# Battlefield Bad Company 2 Clubhouse



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 23, 2010)

*If you want to be added to the club list toss me a PM with your In Game Name and your 1 or 2 preffered classes.*






And here's the Sig Version!



*Mods, Sigs, Programs for BC2:*

BC2 Video Settings Configuration Tool
*TPU'S own BC2 config by Mindweaver!*
BFBCS.com - Stats/Sigs
BFBC@.elexx - Stats/Sigs
Battletracker - Stats/Sigs
FOV Calculator

*Game Info:*

An Audiophile's Guide to BF:BC2
PC System Requirements
In game reading is Latency, not Ping

*Videos Guides: Watch These!*

BC2 Tactics Guide #2 The Tracer Gun
BC2 Tactics Guide #3 Heli Hellfire Missiles
BC2 Tactics Guide #4 Recon Motion Sensors
BC2 Tactics Guide #5 Destroying M-Com Buildings
BC2 Walk Throw Jump
BC2 Quick Tips #1 Bungalow Attic 
BC2 Quick Tips #2 C4 Creating Open Ground
BC2 Quick Tips #3 Little Window
BC2 Quick Tips #4 Dedicated Spawn Point
BC2 Quick Tips #5 Revive & pickup kit at the same time
BC2 Quick Tips #6 Mortar strikes on M-Coms
BC2 Quick Tips #7 M-Coms & kit pickups
*
Weapon Charts, the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly.*

This chart is old, but this is the only chart that I have ever been able to find that shows time to kill, and takes into account armor and ammo types. So if you use this chart, reference the bottom charts for the weapon changes and try and take them into account.





These are the new charts, best info, sadly hard to compare a bit as it doesn't show time to kill, so you have to judge if weapon fire rate is better than weapon damage on a per gun basis.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Easy Rhino's TS Server: easyrhino.homelinux.com:9987
[TPU] BC2 Server: Search for "[TPU]" don't put in the quotes, also make sure TPU is capitalized *
If you want in to the club, say so and if I seem to miss it, just toss me a PM.
Also [TPU] is our clan tag, you can see it on the top of the member list now, so make sure to tag yourself with that.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jan 23, 2010)

I cant wait for this game. I'm really looking forward to the updated frostbite engine with completely destructable buildings. Unfortunately the preorder will have to wait until at least my next pay check.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 23, 2010)

If you can make it happen now you should, I'm not sure if pre-orders will get you a beta key after the 26th.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 23, 2010)

New club picture:





Down sized for sig:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

I call bulshit on this club! Here is the real deal! I started it months ago just for this game!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102374&highlight=battlefield+club


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I call bulshit on this club! Here is the real deal! I started it months ago just for this game!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=102374&highlight=battlefield+club



You do realize that the club forum only goes back 2 pages, I did a scan through and seen no Battlefield clubhouse, the last post in your thread was in November and the oldest club on the last pages post was on December 27th, not really any BS to call. If you want to run your clubhouse thats fine, but I plan to keep running mine and keeping that top post updated with good stuff.



kid41212003 said:


> New club picture:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/BFBC2-Logo.jpg
> 
> Down sized for sig:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100123/sig.jpg



Nice, what font did you use for Techpowerup? I got a few additions, but I really like that font so would like to keep it in there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

There can only be one.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems as Mailman was on top of this long ago. The only thing with this one is you have added pre order links and an image.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> There can only be one.



I agree, but I've already put a good amount of time into setting up the news and links in my OP, and I plan to continue putting news up there and putting it in a nice layout to help other people out that want to start playing.



Rapidfire48 said:


> Seems as Mailman was on top of this long ago. The only thing with this one is you have added pre order links and an image.



And numerous news links (of which I am currently putting up more) and working on another image or two.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 24, 2010)

Knock knock Can I join your club!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Knock knock Can I join your club!



Toss you up in a sec, if you got a name you plan to use let me know and I'll post that up too.

Also just found some info on what seems to be the last game mode that will be in the game  Squad Rush


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm with you 1Kurgan1

TheLaughingMan = Gysgt_Highway


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome. If you guys want to say kits of your choice, that would work to, I'm going to be Medic bitch. Having your kit up my make it easier for us to get some Squad Deathmatches going once the games out.

I just got done watch the Squad Rush video, looks like fun, nice to see some new game modes, I'm sure I'll mostly be playing CTF maps, but I'm really looking forward to the new modes actually.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 24, 2010)

I used Trebuchet MS font .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I used Trebuchet MS font .



Awesome, it's a nice font, I'll have to see if I have it, just going to add a few bits to that and shrink it to 800, thanks for the original image


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 24, 2010)

I usually play under Stoner@Large,  not sure if it will let me use the @ sign or not yet.  
my prefix is BlazeItUp


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

I started a small clan back in BF2 that lasted through most of my play time in BF2142.  As such, I was a defacto leader.

I guess what I am saying is my preferred kit is Sniper, because I am use to doubling as a spawn point and avoiding frontal attacks.  I have gotten pretty good at what my friends usually call "Getting away with bull$%*^ and chips".  I will switch kits a lot to fit the situation best.

I look forward to kill up some people with TPU as I had to murder my clan when they were swayed by the darkside.  I also look forward to continuing my tradition of being banned from servers for stuff I didn't do.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> I usually play under Stoner@Large,  not sure if it will let me use the @ sign or not yet.
> my prefix is BlazeItUp



I'll toss you up as Stoner@Large and if you can't get it later, we'll switch it up to what you do get.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I started a small clan back in BF2 that lasted through most of my play time in BF2142.  As such, I was a defacto leader.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is my preferred kit is Sniper, because I am use to doubling as a spawn point and avoiding frontal attacks.  I have gotten pretty good at what my friends usually call "Getting away with bull$%*^ and chips".  I will switch kits a lot to fit the situation best.
> 
> I look forward to kill up some people with TPU as I had to murder my clan when they were swayed by the darkside.  I also look forward to continuing my tradition of being banned from servers for stuff I didn't do.



Sniper spawns are very nice to have, as long as they aren't way way way out. Switching kits is a must, can't be good with just 1 kit, I usually play Medic/Eng, mainly Medic, but will change for certain maps I'm sure, and with shotguns being buffed, I might be playing a lot more Assault/C4.

I'm glad you stuck with BF though, I tried COD, can't say I ever liked it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sniper spawns are very nice to have, as long as they aren't way way way out. Switching kits is a must, can't be good with just 1 kit, I usually play Medic/Eng, mainly Medic, but will change for certain maps I'm sure, and with shotguns being buffed, I might be playing a lot more Assault/C4.
> 
> I'm glad you stuck with BF though, I tried COD, can't say I ever liked it.



Well I am a frontline sniper.  I am usually found near the largest mess, hopefully chaos caused by me. My secondary kit is usually engineer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well I am a frontline sniper.  I am usually found near the largest mess, hopefully chaos caused by me. My secondary kit is usually engineer.



You just might be my new best friend, theres nothing better than a fast way to get a medic back into the action instantly to defib people and drop health packs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am sad you turn your back on my club house. I was hoping we could join forces.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am sad you turn your back on my club house. I was hoping we could join forces.



I don't turn my back on your Mailman, I'm sure there will be much TPU goodness on BC2. It's just I want to put a lot of info up for others, something beyond just a discussion. I need something to do, I am itching to play this game and I just been sitting here looking any place I can for info I haven't seen. I had checked for your group before, but like I said it was too old to see, otherwise this probably wouldn't be here, but now I got a good amount of time in and found some good info for others to see.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

Then you leave me no choice but to destroy you.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the CLU_P_ though, suits techpowerup...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I like the CLU_P_ though, suits techpowerup...



 I honestly didn't even notice it for a long time, then I was like "somethings not right" stepped back and seen there was a P, wasn't sure if it was a typo or not. I didn't edit it to change that since I didn't notice it, I added some texture to the TPU line to match a bit with the BC 2 logo, but the size of the font it's hard to tell anyways, also wanted the TPU logo to be red to add a bit of color. 

I think I'm going to make up some graphics for the Club list, I don't like having to space out peoples name with ---- and junk.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Member list finally done, if someone has a link to the real Bad Company Font toss me a link, the one I got works, but the real one would be a bit more readable, I found one similar to it, but it costs money, so if you know of one that looks closer for free let me know!

This was the one I found, would be ideal, but $$$ talks 

Also if any of you guys over in UK aren't looking to pay a ton for your copy through Steam, toss me a PM and maybe we can figure out a paypal work around and I'll gift you it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Member list finally done, if someone has a link to the real Bad Company Font toss me a link, the one I got works, but the real one would be a bit more readable, I found one similar to it, but it costs money, so if you know of one that looks closer for free let me know!
> 
> This was the one I found, would be ideal, but $$$ talks
> 
> Also if any of you guys over in UK aren't looking to pay a ton for your copy through Steam, toss me a PM and maybe we can figure out a paypal work around and I'll gift you it.



Check www.dafont.com


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 24, 2010)

Sign me up! My call sign in game will likely be either TRIPTEX_MTL or Mas Rehsif. I'm not sure yet. 


I think we should all do a Fraps log "Min/Max/Avg" from a round in game and list results here for those who didn't pre-order. Maybe a breakdown of CPU (clock), GPU (model, clocks), resolution, and Min/Max/Avg.  Maybe standardized for max in game settings to keep things comparable. 

I'll record some gameplay and post some screenshots as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check www.dafont.com



Forgot about that site, search around a bit and found a real nice one, much more readable, thanks for the help Mailman.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sign me up! My call sign in game will likely be either TRIPTEX_MTL or Mas Rehsif. I'm not sure yet.
> 
> 
> I think we should all do a Fraps log "Min/Max/Avg" from a round in game and list results here for those who didn't pre-order. Maybe a breakdown of CPU (clock), GPU (model, clocks), resolution, and Min/Max/Avg.  Maybe standardized for max in game settings to keep things comparable.
> ...



I'll have to pick up Fraps, sounds like a good idea to me, even if we can get a few results, will be helpful to others, I'll even strain my dual core and tri-core trying it out.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 25, 2010)

if im not wrong doesnt Xfire have the same ability as fraps but free


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2010)

Gotta respect the amount of time you're putting in this 1Kurgan1. I would like to join up.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 25, 2010)

i demand my name be in gold letters, for how leet i am! *nods*


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hehe, welcome mailman to the club!

I actually pre-ordered from Steam just now, can't really pass the beta =/... Damn... Now I have to get to gamestop to cancel my order....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Steam gang kid. 

And welcome to the club MailMan.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Gotta respect the amount of time you're putting in this 1Kurgan1. I would like to join up.



Yeah, I been so damn bored waiting for this game, I just needed to get some of that out and put this all up. Glad to have you on board! You gonna be going by the same name as here?



kid41212003 said:


> Hehe, welcome mailman to the club!
> 
> I actually pre-ordered from Steam just now, can't really pass the beta =/... Damn... Now I have to get to gamestop to cancel my order....



Make sure you get up there today, if you don't they probably won't let you cancel it if you key goes out. Granted soundsl ike you did an in store order, so then maybe you won't have to worry.

And just to get it out, BETA KEYS TOMORROW!


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep - have to finally move from BF2...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

tonyd223 said:


> Yep - have to finally move from BF2...



 Well whats your name, and all that other jazz, I'll toss you up on the list.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't think I will go there to cancel my order, according to their website, if i don't come there to pay for my pre-order, they will charge $5 on my card for re-stocking fee. Hell, it's alot better than wasting my time and gas coming there.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 25, 2010)

How far is it to drive to Gamestop? 

1Kurgan1- You can add Medic and Engineer to my details as well.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 25, 2010)

*BlackSpectre270266*



1Kurgan1 said:


> Well whats your name, and all that other jazz, I'll toss you up on the list.



Yes - I am THAT old


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> How far is it to drive to Gamestop?
> 
> 1Kurgan1- You can add Medic and Engineer to my details as well.



Updated 



tonyd223 said:


> Yes - I am THAT old



Got you up there now, I assumed you wanted your posts title as your ingame name.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> How far is it to drive to Gamestop?
> 
> 1Kurgan1- You can add Medic and Engineer to my details as well.



About 2-3 miles, 10 min drive , yas! I'm THAT lazy.

I'm usually play Recon or Engineer on the 1st phase (def team)
Medic-Recon 2nd phase
Medic-Recon 3rd phase
Medic last def base.

Medic/Assault for att team.

My favorite weapon for:
Medic: M60 with accuracy boost and marksmen bullet.
Sniper: SUV with double ammo pack and spot scope.

Didn't finish other classes, so I don't know yet .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> About 2-3 miles, 10 min drive , yas! I'm THAT lazy.
> 
> I'm usually play Recon or Engineer on the 1st phase (def team)
> Medic-Recon 2nd phase
> ...



 Too much to list there, but thats also for gold crates only (your load out that is), what about for CTF, and what kit would you say is your favorite (or top 2) for the list. Also M60 is where it's at, but I am flat out Medic bitch, both specs filled with Health Pack boosters, M60's brings enough power and accuracy for me as it is, and now they buffed some other LMG so M249 sounds sexy and the MG3 might actually be a decent weapon now


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha, what I meant is depend on situation, but Medic is probably the one I play most.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 25, 2010)

You all got PS3 with that Beta played, or how are you going on by what you play and where?

Still not sure if I want to order it now for beta, as it'll take all the time from other games..  And If I'd want the limited edition + beta I'd need 1Kurgan1 to hit me up a gift.

Last year I couldn't wait this at all, but now that it's getting closer it seems easier. Only amonth or so to go, wohoo 

Oh and my Battlefield experience is mainly 2142 (with over 1100hours ).


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 25, 2010)

I will be in this beta, went through ea before I knew about the steam option.

IGN: SNiiPE_DoGG

I'll have to sample the weapons but if there is a G36E in any class I will be using that


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 25, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I will be in this beta, went through ea before I knew about the steam option.
> 
> IGN: SNiiPE_DoGG
> 
> I'll have to sample the weapons but if there is a G36E in any class I will be using that



I dont think I remember seeing any variations of the G36 in the PS3 Beta. The Xm8 was close but not totally what I remember the G36 being in COD4.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 25, 2010)

http://bf2s.com/player/44225768/ - thats my BF2 stats from way back when I still played, I had a pretty decent PPM 

But the g36e was my beast weapon, so many snipers going wtf where did I get shot from


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll let you guys handle the beta, too many games going to get into it yet. See you in retail, although as you are most from US we won't see each other. Anyways I'll be most likely playing engineer as I hate being killed with tanks & stuff - I kill them before or at least defend my self.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 25, 2010)

Too many people with Sniper issues.

I have a chance to look through all the weapons that the game will come with and add Assault to my list.  We are going to need someone to be in the thick of it to lure out the enemy for all you snipers.

I also personally request you guys take special care to snipe the noobs running around blowing stuff up for no reason other than its cool.


----------



## Bundy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Count me in*

If BF2 is an indication, I'll be mostly playing medic.

Bundy > BundyR > Medic


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> You all got PS3 with that Beta played, or how are you going on by what you play and where?
> 
> Still not sure if I want to order it now for beta, as it'll take all the time from other games..  And If I'd want the limited edition + beta I'd need 1Kurgan1 to hit me up a gift.
> 
> ...



I played in the PS3 Beta as did a few others here. As far as I know though, everyone on the list currently is getting it for PC. If you want me to gift you a copy, toss me a PM and we'll sort it out.



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I will be in this beta, went through ea before I knew about the steam option.
> 
> IGN: SNiiPE_DoGG
> 
> I'll have to sample the weapons but if there is a G36E in any class I will be using that



I went through EA Store before Steam was out, just go to http://support.ea.com/chat wait in queue for someone to talk to, cancel your order (I got my money back in 2 days) Then put an order through on Steam. Thats if you really don't want to go through EA.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I dont think I remember seeing any variations of the G36 in the PS3 Beta. The Xm8 was close but not totally what I remember the G36 being in COD4.



There is one version of the G36, the MG36 under the Medic kit, but there is no G36C/E or any other derivative besides the LMG.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, this game is a different animal.  From the kit load outs compared to BF2 as a reference:

Assault = Still Assault with support's ammo drop ability
Medic = Still Medic with most of Support's "would be" weapons
Recon = Sniper Kit with C4 and some new toys
Enigneer = Anti-tank's with Engineer tools and mines

Every shares = Nice collection of pistols, cap. upgrades, shotguns galore, other nice toys.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I been so damn bored waiting for this game, I just needed to get some of that out and put this all up. Glad to have you on board! You gonna be going by the same name as here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm the same name and as far as classes go I play whatever is needed squad wise. I ain't picky.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah I'm the same name and as far as classes go I play whatever is needed squad wise. I ain't picky.



I would say I'm close to the same, except I won't play Sniper, unless I need to drop a mortar strike on an annoying tank.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 26, 2010)

I generally go between medic, assault or support, and well that get's doled down to 2 roles in BC2 which works for me in all honesty. I like to get in the thick of the action, but about half the time end up being the medic for my clan-mates, usually because the guy appointed to it is better off sniping or calling out enemy locations than in the thick keeping us alive.

I can't wait for the beta or game to be released, I'm really curious of performance..I'm sure my rig will do ok, but those graphics look pretty damn sweet in screens and vids. Can't wait to experience it all for myself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Want to be tossed up o the list Kursah?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 26, 2010)

hey jackass, wheres my gold font!!! lol, just kidding or am i! *shakes fist* im gonna own you so hard! you gonna have to stare into fabios eyes for 2 minutes


----------



## Kursah (Jan 26, 2010)

Sure you can add me, I'm usually under -BeerMe- Kursah. I'm sure this game supports clan tags as the rest do, so I should be found under Kursah if things go my way lol.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

-BeerMe-???  Did you play 2142?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 26, 2010)

> BFBC2 PC on Steam For Pre-Order
> 
> Last week we finally released BFBC2 PC on Steam for pre-order. It was met with an overwhelmingly positive response and in just two days of being available rose to the #2 slot in sales last week and currently #1 for this week on Steam.  So a HUGE "THANK YOU" to the Steam Community for the warm welcome and joining us in the Beta through your pre-order and a special "you rock" from our Executive Producer KM (L_Twin).
> 
> ...



So unfortunately, this means no pre-downloading the Beta.  The servers will be a mess for most of that day.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So unfortunately, this means no pre-downloading the Beta.  The servers will be a mess for most of that day.



I'm not totally convinced that we can't pre-load. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

They just say it will appear in your My Games tab, not on what day it will appear there, lets hope it allows us to DL before the end of the day, it's the first thing I checked when I woke up


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll post up as soon as I get the email from EA about my copy.


----------



## lemode (Jan 26, 2010)

Just pre ordered BC2 on Steam.

I typically play whatever’s needed. I have enjoyed anything I've played in battlefield games so it really doesn't matter! Sniper/Medic/Engi/Assault...all good to me!

Name I'll revel if I can get it in beta. Regardless, I want in!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2010)

lemode said:


> Name I'll revel if I can get it in beta. Regardless, I want in!



 So true, I'm doubting anyone here would be a name ninja, lets hope not.


----------



## mAfia_boy (Jan 26, 2010)

yipee, finally preorderd my copy from play.com and am guranteed the beta keys!! i had originally preorderd from game.co.uk but found out that their version wasnt in the beta testing, roll on the 28th.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> -BeerMe-???  Did you play 2142?



Yep quite a bit of it, that's when I started playing for the -BeerMe-'s back in '07. Mostly a bunch of us local yahoo's get together, crack a few beers open and play some FPS or racing games. BC2 is gonna be a big deal, but most of those guys still play CoD4 and 5, I'm just burned out on em at this point.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

About the beta, I don't think we will need to pre-load.
The beta for PS3 is around 900MB, and I think it will be similar for PC, not so bad .


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Yep quite a bit of it, that's when I started playing for the -BeerMe-'s back in '07. Mostly a bunch of us local yahoo's get together, crack a few beers open and play some FPS or racing games. BC2 is gonna be a big deal, but most of those guys still play CoD4 and 5, I'm just burned out on em at this point.



Ok, I was just wondering cause I have some vague memories of several good games and a few short rivalries with with people with that tag (stabbing incidents).



> The Beta will appear in your "My Games" tab in your Steam client to all Steam pre-orders for day one access to the Beta.



This was the statement that made me think the Beta downloader will not appear til Jan 28th


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Any of you EA Store or GS Online orders get your keys yet?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Heres a cool Sniper montage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYyt-puk9a4

Funny ass Russians playing.... You HAVE to watch the whole thing. Its classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htFOYuLr2W8&feature=related


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

The first guy is really good with the controller.

The 2nd guy... I'm sure it's his first time playing an FPS game on a console.

And you still can denote the C4 after you died.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres a cool Sniper montage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYyt-puk9a4
> 
> ...



Too watch or not too watch, gah, want to play so bad, even the PS3 one, might make me have to go play some 1943. 

I wonder how many times it took that guy to get those clips, because that distance is a long ways and through trees and headshots, he's obviously good, but that still takes some serious luck.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 27, 2010)

cant wait for this game, im tired of MW2 crappy no tactics simple game


----------



## lemode (Jan 27, 2010)

okay i got my name now that i am home from work. couldn't create my ea acct at work!
*
sovietmissile*

i have a feeling from watching some of these PS3 beta vids that i will be running assault and sniper the most.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

lemode said:


> okay i got my name now that i am home from work. couldn't create my ea acct at work!
> *
> sovietmissile*
> 
> i have a feeling from watching some of these PS3 beta vids that i will be running assault and sniper the most.



At first when I played the beta I seen 4 classes and I was really bummed out, but honestly they did a good thing moving to 4. Each class does feel VASTLY different, like you are mant for a certain job and another class might be able to fill that role partially, but not like the perfect class would. 

Assault is really the only one I would say is a bit more open ended and doesn't have a specific role, but 2 or 3 roles. Since with a Assault Rifle they get a Grenade launcher than can be Smoke, Grenades, or another thing I can't remember. They can provide good cover, and the Ammo regen is a bonus if you can live through your clips. But with a shotgun that kit does a complete 360, and I tend to like it more with a shotty. I'm not much for Snipers, and once they get Mortar Strike, there is no use for C4, heck there really isn't a ton of use for them having C4 anyways. So when you use a Shotty as Assault you now get to use that C4 in close quarters and you can regen C4 ammo, it works very well.

But beyond that one class, Medic, Engineer, Sniper, those are pretty obvious on your goals. Engineers guns are good, but any open area of map and you might as well be dead without a vehicle, those weapons are great in town, especially since no main kit has shot guns now. If you round a corner against an Engineer kit, expect to die most likely because they will put a whole clip into your corpse faster than you can say "dammit". 

And now that Medics have LMG, all I have to say is "oh my jesus", I love this kit, if you like feeling like a badass mofo, nothing is cooler than this kit. And there is honestly a lot of bad medics, it's rare to get revived, but games I was in I would average around 20 - 30 revives. There times when a medic will capture that crate or flag and without him, it just wouldn't be possible. I would just sit in a corner toss health packs down, and raises my friends corpses, they would die again, but when the bullets can't reach me, that crate or flag goes down, then I die, but served that purpose.

And Snipers, well ranged, doesn't get much more simple than that. So picking your styles with the kits narrowed down to 4, it won't take long for you to feel out what you really like and you really don't like.


----------



## lemode (Jan 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> At first when I played the beta I seen 4 classes and I was really bummed out, but honestly they did a good thing moving to 4. Each class does feel VASTLY different, like you are mant for a certain job and another class might be able to fill that role partially, but not like the perfect class would.
> 
> Assault is really the only one I would say is a bit more open ended and doesn't have a specific role, but 2 or 3 roles. Since with a Assault Rifle they get a Grenade launcher than can be Smoke, Grenades, or another thing I can't remember. They can provide good cover, and the Ammo regen is a bonus if you can live through your clips. But with a shotgun that kit does a complete 360, and I tend to like it more with a shotty. I'm not much for Snipers, and once they get Mortar Strike, there is no use for C4, heck there really isn't a ton of use for them having C4 anyways. So when you use a Shotty as Assault you now get to use that C4 in close quarters and you can regen C4 ammo, it works very well.
> 
> ...



i like to play reckless and camp (be lazy in other words)....both assault and sniper pretty much suit my playstyle.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah those sound to suit you, if you have a good Medic as Assault, thats a real deadly combo, never run out of ammo and can get rezed. But you might have to resort to being your own Medic if you are just playing solo sometimes, which is what I did, just Rambo it drops some HP packs and hope to live.

Also if anyone else doesn't want to spend the astronomical price for BC 2 in other countries, just let me know, I just gifted a copy to rpsgc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

BC 2 Beta news!

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat....aspx?CommentPosted=true&PageIndex=1#comments

Very exciting to hear something, but also very disappointing that they apparently are allowing East and West Coast access to the DL 7 hours before they are allowing CET...


----------



## skylamer (Jan 27, 2010)

MailMan78 FTW! )


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

For UK users that pre-ordered with Play.com - I rang them and they are referring people to email codesandpromos@play.com  and they'll explain anything you need to know. I emailed them this morning and have yet to receive a reply.

This is beyond a joke!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> For UK users that pre-ordered with Play.com - I rang them and they are referring people to email codesandpromos@play.com  and they'll explain anything you need to know. I emailed them this morning and have yet to receive a reply.
> 
> This is beyond a joke!



That sucks  Maybe if they don't respond by email by mid day tomorrow call them, and tell them you you'd just rather cancel your pre-order and go through someone else if they can't resolve it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like I'll being doing that. However I didn't want to pay for the game on Steam as it almost £10 ($16) more expensive. 



My community is planning on getting a BC2 server if we enjoy the beta, if we can get on the blood thing.

>.<


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

I will likely be grabbing this when it comes out, but I am very disappointed in DICE over the audio. They are completely full of shit in claiming that you can't hear a difference between 16bit and 24bit output. I easily hear the difference in my RE0's from a good source, even thru my aging Audigy 2ZS.

Still, it's a hell of a lot better than that pile of shit IW tried to shovel at us.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah, it looks like I'll being doing that. However I didn't want to pay for the game on Steam as it almost £10 ($16) more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Send me the cash ($50 USD) via PayPal and I'll gift it to you on Steam. I have more to gain from helping you avoid Steam's stupid policy than I can gain from stealing your $50.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopefully that won't have to be done but I do appreciate the offer.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

*Beta Client Leaked and other beta related crap*



			
				 GvD's BIG BETA BLOG POST said:
			
		

> *When's the Beta
> 
> First, let's start by making the official time and date of the Beta the start of this Blog in what will be and EPIC moment in DICE's PC History! The PC Beta begins this Thursday, January 28th at approximately 6pm CET, 12pm EST, and 9am PST time!!!!!!! :-D
> 
> ...


Source

Leaked BETA Client


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Yeah, it looks like I'll being doing that. However I didn't want to pay for the game on Steam as it almost £10 ($16) more expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Trip offered, I will too, I already gifted a copy to rpsgc, so if you need some help getting a copy for cheaper just let me know.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Tomorrow at 6 p.m. I will be at work.  That sucks balls.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

I might actually stay home tomorrow to download and play the beta. I have "sick days" at work and I don't get reimbursed if I don't use them... so I use them for epic game release days.


----------



## lemode (Jan 27, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I might actually stay home tomorrow to download and play the beta. I have "sick days" at work and I don't get reimbursed if I don't use them... so I use them for epic game release days.



My download speed is god awful through verizon in Orange County, CA. I was going to stay home but it probably won't be finished till the next morning anyway so I will just take a 3 day weekend.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm using U-Verse, and i'm in OC too....

Can I have anyone steam name?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

lemode said:


> My download speed is god awful through verizon in Orange County, CA. I was going to stay home but it probably won't be finished till the next morning anyway so I will just take a 3 day weekend.



3 day weekends are pure gold. 

I would think that you could get a better connection in OC. 



kid41212003 said:


> I'm using U-Verse, and i'm in OC too....
> 
> Can I have anyone steam name?



TRIPTEX --> should be the only one out there.


----------



## lemode (Jan 27, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> 3 day weekends are pure gold.
> 
> I would think that you could get a better connection in OC.



FIOS is the better of the 2 services Verizon offers...but it's not available in my area yet! The SECOND it is...I'm all over it.

Road Runner was awful in my neighborhood but I had mad fast download speeds. However, I only had service about 2 weeks out of a month. Verizon has gone down twice in 3 years and never more than for 5 hours. So that's the trade off!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2010)

OT:

-Lemode.. Which LG 27" do you have?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 27, 2010)

it says he has the HP 27" in his sys specs....


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to join

Scrizz *** Scrizz *** Assault/Recon
Steam name: Scrizz


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

Might if I add you in steam for some squad action?


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just preordered the game from steam.  Will they email me the beta key when the beta is available to download?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think tomorrow the game will just be available to pre-load, with Steam you really don't handle your key.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 28, 2010)

This might be a newb question.. Are there any dedicated servers in this game or is it like the IWnet system?

EDIT: Referring to the PC version ofc.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

It'll be dedicated servers.


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 28, 2010)

Still no email with beta key from steam US yet....grrr..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

I had to ring up Play.com for a second time and the telecommunications peon found my order, and then sent me my key.

Took her, 2 or 3 clicks of her mouse to send me my fucking key which should have been sent on the 26th. 

Seriously, how pathetic?


----------



## gumpty (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright you terminal bunch of filthy ingrates, sign me on.

Pre-ordered on steam UK, so hopefully we don't get shafted over here and I can fire up this beta when I get home form work.

Oh yeah: Gumpty => toobigtohide => jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I had to ring up Play.com for a second time and the telecommunications peon found my order, and then sent me my key.
> 
> Took her, 2 or 3 clicks of her mouse to send me my fucking key which should have been sent on the 26th.
> 
> Seriously, how pathetic?



Well at least you got the key now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Well at least you got the key now.



Damn right!



It's just the ordeal of having to chance it up.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

You shouldn't have to fight a company to get what you were promised.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

2 hours 18 more mins! So excited I can rape a cow.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Stonesour767 (Jan 28, 2010)

i need my beta key!!! i've been waiting for this for aaaaaaaaaages now!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

List updated with some new guys to the club, can't wait to see you all in game, 70% left on my DL!


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

I keep getting a pb error and it wont let me update punkbuster.


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> List updated with some new guys to the club, can't wait to see you all in game, 70% left on my DL!



i have 20% and have been dling since 9:40am pst...Kurgan do you have xfire by chance?

actually i'd like to direct that to any of you in this club really haha.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 28, 2010)

well my in game name is BlazeitUp clan tag is UIS and so far I like the engineer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

lemode said:


> i have 20% and have been dling since 9:40am pst...Kurgan do you have xfire by chance?
> 
> actually i'd like to direct that to any of you in this club really haha.



20% left and that lng of a DL, thats disappointing, I am now at 78% so only 22% left, but DL was going at 1.3mb/s, now only at 170kb/s so this last 22% will be painful, think I might go play some BF1943 and cry for a bit.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry lemode.. no Xfire here. My Steam ID is "TRIPTEX" though and anyone here can add me if they like.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

Turnd pb off and no problems


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 28, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> well my in game name is BlazeitUp clan tag is UIS and so far I like the engineer



Thats good to hear, we have 0 people before this that had engineer as their favorite, and there will be maps where they will be needed, it's usually my backup class. I'm full time healing people and a part time mechanic healing vehicles


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 28, 2010)

downloading - not gonna sleep tonite!


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

i was able to get *Soviet Missile* ass my name...so that should be changed on the front page.

and recon, assualt, and engi are all my playstyle haha.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 28, 2010)

ShadowScorpion is my game name


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 28, 2010)

I actually got to play it before work.  I was in and I was like "tat tat tat.  Die.  Ha ha ha."  Then I teleported 10 feet in reverse and repeated this like 3 times.  Then I got pissed and went to work.

Lag, me and you are going to have to take it outside if you don't straighten up by tonight.

beta name is same as future game name = gysgt_Highway.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

The servers list are bad...

All of them have ping >170


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 28, 2010)

sweet east coast servers


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 28, 2010)

Well I finally ordered my copy last night (27th) at about 8pm from play.com. I got the confirmation email but no Beta key so far 

InnocentCriminal do you think I will get my Beta key if I ring them up or do you think it is to early in the process to get it off them?

My in game name will be "ConflictOs" I switch between sniper and medic kits, I like to move fast on foot and I am pretty good with a camera missile


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2010)

lots of interesting things happening with the beta. 

would you guys want to start a clan when the retail comes out in march? 

i am thinking about renting a server with as many slots as possible if we can get guys to join for like $5 a month to help pay the cost. that would mean mod powers and what not depending on who wants to contribute.


----------



## lemode (Jan 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> lots of interesting things happening with the beta.
> 
> would you guys want to start a clan when the retail comes out in march?
> 
> i am thinking about renting a server with as many slots as possible if we can get guys to join for like $5 a month to help pay the cost. that would mean mod powers and what not depending on who wants to contribute.



i'd gladly pitch in $5-$10 a month. i would rather play with familiar faces anyway.


----------



## Geekster Dorkenstein (Jan 28, 2010)

Just saying wuts up and can't wait to see this game for myself 

edit: first post


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that time schedule they releases was not when we would have access to the Beta, but more of the roll out times for their servers.

If this is true (And I hope it is). Then ping for me will be better around 6 p.m. when the Central servers go online.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 28, 2010)

5 more minutes for my 1.4 gig download,My in game name will be NuclearFallOut


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 28, 2010)

So how are you guys getting the beta key from steam?  Downloading at 700 kb/s now but still no beta key in the mail.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 28, 2010)

After you installed the game, right click on it and you will see "View CD Key" or something like that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 29, 2010)

I cant log into my damn EA account from in game!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> So how are you guys getting the beta key from steam?  Downloading at 700 kb/s now but still no beta key in the mail.



When you click install, it will just tell you what it is.  Physically write it down, copy to clipboard does not work for this game.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 29, 2010)

anyone actually able to connect to a server?  right now its telling me lost/no connection.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 29, 2010)

I played for 5 minutes.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 29, 2010)

A lil bragging, my best so far.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 29, 2010)

looks like a 32 man server costs about 65 bucks per month from wolfservers. that isnt bad if i could get a couple of other guys who plan on playing it hardcore team style to chip in. that would mean admin powers. if we get enough people id like to actively search for clan matches and stuff...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 29, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> anyone actually able to connect to a server?  right now its telling me lost/no connection.



just click the server button on the right hand side it will give a list i can join this way.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been playing a while now.  So far so good.  A few connection issues, some noobs blowing up our own buildings, and everything else is great.  Loving it.

My best so far was 3rd overall, most points as member of best squad, final M-Com box destroyed personally by me to win, and 19 pins and awards for various things.

Best Kill streak in that game was 9.


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 29, 2010)

ive been playing for around 3 hours, i just used "play now" and it was awful laggy, so i wen inot server browser without crashing and picked a UK server. Fucking loving this game and its only day 2


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah they fixed the server browser issue already


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 30, 2010)

Awesome game, I am loving it.
I got my player name I wanted aswell "Conflict0s"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent friend requests to several people here.  Lets see if that works.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Jan 30, 2010)

game play screenies please!?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I finally got to run fraps and show you guys how it does, 4870x2 doesn't even bat an eye, just destroys even at 1920x1200.






and here's some screens (will be posting this in the basic thread too so no one missed the goodness


















If anyone else has some fraps results, (I know Trip does), if we can get a good variation of systems up, I'll make a link in the top post so people can reference them.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

I would throw down like $40USD once to start a server off, and then add more if I stay for more than a few months.  I normally don't stay with one game a loong time, i come back to it later on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I would throw down like $40USD once to start a server off, and then add more if I stay for more than a few months.  I normally don't stay with one game a loong time, i come back to it later on.



if i commit to this game it means it will be the only game i play for a year. it seems like people are more willing to throw down a bunch of cash now instead of paying per month. we need 5 solid people paying to get the server off the ground and not have it put a dent in all of our wallets. again, i will front the cash.


----------



## lemode (Jan 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if i commit to this game it means it will be the only game i play for a year. it seems like people are more willing to throw down a bunch of cash now instead of paying per month. we need 5 solid people paying to get the server off the ground and not have it put a dent in all of our wallets. again, i will front the cash.



I said it when you first mentioned getting a server; I am willing/able to do $5-$10 monthly for the next year. I know I will play this game for at least 12 months even if it’s more and more casual the more stuff I unlock. Bare minimum for me is 2-3 hours a day anyway haha.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

i guess i worded it wrong ... i didn't necessarily mean to start it off (as i did say) it doesn't matter if the money gets held and applied each month - it's not the main issue but just paying $5-10 each month is going to be a pita tbh.  and if you  do it paypal recurring or anything else you'll get hit with a charge each time.

i would even go $60 for 6 months, but I can't commit to a year, or $120 over a year.  when times get tighter i clamp down and cancel all subs - I wouldn't want to leave you hanging, is the other concern.

so however it gets applied i would rather pay a lump sum than monthly - and either way a full year is not something i can commit to without having the possibility of me just ... disappearing 

does the place have a tri-monthly, or semi-annual deal? you might even save that way!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 31, 2010)

yes there is a way to save by paying for multiple months. i have to check things out and see what works best for everyone!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2010)

i say we pay for the server to be based in south korea..........-_-


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

read the description, something very interesting in there


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 1, 2010)

prone!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm wondering if someone can help me out. 

When I force the game to run in DX9 I get flicking/tearing across the screen as though AFR (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alternate_Frame_Rendering) inst working properly. The corruption I see if segments of the upper screen showing across the middle of the screen. I have isolated this to happen only with Crossfire enabled in DX9. 

Can someone else with a crossfire setup test this out please. 

THX.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

I had to turn off Cataylst AI in CCC to stop the flickering graphics on water and weapons.  looks just as good but no flicker 

from what "themailman" says, prone actually means stance, not necessarily the laying down stance.  video games have come to use it for that, but that's not the actual meaning.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

ok, so what "stance" are they refering to


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I had to turn off Cataylst AI in CCC to stop the flickering graphics on water and weapons.  looks just as good but no flicker
> 
> from what "themailman" says, prone actually means stance, not necessarily the laying down stance.  video games have come to use it for that, but that's not the actual meaning.



In every other game I've tried this with crossfire would get disabled when disabling Catalyst AI. I'll check some GPUz logs and FPS logs to see if crossfire is actually getting disabled with Catalyst AI.  I know disabling Catalyst AI fixes the flickering  on the water but this is a completely different form of corruption. I'll try to get a screenshot of what I'm talking about.

@ Scrizz- they mean crouched.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> In every other game I've tried this with crossfire would get disabled when disabling Catalyst AI.



that is weird.  someone else mentioned that too - i've never ever had that.  what windows are you on? im on 7 x64 - I open CCC go to crossfire, enabled.  check to disable AI, say apply, ok.  restard CCC - crossfire still on AI still off.

Not getting the tearing i normally get when Crossfire is disabled, so i have to assume it is also working.

this is interesting ... sorry 

edit: i have no idea what stance.  maybe just crouch, maybe prone could still be added - i doubt that though. I like prone with slow tactical games, but online multiplayer , i'd never use it anyway (not to say no one else would


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm also using W7 x64 so I dont think it's an OS issue. I will try the latest drivers though I doubt it will make a difference.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

i did notice that BC2 only gives me the option of 1680x1050@59hz
it doesn't give me an option for the full 60hz. That might be a problem.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i did notice that BC2 only gives me the option of 1680x1050@59hz
> it doesn't give me an option for the full 60hz. That might be a problem.



You can change that in the settings.ini in the folder in your documents, I was going to do it, but figured I'll leave it be for now.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm also using W7 x64 so I dont think it's an OS issue. I will try the latest drivers though I doubt it will make a difference.



I will switch to DX9 tonight and give it a shot, see what happens. But why run in DX9, your setup should be good for just about maxed DX10 settings.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

DICE has stated that the flickering light (seen only on reflective surfaces) will be fixed on the retail version.

Still not the same issue I'm trying to resolve.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah I'm just dealing with the flickering water as I assumed that would be fixed, flickering windows too. Easiest way to deal with a flickering window.. toss a health pack through it, lol!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

lol.. you can use bullets too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats not nearly as fun though, lol. I usually run up and through a health pack through the windows at any building with a crate, makes me happy everytime. I am medicbags, you seen my mad rezzes.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2010)

This is true.. mad rezzes a' plenty. 

ps: do you have a mic?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2010)

I do, I just been frustrated with trying to get it working in game, also hate headsets, I usually wear it around my neck with the mic aimed up and use my speakers. I'm planning to get a usb bluetooth receiver and use my PS3 mic for release since I can actually stand wearing that.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 1, 2010)

do you think you can update my classes?

i mostly use medic/engineer


I also like the fact that you can deform the terrain.
now it really looks like a warzone


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Updated Scrizz and Digi yours is also updated! Also everyone, our clan tag is [TPU], that is now reflected on the top of the member list, so remember to brand yourself with it


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do, I just been frustrated with trying to get it working in game, also hate headsets, I usually wear it around my neck with the mic aimed up and use my speakers. I'm planning to get a usb bluetooth receiver and use my PS3 mic for release since I can actually stand wearing that.



Yeah I used to hate mics but now I have to use my headset to game. I can hear everything without annoying my wife or neighbors. I had used a crappy Logitech Clearchat Pro for almost 2 years until I received my PC350s this passed xmas. Not the best pure audio headset but the best headset with a mic IMO. And they don't look half bad.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 2, 2010)

Can i join up aswell 

Got my Beta on Sunday.... enjoying it a lot i must say... took a while to get into it coming from MW2.

In Game Name: =141=Twicksisted
Classes Most Played: Sniper / Engineer


----------



## digibucc (Feb 2, 2010)

welcome twick  look forward to meeting in game 

crazy speedtest man!! how is that so?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

Welcome to the club twicksisted 

Is =141= a clan that you're affiliated with or you just like having the tag?  

For those who don't have another clan affiliation we're running with [TPU] tags but it's not mandatory.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 2, 2010)

=141= is our clan... http://www.taskforce141st.com/
When the games released youre all welcome to frag on our servers 

@digibucc - 100MB fibre line


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 you can add me to the list

Sennheiser75

I'll be playing it tonight. Since I have a Fileplanet account, I was able to get into the beta without pre-ordering.

I'll add [TPU] to my clan title.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> Can i join up aswell
> 
> Got my Beta on Sunday.... enjoying it a lot i must say... took a while to get into it coming from MW2.
> 
> ...





Cold Storm said:


> 1Kurgan1 you can add me to the list
> 
> Sennheiser75
> 
> ...



I'll toss you guys up on the list tonight, twicksisted I keep trying to say your name as Twisted Sister . And Cold, that name looks very familiar, but then again maybe it's just because of the speakers.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll toss you guys up on the list tonight, twicksisted I keep trying to say your name as Twisted Sister . And Cold, that name looks very familiar, but then again maybe it's just because of the speakers.



I used the same name for the beta in Ps3, so it had to stick with the game.. well, for me at lease.. Good old trying to come up with a name in wow...


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Kurgan, I would like to be placed on the list

Solider Name: YinYang.ERROR
Class Most Played: Recon

I have already added the [TPU] clan tag.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 2, 2010)

i think i've knifed some of you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2010)

You can check the list of dog tags you've taken from the stats page. Lets see some screenshots if you've taken anyone's tags from here. I'll look to see what I have too.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 3, 2010)

this is what i am thinking...i am going to purchase one month of bfbc2 server hosting from wolfservers. it is 68 bucks but i get a 20 ping to their virginia servers. if anyone wants to basically donate money or join our TPU clan let me know and we can work out mod/admin powers. i will prolly purchase the server a week before the game hits retail. if the first month goes well and the server gets a lot of activity and people want to join our group i will pay for 3 months. and then go from there.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 3, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You can check the list of dog tags you've taken from the stats page. Lets see some screenshots if you've taken anyone's tags from here. I'll look to see what I have too.



nope none from here


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Memberlist is updated, twick, I assume =141= was your clan tag so I just dropped that off since I don't really want to tag everyone. If it's not your clan tag let me know.

Game Informer gives BF BC 2 9.5 / 10! 

Also just found this onthe forums, lol





And more good news, increased FOV will be added, hopefully soon
http://twitter.com/repi/status/8465112917



Easy Rhino said:


> this is what i am thinking...i am going to purchase one month of bfbc2 server hosting from wolfservers. it is 68 bucks but i get a 20 ping to their virginia servers. if anyone wants to basically donate money or join our TPU clan let me know and we can work out mod/admin powers. i will prolly purchase the server a week before the game hits retail. if the first month goes well and the server gets a lot of activity and people want to join our group i will pay for 3 months. and then go from there.



Is it really $68 a month? Ouch.... I'll have to see what I can do, would like to toss some in.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol that made me laugh. 
I shall be adding the TPU tags and you guys tonight when I get in from college. 
I can't wait to get in a decent squad and whore some points. At the moment I am first Corporal with quite a few unlocks in Medic and Sniper. 
Has anyone noticed that when you look at the squad lists, some of the players rank images keep "rotating" to the left of there name?


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Memberlist is updated, twick, I assume =141= was your clan tag so I just dropped that off since I don't really want to tag everyone. If it's not your clan tag let me know.




cheers mate... yes =141= is the clan tag so dont worry about that


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is what i am thinking...i am going to purchase one month of bfbc2 server hosting from wolfservers. it is 68 bucks but i get a 20 ping to their virginia servers. if anyone wants to basically donate money or join our TPU clan let me know and we can work out mod/admin powers. i will prolly purchase the server a week before the game hits retail. if the first month goes well and the server gets a lot of activity and people want to join our group i will pay for 3 months. and then go from there.



I can probably toss in around $10 for the first month. For the long run we'll have to discuss things like map rotation and gametype. Personally I just can't wait to play some conquest but I think hardcore squad deathmatch will be the most popular mode. Too many people can't handle BF tactics and will just prefer to kill stuff.


I also checked my tag list and didnt see anyone here in my list.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm definitely in Easy Rhino, esp. for a VA server.  I will gladly put up whatever $$ is needed whenever, just let me know.

And I also agree with Triptex... I like killing stuff in a game as much as the next guy, but I like BF:BC for the tactics, and the teamwork.  Hopefully we can make that our main .. goal?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 3, 2010)

whoa!!! I just read the back cover and it said master "land sea and air" ... I didn't realize there were sea battles... I noticed you can swim for like 15sec before you die, but what shall the sea battles be like?


----------



## Chomes (Feb 3, 2010)

Add me!!
I've been playing since first day of the beta, love it.

In Game Name:  Chomes
Classes Most Played: Recon/ Assault


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 3, 2010)

Conflict0s said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you look at the squad lists, some of the players rank images keep "rotating" to the left of there name?



Yeah I seen that too... rotating their rank images... thought it was a hack or something


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 3, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> Yeah I seen that too... rotating their rank images... thought it was a hack or something



 lol i thought it was a hack too


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 3, 2010)

Same here, until I saw my rank rotate. So it's just a bug


----------



## scope54 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd like to join the BC2 clubhouse. in-game Name is Hippo, and clan tag is random atm. I'm all over the place with which class I play, its whatever my mood is.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice some new faces, I'll toss you guys up on the list when I get home from college, we are getting a pretty large group going here now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice some new faces, I'll toss you guys up on the list when I get home from college, we are getting a pretty large group going here now.



i just realized i am not on that list! add me ! steam username is 

theeasyrhino


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just realized i am not on that list! add me ! steam username is
> 
> theeasyrhino



NO I REFUSE  I just have in game names up on that list since some people aren't using steam. What you by in game and what you like to play?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 4, 2010)

ive become a recon whore with the auto shotty
ivegot it down now so when we are trying to blow up the m-com stations I just jihad it.  plant my c4 and pull the trigger,  wait for spawn and do it again

I destroyed every m-con station there is all by myself a few times now. 

did it in record time today.  probly took 10-15min total to win the entire map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

also, of note, when i being to lease the bc2 server i will create a separate clubhouse thread for people who want to be a part of the action. unless kurgan is up to me PMing him all the time with server info and server member names. 

those that make an initial donation of 10 dollars get admin access. i figure a good server needs at least 1 mod on it all the time. obviously that isnt possible right now. i am shooting for 5 other people to be mods. these people should be older folks like myself (out of college holding a job) who enjoy team based gaming and take pride in being a part of a clan. they should also have the know how to run an admin panel to kick abusive players. other thoughts... it will be a 32 man server, if you initially donate 5 dollars you get a reserved slot, so you can play on the server whenever you wish and it will kick someone if it is full. 

once the server is established after a week or so when the game goes live in march i will begin processing TPUers who wish to play but cannot immediately donate. i sympathize with folks who would rather not spend the cash to play on a server. i want to make this a TPU friendly server so we can all play together and have a good time. obviously this is all still in the planning stages but i really hope i can get something up and running for us all


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> ive become a recon whore with the auto shotty
> ivegot it down now so when we are trying to blow up the m-com stations I just jihad it.  plant my c4 and pull the trigger,  wait for spawn and do it again
> 
> I destroyed every m-con station there is all by myself a few times now.
> ...



:shadedshu I'm sorry I have to say this, but C4 zerg is skillless. It's a good way to remove the fun from an entire round, I did it one round to get my point across that it was retarded (since the other team was doing it) and the 1st time I tried it I also blew up every single crate and they cried, next round they didn't do C4 lameness again. It's just no fun, especially when 4 - 5 people do it, with 1 person you can stop them hopefully, but 4 - 5 might be hard to kill them all and defend both crates.



Easy Rhino said:


> also, of note, when i being to lease the bc2 server i will create a separate clubhouse thread for people who want to be a part of the action. unless kurgan is up to me PMing him all the time with server info and server member names.
> 
> those that make an initial donation of 10 dollars get admin access. i figure a good server needs at least 1 mod on it all the time. obviously that isnt possible right now. i am shooting for 5 other people to be mods. these people should be older folks like myself (out of college holding a job) who enjoy team based gaming and take pride in being a part of a clan. they should also have the know how to run an admin panel to kick abusive players. other thoughts... it will be a 32 man server, if you initially donate 5 dollars you get a reserved slot, so you can play on the server whenever you wish and it will kick someone if it is full.
> 
> once the server is established after a week or so when the game goes live in march i will begin processing TPUers who wish to play but cannot immediately donate. i sympathize with folks who would rather not spend the cash to play on a server. i want to make this a TPU friendly server so we can all play together and have a good time. obviously this is all still in the planning stages but i really hope i can get something up and running for us all



Im fine with PM's would make it easier to keep in 1 spot anyways, I'll prob toss you a bit when taxes arrive, that is if it's a CTF server, I'm really not much for Crates, but maybe they just make their servers run all game types random, I guess I'm not sure.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll gladly pony up for some fees, but I'd rather not have any responsiblity.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> :shadedshu I'm sorry I have to say this, but C4 zerg is skillless. It's a good way to remove the fun from an entire round, I did it one round to get my point across that it was retarded (since the other team was doing it) and the 1st time I tried it I also blew up every single crate and they cried, next round they didn't do C4 lameness again. It's just no fun, especially when 4 - 5 people do it, with 1 person you can stop them hopefully, but 4 - 5 might be hard to kill them all and defend both crates.
> 
> 
> 
> Im fine with PM's would make it easier to keep in 1 spot anyways, I'll prob toss you a bit when taxes arrive, that is if it's a CTF server, I'm really not much for Crates, but maybe they just make their servers run all game types random, I guess I'm not sure.



i will be able to decide what game modes i want the server to run. so if the server gets more players on a certain mode i can just leave it on that mode. and then when we all want to play together i can change it or an admin can change it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I'll gladly pony up for some fees, but I'd rather not have any responsiblity.



sounds good to me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't mind stepping up to help admin the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I don't mind stepping up to help admin the server.



trip, you would be a perfect admin. also, if your friend who played MWLL with us wants in let me know. mailman already told me he is in and i believe he wouldnt mind helping admin as well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll ask him.. he is definitely playing BC2 almost every day. I'll see if he wants in. 

_Also, please note: I will NOT be kicking players for not using mics. _


I think it is important that we as a group make a conscious decision to balance the teams on the [TPU] server. To keep the server populated we should try to limit team stacking of our members so the pubs keep coming back to enjoy the game with us. Of course when the teams are well balances by skilled pubs we will be able to stack up and play some good rounds.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'll ask him.. he is definitely playing BC2 almost every day. I'll see if he wants in.
> 
> _Also, please not: I will NOT be kicking players for not using mics. _
> 
> ...



very true. i think at first it is important to be inclusive and just let people play and get used to the game. once we get all established i think we should make an effort to contact other clans and see if they want to setup a match against us. i would also encourage us to get into some sort of clan tournament.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 4, 2010)

It think the best place to start is right where we are.. as a club. Will should still rock the [TPU] tags and host a well admin'd server If things pick up steam in the future I don't see any reason why we couldn't look for ladders and have scrims. 

Also, what do you think W1zzard's stance on us forming [TPU] clans is. There is still a chance that he might not approve.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'd be up for being an admin myself, and agree that we can't just stack, I need a shot at some of your guys dog tags anyways right? But remember if your paying to play, try and play on the TPU server exclusively, if we don't keep a good amount of TPUers in there right off the bat, people will breeze by i on the list since the room isnt populated well. So if your paying or even if you aren't make it a point to play in the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

i just got off the phone with a sales guy from myinternetservices.com he was very helpful and answered all my questions.

he said yesterday they had 250 preorders for servers  that was only yesterday and that is just one host provider  he agreed with me that a lot of people are coming over from  MW2 because they are pissed at IW and hate not having dedis. so we are really looking at an awesome PC user base for this game. 

although i wont have access to any admin panel until march 2, i will go ahead and preorder the server probably 2 weeks in advance. the sales guy told me on march 2 i will have full access to their mod panel (apparently hosts are still putting together a really nice modcp for this game) and will be able to setup admin hierarchy and reserved slots and everything. 

so i am excited to get this ball rolling. i dont think w1z wil have any issue with a tpu clan because i think it will draw attention to his already famous website. as long as we dont suck


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Sounds like all good news too me! And from the people I played with so far here, everyone has been great, usually seemed anyone from here is right on the top of the scoring list.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> :shadedshu I'm sorry I have to say this, but C4 zerg is skillless. It's a good way to remove the fun from an entire round, I did it one round to get my point across that it was retarded (since the other team was doing it) and the 1st time I tried it I also blew up every single crate and they cried, next round they didn't do C4 lameness again. It's just no fun, especially when 4 - 5 people do it, with 1 person you can stop them hopefully, but 4 - 5 might be hard to kill them all and defend both crates.
> 
> 
> 
> Im fine with PM's would make it easier to keep in 1 spot anyways, I'll prob toss you a bit when taxes arrive, that is if it's a CTF server, I'm really not much for Crates, but maybe they just make their servers run all game types random, I guess I'm not sure.



well when the rest of your team is statwhoring the tanks,  what else can you do.  no one moves up.  just sitting there in the tanks out of range collecting points. So usually im left by myself rushing the shit out of it with the c4.

Its easy to defend if people were smart,  guard the m-com stations and stop statwhoring with snipers, tanks and helis.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> _Also, please note: I will NOT be kicking players for not using mics. _


----------



## lemode (Feb 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i just got off the phone with a sales guy from myinternetservices.com he was very helpful and answered all my questions.
> 
> he said yesterday they had 250 preorders for servers  that was only yesterday and that is just one host provider  he agreed with me that a lot of people are coming over from  MW2 because they are pissed at IW and hate not having dedis. so we are really looking at an awesome PC user base for this game.
> 
> ...



When the time comes, let us know where to send the money! 

I’ll spend 90% of my time on the TPU server and 10% on one EGO CTF server (if they get dedicated servers for this game). I played solely on EGO servers in COD MW and TF2 (2.5 years) so I know they are a bunch of good gamers and guys to play with. 

I like playing with people who are active so hopefully our server pop is naturally always high.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 4, 2010)

You can count me in for a TPU clan! If possible I will donate for the server hosting. How would donations for the server be made?

Also, 1kurgan1 add me to the club, Nick89 in game BlackFallout Recon/engineer


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> You can count me in for a TPU clan! If possible I will donate for the server hosting. How would donations for the server be made?
> 
> Also, 1kurgan1 add me to the club, Nick89 in game BlackFallout Recon/engineer



donations would be made as a "gift" via paypal to me. i will provide that information in a couple of weeks when i start leasing the server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 4, 2010)

btw, i havnt yet prepurchased this game. i am playing the beta using a key i got. so my question is, should i prepurchase through steam or go prepurchase from gamestop. i am more inclined toward steam but THEY NEVER have the game available when they say they will. atleast with gamestop i can drive down to the store and pick it up in the morning...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> trip, you would be a perfect admin. also, if your friend who played MWLL with us wants in let me know. mailman already told me he is in and i believe he wouldnt mind helping admin as well.



If you need me to admin I would be happy to.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 4, 2010)

@Easy Rhino

I have no need for admin powers, unless I happen to be the only one of us on the server (which i doubt would happen).
i would pay just to know I have a good server with low lat to call home, with a reserved slot.  
good?

edit: I'm more than willing to take on the responsibility if it's necessary, but it sounded as though you already had Admins worked out.
true afa Steam goes.  My nearest gamestop is 45 minutes away, so I use Steam regardless.  but we always get it after retail, normally by a little after noon, but sometimes up to days late.
a lot of that has to do with the individual company though, and I'm hoping that because they have been doing beta through Steam they will stay involved, and possibly let us have it near on time.
wishful thinking probably - so if you are driving past a gamestop anyway, for the 6-12 hour difference it could make it may be worth it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 4, 2010)

I am willing to donate to the server.  I can't do admin right now with school and work, there is just not enough time for me to admin anything.

And Kurgan add a /Assault to my name on the list.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 4, 2010)

add me to your friends list guys.
my steam and ingame id is: Scrizz


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 5, 2010)

Rocking the tags! 

The idea of the server is sounding great, I think I have added all of you on my players list now, I will check when the members list gets updated 

See you in game.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah you can add me as assault(seems not many choosing this class, so I'll fill a hole)/medic...same UID in EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 5, 2010)

Any ideas why my game wont patch?


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Any ideas why my game wont patch?



Steam is down for maintenance from 6pm PST to 9pm PST

Nothing that involves Steam's network will work between these hours.


----------



## jlewis02 (Feb 5, 2010)

Im not on steam tho and its been like this for 3 days now.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Feb 5, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Same here, until I saw my rank rotate. So it's just a bug



Yeah I get this also you know the Veteran status is showing,I have 3 but when in game it says 4 only after i die?Anyone else here notice this.
Also I will join the club maybe around April or May.I have to save up for my new TV which will be one of the newer LG or Samsung 120-240hz that actually has 120hz for pc built into it.crosses fingers


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 5, 2010)

You can add me as engineer, Same username.

Is there a way you can sort by latency in the server browser? It dosen't even show the ping for me  .


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

it shows lat/ping but you can't sort by it.

from what they say the server browser in release has more features, i would assume that is one.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

Some more info on the Server Admin Tool for BC2. 

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...te-administration-interface-for-bfbc2-pc.aspx


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Some more info on the Server Admin Tool for BC2.
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...te-administration-interface-for-bfbc2-pc.aspx



the guy at mynetworkservices told me the server admin tool was going to be better than the one used for prior battlefield games. i think it is going to be all web based which will be nice for everyone.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2010)

CombatTesting is doing the tool...should be *very* good, from what I have seen.



> Combat Studios says:
> 
> We have also set-up a special website for this tool at bfbc2admin.com and of course we tweet as well twitter.com/bfbc2rcon. On our website we've already posted a preview screenshot of our work in progress.
> 
> ...



http://bfbc2admin.com/node/8


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

awesome so it will be a whole separate program. i will be running mine on my server box next to me so i can both play and run things if needed.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope it doesnt take long to get those issues ironed out.


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)

that's a nice simple gui i like the look of it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

they have over 3 weeks. im sure they will fix all the biggies by then and release patches as things go. 

so i decided to pre-order using steam. i REALLY hope they release the game immediately and not face some lame delay like they usually do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

btw, for those who bought from steam, can you not install it yet? normally with preorders you can install it but simply not run it until the date...


----------



## lemode (Feb 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> btw, for those who bought from steam, can you not install it yet? normally with preorders you can install it but simply not run it until the date...



Just the beta is available for download for now. I’m sure we won't be able to pre load it till like the day before release like most games I’ve pre-purchased off steam.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 5, 2010)

steam won't let my pre-install it. It let me install and run the beta fine though.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah no pre-load.  you can normally pre-load with Valve games, and every great once in awhile a different pub will allow it - but as a general rule if it's not Valve no pre-load


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah no pre-load.  you can normally pre-load with Valve games, and every great once in awhile a different pub will allow it - but as a general rule if it's not Valve no pre-load



so that means when it becomes available steam's servers are gonna shit the bed due to the high volume and we will all be getting 5k downloads...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so that means when it becomes available steam's servers are gonna shit the bed due to the high volume and we will all be getting 5k downloads...



Basically yeah. When the Steam sale for the Crysis Maximum pack was available last month the shit really hit the fan as far as DL speed goes. People were getting 110k/s with 30mb connections.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 5, 2010)

i just preordered from steam and was dwnldng at 3MB/s


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i just preordered from steam and was dwnldng at 3MB/s



Pretty solid.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2010)

Question:  Do we keep our stats when the game comes out or no?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 5, 2010)

I doubt it highly.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

just as an FYI - if you can install the game some other way (ie borrow a friends disk) , then 

1)start your download on Steam , pause it immediately.
2)install the game into the directory steam made for it (Steam\SteamApps\Common\battlefield...)
3)right click the paused download in steam, and select "properties"
4)go to the local files tab, select "verify integrity of game cache"

steam will see that 99% of the files needed are there, replace the exe with the steam one, and you're done.  I've done it many times to save from DL waits.

@PVT I highly doubt it.  It is beta, not jump start or anything so the chances of any of our stats staying is less than none


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

We will not get to keep our stats, but we will get all those nice free unlocks, so it will not feel like you are completely starting over.

Is it just me or is the Thompson sadly not useful for anyone except Recon at mid-range?


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 5, 2010)

• Cant sidestep while running ????
• You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
• Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
• Some little shrub are bullet proof. 
• and more, and more. 

well COD:MW2 is way better ... SRY !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 5, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> well when the rest of your team is statwhoring the tanks,  what else can you do.  no one moves up.  just sitting there in the tanks out of range collecting points. So usually im left by myself rushing the shit out of it with the c4.
> 
> Its easy to defend if people were smart,  guard the m-com stations and stop statwhoring with snipers, tanks and helis.



As a general rule on this map tanks should stay back, with a competent driver at a distance you can take down any building with a crate within 5 - 6 shots. There is no point in going up to get C4'd, mined, tracer darted, hit with missles, hit with noobtubes, hit with grenades, hit with engineering repair guns (I've already destroyed a few enemy tanks with a repair gun). There 2 things in the game that 1 shot a tank and tanks at a distance take down crates very easily, if the driver is good, sadly most aren't. And the grenade one is also best from the distance, the helicopter won't be an issue with this if you have a good top gunner (which once again most are not  )

There are just some bad games, and to set off that first set of crates with C4 is very easy, I have seen some absolute HORRIBLE teams blow those crates up, and thats easy because defense can't go up into the hills, so they get free snipers up there and a chance to live. But most of those teams never get down the 2nd set of crates, they just cant walk when people invade their spawn, they required a buffer zone, and thats when I laugh. But yeah, if your teams that bad, I would just jump servers.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Question:  Do we keep our stats when the game comes out or no?



Nope, it's a beta, these stats are all for testing purposes (notice the locked out weapons). Wouldn't make a ton of sense to give us stats from some weapons that are worse than they should be and from others that or better, or from others that might not even be in the game.



boulard83 said:


> • Cant sidestep and run ????
> • You have to wait for entire server list to load berofe being able to click your favorite ...
> • Graphics are good ... but not awesome.
> • Some little shrub are bullet proof.
> ...



Side sprint running isn't really needed, you cant fire while running so dont need to run sideways, sprint to your location then stop running. And I believe they are working on a cancel button, but if you found servers you like, use your history. The graphics are only medium textures, the high res texture come at release. I haven't seen bullet proof bushes, might want to report that, or check for a rock inside the bushes. 

That should answer all your questions, now go troll elsewhere. :shadedshu


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 5, 2010)

Im not trolling. Im telling my experience of this game. The games isnt bad, but there are some things i dont like. Not being able to run/sidestep is really not OK at my eye. The bushes was only a bushes ... and i found few of these. Yes i can report these. 

For the graphics. Why in the option its telling me im on HIGH settings ?

I kinda liked this game. But not enough. Ill see further on the Release.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

it's been stated and confirmed by DICE many times that there are no High graphics until release, the setting is a placebo.  it's a 1.5GB install!!

run/sidestep is physically impossible!I understand you can do it in other games but it is not necessary, and it being your biggest problem is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Im not trolling. Im telling my experience of this game. The games isnt bad, but there are some things i dont like. Not being able to run/sidestep is really not OK at my eye. The bushes was only a bushes ... and i found few of these. Yes i can report these.
> 
> For the graphics. Why in the option its telling me im on HIGH settings ?
> 
> I kinda liked this game. But not enough. Ill see further on the Release.



well this game isnt quake, that is for sure. you will rely more on teamwork and strategy than being able to run and jump out of the way of bullets. also, what is this you say about bushes?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 5, 2010)

he said there were bulletproof bushes.  I haven't seen any, but I'm sure it's possible.  report them and DICE will fix it


----------



## Wile E (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Im not trolling. Im telling my experience of this game. The games isnt bad, but there are some things i dont like. Not being able to run/sidestep is really not OK at my eye. The bushes was only a bushes ... and i found few of these. Yes i can report these.
> 
> For the graphics. Why in the option its telling me im on HIGH settings ?
> 
> I kinda liked this game. But not enough. Ill see further on the Release.



Yeah, and you can't lean in MW2. Both have flaws. It's the way it is.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Im not trolling. Im telling my experience of this game. The games isnt bad, but there are some things i dont like. Not being able to run/sidestep is really not OK at my eye. The bushes was only a bushes ... and i found few of these. Yes i can report these.
> 
> For the graphics. Why in the option its telling me im on HIGH settings ?
> 
> I kinda liked this game. But not enough. Ill see further on the Release.



Like I said you can't fire your gun when running, so I'm not sure why running and side stepping is needed, especially when on a PC you can rotate in a 360 very easily. That is unless your playing it on console, if you are, fps is meant for PC and thats the whole issue.

I have about 20 hours of gameplay in so far and I haven't found and bullet proof bushes, also never found any in 58 hours of gameplay on the PS3 beta. But yeah if you found them I'm sure it's not intentional. And overall, this is a beta, it's for reporting bugs, like those bushes, the graphical settings aren't what matters, it's a beta so it's not the completely version of the game thats why high is not in it.

Everyone that I have pulled away from MW2 brainwashing to try this beta is loving it, especially since MW2 is so laggy without dedicated servers, and also actually having to lead your target, those are the big things I hear that they love.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 5, 2010)

I did not know the graphics were stuck on medium textures.  I do what I always do in games.  I clicked advanced, put everything balls to the wall, and tested to see if I need to change anything and I didn't.  If this is medium textures, then the foliage will be much better looking, that is good to know.

Also you can't stat pad with the Recon kit as their is no cheap way to get points for no reason.  You have to actually have to do something to get points.  You want to stat pad, get Assault and drop an ammo boxes by anyone shooting.

Wait?  You guys can't dodge bullets?

Seriously, I checked the controls and notice something that 5 is suppose to change laser sight or something.  Does anyone know what that actually does?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 5, 2010)

List is updated, tons of new people and Scrizz.... Your on the list twice, you asked a while ago to be added, then you just asked again and I didn't catch it till I uploaded it, I'm too lazy to change it right now, so your on there twice


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ill see further on the release, but for now, im not enjoyed that much. 

Really, not being able to run/strafe is harrassing me. I dont want to fire and run ... 

To be continued .....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 5, 2010)

I know you don't want to fire and run. What I am saying is, is why do you need to strafe and run? You cannot shoot when you run and with a mouse you could easily change to be running at the same angle as strafing and running. So why have strafing and running in, it's not needed.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd hate to see how strafing would affect the bullet physics.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 5, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Really, not being able to run/strafe is harrassing me.



Clearly you don't do much actual running in real life, because if you did you would know that you cant run sideways and forwards at the same time... IT DOESNT WORK


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 5, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Clearly you don't do much actual running in real life, because if you did you would know that you cant run sideways and forwards at the same time... IT DOESNT WORK



lol this is why i told him that this game is not quake! 

too note, i think the MW2 and console crowd will not like this game because you need to rely more on strategy and teamwork than your ability to dodge bullets, jump, dive and run around like a common moron. /rant


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol this is why i told him that this game is not quake!
> 
> too note, i think the MW2 and console crowd will not like this game because you need to rely more on strategy and teamwork than your ability to dodge bullets, jump, dive and run around like a common moron. /rant



Quake 3 took alot more skill than you give it credit for.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 5, 2010)

i dont think he's referring to skill, rather realism


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> i dont think he's referring to skill, rather realism



yes


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Clearly you don't do much actual running in real life, because if you did you would know that you cant run sideways and forwards at the same time... IT DOESNT WORK



I was a Senior Soccer player, and YES running sideway is POSSIBLE..... 

Running sideway give you the ability to run while looking to the °45 side, giving you a chance to see if there is an ennemy in this angle. Im playing FPS for about 20yrs now ( started with Corridor. If you can remember this game, its before DOOM and way before DukeN ... ). 

Running sideway is something i do ... OFTEN. I think its nearly the first game im playing that dont allow Running+Strafe at the same time. ( cant remember another game that dont )


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> I was a Senior Soccer player, and YES running sideway is POSSIBLE.....
> 
> Running sideway give you the ability to run while looking to the °45 side, giving you a chance to see if there is an ennemy in this angle. Im playing FPS for about 20yrs now ( started with Corridor. If you can remember this game, its before DOOM and way before DukeN ... ).
> 
> Running sideway is something i do ... OFTEN. I think its nearly the first game im playing that dont allow Running+Strafe at the same time. ( cant remember another game that dont )



try running sideways with 50 pounds of gear on you... you can't. if you could, you would see real infantry men in the field using those tactics. you dont though...


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 6, 2010)

Your telling me that infantry men alwais look where the run and never look sideway while running ? I dont think so


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 6, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Your telling me that infantry men alwais look where the run and never look sideway while running ? I dont think so



what's your point?


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have lots of friend taht are real infantry. I can tell you that they can run and look sideway... like i do .. and im sure your do. 

Not being able to run/strafe at the same time make it impossible to watch your side while running. You need to look where you run.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

Let me help with some knowledge.  When you are running in one direction and looking in another, that is not strafing.  That is running in one direction and looking in another.  The definition of a strafe is when your entire body faces one direct, then you straddle to your right or left.

Some games allow players to do this straddle motion by turn the legs of the in game character and the legs run in that direct at full speed without the torso facing the same direction.  That is the unrealistic BS we are talking about.

You are correct that you cannot run at full speed in Battlefield and move the head around to look in other directions.  This is also true for , to my knowledge, every good FPS in history as it requires too many controls or a handicapped turning system like Tomb Failer.

In conclusion, what you think run/strafe is in real life and the BS you do in some games are two different things.  This weakness is found in most games, not just this one.  So please stop trying to agitate people with your foolish grip with a game you obvious set out not to like before playing.  If that is your problem with the game, I feel very sorry for you.


----------



## boulard83 (Feb 6, 2010)

THX for being a lil more specific about what im trying to say  

Ill wait for the real release to play this game again. In hope that the entire game can make me forget about this.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww we don't get to keep our stats 
I guess it wouldn't be fair to others, I wondered why I was upgrading equipment and then suddenly a million points were added on to get the new upgrade, makes sense now.

By the way, I can't seem to get my side mouse buttons to work in the control settings page, it is not recognising that I have pressed them to set it for a certain action. Anyone else having this trouble?

I haven't managed to take anyone's tags from here yet but I thought I would throw up a screen shot of my best round yet.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 6, 2010)

changing any bindings was picky for me, after a restart it normally worked.

just make sure you are choosing it under the middle column for mouse, not the left for KB or right for joystick ... another option is to program them to keystrokes with your mouse software.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 6, 2010)

Well I feel like a noob lol. Thanks man, worked perfectly. I didn't even look at the different column headers.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Let me help with some knowledge.  When you are running in one direction and looking in another, that is not strafing.  That is running in one direction and looking in another.  The definition of a strafe is when your entire body faces one direct, then you straddle to your right or left.
> 
> Some games allow players to do this straddle motion by turn the legs of the in game character and the legs run in that direct at full speed without the torso facing the same direction.  That is the unrealistic BS we are talking about.
> 
> ...



And while it is a weakness, it's not nearly as bad as leaving out lean for christ's sake. If you are ok with not having lean, but not ok with not being able to look around while running, you clearly just want to come in here and claim MW2 is better.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 6, 2010)

I notice, thats the ranking system has gone down the drane after 11.

Whats up on that

now i need 1,000,000,000+ pionts to hit rank 12. lOL!L!OL!O!LO!LO!LO!L


are they going to patch this out or what .


Kinda scary thought if you ask me :/!


----------



## Kursah (Feb 6, 2010)

Probably on purpose like the weapons too, they only want us to get so far in the beta rank/weapon-wise and probably tune lower-end balance. Maybe they'll lower the req's on higher ranks and more weapons/unlocks later to ensure balance there too? Who knows, but I'm not suprised they're keeping things limited like that atm. Either way this game rocks, I'm really enjoying the beta thus far.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 6, 2010)

its the level limit in the beta alone...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 6, 2010)

Good game though, ive got 5 gold stars meaning ive masterd 5 weapons already .


Just unlocked a shotgun attachment for the assualt and i think its sick rushing in the building throwing buckshot then knifeing people, then mowing them down with a big rifle .


Good game, really enjoy it even on one map, now just imaginet his game full fledged a month from now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2010)

This game cannot be relesed fast enough. I knifed 6 people in a row last night.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Feb 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game cannot be relesed fast enough. I knifed 6 people in a row last night.



I think the knifing in this game is great. It is going to be a hit and without a doubt this will crush MW2.


----------



## lemode (Feb 6, 2010)

anyone have any idea what the end all level cap will be in this game on release? i can't seem to find that info anywhere.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 6, 2010)

lemode said:


> anyone have any idea what the end all level cap will be in this game on release? i can't seem to find that info anywhere.



Looking at the scrolling ranks something like 50? Anyhow, if you look at the guns they have rank requirements that go pretty far.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 6, 2010)

If I know dice, which I do, you wont be able to reach the top rank/level without pouring hundreds or even thousands of hours into the game.


----------



## lemode (Feb 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> If I know dice, which I do, you wont be able to reach the top rank/level without pouring hundreds or even thousands of hours into the game.



Most games that require unlocking are time sinks as are all MMOs. I’m used to grinding and investing hours in game so time is not really relevant. Besides this game is taking place of TF2 for me and I have over 2,500 hours invested in that game from release to now.

I just know I will want the later unlocks and was merely wondering how much time I’d have to invest in order to get them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2010)

lemode said:


> Most games that require unlocking are time sinks as are all MMOs. I’m used to grinding and investing hours in game so time is not really relevant. Besides this game is taking place of TF2 for me and I have over 2,500 hours invested in that game from release to now.
> 
> I just know I will want the later unlocks and was merely wondering how much time I’d have to invest in order to get them.



Considering the backlash the got about the ranks and unlocks in BF2 and the changes made when BF2142 and BC1 were released, I would imagine it will be in the mid 200 hundreds for hours invested to unlock everything.  That is not to get gold stars with everything, but just to have access to all the weapons and gear, would be my guess.  Not too long or too short.  So even if you play for like 4 hours a day, you can still get a good 2 months of game play where you have something to work towards.


----------



## lemode (Feb 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Considering the backlash the got about the ranks and unlocks in BF2 and the changes made when BF2142 and BC1 were released, I would imagine it will be in the mid 200 hundreds for hours invested to unlock everything.  That is not to get gold stars with everything, but just to have access to all the weapons and gear, would be my guess.  Not too long or too short.  So even if you play for like 4 hours a day, you can still get a good 2 months of game play where you have something to work towards.



200-300 hours would be consistent with and for the console crowd. I was hoping playing longer than a month would allow me to unlock everything. Guess I will just have to tone down my play time  (yeah right as if I won't be playing this game every day).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This game cannot be relesed fast enough. I knifed 6 people in a row last night.



It's a stabtacular good time. I'm glad someone else is loving knifing people, its about all I do.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Considering the backlash the got about the ranks and unlocks in BF2 and the changes made when BF2142 and BC1 were released, I would imagine it will be in the mid 200 hundreds for hours invested to unlock everything.  That is not to get gold stars with everything, but just to have access to all the weapons and gear, would be my guess.  Not too long or too short.  So even if you play for like 4 hours a day, you can still get a good 2 months of game play where you have something to work towards.



On the PS3 beta to unlock everything as a medic it took me if I remember right a little over a full gameday to accomplish. And this was averaging about 5000 points a game. So with whichever kit your great with, look for it to be about 24 hours of play to unlock everything, but for the kits you aren't the best with. for me Sniper, it could take much longer.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am not sure why they would limit reachable unlocks in the beta. If they want these things balanced they should be included in the beta.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 7, 2010)

that's not what the beta is for really.  and for the amount that it is, it's more worth it for them to withold something as it's a demo/beta , not full version.  they have to make people want more.

and the beta is more about testing server and client optimization, to make sure people can actually run it on release.

I'd like to be able to use some of the other weapons, but I can understand why they wouldn't put them in, also.

edit:Nice Find!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Check this out: http://ultimateprestige.com/

once you log in, it gives a database and tips for BC2


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 7, 2010)

cool to see that the m14 and g3 are non-class specific!


----------



## lemode (Feb 7, 2010)

that's a sweet guide!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 7, 2010)

That's website is quite dumb. No offends.

Why Veteran even need guides? It should be open for new players.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 7, 2010)

I just noticed today there was an update which happened last week I guess.  I am not sure, my roommate was playing while I was at work when the update came down.  I see all weapons now including the M1 Grand and G3.  I love both of those guns and I am glad they are not kit specific.

Two questions and 1 comment:

5 states it "changes the laser sight" or something along those lines.  What does 5 actually do cause I am not sure.

The first gun unlock for the Engineer is pointless.  It has the exact same stats as the default, so what was the point?

I would also like to know if anyone else will help with with 3 suggestions I submitted by submitting them as well.  I think the 40mm Smoke gernade should produce more smoke and last longer.  For now it is kinda pointless.  I would also like to have people suggest moving the sites/scopes (minus the 12x voom sniper scope) to the same player bonus slot as the Shotgun upgrades.  Finally, why does every single non-pistol gun have a 30 round clip.  I am sure that is wrong when compared to the real life counterparts, but I think several of the guns like the Thompson Sub are simply not going to get used because they will be handicapped compared to other guns when the final game is released.  I think using varied clip sizes can help balance this out some.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 8, 2010)

New Personal best.  I tried like 8 things to take a screen shot.  Then I just downloaded and installed FRAPS, but I was booted from the server for Idle before I got it.  So Fraps is installed and I will post a screenie of my next personal best.

1 on the server

Score:

Pins, awards, etc. 32 - 8 D-tags = 24

Combat: 4475
Awards: 17580
Total: 22055


----------



## red phenom1 (Feb 8, 2010)

*2 keys please*

If ANYONE has 2 keys I really need a couple for myself and my son                       He lives with his mother and we spend very little time togather he loves Modernwarfar2 but I want to get him started on a server supported game so we can play togather.I think it would bring us a lot closer.                                                                                 If you know where I can get a couple PLEASE let me know.I've preorderd from Game Stop and they keep promising but nothing yet


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2010)

red phenom1 said:


> If ANYONE has 2 keys I really need a couple for myself and my son                       He lives with his mother and we spend very little time togather he loves Modernwarfar2 but I want to get him started on a server supported game so we can play togather.I think it would bring us a lot closer.                                                                                 If you know where I can get a couple PLEASE let me know.I've preorderd from Game Stop and they keep promising but nothing yet



Cancel the order at gamestop and buy it via steam. Problem solved.


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2010)

@ Mailman can I join your club


----------



## digibucc (Feb 8, 2010)

yes red, listen to mailman.  return the gamestop pre and get them through steam - you get the key immediately after purchase and can install the beta right away.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 9, 2010)

That's not such a good idea anymore; get your preorder here on the mad cheap...

http://videogames.barnesandnoble.com/search/product.asp?EAN=2000003703258&x=


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

guys, i set up a ts3 server on my home linux box. it doesnt cost me a thing and can host 32 people. it should be good enough for now. check it out by downloading the teamspeak 3 client and going to:

173.67.179.41:9987


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 9, 2010)

sweet


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> guys, i set up a ts3 server on my home linux box. it doesnt cost me a thing and can host 32 people. it should be good enough for now. check it out by downloading the teamspeak 3 client and going to:
> 
> 173.67.179.41:9987



Nice work Rhino!! 

Sike89 and I will use this as our primary BC2 TS server now. How many channels are you limited to (if limited at all?) Also if this will be an open public server (advertised on the server we intend to have) can I get admin rights in case we come across some asshats.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Nice work Rhino!!
> 
> Sike89 and I will use this as our primary BC2 TS server now. How many channels are you limited to (if limited at all?) Also if this will be an open public server (advertised on the server we intend to have) can I get admin rights in case we come across some asshats.



i was thinking of keeping it private for now but i wont put a password on it. if it makes sense to open it up to the public then i will make sure people get admins status.

oh and it shouldnt be limited to any number of channels.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok that sounds good enough to me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

if i were to buy a domain name for our club would anyone be interested in setting up the site and putting together a forum community? i could do this myself but have a lot of school work and what not. i can host and will provide any sort of tech support.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't really do sites so I wouldnt be of much use. ... imo with this clubhouse on TPU it might be easier and much less expensive to keep things here.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I don't really do sites so I wouldnt be of much use. ... imo with this clubhouse on TPU it might be easier and much less expensive to keep things here.



yea, im thinking down the road if the club grows and we get a lot of non-tpuers who we like to play with. just putting out a "feeler"


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd imagine the club's user base wouldn't reach those levels until sometime next fall.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'd imagine the club's user base wouldn't reach those levels until sometime next fall.



perhaps. ive seen clans blow up in size though over a matter of a couple of months.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if i were to buy a domain name for our club would anyone be interested in setting up the site and putting together a forum community? i could do this myself but have a lot of school work and what not. i can host and will provide any sort of tech support.



I could design and maintain the site, and forum - but wouldn't have enough time to be a sole moderator.  I do develop websites for a living - working mostly with PHP but can do javascript, and some flash as well as html ... obviously 

even if i'm not the one to do it, if there are any questions I'm glad to help.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> perhaps. ive seen clans blow up in size though over a matter of a couple of months.



Well we're already at 30 members so I could be completely wrong. I think the addition of your TS3 server will be a big help in getting us all together to see where things can go.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and Kurgan got into a little skirmish to see who would give up their D-Tags to another TPU member first.  It was only 2 matches and we both escaped unstabbed.  However, in the crossfire approximately 34 other people were stabbed.  11 from me, 23 from 1Kurgan1 including my roommate Death_Incarnate.  I believe a total of 39 D-tags were taken as several people were stabbed more than once.

Why is it always the innocent that suffer in war.  :shadedshu


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Me and Kurgan got into a little skirmish to see who would give up their D-Tags to another TPU member first.  It was only 2 matches and we both escaped unstabbed.  However, in the crossfire approximately 34 other people were stabbed.  11 from me, 23 from 1Kurgan1 including my roommate Death_Incarnate.  I believe a total of 39 D-tags were taken as several people were stabbed more than once.
> 
> Why is it always the innocent that suffer in war.  :shadedshu



lol that's a good story. 

I'm getting on the game at around 5:30 and I'll be in Rhino's TS3 server as well.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 9, 2010)

looky looky what i got
MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2010)

shadedshushadedshu:shadedshu


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh snap!  Screenshot pwnage!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> looky looky what i got
> MUAHAHAHAHA
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/BFBC2Game 2010-02-09 18-42-24-16.jpg



holy wow!  even though it's just one button, it's hard  for me to trigger "stab" in my head instead of shoot.  I don't run maps with a knife equipped looking for stabs - and the few times one is an option i am to pre-occupied to thing of actually doing it.

but i assume the moer i play, the more natural it becomes...

good job!!


----------



## mikey8684 (Feb 10, 2010)

:'( man i really want to play this ... i have it installed but eagerly waiting for a key to magically pop up in my inbox ... looks so fun ... i dont want to and cant afford to pre-order to get one that way either 

woah is me lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2010)

digibucc said:


> holy wow!  even though it's just one button, it's hard  for me to trigger "stab" in my head instead of shoot.  I don't run maps with a knife equipped looking for stabs - and the few times one is an option i am to pre-occupied to thing of actually doing it.
> 
> but i assume the moer i play, the more natural it becomes...
> 
> good job!!



It's very much like COD4 in the way it works (or doesn't) if you practice a little you will get the hang of it. I think the best method is to bind melee to a key that feels natural. I have mine set to use a key directly under my pinky finger on my game pad. 

@ scrizz - I will have my revenge.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have so many homeworks to do, and my morning part-time job is killing me. I hope I will able to play this weekend.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It's very much like COD4 in the way it works (or doesn't) if you practice a little you will get the hang of it. I think the best method is to bind melee to a key that feels natural. I have mine set to use a key directly under my pinky finger on my game pad.
> 
> @ scrizz - I will have my revenge.



My knife is a thumb button on my mouse.

Don't worry, you may have been the first, but you will not be the last.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Easy Rhino, let me know if you want me to put up the TS info in the OP, not sure if you want that kind of attention being drawn to it or not.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Me and Kurgan got into a little skirmish to see who would give up their D-Tags to another TPU member first.  It was only 2 matches and we both escaped unstabbed.  However, in the crossfire approximately 34 other people were stabbed.  11 from me, 23 from 1Kurgan1 including my roommate Death_Incarnate.  I believe a total of 39 D-tags were taken as several people were stabbed more than once.
> 
> Why is it always the innocent that suffer in war.  :shadedshu



I didn't know your friend was playing, thats great  I got 5 tags off a single guy in those 2 rounds, poor bastard.


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Feb 11, 2010)

Played the beta, Meh....


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 11, 2010)

let's play! jump on teamspeak!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

dang I don't get home till 21:30


----------



## red phenom1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I REALLY need 2 keys for my sone and I.I have been waiteing on three different sites to send me at least one and I pre orderd from Game Stop but no luck.I'd love to be able to play this game with him.I don't see him very often and on the game we could use Team Speak and talk a little between matches.Anyway if anyone knows where I can possialby get 1 or 2 keys I would really appreciate it greatly.Please PM me if you can help.I'm includeing a pic of my newest build.                                                                                         Thanks,  The Mail Man and digibucc


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

did you create a second name to post this a second time?

we already told you to cancel your gamestop order and order steam. i swear i remember this perfectly.


----------



## red phenom1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't get the reply


----------



## red phenom1 (Feb 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> did you create a second name to post this a second time?
> 
> we already told you to cancel your gamestop order and order steam. i swear i remember this perfectly.



you got a link for them and I'll cancel ASAP


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry didn't mean to sound rude.  i just knew i remembered it. no problems.

Steampowered.com , download the steam client or you can order right through the site.  once you install the client and login you will have it in your list, full game and beta.  you can't install the full one until release but beta will be available, and on launch it will give you your key.

you'll need one account for each of you , and to purchase the game once on each account.  then have him download the client on his computer, login, and he will be able to install the beta.  it's all online so he will just downlaod the 1.5gb and be ready to go, as will you.

*it will automatically popup the key the first time you try to play the beta, or you can right click it in your steam game list, and select "view game cd key" at any time.*

good luck, come back with any problems


----------



## red phenom1 (Feb 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> sorry didn't mean to sound rude.  i just knew i remembered it. no problems.
> 
> Steampowered.com



You werent rude Thanks for the advice.Do they send a key with an order????Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 11, 2010)

no, once you install the game, after installing steam, just right click on it; you will see the cd key option.


----------



## douglatins (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey count me in on that clubhouse, i play with any class.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2010)

Had a few good rounds today with Rhino, kids, and digibucc should be on again around 9:30 EST


----------



## digibucc (Feb 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> guys, i set up a ts3 server on my home linux box.
> 
> check it out by downloading the teamspeak 3 client and going to:
> 
> 173.67.179.41:9987




just for those who didn't catch it last time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

I will try to get on when I get off work, but I don't see that happening since I get off at 12 Midnight. EST.  I hope you guys are still playing.

Since the buddy list in the game is not fully working right now, I will post my Steam ID later on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino's TS server info is on the second post, figured I will put all contact info for others there, it's right up top and bolded.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 12, 2010)

you have me twice on the list, lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> you have me twice on the list, lol



Didn't we go through this once before.  His answer will be is he took lazy to fix it right now.  He will do it later when he updates the whole thing with new members and such.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> you have me twice on the list, lol





TheLaughingMan said:


> Didn't we go through this once before.  His answer will be is he took lazy to fix it right now.  He will do it later when he updates the whole thing with new members and such.



Actually the real answer is, Scrizz asked to be on the list late January and I put him on there, then he asked again to be on the list Feb 4th but that time he said what kits he wanted to have, so I put him on there again, then uploaded it and noticed it after. I been enjoying this game too much and no new people in the club, but I might have to fix it today and maybe extend the file as the club is growing and it's funny how images are only able to be 800 pixels wide, but tall seems to be unlimited (I tested to like 2600 pixels tall :O)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

ooo, add me to the list. johnnyfiive


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Fair warning.

“everytime i see kurgan talk about a video game i always drift off thinking how he seems to become the character he plays in the games.just like hes telling old war stories to the kiddos or something.” -shevanel

I do this in battlefield a lot.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 12, 2010)

I got kids tags and the game also gave me the Distinguished Melee Combat pin twice!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I got kids tags and the game also gave me the Distinguished Melee Combat pin twice!



I am not sure, but I think you definition of "Revenge" is a little off.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 12, 2010)

Total score, 12,337? holy crap, most I've gotten is 4000ish.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 12, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Total score, 12,337? holy crap, most I've gotten is 4000ish.



IF you get lucky like some of us on here and get a really good game to coincide with getting some of your Service Badges, your score will be a lot higher.

In pure combat, I think most everyone here now averages around 2800ish a game.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

I've gotten a few 6-8k games.. did a lot of "shotgun" recon to do so... lol.. I think it really depends on which side.. defending is a little easier, at lease to me, to get the higher scores..


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I got kids tags and the game also gave me the Distinguished Melee Combat pin twice!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100212/BFBC2Game 2010-02-12 17-57-28-51.jpg



Ive gotten at 14,500-15,000 score with a 5,000 piont combat game


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 13, 2010)

Trip, one hell of a score man.. 



metals make it fun to play.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am not sure, but I think you definition of "Revenge" is a little off.



I think any of us who get TPU tags should post them up here. 



3volvedcombat said:


> Ive gotten at 14,500-15,000 score with a 5,000 piont combat game



Nice, my best is 17k+ but I dont have screens of it. 5000 combat pts is tough since most rounds are so short.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2010)

Just watched this.

>.<


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Just watched this.
> 
> >.<



i dont get it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think any of us who get TPU tags should post them up here.



Agreed.  I post my best a while back.  That 22055 game, combat 4480 I think.



Cold Storm said:


> I've gotten a few 6-8k games.. did a lot of "shotgun" recon to do so... lol.. I think it really depends on which side.. defending is a little easier, at lease to me, to get the higher scores..



I think it depends on your play style.  Every now and then, you just get into a zone for the play style that works for you.  I personal get more points Attacking than Defending because of how I play each.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont get it



he knows where all enemies are....
most likely aimbot too 

that crap pisses me off.
ruining the game for everyone


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> he knows where all enemies are....
> most likely aimbot too
> 
> that crap pisses me off.
> ruining the game for everyone



ahhh ok  well hopefully these kind of hacks wont make there way to the actual game. dont worry though, on our tpu server we will be banning on these people we feel are cheating. my aim is to make it the most legit server!


----------



## douglatins (Feb 13, 2010)

Pins galore all same round














Now another good one


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

The "bear back" riding pic always kills me.

Hey Easy, I missed some stuff about the Server.  I guess just post when you are ready to get it going and I will donate what I can.  I would prefer to just give you a lump sum up front for like the year instead of a little each month, but I am sure we will work it out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 13, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> ooo, add me to the list. johnnyfiive



A new member, welcome to the club, time to update the list!



TheLaughingMan said:


> Fair warning.
> 
> “everytime i see kurgan talk about a video game i always drift off thinking how he seems to become the character he plays in the games.just like hes telling old war stories to the kiddos or something.” -shevanel
> 
> I do this in battlefield a lot.



You see that as me, or you mean yourself?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 13, 2010)

let's all find a server to play on! if you are up to it jump on teamspeak 4:30 pm eastern time!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 13, 2010)

If anyones on right now, me an Allen are playing a match so just join my game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A new member, welcome to the club, time to update the list!
> 
> 
> 
> You see that as me, or you mean yourself?



I mean I do this as well.  Talk about stuff from Battlefield 2142 and other games like I was a war vet going on about how I lost my leg in combat.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

so i used a newegg giftcard to pick up this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826280016  hopefully it will let me own as a pilot!


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i used a newegg giftcard to pick up this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826280016  hopefully it will let me own as a pilot!



wow diddnt realise you could use a joystick with the game... awesome lol... on the mouse piloting is a bit wierd ... the normal joystick (up / down) isnt in reverse like in used to in flight sims.... and i end up dumping the chopper after a couple of turns


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> wow diddnt realise you could use a joystick with the game... awesome lol... on the mouse piloting is a bit wierd ... the normal joystick (up / down) isnt in reverse like in used to in flight sims.... and i end up dumping the chopper after a couple of turns



with a joystick piloting a chopper is a lot better. you can maneuver around the map easier and lock targets easier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have an old P4 sitting here doing nothing. How can it contribute to the cause? Teamspeak 2 or file transfer? How damn it.....HOW!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> so i used a newegg giftcard to pick up this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826280016  hopefully it will let me own as a pilot!



awesomeness  looking forward to some gunning !


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> awesomeness  looking forward to some gunning !



yea man! after playing against those amazing chopper pilots i had to give it a go. plus it barely cost me a thing since i had a gift card


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have an old P4 sitting here doing nothing. How can it contribute to the cause? Teamspeak 2 or file transfer? How damn it.....HOW!



well teamspeak 3 is the new awesomeness. mailman, if you want, install linux on that box and give me a shell account. what is your upload speed? that is all the matters. we can setup a temp site on it using dydns for our clan!


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 14, 2010)

i just played the demo on the 360 and love this game debating if i should get for xbox 360 or PC.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 14, 2010)

pc


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> pc



+1


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

real disappointed 

reason's why
the graphics are all while and blur
sound quality is beyond terrible 
movement of all vehicles don't feel that realistic compared to bf2
the layout of all buttons etc.. have change
no prone


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> real disappointed
> 
> reason's why
> the graphics are all while and blur
> ...



what kind of graphics settings you using? also take into consideration it is a map with a lot of snow effects which makes it hard to see (which i like). i personally love the feel of the tanks and other vehicle movements. piloting the chopper is tough though when trying to avoid incoming fire.  the buttons you must be referring to the console version, in that case i cant compare since im using the pc. no prone is good because it increases the pace of the game and discourages camping.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

Width=1600
Height=1200
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=medium
VoipEnable=true
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=low
Bloom=true
HSAO=false
MSAA=0
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=auto
Aniso=0
Detail=high

for controls i am talking about battlefield 2 for pc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> Width=1600
> Height=1200
> Fullscreen=true
> RefreshRate=60
> ...



oh i see. yea i am used to bf2 for pc as well. it took me a few rounds to really get used to movement and what not. i like it now. as far as your settings, they look fine for midrange video. you do know that you are playing a beta and that the high res textures are not completey finished? regardless, this game will not be for everyone so if you dont like it dont play it.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 14, 2010)

lol he complains about bad sound, but has the sound set to "medium" Lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

its set to hifi in game, as to why its at medium i got no clue


----------



## Kursah (Feb 14, 2010)

I think if you set to War Tapes it goes to High for sound. Here's my settings, runs great, sounds great (really have no complaints on sound at any setting imho), looks damn good for "medium" textures. I was reading on the BC2 forums that supposedly the higher res textures aren't going to be a huge difference...hard sifting through the bs over that way though..I'll see for myself in about 15 days. 

I have not modified my actual ini file, just posting it here, I am using all in-game settings. I have AA set to 4X in game and AF to 16X, odd to see that MSAA is 2 and AF is 4 in the ini, but oh well.  I'm too busy enjoying the game as-is to worry much about it in beta status right now...for me that's a damn good sign. Either rate, here's my ini, so I suggest setting to War Tapes and seeing what happens sound-wise.



> [WindowSettings]
> Width=1920
> Height=1080
> Fullscreen=true
> ...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> real disappointed
> 
> reason's why
> the graphics are all while and blur
> ...



1.  We will discuss later.

2.  Your sound is on medium and this is a Beta.  Besides the sound is actually really good as bullets being shot at you make realistic sounds as they whiz by and hit stuff.

3.  Movement of Vehicles is nearly identical to BF2, neither of which are realistic.  A real life tank can reach up to 60 MPH in real life, while in game they go like 10.

4.  I don't even understand this complaint.  Most of the buttons are the same.  VOIP was moved, the tactical wheel is gone, and G is a gernade instead of "Get kit" but everything else is exactly the same.

5.  No prone did bug me, but realistic foliage helps you hide better than laying on the ground in the open.  It didn't improve your shooting in BF2, just made you a little harder to hit.



Corduroy_Jr said:


> Width=1600
> Height=1200
> Fullscreen=true
> RefreshRate=60
> ...



1.  Graphics are white and blurry?  You have shadows on Low, thus the too bright issue.  You have AA off and AF off.  You system should be able to handle a little of both.  Trying turning the Shadows on to medium at the least, AA on x2 and AF on x4.  This should drastically improve the things you are complaining about.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

already attempted tape still no go, mind i am running this game with a m2n sli deluxe with onboard sound


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> already attempted tape still no go, mind i am running this game with a m2n sli deluxe with onboard sound



What kind of speakers do you have?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

I miss the BF2 tactical wheel.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

Logitech x530, downloaded sound card drivers from Striker II Extreme if that matters any


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 1.  We will discuss later.
> 
> 3.  Movement of Vehicles is nearly identical to BF2, neither of which are realistic.  A real life tank can reach up to 60 MPH in real life, while in game they go like 10. *we all got our own oppion as for me the vehicles movement is not even close to what bf2 was*
> 
> ...


 *it doesn't matter what i set my graphics at Ive experiment with varies of settings shadows only makes the game darker, as for aa/af all my games i leave it off, for my eyes i don't see the difference, and why have it on for a big performance hit *


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> Logitech x530, downloaded sound card drivers from Striker II Extreme if that matters any



Those are pretty decent speakers, just wanted to make sure.

You may simply have more sensitive ears than I do.  I have read a report about the sound quality on a link posted on TPU of one of the 2 BFBC2 posts.  An audiophile claimed the sound quality was great, but you needed the dedicated sound card to get the best sound.  It is good to me, but if it is not for you, then you may want to invest in a good sound card.

I usually get my drivers for my sound card from here at TPU.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 14, 2010)

well take into consideration it is just a beta and every system will be effected differently. but if you are not happy with the sound and the graphics id like to know which games you ARE happy with.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

other then that i have no other complaints to add, i can run bc2 full out without a stutter even with shadows at high


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

what game's do i like that's a tough call every game i came across, has problems i mean what game doesnt lol, i guess that's what makes computer's etc enjoyable yet frustrating at the same time


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 14, 2010)

i was talking about battlefield bad company 2, i have no troubles running at full performance wise even with shadows set to high


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 14, 2010)

If you see no difference in AA and AF being on or off in any game.  I can't help you.

I have fairly sensitive eyes and I always calibrate my monitor using professional test patterns to ensure the best color clarity and color accuracy.  I know it is not perfect, but I am also not paying $100 for a pro to do it for me.  I also can't play a game with quality graphics with both AA and AF off.  The flickering is just too annoying.

And while every game has it issues, your issues with this game is the sound, graphics, and controls are all bad.  If that truly is the case, Easy was right, find a new game.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> what game's do i like that's a tough call every game i came across, has problems i mean what game doesnt lol, i guess that's what makes computer's etc enjoyable yet frustrating at the same time



yes, all games have problems - but there are plenty of 10/10 games out there, or even 9/10 could be considered no fault.  it just seems that if you can't name a game you LOVED despite/irregardless of any faults it has, you just may be picky.

there are people that never see a problem, there are people that see the problem, but put it into context and get great enjoyment anyway , and there are people that let any problem bug them forever.

yes, I definitely agree that computers/technology are both wonderful and frustrating at the same time -but I can name at least 10 games that despite graphics,sound,mechanics issues they are still completely enjoyable, without ANY problems serious enough to have ruined it for me.  This has serious potential come release, and even the beta i would consider damn close.

my point is - you may just be hard to please. that's not necessarily a bad thing but it helps us to understand your criticisms.

and laughing man is right - AA is one of the single most differentiating factors in graphics , it makes the difference between crap and smooth.  If you can't tell that with ANY game you have played, I don't see how you can have ANY opinion about graphics in this game. seriously. it makes that much of a difference, that you not noticing that difference leads me to believe you have eyesight problems.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I miss the BF2 tactical wheel.



I didn't really like the wheel before, too clunky and slow, now your soldier just yells out most of those things like they should. I hear grenade, sniper, tank warnings all the time.



Corduroy_Jr said:


> it doesn't matter what i set my graphics at Ive experiment with varies of settings shadows only makes the game darker, as for aa/af all my games i leave it off, for my eyes i don't see the difference, and why have it on for a big performance hit



If your complaining about graphics then playing with 0 AF or AA, that right there is your issue, maybe if you had those on even 2x or 4x I could see you complaining if it bothered you, but 0...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2010)

just a note, the game actually LOOKS better when playing with HBAO off and dropping it from 16 aa to 8


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

While I am sure this is something everyone here knows, but I will post for others.

If you need ammo or health or repairs from a teammate, point your sight at their name and hit Q.  This will make your character say what they want.  You will also be highlighted on the mini-map with an icon indicating what you want.

Please note most people on the server do not seem to know this and will ignore you.....kill those traitors.  lol

When you ask for health, I wish the guy would go, "I am f&$^ing dying man!"


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> While I am sure this is something everyone here knows, but I will post for others.
> 
> If you need ammo or health or repairs from a teammate, point your sight at their name and hit Q.  This will make your character say what they want.  You will also be highlighted on the mini-map with an icon indicating what you want.
> 
> ...



Acctualy when i play as medic im ussualy first in the game because i acctually help people. I dont really listen so much as to LOOK at my map, as it automaticly tells me who has low health and who is down.

I ussualy revive at least 10 people in a game and get about 1000+ Pionts healing everybody around the map when they need it. Then i get another 600-1000 pionts for getting 10+ kill streaks for raping people with my automatic shotgun. I love being medic and i do right with a medic.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Acctualy when i play as medic im ussualy first in the game because i acctually help people. I dont really listen so much as to LOOK at my map, as it automaticly tells me who has low health and who is down.
> 
> I ussualy revive at least 10 people in a game and get about 1000+ Pionts healing everybody around the map when they need it. Then i get another 600-1000 pionts for getting 10+ kill streaks for raping people with my automatic shotgun. I love being medic and i do right with a medic.



Like I said, I know most people here know to do that, but the auto icon for wounded does not come up unless you are below 50% I think.  You can ask for it from a particular person before then.

Medics that do not have 3volved's, SovietMissile's, and/or Kurgan's skill with the kit.  If you are surrounded by 3 wounded guys and one dead one, but you spend your time shooting at enemies no where near you and not shooting at you.....I will murder you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2010)

kurgan, digi and i were owning some noobs in bc2 tonight  our clan/group whatever you want to call it is going to own when the game comes out!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah was some great games, I went to the bathroom at the end of the round so didn't hear you guys were done, will have to do it again sometime. And I got to post this up because it's by far my best round.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah was some great games, I went to the bathroom at the end of the round so didn't hear you guys were done, will have to do it again sometime. And I got to post this up because it's by far my best round.



lol sorry - i realized after i signed off you didn't respond - I will be on tomorrow for sure... can't help it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 15, 2010)

I look forward to playing some of this with you guys when the game comes out.  I am not too bad myself!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I look forward to playing some of this with you guys when the game comes out.  I am not too bad myself!



get on easy rhino's teamspeak(not right now, we're off) - then we can know when we are all on.  the in game friends doesn't work so that works great. I leave it open and check for others whenever i feel like playing...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> lol sorry - i realized after i signed off you didn't respond - I will be on tomorrow for sure... can't help it



All good, I should really be finishing up some projects for college, was a lot of fun for a few rounds, glad you guys were on.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 15, 2010)

anyone around? let's play! join the ts server or in game is digibucc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 15, 2010)

yea get on ts!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone up for a game now? Looks like digi is on TS afk and no one else is on


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for a game now? Looks like digi is on TS afk and no one else is on



go go go go !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone else that wants to play, me and Easy are in the same match right now, so just hop in our game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2010)

I got home at 11:15ish.  I will join then if you are still on in an hour.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone having trouble logging into EA ??? i cant seem to get in to play


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2010)

There is some back-end server maintenance being performed by EA on their master servers today. 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ntenance-tuesday-16th-feb-ongoing-update.html

Also, there should be a new client patch for the beta available after the servers are up an running. Currently there are 22000 people viewing the UK BF forum.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> There is some back-end server maintenance being performed by EA on their master servers today.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ntenance-tuesday-16th-feb-ongoing-update.html
> 
> Also, there should be a new client patch for the beta available after the servers are up an running. Currently there are 22000 people viewing the UK BF forum.



holy sh!t well good to know they are still working on some stuff. bad timing for me though cause i just got the thrustmaster flight stick and i wanna try it out flying the choppa!!! get to ze choppa!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/8573/arnold747438sa0.jpg



that will be my face while i use the stick


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL I can only imagine.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> that will be my face while i use the stick



and where is the stick going exactely to get that face?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

lol! well the servers are back online. i tried out the flightstick a bit on an empty server to get a chance to fly around a bit and it is definitely better than using the analog toggles on a game pad or using the keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 16, 2010)

they still need to fix the YAW issue with the flight sticks!!!! i hope they get it worked out in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 16, 2010)

i need to get another one.
The first one i had, i gave to a friend


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2010)

I should be on tonight.....I hope.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2010)

Jumping on now. will be on TS


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Got my new TV, to PS3 or to BC2... hard choices.....


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 16, 2010)

Plug your PC to your TV and play BC2 on it.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Plug your PC to your TV and play BC2 on it.




haven't done it yet, but looking forward to it 

my monitor res is the same as my tv (1080p) ... will the fact the the tv is twice as big physically make it run worse?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2010)

let's game tonight! 10pm eastern!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Plug your PC to your TV and play BC2 on it.



Maybe sometime later, don't feel like running LAN lines upstairs and junk, but jesus does the PS3 look nice on it, I did manage to pull myself away from it finally.



Easy Rhino said:


> let's game tonight! 10pm eastern!



I got some college work to do, I will try and get it done before then.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2010)

bad company 2 server ordered   

as discussed earlier, let me know who wants in


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> bad company 2 server ordered
> 
> as discussed earlier, let me know who wants in



I do.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> bad company 2 server ordered
> 
> as discussed earlier, let me know who wants in



I'll toss $10


----------



## lemode (Feb 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> bad company 2 server ordered
> 
> as discussed earlier, let me know who wants in



let us know where we should send the money.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 17, 2010)

Those getting flashing textures in game like I do its been fixed in the retail version of the game and its a crossfire issue. If your playing the beta you can get rid of it by turning off catalyst AI but lose almost half your FPS. 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-fixes-rc2-client-closed-beta-bug-status.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, I refuse to turn off my Cat AI, turning that off turns off crossfire, I paid $525 for this card, I'm not turning off $263. But I was here it would be fixed in the release, good to know it is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2010)

if you would like to donate to our TPU BC2 Server fund just PM me and I'll give you my paypal info.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2010)

does anyone have any good ideas for a clan name???? I would like to incorporate something to do with techpowerup in the name. other than that i really dont care.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would just go with Techpower Up, says who we are, and is simple, anymore than that and clan tag will start looking like the 4th of July. [TPU] looks good.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would just go with Techpower Up, says who we are, and is simple, anymore than that and clan tag will start looking like the 4th of July. [TPU] looks good.



i like that idea


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 17, 2010)

Can a one eyed old man join in too ?????????? got my beta code today.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 17, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> Can a one eyed old man join in too ?????????? got my beta code today.



send me a friend request when you get it installed and all, in game name digibucc.  we'll get together for a game!  also check out the Teamspeak Server!


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 17, 2010)

ok, Thanks for the invite and I really got two eye's just can't see real well. LOL


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 17, 2010)

I also like teh clan name Tech PowerUp.  Same name, but implies we power up with you....tech...and stuff.

I am with Easy.  Don't really care about the name or the tag.  You watch my back and I will watch yours.  I like knowing at least a few people will play the game with some sense and have fun.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 17, 2010)

[tpu]
Gmv


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2010)

So its just going to be the TPU Clan? I just want to be clear. I have a lot of work to do and if you guys change the name when I am half way done Ill be very upset......


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So its just going to be the TPU Clan? I just want to be clear. I have a lot of work to do and if you guys change the name when I am half way done Ill be very upset......



 [TPU] is our clan tag. our clan name will be Tech Power Up


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> [TPU] is our clan tag. our clan name will be Tech Power Up



So it will be the "Tech Power Up Clan"? TPUC?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So it will be the "Tech Power Up Clan"? TPUC?



blah. damn. that seems too damn uncreative.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> blah. damn. that seems too damn uncreative.



Ok well I aint doing SH*T until we pick a name  I can just see myself spending hours on the logo and someone comes along with something epic and my work gets flushed!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok well I aint doing SH*T until we pick a name  I can just see myself spending hours on the logo and someone comes along with something epic and my work gets flushed!



i dont blame you! it is like my mind is purposefully drawing a blank. why not just go with "techpowerup" as our clan name. it makes sense given everyone in the clan is a TPU member.


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 18, 2010)

[TPUFTWLOL]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok well I aint doing SH*T until we pick a name  I can just see myself spending hours on the logo and someone comes along with something epic and my work gets flushed!



Techpower Up Clan. But having the [TPU] tags, they are called Clan tags already so it would be assumed we are a clan, so I don't think Clan is needed on the end or some people might see us as Techpower Up Clan Clan.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Techpower Up Clan. But having the [TPU] tags, they are called Clan tags already so it would be assumed we are a clan, so I don't think Clan is needed on the end or some people might see us as Techpower Up Clan Clan.



there you have it


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 18, 2010)

clan clan sounds catchy


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 18, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> clan clan sounds catchy



[TCC] Tehcpowerup Clan Clan and people could mock you(us) with Can Can http://www.frenchfestival.com/images/CanCan_large.jpg


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2010)

Since there seems to be a like a 25 character limit on the tag, we could literally use [TechPowerUp] as the clan tag.

One guy's Clan Tag was [Drop some freaking ammo you noob] or something like that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 18, 2010)

haha! well let's just go with [TPU] since it looks snazzy! mailman is gonna make us some leet clan art so we can pimp on our server.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2010)

Knife fight record for me 1:5.  One wind to Skia....I think.  3 loses to Kurgan and 1 lost to Easy.  I am going back to stabbing people in the back all sneaky sneaky style.  That works better for me.

Great playing with you guys last night.  I will send the Paypal for the server on Saturday morning.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive started the logo.....

Ill post when done. Im doing a really fancy version and a really simple version for avatars and such.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Since there seems to be a like a 25 character limit on the tag, we could literally use [TechPowerUp] as the clan tag.
> 
> One guy's Clan Tag was [Drop some freaking ammo you noob] or something like that.



If they were going to keep the 25 character limit I wouldn't mind [TechPowerUp] as a tag but I can't see DICE keeping that but I could be wrong. 

I've always been a fan of [TPU] for tags.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2010)

I like [TPU] cause I can make up stuff about it on the fly when people ask what it means like Testosterone Powered Unit, Totally Pwned U, The Player's Union, etc.  Then I can tell them it is for TechPower Up after I get a good laugh out of them.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

I would have went for "Thrashing Pussy Unequivocally" *shrug


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 19, 2010)

The Penises Urethra


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2010)

Thumping Pussies Upended


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 19, 2010)

Tits Pusher Ultimate.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

The Private Umbrella -ella -ella -eh -eh -eh


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Riding an Apache !!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQAu1bh9Yeg


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought this! Now i'm broke.... Can anyone say raimen noodles?..... lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> I just bought this! Now i'm broke.... Can anyone say raimen noodles?..... lol



Was a wise choice anyway.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Was a wise choice anyway.



Yepper! I've bought every battlefield game there is for pc.. good and the bad.. but yea I can't wait to play the full game.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 19, 2010)

The Prison Unit

video of when I wasn't in your clan   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOGZ09JH2eI


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Yepper! I've bought every battlefield game there is for pc.. good and the bad.. but yea I can't wait to play the full game.



Don't forget to get your Vet status at http://veteran.battlefield.com.

What have I started 

Totally Pwned Unlimited


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Riding an Apache !!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQAu1bh9Yeg



digi and i were trying this yesterday. too bad the video doesnt show him actually getting onto the chopper...


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 19, 2010)

what server do you guys usually play on? I'll add it to my favorites.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 19, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> what server do you guys usually play on? I'll add it to my favorites.



got a mic? get on our ts server. soon we will be playing on the official TPu clan server! ip info and port info on that to come in the coming days.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 19, 2010)

I think steam updated the beta a few days ago. Anyone know what changes they made? I didn't notice any.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 19, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I think steam updated the beta a few days ago. Anyone know what changes they made? I didn't notice any.



I have noticed improved hit detection, longer respawn times, less time when loading in between rounds (join button comes up faster)

less lag in large servers, and some more things.

I didn't have a ton of problems before, so many of the "fixes" have gone unnoticed to me.

It does seem to generally run smoother, with less lat issues on highly populated servers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 19, 2010)

All of your Bad Company 2 tech questions answered! Enjoy!



> Bad Company 2
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 – New tech info about the DX11 game
> 
> In early March Battlefield: Bad Company 2 will be released. PC Games Hardware interviewed the producer of the PC version to get some technical information about the highly anticipated game.
> ...


Source with new Pics.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank for posting that MailMan but I think that interview was pretty weak. I know it was probably translated from German to English but most of the questions were pretty redundant, then again I spend too much time reading about this game so I already knew 98% of what they discussed.

Maybe Anders Gyllenberg is just sick of answering the same damn questions day after day as he does his PR thing for DICE.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2010)

> PCGH: We know Bad Company 2 is a cross-platform product; it will be available on PC, PS3 and Xbox 360. Which platform are you using for developing as lead platform and why you decide to develop a cross-platform game?
> Anders Gyllenberg: The game has been developed side by side for the PC version and the console versions.



This just wrong.  They admitted months ago that the console version was worked on first because they were more concerned about it being ready for release.  They even said it was because Battlefield BC1 and BC2 were the only console games Battlefield has ever had and they wanted to avoid some issues they came across in BC1's development.

Thanks for taking the time to post the info.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2010)

game time! now ! 8:00pm eastern!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> This just wrong.  They admitted months ago that the console version was worked on first because they were more concerned about it being ready for release.  They even said it was because Battlefield BC1 and BC2 were the only console games Battlefield has ever had and they wanted to avoid some issues they came across in BC1's development.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post the info.



I don't think it's wrong, the BC2 on PC has a substantial list of added features. The deadline for submission to Sony and Microsoft for the game was on Jan 28th, so during the month of January they did a lot more work on the console version of the game than the PC version. Since to get them to give it the thumbs up is more difficult since they actually have to submit it, where as for PC they could just sell it, no one really has to give it a green flag.

If it wasn't developed side by side that would mean it's a port, which I don't think it is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

Logo update.

I wont be playing until this damn thing is done but it WILL be done. It just takes time guys. I think yall will enjoy it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Logo's are lots of work, so simple but need to convey a message that doesn't require people to think too hard about it. I've racked my brain for hours working on something that ends up looking so simple to others, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Logo's are lots of work, so simple but need to convey a message that doesn't require people to think too hard about it. I've racked my brain for hours working on something that ends up looking so simple to others, can't wait to see the finished product.


 Well the first thing I am going is an all out illustration. Im talkin balls deep baby. Just for impact. Then Ill create a simplistic version for the "masses".

My aim is to pass versions off to other parts of the forum. Like to the leet folders and such.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well the first thing I am going is an all out illustration. Im talkin balls deep baby. Just for impact. Then Ill create a simplistic version for the "masses".
> 
> My aim is to pass versions off to other parts of the forum. Like to the leet folders and such.



Sounds great man. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well the first thing I am going is an all out illustration. Im talkin balls deep baby. Just for impact. Then Ill create a simplistic version for the "masses".
> 
> My aim is to pass versions off to other parts of the forum. Like to the leet folders and such.



Sounds like a good plan to me, a nice huge detailed logo for the club, then a small logo that ties into the big logo that can be places elsewhere easily.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone up for a few rounds?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be when I get home.  I played a few earlier when Digibucc and Soviet.  I once spawned on Digibucc only to be immediately stabbed by Soviet Missile.  Damnit.

I did pick up a rival that game though.  When the next round started some guy with a name starting with "AM." posted on the screen "Highway I will wear your tags proudly."  Me and Digi were confused so I just replied "You should be proud."  I am not sure what that was even about cause I don't remember being espcially mean to anyone???

I will post something funny and strange later.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Do I sound like this when I'm bitching about consoles?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ5Af1r1jnY&feature=related


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Anyone up for a few rounds?



im up for a game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> im up for a game.



You should add me in game and steam if you have it. TRIPTEX is my id in both.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently, the game things I am more accurate than perfect.  I must be good.







And no Mailman.  You rants have more structure, facts, and less cursing.  You should work on that last one though cause it seems to work better.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

Should we create a Steam group?  It would make it easier for everyone to find each other once the jump from steam buddy list to game/server is working right.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe we have a TPU group, and Solaris is the mod, i think.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe we have a TPU group, and Solaris is the mod, i think.



the group is invite only, any idea how to get one?


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have no idea how to get in...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do I sound like this when I'm bitching about consoles?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ5Af1r1jnY&feature=related



i really dont find that too funny. this part of "der untergang" shows hitlers increasing madness, when he wasnt able to realize, all of his troops were dead. he yells theyre all wimps and pussies, and that they should drown in their own blood.

everyone knows, EA are Bastards,you dont need Hitler to flip out, to show it to everyone.
its just a game... one of the million shooters on this planet. Battlefield is cool, but i dont find it much of a loss, if its now fucked up. sorry


----------



## majestic12 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm finally able to play the beta!  I had to contact Steam and give them my credit card's billing address in the States in order for it to all go through.  Instead of paying 7500 yen (80 dollars), I bought it at the U.S. rate, saving 35 dollars.  I noticed some issues -menus suck in the beta (can't rearrange servers by ping, name, etc.) and my Saitek X52 doesn't cooperate with it at all.  I noticed it's already been addressed a lot to EA.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i really dont find that too funny. this part of "der untergang" shows hitlers increasing madness, when he wasnt able to realize, all of his troops were dead. he yells theyre all wimps and pussies, and that they should drown in their own blood.
> 
> everyone knows, EA are Bastards,you dont need Hitler to flip out, to show it to everyone.
> its just a game... one of the million shooters on this planet. Battlefield is cool, but i dont find it much of a loss, if its now fucked up. sorry



I think those of us who do not understand German have a much easier time allowing ourselves to laugh a the clips since we can't understand the language. I was thinking about the German speaking community and how this probably isn't that funny to them (you). Maybe if the same style of clip was made using the likeness of Genghis Khan or Napoleon it would be better for you...?
Either way Hitler was a douche and almost everything funny on the internet is comical at the expensive of someone getting offended.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i really dont find that too funny. this part of "der untergang" shows hitlers increasing madness, when he wasnt able to realize, all of his troops were dead. he yells theyre all wimps and pussies, and that they should drown in their own blood.
> 
> everyone knows, EA are Bastards,you dont need Hitler to flip out, to show it to everyone.
> its just a game... one of the million shooters on this planet. Battlefield is cool, but i dont find it much of a loss, if its now fucked up. sorry



Its a joke. Relax. Chances are our family's shot at each other. No need to be offended. 

Anyway this is my score today. I haven't played in a week! And I didnt even get in until it was half way over.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyway this is my score today. I haven't played in a week! And I didnt even get in until it was half way over.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/BFBC2Game-2010-02-21-13-29-40-58.jpg



Nice score


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think those of us who do not understand German have a much easier time allowing ourselves to laugh a the clips since we can't understand the language. I was thinking about the German speaking community and how this probably isn't that funny to them (you). Maybe if the same style of clip was made using the likeness of Genghis Khan or Napoleon it would be better for you...?
> Either way Hitler was a douche and almost everything funny on the internet is comical at the expensive of someone getting offended.



yes youre right... i simply cant laugh at someone, responsible for the Deaths of Millions of Innocent People. Genghis Khan and Napoleon at least had no personal grudge for jews, or any other minority



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a joke. Relax. Chances are our family's shot at each other. No need to be offended.
> 
> Anyway this is my score today. I haven't played in a week! And I didnt even get in until it was half way over.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/BFBC2Game-2010-02-21-13-29-40-58.jpg


Mailman youre a Cynic. You know the Price of everything, but the Worth of nothing.
IF we forget our History, that will happen again. Would that also be a great Joke?
I dont think so.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> IF we forget our History, that will happen again. Would that also be a great Joke?I dont think so.



that is simply going to far.  to imply that making a joke containing hitler signifies that we are forgetting the lessons learned from and going to repeat his brutality, is childish at the very least.

you need to grow up and get a grip on reality.


----------



## RX-7 (Feb 21, 2010)

492R-W4CG-QA2Y-JNQK

beta key for someone


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that is simply going to far.  to imply that making a joke containing hitler signifies that we are forgetting the lessons learned from and going to repeat his brutality, is childish at the very least.
> 
> you need to grow up and get a grip on reality.



In Germany, we learned at least a little bit about Fascism and the "Evil". You dont Joke about things that till this day, are still there. Hitler isnt dead, hes in the Head of every little Fascist roaming this Planet. War, on every corner of the world.
Some People still claim, Holocaust was a Lie...they say, the Jews had Prostitutes and swimming Pools in the KZ. Nice, isnt it? something to laugh about:shadedshu
Humans just arent clever, and will forget. just take a look at the news, and then tell me again im Childish.:shadedshu
Cruelty will never die, and i can only say "IRAQ,AFGHANISTAN".
World Police strikes back. and forces half of the civilized world, to help with that.
Its not much better, than Germany, invading Poland.

NEVER ever make Jokes about sth you cant even understand right. there is nothing to laugh about children beeing mass murdered with Zyklon B. thats Barbaric!:shadedshu
If you laugh at hitler, youre stomping on all of their graves.


In America, it seems, there is often a kind of feeling, i would name in german: "Extreme Verrohung"

I dont want to start a flame war here, BUT:
Never ever joke about Nazis, if you know, a courageos German might hear or read it.
Most of them will react much worser then me, regarding that.


ONTOPIC:
the Visuals of BC2 are nice, but i somehow find it not too innovative, regarding new game elements


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> In Germany, we learned at least a little bit about Fascism and the "Evil". You dont Joke about things that till this day, are still there. Hitler isnt dead, hes in the Head of every little Fascist roaming this Planet. War, on every corner of the world.
> Some People still claim, Holocaust was a Lie...they say, the Jews had Prostitutes and swimming Pools in the KZ. Nice, isnt it? something to laugh about:shadedshu
> Humans just arent clever, and will forget. just take a look at the news, and then tell me again im Childish.:shadedshu
> Cruelty will never die, and i can only say "IRAQ,AFGHANISTAN".
> ...



i dont see your point? germans get mad when people make fun of hitler? in america, making fun of something is the best way to ridicule and belittle somebody. so shouldnt you want people from outside your country to be making fun of hitler? and yes this is off topic.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2010)

WHO THE FUCK CARE! HE'S DEAD! THE NAZIZ ARE DEAD!

Peace and love for everyone. You want a hug? No...? Ok, let's talk about BC2 then...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont see your point? germans get mad when people make fun of hitler? in america, making fun of something is the best way to ridicule and belittle somebody. so shouldnt you want people from outside your country to be making fun of hitler? and yes this is off topic.


Yeah right, Germans get mad, if you make fun about their Major Grudge. 
You simply cant belittle hitler! everyone thinking about him, shall shudder, that such a Human was even able to exist! yeah, his Voice is funny, but thats all. but his words are pure Evil. right, this is totally offtopic. sry, someone sticked a needle in an open wound.



kid41212003 said:


> WHO THE FUCK CARE! HE'S DEAD! THE NAZIZ ARE DEAD!
> 
> Peace and love for everyone. You want a hug? No...? Ok, let's talk about BC2 then...



stupid you are, half of them is still alive, even tho they are about 70-90 now. My own Grandfather was in a Napola...the Reichsführerschule,hardest and best know Napola in this Time. If Germany had won, he would be a High Ranked SS Officer now.And i would be in the Napola,too. luckily the nazis lost the fight.

Ignorance is also a way to live, if you like that, alright. but dont talk s**t, please!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2010)

If you care, you go kill them. Don't just talk. 

>.>


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> If you care, you go kill them. Don't just talk.
> 
> >.>



there are still human rights, KID.
in 20 years, Gevatter Tod will have visited them all by himself, yet alone due to their age.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Some People still claim, Holocaust was a Lie...they say, the Jews had Prostitutes and swimming Pools in the KZ. Nice, isnt it? something to laugh about:shadedshu
> 
> Humans just arent clever, and will forget. just take a look at the news, and then tell me again im Childish.:shadedshu
> 
> ...


*
What Easy said. * No one here is going to laugh at that or your statement, but laugh a Hitler, gladly.  Ridicule can be a form of revenge as well.

I just want to point on that the people who don't believe the Holocaust happened are f%&ing retarded.  They don't mean that stuff as a joke because the actually believe it.  Just like the people who think if they give enough money to a church, the Magic School Bus will drive across the sky playing rock music and beam them aboard to escape.....enough common sense to realize it is worlds greatest scam.

No one and I mean no one hear has anything against German's, Jewish people, or any other group, race, or organization.  And though I made fun of the above church/group, I believe they have the right to believe whatever they want as long as it doesn't impede on others freedoms.

On Topic:  Every game doesn't need to be innovative and I think Rush mode and 4 vs 4 vs 4 vs 4 Team Death Match are more than enough to claim as some fresh.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2010)

yea 4x4x4x4 death match is going to be epic


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Meh the Nazis lost and to be honest they never had a chance in hell of pulling it off. The Nazis on US soil would have made the eastern front look like Disneyland. We made fun of Hitler during the 40's and we will make fun of him for another 100 years.






Now ON TOPIC! No comments on my epic score!


----------



## lemode (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now ON TOPIC! No comments on my epic score!





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Nice score



there you go mr fish-4-comments!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *
> What Easy said. * No one here is going to laugh at that or your statement, but laugh a Hitler, gladly.  Ridicule can be a form of revenge as well.
> 
> I just want to point on that the people who don't believe the Holocaust happened are f%&ing retarded.  They don't mean that stuff as a joke because the actually believe it.  Just like the people who think if they give enough money to a church, the Magic School Bus will drive across the sky playing rock music and beam them aboard to escape.....enough common sense to realize it is worlds greatest scam.
> ...



alright,alright. i shut up. my english is far too worse to answer that correctly. but regarding most youre saying, i agree to you i just found it shocking because "der untergang" is really a VERY serious Film. i count it to the most important films of the last 20 years, because its based mostly on reality, all of the people and events shown,really existed. Just watch the scene where Eva Braun poisons all of her children with Cyanide, and they make little cracking noises,while having slight cramps before they die within seconds. i nearly started to cry in the cinema 

Mailman, you knew, we were not far from nuclear weapons during WW2, and that if Hitler didnt broke the Alliance with Russia, Things might have worked out not so well,eh?

ON TOPIC:
i believe in all my life i gamed too much "military shooters"
can be, that this is the reason for my opinion. But also can be, that i just wait for the shooter, that immerses you so much, you forget the reality around you
Crysis with an Epic story would have been nice, for example.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> alright,alright. i shut up. my english is far too worse to answer that correctly. but regarding most youre saying, i agree to you i just found it shocking because "der untergang" is really a VERY serious Film. i count it to the most important films of the last 20 years, because its based mostly on reality, all of the people and events shown,really existed. Just watch the scene where Eva Braun poisons all of her children with Cyanide, and they make little cracking noises,while having slight cramps before they die within seconds. i nearly started to cry in the cinema
> 
> Mailman, you knew, we were not far from nuclear weapons during WW2, and that if Hitler didnt broke the Alliance with Russia, Things might have worked out not so well,eh?
> 
> ...



You could have nuked the cities all you want. Its the rednecks that you would have to worry about anyway. We are not Russian civilians. We own guns. LOTS of them and we know HOW to use them also. Hitler was a crazy ass dictator with smart generals. Nothing more.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You could have nuked the cities all you want. Its the rednecks that you would have to worry about anyway. We are not Russian civilians. We own guns. LOTS of them and we know HOW to use them also. Hitler was a crazy ass dictator with smart generals. Nothing more.



Most guns you own, were produced far later than 1950. To this time, the German Military was much better armed, than any other country. let a Sherman fight a Königstiger. Also, i dont know what a American Civillian will do, if they hear the ripping sound of an MG42. Probably run.

Hitler was Crazy, and an Asshole for sure (He wanted to be an Artist, but its paintings were not good enough in the eyes of the Swizer Arts academy.Due to this Frustration, he started with Politics. IF they would have allowed him, to study Arts, he probably never even set foot on german territory). But he was VERY Charismatic, a Demagogue. these People are rare, and REALLY dangerous, when having the wrong Opinion

EDIT: here is a piece of his art:


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2010)

7:30pm eastern game time!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now ON TOPIC! No comments on my epic score!



If the post was right after the game, that was the same time me, Tex and my roommates were playing.  My comment on your score is....we could have used the backup cause it was virtually 4 on 12 when we were playing.  I think 5 vs. 12, would have been doable.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Most guns you own, were produced far later than 1950. To this time, the German Military was much better armed, than any other country. let a Sherman fight a Königstiger. Also, i dont know what a American Civillian will do, if they hear the ripping sound of an MG42. Probably run.
> 
> Hitler was Crazy, and an Asshole for sure (He wanted to be an Artist, but its paintings were not good enough in the eyes of the Swizer Arts academy.Due to this Frustration, he started with Politics. IF they would have allowed him, to study Arts, he probably never even set foot on german territory). But he was VERY Charismatic, a Demagogue. these People are rare, and REALLY dangerous, when having the wrong Opinion
> 
> EDIT: here is a piece of his art:http://www.geschichteinchronologie....15ca-Hitler-gemaelde-kirche-Preux-au-Bois.jpg



Its a shame. He wasn't a bad artist. Anyway the British were better armed too by your theory we should be under British rule. Anyway we need another "Hitler" but in a positive manner. This world has turned into cluster f@#k of people talking sh#t and not doing anything and the only people that ARE doing something are religious nut jobs hell bent on enforcing their crazy ass rule. FYI the MG49 was a work of art but keep in mind this is a nation of veterans. We don't run from much. Especially a good fight 



TheLaughingMan said:


> If the post was right after the game, that was the same time me, Tex and my roommates were playing.  My comment on your score is....we could have used the backup cause it was virtually 4 on 12 when we were playing.  I think 5 vs. 12, would have been doable.



digibuc was playing with me but then he bailed on me. Traitor!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be on tonight at 10:45 p.m. central.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a shame. He wasn't a bad artist. Anyway the British were better armed too by your theory we should be under British rule. Anyway we need another "Hitler" but in a positive manner. This world has turned into cluster f@#k of people talking sh#t and not doing anything and the only people that ARE doing something are religious nut jobs hell bent on enforcing their crazy ass rule.


I also love its Painting, he surely was not untalented!
Why? the Brits were the one asking the Americans for help, because we enclosed them on the isle, with our U-Boat fleet. America had the Resources,but no Clue about Weaponry, and after WW2 used German scientists, to catch up with the rest of the world. Project Paperclip was a great success.

I know what you mean...but... what would you say, when i tell you, since the 90ies there were born certain people, mostly in Europe, that have "abilities", and somehow a collective system,interlinking each other? 

they know who is of their kind, and who is just an average human. like in:





they arent evil tho,and not all blonde,or even white  but they feel the need for major change, since their birth.
they feel kinda "royal",they know their worth. they always know, when someone is lying,patronizing,or using them. and their eyes are as deep as wells.

This isnt meant religious, there is no "God" or some omipotent beeing like that. But there are things, which are interested in saving the world from its certain situation. beeings on a higher level of "existence". 
They sent these children, maybe even reincarnated in them.
Their plan is, to bring a new world order. some of them are warriors, they always feel the need to fight this world,to throw over this whole shit, and some of them are pure peace, which love every human. they are there, to create a new,much better world, after the others have broken every system down.
Each of them is different tho,opposing the Pic,and they are definetly not blonde like "aryans" they can have all skin colors or nationalities, but are mostly identified, upon the fact, that they feel themselves, like they dont belong here.

i cant go too deep tho, i fear beeing regarded as mad.
BUT: if you feel interested,like in having heard something really relevant from me, better PM me.
i then maybe have answers for you.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> I also love its Painting, he surely was not untalented!
> Why? the Brits were the one asking the Americans for help, because we enclosed them on the isle, with our U-Boat fleet. America had the Resources,but no Clue about Weaponry, and after WW2 used German scientists, to catch up with the rest of the world. Project Paperclip was a great success.
> 
> I know what you mean...but... what would you say, when i tell you, since the 90ies there were born certain people, mostly in Europe, that have "abilities", and somehow a collective system,interlinking each other?
> ...



No clue about Weaponry? Are you kidding me?! John Browning is an American born engineer. Look HIM up. FN would be nothing without him. All that other stuff you are talking about sounds like a lot of BS. Also I was talking about the Revolutionary war. You know the one that we beat the most advanced military in the world with farmers?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No clue about Weaponry? Are you kidding me?! John Browning is an American born engineer. Look HIM up. FN would be nothing without him. All that other stuff you are talking about sounds like a lot of BS.



i know browning, he designed a very famous lock system for firearms. i have to admit tho, i never interested in his history. i just knew what weapon technology your army features today, and that you still rely on masses of weaponry HK made. American Police uses Swiss and German Handguns. the P226 is nearly produced in front of my door, in Eckernförde, by Sauer und Sohn.
FN is a belgian company, i dont know what that has to do with that, even if i like the P90 for its intelligent Design.
i know not much about the seperation War, i just knew you threw masses of Tea in the Sea.

Nevermind the other stuff, you wouldn have called it BS, if you realized what i was talking about. i can just tell you: wait. there is change to come. no friendly dictator tho, more like a counsel.
Oh, and will probably take 20-30 years, be patient.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know browning, he designed a very famous lock system for firearms. i have to admit tho, i never interested in his history. i just knew what weapon technology your army features today, and that you still rely on masses of weaponry HK made. American Police uses Swiss and German Handguns. the P226 is nearly produced in front of my door, in Eckernförde, by Sauer und Sohn.
> FN is a belgian company, i dont know what that has to do with that, even if i like the P90 for its intelligent Design.
> i know not much about the seperation War, i just knew you threw masses of Tea in the Sea.
> 
> ...



If you think a friendly counsel makes a bit of difference to the average American then I suggest you read up on our history. As long as people like me are alive "counsels" will have their hands full. However I vote post 526 of this thread win the "craziest fucking post award" for 2010.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you think a friendly counsel makes a bit of difference to the average American then I suggest you read up on our history. As long as people like me are alive "counsels" will have their hands full. However I vote post 526 of this thread win the "craziest fucking post award" for 2010.



these will be no ordinary humans in this counsel...they wont be interested in wealth or power, just in Thruth and Fairness. but i wont stop you, making fun of things, you wont understand
you are not better,that way, like the people you accuse of talking shit, 
and this somehow... tragic and funny at the same time.
Be lucky i didnt really started to throw secrets around.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> these will be no ordinary humans in this counsel...they wont be interested in wealth or power, just in Thruth and Fairness. but i wont stop you, making fun of things, you wont understand
> you are not better,that way, like the people you accuse of talking shit,
> and this somehow... tragic and funny at the same time.
> Be lucky i didnt really started to throw secrets around.



HOLY CRAP I JUST PISSED OFF THE 4th REICH!!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> HOLY CRAP I JUST PISSED OFF THE 4th REICH!!



LOL. shudder in fear

this conversation really looses maturity now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> LOL. shudder in fear
> 
> this conversation really looses maturity now.



Man is as dumb now as it was 2000 years ago. To think their is some kind of super human Xmen plotting to "take control" of the situation sounds a LOT like what Hitler used to babble on about in the late 30's. Honestly I have no idea how we have survived this long.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i know browning, he designed a very famous lock system for firearms. i have to admit tho, i never interested in his history. i just knew what weapon technology your army features today, and that you still rely on masses of weaponry HK made. American Police uses Swiss and German Handguns. the P226 is nearly produced in front of my door, in Eckernförde, by Sauer und Sohn.
> FN is a belgian company, i dont know what that has to do with that, even if i like the P90 for its intelligent Design.
> i know not much about the seperation War, i just knew you threw masses of Tea in the Sea.
> 
> ...



Actually the sidearm for the US armed forces was the Colt 1911-A1 for nearly 75 years.  It was finally replaced in the 1980's by the Beretta M92 which is Italian.  Most, if not all, the rest of the standard equipment is either Colt, Remington, or some other American companies.  Special Forces Units that use the USP (German) and MP5 (also German H&K), but still use American made Shotguns and Rifles.

The P226 was in the test for the replacement, but was not adopted by the US Armed Forces.

American Police forces have no standard issue and each city, county, and/or office is allowed the choice of using whatever they want.  Most just list standard requirements of capacity, stopping power, and weight limits, so you can't really say what they use.  I have worked in a police department that offices carried everything from USP's, M92's, and Smith & Wesson Model 19's.

So your information about US arms is way off base.  Guns I know.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man is as dumb now as it was 2000 years ago. To think their is some kind of super human Xmen plotting to "take control" of the situation sounds a LOT like what Hitler used to babble on about in the late 30's. Honestly I have no idea how we have survived this long.



youre right. if you dont count the soul as a part of a human body. its an esoteric concept, but not a genetic. it has nothing to do with evolution or genetic modification.
X-Men are like a step higher in evolution, but it really has NOTHING to do with that.
Hitler also wanted to play with the Human Genetic, to achieve a Super Human.
Were far away from that, even if cybernetics and gene modification will play a role someday,when we are long,long dead.

The People im talking about are Indigo Children, to give you something to laugh about
Esoteric stuff is nothing for you Mailman! you cant simply see or touch spiritual energy



TheLaughingMan said:


> Actually the sidearm for the US armed forces was the Colt 1911-A1 for nearly 75 years.  It was finally replaced in the 1980's by the Beretta M92 which is Italian.  Most, if not all, the rest of the standard equipment is either Colt, Remington, or some other American companies.  Special Forces Units that use the USP (German) and MP5 (also German H&K), but still use American made Shotguns and Rifles.
> 
> The P226 was in the test for the replacement, but was not adopted by the US Armed Forces.
> 
> ...



youre right, im no insider as German, but i think you forget the Mk23, all M4 derivates by HK like the HK416,HK21E, the OICW, which sadly never was put to official use, even tho the US military wanted to buy about 10000, and also i thought they use also italian shotguns.
naturally im a little bound to what Hollywood shows me, and several News reports, where Officers carried the p226, or as alternative, Glocks.
im just curios why you need to import so many weapons? there at least 3 civil models of the G3 that were sold only in the US, because there is no market here (and a weapon law so strict, you cant even carry an airgun) In germany, no weapons are imported, the police and army uses only, whats made here. other types of arms, are just there for education purpose.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> youre right, im no insider as German, but i think you forget the Mk23, all M4 derivates by HK like the HK416, the OICW, which sadly never was put to official use, even tho the US military wanted to bough about 10000, and also i thought they use also italian shotguns.
> naturally im a little bound to what Hollywood shows me, and several News reports, where Officers carried the p226, or as alternative, Glocks.
> im just curios why you need to import so many weapons? there at least 3 civil models of the G3 that were sold only in the US, because there is no market here (and a weapon law so strict, you cant even carry an airgun) In germany, no weapons are imported, the police and army uses only, whats made here. other types of arms, are just there for education purpose.



Well, the American Armed Forces get a little laxed about guns as long as they follow Nato standards in some areas.  As such, some branches, units, and even individuals will use a different gun of their our preference.  As long as it uses the standard issue ammo, and doesn't violate Nato rules, they will usually not care.  Special Forces Units use a lot of HK weapons though, so you are right on that note.

Hollywood will use guns that are well known by the public.  If they are the actually guns used by whoever they are depicting doesn't matter.  Everyone on Earth knows what an AK-47, Colt 1911A1, MP5, etc. look like, so it helps to pull you into the movie, because you think you know a lot about the equipment used.

Shotguns used are the Mossberg 500 and Remmington 870, though there is currently a push to switch to an automatic combat shotgun (Benelli something 90 is the choice for now).  The used ones are both American made and the Benelli is Italian again.

American law still stands that we all as citizens have the right to bare arms.  And almost every one exercises that right.  I own 3 rifles, 1 shotgun, and will buy an Kimber 1911A1 sooner or later.

To keep all this on subject, most of the guns on the BFBC2 are actually the real standard issue weapons of American and Russia.  Granted they gave everyone all of them in a particular order to keep balance, but its a game.


----------



## erocker (Feb 22, 2010)

This is ridiculously off topic. Back on topic now please. I won't say it again.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, no prob.

IN BFBC2 I will be using the Colt 1911 as my sidearm in every kit, forever.  I think it is the overall best sidearm for me and the way I play.  I tend to be a precision style shooter and would rather the stopping power than clip capacity.

Curiousity, between the M9 and the P223 in the Beta, does any actually use the P223 consistantly (not just test and toss)?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

sry, that always happens when i enter discussions. they just wont end.

interesting, laughing man... many things you just told me, i never knew. thats truly very lax

i personally find, that Battlefield 2 was the best Battlefield till today, and i also loved 1942.
i also applied for the beta,to find out if they bettered, but: i got no key, so bad luck. i can only watch your discussion then


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a Key for you, post maybe an hour ago.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1774670&postcount=508


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Here is a Key for you, post maybe an hour ago.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1774670&postcount=508



i wont believe it, it wasnt used! thanks for that RX-07 and Laughing Man!
i now game under my TPU name


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm an Indigo child. You have no idea how many times Ive been called that. Even on TPU I've been deemed as "out there" on many occasion. If you're waiting on people like me to save ya then man you are in for a rude awakening!

TheLaughingMan stay away from Kimber. They use a Swartz safety system that causes them to be jamomatics. They also use MIM part which super suck. I used to own a Super Match II. What junk! Get a SIG GSR for a production gun. If you can afford semi custom go Ed Brown or Les Baer. If you can afford full custom see if you can track down Mr. Vickers. 

As for BC2 I also use nothing but the 1911. The rest of the pistols suck IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well guys I think I'm going to take a break here, finally got my TV, and got over 2k kills, I love the game, but weapons are locked, and other issues wont be fixed till release, can't wait to play then. But for now think I'm going to enjoy some dragon age and Burnout, can't wait for release though!

And Easy, I hit your PP


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well guys I think I'm going to take a break here, finally got my TV, and got over 2k kills, I love the game, but weapons are locked, and other issues wont be fixed till release, can't wait to play then. But for now think I'm going to enjoy some dragon age and Burnout, can't wait for release though!
> 
> And Easy, I hit your PP



yeah i've been thinking the same.  I'll still probably play a game here or there - but I don't want to get burnt out when it's not even release yet.  i'll play some other stuff and start missing BC2 ... and then have a  bunch of new modes and guns and maps , hooray


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2010)

Please dont tell me you guys are quitting already! I havent even finished the damn logo! lol


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

no just less beta playing.  I'm looking forward to MONTHS on release for sure.  and looking very much forward to our logo!


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have too much homework.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm an Indigo child. You have no idea how many times Ive been called that. Even on TPU I've been deemed as "out there" on many occasion. If you're waiting on people like me to save ya then man you are in for a rude awakening!
> 
> TheLaughingMan stay away from Kimber. They use a Swartz safety system that causes them to be jamomatics. They also use MIM part which super suck. I used to own a Super Match II. What junk! Get a SIG GSR for a production gun. If you can afford semi custom go Ed Brown or Les Baer. If you can afford full custom see if you can track down Mr. Vickers.
> 
> As for BC2 I also use nothing but the 1911. The rest of the pistols suck IMO.



i dont believe so....you would have reacted very different,if you were.also, youre over 20,and American, which are the main reasons youre probably no indigo. they are very rare above this age,and in your country.
youre not able to read minds,or implant thoughts,eh? They can, if theyre trained.


So, i just gamed, and i must say, i have a divided opinion about this... its supposed to be a teamgame, with bonuses for teamwork. sadly, this doesnt help really. no one made a strategy, talked, wrote, or even cared about me trying to communicate. hell, my whole squad ran around the map, without caring for each other. 
it was pure luck, i was healed like 4-5 times. also, each time i seem to get the team which cant kill a tank, nor protect one of your own. it really is torture to use those things. nearly no splash damage, slow, the turret and the tank turn SO slow, i nearly felt asleep during using it. 
also, it has no machine gun anymore, and youre in need for someone using the turret mounted, which rarely happens, because your teammates prefer running on foot to their target.
i played engineer the most time, he also had not very good splash damage with its RPG.
And i HATE multiplayer unlockables and Achievements. They give People that play this game often an unfair advantage. but i know some people love it, so its probably a case of personal taste. 
otherwise, its pretty immersive, and doesnt need too much resources to be able to max it out on 1920x1080, without AA. also, no hit problems or lag here. to be true, its totally bug free till now for me, and i like that! the destructible enviroment is also very cool, it gives you tactical opportunities, other games lack. vehicles dont get stuck so easily, this is also very cool, because it always is very frustrating for me, if my tank is stuck in some random small debris.

if they integrated prone, as said, you would be able to go behind a cover without exposing your vulnerable head.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Strategy is what this club is for, pug games just arent going to have that.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Please dont tell me you guys are quitting already! I havent even finished the damn logo! lol



Not even close, think I'm going to play a few games before I go to sleep right now. I played the PS3 beta for 58 hours and have over 30 hours in on the PC beta now, thats over 80 hours of gaming that really isn't going to count towards much. I have Dragon Age and some other newer games wasting away, so should play them before I get hooked to the full BC2. I mean I hate crates and I been playing it non-stop, I can't imagine how much CTF I will be playing.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 22, 2010)

guys, i will receiver server info the day the server is setup (so march 2nd.) i will be very busy that day but should atleast get the preliminary settings worked out.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not even close, think I'm going to play a few games before I go to sleep right now. I played the PS3 beta for 58 hours and have over 30 hours in on the PC beta now, thats over 80 hours of gaming that really isn't going to count towards much. I have Dragon Age and some other newer games wasting away, so should play them before I get hooked to the full BC2. I mean I hate crates and I been playing it non-stop, I can't imagine how much CTF I will be playing.



exactly.  i'll still probably play at least a round most days - but I've got Dragon Age,Stalker II & 3, Bioshock 2... heck I haven't finished Fallout 3 and the expansions yet!

I can see BC2 taking a  lot more of my time than I anticipated for the next 6mo-year .... having put 20hrs into the PS3 beta and now nearing 40 hours into the PC , I just want to try to get something else off my list before it's ONLY BC2 for the next year


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just picked this up, I mostly play the engineer as "bpgt64"


----------



## digibucc (Feb 22, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Just picked this up, I mostly play the engineer as "bpgt64"



awesomeness.

look on the first page for a list of current players, updated whenever he gets the chance. also on there is the Teamspeak info, join the server and then you can know when we are on (until we are all in the in game friends list)  my in game is digibucc.


WELCOME! enjoy!!


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> awesomeness. look a few pages back for the Teamspeak info, join the server and then you can know when we are on (until we are all in the in game friends list)  my in game is digibucc.
> 
> look on the first page for a list of current players, updated whenever he gets the chance.
> 
> WELCOME! enjoy!!



tyty, should be on around 9pm est...hoping to get my eyefinity on tonight if my adapter arrives!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Just picked this up, I mostly play the engineer as "bpgt64"



I'll add you to the list tonight.



digibucc said:


> awesomeness. look a few pages back for the Teamspeak info, join the server and then you can know when we are on (until we are all in the in game friends list)  my in game is digibucc.
> 
> look on the first page for a list of current players, updated whenever he gets the chance.
> 
> WELCOME! enjoy!!



Actually the TS info is on the same post as the club list, or should be, on the 2nd post. Hopefully more people start seeing it and using that TS, I'm sure they will after release.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been playing bc2 beta since the begining and it's truly awsome, way better then any other FPS i played. Can't wait to get my hands on the full game, then i'm gonna kick some serious ass 

so anyway.. i like to join the club, i mostly play the assault as MustangGT2142


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome to the club gentlemen hope to see you on the battlefield.   



1Kurgan1 said:


> Actually the TS info is on the same post as the club list, or should be, on the 2nd post. Hopefully more people start seeing it and using that TS, I'm sure they will after release.



Maybe we should get some signatures with the TS IP. I'd like to see more people in TS and I for one am not above shameless advertising.


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

shameless teamspeak server ip addy in sig plug


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2010)

1 week!!!!! now the question is...will steam release the game on time! and if so, will it be at midnight the day of or will we have to wait!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah this is guaranteed to create some Steam rage.  no way they will have it released at the same time as retail stores (not allowed) .... so there will be many angry consumers ... i'm gonna try and be patient and all...but don't expect too much from me


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm pretty stoked for this!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'd like to see the final version be as polished as the console versions appear to be. Despite the possible future of shady hit detection I am still very much addicted to this game. 

For the Steam users.. I doubt we'll be downloading before 3:00PM EST but we can always hope. I would like to see a preload for us as well but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm pretty stoked for this!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'd like to see the final version be as polished as the console versions appear to be. Despite the possible future of shady hit detection I am still very much addicted to this game.
> 
> For the Steam users.. I doubt we'll be downloading before 3:00PM EST but we can always hope. I would like to see a preload for us as well but I don't think that will happen.



All I can do is hope that there is a pre load. If not a pre load, at least do what they did for Bioshock 2 and allow us to download it at 12 am. My connection is super slow…and I am sure the full release will be about 8+ gigs. If it’s not released till the (mid)day of, I will have to wait till the next day to play. I know I will be playing this pretty hardcore for the first 3 months so I am going to lack the patience to wait till a day after to start playing!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> All I can do is hope that there is a pre load. If not a pre load, at least do what they did for Bioshock 2 and allow us to download it at 12 am. My connection is super slow…and I am sure the full release will be about 8+ gigs. If it’s not released till the (mid)day of, I will have to wait till the next day to play. I know I will be playing this pretty hardcore for the first 3 months so I am going to lack the patience to wait till a day after to start playing!



I think it's going to be bigger than 8gb. *fingers crossed for pre-load or 12am release. 

Minimum Frostbite PC Specifications for BFBC2 & BF1943.

    * Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
    * Main memory: 2GB
    * Graphics card: GeForce 7800 GT / ATI X1900
    * Graphics memory: 256MB
    * OS: Windows XP
    * Free HDD space:
* o 15GB for Digital Version, 10GB for Disc Version (BFBC2) *


----------



## digibucc (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah I doubt there will be a pre load.  I'm going to try and do what I normally do on Steam releases..

I borrow the disk from a friend 

then start the steam install, and pause it.  install from disk to the directory steam created when the download started.

then right click the game in your steam list, go to properties, then local files.  then click "verify integrity of game cache"... steam will recognize 99% of the files are there, replace the exe with your Steam exe, and you're good to play.  I do it all the time.


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

i didn't even notice the 15 gig requirement...bleh! well i will cross my fingers for a 12 am release. that way i would be able to play when i get home from work the day of.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah I doubt there will be a pre load.  I'm going to try and do what I normally do on Steam releases..
> 
> I borrow the disk from a friend
> 
> ...



If I can find someone with the disk I'll try that but I dont think anyone I know is buying the hard copy. :shadedshu

I the game isn't released @ 12am I'll just open my remote ports and DL if from work when available. I sure hope VoIP actually works in the retail version.


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> If I can find someone with the disk I'll try that but I dont think anyone I know is buying the hard copy. :shadedshu
> 
> I the game isn't released @ 12am I'll just open my remote ports and DL if from work when available. I sure hope VoIP actually works in the retail version.



all my local friends are worthless console gamers, they won't be playing this game on the PC. i have to play online games with people i've met in games over the past 10 years.


----------



## bpgt64 (Feb 23, 2010)

wow lemode, we need to form a clubhouse, because my friends are EXACTLY like that....We used to play starcraft alot, but they have since gone to consoles...hoping for Sc2 to suck them back in..


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> wow lemode, we need to form a clubhouse, because my friends are EXACTLY like that....We used to play starcraft alot, but they have since gone to consoles...hoping for Sc2 to suck them back in..



*Poop Noggin Friends Club* in full effect!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

Some interesting stuff I found. 

Damage boost for Retail?

Admin Commands


----------



## lemode (Feb 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Some interesting stuff I found.
> 
> Damage boost for Retail?
> 
> Admin Commands



I guess for the sake of balance, a damage boost on (nearly) every weapon seems appropriate.

I have become adapt at running and gunning close range with the sniper rifle no scope shooting. Now that I can get 1 shot kills close range nearly consistently now, it’s almost as bad as C4ing/tank plowing M-Com stations but still not AS bad.

This will cause me to play assault/engineer/and medic more often now if dmg is bumped up a little bit more. I can’t tell you how frustrating it is empting a clip into someone directly in front of you only to be killed by them. I don’t need to tell most of you though, I’m sure you’ve experienced it too. I guess the piss poor hitbox is to blame.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2010)

The messed up boxes don't help but the game just appears to have a mind of it's own when calculating standard deviation. I hate to say it but at times the game almost NEEDS the auto aim from the consoles to give the experience of quality hit detection. From the ground up the game was designed to use calculations and averages for accuracy apposed to actually allowing bullets to reach their target as fired. With that said.. I don't mind the idea of a buff on certain weapons. Just not the Saiga for the love of all that is holy. 

Either way the game plays well enough and we'll all get used to the hit detection knowing that it's not MW2 and blowing up walls is and always be pure win.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Feb 23, 2010)

localProfile.setGamespyNick [GameSpyNick] – Sets the GameSpy login name for your account

dont tell me we have to use GameSpy for this game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2010)

hey server members! on monday night march 1st around 9:00pm eastern time we should meet on teamspeak to discuss our overall plan for the server. (to become a member please donate!) 

topics will range from game type rotation (CTF,RUSH,DEATHMATCH,ETC) to general admin policy of the server (SUSPECTED CHEATERS/EXPLOITERS,FRIENDLY FIRE KILLS,ETC).

this will be a great time to get your ideas out for how you see the server being the most useful to us.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey server members! on monday night *february 1st* around 9:00pm eastern time we should meet on teamspeak to discuss our overall plan for the server. (to become a member please donate!)
> 
> topics will range from game type rotation (CTF,RUSH,DEATHMATCH,ETC) to general admin policy of the server (SUSPECTED CHEATERS/EXPLOITERS,FRIENDLY FIRE KILLS,ETC).
> 
> this will be a great time to get your ideas out for how you see the server being the most useful to us.



OMG! I missed them meeting!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> OMG! I missed them meeting!



got my months mixed up fixed


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 24, 2010)

Sounds good Easy.. I'll be there.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> localProfile.setGamespyNick [GameSpyNick] – Sets the GameSpy login name for your account
> 
> dont tell me we have to use GameSpy for this game



no you don't


----------



## lemode (Feb 24, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sounds good Easy.. I'll be there.



+1


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

List updated, welcome to the club bpgt! Betas up for 1 more day, RELEASE SOON!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 24, 2010)

GOOD! im glad the betas closing!.....IM GLAD!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2010)

You has a sad?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh its not a sad its a mad...a very big mad! F U EA!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 24, 2010)

I may have to play this once more before it closes. I will be looking forward to the release though. I could definitely use more maps and game modes.

On a side note, did players of previous BF games make sure to enlist in the veterans program? I think its the only way to use the M1 Garand rifle.

The veterans site: http://veteran.battlefield.com/

I am a rank 6, but the site shows it as a 5 because battlefield 1943 never showed up properly. This issue is recognized by dice and should be fixed in the future. In the meantime, battlefield heroes is a game that can be downloaded and played for free, so those wishing to get the garand may download and play a few games of heroes just to register for the program.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 24, 2010)

i went ahead and created a separate clubhouse for TPU clan server members. I will keep a running tally on who is a member and perhaps deal with possible recruits there. 

also, has anyone else been playing in the past 12 hours been disconnected often? i think they are starting to take the servers down


----------



## lemode (Feb 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i went ahead and created a separate clubhouse for TPU clan server members. I will keep a running tally on who is a member and perhaps deal with possible recruits there.
> 
> also, has anyone else been playing in the past 12 hours been disconnected often? i think they are starting to take the servers down



yeah 3 or 4 times today.

just logged back into steam and i have an update for badco 2 beta. no idea what it entails yet.

*EDIT* NM new client update.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2010)

FYI here is a new PC trailer

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/62493


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> FYI here is a new PC trailer
> 
> http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/62493



I'm liking that jungle map, although I anticipate it may turn into a snipefest if not done properly.


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I'm liking that jungle map, although I anticipate it may turn into a snipefest if not done properly.



It’s all speculatory right now (or at least till Tuesday).

Laguna Presa will only have light vehicles. Cars, ATVs, and I’m assuming jet skis because there is water. On that map I think assault, engineers, and medics will be of better use. The map seems (sounds) pretty lvl fielded and even.

Laguna Alta on the other hand has high ground (or so the description says). That map might be a larger sniper haven specifically.

We will just learn as we play everything what kits and classes work best per map. I am just looking forward to a healthy rotation of map/game types as opposed to playing 1 over and over again.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 25, 2010)

For the Snipers and n00bs, there is a Jungle map will near no vehicles.  It is expected for Squad play so it is expected to be a Sniperfest.

Good news.  EA posted pre-download and install will work before the game is released.  Pre-downloading is expected to begin on the Beta's original end date of Feb. 28th.  Also the game's released date was changed from March 3 to March 2nd.

If you guys already knew this, then I am just late but still happy .  I am very picky about my games and this is my war game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For the Snipers and n00bs, there is a Jungle map will near no vehicles.  It is expected for Squad play so it is expected to be a Sniperfest.
> 
> Good news.  EA posted pre-download and install will work before the game is released.  Pre-downloading is expected to begin on the Beta's original end date of Feb. 28th.  Also the game's released date was changed from March 3 to March 2nd.
> 
> If you guys already knew this, then I am just late but still happy .  I am very picky about my games and this is my war game.



pre-downloading for steam users too? and yea march 2 has been known for awhile now. still march 3 in europe though.


----------



## gumpty (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sure I heard that it was March 4 in Europe.

But regardless of that, my missus is going on a business trip for the three days prior to March 4. Gutted, why couldn't she leave on March 4 and give me a few days of peaceful gaming.


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> pre-downloading for steam users too? and yea march 2 has been known for awhile now. still march 3 in europe though.



in the other thread in the games section i stated...

D2D has Pre Load slated for the 28th
EA Store says the same thing


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 25, 2010)

lemode said:


> in the other thread in the games section i stated...
> 
> D2D has Pre Load slated for the 28th
> EA Store says the same thing



ok cool. i unsubscribed from that other BC2 thread. too many to follow!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 25, 2010)

Day one FREE DLC Maps.

As part of EA's promotional (dont buy used games) move there will be a FREE day one map pack BC2. Looks pretty damn epic. Check out the trailer.. the night map looks pretty epic to me but the Autumn season map looks nice with the leaves and such. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch#playnext=1&playnext_from=TL&videos=aHljVvSOM-Q&v=y-XD8lJUv8g


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Day one FREE DLC Maps.
> 
> As part of EA's promotional (dont buy used games) move there will be a FREE day one map pack BC2. Looks pretty damn epic. Check out the trailer.. the night map looks pretty epic to me but the Autumn season map looks nice with the leaves and such.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#playnext=1&playnext_from=TL&videos=aHljVvSOM-Q&v=y-XD8lJUv8g



So all preorderers on steam will get this? How?


----------



## digibucc (Feb 25, 2010)

if it's day one it may just be merged on install. if not it will either be updated into the original or added as a separate menu. if neither of those, and steam does nothing - then it's available outside of Steam and it's up to EA/DICE to give it to us.

some companies choose Steam to distribute add-ons and some do it themselves, but Steam never PREVENTS you from being able to get it.


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2010)

Ohhhh Nelson Bay won't have any moving vehicles other than turrets and tow stations and UAV and its a night time map...even though it's Rush, it may be the only Rush map I REALLY enjoy!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 25, 2010)

march 2nd can't get here soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 25, 2010)

omg i'm overjoyed


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2010)

lemode said:


> Ohhhh Nelson Bay won't have any moving vehicles other than turrets and tow stations and UAV and its a night time map...even though it's Rush, it may be the only Rush map I REALLY enjoy!



No moving vehicles = fail for BF series.


----------



## lemode (Feb 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No moving vehicles = fail for BF series.



then you're not going to like squad rush. its infantry only and 4 on 4 with no vehicles.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2010)

lemode said:


> then you're not going to like squad rush. its infantry only and 4 on 4 with no vehicles.



Squad rush has vehicles. One at the center of the map


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 25, 2010)

New NEW Trailer

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/62517


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Squad rush has vehicles. One at the center of the map



No squad rush has no vehicles.  Squad Death Match.  That is 4 vs. 4. vs. 4 vs. 4 with 1 vehicle.

And not having vehicles is not really a fail for BF series.  "No vehicles" is the number 1 most requested server option and has been added to both BF2 and BF2142 after release.  They are just doing it from the beginning which is a good move IMO.  It will give the MW tards....I mean players a way to adjust to BF gradually.

I can't see the new trailers from work, but if you guys ever go to escapistmagazine.com, the current ad before any videos on their site is a 30 second BFBC2 add.  It is a buggie driving through a town dodging tank fight, helo fight, ground troops, etc.  It was pretty awesome though it gets old since I tend to watch 8 to 10 videos a visit.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

I actually prefer no vehicles. Mostly because vehicle control blows with a keyboard, and I don't have a joystick, only a 360 controller, so switching is a pain. I always end up dropping the damn thing. lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

You should not really need a controller or joystick to drive the ground vehicles.  They are fairly simple to use.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You should not really need a controller or joystick to drive the ground vehicles.  They are fairly simple to use.



Just using and using very well are 2 entirely different things.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Just using and using very well are 2 entirely different things.



Very true, very true.  I have no issues with controlling land vehicles with a keyboard, though I have had trouble roadkilling people with the Quadbike (4-wheeler for us country folk).

I got one.  What was your favorite kill for the beta?

Mine was destroying the Russian van with a hand grenade with 3 BeerMe clan members in it.  That was both satisfying and awesome.  The approach, the tumble, the mid-air explosion, all awesome.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Very true, very true.  I have no issues with controlling land vehicles with a keyboard, though I have had trouble roadkilling people with the Quadbike (4-wheeler for us country folk).
> 
> I got one.  What was your favorite kill for the beta?
> 
> Mine was destroying the Russian van with a hand grenade with 3 BeerMe clan members in it.  That was both satisfying and awesome.  The approach, the tumble, the mid-air explosion, all awesome.



I actually don't have the Beta as of yet. I haven't been able to order the game yet. Money going to a hardware upgrade right now.


----------



## lemode (Feb 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> What was your favorite kill for the beta?



has to be 2 birds 1 stone...

that last kill i got on you where you JUST spawned and i shanked you. not only that, that kill specifically gave me my 100 melee kill badge!


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

ok, let me in [TPU] Glazierman


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Club list updated, 1st post updated, theres a celebrity tournament video up there, only a few days away, can't wait.


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

I get my limited edition Wednesday but my new computer wont be up and running till I get my replacement operating system and then I have to set the cards and the raid system up.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2010)

SOOOOO Anyone else dying to play this game again? 

With all the game modes and maps I have no clue where to even start. Single player, Conquest, Squad rush, or Squad Deathmatch? A mad rush to get ranks and unlocks as fast as possible while trying to figure out what rotation we should run on our server.. this is going to be intense!!

I hope the voice com in game is working well but I would really like to see a mandatory mic setup process when the game first launches so people who want to communicate can get prepared and those who have mics they dont even use can properly mute them so we don't hear their wife and kids in the background. I hope we also get the option to mute players in our squad who have bad mic feedback or crackling/distorted playback. 

I didn't even get to play on the last day of the beta due to a rediculous data error on my PC. My 1.5tb (POS Seagate) decided to crap out it's MFT and MFTMIRR and all my stored data became inacessible (6 years of data) so I've been running a sector by sector recovery scan on the drive for the last 40h and it's only 70% completed. I didn't have a backup... because I'm retarded, but I pickedup a 1Tb external drive to perform incrimental backups now. FML


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2010)

yea i am very excited to play! but also i am anxious because, as you said, where do we start! i have a mid-term on the 2nd  so i have to do most of my work over the weekend. it isnt a big deal, but something else to have on my mind! you guys CAN expect me on our server almost all day wednesday. remember, on monday mods should meet on teamspeak around 9pm eastern to discuss a plan of action.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> SNIP*, on monday mods should meet on teamspeak around 9pm eastern to discuss a plan of action.



Has the provider contacted you about the mod tools yet? I think it's a good idea to have our clubhouse info scrolling in the game (or in the banner maybe) so people can inform us of /teamkillers/exploiters/glitchers and other dooshes relatively quickly if no mods are online at the time. Haiving one of the best monitored servers will help keep us populated IMO. I'll definately be on TS  Monday night


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Has the provider contacted you about the mod tools yet? I think it's a good idea to have our clubhouse info scrolling in the game (or in the banner maybe) so people can inform us of /teamkiller/exploiters/glitchers and other dooshes relatively quickly of no mods are online at the time. Haiving one of the best monitored servers will help keep us populated IMO. I'll definately be TS on Monday night



no, they wont be able to give me any of that information until they install the servers on tuesday. although, i havnt asked directly about the mod tools. im gonna email them now.


----------



## Glazierman (Feb 26, 2010)

*good news*

Thanks for the info. I just got confirmation that the oc shows up Monday at 5:00 pm so maybe just maybe if nothing else goes wrong I'll fire this bad boy up and get the bugs out by Tuesday and then install game Wednesday


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2010)

hrm, all i know is that the site says it fully supports the BCBF2CC tool and i can manage server stuff as well using a web panel.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 26, 2010)

what do i get out of the tpu server if i donate 50 bucks a month to it, lol im serious


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2010)

Maid services.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> what do i get out of the tpu server if i donate 50 bucks a month to it, lol im serious



$50 a month? lol no reason for that. i would suggest donating $10 right now which gets you 2months of reserve slot action. if in a couple of months we really get some interest then we can start talking a second server!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if in a couple of months we really get some interest then we can start talking a second server!



you know i hadn't even thought of that, but it could be pretty cool. different rotations/modes for the choosing, sounds good  something to look forward to at least...

I imagine the interest will be there.  I see it being a skilled but not too harsh server.  evenly moderated so it's fun for members and pubs, and pushing teamwork obviously.  as long as we do a halfway decent job of keeping cheats/spammers out we should stay packed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 26, 2010)

digibucc said:


> you know i hadn't even thought of that, but it could be pretty cool. different rotations/modes for the choosing, sounds good  something to look forward to at least...
> 
> I imagine the interest will be there.  I see it being a skilled but not too harsh server.  evenly moderated so it's fun for members and pubs, and pushing teamwork obviously.  as long as we do a halfway decent job of keeping cheats/spammers out we should stay packed.



i bet i could talk the guys over at MIS to hook me up with a second server for even less and then purchase for 6 months. obviously this would be risky for me to front all that cash and i would constantly be begging people to donate LOL!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 26, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i bet i could talk the guys over at MIS to hook me up with a second server for even less and then purchase for 6 months. obviously this would be risky for me to front all that cash and i would constantly be begging people to donate LOL!



Well I am square with you Easy for a while. lol


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 27, 2010)

I read some posts from gamespot and steam that repored Targets and Gamespots are selling it early. Some people already got a copy.

http://img11.yfrog.com/i/dscn0064j.jpg/


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i heard that.  supposed to borrow a disc to play single player ... see how that goes


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

that is true, im installing now


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2010)

why are they allowed to sell early? can they play multiplayer too???


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

no multiplayer... they weren't supposed to sell early.  cd keys work but not online yet...


----------



## Bow (Feb 27, 2010)

I pre-ordered from D2D I get it Sunday.


----------



## fenurch (Feb 27, 2010)

BC2 has been released, not too sure whether it's officially out yet, but if you really want to you can find it. Those un-sure about what I mean, can PM me.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no multiplayer... they weren't supposed to sell early.  cd keys work but not online yet...



Most likely, the EA Master servers for BFBC2 PC are offline until March 2nd.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

no multiplayer does not work as you cant EA servers are not up to login.

BUT!!!!! OMG this game looks fantastic in single player, better then i could have imagined.

Any one for some screenys ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> no multiplayer does not work as you cant EA servers are not up to login.
> 
> BUT!!!!! OMG this game looks fantastic in single player, better then i could have imagined.
> 
> Any one for some screenys ?





Yes! HOWEVER nothing that will affect the plot please.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

well there is a story to the single player and a plot, not just bag em en tag em kinda play. 

Fraps best thing for screen shots?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2010)

who takes the donation, thats if ea lifts the ban they have on me, inside joke i only think a couple of you guys will get it. but anyhow who gets the moolag


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

ok guys here are a few from the opening video, i havent got an further into the game as i didnt want to keep you waiting.
Im not great at taking screenshot but i hope you appreciate them.

Here they are.























Thats it for now, i will actually go play for a bit and grab some in game screenshots.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2010)

No, no, you have ruined it.  I can see the whole plot now from these screenshots.  The Neutron bomb, the plot to use our on Nuclear arsenal against us, the French whore that stole the intel from the Germans in 1967.  I can see it all.  NO!

Seriously, nice.  But the AA/AF on that last pic for the gun in the upper right corner looks terrible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2010)

Um I wonder why they have Thomsons. It looks like WW2


----------



## lemode (Feb 27, 2010)

eh while getting it early would be okay...i have no desire to play the single player portion of the game. no mplayer...no DICE...lawl!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Um I wonder why they have Thomsons. It looks like WW2



Maybe a little setup of some stuff that happened during the cold war?  Or maybe they used the Thompson instead of normal M16A2 so this tactical intrusion could not be easily blamed on the US (I would have picked the AK74u or AK101 if that was the case).  The Thompson is probably that French whore's fault.



lemode said:


> eh while getting it early would be okay...i have no desire to play the single player portion of the game. no mplayer...no DICE...lawl!



If we pre-load BFBC2 on Steam before release and you need something to do, why not?  Granted I am going just watch DearS and Rocket Girls, but that is me.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah it's setup.  the first 20 minutes or so are in the 40s


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

well i dont want to ruin anything for anyone, so im not going to explain why that shot is WW2. You can be surprised and enjoy the game. 

The storyline is great so far and really does pull you in, the gamplay feels really fluid and very different to COD. I found cod to be very linear and you could only go one route, but with bfbc2 in the second mission i assaulted a position on a quad i found and attacked them from the side. It really does feel great to play and i love the free movement around the map in missions...blow a hole in a building and jump inside to get a vantage point etc. Feels great to play and looks great a COD beater for sure for me.

Im running this on a 5770, so anymore AA would kill my machine. Im awaiting a 5870 in the next few days so im going to wait to play the full game. 

Here is a few more for ya.














































Can anyone spot the birdy?





Im gona hold off playing this till the 5870 arrives, but this is a great game on single player so far. I have also played the beta and i was happy with that....with only one map cant wait for the full multiplayer.


----------



## lemode (Feb 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If we pre-load BFBC2 on Steam before release and you need something to do, why not?  Granted I am going just watch DearS and Rocket Girls, but that is me.



I have not had any plans to play sp ever sice pre ordering and playin mplayer.

I'm playing battlefield heroes in the mean time.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

Anybody played this with 2x 5850's yet? I just ordered 2 so i hope CF scaling is really good in this game.. hehehe after playing the beta last week.. I tried playing MW2 when the beta shut off and I didn't miss the cheaters.. lol or the P2P play... lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2010)

those shots look great. i am guessing you are playing in dx11 at those decent framerates then?


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

im not sure tbh rhino, i am on a 5770 @ stock (no desire to overclock as its being replaced) I have set everything to high 1680x1050 with 4x AA and 4x AF. There was no option for dx level so im not sure. 
My frame rate is low due to the card i guess.

The screen shots dont do the game justice nor does the card. They are not the best screen shots due to the limitation of the 5770.

Cant wait to get my 5870 then i can throw some maxed out screen shots at ya.

The game does look great tho rhino and im really impressed how they have created ...so far what seems like a well crafted story line, that is hard to find in some of the latest titles.
The last game that really drew me in was crysis, once i got into the storyline i was hooked.  

I play multi player, hell its what i pre-ordered the game for...BUT if there is a great story line and great game play to offer on the single player i would be daft to pass it up, great title and great story lines are hard to come by these days.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 27, 2010)

good to know. i am currently burning and installing the game and will play it up until game release. i will let people know how it plays using gtx280s in SLI.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

excellent, i planning to do the same, play the single player till the release.

Enjoy!!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

me too


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> im not sure tbh rhino, i am on a 5770 @ stock (no desire to overclock as its being replaced) I have set everything to high 1680x1050 with 4x AA and 4x AF. There was no option for dx level so im not sure.
> My frame rate is low due to the card i guess.
> 
> The screen shots dont do the game justice nor does the card. They are not the best screen shots due to the limitation of the 5770.
> ...



I think your frame rate is just fine.  40 to 60 FPS is good at the settings you have.  And the screenshots look great now.  Maybe it was just that one shot because these look amazing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> good to know. i am currently burning and installing the game and will play it up until game release. i will let people know how it plays using gtx280s in SLI.



Hey ER how did you get it so soon?...If you don't mind me asking? I can't wait..lol But i guess i'll have too.. I don't plan to play SP until I get my 5850's. But MP i'll be playing for sure.

EDIT: I guess I could ask the same question to reefer86.. lol.. I just feel like shit today.. my sinuses are killing me..lol


----------



## digibucc (Feb 27, 2010)

target let them on sale early


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wtf I Said No Plot Points!


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 27, 2010)

digibucc said:


> target let them on sale early



Noted..lol I won't pry...lol

EDIT: I thought you were joking!..lol I got mine on steam.... I'm just glad we don't have to wait a week after release to play it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2010)

Put up some damn spoiler tags Reefer. You really pissed me off.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 27, 2010)

just found a TV advert for the game out already

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qE1GdWMdQU&feature=player_embedded

you said you wanted screenshots, none of them tell the story or anything mailman..... i wouldnt do that seriously.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, some sexy screens, I just picked up a copy at Target, will sell it to a friend after release for a few bucks off, I must play it now, even if it means taking ab it of a loss, the screens look amazing, looklike the new high res textures help a lot.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

I would love to join the club. You may have seen me on the beta =DF= Death_Incarnate. 
I have been a member of the Dark Forces Clan, DF mostly is for older Battlefield Games and MAG.
I havent seen any DF guys on BC2 so. I also have friends on TPU clan so....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome.  You have to change your tag to [TPU] and not be a tard.  That last part is important.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

Funny James. Funny. Im not a sniper, Im Support/Medic.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Feb 28, 2010)

Very nice screenshots can't wait to play it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Funny James. Funny. Im not a sniper, Im Support/Medic.



Not sure if you are trying to say all Snipers are tards, but I digress.  Don't post my real name on public forums.  Thank you.

More Screenshots of Gun fights please.  And stick to shooting Russians as we already know that will happen.  Thank you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2010)

this game is great! the graphics run smoothly in dx10 mode on my 280gtx in sli maxxed out. a few glitches here and there but im sure a patch in a week or so will fix these graphics problems. 

you cant just run and gun which i love. you can assault straight on though or you can flank and destroy buildings. its like crysis but not for noobs. 

i cant wait to play some of these maps multiplayer. this game is going to have a big following and will most certainly be around for a long time.


----------



## Dyno (Feb 28, 2010)

Anybody getting artifacts in this game? I'm running the latest ATI 10.2 drivers and getting square black artifacts at the beginning of the video and crazy lines while on foot after jumping off the boat. Wolfenstein, Bioshock 2 worked fine, my card broke?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

no, Im running a ATI Radeon 4850 XFX with no problems


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2010)

will you please stop posting this stuff in this thread?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree with Killer_Rubber_Ducky. This is a tech forum. Not Dr. Phil. Unless his mom was Rosie from the Jetsons then it has no place here.
> 
> http://www.babble.com/CS/blogs/strollerderby/2008/08/08-15/rosie-robot-jetsons.JPEG


youre the master of abysall dark humor...and youre glad with that. absolutely amazing.
just my 2 cents...




lemode said:


> this is a thread regarding and dedicated to Bad Co 2. nothing other than Bad Co related topics and information should be posted. end of story.



youre right,normally that shouldnt be done, and tho, i find it very unpersonal,to simply ignore it,at the same time. alright, just go on. im quiet now

rubber ducky, you sound like you havent ever encountered real problems. better go on with topic also, gaming sounds like a good plan for you ;-)

so:
i have played the Beta, and i must say... it feels good! but its no battlefield anymore really... sometimes, sometimes i get a slight glimpse of the old battlefield feeling. but most of it is gone, its something new...i dont really know if i should buy it... its a little too fast,too CSS like, in my personal opinion


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2010)

New BC2 TV commercial

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeJ1G-JFp6A&feature


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New BC2 TV commercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeJ1G-JFp6A&feature
> 
> ...



it just felt like complete disorientation, and maximized confusedness.... i never encountered him in this state, so i was aware of sth unusual... maybe i can ask him in the boinc thread, what was up with him there


----------



## Gzero (Feb 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New BC2 TV commercial
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeJ1G-JFp6A&feature



Already posted, go up a few posts.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I believe we can start pre-load the game this morning @ 10AM PST?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 28, 2010)

man, i dont get to play till the 4th this is a total bummer. aaah man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> man, i dont get to play till the 4th this is a total bummer. aaah man



Well Ill play double in your honor.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 28, 2010)

So overall everyone pretty much agrees that this game is win?
I'm considering running down and grabbing a pre-order


----------



## Bow (Feb 28, 2010)

I have to wait until 10:00am pst today for my preload.......


----------



## js01 (Feb 28, 2010)

The game runs much faster in DX9 which is strange because in the beta DX10 was faster then DX9.
DX10





DX9





That's with everything turned on exept HBAO.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

HBAO doesn't cause any problems for me anymore,how does yours work with it on now?


----------



## js01 (Feb 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> HBAO doesn't cause any problems for me anymore,how does yours work with it on now?



It drops my fps pretty hard so I just leave it off cause I really can't see that big of a visual difference.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

true, i don't see much of a visual difference.  but the fps drop went away with the release for me. it was horrible in the beta, but it's gone now.

what is still there for me, is the flickering on water. no longer on guns, and not as constant, but still flickering every once in awhile.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 28, 2010)

So what time is the release on Tuesday?  Man I am on call that day...stupid medicine...hope they let me out early.  BTW how do you switch between DX9 and DX10?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> So what time is the release on Tuesday?  Man I am on call that day...stupid medicine...hope they let me out early.  BTW how do you switch between DX9 and DX10?



I see your from Miami!


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 28, 2010)

From So Cal but going to school in Miami.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> From So Cal but going to school in Miami.



UM?



js01 said:


> The game runs much faster in DX9 which is strange because in the beta DX10 was faster then DX9.
> DX10
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100228/BFBC2Game 2010-02-28 10-31-22-13.jpg
> DX9
> ...



The DX 10 has better shadows.


----------



## Gzero (Feb 28, 2010)

Guys this game is AWESOME (Single player).

ps it is not bug free, however haven't found anything totally game breaking.

2 ps HBAO is off for me because it eats frames for breakfast (probably lack of vram at 1080p and everything on High and AF x8 AA x1).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

I cant wait for this game to release. After my stint in the army, I tried so hard to find games that might let me relive some of those days. The only thing I try to stay away from are ones where My team mates Die in gruesome ways before my eyes. I witnessed my own battlebuddy when I was in get his head blown off 3 feet from me. I dont want to relive that.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> UM?



Yup.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Feb 28, 2010)

js01 said:


> The game runs much faster in DX9 which is strange because in the beta DX10 was faster then DX9.
> DX10
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100228/BFBC2Game 2010-02-28 10-31-22-13.jpg
> DX9
> ...



except the shadows, i really don't see a big difference, so i think its better to go with dx9, because it's not worth a 10+ fps drop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> except the shadows, i really don't see a big difference, so i think its better to go with dx9, because it's not worth a 10+ fps drop.



Well who cares about DX 10 anyway. Most of us will be running in DX 11.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well who cares about DX 10 anyway. Most of us will be running in DX 11.



screw you


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 28, 2010)

js01 said:


> The game runs much faster in DX9 which is strange because in the beta DX10 was faster then DX9.
> That's with everything turned on exept HBAO.



DX9 doesn't support AA, that's a reason enough to go DX10 if the rig can handle it.

 for all you having the game already, mine hasn't even left this way yet  Oh well enjoy


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2010)

I’m not going to hold my breath, but I certainly hope I get to DL Bad Co 2 on Steam today or tomorrow BEFORE 12 AM TUESDAY MORNING! I won’t be in game till the evening if I can’t DL it till Tuesday and I’ve already exhausted my patience as far as waiting is concerned! 

I just want me some hawt multiplayer action already!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah Steam says 2 days and 4 hours right now.  Probably a good thing.  

Are there any perks to playing the single player, like getting a new weapon in multi player or not?


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Are there any perks to playing the single player, like getting a new weapon in multi player or not?



Usually they are two separate entities as pre ordering is what gives you multiplayer stuff.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Feb 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well who cares about DX 10 anyway. Most of us will be running in DX 11.



yeah, i was never interested about dx10 anyway, but i am about dx11 so i'll buy a 5770 (for 129 eur in pixmania, its 20-30 eur cheaper compared to the other stores)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gosh I already buy my copy on Steam, and I see it on the shelves of Wal-Mart the other day...  






So tempting.  But alas, I will wait.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah i know  you can do your own pre-load that way!

install the game into the directory steam would create, then when you are able to start the steam download you can just have it check the directory, it will see all the files there and jump to 99%, done in minutes.


----------



## Reefer86 (Feb 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> true, i don't see much of a visual difference.  but the fps drop went away with the release for me. it was horrible in the beta, but it's gone now.
> 
> what is still there for me, is the flickering on water. no longer on guns, and not as constant, but still flickering every once in awhile.



The flickering on the water is not a bug its a crossfire driver issue with the game. We are still waiting for ATI to catch up and bring out a driver or crossfire profile.


@ PVT is that newsgroups?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

Has anyone played the singleplayer campaign yet?


----------



## raptori (Feb 28, 2010)

does anybody suffer from stuttering???   its like going back 1 step then move on :all setting on high 1920x1080 AA 1x.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 References in Bad Company 2

Found this on Steam forum

*Contain minor spoiler*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-fiOd-Lj0I


----------



## Boneface (Feb 28, 2010)

raptori said:


> does anybody suffer from stuttering???   its like going back 1 step then move on :all setting on high 1920x1080 AA 1x.



I get stuttering like the beta used to have till they patched it.

The single player was fun. Much better then single player in the old BF lol. Nice to have a campaign to play.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 28, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> The flickering on the water is not a bug its a crossfire driver issue with the game. We are still waiting for ATI to catch up and bring out a driver or crossfire profile.
> 
> 
> @ PVT is that newsgroups?


That's not correct.  Read the link below
It will be fixed in retail

Dev announced a day 1 patch this Tuesday.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 28, 2010)

What about Joystick Compatibility? I have a Saitek Cyborg X and I cant use it to fly choppers. WTF?!! waste of money. I could use it to fly choppers in Battlefield 2 no prob but BC2? no DICE. I plug in the joystick and suddenly, my mouse doesnt work until I unplug the joystick.


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2010)

My time waster till I can play Bad Co 2...Battlefield Heroes!







I've done a lot better than I thought


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

i know it sucks, but buying pinnacle game profiler .. or i think there is a free alternative, joy2key maybe?

it programs your joypad/stick to keyboard/mouse ... letting you use it


----------



## lemode (Feb 28, 2010)

i am just going to stick to hard copies or get my stuff from d2d from now on...

this was posted in the steam forums.

No pre load for Steam


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2010)

I am sure issues with Joysticks will be resolved in the retail version.  He is talking about the Beta I am sure, and they admitted a lot was cut out to keep the Beta as small as possible.  I figure, joysticks and controllers were simply left out of the Beta.

I am not going to gripe about anything not working until I get the final product....then I will bitch about all the broke stuff.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 28, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah i know  you can do your own pre-load that way!
> 
> install the game into the directory steam would create, then when you are able to start the steam download you can just have it check the directory, it will see all the files there and jump to 99%, done in minutes.



Incorrect, Steam uses different methods to pre-load than a classic install of the game.  



Reefer86 said:


> @ PVT is that newsgroups?



Yes.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 28, 2010)

the following may be be considered spoilers so...

SPOILER ALERT!!!!!

i am getting a decent amount of video stuttering now. it could most likely be a driver issue since i am running sli. maybe something to do with nvidia always saying my refresh rate is 59hz when the monitor runs at 60hz. a decent amount of tearing as well if i turn vsync off. the maps in the desert are pissing me off because of how bright it is. turning hbao off does not make any difference. it is very hard to see more than 15 feet in front on me yet the enemies can snipe me with no problem. this happens in maps with a lot of dust and maps with snow as well. the lighting needs a lot of work because sometimes i cant see things close up because it is too dark even though the light it shining right into the area i need to go. i am getting a decent amount of audio glitches as well. in some houses i get no echo while in others the echo is very loud. the controls also seem a bit wonky at times. i somehow got stuck on a brick that was only sticking a half a foot out of the ground. and in one mission i jumped the ATV over a crate and missed my target yet didnt die and was stuck inside the crate. it was some strange glitch. also, i was on an atv and some dude shot me with a rocket launcher and hit me from very far away, the atv exploded but i still lived and my guy kept walking in the same direction i had been driving. lets hope these issues get patched as soon as the game comes out.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 28, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Incorrect, Steam uses different methods to pre-load than a classic install of the game.



right - what i mean is, you are doing your "own" pre-load.
valve pre-loads are encrypted, 3rd party ones are normally missing a file.

regardless, if you just wait until it's released and do what i said, you have preloaded it- on your own. that's what i meant. i've done it many times with new releases, i know for a fact it works.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently DLC 1 will include Arica Harbour: Conquest Mode and Laguna PresaL: Rush Mode. DLC 1 will be ready on Tuesday and it will be free. However, DLC 2 will be released by end of the March 2010.  From the looks of it DLC 2 will offer some maps and camou. outfits that will also match your weapon.   Cost of it is unknown if you don't have a VIP code.  

source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i know it sucks, but buying pinnacle game profiler .. or i think there is a free alternative, joy2key maybe?
> 
> it programs your joypad/stick to keyboard/mouse ... letting you use it



http://xpadder.com/

Thats free, I was using it before for a PS3 controller on the PC.



lemode said:


> i am just going to stick to hard copies or get my stuff from d2d from now on...
> 
> this was posted in the steam forums.
> 
> No pre load for Steam



Interesting, glad I already got the game on CD, guess I'll be extracting that to Steam as soon as they give me my cd key from Steam, I haven't ever done that before, so will have to figure it out.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, glad I already got the game on CD, guess I'll be extracting that to Steam as soon as they give me my cd key from Steam, I haven't ever done that before, so will have to figure it out.



a co worker of mine got his digital dl already from d2d. i was considering just canceling my pre order on steam and doing that but then I remembered that my copy of bad co 2 was gifted to me and I don’t really want to waste that persons money. If this were an MMO I would have no problem owning 2 accounts…but it’s not and I don’t see a point in having 2 ea accts for the same game. not to mention paying double for any worthwhile DLC content that I must own.

Eh I’ll live.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Could your coworker come over and setup his DL at your place, then you just install it into Steam and use your key?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok everyone, lets calm down.  It is a great game and shaping up to be one of the best this year, but I need everyone to just calm down.  It is less than 2 days away.  Play another game for a while....not that one....yeah that one.  The one you put on hold to play the Beta.  Lets get that game finished up.

For anyone who does not have another game....watch anime or movies or TV.  I can PM you a recommendation if you PM me at least 3 things of the same type that you did like.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Could your coworker come over and setup his DL at your place, then you just install it into Steam and use your key?



good question. i'll talk to him about it tomorrow. he's kind of clueless though, he'd probably tell me to log into his acct on d2d and just dl it myself 



TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok everyone, lets calm down.  It is a great game and shaping up to be one of the best this year, but I need everyone to just calm down.  It is less than 2 days away.  Play another game for a while....not that one....yeah that one.  The one you put on hold to play the Beta.  Lets get that game finished up.
> 
> For anyone who does not have another game....watch anime or movies or TV.  I can PM you a recommendation if you PM me at least 3 things of the same type that you did like.



haha! i have battlefield heroes to tied me over!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok everyone, lets calm down.  It is a great game and shaping up to be one of the best this year, but I need everyone to just calm down.  It is less than 2 days away.  Play another game for a while....not that one....yeah that one.  The one you put on hold to play the Beta.  Lets get that game finished up.
> 
> For anyone who does not have another game....watch anime or movies or TV.  I can PM you a recommendation if you PM me at least 3 things of the same type that you did like.



I don't think anyones not calm, but I understand everyone wanting to play on day 1, especially when it sounds like the DL will be 15GB.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

2 Maps will be 1 to 1.5 GB at the most.  Granted that will be on top of the game download itself. 

I was just a little concerned because I have seen several post of people spending extra money to get a pre-release copy cause they just can't wait to see the final product.  I mean I am really looking forward to struggling in school because I spend too much time playing, but I think cancel orders and switching to other places of running out to Target in the middle of the night is just a bit much.

I wonder if that line will be outside GameStop for a Midnight release for this?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is GS having a midnight release? When do the MP servers become available? And why is the DL only going to be for 2 maps, and what about the SP?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Is GS having a midnight release? When do the MP servers become available? And why is the DL only going to be for 2 maps, and what about the SP?



From what I gather....in order.

I have no clue.  I don't do business with GameStop cause I don't like their business policies.

MP servers will be up March 2nd.

The DL give two maps is nice, but I honestly just consider it part of the game since it seems the night map is from SP.

And....Well actually I don't get that question.  SP is going to be great with some decent jokes here and there.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hahaha You guys need to see this So true
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0IXo8oAyzo&feature=related


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

I know that MPO will be up on the 2nd, but if GS is having a midnight release, the servers wouldn't be up that early I don't think, which would make me think no midnight release, granted DICE is in EU so maybe they would have the MP up and running by midnight Eastern.

I don't think people are too worried about the Map pack though, I thought you meant that the game itself was only going to have 2 maps. But what I meant was the whole game preloaded, if they don't allow a pre-load, then everyone will be hitting Steam at around noon on the 2nd for a huge file. 

Also almost all fo the maps are from SP, it's what ties them into the game. I'm currently on an snowy Russian map, I'm betting any money I will come to the area of the BC2 PC beta area. But my last part of the question was also about the DL, because that will be included in the DL so I can't see the DL being under 2GB with that.


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 1, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Hahaha You guys need to see this So true
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0IXo8oAyzo&feature=related



LOL!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also almost all fo the maps are from SP, it's what ties them into the game. I'm currently on an snowy Russian map, I'm betting any money I will come to the area of the BC2 PC beta area. But my last part of the question was also about the DL, because that will be included in the DL so I can't see the DL being under 2GB with that.



Oh I get ya.  Yeah the game is 15GB because I don't think it is compressed at all.  Plus two extra maps, is making the DL look like it will not be fun at all.  Steam needs to get that download ready ASAP considering it has been the number 1 selling item they have for the last 2 months.  The 2nd look like a bad day to me, but I am off work that day and I will find something to do besides homework.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Oh I get ya.  Yeah the game is 15GB because I don't think it is compressed at all.  Plus two extra maps, is making the DL look like it will not be fun at all.  Steam needs to get that download ready ASAP considering it has been the number 1 selling item they have for the last 2 months.  The 2nd look like a bad day to me, but I am off work that day and I will find something to do besides homework.



Yeah, I don't think too may are worried about canceling pre-orders and such, it's just everyone wants to play on Day 1, and I hope I don't have to go through that pre-load myself since I have a CD. 

Also for anyone wondering about performance, I am playing it maxed out, I mean HBAO, AA, AF completely maxed, and it's playing pretty smooth, I might drop the AF or something a bit during heavy action even though I never go too much under 40 fps, it seems to lag a bit, here's a little chart I tossed together.







The spikes are when I'm dieing and see a bit of a load screen, trying to strategically Rambo by popping walls and coming in behind the enemy. So far hit or miss, but tons of fun, enemys are pretty damn smart so far.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> enemys are pretty damn smart so far.



good to hear/see/read


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

I couldn't wait. I find the game runs the same as the beta before the performance patch and I get the same water/reflection flickering as before as well. 

Are people against screenshots right now? I have some good ones to share.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> the game is 15GB...



that was an error, they have noted.  it come from guessing the size during beta.
it is a 6gb download, and at one point there will be compressed files AND an installation folder, making it a little over 12GB.  never 15, and we only download 6.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I couldn't wait. I find the game runs the same as the beta before the performance patch and I get the same water/reflection flickering as before as well.
> 
> Are people against screenshots right now? I have some good ones to share.



just put them in spoiler tags


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that was an error, they have noted.  it come from guessing the size during beta.
> it is a 6gb download, and at one point there will be compressed files AND an installation folder, making it a little over 12GB.  never 15, and we only download 6.



Thanks good to know.  Don't forget to tack on the DLC bringing download up to lets say 6.8 and install a little over 13.2.  But I am guessing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> just put them in spoiler tags



What is the spoiler tag to hide images?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

from steam forums:


> There WILL be a steam preload!
> 
> Status:
> 
> ...



just the regular spoiler tag with the images inside.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I couldn't wait. I find the game runs the same as the beta before the performance patch and I get the same water/reflection flickering as before as well.
> 
> Are people against screenshots right now? I have some good ones to share.



Your getting flickering textures? Try the Cat 10.1's, I never updated to 10.2's and I am having no flickering, and after the performance update in the Beta with 10.1's I didn't have any either.



lemode said:


> just put them in spoiler tags



I don't think screens need spoiler tags, unless they are story breaking, I just been snapping random good looking things, I do have 1 spoiler pic that I will be putting in those tags.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your getting flickering textures? Try the Cat 10.1's, I never updated to 10.2's and I am having no flickering, and after the performance update in the Beta with 10.1's I didn't have any either.
> .



10.1 always flashed for me. 10.2 and the first patch went in on the same day so I dont know which one fixed it for me. I'll see what the day one patch will do.

Never minds. lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

i beat the single player. it is fun. lots of bugs though. it will need a pretty hefty patch. cant wait to play the multi.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i beat the single player. it is fun. lots of bugs though. it will need a pretty hefty patch. cant wait to play the multi.



 Thats great, must have been playing all day. How long did it take you?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats great, must have been playing all day. How long did it take you?



about 5 hours. it is pretty short. i prolly could have done is faster but some of the time enemies would literally warp right beside me and shoot me  like i said, it is gonna need a big patch.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> about 5 hours. it is pretty short. i prolly could have done is faster but some of the time enemies would literally warp right beside me and shoot me  like i said, it is gonna need a big patch.



What difficulty did you play on?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

If you want to see these screens in 1920x1200, just change the "800" in the url to "img"














Spoiler has to do with a Squad Rush location, no storyline spoilage.


Spoiler



You run into the Squad Rush map they have shown, here's 2 shots of it.











Also, look at the plane, anyone willing to bet there will be WWII mods for this?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

from Steam forums:


> *LATEST* UPDATE: 9:05pm EST 2/28/10 -
> 
> Quote:
> @repi Just wondering if there'll be a Steam preload?
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> What difficulty did you play on?



normal


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> from Steam forums:



i guess i should do a format now so i can load this game onto my system when it is available for preload.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.justin.tv/xdarkfallenx#r=cowPMcE~

live stream of mplayer on the 360


He's playing on Valparaiso Village...it's pretty fly!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://www.justin.tv/xdarkfallenx#r=cowPMcE~
> 
> live stream of mplayer on the 360
> 
> ...



im so glad im not playing this game on a console.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://www.justin.tv/xdarkfallenx#r=cowPMcE~
> 
> live stream of mplayer on the 360
> 
> ...



For a White guy.  dun da dun dun...da da dun dun......!


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> im so glad im not playing this game on a console.



same here. console FPS and PVP = SUCKS!!!!1


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 1, 2010)

anyone else not able to log on and play the bate?? I keep getting the error :cannot connect to ea online" WTF???
EDIT: yeah just tried shutting it on an off tried connection 20 times nothing


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

the beta shut down overclocking, and EA is aware that copies sold early and are not gonna up there servers until release date


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 1, 2010)

They should have released the game on Thursday-Friday, so that I can play the game on weekend. Now, I will have to wait a whole week to play it.


----------



## human_error (Mar 1, 2010)

I know i'm a little late to the party but i just pre-ordered myself a copy, so can i join? 

Lookin' forward to some good online MP after the MW2 disaster and AvPs poor unpatched performance...


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

kurgan would have a heart attack...this guys playing a medic and hes not reviving/healing anyone lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> kurgan would have a heart attack...this guys playing a medic and hes not reviving/healing anyone lol



 BLASPHEMY!

Looks like he just got shut down, EA servers must have went down, wonder if they will keep them off till release, lol.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> BLASPHEMY!
> 
> Looks like he just got shut down, EA servers must have went down, wonder if they will keep them off till release, lol.



i hope so. unfair to everyone who doesn't have the game. i saw some dude was already lvl 22! and i got myself banned from the chat room lolol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Really, level 22, well I suppose the games been up for about a day, that must mean he's been playing it almost the whole time it's up and know 7 others that have been doing the same. It don't bother me a ton that they are playing since you can't on PC yet.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Really, level 22, well I suppose the games been up for about a day, that must mean he's been playing it almost the whole time it's up and know 7 others that have been doing the same. It don't bother me a ton that they are playing since you can't on PC yet.



yeah i don't really care because i have no intention of playing this on xbox/ps3. but my friends are playing on xbox/ps3 and are not/can't start playing it till tuesday.

looks like he got into a new game...ohhhh Laguna Presa or whatever its called!!!

EDIT* and he's playing conquest! that's my joint right there CTF ACTION!


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 1, 2010)

*trailer*

I'm biting at the bit myself my copy will be here Wednesday. I have an uld man question was watching the trailer at game stop and the third trailer theres a song in the background playing what's the name of the song and group singing ?? Thanks Queens of the stone age - Yoi think I aint worth a dollar !!!! COOOLLL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> yeah i don't really care because i have no intention of playing this on xbox/ps3. but my friends are playing on xbox/ps3 and are not/can't start playing it till tuesday.
> 
> looks like he got into a new game...ohhhh Laguna Presa or whatever its called!!!
> 
> EDIT* and he's playing conquest! that's my joint right there CTF ACTION!



Need some conquest, thats what I plan on playing constantly. I feel for you and your friends, I got 3 friends buying it for PS3, and they use to be PC gamers, makes me sad.



Glazierman said:


> I'm biting at the bit myself my copy will be here Wednesday. I have an uld man question was watching the trailer at game stop and the third trailer theres a song in the background playing what's the name of the song and group singing ?? Thanks



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNyBltf8l0c&feature=related


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

god i love conquest. 

70 tickets per side.

flag captures.

could turn into a game of turtle though...but i doubt that would be hard to stop since nearly every building can be completely destroyed.

totally digging it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

So wait...  are some people on multiplayer right now?  I am pissed at Steam for releasing so late!


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So wait...  are some people on multiplayer right now?  I am pissed at Steam for releasing so late!



http://www.justin.tv/xdarkfallenx#r=cowPMcE~


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm 70 tickets seems a bit lower than previous games.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://www.justin.tv/xdarkfallenx#r=cowPMcE~



WHAT NO!?!?  I really wanted to be one of the first to play this!  I SHOULD HAVE BOUGHT AT WAL-MART THE OTHER DAY DAMN IT!


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hmmm 70 tickets seems a bit lower than previous games.



well this current map it started at 170 per side...so i guess it is map dependant.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

any news on them letting us pre-load this shit before tuesday?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 1, 2010)

Digi posted it on the last page, I think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep, there will be Preloading.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Its official I am only playing Assault till I get the AUG


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

The AUG was amazing in the PS3 beta, I never got to it, but I remember going against it, has nice long range accuracy.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

no no no my children, you gotta stand in the open with the m60 and just blindly fire it at everything in sight and cackle....BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! then youll get gunned down in a blaze of glory, even if you dont accomplish anything itll look badass, thats how its done


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The AUG was amazing in the PS3 beta, I never got to it, but I remember going against it, has nice long range accuracy.



the AUG and M16A2 are 2 guns i am looking forward to using.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

im guessing 3am the whistle blows


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

human_error said:


> I know i'm a little late to the party but i just pre-ordered myself a copy, so can i join?
> 
> Lookin' forward to some good online MP after the MW2 disaster and AvPs poor unpatched performance...



Yes, welcome.  We are kinda informal about this.  Add the tag [TPU] and report to Easy_Rhino if you want to help with the server.  By report I mean PM.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd love to join the [TPU] group as well...  I think I'd be a bit less competitive though as any ping I get from an American or European based server is usually over 100-and-some.  I could always represent from the Tokyo servers though!


----------



## red phenom1 (Mar 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Knock knock Can I join your club!



Whats the password I want to come play


----------



## red phenom1 (Mar 1, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Knock knock Can I join your club!





twicksisted said:


> and where is the stick going exactely to get that face?



I thought I was doing good with a 30.19 download and a 47 Ping


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

.....*fizzle* bunch of commies dont appreciate a good m60


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 1, 2010)

uh the beta is over. has been since the 25th


----------



## douglatins (Mar 1, 2010)

My senses say that the main campaing is very short something like 6-7 hours
i really hate steam delays on release, god dammit.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 1, 2010)

Oops sorry for double posting


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> .....*fizzle* bunch of commies dont appreciate a good m60



Keep that Commie talk up and I will give you a proper camouflaged back handed slap, son!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> Keep that Commie talk up and I will give you a proper camouflaged back handed slap, son!



lol, indeed,  you guys GOT camo, im down in korea come get.. LOL!

this is what i think of your sas


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> lol, indeed,  you guys GOT camo, im down in korea come get.. LOL!
> 
> this is what i think of your sas
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100301/092.png


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ooh MRE's!  The best one is Chili Mac -the worst is Country Captain Chicken...  I think those were bad enough that they were discontinued.  Everybody always tried to trade away the Country Captain Chicken with no avail.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

no they still got chili mac, i have to say thats the worse, i honestly never eat the main course, i just look for the crackers and peanut butter, the chocolate peanut butter is the best...mmmmmm...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> no they still got chili mac, i have to say thats the worse, i honestly never eat the main course, i just look for the crackers and peanut butter, the chocolate peanut butter is the best...mmmmmm...



Chili mac is actually one of the better dishes, one of my favorites even, but Jambalaya tops it.  Country Captain Chicken was discontinued WAY back, replaced by "Chicken Patty" which is not that great.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

i think the worst has to be the omlette, thats just ungodly


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 1, 2010)

The regular crackers were pretty good with cheese or peanut butter.  The vegetable ones weren't so great though.  I especially enjoyed the generic jolly ranchers "charms"...  Yeah I'm a bit out of date with my MRE's -got out of the Marines in '06...  Now I relive my memories of combat while playing Battlefield -except the 99.9% percent of the time where I'd hurry up to wait.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i think the worst has to be the omlette, thats just ungodly



That IS the worst entree.  Period.  At least it has a Pop-tart like thing...  no frosting though.

EDIT:  Also, the jalapeno cheddar spread is very good.  Om nom nom.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 1, 2010)

man that jalapeno spread will giv eyou enough gas to clear anything out. poor fellows.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 1, 2010)

It'd be hard to move with stealth if you had jalapeno spread gas.  Perhaps it's used as a chemical warfare agent...  On a different note, I'm still waiting on Steam to get the game up for download.  The waiting is terrible!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 1, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> It'd be hard to move with stealth if you had jalapeno spread gas.  Perhaps it's used as a chemical warfare agent...  On a different note, I'm still waiting on Steam to get the game up for download.  The waiting is terrible!


Man I had mine right at 11 MT through EA yesterday. 
Took 2 hours to download. 5.4 GB file.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 1, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Man I had mine right at 11 MT through EA yesterday.
> Took 2 hours to download. 5.4 GB file.



I've seen that a EA and Direct2Drive are up.  I just hope I can get it with the standard U.S. release now and not Japan's March 9 release -why a whole extra week?!!  I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas to come.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

No Steam Pre-Load yet, I'm quite sad.


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 1, 2010)

i saw an advert on the TV today that says it out on the 5th......maybe this is europe as im in the UK, btw this was a proper bfbc2 advert.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah 5th is europe


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2010)

no preload yet on steam


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> no preload yet on steam



my co worker wasn't able to dl his copy off d2d yesterday like they stated. but he could before he came to work today.i doubt we will get it on steam till aftter 12am here in the US...awesome.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to download off Steam but it has not popped up yet.  Whenever it does pop up on Steam for preload, would one of you kindly send me a PM?  I am going to be doing all my work today so i can play for ~10 hours straight tomorrow.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I want to download off Steam but it has not popped up yet.  Whenever it does pop up on Steam for preload, would one of you kindly send me a PM?  I am going to be doing all my work today so i can play for ~10 hours straight tomorrow.



i will for sure.

i am locked in the "epic" preload thread. over 1000 posts since yesterday.  no life....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll just copy my other version into the Steam directory so I'm not worried about preload. Should be done SP tonight and then I can play it again after the patch as well. It's good enough to play twice.


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

i LOLd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPKGsCP9xSQ


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like I don't have college on Tuesday or Thursday, thats good news!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

reminder, tpu server members meeting tonight at 9pm eastern! if you havnt subscribed to the other other clubhouse please do.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2010)

Sign me up. I'm picking up a hard copy of this game tonight (morning). This game wil be DX11 right?


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 1, 2010)

I want my copy already.
I don't want to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Sign me up. I'm picking up a hard copy of this game tonight (morning). This game wil be DX11 right?



Yes for soft shadows DX11 will be present but there is no tesselation in this game.


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yes for soft shadows DX11 will be present but there is no tesselation in this game.



Bummer with no tesselation, but DX11 soft shadows is great for ATi since they fail with soft shadows using DX10 from my experience. Is that it though.. Shadows?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

soft shadows and multirendering gpu support or w/e are the only dx11 features.. I emailed steam to cancel my preorder.. in the steam user agreement it says you can cancel if theyre notified prior to release.. we'll see.

visually this game wont look any better than dx10 and all the screen shots and talk of dx11 were lies and thats not the reason for my cancellation... fyi.. i just think I wont be playing this game much .


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Bummer with no tesselation, but DX11 soft shadows is great for ATi since they fail with soft shadows using DX10 from my experience. Is that it though.. Shadows?



There will be a performance difference from what I've read.. the game should run better in DX11 where available. The big benefit of your GPUs will be the use of HBAO while keeping a playable framerate.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> soft shadows and multirendering gpu support or w/e are the only dx11 features.. I emailed steam to cancel my preorder.. in the steam user agreement it says you can cancel if theyre notified prior to release.. we'll see.
> 
> visually this game wont look any better than dx10 and all the screen shots and talk of dx11 were lies and thats not the reason for my cancellation... fyi.. i just think I wont be playing this game much .



Noooooo... I promise to hit you with defib paddles as much as possible Shev, you must join in on the fun!


----------



## lemode (Mar 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i just think I wont be playing this game much .



Quitter!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> soft shadows and multirendering gpu support or w/e are the only dx11 features.. I emailed steam to cancel my preorder.. in the steam user agreement it says you can cancel if theyre notified prior to release.. we'll see.
> 
> visually this game wont look any better than dx10 and all the screen shots and talk of dx11 were lies and thats not the reason for my cancellation... fyi.. i just think I wont be playing this game much .



What do you mean by "multirendering GPU"? if you mean crossfire then you're wrong since crossfire is explicitly working in BC2 for me. As far as softshadows.. they were always said to be a DX11 feature.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry i used the wrong wording..

i meant this thing.. multithreading.. will be a big part of the performance increase on DX11 cards


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't want to wait till tomorrow dang it I want to play it now.

My in game name is ShadowScorpion


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

While it is true the rendering is done on 1 thread, other tasks for the game are scaled and run on other threads, such as physics, A.I. audio, etc.  I could be completely wrong on that, but that is what I remember reading some where.

But if you don't like the game fine.  Still welcome to come and hang on on the clubhouse.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 1, 2010)

they might not even cancel/refund me in time... no problem.. i'll play it if i have it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice video

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/aj/ajsreview/17880-bad-company-2-is-better


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

Should I grab this off of steam, or direct2drive?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

if you like steam , go steam. if you don't care, go d2d.

steam community is the draw to use steam. d2d is already out(preloading), whereas steam still can't download.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

d2d it is, unless somebody can give me a good reason not to in the next few minutes.. I like steam for it's convenience, but I don't use the community features anyway, so that part doesn't matter to me.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> d2d it is, unless somebody can give me a good reason not to in the next few minutes.. I like steam for it's convenience, but I don't use the community features anyway, so that part doesn't matter to me.



with some games steams updating makes it easier, but this game has an updater.  so unless having to install after you download is enough of a reason to switch, go D2D.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2010)

Random Steam sales is kinda what has me by the short hairs.  I love it when they randomly go "That game you loved like 5 years ago, but forgot about......Boom $5.  Buy it."  That is great to me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

Wile E said:


> d2d it is, unless somebody can give me a good reason not to in the next few minutes.. I like steam for it's convenience, but I don't use the community features anyway, so that part doesn't matter to me.



Well in the beta we were unable to join Steam friends in game so unless that works in retail d2d is just as good. I went with Steam to get my beta access easier.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Random Steam sales is kinda what has me by the short hairs.  I love it when they randomly go "That game you loved like 5 years ago, but forgot about......Boom $5.  Buy it."  That is great to me.



yeah i like that too


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Random Steam sales is kinda what has me by the short hairs.  I love it when they randomly go "That game you loved like 5 years ago, but forgot about......Boom $5.  Buy it."  That is great to me.



d2d does that a lot too. I like both services, to be honest, but If I can get away with less drm by going with d2d, I will.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, I'm grabbing it on Steam after all. D2d apparently starting charging tax for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn Steam. Where the hell is the pre-load!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 1, 2010)

I blame you.
You know who you are!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i will for sure.
> 
> i am locked in the "epic" preload thread. over 1000 posts since yesterday.  no life....



Ok thanks alot!  I am hoping the servers won't be too swamped to me to grab it on my 100mbit connection!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 1, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok thanks alot!  I am hoping the servers won't be too swamped to me to grab it on my* 100mbit* connection!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


>



Well not quite...  My university has fairly fast internet (from what I am used to at home).  Here is the benchmark.  Benchmark is usually a tad higher.  But guys...  NO TORRENTS ALLOWED OR YOU GET B& (trust me, I tried to explain to a security guard about "what a linux was" and how it was legal).  





But anyway, 







This person is a retard.  OMG 100 REPLIES GUISE.  Too bad there were like 1600+...


----------



## Boneface (Mar 1, 2010)

I went eagames way, they gave me 25%off for my Bday lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> i LOLd
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPKGsCP9xSQ



That was hilarious!



shevanel said:


> they might not even cancel/refund me in time... no problem.. i'll play it if i have it.



The real question is shev, with a rig like yours, what does it matter? Your setup should play the game completely maxed out at 60 or more fps almost constantly, so why does it need better optimization in order to warrant the purchase?



Wile E said:


> Should I grab this off of steam, or direct2drive?



I chose Steam myself since I have other games on it and I don't want to sit here remembering where all my Digital copies are, like if I had bought this from EA, then something from D2D then something from Steam, would just be a pain.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am still looking back and wishing I had bought some of my games on disc, but realize that I hate lugging around disks.  Instead Steam makes it so easy, all I need is the internet!  Now if Steam ever goes under (unlikely) how screwed are we though?  Might not care by then, seeing as the games will probably be 20 years old, and Windows will no longer be popular, and Macs will rule...  *shudder*.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG








Spoiler



Look at the file name!


----------



## Flak (Mar 1, 2010)

Beat the SP, it was pretty good, quite cinematic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2010)

1pm PST. for Steam users.



Flak said:


> Beat the SP, it was pretty good, quite cinematic.


Go to hell.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1pm PST.



I am confuse.  What does this mean?  The release time?


----------



## Hysteria (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, I'd say it's 1pm PST for release.

Whilst us unlucky sods in the UK have to wait until Friday. 

But then we'll hopefully get the patch too although that might delay us getting our server online at XSG. 

Everyone's welcome btw


----------



## Flak (Mar 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1pm PST. for Steam users.
> 
> 
> Go to hell.



SP was really short and really easy on Normal.  Not sure on the exact time but I started it on Sat and finished it on Sun.  Ate, slept and went out and saw two movies, and watched a movie at home (just to give a general idea of timeframe) so I didn't sit and play it straight through for two days. I got all but 5 collectibles and 3 m-com stations.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 1, 2010)

wtf! so 4pm eastern time?? damnit.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can someone please give me a count down?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 1, 2010)

Bad news...  got pushed back.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

pushed back? i thought it was due tomorrow?

or are you referring to the preload


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

No pre-load, the post says that, guess they were just blowing steam, well wonder when keys are released so I can use the disc to install and my steam key.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

this is no surprise. anybody who has ever bought pre-ordered a game from steam expects to be delayed atleast 12 hours. steam just cant get their shit together when it comes to actually launching a game on time. god only knows what they are doing in the mean time...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is no surprise. anybody who has ever bought pre-ordered a game from steam expects to be delayed atleast 12 hours. steam just cant get their shit together when it comes to actually launching a game on time. god only knows what they are doing in the mean time...



From L4D2 I remember I first heard the term, "Valve Time," which is the actually time of release, which is generally 2-6 hours after the game is scheduled to come out.  What pissed me off most was people who worked for Steam were playing L4D2, and when I messaged one, he responded, "Yeah we haven't lit the cigars yet, someone forgot to upload the decryption algorithm for the pre-load, it might be a while..."


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> From L4D2 I remember I first heard the term, "Valve Time," which is the actually time of release, which is generally 2-6 hours after the game is scheduled to come out.  What pissed me off most was people who worked for Steam were playing L4D2, and when I messaged one, he responded, "Yeah we haven't lit the cigars yet, someone forgot to upload the decryption algorithm for the pre-load, it might be a while..."



how a massive game distro like steam doesnt work hand in hand with developers to successfully launch games on time is beyond me. either that or they are all morons who simply dont care about it...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't blame Steam on stuff like this.  Everyone downloading the game at the same time on March 2nd hurts them.  If their servers lag because of it, sale and downloads of other games suffer as well.  It just not financial smart to not be on top of this.

I think EA took a little longer to finalize bug fixes for the game and new DLC maps.  But that is just my opinion.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this is no surprise. anybody who has ever bought pre-ordered a game from steam expects to be delayed atleast 12 hours. steam just cant get their shit together when it comes to actually launching a game on time. god only knows what they are doing in the mean time...



Only game I have actually bought on Steam beyond BC2 is Borderlands and that expirence was great, pre-loaded and everything, guess it was just luck before. No biggie I guess since I have the disc.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

steam was quick about refunding me my money.. if i decide to play it ill probbaly just buy it in the store tomorrow if it's on the shelf.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> steam was quick about refunding me my money.. if i decide to play it ill probbaly just buy it in the store tomorrow if it's on the shelf.



I did digital through EA and have had it downloaded and 
ready for the release code since 1 p.m. MST yesterday.
I'd just do the download, unless you are wanting the case 
and disk for something.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> how a massive game distro like steam doesnt work hand in hand with developers to successfully launch games on time is beyond me. either that or they are all morons who simply dont care about it...



I think they know they have already made the cash so they lose motivation.  I am unsure though, but they are consistently late EVERY TIME.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 2, 2010)

Just pre ordered on steam yesterday. I like steam and stardock because its overall easier to manage on those 2. I didnt play beta, but I played almost all the previous battlefield games, so maybe I can play with you guys?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

ShogoXT said:


> Just pre ordered on steam yesterday. I like steam and stardock because its overall easier to manage on those 2. I didnt play beta, but I played almost all the previous battlefield games, so maybe I can play with you guys?



No you can't play with us.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> No you can't play with us.



Don't listen to him.  He is just joking.....you never had a chance to play with us.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 2, 2010)

Would be nice to play with people who know something about computers. A little tired of playing AVP with people who dont know how to host properly. 

I liked BF2142 more than BF2 mostly because the vehicles were better balanced. Jet fighters were very overpowered and my friends feel the same way I do. 

There are balanced countermeasures vs vehicles in this game right?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah much better. and we actually talked about it in the server meeting, things that break balance - like using the UAV to get on top of the chopper, and push it to the ground and explode - will not be allowed, even if the game itself allows them.

the server won't be strict by any means, but things we feel break balance and we don't believe were intended will not be allowed. that UAV thing and the c4 on UAVs are the only things as of now.  yes it could happen in real life, but it's not good for game balance.

and as far as steam goes - i could accept the "it's not their fault" if it happened once or twice. but as was said it happens consistently, at least 80% of major releases have problems , if you actually want to get it on release. a few days later, it's fine - but release day is horrible.
and whether it's steam's doing or not, i think it's their responsibility to figure out a solution.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah much better. and we actually talked about it in the server meeting, things that break balance - like using the UAV to get on top of the chopper, and push it to the ground and explode - will not be allowed, even if the game itself allows them.
> 
> the server won't be strict by any means, but things we feel break balance and we don't believe were intended will not be allowed. that UAV thing and the c4 on UAVs are the only things as of now.  yes it could happen in real life, but it's not good for game balance.
> 
> ...



C4 on the UAV sounds like an epic win! 

What about Jhading? You know C4 on the ATV?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> C4 on the UAV sounds like an epic win!
> 
> What about Jhading? You know C4 on the ATV?



If you can get 12 c4 on a UAV or ATV and blow up a console thats a little different. The 3 or 4 c4 required in the beta was just dumb.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah for sure, if they make it tactical. but in beta it was obviously flawed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah for sure, if they make it tactical. but in beta it was obviously flawed.



Ok because I like to blow stuff up.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok because I like to blow stuff up.



we would not DREAM of taking that pleasure away from ANYBODY  
i like to blow stuff up too


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 2, 2010)

really a bummer steam isnt allowing preload but whatever the game will be downloaded and ready when I get home from work so w00t for me!


----------



## Boneface (Mar 2, 2010)

For those that have it preloaded through eagames at least, you can play the single player right now, just use the ea loader to run it, it will update then take you to game, if this is old news sorry lol


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

i hated the beta. I cancelled my preorder. I bought the game at walmart because I wanted to try the full version.

Best military FPS ever!

Dice has really upped the ante.. this game is retarded fun and looks beautiful.. finally a great NEW pc game.. finally.


----------



## JackAttack (Mar 2, 2010)

Picking my copies up this morning at 10:00, it's 7:15 now, can't wait.
GameStop held me 2 copies reserved with a small deposit. Cool store.

It's been a long wait until today, I hope it was worth it.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 2, 2010)

awesome... i must say that the beta wasnt really selling it to me, though id already bought the game to get the beta.... so hearing that the final product is better is good news... looking forward to DL'ing it on the 5th


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

normally i can goto bed cuz im bored... its 1/4 to 8 and im still up playing this game.. it's so quick to get into a good game.. hardly any waiting at all.. action action action.

so far i like playing conquest on panama canal


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 2, 2010)

5 more hours until it unlocks on Steam.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> 5 more hours until it unlocks on Steam.



wishful thinking


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 2, 2010)

That's what it said on the Store page... =/.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah but they're liars


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

fffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....

Why am I stuck at work? FML.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

steam still hasn't given us our code  some say 1pm est .. but it's steam. it's pretty much not worth posting estimations


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

The single player is pretty sweet from the 30 minutes I got to play it last night. My Number 2 gamer won't play it with out bad shutter. If you are trying to run it on a single core good luck with that. 

Hey digibucc what is that posted under your signature file :  )
I like steam too, but I'm glad I went the EA route now.


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

UGH! i waited up till 12:45 am...nothing. i even got up at 3-5-now 7 am...still nothing!

i can't believe that its still not available via steam!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 2, 2010)

School soon, and still not up yet. I really need to download this game b4 getting to school.... =/ Won't be back until 4PM -_-.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah sorry guys... i really don't see it happening until AFTER 1PM EST today.. it's 10AM EST right now.
they have given no indication it will be ready before that, and DICE has backed them up with a statement saying "live at 10AM PST (1PM EST)" ... even though it is ALREADY LIVE!

yeah you got me boise. between this and offline mode not working for me, i am eating my words...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah sorry guys... i really don't see it happening until AFTER 1PM EST today.. it's 10AM EST right now.
> they have given no indication it will be ready before that, and DICE has backed them up with a statement saying "live at 10AM PST (1PM EST)" ... even though it is ALREADY LIVE!
> 
> yeah you got me boise. between this and offline mode not working for me, i am eating my words...



for someone who loves steam you are never on it!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

Still waiting for the preload!  Damn it Valve hurry up!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> for someone who loves steam you are never on it!



i like it for the list/updates/1 app, no discs.... i don't care about the community features as much... actually this TPU group is the first time i have ever really got into gaming with a group of people I have never met 

so i leave the app open but don't pay attention to anything else... i should be coming up on your friend's list though?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i like it for the list/updates/1 app, no discs.... i don't care about the community features as much... actually this TPU group is the first time i have ever really got into gaming with a group of people I have never met
> 
> so i leave the app open but don't pay attention to anything else... i should be coming up on your friend's list though?



add me to your list. im waiting you to confirm!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> add me to your list. im waiting you to confirm!



what's your steam name?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

just went and bought it off steam... the fun stuff!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> what's your steam name?



theeasyrhino

but you should see a request in your invites.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

actually i didn't ... but it says you are added now...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> UGH! i waited up till 12:45 am...nothing. i even got up at 3-5-now 7 am...still nothing!
> 
> i can't believe that its still not available via steam!



You commitment is deep soldier. 

I'm dying to play with a custom FOV!


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm dying to play with a custom FOV!



at this point, i'm dying to play at all!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

STEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Me = engineer. Steam ID = blkhogan. Need anymore info leave me a pm. "LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE".


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like its going to be a good day for me get the game via UPS and get my vid card via FedEx.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 2, 2010)

i srsly should've bought the disk version.

btw, I hate Triptex!!!!


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thu...hoto_5713526-angry-nerd-isolated-on-white.jpg
> STEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM



angry nerd isolated on white rofl! too funny!



Scrizz said:


> i srsly should've bought the disk version.
> 
> btw, I hate Triptex!!!!



i'm right there with you! on both accounts


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

sorry for the double post =X


----------



## sike89 (Mar 2, 2010)

im going nuts at work waiting to play the game!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok can't download it.

ITS DISAPPEARED FROM MY STEAM LIST!


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok can't download it.
> 
> ITS DISAPPEARED FROM MY STEAM LIST!




DOWNLOADING NOW!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> DOWNLOADING NOW!



YAY ME 2! I freaked lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Disappeared from my list too, also added more to the club and put up Mailmans sweet logo, missing some info on a few people, so if you want your in game name up or your classes just let me know if I don't have it on there.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm downloading....


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Disappeared from my list too, also added more to the club and put up Mailmans sweet logo, missing some info on a few people, so if you want your in game name up or your classes just let me know if I don't have it on there.



Aphexdreamer -> Skia -> Assault/Medic

Downloading at 1.3mbps Cheers to all.


----------



## sike89 (Mar 2, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!


im at work -.-


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

sike89 said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> im at work -.-



Remote desktop FTW!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

IT IS UP FOR DOWNLOAD!!!

If it has not changed for you on Steam, simply restart it.  The Beta will disappear, you will get an ad popup and you can start the download.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

Noticing that all the knowledgeable fellas are on this thread (yes I'm sucking up)I am going to go a little off base here and ask what is the best utility to use to get my FPS read out while playing this ? Does it show right on the game screen ? 
Well I have an 1.5 hrs. to get home and start enjoying the game. I think I may play the single player awhile to get a good feel for it first. If you got the limited edition is there anything special you have to do to get those unlocks ? Thank you


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

The game says ready to play in 55 min while in steam Library Downloads section it says in 40 min download will be done. Steam error or what.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I just installed my game by disc into Steam, now how do I make Steam see it? The DL is still too busy to do.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> UGH! i waited up till 12:45 am...nothing. i even got up at 3-5-now 7 am...still nothing!!



Glad to know I'm not the only one who's does that. Of course 
I would be getting up to piss any way. Small bladder and getting old.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Noticing that all the knowledgeable fellas are on this thread (yes I'm sucking up)I am going to go a little off base here and ask what is the best utility to use to get my FPS read out while playing this ? Does it show right on the game screen ?
> Well I have an 1.5 hrs. to get home and start enjoying the game. I think I may play the single player awhile to get a good feel for it first. If you got the limited edition is there anything special you have to do to get those unlocks ? Thank you



use fraps to get your FPS .... if there is not an option in the game itself ...
yes fraps shows up on the screen


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUU

PS

I switch to European servers and it worked.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just installed my game by disc into Steam, now how do I make Steam see it? The DL is still too busy to do.



Copy the files into the appropriate Steam Directory?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

They are i nthe right directory, I can start the game through the icon, but not through steam.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They are i nthe right directory, I can start the game through the icon, but not through steam.



Verify Integrity of game cache. That should let steam realize all the files are there and then download any extras it needs.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> They are i nthe right directory, I can start the game through the icon, but not through steam.



Did you activate through Steam. 


@ Caboose- How did you force the server switch .... 

I need the game to try installing to see the files are in place but I get the same "Steam is too busy.." Verifying the game chache only works if Steam doesnt give an error when starting the download. No initial download mean nothing to verify.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

delete client registry.blob in the steam folder, then restart and enter your info again. it will choose a new content server based on current load

also, I ws able to just enter my steam serial into the disc based install ... im expecting to choose online authent ... no reason i can think that it won't work


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you activate through Steam.
> 
> 
> @ Caboose- How did you force the server switch ....
> ...



Sorry I still have the error.  I switched to Europe, failed because it is not released there yet...  Still have to wait...  fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Sorry I still have the error.  I switched to Europe, failed because it is not released there yet...  Still have to wait...  fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.



Did you try double clicking and launching it? I got that too but then launched it so that window would come up and now its downloading.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Disappeared from my list too, also added more to the club and put up Mailmans sweet logo, missing some info on a few people, so if you want your in game name up or your classes just let me know if I don't have it on there.



Kurgan did you get me when I sent that PM awhile back ? Just double checking. 
Thanks:  Engineer {TPU}Idaho


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

worked!! disc accepted steam serial, online authent ... playing now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll toss you up later today, right now racking my brain on this Steam.

I got it kinda working ,started Steam DL, cancelled it, dropped CD install into Steam DL folder that it started, it fires up a bit, then says steam servers are too busy, not sure too buys for what since I have the full game.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Feeling your pain brother !


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 2, 2010)

steam keeps pausing download. I have to keep exiting and restarting steam to continue. Server overload i guess


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Noticing that all the knowledgeable fellas are on this thread (yes I'm sucking up)I am going to go a little off base here and ask what is the best utility to use to get my FPS read out while playing this ? Does it show right on the game screen ?
> Well I have an 1.5 hrs. to get home and start enjoying the game. I think I may play the single player awhile to get a good feel for it first. If you got the limited edition is there anything special you have to do to get those unlocks ? Thank you



FRAPS.  It will show right on the screen while playing any video at all.  you can pick which corner it will be in.

The unlocks are automatic as will the first DLC be.  You will just have them unlocked.  Please note the game will still go through the standard unlock pattern so you will occassionally unlock stuff you already have.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank's TLM !


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

OK so:







Won't take too long!  I can finish my homework in this time (but do I want to?)


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 2, 2010)

Steam suspended download. I exited steam, went to restart and now its giving me a connection error. I just want to play the game


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

i've got it running, but only see 3 servers, in russia. browser is not giving me a real list


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i've got it running, but only see 3 servers, in russia. browser is not giving me a real list



Forward some ports!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Forward some ports!



i had no problems in beta... do you know what ports?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

is the interwebz working for dl? Hell Im shutting the shop down this afternoon so me can dl from Steam, love being the boss.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2010)

Just got it to start downloading.. woot.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

ALMOST


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100302/Capture063.jpg
> 
> ALMOST


SWEEEETNESS! Cant wait.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 2, 2010)

Bleh. I have a 15MB connection, only getting 350k. ISP tech is supposed to be here on Thursday to fix the problem. Ah well, got a dentist appointment this afternoon, should be done when I get back!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

k forwarded ports, then tried dmz .. still no go. wts


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well playing off my cd with steam key atm, Steam DL started about an hour ago... still at 0%.

Also can only see like 2 servers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

44 minutes to go at this rate. what do people on the steam forums say?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

i suck. firewall.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i suck. firewall.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would have been playing by now, but I started my roommates downloads while they are in class or at work, so I cut my own download speed in half.  The things I do for free food.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

this game is gonna ruin my GPA


----------



## digibucc (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is gonna ruin my GPA



my job.... 

woo hoo , connecting to our server, 32ms


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

Client Ports. 

Port: 80 TCP
Port: 18121 TCP
Port: 18126 TCP
Port: 18126 UDP
Port: 13505 TCP


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 2, 2010)

been getting a steady 1.5Mb dl rate. Comcast advertises my connection at 8Mbps


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Client Ports.
> 
> Port: 80 TCP
> Port: 18121 TCP
> ...



you shouldnt have to open an ports. very strange...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

15 minutes!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

I just copied this from the EA UK Forum PC beta thread. It was posted in a sticky for anyone having connection issues. I didn't need it but someone might.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 2, 2010)

Whoo hoo! dl'ing now. Kinda slow 2.5mb top right now.


----------



## sike89 (Mar 2, 2010)

so for anyone who has played.. is the hit detection better now?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 2, 2010)

How do i connect directly to an IP?  There is no option!  What is the server called!?!?


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahh!!!  Tried to play on Steam but have to wait until Japan's official release of March 11.  Oh this is killing me!


----------



## lemode (Mar 2, 2010)

30% down! 70% to go (over the next 7 hours unfortunately)! 10% an hour is DOODOO!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

sike89 said:


> so for anyone who has played.. is the hit detection better now?



Yes, even on a laggy server the hit detection was much better. But I was playing on my CD copy, now DLing off Steam and at 88%, will be able to try more in a bit.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

hit detection seems good... have to hit them alot in the lower body too


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2010)

hey boulard, bc2 is based on realism with destructible buildings, bullet dropping and ballistics, and not shooting while your running is beleiveable, mw2 dual sawed off shotgun, yeah il give you a pair of this go ahead and fire em while your in full sprint and tell me what happens, get that crap out of here


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 2, 2010)

So does the retail DVD copy install to a EA folder or does it go into STEAM like MW2 did?Will be picking mine up on Thursday morning.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Club list updated, main post now has a TPU BC2 Sig for you all, here it is now, but it's on 1st post now so it's easy to find in the future.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> So does the retail DVD copy install to a EA folder or does it go into STEAM like MW2 did?Will be picking mine up on Thursday morning.



it installs an ea folder. it does not link to the steam client and the disc can be given away even if u used it.. or solfd.. but who would wanna do that?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 2, 2010)

Played a lil bit of SP was really fun, had some enemies spawn right in front of me though and I got flashing windows but If I go to options and re-select 2xaa it goes away which is odd cause it was already selected. 

Played MP and its much better than the beta, I saw no Flashing Textures (At least on the map I was on) and I played much better (Don't know if thats cause I played the Beta, ppl sucked or because the game is smoother)

Want to play so much but I have to go to college now. Be back on later for zum more fun!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> it installs an ea folder. it does not link to the steam client and the disc can be given away even if u used it.. or solfd.. but who would wanna do that?



Thank You for the info ,And thank god no Steam link


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 2, 2010)

im not sure if anyone else has noticed but the pre load is available in the UK on steam now!!!!!!

Im downloading off steam good also @ 4.8mb  get on it guys!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 2, 2010)

i keep getting kicked from any and all servers. Is there a patch that steam has yet to update with?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Stop pre-loading you damn UK wankers! I'm only getting 32k!


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Mar 2, 2010)

I installed with the game disc and there was an update on install so I would asume steam might have a quick patch. I could be wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

This is the best trailer........EVER!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFtxDHv5Ml4&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=FCFA29592C6D6DE7


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

anyone have any ideas how to get my vsync working?

tried forcing in ccc  and in game still no go..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> anyone have any ideas how to get my vsync working?
> 
> tried forcing in ccc  and in game still no go..



Try D3D Overrider for RivaTuner. 

thanks for the sig 1kurgan1


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhh!! SICK GAME IS SICK!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> anyone have any ideas how to get my vsync working?
> 
> tried forcing in ccc  and in game still no go..



You a fan of vsync shev? I am too (with certain games).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone getting kicked when trying to log into a server?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

funniest shit ever i was chilling inside the boat on SP and went outside with the dogs for a minute... when i came back the four dudes were arguing over cage fighting vs wwf and hulk hogan vs the sarge that shit had me cracking up

yes i wanna get my vsync working... screan tearing is ugly.. overclocked my gpu a little now im getting like 75-90fps and tearing is insane


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 2, 2010)

tpu server has been in full effect all day. some great games going so far so get your asses in there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> tpu server has been in full effect all day. some great games going so far so get your asses in there.



Still downloading.....


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 2, 2010)

Are all the slots full?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

bc2 UFC vs WWF

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQRdbmjwaEo

@shogoxt im in the server there is nobody there... so im blowin shit up

i dont understand why the ping on my keyboard reads 92 but in the server it reads 190... plus the menu text is jacked up and overlayed


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

server ping is wrong, trust the keyboard. i'll be on the server in a bit, eating


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 3, 2010)

I was just playing the SP and I have no audio for the dialogue. If it wasnt for the subtitles it would be a silent game. The other sounds are just fine just no vocals. I can't here them talking. WTF?!!!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I was just playing the SP and I have no audio for the dialogue. If it wasnt for the subtitles it would be a silent game. The other sounds are just fine just no vocals. I can't here them talking. WTF?!!!


Dont worry, they are good at bandaiding and patching shit that dont work. :shadedshu Its called "free" R&D. They release it, you play it, then tell them what shit needs fixed after paying for it. Its standard practice nowadays.


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 3, 2010)

hey add me to the list i just got the game my user mane is fafa21


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 3, 2010)

Steam server is overloaded...can't even start downloading...so much for preloading.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 3, 2010)

So, I bought BC2 from GamersGate this weekend. I downloaded the install files from the site, and installed. Game didn't pass the date check (ok, makes sense).

Now today, the game gets pass date check (ok), however, it asks for the DVD/CD?!?

Uh.............................. Digital Download asking for DVD/CD? That is a new one....

Also, the installer from Gamer's Gate did not ask which version of DRM I wanted, so I assuming it picked one for me, and I assumed they picked Online Activation.... But now I'm starting to wonder...

Any help/tips???


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 3, 2010)

Can I join? I just got it installed but haven't logged on yet. If I do, I'll more than likely use Loosenut for in-game name.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

of course ! put [TPU] as your tag...

on the main screen, hit multiplayer, and then server browser
search [TPU] and our server should show.... 
search box is in the top right corner


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 3, 2010)

i preloaded in under 10 minutes ...not bad over in the uk mailman, might see you on in a couple of days when is released and you have downloaded.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wont have my copy until tomorrow


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> tpu server has been in full effect all day. some great games going so far so get your asses in there.



I am confused how to connect!  I have the ip but no place to put it!

69.12.77.41:19567


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Mar 3, 2010)

love this game, the sound is phenomenal, they did a gr8 job with it.  Only playing SP because of my online gaming addictions  but it is almost the best FPS I have played, I am really enjoying it.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

just hit server browser.. this cancel.. in the search bar type [TPU]TechPowerUp! and click search then add to favs.. i just left... no one in it still...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crashed thrice during online play... -_-

2 time CTD, 1 time gave me a faded white screen with sound....

I played the SP for more than an hour, didn't crash .


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 3, 2010)

I keep losing my connection to our clan server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I keep losing my connection to our clan server.



it is an issue with EA and DICE. they are fixing it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is an issue with EA and DICE. they are fixing it.



Same I am sad.  I was having a good time on there.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is an issue with EA and DICE. they are fixing it.



Just dropped out of game with "connection to EA has been lost"

I sure hope they fix it. -_-

The beta was a lot more reliable than this (network-wise), their servers must be overloaded.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Same I am sad.  I was having a good time on there.



gotta give it a day or so


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sadly now I have been disconnect and cannot play on ANY server ATM.  Damn opening day...


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm @ 78%.. I hope to play some tonight and see everyone on the battlefield!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

EA online is down.... we wait


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Got one CTD during SP just now. Lil frustrating how they spawn in front of you and kill you instantly without warning. I'm going to sleep a bit and continue when I wake up. Overall a real solid game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, this game is seriously kickbutt. But my head is kicking my brain, I need to get some sleep, see you guys tomorrow...


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

the single player is alot of fun while they sort these minor issues out.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> the single player is alot of fun while they sort these minor issues out.


+1 Thats what I have been doing this evening, I dont even really try the online part for the first few days. Give it till this weekend all the bugs should start working their way out.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 3, 2010)

When I click to join our server in my favorites or in the main server browser or on any other server for that matter nothing happens. 

A little box pops up for 3 seconds that says please wait and then disappears. AND NOTHING HAPPENS

I cant join any servers because the F$%^&ng USER INTERFACE DOESN'T WORK.\



NOW theres a cool new feature to close the game!!! Just double click on any server and watch your game close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITS SO AWESOME...........bullet in head.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> When I click to join our server in my favorites or in the main server browser or on any other server for that matter nothing happens.
> 
> A little box pops up for 3 seconds that says please wait and then disappears. AND NOTHING HAPPENS
> 
> ...



yea they are working on it. give it some time.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

they're having problems, EA/DICE are working on it.
I said it's down, and we wait like 5 posts before yours.
i know it sucks, believe me... but it's not a broken game or just you experiencing it.


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> they're having problems, EA/DICE are working on it.
> I said it's down, and we wait like 5 posts before yours.
> i know it sucks, believe me... but it's not a broken game or just you experiencing it.



Why does it say 28/32 players in the server then?


Thanks for clearing this up, I can actually study while I wait for this..


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

because rather than wait they keep joining and crashing 2 mins later
none of us can getting a working game for more than a few minutes

but it is launch of a massive title, multiplayer focused.
it's not out of the ordinary, and they have confirmed they know of the issues and are working on them.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 3, 2010)

what was that beta thing for again? I cant remember what we use betas for again, its right on the tip of my brain.........OH thats right we use betas to make sure there are no GAME PLAY CRIPPLING BUGS in the game before it is released........


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> what was that beta thing for again? I cant remember what we use betas for again, its right on the tip of my brain.........OH thats right we use betas to make sure there are no GAME PLAY CRIPPLING BUGS in the game before it is released........



beta was minuscule compared to this.
we would have never gotten 8 hours earlier in the day if beta hadn't gotten it that far.
there are thousands of people trying to log into EAs authentication servers at once

They are working on it.

it sounds as though you have never played a massive game on release. there are issues, it happens.
I am just as upset, it's just complaining at us doesn't help anything.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 3, 2010)

This always happens when Battlefield games first come out. I remember how bad BF2 was when it first came out took them four patches to fix it.............


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 3, 2010)

honestly mines not even done downloading it because steam is retarded and didnt allow preload. but anyways, if EA was not ready for the sheer amount of people that were going to be online playing this game they are morons. this game really is "one of the most anticipated games of 2010 on ANY platform" and E F###ingA wasnt ready?? he's right WHY WAS THERE A DAMN BETA?!?!?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah man.. i dont doubt this dev team at all.. after seeing what theyve put into it I can't imagine how it will be once they actually release a patch or two...

on SP i was getting some messed up images while in the boat... looked like the boat was under water slighly... little things here and there that im sure will get fixed..

all in all.. this is possibly the best $50 Ive spent on a game in the past 1.5 years.

only one that tops it is TF2 @ $14.99


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can OP add me to list?


IGN: Ejjman1

Most played: Medic


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> honestly mines not even done downloading it because steam is retarded and didnt allow preload. but anyways, if EA was not ready for the sheer amount of people that were going to be online playing this game they are morons. this game really is "one of the most anticipated games of 2010 on ANY platform" and E F###ingA wasnt ready?? he's right WHY WAS THERE A DAMN BETA?!?!?



it's not a matter of "being ready"

there is no way to know how code will run with that many people at once, until it happens.
then they fix the breaks, and all is well.

seriously, this is the way it goes.

the problem is, EA makes everyone authenticate with them first, and not just the server itself.

they already control who can host , they should have kept the security at one layer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 3, 2010)

this game is epic. give it time.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is epic. give it time.



that's an understatement


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> this game is epic. give it time.



I know its epic thats why I'm pissed I cant play it!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 3, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Sadly now I have been disconnect and cannot play on ANY server ATM.  Damn opening day...



Yeah, it won't let me connect to any servers either. Oh well, I should sleep anyhow. 

On a side note, I had played the Singleplayer pre-patch and there were many stutters and areas of low framerates.

Now after patching, holy crap..... 0_o I have all max settings w/ 8xAA and 16xAF, DX11, and I'm getting frame rates 60+, consistently.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

I probably should do work now...  No, going to beat SP.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

I just finished the tank mission part and entering the village now i hope its not almost over


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 3, 2010)

Day 1 patch has been published
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ta/920167-day-1-patch-has-been-published.html

Be lucky that you have the game already xD Next week a copy for me maybe :/

That should bring the beta fixes that were made during and after 'gone gold'.

edit: hmm that was yeasterday? I assume  Oh well.. Too much posts on BC2 threads, can't keep up.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

do the patches work auto if you dont use steam?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

yes

there is an updater that checks at game launch, you should see the little window before the game actually loads


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh man After the second save in Bolivia when the boat attacks. My game cut out the audio and would flash to a grey screen every 1 or 2 seconds. No audio and a Grey Screen. Every time I restart the game and pick up from that autosave it does the same thing.

Not sure what to do say or think right now.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 3, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Oh man After the second save in Bolivia when the boat attacks. My game cut out the audio and would flash to a grey screen every 1 or 2 seconds. No audio and a Grey Screen. Every time I restart the game and pick up from that autosave it does the same thing.
> 
> Not sure what to do say or think right now.



I've had the same issue, I'm not sure what causes it, but hopefully a patch or driver will fix it soon. I'll be playing a game when it will just cut out like a CTD, but instead of the desktop, I get a grey screen and my computer becomes unresponsive requiring a hard boot.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 3, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I've had the same issue, I'm not sure what causes it, but hopefully a patch or driver will fix it soon. I'll be playing a game when it will just cut out like a CTD, but instead of the desktop, I get a grey screen and my computer becomes unresponsive requiring a hard boot.



Yeah I got my second CTD just now. I waited a bit and when I loaded my save game it worked just fine. I've now passed that part but like I said I got a CTD so I decided to check here again. I hope they have a patch in the works.


----------



## caleb (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope the intro is as good as BF2 otherwise Im not buying ^^


----------



## gumpty (Mar 3, 2010)

Urgh, living in the UK sucks ass. All I've wanted to do this week is play this game - and I've still got to wait another day and a half! Rubbish.

My missus is going to be ... umm ... 'stoked', that I bought this game. Playing BF2 on my brother's PC was what got me into computers and PC gaming.


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Urgh, living in the UK sucks ass. All I've wanted to do this week is play this game - and I've still got to wait another day and a half! Rubbish.
> 
> My missus is going to be ... umm ... 'stoked', that I bought this game. Playing BF2 on my brother's PC was what got me into computers and PC gaming.



It's like BF2 but probably 10x better!

Have fun waiting


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 3, 2010)

servers still down or what?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 3, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I've had the same issue, I'm not sure what causes it, but hopefully a patch or driver will fix it soon. I'll be playing a game when it will just cut out like a CTD, but instead of the desktop, I get a grey screen and my computer becomes unresponsive requiring a hard boot.





AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah I got my second CTD just now. I waited a bit and when I loaded my save game it worked just fine. I've now passed that part but like I said I got a CTD so I decided to check here again. I hope they have a patch in the works.



If you guys want I can probably send you my save files (finished campaign). Then you could just skip to the next part. PM me if you are interested.



caleb said:


> I hope the intro is as good as BF2 otherwise Im not buying ^^



The EA logo is pretty awesome... For once I did not mind watching it.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 3, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Urgh, living in the UK sucks ass. All I've wanted to do this week is play this game - and I've still got to wait another day and a half! Rubbish.



azarimy to the rescue 
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...59-azarimys-bfbc2-comics-13.html#post12986287

rage!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 3, 2010)

Played a bunch of rounds last night, utterly incredible - My only qualm is that it's not BF3 and it feels like its missing 32 people, jets and a couple more choppers when you play.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 3, 2010)

Just downloaded for my boy while hes in school. But game will not launch. Comes up a problem has stopped game from working and needs to close. Windows will notify me when fixed. Dam hes going to be upset hes been looking foward to this game.

Any IDEAS ?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

not something i have experienced yet.

sounds like it is outside of the game, as in windows itself. not sure of the immediate solution, but check that ALL drivers are updated, as well as windows is updated.

I would also create a fresh thread under games, just to get more attention.  put the error message in the title of it, and people who wouldn't checked out this thread will see it, and hopefully have some answers. I say this mainly because, this error is not in any way specific to BC2 , it is a windows error. I haven't heard of it happening to anyone else yet, so i don't know that they will have a ready solution.


----------



## viczulis (Mar 3, 2010)

Got it. Screwed around updated everything still nothing but then I found validate download on steam account. I guess there was 23 files or something not right it fixed them and now it works.
Cool, now I can see him play and see if I will get it or not. Hes pretty much my game tester. LOL


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

awesome... it really is a great game.

you might as well jump on for a few before he gets home


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

I just had a play through in single player for about an hour, forgot how fun and explosively crazy these games are, graphics are good, especially the lighting, sound detail is top notch and blowing pointless shit up adds to the excitement. 

Got some lag mainly when Im in a cloud of smoke and heaps of shit is blowing up but still very playable.

Playing at 1080p, 8xMSAA + 16xAF also HBAO or wateva u call it is turned on.

I will post some screenies up soon if you guys want!


----------



## Gzero (Mar 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I just had a play through in single player for about an hour, forgot how fun and explosively crazy these games are, graphics are good, especially the lighting, sound detail is top notch and blowing pointless shit up adds to the excitement.
> 
> Got some lag mainly when Im in a cloud of smoke and heaps of shit is blowing up but still very playable.
> 
> ...



No your not allowed! lol

ps (not because it would spoil anything SP related, just your spec... lol)

Post away! 

2ps turn off HBAO and see if it gets rid of the lag, it makes my camera feel floaty so I turn it off till they patch that or improve it's performance.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 3, 2010)

Have fired up Steam after work today and hello, Mister Stream would like to know if I want to pre-load BC2.

Fuck YES I would!

So, while Europe got screwed on the release date (as usual), at least we get to pre-load.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah they had mentioned they were still trying for uk pre-load.

good


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 3, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 [PC] 	Despatched 	03/03/2010

Wohoo \o/ Next week it's game time for me too. Well first SP and everyone is way ahead in MP, but will be more fun to kill higher ranked players


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 3, 2010)

hey this is prob a dumb question but how do i join the tpu server cus i want to play with you guys?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 3, 2010)

just open the game, click multiplayer at the top
click cancel as it is searching for a full list, you don't need it.

just type "[TPU]" without quotes, in the box at the top right of this screen. it should only take a few seconds, and then it will pop up in the list.

enjoy


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 3, 2010)

is the server online now cus im not seeing it popin up?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure TPU in the brackets in capitalized, if it isn't it won't show up.


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 3, 2010)

ok i got it thanks for the fast responce


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep, that was the one thing that I noticed with it right of the bat too when I couldn't find it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 3, 2010)

Are the BC2 servers down for maintenance? We can't get server connections? Teamspeak wont let me connect either


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

i had to disable my windows firewall junk last night to connect... even though it worked fine for several hours after installation.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 3, 2010)

It worked just fine Last night. I just installed my new router and speed is up to 9.93Mbps Down and 1.0Mbps Up. There shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 3, 2010)

F this game I can only play singleplayer.Everytime I try to join a server it just logs me off.
I will try again next month maybe they will have it fixed by then.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Problems on and off with the connection...  Still good though.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait until us Europeans jump in and mess up the last working connections  Good idea on DICE part not to release it on same day globally, less load to iron out the kinks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2010)

Connection issue has STILL not been fixed.  EA and DICE need to get their act together!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I place myself in the DMZ and still can't connect. WTF was the beta for?!!? This should have been taken care of. I have played a total of 2 games so far. While playing it was fun and that is why I am even more angry..I liked it, want to play more, but can not.

Guess it's single player for me until they get this figured out!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn this game is fun, but just got my first desktop crash, nothing major though!


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 3, 2010)

I managed to connect yeaterday for about 3 minutes then got kicked out. 

Haven't been able to reconnect yet


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I seem to be sharing all the problems, *BUT*...

The server apparently was reset if I'm correct, and I connected on the first try, and didn't d/c once. Played great games, loving that 4 way Team Deathmatch


----------



## ERazer (Mar 4, 2010)

subcribe


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 4, 2010)

PM sent, requesting to join


----------



## RX-7 (Mar 4, 2010)

put me in RX-7 is my ingame


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

Could someone with a nvidia video card upload a video showing how long it takes you to get into a server (IE: load time).  Thanks...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2010)

I got onto a Branzone server tonight and played a few rounds and then went and ate. 
Now I can't connect again. I have to say this game SP & MP is the shit. I'm lovin it. This is what I expected for that $60 I spent on MW2. I am just 200 point from getting my repair tool for engineer too. These maps are sweet. Does this game graphically remind you guys of Crysis ? Maybe it is the jungle Maps. I keep getting Crysis flashbacks though. I have everything set at High, but I had to drop to 1440x900 to play with out lag. Playing fine now. I can live with this.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 4, 2010)

I still cant connect to any servers. Its not my firewall or port setting ether. And its still saying failed to connect to EA online.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I still cant join any servers. And its still saying failed to connect to EA online.



Yeah I'm thinking they get overloaded in the evening. It is play time on the west coast.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just played while ago. The thing is, don't spam clicks, if you click too fast, you will likely getting that message.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

If any of you guys are able to finally get into match could you place fraps your load time into the map using a nvidia card.  Thanks...


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 4, 2010)

I finally got to play for about 45 minutes last night! and it's kick ass! I couldn't find the TPU server listed... How can we add the server to our favorites with the IP? Or will we have to wait on a patch?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If any of you guys are able to finally get into match could you place fraps your load time into the map using a nvidia card.  Thanks...



I opened friends tab, click on one of them to join their server, and at the same time start the timer on my cellphone. It took ~14 seconds to see the in-game squad menu.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't get into a server at all today. -_-

Keep getting "connection to the game server has been lost"

I had 0 issues during the beta, never got any message like this. Have to wonder what they did that totally borked it...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I just played while ago. The thing is, don't spam clicks, if you click too fast, you will likely getting that message.



Thanks for that.  I am actually looking for results using a non-raid setup.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I just played while ago. The thing is, don't spam clicks, if you click too fast, you will likely getting that message.



NO thats not it at all. It ALLWAYS says please wait for a second after you click on join to join a server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If any of you guys are able to finally get into match could you place fraps your load time into the map using a nvidia card.  Thanks...



I don't have an NV setup, but I have the slowest load times ever. I usually go through a full load screen, then it blinks black and starts a 2nd one ,then I can join. And by the time I join, my teamates are already over enemy bases with helicopters and 4 wheelers and usually a few people have already died or been killing.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm always the 1st one on the map.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm always the 1st one on the map.



Wonder if it's the RAID setup you got, I know that will help, but I get in so late I usually seem to always been the last.


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wonder if it's the RAID setup you got, I know that will help, but I get in so late I usually seem to always been the last.



not quite sure if it's the RAID, as I don't have that, I can get in games in about 8 seconds, which seems really fast. I'm normally first, aswell.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

Part is RAID, part is CPU. I believe TRIPTEX posted a screenshot somewhere that the game used all 4 cores.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 4, 2010)

dunno about the raid, as I am not usually near first on a map.
Then again I haven't paid attention to that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

I noticed it because I'm usually look for someone already spawned (through squad list) and then spawn on them, but I didn't see anyone.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Part is RAID, part is CPU. I believe TRIPTEX posted a screenshot somewhere that the game used all 4 cores.



That could be it, but even then a 720be is no slouch, I am almost always dead last. Dont bother me a ton as I just spawn on others though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2010)

hey let's play!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

Ejjman1 said:


> not quite sure if it's the RAID, as I don't have that, I can get in games in about 8 seconds, which seems really fast. I'm normally first, aswell.



Do you mind posting up a video on youtube showing your load time?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

i have raid 0 and it takes me usually 20+ seconds.... but offline loading sp missions takes under 8


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd love to join the club 

exodusprime1337 | exodusprime1337 | engineer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Had some good games tonight, will be nice when you guys outside the US join us.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2010)

yea, a ton of fun once again. the great thing about having our own server is playing with fun people. i really look forward to finding some clan competition in the coming weeks.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

i played nelson bay for a few moments for the first time.. seemed like a small map with constant action. so far i like white pass and panama canal

you guys have fav maps?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i played nelson bay for a few moments for the first time.. seemed like a small map with constant action. so far i like white pass and panama canal
> 
> you guys have fav maps?



id say panama canal and that desert map by the sea


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

has anyone use this

made a nice improvement for me, makes the screen appear to have some cinimatic feel to it when i use fov @ 59


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2010)

that is actually quite useful! brings me back to geometry class!


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 4, 2010)

im up! 

Reefer86 - Reefer86^ - Medic


----------



## douglatins (Mar 4, 2010)

Is a Steam group ready? Sign us up and I play as every class depending the circumstances of the squad
ingame name is DeusEx


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Just got another desktop crash in SP, anyone else getting crashes?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

ive almost have enough money for the game


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ive almost have enough money for the game



awesome - let me know and we'll game 

i normally am not much for the cat pics and stuff - but i like your new avvy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

I wanted to post my settings.ini because I wanted to know if anyone else uses similar settings. It still looks great with my setup but the reason I chose to put certain things to low or false is to improve my ability to kill you. 


```
[WindowSettings]
Width=1680
Height=1050
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=low
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=low
Undergrowth=low
StaticObjects=low
Terrain=high
Shadows=low
Bloom=false
HSAO=false
MSAA=0
Water=medium
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=10
Aniso=0
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=65
```


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I wanted to post my settings.ini because I wanted to know if anyone else uses similar settings. It still looks great with my setup but the reason I chose to put certain things to low or false is to improve my ability to kill you.
> SNIP*



To each their own.. but that's pretty weak IMO. It's not like we're playing for money.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel like I can't see anything! lol Everything looks so awesome, I really do have a hard time spotting people. It's sad 
But seriously though, if you have any issues running this game but you don't want to completely give up the awesome look of the game, give my settings a try.
Your FPS will improve no doubt.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I find the difficulty in seeing enemies is part of the experience. With your settings you would definitely be able to see better. Undergrowth and Overgrowth are the vegetation... without them enabled you see far too well. If I'm using my cammo to snipe from a bush where (on my screen) I'm completely hidden, in your screen I'm standing there like an ass waiting to be shot. With shadows on low enemies also just stand out.

Anyone who needs to run these settings to maintain a playable framerate is exempt from my nerd rage rant.

Since my system can run all High, 2xAA, 4xAF no hbao I wouldn't take any pride in kills achieved while running lowered settings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

I JUST BOUGHT BC2!!!! hellz yeA!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratz, and welcome! 

@johnny, you will get used to it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

OK its almost done downloading!! (80%) what server should i play on? what is some things i should check out before i start playing?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

uh ... TPU server, duh 
when you get in game, go to the multiplayer menu and select server browser.
hit cancel
in the top right, type in "[TPU]" exactly, capitalized, without quotes


----------



## Killura (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> the reason I chose to put certain things to low or false is to improve my ability to kill you.






Got my copy from game stop around 9:10pm on tuesday.  And yes they were closed, but thats just a perk to having a girlfirend that works in a video game store.  Gunna do the install tonight, damn school and work is getting the way of my pwnage once again!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

Why do i only have a damn AK47? i cannot choose class or weapon? I HAS A FRICKIN SAD!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why do i only have a damn AK47? i cannot choose class or weapon? I HAS A FRICKIN SAD!



yeah you can... if it's multiplayer when the round first loads (after you click join) or in between deaths, on the waiting screen, click the little black bar with up arrows, above your current loadout. then you can customize the current class.

to the left of the loadout, is the class selection

assault
engineer
medic
recon

the loadout is at the very bottom of the screen i mentioned, that comes up while you are waiting to respawn or at the very beginning of the round.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why do i only have a damn AK47? i cannot choose class or weapon? I HAS A FRICKIN SAD!



Can't tell if you are trolling or being serious.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I wanted to post my settings.ini because I wanted to know if anyone else uses similar settings. It still looks great with my setup but the reason I chose to put certain things to low or false is to improve my ability to kill you.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Hey you can't max that on your HD5770? Its sad to see that my settings are higher than yours on a 3000 series card, even if my res is low. You even put it on DX10.

Width=1280
Height=1024
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=75
VSync=true
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=high
Bloom=true
HSAO=true
MSAA=2
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=auto
Aniso=4
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=55


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

my copy will be arriving at my door in just a few mins - *cracks open an ice cold cider* goodbye CoD:MW2 *uninstalls*


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I find the difficulty in seeing enemies is part of the experience. With your settings you would definitely be able to see better. Undergrowth and Overgrowth are the vegetation... without them enabled you see far too well. If I'm using my cammo to snipe from a bush where (on my screen) I'm completely hidden, in your screen I'm standing there like an ass waiting to be shot. With shadows on low enemies also just stand out.
> 
> Anyone who needs to run these settings to maintain a playable framerate is exempt from my nerd rage rant.
> 
> Since my system can run all High, 2xAA, 4xAF no hbao I wouldn't take any pride in kills achieved while running lowered settings.



If this bugs you, you should see my QuakeLive config. Thing is, I used to compete in the quake series so its a whole other tier of skill level. But yeah, I'll try all high today. I simply copied over my beta config. It looks so damn nice with everything on, I find myself looking more at the architecture then the enemies I'm supposed to kill.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> If this bugs you, you should see my QuakeLive config. Thing is, I used to compete in the quake series so its a whole other tier of skill level. But yeah, I'll try all high today. I simply copied over my beta config. It looks so damn nice with everything on, I find myself looking more at the architecture then the enemies I'm supposed to kill.



Quake wasn't about camouflage though. With twitch shooters like quake where 99% (if not 100%) of the competitive players are running heavily modified configs it's different. 

It doesn't really bug me that much but I think there should be a minimum level of vegetation and shadows on the maps that can't be removed thought client tweaks.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Quake wasn't about camouflage though. With twitch shooters like quake where 99% (if not 100%) of the competitive players are running heavily modified configs it's different.
> 
> It doesn't really bug me that much but I think there should be a minimum level of vegetation and shadows on the maps that can't be removed thought client tweaks.



Nothing is removed, it just makes it easier on the system to render stuff. I'll take some pics for you guys tonight so I can show you what exactly makes it different. You can't blame me for exploring options DICE left in the settings.ini, especially if that means I get more FPS. BTW, how do I take screens, resort to fraps?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I find the difficulty in seeing enemies is part of the experience. With your settings you would definitely be able to see better. Undergrowth and Overgrowth are the vegetation... without them enabled you see far too well. If I'm using my cammo to snipe from a bush where (on my screen) I'm completely hidden, in your screen I'm standing there like an ass waiting to be shot. With shadows on low enemies also just stand out.
> 
> Anyone who needs to run these settings to maintain a playable framerate is exempt from my nerd rage rant.
> 
> Since my system can run all High, 2xAA, 4xAF no hbao I wouldn't take any pride in kills achieved while running lowered settings.



What I did was left every thing on high and true , but dropped to 1440x900. Still looks greats just not as wide as a field. Which I'm used to because in real life I'm blind in my left eye.  Hey you two fella's does this game have moments of Crysis flashbacks while you are playing ?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 4, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> What I did was left every thing on high and true , but dropped to 1440x900. Still looks greats just not as wide as a field. Which I'm used to because in real life I'm blind in my left eye.  Hey you two fella's does this game have moments of *Crysis flashbacks while you are playing* ?



Certainly does. I frickin' loved Crysis (first half..)! BC2 is like Crysis excitement overload but it actually runs good.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Certainly does. I frickin' loved Crysis (first half..)! BC2 is like Crysis excitement overload but it actually runs good.



Same HERE! It feels just like Crysis or like what Crysis tried to be but failed. I too see and feel the relationship. Just think Crysis could have been BC2 quality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 4, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Can't tell if you are trolling or being serious.



No trolling here. it was the first server i joined would only let me use the AK then i went to a diffrent server and i could choose my class.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 4, 2010)

I still have a heck of time trying to connect to a server. I have to log in and out for ten times to join some random server with the chance of getting disconnected. Then sometimes my luck gets bad and I get Failed to Connect to EA server or really bad No Servers Available. 

p p p please Dice... Give us a patch.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 4, 2010)

firewall?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Nothing is removed, it just makes it easier on the system to render stuff. I'll take some pics for you guys tonight so I can show you what exactly makes it different. You can't blame me for exploring options DICE left in the settings.ini, especially if that means I get more FPS. BTW, how do I take screens, resort to fraps?



In DICE's defence they gave gamers this option for those who can't run the game maxed out. Ironically they're designed for performance balance while they're being used for graphical imbalance. 



			
				settings.ini said:
			
		

> Overgrowth=low
> Undergrowth=low



I believe (although I could be wrong) these 2 settings control the quantity and detail of vegetation. Over being trees and bushes and Under being grasses. I use FRAPS for my screenshots.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I still have a heck of time trying to connect to a server. I have to log in and out for ten times to join some random server with the chance of getting disconnected. Then sometimes my luck gets bad and I get Failed to Connect to EA server or really bad No Servers Available.
> 
> p p p please Dice... Give us a patch.



Did you try to forward some ports? 

Port: 80 TCP
Port: 18121 TCP
Port: 18126 TCP
Port: 18126 UDP
Port: 13505 TCP


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 4, 2010)

also for ports check your router settings for an EA tunnel port. my router says it opened up port 10000 for that. sounds suspicious...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you try to forward some ports?
> 
> Port: 80 TCP
> Port: 18121 TCP
> ...



I'm the DMZ. No need for that. All Ports are open.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 4, 2010)

With some people being able to play almost all the time and others not being able to play at all i makes me wonder if individual ISPs need to update their DNS before the connections get though.. I'm just taking guesses now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a Heads up.

If you had a problem like mine, where the game will refuse to go to full screen, you have to manually change it in the .ini for game settings since it is not a normal option.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 4, 2010)

SO many damned problems its making it unplayable 

My latest problem: 

*NO F#$%ING SOUND*

the sound was working fine for the first two days even though I couldnt login or join a server but now the sound is all F#$%ed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> SO many damned problems its making it unplayable
> 
> My latest problem:
> 
> ...



Update your audio to the very latest drivers.  Then switch the audio in game to "War Tapes".  That should correct the issue.  My roommate's sound would work for everything but the vocals.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

yeah - having tonns of problems with the game myself - the main one being that I cant join ANY game even though server browser says their is space unless its something retarded like 7/32 players then yes i can join - otherwise it does nothing I have to carry on going down the list & clicking on servers that have free slots that it wont let me in not to mention the fact that it takes almost 5mins to update the server list...

everything else seems to work fine - I just cant seem to get into a game at all. is this the end result after months of beta testing??? what were they doing?? drawling all over each others faces with felt tip pens?

Im close to quitting the game for another 4 days (until monday) until they sort these issues out because at this rate i might as well just go play with my dick


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

oh & people on my friends list keep dissapearing.....& keep getting disconnected from server when searching for games. blah blah blah..... so disapointed - I was looking foward to playing over the weekend. but i cant even do that now. my mates are having similar issues.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

Have the Multiplayer issues been fixed or at least updated a bit?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't have any CTD playing our server since yesterday. Guess they fixed it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2010)

koolies!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> oh & people on my friends list keep dissapearing.....& keep getting disconnected from server when searching for games. blah blah blah..... so disapointed - I was looking foward to playing over the weekend. but i cant even do that now. my mates are having similar issues.



Yeah, they are aware of the connection issues.  It is server side and they have been working on it since day 1.  Them working on it is part of the reason you get disconnected from EA master server every now and then.  It has been significantly improved as of today.

Please note the list of players on the server was a snap shot and not a up to the minute account of who is on the server.  Since, as you stated and does happen, the server list takes like 3 to 4 minutes to display anything.  Any number of people could have joined/left a server.  Suggestion, try joining any server with low ping full or otherwise.  Or try servers that are kinda full (5 to 8 slots open) instead of nearly full (1 to 3 slots).

You can also play with us in [TPU] TechPowerUp! Clan Server and add some of us to your buddy list and just join us for games when we find good places to kill people.


----------



## lemode (Mar 4, 2010)

can't say it enough i love this game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

You should stop killing me with your grenade launcher. Cheapo!


----------



## lemode (Mar 4, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You should stop killing me with your grenade launcher. Cheapo!



i was hoping someone would say something to that degree and you did not disappoint!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2010)

Seriously, they need to fix the bugs in this game.  They are aware of the connection issues but do they acknowledge and will fix the surmountable, undeniable, obvious game stop bugs?  Honestly, this games makes me wonder why I didn't prefer MW2 .  I mean seriously, it's starting to look like my total wait time from clicking the BC2 icon to playing in game is close to the wait time for MW2's P2P setup. :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You can also play with us in [TPU] TechPowerUp! Clan Server and add some of us to your buddy list and just join us for games when we find good places to kill people.



I would but unfortunately my game has a nasty habit of deleting my friends. tried over 20 times. nothing doing


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 4, 2010)

You have some really weird issues. In fact, my friends list stayed intact after the beta, everyone that I added during the beta are still there.


----------



## bigtye (Mar 4, 2010)

Having spent alot of time on the beta, and finally getting into a multiplayer game in the wee hours of this morning, (thanks to full servers and connection problems), I feel the playing experience is much improved. Like, heaps and heaps improved.

I never used to bother with the LMG's as medic in the beta, just shotgun to the face up close. Now, on server I see heaps of guys using the LMG's, as well as myself. Much improved accuracy has made this weapon viable again.

I'm finding it a little hard to start off with though, as I have no gadgets and some guys have 31hrs play time (already) and a million gadgets. Playing as medic with no first aid or defib etc, you are almost useless to your squad.

No sound problems for me luckily, but some of my clanmates have graphical glitches where the symbols leave a shadow ghosting blur across the screen until the screen is filled up. Anyone else seen this?

Tye


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would but unfortunately my game has a nasty habit of deleting my friends. tried over 20 times. nothing doing



Update:  The Buddy list and some other issues seem to related to the Beta.  If you still have the Beta installed, please remove it.  Then shut down Steam and restart Steam.  Then any issues related to missing buddies should stop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Update:  The Buddy list and some other issues seem to related to the Beta.  If you still have the Beta installed, please remove it.  Then shut down Steam and restart Steam.  Then any issues related to missing buddies should stop.



never had the beta


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> never had the beta



Just relaying information I get a hold of from EA.  Not sure what your issued with your friend list is.  It may just be them taking the EA Master server offline 2 or 3 times in the last day fixing things.  The buddy list may simply reappear the next time you log on.

I would definitely send them an e-mail about the issue and I am sorry you are having so much trouble.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

another thing - what is HSAO in the graphics settings?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 5, 2010)

Horizon-based Ambient Occlusion

HBAO stands for Horizon-based Ambient Occlusion and is a rendering technique developed by Nvidia originally and that we have integrated into Frostbite for use on all DX10 and DX11 graphics cards.

It is a technique that creates soft & realistic contact shadows between objects and can really enhance the visuals but in a quite subtle way. It can be a demanding effect for the graphics card and as such is primarily meant for more higher-end cards. It only is a cost on the GPU, not the CPU.

Since the PC Beta we've done a bunch of optimizations on the effect together with both Nvidia and AMD, so if you had performance problems with it before: please give it a shot again in the retail game if you have a modern & fast GPU!

For the full technical details about how HBAO works, see this presentation by Nvidia from SIGGRAPH 2008: Image-Space Horizon-Based Ambient Occlusion.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 5, 2010)

HSAO is a system killer, well kinda


----------



## Kursah (Mar 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just a Heads up.
> 
> If you had a problem like mine, where the game will refuse to go to full screen, you have to manually change it in the .ini for game settings since it is not a normal option.



ALT+Enter didn't work for ya? A guy on my clan had a similar issue, and he did that, it stayed fixed after that. But I suppose if the .ini was set incorrectly by the game for some reason it'd be annoying to launch in a window every time!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey guys, just a tip if you have a quad and are crashing to desktop or doing a hard reset, i found that disabling the 4th core stopped me from crashing


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Horizon-based Ambient Occlusion
> 
> HBAO stands for Horizon-based Ambient Occlusion and is a rendering technique developed by Nvidia originally and that we have integrated into Frostbite for use on all DX10 and DX11 graphics cards.
> 
> ...




I think I will give it a miss lol - even with all the settings cranked right up I think my machine is feeling the strain a little. - I can hear 1 of my 4870's wheezing.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

For those who want to try adding me up - IGN - 'LockonStrat0s' (because of my love of sniper rifles)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 5, 2010)

Kursah said:


> ALT+Enter didn't work for ya? A guy on my clan had a similar issue, and he did that, it stayed fixed after that. But I suppose if the .ini was set incorrectly by the game for some reason it'd be annoying to launch in a window every time!



No that did not work.  I tried a few things with Lemode helping me on TS, but no luck.  he finally just said, "Try editing the settings in the .ini"  I did and it was set to false for some reason.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I think I will give it a miss lol - even with all the settings cranked right up I think my machine is feeling the strain a little. - I can hear 1 of my 4870's wheezing.



I don't think the difference with HBAO is significant enough to justify the drop in frame rate, so I have mine off for this game.

P.S. Signs you are on a server full of noobs.  Joined a game of 28+ after an hour long 2 on 1 match with Scrizz and Lemode.  Since I was now paranoid from being hunted, I managed to go from last to 3rd place in 5 minutes.  Everyone just seemed like they were standing in the open to me and I was like   19 kills, 4 deaths, 1500+ combat score that I completely attribute to Scrizz and Lemode (Soviet_Missile).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

how can you manually enter the servers ip?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

& I cant find the tech power up server


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> & I cant find the tech power up server



search [TPU] only and make sure it's all caps and the brackets are there

oh and you can add me as a friend if you want handle is the same a tpu's Exodusprime1337


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> & I cant find the tech power up server



You cant join an IP directly. You need to filter the full server list alphabetically and look for [TPU]. That's how I found it. 

We had some good rounds tonight gentlemen. Looks like server is staying fairly populated 

@ Shogoxt - we could hear you but for some reason you couldn't hear me. You should get in TS3 with us, your communications was good and we'd all benefit from being on the same channel.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

well I found the server - but as you all know - i cant fucking join. gg EA.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, suck for you. May aswel reinstall steam and the game before returning it.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 5, 2010)

This game is saying i need to have PB (I do dammit), is CTDing, Locking my pc. Dammit the other version i played was so much more stable


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> This game is saying i need to have PB (I do dammit), is CTDing, Locking my pc. Dammit the other version i played was so much more stable



Turn the game on and read the scroll bar at the bottom after longing in.  How to fix that is listed there.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Turn the game on and read the scroll bar at the bottom after longing in.  How to fix that is listed there.



I didnt have to read the bar to know that it had to be done, But it didnt work

EDIT: Apparently the pb chebox in options wasnt enabled, no seems to work


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I didnt have to read the bar to know that it had to be done, But it didnt work
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the pb chebox in options wasnt enabled, no seems to work



So you got it working now?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool played my first round with [TPU] I have a lot to do prior to leaving for Vegas next week so I won't be on much, 
but it is added to my favorites and "I'll be bawk !" Is the talk button just between teams ? I have never talked on-line,
but I think in this game it could help quite a bit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

got my game going finally - was able to join in a fair few rounds before the server crashed & only a few people came back


----------



## lemode (Mar 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> P.S. Signs you are on a server full of noobs.  Joined a game of 28+ after an hour long 2 on 1 match with Scrizz and Lemode.  Since I was now paranoid from being hunted, I managed to go from last to 3rd place in 5 minutes.  Everyone just seemed like they were standing in the open to me and I was like   19 kills, 4 deaths, 1500+ combat score that I completely attribute to Scrizz and Lemode (Soviet_Missile).



made me wish i had the Jaws theme song playing while we were 2 on 1 ing you!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

I had an annoying fishbowl effect when I increased the FOV too high and it turns out the FOV option in settings.ini uses a vertical FOV instead of the usual horizontal FOV. So to achieve the correct FOV for your screen you can use this calculator if you're having troubles. Enter your resolution and it calculates the Vertical FOV needed to reach a 90 degree horizontal FOV.

http://rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfbc2/fovcalculator.php


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

Im having issues with badly renderd water both in SP & MP. the water isnt 'consistant' & i can see big chunky scanlines & stuff... which will probably be fixed with a driver or BC2 software update


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

ah nvm - I fixed it, it only happends when i set it to 8xMSAA - gone back to 4x


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 5, 2010)

So I did some testing last night, and I'm glad I have the settings I have. I didn't realize just how demanding this game is (GPU wise of course). With my single 5770, if I set everything to high, use DX11, 2xaa, 2xaf, and HBAO, 1680x1050, I get an average of about 50FPS. At times it will dip into the 30's. This may be due to DX11 alone, either or, its not enough FPS for me. Using my settings I posted earlier, I get 100-130FPS, and the average is around 90-100FPS.

I'm working on the perfect settings that give the amazing look but don't kill the FPS needed to have a good time playing. Even with my settings, the game still looks fantastic. 

@TRIPTEX_MTL: The undergrowth and overgrowth settings don't really make it any different, it just makes the bushes/shrubs less defined. I'm thinking it uses lower quality textures, verified this last night.

I've got some testing to do. Hopefully I can find a setup for people to use with GTX 260, 4870, 4890, 5770's that will give them a great visual experience but also a nice FPS count.
Again, here are my settings. Give em a whirl if you are having issues with low framerates:


```
[WindowSettings]
Width=1680
Height=1050
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=low
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=low
Undergrowth=low
StaticObjects=low
Terrain=high
Shadows=low
Bloom=false
HSAO=false
MSAA=1
Water=medium
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=10
Aniso=1
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=65
```

(The fov setting and resolution go hand in hand so adjust accordingly)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

my current settings....


```
Width=1920
Height=1080
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=high
Bloom=true
HSAO=false
MSAA=4
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=auto
Aniso=4
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=59
```

but it confuses me a little.... MSAA would auto default to 8x ingame despite config setting & AF(Anisotropic Filtering) says 16x ingame despite saying 4x here???


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> So I did some testing last night, and I'm glad I have the settings I have. I didn't realize just how demanding this game is (GPU wise of course). With my single 5770, if I set everything to high, use DX11, 2xaa, 2xaf, and HBAO, 1680x1050, I get an average of about 50FPS. At times it will dip into the 30's. This may be due to DX11 alone, either or, its not enough FPS for me. Using my settings I posted earlier, I get 100-130FPS, and the average is around 90-100FPS.
> 
> I'm working on the perfect settings that give the amazing look but don't kill the FPS needed to have a good time playing. Even with my settings, the game still looks fantastic.
> 
> ...



Putting the water quality to low might be a good idea as well. 

Would you mind doing a 2 minute min,max,avg with fraps? Might be useful for others to see. 

About the Over/Undergrowth. I was going to test it out myself but I got sucked into playing. Although, last night my crossfire flickering came back for some reason. Pretty frustrating since it was supposed to be resolved in the beta.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2010)

i have everything at max, and im hitting 150+fps at all times, but my res is only 1378x768, i play on a 32 inch tv, still looks sexy as hell


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i have everything at max, and im hitting 150+fps at all times, but my res is only 1378x768, i play on a 32 inch tv, still looks sexy as hell



lol  Overkill much? Still thats pretty damn awesome. 

I'm mostly just jealous.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 5, 2010)

yeah i still cant play online cause of the ongoing connection issue alot of people are exsperiencing, and you probably read my rant thread earlier so all i can exsperience is SP so im jealous of you, lol


----------



## Sanhime (Mar 5, 2010)

*WSOD white screen fix*

For anyone having the white screen of death WSOD crashes, I have solved my problem by slightly underclocking my video card.  I have 2 285GTX SLI running on default factory speeds core/memory 648/1247.  I down clocked them to 600/1200.  Other video cards are different.  As for factory OC'ed cards, I don't know how much you should down clock.  4 hours of playing and so far no WSOD.

I hope this helps.  Cheers!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sanhime said:


> For anyone having the white screen of death WSOD crashes, I have solved my problem by slightly underclocking my video card.  I have 2 285GTX SLI running on default factory speeds core/memory 648/1247.  I down clocked them to 600/1200.  Other video cards are different.  As for factory OC'ed cards, I don't know how much you should down clock.  4 hours of playing and so far no WSOD.
> 
> I hope this helps.  Cheers!



I mostly only have those crashes when playing single player, so I don't think it is due to a problem with graphics cards but more in the game's coding, which would require a patch.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

where do I find the .cfg file on the steam version its been so long since I edited a steam game


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> where do I find the .cfg file on the steam version its been so long since I edited a steam game



Which config... Settings.ini?  

Same location as anyone else. "...\My Documents\My Games\BFBC2\settings.ini\


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Which config... Settings.ini?
> 
> Same location as anyone else. "...\My Documents\My Games\BFBC2\settings.ini\



yes those settings. but bfbc2 is not in that folder. only borderlands, farcry 2, and dirt2 are there. i need to edit the dx seting and a few other settings not in the main menu and cannot find the .cfg or .ini file anywhere


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 5, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I mostly only have those crashes when playing single player, so I don't think it is due to a problem with graphics cards but more in the game's coding, which would require a patch.



I agree. I find it happens only when I die and when I die a lot back to back.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> yes those settings. but bfbc2 is not in that folder. only borderlands, farcry 2, and dirt2 are there. i need to edit the dx seting and a few other settings not in the main menu and cannot find the .cfg or .ini file anywhere



I don't know what to say. That is the only location that file should be in if you're using Steam or otherwise.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I don't know what to say. That is the only location that file should be in if you're using Steam or otherwise.



no mine puts the BFBC2 in the "my documents" folder directly, not in the "My Games" folder.

Installed through Steam , Windows 7 x64


----------



## Sanhime (Mar 5, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I mostly only have those crashes when playing single player, so I don't think it is due to a problem with graphics cards but more in the game's coding, which would require a patch.



Oh I agree.  I think its the game too.  This is just a work-around.  I'm still playing around with the clocks and reclocking back up to see how high I can go before it goes WSOD again.  The nice thing I like about this work-around is that it not a drastic measure like changing hardware or drivers.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no mine puts the BFBC2 in the "my documents" folder directly, not in the "My Games" folder.
> 
> Installed through Steam , Windows 7 x64



oh.. oops. I made a mistake 

Yeah mine is in the same location digibucc.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 5, 2010)

doh im an idiot! it was right there and I never even saw it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

the login servers just taken a dump - I cant log in, nor can any of my friends.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 5, 2010)

Now im getting failed to connect to ea


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Now im getting failed to connect to ea



join the club


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Master Server is down.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Master Server is down.



hopefully for maintenance


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember a similar event where MW2 master server was down for at least 7hours on day of release...


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 5, 2010)

Bummer.  Got off work early for nothing...damn EA.  Time for BF2 retro.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 5, 2010)

This might be old but looks like they are adding/updating new servers. I'm ready to play..lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2010)

hopfuly they can fix this veteran stuff. i had the M1 garand for about 3 hours today and so many people doing the veterans stuff overloaded the EA servers so they have shut it all down for now to fix it  so my M1 is gone


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hopfuly they can fix this veteran stuff. i had the M1 garand for about 3 hours today and so many people doing the veterans stuff overloaded the EA servers so they have shut it all down for now to fix it  so my M1 is gone



That sucks.. I was fixing to put mine in.. I guess it can wait..


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hopfuly they can fix this veteran stuff. i had the M1 garand for about 3 hours today and so many people doing the veterans stuff overloaded the EA servers so they have shut it all down for now to fix it  so my M1 is gone



Brandon, how did you get the M1?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Brandon, how did you get the M1?



not quite sure exactly how to do it - but basicly, if you have owned any previous Battlefield games - you can register somewhere on the EA website & it gives the you the M1.

it says on the moving text at the bottom of the screen when you log in - but of course the master server is still down....

but google 'BFBC2 veteran M1' maybe it might turn up something

----

.:edit:.

visit this link here & fill in the info of the previous BF games owned etc etc 'veteran.battlefield.com'


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not quite sure exactly how to do it - but basicly, if you have owned any previous Battlefield games - you can register somewhere on the EA website & it gives the you the M1.
> 
> it says on the moving text at the bottom of the screen when you log in - but of course the master server is still down....
> 
> ...




I'm gonna try that, thank you Freedom.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow yeah EA master server IS DOWN!  They are putting out a new update for all servers so there are no more connection issues.  This is also on the same day we get the Europeans joining us to cause EVEN MORE problems.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 5, 2010)

Darn Europeans   

j/k    (We need new canon fodder anyways)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Servers are down until 3AM USA or 8am EU (this is pending how fast/slow they are able to fix problems/add R5 servers, etc).  Sorry folks, no BC2 for you today!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Servers are down until 3AM USA or 8am EU (this is pending how fast/slow they are able to fix problems/add R5 servers, etc).  Sorry folks, no BC2 for you.



GOD NO!!!!  Down till 3AM you say?  Damn.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Servers are down until 3AM USA or 8am EU.  Sorry folks, no BC2 for you.



where did you see that?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wow yeah EA master server IS DOWN!  They are putting out a new update for all servers so there are no more connection issues.  This is also on the same day we get the Europeans joining us to cause EVEN MORE problems.



F**k you! I had already joined you ugly mugs yesterday so suck my big toe you pot bellied yank. maybe if you tossers could actually get your shit together before releasing the game then we wouldnt be having network troubles.

dont moan at Euros because you cant join when its a problem down your end

(of course im only kidding)


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

lol i bought mine on steam... i cant connect... my 2nd pc which my girlfriend is on bought through amazon.com... hardcopy CD... guess what shes still playing....

I think they just DC'd steam accounts as they know the keys... whereas physical copies they havent gotten round to it yet....
also the people on the server she is on all have physical CD copies... all the steam members including me... kicked


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

But BC2 has no problems and it's a 9.5 out of 10.  All the reviews never reported any problems .  


Sorry, had to.  A small minority is obviously in denial.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> But BC2 has no problems and it's a 9.5 out of 10.  All the reviews never reported any problems .
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to.  A small minority is obviously in denial.



lol dude go play MW2 or something... you clearly want to hate this game so badly


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> lol i bought mine on steam... i cant connect... my 2nd pc which my girlfriend is on bought through amazon.com... hardcopy CD... guess what shes still playing....
> 
> I think they just DC'd steam accounts as they know the keys... whereas physical copies they havent gotten round to it yet....
> also the people on the server she is on all have physical CD copies... all the steam members including me... kicked



I didnt buy my copy from steam but i still cant log in


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I didnt buy my copy from steam but i still cant log in



hmmm dunno then... i think perhaps if my GF logs out then she wont get back in...
also interestingly enough... in on 64bit windows... shes on 32bit.... other than that they pretty high end rigs on the sane broadband connection but i got booted a couple of times


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> lol dude go play MW2 or something... you clearly want to hate this game so badly



Yeah no kidding right.  I like the game but some of those comments were utter crap. 

Lets see what happens once they have it back up and running again.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

SO wait...  people with hard copies are fine and Steam people are all fucked?


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> SO wait...  people with hard copies are fine and Steam people are all fucked?



well i have both,... and right now the hard copy version is running connected to our server we bought... and the other steam 64bit win version i cant connect to EA

Im guessing if they want to do a server upgrade, they will disconnect people... and the easiest way to do that would be to turn off the largest majority which would be steam... they know all those keys... hence me getting booted... whereas the other pc that my GF is using is still connected... was installed off a ran dom physical copy


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> SO wait...  people with hard copies are fine and Steam people are all fucked?



I have a hard copy and haven't been able to log on since 16:00 est


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> well i have both,... and right now the hard copy version is running connected to our server we bought... and the other steam 64bit win version i cant connect to EA



Just saw your location...  LONDON, UK!  I blame you!  You broke it for all of us the US!  How could you!?!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> EastCoasthandle said:
> 
> 
> > Servers are down until 3AM USA or 8am EU (this is pending how fast/slow they are able to fix problems/add R5 servers, etc).  Sorry folks, no BC2 for you today!
> ...



Yah, can you link to source? 3AM saturday? Seriously?

I mean if that fixes all connection issues, I guess I am ok with it... but still... I was looking forward to actually playing more than a half hour today for the first time. 

Ah well... Guess it is time to watch The Office.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

What happen is that those in EU, etc got screwed today because this is there release day.  
USA Release Day = Game Stopping Bugs
EU Release Day = Master Server offline (meaning no one can get online to play).

I assume that things should improve within the nest 12 hours or so.  Hopefully by then all major  bugs are fixed (IE: Master Server related).  But time will tell. I wonder if those who chose online DRM if they are able to play the single player? Can anyone answer that?

It's being reported in some foreign forums.  Here is one link


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Just saw your location...  LONDON, UK!  I blame you!  You broke it for all of us the US!  How could you!?!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

On another note, anyone know if there is an online leaderboard?  I wanted to check how I was doing...  I am Rank 14 right now.  I was looking forward to making it to 18 before I went to bed tonight.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Last count over on the EA UK BC2 forums were 1200+ users.  Then all of a sudden they disabled seeing that feature.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> On another note, anyone know if there is an online leaderboard?  I wanted to check how I was doing...  I am Rank 14 right now.  I was looking forward to making it to 18 before I went to bed tonight.



We (the UK) will not allow it... we are spamming the servers for the next 12 hours... give up now it is pointless 
Resistance is futile... all your base belong to us


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

taken from a DICE rep off the EA forum...



> The EA backend which controls most EA titles is suffering from an outage at the moment. The EA Online teams are working to find the cause and get servers back online as soon as possible.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> We (the UK) will not allow it... we are spamming the servers for the next 12 hours... give up now it is pointless
> Resistance is futile... all your base belong to us



So...

It comes down to Team USA vs. Team Europe...  why can EA not have multiple stat servers, and then have those link to a master one?  

Also, related link:

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/15/427502.page#3975300


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 5, 2010)

And as usual, have team Canada in the middle as peacekeepers?


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 5, 2010)

aaah... my 2nd pc got kicked 
Now no more BC2 for us..... were all doomed


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

EA said:
			
		

> The EA backend which controls most EA titles is suffering from an outage at the moment. The EA Online teams are *still recovering from massive hangovers (clearly to celebrate the release of BC2) and are attempting fix* and get servers back online as soon as possible, *although that will be in 7 hours*.



Fixed.


----------



## CarneASADA (Mar 5, 2010)

"*End of maintenance: 3:00 am in America/ 9:00 am in France"

http://blog.gobsn.net/en/index.php/2010/03/ea-maintenance-announced/

3am.. (east coast time.zone???)

too bad...
this is why LAN.play.. should be ENABLED...


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 5, 2010)

CarneASADA said:


> "*End of maintenance: 3:00 am in America/ 9:00 am in France"
> 
> http://blog.gobsn.net/en/index.php/2010/03/ea-maintenance-announced/
> 
> ...



Thank you for making it official. I guess I'll go clubing with some buddies now, our clubs close at 3 am anyways...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

that isnt totally true. i got an email saying once the server is updated it will go back online. it prolly depends on your host.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Did they give you an eta?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 5, 2010)

TO get the M1. goto http://veteran.battlefield.com/ then add what games you own like i did BF2/BF2: SF/euro force/armored fury/battlefield heros and when they fix it i will do BC2 then if you get a veterans status of 1 or higher you get a M1.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2010)

.... bloody server issues. its 10am here, nice of it to fail in the middle of the day when i can game before work.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Did they give you an eta?



nope. but they said they will restart the server when the update is done. right now our server is online and running with nobody on it however EA master is down.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Side note:
People are complaining (not here) that do to the lack of information on the server browser they are more inclined to join servers that provide info where then are from (state, etc).  If it's something of interest you could add the State, etc the server is from maybe that will attract other players.  

...just a thought...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2010)

My question is WHEN WILL THE MASTER SERVER COME UP?  Sadly I think it might be LATER than 3am.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 5, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Side note:
> People are complaining (not here) that do to the lack of information on the server browser they are more inclined to join servers that provide info where then are from (state, etc).  If it's something of interest you could add the State, etc the server is from maybe that will attract other players.
> 
> ...just a thought...



waste of time - just check the ping on the servers - im not gonna join a london server 'because i'm from london' I join it becuase of the low ping & if the ping is acceptable on other servers (not over 200+ ping etc) then i will join those too. its all about localisation & how close proximity to the server you are.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My question is WHEN WILL THE MASTER SERVER COME UP?  Sadly I think it might be LATER than 3am.



that time frame makes no sense. they take the master offline. they install the update. they send the update to all the host providers on their list. the master is back online. host servers go online as soon as they update. 

why keep the master server down the entire time the hosts are doing the update?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2010)

Easy Rhino,

Could you check with your provide to see if this game supports UTF8?  If it doesn't could it pose any problems?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Easy Rhino,
> 
> Could you check with your provide to see if this game supports UTF8?  If it doesn't could it pose any problems?



id rather not bother them right now. why do you need to know if the game supports UTF8?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2010)

UTF8 is supported by other languages via chat for example.  Not something that has to be address at the moment anyway.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 6, 2010)

bummer more server issues already


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

oh well, time to play the SP campaign again...


one thing that made no sense to me

in the SP campaign right at the start, 



Spoiler



the jap goes on about how they're all going to die. He knows what it is - an EMP bomb... so wtf? why does he think its going to kill anyone?


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh well, time to play the SP campaign again...
> 
> 
> one thing that made no sense to me
> ...



Really, I never heard of an EMP blast having enough "physical" energy to create a tsunami. That part didn't make sense to me after seeing the ending of the game


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 6, 2010)

Now I don't feel bad that my copy isn't here yet 

Anyhow, master server issues are quite common fits Battlefield games. I haven't been able to game many times, as they were down. But it's just healthy for you, I bet they do it on purpose, so that there is some life left out of BC2 

Oh and every time master server goes down EA forums get bombered, but the other 99% of the time they work no-one is thanking EA  (yeah, it's an online game, they should work)


----------



## CarneASADA (Mar 6, 2010)

just tried...

I"M ONLINE.... connected...

edit:

i don't see the TPU server...


----------



## digibucc (Mar 6, 2010)

server kicked by pb...s ervers may still need to update as well - but of the main is done that is good news


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

lol! also in the first level of the game, it ends with some jeep action... the jap jeeps have a gunner and passenger, but no driver >.<


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got on for about 2 mins and got kicked then couldnt log back in oh well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

BC2 is a lot like surfing.....lots of sitting around at the beach, waiting for that perfect wave - when it comes in everyone flocks to the water.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 6, 2010)

Keep getting kicked by PB for 0 minutes when I try to join TPU server.

Updated PB, restarted service, restarted game. No luck.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

So is the multiplayer down? If so, for how long?

*I also want to apologize for snapping at FreedomEclipse earlier.


----------



## CarneASADA (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm on... no issues so far...


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm in but got kicked out of TPU server... Something about punkbuster not on my system?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2010)

hmm find pnkbstrb.exe and click on it.  Then restart the game.  There is still the possibility that it's something server side though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 6, 2010)

I've been sitting at this screen for about a couple of minutes now.  That's why I asked you to do it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

the server is up. are the EA master servers up?


----------



## CarneASADA (Mar 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the server is up. are the EA master servers up?



yes. EA.master is up..
but,
dont see TPU server..  could just be me...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

our server is up and running. people playing. punkbuster update did it after the master update.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

if one more person complains about this game or the servers there will be blood.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if one more person complains about this game or the servers there will be blood.



lol! Hey, as long as the downtimes = (really) getting fixed up, I'm good with it. Haven't hopped on tonight yet, but last night was pretty flawless connection-wise for me. As-long-as connection, load speeds, etc are improved, I'll continue to be happy with the purchase. Might have to join you guys later on if members of my clan don't hop on when I get back later this evening.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

I will join shortly


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if one more person complains about this game or the servers there will be blood.



i have a complaint... the games too awesome 
I need less awesomeness in this game so that i can go to bed and sleep!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

games up and running now, i had no issues


----------



## Bow (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got done playing for the last hour.....work fine.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 6, 2010)

I was playing MGS4 until now, finally got me a PS3 and went and got a saucy Sports Illustrated Theme. No i wished I could play some BF but i'm crazy sleepy


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 6, 2010)

easyrhino the server keeps kicking me....wheres the blood?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> easyrhino there server keeps kicking me....wheres the blood?



I think its more a case of the server keeps disconnecting & kicking everyone as i got kicked too


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 6, 2010)

lol. can i complain rhino about not being able to play 2 betas plus the final.....seeing ive played every bf since the start..I beleive its my right o be a little upset, heh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

the server went down just as i joined to test some new clocks on my 4870's


----------



## Flak (Mar 6, 2010)

I got the game, if there's room I'd like to be a [TPU] clannie!!  In game I'm NeonFlak or Vilmalith depending how I'm feeling... both are [TPU] tagged...


----------



## douglatins (Mar 6, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Keep getting kicked by PB for 0 minutes when I try to join TPU server.
> 
> Updated PB, restarted service, restarted game. No luck.



Did you enable PB in settings of the game?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

i use the [TPU] tag as well in BC2


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2010)

Flak said:


> I got the game, if there's room I'd like to be a [TPU] clannie!!  In game I'm NeonFlak or Vilmalith depending how I'm feeling... both are [TPU] tagged...



Warning ! They kick the crap out of me. I still have fun though 
and there was one clanny as bad as me so I wasn't alone. 
I like this game because I can see it keeping my attention 
for a long while. Haven't had since COD 4 and BF2. I'm running at 32/48
fps (world according to fraps), during a lot of action and everything is on 
high at 1680x1050. I have AA @ 4 and V-sync off. Does pretty good for a Dual Core.


----------



## Flak (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm still having a problem I had in beta and the demo.  This only happens in multiplayer and only with guns, vehicles are fine.  But just about everytime I get into a fight the game freezes every cpl seconds.  Doesn't happen in SP, doesn't happen in MP when I'm in vehicles.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone else having issues with water, mirrored surfaces, and some shadows flickering?

I'm not sure if it's me or if my 4870x2 has bit the dust. I tried disabling AI, AA, AF, and Advanced AA. Nothing seems to help. Though, I did get rid of some studder when disabling AI which does disable one GPU for me. IDK if crossfire isn't working properly maybe.

Reason I ask is that I'm sitting on the fence about getting a 5870 especially if my 4870x2 is going bye bye.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone else having issues with water, mirrored surfaces, and some shadows flickering?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's me or if my 4870x2 has bit the dust. I tried disabling AI, AA, AF, and Advanced AA. Nothing seems to help. Though, I did get rid of some studder when disabling AI which does disable one GPU for me. IDK if crossfire isn't working properly maybe.
> 
> Reason I ask is that I'm sitting on the fence about getting a 5870 especially if my 4870x2 is going bye bye.



I get flickering in water and shadows with my X2. No stutter tho. I leave crossfire on.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone else having issues with water, mirrored surfaces, and some shadows flickering?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's me or if my 4870x2 has bit the dust. I tried disabling AI, AA, AF, and Advanced AA. Nothing seems to help. Though, I did get rid of some studder when disabling AI which does disable one GPU for me. IDK if crossfire isn't working properly maybe.
> 
> Reason I ask is that I'm sitting on the fence about getting a 5870 especially if my 4870x2 is going bye bye.



if youre into overclocking just get a 5850. if not a 5870 is a great card @ stock.

sucks about the 4870 dying


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I get flickering in water and shadows with my X2. No stutter tho. I leave crossfire on.



Its a weird kind of stutter though. It comes and goes like something is loading the system down in the background. I've tried turning everything off that I know I can even Norton. Nothing seems to help. I thought it was the HT on the i7 causing it and disabled it but nope.

Only thing that really helped was disabling AI. One thing that fixed was with the sudden slow down that would happen a few seconds before the "loading" screen would disappear going into a game online. Really weird.

I hope Cat 10.3s solve these things for me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Flak said:


> I got the game, if there's room I'd like to be a [TPU] clannie!!  In game I'm NeonFlak or Vilmalith depending how I'm feeling... both are [TPU] tagged...



Which name do you want me to put on the list, both of them will be large, if You really want I can put both up though, but it is a bit confusing.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 6, 2010)

I got on TPU's game and had a lot of fun -more time was spent going "oh my gosh!  i know this guy from the forums!!!" than seriously playing.  The 300 ping didn't help much either but the game runs pretty well for how high the ping is I think.  BTW my name in the game is also majestic12 and I tend to do play Assault and Medic the most.  Now I just need to play enough to get some gadgets!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Anyone else having issues with water, mirrored surfaces, and some shadows flickering?
> 
> I'm not sure if it's me or if my 4870x2 has bit the dust. I tried disabling AI, AA, AF, and Advanced AA. Nothing seems to help. Though, I did get rid of some studder when disabling AI which does disable one GPU for me. IDK if crossfire isn't working properly maybe.
> 
> Reason I ask is that I'm sitting on the fence about getting a 5870 especially if my 4870x2 is going bye bye.



yes. change AA levels in game and it goes away (2x to 4x and back to 2x works). running as admin may also help.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Club List updated, if anyone wants more info added about them, just let me know.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I should be on tonight. Ill also be a admin.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Club List updated, if anyone wants more info added about them, just let me know.



I dont see me  no love for mussels.


Mussels -> Mussels -> Engineer

i'd rather NOT have tons of people add me as friends however, as its really pointless if i get a 300ms+ ping to you...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I dont see me  no love for mussels.
> 
> 
> Mussels -> Mussels -> Engineer
> ...



I got you up on there, I don't got your kits yet, I'll add that when I do the next edit.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 6, 2010)

Our server has been full since last night... so full in fact that our members cant join lol.... need to work out how to reserve slots in the admin panel 

*=141=European Battle Server HC
109.169.20.7:19567*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> Our server has been full since last night... so full in fact that our members cant join lol.... need to work out how to reserve slots in the admin panel
> 
> *=141=European Battle Server HC
> 109.169.20.7:19567*



yay finally a low ping euro server i can join


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I get flickering in water and shadows with my X2. No stutter tho. I leave crossfire on.



I get that too & yes changing the MSAA down then back up again fixes the problem


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

& it appears the master server could be down again for me  I cant login


----------



## RX-7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Same for me


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

RX-7 said:


> Same for me


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 6, 2010)

FEel my pain...BWAHHAHAHAH feel it..yes


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hm, I see posts everywhere about how demanding this game is...

My system in my specs was playing it last night max settings 1920x1080 including AA/AF.
Perfectly smooth, great game glad I bought it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Hm, I see posts everywhere about how demanding this game is...
> 
> My system in my specs was playing it last night max settings 1920x1080 including AA/AF.
> Perfectly smooth, great game glad I bought it!



try it in DX10, got 4xAA & 16xAF - 8xAA just kills the frames when im driving across the desert & my tank suddenly explodes. it doesnt kick it down to a stutter however but its still not smooth as it is now. its running perfectly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try it in DX10, got 4xAA & 16xAF - 8xAA just kills the frames when im driving across the desert & my tank suddenly explodes. it doesnt kick it down to a stutter however but its still not smooth as it is now. its running perfectly.



With max AA and AF it still isn't that bad for how it looks. HBAO is what gets me in MP. But in the PC beta I was playing a a AII 240 @ 3ghz and my 4870x2. with 1920x1200 max everything, expect HBAO was off and it played fine. This game in my opinion is very close to Crysis, and runs much better than Crysis does.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I run everything maxed out. No slow down at all. The only thing I have off  HBAO as its useless.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I run everything maxed out. No slow down at all. The only thing I have off  HBAO as its useless.



I remember when I was saying that during the beta, but like you guys pointed out there is slight difference, but honestly, when I'm mowing down other people and the games maxed out otherwise, I don't notice any difference, games just too sexy.

The big difference for the games performance seems to be quads, not actual playing performance, but load screen performance, I have no issues running it maxed out with a tri-core, but anyone with a quad will be in the game and already have a flag capped before I get in. Dual core would most likely be a nightmare.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I remember when I was saying that during the beta, but like you guys pointed out there is slight difference, but honestly, when I'm mowing down other people and the games maxed out otherwise, I don't notice any difference, games just too sexy.
> 
> The big difference for the games performance seems to be quads, not actual playing performance, but load screen performance, I have no issues running it maxed out with a tri-core, but anyone with a quad will be in the game and already have a flag capped before I get in. Dual core would most likely be a nightmare.



There is a difference but not worth the FPS hit IMHO.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 6, 2010)

It's wroth the loading time though, got in a few second earlier and capture the flag 1st is a win.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Has Reayth been behaving himself? Also whos going to be on tonight?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Has Reayth been behaving himself? Also whos going to be on tonight?



yea REAYTH is a great player. i will probably be on at some point tonight. not sure when tho!


----------



## Flak (Mar 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Which name do you want me to put on the list, both of them will be large, if You really want I can put both up though, but it is a bit confusing.



NeonFlak is fine.


Thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> & it appears the master server could be down again for me  I cant login



Me too ! I wanna learn to fly on an empty server, but can't log on. Using one of my sons 360 controllers and mapped with xpadder. I have never been able to fly, maybe this is the ticket.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Has Reayth been behaving himself? Also whos going to be on tonight?



I shall be on


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try it in DX10, got 4xAA & 16xAF - 8xAA just kills the frames when im driving across the desert & my tank suddenly explodes. it doesnt kick it down to a stutter however but its still not smooth as it is now. its running perfectly.



It is in Dx10.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

*problem*

Ok.hope it's ok to ask in here? I've got my new build up and running newest drivers installed computer is stable can watch video's and internet I'm on it now can load BF2 and does fine goes to server logs on sets weapons and when I enter game got video and am in game for two seconds can see playing field even got to fire weapon once LOL and whole thing crashes reboot and windows is fine and problem just repeats itself, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?? Thanks G-Man Oh and I have team speak If someone can talk me thru this


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> Ok.hope it's ok to ask in here? I've got my new build up and running newest drivers installed computer is stable can watch video's and internet I'm on it now can load BF2 and does fine goes to server logs on sets weapons and when I enter game got video and am in game for two seconds can see playing field even got to fire weapon once LOL and whole thing crashes reboot and windows is fine and problem just repeats itself, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?? Thanks G-Man



Bad hardware I assume. Maybe the GPU?

Edit. Your PSU is garbage man. Your running an Ultra. Budget PSU=Epic fail.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

I guess I could load another game maybe Modern Warfare and see if it runs ??


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

and this is crossfired 5970's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> I guess I could load another game maybe Modern Warfare and see if it runs ??



You can man but Im willing to bet money its power related. That hardware needs a top tier PSU. Enermax or something.



Glazierman said:


> and this is crossfired 5970's



Yeah I know. Thats some epic hardware you got man.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

ultra 4 1600 watts


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> ultra 4 1600 watts



Its an Ultra man. 10 to 1 you aint got enough clean juice to push half that rig.

You need something like this....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Froogle-_-Power+Supplies-_-Enermax-_-17194046


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm going to go check voltages this board will do a voltage test


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> I'm going to go check voltages this board will do a voltage test



And that wont check for ripples man. Voltage is one thing. Clean voltage is another. Im not being a dick man. But a rig like yours needs the best juice it can get. Right now your running crap power. Change your PSU. End of story.

Read this.......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39758


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And that wont check for ripples man. Voltage is one thing. Clean voltage is another. Im not being a dick man. But a rig like yours needs the best juice it can get. Right now your running crap power. Change your PSU. End of story.
> 
> Read this.......
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39758



+1

It's not the size (total wattage) that counts, it's the quality.

A 1k unit would probably be more than you need


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> +1
> 
> It's not the size (total wattage) that counts, it's the quality.
> 
> A 1k unit would probably be more than you need



Agreed, but in quality.

Don't risk that system by using a crap power supply. 
It's like buying a Ferrari and putting 85 octane and cheap walmart supertech oil in it.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

*voltage*

crap, OK so Ihave norms on all but 12 volt is actually 14.329


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> crap, OK so Ihave norms on all but 12 volt is actually 14.329



And this is why a good PSU is just as important as anything else in a rig.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 6, 2010)

*Just shoot me*

Ok. just loaded MW2 and same thing when the cards load up CRASH. So I'm with you fellows I'll get another friggen ps ,but I'm going to do some more research.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2010)

I completely disagree that your power supply is the issue here.  Ultra does not make crappy power supplies.  Sure they do give cheaply made 400W and lower PSU's when you buy one of their lower end cases which are definitely throw away PSU's, but who doesn't do that.

The Ultra X4 series are very well build and really good PSU's.

I say test other games, like you said to see if the issue is universal.  If this is a new system, double check to make sure all the plugs are connected all the way.  If your board has a requirement for an AUX power plug for the PCI-e slots/bus, make sure it is connected.

While I will not discount you could have a bad unit as stuff happens, I will not automatically blame a well built 1600W PSU as the problem.  The same issue can be a 2D rendering error which would be a GPU failure.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

Multiplayer is fail until they can get some sort of autobalance to work with this game. Idiots who like ranking up more than playing a good game will just swap to the team with more people and rape the other team. What kind of fun is 4 vs. 8 and the minute you spawn you have 4 snipers ready to kill you? It's not.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> Ok. just loaded MW2 and same thing when the cards load up CRASH. So I'm with you fellows I'll get another friggen ps ,but I'm going to do some more research.



If you want to play unhook one of those monsters and 
It'll probably run fine until you get you new PS. 

Hey on another note TPU'ers last night some one was on the server talking the whole time about everything. Maybe this is normal , but shouldn't we leave the lines open for team talk on what are Attack/Defend plans are and what we are seeing? Not trying to be a dick, but I seriously get distracted by babbling about everything else except what we are doing. Can I turn that off some how? Problem is then I don't hear my team mates if they need to speak to me. If I'm out of line let me know and I'll move on, but if any one else agrees let me know as well.  Thanks !


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> If you want to play unhook one of those monsters and
> It'll probably run fine until you get you new PS.
> 
> Hey on another note TPU'ers last night some one was on the server talking the whole time about everything. Maybe this is normal , but shouldn't we leave the lines open for team talk on what are Attack/Defend plans are and what we are seeing? Not trying to be a dick, but I seriously get distracted by babbling about everything else except what we are doing. Can I turn that off some how? Problem is then I don't hear my team mates if they need to speak to me. If I'm out of line let me know and I'll move on, but if any one else agrees let me know as well.  Thanks !



I tried logging on to the teamspeak server three times and no one was there.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> If you want to play unhook one of those monsters and
> It'll probably run fine until you get you new PS.
> 
> Hey on another note TPU'ers last night some one was on the server talking the whole time about everything. Maybe this is normal , but shouldn't we leave the lines open for team talk on what are Attack/Defend plans are and what we are seeing? Not trying to be a dick, but I seriously get distracted by babbling about everything else except what we are doing. Can I turn that off some how? Problem is then I don't hear my team mates if they need to speak to me. If I'm out of line let me know and I'll move on, but if any one else agrees let me know as well.  Thanks !



Join one of the sub channels and get the rest of your squad or team to join you.  there is a channel for Attack and Defense, just join the one or the other.



erocker said:


> I tried logging on to the teamspeak server three times and no one was there.



When did you try to log on, cause someone is always there when I try?  I am fairly sure several people are on it now.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm trying the demo.  Using the mouse,  no matter how I move it,  the look goes right and up until all I can do is look straight up and spin around right.  What's the deal?  Tried several mice,  disabled drivers,  nothing works.  I can play any other game just fine.  ???


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'm trying the demo.  Using the mouse,  no matter how I move it,  the look goes right and up until all I can do is look straight up and spin around right.  What's the deal?  Tried several mice,  disabled drivers,  nothing works.  I can play any other game just fine.  ???


I had the same exact problem on the Demo. 

I tried remapping and it still did it.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 6, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'm trying the demo.  Using the mouse,  no matter how I move it,  the look goes right and up until all I can do is look straight up and spin around right.  What's the deal?  Tried several mice,  disabled drivers,  nothing works.  I can play any other game just fine.  ???



 

you have first person shooter disease!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jBKKV2V8eU


----------



## niko084 (Mar 6, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> crap, OK so Ihave norms on all but 12 volt is actually 14.329



If you have that kinda voltage from your 12v turn off your computer right now, RMA that psu for a refund and buy a good one.

If that is your real voltage you are lucky to still have a computer.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 6, 2010)

niko084 said:


> If you have that kinda voltage from your 12v turn off your computer right now, RMA that psu for a refund and buy a good one.
> 
> If that is your real voltage you are lucky to still have a computer.



i doubt its real... its probably read from software somewhere in which case its off


----------



## Frizz (Mar 6, 2010)

Count me in! Got my limited addition copy from steam!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 6, 2010)

erocker said:


> I tried logging on to the teamspeak server three times and no one was there.



We're in TS now. 


GAME ON.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 6, 2010)

Darn I want to try this game out.  Wish there was a mouse fix....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 6, 2010)

having trouble getting into servers as usual....

why dont they just fucking rename the game to 'BATTLEFIELD - BAD NETWORK 2' nevermind company - you'l be sittin on your ass alone trying to get into a game for hours

been trying to get into the TPU servers for 15mins despite there being plenty of spaces & constant browser refreshes - Ive had trouble getting into any remotely populated server. it just wont let me in - however if the server is totally empty then theres a 70% chance i can definitely get into that game....


someone should blog this shit.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2010)

People still Blog?  Is that even a word?  j/k

Sorry to hear you are still having issues, I did see you on the server with us earlier.  I definately remember getting shot in the head by LockonStrat0s at least twice.

My CTD and server connection issues seem to be over.  I have played 7 full rounds in the past two days with no issues other than the very very rare stutter.

Just want to throw in I enjoy playing with you guys online and I think I am in for the long haul on this game.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 6, 2010)

how come you cant joon your friends in game? and how come friend requests dont show up in the game?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 6, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I'm trying the demo.  Using the mouse,  no matter how I move it,  the look goes right and up until all I can do is look straight up and spin around right.  What's the deal?  Tried several mice,  disabled drivers,  nothing works.  I can play any other game just fine.  ???



This forums is not for "demo" talk  Buy and it'll work just fine  (that version will too if you just follow instructions).

---

So Europeans really did broke the game? Had a feeling, sorry. Well now it's stress tested quite well at least. Want to get my copy soon, feels like I'm already way behind everyone else. Come one next week, why aren't you here already


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 6, 2010)

I tried to get on today and I couldn't connect to EA online. Whats the ETA on a fix for this? 

I've been having this problem since the game released


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 6, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I tried to get on today and I couldn't connect to EA online. Whats the ETA on a fix for this?



AFAP?

_"We are continuing to work on the remaining disconnect issues to have a solution as fast as possible"_

edit: Here's a better answer
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...company-2-disconnect-status.html#post13104035

I did get that on Beta too, but it always went away with second login attempt.

_Battlefield Bad Company 2 has managed to prove so popular that yesterday the concurrent users in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 surpassed that in Battlefield 2 which has been going strong for almost 5 years._

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...tlefield-bad-company-2-disconnect-status.aspx


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

BFBC2 Sig generator. Updates stats every 12h. 







http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php?lang=en


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, but I think Ihave too many sigs.  Besides, when I clicked on the link, I get this.




> Error
> 
> The Battlefield: Bad Company 2 statistics servers are currently straining under the load of millions of people logging in and playing. Once things calm down a bit, you'll be able to create signatures. Check back tomorrow. In the meantime, enjoy the game!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thanks, but I think Ihave too many sigs.  Besides, when I clicked on the link, I get this.



When the load drops off I'll get one made.. I like stats sigs.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 7, 2010)

i have a question about the game and i hope you guys can answer it (since you have the game). my friend said that when you register the game you have a choice of registering online and that you can install it on 10 pcs. 

could i be able to pick up a copy (just one) and be able to play with my brother online?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

Not on the same account. You can install the game on up to 10 systems and play from each of them but your EA account can only be used on one system at a time. You need an EA profile to play but you have one you can play on any system that has the game installed irregardless of who installed it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> i have a question about the game and i hope you guys can answer it (since you have the game). my friend said that when you register the game you have a choice of registering online and that you can install it on 10 pcs.
> 
> could i be able to pick up a copy (just one) and be able to play with my brother online?



I'm pretty sure your account and game key are linked, meaning you can install it on your brother's computer, but you can only use your account. You can only log in one person per account. You basically get 10 reinstalls if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 7, 2010)

thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm pretty sure your account and game key are linked, meaning you can install it on your brother's computer, but you can only use your account. You can only log in one person per account. You basically get 10 reinstalls if I'm not mistaken.



Any valid EA account can use any valid BFBC2 install.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2010)

more good times playing today! we need to make sure people spread out the talent a bit more. when one side is stacked with TPU people it isn't very fun for the rest of us playing with pubs  

im sure that will improve as they work out auto balance and what not.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> more good times playing today! we need to make sure people spread out the talent a bit more. when one side is stacked with TPU people it isn't very fun for the rest of us playing with pubs
> 
> im sure that will improve as they work out auto balance and what not.



I've been thinking the same thing. We should split up a bit more. We get more practice and the games get closer (score wise).

Sike89 and I were grinding hard against all of you on a team. I don't mind since 
I like a challenge but we need the returning pub players to server as filler.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone noticed the "magic rank" bug? I noticed a few TPU members were experiencing it today. Basically in the score screen the rank numbers fluctuate like crazy! I saw Soviet Missile hit rank 65 and then back to 1 in a nanosecond.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Has anyone noticed the "magic rank" bug? I noticed a few TPU members were experiencing it today. Basically in the score screen the rank numbers fluctuate like crazy! I saw Soviet Missile hit rank 65 and then back to 1 in a nanosecond.



Yeah.. it's been around for a while. Doesn't mean anything and the players kit is unaffected. Strange though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Me and Easy are on TPU if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> more good times playing today! we need to make sure people spread out the talent a bit more. when one side is stacked with TPU people it isn't very fun for the rest of us playing with pubs
> 
> im sure that will improve as they work out auto balance and what not.


All you need is me on your teams and it will auto-balance out. I suck. 
Plus I'm going to try out my flying skills tonight or lack there of. Can't learn with
out jumpin in and trying. Empty server are not a good training experiance because 
there is nothing to chase. I have a lot better kill death ratio on other servers, is it the 
fact you fella's have Corvette systems and I'm in a beetle bug I think it is a combination Skill/Hardware thing.


----------



## penberth (Mar 7, 2010)

*Bad Company 2 and Windows Server 2008*

Does anyone know if Bad Company 2 will install on Windows Server 2008? I am running Server 2008 as sort of a workstation on steroids. Battlefield 2 installed and runs fine on it. I am wondering about Bad Company 2.  Thanks.....

Looking forward to meeting up for game play....


----------



## niko084 (Mar 7, 2010)

penberth said:


> Does anyone know if Bad Company 2 will install on Windows Server 2008? I am running Server 2008 as sort of a workstation on steroids. Battlefield 2 installed and runs fine on it. I am wondering about Bad Company 2.  Thanks.....
> 
> Looking forward to meeting up for game play....



No reason it shouldn't.


----------



## penberth (Mar 7, 2010)

*Cool Thanks...*

I just kicked off the install. I didn't want to unwrap it and try the install, to find out it wouldn't work.

But I just kicked off the install, and it is going now....looks like it works....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think there is any real difference in Server 2008 and, what? Vista, other than the default software from Microsoft that is installed, and security control panel.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

Well it is "8 O'clock in Boise Idaho". Time for Beer and BC2.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

Are they down again?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh that sucked. EA went down again and I was mowing foo's down with a mounted MG. Suckage !


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got kicked and can't connect to EA now.


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

gah! that game closed right when i was going to get another headshot!

i hope this outage doesn't last long!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

That was enough to really burn yer ass. That was actually the first time I felt I was holding my own. By the time it is up again I'll be drunk :  )


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah I lost a connection too!  I am up to Rank 21!  Anyone higher?


----------



## CarneASADA (Mar 7, 2010)

i too...
just got KICKED from game and FAILED to connect to EA ..

location: pheonix.arizona.usa


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 7, 2010)

same here...damn it....I was on a roll...pistolled 2 guys and mortar strike 3 more in the first minute.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 7, 2010)

it always loosed connect right When I lock on a nice headshot pull the trigger and wham! connection lost!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

Could you imagine if this was Infinity Ward. We'd be protesting in the Streets. I love this game so much better then them for dedicated servers, but hey we have to admit. It was a hellva lot more stable. They better make this right and just lets us host too. Yeah I can dream.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> it always loosed connect right When I lock on a nice headshot pull the trigger and wham! connection lost!


Aw so you are the one doing it


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 7, 2010)

so many bugs, voip is not working, game crashes randomly, connection problem, terrible server browser...at least they could have make it 64 players.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

Text me at 208-340-6720 when they are up I'm playing SP. 
Just kidding unless some one get a wild hair. Later Brutha's !


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 7, 2010)

guess it's time to go out drinking


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 7, 2010)

EA is fail,Time to play a real shooter MW2 here i come


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> at least they could have make it 64 players.



yeah thats a shame - the maps are big enough to support more players too. anyhoo - less people means that team work is more critical & generally gunfights are more intense unless theres one noob running around with an LMG that in reality needs at least a team of 2-3 to operate then it could be a pretty short fight for you as they are grosely overpowerd.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> EA is fail



Hopefully after my week in Vegas next week they will have the bugs worked out.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah thats a shame - the maps are big enough to support more players too. anyhoo - less people means that team work is more critical & generally gunfights are more intense unless theres one noob running around with an LMG that in reality needs at least a team of 2-3 to operate then it could be a pretty short fight for you as they are grosely overpowerd.



Yeah I was getting slaughter by one and went and found a Mounted MG.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

I find that the LMG's are generally overpowered even at ranges.  For instance, the M60 with the red dot (not the 4x scope!) on it is amazing, like I can hit snipers across the map.  That combined with the "magnum rounds" perk, and I can take down the whole enemy force, and when I run out of ammo, I use the "lolvolver" which is a 2 hit kill, and then when I run out of that I knife people.  

Sadly, the knife is my best weapon.  It even says so...


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 7, 2010)

Roll Call!!  

I managed to log on


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

WTF is going on with these servers, so fucking annoying!


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

everything is back up again. come play if you're around!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

I love this.  It is like EA is designing outages to make sure you guys don't leave me behind while I am at work pretending to help people while I troll the forums.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

this time is PB going on a spaz. I can join the server but PB kicks me within 30seconds & I already updated PB & its still happenin


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love this.  It is like EA is designing outages to make sure you guys don't leave me behind while I am at work pretending to help people while I troll the forums.



won't stop me! i've gone up 3 or 4 lvls since you left!



FreedomEclipse said:


> this time is PB going on a spaz. I can join the server but PB kicks me within 30seconds & I already updated PB & its still happenin



yeah i just did the same...i posted my 'come play' post when i was alt tabed when i was kicked the frist time. ugh.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> won't stop me! i've gone up 3 or 4 lvls since you left!



lol.  Get a job or go to school you bum. NEET!

Its ok though cause I will always have my permanent rank of Bad Ass.


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> lol.  Get a job or go to school you bum. NEET!
> 
> Its ok though cause I will always have my permanent rank of Bad Ass.



psh i told you! i am taking a week off work "vacation time" just to play hardcore for 7 days!


----------



## penberth (Mar 7, 2010)

*No Deal...*

I got the software installed on Server 2008...but it won't run. I check the event logs, it says application fault. Not too sure what to do. I'm not sure if I should rebuild the machine with Windows 7....

Any ideas?


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

penberth said:


> I got the software installed on Server 2008...but it won't run. I check the event logs, it says application fault. Not too sure what to do. I'm not sure if I should rebuild the machine with Windows 7....
> 
> Any ideas?



why would you want to play games on a server 2008 machine anyway?


----------



## penberth (Mar 7, 2010)

I am running it as a workstation on steroids....running Hyper-V for virtualization...its got 8GB of RAM, ATI Radeon 3850....I guess I could go to Win 7, and run VMWare server, or Workstation for virtualization....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

oh well - I could carry on playing another game, or I could just get Vuze up & go to  bed as I was up playing on the TPU server till almost 7/8am in the morning then i got out of bed @ 12 in the afternoon. my eyesights going & I cant keep my eyes open long enough to snipe targets.


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yes. change AA levels in game and it goes away (2x to 4x and back to 2x works). running as admin may also help.



I have not ran it as admin but the only thing that makes it go away is disabling AI. Here is what I'm talking about: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNRCscEC1JE

I'm thinking it is the drivers. I would go grab the 10.3 betas, but I saw a note on the thread over on Guru3d.com that people with 4 series have been reporting problems with them.

I'm kind of wondering if it may be causing a high cpu load too. I'm seeing a 75%+ load on my i7 clocked to 3.33Ghz with HT turned off to get rid of some stutter.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> psh i told you! i am taking a week off work "vacation time" just to play hardcore for 7 days!



I was j/k, I remember you told me that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Hm, I see posts everywhere about how demanding this game is...
> 
> My system in my specs was playing it last night max settings 1920x1080 including AA/AF.
> Perfectly smooth, great game glad I bought it!



i just saw someone struggling on low with a 9800GT. It may well be a combination of things.




mastrdrver said:


> I have not ran it as admin but the only thing that makes it go away is disabling AI. Here is what I'm talking about: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNRCscEC1JE
> 
> I'm thinking it is the drivers. I would go grab the 10.3 betas, but I saw a note on the thread over on Guru3d.com that people with 4 series have been reporting problems with them.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if it may be causing a high cpu load too. I'm seeing a 75%+ load on my i7 clocked to 3.33Ghz with HT turned off to get rid of some stutter.



disabling AI disables crossfire.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

OK I'm pissed now. I was doing great with tank kills and badges with the rpg. But then it kicked me and said reload. Just when I naded two guys. Massive suckage. This is discourgaing.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2010)

OK i'm gonna be a buzzed whiny little bitch here. I have never been in a clan and never did team speak. I love this game, but the two new things I'm trying to get into here suck so far with this. Maybe because I have came into the game with such high expectations and wanted to be part of all that I have never done. But damn it I'm pissed. It won't even let me on to TPU's server now, FUCK ! 
Yes I cursed my Brothers !


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

i'm peeved at the voice, but that said teamspeak 3 works better when we have groups.. at least we can use voice chat with more than just four of us >.<


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok for those having troubles looking for a server - I just wanted to put an input on how I resolved the issue, well mine at least.

- Turned off my firewall (Windows Firewall especially)
- And on filters only have a cross on 'NOT EMPTY'
- Then press 'FULL REFRESH'
- Cancel the 'Waiting for Data' after waiting 10-20 seconds
- Then on the Server Browser box click 'PING' once and only ONCE until the arrow is facing down
- Wait for servers to pop up (They will don't worry)
- Then click ping again, let it search until the lowest pings are on the top of the list even if you have to press ping again two more times.

I'm not sure if this will help everyone who is having connection issue but it sure has helped me.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

oh and make sure you run as admin/with UAC disabled, or you wont SEE pings to sort by


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone been able to use the M1 Garand? I am a lvl 5 veteran and have unlocked it, but cant use it on any servers including easy rhino's. Apparently i am not the only one with this issue. I think it may have something to do with the soldier stats page also being unavailable on the bad company 2 website.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh and make sure you run as admin/with UAC disabled, or you wont SEE pings to sort by



My older brother is having that issue actually will let him know about this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Multiplayer is fail until they can get some sort of autobalance to work with this game. Idiots who like ranking up more than playing a good game will just swap to the team with more people and rape the other team. What kind of fun is 4 vs. 8 and the minute you spawn you have 4 snipers ready to kill you? It's not.



It normally won't allow people to switch from a small team to a large team, only allows you to switch to the small team. The issue starts when people drop map after loading screen and one team is low andn o one else moves over.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> BFBC2 Sig generator. Updates stats every 12h.
> 
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean2/pc/Legolas.png
> 
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php?lang=en



Very nice, I am tempted to use this.



Mussels said:


> i just saw someone struggling on low with a 9800GT. It may well be a combination of things.



While my friends waiting for his 5770 to come in the mail, he's playing on an AII 435 tricore, 2gb RAM, and a craptastic 3650 512mb card. Playing at 1280x720 on lows just fine. It's a low res, but honestly that card blows.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been playing on my 8800GT @ Medium setting 1680x1050, my FPS is really solid, the smoke caused by explosive usually dropped my FPS to 20, but beside that it's always stay steadily above 55. 

About the sig link.



> ERROR
> The Battlefield: Bad Company 2 statistics servers are currently straining under the load of millions of people logging in and playing. Once things calm down a bit, you'll be able to create signatures. Check back tomorrow. In the meantime, enjoy the game!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

i can't wait till the autobalance feature is fixed, i've been playing all night, inching my way past rank 7, the balance sux half the time though.  

as far as game performance goes, i'm getting about 70-90 with hsao/bloom off, and 4xaa/16xaf at 1920x1080, solid smooth fps tbh, however i had to disable my 4th core to get the game to run, perhaps i'll get some better performance onese the game is patched but for now, it's pretty steller.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Why disable your 4th core instead of downclocking your processor a bit. Tricores get murdered in the loading screens, a slightly slower quad will do you much better.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

I wonder if i can get the game to run on a X850XTPE.....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok yesterday Erocker, Easy Rhino and I were on the same squad and while we struggled to gain/hold flags Kurgan owned most of us with that damn M60. Is it me or are the medic weapons WAY to accurate?

FYI I got the highest score that round.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah the M60 is retarded but it's nice to have someone on your team with one. When I first picked it up in the campaign I had the feeling it was "too much" 

Is anyone playing today? I need 8k assault points to unlock the AN-94 and then shit is going to hit the fan. I'll be in TS all day.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok yesterday Erocker, Easy Rhino and I were on the same squad and while we struggled to gain/hold flags Kurgan owned most of us with that damn M60. Is it me or are the medic weapons WAY to accurate?
> 
> FYI I got the highest score that round.



 My game crashed when I was 20/9, then I came back on your side and went 7/1, was a really good round. The M60 is a great gun, it's accuracy isn't bad with burst fire, but lately I changed my equipment, the Accuracy for LMG, the last Medic Equipment unlock for slot 2... it's unreal. My worst game since changing to using that has been 14/5, and best game was 24/2. I satrted using that equipment yesterday, when I started my K/D ratio was like 1.45, it is now 1.72 and I think eventually it will work it's way past 3, not too much farther to 2 the way it sits, Sadly though it means I have been using my knife far less 

Was some fun rounds, I wish I didn't have to go to work, wanted to play some more.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My game crashed when I was 20/9, then I came back on your side and went 7/1, was a really good round. The M60 is a great gun, it's accuracy isn't bad with burst fire, but lately I changed my equipment, the Accuracy for LMG, the last Medic Equipment unlock for slot 2... it's unreal. My worst game since changing to using that has been 14/5, and best game was 24/2. Sadly though it means I have been using my knife far less
> 
> Was some fun rounds, I wish I didn't have to go to work, wanted to play some more.



The heavy machine guns as a whole are WAY to accurate IMO. Not taking anything away from your game mind you. I'm just saying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

they need to rebalance some of the guns IMHO M60 (& possibly the MG3) are the worst offenders some of the sniper rifles do a fair amount of damage but compared to the M60, the M60 just punches way above what its spec'd to do - sniper rifles however is more like a 2 shot affair unless you hit them in the head


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any news on why i got an m1 for show only i still cant select it in my loadout


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they need to rebalance some of the guns IMHO M60 (& possibly the MG3) are the worst offenders some of the sniper rifles do a fair amount of damage but compared to the M60, the M60 just punches way above what its spec'd to do - sniper rifles however is more like a 2 shot affair unless you hit them in the head



The power is fine. Its the accuracy.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah... but the M60 cant stop a tank


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

to put it into context - I had a shotgun & ran into a dude with an M60 - I managed to get out 2 direct hits but he still mowed me down


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you use the M870? It a 1 hit kill shotgun, body-shot.

M60 power is fine, its accuracy is a lil bit ridiculous, it's not suppose to be more accurate than rifles.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the M95 sniper gun.  Update it with more stopping power and it's one shot kill mid range.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The heavy machine guns as a whole are WAY to accurate IMO. Not taking anything away from your game mind you. I'm just saying.



I don't really feel that way, almost all of the other LMG's besides the M60 are garbage in comparison. And if you hold down the trigger on the M60 (which most people do) it too isn't all that great. Got to be patient and remind yourself to burst fire instead of letting it loose. 







You can see on that char that the M60 takes 4 - 5 bullets on the average target to kill, most Assault guns take a bit more, but they honestly should, and the AN-94 comes close, the G3 looks to be a beast also. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> they need to rebalance some of the guns IMHO M60 (& possibly the MG3) are the worst offenders some of the sniper rifles do a fair amount of damage but compared to the M60, the M60 just punches way above what its spec'd to do - sniper rifles however is more like a 2 shot affair unless you hit them in the head



The MG3 is a horrible gun, look at the chart I posted above, too fast of speed, not enough ammo, too low of damage. Anyone who uses it is crazy. Sniper Rifles shouldn't ever do 1 kill body shots either, otherwise even more people would play sniper, 2 kill body shots is half the rounds it takes with an M60, and from a much more comfortable distance.



FreedomEclipse said:


> to put it into context - I had a shotgun & ran into a dude with an M60 - I managed to get out 2 direct hits but he still mowed me down



If you were using the semi auto shotgun it takes at least 3 dead on direct hits to kill someone, and if your a bit off it will take you 4 - 5. Take the extended magazine, and when you see someone just hammer on fire, you should drop them, dead on vs a M60 unless he scores a head shot on you, you should win, granted you won't be a good shape.


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

I figured she would, the wife cashed in her 'I'm needy spend time with me' card. After I post this I won't be on the computer till much later (if at all) today.


----------



## rampage (Mar 7, 2010)

any one having issues logging in to bc2 ?  its taken me all night and now i cant log into there servers,   i hope this sis a sign for the better (there actualy restarting their servers) and not a sign for the worse and things are goign more fubar


----------



## digibucc (Mar 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't really feel that way, almost all of the other LMG's besides the M60 are garbage in comparison. And if you hold down the trigger on the M60 (which most people do) it too isn't all that great. Got to be patient and remind yourself to burst fire instead of letting it loose.
> 
> http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/9688/statsze.png
> 
> ...



the thing is at distance, the M60 should lose power and accuracy, but it doesn't seem to. I have been killed at point A of (can't remember the name) while they were standing at point c just spamming bullets. yeah it's possible i guess, but it still kinda sucks.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

*what i did for the crashes*



1Kurgan1 said:


> Why disable your 4th core instead of downclocking your processor a bit. Tricores get murdered in the loading screens, a slightly slower quad will do you much better.



i did try to lower the core speed.  it's not a stability issue with my computer, it just the game.  my 4th core is completely maxed the entire time i play bc2 until the computer blue screens and crashes.  The minidump puts it in the range of a stack overflow error, which is defininately software related. 

i can play ever single other game i own maxed out at 1920x1080 and never crash, not to mention i've put this thing through linx 20 hours, prime95 24 hours, linpack 24 hours, and countless 32m superpi passes, all without a hicup or hitting 50c.  I know it's not my computer, i also tried reinstalling windows, new and old drivers, raid/no raid, 1 stick mem/4 sticks of mem, underclocking my cpu, stock cpu.  Pretty much anything you can think of i tried.  In the end i did a few simple things

in the settings.ini file i modified it to look like this 
[WindowSettings]
Width=1920
Height=1080
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=true
[Sound]
Quality=medium
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=low
Bloom=false
HSAO=false
MSAA=2
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=10
Aniso=4
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=2
Fov=90


i also set the app file in the badcompany 2 folder to run as admin, disable desktop color/ and compositition always

i restarted the computer and ran the game normally, i wait till the server browser is up and all the servers are populated and then alt-tabbed to windows, opened the task manager, verified that my 4th core was pegged at 100%, and then set the affinity to not use that core for the came for that session.  Went back into the game and wala!! no more crashes for the last 3 days.  

this is what i did, i posted it on the bc2 forums and it helped many people, but not all people fix the crashes.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> I figured she would, the wife cashed in her 'I'm needy spend time with me' card. After I post this I won't be on the computer till much later (if at all) today.



awe man, my g/f too, we're going down to my grandparents for dinner, i tried to get out of it, but she pulled the card as well.. Came with a comment though, and it went something like this.  "i thought you wanted me to buy you a 5870?"... and i was like so dinner at my grandparents seems like a good idea lol... So no playing today, maybe 2 new 5870's in the coming week or two


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't tried the TPU server yet, probably because Im in love with the Hardcore servers. No minimap, or crosshair and it doesnt take like 10 hits to kill someone. Its a good challenge. Any of you all playing on HC or any chance of turning the TPU server into a HC server?

Also for reference. Running this on my e8500 @ 4.01Ghz, 4Gb DDR2 @1152, 4890 @ 950 core and 1000 mem at 1920x1080, Vista 64bit, all settings high, 2xMsaa and HBAO off. Lowest FPS Ive gotten is 57. Usually hovers around 65-75. I love this game!!


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I haven't tried the TPU server yet, probably because Im in love with the Hardcore servers. No minimap, or crosshair and it doesnt take like 10 hits to kill someone. Its a good challenge. Any of you all playing on HC or any chance of turning the TPU server into a HC server?
> 
> Also for reference. Running this on my e8500 @ 4.01Ghz, 4Gb DDR2 @1152, 4890 @ 950 core and 1000 mem at 1920x1080, Vista 64bit, all settings high, 2xMsaa and HBAO off. Lowest FPS Ive gotten is 57. Usually hovers around 65-75. I love this game!!



Doubtful

The general consensus is to keep it core.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Has anyone been able to use the M1 Garand? I am a lvl 5 veteran and have unlocked it, but cant use it on any servers including easy rhino's. Apparently i am not the only one with this issue. I think it may have something to do with the soldier stats page also being unavailable on the bad company 2 website.



People crashed the veteran site, so that server is broke so nobody has the M1 Garand.  You don't want it anyway though, trust me.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> Doubtful
> 
> The general consensus is to keep it core.



Amen - think how much more insane the M60 would be!!!! a single bullet from it could level the whole fucking map to lolwutsauce


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Amen - think how much more insane the M60 would be!!!! a single bullet from it could level the whole fucking map to lolwutsauce



Well I am not personally concerned in regards that. I am more concerned about friendly fire and killing my own teammates with splash dmg which I do nothing but on hardcore servers. And most of the TPU folk know I love me 40 mm nades and now that I have my CG, rockets too.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

not played on HC servers yet, Probably will at a later date - but for the moment. i need to work on getting unlocks


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

Stupid fucking drivers, just when i though the game was responsible for my lockups during server browser. Just look at my GPU clock speed, that can't be good, but to hell with it, if it screws the card ill get a GTX480







half the times i browse for a server i have to force boot my rig

Sorry for language but


----------



## niko084 (Mar 7, 2010)

Niko084 -- Niko Aravdavis -- Assault / Recon


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 7, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Stupid fucking drivers, just when i though the game was responsible for my lockups during server browser. Just look at my GPU clock speed, that can't be good, but to hell with it, if it screws the card ill get a GTX480
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/Capture.png
> 
> ...



Yeah there are many people with 295s having the same issue. Their some people who can play just fine. ...


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> Well I am not personally concerned in regards that. I am more concerned about friendly fire and killing my own teammates with splash dmg which I do nothing but on hardcore servers. And most of the TPU folk know I love me 40 mm nades and now that I have my CG, rockets too.



I'm tired of all the cheap ******** that use the 40mm (ie Soviet Missile) 
:shadedshu  :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 7, 2010)

Talk about not playing fair, a main battle tank waiting to kill you where you respawn...  ARrrrrggggg

ok, rant over

*EDIT*: Oh yeah, forgot to mention, this was on TPU's server and the Ahole in question was not a TPU member. TPU members have more class and integrity than that


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 7, 2010)

I love these screens.











:\


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Talk about not playing fair, a main battle tank waiting to kill you where you respawn...  ARrrrrggggg
> 
> ok, rant over
> 
> *EDIT*: Oh yeah, forgot to mention, this was on TPU's server and the Ahole in question was not a TPU member. TPU members have more class and integrity than that





johnnyfiive said:


> I love this screen.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/Capture017555.jpg
> 
> :\



Welcome to the Battlefield soldier!   Seriously, this is nothing new. Anyone who played 2 or 2142 upon release knows this. It's still better than MW2. I just wish Punkbuster would disappear.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Welcome to the Battlefield soldier!   Seriously, this is nothing new. Anyone who played 2 or 2142 upon release knows this. It's still better than MW2. I just wish Punkbuster would disappear.



I never played the previous ones, so this is all new and frustrating to me. 
My friends are into the teens in level and I'm still level 4 because I can't ever connect to EA. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Welcome to the Battlefield soldier!   Seriously, this is nothing new. Anyone who played 2 or 2142 upon release knows this. It's still better than MW2. I just wish Punkbuster would disappear.



This is my first multiplayer game and I was enjoying it at first but now... 



> I just wish Punkbuster would disappear



I heard horror stories of people with no honor using aimbots and the like to cheat, I'm hoping that's not what you are reffering to :shadedshu


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> I'm tired of all the cheap ******** that use the 40mm (ie Soviet Missile)
> :shadedshu  :shadedshu :shadedshu





301 kills with 40 mm nades now


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> This is my first multiplayer game and I was enjoying it at first but now...
> 
> 
> 
> I heard horror stories of people with no honor using aimbots and the like to cheat, I'm hoping that's not what you are reffering to :shadedshu



Now you know what to expect with new releases. There will almost always be problems and every time there is a problem, you can expect to wait longer than expected to get it fixed. Welcome to PC gaming! 



lemode said:


> 301 kills with 40 mm nades now



Is that the grenade launcher attachment? I love finding a good perch and lofting hot fiery death down to enemies below.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention, this was on TPU's server and the Ahole in question was not a TPU member. TPU members have more class and integrity than that



Hell yeah - All i do is get Quad bikes & find a ramps to jump off - Im harmless


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 7, 2010)

OMG EA needs to get there shit togeather I just lost conection to the EA server.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> OMG EA needs to get there shit togeather I just lost conection to the EA server.



Me too, and here is a problem, when i update PBsetup i lose Fraps compat


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> OMG EA needs to get there shit togeather I just lost conection to the EA server.



It's because you need a new PSU.



..I'm kidding but that seems to be most people's answer for most technical problems here. 



douglatins said:


> Me too, and here is a problem, when i update PBsetup i lose Fraps compat
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/BFBC2Game 2010-03-07 12-25-08-94.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100307/BFBC2Game 2010-03-07 13-28-24-49.jpg



You need to slow down anyways. You are leveling up too fast!


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's because you need a new PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> ..I'm kidding but that seems to be most people's answer for most technical problems here.



Yeah that was funny when someone said that the first time to me 

Well this latest crash gives me time too reinstall game and see if fraps gets back to me


----------



## lemode (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> Is that the grenade launcher attachment? I love finding a good perch and lofting hot fiery death down to enemies below.



yeah i am usually always sitting in the very top floor or houses or whatever dropping 40 mm nades on the ants below me.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

This is still happening any thoughts?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

I will just apologize for anyone on TeamSpeak with me when my roommates come and ask me questions.  I will try to get them to stop (even though I have a sign on my door that says, "Do not disturb.  I am gaming.") or use mute more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 7, 2010)

EA is currently down.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> EA is currently down.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

Dammit I wanna play!!!! 

Name: luvs to spooge - Medic\Recon.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I haven't tried the TPU server yet, probably because Im in love with the Hardcore servers. No minimap, or crosshair and it doesnt take like 10 hits to kill someone. Its a good challenge. Any of you all playing on HC or any chance of turning the TPU server into a HC server?
> 
> Also for reference. Running this on my e8500 @ 4.01Ghz, 4Gb DDR2 @1152, 4890 @ 950 core and 1000 mem at 1920x1080, Vista 64bit, all settings high, 2xMsaa and HBAO off. Lowest FPS Ive gotten is 57. Usually hovers around 65-75. I love this game!!




Try this one its hardcore   68.232.162.145:19567


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 7, 2010)

Ya, i was kinda raging because i just thought that it was pure fail due to the connection issue, but the server is kind of down right now.

RAGE!!!!!!!

Only thing i hate about badcompany 2 is.

*It takes 5 hours to refresh a server list
*Almost 90% of the server's i try to join that say 28/32 or lower seem to be full even though they have what seems to be a spot open and i go searching for 5 minutes to be forced to join a hardcore server in germany(next problem)

*I SEE NO DAM FREAKING POINT IN ME HAVING TO REFRESH AND HAVE 50% OF THE SERVER'S BE ACROSS THE GLOBE. I MEAN THERE ARE SERVER'S FROM austrailia and germany were i get a nice 500 ping in that make the multi game play terrable. 

*note*They should really zone out the refresh because all im getting are across the globe server's and i can tell theres major lag when i fire at people with my m24 4 times and there standing still basicly not even taking damage and kill me with a random pistol shot. 

im getting tired of it frankly and its not going to stop me from playing the game but its one pain in the ass when i just want to getting into my recon mode and be unlocking some weapons and perks. and spending 40 minutes of my life searching for a semi good server -_-!


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

Theres a lot more rage going one on EA forum


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2010)

EA stated that the amount of people playing is overwhelming their servers. They didn't expect such a turnout. Considering it's Sunday and many people aren't at school/working, yeah there's going to be problems. Adding servers takes a little while. Go play something else and don't let games make you upset. It'll get fixed, be patient. Game companies don't have magic wands.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 7, 2010)

I was able to log back in just a couple minutes ago, maybe enough people have given up trying to connect that a few more of us can!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

I just logged on as well!!!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 7, 2010)

Now PB Is kicking me out of no were, FUCK PUNK BUSTER 

IVE SIT HERE FOR A HOUR GETTING CONNECTION ERROR'S GETTING 500 PING SERVERS AND NOW PB IS KICKING ME OUT OF ALL OF THEM RAWR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

Same here man. freaking PB


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Same here man. freaking PB



and now i go to even balance and its fucking getting bogged up and i count download the update manager is this shit stupid or what.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

hell I cant even get onto evenbalance.com


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> hell I cant even get onto evenbalance.com



I got the PB setup thank god. And it says its updated
fuak.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

erocker said:


> EA stated that the amount of people playing is overwhelming their servers. They didn't expect such a turnout.



funnily enough - thats what InfinityWard said about Mw2 - within the first few days the masters server went down.  it was down for around 7hours before people could connect again. but the problem is they actually managed to fix it & as far as ive heard & experienced it hasnt happend again since. not to mention the predominantly borked gaming matching/finding service...

with EA it seems like a lot of talk & no substance - they know about the network issues & Im sure with the amount of money they got from all the Mw2 haters jumping ship they'd be more then willing to pay their staff the extra few quid to give up their weekend & work on one of the most awesome & badass games of 2010. & id like to think that their staff share the same ideal/passion - after all, its not everyday a new game is released so they dont need to deal with complications like this on a 24/7 basis & if they dont then maybe their in the wrong job or should be working else where. If they lack the passion, the motivation & commitment then obviously its come to a point where the position they currently hold is no longer for them.

no doubt progress is very slow. but i think from EA who have released countless numbers of titles to the public from BF1942 to the new to be released BF3 saying they didnt anticipate it is a really poor excuse on their behalf. they know the score & they failed to act on it. leaving people who bought the game literally in the shit.

Im sure all the staff at EA predicted everything to run smoothly - but there is either very little to no communication between departments or EA didnt think ahead & think it would be a good idea to have backup servers on standby just to make sure network issues were minimised. so it could be someone or some people at EA didnt do their job correctly

because it truely says alot about the game (& its makers/designers/studios somewhat) if you purchase one of their games & cant play it.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

managed to get the PBSetup file and got the updates for BC2 but im still getting kicked for "PB INIT FAILED"


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok i need help from you guys, i want to fix the crashing of the game and further lockup of system, my belief is that its because of heavy switching of GPU Clocks as my previous post shows, is there a way to set a app specific setting that when the named app is running the GPU only works in 3D clocks?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

Just had a go of the TPU server, so much better, no lag whatsoever and the map I was playin is the most funniest outta all the ones I've tried, cant remember what the map was called though, TPU you rule.

Oh yeah I got kicked off the server, no surprise, lik my ballz EA.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 7, 2010)

In and playing!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> managed to get the PBSetup file and got the updates for BC2 but im still getting kicked for "PB INIT FAILED"



Restart computer after the update.  Or you would have to go into the admin control center and manually start PB as it is a system service.

I had some connection issues today, but that turned out to be a combination of roommate stupidity (uploading on uTorrent) and me forgetting about the auto scan on Sundays.  It is set to run at 4 a.m., but we had a power outage and it started when I turned Monolith back on, duh.

Outside of that, I have no more issues with the game now....except I need to up my vet status from 2 to like 4 or 5


----------



## douglatins (Mar 7, 2010)

Isnt anyone helping me out on this one?


----------



## RX-7 (Mar 7, 2010)

you can kill the tasks PnkBstrA and PnkBstrB and restart the game that should help now, but earlier when PB was acting up it didnt help at all


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 7, 2010)

wow! just got the game and i cant even connenct to any kind of server.

sucks balls man. deep.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 7, 2010)

it wont let me join tpu server ¬_¬ I wonder how long this madness will go on


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 7, 2010)

ea suk!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

digibucc said:


> the thing is at distance, the M60 should lose power and accuracy, but it doesn't seem to. I have been killed at point A of (can't remember the name) while they were standing at point c just spamming bullets. yeah it's possible i guess, but it still kinda sucks.



If anyone is killing you that far away with an M60, they are tap firing it. Those shells are massive, it doesn't loose a ton of power over range, seems like 6 or so shots to kill someone at range. But if someone stands still long enough for you to tap the trigger 6 times, they should be dieing anyways. It's the most damaging gun beyond the sniper rifles which take 2 at range to body shot and it takes double or triple that, so seems about right to me. I haven't tried the 4x scope though, I iron sight people, the LMG's have to much recoil for scopes, so killing people at that distance is a deserved kill, at least for me.



Spaceman Spiff said:


> I haven't tried the TPU server yet, probably because Im in love with the Hardcore servers. No minimap, or crosshair and it doesnt take like 10 hits to kill someone. Its a good challenge. Any of you all playing on HC or any chance of turning the TPU server into a HC server?



Almost no weapons take 10 to kill people on normal server, crosshairs being gone isn't all that different, what I need is a minimap, as a medic, too hard to pick out whos dead and where. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Amen - think how much more insane the M60 would be!!!! a single bullet from it could level the whole fucking map to lolwutsauce



Actually, you were talking about sniper rifles in comparison to the M60 before, sniper rifles pretty much 1 kill body shot on HC maps, which is pretty BS as it makes playing sniper the thing to do. The M60 doesn't change all that much on HC, maybe a bullet difference in shots to kill.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I will just apologize for anyone on TeamSpeak with me when my roommates come and ask me questions.  I will try to get them to stop (even though I have a sign on my door that says, "Do not disturb.  I am gaming.") or use mute more.



Do you use push to talk?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

I got the 4x scope - IMHO its pants, its the 'ACOG' scope of BC2 if your gonna put a 4x scope on, say bubbai to your range on that rifle. I had it on mine for 1 spawn then i changed it straight away when i died - nasty peice of junk. the 12x scope looks promising though....


----------



## Kursah (Mar 8, 2010)

I dig the 4X scope for pretty much all my unlocked weapons in my Assault class. I still use open sights here and there, but I've gotten used to having that 4x around...does suck in closer combat though, as expect.

I'm having an issue where when I'm running Fraps, the game won't launch. Well it will for a few seconds the window opens and it CTD's without an error message. I was thinking maybe a PB issue, but I'm not using the FPS part of it...kinda irritating as I wanna get some screenies to upload later on.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Do you use push to talk?



For the in-game VOIP cause I have no choice, but otherwise, no.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For the in-game VOIP cause I have no choice, but otherwise, no.



Ah, yeah I always use push to talk, otherwise that always happens. I also say "god dammit, shit, fuck," or many other things when i die, would be too random in TS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't use those words.. I tend to say, fudge, flop, son of a biscuit eater... I don't know... I gotta be pretty, and I mean PRETTy, pissed to use the big words...


So I'm more comical when I play those games.. I've never tried "push/to/talk" Might try it to see... knowing me, I'd forget the button placing.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah the 4x scope is worthless - with the dot sight the bullets spray, with teh 4x... the SCOPE Sprays making aiming rather hard


anyone else noticed you cant rebind push to talk? wont work for me (or many friends) on anything but the default LALT binding


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 8, 2010)

Actually, the x4 is really useful for Assault class, especially with all the guns after AN-94. They have extreme stable shot, super low recoil.

I'm about to unlock my M16A2.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the 4x Scope for some guns and large maps.  I use the Red Dot for small maps and low powered weapons.

I curse some, but never loud and I never get angry at the game or anyone playing.  I guess I could say I curse on TS no more than the game itself curses.  I will not use the F-word though and I tend to say BS instead of the whole phrase....because I am lazy.

If someone on TS has an issue with that, just speak up and I will refrain.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

sigh - cant get into the server & every time i search for a game it CTD's


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

Did you have the Beta?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

No sir - I did not have the beta sir. Ive been asked that about 3 times already


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Main post updated, bunch of gun specifics for all kits, check it out to figure out what gun works best for each kit.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I like the 4x Scope for some guns and large maps.  I use the Red Dot for small maps and low powered weapons.
> 
> I curse some, but never loud and I never get angry at the game or anyone playing.  I guess I could say I curse on TS no more than the game itself curses.  I will not use the F-word though and I tend to say BS instead of the whole phrase....because I am lazy.
> 
> If someone on TS has an issue with that, just speak up and I will refrain.



I doubt anyone will care, its like a snap reaction, I don't get angry either, but if I'm trying to be sneaky and I get shot I most likely will say Dammit, or something like that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

i only swear when awesome things fail.

like knifing 5 people in a row and the last one, a lonely sniper turns around and shoots me in the kneecap and i die.


my housemate watched me run around like a maniac on a murder spree last night, i was laughing like a madman the whole time.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

The only time I've ever cared on TS, is when a person was using the 4 letter words almost every sentence.. 

Me, I don't even talk on TS... I get deep into the game, so I tend to not even remember I'm on there... lol 

So, if you see me on, and not TS.. you know why.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The only time I've ever cared on TS, is when a person was using the 4 letter words almost every sentence..
> 
> Me, I don't even talk on TS... I get deep into the game, so I tend to not even remember I'm on there... lol
> 
> So, if you see me on, and not TS.. you know why.



But then no one will be able to warn you when I'm coming for your tags


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But then no one will be able to warn you when I'm coming for your tags



lol.. Come for my tags.. I'll be there laughing when I get you back... lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> lol.. Come for my tags.. I'll be there laughing when I get you back... lol.



Sometimes there is a price to pay, I have settled down on knifing, but counting beta I have almost 700 dog tags, I must add everyone to the collection.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 8, 2010)

Same Here I can't use Push To Talk and I ever Since I updated PunkBuster like the game said I should I've been getting CTD as I'm loading into a server.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

Well Kur, if you can get mine... meaning if I do go into the server, I'll... just stop right there... lol.. 


Nah, I love multi games, just have to do it when I'm not waking up at 2/3am for work... I tend to forget the time and play till I gotta wake up..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

You work overnights too huh? Being up at night and sleeping during the day really tends to mess with how you perceive time, I know the feeling.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You work overnights too huh? Being up at night and sleeping during the day really tends to mess with how you perceive time, I know the feeling.



Nah, I go into work between 3-4am then work till 6-7pm... no over nights.. just early days.. lol 


I'm really loving the single player. I'm glad it's so "open".. I don't have to go threw it in one way. Just find the path, around, the object..


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2010)

Tons of people are dumping MW2 on craigslist now that this is released. Want it cheap it's out there.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Nah, I go into work between 3-4am then work till 6-7pm... no over nights.. just early days.. lol
> 
> 
> I'm really loving the single player. I'm glad it's so "open".. I don't have to go threw it in one way. Just find the path, around, the object..



Why go around it when you can cut right through it, Rambo styles. Granted the enemy's are actually pretty tough, so that can fail, and fail a lot


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why go around it when you can cut right through it, Rambo styles. Granted the enemy's are actually pretty tough, so that can fail, and fail a lot



Rambo style only works in "film" lol... I like the feeling of having to look around yourself to see which way will be the best way "not" to die... lol

Not, just having a few "boxes" around, to "hide" you..


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Rambo style only works in "film" lol... I like the feeling of having to look around yourself to see which way will be the best way "not" to die... lol
> 
> Not, just having a few "boxes" around, to "hide" you..



find enemies strongest point. find weakness to that point. insert rocket.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> find enemies strongest point. find weakness to that point. insert rocket.









Oh i got plenty of rockets right here for yer


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> http://media.ebaumsworld.com/picture/e5hansej/rocketpenis.jpg
> 
> Oh i got plenty of rockets right here for yer



Careful there, you might get banned!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 8, 2010)

hopefully not since its pretty borderline but if i do then I suppose i could do with a break from TPU - if mods find the pic unaceptable then either remove it or ask me to & I'l replace the pic with one of kittens instead


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Rambo style only works in "film" lol... I like the feeling of having to look around yourself to see which way will be the best way "not" to die... lol
> 
> Not, just having a few "boxes" around, to "hide" you..



Rambo style works, just have to survey it before you go in, don't run right down the road, run blasting holes through the buildings, make your own path through them to come in behind the enemy's, create as much destruction as possible on the way to your target, thats my goal.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm usually run along the edge of the map, so that I only need to look at one side to defend myself.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm usually run along the edge of the map, so that I only need to look at one side to defend myself.



Smart thinking. I create a path of destruction with my grenade launcher attachment on the XM8, luv that gun


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hopefully not since its pretty borderline but if i do then I suppose i could do with a break from TPU - if mods find the pic unaceptable then either remove it or ask me to & I'l replace the pic with one of kittens instead



personally, i'd laugh more at a kitten rocket.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Kids how are you getting the BC 2 sig to work, it just tells me remote file is too large.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 8, 2010)

i gotta an email from gameservers saying a patch is supposed to be released tomorrow to help with server load


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> personally, i'd laugh more at a kitten rocket.



It would definitely be more acceptable.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kids how are you getting the BC 2 sig to work, it just tells me remote file is too large.



I downloaded the file (right click, save as), and uploaded it as my sig.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I downloaded the file (right click, save as), and uploaded it as my sig.



Ah, was hoping I could use their link that way it auto updated, but looks like the file is 55kb so far too large, makes me sad.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, was hoping I could use their link that way it auto updated, but looks like the file is 55kb so far too large, makes me sad.



if it was made smaller, w1zzy would likely allow the remote server. there is a thread in comments and feedback about this stuff.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 8, 2010)

I verified Integrity of game cache through steam and it said missing 1 file. Next thing I know it downloads 286MB of something for the game. 

I don't know what it was but I haven't seen a CTD, gotten a connection error or had problems joining any server since then for the 4 hours I've played. 

I hope to god it stays that way. Let me know if you guys had to download anything.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2010)

So is this worth spending my hard earned on?  I mainly play multiplayer..... notwithstanding the crap with no dedicated servers for MW2, in gameplay terms how do the 2 games compare?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> So is this worth spending my hard earned on?  I mainly play multiplayer..... notwithstanding the crap with no dedicated servers for MW2, in gameplay terms how do the 2 games compare?



totally different. ones closed in human vs human, ones massively team oriented with vehicles


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a question. How do you run this game with Direct X9. I have another machine 
I hoped it would play on and it was real shuttery, but that was running Direct X10. 
Thanks !


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2010)

As I understand it (I am sure someone will correct me if I am wrong) the game runs in 9, 10, or 11 and whatever hardware/OS you have supporting whichever DX is what the game will run at, I dont yet have the game but from what I have read it kind of suggests that, although I don't know if it's actually DX11 enabled (yet), apparantly though, Frostbite 1.5 is optimised for DX10...... you will probably know that better than me.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

you can edit a .ini file to make it run in DX9. not sure how, it was mentioned in the beta thread.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I have a question. How do you run this game with Direct X9. I have another machine
> I hoped it would play on and it was real shuttery, but that was running Direct X10.
> Thanks !



As mussles said you need to edit a .ini file for force DX versions. 

The file should be located under your "My Documents" folder or just "Documents" if you're on Vista or W7. In that file you'll find the line for the DX version. Also if the game is stuttery try changing the "renderahead=2" to "1". 

.../Documents/BFBC2/settings.ini.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Rambo style works, just have to survey it before you go in, don't run right down the road, run blasting holes through the buildings, make your own path through them to come in behind the enemy's, create as much destruction as possible on the way to your target, thats my goal.




Haha yep would probably have to do that especially on hardcore mode while running along side any cover you can find I guess. On normal servers hell can break loose when you get behind enemy lines, you could even possibly flank a whole squad or two  I've done it once but was probably 100% luck and with the noobtube


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2010)

hello all, enjoyed playing the server and decided to join. (ingame is BlackHaru same as here) no mic till later this month. hope to see you all on the battlefield.


----------



## Killura (Mar 8, 2010)

Well its intalled, already pwning noobs, where do I sign up for the TPU clan?  I tried to hop on the server last night but it was full.


----------



## Glazierman (Mar 8, 2010)

WEll I can see the server and hit the join button and I see the join server timer spin it disappears and I just sit there ?? any ideas says there's 18/32 playing ??


----------



## ERazer (Mar 8, 2010)

fellow snipers, do u guys notice big bullet drop on m95? just got it last nite and kinna disappointed.


----------



## mikey8684 (Mar 8, 2010)

LOVE THIS GAME ... just finished the SP ... pretty short but I thought it was awesome, especially the end level .... had the MP beta and was loving all the things I had unlocked  now I gotta start again


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2010)

Killura said:


> Well its intalled, already pwning noobs, where do I sign up for the TPU clan?  I tried to hop on the server last night but it was full.



The last thing I heard, to get in the TPU Clan you need to be a member for at least 4 years and have a minimum of 9000 posts


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 8, 2010)

ERazer said:


> fellow snipers, do u guys notice big bullet drop on m95? just got it last nite and kinna disappointed.


It is suppose to be a medium range rifle, and this is the exact kind of gun that a front line sniper uses. 
If you perfer long range sniping, use the GOL instead.

BTW, I am no sniper but I go marksman with my AR, usually AN-94.


----------



## dmbyer (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I join too?

Safeword
Medic / Assault


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> As mussles said you need to edit a .ini file for force DX versions.
> 
> The file should be located under your "My Documents" folder or just "Documents" if you're on Vista or W7. In that file you'll find the line for the DX version. Also if the game is stuttery try changing the "renderahead=2" to "1".
> 
> .../Documents/BFBC2/settings.ini.



Let me ask this then. What if I started it in XP Mode, would it just default to DX 9 ? 
I'll have to try when I get home. Thanks Feller's !


----------



## Killura (Mar 8, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> The last thing I heard, to get in the TPU Clan you need to be a member for at least 4 years and have a minimum of 9000 posts



Grrrrrr, those are some hardcore requirements.   Well I guess ill just hop on the server every chance I get and just kill the TPU clan members till I prove myself.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 8, 2010)

Killura said:


> Grrrrrr, those are some hardcore requirements.   Well I guess ill just hop on the server every chance I get and just kill the TPU clan members till I prove myself.



He's kiddin man. I have under 500 post and I'm in. ​


----------



## Killura (Mar 8, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> He's kiddin man. I have under 500 post and I'm in. ​



O ok, that kinda freaked me out a bit.  So how do I go about signing up?

(Gamertag) Killura


----------



## dmbyer (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure if you noticed the requirements on the first post you'd see you simply need to post your request and information.. other than that, I imagine it's implied you need to wait more than 2 hours for the leader to do anything about it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

how is the DRM with this game?
I have heard some complaining but just figured i would ask here


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2010)

There's a 10-install limit however you can also deactivate to free up. Not sure outside of that...

Just bought last night and tried out the SP a bit and was also able to get into a multiplayer game first try using Play Now (thought I'd try and see). On a temp XP install though, need to go back to Win 7 for some DX 10 action.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 8, 2010)

Killura said:


> Grrrrrr, those are some hardcore requirements.   Well I guess ill just hop on the server every chance I get and just kill the TPU clan members till I prove myself.



   Just kidding!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if it was made smaller, w1zzy would likely allow the remote server. there is a thread in comments and feedback about this stuff.



I don't think it can be made smaller, The resolution of it is 400x80 which is fine, but the file is too big, like kid did by saving it then shrinking the file size works. But I think that if you use the direct link from that site it will update everytime your stats update, and taking the method of saving it and uploading it yourself, it will never update until you do it yourself.

I'll have to take a look at that thread, it would be nice to see a bit larger file size allowed.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2010)

Glazierman said:


> WEll I can see the server and hit the join button and I see the join server timer spin it disappears and I just sit there ?? any ideas says there's 18/32 playing ??



As far as I've been able to tell if the "please wait" just disappears the server is full (note that even on a refresh or even full game restart the server browser shows identical info). if you double click on the same server a few times it'll come up as full. 

on another note, I can't get the browser to show server pings, I've run both steam and the game as admin (and my router is "driver-less" so I can't get into its settings) anyone got a fix?


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 8, 2010)

my BF2 montage running two 5850 crossfire!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dn1yh1dugbE


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 8, 2010)

Player Name = ZenZimZaliben - Assault/Engineer


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2010)

My name in is AzzKKr64 = Assault/Engineer


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 8, 2010)

Man I love this game!!
me and my brother just can't get enough!!

One map there were 4 snipers on a hill snipping down on everyone!!! We saw them.. we then sneaked right around them and stabbed all 4 of them!! was some laugh 

Oh on another note.

We were firstly using MSAA2x and 4xAF and was running just fine at 40-50FPS.

Then oddly enough we went to MSAA4x and 8XAF and got 60-70FPS??????????

Now we are both happily running it on 8Q and 16AF at 50-60FPS.
Is this normal?? To mean it seems strange to have an increase in performance??
Also all shimmering appears to be gone and looks a lot better!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 8, 2010)

Seems like you might have set effects to low irish (since the surface lighting is decreased).

BTW, add me to the team kurg!

*Forum name: johnnyfiive | BC2 name: johnnyfiive | Classes: Assault/Engineer/Recon*


----------



## Ejjman1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any reserved slots that open up, PLEASE pm me!!!!! Just in case 


Me and TRIPTEX crush at this game!!


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Mar 8, 2010)

So higher the AA gets the lower the lighting effects?? which increases performance then??
But it looks very good this way!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 8, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> So higher the AA gets the lower the lighting effects?? which increases performance then??
> But it looks very good this way!



they both degrade performance.

higher AA or higher lighting will both result in lower FPS


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

just unlocked my m16 for assault and I LOVE IT! 3 round burst, fire's straight as i can see at both long and close range...2-4 squeezes and they are dead.

recon/assault are done...now engi and medic to go.


----------



## Killura (Mar 8, 2010)

Killura said:


> Well its intalled, already pwning noobs, where do I sign up for the TPU clan?  I tried to hop on the server last night but it was full.





Tatty_One said:


> The last thing I heard, to get in the TPU Clan you need to be a member for at least 4 years and have a minimum of 9000 posts





Killura said:


> Grrrrrr, those are some hardcore requirements.   Well I guess ill just hop on the server every chance I get and just kill the TPU clan members till I prove myself.





boise49ers said:


> He's kiddin man. I have under 500 post and I'm in. ​





Tatty_One said:


> Just kidding!




haha yea i thought that those requirments were kind of outlandish.  Well i wanna sign up,  in game name is "Killura" I mostly play assault/engineer.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 8, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Oh on another note.
> 
> We were firstly using MSAA2x and 4xAF and was running just fine at 40-50FPS.
> 
> ...



2xAA is bugged here, too. 4xAA and 16xAf runs great here @ 5760x1080, 2xAA, FPS tanks.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

lemode said:


> just unlocked my m16 for assault and I LOVE IT! 3 round burst, fire's straight as i can see at both long and close range...2-4 squeezes and they are dead.
> 
> recon/assault are done...now engi and medic to go.



Is it that much better than the AN-94? I looked over the numbers and while the M16 is shooting 3 rounds it looks to be much less damage per round. Please give me more details!!!!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Is it that much better than the AN-94? I looked over the numbers and while the M16 is shooting 3 rounds it looks to be much less damage per round. Please give me more details!!!!!!!



Stat wise, the AN-94 is the best Assault gun, but sometimes it's hard to not hold the trigger down. So the M16 with the bursts pretty much doesn't allow you to do that, so for some it might be the better choice, I'd like to try the M16, 3 round bursts do sound good, but I would prob use the AN-94 in the end.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Stat wise, the AN-94 is the best Assault gun, but sometimes it's hard to not hold the trigger down. So the M16 with the bursts pretty much doesn't allow you to do that, so for some it might be the better choice, I'd like to try the M16, 3 round bursts do sound good, but I would prob use the AN-94 in the end.



But the An-94 is 2 round burst fire.. just as easy to maintain the urge to "let 'er rip".


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> But the An-94 is 2 round burst fire.. just as easy to maintain the urge to "let 'er rip".



I prefer the AN-94, it is quite good for assault.  However, I have gotten used to the M14, as I can now do 2 shot kills with it, and do it from a super long distance!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I prefer the AN-94, it is quite good for assault.  However, I have gotten used to the M14, as I can now do 2 shot kills with it, and do it from a super long distance!



How do you get the M14? I guess it comes with a certain rank...?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> There's a 10-install limit however you can also deactivate to free up. Not sure outside of that...
> 
> Just bought last night and tried out the SP a bit and was also able to get into a multiplayer game first try using Play Now (thought I'd try and see). On a temp XP install though, need to go back to Win 7 for some DX 10 action.



ah ok cool cool


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> But the An-94 is 2 round burst fire.. just as easy to maintain the urge to "let 'er rip".



Ah didn't know that, since I haven't unlocked it yet, well then can't see why the M16 would be better, looks like it has a ton more kick also.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> How do you get the M14? I guess it comes with a certain rank...?



You get it at like Rank 18 I think, maybe 17. It's not bad, but 1 shot at a time, I hit a Medic dead on with 4 shots to the chest and he killed me, after that I stopped using it, 1 round at a time is just a bit too slow, I'll wait to try out the G3, but as a Medic I prob won't need it, be like an M60 with a smaller clip.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

The M60 is my favorite coupled with magnum rounds and reflex sight.  I hate the acog.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

they have an acog in this game?
does it suck as much as the one in MW2 does?


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

absolutely love the M16...it fires fast and is super accurate. the m14 is awesome as well...think i got that at 19. no idea though.



copenhagen69 said:


> they have an acog in this game?
> does it suck as much as the one in MW2 does?



it's called x4 scope. it's nice, not nearly as bad as the ACOG in both MW games.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

I read the M14 can't have any sights put on it... red dot or 4x. Is that true? 

I don't mind single fire weapons like that. Should just be a more powerful T88.... no?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> The M60 is my favorite coupled with magnum rounds and reflex sight.  I hate the acog.



Skip the Magnum rounds and take the Last LMG upgrade that gives accuracy, its amazing. I'm not a big fan of sights on any gun, not sure why, but frees me up a slot, so guess thats not bad.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I read the M14 can't have any sights put on it... red dot or 4x. Is that true?
> 
> I don't mind single fire weapons like that. Should just be a more powerful T88.... no?



Nope, no sights on the M14, I don't think any of the weapons that can be used by all kits can have a scope.


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I read the M14 can't have any sights put on it... red dot or 4x. Is that true?
> 
> I don't mind single fire weapons like that. Should just be a more powerful T88.... no?



no scopes at all...and it's way better than the t88. i got 4 kills when i briefly used it. but if i use a single shot weapon it's going to be a shotgun.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

Well if it's better than the T88 that's good but I'd LOVE to get a sight attachment on it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 8, 2010)

lemode said:


> absolutely love the M16...it fires fast and is super accurate. the m14 is awesome as well...think i got that at 19. no idea though.
> 
> 
> 
> it's called x4 scope. it's nice, not nearly as bad as the ACOG in both MW games.



ok well thats good because it was awful in MW games


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the T88 sniper rifle? You guys using that in close quarters?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Are you guys talking about the T88 sniper rifle? You guys using that in close quarters?



With the RDS .. yes occasionally. It's leet in the right hands.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> With the RDS .. yes occasionally. It's leet in the right hands.



I might have to give it a shot, I really hate playing sniper, I really only like the map with the train yard, I have a few spots that others don't use and that give me a lot of cover.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I might have to give it a shot, I really hate playing sniper, I really only like the map with the train yard, I have a few spots that others don't use and that give me a lot of cover.



It's not really sniping anymore with that sight. It's marksman... you need to move and you absolutely have to shoot first if you're too close. It's not something I would use in a full loaded smaller map (white pass)... but 6v6 or 8v8 it's pretty useful.

Plus you get motion mines to assist you.. which is huge IMO.


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It's not really sniping anymore with that sight. It's marksman... you need to move and you absolutely have to shoot first if you're too close. It's not something I would use in a full loaded smaller map (white pass)... but 6v6 or 8v8 it's pretty useful.
> 
> Plus you get motion mines to assist you.. which is huge IMO.



t88 on maps where there are a lot of spots for close combat is where it shines...other than that i don't like it. esp once you unlock the .50 cal everything else seems ridic.

Trip forgot to mention...get the m16 asap its recoil is non existant.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2010)

Forgot to say, ingame I play as engineer. also got pings to show up by tinkering with Norton. now all I gotta do is fix my PB kicks and CTDs and I'm good to go.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I am not sure if this has been stated, but I cannot fire the AN-94 in full auto mode.  I believe some said they have to fight the urge not to.  I don't think you can fire it any way other than 2 round bursts.  Now I do have to fight the urge to go full auto at close range with the AUG, but stopping power helps me with that.

I have fired the M16 with a 4x scope and mag rounds and it is nasty.  3 round burst, very little recoil, good accuracy, and good power.  I would say it is the best Assault rifle, followed by the AN-94 for all around usage.  Please note, I have not used or unlocked the M416 (M14) so I can't say anything about it.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am not sure if this has been stated, but I cannot fire the AN-94 in full auto mode.  I believe some said they have to fight the urge not to.  I don't think you can fire it any way other than 2 round bursts.  Now I do have to fight the urge to go full auto at close range with the AUG, but stopping power helps me with that.
> 
> I have fired the M16 with a 4x scope and mag rounds and it is nasty.  3 round burst, very little recoil, good accuracy, and good power.  I would say it is the best Assault rifle, followed by the AN-94 for all around usage.  Please note, I have not used or unlocked the M416 (M14) so I can't say anything about it.


How do you unlock the M16 without unlocking the M416? 
I personally perfer the AN-94 over the M16 simply because its saves pretty much 50% ammo.
The burst damage of the AN-94 is also higher than the M16A2, I think the M16 is the highest unlock because it is the American Rifle.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello fellow BFBC2 players. 

Never knew about this thread. Just got to rank 21 and got all weapons except sniper and medic.


----------



## lemode (Mar 8, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Forgot to say, ingame I play as engineer. also got pings to show up by tinkering with Norton. now all I gotta do is fix my PB kicks and CTDs and I'm good to go.



Welcome!


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Stat wise, the AN-94 is the best Assault gun, but sometimes it's hard to not hold the trigger down. So the M16 with the bursts pretty much doesn't allow you to do that, so for some it might be the better choice, I'd like to try the M16, 3 round bursts do sound good, but I would prob use the AN-94 in the end.



M16A2, delay between burst is shorter than AN-94, but it's seem like it does less damage (I haven't look at the chart closely).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> How do you unlock the M16 without unlocking the M416?
> I personally perfer the AN-94 over the M16 simply because its saves pretty much 50% ammo.
> The burst damage of the AN-94 is also higher than the M16A2, I think the M16 is the highest unlock because it is the American Rifle.



Well 3 rounds, while less damage for each round, is still more damage overall than a 2 round burst.  Plus the added shot increases hit possibilities.

I have not unlocked the M16A2.  I just have really good luck and finding people for some reason.  So I wait til someone kills me with an M16 and then I hunt them down and kill them and take their kit.  I am like a kleptomaniac Angel of Death.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

I just made rank 22.  I think I have been playing too much.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I just made rank 22.  I don't think I have been playing enough.



Fixed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Fixed.



I played 24 hours during the first 3 days the game was out.  Is that too much?  I think so...  

I want rank 30 next though, which is my new goal!  Also, going for all bronze stars on weapons.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I played 24 hours during the first 3 days the game was out.  Is that too much?  I think so...
> 
> I want rank 30 next though, which is my new goal!  Also, going for all bronze stars on weapons.



If you are still employed, married, and/or not about to flunk out of school, you are all good.  That is a bit much I guess.  See you on the field after some leave soldier. *salute*


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I played 24 hours during the first 3 days the game was out.  Is that too much?  I think so...
> 
> I want rank 30 next though, which is my new goal!  Also, going for all bronze stars on weapons.



 How'd did you accomplish that when the servers were down so much ? Jump from MP to SP ?


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 9, 2010)

My 295GTX cannot give me good frame rate on High at 2560x1600.  Do you guys think adding another 295 will give me at least 70-80 fps?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 9, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> My 295GTX cannot give me good frame rate on High at 2560x1600.  Do you guys think adding another 295 will give me at least 70-80 fps?



no


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well 3 rounds, while less damage for each round, is still more damage overall than a 2 round burst.  Plus the added shot increases hit possibilities.
> 
> I have not unlocked the M16A2.  I just have really good luck and finding people for some reason.  So I wait til someone kills me with an M16 and then I hunt them down and kill them and take their kit.  I am like a kleptomaniac Angel of Death.


The thing is the target is (usually lol) not a sitting duck 
The thing is the 3rd shot from the M16 tends to miss on running targets quite often. Probability is just not that simple when you count in the human factor.
The 2 rounds from the AN-94 fires at 1800RPM intervals, so it is pretty much one big hit.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 9, 2010)

lol why do you want 70-80 FPS? and dont tell me its because "you can see the difference" 40+ fps is fine.

if you really want to get that performance get two 5870 eyefinity edition's in a month or so.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> The thing is the target is (usually lol) not a sitting duck
> The thing is the 3rd shot from the M16 tends to miss on running targets quite often. Probability is just not that simple when you count in the human factor.
> The 2 rounds from the AN-94 fires at 1800RPM intervals, so it is pretty much one big hit.



Well I have not the experience with both to comment further.  For now compared to when I have used both, I am an M16A2 guy.  Hitting a moving target was not a issue with either weapon.  I guess we will see since that is the kit I am working on primarily for now.

For everyone here, you can go ahead and rock the [TPU] tag.  And if you really want to, PM easy and give the man a $5 spot for server.  He is eating Ramen noodles for lunch and dinner for your enjoyment.  Help me help you help Easy get a sandwich. lmao


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi guys. Question about this game. I have modern warfare 2, which i played multiplayer for a bit, but got fed up with exploiters and hackers. And just havent gotten back into it. This worth the $50 for the mw2 like experience plus some vehicles? Trying to save money, so just not so sure.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

this game eats MW2 like a fat kid eats skittles.. a bag at a time!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> this game eats MW2 like a fat kid eats skittles.. a bag at a time!



Hows performance in terms of lag. Battlefield 2 was bad for that.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

performance is great. and many fixes are sure to come to this game. it's hot shit right now


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Hows performance in terms of lag. Battlefield 2 was bad for that.


This game is a real PC game not some crappy console port 

Anyways, need a good rest right now.
Been sneezing all over my keyboard


----------



## alexsubri (Mar 9, 2010)

I am only 2nd Private Class :-(, almost 3rd. Also, I am almost done with Enigneer!! I haven't been able to paly too much (Wife,Son,Working 6 days!) Oh well, I know I will get up there mabye like next year LoL


PS - Has anybody have a solution on why it TAKES FOREVER to load servers?! How can we make this process faster, somebody do explain.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I am only 2nd Private Class :-(, almost 3rd. Also, I am almost done with Enigneer!! I haven't been able to paly too much (Wife,Son,Working 6 days!) Oh well, I know I will get up there mabye like next year LoL
> 
> 
> PS - Has anybody have a solution on why it TAKES FOREVER to load servers?! How can we make this process faster, somebody do explain.


Check the filter makes the server list loads faster 
EA auth server = Fail again :shadedshu


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 9, 2010)

mmm yummy knives


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

what's the deal with silver tags?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2010)

Range 22+ I believe.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I am only 2nd Private Class :-(, almost 3rd. Also, I am almost done with Enigneer!! I haven't been able to paly too much (Wife,Son,Working 6 days!) Oh well, I know I will get up there mabye like next year LoL
> 
> 
> PS - Has anybody have a solution on why it TAKES FOREVER to load servers?! How can we make this process faster, somebody do explain.



I'm right where you are, same class too. 49 kills 135 deaths  
My best weapon is the RPG and Tank. I'm going all out when I get back
from my trip this week. Monday evening I'll up for some more dieing


----------



## shevanel (Mar 9, 2010)

if your vsync isnt working what you have to do is

1. set vsync on
2. change res in game to something other than your native then switch back
3. do the same for AF 

worked for me


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 9, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> I am only 2nd Private Class :-(, almost 3rd. Also, I am almost done with Enigneer!! I haven't been able to paly too much (Wife,Son,Working 6 days!) Oh well, I know I will get up there mabye like next year LoL
> 
> 
> PS - Has anybody have a solution on why it TAKES FOREVER to load servers?! How can we make this process faster, somebody do explain.


Play a medic. Give medpacks here and there, and once you unlock the defib, each revive is 50pts (the same amount when you kill someone). Next thing you know, youll' be lvl 20 lol

As for the servers, yeah. EA sucks. In fact, youll' be able to join 2 MW2 games while waiting to join 1 BC2 server lol. Perhaps the only flaw this game has.. (as well as not being able to go prone, crouch is not toggle based, not being able to chat while dead, not being able to see score board while dead, lousy kill cam, no cancel button while joining a server, etc etc)


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

You can see score board while dead, just press ESC. 
For the kill cam, it is up to the server to switch it off. 
Just find yourself a hardcore server and be done with it. Kill cam is excellent against sniper whores also.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Play a medic. Give medpacks here and there, and once you unlock the defib, each revive is 50pts (the same amount when you kill someone). Next thing you know, youll' be lvl 20 lol
> 
> As for the servers, yeah. EA sucks. In fact, youll' be able to join 2 MW2 games while waiting to join 1 BC2 server lol. Perhaps the only flaw this game has.. (as well as not being able to go prone, crouch is not toggle based, not being able to chat while dead, not being able to see score board while dead, lousy kill cam, no cancel button while joining a server, etc etc)



It dont take long to join a BC2 match, what people mean by the servers is they go down. I don't miss prone at all, so much cover in this game compared to older games, crouch does need to be toggled though, the chat while dead is annoying especially while trying to type something, as said esc to see keyboard, you even tab works until you get back to your kit selection, I'm not sure what you mean by lousy kill cam it's quite nice, and yes I wish there was a cancel button


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 9, 2010)

what I meant well the kill cam's perpective is quite useless.. especially on a place where ground texture is the same everywhere.. and if the shooter was between rocks or between a wall, cam would zoom in to the shooter's head (kinda like the same thing that happens when you want a good look at Lara Croft's boobs.. go near a wall so that cam will zoom in closer to the character) making you clueless where the place was. imo, at least point the player where the shooter was first, and then zoom in to the shooter's place.

in anycase, thanks for stating the esc to see score board.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

You can't make the kill cam too good before the we get sniper tears you know.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 9, 2010)

You can´t talk while dead, and you get "deaded" while you talk.
We really should be able to talk when we are dead, how the hell do we say LOLOLOL after a funny kill or something


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> You can´t talk while dead, and you get "deaded" while you talk.
> We really should be able to talk when we are dead, how the hell do we say LOLOLOL after a funny kill or something


Or for those who has no mic (like me), tell the team mates if there is a bunch of tangos headed for A or B.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 9, 2010)

I want this in my sig damn it


----------



## JackAttack (Mar 9, 2010)

I've had this BFBC2 game for over a week now and still have a real hard time multiplaying, it just won't let me online 95% of the time.
So while the game itself may be great, it also greatly sucks.
What good is it if I can't connect?
When are they going to fix this crappola?


----------



## douglatins (Mar 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 check this out http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php
I peaked you guys K/D nice, but 1Kurgan1 is a clear winner, talk about effective kill/hour


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2010)

JackAttack said:


> I've had this BFBC2 game for over a week now and still have a real hard time multiplaying, it just won't let me online 95% of the time.
> So while the game itself may be great, it also greatly sucks.
> What good is it if I can't connect?
> When are they going to fix this crappola?



I hope by this weekend it'll be takin care of. I won't be playing 
after this evening until Monday the 15th. It took BF 2 awhile to 
work out all their ticks too. Now it is very stable. So with in 3 to 
5 years this should be one of those great games you can long on
to and just have fun  By then we should be able to host are own 
games and all that other fun stuff.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I want this in my sig damn it
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean10/pc/DeusEx.png


So do I....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2010)

I unlocked the M16A2 last night and tried it a little. It sure fires straight with little recoil. I was off last night though.. felt like I was firing blanks. I couldn't kill anything no matter what weapon I used so I gave up for the day. :shadedshu

Anyway, here are my current stats. My k/d was 1.0 on Sunday morning before I unlocked the M416 and AN-94.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I want this in my sig damn it
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean10/pc/DeusEx.png



It wont let us cause its blocked


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> 1Kurgan1 check this out http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php
> I peaked you guys K/D nice, but 1Kurgan1 is a clear winner, talk about effective kill/hour



Yeah, for a Medic I do clear house, sadly I don't get as much healing done as I did before, but I abuse the other teams tickets, working on my K/D should break 2 here soon, not sure if I can make it to 3 consistently though.








TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I unlocked the M16A2 last night and tried it a little. It sure fires straight with little recoil. I was off last night though.. felt like I was firing blanks. I couldn't kill anything no matter what weapon I used so I gave up for the day. :shadedshu
> 
> Anyway, here are my current stats. My k/d was 1.0 on Sunday morning before I unlocked the M416 and AN-94.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/triptexsig.png



So whats the word, you think it's better than the AN-94, or think it has the chance to be?



brandonwh64 said:


> It wont let us cause its blocked



It's not blocked, it's just they are about 55kb each and we are only allowed to have 19.5kb max in our sigs.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So whats the word, you think it's better than the AN-94, or think it has the chance to be?



It's possible, the gun fires perfectly straight and is extremely consistent. I still dont know if the 3rd round in the bust just increases damage or decreases accuracy. I couldn't hit anything last night and I'm having the same problem you had with FPS tanking. I'm still on the fence with this one. 

I really wish we could see other players pings to the server.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2010)

M16A2 is suck really bad....

Seriously, it looks and feel accurate, but worse damage I have ever seen. Or it's just i were laggy like hell since I unlocked it 2 days ago.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not blocked, it's just they are about 55kb each and we are only allowed to have 19.5kb max in our sigs.


That should change, i believe when that rule was created, broadband was a lot less broad



kid41212003 said:


> M16A2 is suck really bad....
> 
> Seriously, it looks and feel accurate, but worse damage I have ever seen. Or it's just i were laggy like hell since I unlocked it 2 days ago.


WTF, how did you manage to put it there in the sig?


----------



## Flak (Mar 9, 2010)

Being able to actually play more consistently in MP I'm finally starting to get into the groove.  I went from .6 something to 1.1 last night alone.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 9, 2010)

Flak said:


> Being able to actually play more consistently in MP I'm finally starting to get into the groove.  I went from .6 something to 1.1 last night alone.
> 
> [url]http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean4/pc/NeonFlak.png[/url]



I usually play with high ping around 250, so i dont think ill ever have a decent KD


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I usually play with high ping around 250, so i dont think ill ever have a decent KD


Now imagine playing with 300~400 ping like I do :shadedshu


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I just might be the highest ranking guy on TPU!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

im a staff sgt 1 now! im maxing my engineer score. then i will do my recon


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think I just might be the highest ranking guy on TPU!
> 
> [url]http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean9/pc/PVTCaboose1337.png[/url]



I'm 23.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am trying to use the bfbc2.elxx.net sig but this forum said the file is too big.  Can someone show me how he did it?


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think I just might be the highest ranking guy on TPU!
> 
> [url]http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean9/pc/PVTCaboose1337.png[/url]



I beat you on every category.  Have yet to try out TPU server though.  Is it conquest or rush?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I am trying to use the bfbc2.elxx.net sig but this forum said the file is too big.  Can someone show me how he did it?





1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not blocked, it's just they are about 55kb each and we are only allowed to have 19.5kb max in our sigs.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 9, 2010)

So how are the other people able to get their sig?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok what you do is save a copy of the sig pic onto your computer and then with paint open it and re save it to jpg instead of PNG to make it ALOT smaller in size then reupload

see how it did it?

ALSO when you have leveled up alot more then you can redo it to show your up to date stats


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh I see I see.  Thanks.  Would have like to get auto update but oh well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It's possible, the gun fires perfectly straight and is extremely consistent. I still dont know if the 3rd round in the bust just increases damage or decreases accuracy. I couldn't hit anything last night and I'm having the same problem you had with FPS tanking. I'm still on the fence with this one.
> 
> I really wish we could see other players pings to the server.



About the pingt part, Marineborn can finally play, and he is talking about seeing peoples Ping last night. I didn't believe him, but he print screened. Where it should show player skill it looked like ping, everyone in the game had 0/0 k/d and yet they had a number associated with them. I know mine doesn't show anything there except 0's.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think I just might be the highest ranking guy on TPU!
> 
> [url]http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean9/pc/PVTCaboose1337.png[/url]



I'm not too far back on you, almost 22 now.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2010)

Just curious anyone running this on a HD5830, I'm considering a 5770/5830/5850 upgrade... Not sure if I want to spend the money on the 5850, have a lot of other things going on at the same point right now.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2010)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Oh on another note.
> 
> We were firstly using MSAA2x and 4xAF and was running just fine at 40-50FPS.
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> 2xAA is bugged here, too. 4xAA and 16xAf runs great here @ 5760x1080, 2xAA, FPS tanks.



Kewl, this might explain my poor performance on Beta, as I had it always on 2xAA. Obviously I didn't try anything higher as this sort of thing doesn't happen on other games 

Postman wasn't nice, no game today either, maybe tomorrow


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not going to advertise my K/D ratio yet. 

I'll stick with the little box.




...which isn't showing up yet.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm not going to advertise my K/D ratio yet.
> 
> I'll stick with the little box.



Ya I'm just starting to dig myself out of the 1:1 hole.
I am very not used to this game.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

1:1?






I think I'm @ .76 or something. trying too hard to get DogTags, gotta play the game the way it's meant, and my avg will go up. Dropped fair bit, from .85, just last two days, trying to get the TPU dogtags.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2010)

I have 2 dogtags. Knifing people is not my specialty. I can never seem to find the mele button at the right time.  Guns are so much more fun anyways.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm not going to advertise my K/D ratio yet.





niko084 said:


> Ya I'm just starting to dig myself out of the 1:1 hole.
> I am very not used to this game.



1:1 isn't bad at all, IMO it just means you are doing a lot of team stuff.

Had about 1:1 in the beta and not going to get bothered in the full thing either if that's max what I'd get.

I like to go where the action is, even if it means I'll die. Mined plenty of roads in the beta just to end up shot by a tank, but it kept the tank away and gave a chance of us winning.

Sure it reflects on skills too, had under 1:1 in the start and later got it higher. But also mostly used kit affects. Recon/Medic/Assault/Engineer from least to most likely to die. Recon moves up, if not sniping and Engineer moves down if using a vehicle.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not complaining about it but I would like to get it up a bit...

Most FPS games I get used to and play a bit I run around 2-3:1 depending, obviously some matches are much better and worse but overall.

I'm not an epic FPS player by all means, I just play the game.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2010)

I need to play more.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2010)

That's kinda my issue. Hop in a vehicle, usually, I get at least 5 kills to my one death. But they are such Kamikaze machines, and make you such a big target, I thought I'd try to get some tags, and it has proven to be quite the challenge. Probably 3 outta 60 head-on attemps at knife work for me, and seanking around just isn't team play.


Get a good squad working together though, and the game's far more fun.

Seems I'm a bit slow though...you guys go up on kills and points in much faster time than I do...must be old age or something.  I gotta put in twice the time!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2010)

I've stabbed 5 people once before dying. I started with a DOA knife, and then crept around a guy until I saw people start spawning off him. 4 more knife kills later a tank took me out. Was absolutely hilarious. I try and knife people as much as I  can, 31 so far. Not even 5 hrs of play time yet!


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2010)

I need to start leveling up my Recon. My ratio should go up since I won't be a gung-ho assault/engineer.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 9, 2010)

Found the perfect picture. Evil j5. > : )


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 9, 2010)

I managed to pull my K/D out of the horrible .2 range over the weekend up to a 1.3 (engineer FTW)


as far as knifing goes, I've found when I focus on it I do terrible, however if you place your melee key close to your trigger it helps a lot. (when I moved it from c over to MB4 by my thumb)


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> I need to start leveling up my Recon. My ratio should go up since I won't be a gung-ho assault/engineer.



Don't be a sniper... Everyone is a sniper... It's annoying and I have to stab them


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 9, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Don't be a sniper... Everyone is a sniper... It's annoying and I have to stab them


Snipers have nice bums great for stabing


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 9, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Don't be a sniper... Everyone is a sniper... It's annoying and I have to stab them



I need to do the same was erocker except instead of doing recon from a distance i will be doing it with my trusty ol' spas-12 crowd controller  or a g3 or m14 whatever floats my boat and if anyone wants to know my k/d ratio is 1.8 and i'm a big team player.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I managed to pull my K/D out of the horrible .2 range over the weekend up to a 1.3 (engineer FTW)
> 
> 
> as far as knifing goes, I've found when I focus on it I do terrible, however if you place your melee key close to your trigger it helps a lot. (when I moved it from c over to MB4 by my thumb)



I seen you on the server a few days ago, didn't know you were on TPU, you were quite the pain in the ass


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> About the pingt part, Marineborn can finally play, and he is talking about seeing peoples Ping last night. I didn't believe him, but he print screened. Where it should show player skill it looked like ping, everyone in the game had 0/0 k/d and yet they had a number associated with them. I know mine doesn't show anything there except 0's.
> 
> I'm not too far back on you, almost 22 now.



I can see pings just fine, though I remember someone saying the ones dispalyed by the game are wrong. I think it was a firewall issue that caused them to appear blank, but I can`t remember offhand.


As for K/D ratio, mine's pretty embarrassing. I've always been a grind and pressure player though, so I usually rack it up in base captures, vehicle destroys and the like. Once I get my feet back under me, I can usually maintain a .75-1.25 ratio while gathering points. BFBC2 might be different though, I just have too much fun destroying buildings. Right now I should be one of the easiest tanks to eliminate, just show me a bit of movement in a window and I've now found an excuse to level 3 houses.  


Knifing isn't too bad since I moved it onto 'Page Forward' for my mouse. Whoever thought of using a clickable scroll wheel as the originally mapped knife key should be shot in a field though.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 9, 2010)

the columns are aligned wrong, which is why your score or k/d appears in the ping column, etc
the ping is just wrong. the estimate is way off because of the method they use for it.

try and find the ip of the server , and ping it using cmd - that will give you a closer estimate of your actual ping. under stress it will fluctuate but it will stay within a 10ms range normally.

if not that, i know my G13 gives me an accurate ping... i'm sure there is software out there to show you as well, i just don't know it . but i do know the browser pings and in-game pings are higher than reality, sometimes 2-3x higher.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2010)

I swapped my knife to the F key and grenades to the G key last night. Got my first two knife kills this way. I just can't get it in my head (and reflexes) that the middle scroll wheel is a button.


@johnnyfive, how are you able to get your signature to show up without turning it into a jpeg first?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> I swapped my knife to the F key and grenades to the G key last night. Got my first two knife kills this way. I just can't get it in my head (and reflexes) that the middle scroll wheel is a button.
> @johnnyfive, how are you able to get your signature to show up without turning it into a jpeg first?



I was contemplating to doing similar, as the current mapping I use is pretty clunky for it. I agree though, I couldn't get the original mapping through my head. I died 3 times right at the start of the game because I kept pressing the wheel to scroll sideways, instead of pushing it down.

If the G13 works alright, I'll get the LCD on my G15 back installed and working correctly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

I had some issues with scroll wheel click as knife at first, but then I grew to like it, very rarely do I switch weapons when knifing, and if I do it doesn't matter much. The one thing that royally pisses me off yet is scroll wheel weapon selection. I will be on part 2 of my kit (M60) and part 1 of my kit is a handgun, Part 3 is the Defib, and Part 4 is the health pack. I will hit scroll wheel up 1 click, and I get my damn hp pack, I scroll wheel up once more to get back to my M60 that is most likely out of ammo, nope now I have health packs. I scroll wheel up hoping now to finally get my handgun, nope, skips that and goes right to the M60 and I die. 

I don't get angry when playing, unless that happens, that makes me very angry. Just thinking about it makes me angry, PEBKAC...

Also here's another asking how johnny got the BC2 link to work directly.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have the same problem with mine, it's set to my mouse wheel and it's good if I'm coming up behind someone but I lose the knife first battle head to head probably 39/40 times and my ping is pretty decent, mid 30's.

Looking at a game pad, like the Logitech G13, maybe, it would be really nice for RTS games I think. Going to move a few buttons around though on my G5 for now and see if it helps some.

Then I need a 5870 and 2 more 1920x1080 screens and go eyefinity with an insane FOV. 
***I wish, just too many things my money needs to be spent on for now***


----------



## gumpty (Mar 9, 2010)

erocker said:


> I swapped my knife to the F key and grenades to the G key last night.



I set my knife to mouse-button-5, right next to my thumb (MX518). Thing is, I tend to panic a lot when in a knife fight and mash the MB-4 button as well, which I have mapped as crouch. Death comes swiftly and painfully.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 9, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I set my knife to mouse-button-5, right next to my thumb (MX518). Thing is, I tend to panic a lot when in a knife fight and mash the MB-4 button as well, which I have mapped as crouch. Death comes swiftly and painfully.



Sorry, but imagining that was good for a laugh. Although if perfected that could be quiet good, knifing doesn't seem to get that soft lock so easy on crouch targets.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I set my knife to mouse-button-5, right next to my thumb (MX518). Thing is, I tend to panic a lot when in a knife fight and mash the MB-4 button as well, which I have mapped as crouch. Death comes swiftly and painfully.



If you ever watched Knife Only servers in 2142, you'd see a group of 20 guys constantly sprinting at each other, to then just drop into crouch knifing. I found it amazingly funny to watch. They'd crouch because most times the 'noobs' wouldn't and thus would swing through the air above any croucher whilst they perforate the soft and tenders of their foes.

The other button next to my thumb is throw grenade, so I figure I'll either get them stealthily with a knife or from the grave with a grenade. Both work.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 9, 2010)

Now that brings up a question, do you have to get a certain rank or something to have a nade? Because I never seem to have any I can throw, only the noob tube ones.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 9, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Now that brings up a question, do you have to get a certain rank or something to have a nade? Because I never seem to have any I can throw, only the noob tube ones.



I start with one, and I know that I can upgrade it to 2 when I get the perk.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I set my knife to mouse-button-5, right next to my thumb (MX518). Thing is, I tend to panic a lot when in a knife fight and mash the MB-4 button as well, which I have mapped as crouch. Death comes swiftly and painfully.



Nice, whenever I get my Lachesis back from RMA, I'll try this out. I love this little Salmosa, but only three buttons. I think my brain sends signals to my right thumb better than my left index finger.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I start with one, and I know that I can upgrade it to 2 when I get the perk.



Hm... I don't know... I'll play with it later and make sure I'm not pressing the wrong key or something like an idiot... Maybe it's a class thing? I dunno I'll figure it out, need to frag some of these chubs


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nice, whenever I get my Lachesis back from RMA, I'll try this out. I love this little Salmosa, but only three buttons. I think my brain sends signals to my right thumb better than my left index finger.



Indeed, I use a 3 button cheap thing at work and it drives me nuts, I have to actually click forward/backwards on my browser ugh, too much like work


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2010)

Where do you get that cool signature with all the stats yall have?


----------



## sike89 (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL so happy with this score.. it may not be high but amazing in its own way


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

sike89 said:


> LOL so happy with this score.. it may not be high but amazing in its own way



Awesome...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I join the TPU server?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2010)

Do we need to ask W1z to allow support for the BF2 Sig-o-Matic to support it? I would love to have the update-able version in my sig and at this point that's not allowed. Kind of a bummer, but I totally understand why it's not allowed right away. I hereby announce we make a friendly request to the man himself to see if he'll allow it!

This link is posted in the OP, but here it is for those of you too lazy to go there: http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php

Sweet little setup for damn sure! I do remember being able to post my COD4 stats banner in my sig before, and that was updatable...so maybe if enough of us convince W1z we'll be able to do the same for BC2. Here's to hopin'!



EDIT: Made a thread in Comments and Feedback asking for support to see what culminates. Hopefully it's a positive thing on both ends, but show your support, a poll is up and comments are welcome! http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117157


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nice, whenever I get my Lachesis back from RMA, I'll try this out. I love this little Salmosa, but only three buttons. I think my brain sends signals to my right thumb better than my left index finger.



lachesis FTW. I have the Knife/Nade thumb combination, it's a life saver.

anyone have fixes for system lockups? getting fed up. (14/1, last 25 tickets and my whole rig decides to lock up).

I run as admin (both BF and Steam), have everything allowed in my firewalls ect. only correlation I can find in the crash times is Murphy's law.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 10, 2010)

someone send me a pm when they fix this game...as it stands now it blows ass


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2010)

anyone got the link to find player stats on the battlefield website??? Ive been lookin for it for 15mins but i cant see shit. I want to find out how many hows ive had ingame


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> someone send me a pm when they fix this game...as it stands now it blows ass



RAAAAAAGGGGEEEE!!!!!   Lol, I was finally doing a pretty good job sniping too. I'm pretty sure it's a punkbuster issue again.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

douglatins said:


> That should change, i believe when that rule was created, broadband was a lot less broad



it wont change.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2010)

Protip:  Map the knife button to a side button on your mouse.  I have mine mapped to mouse 4.  I have a Logitech G5 BTW.  






See that button on the side back?  The --> arrow?  Yeah that is my knife button.  Middle mouse (mouse 3) is as well, but that requires INI hacks.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 10, 2010)

I just use the middle mouse button on my G5 (sweet mouse btw, I LOVE mine)...I was used to that from doing so in CoD4 and it feels natural to me in BC2. I use that side-back button for push-to-talk on TS, which for me works amazingly well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2010)

looks like PB killed the servers again


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Protip:  Map the knife button to a side button on your mouse.  I have mine mapped to mouse 4.  I have a Logitech G5 BTW.  .



Just did that exact same thing with the forward button being my TS speak button.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 10, 2010)

I have figured out one little issue.  Do not press Alt and Enter at the same time.  That is what disables the full screen mode.  Press it again to restore it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Protip:  Map the knife button to a side button on your mouse.  I have mine mapped to mouse 4.  I have a Logitech G5 BTW.
> 
> http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/logitech_g5_laser_mouse_1.jpg
> 
> See that button on the side back?  The --> arrow?  Yeah that is my knife button.  Middle mouse (mouse 3) is as well, but that requires INI hacks.



i upgraded from that - now i have three thumb buttons.

Knife, in game voice (broken) and TS3


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have figured out one little issue.  Do not press Alt and Enter at the same time.  That is what disables the full screen mode.  Press it again to restore it.



...


alt-enter has been the fullscreen hotkey since windows 95


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone beat this?

@ 1kurgan1 - the AN-94 is the winner.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 10, 2010)

If ya see me jsut following you around blindly, don't wonder why...that's some score, man!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have figured out one little issue.  Do not press Alt and Enter at the same time.  That is what disables the full screen mode.  Press it again to restore it.



Wow I knew that and you didn't ? I used to have a game 
that was the only way it would go full screen.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Anyone beat this?
> 
> @ 1kurgan1 - the AN-94 is the winner.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/BFBC2Game 2010-03-09 22-25-02-62.jpg



Got that 10K badge today  was like WTF when i seen my score over 17K so i checked the badges and that was one i got


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Protip:  Map the knife button to a side button on your mouse.  I have mine mapped to mouse 4.  I have a Logitech G5 BTW.
> 
> http://www.productwiki.com/upload/images/logitech_g5_laser_mouse_1.jpg
> 
> See that button on the side back?  The --> arrow?  Yeah that is my knife button.  Middle mouse (mouse 3) is as well, but that requires INI hacks.



Psh, who needs a fancy smancy mouse to knife, here's what I'm currently using 






And I am the resident TPU slasher  I do wish I had the motivation to buy a new USB reciever for my MX Rev though.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Anyone beat this?
> 
> @ 1kurgan1 - the AN-94 is the winner.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/BFBC2Game 2010-03-09 22-25-02-62.jpg



Thats a nice score, I spot 3 gold medals, I might have to get a bunch of weapons to 1 kill away from gold and plan a time to get a massive bonus score, otherwise, doubt I'll ever beat that bonus score by random since I love me the M60 action too much.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

Finally had a good 2hr run on MP, then I got kicked off


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Club list updated, tons of new people :O


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Anyone beat this?
> 
> @ 1kurgan1 - the AN-94 is the winner.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100309/BFBC2Game 2010-03-09 22-25-02-62.jpg



I cannot beat that, however I do have a better combat score, and I am sure that others have better than that as well, but award wise, you got lucky .

EDIT:  BTW Kurgan, do not see myself on the master list  medic is my best class btw.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 10, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Wow I knew that and you didn't ? I used to have a game
> that was the only way it would go full screen.



Yeah you did.  See I never heard of a game that was not full screen before either, so this was a new twist to me.  And windowed mode is stupid.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 10, 2010)

before i fire up this game are the servers up?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2010)

shevanel said:


> before i fire up this game are the servers up?


shev my Vegas plans ended up in the turlet so I'm free this week if you want to shoot me what ever info I need. PM me the Title to search for the server with. Will I need funds to have admin rights ? That is one of the issues that sunk my trip. It would be a while before I could chip in.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Like 5 of us TPU'ers on the server, more hop on.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 10, 2010)

be there soon. gonna piss and fix a cocktail


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Like 5 of us TPU'ers on the server, more hop on.



Tommorrow. I had a shit day and grand kids are sleeping so I don't need to rumble the house. Headphones suck. Sorry just go cut them to shreds.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I cannot beat that, however I do have a better combat score, and I am sure that others have better than that as well, but award wise, you got lucky .
> 
> EDIT:  BTW Kurgan, do not see myself on the master list  medic is my best class btw.



Want to toss me a PM so I remember, I got a feeling like I missed a few, I scanned back like 5 pages, but a PM and I'll remember for sure when I update again. I prob got to make a new list setup anyways here soon. 



boise49ers said:


> Tommorrow. I had a shit day and grand kids are sleeping so I don't need to rumble the house. Headphones suck. Sorry just go cut them to shreds.



All good, see you on tomorrow, be ready, I'm a haxor.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 10, 2010)

got to play around with an enemies VSS man that gun is hot shit.. id love to own one!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 10, 2010)

watch this video and lul like crazy  this is actually pretty good info for new to bf bc2 players


----------



## shevanel (Mar 10, 2010)

i never knew that about the reinforcement tickets


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 10, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i never knew that about the reinforcement tickets



TBH, I never knew about tickets period. Thanks Exodusprime for sharing this with us


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> watch this video and lul like crazy  this is actually pretty good info for new to bf bc2 players


Unfortunately the noobs that need to L2P never watch this vid. :shadedshu
You know when you notice that you are the only guy that knows what Q does in your team.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

good video. should stick it in the top of the OP with big letters demanding you watch it.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> You know when you notice that you are the only guy that knows what Q does in your team.



yep. I do. I compulsively mash that button every time I see movement (even before I shoot) but half the time my team just ignores the blatant orange triangles and dies instead. whatever. people 'll learn.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 10, 2010)

i love spotting enemies.

i love that map valariso or w/e too.. just played on it with marineborn.. that map is cool

i wish that when ur squad kills an enemy that it will show up in the same place at the bottom of the screen as where your own kills show up.. no one looks at the top left imo

plus i wish chat had its own box so when u die you dont miss seeing messages... or if you kill someone you dont have to wait 15 seconds to say something to them because they havnt spawned yet


----------



## douglatins (Mar 10, 2010)

Yday was very funny i went behind enemy lines and knifed 6 guys in a row, they were all close together and also killed a guy twice after a doc revived him, then stabbed the doc too. Very funny


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I cannot beat that, however I do have a better combat score, and I am sure that others have better than that as well, but award wise, you got lucky .



As far as combat scores go this was definitely not an elite round but it's not bad either (k/d is decent). The round simply didnt last that long to get too much more points. You're right though.. I got pretty damn lucky. I had no idea I was that close to 3 gold on several weapons.. the best part is that I spawned as assault every time except once so 2 gold stars came from weapons I stole.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Yday was very funny i went behind enemy lines and knifed 6 guys in a row, they were all close together and also killed a guy twice after a doc revived him, then stabbed the doc too. Very funny



i love doing that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2010)

i had a sweet score of 27/10 last night on the jungle map and the kurgan started running around like a mad man while we were trying to take C flag! I turned my score to a good 27/10 to 30/18. 

couldnt spawn on my teammates without someone waiting in a building with a m60......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have just bought this today,but i am having a problem logging in to my ea account in the game.
Either i get wrong password error or it says email/password combination is wrong.I can log into ea uk fine with the same email/pass.What is the problem?

tigger


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 10, 2010)

tigger said:


> I have just bought this today,but i am having a problem logging in to my ea account in the game.
> Either i get wrong password error or it says email/password combination is wrong.I can log into ea uk fine with the same email/pass.What is the problem?
> 
> tigger




id login to EA online (browser) then change the password.... chances are it has some funny charachters or something in the formatting the games login dosent gel with


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks i will try it,its annoying though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 10, 2010)

still no joy,i changed my pass to a simple 5 letter word and still the same.







i will try reinstalling it.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm not sure mate.... usernames and passwords are usuallycase sensitive so make sure theres no caps lock on etc... other than that can you create another EAonline account? or contact EA support


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i had a sweet score of 27/10 last night on the jungle map and the kurgan started running around like a mad man while we were trying to take C flag! I turned my score to a good 27/10 to 30/18.
> 
> couldnt spawn on my teammates without someone waiting in a building with a m60......



1kurgan1 has a way of doing that to peoples k/d. Sometimes you just have to spawn somewhere clear and move into a target from another direction. The m60 isnt invincible though.




tigger said:


> still no joy,i changed my pass to a simple 5 letter word and still the same.
> *snip
> 
> i will try reinstalling it.



Maybe reinstalling will help but if you can login to other BF games with that email and password then it should work. Maybe contact EA support.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 10, 2010)

I might join you guys tonight, we will see i got the game Saturday so, im stilll trying to get all my unlocks and shit.

stupid work Taking my gaming time


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

epicfail said:


> I might join you guys tonight, we will see i got the game Saturday so, im stilll trying to get all my unlocks and shit.
> 
> stupid work Taking my gaming time



All the unlocks take a while. What is your BF name?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> 1kurgan1 has a way of doing that to peoples k/d. Sometimes you just have to spawn somewhere clear and move into a target from another direction.



Well said!


**edit** also, noticed Johnyfive listed twice on the roster (lucky!!)


----------



## lemode (Mar 10, 2010)

epicfail said:


> stupid work Taking my gaming time



Tell me about it!

I took a week off from work to play the game…now that I am here again…all I want to do is play the game! 

Unhealthy obsession is unhealthy!

Luckly I don't care...as I DO love this game!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2010)

OK I'll be on tonight and try not to lose to many tickets. 
I got on one the other night every time I spawned I was killed
with in seconds. I'd spawn somewhere else and they would be 
swarmed all over it too. I finally said screw it and left. Is there a 
stat penalty for leaving before the round is done ?
Shev any luck with the one you were gonna start up ?


----------



## lemode (Mar 10, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Is there a
> stat penalty for leaving before the round is done ?



no


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 10, 2010)

Sigh...you lucky bastards. Thought I'd have liberty over the weekend to get back home to play but I'm restricted to my barracks. Damn training commands. I won't be able to play for a month or so. My 5 year old lappy with a Geforce go6800 is hardly up to the challenge of playing this fantastic game + playing online using my droid as a tether doesn't exactly give me the greatest ping.... Knife some non-TPUers for me gents!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Is there a
> stat penalty for leaving before the round is done ?





lemode said:


> no



thank god for that. MW2 was totally gay in that respect. I mean, how can you penalise a player for dropping out in the middle of a game?? its not football, or any sort of competitive street racing with bling'd out vehicles. if one guy leaves then some one else will join the server. Seriously! what the hell was IW thinking?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> All the unlocks take a while. What is your BF name?


ya ive almost at the unlock after the defibs for medic, assault i have nothing, recon im half way to svu or closer, and engi i just got the repair tool and stopped playing it, im always a sniper in shooters that i play, from css, bf2,mw2, call of duty 2 , hopefully i can get close to unlocking the 50cal tonight if i play a shit load, or else tommorow.

its MapleJugz though



lemode said:


> Tell me about it!
> 
> I took a week off from work to play the game…now that I am here again…all I want to do is play the game!
> 
> ...



ahh ok ya i still have like 6-7 hours played i think, but i was trying out everything, 



boise49ers said:


> OK I'll be on tonight and try not to lose to many tickets.
> I got on one the other night every time I spawned I was killed
> with in seconds. I'd spawn somewhere else and they would be
> swarmed all over it too. I finally said screw it and left. Is there a
> ...



Someone responded this already but ya theres no penalty, and also if you leave early you still get to keep your unlocks, and stats which is quite awesome

But ya thats one slight problem that theres no spawn protection, but it didnt happen to me lots, maybe i got lucky


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> hmm not sure mate.... usernames and passwords are usuallycase sensitive so make sure theres no caps lock on etc... other than that can you create another EAonline account? or contact EA support



Yep most times I have that problem Cap Lock is the reason. I had a keyboard here at work at one time the Cap Lock Light didn't work so I would fiddle with it way to long before I'd figure it out. :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2010)

someone gonna add me to the list? (please?)


.:edit:.

or is it paying members only??


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Sigh...you lucky bastards. Thought I'd have liberty over the weekend to get back home to play but I'm restricted to my barracks. Damn training commands. I won't be able to play for a month or so. My 5 year old lappy with a Geforce go6800 is hardly up to the challenge of playing this fantastic game + playing online using my droid as a tether doesn't exactly give me the greatest ping.... Knife some non-TPUers for me gents!!



Do you have BF2 ? That is a great game too with 
the same concepts of team play as BFBC2.
That Go 6800 should run it fine.


----------



## lemode (Mar 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> thank god for that. MW2 was totally gay in that respect. I mean, how can you penalise a player for dropping out in the middle of a game?? its not football, or any sort of competitive street racing with bling'd out vehicles. if one guy leaves then some one else will join the server. Seriously! what the hell was IW thinking?



I thought that penalizing the user for leaving early and instantly resulting in a loss was aimed at teh super hardcore crowd as that's a feature that only they would ask for imo. I agree that penalizing people (with a matchmaking in place) is utterly ridiculous! Regardless, even with dropped games I still had a 1.45 win loss ratio in that garbage game.

Back on topic and off the IW hate, I am glad that DICE implemented that system that you keep your points if you leave a server.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah i've got BF2, played it to death though. Its hard to go back to BF2 after BC2. Left my dvd and manual with my key at my parents house as well. Back to playing Starcraft for me.

I agree penalizing people for dropped games sucks. I tried to play some MW2 last weekend after a healthy dose of BC2 and I just couldn't stand it. Those 10+ft knife kills are so freaking retarded.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 10, 2010)

Postman finally delivered my copy too \o/ SP seems to run nice maxed with 4xAA 8xAF, unless you count some moments where the game freezes for a few seconds.

But my question, as this is a DVD version it didn't come with extra code for the day 1 DLC. Did I get with the first update (loaded quite a lot of stuff) or I'm left out?


----------



## lemode (Mar 10, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Postman finally delivered my copy too \o/ SP seems to run nice maxed with 4xAA 8xAF, unless you count some moments where the game freezes for a few seconds.
> 
> But my question, as this is a DVD version it didn't come with extra code for the day 1 DLC. Did I get with the first update (loaded quite a lot of stuff) or I'm left out?



just check your rush and conquest maps to make sure you have both lagunas and nelson bay.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 10, 2010)

D3D Override stopped all my tearing and made the game smoother. I suggest you guys use it, works with DX10 not sure about DX11.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 10, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> D3D Override stopped all my tearing and made the game smoother. I suggest you guys use it, works with DX10 not sure about DX11.



Ill have to check it tonight, but its been working perfectly so,


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 10, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> D3D Override stopped all my tearing and made the game smoother. I suggest you guys use it, works with DX10 not sure about DX11.



I only get tearing at the loading screens & while waiting for the next round after wining/losing a game - in game its fine. got a link where to get it?? All i coming up with are Rivatuner references...unless that 'is' the program you are talking about.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 10, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I only get tearing at the loading screens & while waiting for the next round after wining/losing a game - in game its fine. got a link where to get it?? All i coming up with are Rivatuner references...unless that 'is' the program you are talking about.



I think I got it with Rivatuner. Install Rivatuner then go to start and search for D3D should come up.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 10, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I think I got it with Rivatuner. Install Rivatuner then go to start and search for D3D should come up.



It's true... it works really well and comes with the RivaTuner package. I had told Shevenal to try it when he wanted vsync to work.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> just check your rush and conquest maps to make sure you have both lagunas and nelson bay.



Thanks, seems I'm good then. But first SP through untill I get slaughtered in MP 






edit: took some ingame shots if someone hasen't seen enough already  1680x1050, 4xAA 8xAA maxed except HBAO off, press oldest to get them in right order.
gallery -> http://img22.imageshack.us/g/bfbc2game20100310215831.jpg/


----------



## douglatins (Mar 10, 2010)

Down?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 10, 2010)

I was just going to ask the same thing? EA servers down i think...

Well, if you are bored waiting for the servers to come back up, watch these:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBYg7g1Vkig&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6YMpHWKIWI

I laughed so hard watching this happen.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2010)

How long ago did yall post because I can get on just fine. I did lose all my friends in my friends list though.  I have to re add everyone.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

Can't connect to EA server : )


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Can't connect to EA server : )



Same Just now

Was on TPU server got kicked lost all my points.. Oh well hopefully it will get fixed for good this time.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

Down again just when i found server in brazil


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 11, 2010)

That makes how many times EA servers have gone offline? And I still cant use my M1 Garand.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

This guy beat my score lol.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 11, 2010)

Man this crap is getting old this is like an everyday thing and is really starting to piss me off. servers just randomly go down for however long EA feels like it. Its rediculous to ask people to buy a game geared for massively multiplyer and have them get to play only 50% of the time they try to play the other 50% is waiting for EA to go back up. Hell the Damn beta didnt have this much crap! I wish I could get my money back. you would think that an update would come to fix some of the crap as well but no. The "most anticipated" FPS this year and you cant play, the friend system is broken and sometimes you cant walk up stairs without going through them just to name a few probs WTF!!!!


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 11, 2010)

I think I've found EA's server.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

Though i really enjoy playing when i can


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2010)

I got it working,i had to create a new account with a differant email.

my name is [TPU]TIGGER
Classes Most Played: Sniper / Engineer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

So I just unlocked the G3 yesterday, at first when I tried it, it was amazing, feels a bit like an M60 (since they use the same ammo). But time between shots seems a bit slower and ranged accuracy seems a bit better. At range I was tearing people apart, but my god, don't ever hip fire that damn gun! Was horrible, I could literally be shaking another guys hand, and hip fire at him from that range and miss with every shot. Thats a bit of an exaggeration, but make sure oyu sight up your targets, I don't think I will be moving into close quarters with it ever again.



brandonwh64 said:


> i had a sweet score of 27/10 last night on the jungle map and the kurgan started running around like a mad man while we were trying to take C flag! I turned my score to a good 27/10 to 30/18.
> 
> couldnt spawn on my teammates without someone waiting in a building with a m60......



Thank god you guys were at C Flag, at B those damn walls are so good for cover, the pp2000 and the M2CG are just too good there, could never make it up there. Was a tough game, I havent really ran into any Engineers that gave me problems, but you guys were some vicious Engineers.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2010)

How do I join the TPU club, clan or wateva ya call it?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2010)

You have kill 1Kurgan1 10 time using a knife to qualify.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got the game may I join?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How do I join the TPU club, clan or wateva ya call it?



Toss me a PM with your in game name and your 2 preffered classes, then when I edit the list next time I'll toss you on it. 



kid41212003 said:


> You have kill 1Kurgan1 10 time using a knife to qualify.



Yeah you had my number earlier, just ninja up and knife me, I think you got me 3 times, I got to look for a ski mask and helmet sticking above rocks peeking out more often. 



ChewyBrownSuga said:


> I just got the game may I join?



Same as Chaos, toss me a pm with your infos and you'll be added when I edit the list.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You have kill 1Kurgan1 10 time using a knife to qualify.



It's futile. I've tried knifing, sniping, mauling, beating, shooting, bombing, tanking, etc. and he doesn't die. Maybe we need a "Can't kill 1Kurgan1 club." Kurgan is really Sargent Slaughter, the fictional character. You can't literally kill fictional characters, so I guess he's got that going for him lawl.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't seem to get online to pick a name or my favorite classes


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 11, 2010)

ea servers are down again thats why you cant chewy


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 11, 2010)

blah when will they be back up?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's futile. I've tried knifing, sniping, mauling, beating, shooting, bombing, tanking, etc. and he doesn't die. Maybe we need a "Can't kill 1Kurgan1 club." Kurgan is really Sargent Slaughter, the fictional character. You can't literally kill fictional characters, so I guess he's got that going for him lawl.



 Thats great, I might have to sig this too


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think I just might be the highest ranking guy on TPU!
> 
> [url]http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean9/pc/PVTCaboose1337.png[/url]


I would be the highest ranking guy but I cant connect most of the time.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2010)

Steam server is down, lol?


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You have kill 1Kurgan1 10 time using a knife to qualify.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 11, 2010)

so, maxed engi and tried medic today... my k/d tanked wall street style. totally different way of playing the game, it's gonna take getting used to. 

3 day weekend, so I should be on for ridiculous periods of time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Alright lemode I got to ask, who the hell is that guy, he looks like Gerrad Butler, but I really don't think it is, either way, his expression is great. Seeing your sig now makes me have to ask, I figured one pic, eh there always that one pic of someone in a funny pose, but thats 2 and he's wearing a suit there, so I don't think it's coincidence.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

Who has 1kurgan1's tags the most times?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so, maxed engi and tried medic today... my k/d tanked wall street style. totally different way of playing the game, it's gonna take getting used to.
> 
> 3 day weekend, so I should be on for ridiculous periods of time.



Hide, and hide some more, any LMG before or after the M60 is pure garbage in comparison. And as soon as you get the LMG unlock for greater accuracy, use it. Once you get that go Ramboing, well not completely, find nice rocks, throw down health paccks behind them and own, but keep moving, don't want to camp for too long or you will get an army of Assault guys noob tubing you.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Who has 1kurgan1's tags the most times?



I'm betting Soviet, I think most of the people that play a lot have knifed me now, I've relaxed on it a bit and increased my K/D, but there is times when I feel the blood lust come back, but thats only during a full moon.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

Im in our server now.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's futile...



1Borg1, resistance is futile 

Went screenshothappy again, another 15 patch. This time uploaded the in reverse order and still they are wrong way around 

Couple destruction shots and no spoilers. Sure is a fun game, but maybe I'll save rest for tomorrow.
http://img717.imageshack.us/g/bfbc2game20100311014033.jpg/


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Alright lemode I got to ask, who the hell is that guy, he looks like Gerrad Butler, but I really don't think it is, either way, his expression is great. Seeing your sig now makes me have to ask, I figured one pic, eh there always that one pic of someone in a funny pose, but thats 2 and he's wearing a suit there, so I don't think it's coincidence.



ahah...trip just asked me if that was me in TS.

it's yakov smirnoff. he is a russian comedian from the 80's. his pictures are just so funny and they make me laugh.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm betting Soviet, I think most of the people that play a lot have knifed me now, I've relaxed on it a bit and increased my K/D, but there is times when I feel the blood lust come back, but thats only during a full moon.



you and laughing man are tied for 7 tags


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 11, 2010)

whats the sever name?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> ahah...trip just asked me if that was me in TS.
> 
> it's yakov smirnoff. he is a russian comedian from the 80's. his pictures are just so funny and they make me laugh.



A russian with the last name smirnoff, now thats just funny. I wouldn't have thought those pictures would be that old, look to be good quality, granted they are a small size, but very sharp.



ChewyBrownSuga said:


> whats the sever name?



Go to server browser and search [TPU] make sure TPU is in caps, you'll see it.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

I am getting failed to connect to server key wtf?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll pop in the server quickly if you guys don't knife me  Zero sec MP played so far, would just like to see how the latency is.


----------



## human_error (Mar 11, 2010)

yay everything's back up, time for some killin'

**edit**

well i would play if i didn't CTD every time my server list loads -.-


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

lol who is Niko...something

sorry man karma for kamping...after i killed you the 4th time i CTD


----------



## human_error (Mar 11, 2010)

so i really get into the rush game on the TPU server...CTD and now whenever i try to join the server i get logged out of EAs servers :shadedshu

Dice really need to fix this game up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol who is Niko...something
> 
> sorry man karma for kamping...after i killed you the 4th time i CTD



Nike084? I don't think he's on the list yet, but I think he plays, or at least I thought I seen him post in here.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

Fun stuff! Just getting hammered with just basic kitts, but doing ok


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Fun stuff! Just getting hammered with just basic kitts, but doing ok



Your K/D ratio will always suck unless you go medic/assault. I play as engineer and while my K/D is low (and therefore peopel tell me i suck) with repairing, spotting and pwning tanks, i get over 1K points every round with just these 'basic' kits


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, but got ammo hub unlocked =) Soon medic hub, but first SP to end. Too fun on MP to play single player soon at all 

Runs amazingly good, did the 4xAA trick, maybe that was it. No problem running MP with everything high, in Beta it was impossible.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> ahah...trip just asked me if that was me in TS.
> 
> it's yakov smirnoff. he is a russian comedian from the 80's. his pictures are just so funny and they make me laugh.
> 
> ...



This is too funny


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Runs amazingly good, did the 4xAA trick, maybe that was it. No problem running MP with everything high, in Beta it was impossible.




Whats this AA "trick"?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whats this AA "trick"?



2xAA gives horrible performance (at least for some) so higher is better. Ah you got the same card, should work if it doesn't run that great.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok ya I read "2X AA bugged" somewhere. But I dont seem to notice much difference in fps or visuals no matter what setting though tbh havent tried totally off yet. AA seems to work but not on all objects. Rooftops and especially thinner things antennas and comm towers are pretty jaggy. My gun for example looks a lot better. Even messed with the settings file. 

Tho definitely don't have an fps issue regardless and my system fast but not really "up there" anymore.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

I still think I have the highest rank of anyone.  However, spring break means I won't be playing much BC2, so I end on this note:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2010)

Not much else going on in San Antonio eh?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Your K/D ratio will always suck unless you go medic/assault. I play as engineer and while my K/D is low (and therefore peopel tell me i suck) with repairing, spotting and pwning tanks, i get over 1K points every round with just these 'basic' kits



You suck, dont listen to his advice  Also dont forget sniping, good K/D ratio when your always hiding, eng is a rough one though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

Medic is where I get my best K/D because of the M60.  No other reason.  I get super heals, revives etc too which help!  The worst is engie because of underpowered weapons.  However, once you get the M14, you can roll with the other classes, and be a combat engie.  I also have grown to love the anti-tank mine.  Just drive a tank for a few rounds on a map, get a hang of where you go, then play engie, plant mines around where you drove, especially in the ditches and potholes.  I am done with RPG's and others, they are horrible.  My real anti tank class is sniper and zerg suicide c4 rush.  That or mortar.  Mortar is probably a better choice for the masses yeah...

EDIT:  1Kurgan1, add me to your friends list in game!  I want to go up against you sometime!



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not much else going on in San Antonio eh?



No there is not.  Nearly everyone I know is going to South Padre or something...  I'm going to France.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2010)

I do believe i was lucky and killed you 1Kurgan1 

Lovely lovely game when the servers are'nt buggering about.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You suck, dont listen to his advice  Also dont forget sniping, good K/D ratio when your always hiding, eng is a rough one though.



Hell yes it is. I get blown up repairing other people all the time. Never any medics around either. How do you call for one any way(medic). Not that you will need one when you get blown up repairing vehicles. I was bleeding out one round and ran around the whole map looking for one and never could find one. Finally ran around a corner and took a tank round in the face. No need for a medic then.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

its the one lame bit of consoleitis on the PC version... that one button does everything. to call for a medic, you have to look at him and hit Q...


why cant they just seperate the buttons and give us that advantage? its not like we're Vsing the console players, and it would give us an unfair advantage...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

I like the Q button, its nice for marking, not for calling for a medic or ammo, I never hear my guy yell anything when I hit Q on a Assault guy. But honestly, it wouldnt matter if there was other buttons or even ways to make it flash "rez me fool", "give me ammo now!" right on peoples screens, they just dont get it and wouldn't do it anyways. I watch other Medics run right past my corpse, and those moving ammo boxes never drop ammo. I hated the radial wheel in BF2, too time consuming.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I still think I have the highest rank of anyone.  However, spring break means I won't be playing much BC2, so I end on this note:
> 
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/cleanc/pc/PVTCaboose1337/0042a.png



I am now almost 25, so right with you.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like the Q button, its nice for marking, not for calling for a medic or ammo, I never hear my guy yell anything when I hit Q on a Assault guy. But honestly, it wouldnt matter if there was other buttons or even ways to make it flash "rez me fool", "give me ammo now!" right on peoples screens, they just dont get it and wouldn't do it anyways. I watch other Medics run right past my corpse, and those moving ammo boxes never drop ammo. I hated the radial wheel in BF2, too time consuming.



BF2142 wheel was quite the same, just more stylized
http://guidesmedia.ign.com/guides/819222/images/image040.jpg

But what I miss is (in this): page up said "roger" "righto" and that stuff and page down said "negative "no can do" and similar. So when a squad leader gave an order you could just hit those. Or someone asking for heal/ammo/lift a quick page down was enough, if you couldn't do it (like already deploed medic hub). Had to type in this that I don't have a health back yet, would have killed me in tight spot.

Commo Rose was needes just for pickup, ammo, heal and I need reinforcements <- that one no-one ever listened to, lost many rounds because of it. Oh and there was that specific spot menu too that you could select what you saw, if you didn't quite have the time to spot it.

The sound is quite backwards in this, in BF2142 you could only hear people yelling what they needed and so on,  in this just explosions and guns and team stuff is missing. Something in the middle would be great


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

the ability to call for medics, ammo, and support (inf/armour) is all we need. a rose comms menu would be perfect.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the ability to call for medics, ammo, and support (inf/armour) is all we need. a rose comms menu would be perfect.



Agree, doesn't need that many buttons as there were. Simple center spot and those + pick up around.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2010)

I do look at the mini-map frequently. So, if people request for ammo, I see it right away. I don't pay much attention to the voices except enemy spotting (natural reaction to those voices ). But I guess in some tight situation, it's a lil bit hard to make someone to notice your requests.

They only need to make it more noticeable, and it will work perfectly. A single button is enough.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I do look at the mini-map frequently. So, if people request for ammo, I see it right away. I don't pay much attention to the voices except enemy spotting (natural reaction to those voices ). But I guess in some tight situation, it's a lil bit hard to make someone to notice your requests.
> 
> They only need to make it more noticeable, and it will work perfectly. A single button is enough.



no its not. you cant call for a medic without seeing one in front of you, which means you're spinning in circles like a tard to find one.

iv'e jumped up and down in front of a medic asking for help, all he did was shot me. its just not clear enough when people need HEALING, as opposed to reviving.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2010)

Where is the TPU server located? It sucks because I always have 200+ ping...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the ability to call for medics, ammo, and support (inf/armour) is all we need. a rose comms menu would be perfect.



It won't help any. People don't care, people are out to kill, not to play team work. Like I said I barely ever see ammo dropped, or health packs down, reguardless of who needs it, those should always be down. And it was the same for BF2 or any other game, people just play and don't care.



Mussels said:


> no its not. you cant call for a medic without seeing one in front of you, which means you're spinning in circles like a tard to find one.
> 
> iv'e jumped up and down in front of a medic asking for help, all he did was shot me. its just not clear enough when people need HEALING, as opposed to reviving.



Theres a big blinking cross on the map, same as when someone dies, it's really easy to spot, like I said above, just no one cares.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no its not. you cant call for a medic without seeing one in front of you, which means you're spinning in circles like a tard to find one.
> 
> iv'e jumped up and down in front of a medic asking for help, all he did was shot me. its just not clear enough when people need HEALING, as opposed to reviving.



Your icon will turn into a cross, and kept flashing on the mini map, and you don't have to press Q. 90% of the time when I was just sitting at one place to recover my HP and a medic was passing by, and then he dropped me a healing pack, and I did not even ask for it, it's hard not to see someone is low in HP, unless the Medic thinks he is not a Medic.

Anyone knows how to play a Medic would do that without even thinking, you can see people's HP bar after all.



Nick89 said:


> Where is the server located? It sucks because I always have 200+ ping...



Virginia, I believe. My ping is not bad 70-90ms, and I'm from the West coast... CA 

@1Kurgan1

The betas (both PC, and PS3) seem to have more pro players, cause I got revived, ammo, and health pack like ALL the time.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2010)

No offense to the TPU server but I dont think I'll be playing on it till EA gets things straight. 3 times I played on it and each time I get disconnected right at the end of match and lose all my points.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

same here.. i should be rank 11 but im only 8.. ive lost stats at least 6 times but i dont care i just play to have fun i dont really care to rush though.. im having a blast with this game.


----------



## bigtye (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no its not. you cant call for a medic without seeing one in front of you, which means you're spinning in circles like a tard to find one.
> 
> iv'e jumped up and down in front of a medic asking for help, all he did was shot me. its just not clear enough when people need HEALING, as opposed to reviving.



Add me mate.

Big_Tye

I play medic with both tech slots for med packs, supa quick and supa long "special Tye massage", have you back on your feet in no time.

I play Apex server, BLM and AU BC2 server.

PM if you want TS3 details for my clan. You can jump on for a whirl.

Tye


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> @1Kurgan1
> 
> The betas (both PC, and PS3) seem to have more pro players, cause I got revived, ammo, and health pack like ALL the time.



I think for Assault your right, I always got ammo. But for Medics, my god was the betas bad, especially the PC beta. I can recall right at the beginning of the pipeline on the last set of crates (bottom of the hill), I was dead, I watched 5, I'm not kidding you, 5 Medics run right over my corpse. All of them were looking up at the top base just holding down the machine gun, most likely aiming at nothing, and if they were they would be missing since burst first especially with the crappy machine guns is the only way to hit anything. /rant off

But yeah, it does seem people are improving, but still having an LMG I run out of ammo a lot and am forced to grab another kit, or sometimes I will grab an assault guys kit, drop myself ammo, grab my kit back and res him just to be sure I get ammo 



AphexDreamer said:


> No offense to the TPU server but I dont think I'll be playing on it till EA gets things straight. 3 times I played on it and each time I get disconnected right at the end of match and lose all my points.



It does seem strange how the server is dropping only 1 side at a time. That 1st map that dropped I was 29/11, wasn't too happy about loosing that, and lost a 28/9 map before. But both times only 1 side got dropped, makes no sense.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm getting my copy soon. One of these days, and i know i'll love the game so can i join this clubhouse?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2010)

erocker said:


> It's futile. I've tried knifing, sniping, mauling, beating, shooting, bombing, tanking, etc. and he doesn't die. Maybe we need a "Can't kill 1Kurgan1 club." Kurgan is really Sargent Slaughter, the fictional character. You can't literally kill fictional characters, so I guess he's got that going for him lawl.



I have three of his dog tags. I wear them with pride.


----------



## F430 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a problem with my xbox 360 controler, i need to progrem it so i can play with it on my computer and i don't know how...plz help tnx...and it isn't possible to progrem  the right joystick..


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I have just picked up the game, gonna install it when I get home from work, then play a bit of single player to get a hang of it, then be prepared for an old man to kick some butt!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

F430 said:


> I have a problem with my xbox 360 controler, i need to progrem it so i can play with it on my computer and i don't know how...plz help tnx...and it isn't possible to progrem  the right joystick..



you plug it in, it works or it doesnt.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2010)

Forget it tatty  im an oldie too and usually my reactions are way to slow for nippers but i enjoy playing so i dont really care how bad my k/d ratio is excetra.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 11, 2010)

so whats with all the engi bashing? 

I think with engineer people forget why the guns have silencers. as engi I did almost as much sneaking as most snipers. once you get up to the AK-74 your pretty much set, I had no trouble keeping a respectable k/d. (also the guided rocket is a god-send)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

tigger said:


> Forget it tatty  im an oldie too and usually my reactions are way to slow for nippers but i enjoy playing so i dont really care how bad my k/d ratio is excetra.



Not as old as me!!!  I'll just snipe and run away!!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

beat that, biotches  KD of 8.0


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

About the eng, all the rockets do the same damage? Because it always seems i blow more shit up with the RPG!



Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/Capture553.jpg
> 
> beat that, biotches  KD of 8.0



Dude you divided by zero


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

triple kill with one rocket  uber score!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah but RPGs cant fly around a corner


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

F430 said:


> I have a problem with my xbox 360 controler, i need to progrem it so i can play with it on my computer and i don't know how...plz help tnx...and it isn't possible to progrem  the right joystick..



Xpadder !
This program works well to map keys to Controller. 
I use it for Flying, which I still suck at. 

http://xpadder.com/index.html


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

tigger said:


> Forget it tatty  im an oldie too and usually my reactions are way to slow for nippers but i enjoy playing so i dont really care how bad my k/d ratio is excetra.



Exactly ! If I worried about my K/D ratio I would of quit 10 years ago. I play to have those once in a great while games where everything just plays out right and I look like I know what the hell I'm doing. Plus I live to blow shit up. That is why engineer is the sweetest of classes. I had a round on COD 4 where two young really mouthy punks said lets rape this guy when I first came online. It was just me against them. By the end of the game it was like 20 to 8. I slaughtered both of them time after time. So right before the level ended they go oh he's hacking. Shit I don't have a clue how to hack. Typical though you have a great game and they call you a cheater.
Fawkin Punks 

How old is old Tatty and Tigger ? I'm thinking I fall under that category !


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 11, 2010)

We should team up and kill all these punks on here tatty,the gramps on a rampage team


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

tigger said:


> We should team up and kill all these punks on here tatty,the gramps on a rampage team



Well I'm a 3 time grandpa so I must be one of you too


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so whats with all the engi bashing?
> 
> I think with engineer people forget why the guns have silencers. as engi I did almost as much sneaking as most snipers. once you get up to the AK-74 your pretty much set, I had no trouble keeping a respectable k/d. (also the guided rocket is a god-send)



Yeah can't wait to get that. When you get that , can you then launch 
one after a dart and hit the target with out much aiming ? I have hit
few tanks with the dart and waited for some one to blow it up thinking the 
UAV guy would, but nothing happened.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

7.5 


also, i learned the engineer wrench thingy destroys enemy vehicles... rather fast too


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Well I'm a 3 time grandpa so I must be one of you too



Just one for me and thats enuff!


----------



## human_error (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> also, i learned the engineer wrench thingy destroys enemy vehicles... rather fast too



 gonna have to test this - saves me ninjaing in and surrounding enemy tanks with AT mines before making my retreat and poking the mines with a friendly shotgun shell.

BTW i'm finding the autoshotty amazing now i've got my aim in - get the speed boost power and bam! shotgun in the back (i think everyone who was on this morning had quite a bit of lead and stab wounds in their backs)


----------



## rampage (Mar 11, 2010)

cool i didnt realise the repair tool destroted enemy vehicles.  nice K/D ratio

also waht were the bronze dog tags ?


----------



## douglatins (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/Capture553.jpg
> 
> beat that, biotches  KD of 8.0



once i got 17/0 but then i got greedy and died, ended with 32/4 sniper though


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

rampage said:


> cool i didnt realise the repair tool destroted enemy vehicles.  nice K/D ratio
> 
> also waht were the bronze dog tags ?



Knife kills


----------



## F430 (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Xpadder !
> This program works well to map keys to Controller.
> I use it for Flying, which I still suck at.
> 
> http://xpadder.com/index.html



Is it good for other things except flying?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

4 kills yet 10 kills? durrr, multiple kills in one shot makes game spaz

yeah... 112 rockets with 86% accuracy. i was really, REALLY pissing off the enemy with their choppers - one shot killing the pilot was always fun, chopper dropped like a rock into the ocean.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

F430 said:


> Is it good for other things except flying?



Couldn't tell you brother. I would much rather use Keyboard 
and mouse over controller, except for flying. Download it and 
try it out is all I can suggest. Good Luck !


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/Capture556.jpg
> 
> 4 kills yet 10 kills? durrr, multiple kills in one shot makes game spaz
> 
> yeah... 112 rockets with 86% accuracy. i was really, REALLY pissing off the enemy with their choppers - one shot killing the pilot was always fun, chopper dropped like a rock into the ocean.



When do you get that rocket launcher ? Thats is an engineer unlock , correct ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> When do you get that rocket launcher ? Thats is an engineer unlock , correct ?



indeedily doodely neighbour


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> indeedily doodely neighbour



And when does that unlock do you remember ?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah can't wait to get that. When you get that , can you then launch
> one after a dart and hit the target with out much aiming ? I have hit
> few tanks with the dart and waited for some one to blow it up thinking the
> UAV guy would, but nothing happened.




the RPG and the gustav lock on to tracers, the guided (the name escapes me) does not. it moves with your crosshair (like the stationary AT)


the RPG does the most damage VS armor (I think) the gustav is faster traveling and better VS infantry the Guided does reasonable damage to armor, but is relatively slow moving.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> And when does that unlock do you remember ?



about a week ago, for me


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> about a week ago, for me


Thank you that was Very helpful.  Guess that mean I'll
see when it happens eh ? Don't want to spoil it for me right ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Thank you that was Very helpful.  Guess that mean I'll
> see when it happens eh ? Don't want to spoil it for me right ?



i seem to unlock something new every time i play, and i've only played four times.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> also, i learned the engineer wrench... defrib, instant kill... better than knife :P


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 11, 2010)

@boise49ers; in your multiplayer tab on the menu go to  "weapons and gadgets" it will tell you how many points are required for each unlock.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

Lol, well how long do you play in intervals mussels that might explain why, because like same for me also, it doesn't take long to unlock stuff expecially for medic


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Lol, well how long do you play in intervals mussels that might explain why, because like same for me also, it doesn't take long to unlock stuff expecially for medic



maybe 2 hour stints?


i'm also something of a team player, example i just got the smoke launcher upgrade for vehicles - on the UAV that makes it SHOOT smoke grenades onto the ground 

i'll fire a rocket at some vehicle, make it fall back, and then look for whatevers left and smoke it - you can stop MG's, rocket launchers, tanks, snipers... just about anything from seeing your team and thus firing at them.


oh and that 8:0 round i had one of the more awesome events in the game. i was covering the approach up some cliffside where ~5 friendlies were - one would fire a tracer at tanks, if it hit the otehrs would pop up simultaneously and fire all their rockets... seeing 4-5 guided rockets home in on a tank in perfect sync is just awe inspiring (or terrifying for the enemy)


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

So before I install the game, I assume you can "chop & change" what you are whenever you want?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 11, 2010)

you can choose different loadouts before a map or whenever you die
assault(ammo)
engie(repair)
medic(heal/revive)
recon(mortar)

they all have different skills and different weapons, though some weapon unlocks are available to all classes. the special skills are in captions next to the class.
i don't know if you can change your name and keep your skills .

spot. spot spot spot. mash your q button, your team will love you for it


----------



## human_error (Mar 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> spot. spot spot spot. mash your q button, your team will love you for it



I keep seeing people saying to do this - when i installed and played the game spot wasn't mapped to any keys at all - i had to map it to Q for it to work. If you have just installed the game i'd suggest checking that the key is mapped before trying for a while wandering why it wasn't working (like i did )

But yeah spotting is a really good help - plus you get +20 points if someone else kills someone you've spotted.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

> i don't know if you can change your name and keep your skills .





can only switch your tag, not the name. that does a whole new soldier you keep your old one though. also


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> can only switch your tag, not the name. that does a whole new soldier you keep your old one though. also



we have a quote button. its much easier than the way you did it (yeah, i can see what you did in realtime ), and it shows the name of the person you quoted (and a link to their post)


spotting is great, i get tons of points from it - and it really helps those in backwards positions (snipers, vehicles, etc)


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we have a quote button. its much easier than the way you did it (yeah, i can see what you did in realtime ), and it shows the name of the person you quoted (and a link to their post)
> 
> 
> spotting is great, i get tons of points from it - and it really helps those in backwards positions (snipers, vehicles, etc)



haha ya i no, i did that but i removed some of the text i wasnt responding too and i guess removed too much of the quote thing so i just redid the quotes. 

I Keep forgetting to spot, i think ive spotted once since Saturday, dont no its just not a natural move yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels is racking up the rank! soon he will be passing us! 

I have to update my sig pic cause i ranked up ALOT last night


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> maybe 2 hour stints?



Wow if I play 5 games a night that is a lot for me. 
And that is spread over the evening. I can't
sit in one place that long. No wonder 
I get slaughtered.


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mussels is racking up the rank! soon he will be passing us!
> 
> I have to update my sig pic cause i ranked up ALOT last night
> 
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/clean1/pc/AzzKKr64.png



you don't knife a lot! get to it man!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2010)

People who don't knife alot = play sniper all the damn time and don't help their team.


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> People who don't knife alot = play sniper all the damn time and don't help their team.



i play sniper a lot and i still manage to do both. the only map that i just like to be useles in is laguna persa...but even then i will cap A.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 11, 2010)

Hehe snipers are fine on normal servers, on hardcore servers they are a nuisance. The one shot kill thing makes everyone think they can snipe other than that it at least attracts for cheap easy kills.

I've found engineer to give me the most kills at the moment compared to assault or recon on normal servers. 

Sig updated!

EDIT: By the way whats the deal with pressing Q? I had a team member raging cause no-one would press it lol.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Wow if I play 5 games a night that is a lot for me.
> And that is spread over the evening. I can't
> sit in one place that long. No wonder
> I get slaughtered.


haha really? i do atleast 3-4 hours stints usually, then i get off during the week, weekend i play alot though if i dont work, or have something to do.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> People who don't knife alot = play sniper all the damn time and don't help their team.



lmao, i snipe more in sniper class compared to my other classes, because i sneak into the enemies base and knife them.



randomflip said:


> Hehe snipers are fine on normal servers, on hardcore servers they are a nuisance. The one shot kill thing makes everyone think they can snipe other than that it at least attracts for cheap easy kills.
> 
> I've found engineer to give me the most kills at the moment compared to assault or recon on normal servers.
> 
> Sig updated!


thats why theres m95 for regular servers haha,
but dont worry you guys are kind of a nuissance also in hc servers 1 or 2 shot kills for autos :-/.


ya i get more kills as medic than any other, then recon,

EDIT: cuz you editted, lol, q makes you see the red arrows or tank icons on your screen, and i think you can lock onto to them not sure though that might be tracers. it gives you free points and helps your team win.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

i try not to get close enough to knife unless i have too


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i try not to get close enough to knife unless i have too



lmao, come on man kd doesnt mean anything mine is only .88 because i rush and knife shit


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

randomflip said:


> EDIT: By the way whats the deal with pressing Q? I had a team member raging cause no-one would press it lol.



Q is for spotting.

It's important to note where the enemy is for your team. Learn it, spam it, love it!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> Q is for spotting.
> 
> It's important to note where the enemy is for your team. Learn it, spam it, love it!



K i guess he already said this kind of.

but think of it as free points, helping your team.

because you see the red triangle werever he is, behind a wall, in a tank, you will always no were he is until it times out. so thats why its good.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes I spam the spot button on enemies already being shot. Still gives points.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sometimes I spam the spot button on enemies already being shot. Still gives points.



I've totally done that too.  Spotting helps get rid of those pesky snipers.  Spot one out, and tell your squad in vent to have at it!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> I've totally done that too.  Spotting helps get rid of those pesky snipers.  Spot one out, and tell your squad in vent to have at it!




so your the reason i keep getting hit while hiding in my little spots ;-)


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> so your the reason i keep getting hit while hiding in my little spots ;-)



Noooooo...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Noooooo...



 Ya i try to take sneaky ways to get behind the other people, but sometimes i get spotted so i cant knife the other team.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 11, 2010)

Single Player campaign is so underwhelming!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Single Player campaign is so underwhelming!



the dam servers down again? :-/

hopefully there up by 4:30 central so i can play all night then leave at 9:30 to go hang with this girl and have fun ;-)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Single Player campaign is so underwhelming!



Since it's the first BF campaign on PC it could be worse I suppose. The AI is garbage though.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2010)

I love how the AI ignores your team, and always focuses on you! lol. And they can see through walls, etc...damn hackers!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I love how the AI ignores your team, and always focuses on you! lol. And they can see through walls, etc...damn hackers!



ya cant use your teammates as bait, but i guess you couldnt in mw2 either, they focused on u if you were out.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 11, 2010)

*The Numbers in Game we thought was Ping*



> The number in game is not PING.
> What the number shows in game is game latency.
> This is basically how far behind the client is compared to the server.
> We try to keep the server a small portion in front of the clients so in most cases it can use replicated data until they get the next ghost update from the server. If there is a lag spike it will start predicting the state when they run out of information, however, the basic idea is to smooth out the experience compared to everything having to be corrected when the predictions are slightly off.


Post


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

Why cant people just get good internet to play there fps games so they wouldnt need to do this for lagspikes?


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Why cant people just get good internet to play there fps games so they wouldnt need to do this for lagspikes?



What is the sense of this post?

Please refrain from posting useless things, your complaint isn't even really valid.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

niko084 said:


> What is the sense of this post?
> 
> Please refrain from posting useless things, your complaint isn't even really valid.





> The number in game is not PING.
> What the number shows in game is game latency.
> This is basically how far behind the client is compared to the server.
> We try to keep the server a small portion in front of the clients so in most cases it can use replicated data until they get the next ghost update from the server. If there is a lag spike it will start predicting the state when they run out of information, however, the basic idea is to smooth out the experience compared to everything having to be corrected when the predictions are slightly off.



From what i understood, there trying to give us a bigger latency to the server so they can predict what will happen next for lag spikes that can happen, to smooth down the lag spike

My post said if people had good internet connections we wouldnt have to worry about lag spikes,


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 11, 2010)

This game is complete winning FAIL.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I love how the AI ignores your team, and always focuses on you! lol. And they can see through walls, etc...damn hackers!


I have to agree with that. They (your squad) can be in the wide open surrounded 
and if you poke your flippin head out they all gun for you. Even the tanks do it.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

naysayer


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Why cant people just get good internet to play there fps games so they wouldnt need to do this for lagspikes?



Yeah in these roaring times of prosperity they should make that a priority 
Screw the kids clothes and feeding that damn dog Pop needs to play BFBC2


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah in these roaring times of prosperity they should make that a priority
> Screw the kids clothes and feeding that damn dog Pop needs to play BFBC2



finally someone who makes sense ;-) lol jk, im just saying even if you dont have that great of internet you shouldnt be spiking, it sounded wrong the way i said it but.




> I have to agree with that. They (your squad) can be in the wide open surrounded
> and if you poke your flippin head out they all gun for you. Even the tanks do it.


forgot to double quote so, but ya the first mission in mw2, were you were in the gunner and had to make it across town was quite annoying since bullets seemed to be attracted to your head.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> From what i understood, there trying to give us a bigger latency to the server so they can predict what will happen next for lag spikes that can happen, to smooth down the lag spike
> 
> My post said if people had good internet connections we wouldn't have to worry about lag spikes,



While this is true, it doesn't really cause "lag".

Yes it can be slightly annoying do to calculations being incorrect, but that's not something that can ever really be totally fixed.

But your complaint is completely ridiculous and simply not even possible for a lot of people.
Did you know Qwest along with many others offer high speed in locations they are not really ready for and you will be lucky to hold a connection for more than a few hours let alone get transfer rates of higher than 50kb/s.

With only 60% of the intnernet users being on high speed, 40% being on dial up and the something like 40% of the US population not even having internet service... 

The infrastructure isn't even there yet, let alone the requirement for everyone to have a $1000+ computer to play these games decently.

I understand the frustration but complaint to the big communications companies that own these lines that took billions of tax dollars to switch the entire system over to fiber and they didn't, this started in the early 1990s I believe, they cashed out and told the government they didn't have the money to replace it, *read *STOLE* our money and didn't do with it what it was given to them for.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> finally someone who makes sense ;-) lol jk, im just saying even if you dont have that great of internet you shouldnt be spiking, it sounded wrong the way i said it but.
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to double quote so, but ya the first mission in mw2, were you were in the gunner and had to make it across town was quite annoying since bullets seemed to be attracted to your head.



Hey don't pay attention to me I'm a sarcasitc bastard 
I just wait for stuff like that just to be a smartass. Takes my co-workers 
awhile to catch on. That can be pretty funny. The wife she hates it. I hope 
to play a few rounds tonight. I need to quit changing my key lay out though. 
I think I have a pretty good one now. Just remembering what you changed up 
can be difficult for us seniors.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 11, 2010)

yeah i put f as communicate/spot and q as pistol switch.. took me a while to get used to it.. in fire fights i would run up and spot them and then get shot in my face.. 

i was trying to pull a pistol but i wasnt used to my layout.. all good now though lol


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah i put f as communicate/spot and q as pistol switch.. took me a while to get used to it.. in fire fights i would run up and spot them and then get shot in my face..
> 
> i was trying to pull a pistol but i wasnt used to my layout.. all good now though lol



Yeah that is like pulling out the racket gun to knife some one. Or think you are repairing a vehicle and shoot an RPG instead. I've done all the combinations of stupid shit. Of course at home I've been known to put dish soap in the refrigerator too.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Of course at home I've been known to put dish soap in the refrigerator too.



I have so been there. 


Also, with spot, if your target takes cover, you know where they are going to pop back up at. I've found I do a lot better spotting every single enemy even no one else will see. (also, I've gotten spot assists on my own kills before)


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

niko084 said:


> While this is true, it doesn't really cause "lag".
> 
> Yes it can be slightly annoying do to calculations being incorrect, but that's not something that can ever really be totally fixed.
> 
> ...



Sadly i guess ive just been kind of spoiled i guess, ive had high speed since i was 4 or 5, which is when i started gaming, so i never game'd on dialup,  and the people in my town have high speed except maybe a couple people old people, and i live in the country, maybe 1 outa 10 or 1 outa 15 that have dialup, and they have its because they cant get high speed for they live.


> With only 60% of the intnernet users being on high speed, 40% being on dial up and the something like 40% of the US population not even having internet service...



not getting your math here :-(, theres usa has 140% population?. i would guess usa would be closer to like 65%, 20% dialup, 15% none.



> The infrastructure isn't even there yet, let alone the requirement for everyone to have a $1000+ computer to play these games decently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Sadly i guess ive just been kind of spoiled i guess, ive had high speed since i was 4 or 5,


I was about that old when my Pop got our first black and white TV set. You've seen the kind with the wooden cabinet and little semi round screen. Then when I was about 10 we got a 20" quasar works in a drawer color TV. You old guys out there, remember those ? Ok this is a game thread Sorry for the off-topic crap.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I was about that old when my Pop got our first black and white TV set. You've seen the kind with the wooden cabinet and little semi round screen. Then when I was about 10 we got a 20" quasar works in a drawer color TV. You old guys out there, remember those ? Ok this is a game thread Sorry for the off-topic crap.



Quasar...by Motorola.  There's a name I haven't heard in a while


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> not getting your math here :-(, theres usa has 140% population?. i would guess usa would be closer to like 65%, 20% dialup, 15% none.



Of the people that have internet 60% have high speed, 40% have dialup, out of everyone only about 60% even has internet.



> The infrastructure isn't even there yet, let alone the requirement for everyone to have a $1000+ computer to play these games decently.





> i know this is not great a thing for me to say, so your saying that if i paid my money i got for working on a 1500 dollar computer, i should be even penalized a bit playing a game because of those that dont have the money to pay for there computer that can run the game well?
> 
> but anyways what does latency have to do with computer price? its your internet that makes you lag spike, unless its fps lag which isnt what we were talking about



I'm saying its kinda the same subject... Not everyone can afford it, or even has the ability to get it at their location.

Don't get me wrong man I understand the pain perfectly well but it's something you just have to deal with if you want to play online games...

Tis why LAN FTW **read  them for not allowing it.**


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Quasar...by Motorola.  There's a name I haven't heard in a while





was wondering what the hell you were talking about without you saying by motorolla i wouldnt of found it though, i checked Quasar and apparently its a black hole.
lmao
i truly think ive seen that one before, my grandma had one or something, or it might of just been on tv.



niko084 said:


> Of the people that have internet 60% have high speed, 40% have dialup, out of everyone only about 60% even has internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh k all good i didnt understand the way you said it i guess.


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

For iPhone owners, there’s an app that allows you to track you bad co 2 stats!

there is a paid version as well that lets you compare stats Pins insignias or battlefield news  features.

just search iTunes for 'Battlefield Bad Company 2 stats Lite'


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 11, 2010)

BFBC2 subreddit


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> For iPhone owners, there’s an app that allows you to track you bad co 2 stats!
> 
> there is a paid version as well that lets you compare stats Pins insignias or battlefield news  features.
> 
> just search iTunes for 'Battlefield Bad Company 2 stats Lite'



whats the point in that, truthfully u should no your stats.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> indeedily doodely neighbour



Don't you mean neighboreeno?



brandonwh64 said:


> i try not to get close enough to knife unless i have too







epicfail said:


> lmao, come on man kd doesnt mean anything mine is only .88 because i rush and knife shit



Yeah mine was around 1.2 - 1.3 during the first 3 days, then I got the 200 tag medal on the 3rd day and have relaxed since then and now I'm getting close to 2. It's risky to go in for tags.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah mine was around 1.2 - 1.3 during the first 3 days, then I got the 200 tag medal on the 3rd day and have relaxed since then and now I'm getting close to 2. It's risky to go in for tags.




lmao ya, but thats what makes it thrilling ;-)


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Sucks.

I'll say this with good reason until I can play a game without disconnecting, or actually be able to play the single player with sound.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Sucks.
> 
> I'll say this with good reason until I can play a game without disconnecting, or actually be able to play the single player with sound.



sounds like you are having a bad time


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> sounds like you are having a bad time



I'd be having a good time if I could actually connect to the EA servers, and when I finally do connect, stay connected long enough to finish a round.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 11, 2010)

I Get High With a Little Help from My Friends (Playing around in BF:BC2)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2010)

Any1 else find it annoying that you have to keep reselecting your weapons, specializations, etc... for each class at the start of each new server you load into?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 11, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any1 else find it annoying that you have to keep reselecting your weapons, specializations, etc... for each class at the start of each new server you load into?



i find it refreshing


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I'd be having a good time if I could actually connect to the EA servers, and when I finally do connect, stay connected long enough to finish a round.



I know you have tried all the usual suspects, driver updates, etc.  Have you gotten to the point where you just purge the game and reinstall it from scratch yet?



AphexDreamer said:


> Any1 else find it annoying that you have to keep reselecting your weapons, specializations, etc... for each class at the start of each new server you load into?



Not really.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 11, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Any1 else find it annoying that you have to keep reselecting your weapons, specializations, etc... for each class at the start of each new server you load into?



YES! i find it really annoying to have to reset all the classes every single time...


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know you have tried all the usual suspects, driver updates, etc.  Have you gotten to the point where you just purge the game and reinstall it from scratch yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.



I killed it off steam entirely and let steam re-download it I have fixed all other issues I had with the game. 

I just cant connect half the time.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 11, 2010)

it seriously could just be timing.

between ea servers being down and pb kick issues, it could be bad luck and nothing special.  sometimes i get kicked off once every 15 minutes, literally. 4 times in a row before,... i gave up, and then 2x the next morning when i tried again.  

then later that day i played for 3 hours no problems.

idk what this means, other than we're all in the same boat. just waiting for EA to fix it so it can be the great game it... is.


----------



## lemode (Mar 11, 2010)

epicfail said:


> whats the point in that, truthfully u should no your stats.



it's an application...yes i know my stats regardless now thanks for asking.


----------



## human_error (Mar 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I Get High With a Little Help from My Friends (Playing around in BF:BC2)







AphexDreamer said:


> Any1 else find it annoying that you have to keep reselecting your weapons, specializations, etc... for each class at the start of each new server you load into?



I find it really frustrating. Sometimes classes reset between rounds on the same server too - especially specialisations and vehicle bonuses...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2010)

My play experience for the pass few days has been up and down.  Some times I can play for hours with no issue, then others I get kicked as soon as I reach first place in the round.  Damn you EA!

I want my points for those pins I did not get.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 11, 2010)

Trevor from Metacritic said:
			
		

> Do NOT buy unless you have a 2-3 thousand dollar computer. I have a *fairly powerful computer* consisting of 3GB memory, 2.4gH processing speed, and a *256 MB video card (NVidia GT8600)*,running windows 7, and I CAN'T even play this game on the lowest settings. DICE did a horrible job of optimizing this game, DO NOT believe the minimum requirements. The only reason I give it a 1/10 is because i managed to play about an hour online, before video lag got the best of me.



> fairly powerful
> 256MB 8600GT
> lol

So, I'm really considering buying this game inn a matter of minutes. I figure I should be able to get 45FPS or above on medium settings right? There's nothing I hate more than paying full price for a game then not being able to run it properly.

Also, why are you guys getting kicked? I assume it has to do with your ping or something right?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> > fairly powerful
> > 256MB 8600GT
> > lol
> 
> ...



You should be able to get 50+ FPS on high settings, I don't know what that guy is talking about.  He should pick better servers.  Please also note he is use a 2 gen old, low tier card.  You have a 1 gen old gamer/enthusiast tier card.

The kicks are related to EA's Master server being overloaded and some bugs with the final release.  It has gradually gotten better, but has not be as good as day 1 since the "initial fixes".  The kicks are far less frequent and should be completely gone in the next day or so/ revision R8 of the server structure.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 11, 2010)

*Report that EA is asking GSP's to Switch off Servers with 8+ hrs inactivity*



> At DICE's request, all GSPs will switch off all public and privately rented Battlefield: Bad Company 2 servers after eight hours of inactivity, in an effort to reduce load on EA's crash-happy master server:
> 
> Due to the continued issues with the EA master servers, DICE have requested we turn off servers which aren't actively being used by players.
> 
> ...



Read more about it here

Update:
This appears to only effect Multiplay.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 11, 2010)

I rarely get kicked, probably about twice in 5 or 6 hours of playing. However, does anyone else notice the spot button doesn't always work even if you're squarely on the enemy? Is it restricted by a range? It happens most when the enemy is out of effective range of my gun but I can still clearly see them. I've also noticed a few times where the spot button didn't work and then none of my keys on my keyboard worked for several seconds either, though this seemed more like a game / lag freeze than anything. Its the only time it happens, so I doubt my G15 is dying.

Also, is this of interest to anyone?

http://www.battleforpax.com/prizing


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not going to speculate.  All I will say is that there was one person I couldn't spot although I could spot the person behind him.  And I could also spot people who were further away.  In any case, you're not the only one who's noticed this.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2010)

This will not effect us any, but that is a strange thing to do.  I don't see how inactive servers will help resolve anything unless all the servers report in activity from time to time.  That would contribute the bog down if a server is logging into the Master server every 30 minutes to go, "Hey, no one here still. blah blah blah."  If that is the cause, tell them all the shut up for a while may help a lot.

And dido on the spot.  I also don't like the lack of structure for squads.  There needs to be 1 and only 1 person called "Squad Leader" that can give attack and defense orders.  I actually like my follow orders bonuses, but I rarely get them, if I am not the one giving the orders.  And since it is the same system, I too have trouble giving orders and spotting stuff at times.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 11, 2010)

> Other titles ran at GameSpy stats backend, this is the first BF PC title to run at EA for everything. So it is a learning process for the EA Online teams on what kind of demand you guys can generate on their hardware.


post
Odd, why not get GameSpy to help out with the load?






> It is caused by the fact that the longer the list the more time it takes to get the list and the bigger the file downloaded by each client and as the current client refreshes the whole list every time and all the time you go into Server Browser that is a lot of requests for information.
> 
> Both EA and DICE are working on improving the system and by adding extra hardware and fixing the client to cause less load and allow more servers.


post
This is regarding his earlier statement that empty servers cause extra load.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like Baloney to me...they are trimming the fat to stay in budget. No other reason, IMHO.

But I have noticed that going onto my other connection @ 350k, the load time is much longer, so it seems the list isn't even compressed, as it's easily 10x as fast now.

Even account authentication is far faster. Too much data is being exchanged, period, and I doubt this will have much impact.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 11, 2010)

Installed the game tonight, played a little single player to get a feel for it.... was not that impressed TBH although I appreciate the GREAT strength of this game is Multiplayer, when I came to give multiplayer a try I couldn't create an account with EA.....kept saying "unable to create account" ..... am I doing something wrong?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 11, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i find it refreshing



lol



sNiPeRbOb said:


> YES! i find it really annoying to have to reset all the classes every single time...





human_error said:


> I find it really frustrating. Sometimes classes reset between rounds on the same server too - especially specialisations and vehicle bonuses...



Did they really think we wouldn't mind. I almost thought it just wasn't working like Voice Chat. PATCH!


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, pretty demanding level that trainyard thing (edit: panama canal)where TPU server was just while ago. Had to lower settings and still wasn't that smooth :/ And got kicked out with 'not enough room on the server' or something like that message 

Tatty_One: no idea on that, had my account  quite a while now.
Seems others have same issue too, maybe it's just when server is loaded?
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/423965.page



AphexDreamer said:


> Did they really think we wouldn't mind. I almost thought it just wasn't working like Voice Chat. PATCH!



It took 1½years to get kit save in a patch to BF2142  I reallyreally hope it'll come sooner to this. Although at the moment I don't mind a bit as I have nothing unlocked  (once I'll do it'll start bugging more and more, the more you unlock, says Michael Moore in his upcoming EA document )


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> For iPhone owners, there’s an app that allows you to track you bad co 2 stats!
> 
> there is a paid version as well that lets you compare stats Pins insignias or battlefield news  features.
> 
> just search iTunes for 'Battlefield Bad Company 2 stats Lite'



How much? I only usually do free apps. I think maybe if 
I log on to my game it'll give me the same info for free


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> > fairly powerful
> > 256MB 8600GT
> > lol
> 
> ...



You'll be able to run it on high. I do with my specs at 1680x1050


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

epicfail said:


> From what i understood, there trying to give us a bigger latency to the server so they can predict what will happen next for lag spikes that can happen, to smooth down the lag spike
> 
> My post said if people had good internet connections we wouldnt have to worry about lag spikes,



because no matter how much money you have, *you cannot buy a lower ping*.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if you can just hook up and play a few rounds 
with out a disconnect you'd be happy. I know I am.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> post
> Odd, why not get GameSpy to help out with the load?
> 
> post
> This is regarding his earlier statement that empty servers cause extra load.



That explains way too much.  EA, you do not test new ideas related to the backend of a system on one of the most anticipated and largest titles in your portfolio.  You wanted to "test" stat tracking, go do it with Battlefield Heroes.  People can't really complain about free stuff not working 100% of the time.

Stat tracking should, as Digi said, be assisted by GameSpy.  Stat tracking is kinda what they do and they do it well.  Maybe they need to call the people who handed the BF2142 stat tracking contract and ask them how that system worked.

I was defending them and giving them time to sort this out, but this is plain BS.  They dropped the ball on that one and now I am pissed off.



Tatty_One said:


> Installed the game tonight, played a little single player to get a feel for it.... was not that impressed TBH although I appreciate the GREAT strength of this game is Multiplayer, when I came to give multiplayer a try I couldn't create an account with EA.....kept saying "unable to create account" ..... am I doing something wrong?



Honestly, the Single Player was a bit flat to me.  I liked the fact they tried to keep the pace up, but some of the cut scenes were just boring to watch and badly explained.  I miss the goofy, stupidity from the original which was entertaining.  On the same note, the story gets better and the cut scenes get funnier as you go along.

Side note.  Single Player is the story and the multiplayer seems to literally be fecal matter hitting the oscillating air flow device that stuff in single player caused.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll start a "IHateSovietMissileMissilesInMyHead" fanclub xD

Intense stuff that squadrush thing, but had couple good rounds, this one particularly 










But too good you all still, though doesn't really help that every map is a new one  And my tags are now all over the place :/ Stabbed Easy Rhino when he was disarming a charge, saw the animation and kill, only to get head shot by Soviet Missile and didn't get the tags


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone know if you could get a kill pin with the repair tool? I've been trying.. its harder than using the knife though. 

On topic, the single-player gives me headaches I don't know about anyone else but I'm dying on some spots over and over because of BS AI hehe, playing on hard btw.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Anyone know if you could get a kill pin with the repair tool? I've been trying.. its harder than using the knife though.
> 
> On topic, the single-player gives me headaches I don't know about anyone else but I'm dying on some spots over and over because of BS AI hehe, playing on hard btw.



yeah it gets ridiculous at points.  it helps with multi though, to play on hard.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Anyone know if you could get a kill pin with the repair tool? I've been trying.. its harder than using the knife though.
> 
> On topic, the single-player gives me headaches I don't know about anyone else but I'm dying on some spots over and over because of BS AI hehe, playing on hard btw.



The AI on hard is pure hax. I can think of a few spots that took several attempts to get through.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

you cant rush in in SP. sneak around, blow up walls, that kinda thing.


----------



## lemode (Mar 12, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I'll start a "IHateSovietMissileMissilesInMyHead" fanclub xD
> 
> Intense stuff that squadrush thing, but had couple good rounds, this one particularly
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100311/BFBC2Game_2010_03_12_03_07_28.jpg
> ...



lol i love getting headshots...i had the perfect spot to pick you guys off...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

i should try joining the TPU server, see how bad the lag is. probably too much tho.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i should try joining the TPU server, see how bad the lag is. probably too much tho.



touche, was thinking that myself


----------



## lemode (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i should try joining the TPU server, see how bad the lag is. probably too much tho.





randomflip said:


> touche, was thinking that myself



Yikes from Australia to Virginia...that might be unplayable for you!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

i just noticed the TPU server isnt mentioned in the OP... do we have to search it, or can we just manually add the IP?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i should try joining the TPU server, see how bad the lag is. probably too much tho.





randomflip said:


> touche, was thinking that myself



Have you pinged the server? My ping gave 142ms and ingame shows 140ms in the server browser. Will give an idea how bad it would be. 250ms+ and granades, 40mm, tanks + shotguns should still be playable


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just noticed the TPU server isnt mentioned in the OP... do we have to search it, or can we just manually add the IP?



search for [TPU] in the search box and it should find it


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

265 ping for me .. I think that's borderline in terms of playable ping.

I'm in it bymyself atm, quick someone join so I can test it out


----------



## lemode (Mar 12, 2010)

i just lost my favorite servers! i will join as soon as i can.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol i love getting headshots...i had the perfect spot to pick you guys off...



That was a good spot you were in. Smoke grenades were our only saving grace... that and the AN-94


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2010)

saiga shot gun with slug rounds and magnum ammo FTW


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

I didn't even know where he was, but pretty far I assume. In the end I was hiding between row of concrete blocks with a little hole in the middle. And what do you know came through there


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey its actually not that bad, the ping to the TPU server that is. Its playable indeed!

just had a game with G-MAN, eRazerhead... whoever they are


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just noticed the TPU server isnt mentioned in the OP... do we have to search it, or can we just manually add the IP?



Top of the 2nd post has the server name and how to search it


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 12, 2010)

256 unplayable ping, thats funny seeing i score first 2 second place in the tpu server with a 700+ ping. lol get some skill


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> 256 unplayable ping, thats funny seeing i score first 2 second place in the tpu server with a 700+ ping. lol get some skill



hitting laggy teleporting targets goes beyond skills


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys still going? Might pop in for a little while soon.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

i just finished


its playable, but the lag makes it impossible for me to knife


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just finished
> 
> its playable, but the lag makes it impossible for me to knife



At least I got you  Knifed couple dudes at the end of the round and got tags just from one :/

Fun stuff and best in my team once \o/ TY for the games, see you tomorrow.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hitting laggy teleporting targets goes beyond skills



The practice will also ensure he is never caught off guard by that creepy little girl from The Ring.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

i cant join the server... nothing happens or i CTD


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 12, 2010)

so, while you guys were doing your squad rush party, I went adventuring in reandom servers. pretty much all of my teams were ridiculously bad; however, I did get a nice knife streak in nelson bay. 

two squads (medics and snipers mostly) were in one of the tree lines, so I decided to join them (uninvited). I run into the middle mashing my knife key, and the autolock goes crazy for about thirty seconds (I can't even see were I am) by the time one of the medics smarts up and kills me I had taken out 5 of them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know if player tracker sites are up yet so I can hunt for specific people playing BFBC2?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so, while you guys were doing your squad rush party, I went adventuring in reandom servers. pretty much all of my teams were ridiculously bad; however, I did get a nice knife streak in nelson bay.



Yeah, I had a feeling that it might be so on random servers. TPU guys make good squad mates and a team  Have played just couple rounds on another server (local low ping) and rest here.

Another good thing is that I can pick up almost any kit and it will be better than mine  Some nice guns you guys have. Few points and I can start reviving people and then starts the grind to get repairdrill thing.

But they've altered something with the guns since beta. The default ones aren't that bad as they were there. Sort of grew fond of the default medic gun (well until I reloaded and died twice for it taking so long).


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

points points points


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ nice score (+k/d & accu)  And all colored stars.

btw. is there a graph or does anyone know from what you get all the different stars?

edit: second map pack info. Don't even know these maps yet and soon more. But free + more maps = fun.
http://worthplaying.com/article/2010/3/11/news/72992/


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Mar 12, 2010)

hey guys,  my cousins steam got hacked and hes trying to get it back,  till then is it possible to play bc2 with out having to start steam.  since its a windows live game.  I remember when the dirt2 came out I was able to play that before it was released because it was fully installed.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2010)

In the weapons chart on the first post, what is "Normal, Magnum, and Armor?" Better bullets and armor? How or when do we get the Magnum stuff?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

erocker said:


> In the weapons chart on the first post, what is "Normal, Magnum, and Armor?" Better bullets and armor? How or when do we get the Magnum stuff?



I think its at rank 16, you get a magnum bullet specialization. Rank 13 if you're a veteran, its effects are longer range and more bullet damage.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2010)

some bastard on the TPU server kept one-shot killing me with a magnum .50 cal


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 12, 2010)

There is a "shoot-through-object" bug when you hold down the fire button on your mouse.

Did anyone notice this?

EDIT: Like if you seen someone through a windows and you shoot them, you kept shooting even though he already ran away, but then he died like 3 feets away from the windows.

It happened to me sometime, and it happened alot with the unbreakable stone block.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2010)

Man I was getting my ass handed to me tonight. Had to quit.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 12, 2010)

same. im tired too and trying to play just to play.. no more gaming for a bit


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

oh my god.. I just had to endure 8000 points of recon using a shotty and pistol... finally got my M95, gonna stop for a bit til tonight.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 12, 2010)

ugh server went offline, why does that make me sad!!!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 12, 2010)

ooo just found this little gem to aid with settings in the game have a looksee and try this out configurator for bfbc2


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

What graphics settings does everyone use?

DX9 or DX10?
Low/Medium/High?
Bloom Yes/No?
HBAO Yes/No?
AA and AF?

Cause yeah there are some FPS spikes especially with fire and debris, hmm..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 12, 2010)

DX10
All High
Yes
No
4x and 16x

@ 1920x1200


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Fan-based achievement added in-game

http://battlefieldbadcompany2.com/achievements-challenge

Title: The Dentist
Obj: Get a headshot with a repair-tool

so sweet lmao


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmmmmm didnt know you could actually select DX9 or DX10, I didnt even get all those options once I installed the game yesterday, not even sen that screen in Exodusprime's post, will have to tinker some more...... the game wouldnt even let me create an account yesterday ffs.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 12, 2010)

dx11
max everything
70-110fps


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 12, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> dx11
> max everything
> 70-110fps



I need to get me some Cat Eyes as well.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2010)

DX10
All High
Yes
No
4x and 4x
1680x1050
35-50 fps


----------



## Frizz (Mar 12, 2010)

so far most of you seem to be comfortable playing under 60 FPS in multiplayer, I personally do as well but usually being 60 FPS at all times could help you in some situations.

Marineborn... just give me your rig ok .


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 12, 2010)

randomflip said:


> so far most of you seem to be comfortable playing under 60 FPS in multiplayer, I personally do as well but usually being 60 FPS at all times could help you in some situations.
> 
> Marineborn... just give me your rig ok .



lol its like a sleeper, its got a beatup old case, wires all over the place, smashes in drive bays, but under the hood she flies, lol


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 12, 2010)

randomflip said:


> so far most of you seem to be comfortable playing under 60 FPS in multiplayer, I personally do as well but usually being 60 FPS at all times could help you in some situations.



I play all low. 

I played on high, but even when I was getting decent frame-rates (50's) it felt more sluggish. on low I average 70's


that 20 fps makes all the difference.

also, why am I always the first in the server to load??


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2010)

randomflip said:


> so far most of you seem to be comfortable playing under 60 FPS in multiplayer, I personally do as well but usually being 60 FPS at all times could help you in some situations.
> 
> Marineborn... just give me your rig ok .



I play 1920x1200 All High, HBAO Off, 4x AA, 8x AF, Bloom On Average FPS is right at about 60, but can dip into the 40's and can peak into the 90's. I don't notice the dips though, and it seems to run amazingly well.



Marineborn said:


> lol its like a sleeper, its got a beatup old case, wires all over the place, smashes in drive bays, but under the hood she flies, lol



Your case isn't old, you bought that like a year ago, and I been saying it all along, 1368x768 is a joke, especially for 2x 5850's, next you need to buy a real monitor or tv for the setup.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> also, why am I always the first in the server to load??



So am I. The only reason anyone else beats me onto a map is if I've stuffed around deciding which kit to play.

So maybe everyone else is less decisive than us?


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 12, 2010)

Kurgan, do you have any idea when will that fk'ed up auto balance be fixed?
The last game was the ass rape of the century...


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

it just takes time to load on some people's computers. from what i have heard nvidia loads shaders faster, so that affects it.

i don't understand the issue, actually.  why complain or even mention it? it should be the people loading last that have something to complain about (reasonable or not) ... 

it's like you guys are winning a race and saying "why didn't everyone else come in before me? maybe they're just lazy?"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 12, 2010)

Wile E said:


> DX10
> All High
> Yes
> No
> ...



Me too. Though as I've mentioned AA doesn't seem to work right.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> it just takes time to load on some people's computers. from what i have heard nvidia loads shaders faster, so that affects it.
> 
> i don't understand the issue, actually.  why complain or even mention it? it should be the people loading last that have something to complain about (reasonable or not) ...
> 
> it's like you guys are winning a race and saying "why didn't everyone else come in before me? maybe they're just lazy?"



A couple friends and I have all noticed that ATI cards tend to lag into loading maps in BC2 and MW2 compared to Nvidia counterparts.  Peculiar predicament but doesn't _really_ bother me any.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> it just takes time to load on some people's computers. from what i have heard nvidia loads shaders faster, so that affects it.
> 
> i don't understand the issue, actually.  why complain or even mention it? it should be the people loading last that have something to complain about (reasonable or not) ...
> 
> it's like you guys are winning a race and saying "why didn't everyone else come in before me? maybe they're just lazy?"



I load in pretty quickly myself. Im usually the first in if i havent left my seat for a quick leak, snack, drink or just messing about with my kit.

so im not too sure if the whole faster on Nvidia's shader assumption has any weight. I still think performance in general is pretty random it might perform great on ones machine then not so great on others with the same or similar hardware.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Man I was getting my ass handed to me tonight. Had to quit.



I noticed something last night playing when I went 0 and 7 in a round. If I go head to head with some one even if I start shooting first, I always lose. I'm thinking maybe I will tone down to medium setting on some of my setting and maybe drop my resolution to 1440x900 and see if that makes a difference. Against you guys on the TPU server I'm racing with a VW bug against Turbo Porche's. I think the graphic's are good enough on this game that medium should still look fine. Then 'll know if I just Suck that bad


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

So I read that EA and DICE are takig the servers down for 2 days to install new backend hardware to handle the massive amount of players. Servers should be down mostly today and tomorrow. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2010)

2 days?? ROFL


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> 2 days?? ROFL



The installation should probably take place in NA, EU, and Asia. So yeah two days to get everything installed and configured and tested.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

i thought it said 3am for a few hours this morning and tomorrow morning


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i thought it said 3am for a few hours this morning and tomorrow morning



Really?  

did Rhino hear anything from our SP?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

> The EA servers will be unavailable on Saturday 13th March at 8:00GMT/9:00 CET:12:00 (midnight) PST to install extra hardware to improve your online experience. For more info and to see some crazy Battlefield Bad Company 2 online stats please visit the Battlefield Blog: Battlefield Blog


idk if rhino heard anything. I read that last nite, that 3am this morning and tomorrow morning.  i just found this quote by an EA rep on uk forums, that seems to confirm this, it doesn't have a length though.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah, baza confirms here

it's both days for 4 hours, not all day. starting at 3am. so it was done before i woke at 8am this morning, and should be the same tomorrow.



> Tomorrow, 12th March, and Saturday, 13th March at 8:00GMT/9:00 CET:12:00 (midnight) PST, EA will take the servers down, this time we will come up with even more hardware with more capacity to handle all the BFBC2 traffic. Once the maintenance is complete you will experience an improvement to your online experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it doesn't estimate tomorrow morning's downtime, but i can't imagine it could be much more.... even twice the time is only 8 hours, being ready by 11am est.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2010)

ahhh 8am GMT is good - Ive got all night to get to rank 15/16 before they unleash hell


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks digi.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 12, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> A couple friends and I have all noticed that ATI cards tend to lag into loading maps in BC2 and MW2 compared to Nvidia counterparts.  Peculiar predicament but doesn't _really_ bother me any.



with an ssd I load last I mean dead last every time I play

I am pretty sure the ATI vs NV thing is 2 extra graphical features with DX11 cards. 

2560x1600
Dx11 
Max Settings
8xSSAA
16xAF



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Me too. Though as I've mentioned AA doesn't seem to work right.



I have read that AA is disabled for DX9 setups for BC2


----------



## travva (Mar 12, 2010)

guys does anyone know the fix for the no ping in server browser?

ive tried the administrator stuff too, it doesn't work.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 12, 2010)

@Triptex

Look like I'm the one who has the lowest average life time.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 12, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> @Triptex
> 
> Look like I'm the one who has the lowest average life time.



I'm sure Soviet's average life it close to 3 minutes from all the sniping. 

edit:


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 12, 2010)

I think my shortest life is less then 3 seconds - as I always seem to be squaded up with guys that ALWAYS seem to get chased down by a f**king tank & I spawn just in time to take a tank round to the face while they jump out of the house through a hole in the god damn wall & escape


----------



## lemode (Mar 12, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm sure Soviet's average life it close to 3 minutes from all the sniping.
> 
> edit: http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/detail4/pc/soviet+missile.png



lol pretty close guess! nice i have 200 tags now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 12, 2010)

I kinda feel ripped off to be honest. I mean I love this game but the pre-order was a sham! I mean the pre-order trailer showed the tracer dart being able to allow rockets to lock on to it. In game this does not happen. My next issue is vehicle alternative fire. The trailer showed you being able to have early access to this perk (alternate fire) but in the game you have to unlock it. I call BS on this.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

I had alt fire, and tracer darts/rockets work fine.

you have to have a compatible rocket. there are regular, tracers and heat... the carl gustav is tracer. when the dart is locked on you hold right mouse and put your square over the tracer square, it will lock on.

then just fire into the general direction and it will do the rest. they work.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2010)

I had/have no unlocks either.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 12, 2010)

did you guys enter the second code? you have a regular key and then a pre order key.

hmmm


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 12, 2010)

Yep, sure did, and verified that it was registered on my EA account, too.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 12, 2010)

Just bought it, installing now! 

Maybe I'll get my money's worth :/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 12, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> I have read that AA is disabled for DX9 setups for BC2



It is. I'm running DX10.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just on the server and it is run with great respect by you guys,Really a great server.Man it was fun for a few hours but have to log off and get sleep.Was logged on as A2NuclearFallOut playing engi trying to get all the classes weapons.I usually play all classes.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

Fun stuff! Gonna take a little brake now, too intense action for a long stint  Unlocks keep on coming and enemies start to die more, which is even more fun 



kid41212003 said:


> Look like I'm the one who has the lowest average life time.



I beat you!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

Id just like to say Niko is badass


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> There is a "shoot-through-object" bug when you hold down the fire button on your mouse.
> 
> Did anyone notice this?
> 
> ...



ever heard of lag?




boise49ers said:


> I noticed something last night playing when I went 0 and 7 in a round. If I go head to head with some one even if I start shooting first, I always lose. I'm thinking maybe I will tone down to medium setting on some of my setting and maybe drop my resolution to 1440x900 and see if that makes a difference. Against you guys on the TPU server I'm racing with a VW bug against Turbo Porche's. I think the graphic's are good enough on this game that medium should still look fine. Then 'll know if I just Suck that bad



i get that on the TPU server. i play on aussie servers and it goes away.

You're not suffering FPS lag, you're getting ping lag (and getting bitten by the anti-lag mechanisms of the game)



travva said:


> guys does anyone know the fix for the no ping in server browser?
> 
> ive tried the administrator stuff too, it doesn't work.



i posted that earlier. disable UAC, run as admin.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 13, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I noticed something last night playing when I went 0 and 7 in a round. If I go head to head with some one even if I start shooting first, I always lose. I'm thinking maybe I will tone down to medium setting on some of my setting and maybe drop my resolution to 1440x900 and see if that makes a difference. Against you guys on the TPU server I'm racing with a VW bug against Turbo Porche's. I think the graphic's are good enough on this game that medium should still look fine. Then 'll know if I just Suck that bad



I don't think it, I know I suck :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 13, 2010)

I really like the new sigs, thats a ton of info, and shows your favorite class, very cool.



digibucc said:


> it just takes time to load on some people's computers. from what i have heard nvidia loads shaders faster, so that affects it.
> 
> i don't understand the issue, actually.  why complain or even mention it? it should be the people loading last that have something to complain about (reasonable or not) ...
> 
> it's like you guys are winning a race and saying "why didn't everyone else come in before me? maybe they're just lazy?"



I am almost always the last one in, usually it doesn't bother me. It takes me long enough that if the enemys are good they can have the heli at my sides original spawn base, if that happens, then I get upset.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I kinda feel ripped off to be honest. I mean I love this game but the pre-order was a sham! I mean the pre-order trailer showed the tracer dart being able to allow rockets to lock on to it. In game this does not happen. My next issue is vehicle alternative fire. The trailer showed you being able to have early access to this perk (alternate fire) but in the game you have to unlock it. I call BS on this.



Like said about the tracer dart, when you tag something you get that red square on it, it took me a bit to figure it out, but just put your crosshairs on the square for a bit and then it kind of lights up, then let it rip.



Loosenut said:


> I don't think it, I know I suck :shadedshu



Hey, all that matters is your having fun, and you've got a decent amount of time in, so I assume you are.


----------



## travva (Mar 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ever heard of lag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



when i said "the administrator stuff" earlier i meant i've already found the instructions online, but they're not working. what else is there to try? this is a fresh install of windows 7, no firewalls, lan ip of computer is dmz'd on my router. anything else?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2010)

So ping in browser does work cause I just see a - and chalked it up to all the early issues. About to launch for first time UAC disabled + admin (new Win 7  install this week).

UPDATE: Yep now i see ping...thx


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So ping in browser does work cause I just see a - and chalked it up to all the early issues. About to launch for first time UAC disabled + admin (new Win 7  install this week).
> 
> UPDATE: Yep now i see ping...thx



Is our server down ? Mine is grayed out.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Is our server down ? Mine is grayed out.



Something like that, had to find a different server too :/ But I represented TPU in honor 






On another note, does someone's friendlist work?


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hey, all that matters is your having fun, and you've got a decent amount of time in, so I assume you are.



Thanks for the words of encouragement Kurgan. 

I have fun although frustrating at times when I can't get my arthritic fingers to duck behind a wall...


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I have fun although frustrating at times when I can't get my arthritic fingers to duck behind a wall...



Have you tried binding it to a mouse button?

Got hammered in Gotland (swedish) rush server. Almost everyone was almost above 20 in rank. Though at least our team kicked their butt, we blew up mcoms and they were just busy keeping their K/D ratios.

TPU server still gray, so I think I'll call it a night. See you tomorrow if EA servers/TPU server is up


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 13, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Have you tried binding it to a mouse button?



I got an el-cheapo M$ 2 button mouse so no help there.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

my friends list works 'fine' - it just gets wiped on occasion.

It never shows friends in a server, but i can click the button and it joins.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 13, 2010)

12000 points in a round, im leet,


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> 12000 points in a round, im leet,



Or lucky. I'll take either...  Love to throw some kits but they haven't given me any yet.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 13, 2010)

i got 2 massive pins worth 5000 apeice lol


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2010)

Done for the night but I have to say this is the best game on line I've ever played. So many different things you can do. I finally played recon and hunted snipers. Fun !


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 13, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I got an el-cheapo M$ 2 button mouse so no help there.


Rosewood has a cheap laser 7 button on newegg I have on my 3rd gamer that works pretty well. Need more button man.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 13, 2010)

I was just playing a while ago and i got a 26,000 piont game.

All added up was 26,000 pionts and including the 30 headshots with the sniper.

But 26,000 pionts!.

I went from level 9 in the server ti level 11 and a half. 

Silly.............

I played so much on the beta im sad that its not transferring all the credit i got from the beta. 

Had 600,000 pionts in the beta, every class and weapon unlocked in the beta, and at least 600 kills with the saiga shotgun. easy 5+ gold stars on it.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2010)

How often does Sig-o-matic update stats?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow my unlock-able progression screen does  not show the other weapons for Recon,Medic or Engineer.It shows the points on all at 0 and where the next unlock picture is it is yellow...Anyone else have this?


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 13, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Rosewood has a cheap laser 7 button on newegg I have on my 3rd gamer that works pretty well. Need more button man.



Thank you Boise, I think I'll go do some shopping tomorrow


----------



## shevanel (Mar 13, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow my unlock-able progression screen does  not show the other weapons for Recon,Medic or Engineer.It shows the points on all at 0 and where the next unlock picture is it is yellow...Anyone else have this?



ive seen that whenever ive came into a match in progress that was just about to end


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow my unlock-able progression screen does  not show the other weapons for Recon,Medic or Engineer.It shows the points on all at 0 and where the next unlock picture is it is yellow...Anyone else have this?



yes. i had that for a while, however i could always see them out of game in the main menu.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well for some reason this morning it was all fixed.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah its more of a random bug, had it happening to me too first few times i played today


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

I nearly shat myself last night - I was playing on a ranked server, won the game & for some reason it had kicked my rank back to R1 (Private???) & I cursed at the screen for 2mins then I started to see my points & rank go back up slowly before i joined the game


----------



## digibucc (Mar 13, 2010)

yea sometimes it does that. weird but no problem  def scary though


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2010)

Most pins I've gotten in one game 




Not my highest score though, highest score is 13219 .. involved alot of tubing and 2 gold stars


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 13, 2010)

hmm. I can't seem to get as many pins as I could in the beta... I've probably gotten worse.

also, on the sig-o-matic, when I do a custom signature it won't let me save it, so I can't get it on here, any suggestions? (it gives me the three codes, but no preview image to save)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 13, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> hmm. I can't seem to get as many pins as I could in the beta... I've probably gotten worse.
> 
> also, on the sig-o-matic, when I do a custom signature it won't let me save it, so I can't get it on here, any suggestions? (it gives me the three codes, but no preview image to save)




Maybe you were on your peak while gaming in beta hehe. Anyway for the signature at sig-o-matic just save the image as a jpg file then use the TPU sig uploader.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm enjoying the game and the tpu server.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

are the hit boxes like the old BF2 or more like MW2?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 13, 2010)

YOu dont mention that trash of a game in this thread.....and the hitboxes are fairly decent and realisitc


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> YOu dont mention that trash of a game in this thread.....and the hitboxes are fairly decent and realisitc



lol ... well it was the best comparison with hit boxes i could think of 

so they are better than BF2 but not as big as MW2?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 13, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Maybe you were on your peak while gaming in beta hehe. Anyway for the signature at sig-o-matic just save the image as a jpg file then use the TPU sig uploader.



that's what I did for the stock sigs, but for the custom it doesn't actually show the sig on the site, so I can't save it. (also it seems like their links are broken for it as well)

not a big deal I guess, just disappointing.

also, I need to add you guys to my friends list so I'm not stuck in a random squad on a random team (that most  likely is totally clueless) when the TPU server is down/full


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> that's what I did for the stock sigs, but for the custom it doesn't actually show the sig on the site, so I can't save it. (also it seems like their links are broken for it as well)
> 
> not a big deal I guess, just disappointing.



maybe they are down to work on them?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just got the game, played on the TPU server a few times. 

This game rocks!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

any pros on the TPU server?

or yall just waiting on me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 13, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> any pros on the TPU server?
> 
> or yall just waiting on me



Oh I'm waiting for you...







You must be added to my collection.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I'm waiting for you...
> 
> http://www.movieprop.com/tvandmovie/rambo/knife.jpg
> 
> You must be added to my collection.



also just noticed ... 


> “It's futile. I've tried knifing, sniping, mauling, beating, shooting, bombing, tanking, etc. and he doesn't die. Maybe we need a "Can't kill 1Kurgan1 club." Kurgan is really Sargent Slaughter, the fictional character. You can't literally kill fictional characters, so I guess he's got that going for him lawl.” -erocker



that made me 

your time will come  ... prob have the game next week i think


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 13, 2010)

omg the server is full.. where is my reserved spot!!! LOL someone kick someone so i can come play lol


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 13, 2010)

bah, I'm stuck on my school lappy for now (yeah, the one that they paid $1000 so that it can have 1.2 Ghz of pure awesome...) 

I'll be on later, hopefully. assault is leveling sorta slow, I'm dreading the switch to recon so I guess it's ok.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 13, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> also just noticed ...
> 
> 
> that made me
> ...



After finding the Rambo Knife pic, I felt it was time to show Medic Pride in my Avatar, and Arnold never held a M60 that I am aware of, where as Rambo had the badass knife and used an M60.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I nearly shat myself last night - I was playing on a ranked server, won the game & for some reason it had kicked my rank back to R1 (Private???) & I cursed at the screen for 2mins then I started to see my points & rank go back up slowly before i joined the game



Speaking of points and rank my "score" is just over 6000 now but I'm still level 1. Is that right? Found this which suggests I should be Level 6 Specialist or am I missing something here?

Thanks...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> After finding the Rambo Knife pic, I felt it was time to show Medic Pride in my Avatar, and Arnold never held a M60 that I am aware of, where as Rambo had the badass knife and used an M60.



haha nice avatar


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2010)

Someone add me as friend TI66ER i'm lonely


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> After finding the Rambo Knife pic, I felt it was time to show Medic Pride in my Avatar, and Arnold never held a M60 that I am aware of, where as Rambo had the badass knife and used an M60.



Arnold in the movie commando running around with a m60  enjoy!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2010)

I loved the 20mm mounted gun on the new rambo film,it was awesome the way he facked up the truck.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2010)

tigger said:


> I loved the 20mm mounted gun on the new rambo film,it was awesome the way he facked up the truck.



It was a 50 cal Dushku model.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 13, 2010)

Drool very nice,i like to get my gf nekked polishing that beuty.

I bet the ammo in the box dont last long.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 13, 2010)

fired one in iraq at a iraqi army base and they are about the same as firing our M2 browning 50 cals


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

tigger said:


> Someone add me as friend TI66ER i'm lonely



Done, but I don't know if you'll get it. I've sent punch of invites and 0/0 still. Started playing after the friendlist wipe, don't think it works anymore  Some said they had the Beta friends in retail too?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 13, 2010)

my friends list worked after the wipe, and I had my beta friends (before the wipe). tigger, Ill add you when i get on later.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 13, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Done, but I don't know if you'll get it. I've sent punch of invites and 0/0 still. Started playing after the friendlist wipe, don't think it works anymore  Some said they had the Beta friends in retail too?



it is kinda messed up.  There is a communications issue.  Join the TS server and send the request while you and others are logged on and not in game.  That seems to work.  I will be online for a while tonight at 11:30ish central if you want to add me (gysgt_Highway).


----------



## digibucc (Mar 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> it is kinda messed up.  There is a communications issue.  Join the TS server and send the request while you and others are logged on and not in game.  That seems to work.  I will be online for a while tonight at 11:30ish central if you want to add me (gysgt_Highway).



someone that is in game can send you a request, if you are not in game yet.

the issue seems to lie in being in game. when you are in game, you cannot receive a request. you can send them no problem, but not receive.

so you are the only one that needs to be out of game for it to work. just get on TS and ask everyone to send you a request if they are in game, or you send them one if they are not.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 13, 2010)

This game is epicly fun. the only thing now is to wait and see if anyone would make mods (if its even possible). 
I would love to see new maps, and if there were jets


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 13, 2010)

this is just a test 


EDIT: how do you get your stats to show up? i already know the site. help pls


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 13, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> This game is epicly fun. the only thing now is to wait and see if anyone would make mods (if its even possible).
> I would love to see new maps, and if there were jets



I'd love a chance at flying an A10


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 13, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I'd love a chance at flying an A10





could u imagine the explosions the bombs would make. 

giant ass craters


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 13, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> This game is epicly fun. the only thing now is to wait and see if anyone would make mods (if its even possible).
> I would love to see new maps, and if there were jets



There could easily be jets in this game since 1943 has aircraft in it.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 13, 2010)

could you just rip it out of that game and put it in this one? 

does it matter that Bc2 has a updated frostbite engine?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> it is kinda messed up.  There is a communications issue.  Join the TS server and send the request while you and others are logged on and not in game.  That seems to work.  I will be online for a while tonight at 11:30ish central if you want to add me (gysgt_Highway).



I don't TS and only US server I'm going to be on is the TPU one  But friends list still works good with score compare, even if not playing together. I'll try and add you.



digibucc said:


> someone that is in game can send you a request, if you are not in game yet.
> 
> the issue seems to lie in being in game. when you are in game, you cannot receive a request. you can send them no problem, but not receive.



Ahh, thanks for that. Think I'll spam those friend requests to those I played BF2142 with


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 13, 2010)

Even a 1943 P51 would be kick-ass in this game


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 13, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> could you just rip it out of that game and put it in this one?
> 
> does it matter that Bc2 has a updated frostbite engine?



It's the same engine as 1943. You probably could. I haven't seen how 1943 works but the vehicles and weapons from 1943 work in BFBC2.


----------



## i nEeD HeLp (Mar 13, 2010)

.Im waiting for the day we could fly into a tank





how do u get pictures into your sig?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> how do u get pictures into your sig?



You can't, doesn't allow that site. But you can save the .png and then upload it as a signature.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 13, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I don't TS and only US server I'm going to be on is the TPU one  But friends list still works good with score compare, even if not playing together. I'll try and add you.



You don't use TeamSpeak?  Any particular reason why?



OnBoard said:


> You can't, doesn't allow that site. But you can save the .png and then upload it as a signature.



You have to convert it from .png to .jpg as PNG's are currently not allowed as sign images.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You don't use TeamSpeak?  Any particular reason why?
> 
> You have to convert it from .png to .jpg as PNG's are currently not allowed as sign images.



My sig is .png 

I've never used any voice chat and probably won't. I don't even like talking on the phone 
Chat has done well enough and haven't been clan gaming.

But now I think it's time for some gaming, I'll pop to TPU server first if it's running and slots free.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> My sig is .png
> 
> I've never used any voice chat and probably won't. I don't even like talking on the phone
> Chat has done well enough and haven't been clan gaming.
> ...



the reason OnBoard doesnt use voicechat is probably because 'he' is actually a 'she' & she is very very shy.

but fear not fair maiden! for I love the finish accent!!! I am a lover of all foreign accents not just because its sexy as hell but it also serves to remind me that we live in the 21st century where diversity is the spice of life.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 13, 2010)

i nEeD HeLp said:


> and if there were jets



There will never be jets in Bad Company 2 to my knowledge.  Jets in BF2 were completely game breaking and the single most complained about thing in Battlefield 2 to my knowledge.  I don't miss them and don't want to see their return.



OnBoard said:


> My sig is .png
> 
> I've never used any voice chat and probably won't. I don't even like talking on the phone
> Chat has done well enough and haven't been clan gaming.
> ...



I actually can't see your sig, but that could be this computer at work.

And its cool if you don't like VOIP.  I just though you didn't like TeamSpeak in particular.



FreedomEclipse said:


> the reason OnBoard doesnt use voicechat is probably because 'he' is actually a 'she' & she is very very shy.



Not sure why her being a woman has anything to do with that, but very shy I can understand.

P.S.  I am not trying to start anything, but I never implied a gender when I asked.  I was just curious as to why no TS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not sure why her being a woman has anything to do with that, but very shy I can understand.
> 
> P.S.  I am not trying to start anything, but I never implied a gender when I asked.  I was just curious as to why no TS.



how often do you come across a female gamer??? & as the saying goes - _"there are no women on teh interwebz"_ of course it would be weird getting on a TS server full of fat  middle aged to old men who will ogle her sexy luscious Finish accent!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 14, 2010)

So I sold my 4850s today and thought I wouldnt be able to play for a while.... BUT then I found an ASUS 5850 for sale in town so I jumped on it. 

DX11 with HBAO on looks much better than DX10 without HBAO (obviously) but what surprised me what that my wife actually noticed the difference without me saying anything and she couldnt possibly care less about my games. 

So after some OC tests Ill back in action.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how often do you come across a female gamer??? & as the saying goes - _"there are no women on teh interwebz"_ of course it would be weird getting on a TS server full of fat  middle aged to old men who will ogle her sexy luscious Finish accent!!



I am sure that would only be you ogling her accent. lol  Most of the actually middle aged men on our TS are married.  Most of the rest of us are too busy thinking about finding more people to kill and flags to take.

She should join anyway.  She doesn't have to say anything or even have a mic.  In game communications can help decide a fight being a victory and a defeat.  While she may not wish to talk, her knowing what others can see and hear in game can help, dare I say, pull her into the game a little more.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am sure that would only be you ogle her accent. lol  Most of the actually middle aged men on our TS are married.  Most of the rest of us are too busy thinking about finding more people to kill and flags to take.
> 
> She should join anyway.  She doesn't have to say anything or even have a mic.  In game communications can help decide a fight being a victory and a defeat.  While she may not wish to talk, her knowing what others can see and hear in game can help, dare I say, pull you into the game a little more.



+1


----------



## digibucc (Mar 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So I sold my 4850s today and thought I wouldnt be able to play for a while.... BUT then I found an ASUS 5850 for sale in town so I jumped on it.
> 
> DX11 with HBAO on looks much better than DX10 without HBAO (obviously) but what surprised me what that my wife actually noticed the difference without me saying anything and she couldnt possibly care less about my games.
> 
> So after some OC tests Ill back in action.



good to hear!


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 14, 2010)

to you all. No sorry, I'm the uglier gender 

No mic either, though if it's ok to be quiet on the TS, then that might do.
If most of you are there speaking some tactical positions and giving order, me following fellow TPUers should do the trick anyways ?)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So I sold my 4850s today and thought I wouldnt be able to play for a while.... BUT then I found an ASUS 5850 for sale in town so I jumped on it.
> 
> DX11 with HBAO on looks much better than DX10 without HBAO (obviously) but what surprised me what that my wife actually noticed the difference without me saying anything and she couldnt possibly care less about my games.
> 
> So after some OC tests Ill back in action.



I second that, good to have you back.



OnBoard said:


> to you all. No sorry, I'm the uglier gender
> 
> No mic either, though if it's ok to be quiet on the TS, then that might do.
> If most of you are there speaking some tactical positions and giving order, me following fellow TPUers should do the trick anyways ?)



Its all good.  I was just reminded in a PM that TS has a timeout system and if you don't at least make some kind of noise every 10 minutes of so, it will disconnect you.

As long as you are playing and having fun with your fellow TPU Company members, then it is all good.  Silent but violent is a good thing as well.

P.S.  Scientist proved that men were the uglier gender.  But they were a bunch of dudes ogling pictures of beautiful women so everyone just dismissed their research as "pornographic material" and "an excuse to stare at women in public".  Then there were some restraining orders, and Greg when to jail for sexual harassment.  Then I was forced to terminate the project by my grad perfessor.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Its all good.  I was just reminded in a PM that TS has a timeout system and if you don't at least make some kind of noise every 10 minutes of so, it will disconnect you.



hopefully there's a way to change that?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been trying to figure out how to get the veterans pack but cant figure it out can someone help? i have played bfbc and bf 2142


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I second that, good to have you back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to get the veterans pack but cant figure it out can someone help? i have played bfbc and bf 2142



here: http://veteran.battlefield.com/
But not working at the moment, nor do you get get WWII guns..


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There will never be jets in Bad Company 2 to my knowledge.  Jets in BF2 were completely game breaking and the single most complained about thing in Battlefield 2 to my knowledge.  I don't miss them and don't want to see their return.



I completely disagree. Your just mad you couldn't fly them properly. 

There better be jets in BF3, thats the spirit of the game since BF1942. Of course you most likely never played BF1942, The greatest 64 player game of its time.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 14, 2010)

tigger said:


> Someone add me as friend TI66ER i'm lonely



Added!

I'll start adding everyone from Kurgan's list on the first page as well

BTW anyone else agree that rank 24 badge looks like a hamburger?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> here: http://veteran.battlefield.com/
> But not working at the moment, nor do you get get WWII guns..



Yeah you do. Or can. I actually had the Garand available once on some random server last night. Though usually it's just the M1A1 available. I'm still Level 1 in BFBC2. My veteran rank was 1 due to adding BF2 and also trying out Battlefield Heroes. It wouldn't take keys for 42, Road To Rome or Vietnam but EA support said to send them in. 

However, yeah, it's updating right now. They have you link it to your EA tag now.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 14, 2010)

mmm. yeah, no TS for me until i get myself a new mic.

should be getting on in the next few minutes, however, after large quantities of prime rib and potatoes, I have little hope for my K/D.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 14, 2010)

YAAyy came first again


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Arnold in the movie commando running around with a m60  enjoy!
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/images/thumb/8/81/CommandoM60E3-3.jpg/550px-CommandoM60E3-3.jpg



Forgot about that movie, I might have to look for some better pictures from it.



DrPepper said:


> There could easily be jets in this game since 1943 has aircraft in it.



Theres actually jets in BC2, right at the beginning, probably the same ones from 1943, but 1943 isn't out for PC yet, so I can't say for sure.



TheLaughingMan said:


> There will never be jets in Bad Company 2 to my knowledge.  Jets in BF2 were completely game breaking and the single most complained about thing in Battlefield 2 to my knowledge.  I don't miss them and don't want to see their return.



I agree, Jets were also too OP in BF 1943 DC, just unreal, you would have to defy the laws of physics to be able to fly an Apache, and even doing that, you would only get to fly for about 30 seconds. I literally barrel rolled an Apache 3 times to try and ditch a plane and he somehow was still behind me and shot me down.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 14, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> should be getting on in the next few minutes



Everyone do that, have it planned also. Got lonely before being the last [TPU] on the server with 20 others.

Anyone know a bigger/newer picture, that would also show land cables? I was looking at distances and me playing against AU would be most even in India  No idea on what route it would take there and ping would probably be more that to US.

http://www.iflookscouldkill.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/seacablehi.jpg


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I completely disagree. Your just mad you couldn't fly them properly.
> 
> There better be jets in BF3, thats the spirit of the game since BF1942. Of course you most likely never played BF1942, The greatest 64 player game of its time.



lol

Actually I was one of the people teams would give Jets to at one point.  I was not the best dog fighter and often got killed in jet to jet combat, but once the air was mine, no enemy would be able to take a flag.  Neutralize, maybe; take, never.  I also knew the timing perfectly for when jets respawned and would never let the enemy get back in the air.

It was broke and entirely too easy to dominate a server in a jet.  The only thing to fear was the Vulcan guns on battleships.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't you just hate random freeze-ups that make you have to hard reset your computer? I know I do. 4 times now and counting.  

*sits patiently and waits for an update*


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 14, 2010)

was on the tpu server today and it way more fun than most others. I'm only lvl 5 right now personally though i dunno how you guys lvl up so fast though I only have 10hrs of gameplay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> was on the tpu server today and it way more fun than most others. I'm only lvl 5 right now personally though i dunno how you guys lvl up so fast though I only have 10hrs of gameplay



try winning a few games - that usually helps


----------



## Frizz (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try winning a few games - that usually helps



Or aim for unlocking one of those major badges that give 5000-10000 points plus gold stars .

Personally I found RUSH games to give me a tonne more points compared to conquest.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> was on the tpu server today and it way more fun than most others. I'm only lvl 5 right now personally though i dunno how you guys lvl up so fast though I only have 10hrs of gameplay



We play together.  This game rewards you more for playing as a team/squad and watching each other's back than actually killing people.  A little break down.

Killing a enemy:  +50
Killing an enemy that was shooting a teammate: +100 (50 for kill, 50 for savior)

killing an enemy at long range with sniper rifle: +50
with headshot:  +60 + distance bonus
with headshot while they stand near the attack/defense orders for squad: +90 + distance bonus

give ammo: +10 per re-arm
give health: +10 per 10 percent
give ammo to squad member: +20 per re-arm
dido for health

So get in a squad of half-intelligent people, follow orders and stick together.  Going off half cocked and alone will get you a few points.  Going around as group of four with a medic who is not kill happy will get you tons of points and people loving to hate you.  My friend MRHoliday averages nearly 3 times as many points a round when I play with him because we play as an actual Fire Team.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

i had too, see i play medic all the time and the m60 is my fav fun, dam you josh


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We play together.  This game rewards you more for playing as a team/squad and watching each other's back than actually killing people.  A little break down.
> 
> So get in a squad of half-intelligent people, follow orders and stick together.  Going off half cocked and alone will get you a few points.  Going around as group of four with a medic who is not kill happy will get you tons of points and people loving to hate you.  My friend MRHoliday averages nearly 3 times as many points a round when I play with him because we play as an actual Fire Team.



People with prior service will know WTF he's talking about


----------



## Frizz (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan is right, a fire team could pretty much hold any cover/building/area they want unless confronted by another fire team or the whole opposing team. 

But its rare to find groups like that unless you're playing with clan mates over vent/ts or RL mates.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 14, 2010)

Well that was fun again, but this time a bit frustrating too, getting killed every 10s (one one map) 

But this last round made up for it, my personal record on TPU server


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah i love being on a good fire team, especially people that just dont run into the open and get owned, and being a good medic you can keep your whole team alive and fend off pretty much any oncoming force with ease


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> yeah i love being on a good fire team, especially people that just dont run into the open and get owned, and being a good medic you can keep your whole team alive and fend off pretty much any oncoming force with ease



or being a good engineer and just firing a rocket into their tightly clustered feet and laughing with glee?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> or being a good engineer and just firing a rocket into their tightly clustered feet and laughing with glee?



well its not like there hugging each other, a fire team on a building would be considered watching the corners, when going frmo building to building keeping a seperation of 5-8 feet, so a rocket would only end up killing 1 and slighty wounding others. ive been on fire teams in real life. lol so i understand them completly

also hugging the walls on buildings clearning windows before you pass them each person on the fire team clears the window in a over motion around the outside of the window until the last fireteam member passes. that kind of stuff


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

you mentioned buildings... i don't leave many of them behind.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you mentioned buildings... i don't leave many of them behind.



indeed, that could be a problem HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2010)

Dunno if any of you guys saw this, but Techspot released an article detailing BC2 performance, showing graphs with varied ATI and NV cards along with the effects of overclocking your CPU. Worth a skim through imo, and my apologies if it's already been posted!

http://www.techspot.com/article/255-battlefield-bad-company2-performance/


----------



## Flak (Mar 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So I sold my 4850s today and thought I wouldnt be able to play for a while.... BUT then I found an ASUS 5850 for sale in town so I jumped on it.
> 
> DX11 with HBAO on looks much better than DX10 without HBAO (obviously) but what surprised me what that my wife actually noticed the difference without me saying anything and she couldnt possibly care less about my games.
> 
> So after some OC tests Ill back in action.




You notice any performance differences?  I'm currently running 2x 4850 @ 720/1050.  Despite all my posts in the ATI forum, I'm still on the fence when it comes to getting a 5850.


On another note, what the hell is an M14 Enhanced Mod 0.  Someone on the TPU server was using it, was one shot killing me with body shots.  Got my ratio so far down I had to stop playing for a bit today, lol.


----------



## bigtye (Mar 14, 2010)

Flak said:


> On another note, what the hell is an M14 Enhanced Mod 0.  Someone on the TPU server was using it, was one shot killing me with body shots.  Got my ratio so far down I had to stop playing for a bit today, lol.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mk_14_Mod_0_Enhanced_Battle_Rifle

It's an updated M14, which is a very old rifle. Full 7.62x51mm NATO round. Added pistol grip and collapsable stock and some other bits.

So think of a single shot M60 in combat rifle form.

According to the stats sheets, it does 39 damage at 2m dropping off to 25 damage at 40m and beyond.

In comparisom the AN94 does 20 damage at 2m dropping off to 14.3 damage at 60m and beyond. XM8 does 16.7 down to 14.3 at same ranges.

There is a stats sheet link somewhere in the thread on page 57 of this thread.

Tye


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 14, 2010)

Flak said:


> You notice any performance differences?  I'm currently running 2x 4850 @ 720/1050.  Despite all my posts in the ATI forum, I'm still on the fence when it comes to getting a 5850.
> 
> 
> On another note, what the hell is an M14 Enhanced Mod 0.  Someone on the TPU server was using it, was one shot killing me with body shots.  Got my ratio so far down I had to stop playing for a bit today, lol.



Run a 200 second time demo (min/max/avg) and pick the settings. I'll run it after.

I can say this card is awesome. 

1920x1080
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=low
Bloom=true
HSAO=true
MSAA=1
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=11
Aniso=3
Detail=high

2010-03-14 00:33:50 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 12666 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 63.330 - Min: 38 - Max: 105

2010-03-14 00:38:20 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 13613 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 68.065 - Min: 49 - Max: 96

2010-03-14 00:58:40 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 10118 - Time: 172654ms - Avg: 58.603 - Min: 32 - Max: 81


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 14, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Dunno if any of you guys saw this, but Techspot released an article detailing BC2 performance, showing graphs with varied ATI and NV cards along with the effects of overclocking your CPU. Worth a skim through imo, and my apologies if it's already been posted!
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/article/255-battlefield-bad-company2-performance/



GOOD READ THANKS!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

http://bfbc2info.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kursah (Mar 14, 2010)

Triptex, you really think low shadows and low AA are worth using HBAO instead? It seems most recommend along with me to save performance, HBAO should go first and foremost for some of the least noticable visual detractions. How are the shadows on low in DX11?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 14, 2010)

The shadows on low vs high make the same difference as HBAO. Im not playing at the settings I posted though. DX11 shadows still look pretty good I still haven't figured out what settings I'm going to use.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i had too, see i play medic all the time and the m60 is my fav fun, dam you josh



M60 is just where its at, especially with the Accuracy equipment.



Mussels said:


> or being a good engineer and just firing a rocket into their tightly clustered feet and laughing with glee?



Only time those M2CG's worry me is in the open or just entering a room, taking proper cover they aren't much of a bother.



bigtye said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mk_14_Mod_0_Enhanced_Battle_Rifle
> 
> It's an updated M14, which is a very old rifle. Full 7.62x51mm NATO round. Added pistol grip and collapsable stock and some other bits.
> 
> ...



All weapon stats are on the 1st post now. The big difference is, it fires 1 bullet at a time, the damage is nice, but average time to kill with it is .4615 where as a AN-94 is .4000, a M60 is .3273, and a PP2000 is .4200 making a weapon from all non-sniper kits better in close quarters at killing faster. And at long range its .6923 vs the AN-94 .5000, the M60 .4364, and the PP2000 .5400, once again the M14 ends up being worse than every other kits best weapons at range. Especially factoring in Magnum rounds or the Accuracy Equipment for each kits, it seems that the M14 Magnum rounds adds no damage at all where as the rest of the guns see a large boost in damage or kill speed.

The nice thing about it is its easier to control the recoil, thats what the other guns need to keep control on, but if they are used properly, the M14 just is no substitute.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 14, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Dunno if any of you guys saw this, but Techspot released an article detailing BC2 performance, showing graphs with varied ATI and NV cards along with the effects of overclocking your CPU. Worth a skim through imo, and my apologies if it's already been posted!
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/article/255-battlefield-bad-company2-performance/


The most interesting thing in this benchmark is that the 5830 actually perfroms like a 5800 series. 
Whats sad is that this only happens in its own DX11 domain...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 14, 2010)

Did you know that WinHQ released a Windows EXE program that replaces the D3D? It reroutes any D3D calls to OpenGL. It is supposed to take the strain off of your card by splitting the task up between rendering engines.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> well its not like there hugging each other, a fire team on a building would be considered watching the corners, when going frmo building to building keeping a seperation of 5-8 feet, so a rocket would only end up killing 1 and slighty wounding others. ive been on fire teams in real life. lol so i understand them completly
> 
> also hugging the walls on buildings clearning windows before you pass them each person on the fire team clears the window in a over motion around the outside of the window until the last fireteam member passes. that kind of stuff



Building to building at 5 - 8 feet?  15 - 20 would be more advisable lol


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Building to building at 5 - 8 feet?  15 - 20 would be more advisable lol



15-20 leaves a too big a gap for window clearing, that might be good for gap clearing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> The most interesting thing in this benchmark is that the 5830 actually perfroms like a 5800 series.
> Whats sad is that this only happens in its own DX11 domain...



Thats because the coding for DX11 is in its infancy. I imagine anything rendered in DX11 will perform about the same on any card currently or closely. 

Anyway I had the most epic snipe of all time on Friday. I sniped an Apache pilot out of the cockpit in mid flight!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

now that is an awesome medal


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Don't you just hate random freeze-ups that make you have to hard reset your computer? I know I do. 4 times now and counting.
> 
> *sits patiently and waits for an update*



So am I the only one having this problem? Just want to know...

I tried looking it up and it seemed both rare and unfixable. It doesn't happen at a set spot; sometimes it will freeze at round end, others just during the middle of gameplay. Sounds start looping, video freezes and nothing you do will close it. You have to press your reset button or unplug the computer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So am I the only one having this problem? Just want to know...
> 
> I tried looking it up and it seemed both rare and unfixable. It doesn't happen at a set spot; sometimes it will freeze at round end, others just during the middle of gameplay. Sounds start looping, video freezes and nothing you do will close it. You have to press your reset button or unplug the computer.



That doesn't sound like a game issue. That sounds like a hardware/driver problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So am I the only one having this problem? Just want to know...
> 
> I tried looking it up and it seemed both rare and unfixable. It doesn't happen at a set spot; sometimes it will freeze at round end, others just during the middle of gameplay. Sounds start looping, video freezes and nothing you do will close it. You have to press your reset button or unplug the computer.



are you using built in sound by any chance?? (realtek based chipset??)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

someone needs to try and beat this K/D ratio...







soylent, yeah thats just your PC. not a game issue.


edit: FUUUUUUU

i had a massive round, got like 10K points.... and i typed as teh round ended to say GG. hit enter, POOF. Crash to desktop.


edit 2: this is the one i got before the crash


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2010)

The thing... That's strange... you killed 15 people with the aks7u... so what, you killed yourself once?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

i do every game, its called being a medic, lol i die 14 times to every kill. LOL!

i spend more time helping my squad and other teamates then trying to make my k/d pretty, 

*pokes fun at mussels* DAM COD players. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i do every game, its called being a medic, lol i die 14 times to every kill. LOL!
> 
> i spend more time helping my squad and other teamates then trying to make my k/d pretty,
> 
> *pokes fun at mussels* DAM COD players. lol



Thats not true man. As an assault class I had 20 kills and 4 deaths the other day and I help my squad like crazy.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 14, 2010)

i know i just dont have a good k/d and honestly i dont care ill run in front of gunfire, jump over a enemy tank sprint threw a firing squad just to save a squad mate, easy rhino can attest to that, 70% of the time i dont make it. lol


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 14, 2010)

i personally dont strive for a good KDR but i allways seem to attain a good overall KDR and i try to revive and help my team as much as possible.
I find that a good squad and team play depends on wether my KDR is possitive and negative.
You can see my signature below and you can see from my squad score that i help my teams mates as much as possible.
Spotting and hannging back can help you survive longer, but i think the strength of your squad helps alot!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

My only beef is I always seem to be on the losing team. Just look at my stats sig!


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey guys were do you go to get the BF sig you guys are sporting?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys were do you go to get the BF sig you guys are sporting?



http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sigg-o-matic.php

Yeah...I don't wear one on purpose. Yet, anyway


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 14, 2010)

maybe me and the lads from our clan should grace the tpu server then mailman and get you some wins under your belt.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh yes please grace us with your presence!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> The thing... That's strange... you killed 15 people with the aks7u... so what, you killed yourself once?




yeah i shot myself with an RPG for lulz



Marineborn said:


> i do every game, its called being a medic, lol i die 14 times to every kill. LOL!
> 
> i spend more time helping my squad and other teamates then trying to make my k/d pretty,
> 
> *pokes fun at mussels* DAM COD players. lol



have you seen my other screenshots? massive engineer (repair) scores.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> maybe me and the lads from our clan should grace the tpu server then mailman and get you some wins under your belt.



Reayth and I will be happy to take your dog tags.


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 14, 2010)

o im sure we can  hopefully be some of u guys on there at the time! Pings maybe be high but we should be good. Pings do seems high on the game anyways i see most people with pings above 80 and right up to 160. Its not the server as this seems the general level. Is it just how it is on bfbc2?

And im sure you would be happy to take my dog tags mailman  we will see tho


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

as for the sigpics people are posting, heres mine for comparison


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth and I will be happy to take your dog tags.


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 14, 2010)

where is that from mussels as it shows a few more detailed stats thats not on mine


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

its from the link posted a few posts up - i just screenshotted it, as opposed to using the sig thingo


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

wow my KDR sucks.. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Reefer86 said:


> o im sure we can  hopefully be some of u guys on there at the time! Pings maybe be high but we should be good. Pings do seems high on the game anyways i see most people with pings above 80 and right up to 160. Its not the server as this seems the general level. Is it just how it is on bfbc2?
> 
> And im sure you would be happy to take my dog tags mailman  we will see tho



Just let me know. Ill be happy to make sure Reayth is there too. Hes the TPU Server slasher.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> wow my KDR sucks.. lol



as my screenshots show, mines rising up rapidly. my first few games i was getting 10 deaths to every kill, and its taken some massive sprees (see the screenshots i've had in here) to catch back up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's another with more detailed stats info. Probably pull from same place. Thats a good site with a forum made by some dude at Reddit.

http://battlefieldbadass.com/stats/


----------



## lemode (Mar 14, 2010)

First TPU platinum star







/bragging


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok Im off to try and make Level 3...lol


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as my screenshots show, mines rising up rapidly. my first few games i was getting 10 deaths to every kill, and its taken some massive sprees (see the screenshots i've had in here) to catch back up.



My 5850 vapor-x's and being a medic has help me with my KDR lately.. but I have a long way to go!..lol I'm changing out my P35 board today with a p45 board and moving this rig over to Win7.. so, i hope that helps out too.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> First TPU platinum star
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/platinum.jpg
> 
> ...



i feel proud to know i was part of that, with many nades to the face


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> My 5850 vapor-x's and being a medic has help me with my KDR lately.. but I have a long way to go!..lol I'm changing out my P35 board today with a p45 board and moving this rig over to Win7.. so, i hope that helps out too.



Does MSAA seem to work well? With the Geforce drivers it doesn't seem to get applied to all objects on screen. At least in my testing...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> First TPU platinum star
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/platinum.jpg
> 
> ...



Thats cool man! Congrats!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> My 5850 vapor-x's and being a medic has help me with my KDR lately.. but I have a long way to go!..lol I'm changing out my P35 board today with a p45 board and moving this rig over to Win7.. so, i hope that helps out too.



It might, it might not. i went from P35 to x48 and found no performance difference.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Here's another with more detailed stats info. Probably pull from same place. Thats a good site with a forum made by some dude at Reddit.
> 
> http://battlefieldbadass.com/stats/











Wrigleyvillain said:


> Does MSAA seem to work well? With the Geforce drivers it doesn't seem to get applied to all objects on screen. At least in my testing...



works fine here. Nv is probably trying to cheat their way through performance graphs again.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Does MSAA seem to work well? With the Geforce drivers it doesn't seem to get applied to all objects on screen. At least in my testing...



The 285 in my system spec didn't work well at all.. I was really disapointed with the performance over all quality.. With just one 5850 i see a noticeable difference. This p35 board does have crossfire but.. it's 16x\4x.. So i'm hoping my p45 board does better. but yes the MSAA is alot better on the ati 5850 in mho.


----------



## lemode (Mar 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i feel proud to know i was part of that, with many nades to the face





TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats cool man! Congrats!



Thank you thank you to all the TPUers (and non TPUers) who had to endure multiple nades in the Noggin in order for me to get this.

Now I have to focus on something else…I have 4 gold stars on my knife…I guess that’s the next obsession.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> works fine here. Nv is probably trying to cheat their way through performance graphs again.



LOL yeah I despise NV for their practices as much as anyone but damn. Now I really need a 5850 sigh...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> The 285 in my system spec didn't work well at all.. I was really disapointed with the performance over all quality.. With just one 5850 i see a noticeable difference. This p35 board does have crossfire but.. it's 16x\4x.. So i'm hoping my p45 board does better. but yes the MSAA is alot better on the ati 5850 in mho.



i got less than 10% improvements going from 16x/4x 1.1 to 16x/16x 2.0, with 4870 crossfire. It makes far less difference than the crybabies would make you think


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> It might, it might not. i went from P35 to x48 and found no performance difference.



What res? 

This is my first CF setup.. I'm really happy with the performance, I just want to get everything i can out of the 2 cards. In CF on this p35 board i'm getting avg. 80 fps on  1680 X 1050 with everything maxed out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

P35? Dude.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> P35? Dude.



P5K-E w/ WIFI.. lol i know it's old but i like the board.. hehehe today i'll be putting in a P5Q Pro. This will hold me out until june. I plain to upgrade to i7 or PII.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> P5K-E w/ WIFI.. lol i know it's old but i like the board.. hehehe today i'll be putting in a P5Q Pro. This will hold me out until june. I plain to upgrade to i7 or PII.



I have been an AMD fanboy for YEARs...still am  that being said, i recommend the i7 920.  I made my first jump to intel in over 8 years with it, and I am loving it. How cool and error-free it runs is worth the bit extra.  The fact that it is so expensive means it's the only intel i'll buyfor the next ... five years, my next machine will be another AMD..

but right now, i7 are the shiznit. recommended.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> P5K-E w/ WIFI.. lol i know it's old but i like the board.. hehehe today i'll be putting in a P5Q Pro. This will hold me out until june. I plain to upgrade to i7 or PII.



Cool. Just you said you wanted to get "everything" out of the cards and the most important part of that is two 16x slots.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. Just you said you wanted to get "everything" out of the cards and the most important part of that is two 16x slots.



now from everything i have heard and read, the 16x doesn't make a HUGE difference over 8x.  especially running crossfire/sli, the second card being 8x gives minimal difference in performance, or so i thought.

is this not the case?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> now from everything i have heard and read, the 16x doesn't make a HUGE difference over 8x.  especially running crossfire/sli, the second card being 8x gives minimal difference in performance, or so i thought.
> 
> is this not the case?



It does. Not in every scenario and not so much lower than 1680x1050ish res. There was a good "review" awhile back somewhere. I'll see if I can find it. And the P35 is 16x/4x too.

Here:

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2007/10/12/crossfire_comparison_intel_x38_versus_p35/1



> I'm genuinely surprised, that the extra bandwidth actually does make a difference in some areas, but it didn't surprise us that there were cases where it didn't make any difference. Obviously we have the latency difference between motherboards and marginal extra performance the X38 brings, to take into account too, but the general consensus is you will likely see some improvement the more bandwidth you throw at CrossFire.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2010)

server added to favorites .. will check by later today. . but my ping is 200ish


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> server added to favorites .. will check by later today. . but my ping is 200ish



This is AWESOME! I get to snake W1zz dog tags! This is so much epic win I just urinated! If I get these things they will be my new avy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 14, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> server added to favorites .. will check by later today. . but my ping is 200ish



awesome! and w1z, human_error has ordered a 32 man server based in the UK. when he gets that up and running im sure your ping will be a lot better!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i recommend the i7 920.



'Gulftown' is just around the corner - Id hold off any upgrades until then even if you dont plan on buying a gulftown. it should drive current prices down as it adds to the line up of i7 processors.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> That doesn't sound like a game issue. That sounds like a hardware/driver problem.



i hear that a lot but in the end i found that two solutions work for most people when this game ctd/ hard resets the pc.  The first thing i found was that if i disabled the 4th core of my quad the game wouldn't crash.  Then i found that if i leave the 4th core running and disable my onboard sound the game would also keep running.  No game i ever played prior ever caused a blue screen and i've played many.  I did everything from reinstall windows to constant driver installs trying every one i could.  I even ran furmark stress and prime95 for a whole 24 hours just to rule out and posibility of instability and only those two things work to fix the ctd/hard reset issue i was having.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2010)

Heres mine,im getting older so not as good as i used to be.






Also a BIG hurrah to human_error.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i hear that a lot but in the end i found that two solutions work for most people when this game ctd/ hard resets the pc.  The first thing i found was that if i disabled the 4th core of my quad the game wouldn't crash.  Then i found that if i leave the 4th core running and disable my onboard sound the game would also keep running.  No game i ever played prior ever caused a blue screen and i've played many.  I did everything from reinstall windows to constant driver installs trying every one i could.  I even ran furmark stress and prime95 for a whole 24 hours just to rule out and posibility of instability and only those two things work to fix the ctd/hard reset issue i was having.



I get this same issue. I am actually running stock, to eliminate that as a possibility.

I did a fresh OS install.

I used all brand new, unopened parts.

It's like there are a combination of things are possible sources, but personally, I blame Windows. I dunno why so many titles as of late seem to be having issues running multi-core, but there has to be something common to them...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> are you using built in sound by any chance?? (realtek based chipset??)



Yeah, onboard Realtek HD Audio. What do you think the problem is?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2010)

ADI chipset here. Wondering myself if that BlueRipple SOund from Dirt2 isn't causing the problem ,but I guess teh fresh OS I'm on kinda eliminates that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> ADI chipset here. Wondering myself if that BlueRipple SOund from Dirt2 isn't causing the problem ,but I guess teh fresh OS I'm on kinda eliminates that.



Its not. I have that installed currently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, onboard Realtek HD Audio. What do you think the problem is?



^ then that be one of the issues.

it has been mentioned that BC2 has incompatibilities with certain bits of hardware. & built in sound was one that popped up a few times.

& sadly the only way to fix that is to buy a creative or Asus soundcard unfortunately & disable the built in completely in the bios.

EA/DICE havent really been clear about bugs the game might have with certain hardware so its pretty much a gamble that it runs flawlessly on your system when you install the game. theres all sorts of hardware issues with the game. my games not perfect either. & thats not because of EA/DICE's inability to run functional servers. I get CTD's too but thats down to my Xonar STX being a total nobhead (it doesnt like games very much) & other bugs such as when im updating my server list & it CTDs.

so your not the only one having issues with the game crashing


----------



## erocker (Mar 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not. I have that installed currently.



Are you using RealTek drivers?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ^ then that be one of the issues.
> 
> it has been mentioned that BC2 has incompatibilities with certain bits of hardware. & built in sound was one that popped up a few times.
> 
> ...



So do you think this will eventually be fixed? Also, did you mention Asus and Creative because their cards work well with BC2 and other games?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not. I have that installed currently.



And no crashes for you? It's really odd, to say the least. Nothing else crashes, but BC2 will, for sure, within an hour. And when it does, it requires a reboot to get going again.

Simetimes I get image on screen frozen, sometimes CTD, soemtimes screen goes all white. I also noticed the TPU server crashing fairly often(and the server for sure, as I can go right back and it will be empty), so I assumed last night we gotta wait for some sort of patch...and all these issues are just the game itself.

At least, whenever this happens I don't lose any stats.

I have other soundcards, I'll paly around a bit today and see if I can get rid of it by changing sound...but sometimes I've noticed video stop, but sound keeps playing...


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 14, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> 15-20 leaves a too big a gap for window clearing, that might be good for gap clearing



Ahhhhh I just lob a nade thru the window..... fook looking in   I always keep my distance from buddies in FPS.... too dangerous to be able to smell their breath.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So do you think this will eventually be fixed? Also, did you mention Asus and Creative because their cards work well with BC2 and other games?



Who knows, Its not for me to say if it will eventually be fixed but you know the deal with EA, I suppose it will get sorted out but not for a while id say. I know that EA/DICE are aware of some of the issues as a lot of players reported them during the beta stage & are still having a good BC2 bash down at their forums.

with the creative/Asus thing - no, but they do make kick ass soundcards & even though Creative drivers are bloated as hell & they might release a borked set of drivers once in a while but otherwise they got their shit togther. & IMHO creative would be the best option  for gaming as Alchemy is fairly stable & works far better in most games where as Asus's Ds3DGX that 'emulates' EAX has a fair amount of teething issues when it comes to gaming (lack of support on Asus's behalf) Xonars are vastly superior for music & movies though.

so it depends on what you want. even though Xonars CTD every now n again because of a flakey emulation engine. but when it does work it sounds amazing.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2010)

OK i know a couple of you were saying something about gfx glitches since EA has updated the servers. I as well was getting bad glitching last night! this got annoying real quick


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i know a couple of you were saying something about gfx glitches since EA has updated the servers. I as well was getting bad glitching last night! this got annoying real quick
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/weird.jpg



their trying to stop you from camping with that sniper rifle man. everyone knows a blind sniper is a good sniper!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> their trying to stop you from camping with that sniper rifle man. everyone knows a blind sniper is a good sniper!



LOL i maybe blinded by stupid glitches but that red dot on the gol is GOLD! but i have figured out that the red dot on the M95 + magnum ammo is the end of all!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i know a couple of you were saying something about gfx glitches since EA has updated the servers. I as well was getting bad glitching last night! this got annoying real quick
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/weird.jpg



Using either the red dot or 4x on the GOL riffle will cause this graphical glitch.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Using either the red dot or 4x on the GOL riffle will cause this graphical glitch.



thats gay! they need a client patch to fix alot of this stuff


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah I think we'll see one soon but not until EA and DICE have worked out the backend kinks.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

oh yeah, thank you erocker for giving me someone to revive and heal the whole time.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 14, 2010)

I am totally digging my current score. I'm not sure I'll ever change my sig again.

66666 - dig it.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2010)

cant play with that much rubberbanding .. sorry my ping sucks


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Who knows, Its not for me to say if it will eventually be fixed but you know the deal with EA, I suppose it will get sorted out but not for a while id say. I know that EA/DICE are aware of some of the issues as a lot of players reported them during the beta stage & are still having a good BC2 bash down at their forums.
> 
> with the creative/Asus thing - no, but they do make kick ass soundcards & even though Creative drivers are bloated as hell & they might release a borked set of drivers once in a while but otherwise they got their shit togther. & IMHO creative would be the best option  for gaming as Alchemy is fairly stable & works far better in most games where as Asus's Ds3DGX that 'emulates' EAX has a fair amount of teething issues when it comes to gaming (lack of support on Asus's behalf) Xonars are vastly superior for music & movies though.
> 
> so it depends on what you want. even though Xonars CTD every now n again because of a flakey emulation engine. but when it does work it sounds amazing.



Ah well I disabled then re-enabled the Realtek audio device and it seems to be working fine now. Hopefully it won't come back again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ah well I disabled then re-enabled the Realtek audio device and it seems to be working fine now. Hopefully it won't come back again.



most people run with it disabled as they have an additional sound card - what you did, did nothing as it doesnt change the way the system/software handles the hardware. so its probbly gonna keep happening


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL i maybe blinded by stupid glitches but that red dot on the gol is GOLD! but i have figured out that the red dot on the M95 + magnum ammo is the end of all!


The M24 does more damage than the GOL and fires faster the only gun that does more damage than the M24 is the M95.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK i know a couple of you were saying something about gfx glitches since EA has updated the servers. I as well was getting bad glitching last night! this got annoying real quick
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/weird.jpg



Me too.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 14, 2010)

My stats so far:


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2010)

went 17 and 8 today with the M95/reddot/magnum ammo combo!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> most people run with it disabled as they have an additional sound card - what you did, did nothing as it doesnt change the way the system/software handles the hardware. so its probbly gonna keep happening



Yeah, I understand that but hey. It was happening every 5 minutes, I did it, played 3 hours with no problems. But, I guess I should try to get an adequate sound card just in case.


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 14, 2010)

I found it tough to get started online..  It seemed like forever to get past private.  Now that I have equal guns and sites, it's more even, and less frustrating.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 14, 2010)

It's so hard to pilot the helicopter :shadedshu


----------



## douglatins (Mar 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> And no crashes for you? It's really odd, to say the least. Nothing else crashes, but BC2 will, for sure, within an hour. And when it does, it requires a reboot to get going again.
> 
> Simetimes I get image on screen frozen, sometimes CTD, soemtimes screen goes all white. I also noticed the TPU server crashing fairly often(and the server for sure, as I can go right back and it will be empty), so I assumed last night we gotta wait for some sort of patch...and all these issues are just the game itself.
> 
> ...



I got crashes, freezes and WSODs etc quite frequently in the menus of the game, like server browser, etc, but not inmap, apparently disabling the CAT AI fixed it. But now i get lower performance, like a single 5870ish


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 14, 2010)

In WineD3D we translate Direct3D functions to Windows OpenGL. WineD3D is the component of Wine that implements a replacement for Microsoft Direct3D. WineD3D works as a wrapper for Direct3D calls, and relies on OpenGL for the actual rendering job. Although primarily designed for use in Wine, WineD3D can also be used on native Windows. This has a number of advantages over using Microsoft Direct3D:

    * You're free to use it for any purpose, study what it does, modify it to suit your needs, or share it with your friends.
    * It can implement versions of Direct3D for Windows versions that Microsoft doesn't want to support (e.g. D3D10 on XP/2000/9x).
    * Since it relies on OpenGL, it can provide Direct3D without need for specific D3D drivers (notably, on VMs like VirtualBox or QEMU).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 14, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I found it tough to get started online..  It seemed like forever to get past private.  Now that I have equal guns and sites, it's more even, and less frustrating.



Roger that.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 14, 2010)

I still stand by the fact the default Assault Rifle is a good gun.  I still occasionally use it, though I hate the iron site as much as everyone else.  The default Sniper Rifle is easily the second best sniper rifle in the game.  I guess what I am saying is, I had no issue starting out.  I have my worst games trying out new weapons that perform worse than the previous weapon for the kit.  The L88 Sniper Rifle and Grouch 443 have gotten me killed a lot for no reason.

I love guns that provide variation that fits different play styles, but sometimes a gun just sucks and will not be used when better options are available.  And on that note, I love the M1, but I see no reason to use it if you have the M14.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> someone needs to try and beat this K/D ratio...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100314/Capture563.jpg



I have beat that a few times, I think my best was 20/1.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not true man. As an assault class I had 20 kills and 4 deaths the other day and I help my squad like crazy.



As Assault though it's different than a Medic. As a Medic you sprint out into fire to save others, as Assault you don't sprint into open fire to give people ammo.



Reefer86 said:


> maybe me and the lads from our clan should grace the tpu server then mailman and get you some wins under your belt.



I'll accept your challenge and raise you all stats in your sig 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Just let me know. Ill be happy to make sure Reayth is there too. Hes the TPU Server slasher.



What I have lost my title? I call shenanigans, coming up on 400 tags and I've calmed down on it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Are you using RealTek drivers?


Nope. I have a Via and yeah that could be the difference. Good catch.


cadaveca said:


> Simetimes I get image on screen frozen, sometimes CTD, soemtimes screen goes all white. I also noticed the TPU server crashing fairly often(and the server for sure, as I can go right back and it will be empty), so I assumed last night we gotta wait for some sort of patch...and all these issues are just the game itself.


 What you just said about the white screen and CTD are PB issues from what I understand. Try the trick I listed here about admin rights and PB. That might help.



1Kurgan1 said:


> As Assault though it's different than a Medic. As a Medic you sprint out into fire to save others, as Assault you don't sprint into open fire to give people ammo.


I've done it more than once. Plus If I see a thick battle its my JOB to run into the firefight.


1Kurgan1 said:


> What I have lost my title? I call shenanigans, coming up on 400 tags and I've calmed down on it.


 No your title is M60 whore.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 14, 2010)

well, maxed assault today, now on to sniper and then Ill be done.

I would like to see more of arica harbor (or whatever it is) I know a lot of people don't like it, but I do. a lot. (Heli = awesome. must fly more!!!) 

also, I'd like to see some maps like nelson bay, and Valparaiso used more. while I love teh current maps, it's a pretty short cycle and it gets old if you play in long stints.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 14, 2010)

I got killed mostly by grenade launcher, M60, rocket launcher.

I'm sure those are the mostly used weapons in the game .

We should have a rush game sometime, all the conquest maps are getting boring!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No your title is M60 whore.



Thats every Medic  I strive to knife, and if I can't knife you, I shoot knives through my M60 at you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd love to be an M60 whore. As soon as they give me one!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 15, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> In WineD3D we translate Direct3D functions to Windows OpenGL. WineD3D is the component of Wine that implements a replacement for Microsoft Direct3D. WineD3D works as a wrapper for Direct3D calls, and relies on OpenGL for the actual rendering job. Although primarily designed for use in Wine, WineD3D can also be used on native Windows. This has a number of advantages over using Microsoft Direct3D:
> 
> * You're free to use it for any purpose, study what it does, modify it to suit your needs, or share it with your friends.
> * It can implement versions of Direct3D for Windows versions that Microsoft doesn't want to support (e.g. D3D10 on XP/2000/9x).
> * Since it relies on OpenGL, it can provide Direct3D without need for specific D3D drivers (notably, on VMs like VirtualBox or QEMU).



have you actually installed this and tried playing a game with it?? i thought about trying it out for fun just too see what it's all about.. some people seem to praise it for the apparent games performance increase it can give.. although i've never seen anything from wine give any performance increase over native dx myself?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats every Medic  I strive to knife, and if I can't knife you, I shoot knives through my M60 at you.



I cant wait until they dull down the M60. Its WAY over powered and WAY to accurate. Oh and Reayth has a lot more knifing than you given the time he has played. You have 12 plus more hours and only 100 more stabs.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 15, 2010)

> Thanks to jamielee over on the Multiplay Forums and a pm I had from shuggy23 we believe we had identified a fix for the server disconnect issue some of you have been reporting.
> 
> It seems the UPnP support on some routers including BT's Home Hub is one of the causes.
> 
> ...



from ea bc2 forums


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 15, 2010)

Hmm, still 3 more pages to read until I catch up with the thread. But it'll take away from my game time, so I'll read the rest later and head on to TPU now ->

edit: hmm just me and prime on, why are you rest here and not gaming


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I cant wait until they dull down the M60. Its WAY over powered and WAY to accurate. Oh and Reayth has a lot more knifing than you given the time he has played. You have 12 plus more hours and only 100 more stabs.
> 
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/sig/detail4/pc/reayth.png



The M60 is only very accurate when using the LMG equipment, which most people use, without that it's a good gun, but not amazing, theres guns from other kits that at any range give it a go, like the PP2000, some reason that thing pelts me to death even at long range. And not only does it have to be balanced against weapons, but other kits have more answers, as Assault I barely ever shoot people (and it seems the same for everyone else) and as Engi, the M2CG is just amazing, I don't really compare snipers as they are ranged, but if taken with the right gun and motion sensing grenades, they are lethal close quarters.

But doing the math I knife 9.83 people an hour he knifes 9.72, so he doesn't do a lot more knifing than me, I reclaim my knifing title  Plus I'm maintaining a very positive KDR while doing it, and thats very hard to do, knifing is really a suicide mission. The first 2 days the game was out I was averaging knifing 20 people an hour (1 every 3 min, but my KDR was real close to 1 then), but I have relaxed after the 200 tag medal and my KDR has gone way up. (Knifed a ton in todays games, now at 10.2 an hour)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Random update.  After playing around with the M16A2, I am going to stick with the AN-94.  I am sniper by nature and tend to lean toward high power and accuracy over fire rate.  The M16A2 is decent, but not my style sadly.  Such high hopes, but it failed to live up to my needs in a gun.

No one is allowed to point out that my current preferred weapon for Engi is the Uzi with a red dot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Random update.  After playing around with the M16A2, I am going to stick with the AN-94.  I am sniper by nature and tend to lean toward high power and accuracy over fire rate.  The M16A2 is decent, but not my style sadly.  Such high hopes, but it failed to live up to my needs in a gun.
> 
> No one is allowed to point out that my current preferred weapon for Engi is the Uzi with a red dot.



Nothing wrong with sticking with the AN-94, it's an amazing gun. And the Uzi seems very good, you think you will move to the PP2000 or no?


----------



## lemode (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nothing wrong with sticking with the AN-94, it's an amazing gun. And the Uzi seems very good, you think you will move to the PP2000 or no?



The AN-94 Abakan, M416, and M16A2 are all good guns to me.

I use the M16 primarily because it takes less effort from longer distances and is seemingly more accurate from most of the distances that I fire it from.

I’ll use the AN-94 if I am running around like a wild man.

The uzi and PP2000 fire super fast I prefer the PP because it's faster firing and I get more kills with it. I don't bother with wither scopes though on engi's guns.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> The AN-94 Abakan, M416, and M16A2 are all good guns to me.
> 
> I use the M16 primarily because it takes less effort from longer distances and is seemingly more accurate from most of the distances that I fire it from.
> 
> ...



Yeah the AN-94 does seem a bit crazy, I don't have the M16 yet, I do have the M416, but haven't tried it, but now that I think about it I might have to, just a bit to hard to kill people at range with the AN-94.

I don't have either of those unlocked yet, but I loved the PP in BC1, just an amazing gun. So I most likely will use that, I usually don't use scopes on anything, though I been messing around with a red dot on the AN-94.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2010)

AN-94 + Magnum ammo is a good mix for medium ranged, definitely one of my favorite weapons as well.
M16 + Magnum is great too, better for taking down snipers and campers so its right up there for me as well.


When I am feeling confident I just stick with AN-94 especially on normal servers since if you get your shots to hit accurately enough which isn't impossible imo becomes the most deadliest assault rifle in game.

As for sniping VSS Sniper Special the one with fast fire rate and silencer is awesome to sneak around with but usually need the ammo upgrade or you'll run out of ammo in a few kills


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 15, 2010)

<- jealous. I don't have any of those guns, not to mention magnum ammos :/ But I'll get there some day. Holler if TPU server gets close to full, don't really like it with so few people, especially conquest  That Panama thing could take 64 easily, feels empty even with 32.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nothing wrong with sticking with the AN-94, it's an amazing gun. And the Uzi seems very good, you think you will move to the PP2000 or no?



No, I will not.  I have tried the PP2000 and I just prefer the Uzi.  The Uzi does fire slower, but it does do more damage.  While the red dot is kind pointless, I really don't like the iron site on the Uzi.  Depending on the situation, I will swap it out for more ammo for the Uzi or Explosive upgrade for more missiles.

I honestly think all the guns are good guns.  I like that some depend on your play style as a whole or with that kit in particular.  As an Engi I tend to be in people's faces at close range so I like the balance of the high fire rate and damage of the Uzi.  I want to like the UMP 45, but it is mainly a mid-ranged weapon and I don't play the Engi that way for it to be effective.

There are only three guns I think are a complete waste of time to use.

*The G443 pistol just doesn't fit into any situation, play style, etc. that I can say it is better for than the others.  It is just out classed for any situation in this game.  

*The default Engi gun has everything in the middle.  It has the smallest clip, and medium everything else (compared to other sub machine guns).  The other options are just better in any case.  The first unlock made the gun useless.  The Scar-L does slightly more damage, shoots slightly faster, and is slightly more accurate.  even if I am seeing that comparison bar wrong and everything is even, the Scar-L has a 30 round clip give it a 50% increase in clip capacity.

*Finally, the L88 Sniper Rifle (I think that is its name).  Obviously I don't use the gun and my reason is simple "SVU".  It is the same situation as the Scar-L accept now the SVU has less kick and is near silent.  Neither will do serious damage with the first shot or two, but at least with the SVU I will not give away my position quickly and can easily reacquire a target and fire a second and third shot, usually before anyone notices.  I use this gun with a 4x scope and do "clean-up" work.  Getting rid of the wounded who think they are hiding or fleeing from the situation they just got owned in.


----------



## spartan6 (Mar 15, 2010)

Any of you guys join the Pax tournament? My clan and I just finished our first round about an hour and a half ago and just wanted to know how other teams are doing. that's if you guys signed up of course.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 15, 2010)

whats max rank in this game?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 15, 2010)

spartan6 said:


> Any of you guys join the Pax tournament? My clan and I just finished our first round about an hour and a half ago and just wanted to know how other teams are doing. that's if you guys signed up of course.



how did you do? what team?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 15, 2010)

spartan6 said:


> Any of you guys join the Pax tournament? My clan and I just finished our first round about an hour and a half ago and just wanted to know how other teams are doing. that's if you guys signed up of course.



i dont think anyone from [TPU] did. i was sort of interested but i can never make those WAN tournament game times.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Wish we had any kind of gaming conventions around here :/


----------



## spartan6 (Mar 15, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> how did you do? what team?


Team is called <^>}{sNs<^>, First place in our round we have another one to go scheduled for tomorrow at 9pm eastern.


----------



## spartan6 (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish we had any kind of gaming conventions around here :/



It's sweet because the fly you to Boston all expense paid to play in the REAL tournament. perfect for people like myself who lives in Canada.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2010)

Well I just went to the Sawtooths and drank about twelve beers. Should I play ?
Forgot how beautiful mother earth is. Idaho has some good sites. Seen about 500 head of Elk. By the way I have in my life shot at Elk 5 times and have 3 under my belt. That is about 1000 pounds of prime choice dressed out. That is real life shootin ! I have killed 3 with my 7 mm and now inherited my Family 405 Winchester and want to try and make Dads day before he dies I want to get one with that. Sorry off topic but thought I'd share. Oh yeah ripped off 200 rounds with the AK 47 too.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> What res?
> 
> This is my first CF setup.. I'm really happy with the performance, I just want to get everything i can out of the 2 cards. In CF on this p35 board i'm getting avg. 80 fps on  1680 X 1050 with everything maxed out.



its minimal. i did it at 1680x1050 and 1920x1080


this is w1zzards own testing with a single GPU and various bandwidth:

http://tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/images/perfrel_1680.gif


so you can imagine, worst case getting 100% off card one and 75% of card 2 (or more, with a less hungry card) really isnt gunna hurt you much.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> have you actually installed this and tried playing a game with it?? i thought about trying it out for fun just too see what it's all about.. some people seem to praise it for the apparent games performance increase it can give.. although i've never seen anything from wine give any performance increase over native dx myself?



I havent tried it yet, I just installed Ubuntu on my mom's old machine she gave me. I know the onboard gfx card would suck. 

I am still trying to find out if there is a script to make BC2 use OpenGL or OpenCL instead of DirectX. I am also looking for the install files to test in Windows. The articles I have read on OpenGL for gaming talks about OpenGL performing parallel rendering.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 15, 2010)

Two in a row  That was some intence stuff, thanks goes to rest of the squad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Two in a row  That was some intence stuff, thanks goes to rest of the squad.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/BFBC2Game_busy_bee.jpg



You're welcome


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Two in a row  That was some intence stuff, thanks goes to rest of the squad.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/BFBC2Game_busy_bee.jpg[/QU
> 
> Sweet, Last night I had a 9/9 match and celebrated : )


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

BFBC2 Favorites Manager


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 15, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Sweet, Last night I had a 9/9 match and celebrated : )



Yeah, you should. There are those rounds when everything goes wrong and you spawn to a squad mate only to realize he just got ambushed and you are going to die too without any hope 

Only downside is, I'll never get to finish single player, MP is just too much fun  Doesn't even matter that sometimes ping is just too much to win those 1vs1. Not to mention I get knifed a lot, I sort of see a correlation on how well a round has went to if a person shoots or knifes me 

Oh and upped the game mouse sensitivity, that helped (think it's 0.6 now, dunno what default was). Was too slow for my default mouse setting.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 15, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmm, still 3 more pages to read until I catch up with the thread. But it'll take away from my game time, so I'll read the rest later and head on to TPU now ->
> 
> edit: hmm just me and prime on, why are you rest here and not gaming



it actually does get full quite often... but with work and family it's hard to keep it that way.  most days from 4pm-3am a lot of us are on, and the server tends to fill up with public playrs during the day.

sundays, and after the server crashes it gets empty.  the server crashes are due to eas server software, which will be fixed.

the best way to know is to get ts and join the TS server often.  if you see 4 or more of us in the server, chances are the TPU bc2 server is active as well.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

I have found 3 Great fixes ,Xfire related, in BC2 from Triple Deuces Clan I am a part of. 
*
First* I tested a suggestion from some one here (cant find the post) do readjust your resolution.
If you get flickering on weapons and water, hit escape , options , resolutions, and click the same resolution you are already running and its goes away perfect. 
Now catalyst AI run on normal settings and accelerates multiple card frames rates without 
normal glitches and bugs. Thanks to whomever was original poster. 

*Second* this post eliminated all my crashes. 50 rounds crash free. 
The original poster said it would fix gray screen issues (which AFAIK is a 2d ongoing ATI prob)
Got this today from a friend, I'd heard of this method before but wasn't sure until I saw this forum post giving a step by step....it's actually a VERY easy fix.

http://www.overclock.net/ati/641299-guide-...fterburner.html

Steps for those too lazy to visit the link;
DL a program called MSIafterburner (I used version 1.4.1)

Find the MSIafterburner folder on your PC, open it up and find MSIafterburner.cfg and open that file with notepad.

Go to the bottom line of text "EnableUnofficialOverclocking" and change the value from a 0 to a 1.

Save as (all file types) same file name as it had, YES to overwrite original file.

Restart Afterburner and adjust your clock speeds to whatever speeds you want, in my case I went with pretty close to stock speeds.

Save those settings as profile 1

Hit reset and then save the reset settings as profile 2. This will allow you to do non-gaming stuff without having your clock speeds at the 3d clocks.

You'll have to make sure to go into afterburner and hit 1 and apply and you should be all set..

I did this tonight and I was able to play BC2 all night without a single crash. I'm stoked as shit about this obviously because before I couldn't play more than 10 or 15 minutes before I'd crash....I'm also playing it with all settings as high as they go, 1920x1200 8xAA, 16xAF without any noticeable choppiness. I haven't really paid attention to performance so far but every time I looked at fraps I was at or above 70fps. So I'm happy as shit right now 8) 8)

*Lastly *I dont have this problem but many people do
Some Mouse tweeks:

Removing Mouse Acceleration for Win 7 and Vista/XP

Just what it says. There is no way to get rid of acceleration otherwise that I can find. Win 7 only lets you slow down the acceleration at most. This gives you an exact 1 to 1 ratio to your screen. I have tried this one and it works great. It becomes much easier to keep your cross hairs on somebody. The link also lists fixes for Vista/XP.

Note: This is a global fix and affects everything, so if you need to keep mouse accleration for other things you may want to look elsewhere. Or at least back up your registry.

http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=1846538

It supposedly gets rid ot the mouse smoothing and helps speed up turret movement and helicopter response some. There is apparently a hard code to how much you can increase it.

Removing mouse smoothing and increasing turret speed

http://forums.penny-arcade.com/showthread....95#post13997695 (It's about 1/3 way down the page, posted by Carbonfire)

I would just copy and paste but there are a lot of pictures as well.

Game on ... (with war tapes)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

Nimmer: you can change any graphics setting. i just click the AA button to what its already at, takes 10 seconds on the start of a new round.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2010)

Its funny I thought it was my ping before I let my GAMER son play the same settings. He showed me  I'm  just not as good as I hoped. Just have patience brothers. I will get better over time. 
Thank yuo for having me part of the TPU server.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> it actually does get full quite often... but with work and family it's hard to keep it that way.  most days from 4pm-3am a lot of us are on, and the server tends to fill up with public playrs during the day.



Yep, that why I was wondering, because couple of times it's been full and I've had to wait to get in (stupid server browser showing 28/32).

btw. EA fixed the crashes? First time I tried MP last week got connection failed, since then I've had no problems playing an hour straight. No CTDs either, kinda glad I had to wait a week, been pretty smooth experience.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

spartan6 said:


> It's sweet because the fly you to Boston all expense paid to play in the REAL tournament. perfect for people like myself who lives in Canada.



Wow that is nice, too bad driving to PAX alone is too far for me :/



OnBoard said:


> Yep, that why I was wondering, because couple of times it's been full and I've had to wait to get in (stupid server browser showing 28/32).
> 
> btw. EA fixed the crashes? First time I tried MP last week got connection failed, since then I've had no problems playing an hour straight. No CTDs either, kinda glad I had to wait a week, been pretty smooth experience.



The server reserve list is messed up right now, so if anyone is on the reserve list it actually doesn't allow the server to fill, so if 5 people are on the reserve only 27 can be on the server, so sometimes thats been an issue.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

hate it when ppl stack, not fun playing 8 vs 16.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 15, 2010)

i still have to change res in game to non-native then back to native everytime i want to activate vsync in the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> hate it when ppl stack, not fun playing 8 vs 16.



Is the TPU server stacked now? I was just in there and teams were balanced, but maybe it changed, it does suck when that happens.



shevanel said:


> i still have to change res in game to non-native then back to native everytime i want to activate vsync in the game.



Do you get tearing? If not then why worry about it, I'm assuming you get it though since your mentioning it, and how is that massive 40" now?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 15, 2010)

i do get tearing with vsync off unfortunetly.

the 40" is cool but I cannot use it for FPs gaming.. all other gaming is cool though.

sitting back playing dirt 2 is fine on the 40 but I have learned that the experience is better if I sit at my desk and use my monitor for shooters


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 15, 2010)

The game is awesome for the ten minutes I can usually play before the crash.  Had a couple blue screens, but mostly just CTD's.  I'll be on a great squad and doing well and then the sound begins to repeat/screen freezes.  Tried all the tricks and then some with no avail yet.  I hope the guys at DICE/EA figure out some quality fixes soon.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

CTD's....

1. are you chatting as rounds end? that often crashes me

2. XP pro... are you running max setting? you could be hitting the 2GB wall. try low settings and res, see if it still happens.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> CTD's....
> 
> 1. are you chatting as rounds end? that often crashes me
> 
> 2. XP pro... are you running max setting? you could be hitting the 2GB wall. try low settings and res, see if it still happens.



I don't use the chat functions at all -I like to type!

I've been meaning to switch over to Windows 7 and take advantage of all the memory I have, but I would generally play at medium-high settings with the minimum AA/AF.  I switched over to all medium with the special features off.  Alas, still crashes usually.  Sometimes I can play for an hour, most of the time it's less than 10 minutes.  My computer runs cool enough too -GPU maxes out at around 58-60 degrees...   I'll try lowering the resolution and see what happens -thanks for the advice!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i do get tearing with vsync off unfortunetly.
> 
> the 40" is cool but I cannot use it for FPs gaming.. all other gaming is cool though.
> 
> sitting back playing dirt 2 is fine on the 40 but I have learned that the experience is better if I sit at my desk and use my monitor for shooters



Yeah 40" is a bit large for a comp screen, my ideal monitor would be 32", my 37" was a tad to big.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> I don't use the chat functions at all -I like to type!
> 
> I've been meaning to switch over to Windows 7 and take advantage of all the memory I have, but I would generally play at medium-high settings with the minimum AA/AF.  I switched over to all medium with the special features off.  Alas, still crashes usually.  Sometimes I can play for an hour, most of the time it's less than 10 minutes.  My computer runs cool enough too -GPU maxes out at around 58-60 degrees...   I'll try lowering the resolution and see what happens -thanks for the advice!



by chat, i meant type. hitting enter as the round ends crashes to desktop.

Medium wont cut it - test on low, 1280x1024 (or lower) with no AA.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 15, 2010)

just played a round with everything at the lowest settings -same results...  -sigh.  I guess the game just doesn't like me much!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2010)

You can get WineD3D from http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases-noredirect/wined3d/latest/

They even have a patch for 64 bit OS called AMD64 under the patches folder


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 15, 2010)

majestic have you tried unintsll bc2, remove all bc2 files removing the beta, uninstalling your drivers installing 9.12hotfixes, safe mode, driveer sweeper before you install them, then rollback your realtek sound drivers or update to the newest on there website i just updated mine a week ago, and then installing bc2


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> just played a round with everything at the lowest settings -same results...  -sigh.  I guess the game just doesn't like me much!



i suggest lowering your clocks, especially ram - go well under stock clocks if you need to, see if it works better. Your OC/ram may be that tiny bit unstable, and BC2 picks up on it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i suggest lowering your clocks, especially ram - go well under stock clocks if you need to, see if it works better. Your OC/ram may be that tiny bit unstable, and BC2 picks up on it.



Agree with this completely, I had to lower my OC 2 times to get it stable, I didn't feel like fiddling around with settings as I am getting rid of this soon, or I'm sure it could have remained stable, but it still plays great so who cares.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2010)

BFBC2 is a very demanding game and is optimized to use all your hardware and cores, I had this happen to me alot while playing Crysis as well random game crashes/freezing and BSOD symptoms and it was because I had an unstable CPU overclock and needed more vcore so I adjusted my settings then voila.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 15, 2010)

i have my cpu, and ram and video cards pretty well oced....mines super stable


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> hate it when ppl stack, not fun playing 8 vs 16.


its a flaw. The game has WEAK autobalancing.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i have my cpu, and ram and video cards pretty well oced....mines super stable



Sorry I meant to say that it crashes randomly and BSOD's because my overclocks weren't properly tested and were still unstable. 

Not the game making my clocks unstable.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 15, 2010)

I found it strange that this is the only game that would cause my computer to flip out.  It runs Crysis, Rainbow Six Vegas 2, Battlefield 2 with no problems whatsoever.  I've gotta do some homework now but will try lowering the memory and CPU clocks, running in safe, checking to see if there's anything from the Beta still remaining, clearing any old drivers, and reinstalling the game.  I was able to get it to run on low for about 30 minutes before its last crash to desktop.  Thanks for all the quick advice guys -these forums are great!

No realtek sound for me btw, X-fi Elite Pro here!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 15, 2010)

*Patch v522174*



> Single Player -
> Fixed: Graphical issues on some systems on SP_03 (at start and when displaying background mountains at “Up river”)
> Fixed: Character voice issue during cut scenes in SP_03b (only affected Spanish)
> Fixed: Hang when killed using TOW Launchers in SP_05
> ...



source


----------



## mab1376 (Mar 15, 2010)

I just picked this up the other day and coincidentally the first server I connected to was the TPU server.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah 40" is a bit large for a comp screen, my ideal monitor would be 32", my 37" was a tad to big.



Yeah I hooked mine to the 52" at one point, but I got ill playing it. I was playing MW2.
Just wasn't a good feeling. I am tempted to go 28" on my next monitor though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I hooked mine to the 52" at one point, but I got ill playing it. I was playing MW2.
> Just wasn't a good feeling. I am tempted to go 28" on my next monitor though.



its because teh console games have such a narrow field of view (to assist with less stuff being rendered, and easier to aim - targets are bigger)

its a leftover, silly trend from low res TV screens... and its utterly nauseating on large screens - now you know why so many people mod the FOV in their games, it feels like you're walking around with binoculars on your face.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 15, 2010)

Ordered a new headset last night, so I should actually be on TS by tomorrow or so.

I get the flickering ship on Panama Canal not Arica harbor... whatever, not a big issue.

what DPI/game sensitivity do you guys play at? I'm at 4000 DPI/.55 sensitivity

**edit** I haven't had any crashes lately (lats 20 hours of game play or so) and I got a ton when I started. (no change in settings)weird. (btw I do have realtek sound and I think that was my original crashes)


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its because teh console games have such a narrow field of view (to assist with less stuff being rendered, and easier to aim - targets are bigger)
> 
> its a leftover, silly trend from low res TV screens... and its utterly nauseating on large screens - now you know why so many people mod the FOV in their games, it feels like you're walking around with binoculars on your face.



This was my CPU and I think I set it at 1920x1080. It was nauseating for sure.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I hooked mine to the 52" at one point, but I got ill playing it. I was playing MW2.
> Just wasn't a good feeling. I am tempted to go 28" on my next monitor though.



I play on a 27" and it's pretty awesome. My buddy (sike89) plays on a 47" and it's pretty good. Screen size alone isn't as important as your distance to the TV/monitor.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 15, 2010)

> *UPDATE* We have had to pull 522174 from release as QA found some last minute crash bugs on two of the multiplayer maps. The team is working on releasing it as soon as possible but can not confirm at this time if it will be today.



source
Oh really?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 15, 2010)

i play on a 32 inch, and i sit maybe 3-4 feet away from it, my eyes are naturally focused for high speed gaming. lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't wait until the GTX 470 and 480 launch. I've been holding out on a video card ever since BC2. Now that I realized what is required, the 5770 ain't cutting it! I want 80FPS with everything maxed. Gonna have to get a 5850 or a GTX 470. Anyone interested in a 5770 with a waterblock, look for my card setup to be on sale in about a week.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I can't wait until the GTX 470 and 480 launch. I've been holding out on a video card ever since BC2. Now that I realized what is required, the 5770 ain't cutting it! I want 80FPS with everything maxed. Gonna have to get a 5850 or a GTX 470. Anyone interested in a 5770 with a waterblock, look for my card setup to be on sale in about a week.



What resolution are you running?

@ 1920x1080 a single 5850 won get you 80FPS maxed out. Dual 5870s or a 5970 will though.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

1680x1050. The only thing that kills the framerate for me is DX11 and or HBAO. I can run it maxed in DX10 and its around 70-80FPS. I just want the DX11 and HBAO goodness.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

What AA and AF are you hoping for? 

I got my 5850 to 900mhz (havent touched the mem yet) and I can test it @ 1680x1050 later tonight. @1920 with DX11, 2xAA/4xAF, and HBAO It averages just under 60FPS.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

i average 60 fps @ 1680 mostly high AA 2x 4AF no hba though. with a 4870x2.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i average 60 fps @ 1680 mostly high AA 2x 4AF no hba though. with a 4870x2.



I think your CPU is the only reason you're not closer to 80FPS. 

I tested a friends system after I put on W7 x64. His GPU is the same as yours but he has a q9550  @ 2.8 (stock). His system was pulling +80FPS in a busy server maxed out with 4xAA/16xAF HBAO on A 1280x1024.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think your CPU is the only reason you're not closer to 80FPS.
> 
> I tested a friends system after I put on W7 x64. His GPU is the same as yours but he has a q9550  @ 2.8 (stock). His system was pulling +80FPS in a busy server maxed out with 4xAA/16xAF HBAO on A 1280x1024.



yeah i had 2x 512mb 4970s (not an x2, but same thing) and got 80+ regularly with my i7.  I had a few things set to med, hbao off, and aa/af as trip said, only i was playing at 1080p. as he said 1280x should be able to max out...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think your CPU is the only reason you're not closer to 80FPS.
> 
> I tested a friends system after I put on W7 x64. His GPU is the same as yours but he has a q9550  @ 2.8 (stock). His system was pulling +80FPS in a busy server maxed out with 4xAA/16xAF HBAO on A 1280x1024.



haha ya im waiting for more money to flow in,


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

For anyone debating between the 5850 and 5870. 



			
				demowhc said:
			
		

> Both good cards but the 5850 is better value.
> 
> Just for reference a 5850 needs clocks of 940/1200 to beat a default 5870 in every aspect.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## lemode (Mar 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> what DPI/game sensitivity do you guys play at? I'm at 4000 DPI/.55 sensitivity



4000!? lol i can't control my mouse above 1400 dpi.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> 4000!? lol i can't control my mouse above 1400 dpi.



i use 4000 also, at default ingame sensitivity which i think is half

dont  get how you use 1400 feels so dam slow


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i use 4000 also, at default ingame sensitivity which i think is half
> 
> dont  get how you use 1400 feels so dam slow



I think my $9 mouse is 800dpi , and I feel I have a fantastic reaction time with it, but need to RMA my MX Rev.


----------



## lemode (Mar 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i use 4000 also, at default ingame sensitivity which i think is half
> 
> dont  get how you use 1400 feels so dam slow



Personal preference. I’d rather have precise shots than shots that are all over the place. I am sure I could train myself to play @ 4,000 but I like being in control of my cursor.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

I think mine is currently around 1500 or so but I have 4 profiles on my mouse and the fastest (or tank rape as I call it) is 5600DPI horizontally and 2000DPI vertically. It's almost unfair... like Eyefinity.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> Personal preference. I’d rather have precise shots than shots that are all over the place. I am sure I could train myself to play @ 4,000 but I like being in control of my cursor.



u would be how precise i can be with it, ive used it now for atleast a year on this mouse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> u would be how precise i can be with it, ive used it now for atleast a year on this mouse.



But the real question is, is he more precise than you, or am I with my sweet 800dpi.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think mine is currently around 1500 or so but I have 4 profiles on my mouse and the fastest (or tank rape as I call it) is 5600DPI horizontally and 2000DPI vertically. It's almost unfair... like Eyefinity.



I've been considering getting a new mouse for exactly this reason - throwing a tank around at 1800dpi isn't much different to 800dpi. Pretty hard task finding an appropriate mouse though. I have fucking big hands, so it needs to be big and heavy, and it needs to have at least as many buttons as my MX518.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 15, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> source





> *UPDATE* We have had to pull 522174 from release as QA found some last minute crash bugs on two of the multiplayer maps. The team is working on releasing it as soon as possible but can not confirm at this time if it will be today.


quote war


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But the real question is, is he more precise than you, or am I with my sweet 800dpi.



i guess we will just have to find out


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I've been considering getting a new mouse for exactly this reason - throwing a tank around at 1800dpi isn't much different to 800dpi. Pretty hard task finding an appropriate mouse though. I have fucking big hands, so it needs to be big and heavy, and it needs to have at least as many buttons as my MX518.



The MS Sidewinder mice a good for huge hands. The mouse I have (Rapoo V3) is absolutely amazing I bought 2 of them and sold one to a friend. He has huge hands where I am closer so med and the mouse works well for both of us.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2010)

WTF? I don't get why people need 4000 dpi and such haha it sounds crazy to me :S

I use 1000 DPI and it does full 180 turn with 1*1/2 slides on my mouse pad which in my preference is perfect.



oh and @triptex do you think that mouse will do better than my G5? I think Its time I buy a new mouse.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> What AA and AF are you hoping for?
> 
> I got my 5850 to 900mhz (havent touched the mem yet) and I can test it @ 1680x1050 later tonight. @1920 with DX11, 2xAA/4xAF, and HBAO It averages just under 60FPS.



I want to run these settings at around 70-80FPS
1680x1050 | 4xAA 4xAF | DX11 | HIGH Setting | HBAO


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

randomflip said:


> WTF? I don't get why people need 4000 dpi and such haha it sounds crazy to me :S
> 
> I use 1000 DPI and it does full 180 turn with 1*1/2 slides on my mouse pad which in my preference is perfect.
> 
> ...



Didnt ever use a G5 so I can't be sure. I can say the feet on this mouse are amazing. The material is very similar to the Teflon feet on the Razer Mamba and has shown no wear since I bought it.



johnnyfiive said:


> I want to run these settings at around 70-80FPS
> 1680x1050 | 4xAA 4xAF | DX11 | HBAO



I'll give it a shot when I get home.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2010)

4000DPI makes a difference when your screen is 5670x1080. For anything other than eyefinity, I drop it down to 1600. 1600 means that I have to lift the mouse twice off the desk, to make a full circle.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 15, 2010)

I highly recommend the Lachesis, it has served me well. (I have reasonably large hands. it is NOT heavy though (which I like)

as far as precision, if I am doing long range sniping I tone it down. however, I had to up the in-game sensitivity (.5 standard to .55) because I was getting a sluggish feeling when I played. I plan on upping it to .6 when I finish Sniper class. as assault I could land head-shots with the AN-94 almost every kill (so long as you didn't pop around a corner making me twitch my cursor out of the screen)


I used to play on 2700ish but when I moved to a 24inch monitor it wasn't enough. I can do 2.5-3 full turns before lifting my mouse.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

A highly detailed stats site is up and running now.. Although it's heavily overloaded. 

Here is an example. http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/[reborn] AzraeL


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I highly recommend the Lachesis, it has served me well. (I have reasonably large hands. it is NOT heavy though (which I like)
> 
> as far as precision, if I am doing long range sniping I tone it down. however, I had to up the in-game sensitivity (.5 standard to .55) because I was getting a sluggish feeling when I played. I plan on upping it to .6 when I finish Sniper class. as assault I could land head-shots with the AN-94 almost every kill (so long as you didn't pop around a corner making me twitch my cursor out of the screen)
> 
> ...



I love my Lachesis when it works. I've been through three of them now. The first one barely worked, there was a short in the sensor. The 2nd one worked great for two weeks and died. The third, is quickly dying as well. The sensors they use in the Lachesis are utter garbage, and I'm done with them.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> I love my Lachesis when it works. I've been through three of them now. The first one barely worked, there was a short in the sensor. The 2nd one worked great for two weeks and died. The third, is quickly dying as well. The sensors they use in the Lachesis are utter garbage, and I'm done with them.



wow. I have never had a single issue (14 months or so) other than the LED no longer matches my case (my fault)


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 15, 2010)

Johnnyfive

The difference between High and Medium are so hard to tell, I now play on medium because I couldn't tell a difference.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> wow. I have never had a single issue (14 months or so) other than the LED no longer matches my case (my fault)



yeah, my razer (deathadder) died in under 10 months. I keep very good care of my hardware/periphs ... one of the few things i do take care of 

no more razer for me, logitech serves me well... if I can find trips mouse in the US i want that one though


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, my razer (deathadder) died in under 10 months. I keep very good care of my hardware/periphs ... one of the few things i do take care of
> 
> no more razer for me, logitech serves me well... if I can find trips mouse in the US i want that one though




ive had mine for a i think 1 year or two and no problems


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, my razer (deathadder) died in under 10 months. I keep very good care of my hardware/periphs ... one of the few things i do take care of
> 
> no more razer for me, logitech serves me well... if I can find trips mouse in the US i want that one though



NCIX.com is taking orders for the V2 and V8 but they dont actually have any in stock. :shadedshu

There are mailorder sites in China that will ship to NA but their sites are NOT in English lol.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> NCIX.com is taking orders for the V2 and V8 but they dont actually have any in stock. :shadedshu
> 
> There are mailorder sites in China that will ship to NA but their sites are NOT in English lol.



Maybe we should all get together and order a lot of 50: 

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/271370780/Mouse_Rapoo_V3_Laser_Gaming_Mouse.html


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 15, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Maybe we should all get together and order a lot of 50:
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/271370780/Mouse_Rapoo_V3_Laser_Gaming_Mouse.html



A friend and I were contemplating that but then we got lazy. 

I believe the rough unit cost per mouse was around $19 with transport.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

From the EA forum:

Autokey script--Crouch/Sprint/Aim toggle


----------



## johnspack (Mar 15, 2010)

Darn I'd like to play this game,  NCIX wants $59,  so $65 after tax,  plus $10+ for shipping...  Sure would like to join you guys some day.  Hopefully our local Walmart will get it in for cheaper.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Darn I'd like to play this game,  NCIX wants $59,  so $65 after tax,  plus $10+ for shipping...  Sure would like to join you guys some day.  Hopefully our local Walmart will get it in for cheaper.



If you have an alright internet download speed / cap, and don't mind only owning a digital copy, get it from Steam. I payed $53.05 after all was said and done (including the conversion).


It would appear that I have to update from my 9600GSO as my primary gamer to one of my GTX 260s. Every now and again I get some real wicked stutter and I'm not so certain my GSO can handle what I'm asking of it. I think I only got the settings on low to medium, but with a 260 I guess I can play it with a bit more eye candy.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nothing wrong with sticking with the AN-94, it's an amazing gun. And the Uzi seems very good, you think you will move to the PP2000 or no?



The Scar-L does the most damage and has the biggest clip however.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 15, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah, my razer (deathadder) died in under 10 months. I keep very good care of my hardware/periphs ... one of the few things i do take care of
> 
> no more razer for me, logitech serves me well... if I can find trips mouse in the US i want that one though



I've owned Razer Copperhead and it was the #$(%#$!!!! It was awesome and I never had a problem but someone offered me twice what I paid for it so I sold it. I now have a Logitech G5, and I like it but I lost the weights and weight holder for it so if anyone knows where I can get the weights let me know. I also play with my DPI at 2000 and 800 depending on the situation also if Im flying a chopper I tend to goto 400. My Report Rate is 500 I dont know what would happen if I went to 1000 report rate.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2010)

The AN-94 is my favorite gun by far. I can't wait to get Magnum unlock with it. My K/D ratio went way positive since I've had the gun.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I got the game today and playing through the single player. i got tearing so have to have vsync on....I've got 2xAA2xAF and all medium settings @ 1280x1024 resolution and seems to be maintaining a pretty constant 60fps, does that sound about right?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 15, 2010)

Why isn't there any easy rounds  Forgetting to breathe with that intercity 

And for Black Haru question I do 1250dpi with .6 ingame. 4000 sounds just insane, but probs for pulling it out


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> lol
> 
> Actually I was one of the people teams would give Jets to at one point.  I was not the best dog fighter and often got killed in jet to jet combat, but once the air was mine, no enemy would be able to take a flag.  Neutralize, maybe; take, never.  I also knew the timing perfectly for when jets respawned and would never let the enemy get back in the air.
> 
> It was broke and entirely too easy to dominate a server in a jet.  The only thing to fear was the Vulcan guns on battleships.



I used to take out the vulcan guns with the machine gun on the J10. But I do agree that infantry should have had MANPADS(man portable air defense system) they could use on the jets.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 15, 2010)

i run my sidewinder @ 2000dpi
works great for me


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 15, 2010)

i run a G9 or sometimes when i want something diffrent use my zalman fpsgun,


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

mx518 or nothing!

tried every single razor product nothing beats it for me kill wise. 

Tarantula and Exact mat are a must though


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> The AN-94 is my favorite gun by far. I can't wait to get Magnum unlock with it. My K/D ratio went way positive since I've had the gun.



The AN-94 is the rifle I've been talking about in TS. That thing is badass! Also I like the ODB image in your sig.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2010)

erocker said:


> I love my Lachesis when it works. I've been through three of them now. The first one barely worked, there was a short in the sensor. The 2nd one worked great for two weeks and died. The third, is quickly dying as well. The sensors they use in the Lachesis are utter garbage, and I'm done with them.



My wife and I both use Lachesis, one blue, one white LED. I had to flash the firmware on teh blue to get it working right, but my wife noticed that she never has and issues as long as she doesn't install the Razer software...I've only installed it to config the mouse when I got it almsot 2 years ago now, and haven't had any issues, other than the "rubber" rubbing off the back button.



digibucc said:


> yeah, my razer (deathadder) died in under 10 months. I keep very good care of my hardware/periphs ... one of the few things i do take care of
> no more razer for me, logitech serves me well... if I can find trips mouse in the US i want that one though


I don't take good care of mouse/ketboard...my G15 has been through the dishwasher 5 times, my lachesis twice. Let me tell you old coffee stinks!



Last night I was playing with ONboard, erocker, and Mailman....ugh, got my butt handed to me many times, 2 vs 2. But was fun nonetheless. Then the server got full..real quick like!

One time I got kicked with CTD, when I came back in, mailman's rank was quickly going from 1...to max...like how a mushroom/flower/star thingie changes in MarioKart...but like MarioKart on speed...was funny to watch....was like he won the jackpot, or something! heh.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

> I was playing Borderlands yesterday, and an enemy dived behind some cover. Naturally, I pull out a missile launcher and squeeze off a rocket. As the smoke clears, something strange happens. The cover is still there, untouched by the explosive death I spat at it. It stands, defiant and unmarked. This is what Battlefield: Bad Company 2 does to you. It ruins everything else.



http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2010/03/15/bfbc2-thoughts-and-demolitions/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2010)

I like this bit from that link-



> And finally the Recon has the sniper rifle. So people climb up hills and buildings and take potshots at other people. People who can’t see them. People who sigh when they get shot, and wait to respawn. Oh, and sometimes they drop mortar strikes on you, as if that wasn’t enough. So basically, when they called it ‘Recon’, they basically meant ‘Dick’.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah that's my second favorite quote from the article...

Ok here's another good one. Haven't tried it myself but sure looks useful:

Mouse Smoothing and Turret Speed Fix


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not sure about all the community fixes and third party programs to alter the game. Altering FOV and the toggle for run / aim / crouch program doesn't seem too bad, but this fix affects how fast someone can train their gun on you? Where does it start turning into speed hacking and the like? 

Maybe I'm just being a ninny, I dunno. I've already encountered what I believe to be a few hackers. I knifed one in the face, he made the dying gurgle noises, I got his dog tags, but then he turned around and shot me. After wards at the end of the round, his dog tags always read something different, always along the lines of XGnklsdfgX_'1;! etc. Where do these start hitting crap like that?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Built in speed limits for turn speeds.  I think some of this will be things they will fix in the first patch anyway, like the gun specs in Borderlands that had too big a font face.  I fixed mine weeks before the patch came out.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 15, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm not sure about all the community fixes and third party programs to alter the game. Altering FOV and the toggle for run / aim / crouch program doesn't seem too bad, but this fix affects how fast someone can train their gun on you? Where does it start turning into speed hacking and the like?
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a ninny, I dunno. I've already encountered what I believe to be a few hackers. I knifed one in the face, he made the dying gurgle noises,* I got his dog tags, but then he turned around and shot me*. After wards at the end of the round, his dog tags always read something different, always along the lines of XGnklsdfgX_'1;! etc. Where do these start hitting crap like that?



Isn't Punkbuster supposed to prevent such crap from happening?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Isn't Punkbuster supposed to prevent such crap from happening?



It is like a virus scanner.  It is a reactive system.  Once something like this pops up, the address it, but there will always be some time in which they get away with it.  That is were the Server admins come in.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It is like a virus scanner.  It is a reactive system.  Once something like this pops up, the address it, but there will always be some time in which they get away with it.  That is were the Server admins come in.



Thanks. I would have thought it to be more proactive than that  :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

No, active admins are the only real answer unfortunately. Apparently there are showcases of all kinds of hacks already on You Tube. So I read...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2010)

That only works if the admins aren't cheating themselves. I've had fun making video of hackers so far.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2010)

pardon my french but i am getting fucking pissed with getting a good score and it drops out of the game with the shitty lost connection bullshit.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 15, 2010)

I'll admit it, I suck at this game in MP, but never would I resort to that. It just feels wrong and unethical not to mention immature.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 15, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Thanks. I would have thought it to be more proactive than that  :shadedshu



It's like DRM, as long as someone is determined to do it, it'll get done.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Built in speed limits for turn speeds.  I think some of this will be things they will fix in the first patch anyway, like the gun specs in Borderlands that had too big a font face.  I fixed mine weeks before the patch came out.



True, but that's a visual fix that shouldn't affect the actual game play (successfully shooting enemies) in any way. From what I understand, Player A with this fix now has a distinct aiming edge on me that I can't get in any other way than changing my own 'unchangeable' settings. Unchangeable in the sense that the designers intended for us not to tamper with it, even if its bugged and laggy. I dunno, like I said maybe I'm just being a ninny but I'll wait to see if its patched in or banned from use.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 15, 2010)

tigger said:


> pardon my french but i am getting fucking pissed with getting a good score and it drops out of the game with the shitty lost connection bullshit.



Yeah, I guess I can forgive you this time


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> That only works if the admins aren't cheating themselves. I've had fun making video of hackers so far.



Good point. 

Tigger I have gotten dropped but never lost my score as far as I can tell....

Well now that I think about it those have been crashes not drops (my fault too-this game super sensitive to unstable oc)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2010)

i lost mine had about 8 or 900 was third from top on my side on the tpu server,got back in and zero score..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh no I mean I keep the stats. Not like BF2 where you keep your score upon reconnect same round.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2010)

Its a good game but im beginning to wish i had'nt spent 35 quid on it.there are too many issues with the server side of it.

if it dont get better with a patch or two its going in my cupboard of doom with all my other relics.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 15, 2010)

tigger said:


> i lost mine had about 8 or 900 was third from top on my side on the tpu server,got back in and zero score..



It takes some time, sometimes, for scores to make it on your profile. I've had every crash under the sun, to the point i kinda have figured it out now, and I've yet to lose a single point...I get usually one dogtag per round, and haven't lost one.

I was missing points from about 3 hours of playing for 24 hours...then it popped up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 15, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that's my second favorite quote from the article...
> 
> Ok here's another good one. Haven't tried it myself but sure looks useful:
> 
> Mouse Smoothing and Turret Speed Fix



Can someone with an unmodified ini copy & past their 'Infantry' & 'Land' configs In a code box??  I believe I may have borked this up..... 

My fault for not backing it up first like i shoulda done..


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 15, 2010)

I wish that people weren't compelled to cheat.  I generally suck at PC FPS's, but I am improving.

My absolute favorite part of this game is the destructable environments.  Someone hiding in an attic and taking pop shots out the window?  No problem, just open it up like a can of tuna with a pro-pipe round and savor the flavor of corpse pie on the inside.  It gives cover/concealment a whole new meaning in FPS for me.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> Its a good game but im beginning to wish i had'nt spent 35 quid on it.there are too many issues with the server side of it.



They had a patch live earlier, but it caused a few issues itself. I'd imagine its only a couple of days more before they release it again. Every game has its bumps, 2142 when I first started playing it was absolutely atrocious. Up until I stopped playing it though (after patch 1.5) I loved that game with a passion and don't regret its purchase at all.

I still miss Titan games and the extra 32 players. Oh, and Commanders with Commander weapons too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

It's early. That doesn't make it "ok" but it will won't always be so bad. Personally I haven't really experienced any connection issues but I know that's not the norm it seems. We are early adopters 

As for El Fiendo's comment I only have posted tweaks that I feel should be in the game to begin with and perhaps will be addressed in a patch. An advantage perhaps but not an unfair one IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I suck but i play(or try to when it dont feck you out of the server mid game) but i play coz i enjoy it not to get my stats up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

I hear you. I just want a defib and an m60 before they nerf it! lol

(my defib has a star now but not in loadout, think I need 5000 points tho and I only have 4200)


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 16, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> *They had a patch live earlier, but it caused a few issues itself. I'd imagine its only a couple of days more before they release it again.* Every game has its bumps, 2142 when I first started playing it was absolutely atrocious. Up until I stopped playing it though (after patch 1.5) I loved that game with a passion and don't regret its purchase at all.
> 
> I still miss Titan games and the extra 32 players. Oh, and Commanders with Commander weapons too.



I read earlier today they were going to postpone it until tomorrow noon GMT and try to fix the fix...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a 16mb line to myself so my line is fine.

Patch the patch,ea all over.

I wanna play some more but i am a bad tempered old fecker and cnt now coz my blood pressures gone up by 300psi.i will have to have a fag and a cuppa an try and calm down.I hope things do get better.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 16, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> As for El Fiendo's comment I only have posted tweaks that I feel should be in the game to begin with and perhaps will be addressed in a patch. An advantage perhaps but not an unfair one IMO.



Sorry, I'm not denouncing you or anyone on here that uses it. I personally won't, much like I won't use the 40mm GL spam, C4 my Kamikaze-Jeep, or go Rambo-ing through the other team's spawn with my Magnum M60 for ridiculous kill streaks. It's just personal preference due to my own reservations on the subject.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

Its officially my birthday now,im 41 now so make with the congrats or else


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> Its officially my birthday now,im 41 now so make with the congrats or else



Happy Birthday, hit me back in a day.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> Its officially my birthday now,im 41 now so make with the congrats or else



Happy Birthday Tigger  

You call that old??  

I'm 44 going on 17 soon


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey i live in the hell hole called the uk,we only have a lifespan of 50 here so it is old


----------



## shevanel (Mar 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Can someone with an unmodified ini copy & past their 'Infantry' & 'Land' configs In a code box??  I believe I may have borked this up.....
> 
> My fault for not backing it up first like i shoulda done..



i found that this helps alot with the motion sickness I was getting from this game due to the laggy mouse input.. this helped a ton!

however for the vehicles I found that the 10.0 value was too sensitive but 5.0 is just right for my taste.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Sorry, I'm not denouncing you or anyone on here that uses it. I personally won't, much like I won't use the 40mm GL spam, C4 my Kamikaze-Jeep, or go Rambo-ing through the other team's spawn with my Magnum M60 for ridiculous kill streaks. It's just personal preference due to my own reservations on the subject.



Didn't take it that way. Just making sure all understand I am as disgusted and disheartened by real cheating as anyone here...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheaters cheat to make up for having a small dick,makes em feel better.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> I suck but i play(or try to when it dont feck you out of the server mid game) but i play coz i enjoy it not to get my stats up.



Yeah but them unlocks are pretty sweet. I definitely don't 
play for stats either or I wouldn't play at all. I actually had 6/4 kill 
ratio today. That is awesome for me. Helped that I jumped 
in a heli where the guy was a very good pilot.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> Cheaters cheat to make up for having a small dick,makes em feel better.



I thought it was no dicks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I was 40 yesterday and 41 today so i'll suck even more now,damn.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2010)

Its alright - I managed to 're-create the files after removing them from the folder & making new keybindings ingame - its all good. phew! thought I was gonna have to reinstall my game


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 16, 2010)

Can we please add more Heli maps to the rotation? (I know I already said it)


on another note, I HATE THE RECON CLASS. I just can't play it. I wanna play engi again 


I believe that the sensitivity of the vehicles was a purposeful set (cause a tank turret just doesn't turn all that fast) ... but I do agree that the mouse lag does occasionally get to me.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

Yh, got our asses whooped :/ Snipers somewhere near the base farfaraway killing everyone in A&B and if they didn't get you with a shot a mortar followed. Think that's it for me tonight, better lick my wounds and try again tomorrow with better luck.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> I was 40 yesterday and 41 today so i'll suck even more now,damn.



It is true the older you get the slower you get on these games. I've been gaming since the first 
Doom and now at 51 I'm a hellava lot slower with my reactions. Guess that is why they should 
take our drivers license at about 60


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

True. But I am better now than I was a couple years ago because I'm not drunk all the time anymore lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> It's like DRM, as long as someone is determined to do it, it'll get done.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but that's a visual fix that shouldn't affect the actual game play (successfully shooting enemies) in any way. From what I understand, Player A with this fix now has a distinct aiming edge on me that I can't get in any other way than changing my own 'unchangeable' settings. Unchangeable in the sense that the designers intended for us not to tamper with it, even if its bugged and laggy. I dunno, like I said maybe I'm just being a ninny but I'll wait to see if its patched in or banned from use.



I can completely understand that.  But some features are simply not working as they should.  An example would be viewing angle.  A wide screen monitor should have a slightly large viewing angle due to the size of the screen, but when you switch from standard to wide, the viewing angle is unchanged.  Would you consider me adjusting this to fit my screen resolution better cheating?

And like I said, some of this is grey area.  I never use mouse smoothing in a FPS because it does make aiming feel floaty and lowers my reaction time.  This is honestly handicapping for everyone, but I can understand your issue with "correcting" the handicap.  However the same can be said for people with high res mice.  My mouse only runs at 800 DPI, while say Kurgan's runs at 1900 DPI.  This means he can turn faster than me, but that too is not really cheating.

To avoid stuff like the 360 view issue from other games, Super Spot (messing with the texture so only players are in Hi-res while everything else looks like Super Nintendo), almost all games have limits to how far you can push an option before they consider it cheating.

Since we are on the subject.  In the control panel "5" is set to "change Laser".  WTF?  That button does nothing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

They should just handicap youngsters to make it easier for us


----------



## johnspack (Mar 16, 2010)

How much drop in fps is there from sp to mp play?  If a person could average 60fps at 1920x1200 with all high settings and 8x af and 4x aa,  what would they get in mp?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

about 50 or so from a solid 60, with a good ping. smoke and stuff will make it drop a bit more, but those are there to obscure vision anyway.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Didnt ever use a G5 so I can't be sure. I can say the feet on this mouse are amazing. The material is very similar to the Teflon feet on the Razer Mamba and has shown no wear since I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a shot when I get home.



Got any numbers for me TRIPTEX?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I want to run these settings at around 70-80FPS
> 1680x1050 | 4xAA 4xAF | DX11 | HIGH Setting | HBAO



5850 | 900/1130 | settings as requested |

Server was playing rush map 12v12
*
1680x1050*
2010-03-15 21:20:25 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 17714 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 88.570 - Min: 60 - Max: 145

2010-03-15 21:23:46 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 16000 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 80.000 - Min: 61 - Max: 118


*1920x1080*
2010-03-15 21:27:25 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 14784 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 73.920 - Min: 50 - Max: 109

2010-03-15 21:31:33 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 13712 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 68.560 - Min: 32 - Max: 110


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I can completely understand that.  But some features are simply not working as they should.  An example would be viewing angle.  A wide screen monitor should have a slightly large viewing angle due to the size of the screen, but when you switch from standard to wide, the viewing angle is unchanged.  Would you consider me adjusting this to fit my screen resolution better cheating?
> 
> And like I said, some of this is grey area.  I never use mouse smoothing in a FPS because it does make aiming feel floaty and lowers my reaction time.  This is honestly handicapping for everyone, but I can understand your issue with "correcting" the handicap.  However the same can be said for people with high res mice.  My mouse only runs at 800 DPI, while say Kurgan's runs at 1900 DPI.  This means he can turn faster than me, but that too is not really cheating.
> 
> ...



Doesn't a higher DPI only mean he can turn with less hand movement, but at the same speed in game? The FOV is visual, like the weapons stats in borderlands. This is affecting player mechanics on turning. I think its like taking steroids, Player A is now a Player A++. He isn't godmode, but he's now better than every other player.

I agree though, this is grey area.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

johnspack said:


> How much drop in fps is there from sp to mp play?  If a person could average 60fps at 1920x1200 with all high settings and 8x af and 4x aa,  what would they get in mp?



The same minus server lag for rendering players, so I would say about 52ish average.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> 5850 | 900/1130 | settings as requested |
> 
> Server was playing rush map 12v12
> *
> ...



You the man TRIPTEX, thanks!! (Do you use vertical sync btw?)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> You the man TRIPTEX, thanks!!!!!!!!



No problem. I actually just got done testing 3 minutes ago. 

edit: no vsync used the avg would be 60 if I had


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> True. But I am better now than I was a couple years ago because I'm not drunk all the time anymore lol



Yeah after a six pack it is all downhill from there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah after a six pack it is all downhill from there.



really? i the drunker i am the better i shoot.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? i the drunker i am the better i shoot.



Yep and Ugly women are prettier !


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? i the drunker i am the better i shoot.



Heh. Bad case of nerves?  

Same for me though, as it lets me forget I play guitar, and that my mouse hand is not picking/strumming! I catch myself sometimes "strumming" my view left-right. heh


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. Bad case of nerves?



nah. i just relax more and fall into the flow of the match. i tend to overthink when i am sober.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> nah. i just relax more and fall into the flow of the match. i tend to overthink when i am sober.



I was suppose to be thinking about stuff????

My train of thought for this game when I am just playing for fun is as followed

Murder
Murder
Murder
Take the Flag
Its an M-com thinky
WTF, don't care
Murder
Murder

Repeat.

But if I am playing so that everyone has fun I actually, like deduce stuff and plan things.....then get side track with revenge for comrades.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 16, 2010)

HERE YOU GO TRIP


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> HERE YOU GO TRIP
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/lesida.png



I have an issue with Overgrowth and Undergrowth.  Being allowed to mess with that graphically independent of other things would be cheating cause it would make people hiding in the tall grass stick out like a elephant in suburban swimming pool.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have an issue with Overgrowth and Undergrowth.  Being allowed to mess with that graphically independent of other things would be cheating cause it would make people hiding in the tall grass stick out like a elephant in suburban swimming pool.



I did some of my own testing since I thought the same thing... but it wasnt quite as bad as I thought. The levels are more related to detail as opposed to volume/quantity.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

we had a thread about mouse DPI, and it was interesting to see that pretty much no two people agreed. There was a decent amount that used 800 dpi ('stock') on their mice, and tons of people (mostly razer users) who ran at max DPI.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 16, 2010)

im sure there will be guys running around without any plants bushes and trees on their screen soon.

took counterstrike many years to try and get it right and it still isnt.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? i the drunker i am the better i shoot.



the drunker I am the better I fly in BF2 - Wake Island, I ran 3 bombing runs upside down while totally pissed out of my nut & the stupid thing is I actually hit my targets 100% when I wasnt even looking or trying to see what I was trying to hit. I even flew to the carrier for a baserape (yeah - Sorry guys) & took out both their AA guns that were shootin at me while still flying upside down before I got confused with the controls & crashed into the sea.





UnDeR Deh SeAaaAAA....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> HERE YOU GO TRIP
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100315/lesida.png





got a link to the new one of that? i want to see how much of an advantage it is turning the grass off


edit:
http://ohlawl.com/liseda.html


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

Might as well have a hack that makes the enemies 250 feet tall, and hitboxes to match.

Thank god for singleplayer games.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

oh i dont intend to use it permanently, i just want to see if it IS a usable exploit - and if so, i'll bitch out it to the devs


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

I think the introduction of wider FOV with eyefinity is gonna cause many issues for people. I mean...I paid more, so I get more. Works well for me. But I can see how it could be construed as unfair...

And if ya got it, even more so..cause...man...it's screwed up. The fisheye is something else, I tell ya...it makes it worthless.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I think the introduction of wider FOV with eyefinity is gonna cause many issues for people. I mean...I paid more, so I get more. Works well for me. But I can see how it could be construed as unfair...
> 
> And if ya got it, even more so..cause...man...it's screwed up. The fisheye is something else, I tell ya...it makes it worthless.



If you have Fisheye, then your FOV is too high.  Bring it down until things appear normal again.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

Bah. I can live with playing it the way they made it until they change it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If you have Fisheye, then your FOV is too high.  Bring it down until things appear normal again.



any idea what standard numbers should be?


4:3
16:10
16:10

?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we had a thread about mouse DPI, and it was interesting to see that pretty much no two people agreed. There was a decent amount that used 800 dpi ('stock') on their mice, and tons of people (mostly razer users) who ran at max DPI.



yeah I posted there. 

I think the reason for the Razer fan boys using the max DPI is because thats what they bought the mice for. if they were like me they had the game sensitivity at max (with a stock mouse) and weren't satisfied and therefore got more sensitive mice. (well my theory anyway)

as for the changing the foliage quality, I play on all low (everything-everything) to max my frame rates, and I can tell you, if anything, its harder to see people (I have played on high btw) since there is less detail but equal quantities, it becomes blocky and hard to see through.
(and its not the greatest rendering to begin with) 

however you will always have those pesky hackers and their chams (oh wait, that's what "Q" is for. nvm)


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

ON that note, I bough tthe 400DPI because of 2560x1600(as I said in that thread too), and then needing to move my hand less to move the mouse further...greatly helped when I had carpal tunnel.


In regards to viewability, medium is the best, high is just too much distraction with all it's prettiness.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah I posted there.
> 
> I think the reason for the Razer fan boys using the max DPI is because thats what they bought the mice for. if they were like me they had the game sensitivity at max (with a stock mouse) and weren't satisfied and therefore got more sensitive mice. (well my theory anyway)
> 
> ...



right so under/overgrowth settings only change QUALITY, not how much is there? excellent!


now all i need is answers to the FOV questions.


edit: stock FOV for Cod4 in 16:9 is 81, so i used that. i do like it, feels more natural.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> right so under/overgrowth settings only change QUALITY, not how much is there? excellent!
> 
> 
> now all i need is answers to the FOV questions.



I will test it myself cause I have seen videos of the Super Spot.  While the lower details makes everything blocky, it was painfully obvious when stuff did not fit into the blocky world....you know....the people I am trying to kill who are still set at high detail.  So you look and go "that thing is 4 generations of graphics newer looking than all the other stuff...shoot it" but I digress it is a none issue here.

DPI is subjective to the user so I have never considered it an advantage.  I personal need only 2 DPI settings, 800 and something higher like 1600, because some situations I prefer the higher res.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will test it myself cause I have seen videos of the Super Spot.  While the lower details makes everything blocky, it was painfully obvious when stuff did not fit into the blocky world....you know....the people I am trying to kill who are still set at high detail.  So you look and go "that thing is 4 generations of graphics newer looking than all the other stuff...shoot it" but I digress it is a none issue here.
> 
> DPI is subjective to the user so I have never considered it an advantage.  I personal need only 2 DPI settings, 800 and something higher like 1600, because some situations I prefer the higher res.



FOV as of now cannot be used to cheat.  When you go behind your monitor and screen resolution's ability, you get a fish eye effect where only stuff directly in front of you looks normal.  Everything else looks like it is stretched out.  My FOV is currently set slightly too high so my sights are off the further away the target is, but I will fix that today.

In general, standard monitor should stick with the 55 and wide should go with 75 to 80.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 16, 2010)

oh, another note, view distance does change with settings, but not enough to matter (even when sniping) with the exception of the Heli. the RU Heli has a horrible glare on low (also has to do with stock brightness settings) I cut my brightness by a third and it helped alot, but I still have some trouble spotting enemy Heli's at a distance.

BTW, does anybody notice that the two countries aircraft handle significantly different? (still balance, but different)


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

WAY different. the tanks are too, and seem ot ahve differnt damage they can take as well. I'm pretty impressed by it all, and so disappointed with the bugs on the server side. I loved how many things say it's a punkbuster issue, but I am doing nothing other than playing the game, so I shouldn't have issues, unless teh server client's PB is kicking people for hacking, and not doing it right.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

a lot of it is confusion. punkbuster reports everything, including connection drops, and kicks.

people read the logs and get confused when it says punkbuster dropped connection, etc.  that's just PB reporting, not causing. not saying none of the problems are PB, I KNOW some are - but it's not as wide and random as it's made out to be.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah for example, your net lagged out and PB data was missed due to packet loss - bam, PB kicks you (or just reports that you were kicked if you had large amounts of loss)


People blame PB, servers, everything - its often just router/internet issues. i had tons of drops the other day, funnily enough it was during a thunderstorm with flash flooding, i wonder why my net connection may have been unstable..


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 16, 2010)

I've never had a PB kick, that I know of. get lots that fit within that timeframe though...and I'm more than used to PB issues, unfortunately.


however, I know FOR A FACT, that a certain type of issue I get is caused by a hack being used on the server. It's like the hack gets the player data instead of the server, and this causes the kick.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> BTW, does anybody notice that the two countries aircraft handle significantly different? (still balance, but different)



They have always been like that.  It is both realistic and a Battlefield staple.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 16, 2010)

Just ordered the game.... I was very happy with single player. And can't wait to get into multiplayer


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> any idea what standard numbers should be?
> 
> 4:3
> 16:10
> 16:10





Mussels said:


> now all i need is answers to the FOV questions.
> 
> 
> edit: stock FOV for Cod4 in 16:9 is 81, so i used that. i do like it, feels more natural.



It's vertical FOV, not horizontal. 4:3=55 and 16:10=65, or 80 hFOV

These  two doest the trick and I use the 65 vFOV setting. Hit 100 in borderlands to end it messing my head up, that would be 74 in this game, might try it sometime.

http://emsai.net/projects/widescreen/fovcalc/
http://rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfbc2/fovcalculator.php


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> nah. i just relax more and fall into the flow of the match. i tend to overthink when i am sober.



I hear you. Frankly I loved to play with a nice buzz. Often even more fun. But it messed with my reaction time (and my sight if I've had enough). Essentially, all the same reasons you shouldn't drive etc.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

well, regardless of what FOV it is, 81 feels better to me


oh and people dont play better when drunk... they just THINK they are.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 16, 2010)

BC2 FOV Calculator


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

shevanel said:


> BC2 FOV Calculator



very interesting site .... says i need 56 FOV


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well, regardless of what FOV it is, 81 feels better to me



Yeah, that would be 107 actual, not that high. I've just seen people hit 120 there and that would be 140 already.

Wish that Thompson would have unlocked earlier. I like it, but when you are against a spray and pray medic, it's way underpowered 

And made a sniper distance kill with M1911, sure wish that they would tone down the kill distance of all guns. But there were weapon balance things done in BF2142 after a year in release, I'm sure we''ll see some in this too.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

shevanel said:


> BC2 FOV Calculator



Posted that couple posts up  Should have made it clearer.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 16, 2010)

I know a posted it about a week ago but eveyrone prolly didnt see it


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

this FOV stuff needs to be in the first/second post


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2010)

ShiBDiB Recon/Medic

Wont play in the TPU server until we make it hardcore


----------



## shevanel (Mar 16, 2010)

What is hardcore? No kill cam?

Oh yeah.. its a messy frag fest that will cause you to beat your wife and possibly smoke crack because of the basterds that annoy you on the interwebs via BC2 hardcore mode.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2010)

Playing drunk removes the rage for me! I don't get pissed off inside when I get one shotted by a shotty from 20 yards away 

oh and to Shevanel's post above, I don't think hardcore servers are hardcore at all, apart from the fact there is no minimap or crosshairs, every newby joins the hardcore matches to snipe anyways.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Wish that Thompson would have unlocked earlier. I like it, but when you are against a spray and pray medic, it's way underpowered
> 
> And made a sniper distance kill with M1911, sure wish that they would tone down the kill distance of all guns. But there were weapon balance things done in BF2142 after a year in release, I'm sure we''ll see some in this too.



Yeah the Thompson is just a novelty gun, it has far too much recoil, if you like it, you will most likely just use the G3 when you unlock it.



Mussels said:


> this FOV stuff needs to be in the first/second post



I meant to do that like last week, but I spaced it out, now it's up on 1st post 



ShiBDiB said:


> ShiBDiB Recon/Medic
> 
> Wont play in the TPU server until we make it hardcore



I don't think it will be going Hardcore, no real point, sucks the fun out of the game and makes even more people play Sniper and theres already enough of those.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 16, 2010)

Got the game to run for a while with no issues at medium/high settings and native resolution.  Thanks guys on the advice last night/yesterday/whatever time of day it is where you are...  It feels really good to be able to play without the crashes to desktop.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Anyone up for some games, TPU server pop is low, lets pile in and maybe others will join up.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 16, 2010)

omw


----------



## lemode (Mar 16, 2010)

ugh i just logged off...hit 28 and now i have to pass out! should have been on an hour ago!

Edit* Kurgan I'm catching up there with you in the Tag department!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 16, 2010)

proof that Kurgan does bleed!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> ugh i just logged off...hit 28 and now i have to pass out! should have been on an hour ago!
> 
> Edit* Kurgan I'm catching up there with you in the Tag department!



Yes you are, you play too much, lol.



exodusprime1337 said:


> proof that Kurgan does bleed!!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100316/BFBC2Game 2010-03-16 04-04-40-77.jpg



I say it's a photoshop!


----------



## gumpty (Mar 16, 2010)

I've not had many problems with BC2 and crashing in-game. I had a BSOD in the SP, and a total of 2 CTDs in the MP. And the usual problems getting on servers, which doesn't bother me too much as I can usually just click 'Play Now' if I can't get on favourite servers.

However, there is one thing that BC2 does that I find bizarre. It crashes my PC during shut-down. Without fail, every time I go to shut-down or restart after playing BC2 (even if I have not been in-game - just menu screen), my computer will BSOD on the 'shutting-down' screen.
Weird. It doesn't really bother me at all - cause I'm shutting down anyway. But it is a wee bit of a pain cause it doesn't shut down properly and restarts. I have thought about re-installing the game (I have it via Steam), but I can't really be bothered as it's not that big a deal.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well, regardless of what FOV it is, 81 feels better to me
> 
> 
> oh and people dont play better when drunk... they just THINK they are.



Yep !


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 16, 2010)

I keep forgetting, Could you all please check to make sure your TS key is not mapped to the same spot as squad chat. I keep getting one sided conversations, and it's funny but a little irritating.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 16, 2010)

Just finished the single player campaign and....it was average save for some great bits of humour. My favourite being the conversation about the predator film and "I gotta save me some cheerleaders!"


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 16, 2010)

this game is a load of shit to find a server and when u do it has over 400ping, the menu lol what menu more like one big bug, ea really done there best on this game


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Just finished the single player campaign and....it was average save for some great bits of humour. My favourite being the conversation about the predator film and "I gotta save me some cheerleaders!"



what about all the digs at modern warfare 2? "pansies with heartbeat sensors" and "if this was a snowmobile..."




Live OR Die said:


> this game is a load of shit to find a server and when u do it has over 400ping, the menu lol what menu more like one big bug, ea really done there best on this game



do a search for sydney and add all the servers there to favourites. Also, make sure you dont have any filters (show full, show empty) - servers are full a lot, which is why you're only seeing foreign ones.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 16, 2010)

"what about all the digs at modern warfare 2? "pansies with heartbeat sensors" and "if this was a snowmobile..."

 Yeh it had some well written stuff and everyone has gotta love Haggard, he the man


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 16, 2010)

most of the time i just get failed to connected to EA so i cant even get that far lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> most of the time i just get failed to connected to EA so i cant even get that far lol



i'd be checking your net connection, or disabling Upnp in your router. i have no problems at all except for server downtimes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Alright lemode, put some knifing distance again  Getting close to 2.0 now also, even with knifing like crazy lately.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

The only problems i have are the lost connection thing and dump to desktop with no error.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> The only problems i have are the lost connection thing and dump to desktop with no error.



it takes a dump on my desktop only when i type at the end of rounds - hitting enter as the map changes quits to desktop for some reason.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

I was wondering how you get the Garand ? I have all the BF games except 2142. I heard you can get the unlock if you have the keycodes ? I kind of remember hearing this on one of the threads, but I can't find it. Thanks !


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I was wondering how you get the Garand ? I have all the BF games except 2142. I heard you can get the unlock if you have the keycodes ? I kind of remember hearing this on one of the threads, but I can't find it. Thanks !



i cant get it, cause my bloody BF2 keys are registered to an email i no longer have


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I was wondering how you get the Garand ? I have all the BF games except 2142. I heard you can get the unlock if you have the keycodes ? I kind of remember hearing this on one of the threads, but I can't find it. Thanks !



The veterans page is still down so once they fix it then it will be able to use it. 

i have it as well even in my weapons and gadgets page but cannot equip it when im in game


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2010)

Since I bought my copy from Steam, I didn't get a manual, not even a PDF version

Does anyone know of an online version?  This same crap happend with BF2, I even tried getting a replacement manual using my warranty.  A hearty "up yours" was my only response from Steam/EA.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The veterans page is still down so once they fix it then it will be able to use it.
> 
> i have it as well even in my weapons and gadgets page but cannot equip it when im in game



I didn't find it was that awesome honestly. 

I think you should update your sig lol. That's why I was shocked to see you @ lvl 20 something.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Since I bought my copy from Steam, I didn't get a manual, not even a PDF version
> 
> Does anyone know of an online version?  This same crap happend with BF2, I even tried getting a replacement manual using my warranty.  A hearty "up yours" was my only response from Steam/EA.



this good enough
http://www.ultimateprestige.com/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Since I bought my copy from Steam, I didn't get a manual, not even a PDF version
> 
> Does anyone know of an online version?  This same crap happend with BF2, I even tried getting a replacement manual using my warranty.  A hearty "up yours" was my only response from Steam/EA.



Um googling "bfbc2 manual" brings up plenty of links...

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ny-2-pc/915107-bfbc2-manual-up-everybody.html

As for the Garand I have it but only once did it appear in my loadout on some random server I now don't remember. I have read that it is banned server-side most places. Can the admins at TPU server confirm or deny that?


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 16, 2010)

I wish the TPU server was hardcore, as hardcore is more realistic. None of this it takes 6-8 shots from an AK to kill someone(unrealistic) 

When I'm not in the TPU server I'm playing hardcore and never noticed to many snipers. 

Also, if you did make it hardcore I'm sure you can restrict how many recon classes a team can have so you can limit snipers.

Just a thought...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> I wish the TPU server was hardcore, as hardcore is more realistic. None of this it takes 6-8 shots from an AK to kill someone(unrealistic)
> 
> When I'm not in the TPU server I'm playing hardcore and never noticed to many snipers.
> 
> ...



I find the same thing true, for the unrelasticness,

for the snipers there are lots of snipers, just lots of them suck so it doesnt make a difference ;-). and truly if you got shot in the chest by a sniper you would die expecially if it was a 50 cal.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the links.  I must add, this manual is worthless.  It took me a while when I was playing medic to realize that I had to unlock my med kit and paddles.  I kept scrolling through my weapons wondering "what the heck."  The manual doesn't even explain stuff like that. [rant]When I was a boy games came with really detailed manuals, sometimes two, and ususally a quick links card, and a nice big box, something to hold onto.  Devs these days are worried more about trees than providing a worthwhile product.  Well, I can remember the time when...[/end rant]


----------



## wolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Gotta chime in and say I'm having a ball with this game on Aussie servers, currently using the medkit for bulk heals+revives, and the Saiga with a 12 shot clip, double ammo pack and the WWII M1911.

Fun all the time with a spectrum ranging from downright hilarious on-a-roll ownage, to double-fist-hitting-table rage. excellent game hahaha


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Thanks for the links.  I must add, this manual is worthless.  It took me a while when I was playing medic to realize that I had to unlock my med kit and paddles.  I kept scrolling through my weapons wondering "what the heck."  The manual doesn't even explain stuff like that. [rant]When I was a boy games came with really detailed manuals, sometimes two, and ususally a quick links card, and a nice big box, something to hold onto.  Devs these days are worried more about trees than providing a worthwhile product.  Well, I can remember the time when...[/end rant]



lmao, i truly have never read a manual for a game in my life, you can find something out easily if not it will be easier to just find the answer on the internet, that might be why there not making them detailed anymore


----------



## lemode (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Alright lemode, put some knifing distance again  Getting close to 2.0 now also, even with knifing like crazy lately.



Haha...you're a knifing machine! 

I've had it happen multiple times now, when I play on servers with a ping above 100, my knife does not register 5 times out of 10. I see the blood, their head move back, but they don't die! I love to melée but I can only do it half the time on the TPU server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i cant get it, cause my bloody BF2 keys are registered to an email i no longer have



Have you tried the ea chat and talking with them about it?



Johnny5 said:


> I wish the TPU server was hardcore, as hardcore is more realistic. None of this it takes 6-8 shots from an AK to kill someone(unrealistic)
> 
> When I'm not in the TPU server I'm playing hardcore and never noticed to many snipers.
> 
> ...



The server admin tool is pretty useless right now, it can change the map, but sometimes it doesnt even want to do that, and you can only change to the next map in the order its set in, and you can't change the order. 

Either way, it's a videogame, it's meant to have a sense of realism, but not be realistic, defib's ain't going to do crap to someone who got shot up or hit with a tank shell. Health packs don't work in real life, and a suit case isn't going to supply ammo very well.

I'm not sure why some people want hardcore, and how hardcore they want it, cause honestly if people want maps turned off, then I'm done playing Medic, not worth my time to run out and hit a corpse with paddles to find out he's not on my team, or to not be able to realize someone is dead or needs a health pack that is in my vicinity that I can't see at that time.



epicfail said:


> I find the same thing true, for the unrelasticness,
> 
> for the snipers there are lots of snipers, just lots of them suck so it doesnt make a difference ;-). and truly if you got shot in the chest by a sniper you would die expecially if it was a 50 cal.



Even on normal servers, it just gets annoying playing in anything but a 32 player game. I notice any game with 20 or less people is sniperfest, all people do is hide and take pot shots at the few that actually want to play the game. And hardcore makes it even worse.

The way I look at how the bullet damage works in games is like this. 1 shot for anything to the chest will kill someone most of the time, maybe it won't kill you now, but you will most likely die soon. So when it takes 2 body shots by a sniper rifles, or 6 - 8 by a PP2000 those would be the shots to completely end someones life, right then and there, no running off and bleeding out. Which makes sense to me, the games not completely realistic, but it's close enough for me to be happy.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> The only problems i have are the lost connection thing and dump to desktop with no error.



I have exactly the same problems.
I can play fine on 16 player server (squad dm), but I often lose connection when there are about 25+ players.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Have you tried the ea chat and talking with them about it?



Yeah this works apparently. I input my BF2 key and tried out Heroes for another one at which point I had a vet rank of 1. Emailed them my BF1942, Road To Rome and Vietnam keys that the site wouldn't take and now my vet rank is 4.

And by the way, while there are probably multiple causes, the only time Ive had CTD was when I tried turning up my overclock the other day (and which was memetest, 1 hour Prime and 3 runs of 3dmark stable) but got constant CTDs until I turned it back down. This game seems extremely sensitive to any instability...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> Haha...you're a knifing machine!
> 
> I've had it happen multiple times now, when I play on servers with a ping above 100, my knife does not register 5 times out of 10. I see the blood, their head move back, but they don't die! I love to melée but I can only do it half the time on the TPU server.



Yeah, I know exactly what you mean, going for tags like I said is a suicide mission, not only do you risk them turning around and shooting you or someone spawning on them and spotting you, or knifing them and having your original target spot you. But you also risk running dead up on them and sinking the knife straight in, and not having it kill them, then they heard you stab them, turn and stab you since theres that small cooldown (lame) or shoot you. Sadly it happens quite a bit, getting shot I say "crap", but getting stabbed after I clearly stabbed someone who was standing still and having them live to stab me makes me angry. If we are in a knife fight I'm fine, because I'm sure they connected with me as much as I did with them and didn't have it register since we are both sending info to the server.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah this works apparently. I input my BF2 key and tried out Heroes for another one at which point I had a vet rank of 1. Emailed them my BF1942, Road To Rome and Vietnam keys that the site wouldn't take and now my vet rank is 4.



Yeah, I mean BF2 is old, 1942 and Vietnam are even older, I've heard a lot of people get them re0registered, they can't always expect domains to not go down and such and I have heard they are pretty good about it. I got a copy of Vietnam off ebay, was looking for a non-registered copy but almost everyone selling them wasn't sure if theirs was registered, so I just said screw it and bought one, if it don't register I'll talk to EA about it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

If you got shot in the leg with a .50 cal you would die,because of hydraulic shock.Basically the vacuum caused by the bullet as it passes through sucks the blood from the rest of your body causing instant death.My mate who as in the army told me.


----------



## raptori (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right place for this question ...... if I wanna play it online should I buy full retail game or just a genuine serial .... i have a friend in USA should I ask him for full package or just the serial 
note:
we don't have trusted online credit card like VISA or mastercard service so I can buy it from steam.
we don't have genuine retail games in market .... and I don't know what does BF-BC2 require in order to play it online.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> If you got shot in the leg with a .50 cal you would die,because of hydraulic shock.Basically the vacuum caused by the bullet as it passes through sucks the blood from the rest of your body causing instant death.My mate who as in the army told me.



I wonder if thats true, seems like a myth. Sounds cool, but I can't imagine the bullet causing a vacuum through blown apart flesh. Maybe if it made a clean entrance and exit, but a 50 cal would pretty much rip off any part of a limb on the wrong side.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

raptori said:


> I don't know if this is the right place for this question ...... if I wanna play it online should I buy full retail game or just a genuine serial .... i have a friend in USA should I ask him for full package or just the serial
> note:
> we don't have trusted online credit card like VISA or mastercard service so I can buy it from steam.
> we don't have genuine retail games in market .... and I don't know what does BF-BC2 require in order to play it online.



give your friend the money, and have him gift you the game through steam. the steam version requires you to be online to play MP... funnily enough, so does the game. thats the only requirements for the steam version.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

What Mussels said, also can you set up a paypal, then you don't have to worry about a creditcard, all you should need is a bank account and you would be set to make your own purchases.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I dont know if its true but a .50 cal bullet would have a hellava vacuum/vortex behind it at twice the speed of sound.


----------



## raptori (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What Mussels said, also can you set up a paypal, then you don't have to worry about a creditcard, all you should need is a bank account and you would be set to make your own purchases.



as far as I know our Banks don't support online stuff yet (like paypal) and I'm searching about easiest suggestions to get original BF-BC2 copy ..... thanks.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I didn't find it was that awesome honestly.



I'm thinking it would be a fairly good open site sniper rifle. 
That is a 30-06 round. Plus semi-auto.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I'm thinking it would be a fairly good open site sniper rifle.
> That is a 30-06 round. Plus semi-auto.



The M60 is a good open site sniper rifle  I have the M1 unlocked but haven't tried to equip it, maybe I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> I dont know if its true but a .50 cal bullet would have a hellava vacuum/vortex behind it at twice the speed of sound.



you dont have to worry about the vacuum. you have to worry about the giant hole in you.

Instant kill or not, there aint no drug-free man on the planet who can take a bullet and keep running around firing assault weapons. if you want realism, dont play video games... they're no where near it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol i know they're no were near real.If we all wanted real we'd be in iraq or afghanistan.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> Lol i know they're no were near real.If we all wanted real we'd be in iraq or afghanistan.



theres no revives over there ;-)


----------



## raptori (Mar 16, 2010)

epicfail said:


> theres no revives over there ;-)



and no decent online gaming ....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Well people like you are changing that. Wow, a real Iraqi. Freakin' sweet.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> I dont know if its true but a .50 cal bullet would have a hellava vacuum/vortex behind it at twice the speed of sound.



Well you'd die of blood loss. Those bullets tear people in half. It wouldn't suck the blood out you but it would take your leg and you'd bleed out because you have a major artery in each leg. I think its the femoral artery and you'd bleed out pretty quick.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Well you'd die of blood loss. Those bullets tear people in half. It wouldn't suck the blood out you but it would take your leg and you'd bleed out because you have a major artery in each leg. I think its the femoral artery and you'd bleed out pretty quick.



You need to space this out into a full hour show and go through a bunch of crazy symptoms that make no sense first, also got to limp around and be sarcastic


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Well you'd die of blood loss. Those bullets tear people in half. It wouldn't suck the blood out you but it would take your leg and you'd bleed out because you have a major artery in each leg. I think its the femoral artery and you'd bleed out pretty quick.



you'd die of immediate limb/organ loss. HOLY SHIT WHERE DID MY HEAD GO OH WAIT I HAVE NO HEAD SO I CANT TALK RIGHT NOW


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you'd die of immediate limb/organ loss. HOLY SHIT WHERE DID MY HEAD GO OH WAIT I HAVE NO HEAD SO I CANT TALK RIGHT NOW




remember theres the nubs that dont go for headshots ;-)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

epicfail said:


> remember theres the nubs that dont go for headshots ;-)



Toe shots is where it's at, watch them walk around on nubs.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Toe shots is where it's at, watch them walk around on nubs.



lmao it would be so awesome if they actually made it that realistic but it would kind of be fucked, 

like if you got shot in the leg you limp when moving or something and slowly bleed out depending on were and what gun shot you, and a medic actually has to heal you in that area, maybe not super intense but actually click on the spot for a bit depending on the wound, and watch it heal up.


----------



## human_error (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Toe shots is where it's at, watch them walk around on nubs.



nah finger shots are where it's at - "NOOB TUBE ME WITH NO FINGERS MOFO!"


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

The update is out,mine just updated when i ran it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The M60 is a good open site sniper rifle  I have the M1 unlocked but haven't tried to equip it, maybe I'll give it a shot.



I think they shoot the same round.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You need to space this out into a full hour show and go through a bunch of crazy symptoms that make no sense first, also got to limp around and be sarcastic



"house" - Differential diagnosis people, what could cause a man to lose his leg ?

"cameron" - Patient was shot by a 50cal bullet in iraq !

"house" - Everybody lies

"chase" - maybe it was a blood clot that lodged in his femoral artery and the pressure behind it caused the leg to explode

"house" - Idiot, I was kidding about them lying of course he was shot



Mussels said:


> you'd die of immediate limb/organ loss. HOLY SHIT WHERE DID MY HEAD GO OH WAIT I HAVE NO HEAD SO I CANT TALK RIGHT NOW



Even if the bullet didn't kill you instantly the fact that you lost an arm or leg would make you lose the will to live.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just to let everyone know who has dropped me a PM, this week is quarter finals in college, so anytime I am not doing homework, I will be playing the game (and knifing a lot of people) to relieve stress. I have been working on a new list setup since the club has grown so large, so don't worry, if you sent me a PM, you will be added to the list, just this week its either killing people or working on my finals. And if you still want to be added to the list, just toss me a PM and you will be on the new one when it goes up.



DrPepper said:


> "house" - Differential diagnosis people, what could cause a man to lose his leg ?
> 
> "cameron" - Patient was shot by a 50cal bullet in iraq !
> 
> ...



That sounds just about dead on


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> The update is out,mine just updated when i ran it.



i had to restart steam, and still see no update even after logging into the game


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

weird,my retail just did the update.

EDIT- mines 522174


----------



## human_error (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> The update is out,mine just updated when i ran it.



No update for me - steam's not got any update listed and i can login in-game and play on servers without updating 

**edit**


> *UPDATE* 533175 is going live now. STEAM will launch later, possibly tomorrow, as it needs to go through extra QA before it goes live on Steam.



^^ taken from the EA update post http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/961469-new-patch-v522175-update.html. Don't do this to me steam, i want my patch now dammit!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> weird,my retail just did the update.
> 
> EDIT- mines 522174



where do we check that version?


edit: thanks error


seems like many fixes are not in the patch and it causes issues for some - good thing us steam users get to wait a bit, eh?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> where do we check that version?
> 
> 
> edit: thanks error
> ...



houray for issues ;-/, but you no if theres any way to manually update?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought mine would be 522175 but seems not,it deffo updated tho


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 16, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> I wish the TPU server was hardcore, as hardcore is more realistic. None of this it takes 6-8 shots from an AK to kill someone(unrealistic)
> 
> When I'm not in the TPU server I'm playing hardcore and never noticed to many snipers.
> 
> ...



We should have a knife battle for who has the coolest name.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 16, 2010)

Can we have knife and pistol on tpu server sometime?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 16, 2010)

I would play on TPU more often but for some reason I get a high ping from this server, sometimes over 150ms. I tend to stay on servers that are under 70ms. I am in the USA so not sure why it would lag out on me.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> Can we have knife and pistol on tpu server sometime?



Yeah say 3:00 a.m. MST. That should be a good time for you in 
the UK and then I don't have to see it either.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I would play on TPU more often but for some reason I get a high ping from this server, sometimes over 150ms. I tend to stay on servers that are under 70ms. I am in the USA so not sure why it would lag out on me.



150ms? stop bragging... i sit at 300ms.

playable, but knifing is out and it just doesnt feel as smooth (but no teleporting, thanks to a working anti-lag mechanism in game)


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 16, 2010)

tigger said:


> weird,my retail just did the update.
> 
> EDIT- mines 522174



Any one know what the fixes are ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Any one know what the fixes are ?



Single Player -
Fixed: Graphical issues on some systems on SP_03 (at start and when displaying background mountains at “Up river”)
Fixed: Character voice issue during cut scenes in SP_03b (only affected Spanish)
Fixed: Hang when killed using TOW Launchers in SP_05
Fixed: Graphical issue on some systems on SP_05 (displaying background mountains)
Fixed: Voice volume in cut scenes on SP_06
Fixed: Unexpected dialog at start of SP_08 (only affected Italian)
Fixed: Random crash in SP_09 cut scenes

Multi Player -
Fixed: Server Browser - Joining a password protected server results in a connection timeout
Fixed: Server Browser auto updating server list when reopened causing a timeout issue
Fixed: Password issue during Friend invites
Fixed: Password text field issue on joining a password protected server
Fixed: “Flickering” ship on Arica Harbor
Fixed: Clan tags that use numbers in them displaying a “0” on the Select Spawn Point screen
Fixed: Display issue on long server names
Fixed: Mortar Strike icon not updating (Beta issue)
Fixed: No “Exit Game” menu option appearing at the end of some rounds.
Fixed: Flickering user rank icon (appeared as an animated gif) when user reaches rank 10.
Fixed: Flickering trees and “Red Box” on Laguna Presa
Fixed: User is logged out when failing to create a new soldier
Fixed: Zeus stationary weapon not appearing in stats
Fixed: Zu23 not appearing in stats
Fixed: BMD3 AA not appearing in stats
Fixed: Friend request displaying incorrect Veteran stats
Fixed: End of Round screen displayed incorrect “UAV_Station” – now displays correct localized text.
Fixed: K/D ratio displays in the Front End
Fixed: K/D ratio displays correctly when “comparing”
Change: Server browser now defaults to list via Ping first
Change: News Ticker font support for Spanish, Polish, Russian and Japanese
Change: New message for server full (reported as “I get no message when I try and join a server, it does nothing”)
Change: New message displayed for attempting to join a password protected server without providing a password (reported as “I get no message when I try and join a server, it does nothing”)
Change: Displays version number on Front End Legal Screen
Change: Display of weapon icon during loading screen


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe AA will work for me now. Probably not but I can try...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Trip, those look like the fixes from a few days ago, is that the list they posted up, if so, thats funny.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Free BF Heroes Gear for BFBC2 Players


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

hardcore is ok sometimes, but i would not be ok with making the server hardcore all of the time.  I like the fact that the game takes more strategy and tactic than just twitch reaction.  hardcore mode in my eyes makes it much more like MW - so fast it's ridiculous.

not saying regular mode is super realistic in the amount of shots it takes, but it's more fun - to me.

and as far as realism goes - there are tanks that should be going 60+mph going around 20.  you have rocket launchers that don't cause the destruction or splash damage a real rocket launcher would - and people still complaining it's too much... it's a freaking rocket, of course it will cause a lot of damage!!

the guns/gameplay is set to be balanced rather than realistic.  if realism is the most important, you'd be better off with something like ARMA or a VCS or something.


----------



## human_error (Mar 16, 2010)

I just read a DICE post on the steam forums confirming that securom will be removed from the steam version of the game - that's one less piece of rubbish to worry about then 

source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

human_error said:


> I just read a DICE post on the steam forums confirming that securom will be removed from the steam version of the game - that's one less piece of rubbish to worry about then
> 
> source



Yeah, they already got some sort of setup on Steam, you get 10 installs, but you can deactivate your installs so you really get infinite as long as you deactivate them.


----------



## human_error (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, they already got some sort of setup on Steam, you get 10 installs, but you can deactivate your installs so you really get infinite as long as you deactivate them.



I thought that was just hooking into the securom install limit code for activating/deactivating. Since you can only play with steam running i wouldn't have thought they would be concerned about install numbers much (yes you could use offline mode to spread the game around your friends but that would only work for single player mode anyway).


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Trip, those look like the fixes from a few days ago, is that the list they posted up, if so, thats funny.



Yeah it's the most recent change log that eastcoast had posted. I dont think anything changed other than it passed QA testing finally. 

Source


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah I see, well hopefully they got some more fixes coming, everythings running pretty smooth for me, just a few minor bugs, but some of them can be very annoying sometimes, but seems like they been working diligently.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 16, 2010)

human_error said:


> No update for me - steam's not got any update listed and i can login in-game and play on servers without updating
> 
> **edit**
> ^^ taken from the EA update post http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/961469-new-patch-v522175-update.html. Don't do this to me steam, i want my patch now dammit!



You linked the thread so you probably already saw this, but for everyone else who might not go to the link:

"The patch is backward compatible. (We are not updating the servers, only the game clients.) So old & new game clients can play with each other."
(Source)


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 16, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> I wish the TPU server was hardcore, as hardcore is more realistic. None of this it takes 6-8 shots from an AK to kill someone(unrealistic)
> 
> When I'm not in the TPU server I'm playing hardcore and never noticed to many snipers.
> 
> ...



If you want realistic go play Project Reality. 

I play as recon and do not like this "limit recon" talk.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

what he means is that on hardcore, because recon is basically one shot kill, we could just limit the number of recons.

that's because the reason most people don't like hardcore is because recons can kill too easy, and it gets swamped with them. 

so he's not really saying 

"make it more realistic by limiting recon"
he's saying
"make it more realistic, but limit recon so it's not impossible"

either way idc, i don't like hardcore for many reasons, mostly because it amps up the pace which is what i DO NOT want.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> If you want realistic go play Project Reality.
> 
> I play as recon and do not like this "limit recon" talk.



I agree, if there is less recon, theres less people to stab easily  I row my knife like a canoe paddle through snipers.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I row my knife like a canoe paddle through snipers.



lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2010)

damn i did a full format today and this reinstalling everything is horrible!!!

im reinstalling BC2 as we speak. hopfully with the format and the new update i can play this game without my bc2 thinking some of my keys are still press after i release them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn i did a full format today and this reinstalling everything is horrible!!!
> 
> im reinstalling BC2 as we speak. hopfully with the format and the new update i can play this game without my bc2 thinking some of my keys are still press after i release them.



That happens a lot with me for a, I try to ask for ammo in chat and it comes out as "mmo" and then I get stuck strafing left for a bit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2010)

yea! earlier me a scrizz were in the heli and my key were sticking so bad that it took everything i had to keep the thing in the air. im usually a great pilot but not when keys are sticking


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, if there is less recon, theres less people to stab easily  I row my knife like a canoe paddle through snipers.



HEY I was *typing* to *you* last night and then you stabbed me while I was typing and that was the only time you ever got to stab me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> HEY I was *typing* to *you* last night and then you stabbed me while I was typing and that was the only time you ever got to stab me.



Yeah I felt pretty bad about that, especially since you had that amazing UAV shot before that. Give it time though, everyone else will attest, I'll make a connection or 10 sooner or later.

When I get denied a knifing I am usually out for blood and headed back to that location.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2010)

They need to update everyones' steam clients and stop dickin around


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I felt pretty bad about that, especially since you had that amazing UAV shot before that. Give it time though, everyone else will attest, I'll make a connection or 10 sooner or later.
> 
> When I get denied a knifing I am usually out for blood and headed back to that location.



I was watching the roof of the building with the UAV and saw you run out from where the stairs are and knife that other sniper on top of the building. You were running straight at me with your knife while I'm watching myself from 3rd person was terrifying.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2010)

Bull Shit. I run a 10Mbps Line


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 16, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I was watching the roof of the building with the UAV and saw you run out from where the stairs are and knife that other sniper on top of the building. You were running straight at me with your knife while I'm watching myself from 3rd person was terrifying.



Oh noez, another poor guy's gonna die... Hey, wait a minute...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG this is gay!! i just sold my GTX 285 on ebay and it say the money is pending in paypal and said it wont be release til he leave positive feedback or it shows that it was delivered. WTF i have NEVER had this happen before! i already emailed the guy and told him that i will not ship until it clears paypal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Um yeah. Don't.


FRAGS: Friends Really Against Grenade Spam


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree with the assessment about Hardcore turns the game into a fast paced "run and gun" shooter but having to shoot someone 6-8 times with every gun but a sniper and shotgun, just makes you wanna blow something up.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, if there is less recon, theres less people to stab easily  I row my knife like a canoe paddle through snipers.



My motions sensors and VSS would like to lodge a formal denial.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 16, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Oh noez, another poor guy's gonna die... Hey, wait a minute...



Then I landed a UAV missile on his head! He blew up right behind me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um yeah. Don't.
> 
> 
> FRAGS: Friends Really Against Grenade Spam



The guy emailed me saying that it looks like it went through on his end but he wants a smooth transaction here so i told him i would refund his money and have him resend it through paypal to my email address and see if that works.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The guy emailed me saying that it looks like it went through on his end but he wants a smooth transaction here so i told him i would refund his money and have him resend it through paypal to my email address and see if that works.



I sold My PS3 on ebay and got defrauded because of the " Won't receive the money until product received" bullshit. It is a fake. DO NOT SHIP IT. send the email to ebay phishing checker as well as paypal fake checker.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 16, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Then I landed a UAV missile on his head! He blew up right behind me.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I sold My PS3 on ebay and got defrauded because of the " Won't receive the money until product received" bullshit. It is a fake. DO NOT SHIP IT. send the email to ebay phishing checker as well as paypal fake checker.



Im making him send the money through normal paypal so i get it instantly. im not waiting til he receives the product or leaves feedback


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im making him send the money through normal paypal so i get it instantly. im not waiting til he receives the product or leaves feedback



Good, I lost 500 on my PS3... it got rerouted to Nigeria


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

EU server uncherried (made up a word)! First gold star and new score record.





Oh and new patch brings [] automatically to clan tags. So everyone remove those, plain TPU is enough. They did the same in a patch in BF2142, forgot about that. Good thing you guys didn't got with (TPU) or anything like that, [(TPU)] would look silly


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2010)

Live OR Die said:


> this game is a load of shit to find a server and when u do it has over 400ping, the menu lol what menu more like one big bug, ea really done there best on this game



?

i play on servers with 17 ping... when u go to the server browser cancel its initial search and check all the boxes to the right and click find. It'll speed it up.. then just sort by ping and stop being a mw2 whore


----------



## lemode (Mar 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG this is gay!! i just sold my GTX 285 on ebay and it say the money is pending in paypal and said it wont be release til he leave positive feedback or it shows that it was delivered. WTF i have NEVER had this happen before! i already emailed the guy and told him that i will not ship until it clears paypal.



Yeah that went into effect last year. I was so pissed! I stopped using eBay really. Used computer hardware is a ‘high risk’ item and you won’t have the money till 3 days after confirmed delivery or + feedback from the  buyer.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 16, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> EU server uncherried (made up a word)! First gold star and new score record.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100316/BFBC2Game_EU_server.jpg
> 
> Oh and new patch brings [] automatically to clan tags. So everyone remove those, plain TPU is enough. They did the same in a patch in BF2142, forgot about that. Good thing you guys didn't got with (TPU) or anything like that, [(TPU)] would look silly



the 5k points from the pin all the way to the left is why ur score is so good


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> the 5k points from the pin all the way to the left is why ur score is so good



I know and isn't gold start 5000 points too  That total score is silly, I said it already on beta, but I wasn't aiming high, just played. And two new maps, looked nice. Wish US TPU server would run all conquest maps, no matter how good or bad they are. I mean the game is 2 weeks old, if we start getting picky about maps now, what will it be year later.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2010)

Man I sucked it so hard last night (desperately need a new mouse surface too; just ordered). Not just killed constantly but no real squad action going down either. But I still had a blast. That's how I measure a truly great online shooter.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

*Tip of the Day!!*

If you want Russians to speak with an English Accent then open up the Gamesettings.ini file and change OriginalVOForEnemyTeam= from 1 to 0.  Problem is not everyone knows this so even if you ask for ammo/med kit they still may not understand until this is widely made known.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you want Russians to speak with an English Accent then open up the Gamesettings.ini file and change OriginalVOForEnemyTeam= from 1 to 0.  Problem is not everyone knows this so even if you ask for ammo/med kit they still may not understand until this is widely made known.



I don't know why it isn't in the options (or doesn't work). In BF2142 you could change them to speak English, or even your native language. Although the stuff you say does turn up on the minimap.


----------



## ComradeSader (Mar 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i cant get it, cause my bloody BF2 keys are registered to an email i no longer have



All you need is the account name and password for BF2, don't need the same email iirc. Older games (BF1942, BF:V etc) only require a CD key.



wolf said:


> Fun all the time with a spectrum ranging from downright hilarious on-a-roll ownage, to double-fist-hitting-table rage. excellent game hahaha



QFT


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 16, 2010)

Back to EU server, others come too, so I'm not the onlyone everyone wants to knife  edit: hmm empty


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 16, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I don't know why it isn't in the options (or doesn't work). In BF2142 you could change them to speak English, or even your native language. Although the stuff you say does turn up on the minimap.



This is reveals the condition of the game when it was released for sale.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 16, 2010)

all of the maps are in the US server rotation, but because of the screwed up server software, the rotation doesn't work properly. it repeats maps multiple times.  

i can verify as of this second, all of the available conquest maps are in rotation on the us server. they always have been, i can only remember once when they were not, and it was not on purpose.

you keep saying they are not all on there, but they are. i think it's more when you happen to play you see it on whatever maps, and think that's it. it is definitely not.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 16, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I don't know why it isn't in the options (or doesn't work). In BF2142 you could change them to speak English, or even your native language. Although the stuff you say does turn up on the minimap.



It works, but the selection switch in the option menu for "Localization" of in game voice is broken.  YOu have manually change in the game's ini file.  That is how I got mine to stay selected for En only.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My motions sensors and VSS would like to lodge a formal denial.



That would be a close range sniper, I like to make the long haul way back into enemy lines and knife the snipers who won't be using motion grenades as they expect they get the high and dry cushy life, these are usually the ones who hate kill cams, I like to make them work for it. 

The close quarters ones, now that is a challenge, the key is to start the slash before you round the corner, that way when they come around (if they do) they are expecting to start their stab first, but you already have yours wound up and you slash them down without the lock on. It's a bit trickier since you don't get a lock, but that just makes it more satisfying.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 16, 2010)

I like your work ethic. 

I much prefer the slash as well but I'll have to try timing them around blind corners. My most satisfying knife slash occurred as I parachuted off a building upon an unsuspecting engineer. Slashing just as I landed, I didn't even make a sound.

I don't really call it sniping at all with the VSS. It's silent infiltration.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 17, 2010)

Eww, I'm full of holes! Bleeding, come patch me up 

I get what you said about the G3 1Kurgan1, got some taste of it earlier, but on the receiving side 

And same NC-rated tank sex from EU server, it was empty, so we got bored


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 17, 2010)

Fun tank squad action at TPU tonight  I love being a gunner with a driver who knows what he doing like Triptex. Good round for me got 7500 points (100 heals award). Needed that after getting pounded last night. Be back there later!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

well decided id join up and play today, think i got 70 ich knifes within the 3-4 games ;-).
got mailman quite a few times 

was fun ill be on tommorow


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

Had a few good rounds tonight gentlemen. 

@ Kursah Thanks for games. You clan is pretty fun to play with. 

PS:


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 17, 2010)

xfx 5870 xxx edition will be here friday, and in 2 weeks i'll have my second one with a gtx285 as a physx card!!! w00t!!!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 17, 2010)

Man that was fun tonight guys.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad to see the servers getting more stable. Had one really good game tonight in the 2000 zone with a positive kill ratio and when I crashed to desktop (first time) I never got to see my actual stats. I did notice my over all score and knife kills were more so I assume a got everything. I had adjusted my FOV to 90 and then it crashed plus wouldn't let me in my resume for SP. I dropped it to 75 and all seems good. 
This has to be the best game I've ever played. I sure wish I could get the $60 
I spent on MW2 back. Got it thru steam , so no trading even.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

Has this new patch applied to all version including retail because I didnt see mine update at all?

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/961469-new-patch-v522175-update.html



> Single Player -
> Fixed: Graphical issues on some systems on SP_03 (at start and when displaying background mountains at “Up river”)
> Fixed: Character voice issue during cut scenes in SP_03b (only affected Spanish)
> Fixed: Hang when killed using TOW Launchers in SP_05
> ...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 17, 2010)

seems the patch did come through for me... and why is everyone talking about the game get in here and play lawl!!!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If you want Russians to speak with an English Accent then open up the Gamesettings.ini file and change OriginalVOForEnemyTeam= from 1 to 0.  Problem is not everyone knows this so even if you ask for ammo/med kit they still may not understand until this is widely made known.



best tip ever

i was wondering why they didnt have that.. now i know they do. awesome


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2010)

played horrible last night, couldn't fly to save my life. too tired to try to lvl recon (I hate that class so much) ended up just screwing around.

excellent squad action in panama canal though. and my headset came in so I should be on TS tonight. 

has anyone else noticed slight but constant lag the past few days (barely noticeable twitches, almost like it skipped a frame) or is it just me?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey i got on ts last night before joining the server and it showed no one in there, do i need to get some kind of guest pass or something?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Hey i got on ts last night before joining the server and it showed no one in there, do i need to get some kind of guest pass or something?



what you require is 'other people in the server'


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what you require is 'other people in the server'



ahh k though more people went on vent, there was like 7 tpu members on bc2 at the time, so i though i might need a password, i havent used ts in forever i use vent mostly, but i remembered for some servers you needing a password on some servers to see everyone.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 17, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ahh k though more people went on vent, there was like 7 tpu members on bc2 at the time, so i though i might need a password, i havent used ts in forever i use vent mostly, but i remembered for some servers you needing a password on some servers to see everyone.



Everytime I join the TS server I never see anyone on and I get a bunch of error msg's. something about not sufficient access.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just installed TS my mic seems to be working fine,my name is of course TIGGER.

My game name is TI66ER-engineer/recon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Hey i got on ts last night before joining the server and it showed no one in there, do i need to get some kind of guest pass or something?





Johnny5 said:


> Everytime I join the TS server I never see anyone on and I get a bunch of error msg's. something about not sufficient access.



They have it set were you need permissions to join the BC2 channels. i reformatted yesterday and now i cannot join as well


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just put ts in and i can join but it puts me in the lobby is all.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

We were in the TS3 server last night when Johnny5 joined. The permissions are being worked out still but if you want to communicate with us just stay in the lobby, if someone is in the channel you should get moved manually within a minute or 2. Without the correct password you might not see anyone in server but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah i've even had some bad luck seeing people in the server. i've had to move to the channel once or twice for it to work.  i tried to change you to a member, but it just flashes error and won't let me.  up to you rhino...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah i've even had some bad luck seeing people in the server. i've had to move to the channel once or twice for it to work.  i tried to change you to a member, but it just flashes error and won't let me.  up to you rhino...



ahh k ill try again tonight just stay in ts while i play, were you playing last night digi name seems kind familiar


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> They have it set were you need permissions to join the BC2 channels. i reformatted yesterday and now i cannot join as well



lol I randomly moved you from the lobby last night to the game chat because i know for a fact that you normally don't hang out in the lobby.

I didn't have my headset on and wasn't really paying attention to TS...just figured like some others, you were stuck there. Plus I remember you telling us that you were going to reformat. Exodus had the same problem too. So you're welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm just sick of all the bloody snipers,sometimes get killed twice on the trot as i spawn,retards


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn i did a full format today and this reinstalling everything is horrible!!!
> 
> im reinstalling BC2 as we speak. hopfully with the format and the new update i can play this game without my bc2 thinking some of my keys are still press after i release them.



Yes it is especially if you have a ton of games that save everything to the hard drive. 
Been there done that a hundred times.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know if any of you have tried out this VOIP solution. It's called Mumble/Murmur. It is a very light weight package, has a very small foot print, and sounds excellent.

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/

I have been running the murmur server for several weeks and it is excellent.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

tigger said:


> I'm just sick of all the bloody snipers,sometimes get killed twice on the trot as i spawn,retards



I killed OnBoard as he spawned on his squadmate last nigh. One shot from the M95 with Magnumbullets.... I don't think he even had time for his crosshair to appear on screen.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 17, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yes it is especially if you have a ton of games that save everything to the hard drive.
> Been there done that a hundred times.



I dont really install alot of games unless im into them at that moment in time. at the most i might have 3 games installed. the worst part of the format is getting all of my programs back to working condition and making sure the OS is running right and the drivers are perfect.

ALSO! i want to thank the guys for moving me into the proper channels on TS. i didnt realize that a format would loose my permissions in the TS server. i would have backed up that folder if i would have known


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I dont really install alot of games unless im into them at that moment in time. at the most i might have 3 games installed. the worst part of the format is getting all of my programs back to working condition and making sure the OS is running right and the drivers are perfect.
> 
> ALSO! i want to thank the guys for moving me into the proper channels on TS. i didnt realize that a format would loose my permissions in the TS server. i would have backed up that folder if i would have known




yeah i install all games onto a separate harddrive, and keep a backup of all current drivers ready. i reinstall about once every month or so, and i can do a full reinstall within about 40 minutes. usb thumbdrive->ssd , 15minutes windows install, the rest for copying stuff back.

as for TS , i think it is more of a unique ID assigned to you and your OS install.  i don't think it is something you can just copy out. may be wrong though.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah i install all games onto a separate harddrive, and keep a backup of all current drivers ready. i reinstall about once every month or so, and i can do a full reinstall within about 40 minutes.



same here but reinstalling at least once a month is a little bit too much to my standards.

I usually give it at least 2-6 months for it to get completely trashed & slow as hell before I say its time for a good reinstall.

I should probably just create a basic image using Norton Ghost or something, but Id still need to reinstall my games n what not & I dont have enough space to do a complete system back up from scratch Id probably have to dedicated at least 1 TB to back up the whole system with all my games n junk


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 17, 2010)

on teamspeak server mods can not edit client groups. i fixed the issue.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2010)

If you see me in the lobby move me please (tonight).
don't know how much I'll be on.

I hate snipers too. even the ones on my team. really its called recon because your supposed to do Reconnaissance... whoever was in my squad last night did a fantastic job of spotting, but most just take potshots (which they mostly miss) at random players.  

"Q" mashing. we need more of it. /end.rant


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah i install all games onto a separate harddrive, and keep a backup of all current drivers ready. i reinstall about once every month or so, and i can do a full reinstall within about 40 minutes. usb thumbdrive->ssd , 15minutes windows install, the rest for copying stuff back.
> 
> as for TS , i think it is more of a unique ID assigned to you and your OS install.  i don't think it is something you can just copy out. may be wrong though.



I do similar, but not with games, since I mod a lot of my games sometimes those get mucky too, so my 2nd drive holds all my movies, music, pictures, or anything else thats random. And when I sweep the OS, I take the games with it and start with a fresh install of everything, takes a bit longer, but probably the way I will keep it.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> same here but reinstalling at least once a month is a little bit too much to my standards.
> 
> I usually give it at least 2-6 months for it to get completely trashed & slow as hell before I say its time for a good reinstall.
> 
> I should probably just create a basic image using Norton Ghost or something, but Id still need to reinstall my games n what not & I dont have enough space to do a complete system back up from scratch Id probably have to dedicated at least 1 TB to back up the whole system with all my games n junk



yeah i wish.  i am on it 12 or more hours every single day though. work and play.   with that much use it gets trashed and issues arise so often, that a lot of times it could have used a reinstall sooner.

@epic - not last night, but one or two ago i was in a few games with you.  I'm regularly on the VA server, but now that we've got another one going for the other modes, i'll be there as well 



1Kurgan1 said:


> I do similar, but not with games, since I mod a lot of my games sometimes those get mucky too, so my 2nd drive holds all my movies, music, pictures, or anything else thats random. And when I sweep the OS, I take the games with it and start with a fresh install of everything, takes a bit longer, but probably the way I will keep it.



yeah same idea though.  I actually have a server running in the back room with 2tbs of storage.  separate hdds hold: movies, music/apps, work documents (source files, renders, templates, fonts, etc) and then one for temporary storage.  Also some usb drives as I have to hold backups of not just my stuff, but the 6 employees I am the IT guy for.  bosses get double redundant, just in case 

then on my actual machine, i have a 600gb for games, full. i just leave them installed because at any given moment i may want to play that 15gb copy of empire total war, even though it's been two months. storage is so cheap there is nothing to it. I just wish i could set up adobe suite on a separate hardrive, as that's the only thing thing that ever knocks me past the 40 minutes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I do similar, but not with games, since I mod a lot of my games sometimes those get mucky too, so my 2nd drive holds all my movies, music, pictures, or anything else thats random. And when I sweep the OS, I take the games with it and start with a fresh install of everything, takes a bit longer, but probably the way I will keep it.



Some stuff needs to still be reinstalled and re-patched so there are proper registry entries too. Though keeping my games on a second drive still definitely saves some time. Nothing as is as quick and easy as my Steam games though of course.


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

digi,

the server you got was down for me most of the night...i wasn't able to get on till like 11pm pst. i was on there then left becasue no one was joining...after that it was grey for hours. regardless, i have both the NY and VA servers favorited!

woot for 2 TPU US servers and a UK server!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> woot for 2 TPU US servers and a UK server!



Unfortunately hardly anyone plays on the UK server (from what ive seen so far) & I usually end up leaving the Virginia server & joining a more packed out server where I know getting up to 5000-7000 points in 1 game is easy as hell.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> digi,
> 
> the server you got was down for me most of the night...i wasn't able to get on till like 11pm pst. i was on there then left becasue no one was joining...after that it was grey for hours. regardless, i have both the NY and VA servers favorited!
> 
> woot for 2 TPU US servers and a UK server!



thanks for letting me know, it was full within an hour of creation, but died down later at night. didn't realize it was actually down, i'll look into that 

idk maybe it's the time you are playing, i find the VA server totally full, often.  3 times in the last three days i have had to add myself or others to the reserved list just to get in game.



> If I type in [TPU] will they all pop up


yes



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> To keep the NY server populated without [TPU] players in it I think the server should rotate either Rush or Squad Rush. I honestly don't think many people are playing Squad Dethmatch... seems more like a console thing IMO.



well for the beginning it's going to be screwing around and testing the different modes. i've played 40 hours of conquest and 1 hr of everything else combined... I only care that TPU players want to join, so whatever we want to play is what it will be at... i have no preference other than "not conquest"

there is no way to rotate modes though, so one has to be chosen in the end.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 17, 2010)

*TPU Servers*

If I type in [TPU] will they all pop up ? I think I only have the Virginia Server on favorites, or should I say favourites ? Guess they are the same thing. So I think I missed out on the Team Speak part of the forum. Do we need to add something to hook into TPU TS ? Sorry I'm at work so I don't have the game here to monkey with.  Thanks !


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

To keep the NY server populated without [TPU] players in it I think the server should rotate either Rush or Squad Rush. I honestly don't think many people are playing Squad Dethmatch... seems more like a console thing IMO.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> To keep the NY server populated without [TPU] players in it I think the server should rotate either Rush or Squad Rush. I honestly don't think many people are playing Squad Dethmatch... seems more like a console thing IMO.



Huh, there's a deathmatch mode?


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> To keep the NY server populated without [TPU] players in it I think the server should rotate either Rush or Squad Rush. I honestly don't think many people are playing Squad Dethmatch... seems more like a console thing IMO.



there are plenty of full squad deathmatch servers rotating around. I have 4 or 5 favorited. I play that when I am sick of Conquest. I get the most points from SDM over any other game type.



digibucc said:


> thanks for letting me know, it was full within an hour of creation, but died down later at night. didn't realize it was actually down, i'll look into that
> 
> idk maybe it's the time you are playing, i find the VA server totally full, often.  3 times in the last three days i have had to add myself or others to the reserved list just to get in game



right after you announced it to us in TS I went and found it. I didn’t play on it for another hour or so…then I was there for 1 round of solo rush (lol) then left. That was about 1:45 pm pst. After that I couldn’t get back on till around 11pm pst. It really was grey that whole time. Would make sense if it was full though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Oooo a new TPU server, I'll have to add that to post 2 and to my favorites.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

does this have a single player campaign at all? or is it bots and stuff?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

pretty decent singleplayer. I liked it. not bots and stuff. actual missions with a story and everything


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Huh, there's a deathmatch mode?



Squad Deathmatch is 4v4v4v4 infantry only except a single light tank on the map. First team to 50 kills wins. 



lemode said:


> there are plenty of full squad deathmatch servers rotating around. I have 4 or 5 favorited. I play that when I am sick of Conquest. I get the most points from SDM over any other game type.
> 
> 
> ....




hmm.. I was juts going by what I've seen the few times I've been in the VA server waiting for SDM rounds to populate.


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> hmm.. I was juts going by what I've seen the few times I've been in the VA server waiting for SDM rounds to populate.



i had  our server full yesterday morning with scrizz playing squad dm. when i changed it back to conquest, everyone left !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> pretty decent singleplayer. I liked it. not bots and stuff. actual missions with a story and everything



Pretty Decent except for the fact that enemies target you, ONLY you & not other member of your 'team' even if they are standing out in the open in a scene which screams "snipe me!! im a noob" - 2x Heavy gunners, 3x dudes with RPG's, 1xMounted MG, 3/4x dudes with shotguns/assualt rifles & 1 sniper will target you & only you even if your hiding out in a house or behind a wall they have some uncanny gaydar that can tell your there & fire at only you & not any of your team mates who seem to have the fucking intelligence & the firing acuracy of a blind water buffalo

that alone REALLY puts me off campaign mode. otherwise is not too bad at all. Predictable but not bad for a round or 2


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> i had  our server full yesterday morning with scrizz playing squad dm. when i changed it back to conquest, everyone left !



Oh ok then... I'd like to eventually see DICE's number on which mode is more popular on specific platforms.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Pretty Decent except for the fact that enemies target you, ONLY you & not other member of your 'team' even if they are standing out in the open in a scene which screams "snipe me!! im a noob" - 2x Heavy gunners, 3x dudes with RPG's, 1xMounted MG, 3/4x dudes with shotguns/assualt rifles & 1 sniper will target you & only you even if your hiding out in a house or behind a wall they have some uncanny gaydar that call tell your there & fire at only you & not any of your team mates who seem to have the fucking intelligence & the firing acuracy of a blind water buffalo
> 
> that alone REALLY puts me off campaign mode. otherwise is not too bad at all. Predictable but not bad for a round or 2




It is a good warm up for playing MP though.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ...even if your hiding out in a house or behind a wall they have some uncanny *gaydar* that call tell your there & fire at only you...



Who are you calling gay??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Who are you calling gay??



I have been known to bat for the other team


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have been known to bat for the other team



Sorry for being off topic but...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 17, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Soory for being off topic but...



Im only kidding lol. I find women more entertaining


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2010)

Lolll 

ok, enough levity. This is a serious thread about gearing up, going out and killing people


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

I swear I need a Bad Company 2 patch to curve my addiction to the game…while I am at work.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> I swear I need a Bad Company 2 patch to curve my addiction to the game…while I am at work.



I believe 1Kurgan1 made a BC2 addiction patch.. This thread.


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I believe 1Kurgan1 made a BC2 addiction patch.. This thread.



well it's not helping


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> well it's not helping



I know..FML :shadedshu

So... Anyone want to play Squad Rush on the NY server tonight? 10 EST.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> i had  our server full yesterday morning with scrizz playing squad dm. when i changed it back to conquest, everyone left !



Theres always a few people who don't like Conquest, or were happy playing Rush for that time, thing is, they always seem to be on the same team. And since auto balance only works inbetween rounds, when everyone leaves at the beginning of the round, it goes unbalanced and then that causes more people to leave. 

Once we have some way to balancing the teams besides kicking people, that will help a lot.



lemode said:


> I swear I need a Bad Company 2 patch to curve my addiction to the game…while I am at work.



I need a patch to curve it while I'm sitting at my computer. I'm going to college for graphic design and this week was quarter finals, but I really have to concentrate on the work and I can't pull myself away from this thread or the game. 



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know..FML :shadedshu
> 
> So... Anyone want to play Squad Rush on the NY server tonight? 10 EST.



I might be up for it, I'm not a big Rush fan, but if anyone wants to play some SDM sometime, I am so up for that. I haven't tried it yet, and I bring the heals, I just wonder what the best pairing would be. I keep thinking 2 Medic (need it incase 1 of them dies), 1 Engineer (M2CG is unreal and I would think it would be insane in this mode), and 1 Assault (to supply rockets and bullets for the LMGs). With maybe switching out the Eng for a VSS, motion sniper.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I might be up for it, I'm not a big Rush fan, but if anyone wants to play some SDM sometime, I am so up for that. I haven't tried it yet, and I bring the heals, I just wonder what the best pairing would be. I keep thinking 2 Medic (need it incase 1 of them dies), 1 Engineer (M2CG is unreal and I would think it would be insane in this mode), and 1 Assault (to supply rockets and bullets for the LMGs). With maybe switching out the Eng for a VSS, motion sniper.



Medics are good to have mostly for suppression I think since this mode has nothing to do with location capture/defense, so keeping people alive at all costs (2 medics) would be a waste IMO. I think one Recon player (VSS or M95 RDS/4x) is essential at all times purely for the motion mines and motor, one Medic for healing and reviving, and 2 Assault players for 40mm spam and ammo. Obviously if one team gets the light tank almost everyone else with swap to Engineer to kill it. 

just my thoughts


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2010)

, I just wonder what the best pairing would be. I keep thinking 2 Medic (need it incase 1 of them dies), 1 Engineer (M2CG is unreal and I would think it would be insane in this mode), and 1 Assault (to supply rockets and bullets for the LMGs). With maybe switching out the Eng for a VSS, motion sniper.[/QUOTE]


the M2CG is not a good antipersonnel gun, if you die or even get shot while guiding it it'll just retard into the ground. Gustav is a better choice here. (has some anti armor capability, and is better than any sniper at range)


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I might be up for it, I'm not a big Rush fan, but if anyone wants to play some SDM sometime, I am so up for that. I haven't tried it yet, and I bring the heals, I just wonder what the best pairing would be. I keep thinking 2 Medic (need it incase 1 of them dies), 1 Engineer (M2CG is unreal and I would think it would be insane in this mode), and 1 Assault (to supply rockets and bullets for the LMGs). With maybe switching out the Eng for a VSS, motion sniper.



Well since SDM is all kill based (first squad to 50 kills wins) regardless of revival or not, 2 or 1 good squad medic would be more than enough. Tactics like rotating the medic’s kit no matter what you are will just keep you together and organized. 

That same kind of 4 person grouping who can alternate med kits and keep your teams tickets up will win rush/conquest every time. Squad rush…for the attacking side it’s imperative because you are limited to 20 tickets.

1 assault, medic, engi, and recon (with c4) all alternating kits...and organized...would be a good combo. obviously you have to know how to play all kits. our server had a clan on there that beat us consistently just because they were organized and keeping their tickets @ or above 60


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 17, 2010)

What is the name of the tpu server I can't find it


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

just search "[TPU]"  , no quotes, in caps


----------



## lemode (Mar 17, 2010)

digibucc said:


> just search "[TPU]"  , no quotes, in caps



If you attempt to load every server it will not come up…never has for me.

I had to specifically narrow down the search of specific game types….i did a search for conquest to add the VA server…then sorted alphabetically till I came across the [ then found TPU that way. I did it quickly yesterday that way for the NY rush server.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

i just hit multiplayer->server browser, cancel loading, type in [TPU] and all 3 come up.

that's weird... i think the key is to cancel it from loading

those aren't really filters persay, but actually options.  it performs a new search, so waiting for it to load all servers, then filtering is waiting 2x.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> If you attempt to load every server it will not come up…never has for me.
> 
> I had to specifically narrow down the search of specific game types….i did a search for conquest to add the VA server…then sorted alphabetically till I came across the [ then found TPU that way. I did it quickly yesterday that way for the NY rush server.



really? that sucks it goes right aways for me but i also click on to make sure it has all specifique things other than punkbuster


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2010)

Virginia server is trashed. bunch of D-bags spawn camping (every game of every map) no matter how much you say not too (both teams btw). one individual specifically was verbally abusing me personally for not controlling the server (of which he was causing most of the problem) even after i explained I didn't have admin.


I had to leave. couldn't take it. (after the 3rd insta-spawn-kill in a row on laguna alta)


----------



## digibucc (Mar 17, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Virginia server is trashed. bunch of D-bags spawn camping (every game of every map) no matter how much you say not too (both teams btw). one individual specifically was verbally abusing me personally for not controlling the server (of which he was causing most of the problem) even after i explained I didn't have admin.
> 
> 
> I had to leave. couldn't take it. (after the 3rd insta-spawn-kill in a row on laguna alta)



do you remember any names? im on TS


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 17, 2010)

MachTF (spelling could be a bit weird)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 17, 2010)

Arseholes i hate it when they do that.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I killed OnBoard as he spawned on his squadmate last nigh. One shot from the M95 with Magnumbullets.... I don't think he even had time for his crosshair to appear on screen.



You sure did. Think that was the time I asked is my head really that big,  but I guess that gun with those bullets so close kills no matter where you hit 

Something not fun, I get CTD/crash if I try to use UAV now. Haven't happened before, new patch must have brought that. Anyone else experience it?



digibucc said:


> i just hit multiplayer->server browser, cancel loading, type in [TPU] and all 3 come up.
> 
> that's weird... i think the key is to cancel it from loading



You don't have to hit cancel with new patch, it doesn't search/refersh list unless you say so. I assume still no patch for steam version?






Almost as fun as BF2142 motion mines


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Something not fun, I get CTD/crash if I try to use UAV now. Haven't happened before, new patch must have brought that. Anyone else experience it?




I just tried the UAV and it worked like a charm


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 17, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I just tried the UAV and it worked like a charm



And you are with v522175? Maybe I need a reboot, must be 2 weeks on now  Well exact time is 12 days and 3 hours.

Oh and new NVIDIA beta drivers out, with a fix on the 196.75 fan issue. Might give some fps more in BC2.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/Forceware-197.13-Windows-7-|-Vista--(64-bit)-download-2493.html


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Something not fun, I get CTD/crash if I try to use UAV now. Haven't happened before, new patch must have brought that. Anyone else experience it?



Only if I get killed while piloting the UAV. If I do, everytime, CTD.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> And you are with v522175? Maybe I need a reboot, must be 2 weeks on now  Well exact time is 12 days and 3 hours.
> 
> Oh and new NVIDIA beta drivers out, with a fix on the 196.75 fan issue. Might give some fps more in BC2.
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/Forceware-197.13-Windows-7-|-Vista--(64-bit)-download-2493.html



Yes, with the new update


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Only if I get killed while piloting the UAV. If I do, everytime, CTD.



Mine is screen freeze as soon as UAV screen is up. First time was CTD second time it stood there and desktop had the "this program needs to close". Might try those new drivers and reboot now.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

New AMD drivers are just as buggy with this game. I tried to use UAV just a while ago on the new ones, and it didn't even let me in the screen, but no CTD, at least.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 17, 2010)

Didn't play since Saturday, and now it wouldn't even let me start the game.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

Honestly, even though the beta was just one map, I had far less issues..actually...no issues...haven't changed anything in my system either, really. I'm kinda disappointed by the whole thing, as some times, I can play for hours...others, I'm lucky to get 10 minutes. And it's not like I have anything overclocked, or any other game has any issues...Been pretty frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 17, 2010)

Changed DX version = 9 to auto and now it's working... -_-"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Honestly, even though the beta was just one map, I had far less issues..actually...no issues...haven't changed anything in my system either, really. I'm kinda disappointed by the whole thing, as some times, I can play for hours...others, I'm lucky to get 10 minutes. And it's not like I have anything overclocked, or any other game has any issues...Been pretty frustrating, to say the least.



Somehow I've really had no problems. I didn't play the beta...


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm pretty sure eyefinity and Crossfire together has something to do with it. Sadly, it's this game that really motivated me to do that upgrade.

But I'll find out shortly...just brought the 30-inch back down to the gaming rig, gonna hook it up and give it a go and see what happens. Hopefully I won't be posting again very soon, as I'll be busy playing!

I've formatted since the beta(in the break between the beta end and launch day), so it hasn't even been on this box, just in case maybe some think that might have something to do with it.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's to cheer up cadaveca and other with problems 
Anti-Grenade Spamming PSA
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/anti-grenade-spamming-battlefield-bad/63266?type=flv

edit: and here's the original MW2 version
http://www.gametrailers.com/user-movie/fight-against-grenade-spam/333680

That UAV CTD was my first issue with the game, I'm sure those bugs get ironed out in near future.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Here's to cheer up cadaveca and other with problems
> Anti-Grenade Spamming PSA
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/anti-grenade-spamming-battlefield-bad/63266?type=flv
> 
> ...


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 17, 2010)

10.3A Catalyst fixed all Crossfire 2d problems and the game textures are perfect (zero flickering) THANKGOD!

Game runs perfect for me. 

If your server had Spawn Camp rule then it should be enforced some how when Admin is not in it. I dont think this is possible now. There are however TPU members not adhering to it. 
But the way I look at it, I enjoy the challege of breaking out of spawn camp.

Adapt improvise overcome.......  


10.3WHQL supposedly has new Crossfire Eyefinity fixes Cadaveca I think official release date is 3/24


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh. I was just spawn camping...but I was the only one in the server. Someone came in though, and I had to leave...both the spawn and the server. Was that you?


BTW, Steam BFBC2 cleints now updating with latest patch.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

Dayum 337MB


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Virginia server is trashed. bunch of D-bags spawn camping (every game of every map) no matter how much you say not too (both teams btw). one individual specifically was verbally abusing me personally for not controlling the server (of which he was causing most of the problem) even after i explained I didn't have admin.
> 
> 
> I had to leave. couldn't take it. (after the 3rd insta-spawn-kill in a row on laguna alta)



I just got off of it. It was actually me and 
two other guys trying to learn to fly. It was comical.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Here's to cheer up cadaveca and other with problems
> Anti-Grenade Spamming PSA
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/anti-grenade-spamming-battlefield-bad/63266?type=flv
> 
> ...




CC Sabathia is from my hometown. I went to school with his uncle Jeff. 
That was pretty good when he Pops up in the Apache. Come to think
of Apache was the Mascot at Vallejo High where he went to High School. 
OK boring , except for me.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 18, 2010)

Eew, lost bad in rush just now. No matter how hard I tried they kept on coming and it wasn't like others in the team didn't try.

Looked at the scoreboard after the round, there was a [FiF] clan pretty much on top, all of them above rank 30... I was spotting and shooting guys advancing and they just kept on popping back. Looked like a human worm.

Some are just good and when the whole squad is good you have no chance. Someone was saying after the round 'worst team ever', so not true, it wasn't at all bad and we held couple first spots quite good. Oh and I've been to some pretty bad teams, I know 

Couple nights ago I was even part of the sniper team that lost us a round. That was the first time I was rocue the whole round and using sniper rifle. (beta map + n00bhill )


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> 10.3A Catalyst fixed all Crossfire 2d problems and the game textures are perfect (zero flickering) THANKGOD!
> 
> Game runs perfect for me.
> 
> ...



Nice to see you on the forums Nimmer. 

I played with you the other night, you shot an RPG out of my sniper nest and got it blown up by a tank.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 18, 2010)

Had fun playing on our server with "TPU LockonStrat0s"... (or freedom eclipse as he's known on TPU) tonight 
Good games bro....!

We welcome any other TPU members to our server:

*141 European Battle Server*
32 Slots
*109.169.20.7:19567*

Its pretty much full 9am - 12pm GMT... hope to see more UK Tpu members there 

My name in game is *"Drew Peacock"* ( =141= Drew Peacock)

EDIT: forgot to add our clan teams forum link if you want to check it out to meet our members: http://www.taskforce141st.com/


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2010)

My son showed me this tonight. If you played the 
game you will enough it. It is about 12 minutes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvlRQ90c9Bk


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

patch is now out on steam


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> patch is now out on steam



yeah mine just updated... been playing for the last couple of hours and havent had any probs... so not sure its gonna help me much


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 18, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Nice to see you on the forums Nimmer.
> 
> I played with you the other night, you shot an RPG out of my sniper nest and got it blown up by a tank.



YA DUDE MY FAULT FOR GIVING AWAY YOUR POSITION BUT YOU DID FREAK OUT BRO, 

but its all good this game is serious and emotionally fun.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG I"M SO EXCITED

Tracking info says the xfx 5870 i ordered yesterday just hit rhode island, which is WHERE I LIVE.  This means it'll be here TOMORROW!!!! WEWT!!!!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Good game tonight guys had fun


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, me too, ya bugger. I didn't like running into you! lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, me too, ya bugger. I didn't like running into you! lol.


I couldn't get on full up. I got slaughtered on another swede server.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 18, 2010)

well didnt' have much time to play but the one round i did play proved to be quite profitable lawl


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer, I'm gunning for ya on BC2. You nailed me tons of times


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> YA DUDE MY FAULT FOR GIVING AWAY YOUR POSITION BUT YOU DID FREAK OUT BRO,
> 
> but its all good this game is serious and emotionally fun.



I saw the whole thing. It was actually pretty funny since I was looking for that sniper. 

Had a few good rounds with everyone tonight  We're starting to have some really intense firefights.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 18, 2010)

I played with Nimmer today and I was guilty of getting him 2 times in his spawn but soon left or died..


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Had a few good rounds with everyone tonight  We're starting to have some really intense firefights.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/BFBC2Game 2010-03-17 23-30-40-57.jpg



This first one was fun ('cause I didn't die) that botton one last I did was  (because I died a lot )


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 18, 2010)

Im still getting used to the game but im getting better.
Here is my BF2 stats from when I played all the time.
http://bf2s.com/player/43981572/


----------



## travva (Mar 18, 2010)

guys how can you tell if your steam version of the game is up to date?


----------



## human_error (Mar 18, 2010)

travva said:


> guys how can you tell if your steam version of the game is up to date?



It should be if you have steam running. Mine updated without requiring a restart.

If you start the game, press escape when the EA logo appears you should see on the right hand side, just up from the bottom a version number (522174 is the new one). *Also if you try to launch the game from steam the de-authorise installation option should have vanished as securom was removed (this is probably the easiest way to check).*


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> YA DUDE MY FAULT FOR GIVING AWAY YOUR POSITION BUT YOU DID FREAK OUT BRO,
> 
> but its all good this game is serious and emotionally fun.



Ya sorry about that still. 



jlewis02 said:


> Im still getting used to the game but im getting better.
> Here is my BF2 stats from when I played all the time.
> http://bf2s.com/player/43981572/



heres my old BF2 stats 

http://bf2s.com/player/45831622/


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

human_error said:


> It should be if you have steam running. Mine updated without requiring a restart.
> 
> If you start the game, press escape when the EA logo appears you should see on the right hand side, just up from the bottom a version number (522174 is the new one). *Also if you try to launch the game from steam the de-authorise installation option should have vanished as securom was removed (this is probably the easiest way to check).*



mine took about 20 minutes to update, so it was kinda obvious to me - and yes, the de-authorise thing has been removed.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 18, 2010)

ok, so I've suspected this fora while but confirmed it last night. when knifing, if you lock on to a person above you (even if they are above your max jump height) and then jump and knife, it'll launch you up so you get the kill. (did it at D base in panama canal, was down by the flag jumped and knifed at a guy up on the ledge and got it)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ok, so I've suspected this fora while but confirmed it last night. when knifing, if you lock on to a person above you (even if they are above your max jump height) and then jump and knife, it'll launch you up so you get the kill. (did it at D base in panama canal, was down by the flag jumped and knifed at a guy up on the ledge and got it)



i think the lock on is a bit weird (and very console) - like, if you aim above their head and knife, it will lock on above their head, and the thrust misses - you cant correct once you hit the knife button


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Did the large patch from the other day expand the Rush maps 2 more bases?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Did the large patch from the other day expand the Rush maps 2 more bases?



large patch?

Not that i'm aware (steam)


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 18, 2010)

I meant update.. it was pretty large.  The reason I asked is I haven't seen a few of these maps go back that far while defending.  My original thought was that it was adding another map altogether.


----------



## human_error (Mar 18, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> I meant update.. it was pretty large.  The reason I asked is I haven't seen a few of these maps go back that far while defending.  My original thought was that it was adding another map altogether.



New map updates aren't due until the MW2 map pack is released by activision, which is something like the 22nd march or something (can't remember). I remember this because MW2 are charging for the maps whereas the bfbc2 maps are free, and EA/DICE were very vocal in pointing this out.


----------



## Pickles24 (Mar 18, 2010)

Right on..  New maps will be very welcome.. I am starting to get sick of the same 'ole.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 18, 2010)

Some of the Rush maps are quite interested.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah, I kinda wanna see a few rush maps put into the Virginia rotation... 
as far as the lock on, yeah its a bit annoying, especially when you charge multiple people and it gets confused.

I'd like to see some larger maps, like Aticama desert but with actual consistent cover (like a jungle map), something with 2 Apaches and a Black hawk per team.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

i think that means i got 200 headshots as medic


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey clubbers, does this game have co-op for the single player campaign? On PC?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 18, 2010)

I bet you spray and pray a lot. 



Thrackan said:


> Hey clubbers, does this game have co-op for the single player campaign? On PC?



No CO-op.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 18, 2010)

i know i do.. i switched to the shotgun lately cuz I cannot shoot in bursts too consistently although ive been using the aug and the recoil seems more my style and its been ok but i still find myself losing firefights at close range all too frequently..


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 18, 2010)

Already maxed out my Assault, now I'm trying to max out other classes.

Using the automatic shotgun/modded rifle 99% of the time now.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got the game yesterday, and it has a different feeling than all the BF series i played before. It's a good game none the less, but its going to take me FOREVER to rank since i only have like 1.5 hours to play it every day.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> yeah, me too, ya bugger. I didn't like running into you! lol.



lmao you got me good quite a few times ,
dam not registering knife 

EDIT: awesome site is back and hosting the new sigs now i can update it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

When I view the stats page my stats as shown are 2 days and 3 ranks behind. Fail
This stats listing is correct but the generated sigs were* all off.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I view the stats page my stats as shown are 2 days and 3 ranks behind. Fail
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture.png



lol ya i just checked your stats and say what the hell are you talking about but, ya they just just updated


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah it's working now.. I fail I guess.


----------



## sike89 (Mar 18, 2010)

dont know if this has been posted but here is a chart on bullet drop





also here is a more detailed version of what all the extra little upgrades so






hope it helps some of you


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

sike89 said:


> dont know if this has been posted but here is a chart on bullet drop
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/bullet drop.png
> 
> also here is a more detailed version of what all the extra little upgrades so
> ...



wouldnt the bullet drop be reliant on the speed of the bullets making you need a different graph on every gun like i think this topic has at the 2 or 3rd post if i remember right,


edit: nvm wrong site.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> wouldnt the bullet drop be reliant on the speed of the bullets making you need a different graph on every gun like i think this topic has at the 2 or 3rd post if i remember right,
> 
> 
> edit: nvm wrong site.



it even says in the corner of the picture "all guns use the same bullet drop"


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it even says in the corner of the picture "all guns use the same bullet drop"



o wow oops just saw that, didnt think it was like that i would think a say m60 would use different bullet drop than a m95


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> o wow oops just saw that, didnt think it was like that i would think a say m60 would use different bullet drop than a m95



in the real world yes, in the terms of a game... its not neccesary.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> in the real world yes, in the terms of a game... its not neccesary.



 ya i just got misinformed by someone i guess, i had gotten told they had different bullet drops depending on the power of the gun


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 18, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Nice to see you on the forums Nimmer.
> 
> I played with you the other night, you shot an RPG out of my sniper nest and got it blown up by a tank.



thanks man I love TPU servers very smooth and great players.
too bad you guys wont met me on TS 

I feel like the fat kid during kick ball tryouts picked last.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> thanks man I love TPU servers very smooth and great players.
> too bad you guys wont met me on TS
> 
> I feel like the fat kid during kick ball tryouts picked last.



just join ts , and wait im sure they will move you channels thats what i did


----------



## digibucc (Mar 18, 2010)

lol i think it's more timing. if you are on TS when one of us are looking, we will make you a member and move you to the bc2 page... but in game we can't see you joined. turn phonetics on in your TS client, then we should be able to tell.. i think.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> just join vent , and wait im sure they will move you channels thats what i did



vent or ts

I have ts3 easy rhinos set up thats what i always join and is empty
which one trip and gunny and digi play on


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

I tried joining TS and had no luck last night. what version is the server running?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> vent or ts
> 
> I have ts3 easy rhinos set up thats what i always join and is empty
> which one trip and gunny and digi play on




oops im way to use to saying vent, but ya it says ts is empty whenever your not registered,
but theres usually people in the bc2 channel, just join tonight and if they dont hear that you join ill tell them to add you when im on


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> vent or ts
> 
> I have ts3 easy rhinos set up thats what i always join and is empty
> which one trip and gunny and digi play on



The only one I use is Rhino's TS. I really think it's a matter of timing. 90% of the time if I'm in game I'm in TS. Just join up and stay in the lobby and you will get moved but it can take up to 5 min before we notice . I wonder if non members are just not able to see active members in sub channels. 



cadaveca said:


> I tried joining TS and had no luck last night. what version is the server running?



It's always the latest TS3 version. 


@ both of you - good rounds last night guys


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for that, I had one of my best rounds ever. It's amazing how well I can play when my system works right.  K/D was 1.5 ...39k, 26d.


Even with a lack of TS, we did pretty good together working as a team, it made the return of the issues I have with this game that much more dissappointing.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay even more reason to stab Nimmer!!!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah they are NOT able to see people, so they tend to think it's empty.  that makes no difference in our response time though, so either way if they wait we will add them in.

@Nimmer - get on when you get a chance, im on and will add you.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Im' still using ver 2.something. Wouldn't even connect.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I think Im' still using ver 2.something. Wouldn't even connect.



i downloaded the newest one on the teamspeak website the other day and it works fine


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Brandon, I 'll get it going for the next time.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Is The 10 eastern TPU game every night?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

I had 14/0 but when i started taking the picture i got knifed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

Still no change in lack of proper antialiasing with new NV drivers or patch. Neither explicitly stated such but still. I still have yet to hear from another NV user who can tell me if it works for them or not and I've posted on XS, Guru3D and even registered on the goddamn NV forum and posted there (puke). 

I am gonna have to start a new thread with pics I guess. This game almost makes me wish I didn't trade my 4870. Not buying a 5850 quite yet, Fermi still could drop prices...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, thanks for that, I had one of my best rounds ever. It's amazing how well I can play when my system works right.  K/D was 1.5 ...39k, 26d.
> 
> 
> Even with a lack of TS, we did pretty good together working as a team, it made the return of the issues I have with this game that much more dissappointing.



I tried using in game VOIP but I can't remember if you said it was enabled or not (I remember asking OnBoard). Anyway, if you could hear me through the squad chat what nickname do you respond to? Cadaveca is just too many syllables.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had 14/0 but when i started taking the picture i got knifed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/100_1230.jpg



ur making me want to get on and knife u


----------



## travva (Mar 18, 2010)

man either the new patch or the new nvidia driver made a world of difference for me. on the bigger conquest maps i'd get a lot of "microstutter" at random times so far i think it's gone! w00t. i love this game. imma have to check the tpu server sometime soon.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2010)

travva said:


> man either the new patch or the new nvidia driver made a world of difference for me. on the bigger conquest maps i'd get a lot of "microstutter" at random times so far i think it's gone! w00t. i love this game. imma have to check the tpu server sometime soon.



i think it is mostly the client update because i have not updated my nvidia drivers yet and i also see a massive improvment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

here is a better picture of it by the great mail man!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> here is a better picture of it by the great mail man!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/bc2score.jpg



nice job brandon you and your dam hacks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL no it can all be wrecked by a certain person named maplejugz (YEA MY FINGER POINTS AT YOU!)


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL no it can all be wrecked by a certain person named maplejugz (YEA MY FINGER POINTS AT YOU!)



i dont ruin anything with my 100% dmg reduction armor lmao
it was quite funny sneaking behind all 5 of you once and just knifing all of you and no one turned around.

*ninja vanish*


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I tried using in game VOIP but I can't remember if you said it was enabled or not (I remember asking OnBoard). Anyway, if you could hear me through the squad chat what nickname do you respond to? Cadaveca is just too many syllables.



how about the "dave" in the middle? 


ca is abbreviation for canada. Add it in the front and back of my name, you got my UID.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> how about the "dave" in the middle?
> 
> 
> ca is abbreviation for canada. Add it in the front and back of my name, you got my UID.



was wondering how the hell you came up with that name, good thinking


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

Used to be lots of Dave's in my group of friends from school. We were from all over the globe, so the canada thing just kinda stuck.

Dorm had 12 rooms, 2 per room, and 14 Dave's. Phone would ring, someone ask for Dave..."Uh, which one?"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> you and your dam hacks



Speaking of which what are everyone's thoughts on the current PC BFBC2 leader? 

Score per minute: 1488.28
Kills per minute: 7.02
Deaths / minute: 0.08


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Speaking of which what are everyone's thoughts on the current PC BFBC2 leader?
> 
> Score per minute: 1488.28
> Kills per minute: 7.02
> Deaths / minute: 0.08




did he beat the 92kd yet? ;-) haha,
im guessing hes just stat padding


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

So silly. I enjoy working for my unlocks...gives me time to get better.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 18, 2010)

yeah it's obvious stat padding.  we have someone in charge of watching stats and pre-banning padders.  they are quite obvious so there is no worry.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 18, 2010)

I wasn't sure until today but was getting suspicious on a couple servers I played on. Anyways I'm not posting links but just google "bfbc2 hacks". Top 2 links.

Now it makes a lot more sense.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> how about the "dave" in the middle?
> 
> 
> ca is abbreviation for canada. Add it in the front and back of my name, you got my UID.



*facepalm

It's not _THAT_ obvious though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

How does one "stat pad" exactly. I kind of assumed various hax.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How does one "stat pad" exactly. I kind of assumed various hax.



Different ways thsi game is bad at stopping it, stat padding in this game could be done easily alll you need is 2 people, 1 is a medic the other a regular player, uses defibs continously, lose 15 for tk gain 80 for squad res, rinse repeat
or shoot teammate heal, shoot teammate heal.

or you could get say 7 people on smurf accounts, that spawn continously he just  kills them over and over. and there you go good kd, his deaths are probably his friends getting bored


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> *facepalm
> 
> It's not _THAT_ obvious though.



No, it's not at all. That's why I love it. 

It's like the arrow in the fedex logo.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> or you could get say 7 people on smurf accounts, that spawn continously he just  kills them over and over. and there you go good kd, his deaths are probably his friends getting bored



Oh I see. But how could he pad his kills like that and still have so few deaths?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 18, 2010)

because his friends aren't killing him back

him vs two medics
kill one, they revive the other, kill him, revive, etc , and on, and on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's just funny that that guy has in over 40 hours of the most boring gameplay ever, is being the top on the leaderboards really that worth his time?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's just funny that that guy has in over 40 hours of the most boring gameplay ever, is being the top on the leaderboards really that worth his time?



Well... some people's time isn't worth that much anyway.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> because his friends aren't killing him back
> 
> him vs two medics
> kill one, they revive the other, kill him, revive, etc , and on, and on



Those are some damn good friends.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Those are some damn good friends.



nah, you could put a auto clicker on the spot were it says spawn, and then just go afk.
with a smurf account your stats wouldnt matter, if thats really what you care about


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Anyways I'm not posting links but just google "bfbc2 hacks". Top 2 links.



Googled, had a look & this part made me laugh...



> _If you’re looking for great hack, and great support
> <Censored> are the ones for you.
> No one will beat the support, you won’t get banned for saying your opinion (like most other sites)
> They’re really helpful and definitely the BEST!
> ...



Compared to this dude - Even a kid who started playing FPs for the first time 5mins ago has more 'E]ITE^SKI]]Z' then this turd...

Stupid ass thing is people are actually proud of using hacks. Id put all my fingers through a powersander if I ever resorted to low class douchebaggery. Same goes with stats padding. Id rather be proud of what I have achieved then brag to all my mates about how i scored 10 headshots in less then 5 seconds. 

----

Came across my first BC2 botter the other day. he had 48kills & 3 deaths 10 mins into a new game. so watch out for douches with [#e1] clantags


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ----
> 
> Came across my first BC2 botter the other day. he had 48kills & 3 deaths 10 mins into a new game. so watch out for douches with [#e1] clantags




I pretty much only play on the TPU and Reddit servers until I can find others with trusted and active admins.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I had 14/0 but when i started taking the picture i got knifed
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/100_1230.jpg



Shouldn't help you as you killed me last night sooo many times ;( But download EVGA Precision and you can take shots with it. I have it mapped in F12, makes .jpg with game exe name + date&time. Very handy, 6 shots away from 100


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2010)

I do a full tour - I try n find a server with the most people on, that way theres more people to kill & rez when they die.

I was on twicksisted's =141= server last night before it boiled dow to 3vs2 then I went looking for another server. I usually play on British & German servers. I try to avoid french servers as much as I can - for personal reasons


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I do a full tour - I try n find a server with the most people on, that way theres more people to kill & rez when they die.
> 
> I was on twicksisted's =141= server last night before it boiled dow to 3vs2 then I went looking for another server. I usually play on British & German servers. I try to avoid french servers as much as I can - for personal reasons



do i have to talk to you in french on ts tonight?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I pretty much only play on the TPU and Reddit servers until I can find others with trusted and active admins.



Doorman Is God and MIA Clan have always been pretty good to me. I don't usually see crap on their servers and both of them usually have players on to enforce the no cheating rules they have. I usually hit them up if TPU is empty.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> do i have to talk to you in french on ts tonight?



if you want to but I dont go on TS so gg


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you want to but I dont go on TS so gg



why not we had a pretty good group on there last night


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 18, 2010)

Every time I join the TS server and attempt to join any of the rooms I get this error

insufficient client permissions (failed on b_channel_join_permanent (13677/0x356D))

Help me please...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> why not we had a pretty good group on there last night



well Im not always on the TPU server so I dont see the point.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> Every time I join the TS server and attempt to join any of the rooms I get this error
> 
> insufficient client permissions (failed on b_channel_join_permanent (13677/0x356D))
> 
> Help me please...



they have to give you permission to join other channels just wait in there for a bit, and someone will give you the permission to join channels,  its to block people that come in to spam and stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2010)

Voice is obviously helpful but I hate it. Kills the immersion.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Voice is obviously helpful but I hate it. Kills the immersion.



ahh k im the complete opposite i get bored without vent,ts or whatever voice program, i can only get immersed in the game if i talk with other people playing


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got this, Plat Star, ooo yeah


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ahh k im the complete opposite i get bored without vent,ts or whatever voice program, i can only get immersed in the game if i talk with other people playing



I agree

This is a squad based game and not being able to communicate with ones squad hinders your squad to achieve maximum effectiveness.

sorry I was in the military to long...


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just got this, Plat Star, ooo yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture104.png



Do you get a new knife then? BF2142 had a n00b knife and then a one with dog tags hanging out once you got better.

Just tried SP after a loong pause, well tried. CTD if I try to resume 
I did make a copy of SP save just in case, but that was a long way back 
edit: my campain and new game there from where I left fixed.

just looked at leaderboards, currently 161032nd in points  Quite a few players already in the game.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Mar 18, 2010)

And when are we getting the new maps got a email from EA today about them but not much info there really how or when they act like they are already out and pc gets them free


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ahh k im the complete opposite i get bored without vent,ts or whatever voice program, i can only get immersed in the game if i talk with other people playing





Johnny5 said:


> I agree
> 
> This is a squad based game and not being able to communicate with ones squad hinders your squad to achieve maximum effectiveness.
> 
> sorry I was in the military to long...



I agree with both of you. I've always been a huge supporter of voice communication in games. I think it's absolutely necessary for maximum efficiency. Not that you can't be effective without it... just not as effective IMO. 

@ maple- are you Canadian?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2010)

So I finished my first run through on Star Ocean 4.  Great game, but the ending was a little heart wrenching and I took out my anger on people on a Server Soviet was literally hiding on.

On the up side, my anger helped me discover 3 new Sniper spots on map with the semi-destroyed factory yard.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just got this, Plat Star, ooo yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture104.png



do the gay litte snipers hiding in there hidey holes scream even louder when you stab them with this.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> do the gay litte snipers hiding in there hidey holes scream even louder when you stab them with this.



My mind must be in the gutter again, I just had some very disturbing thoughts...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2010)

5850 and EK block on the way. yay.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> here is a better picture of it by the great mail man!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/bc2score.jpg



Don't worry, I'll get on to spoil your fun sooner or later

SVU/T88 with 4x Acog FTW


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 18, 2010)

I just love it when I get out of a tank to repair it and the driver speeds away like they have a hot date, leaving me stranded in a sniper infested desert.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I just love it when I get out of a tank to repair it and the driver speeds away like they have a hot date, leaving me stranded in a sniper infested desert.



I love it when the driver of a Tank or APC gets out to repair it and I land a mortar strike on him.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 18, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I love it when the driver of a Tank or APC gets out to repair it and I land a mortar strike on him.



I love it when people do that, I stab them and jack their ride.  Best one ever, I stabbed 1 by 1, 3 other people that were riding in the APC.  Then the driver freaked out and drove to another flag.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I love it when the driver of a Tank or APC gets out to repair it and I land a mortar strike on him.



I love it when an enemy steals your tank that you've just jumped out of & C4'd a few moments ago. 

that tactic never fails....

C4 tank before you ride out...Drive it behind enemy lines - get into fight with infantry (danger close) bail out, let them steal the tank, then detonate the C4.

Ive had much verbal abuse over my use of this method


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I love it when an enemy steals your tank that you've just jumped out of & C4'd a few moments ago.
> 
> that tactic never fails....
> 
> ...



I love doing that with ATV's, they keep going when you jump off at full throttle...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 18, 2010)

*Tip of the Day!!!!*

Having problems playing this game online when there is more then one person in the same household?  Try the suggestion below:



> If you have the non-Steam version then try using the "-port" option on the game executable. That is,
> 
> person 1 launches the game as,
> 
> ...


source

Keep in mind that 12345 and 12346 are just examples.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> 5850 | 900/1130 | settings as requested |
> 
> Server was playing rush map 12v12
> *
> ...



Sorry TRIPTEX, I forgot to ask. You sure HBAO was enabled when you ran these? 80+ avg with HBAO enabled? Thats almost too awesome?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 18, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Sorry TRIPTEX, I forgot to ask. You sure HBAO was enabled when you ran these? 80+ avg with HBAO enabled? Thats almost too awesome?



Yeah.. maybe static object detail and shadows were on Medium. I'm pretty sure HBAO was on. I'll try it again now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not skeptical, thats just awesome man! I hope my 5850 spits out the same performance.


----------



## lemode (Mar 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just got this, Plat Star, ooo yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture104.png



/Rain on Kurgans Parade


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 19, 2010)

I popped on the TPU server today "=141= Drew Peacock".... you guys have some very good players  Pity my ping is 120+... had fun though!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I agree with both of you. I've always been a huge supporter of voice communication in games. I think it's absolutely necessary for maximum efficiency. Not that you can't be effective without it... just not as effective IMO.
> 
> @ maple- are you Canadian?



ya manitoban, one of the weirdos that wear shorts when its -10 celsius 

but ya i got MapleJugz from css, this guy when he was high im almost 100% sure was like Epic your Canadian you have Maple syrup over there, and the girls over there have big and nice Jugz  because of the meat that we eat has all the additives to make the cows have more meat or some shit like that, so you should be called MapleJugz, and well i went with it haha


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 19, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Sorry TRIPTEX, I forgot to ask. You sure HBAO was enabled when you ran these? 80+ avg with HBAO enabled? Thats almost too awesome?



IS THAT A FRAPS BENCHIE?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm not skeptical, thats just awesome man! I hope my 5850 spits out the same performance.



2010-03-18 19:46:24 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 15733 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 78.665 - Min: 33 - Max: 108

2010-03-18 19:52:52 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 15758 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 78.790 - Min: 51 - Max: 131

I ran it again at the following settings. 900/4696 on DDR3 you should do a little better I think. 

1680x1050
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=high
Bloom=true
HSAO=true
MSAA=2
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=11
Aniso=2
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=0
Fov=75

edit: I ran this last one with shadows on low and bloom off. 1680x1050
2010-03-18 21:14:06 - BFBC2Game
Frames: 17728 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 88.640 - Min: 46 - Max: 119


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2010)

C4 bug that I recorded.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jAmiW2WfiM


----------



## human_error (Mar 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> C4 bug that I recorded.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jAmiW2WfiM



where's the bug? as with anti tank mines you're allowed a max of 7 explosives (or was it 6) out at once per player and if you place one over the max limit the oldest explosive will dissapear. So it is not a bug, but a feature to prevent excessive mine/c4 spamming.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2010)

Noticed the sound when I was throwing out C4?

I believe you can carry the maximum of 4 or 5 C4s. And I had no ammo box around. My c4 count is 0/0.


----------



## human_error (Mar 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Noticed the sound when I was throwing out C4?
> 
> I believe you can carry the maximum of 4 or 5 C4s. And I had no ammo box around. My c4 count is 0/0.



ahh i play youtube links with no sound (too many crappy soundtracks). Didnt notice you had 0/0 c4 too, i guess that's video comprehension fail on my part, sorry


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> 2010-03-18 19:46:24 - BFBC2Game
> Frames: 15733 - Time: 200000ms - Avg: 78.665 - Min: 33 - Max: 108
> 
> 2010-03-18 19:52:52 - BFBC2Game
> ...



Awesome, thanks for doing these for me TRIPTEX, I really appreciate it man.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 19, 2010)

here is the video of the bouncing objects i was chatting about earlier in ts3.  

wtf bounce


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here is the video of the bouncing objects i was chatting about earlier in ts3.
> 
> wtf bounce



I find that hilarious for some reason


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

why cant i get medals like this more often?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/Capture578.jpg
> 
> 
> why cant i get medals like this more often?



Check your awards under multiplayer and see which ones you havnt got then work on them. theres ALOT of 5000 point awards


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

oh nevermind, i can get them more often


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/Capture578.jpg
> 
> 
> why cant i get medals like this more often?



Cause you fail and variety of killing tools.  

Just think of ways you haven't killed a Muther Hubert while they are trying to give you a superfluous new behind, then kill them in that way.  An answer you often fail to come up with quick quandary is....use a gun.  And if that don't work, use more gun.

Seriously, instead of stabbing people and because I hate the 443 so much but want at least a bronze star with it, I execute people.  I sneak up behind them, pull out the 443 and put 2 in their head at point blank range.  Rather satisfying to kill someone with what has to be the least effective weapon in the game.



Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/Capture579.jpg
> 
> 
> oh nevermind, i can get them more often



Why does everyone get those two back to back.  Soviet, you, Easy, and me.  I got both in the same round.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

No TPUers except me on NY server tonight. What up ?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

I still cant get veterans status !


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Something not fun, I get CTD/crash if I try to use UAV now. Haven't happened before, new patch must have brought that. Anyone else experience it?



Quoting my self as I now know the answer to this. Kind peeps on one Swedish server told me. If server has 3D vehicle cameras off, then UAV will crash. So don't do that on those servers.

edit: just hit over 4000 compat score and best in round + squad and evga precision wasn't on for screenshot :'( Had a 35 level dude in the squad and another good one too, so that helped


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I love it when an enemy steals your tank that you've just jumped out of & C4'd a few moments ago.
> 
> that tactic never fails....
> 
> ...



Problem is, you can kill yourself and damage your own vehicle with your own C4. So if someone throws a grenade behind your tank, someone shoots the back of your tank, or someone fires a shell on the gorund behind your tank (hoping to kill an engineer thats hiding), your tank goes pop.



lemode said:


> /Rain on Kurgans Parade



I'm not sure if this is even my first platinum star, I would assume not, but plat star with the knife is what I posted it for, it should give me a new knife :/ Nvm, just checked and it is, thats funny, my first plats with the knife, M60 is at 9 gold stars.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

once again DICE puts the GSP's on hold and not allowing any new servers after lifting their request on monday.. 1 week and theyre already overloaded again.

stuff like this could be why dev's scrap dedicated server support.

and it really puts a hinder in the time it takes for them to release game patches for in-game fixes and not network related stuff.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 19, 2010)

So, I have an idea.

it's a contest.

first one to plat star with the drill wins.
(good luck)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)

Sike89 should be closer than anyone I know. Still 8 kills isn't much of a head start.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> So, I have an idea.
> 
> it's a contest.
> 
> ...



i got a few kills with that and people shat themselves with laughter.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 19, 2010)

I've got a few (five maybe) but yeah. we'll just see. 

does magnum ammo affect the drill?? I think it might, but its hard to tell.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I've got a few (five maybe) but yeah. we'll just see.
> 
> does magnum ammo affect the drill?? I think it might, but its hard to tell.



MAGNUM DRILL

(think the UT games "mega kill" voice)


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 19, 2010)

why is the tpu server down and why is it empty and why am i angry! WHY DONT I HAVE CANDY!! WTF IS GOING ON!! WHO TURNED BATMAN ON!!! WHY AM I THIRSTY!!! RAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Cause you fail and variety of killing tools.
> 
> Just think of ways you haven't killed a Muther Hubert while they are trying to give you a superfluous new behind, then kill them in that way.  An answer you often fail to come up with quick quandary is....use a gun.  And if that don't work, use more gun.
> 
> ...



lmao i dont even have the silver star one yet i only have the gold star one.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> M60 is at 9 gold stars.



Just curious - do these gold stars make the weapon more powerfull I wonder?? Since each star is like 5000points for <insert weapon here> efficiency. & I have generally noticed a bit more killing power on my colt .45 since I have 2 or 3 stars on it. (either that or it must be the magnum rounds)


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just curious - do these gold stars make the weapon more powerfull I wonder?? Since each star is like 5000points for <insert weapon here> efficiency. & I have generally noticed a bit more killing power on my colt .45 since I have 2 or 3 stars on it. (either that or it must be the magnum rounds)


i would highly doubt that they would become more powerful the more gold stars you have if it does, it would be something to check out though, but considering you dont have a health meter you couldnt really check.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wished we got the same pin for the headshot with the repair tool like xbox and PS3 got!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> once again DICE puts the GSP's on hold and not allowing any new servers after lifting their request on monday.. 1 week and theyre already overloaded again.
> 
> stuff like this could be why dev's scrap dedicated server support.
> 
> and it really puts a hinder in the time it takes for them to release game patches for in-game fixes and not network related stuff.



If they would of designed it differently and allowed hosting wouldn't this have helped alleviate a lot of the over populating they are dealing with ? That is what common sense tells me, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> If they would of designed it differently and allowed hosting wouldn't this have helped alleviate a lot of the over populating they are dealing with ? That is what common sense tells me, but I may be wrong.



indeed - but then they wouldnt be making money, would they.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> indeed - but then they wouldnt be making money, would they.


Yes, they would, but not as much. The ole mighty dollar 
supersede all intelligent thought doesn't it ?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

played some squad deathmatch tongiht on a server labled section8

I need a couple dudes that wanna squad up and show these mofos whats up.

they play white pass, isle of inncentes and arica harbor.. squad dm so fast paced so fun


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> played some squad deathmatch tongiht on a server labled section8
> 
> I need a couple dudes that wanna squad up and show these mofos whats up.
> 
> they play white pass, isle of inncentes and arica harbor.. squad dm so fast paced so fun



im rdy to knife some section8 nubs haha, they any good? well when i get home later tonight that is


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah i am heading to bed ive been awake for over 2 days.. (non drug and non BC2 related lol)

I have to be at work at 4 so I am going to power nap now. but my aim is right there under my name or add shev to ur friends n the game


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah i am heading to bed ive been awake for over 2 days.. (non drug and non BC2 related lol)
> 
> I have to be at work at 4 so I am going to power nap now. but my aim is right there under my name or add shev to ur friends n the game



when i play ill be on the teamspeak server.  so just get on there


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4003/4444988207_501a479e42_o.jpg



too pro for me 

i only have 4 nemesis then 9 ace


----------



## gumpty (Mar 19, 2010)

*What BC2 does to you IRL.*

So, I'm standing outside work just now, and look across at the high-rise construction project on the other side of the street. On the top floor, silhouetted against the sky, are five or six workers, milling about ... and instantly it pops into my head, 'I wish I was playing as recon right now. I bet I could make a fair few holes in those guys. Or better yet, I could drop a mortar strike in the middle of them.'

Is their something wrong with me? Is this how violent video games manifest themselves in people in real life?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> too pro for me
> 
> i only have 4 nemesis then 9 ace



But you did double my dog tags already.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

gumpty said:


> So, I'm standing outside work just now, and look across at the high-rise construction project on the other side of the street. On the top floor, silhouetted against the sky, are five or six workers, milling about ... and instantly it pops into my head, 'I wish I was playing as recon right now. I bet I could make a fair few holes in those guys. Or better yet, I could drop a mortar strike in the middle of them.'
> 
> Is their something wrong with me? Is this how violent video games manifest themselves in people in real life?


lmao, nah completly normal 


TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> But you did double my dog tags already.


im trying to catch up to kurgan


----------



## lemode (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> im trying to catch up to kurgan



me too


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> me too



ill beat him first  haha


*knife hacks on*


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> me too



I think you should keep the number of tags you have exactly where it it. 

How many Nemesis and Ace pins do you have?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2010)

gumpty said:


> So, I'm standing outside work just now, and look across at the high-rise construction project on the other side of the street. On the top floor, silhouetted against the sky, are five or six workers, milling about ... and instantly it pops into my head, 'I wish I was playing as recon right now. I bet I could make a fair few holes in those guys. Or better yet, I could drop a mortar strike in the middle of them.'
> 
> Is their something wrong with me? Is this how violent video games manifest themselves in people in real life?



BLASPHEMY, I would be thinking thats a perfect tower to run up and knife them all, I firmly believe in no one gets to sit in a lawn chair kick back and shoot at others without a good stabbing first.



epicfail said:


> im trying to catch up to kurgan



At the rate your going you will catch me, your at 14 tags an hour I'm at 11, As soon as I break 2.0 KDR (hit 1.95 today) will be time to go back to my full time knifing position, right now I'm keeping my distance as much as possible.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)

Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> We have just distributed a new server version named R7 to the server hosts.
> 
> Early signs from the hosts are good with 20% less load on the server CPU, improved hit detection, Veteran rank handling is fixed so you should get your M1 Garand back now plus some other fixes to better help the server hosting companies and better management of Punkbuster ID's.


Source


----------



## sike89 (Mar 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think you should keep the number of tags you have exactly where it it.
> 
> How many Nemesis and Ace pins do you have?



i second keeping the dog tags right where they are!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> At the rate your going you will catch me, your at 14 tags an hour I'm at 11, As soon as I break 2.0 KDR will be time to go back to my full time knifing position, right now I'm keeping my distance as much as possible.



ahh k ya i only actually started full time knifing when i starting playing in tpu, before i think i got to level 12 with only 100 knifes. Ya usually i care about kd alot in shooters but i just feel this is way funner, and thats why im continuing doing it, just hearing the people in teamspeak whine about me randomly popping out and knifing them or rushing at them and for some reason there bullets are damaging me lol. funny stuff. but good job on the kd dude.



> improved hit detection


 awesome less knife that dont register


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ahh k ya i only actually started full time knifing when i starting playing in tpu, before i think i got to level 12 with only 100 knifes. Ya usually i care about kd alot in shooters but i just feel this is way funner, and thats why im continuing doing it, just hearing the people in teamspeak whine about me randomly popping out and knifing them or rushing at them and for some reason there bullets are damaging me lol. funny stuff. but good job on the kd dude.



Oh I still knife a lot, but I have tried to stop running into open fire for a good set of shiny tags. But I still will chase a long ways if I feel it's clear. Soviet put me down a few times as I was minding my own business chasing down his teamates, was hoping they were stragglers, but he was keeping a good eye on them


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I still knife a lot, but I have tried to stop running into open fire for a good set of shiny tags. But I still will chase a long ways if I feel it's clear. Soviet put me down a few times as I was minding my own business chasing down his teamates, was hoping they were stragglers, but he was keeping a good eye on them



lmao ya he did the same to me last night a couple times i would sneak behind his teammates knife 5 of them to realize hes behind me just about to stab me.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> BLASPHEMY, I would be thinking thats a perfect tower to run up and knife them all, I firmly believe in no one gets to sit in a lawn chair kick back and shoot at others without a good stabbing first.



Touché. 


I look forward to the day when I can some proper server time with you guys. So far I have only had one brief round on TPU Virginia with Scrizz. Most of the time it fails to connect . And so far the other two servers have always appeared grayed out in my fav server list (or are full anyway).


----------



## Frizz (Mar 19, 2010)

TPU server empty


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Touché.
> 
> 
> I look forward to the day when I can some proper server time with you guys. So far I have only had one brief round on TPU Virginia with Scrizz. Most of the time it fails to connect . And so far the other two servers have always appeared grayed out in my fav server list (or are full anyway).



Never trust the fav list is all i gotta say, it was grayed out last night but i just searched the server and right aways got in. something is screwed up on the favorites/history



randomflip said:


> TPU server empty



Busy at school doing shit all, for business class then for project management,


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 19, 2010)

randomflip said:


> TPU server empty



There are 3 servers.. are they all empty?


----------



## Frizz (Mar 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> There are 3 servers.. are they all empty?



Did not know this. Since when did we have 3 servers? I type TPU in search and only see one.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2010)

Nutty example of Knife lunge/auto aim. Think it's pretty weak that this is possible tbh...

http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/


3 servers from first post of Server Clubhouse:

32 Man Game Server in Virginia, USA: 69.12.77.41:19567
16 Man Game Server in New York, USA: 69.12.108.55:19577
32 Man Game Server in UK :85.236.100.199:21567


----------



## Frizz (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nutty example of Knife lunge/auto aim. Think it's pretty weak that this is possible tbh...
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/



LOL at that... here's more swordplay. Through the wall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5djTl9pJ5ls


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nutty example of Knife lunge/auto aim. Think it's pretty weak that this is possible tbh...
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/



I lol'ed so hard


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

randomflip said:


> LOL at that... here's more swordplay. Through the wall.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5djTl9pJ5ls




lmao, i though it was because of lag when i did it, i guess not, knife is just that pro walls dont stop it


----------



## Frizz (Mar 19, 2010)

lol this drill tactic is epic, last link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdWJoGURyw&feature=related


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 19, 2010)

Quit posting links I can't open on the schools server! you make me curious and then I get mad. 

The knife lock function needs a lot of work. the fact that you practically teleport is ridiculous (flying, ground gliding, through the wall; usually these are hacks...)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nutty example of Knife lunge/auto aim. Think it's pretty weak that this is possible tbh...
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/
> 
> ...



lol.. I can't wait to try this.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I admit to not knowing you could do this. Help explain how some have so many knife kills. Think I'll be trying for them more myself now...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

been waiting to snipe kurgan ... where ya at buddy


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 19, 2010)

More information:


> This was probably caused by debugging files we had running on the server to help find crash info from the server. We have reverted to normal files now so that probably helps a lot.


source
Hit detection problems is reported to be the result of debugging files.  I didn't see this announced prior to this post.  




> We have just distributed a new server version named R7 to the server hosts.
> 
> Early signs from the hosts are good with 20% less load on the server CPU, improved hit detection, Veteran rank handling is fixed so you should get your M1 Garand back now plus some other fixes to better help the server hosting companies and better management of Punkbuster ID's.


source
I suggest that any server admins out there may want to add this to their server name once it goes live.  Along with (what I've already suggested) is the location of the server (as it seems to keep servers populated).

Also in later news, the Stats and Veteran page will soon go live later today (around 3pm or so in the States).  You should be able to view it *here*


----------



## lemode (Mar 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think you should keep the number of tags you have exactly where it it.
> 
> How many Nemesis and Ace pins do you have?



I only have 27 ACE pins but I have 61 Nemesis pins…I do get fixated on killing the same person over and over lol.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Soviet put me down a few times as I was minding my own business chasing down his teamates, was hoping they were stragglers, but he was keeping a good eye on them



LOL. Coincides with what I just said above. Since you’re you, I have to always keep a watchful eye out. I swear when Kurgan’s on the server I feel as if I’m in prison. Gotta protect myself from getting poked in the backside!


----------



## warup89 (Mar 19, 2010)

-I just noticed most people likes to use the grenade launcher exploit [use it as a normal gun at close rage]. *Urgh*, I thought that stayed with the MW series ><


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 19, 2010)

warup89 said:


> -I just noticed most people likes to use the grenade launcher exploit [use it as a normal gun at close rage]. *Urgh*, I thought that stayed with the MW series ><



I hate this too... i am also guilty so I don't complain.


they need to up the splash on it. that way it becomes suicide at close range.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

warup89 said:


> -I just noticed most people likes to use the grenade launcher exploit [use it as a normal gun at close rage]. *Urgh*, I thought that stayed with the MW series ><



yeah - I got killed by a 40mm smoke grenade like that the other day


----------



## lemode (Mar 19, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah - I got killed by a 40mm smoke grenade like that the other day



but that is normal....if that hit you close range irl it would crush your chest. so that's a lil different.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> but that is normal....if that hit you close range irl it would crush your chest. so that's a lil different.



nah man, Im Arnie - Bullets bounce off this chest!!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I hate this too... i am also guilty so I don't complain.
> 
> 
> they need to up the splash on it. that way it becomes suicide at close range.



Yep what happens is if you load up to fire it at long range and some one pops around the corner you have no choice or surrender your life to a knife. I'll blast them before I let that happen, hopefully any way. Same as you Black Haru I do so I won't bitch. My biggest pet peeve is bunny hoppers. I don't care what game I have played in you always have them and that just takes away from the whole game to me. I will go find another server if I get on a server with a persistent hopper.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Yep what happens is if you load up to fire it at long range and some one pops around the corner you have no choice or surrender your life to a knife. I'll blast them before I let that happen, hopefully any way. Same as you Black Haru I do so I won't bitch. My biggest pet peeve is bunny hoppers. I don't care what game I have played in you always have them and that just takes away from the whole game to me. I will go find another server if I get on a server with a persistent hopper.



shush you b hopping is fun  harder to hit my head


----------



## digibucc (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> shush you b hopping is fun  harder to hit my head



yeah we know why people do it, but it's still cheap.

irl that would get you killed faster, if not exhausted within seconds. not to mention take away your aim and reaction time. if they make it do all that in game, fine.

but until then, it is a cheap exploit people take advantage of.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah we know why people do it, but it's still cheap.
> 
> irl that would get you killed faster, if not exhausted within seconds. not to mention take away your aim and reaction time. if they make it do all that in game, fine.
> 
> but until then, it is a cheap exploit people take advantage of.



ya if you noticed i try my best not to do it, so i end up doing maybe a jump and realizing to stop, but ya after playing css for like 3 years and getting extremely good at it, it just comes out of habit


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah please leave that crap in Counter Strike ffs


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Bunny hopping is more of a reflex. Lord knows in real life if I had dudes shooting automatic rifles at me I would be jumping around and screaming like an idiot too.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

erocker said:


> Bunny hopping is more of a reflex. Lord knows in real life if I had dudes shooting automatic rifles at me I would be jumping around and screaming like an idiot too.



o god that made me laugh, almost out loud during class oops

Edit: quoted for awesomeness


----------



## sike89 (Mar 19, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah we know why people do it, but it's still cheap.
> 
> irl that would get you killed faster, if not exhausted within seconds. not to mention take away your aim and reaction time. if they make it do all that in game, fine.
> 
> but until then, it is a cheap exploit people take advantage of.



i dont think jumping is an exploit i think there are many worse things that are done in this game besides jumping.

and yes IRL it would make you very tired and useless to shoot but its a game..
IRL you cant run and shoot a huge medic gun
IRL you cant take a M95 bullet to the chest and still be fine
IRL you cant get shot in the head all that many times and still live
IRL not everyone becomes alive with a jolt from a defibrillator
IRL you don't have infinite parachutes to save your ass every time you jump out of anything
IRL a stab to the arm wont kill you instantly

GAH.. just annoys me when people use IRL to prove a point in game.. its a game jumping is part of it and its something that will always be done.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

sike89 said:


> IRL you cant run and shoot a huge medic gun









o but you can arnold prooved it


----------



## human_error (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2385/2460643293_8d2322bdac.jpg?v=0
> 
> o but you can arnold prooved it



I have an even better picture - involving a mini-gun toting guy (must be medic) and an assault and an engineer - they're running round with heavy guns, working as a team and hot damn someone on the other team is even spotting enemies properly.


----------



## sike89 (Mar 19, 2010)

human_error said:


> I have an even better picture - involving a mini-gun toting guy (must be medic) and an assault and an engineer - they're running round with heavy guns, working as a team and hot damn someone on the other team is even spotting enemies properly.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/2yvwe3m.jpg.gif



haha! what a picture but im going to go ahead and say that big gun is made of plastic lol


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

human_error said:


> I have an even better picture - involving a mini-gun toting guy (must be medic) and an assault and an engineer - they're running round with heavy guns, working as a team and hot damn someone on the other team is even spotting enemies properly.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/2yvwe3m.jpg.gif



O GOD not a spotter, lmao my teacher just asked me whats so funny about her lesson

i just showed her the picture and said she wouldnt understand ;-)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> O GOD not a spotter, lmao my teacher just asked me whats so funny about her lesson
> 
> i just showed her the picture and said she wouldnt understand ;-)



How times have changed. The most amusing thing I could do with hardware I had at school back in my day was make my pocket calculator say "boobs".


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How times have changed. The most amusing thing I could do with hardware I had at school back in my day was make my pocket calculator say "boobs".








the calc we use at school
has every letter, me and my friend were chatting with that lmao, because my teacher didnt hear us and she was clueless to what we were doing.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> http://www.ucs.louisiana.edu/~hnc7288/ti-83homepg.jpg
> 
> the calc we use at school
> has every letter, me and my friend were chatting with that lmao, because my teacher didnt hear us and she was clueless to what we were doing.



I used to program games onto the graphing calculators at my high school. Then all that hard work would disappear when we had to clear the memory so we could take a test :shadedshu


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 19, 2010)

lol I would always just clear the RAM lol


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 19, 2010)

Calculators?   Wow, all we had were paper, pencils and lots of erasers. Yes, I'm that old


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Calculators?   Wow, all we had were paper, pencils and lots of erasers. Yes, I'm that old



im not even graduated yet haha, 12th grade graduating this year.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats Epic


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Congrats Epic



thx,


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok a few questions ...

just got the game yesterday and its amazing ...

when do i get a knife ... how many maps are there ... why will no one die to my nades lol


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> ok a few questions ...
> 
> just got the game yesterday and its amazing ...
> 
> when do i get a knife ... how many maps are there ... why will no one die to my nades lol



I think there are 5 maps currently (I may be wrong.) You have a knife, to use it use the middle mouse button (default). You need to aim better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just got this, Plat Star, ooo yeah
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/Capture104.png



How do you get the plat star? Reayth has almost as many as you do?!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> ok a few questions ...
> 
> just got the game yesterday and its amazing ...
> 
> when do i get a knife ... how many maps are there ... why will no one die to my nades lol





> * Arica Harbor
> * Atacama Desert
> * Isla Inocentes
> * Laguna Alta
> ...



So, those are your maps. The blast from the nades that you shoot from your gun doesn't have much range, so you have to be pretty accurate with your launching. Lastly, as Erocker said you have a knife but it sucks pretty hard. Use it for a while to get the stars for it so you'll be able to kill people in one hit. 

Actually, I'm not too sure on that. Can the starter knife instakill?



Also, how does one obtain dog tags?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> So, those are your maps. The blast from the nades that you shoot from your gun doesn't have much range, so you have to be pretty accurate with your launching. Lastly, as Erocker said you have a knife but it sucks pretty hard. Use it for a while to get the stars for it so you'll be able to kill people in one hit.
> 
> Actually, I'm not too sure on that. Can the starter knife instakill?
> 
> Also, how does one obtain dog tags?



Huh, there is no starter knife.  The knife is a 1 hit kill at point blank range.  Please note their are 2 animations for it.  One tracks and lunges forward when used.  This happens when the target is clearly in the invisible sight for the knife (same location as gun sight).  And the slash animation when they are not.  The slash does damaged based on where on the screen the person is hit.  So if you start the animation and move them close the sight at the center, they will still die.  The further away from center they are, the less damage.

Knife kill = their dog tags (bronze for < 20 level, silver from 20 to 40, gold tags for 40+ level person)



TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you get the plat star? Reayth has almost as many as you do?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/Reaythknife.jpg



You do not like Easy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Huh, there is no starter knife.  The knife is a 1 hit kill at point blank range.  Please note their are 2 animations for it.  One tracks and lunges forward when used.  This happens when the target is clearly in the invisible sight for the knife (same location as gun sight).  And the slash animation when they are not.  The slash does damaged based on where on the screen the person is hit.  So if you start the animation and move them close the sight at the center, they will still die.  The further away from center they are, the less damage.
> 
> Knife kill = their dog tags (bronze for < 20 level, silver from 20 to 40, gold tags for 40+ level person)
> 
> ...



Thats not me. Thats Reayth and if you look hes killed Scrizz more.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not me. Thats Reayth and if you look hes killed Scrizz more.



lol.  I guess those three have some kind of Rivalry going.

I am more into unique tags.  If I have your tags, I really don't want them again unless the color changes.  I stab people...

1.  That I have not stabbed before.
2.  Reflex to them being too close.
3.  Attacked at close range while reloading.

Hell, I spent all of today killing friends with the 40mm Shotgun at PBR and stabbing people I didn't know.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 19, 2010)

Neostead 2000 pwnage in 720p


----------



## epicfail (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not me. Thats Reayth and if you look hes killed Scrizz more.



you get plat after 10 gold stars


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the answers guys 

i guess i will have to change that middle mouse button thing ... thats just crazy talk having it there


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> lol.  I guess those three have some kind of Rivalry going.
> 
> I am more into unique tags.  If I have your tags, I really don't want them again unless the color changes.  I stab people...
> 
> ...



They have a Pabst Blue Ribbon level ? I hate that stuff


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Neostead 2000 pwnage in 720p



What is that weapon it is lethal. Slug's I'm assuming.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Nutty example of Knife lunge/auto aim. Think it's pretty weak that this is possible tbh...
> 
> http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/



That was extremely luck, in your average situation, there wouldn't be a guy standing on that towers ledge like that, I knife a lot and I haven't ever done anything like this, that was a scripted event.



epicfail said:


> lmao, i though it was because of lag when i did it, i guess not, knife is just that pro walls dont stop it



Yeah, if you lock on them before the wall, they are SOL, I've stuck it to people through quite a few walls.



copenhagen69 said:


> been waiting to snipe kurgan ... where ya at buddy



I'm getting on now for a bit I think 



TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you get the plat star? Reayth has almost as many as you do?!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100319/Reaythknife.jpg



I got it at like 486, looks like Reayth is close, but he is only 5 hours behind me and about 50 knifes behind me, so he's on my pace.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> What is that weapon it is lethal. Slug's I'm assuming.



Slugs + Magnum ammo yes, but that guy was just pot-shoting wounded people.  They are effective, but not that effective.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Huh, there is no starter knife.  The knife is a 1 hit kill at point blank range.  Please note their are 2 animations for it.  One tracks and lunges forward when used.  This happens when the target is clearly in the invisible sight for the knife (same location as gun sight).  And the slash animation when they are not.  The slash does damaged based on where on the screen the person is hit.  So if you start the animation and move them close the sight at the center, they will still die.  The further away from center they are, the less damage.
> 
> Knife kill = their dog tags (bronze for < 20 level, silver from 20 to 40, gold tags for 40+ level person)
> 
> ...



Ah thanks man. I haven't seen anyone over level 30 yet. What's the max?


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Ah thanks man. I haven't seen anyone over level 30 yet. What's the max?



Level 50


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Slugs + Magnum ammo yes, but that guy was just pot-shoting wounded people.  They are effective, but not that effective.



You missed 3:33 time frame.  Watch it again.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 20, 2010)

It was on hardcore mode, every guns are lethal.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, I didn't even pay that much attention.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 20, 2010)

man ... my stats page update for the day and i still have the same stats haha ..

now i gotta wait another 14 hours and hopefully it updates right this time


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just tried that, and it worked very well from long range, not from close range though.

I shot the guy 2 time on the face, and he didn't die, so I guess it's a glitch.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 20, 2010)

Everybody should try a NS(neostead) 2000 shotgun
Then the sauber shotgun round perk, Then the Mgnm Shotgun round perk.

When i join a regular rush or conquest server
I get 40-50% accuracy with the gun, half of my kills are easily headshots because of epic sauber rounds and even when i shoot at the chest i kill somebody because of mass power.

I dont know about you guys but when i get a 30-5 ratio without trying and 1 shoting medics that are barly spawned from a mile away i get pretty happy .

No litteraly i realized the accuracy with that shotgun is pretty epic, and on long range shots i get a kill 60% of the time. I mean long shots were if you had a sniper a marksmen bonus would come into play.


Also my highest point shot I ever got was a 434 piont shot. 50 points for the kill 30 points for the headshot and like 300+ points for the marksmen headshot. I was so far away i had to use the silenced semi automatic sniper, and watch the bullet drop about the size of 2 people from so far away, even with a 12x zoom scope it looked as if the heads were pin dots on my screen. I got him the first shot, It was a ENGINEER running down the hill in the epic sniping spot desert map on RUSH, and he was moving pretty rapidly, it was pure luck and i was jumping up and down and the epic ness of the shot. Couldnt even replicate it with the 2 other snipers up in the big rocks of the map..


****EDIT****
Sense the queer put the video up now we can expect alot of neostead 2000 shotguns killing everybody in no time.

I was using this 5 days ago easily, I was one of the first to expirence its epic rape, What i didnt get was using the mortor strike actually allowed him to shoot even further and ive never thought about that.

its ganna turn into a gayfest pretty soon with a bunch of NS 2000's being whored all over the place... 

*FACEPALM*


----------



## Flak (Mar 20, 2010)

My problem is back hardcore.  The game freezes every couple of seconds when I'm in a gun fight, doesn't happen in vehicles.  It doesn't happen if I just shoot my gun with no one around.  It doesn't happen if I get shot without retaliating.  It only happens when actually in a fight both people firing.  The sound plays fluidly, but mouse and video literally freeze every other shot or so it appears on my side.  Not sure if it was the patch or updating to 10.3a, but going back to 10.2 didn't fix it,  so I'm assuming it was the patch.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 20, 2010)

Still a looong way to NS2000, don't even have M14 yet. Want to get it before they fix that  Thompson still my best gun for engineer, need more unlocks, need them now! (well tomorrow) ->



kid41212003 said:


> It was on hardcore mode, every guns are lethal.


There's no crosshair in HC mode? At least not on the server I played.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

Flak said:


> My problem is back hardcore.  The game freezes every couple of seconds when I'm in a gun fight, doesn't happen in vehicles.  It doesn't happen if I just shoot my gun with no one around.  It doesn't happen if I get shot without retaliating.  It only happens when actually in a fight both people firing.  The sound plays fluidly, but mouse and video literally freeze every other shot or so it appears on my side.  Not sure if it was the patch or updating to 10.3a, but going back to 10.2 didn't fix it,  so I'm assuming it was the patch.



try a defrag?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 20, 2010)

i have a question about ranks and unlocks. I notice some snipers have rifles I do not own and I am not accumulating any more points or unlocks as recon, does this mean I have achieved max on that certain class and in order to unlock new guns I have to do something other than points?

I could have my recon max'd and I just assume there are more guns but maybe that player swapped a kit while he was in play?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i have a question about ranks and unlocks. I notice some snipers have rifles I do not own and I am not accumulating any more points or unlocks as recon, does this mean I have achieved max on that certain class and in order to unlock new guns I have to do something other than points?
> 
> I could have my recon max'd and I just assume there are more guns but maybe that player swapped a kit while he was in play?



some weapons dont just have class points requirements, but level requirements too. EG, even tho i'm maxed out as engineer, i've been getting weapon unlocks based on level.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats what i thought cuz I finally unlocked the shotgun slug which is monster btw and the magnum ammo, armor and rifle handling upgrades and they unlocked across the board when I was starting to use assault more.

the only class I havnt used yet is medic


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

i've maxed engineer and working on medic - got bored tho, after the M60 + accuracy + dot sight all the new guns sucked.

assault is next... bonus points like medics for giving ammo, with the explosive power of a grenade launcher. its like a baby carl gustav


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2010)

I seem to be getting really shittier at this game, Im gettin owned alot more, I was goin good at the start.


----------



## erocker (Mar 20, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I seem to be getting really shittier at this game, Im gettin owned alot more, I was goin good at the start.



Lol, welcome to the battlefield soldier! Battlefield has always been like this for me. You have to take your licks as a n00b, level up and then things get easier and you start to find out what works best for you.


----------



## lemode (Mar 20, 2010)

Good games tonight guys glad the server was fuller than it had been most of the week.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 20, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Still a looong way to NS2000, don't even have M14 yet. Want to get it before they fix that  Thompson still my best gun for engineer, need more unlocks, need them now! (well tomorrow) ->
> 
> 
> There's no crosshair in HC mode? At least not on the server I played.



Other guns have iron sight, shotgun still has crosshair.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I was using this 5 days ago easily, I was one of the first to expirence its epic rape, What i didnt get was using the mortor strike actually allowed him to shoot even further and ive never thought about that.



Nope, NS2000 epic rape started in BC1, that fucking shotgun was unreal and still is. That NS2000 glitch isn't actually specific to the gun, try it with any of the shotguns. Heres a video showing other ones in use.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPxsinjSRj0&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2010)

erocker said:


> Lol, welcome to the battlefield soldier! Battlefield has always been like this for me. You have to take your licks as a n00b, level up and then things get easier and you start to find out what works best for you.



lol I think its just certain players actually, I just had a play through just then and I did really good, yesterday all day I did really shit, must of been better players or could be what you said lol, a noob.

My Rank is 13 staff sergeant I I think


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 20, 2010)

I found a new weapon of destruction. The M2 Carl Gustav. 

I've taken out everything with this recoilless rifle, snipers, infantry, tanks, base raping douche bags. 

It rocks.

I also have the M136AT4 which is good against vehicles but the projectile moves to slow to use on infantry in my opinion.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I just tried the shotguns, that glitch seems to be console specific, because it sure as hell doesn't 1 shot people that are a few hundred yards away. It was quite good as a mid range weapon, actually able to kill people where a normal shotgun wouldn't, and if you put a slug in there head, they did die in 1 shot, but pretty sure thats intended.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for showing up when you did man those teams got out of control.Also noticed after you said you would boot peps for spawn camping that most of them left......good game though,I really suck at conquest so use to rush.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> I found a new weapon of destruction. The M2 Carl Gustav.
> 
> I've taken out everything with this recoilless rifle, snipers, infantry, tanks, base raping douche bags.
> 
> ...



as an engy player, i swap between them.

The AT4 is better at long range since it goes straight without dipping - perfect on those big open desert maps, especially if you're camping a ridge with some snipers.

CG is  in a tube, TAKE MY LOVE YOU DIRTY WHORES. YOU KNOW YOU WANT IT!

(i got 5 kills with one shot once, bwahahaha)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2010)

I got 39 kills and 8 deaths last night as an assault without using a vehicle. I was like the Terminator!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I got 39 kills and 8 deaths last night as an assault without using a vehicle. I was like the Terminator!



"i'll be back" terminator, or "FOR THE EMPEROR" terminator?


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just tried the shotguns, that glitch seems to be console specific, because it sure as hell doesn't 1 shot people that are a few hundred yards away. It was quite good as a mid range weapon, actually able to kill people where a normal shotgun wouldn't, and if you put a slug in there head, they did die in 1 shot, but pretty sure thats intended.



I thought so too.  Shotgun sure isn't lethal on pc at distance but it sure is fun killing two with one shot up close though.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 20, 2010)

Add me to the clubhouse 

Bfbc2 name is SneakyFcknRusky


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 20, 2010)

Is it me or are there way too many snipers and mortar strikes


----------



## DEFEATEST (Mar 20, 2010)

Why is it that when I go to the stats web site , it cant find my name? I cant get my stats, or anyone I know. I clicked on the pc version , was I supposed to sign up somewhere?


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 20, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> Why is it that when I go to the stats web site , it cant find my name? I cant get my stats, or anyone I know. I clicked on the pc version , was I supposed to sign up somewhere?



this one should work!
http://bfbc2.elxx.net/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Thanks for showing up when you did man those teams got out of control.Also noticed after you said you would boot peps for spawn camping that most of them left......good game though,I really suck at conquest so use to rush.



When I joined it was 20 people in the round, 2nd round went down to 10, then after that seemed unbalanced and no one was balancing, I typed that I would kick spawn campers because I was staring at an enemy tank right in our base, I was actually typing it as he was shooting at me, he got kicked, no one else was camping though.

Just seemed each round a few more left, but thats how it goes at that time in the morning, do oyu have TPU tags in game?



hv43082 said:


> I thought so too.  Shotgun sure isn't lethal on pc at distance but it sure is fun killing two with one shot up close though.



Well the trick those peole are using in those videos is using slugs, which replaces the spread shot with a single bullet, which gives it a lot more range, but those videos show extreme range and 1 shotting people at extreme range. My testing this morning, at extreme range it was pretty much useless, but glad I tried it, I like the NS2000 and I think it will be the way I level my Sniper kit till I get the SVU or VSS.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When I joined it was 20 people in the round, 2nd round went down to 10, then after that seemed unbalanced and no one was balancing, I typed that I would kick spawn campers because I was staring at an enemy tank right in our base, I was actually typing it as he was shooting at me, he got kicked, no one else was camping though.
> 
> Just seemed each round a few more left, but thats how it goes at that time in the morning, do oyu have TPU tags in game?
> 
> ...



good game last night man, and others im still 100 knifes behind but i actually used my guns yesterday


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2010)

epicfail said:


> good game last night man, and others im still 100 knifes behind but i actually used my guns yesterday



Yeah was some good matches, I normally dont get a chance to play at that time of night since I go to work, but I'll have to try and be on more.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/randy-fun-19.jpg?w=500&h=374


 Do you zoom in then throw it at them


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Do you zoom in then throw it at them



You fasten it to your helmet with the scope over your right eye, then run around and head butt enemys, kind of charging them.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You fasten it to your helmet with the scope over your right eye, then run around and head butt enemys, kind of charging them.



Give it time, you'll probably see it on YouTube someday


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You fasten it to your helmet with the scope over your right eye, then run around and head butt enemys, kind of charging them.



That's what I like about this forum. I'm surrounded by fellow smart asses


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Give it time, you'll probably see it on YouTube someday



I see your avatar and the only thing I can think is "I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate."  Lord Helmet could mount ten of those things on his helmet though.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, new combat score record \o/ And soo much pins had to make it 3 rows to the shot 
Top row is to the left and bottom row to the right of the original shot. (full rush server)


----------



## DEFEATEST (Mar 20, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> this one should work!
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/



That one didn't work either.....thanks though! hrmmmm, wonder if the stats servers are screwy. I'm at lvl 14 already.....


edit,,,, got it to work, dont think it liked capitals or something like that..... all is well, thanks again!!


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

DEFEATEST said:


> That one didn't work either.....thanks though! hrmmmm, wonder if the stats servers are screwy. I'm at lvl 14 already.....



It usually does and everyone here uses it. They'll be back soon, just be patient


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to be a crybaby, but is anyone else still crashing? Ever since the update it hasn't crashed to desktop but I'm still having to do the hard reset when it freezes up my system. I remember some people saying they were having the same problems.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess im lucky.I have only crashed two times and both caused by me.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Not to be a crybaby, but is anyone else still crashing? Ever since the update it hasn't crashed to desktop but I'm still having to do the hard reset when it freezes up my system. I remember some people saying they were having the same problems.



I haven't been on often lately, maybe 4 hrs in the past 2-3 days and I haven't had any problems aside from the usual connectivity issues...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 20, 2010)

douglatins said:


> http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/randy-fun-19.jpg?w=500&h=374




i so want that knife.  scope in then throw it.


----------



## Blaircroft (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh yea got my copy today installing my handle will be Blaircroft


----------



## epicfail (Mar 20, 2010)

Just get on ts if you want more chance of talking with us.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Not to be a crybaby, but is anyone else still crashing? Ever since the update it hasn't crashed to desktop but I'm still having to do the hard reset when it freezes up my system. I remember some people saying they were having the same problems.



Hmm you really shouldn't need to reset ever. Have you tried ctrl+alt+del and task manager there? Worked in Vista and same in 7 if you get stuck picture on a program.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 20, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hmm you really shouldn't need to reset ever. Have you tried ctrl+alt+del and task manager there? Worked in Vista and same in 7 if you get stuck picture on a program.



Yeah, I've tried everything. You can ctrl-alt-del and alt-F4 as many times as you want and nothing happens. Video freezes, sound loops (about 1/4 second loop); complete system lockup. If I didn't have a reset button I'd have to unplug it.


----------



## lemode (Mar 20, 2010)

That's right...first TPUer to get 2 PLATINUM stars! 

Pushed me to lvl 30 + some.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/40mmnl.jpg
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/knife.jpg
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/2ps.jpg​
> That's right...first TPUer to get 2 PLATINUM stars!
> ...


You the man ! I'm just ready to hook up and get my ass kicked
All the TPU's are empty


----------



## shevanel (Mar 20, 2010)

i have 20 mins to play.. if tpu is empty find me on section8 Sqd DM


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 20, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i have 20 mins to play.. if tpu is empty find me on section8 Sqd DM


Couldn't find it. I'm gonna find a Panama Canal map and try and get 
the next recon weapon even though I hate recon. That bolt action 
is to slow.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 20, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/40mmnl.jpg
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/knife.jpg
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/2ps.jpg​
> That's right...first TPUer to get 2 PLATINUM stars!
> ...



hacker......


haha jk nice job bro.

still thinking about your idea, well i think it was you.

of making a account making KnifeMcHacker or some shit, or TheAnnoyingSniper and go destroy nub recons in HC


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 20, 2010)

epicfail said:


> hacker......
> 
> 
> haha jk nice job bro.
> ...



You wanna piss someone off.  Grab quad, go to enemy base.  Gotta be sneaky sneaky.  Wire chopper with C4 when no one is looking.  Wait until someone takes off in chopper and gets good and high....then BOMB!


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You wanna piss someone off.  Grab quad, go to enemy base.  Gotta be sneaky sneaky.  Wire chopper with C4 when no one is looking.  Wait until someone takes off in chopper and gets good and high....then BOMB!




Love the way you think


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, I've tried everything. You can ctrl-alt-del and alt-F4 as many times as you want and nothing happens. Video freezes, sound loops (about 1/4 second loop); complete system lockup. If I didn't have a reset button I'd have to unplug it.



That sound like a driver issue. Have you updated the soundcrad drivers? If those on Gigabyte site don't help you could try the ones on realtek site.

---

Unlocked M95 and first shot with it was a kill  What a moster that is and that sound means business!

And got all these today, I just love how they look when you zoom them


----------



## digibucc (Mar 20, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, I've tried everything. You can ctrl-alt-del and alt-F4 as many times as you want and nothing happens. Video freezes, sound loops (about 1/4 second loop); complete system lockup. If I didn't have a reset button I'd have to unplug it.



that's what happens to me.  when everyone crashes at once (not gets kicked, but crashes) for most it just crashes, but for me it is as you describe. i have no choice but to restart every time.

it hasn't been happening as much lately though, with the recent updates...


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lol, i got like 80 kills with the tube...


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 21, 2010)

hey guys how is it i get the sig to work? 

add me to list got the game yesterday. still learning the rope, haven't played BF since last release

Recon/Assualt


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2010)

Rhino where did you go ? Start a knife fight and then leave ?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 21, 2010)

im still not on the sexy rostery thingy :'(

starting to leave the darkside of hardcore server even tho sniping as a medic is o so fun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/40mmnl.jpg
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/knife.jpg
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/2ps.jpg​
> That's right...first TPUer to get 2 PLATINUM stars!
> ...



Hate to spoil the party, but I got this yesterday in the morning around 5am after I got off work.






and this was a few days before that


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When I joined it was 20 people in the round, 2nd round went down to 10, then after that seemed unbalanced and no one was balancing, I typed that I would kick spawn campers because I was staring at an enemy tank right in our base, I was actually typing it as he was shooting at me, he got kicked, no one else was camping though.
> 
> Just seemed each round a few more left, but thats how it goes at that time in the morning, do oyu have TPU tags in game?
> 
> ...



No i have A2 NuclearFallOut If i take off the clan tag do i loose my stats?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> No i have A2 NuclearFallOut If i take off the clan tag do i loose my stats?



Nope, clan tag can be changed without stat loss, but I know who you are now, see you in the server quite a bit.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks just tried it Now in game NuclearFallOut Playing medic class.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 21, 2010)

best game ive had thus far.. over 1/2 were knife kills. i love shogun slugs

but if you look at the other teams score you can clearly see i was in a server full of noobs...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You fasten it to your helmet with the scope over your right eye, then run around and head butt enemys, kind of charging them.



Yeah I'm pretty sure you did that to me yesterday, you jagoff. 



ShiBDiB said:


> im still not on the sexy rostery thingy :'(
> 
> starting to leave the darkside of hardcore server even tho sniping as a medic is o so fun



I don't think it's anything personal. I PM'ed him 10 days ago. He's too busy collecting dog tags.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2010)

having problems logging in  I havent been able to play in the last 2 days & when i do it decides to fuck up!!


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 21, 2010)

This is my fav medal. It just says so much.

Any body here in top 1000 for rank you have some great players ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 21, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> This is my fav medal. It just says so much.
> 
> Any body here in top 1000 for rank you have some great players ?



I only have the Ace pin 37 times now.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 21, 2010)

ok what is this shotty thing everyone is using?

is it an upgraded shotgun? or whats the combo?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I only have the Ace pin 37 times now.



I think I hit 75 or 80 Ace Best Squad pins last night and 50+ Ace Pins.



copenhagen69 said:


> ok what is this shotty thing everyone is using?
> 
> is it an upgraded shotgun? or whats the combo?



That depends on who killed you.  If it was me, it was just the 40mm Shotgun attachment for the Assault rifles.  If it was someone else, then it was high powered shotgun like the 870 or the NS2000 + Slug Rounds + Mag AM = unusually accurate mid ranged killing tool.  I use the 870 cause I think the NS2000 is the ugliest gun on the game and the sight is just in the way.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 21, 2010)

TY KURGAN for putting Soviet in his place


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I think I hit 75 or 80 Ace Best Squad pins last night and 50+ Ace Pins.
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on who killed you.  If it was me, it was just the 40mm Shotgun attachment for the Assault rifles.  If it was someone else, then it was high powered shotgun like the 870 or the NS2000 + Slug Rounds + Mag AM = unusually accurate mid ranged killing tool.  I use the 870 cause I think the NS2000 is the ugliest gun on the game and the sight is just in the way.



I just checked and I have 61 best squad pins.. not bad since I only have 80+ wins.


----------



## lemode (Mar 21, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> TY KURGAN for putting Soviet in his place



i hate you


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 21, 2010)

lemode said:


> i hate you


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 21, 2010)

Is EA down at the moment?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

I just noticed that once you hit Platinum, it stops.  That is good to know.

I don't get to play as much as everyone here, but I can tell you now my first plat will be the 1911 Colt .45.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Is EA down at the moment?



Failed to connect to EA online. Now it died compleately. Maybe better so, couldn't play long if you finally got in to some server.

I wanna play, must kill, hand twitching, need bloood


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Failed to connect to EA online. Now it died compleately. Maybe better so, couldn't play long if you finally got in to some server.
> 
> I wanna play, must kill, hand twitching, need bloood



It's not even letting me play single player. All attempts crash to desktop.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 21, 2010)

I can't seem to connect either. Hopefully it works tonight. I need to get a gold star with the 40mm shotgun.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 21, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> It's not even letting me play single player. All attempts crash to desktop.



Try single player/my campaign/mission number/start. Resume didn't work for me either (after the latest patch?). But good idea, still haven't finished SP, so now is the perfect time.

edit: heh I tried to resupply and spot on SP


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> TY KURGAN for putting Soviet in his place



 The timings so close, not a huge deal, I just wish we could get more than 1 plat star per weapon.



lemode said:


> i hate you



Your prob close to your 3rd plat star I'm assuming though, you seem to play a lot of different kits, which is what I been doing lately, but I don't think I have anything else over 5 gold stars even.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Try single player/my campaign/mission number/start. Resume didn't work for me either (after the latest patch?). But good idea, still haven't finished SP, so now is the perfect time.
> 
> edit: heh I tried to resupply and spot on SP



I tried to take some dude's dog tags in Borderlands.  He died from the melee, but I didn't here the jiggle noise and got mad.


----------



## lemode (Mar 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I tried to take some dude's dog tags in Borderlands.  He died from the melee, but I didn't here the jiggle noise and got mad.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah in metro 2033 i've caught myself spotting the enemies a few times.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah in metro 2033 i've caught myself spotting the enemies a few times.



I'm not sure I can live without spotting.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 21, 2010)

Game working again ->


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

32 man Virgina server, gogo


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 32 man Virgina server, gogo



You better be online tonight around 11:30 p.m. Central cause I think we need to have a few dozen gun fights.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 21, 2010)

what does the 0 mean? i cant figure it out and its driving me crazy


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 21, 2010)

You evil knifers you  ^^ veteran status?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You better be online tonight around 11:30 p.m. Central cause I think we need to have a few dozen gun fights.



11:30 is most likely do-able, I'll try I'm a late night person anyways.



copenhagen69 said:


> [url]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8909/57414717.jpg[/URL]
> 
> what does the 0 mean? i cant figure it out and its driving me crazy



It's suppose to be your veteran status (the number of previous BF games you own), it shouldn't be showing a zero, granted where your looking it might just to let you know, nw if it shows 0 in game, then thats strange.



OnBoard said:


> You evil knifers you


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> [url]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/8909/57414717.jpg[/URL]
> 
> what does the 0 mean? i cant figure it out and its driving me crazy



the number in the white square box is veteran rank, i do believe.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 21, 2010)

well ... i own BF2 and the xpack ... so shouldnt it be 2?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 21, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> well ... i own BF2 and the xpack ... so shouldnt it be 2?



Well the BF veterans site is down right now, so if they aren't linked http://veteran.battlefield.com/ go there later and link them.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well the BF veterans site is down right now, so if they aren't linked http://veteran.battlefield.com/ go there later and link them.



ah ok

... thats kinda a cool idea i guess


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


>



I really hate that lock thing or maybe it was do to ping, but I sidestepped away from couple of those knife hit, but they still got me  Once I'll hit the gold tag level I'll never come back to TPU server  Think it's 1Kurgan1 & lemode now the only TPUers with my silver tags  edit: or do the tags level up when player does?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 22, 2010)

The veteran.battlefield.com website is down until they "fix" it. but yes, the white square with a number in it is vet status

EDIT: like a million others got to this before me lol...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well the BF veterans site is down right now, so if they aren't linked http://veteran.battlefield.com/ go there later and link them.



Yeah my stats are still not up on there. I was able to link them Saturday and got the Garand. 
I didn't like it at first , but once you learn to conserve it is a pretty good gun.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I really hate that lock thing or maybe it was do to ping, but I sidestepped away from couple of those knife hit, but they still got me  Once I'll hit the gold tag level I'll never come back to TPU server  Think it's 1Kurgan1 & lemode now the only TPUers with my silver tags  edit: or do the tags level up when player does?



Your tag color levels up when you level up.  If anybody stabs you now, they will get a silver tag from you.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, my BF2 name wouldn't link at that site. kind of annoying, considering I have the stats page and everything.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kursah, where did all of you guys go


----------



## ERazer (Mar 22, 2010)

i was wandering about too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2010)

Reayth joins the club of platinum.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Very nice, now 3 of us in the plat knife club, unless Maple is in too, if not he is very close.

And thats an interesting res on that pic.... 1925x1080? Must be scaled up in photoshop rather than fullscreen and just by chance landed on 1080, unless you got 5 free pixels on the side, lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Very nice, now 3 of us in the plat knife club, unless Maple is in too, if not he is very close.
> 
> And thats an interesting res on that pic.... 1925x1080? Must be scaled up in photoshop rather than fullscreen and just by chance landed on 1080, unless you got 5 free pixels on the side, lol.



No thats his native res.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

most of us DX10 gamers have to window the game in order to take pics, so its not full screen res.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fraps and EVGA Precision capture works well in DX10 .

The epicness of the M60.
I'm very close to unlock all guns of all classes. 
Still 1 left for Medic and 1 left for Engineer.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 22, 2010)

The m60 seems pretty ridiculous... I really don't play much atm and I picked an m60 up off a dead medic and got something like 11 kills in a matter of 2 minutes. Really powerful while still holding a pretty good accuracy, my play style doesn't generally need rate of fire so it works well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya the M60 is a beast. i use it and magnum ammo and its still accurate at long range with double clicks


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 22, 2010)

I have all unlocks... now for some platinum stars... or latency under 500. I have narrowed it down to my Ethernet controller, so we will see. 

I can't get on much this week, but next week I expect to double my hours (spring break).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> The m60 seems pretty ridiculous... I really don't play much atm and I picked an m60 up off a dead medic and got something like 11 kills in a matter of 2 minutes. Really powerful while still holding a pretty good accuracy, my play style doesn't generally need rate of fire so it works well.



Yeah my kill to death ratio has improved considerably since I unlocked it. No Magnum yet but usually use red dot as well.  "Balance tweaks" coming for M60, 1911 and AA:

http://twitter.com/Demize99/status/10833476163



Also the following should happen to all multiplayer cheaters IMO:



> A gamer accused of cheating in a net café game of CounterStrike narrowly escaped death after irate players skewered his head on a knife. The incident began in a net café in China’s northern province of Jilin, when a group of youths apparently noticed a 17-year-old boy they had been playing CounterStrike with had been cheating by using a “wallhack” to allow himself to see through walls.



http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2010/03/22/cheaters-brain-stabbed-in-wallhack-brawl/


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2010)

haha regarding that knife thing u posted.. best comment ive seen in awhile



> "His assailants fled the scene after inflicting this injury"
> 
> Noobs! They had to take the knife with them. You always run faster with a knife.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

Apparently correct level unlock list:

1: 870 Combat
2: Saiga
3: MP-443
4: 1911
5: Lightweight Combat Equipment
6: Ammo Hip Bandolier
7: Grenade Vest
8: Explosives Leg Pouch
9: Extended Shotgun Magazine
10: M1A1
11: Tracer dart gun
12: MP-412 Rex
13: M93R
14: Ceramic Body Armor
15: Magnum Ammunition
16: 12 Gauge Slugs
17: Improved Demolitions
18: SPAS-12
19: M14
20: NS2000
21: USAS12
22: G3


----------



## Flak (Mar 22, 2010)

M60 + MagAmm = instant win/OP/Easy Button....


----------



## gumpty (Mar 22, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "Balance tweaks" coming for M60, 1911 and AA:
> 
> http://twitter.com/Demize99/status/10833476163



Nooooooo. I have not unlocked it yet.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 22, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah my kill to death ratio has improved considerably since I unlocked it. No Magnum yet but usually use red dot as well.  "Balance tweaks" coming for M60, 1911 and AA:
> 
> http://twitter.com/Demize99/status/10833476163
> 
> ...



I am new here so I will go easy. Cheating is a form of criminal action IMHO, especially in PC Gaming.  We the gamers ,who pay almost 75$ for premium titles now, are being abused by people who think cheating is fun or funny. How is this different from the man who electronically steals fractions of pennies from bank using a electronic devise. Most people who play these games do it cause they are good at it. People who pay money to hack on a multiplayer server are nothing more than impotent human beings. The use money to compensate for their lack of skill. This is very similar to the man who pays for Viagra who cant get it up, not to be confused with the man who uses Viagra at the SL or DR for longer sessions. Only difference here is Viagra doesn't effect other people hacking aim botting and wall hacks do. I personally believe the ANTI CHEAT community is an untouched gold mine. We very may well in the future see people forking over cheating deposits to ensure they don't take that pathetic step into the looser side of life, or how bout a video camera behind the person playing recording keyboard and screen information to be compared with in game DEMOS. I stopped playing competitively online for this very reason, too many cheaters. Lan fest is where it is at. Easiest way to tell if a suspected cheater is cheating, invite him to a lan fest and offer to buy his ticket both ways at the time and date of his choosing.  Ask yourself this would you pay an extra amount of money to ensure the system couldn't be hacked or no one could use aim botting or wall hacks of any kind.... I WOULD, too bad EA/Dice haven't woken up. 

Sorry to rant fellas but my time is limited and I love PC gaming, so when I get very little time to to stab some one or hit them in the face with a hot carl. The only time I get angry is when I see these fucked up YOU TUBE videos of people hacking on a supposedly punk buster server. I have new found respect for PB after dealing with MW2 for months. VAC did very little to fix this. 

Has TPU encountered any body hacking on their server. ?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Very nice, now 3 of us in the plat knife club, unless Maple is in too, if not he is very close.
> 
> And thats an interesting res on that pic.... 1925x1080? Must be scaled up in photoshop rather than fullscreen and just by chance landed on 1080, unless you got 5 free pixels on the side, lol.



nah didnt play much yesterday and all i did was fool around with the neostead. so im still like 20 away.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 22, 2010)

I tried out the M60 and didn't care for it too much -My weapon of choice is the M249 SAW still.  Bonus!  I can shoot off 200 rounds before having to reload.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah it's a great weapon and as I said I am definitely getting more kills than I did at least with earlier medic and assault guns. But it's mainly accuracy more than damage. In fact yesterday I hit two different guys point blank in the chest twice with the M60 as they were swinging to knife me and they ended up with my dog tags 

However I also cleared a rooftop of 3 enemies in less than 5 seconds with it too so it goes both ways I guess


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 22, 2010)

point blank = shock paddle death!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> most of us DX10 gamers have to window the game in order to take pics, so its not full screen res.



I play in DX10, but I use fraps.



Flak said:


> M60 + MagAmm = instant win/OP/Easy Button....



Play with the last Medic unlock to increase accuracy it's a lot better than magnum ammo.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 22, 2010)

*New update*

Don't know if this has been posted already, but it updated when I started Steam just now.



> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Update Released
> MARCH 22, 2010, 9:52 AM - VALVE - PRODUCT UPDATE
> 
> Updates to Battlefield Bad Company 2 have been released. The updates will be applied automatically when your Steam client is restarted. The major changes include:
> ...



~20MB update


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

^ Nope, thanks...



majestic12 said:


> point blank = shock paddle death!



Yeah that would've been sweet but not enough time to react.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

I noticed the spot button only works when used more precisely and I've noticed that the end of match warning horn only sounds twice instead of a constant wife nagging instigating horn.

Server browser does seem more responsive as well and I really havnt had any issues with disconnecting from server anymore.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 22, 2010)

I gotta say that I am really enjoying BC2.  I really suck at the game though, but I am improving.  I have to say the highlight of my experience on the Virginia server was a spin/panic/trigger pull sniper rifle kill on Kurgan.  He was gonna make me his latest knife victim.

He's like Lancelot from Holy Grail, just keeps coming and coming.

From then on he shot me dead


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

the most fun Ive had is squad DM on arica harbour or rush on valapariso/isle of inocentes those 2 maps on rush are so damn fun, especially on defense.. the way the maps are setup you just have to endure a nonstop rush of attackers and the maps are brilliantly laid out.

you can tell alot of experience and dedication went into making this game, everything down to the last detail is right in there. for every one thing I find wrong in the game, and there isn't many, I can find 10 things to make up for it.

I don't know if it's something ive never noticed but the sniper muzzle flashes and bullet trails are intense followed behind that crackle of a distant shot.. on arica harbor you hear it more but that just makes the game so realistic and that's only like .03% of everything else that makes this game so enjoyable. Even when I'm playing bad I'm having fun.

I just wish i didn't have all the guns unlocked (almost all).. I really hope they add some level unlocks or more weapons in the future. (doubtful though since the game already has almost every bad ass weapon known to man) 

would be sweet if engi could set up sentry's or to see an AK47, DE or maybe even some flash bangs or explosive ammo. hell while Im at it you might as well throw in green laser sights and night vision but now im just going to far lol

I'd LOVE to see a couple more urban maps though with a city theme or downtown market like cs_italy or de_piranesi ;=)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

shevanel said:


> you can tell alot of experience and dedication went into making this game, everything down to the last detail is right in there. for every one thing I find wrong in the game, and there isn't many, I can find 10 things to make up for it.



I hear you and generally agree as far as the design, art and sound direction and overall gameplay is concerned. And my experience has also generally been problem free. However there are definitely *a lot* of issues (Note this is DICE's present response to the list of "reported issues" at the official forum):

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...y-2-pc/978641-reported-issues-noted-dice.html


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2010)

Another config tool is available for BC2 now. 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/978897-fpbc2-tweaker.html


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2010)

just something thats been bugging me.. problly only cause im in the military and noticed it.. but the main guy on the splash screen has his m4 setup as a righty would.. but his drop holster is on his left leg.. 


bugs me


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

^ Hmm ok so the art direction isn't _perfect_  

My girlfriend asked me why that dude's crotch is on fire.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Another config tool is available for BC2 now.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/978897-fpbc2-tweaker.html
> 
> http://www.imagesforme.com/upload/433b97e7.png?id=5f30bc90937c76dd323830303034



renderahead up to 8? i thought it was 0-3... too cool  will have to check it out now 

this looks much better than the others as well, ty.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I gotta say that I am really enjoying BC2.  I really suck at the game though, but I am improving.  I have to say the highlight of my experience on the Virginia server was a spin/panic/trigger pull sniper rifle kill on Kurgan.  He was gonna make me his latest knife victim.
> 
> He's like Lancelot from Holy Grail, just keeps coming and coming.
> 
> From then on he shot me dead



Yep it gets better as you play more. It isn't outrageous 
either where you are getting slaughtered 25 times in a match like MW2.
I have went from twice as many deaths in a round to about even in a round now. 
If I get 10 kills that is a lot in this game. So much more to do then run around shooting
each other. Blowing stuff up is the best part of the game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I gotta say that I am really enjoying BC2.  I really suck at the game though, but I am improving.  I have to say the highlight of my experience on the Virginia server was a spin/panic/trigger pull sniper rifle kill on Kurgan.  He was gonna make me his latest knife victim.
> 
> He's like Lancelot from Holy Grail, just keeps coming and coming.
> 
> From then on he shot me dead



That was quite a disappointing time, was so close then 1 shot. You should put the TPU tag on, I see you don't have a clan tag.



shevanel said:


> valapariso
> 
> I'd LOVE to see a couple more urban maps though with a city theme or downtown market like cs_italy or de_piranesi ;=)



Valapariso is probably the map I hate in this game the most, I love Arica, but specifically because of Vala I pretty much stay away from Rush. It's just a map with no cover for anyone, especially the 3rd part, it's more a game of who can hide way way in the back and not die as much.

And I too hope to see some new maps soon, some more Urban maps would be great.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah more maps are a must. I know(think) they have already announced there would be some, and for free for us... but hurry it up 

I know there are issues to fix and all, but we've been mighty loyal and patient with said issues. I want more than 5 maps to cycle through on a given mode. and I want the damn servers to be able to CYCLE MODES!! how stupid is that?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> renderahead up to 8? i thought it was 0-3... too cool  will have to check it out now
> 
> this looks much better than the others as well, ty.



Yeah I like how this one has the options for sound, FOV, and render ahead. Looks decent. I'll have to do some testing with the render ahead as well.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah I like how this one has the options for sound, FOV, and render ahead. Looks decent. I'll have to do some testing with the render ahead as well.



what does render ahead do exactly.. i have everything maxxed on dx10 with bloom off and renderahead set at 2 and for the most part my fps is 40+, would changing it to anything else improve that at all


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

with everything turned down does it cause a player to spot targets easier?

Im concerned about that.

edit I downloaded that new config and turned every slider to the far left and I'm going to see how much it matters... after the game finishes updating.

edit again.. it doesnt make much of a difference really. some of the brush appears thinner and shadows are still there but just uglier.. not nearly as bad as the mini map hack


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 22, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> what does render ahead do exactly.. i have everything maxxed on dx10 with bloom off and renderahead set at 2 and for the most part my fps is 40+, would changing it to anything else improve that at all



I was just reading some threads about it. This sets the number of frames the engine has the CPU calculate in before sending the work to the GPU. In the beta it was hard coded to 5 and that lead to most people experiencing input lag and teh extra load on the CPU cause the game to be almost unplayable for most dual core systems (clocked under 3.3Ghz). From what I understand dual core users should have this set to 1 or 0. 

It's essentially the same idea as triple buffering with more options.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

does it look like my AA is set too low? sometimes I play and things look sharp and other times things look fuzzy! especially the big boulders on Arica harbor.. I'm using 16xAF and 8xCSaa I dont know the diff between 16xQsaa and 16xCsaa, can anyone explain? 

Plus, my FOV is set to 59.. and it just seems like my solider has no peripheral vision :-(


----------



## epicfail (Mar 22, 2010)

shevanel said:


> does it look like my AA is set too low? sometimes I play and things look sharp and other times things look fuzzy! especially the big boulders on Arica harbor.. I'm using 16xAF and 8xCSaa I dont know the diff between 16xQsaa and 16xCsaa, can anyone explain?
> 
> Plus, my FOV is set to 59.. and it just seems like my solider has no peripheral vision :-(
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/BFBC2Game 2010-03-22 14-24-05-55.jpg



my fov is set to 70 or 75 so ya that would make sense that it doesnt seem like you do, nice fps though.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2010)

shevanel said:


> does it look like my AA is set too low? sometimes I play and things look sharp and other times things look fuzzy! especially the big boulders on Arica harbor.. I'm using 16xAF and 8xCSaa I dont know the diff between 16xQsaa and 16xCsaa, can anyone explain?
> 
> Plus, my FOV is set to 59.. and it just seems like my solider has no peripheral vision :-(
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/BFBC2Game 2010-03-22 14-24-05-55.jpg



You get CSAA options with a 5870?! I don't get these options with my 5850 as it is Nvidia AA.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2010)

59 is really low, i play at 90 but it depends on what res u use


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, thats the thing. I am using the config editor and sometimes I just notice these abnormal visuals.. not that often but once in a while something won't look as good as I remember it looking.

I'm using the FOV calculator since its vertical not horizontal for this game... 59v is supposed to be equiv to 90h... I will try some different numbers later, I have to leave to pick my daughter up from school.

does my FOV look different that it looks for you as shown in the SS?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> 59 is really low, i play at 90 but it depends on what res u use



The FOV in this game is Vertical, 90 is extremely high, 1920x1200 65 FOV is the recommended as that ends up being about 90 Horizontal FOV, but 90 Vertical FOV would be like 120 Horizontal FOV.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The FOV in this game is Vertical, 90 is extremely high, 1920x1200 65 FOV is the recommended as that ends up being about 90 Horizontal FOV, but 90 Vertical FOV would be like 120 Horizontal FOV.



weird, my game looks fine using it.. maybe its capped at some point?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 22, 2010)

I use 85@1080p and it looks right.  I tried 55,65,75,85 and stayed there.  I knew that it was vert and not horiz , but 65 still seems way too low to me.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 22, 2010)

shevanel said:


> does it look like my AA is set too low? sometimes I play and things look sharp and other times things look fuzzy! especially the big boulders on Arica harbor.. I'm using 16xAF and 8xCSaa I dont know the diff between 16xQsaa and 16xCsaa, can anyone explain?



It comes up on my BC2 menu (5870 Xfire) as MSAA but that can be changed to SSAA VIA CCC


CSAA= Coverage Sampling Antialiasing
MSAA= Multisample Antialiasing
SSAA= Supersample Antialiasing


Here is great article explaining some ATI differences on page 14 and 15
http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3643&p=1

And here is NV
http://developer.nvidia.com/object/coverage-sampled-aa.html

here is SS with 2560x1600 8xSSAA the edge of the tank zoom in and you can see the shading occurring for the edges.


EDIT: what setting on the config do you run EROCKER. Also there is no 8xMSAA option in the config launcher?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> here is SS with 2560x1600 8xSSAA the edge of the tank zoom in and you can see the shading occurring for the edges.



Wow, oh WOW!! That looks fantabulous and thanks for posting for my own reference. I have been bitching about AA in this game since day 1 on my NV card. My problem is that it works but does not apply to all objects. For example in your shot my gun would be all nice and sharp like yours but the top of that beige wall and especially the thinner parts of that scaffolding would be jaggy. :shadedshu


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 22, 2010)

We need an admin on the UK rush server we have an obvious aimbotter.

Name Alan Shore and I will post a picture for banishment.


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 22, 2010)

AFAIK I think the Config launcher has BEEN put together based on NV values.


Should be I think 

Value  -    AA ATI    --    AA NV    

0    ---       1xMSAA --     1xCSAA
1    ---       2xMSAA --     2xCSAA
2    ---       4xMSAA --     4xCSAA
3    ---       8xMSAA --     8xCSAA
4    ---       4xSSAA  --     8xQCSAA
5    ---       8xSSAA  --     16xCSAA
6    ---      16xSSAA  --    16xQCSAA


ALL in ALL after 1080 res the performance hit (drop in FPS) doesn't justify anything more than 4x IMHO


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 22, 2010)

Who's paying for the UK server?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 22, 2010)

*BC2 uses TCP protocol for server browsing instead of UDP*

If I'm not mistaken, using TCP would require you to open up your modem a bit from it's firewall in order to get a decent list of servers to show up.  It was my understand that was part of the reason why many other online games uses UDP.  

Source


----------



## digibucc (Mar 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Who's paying for the UK server?



human_error out of his pocket.

as far as administration goes, i'm here to help if you need it human!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> We need an admin on the UK rush server we have an obvious aimbotter.
> 
> Name Alan Shore and I will post a picture for banishment.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100322/Capture008638.jpg



That is beyond an aimbot.  That guy has more kills than the total number of deaths for the other team.  He is doing something where like each actual kill he gets, the game counts it as 10 kills or some junk.  He does need to be Permanently Banned which will make 3.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 22, 2010)

I find all this cheating really annoying.

I'm not a bad player but I'm not great.
I personally find myself bored when I'm on a server getting 4:1 and better Ks.

Ugh, cheaters never die do they.... "I would go into a political rant here but" 

Banstick FTW on that douche bagel.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 22, 2010)

Lag is absolutely awful today didnt find any serv with ping under 125 in the browser, in game was around 250-350 (unplayable)


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I use 85@1080p and it looks right.  I tried 55,65,75,85 and stayed there.  I knew that it was vert and not horiz , but 65 still seems way too low to me.



I'll def try the 85 fov setting. thanks for the tip

and i'll also look into checking out the super sampling aa configs to see if  it makes a diff.

I just wish vsync worked properly, i always have to change res to non-native then back to native to activate vsync

after todays update i get alot of "server is full" messages on servers that show like 18/32 or 12/16..


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey 1Kurgan1 did you get my pm about adding me to the list of members? <---Medic


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey 1Kurgan1 did you get my pm about adding me to the list of members? <---Medic



Yep, got it sitting in my inbox, I'm working on a new members list since we got so many in the club now. It will be classified by the most preferred class of each person, that way if we ever want to setup Squad Death matches it will be easier to do so.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, got it sitting in my inbox, I'm working on a new members list since we got so many in the club now. It will be classified by the most preferred class of each person, that way if we ever want to setup Squad Death matches it will be easier to do so.



Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2010)

im tottaly in overclocking101<< assault


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 23, 2010)

I just updated via Steam. Started the game and got an error message. (error 51). 

If you get this error go into your steam CP and under My Games, select properties for BFBC2. Go into Local Files, Verify integrity of game cache. I had 3 messed up files that it downloaded and that fixed the problem.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

Can you tell the difference? I tried to stand exactly to the left of that light green lilly pad looking patch which would be to the right of me also while trying to center the house to me. i can see more in the corners of fov 85, but the distance seems further.

FOV 59






FOV 85


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I use 85@1080p and it looks right.  I tried 55,65,75,85 and stayed there.  I knew that it was vert and not horiz , but 65 still seems way too low to me.



What are you guys setting your render ahead at ? Should I just leave it at 2 ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

Im running 1920x1080@59FOV but im not sure now... Kinda makes me just want to max it out so i can see EVERYTHING


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 23, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im running 1920x1080@59FOV but im not sure now... Kinda makes me just want to max it out so i can see EVERYTHING



lol.  Not possible in this game.  The fish eye effect starts at 85, so higher than that will distort the game and make it unplayable.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> lol.  Not possible in this game.  The fish eye effect starts at 85, so higher than that will distort the game and make it unplayable.



I see you have a 23" monitor too - what are you running it at?? Im guessing your running the same rez too


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

at 85 fov it seems like the world is all uphill.. it doesnt feel right, yeah you see more at the 10 and 2 o clock position but it doesnt seem like its the "right" setting.

im keeping it at 59


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Im sitting point blank on my 27" and I'm using 75. Works well me but I really think the size of the screen I'm using would affect the FOV I'm comfortable with.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Can you tell the difference? I tried to stand exactly to the left of that light green lilly pad looking patch which would be to the right of me also while trying to center the house to me. i can see more in the corners of fov 85, but the distance seems further.
> 
> FOV 59
> 
> ...



It does show a lot more on the sides, but that is looking a bit fish bowlish. I been playing at 65 which is nice, think I'm gonna try 75 now though.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 23, 2010)

*"-" Ping*



> The pings - problem is just a bug. We have tested here and the client only tries to ping the first 80 or so servers, so basically its totally broken.
> 
> We've forwarded this information to DICE, so hopefully they will be able to fix it in the next client patch.


source


----------



## FishHead69 (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone Know how big the latest patch is ?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 23, 2010)

FishHead69 said:


> Anyone Know how big the latest patch is ?



I would guess about 25 MB, maybe a little more.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> at 85 fov it seems like the world is all uphill.. it doesnt feel right, yeah you see more at the 10 and 2 o clock position but it doesnt seem like its the "right" setting.
> 
> im keeping it at 59



I agree though I too would describe it as fishbowlish. But less than 70, at least for me, doesn't feel widescreen at all. I like 75. 1920x1200 here.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

FishHead69 said:


> Anyone Know how big the latest patch is ?



I'm not sure the size, but it downloaded in just about 30 seconds for me and I run about 5 mbs.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I'm not sure the size, but it downloaded in just about 30 seconds for me and I run about 5 mbs.



it was definitely around 20MB, was done before i'd realised it.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 23, 2010)

ha!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

I just spent a whole round getting a 40mm nade to the face by 1 guy who i think NEVER fucking fired even 1 single round - He came top out of 2 teams. Im so fucked off that I dont even want to play anymore


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I agree though I too would describe it as fishbowlish. But less than 70, at least for me, doesn't feel widescreen at all. I like 75. 1920x1200 here.



Fov=74 and 1680x1050. I had it at 65 first, but wanted to try how FOV100 would feel. Forgot about it even so I guess it's OK 

About that M60 tune, I din't like the gun at all, too slow firerate for my taste. But seems I'll hate to give it a shot (thousands of shots) before it goes away. I use the gun after M60, perfect for me. For Assault I use the second gun, engineer some G3/M14 action and sniper is hard one. Hardly like any of the guns, sniper rifles are useless close combat, although I do get shot by them trying to knife some snipers. VSS would be fun, but clip is too small, M1 Garand might be the best gun there 

Infact I like all the old rusty weapons. They get me killed, but at least I die in style!



FreedomEclipse said:


> I just spent a whole round getting a 40mm nade to the face by 1 guy who i think NEVER fucking fired even 1 single round - He came top out of 2 teams. Im so fucked off that I dont even want to play anymore



I know how you feel, played an hour on a server where 40mm was the main weapon for many and on that night rush map especially the and spamming was horrid. I never saw one guy shoot me with anything else than 40mm and he was 23 level. So much for the noobtube name :/ The time's I've been killed with M60 versus 40mm is something like 2:3, they are fixing the wrong thing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> About that M60 tune, I din't like the gun at all, too slow firerate for my taste. But seems I'll hate to give it a shot (thousands of shots) before it goes away. I use the gun after M60, perfect for me. For Assault I use the second gun, engineer some G3/M14 action and sniper is hard one. Hardly like any of the guns, sniper rifles are useless close combat, although I do get shot by them trying to knife some snipers. VSS would be fun, but clip is too small, M1 Garand might be the best gun there
> 
> Infact I like all the old rusty weapons. They get me killed, but at least I die in style!



The M60 is a nail driver, the slowest speed out of all the LMG's, but it has the most damage per round. You don't need numbers flying at them, 2 - 4 good connections should drop a target. The MG36 (the gun you use) is great, comes with the Red Dot without an equip slot, but does lack the damage.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Fov=74 and 1680x1050. I had it at 65 first, but wanted to try how FOV100 would feel. Forgot about it even so I guess it's OK :



I set mine at 80 and it seems to be just right at that same resolution you have.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

I also ran into a guy who fired a pointblank M2 Gustav into my face - I died but he still survived -  how the fuck does that work out??


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The M60 is a nail driver, the slowest speed out of all the LMG's, but it has the most damage per round. You don't need numbers flying at them, 2 - 4 good connections should drop a target. The MG36 (the gun you use) is great, comes with the Red Dot without an equip slot, but does lack the damage.



I stopped using M60 when I died facing an engineer. I got 2 shots out and he got close to 10 and me dead. This was with 3m distance  I like to go where the action is and MG36 is a good balance in close combat+distance shooting.
(still can't even remember the map names, hard to remember all guns.)

Oh is there M60-S in MP? Had it in SP mission that had M60 colletable. Though it was it but no. I liked that, no idea what is the difference.
edit: happen to have a screenshot of the gun


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I stopped using M60 when I died facing an engineer. I got 2 shots out and he got close to 10 and me dead. This was with 3m distance  I like to go where the action is and MG36 is a good balance in close combat+distance shooting.
> (still can't even remember the map names, hard to remember all guns.)
> 
> Oh is there M60-S in MP? Had it in SP mission that had M60 collectible. Though it was it but no. I liked that, no idea what is the difference.
> ...



The collectible guns in SP are BS.  Many of them are just modifications to standard guns by adding a sight, or slugs, etc.  As such, you will eventually have access to all the collectible configurations, but it is not a seperate gun.  If that is the gun in the pic, M60, equip 4x Optical Scope = that gun


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

Aah, so it's just M60-scoped. Well then I had a placebo effect on the fire rate or maybe it was because AI likes to die easier


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

the m60 in real life was a beastttttttttttttttttttttttt, fired one at fort dix a couple weekend ago along with its replacement the 240b


ghetto cell phone vid, 240b is the slower rof and u hear a 249 open up at the end http://img411.imageshack.us/i/0306001050.mp4/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I stopped using M60 when I died facing an engineer. I got 2 shots out and he got close to 10 and me dead. This was with 3m distance  I like to go where the action is and MG36 is a good balance in close combat+distance shooting.
> (still can't even remember the map names, hard to remember all guns.)
> 
> Oh is there M60-S in MP? Had it in SP mission that had M60 colletable. Though it was it but no. I liked that, no idea what is the difference.
> ...



Thats because the basic M60 hip firing is horribly inaccurate, when I used it like that I would get destroyed by almost any other class. The instant you use the LMG Accuracy equipment, close quarters you will demolish most any other class (except noob tubes and shot guns). Without the LMG accuracy, the M60 is a good gun, with it, it's an amazing gun.



ShiBDiB said:


> the m60 in real life was a beastttttttttttttttttttttttt, fired one at fort dix a couple weekend ago along with its replacement the 240b



Yep the M60 is amazing, I know people are saying it kills too easily, but honestly, the gun just hits like a hammer compared to most other guns in the game, and the slow fire rate helps keep it more accurate than the other guns.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

DX 10 vs DX11 screen shots. Hey if any one with a 5000 series card gets bored, could you take some screen shots or maps with both settings so I can see if I can notice the difference. 
It would have to be more then subtle to change cards, but if it is really noticeable I may have to upgrade when I get a new CPU. Of course by then they will have the 6000 series with DX12.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep the M60 is amazing, I know people are saying it kills too easily, but honestly, the gun just hits like a hammer compared to most other guns in the game, and the slow fire rate helps keep it more accurate than the other guns.



Yeah my son just got it on Xbox and loves it. Be awhile before I see it. My K/D is getting better at least. Just about to get mortars. Yeah I suck, depending on the server of course.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but can Crouch be toggled. Trying to hold my middle mouse down and fight is a total pain. I like where all my buttons are set up so I prefer not to have to change that.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats because the basic M60 hip firing is horribly inaccurate, when I used it like that I would get destroyed by almost any other class. The instant you use the LMG Accuracy equipment, close quarters you will demolish most any other class (except noob tubes and shot guns). Without the LMG accuracy, the M60 is a good gun, with it, it's an amazing gun.



Aah, yes. That was the time I didn't have the accurancy thing unlocked yet. noob tube + explosive efficiency = noober tube!

Didn't know you could destroy a tank with one RPG shot from FRONT. Think it was the calr gustav thing + EE (the big noob tube? getting more popular anti personal weapon).

Anyhow, got killed from front with one shot in the bradley. I loved to destroy tanks with one shot in BF2142, but in this it hasen't been possible. Unless it is a bug weakspot or purpose hard one that the l33t only know


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 23, 2010)

I believe there's a script from EA's forum that allow you to NOT holding Ctrl to crouch and Shift to run and it's legit.

BTW, don't want to be rude but you mind want to use the edit button .


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2010)

wow.. a lot of pages already..
So seriously, do I get this game or what?
Hows it better than The standard COD type game?

I'm tempted, looks pretty.
Need to look for some HD pics with AA.

Found it for 39 bucks on EA's site. 

please do let me know, is it going to last the test of time or die in no time?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

D007 said:


> please do let me know, is it going to last the test of time or die in no time?



I'll play it untill BF3 comes out. If you have played BF1942/BF2/BF2142 you'll like it.


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2010)

Played 1942 and 2142.
To many hacks/cheats in 2142.
But you guys have a ded-server.. so bans always an option.. goodie..
I hear theres a lot more to do than run n gun.

I hope thats the case, as that holds a lot of appeal to me.

just trying to find some nice HD screenshots.. i thought it'd be easier to find them.
went to EA went to gamespy..
where the freak are all the HD pics? lol


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

D007 said:


> Played 1942 and 2142.
> To many hacks/cheats in 2142.
> But you guys have a ded-server.. so bans always an option.. goodie..
> I hear theres a lot more to do than run n gun.
> ...



Well this is BF2142+destruction (and less modern tanks/guns). 32 player max is only downside to BF2142. The destruction really affects gameplay and map is totally different in the end than it was at the start.

Hacks/cheats will always be, but buy it now and you'll get to enjoy it while it's mostly cheater free 

I think there was plenty of HD shots in this thread, just browse back to the release date time posts.

edit: wow that's a lot of pages, trying to spot the shots :/

These are no HD, but in the mean time for you 30 shots 1680x1050, 4xAA, 8xAF, max/hbao=off 
http://img22.imageshack.us/g/bfbc2game20100310215831.jpg/
http://img717.imageshack.us/g/bfbc2game20100311014033.jpg/

edit2: just went through 20+ pages and no screenshots. Maybe I just dreamed them, but I give up


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe there's a script from EA's forum that allow you to NOT holding Ctrl to crouch and Shift to run and it's legit.
> 
> BTW, don't want to be rude but you mind want to use the edit button .



Yeah I thought of that when I seen my 3 posts in a row. EA forum , Just search for Toggle Crouch I guess.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe there's a script from EA's forum that allow you to NOT holding Ctrl to crouch and Shift to run and it's legit.
> 
> BTW, don't want to be rude but you mind want to use the edit button .



if u double tap w u sprint


----------



## D007 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you.
I have been looking all over for vids and pics..lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

whens every1 play in our server? im on pretty often and whenever i check my favorites its either empty or only 1-2 people


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> if u double tap w u sprint



Yep, but I'm looking to stay crouched.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

i was refering to the shift to run part 

but ya no toggle crouch is annoying, but something i can deal with until they add official support for it


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

server has been dead the past few days i dont know why but if no one joins it for 8 hours the GSP will shut it off temporarily.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Our server has been losing most of it's pub traffic because it crashes too often (like every other round) and lags for many people. The NY and UK servers both run better for me and the people I've talked to about it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

D007 said:


> wow.. a lot of pages already..
> So seriously, do I get this game or what?
> Hows it better than The standard COD type game?
> 
> ...



There are over 3000 posts on here about it. Go to the last MW2 thread and see how many posts it has. Is it better? Like day and night. It is more challenging, has a lot more things to think about then just running around shooting each other. It has a destructible environment, which brings us to the best part. You can pretty much blow up everything.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

I officially hate RUSH... too many retards who'd rather play it like a deathmatch


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

boces?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> boces?



editted to something more people will get


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Our server has been losing most of it's pub traffic because it crashes too often (like every other round) and lags for many people. The NY and UK servers both run better for me and the people I've talked to about it.



So my question is, shouldn't there be some sort of refund by the server company, or an extension? If other company's are providing good service, and no one is joining ours because it crashes all the time, it seems like a pointless investment.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 23, 2010)

you make a good point josh, i would contact them and insist that they get more stable service, a server is pointless if nobody will play in it


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

if youre going to order a server now is the time to do it.. dice just gave the go on new servers for the second time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> good luck trying to get a new server. DICE has all the GSP's on hold for putting up new servers..



I'm not saying a new server, but it seems any other server I play in hasn't had crashing issues for quite a while now, and it has pretty much killed our servers traffic, seems to be an issue on the server providers side rather than DICE.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So my question is, shouldn't there be some sort of refund by the server company, or an extension? If other company's are providing good service, and no one is joining ours because it crashes all the time, it seems like a pointless investment.



At this point it's something I would consider. The instability and high latency of the server has been noted by several of us and since our servers located elsewhere are performing much better I see no reason to throw money at these guys. I was discussing the server with Lemode (missile) and I think the reason for the server's poor performance is simply the network infrastructure surrounding the VA location is simply not fast enough in comparison to say NY where the backbone is much stronger. Soviet pings 50ms less to NY vs VA which geographically is closer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I mean, it's great we have our own server, and for a while we had good traffic, but now any matches that happen in there, have very very few people from outside of TPU. Paired with the bad latency, I can't see how they could expect to really charge for this, or not give some sort of compensation for bad service.

also what about Chicago servers? That seems to be the most centrally located server location for US and Canada, thats usually where I play if no one is on TPU. What kinda connection your guys up north get to those?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

i'd be fine with anything on the east coast, chicago sounds fine(close enough  ).  it's also a bit furthur west to help with lat...  we'll have to talk to MiS to see what the deal is with that server then...  I think we are already paid for another month - but still it's their issue with crashing so either they fix it, or move it and fix it.  hopefully they'll do both...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I mean, it's great we have our own server, and for a while we had good traffic, but now any matches that happen in there, have very very few people from outside of TPU. Paired with the bad latency, I can't see how they could expect to really charge for this, or not give some sort of compensation for bad service.
> 
> also what about Chicago servers? That seems to be the most centrally located server location for US and Canada, thats usually where I play if no one is on TPU. What kinda connection your guys up north get to those?



im central canada so i would be good with almost any server


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i'd be fine with anything on the east coast, chicago sounds fine(close enough  ).  it's also a bit furthur west to help with lat..


Come on Silicon Valley ! Portland ? Seattle ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i'd be fine with anything on the east coast, chicago sounds fine(close enough  ).  it's also a bit furthur west to help with lat...  we'll have to talk to MiS to see what the deal is with that server then...  I think we are already paid for another month - but still it's their issue with crashing so either they fix it, or move it and fix it.  hopefully they'll do both...



Yeah, I mean, if there service isn't good enough, we paid for it, it should be on there end to get that figured out, thats why we paid for it.



boise49ers said:


> Come on Silicon Valley ! Portland ? Seattle ?



A central server would be better overall, for East and West coast, I think I may start looking into one even, we'll see.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Come on Silicon Valley ! Portland ? Seattle ?



If i remember right there was some good Seattle servers in CSS, and MW
so should be able to find some for this.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Come on Silicon Valley ! Portland ? Seattle ?



i'm fine with tpu having one, but i personally will not invest in one that far away.  I live in the mountains of NY, and get a bad enough ping to the server in my state! people from the west coast get equivalent pings to me, which is crazy.  so for me to even consider a server past central, is also crazy.  again i have no problem with a group TPU server on the west coast, I just won't pay for it.

And with the money we have already given/continue to give to MiS, this should be resolved and quickly. I did not realize it was specific to our server - that's what i get for never venturing out.

there's also something to be said for administration.  obviously the crashing is the main issue - but there are more people like canin im sure who get upset and rage quit at the drop of a hat.  it's simply not possible or feasible (nor would i be willing) to have someone administrate 24/7 ... so until the overall server software is fixed (auto balance, map rotation) that will be another issue to deal with...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I mean, it's great we have our own server, and for a while we had good traffic, but now any matches that happen in there, have very very few people from outside of TPU. Paired with the bad latency, I can't see how they could expect to really charge for this, or not give some sort of compensation for bad service.
> 
> also what about Chicago servers? That seems to be the most centrally located server location for US and Canada, thats usually where I play if no one is on TPU. What kinda connection your guys up north get to those?



With a decent provider I ping really well to Chicago (~15-20ms). I also think anything up to the area of 150ms is still playable in this game which usually would be an absolute disaster in mos online FPSs... I almost broke 60 kills in the UK TPU server last night. So while lattency is always a concern I don't think it's our main concern here but some people are still pinging over 150ms to VA from CA and that's a little retarded imo.  If the server itself is stable we should be able to keep it populated.

@ digibucc. about the team balance issue. This isnt server specific and many of the servers I've played in are haivng the same problems with balance. I understand that Canin found it frustrating to see 3v7 and I wasnt there so I can't comment on that but if our server had a better connection and didnt crash I dont think we'd have to deal with these low pop balancing issues. 

I think we should put it to an internal vote some time soon to see who feels we're getting our moneys worth because in the end it all comes down to money.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sad that whenever I go to play on our server its empty.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well I just got bored and bought a server, more info to come later, lol.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you should call it Kurgans Krazy Klubhouz.

.. or perhaps something slightly less offensive?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

kurg if u need an admin send me a pm, and i can see about sending a few bucks a month thru paypal if u need to offset the cost


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think you should call it Kurgans Krazy Klubhouz.
> 
> .. or perhaps something slightly less offensive?



Lol, that is a great name, I'm not sure what the plan is with it, I'm not even sure why I bought it yet, it was more of an impulse buy, once I get the email from them verifying that I have it, then I'll start to get things worked out.

**EDIT**
Got the email, not any time before college to figure anything out though, but that fun will come this afternoon.



ShiBDiB said:


> kurg if u need an admin send me a pm, and i can see about sending a few bucks a month thru paypal if u need to offset the cost



Will do, also to let everyone know, it is a Chicago server through Game Servers.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Id be very interested in seeing if we can get MIS to move our VA server to another major location like Chicago or NY. I'll PM Rhino


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Id be very interested in seeing if we can get MIS to move our VA server to another major location like Chicago or NY. I'll PM Rhino



Thats probably a good idea, if the real problem is the VA location, sounds like they are a large company, they should be able to work something out.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

that's what i was thinking.  sucks the NY server gets less traffic, as it runs very well.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 23, 2010)

Excellent. I would be willing to donate a few buck to the Chicago server. (very close to where I live) 10ms ping FTW!

Let us know the info asap, also, Kurg, I will send you $$ info later this week.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that's what i was thinking.  sucks the NY server gets less traffic, as it runs very well.



Yeah I played a few rounds in it and it ran fantastic.



Black Haru said:


> Excellent. I would be willing to donate a few buck to the Chicago server. (very close to where I live) 10ms ping FTW!
> 
> Let us know the info asap, also, Kurg, I will send you $$ info later this week.



Will do later on tonight


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that's what i was thinking.  sucks the NY server gets less traffic, as it runs very well.



It does run very well I agree.. put it to 24/7, 24 player Rush Arica Harbor and Isla Inocentes. 

Call it "[TPU] New york - 24/7 RUSH Arica/Isla"

It should populate then.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

epicfail said:


> If i remember right there was some good Seattle servers in CSS, and MW
> so should be able to find some for this.



Yeah, I just was hoping some one from TPU will start one. So many of the servers are full of idiots or people that take the game way beyond fun. I like the TPU guys even though most totally slaughter my sorry butt. How do find where servers are located ? 
I'd be willing to administer one if I got one close enough to me. Like the same State or Oregon, SLC. One possible problem would be I only game about 4/5 hours a week.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It does run very well I agree.. put it to 24/7, 24 player Rush Arica Harbor and Isla Inocentes.
> 
> Call it "[TPU] New york - 24/7 RUSH Arica/Isla"
> 
> It should populate then.



That sounds like a really good idea, Arica and Isle are the best maps, that would probably up the player count, Vala usually makes people drop.



boise49ers said:


> Yeah, I just was hoping some one from TPU will start one. So many of the servers are full of idiots or people that take the game way beyond fun. I like the TPU guys even though most totally slaughter my sorry butt. How do find where servers are located ?
> I'd be willing to administer one if I got one close enough to me. Like the same State or Oregon, SLC. One possible problem would be I only game about 4/5 hours a week.



It's hard to tell where they are from unless they put it in there name, I usually just search by ping.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A central server would be better overall, for East and West coast, I think I may start looking into one even, we'll see.



Denver  Can't blame a guy for trying. Is Kursah a BFBC2 player ? Maybe I can get 
ahold of him and see what we could figure out. He is right next door in Montana.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Denver  Can't blame a guy for trying. Is Kursah a BFBC2 player ? Maybe I can get
> ahold of him and see what we could figure out. He is right next door in Montana.



Kursah plays, but I believe his BeerMe Clan has a server, I played there a few times, maybe see where they are located at.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> put it to 24/7, 24 player Rush Arica Harbor and Isla Inocentes.
> 
> Call it "[TPU] New york - 24/7 RUSH Arica/Isla"



done.

I like squad rush/sqdm much more.... but i seem to be in the minority with that  plus it massively limits the amount of players so you're right, rush probably is the best option.

I made the recommended changes...


----------



## epicfail (Mar 23, 2010)

by the way id like to blame my innability to drive a helicopter on the old server.

edit and rhino and soviet spawn camping ;-)


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kursah plays, but I believe his BeerMe Clan has a server, I played there a few times, maybe see where they are located at.



Oh that'll work. I actually have had good luck on the NY sever 
if it was populated. Never lost connection and no lag. Thanks !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Oh that'll work. I actually have had good luck on the NY sever
> if it was populated. Never lost connection and no lag. Thanks !



Any server within the US should be good Ping on really, Heck I even get like 110 to UK, which isn't bad at all. If you guys want to try and ping the new Chicago server I got, here is the IP 68.232.176.187, see what you get for ping.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

lol I pinged it and got 129ms ... i had steam downloading JC2 though, paused it and get 41 
sry for the half post at first  41 is better than VA

yeah i'm not joking when i say i live in the mountains.  i am only about 3 hours from NYC but i get a 30+ms ping...  the infrastructure through this whole area is crap...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, I only got 8ms... But now tried a few more times, always about 30ms flat, very nice.



digibucc said:


> lol I pinged it and got 129ms ... i had steam downloading JC2 though, paused it and get 41



Thats good to hear, by the sounds of it, if your getting a good connection, then everyone else in the US and CA should.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

I get 33ms from my system at home hopefully their servers stay running between rounds. 

How can we check server status externally without using an admin console?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

guardian/cc is the only way to check population short of launching the game.

from the web panel you can see that it is running, and edit config files - but no real time info. at least not with MiS


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I'm sad that whenever I go to play on our server its empty.



Me too. Maybe because we are farther West. I don't usually 
game until evening which on the east coast is bedtime.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Me too. Maybe because we are farther West. I don't usually
> game until evening which on the east coast is bedtime.



Nah it's because the server has been having crashing issues, which caused it's population to drop, people want stable servers.


----------



## lemode (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Come on Silicon Valley ! Portland ? Seattle ?



I think LA would be the best for us West Coasters! But a central server (Texas) would be the best option for people who live in the US.


epicfail said:


> by the way id like to blame my innability to drive a helicopter on the old server.
> 
> edit and rhino and soviet spawn camping ;-)



 that wasn’t Rhino! That was brandonwh64 teh ASSKICKER, son!



1Kurgan1 said:


> Any server within the US should be good Ping on really, Heck I even get like 110 to UK, which isn't bad at all. If you guys want to try and ping the new Chicago server I got, here is the IP 68.232.176.187, see what you get for ping.



I get around a 78 ping to this server...I mostly played on Chicago beta servers so I know they were stable at least in beta. I play fine on the NY server. It just seems to be the VA server that’s the issue.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wow, I only got 8ms... But now tried a few more times, always about 30ms flat, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good to hear, by the sounds of it, if your getting a good connection, then everyone else in the US and CA should.



25ish ms


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah it's because the server has been having crashing issues, which caused it's population to drop, people want stable servers.



why have they been crashing?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 23, 2010)

I hate school.
I need my Apache! 
I need my Gustav!
...a life would be nice, but whatever.


----------



## lemode (Mar 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I hate school.
> I need my Apache!
> I need my Gustav!
> ...a life would be nice, but whatever.



life is overrated


gaming is more fun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> 25ish ms



Good to hear, I'm only about 550 miles from Chicago and your getting a better connection than me.



copenhagen69 said:


> why have they been crashing?



Not sure, Easy might know, hopefully we can find out more info soon.



lemode said:


> life is overrated
> 
> gaming is more fun



Agreed


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

Well it is better then it's alternative.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> guardian/cc is the only way to check population short of launching the game.
> 
> from the web panel you can see that it is running, and edit config files - but no real time info. at least not with MiS



Hopefully they add bfbc2 to www.game-monitor.com soon


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

Mine just updated to ver 523648.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> I think LA would be the best for us West Coasters! But a central server (Texas) would be the best option for people who live in the US.
> 
> 
> that wasn’t Rhino! That was brandonwh64 teh ASSKICKER, son!
> ...




ahh k oops, lol though it was rhino.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

alright i read through all the threads regarding server crashing. it is very strange because last night we were all playing just fine for over an hour and we had 20 people online. i left and 10 minutes later the server crashes. 

so the crash happens when a map change happens? i need specifics so i can put in a ticket with MIS and explain the entire situation.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright i read through all the threads regarding server crashing. it is very strange because last night we were all playing just fine for over an hour and we had 20 people online. i left and 10 minutes later the server crashes.
> 
> so the crash happens when a map change happens? i need specifics so i can put in a ticket with MIS and explain the entire situation.



I've seen it crash in the middle of a round the server will randomly shutdown and kick everyone. Most often (80%) the server kicks everyone as the new map completes loading. Dx9 players get the boot faster than slow loading DX10/11 users.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

i am currently reinstalling the server.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am currently reinstalling the server.



I still dont think it will have an impact on the abnormally high ping people have to the server but it's a start. If we can stay in the server longer than 4 rounds and keep a decent population we can reevaluate the latency issues for VA.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I still dont think it will have an impact on the abnormally high ping people have to the server but it's a start. If we can stay in the server longer than 4 rounds and keep a decent population we can reevaluate the latency issues for VA.



when the server first went online people were really happy with having a ping less than 100 when they lived 3000 miles away. has that changed?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

im getting sick of the lost connection crap,was just in a game and lost about 500+ points because of it.If it keeps happening the shitty disc is going in the microwave.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

I just find hit detection to be better on most of the other server and the server side lag doe appear more apparent here than other servers.





tigger said:


> im getting sick of the lost connection crap,was just in a game and lost about 500+ points because of it.If it keeps happening the shitty disc is going in the microwave.



Our server or another?


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Any server within the US should be good Ping on really, Heck I even get like 110 to UK, which isn't bad at all. If you guys want to try and ping the new Chicago server I got, here is the IP 68.232.176.187, see what you get for ping.



From Edmonton to Chicago (roughly 1450 miles) yields 43-50ms.



epicfail said:


> by the way id like to blame my innability to drive a helicopter on the old server.
> 
> edit and rhino and soviet spawn camping ;-)



I liked the fact that I could get practice time with choppers in 2142, but I always hate climbing into them in server because I know I'm no good at all right now. I don't see any good place to practice it, so its not a skill I develop.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tpu server,my game had just updated too.There was only 6 of us in the game too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> From Edmonton to Chicago (roughly 1450 miles) yields 43-50ms.
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the fact that I could get practice time with choppers in 2142, but I always hate climbing into them in server because I know I'm no good at all right now. I don't see any good place to practice it, so its not a skill I develop.



Just filter for an empty Atacama server. 



tigger said:


> Tpu server,my game had just updated too.There was only 6 of us in the game too.



LOL UK, Virginia, or NY?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

was this just recently tigger?

we are working on the VA server trying to solve these issues.  if you got kicked in the last 40 mins that probably had something to do with it.


----------



## Flak (Mar 23, 2010)

All three TPU servers have appeared empty to me the past couple days whenever I jump on for a round or two.  I jump in them just to check and then end up getting some copter practice before I find a populated server.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

i havent had one disconnect since the last update last week.. sorry your having issues I know it can be aggravating .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

It was uk server i think,there was 2 or 3 other tpu guys in it.i didnt get kicked it was the usual lost connection to server crap.Sorry for been a bit miffed but i'm not that great at it and it always happens when im doing quite well.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

tigger said:


> It was uk server i think,there was 2 or 3 other tpu guys in it.i didnt get kicked it was the usual lost connection to server crap.Sorry for been a bit miffed but i'm not that great at it and it always happens when im doing quite well.



LOL i know what you mean. no need to be sorry.

@Flak - that's what we are trying to resolve here....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

Its not as if i have a crappy net connection either,i'm on a 16mb adsl2 line to myself.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright i read through all the threads regarding server crashing. it is very strange because last night we were all playing just fine for over an hour and we had 20 people online. i left and 10 minutes later the server crashes.
> 
> so the crash happens when a map change happens? i need specifics so i can put in a ticket with MIS and explain the entire situation.



The one that I noticed the most is it kicking one side. And it usually seems to be the side I'm on, I get kicked, I quickly go to the server mod utility and then I watch the entire side I was on 1 by one get dropped.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 23, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> > The pings - problem is just a bug. We have tested here and the client only tries to ping the first 80 or so servers, so basically its totally broken.
> >
> > We've forwarded this information to DICE, so hopefully they will be able to fix it in the next client patch.
> 
> ...



Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

well the reinstall went smoothly and lemode(soviet missile) says he FPS is much better now. however, he did get a CTD after about 45 minutes of game play. the rest of us did not. i think that EA/DICE are still working on some issues that are only effecting a small group of people. i will put a support ticket in with MIS just to see what they respond with.

also of note, people will not join empty servers. and servers will go empty as the number of players drops. there are around 5000 servers right now and if you look at the server browser maybe 75 of them that i register are full. this means everyone packs onto the servers that are like 30/32 and 26/28 and so on. i have a feeling that in about 2 weeks the number of servers will drop dramatically due to people being frustrated with all of the server issues. that is actually a good thing for us and it means less of a performance hit on the EA/DICE master servers. just be patient and i am sure things will continue to improve.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Holy crap, theres people in my server, what a good feeling, too bad I have to restart it, lol.

It's "[TPU] Kurganz Krazy Klubhouz" I'm gonna hop in and try it out now if anyone else wants to also.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmm, so you think this maybe intentional?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

ITS ALIVE!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Holy crap, theres people in my server, what a good feeling, too bad I have to restart it, lol.
> 
> It's "[TPU] Kurganz Krazy Klubhouz" I'm gonna hop in and try it out now if anyone else wants to also.



what hosting company you using?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, so you think this maybe intentional?



probably. they completely miscalculating how many people would be ordering servers and because of it they have had to invest in hardware and network upgrades! i doubt they wanted to spend that money!


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2010)

tigger said:


> Its not as if i have a crappy net connection either,i'm on a 16mb adsl2 line to myself.



yeah sorry to see that kept happening for you tigger - i get the same random DCs from not only the UK tpu server but most the servers if i stay online long enough. Try playing with your pc in the dmz of your router - it helped reduce the number of times i was DCing by doing that on mine.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> what hosting company you using?



I went with Gameservers


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Holy crap, theres people in my server, what a good feeling, too bad I have to restart it, lol.
> 
> It's "[TPU] Kurganz Krazy Klubhouz" I'm gonna hop in and try it out now if anyone else wants to also.



 I can't believe you named it that. 

I'll try it out later today.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well the reinstall went smoothly and lemode(soviet missile) says he FPS is much better now. however, he did get a CTD after about 45 minutes of game play. the rest of us did not. i think that EA/DICE are still working on some issues that are only effecting a small group of people. i will put a support ticket in with MIS just to see what they respond with.
> 
> also of note, people will not join empty servers. and servers will go empty as the number of players drops. there are around 5000 servers right now and if you look at the server browser maybe 75 of them that i register are full. this means everyone packs onto the servers that are like 30/32 and 26/28 and so on. i have a feeling that in about 2 weeks the number of servers will drop dramatically due to people being frustrated with all of the server issues. that is actually a good thing for us and it means less of a performance hit on the EA/DICE master servers. just be patient and i am sure things will continue to improve.



very nice, and good point.

also, love Community


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I can't believe you named it that.
> 
> I'll try it out later today.



It may change later, but for now, I like it, lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll have a look in later too


----------



## niko084 (Mar 23, 2010)

How are the 5770's performing in this game?
Or should I REALLY get a 5850?

I'm pretty much fine with my 4850 but I do have to give up some AA so I don't get too much drop around heavy explosions.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 23, 2010)

tigger said:


> It was uk server i think,there was 2 or 3 other tpu guys in it.i didnt get kicked it was the usual lost connection to server crap.Sorry for been a bit miffed but i'm not that great at it and it always happens when im doing quite well.



I can agree with him on the UK server ,Seems everyone is updating them been kicked off 3 today already,Also I was NuclearFallOut on the 6 man uk server,Was fun having Human Error hand me my ass lol Good games guys.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 23, 2010)

niko084 said:


> How are the 5770's performing in this game?
> Or should I REALLY get a 5850?
> 
> I'm pretty much fine with my 4850 but I do have to give up some AA so I don't get too much drop around heavy explosions.



@ 1920 it all depends on what setting you expect to play at. The biggest + for the 5770 is 1Gb framebuffer. 

Here's some food for though. 

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33953894

http://www.guruht.com/2009/10/ati-radeon-hd-5770-vs-4850-vs-hd-5750.html


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> probably. they completely miscalculating how many people would be ordering servers and because of it they have had to invest in hardware and network upgrades! i doubt they wanted to spend that money!



You may want to conclude your server then if it's not part of the 80 servers or so being pinged.  Yes, that may mean that you are doing what they want but ultimately if the server remains empty it's your (and who ever else is involved) money wasted.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

human_error said:


> yeah sorry to see that kept happening for you tigger - i get the same random DCs from not only the UK tpu server but most the servers if i stay online long enough. Try playing with your pc in the dmz of your router - it helped reduce the number of times i was DCing by doing that on mine.



and this helps prove what i have been thinking all along. this isnt just a TPU server issue. this is an issue with the server software distributed by EA/DICE.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You may want to conclude your server then if it's not part of the 80 servers or so being pinged.  Yes, that may mean that you are doing what they want but ultimately if the server remains empty it's your (and who ever else is involved) money wasted.



i dont count it as money wasted. we are leasing this server so that we TPUers have an alternative place to play together. people can play on other servers if they want, but if they want to play with fellow TPUers then we have a nice place to play and we control the gameplay by changing modes and maps and kicking people who are being d-bags. that is the intent of leasing this server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

i just received this from tech supports...



> The latest client patch has caused more CTDs for some.
> A known issues that EA/Dice are working on.
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...te-client-update-523648-available-now-19.html
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...pc/942653-do-you-get-frequent-crashes-47.html



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...te-client-update-523648-available-now-19.html
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...pc/942653-do-you-get-frequent-crashes-47.html


check those links if you are still having issues!


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2010)

I can get on any of the 4 TPU servers just fine and with good pings. Yesterday my ping was at 92 to connect to the UK.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone else want to try and join my server, it seems its capped at 8 people, I have it set to 32, but only had 8 in there, and a few people have left, everytime 1 person leaves, another joins, makes me think it's capped.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone else want to try and join my server, it seems its capped at 8 people, I have it set to 32, but only had 8 in there, and a few people have left, everytime 1 person leaves, another joins, makes me think it's capped.



did you order a 32 man server?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

i see 12 including myself


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah more just hoped on, very nice! And yes, it's a 32 man, prices werent too bad so I figured, why not? I wouldnt feel bad running it even at 16 or whatever now and then.


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 23, 2010)

What is the command to force DX11?

DxVersion = DX11?


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I can agree with him on the UK server ,Seems everyone is updating them been kicked off 3 today already,Also I was NuclearFallOut on the 6 man uk server,Was fun having Human Error hand me my ass lol Good games guys.



heh i would have said we were kicking the crap out of each other pretty evenly  was a very good game (until my internet went down )


----------



## gumpty (Mar 23, 2010)

I heart M60.

Just unlocked it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> What is the command to force DX11?
> 
> DxVersion = DX11?



IIRC just the number after =


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> IIRC just the number after =



Not to be dumb(which I am) what does IIRC mean?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

"if i remember correctly" ... not dumb - there are too many acronyms


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> "if i remember correctly" ... not dumb - there are too many acronyms



QFT


----------



## human_error (Mar 23, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> QFT



IDD



Spoiler



I don't disagree


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2010)

Johnny5 said:


> Not to be dumb(which I am) what does IIRC mean?



Psst Google saves me from looking dumb all the time! 

Linked below is a ton of excellent "nuts and bolts" weapon and vehicle information:

http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 23, 2010)

Here is one nifty way to get servers to show up.  
Video
I tried it myself and it does work.  You can use:
US
UK
HC (hardcore)
etc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well done for now on the new server, just ended with a great round







The server is 31/32 slots filled right now, lets hope it stays full! I see there are a few TPU'ers o nthere right now, so let me know if there are any issues with hackers or other crap and get their names.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well done for now on the new server, just ended with a great round
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100323/Capture108.png
> 
> The server is 31/32 slots filled right now, lets hope it stays full! I see there are a few TPU'ers o nthere right now, so let me know if there are any issues with hackers or other crap and get their names.



do you have PB turned on? and it wont stay full if the server admin stays 15/0 !!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I have gotten back from my trip to France, was cool.  I played roughly an hour of BC2 on the trip (1 week) cause Paris was cooler than playing video games.  

I need to catch back up and become higher ranked.  I played some last night, but I think I can overcome Kurgan if I try hard.  I am gonna go for Plat Knife, but I think that might be a while.  I am attempting to get every weapon at Gold right now, doing pretty damn well.  I have every sidearm at gold or more, except the M93r.  It will happen soon hopefully.  Next all the Assault weapons, etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> do you have PB turned on? and it wont stay full if the server admin stays 15/0 !!!



Yeah PB is on, and I know what you mean, I was tempted to run out and die a few times  Samething tends to happen at night when I get off work, 10 people on a server, I clean house and then people leave the server and I get sad.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

i want to rent a 16 man for squad DM but money is tight since my dog killed my neighbors dog yesterday.. so i might mooch off the servers already up for a while.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i want to rent a 16 man for squad DM but money is tight since *my dog killed my neighbors dog yesterday*.. so i might mooch off the servers already up for a while.



What does that have to do with money?  You have to pay your neighbor a bribe or something to not call the Police?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2010)

well i am sure he will have a lawsuit on his hands.  an event like that is unlikely to just go away PVT...

sorry to hear that Shev - always welcome ....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2010)

so the AT4 is best with tank


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> so the AT4 is best with tank
> 
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y306/HeyDen1/BOOM.png



Or you could mad C4 rush as a sniper or something, but yeah, AT4 is best.  With the explosive upgrade, I have found that AT mines work wonders set in potholes on the road!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2010)

i havnt used the first AT mine yet


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i havnt used the first AT mine yet



AT mine is extremely effective, however, I have been blown up while planting it.  Also, if a grenade goes off near an AT mine you set, you will get blown up by the AT mine and it will count as suicide.  Not that great, but worth the risk.  I have been using the AT4 lately for this reason, and to get a star with it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I love laying mines, problem is, I've watched them get run over before and not go off. Usually when I run up behind a tank to plant one, I throw it down, they back over it, then back over me. But if my plans go smoothly, I set 1 in front, 1 behind, then I hit them with the wrench, that scares them and they try to drive off... then pop goes the weasel.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i want to rent a 16 man for squad DM but money is tight since my dog killed my neighbors dog yesterday...



Jesus Christ, man. :shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 23, 2010)

Just had a fun game on kurgs server... knifing whoever caboose and scrizz were a few times and carrying the team to a vi... defeat


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2010)

Had a good game on kurgans server.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just had a fun game on kurgs server... knifing whoever caboose and scrizz were a few times and carrying the team to a vi... defeat



Yeah we had a good time, I will be back for more later!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> so the AT4 is best with tank
> 
> http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y306/HeyDen1/BOOM.png





that info makes sense, i always went the AT4 against tanks, gustav for multi purpose/close combat


its always fun watching some assault nub nade at me, miss, and hide in a building... hrrm, a wall eh *evil grin, loads gustav*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah the best part about this game is cover is not really cover when it comes to any explosive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Had a good game on kurgans server.



What kinda ping you see to it from UK?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah the best part about this game is cover is not really cover when it comes to any explosive.



i remember one time i was attacking an Mcom and an enemeh tank was all pew pew firin mah lazor/tank at joo... and then i hear this scary groaning rumbling sound. He'd driven the tank INSIDE the building to get to me, and it start collapsing on top of us...


i planted a charge, he shot me, i died... but then the building fell down and i winnared anyway


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just in a squad with 3 other TPU'ers.  All in the same building, we are all chatting about tech and video cards until the building comes crashing down onto us.  All of us.  Save the tech for the forums guys!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2010)

I just left Kurgan's server after 5 mins of uneven teams by a factor of 5 and some toolbox with a [TPU] tag C4 ATV'd our spawn. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 23, 2010)

I noticed some sort of moded team balance thing on one server.  It did a good job of keeping teams balanced.  Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What kinda ping you see to it from UK?



130ish wasn't bad at all.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 130ish wasn't bad at all.



I like the Chicago server. Mortars too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 23, 2010)

I was just in kurgans server,had a good couple of matches.Wish people would stop spawn camping and give the other side a chance tho.

I usually switch sides to balance if it dont do it automatically.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 24, 2010)

tigger said:


> I was just in kurgans server,had a good couple of matches.Wish people would stop spawn camping and give the other side a chance tho.
> 
> I usually switch sides to balance if it dont do it automatically.



Yeah that was a bad example. I was up in the other base 
dropping mortars on it so I was guilty too. I think only one 
guy ever made it out, then he killed me :  ) Seems to be
pretty smooth though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish the we had auto balance enabled, and it put people of the same clan together!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2010)

I see you lot are on Kurgans server - unfortunately for me its got a server ping of 171 so I wont be joining.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I am back now, I'm going to need to get some of you guys to mod the server, for mods I'll have to see some kind of donation, spawn campers are just flat out kicks, and if I see people doing it, there is no warning, just a swift kick in the ass out the door.

Also I'm not sure what happened, server must have reset, looks to be on squad rush for some reason.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Seems a lot of guys logged for the night on the rush server, I'm gonna hit up my server, so if anyone wants to join me, would be fantastic!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2010)

Soviet was exploiting, exploits!


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 24, 2010)

man it takes so much skill to sit on a roof and just wait for people to walk into your scope then pull the trigger, dam i wish i had that much skill but i dont! *stares at soviet*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

Just played a round, 2v2, Kurgan on the other side.  The highlight of the round was when I was capping a station, picked up my cup of tea, when all of the sudden Kurgan comes busting through the glass and knifes me as I struggle to grab my mouse and shoot him with my shotgun.  He knifed me.  What a ninja.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Just played a round, 2v2, Kurgan on the other side.  The highlight of the round was when I was capping a station, picked up my cup of tea, when all of the sudden Kurgan comes busting through the glass and knifes me as I struggle to grab my mouse and shoot him with my shotgun.  He knifed me.  What a ninja.



lol you were drinking tea? Also I busted in from the 3rd floor, no parachute, was quite epic. After you left, me Kids, and Laughingman conducted some aeronautical experiments, and I feel I am not alone in say, we soon feel we can put a man in orbit, and possibly on the moon, I cannot promise he will be alive, but he will get there, just needs a bit more perfection.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> lol you were drinking tea? Also I busted in from the 3rd floor, no parachute, was quite epic. After you left, me Kids, and Laughingman conducted some aeronautical experiments, and I feel I am not alone in say, we soon feel we can put a man in orbit, and possibly on the moon, I cannot promise he will be alive, but he will get there, just needs a bit more perfection.



FF off, C4 + quadbikes?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> FF off, C4 + quadbikes?



We tried a tank, but we were more interested in putting a single man into space without vehicle assistance. The attempts didn't go as smoothly as planned, and the subjects were usually reduced to chocolate pudding (I say this because it is the tastiest), but their lives went towards a good cause. As I told laughingman and kids "like rocketman.... but dead"


----------



## shevanel (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I am back now, I'm going to need to get some of you guys to mod the server, for mods I'll have to see some kind of donation, spawn campers are just flat out kicks, and if I see people doing it, there is no warning, just a swift kick in the ass out the door.
> 
> Also I'm not sure what happened, server must have reset, looks to be on squad rush for some reason.



I can do graveyard shift since Im a late night kinda dude.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 24, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> What does that have to do with money?  You have to pay your neighbor a bribe or something to not call the Police?



no, the dog didn't die on site, it was taken to the vet and passed away about 2 hours after and the bill is around $1600.00 which I voluntered to pay.. plus my dog recieved a couple shots and some cephalaxin too.

the dog that died was a real menace.. it was an unfortunate situation and happened at the blink of an eye.. I'm just glad no children were around.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I can do graveyard shift since Im a late night kinda dude.



Toss me a PM and we'll figure it out, me and Marine will most likely be able to cover Early mornings, if you got nights that works well.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 24, 2010)

im in the server... alone.. on white pass.. again.. lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone know why i cant see the TPU servers here? greyed out and unselectable?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 24, 2010)

I could see them all, except Virginia server. I couldn't use that server in the past 4-5 days.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2010)

weird thing is they show up fine if i do a search for TPU, they just dont work in favourites.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, 5850's are pretty dang awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure why your having that issue, they are showing for me, except VA is down.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 24, 2010)

kurgan sucks.. id rape his shit...


then again im really hammerwed right now.. buit still... kurgan fight me.. naked.. now.. ur servber.. just smoke grenade launchers and medkits LETS Do THIS


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 24, 2010)

o and everyone support ym thread to have the club section count towards ur post count

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118239


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 24, 2010)

Shib stop posting your drunk


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 24, 2010)

lol, this thread is hilarous, and will be alive for along time. *wipes a tear* im thinking about buying a server if kurgran wont add my name to it, IM A LIVING LEGEND! lol ive been playing battifleidl since 1942....Legend....lol


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We tried a tank, but we were more interested in putting a single man into space without vehicle assistance. The attempts didn't go as smoothly as planned, and the subjects were usually reduced to chocolate pudding (I say this because it is the tastiest), but their lives went towards a good cause. As I told laughingman and kids "like rocketman.... but dead"



Now that does sound like they were true astronauts.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 24, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Yep, 5850's are pretty dang awesome.



So you're happy then I take it? Are you seeing the performance you expected?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *lol you were drinking tea?* Also I busted in from the 3rd floor, no parachute, was quite epic. After you left, me Kids, and Laughingman conducted some aeronautical experiments, and I feel I am not alone in say, we soon feel we can put a man in orbit, and possibly on the moon, I cannot promise he will be alive, but he will get there, just needs a bit more perfection.



Yeah tea is like my aimbot.  Must be the caffeine or something.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah tea is like my aimbot.  Must be the caffeine or something.



ive drank almost a whole pot of coffee this morning and im totally wired.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> weird thing is they show up fine if i do a search for TPU, they just dont work in favourites.



I have the same problem. I have roughly 20 servers favourited, but the majority of them are grayed out on either the favourites or history tabs. It usually only gives me the option of 4-8 servers. Yet most of the time they are all available via the search function of the server browser.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I have the same problem. I have roughly 20 servers favourited, but the majority of them are grayed out on either the favourites or history tabs. It usually only gives me the option of 4-8 servers. Yet most of the time they are all available via the search function of the server browser.



ive had the same thing happen to me all the time just gave up on the history and favorites, and just join off someone or search it.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ive had the same thing happen to me all the time just gave up on the history and favorites, and just join off someone or search it.



Yep, gave up on it a while ago.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> IM A LIVING LEGEND! lol ive been playing battifleidl since 1942....Legend....lol



Oh yeah? My Vet Rank is 7 and I never even played 2142!  

Well it should be 4 actually but I'll take the 7 for as long as it lasts


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh yeah? My Vet Rank is 7 and I never even played 2142!
> 
> Well it should be 4 actually but I'll take the 7 for as long as it lasts



lmao, im okay with my 1, you dont need higher to unlock the guns early so, whatever.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> lmao, im okay with my 1, you dont need higher to unlock the guns early so, whatever.



They might release a new weapon methinks that requires a higher veteran status!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> They might release a new weapon methinks that requires a higher veteran status!



im sure ill be okay with the over powered m416 or the apprently even better m16a2


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

Im having a problem with single player, bascially it wont load and it just crashes to the desktop evrytime I try to resume my game


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> lmao, im okay with my 1, you dont need higher to unlock the guns early so, whatever.



+1

1 is all you need.

that 7 aint gonna get you a good K/D


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im having a problem with single player, bascially it wont load and it just crashes to the desktop evrytime I try to resume my game



yeah ever since that last patch i can't finish the sp. i crash any time i resume. so i just won't bother playing sp...lol i saw it online anyway.


----------



## human_error (Mar 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Im having a problem with single player, bascially it wont load and it just crashes to the desktop evrytime I try to resume my game





lemode said:


> yeah ever since that last patch i can't finish the sp. i crash any time i resume. so i just won't bother playing sp...lol i saw it online anyway.



It's an issue with the last patch - to continue you need to start the campaign at the start of the furthest level you got to - basically checkpoint loading is broken but if you select the start of a level you can continue properly and it won't break again (until the next patch anyway )


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 24, 2010)

I checked my veteran status in my stats yesterday. I am now a level 10 veteran. Anyone else have a higher veteran rank?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

I was just in a server that had this new autobalance beta for guardian. it acaully worked! when a team would get two or more people than the other it would switch one at a time over til  it was balanced. here is the website to download and install. will post this on the TPU server thread as well

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...980822-bfbc2-autobalancer-available-beta.html


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just in a server that had this new autobalance beta for guardian. it acaully worked! when a team would get two or more people than the other it would switch one at a time over til  it was balanced. here is the website to download and install. will post this on the TPU server thread as well
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...980822-bfbc2-autobalancer-available-beta.html



awesome


and soviet i found this not sure if its the same in game, but this site has it showing this.


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> and soviet i found this not sure if its the same in game, but this site has it showing this.
> ...



late last night a guy killed me with smoke launcher…he was lvl 42. naturally, i checked his stats out on sig o matic and he had 138 kills with smoke launcher and no stars. his page had updated about 45 minutes before i looked so i don’t think that’s right. could be how it’s ‘SUPPOSED’ to work…just doesn’t yet on the PC (not sure about consoles as my friends who play on the ps3/xbox aren’t even playing multiplayer).


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm a little upset that my Battlefield 1942 complete collection (which includes both 1942 and Vietnam) only counted as one game for my veteran status.  I do like seeing the 2 in the box next to my name though!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I checked my veteran status in my stats yesterday. I am now a level 10 veteran. Anyone else have a higher veteran rank?



Probably not and as the expansions don't count towards the rank I don't think ten is even possible (unless you played the console-only releases as well maybe...ewwww). Again, mine should be 4 according to the Vet website but in BFBC2 it says 7. 


Yo all here is an alpha of a new config tool that does more than the others we have seen so far:



> This is the first release of the BFBC2ConfigTool. I’ve hacked up a quick alpha version that should painlessly deactivate mouse smoothing, and allow people to fiddle with their sensitivities. There’s also an option to make the Russians in BFBC2 speak in English, since apparently some people were encountering problems with that.



http://fitzsimmons.ca/bfbc2configtool-alpha-release-1/


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> awesome
> 
> 
> and soviet i found this not sure if its the same in game, but this site has it showing this.
> ...



Taken from the douchebag stat padder @ #1 on the leader boards (further discrediting that info that site image you posted).





next to no repairs...lol...but nearly 100 kills and not even a bronze star.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

lemode said:


> late last night a guy killed me with smoke launcher…he was lvl 42. naturally, i checked his stats out on sig o matic and he had 138 kills with smoke launcher and no stars. his page had updated about 45 minutes before i looked so i don’t think that’s right. could be how it’s ‘SUPPOSED’ to work…just doesn’t yet on the PC (not sure about consoles as my friends who play on the ps3/xbox aren’t even playing multiplayer).



ya this site might just give stars based on how many kills and not the actual stats, 


there not playing online..........


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 24, 2010)

is it just me or does adding a server to favorites take a long time??


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh yeah? My Vet Rank is 7 and I never even played 2142!
> 
> Well it should be 4 actually but I'll take the 7 for as long as it lasts



I got that same bug, I cant remember my vet status, but as soon as they put the page back up, it will be maxed anyways.

Also if anyones up for some games, I'm gonna hop on my server, lets get it all filled up again.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got that same bug, I cant remember my vet status, but as soon as they put the page back up, it will be maxed anyways.
> 
> Also if anyones up for some games, I'm gonna hop on my server, lets get it all filled up again.



Go to work/school 
or atleast find me a way to play games on my computer at school were i cant even open a exe file


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

OK WAIT WTF IS THIS?






*THIS IS WHAT ITS SUPPOSE TO BE!*


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 24, 2010)

human_error said:


> It's an issue with the last patch - to continue you need to start the campaign at the start of the furthest level you got to - basically checkpoint loading is broken but if you select the start of a level you can continue properly and it won't break again (until the next patch anyway )



Yep that happened to me with the last patch as well. Do as Human 
said and you should be fine. Better then starting it all over again. The SP 
is OK, that is where I give MW 2 an edge even though it was shorter. Maybe 
the GW look alike in BC2 got to me  
This MP is so much better then MW2 though. Wish I would of held onto that $60.
I could of bought a BD player.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK WAIT WTF IS THIS?
> 
> http://i.tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar61707_13.gif
> 
> ...



O rly There, lmao, your text is to small in your avatar

but ill have to check my dogtags on you i think your there like 33 times


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know whats happening with battlefield 1943 for PC, they said they were gonna release the damn game eventually for PC, what happened there?


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Does anyone know whats happening with battlefield 1943 for PC, they said they were gonna release the damn game eventually for PC, what happened there?



I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 24, 2010)

http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/battlefield1943/index.html

looks like release date is Q2 2010 (us)


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK WAIT WTF IS THIS?
> 
> http://i.tpucdn.com/forums/customavatars/avatar61707_13.gif
> 
> ...



hacks i swear i knifed you look at all the blood and the knife inside your chest.








but kurgan is anyone even on right now?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

No one is on, I changed my server to Squad Rush in hopes of luring in people, 2 - 3 more people then it will prob fill up with outsiders and we can move to conquest or something.


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No one is on, I changed my server to Squad Rush in hopes of luring in people, 2 - 3 more people then it will prob fill up with outsiders and we can move to conquest or something.



I'd be on your server if I were home.

Have to actually be @ a few job sites today so I won't be online till around 3:45 pm pst. Will hop on your server at that time though.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No one is on, I changed my server to Squad Rush in hopes of luring in people, 2 - 3 more people then it will prob fill up with outsiders and we can move to conquest or something.



 it would be fun to play right now  but i have school then work so no playing tonight either.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> it would be fun to play right now  but i have school then work so no playing tonight either.



I feel your pain -I'm too busy writing a business report right now to play Battlefield 
By the time I'm done it'll be 5AM...  Of course, I'm coming back to TPU every hour or so and checking updates in the forums -it's about as addicting as any game I've played.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

if you notice the servers that are full are mostly conquest hardcore servers.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

lol... the cat and knife hahaa


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 24, 2010)

twicksisted said:


> http://uk.gamespot.com/pc/action/battlefield1943/index.html
> 
> looks like release date is Q2 2010 (us)



Cool. I wasn't very interested before BFBC2 but I am now...

Remove the intro movies:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4303467&postcount=507


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Cool. I wasn't very interested before BFBC2 but I am now...
> 
> Remove the intro movies:
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4303467&postcount=507



i don't see a point in doing this due to being able to hit esc and getting right to the main screen.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 24, 2010)

Brandon & Epic... Avatar wars


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 24, 2010)

*R8 rolling out now*

Looks they are rolling with R8 from R7.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

We got 8 on now, anyone else available, lets get some action going!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

from my host



> We are in the process of updating all servers to version R8.
> During this time your server will go down, patch will be applied and it will then be restarted. Please do not do anything with your server until you receive a second email from us saying the update is complete.
> 
> This new patch is suppose to help with crashing issues:
> ...


----------



## gumpty (Mar 24, 2010)

Good game just now. I particularly enjoyed getting knifed to fuck by Kurgan, having Scrizz around every corner with a big gun in my face.

Happy Days.


----------



## lemode (Mar 24, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I particularly enjoyed getting knifed to fuck by Kurgan.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 24, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Good game just now. I particularly enjoyed getting knifed to fuck by Kurgan, having Scrizz around every corner with a big gun in my face.
> 
> Happy Days.



lol!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone up for some games, me and neonflak are sitting in the server waiting for a few more.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for some games, me and neonflak are sitting in the server waiting for a few more.



there are 5 random people in the VA server you could join...

edit: nvm they all left...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> there are 5 random people in the VA server you could join...
> 
> edit: nvm they all left...



They saw Kurgan and ran.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> there are 5 random people in the VA server you could join...
> 
> edit: nvm they all left...



Ah, that was greyed out to me, damn, al lthe TPU servers were empty when I checked  Peak hours and no one is on.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got full just cause 2 tonight,so i may be a little distracted for a tad.

Disabling upnp in my router seemed to help with the lost connection thing,so others might want to try it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, that was greyed out to me, damn, al lthe TPU servers were empty when I checked  Peak hours and no one is on.



i mentioned in an earlier post, remove the grayed out one from your favorites and do a search for the new one and fav that one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

SVU and Red Dot, first time I ever enjoyed being a sniper, lots of fun.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 25, 2010)

majestic12 said:


> I feel your pain -I'm too busy writing a business report right now to play Battlefield
> By the time I'm done it'll be 5AM...  Of course, I'm coming back to TPU every hour or so and checking updates in the forums -it's about as addicting as any game I've played.



It is isn't it ?


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 25, 2010)

Just played two rounds but my screen looked funny so I stopped for today.
Im getting wiered refresh lines or something now even with vert sinc on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

1st post now shows a live update of my server, will have up a list of more servers soon so you guys know whats going on, where, and when. Here's what it looks like





Also I am looking for some mods, and a few donations would be great for any of you feeling generous, I know some mentioned modding/donating before, just don't remember who, so drop me a PM.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Just played two rounds but my screen looked funny so I stopped for today.
> Im getting wiered refresh lines or something now even with vert sinc on.



did you install the ATi 1.0 profiler??


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 25, 2010)

So, I must apologize to all the TPUr's I have played with before today.  As a recon, I didn't know I was to designate targets, or that I even could.  I have changed that and my scores have increased dramatically.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 25, 2010)

I just installed the 10.3 drivers and get 20fps more on the same settings now.
Refresh lines are still there tho but not as bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2010)

If you got the ATi profiles thing installed - take it off your system, because I had the same issues


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 25, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If you got the ATi profiles thing installed - take it off your system, because I had the same issues



I am pretty sure the horizontal line are causes by old profiles conflicting. 

(from rage3d forum)

safemode
uninstall
driver sweep
ccleaner anything ati
reboot
install  10,3 whql
install crossfire profiles (but use the installer to uninstall the 10.3 profiles first)
install crossfire profiles 
reboot 

Lines are there but only when spawning for split second
load times are known issue
flickering is 100% gone

I know the above process sounds ludicrous but it work guys.
Ati driver team just swallows


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> I am pretty sure the horizontal line are causes by old profiles conflicting.
> 
> (from rage3d forum)
> 
> ...




Did that but i still get flickering in almost every round & I have to switch my AA to something else then back again otherwise Its alright.

My game just crashed 3 times in a row so I cant be fucking arsed to play anymore. im getting annoyed with this bullshit


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

How do you all like that? "Next Update: 26 Minutes Ago"


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Did that but i still get flickering in almost every round & I have to switch my AA to something else then back again otherwise Its alright.
> 
> My game just crashed 3 times in a row so I cant be fucking arsed to play anymore. im getting annoyed with this bullshit



you dont even need to switch it, just pick the same setting you're already on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone trying to get on my server right now, if so let me know, looks full, but I'll make room since it looks like no one from TPU is on it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 25, 2010)

count me in in a few days helped a bud in florida gather parts for a new rig and hes sending me BadCompany 2 as a thankyou since i was to strapped for cash to get it. 

eitherway ill be in game soon ill update with my in game name if someone hasnt already taken it. 

ill probably be engineer or medic since i like the machine guns and hell the longer you fire that machine gun the more accurate it gets and i just cant help but love spraying lead and putting down covering fire


and on a side note my thanks are at 333 im half way there


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 25, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> So, I must apologize to all the TPUr's I have played with before today.  As a recon, I didn't know I was to designate targets, or that I even could.  I have changed that and my scores have increased dramatically.



how do you do this? .... haha whoopsy

thanks for the help


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 25, 2010)

Get 156 ping Kurgan server. This was a good way to end this morning:





New pin for me, now I'm missing just 7 out of the 40. Was trying to get 7 submachine gun kills, but I'll take what I can 
Think this was the first time a hole round with engineer. Says "engineer" on the mostly played, but I tend to play all kits, what squad/team need or what I feel for. My signature says assault=6½h, engineer 4½h, medic 8½h, recon 6h, so it's actually the least played kit 

edit: that most scored by is so wrong it's not even funny. I've got 40% acurancy with 0/2 kills/deaths in a round. In that I would have gotten the sub pin with 7 kills and now it says 15, in reality most kills were with mines.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 25, 2010)

I finally got Kurgans dog tags


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Get 156 ping Kurgan server. This was a good way to end this morning:



Good to hear, 156 aint too bad all the way from Finland.



DannibusX said:


> I finally got Kurgans dog tags



Yeah that was so lame, I dropped down and got stuck in the doorway, didnt realize we were stuck together, I cried after


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 25, 2010)

I hate OnBoard's Mines


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

The VA server now is also up on the OP as a Live update, here is it is incase anyone hasn't played yet and needs the info, after this refer back to the OP.







Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I hate OnBoard's Mines



Mines are where its at, it's like planting a garden and watching it blossom.... into little mushroom type clouds that sprout metal and random limbs and bits.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 25, 2010)

Where is everyone, I just got home from work and looking for a game. none of that atacama desert shit though


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

The game wants me to be all nice nice to Kurgan and always puts me on his team....which makes me want to kill him more.  THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!

Seriously, I have a sniper spot to show you I think it is Nelson Bay.  It is from the A flag.  You get great cover for yourself, guard the way from C to A, watch over friends move from A to C, and use the UAV as bait for a free 190 point headshot.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 25, 2010)

I like to shot RPG7 on pep's face.

So far, Africa Harbour's still my fav map of all time, even though it's only available in RUSH mode.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The game wants me to be all nice nice to Kurgan and always puts me on his team....which makes me want to kill him more.  THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE!!!
> 
> Seriously, I have a sniper spot to show you I think it is Nelson Bay.  It is from the A flag.  You get great cover for yourself, guard the way from C to A, watch over friends move from A to C, and use the UAV as bait for a free 190 point headshot.



Yeah we do seem to always get sides together, you just remember, I can chop down a castle and kill Sean Connery.

But I don't really snipe, been loving the SVU with the red dot today though, very fun.


kid41212003 said:


> I like to shot RPG7 on pep's face.
> 
> So far, Africa Harbour's still my fav map of all time, even though it's only available in RUSH mode.



Thats probably my favorite map too, makes me sad that it's only Rush.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 25, 2010)

i created a forum on the ea bc2 forum about us looking for a clan scrim. i hope we hear back soon!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah we do seem to always get sides together, you just remember, I can chop down a castle and kill Sean Connery.
> 
> But I don't really snipe, been loving the SVU with the red dot today though, very fun.
> 
> ...



Well that may be true, but I can chop down a mountain with the edge of my hand and I HAVE killed Jimi Hendrix.

And it was Panama Canal I was thinking about.  You may already know the spot.

Speaking of maps, which one has the CAVJ light truck from the game 1 minute teaser?  I have never seen this vehicle....ever.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 25, 2010)

i got my server up under the tpu tag, its only hardcore thought im tired of noob normal gameplay with all its huds.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 25, 2010)

looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 25, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> So, I must apologize to all the TPUr's I have played with before today.  As a recon, I didn't know I was to designate targets, or that I even could.  I have changed that and my scores have increased dramatically.



It took me a couple weeks of playing before I found out as well. It is easy to forget about too when you are on a map where you are getting wasted consistently. I have to remind myself to do it. Recon is my least used class though.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 25, 2010)

stupid. I don't expect to be on till Sunday or Monday. dumb. 

if you see my character on, it's a friend that I loaned my account to to see if his comp will run the game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?



I can probably do Saturday night. Not sure about Friday though. I'd need to know an approximate time before I can commit.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?



cant this weekend


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Shib - National Gaurd?


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I can probably do Saturday night. Not sure about Friday though. I'd need to know an approximate time before I can commit.



I belong to the competitive clan 222 we are in TWL and might be available for friendly scrim this weekend Rhino pm me at your convenience.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Shib - National Gaurd?



im in the air guard? 


and any1 elses performance shit the bed since the latest patch.. i cant get above 20 fps on any settings


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 25, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> im in the air guard?
> 
> 
> and any1 elses performance shit the bed since the latest patch.. i cant get above 20 fps on any settings



No but my GPU config couldn't be any more different from yours. You try the latest Nvidia drivers?


----------



## epicfail (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?



I should be up for that, dont think i have anything this weekend.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 25, 2010)

well let's get a concrete time but as long as it is at night (after 6 or so EST) then I'm all set...

lol, probably before that as well - but then is definite


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> im in the air guard?
> 
> 
> and any1 elses performance shit the bed since the latest patch.. i cant get above 20 fps on any settings



Nice! i was thinking about joining the Air force after i finished my degree. but i will only go back to the military unless i become an officer


----------



## epicfail (Mar 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Nice! i was thinking about joining the Air force after i finished my degree. but i will only go back to the military unless i become an officer



ya i was thinking of joining the army or air force, before but thinking id rather just do business admin and be safe in my little corner playing video games


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ya i was thinking of joining the army or air force, before but thinking id rather just do business admin and be safe in my little corner playing video games



I was in the army for 4 1/2 years as infantry and did two deployments to iraq  

Its always good to be admin cause they had the safer jobs


----------



## epicfail (Mar 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was in the army for 4 1/2 years as infantry and did two deployments to iraq
> 
> Its always good to be admin cause they had the safer jobs



shitty deal, ya my uncle is in the air foirce, he likes it but hes never home almost, cuz hes always doing his paper work stuff , he got up to a pretty high rank just driving his helicopter for rescue missions but now they told him he has to do paper work to rank up more. so hes been doing that for like a year or 2. think hes a Major or something not 100% sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 25, 2010)

epicfail said:


> shitty deal, ya my uncle is in the air foirce, he likes it but hes never home almost, cuz hes always doing his paper work stuff , he got up to a pretty high rank just driving his helicopter for rescue missions but now they told him he has to do paper work to rank up more. so hes been doing that for like a year or 2. think hes a Major or something not 100% sure.



NICE! yea it kinda sucks how the army treats different MOSes. like i get paid the same as a Human Resource Specialist but i was the one having to do air assault missions and raiding villages when he sat in an air conditioned room and sipped coke while posting on facebook and watching movies.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No but my GPU config couldn't be any more different from yours. You try the latest Nvidia drivers?



was on the betas that seem to have just gone official. ill try redownloading these.

I went from a solid 40 all max everything, to 20 on low


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

and im an mp in the guard. I love it, been trying to transfer to active duty for almost a year now. Only way i can transfer is if i went special forces or tac-p. So i'll likely b waiting out the rest of my guard contract and going active as prior service. I'll have ssgt. by then anyway so itll problly work out better


----------



## Flak (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?




I should be able to attend.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> was on the betas that seem to have just gone official. ill try redownloading these.
> 
> I went from a solid 40 all max everything, to 20 on low



No problems/changes here with my GTX 280. Been trying every driver available too trying to get AA to work better. Presently on very latest 197.15 betas. 


Yo Kurgan I'm curious why you prefer conquest so much more...


----------



## human_error (Mar 25, 2010)

Apologies to everyone who was on the UK server just - someone was up to no good as all but 1 person was DCd from the server at once (there was a fix for an exploit which could cause this intentionally which was mentioned in the R8 notes, not sure how this happened).

Was a decent game too, pretty tough fighting


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 25, 2010)

human_error said:


> Apologies to everyone who was on the UK server just - someone was up to no good as all but 1 person was DCd from the server at once (there was a fix for an exploit which could cause this intentionally which was mentioned in the R8 notes, not sure how this happened).
> 
> Was a decent game too, pretty tough fighting



I was enjoying that  Good shooting in the heli though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?



It all depends on the time, thurs, fri, sat I start work at 9pm CST, so if it was around 7 or so I would prob be in.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> looks like we may have ourselves a scrim on friday or saturday night. 8v8 against the nonameneeded clan!!! who can attend?



I believe I can


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

I know I will miss it.  Work from 2:15 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

So Soviet, AK, Scrizz, and Killer Rubber Ducky have to kill a few extra people for me.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know I will miss it.  Work from 2:15 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
> 
> So Soviet, AK, Scrizz, and Killer Rubber Ducky have to kill a few extra people for me.



Why is there No - Thanks button

am i not important ;-)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

if its saturday i can actually make it. was planning on going to canada this weekend but change of plans


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Why is there No - Thanks button
> 
> am i not important ;-)



It freaks out and runs from home every now and then.  Refresh the page and "Thanks" will return.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It freaks out and runs from home every now and then.  Refresh the page and "Thanks" will return.



i meant - Thanks as in Minus Thanks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i meant - Thanks as in Minus Thanks



lol.  There is no "No Thanks" button.  You are welcome to kill extra people in my steed, but I figured I would just point people out in particular to ensure at least someone would kill someone or take a flag or whatever and go "That was for LaughingMan"

Seriously, good luck fellas.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 25, 2010)

ugh. only the second day without the game and I'm really hurting. NEED Battlefield.

I finally got around to stress testing my 9800gtx+ after my old rig burned out (months and months ago) and turns out the cards fine, and I even overclocked it up pretty well.
so now I have to try to find a place to sell it... almost got a friend to buy but I don't think he will in the end.

on topic. I think that Saturday evening would be the best time to scrim however I cannot guarantee if I can play.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

How do you know if you've been added to the club?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

finally got the latest nvidia drivers working.. the "added sli profiles for bc2" doubled my fps


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How do you know if you've been added to the club?



Currently, you're not on the list in the post #2. PM Kurgan with info (in game name and 2 favorite kits) so he can add you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> finally got the latest nvidia drivers working.. the "added sli profiles for bc2" doubled my fps



Well there you go. I had a feeling your issues might be due to your dual gpu. Do you notice the same thing as me in terms of MSAA? Does not apply smoothing to all objects?


----------



## Nimmer (Mar 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am sad you turn your back on my club house. I was hoping we could join forces.




Been asking for weeks and they dont care to add my name, may be I don't have the skill?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2010)

No as I told some other dude I'm pretty sure it's nothing personal.  He just hasn't added anybody in weeks including me. But kind of annoying? Yeah.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 25, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> Been asking for weeks and they dont care to add my name, may be I don't have the skill?



I doubt very much you're as crappy as I am at this game and he added me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 25, 2010)

How in the hell do we get more people on our VA server?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How do you know if you've been added to the club?



I got your PM, new lists will be up soon.



Nimmer said:


> Been asking for weeks and they dont care to add my name, may be I don't have the skill?



Says on the OP, and I keep saying, toss me a PM if you want in the club. This thread adds at least 1 new page a day, and I don't update everyday, so to skim through 5+ pages looking for people wanting in, I'd miss people, PM's I can't miss.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got your PM, new lists will be up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Says on the OP, and I keep saying, toss me a PM if you want in the club. This thread adds at least 1 new page a day, and I don't update everyday, so to skim through 5+ pages looking for people wanting in, I'd miss people, PM's I can't miss.



I just saw the weapons list on the front page for the first time and it is very very wrong.  It lists the Scar-L sub-machine gun as having the same stopping power as the AN-94 Assault Rifle and does more damage than every other Assault Rifle at close range.  That is just wrong.

Granted the Subs are more effective at close range, but that is because they fire faster have less kick which results in less bullet deviation.  I found another chart online with some of the unlisted stats of the guns such as bullet deviation, reload times, recoil, but it too was guess work and sketchy at best in some area's.  The listed reload times seemed accurate though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just saw the weapons list on the front page for the first time and it is very very wrong.  It lists the Scar-L sub-machine gun as having the same stopping power as the AN-94 Assault Rifle and does more damage than every other Assault Rifle at close range.  That is just wrong.
> 
> Granted the Subs are more effective at close range, but that is because they fire faster have less kick which results in less bullet deviation.  I found another chart online with some of the unlisted stats of the guns such as bullet deviation, reload times, recoil, but it too was guess work and sketchy at best in some area's.  The listed reload times seemed accurate though.



Yeah I agree that not everything is right, I highly doubt those are offical numbers, but it gives people an idea of what to look forward too, or not to look forward too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I agree that not everything is right, I highly doubt those are offical numbers, but it gives people an idea of what to look forward too, or not to look forward too.



Good point.  I will try to pull the gun objects from the game and open them in VS to see if I can flat out see what the game has programmed for damage with the weapons.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How in the hell do we get more people on our VA server?



stop crushing all the noobs


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2010)

shevanel said:


> stop crushing all the noobs



Heh how I wish the "server info" list also showed rank instead of just player's names


----------



## shevanel (Mar 25, 2010)

is there a way to have a non-rank server and all weapons unlocked across the board? and any map?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

The new club lists will be incoming tomorrow, hopefully all of them, for today, the Medic list is up, hope it's up to snuff! The rest of the lists will look very similar, so if your on the club list, and you don't have a Main and Secondary class listed and you want one, let me know, or if your classes listed are incorrect, also let me know so you get on the right list! And here it is for anyone too lazy to go to the 1st page


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

Stick me on the assault/engi list...


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 25, 2010)

What if we enjoy (read: are equally crappy with) all classes?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I got your PM, new lists will be up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Says on the OP, and I keep saying, toss me a PM if you want in the club. This thread adds at least 1 new page a day, and I don't update everyday, so to skim through 5+ pages looking for people wanting in, I'd miss people, PM's I can't miss.



Thanx 1Kurgan!, appreciate it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 25, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> What if we enjoy (read: are equally crappy with) all classes?



Then we will need you to work hard and try to suck more in 3 classes, so that you can claim a Primary class you use.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Then we will need you to work hard and try to suck more in 3 classes, so that you can claim a Primary class you use.



Aw man, I have to suck more? Guess I've got my work cut out and I best get to it.

Strange, that's not the first time I've said that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 25, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I doubt very much you're as crappy as I am at this game and he added me



its cause ur canadian, we feel sorry for u


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 25, 2010)

If anyones up for some games, I just hoped on my server, join me and lets get it filled, it was filled this morning for a few hours, but then Game Servers did a reset and hasn't had any pop since then.



El Fiendo said:


> What if we enjoy (read: are equally crappy with) all classes?



I'll be tossing up a list for people who don't have main/alt classes, and if you ever decide you want to move off that list, just toss me a pm and I'll transfer you to a different list.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be joining you shortly and provide something for you to perforate extensively.

Also, contrary to my last post, I'm actually working on not sucking so much before I go so far as to put [TPU] in front of my name so I'm not too worried about where I place on the list.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Trip just got on, so a few more and we fill the rush server I got going now, once thats full I'll change it to Conquest and people should file in after that.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

I will pop on, which server kurgan, your one or the Virginia server?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm on mine, but it seems EA just went down for a sec, I'm hoping back on now


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm on mine, but it seems EA just went down for a sec, I'm hoping back on now



Ok cheers


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

@El Fiendo- just slap those tags on their. f anyone gives you or TPU crap for your score, they can take it up with the rest of us n a scrim.

the engi list picture better be BA! 

Kurgan, I'm about to send you a PM about donations for the Chicago server.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 26, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> its cause ur canadian, we feel sorry for u



Oh yeah?  Oh yeah?  Well...


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 26, 2010)

A tip to those that BFBC2Game.exe leaves running. Go to Compatibility on the exe Properties and check 'Disable dekstop composition'. Once the game ends and you don't retusn to Aero you know that exe is still running.

Well after I did this the exe is always left running, but wanted to do it to stop Win 7 bugging me of running low on Aero performance.

Got some 1Kurgan1 tags, but gave more out. Could feel the ping on some 1vs1 battle, half a clip didn't want to do damage  For my mostly used kit Medic/Assault could be closest. edit: might do some more battle in 5hours, if any of you happen to be online.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 26, 2010)

kurgan has an anti uzi to the face shield...


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

that 8 player match was fun, but we seriously need more players


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I doubt very much you're as crappy as I am at this game and he added me



Nimmer isn't a crappy player. I've played against him. 
My stats are about as bad as yours Loosenut so 
don't feel alone. It is still fun as hell. Getting better 
now too as I unlock more stuff.


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 26, 2010)

My friends list is 0/0 online lol.
Owell I guess I suck too much to be anyones friend.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> My friends list is 0/0 online lol.
> Owell I guess I suck too much to be anyones friend.



add me if ya want!

Username : Lionheart1188


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'll be joining you shortly and provide something for you to perforate extensively.
> 
> Also, contrary to my last post, I'm actually working on not sucking so much before I go so far as to put [TPU] in front of my name so I'm not too worried about where I place on the list.



Hey you beat me tonight and I have TPU in front of mine. Those one on one matches are a little strange, but I kind of like them.
Thanks for the tags too : )


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 26, 2010)

stop being noobs and come play on mah hardcore server...das right, plus im lonely hehe


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> stop being noobs and come play on mah hardcore server...das right, plus im lonely hehe



I was on one today and actually got 1800 points and for me that is great. We also won the round. Longest MP game I ever played with out bailing though. Not sure I like hardcore though. 
I'd probably get used to it, but it would take time. Snipers were brutal. I'd just pop my head up over the hill and whammo right in the knoggin. We finally gave them a heli frontal assault while we flanked them and once we got the first base we moved them back quick. This game is awesome making you have to rethink things the whole time.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah i'm not a fan of HC in BC2, and its the only mode i'd play in MW1.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah i'm not a fan of HC in BC2, and its the only mode i'd play in MW1.


Until this game that was the Best MP game I ever played. 
I still go back occasionally and tear people up.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 26, 2010)

why is there NO ONE besides me and reayth on the TS?


----------



## jlewis02 (Mar 26, 2010)

I was on but mic and headset was off my head.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> why is there NO ONE besides me and reayth on the TS?



because its too early in the afternoon, who gets out of bed before 2pm on a weekday?


edit: i've been in there for like 30 mins, and still no permissions to talk. this may be related.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2010)

sorry mussels - i haven't been playing so i wasn't paying attention. I happened to glance and gave you membership and moved you into the BC2 channel - you shouldn't have any trouble from now on...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

digibucc said:


> sorry mussels - i haven't been playing so i wasn't paying attention. I happened to glance and gave you membership and moved you into the BC2 channel - you shouldn't have any trouble from now on...



yarg is all good

you really should alter the permissions so that non members can do something other than sit there and feel lonely.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

What is the BC2 teamspeak anyway ?


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

I really would like to buy this game..  anyone have any good deals?  Multi pack purchase..  I don't know,  I don't normally want to play online.
I have paypal...  dam,  this is the first game in a long time,  I want to play online!  Over $70 after tax here if I order from ncix...
Edit:  forgot about the $15 shipping...  can you say $85?  Nice,  I'm on a fixed income....  I wanna play!!!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I really would like to buy this game..  anyone have any good deals?  Multi pack purchase..  I don't know,  I don't normally want to play online.
> I have paypal...  dam,  this is the first game in a long time,  I want to play online!  Over $70 after tax here if I order from ncix...
> Edit:  forgot about the $15 shipping...  can you say $85?  Nice,  I'm on a fixed income....  I wanna play!!!!!



Buy the digital version from the EA store. Saves on shipping 
and may be a little cheaper for you. http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/Disp...=S1VDSAoBAkYAAATmLnAAAAAM&rests=1269578182603
Make sure your system is up to it first though. 
If you have at least a dual core you should be fine


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> *because its too early in the afternoon, who gets out of bed before 2pm on a weekday?*
> 
> 
> edit: i've been in there for like 30 mins, and still no permissions to talk. this may be related.



speak for yourself (pun intended) Im off to bed - almost 5am here


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is my thing, i want to be in this club

My Ingame username is TPU Chosen
And i put "TPU" in as my actually real name and i still have room for tags

Also my preferred class is any ATM. I hate medics, there over whored and i just love to play everything.

Ive unlocked every weapon for every class which is a good starting point, 
and i use any class but i mainly use the Saiga 20k shotgun with Shotgun upgrade and amo perk. I will have a platinum star by 5 days. I ussualy get 100 kills a day just to get some sort of base with the shotgun. I have 670'ish kills with it on my 7th gold star i believe, Maybe more but at least i want platinum. 

*good at everything to*

Level 27 ATM and i dont play much.... but the game is great


----------



## shevanel (Mar 26, 2010)

i hate how the medics look.. one looks like a crusty redneck cable guy that was drafted into the army as a nurse and the other looks like a gay in red beret.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

Recon and Medic are over used. I was on the UK server today and literally almost everyone was recon I thought wtf has this devolved into.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Recon and Medic are over used. I was on the UK server today and literally almost everyone was recon I thought wtf has this devolved into.



medics not too bad, as they get countered by emplacements and vehicles with ease.

Recon otoh... it seems recon was designed to also be used close up (sensors + shotgun), but every man and his dog wants to snipe from the most distant hill and drop mortars, without ever having an enemy see him.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> medics not too bad, as they get countered by emplacements and vehicles with ease.
> 
> Recon otoh... it seems recon was designed to also be used close up (sensors + shotgun), but every man and his dog wants to snipe from the most distant hill and drop mortars, without ever having an enemy see him.



Problem with snipers is they can take on tanks and APC's with c4 or mortar. Also everyone seems to think they are amazing snipers when really they're not helping at all.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> I really would like to buy this game..  anyone have any good deals?  Multi pack purchase..  I don't know,  I don't normally want to play online.
> I have paypal...  dam,  this is the first game in a long time,  I want to play online!  Over $70 after tax here if I order from ncix...
> Edit:  forgot about the $15 shipping...  can you say $85?  Nice,  I'm on a fixed income....  I wanna play!!!!!



$39.99 USD purchased online:

http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.BFBC2

*Edit*:


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 26, 2010)

Update:  The M1 Garand is still broken.  It is back in the game and you can use it, but the kills do not count.  First they took my 50+ kills from before when they broke it in the first place.  Now that I have it back, I have killed at least 20 people in hardcore with it a day ago, still says 0 kills, 0 shoots, 0 minutes used.  BS!


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Recon otoh... it seems recon was designed to also be used close up (sensors + shotgun), but every man and his dog wants to snipe from the most distant hill and drop mortars, without ever having an enemy see him.



You're not seen me in recon action  Hardly ever use sniper rifles with recon and if I do it's not for long. 92/500 kills with sniper rifles, says one insignia, almost killed more with pistol 

This one got me a bit of K/D ratio back, have to finally admit that the extra 100ping sure has an impact on TPU servers  Glad I played most of the time on start there. (last round on TPU servers was like 8/23 on K/D, trying to get it to 1.00 )






Big-noob-tube pin done and got sub machine pin also earlies, missing 5 pins now. Time to start roadkilling, but it's really bugged in this game. I've ran over countless people and got maybe one roadkill  BF2142 said squish! instantly when you ran someone over.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Whats this I hear about Medics being over used? I wish this was true, being a Medic, I barely ever get rezzed when I die. Most people play Assault and Recon.

Also I think for this week I'm going to run my server as 24/7 Arica, it's the only Rush map I really like, seems to be the Rush map for people who don't like Rush.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2010)

Did servers just go down again zzzzZZZ


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2010)

Grr it seems that since the R8 code was pushed out for the servers the UK TPU server is freezing/crashing and not recovering. Just manually restarted her after seeing she's been down for 8 hours.

Think i'll ask the hosting company for some compensation if this goes on for much longer.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2010)

can anyone else connect? cause I don't see the deauthorize button on my steam anymore... afraid I must have accidentally pressed it >.<


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2010)

randomflip said:


> can anyone else connect? cause I don't see the deauthorize button on my steam anymore... afraid I must have accidentally pressed it >.<



was removed with the first of the two recent patches - securom was removed from the steam version so no limited installs and deauthorisation (the option to deauthorise was also removed)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 26, 2010)

Ahh for those wondering about EA again:

EA Servers will be restarted around 4am EST/8am GMT/9am CET to solve an issue where servers do not restart or show in the browser properly

http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

kurgan, do a rotation of that island rush map and Arica. 

also read on the twitter page that Arica will soon have conquest and Presa will soon have rush.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 26, 2010)

I am sick of snipers and mortar strikes, too me, snipers are the pussies of them all, LMAO


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I am sick of snipers and mortar strikes, too me, snipers are the pussies of them all, LMAO



I'd rather be a sniper than someone spamming the 40mm GL and CG all game. 

Explosive spam is gehy.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I am sick of snipers and mortar strikes, too me, snipers are the pussies of them all, LMAO





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'd rather be a sniper than someone spamming the 40mm GL and CG all game.
> 
> Explosive spam is gehy.



i hate you both


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't get many kills with Recon, and I don't like spending most of my time sneaking, it was fun at some points but I got tired of that.

The M95 is pretty pointless imo, the basic sniper rifle is probably the best single shot sniper rifle.

And I hate Jugz, stop bullshitting me. Pep don't run straight to other people face and knife them, it's not realistic, you're exploiting the "lagness"!


----------



## warup89 (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it just me or most of the game just "feels" buggy, don't get me wrong i like the game but everything moves slow and clunky. I think this game needs to be patched soon.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2010)

It's because you play too much Valve games (I assume). All valve games run faster than usual, and I mean faster than human running speed.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I can't get many kills with Recon, and I don't like spending most of my time sneaking, it was fun at some points but I got tired of that.
> 
> The M95 is pretty pointless imo, the basic sniper rifle is probably the best single shot sniper rifle.
> 
> And I hate Jugz, stop bullshitting me. Pep don't run straight to other people face and knife them, it's not realistic, you're exploiting the "lagness"!



not my fault you dont shoot me head  its not hardcore after all.



warup89 said:


> Is it just me or most of the game just "feels" buggy, don't get me wrong i like the game but everything moves slow and clunky. I think this game needs to be patched soon.



didnt feel anything wrong yesterday when i played


----------



## warup89 (Mar 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's because you play too much Valve games (I assume). All valve games run faster than usual, and I mean faster than human running speed.



you got the root of the problem , i was playing TF2 for a while before playing this game. I guess im used to simple UI menu.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

I have to say,explosive spam is very noobish... that's why I love the gustav. I get to be the noobest noob of all. though considering I maintain 100% accuracy (over 500 total rockets fired)I wouldn't call it "spam".


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I have to say,explosive spam is very noobish... that's why I love the gustav. I get to be the noobest noob of all. though considering I maintain 100% accuracy (over 500 total rockets fired)I wouldn't call it "spam".



is it really that hard to keep 100% accuracy considering anythign in the AOE of the rocket which im guessing you have additional explosive dmg, you can do 1 dmg and it counts as your hitting someone. dont no, about rockets really dont use them


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

epicfail said:


> is it really that hard to keep 100% accuracy considering anythign in the AOE of the rocket which im guessing you have additional explosive dmg, you can do 1 dmg and it counts as your hitting someone. dont no, about rockets really dont use them



yeah, its pretty easy. though really  its more you'll miss some, and get multiple hits on others that evens it out. I get at least one triple kill a game and several double kills


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 26, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I have to say,explosive spam is very noobish... that's why I love the gustav. I get to be the noobest noob of all. though considering I maintain 100% accuracy (over 500 total rockets fired)I wouldn't call it "spam".



I guess it call it spam because it's a constant thing.. not because it's random and inaccurate. I'd call it explosive phishing if it was much less effective.

I think the splash on the CG is just retarded and I cannot wait for it to get nerfed but honestly was bugs me is all the people who use it as primary. There are just too many who use the CG like it's some form if legitimate and skill requiring tactic. It's shouldn't be so efffective against infantry and neither should the GL. 

So I beg all of you.* Use FUCKING bullets. *


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess it call it spam because it's a constant thing.. not because it's random and inaccurate. I'd call it explosive phishing if it was much less effective.
> 
> I think the splash on the CG is just retarded and I cannot wait for it to get nerfed but honestly was bugs me is all the people who use it as primary. There are just too many who use the CG like it's some form if legitimate and skill requiring tactic. It's shouldn't be so efffective against infantry and neither should the GL.
> 
> So I beg all of you.* Use FUCKING bullets. *



With my stats, I'll take what I can get


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2010)

You shut up! I didn't play Assault in the past 3 weeks or so! 

Yeah, 1 hit 1 kill for GL will just make people keep spamming them. The damage should be reduce to 50%.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You shut up! I didn't play Assault in the past 3 weeks or so!
> 
> Yeah, 1 hit 1 kill for GL will just make people keep spamming them. The damage should be reduce to 50%.



Ya then everyone can go to the better addon
Smoke launcher


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 26, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Ya then everyone can go to the better addon
> Smoke launcher



Or the 40mm SG. 

What bugs me the most is how the explosive abuse (IMO) ruins the gameplay on maps like white pass. Where I expect to have some good infantry based gunfights all I see is non stop rockets and GL spam. If the the balance of explosive abuse isn't reviewed and altered I'll probably cut bait on this game.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2010)

74 kills for the GL.
I saw peps that have same lvls as me, but their GL have 8 stars!


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> 74 kills for the GL.
> I saw peps that have same lvls as me, but their GL have 8 stars!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/gl.jpg



1 headshot with a GL?   Must've been messy...


----------



## warup89 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thats one serious bug y'all talking about. The splash for the CG is just too much, and I dont know whats wrong with the Grenade launcher, but its just too powerful. I know i real life those two would do the same damage. but how come in Bf2 [and other games] no one uses it like that? this whole explosive Frenzy started in CoD MW IMO.

-even if get owned with those noob cannons, i never use them like that, instead i just get real 1337 with a assault and take down 3 or 4 before some uses a noob cannon on me, using my trusty metal jackets ^_^.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

I use gustav as primary, and I do agree that the splash is a bit ridiculous however, a rocket is a one hit kill, in any game period (with few exceptions) 

also, the gustav IS an anti bunker/ anti personnel launcher NOT an anti vehicle launcher. I defend my noobness.

one way to reduce explosive spam is to increase the resupply time on it. nerf it that way.

*edit* thinking about it, white pass is a noob spam type of map anyway (I don't like it)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Or the 40mm SG.
> 
> What bugs me the most is how the explosive abuse (IMO) ruins the gameplay on maps like white pass. Where I expect to have some good infantry based gunfights all I see is non stop rockets and GL spam. If the the balance of explosive abuse isn't reviewed and altered I'll probably cut bait on this game.



Honestly, I feel that the Medic is the best kit for White Pass. It is fun using the noobtubes, but if you keep to the boarders of the map and away from houses, you will absolutely dice people apart. Only reason the GL could be better is because everyone huttles into a house and when a wall blows up it kills them.

I usually always play Medic there and I am very common on the top of the list.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Honestly, I feel that the Medic is the best kit for White Pass. It is fun using the noobtubes, but if you keep to the boarders of the map and away from houses, you will absolutely dice people apart. Only reason the GL could be better is because everyone huttles into a house and when a wall blows up it kills them.
> 
> I usually always play Medic there and I am very common on the top of the list.



I'm not so sure that you being at the top has to do with playing medic kurgan.
staying at the edge is smart. I always get knifed on the ledge above B while I'm Gustav sniping.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Honestly, I feel that the Medic is the best kit for White Pass. It is fun using the noobtubes, but if you keep to the boarders of the map and away from houses, you will absolutely dice people apart. Only reason the GL could be better is because everyone huttles into a house and when a wall blows up it kills them.
> 
> I usually always play Medic there and I am very common on the top of the list.



because you get 50 a rez and 80 for a squad rez.

20 for heals, 40 for squad heals

add that to 50 per kill plus 10 for a headshot with the overpowered m60


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> 1 headshot with a GL?   Must've been messy...



I shot a guy straight on the face with the GL.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2010)

not that i enjoy getting killed by the CG - and I absolutely hate the 40mm - but we are talking about explosives here. I really don't think the splash radius of the rockets is too high - they are ROCKETS!!

and for whatever everyone says, it's not THAT easy to be a master with either.  you have to learn the way it works just like a a gun. and if it were really that unbalanced, many more people than there are would be using it as their main.

yeah it sucks when you die by one - but just because I don't like it isn't reason enough to nerf it.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 26, 2010)

oh crap, you earn point by healing?...no wonder a lot of people choose medic...Dooooiiiii ><.

-Also what mode do you guys think its the best to earn a bunch of points? I normally use Conquest.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

warup89 said:


> oh crap, you earn point by healing?...no wonder a lot of people choose medic...Dooooiiiii ><.
> 
> -Also what mode do you guys think its the best to earn a bunch of points? I normally use Conquest.



depends which class.

Medic is everything i liked using hardcore cuz if they get shot like once or twice you get like 80-120 points just healing them and thats one person,

Engineer go on a map with tanks and repair your squads stuff. rush is good because they dont usualy sneak behind you just hide behind the tank and repair.

Assault is easy just play and kill things and throw ammo packs to people.

Recon throw random motion mines, in conquest, run around and knife shit or go in hardcore and snipe stuff.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

New Assault list is now up!








Black Haru said:


> I'm not so sure that you being at the top has to do with playing medic kurgan.
> staying at the edge is smart. I always get knifed on the ledge above B while I'm Gustav sniping.



I knife people up there all the time, then crouch behind the rocks and always watch my sides.



epicfail said:


> because you get 50 a rez and 80 for a squad rez.
> 
> 20 for heals, 40 for squad heals
> 
> add that to 50 per kill plus 10 for a headshot with the overpowered m60



I don't rez much on that map, I'm not crazy enough to run down into the buildings to get noobtubed trying to save someone else who was noobtubed. I heal the people that stick with me on the edges, which is some points, and I use my M60 with iron sights, so any headshot I get, I damn well earned that. Also, by tops, I also meant kills, my last White Pass was 19/4, all Medic Powah.

How I look at the M60 is, most Assault classes play with noobtubes as primary (thats OP), Engineers get a PP2000 which in the proper hands can drop a guy with an M60 even at range (and they get a freaking Gustav), Medic gets the M60 and is the only class that can't do crap to vehicles (although I have been known to stand on tanks and knife wildly), and Snipers get a slew of great choices. Beyond the M60, the other guns really do suck, every other kit has something amazing, I know the M60 is getting nerfed, but I think everyone will be surprised as I have a feeling it's not going to be that much, unless they remove gustavs, noobtubes, and mortar strikes. Every other kit has a secondary killing ability (some of them use this as their main), medic has 1 choice, is useless against tanks, and if it comes time to reload, you might as well die (and knife a few people doing so).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 26, 2010)

CG, 40mm Grenades, M60, Hand Grenades...There will always be a better weapon. Or maybe it would be better if every class just had the same weapons....Boring! Then it would be the knife that is OP. Rather then nerf the damage, which I do not think they should do, they should increase load times and decrease ammo carried and make the armor gadget not only increase health by 25% but maybe soak 25% splash damage.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone else get the UMP for the Engineer class yet? I love this gun.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats this I hear about Medics being over used? I wish this was true, being a Medic, I barely ever get rezzed when I die. .



Maybe not used properly. Lots of them running around with those big ass MGs, but very few reviving people is my experience. TPU servers do revive more then any of the others I have been to. I don't play that class to often , but I have noticed if you are in heavy action it is easily forgot and you end up trying to save yourself first. Can you throw down a med pack and use it yourself ? I assume yes, but I usually can't make that many quick decisions in time to save my own ass. That should come with time too. I watched my son chase down a guy one night while he was bleeding out and actually jump up and down in front of him to give up a med kit then when he did they both got blasted point blank by a tank. The guys was lit up by Q the whole time. I laughed my ass off. He probably covered half the map in Panama Canal getting this guys attention. Noob or a total dick. !


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hopefully when the m60 is nerfed (and Dice said it would be, along with the 1911), there will be less idiots running around with the medic kit just for the weapon and not for the role.

When I play medic, I always rez people rather than go for kills, the only exception being when an enemy is 10 feet away trying to kill me. Same thing with assault class, I will always provide ammo when I see the icon on the radar with someone who needs some, and I always lay down packs where friendlys congregate.

Also, as a recon I will toss motion mines at enemy flags and popular paths of travel. These are so much more important than most people realize.

What really ticks me off, however, is when I am playing engineer (my favorite class) and trying to repair a tank and the friendly in the tank just keeps running away rather than let me repair him. 9/10 times they always get blown up and I end up getting gunned down when this happens. People when I am repairing you STAND STILL, and we will both have a decent chance at survival.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Maybe not used properly. Lots of them running around with *those big ass MGs*, but very few reviving people is my experience. TPU servers do revive more then any of the others I have been to. I don't play that class to often , but I have noticed if you are in heavy action it is easily forgot and you end up trying to save yourself first. *Can you throw down a med pack and use it yourself ? I assume yes, but I usually can't make that many quick decisions in time to save my own ass*. That should come with time too. I watched my son chase down a guy one night while he was bleeding out and actually jump up and down in front of him to give up a med kit then when he did they both got blasted point blank by a tank. The guys was lit up by Q the whole time. I laughed my ass off. He probably covered half the map in Panama Canal getting this guys attention. Noob or a total dick. !



ya thats why its used. they forget to rez

edit: im a dumbass


----------



## digibucc (Mar 26, 2010)

I think you can heal yourself and I KNOW you can resupply your own ammo. it would make no sense if you couldn't.

lol i'm a dumbass too - it happens


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

digibucc said:


> what? I have given myself ammo as assault before and assumed I was getting healed with a med pack. I have stolen a medic kit, dropped a pack, switched to mine, and sat there healing.
> 
> I think you can heal yourself and I KNOW you can resupply your own ammo. it would make no sense if you couldn't.



really? shit lmao, i tried when i was extremely low and it felt like forever and nothing happened so i just guessed.

edited my above post i guess i just failed, and am very impatient


----------



## lemode (Mar 26, 2010)

epicfail said:


> really? shit lmao, i tried when i was extremely low and it felt like forever and nothing happened so i just guessed.
> 
> edited my above post i guess i just failed, and am very impatient



Your name is epicfail afterall...and that previous post points out the fact


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i hate how the medics look.. one looks like a crusty redneck cable guy that was drafted into the army as a nurse and the other looks like a gay in red beret.



LMAO! Though with that little mustache the US medic would fit right in at any gay bar in the country. 



Mussels said:


> Recon otoh... it seems recon was designed to also be used close up (sensors + shotgun), but every man and his dog wants to snipe from the most distant hill and drop mortars, without ever having an enemy see him.



When I have a douchebag recons like this on my team I find them and shoot them repeatedly in the face with tracer darts.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Hopefully when the m60 is nerfed (and Dice said it would be, along with the 1911), there will be less idiots running around with the medic kit just for the weapon and not for the role.
> 
> When I play medic, I always rez people rather than go for kills, the only exception being when an enemy is 10 feet away trying to kill me. Same thing with assault class, I will always provide ammo when I see the icon on the radar with someone who needs some, and I always lay down packs where friendlys congregate.
> 
> ...



Have you got "The Dentist" award yet ? I know you have killed with 
the Difib cuz you got me the other night. I haven't yet and I know what 
you mean about trying to repair. They make you chase them around and 
because you don't get them repaired enough you get blown up trying to. 
Engineer is my favorite class too.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 26, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Have you got "The Dentist" award yet ? I know you have killed with
> the Difib cuz you got me the other night. I haven't yet and I know what
> you mean about trying to repair. They make you chase them around and
> because you don't get them repaired enough you get blown up trying to.
> Engineer is my favorite class too.



Yeah. I got the dentist achievement. It was so satisfying. I snuck up on a guy who got out of his tank to repair it, then drilled him in the head.  I then proceeded to "unrepair" the tank which still had the driver in it until it exploaded.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't think that award exists on PC. i have gotten headshots with the drill, no award.

I like the UMP but g3 is better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Actually there are the same achievements on PC as PS3 and 360, it's just you have to really look for them, they aren't listed in game as far as I can tell, but DICE seems to keep track.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Actually there are the same achievements on PC as PS3 and 360, it's just you have to really look for them, they aren't listed in game as far as I can tell, but DICE seems to keep track.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/Capture111.png



Aren't those achievements earned from playing SP?


----------



## human_error (Mar 26, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Aren't those achievements earned from playing SP?



no there are the xbox/ps3 ones listed for pc players too - only problem is that i have had headshots with the repair drill and i havn't got the achievement listed for it - see the bottom of my stats page to see what achievements are still tracked even if you don't know it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Aren't those achievements earned from playing SP?








The previous ones were for SP, was just an example shot showing achievements.

Also for those wondering about healing yourself, yes it does work, but it does tick very slow unless you have the spec 2 upgrade, but if your using an M60 and using that upgrade over the Accuracy, your crazy. From my expirences, when I get in a fire fight where I assume the other guy just about killed me, and I toss down a health pack, I sit there for about 10 seconds, reload, gather my wits, and hope that put me back to 100%, 5 seconds seems you easily get 1 shot.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh man,  I gotta think about this..  it's on sale at the ea store right now for $39!  Hmmmmmm...


----------



## shevanel (Mar 26, 2010)

buy it, its alot of fun.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

Ah man..  I only have a free paypal account,  would take 5 days to xfer..  only 2 days left.  Plus I have to scrape up for another 260..  don't ask.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2010)

Paypal is instant man.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope,  not the free version,  takes upto 5 days to xfer money to it,  then that long again to recipient.  Almost as slow is direct xfer..  just ask Buck or Hertz.....


----------



## epicfail (Mar 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Nope,  not the free version,  takes upto 5 days to xfer money to it,  then that long again to recipient.  Almost as slow is direct xfer..  just ask Buck or Hertz.....



wait its not instant?   hmmm didnt no that, it was when i bought my stuff.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2010)

You can pay someone instantly with funds in your Paypal account or through your Paypal account via your debit or credit card. However if you transfer money to your Paypal from your bank account it takes 3-5 days.

In other news I just bought a 5850 and can't wait to play BC2 with full anti aliasing 

Here's some more good gameplay advice:

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/bios3/here_ill_hopefully_save_you_some_more_tickets/


----------



## johnspack (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a theoretical question here..  would a dual core be taxed at almost 100% on each core running this at almost 4ghz?
Edit: going to go even up my gtls,  I want 3.9.....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't know haven't checked. Why do you ask? I can say that I feel no difference in playability betwen my e8400 at stock and overclocked 1000Mhz to 4.0. Haven't checked fps. I am running at a fairly high res though so more GPU-bound.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Just a theoretical question here..  would a dual core be taxed at almost 100% on each core running this at almost 4ghz?
> Edit: going to go even up my gtls,  I want 3.9.....



My Phenom 955 BE (3.2 GHz) runs BFBC2 and 3 Nvidia folding GPUS at 50% load, so I imagine a dual at 4.0 should be fine.

Also, you all can have your M60s and Hot Carls, I'm sticking with my Neostead Hand Cannon and related perks. I headshot with this thing at distances previously relegated to sniper rifles. Head shot. With a shotgun. The true crime is that it doesn't give you marksmen bonus for it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 26, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> My Phenom 955 BE (3.2 GHz) runs BFBC2 and 3 Nvidia folding GPUS at 50% load, so I imagine a dual at 4.0 should be fine.
> 
> Also, you all can have your M60s and Hot Carls, I'm sticking with my Neostead Hand Cannon and related perks. I headshot with this thing at distances previously relegated to sniper rifles. Head shot. With a shotgun. The true crime is that it doesn't give you marksmen bonus for it.



YEA LEARN TO USE A DIFFERENT WEAPON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 26, 2010)

I will eventually, but its great for unlocking my Assault and Recon classes (last two to unlock). Besides, I was running around with the 870 MCS until i unlocked the Neostead last night. Oh my god. I was giggling like a little girl when I got it and first used it on Boise. Fits of little girl laughter, and I'm completely comfortable with it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 26, 2010)

watching the live stats on the first page is depressing ...


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Ah man..  I only have a free paypal account,  would take 5 days to xfer..  only 2 days left.  Plus I have to scrape up for another 260..  don't ask.



That's only true if you transfer money through it.  If you use your debit/credit card all transactions are instant.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I just made rank 22.  I think I have been playing too much.



Eat my dust I just hit rank 7  I'm about to start on the Bud Light and start playing. Going up to fire my 405 Winchester tomorrow so I better not get to drunk. That thing kicks like a mule. Got new rounds at $4 a pop and sighting it in for Elk hunting. The rounds I was using were old old rounds. Some fired some didn't. Gonna rip a couple hundred with the AK too. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.405_Winchester


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Oh man,  I gotta think about this..  it's on sale at the ea store right now for $39!  Hmmmmmm...



Just do it man. You will be happy you did. Who needs food  Hungry but happy.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Just a theoretical question here..  would a dual core be taxed at almost 100% on each core running this at almost 4ghz?
> Edit: going to go even up my gtls,  I want 3.9.....



Oh hell no. I have a dual at 2.8 and I run my game at highest res and everything set at high.
1680x1050. On the settings I set my render ahead at 1. It is default at 2. This takes less useage off the Processor and shifts it to the GPU. This game is very dual core freindly at least in my case. The quads have had a lot of driver issues I have had no issues since loading it. I was surprised, but pleasantly. Check my system specs and I have no probs. Mine runs excellent on-line too. I have had just a couple servers give me problems.

Nobody on TPU tonight ? I hate when I post like 3 in a row. I go back and there is other things I want to flap my gums about though.

Geez I'm all by myself. If that scrim is tonight I'm gonna be pissed. No one here and no one on the TPU servers. I have been based raped , stuck on the worst team I have ever played on and even tried COD 4 and it sucks now.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you guys "squad jump" to a squad that's the closest to the enemy?


-i tend to do that a lot


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 27, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Do you guys "squad jump" to a squad that's the closest to the enemy?
> 
> -i tend to do that a lot



Have to say yes, because I've been squad spawn killed soooo many times. I also hate running, so I don't know what's better. Spawn - die or spawn - run - watch your squad mates kill all the enemy - run some more - die while running on 40mm 

And talk less  After the GTX 480 review and reading up all the pages here took hours


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Do you guys "squad jump" to a squad that's the closest to the enemy?
> 
> 
> -i tend to do that a lot



I usually stay in the same squad. How does that work for yuh ? Myself I think if they rely on my class to be there 
I don't want to bail. I just need to learn to chill on medic and do what I'm supposed to do. I get caught up in the 
battle and forget, but hey I'm 51 fucking years old. I'd do the same thing in real life 
I'm drinking and it is kind of funny I'll have a really good round and then totally suck ass the next.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Have to say yes, because I've been squad spawn killed soooo many times. I also hate running, so I don't know what's better. Spawn-die or spawn-run-watchyoursquadmateskillalltheenemy-runsomemore-diewhilerunningon40mm
> 
> And talk less  After the GTX 480 review and reading up all the pages here took hours



whatthehellisthat?Howwesupposedtounderstandit
Sothatiswhereyouguyshavebeenreadingreviews?GeeznowI'mdrunkandcan'tplayforshit.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 27, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> whatthehellisthat?Howwesupposedtounderstandit
> Sothatiswhereyouguyshavebeenreadingreviews?GeeznowI'mdrunkandcan'tplayforshit.



I fixed it for you  I might start playing soon, if people have woken up. Usually at least one server filled up on those Swedish/Norweigean servers I like (because of the under 50ms ping and mostly good players).


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 27, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I fixed it for you  I might start playing soon, if people have woken up. Usually at least one server filled up on those Swedish/Norweigean servers I like (because of the under 50ms ping and mostly good players).



Brother I play all countries and have no prob. If I do I don't notice especially now. I have to say I have less problems since they straightened out the server issues with this game then any other. I have a dual core that runs perfect so far. Until maybe the next patch 

Which server ? I'm running low on time beer and energy. Quarter past midnight on my side of the tracks. That 480 msounds incredibile. Of course so did the 4870 when I bought it for $300.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 27, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Brother I play all countries and have no prob. If I do I don't notice especially now. I have to say I have less problems since they straightened out the server issues with this game then any other. I have a dual core that runs perfect so far. Until maybe the next patch
> 
> Which server ? I'm running low on time beer and energy. Quarter past midnight on my side of the tracks.



Yeah it's not bad in this game, even if ping is higher. I played 7 ranks at least on the TPU server 

Gotland / TV2 on the search. If you are still playing pop in there, I'll go now then, when you still have beer 
edit: Gotland 02 conquest to be exact, already in. edit2: I'll switch to same side whe I can. edit3: he's too drunk to notice my squad


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 27, 2010)

Just for fun...........  DUSSSTTTT!
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1546-Battlefield-Bad-Company-2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2010)

yea i hope EA in later updates tones the dust and brightness down on the maps. that huge ass desert map that you run for hours across just to die with a sniper rifle has piss pour visibility even when in the heli


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm just piseed atm, i cant add any servers to favourites, and the main list is sooooo slooooow i can never find a server with slots


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2010)

I press search, and then cancel after 10 seconds or so.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 27, 2010)

I got kicked out a server today for being in the wrong country -it was terrible!  I was really close to getting another ace pin too when the admin decided to drop me.  I can't get into any TPU server -they show up on my favorites list but are grayed out.  I'm anxious to play with/against people with names I recognize from this place, and maybe get a 1Kurgan1 dog tag.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2010)

try and search again for [TPU]

soviet missile (lemode) has the same issue. he can't use his favorites but it works fine searching or joining on someone already in game.

so search "[TPU]" in caps no quotes, and you should see them all not grayed.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 27, 2010)

It's maybe an auto-function, having high-ping people in the server can drag everyone down, I think.

I don't think they intentionally kicked you out.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I press search, and then cancel after 10 seconds or so.



that gives me all of two servers with a ping under 100.

i search for 'aussie' and i get about 100 - but since i cant add them to favs, i'm going back and re-searching constantly...


----------



## travva (Mar 27, 2010)

Question for you guys.  How do you add favorite servers?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2010)

history should work even if faves don't
and you are right kid- there is an option in admin to auto kick people over a certain latency


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 27, 2010)

digibucc said:


> try and search again for [TPU]
> 
> soviet missile (lemode) has the same issue. he can't use his favorites but it works fine searching or joining on someone already in game.
> 
> so search "[TPU]" in caps no quotes, and you should see them all not grayed.



Roger that -I'll try it later tonight.  




kid41212003 said:


> It's maybe an auto-function, having high-ping people in the server can drag everyone down, I think.
> 
> I don't think they intentionally kicked you out.



I know it wasn't aimed at me personally, but it was a bit surprising still.  I compared latency with the others and was on the speedier side of the players.  



Mussels said:


> that gives me all of two servers with a ping under 100.
> 
> i search for 'aussie' and i get about 100 - but since i cant add them to favs, i'm going back and re-searching constantly...



The lowest ping I can find is generally 109.  I've found Japanese ones with a ping of 1 and Taiwanese with a ping of 16, but they don't ever seem to show up when I do a search for 'em.  Pretty weird.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2010)

probably odd characters in the server's name preventing you from finding them on search...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2010)

digibucc said:


> probably odd characters in the server's name preventing you from finding them on search...



the problem is when i DO find them, i cant save to favourites without it sitting there for ages and doing nothing, or adding them but having them unusable. even with searching, it loves to make me type Aussie every F'ing time because the server with 16/32 players is "full"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2010)

travva said:


> Question for you guys.  How do you add favorite servers?



The down pointing arrow after the server name has options one of which is add to faves. The other one at the end of the listing joins the game.



digibucc said:


> probably odd characters in the server's name preventing you from finding them on search...



I was able to find a server searching for S[# the other day (don't ask me; that's what my buddy said to search for and it found the server he was on). I have like no issues with the server browser. I wonder if it's because I'm in Chicago. Don't know where the EA servers are but lots of game servers here in town as we all know.


----------



## majestic12 (Mar 27, 2010)

TPU servers show up for me now -I didn't realize there were so many of them now!  This is great!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 27, 2010)

what ever happened to this scrim? some1 pm me if u need people


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 27, 2010)

For all the 5870 owners out there, what settings are you playing in BC2? For some reason I keep getting a lot of crashes in game.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 27, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> For all the 5870 owners out there, what settings are you playing in BC2? For some reason I keep getting a lot of crashes in game.



i have a 5850 and i play on high with AAx8 and AFx8 and FOV 65 (1600x1200 RES) and draw distance is maxed


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> For all the 5870 owners out there, what settings are you playing in BC2? For some reason I keep getting a lot of crashes in game.



Try changing everything to stock see if that helps. Some games like oc's some don't.


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 27, 2010)

I did change everything back to stock. Still getting a crash randomly. I am pissed because when I was playing on my 4850's I never had any crashes. ATI needs to get their crap together on drivers for the new games or something.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 27, 2010)

Not on beta drivers either ?


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 27, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Not on beta drivers either ?



It happened on the stock drivers also. Since I have installed the 10.3a's it has been better, but it still happens. Not really sure what the deal is. I have uninstalled, driver cleaned and everything a couple of times now and still get the same problem.


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey may i enter the club? 

My online name is X-StAk-X and i mostly use m16 (assault) i am in a clan now but there you can just enter and leave as you pleas


----------



## Johnny5 (Mar 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i have a 5850 and i play on high with AAx8 and AFx8 and FOV 65 (1600x1200 RES) and draw distance is maxed



What are your FPS like?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 28, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> It happened on the stock drivers also. Since I have installed the 10.3a's it has been better, but it still happens. Not really sure what the deal is. I have uninstalled, driver cleaned and everything a couple of times now and still get the same problem.



so have you tried the real 10.3s
they were released so give those a try 

I know it's working great on my rig


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

why do my favorites look like this?




i know most of the servers are up and running but they are grayed out ...

i also cant add any servers to my favorites anymore for some reason ...

any ideas?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 28, 2010)

u might have the max number? ur screen seems full. and u have to re-add the servers i guess some went down and changed ip's and whatnot since launch


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> u might have the max number? ur screen seems full. and u have to re-add the servers i guess some went down and changed ip's and whatnot since launch



hmmm full list? maybe, but that would be stupid if they capped it 

I guess I will add them all back and see if that helps :shadedshu


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 28, 2010)

That many favorites just don't work/they stop working once server is reset.
Server broser will need many patches still, but it's getting better slowly.

# Kills:2,031
# Deaths:2,007
# K/D Ratio:1.01

1.00 broken for the first time \o/


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> That many favorites just don't work/they stop working once server is reset.
> Server broser will need many patches still, but it's getting better slowly.
> 
> # Kills:2,031
> ...



haha nice nice ... what class?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> why do my favorites look like this?
> [url]http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1931/bfbc2game20100327224017.jpg[/URL]
> 
> i know most of the servers are up and running but they are grayed out ...
> ...



same problem here, weirdly i removed one and like 5 others came back...


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been having the same issue with greyed servers. Also, the server search sucks. Rarely when I search for TPU or anything else does it return any relevant results or anything at all.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 28, 2010)

you can always come and play in my server, it has absolutly no downtime, EVER!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I've been having the same issue with greyed servers. Also, the server search sucks. Rarely when I search for TPU or anything else does it return any relevant results or anything at all.



seems like a maximum of 5 favourites, before they start graying out...


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 28, 2010)

More Money Off

Johnspack and everyone else still not sure, buy this now. Just remember to mash Q.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2010)

a small note:

IF YOU ARE A MEDIC, DROP MEDIC PACKS AND REVIVE PEOPLE.

IF YOU ARE ASSAULT, DROP AMMO PACKS. ESPECIALLY IF YOUR TEAM IS CLUSTERED UP, OR NEAR ENGINEERS.


sick of having awesome fights only to be let down by the useless assault guy in the squad who runs off and leaves us all with no ammo trying to take out tanks >.<


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 28, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> More Money Off
> 
> Johnspack and everyone else still not sure, buy this now. Just remember to mash Q.



Thanks to Runnin17 and his thread:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118618  get an extra $20.00 off

I tried it and the code works  

Thanks Runnin17 for the heads-up


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> a small note:
> 
> IF YOU ARE A MEDIC, DROP MEDIC PACKS AND REVIVE PEOPLE.
> 
> ...



Hah I'm the assault guy who leave's you dry


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Hah I'm the assault guy who leave's you dry



Guess you don't like points and team victories?


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm, very few ppl are playing at TPU servers now... 1 is full but i was there and no TPU ppl


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Guess you don't like points and team victories?



who likes that? 

haha im a recon ... so I just mortar the crap out of everything ... as far as i know thats about all the extra help i can do right?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2010)

as a recon toss motion sensors into the heat of battle, that helps. also spot as many people as possible as often as possible through your scope.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey digi, your sig annoyed the shit out of me (no offends meaning), Whenever I clicked NEXT to it, It directed me to the club thread (this ain't the problem). For whatever reason all the spaces on the right and left of your sig is LINKED.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2010)

as said, recon needs to spot, sensor, and mortar. you should also be part of a squad and let them use you as a spawn point - and when your team needs you, swap to a shotgun and get up close for some MCOM action.

also, yeah. somethings up with your sig digi. mouse to the left and right of the sigpic also show up as clickables to the same location.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2010)

nay news on another client update any time soon?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Hey digi, your sig annoyed the shit out of me (no offends meaning), Whenever I clicked NEXT to it, It directed me to the club thread (this ain't the problem). For whatever reason all the spaces on the right and left of your sig is LINKED.





Mussels said:


> also, yeah. somethings up with your sig digi. mouse to the left and right of the sigpic also show up as clickables to the same location.



fixed. it went [CENTER][SIGPIC] instead of having "center" on the outer edge


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as said, recon needs to spot, sensor, and mortar. you should also be part of a squad and let them use you as a spawn point - and when your team needs you, swap to a shotgun and get up close for some MCOM action.
> 
> also, yeah. somethings up with your sig digi. mouse to the left and right of the sigpic also show up as clickables to the same location.



ok cool i do all that already ... well not the shotgun part but i am all over the mcom sites with mortars and sniping the enemy ... plus i am close enough i can suicide knife people if needed


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty good video showing weapon damage.  
video
Goes to show you that you cannot always copy numbers from files and paste them into a chart.


----------



## Flak (Mar 28, 2010)

I formated my pc and such to see if I could get rid of my freezing in BC2.  Now, whenever I launch BC2 I am greeted with this lovely message and the game doesn't load:

Important Message!
For security reasons, the registration code for your game has been deactivated. Please refer to your customer service website to resolve this issue.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 28, 2010)

well that sucks. i have only reinstalled 3x so i haven't experienced it.  calling customer service will be your best bet...


----------



## Flak (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I think this is the last straw for me when it comes to EA/Dice games.  I've emailed EA, chatted them online and called them.  I've gotten the same response.  You must contact your retailer, for whatever reason your cd-key has been disabled in our system and is no longer valid.  The retailer in this situation is EA Store, who told me to contact EA Tech support or buy the game again.  Fuck that, drop another $50 to have this happen the next time I format my pc?


----------



## lemode (Mar 28, 2010)

i don't like having to play on other peoples servers. i've been kicked from multiple servers over the weekend without warning or reason. then today i was banned from all 4 servers run by a clan i won't name. all i was doing was running around on an alternate toon just drilling everyone with the repair tool. apparently a lvl 0 engineer shouldn't kill that many people with the repair tool via headshots. i didn’t have the tpu clan tag on it so don’t worry your pretty little heads. i got 1 warning from a specific admin warning me to turn off my ‘aimbot’ because PB wasn’t detecting me and they would ban me. so i prolly pushed his buttons by t-bagging him after he was unable to kill me 4 times.

needless to say i was kicked from the game and then fully banned across all 4 of their other servers. it’s all good though, i can understand how people are skeptical and think that everyone is a hacker who scores high…esp at lower levels.

made me  though. should have been running fraps. but it only took 2 maps for me to get banned. thought they would let me finish the 2nd game before banning me.

+ i can't stand that sig-o-matic isn't updating! hopefully that gets fixed this week!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 28, 2010)

lemode said:


> i don't like having to play on other peoples servers. i've been kicked from multiple servers over the weekend without warning or reason. then today i was banned from all 4 servers run by a clan i won't name. all i was doing was running around on an alternate toon just drilling everyone with the repair tool. apparently a lvl 0 engineer shouldn't kill that many people with the repair tool via headshots. i didn’t have the tpu clan tag on it so don’t worry your pretty little heads. i got 1 warning from a specific admin warning me to turn off my ‘aimbot’ because PB wasn’t detecting me and they would ban me. so i prolly pushed his buttons by t-bagging him after he was unable to kill me 4 times.
> 
> needless to say i was kicked from the game and then fully banned across all 4 of their other servers. it’s all good though, i can understand how people are skeptical and think that everyone is a hacker who scores high…esp at lower levels.
> 
> ...



Win!



I took a BC2 break over the weekend seeing how no1 got back to me about that scrim. Spent some time with the GF and worked on CDC's and other air force shit.. back to the game in a bit tho


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

1 thing i DoNT like about this game, are all those spraying medics. Especially m60  but the rest is great. 

May i join TPU clan?

Edit: what are you bussiest servers?


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 28, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Win!
> 
> 
> 
> I took a BC2 break over the weekend seeing how no1 got back to me about that scrim. Spent some time with the GF and worked on CDC's and other air force shit.. back to the game in a bit tho



I lol at your cdc's SUCKA



Stak said:


> 1 thing i DoNT like about this game, are all those spraying medics. Especially m60  but the rest is great.
> 
> May i join TPU clan?
> 
> ...


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2010)

Flak said:


> I formated my pc and such to see if I could get rid of my freezing in BC2.  Now, whenever I launch BC2 I am greeted with this lovely message and the game doesn't load:
> 
> Important Message!
> For security reasons, the registration code for your game has been deactivated. Please refer to your customer service website to resolve this issue.



always always always deauthorize your pc of this game before reinstalling.. i believe you can do it through the games folder on the start bar.. not sure though..


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 28, 2010)

man id be all up in EA"s chili if that was me, and threating to file some kind of complaint


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> trying playing a medic once and tell me how it is. lol it isnt as easy as it looks



lol k i just tried managing the PKM AND ITS AWFUL. Ok youre right. Lmg's are tough. I will use saiga, tommy and mp... REX instead maybe m249 suits me better.


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> who likes that?
> 
> haha im a recon ... so I just mortar the crap out of everything ... as far as i know thats about all the extra help i can do right?



Lol. I'm assault guy. I mostly plant the bombs... M16 FTW i get sniped ALOT

sry double post


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Pretty good video showing weapon damage.
> video
> Goes to show you that you cannot always copy numbers from files and paste them into a chart.



One major flaw in that video is accuracy and bullet drop.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 28, 2010)

Assault & Engineers are the best, because they are at the frontline of the battle all the time, I don't like Recon cause Im shit at it plus I'd rather be where the action is instead of shooting from a distance like a poof! lol, medics are great to but I hate them at the same time, reason is they always kill me like in 2 shots, plus they always have the damn M60 machine gun, they are overpowered


----------



## Stak (Mar 28, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Assault & Engineers are the best, because they are at the frontline of the battle all the time, I don't like Recon cause Im shit at it plus I'd rather be where the action is instead of shooting from a distance like a poof! lol, medics are great to but I hate them at the same time, reason is they always kill me like in 2 shots, plus they always have the damn M60 machine gun, they are overpowered



youre reading my mind  agreed 100%


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

digibucc said:


> as a recon toss motion sensors into the heat of battle, that helps. also spot as many people as possible as often as possible through your scope.



Yep around busy bases and heavily used pathways. Or sniper spots.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

Flak said:


> Well I think this is the last straw for me when it comes to EA/Dice games.  I've emailed EA, chatted them online and called them.  I've gotten the same response.  You must contact your retailer, for whatever reason your cd-key has been disabled in our system and is no longer valid.  The retailer in this situation is EA Store, who told me to contact EA Tech support or buy the game again.  Fuck that, drop another $50 to have this happen the next time I format my pc?



Wow I lost mine and they sent me one via-email. It was the digital version.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 29, 2010)

Stak said:


> youre reading my mind  agreed 100%



Lol, Im glad someone agree's


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 29, 2010)

how many health packs can you drop at one time?


----------



## Stak (Mar 29, 2010)

Only 1


----------



## Flak (Mar 29, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> always always always deauthorize your pc of this game before reinstalling.. i believe you can do it through the games folder on the start bar.. not sure though..



I would have de-authorized, except part of my reason for formatting was because of another OCZ SSD failure.  So I didn't really have the option to de-authorize.  I'm trying EA Chat again, see if someone different gives me any other options....  I'm loving the game, but not enough to buy it again.  With the possibility that something like this can happen again.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't there a site that gives you all of your stats? I thought I seen 
a screen shot of the page, but there was no linky. Any info
that may lead me to it would be appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 29, 2010)

Try Kurgan's OP http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579

or

http://bfbc2.elxx.net/


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Try Kurgan's OP http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113579
> 
> or
> 
> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/



Yep that was it. Thanks


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> I lol at your cdc's SUCKA



their a pain in the balls.. foreal when do i need to know what title of the us code has info on posse comitatus act... title 18 section 1385.. i cant even spell posse comitatus right when im not looking at the book


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 29, 2010)

Flak said:


> I would have de-authorized, except part of my reason for formatting was because of another OCZ SSD failure.  So I didn't really have the option to de-authorize.  I'm trying EA Chat again, see if someone different gives me any other options....  I'm loving the game, but not enough to buy it again.  With the possibility that something like this can happen again.



Hmm, there is 10 systems worth of internet activation. It's seriously bugged if you lose all ten if you format. Shouldn't you only lose 1?

And then there is the disc authentication that should work always. Unless that is a digital version.

---

lemode: People used to do that in BF2142, just make a new solder and watch noobs complain about cheating. And the ranking up was epic with all the knowledge and skill put in good use.

Thanks for digibucc fixing his sigg. It's not once I've tried to scroll (middle button) and it has opened that link. Another thanks for kid for pointing it out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2010)

Flak I dunno if this helps much or if youve already seen it but I had a poke around some....



> Copy Protection for BFBC2 PC
> 
> * BY: MikaelKalms
> * POSTED: Jan 26, 2010, 10:46AM
> ...



but its pretty fucked up that you can only install & activate the game 10-11 times before they blacklist your key. shadedshu

Obviously people who bought the game from STEAM have it a lot worse...

call them up & quote the highlighted part - they cant deny that & if they still refuse to offer you another key after that then their a total bunch of wankers.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

you can de-activate each copy to get those installs back.


----------



## burtram (Mar 29, 2010)

I'd love to jump in on the club. Just bought the PC version last night, even though I already play on the PS3; Will probably play the PS3 one more often, but I do have a lot of PC buddies that play, so now I can join them, and you guys now too. Screen name is "CGS_Burt" (same as my PSN name, hehe)  Preferred class is Recon alt class would be Funginee... I mean Engineer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Assault & Engineers are the best, because they are at the frontline of the battle all the time, I don't like Recon cause Im shit at it plus I'd rather be where the action is instead of shooting from a distance like a poof! lol, medics are great to but I hate them at the same time, reason is they always kill me like in 2 shots, plus they always have the damn M60 machine gun, they are overpowered



M60 is a powerful gun, it doesn't kill in 2 shots, but it kills in less than most, either way, noob tube is 1 shot and M2CG is also. Always sucks running into that, get the jump on the guy and he's using one of those 2.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> M60 is a powerful gun, it doesn't kill in 2 shots, but it kills in less than most, either way, noob tube is 1 shot and M2CG is also. Always sucks running into that, get the jump on the guy and he's using one of those 2.



noob tube, AT rockets, tank shells... 50 cal sniper with magnum...


many weapons are one shot kills


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> noob tube, AT rockets, tank shells... 50 cal sniper with magnum...
> 
> 
> many weapons are one shot kills



Yep, heck even M1911, I just get tired of people crying about the M60, every other kit has other ways to kill, and is able to deal with vehicles. It seems people think a Medic should be there to heal them, rez them, and be completely useless otherwise.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, heck even M1911, I just get tired of people crying about the M60, every other kit has other ways to kill, and is able to deal with vehicles. It seems people think a Medic should be there to heal them, rez them, and be completely useless otherwise.



M60 got nada on the last two medic guns


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> M60 got nada on the last two medic guns



The MG36 is a great gun, but thats only because it comes with the Red Dot, if you can do without that, the M60 is quite a bit better. I prefer Iron Sights, so I don't use the MG36. The MG3 fires too fast, does too little damage, and has too little ammo. The time to kill just is too long, since LMG's aren't that accurate, if you don't hit them with every single bullet, people just tend to escape barely alive. And at range, the M60 does the most damage per round, the MG3 or MG36 are useless against snipers, you need quite a few body shots to kill them, the M60 you yank the trigger once, if your on, they die. The others they get hit a bit and hide.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

M3 works well for me with dot sight and magnum, G36 goes without dot sight and gets medic range instead.

both work rather well imo.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not saying they are bad guns, I just feel all around the M60 is just better. The guns previous to the M60 are garbage, the last 3 are really the only choices to use effectively.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

experiencing disconnects and drops tonight but its been a while and its late at night so maybe its just minor.


----------



## travva (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah ive been getting a bunch of white screen crashes tonight for some reason. pissing me off.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah and all my other FPS games are shit now thanks to this game (except Tf2, thats still fun).. i cannot even play em anymore because they don't compare.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2010)

i cant play mw2... it makes me wanna punch babies now


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

tongiht bc2 sucks though. every 60-90 seconds i get booted to the browser and failed to connect to ea drama...

but the newest fraps release fixed video capture issues with bad company 2 so im having a blast making single player vids.

the other night i was playing with efac05 on section 8 DM and he said he cancelled his youtube... i just went to check it out and damn he cancelled it....


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah and all my other FPS games are shit now thanks to this game (except Tf2, thats still fun).. i cannot even play em anymore because they don't compare.


I hear that. COD 4 was a great game even compared to MW2, but played it this weekend and it is pretty boring when you can't blow shit up.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I hear that. COD 4 was a great game even compared to MW2, but played it this weekend and it is pretty boring when you can't blow shit up.



i'm suffering that too. MW1 is at least passable, since you can shoot THROUGH things. wood, concrete etc.

Now that we can deform shit with explosives, going back to games without it is just... dull. fake.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 29, 2010)

What's the best stats site? Best I have seen so far appears to be this one. I can't seem to get any detailed stats off the official Bad Company page.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm suffering that too. MW1 is at least passable, since you can shoot THROUGH things. wood, concrete etc.
> 
> Now that we can deform shit with explosives, going back to games without it is just... dull. fake.



i know... i've been playing JC2.. (which is awesome 

but as fun as the grapple/chute are (tons of fun) i still find myself missing destructible buildings.  I'm driving around what is effectively a tank shooting at stuff, and it all keeps looking pristine.

gimme some destruction!!


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 29, 2010)

anyone else having CTDs all of a sudden? starting last night I can't have the game open for more than a minute before I crash. 

updated my graphics drivers, rebooted, verified my steam files, ect...
no consistency in when it crashes. I could be in the server browser, in game, or even logging in.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> anyone else having CTDs all of a sudden? starting last night I can't have the game open for more than a minute before I crash.
> 
> updated my graphics drivers, rebooted, verified my steam files, ect...
> no consistency in when it crashes. I could be in the server browser, in game, or even logging in.



popups in the tray would boot me, from yahoo messenger or impulse. could be your problem.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 29, 2010)

When that happens, I quited playing the game for a day or 2.

That's how I fixed mine, and it worked ALL the time! 

CTD with no error message usually mean server connection issues, that's mean it's not your computer.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah, managed to play a bit, but the server sucked and the game froze when I left. logged back in and immediate CTD.

I guess I don't play today.


----------



## lemode (Mar 29, 2010)

shevanel said:


> yeah and all my other FPS games are shit now thanks to this game (except Tf2, thats still fun).. i cannot even play em anymore because they don't compare.



I have around 2,000 hours clocked in TF2. I haven't played it in a few months tried playing it last night, and the only nice thing about that game is it doesn't crash on me! I can't believe how slow and clunky that game feels after playing a few other FPSs not including BC2! Destruction 2.0 has ruined tf2 for me!! I cand stand not being able to kill a sniper hiding behind wood with sticky nades (demoman). think I only played for about 10 minutes before shutting my pc off.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> I have around 2,000 hours clocked in TF2. I haven't played it in a few months tried playing it last night, and the only nice thing about that game is it doesn't crash on me! I can't believe how slow and clunky that game feels after playing a few other FPSs not including BC2! Destruction 2.0 has ruined tf2 for me!! I cand stand not being able to kill a sniper hiding behind wood with sticky nades (demoman). think I only played for about 10 minutes before shutting my pc off.



we finally hit the era where FPS games truly include physics as part of the *gameplay*... and we aint f*cking going back


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

yeah bc2 is a game changer..

as far as disconnects, i had to make pc DMz in my router to fix it.

(was fine until i updated my router firmware a few days ago... then crashes started.. DMZ'd it, now im good)


----------



## lemode (Mar 29, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, managed to play a bit, but the server sucked and the game froze when I left. logged back in and immediate CTD.
> 
> I guess I don't play today.



Nearly every server I played on yesterday (and the few that Scrizz played with me) suffered from horrid lag/rubberbanding/skipping. No matter how close/far I was from them, was typically always the same result. I mean how I could have awful lag to LA when I should get 14-20 ms ping to any LA server? I don’t know if EA just can’t handle the weekend crowd still or what…all I know is that I was having problems yesterday. you might want to try again today. should be better...


----------



## warup89 (Mar 29, 2010)

hey guys is there a way to save the filter preferences? i find it annoying that i gotta tick my preferences every time i browse for server ><


-Also, I know how 80% cries about the medic, i dont mind as much, but do you even have to aim with that gun? [m60 and up], because when i look at the killcam after i get killed, i see the medic running around just shooting, not even aiming.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 29, 2010)

whats the best medic gun?
i know the m60 has the most power ... per the charts on first page ... but the sites drive me crazy
i am about to just go back to the pkm because of the sites but feel at a disadvantage since the m60 has so much power


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats the best medic gun?
> i know the m60 has the most power ... per the charts on first page ... but the sites drive me crazy
> i am about to just go back to the pkm because of the sites but feel at a disadvantage since the m60 has so much power



It's great with the red dot. But then I can't use both health kit upgrades and whore the heal points.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we finally hit the era where FPS games truly include physics as part of the *gameplay*... and we aint f*cking going back


Yep ! Have you guys seen footage of the new Breach game. Destructible enviroment. They talk as if they came up with the concept. It will cost like $15 and is an online FPS. The graphics don't look as good as bad company, but for $15 if it isn't as taxing on hardware I may put it on my cpu I have hooked up to the TV.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's great with the red dot. But then I can't use both health kit upgrades and whore the heal points.



haha exactly 

I wish those 2 were not in the same column then i would not have a problem with the m60


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> haha exactly
> 
> I wish those 2 were not in the same column then i would not have a problem with the m60



Yeah. It's by design, I'm sure. In other words, like that on purpose. Probably also the reason the stock sight blocks the view so badly (although it's probably also like that IRL i'd imagine). 

In other news, frustrated when you go to activate an MCOM and pick up a kit off a dead body instead? Read this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 29, 2010)

*Acme C4 video*

watch it


----------



## lemode (Mar 29, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> watch it





that's happened to me about 6 or 7 times now in my 172 hours of gameplay. it's not nearly as funny as seeing it happen to other people though.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

this is one I like to call....

Failacopter

I was swimming and requesting a pickup... he tried LOL!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah. It's by design, I'm sure. In other words, like that on purpose. Probably also the reason the stock sight blocks the view so badly (although it's probably also like that IRL i'd imagine).
> 
> In other news, frustrated when you go to activate an MCOM and pick up a kit off a dead body instead? Read this.



haha i know its buy design otherwise medics would be OP ...  ... just annoying is all 



EastCoasthandle said:


> watch it


LMAO!!





shevanel said:


> this is one I like to call....
> 
> Failacopter
> 
> I was swimming and requesting a pickup... he tried LOL!



still processing it says


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> that's happened to me about 6 or 7 times now in my 172 hours of gameplay. it's not nearly as funny as seeing it happen to other people though.



Oh man my eyes are burning I had tears running down my face. Can you imagine how pissed he was  I can't even see while I'm typin here. Oh shit that hurts.


----------



## lemode (Mar 29, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Oh man my eyes are burning I had tears running down my face. Can you imagine how pissed he was  I can't even see while I'm typin here. Oh shit that hurts.



It was funny the first time it happened to me. Second was like ugh. I was like wtf the 3rd…any time after that I just roll my eyes.

The last time it happened I threw a stick on a building backed up so I wasn’t over but near the other C4 I threw out (that did not detonate) and tried to blow up that stick on the building. Needless to say I suicide the second I did that because THAT was the right moment for the ones behind me to detonate…not when 2 tanks were side by side and I could have scored a big ol multikill lol


----------



## Flak (Mar 29, 2010)

Think karma's coming back around my way, won the Metro cd-key and just got an email (2 mins ago) from EA VIP Customer Care with a huge long winded apology and a new cd-key.  Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket today too....


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

Flak said:


> Think karma's coming back around my way, won the Metro cd-key and just got an email (2 mins ago) from EA VIP Customer Care with a huge long winded apology and a new cd-key.  Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket today too....



Won a CD key ? Is that for the beta or something or did you win an entire version ?


----------



## Flak (Mar 29, 2010)

From this give away:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118319


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

Flak said:


> From this give away:
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=118319



Sweet deal !

Would folk check out this game footage and see if you think it will be worth what they are going to ask. I think it looks OK.

http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/66316/breach/videos/breech_gmp_devwalkthrough1_32410.html


----------



## lemode (Mar 29, 2010)

Flak said:


> Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket today too....


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 29, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> watch it



 Lollll, I haven't laughed that hard or that long since I got divorced and my ex didn't get zip in the settlement...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

well i got badcompany 2 and i already hate the game and wont be playing it

as im in game it switches between window and full screen modes on its own so i cant aim and its does every 30-45 seconds shadow flickering at high settings the games just damn screwy untill its patched count me out


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i got badcompany 2 and i already hate the game and wont be playing it
> 
> as im in game it switches between window and full screen modes on its own so i cant aim and its does every 30-45 seconds shadow flickering at high settings the games just damn screwy untill its patched count me out




Everytime I see this with some one they have dual video cards. Is this driver issues ? I'm playing with an old school 4800 series and a dual core and so far I have had no probs. I have tweaked shit a dozen times and still it continues to run great.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

crossfire is disabled still happens and im running the 10.3 whql drivers now also i run 2 monitors

but if i have to disable a gpu and disable a monitor just to play 1 game thats rather shitty the game needs some heavy patching not to mention there whole idea of keeping laggy players looking smooth is dumb ie 30ms ping 150ms latency in game there implementation of how to deal with rubber banding makes it so you can empty a clip into a laggy player and they can still knife you before the server says yup there dead.  seems to me every new game i buy makes it so i have to disable more and more of my hardware to run it


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 29, 2010)

the problems are driver based not game based tbh. The flickering you talk about crazyeyes are driver based for sure!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

well going from high to medium the flicker is gone that simple

and again my point is i shouldn't have to disable half my shit to make a game run in this day and age i expect issues but this is ridiculous


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry we all dont game dual screen like u... the games obviously not build to cater a dual screen environment


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well going from high to medium the flicker is gone that simple
> 
> and again my point is i shouldn't have to disable half my shit to make a game run in this day and age i expect issues but this is ridiculous



sell it and move on


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

NO literally just having a 2nd monitor period = issue i shouldnt have to disable it just so the game runs on 1 screen

and is it just me or does everyone whore the rocket launcher lol


----------



## lemode (Mar 29, 2010)

Battletracker has their badco2 stats banners available now. I like the simplicity of sig-o-matic but I like that you can have detailed stats such as how many defib/repair tool kills you have. If you want to script your own sig you can. Going to work on my own script for a sig when I get off from work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

alright turning off Cat AI and changing the ini file to DX9 along with vysnc OFF fixed it but at a massive loss of image quality.  games playable now at least hopefull future patches fix this shit


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

have you updated your Dx11 lately?

What about sp2 for vista 64 does it have any advantages?

I know erocker has dual 5850's and i dont think hes has this problem either..

have you monitored your gpu temps while playing and everything max'd out to cause flicker?

Im curious if this flickering is artifacting from overheating? I hope not but I'm just trying to shoot out some possible ideas but i only have limited info Im going off of. your probbaly good on the temps since your using a nice airy case but also you could have a mismatched fan profile and the top card could be getting too hot,, i doubt it highly but something you could check too.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Mar 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> NO literally just having a 2nd monitor period = issue i shouldnt have to disable it just so the game runs on 1 screen
> 
> and is it just me or does everyone whore the rocket launcher lol



They whore the launchers, 40mm grenades. 

Also a shit load of medics, and thats what I always complain about.

But I probably bet people hate me when I whore my Siaga 20k Shotgun. 

Ive already got 800 kills with it and on my 8th star looking for platinum. I get silly 4-5 kills a death ratio's and literally gifted at rushing and getting behind enemy lines then dropping 20-30-40-50 people before I actually die.

After I go platinum with the saiga 20k ill go ahead and move to the m16a3. Already got 2 gold stars with that I believe.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 29, 2010)

I just bought this game and seems ok...bought it for 20$ great deal. I have wierd issue with flickering also. I had the 10.2 drivers so i figured it was that nope same thing with the 10.3 driver. I have msi afterburner clocking my card to 850/1200 with 1.1gpu volt and i know that is stable. I have a g15 keyboard and it shows when i start the games everything is normal but after like 10 mins of playing it starts to flicka. I looked at the settings and when its starts flickering my video card fan stops and starts and it clocks itself to 725/1100. Then is stays doing this until i exit the game.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

@ crazysweaper can you post your dxdiag log, bc2 settings, temps and stuff just to try and pinpoint a solution?

what did you have prior to the 5850CF? was it a clean install?

i remember someone having DX11 issues before but its been a while, ill try to dig up the thread for reference.. it was on another forum.. it was fixed by an OS reinstall iirc but im not sure if that would help you but whenever I have massive issues with a game and everyone else isnt I wipe my os and 9/10 times i solve all problems.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 29, 2010)

I uninstalled the 10.3 AppProfiles and it helped with flickering and crashes... Weird


----------



## Flak (Mar 29, 2010)

10.3a and now b are both newer then the 10.3 whql drivers.  10.3b specifically fixed another possible occurrence of flickering in bc2.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 29, 2010)

i get minor flickering is tiny spots but not enough to warrant me pulling my hair out.

I do dirty installs.. one over the other and seldom have issues. when i went from 10.1 to 10.2 i did a proper install.. then installed 10.3 officials over 10.2 and was told to use 10.3b to help my multiple display issue but after reading some feedback i decided to wait and see what 10.4 brings to the table.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 29, 2010)

I also get flickering, but im using a 4870x2, pretty much complex light maps flicker, such as the ocean. I don't mind it that much though. I know a fix will come soon.

-also how do you guys use the Tanks machine gun [the one for the driver]? I right click and nothing. Do you gotta earn such thing?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2010)

warup89 said:


> -also how do you guys use the Tanks machine gun [the one for the driver]? I right click and nothing. Do you gotta earn such thing?



Yes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

ALT W is the thing you have to earn to have the extra weapon on the tank


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 29, 2010)

warup89 said:


> I also get flickering, but im using a 4870x2, pretty much complex light maps flicker, such as the ocean. I don't mind it that much though. I know a fix will come soon.
> 
> -also how do you guys use the Tanks machine gun [the one for the driver]? I right click and nothing. Do you gotta earn such thing?



Yes, one of the last vehicle unlocks is the alternate weapon unlock. I'd be fine with that, though the 'Zoom is a seperate unlock' pisses me off to no end though.

Does anyone know if the Vehicle Motion Sensor shows people on the radar for just you or does it show for team / squad? I hopped in a UAV and spent ~15 minutes hovering above the enemy dropping missiles straight into them, and with the motion unlock I had the whole hillside mapped with enemies. However my team just ran headlong into the firing lines, so much so that we ended up losing in the end. I had quickly switched to mashing the paint off of the Q button, but it had marginal effect due to the cooldown. 

I know its still restricted to only being on the radar (and not highlighting them on screen), but I'd have thought if others could see it they'd surely have been checking their radar. I pretty much thought it'd be like a recon's motion mine, and considering how often I whore points from that I know that one works.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 29, 2010)

lol well dx11 is updated same with everything else tried different drivers and now i get the Gray screen of death just got kicked out of a fun game with a few tpuers  and once i get my damn shotgun ill be happy but till then i guess ill do whatever one else does and be a rocket whore lol 

eitherway the games problematic

eitherway it works now besides the lame gsod.  


no it was a clean install with these new gpus so thats not the issue i have custom fan profiles set up gpus never get above 60'c cpu tops out at 50'c  all other games work fine no flickering even the steaming pile that is metro2033 lets me run dual screens it crashes 1 out of 3 tries but long as it loads past the first video its stable.

flickering is only when shadows are at high dx10 is broken as it stands dx9 mode with vsync all is well accept the occasional gsod at this rate i MIGHT sell my 5850s i had planned to put alot of time in BC2 but at this rate it looks to be a minor distraction at best

and the way EA solved the laggy players issue results in intense frustration as i hit ppl with a rocket yet they survive long enough to shoot me afterwards... game needs some more patching before ill get fully into it at this point

wrap up

DX11 is up to date

Drivers are up to date and i followed erockers guide all games run flawlessly except bc2 

ill just wait it out a bit. and see how it develops i got BC2 metro2033 company of heroes snow blind and a few others games free from a buddy down south so. ive got games to keep me occupied till this is sorted out


----------



## Stak (Mar 29, 2010)

Where did you get those signatures with your stats?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2010)

Stak said:


> Where did you get those signatures with your stats?



http://bfbc2.elxx.net/

Now there's a new one too that someone posted recently iirc


----------



## Stak (Mar 29, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://bfbc2.elxx.net/
> 
> Now there's a new one too that someone posted recently iirc



Ok and now how do i apply it?  am noob with this stuff


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 29, 2010)

Click the signatures tab there on the page then on a sig example and it shows you the code.


BFBC2 Comics


----------



## Stak (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok so i have 3 url's and i suppose i have to choose the forumBB code?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

Stak said:


> Ok so i have 3 url's and i suppose i have to choose the forumBB code?



I think so. Try it and see. I don't wear a sig as I prefer to keep my .49 K/D to myself...awww crap.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone playing anymore, rarely seem to see anyone in any TPU server :/


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

ive only seen gsod on my card whenever i had the core clock too high or the voltage wasnt high enough for a mildish OC.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2010)

I haven't play with any TPUers in the past week (didn't see any of them).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I haven't play with any TPUers in the past week (didn't see any of them).



Well if anyones up for some games I am, I sat in my server for a bit, was hoping others would join, but with 1 its hard, if we can get a few of us playing some Squad Rush, others will join


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

ive been playing hardcore mode, or as i like to call it.. "hide in the bushes and cowardly run the table on everyone in the server with a VSS and a squad of assaults that keep me loaded"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Me and crazyeyes are on my server, some others hop on and lets get a TPU server full tonight


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 30, 2010)

New map pack tonight!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Now 4 of us, kids s joining in, anyone else care to join?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2010)

I've noticed that no one is ever on the TPU servers which sux!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I think so. Try it and see. I don't wear a sig as I prefer to keep my .49 K/D to myself...awww crap.



That is exactly what mine is. Sweet !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I've noticed that no one is ever on the TPU servers which sux!



Yeah, seems not many are playing the game now :/


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2010)

Stak said:


> Ok so i have 3 url's and i suppose i have to choose the forumBB code?


If you figure it out let me know. You can see what I got below


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, seems not many are playing the game now :/



I wonder why, it hasnt even been out that long, it must of been Heavy Rain or God Of War III that took it all away lol


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I wonder why, it hasnt even been out that long, it must of been Heavy Rain or God Of War III that took it all away lol



Or the threats of divorce and taking half our paychecks with them


----------



## lemode (Mar 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, seems not many are playing the game now :/



i don't play the game anymore! i think it sux!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I wonder why, it hasnt even been out that long, it must of been Heavy Rain or God Of War III that took it all away lol



no i think it's just been awhile.  you say not long but for me, playing the same game for a month or more is a LOONNG time.  from beta to release and then after, i've been playing for almost two months...

i really got into it though, and will be back often and for awhile - but i just needed a break and it is probably the same with some others....

no way i am gone though  this game has too much goodness


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2010)

lemode said:


> i don't play the game anymore! i think it sux!



Hey Lemode how do we make the signatures work. I tried pasting the code and you see what I got below. I tried it in the HTML too and same thing.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Lemode how do we make the signatures work. I tried pasting the code and you see what I got below. I tried it in the HTML too and same thing.



you have to upload it at the bottom of that signature page. i don't think you can link directly to the image yet, you have to download, change it to a smaller file, and reupload it last i knew


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone playing anymore, rarely seem to see anyone in any TPU server :/



i'm playing all the time.. seems the 32man server has been down for a while.. and i don't like rush all that much so i've just been playing on some chicago servers..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'm playing all the time.. seems the 32man server has been down for a while.. and i don't like rush all that much so i've just been playing on some chicago servers..



My server or the VA server? I havent seen mine down at all, if it has been I'll talk to Game Servers.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 30, 2010)

Kurgan where's your Gameserver server located? My clan has a NY server and most of us live in MA.  We are experiencing some pretty junky latency scores thru gameserver GSP...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Kurgan where's your Gameserver server located? My clan has a NY server and most of us live in MA.  We are experiencing some pretty junky latency scores thru gameserver GSP...



we have a 32 man based in VA. get on there and we will do a clan match!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> i'm playing all the time.. seems the 32man server has been down for a while.. and i don't like rush all that much so i've just been playing on some chicago servers..



exodus, did you remove the VA server from your favorites and add the new one?


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

The only one from tpu clan i ever had encountered was mustanggt....something. And again i ask, may i join the clan?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 30, 2010)

Whii, got 'win squad deathmatch' pin and with that all combat pins and to top it off, knife insignia 






And some pins are just impossible now. That naval thing you die before 1 kill, stationary weapons also get you killed, as well you are stationary! But missing just 4 pins now, I'll try or die trying (a lot).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 30, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> Kurgan where's your Gameserver server located? My clan has a NY server and most of us live in MA.  We are experiencing some pretty junky latency scores thru gameserver GSP...



Mines in Chicago, havent ever really had any latency issues with it.



Stak said:


> The only one from tpu clan i ever had encountered was mustanggt....something. And again i ask, may i join the clan?



Toss me a PM with your ingame name and your 2 preffered classes.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, seems not many are playing the game now :/



I check the TPU servers first thing every evening when I log on, but for the last few days all but one have been empty. And then the one with people in it is usually yours or Marine's, which are just too high a ping for me. 

It's a funny thing how servers get populated. I was milling around an empty Rush server once, and was alone for about 10 minutes before another couple of people joined. Was just the three of us for a couple of minutes and then all of a sudden the server was full. It was weird.
I've used the 'Play Now' button a lot (not lately as it has constantly tried to put me in full servers - ), and that function never put me in a server with less that 12 players already in it. So I wonder whether once a server reaches a certain threshold then the 'Play Now' function will start directing players to it?


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 30, 2010)

New maps out!
http://twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2/status/11298026538

And here's a trailer:
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...eld-bad-company-2-vip-map-pack-2-trailer.aspx

I'll be spamming boat nades on Laguna Presa Rush later, wanna get me a pin!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

im about to play all day til about 3.. add me SHEV lets do it.

it just adds conquest and rush to 2 maps.. cool but not "new maps"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im about to play all day til about 3.. add me SHEV lets do it.



I don't see a SHEV in-game tho there is a shevanel and a Shev


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

im about to fire it up now.. i have a non steam copy..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

I was searching the BC2 Friends list not Steam. "Add Friend" in game. Those are the EA account names. I'm wrigleyvillain. Can't join a Steam friend's game anyway as there's no console in BC2.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 30, 2010)

YALL CAN join my server its hardcore conquest, usually always packed just shoot me a message and ill make room for ya


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

i searched u wrigley and no results found... im on now.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 30, 2010)

awww! I won't be on till around 9 tonight.

alright. I'm calling it. Kurgans server, 9:30 EST. lets actually get it populated! (not some 2 on 2 or 4 on 4)


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

need some admins for my server. free admin.. maybe like 4 dudes.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2010)

Err, me!


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

pm me, you have guardian? ill ship the ip and rcon pass to get guardian online to monitor and stuff

Does the G3 rifle have any attachments to unlock? It's a jackhammer but im sick of using iron sights!


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

any of you guys have steam?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2010)

shevanel said:


> pm me, you have guardian? ill ship the ip and rcon pass to get guardian online to monitor and stuff
> 
> Does the G3 rifle have any attachments to unlock? It's a jackhammer but im sick of using iron sights!


No attachments...



Stak said:


> any of you guys have steam?



kid41212003


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i searched u wrigley and no results found... im on now.



God their friend system sucks. Yeah that's not the first time it just hasn't worked. I don't think you need to be logged in at the time but maybe.



Stak said:


> any of you guys have steam?



Of course? Why? I'm wrigleyvillain in Steam too


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I don't think you need to be logged in at the time but maybe.



you have to be logged in in order to even perform the search, as you can't open your friends list without logging in.

their list does suck.  you also can not be in game when he sends you a request.  he can but whoever is receiving the request has to be sitting at the main screen.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

for the friends to work, both parties pretty much need to be at the main menu logged in.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> for the friends to work, both parties pretty much need to be at the main menu logged in.



Wow. Design fail. Especially wtf in such an otherwise well-designed game. 



boise49ers said:


> That is exactly what mine is. Sweet !



Whoo-hoo! Brothers in Mediocrity! 

(well I also die a lot running out to heal/revive and getting greedy and trying to knife at times when I should be using the trusty ol M60)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

i had 3 friends requests, decided to deal with em after a game... finished game, quit to main menu... requests gone.


----------



## gumpty (Mar 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> for the friends to work, both parties pretty much need to be at the main menu logged in.



Well that is a relief. And here I was thinking that all you guys were ignoring my friend requests because you didn't like me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2010)

It reads your mind, "Games are better than friends".


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> for the friends to work, both parties pretty much need to be at the main menu logged in.



pretty much - but technically you can send a request while in game no problem, you just can't receive one.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2010)

digibucc said:


> pretty much - but technically you can send a request while in game no problem, you just can't receive one.



how could you send it, without being at the main menu anyway?


----------



## digibucc (Mar 30, 2010)

hit escape and the menu comes up, friends list is still in the bottom left.  

actually took me awhile to find it, despite it being "esc"


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

someone needs to make an external friends list


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

shevanel said:


> someone needs to make an external friends list



Isn't that what we have on page 1 of this thread? Or supposed to have? And how would that help us find friends in game?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Isn't that what we have on page 1 of this thread? Or supposed to have? And how would that help us find friends in game?



I wonder if their is a limit to friends haha ... just like the 5 fav server limit ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

> have a lot of friends playing this game. Currently I am at 20 on my friends list. I had another friend to add but apparently 20 is the limit. In addition anyone that shows up on the list farther down than the initial first set I can not join in game. When I use the scroll down and click on them it reverts back to the first panel for the selection. Anyone else experience this problem/have solutions?



From Reddit. Supposedly another known issue.


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

ik added kid41212003 and wrigleyvillain. now you all might get a request from me.. if i find you... or shouldn't I do that? just asking

EDIT: and shevanel + too
EDIT: only talking about steam here not BC2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok. You can try to add me in BC2 as well. Despite what Mussels said I have other reports that both users do not absolutely need to be logged in to receive the Friend Request in BFBC2 but obviously it's a buggy and seemingly inconsistent system at least at present. 

Yeah he is shevanel in Steam...


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok. You can try to add me in BC2 as well. Despite what Mussels said I have other reports that both users do not absolutely need to be logged in to receive the Friend Request in BFBC2 but obviously it's a buggy and seemingly inconsistent system at least at present.
> 
> Yeah he is shevanel in Steam...



i think i was 1 of those who invited mussels earlier 

wrigley.. i invited you on steam


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. Design fail. Especially wtf in such an otherwise well-designed game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Yeah I get blown up trying to repair vehicles that won't stay still long enough for me to do it.
I do that with knives to try to run up on them instead of getting them in a bead.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

Stak said:


> i think i was 1 of those who invited mussels earlier
> 
> wrigley.. i invited you on steam



Ok...no Mac version quite yet so will accept when I get home from work 



boise49ers said:


> .
> 
> Yeah I get blown up trying to repair vehicles that won't stay still long enough for me to do it.
> I do that with knives to try to run up on them instead of getting them in a bead.



Yeah mine is up from .33 since I unlocked the M60 but it's not just that. Know the game that much better now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

ask kurgan how i did before i got my shotgun lol before i unlocked that thing he mowed me down like i was fodder now at least in general if hes anything but recon its usually a kill for kill ie we kill each other in a confrontation. lol  good fun now the shotgun made the game playable for me.

for me no shotgun = lame didnt like the game at all couldnt get into it seeing i was having 1 kill per 5-6 deaths with the other weapons  but with the shotgun i went from a .20 k/d to a .66


----------



## lemode (Mar 30, 2010)

you're going to have to right click and save the image on sig-o-matic then upload it in the sig section of your user CP. once you upload it you just click the link next to the sig that will insert your uploaded badco 2 sig.

you will have to manually do that any time you want to update your sig. kind of tedious but i don't mind doing it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 30, 2010)

lemode said:


> you're going to have to right click and save the image on sig-o-matic then upload it in the sig section of your user CP. once you upload it you just click the link next to the sig that will insert your uploaded badco 2 sig.
> 
> you will have to manually do that any time you want to update your sig. kind of tedious but i don't mind doing it.



i thought w1z allowed images from one of the hosting sites for BC2?


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ask kurgan how i did before i got my shotgun lol before i unlocked that thing he mowed me down like i was fodder now at least in general if hes anything but recon its usually a kill for kill ie we kill each other in a confrontation. lol  good fun now the shotgun made the game playable for me.
> 
> for me no shotgun = lame didnt like the game at all couldnt get into it seeing i was having 1 kill per 5-6 deaths with the other weapons  but with the shotgun i went from a .20 k/d to a .66



Lol yeah. You got me good many times with that saiga. I also use that weapon when im medic, as lmg's dont work for me. Saiga with extended mags is very annoying for your enemies but still... The range is awful


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 30, 2010)

Well i updated to the 10.3b driver for ati and it solved my flickering overclock issue. Then i finally start to play and was great till i get into a vehicle. As soon i would get in anything the game would hard lock my system. I did a little research and disabling the on-board sound from windows solved my problem. Only tested 5 mins but i was able to drive and fire a tank wich i could not do before. I am a computer enthusiast so my computer and video card are overclocked. And these issue's with this game... made me think that could be the issue. Had me going crazy changing every setting in bios and windows. Figured i would share and hopefully help someone else out.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 30, 2010)

LMAO ... i put the red dot sight on my M60 ... that thing is a BEAST now


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> LMAO ... i put the red dot sight on my M60 ... that thing is a BEAST now



Yeah. Sometimes I'll be firing on an enemy and he'll make a quick strafe to the right or left and the freakin' dot will follow him. I love it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

Stak said:


> Lol yeah. You got me good many times with that saiga. I also use that weapon when im medic, as lmg's dont work for me. Saiga with extended mags is very annoying for your enemies but still... The range is awful



range means nothing to me usually when i encounter someone im right on top of them i just need to get better use to using the knife... if i learned to use it more effectively id live through more encouters.

 need the slugs with extended mag once i finally unlock those items. im fairly sure ill be far more dangerous till then if your 15 feet or further away i am always at a disadvantage


----------



## shevanel (Mar 30, 2010)

i normally have 2 dudes litterally stepping on me as im in a bush... they stop to fire across the map then i get 2x knife.


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

I have fully unlocked all assault weapons/gadgets. And tha an-94 is my favorite. Almost have 3 gold stars with that thing. And with red dot its at best. Dont like 4x opt. Of course with mgmn ammo


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

give me a shotgun and come near my flag  and ill let loose a few rounds


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> give me a shotgun and come near my flag  and ill let loose a few rounds



I noticed  you really pwned me at close ranges. I just tried to knife you all the time :shadedshu silly me


----------



## lemode (Mar 30, 2010)

I’ve only played it twice now but I really like Laguna Persa in both Conquest and Rush!

Now for Arica Harbor…I think it’s too damn confined! They could have added at least one or 2 more areas to fight in and that both spawn points are too close together. I am not feeling it at all. I’ve given it over 20 tries today and I get the least amount of kills on that map over the other conquest maps. Unfortunately I feel let down.



copenhagen69 said:


> i thought w1z allowed images from one of the hosting sites for BC2?



i use battletracker...so i have to do what i said.


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

lemode said:


> I’ve only played it twice now but I really like Laguna Persa in both Conquest and Rush!
> 
> Now for Arica Harbor…I think it’s too damn confined! They could have added at least one or 2 more areas to fight in and that both spawn points are too close together. I am not feeling it at all. I’ve given it over 20 tries today and I get the least amount of kills on that map over the other conquest maps. Unfortunately I feel let down.
> 
> ...



i only HATE the beginning at arica harbour. All those damn snipers! But the rest is fine.


----------



## lemode (Mar 30, 2010)

Stak said:


> i only HATE the beginning at arica harbour. All those damn snipers! But the rest is fine.



i'm talking abotu the added conquest mode released today.

i don't play the rush AH


----------



## Stak (Mar 30, 2010)

lemode said:


> i'm talking abotu the added conquest mode released today.
> 
> i don't play the rush AH



Oh yeah i forgot they did that. I mostly play rush but conquest isnt bad either. Need to check out those "new" maps


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 30, 2010)

lemode said:


> I’ve only played it twice now but I really like Laguna Persa in both Conquest and Rush!



My favorite map. Partly because I think it's also the best looking one. And I love flattening that entire small village cap point with a tank. Using my tracks not my gun  Destruction 2.0 owns!


----------



## lemode (Mar 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> My favorite map. Partly because I think it's also the best looking one. And I love flattening that entire small village cap point with a tank. Using my tracks not my gun  Destruction 2.0 owns!



laguna persa is the www.tehbomb.com


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 30, 2010)

i wonder if i can mod textures in badcompany 2 ..... id make everyones face look like my avatar lol bunch of gun carrying crazyeyes


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Played a bit of Arica Conquest, wasn't too bad, wish it was a bit bigged though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

come on ppl lets play hop on kurgans server lets go lets go lets go move it its time to frag


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 31, 2010)

kurgan where you get that BC2 sig?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

come on ppl get in game haha i got me and bro in there now we need some tpuers to hop on for some fun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

4 on my server, I'm hoping on now, lets fill it up!



copenhagen69 said:


> kurgan where you get that BC2 sig?



lemode linked a site on the last page, thats where I got it.


----------



## lemode (Mar 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 4 on my server, I'm hoping on now, lets fill it up!
> 
> 
> 
> lemode linked a site on the last page, thats where I got it.



http://battletracker.com


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

28 of us now, servers seeing some good action, a few more and we'll be set


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2010)

w1zz DID allow the BF images, but their server lagged out really badly and the images werent updating, so he reverted it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

well that was fun guys and Kurgan i unlocked the defibs so next time u can revive me haha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well that was fun guys and Kurgan i unlocked the defibs so next time u can revive me haha



I figured you didnt have them yet as I seen you not rez me before, but was worth a shot, lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

yea i got them when that match finished still waiting on my battlefield vet status to unlock the M1 rifle for laughs but looks like ill be a ghost player for the next 2-4 days work + girl + bills = no fun happy kill ppl and laugh time  instead i get to bust my balls pay the bills and then sit and listen like a good boy unless i want the OTHER kind of fun time privledge revoked


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 31, 2010)

All right I've had too many beers but I'M GOING IN!  

UPDATE: Shev got your friend request plus one other. So both parties don't need to be logged in for sure. But again this shiz doesnt seem to work consistently.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> All right I've had too many beers but I'M GOING IN!
> 
> UPDATE: Shev got your friend request plus one other. So both parties don't need to be logged in for sure. But again this shiz doesnt seem to work consistently.



the receiving party needs to be out of game, or at the menu. it goes bad when its in game.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 31, 2010)

lemode said:


> I’ve only played it twice now but I really like Laguna Persa in both Conquest and Rush!
> 
> *Now for Arica Harbor…I think it’s too damn confined! They could have added at least one or 2 more areas to fight in and that both spawn points are too close together. I am not feeling it at all. I’ve given it over 20 tries today and I get the least amount of kills on that map over the other conquest maps. Unfortunately I feel let down.*
> 
> ...



+1.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> pretty much - but technically you can send a request while in game no problem, you just can't receive one.





Mussels said:


> how could you send it, without being at the main menu anyway?



You can send friend request from squad menu too. That would be the easies way when you play with someone and liked what he did.

And that 20 friends max thing is evil. You get a new request, accept it and it just disappears.

Still haven't played the "new map". Someone commented on that, Though for a while if I'd write 'old maps new game modes' but that would have sounded funny and DICE used 'new maps' so I can too


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

anyway im off to sleep ill see about trying to get 2-4 ppl on kurgans server this weekend and try and fill the server so we can have a full blown 32 man game going


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> anyway im off to sleep ill see about trying to get 2-4 ppl on kurgans server this weekend and try and fill the server so we can have a full blown 32 man game going



The server was full for like 2 hours, then it crashed :/ Now no ones on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Been spotting snipers in these lately...


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 31, 2010)

Just played a few rounds on the new maps and really like them both! The Laguna Presa rush is simply awesome, so vast you never know which way enemy comes, compared to other rush maps where it's head on constantly. I'd give advantage on attackers, where mostly it's defenders.

Africa Harbour Conquest is like the city maps in BF2142 and obviously made to please those 'inf only' mode likers. Reminded me of Borderlands "horde wave is coming"  Never a dull moment there, if it moves, shoot.

Good thing about that map is that you can't really camp there, snipers with 12x scopes are useless. I'm sure people will still try, but you get a lot more points running in the center of things.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Mar 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://www.boingboing.net/images/nforxiii_LG.jpg
> 
> Been spotting snipers in these lately...



Oh you got me ,It is nice and comfy on them.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The server was full for like 2 hours, then it crashed :/ Now no ones on.



Yeah I played a couple rounds but I didn't see any clanners. 
No TPU in front of their names any way. That is about all I have 
time for on week days. I went 3 days before I even did those 2.
Friday I hope to rank up to eight


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 31, 2010)

are the TPU servers working after their crashing problems lately? I have been wanting to play on them but every time I look there is 0 people in them :/


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 31, 2010)

This might contain a few tips previously unseen.


----------



## warup89 (Mar 31, 2010)

OK i got four little rants to say about this game so far:

1. Apparently you CANT save server search preferences, so every time i want to look for a server, i have to tick all of my preferences......gets annoying.

2. Apparently you CANT choose servers by ping, so you are pretty much playing your luck to get a non-laggy server.

3. Why the F are the controls for the helicopter different to the UAV, R+F?...i've never heard of those keys used while flying, i've tried changing them, but noooo they HAVE to be be different keys.

4. Still hating on the UAV, why is the inversion control opposite to the helicopter?....if i turn off "inverted flight" to fly the heli, then the UAV would be inverted...and vice/versa


-I like the game but those little things, and i say "little" for a reason. Annoy me every now and then.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 31, 2010)

warup89 said:


> - le snip -
> 3. Why the F are the controls for the helicopter different to the UAV, R+F?...i've never heard of those keys used while flying, i've tried changing them, but noooo they HAVE to be be different keys.
> - le snip -



I think this one is because they wanted to make it easier to hover the UAV whereas they wanted to keep the skill level required to hover helicopters higher. It is near impossible to crash the UAV, but a well flown UAV is almost harmless compared to a well flown (and gunned) helicopter. If helicopters were as easy to fly as the UAV, there would be little chance for the opposing team.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

warup89 said:


> OK i got four little rants to say about this game so far:
> 
> 1. Apparently you CANT save server search preferences, so every time i want to look for a server, i have to tick all of my preferences......gets annoying.* - Yes it does, i don't search often but still*
> 
> ...



also it doesn't save your weapon loadouts.  i don't see how this can be difficult.  and for some reason it looks like it would have to be done ON the server, each server - which is stupid.  

totally valid points i think.  as you said not huge but they can get annoying.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 31, 2010)

digibucc said:


> also it doesn't save your weapon loadouts.  i don't see how this can be difficult.  and for some reason it looks like it would have to be done ON the server, each server - which is stupid.
> 
> totally valid points i think.  as you said not huge but they can get annoying.



Most servers I've seen save load outs from round to round I thought? I know the VA server doesn't. They don't save them from game session to game session though.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Most servers I've seen save load outs from round to round I thought? I know the VA server doesn't. They don't save them from game session to game session though.



i don't want to have to set them every time i run the game.  first time i log in every time i have to set it. a lot of times i forget and load with the basic assault kit.

i realize i could try and remember harder - but it shouldn't be that much to ask. like anyone will ever default to the basic kit once they have unlocked anything, let alone most everything.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 31, 2010)

Server Admin Complaint(s)

I thought that was an interesting read up on some who are having that particular problem.


----------



## lemode (Mar 31, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Server Admin Complaint(s)
> 
> I thought that was an interesting read up on some who are having that particular problem.



It's a shame that only a few people will really read that thread. It’s a valid and HUGE problem for a game of this supposed caliber. I hope it gets addressed soon because I certainly want to be playing this game for more than 3 months!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

yeah . even tpuers thought the VA server was down, not knowing to search for it. could we expect any pubs to think of that? 

I do have to agree some of the problems are just plain stupid.  just doing things the accepted way would have worked, but they wanted to change all the rules and most of them were good.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 31, 2010)

lemode said:


> It's a shame that only a few people will really read that thread. It’s a valid and HUGE problem for a game of this supposed caliber. I hope it gets addressed soon because I certainly want to be playing this game for more than 3 months!



Amen Brother


----------



## warup89 (Mar 31, 2010)

there should be a a list of commandments every multiplayer game should follow regardless.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2010)

the issues with the servers and all of the complaining by people has turned me off from playing at all.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2010)

aaah fuck it rhino, people are born to bitch and complain i just learned to not pay attention to them, lol. you just do what you do and enjoy the game and tell them to stick it up there ass. lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 31, 2010)

A lot of people are complaining on the main forums.  One thing that struck me as odd is that I've only been able to play one of the 2 new maps.  I've yet to see what the other map is like.  I understand that they are not "new" but still it's hard to find a server to play because the server browser is all screwed up.


----------



## Stak (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol im really getting better at this game. Yesterday im level 15 kd 0.91, today level 17 kd 0.95. Week ago only kd of 0.75 XD


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, it takes sometime to adapt. It plays abit different compare to other FPS.

It was some good games btw.


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 31, 2010)

you should try some hardcore stak, its a completly diffrent exspensive i was bring god mode in regular servers then i made mine a hardcore server and foundmyself getting owned, ofcourse my 400ping to any server and 2 second delay doesnt help a bunch but its still better then normal if you find that too easy


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 31, 2010)

He played 2 rounds of HC mode with me earlier .


----------



## Stak (Mar 31, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> you should try some hardcore stak, its a completly diffrent exspensive i was bring god mode in regular servers then i made mine a hardcore server and foundmyself getting owned, ofcourse my 400ping to any server and 2 second delay doesnt help a bunch but its still better then normal if you find that too easy



I just was at some hc servers with kid, and there i actually pwn more than at normal servers. had a 14 killstreak or something there(white pass, kid can tell ) but normal servers are good too as you can just DUCK --> COVER and you get killed less fast.


----------



## lemode (Mar 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the issues with the servers and all of the complaining by people has turned me off from playing at all.



so what exactly does that mean for the future of the VA server?


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 31, 2010)

how do i use the x12 scope and how do i spot people?


----------



## Stak (Mar 31, 2010)

With sniper spotting scopeyou can see where Enemy ppl are and 12x is just 12x zoom


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 31, 2010)

ok but i see no diffrence going from the normal scope to the 12x one. on vids on youtube people that are using the 12x scope it looks difrent when they look into it


----------



## digibucc (Mar 31, 2010)

fafa21 said:


> ok but i see no diffrence going from the normal scope to the 12x one. on vids on youtube people that are using the 12x scope it looks difrent when they look into it



well it definitely does zoom it in farther.  you may just not be recognizing it but it does.

edit: oh no, it doesn't zoom twice. just one click.


----------



## Stak (Mar 31, 2010)

It also gives you better accuracy an targeting capability

edit: better stand-off striking capability and target engagement


----------



## fafa21 (Mar 31, 2010)

ok well thanks i wasnt sure if it was like the halo scope or somthin where you can zoom in twice.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the issues with the servers and all of the complaining by people has turned me off from playing at all.



I'm sorry to have put my rage into the VA server. I realize now that it's not our server. This game is just FUBAR and leaves a bad taste in my mouth when I even consider playing. You did everything you could to bring us a stable enjoyable server to play on. Thanks Rhino. 


I'll be more or less taking a break from this steam pile of shit and even if I do come back to play it DICE can still eat my balls for this horrible game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 31, 2010)

alright guys lets game kurgans server lets kick some ass and blow shit up move it!!!


btw anyone else getting the issue where in DX10 or DX11 the game just randomly jumps between window and fullscreen mode its god damn infuriating


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> alright guys lets game kurgans server lets kick some ass and blow shit up move it!!!
> 
> 
> btw anyone else getting the issue where in DX10 or DX11 the game just randomly jumps between window and fullscreen mode its god damn infuriating



it happened to me yesterday...apparently i was holding alt and enter...which is how it goes into full screen/windowed mode.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

it happend to me once, i just click the mouse and it went back full screen


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

im not hitting alt and enter tho it just does it on its own randomly just setting in the main menu or in game its frustrating as hell well it does it to me every 30-45 seconds so imagine that in a fire fight  going to users > documents > BFBC2 > settings and changing Direct X from auto to 9 fixes it but at a massive loss to image quality


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm sorry to have put my rage into the VA server. I realize now that it's not our server. This game is just FUBAR and leaves a bad taste in my mouth when I even consider playing. You did everything you could to bring us a stable enjoyable server to play on. Thanks Rhino.
> 
> I'll be more or less taking a break from this steam pile of shit and even if I do come back to play it DICE can still eat my balls for this horrible game.



Did I miss something? Rage? Bad game? I know you played a lot, and it sucks the servers are having issues yet, but the game is a great game, and the server issues are getting better. It sucks to have to wait, especially when paying money for a server and having it crash when full, but I have hope.

Anyways if anyone wants to play, think i'm gonna hit up my server now.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 1, 2010)

I had to rebind the Steam console command so I could run and scoreboard check at the same time. As for Alt + Enter,  my G15.

On the topic of rage towards the game, I'm annoyed with the constant bugs quite thoroughly. But when I hop in a well piloted black hawk and its essentially that pilot and his gunners that is fueling the entire offense, I pop a mini boner. When I somehow manage not to fail hard and kill streak and then save the point and the damsel I love the game a little more. Battlefields have always provided me with some of the most epic fights / standoffs.

Me and Kurgan had a crazy tank duel. Ufgy, Kurgan and myself had a pretty rousing 1v1v1 going, I had shakes from the adrenaline and suspense for the first 10 minutes because of how tense it was. And I managed to get Soviet with my M1911 by ducking his M2 CG. I've shot humvee's with the RPG-7 as they were a split second from road killing me and the wreck flips over my head. I cream myself when that stuff happens.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

well like i said its going to full to window on its own im not even touching the keyboard... these bugs shouldnt exist at release i didnt buy DX11 hardware so i could run DX9 mode and have my shadows look worse then games from 2003

and anyway lets go frag kurgans server is the only one i can play on the others the ping is just to high


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

7 of us now, 3 joined in the last 2 min, more hop on!

**edit**
10 now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

If anyone needs in on the server, it has been full, message me on steam, I'm on the TS right now, if you cant get a hold of me, get a hold of soviet, or jump on TS and tell the guys on to let soviet know.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 1, 2010)

well i suck at bc2 but at least im good for something todays the 2nd day ive managed to get a few ppl rollin and it steam rolled to a full server guess i better keep doing that so we can keep having some fun eh /


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 1, 2010)

omg Easy left?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Let hope not for good, hopefully a break and some time away from the game and he'll be back.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 1, 2010)

anyone down for a  game?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 1, 2010)

Had a good game in Kurgan's server, woulda had an ace pin if there wasn't a damn LAV whore on the other team >.<


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 1, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Had a good game in Kurgan's server, woulda had an ace pin if there wasn't a damn LAV whore on the other team >.<



Was nice having you in the squad, was watching you check and clear as you went, not many people do that, and drop me ammo, very nice.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did I miss something? Rage? Bad game? I know you played a lot, and it sucks the servers are having issues yet, but the game is a great game, and the server issues are getting better. It sucks to have to wait, especially when paying money for a server and having it crash when full, but I have hope.
> 
> Anyways if anyone wants to play, think i'm gonna hit up my server now.



Just disappointed in all of DICE's failures in this game. Everything from 15 foot knife lunges to a server browser that displays population minutes behind the actual values. I can write a list but it just get's depressing. Maybe it'd be better if I hadn't played it on the PS3 and realized how poor the hit detection is on PC. 

Sure I'm just QQ but when a AAA title is released and a month later people are unable to continue a campaign chapter without a CTD..... DUCK FICE. 

On the other hand Metro 2033 is a good game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 1, 2010)

All the qq about this game is hilarious... you guys r nitpicking the smallest little bugs u can find and blowing them way out of proportion... this game is the best fps ive ever played.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 1, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> All the qq about this game is hilarious... you guys r nitpicking the smallest little bugs u can find and blowing them way out of proportion... this game is the best fps ive ever played.



after 70+ hours those little bugs start to be what you notice.  it makes for not a very smooth experience when ridiculous things happen too often and then you get a mass server kick.

that being said - of course it's a great game.  that's why problems upset us - because without these STUPID, amateur mistakes , the game would be as good as it deserves, and we deserve.

but ya know - it's like this with every single game released, ever. especially the better ones.  that no one seems to recognize this is what i find hilarious.  both sides, those complaining all the time, and those complaining about the complainers... idk what that makes me - but i recognize it.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> after 70+ hours those little bugs start to be what you notice.  it makes for not a very smooth experience when ridiculous things happen too often and then you get a mass server kick.
> 
> that being said - of course it's a great game.  that's why problems upset us - because without these STUPID, amateur mistakes , the game would be as good as it deserves, and we deserve.
> 
> but ya know - it's like this with every single game released, ever. especially the better ones.  that no one seems to recognize this is what i find hilarious.  both sides, those complaining all the time, and those complaining about the complainers... idk what that makes me - but i recognize it.



Sounds a lot like politics doesn't it


----------



## warup89 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was just reading about the hit detetion a couple of threads earlier. I thought i was the only but right now im trying upgrade my recon guy, and i've notice sometimes i shoot people a see a splash of blood......but no hit ><, or sometimes i shoot right in the middle of the torso and nothing, it bothers me a little, but nothing a second shot to head cant fix ^_^.

-so i guess its not lag then.

PS
this is a good game, but just needs a couple of patches which hopefully will come soon.


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

This post serves no informative purpose…just wanted a reason to see my new signature.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> This post serves no informative purpose…just wanted a reason to see my new signature.



lookin good


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lookin good



Thanks!

Though I lied!

I also forgot to mention that I got my 3rd Platinum star last night on my Carl Gustav. Anyone else have 3 Platinum stars? Kurgan?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> This post serves no informative purpose…just wanted a reason to see my new signature.



I was wondering who was the star of your last sig...


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I was wondering who was the star of your last sig...



teh wife


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes lemode we all know you pwn  

Ok after all my bitching and moaning about AA inconsistency with my Nvidia card I picked up a 5850 and hoo boy what an awesome difference. While it's not totally the Forceware drivers-some rooftops etc are still a little jagged (but still less so) it is overall way improved and runs great 50-60 fps 1920x1200 all maxed with 8x MSAA and Bloom and HBAO). Before the 'denser building' maps such as Panama and Atacama were total jag fests esp when looking across the whole map. Bloom seems to work better too (more like nice HDR than just a big glow in places) than on my NV card.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> teh wife



Thought so. Did she know that her likeness was contributing to BC2?


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Thought so. Did she know that her likeness was contributing to BC2?



yep hence why it's no longer my sig background


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 1, 2010)

I also had come to that conclusion. 

I can imagine my wife would be as interested as yours. 

me- hey wife, I put you on the internet... no, not like that it's a BF:BC2 thing. 

wife- *blank stare* 

me- ok I'll remove it.


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I also had come to that conclusion.
> 
> I can imagine my wife would be as interested as yours.
> 
> ...



went something like this...

Me: “Hey babe I’ve forever immortalized you in my Bad Company 2 infamy!”

Wife: “So what does that mean? You’ve used some picture I hate and posted it on the internet didn’t you?”

Showed her

Wife: <evil glare> “Take that off now you know I hate that picture!”

Me: “No!”

Wife: <gets parts from my pc and grabs a hammer>”if you ever want to see your baby again you will do what I ask!”

Me: “Fine”


she's evil and i know that 45% of her conscience would actually tell her to act on her impulses.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I also had come to that conclusion.
> 
> I can imagine my wife would be as interested as yours.
> 
> ...





lemode said:


> went something like this...
> 
> Me: “Hey babe I’ve forever immortalized you in my Bad Company 2 infamy!”
> 
> ...



I got divorced after 12 years of marriage... I could have been out in 7 with good behaviour


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got a platinum star with my saiga 20k shotgun 

Its a great gun. 

Needed 1000-995 kills to get that.

I dont play that that often so that was a task in itself


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 1, 2010)

jus got ym second gold star for the knife


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been going through the weapons getting gold stars since I unlocked them all a few days ago. Some of those assault rifles are really tough to stand, and subsequently my K/D took a big hit. Ah well, at least I'm done with one of the worst one now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 1, 2010)

join kurgans server pple im the only tpu'er in there right now!


----------



## shevanel (Apr 1, 2010)

id play but i returned my logitech g35's for some $50 cheap ass sony headphones and now im pissed.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> id play but i returned my logitech g35's for some $50 cheap ass sony headphones and now im pissed.



i rage quit when u killed me... and i hate that f'ing map... brings out every non hardcore playing noob sniper


----------



## shevanel (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah i no scoped you from 3 feet

u were ducking behind the bush


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 1, 2010)

i cried... my back hurt anyway from carrying my team.. i got ur tags tho


----------



## shevanel (Apr 1, 2010)

same. i stabbed your helmet and it made the headshot noise then i died lol..  bad thing was is your guy yelled out "take this  motherF4%er@@!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> This post serves no informative purpose…just wanted a reason to see my new signature.



next time, use me as a pic  i have digital clothes too


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 1, 2010)

i dont have any good ones in the abu's.. not that the abu's look good anyway


----------



## lemode (Apr 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> next time, use me as a pic  i have digital clothes too
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/kirkuk/100_0801.jpg



With a smiling face like that how could I resist!?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 1, 2010)

I got to get my K/D up, but I just don't care about it.  I am all about the "W" and that ratio is nice.  I have been off the field for a while.  POW, but I will be back in the next few days.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2010)

What rank is that brandon I don't recognise it all or have you blacked it out ? Looks like specialist but not sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2010)

E-4/spc


----------



## Stak (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok. Kd now 0.97 almost there...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Though I lied!
> 
> I also forgot to mention that I got my 3rd Platinum star last night on my Carl Gustav. Anyone else have 3 Platinum stars? Kurgan?



Nope, I'm not sure how close anything is to plat, probably noobtube next, I been playing a bit of every kit, but I'm sure the PP2000, SVU, and M16 are quite a ways off since that takes 1000.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nope, I'm not sure how close anything is to plat, probably noobtube next, I been playing a bit of every kit, but I'm sure the PP2000, SVU, and M16 are quite a ways off since that takes 1000.



1000 kills for plat?
would that be 10 gold stars? or are gold stars more than 100 kills?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> 1000 kills for plat?
> would that be 10 gold stars? or are gold stars more than 100 kills?



There isnt 10 gold stars, goes up to 9, the 10th ends up being a platinum star. And all the gadget weapons (knife, m2CG, 40mm GL) get plat starts at 500, granted I got my knife plat at 486...


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 2, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> 1000 kills for plat?
> would that be 10 gold stars? or are gold stars more than 100 kills?



acctualy its around 990-995 kill for a platinum star with a main weapon

For pistols its 500-600ish for a platinum star
and for knifes its the same.
and for everything else thats not a main assualt rifle or shotgun or the number 1 weapon its 500-600 kills for a platinum star


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

For me Plats will be Colt .45 1911, Knife, GOL, and then the M416 in that order would be my guess at this point.

And just in case my trend of getting people to use the 40mm Shotgun has waned in my absence, I will be back on the field come Saturday morning.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

oh ok cool cool ... i should be getting close to my first platinum then sometime


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Holy crap it looks like Dice did something, or TPU's luck has turned around, the VA server has been full for what looksl ike almost 2 hours now (Easy maybe its time to step out of retirement!) and My server had 0 people on it about an hour ago and now it's at 16, and I don't think any of them are from TPU, meaning we are seeing random people joining, which is what we been waiting for. 

This might be what we were talking about, a East Coast server, a Midwest Server, and a West Coast server (Marines HC server has been hopping).

**EDIT**
2 minutes has passed and 24 now on my server, this feels good, maybe we'll see some more people from TPU start playing again. I haven't looked at the NY server, but I see your in the thread digi, is that getting people in it?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

not right now - there were earlier though, which was the first in awhile. let's hope...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

I just sent Easy a PM, hopefully this will cheer him up and bring him back.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait.  Easy has not been on?  I was out of town tending to family issues which is why I went POW.  Now I am catching up on school work.  We need to get Easy back on the field ASAP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

With the recent pop on the Chicago server I am looking for more active mods. Right now the modding is spread a bit thin. I need people who are willing to hop on when the server pop is low and mess around till people join. I have found that if you can get 4 in there, then people trickle in and usually you will see 10 people within an hour, once the magical number of 10 is hit, you go to 25+ within 15 - 30 min. Of coarse mods I will most likely need a donation from, I can't afford to keep the Chicago server up without a few donations, don't need a ton, right now got 1, so toss me a pm if your interested in modding and donating a bit a month to help keep the Chicago server up. 




TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait, wait, wait.  Easy has not been on?  I was out of town tending to family issues which is why I went POW.  Now I am catching up on school work.  We need to get Easy back on the field ASAP.



He got down about people complaining about server issues and other things, which makes sense, it sucks when things dont work the way they should, especially when you are paying for them to do so. But maybe if his server keeps filling like this it will cheer him up and motivate him to return.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I can play a little while tonight, but not for long.  I will be on more once I catch up with my school work.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 2, 2010)

I can't always jump on to get it populated, I'd be happy to admin remotely if necessary (my lappy would catch fire if I ran the game but mod tools are ok) just let me know.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I can't always jump on to get it populated, I'd be happy to admin remotely if necessary (my lappy would catch fire if I ran the game but mod tools are ok) just let me know.



Feel free to mod anytime, Only me and Soviet are modding right now. Only thing that really needs to be done is telling people to balance teams and kicking drama queens and spawn campers. I don't believe in holding peoples hands, people should know not to spawn camp, if they are they get kicked, if someone sasses about the ruling, they get kicked, if they return and try a rebuttle, they get banned. That strategy worked great last night ,had a bit of drama, some bannings and kickings and then I was finally able to play the game rather than constantly mod and explain how to walk and breath to some people who are smart asses.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

I should like use my mod powers.  I will have to download Guardian and ask Easy for the codes and stuff.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 2, 2010)

well i can mod if u need me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He got down about people complaining about server issues and other things, which makes sense, it sucks when things dont work the way they should, especially when you are paying for them to do so. But maybe if his server keeps filling like this it will cheer him up and motivate him to return.



i have not had any time to play BC2 due to a heavy school load going into the last month of classes this semester. plus my wife is acting all wife like and ive got job stuff too. so having all that work to do the last thing i want to deal with is people complaining to me about server performance and what not. on the list of priorities catering to people on here is quite low! however, things should begin to ease up in a couple of weeks for me and i will be able to play again. dont worry, the virginia server is good to go though june. i will evaluate things then.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey folks, dunno if any of you guys read about this member created autobalancer. It actually works, but not as you'd expect. What it does is nicely ask members/newest joined to switch sides, a couple of times, gives like 20 seconds or so in between, then kicks you from the server so next time you join, you'll join the side that needs balanced. If you switch teams before, it'll announce teams are balanced. It kinda takes the workload off of admins/mods of servers, runs off your desktop, has a white list for clan members so they don't get kicked, etc. It's currently a beta, but thus far works extremely well!

Anyways, here's the link: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/461184.page

I was playing in a server Triptex was modding, and he was getting frustrated at a group of folks that didn't wanna balance the teams out, in this instance it works well, asks nicely a couple of times, then boots ya...pretty much is an "auto-admin" for "team balance issues" instead of a true autobalance like what we should see from DICE eventually. It runs from desktop, has a settings.ini you edit and is easy as hell to configure. Anyone that runs rcon can run this.

Also if any of you guys are interested in finding a different server, or a TPU server is full or empty, feel free to check out our server, just search for BeerMe (there is a Beer_Me, that's not us). We've gotta 20 man server, and it'd be nice to get a few more people on here and there, we're not hardcore, we play to have fun, and as long as you play legit we're good! 

The official server name is BeerMe BFBC2 USA. We generally play Rush, sometimes Conquest, just depends on what we're in the mood for. I have found some more time this week to play more so I have a few TPU servers in my fav's, but if my clanmates are on and there's more than a 3v3 situation, I'm on our server.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 2, 2010)

I can mod/donate if you like.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 2, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Hey folks, dunno if any of you guys read about this member created autobalancer. It actually works, but not as you'd expect. What it does is nicely ask members/newest joined to switch sides, a couple of times, gives like 20 seconds or so in between, then kicks you from the server so next time you join, you'll join the side that needs balanced. If you switch teams before, it'll announce teams are balanced. It kinda takes the workload off of admins/mods of servers, runs off your desktop, has a white list for clan members so they don't get kicked, etc. It's currently a beta, but thus far works extremely well!
> 
> Anyways, here's the link: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/461184.page
> 
> ...



Just got off your server. Played two rounds. Got my ass handed to me as usual 
Hopefully tomorrow night it will be beer and gaming. I've had you as a favorite now for a week Kursah, good server.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Hey folks, dunno if any of you guys read about this member created autobalancer. It actually works, but not as you'd expect. What it does is nicely ask members/newest joined to switch sides, a couple of times, gives like 20 seconds or so in between, then kicks you from the server so next time you join, you'll join the side that needs balanced. If you switch teams before, it'll announce teams are balanced. It kinda takes the workload off of admins/mods of servers, runs off your desktop, has a white list for clan members so they don't get kicked, etc. It's currently a beta, but thus far works extremely well!
> 
> Anyways, here's the link: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/461184.page
> 
> ...



that is the virginia server. we have had that autobalance feature implemented for over a week now! catch up, beerme clan!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

thought the autobalance feature was broken?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 2, 2010)

Is it me, or is literally every server lagging lately?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

god this is infuriating TPU wont let me use my custom sig just says file size to large how the hell is 55kb to large -_-

wow that was ridiculously stupid to get that to work. that really needs to be changed cant use img tags cant host elsewhere for some reason im forced to lower my quality and then upload directly for the sig to work. this is a first eitherway enjoy my new sig and it seems to auto resize it to half its default size.. ouch cant even barely see my crazyeyes epic fail


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 2, 2010)

The servers were lagging.
My ping was 140s and still lag but o well it was fun.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> thought the autobalance feature was broken?



I did mention it was member created, not dice/ea created. The in-game feature is broken, this is an app ran server side that helps out where admins usually talk/ask/threaten to kick to keep playing because it does what they'd usually need to, and even in a nicer tone than I've seen on most servers. So far I like it, for the simple fact that even though it doesn't move someone to the other side, if it takes them getting kicked, and they even get a "Sorry!", when/if they return, they end up on the side that needs the extra man to even things out.

As it stands the autobalance DICE has for the game itself is broken, so for now all we have is small apps like the one I linked in my previous post. It worked out well though!

And Idaho, don't worry about it man! We were getting our asses handed to us by those [BLACK] clan members, I called it good after many rounds of it! Off to bed now, had to post one more time. I dig the member created autobalance as it means I can admin a little less and play more, which is a huge plus. Try it, easy to get rid of if ya don't want it.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is the virginia server. we have had that autobalance feature implemented for over a week now! catch up, beerme clan!



Really? There are a few TPU servers I found...the one Triptex was running admin for didn't have autobalance active at that point in time, he was annoyed that he had to stop playing to take care of it...that would be manual balance.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Really? There are a few TPU servers I found...the one Triptex was running admin for didn't have autobalance active at that point in time, he was annoyed that he had to stop playing to take care of it...that would be manual balance.



hrm, i saw trip in the VA server but maybe that was afterwards.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Really? There are a few TPU servers I found...the one Triptex was running admin for didn't have autobalance active at that point in time, he was annoyed that he had to stop playing to take care of it...that would be manual balance.



The problem with it is, if you kick someone and they rejoin, if their buddies are on the large team, they just switch back to it over and over again, and if you kick all of them then they dont come back, so you need to kick other people.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> god this is infuriating TPU wont let me use my custom sig just says file size to large how the hell is 55kb to large -_-
> 
> wow that was ridiculously stupid to get that to work. that really needs to be changed cant use img tags cant host elsewhere for some reason im forced to lower my quality and then upload directly for the sig to work. this is a first eitherway enjoy my new sig and it seems to auto resize it to half its default size.. ouch cant even barely see my crazyeyes epic fail



TPU has always had a 19.5KB file size limit for sigs, and remote hosts are disabled because people kept abusing it (and having 500KB file sigs, or animated ones that were even worse)


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> TPU has always had a 19.5KB file size limit for sigs, and remote hosts are disabled because people kept abusing it (and having 500KB file sigs, or animated ones that were even worse)



And if it resized it, it's because one of the dimensions were larger than 500x100. It has to be less than 500 wide *AND* less than 100 tall *AND* 19.5KB or less. It does say it right where you upload it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> TPU has always had a 19.5KB file size limit for sigs, and remote hosts are disabled because people kept abusing it (and having 500KB file sigs, or animated ones that were even worse)



Isnt there a way to cap remote hosts, I mean 19.5k on todays connections is a bit small, I think thats all he's saying and I agree.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Isnt there a way to cap remote hosts, I mean 19.5k on todays connections is a bit small, I think thats all he's saying and I agree.



i agreed too - but w1zz was firm.

Look at it this way:

20 posts per page, with avatars and sigs.

if they had say, 100KB limits each then the worst case would be 20x100KBx2 - 4MB of images every page you loaded. that'd fuck over people with low speed net, and those with download limits simply couldnt come to the forums.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i agreed too - but w1zz was firm.
> 
> Look at it this way:
> 
> ...



I think 100k would be too high, seems a decently detailed sig is around 55 - 60. The 500x100 size is fine I think, oh well, guess just hope it changes sometime. Right now I run mine on 50 posts a page so for the people running 20 posts a page, they wouldn't be hit too much harder than I am right now, and I don't ever have an issue with only 10mb down.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 2, 2010)

Kursah said:


> Really? There are a few TPU servers I found...the one Triptex was running admin for didn't have autobalance active at that point in time, he was annoyed that he had to stop playing to take care of it...that would be manual balance.





Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, i saw trip in the VA server but maybe that was afterwards.



I was on for a round or two and the server wasnt balancing properly and as I kicked people (only after asking for them to be civil about it) a few would rejoin back to the same team so I did 5-6 single round bans. The teams were insanely rank imbalanced at the time but I was moslty just worried about the numbers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I was on for a round or two and the server wasnt balancing properly and as I kicked people (only after asking for them to be civil about it) a few would rejoin back to the same team so I did 5-6 single round bans. The teams were insanely rank imbalanced at the time but I was moslty just worried about the numbers.



rank imbalance is going to happen until they somehow work out that feature but i dont think it will ever happen. 

the problem with the new autobalance thing is that most people cannot actually switch sides. it wont let them! and then they get kicked


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> rank imbalance is going to happen until they somehow work out that feature but i dont think it will ever happen.
> 
> the problem with the new autobalance thing is that most people cannot actually switch sides. it wont let them! and then they get kicked



love it when that happens


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2010)

R9 info:

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2...edditors_a_server_admin_im_a_bc2cc_developer/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think 100k would be too high, seems a decently detailed sig is around 55 - 60. The 500x100 size is fine I think, oh well, guess just hope it changes sometime. Right now I run mine on 50 posts a page so for the people running 20 posts a page, they wouldn't be hit too much harder than I am right now, and I don't ever have an issue with only 10mb down.



obviously, 100KB would be too high. but thats the point - someone needed to decide how high was too high, and w1zzy picked 20KB as 'high enough'


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

well eitherway i wanted my sig at its default size after all whats worse then being killed by a crazy eyed medic wielding a shotgun 

it was 500x150 i believe but as u can see thats not the case right now


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

id rather have a site full of knowledge than a site with kick ass sigs .... just my 2 cents


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

true enough but sometimes sigs are worth a good laugh which is all i was going for


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2010)

That's really you isn't it reaper?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

no but ...as i explained to joe and on a different thread my eyes really were screwed up like that untill june of last year when i had 1 of my eyes pulled from the socket and reseated and muscles re attached to correct most of the problem so at one time my eyes were kinda like that and its how i earned the crazyeyesreaper name from my battlefield 2 clan the name just stuck thats all


the joke

"hey are you looking at me or are you looking at him" was also fairly common back then


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no but ...as i explained to joe and on a different thread my eyes really were screwed up like that untill june of last year when i had 1 of my eyes pulled from the socket and reseated and muscles re attached to correct most of the problem so at one time my eyes were kinda like that and its how i earned the crazyeyesreaper name from my battlefield 2 clan the name just stuck thats all
> 
> 
> the joke
> ...



daaaang ... that sounds like a painful recovery


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

yup for about a month i could only use 1 eye and since im legally blind it made gaming of any kind a bitch. but it was worth it now with my glasses on and walkin in public i dont look like a crack addict so well worth the torture lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well as long as you dont order pizza just to put it in your pants, you fine with me, you can even get it with oreo's if you like.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

lol screw that id rather eat the pizza and drink a beer and then shoot you with my shotgun in badcompany2 lol seems like a far better idea 

i await the day i earn kurgans dog tags


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true enough but sometimes sigs are worth a good laugh which is all i was going for



  I like your sig and I did get a good laugh. Thanks reaper


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got the game earlier and completed the single player.

The game was enjoyable but had lots of flaws.

Did anyone else play around with the destructible environments, I decided to play around to see how the effects where done.

Seems buildings have around 6-8 blow out points, and a single "B.O.P" completely disappears instantly, at the same time a dust cloud instantly spawns. I thought this was a pretty cheap affect : /

I was expecting a physics based destructible environment : [


AI really got on my nerves as well. May as well of been playing the game myself.

*un installs game* 

Guess not everyone can like a game lol


----------



## btarunr (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't think many PC gamers bought BC2 (or any Battlefield game) for its single-player.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

lol buying a battlefield game for single player is like buying a console FPS for bot matches lol

no one does that

battlefield is all about the multiplayer


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ...



i think i finally got it - steve buscemi from Mr Deeds?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 2, 2010)

lol yes indeed thats who it is


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I don't think many PC gamers bought BC2 (or any Battlefield game) for its single-player.



Okay :S

Odd point to make


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Okay :S
> 
> Odd point to make



i can see where you're coming from - 

but at the same time, the problems you have are a bigger deal in SP.  AI doesn't matter in MP. and destruction could be better but you are more worried about the knife in your back or AK in your face to pay that much attention to it.  when you don't dwell it actually looks pretty epic...

so i have to agree with bta and crazyeyes - the game is made in multiplayer, like all battlefields. expecting the SP to be great and the effects to be crazy powerful when the game will 90% be you and 30 other people fighting online is not really realistic. amazing physics destruction effects aren't really possible in an online FPS at a large scale.  most people wouldn't be able to run something like that.

sucks for you and SP, but for MP your issues don't really affect anything... and since BF is a MP game those issues in turn shouldn't really influence anyones purchase or opinion of the game overall...


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

The graphics would still be in the same in multi-player and annoy me.

Fair point on AI though.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> The graphics would still be in the same in multi-player and annoy me.
> 
> Fair point on AI though.



no i understand they would be the same, but my point is in MP you rarely have the time to inspect them.

when it is effectively a warzone, you are dodging rockets and gunfire and tanks, and the tank blows a building in front of you, you are more worried about saving your ass than how accurate the physics are.

MP is hectic and fast, and when you get in that mode you don't notice the specifics as much.  you just notice a huge warzone with buildings being destroyed and epic war.  it's just TOOO much fun to be thinking about the physics. at least for me.  there is so much more going on in multiplayer that your attention is divided, and it works to provide a truly epic experience. i can't even explain some of the amazing MP moments i have had. SP is ok but soo stale compared.

and the other point was performance. they needed a game that a lot of people could play at decent rates online. accurate physics destruction models would have made that impossible.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I got the game earlier and completed the single player.
> 
> The game was enjoyable but had lots of flaws.
> 
> ...



I don't completely understand what your saying, simply because there are 2 choices for games when you want destructible buildings, the 1st being Crysis, and if the buildings are made out of cement, it isnt happening. And the 2nd is a console port, Red Faction, which has more detailed construction, but I have seen the entire top half of buildings held up by some pretty flimsy metal poles.

So yes the destruction zones are a bit large, but who cares, it's destructible, the buildings drop, and it's competition offers nothing like it. Also more appears than just dust, thats the effect for roofs, if you hit anything cement bricks should fly out from where the wall use to be.

I can understand your single player frustrations and I can't really make any excuses there, except that, I don't even remember 1942, vietnam, or bf2 even really having a story driven single player campaign. The BF series is where multiplayer large scale warfare started, and I hope thats where the series stays pointed at.

But all of that brings me to the question... why are you uninstalling the game after just playing the single player and judging it solely on that? I mean me personally, I have only played through 1 SP mission, and if the SP is crap, I honestly don't care, because the games gonna give me the most play time in MP, and thats where the most fun is. I really don't even care if the game had an SP honestly


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no i understand they would be the same, but my point is in MP you rarely have the time to inspect them.
> 
> when it is effectively a warzone, you are dodging rockets and gunfire and tanks, and the tank blows a building in front of you, you are more worried about saving your ass than how accurate the physics are.
> 
> MP is hectic and fast, and when you get in that mode you don't notice the specifics as much.  you just notice a huge warzone with buildings being destroyed and epic war.  it's just TOOO much fun to be thinking about the physics. at least for me.



Stop saying " you" like it applies to all man  

I do see stuff like that its really annoying 


Just wanted to share my experience with the game is all : ]


Is there any FPS games that take more then a few hours to complete these days?
I've been let down more by each game that comes out in terms of gameplay, thinking of packing in the whole PC gaming thing because it it. : [




@at guy above, lots of games have these effects is what I'm saying, they're old this game just has more things that do it then usual.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Stop saying " you" like it applies to all man
> 
> I do see stuff like that its really annoying
> 
> ...



not FPS , but Just Cause 2 is awesome. stole 40 hours form me already. recommended.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> @at guy above, lots of games have these effects is what I'm saying, they're old this game just has more things that do it then usual.



I made a list of the 2 that I can think of, and I really dont even want to count Crysis. I really can't think of any good games besides the Red Faction series that have actually had destruction on this level.

But I still am going to say, play the multiplayer. I really don't think anyone here would have recommended you buy this game for the single player campaign, if you had asked before you bought it. It's just not what BF is about. And lots of games can pull some fancy tricks, but when it comes to multiplayer, things like destruction usually must be simplified, or flat out removed. This game looks amazing and you can flat out level houses with enemys in it, just too much fun.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

I don't want to play the multi-player dude thanks.

Not really my thing. I play games to get away from the world so playing online defeats the purpose for me.


In terms of listing though, all the effects are fairly simple, you'll find them in a lot of games : ] for example try shooting the top half of of a fence off, in fact shoot the top of a whole section of fence, look at the pattern repeat itself on the left over bottom half.

Its just a case of remove x and replace with y ( smoke and some spawned debris in most cases with a hole in other cases XD )

They do deserve kudos for implementing just so many things that react though, most devs don't even bother even though its not to hard to do : [


----------



## lemode (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Not really my thing. I play games to get away from the world so playing online defeats the purpose for me.



LOL worthy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> LOL worthy.



I fail to see how me not enjoying reality and thus escaping to books and games to escape is funny. Many people do the same. : /

Or is it the online part?


Maybe I should explain to you, people ( even ones behind a computer and miles away) are still people, people annoy me.

Sometimes I want a break. 

Sort of highlighted why I don't like online play with your post there


----------



## lemode (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I fail to see how me not enjoying reality and thus escaping to books and games to escape is funny. Many people do the same. : /
> 
> Or is it the online part?
> 
> ...



I just think your annoyance with online gaming is funny.

If that annoys you, makes me wonder why you belong to a public forum. Too many e-tards on the internet period. Not just in online gaming.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

2 things

Reply to first line : you laughed at me merely saying " not really my thing", doesn't really make me out to be annoyed does it?

Also you miss the point of the very piece you quoted.

"I play games to get away from the world"

Thus me being on a forum is irrelevant.
I go on a forum to interact with people, a game to game. 

Your logic sah, tis rather skiwiff.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2010)

I get tired of FPS' quickly since the majority of people who play them are complete retards. I kind of agree with panther as right now I'm enjoying HOI3 and just cause but I do like BF2 and BFBC2 occaisonally.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2010)

Ever experience this while gaming.  From the discussions I've read it appears that any multi burst weapon (pistol M93R, LMGs, and some ARs) exhibit this problem.  If you use a weapon that allows for firing 1 bullet at a time you will more then likely register more hits.  Or simply use less rounds.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2010)

Not as bad as that usually when the person is on the last bit of health and they live because of crappy hitboxes.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I got the game earlier and completed the single player.
> 
> The game was enjoyable but had lots of flaws.
> 
> ...



Maybe there should be a new thread for that then? The folks that come here are mostly people who enjoy the game as far as I can tell. If you aren't really into FPS games that may have put you on the wrong side of trying it out in the first place. I don't care for RPS games, so you know what ? I don't buy them or play them. Just a Thought !


----------



## shevanel (Apr 2, 2010)

i wouldve sold my 5870 for gaming  if BC2 hadnt come out. No other reason to own a gaming GPU at the moment.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 2, 2010)

can we ban panther from this thread? 

no but seriously can we


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> can we ban panther from this thread?
> 
> no but seriously can we



Yeah some head-scratching comments but be nice...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

I just wanted to say a physics based destructible environment should be nearly impossible only.  The explosion being generated in game by the physics would have the be the exact same on the 30+ computers connected to it.  The only way you can do that is if the server does the physic calculations and bandwidth  would be eaten alive by the data stream.

For clarification, only Bad Company has a Single Player story of any kind.  Single player mode in all other Battlefields should have just be called practice mod cause that is all it was.

I fell sorry for Panther because Battlefield Bad Company 2 is not really a single player game and $50 to play Single Player only is a waste of $40 and a bad investment.

Panther if you want a game you can play for a long time and not have to deal with people, switch to RPG's.  If you prefer shooters go with Mass Effect and Bio-shock.  If you want an RPG that is not FPSish and still fast paced, got with Star Ocean 3 and 4.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah a new thread would be fair enough, this was just the only active BBC thread so thought chatting about it here would be cool.

Thanks for the suggestions TLM, I actually started on RPGs but it feels they're short these days too.

Maybe I was just crap at gaming as a kid lol games felt longer.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 2, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Yeah a new thread would be fair enough, this was just the only active BBC thread so thought chatting about it here would be cool.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions TLM, I actually started on RPGs but it feels they're short these days too.
> 
> Maybe I was just crap at gaming as a kid lol games felt longer.



Really.  Not sure what RPG's you are playing, but

Star Ocean 3 = 70 hours +
Star Ocean 4 = 50 hours +
Dragon Age: Origins = I am 15% done at 23 hours in.

Those will last you plenty of time.  S.O. is a console game if that matters.

To stay on subject.  Why does the dot sight improve accuracy on the Sniper rifles?  That is just not plausible.


----------



## lemode (Apr 2, 2010)

EDIT*

need a break from the game for a few hours...don't want to get too burnt out.

had some good games on Kurgan's server with Stak. And apparently I got my k/d up 2 points not even really trying to do well today. lol I have just loaded the SAGIA w/slug rounds and magnum and I have pulled a 11-0 and 15-0 today with that.

If anyone needs the admin to do anything on Kurgan’s server PM me.


----------



## Stak (Apr 2, 2010)

lemode said:


> EDIT*
> 
> need a break from the game for a few hours...don't want to get too burnt out.
> 
> ...



lol started with 0.97 and ended up at 1.01Kd . Yes, we did have some nice games, we won all!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 3, 2010)

lemode said:


> EDIT*
> 
> need a break from the game for a few hours...don't want to get too burnt out.
> 
> ...



how long does it take to get slugs with that gun?


----------



## lemode (Apr 3, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> how long does it take to get slugs with that gun?



You unlock magnum rounds in your Teens don't really remember what level exactly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, this is very cool, last night the Chicago server filled right around this time, and it has been full through the entire night and entire morning, a full 24 hours of being practically full. Still looking for some mods, and if you don't want to mod and want to help out with some reserve slots, I have already had to make room for a few people since the server has been extremely active.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Ever experience this while gaming.  From the discussions I've read it appears that any multi burst weapon (pistol M93R, LMGs, and some ARs) exhibit this problem.  If you use a weapon that allows for firing 1 bullet at a time you will more then likely register more hits.  Or simply use less rounds.



Yep, I've had that happen, usually though I die before I can fire off that much. But I just have to restrain myself from holding down the trigger, yes it should make me more inaccurate by going full auto, but when I have the crosshairs dead on the guy the entire time, compensating for the recoil, he should die, and lots of times, they don['t.



lemode said:


> EDIT*
> 
> need a break from the game for a few hours...don't want to get too burnt out.
> 
> ...



Yeah you been playing like crazy


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

has anyone got any crashes in this game yet, I just got one about 3mins ago playin in multiplayer I was kickin arse in kurgans server and comin first on Atacama Desert then boom, it froze


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> has anyone got any crashes in this game yet, I just got one about 3mins ago playin in multiplayer I was kickin arse in kurgans server and comin first on Atacama Desert then boom, it froze



No crashes, but I cant seem to find any_ problem free _crossfire profiles


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> has anyone got any crashes in this game yet, I just got one about 3mins ago playin in multiplayer I was kickin arse in kurgans server and comin first on Atacama Desert then boom, it froze



just crashed about an hour ago for the first time ... game froze up


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

We now have 1 more mod for the Chicago server jlewis02/ShadowScorpion, anyones else interested in modding or getting a reserve slot, toss me a pm, a little bit more and the server will be set to stay up for good.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> just crashed about an hour ago for the first time ... game froze up



This sux ballz, glad im not the only one though, I thought it would be my overclock on the GPU but its not even hot down under!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

i can tell the weather is changing and my rig isnt going to take the overclock much longer. even under water the CPU idled today at 45deg cel when it was 80 deg F outside with no AC on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> This sux ballz, glad im not the only one though, I thought it would be my overclock on the GPU but its not even hot down under!



Why downclock the GPU, your running the processor over 1.3ghz faster than the factory rating. I had to drop my CPU OC 2 times in order for this game to be happy, but honestly it dont matter as I still play with it all on highs.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why downclock the GPU, your running the processor over 1.3ghz faster than the factory rating. I had to drop my CPU OC 2 times in order for this game to be happy, but honestly it dont matter as I still play with it all on highs.



Yeah I see your point, plus I forgot that this game was multithreaded plus I have high voltage on the CPU but its the only it stays stable at those speeds


----------



## bigtye (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, I get a random crash straight to desk top every now and then. Not often enough for me to try to fix.

As luck would have it, it always seems to be during a good round with a good squad on a good server. Lol, never when i am getting spawn camped against a team stacked bunch of muppets.

Tye


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

bigtye said:


> Yeah, I get a random crash straight to desk top every now and then. Not often enough for me to try to fix.
> 
> As luck would have it, it always seems to be during a good round with a good squad on a good server. Lol, never when i am getting spawn camped against a team stacked bunch of muppets.
> 
> Tye



I know your pain


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah some head-scratching comments but be nice...


Us older guys are to nice sometimes. A few more beers and I'll jump on the bandwagon.
Kurgan was full so I went to a foreign french server. No wonder they got their asses kicked in WW2. It was hardcore and I still kicked butt. Cover doesn't seem to be something they understand, to my benefit of course.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> has anyone got any crashes in this game yet, I just got one about 3mins ago playin in multiplayer I was kickin arse in kurgans server and comin first on Atacama Desert then boom, it froze



Man that would piss me off. I really haven't had any crashes or server problems except when it was disconnecting a couple nights ago and that was my ISP. My whole internet was screwed up. It is really stable with a dual core and old school 4870. Driver issues with the new 5000 series maybe ?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Man that would piss me off. I really haven't had any crashes or server problems except when it was disconnecting a couple nights ago and that was my ISP. My whole internet was screwed up. It is really stable with a dual core and old school 4870. Driver issues with the new 5000 series maybe ?



Yeah it could be that, 10.3 drivers are the easily the best so far, but could be my overclocks on my rig but that aint enough for me to put em back to default lol screw that, shit happens but I doubt it was your server, your server runs really well when Im on. Hopefully some patches should fix the game up a bit


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It is really stable with a dual core and old school 4870. Driver issues with the new 5000 series maybe ?



its not that stable for me (& I have 2 4870's so it should be twice as stable if were going by your comment) 

I got a CTD while searching for games in the browser (yep - still happends)

with me it will either CTD while searching for servers, CTD while trying to join servers or CTD as we win/lose the game right at the end in the middle of the short cinematic.

Its happend a few times while im in the middle of a game but very rarely. 

if I get a CTD while in the browser - I have to restart my PC otherwise it will just keep crashing over n over n over again n again every time i start the game back up & search for games.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> (& I have 2 4870's so it should be twice as stable if were going by your comment)


I don't know enough about Crossfire , but this struck me as funny ! Could it be that or twice as likely to have problems ? 
I think of a dual carb set up on a muscle car engine when I think video cards in crossfire


----------



## Frizz (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone find a permanent fix for the VSYNC issue on ATI cards? Changing resolutions back and forth works but I'm getting sick of having to do it everytime i start the game  ...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey guys just started playin the Single Player missions but am having an SLI issue.

Does Nvidia support SLI for this game?  Or by chance would anyone know if Evga has a SLI Profile patch that may help?

Later, oh by the way I suck at MP so dont really ask me to join.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

you cant be worse then my buddy kyle 0/13 in a match roflol


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 3, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you cant be worse then my buddy kyle 0/13 in a match roflol



looking at your sig i just realize you use the siaga 20k right?

I platinumed that weapon 2 days ago and using medic class


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah it could be that, 10.3 drivers are the easily the best so far, but could be my overclocks on my rig but that aint enough for me to put em back to default lol screw that, shit happens but I doubt it was your server, your server runs really well when Im on. Hopefully some patches should fix the game up a bit



It probably is your OC. Seems incredibly sensitive to any instability for some reason. I just moved from a GTX 280 to a 5850 with 10.3 on Win 7 64 and no issues.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> No crashes, but I cant seem to find any_ problem free _crossfire profiles



you need 10.3b beta drivers. they fix that.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at my awesome new avatar


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh like I said no issues with my 5850 (and it fixed my AA problems) but I definitely notice the longer load times now which sucks.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh like I said no issues with my 5850 (and it fixed my AA problems) but I definitely notice the longer load times now which sucks.



the load times are annoying. we need that patch naaaao.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the load times are annoying. we need that patch naaaao.



What loading times do you's speak of?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> What loading times do you's speak of?



nvidia players load faster than ATI.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 3, 2010)

So, I have to say it: 

While I have been *loving* BC2 very much, it has only made my gaming heart ache for BF3 

I want this same game with GIANT maps, 64 man servers, 6 man squads, Commanders, jet dog fighting and proper chopper combat!!!! 

In all honesty, the BF2 player in me just feels a tad disappointed in the scope of this one but I suppose its just because I come from spoiled origins  (sucks to be in a server with friends and say "sorry, we already have 4 in our squad, you'll have to join another")


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

i have to agree i loved BF2 altho i hated ppl in jets seriously i friggin hate jets


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> So, I have to say it:
> 
> While I have been *loving* BC2 very much, it has only made my gaming heart ache for BF3
> 
> ...



yes, BF3 with this engine would be madness.


and yeah the squad thing sucks, we use teamspeak so we can have 8 of us, and we just stick to two squads. of course, this takes preperation beforehand.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys just started playin the Single Player missions but am having an SLI issue.
> 
> Does Nvidia support SLI for this game?  Or by chance would anyone know if Evga has a SLI Profile patch that may help?
> 
> Later, oh by the way I suck at MP so dont really ask me to join.



wow here we go with the dual carburetor theory again ! Juust a guess


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys just started playin the Single Player missions but am having an SLI issue.
> 
> Does Nvidia support SLI for this game?  Or by chance would anyone know if Evga has a SLI Profile patch that may help?
> 
> *Later, oh by the way I suck at MP so dont really ask me to join.*



Me too. Maybe we should start our own server? lol


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 3, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Maybe I should explain to you, people ( even ones behind a computer and miles away) are still people, people annoy me.
> 
> Sometimes I want a break.



But what better way to remove the people annoyance than knifing them to the head  Even if you get noobtubed constantly by some player, getting him once with knife is already worth it, even if you get knifed back.

You should really try the MP at least when you are not annoyed with people or feeling like socializing. Thing MP as SP with perfect AI and almost no game is the same as the previous one, especially if you change server/time of day.



Mussels said:


> nvidia players load faster than ATI.



Oh, that's why I'm among the first to spawn (and laying my mines to enemy's ) 



EastCoasthandle said:


> Ever experience this while gaming.  From the discussions I've read it appears that any multi burst weapon (pistol M93R, LMGs, and some ARs) exhibit this problem.  If you use a weapon that allows for firing 1 bullet at a time you will more then likely register more hits.  Or simply use less rounds.



That's just server/player lag. I shot this guy 10 times, knifed him 3 times and he just stood there.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 3, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> So, I have to say it:
> 
> While I have been *loving* BC2 very much, it has only made my gaming heart ache for BF3
> 
> ...





That sums up my opinion, as well.  I would donate $10 a week, for the next 3 years, to a village of shell fish eating midgets if they would release BF3 tomorrow.

By the way, I finally unlocked the M60 for the medic, and boy what a difference it makes.  It's like a whole new world.  When you shoot at people they actually die.  BAM BAM BAM!!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 3, 2010)

man i'm still having a blast.  Now i got a question for you guys.. If a product(5870) is shipped via usps priority from new york(manhatten area) to Rhode island(anywhere its a small state).  at 4:45pm on friday.. is it possible it will arrive today on sat... it says it's in transit to destination just leaving some place in long island?


----------



## shevanel (Apr 3, 2010)

HELP!

I need to do a fresh os install because after removing and selling a titanum xfi card and enabling onboard my sound has been screwed up beyond repair!

Should I deauthorize BC2 first or would it work if I copied over the install dir. and move it it back over after the win7 install finishes?

exodusprime, youll get it monday or tuesday.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 3, 2010)

yes deauthorize it, save yourself a phone call to ea. THE SUCK!!! at customer service


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> HELP!
> 
> I need to do a fresh os install because after removing and selling a titanum xfi card and enabling onboard my sound has been screwed up beyond repair!
> 
> ...



lol you sold that card you sons a bitch, LOL!!! thats what you get


----------



## shevanel (Apr 3, 2010)

i couldnt find a pci bracket for it and I move my pc often so it kept falling out lol


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 3, 2010)

oh and duct tape wasnt a option huh! you think im joking. lol


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 3, 2010)

I've have been doing great tonight and brought .48 up to .51, Life is good for the oldman.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 3, 2010)

I've gotten two black screens while playing this.. black screen for few seconds then nothing from monitor... GPU issue? Only game it's happening to so far - also only intensive graphical game I've been playing in a while. Rather annoying, anyone else having similar issues or is it just me? :\


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nvidia players load faster than ATI.



For real, I haven't noticed any loading issues, then again I got a fast net onnection and a SSD


----------



## computertechy (Apr 3, 2010)

loving this game to bits atm. here are some server's for the uk people(all are also welcome but watch ur ping hehe)

we are also recruiting active player's who are interested in fun but who also want to play matches. see sig


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> For real, I haven't noticed any loading issues, then again I got a fast net onnection and a SSD



i load faster than most of my friends/squadmates, but its clear some people are way ahead - and it was mentioned in some 'upcoming' patch notes a week or two back that ATI players loaded slower, and it would be fixed.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i load faster than most of my friends/squadmates, but its clear some people are way ahead - and it was mentioned in some 'upcoming' patch notes a week or two back that ATI players loaded slower, and it would be fixed.



I see, its weird how a video card brand can cause loading issues, but thats software related of course


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I see, its weird how a video card brand can cause loading issues, but thats software related of course



only thing that comes to mind for me, is that DX11/10.1 loads slower than 9.0/10.0, and they're optimising that in the patch.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> only thing that comes to mind for me, is that DX11/10.1 loads slower than 9.0/10.0, and they're optimising that in the patch.



ok that makes sense now

Are these stats any good guys?


----------



## Gzero (Apr 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> ok that makes sense now
> 
> Are these stats any good guys?http://img.techpowerup.org/100403/My BFBC2 Stats.jpg



Totally depends on whether you have been playing with team mates (people you play regularly with on vent/ts) or that was completely acquired through online lone wolf skillz.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

Gzero said:


> Totally depends on whether you have been playing with team mates (people you play regularly with on vent/ts) or that was completely acquired through online lone wolf skillz.



Lone wolf, I have  no friends on BFBC2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2010)

you main goal in the game is maxing out ALL classes which doesnt take until lvl 23-25 if you do it right. then after that you can play ANY class ANY time you want will ALL weapons!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> you main goal in the game is maxing out ALL classes which doesnt take until lvl 23-25 if you do it right. then after that you can play ANY class ANY time you want will ALL weapons!!!!



Ok I see, Battlefiled 1943 and this one are my first ones to actually take seriously so Im kinda new to the stats


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 3, 2010)

Any 5770 users, can you run high? I'll be downgrading to the red side next week  (wanted something cooler for the summer). Crossfire could be fun first time ever too and then I'd be back to same wattage as now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> you main goal in the game is maxing out ALL classes which doesnt take until lvl 23-25 if you do it right. then after that you can play ANY class ANY time you want will ALL weapons!!!!



I did the exact opposite, I finally unlocked the last of the full kits at rank 29


----------



## douglatins (Apr 3, 2010)

About loading times, its crazy i sometimes just enter the game and there are people already bombing the MCOMs.

I had every weapon in rank 24 i think, maybe lower dont remember


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Any 5770 users, can you run high? I'll be downgrading to the red side next week  (wanted something cooler for the summer). Crossfire could be fun first time ever too and then I'd be back to same wattage as now



depends how optimised DX11 is - Even with these overclocked 4870s i still get the occasional slow down but usually right at the end when it plays the FMV sequence & the jets roar in & blows some shit up -then my 4870s are like wtfbbq-q-q-q-q-q


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you need 10.3b beta drivers. they fix that.



Still getting the bloody horizontal gray lines in Xfire mode.
I think I have narrowed down the problem to in game MSAA.
In a game AF is also 100% broken so to get full x16 full scene AF you have to force it via CCC, and that has 0% performance loss - which is a bit odd but thats how it is.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> depends how optimised DX11 is - Even with these overclocked 4870s i still get the occasional slow down but usually right at the end when it plays the FMV sequence & the jets roar in & blows some shit up -then my 4870s are like wtfbbq-q-q-q-q-q



So that would be on DX10? Now I keep details medium and else on high and no slowdowns. Jets are no problem, but large maps like panama went laggy with high details. So maybe it's a bit much to expect weaker card to do better 



SK-1 said:


> Still getting the bloody horizontal gray lines in Xfire mode.
> I think I have narrowed down the problem to in game MSAA.
> In a game AF is also 100% broken so to get full x16 full scene AF you have to force it via CCC, and that has 0% performance loss - which is a bit odd but thats how it is.



Eew, don't say something like that when I'm thinking crossfire  Don't really want artifacts as I've had none so far in the game. Maybe R9 helps that should be out next week.

On another note, finally got the stationary weapon pin and with it new insignia.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 3, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1837349#post1837349


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Eew, don't say something like that when I'm thinking crossfire  Don't really want artifacts as I've had none so far in the game. Maybe R9 helps that should be out next week.



I tried to post a screen cap, but paint just caps a white pic

Ill figure a way to get a picture posted.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

With AI disabled. No lines but little square blocks (only in certain situations) and crappy bad, low FPS performance.





With AI enabled. Blocks and gray lines (almost all of the time) but excellent (100+fps) performance.
Rarely, if ever, drops below 60 fps.









Single card is no problems.

So far this is the ONLY game I've experienced any Xfire issues. But, ironically enough, this is one of the few games that Xfire actually benefits my system


----------



## shevanel (Apr 3, 2010)

you have every in-game setting to the absolute max?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> With AI disabled. No lines but little square blocks (only in certain situations) and crappy bad, low FPS performance.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100403/Capture345.jpg
> 
> With AI enabled. Blocks and gray lines (almost all of the time) but excellent (100+fps) performance.
> ...



same problem. 2x 5850s.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

shevanel said:


> you have every in-game setting to the absolute max?



Yes.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

well the game has issues as ive mentioned before i cant run dx 11 or dx10 mode im forced to run the game via DX9 forced via the ini file just so i can play


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Issues with ATi or the game?^


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 3, 2010)

im guessing the game because...

metro 2033 runs fine in DX11
so does Alien vs Predator as well as Heaven Bench all the other DX11 bs benchmarks just badcompany2 dosent want to run properly


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 3, 2010)

how the fuck do u get 100+ fps.. when i turn all my settings on low and get 40 if im lucky.. with a 295 with latest drivers... what the gay


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> how the fuck do u get 100+ fps.. when i turn all my settings on low and get 40 if im lucky.. with a 295 with latest drivers... what the gay



Wow... big discrepancy there.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah man. all max including AA, HBAO on 1080p w/2x5850s gets me 114 avg up to 140. i never saw it get below 100 but there were no explosions and it was just me testing the cards. i'm sure it will drop but i doubt often.  nearly twice what a single card was doing.  of course i get the gray lines every 40 seconds or so, which ruins it.


----------



## Nimmer (Apr 3, 2010)

digibucc said:


> same problem. 2x 5850s.



Sup DIGI

there are threads on this

Rage3d

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?p=1336200521#post1336200521

Guru3d

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=318443

Hard OCP

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1508235

There are more but basically there are 3 major issues
with Xfire and AFAIK 5 series cards on BC2

1. textures flickering
2. slow load times
3. Lines across screen

Ati has ATTEMPTED to fix each one of there but the general consensus is the lines are still there. 

The best combo process for me was:

Uninstall Manager 
Driver Sweeper
Ccleaner Registry sweep (anything ati)
Delete EvrieTing ATI
10.3 whql
Reboot
XFire profiles. (uninstall the ones that are there with the crossfire profile install manager)
XFrire profiles (actual install)

Result

THERE ARE STILL RANDOM LINES HORIZONTALLY ON SCREEN 2X -3X MAX PER GAME
TEXTURE FLICKERING IS COMPLETELY GONE
GAME LOADS SLOWER THAN SYRUP. 17 920 & SSD and I am last to spawn every map.
2560x1600 8xSSAA 16xAF & Everything highest setting 90-110fps

I can live with the lines cause the games looks fabulous finally


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> Sup DIGI
> 
> there are threads on this
> 
> ...



I have a mission now...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i load faster than most of my friends/squadmates, but its clear some people are way ahead - and it was mentioned in some 'upcoming' patch notes a week or two back that ATI players loaded slower, and it would be fixed.



I'd have to put my 280 back in to time it which ain't happening right now but it's at least 15 seconds longer if not 20. I can test DX9 though...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 3, 2010)

server I have been playing on for the last 2hrs just went down. prior to going down it started to get real laggy. tried to join other servers & despite it saying 27/32 the browser tells me its full - so I do a refresh - & now its 26/32 = servers still full. so i refresh it a 3rd time *BAM* CTD.

how long is it going to take to sort this game out?? they deserve an olympic medal for this or something


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 3, 2010)

i wanna know why my 295 gets 40fps tops


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 3, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i wanna know why my 295 gets 40fps tops



cause its not ATI 


not sure ... have new drivers came out lately? did you install the newish drivers correctly?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 3, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i wanna know why my 295 gets 40fps tops



SLI scaling is broken just like ATI Crossfire.  They have not patched it in the drivers yet.

If you force the game to run off 1 GPU, you should get better performance.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> SLI scaling is broken just like ATI Crossfire.  They have not patched it in the drivers yet.
> 
> If you force the game to run off 1 GPU, you should get better performance.



he's comparing it to us, in Crossfire, getting 100+ fps, with everything full max, 1080p. every single option in in game menu maxed, vsync off (duh)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> SLI scaling is broken just like ATI Crossfire.  They have not patched it in the drivers yet.
> 
> If you force the game to run off 1 GPU, you should get better performance.



Is crossfire really broken? I can't imagine that in the PC beta I was able to play the game all high, 8x AA, 4x AF with a Athlon II 240 @ 3ghz and a single 4870. Even now, playing same settings with my PII 720 @ 3.1ghz, I just cant imagine that only half of my card is working, I wouldnt think it would be able to push the game at 1920x1200 that well solo.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 3, 2010)

I am probably wrong.  It was broken at one point with the flicker issue, but the 10.3 drivers should have fixed that if I recall.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't have flickering and I'm running 10.1's, in the beta they fixed the flickering, I had the flickering issues while running the 10.1's, I remember triptex moving to 10.2's, then DICE patched the game. I still had 10.1's and my flickering went away, but trip with 10.2's had flickering. I haven't updated my drivers since then either.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Think Ill try 10.1 and 10.2 just for the hell of it...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 3, 2010)

Too be honest, when I tested 10.1's, I found that 9.12's actually had better performance, granted I'm sure thats not true for the 5000 series.


----------



## Nimmer (Apr 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Too be honest, when I tested 10.1's, I found that 9.12's actually had better performance, granted I'm sure thats not true for the 5000 series.




lots of non xfrie users are reporting this exact thing even with 5k series


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2010)

This seems like the only real fix for me.
1) Load the game.
2) Change resolution to something else.
3) Change it back to normal resolution.
4) Enable Vsync.
5) Problem solved for that game session.

I saw a flickering fix. To fix it just go to your Bad Company 2 folder in your documents folder and edit in settings.ini
set HSAO= false


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah man. all max including AA, HBAO on 1080p w/2x5850s gets me 114 avg up to 140. i never saw it get below 100 but there were no explosions and it was just me testing the cards. i'm sure it will drop but i doubt often.  nearly twice what a single card was doing.  of course i get the gray lines every 40 seconds or so, which ruins it.



What's your clock speeds again?  I'm running 775/1100  My FPS goes from 60-120 I'm on the DL (DownLow) with overclocking, as I already play all my games max settings without any lag.


*UPDATE*

I know this has been around and around from forum to forum. BUT, has anybody come up with a solution on the GSOD / Freezing? I ALWAYS do bad ass when I am like 17/5 but when I play shitty 6/15 I don't get any GSOD/ Freezing? What's the BIZ, it's obviously a driver problem with ATI 5850's because on all other ones, nobody is getting these errors...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 4, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> wow here we go with the dual carburetor theory again ! Juust a guess



Dude you lost me 



Wile E said:


> Me too. Maybe we should start our own server? lol



totally


----------



## Stak (Apr 4, 2010)

Just unlocked pp2000 and neostead....

Pp2000 AWESOME weapon. Didnt like the uzi...
And neostead(lvl 20) too good too, with 12 gague, extended mags 

@CHAOS_KILLA 

Lol 200+ kills with m2 CG


----------



## Stak (Apr 4, 2010)

Hmm, should i wait Before i buy a hd5850? Reading bout probs with 5k cards.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

there are some issues but it took me less than a day to work everything out. get a reference card. XFX XXX or Black if you are in USA - idk otherwise.

I have 2 in XFire and love them. waiting for my adapter for eyefinity


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Stak said:


> Hmm, should i wait Before i buy a hd5850? Reading bout probs with 5k cards.



Dude, you will be one happy lad if you get a HD5850, best price/performance card you can get right now


----------



## Stak (Apr 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> there are some issues but it took me less than a day to work everything out. get a reference card. XFX XXX or Black if you are in USA - idk otherwise.
> 
> I have 2 in XFire and love them. waiting for my adapter for eyefinity



I getting sapphire's vapor-x card as it looks awesome and it cools 15c more(idle) and 30c (load)


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Stak said:


> I getting sapphire's vapor-x card as it looks awesome and it cools 15c more(idle) and 30c (load)



Yeah I saw those Vapour X cards from sapphire with the nice glossy blue and black design, I hope they make the HD5890's like that


----------



## Stak (Apr 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yeah I saw those Vapour X cards from sapphire with the nice glossy blue and black design, I hope they make the HD5890's like that



http://mycom.nl/Products/View/ATI Radeon HD5870 VaporX,1GB/266634.aspx

the hd 5870 Vapor-x looks different(worse imo) so maybe the hd5890 will look as good as, worse, or better. No idea ^^


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Stak said:


> http://mycom.nl/Products/View/ATI Radeon HD5870 VaporX,1GB/266634.aspx
> 
> the hd 5870 Vapor-x looks different(worse imo) so maybe the hd5890 will look as good as, worse, or better. No idea ^^



I think the HD5870 versions looks cool also but the HD5850 beats when it comes to looks IMO


----------



## Stak (Apr 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I think the HD5870 versions looks cool also but the HD5850 beats when it comes to looks IMO


yup hd5870 looks cool also


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Anyone up for trying to get the Chicago server filled up again? If we can get 4 or so of us in there people will trickle in then once we hit 10, should be set.



Nimmer said:


> lots of non xfrie users are reporting this exact thing even with 5k series



Interesting, but whats even more interesting is in CF'd. But my last test of it was back in beta, so maybe it's changed by now.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for trying to get the Chicago server filled up again? If we can get 4 or so of us in there people will trickle in then once we hit 10, should be set.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, but whats even more interesting is in CF'd. But my last test of it was back in beta, so maybe it's changed by now.



Im up for it!


----------



## travva (Apr 4, 2010)

ill hop on too


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Come on ppl, hop on and lets create some CHAOS! lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Joining you 2 now, lets get this rolling!


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

I will join shortly im in bc2cc tho.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Same here. What is the server name?


BTW, I just finished my first online match with Crossfire enabled. Damn. Its surreal. 100+ fps online.
I've been avoiding it due to the gray line issue but with the little workaround, its just stunning. Crisp, fast and gorgeous looking. No comparison to a single 5870 now. Gaming nirvana. 
Always a few issues with multi GPU setups, but Damn... this is worth it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The server name is [TPU] Kurganz Krazy Klubhouz, you can see it on post one. Seaching "[TPU]" should get it, make sure TPU is caps. We now have 6 of us.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

Weapon Damage for Assualt Kit Video


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

alexsubri said:


> What's your clock speeds again?  I'm running 775/1100  My FPS goes from 60-120 I'm on the DL (DownLow) with overclocking, as I already play all my games max settings without any lag.



2x5850s @ 780/1160 , stock voltage.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

Now that was fun, especially comin first 3X in a row lol


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a lot of fun tonight guys.  Chaos even killed me without using a rocket or 40mm grenade!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I had a lot of fun tonight guys.  Chaos even killed me without using a rocket or 40mm grenade!



Alright, I dont want to hear you starting rumors that he uses guns, I wont stand for this blasphemy! Thanks to you, Chaos and others, the server is now full, so lets hope it keeps packed so other TPUers can enjoy the game.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

It was fun but I got noob tubed alot.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I had a lot of fun tonight guys.  Chaos even killed me without using a rocket or 40mm grenade!



LMAO hahaha Im bit of a explosion freak



1Kurgan1 said:


> Alright, I dont want to hear you starting rumors that he uses guns, I wont stand for this blasphemy! Thanks to you, Chaos and others, the server is now full, so lets hope it keeps packed so other TPUers can enjoy the game.



No problem Bru


----------



## lemode (Apr 4, 2010)

i shall retire my toon now and forever have this kill count...


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

i just want my new shiny shotgun and the nice new shells so i can better kill you all with lol that damn armor that gives 25% more life and the fact i gotta get in close is fairly frustrating


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 4, 2010)

lemode said:


> i shall retire my toon now and forever have this kill count...http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/6666.jpg​



You clearly don't play that much battlefield lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 4, 2010)

what the hell is a toon?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

character, fighter name.  just your in game name/stats/etc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> character, fighter name.  just your in game name/stats/etc



like a cartoon? i don't get it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 4, 2010)

Its a slang term for your character in a game.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

its stupid i call it soldier, take that toon crap back to your wow game


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

I always thought it was your "call sign". I guess I'm just old school.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Not old school, just normal school...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> its stupid i call it soldier, take that toon crap back to your wow game



no need to be an ass


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

i'd have to agree tho, toon makes no sense unless your char LOOKS like a cartoon...

'crap' aside, it does sound just like WoW thinking.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no need to be an ass



you don't need to be an ass either.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

*FOV effect your crosshair?*

I was reading a thread indicating that when you change your FOV it effects your crosshair.  Or better yet, effects where your bullets land.  I tried this just for laughs and noticed that when I reduced my FOV from 80 to near default settings I noticed that shooting from the hip was a lot more accurate.  Using ironsight/scope was about the same.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I was reading a thread indicating that when you change your FOV it effects your crosshair.  Or better yet, effects where your bullets land.  I tried this just for laughs and noticed that when I reduced my FOV from 80 to near default settings I noticed that shooting from the hip was a lot more accurate.  Using ironsight/scope was about the same.



Aw crap. Can you link us to that thread please?


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> you don't need to be an ass either.



wow, that just tripped me out, are you talking to youself, lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

... digi just told himself not to be an ass.


----------



## computertechy (Apr 4, 2010)

LMAO i was gonna say something, no point now as Marineborn & Mussel's beat me to it


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

i just thought of the implications, and had to try it. it's a space/time continuum warp


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

DONT YOU DARE F$#%$%^ divide by zero you sons a bitch


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw crap. Can you link us to that thread please?



Try it for yourself.  There is really nothing more to it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2010)

I am wondering if this helps explain why I can't hit shit with certain things like the side mounted machine guns on tanks. I'm sure it's not the entire problem


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

i reset my FoV for now anyway.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

One person tested it and he believes that the bullets fire to the right of the crosshair at higher FOV settings except for the few he mentioned (linked above).  I agree with his findings because when I changed it my shooting from the hip accuracy got a lot better.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 4, 2010)

That thread made my head spin.

Can someone write an informative post base on the info on that link?

I'm using default FOV.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 4, 2010)

Maybe you are seeing better aim because smaller FOV brings objects closer ?) Interesting testing none the less.

What I've noticed that if I play in Norway I hit less than if I play in Sweden. Ping difference is 47 to 31, so that shouldn't affect. So far hit detection hasn't bothered me, thing I noticed from Beta to retail was that engineer guns worked when in Beta they didn't. Sometimes it feel fishy, mostly when I die before the enemy 

edit: 4000th post, w00t


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 4, 2010)

So you play in both Norway and Sweden and your location says Finland...how's that work?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 4, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So you play in both Norway and Sweden and your location says Finland...how's that work?



TV2 servers are located in Norway and Gotland servers are in Sweden. Both have something like 20 servers with punkbuster on, so it's easy to search and always have full games to play on. That way 

Think Finland has some servers too, but didn't really ever play in them on BF2142 either. I like more multinational stuff.

edit: here's list of TV2 servers as an example http://battle.no/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Engineer weapons in the beta were flat out useless.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, you really do pay when you are not on a PB enabled server (which specifically has PB off).  I've seen so much cheating that it really is worth seeking out and writing down all the PB enabled servers out there.  I've seen more 0-X player scoreboards on an PB off server then I ever do in a PB on server :shadedshu.  It doesn't mean that PB has stopped all the cheating but it buffers it to a degree where you can at least get some enjoyment out of the game.


----------



## lemode (Apr 4, 2010)

LOL I absolutely love how “go back to MW”, “you must be from MW”, and “go back to WoW” have become the new (ish) insults directed towards other (online) gamers. Now obviously I am being sarcastic here. I for one have never played WoW as there were countless Fantasy games/MMOs that preceded its arrival. Being an avid MMO gamer from 1999 on, I have been there and played too many elf, orc, sword shield type games. Anyway, point being that ignorant supposed insults like that without knowing a persons gaming history makes you look dumb and stirs up tons of  from me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I played WoW, and I played a shitload of it, now who wants to 1v1 knife fight


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2010)

if you use FOV not the standard, the crosshair/aim goes out of whack cause the engine doesnt like you changing the FOV. end story.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it's because they only change vert. and not both hor. and vert.  But needless to say when you do change it the crosshairs become  misaligned according to the results in that thread.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I played WoW, and I played a shitload of it, now who wants to 1v1 knife fight



lol  not me man, not me...


----------



## lemode (Apr 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I think it's because they only change hor and not both hor. and vert.  But needless to say when you do change it the crosshairs become  misaligned according to the results in that thread.




I currently play @ 1400x900 res on my Samsung (because it was attached to my backup rig and I am too lazy to go unplug/reconnect my larger monitor) and the FOV calculator told me that I should play at 66 FOV. Had tested it all the way up to 80 and my accuracy was thrown off hardcore. at that low a resolution the base 55 to 66 are all that work for me. Anything higher throws me off completely.

Not to mention at 89+ I feel motion sickness haha.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

How do you change horizontal? I thought you could only change vertical which would make it scale correctly? I havent noticed any issues with FOV changes myself.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> How do you change horizontal? I thought you could only change vertical which would make it scale correctly? I havent noticed any issues with FOV changes myself.



That's the point, you can't change it only vert.  When they allowed for FOV change they only allow vert. and not both vert. and hor.  Which IMO is why we are seeing this phenomenon.  For me, as long as I use the ironsight or scope I don't have that much of a problem.  It's only when shooting from the hip I see that I'm missing when the crosshair says I should be hitting.  That initially gave me the impression of poor hit rego but in fact the hit rego in that regard is fine.  It's when you hit, see the blood splatter and don't get the "x" is when it's a hit rego problem.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah but vert should simply push it up or down, not left or right... or am i missing something?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah but vert should simply push it up or down, not left or right... or am i missing something?


Yeah that's right.  I'll edit that for the correction.

Here is the calculator that explains what is changed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That's the point, you can't change it only vert.  When they allowed for FOV change they only allow vert. and not both vert. and hor.  Which IMO is why we are seeing this phenomenon.  For me, as long as I use the ironsight or scope I don't have that much of a problem.  It's only when shooting from the hip I see that I'm missing when the crosshair says I should be hitting.  That initially gave me the impression of poor hit rego but in fact the hit rego in that regard is fine.  It's when you hit, see the blood splatter and don't get the "x" is when it's a hit rego problem.



I thought it just scales, I know for a fact that the width of what I can see has increased by a lot.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

i think im gonna take a break from BC2 im awaiting future patches  

the way dice has there servers setup infuriates me in that the server tries to predict what you will do so say kurgan shoots me with 2 rounds i turn around fire 4-5 myself i was already dead but do to how there server percieves things it gives me time to kill him before it registers im dead. Thats anger inducing as it is. but i noticed in a match today 3 headshots back to back before i killed someone and thats with a shotgun at point blank range ie i could have knifed them but i was testing it out.

M1911 = 2 shots to the head with regular ammo 
Saiga = 3 shots 

maybe its because i dont have the body armor or magnum rounds but its rather mind numbing to think about   i have blow 3 giant chuncks of kurgans head away before he dies your like a zombie dude


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dont be so sure on the knifing, I've stabbed people many a time and had them live to stab me. The way I deal with it is to think, it has also happened to them, but it still upsets me sometimes when I really want those tags.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

i dont care about tags its the fact that i can jump in on BF2 and if i headshot someone there dead period in badcompany if it does kill them they can still kill me and usually it dosent kill them thats what aggrevates me


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Engineer weapons in the beta were flat out useless.



lol ... and you think they fixed them now?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 4, 2010)

I can proudly say I never played an MMO. Thats a level of nerdom I have yet to achieve.


----------



## lemode (Apr 4, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol ... and you think they fixed them now?



that's a good point. i think over half the engi weapons are still useless. the UZI is the only gun I use. even then, i still prefer using a shotgun as engi over their SMGs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol ... and you think they fixed them now?



I didnt say that, but there are some that are good, and the pp2000 is amazing, and thats basically how I feel about LMG's, 1 - 2 good guns and the rest are garbage.



TheMailMan78 said:


> I can proudly say I never played an MMO. Thats a level of nerdom I have yet to achieve.



I can proudly say I have achieved that level of nerdom


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

I played WOW for around 2hrs but it was dumb to me so I stoped.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didnt say that, but there are some that are good, and the pp2000 is amazing, and thats basically how I feel about LMG's, 1 - 2 good guns and the rest are garbage.


hmmm I will have to try out the pp2000




> I can proudly say I have achieved that level of nerdom



lol ... i have played a few also


----------



## lemode (Apr 4, 2010)

MMO’s are good for only one thing…PvP. I don’t give a shit about story/lore/or any of that other carebear crap.

I started with Dark Ages of Camelot/ Shadowbane…the PvP was more epic than any game you’ve ever played online outside the MMO genera.

Ignorance is bliss in this case I guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2010)

has anyone played around with the 'render ahead limit' settings??


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

Kurgan needs to manager his BC2 server. Too many Spawn Campers. Makes it annoying and waste of time to play. If rules are posted, enforce them.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2010)

Killer Rubber Ducky needs to not make demands of others.  You have an issue, donate and help moderate.

*Beat you to it Kurgan*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

I would if i knew how
most usurpers on his server go by the Clan Tag LOEG


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

yea ive seen it as well  4 ppl on the ridge on flag B on the winter map 3 medics 1 engineer they just rocket whomever shows up etc behind the building they camped me what during 2 matches for about 10 kills not counting the others they killed


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 4, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea ive seen it as well  4 ppl on the ridge on flag B on the winter map 3 medics 1 engineer they just rocket whomever shows up etc behind the building they camped me what during 2 matches for about 10 kills not counting the others they killed



thats not spawn camping thats guarding a flag?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

uh only killing the ppl spawning under you is camping is it not?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

No they crowd the spawn or base depending on map and destroy you when you spawn aka spawn camping or base raping. I warn them but they laugh. If i knew how to donate to become moderator I would


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

also if all your kills are coming from ppl that havent even been on the map 5 seconds is rather lame


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

Are they still in game doing it?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah off and on. Kinda like testing the waters. I think I scared them abit when I claimed I was listing all the violators tags on the TPU forums.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

i quit the game earlier but my experience was when the server had no TPU members online not sure whos camping ducks game but ive seen it more then a few times usually its medics with engineers or assualt using infinite grenade launchers lol with a medic on standby


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

Im on teamspeak let me know I will warn them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

this time it is usually a conglomerate of types


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

........spawn campers, good i beleive its your own fault if your getting spawn camped, get some teamwork and push them back otherwise stop sucking HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> ........spawn campers, good i beleive its your own fault if your getting spawn camped, get some teamwork and push them back otherwise stop sucking HAHAHAHHA



You wouldn't say that if you died instantly upon spawning within your own base far away from any of the capture points every time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

and i also find it funny cause on marines server ive encouterd a few ppl that well cant be killed  as in rocket to the face and nothing happens roflol seen them steamroll on a few occasion so i stuck with kurgans server


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You wouldn't say that if you died instantly upon spawning within your own base far away from any of the capture points every time.



i have my own server rubbber, and its hardcore, and if im on the team getting spawn camped i take it and tell all the people on my team you should have had some teamwork if you didnt want to get spawn camped you brought this on yourself, and its tue, 10 snipers on a team dont help capture flags, people playing like COD losers dont capture flag. and people need to learn that, so i just let it happen and it doesnt bother me 1 bit, i dont kick or complain, if it was real war and us forces or anyone pushed the enemy back into there base you can bet your ass they wouldn't be like HEY LETS BACK OFF! this isnt fair..lol


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and i also find it funny cause on marines server ive encouterd a few ppl that well cant be killed  as in rocket to the face and nothing happens roflol seen them steamroll on a few occasion so i stuck with kurgans server



yeah your always gonna have hackers anywhere, shit happens, i cant moderate 24/7 and my server is hardcore and runz punkbuster, i dont think josh is using punkbuster for lag issues. and hardcore isnt for everyone.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2010)

To donate and/or help with moderating, you simply PM Kurgan at 1Kurgan1 on TPU forums.  He will accept donations through Paypal and important women from Russia, China, or Norway.  He does not accept cash, check, bits or string, or puppies.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

true but this aint real war. The server has posted rules. If i knew how to become mod i would. i wouldnt insta kick. I would warn twice and kick 3rd. i play to enjoy myself. If i can't enjoy myself, waste of effin time buying the game eh? i can take alot of stuff but not even giving me the chance to blow your brains out the back of your head and one of them. my 2 cents. How much do i need to donate to mod? laughingman?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

true enough man not knocking you for it just saying in almost every match on your server that ive played ive encoutered one person that could just not be killed usually they have no clan tag but on 6 occasions 5 of them had someone that just didnt die something like 30 kills in a round it was rather nuts a few times  kurgans servers alright i get the least amount of lag there. but i do agree spawn camping is the bad team but tell me marine will u switch to the other team just cause your side sucks? whats more frustrating is knowing you can win with teamwork easily but ppl are to busy bunny hopping and wanting the tank and just spam grenade launchers or rockets. as far as im concerned its rather boring to be spawn camped and more boring to vs ppl that cant even be a challange if you remove there happy explosives. especially when it just becomes a nade fest... 

another issue i have toss a grenade takes about 3-5 seconds to explode where as grenade launcher is instant  makes grenades usless except for scaring ppl in houses etc


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

i guess killer, to each there own, bc2 is a war simulator, but who needs it to be realistic i heard mw2 is a great game, LOLZ! anyhow and crazy eyes i wouldnt switch the team, i usually always try to help the team getting beat down i take it as a personal challenge to see if i can turn the tide and sometimes i do.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

TPUidaho can't follow rules either. main base raping


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> true but this aint real war. The server has posted rules. If i knew how to become mod i would. i wouldnt insta kick. I would warn twice and kick 3rd. i play to enjoy myself. If i can't enjoy myself, waste of effin time buying the game eh? i can take alot of stuff but not even giving me the chance to blow your brains out the back of your head and one of them. my 2 cents. How much do i need to donate to mod? laughingman?



Don't know, ask Kurgan.



Marineborn said:


> i guess killer, to each there own, bc2 is a war simulator, but who needs it to be realistic i heard mw2 is a great game, LOLZ! anyhow and crazy eyes i wouldnt switch the team, i usually always try to help the team getting beat down i take it as a personal challenge to see if i can turn the tide and sometimes i do.



Me too.  Me, Kurgan, and Kittensprinkles joined a game that was 4 to 30 and we tried to win.  Came damn close too.  Final death was Kurgan getting killed by a chopper when I told him to run and hide cause we had all the bases and just needed to survive.  Se La Vi.  We lost by 3.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2010)

well i dont mind helping a weaker team but its pretty sad when me dannibus are surrounded by medics there was like 5-6 of them and only me and dan were reviving ppl seriously WTF learn to play not that hard to swtich to a kit and keep your buddies alive


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i guess killer, to each there own, bc2 is a war simulator, but who needs it to be realistic i heard mw2 is a great game, LOLZ! anyhow and crazy eyes i wouldnt switch the team, i usually always try to help the team getting beat down i take it as a personal challenge to see if i can turn the tide and sometimes i do.



I can sometime turn the tide too. i only really have a problem when they capture your tank in your base and use it against you within your base ( yes it if our own fault) or our chopper and our tanks then base rape us. not really much i can do if i am blow to little tiny pieces as soon as i spawn in my base. I like realism too specially with the weapons. Base raping in HC mode is kinda ok, i mean i know i can blow em away if I shoot em but in normal mode there are too many things keeping them alive. Also kill one or two and more spawn on them and get ya when you reload. It is nice to use team work but you aren't always blessed with a team that works. Not every one is a team player. i generally try to be a team player when i can but sometimes i like to go lone wolf like kamikaze C4 4-wheeler bombing tanks and such.

MW2 is a joke.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I can sometime turn the tide too. i only really have a problem when they capture your tank in your base and use it against you within your base ( yes it if our own fault) or our chopper and our tanks then base rape us. not really much i can do if i am blow to little tiny pieces as soon as i spawn in my base. I like realism too specially with the weapons. Base raping in HC mode is kinda ok, i mean i know i can blow em away if I shoot em but in normal mode there are too many things keeping them alive. Also kill one or two and more spawn on them and get ya when you reload. It is nice to use team work but you aren't always blessed with a team that works. Not every one is a team player. i generally try to be a team player when i can but sometimes i like to go lone wolf like kamikaze C4 4-wheeler bombing tanks and such.
> 
> MW2 is a joke.


 yes mw2 is a joke rubber yes it is...  lol


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 4, 2010)

You gotta watch this short clip.  Knifing allows you to leap buildings in a single bound.  
video


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You gotta watch this short clip.  Knifing allows you to leap buildings in a single bound.
> video



Dude, WTF?!! its just like the one about knifing 3 stories up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2010)

As laughingman has said, I do have a paypal, if anyone is interested in helping me out a bit (toss me a pm) I can give you some mod privileges so the server will always be in good hands. I try and mod as much as I can and so does Soviet, but got to sleep, work, spend time with my kid, go to college also.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 4, 2010)

I can mod if you like. If I'm not on the uk server im on yours.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 4, 2010)

I have BC2CC up when ever my pc is on just pm me or type it in game I will see it when I look at it.I have it split screened most of the time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2010)

playing my first ranked game


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 5, 2010)

Interesting open rebuke towards the developers.  
source


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 5, 2010)

so should i be changing my fov back to default? cause any1 whos played with me knows i have no trouble killing people and my fov is set to 85


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> cause any1 whos played with me knows i have no trouble killing people and my fov is set to 85



i disagree. you are a horrible player


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2010)

i concur


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn i did a full format today and this reinstalling everything is horrible!!!
> 
> im reinstalling BC2 as we speak. hopfully with the format and the new update i can play this game without my bc2 thinking some of my keys are still press after i release them.



Yeah you don't realize how much stuff you had on the hard drive until you need it for something then realize that hasn't been reinstalled yet. Then if it is downloaded stuff you have to hope you still have the keycode saved somewhere other then the drive you just reformatted


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

hmm after looking at stuff online seems all weapons but pistols and shotguns get a red dot sight and as we all know that sight greatly improves accuracy how wonderfull to keep getting shafted


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i disagree. you are a horrible player



:'( haha


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

anyway i think ill go slink off and cry since i dont get a shiny red dot sight for my shotgun lol that magical headshot device that kills me so much haha. anyway excuse me


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 5, 2010)

Hit the 5,000 kill mark today yay !

4,000 pionts away from level 30 T_T


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> anyway i think ill go slink off and cry since i dont get a shiny red dot sight for my shotgun lol that magical headshot device that kills me so much haha. anyway excuse me



Real men use iron sights anyways


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

tell that to all the ppl i kill and whos kits i steal that have red dot sights 

oh well things should improve once i finally unlock the SPAS 12 and get the slugs etc but damn if it isnt tiring getting pot shotted by that little red dot


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I mainly just use Iron Sights, dont need no red dot crutches.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I mainly just use Iron Sights, dont need no red dot crutches.



I don't mind using a scope if I need some range, and the red dot is a good crutch for a newer medic imo...but iron sights are solid in this game for me at least and that's what I generally prefer. Besides I'd rather carry more ammo than use a scope...but again there are times when a scope on an m16a2 or m416 comes in handy when you got a lotta snipers on the other side and you can only get so close to em'.

Had some fun tonight on our server...last I checked before my clan hopped on Kurgan it appeared your server was full. Either way having a blast. Updated the autobalance to 1.1, but I don't like the slower response, but got it tuned pretty easily. It'll be nice when there's a real autobalance in the game, that's for damn sure. At worst I have procon to take care of what needs to be done...thankfully haven't needed to use it often though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree, honestly on the M16 and the AN94 I do use a red dot, those sights are useless otherwise, now if I use the XM8, I go Iron, those are great sights.

But yeah the servers been packed, very good feeling.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 5, 2010)

I  the 4x scope and sniper hunting with my m416 and m16


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess my rocket launching skills aren't going well 2day lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 5, 2010)

server was packed, was watchin thru admin, then as a spot opened i was about to sign on and it crashed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> server was packed, was watchin thru admin, then as a spot opened i was about to sign on and it crashed



Yeah I see that just now, it's for the best anyways, I needed to turn PB back on and update the server message. So thats all done now, there was quite a bit of people crying about "hackers" earlier today, so this should quiet them down a bit. The server has been getting pretty popular, if a few others want to hop on I will join, all we need is 4 of us and people will start coming in and it will be hoping within the hour most likely. Granted maybe a little late at night now.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I see that just now, it's for the best anyways, I needed to turn PB back on and update the server message. So thats all done now, there was quite a bit of people crying about "hackers" earlier today, so this should quiet them down a bit. The server has been getting pretty popular, if a few others want to hop on I will join, all we need is 4 of us and people will start coming in and it will be hoping within the hour most likely. Granted maybe a little late at night now.



Hey Kurgan, there was a douche on ur team named cowboy, go bitch slap him for me, I think he had a grudge against me or something


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey Kurgan, there was a douche on ur team named cowboy, go bitch slap him for me, I think he had a grudge against me or something



Was that the guy mad about you killing him with the M2CG?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was that the guy mad about you killing him with the M2CG?



LMFAO yeah I think so


----------



## warup89 (Apr 5, 2010)

just wondering, is there no "auto balance" feature on the admin side for this game? I really find it annoying how unbalance a round can get.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

no there is not. we find it annoying too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

R9 includes working, "continuous" autobalance

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2...edditors_a_server_admin_im_a_bc2cc_developer/


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 5, 2010)

I just realized something about the bad company 2 sensor with the text.

Why do they block "Fuck" even though you hear from the soldiers AI voice very clearly "Ya I GOT THAT MOTHERFUCKER"

Sorry for the language. Also alot more AI voices Cuss words all the time and the game is rated M.

Just a thought 


*note* I even bet the other languages like the Russians or such even cuss words in there own language.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

Text sensor?  Yesterday I was screwing around with single player and the subtitle for an f-bomb wasn't censored in any way.

edit: oh you mean censor i guess. Yeah I havent seen that...


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

not subs, in game text chat


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> *note* I even bet the other languages like the Russians or such even cuss words in there own language.



They do. the scripts are virtually identical on both sides. 1 plus of speaking Russian I can understand both sides equally


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

was there something up with servers last night?

Just curious because me and a few buddies were playing then all the sudden 1 server crashed ... soooo we found another one and a few minutes later it crashed ...found another one this time when we were loading it up it crashed .... then the next server we joined it was fine

Was there something going on last night where a lot of the servers needed to be reset? Or are me and my buddies just that good that we shut down servers


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

I just have the Russkies speak english. The accents are hilarious too.



digibucc said:


> not subs, in game text chat



Oh. Yeah I guess that's a good point. It censors a lot actually. It is kind of silly.


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just have the Russkies speak english. The accents are hilarious too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Yeah I guess that's a good point. It censors a lot actually. It is kind of silly.



I don’t have them speaking English because they sound like they are Middle Eastern not Russian.

Russians would have a much thicker accent


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> I don’t have them speaking English because they sound like they are Middle Eastern not Russian.
> 
> Russians would have a much thicker accent



DICE couldnt afford a true russian ... so they outsourced the job and guess where the job went to


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> DICE couldnt afford a true russian ... so they outsourced the job and guess where the job went to



If you don’t have local on it’s 100% accurate. I was just stating that the ‘Americanized' speech isn’t right. I know it wasn’t outsourced they just paid some dummies to pretend to speak with an accent…was just the wrong one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> DICE couldnt afford a true russian ... so they outsourced the job and guess where the job went to



Just like with the weapons. They couldn't very well put the mosin nagant in as well as the M1 Garand, nor could they add the bayonet. I own a mosin nagant: It comes with a bayonet. They could have made it so that when you equip the Garand, the knife action is substituted with a bayonet action. It won't break the game. The Garand is slow, and not really an assault rifle. Give it a bayonet and you have a WWII Assault Rifle just like it was in WWII.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Just like with the weapons. They couldn't very well put the mosin nagant in as well as the M1 Garand, nor could they add the bayonet. I own a mosin nagant: It comes with a bayonet. They could have made it so that when you equip the Garand, the knife action is substituted with a bayonet action. It won't break the game. The Garand is slow, and not really an assault rifle. Give it a bayonet and you have a WWII Assault Rifle just like it was in WWII.



It looks like they stuck the M1 in there for epeen, not for actual advantages in gameplay.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2010)

Gzero said:


> It looks like they stuck the M1 in there for epeen, not for actual advantages in gameplay.



Which is GAY. They over powered the M60, they underpowered the M1 and THEY broke the game


----------



## epicfail (Apr 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Which is GAY. They over powered the M60, they underpowered the M1 and THEY broke the game



 haha ya from having the m1 doing 1 hit kill body shots in cod2 to taking 2 or 1 body shots in hardcore on bc2. its come a long way


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2010)

getting away from weird rants, anyone got any info on the homing flare for the rockets? it seems useless to me, as the rockets never 'lock' onto it (you want to fire over an obstacle so you aim slightly high, and it doesnt curve back down)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> tell that to all the ppl i kill and whos kits i steal that have red dot sights
> 
> oh well things should improve once i finally unlock the SPAS 12 and get the slugs etc but damn if it isnt tiring getting pot shotted by that little red dot



The Saiga (spelling) is so much better than the SPAS12 or the USAS12. Which I find very lame. The usas12 is a 12gauge automatic. IT should do almost double the damage the 20 gauge saiga does. However the Saiga does more damage!! I don't know if you have ever shot a shotgun, but the difference between a 20 gauge and 12 gauge is huge. Think of a .22 Caliber vs a 357. The only thing the usas12 does is carry a few more rounds and has auto fire...very lame.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> getting away from weird rants, anyone got any info on the homing flare for the rockets? it seems useless to me, as the rockets never 'lock' onto it (you want to fire over an obstacle so you aim slightly high, and it doesnt curve back down)



You talking about the Tracer Darts?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> getting away from weird rants, anyone got any info on the homing flare for the rockets? it seems useless to me, as the rockets never 'lock' onto it (you want to fire over an obstacle so you aim slightly high, and it doesnt curve back down)



just got out of a game where some jackass tore my tank a new one by doing this ... he shot over a rock and then the rocket came back down and drilled my tank I watched all 3 shots ... so he has it figured out somehow


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Which is GAY. They over powered the M60, they underpowered the M1 and THEY broke the game



Don't they both fire a 30/06 round ?


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Don't they both fire a 30/06 round ?



m1 does, idk about the m60 



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I  the 4x scope and sniper hunting with my m416 and m16



4x scope on ump


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Don't they both fire a 30/06 round ?



M1 is chambered in 30/06 or 308. IRL

M60 fires a 7.62x51mm NATO


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> just got out of a game where some jackass tore my tank a new one by doing this ... he shot over a rock and then the rocket came back down and drilled my tank I watched all 3 shots ... so he has it figured out somehow



Well I assume we are all talking about the pistol Tracer Darts. Above is the way they are supposed to work afaik, but apparently don't always (or most of the time) I am starting to think. Can't speak from the POV of an engie firing rockets at tanks but I have landed about 75 darts on tanks and only seen +10 Tracer Dart Assist (or whatever it says after a rocket lands on that Traced tank) like 3 times. This combined with what Mussels said has me wondering what's up...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I assume we are all talking about the pistol Tracer Darts. Above is the way they are supposed to work afaik, but apparently don't always (or most of the time) I am starting to think. Can't speak from the POV of an engie firing rockets at tanks but I have landed about 75 darts on tanks and only seen +10 Tracer Dart Assist (or whatever it says after a rocket lands on that Traced tank) like 3 times. This combined with what Mussels said has me wondering what's up...



ya I have tried the tracer dart stuff but maybe it only works with certain weapons and maybe it has to be your own tracer dart ATM? ... I dont know but I cant get it to work like it is suppose to unless I am missing something. Maybe it has to be your tracer dart and the RPG ... not the gustov or the other one?

either way ... this guy was shooting what looked to be just straight in the air and then the rocket would come down and drill my tank. He knows something we dont lol


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 5, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I assume we are all talking about the pistol Tracer Darts. Above is the way they are supposed to work afaik, but apparently don't always (or most of the time) I am starting to think. Can't speak from the POV of an engie firing rockets at tanks but I have landed about 75 darts on tanks and only seen +10 Tracer Dart Assist (or whatever it says after a rocket lands on that Traced tank) like 3 times. This combined with what Mussels said has me wondering what's up...



ive planted a few times and the only thing ive noticed is that it puts an orange box in your weapon scope, pretty much just an aim assist from what ive experienced as i still have to place the shot


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> ya I have tried the tracer dart stuff but maybe it only works with certain weapons and maybe it has to be your own tracer dart ATM? ... I dont know but I cant get it to work like it is suppose to unless I am missing something. Maybe it has to be your tracer dart and the RPG ... not the gustov or the other one?
> 
> either way ... this guy was shooting what looked to be just straight in the air and then the rocket would come down and drill my tank. He knows something we dont lol



person who tracer darted the tank/chopper/atv/boat has to spot it your carl gustav or rpg will hit it.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> person who tracer darted the tank/chopper/atv/boat has to spot it your carl gustav or rpg will hit it.



i tagged it and my gustav flys straight as an arrow right over the tank missing completely ... i have yet to try the RPG though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

you have to look through the gustav sight until it says heat THEN fire.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> person who tracer darted the tank/chopper/atv/boat has to spot it your carl gustav or rpg will hit it.



You mean I have to tag then spot the vehicle? I still don't understand due to the way you worded that...


----------



## shevanel (Apr 5, 2010)

no the red reticle only has to appear then fire away. now you cannot fire it up into the sky and expect it to fly down uav style into the target.. you must aim within a few degrees of the trace.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

when a tracer dart is fired zoom in with the rocket launcher ie right mouse button look for the tracer dart you will get a signal that says HEAT meaning its locked on  THEN you fire

its nothing more then a visual aid / help item to make sure the rocket hits


----------



## shevanel (Apr 5, 2010)

it helps mostly with faster moving vehicles and helipcopters..

dart a heli and chances greatly increase of bringing it down on the first try


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 5, 2010)

Once its tagged, hit right click and hold the cursor over the red box. The red box will 'bold'  (it will go from being 4 corners of red to a full square of red around the 4 corners of red). It will also say 'Heat' as mentioned. From here you can fire in any which direction and that rocket will do its best to get back to the target while following its own physics and turn rates.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> when a tracer dart is fired zoom in with the rocket launcher ie right mouse button look for the tracer dart you will get a signal that says *HEAT* meaning its locked on  THEN you fire
> 
> its nothing more then a visual aid / help item to make sure the rocket hits



+1 this is how it works. i dont see how they were firing into the sky


----------



## shevanel (Apr 5, 2010)

claymores are cool


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

claymore? theres no claymores


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> you have to look through the gustav sight until it says heat THEN fire.



how long does that take?


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> claymore? theres no claymores



AT mines maybe?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> how long does that take?



Probably around 1 second or 2 of holding the reticule over the tracer box. Not very long.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

hmmmm ok ill have to try it out next time then ...


----------



## shevanel (Apr 5, 2010)

no claymores.. 

i never knew though you could still hit tab to see the map in hardcore mode.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> when a tracer dart is fired zoom in with the rocket launcher ie right mouse button look for the tracer dart you will get a signal that says HEAT meaning its locked on  THEN you fire
> 
> its nothing more then a visual aid / help item to make sure the rocket hits



no, that's not right. i don't think

from what i read there are two different types,  there is tracer AND heat, they are not the same thing.  i am not totally sure of the differences, but from what i gather heat is not supposed to work with tracer darts, but with the heat from vehicles.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

well ive NEVER seen heat show up unless someone used a dart so probably another broken game mechanic as is the usual of late

im still a fan of the flying hovering knife atks makes jumping building to building so much fun (sarcasm)


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't look for 'Heat' (though I've seen it before). I go by the box lighting up (which I'm positive happens each time). Note: the boxes must stop flashing for it to work.

Youtube Vid

You have to be quick, but at the start you'll see the tracer is only '4 corners'. Once locked on you should be able to clearly see the box that surrounds the original 'corners only' box. The video has 720p if you need a bit more clarity.

Another Video


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

As you see in the video below, he waits til it says HEAT then fires

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEcEaSAjsx0&NR=1


----------



## epicfail (Apr 5, 2010)

shevanel said:


> no claymores..
> 
> i never knew though you could still hit tab to see the map in hardcore mode.



or you could just press m  and get a big map and then you can see motion mine radiuses. fail on designers part IMO


Loosenut said:


> AT mines maybe?



or c4 which apparently looks alot like claymore picture below is the claymore.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> As you see in the video below, he waits til it says HEAT then fires
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEcEaSAjsx0&NR=1



actually i don't see the word heat at all, i just see the flashing box. i have only seen the word heat in the one after the gustav, and in the tank/chopper


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

OK hold on ill join a server with fraps on and take a screenie


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK hold on ill join a server with fraps on and take a screenie



 you don't have to go through all that, but thank


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 5, 2010)

haven't played much the past 5 days or so... if AT&T has their act together I should be on tonight... I just can't take 300+ ping for too long.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

On my screen it goes from heat to the distance on and off when it is LOCKED on


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> On my screen it goes from heat to the distance on and off when it is LOCKED on
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100405/BFBC2Game 2010-04-05 13-57-49-10.jpg



lol yeah, wow.  that's not what i was thinking.

then the heat i'm talking about is just vehicles  where the BIG word heat is on the top right.

thanks for that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

yea i couldnt figure out how to lock on til i read about it in the BC2 forums over on EA

BTW i blew that stupid guy right out of that vehicle AFTER i took that screenie


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea i couldnt figure out how to lock on til i read about it in the BC2 forums over on EA
> 
> BTW i blew that stupid guy right out of that vehicle AFTER i took that screenie



does it do anymore damage when locked on instead of just shooting it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW now i know why most medics and assualt suck at there rolls almost everyone and there mom uses red dot sights well its nice to know if i use that addon i can use medkits or ammo kits awesome thankfully i use a shotgun at all times but its still relatively stupid seems to me that all these crap addons are for is to help CoD players get adjusted i think im gonna head back to BF2 soon at least theres none of this foolishness

btw for those intrested im on kurgans server by myself bored


----------



## digibucc (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> does it do anymore damage when locked on instead of just shooting it?



i don't believe so, i think it just gives you a better chance to hit.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does the red doth sight makes the gun more accurate? I thought it was just another type of sight. I use it because i like the sight, not because it makes my gun more accurate. If that's the case ill be using Iron sights more often. I love the challenge, that's why i barely ever touch the medic...too easy [and hes goofy looking]


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

well im medic 99% of time using a shotgun so i dont get a red dot sight period where as 99% of players can still use it

i unlocked lighter armor and red dot sight but i have to give up my kits advantages

ie for medic if u want red dot sight you have to give up your med kit so basically your no longer a medic you give up what your class's job is to try and be rambo.  overall its a bunch of crap seems to me this game is just MW2 without the boosters and retarded warheads. ive only seen 2 medics do there job in game one of them was DannibusX and thats the only name i remember. 

I think i might go back to BF2 at least there my kit has a use 

i loved support in BF2 the lmg wasnt great but it was usefull ppl know how to play there roll in BC2 i just see rambo types using medic and they cant be bothered to revive there own teammates


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> The Saiga (spelling) is so much better than the SPAS12 or the USAS12. Which I find very lame. The usas12 is a 12gauge automatic. IT should do almost double the damage the 20 gauge saiga does. However the Saiga does more damage!! I don't know if you have ever shot a shotgun, but the difference between a 20 gauge and 12 gauge is huge. Think of a .22 Caliber vs a 357. The only thing the usas12 does is carry a few more rounds and has auto fire...very lame.



The difference is that the Saiga is more accurate. I find that when I get headshotted from half the map away with a slug round from a SPAS12...I call BS. The SPAS is NOT that accurate regardless of Sabot Shells. If I shoot a guy with a G3 and Die from a 
SPAS.......hacker.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Don't they both fire a 30/06 round ?



It is similar to a .30-06. It is actually a 7.62mmx51mm round. The M60 is LMG, it is NOT that accurate.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been having a lot of fun playing on Kurgans server over the weekend, I saw a lot of shenanigans this weekend though.

I hopped in a Humvee with a guy and he drove straight across the map and into the enemy base.  People base-raping, stuff like that.  I shot a few people with 40mm quite a few times and they didn't go down, but I say thats my extremely effective lack of skill.

7.62x51mm is to .308Win as 5.56x45mm is to .223Rem

Miltary powder and shell casings are the difference.

Edit: As an additional note.  The operating pressures between military and civilian ammunition is a key factor.  You never want to shoot a 5.56 round out of a gun chambered in .223.  Bad nasty things will happen.  I assume the same between 7.62x51 and .308


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

whats the best shotgun?
I dont have slugs yet with them so its hard for me to like them haha


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 5, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i don't believe so, i think it just gives you a better chance to hit.



The tracking dart is basically a becon.  The RPG fired by the Carl Gust and RPG-7 will lock on to it and hunt it down.  There are some things to remember about this though.

1.  Target Visible:  The lock is semi-automated.  If you are looking down the sight at a target the red box around it will be solid.  Once it starts blinking the missile is locked on and you can fire at will.  The projectile will auto-correct course as needed to hit target.

2.  Target not Visible:  There actual is no real need to lock onto the target via the sight.  Once fired, any missile from the Carl or R-7 will lock onto the nearest tracking dart to it, not you.  This takes some time, so the more distance the better.

This is how I gather it from testing.  This is why you can tracking dart something and still have missiles miss at close range.  At long range it is almost impossible to miss a tracking dart target.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

well i now have the texture flicker issue in BC2 to such and extent ive uninstalled the game at this point

ive had enough if you guys still play BF2 im xCRAZYEYESxREAPER  im going to back to that game till BC2 gets fixed


----------



## warup89 (Apr 5, 2010)

sucks man, i have such flickering issue too. But i gotten used to it, I started missing bf2 & 2142 so im gonna re-install them again. Im afraid i lost all of my jet/heli skills though ><


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> whats the best shotgun?
> I dont have slugs yet with them so its hard for me to like them haha



IMO the Sagia or however you spell..the semiauto 20 gauge.. is the best. I am 2 gold away from plat star on it.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 5, 2010)

when are they going to fix the damn team balancing?? thats one of the biggest issues i have


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> when are they going to fix the damn team balancing?? thats one of the biggest issues i have



Next server version R9, supposed to release this week.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i now have the texture flicker issue in BC2 to such and extent ive uninstalled the game at this point
> 
> ive had enough if you guys still play BF2 im xCRAZYEYESxREAPER  im going to back to that game till BC2 gets fixed



Tried Forgotten Hope 2 for BF2?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBmZDb-2wUg

thats what my flickering issue looks like but multiply it x2 it looks far worse then that on my screen and its constant tried game reinstall and driver reinstall everything else runs fine but BC2 the games to buggy for me to keep wasting my time on thank god i didnt pay for it and i got it as a gift instead

not to mention i cannot play the game PERIOD in dx10 or dx11 im forced to run dx9 to even play the damn thing someone wake me up once they fix the issues on this list

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...y-2-pc/978641-reported-issues-noted-dice.html


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> IMO the Sagia or however you spell..the semiauto 20 gauge.. is the best. I am 2 gold away from plat star on it.



when you get slug rounds and magum and learn how to aim right...all the shotguns are good.

i use all of them and get plenty of kills.in fact, i just got my 500 kills with shotgun insignia today. i have gold stars on all but my 870 and spaz but i have a thing for the saiga...she gets the most attention from me.

*pets saiga*


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2010)

The spaz is fully automatic, while saiga is single shot click.

M870 is probably my fav, single shot kill is just awesome.


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The spaz is fully automatic, while saiga is single shot click.
> 
> M870 is probably my fav, single shot kill is just awesome.



Incorrect

USAS is fully auto

Spaz is single shot.

NOOB!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

ok ill try them out .... just wish i could hurry up and get slugs with them


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah.... got that messed up.


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> ok ill try them out .... just wish i could hurry up and get slugs with them



you have a nice scatter shot circle without slug rounds. i will still run around without slugs most of the time with the single shot shotguns. you get a crosshair that is much smaller with slugs but your shots are more precices and have little spread over long distances.

if they get closer to you when you have slugs equiped...it might change how you shoot...i know i wasn't used to slugs when i first got them.




kid41212003 said:


> Yeah.... got that messed up.



don't fret! i'm just giving you a hard time


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> you have a nice scatter shot circle without slug rounds. i will still run around without slugs most of the time with the single shot shotguns. you get a crosshair that is much smaller with slugs but your shots are more precices and have little spread over long distances.



I almost always take the extra ammo/bigger clip upgrade vs the slugs. Having double the amount of rounds in a clip is an awesome combo.

I guess to me having 50% more ammo is better than 25% more damage.


----------



## lemode (Apr 5, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I almost always take the extra ammo/bigger clip upgrade vs the slugs. Having double the amount of rounds in a clip is an awesome combo.
> 
> I guess to me having 50% more ammo is better than 25% more damage.



if i don't have slugs and magnum loaded...

i'll roll with extra ammo/shotgun upgrade (ammo) or body armor. that body armor will prevent you from being one shotted by other shotgunners/or keep you alive long enough to kill whoever you're shooting...just something to think about switching between.


----------



## Stak (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol i love the neostead with 12gague slugs just unlocked see my stats at neostead accuracy

http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/X-StAk-X

best shotgun till now IMO. Almost 3 minutes and 8 kills


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> when you get slug rounds and magum and learn how to aim right...all the shotguns are good.
> 
> i use all of them and get plenty of kills.in fact, i just got my 500 kills with shotgun insignia today. i have gold stars on all but my 870 and spaz but i have a thing for the saiga...she gets the most attention from me.
> 
> *pets saiga*



I have a platinum star with the saiga

Have 1050 kills with it


----------



## infrared (Apr 5, 2010)

BC2 should be here any time now! Can't wait!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 5, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I almost always take the extra ammo/bigger clip upgrade vs the slugs. Having double the amount of rounds in a clip is an awesome combo.
> 
> I guess to me having 50% more ammo is better than 25% more damage.



Wanting more amo for shotguns is what i use. Because with or without the slugs for the saiga the damage is basicly 2-3 shots to kill, and you can shoot a saiga 20k so fast 3 shots in less then a second. 

So id rather have the 12 rounds to splurge because i get killing spree'z instead of having 6 rounds and barly any more damage, let alone if it registers or not even then....


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 5, 2010)

cheaters in the uk server stat padding

1 guy blowing up mcom stations for points


clan tag was NUKE  from what i remember before i lost connection


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 6, 2010)

i dont worry about ammo, its a wasted buff as u can jus kill an assault, pick up his gear and drop a box, then switch back to ur gear


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 6, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i dont worry about ammo, its a wasted buff as u can jus kill an assault, pick up his gear and drop a box, then switch back to ur gear



Depends on my gear and pay type.  If I am Recon and we are defending on Rush or in Squad Death City, then I can post up and be a Sniper instead of Recon.  I get the extra ammo then because I don't want to run out of .45 bullets when people get an idea of what part of the map I am in.  It is a bitch to hide when 3 guys are sweeping the area for you for the third time......all as medics with M60's and douches with no skill and Carl G.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well ive NEVER seen heat show up unless someone used a dart so probably another broken game mechanic as is the usual of late
> 
> im still a fan of the flying hovering knife atks makes jumping building to building so much fun (sarcasm)



That sniper knife video was staged, the odds of that situation happening are quite rare. I have almost 900 knife kills and I have only had 1 situation like that where I honestly shouldn't have got the guy. Soviet said he was upstairs on his screen, on my screen he was at the top of a ladder, I jumped and knifed him and it pulled me up a bit.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> It is similar to a .30-06. It is actually a 7.62mmx51mm round. The M60 is LMG, it is NOT that accurate.



The M60 isn't that accurate in game either, unless you use burst fire, and even then, unless you use the LMG accuracy equipment, thats whats needed to make it pretty darn accurate. I still don't see the issue though, at range the M60 should be the most deadly non-Recon weapon in the game as far as weapons that use bullets. Per bullet it should hit the hardest, which it does.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 6, 2010)

I call this proof Camo works.

What is the closest you have been to an enemy in their line of sight and yet you went unseen?

Kit; Map; What you were doing; WTF did he not shoot me.

Me:  Recon, Panama Canal, sweeping the treeline for snipers and a medic who killed me; after killing medic and 3 snipers I post up to pick off some guys at "A" who were harassing Easy.  I turn around for periodic check and see an enemy Recon 2 feet behind me, looking over my shoulder for targets.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I usually wear rhine stones and cowboy boots when I strut into battle, can't ever say I been known for too much stealth, they usually know I'm there, and thats what I try to use to my advantage. Play with their mind, make them think I'm at a spot where I'm not, then come up behind them and shank. Grenades are usually my flushing tool also, throw it off to the side, they think I'm coming that direction, they run the other direction and right onto my knife.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

yea [Nuke]  RaBbiAkiva in uk 24/7 TPU server seen him there twice solo blowing up the mcom stations

up to 2450 points earned so far does the UK server have no one as admin or what?


----------



## lemode (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I usually wear rhine stones and cowboy boots when I strut into the bedroom



fixed for knowledge gained.

i think now we know what turns your wife on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

lemode said:


> fixed for knowledge gained.
> 
> i think we now that we know what turns your wife on



 That is why the 2nd kids on the way, (note to self, next time no rhinestones or boots)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 6, 2010)

My nerd rage wore off. Decided random pub teams need my assistance.


----------



## lemode (Apr 6, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My nerd rage wore off. Decided random pub teams need my assistance.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100405/BFBC2Game 2010-04-03 17-36-09-19.jpg



you almost made me tear up when you rage quit this afternoon.

that picture was from Saturday!



1Kurgan1 said:


> That is why the 2nd kids on the way, (note to self, next time no rhinestones or boots)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My nerd rage wore off. Decided random pub teams need my assistance.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100405/BFBC2Game 2010-04-03 17-36-09-19.jpg



Welcome back! You are now back to being effected by the gravitation pull of BC2 like the rest of us.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I call this proof Camo works.
> 
> What is the closest you have been to an enemy in their line of sight and yet you went unseen?
> 
> ...




ive been in a bush on laguna presa and have had 2-3 guys literally stand on top of me as they targeted someone across the map.. its funny.

sometimes if im just on plain grass i crouch and look at the ground and tanks or people just walk right by me


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone up for trying to fill the Chicago server up? PB is on and now we have some more mods. The server should be up for good now if I keep seeing the donations, If I can get a few more generous people I can start dropping the prices for everyone and it'll be even better.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sorry to say I am going to try and fill up the TPU Virginia server with my sheer willpower when I get home tonight at around 11:00.  I think I am going to test my mod powers at first, then some theories about tracking darts/missiles (just to be sure) and the Fifthy shooting people through concrete walls.

Any target volunteers?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for trying to fill the Chicago server up? PB is on and now we have some more mods. The server should be up for good now if I keep seeing the donations, If I can get a few more generous people I can start dropping the prices for everyone and it'll be even better.



I'll be home in an hour!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Apr 6, 2010)

1kurgan1 im in your server as TPU Chosen

wrong tag part but thats my soldiers name. So i cant change it T_T


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 6, 2010)

lemode said:


> you almost made me tear up when you rage quit this afternoon.
> 
> that picture was from Saturday!



Oh today wasn't a rage quite actually I had a good time today ranked up and got my k/d +.02. I played a few rounds while I was testing 5850 crossfire but I had to go finish Metro 2033 while I had the horse power.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> 1kurgan1 im in your server as TPU Chosen
> 
> wrong tag part but thats my soldiers name. So i cant change it T_T



I'll be on here in a few minutes, working on the Engineers club list


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2010)

Is anyone playin?


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is anyone playin?



PLS join, Im lonely in here


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

The engineer list is done, gonna hop on the server now, I see Chaos is on there right now, so if anyone wants to join us.







If you have been missed on the list, toss me a PM with your info.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 6, 2010)

perhaps i'll join soon.. i'm doing a benchmark comparison of the 10.3's vs the 10.5's that just surfaced.  as soon as i have both sets done i'll hop in, just finishing my 3rd bench for 10.3 and moving to 10.5 righ tafter.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

hmm i might give away my retail BC2 game.  pretty much on my last legs with this game


----------



## driver66 (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm i might give away my retail BC2 game.  pretty much on my last legs with this game



Cool........make it a contest.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

i might im gonna wait on 1 patch from dice if theres nothing good in it i probably will...

seriously i find it hard to swallow it takes me 2 shots to kill someone with a pistol but that same person again full health takes 3+ shotgun rounds to the face 

or like about 30 mins ago i knifed someone in the back of the head showed the animation sound etc yet they took zero damage turned around knifed me instead

this ontop of the graphical issues and me literally unable to play the game in dx10 or dx11 period its just more aggrevating then its worth

hell i already lost my cool and broke my sidewinder x6 keyboard.... today was not my day


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanx for the game guys


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

That was some fun 2 on 2 action on Kurg's server.  You wanna know how bad I suck?  I still went 16k18d


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 6, 2010)

The Kurganz Krazy Klubhouse is running and waiting for playerz. It is in Squad Deathmatch HC mode with FF on. Reserve Slots for major TPU players. AKA AzzKKr64, 1Kurgan1, soviet, etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The Kurganz Krazy Klubhouse is running and waiting for playerz. It is in Squad Deathmatch HC mode with FF on. Reserve Slots for major TPU players. AKA AzzKKr64, 1Kurgan1, soviet, etc.



I dont think reserve slots work yet. I havent tried myself, but last I seen if you had we'll say 4 on reserve then the 32 man server could only fill to 28.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Its still the same


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 6, 2010)

huh, well Im currently running around on the server alone


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> huh, well Im currently running around on the server alone



Im all BC2'd out for the day, getting tired, gonna eat something and get some sleep here soon.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 6, 2010)

ive just demolished all destructible buildings on this map


----------



## travva (Apr 6, 2010)

oddball question for you guys here... im going to be acquiring an ati 5850 very soon and im wondering what kind of performance difference i'll notice between it and my 2 260s? obviously i only really care about bc2 here but is the performance going to be comporable? i do plan to OC the 5850 obviously.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

I've never used a 5850, but several TPU'rs do and they rave about them.  I have a 5870 that I have been using at stock clocks and voltage and they game runs flawlessly.  From everything I've read the 5850 can be OC'd to perform the same or slightly better than a stock clocked 5870.

BC2 looks amazing through it, but I've never seen it through another GPU.

Hope this helps.


----------



## travva (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks dannibus! that's an awesome name btw, my buddy at work uses the same name on xbl, which is weird. i even think it's spelled the same, minus the X on the end. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2010)

travva said:


> oddball question for you guys here... im going to be acquiring an ati 5850 very soon and im wondering what kind of performance difference i'll notice between it and my 2 260s? obviously i only really care about bc2 here but is the performance going to be comporable? i do plan to OC the 5850 obviously.



Don't worry the 5850 will devour BC2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

5850 should handle BC2 up to 2560x1600


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

travva said:


> thanks dannibus! that's an awesome name btw, my buddy at work uses the same name on xbl, which is weird. i even think it's spelled the same, minus the X on the end. lol



Hmmm, I might have to toss him a friend invite on XBL.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 6, 2010)

LaughingMan and I just got done ripping Kittensprinkles a new one on the Virginia Server FUN!! ^_^


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2010)

What did Kittensprinkles do? He was playing on our server and wanting to join our clan or something last week. Not really sure what happened there as I missed a couple of days, but he hasn't returned after a night I missed out on.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

Kursah said:


> What did Kittensprinkles do? He was playing on our server and wanting to join our clan or something last week. Not really sure what happened there as I missed a couple of days, but he hasn't returned after a night I missed out on.



Probably stood in front of their sights for too long, too often.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, that's what he get's for standing still then!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't worry the 5850 will devour BC2.



Yes. Yes it will. Not only that but you can run DX11 and use 8X MSAA that actually works and applies to all objects well (unlike the GTX 280 I just moved over from). Game looks and runs great now.

Got my first defib kill tonight, totally by accident too (frankly usually forget about the option; my knife kills are few and far enough between). Took out the pads to revive a guy and suddenly there was a bushwookie in my face. Without even thinking about it, more startled than anything, I hit the mouse button and that was that!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes. Yes it will. Not only that but you can run DX11 and use 8X MSAA that actually works and applies to all objects well (unlike the GTX 280 I just moved over from). Game looks and runs great now.
> 
> Got my first defib kill tonight, totally by accident too (frankly usually forget about the option; my knife kills are few and far enough between). Took out the pads to revive a guy and suddenly there was a bushwookie in my face. Without even thinking about it, more startled than anything, I hit the mouse button and that was that!



yes your 5850 will destroy bc2 at any setting, however in the essense of competitive multiplayer shooters, higher fps is almost always better, and 8x aa looks almost exactly like 4x aa, and the performance suffers a bit for it.. try them out.. i stick with 4x/16x hbao or whatever it is on, and i get about 80-120fps at 1920x1080.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yes your 5850 will destroy bc2 at any setting, however in the essense of competitive multiplayer shooters, higher fps is almost always better, and 8x aa looks almost exactly like 4x aa, and the performance suffers a bit for it.. try them out.. i stick with 4x/16x hbao or whatever it is on, and i get about 80-120fps at 1920x1080.



i run 2xaa cause i too, notice the FPS difference.

sure its playable at 30FPS, but i cant knife for shit below 50.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 6, 2010)

got the M60 tonight and all my medic upgrades (not all guns just yet)... all I have to say is this gun is shenanigans 

click... click... click... click  - dead from 500m, even easier at close range


----------



## gumpty (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im medic 99% of time using a shotgun so i dont get a red dot sight period where as 99% of players can still use it
> 
> i unlocked lighter armor and red dot sight but i have to give up my kits advantages
> 
> ie for medic if u want red dot sight you have to give up your med kit so basically your no longer a medic you give up what your class's job is to try and be rambo.  overall its a bunch of crap seems to me this game is just MW2 without the boosters and retarded warheads. ive only seen 2 medics do there job in game one of them was DannibusX and thats the only name i remember.



Huh? If you choose red-dot you still have your med-kit. You can't have red-dot + med-kit enhancement (extra range or faster heal - can't remember which), but you still have the kit and paddles so you're still 100% medic; you're just not 105% or 110% medic as you would be if you choose both enhancements.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 6, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yes your 5850 will destroy bc2 at any setting, however in the essense of competitive multiplayer shooters, higher fps is almost always better, and 8x aa looks almost exactly like 4x aa, and the performance suffers a bit for it.. try them out.. i stick with 4x/16x hbao or whatever it is on, and i get about 80-120fps at 1920x1080.



Running it at x16af and forced 8x AA (Edge) in CCC, feels ok on the trial run.

You guys do know that the knife has a stab forward auto aim?
http://www.xfire.com/video/2414ad/
http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> got the M60 tonight and all my medic upgrades (not all guns just yet)... all I have to say is this gun is shenanigans
> 
> click... click... click... click  - dead from 500m, even easier at close range



My son says it is the beast of all weapons so far. He has the 
red dot and taps for about 2 or 3 round bursts. Hopefully I'll 
get there some day. I can use a little bit of an advantage.
I suck.

.53 I have fun trying and dieing though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> My son says it is the beast of all weapons so far. He has the
> red dot and taps for about 2 or 3 round bursts. Hopefully I'll
> get there some day. I can use a little bit of an advantage.
> I suck.
> ...



Depends what you consider a weapon... Assault most use the noobtube rather than the gun, and Engineers are M2CG crazy. Beyond those, yeah, most likely.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 6, 2010)

question, does the magnum ammo upgrade does any noticeable difference? because for me it doesnt. Im normally a recon guy, and when i miss and shoot the enemy on the torso, it takes me another shot to kill him so its 2 shots per person, with or without magnum ammo.


----------



## lemode (Apr 6, 2010)

warup89 said:


> question, does the magnum ammo upgrade does any noticeable difference? because for me it doesnt. Im normally a recon guy, and when i miss and shoot the enemy on the torso, it takes me another shot to kill him so its 2 shots per person, with or without magnum ammo.



I’m sure there is a damage cap (most games have them but I don’t have definitive proof for you). I notice a difference in dmg with any other class other than recon with magnum equipped.

I normally only use the m95 and regardless if magnum’s equipped or not it’s normally 1 or 2 shots to kill someone depending on how far away they are from me. I ran around and just red dotted the m95 and I didn’t bother equipping magnum. Worked fine that way.

Magnum is a small dmg boost and is probably negated by the high dmg that most of the sniper rifles already have. Like I said, I notice a difference in dmg with any other class other than recon with magnum equipped.


----------



## Gzero (Apr 6, 2010)

warup89 said:


> question, does the magnum ammo upgrade does any noticeable difference? because for me it doesnt. Im normally a recon guy, and when i miss and shoot the enemy on the torso, it takes me another shot to kill him so its 2 shots per person, with or without magnum ammo.



It does.

Adds ~%15 damage depending on the gun.

Use it on people with armour. It goes right through it.

Tested on the upper region of chest:

M16a2 vs normal target <10m distance ~2 bursts
M16a2 + mag """ ~ 2 bursts
M16a2 vs armoured target """ ~3 bursts
M16a2 + mag vs armoured target <10m distance ~2 bursts

Remember with distance the power of the shot weakens.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i might im gonna wait on 1 patch from dice if theres nothing good in it i probably will...
> 
> seriously i find it hard to swallow it takes me 2 shots to kill someone with a pistol but that same person again full health takes 3+ shotgun rounds to the face
> 
> ...



lol how about the fact you dont get any points when you die?  Dont get me wrong i like the game, but as soon as i figured that out and had it verified on the ea forum i just stopped trying and am currently just coasting along not really caring


----------



## warup89 (Apr 6, 2010)

good info, thanks. I guess it makes the most difference with automated weapons, since it would take less rounds to kill someone.


Phxprovost said:


> lol how about the fact you dont get any points when you die?  Dont get me wrong i like the game, but as soon as i figured that out and had it verified on the ea forum i just stopped trying and am currently just coasting along not really caring



Yeah Dice really needs to do something about the hit boxes, that happens to me all the time, specially when shooting someone, I see a blood splatter coming out of the back of their head, and no hit....im left like "WTF no way!...ah"


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 6, 2010)

what I hate most is when I stab someone TWICE, and it doesn't register.
I usually end up getting stabbed by the person I was pursuing


----------



## jaredpace (Apr 6, 2010)

Any way to fix the flickering snow/grass textures while machinegunning?  On an ATI HD4890, WinXP


THX.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i run 2xaa cause i too, notice the FPS difference.
> 
> sure its playable at 30FPS, but i cant knife for shit below 50.



30 fps with 4870 crossfire on 8x AA? I haven't done any measurements but run fraps from time to time and get like 50-60 with 8x on this 5850 at 900/1100 and maybe 5-8 less with 4x and no bloom on the GTX 280. That's with a dual core at 3.0Ghz stock too (not permanent; another story...). The AA still isn't great in this game, certain things still have some jag at certain angles but overall way improved and I am very pleased. What can I say, I'm a graphics whore and I have only seen/felt the game actually fps lag once when two tanks blew up right in front of me almost simultaneously.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2010)

jaredpace said:


> Any way to fix the flickering snow/grass textures while machinegunning?  On an ATI HD4890, WinXP
> 
> 
> THX.



sounds like a DX9 issue to me, havent seen that in DX10


wrigley: it was just an example, my FPS tends to stay fairly high.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok. I will test 4x but don't think it will make much difference. Though tbh I still need all the help I can get and the M60, while better, is no magic bullet (lol) for me no matter red dot or magnum ammo or whatever. I hit plenty of guys who don't die and I don't think it's server lag either, at least generally. 

Changing my FOV back to default hasn't done much either btw, though I certainly wasn't expecting night and day difference.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 6, 2010)

my biggest problem is knowing a gun too well. you instinctively fire however many shots should kill them, but due to lag your one or two short... your fault, but still annoying.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 6, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> what I hate most is when I stab someone TWICE, and it doesn't register.
> I usually end up getting stabbed by the person I was pursuing



I've noticed this a lot recently as well. When I knife someone, I try and get as close as possible so there is no way it won't "hit". As for shotgun kills, I only bother firing the shotgun when I'm very close to the enemy, otherwise you won't hit anything. I've never had a problem putting someone down with a shotty up close, medium range however is a different story.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

I haven't really run into any obvious bad lag like this myself. However, I live in Chicago a mile from downtown and usually play on servers in the area.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> lol how about the fact you dont get any points when you die?  Dont get me wrong i like the game, but as soon as i figured that out and had it verified on the ea forum i just stopped trying and am currently just coasting along not really caring



What exactly do you mean you dont get any points when you die? You mean as a reward for dieing? Or do you mean if your healing or restoring ammo after your dead? If its the later I always get healing points while I'm dead.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 6, 2010)

the one thing i hate ...

you get revived but it still counts as a death?
what the hells the point of being revived then?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> the one thing i hate ...
> 
> you get revived but it still counts as a death?
> what the hells the point of being revived then?



no respawn time, and holding a point as when you respawn if everyone got killed you have to start farther away.  it's easier to keep people alive to spawn on, and it makes that unnecessary at the same time if they revived them instead.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no respawn time, and holding a point as when you respawn if everyone got killed you have to start farther away.  it's easier to keep people alive to spawn on, and it makes that unnecessary at the same time if they revived them instead.



Doesn't it also prevent your team from losing a ticket?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no respawn time, and holding a point as when you respawn if everyone got killed you have to start farther away.  it's easier to keep people alive to spawn on, and it makes that unnecessary at the same time if they revived them instead.



true but technically you didnt die


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> the one thing i hate ...
> 
> you get revived but it still counts as a death?
> what the hells the point of being revived then?



Like said, to keep your front up, and it restores a ticket. If it took the kill away from people, there would be so much pissing and moaning it would be unreal. Just imagine how you would feel if you earned a kill and because a medic gets a rez you loose the kill you earned. Then everyone might as well be a Medic, and if an army of them come running at you, you better kill every single one of the, because if one lives, he rez's the rest and you get nothing for killing even 10 of them.

The person shot you to death, so they get credit for the kill. The rez I see more as a teamwork thing, which should effect your tickets since they are for your team. Bumping tickets back up just seems like the right thing rather than discrediting kills that people earned.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> My son says it is the beast of all weapons so far. He has the
> red dot and taps for about 2 or 3 round bursts. Hopefully I'll
> get there some day. I can use a little bit of an advantage.
> I suck.
> ...



dont feel bad man i went from a .69 k/d last night all the way down to .51


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> the one thing i hate ...
> 
> you get revived but it still counts as a death?
> what the hells the point of being revived then?



In various ways and simply in general it helps the team.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What exactly do you mean you dont get any points when you die? You mean as a reward for dieing? Or do you mean if your healing or restoring ammo after your dead? If its the later I always get healing points while I'm dead.



actually you dont, yes it pops up on your screen but check the score boards and you will see other wise.  Head over to the ea forums if you don't believe me, hell just google it and watch what happens.  I figure in any give match i lose about ~1k+ points due to being dead.  It might not seem like a big deal until you actually think about it.If the guy that kills you pops up on your screen first before you killing him does you don't get credit for it.
Also if any of the following happen while you are dead/re spawning you don't receive credit for them

Kill Assists
Spot Assists
Motion Mine assists
Resupply
Healing
Grenade Kills
Mine Kills
Set objectives
Vehicle destructions + the kills
Now think about how many times you have died and had one or more of those pop up on your screen in any given match and it really adds up.  Idk it could just be me, but i consider that a game breaking flaw that about 40% of the time i dont get any credit for what i do


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 6, 2010)

stop dying? problem solved


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 6, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> stop dying? problem solved



 yup cause holding an objective the whole time but dying 3 seconds before it goes off is totally something i can control


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

lol i gotta agree Phxprovost the game is broken in my opinion as well im giving Dice's 3 PC monkeys 1 patch to fix my issues after that im just walking away


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> actually you dont, yes it pops up on your screen but check the score boards and you will see other wise.  Head over to the ea forums if you don't believe me, hell just google it and watch what happens.  I figure in any give match i lose about ~1k+ points due to being dead.  It might not seem like a big deal until you actually think about it.If the guy that kills you pops up on your screen first before you killing him does you don't get credit for it.
> Also if any of the following happen while you are dead/re spawning you don't receive credit for them
> 
> Kill Assists
> ...




huh? if i plant at an m-com station and die before it explodes and the opposing group does not disarm it then i still get the points for it...


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> huh? if i plant at an m-com station and die before it explodes and the opposing group does not disarm it then i still get the points for it...



are you coming to that conclusion based on the text that pops up on the screen or by the actual scoreboard?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> are you coming to that conclusion based on the text that pops up on the screen or by the actual scoreboard?



just the text i guess. i am too busy respawning and running around killing people or swearing. i never check those points closely. do you know if ea/dice are fixing that issue or what?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

Phx is right and it's annoying. And no they aren't "fixing the issue". In fact, they have it this way on purpose supposedly to guard against "suicide bombers" :shadedshu And it's freakin' WORSE that the points still pop up on the screen first because you assume you are still being awarded and then later to taunt you as you see what you should be getting and are not. 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-confirmed-intentional-bad-move-here-why.html


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

theres a post at the EA forums i cant find the link ...

but theres around 80 bugs listed 5 fixed the rest are being researched and alot of them are in a "will not be fixed status"


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...y-2-pc/978641-reported-issues-noted-dice.html

bingo got it out of all those bugs / glitches ive seen 43 of them myself


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i gotta agree Phxprovost the game is broken in my opinion as well im giving Dice's 3 PC monkeys 1 patch to fix my issues after that im just walking away



I am not feeling a ton of love for DICE myself at the moment but considering they still patched BF2 5 years after release perhaps I'll be a little more patient than you.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol dont get me wrong, its a great game and when played with the right people is tons of fun, its just the game has its.......flaws


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

lets start the BC2 bugs thread.. we'll compile them all and mark em off as they fix them.

the only bug that bothers me is the vsync bug... everything else is whatever.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

well its still MW2 + BF2 but all the shit that went wrong except for jets and nukes...

seriously medic became support kit support kit became assualt assualt and recon became spec ops engineer loses shotguns gets shity smgs instead at start your kits are gimped when you start red dot sight is rather retarded. Most ppl that play cant figure out what they should do as there kit IE ppl expect to drop a med box and just sit there and play rambo which dosent work.

grenades = fail most of the time toss 1 you die it dosent count for points not to mention the whole  "OMG WTF BBQ GREANDE" with a giant orange arrow dosent help the situation for grenades. cant cook the grenades either.  as has been stated weapons are imbalanced at this point hit detection is off the way dices server compensates for laggy players fucks you over.

look at the list i posted above  and realize theres only 3 guys workin on that bug list and they already told the community to get fucked 1 of the programmers called us all pirates and ungrateful whiners last i checked we are buying this pos and that pays there bills so he should learn to stfu as he only makes his company look worse same goes for the other dev posting. 

last i checked as a developer insulting your fan base is not a bright idea especially when you focus more on the console version of the game even tho the PC version sold nearly 2x more games then both consoles combined ie 600k vs 1mill on PC DICE fucked up end of story.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 6, 2010)

honestly, do not start another BC2 thread. just sign up on the EA/DICE forums and put your issues there. that is what it is there for.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 1of the programmers called us all pirates and ungrateful whiners



where was that?


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

imo the game is fun the way it is. i only get to play it once in a while so I don't really care if all the little minor things don't get fixed. It's just a video game.

I think they have put alot of energy into getting the servers and multiplay more stable and have had no time to really work on in-game stuff.. but they will eventually.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

its on the same forums somewhere ill try to find it

it was a link that was posted here about the server issues... 1 of the guys mad about the lack of server support etc posted it and the links to the devs twitters showing there disdain for us was readily apparent


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Like said, to keep your front up, and it restores a ticket. If it took the kill away from people, there would be so much pissing and moaning it would be unreal. Just imagine how you would feel if you earned a kill and because a medic gets a rez you loose the kill you earned. Then everyone might as well be a Medic, and if an army of them come running at you, you better kill every single one of the, because if one lives, he rez's the rest and you get nothing for killing even 10 of them.
> 
> The person shot you to death, so they get credit for the kill. The rez I see more as a teamwork thing, which should effect your tickets since they are for your team. Bumping tickets back up just seems like the right thing rather than discrediting kills that people earned.



they can keep the kill i dont care ... but i dont think i deserve a death especially when some asshole medic keeps reviving me infront of a tank and i go from 10-1 to 10-10 in about 30 seconds ...


----------



## gumpty (Apr 6, 2010)

I just knifed a guy through the side of a container. IMO I don't really care about the dodgy knife bugs - it's funny.

What bugs me is that I've driven over about 20 people on the 4wd so far but only have a few roadkills for it. Annoying.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 6, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> they can keep the kill i dont care ... but i dont think i deserve a death *especially when some asshole medic keeps reviving me infront of a tank and i go from 10-1 to 10-10 in about 30 seconds* ...



No kidding!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> they can keep the kill i dont care ... but i dont think i deserve a death especially when some asshole medic keeps reviving me infront of a tank and i go from 10-1 to 10-10 in about 30 seconds ...



So they should get a kill for someone who didn't get a death? I play Medic most of the time and honestly rezzing people in front of a tank 10 times usually never can happen, explosion splash damage and the fact that most cover can be destroyed really stops that. Back in BF2 I would have agreed, but in BC2 you can really only screw some poor guy maybe twice, and thats luck.

And even then, I have used that to make my team win. On Arica the tipped train with a mcom in it. Was me and 3 engineers, we went in the bottom side. I set the mcom and the defense kept trying to come in the bottom, they kept killing the engineers and I kept rezzing them, probably rezzed them about 4 times each then the mcom went off. If I wouldnt have been able to rez them, the defense would have reached me, but they physically couldn't, and if they reached me the mcom would have been next.

Thats personally the only time I remember exploiting it and it was the perfect situation as my cover wasnt destructible, and that was in the PS3 beta... so 1 time and that was over 6 months ago.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *So they should get a kill for someone who didn't get a death? *I play Medic most of the time and honestly rezzing people in front of a tank 10 times usually never can happen, explosion splash damage and the fact that most cover can be destroyed really stops that. Back in BF2 I would have agreed, but in BC2 you can really only screw some poor guy maybe twice, and thats luck.
> 
> _SNIP_.



I don't know about BF2 but this is exactly how BF2142 worked. They get a kill for putting you down but the ticket isn't removed and the death isnt counted until you respawn meaning that if you get revived the ticket stays and the death never occurred.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

I wouldnt be too opposed to that.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, I like that Idea. although generally I'm glad and surprised to be revived period.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 6, 2010)

does getting revived not turn your deathcount back? I thought it restored the ticket number from going down, so why doesn't it return your deathcount back -1?


----------



## Nimmer (Apr 6, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> does getting revived not turn your deathcount back? I thought it restored the ticket number from going down, so why doesn't it return your deathcount back -1?



great question, AFAIK the counter does not turn back positive after revive in BC2, but this was an integral part of competition for BF2. IMHO it should be like in BF2 ticekt counter go es back positive 1 point


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

The ticket counter does go back, it just doesnt reverse your death count.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The ticket counter does go back, it just doesnt reverse your death count.



thats dumb, you get revived and while it helps the team it does nothing to help you personally.  You are charged with a death, and it is considered a new life, but you are left with whatever ammo you died with... Kind of an odd predicament if you ask me...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

well u can call it what you will u still died the point is this aint CoD its a game your suppose to work with a TEAM so someone revives you on a good team theres an assualt guy with an ammo box problem solved major issue is very few ppl know there role and how to play it cause they all want to be rambo lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2010)

add me on steam guys!!!! my steam name is showershitter


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well u can call it what you will u still died the point is this aint CoD its a game your suppose to work with a TEAM so someone revives you on a good team theres an assualt guy with an ammo box problem solved major issue is very few ppl know there role and how to play it cause they all want to be rambo lol



thos   But i have to say outside of playing with my clan, i can not stand medics. i cant tell you how many times i have been revieved around corners over and over again while some jack ass sniper keeps picking me off and the jackass on my team keeps reviving me. :shadedshu  The only time i actually dont mind that happening is inside objectives.  Guess my problem isnt with the class its just the people using it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2010)

i try to eliminate the targets before reviving but if times running out ill revive its pointless to revive someone for them to get killed 2 sec later its why u wont see me revive immediately i take a minute to see if someones camping and waiting altho ive had a few nice runs where i revived 4-5 ppl all in a row around a flag much to the enemies dismay


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

i just hate the way medics look.. i hate being knifed by a guy that looks like a guy that likes guys. ;-)


----------



## digibucc (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The ticket counter does go back, it just doesnt reverse your death count.



and why should it? regardless of the medic's actions, you got killed. that's a death.

I can see in the instances mentioned before, with constant rezzing when the guy keeps dying it will kill his k/d... which sucks. but winning and teamwork are more important anyway, and it at least makes sense like this. you just have to hope it is only done when necessary, like in kurgans case.  and as he said, it doesn't happen multiple times in a row very often.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 6, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i just hate the way medics look.. i hate being knifed by a guy that looks like a guy that likes guys. ;-)



I guess I shouldn't mention that the US Medic model is my favorite of all of them. If I were shipped out to war, I know the first thing I'd do is work on them handlebars.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> thats dumb, you get revived and while it helps the team it does nothing to help you personally.  You are charged with a death, and it is considered a new life, but you are left with whatever ammo you died with... Kind of an odd predicament if you ask me...



Well you did die, meaning it was your mistake, someone else out classed you. Think of a Medic like car insurance, you crash the car, insurance fixes it, but that doesn't clear your record, it just gets you back on the road.



Phxprovost said:


> thos   But i have to say outside of playing with my clan, i can not stand medics. i cant tell you how many times i have been revieved around corners over and over again while some jack ass sniper keeps picking me off and the jackass on my team keeps reviving me. :shadedshu  The only time i actually dont mind that happening is inside objectives.  Guess my problem isnt with the class its just the people using it



I wish Medic would rez me, hell even in front of a sniper, I usually just watch them run over my corpse. Makes me really angry when I am a dead Medic o nthe ground and I rez as much as I can, then to watch people just not play the class correctly.



digibucc said:


> and why should it? regardless of the medic's actions, you got killed. that's a death.
> 
> I can see in the instances mentioned before, with constant rezzing when the guy keeps dying it will kill his k/d... which sucks. but winning and teamwork are more important anyway, and it at least makes sense like this. you just have to hope it is only done when necessary, like in kurgans case.  and as he said, it doesn't happen multiple times in a row very often.



Agreed, like I just said up above. The idea of deaths being removed wouldn't bother me too much as it has no effect on me, but I also don't have a problem with the current system.



shevanel said:


> i just hate the way medics look.. i hate being knifed by a guy that looks like a guy that likes guys. ;-)



I stuck it to you last night, and then you stuck me back, what would you call that shev? Lets make a date?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2010)

Heres a medic in RL. There medic kit they carry is HUGE! it has everything they need in it to do a qick triage.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I stuck it to you last night, and then you stuck me back, what would you call that shev? Lets make a date?



You still owe me half a dog tag for that.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

dannibusx you dont use a headset do you?


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

shevanel said:


> dannibusx you dont use a headset do you?



Between all the reinstalls of Win7 and my lack of time I didn't set up Teamspeak for a while.  I D/L it last night and made sure it worked for Easy Rhino's server.

So I guess that was the long way to say no, but I'll be sure to log into it for future sessions.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

i was only asking because i have non idea how you didnt hear me running behind you.. i followed you off a roof, up the stairs.. around a building and into another building on arica harbor.. then up more stairs then you finally turned around into my knife.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, I TOTALLY heard you and I was pissed at myself.

When I looked at my mini map, Kurg's position marker was in the general area where I heard the sound from, so I didn't think anything of it.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

ahhh! lol

One time he was like batman on that roof closest to the sniper tower...

As I was running I saw the shadow of him jumping off the building behind me so he could stab me... luckily for me that didnt happen.

Its the little things like that to make this game so fun.

anyway, im off to work.. ill be home around midnight-ish to play a smy daughter is with my mom the rest of the week.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 6, 2010)

stabbing Shev is sooo much fun


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 6, 2010)

lol, so is sniping him.  I got a few solid headshots on the guy last night, until Chaos sniffed me out with his rocket launcher.


----------



## Stak (Apr 6, 2010)

Ugh speaking of sniping, i had a game last and i ended up 23-27 too ugly. I think i was sniped round 18 times  i just hate that. Me and my ump-45 vs m95 arica harbor rush first part = skull for me.

Man im never there when you make good TPU server  keep missing the nice clan matches


----------



## gumpty (Apr 6, 2010)

Right, so now people are complaining about being revived TOO much.  

I'm with Kurgan. If you don't want to get revived only to be killed again, you shouldn't die in the first place.
I've won plenty of little skirmishes by running into the middle of a bunch of enemies to revive a squad-mate. It usually costs my life, but in the panic/confusion (I'll knife one or two of them first if I get the chance) my revived squadie will usually knock off one or two of them, and after it all dies down sometimes they can revive me too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> You still owe me half a dog tag for that.



Actually that one was Chaos, but I laid a beautiful trap for that. I was down below C and Shev came down there, hit him with a rocket, backed around hte corner and reloaded the rocket. Peaked back around figuring Chaos would be coming, he was, killed him with the rocket. Then figured they would spawn and look for me (one would head around opposite direction and one would flush from the bottom again). So the only safe spot was the rocks and those hide well from both sides, so I hide there, Chaos comes up the hill and backs right into the rocks for cover, then I spring my trap... well knife that is 

I am not stealthy at all, but I do love playing tricks and laying traps.



shevanel said:


> ahhh! lol
> 
> One time he was like batman on that roof closest to the sniper tower...
> 
> ...




Thats my patented leap, it's very risky, cause if you use the parachute you make noise and you come down to slow. So I free fall and hope my shins take the abuse (which leaves me at low life so also risky), I was too far behind you and thats where low life doesnt work well, makes me sad when it fails, but when it works, it's epic as people get stabbed before I even hit the ground, they don't know what happened.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 6, 2010)

Had a real good day playing today! got 4 consecutive ace pins and some pretty staggering scores  they go in order of best round to worst (last screen isn't all that impressive  but ace nonetheless) 

2.5 KDR, 35 kills, ace pin 






2.28 KDR, 32 kills, ace pin





1.85 KDR, 39 kills, m60 gold star, double nemesis pins, ace pin  - this round had an whole other length of screen full of pins.





1.29 KDR, 35 kills, 4x mcom defender pins







sorry to brag  but I couldnt let such a good day of playing go unrecorded, the m60 is ridonculous.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> the m60 is ridonculous.



Sigh, I guess I just suck then.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sigh, I guess I just suck then.



If your using magnum ammo, toss that garbage out the window and equip the LMG Accuracy, makes the M60 unreal, and don't hold the trigger down, resist that urge, burst fire it and you will do great.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 6, 2010)

Only had the magnum unlocked for a couple days so guess Ill go back to the Accuracy. Yeah I never used full auto before this game and people saying it was ok for LMGs. Maybe I'll have to break the habit again now.

Here's a YouTube channel with lots of good training/strategy vids:

http://www.youtube.com/sasbenjr


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If your using magnum ammo, toss that garbage out the window and equip the LMG Accuracy, makes the M60 unreal, and don't hold the trigger down, resist that urge, burst fire it and you will do great.



It worked for me sometime. I killed 5 guys standing at the hill using rambo shooting style .


----------



## lemode (Apr 7, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It worked for me sometime. I killed 5 guys standing at the hill using rambo shooting style .



I was running around as a medic while I was on business phone calls today so I needed something that was mindless to play. I didn't really do anything other than kill people by just unloading bullets all over the place. i ended up clearing C on Laguna Persa solo 3 or 4 times while i was on that call with the M60. i couldn't focus so all i did was just click aim and hold  i was surprised that my K/D was pretty high and my score was pretty low. i think i only tossed out one med pack for myself. I’m a bad medic as is...throw the phone into the mix and i am playing a class how it's not meant to be played


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 7, 2010)

I think im going to be full time medic now I don't like any other class so far.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It worked for me sometime. I killed 5 guys standing at the hill using rambo shooting style .



Oh it can be done, I actually have been doing it more, but it usually isn't as effective, and you really need to control the crosshairs, if you can it works. But for the most part, it's too beasty to be controlled when wide open.


----------



## lemode (Apr 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh it can be done, I actually have been doing it more, but it usually isn't as effective, and you really need to control the crosshairs, if you can it works. But for the most part, it's too beasty to be controlled when wide open.



it can bounce off the target if they are far away. i don't burst i just let it rip even if they are across the map. i can always guide the crosshairs back. F burst firing with the m60


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> it can bounce off the target if they are far away. i don't burst i just let it rip even if they are across the map. i can always guide the crosshairs back. F burst firing with the m60



The crosshairs back doesnt mean they aren't wide though. So you can have them dead on and be missing, the M60 has some kick, so this is quite common. Standing still targets, let it rip, but if your targets on the run, burst fire it. (hhmm thats a good rhyme)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 7, 2010)

As requested Kurgan and Soviet, the first Platnium Star with a pistol on TPU.






Also, my first gold D-tag kill.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice, I have a long ways to go on pistols, my range meter has 2 settings "yep the M60 is good" and "I can stab them" the stab them meter starts at 500 feet though...


----------



## lemode (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> As requested Kurgan and Soviet, the first Platnium Star with a pistol on TPU.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4499000788_ef3c3c1a17_b.jpg
> 
> ...



nice!

what lvl was the guy you killed to get the gold tags?

EDIT
nm he's 41 i looked him up.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet, can't wait until i get my gold dtags from soviet


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Too far too gold, I still have only knifed 1 gold tag, he too was 41.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Too far too gold, I still have only knifed 1 gold tag, he too was 41.



I'd laugh if it was the same dude as TheLaughingMan got his gold D-tags from...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I'd laugh if it was the same dude as TheLaughingMan got his gold D-tags from...








Nope, that was the first thing I checked, but now ranks in the 40's are more common.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 7, 2010)

what do the gold tags mean?

any action happening on any of the servers tongiht? i just got home.. might try and play a little.


----------



## human_error (Apr 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what do the gold tags mean?
> 
> any action happening on any of the servers tongiht? i just got home.. might try and play a little.



gold tags are from knifing high lvl players (lvl 40 or 41+). I was online just and all TPU servers seemed empty, but am up for a couple of games if others are.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 7, 2010)

what are you up for conquest? or sqd dm?

Id really like to get into a good rush game.. some fast paced high energy type action


----------



## human_error (Apr 7, 2010)

I prefer rush tbh (i do best at it).

What's your in-game name and i'll add you (if the game will let me).


----------



## shevanel (Apr 7, 2010)

shev

Ill jump on now.. ill join kurgans server and we'll go from there.

I can always set my server to rush (currently HC DM).. but i dont predict too much traffic this time of night.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 7, 2010)

if u wanna play on kurgans server post here, im gonna go lift quick but after that i can switch it to whatever game mode u guys want to get some players


----------



## gumpty (Apr 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Also, my first gold D-tag kill.
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2794/4498364665_d3ca6a4cba_b.jpg



Well, so much for that song ... you fought the LAWW ... but the LAWW didn't win.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2010)

human_error said:


> gold tags are from knifing high lvl players (lvl 40 or 41+). I was online just and all TPU servers seemed empty, but am up for a couple of games if others are.




Most of mine are gold. Because I play on veteran servers like TPU's servers.I have about 60 gold tags. It'll take me another 3 months before I'm gold I'd say a quarter of my deaths are from trying to rush a veteran to knife them and they shoot me in the face. I even have one from Soviet Missile. You'd think I'd learn, but with my k/d ratio it isn't going to make much difference, and I love shanking.  *heh yuh !*


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

Is the game exit right for everyone? It doesn't for me, it always leave the process, and I have to kill it using task manager.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Is the game exit right for everyone? It doesn't for me, it always leave the process, and I have to kill it using task manager.



Always exits just fine for me. Might be a DX version specific issue. You using DX10 or DX9?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

DX10, I can't play SP too, it always CTD, no issues with the MP.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 7, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Is the game exit right for everyone? It doesn't for me, it always leave the process, and I have to kill it using task manager.



I get that too (DX10). Although I have been able to play the SP.

Don't usually notice it unless I try and close Steam - in which case it wont let me until I kill the BC2 process[es].


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2010)

I think i need to change my knife bind to the keyboard though whenever I change anything it always $%^&s me up for awhile until I get used to it. Presently on a side mouse button and more than once a target has gotten away and killed me cause my thumb is on the button instead of where it usually is on the mouse and I can't maneuver well enough.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2010)

the game exiting but sticking in task manager is related to some nvidia beta drivers - go off the drivers, and the problem will go too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

its not just nvidia related it happens to me on every single exit the game still runs in the task manager lol


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 7, 2010)

if someones up for it, I'll be on (for real this time) from 3:30 to 6:30 (EST), some company would be nice.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its not just nvidia related it happens to me on every single exit the game still runs in the task manager lol



Hmmm. Do you use the exit game button? I always Alt-Tab and click the "X" to close the game and I've never seen the game process stay in Task Manager. 

I'm also not using Steam.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its not just nvidia related it happens to me on every single exit the game still runs in the task manager lol



hrrrm, not sure then.

only time i saw anything specific about it, was nvidia related.

might be antivirus or something then.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not using beta driver, it's the lastest one though.

I'm using Steam and 9800GTX+ SLI.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmmm ... I am using the beta drivers (from just prior to latest WHQL). Haven't got around to installing latest. Maybe will do it after work and see what happens.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 7, 2010)

Question


> 1. is it true the m60 and other weapons will be nerfed/balanced due to being overpowered? i myself love the m60 as it takes skill to one shoot burst.
> 
> 2. will you fix adding of a new server to favourites from the server browser?
> 
> ...





Dev's answer


> 1. Not exactly. Weapons will be tweaked to make all weapons more balanced in comparison to each other. How that will happen will be down to Demize99, we want to avoid nerfing and instead improving the weaker weapons so that you feel like you can have a good choice of weapons instead of one per kit.
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> 3. Connect to IP is something we would like to add in the future.


source


Dev's response


> R9 servers are set to force PunkBuster on with all ranked servers.
> R9 are currently being run by a few server hosts for testing purposes so aren't fully available yet.


source


Team Balance Response by Dev


> It won't be locked at 16 per side.
> It will allow some movement of players still even if one of the teams is maxed out.
> 
> You won't see massive number differences though it will be numbers like 17 vs 15.
> That is to allow players to still swap teams should they need to without quitting the server and joining back in again.


source


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

its when u use the exit button i can reproduce it  lol it always tends to happen when im benchmarking my gpus  first time i noticed it was when running heaven bench my frame rate was 15-20 checked task manager and there was the pesky BC2 exe still running.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 7, 2010)

so, what kind of guns would you guys want added? (if they added any)[(and after they fix all the bugs/issues)]

personally, I want p90 and the other g36 variants 

also, I want more flying maps. (Apache FTW)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2010)

i find it weird because i never turn off my PC, i use sleep mode - and i've got none of those exes running. since i dont reboot, i SHOULD have them if its easy to reproduce/global bug.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

it might be a an issue with 5k cards all i know is badcompany2 is nearly unplayable period for me ive listed my issues multiple times and its why ive stopped playing 

DX9 must be forced DX10 and DX11 the game auto switches from window to fullscreen every 30-45 seconds

Texture flashing to the point its enough to give someone a damn siezure

then of course theres the way dice set up the scores and there entire server set up to try and mitigate laggy players to the point even with under 100ms ping i knife someone in the head get the animation blood splatters it dosent register 

then theres what appears to be invicibility with the knife when i use a shotgun and they close in all shots miss 6 rounds point blank do nothing and i die switch to a pistol etc i can drop them

extreme loading times suck were all aware of them.

theres the BC2 exe not terminating when exiting 

out of the bug list i posted earlier with around 80 issues listed ive experienced over 43 of those issues.

ive gone back to BF2 its buggy and not as fun but at least kits and weapons arent as ridiculous and the games playable for me


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 7, 2010)

I turn my PC off to do reboots when updates need it.  That is about it.  I fold, so my computer does not sleep any more.  The closest to off I guess Lith gets is low power mode when everything not being used like the second hard drive, sound system, monitor, etc. are shut off to save power.



gumpty said:


> Well, so much for that song ... you fought the LAWW ... but the LAWW didn't win.



So said about that song.  I use to like it too.

And my game process will keep running when I shut it down for a few seconds, but not any longer than that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so, what kind of guns would you guys want added? (if they added any)[(and after they fix all the bugs/issues)]
> 
> personally, I want p90 and the other g36 variants
> 
> *also, I want more flying maps. (Apache FTW)*



This. MOAR flying death ships.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 7, 2010)

Good choice of making other weapons stronger, instead of best weaker. Rarely I ran out of bullets, so hasn't bothered me even if it takes too many bullets to kill some. But others aren't liking it as much, so R9 should be good for all.

Oh and I've already seen 17 or even more on one side. Once it was 18vs12 of us..

---

I use DX10 with WHQL drivers. Never exits right and I use the game exit button. Couple times I've seen the "this program has stopped responding", there used to be some other game too that didn't quit right, but they fixed that in a patch.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so, what kind of guns would you guys want added? (if they added any)[(and after they fix all the bugs/issues)]
> 
> personally, I want p90 and the other g36 variants
> 
> also, I want more flying maps. (Apache FTW)



I would like to see the Masada (ACR) added.  The P90 would be sweet, I mean they have the F2000 why not a P90?


----------



## travva (Apr 7, 2010)

guys if any of you are using nvidia and having the ghost processes, try the 197.15 driver. it seems to have cured it and also some sli related stutering in dx10. ymmv


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 7, 2010)

travva said:


> guys if any of you are using nvidia and having the ghost processes, try the 197.15 driver. it seems to have cured it and also some sli related stutering in dx10. ymmv



im using .15 and it does absolutely nothing to fix the problem.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 7, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I would like to see the Masada (ACR) added.  The P90 would be sweet, I mean they have the F2000 why not a P90?



+1

I like the masada as well (and I was pissed in the beta when I saw f2000 but not p90)

I think sr-25 for sniper as well.
maybe rpk-74 for medic (I know they have pkm but still)
p90 would def. be engi
g36-e or g36-ke for assault.

I want a larg-scale version of Presa with one or two villages as a second flying map. (4 choppers on the map)

oh, and of course 64 man support (by Q3 of this year)

but I guess if they can't even fix the bugs it's a lost cause.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 7, 2010)

And why only 5 pistols?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 7, 2010)

shevanel said:


> And why only 5 pistols?



+ 1

wheres my Deagle? 

no game is complete without a deagle .50E

period.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Good choice of making other weapons stronger, instead of best weaker. Rarely I ran out of bullets, so hasn't bothered me even if it takes too many bullets to kill some. But others aren't liking it as much, so R9 should be good for all.



You will be screaming for ammo if you play engineer.


----------



## lemode (Apr 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> + 1
> 
> wheres my Deagle?
> 
> ...



Aside from not wanting to ‘be like’ modern warfare…I’m sure that if they did add the desert eagle, people would be bitching about it being overpowered blah fing blah.

Tons of whiners complain about how unbalanced the m1911 is on the consoles more than PC but still…it’s going to be nerfed I am sure. I can’t imagine how many people would be up in arms if they added a deagle and it had high dmg and low accuracy.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> Aside from not wanting to ‘be like’ modern warfare…I’m sure that if they did add the desert eagle, people would be bitching about it being overpowered blah fing blah.
> 
> Tons of whiners complain about how unbalanced the m1911 is on the consoles more than PC but still…it’s going to be nerfed I am sure. I can’t imagine how many people would be up in arms if they added a deagle and it had high dmg and low accuracy.



it should be the sniper of pistols, and they can QQ all they want, I want my Deagle. (heck they can make it horrible, I'll still use it)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 7, 2010)

i have to agree my loadout if they fix this buggy pile would be my saiga and the deagle lol


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish I could save certain loadouts for when entering a server that would be nice.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah it would but that's just that much more data to download from EA for each player each time they join a new server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This. MOAR flying death ships.



I really hope there isn't more flying maps, I already hate the 1 conquest map with it. If 1 team has a half way decent chopper pilot, it's pretty much game over. And to fly effectively you really need a joystick, I can fly around decent, but no way can I maneuver like someone with a joystick can.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

I fly purely with a mouse and keyboard. You'd like me on your team. 

Choppers are completely neutered in this game anyway. They fly like garbage, do shit damage, and have tinfoil armor. The gunners are a bit ridiculous in power.

BC2 pilots fly for the challenge not the ease, there are no free kills in those pieces of crap.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh I agree the man flying can't really do much, its the freaking nose gunner, just way too good. If the pilot actually had the ability to kill things, I would be happier as they would have to really pilot it, nose dive it to hit targets and such, but with an OP nose gunner, they just aim it in the right direction and the nose gunner tears things apart.

I'll have to be in your chopper sometime, see if it changes my mind, I'm not bad in the air, but I just feel a joystick would almost always be better.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

IMO the gunner should only have a volley half the size of what they have now. Or the damage should be halved per round. It's too much.

The pilot's full salvo should do 1.25x more damage per rocket and should (IMO) be able to down a full tank if every shot hits *BUT* only in collaboration with the vehicle damage upgrade.

I agree that a joystick would be better but a mouse can still be very effective.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 7, 2010)

hop in my server, trying to get a good game of rush on the new laguna presa map


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2010)

More R9 info:



> Servers cannot run a ranked server without PunkBuster enabled. Server admins are allowed to change the number of rounds for each map, This will allow servers to run mixed game mode and only have conquest maps play one round and rush maps play 2.
> They are fixing autobalance and PB crashes! No mention of weapon tweaks yet.
> Expect this early next week apparently.



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...c/1003831-server-r9-preview.html#post13811805
http://www.fpsadmin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20069&page=2


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 7, 2010)

*Adding CCC Profile help performance in BC2?*






Profile Manager
+




+




+




Click on Save Button

= Profit?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 7, 2010)

@eastcoasthandle

Do a benchmark of before and after setting profiles and see if it makes any sort of difference.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll have to be in your chopper sometime, see if it changes my mind, I'm not bad in the air, but *I just feel a joystick would almost always be better*.



I agree that a joystick would probably be better but this is my gunship stat from BF2142. I never flew as a gunner so all of these kills are as a pilot using only a mouse and keyboard. 





(under the TPU watermark it says 234)


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 7, 2010)

yay I have my PC back


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah! More Asses For Me To Kick! :d


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I wish I could save certain loadouts for when entering a server that would be nice.



Yeah the X-box does


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I fly purely with a mouse and keyboard. You'd like me on your team.
> 
> Choppers are completely neutered in this game anyway. They fly like garbage, do shit damage, and have tinfoil armor. The gunners are a bit ridiculous in power.
> 
> BC2 pilots fly for the challenge not the ease, there are no free kills in those pieces of crap.



Yeah I've gunned with you. I was able to score some point instead of dieing right off the bat.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I agree that a joystick would probably be better but this is my gunship stat from BF2142. I never flew as a gunner so all of these kills are as a pilot using only a mouse and keyboard.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100407/Untitled646.jpg
> (under the TPU watermark it says 234)


 
The x-box controller seems to be OK. I just can't fly so I can't maneuver very well. I fly like I shoot. Suckage ! Thank Goodness I big game hunt a lot better or I'd quit cause it ain't cheap.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 8, 2010)

time to play!! jump on the VA server around 10pm eastern!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> time to play!! jump on the VA server around 10pm eastern!!!!



I got to do some homework, if you guys are still on after I'm done with that I'll get on.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 8, 2010)

aww, shame that I have to finish encoding this 2hr vid...


I wanted to knife easy; It's been soo long.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well Scrizz theres 5 of us on the Chicago server, how about you come and be my knife sheath


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You will be screaming for ammo if you play engineer.



I do and it's the only one I've left with 'click click', but I could go for a bigger clip option, so own fault. Reason why I said running out of ammo doesn't bother me is with average life of 1min, I'm dead and fully clipped soon 



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> IMO the gunner should only have a volley half the size of what they have now. Or the damage should be halved per round. It's too much.
> 
> The pilot's full salvo should do 1.25x more damage per rocket and should (IMO) be able to down a full tank if every shot hits *BUT* only in collaboration with the vehicle damage upgrade.



Gunner damage should be toned down, instead of adding pilots damage. I was mostly gunner in BF2142 and killing is way easier in this. Only downside is you can see *#it. So a server with no 3D spotting would kill down most chopper action.

I got pretty good with the BF2142 tv-guided missiles and they were hard to handle. Usually I shot the missile from far away and the pilot finished of the tank with his missiles. Now I do the same with the plasmamissilerocketsueprdoopergun that gunner has and oh so hated by every inf in battlefield.

It should ONLY damage inf, quads and jeeps, not tanks. Then give pilot missiles more damage to tanks and small splashdamage to inf, so both players have their role.

Good thing about BC2 gunship compared to BF2142 is that you can't solokill. In BF2142 there was a mad dash to choppers and they often left before a gunner could jump in. In BC2 most of the time I see the pilot waiting for someone to jump in


----------



## shevanel (Apr 8, 2010)

anyone up for some late night bc2?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I really hope there isn't more flying maps, I already hate the 1 conquest map with it. If 1 team has a half way decent chopper pilot, it's pretty much game over. And to fly effectively you really need a joystick, I can fly around decent, but no way can I maneuver like someone with a joystick can.



I fly with mouse and keyboard in excellent fashion. I do agree that pilot is under-powered, but two bursts kills tanks (no damage upgrade) and one burst for infantry. (it takes me about 30 seconds to kill a tank on a good day)

but  also agree that the super cannon (gunner) needs to be toned down.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I fly with mouse and keyboard in excellent fashion. I do agree that pilot is under-powered, but two bursts kills tanks (no damage upgrade) and one burst for infantry. (it takes me about 30 seconds to kill a tank on a good day)
> 
> but also agree that the super cannon (gunner) needs to be toned down.



I don't know after watching some youtube apache footage 
those little cannons are pretty bad ass. When they fire they pretty 
much wipe out anything around where the rounds burst. The 
night vision ones are the ones that get me. You can see all the
little pieces because the infrared camera picks up the heat from the 
flying body parts.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I fly with mouse and keyboard in excellent fashion. I do agree that pilot is under-powered, but two bursts kills tanks (no damage upgrade) and one burst for infantry. (it takes me about 30 seconds to kill a tank on a good day)
> 
> but  also agree that the super cannon (gunner) needs to be toned down.



I use a Logitech gamepad (basically a PS3 controller clone - use it for driving games too). Haven't mapped the controls to it right yet, so can't fly with much skill/agility. Can pilot one of the transports okay - it's easy enough to hover one of those around the map and let the gunners carve up. Gets boring fast though. Can't pilot an apache properly yet though. Nose-dive = crash for me.

I'm not sure about the de-powering the gunner argument. As has been noted, in the past pilots often neglected to wait for a gunner. Now it's the other way around. People will wander around a chopper, waiting for someone to come fly it for them so they can gun it up. There needs to be a good balance between the two. Maybe give the pilot equal points for the gunner's kills?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2010)

you still receive driver assists, which adds up, but when it takes a full burst of rockets to kill one measly infantry, that's sad.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 8, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> you still receive driver assists, which adds up, but when it takes a full burst of rockets to kill one measly infantry, that's sad.



Agreed, it is sad. I still think the pilot should get full points though, because when you think about it, without a pilot the gunner would get none. And especially in the transport heli - the pilot there has no way to get their own kills - short of crashing the chopper into someone.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2010)

gumpty said:


> short of crashing the chopper into someone.



much easier than you think.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well Scrizz theres 5 of us on the Chicago server, *how about you come and be my knife sheath*



Wow, that sounded gay...


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Wow, that sounded gay...



+1

also very intimidating...


----------



## travva (Apr 8, 2010)

my buddy got mad at you last night kurgan rofl. we were playing on the chicago serv w/ you guys. trav1s and slowburnxs, my buddy. he kept saying "man i can't move without this kurgan guy owning me". i was like "yeah he's pretty good". he was so mad that you killed him a million times. lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 8, 2010)

how do i join the clubhouse???


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2010)

oh! so someone (namely me) has to be on from 8-10 (est) so lets plan on populating the Chicago server around then. (yeah, I have to pretend to pay attention to my online Gov review)




Bo$$ said:


> how do i join the clubhouse???



just PM kurgan with your ingame name and preferred class 

then jump on TS and play away.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 8, 2010)

fun time in kurgs server last night, the 2 518 guys r good friends who were over for a night of beer, baseball and bad company 2. 

Lots of dog tag swapping went down  and i brought out the spas slug sniping which is always fun


Soviet needs to use something besides the gustav tho


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Wow, that sounded gay...



I'll stick it to you too! 



travva said:


> my buddy got mad at you last night kurgan rofl. we were playing on the chicago serv w/ you guys. trav1s and slowburnxs, my buddy. he kept saying "man i can't move without this kurgan guy owning me". i was like "yeah he's pretty good". he was so mad that you killed him a million times. lol



Ah, you should toss on the TPU tags, I have seen you in there a lot before, didn't know if you were a TPUer or not.



ShiBDiB said:


> fun time in kurgs server last night, the 2 518 guys r good friends who were over for a night of beer, baseball and bad company 2.
> 
> Lots of dog tag swapping went down  and i brought out the spas slug sniping which is always fun
> 
> Soviet needs to use something besides the gustav tho



Was some good games last night and yes it was a stabtacular good time. If you want to stop him M2CG fun, you guys seemed to play Assault, just remove the roofs off of each house.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 8, 2010)

Wohoo, 3 roadkills finally done and got my first kick because of it  Seems admin didn't like me squishing him on their base  That was my only roadkill in the base, others on battlefield.







Bad thing is round was still in very beginning and 4th squish would have brought the 4 kills in cars pin? Oh well, to another day. Now I'm missing just 2 pins.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 8, 2010)

Last night was pretty awesome.  I finally unlocked the M60 on my medic.  One conversation I enjoy in squad chat was

"Why would you revive me in front of two people you didn't kill first"
"Because I thought you were Kurgan"

and then there was the ShibDib/Kurgan Batman slaying, I nearly crapped myself conversation.  I love it when people's buttholes spit in their pants.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/08/arts/television/08battle.html?ref=arts

And R9 released:

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-service-update/1023629-r9-servers-released.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Last night was pretty awesome.  I finally unlocked the M60 on my medic.  One conversation I enjoy in squad chat was
> 
> "Why would you revive me in front of two people you didn't kill first"
> "Because I thought you were Kurgan"
> ...



 I didnt see that response, I was too busy saying WHY CANT WE BE FRIENDS

The batman "shit" was a sweet kill, I was in the attic of a house, looked down and seen a medic, so I leaped out and stabbed him right in the head, I hadn't even touched the ground yet, stabbed him in midflight, then I was instantly shot (this might have even happened before I hit the ground) by a Spas 12 and killed (was Shib), it was pretty hilarious.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 8, 2010)

just got an email saying R9 server update is done


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didnt see that response, I was too busy saying WHY CANT WE BE FRIENDS
> 
> The batman "shit" was a sweet kill, I was in the attic of a house, looked down and seen a medic, so I leaped out and stabbed him right in the head, I hadn't even touched the ground yet, stabbed him in midflight, then I was instantly shot (this might have even happened before I hit the ground) by a Spas 12 and killed (was Shib), it was pretty hilarious.



it was epic, i was no more than 2-3 feet behind the medic when all i see is u in a parachute stabbing him in the head...


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> it was epic, i was no more than 2-3 feet behind the medic when all i see is u in a parachute stabbing him in the head...



 I want video!!! Man, I have to play this game more...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2010)

erocker said:


> I want video!!! Man, I have to play this game more...



Yeah, especially when it's mostly TPUers, like 10 man matches, they are brutal, hard to maintain a good KD, but just so much fun owning your friends (or comrades if its soviet ) We all maybe distant, but this clubhouse seems to have a good comrodary, and thats nice to see.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, especially when it's mostly TPUers, like 10 man matches, they are brutal, hard to maintain a good KD, but just so much fun owning your friends (or comrades if its soviet )



haha ya i havent played in quite a while now been playing css, but ya soviet is always fun to knife, same with brandon


----------



## shevanel (Apr 8, 2010)

i fired up css about a week ago to see if I was missing anything.

Man i remember when I first got the source version of cs I thought it was the shit... now i look at it and wonder what i was smoking back then. (im talking visually/graphically)


----------



## human_error (Apr 8, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> fun time in kurgs server last night, the 2 518 guys r good friends who were over for a night of beer, baseball and bad company 2.
> 
> Lots of dog tag swapping went down  and i brought out the spas slug sniping which is always fun
> 
> ...



aye was a really good set of games  Just wish my ping was lower so i could get all stabbey stabbey with you guys 

Plus next time i won't be working on unlocking my m16 so i'll be back to shottys and m60s


----------



## epicfail (Apr 8, 2010)

shevanel said:


> i fired up css about a week ago to see if I was missing anything.
> 
> Man i remember when I first got the source version of cs I thought it was the shit... now i look at it and wonder what i was smoking back then. (im talking visually/graphically)



it was quite good at the time it was released for visuals and graphics, but imo its still one of the best for customizability and how many mods there is and that you can make, and still very fun to paly if you meet up with a bunch of friends.


----------



## lemode (Apr 8, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Soviet needs to use something besides the gustav tho



False advertising

I had 2 tags of yours and I also shot you with my AK.

With so few people I took the opportunity to pad my stats 



1Kurgan1 said:


> but just so much fun owning your friends (or comrades if its soviet )







epicfail said:


> but ya soviet is always fun to knife, same with brandon



you need to play more


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 8, 2010)

i honestly love this game more then anything else i play the only thing that ruins it for me is everytime i wanna play i have to run threw a vpn server and try and play with a ping of 400+ everytime which is just not enjoyable at all, with a ping like that your just playing to play not really tro have fun, so im gonn wait until i PCS to my next base in england and get some better internet and probablky start playing


----------



## lemode (Apr 8, 2010)

Good lord (I am sure it’s going to get worse), I just hit 35 and it’s 200,000 for 36 !1!1!eleven! The amount of points it takes to reach the next level, fluctuates each level.

33 to 34 was 190,000, 34 to 35 was 170,000 lol

Crazy to think that I will need around 5,000,000 points to hit 50. I am close to hitting 2,000,000 and that seems like a lot.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 8, 2010)

for some reason I cant get this to update via steam. I have it selected to auto update but when I check update history it only shows steam client updates. WTF


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> for some reason I cant get this to update via steam. I have it selected to auto update but when I check update history it only shows steam client updates. WTF



If you are talking about the R9 update, that is for servers, not the clients.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 9, 2010)

i got off early tonight... where is the action? anyone playing?

such a hassle to fire up bc2 sometimes to find empty tpu servers. lol


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone tried this if it's just placebo or something that might work:
http://www.geezergaming.com/main/index.php?option=com_kunena&Itemid=11&func=view&catid=42&id=4141

Might try and up the value just for the kicks, probably won't hurt either.
Here's one of the original thread links that still worked 
http://www.thebits.info/windows/vista-mcs-56.htm


----------



## gumpty (Apr 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> Good lord (I am sure it’s going to get worse), I just hit 35 and it’s 200,000 for 36 !1!1!eleven! The amount of points it takes to reach the next level, fluctuates each level.
> 
> 33 to 34 was 190,000, 34 to 35 was 170,000 lol
> 
> Crazy to think that I will need around 5,000,000 points to hit 50. I am close to hitting 2,000,000 and that seems like a lot.



You will need over 5,000,000 for Lvl 50. According to a leaderboard, the lowest lvl 50 player has just over 5,400,000; next down the list lvl 49 has 5,259,000.

That is an awful lot. I doubt I will ever get there. Currently @ Lvl 20 with 350,000.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 9, 2010)

i really miss the guns dropping down from the top of the screen everytime I unlocked one.. that was really exciting to watch the level meter increase then BAM out of no where a bad ass rifle just bounces on the screen telling you it's yours!

I might have to make a new name to do it all over agian!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

I miss people playing... I got lonely all by myself.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

i play almost all day about 2 or 3 days a week


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i play almost all day about 2 or 3 days a week


I play Friday Nights for 6 or 7 hrs. , and maybe 30 minutes a day 
(1 or 2) matches the rest of the week. Is that why I suck ? 
Tonight though is beer and bfbc2 night. My favorite day of 
the week until Football season


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

i play games from the morning til about before my wife comes home from work unless i dont have college work to do.

BWT nice AK there in your BC2 sig pic!






Here is mine ATM


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is mine ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/100_1251.jpg




So the only gun I've shot IRL was a glock 9mm so have patience with me.. Why would you want a 4x scope on assault rifle without a stock? Increased spray and pray range? 


I also dont understand why the scope is mounted so far forward on the gun..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

its not a 4x scope, its a red dot sight and the butt stock is in the back of my truck. I have to get it out and sand it down then stain it then throw some polyurethane on it and make it look good before it goes back on.

a red dot can be mounted at any distance from your eye and still works good since there is no magnification. later on i will change it out for a red dot reflex scope (last picture)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its not a 4x scope, its a red dot sight and the butt stock is in the back of my truck. I have to get it out and sand it down then stain it then throw some polyurethane on it and make it look good before it goes back on



Really. it's an RDS? I guess all my years of gaming have filled me with false knowledge. I always assumed RDS sights would look similar to how they look in Crysis, COD4, BFBC2. 

So that sight has zero magnification?


edit: OHHH I see now. So in the last photo is the dot projected from the lower part of the sight or is it only visible from a certain angle?


----------



## gumpty (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is mine ATM
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/100_1251.jpg



What makes that picture even more badass is the lovely floral sheet. I think the purple patterning brings out the blackness of the gun for a more 'spring' feel. Just lovely.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So the only gun I've shot IRL was a glock 9mm so have patience with me.. Why would you want a 4x scope on assault rifle without a stock? Increased spray and pray range?
> 
> 
> I also dont understand why the scope is mounted so far forward on the gun..



I have shot my old man's .22 rifle a bit when I was younger. He's got rid of that now (so he doesn't have to pay the annual gun-license fee). He now has a high-powered air-rifle with a big scope. Now that is badass. Have also fired a shotgun once.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Really. it's an RDS? I guess all my years of gaming have filled me with false knowledge. I always assumed RDS sights would look similar to how they look in Crysis, COD4, BFBC2.
> 
> So that sight has zero magnification?
> 
> ...



technically it has a 1x magnification but you cannot see it when you look through it. here is the specs for it

The CenterPoint 1x34mm Quick Aim Sight offers dependability and convenience, delivering a sight picture that frames each shot for dramatically improved performance, whether you're in the field hunting or on the shooting range. Features a dual red/green Dot with various brightness settings.

    * Tool-free, finger-adjustable windage and elevation dials
    * Nitrogen filled
    * One-piece construction
    * 100% waterproof, fog proof and shock proof
    * Flip-open covers included
    * Rings included
    * Batteries included
    * Magnification: 1x
    * Objective: 34mm
    * Tube Diameter: 30"
    * Click Value: 1/2
    * Field of View: 31 ft (at 100 yds)
    * Eye Relief: Flex
    * Exit Pupil: 22 mm
    * Weight: 13.1 oz
    * Length: 7.6"
    * Material: Aircraft-grade aluminum alloy
    * Color: Matte black, nonreflective finish
    * Multi-layer CenterPoint Advantage lens coating solution
    * Limited lifetime warranty 

It works good! once its zeroed it at the range, it is accurate up to 200 meters.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

hmm. now if you can get either of those RDSs on my MK14 in BC2 I'll be a happy man.


----------



## Nimmer (Apr 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> hmm. now if you can get either of those RDSs on my MK14 in BC2 I'll be a happy man.



UGH, so agree with you man. Those iron sites just dont work the way i want em to


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

Nimmer said:


> UGH, so agree with you man. Those iron sites just dont work the way i want em to



http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...10/04/08/where-are-my-g3-and-mk14-optics.aspx

Yeah. Although I don't think the 4x should be introduced for either G3 or MK14 (more so the MK14). The biggest complaint I have with the MK14 iron sights is the rear donut.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

what is the mk14 classified as? is is an assault rifle or is it a sniper?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> what is the mk14 classified as? is is an assault rifle or s t a sniper?



I would call it assault but it's really versatile when not loaded with ass crappy sights. 



			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The EBRs are made with the intention of carrying out both designated marksman and CQB roles in combat.[6]


Source


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

The EBR is an original M14 with different furniture, meaning it has a collapsible butt stock and full rail system for mounting anything from optics to bi pods. The M14 was considered a long range battle rifle.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 9, 2010)

Brandon is right it's pretty much an updated M14 with picatinny rails for mounting scopes etc. M14 is one of my favourite guns but I like the M1 Garand more.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

heres me and the good ole M14


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.ultimateprestige.com/  Go here and look at the M14 MOD 0 Enhanced. It's has a collapsible stock and rails from what I can see. This is supposed to be the M14 we have in game. 




Same as see here.





@ brandon.. are you the one with the sweet ink?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://www.ultimateprestige.com/  Go here and look at the M14 MOD 0 Enhanced. It's has a collapsible stock and rails from what I can see. This is supposed to be the M14 we have in game.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/Capture1.png
> Same as see here.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100409/Capture.png
> ...



nah he's the one holding the gun i believe


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

Ha, I meant in-game (for the sniper badge)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

digibucc said:


> nah he's the one holding the gun i believe



+1 

yes i am the one holding the M14.

The EBR MOD 10 uses a shorter barrel but the original upper and lower mechanical receiver is the same as the original M14. if you had a M14 you can order the kit to convert it.

http://www.airsoftgi.com/product_info.php?products_id=2480


----------



## gumpty (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yes i am the one holding the M14.



Did you hit what you were aiming at, cause it looks like you were looking the other way?

Perhaps keeping an eye out for medics with knife fetishes like Kurgan?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Ha, I meant in-game (for the sniper badge)



I think you can earn marksman points with it but I'm not sure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Did you hit what you were aiming at, cause it looks like you were looking the other way?
> 
> Perhaps keeping an eye out for medics with knife fetishes like Kurgan?



No i was bore sighting the rifle to the Leopold scope but later that day we went and fired it and got it zeroed in real good!


----------



## epicfail (Apr 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> you need to play more



i do now do i??? 

what if im fine awping people in css, gotta practice for cevo this summer, havent played thsi game in quite a while so kind of rusty


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 9, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i do now do i???
> 
> what if im fine awping people in css, gotta practice for cevo this summer, havent played thsi game in quite a while so kind of rusty



I played Cal-m in CS 1.3 but that was the last time i have played any leagues in the CS world


----------



## epicfail (Apr 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I played Cal-m in CS 1.3 but that was the last time i have played any leagues in the CS world



ahh k sweet stuff, ya i played a couple seasons of Open, and IM, then one of M

fun stuff, but gungame is pretty awesome and i played the leagues for that, was quite sad though it was a winner stays at the top league, Me and my team were 56-8 until we quit the ladder haha


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2010)

so, has the new server update rolled out yet? opinions?


----------



## digibucc (Apr 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so, has the new server update rolled out yet? opinions?



yes... admin tools don't take advantage of all of it yet, but the config files are there for editing.

great updates, and hopefully guardian will be updated again soon so i can use just that. lol looks like there is an update now, checking it out


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 9, 2010)

was auto balance in the update?


----------



## lemode (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I miss people playing... I got lonely all by myself.



hmm i play damn near every day


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> hmm i play damn near every day



Yeah when is that though? Lots of the guys in this thread seem to play late night? That (and 8-6 CST weekdays) doesn't really work for me, unfortunately.

In addition to being better to play with people you know it seems I'm always getting stuck on the inferior teams and sqauds on random servers (either in terms of rank or map knowledge or team play or class diversity or whatever) and that's part of why I too often end up like 7-15 K/D with under 1000 points. Kinda frustrating.

Good news re. R9 though. Looking forward to the improvements.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> hmm i play damn near every day



yeah then whats with jumping on TS for 10 seconds then leaving (yesterday) you got my hopes up and then crushed them.

its ok I guess. Willdabeast was on...fun flying, managed a 0/5 KD and still placed second


----------



## epicfail (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah then whats with jumping on TS for 10 seconds then leaving (yesterday) you got my hopes up and then crushed them.
> 
> its ok I guess. Willdabeast was on...fun flying, managed a 0/5 KD and still placed second



thats because he doesnt see me on


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

favoritism huh!? I see how it is.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> favoritism huh!? I see how it is.



you no it


----------



## lemode (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah then whats with jumping on TS for 10 seconds then leaving (yesterday) you got my hopes up and then crushed them.
> 
> its ok I guess. Willdabeast was on...fun flying, managed a 0/5 KD and still placed second



lol i didn't even see anyone on when i last logged into TS last night/yesterday!



Black Haru said:


> favoritism huh!? I see how it is.



psh don't listen to teh juggz...you're a better pilot than he is...he just leaves the chopper any time i fly with him and he makes me commit suicide...so if it's favortism i go with the better pilot!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

lol, you weren't the only one. like three others did the same thing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

I should be on tonight from 5-8 ish EST. Tomorrow I'll be on almost all day working on my flying skills mostly.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol i didn't even see anyone on when i last logged into TS last night/yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> psh don't listen to teh juggz...you're a better pilot than he is...he just leaves the chopper any time i fly with him and he makes me commit suicide...so if it's favortism i go with the better pilot!



hey man i warn you like 1 second before i try and ram into people, but seriously i had gotten better.


----------



## lemode (Apr 9, 2010)

epicfail said:


> hey man i warn you like 1 second before i try and ram into people, but seriously i had gotten better.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

ha, anyone that wants to learn to fly, I am up for dogfights anytime (or games of chicken) 

learning to be effective with the rockets is tough. 

@lemode- ha, you are the best gunner I've ever had.

@trip- I should be on then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I should be on tonight from 5-8 ish EST. Tomorrow I'll be on almost all day working on my flying skills mostly.



Which server?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been frequenting the empty servers and I can now say I know how to hover and not die within seconds of getting in the helicopter. Evasive maneuvering is still just me flailing the mouse around like a ninny though, so I've got a few things to work on yet. Still need to decide if I like joy or KB+mouse better for flight. If you're a pilot, post up what you use.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 9, 2010)

i use wasd and u-d-l-r arrows to fly. occasional mouse grab to get a more precise aim.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

Mouse and Keyboard, no question.

for evasion, you have to learn to use the momentum to spin the chopper to your new direction.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm unsure as to which combination of weapons work best for me. The M1 Garand and the 357? Or perhaps the M14? Perhaps 870MCS and the M9-3? I'm unsure. They seem to work from time to time.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Mouse and Keyboard, no question.
> 
> for evasion, you have to learn to use the momentum to spin the chopper to your new direction.



I've gotten pretty good at tighter turns using similar, and I'm mainly working on slides. I now just have to put it all together to make it look like I know what I'm doing. It will be a long time before I'm 'seamless' though. I still get disoriented in flight with the mouse now and again though so I've got to either get alot more practice or see if joys feel more natural for me.


----------



## lemode (Apr 9, 2010)

Scrizz talked me into getting the Hotas Cougar. I can fly a lot better with choppers now.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

I may actually have to try my saitek x52... but I really don't like joysticks.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ha, anyone that wants to learn to fly, I am up for dogfights anytime (or games of chicken)
> 
> learning to be effective with the rockets is tough.
> 
> ...



We should try to get a few people in one of the servers and just have a practice session of tanks VS choppers VS choppers VS anything else. 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Which server?



Um.. tonight probably any TPU server that's populated or any server TPU players are already playing on. I think I need to get you on my friends list though. I though you were on there before but the lists were purged a while back. 

I'll be on TS when I get home in a few hours but I may have to help a friend procure certain "things" before I can play.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> Scrizz talked me into getting the Hotas Cougar. I can fly a lot better with choppers now.



The Hotas Cougar, is that the Thrustmaster setup?


Edit: NM, Google still works on my PC.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2010)

I am partial to Kurgan's server, Ill set it to atacama when I get home (if it's empty) and we can just meet there.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2010)

Hotas Cougar = $200 (for me)

My problem is that joysticks are pretty expensive and I have heat related upgrades to take care of. My current joystick is the original Microsoft Sidewinder and I find it rather lackluster. Damn thing is coming up on 12+ years I guess.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 9, 2010)

I might work on getting my 360 pad to work properly but even it it did work I think I would still be better with a mouse.


----------



## lemode (Apr 9, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Hotas Cougar = $200 (for me)
> 
> My problem is that joysticks are pretty expensive and I have heat related upgrades to take care of. My current joystick is the original Microsoft Sidewinder and I find it rather lackluster.
> 
> http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/mi/microsoft-sidewinder.jpg




it's expensive and i got it because it will last me for years.

if i had to do it all over again i would just buy the Hotas X because it's just as nice and only $40. + you can combine it to make it a solid piece or have it separate...not to mention it's PS3 compatible.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'll be on TS when I get home in a few hours but I may have to help a friend procure certain "things" before I can play.



I know how that goes. :laugh  

Yeah add me again. Ill try you if I don't see a request. I should probably get my mic going too but I can't use it all the time (like when the gf is home lol; the pounding on my KB and mouse and cursing under my breath is annoying enough apparently. I have my own room for this even but it's not enough)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 9, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm unsure as to which combination of weapons work best for me. The M1 Garand and the 357? Or perhaps the M14? Perhaps 870MCS and the M9-3? I'm unsure. They seem to work from time to time.



I hate the m14, the sites on it r terrible


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 9, 2010)

I love the M14.  The sight sucks cause it is very tunneling, but it works for me.  I really wish they would release a DLC that would let me stick a 4x scope on it.  M14/ Mkr2 Pistol is my combo for it.  It is a nice mix of mid to semi-long range power, quick fire rate, and a "WTF is behind me high speed reaction".  I don't really think when I hear bushes russel behind me and fire wildly with that gun.

I have to try killing people with the M1 Grand again and see if it will actually register a kill now instead of pretending all those dead people were killed with hope or some BS.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 9, 2010)

well now that i finally unlocked everything ive been using the spas with slugs with whatever kit i feel like playing...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 9, 2010)

I havent played in over a week. Damn Batman:AA.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 9, 2010)

For some reason, on the last game I played I was able to go stab crazy.  All the planets aligned and I was behind a large group with no ammo in any gun.  All I could was pray and shank.  That was fun as hell.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I havent played in over a week. Damn Batman:AA.



Damn you Batman: AA for being so good.  Why couldn't you be longer and give more.  We need Batman: Black Gate ASAP!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2010)

Hah yeah I hear it's not long and I still have to finish it. Hrm and now I no longer have PhysX...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hah yeah I hear it's not long and I still have to finish it. Hrm and now I no longer have PhysX...



Don't get me wrong.  It is a decent length.  It is not like Bad Company SP campaign which is like 5 maybe 6 good hours to finish.  Batman AA will take you 9 to 11 hours to finish.  15 if you do all the combat challenges and Riddler challenges.

It is my go to game when I just want to hurt people when I am mad.  Turn on Batman, go the combat challenges, pick the last Big fight and just destroy people.

Highest rank on Batman:  Was 53rd on the final Big fight worldwide for the first week.  I was 177 last I checked.

I think batman should have been a little longer, particularly in the "Boss" fights that were not really Boss fights.  I think Bad Company 2 should take a note from Batman's music, voice acting script, and plot.  The Single player for Bad Company 1 was more interesting and more enjoyable, sadly.  I wanted more comedy.  It was funny when it happened, but didn't happen enough.

Quick Poll:  post your favorite Bad Company 2 quote on the forum (minus the cussing) with your next post at the end.

TLM favorite:  "Come over here.  I can Un!@(& that $#^#!" Multiplier Engineer - volunteer to repair.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> TLM favorite:  "Come over here.  I can Un!@(& that $#^#!" Multiplier Engineer - volunteer to repair.



lol, everytime I hear that.
I hear you laughing in my head. lol


I haven't been on when you've been on lately.
sux


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> what I hate most is when I stab someone TWICE, and it doesn't register.
> I usually end up getting stabbed by the person I was pursuing



Better then getting stabbed from 10 ft away like MW2. I actually am hooking that up on my downstairs 52" mainly because my blueray player CPU can't handle BFBC2. I'll have to do some MW2 gaming now. I also loaded MW1, Quake 4, BF2 and Vegas 2 on that one. I have played Q4 about a half dozen times. For some reason I love that game. When he gets his legs sawed off is Coolio


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 10, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> For some reason, on the last game I played I was able to go stab crazy.  All the planets aligned and I was behind a large group with no ammo in any gun.  All I could was pray and shank.  That was fun as hell.



I got 4 shanks in one round last night, 5 is my record. 
Ok about time to get on a server and game. 
Fridays, beer and BFBC2


----------



## CarneASADA (Apr 10, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> For some reason, on the last game I played I was able to go stab crazy.  All the planets aligned and I was behind a large group with no ammo in any gun.  All I could was pray and shank.  That was fun as hell.



i spawned right behind him....
and witnessed his RAMPAGE.. 
 sanBENdaHOE


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 10, 2010)

lol, I like stabbing TPUers.
It just sounds squishier and gives me a warm feeling inside


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> lol, I like stabbing TPUers.
> It just sounds squishier and gives me a warm feeling inside



I have to agree with this.


----------



## lemode (Apr 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have to agree with this.



You would


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 10, 2010)

Had a pretty good night playing with Scrizz last night. I came into this round pretty late...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 10, 2010)

Woot double post. I just got an infraction on the UK BF forum for implied swearing. 



> Dear Triptex,
> 
> You have received a warning at Electronic Arts UK Community.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 10, 2010)

TPU Clan war on DLX or something server. The BL clan joined and took on 3 of us.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2010)

With so many on right now, you guys should get the primary TPU server going.

Good morning of play time.

I still enjoy killing people with the Smoke Grenade Launcher.  Remember kids, lung cancer kills.


----------



## lemode (Apr 10, 2010)

2 plats this week!






500 kills spread across 4 of the 5 heavy vehicles






Owe almost all of my chopper kills to Black Haru. So thank you sir for being teh best damn pilot evar!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> 2 plats this week!
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/APACHE.jpg
> 
> Owe almost all of my chopper kills to Black Haru. So thank you sir for being teh best damn pilot evar!



yeah, and I was your primary target :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2010)

Doing better lately; have put down the M60 to play engie and that's part of it esp now that I have mines and Level 17 upgraded explosives. Love planting mines on all the roads and paths close outside the enemy base on maps like Atacama. A little cheap but hey. It's just too much fun and I need the kills and points!


----------



## Stak (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok im finally out of the sargent classes^^. And i finally unlocked red dot for medic, and i tried it on t88 lmg, pretty awesome. Unocked it using neostead(81 kills) and saiga(84 kills) and sometimes just one of the other rifles. 

The G3 is good sometimes, m14 sucks and usas is meh. Finally gold star at colt and rex! 

And finally got my 2 nd gold star for heavy vehicles and gold star for helis. Man, im getting lots of stuff lately. 

black haru, pls pilot me somrtimes, im known for killing helis with helis (and some other stuff).
I only have 24 helu kills now, and thats because i maybe have been in helis maybe 5 times but then ppl crash or just jump out:shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 11, 2010)

lawl i dunno if any1 has ever flown with me in a heli.. but its funny cause i borked my l-r turning while editting some things (up mouse movement speed and whatnot) so i cant turn left or right when i fly a heli or uav.. usually ends with us flying straight into the ground


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 11, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> lawl i dunno if any1 has ever flown with me in a heli.. but its funny cause i borked my l-r turning while editting some things (up mouse movement speed and whatnot) so i cant turn left or right when i fly a heli or uav.. usually ends with us flying straight into the ground





No offence ShibDib but you are one funny character. I love reading your posts


----------



## Stak (Apr 11, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> lawl i dunno if any1 has ever flown with me in a heli.. but its funny cause i borked my l-r turning while editting some things (up mouse movement speed and whatnot) so i cant turn left or right when i fly a heli or uav.. usually ends with us flying straight into the ground



Lol that happens to me too! Thats why i NEVER fly anymore only with UAV

but im a good gunner believe me


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2010)

I didn't mess with the in-game settings, but I can do OK with a heli with my G5 cranked to the max 2000dpi. I could only imagine a 5000dpi mouse...but I'm getting it figured. I do use the L-crtl for hover hold a lot though...that has helped a ton...then you can use smaller movements with the mouse to modify your course, along with elevation when you have missile lock to dodge the missle...though I find decrease in elevation is the best way to dodge missiles...I'm by no means a good pilot, I am better than most on my clan except for the guy using a controller lol.


----------



## lemode (Apr 11, 2010)

So i've just completed getting all insignias (minus the all weapon bronze stars and all bronze stars which both seem broken because I seemingly have at least bronze stars on everything). I don’t know what to do with myself now. These were goals that I set and I’ve reached it. Now, all I have is weapon stars to get in order to level. Not really a challenge, just mindless kill X amount of times. I guess I should start playing just casually now because I don’t care about max level in this game.





Wouldn’t normally post a score from a game but this was actually a really good game for me. #1 it was hardcore. #2 I was actually running around and not just staying in my normal spots. #3 I didn’t die to anyone on the other team…I got TKd by a teammates RPG blast. Almost had ace but the guy who was #1 beat me by a flag cap


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats dude!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 11, 2010)

the end game ranks make me angry... why follow military ranks up to warrant officer then get all retarded with the rest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2010)

i love hardcore. thats all i play now! even tho i accidentally shoot soviet some times, he enjoys playing it with me


----------



## lemode (Apr 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i love hardcore. thats all i play now! even tho i accidentally shoot soviet some times, he enjoys playing it with me



I really do. It's your fault I'm playing hardcore instead of core on my own!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> I really do. It's your fault I'm playing hardcore instead of core on my own!



its gets me excited while loading a hardcore server just knowing i am about to mess some fools up!


----------



## lemode (Apr 11, 2010)

BAH!!!1!!1!1

I can't use this ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as my new sig.

like it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2010)

were do you get your stats from?


----------



## lemode (Apr 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> were do you get your stats from?



battletracker.com


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks
I just registered at Battletracker.  It's a pretty handy site.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> got the M60 tonight and all my medic upgrades (not all guns just yet)... all I have to say is this gun is shenanigans
> 
> click... click... click... click  - dead from 500m, even easier at close range



I hope I get it before they decide it is to good and patch it. I'm 15000 points away.

Sure wish I could find people on the TPU servers in the evening, but being out West 
they are usually empty when I try to hook up.


Wow after the tweak I just had a round 26 K 25 D 9380 pts 11 awards and a gold star. 
Sweet ! Man best round by far.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 11, 2010)

Same here, boise.  They are almost always empty around 10 pm mtn.  I have been playing on a Boise server this morning, it has a ping of 15  There are two Boise servers, a Rush and Conquest server hosted by Boisegamers.  Might want to check those out.

As far as the M60 goes, all I can say is WOW!  Doors really start to open up once that gun is unlocked.  You move from prey to predator.  Don't patch it, it's really satisfying to unlock it


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Same here, boise.  They are almost always empty around 10 pm mtn.  I have been playing on a Boise server this morning, it has a ping of 15  There are two Boise servers, a Rush and Conquest server hosted by Boisegamers.  Might want to check those out.
> 
> As far as the M60 goes, all I can say is WOW!  Doors really start to open up once that gun is unlocked.  You move from prey to predator.  Don't patch it, it's really satisfying to unlock it



ActuallY I just checked my stats I'm only a little over 10000 points away from the M-60. 
Do you know the names for the servers ? If you could tell me how to find them on the 
interface search engine I'd really like to get hook into them. Being in Boise I'd get a great ping. 
What is your Game Name, I'll look for you.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 11, 2010)

They both pop up when searching for "Boise."  The Rush server is hard to get into, today was my first sucessful attempt.  They must have quite a few reserved slots because it's hard to get in even at 28/32.  You might want to look into reserved slots through the Boise clan, I might as well.

I play as [TPU]MT Alex, hope to see you around.  I also play a lot in the HOG Rush server.  I always play after we get our son to bed, usually 9:30 or 10 pm.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> They both pop up when searching for "Boise."  The Rush server is hard to get into, today was my first sucessful attempt.  They must have quite a few reserved slots because it's hard to get in even at 28/32.  You might want to look into reserved slots through the Boise clan, I might as well.
> 
> I play as [TPU]MT Alex, hope to see you around.  I also play a lot in the HOG Rush server.  I always play after we get our son to bed, usually 9:30 or 10 pm.



Yep found them Thanks. I play around the same time maybe start a little earlier. My Grandkids live with us right 
now so I wait until it calms down too. I see that one server says N/W Boise. Hell that is where I live. I'll be looking for you.

The patch thing is, I'm hoping Dice doesn't patch it. 
That would suck.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, I gotcha.  I thought you had some sort of seedy patch that would unlock the M60.  I sure hope that DICE doesn't tweak the 60 to make it less powerful, but it very well may happen.  I have noticed a few servers that ban it, as well as 40mm GLs.  

Heck, the M60 is the major reason I have become more competitive.  Ya, I must suck.  What really is a pain are level 25+ snipers with magnum rifles that kill everything they point at.  That and Soviet missile's Carl Gustav

The biggest complaint I have with Bad Co 2 is that if you don't have some decent guns unlocked in your class, your ass is grass.  BF2 seemed to keep less experienced players more balaced with the studs.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Oh, I gotcha.  I thought you had some sort of seedy patch that would unlock the M60.  I sure hope that DICE doesn't tweak the 60 to make it less powerful, but it very well may happen.  I have noticed a few servers that ban it, as well as 40mm GLs.
> 
> Heck, the M60 is the major reason I have become more competitive.  Ya, I must suck.  What really is a pain are level 25+ snipers with magnum rifles that kill everything they point at.  That and Soviet missile's Carl Gustav
> 
> The biggest complaint I have with Bad Co 2 is that if you don't have some decent guns unlocked in your class, your ass is grass.  BF2 seemed to keep less experienced players more balaced with the studs.



You see my pathetic K/D. I found out I had my setting to high though and was getting owned by everybody. My son came over and played it and brought it to my attention. 
I should be able to crawl out of the gutter now. I dropped the rez and set the anti alias 
to 1 and it made a huge difference. Running a dual core against all those quad doesn't help either. It looked as if it was playing fine, it was when you had a fire fight you could unload a clip and they wouldn't die and then shoot you with 3 rounds and you were finished.
Now I actually kill people when it is head on. Never happened before. The graphics's are still decent.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 12, 2010)

how realistic are the weapons in BC2 compared to the real life counterparts?

Like are they only realistic visually and audibly or are they pretty accurate in terms of ballistics and effectiveness too?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 12, 2010)

I  the M95 - its better than it was in BF2 where it was actually almost the worst sniper in the game. Been feelin' recon class lately a lot 

As far as other guns I cant really tell how realistic they are.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2010)

I use M24 mostly, even thought I already unlocked M95 age ago.

IMO, it reload too long.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 12, 2010)

Real guns scare me. 

The VSS with the 4x is amazing though. Reminds me of one of the weapons I used in Metro 2033 almost exclusively. I can't remember the name but it was almost identical.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Real guns scare me.
> 
> The VSS with the 4x is amazing though. Reminds me of one of the weapons I used in Metro 2033 almost exclusively. I can't remember the name but it was almost identical.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/ert399.jpg



I had a guy on Panama Canal tearing me up with one of those VSS today. 
After playing a few rounds after tweaking my system I'm gonna actually be
able to compete now. It won't be visually stunning, but I'll sacrifice that for 
better game play. I was taking guys out across Panama with the Saw and
4X scope. Tap Tap Tap ! Before it just alerted them to were I was and I ended
up dead.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 12, 2010)

VSS is great on Laguna Presa for me, any other map and it just becomes to impractical to use.

I run out of ammo too damn quickly on maps with low cover, you really have to be accurate and control your rate of fire to really be effective with it.


----------



## burtram (Apr 12, 2010)

I have shot the 249 SAW in vegas before, and as far as i can tell, playing BC2, it's pretty spot on.


----------



## bigtye (Apr 12, 2010)

burtram said:


> I have shot the 249 SAW in vegas before, and as far as i can tell, playing BC2, it's pretty spot on.



Bad day at the casino's?

Tye


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2010)

bigtye said:


> Bad day at the casino's?
> 
> Tye



he just had to set an example, one of his... clients, forgot to pay the bills on time.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow after the tweak I just had a round 26 K 25 D 
9380 pts 11 awards and a gold star. 
Sweet ! Man best round by far.
Beer_Me server !


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome, glad you're having a good time on the beerme server, I did see a few of ya on in rcon..but I've been busy packing all evening..so no gaming tonight, but I should be on tomorrow or tues for sure. Hope to see ya then!


----------



## shevanel (Apr 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Wow after the tweak I just had a round 26 K 25 D
> 9380 pts 11 awards and a gold star.
> Sweet ! Man best round by far.
> Beer_Me server !



which tweak?


----------



## burtram (Apr 12, 2010)

bigtye said:


> Bad day at the casino's?
> 
> Tye



 Naw, I like guns and always wanted to shoot something nice and full auto (since I can't legally own anything full auto in California)


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> which tweak?



i wanna know too 

the m95 is weak. shoot a man in the chest, and he lives....
He shouldn't even have a chest after that.


My faves are the GOL and the SV98.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> battletracker.com



Only problem is someone is using my NuclearFallOut name on that site,Which means he is getting my stats from the game.


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone try beating this kill/death ratio


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 12, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> anyone try beating this kill/death ratio
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/3g/pU/27sd18oR/bfbc2game-2010-04-12-12-.png



LOL i can and have its called being in a bradley with 2 engineers inside, lol on your squad 42/0 LOL!


----------



## MustangGT2142 (Apr 12, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> LOL i can and have its called being in a bradley with 2 engineers inside, lol on your squad 42/0 LOL!



ok then try it with assault rifle without camping


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> VSS is great on Laguna Presa for me, any other map and it just becomes to impractical to use.
> 
> I run out of ammo too damn quickly on maps with low cover, you really have to be accurate and control your rate of fire to really be effective with it.



It's pretty good on White Pass as well. You're right about the ammo though I think the clip is a little small. That's why I use the 4x, I find I get a little too Rambo with the RDS.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by shevanel  
which tweak?
I had to drop my resolution and anti-alias to 1. My resolution is set at 1440x900 now.
It doesn't really make it look bad either. Just not as much screen. Everything else is still set at high. 
It has made a HUGE difference in my competing. I couldn't tell by watching it before That I was handicapped so bad. I just thought I sucked that bad. Bringing my son over and letting him play a round or 2 brought it to my attention. He was stunned at how he couldn't kill any one and he is very good. He plays x-box version too. I'm pretty happy now. I figure I'll run about 1.00 on K/D.
It'll take me forever to get my stats up. I have 1400 and something deaths.





Kursah said:


> Awesome, glad you're having a good time on the beerme server, I did see a few of ya on in rcon..but I've been busy packing all evening..so no gaming tonight, but I should be on tomorrow or tues for sure. Hope to see ya then!



This was Rush Nelson Bay. Most fun I've had playing this so far. Lasted for ever and one of my team mates dropped out and put us down a man and we couldn't cover all our M-coms and that was the end of it. I was pretty tired by then any way. I always have good matches on your server. I found out there are a couple Boise servers you might want to check out if your looking for good pings outside of your own server.

This is off topic, but I haven't had success posted about this any where so I'm hoping my battlefield brothers can help. I just put a 5570 HD card in my other CPU which is a P4 3.0 HT 3 gigs of rams and Vista 64 bit. When I run it on the 52" LCD TV it has a Horizontal line that starts at the bottom of the screen and runs up the TV until it disappears and then begins again at the bottom of the screen. It is pretty slow while moving across the screen. There is some minor flicker/bounce on the screen as well. When I put in a DVD it seems to smooth out for the most part. I haven't had a chance to check out the Blu-ray. I don't own any disks yet. Does this sound like a driver issue ? If so what would be the best and most stable driver? I am currently running the 10.3. Should I just run the software package that came with the Card ?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> LOL i can and have its called being in a bradley with 2 engineers inside, lol on your squad 42/0 LOL!






MustangGT2142 said:


> ok then try it with assault rifle without camping



You sure this was BFBC2 and not MW2 Marine that sounds like a great idea. Does the engineer automatically repair from inside the vehicle or do you have to do something to repair? I get my Ass blown to bits as engineer in vehicles. Doesn't seem to help as far keeping you alive. I'm thinking your one engineer who isn't driving jumps out and ratchets and you wait and let him get back in. Wish people I played with wouldn't take off while I'm trying that. They drive off leaving you to get chewed to pieces for just trying to help. It really turned me away from that class. Still my highest scored class though.


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

I don’t think my Phenom (in my Gateway back up PC) can handle bad co 2 anymore. I thought it was my 5850 but it’s not. I saw my error log yesterday after I CTD every 5 minutes and only 2 of the 3 cores are functioning. I can’t edit anything in the BIOS so I have to wait till I rebuild my home PC before I play seriously again. I need this back up PC for work and for my wife.

So if you don’t see me on much…you know why.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> I don’t think my Phenom (in my Gateway back up PC) can handle bad co 2 anymore. I thought it was my 5850 but it’s not. I saw my error log yesterday after I CTD every 5 minutes and only 2 of the 3 cores are functioning. I can’t edit anything in the BIOS so I have to wait till I rebuild my home PC before I play seriously again. I need this back up PC for work and for my wife.
> 
> So if you don’t see me on much…you know why.



that sucks man. how long do you think that will be?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> I don’t think my Phenom (in my Gateway back up PC) can handle bad co 2 anymore. I thought it was my 5850 but it’s not. I saw my error log yesterday after I CTD every 5 minutes and only 2 of the 3 cores are functioning. I can’t edit anything in the BIOS so I have to wait till I rebuild my home PC before I play seriously again. I need this back up PC for work and for my wife.
> 
> So if you don’t see me on much…you know why.




Done wore it out eh


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> that sucks man. how long do you think that will be?



I am not sure to be honest.

I get my paycheck today that I need to pay the last of my taxes off. However, I’ve become delinquent in some other bills that I don’t deem important (lol). It could be 2 weeks, could be a month. Month at the longest because my Bday is may 11th and I wasn’t intending not to play at all so that’s the absolute longest it will be!!

I can play currently…I may just have to restart every hour or so…I really don’t want to stress the PC too much though so I will only play so much.



boise49ers said:


> Done wore it out eh



EA/DICE done broke mah PC! Damn them for making a game that I obsess over and play too much!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

AMD is planning on releasing a 16-core CPU and a 12-Core one as well. Both will use a 32nm chipset. The AMD Phenom II X6 will go for $199 for a 2.8Ghz Overclocker-friendly and $295 for a 3.4Ghz one as well. Both running under 300 for either. Much less than Intel's I7 980.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 12, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> AMD is planning on releasing a 16-core CPU and a 12-Core one as well. Both will use a 32nm chipset. The AMD Phenom II X6 will go for $199 for a 2.8Ghz Overclocker-friendly and $295 for a 3.4Ghz one as well. Both running under 300 for either. Much less than Intel's I7 980.



i think lemode wants to get back to gaming before AMD goes about releasing those chips


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

Does anyone know If it is possible to put your own loading screen music on the Servers? Like with Guardian or BC2 CC? You know kinda like in CS:Source?


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think lemode wants to get back to gaming before AMD goes about releasing those chips



yeah if i wait that long i may have to shoot myself...because my only entertainment will be my wife...



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Does anyone know If it is possible to put your own loading screen music on the Servers? Like with Guardian or BC2 CC? You know kinda like in CS:Source?



nope not possible.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i think lemode wants to get back to gaming before AMD goes about releasing those chips



Well the 12 and 16-core chips are for servers. The 6-core Phenom is releasing during Late summer I think? So Lemode should wait until then to rebuild his PC. Then he can walk all over those smug Intel Salt & Fresh Ground Pepper People. The Intel i7 980 is like 600 or so. Sooo not worth it. The loading time thing is with the AMD drivers for 4800+ cards. They are working on fixing it now. I'm gonna see if I can't improve my times by OCing my 4850. Any tips?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> yeah if i wait that long i may have to shoot myself...because my only entertainment will be my wife...
> 
> 
> 
> nope not possible.



Come ON!!!!!! DICE can go shuck an ear of Corn!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> yeah if i wait that long i may have to shoot myself...because my only entertainment will be my wife...
> 
> 
> 
> nope not possible.



You make it sound like your wife is boring. It sounds like PC gaming is more fun than your wife. bad dog bad dog ^_^


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure why this game is unstable on so many machines, I rarely have issues with CTDs anymore. My gamer is my 955 BE running on a 790FX-GD70 with a GTX 260 as the main graphics card. I'm always the first to load on my team (first pick of vehicles). It folds on the other 3 9600GSOs at the same time that I'm playing and the CPU load never reaches above 70%, so I don't think its overly CPU bound. I have pings around 40-60 playing on Seattle servers and usually 60-80 playing East Coast, but I get massive server lag all the time (I just switch servers). At least, I think its server side lag as there is no indication its on my end when I investigate it.


It was mentioned earlier in the topic, but for those with Windows 7: have you disabled desktop composition?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well the 12 and 16-core chips are for servers. The 6-core Phenom is releasing during Late summer I think? So Lemode should wait until then to rebuild his PC. Then he can walk all over those smug Intel Salt & Fresh Ground Pepper People. The Intel i7 980 is like 600 or so. Sooo not worth it. The loading time thing is with the AMD drivers for 4800+ cards. They are working on fixing it now. I'm gonna see if I can't improve my times by OCing my 4850. Any tips?



So the 4800 series is the reason I load so slow ? That and running a dual core ? 
It probably takes a good minute or two when it changes maps. So the wife thing.
In my case I don't know about Lemode, but 25 years and counting she is pretty boring. 
Just watches TV and never wants to do anything. She works pretty hard, but that is no 
reason to quit having fun. They wear out quicker then us. Might be that popping kids out thing.


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You make it sound like your wife is boring. It sounds like PC gaming is more fun than your wife. bad dog bad dog ^_^



anything is more fun than listenting to a woman complain about everything and anything even though she has no real reson to do so...oh and and shopping for things that i don't give a poop about...lol



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well the 12 and 16-core chips are for servers. The 6-core Phenom is releasing during Late summer I think? So Lemode should wait until then to rebuild his PC. Then he can walk all over those smug Intel Salt & Fresh Ground Pepper People. The Intel i7 980 is like 600 or so. Sooo not worth it. The loading time thing is with the AMD drivers for 4800+ cards. They are working on fixing it now. I'm gonna see if I can't improve my times by OCing my 4850. Any tips?



i have a PC built. its in my specs...my case was basically used when i bought it even though i bought it new @ Frys. I just have to buy a new case and put it all back together again. not fully buy everything all over again. i wil be fine with what i have for the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 12, 2010)

what kind of case do you need??


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> what kind of case do you need??



i just want to replace my HAF 932 with another. i know it's not that much money but things are tight with taxes and other bills for a bit.


----------



## travva (Apr 12, 2010)

hey guys bc2 related question here... im getting my other 5850 for crossfire tomorrow and i wonder is there any difference in hooking/setting it up than there really is w/ sli setup which i had before? i only post this here because i only play bc2 mostly and anything special i need/can do plz let me know. thx!!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 12, 2010)

Ill miss you.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Ill miss you.



Awwww ! I just had to dab a tear out of my eye
Hey I least got one tag from you Lemode. You were still 
a silver dog tag back then.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Awwww ! I just had to dab a tear out of my eye
> Hey I least got one tag from you Lemode. You were still
> a silver dog tag back then.



I am willing to part with his tags for a price, they come at discounted rates if you buy them in bulk, pm me for more details, I think I have about 20 to offer


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Awwww ! I just had to dab a tear out of my eye
> Hey I least got one tag from you Lemode. You were still
> a silver dog tag back then.



i'm still silver for 5 more levels.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I am willing to part with his tags for a price, they come at discounted rates if you buy them in bulk, pm me for more details, I think I have about 20 to offer



you big bully!



Black Haru said:


> Ill miss you.


 what a touching e-moment


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 12, 2010)

Dude, you mean I can't spawn on top of and scare the crap out of you for a while?

Sad days indeed.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> So the 4800 series is the reason I load so slow ? That and running a dual core ?
> It probably takes a good minute or two when it changes maps. So the wife thing.
> In my case I don't know about Lemode, but 25 years and counting she is pretty boring.
> Just watches TV and never wants to do anything. She works pretty hard, but that is no
> reason to quit having fun. They wear out quicker then us. Might be that popping kids out thing.



Well, I am currently OCing my XFX 4850. Im currently at 685Mhz at 65-66 degrees Celsius. 
As for the wife, take her on a bicycle ride every once in a while. I may be young but I still enjoy riding the Natchez Trace every once in a while. The 5xxx series also seem to have the same issue too. It's the drivers right now. Not to mention the game is finicky.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2010)

travva said:


> hey guys bc2 related question here... im getting my other 5850 for crossfire tomorrow and i wonder is there any difference in hooking/setting it up than there really is w/ sli setup which i had before? i only post this here because i only play bc2 mostly and anything special i need/can do plz let me know. thx!!



It should be the same. Just go into ATI CCC and select Crossfire mode


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Dude, you mean I can't spawn on top of and scare the crap out of you for a while?
> 
> Sad days indeed.



I will play for as long/much as I can over the course of a day. Just doubt I will play more than an hour or 2 a day till I get my case.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> I will play for as long/much as I can over the course of a day. Just doubt I will play more than an hour or 2 a day till I get my case.



I would go Red Green on it (you have to know Red Green)







and






And then your case is done!


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would go Red Green on it (you have to know Red Green)
> 
> http://www.thedailygreen.com/cm/thedailygreen/images/Oi/cardboard-box-open-lg.jpg
> 
> ...



LOL Red Green!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would go Red Green on it (you have to know Red Green)
> 
> http://www.thedailygreen.com/cm/thedailygreen/images/Oi/cardboard-box-open-lg.jpg
> 
> ...



I fully endorse this post. Afterwards, make a custom stuff flattener:


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I fully endorse this post. Afterwards, make a custom stuff flattener:
> 
> http://www.treehugger.com/picture-red-green-diy-applesauce.jpg



i bet that's a chick magnet. he probably get's a lot of tail in that thing.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> i bet that's a chick magnet.



I really wouldn't be shocked if you were majorly successful cruising the streets at night, especially if you were flattening stuff at the time.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Apr 12, 2010)

What are we going to do about the empty TPU servers? Maybe have some sort of BF:BC2 day/night (preferably on the weekend)?


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I really wouldn't be shocked if you were majorly successful cruising the streets at night, especially if you were flattening stuff at the time.



especially if he put broom bristles on the end...it could double as a street sweeper. 

ps women love a man who looks homeless and has barrels duck taped to his wheels.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> What are we going to do about the empty TPU servers? Maybe have some sort of BF:BC2 day/night (preferably on the weekend)?



I'm down, but I'm located in MST and I usually find I miss most meet-ups mentioned in thread.



lemode said:


> especially if he put broom bristles on the end...it could double as a street sweeper.
> 
> ps women love a man who looks homeless and has barrels duck taped to his wheels.




I knew there was something I was missing. I've been spending my time dressed as one of the Village People in my custom made squisher. I've not been successful.


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm down, but I'm located in MST and I usually find I miss most meet-ups mentioned in thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and Kurgan would make a cute couple. He’s always rockin’ the Rhinestone boots and matching cowboy hat.


----------



## erocker (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Mondays would be a perfect night. Oh hey, today's Monday! I need to play more often but when I do I rarely see the TPU servers being used.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 12, 2010)

I play pretty often too, and always check to see if ANYONE is on the TPU servers, and they usually aren't so I try to get my own server going.  Start a gamenight for sure and I will do my best to show up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> What are we going to do about the empty TPU servers? Maybe have some sort of BF:BC2 day/night (preferably on the weekend)?



Just got to post and get people on. I been busy lately with college and now my cars transmission went, so I been looking online at a lot of parts for it. But the 3 nights I asked some others to get on, the server filled up fast. You only need 4 - 6 people to get on and play for a bit, then you start filling, when the server hits 10 people, then people will start filing in.



lemode said:


> You and Kurgan would make a cute couple. He’s always rockin’ the Rhinestone boots and matching cowboy hat.



Well judging by his dress, I'm the butch and he's the Sally, could be worse I guess


----------



## lemode (Apr 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well judging by his dress, I'm the butch and he's the Sally, could be worse I guess



I don’t recall any members of the Village People wearing a dress…but it comes down to whatever makes you happy


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well judging by his dress, I'm the butch and he's the Sally, could be worse I guess





lemode said:


> I don’t recall any members of the Village People wearing a dress…but it comes down to whatever makes you happy



Kurgan just gained another personal 'knife sheath'? 

I'm going to bust my balls at work (shocking I know) so that I can get home in time for Monday night brawling.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 12, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Kurgan just gained another personal 'knife sheath'?
> 
> I'm going to bust my balls at work (shocking I know) so that I can get home in time for Monday night brawling.


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> i just want to replace my HAF 932 with another. i know it's not that much money but things are tight with taxes and other bills for a bit.



Maybe this?

http://www.alternate.nl/html/produc...5490/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Behuizingen&l2=Big+Tower
lol sorry bout dutch site 

i have antec 902 which is a small 1200. Its silent at med level of fans and cools very good. And im happy with 902. And 1200 has 2 fans more, and more room for big stuff. If i needed bigger case, i would definately go for this one. Recommended


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2010)

Stak said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> http://www.alternate.nl/html/produc...5490/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Behuizingen&l2=Big+Tower
> lol sorry bout dutch site
> ...



i think he means literally replace it with another of the same. he likes his case just the one he has is in bad shape and causing shorts, i believe.  I have an antec 902, but in order to fit my 3rd card i went with a bigger Lian Li - and then sold the cards within a month.  so now i have a bigger case for no real reason, but i really like it


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i think he means literally replace it with another of the same. he likes his case just the one he has is in bad shape and causing shorts, i believe.  I have an antec 902, but in order to fit my 3rd card i went with a bigger Lian Li - and then sold the cards within a month.  so now i have a bigger case for no real reason, but i really like it



Well see 

but i have the feeling youre right


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> I play pretty often too, and always check to see if ANYONE is on the TPU servers, and they usually aren't so I try to get my own server going.  Start a gamenight for sure and I will do my best to show up.



That is the exact reason the TPU servers are never full.  There are already too may of them.

I played today with Brandon64 on what he thought was a random server from the search list.  When I joined, I noticed the server banner said, "Welcome to a TPU server." complete with the TPU logo.  I have no idea we had a server in Dallas.

My point is this.  We need to trim the server count down and focus on just a few if we plan on keeping them full.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is the exact reason the TPU servers are never full.  There are already too may of them.
> 
> I played today with Brandon64 on what he thought was a random server from the search list.  When I joined, I noticed the server banner said, "Welcome to a TPU server." complete with the TPU logo.  I have no idea we had a server in Dallas.
> 
> My point is this.  We need to trim the server count down and focus on just a few if we plan on keeping them full.



yeah but whose? this is part of the issue for sure, but nothing can really be done about it.  it's not just TPUers but everyone playing the game.  there are simply WAYYY too many servers for anywhere near most of them to be full. i did the math on TS once and i believe it was about 8 people per server - and there are probably more since.

all we can really do is wait for people to close other servers, so there are not soo damn many.  i'll probably close the NY for awhile and then bring it back up later on - i haven't seen anyone else on it in quite awhile.

it will just take time - but i believe a year from now there will still be a significant amount of players, and not as many servers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 12, 2010)

1 east cost 1 central 1 westcoast and 1 in Uk should suffice i think


----------



## Stak (Apr 12, 2010)

Ugh, when i just try to join random servers, the game always says " cound't find any games"  strange, but true. 

So i always use history or server browser


----------



## lemode (Apr 13, 2010)

Stak said:


> Maybe this?
> 
> http://www.alternate.nl/html/produc...5490/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Behuizingen&l2=Big+Tower
> lol sorry bout dutch site
> ...



As Digi said, I literally want to replace my busted ass HAF 932 (which was new but returned to Fry’s Electronics and I didn’t see the PREVIOUSLY OPENED sticker) with a new one. That’s my current case of choice and that’s what I wanted and will want till cards and motherboards don’t fit in it anymore


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2010)

ok someone had the link to the tank turrent speed tweak in the SIG but now its missing. can someone relink me to that?


----------



## lemode (Apr 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ok someone had the link to the tank turrent speed tweak in the SIG but now its missing. can someone relink me to that?



http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/446923.page


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 13, 2010)

bleh im so sick of this game right now.. full of m60 with magnum users and snipers... not to mention the ever present noobtoober. any1 wanna lvl my account for me i have every unlock


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2010)

soviet, you can upload them here. just attach it to a post


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 13, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> bleh im so sick of this game right now.. full of m60 with magnum users and snipers... not to mention the ever present noobtoober. any1 wanna lvl my account for me i have every unlock



Funny you bring that up. I was on a server today and it was all M60s and those VSS or what ever they are. Needless to say I got my ass handed to me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> bleh im so sick of this game right now.. full of m60 with magnum users and snipers... not to mention the ever present noobtoober. any1 wanna lvl my account for me i have every unlock



I feel about the same except you are leaving something out. The Medics don't do crap. They M60 but leave buddies to die gruesome deaths and stay dead. Or the Assault guys never dropping ammo packs even when asked. I also get pissed when you rush to disarm a bomb and die in the process and medics and such show up only to jack your kits and stand around like vultures not even touching the bomb!!!! They can Go Shuck an Ear of Corn!!!! Almost makes playing a waste of time. oh wait, it is. Im killing time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 13, 2010)

Hardcore Mode Tpu Virginia Server Now.  Come Get Some.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 13, 2010)

I plan to let my server die after the 19th when it gets to the 30 day mark.

I'm sure alot of other people outside of TPU are going to do the same thing as well, I'm sure people thought there would be enough volume/traffic to fill servers but there really isnt.

I just want to play RUSH on Laguna Presa dammit!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 13, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> bleh im so sick of this game right now.. full of m60 with magnum users and snipers... not to mention the ever present noobtoober. any1 wanna lvl my account for me i have every unlock



I still dont see that many Medic, what I notice an increase of is M2CG related fatalities, and yes more noobtube ones also. But when I do see a Medic, he of course never drops health packs or revives anyone, and any of them using magnum ammo are insane and I laugh at them, they will make easy prey for my M60 then.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok Im ready for some new maps.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 13, 2010)

lemode can attest to my overzealous medic skills (aka: to much reviving in to many bad places)

I'll be on early today and tomorrow (3:30 sh est)if anyone wants to get a squad going.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> lemode can attest to my overzealous medic skills (aka: to much reviving in to many bad places)
> 
> I'll be on early today and tomorrow (3:30 sh est)if anyone wants to get a squad going.



Heh I hate being revived just to die again. That happened so much in BF2 but they've kind of fixed it now with the invulnerable few seconds.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 13, 2010)

i roll my medic when i play, revive everyone, drop medpacks everything and roll with a spaz shotgun. along with my 600+ sweetass ping, cant wait to get out of korea. lol


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i roll my medic when i play, revive everyone, drop medpacks everything and roll with a spaz shotgun. along with my 600+ sweetass ping, cant wait to get out of korea. lol



Decent medics are always welcome even with 600+ ping.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah i recently shut down my hardcore server for lack of time to spend on it, but will start it back up when i get to england


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Decent medics are always welcome even with 600+ ping.



Bring on the Medics who know how to play!!! Marines are always welcome in the Army.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2010)

what is the UK server IP? must of missed it


----------



## gumpty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> what is the UK server IP? must of missed it



Just search for "[TPU]" (excluding quotation marks) in the server browser - it will list all the TPU servers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> what is the UK server IP? must of missed it



WWII is over. Long ago.


----------



## lemode (Apr 13, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> lemode can attest to my overzealous medic skills (aka: to much reviving in to many bad places)
> 
> I'll be on early today and tomorrow (3:30 sh est)if anyone wants to get a squad going.



lol i just hate it when people res me without clearing guys and i die less than 3 seconds after being revived. i'm not mad at you though you're teh shizzle mah nizzle!




and i can't upload the air DBX file to TPU mr. asskicker so here is the link...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VNV3Y8DE


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 13, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol i just hate it when people res me without clearing guys and i die less than 3 seconds after being revived. i'm not mad at you though you're teh shizzle mah nizzle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I usually end up dying as well (you'd think I'd learn)

well, my only defense is at least we have an effective means of causing mass rage quit in order to fit in more clan! >XD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to see how BC2 runs in Linux or if it is even possible.


----------



## human_error (Apr 13, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> what is the UK server IP? must of missed it



the IP is 85.236.100.199 but you can find it in the server browser by searching "[TPU]" - it is the one with London, UK in the name 



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I want to see how BC2 runs in Linux or if it is even possible.



Well you could possibly try running it with a dx9 emulator (wine perhaps?) but i don't think punkbuster has a linux distro so i don't think the game would actually run as punkbuster is required to be running (not 100% sure on that though).


----------



## Gzero (Apr 13, 2010)

WINE BC2 + linux-native PB = DEATH.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 13, 2010)

human_error said:


> the IP is 85.236.100.199 but you can find it in the server browser by searching "[TPU]" - it is the one with London, UK in the name



thanks  see you there XD



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> WWII is over. Long ago.







gumpty said:


> Just search for "[TPU]" (excluding quotation marks) in the server browser - it will list all the TPU servers.



will do


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2010)

Gzero said:


> WINE BC2 + linux-native PB = DEATH.



Death Incarnate


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 13, 2010)

shotguns annoy me ...

i had the 870 with magnum ammo and it was a pain in the ass to kill people ... i mean i get the hit blip on the screen but thats about it ...

from what people are saying i should be killing people from all distances and i cant even kill someone 30-40 feet in front of me


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 13, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol i just hate it when people res me without clearing guys and i die less than 3 seconds after being revived. i'm not mad at you though you're teh shizzle mah nizzle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is actually tatical if you think about it, i run in sometimes to get a flag see 2 downed teamates see 4 enemies which havent noticed me yet, then they notice me im under fire, i quick rez 1 of my teamates and hopefully hell draw the attention off me so i can get the other guy or kill him, now if you fall you still possible took 1 with you or drew the attention long enough to get the other guy, now if the other team doesnt have a medic youll eventually wear down there numbers.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 13, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> shotguns annoy me ...
> 
> i had the 870 with magnum ammo and it was a pain in the ass to kill people ... i mean i get the hit blip on the screen but thats about it ...
> 
> from what people are saying i should be killing people from all distances and i cant even kill someone 30-40 feet in front of me



ask easy/highway/soviet about my usage of the 870 with slug rounds and mag ammo in hardcore...


----------



## Stak (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes! Finally got all weapon pins! Now its time to get all weapons unlocked. Just got used to the G3, and its a good weapon now. gonna use that weapon as medic. Because even with red dot sights lmg's wont work for me


----------



## Stak (Apr 13, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ask easy/highway/soviet about my usage of the 870 with slug rounds and mag ammo in hardcore...



Try it with saiga or neostead! Even better like that! I can tell. Just got neostead gold and 11 kills till gold saiga. And haven't used them that long. But usas is awful for long range shotgunning.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 13, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> shotguns annoy me ...
> 
> i had the 870 with magnum ammo and it was a pain in the ass to kill people ... i mean i get the hit blip on the screen but thats about it ...
> 
> from what people are saying i should be killing people from all distances and i cant even kill someone 30-40 feet in front of me



You mention magnum ammo, but are you using the Sabot rounds as well? You need to have the Sabot rounds (gives you crosshairs) as well as the magnum ammo. From there, just aim the crosshair on the red triangle and up a little bit. I have sniped with it, and still do. Ask boise49


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 14, 2010)

This game has gone to shit.
Noob tubes and m60s everywhere.
They could at least be a medic but nooooo.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 14, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> This game has gone to shit.
> Noob tubes and m60s everywhere.
> They could at least be a medic but nooooo.



yea a lot of people using the grenade launchers and m60s. those people have terrible aim though which is why they use those weapons. so that means you just need to go in using a real accurate powerful weapon and take them out when they are not looking.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 14, 2010)

You are forgetting the other half of the team....the guys with the Carl Gustov and forgot they have a sub-machine gun.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea a lot of people using the grenade launchers and m60s. those people have terrible aim though which is why they use those weapons. so that means you just need to go in using a real accurate powerful weapon and take them out when they are not looking.





TheLaughingMan said:


> You are forgetting the other half of the team....the guys with the Carl Gustov and forgot they have a sub-machine gun.



In comes the M416/RDS + Magnum. 






I like this one best


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ask easy/highway/soviet about my usage of the 870 with slug rounds and mag ammo in hardcore...



Dont need to be in hardcore mode for it to matter, if that slug hits even on normal, they'll be seeing daisys.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 14, 2010)

i need help understanding this game..

don't get me wrong..Ok

ok it seems as though the point is to camp and wait for the snipers to get enough kills...

So far it seems to me that the game only ends when i get so bored that i move from cover and get shot enough times from a sniper to lose the match..

what exactly are you supposed to do next to camp..

If you can't tell i hate camping and campers and games that promote camping...

what am I missing here.. it seems to me it's just a bunch of people who come together to camp on a playground..

Please help..everyone made this game sound like it was fun


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> i need help understanding this game..
> 
> don't get me wrong..Ok
> 
> ...



1. stop camping

2. stop running in the open.

3. join a squad who doesnt suck and follow them. remember teamwork - drop ammo, revive, repair.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> In comes the M416/RDS + Magnum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one! this was my friends rock river arms AR 15


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1. stop camping
> 
> 2. stop running in the open.
> 
> 3. join a squad who doesnt suck and follow them. remember teamwork - drop ammo, revive, repair.



Bingo ! There are campers, but that is lone wolfs who aren't squad players. Are you marking (spotting) Q button enemies as you camp and snipe ? That helps your team also. This game does less to promote camping then any of the shooter released over the last few years. How long have you played ? There are tons of options. Squad up allows you to spawn on them also. Try TPU's servers and Beer_Me. These are squad players and not servers that are basically full of MW2 rejects.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Bingo ! There are campers, but that is lone wolfs who aren't squad players. Are you marking (spotting) Q button enemies as you camp and snipe ? That helps your team also. This game does less to promote camping then any of the shooter released over the last few years. How long have you played ? There are tons of options. Squad up allows you to spawn on them also. Try TPU's servers and Beer_Me. These are squad players and not servers that are basically full of MW2 rejects.



I love playing as a forward camper. I create a squad or join one, then pick something quiet like the SVU and sneak behind enemy lines. Next, I locate a position hidden and far enough away that they can't outright spot me but i can see the MCOM or flag. Then, I snipe and spot. I also serve as a forward spawn point for my team mates. There is nothing wrong with camping. Some of use just like to hide and pick off a few mosquitoes.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not gonna troll (I guess after this)
but to me this game is total garbage I'm not for squad play I'm for ME play
I can't stand campers or death spawning specially death spawning
and this game has entirely to much of it....
I just tried for the last hour and was killed 65 times  within 3 seconds of spawning 
this is MW2 x10 on a garbage scale..
I sure am glad i got it for $15 so it's not a total waste of a large amount of money


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I love playing as a forward camper. I create a squad or join one, then pick something quiet like the SVU and sneak behind enemy lines. Next, I locate a position hidden and far enough away that they can't outright spot me but i can see the MCOM or flag. Then, I snipe and spot. I also serve as a forward spawn point for my team mates. There is nothing wrong with camping. Some of use just like to hide and pick off a few mosquitoes.



 You are absolutely correct when you are doing it that way. That is why they call it recon class. Man I love the Beer_Me server. I always have a blast on that server.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I'm not gonna troll (I guess after this)
> but to me this game is total garbage I'm not for squad play I'm for ME play
> I can't stand campers or death spawning specially death spawning
> and this game has entirely to much of it....
> ...



... this is a squad based game. all battlefield games are.

if its not for you its not for you... but if you want to play lone wolf, you should have known this wasnt for you from the very start.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I'm not gonna troll (I guess after this)
> but to me this game is total garbage I'm not for squad play I'm for ME play
> I can't stand campers or death spawning specially death spawning
> and this game has entirely to much of it....
> ...



Well I agree to disagree with you. Sorry you don't like it. 
I will agree MW2 is garbage though. later !


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ... this is a squad based game. all battlefield games are.
> 
> if its not for you its not for you... but if you want to play lone wolf, you should have known this wasnt for you from the very start.



Yeah i didn't check that's my bad...i'm sure, actually positive, it's a great game for people that enjoy that type of game....For me i like fast acting quick play type games


----------



## shevanel (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey slob, which game mode do you play the most?

I am going to assume conquest, have you tried RUSH?

Rush is awesome because it lets you play attacker one round and defender the next.

As an attacker it's an all out assault as you try to destroy the Mcom stations by activating the charge on the Mcom or by using explosives such as C4, UAV, 40mm grenades, RPG's etc..

It's a real blast to play rush. On laguna Presa as an attacker you get to swarm in and hit the shore by boat, there are plenty of choke points to prevent tanks from getting further.. there is even a destructible bridge you can sabotage and at the right moment, send a take down into the river bank.

As a defender, alot of the time it's about holding your ground, defending the territory or the Mcom as the attacking squad is making there way in. you can see em coming from a mile away and hear the tanks/choppers heading in and it's alot of fun to sit back and just destroy the hordes and protect the Mcom.

It's fast paced and the objective is simple.

Hope you give it a try if you haven't played it yet.

you'd probably hate hardcore mode, good snipers can really make it a pain in the ass... and douch bags camping in bushes with a locked and loaded 40mm grenade can really suck too.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 14, 2010)

Play non hardcore, hardcore ur gonna find that 99% of the people think their super snipers and REFUSE to play anything else. 

Honestly if they added the ability to restrict weapons, a hardcore no sniper server would be absolutely fucking AWESOME.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks guys really...I have a few games DL'ing after that I will definitely give those a shot


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2010)

new ATI betas fix the long load times on ATI.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1853213#post1853213


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't really have FPS game types that i like or dont like. I play cod(not mw2) and battlefiel bc2 and even unreal tournament ANDsome survival horror like l4d2 and Metro 2033.

And bc2 is the best one i have IMO. And thats not because of the squads. And yes, there are some weapons that are a bit noob-ish but that will be like that in almost every mp fps. But to me, sniperless server would also bE awesome. Hate to get killed from 300 meters


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 14, 2010)

Stak said:


> Hate to get killed from 300 meters



 has nothing to do with snipers, i take out snipers with my 9A-91 or ump with a 4x all the time


----------



## shevanel (Apr 14, 2010)

what keeps me playing BC2 is 

#1 the sound fx (sometimes I jump up in my chair when my helmet gets a test or a bullet screams by and the snap of the recoil from a sniper rifle echoes in the distance)

#2 realistic graphics/guns (some of the fx are better than I hoped for, like bullet trails screaming into a building as your crouching for dear life in the corner)

#3 destrution 2.0 (self explanatory)

#4 good maps (laguna presa, valprasio , isle inocentes)

#5 great performance (high settings high fps without any fps loss no matter the load)


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> has nothing to do with snipers, i take out snipers with my 9A-91 or ump with a 4x all the time



lol i usually get pissed and grab a G3 and kill them before they  kill me . and g3 is so powerful that even in normal mode you only need 3 or 4 shots. and with mgnm ammo even better.

@shev, agreed, but only my fps at some maps (white pass, and desert environments) get lower than 50 fps easily at 4x aa and 168081050 res no HBAO. but the other 4 points i agree with 100%


----------



## shevanel (Apr 14, 2010)

buy my 5870 and you'll never see below 90


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

shevanel said:


> buy my 5870 and you'll never see below 90



yeah, probably. Hope i can get hd5850 next month


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2010)

shevanel said:


> buy my 5870 and you'll never see below 90



i can afford $30


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I'm not gonna troll (I guess after this)
> but to me this game is total garbage I'm not for squad play I'm for ME play
> I can't stand campers or death spawning specially death spawning
> and this game has entirely to much of it....
> ...



That is what CS:Source is for. Go shoot terrorists for $20.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Hey slob, which game mode do you play the most?
> 
> I am going to assume conquest, have you tried RUSH?
> 
> ...



SVU all the way!!!


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 14, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> That is what CS:Source is for. Go shoot terrorists for $20.



 lol wut?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

Stak said:


> I don't really have FPS game types that i like or dont like. I play cod(not mw2) and battlefiel bc2 and even unreal tournament ANDsome survival horror like l4d2 and Metro 2033.
> 
> And bc2 is the best one i have IMO. And thats not because of the squads. And yes, there are some weapons that are a bit noob-ish but that will be like that in almost every mp fps. But to me, sniperless server would also bE awesome. Hate to get killed from 300 meters



I do that with a Saw and M60 just by tapping. 
It is getting to the point with the MG's and a 4X 
I get as many snipers as they get me. It is great
to finally be competing. Brought my k/d up 5 percent
just since adjusting settings. I was having fun before,
but never won in close combat. Now I want to start 
shooting for Assault unlocks.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i can afford $30


outbid already!? DAMN IT 

(what can a guy get for $10?)


----------



## btarunr (Apr 14, 2010)

lol, M60 is the weapon everyone is after. Won't be long before who knows? R10 servers will weaken it. wtf 25% chest damage per round.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 14, 2010)

i like the shotgun, i prefer it over the m60, as long is my ping is below 500, i can kill sometimes, HAHAH


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I like this one! this was my friends rock river arms AR 15
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/Misc/m4_2.jpg



How about this AR 15?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2010)

I think they should add the SA80 into the game personally


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

@triptex... Ok...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

ahh the SA80! a small bullpup used by the british


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> ahh the SA80! a small bullpup used by the british



Yep I love it  I got 15mm in my 25m shooting test with it so it could be like a counter sniper in the game ? Even a nice reskin would make me happy.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/img/guns1028.jpg




WTF is on top of the my little pony rifle? looks like a telescope.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> WTF is on top of the my little pony rifle? looks like a telescope.



Looks like a drink bottle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> WTF is on top of the my little pony rifle? looks like a telescope.



its a thermal sight


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

lol @ accessories. I think this gun even has a fleshlight attached somewhere.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> lol @ accessories. I think this gun even has a fleshlight attached somewhere.
> 
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/3/1203027-tacticool_super.jpg



i usta see this picture in my old units company headquarters LOL!

Here is me with my scout M4 that i code named "SAND VIPER"


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i usta see this picture in my old units company headquarters LOL!
> 
> Here is me with my scout M4 that i code named "SAND VIPER"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/brandon.jpg



Did you paint that yourself or do the guns get detailed for before deployment? Also, do you get to keep that shit?


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

crazy stuff :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa5SXX9TNW8

whatch his channel, some crazy stuff out there. but best oine at m249 lol full auto and everything
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-et46ed4ew&feature=related


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

The scouts (Snipers/recon) setup there weapons for blending in and i got one cause my platoon was down a couple of M4s due to maintenance so i did my whole deployment with it.

here is a another pic of it while i was cleaning it. kitty was helping!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The scouts (Snipers/recon) setup there weapons for blending in and i got one cause my platoon was down a couple of M4s due to maintenance so i did my whole deployment with it.
> 
> here is a another pic of it while i was cleaning it. kitty was helping!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100414/P1010219.jpg



Thats pimped... 

But do you get to keep it or can you at least buy it back? If I were deployed to hell I'd want to bring my gun back to scare the grandchildren.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 14, 2010)

no you have to give it back LOL


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzCt_hTZjEY&feature=related WTF


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> no you have to give it back LOL



That sucks. 



Stak said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzCt_hTZjEY&feature=related WTF



That guy is a genius.


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

yeah. his channel is FULL of these stuff.. but have only seen 3 or 4 semi/ full auto weapons he made. most of his creations are some kind of bolt action. even if it's an AK-47. but still he is awesome

also good LEGO weapon maker : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdqKa5HmZRc&feature=related


----------



## lemode (Apr 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dont need to be in hardcore mode for it to matter, if that slug hits even on normal, they'll be seeing daisys.



Yeah but the hit box is more lenient in HC with shottys from absurd distances = more fun to use shotguns. I’ve headshot you a few times in core….but I had to really line up the headshot. I don’t have to be that precise in HC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I'm not gonna troll (I guess after this)
> but to me this game is total garbage I'm not for squad play I'm for ME play
> I can't stand campers or death spawning specially death spawning
> and this game has entirely to much of it....
> ...



I'm going to be flat out honest here since you seem to be flailing in anger. In the end it comes down to skill, if your looking to be Rambo and you want to run in the wide open spaces. Then you must now be a 1 man Squad. When you have a squad they clear each room they pass, when you have no squad that is now your job. 

So if you are spawning off someone then just running right out into the shit, not clearing where you are going, your going to get wtfmoweddown most of the time. I say this because, this is what I do, I love squad play, but sometimes your squad sucks and your team sucks, at that point, you must solo rip shit up. But when doing this you have to be on the ball and checking ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING. If you aren't doing that, then there is your problem. 

I never ever play sniper, and I always knife people (meaning I am right in there face) and I don't have any issues, look at my average life time (guess it doesn't show it, it's 2min 4sec), look at my KDR, it's just about covering yourself, your now a one man squad, got to do it all.

Anyways, if you are for ME play, then MW2 is your game, there is no I in Team and every review I have ever read for this game makes sure to say this is a teamwork game, compared to MW2, so I don't see how it could be misleading in anyway.



lemode said:


> Yeah but the hit box is more lenient in HC with shottys from absurd distances = more fun to use shotguns. I’ve headshot you a few times in core….but I had to really line up the headshot. I don’t have to be that precise in HC.



Interesting, that doesn't make much since, not saying it doesn't work like that. But a slug is a slug, it either hits or it misses, would be strange if HC had a larger hit box.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> outbid already!? DAMN IT
> 
> (what can a guy get for $10?)



Herpes !


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyways, if you are for ME play, then MW2 is your game.



Hell I could sell him my steam account(can you do that ?) 
I have COD 4 and MW2 and about 25 other games. 
Mostly FPS and a couple 3rd person shooters.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 14, 2010)

lol i hate lemode


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

So apparently the latest leaked beta drivers have reduced the HD5xxx load times to 10s instead for 30-40s.

Has anyone here tested these yet and noticed any improvements in performance or perceived smoothness?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 14, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> lol i hate lemode



lemode hates you.


----------



## lemode (Apr 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, that doesn't make much since, not saying it doesn't work like that. But a slug is a slug, it either hits or it misses, would be strange if HC had a larger hit box.



its that and the fact that you don't regen HP in HC. makes it much easier to kill with shot guns.


----------



## lemode (Apr 14, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> lemode hates you.



don't feed the trolls.


and oops double post ha


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So apparently the latest leaked beta drivers have reduced the HD5xxx load times to 10s instead for 30-40s.
> 
> Has anyone here tested these yet and noticed any improvements in performance or perceived smoothness?



Cool I hope it works for a 4870 also. I have a dual core though so I'll add a little extra time for that. That had to be the one really really annoying things about BF2. I like to jump on and off of games in the evening so I could get things done around the house, but the load time with that game where so damn slow you didn't dare leave the server you hooked into. Didn't matter if I was running a red or green card.Have you heard about any ticks with the beta yet. I have it downloaded and taking it home after work to check it out.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> don't feed the trolls.
> 
> 
> and oops double post ha



I gotta pass that herpes on to someone...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 14, 2010)

Http://www.makeagif.com/gRPN-C

lol, just made this gif from this video
http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/

It looks like he teleported in from behind the smoke haha

So funny.

*EDIT:* Made a Red Bull Inspired one... LOL






Look for the Red Bull can.. lol!


----------



## lemode (Apr 14, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I gotta pass that herpes on to someone...



e-STDs?

that's a new one!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I have it downloaded and taking it home after work to check it out.



It doesn't look like an executable file. Is it a zip? 
My work computer doesn't see it as one.

Talkin about the beta not the herpes


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> its that and the fact that you don't regen HP in HC. makes it much easier to kill with shot guns.



Interesting, I guess I never noticed you don't regen hp, probably because I'm a medic. I also don't play much HC.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 14, 2010)

How is no one replying to my amazingly awesome gif I made?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It doesn't look like an executable file. Is it a zip?
> My work computer doesn't see it as one.
> 
> Talkin about the beta not the herpes



Try renaming the file with ".zip" at the end. I didn't download them yet so I'm not sure. I can tell you that 4xxx cards do not see the inproved load times in BC2. That fix is 5xxx only. 



johnnyfiive said:


> How is no one replying to my amazingly awesome gif I made?



It's pretty sweet. Reminds me of Halo 2 and the ridiculous sword lunge.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, it is really lol.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Http://www.makeagif.com/gRPN-C
> 
> lol, just made this gif from this video
> http://www.xfire.com/video/241f62/
> ...



should slow down where the can show so people can catch it


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 14, 2010)

If ya watch it twice, you can see the can.


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> If ya watch it twice, you can see the can.



I stared at it for 5 minutes and I still can't see it...

Must be my old eyes. Aren't what they used to be


----------



## jimmyme (Apr 14, 2010)

this game makes me sad.... so much lost potential. I do believe I will never buy another game released over all platforms, for reasons we have all heard a-thousand times. And this means I can pretty much buy...nothing! Sad, it proves to me that PC gaming is not dying -its already dead.


----------



## erixx (Apr 14, 2010)

Just finished SP campaign.... not bad at all, a bit like 007 movies: quick, funny, spectacular. 
Only really bad design is enemy AI, it's same as wolfenstein back in 1994 or so, sitting ducks...

(I'd like to revisit in godmode some maps because of the beauty, is that possible?)

MP: I'm starting to be better. I once joined TPU server Chicago, since last week it is always down.

What I don't like (I am more of an Original Ghost Recon type) is that games are mostly small maps, rush game style, and short (so Quake Arena with a military look hehe). Turn respawn off and see a mature game/gameplay 

Anyway, it's fun


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> How is no one replying to my amazingly awesome gif I made?



I watched it on Youtube with out the wings.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 14, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I stared at it for 5 minutes and I still can't see it...
> 
> Must be my old eyes. Aren't what they used to be



Made another one with a longer start





Now ya see it?!


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, I see it now 

Too funny


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

If Red Bull only let you do that stuff in real life, Everyone would drink it non-stop


----------



## Stak (Apr 14, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Real guns scare me.
> 
> The VSS with the 4x is amazing though. Reminds me of one of the weapons I used in Metro 2033 almost exclusively. I can't remember the name but it was almost identical.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/ert399.jpg



VSV is the name at metro2033. Really nice weapon. Finished the game


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, I guess I never noticed you don't regen hp, probably because I'm a medic. I also don't play much HC.



you do regen hp, it just takes like 5 minutes, literally


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I also don't play much HC.



HC can be fun...but laughing at your 35-5 K/D snipe ratio can quickly turn to rage when you get fucking spawn camped/killed 10times in the space of minute without even getting a chance to even move the mouse to look around.

that is my only gripe about HC - unsportsmanlike play & douches that spawn camp/kill because all it takes is a sneeze to send you back to waiting another 10 seconds to spawn.

that & that bastard who got a headshot on me with a shotty from across the otherside of the street.


----------



## burtram (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone know if it is possible to repair the bradley or equivolent as an engineer from the inside, like from the side turret seats? was playing a game recently and me and 2 guys jumped into the bradley, one of the guys said you could, or at least thought you could, but I've never heard of this, or got it to work. Any ideas?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 15, 2010)

burtram said:


> Anyone know if it is possible to repair the bradley or equivolent as an engineer from the inside, like from the side turret seats? was playing a game recently and me and 2 guys jumped into the bradley, one of the guys said you could, or at least thought you could, but I've never heard of this, or got it to work. Any ideas?



tell him to get his ass back to BF2 mate.


----------



## burtram (Apr 15, 2010)

Lol, I kinda figured it wasn't possible in the game, but I didn't know for sure. On another note, is there a way other than leaving the vehicle and getting back in to fix what i think is a bug with the vehicle optics perk? Whenever i change camera to the 3rd person view to glance at my surroundings, then change back to first person view, I can no longer zoom with right click, unless jump out, then jump back in.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2010)

doing a server update so TS will be offline for a short amount of time. i hate to lose my 50 day uptime


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> doing a server update so TS will be offline for a short amount of time. i hate to lose my 50 day uptime



back online...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HC can be fun...but laughing at your 35-5 K/D snipe ratio can quickly turn to rage when you get fucking spawn camped/killed 10times in the space of minute without even getting a chance to even move the mouse to look around.
> 
> that is my only gripe about HC - unsportsmanlike play & douches that spawn camp/kill because all it takes is a sneeze to send you back to waiting another 10 seconds to spawn.
> 
> that & that bastard who got a headshot on me with a shotty from across the otherside of the street.



And the 1st thing you said is the main reason I don't play HC. Everyone and their mother already plays Recon in Normal, HC just promotes it, no kill cam, greater bullet damage. I like to play the game, and I don't consider it playing the game when everyone finds a good spot to hide and just stays there. You camp, then no reason to complain about spawn camping, games get really boring in HC when half of every damn team are Snipers.

Also, you should get headshot across the street from a shotty, a slug is a big piece of iron flying through your skull (its not buckshot). And to make it even more impressive, they aren't scoping you, they are using a horrible iron sight (those shotguns really dont have any iron sights) to headshot you from a distance that shotguns aren't intended to be used. When I headshot people that are down a street from me with a shotgun I feel good, thats a hard shot, and it's possible on Normal, it's not just specific to HC servers, like I said, a huge chunk of steel through the head is fatal.

Sorry if I seemed a bit hostile, was venting, I really can't stand half teams of snipers, on normal it's possible to deal with, but on HC the greater bullet damage and even more snipers, I don't consider that playing the game.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 15, 2010)

Question:


Once unlocked all weapons for all functions there are also many other specialties to unlock?


----------



## lemode (Apr 15, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> Once unlocked all weapons for all functions there are also many other specialties to unlock?



Depending on what classes you play….you can fully unlock everything you can unlock between levels 22-25.

After that the only thing you have are insignia’s to attain as well as stars on your weapons/gadgets. 51 weapon/gadgets you can attain stars on.

You will get all insignias before getting all stars on your guns…it takes 1,000 kills with a specific weapon to get a platinum star (15 for bronze 25 for silver 50 for second silver 100 for each gold)

Gadgets are 50 kills a piece for Gold and only require 500 kills total for platinum (same base for bronze-silver-gold).

Once you complete all insignia’s there’s no real need to play. That’s just my opinion.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> Depending on what classes you play….you can fully unlock everything you can unlock between levels 22-25.
> 
> After that the only thing you have are insignia’s to attain as well as stars on your weapons/gadgets. 51 weapon/gadgets you can attain stars on.
> 
> ...



Yeah no lame Ninja or what ever else that pos game has. After fixing my problem and being able to run at about a 1.0 K/D now I am so tempted to start all over again. I'll probably wait until I unlock everything though. Pisses me off I got 1400 deaths before I realized the problem. Just thought I really sucked. Oh well ! Sure has made the game a lot more fun holding your own.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 15, 2010)

Just completely unlocked my guns today, level 24...

now I will do nothing but snipe and SG haha


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 15, 2010)

I just got killed by someone with a rank of *45*!  I think 35 was as high as I'd seen previously.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, so who plays this game with a 8800Gtx and how is the performance for you?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

I dont know anyone with a 8800GTX, but my friend was playing with a much worse card a ATI 3650, was playing low settings at 1680x1050. I honestly think a GTX should be able to run mediums at that same resolution without an issue.


----------



## erixx (Apr 15, 2010)

I played it yesterday with my 2D profile -by error. Was running at half speed (about 400 Mhz, and low voltage) and it was playable at full quality, untill it crashed hehehe


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I dont know anyone with a 8800GTX, but my friend was playing with a much worse card a ATI 3650, was playing low settings at 1680x1050. I honestly think a GTX should be able to run mediums at that same resolution without an issue.



I play a GTS250, all low (1920x1080). the game seems smooth on high, but as boise found, the game is fooling you. just a warning to those with lower spec hardware.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I play a GTS250, all low (1920x1080). the game seems smooth on high, but as boise found, the game is fooling you. just a warning to those with lower spec hardware.



Exactly ! You will still have fun as long as you don't mind getting slaughtered.

Just for those who are getting killed in close quarters combat and you are sure 
you connected with enough rounds to make the kill I will post up what settings I 
use now that have made a huge difference. I can't do it until later today when 
I get off work. I can't remember off hand except I dropped the resolution to 
1440x900 and AA set @ 1. I'll check the rest this evening. Still looks great and 
runs a lot better.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok I just had to put this out there.

BC2 has turned into MW2, its just non stop snipers, mortar strikes, medics with fuken overpowered M60's and campers, every time Im playin Im the only one wandering around trying to find somebody to kill but I get sniped or raped by a Medic with a m60, I mean i shoot the fuk outta him with my AKs74u then he shoots me, 2 shots im dead, WTF. Even when I spawn on a team member, it suks also lol, cause I want to get into the fight but hes a another damn sniper and hes hiding behind a damn rock, 2 metres away from the base, I mean cmon.

I just had to say this, cause its true.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Exactly ! You will still have fun as long as you don't mind getting slaughtered.
> 
> Just for those who are getting killed in close quarters combat and you are sure
> you connected with enough rounds to make the kill I will post up what settings I
> ...



so what you're saying is, low FPS effects hit detection?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 15, 2010)

Is OSD fps working for anyone with 5xxx with MSI Afterburner? Used EVGA Precision previously and it worked fine in DX10, now it shows nothing and sister program didn't help.

Someone here with same issue and found older posts where it didn't work in Beta.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=319801

CHAOS_KILLA: try another server, play experience differs greatly with different set of peeps. Last night played on one server that was perfectly fine, except the clan just had to knife everyone in distance. Also go from RUSH to Conquest or vise versa. And inside a vehicle is a good spot to hide from snipers and maybe send a bigger bullet flying their way


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2010)

i had a weird experience today with BC2. i was playing and all of a sudden my keyboard stopped working so i couldn't move or exit the game BUT the mouse worked. i had to wait for the server to kick me for being idle then exit and restart and it worked fine after that


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so what you're saying is, low FPS effects hit detection?



SURE ! Sounds like a good explanation. I frapped it with the other setting and 30 FPS was about as low as it ever got. So maybe just to be able to play with the big boys(quads) I had to back the settings off a bit. What am I losing by adjusting it the way I did ? Just eye candy ? Looks great to me still so all's good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok I just had to put this out there.
> 
> BC2 has turned into MW2, its just non stop snipers, mortar strikes, medics with fuken overpowered M60's and campers, every time Im playin Im the only one wandering around trying to find somebody to kill but I get sniped or raped by a Medic with a m60, I mean i shoot the fuk outta him with my AKs74u then he shoots me, 2 shots im dead, WTF. Even when I spawn on a team member, it suks also lol, cause I want to get into the fight but hes a another damn sniper and hes hiding behind a damn rock, 2 metres away from the base, I mean cmon.
> 
> I just had to say this, cause its true.



See heres the thing, your mentioning this and you constantly use the M2CG, and most Assault classes constantly use the noob tube. So if put in a sentence it would sound like this, no stop assault, engineers, medics, and snipers. But thats every single class. I ujust played some this morning, I still see very few medics, I mostly see snipers and Assault, and it seems everyone that played Assault before has been switching to Engineer so their numbers are on the rise, the M2CG is just so good.

An AKS74U really should stand no chance against an M60, 2 bullets from an M60 would separate your torso and your legs most likely. Try the PP2000, it's much faster firing, when I play Eng I absolutely rape people that use the M60, I call the PP the chainsaw, if more people played Eng you would hear more complaints about that gun too, in every situation (except long range) the PP2000 should beat the M60, at least in game.



brandonwh64 said:


> i had a weird experience today with BC2. i was playing and all of a sudden my keyboard stopped working so i couldn't move or exit the game BUT the mouse worked. i had to wait for the server to kick me for being idle then exit and restart and it worked fine after that



Notice alt tab still works when that happens. What happens is you just spawned on someone or at a spawn point and you literally get stuck in something. Like a crate, you will be jammed in it, you cant type or anything, but you can alt tab out. The only way to fix it is to commit suicide and hope it doesnt happen again, but it seems sometimes once it happens you get on a stuck streak.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

i find the whiners funny in this game too


OMG MEDIC M60 OP
OMG ASSAULT NOOB TUNE OP
OMG ENGINEER CARL GUSTAV OP
ZOMG RECON MORTAR OP

yeah well no shit, every class is OP... so therefore, none of em are?


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i find the whiners funny in this game too
> 
> 
> OMG MEDIC M60 OP
> ...



gotta agree,  I can play any class and hold my own (usually) its how you play not what you use.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> gotta agree,  I can play any class and hold my own (usually) its how you play not what you use.



i call lies you have a carl custav on your back


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i find the whiners funny in this game too
> 
> 
> OMG MEDIC M60 OP
> ...



Yep and I think the number one thing to remember is it is a fucking game. People are suppose to play it to have fun. Start whining about everything and thinking people have an advantage is going to take the fun out of it, so maybe it is time to go mow the yard, walk the dog, or bang the wife. One thing I learned is if you are getting killed every 15 seconds regardless of where you spawn, find another server. 
Hell I was getting obliterated for the first 10 ranks, but I never thought people had an advantage. I just thought I sucked. I still had fun though and dealt with my losses. I realize some of you are pretty young and need to grow a little, but remember it IS a game. The rest well find another outlet.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i call lies you have a carl custav on your back



I just said any class, my platinum with carlG has little to do with this. I have been working for the all bronze badge, and I can still keep even with some of the so-called worst guns. (PKM is a great gun, I was surprised)


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

WOW, makes me feel really good when no one agrees with you.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> WOW, makes me feel really good when no agrees with you.



i disagree.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> WOW, makes me feel really good when no (ONE?) agrees with you.



??


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 15, 2010)

Spamming GL mean, when the guy is 4-5 feets away from you, and in the open, instead of shooting at you with bullets, he gives you gernades.

Spamming rockets are nothing to me, they have limited ammos.

If you check my sig, you will see I have most of my kills on Assault.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ??



Yes thankyou for putting that in there, I feel even more stupid now!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Spamming GL mean, when the guy is 4-5 feets away from you, and in the open, instead of shooting at you with bullets, he gives you gernades.
> 
> Spamming rockets are nothing to me, they have limited ammos.
> 
> If you check my sig, you will see I have most of my kills on Assault.



carl G has more than enough ammo to spam. (yeah, I've been that guy before)

I honestly don't get killed to much by gustav, morter strike, or grenades. there are a lot of m60s but they are in no way OP.

I hate snipers still (it's the only thing I can't do effectively)


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yes thankyou for putting that in there, I feel even more stupid now!



no, sorry, I didn't understand what you were saying (the "ONE" was an OCD thing)

*sorry for the double post*


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2010)

i have been using RPG7 to get platinum then once i do that i will go for carl G then AT4 so if your in a server with me and on the other team, be prepared for rockets EVERYWHERE!

I use the extra rocket/grenade ammo with explosive damage


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 15, 2010)

7 is nothing compare to the unlimited GL.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> 7 is nothing compare to the unlimited GL.



but 7 is more than enough (baring the (very) occasional game with NO EFFECTIVE ASSAULT)to get your kills and find an assault

rocket spam is easier to aim at distance and caries more splash.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2010)

if you have a assualt guy in your squad its the tits! he follows you around and shoots 203 while your reloading and drops a ammo pack for you two to share


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> no, sorry, I didn't understand what you were saying (the "ONE" was an OCD thing)
> 
> *sorry for the double post*



No its all good man, Im just being a jackarse 2nite!


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> if you have a assualt guy in your squad its the tits! he follows you around and shoots 203 while your reloading and drops a ammo pack for you two to share



nope nothing beats running around as a medic healing and rezing stuff while knifing everything


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> nope nothing beats running around as a medic healing and rezing stuff while knifing everything



I think having a squad of 4 is kinda the idea...

one medic (must actually be a medic) one or two assault, one engi, one sniper (interchangeable with one assault assault)

3 engi one assault is fun, but crazy and cheap.

all sniper is the WORST

all medic turns into a rez-fest

usually squads balance naturally (clan squads anyway)


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 15, 2010)

i agree each class has overpowerd weapons, but the 40mm is just stupid, im so tired of getting 1 shot killed with that dam noobtube, it has a huge radius and dont even have to aim just get it close to someone, fucking lame, m60 takes some skill you have aim, unless you just wanna hold the trigger down and spray, recon is absoltuyl retarded with that magnum round im always getting golden gunned by that dam thing. my main prob is snipers being fucking useless and not helping team and apparently 90% of people online are snipers now and the other 9% are noob tubers and the 1% are engineers and medics trying to help there squad but seeing everyine is out for themselves that 1% usually get owned cause no one is helping them. DONE SON


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I think having a squad of 4 is kinda the idea...
> 
> one medic (must actually be a medic) one or two assault, one engi, one sniper (interchangeable with one assault assault)
> 
> ...



i heal and rez stuff while im running around,, it works really well cuz i dont just camp with just some of my members im with everyone ill go for a rez or a heal before a knife


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> nope nothing beats running around as a medic healing and rezing stuff while knifing everything



This is the basic summary of every round I play in, I approve this message.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> No its all good man, Im just being a jackarse 2nite!



What are you talking about it is 11 am  Yeah I know you are down under. 
Don't get to offended. I'm having one of your days, but at work and dealing 
with Doctor's offices. It is like I'm speaking a damn foreign language, but it all
boils down to them not wanting to listen. Sound Familiar ?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i agree each class has overpowerd weapons, but the 40mm is just stupid, im so tired of getting 1 shot killed with that dam noobtube, it has a huge radius and dont even have to aim just get it close to someone, fucking lame, m60 takes some skill you have aim, unless you just wanna hold the trigger down and spray, recon is absoltuyl retarded with that magnum round im always getting golden gunned by that dam thing. my main prob is snipers being fucking useless and not helping team and apparently 90% of people online are snipers now and the other 9% are noob tubers and the 1% are engineers and medics trying to help there squad but seeing everyine is out for themselves that 1% usually get owned cause no one is helping them. DONE SON



Here is what I have found out about staying away from all that. Not always but it has results. Find a clan server and even if you aren't part of their clan most play Team based gaming. Add the good ones to your favorites and just play those. Helps with the aggravation. Another option I have found is if it is a "free for all"  and the numbers are low you can still have fun and ramp up some points. Just don't go over 5 or six players.
Of course some of you have played 10 times more then I have so you already know this, but there are those out there that could benefit from hearing it. JMO !


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 15, 2010)

I have to quit playing to a little while.  I got so angry at being TK'd on a hardcore server that the next person on my team that shot me ate a point blank 40mm to the teeth.

Minus 15 Points.


----------



## erixx (Apr 15, 2010)

I have problems distinguishing team and enemy sometimes. 
Uniforms sometimes look the same, and it seems that sometimes an enemy's playername shows up when he is very close... Is that possible?
Add to that that the tag colours chosen are not so good for a 50% colourblind :/
A clean blue and red would have been better than those girly fucsia variants or whatever it is


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

erixx said:


> I have problems distinguishing team and enemy sometimes.
> Uniforms sometimes look the same, and it seems that sometimes an enemy's playername shows up when he is very close... Is that possible?
> Add to that that the tag colours chosen are not so good for a 50% colourblind :/
> A clean blue and red would have been better than those girly fucsia variants or whatever it is



Learn the costume variations, it will be easier than going by color. I can instantly tell what class I am looking at from the opposite side all the time, helps to know what to expect... till the Sniper hits you with a shotty, thats the one that always gets me.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

erixx said:


> I have problems distinguishing team and enemy sometimes.
> Uniforms sometimes look the same, and it seems that sometimes an enemy's playername shows up when he is very close... Is that possible?
> Add to that that the tag colours chosen are not so good for a 50% colourblind :/
> A clean blue and red would have been better than those girly fucsia variants or whatever it is



Like kurgan said the costumes are your best bet because on some maps the difference is really not that recognizable or just look at your radar sometimes


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Learn the costume variations, it will be easier than going by color. I can instantly tell what class I am looking at from the opposite side all the time, helps to know what to expect... till the Sniper hits you with a shotty, thats the one that always gets me.



The more you play you can actually tell the difference in classes by their voice queues. Assuming you have a good sound setup. I've gotten to the point I can usually tell the class, weapon in use, and relation to my location with a few rounds fired and one or two queues.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The more you play you can actually tell the difference in classes by their voice queues. Assuming you have a good sound setup. I've gotten to the point I can usually tell the class, weapon in use, and relation to my location with a few rounds fired and one or two queues.



who shoots guns? honestly

btw i guess i lost my little lead on kurgan haha when i quit playing


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> who shoots guns? honestly
> 
> btw i guess i lost my little lead on kurgan haha when i quit playing



I do. I'm glad to say that no explosive projectile is better than 6th place in my weapons list.


----------



## erixx (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks to all, some uniforms I still have to learn. The problem arises when not only my own team has those triangles above, but the enemy also after being marked. 
Indeed the map helps a lot.
And this game really has no user manual? (Steam does not have) There are lots of symbols etc I have no idea of.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

erixx said:


> Thanks to all, some uniforms I still have to learn. The problem arises when not only my own team has those triangles above, but the enemy also after being marked.
> Indeed the map helps a lot.
> And this game really has no user manual? (Steam does not have) There are lots of symbols etc I have no idea of.



Yeah BF games have always been sink or swim as far as instructions are concerned. You can always post a screenshot of any icons here and we'll help you best we can.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> who shoots guns? honestly
> 
> btw i guess i lost my little lead on kurgan haha when i quit playing



You still knife more per hour than me, I'm staying pretty steady at about 10.8. I haven't played too much i nthe last week, cars transmission went and new quarter of college just started. I may finally get some tie this weekend, but maybe not as I should be tearing my car apart.


----------



## lemode (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You still knife more per hour than me, I'm staying pretty steady at about 10.8. I haven't played too much i nthe last week, cars transmission went and new quarter of college just started. I may finally get some tie this weekend, but maybe not as I should be tearing my car apart.



quitter!


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I do. I'm glad to say that no explosive projectile is better than 6th place in my weapons list.



im not speaking about explosives 
ya i never use the explosive guns i have more kills with the smoke launcher than i do with the 40mm,cg,rpg

This is my favorite weapons in this game Knife,M60,m16a2,m416,an94 

xm8 is not bad, i dont no i just feel noobish when i use the 40mm gren or a rocket launcher its just way to easy to kill things



> You still knife more per hour than me, I'm staying pretty steady at about 10.8. I haven't played too much i nthe last week, cars transmission went and new quarter of college just started. I may finally get some tie this weekend, but maybe not as I should be tearing my car apart.P



i havent played since like last time you told me that ,

but soviet your the quitter with your supposably out of commision computer pfft


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> im not speaking about explosives
> ya i never use the explosive guns i have more kills with the smoke launcher than i do with the 40mm,cg,rpg
> 
> This is my favorite weapons in this game Knife,M60,m16a2,m416,an94
> ...



My goal is to get plat on the M416, m16a2, and an-94 before anything else. I try to equip the 40mm SGN as often as I can. When I get the chance I always kill the medic carrying the M60 so I can waste their squad with it. It's a great weapon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> My goal is to get plat on the M416, m16a2, and an-94 before anything else. I try to equip the 40mm SGN as often as I can. When I get the chance I always kill the medic carrying the M60 so I can waste their squad with it. It's a great weapon.



I have gone back to using the XM8 when playing Assault, yes I am crazy....


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have gone back to using the XM8 when playing Assault, yes I am crazy....



xm8 has a lot more recoil then the top 3 listed, but i find that it has a very good ammount of dmg and a good burst fire, i prefer the m16a2 and m416 but for it being the 2nd or 3rd unlock its epic


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have gone back to using the XM8 when playing Assault, yes I am crazy....



No not crazy. You just like a challenge maybe. The XM8 has the best iron sights in the game IMO. Using that gun with magnum and the extra grenade or extra magazine upgrade is a good move. Or you just haven't unlocked any of the real assault weapons yet. 

M416 > XM8 x2


----------



## epicfail (Apr 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No not crazy. You just like a challenge maybe. The XM8 has the best iron sights in the game IMO. Using that gun with magnum and the extra grenade or extra magazine upgrade is a good move. Or you just haven't unlocked any of the real assault weapons yet.
> 
> M416 > XM8 x2



hey btw is there a new site for signatures i heard they switched sites.

ya m16a2>m416>an94>xm8 

mostly cuz i never just use iron sights i always have the re dot or 4x


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No not crazy. You just like a challenge maybe. The XM8 has the best iron sights in the game IMO. Using that gun with magnum and the extra grenade or extra magazine upgrade is a good move. Or you just haven't unlocked any of the real assault weapons yet.
> 
> M416 > XM8 x2



I got gold star on the XM8 within a few hours of playing, and its taking me a fair bit longer to grab one for the M416, AN-94 and M16A2. I do play Assault less now, but in my quest to get a gold for every weapon I found the XM8 fit my style nicely. I think the Aug has been my best assault weapon though.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 15, 2010)

i hope they release optics for the all kits weapons


I love the mk14 and g3


I hate Soviet Missile!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I got gold star on the XM8 within 4 hours of playing, and its taking me a fair bit longer to grab one for the M416, AN-94 and M16A2. I do play Assault less now, but in my quest to get a gold for every weapon I found the XM8 fit my style nicely. I think the Aug has been my best assault weapon though.



I think you you're right. It's about about your shooting style. Personally I've gotten 50+ kills in a single round (HC and normal) with the top 3 assault weapons. My best rounds with the XM8 just can't compete with how I shoot with those guns. I really like red dot and IMO the XM8 handles like shit with that sight.


----------



## lemode (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the XM8 across all classes that get to use its variant. The only gun in the assault class that is crap to me is the F2000.

I do my best to be balanced and get kills with many guns instead of just focusing on one. There are so many guns that are good for killing in this game.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> I like the XM8 across all classes that get to use its variant. The only gun in the assault class that is crap to me is the F2000.
> 
> I do my best to be balanced and get kills with many guns instead of just focusing on one. There are so many guns that are good for killing in this game.



I haven't used the XM8 LMG so I can't comment on it. I like the XM8c more than the assault version though, probably due to the lower (read: nonexistent) recoil.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 15, 2010)

*Sad to see it go*

Well, Im sad to say, that I am selling my gaming rig so I can concentrate on my studies better. The VA pays for school and they are pissed at last semester's grades. 
So, unless my Laptop can play well, you wont see me for a long time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2010)

AK-74u for the WIN.  The recoil of the XM8c is low, but not nonexistent.  The Uzi and PP2000 have about the same low recoil, but the XM8c does much more damage than those two.

Edit:



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, Im sad to say, that I am selling my gaming rig so I can concentrate on my studies better. The VA pays for school and they are pissed at last semester's grades.
> So, unless my Laptop can play well, you wont see me for a long time.



I guess that makes you use a plain Rubber Ducky then.  You should update your name.  lol


----------



## lemode (Apr 15, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I haven't used the XM8 LMG so I can't comment on it. I like the XM8c more than the assault version though, probably due to the lower (read: nonexistent) recoil.



i don't put magum on LMGs normally (sometimes on the MG3). MARKSMAN LMG TRAINING works really well for all LMGs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2010)

epicfail said:


> xm8 has a lot more recoil then the top 3 listed, but i find that it has a very good ammount of dmg and a good burst fire, i prefer the m16a2 and m416 but for it being the 2nd or 3rd unlock its epic



Yep I keep the XM8 to burst fire.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No not crazy. You just like a challenge maybe. The XM8 has the best iron sights in the game IMO. Using that gun with magnum and the extra grenade or extra magazine upgrade is a good move. Or you just haven't unlocked any of the real assault weapons yet.
> 
> M416 > XM8 x2



I have all the guns unlocked for all classes. While I like the M16, I just realized, that thing is flat out useless at range, and it's Iron Sights blow, got to use a Red Dot. AN-94 is a bit better at range, but still with the 2 round bursts and the kick long range just seems to be fail. And I hate the M416, don't like how it fires, don't like the noobtube sights, don't like the iron sights, I just can't stand that gun. 

I like the XM8 because like you said, great Iron sights, I then carry more tube power. And it actually seems to be competent at range (when burst firing).



lemode said:


> i don't put magum on LMGs normally (sometimes on the MG3). MARKSMAN LMG TRAINING works really well for all LMGs.



Exactly, I don't get why everyone feels the need to put Magnums on an LMG that has massive bullet damage already (except the MG3, that one does make sense), with the marksman training it allows you to just hold the trigger down when you want to if your good with it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 15, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, Im sad to say, that I am selling my gaming rig so I can concentrate on my studies better. The VA pays for school and they are pissed at last semester's grades.
> So, unless my Laptop can play well, you wont see me for a long time.



don't spend the cash on hookers and blow!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> AK-74u for the WIN.  The recoil of the XM8c is low, but not nonexistent.  The Uzi and PP2000 have about the same low recoil, but the XM8c does much more damage than those two.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



funny, hilarious


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2010)

The Assault Rifles are the best all around set of guns in the game.  They have the largest set of variety, play style weapons, and one of the best all around single guns in the game (M416).  Kurgan is right that loses power rather fast, so long ranged fire fights is a bad idea.  It is a gun good in all categories though.  It is not bad at long ranged, just average.  It excels at close range due to low recoil and high fire rate, but can also hold its own at mid range because of rather high damage and low recoil.  Did I mention the really low recoil?

Anyway, no matter how you like to play, Assault class has a little somethin' somthin' for you.

And speaking of pointless Magnum use.....why do I see people wasting that slot on this in Hardcore?  It is so pointless.  Especially all the "snipers" (and I use that term loosely) with M95 and magnum ammo.  In fact, I will just say it.  If you use Magnum ammo and an M95 in Hardcore mode, you are so far from both a Sniper and useful as you can possible be.  Besides, the class is called RECON not Sniper you CoD tard.

Edit:

Recon in Normal mode:  Use the SVU or GOL.  Stick and move.  Use sniper rifle to scan area of enemies why your squad moves in.  Throw spot ball before hand if you are close enough.  Once they take the area, kill that 1 hiding coward before people spawn on him, then move in with team.

Sniper in Normal mode:  Only and I mean only use as Defense in Rush or support style in Squad Deathmatch.  Support style means, you are the UAV and spot the soldiers.  Only engage people when your team is providing cross fire or the soldier is alone.

Recon in Hardcore:  Now you get to have some fun.  I say stick with SVU or VSS for close ranged combat.  Use these if you like to attack flags.  Never go straight in.  Stick to ambush tactics.  This tends to work on Attack better than Defense and doing this while defending will leave you out of position if someone gets by.  Magnum ammo can help, but so can everything else can as well so try other stuff out and see what works for you.  I use body armor in this case to help protect me against noob tubes that don't land right on me and pistol fights.

Sniper in Hardcore:  Stick with the GOL or SV98.  1 hit in center mass will kill a man.  Use this for killing moving targets.  Get your headshots on the stationary targets.  Magnum ammo is simply not needed.  Go with explosive damage to up the mortar strike or C4 for other tactics.  I use it to flush people into the open, pin groups in corners for squad while they are moving in, or killing vehicles.  This works best defending in Rush and deathmatch, but can be helpful in other modes if you pick your targets well and not worry about having the most kills.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 15, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, how do I report a hacker?



don't you mean cracker?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 15, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> don't spend the cash on hookers and blow!



Nah, most likely either the new ASUS EEEBOX PC EB1501 or a moped/scooter/motorcycle


----------



## Stak (Apr 15, 2010)

An-94-->pp2000-->m16-->aks-74

i always use red dot and magnum ammo. Just hate almost all iron sights. And i must say. An 94 + red dot and mgnm is pwnage for me. Best weapon IMO

high damage, low recoil, good rate of fire.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 15, 2010)

I much prefer the M95 to the GOL for NM recon. while i have use both, the M95 has the advantages of: 1) a better scope with range markers 2) Less bullet drop in my experience. While the bullet drop thing is matter of just getting used to the weapon, having the range markers on the crosshairs is a huge advantage.

What is all of your highest marksman headshot bonus? I managed a +244 on a super long range sniper battle.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> but 7 is more than enough (baring the (very) occasional game with NO EFFECTIVE ASSAULT)to get your kills and find an assault
> 
> rocket spam is easier to aim at distance and caries more splash.



Lol.... Spamming mean you don't have to aim, you just shoot randomly at walls or spaces. You misunderstood what I wanted to say.

It's easier to spam with GL and get kills than rockets, they require more precision and reload more slower.

I got killed x10 more time by GL than rockets.

Beside, rocket go straight, while GL is more like mortar, getting random kills by spamming it is more easy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I much prefer the M95 to the GOL for NM recon. while i have use both, the M95 has the advantages of: 1) a better scope with range markers 2) Less bullet drop in my experience. While the bullet drop thing is matter of just getting used to the weapon, having the range markers on the crosshairs is a huge advantage.
> 
> What is all of your highest marksman headshot bonus? I managed a +244 on a super long range sniper battle.



+295

Bullet drop is less because it has a higher caliber round even though the damage different is nearly non-existent at long range.  I stick to what I said about Hardcore and magnum ammo for snipers rifles.  Another few disadvantages a slightly better site cost you.  The M95 sights their scope slower than any weapon in the game.  It also takes longer to reload than the GOL.  Honestly, the range markers are not a huge advantage.  I have not pulled the M95 out in a while so I don't recall the exact view of the gun down the sight.  I know where I should put people's head at distances from my favorite spots.  And the improved accuracy makes up for the sight issue in my experience.


----------



## Stak (Apr 16, 2010)

what is a marksman headshot?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 16, 2010)

Stak said:


> what is a marksman headshot?



A headshot kill from a fair distance. The further the shot the higher the score.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The Assault Rifles are the best all around set of guns in the game.  They have the largest set of variety, play style weapons, and one of the best all around single guns in the game (M416).  Kurgan is right that loses power rather fast, so long ranged fire fights is a bad idea.  It is a gun good in all categories though.  It is not bad at long ranged, just average.  It excels at close range due to low recoil and high fire rate, but can also hold its own at mid range because of rather high damage and low recoil.  Did I mention the really low recoil?
> 
> Anyway, no matter how you like to play, Assault class has a little somethin' somthin' for you.
> 
> ...



so whats the best sniper rifle? I personally like the M24 the best out of all them ... the M95 doesnt seem to hit as many targets as I do with the m24 ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2010)

GOL is the most accurate


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> GOL is the most accurate



most annoying too, i get killed by it a lot.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Apr 16, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> don't you mean cracker?



No. He means cheater.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 16, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> No. He means cheater.



I'm a cracker and not a hacker, aka Honky, White boy, Peckerwood
and on and on.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> so whats the best sniper rifle? I personally like the M24 the best out of all them ... the M95 doesnt seem to hit as many targets as I do with the m24 ...



Depends on how you play the kit.  GOL is the overall best Sniper Rifle.  The SVU is the best for close to mid-ranged combat.  The only real advantage the M95 has is it shots through wooden and other thin walls.  No other Rifle will do that, but it is not all that helpful.

For beginners I would say stick with the SV98.  It is not quite as powerful or accurate as the M24, but the 10 round clip and quick cocking speed makes up for lack of stopping power.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Apr 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The only real advantage the M95 has is it shots through wooden and other thin walls.  No other Rifle will do that, but it is not all that helpful.



Not that helpful? How often do you play as Recon LaughingMan?

It is quite helpful. For example, how many times have you been watching an enemy only to find that you missed your shot because they ran behind a thin wall? Or you get a body shot, and they take cover behind something so they can regenerate health?

The above happens quite often to me, and there have been time when I was using other rifles only wishing that I packed my M95 instead of the GOL. It can be amazingly easy to land head-shots on stationary targets that assume they are safe behind thin walls.

The piercing power of the M95 is not something to be overlooked.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 16, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> so whats the best sniper rifle?



for me (the non-sniper) its 100% the VSS. (because I can't actually snipe)

otherwise, GOL. (m95 is fun, but impractical, you shouldn't be shooting through walls; don't take a shot you can't make)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 16, 2010)

i am getting tired of playing against and with teams full of recon snipers with overpowered guns that are more of a nuisance than helpful and medics carrying high powered light machine guns that are more accurate than almost all of the assault weapons


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 16, 2010)

I avoid maps that have great line of sight, it makes people avoid using sniper rifles.

All my games have been great so far, less noob and more people that actually know how to play.

The M60 has been torn-down, especially in close-range, damage for M16 has been increased.

And AKS-74u still kickass.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 16, 2010)

my best markman headshot is 100 or so. just got the pin or whatever only on lvl 15 myself havent even unlocked the M95 though, but im close real close


----------



## Gzero (Apr 16, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> for me (the non-sniper) its 100% the VSS. (because I can't actually snipe)
> 
> otherwise, GOL. (m95 is fun, but impractical, you shouldn't be shooting through walls; don't take a shot you can't make)



Easy peasy, m95 isn't the only weapon that can pierce though 

The GOL is fun for quick shots and sniper wars, but the m95 is needed when your attacked by two black hawks or a hind/apache (getting that luck shot on the pilot is SWEET).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 16, 2010)

YinYang.ERROR said:


> Not that helpful? How often do you play as Recon LaughingMan?
> 
> It is quite helpful. For example, how many times have you been watching an enemy only to find that you missed your shot because they ran behind a thin wall? Or you get a body shot, and they take cover behind something so they can regenerate health?
> 
> ...



As Recon, most of the time.  Recon accounts for at least 40% of my total score if I am not mistake.  My high pistol kill count is front close engagements as Recon when people get too close.

I tend not to give targets a chance to hide.  I try to engage targets that are stationary and moving in open areas.  On the occasions when people do survive to hide and regen, I alter my location to a slightly different angle and wait for the counter shot.  When they pop up to kill me, they get a bullet in the face.  If they stay hidden for too long, I drop Mortar to flush them out.  I am not overlooking it, I merely stated that I don't find it to be that useful.  Remember, I try to stick with my squad as much as I can when I am Recon.  Hidden, wounded people are easier targets for squad members.

I don't think I am the best Sniper in TPU, but this is how I do things.  If the tactics work for you, so be it.  If you use the kit a different way, fine.  I am only really, really against magnum ammo in Hardcore for the M95, M24, GOL, and SV98.  It is honestly a waste.  They don't need it to maintain lethal damage to center mass at any distance.  I also really don't like to see people in Conquest as a sniper sitting in one spot not helping.

I would like to see TPU tighten its game up and stay closer to squad members.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2010)

This just posted today and have yet to test it myself but sounds very interesting:

Potential Hit Detection "fix"


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2010)

i agree with TLM

I persoanlly use the GOL, SV98, M24
I too find the M95 to slow in reloading/scoping.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> This just posted today and have yet to test it myself but sounds very interesting:
> 
> Potential Hit Detection "fix"



gonna try this out


----------



## lemode (Apr 17, 2010)

I am going to try to only play Medic and use the XM8 LMG from 36-37 (was having fun with that combo today). If I can stand that, I will just focus on getting my plat on the XM8 (even if I don’t get it during that time). 

Only playing conquest makes me level super slow. Going to have to mix in Port Valdez, Nelson Bay, and Arica Harbor rush into my play list’s.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> I am going to try to only play Medic and use the XM8 LMG from 36-37 (was having fun with that combo today). If I can stand that, I will just focus on getting my plat on the XM8 (even if I don’t get it during that time).
> 
> Only playing conquest makes me level super slow. Going to have to mix in Port Valdez, Nelson Bay, and Arica Harbor rush into my play list’s.



I just got 12000 something on Conquest. Thats a record for me. 
Put me half way thru a level in one round. I like that.


----------



## lemode (Apr 17, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I just got 12000 something on Conquest. Thats a record for me.
> Put me half way thru a level in one round. I like that.



Well I am Rank 36. I’ve completely finished acquiring all insignia’s. Now all I have left are mindless kills will various guns. I’ve had 7,900 (not including pins) points total without stars/insignias at the end of like 4 Rush rounds but I don’t really like or play Rush that often. So needless to say that kind of score is few and far between. I wish I could fill up my bar half way but I can’t as I need 200,000+ points to level now.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> Well I am Rank 36. I’ve completely finished acquiring all insignia’s. Now all I have left are mindless kills will various guns. I’ve had 7,900 (not including pins) points total without stars/insignias at the end of like 4 Rush rounds but I don’t really like or play Rush that often. So needless to say that kind of score is few and far between. I wish I could fill up my bar half way but I can’t as I need 200,000+ points to level now.


My adjustments have made a world of difference for me. Have fun ! I'm hoping to get on the Beer_Me server later. Full up everytime I go there so far plus trying to watch the Dodgers and Giants on-line.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 17, 2010)

i dont know about you guys, but i find myself normally force closing the game every time a round ends.

i cant wait for the map to load ........first game i've ever seen doing that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, AMD need to release a driver fix for HD4000 series. Mine loads really fast.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Yeah, AMD need to release a driver fix for HD4000 series. Mine loads really fast.


I put the new 5000 driver in and my 4870 still loads slow as shit. I just was on a german server just kicking their asses and EA went down. I'll lose all that won't I ? Fuck that is as bad as the dodger giant game tonight.
Oh and the new statsverse site sucks shit.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

It doesn't fix the HD4000 series, it only fixes HD5000 series, I believe.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It doesn't fix the HD4000 series, it only fixes HD5000 series, I believe.


I believe you are right because mine still loads slow as hell. Hey is any one else out there with satellite TV having signal problems. EA went down to while I was playing. Could it be that Volcano eruption dust ???


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 17, 2010)

My HD 4870 seems to load fine, 45 esc to 1:15 mins, tops.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

That's super slow. It supposes to be under 10sec, it tooks 4-5 seconds for mine to switch/loading maps.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> That's super slow. It supposes to be under 10sec, it tooks 4-5 seconds for mine to switch/loading maps.



yeah I go in with mine and the fight is way under way. I hate that. I wnt the beginning.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> yeah I go in with mine and the fight is way under way. I hate that. I wnt the beginning.



where are the TPU guys I can't find a decent server.
I"m trying to update my stats and this new owner or what ever sucks, last update was 18 hrs ago. Good job new owner.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 17, 2010)

WE need 4k driver NAO!!!!!!


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 17, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This just posted today and have yet to test it myself but sounds very interesting:
> 
> Potential Hit Detection "fix"



Could be something to it, but this is what I experienced yesterday.

Played on one Norway server and it was really hard to kill anyone. I literally took 50 shots on close range with one of those medic guns to one dude and he didn't die (some of the earlier ones, wasn't my kit picked it up). I died after the 50 shots, he obviously had hard time hitting me too 

Needed 3 shots with SPAZ-12 on close range to drop a dude and that gun is a one shot kill. Had more luck with pistol and knife. Still managed to be the best in our team but one round was enough.

In game browser showed something like 56 ping there. Before that was on 31ms server that lagged, but hit detection was ok. After that went on a new server something like 64ms and everything was fine. No lag and hit detection what I've been used to.

Long story short, those with hit detection issues, change server, no matter what ping. Never had hit detection issue with TPU server despite my ping of 140-160ms there. But now I know what it can be like, when it's bad.

What causes the hit detection to go off despite low ping is the good question.

Those who test that fix do tell how it turns out to be. I'll leave it be at the moment.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> That's super slow. It supposes to be under 10sec, it tooks 4-5 seconds for mine to switch/loading maps.



yea after switching to the new drivers i get around 3-4sec load times on my 5850 and I7 920


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea after switching to the new drivers i get around 3-4sec load times on my 5850 and I7 920



my 2 minute load times and i F*#%^ng hate you right now.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my 2 minute load times and i F*#%^ng hate you right now.



mine are like that too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my 2 minute load times and i F*#%^ng hate you right now.





Bo$$ said:


> mine are like that too



Get a 5xxx series card and you wont have that problem


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Get a 5xxx series card and you wont have that problem



buy my 4K cards and i wont have a problem


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of upgrading to this monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236047

However, I'm worried about performance in this game @ 1920x1200 with an HD 5850. Anyone run at this resolution w/ an HD 5850? If so, what settings do you use, and what kind of performance do you get?

Thanks!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Thats a nice monitor, but why not spend $10 more and get 2.5 inches larger?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254043

I just got one of those, posting on it right now, freaking amazing. Also your 5850 shouldn't struggle, you should be able to play on all highs with lower AA and AF.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> This just posted today and have yet to test it myself but sounds very interesting:
> 
> Potential Hit Detection "fix"



i tried this last night, played for a few hours with it on and it seems to help out tremendously..
just have to be careful as to what server you end up on, i switched from one int he 30's to one in the80's and the hit detection was way off!!!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats a nice monitor, but why not spend $10 more and get 2.5 inches larger?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254043
> 
> I just got one of those, posting on it right now, freaking amazing. Also your 5850 shouldn't struggle, you should be able to play on all highs with lower AA and AF.



Yeah, I did look at that one as well, however, I'm not sure that I have enough room for even the 25"

One review said they could get dizzy if the monitor was closer than 4 feet (the 25" one). I would say right now I have barely 4 feet between me and the back of my desk (which is a hutch). This makes me a bit nervous now, maybe I should get something smaller... but I'm wondering if it would be worth the difference going from 19" to 22"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yeah, I did look at that one as well, however, I'm not sure that I have enough room for even the 25"
> 
> One review said they could get dizzy if the monitor was closer than 4 feet (the 25" one). I would say right now I have barely 4 feet between me and the back of my desk (which is a hutch). This makes me a bit nervous now, maybe I should get something smaller... but I'm wondering if it would be worth the difference going from 19" to 22"



I run a 24 and im about a foot away. No problem here.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I run a 24 and im about a foot away. No problem here.



Ah, that is more reassuring. Also, I noticed you have a 1080p monitor. It seems like the majority of monitors are now 16:9.

Do you have issues with older games running in 16:9 vs 16:10?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Ah, that is more reassuring. Also, I noticed you have a 1080p monitor. It seems like the majority of monitors are now 16:9.
> 
> Do you have issues with older games running in 16:9 vs 16:10?



Depends on the game some run fine some don't like it. Really old games only go upto 1600 x 1200.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yeah, I did look at that one as well, however, I'm not sure that I have enough room for even the 25"
> 
> One review said they could get dizzy if the monitor was closer than 4 feet (the 25" one). I would say right now I have barely 4 feet between me and the back of my desk (which is a hutch). This makes me a bit nervous now, maybe I should get something smaller... but I'm wondering if it would be worth the difference going from 19" to 22"



I'm sitting about 1.5ft away from my 28" I use to run a 37" and only sat about 2.5ft away and I loved it... only downfall was is I had to turn my head to see anything on the corners of the monitor well  This 28" seems perfect, but if your desk can't fit it, the 25.5" looks nice.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, you all crazy sitting so close to such big screens  I'm about 1.5ft to my 20" 1680x1050 and seems pretty spot on so that I see everything from it.

Go much bigger and I'd have to move my eyes. Although ~22" 1920x will be next in line some day.
And 22" just because the text would be too small on this size.

Surely you saw the dots from the 37" already 1Kurgan1?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Wow, you all crazy sitting so close to such big screens  I'm about 1.5ft to my 20" 1680x1050 and seems pretty spot on so that I see everything from it.
> 
> Go much bigger and I'd have to move my eyes. Although ~22" 1920x will be next in line some day.
> And 22" just because the text would be too small on this size.
> ...



I sit arms length from my 27 and it's AMAZING. It's all about personal preference imo. 


ALSO. http://bfbcs.com/pc  has new stats sigs available.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 17, 2010)

HOLY! THAT's TOO close!

It's seem like the focus of my eyes are not as wide as you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> HOLY! THAT's TOO close!
> 
> It's seem like the focus of my eyes are not as wide as you.



I guess I just might lean a little back into my chair so it's a little further than arms length. Still pretty close though. With a screen this size I feel like it's bringing the image to me as apposed to me getting closer to make out the details.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, I bet the immersion is great 

But boy are those full hd screen cheap even here. Clearly seeable that they are selling out the non-led backlight screens out as old tech. Was really thinking that it would be LED next as I want black and not blackish you get on night maps. Luckily just one night map on BC2 and I don't like scary games.

It's $201 for 23" full HD even here and I remember paying $400 for my first 2ms 19" 1280x1024. Argh, I'm saving for 5850/460 can't think about a new screen  Please all say that BC2 looks like poop on HD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 17, 2010)

Man, Oblivion and Battlefield 2 were dark with an HD TV.  I mean, night time is one thing, but this was pitch black darkness.  I was waiting for the weird creatures to come out of the ground and eat everything.  At least, I have night vision in both games, so that helped.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Yeah, I bet the immersion is great
> 
> But boy are those full hd screen cheap even here. Clearly seeable that they are selling out the non-led backlight screens out as old tech. Was really thinking that it would be LED next as I want black and not blackish you get on night maps. Luckily just one night map on BC2 and I don't like scary games.
> 
> It's $201 for 23" full HD even here and I remember paying $400 for my first 2ms 19" 1280x1024. Argh, I'm saving for 5850/460 can't think about a new screen  Please all say that BC2 looks like poop on HD




Prices are really affordable now for 22-24" screens. My main screen still was $500 but it was the best screen I could find it's "only" an LCD but I like it. The immersion is great but sitting so close to a screen this size has made my 42" TV feel dwarfed in comparison. :shadedshu


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Ah, that is more reassuring. Also, I noticed you have a 1080p monitor. It seems like the majority of monitors are now 16:9.
> 
> Do you have issues with older games running in 16:9 vs 16:10?



Ive never had an issue with much anything man. I would like to go even bigger........but thats a different story.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Prices are really affordable now for 22-24" screens. My main screen still was $500 but it was the best screen I could find it's "only" an LCD but I like it. The immersion is great but sitting so close to a screen this size has made my 42" TV feel dwarfed in comparison. :shadedshu



not to mention you will destroy your retinas.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> not to mention you will destroy your retinas.



If anything using a larger display will relive eye strain. With a screen this size my eyes are more relaxed while gaming and generally using my system.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive never had an issue with much anything man. I would like to go even bigger........but thats a different story.



I think 25.5" will be just about the right size to max out my desk real-estate.

I went ahead and ordered it from Newegg, should be here Tuesday, can't wait. 

Hopefully it'll be awesome!


----------



## shevanel (Apr 17, 2010)

I game on a 23" x1080 on my desk and i sit back in a reclining desk chair when i play and its most comfortable. I have a 120hz 40" on the wall and Ive tried gaming on it but I usually get motion sickness... I couldn't imagine sitting arms reach from it... my eyes would BLEEEED!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 17, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I game on a 23" x1080 on my desk and i sit back in a reclining desk chair when i play and its most comfortable. I have a 120hz 40" on the wall and Ive tried gaming on it but I usually get motion sickness... I couldn't imagine sitting arms reach from it... my eyes would BLEEEED!



i tried that with my desktop on a 60" samsung lcd.. and omg.. yeah it was beautiful and combined with a decent surround sound setup.. i came out of the game with shell shock and post traumatic stress disorder lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Surely you saw the dots from the 37" already 1Kurgan1?



Thats what everyone online always asked, especially since it was only a 720P TV, but honestly now, it looked flat out amazing. There maybe naysayers out there, and they may tell me I am wrong, but I seen it with my own eyes and I loved it, and any of my tech head friends that came over drooled at it. I missed it for a long time, but finally I am actually happy again with this 28", I never had eye strain issues in my life, till I had to switch from the 37". That was horrible, I then had to buy a 22" to try and make my eyes feel better, but I still found myself leaning forward and straining eyes, then went 24" which started to feel better, and I finally think this 28" solved it. I now am able to lean back and game comfortably.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> If anything using a larger display will relive eye strain. With a screen this size my eyes are more relaxed while gaming and generally using my system.



I agree completely, I dont think I will ever go back smaller than this 28", finally eyes feel good.

Also, I hate HC, lol. I got killed as many times in that game by teamates as I did by enemys. :/ And I tried to in the heat of battle hit a dead enemy with my shock paddles to rez him. What I really dislike is , is why is HC everything or nothing. Like you should still be able to see how much ammo your carrying, or whos in your tank, these are things you would know out on the field. It would be nice if it had those 2 things, then I would play more, but trying to get in full tanks, or not knowing who your tank gunner is or if he is an engineer makes me sad.


----------



## Stak (Apr 18, 2010)

here you can see what weapons/classes are used, and are most kills made with.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 18, 2010)

Stak said:


> here you can see what weapons/classes are used, and are most kills made with.



was actually going to post that when i found it today


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 18, 2010)

Stak said:


> here you can see what weapons/classes are used, and are most kills made with.



I'm sort of surprised the % of kills by the defib isn't higher. I know when I'm running around in a battlezone with my paddles out trying to revive buddies, I often shock nearby enemies to death. I find it's better than giving them a couple seconds to kill you while you pull out a gun.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2010)

So has any one been able to update their 
stats since this new company bought Stat Verse ?
I haven't !


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I'm sort of surprised the % of kills by the defib isn't higher. I know when I'm running around in a battlezone with my paddles out trying to revive buddies, I often shock nearby enemies to death. I find it's better than giving them a couple seconds to kill you while you pull out a gun.



Funny I did that and then died and their medic 
brought them back and I didn't get the kill.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what everyone online always asked, especially since it was only a 720P TV, but honestly now, it looked flat out amazing. There maybe naysayers out there, and they may tell me I am wrong, but I seen it with my own eyes and I loved it, and any of my tech head friends that came over drooled at it. I missed it for a long time, but finally I am actually happy again with this 28", I never had eye strain issues in my life, till I had to switch from the 37". That was horrible, I then had to buy a 22" to try and make my eyes feel better, but I still found myself leaning forward and straining eyes, then went 24" which started to feel better, and I finally think this 28" solved it. I now am able to lean back and game comfortably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the damage model in HC and that's it. When I feel the need to kill by instincts that's when I play HC. You should update your system specs too..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 18, 2010)

Stak said:


> here you can see what weapons/classes are used, and are most kills made with.



its sad how close the 40mm is to being the top killing weapon for assault


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Ah, that is more reassuring. Also, I noticed you have a 1080p monitor. It seems like the majority of monitors are now 16:9.
> 
> Do you have issues with older games running in 16:9 vs 16:10?



I can run MW2 on my 52" and it actually makes me ill. 
COD 4 doesn't though. Strange ! Do they make a decent 
wireless Keyboard and Mouse for gaming that I won't 
have to tap into my retirement to buy ?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> So has any one been able to update their
> stats since this new company bought Stat Verse ?
> I haven't !



I believe they update the stats once in 48 hours.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I can run MW2 on my 52" and it actually makes me ill.
> COD 4 doesn't though. Strange ! Do they make a decent
> wireless Keyboard and Mouse for gaming that I won't
> have to tap into my retirement to buy ?



I've used the generic Logitech wireless desktop models for years w/o problems:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...itech_wireless_desktop-_-23-126-041-_-Product

They aren't really for 'gaming', but I make do, and have never had a problem keeping up. 

I dunno if the range will be good enough for sitting far back though....


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I believe they update the stats once in 48 hours.


The old site did it every 6 hrs. It says it has been 2 day since last update.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine is the same, below that it said Next update in 1 hour or so.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I've used the generic Logitech wireless desktop models for years w/o problems:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...itech_wireless_desktop-_-23-126-041-_-Product
> 
> They aren't really for 'gaming', but I make do, and have never had a problem keeping up.
> ...



Yeah for $60 they have a 5 button version. 
Range may be the issue though. 
It would be about 10 feet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Funny I did that and then died and their medic
> brought them back and I didn't get the kill.



Thats why I barely have any paddles kills, just use the knife. Then you kill them and their Medic.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I like the damage model in HC and that's it. When I feel the need to kill by instincts that's when I play HC. You should update your system specs too..



Yeah, I do like the HC damage, except snipers.... Thats my other gripe. I had 3 kills on me from teamates, and 5 kills on me from the opposite team, 3 of those deaths from the other team were from Recon... I barley seen anyone actually playing the game, most are just hiding like bitches. And what really angers me about that is, none of the Recon kills on me were headshots, and none of them were close range. All 1 shot killed me in the body, I just can't take that, too easy for Recon.

But beyond that, I wish we could use the damage models, or at least use HC and turn on some other things, I know things like a minimap aren't completely realistic, but if I wanted real I would have signed up for the Army.

But about the system specs, yeah I need to, but I'm lazy. My 5850's aren't here yet, also bought a PII 955 BE, and been working on my HAF 922 mod. Too many new things going in, the monitor showed up today and was easy to hook up, and damn it's just too sexy.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 18, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I've used the generic Logitech wireless desktop models for years w/o problems:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...itech_wireless_desktop-_-23-126-041-_-Product
> 
> They aren't really for 'gaming', but I make do, and have never had a problem keeping up.
> ...



I used that combo for a year and a half or so, but then I ended up going with the S520 and it was totally worth it when I needed a decent wireless combo. It worked out much better for gaming than the EX100 ever could. The mouse had higher DPI, and the batteries lasted months longer on both the KB and mouse, the range was better and I used to have intermittent issues with the EX110 dropping the signal here and there, where the S520 never did. Though as Armored says they're not really for gaming, the S520 is worth it if you want a decent combo that won't kill the bank and works quite well.

Here's a link to the S520: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126047


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> The old site did it every 6 hrs. It says it has been 2 day since last update.



OK NOW IT IS ALMOST DAY 3 AND IT SAYING UPDATE IN 9 MINS.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK NOW IT IS ALMOST DAY 3 AND IT SAYING UPDATE IN 9 MINS.



Yup, lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> OK NOW IT IS ALMOST DAY 3 AND IT SAYING UPDATE IN 9 MINS.



Hey at least yours isn't saying "Next Update In: 6 minutes ago" Mine was stuck like that for quite a while


----------



## Stak (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol at me it was update in 2 mins, i came back 5 mins later. And stats the same. But Then it said update in 4 hours!!!!! And the next day it said update in 1 hour. After 2 hours it was update in 30 mins. And now its update in 39 mins. Its weird. Statsverse SUCKS


----------



## Stak (Apr 18, 2010)

50 mins........................................... mad: was happy, they came and now i want to hit them


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I do like the HC damage... I barley seen anyone actually playing the game, most are just hiding like bitches.



I agree and this is my experience too in the limited time I've played HC (mostly by accident on non-advertised servers-also annoying). It's not just that they hide; they'll hide in bushes near the enemy spawn. Also a lot more base raping. The lack of spotting makes all that easier, of course. :shadedshu

Question--

When playing engie should I use the upgraded explosives or the accuracy/ammo upgrade for smg instead to compensate for the relatively crappy guns? I use explosives (with upgrade since I got it) mainly but that's partly cause I often don't end up with the kill using bullets. Not teh best aimer out there to begin with tbh...


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 18, 2010)

I find that if you aren't on a vehicular heavy map use magnum ammo on the SMGs (especially the aks-74u) and if the occurrence arises that your team is being vehicle raped at any time switch to upgraded explosives.

I tried MMN SMG but I didnt find that to be nearly as useful as MMN LMG


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2010)

as engie i go UMP45, carl gustav + both explosives upgrades.

the way i see it, SMG's are short range only - so if they're close enough to SMG, upgrades/dot sigh are worthless anyway.

When i play as engie (often) i play as support - i hang back behind other people and rocket enemy buildings/vehicles or repair friendly vehicles. I dont rush in, and i dont go in solo (unless i'm low on ammo)


----------



## lemode (Apr 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as engie i go UMP45, carl gustav + both explosives upgrades.
> 
> the way i see it, SMG's are short range only - so if they're close enough to SMG, upgrades/dot sigh are worthless anyway.
> 
> When i play as engie (often) i play as support - i hang back behind other people and rocket enemy buildings/vehicles or repair friendly vehicles. I dont rush in, and i dont go in solo (unless i'm low on ammo)



On core servers I won't even use SMG's as Engi and only Carl Gustav (core servers and SMG’s = crap to me). On hardcore I only use the SMG and will use an RPG/tank mines for tanks/boats/choppers.

Playing on hardcore has its ups and downs. Lots of recon…but knowing the map and where they hide will help you out tremendously. Overall weapon damage increase makes it way more worth it to play as any class on hardcore over core servers. I think the more you play it the more you will like it. That’s what happened to me.  ican’t really play on core servers because that promotes the usage of 40 mm nades and Carl Gustav even more so.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 18, 2010)

Did anyone make up their mind about the hit detection fix? I tried 75 60 and now on 50 but really can't tell. Seem when you are 1-2m away from the enemy the bullets just don't hit (well), even with those numbers.

Got to keep it an a bit longer to know, but something official would be nice.


----------



## lemode (Apr 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Did anyone make up their mind about the hit detection fix? I tried 75 60 and now on 50 but really can't tell. Seem when you are 1-2m away from the enemy the bullets just don't hit (well), even with those numbers.
> 
> Got to keep it an a bit longer to know, but something official would be nice.



didn't do anything for me. I still have crappy detection problems at times.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 18, 2010)

that fix was bull.
Sovio and myself both know it does not work


----------



## Stak (Apr 18, 2010)

Whats actually the diffrence between 4xAA and 8x AA

and whats the diffrence between 8xAA and 8xQ AA

and sometimes its FSAA, CSAA or MSAA


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

Finally crawled back up to 1.4 kd. was around 1.29 last weekend.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 19, 2010)

Stak said:


> Whats actually the diffrence between 4xAA and 8x AA
> 
> and whats the diffrence between 8xAA and 8xQ AA
> 
> and sometimes its FSAA, CSAA or MSAA



Read this post


----------



## dcf-joe (Apr 19, 2010)

How do I include my stats box in my signature. I have the following BBCode:  
	
	



```
[url="http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/%7BDCF%7D-Joe"][img]"http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/sig/detail5/pc/%7BDCF%7D-Joe.png"[/img][/url]
```

But I keep on getting an error message:


> 1. You are not allowed to use images from 'bfbc2.statsverse.com' in your signatures.
> You may however use that image as Signature Picture hosted from our site (see options below how to upload it).


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 19, 2010)

dcf-joe said:


> How do I include my stats box in my signature. I have the following BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kinda sucks but you need to manually update it. I just do it on TPU every time  I check my stats cause at the time I am usually reading this thread anyway


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> kinda sucks but you need to manually update it. I just do it on TPU every time  I check my stats cause at the time I am usually reading this thread anyway



Yeah I just add the image to my sig and put a URL around it.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2010)

Stak said:


> 50 mins........................................... mad: was happy, they came and now i want to hit them



It's finally working again.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

*R7 Client and R10 Server Changelist*



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> Our current plan is to allow Steam to test the patch tonight and all being well we will look to release R7 client and R10 servers on Wednesday morning European time. I'll update more on that later once the details are finalised.
> 
> In the mean time here is the R7 client changelist.
> 
> ...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol @ the high-end machine getting upper hand for loading faster!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol @ the high-end machine getting upper hand for loading faster!



Yeah considering ATI just got their driver working only lower end DX9 systems were getting in before anyone.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol @ the high-end machine getting upper hand for loading faster!



Well I already was taking the middle flag on Panama Canal when my friend loaded and spawned to me. That's running to a quad & driving there and haven't even got raid.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah considering ATI just got their driver working only lower end DX9 systems were getting in before anyone.



Forgetting NVIDIA DX10?


----------



## gumpty (Apr 19, 2010)

I always loaded first, like OnBoard, but I guess those days are over. Now bring on the days of team-kills and bitching to get a tank or vehicle.

EDIT: I always wondered whether my faster loading might've had something to do with the game running off my SSD.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Now bring on the days of team-kills and bitching to get a tank or vehicle.



I miss team kills! (heard HC might have it). But with BF2142 there where rounds I got killed more by own team than enemy.

_MP – Added minimum number of players needed to start a round_

Good, no more blowing up m-coms buy your self to get free points, although only usefull for beginner ranks.

_MP – Scroll bar no longer overlays the Join Server button in the friends list panel_ 
_MP – Punkbuster filter now works as intended_ 
_MP – Kit/gadget loadout saved between sessions_ Is session different server or different days? Sounds like start of the game untill end 
_MP – New Server browser_ 

_Punkbuster is required ON for ranked servers & weapon balance_


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Well I already was taking the middle flag on Panama Canal when my friend loaded and spawned to me. That's running to a quad & driving there and haven't even got raid.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgetting NVIDIA DX10?



I didn't know Nvidia DX10 loaded fast as well. Is it as fast as DX9?  I load in 7 seconds now and it's awesome.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I didn't know Nvidia DX10 loaded fast as well. Is it as fast as DX9?  I load in 7 seconds now and it's awesome.



Don't know about DX9, never used that, but DX11 with ATI on 10.4 is as fast as DX10 was with NVIDIA. (might be a second here or there, never took time)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah NV DX10 was just as fast and now my 5800 card is too after the driver fix.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, it's fast in both DX10 and DX9, and the earlier you spawn the further you are away from bikes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2010)

Aww minimum number of players needed to start round. No more free 2400 points from finishing a 4-sectioned Rush map by myself 

(actually only did that a couple times to level up already; pretty boring. Good way to learn maps too though as you can actually stop and look around)

Kudos to them on all these fixes!


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aww minimum number of players needed to start round. No more free 2400 points from finishing a 4-sectioned Rush map by myself
> 
> (actually only did that a couple times to level up already; pretty boring. Good way to learn maps too though as you can actually stop and look around)
> 
> Kudos to them on all these fixes!



stat padder!


----------



## gumpty (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aww minimum number of players needed to start round. No more free 2400 points from finishing a 4-sectioned Rush map by myself
> 
> (actually only did that a couple times to level up already; pretty boring. Good way to learn maps too though as you can actually stop and look around)
> 
> Kudos to them on all these fixes!



I did it once while waiting for people to join a TPU server. Get boring real fast though. Had more fun destroying buildings in as few shots as possible.



> * MP – Isla Innocentes MCOM building fixed where knifing the fence would destroy the building


LOL, I wish I'd known about that one!


----------



## epicfail (Apr 19, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I did it once while waiting for people to join a TPU server. Get boring real fast though. Had more fun destroying buildings in as few shots as possible.
> 
> 
> LOL, I with I'd known about that one!



lol ya the isla iccente or however you spell one was funny as hell


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

epicfail said:


> lol ya the isla iccente or however you spell one was funny as hell



It is funny. I love waiting until 3-4 people are in the building... BOOM.

Also, that M60 is CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder exactly what they did to balance weapons (we all know which ones they changed)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I wonder exactly what they did to balance weapons (we all know which ones they changed)



Actually we don't exactly because they had said they weren't necessarily nerfing any (M60, 1911) but rather balancing which could very well mean others now have more damage and/or better accuracy.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

I kinda like that they didn't release what tweaks were made. We'll just keep playing and see what happens but at the same time I can't wait for them to tell us what the actually did.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Actually we don't exactly because they had said they weren't necessarily nerfing any (M60, 1911) but rather balancing which could very well mean others now have more damage and/or better accuracy.



true, I wish they'd just give us some pretty charts showing what they changed...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Actually we don't exactly because they had said they weren't necessarily nerfing any (M60, 1911) but rather balancing which could very well mean others now have more damage and/or better accuracy.



they probably found the guns with the worst amount of kills (see that graph above) and boosted them a bit


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> true, I wish they'd just give us some pretty charts showing what they changed...



Yeah I am as curious as anyone but I think it is wise that they are doing it this way even if it weren't for the zealotry surrounding certain weapons such as M60 both on the love and hate sides. 



lemode said:


> stat padder!



Hey now we all don't have your mad skills, you know. Been playing over two days, just made 20 and my KD is .59. Give me a break!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 19, 2010)

I have not been on in a few days.  They issued the tweaks.  Interesting.  I will have to play a little tomorrow then.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

I like to announce that, i just received my "2 day play time" pin. Im not proud about the pin itself, but that trough the whole time, i managed to keep a 1.3 KD and never used the medic ^_^.

-on another note, the new patch coming out seems very promising [coming out this Wednesday right?]


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> stat padder!


I found 2 guys doing that once the first week and we 
were all on the same team so I switched and started killing them. 
They got pissed, so I ended up leaving. It was fun for awhile, cuz
they both sucked


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2010)

warup89 said:


> I like to announce that, i just received my "2 day play time" pin. Im not proud about the pin itself, but that trough the whole time, i managed to keep a 1.3 KD and never used the medic ^_^.
> 
> -on another note, the new patch coming out seems very promising [coming out this Wednesday right?]



I just got that pin last night too. The 5000 points were nice.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 19, 2010)

i want optics on my m14/g3!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i want optics on my m14/g3!!!!!!!!



Eh, rather my M1 and G3


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 19, 2010)

still i want them


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

warup89 said:


> I like to announce that, i just received my "2 day play time" pin. Im not proud about the pin itself, but that trough the whole time, i managed to keep a 1.3 KD and never used the medic ^_^.
> 
> -on another note, the new patch coming out seems very promising [coming out this Wednesday right?]



Assault and Sniper should be much easier to keep a higher KDR than Medic for most people, one because you kill numerous people at a time, and the other because you hide.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Assault and Sniper should be much easier to keep a higher KDR than Medic for most people, one because you kill numerous people at a time, and the other because you hide.



Agreed. Although I have not played Medic yet I can say that the medic skins make them such easy targets and their weapons are loud and easily distinguishable from the other sounds on the battlefield. The US Medic has a very distinct voice and it always yelling so that doesnt help either. As a Recon/Assault it can at times be more detrimental to have a Medic spawn in your squad than another Recon/Assault. Stealth is not something they do well.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Assault and Sniper should be much easier to keep a higher KDR than Medic for most people, one because you kill numerous people at a time, and the other because you hide.



your technically right, those are the main two i use the most too, although I use assault for close combat and recon for distance. I also use the smoke grenades more than the 40mm, smoke really helps your team in heated battles.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Agreed. Although I have not played Medic yet I can say that the medic skins make them such easy targets and their weapons are loud and easily distinguishable from the other sounds on the battlefield. The US Medic has a very distinct voice and it always yelling so that doesnt help either. As a Recon/Assault it can at times be more detrimental to have a Medic spawn in your squad than another Recon/Assault. Stealth is not something they do well.



I say stealth is over rated, but we already been over my rhinestones and cowboy boots. I do kinda feel guilty saying Medic is one of the worse KDR classes though, as it is my highest, I didn't look till yesterday, but 2.20 KDR as Medic, Recon and Assault at 1.96, and Eng is like 1.6... been trying to hit 2.0, guess I should stick to Medic as it's what I call home 

Also check this out Trip, I mentioned my use of the XM8 the other day and I felt it was the better gun for me.











Granted the AN-94 has more time in, but still quite a bit more kills per hour with the XM8, funny to see such high accuracy with the AN-94 though, it feels like it misses at range a lot.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hey now we all don't have your mad skills, you know. Been playing over two days, just made 20 and my KD is .59. Give me a break!



Lack of play time/ability to level does not equal “Oh-em-gee golly! Let’s get on a non populated server and capture M-Com stations!” But I’m sure you already know that. 


On a related note…I’m so happy that EA /DICE banned Pagliosnarf.

That guy tried to get on the TPU servers and get his aimbot kills.

Lots of other water repair tool’d douches need to get banned for exploiting their way to 50 as well…there are a few of them on the leaderboards. In case you don’t know what I am talking about (I hope most of you don’t) people get on a barren server with 2 of their boyfriends and they drive a tank/car into water. The stat padder/super leveler in charge gets out and repairs the tank/car taking dmg racking up shitloads of points.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Huh, never heard of that, didn't know water damaged vehicles even.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah... you get the chopper anywhere near moisture and it just blows itself to hell (DUMB)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah... you get the chopper anywhere near moisture and it just blows itself to hell (DUMB)



Looks like I found a replacement for my M60 then....


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah... you get the chopper anywhere near moisture and it just blows itself to hell (DUMB)



If Black Haru gets near water he sprouts thousands of other mogwai’s!


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> If Black Haru gets near water he sprouts thousands of other mogwai’s!



It's serious business!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> Lack of play time/ability to level does not equal “Oh-em-gee golly! Let’s get on a non populated server and capture M-Com stations!” But I’m sure you already know that.
> On a related note…I’m so happy that EA /DICE banned Pagliosnarf.



Yeah I kinda take offense to you "relating" me grabbing a few thousand easy points to help get a better gun so as to maybe not get owned quite so hard by higher level adversaries with the ridiculous and leaderboard-ruining antics of the  Aqua Tank Padder Force.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I say stealth is over rated, but we already been over my rhinestones and cowboy boots. I do kinda feel guilty saying Medic is one of the worse KDR classes though, as it is my highest, I didn't look till yesterday, but 2.20 KDR as Medic, Recon and Assault at 1.96, and Eng is like 1.6... been trying to hit 2.0, guess I should stick to Medic as it's what I call home
> 
> Also check this out Trip, I mentioned my use of the XM8 the other day and I felt it was the better gun for me.
> 
> ...



I guess stealth can be overrated if you're carrying the biggest gun in the game. 
I've been trolling random people's stats here and there and other than Recon I don't really see one class having a much higher avg KDR. Medics should stay alive longer IMO. 

I think your AN-94 accuracy is higher specifically because of the burst fire. You just can't get off as many rounds unless you're trying to just suppress a target. The XM8 looks good for you but the m16a2 has a much better headshot per kill ratio. It's strange that your AN has the best accuracy and lowest headshot per kill.  you must be aiming really low or always at the face causing the first round to drop in the chest and second to fly over with the recoil. Either way even using the RDS my AN is still lower in accuracy than the M416 and my headshot per kill is almost 30%


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG to that water exploit, I feel like trying it out myself, but years of online gaming has taught me that ranking the honest way, its the fun way. Soooo Ill pass on that


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I kinda take offense to you "relating" me grabbing a few thousand easy points to help get a better gun so as to maybe not get owned quite so hard by higher level adversaries with the ridiculous and leaderboard-ruining antics of the  Aqua Tank Padder Force.



i stated stat padding which is why you replied...but i was kidding around so take that stick you your pooper.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i want optics on my m14/g3!!!!!!!!





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Eh, rather my M1 and G3



Well then I want one for my Neostad! Oh and slugs on other barrel and normal shells on the other like it's designed to be able to do


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 19, 2010)

is it worth the buy fellas even though i hear it has alot of problems


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> is it worth the buy fellas even though i hear it has alot of problems



It was worth it's money on the release day even, even though people got disconnected constantly. Now it's a steal for what ever price, so many things fixed and more 'maps' than when it came out.

And it'll get more fixes, unlike some games that get a patch if the developers feel like it like a month after a release.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> is it worth the buy fellas even though i hear it has alot of problems



It is, yes it has its problems but its still a fun game to play. Plus its a game from DICE, so you know they will be working out the bugs periodically.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> is it worth the buy fellas even though i hear it has alot of problems



Depends on your previous BF experience. If you've play other BF games you'll compensate and succeed through the problems with little annoyance. If you've only played Quake and COD games then this might just piss you off. Single player alone is not worth the purchase price but maybe $30.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> is it worth the buy fellas even though i hear it has alot of problems



Biased opinion alert.

Bad Co 2 is the best multiplayer FPS to come out in years. It’s worth playing if you’re a fan of the genera.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ive got 22 more kills with RPG7 to get platinum!!!!!


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ive got 22 more kills with RPG7 to get platinum!!!!!



TPU RPG NOOB!


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Well then I want one for my Neostad! Oh and slugs on other barrel and normal shells on the other like it's designed to be able to do



while i like the crosshairs...you can put red dots on shotguns...so i don't see why they don't allow you to do this in game.

damn it i thought i hit edit!
sorry for double post.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 19, 2010)

been a dice fan since the first 1942, bf2 was my all time great though


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 19, 2010)

so your all saying its worth the buy 2 thumbs up!!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> been a dice fan since the first 1942, bf2 was my all time great though



Then you'll like it. It plays like the other BF games but with better graphics and MOAR EPIC EXPLOSIONS.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 19, 2010)

yeah, there needs to be shotty sights. (at least iron sights)


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 19, 2010)

what resolution could i run bc2 at, with a 9600gt 1280x1024 i am guessing?


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, there needs to be shotty sights. (at least iron sights)



I think the scatter circle and then the crosshairs suffice in place of iron sites.

It would just be nice to have a red dot for slug rounds



Corduroy_Jr said:


> what resolution could i run bc2 at, with a 9600gt 1280x1024 i am guessing?



your card will be your systems bottleneck.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, there needs to be shotty sights. (at least iron sights)



Agreed because the shottys with slugs are far too generous with headshots from a mile away using a crosshair. I don't mind them getting headshots but aiming in the general location of any enemy should not yield instant headshots. Giving them real sights and adding same bullet physics we have to deal with on other weapons could be OK. But their damage falloff at range should be extreme. Only doing 25% damage from more than 100m. IMO. 

They also have no drop. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ej9Cb02SJpA

Here @ 2:04 he's sniping with slugs from the lighthouse sure it's funny but it's more retarded than anything. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti_1rPwYoAQ


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 19, 2010)

k well i am going to buy it today, when i get it installed let me know what servers your fella's i wouldnt mind wipping your butts woot woot


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 19, 2010)

the patch notes look great.. i'm hoping they leveraged some balance on the m60.. dont' get me wrong anybody that checks my stats will see i've played and killed more people with the m60 then any other weopon, but i think the game will succeed if they minimize it's effectiveness so that less people play the medic class.  I find it annoyingly useless as people don't revive/drop health packs anyways, they just use medic for the weopon.  I find points are easier to achieve with medic because people always dying and always need health, similar with assault and ammo packs.  I hate it when i got the vss as recon and run out of ammo and half my team is assault..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 19, 2010)

hrm, i should be able to play tonight!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 19, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> the patch notes look great.. i'm hoping they leveraged some balance on the m60.. dont' get me wrong anybody that checks my stats will see i've played and killed more people with the m60 then any other weopon, but i think the game will succeed if they minimize it's effectiveness so that less people play the medic class.  I find it annoyingly useless as people don't revive/drop health packs anyways, they just use medic for the weopon.  I find points are easier to achieve with medic because people always dying and always need health, similar with assault and ammo packs.  I hate it when i got the vss as recon and run out of ammo and half my team is assault..



Most times I find its easiest to shadow an assault until he dies, wait for a quick minute, and then switch kits and throw down an ammo box. I've lost all hope for people deploying ammo, medkits and motion sensors so whenever I see a kit show up to change to, I take the time to crouch, switch, toss and switch back. I actually think most people don't know about the number 4.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 19, 2010)

I repair tool kill stat padders.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Most times I find its easiest to shadow an assault until he dies, wait for a quick minute, and then switch kits and throw down an ammo box. I've lost all hope for people deploying ammo, medkits and motion sensors. I actually think most people don't know about the number 4.



lol wut is # 4!?

i love running behind some guy playing assault on my team spamming Q hoping they wil turn around and toss me ammo. it's great fun to get myself killed in the process too. i don't know how hard it is to actually listen to people on your team telling you that they need ammo. even typing it doesn't seem to work.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't get over the spawn campers. I will NOT play on the TPU servers, as this is all I run in to, and very seldom is an admin on.

Thankfully, I have about 70hrs logged into the game, so I feel I got my money's worth.

The gameplay has slowly gone down the tubes as more people buy the game...will have to wait for them all to get bored of it, so I can enjoy playing it the way it was meant to, again.

Same happened in all the other BF games though, so I know it'll figure itself out.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I can't get over the spawn campers. I will NOT play on the TPU servers, as this is all I run in to, and very seldom is an admin on.
> 
> Thankfully, I have about 70hrs logged into the game, so I feel I got my money's worth.
> 
> ...



i am on almost every day. i see the population of TPU servers @ 0 6 of 7 days a week. if TPU servers were populated i would moderate them.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 19, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> I repair tool kill stat padders.



no wonder you have a 1.12 K/D ratio 

I kid I kid ... repair tooling is great fun though ... even more fun than knifing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> no wonder you have a 1.12 K/D ratio
> 
> I kid I kid ... repair tooling is great fun though ... even more fun than knifing



It is but the tags are addicting. Especially if you will never have hundreds like me.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

I noticed over time that the knifing animation is a little "aim bot" like, because my character literally move straight to the target when i knife them, even when they try to move away. >_>


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^ Thats what they get for getting too close.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

lol...i keep trying to do that but i just fall! ><....hehe knife double jump of death.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> i am on almost every day. i see the population of TPU servers @ 0 6 of 7 days a week. if TPU servers were populated i would moderate them.



Yeah, it's not the mods...would be nice to have them kick offenders, however, most that I see spawn camping are @ 30+ lvls, so obviously, this issue is something that the players have created, not the mods. I saw 6 guys camping in spawn, waiting for the heli...ttwo would take it, the others would hide and wait until it spawned again, sitting sometimes for 4-5 minutes in the enemy spawn, just to let the other two who were there for 15 minutes go...and then they sit there, waiting for the next one...

Maybe it's because these servers are empty most of the time that this happens..I dunno. I've seen it elsewhere too, but becuase TPU servers are the first I go to, I see it most often there.

It's more of a piss-off when it's guys on your own team...instead of capping MCOM or rally points, they are spawn camping, making the gameplay a bit annoying...I like to play as a squad, but when the whole team is stuck on enemies spawn, I'm left lone-wolfing the rest of the map...:shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> TPU RPG NOOB!



i might hop on to see how many kills i can get before my wife gets home! LOL


----------



## warup89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, Hows BC2 SP mode? I owned the game for almost a month and never even considered it


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Oh yeah, Hows BC2 SP mode? I owned the game for almost a month and never even considered it



it's crap


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> it's crap



Uh huh...2010 graphics, 1995 scripting. Cut scenes are good to see what the engine can do, though...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 19, 2010)

warup89 said:


> Oh yeah, Hows BC2 SP mode? I owned the game for almost a month and never even considered it



it has SP mode?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol wut is # 4!?
> 
> i love running behind some guy playing assault on my team spamming Q hoping they wil turn around and toss me ammo. it's great fun to get myself killed in the process too. i don't know how hard it is to actually listen to people on your team telling you that they need ammo. even typing it doesn't seem to work.



Thats why I grab dead Assault kits, drop myself ammo, then grab my kit and rez them. If I just rez them I never get ammo.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess stealth can be overrated if you're carrying the biggest gun in the game.
> I've been trolling random people's stats here and there and other than Recon I don't really see one class having a much higher avg KDR. Medics should stay alive longer IMO.
> 
> I think your AN-94 accuracy is higher specifically because of the burst fire. You just can't get off as many rounds unless you're trying to just suppress a target. The XM8 looks good for you but the m16a2 has a much better headshot per kill ratio. It's strange that your AN has the best accuracy and lowest headshot per kill.  you must be aiming really low or always at the face causing the first round to drop in the chest and second to fly over with the recoil. Either way even using the RDS my AN is still lower in accuracy than the M416 and my headshot per kill is almost 30%



Yeah, I feel out of all the classes, the Medic is the non-stealth class. They got to be in the thick of it, reviving people and dropping health packs for people dieing. So the way I look at it is, why try and be something I'm not and make the class good at it, when I can accept what I am and be great at it.

I think my AN-94 accuracy is higher because I do not try to kill people at range with it. I am normally an Iron Sighter, but that gun has horrible Iron Sights so I use an RDS which when scoped in bounces too much for me to like, so I stay away from trying to kill people at long range with the AN. Where as the M16 doesn't have like any recoil, so that with the RDS I can deal with. Then the XM8 just has great Iron Sights, I have no issues killing people from very long distances with it. And thats what I do as Assault, I love the XM8, I keep o nthe outskirts, blow roofs off buildings and shoot at people, I try not to go in close quarters as it seems noobtubes don't go off when you fire them at close range.

As far as headshots, I guess I'm not sure, it's probably because the M16 has low recoil. I honestly very rarely feel I have time to aim for the head. I aim and pull the trigger if I am running and gunning I don't want to take time to setup a shot that might miss their head. Now if I am sitting still, then I take time to aim. And it does seem to me, at range the M16 is worse than the XM8, but, it does feel like it's easier to get a headshot at range with the M16, but after you get the first 3 rounds into them, it's just hard for me to keep it on them if they take off.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats why I grab dead Assault kits, drop myself ammo, then grab my kit and rez them. If I just rez them I never get ammo.



lol i do the same...but sometimes i chase them spamming Q so i die and they don't. i can't grab their kit when i die!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 19, 2010)

I liked single player. It was probably one of the few stories I've enjoyed and wanted to play again. Good amount of humor and somewhat serious tones and whatnot.



lemode said:


> lol i do the same...but sometimes i chase them spamming Q so i die and they don't. i can't grab their kit when i die!



I also think people don't know about the radar, because the flashing ammo box is pretty obvious again beside all the screaming for ammo behind them. I too chase them down mashing Q, but it usually ends with me helping myself to whatever's on their corpse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol i do the same...but sometimes i chase them spamming Q so i die and they don't



I like when I yell (is that a good thing?) I honestly run around spamming Q, even if no one is around, just so I can hear "mother fucker" or something else that makes me feel good about carrying around a big gun and possibly wearing the worst cammo ever (red hat?). I know it's probably not a good idea, but I just can't help it.

Also, I notice a lot while running after an moving ammo box, that hitting Q, most of the time my guy yells nothing. Which makes me angry, because honestly, most people don't drop ammo enough, and if I am hammering on Q to yell at them and my guy says nothing, thats even worse :/


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I liked single player. It was probably one of the few stories I've enjoyed and wanted to play again. Good amount of humor and somewhat serious tones and whatnot.



Wolfenstien and both Modern Warfares had better SP modes than Bad Co 2.

I tried playing the game on hard and it was just a bore…did help me to aim and anticipate movement from enemies though. That’s the only credit I can give SP.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I liked single player. It was probably one of the few stories I've enjoyed and wanted to play again. Good amount of humor and somewhat serious tones and whatnot.



I agree, I'm not saying the AI is the best, but I like the storyline, and I love B company, have since the first game. They feel like a squad, people are people, and when you are relying on someone to watch your back and save your life, your going to treat them like a brother, and that comes with tearing on them all the time. I haven't really played another military game that I felt had as deep of characters, most of them are just some angry silent dude.



lemode said:


> Wolfenstien and both Modern Warfares had better SP modes than Bad Co 2.
> 
> I tried playing the game on hard and it was just a bore…did help me to aim and anticipate movement from enemies though. That’s the only credit I can give SP.



I do agree Wolfenstein had a better story and AI, but BJ just lacks character, just couldn't make me feel it. I never played MW1 or MW2 SP though.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> ...or something else that makes me feel good about carrying around a big gun and possibly wearing the worst cammo ever (red hat?).



the bird bomber's target has got to go.


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks like I found a replacement for my M60 then....
> http://s1.hubimg.com/u/1226440_f520.jpg



XD epic weapon man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

just got plat in RPG7 and got gold star 9 in 1911 also got some other award for 10k points


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> just got plat in RPG7 and got gold star 9 in 1911 also got some other award for 10k points



so now you will work on CG? 40mm Nade?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 19, 2010)

nope ive decided to jump to the AT4 and get plat in it!


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> ... they drive a tank/car into water. The stat padder/super leveler in charge gets out and repairs the tank/car taking dmg racking up shitloads of points.



I dunno, I've driven tanks in water alot (I've got many, many hours of tank playing) and I haven't once noticed damage in them from the water. I drive quads and humvees through without issue either. I think its a case of deep water (deep enough it ejects you from the vehicle), in which case its just clean up to remove stranded vehicles. I can't once remember losing health by sitting in shallow water (one of my tactics is to take the tanks through water as its unexpected).

Landing an air vehicle in water is different, that's pretty much instant death though I'd be willing to test right on the shore to see if it still touches ground when in water if its fine. I'm pretty sure the vehicle just needs contact with the ground (not floating) and can still be entered to not get damaged.


----------



## lemode (Apr 19, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> nope ive decided to jump to the AT4 and get plat in it!



ah good man!


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel like getting a plat for headshot people with smoke gadget.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I feel like getting a plat for headshot people with smoke gadget.



No stars are awarded for the smoke launcher. :shadedshu


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 20, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No stars are awarded for the smoke launcher. :shadedshu


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 20, 2010)

havent played in over a week.. waiting for the 60 to b nerfed.. or as they put it, the other guns to b buffed


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 20, 2010)

Shame on you.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 20, 2010)

i refuse to use the 60, or gustav...


----------



## Pickles24 (Apr 20, 2010)

New patch:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-service-update/1051203-r7-client-r10-server-changelist.html


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 20, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i refuse to use the 60, or gustav...



  whats wrong with the gustav?

I don't understand FPS communities at all.  Personally i think the game is fine, nothing needs to be changed.  Yea the m60 is a hell of a gun that pisses me off sometimes....but its completely balanced by all the bullshit shots ive pulled off with my ump that defy all logic...its really ashame you cant get marksmen head shots outside of the recon class


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 20, 2010)

the gustav right now is relatively realistic.. I just refuse to use it cause its too easy to get kills. That and if i roll engi i carry the at4 or mines


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2010)

lemode said:


> it's crap



Hey George Bush plays a General in it. The Character speaks 
a little better then GW , but he looks just like him.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 20, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> the gustav right now is relatively realistic.. I just refuse to use it cause its too easy to get kills. That and if i roll engi i carry the at4 or mines



lol wut? nothing in the game has any sense or realism at all.  Even if we were to go "reatively realistic" the m60 would be used to 1-hit deciamate people from ~900m away and the gustav...well the gustav would just wreck everything and anything it came aross....with the excepting of maybe the t-90 and Abhrams


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 20, 2010)

i know the ARs could use some more powa and the SMGs


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

i want the new patch already


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> i refuse to use the 60, or gustav...



I don't get people crying about this, not trying to sound mean either, but I hear it a lot. And I have in a lot of time with the M60, but it is far from my most accurate weapon, and thats with me using the LMG Accuracy equipment on it, all of my Assault weapons have about the same accuracy (and my AN-94 has much greater) and thats without using their respective Accuracy Equip, most of my Eng guns have better accuracy, and of course Sniper Rifles. Out of guns that I actually use, the M60 is pretty low on my accuracy list.

Either way, I highly doubt you will be seeing any significant change in the M60. The gun has a very slow rate of fire (slowest automatic weapon in the game) which helps with accuracy, it has massive bullets (which means it should hit harder than anything besides a Sniper Rifle). And Medic is the only kit where (beyond the pistol) your other equipment can't kill people, and you are useless against vehicles. The M2CG is extremely popular, most Assaults play with the noobtubes as primary weapons, and Snipers have motion mines for close quarts or they hide. If they nerf the M60 (which makes no sense the gun should be that way), then there is not a point in playing Medic, it just seems everyone wants to soak up the health packs, get revived, but they feel that Medics shouldn't have the ability to kill as well as the other classes. Which is what Medics were in BF2, and that was very disappointing, I'm really glad they changed it up.

If they nerf the M60, then I would expect the PP2000 to be nerfed and the AN-94, which covers 3 out of 4 kits that need a weapon nerf. Anyone with those 2 guns that is competent should be able to take out a Medic with an M60 and close or medium range without an issue.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 20, 2010)

^^^ +1 ^^^

What he said.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't get people crying about this, not trying to sound mean either, but I hear it a lot.


honestly what Ive come to understand about this...and i hope this doesn't offend anyone and if so mods please just delete my comment and don't ban me ....If your complaining about weapons...you suck at the game, simple as that.  Instead of adapting and creating strategies to deal with something that aggravates you in a game most people simply resort to whining about it till it gets nerfed.  I dont understand it as I can take almost any gun and attach a 4x on it and simply have a blast.  My second favorite gun after the UMP is the 9A-91 AVTOMAT...which is regarded by many as one of the worst guns in the game....but i fell in love with it the second i started running as engineer.  The only thing any kind of nerf is going to do is offset the class balances, if the m60 gets nerfed i bet most medics stop playing as medics..switch to assault and start noob tubing, then noob tube will get nerfed and so on and blah blah blah.

The worst part about all this is now dice is going to start changing shit, and its this point in time that i normally leave games, i dont want to but if theres any drastic changes i will have to move on


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> honestly what Ive come to understand about this...and i hope this doesn't offend anyone and if so mods please just delete my comment and don't ban me ....If your complaining about weapons...you suck at the game, simple as that.  Instead of adapting and creating strategies to deal with something that aggravates you in a game most people simply resort to whining about it till it gets nerfed.  I dont understand it as I can take almost any gun and attach a 4x on it and simply have a blast.  My second favorite gun after the UMP is the 9A-91 AVTOMAT...which is regarded by many as one of the worst guns in the game....but i fell in love with it the second i started running as engineer.  The only thing any kind of nerf is going to do is offset the class balances, if the m60 gets nerfed i bet most medics stop playing as medics..switch to assault and start noob tubing, then noob tube will get nerfed and so on and blah blah blah.
> 
> The worst part about all this is now dice is going to start changing shit, and its this point in time that i normally leave games, i dont want to but if theres any drastic changes i will have to move on



I agree, I feel I am competent with any kit out there, I just don't enjoy them as much, but I feel I can use most setups quite effectively, and when I run out of ammo, I usually grab whatever is there, and have come across situations where then I run out of ammo with those kits.

I still say there won't be some huge M60 nerf, if there is I will be sad, my playstyle doesn't fit with the other LMG's, they just fire too fast for my taste, I like to just shoot off single round zingers from the M60 here and there, the other guns I feel the need to conserve ammo more as they all fire faster.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I love the M60 now that I unlocked it but Ill tell you this.....it needs to be nerfed in HC. Not in power or capacity but accuracy. I'm sorry but in real life an M60 in a combat situation is no way more accurate than an M14 or M4. Why? 1. Barrels. The M60 uses cheap DISPOSABLE barrels that have nearly no rifling.

Anyway thats all besides the point but I could go on a rant for hours about how inaccurate any game is. My main point is a I love using the M60 but no other weapon can remotely come close to it in game. That alone says it should be nerfed. To put in quake terms its a BFG with the Quad perk.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm ... I wonder if there is another way to nerf the M60 (and others), rather than reducing it's power or accuracy?

How about instituting gun jams into the game. You know, like in Far Cry 2 where the gun jams more often the longer you use it. I wonder if a mechanism like that could be introduced, whereby after a certain number of rounds have been shot by a person through a particular gun, it starts to randomly jam, requiring a reload or something like that to fix. Similar things could be done to the 40mm GL and CG - perhaps they could explode in your face if you use it too much?

But yeah, I'd prefer them leave them as is.

(I haven't really played hardcore, so can't comment on that)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought steam was doin this BC2 update last night? mine is still the same version!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 20, 2010)

I just dont like the gustav and 40mm GL because they're too easy to use. I guess it's OK to have these weapons so less experienced people can pop off a few kill in a round. I'm much more interested in proving my assault rifles are faster and more accurate than the other guy's. I don't understand so many people are grinding the 40mm GL as primary long after they have platinum with it. There are just too many other viable and FUN tactics in this game.

I have no complaints about the M60 (rock) since I use paper. It's a good gun but with the guns I prefer  I can usually put 3-5 rounds on target before the second and third round from the M60 can land. I usually come out pretty low on health so I take the guy's M60 and heal myself.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 20, 2010)

so I have a friend who bought the game and his comp doesn't run it. he's looking to re-sell so if anyone is interested in buying a  copy let me know.


@Themailman- many guns compete with the m60 especially in hardcore. namely pp-2000 and an-94, (we are of course excluding all noobtubes)


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 20, 2010)

GL sometime will fail to explode, usually when you shot it too close to yourself. That's fair for me. Now they need to make the rockets less accurate like they are supposed,  and increase damage for anti-tank to make up for less accuracy.

I believe M60 close-range damage has been reduced when shooting non-stop. MG36 is probably a better weapon for me right now.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> GL sometime will fail to explode, usually when you shot it too close to yourself. That's fair for me. Now they need to make the rockets less accurate like they are supposed,  and increase damage for anti-tank to make up for less accuracy.
> 
> I believe M60 close-range damage has been reduced when shooting non-stop. MG36 is probably a better weapon for me right now.



Yeah, there are little bits and pieces that can be done to improve things. Last night I got a CG to the face from two metres away and while I died, the other guy lived. That is wrong. If one of those goes off in a small room like that, everyone in the room should die - including the guy's teammates.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> GL sometime will fail to explode, usually when you shot it too close to yourself. That's fair for me. Now they need to make the rockets less accurate like they are supposed,  and increase damage for anti-tank to make up for less accuracy.
> 
> I believe M60 close-range damage has been reduced when shooting non-stop. MG36 is probably a better weapon for me right now.



The reason they do not go off at close range is that in RL they have to rotate a certain number of times to activate the blasting cap.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so I have a friend who bought the game and his comp doesn't run it. he's looking to re-sell so if anyone is interested in buying a  copy let me know.



its only possible if he hasnt used the CD key - if he's activated it, its worthless to anyone else.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its only possible if he hasnt used the CD key - if he's activated it, its worthless to anyone else.



Can't he just give them his account information and they could use his account ? 
Then all they would have to do is change somethings on the account to secure it for themselves.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Can't he just give them his account information and they could use his account ?
> Then all they would have to do is change somethings on the account to secure it for themselves.



no. its locked to his email account. your friend is the only one who can change passwords, and so on.

also, its likely illegal.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no. its locked to his email account. your friend is the only one who can change passwords, and so on.
> 
> also, its likely illegal.



I think it may be possible to alter all that, but I'll just tell him to take it back to the store (and hopefully this time, the return lady will speak English)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I just dont like the gustav and 40mm GL because they're too easy to use. I guess it's OK to have these weapons so less experienced people can pop off a few kill in a round. I'm much more interested in proving my assault rifles are faster and more accurate than the other guy's. I don't understand so many people are grinding the 40mm GL as primary long after they have platinum with it. There are just too many other viable and FUN tactics in this game.
> 
> I have no complaints about the M60 (rock) since I use paper. It's a good gun but with the guns I prefer  I can usually put 3-5 rounds on target before the second and third round from the M60 can land. I usually come out pretty low on health so I take the guy's M60 and heal myself.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who is able to take out people with M60's by using other weapons that fire bullets.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 20, 2010)

BF:BC2 Patch will land on Wednesday.

On Steam at least.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2010)

Hell yeah new patch  Shame it comes out before a fix for 4xxx series slow loading times so I can't take advantage of loading before everyone.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 20, 2010)

Just thinking about it, they can't be trying the patch out on Steam users first. Because otherwise you'd have users with new weapon balances vs people with the original weapon balance. It wouldn't work. It must be global.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Just thinking about it, they can't be trying the patch out on Steam users first. Because otherwise you'd have users with new weapon balances vs people with the original weapon balance. It wouldn't work. It must be global.



They're probably waiting for steam to approve it before releasing it on all clients simultaneously.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Hell yeah new patch  Shame it comes out before a fix for 4xxx series slow loading times so I can't take advantage of loading before everyone.



I hear that. Have you heard what the date for the ATI fix is scheduled for ?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I hear that. Have you heard what the date for the ATI fix is scheduled for ?



I haven't heard but I think there may be a leak floating around. I wouldn't use beta drivers anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> They're probably waiting for steam to approve it before releasing it on all clients simultaneously.



ding!




boise49ers said:


> I hear that. Have you heard what the date for the ATI fix is scheduled for ?



"within a week"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2010)

they need to add more splash damage to (& excuse my french here...) cunts, assholes, asshats, Jackasses, wankers, bitches & n*gras to AT weapons. I am sick & fucking tired of one cunt running upto me,  letting off a rocket at knifing distance & still survive like i wasnt even there at all.

its not very realistic, its damn fucking annoying & wankers that do that need to be banned from the internet. 

AT weapons usually have a short timing fuse before it activates the charge/warhead. why the fuck do you think you can fire a nade from your launcher right at the floor right between your feet & it wont go off?? - the same principle applies here with AT weapons.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I haven't heard but I think there may be a leak floating around. I wouldn't use beta drivers anyway.


I think the beta that is out is the one for the 5000 series. I used it on my entertainment computer. No issues yet , but it didn't fix the flickering screen like it suppose too. I just disabled my Desktop LCD though and now TV pictures Great. Now all I need to do is spring for the $60 upgrade to get Digital Surround thru my Blu-Ray. Got to buy the wife a new grill first though. Promises always have a way of coming back on yuh. We need one though. It's that time of year. Finally.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ding!
> 
> "within a week"



Cool I hope it is before Friday Night Gaming  Been on the Beer_Me server lately, but its always hardcore now. I'm getting better, but that doesn't allow me to make gains on my kill death ratio, because I still run about the same on the hardcore servers. I do have to say though last night I was in a crowd of 4 enemies with the M60 and you just have to spray while turning a slow 360 and they all drop. Now that is sweet. Then a UAV chopper blew me to pieces. That wasn't so sweet.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 20, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I think the beta that is out is the one for the 5000 series. I used it on my entertainment computer. No issues yet , but it didn't fix the flickering screen like it suppose too. I just disabled my Desktop LCD though and now TV pictures Great. Now all I need to do is spring for the $60 upgrade to get Digital Surround thru my Blu-Ray. Got to buy the wife a new grill first though. Promises always have a way of coming back on yuh. We need one though. It's that time of year. Finally.



I used "catalyst BETA 10.X" located in this forum thread and it fixed my flickering problems [using 4870 x2]


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> they need to add more splash damage to (& excuse my french here...) cunts, assholes, asshats, Jackasses, wankers, bitches & n*gras to AT weapons. I am sick & fucking tired of one cunt running upto me,  letting off a rocket at knifing distance & still survive like i wasnt even there at all.
> 
> its not very realistic, its damn fucking annoying & wankers that do that need to be banned from the internet.
> 
> AT weapons usually have a short timing fuse before it activates the charge/warhead. why the fuck do you think you can fire a nade from your launcher right at the floor right between your feet & it wont go off?? - the same principle applies here with AT weapons.



I think splash damage is fine, no one in the right mind would fire off any form of rocket launcher at point blank range, thats a panic tactic that you would use to kill them and you just so you can say "ha you didn't kill me". Moral of the story is, use a gun at close range, thats what they are meant for, if your carrying a rocket launcher around in close quarters, I feel no remorse for your situation.

I've just rounded a corner into a guy with an M2CG too many times, they yank the trigger, I die, and they take like none of their own splash damage. So if you are arguing that those people should take more damage from a point blank explosion, then I agree.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 20, 2010)

personal splash damage range and amount should be doubled, splash damage on enemies should be lowered.

Its so BS that engineers (on port valdez) for example can just launch M2CG's vaguely in the direction of the sniper perch rocks and take out the snipers who are just poking their heads out. (not to say I spend much time in that position, I tend to take the long range perch at the rear left side of the map)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> personal splash damage range and amount should be doubled, splash damage on enemies should be lowered.
> 
> Its so BS that engineers (on port valdez) for example can just launch M2CG's vaguely in the direction of the sniper perch rocks and take out the snipers who are just poking their heads out. (not to say I spend much time in that position, I tend to take the long range perch at the rear left side of the map)



This I completely agree with, Engineer doesn't mean you are immune to explosions you cause, but right now it seems that way. 

The other big gripe I have is, say a guy is right next to a house. If he was on the inside and you hit the wall he was buy with any explosive, he would be dead. But if he is on the outside and you hit the wall that they are practically touching, the wall blows up and they take 0 damage. I don't think thats a splash damage issue, just seems like a glitch to me, it's repeatable, they will take 0 damage every single time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I've just rounded a corner into a guy with an M2CG too many times, they yank the trigger, I die, and they take like none of their own splash damage. So if you are arguing that those people should take more damage from a point blank explosion, then I agree.



this is what im reffering to - I personally dont like anti tank class too much


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> this is what im reffering to - I personally dont like anti tank class too much



Ah, then I guess we feel the same about people who panic shoot the rockets at close range., it is a pretty lame tactic.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 20, 2010)

Just bought the game today OoO!!!!!  I Friggin love it!!  in game name is: AlienIsGOD . Add me if u want.  Im playin Recon atm and a bit of assault.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 20, 2010)

well.. panic shooting is one thing - but doing it deliberately is another. same example goes for noob tubers on assualt class that would rather kill you with a nade to the chest from 3ft away then fire a single bullet.

using their 'speciality' as their main weapon so to speak - its gotten way out of hand. but its they way some idiots like to play so who am i to argue. I'l just join the rest of the angry lynch mob that shouts 'you have no skill - GTFO' its not like in MW1, CoD or steam games where you can disable the use of certain perks or weapons your server.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> well.. panic shooting is one thing - but doing it deliberately is another. same example goes for noob tubers on assualt class that would rather kill you with a nade to the chest from 3ft away then fire a single bullet.
> 
> using their 'speciality' as their main weapon so to speak - its gotten way out of hand. but its they way some idiots like to play so who am i to argue. I'l just join the rest of the angry lynch mob that shouts 'you have no skill - GTFO' its not like in MW1, CoD or steam games where you can disable the use of certain perks or weapons your server.



It's not always that way. I have shot many people at close range with the GL. Simple fact is it takes to long to switch to the gun vs pulling the trigger on the GL. So you fire-off a quick GL shot and then switch to gun or pistol. If the game allowed the switch to happen like in real life it would be easier to switch. In real life it is just a matter of moving your hands up. WIth some weapons it's just a simple toggle. But, In the game it requires an entire animation sequence.

Also this game was MADE for these types of weapons. How else do you quickly clear a building? Storming in with a shotgun works sometimes, but an explosion to the side of the building is the best way. Whether that is with the GL/CG/Tanks whatever...The game rewards you for using these types of weapons. There are all sorts of pins, insignias that promote using these types of weapons.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is steam down for anyone else? I cant play ... stupid steam ...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's understandable if you look at it this way.

Rockets have damage circumference around ~1.3 feet radius (sure kill with explosive gadget). As long as he is not in that, he will not die, only losing HP.

The only way to fix abusing rocket is make it less accurate and reduce anti-infantry damage. I believe anti-armor rockets don't have much blasting power, but more penetrating power.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

just purchased it today, installing it now, hope it has better maps then the beta?


----------



## niko084 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I think they should fix shotguns *I can dang near snipe with them*, also the machine guns/Rockets on the UAV are just stupid, LMG's are a little stupid as well, especially with improved aim.

I think it might be good to make small arms fire do a bit more damage to Heli's and make nades do a little more damage to tanks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> The reason they do not go off at close range is that in RL they have to rotate a certain number of times to activate the blasting cap.



Tell that to this guy!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

u all would not believe how much i pay for it, this is way i hate canada lol


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone playing tonight if so let me know what server your in?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> u all would not believe how much i pay for it, this is way i hate canada lol



I WOULD believe you, im in Ontario and paid 59.99 + taxes for it...OOPS cats outta the bag!!!!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 21, 2010)

i paid like 49 off steam


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 21, 2010)

everyone check out the urban assault server, it is my good buddies clan. Great stable server IP is 8.6.8.52:19567

Teamspeak 3 server is 8.6.2.2 port 9152


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2010)

i am now paid up until june. once we get to the end of april i will evaluate the usage of the server and the amount of people here who are actively playing.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 21, 2010)

Just slapped in a new (to me) 5870 and my load times are still 45 seconds and longer  The game looks pretty good, although it's not "night and day" from my old 4870.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Just slapped in a new (to me) 5870 and my load times are still 45 seconds and longer  The game looks pretty good, although it's not "night and day" from my old 4870.



WTF get Cat 10,4


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's understandable if you look at it this way.
> 
> Rockets have damage circumference around ~1.3 feet radius (sure kill with explosive gadget). As long as he is not in that, he will not die, only losing HP.
> 
> The only way to fix abusing rocket is make it less accurate and reduce anti-infantry damage. I believe anti-armor rockets don't have much blasting power, but more penetrating power.



If rockets have that small of a splash damage radius, which I'm not saying they don't. But if they do in game, then it should work the same for use against enemys. If they only killed within a 1.3ft radius, then they would be pretty useless at range.

But even then, at pretty much point blank range, the guy firing the rocket still is almost always above 80% hp.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If rockets have that small of a splash damage radius, which I'm not saying they don't. But if they do in game, then it should work the same for use against enemys. If they only killed within a 1.3ft radius, then they would be pretty useless at range.
> 
> But even then, at pretty much point blank range, the guy firing the rocket still is almost always above 80% hp.



dunno why, i get killed a ton firing rockets at close range


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dunno why, i get killed a ton firing rockets at close range



So have I, but it's usually when it's fired at a solid surface (wall, vehicle, etc). But I've been killed a few times too by AT weapons at <2m range and the guy has lived to tell the tale.

Perhaps someone could do a test on an empty server.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 21, 2010)

what does this new patch that i am downloading fix?

whats with the new specact or w/e and uniforms?

edit:

the server browser is different..

splash damage not changed..

havent noticed any other changes..


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 21, 2010)

shevanel said:


> what does this new patch that i am downloading fix?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1860024&postcount=4852

Wasn't it supposed to be Steam versions first? Well offers a patch for me too. Latest version is: 529843


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1860024&postcount=4852
> 
> Wasn't it supposed to be Steam versions first? Well offers a patch for me too. Latest version is: 529843



Naw, I think they meant that they were giving it to Steam to test internally first. Then roll out the patch to everyone today.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

my steam just started updateing BC2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine just finished updating.

Edit: just checked the server browser and I can confirm its new. However it doesn't pick up any servers at all! Nice update


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine just finished updating.
> 
> Edit: just checked the server browser and I can confirm its new. However it doesn't pick up any servers at all! Nice update



Gold. 

Are they applying the new server patch right now too?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/.../1051203-r7-client-r10-server-changelist.html

finally found the link for the changelog, since steam isnt giving me 'update news' on BC2


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah i think there updating shit so god only knows if you will ever be able to connect again, lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2010)

i just played a few rounds of hardcore! its so much easier looking for hardcore servers now! i didnt notice any changes with weapons. i used the M60 and 1911 and a couple more but didnt notice any damage difference so they didnt nerf anything from what i can see


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i just played a few rounds of hardcore! its so much easier looking for hardcore servers now! i didnt notice any changes with weapons. i used the M60 and 1911 and a couple more but didnt notice any damage difference so they didnt nerf anything from what i can see



YOU LIE!!! LIES!!!! theres no servers up LIAR!!! STOP LYING!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

i just played, AND ALL TEH FING SERVERS WERE HARDCORE


sorry guys but i dont like HC in this game, and i HATE when servers run HC without specifying it


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 21, 2010)

so only HC servers are running...POOP!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> so only HC servers are running...POOP!



many are running, but only the HC ones have slots  cause no one likes HC


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 21, 2010)

wtf....when i search is says 0 SERVERS! im like wtf


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I WOULD believe you, im in Ontario and paid 59.99 + taxes for it...OOPS cats outta the bag!!!!



I paid that for that POS MW2


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> wtf....when i search is says 0 SERVERS! im like wtf



god hates you.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> god hates you.



sure i update to 10.4 and sacrifice just cause to play bc2 a little quicker now they update and i cant even see servers...and yes 10.4 makes just cause 2 crash or not ever you wanna say i know that for a fact cause i load up 10.3b's and it works and 10.4 is like GO FUCK YOUSELF


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 21, 2010)

i just played this morning and i got 100+ servers in the first search!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 21, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I paid that for that POS MW2



Ya but this game seems worth it..... i have enjoyed the BF series since BF:Vietnam, and loved 2142!  Im liking this game so far too after a day of playing


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is the patch?

I want to know so I can plan my afternoon. As I see it, I have two options:

Large Patch:

Get home
Fire up steam
Go for a run while downloading
Finish run
Play BC2

Small Patch:

Get home
Fire up steam
Fetch a beer and/or snack
Finish beer
Play BC2

I really should sort out a remote connection so I can fire up steam from here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2010)

> APRIL 21: Update R7 and R10 have changed the weapons as such:|
> M60 Damage decreased by one bullet's worth from its 25-20. (20 - 16.7)
> 1911 has had its maximum Rate of Fire decreased to 260 RPM... and an unusual damage change (it basically doesn't change anything though). I'll get to that later.
> M1 Garand has gotten a tiny damage increase. Long range damage increased to 28 and range increased to 64.
> ...



http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's small. Took me around 2 mins to update.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/



It is a game. Let it be I say. How realistic does it have to be to have fun ? 
Does it have leave body damage like paint balling ? I just get nervous when new 
patches come out. I have had them totally screw my computer up in the past. Look
how much you had to patch prior Battlefield games. This game is far more realistic then anything prior. Leave it alone after this patch. Unless they want to add prone


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 21, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It is a game. Let it be I say. How realistic does it have to be to have fun ?
> Does it have leave body damage like paint balling ? I just get nervous when new
> patches come out. I have had them totally screw my computer up in the past. Look
> how much you had to patch prior Battlefield games. This game is far more realistic then anything prior. Leave it alone after this patch. Unless they want to add prone



it's less about realism and more about balance.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> it's less about realism and more about balance.



Oh balancing the different classes ? I get it now. That will make the game play more evenly matched. I had a sniper in Hardcore last night just made the game suck. I went 18/25 and at least 10 of those deaths were from one camping guy with a 50 cal. One shot you are toast. Finally I just started hunting him. Still shot me like 3 more times. So yes I see why they need to patch now.Thanks !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 21, 2010)

"Tracer Dart now travels four times faster than it used to."

That makes me happy.  Damn your choppers.

I still want a realy vehicle map like the maps from 2142 that are nice a spread out. Not all the flags are in a straight line full of chock points.  Give me fields or give me more guns.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 21, 2010)

didnt catch that one about the tracer, good news.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

How can the tracer dart speed be a good thing. The choppers already fly like garbage. So far they've buffed the tracer dart, reduced the chopper explosive damage, and increased damage from AA guns. 

The last thing the game needed was easier methods of taking out choppers.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree the choppers do fly like shyte... IDK I think anything that can help stop the blackhawk from being a giant flying spawn point is a good addition.

The chopper mechanics in this game make me fearful of poor aerial vehicles in BF3...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 21, 2010)

"Spotting, like the repair tool, uses "overheat" to prevent excessive Socialize use.
The player is capable of about five Socialize button presses in rapid succession before overheating and being inoperable for five seconds.
With the cooldown, the fastest continuous rate that a player can spot without overheating is once every two seconds."

I didn't know this and it explains so much.

I didn't see anything about changes to chopper's damage or changes to AA or stationary weapons.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2010)

is this game worth getting? and what type of lag would i get with about .6MB/s down and .25MB/s up?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's small. Took me around 2 mins to update.



took me about 15 minutes and it was going at 900KB/s




TheLaughingMan said:


> "Tracer Dart now travels four times faster than it used to."
> 
> That makes me happy.  Damn your choppers.
> 
> I still want a realy vehicle map like the maps from 2142 that are nice a spread out. Not all the flags are in a straight line full of chock points.  Give me fields or give me more guns.




i noticed this already. downed 5 choppers in my first match. shit, i even used it to tag infantry, and someone gustavd them from reaaaally far away


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok so i cant play online at all?? i cant refresh the servers it doesnt detect any either wtf?? i see the interface changed with the update how do we refresh servers now with a "full refresh" button?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 21, 2010)

so.. i'm downloading the patch now.. question is.. how is the game performance? smoother, better textures.. anything about crashing or whatnot.  I kinda new the weopon changes were coming, and wasn't to worried about that, i'm more concerned with stability and the like?


----------



## lemode (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I am happy I got a platinum in choppers now before this update.

Not overly thrilled with this supposed balance tweak. Oh well time to move on to a new game.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> so.. i'm downloading the patch now.. question is.. how is the game performance? smoother, better textures.. anything about crashing or whatnot.  I kinda new the weopon changes were coming, and wasn't to worried about that, i'm more concerned with stability and the like?



my performance hasnt changed, and i still get the flickering textures/blocky shadows.

but i'm confident thats just ATI's drivers sucking.



lemode said:


> Well I am happy I got a platinum in choppers now before this update.
> 
> Not overly thrilled with this supposed balance tweak. Oh well time to move on to a new game.



If you're camping in an attack chopper and not moving, you deserve death. fast moving choppers can still dodge tracers.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok figured it out. i like the new changes now they just need to fix a few more things and the game will be the best there is to date


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 21, 2010)

its not about the tracer. the chopper has small chances against AA as it is.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> its not about the tracer. the chopper has small chances against AA as it is.



considering its pretty much impossible to shoot down with anything else, thats good.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2010)

As people may have missed the changelog from a few pages back:



> Client R7 changelist.
> 
> MP - New Server browser
> MP - Added 15 second spawn timer for Conquest/Rush gamemodes at the start of round to prevent high end machines getting the upper hand before other machines load in.
> ...



345MB total for Steam patch.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> is this game worth getting? and what type of lag would i get with about .6MB/s down and .25MB/s up?



Connect speed is not really the issue.  What kind of connection is it?  DSL, Cable, Fiber, etc.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> considering its pretty much impossible to shoot down with anything else, thats good.



Tanks, Rockets, Rocket turrets, HMG turrets, LMG turrets, AA, .50 cal turrets on humvees, and UAV. 

All of these decimate the slow moving attack helos.

Also using the smoke spec to remove the dart only works once the enemy has attempted to lock on to the tracer dart. Firing the smoke without attempted lock has no effect on removing the dart. Rockets once locked and fired at a dart cannot be avoided. Once dodged the rockets can do full 180 rotations to keep on target. Combined with tracers that fly 4 times faster than before and take 3 sec to reload.. CHOPPERS ARE F***ED now.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Tanks, Rockets, Rocket turrets. HMG turrest, LMG turrets. AA, .50 cal turrets on humvees. UAV.
> 
> All of these decimate the slow moving attack helos.
> 
> Also using the smoke spec to remove the dart only works once the enemy has attempted to lock on to the tracer dart. Firing the smoke without attempted lock has no effect on removing the dart. Rockets once locked and fired at a dart cannot be avoided. Once dodged the rockets can do full 180 rotations to keep on target. Combined with tracers that fly 4 times faster than before and take 3 sec to reload.. CHOPPERS ARE F***ED now.



tanks: you're in the wrong place if they can aim their slow moving turrets at you
rockets: again,  slow. mooooove damnit.
rocket turrets: these things turn slower than a 90 year old woman.
HMG turrents: viable, but shit... you're a chopper. kill them.
LMG: takes too long to hurt choppers.
AA pwn, but slow. keep moving, stay low and use cover. yes, cover. tall buildings n shit are handy.

Humvees. HUMVEES? they cant hurt infantry, let alone a chopper. you got so much firepower they should smooshed.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> tanks: you're in the wrong place if they can aim their slow moving turrets at you
> rockets: again,  slow. mooooove damnit.
> rocket turrets: these things turn slower than a 90 year old woman.
> HMG turrents: viable, but shit... you're a chopper. kill them.
> ...



The AA is not slow.  It moves very quickly.  It is a bit messed up.

What a chopper needs is a more open map.  Everything he mentioned is all clustered together in a few locations with all your targets, so a lot of it will shoot at you at once.  That is a lot of crap to dodge.  I can't say what for what cause I am not sure I even have the update, so I will have to wait and play and see how it all works out.  If it is broken, complain to EA: Bad Company 2 Team.  They are pretty cool about fixing stuff that a lot of people bitch about.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> tanks: you're in the wrong place if they can aim their slow moving turrets at you
> rockets: again,  slow. mooooove damnit.
> rocket turrets: these things turn slower than a 90 year old woman.
> HMG turrents: viable, but shit... you're a chopper. kill them.
> ...



Explosive damage from the choppers have been nerfed. I think you need to turn up the DPI on your mouse if you think the tanks and turrets move slowly. I can do full rotation with the tank turret extremely quick. I can to full rotations in the tanks, turrets, and AA guns in less than one swipe across my desk.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Explosive damage from the choppers have been nerfed. I think you need to turn up the DPI on your mouse if you think the tanks and turrets move slowly. I can do full rotation with the tank turret extremely quick.



i tried turning the DPI up, it seemed like it was hard locked to a crawl. This was pre-patch.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i tried turning the DPI up, it seemed like it was hard locked to a crawl. This was pre-patch.



I go up to 5600 DPI when I get in a situation that requires it. You should give it another shot.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 21, 2010)

they should incorporate some sort of flare deployment kit option for heli pilots like so http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAfhoXOi06A


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 21, 2010)

there is an ini fix for the slow turret movement, I think I saw it in the guide for fixing mouse accell or something....

the poor turret movement is an artifact of how this game really is just a console port, a good one, but a port nonetheless.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 21, 2010)

Might just have been the server I was on just now, but just before you are about to spawn (when it says 'ready') it become incredibly jerky and takes a couple of seconds to spawn.

Anyone else get that?


----------



## shevanel (Apr 21, 2010)

while were on heli's how about a rope ladder lol.. then we dont have to hover 2 feet from the ground to pick up infantry lol


----------



## 10TaTioN (Apr 21, 2010)

For ATi owners:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1863222&postcount=53


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> there is an ini fix for the slow turret movement, I think I saw it in the guide for fixing mouse accell or something....
> 
> the poor turret movement is an artifact of how this game really is just a console port, a good one, but a port nonetheless.



I did that - no mouse accel increased my acuracy in general - but the only problem is - now the heavy MG turrents are useless too me even since they are 100 x more sensative to movement even when im using my lowest DPI setting. - so it kinda ruined the game a little for me


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2010)

choppers are pretty much useless now. they should just remove them.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I go up to 5600 DPI when I get in a situation that requires it. You should give it another shot.



I play on a 1000dpi mouse, a full rotation in a tank probably takes me 5 or 6 swipes  I tried the INI fix, but it just made my turn speed very slow, need to give it a shot again.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> choppers are pretty much useless now. they should just remove them.



 but but but - Id lose the epic - "get to the choppa" scream on vent/TS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but but but - Id lose the epic - "get to the choppa" scream on vent/TS


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just paid for a new month for the server even though it hasn't been in use. Been far too busy to play lately since my car broke and I been working on that. Hopefully soon I will have time to start getting on and convincing you guys to help fill it up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

who started up the UK server btw???


----------



## shevanel (Apr 21, 2010)

I changed video cards from a 5870 to a 8800gtx and now the game crashes on load.. right after the update version loads I get the "this program has stopped working" error

In settings I changed dx version from 11 to 9.. 

what else can I do to get it functioning?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I play on a 1000dpi mouse, a full rotation in a tank probably takes me 5 or 6 swipes  I tried the INI fix, but it just made my turn speed very slow, need to give it a shot again.



yeah - it takes around 3-4 tries before you get it perfect. so remember to back up the originals


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah - it takes around 3-4 tries before you get it perfect. so remember to back up the originals



Yeah, I just reverted back to originals, havent messed with it since then.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a utility that does the .ini changes for you as of a couple weeks ago but Ill have to find it again...worked great though whereas I screwed something up trying to do manually.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 21, 2010)

As far as I read, only the gunner seat of the helicopter receives a nerf (helicopter turret), not the pilot (helicopter missiles). As for making it easier to bring down helicopters, this will make it easier to bring down people who can't fly them yes. But it will only make it a little bit more _possible_ to bring down a good one. I've seen guys that handle incoming fire like a stroll in the park, set it down to retouch the wax job and then get back in the air.

This is what they were trying to fix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehLJBD4i74g (Yes, I know that's console)

Of all things, recons getting more balls and a faster reload on them is one of the changes that makes me the happiest. Now I can really cover for all the useless snipers.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I play on a 1000dpi mouse, a full rotation in a tank probably takes me 5 or 6 swipes  I tried the INI fix, but it just made my turn speed very slow, need to give it a shot again.



I'll try to get on later and test it. I'll try to get a measurement of lateral movement required for a full rotation on the tanks. Mind you I use a pretty large surface for my mouse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'll try to get on later and test it. I'll try to get a measurement of lateral movement required for a full rotation on the tanks. Mind you I use a pretty large surface for my mouse.



Oh I don't doubt it's 1 swipe for a rotation, 5600dpi is almost 6 times as fast as what I am using. So 5 or 6 swipes for me, should be 1 swipe for you. I have a large pad to, so sounds about right. All I meant by it, was that, most people don't have 5600dpi mice most likely, and a lot wouldn't even think to switch dpi on the fly.

Oh and my PII 955BE just showed up  WHERE ARE MY 5850'S!


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Connect speed is not really the issue.  What kind of connection is it?  DSL, Cable, Fiber, etc.



not for sure heres the website com-waves it looks like  tv rooftop antenna it has pretty good ping


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I don't doubt it's 1 swipe for a rotation, 5600dpi is almost 6 times as fast as what I am using. So 5 or 6 swipes for me, should be 1 swipe for you. I have a large pad to, so sounds about right. All I meant by it, was that, most people don't have 5600dpi mice most likely, and a lot wouldn't even think to switch dpi on the fly.
> 
> Oh and my PII 955BE just showed up  WHERE ARE MY 5850'S!



I know.. I was just saying that I want to get an exact number for the sake of conversation. Also since most of my tanking is done 3rd person maybe I'm not completing the full rotation since I cans see more than 180 anyway. Switching DPI on the fly is the single most important function of a good mouse in BF games IMO... ergonomics and extra buttons mean little in comparison. 

Congrats on the new proc ddid you not get the 5850s from the same place. I hate waiting for one or two components when everything else is ready to rock.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 21, 2010)

40mm and Carl Gustav:
Lethal blast radius approximately 66% of original radius

Best fix evö!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> 40mm and Carl Gustav:
> Lethal blast radius approximately 66% of original radius
> 
> Best fix evö!



does that mean firing a CG/rocket at someone from pointblank now results in more damage to the asshole that fires it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know.. I was just saying that I want to get an exact number for the sake of conversation. Also since most of my tanking is done 3rd person maybe I'm not completing the full rotation since I cans see more than 180 anyway. Switching DPI on the fly is the single most important function of a good mouse in BF games IMO... ergonomics and extra buttons mean little in comparison.
> 
> Congrats on the new proc ddid you not get the 5850s from the same place. I hate waiting for one or two components when everything else is ready to rock.



Yeah I wish I could switch DPI, I havent ever had a mouse that could do it, but I do take pride in what I do with my $9.99 Logitech mouse 

I bought the proc from Newegg, was holding out for a PII 965, but the deal fell through and I needed it now as I am selling my PII 720 BE, I couldn't justify $30 extra for the same revision and multibump, just hope I can squeeze 4ghz out of this thing. The 5850's I bought on HardForum, had to go used on them got MSI OC Editions and got them for $250 each.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I wish I could switch DPI, I havent ever had a mouse that could do it, but I do take pride in what I do with my $9.99 Logitech mouse
> 
> I bought the proc from Newegg, was holding out for a PII 965, but the deal fell through and I needed it now as I am selling my PII 720 BE, I couldn't justify $30 extra for the same revision and multibump, just hope I can squeeze 4ghz out of this thing. The 5850's I bought on HardForum, had to go used on them got MSI OC Editions and got them for $250 each.



Well I think you made some good decisions. Sure 4Ghz would be nice but even if you max out at 3.8 with decent temps it should still be awesome. I'm sure you'll hit 4 though. $250 each for those 5850s is a pretty damn good deal. you have a buyer for the 4870x2 yet?


----------



## shevanel (Apr 21, 2010)

i put the disc in and did a repair but i still cannot get the game to open up.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you run a driver sweeper for all Nvidia entries and stuff?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> 40mm and Carl Gustav:
> Lethal blast radius approximately 66% of original radius



Where did you find this?

EDIT: ok found more official info below but no percentage like you mention

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/04/21/ch-ch-ch-changes.aspx


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 21, 2010)

*Article regarding the non sugar coated version of this patch*

Read here


----------



## CarneASADA (Apr 21, 2010)

as for the all the mouse.turrent.tweaks....

i used this "BFBC2MouseFix-1.1.exe"

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ative-acceleration-vehicle-sens-fix-tool.html

worked great and VERY.VERY simple to use...

sanBENdaHOE


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2010)

What does everyone think about the new browser?


----------



## shevanel (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did you run a driver sweeper for all Nvidia entries and stuff?



yeah no worky. 

Im gonna play TF2 for a while.. at least i can max that one out for sure on the 8800.

another hobby I can already see myself getting into is Airsoft (no real guns for me as I would play with em too much and get myself into serious trouble)

I picked up a KWA G17.. and it sure is realistic.. even the weight is rediculous.

I also ordered a rail attachment.. a sick looking green laser sight that has the beam trace to the dot.. it looks pretty sick.

Next up is an alluminum Gemtech mock suppressor (mock as in fake)

I can see myself getting one of the AEG (electric) M4A1's or the sniper rifles..

These things are totally badass for being BB guns.

Here is a video I just made http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e12DqM7g4uc

If anyone wants to see the green laser in action with a fully auto glock 18c with green laser check this shit out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=587R...B6E587ED&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=31

We didnt have "toys" like this when i was a kid


----------



## Stearic (Apr 21, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> What does everyone think about the new browser?



You mean in-game server browser? 
It still sucks the proverbials. 
Slow, clunky, doesn't filter properly, and now the refresh button seems to have gone missing.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 21, 2010)

Stearic said:


> You mean in-game server browser?
> It still sucks the proverbials.
> Slow, clunky, doesn't filter properly, and now the refresh button seems to have gone missing.



Ok thanx for clearing that up, I was too lazy to check it out myself


----------



## Stak (Apr 21, 2010)

Hate the new everything. The game doesnt ecen show no pins or other bonuses.   I think thatit doesnt even give you the extra exp. The only good thing is that the game now saves your kits. And the hud on RUS tanks is better.


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2010)

Stearic said:


> You mean in-game server browser?
> It still sucks the proverbials.
> Slow, clunky, doesn't filter properly, and now the refresh button seems to have gone missing.



It wouldn't be a Battlefield game without a slow and clunky server browser.  Well... they tried, and failed again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Kit Upgrade DLC Detailed
> Downloadable kit upgrades will be hitting the Xbox 360 version of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 tomorrow, developer DICE has confirmed, though the series of events one will need to undertake to obtain the downloadable content will vary by region.
> 
> There are 4 kits, one for each class, specific unique uniforms and camouflaged weapons gives you a visual edge. With the 4 kit specific unique uniforms and the camouflaged SPECACT personal M16A2, UMP-45, MG3 and M95 SNIPER you have a visual edge on the Battlefield, showing that you're a force to be reckoned with. The pack also includes 12 new awards and 4 Achievements.
> ...



Source


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 21, 2010)

WTF!!! my steam isnt updating the game and when i start it, it shows me a promo code launch and a bc2 launch, and i still cant see servers *slowly claps for ea*


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 21, 2010)

well people, with the release of this patch i no longer wish to play.  The second devs start catering to noobs instead of actually fixing the problems in the game is the time when i move on


----------



## shevanel (Apr 21, 2010)

hack it! hack it! hack it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Well I think you made some good decisions. Sure 4Ghz would be nice but even if you max out at 3.8 with decent temps it should still be awesome. I'm sure you'll hit 4 though. $250 each for those 5850s is a pretty damn good deal. you have a buyer for the 4870x2 yet?



Yeah I'm happy with what I got, the price on the 5850's was unreal, and 3.8ghz would be great too. I have been trying to sell the 4870x2 for a long time, but it seems a lot of them are up for sale for around $250, but I don't think any of them sell, seems like people only want to pay $200 for a card that will beat a $400 5870... So I just am going to sell it to a friend, he's buying basically my current tower, and I'm building a new one (hence the new parts).



TheMailMan78 said:


> Source



Good news, too bad they are only giving the final weapons for each kit camo...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I'm happy with what I got, the price on the 5850's was unreal, and 3.8ghz would be great too. I have been trying to sell the 4870x2 for a long time, but it seems a lot of them are up for sale for around $250, but I don't think any of them sell, seems like people only want to pay $200 for a card that will beat a $400 5870... So I just am going to sell it to a friend, he's buying basically my current tower, and I'm building a new one (hence the new parts).
> 
> 
> 
> Good news, too bad they are only giving the final weapons for each kit camo...



Uniforms/skins also.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Uniforms/skins also.



Yeah, that excites me, will be nice to have a bit of a change of looks, just wonder if the other guns will get camo later or not.


----------



## Stak (Apr 21, 2010)

All the progress i have made today was not saved. NOW I AM REALLY PISSED. Had such good games with CHAOS_KILLA. With kd's like 27-10 and 24-8 ALL GONE. ScREW YOU EA/DICE. Sorry for the bad language.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 21, 2010)

Its just a patch guys. Relax. This is DICE after all. Anyone remember BF2??? Yeah I thought so.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, that excites me, will be nice to have a bit of a change of looks, just wonder if the other guns will get camo later or not.



Thats nice and all.........WHERE THE HELL ARE THE NEW MAPS?! Also why don't they have a map with the dune buggy like in the trailer?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats nice and all.........WHERE THE HELL ARE THE NEW MAPS?! Also why don't they have a map with the dune buggy like in the trailer?



That is true, I miss dune buggy action from 1942 DC mod, was so much fun, use to do the minichopper vs dune buggy across the desert.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it just me or people mostly use Armor body + LW now?


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 22, 2010)

It depends on the kit and the role. Also, I'm almost always iron sights.

Assault - >
Lightweight + Accuracy
Almost always

Recon - >
12x + Magnum // Shotgun Slugs + Magnum
Sniping (now changed) // Fun and clearing (changed as well, hopefully not destroyed too bad)

Engineer - >
Lightweight + Accuracy // Explosives Ammo + Explosives Damage 
Vs Players // Vs Tanks

Medic - >
Heal Speed + Accuracy
Almost always


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 22, 2010)

my AR actually kills ppl now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 22, 2010)

Does the engineer's primary weapon still shoot Skittle rainbows?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> 40mm and Carl Gustav:
> Lethal blast radius approximately 66% of original radius
> 
> Best fix evö!



nooooooooooooo mein gustav!


doesnt matter, i still pwn with it post patch... i got a triple kill last night 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Does the engineer's primary weapon still shoot Skittle rainbows?




all SMG's got a boost to damage at range.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok Ummmm all my shit is gone, meaning in stats and lvls


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Ok Ummmm all my shit is gone, meaning in stats and lvls
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/BS.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100421/BS2.jpg



if it carrys onlike that Id give EA/Dice a poke - I remember hearing about something like this very early in the games release & AFAIK they managed to restore all most everyones stats who had been lost


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

a few comments:

tracer wins now
gustav is weaker, but not nerfed.

cat 10.4a are SWEEEEET. i'm running 4xAA smoother now than i could with 0xAA previously, and my load times have gone from 1.5 minutes to 18 seconds - and yes, i get some light stuttering for the first 10 seconds once i load, but shit, i'm first in and getting tanks n stuff now 


oh and that mouse tweak things good, i just ticked the boxes and left it at that.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> a few comments:
> 
> tracer wins now
> gustav is weaker, but not nerfed.
> ...



Do you know when the official 10.4 drivers will be released?


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2010)

Argh, all these ATi drivers is great and all, but that means I'm constantly reinstalling...  I would expect official 10.4's next week.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

So does 10.4a do anything for the 5000 series that 10.4 didnt already do...?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So does 10.4a do anything for the 5000 series that 10.4 didnt already do...?



they include the 5k driver fix for BC2


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they include the 5k driver fix for BC2



But other than that? The download page only mentions the loading time issue. So I think it's only to bring the other HD cards to the party.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

erocker said:


> Argh, all these ATi drivers is great and all, but that means I'm constantly reinstalling...  I would expect official 10.4's next week.



Yeah Im the same, well basically Im just to lazy


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> But other than that? The download page only mentions the loading time issue. So I think it's only to bring the other HD cards to the party.



idk if there is a difference, but the 10.4s brought back the dual monitor screen tearing with oc crap that was present in 10.3 and earlier.. the 10.4a's seem to have fixed that as well.. at least that is what i have experienced since i switched


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> idk if there is a difference, but the 10.4s brought back the dual monitor screen tearing with oc crap that was present in 10.3 and earlier.. the 10.4a's seem to have fixed that as well.. at least that is what i have experienced since i switched



I had that yesterday on 10.4 when I forgot my tv was enabled as a secondary. It's sporadic for me but still better than my 4850 crossfire setup that would simply crash my whole system when OCd with dual screens. :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does the engineer's primary weapon still shoot Skittle rainbows?



Not sure which Eng weapons you had unlocked before, but the PP2000 just ripped people apart before, it was my 2nd favorite weapon (to the M60 of course).



Mussels said:


> all SMG's got a boost to damage at range.



Really, I seen that the PP got some sort of nerf at close range, but no mention of boosted long range.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, I declare today official BC2 is awesome day...

My new monitor showed up, and the new patch has landed!

I have to say the new server browser is 100% better, DICE did a great job with it. Saving kits is great as well. As for weapon balancing... I noticed a whole lot of people are now using semi-auto shotguns (the new m60?).

Also, as Kurgan says above, the pp2000 got nerfed, which, even though it was one of my favorite guns, deserved it. The high damage/high range in an smg was pretty unrealistic/unbalanced. 

P.S. Thanks to everyone who suggested the monitor... the hd 5850 runs great @ 1920x1200, and the game looks amazing!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

PP2000 was doing to serious damage on the server I played on today.

Also I must agree the new patch made the game pretty awesome again. New server browser is pretty smooth and appears more accurate is showing in game populations.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> PP2000 was doing to serious damage on the server I played on today.
> 
> Also I must agree the new patch made the game pretty awesome again. New server browser is pretty smooth and appears more accurate is showing in game populations.



I did have some weird stuff happen with the mounted X312 that never happened before. It continues to shoot even after you quit firing and there is no animation as it does that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I just got to try the new patch. The PP2000 is now garbage, unless your target is closer than 20ft, beyond 20ft and even with your crosshairs dead on them, just seems to be impossible to kill even with a whole clip. 

M1911 seems to have gotten a massive hit now too, but that seems more inline with what I expected, you should not be able to go toe to toe with main weapons from kits with a side arm.

M60 got a huge nerf stick at range, I'm not sure if the server I was on was Hardcore or not, it said it was HC, but I was able to mark people and I had a minimap. Either way, it seemed to take 7+ bullets (these are bullets that connect) to kill people at range. Think I'm going to be using the MG36 with Magnum ammo from now on, granted that still seems pretty craptastic at range.

Did see less rocket and noobtubing which was nice, but with the AN94 getting a buff, compared to 2 of the ground pounding kits getting a nerf, Assault should be better off than they were before.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> M1911 seems to have gotten a massive hit now too, but that seems more inline with what I expected, you should not be able to go toe to toe with main weapons from kits with a side arm.



why? M1911 is .45acp right? UMP is .45acp right? M1911 fires as fast as you can pull the trigger..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> why? M1911 is .45acp right? UMP is .45acp right? M1911 fires as fast as you can pull the trigger..



Because the M1911 only has one grip, you can fire as fast as you want, but it will have more recoil. And before it seemed 3 bullets from an M1911 was a tombstone, where as the UMP was quite a bit more than that. I wasn't comparing it to the UMP, but looking at it that way it makes even more sense that it did get balanced out. The 412 should hit harder than the M1911, before it didn't, now it does.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it me or killing with the mcg2 aka carl is much easier now, its area effect has increased also


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it me or killing with the mcg2 aka carl is much easier now, its area effect has increased also



its AOE splash was decreased, actually...


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its AOE splash was decreased, actually...



Really, thats weird, several hours ago I was in a match and owning with the carl, I wasn't even trying and it just felt like it was more overpowered, or maybe Im seen shit


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Really, thats weird, several hours ago I was in a match and owning with the carl, I wasn't even trying and it just felt like it was more overpowered, or maybe Im seen shit



even decreased, its still awesome


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Is it me or killing with the mcg2 aka carl is much easier now, its area effect has increased also



I didn't get any good downhill chances to use it, so had to fire uphill at people in buildings. One guy was in the top floor shooting through an opening then hid behind a part of the roof next to the opening. I blew that off and he must have been crouched against the wall, yet he was still alive.


----------



## Flak (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone else run into an issue switching weapons extremely fast and getting stuck in the switching animation unable to switch weapons or shoot until you die?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 22, 2010)

even though they lowered the damage on the m16, I can actually kill things easier now.
or maybe it's because I can get on Punkbuster servers 

I like the new browser.
My only complaint is, the check box system is awkward.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Flak said:


> Anyone else run into an issue switching weapons extremely fast and getting stuck in the switching animation unable to switch weapons or shoot until you die?



I think there are a lot of glitches right now. I was getting a lot of lag when around other people, like I got caught inside them and we would rubberband around together, very annoying. Or the other was, it's very hard for me to spawn now, when I hit spawn (spawning at the spawn point, or on a teamate) my fps hits 0 for about asecond then recovers, and I don't spawn. Usually takes me 7 - 10 clicks to spawn, and if I am trying to spawn on a person, it spawns me way back where I made the 1st click, so since I had to click like 10 times to make it happen and each lag spot takes 3 - 4 seconds to pass, they are literally a few hundred yards away... that or they die while I'm lag clicking and I have to spawn elsewhere.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

the new browser is good cause it remembers most settings, but wtf, not region? thats the one LEAST likely to change!


oh and i saw rubber banding + lag, but it was just the server. so many of these rented servers simply dont have the power and/or bandwidth they need


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> why? M1911 is .45acp right? UMP is .45acp right? M1911 fires as fast as you can pull the trigger..



you can click a mouse a lot quicker than you can pull a trigger.. and then theres the logitech G-key features (which work on mice!) that let you bind rapid fire tapping to a thumb button if you choose... (or the MW1 method, where you used the scroll wheel... full auto deagle/sniper on scroll up, lol)


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 22, 2010)

I've noticed that you almost never hear people using mics in this game, no matter which server.  It's a real drag since it was nice to chat with squadies in BF2.  Not that there's as much time for chit chat in BC2 as compared to BF2.  Anyway, this is still a disapointment.  I'll still yammer on, at times, but no one ever seems to talk back.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I've noticed that you almost never hear people using mics in this game, no matter which server.  It's a real drag since it was nice to chat with squadies in BF2.  Not that there's as much time for chit chat in BC2 as compared to BF2.  Anyway, this is still a disapointment.  I'll still yammer on, at times, but no one ever seems to talk back.



it *was* broken. binding anything other than LALT didnt work, and often it was random who could, and who couldnt hear you. felt like random UPNP/port issues.

it may be fixed in this patch, cause all my thumb buttons work now for any binding - so they've updated that, if not the "you can hear me, why cant i hear you?" issues


----------



## travva (Apr 22, 2010)

you guys ever get an issue in BC2 where the sound loops for a minute, accompanied by a black screen and then a system freeze a few seconds later? i asked on a server and a few guys got it. there's a thread on EA longer than this one about it too lol... just curious though, i was having a badass round tonight w/ my latest assault unlock and boom! freeze up!


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the comment on the new patch. Haven't tried it yet my self, but am in the process of getting bronze for every weapon, so I might find some new favorites. And it's good that PP2000 isn't good anymore, got bored with it's small clip and might go for what ever has the most ammo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well I just got to try the new patch. The PP2000 is now garbage, unless your target is closer than 20ft, beyond 20ft and even with your crosshairs dead on them, just seems to be impossible to kill even with a whole clip.
> 
> M1911 seems to have gotten a massive hit now too, but that seems more inline with what I expected, you should not be able to go toe to toe with main weapons from kits with a side arm.
> 
> ...


They needed to nerf the M60 at range. Also The 1911 shoots .45ACP so does the UMP. Recoil has nothing to do with take down power. In other words you are just as dead if you are hit three times with a 1911 or a UMP. Also for all we know they could be using an UMP40 and not a UMP45. You would have to look at the mag. cap.

When it comes to computers Ill be the first to admit I am a noob. When it comes to guns I know my shit. So if you want to debate then PM me.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think there are a lot of glitches right now. I was getting a lot of lag when around other people, like I got caught inside them and we would rubberband around together, very annoying. Or the other was, it's very hard for me to spawn now, when I hit spawn (spawning at the spawn point, or on a teamate) my fps hits 0 for about asecond then recovers, and I don't spawn. Usually takes me 7 - 10 clicks to spawn, and if I am trying to spawn on a person, it spawns me way back where I made the 1st click, so since I had to click like 10 times to make it happen and each lag spot takes 3 - 4 seconds to pass, they are literally a few hundred yards away... that or they die while I'm lag clicking and I have to spawn elsewhere.



I just had this myself,make sure the guy your spawning on is highlighted,it goes back to the team spawn ,Also the M1 is not registering any kills.


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 22, 2010)

Average FPS down from 50'ish to 30'ish since latest patch. Bloom seems even worse on desert maps now(all I've played). Even getting this so called "black pixel" error thing, which I wasn't before.

So far, fail patch is fail. Downloading 10.4 now so I hopefully at least don't have to wait so bloody long with loading...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2010)

Crusader said:


> Average FPS down from 50'ish to 30'ish since latest patch. Bloom seems even worse on desert maps now(all I've played). Even getting this so called "black pixel" error thing, which I wasn't before.
> 
> So far, fail patch is fail. Downloading 10.4 now so I hopefully at least don't have to wait so bloody long with loading...



massive improvements. my wonky shadows are fixed too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I've noticed that you almost never hear people using mics in this game, no matter which server.  It's a real drag since it was nice to chat with squadies in BF2.  Not that there's as much time for chit chat in BC2 as compared to BF2.  Anyway, this is still a disapointment.  I'll still yammer on, at times, but no one ever seems to talk back.



I don't really hear much talking but I will use the mic to ask squad mates for ammo or to get them following me. Usually they're listening even if they're not talking. You also must leave the push to talk button set on Left-Alt. Last I checked it wont work by using any other key. 

From what I can tell after playing last night the AN-94 still appeared to do the same damage but it felt more consistent at med range. Most of my kills with it happened in 3 quick bursts. I don't have a problem with the AN-94 buff the Assault should be the class that simply destroys the other classes head to head... that's why it's called assault. I still see people tubing and CG blasting as primary but not quite as often now.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2010)

Flak said:


> Anyone else run into an issue switching weapons extremely fast and getting stuck in the switching animation unable to switch weapons or shoot until you die?



That maybe what happened with me when I tried to go from the Mounted MG to my XM8 LMG.
It just hung and sounded like the MMG was still firing and I was froze there for a few seconds 
until I got Naded by a 40mm. New patches, New Problems.




TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I don't really hear much talking but I will use the mic to ask squad mates for ammo or to get them following me. Usually they're listening even if they're not talking. You also must leave the push to talk button set on Left-Alt. Last I checked it wont work by using any other key.
> 
> From what I can tell after playing last night the AN-94 still appeared to do the same damage but it felt more consistent at med range. Most of my kills with it happened in 3 quick bursts. I don't have a problem with the AN-94 buff the Assault should be the class that simply destroys the other classes head to head... that's why it's called assault. I still see people tubing and CG blasting as primary but not quite as often now.



I don't miss it because like MW it can get extremely annoying if people use it as a social
communication tool or worse yet they vent on the game and team mates as if they are 
having a mental melt down. I'm there to play the game not chit chat. Using it for planning 
and in game requests is fine. JMO !




Crusader said:


> Average FPS down from 50'ish to 30'ish since latest patch. Bloom seems even worse on desert maps now(all I've played). Even getting this so called "black pixel" error thing, which I wasn't before.
> 
> So far, fail patch is fail. Downloading 10.4 now so I hopefully at least don't have to wait so bloody long with loading...



Is this the one that is supposed to fix the 4000 series Radeon load time ? 
If so can you post a link to the site that has the download? 
I'm assuming it is a beta because ATI doesn't 
have that version posted yet. Thank you


----------



## Flak (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are the 10.4a
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-10-4-a-Hotfix.aspx


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2010)

Flak said:


> Here are the 10.4a
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-10-4-a-Hotfix.aspx



Did it work for you ? Is that why you loaded the 
new driver because of the slow 4800 BFBC 2 loading ?


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 22, 2010)

well after the patch almost every server I have been on has major lag, or I get kicked halfway through a match! WTF I updaed pb let the firewall shit through im like pissed, i want to be able to play a 30min rush round again damnit!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well after the patch almost every server I have been on has major lag, or I get kicked halfway through a match! WTF I updaed pb let the firewall shit through im like pissed, i want to be able to play a 30min rush round again damnit!



I think this patch (like all DICE patches) is hit and miss. I played on a server last nigh for 3 hours without any issues. I did see some rubberbanding but other than that it was pretty solid and for 32 player the hit reg was actually pretty good. 

Don't ask exodosprim1337 about it though.. his opinion might be different.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Apr 22, 2010)

The patch is going to kill the game. They have added just a lot of things that were not needed. All of the weapon tweaks are junk. Then when you supply feedback in they never use it. The added spawn time in the start of a round is bull, why should players who have upgraded or have good systems to play the game pay for players who don't. I am just amazed on how Dice always seem to go backwards. this game will remain played by even those who don't like certain things just because MW2 plain out SUCKS.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well after the patch almost every server I have been on has major lag, or I get kicked halfway through a match! WTF I updaed pb let the firewall shit through im like pissed, i want to be able to play a 30min rush round again damnit!


Wonderful ! This is exactly why I was dreading a new patch. Like all games half of them improve the game the other half make the game suck. I remember BF2 they would have you uninstall the game reinstall then reapply patches. Mine is digital so that means download it again.That is such BS.  Who wants to be spending hours downloading and installing stuff because you patched your game from their servers ? Nobody I'm guessing.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 22, 2010)

Rapidfire48 said:


> The patch is going to kill the game. They have added just a lot of things that were not needed. All of the weapon tweaks are junk. Then when you supply feedback in they never use it. The added spawn time in the start of a round is bull, why should players who have upgraded or have good systems to play the game pay for players who don't. I am just amazed on how Dice always seem to go backwards. this game will remain played by even those who don't like certain things just because MW2 plain out SUCKS.



Erm ... okay. Take a chill pill buddy. It's only a game.

Regarding the beginning of round spawn delay: to flip it around, what do DICE have to gain from letting higher-end customers get a head-start? They don't sell or get any profit from high-end computer components, so there's no incentive for them to have the game unbalanced in that way. Similarly, they have an advertised set of minimum requirements to play the game, but no where does it say that if you've got better hardware you'll have an advantage in-game.

As for the weapon tweaks, I have no problem with them. Everyone learned to play with the settings as they were, and now they will learn to play with the new settings. Get over it. I didn't enjoy the game because of how powerful the M60 and 1911 were, I enjoyed it because of the core gameplay mechanics that Battlefield games employ. And those have not changed.


----------



## Flak (Apr 22, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Did it work for you ? Is that why you loaded the
> new driver because of the slow 4800 BFBC 2 loading ?




I haven't actually installed the 10.4a yet, still on 10.3b.  I was going to install 10.4a but this patch seemed to speed up loading on my 4850crossfire setup.  I may try them when I get home to see if they get rid of the texture flashes at the end of matches/spawning screen/beginning of matches.  But without them this new patch has cut my loading times in half.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2010)

Flak said:


> I haven't actually installed the 10.4a yet, still on 10.3b.  I was going to install 10.4a but this patch seemed to speed up loading on my 4850crossfire setup.  I may try them when I get home to see if they get rid of the texture flashes at the end of matches/spawning screen/beginning of matches.  But without them this new patch has cut my loading times in half.



10.4a really speeds it up for 4xxx cards but there is an issue with screen scaling. If I scale the screen and then load a fullscreen app it undoes the scaling.


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Apr 22, 2010)

There is no need to fix what is not broken with the weapons. Hit registry is off and still has not been fixed. The power of the M60 never bothered me at all . As for the core game play it has changed , maybe not to you but to many others who have played all of the BF series.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

Back to the patch, I think the spawn timers is good. Although it should be configurable server side I don't have any issue with it other than that. People need to stop overreacting to the buff/nerfs in this latest. Sure the G3 and 40mm SGN didnt need a nerf but they weren't that good to begin with and they still work 90% as well as before.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They needed to nerf the M60 at range. Also The 1911 shoots .45ACP so does the UMP. Recoil has nothing to do with take down power. In other words you are just as dead if you are hit three times with a 1911 or a UMP. Also for all we know they could be using an UMP40 and not a UMP45. You would have to look at the mag. cap.
> 
> When it comes to computers Ill be the first to admit I am a noob. When it comes to guns I know my shit. So if you want to debate then PM me.



Yeah, I know the M60 at range was nerfed, but seems it's quite a bit overboard. The M60 at range should take a lot less connecting bullets to kill a target than pretty much any other weapon. Now it's about dead on even with every Assault rifle. Which, people might say thats right, but notice I say connected bullets, not open fire, the M60 bullets should decimate a target when they hit far faster.

Also, I mentioned recoil because he mentioned it fires as fast as you can pull the trigger, and before it showed the gun have recoil, but didn't seem to be effected by it, was better than full auto, now I noticed recoil. Also before, the M1911 killed in less shots than the UMP (what I said before), so the nerf makes sense as it now seems inline with the UMP damage.



H82LUZ73 said:


> I just had this myself,make sure the guy your spawning on is highlighted,it goes back to the team spawn ,Also the M1 is not registering any kills.



It does it no matter where I want to spawn, on any squad mate, or even if I want to spawn at the original spawn.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 22, 2010)

Rapidfire48 said:


> There is know need to fix what is not broken with the weapons. [...] The power of the M60 never bothered me at all .


I guess you could put it that way. Or, you could say that they weren't broken before, and they aren't broken now either. People will get used to the new weapon tweaks, as I said. The power of the M60 never bothered me either.



Rapidfire48 said:


> Hit registry is off and still has not been fixed.


It's better than it was in BF2. Some people might have a problem with it in this game - but I don't. If there is a problem, I imagine it'll get fixed at some point.


I'm gonna go play some BC2.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It does it no matter where I want to spawn, on any squad mate, or even if I want to spawn at the original spawn.



I have a similar problem - framerate jerks about for about 1-2 secs before I spawn, but I usually still spawn on the guy and it's all right from there on out.

Double-post woops.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2010)

I think patches mix up the gameplay and change things around prolonging how long people play the game.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 22, 2010)

paid $72 at eb games, i purchased a few games with steam, i just hate that fact i have download it if i reinstall the os


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the round start timer is great for many reasons - for me it was an annoyance that while people loaded in faster then me - they wouldnt stop to pick up a passenger on their quad or jeep even if you were like a second away from jumping on they would just zip off - the start timer keeps in fair & that way theres more chance of there being 2 people to a quad & at least 4 people in the jeep when the game starts.

thats one thing that annoys me the most. were on the same team. theres only a limited number of vehicles & theres 16 of us on one side - wouldnt it help the team more if 4 of you could fill a jeep & go cap a point?? even capping points will be a lot faster too!

but no - team mates think only for themselves. the more firepower you can move to the line the quicker you can move forward or prevent your team from being pushed back.

2 people in a choppa. 1 guy to each quad (2 quads) & 1 fucking twat in a jeep.

I HATE players that do that. WHY???!!! its not as if they are late for a board meeting at point A, B or C so why not pick up passenger - the vehicles have extra seats for that soul reason - to carry 1 passenger.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I HATE players that do that. WHY???!!! its not as if they are late for a board meeting at point A, B or C so why not pick up passenger - the vehicles have extra seats for that soul reason - to carry 1 passenger.



I sit in a chopper as pilot for ages waiting on passengers and the minute shit gets hot they bail on me. That is THE most annoying thing ever since I very rarely get shot down.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 22, 2010)

being a chopper pilot is a great way to ruin your K/D ratio. being the gunner is a great way to boost it! however, they nerfed the chopper gun so i dont really see a reason to fly the chopper around anymore.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmm apparently on the console versions the helis have flares as a vehicle specialization for tracer dart countermeasures but they are not present in PC as far as anyone can tell. Nor do we know if this is on purpose or not.

More info below: 

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/bue3a/flares_for_helicopters_or_how_i_learned_to_stop/
http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/bujrx/pc_helicopter_flares/

Also try adding an exception for BFBC2 in your AV software if you are having lag issues (spawn and otherwise) since the patch.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> being a chopper pilot is a great way to ruin your K/D ratio. being the gunner is a great way to boost it! however, they nerfed the chopper gun so i dont really see a reason to fly the chopper around anymore.



I don't care about my K/D ratio only about helping win, hence why I'm always the pilot. Also why nerf the gun they were already crap


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Theres a round start timer? Thats just sad, I still load in so slow with my PII 720 BE and 4870x2 that I don't get to see any round timer.



DrPepper said:


> I don't care about my K/D ratio only about helping win, hence why I'm always the pilot. Also why nerf the gun they were already crap



The nose gun in the chopper was not fine the way it sat. It had far to large of a rotation radius, it didn't require a ton of skill to get any kills with it. I was hoping they would nerf it and up the damage from chopper rockets, that way a great chopper pilot could actually get some skills.


----------



## travva (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone wanna comment on my question plz?? Do you guysever have the game freeze your pc with looping sound? Happened to me last night


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Apr 22, 2010)

travva said:


> Anyone wanna comment on my question plz?? Do you guysever have the game freeze your pc with looping sound? Happened to me last night



I have , but since the patch not yet. It gets so bad you have to reboot.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2010)

travva said:


> Anyone wanna comment on my question plz?? Do you guysever have the game freeze your pc with looping sound? Happened to me last night



Never had that happen once and I've been playing since day one of the beta.  

I've had my cards crash here and there but the sound continues.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Theres a round start timer? Thats just sad, I still load in so slow with my PII 720 BE and 4870x2 that I don't get to see any round timer.
> 
> 
> 
> The nose gun in the chopper was not fine the way it sat. It had far to large of a rotation radius, it didn't require a ton of skill to get any kills with it. I was hoping they would nerf it and up the damage from chopper rockets, that way a great chopper pilot could actually get some skills.



I should have been more specific meaning I only ever fly the blackhawk.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2010)

*A bit of Daily Humor*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> http://www.letslearnlinux.com/suseblog/2008-01-18/dr_evil_sm.jpg



He can't even pull off "Operation Asscream", how could he begin to grasp Linux.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He can't even pull off "Operation Asscream", how could he begin to grasp Linux.



That's the humor of it. Must be using Ubuntu or something easy.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I don't care about my K/D ratio only about helping win, hence why I'm always the pilot. Also why nerf the gun they were already crap





DrPepper said:


> I should have been more specific meaning I only ever fly the blackhawk.



Pretty sure the explosions on the auto cannons (Apache and Havoc and Hind) are the only things they changed, so the miniguns should still be fine.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Apr 22, 2010)

Rapidfire48 said:


> The patch is going to kill the game. They have added just a lot of things that were not needed. All of the weapon tweaks are junk. Then when you supply feedback in they never use it. The added spawn time in the start of a round is bull, why should players who have upgraded or have good systems to play the game pay for players who don't. I am just amazed on how Dice always seem to go backwards. this game will remain played by even those who don't like certain things just because MW2 plain out SUCKS.



Kill the game? Not really... tons of improvements were made besides weapon balancing.

The weapon tweaks are just that, tweaks, they aren't going to be carved in stone permanently, any more than the original weapon specs were.

Round timers are pretty standard on FPS's... You should be used to it if you play online games,  I just wish they would have added it before the 10.4 fix for ATI users. :\

Not sure why you think this patch is a step backwards, it is the exact opposite imo... I think this shows that DICE is willing to continue supporting the game on PC, and continue putting effort into fixes, and listening to community feedback....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 22, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Kill the game? Not really... tons of improvements were made besides weapon balancing.
> 
> The weapon tweaks are just that, tweaks, they aren't going to be carved in stone permanently, any more than the original weapon specs were.
> 
> ...



There are a few head-scratchers and plenty of people who share the "the game is ruined" mentality but I generally agree with your assessment.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 22, 2010)

did the UMP get buffed? because I just had two 40 kill rounds using it... (well half the rounds were ump and half were M95  )

also it doesnt seem to me that the 1911 got nerfed... I still took down nearly every person I shot with it in 2-3 bullets.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the main guns on the Apache as it was. Now they are just flying missile sponges.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 23, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> did the UMP get buffed? because I just had two 40 kill rounds using it... (well half the rounds were ump and half were M95  )
> 
> also it doesnt seem to me that the 1911 got nerfed... I still took down nearly every person I shot with it in 2-3 bullets.



I think the rate of fire is all that changed with the 1911 I find it still is a good gun as well. The UMP as with all other smgs got a slight buff at close range.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 23, 2010)

im liking the new patch so far ... it saves your in game weapons changes and the server search menu is nice now


----------



## Pickles24 (Apr 23, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> im liking the new patch so far ... it saves your in game weapons changes and the server search menu is nice now



I agree, It's faster to find a low ping game also.  I was having a problem with it today on one server, it wouldn't save my updates.  So everytime I re-entered another game it took 1 more kill to open up the m60.  So I switched servers and it saved.   The Medic is the only character I don't have maxed out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2010)

Ugh _another_ Steam update. Though there is a lot going on right now with the UI changes, Mac beta, L4D2 DLC, and the list goes on...

Oh and now it finished updating and then tells me it can't connect to the Steam network


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 23, 2010)

i love everyone crying about the helicopters it makes me smile, start fighting on the ground panzies


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2010)

Ya i cant connect to Steam either but i bought a boxed copy so im good that way.  BTW I'm lovin the Recon class and am close to my 3rd rifle...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Theres a round start timer? Thats just sad, I still load in so slow with my PII 720 BE and 4870x2 that I don't get to see any round timer.
> 
> 
> 
> The nose gun in the chopper was not fine the way it sat. It had far to large of a rotation radius, it didn't require a ton of skill to get any kills with it. I was hoping they would nerf it and up the damage from chopper rockets, that way a great chopper pilot could actually get some skills.



I think he was referring to the Blackhawk chopper mini-guns being nerfed. If anything they should have been boosted. I used to love to fly transport, but now i have TKers blastin me out of the chopper and reduced speed and turning radius. I can't even use a joystick with it. WTF?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i love everyone crying about the helicopters it makes me smile, start fighting on the ground panzies



I may be a Pansie for flying chopper but hey, its a Blackhawk. Don't tell me the marines are pansie for using Blackhawks for Vietnam. i just like playing Combat Transport doing Combat Drops and going back for more. The only thing I hate more than haters are douches that hop in mini-gun and don't fire back!!! I get blow outa the sky 9 times outa 10 because of that.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 23, 2010)

YESSSSS!!!!!! I got over 1000 kilks with the MC2G


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i love everyone crying about the helicopters it makes me smile, start fighting on the ground panzies



Boo Yah ! I agree. Of course it is because I fly like a rock


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 23, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Don't tell me the marines are pansie for using Blackhawks for Vietnam



there were no blackhawks in vietnam, pretty sure your thinking of the "huey', and im pretty sure the marines dont use black hawks anyway


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 23, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> there were no blackhawks in vietnam, pretty sure your thinking of the "huey', and im pretty sure the marines dont use black hawks anyway



I loled


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Apr 23, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> there were no blackhawks in vietnam, pretty sure your thinking of the "huey', and im pretty sure the marines dont use black hawks anyway



we need a map with hueys and chinooks instead of apache's and blackhawks.

I miss battlefield vietnam


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wooo. posting with my new sexy twin 5850's installed and 955 BE.... can't wait to play BC2 again.


----------



## erixx (Apr 23, 2010)

play now  

Entering now....


----------



## erixx (Apr 23, 2010)

just got the FS2000, and my kill rate jumped up  Sounds badass, very badass....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I may be a Pansie for flying chopper but hey, its a Blackhawk. Don't tell me the marines are pansie for using Blackhawks for Vietnam. i just like playing Combat Transport doing Combat Drops and going back for more. The only thing I hate more than haters are douches that hop in mini-gun and don't fire back!!! I get blow outa the sky 9 times outa 10 because of that.



Im sorry killer ducky but the military didnt use UH60s until 1979.



> *The UH-60A entered service with the Army in 1979, to replace the UH-1 Iroquois as the Army's tactical transport helicopter.*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UH-60_Black_Hawk

They had AH-1 Cobra's and UH-1 Heuy


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 23, 2010)

i loled, then i accidently stabbed myself with a staple and cried, all together a okay day


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 23, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> im liking the new patch so far ... it saves your in game weapons changes and the server search menu is nice now



I like the interface changes. Haven't gamed enough to judge the other. 
Just long enough to have the Mounted MG hang on me. That was a little annoying.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i love everyone crying about the helicopters it makes me smile, start fighting on the ground panzies



I haven't been on since the patch, however, gunner nerf sounds just fine to me; now I can steal even more of lemode's kills!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2010)

i got in a chopper before and still pwnt inf... splash damage is still there, so long as actually aim at them you're all good.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2010)

Damn I keep getting killed by people with 0% health. On kill cam they're running about with no health


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Damn I keep getting killed by people with 0% health. On kill cam they're running about with no health



oh i see what you've mistaken.

You got killed by someone who died just after you did, and the cam picked someone else to follow - usually the guy you're set to spawn on, or the guy who killed hte guy who killed you


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh i see what you've mistaken.
> 
> You got killed by someone who died just after you did, and the cam picked someone else to follow - usually the guy you're set to spawn on, or the guy who killed hte guy who killed you



Nope I'm definately not mistaking it because it was just me and him in the building.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Nope I'm definately not mistaking it because it was just me and him in the building.



Its prob a bug then, or there just showing a clip from before about him.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 23, 2010)

OR super leet gay hax, check these lame things out, just googled it quick to see if there was any

http://bc2hacks.blogspot.com/


----------



## epicfail (Apr 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> OR super leet gay hax, check these lame things out, just googled it quick to see if there was any
> 
> http://bc2hacks.blogspot.com/



ya its like that for every game. even ones that just came out, its quite sad but i guess its expected


----------



## warup89 (Apr 23, 2010)

How well of a job does PunkBuster does to keep hackers out? because I have seen a lot of people getting banned for hacking, playing in PB servers.

-Makes me Happy


----------



## erixx (Apr 23, 2010)

well.............. pb does... what it does....


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 23, 2010)

epicfail said:


> Its prob a bug then, or there just showing a clip from before about him.



I think its a bug because it happened about 8 times. Also it wouldn't have been before he killed me because i was lying dead on the floor and he was reloading.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 23, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I think its a bug because it happened about 8 times. Also it wouldn't have been before he killed me because i was lying dead on the floor and he was reloading.



this has happened to me occasionally, if they get shot even once they die (leading to the conclusion they have health but less than one percent)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I miss battlefield vietnam



No reason to; there are still active servers. At least there were two months ago last time I checked. I couldn't get the music working though (which is half the fun for me) and not sure if it was my Windows 7 64 box or the servers. Tried a couple.


----------



## erixx (Apr 23, 2010)

servers = better, lag = worse.. never seen so much, really


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 23, 2010)

ill hit up some vietnam with you with the overpowerd m60 kit...lol


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Apr 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> ill hit up some vietnam with you with the overpowerd m60 kit...lol



Remember when the game was first released? The M60 kit came with LAW rocket launcher and m60 had the same accuracy as the m16. It made every other kit effectively pointless.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No reason to; there are still active servers. At least there were two months ago last time I checked. I couldn't get the music working though (which is half the fun for me) and not sure if it was my Windows 7 64 box or the servers. Tried a couple.



A Brother from my Generation ! I loved the Music in that game. Didn't really care for the game all that much. Of course I didn't pick it up until right before BF2 came out and then BFV was done for me. I still have it though. I don't think it has Widesreen support though does it ? Alll those short fat VC running around


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2010)

^ Yeah there's an .ini tweak

I believe they eventually nerfed the M60 in Vietnam too...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh i see what you've mistaken.
> 
> You got killed by someone who died just after you did, and the cam picked someone else to follow - usually the guy you're set to spawn on, or the guy who killed hte guy who killed you



Nah, the 0% happens all the time, like said, they are just under 1% some how. I've had rounds where its happened to me like 5 or more times, start to really piss me off when it happens.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah, the 0% happens all the time, like said, they are just under 1% some how. I've had rounds where its happened to me like 5 or more times, start to really piss me off when it happens.



so, since the tracer does damage (less than one percent) I wonder...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Well finally got to try out the 5850's, 1920x1200, maxed everything, not an issue, very nice.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2010)

^ Yeah you only need one for that but what they hey. I run 1920x1200 all maxed and 8x MSAA for an average 70 fps with a single 5850 at 950/1150. Don't notice much difference with my e8400 at 3.0Ghz or 4Ghz, for the record.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm jonesing for some bc2, its been 3+ days


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Yeah you only need one for that but what they hey. I run 1920x1200 all maxed and 8x MSAA for an average 70 fps with a single 5850 at 950/1150. Don't notice much difference with my e8400 at 3.0Ghz or 4Ghz, for the record.



That doesnt make sense. If I max everything with 8x MSAA at 1920x1080 I get an average of 55 fps in a fully loaded server. Do you have HBAO enabled as well?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Yeah you only need one for that but what they hey. I run 1920x1200 all maxed and 8x MSAA for an average 70 fps with a single 5850 at 950/1150. Don't notice much difference with my e8400 at 3.0Ghz or 4Ghz, for the record.



You sure about that? I had a 4870x2 before, which even with your card OC'd I should have been a bit more powerful (mine was OC'd) and I couldn't run maxed and have it remain perfectly smooth. I ran all highs and 4xAA 4xAF.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 23, 2010)

So the patch brought the spawn lag? Hearing some have 2s, not that bad for me, just a moment but still annoying as it wasn't there before.

Oh and on beta mab I tried to spawn to a squad mate, he was in the air. As soons as I tried the screen jumped and he went back up. Tried it 3 times and always he went back to the "drop point".

Now if someone wants to be really evil to a squadmate and don't let him reach the ground at all.. 

Liking the patch overall trying to get all bronze and is it me or are the limits raized? Needs 25 kills for nearly all weapons and that's a lot. Have 4 sniper rifles with just couple kills each, will take a while. ~14 weapons to go :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

So I found us the clubhouses next BC2 player....












1 year 7 months, he just might be the youngest! And these pics were not staged, he just climbed up on the comp chair and went to town opening random things, lol. (Good thing that was his moms comp, lol)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok I understand the bottle of saline solution...but whats up with the bottle of hand lotion and giant rubber bands...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Kurgan, add me to the list already plz and ty


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok I understand the bottle of saline solution...but whats up with the bottle of hand lotion and giant rubber bands...



l'll send you another pic through pm   lol, jk


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> l'll send you another pic through pm   lol, jk



haha. 

Cute kid btw.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Hey Kurgan, add me to the list already plz and ty



I'll update them sometime soon, I been very busy lately, haven't got a ton of time to play. Finishing a pc build for a customer right now actually.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll update them sometime soon, I been very busy lately, haven't got a ton of time to play. Finishing a pc builder for a customer right now actually.



I want to see some duel 5850 results in BC2 already Kurgan. Stop F#$King around already!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That doesnt make sense. If I max everything with 8x MSAA at 1920x1080 I get an average of 55 fps in a fully loaded server. Do you have HBAO enabled as well?



Ok I don't run FRAPs constantly but I should I get at least 60 in my experience. It certainly feels like I am too. Have only seen/felt the game frame lag once when two tanks blew up right in my FOV at the same time. I will check more closely tonight.... 

How are you guys measuring average exaclty?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want to see some duel 5850 results in BC2 already Kurgan. Stop F#$King around already!



I'll fraps next time I play, honestly, with it maxed out, I think my average fps will be a flat out 60, maybe higher if I take off vsync. I rarely seen it drop under 60 when I was playing. And I haven't really sat down and OC'd anything really, I opening my bios and upped the cpu multi a few notches, opening up MSI afterburner and brought it up a bit, haven't really tried to fine tune it and max it out, so it should still have a lot more in it.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok I don't run FRAPs constantly but I should I get at least 60 in my experience. It certainly feels like I am too. Have only seen/felt the game frame lag once when two tanks blew up right in my FOV at the same time. I will check more closely tonight....
> 
> How are you guys measuring average exaclty?



Use fraps, run a bench, open the bench files in Excel and make a chart. At the res and settings you talking about, I would guess your average would be in the mid 40's which is playable, but as an average, your mins would be pretty low.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just forced DX11...seems nicer. I really need to to a side by side comparison.
Tanks look real nice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> I just forced DX11...seems nicer. I really need to to a side by side comparison.
> Tanks look real nice.



How do you "force" DX11. Shouldn't by default run at DX11 with a supporting GPU? Do tell.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 mind telling me where ya got the sig? I like it..


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want to see some duel 5850 results in BC2 already Kurgan. Stop F#$King around already!



Waddaya want exactly?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll fraps next time I play, honestly, with it maxed out, I think my average fps will be a flat out 60, maybe higher if I take off vsync. I rarely seen it drop under 60 when I was playing. And I haven't really sat down and OC'd anything really, I opening my bios and upped the cpu multi a few notches, opening up MSI afterburner and brought it up a bit, haven't really tried to fine tune it and max it out, so it should still have a lot more in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Use fraps, run a bench, open the bench files in Excel and make a chart. At the res and settings you talking about, I would guess your average would be in the mid 40's which is playable, but as an average, your mins would be pretty low.



I think you'll be getting better than 60fps. I get that now with one 5850.



erocker said:


> Waddaya want exactly?



Some kind of feedback on the difference between one and two card in BC2...........you know where I'm going with this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2010)

Pics of the new setup (who needs a case?)












MarcusTaz said:


> 1Kurgan1 mind telling me where ya got the sig? I like it..



Its the link on the OP called "More BC Stats"


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you "force" DX11. Shouldn't by default run at DX11 with a supporting GPU? Do tell.



Change settings in \Documents\BFBC2 TXT. from auto to 11


----------



## MarcusTaz (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Its the link on the OP called "More BC Stats"



Ah sry mate for not checking first post... Thanks and nice rig lol... Crossfire is pointless but I love the cards! :toast


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

MarcusTaz said:


> Crossfire is pointless



 *shakes it off and walks away*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> Change settings in \Documents\BFBC2 TXT. from auto to 11
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/Capture382.jpg



Should I lock it after the change?



SK-1 said:


> *shakes it off and walks away*



Just ignore him. He knows not what he says.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Should I lock it after the change?



Yes sorry, save on exit


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 23, 2010)

SK-1 said:


> Yes sorry, save on exit



Not save. Lock. Should I lock the document so the app cant change it back.


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not save. Lock. Should I lock the document so the app cant change it back.



I don't think its necessary. I didn't anyway.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2010)

Joined an online server, had about 28 people in it. Can't remember the name of the map, it's the one with snow and buildings. Anyways, max settings 8x AA all that.  *Clocks at 925/1150

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  7900,     79545,  81, 118, 99.315


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 23, 2010)

no need to lock it just save the edit and your good to go  i had to force mine to DX9 for the game to run and just hit save no issues here


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Use fraps, run a bench, open the bench files in Excel and make a chart. At the res and settings you talking about, I would guess your average would be in the mid 40's which is playable, but as an average, your mins would be pretty low.



Ok a quick unscientific test (just looking at the meter while playing for a bout 10 mins on Lauguna Presa and Atacama) I am actually lower than I thought, like 45-55. Moving to 4X AA got at least another 20 FPS with minimal visual difference, at least on first glances. I swear it was higher before though. Maybe not as high as I claimed earlier but... 

The only difference between now and when I FRAPS'd it before is now using the 10.4 previews for load time fix (not 10.4a didn't bother; maybe I should). Oh and the BC2 patch, of course.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok a quick unscientific test (just looking at the meter while playing for a bout 10 mins on Lauguna Presa and Atacama) I am actually lower than I thought, like 45-55. Moving to 4X AA got at least another 20 FPS with minimal visual difference, at least on first glances. I swear it was higher before though. Maybe not as high as I claimed earlier but...
> 
> The only difference between now and when I FRAPS'd it before is now using the 10.4 previews for load time fix (not 10.4a didn't bother; maybe I should). Oh and the BC2 patch, of course.



How many people were in the server? Player count has a huge impact on performance IMO. I'm not hating on you... your numbers just looked a little out of line with what I see here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2010)

No I know and I am attempting to figure it out definitively as well. There were about 15 players on each. Though no huge explosions or major action outside of me taking down a heli with AA who shouldn't have been cruising around above our base. Gonna play more throughout the night. Will have a better report.

What are your clock speeds?

Edit: Oh %^*& I just realized I had 8x wide tent and 16x AF still on in the CP too. Ok back to test more.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh mah lord josh give them things some breathing room, too close


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Pics of the new setup (who needs a case?)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/Capture139.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100423/Capture140.jpg
> 
> ...



Very nice setup there kurgan, whats the performance like, Im betting theres a huge difference now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok a quick unscientific test (just looking at the meter while playing for a bout 10 mins on Lauguna Presa and Atacama) I am actually lower than I thought, like 45-55. Moving to 4X AA got at least another 20 FPS with minimal visual difference, at least on first glances. I swear it was higher before though. Maybe not as high as I claimed earlier but...
> 
> The only difference between now and when I FRAPS'd it before is now using the 10.4 previews for load time fix (not 10.4a didn't bother; maybe I should). Oh and the BC2 patch, of course.



What you got sounds about right, 50ish average, like I said with my 4870x2 I ran 4x AA, any higher and it would drop quite a bit.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Very nice setup there kurgan, whats the performance like, Im betting theres a huge difference now.



Not a real huge difference, ran a 4870x2 before, ran all high settings, but 4x AA and 4x AF, not I can max those 2 settings out, haven't tried HBAO on yet, I'm sure it wont be a problem though.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah I run 4xaa and maxed AF w/HBAO on and i'm getting nice fps.
YOur system should handle it quite beautifully.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What you got sounds about right, 50ish average, like I said with my 4870x2 I ran 4x AA, any higher and it would drop quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a real huge difference, ran a 4870x2 before, ran all high settings, but 4x AA and 4x AF, not I can max those 2 settings out, haven't tried HBAO on yet, I'm sure it wont be a problem though.



Oh Yeah I forgot you had a HD4870X2, still a powerful card, but 2 HD5850's should do some great performance, I only got one HD5870 OCed and I got all max settings in BC2, including HBAO 4xAA & 16xAF and it runs great for me.

Im guessing your gonna overclock those cards too, heard that they can go up to 1000mhz on the core which is pretty awesome, also does crossfire work well in BC2?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah they will be getting OC'd, they got a mild OC since they were the higher up 5850's, and I added a bit onto that, want to see if I can hit 1ghz in CF, and yep CF works in BC2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah with 8x AA I'm around 50 fps. Gonna change to 4x, at least for now though perhaps permanently.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 24, 2010)

i can use amd gpu tool with mine but cant seem to swtich to the second crossifred card. BLEH!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah with 8x AA I'm around 50 fps. Gonna change to 4x, at least for now though perhaps permanently.



You setting AA in CCC or in game? I run my card at 923/4750 1.15v.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2010)

In-game. I don't think CCC setting does anything in this game, at least at this time. I was accidentally on 8x wide tent earlier and there was no difference in fps.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> In-game. I don't think CCC setting does anything in this game, at least at this time. I was accidentally on 8x wide tent earlier and there was no difference in fps.



Was their a difference in AA quality  compared to Box AA?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry killer ducky but the military didnt use UH60s until 1979.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was the concept. In Vietnam, they used transport choppers to drop off soldiers and pick them up. If they didn't like it, they could have just walked through miles of jungle. 
The only helicopter I don't like is the attack choppers. They get abused too much. I like BF2 transport. Even though UH60s weren't around, you go the point I hope.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Was their a difference in AA quality  compared to Box AA?



No difference which is why I said I am fairly certain CCC AA has no effect in this engine, at least at this time. Mass Effect 1 and 2 did not either at first, for example, so maybe it will be added to the drivers later. AA is kind of weird in this engine anyway it seems; it's not overtly consistent. I still see jaggies on the occasional rooftop or cable or what have you. It is much improved with the ATI drivers over Nvidia though, for the record.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 24, 2010)

I just want to comfirn, no one is wasting money on the camo dlc, right?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want to comfirn, no one is wasting money on the camo dlc, right?



what's that? New stuffs for BC2?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought any "new camo" was part of the Dr. Pepper promo...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm is this new DLC out yet ?


----------



## lemode (Apr 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want to comfirn, no one is wasting money on the camo dlc, right?



Well…if they fall in spec 1 yes if they fall into spec 2 no if they take up both specs then hell no. if it’s $4.99 yes if it’s $10.00 no.

The camouflage is only for 4 specific weapons and I use all 4 of them the most so I don’t see how it would hurt. If I can’t combine them with body armor/magnum/MMN/or explosive boost I won’t buy the DLC.

EDIT just in case you want to know which weapons...

Assault = M16
Engineer = UMP
Medic = MG3
Recon = M95

only guns that will have camo buying the DLC!


----------



## travva (Apr 24, 2010)

man, im getting hard freezes since this last patch a LOT guys. im dling some other games to test my stuff out. i've already used gputool for several minutes to make sure it didn't freeze or artifact, it didn't. i ran several vantage runs as well. same story. i tried dirt 2 for about an hour last night for shits and giggles, i played with the keyboard lol, no hiccups at all. you guys know any demos of games i can try to see if my stuff freezes? i truly think it's the game because there's so many people reporting same issue on EA forums.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, there are alot of freezing, not in combat, but usually when switching kit, weapons, respawns.


----------



## travva (Apr 24, 2010)

im bumping my fan speed up on my new crossfire cards and i just played crysis for awhile w/ no problem. first time through it froze up on me and the sound continued but my screen went to sleep. curious, do you guys w/ crossfire turn your fans up usually when you play? those of you w/ air cooling obviously lol.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 24, 2010)

I just need to reaffirm again, the UMP is now the most overpowered gun in the game IMO and I'm ridin' it to the top! 

didnt have a single game today with a kill death ratio below 2.5 haha


----------



## travva (Apr 24, 2010)

man my game is still freaking freezing!! ughhhhh. shit is making me angry! i seriously don't know what's going on, even with my fan speeds roaring along it still froze in the same exact way. it's weird too cuz when i hard reset it via the switch the image stays on screen for awhile.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I just need to reaffirm again, the UMP is now the most overpowered gun in the game IMO and I'm ridin' it to the top!
> 
> didnt have a single game today with a kill death ratio below 2.5 haha



Argh I havent quite unlocked it yet; taking forever. Sure is easier to get medic points than engie I am finding.

Update: got it  10000 points for 200 vehicle damages and 100 squad repairs too.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn, I just had 6 great matches, came first in 3 of em, awesome sauce kept on getting 10kills streaks


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Is anyone noticing a trend is cheaters? I'm seeing a lot of PB bans and assholes using aimbots. Normally I don't accuse people of that but they are bragging about it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I just need to reaffirm again, the UMP is now the most overpowered gun in the game IMO and I'm ridin' it to the top!
> 
> didnt have a single game today with a kill death ratio below 2.5 haha



i've been using the UMP with my engie since i unlocked it, and havent noticed any OP behaviour with it. at rang it takes many hits to down someone.



i'm not seeing any cheaters, since i play on ranked PB clan servers... they got admins, so they ban cheaters pretty quick. even spawn campers.


travva: your problem is definitely just you, or a small group of people. no one else is experiencing these locks, so i'd be turning off your OC and checking everything carefully... not just running one game and one tester for a few minutes


----------



## ComradeSader (Apr 25, 2010)

My aim with tanks is getting better, last night I shot down three helis in one round, just before I shot one down - which was moving, and at least 1km+ away 

"gg Abrams snipers" I lol'd.


I haven't seen any cheaters that I know of, bragging or otherwise. I think they only hang around unattended servers mostly, which my clan's two aren't.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's hard to spot aimbotters, 'cause fraying bullets in BC2 don't work really well.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 25, 2010)

I was playing on a Rush server out of Chicago, tonight, and three different ding-dongs got booted for aimbots in the same round.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 25, 2010)

Crusader said:


> My aim with tanks is getting better, last night I shot down three helis in one round, just before I shot one down - which was moving, and at least 1km+ away
> 
> "gg Abrams snipers" I lol'd.
> 
> ...



Tank combat is my forte in the game. I love ambushing enemy tanks as they drive past without them ever knowing.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2010)

Anybody got any tips for using the tank reticule markings for aiming on targets esp in distance? I assume it is similar using those on infantry weapon scopes such as is covered in the video below (specifically taking out helis using the Carl G sans missile lock). And actually I wanted to post that video anyway cause while it has been helpful I still don't _completely_ get it. No real experience with guns IRL either so...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCzpBffbok

The "reticle" wiki page helps too but I could benefit from a discussion definitely. Hell, perhaps this is a worthy of a separate thread?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reticle


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I was playing on a Rush server out of Chicago, tonight, and three different ding-dongs got booted for aimbots in the same round.


So do they ban them from all servers when they get caught ? I have a hard enough time trying to bring up my K/D ratio with out playing against cheaters. If you go on a PB server will that insure your not playing against them ?


----------



## lemode (Apr 25, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> So do they ban them from all servers when they get caught ? I have a hard enough time trying to bring up my K/D ratio with out playing against cheaters. If you go on a PB server will that insure your not playing against them ?



PB bans are global and if they get PB banned (assuming the server has the latest list) they will not be allowed to join whatsoever. i played on a non ranked server last night and all but 1 person was hacking. i'd avoid non ranked servers at all costs.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 25, 2010)

It would be nice if PB reported their IP to EA so they would get 86ed ASAP.  It's fun to talk in anacronyms.


----------



## Pickles24 (Apr 25, 2010)

I play the lowest local ping servers(to me it's Atlanta/Dallas).. You can't play 5 minutes without somebody getting booted for Aimbot.  It's like baseball, I wonder what my stats would be if everyone was playing fair.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> It would be nice if PB reported their IP to EA so they would get 86ed ASAP.  It's fun to talk in anacronyms.



it wont happen because then EA has to deal with customers whining MY ACCOUNT GOT HACKED AND YOU BANNED ME, GIMME A REFUND

right now, hackers whine to EA who tell them to deal with PB who tell them to deal with EA...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2010)

I's loving the update..no longer have to pick my loadout each round, and it's lovely to see so many people get kicked for using hacks...played about 5 hours yesterday, and I'm about to hop back in for at least another couple!

new server browser works great for me too!


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 25, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> new server browser works great for me too!



Except the hardcore filter that doesn't filter hardcore, but a punch of settings 

Wondered why my favorite servers didn't show up when I disabled hardcore servers in search (they have kill cam off):
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ny-2-pc/1055379-why-do-servers-become-hc.html

That fixed it would be pretty great. Searching PB, not full or empty in Europe and sorting with amount of players = game in minute, instead of old style of empty server or 10 minutes search.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 25, 2010)

i have some time around 2:30pm eastern to play if you guys want. can we play on the virginia server? i would like to test out the mysql integration. i have a gurdian database setup on my mysql server and i think it could be used for not only tracking ban evaders, but also player stats on the server.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Except the hardcore filter that doesn't filter hardcore, but a punch of settings
> 
> Wondered why my favorite servers didn't show up when I disabled hardcore servers in search (they have kill cam off):
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ny-2-pc/1055379-why-do-servers-become-hc.html
> ...



Crap..is that what's going on? 

ER, do you think you could post just before then? I'll hop in when I see your post...today is pure gaming for me...I love sundays!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 25, 2010)

i like the new update.
My weapons actually kill ppl


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 25, 2010)

let's do it


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 25, 2010)

In like Flynn. Had to search for the servers again...FYI to those that see it greyed out.


----------



## Stak (Apr 25, 2010)

yay loving this updat because I F*CKING LOST ALL MY STATS. WORST UPDATE EVER< AND SINCE I HAVE UPDATED I CAN ONLY JOIN ABOUT 10 SERVERS BECAUSE THE OTHERS WONT LET ME. I HAVE PB RUNNING AND UP TO DATE BUT THEY KEEP SAYING I HAVENT GOT ANY PUNKBUSTER! WORST UPDATE EVER. SCREW EA AND DICE!

 lol sorry fixed now sorry sorry for the yelling:O. i just felt

BUT THEy WONT SAVE MY PROGRESS/KILLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

does anyone know a punkbuster fix?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Anybody got any tips for using the tank reticule markings for aiming on targets esp in distance? I assume it is similar using those on infantry weapon scopes such as is covered in the video below (specifically taking out helis using the Carl G sans missile lock). And actually I wanted to post that video anyway cause while it has been helpful I still don't _completely_ get it. No real experience with guns IRL either so...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCzpBffbok
> 
> ...



What is it that you want to know man?



Stak said:


> yay loving this updat because I F*CKING LOST ALL MY STATS. WORST UPDATE EVER< AND SINCE I HAVE UPDATED I CAN ONLY JOIN ABOUT 10 SERVERS BECAUSE THE OTHERS WONT LET ME. I HAVE PB RUNNING AND UP TO DATE BUT THEY KEEP SAYING I HAVENT GOT ANY PUNKBUSTER! WORST UPDATE EVER. SCREW EA AND DICE!
> 
> lol sorry fixed now sorry sorry for the yelling:O. i just felt
> 
> ...



See my sig. And dont forget to toss me a thanks. I'm trying to get that thread into a sticky


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I see people talking about amazing tank shots, and I really got to share my best. It was on the desert map with the helis, I was RUS just leaving the exit of the base. I see the US chopper flying just on the RUS side of the UAV in the ship. The chopper was flying low, and headed to the left, flying low enough that when he headed left the small town at A the buildings hid the chopper. I lined my cannon wayp up and led him by about half a towns length, took my shot so it would crest the building tops barely, then took off driving figured it was never going to happen. A few hundred feet later I get a vehicle destruction and 2 kills..... wish I had fraps running, thats a shot from half the map with no line of sight on a movie target with a tank, that'll never happen for me again


----------



## Kreij (Apr 25, 2010)

> See my sig. And dont forget to toss me a thanks. I'm trying to get that thread into a sticky



There seems to be a lot of people having issues with PB. Thread stickied.
Thanks MM


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What is it that you want to know man?



I want to know how to use the markings on the reticle to aim properly.


----------



## lemode (Apr 26, 2010)

Somewhat of a conundrum here…









Notice that both my M95 and M16 have the same # of kills. However, notice how many kills I need to reach my next gold star on the M95 versus the M16.

Riddle me that!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I want to know how to use the markings on the reticle to aim properly.



Oh thats simple man. The farther away a target is the higher you aim is the simplistic answer.

Now if you want to get more in depth let me know and Ill make some graphs for you.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think the mil dots work properly on the scope. Certainly not the horizontal one's since there isn't wind deviation but maybe someone who's used them could explain if they are accurate in the game.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> It's fun to talk in anacronyms.



FKNA it is !


----------



## burtram (Apr 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I don't think the mil dots work properly on the scope. Certainly not the horizontal one's since there isn't wind deviation but maybe someone who's used them could explain if they are accurate in the game.




I use the horizontal ones to gauge where to aim in order to shoot moving targets; they really help for long range moving targets.


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

lemode said:


> PB bans are global and if they get PB banned (assuming the server has the latest list) they will not be allowed to join whatsoever. i played on a non ranked server last night and all but 1 person was hacking. i'd avoid non ranked servers at all costs.




Im not sure whether this changed or not but I don't think PB never kept a list of banned players by itself. A gameserver not only needs PB enabled but also needs to stream to a mbl server ( visit punksbusted.com for details) - this needs additional configuration from server admin. Otherwise if a player gets booted for a hax his GUID wont be registered anywhere and submitting it to a mbl forum wont do much as NOT streamed data wont be considered as valid proof of cheating. Having MBL configured properly will also get you fresh ban lists for your server.
I went google to check if maybe this changed somehow but it appears the situation for BFBC2 is even worse. A quote from their forums : 



> A Few things have changed from BF2 that you should be aware of if you decide to hire a server.
> 
> There is absolutely NO access to the PB Folder allowed. Which basically means all the pub servers will run in PB default trim, with no configuration file even. Welcome to Hack City.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I don't think the mil dots work properly on the scope. Certainly not the horizontal one's since there isn't wind deviation but maybe someone who's used them could explain if they are accurate in the game.



They apply man. As a matter of fact I'm working on come charts now for a thread I'm going to make to help everyone. Ill PM you when I'm done so you can check it out.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2010)

burtram said:


> I use the horizontal ones to gauge where to aim in order to shoot moving targets; they really help for long range moving targets.



LOL at me for forgetting something as basic as a moving target  I never usually shoot at moving targets I wait for them to stop and go for a cheast shot on HC. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> They apply man. As a matter of fact I'm working on come charts now for a thread I'm going to make to help everyone. Ill PM you when I'm done so you can check it out.



Is this for every weapons sight I assume


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

I think shooting ahead of moving targers with a sniper is more of a lag/hit box issue rather than an in game feature. Most games have "immidiate fire animation = on" - this means that pressing mouse triggers immidiate fire animation on your screen despite reality :

brain->mouse [0-500ms physical reaction time + depending on your reflex and current brain performance almost a full second]
mouse->computer[few ms]
computer->network interface[few ms]
network->server[ping value here]
server calculation[few ms]
server->network[ping value again]
network interface->your pc[few ms]
your pc -> screen [few ms]

Usually the whole HARDWARE process takes about 200-300ms with ping around 90.
This is the main reason of WTFOMFG in online shooter games as shooting on your screen doesnt mean you didnt get shot a few ms before and even more annoying you shot first and you got banged by your ping. Depending on game netcode/hitboxes the feeling is diffrent. CODMW2 is clearly more laggy then it appears to be. Sometimes my game counts a face hit with a shotgun but the person does't die but thats a game that I shouldnt mention here as there is no actual server. In BF2 I always prefired by almost a full cm of my screen in full scope with sniper rifle on running targets. RainbowSix Raven Shield had the ability of turning off immidiate fire animation and a lot of pro players (specially dutch with ultra low pings) played with it OFF but for me it was unplayable with my polish ping 90. Therefore I dont believe dice would add some wind correction or any other crap lag into an already not perfect laggy internet game expierience as the window for any changes closes down to a few ms ,which with all the lag factors I mentioned is hardly noticable.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmm that's the main reason I take shots when the target is still.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2010)

caleb said:


> Im not sure whether this changed or not but I don't think PB never kept a list of banned players by itself. A gameserver not only needs PB enabled but also needs to stream to a mbl server ( visit punksbusted.com for details) - this needs additional configuration from server admin. Otherwise if a player gets booted for a hax his GUID wont be registered anywhere and submitting it to a mbl forum wont do much as NOT streamed data wont be considered as valid proof of cheating. Having MBL configured properly will also get you fresh ban lists for your server.
> I went google to check if maybe this changed somehow but it appears the situation for BFBC2 is even worse. A quote from their forums :



BS, streaming does work
http://www.pbbans.com/forums/streaming-setup-issues-and-console-tool-t112717.html
http://www.pbbans.com/forums/punkbuster-coming-to-bad-company-2-t109801.html/page__st__180


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont seem to have much trouble hitting moving targets, I dont think that any firing animation has an effect on the snipers such as you say... but that is just a non scientific judgment based on my own play.

Is there a video showing this better or a way I can test it myself?


----------



## lemode (Apr 26, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I dont seem to have much trouble hitting moving targets, I dont think that any firing animation has an effect on the snipers such as you say... but that is just a non scientific judgment based on my own play.
> 
> Is there a video showing this better or a way I can test it myself?



I spent about 82 hours in beta practicing as recon aiming and tracking moving targets. With sniper rifles I have pretty good accuracy/kills in live. It just takes practice. Accuracy for other classes guns is off…but that tracking practice…anticipating movement….aiming ahead so they run into the bullet path…it’s just going to take practice practice practice! Did I mention practice?

If you’re too lazy to practice, go purchase an aimbot lawlz.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2010)

i just pwnt hard, we had a squad deathmatch, me and another guy hogged the APC for 3 rounds straight while our teammates went assault and prowled around... EVERY last recon tried to run up behind us to C4, and either i pwned em (MG on roof looking behind), or our assault dudes did.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 26, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I dont seem to have much trouble hitting moving targets, I dont think that any firing animation has an effect on the snipers such as you say... but that is just a non scientific judgment based on my own play.
> 
> Is there a video showing this better or a way I can test it myself?



Yes I linked to it in my first post about this here. See below. This is worthy of a separate thread I feel for a real in-depth discussion (and also as it applies to some other shooters too of course). Perhaps Mailman can start one when his visual aids are done 



> Anybody got any tips for using the tank reticule markings for aiming on targets esp in distance? I assume it is similar using those on infantry weapon scopes such as is covered in the video below (specifically taking out helis using the Carl G sans missile lock). And actually I wanted to post that video anyway cause while it has been helpful I still don't completely get it. No real experience with guns IRL either so...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yCzpBffbok
> 
> ...



UPDATE: Apparently the image linked below is a real T-90 reticule. Looks more complicated than the one in BC2. Found on the BF2 Project Reality forums via search for "T-90 reticule". Though it's a ref for the devs and there's no discussion there. Im gonna look on the ArmA forums too.

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4103/gunnersightt90copycq8.gif


----------



## lemode (Apr 26, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I linked to it in my first post about this here. See below. This is worthy of a separate thread I feel for a real in-depth discussion (and also as it applies to some other shooters too of course). Perhaps Mailman can start one when his visual aids are done



you know what...that video you posted dated the 5th seems pointless now.

with the release of R7 client updates it makes the tracking dart move at the speed of light and makes it even easier to take down choppers.

that video = null and void. you might 'try' to argue that not everyone carries a tracer dart...well any engi who doesn't and carries a pistol is retarded imo.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 26, 2010)

lemode said:


> I spent about 82 hours in beta practicing as recon aiming and tracking moving targets. With sniper rifles I have pretty good accuracy/kills in live. It just takes practice. Accuracy for other classes guns is off…but that tracking practice…anticipating movement….aiming ahead so they run into the bullet path…it’s just going to take practice practice practice! Did I mention practice?
> 
> If you’re too lazy to practice, go purchase an aimbot lawlz.



Maybe I wasn't clear here and it sounded like I was saying I have trouble sniping, I dont.

for instance, I have more kills than you do with the M95 in less than half the time with better accuracy and headshot percentage. So lets try to be a little less condescending, ok?



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes I linked to it in my first post about this here. See below. This is worthy of a separate thread I feel for a real in-depth discussion (and also as it applies to some other shooters too of course). Perhaps Mailman can start one when his visual aids are done



Yeah I saw that video about the CG wrigley, it was very useful and I am now using the cg on my eng as I find it much more useful  I was more addressing caleb's post about the snipers tho


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 26, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Yeah I saw that video about the CG wrigley, it was very useful and I am now using the cg on my eng as I find it much more useful  I was more addressing caleb's post about the snipers tho



Ok. Yeah like I said the video was a good start for me but I didn't completely understand and need more info.



lemode said:


> you know what...that video you posted dated the 5th seems pointless now.
> 
> with the release of R7 client updates it makes the tracking dart move at the speed of light and makes it even easier to take down choppers.
> 
> that video = null and void. you might 'try' to argue that not everyone carries a tracer dart...well any engi who doesn't and carries a pistol is retarded imo.



Settle down, Yakov. In fact it's not pointless because I am looking to learn how to use reticules properly in general. Perhaps this isn't the correct thread or even forum but I thought I'd start here...


----------



## lemode (Apr 26, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear here and it sounded like I was saying I have trouble sniping, I dont.
> 
> for instance, I have more kills than you do with the M95 in less than half the time with better accuracy and headshot percentage. So lets try to be a little less condescending, ok?



I misread your post and I was going to apologize till I read what you wrote.

We can dissect stats and usage…my k/d is higher than you across the board on all classes. Regardless of how many headshots/shots fired/time played you pointed out a difference of 1% accuracy and more headshots…with the M95…congratulations! I did not state I was the best sniper ever anywhere in my original post.

You took umbrage my stating practicing (lord knows why you found that condescending in the first place) I’d consider that just a helpful hint. Anyway I misread your post and that’s all. So you should watch who's being condescending between the two of us.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 26, 2010)

Cheers man, not trying to start drama - but I take pride in my skills at sniper so thats the only reason I was a little miffed.

I wish I had your patience in playing... I tend to get rambo too often and play out of my class and position  luckily the m1911 sometimes allows me to do that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> LOL at me for forgetting something as basic as a moving target  I never usually shoot at moving targets I wait for them to stop and go for a cheast shot on HC.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for every weapons sight I assume



No. The tutorial I am going to type up will use tank sights and tanks. However all the principles will apply to all weapons. Including real ones  

Its the basics of shooting and how they apply to FPS games. But I am going to use BC2 as the model since its so popular and has some very cool features that haven't been done in gaming ballistics before.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 27, 2010)

Check this out guys......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121027


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check this out guys......
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121027



Too much science for me, I pull the trigger, they die, I keep going. But that might be very useful for a lot of people here.


----------



## caleb (Apr 27, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> BS, streaming does work
> http://www.pbbans.com/forums/streaming-setup-issues-and-console-tool-t112717.html
> http://www.pbbans.com/forums/punkbuster-coming-to-bad-company-2-t109801.html/page__st__180



Ah ok my quote was the 1st result from google as I said but still... No MD5 No screenshots isnt exacly what I would call 100% working streaming...The biggest feature of PB was always the ability to lookup hackers on your server screenshots. Its easy to notice dodgy players and a lot of hackers got owned by this.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure why the UMP works so well for me, there are other guns with higher power, more amunition per mag and much better accuracy.... 


```
TIME          Kills      HS    Shots F   Hits    Accuracy
UMP-45	03h 16m 28s	362	100	19 443	3 408	17.53 %
```

Kills per hour is ~~ 111.5 

anywho, I highly recommend it - along with the m95 they will be my first 2 plat stars I believe.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well anyone looking for a brand spanking new (well basically, been in use like 4 days and havent turned anything but stock voltage) PII 955, just bought a 1055t, lol.



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I'm not sure why the UMP works so well for me, there are other guns with higher power, more amunition per mag and much better accuracy....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



the UMP is nice, I think I will be using it now that the pp2000 sucks...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2010)

i've used the UMP since i got it. works well with dot sight, but still usable without on vehicle heavy maps when you need the extra 4 rockets


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the Ump, that was my engi rape weap


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 27, 2010)

They did something to the UMP.  It is a much better weapon now.  I will stick with the AK-74u because it fires faster, does the same damage, has the same accuracy, but has a larger clip.  While 5 bullets seems like a small price, the game works in clip counts, not bullet counts.  So everyone defaultly gets 3 clips (Recon Rifles get 5 or 6 I think).  So UMP vs. AKu is - 15 bullets.  depending on distance and game mode, that is 1 to 3 extra kills out of the gun before you go dry.  You know....assuming you shoot like me.....well.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 27, 2010)

Somehow, even thought the AK74u _should_ for all intensive purposes be better than the UMP as it is stats wise, for me its missing something and just isn't quite as effective.... Very odd.

My only guess as to the reason for this is that the lower rate of fire on the UMP results is less  automatic fire deviation over time and so you land more hits for a given time period firing at a target.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 27, 2010)

lets just all agree, that the knife is the best gun, Snipers should be 1 hit cuz im bad at headshotting, and i should stop playing css and play bc2


o and that lemonade is my man bi**h

haha


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow, all the low ping servers in my area all show:
0/16
0/24
0/28
0/32
Ever since the patch was released.  I thought about waiting a few days but they are still empty.  Nearly all my favorites are empty :shadedshu


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 28, 2010)

Pretty much, only HC mode servers are worth to play.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone up for a few rounds this evening?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

i hate HC with a passion in BC2, but i'm not finding all servers empty... it just seems that the clan servers mostly are, and everyones sticking on the laggy main ones (all telstra gamearena servers lag. its cause they suck)


----------



## Stearic (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been playing mainly Assault, and I've come to love the AN-94-magnum-RDS combo for its stopping power and accuracy

Played a bit of Medic (so easy to level up lol) and recon too, but for some reason the Engineer class really doesn't appeal to me. I am tempted to start playing engi just to get the CG. Then I could visit retribution on some local server regulars who've made me target practice dummy for their CGs.

Anyways, what's the shotgun + perks of your choice?  I rarely use shotties, except for the 40mm attachment to the assault rifles, so I am not really familiar with those. But lately, due to my sucky sniping skills, I find that shotgun + recon balls (free points lol) suit me better....it's just a question of picking the right gun.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 28, 2010)

Stearic said:


> I've been playing mainly Assault, and I've come to love the AN-94-magnum-RDS combo for its stopping power and accuracy
> 
> Played a bit of Medic (so easy to level up lol) and recon too, but for some reason the Engineer class really doesn't appeal to me. I am tempted to start playing engi just to get the CG. Then I could visit retribution on some local server regulars who've made me target practice dummy for their CGs.
> 
> Anyways, what's the shotgun + perks of your choice?  I rarely use shotties, except for the 40mm attachment to the assault rifles, so I am not really familiar with those. But lately, due to my sucky sniping skills, I find that shotgun + recon balls (free points lol) suit me better....it's just a question of picking the right gun.



I like the Saiga + extra shottie ammo. Try using it on Panama Canal as part of the Engineer kit. You can spend almost an entire round running between points A & C - because there is lots of building cover between these two points you'll rarely be caught in the open where you'll be at a disadvantage due to the Eng's kit's lack of range. Plus there are plenty of vehicles in Panama Canal to blow up (use the tracer dart).

I hadn't used the Eng kit much until recently when it was the last of my kits to need leveling up. Now I love it. Have played as Eng probably 90% in the last week, whereas previous I floated between different kits for different situations.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 28, 2010)

Until I can get my password reset I wont be playing anytime soon. One thing about steam......the support sucks.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 29, 2010)

My Steam got disconnected while playing, and then my game freezed, had to use task manager to kill the process...


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2010)

i have more than once seen that after leaving BC2 (Steam version), it stays on -in task manager- consuming about 250 MB....


----------



## erixx (Apr 29, 2010)

aah and btw, what is HC? HardCore? And what does it do? I have not *felt* what it is...


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 29, 2010)

More weapons damage, no minimap, no spotting, no crosshair.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 29, 2010)

I wont touch hardcore BC2, but in MW1 it was literally the only way to play for me


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I wont touch hardcore BC2, but in MW1 it was literally the only way to play for me



i'm exactly the same. in MW1 the weapons were too weak, thats not the case in BC2.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm exactly the same. in MW1 the weapons were too weak, thats not the case in BC2.



People spams GL or rockets because guns are too weak in BC2 (a lot less in HC mode). I don't see people spamming them in MW1.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> People spams GL or rockets because guns are too weak in BC2 (a lot less in HC mode). I don't see people spamming them in MW1.



yes yes yes...


engies spam gustav
assault spam 40mm
snipers spam mortar strikes
medics spam M60


its not spamming when every class does it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 29, 2010)

The general idea is needless explosives at close range.


----------



## gumpty (Apr 29, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> The general idea is needless explosives at close range.



I think they could reduce this a bit by switching on team-kills for the 40mm & CG.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yes yes yes...
> 
> 
> engies spam gustav
> ...



The M60 has been hit way to hard with the nerf stick, any Medic using it now is spamming because it takes as much to kill at range with it as it does for engineer guns to (when it has much larger bullets and much slower rate of fire). Seems the best choice now is MG36 with Magnum rounds, need the Magnum rounds otherwise it just lacks the power too, and the accuracy now for all LMG's is pretty bad, seems to be I'm only hovering around 12% with all of them.

Before patch though, I would have agreed.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 29, 2010)

I miss this game. I've been out for a week. anyone open for tonight?


----------



## lemode (Apr 29, 2010)

almost to plat with the m16!

this game is getting more and more boring even playing it less doesn't seem to change how i feel. 1 more week till Skate 3 and 2 weeks till red dead redemption. at least they will give me a real break from this horsesh*t.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Look what just showed up...


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2010)

They really need to fix the CG. I am soooo tired of being shot in the face with it from 3 feet away and the shooter doesn't take any damage. 

On a positive note I finally got my KD to 1.21! I know if I started over I would be very close to 2.0 but I'm not starting over..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well if you would be close to 2.0, then no need to worry, just going to take time to up the average. I been close to 2.0 for a while now, sucks my kills are at a high enough number that I need to maintain a lot above 2.0 just to see it go up .01, but hopefully it will happen sometime soon.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well if you would be close to 2.0, then no need to worry, just going to take time to up the average. I been close to 2.0 for a while now, sucks my kills are at a high enough number that I need to maintain a lot above 2.0 just to see it go up .01, but hopefully it will happen sometime soon.



good thing is your kd goes down slower also, i remember when playing in a server in css i had 35k kills-12k deaths or something it was a pain in the ass to even raise it by .01 youll get there kurgan, just go 10.0 kd for 100 games straight


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2010)

At one point my K/D ratio was 1.94 and I though sweet I'm going to break 2 then it started going down really quickly


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah gaining now is very hard...going from 1.19 to 1.2 was a monumental day. I do not play recon often so my KD is going to be a lower and when I do play recon its shotgun/sensor ball. Although I have started using the t88 sniper, think that is my favorite sniper rifle right now. I tend to play assault style recon.

Most my games, now that everything is unlocked, are usually around 2:1 or better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

epicfail said:


> good thing is your kd goes down slower also, i remember when playing in a server in css i had 35k kills-12k deaths or something it was a pain in the ass to even raise it by .01 youll get there kurgan, just go 10.0 kd for 100 games straight



Yeah as soon as I get the time to actually play, got to finish doing a bunch of crap to my car first. And then time to adjust to a different LMG and Eng weapon than what I used before.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah as soon as I get the time to actually play, got to finish doing a bunch of crap to my car first. And then time to adjust to a different LMG and Eng weapon than what I used before.



ahh k ya i pretty much quit playing since i got back into scrimming in css all the time, but
ill be there in 7 hours to test out your car ;-) haha jk


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

epicfail said:


> ahh k ya i pretty much quit playing since i got back into scrimming in css all the time, but
> ill be there in 7 hours to test out your car ;-) haha jk



Wish it was done in 7 hours, just bolted on the lower intake manifold that I ported out yesterday. Can't work on it till Sunday, but thats when the supercharger goes back on, and then I got to start dropping the subframe and putting in the built up transmission, shooting for 450 flywheeel hp when it's all said and done.


----------



## epicfail (Apr 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish it was done in 7 hours, just bolted on the lower intake manifold that I ported out yesterday. Can't work on it till Sunday, but thats when the supercharger goes back on, and then I got to start dropping the subframe and putting in the built up transmission, shooting for 450 flywheeel hp when it's all said and done.



pretty sure my Toyato corrola 1997
with nothing done to it, its still stock everything
will still beat your car  haha jk id get my ass kicked

i just meant 7 hours because thats how far you live about.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

uhhh.... bad company thread is about bad company? k thx


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2010)

He did you all notice there are 4 new insignias? Trying to figure out what SPECACT KIT means? Any ideas?

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/ZenZimZaliben

IS this the camo'd weapons add-on or something? Ah it's the Dr.Pepper promo SPECACTS kit. Cool.

Lame, so now I have to buy a bunch of Dr.Pepper to get that extra 20K experience. lol.


----------



## lemode (Apr 29, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> He did you all notice there are 4 new insignias? Trying to figure out what SPECACT KIT means? Any ideas?
> 
> http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/ZenZimZaliben
> 
> ...



only 100 kills? that's kind of disappointing. i say that only becasue i have finished all the insignias i could except for the 2 broken ones.

100 kills with the UMP/m16/m95/and mg3 will be too easy.

and i think it will be made available as a purchaseable download later for the PC so i wouldn't sweat it.

EDIT there are also 8 new pins to get too now...all with that stupid DLC. kills with the weapon itself and then kill streaks.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2010)

Noooo!! I just got all pins. Dang it!

Oh well it doesn't take away the "Get all Pins" insignia, so not that big of a deal I guess.

I wonder if you haven't got all pins yet if you will have to get those before getting awarded the "all pins" insignia?


----------



## lemode (Apr 29, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Noooo!! I just got all pins. Dang it!
> 
> Oh well it doesn't take away the "Get all Pins" insignia, so not that big of a deal I guess.
> 
> I wonder if you haven't got all pins yet if you will have to get those before getting awarded the "all pins" insignia?



if you don't already have it i'd be worried that this addition of new pins would just break another insignia.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> uhhh.... bad company thread is about bad company? k thx



This is a clubhouse, I thought the reason post count isn't added in is because threads can derail, it's about community, getting to know the others in the club and making some ties. There was a pretty heavy opposition against adding in these posts for those reasons, so I though this was a free place to connect on a deeper level then sticking to just the exact thread subject like you have o in every other forum sub-section here.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 29, 2010)

@ lemode.. Nice work on that k/d buddy been busy grinding a little I see.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice, didn't see it, kd is looking quite sexy.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Look what just showed up...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/Capture160.jpg



800mhz?! You sir get the highest clocking 1055T award!  Seriously though, awesome chip! I get my 1090T tomorrow!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool and Quiet was on i suppose


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> 800mhz?! You sir get the highest clocking 1055T award!  Seriously though, awesome chip! I get my 1090T tomorrow!



Yep, CnQ, and since I havent updated my bios, it's stuck in CnQ mode, lol. I tried 3d06 and only got like 10fps, gonna update my bios when I get home from college and run benches tomorrow morning and take a shot on OCing it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, CnQ, and since I havent updated my bios, it's stuck in CnQ mode, lol. I tried 3d06 and only got like 10fps, gonna update my bios when I get home from college and run benches tomorrow morning and take a shot on OCing it.



LOL you should let it run all the way though to get the final score.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 29, 2010)

only a 5 kill streak to get the SPECAT pins? bahahaha 

gonna have so many of the UMP and M95 pins haha considering those are pretty much the only weapons I use.


----------



## lemode (Apr 29, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> @ lemode.. Nice work on that k/d buddy been busy grinding a little I see.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice, didn't see it, kd is looking quite sexy.



thanks for the acknowledgement guys...i'm only playing assault right now trying to get my platinum on the m16. I am sure that k/d will go downward when I start working on the USAS or SAIGA.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> thanks for the acknowledgement guys...i'm only playing assault right now trying to get my platinum on the m16. I am sure that k/d will go downward when I start working on the USAS or SAIGA.



Shouldn't. Use the magnum ammo and shotgun slugs and its about 3 body shots to kill. This'll give you a pretty limited amount of enemies you can kill without reloading and resupplying, but if you can clip heads with them you'll be fine. Also, I was able to shotgun snipe relatively well with them (much better than with assault and engi weapons, not as well as a true shotgun).


----------



## lemode (Apr 29, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Shouldn't. Use the magnum ammo and shotgun slugs and its about 3 body shots to kill. This'll give you a pretty limited amount of enemies you can kill without reloading and resupplying, but if you can clip heads with them you'll be fine. Also, I was able to shotgun snipe relatively well with them (much better than with assault and engi weapons, not as well as a true shotgun).



i'm better with assault rifles and yes i only use MAG/Slugs.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 29, 2010)

i wish my k/d ratio with 2...but im a teamplayer...dam COD players *shakes fist* yeah keep sitting back and waiting for people YEAH YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 29, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i wish my k/d ratio with 2...but im a teamplayer...dam COD players *shakes fist* yeah keep sitting back and waiting for people YEAH YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!



Lol your excuse sucks  Many team players have high k/d ratios. Mine would be higher if I didnt play while completely  inebriated so often. :shadedshu


----------



## lemode (Apr 29, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i wish my k/d ratio with 2...but im a teamplayer...dam COD players *shakes fist* yeah keep sitting back and waiting for people YEAH YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!



Generalizing gamers who don’t play the way you do and associating said selfish gamers with a game franchise makes about as much sense as a Pauly Shore movie…yeah it doesn’t.

How about contributing something positive to the thread instead of racking up negative posts? I can’t remember the last post you said anything that didn’t have to do with put downs towards people or whatever it is that you babble about.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow after all this time after the update none of my local servers have any players.   Nearly all my low ping servers all read 0 players.  I have to do some real digging to find a partially full server to join.  People have really stop playing the game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 29, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Lol your excuse sucks  Many team players have high k/d ratios. Mine would be higher if I didnt play while completely  inebriated so often. :shadedshu



Man nothing kills my game play worse than to much booze! Although I find I play optimally with a slight buzz...

Makes me care less about what my horrible sniper team mates are doing, which is usually nothing. "Rush? Whats that? I'm just gonna sit here in this tree and snipe people that happen to pass by on the off chance. You worry about that MCOM thingy"


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Man nothing kills my game play worse than to much booze! Although I find I play optimally with a slight buzz...
> 
> Makes me care less about what my horrible sniper team mates are doing, which is usually nothing. "Rush? Whats that? I'm just gonna sit here in this tree and snipe people that happen to pass by on the off chance. You worry about that MCOM thingy"



Recons are probably my current favorite class for Rush, because most times a proper recon (1 alone) can shift the tide of a game. I can usually get by without a medic as auto regen is enough if played right. Not having someone refund your team's tickets really makes life tougher but winning is still possible. Assaults aren't necessarily key components to a team, though its a real piss off having to scrounge for ammo. Engineers aren't a pre-requisite as I can take out most things with my C4, but choppers can be a pain in the ass though. I find if I spam the sensor ball though, my team automatically goes from shit to 'meh'. Sensor balls are one of the greatest things on the battlefield, especially if a team is horrible. They at least give the team a chance to see their death coming, so chances are 1 guy won't wipe out 5 if you have a sensor ball down.  

Oh, and you can probably tell the kinds of games I've been having lately from the above. I'm getting pretty sick of joining servers where the team I'm joining is the 'weaker' team that just had half its members depart due to 'higher skills' of the other team. They really need to add in a scramble, or perhaps a rank based balance system that is only activated after 1 team loses consecutively a set amount of times. I know it may suck if you get shifted, but I'd rather have that then be on a team that facerolls or gets facerolled until the server dies. Last night, I had a game that went from 16v16 to 8v1 to total server death because nobody cared to balance. Of course, of all the people I've played with recently, only about 1/4 of them actually play their kit instead of just spamming metal at red things on the screen, so maybe people just need to educate themselves on what the Battlefield franchise is about.

If any of you are less inept than a rock and want to squad up, I may suck balls in k/d stats but I've got a buttload of try.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree. I love Recon with sensors/shotguns. They are more assault than the assault class IMO. I don't know if I sent you out a friend request. I did a bunch at one time. I am always looking for good team players. I try to be a good team player and am more than willing to sacrifice my KD ratio to set off or defend that MCOM station.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Lol your excuse sucks  Many team players have high k/d ratios. Mine would be higher if I didnt play while completely  inebriated so often. :shadedshu



I used to have that problem. Thought it'd be no fun to play w/out it either and it took some shitty getting used to at first but now is so much better and more fun (cause I'm playing better).


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 30, 2010)

I play best in rounds when I am playing the most in sync with my squad. My buddy zanzabar and myself play engineer together in squads and we are a force to be reckoned with in conquest matches - usually the two of us can take any given point on a map on our own and we communicate well.

When I play by my self - like I was today - I play much more inconsistently and cant pull off the things I usually do.

moral of the story is good team play is the key to good score and KDR


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 30, 2010)

I play Rush most often and Recon as my class.  I like finding good sniping spots back from M-Com stations and picking off hapless enemies when they go to plant or diffuse bombs.  My KDR is bad casue i havent played a shooter other than TF2 for the longest time, but Im getting better and getting close to my final weapon for recon class.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i wish my k/d ratio with 2...but im a teamplayer...dam COD players *shakes fist* yeah keep sitting back and waiting for people YEAH YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!



Yeah, I'm close to 2.0 and I had to rez your damn corpse with your kit more than you rezzed me with your own kit. FOOLIO



lemode said:


> Generalizing gamers who don’t play the way you do and associating said selfish gamers with a game franchise makes about as much sense as a Pauly Shore movie…yeah it doesn’t.
> 
> How about contributing something positive to the thread instead of racking up negative posts? I can’t remember the last post you said anything that didn’t have to do with put downs towards people or whatever it is that you babble about.



Don't listen to Marine, he's a close friend, he's been dropped on his head a lot, we got him a helmet, but the damage had already been done, we try and keep him in a padded room now with no sharp objects.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> LOL you should let it run all the way though to get the final score.



I was tempted to, but I decided to update the bios and just toss 250 FSB at it and bench it. Haven't done really any tweaking, this is on the stock AMD cooler and 2x 5850's at 850/1150







Real nice CPU score  (Didn't notice, it went back to CnQ, I have it at 3.5ghz right now.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 30, 2010)

HOLY crap...

I had the entire other team screaming at me in chat for "cheating" because I was "prefiring" and "getting all headshots" LOL 60 kills is the most I've ever been able to manage in a rush round. Yet another reason the UMP45 is a warcrime to use - I was picking off literally everyone and anyone from any range  I had 5 nemesis pins that round, gold squad, and as you can see just f** ton of awards


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/4641/bestroundsofar.png
> 
> HOLY crap...
> 
> I had the entire other team screaming at me in chat for "cheating" because I was "prefiring" and "getting all headshots" LOL 60 kills is the most I've ever been able to manage in a rush round. Yet another reason the UMP45 is a warcrime to use - I was picking off literally everyone and anyone from any range  I had 5 nemesis pins that round, gold squad, and as you can see just f** ton of awards



HOT DAMN that's a nice round dude! Must have been a long round too! Tell me you did get the Ace Pin at least....  My best rounds have been around 55 kills but I dont think I've broken 60 yet.  I'll have to try out the ump sometime but knowing the way BF is... if one person can dominate with a weapon it doesnt mean anyone can be good with it.  



@ 1Kurgan1- That CPU score is insane but I'd expect a higher score from that system.. I guess 3Dmark06 isnt the best test for the 5000 series but with a single 5850 @ 930/1200 I broke 19k with my system. I'm not convinced crossfire was really poppin' off like it should have been for you. 

I'm not trying to bash your system... just curious why that score isnt significanly higher. Have you ran the Heaven benchmark yet? If you don't break 1350-1400 I'd say something isnt firing on all cylinders.  

_I got my 5970 last night.. ill see if I can get the wife to run 3DMark06 for me since I'm at work_


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> @ 1Kurgan1- That CPU score is insane but I'd expect a higher score from that system.. I guess 3Dmark06 isnt the best test for the 5000 series but with a single 5850 @ 930/1200 I broke 19k with my system. I'm not convinced crossfire was really poppin' off like it should have been for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to bash your system... just curious why that score isnt significanly higher. Have you ran the Heaven benchmark yet? If you don't break 1350-1400 I'd say something isnt firing on all cylinders.
> 
> _I got my 5970 last night.. ill see if I can get the wife to run 3DMark06 for me since I'm at work_



It's funny, cause I feel the same way, with my PII 720 BE at 3.8ghz and a 4870x2 at stock I hit 19.7k. Seemed the 4870x2 was a better card for 3d06, this system I need to hit Vantage with. I'll try the Heaven bench later, and gratz on the 5970!

**EDIT**





My 4870x2 outscored my 5850's by a few thousand, thats interesting... Especially since the 5850's play BC2 way better.


----------



## Lionheart (Apr 30, 2010)

How the new amd 6core processor, notice any difference in performance kurgan?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How the new amd 6core processor, notice any difference in performance kurgan?



In game performance, not really since it won't use all the cores, but load screens, in BC2 they are literally like 2 seconds. I have been the 1st in in every single round I played with it.

**EDIT**

Well Trip, something must be off, I got a whopping 563 score in Heaven, I'll have to check it out later, at least it crushes all the games I play, but my avg fps does seem like 15 fps lower than other people with 5850's.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> In game performance, not really since it won't use all the cores, but load screens, in BC2 they are literally like 2 seconds. I have been the 1st in in every single round I played with it.
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> Well Trip, something must be off, I got a whopping 563 score in Heaven, I'll have to check it out later, at least it crushes all the games I play, but my avg fps does seem like 15 fps lower than other people with 5850's.



Yeah something is off. I got the wife to run 3Dmark06 for me.. 

Stock 5970 with the rig in my specs. 

SM2- 7284
SM3- 11671
CPU- 5110

3DMark06 - 21001

So for heaven I used the default settings and 1920x1080. 1454 (just as a reference for you)


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2010)

3DMark 2006 depend a lot on CPU clock, you guys should try Vantage, it should gives more accurate GPU score.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> 3DMark 2006 depend a lot on CPU clock, you guys should try Vantage, it should gives more accurate GPU score.



I agree but looking at the SM2 and SM3 scores from his 5850 run I can see something is not right. Also 3DMark06/05 are garbage tests for 5000 series hardware since their architecture runs better on SM4 and higher models.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 30, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Yet another reason the UMP45 is a warcrime to use - I was picking off literally everyone and anyone from any range



A good gun and I use it as engie but not quite my experience. But then again I kind of said the same thing about the pre-patch M60.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't think the graphics test are multi-threaded, only the CPU test. That might be a reason why his X3 is as good.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't think the graphics test are multi-threaded, only the CPU test. That might be a reason why his X3 is as good.



3DMark06 scales well with crossfire in all the graphics tests though. It had always been my "go to" test to make sure crossfire was working. His score with the X3 is better because his SM2/3 scores are much higher.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think you misunderstood me.. What I meant is because the graphic tests only use 1 or 2cores of the cpu, that's why his score with the Phenom x6 is not as high.

Beside, the SM2.0 doesn't scale well in crossfire. 200MHz in CPU clock could mean 1k GPU score.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 30, 2010)

His new Phenom scores are lower because 06 doesn't do a lot of threading, and his x3 was running at 3.8Ghz vs 3.0Ghz. Clock the x6 to the same level and it will score either the same or slightly better because of the l2 cache.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> His new Phenom scores are lower because 06 doesn't do a lot of threading, and his x3 was running at 3.8Ghz vs 3.0Ghz. Clock the x6 to the same level and it will score either the same or slightly better because of the l2 cache.



thats my opinion as well.

stop using 3DM06, its crap. use vantage, or a game test.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> His new Phenom scores are lower because 06 doesn't do a lot of threading, and his x3 was running at 3.8Ghz vs 3.0Ghz. Clock the x6 to the same level and it will score either the same or slightly better because of the l2 cache.



But his new Phenom CPU scores destroys his x3 score by over 2000 points. Pretty huge margin IMO. Also he said that his current CPU was at 3.5Ghz for that test. 3DMark06 is lame for comparing current GPUs to past generation but it can still test CPUs well enough and let you know if crossfire is scaling.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> But his new Phenom CPU scores destroys his x3 score by over 2000 points. Pretty huge margin IMO. Also he said that his current CPU was at 3.5Ghz for that test. 3DMark06 is lame for comparing current GPUs to past generation but it can still test CPUs well enough and let you know if crossfire is scaling.



3DM06 is multithreaded only for the CPU test.

you can get a higher CPU score by adding more and more threads, but a lower clock will only hurt the SM2.0 and 3.0 scores because they are not multithreaded.


DX11 is the first graphics engine to be multithreaded from the start, so any DX9 or DX10 tests will only care about how fast the one thread teh graphics is ran on is - it doesnt give a shite about your core count.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 3DM06 is multithreaded only for the CPU test.
> 
> you can get a higher CPU score by adding more and more threads, but a lower clock will only hurt the SM2.0 and 3.0 scores because they are not multithreaded.
> 
> ...



OK that makes sense with what I was saying... His CPU score is really good but his GPUs are not working like they should be. 

The SM2/3 scores I posted up are much higher than his and I dont think +300Mhz on my CPU (mine with ddr2 vs his ddr3) would make that much of a difference.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 30, 2010)

In 3dmark06 a faster clocked chip (using basically the same architecture) is going to win. 3.8Ghz CPU = 300Mhz more bandwidth for the GPU and likely an increase in FSB and Memory speeds. So it actually doesn't seem that out of place to me. Increase the x6 to 3.8Ghz and see what the results are.

The CPU score isn't just a pure CPU score...it's more of a system score. CPU,L2,FSB,MEM Bandwidth,Mem Latency all combine to make the CPU score.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> In 3dmark06 a faster clocked chip (using basically the same architecture) is going to win. 3.8Ghz CPU = 300Mhz more bandwidth for the GPU and likely an increase in FSB and Memory speeds. So it actually doesn't seem that out of place to me. Increase the x6 to 3.8Ghz and see what the results are.
> 
> The CPU score isn't just a pure CPU score...it's more of a system score. CPU,L2,FSB,MEM Bandwidth,Mem Latency all combine to make the CPU score.



the score itself is actually based purely on the CPU... its just that the FSB, cache and memory can all hold that score back (kinda obvious really)


4GHz 6 core + 400MHz ram? you bet your ass the ram will hold it back - but raising that ram faster and faster, you WILL reach a point you get no more gains, because the CPU is what matters most.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> 3DMark 2006 depend a lot on CPU clock, you guys should try Vantage, it should gives more accurate GPU score.



I was trying to test the CPU really.



kid41212003 said:


> I think you misunderstood me.. What I meant is because the graphic tests only use 1 or 2cores of the cpu, that's why his score with the Phenom x6 is not as high.
> 
> Beside, the SM2.0 doesn't scale well in crossfire. 200MHz in CPU clock could mean 1k GPU score.



Also I had crossfire before with my 4870x2. And the score with the Phenom X6 was great, the CPU score was about 2000 higher than my PII 720 BE, but my SM 2.0 and 3.0 scores were drastically lower. And 2x 5850's should have no issue beating my previous 2x 4870's, so my score should be well over 20k.



Mussels said:


> thats my opinion as well.
> 
> stop using 3DM06, its crap. use vantage, or a game test.



I was testing my CPU, he noticed my score and mentioned to look at the GPUs, I ran Heaven and got a low score (better bench than vantage for testing cards imo), Vantage is also crap that people pad scores with Psyhx, every bench has it's issues.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2010)

true on the physX, but you arent comparing ATI vs nvidia... you're comapring two ATI systems


----------



## epicfail (Apr 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> true on the physX, but you arent comparing ATI vs nvidia... you're comapring two ATI systems



All that matters anyways is ingame FPS who cares about benchmarks


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 30, 2010)

epicfail said:


> All that matters anyways is ingame FPS who cares about benchmarks



Benchmarks suck but it's good to know if $500 worth of GPU is popping off right. 

If you scored 1/3 of what you should score in the foremost DX11 test.. you'd care.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2010)

Going from Phenom 2.7GHz to i7 4.2GHz gave me ~12k (11k->23k 8800GT SLI) boost in 3dmark 2006, but in Vantage it's less than 100 points.

Vantage is multi-threaded, high-clock doesn't matter much.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> true on the physX, but you arent comparing ATI vs nvidia... you're comapring two ATI systems



Right, but I'm just saying I had only ran 3d06 to test the CPU, but he had noticed my GPU score was low. I'll be reinstalling drivers later to see if thats the issue.



kid41212003 said:


> Going from Phenom 2.7GHz to i7 4.2GHz gave me ~12k (11k->23k 8800GT SLI) boost in 3dmark 2006, but in Vantage it's less than 100 points.
> 
> Vantage is multi-threaded, high-clock doesn't matter much.



Going from a 2.7ghz PI to a 4.2Ghz i7 would have massively increased your CPU power, which is what 3d06 scores mostly off of. Vantage scores off both, but it will only score off your bottleneck basically. Since your cards and your processor were decently matched before your Vantage score was fine, but after the i7 your cards were not on par with your CPU. Best way I can explain it is, if you got 8000 CPU score and 8000 GPU score, then you upgraded your processor and it scored 24000 yet your GPU score was still 8000, you would end up with something like a 9000 score. It just shows that your GPU's a massive bottleneck.  And it can work in the reverse order, just works a bit differently.

I'm not sure what you mean by multithreaded, as 3d06 works just fine even on my 6 core, my old tricore was running 300mhz faster than my 6 core and my 6 core scored about 2000 more points, and to put that in perspective, thats 1/3 faster (which is a lot).


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> HOT DAMN that's a nice round dude! Must have been a long round too! Tell me you did get the Ace Pin at least....



 damn medic whore in my squad got it - his score was positive but only like 25-15 :\ 

I suppose he did his part though, keeping our team from ticketing out while I went to town on their faces


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2010)

What I meant is GPU score only, not overall score (CPU score only add lil to overall score)

This pic should tell you how cpu clock effect gpu score in 3d2006 (just ran it).


----------



## lemode (May 1, 2010)

FINALLY got my platinum with the m16!

went up about 10 points in my assault K/D as well!

Simultaneously reaching the 10,000 kill mark as well!






Good damn day in Bad Co 2 if you ask me!


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (May 1, 2010)

What are the conditions under which you get an acepin? I have been noticing that I will have the highest score of both teams, and a lot of the time I don't get the acepin...

Is this a server setting? At first I thought it was because I joined a game late, but this doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 1, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> What are the conditions under which you get an acepin? I have been noticing that I will have the highest score of both teams, and a lot of the time I don't get the acepin...
> 
> Is this a server setting? At first I thought it was because I joined a game late, but this doesn't seem to be the case.



The ace pin shows up in the awards bar almost by the time I'm done loading the next round. Al you have to do is have the most points in the server.


----------



## shevanel (May 1, 2010)

i havent played this game in a couple weeks. don't really miss it the way it is.

Hopefully they will shed some new maps or something to make me want to play again.


----------



## Frizz (May 1, 2010)

hopefully they will fix the BSOD in multiplayer.. happens only with this damn game, I haven't played for a while also because of this. 

PS: I've tried absolutely everything.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2010)

Well, new drivers fixed my issues, 3D06 issues not fixed though, the issue with that is it's only using 50% from each of my cards. But I just crushed Vantage got P20031 and got 1562 in Heaven all on the low 765 factory OC. Oh and juiced the 6 core some more, it's running 3.6ghz on the stock fan now and just hammering shit out, this things amazing, tempted to go for 3.7ghz on the stock fan, only running 1.420v right now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, new drivers fixed my issues, 3D06 issues not fixed though, the issue with that is it's only using 50% from each of my cards. But I just crushed Vantage got P20031 and got 1562 in Heaven all on the low 765 factory OC. Oh and juiced the 6 core some more, it's running 3.6ghz on the stock fan now and just hammering shit out, this things amazing, tempted to go for 3.7ghz on the stock fan, only running 1.420v right now.



Too bad about 3D06 then again it's garbage anyway but your heaven score looks good. 

Honestly I wouldnt push too much more on the stock cooler... You should save the real fun for your new cooler and then clock the shit out of that thing. 

You say 3D06 is only using 50% of each GPU. In BC2 I'm only averaging 65% usage on each GPU with Cat AI on standard and 71% with AI set to advanced. What usage are your GPUs getting?


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2010)

randomflip said:


> hopefully they will fix the BSOD in multiplayer.. happens only with this damn game, I haven't played for a while also because of this.
> 
> PS: I've tried absolutely everything.



i've never even heard of that, so i wouldnt blame the game.

sucks that you tried everything, however.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 1, 2010)

It stress your cpu quite alot, so make sure ur cpu is stable...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Too bad about 3D06 then again it's garbage anyway but your heaven score looks good.
> 
> Honestly I wouldnt push too much more on the stock cooler... You should save the real fun for your new cooler and then clock the shit out of that thing.
> 
> You say 3D06 is only using 50% of each GPU. In BC2 I'm only averaging 65% usage on each GPU with Cat AI on standard and 71% with AI set to advanced. What usage are your GPUs getting?



I am tempted to push it more on the stock cooler, probably will try, need to finish my new WC loop though.

I'll have to check my ingame usage, but I'm sure it's around those numbers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2010)

i have the same issue kurgan on my set up non overclocked my 5850s pull 65-75% usage  in crysis overclocked to 830 core they drop to 55% if i go from 3.4ghz to down to 3ghz i drop to 49-50% its rather annoying to be honest


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

The number of servers I find with people in it reminds me of BF2  
What the heck happened?  Are that many people turned off?


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The number of servers I find with people in it reminds me of BF2
> What the heck happened?  Are that many people turned off?



too many people bought servers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

Those servers were actually full or had people in them before they started updating the servers.  Currently, I've stop playing the game simply because I am no longer see 32/28 player low ping servers with plenty of people in them.  That wasn't the case 2 weeks ago.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Those servers were actually full or had people in them before they started updating the servers.  Currently, I've stop playing the game simply because I am no longer see 32/28 player low ping servers with plenty of people in them.  That wasn't the case 2 weeks ago.



Where are you located? Even at 3am I am able to find a few low ping servers that are close to being full and I live in the middle of the US which should have the least populated servers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where are you located? Even at 3am I am able to find a few low ping servers that are close to being full and I live in the middle of the US which should have the least populated servers.



That depends on how you define low ping.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 1, 2010)

Ping server ~30? In-game lag ~100?

I guess because there are too many servers, I saw ton of low ping servers, but only 1/10 of them is 20+/32


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Ping server ~30? In-game lag ~100?
> 
> I guess because there are too many servers, I saw ton of low ping servers, but only 1/10 of them is 20+/32



Yup, just did a check and I see 4 pages of 0/XX servers :shadedshu
I search by lowest ping first.

Edit:
And it's a Saturday?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

I made a 235 point head shot last night with the GOL!


----------



## OnBoard (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yup, just did a check and I see 4 pages of 0/XX servers :shadedshu
> I search by lowest ping first.
> 
> Edit:
> And it's a Saturday?!



I just played couple hours and there was many pages with 31/32 players on. about 356 servers with full/empty ticked out and from Europe.

Think that's plenty and can't be that different on that side of ocean. Just don't sort by ping


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I just played couple hours and there was many pages with 31/32 players on. about 356 servers with full/empty ticked out and from Europe.
> 
> Think that's plenty and can't be that different on that side of ocean. Just don't sort by ping



My thing is that it wasn't like that a few weeks ago.  I didn't have to scavenge for servers like that.  All I did was sort by lowest ping and pick a server.  Now that's completely changed.  You get 356 servers but I can get over 3000 of them.  Most of them are empty .  I have to start looking at higher ping servers to find 32 players in them and that's not cool for me.  I can tell the difference.    Because of this I've stopped playing.


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2010)

oh just use the filters crybaby, and filter out empty servers. problem solved!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh just use the filters crybaby, and filter out empty servers. problem solved!




My posts aren't indicative to crying but to point out the reduction in overall players in my area.  The same servers that were once full (ie: put in favorites, found in history) are now empty.  







Look at the lower left corner that shows server count (I choose empty servers deliberately).  This is what I'm talking about when I say I'm not seeing the same amount of nearly full server's that I once saw just a few weeks ago.


----------



## lemode (May 1, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> My posts aren't indicative to crying but to point out the reduction in overall players in my area.  The same servers that were once full (ie: put in favorites, found in history) are now empty.
> 
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/emptyservers.jpg
> Look at the lower left corner that shows server count (I choose empty servers deliberately).  This is what I'm talking about when I say I'm not seeing the same amount of nearly full server's that I once saw just a few weeks ago.



I think a lot of people have already stopped playing this game. Seems to be a reoccurring theme of most Battlefield games. They are highly populated for a month then lots of people stop playing or at least that was my experience with 2142. It was THE GAME to play for about a month after release…then the population decreased like crazy. That’s when all my friends said F pc gaming and started playing only on Xbox Live. I think this game just undid itself though. The fact that you unlock everything between the ranks of 22-25…leaves nothing left to really do. They honestly should have just set the hard level cap to 25 and made getting weapon platinum’s the end game content (for ‘bragging’ rights). Rank 50 is absurd and there’s absolutely no point in hitting that cap.

Another reason (good) MMOs are better than FPS’s. At least there is a core group of PvPers who don’t jump ship a month after launch and there’s are real server communities.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 1, 2010)

Dont play on 15 ping servers then. I dont even see pings in my browser but i just search by filter "Chicago" and find a random server - as of now my history is a pretty good tool for finding a server but I never ping below 85 and the game plays perfectly fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 1, 2010)

No one cares about my 235 point head shot?


----------



## El Fiendo (May 1, 2010)

I care, but I bet I could get a 236 point headshot on you with my tracer gun.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 1, 2010)

I didn't see the population decrease in 2142, but I was usually too busy killing people in the Walker to care.  2142's unlock tier was better balanced.  You basically got to pick each unlock per rank.  Ever single rank gave you something new.  Then the expansion dropped like 12 new items that were based on earning awards for playing the expansion.  It was a much better balanced system for unlocks IMO.

I don't play as much because it was finals week here and was off failing school.  Now that I have no future, I plan on killing people in BFBC2 for fun.  I think MMO's scheduling game times is the difference.

I enjoy this game because I have friends to play with, but I only see like 6 people from TPU online.  Differences in time zones, work schedule, sleeping schedules, etc. can get in the way.  I say we should plan a coupon of games on our servers in the next few weeks.  I am off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays.  Other days I work from 2 p.m. central to 10:45 p.m. central.

How about a game with friends from here (cause it is more fun) on Tuesday at say 7ish Eastern?

P.S.  While I can't stand MMO's, I have to admit their is more to do in them, boring to me as it may all be.  Plus there are just more stats to mod giving a larger range of stuff to have.  BFBC2 has like 5 things you can change (Primary, secondary, 3 skills).  There is a lot they can and should add to the game to beef up the content.  Short list of stuff I want besides more guns.

*Earned Bonus Skill Slots or Selections (up to 2)
*Laser Sight for handguns
*Laser Sight for Primary Weapon
*Machete (for killing multiple cluster targets at once, not longer range)
*Smoke Launcher Upgrade (denser, wider spread smoke)
*Night Maps (Actually night maps like BF2 complete with Night-vision goggles)
*Tear Gas gun
*Flash Bang Grenades
*Javelin Launcher
*Urban Maps (with 3+ floor buildings)
*Open Terrain Maps (large open areas for vehicle vs. vehicle combat like 2142)
*Random Weather for seasonal maps (Rain and snow storms, but not every time you play the map)
*Air Strike Marker (just 1, randomly placed on the map before round)
*Improved Camo for the soldier/kit, not 1 gun.
*Stat bonuses (reasonable stuff, not MW2, like Extended clips for kits and side arms, faster rifle scoping, Alternate sights for non-kit primary weapons, CQC to allow possible counter to knife kill, extended time for spot balls, faster update for spot balls, dual wield pistols, faster reloads with Platinum Star weapons)


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 1, 2010)

Had a 260 some pointer the other day with the m95....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That depends on how you define low ping.



31 is usually what I am finding and was playing on his morning.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 2, 2010)

How about a game with friends from here (cause it is more fun with friends) on our servers on Tuesday at say 7ish Eastern?


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 2, 2010)

guys i love play BC2 and there is a deal for me to take one"original one" i go pay about 100$ for it, i know it's expensive but i have chose, anyway i want to ask how much upload and download speed i need to play BC2, im play ARMA 2 online and it's work smooth but what about BC2, i hear servers only in us and maybe i going to have high ping is that right, thanx


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 2, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i love play BC2 and there is a deal for me to take one"original one" i go pay about 100$ for it, i know it's expensive but i have chose, anyway i want to ask how much upload and download speed i need to play BC2, im play ARMA 2 online and it's work smooth but what about BC2, i hear servers only in us and maybe i going to have high ping is that right, thanx



100 bucks for BC2? Did I read that right?


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

BC2 costs a metric shitton outside the USA... cheapest we could get it here in Au was steam, $70 USD


----------



## 3xploit (May 2, 2010)

you can get legit keys off ebay for under $30. bought three for me, my friend and his cousin, and they all work perfect


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

3xploit said:


> you can get legit keys off ebay for under $30. bought three for me, my friend and his cousin, and they all work perfect



yeah we did that with modern warfare 2... and all the keys got shut down, no questions asked. game deleted itself from steam.


----------



## 3xploit (May 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah we did that with modern warfare 2... and all the keys got shut down, no questions asked. game deleted itself from steam.



did they ever tell you why? Im guessing they were stolen keys?


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

3xploit said:


> did they ever tell you why? Im guessing they were stolen keys?



keys for one region (china?) activated in another region.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 2, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

*Easy's TS server*

Is there a reason Easy's TS server is down?
Im thinking of creating one myself


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

*Server is up for BC2 TS*



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Is there a reason Easy's TS server is down?
> Im thinking of creating one myself



I just created a TS server for all to use until Easy is back on line.

TS Server: 24.233.214.49
Port: 9987
PSSWD: Iliketea


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I just created a TS server for all to use until Easy is back on line.
> 
> TS Server: 24.233.214.49
> Port: 9987
> PSSWD: Iliketea



doesnt work.

dont forget port forwards.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

*Lets Game*

Im on now looking to frag


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> doesnt work.
> 
> dont forget port forwards.



I just forewarded try again I dropped the password. there is none now


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 2, 2010)

I asked Easy about that.  He said that he is doing a massive reorganization of what systems do what in his house.  He said he hopes to get the TS back up as soon as possible.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2010)

duckies server seems to work, i'm on it now


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I asked Easy about that.  He said that he is doing a massive reorganization of what systems do what in his house.  He said he hopes to get the TS back up as soon as possible.



wake me up when you get back please


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 2, 2010)

I just went 9-0.  yup, im ready for bed lol.


----------



## boise49ers (May 2, 2010)

*4000 series 10.4a ATI Driver*

This may have been posted already , but with the amount of posts on this thread there was no way I was 
going back thru these posts. Any way I just downloaded the new 10.4 a driver last night and my load times 
went from about one minute to 15 seconds. Much better, thank you ATI.


----------



## DaMulta (May 2, 2010)

This game is bad ass!!!!!

I'm using BONIC at 100%, but I had to turn off folding@home GPU. It was causing my game to lock after a bit, and lag a little.


Still tho, 9800GTX 2Gigs of ddr3 and the cheap ass 100 dollar AMD quad, and it runs smooth everything maxed out on S-Video to the TV. Looks really good, and the OMG THERE IS A CAMPAINE is really cool. Almost reminds me of the old COD comerals they ran on TV.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 2, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> How about a game with friends from here (cause it is more fun with friends) on our servers on Tuesday at say 7ish Eastern?



That time might work for me.



hayder.master said:


> guys i love play BC2 and there is a deal for me to take one"original one" i go pay about 100$ for it, i know it's expensive but i have chose, anyway i want to ask how much upload and download speed i need to play BC2, im play ARMA 2 online and it's work smooth but what about BC2, i hear servers only in us and maybe i going to have high ping is that right, thanx



There is Euro servers that you should get decent ping to, France and Germany both have servers, as does UK, and maybe some other locations over there.


----------



## OnBoard (May 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> My posts aren't indicative to crying but to point out the reduction in overall players in my area.  The same servers that were once full (ie: put in favorites, found in history) are now empty.
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a154/eastcoasthandle/emptyservers.jpg
> Look at the lower left corner that shows server count (I choose empty servers deliberately).  This is what I'm talking about when I say I'm not seeing the same amount of nearly full server's that I once saw just a few weeks ago.



I see your problem, it's the hardcore thing. People don't want to play that and use the filter, but DICE decided that any custom config meant HC.

Maybe there has been a player reduction too, but try a search with the HC filter on.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 2, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I see your problem, it's the hardcore thing. People don't want to play that and use the filter, but DICE decided that any custom config meant HC.
> 
> Maybe there has been a player reduction too, but try a search with the HC filter on.



I'm aware of that as well.  I wanted to show all servers be it "their version" of HC or not.  They say that "HC" in it's current state will be revived in a future patch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2010)

i saw shev selling his copy of BC2 for $30 if anyone is interested.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 2, 2010)

Just bought the game.. I'm updating my drivers since I'm on ones from last year. I hope my machine still runs games lol


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> Just bought the game.. I'm updating my drivers since I'm on ones from last year. I hope my machine still runs games lol



wtf happened to you!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> wtf happened to you!?!?!?!?



lol. I was gonna ask him the same thing, it's been almost 3 effin months since his last post.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 3, 2010)

Stuff, and I just lost interest in pretty much everything, but yeah. I'm in the mood for shootin dudes so I got BC2!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

ShadowFold said:


> Stuff, and I just lost interest in pretty much everything, but yeah. I'm in the mood for shootin dudes so I got BC2!



well glad you are back, man. i am taking a bit of a break from BC2 but i am sure in the coming months i will be back on.


----------



## Lionheart (May 3, 2010)

Seems like everyone who updated to 10.4 drivers got their loading times in BC2 decreased significantly, I got the same drivers and haven't noticed any decrease in loading times at all, it feels exactly the same

Anyone else got this?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (May 3, 2010)

10.4 drivers worked well for me...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 3, 2010)

Tuesday at 7 works for me.


----------



## cadaveca (May 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Seems like everyone who updated to 10.4 drivers got their loading times in BC2 decreased significantly, I got the same drivers and haven't noticed any decrease in loading times at all, it feels exactly the same
> 
> Anyone else got this?



Try the 10.4a drivers, coupled with the April 7th CCC Profiles.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

ok guys, in about 1.5 hours the teamspeak server should be back online. i am updating to the latest ubuntu and it is taking a long time. 

the server is back up right now but will go down again for a minute when the ubuntu update is complete. 

from now on please reference:

easyrhino.homelinux.com:9987

as the official address.


----------



## Scrizz (May 3, 2010)

sweet thx easy


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok guys, in about 1.5 hours the teamspeak server should be back online. i am updating to the latest ubuntu and it is taking a long time.
> 
> the server is back up right now but will go down again for a minute when the ubuntu update is complete.
> 
> ...



The latest Ubuntu is Freaking Awesome!!!!! I Love Ubuntu!!!
I like the new theme, the Software Center, the ability to access all my social networks from the desktop, the empathy IM client, Evolution, all from the desktop. The splash screen too. What are your likes dislikes?


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Seems like everyone who updated to 10.4 drivers got their loading times in BC2 decreased significantly, I got the same drivers and haven't noticed any decrease in loading times at all, it feels exactly the same
> 
> Anyone else got this?



Made mine a lot better. I am running the 4000 series though. 
Went from 1.55 min 1.0 min to 15/20 seconds.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The latest Ubuntu is Freaking Awesome!!!!! I Love Ubuntu!!!
> I like the new theme, the Software Center, the ability to access all my social networks from the desktop, the empathy IM client, Evolution, all from the desktop. The splash screen too. What are your likes dislikes?



why not comment in the linux section...


----------



## Lionheart (May 3, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Made mine a lot better. I am running the 4000 series though.
> Went from 1.55 min 1.0 min to 15/20 seconds.



15/20 secs, thats sounds about right for me, I guess I never got the loading issue with BC2, cause thats how long it has always taken the game to load,


----------



## Mussels (May 3, 2010)

i load in 15 seconds or so the first round, later rounds i see the tail end of the 15s delay timer and people are just spawning as i do - so 10-15s sounds just right.


----------



## rizla1 (May 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> BC2 costs a metric shitton outside the USA... cheapest we could get it here in Au was steam, $70 USD



i got it here in ireland for 10 euro of ebay steam copy been playin ever since.




> My posts aren't indicative to crying but to point out the reduction in overall players in my area. The same servers that were once full (ie: put in favorites, found in history) are now empty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









WHERE did you get that server browser? i dont have the steam copy ea download manager version. do i need to download a patch?


----------



## OnBoard (May 3, 2010)

rizla1 said:


> WHERE did you get that server browser? i dont have the steam copy ea download manager version. do i need to download a patch?



Use the updater. Should do it automatically if you launch BC2 from the Games folder.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2010)

Played some last night on a Thailand server with Marineborn, he has been crying about how bad his connection is to the US and has thrown out a few challenges to try playing half way around the world, and I finally bit. Connection seemed great, had a 16/5 a 10/2 and a few other amazing rounds, think my worst round was a 2.0 KDR, love this game, playing with people half way around the world and not lagging at all.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 3, 2010)

The netcode really works well to make high ping playing possible  if only they could fix the hit detection!

I'm tired of hearing my UMP bullet rock someone in the head (that nice satisfying "ping!") when they are standing still looking the other direction only to have them turn around and take me down to half health before a kill shot registers. >.<


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 3, 2010)

SO.... after picking up a 5970 I've been testing BC2 fairly extensively and no matter what I do I cannot get this game to run higher than 60% usage on each GPU. I even clocked my CPU over 4Ghz and it made little to no difference. I'm running DX11 4xAA 8xAF everything on High (med audio to alleviate CPU stress) and HBAO on. An average run in a 32 player server is about 45, 110, 75 (min, max, avg) but I cannot get the GPU usage any higher...

So for anyone else running crossfire 5000 series or a 5970, please let me know which drivers and catalyst application profiles you're using. 

Maybe I'm crazy but I was hoping to average 90fps all maxed out with this card.

-1Kurgan1- I was waiting on you GPU usage numbers as well.... _hint hint_


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

oh yea, and could you guys who have my IP in the TS banner change it to easyrhino.homelinux.com:9987 thanks!


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 3, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 100 bucks for BC2? Did I read that right?



yes maybe more i expose it sell 100$ for 3 copys for me but real price is 120$ for one copy



3xploit said:


> you can get legit keys off ebay for under $30. bought three for me, my friend and his cousin, and they all work perfect





Mussels said:


> yeah we did that with modern warfare 2... and all the keys got shut down, no questions asked. game deleted itself from steam.



thanx i was think about that and i was want to ask same thing, thanx my friend seems i keep this idea away



1Kurgan1 said:


> That time might work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> There is Euro servers that you should get decent ping to, France and Germany both have servers, as does UK, and maybe some other locations over there.



Germany that's great news, most our ISP from Germany and that why ARMA2 play well, thanx mate



Easy Rhino said:


> i saw shev selling his copy of BC2 for $30 if anyone is interested.




sure i im but how can deliver to me, i can deliver the money cuz there is too many western union offices here, we have also DHL, FEDEX and UPS world wide, also i can make VISA card or MASTER card but i don't know if it's global work or not, so the main problem is i didn't know how shipping is cuz i never try and have no idea how it's work, i will be very grateful to you my friend for any hint can help me shipping cuz that's what i always dream about


----------



## lemode (May 3, 2010)

tried playing last night after playing max payne 2 most of the day...didn't work so well...kind of sucks that i played something with bullet time becasue i kept trying to enter it when i had a RPG/CG/40mm nade flying at my face...and i couldn't shootdodge either!

lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> SO.... after picking up a 5970 I've been testing BC2 fairly extensively and no matter what I do I cannot get this game to run higher than 60% usage on each GPU. I even clocked my CPU over 4Ghz and it made little to no difference. I'm running DX11 4xAA 8xAF everything on High (med audio to alleviate CPU stress) and HBAO on. An average run in a 32 player server is about 45, 110, 75 (min, max, avg) but I cannot get the GPU usage any higher...
> 
> So for anyone else running crossfire 5000 series or a 5970, please let me know which drivers and catalyst application profiles you're using.
> 
> ...



I forgot to check, but last time I did fraps my session (on my old windows with low performance) I had 80fps as my average, so thats not a good sign that your seeing 75, I also had twice as much AA and AF and max audio.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I forgot to check, but last time I did fraps my session (on my old windows with low performance) I had 80fps as my average, so thats not a good sign that your seeing 75, I also had twice as much AA and AF and max audio.



Are you running with the newest AMD X6?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I forgot to check, but last time I did fraps my session (on my old windows with low performance) I had 80fps as my average, so thats not a good sign that your seeing 75, I also had twice as much AA and AF and max audio.



So which drivers are you using and with which crossfire profiles?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> SO.... after picking up a 5970



So much for that house


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So much for that house


Not even a dent in the fund


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> SO.... after picking up a 5970 I've been testing BC2 fairly extensively and no matter what I do I cannot get this game to run higher than 60% usage on each GPU. I even clocked my CPU over 4Ghz and it made little to no difference. I'm running DX11 4xAA 8xAF everything on High (med audio to alleviate CPU stress) and HBAO on. An average run in a 32 player server is about 45, 110, 75 (min, max, avg) but I cannot get the GPU usage any higher...
> 
> So for anyone else running crossfire 5000 series or a 5970, please let me know which drivers and catalyst application profiles you're using.




@ 2560x1600 8xAA 16xAF, I get usual 80%+ per card(except for snow maps, that one rush one that wasn't in the demo is @ 99% almost all the time), and dips up and down depending on what I'm looking at. Using the official 10.4 driver, and the Apr07 Profiles. Dual 5870 1GB.

@ 5870x1080, and 2xaa and 16xAF, I get 99% with very few dips below that.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> @ 2560x1600 8xAA 16xAF, I get usual 80%+ per card(except for snow maps, that one rush one that wasn't in the demo is @ 99% almost all the time), and dips up and down depending on what I'm looking at. Using the official 10.4 driver, and the Apr07 Profiles. Dual 5870 1GB.
> 
> @ 5870x1080, and 2xaa and 16xAF, I get 99% with very few dips below that.



Ok, I must be doing something wrong then. Ill try purging CCC from the registry and some other stuff. The odd thing is that all my benchmarks are scoring where they should. FML

It looks like your GPU load is varying by resolution.. since im only at 1920x1080 I shouldnt expect 99% usage I suppose.


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Yeah, resolution is definately a big part of it. It's actually good timing for you to ask, as I've been doing TONNES of games testing with these cards investigating performance differences with the new bios I got from XFX. Unless I'm running eyefinity or high AA, 2 cards pretty much destroys _everything_ out there.


----------



## Scrizz (May 4, 2010)

i hate u all!!!

I want a proper BF nao!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Are you running with the newest AMD X6?



Yep, and its sexy.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> So which drivers are you using and with which crossfire profiles?



I am using Cat 10.4 officials, and I havent even tried any profiles yet, and wasn't using them before when I had 80fps average.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ok, I must be doing something wrong then. Ill try purging CCC from the registry and some other stuff. The odd thing is that all my benchmarks are scoring where they should. FML
> 
> It looks like your GPU load is varying by resolution.. since im only at 1920x1080 I shouldnt expect 99% usage I suppose.



Maybe its time for a new windows, I didn't want to, but I finally took the plunge and I don't regret it at all.


----------



## boise49ers (May 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, and its sexy.


Can I have your Quad


----------



## rizla1 (May 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Use the updater. Should do it automatically if you launch BC2 from the Games folder.



thanks it worked.
and straight away i was in thanks , i think the weapon balance is good so far.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Can I have your Quad



It's actually sitting behind my computer monitor right now, but I think a friend of a friend is buying it (sounds kinda shady saying it like that ), it had only been in use for like 3 days before I got the X6, lol.


----------



## Marineborn (May 4, 2010)

GImme that quad core sucka


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yep, and its sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was able to nuke the registry yesterday so CCC would revert to default settings. BC2 is running smoother and averaging higher GPU usage than before (70% ish) I agree it's probably a good idea to reinstall Windows but I was saving that as a last resort although I have had 4850 crossfire, single 5850, 5850 crossfire, and 5970 all running on this windows install. I think I'll borrow a HDD from work today and put a fresh W7 on it to test before I format my drive. 

I dont know.. I'm thinking that i might never see the same performance you're seeing since you're running DDR3 but I guess I'll find out tonight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2010)

My DDR3 speed is only at 1600, from what I noticed it really isn't any faster than my old DDR2 I was running at 1100. 

But I now have an issue myself, I was running the game all OC'd yesterday just fine, today I put on sound drivers as I had just been using the defaults from W7. And my game started freezing and locking up my system. All sound would be going through the background, I could continue talking to Marineborn on Skype, but my game window would be locked, and I couldn't alt tab out of the game, num lock or caps lock wouldn't light up. So I kept lowering my OC's and finally went back to stock settings and it still locked up. So I uninstalled the sound drivers and it worked for a while longer, but then locked up again, so I'm pretty confused.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

That is strange did you leave Overdrive locked in CCC? If it's unlocked you might have to excplicitly revert each card to default clocks manually in Overdrive even if Afterburner has been disabled. Overdrive remembers clocks regardless of the app which set them. That _could_ explain why the cards kept crashing when you thought they were stock..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2010)

Yep left Overdrive locked, it's showing everything greyed out and all stock.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

Hmmm ok, what is Cat AI set to? Advanced showed less stability when I was overclocking. 

y'know this is like the blind leading the blind right?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2010)

I do have it set to advanced, but I also had it on that when I played for like 2 hours yesterday, but I might have to give that a shot. I do see a lot of BC2 freezing being attributed to onboard sound, but I have been running this board with a AII 240, PII 720, PII 955, and the 6 core and played BC2 with all of those processors and never ever had this issue all with the same mobo.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

There is a chance your issues is related to the most recent patch as well. I say run any other benchmark and game you can find and If your system smokes them with stability then BF is just crap. I've never played a BF game that wasn't a complete gong show but I still love the games. It's tough to test a new system on a game that come with more baggage than a 45yo divorcee. 

Try putting your sound to medium.. I havent been playing as much as I've just been testing BC2 and I think with medium sounds the game freezes less. 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...1061724-my-game-keeps-freezing-new-patch.html

edit: For others using realtek sound and experiencing sound looping hard locks. 

 Originally Posted by evilpioneer  View Post
- installing realtek's 2.46 driver had a major impact, I'd recommend it over any other previous version, and especially over drivers that came with the OS
I did this a few days ago and it solved my sound looping, hard lockup issues.


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

I had MAJOR issues last night..servers were screwed...*seen 8559 ping!*


8559 PING, then drop back to 45...slowly go up to 9k again, drop back...there was only 95 servers available @ about 12PM, and only 4 were 32-player.

Methinks NA host companies are having issues! Went on 7 servers, all the same issue!

Not surising though....I can't see 10 feet out my front door due to a snowstorm that blew in. Went from shortsa couple of days ago, back to winter parkas!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I had MAJOR issues last night..servers were screwed...*seen 8559 ping!*
> 
> 
> 8559 PING, then drop back to 45...slowly go up to 9k again, drop back...there was only 95 servers available @ about 12PM, and only 4 were 32-player.
> ...



Yeah you guys got smoked by that storm.. and 90k winds. 

Also, when you posted your GPU usage you didnt mention FPS or player count....


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

I always play in full servers. If I cannot get into a full 32-man one I'll hop into an realtively empty one, and usually by the end of the first round the server is full. Makes me feel followed..LOL. Works out good every time though...


I get avg 90FPS, soemtimes way over 100, sometimes dips below 60. But i need about 10 players right in front of me, and TONNES of snow, or smoke, or something, to get below-60 dips...the PC beta map, when second MCOMs open up...pretty hectic on the highway, almost never dips below 60, unless a rocket blows up in my face. The other snow map is worse FPS-wise, and nothing I do seems ot drop the 60FPS-dips..seems cpu-related.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

I was averaging close to 75 and rarely dipping to 45 (when it felt like the whole map exploded) with everything set to the highest possible quality including shadows.. but my card was running stock. Also at a lower res than you. 

I alread got a spare HDD formatted for tonight so I can run it on a clean install in W7 x64. So I'll know if it's my install or something else


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Remember that I'm running 2x5870 1GB's, so my FPS is higher due to clocks. Running 950/1250 ATM. You _might_ easily break stock 5870 speeds..but maybe not. Ram speed really helps with AA.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Remember that I'm running 2x5870 1GB's, so my FPS is higher due to clocks. Running 950/1250 ATM. You _might_ easily break stock 5870 speeds..but maybe not. Ram speed really helps with AA.



I've not tried pushing the card too hard yet but I do have a profile in afterburner @ 830/1200 but I didn't test it since I fixed CCC yesterday. Did your OC make that much of a difference?


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

yeah, but I'm running 2560x1600, or 5870x1080, so I got a buttload of work for my gpus to do in any situation.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 4, 2010)

My system has been giving me guff. After playing in Single Screen mode, I switch back to dual screen mode for web surfing etc. When I do that, my first screen goes blue and my second goes black then freezes. Ive had to purge all my video drivers and reinstall. Now my 4850 is default clocked at 500mhz and 750 mhz. The stock clock is 625mhz and 993 mhz. WTF?


----------



## Nick89 (May 4, 2010)

So have they nuked any of the weapons yet?


----------



## cadaveca (May 4, 2010)

Seems like I'm not getting mowed down by medics so much any more...Since the last patch, I've actually been playing really good, and I doubt it has anything to do with me...been top on the server a few times in the past week or so. It's definately changed, but I obviously like the change.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 5, 2010)

Is it just me or is it actually easier to get kills with high ping? (>200). It's seem like my shots connect more, and it's harder for me to get killed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Seems like I'm not getting mowed down by medics so much any more...Since the last patch, I've actually been playing really good, and I doubt it has anything to do with me...been top on the server a few times in the past week or so. It's definately changed, but I obviously like the change.



Thats because they nerfed the M60 something wicked. At range it now takes as many shots to kill with an M60 as it does with most Assault rifles. And I'm talking about shots that connect, so a gun with a much larger bullet and far slower rate of fire needs to hit as many times with to kill, the only real way to play Medic now is to use Magnum ammo on anything. I know they nerfed explosive damage too, but as the 1 close quarters class with no explosive weapons I now don't play so much close quarters with the Medic.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

Scrizz, stop lurking and get on, me and laughingman are playing, thats right I'm watching you!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Scrizz, stop lurking and get on, me and laughingman are playing, thats right I'm watching you!



Ill join soon. too. Just Working out some kinks in my system. gotta clock to 675mhz and 1000mhz. I found that any jitters i had get fixed when I OC to that one.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

Well trip, I'm hitting 100% GPU use on both cards. (Well 99%)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well trip, I'm hitting 100% GPU use on both cards. (Well 99%)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100504/Capture010972.jpg



Nice gunning this evening 

You're hitting 99% occasionally but it looks like your averaging between 80-90%. Still better than what I saw tonight. Even running the game on a clean install didn't make a difference. I'm completely stumped.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Nice gunning this evening
> 
> You're hitting 99% occasionally but it looks like your averaging between 80-90%. Still better than what I saw tonight. Even running the game on a clean install didn't make a difference. I'm completely stumped.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100505/Untitled.jpg



Yeah, I finally got my Air Warfare pin, previous to tonight I've only had I think 7 kills from that chopper.

But yeah, your GPU use does seem low, kinda of strange, I feel your pain though, I'm still tryign to figure out the crash. I do think it's the audio, but it needs a bit more testing, and if it is I'm kinda SOL and will have to run audio through the vid cards (which I was testing tonight).


----------



## travva (May 5, 2010)

kurgan is your stuff still freezing bro? it's good to see someone else having this god forsaken issue!! it's been driving me insane, i'd list all of the shit i've tried to fix it but i won't bore you. what i think the issue is possibly related to punkbuster and realtek drivers, there's a 170+ page thread on EA, and most of them are probably guys w/ unstable rigs, but there are a few there that seem to know their stuff. i've test my rig w/ everything from linx, to prime95(24 hours), furmark, occt gpu, etc etc. it's very annoying. can you let me know if you figure out what's causing your stuff to freeze?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

travva said:


> kurgan is your stuff still freezing bro? it's good to see someone else having this god forsaken issue!! it's been driving me insane, i'd list all of the shit i've tried to fix it but i won't bore you. what i think the issue is possibly related to punkbuster and realtek drivers, there's a 170+ page thread on EA, and most of them are probably guys w/ unstable rigs, but there are a few there that seem to know their stuff. i've test my rig w/ everything from linx, to prime95(24 hours), furmark, occt gpu, etc etc. it's very annoying. can you let me know if you figure out what's causing your stuff to freeze?



Yes it was today, but then I switched to pushing my audio out through my 5850's and I didn't have any crashes, I also went into the device manager and flat out disabled my Realtek audio. I only got to test about an hour like that, but it was working. So I suggest giving that a shot if you haven't yet. I don't think I will have time to play tomorrow or Thursday to test anymore, maybe Friday.


----------



## travva (May 5, 2010)

well, im trying the 2.46 driver like trip suggested. i don't have any hdmi stuff on my crappy monitor so i have to go w/ this for now. let me know though man if you play for hours and it doesn't freeze. if so it might be time for me to buy a new sound card. curiously, what kind of mobo did you get w/ your new setup? or it's the same one?


----------



## johnnyfiive (May 5, 2010)

dang it, sc2 is taking up my time! i need to get back on the bc2 train.


----------



## travva (May 5, 2010)

hmm, looks like gigabyte just posted an update on their site for the realtek hd audio, and it's 2.46! man if this made bc2 more stable i'd be a happy camper.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

travva said:


> well, im trying the 2.46 driver like trip suggested. i don't have any hdmi stuff on my crappy monitor so i have to go w/ this for now. let me know though man if you play for hours and it doesn't freeze. if so it might be time for me to buy a new sound card. curiously, what kind of mobo did you get w/ your new setup? or it's the same one?



Still using my GD-70, and I tried Realtek 2.46, was looking good, but then I got a crash after about 45min, which was a way longer time than previous crashes so I figured that wasn't bad. So I rebooted my comp, hoped in the game and crashed in about 30 seconds, which was way faster than I ever had before, so they didn't fix anything for me, hopefully they do for you.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2010)

so all you crashers are on realtek? are you using their EAX emulater?


----------



## travva (May 5, 2010)

not using any emulator that i know of mussels. just the normal drivers for me. man this blows. im gonna try to go play for awhile and see what happens. i even took my router out of the equation (i've got 2 routers so i'm double nated). maybe that has something to do w/ some weird punkbuster shit trying to phone home.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 5, 2010)

Sometime it freezes sometime it's not. Usually during loading or the first few seconds after it loaded.  And I didn't change drivers or anything since I installed this game...

EDIT: I still have the process stuck in taskmanager after closing the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

^^^ Fav weapon M60! I always remember you as Assault, have you converted?

Also I did manage to get out of 1 crash today. I was alt tabbed out on TPU and then my typing lagged out, but it finally appeared like 10 seconds later. I opened task manager to see if anything was not responding, and everything looked good. So I clicked back on BC2, it went full screen and all it did was flash black then white black then white, over and over, I swear I almost went into a seizure, I was able to alt tab out and close it though.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 5, 2010)

That was like months ago before the major patch. I got over 600 kills with it, the weapon with most kills.

I started with Assault, then Recon, Medic, and Engineer. I'm playing Engineer the most now. Fav kit: Engineer, fav weapon: M60, isn't that weird?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2010)

a bug in the latest ubuntu upgrade pretty much locked up the entire server. TS will be down for only a few hours.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> That was like months ago before the major patch. I got over 600 kills with it, the weapon with most kills.
> 
> I started with Assault, then Recon, Medic, and Engineer. I'm playing Engineer the most now. Fav kit: Engineer, fav weapon: M60, isn't that weird?



Did you change your spec for the M60 after the nerf? I use to use the health pack spec in slot 1 and the accuracy spec in slot 2, but now I have to use magnum ammo. Also I too have been playing Eng a lot, I just love the PP2000.


----------



## Nick89 (May 5, 2010)

So did they nerf any of the sniper rifles? or shotguns?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 5, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> So did they nerf any of the sniper rifles? or shotguns?



M95 got nerfed by decreasing the rang of 1 hit kills I believe. 

The 40mm SGN had the damage decreased per pellet/dart. 

Details here: http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/04/21/ch-ch-ch-changes.aspx


----------



## kid41212003 (May 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Did you change your spec for the M60 after the nerf? I use to use the health pack spec in slot 1 and the accuracy spec in slot 2, but now I have to use magnum ammo. Also I too have been playing Eng a lot, I just love the PP2000.



I'm always using magnum + LW, and I only play Medic in Rush mode and attacker side. I mostly use the MG36 now, it has low recoil and a nice scope.


----------



## OnBoard (May 5, 2010)

So all bronze means vehicles/stationary weapons too? 

Finally hit bronze on all weapons but no insignia. http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/OnBoard

For realtek drivers I'm using 6.0.1.5973, not quite sure what 2.xx number that would be. These are dated 3.11.2009.
^^ I don't crash ever, forgot to mention.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 5, 2010)

maybe you need the 40mm SGN?


----------



## Black Haru (May 5, 2010)

according to lemode, that insignia is glitched. 

I may be on today (I really hope so) but life kinda hates BC2 right now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 5, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> So did they nerf any of the sniper rifles? or shotguns?



Magnum ammo no longer works on sniper rifles at long range.  No matter what it will always be a 2 hit weapon.  Magnum ammo may give you a 1 hit kill at short range.  So if you are still using it for your sniper rifle, pick something else.  At long range you won't notice a difference.  Head shots are still 1 hit and you don't need magnum ammo for that.


----------



## lemode (May 5, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> So all bronze means vehicles/stationary weapons too?
> 
> Finally hit bronze on all weapons but no insignia. http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/OnBoard
> 
> ...



Aside from you missing the 40mm shotgun bronze star…both the all bronze and weapon bronze insignias are broken it’s a known bug.


----------



## OnBoard (May 5, 2010)

lemode said:


> Aside from you missing the 40mm shotgun bronze star…both the all bronze and weapon bronze insignias are broken it’s a known bug.



OK, seems I need to aim for 2 platinums then  (and maybe start choosing 40mm shotty, was more usefull in BF2142, as support only had a shotgun)

Oh there is a new row of pins too :-o SPECACT stuff, hmm, what ever that is. Assault SPECACT Knowledge <- 4 new insignias too.
edit: http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/518919.page


----------



## lemode (May 5, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> OK, seems I need to aim for 2 platinums then  (and maybe start choosing 40mm shotty, was more usefull in BF2142, as support only had a shotgun)
> 
> Oh there is a new row of pins too :-o SPECACT stuff, hmm, what ever that is. Assault SPECACT Knowledge <- 4 new insignias too.



That camouflage DLC that we can't get yet for the PC.

I’ve seen it on Xbox live. The medic (even in sand/snow maps) is in green camo. I have reconsidered its worth since seeing it with my own eyes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2010)

Well got to test some this morning, running sound through the 5850's and no crashes, completely disabled onboard sound. So that must have been the issue.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2010)

TS back up


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

Had one of my best sniper rounds ever today so I thought I would share  I've switched from magnum ammo to body armor on my sniper kit and it is REALLY nice. Takes three body shots to kill from most snipers, that is to say one body shot, take cover for only a few seconds and you can take another body shot without dying!

On Port valdez as attacker


----------



## Animalpak (May 6, 2010)

Lot at my worldwide position im the 10001


----------



## travva (May 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well got to test some this morning, running sound through the 5850's and no crashes, completely disabled onboard sound. So that must have been the issue.



still the same as of right now?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 6, 2010)

I will not be on for the next few days.  Helping with the Chimp Challenge on Folding.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

travva said:


> still the same as of right now?



Yep.


----------



## Flak (May 6, 2010)

Finally started working on Medic, just got the MG36 and I think I'm in love.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

MG36? Hmm, haven't tried it since the update.  However the XM8 LMG is very nice.


---------------------------------
Hey guys here's a heads up about the EA forums
source

If you get banned in their forum all EA related games could also be banned.  The developer says this is happening in the US forums but does warn about the UK forums.  Just a heads up!


----------



## Flak (May 6, 2010)

To me it's pretty much the XM8 LMG but comes standard with the red dot scope.  Stats say it has higher accuracy as well, but in game experience I don't have to "waste" an accessory on the red dot scope.  Probably why I'm loving it right now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

Flak said:


> To me it's pretty much the XM8 LMG but comes standard with the red dot scope.  Stats say it has higher accuracy as well, but in game experience I don't have to "waste" an accessory on the red dot scope.  Probably why I'm loving it right now.



Yup, your right about the scope.  And it's just like the XM8 LMG. I can't tell the difference except the scope is better for me on the MG36.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2010)

Client R8/Server R12 in QA. Some more good fixes including receiving points while you're dead and apparently a zoom/crouch toggle! Sweet.



> The next release of the game client is currently in QA.
> 
> We will perform another synchronized client/server update. It is expected to take place early next week.
> 
> ...



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-service-update/1088496-client-r8-server-r12-qa.html


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2010)

Excellent about the knifing, I got tired of hacking with no result so I switched to 'execution pistol' for awhile. I much prefer the knife though. Points after you're dead is going to be big for me too, but it may increase the amount of Jihadi quads and copters. Also, chat log and chat improvement is awesome. Now they need a server joining cancel button, if that makes any sense.


----------



## OnBoard (May 6, 2010)

R8/R12 looks like a winner, didn't even know about a knife change. Just wondered why they don't die when I've already knifed them several times and then sometimes it only takes once.


----------



## Black Haru (May 6, 2010)

*Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter*

THANK GOD!!!

I hope I am not the only person tired of dying from ridiculousness tracer-rocket kills.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

They are really rolling out some nice patches now that add a lot and fix things that need to be fixed, this is where it's really going to polish the small things, nice too see.



Black Haru said:


> *Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter*
> 
> THANK GOD!!!
> 
> I hope I am not the only person tired of dying from ridiculousness tracer-rocket kills.



I have barely ever got air time as pilot or as gunner, I had 7 total kills in choppers till like 2 days ago when Trip flew and I got to be nose gunner and it was great. I know it was nerfed, but feels like it should.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

> Gameplay - Weapon tweaks have been implemented based on PC public feedback


HA, I believe more nerfs are coming!  Look at how generic that statement is.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> *Gameplay - Countermeasures can be fired when driving a helicopter*
> 
> THANK GOD!!!
> 
> I hope I am not the only person tired of dying from ridiculousness tracer-rocket kills.



Yeah after the tracer buff it got harder to accomplish anything in the attack choppers but it wasn't really that bad. Now with the counter measures and improved handling I look forward to dominating from the sky. I hope they didn't make the choppers too easy to fly however. I liked when nobody even tried to take my chopper. 




1Kurgan1 said:


> They are really rolling out some nice patches now that add a lot and fix things that need to be fixed, this is where it's really going to polish the small things, nice too see. I have barely ever got air time as pilot or as gunner, I had 7 total kills in choppers till like 2 days ago when Trip flew and I got to be nose gunner and it was great. I know it was nerfed, but feels like it should.



You were a pretty lethal gunner... being able to remove tracers is going to make things interesting. 

Agreed, DICE appears to be getting some hard work done lately. Good for them. I'm curious what they mean by *"Gameplay - Weapon tweaks have been implemented based on PC public feedback"*. I have the feeling this will be the revival of the 40mm SGN and the G3 back to what they deserve to be and MAYBE optical upgrades for M14 and G3. 

I don't think we'll see the gunner's primary get changed again.. DICE knows how PC players fly and shoot. They gave use weaker choppers at first intentionally I'm sure of it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

Well look at the last time they made that comment.  What they did was nerf the 40nm shotgun, the M16, M95, M60 and the G3.  Although they did improve other weapons.  So my guess is that they've got something similar planned again.  What weapons will be involved?  We have to wait and see.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

> Server Browser - Pings are sent via an alternate mechanism, which should work for non-Administrator users as well






> Client - New chat system allows chatting when dead (but not during end of round) and keeps a 100 lines log






> Server Browser - Join queue system when attempting to join a full server






> Client - Toggle/hold zoom is user controllable






> Gameplay - Helicopter handling has been tweaked




I really really like the sound of this patch! so many great things gameplay and client wise!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

Why don't they allow chat at end of round?  That doesn't make much sense.  We currently can do that now albeit limited time is given before the next round loads.  If they are finally going to allow chat when you are at the respawn screen why not allow chat when the round ends?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 6, 2010)

*Client - Any points you get while being dead will be added to your score*

THANK FUCKING GOD! i would blow a tank up with the CG and get like a added up to 400 score but still only have 50 or so since they didnt get them for dying


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well look at the last time they made that comment.  What they did was nerf the 40nm shotgun, the M16, M95, M60 and the G3.  Although they did improve other weapons.  So my guess is that they've got something similar planned again.  What weapons will be involved?  We have to wait and see.



I agree but I have the feeling these changes are actually based on community feedback as opposed to Demize99 just pushing all changes on the PC from console data. From what I gather over there (uk forum) these are what I think the community (over there) is bitching about. 

Gustav - still OP and splash is rediculous. (personally I don't think engineers should have rockets designed for infantry... they're engineers repair a vehicle or blown one up. The RPG7 and AT4 are good enough to solve any situation the engineer should encounter)

G3- Did not need a nerf

40 mm SGN - did not need a nerf

An-94 - did not need a buffing

The "reintroduce M14 and G3 optics thread" has over 1000 votes and 80% are in favor of bringing them back. I really have a strong feeling this is possible.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I agree but I have the feeling these changes are actually based on community feedback as opposed to Demize99 just pushing all changes on the PC from console data. From what I gather over there (uk forum) these are what I think the community (over there) is bitching about.
> 
> Gustav - still OP and splash is rediculous. (personally I don't think engineers should have rockets designed for infantry... they're engineers repair a vehicle or blown one up. The RPG7 and AT4 are good enough to solve any situation the engineer should encounter)
> 
> ...



I would hope that's the case.  But you have to find it odd they simply don't say they are doing that.  Which makes me a tad skeptical.  Here is what needs to happen IMO:
-M14 Mod 0, G3 needs a buff along with optical scope
-M95 needs a faster reload time and better accuracy (since they nerfed it)
-40nm gl needs a buff
-M16 needs a buff it was fine before the nerf
-GOL needs a slight improvement in bullet drop to reflect it's accuracy stats.  It drops way to soon IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

It's kind of weird, but after the weapon changes, I actually get killed more often by explosives than I did before. I really didn't notice that many Medics before, and it does seem like there are a bit less snipers now (because of the M95 nerf?). Have those people all migrated to using explosives? I generally play Eng lately and love my AT4's, something use the M2CG, but I generally feel the pp2000 is all I need as a killing machine for infantry.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I would hope that's the case.  But you have to find it odd they simply don't say they are doing that.  Which makes me a tad skeptical.  Here is what needs to happen IMO:
> -M14 Mod 0, G3 needs a buff along with optical scope
> -M95 needs a faster reload time and better accuracy (since they nerfed it)
> -40nm gl needs a buff
> ...



I think it's strange they dont list the specifics before releasing the weapon changes but at the same time no matter what they change people will complain and rant about it. I think they're just delaying the inevitable rage for later. 

You'd buff the 40mm gL? 

I agree with your other thoughts.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

If they nerf the CG again (which I think they will) people will silently stop playing the game.  People want weapons that are easy to use.  This is one of the reasons why MW2 is so popular.  If they make BC2 harder by making the weapons weaker people will simply move on to something else IMO.  Right now, people are using the MGs and CG because they are user friendly.  

I find it odd they don't see the obvious trend in all this.  People migrate to the weapon(s) that do the most damage.  If their aren't any (which I think they may try to do) then servers empty out IMO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If they nerf the CG again (which I think they will) people will silently stop playing the game.  People want weapons that are easy to use.  This is one of the reasons why MW2 is so popular.  If they make BC2 harder by making the weapons weaker people will simply move on to something else IMO.  Right now, people are using the MGs and CG because they are user friendly.
> 
> I find it odd they don't see the obvious trend in all this.  People migrate to the weapon(s) that do the most damage.  If their aren't any (which I think they may try to do) then servers empty out IMO.



The M60 without Magnum ammo is a pretty craptastic gun now, and that was heavily used. I now play Medic a lot less, but thats also because I have a pp2000 fetish. If they nerf explosives a bit more and it causes people to leave... good riddance. BF series has a strong following, not like the MW console following, but BF won't need that to be successful, BC2 competes with MW1 for daily playing time on xfire, and usually beats out MW2. So thats good enough to keep it floating.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2010)

If people stop playing because the CG is nerfed even further than that's fine with me. I think DICE has a better game on their hands when combat is more oriented on bullets. I agree it's awesome to use rockets and shells to blow holes in walls but as a primary combat mechanic it fails IMO. 

People who instantly migrate to the easiest weapons are the same people who most likely won't be playing 6 months from now. It's all about instant gratification for those players and I can't wait for them to leave.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

They said the same thing about the blackhawk when that got nerfed.  I remember it well, "good riddance, etc".  The number of people that left the game after that was pretty big.  Only to retweak it years later.  My point is that nerfing weapons has never solved the problem and IMO will never be a problem solver.  All it does is annoy people.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 6, 2010)

well im tired of playing games that cater to the pussy crowd that need to use 1-2 weapons out of 20 this is BATTLEIFLED its not MODERN WARFARE we have classes with specialties and roles they should play id be glad if half the MW junkies left rambo medics that cant revive or toss health packs assualt players that never drop ammo when there squad is screaming for it.  

If i want easy games ill go play other cookie cutter FPSes theres a metric shit ton of them the only thing that aggrevates me is when weapons make no sense.. example knife to the face your dead thats normal sniper bullet to the face your dead okay thats whats suppose to happen.... 3 shotgun rounds point blank between the eyes and people survive  the m60 was a bit munch it was possible to snipe with that thing, lol.  As far as best weapon games go if people are that concerned go play UT3 and just spam rockets.

its impossible to please everyone thats a fact

im also tired of shitty games that require no skill to play. I get my ass kicked by kurgan Lemode hell just about everyone   but they have SKILL  using a rocket in close quarters or a 40mm GL is not skill its just retards that cant be bothered to actually play


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> They said the same thing about the blackhawk when that got nerfed.  I remember it well, "good riddance, etc".  The number of people that left the game after that was pretty big.  Only to retweak it years later.



The thing I have learned from playing mmo's is... tweaks never end. After years, other things have changed signifigantly and that warrant a rebuffing is certain scenarios. The major reason I feel the GL's are over used and I hate them is ammo boxes. As an Eng with an M2CG you have a great option, but you still have to get out there and kill people. Thats because you can't hide forever, and also because their guns are horrible at range, so it's not really worth taking pot shots at distance.

But Assault gets the easy way their guns can be pretty lethal at range, the GL can be awesome at range, and they don't ever have to worry about ammo. So maybe thinking about it, nerfing the ammo box cooldown time would be a better idea, especially since they seem to rarely drop it to help others.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> rambo medics that cant revive or toss health packs



Why not Rambo and rez, drop health packs, thats where they are most useful, thats what I try to do.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

That could be easily solved if they simply allowed for team death match.  As you can see, even when they don't include that mode people will simply use Rush and/or Conquest and make it into their own team death match.  

Yup, I've seen it often and for the most part they care less about flags, mcoms and in some cases their fellow teammates.  I say give them what they want.  Because it's not stopping them from doing it in game modes not designed for it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> They said the same thing about the blackhawk when that got nerfed.  I remember it well, "good riddance, etc".  The number of people that left the game after that was pretty big.  Only to retweak it years later.  My point is that nerfing weapons has never solved the problem and IMO will never be a problem solver.  All it does is annoy people.




I agree, many weapon nerfs in most games just screw things up. It's almost impossible to balance one weapon when these games are basically rock/paper/scissors. 

I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The thing I have learned from playing mmo's is... tweaks never end. After years, other things have changed signifigantly and that warrant a rebuffing is certain scenarios. The major reason I feel the GL's are over used and I hate them is ammo boxes. As an Eng with an M2CG you have a great option, but you still have to get out there and kill people. Thats because you can't hide forever, and also because their guns are horrible at range, so it's not really worth taking pot shots at distance.
> 
> But Assault gets the easy way their guns can be pretty lethal at range, the GL can be awesome at range, and they don't ever have to worry about ammo. So maybe thinking about it, nerfing the ammo box cooldown time would be a better idea, especially since they seem to rarely drop it to help others.



My experience with the CG is that it's a aimbotter's weapon of choice.  I wouldn't lump everyone up that uses the CG to be "just good".  I've seen some funky 90 and 180 degree bends using the CG to head shot players at range to be "just good".  So it's my opinion is more about those that aimbot more so then people using it on others.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

Also I got to ask, has anyone tried the M93R? I finally tried that for the first time the other day since i used it in the beta (where it was horrible). And I knew they buffed it, but wow, I think I'm in love, I have even found myself running around with that out when I have ammo in my main gun, I really like it. It flat out sucks are range where you could use the M1911 and the 412 to kill people, but up close, where a handgun should be used, I just find it much better.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2010)

Any thoughts on my post here guys? It's from Shev's 470 FS thread. 



> Maybe I should do this over PM (or we take it to the BC2 Clubhouse) but...
> 
> I am confused why you say you are dying to go back to ATI and trying to sell this considering how awesome BFBC2 apparently looks (and frankly also confused at HOW it looks like that because there is a pretty noticeable improvement even in those jpegs, like you say). I know it's not your number one game right now (and actually tohught you sold that too) but still. I got a pretty nice IQ improvement going from my GTX 280 to my 5850 though that was mainly in AA quality as far as I can tell. I definitely don't see such sharp textures or the high-detailed "wear and tear" on the RPG that you pointed out.
> 
> So I guess in addition to being curious why you are looking to sell it so bad I mainly am looking for more IQ comparison and discussion re. BC2 and different setups (cards, DX versions, etc)



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1883457#post1883457


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

the M95 most definitely did not get an accuracy nerf in the last update... My accuracy has only gone up with the weapon since the last update. 

They definitely did nerf long range body damage, but that doesnt bother me  I get %79.6 headshot kills anyway


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

Was the M93R tweaked?  From what I recall that weapon needed an accuracy improvement.  If you move from side to side with that weapon your accuracy went all over the place.  You had to be standing still to get any decent accuracy from that weapon.  But I've not tried it since the update though.




SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> the M95 most definitely did not get an accuracy nerf in the last update... My accuracy has only gone up with the weapon since the last update.
> 
> They definitely did nerf long range body damage, but that doesnt bother me  I get %79.6 headshot kills anyway



I was talking about improving the accuracy since they nerfed it's bullet damage.  It's bullet drop now after it was nerfed is unwarranted.  The reason for such a bullet drop was do to the amount of damage it could do.  Shooting the rifle reminds me of a bow and arrow the way the bullet drops so fast.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I was talking about improving the accuracy since they nerfed it's bullet damage.  It's bullet drop now after it was nerfed is unwarranted.  The reason for such a bullet drop was do to the amount of damage it could do.  Shooting the rifle reminds me of a bow and arrow the way the bullet drops so fast.



As far as I can tell the bullet drop has never changed, I use the m95 more than any other weapon and I am quite used to it and it is always the same.... the bullet drop really never extends below the first range dot (using the 12x scope) so I dont mind.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> As far as I can tell the bullet drop has never changed, I use the m95 more than any other weapon and I am quite used to it and it is always the same.... the bullet drop really never extends below the first range dot (using the 12x scope) so I dont mind.



I didn't say it changed.  Its my opinion that since they decrease bullet damage that the current bullet drop of the weapon should be improved to compensate along with a faster reload time.  That would be a good trade off regardless if you still like it as is.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Was the M93R tweaked?  From what I recall that weapon needed an accuracy improvement.  If you move from side to side with that weapon your accuracy went all over the place.  You had to be standing still to get any decent accuracy from that weapon.  But I've not tried it since the update though.



I don't move side to side, I go right through. I hate dolphin diving, bunny hoping, or zig zagging, I find my target and run right through them, or die trying. So it might be less accurate while strafing, but I rarely strafe in combat, just not my style, for running straight at them like a mad man with a twitching eye, it works great, if it doesn't work, the sound and amount of bullets makes them crap their pants and sometimes showmanship is enough, if they are like "oh crap" then you move in for the knifing.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I didn't say it changed.  Its my opinion that since they decrease bullet damage that the current bullet drop of the weapon should be improved to compensate along with a faster reload time.  That would be a good trade off regardless if you still like it as is.



haha now I get it. while I think that might be a nice way to compensate (and it makes sense since the m95 is such a powerful rifle (854m/s muzzle velocity versus a lower velocity on the GOL) personally it would mess my consistency up


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't move side to side, I go right through. I hate dolphin diving, bunny hoping, or zig zagging, I find my target and run right through them, or die trying. So it might be less accurate while strafing, but I rarely strafe in combat, just not my style, for running straight at them like a mad man with a twitching eye, it works great, if it doesn't work, the sound and amount of bullets makes them crap their pants and sometimes showmanship is enough, if they are like "oh crap" then you move in for the knifing.



I know how annoying that script is.  I however don't stand still.  Even when moving forward the accuracy of that pistol goes wacky.  When I compare that to the 1911 it's night and day.  But if you are able to use it then it fits your style of play.







SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> haha now I get it. while I think that might be a nice way to compensate (and it makes sense since the m95 is such a powerful rifle (854m/s muzzle velocity versus a lower velocity on the GOL) personally it would mess my consistency up



You know you got me thinking about something.  All sniper rifles bullet speed is way to slow.  I found myself time and time again missing a target who moved after I fired.  I don't believe it's lag because they were able to move out the way with no stuttering, pausing, etc.  It's the speed of the bullet and to me it's just to slow.   When I compare the bullet speed to BF2 they did it right in that game.  

I recall a few times when I'm sniping a sniper and I do strife to avoid being hit when he fires and nearly every time he misses.  I did this little glitch and didn't think of it as such until now .  This is at sniper's range but even still it shouldn't be and I still consider it a glitch.

I am not saying that it should be "laser fast" but if a person moves after you fire the bullet should be able to get there fast enough to still make some contact.  Even if it's not the area you were aiming for.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I don't do the zigzag and know how annoying that script is.  I however don't stand still.  Even when moving forward the accuracy of that pistol goes wacky.  When I compare that to the 1911 it's night and day.  But if you are able to use it then it fits your style of play.



I been trying to move away from the M1911, not cause it's a bad weapon, and not because everyone uses it, but because it doesn't fit me. I did great with it, but the REX is really me, I just like the look when I reload it, makes me feel badass. This I most likely will continue using with my Medic setup. And use the M93R with everything else, or at the very least, with Engineer. I have found that I seem to kill as well if not better with those guns anyways, maybe I just needed some time to adapt. Or maybe it's the range that I use pistols at, I'm not to worried about accuracy as I use them mostly when point blank, it seems at arms reach range, even a pistol only takes a few bullets to put someone down, so a pistol can go toe to toe with a main weapon, and you can't miss when the guns almost right in their mouth.


----------



## lemode (May 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I been trying to move away from the M1911, not cause it's a bad weapon, and not because everyone uses it, but because it doesn't fit me. I did great with it, but the REX is really me, I just like the look when I reload it, makes me feel badass. This I most likely will continue using with my Medic setup. And use the M93R with everything else, or at the very least, with Engineer. I have found that I seem to kill as well if not better with those guns anyways, maybe I just needed some time to adapt. Or maybe it's the range that I use pistols at, I'm not to worried about accuracy as I use them mostly when point blank, it seems at arms reach range, even a pistol only takes a few bullets to put someone down, so a pistol can go toe to toe with a main weapon, and you can't miss when the guns almost right in their mouth.



I only need like 13 kills with each pistol to get a gold/silver star. I just don’t use pistols…ever even though I did the first week after release.

If they are typically in melee range I knife them or pop off a few rounds with my primary. But the Rex is the only pistol I equip if I am not an engi (tracer darts).

Big ups to those of you who have a lot of kills with pistols.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

It's badass when I shot people with the tracert and kill them with a rocket after that.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 6, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's badass when I shot people with the tracert and kill them with a rocket after that.



When I'm Engi, I blank and I seem to always switch to my pistol when I'm out of SMG ammo. This usually leads me to plant a tracer on their head. As I die from their hail of gunfire, I'm usually uncontrollably laughing at my dumbassery. Of course, next spawn out comes the guided Gustav for retribution, but I still have to laugh.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, lol, it happened to me quite a lot too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 7, 2010)

Devs are hinting towards a G3 rebuff for those interested.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> I only need like 13 kills with each pistol to get a gold/silver star. I just don’t use pistols…ever even though I did the first week after release.
> 
> If they are typically in melee range I knife them or pop off a few rounds with my primary. But the Rex is the only pistol I equip if I am not an engi (tracer darts).
> 
> Big ups to those of you who have a lot of kills with pistols.



I don't use pistols a ton, I try to knife  But theres always that dead range where your not close enough to knife,  and you want to try and knife, but it just wont work.



El Fiendo said:


> When I'm Engi, I blank and I seem to always switch to my pistol when I'm out of SMG ammo. This usually leads me to plant a tracer on their head. As I die from their hail of gunfire, I'm usually uncontrollably laughing at my dumbassery. Of course, next spawn out comes the guided Gustav for retribution, but I still have to laugh.



Thats exactly why I stopped using tracers. I'll just fire the rocket at my targets, tracers didn't ever seem to help me a ton.


----------



## El Fiendo (May 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't use pistols a ton, I try to knife  But theres always that dead range where your not close enough to knife,  and you want to try and knife, but it just wont work.
> 
> Thats exactly why I stopped using tracers. I'll just fire the rocket at my targets, tracers didn't ever seem to help me a ton.



The only time I pull out the tracer over my handgun, is if the pilot is actually good and is being a pest. Most times I find most pilots move way too fast for their gunners, so they just end up circling the base while I pick off the odd passenger that spawns and parachutes to the ground. However, I always forget to change it back until I've headshot some guy with a tracer dart. 

I also love shooting useless players on my team in the face with the tracer, but I don't know if this impedes their vision or not.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I also love shooting useless players on my team in the face with the tracer, but I don't know if this impedes their vision or not.



at the very least, they get a cool orange glow when they're near walls/crouching.

if you aim straight down you can stick it on your own feet lol.


----------



## hv43082 (May 7, 2010)

What's the most dog tags you have collected in one round?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 7, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> What's the most dog tags you have collected in one round?



On a good round I can get 8-10 tags (though some may be duplicates). I dont have any screenshots to back that up though.

The trick is to find an a spot where 5 or so of them are congregating and get in real close. They often confuse you for one of their own squad and will ignore you until you start going Rambo on their asses.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 7, 2010)

Another new patch next week.
They are fixing the choppers back...
http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162509


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Another new patch next week.
> They are fixing the choppers back...
> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162509



sweet 

omfg i just read 
"Gameplay - Knifing people in the back works again"
"# Client - Toggle/hold crouch is user controllable"
"# Client - New chat system allows chatting when dead (but not during end of round) and keeps a 100 lines log"
"# Client - Any points you get while being dead will be added to your score
# Client - Reduced negative mouse acceleration"

source: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-service-update/1088496-client-r8-server-r12-qa.html

This patch should be pretty sweet
can't wait


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> What's the most dog tags you have collected in one round?



30


----------



## gumpty (May 7, 2010)

Weapons balance tweaks:



> Slightly increased the damage of the UZI at long range.
> The AKs74u now has more felt recoil when aiming.
> The G3, VSS, and all SemiAutomatic rifles now settle slightly faster between shots when aiming.
> The PKM, Type 88LMG, G3, An94, and 40mm shotgun have returned to their former glory.
> ...



Changes that I look forward too:



> Server - Idle kick is controllable
> Server - Teamkill-kick system is controllable
> Server - Ticket counts and bleed rate are controllable per-level
> Server - Infantry only mode available per-level
> ...



Looks like a good patch.


----------



## hv43082 (May 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 30



Pistol and knife servers don't count


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Pistol and knife servers don't count



Every server is a knife server for me, I don't go looking for pistol and knife servers, and I have never actually played on one in BC2. I've had numerous rounds with over 20 knifings it's what I do 

The round before the 30 knifings was 18 knifed actually and the round before that was 17. I've relaxed a bit on the knifing now, but sometimes I still look for blood.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 7, 2010)

I don't think it's a small fix, it's like 700 mb.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2010)

This video is regarding getting banned from the game for what he posted in the forum.


----------



## lemode (May 7, 2010)

2.0 kd lawlz


----------



## epicfail (May 7, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> What's the most dog tags you have collected in one round?



51

but like kurgan said, knife servers suck, its all about knifing people with real guns.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Devs are hinting towards a G3 rebuff for those interested.


Wait until the patch is out and they release the info on what was done 1st.  None of the weapon balances have made sense so far.

Here's another interesting tidbit.  Perhaps this is they people say the game is not coded properly for online play.


----------



## Lionheart (May 7, 2010)

is anyone getting really fast loading times in BC2, lol Im like getting 3 second load times  which is awesome, but Im also getting alot of grass detail inside buildings and shit lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 7, 2010)

Tried the PP 2000 for awhile yesterday. Decent, need more practice, but have trouble using a gun that sounds like the name of a high tech diaper.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 7, 2010)

found more info. on the up come'n patch,
they also suggest that the patch will come out on the 11th...

not 100% if this is for PC or CONSOLE....

http://resumeplay.net/home/2010/5/7/battlefield-bc2-getting-update-may-11th.html

<edit>

REMOVED

</edit>


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2010)

CarneASADA said:


> found more info. on the up come'n patch,
> they also suggest that the patch will come out on the 11th...
> 
> not 100% if this is for PC or CONSOLE....
> ...



This is old.
This was from one of the previous patches 

and may 11th is for the consoles "Coming Tuesday, May 11th an update introducing multiple balance adjustments will go live for the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions of Battlefield Bad Company 2."
source: http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...hive/2010/05/05/consoling-the-unbalanced.aspx


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 7, 2010)

So..for some reason i cant get into BC 2.  i start the program, the screen goes white and then goes straight back to the desktop.  Ive reinstalled 2 times now and have put my rig all at stock settings again.  any ideas?


----------



## Scrizz (May 8, 2010)

have you checked your drivers?

I found the 10.4a Drivers to work the best for me.


----------



## boise49ers (May 8, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> The only time I pull out the tracer over my handgun, is if the pilot is actually good and is being a pest. Most times I find most pilots move way too fast for their gunners, so they just end up circling the base while I pick off the odd passenger that spawns and parachutes to the ground. However, I always forget to change it back until I've headshot some guy with a tracer dart.
> 
> I also love shooting useless players on my team in the face with the tracer, but I don't know if this impedes their vision or not.



Thats funny. My son will go up to them and point his gun in their face and unload on them. Doesn't do any good they still hang back and won't fight though. He gets pissed though. Fun to watch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2010)

I really need to get back into BC2. Im stuck on Fallout 3.......AGAIN.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

I played alittle today and yesterday before my dentist app but i havnt been playing much


----------



## Marineborn (May 8, 2010)

me and kurgan were sweep house and some japanese servers, sadly most of them think rush and conquest of sitting back in the hills and sniping...UGH


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2010)

i've slowed down my playing so i dont burn myself out before my 5870 gets here  i wanna see it in DX11!


----------



## boise49ers (May 8, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> me and kurgan were sweep house and some japanese servers, sadly most of them think rush and conquest of sitting back in the hills and sniping...UGH


Man I hate tat. Aricka Harbor is terrible for that. 
You end up hunting sniper instead of capturing 
points or blowing up MComs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 8, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Man I hate tat. Aricka Harbor is terrible for that.
> You end up hunting sniper instead of capturing
> points or blowing up MComs.



On the snow map, me and Marine were the only attackers really going for the crates. And we got that first set down, we gave up at the 3rd set when we looked and seen everyone on our team was like 6/1 KD as me and Marine are like 20/35, just throwing our corpses up there to actually arm the crates.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> On the snow map, me and Marine were the only attackers really going for the crates. And we got that first set down, we gave up at the 3rd set when we looked and seen everyone on our team was like 6/1 KD as me and Marine are like 20/35, just throwing our corpses up there to actually arm the crates.



In that situation, I'm usually switch to engineer and shoot at the crate at the safe distance.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2010)

I think this game is starting to run a little thin with me. I havent played the game since 1 of my 4870s went on another RMA adventure 2 weeks ago. so im playing on some HC conquest server.

there were about 5 people on the opposing team camping around spawn area of one of the cap points - they made no attempt to capture the point. they just huddled in the corner picking off people the moment they spawned

I grabbed my shotty & cleard the infestation. but not long afterwards they were in the same corner spawn camping again.

if thats what the game has boiled down to then I will no longer play it unless i run my own server or get given admin rights on a server.

I quit the game after they reocupied their spawn camp position again & carried on doing it. Im bored as hell, Im so bored I might actually go back to playing team fortress 2.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 8, 2010)

I havent seen too much spawn camping lately so I think it was just that server or squad. I get annoyed with certain tactics easily so I end up jumping servers pretty often when I play alone.


----------



## lemode (May 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im so bored I might actually go back to playing team fortress 2.



Yep I am super bored with this game. 

Thank god there are only a few more days till EA Skate 3 and a week till Red Dead Redemption. I won't be playing for quite a while and if I do, it will only be an hour every few days if I need a break from either game.


----------



## shevanel (May 8, 2010)

I got bored soon after all the weapons were unlocked..

after not seeing those guns drop down from the top of the screen after every unlock I quickly became tired of playing.

they shoulda made it take longer to unlock or not

Does anyone know if a DLC or anything is coming to this game?


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 8, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I got bored soon after all the weapons were unlocked..
> 
> after not seeing those guns drop down from the top of the screen after every unlock I quickly became tired of playing.
> 
> ...



Ditto.. with nothing to unlock i have no reason to put up with all the annoyances of the game... if it wasnt linked to my steam id problly sell it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2010)

I think one of the updates that hurt me the most was the P45. it use to fire as fast as you clicked the mouse & in many cases it was a lot more lethal then my main weapons at close range. now i find myself getting killed a lot because I cant empty a clip into a target fast enough with the p45 to kill him.

I had six gold stars on teh p45.


----------



## Lionheart (May 8, 2010)

Does anyone know when the hell Battlefield 1943 iz coming out for PC


----------



## OnBoard (May 8, 2010)

You have to go for the pins/insignias or maybe just enjoy playing without goals ?)

Well next week is the patch, there's something to test. But yes those unlocks were too fast, took a lot longer in BF2142. If I'm not totally wrong you got unlocks from badges, so you had to get them first. Norther Strike add-on gave unlocks from every badge and that was well needed to unlock rest of the weapons/gadgets.


----------



## lemode (May 8, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I got bored soon after all the weapons were unlocked..
> 
> after not seeing those guns drop down from the top of the screen after every unlock I quickly became tired of playing.
> 
> ...





ShiBDiB said:


> Ditto.. with nothing to unlock i have no reason to put up with all the annoyances of the game... if it wasnt linked to my steam id problly sell it



yeah this games unlock//rank scheme needed to be retooled before release. i know they figure "hey it's a bg game it will be popular and people will play for a long time". after playing it for 300 hours i doubt i will be able to play it nearly as long as i did tf2...

the only dlc that we knew about were the maps packs and the camo. i'm sure more garbage will come out. highly doubt anything important will be released.



FreedomEclipse said:


> I think one of the updates that hurt me the most was the P45. it use to fire as fast as you clicked the mouse & in many cases it was a lot more lethal then my main weapons at close range. now i find myself getting killed a lot because I cant empty a clip into a target fast enough with the p45 to kill him.
> 
> I had six gold stars on teh p45.



the UMP? it's still a good gun. i just got my 3rd gold on it. i play on hardcore servers so its easier for me to kill with it...but i can kill with it on core servers as well. i don't share your problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 8, 2010)

lemode said:


> the UMP? it's still a good gun. i just got my 3rd gold on it. i play on hardcore servers so its easier for me to kill with it...but i can kill with it on core servers as well. i don't share your problem.



colt 45


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

I have never played Battlefield for rewards and guns.  I just play to win.  Anything else is just icing on the cake for me.  I just enjoy the environment and the stress relief.  I still want more content and a better balance for the gun unlock scheme, but I love BFBC2 and I will be playing it a few hours a week for the next few years.

P.S.  Can someone confirm for me if there is a Conquest version of Port Valdez?


----------



## boise49ers (May 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> Yep I am super bored with this game.
> 
> Thank god there are only a few more days till EA Skate 3 and a week till Red Dead Redemption. I won't be playing for quite a while and if I do, it will only be an hour every few days if I need a break from either game.



I must be too. I bought Quantum of Solace New on E-bay for $10 and been playing that today. 
I still enjoy BFBC2 though. I'll get all my guns and try and get all the achievements and by then I'll be tired of it. Any one going to get BF1943 ?


----------



## boise49ers (May 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have never played Battlefield for rewards and guns.  I just play to win.  Anything else is just icing on the cake for me.  I just enjoy the environment and the stress relief.  I still want more content and a better balance for the gun unlock scheme, but I love BFBC2 and I will be playing it a few hours a week for the next few years.
> 
> P.S.  Can someone confirm for me if there is a Conquest version of Port Valdez?


I haven't seen one , but I'd like that. Just to mix up that map a little. After playing the beta I am pretty burned out on that map.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

I just installed my new 6 core and my map loading time has indeed improved. This game is multi-threaded optimized very well.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just installed my new 6 core and my map loading time has indeed improved. This game is multi-threaded optimized very well.



DX11 itself is multithreaded, so you should get better FPS as well


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> DX11 itself is multithreaded, so you should get better FPS as well



I was already runnin a 5850 so anymore FPS wouldn't be that noticeable I think. Anyway I rebuilt my system from scratch and Im currently defragging. Ill be posting some benches in the next few days.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 9, 2010)

god my six core at 4.20Ghz makes this game scream.  the top end fps is a bit improved, however what really shows is the bottom end. seems to not drop so hard during smoke or large amounts of explosions.  def noticeable.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 9, 2010)

Oh god, Haruhi.  Oh man I hate that bitch and that show.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I got bored soon after all the weapons were unlocked..
> 
> after not seeing those guns drop down from the top of the screen after every unlock I quickly became tired of playing.
> 
> ...



I don't care about the unlocks, I wanted to unlock the weapons I wanted to use. I don't look at the BF games like a MMO or RPG, I don't buy these games to see ,my character progression, I buy them to own others.


----------



## rizla1 (May 9, 2010)

you shouldnt need to aim for unlocks if a game is good? i love playing this game, best online shooter for the pc.  i like getting unlocks but just to unlock the guns.


----------



## shevanel (May 9, 2010)

I can still play the game and it is fun but lately everytime I look for a server they are all empty or I get into a server and there is no action, just a bunch of guys in recon trying to snipe 5v5 on a rush map with no one rushing.

the unlock were fun because even if the server was weak I would still give it more effort just to unlock the next weapon so I can have something new to shoot.

this game needs new pistols, a city/urban map and this is a little far fetched but a map that is just a ship out at sea and you have to rush in, aboard the ship and set the charges while the ship guys try to defend. That'd be cool

but the game is great but I just dont have that pull to it that I used to have when the unlocks were all there.

 now it just seems like a chore to launch the game... wade through server refreshes and hopefully get into a server with alot of action and after too many times of doing that and failing it just makes me not want to even both launching the game.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2010)

well if you compare it to BF2. It took quite a while to gain all the unlocks for many of the classes. I still havent unlecked everything in BF2 & I spent way over 500hrs in game.

it gives players something to aim for. not just playing for the sake of playing because once you've unlocked everything, then it starts being all about score, badges & dogtags (also where a handfull of players will turn to unsportsmanship like play & spawn camp - because they have nothing to achieve other then a higher K/D ratio - not saying that they wont spawn camp if they were Rank1 of course they probably would if they got the chance but thats such an incredibly bad way to play the game. so i doubt they would stay there for the whole game picking off people as they spawn)


----------



## MarcusTaz (May 9, 2010)

I too play to win and couldcare less about unlocks. I take everything as it comes, but I love my AN 94 and see no need to switch a weapon so I can get a gold or platinum star like some of my clanmates...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I can still play the game and it is fun but lately everytime I look for a server they are all empty or I get into a server and there is no action, just a bunch of guys in recon trying to snipe 5v5 on a rush map with no one rushing.
> 
> the unlock were fun because even if the server was weak I would still give it more effort just to unlock the next weapon so I can have something new to shoot.
> 
> ...



The problem is Rush, I dislike that mode, it promotes either flat out zerging or people hiding. The maps aren't wide enough to call it a tactical game mode, theres usually basically 1 path in, they know you are coming and they know where from, all you have to do is toss your corpse up in there for the crate while your buddies sit back and see in their sniper scopes that you died trying.



FreedomEclipse said:


> well if you compare it to BF2. It took quite a while to gain all the unlocks for many of the classes. I still havent unlecked everything in BF2 & I spent way over 500hrs in game.
> 
> it gives players something to aim for. not just playing for the sake of playing because once you've unlocked everything, then it starts being all about score, badges & dogtags (also where a handfull of players will turn to unsportsmanship like play & spawn camp - because they have nothing to achieve other then a higher K/D ratio - not saying that they wont spawn camp if they were Rank1 of course they probably would if they got the chance but thats such an incredibly bad way to play the game. so i doubt they would stay there for the whole game picking off people as they spawn)



I really don't want to have in 100's of hours and not have the unlock that I been wanting. If I had to play 500 hours to unlock the PP2000, I would have been pissed, and once I finally did it, I would most likely quit the game as I reached my goal and it took so long, I would feel like I beat the game and end up not even using the weapon I was after.

Now if there was unlocks farther up beyond weapons, then maybe, new camo, a new knife, or junk like that, then that would be fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 9, 2010)

i simply cannot play this game with people i cannot communicate with. it renders the game useless.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i simply cannot play this game with people i cannot communicate with. it renders the game useless.



I don't think too many here play now, still a core group of us, but not enough to keep a server with a good flow to it, makes me sad, part of the reason I haven't finished the Recon list, not much motivation too as I haven't played with most of the people on these lists.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

I saw Triptex sometime, but he doesn't like me! As soon as I got on his server he always get out...


----------



## lemode (May 9, 2010)

I can only stand one map now. That's white pass. People seem to hate white pass. I don't know why.


----------



## Animalpak (May 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> I can only stand one map now. That's white pass. People seem to hate white pass. I don't know why.



the wind snow is annoying


----------



## Ramo1203 (May 9, 2010)

Is anyone getting crashs to desktop? I tried everything (Forced DX9, changed a bunch of settings,) and I have all latest drivers. Can't wait for the next patch, hope it fixes the crashs.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 9, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I saw Triptex sometime, but he doesn't like me! As soon as I got on his server he always get out...



lol it's nothing personal I just jump servers too much. I saw you were on my server yesterday but I left again. When I tried to rejoin it was full 

I'll be on all night tonight 7:00 EST if you or ANYONE else want to play.



lemode said:


> I can only stand one map now. That's white pass. People seem to hate white pass. I don't know why.



I like White Pass but it's not my favorite map. I just went 34/9 a few rounds ago on that map and got the compliment of the day. "your team would suck if TRIPTEX wasn't holding you up". Then I jumped servers again.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 9, 2010)

id play more often but im folding for stanhemi and i dont really have the free time that and i tested it yesterday and i still have to force the game in DX9 mode otherwise it still does the windowed to fullscreen jumping which screws me up every 35-40 seconds


----------



## MarcusTaz (May 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i simply cannot play this game with people i cannot communicate with. it renders the game useless.



PERIOD!!!! The game is best when you are on comms, especially with the squad you are in. Seems there is a bug with the ingame VOIP as sometimes is garbeled and sometimes it is clear. But I could not agree with you more, playing this solo is a waste. Also this is my opinoin but squads should be limited to 1 per class. I cannot stand the fact of having 3 snipers and 1 whatever. Wuold be nice if the game had some limiting factor in class choice. I do not think this is a reality though...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2010)

Since I been playing Eng more and I just flat out love AT4's (I have more kills with those than I do M2CG) I been liking the desert map (I'm not the best at remembering names). I usually hop on a Wheeler or take a humvee, run over to the other sides first flag and plant mines on their exit to get to B, they cap their flag and he for B then pop all over the place, makes me giddy like a school girl.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2010)

MarcusTaz said:


> PERIOD!!!! The game is best when you are on comms, especially with the squad you are in. Seems there is a bug with the ingame VOIP as sometimes is garbeled and sometimes it is clear. But I could not agree with you more, playing this solo is a waste. Also this is my opinoin but squads should be limited to 1 per class. I cannot stand the fact of having 3 snipers and 1 whatever. Wuold be nice if the game had some limiting factor in class choice. I do not think this is a reality though...



most of the time when i play, people just cant hear each other.

I've had situations where player A could hear everyone in the squad, but everyone else could only hear player A - none of the others. one of them could hear player C (me) but now A like everyone else.

It feels like some kind of P2P/port forwarding issue, but its so erratic people just cant figure it out, or dont bother.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 9, 2010)

Is it true that an admin can disable voip for a particular user?  Never heard of this so I ask.  Furthermore, what's the deal with voip in general?  I've been to a few servers and no one is able to use it.


----------



## MarcusTaz (May 9, 2010)

We rent our server from gamerservers (sometimes lag but for the most part not bad) and Voip is hit or miss at best. While some on my squad may be able to hear me clear, I may sound garbled to others. However most times if I am clear to 1 I am clear to all in my squad. So hard to say but it is a think a known bug they are working on. The fact that we get pubs and they are not always on our TS3 server it is for me something that they need to address in the next patch. The game is horrible without being able to communicate and squads will be partially effective at best without comms.

ECH I do not recall seeing in our Server.ini a place to disable the comms. I will have a closer look though and let you know...


----------



## lemode (May 9, 2010)

Okay I think I’ve decided that because I’ve achieved a 2.0 K/D with assault and a 1.8 overall. I Think I will just retire my toon @ 38. This game just doesn’t hold my interest any more and even if I play casually it will be once and a while.

If I ever get higher than 38 it will just be the result of casual one hour of play every few days. 

To you core gamers I played with most;
It’s been great having such good players to play with you guys are money in my book. Thank you Mr. Rhino for hosting TS for us as well. Hopefully another multiplayer game comes around that we can all get into some time in the future.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I really don't want to have in 100's of hours and not have the unlock that I been wanting.



compared to BC2 - if im sure if you spent 2 or 3days straight playing the game averaging 12hrs a day in front of the computer. you can get every single unlock in the game. its just too easy

of course unlocks shouldnt be strung out as long as it was in BF2, but it would still feel a better knowing that you spent longer then a 2-3hrs of nonstop play just to get most unlocks. they need to be spread out a little. so it feels more of an achievement when you do manage to unlock it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 9, 2010)

The problem is that unlocks need to b tied to ranks and not just points.


----------



## Scrizz (May 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> compared to BC2 - if im sure if you spent 2 or 3days straight playing the game averaging 12hrs a day in front of the computer. you can get every single unlock in the game. its just too easy
> 
> of course unlocks shouldnt be strung out as long as it was in BF2, but it would still feel a better knowing that you spent longer then a 2-3hrs of nonstop play just to get most unlocks. they need to be spread out a little. so it feels more of an achievement when you do manage to unlock it.



i agree


----------



## lemode (May 9, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i agree



bye scrizz i'll miss you being annoying!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 9, 2010)

I want to say this. i dont want to offend anyone with this comment but the whole reason TPU  did get much players after a couple of weeks after launch is that ever tom, dick, and harry made there own TPU server and it confused ALOT of people. we only needed 1 US server and 1 UK server. THATS IT! if someone wanted to have there own server then by all means do so BUT name it something other than TPU. i remeber at one time we had like almost 5-7 servers.

/END RANT

I love TPU and still wear the TPU tag cause you guys are a great group but to eager to do things your own way.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 9, 2010)

It was fun playing with you lemode. You set the bar for TPU ranks.  

@ Brandon. I agree with you.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

Soviet is a sneaky bastard, lol.


----------



## lemode (May 9, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Soviet is a sneaky bastard, lol.



what makes you say that?


----------



## kid41212003 (May 9, 2010)

Because I'm usually got killed by you without seeing you.


----------



## lemode (May 9, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Because I'm usually got killed by you without seeing you.



lol that's the way it should be!


----------



## boise49ers (May 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> lol that's the way it should be!



Which would make you a sneaky bastard


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 10, 2010)

Where an acceptable sig site?  My stats are bad but I would like to change my sig.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 10, 2010)

you have to manually update it and upload to TPU


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 10, 2010)

Yeah and I always upload a new sig right before I go up in k/d ratio.


----------



## boise49ers (May 10, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Where an acceptable sig site?  My stats are bad but I would like to change my sig.



http://statsverse.com/

Look how crappy mine are , but I still post them up. Why ? Not real sure of that answer.


----------



## Scrizz (May 10, 2010)

meh, this game
i hate Soviet Missile 

IT was fun while it lasted 
I only play casually now.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 10, 2010)

I like killing people, therefore I definitely still like to play BC2  I tend to only play when my other buddy is online and we use good squad teamwork 

not sure why all of you are so adamant about not wanting to play once youve unlocked everything, if you really need that to make the game fun the delete your soldier and/or make a new one. I have one for messing around on - tag ArvX


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 10, 2010)

Recently I have had trouble finding TPU servers. Searching "tpu" or "[tpu]" in the search returns nothing, and the servers that I had favorited all show up grey.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> Okay I think I’ve decided that because I’ve achieved a 2.0 K/D with assault and a 1.8 overall. I Think I will just retire my toon @ 38. This game just doesn’t hold my interest any more and even if I play casually it will be once and a while.
> 
> If I ever get higher than 38 it will just be the result of casual one hour of play every few days.
> 
> ...



You don't lie to me, I already seen you playing today, YOU'LL BE BACK! At Least I hope so.



FreedomEclipse said:


> compared to BC2 - if im sure if you spent 2 or 3days straight playing the game averaging 12hrs a day in front of the computer. you can get every single unlock in the game. its just too easy
> 
> of course unlocks shouldnt be strung out as long as it was in BF2, but it would still feel a better knowing that you spent longer then a 2-3hrs of nonstop play just to get most unlocks. they need to be spread out a little. so it feels more of an achievement when you do manage to unlock it.



I don't play these games for unlocks, never have, never will. This isn't an MMO or an RPG to me, I don't get all giddy and jumpy about "leveling up and getting my sweet new sword and +5 strength". It's war, I'm here to kill, I want the weapon of my choice and I want to destroy people. If I wanted to level up, I would load up Titan Quest or Age of Conan, go there and do so.



brandonwh64 said:


> I want to say this. i dont want to offend anyone with this comment but the whole reason TPU  did get much players after a couple of weeks after launch is that ever tom, dick, and harry made there own TPU server and it confused ALOT of people. we only needed 1 US server and 1 UK server. THATS IT! if someone wanted to have there own server then by all means do so BUT name it something other than TPU. i remeber at one time we had like almost 5-7 servers.
> 
> /END RANT
> 
> I love TPU and still wear the TPU tag cause you guys are a great group but to eager to do things your own way.



That does sound like a good reason, but thats still not hitting the nail on the head. We have a core group of players that is under 10 people. To start thats not enough to keep a TPU person in the server for most likely even half of the day ever day. And secondly, some of the core, and mostly everyone outside the core wasn't willing to fill the servers (any of them ever). My server was empty, I get on, ask if anyone wants to do some 2v2 till people join, an hour later the server is full. I did that 1 night, next night I was busy, no one was in my server at all. Then I did it 2 nights after that, full server both nights, and since then I haven't had the time to sit here and ask for people to hop in and play and wait, and since then server has been full 0 times. 

If we ever wanted to keep the TPU servers full, when people went to play a random game, they needed to go in a TPU server, and see if anyone else would join them, but that barely ever happened.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

well kurgan i was always willing to help you fill the server  but i stopped playing due to the over use of the magical weapons we know and love lol and when i hit someone 5 times out of 6 point blank with a shotgun well you can understand my frustration the magical 1% health left is infuriating seems its semi fixed now and a bit more even... sadly everyone else is done with it so its moot


----------



## lemode (May 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You don't lie to me, I already seen you playing today, YOU'LL BE BACK! At Least I hope so.



lol i did play a little today. wanted to at least hit 38 for some reason...plus i was only 10,000 out so i figured why the hell not! as for playing as much as i did...it's def a thing of the past. i won't be on nearly as much as i had been since launch. honestly maybe 2-3 hours a week now if that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well kurgan i was always willing to help you fill the server  but i stopped playing due to the over use of the magical weapons we know and love lol and when i hit someone 5 times out of 6 point blank with a shotgun well you can understand my frustration the magical 1% health left is infuriating seems its semi fixed now and a bit more even... sadly everyone else is done with it so its moot



Yeah you helped me each of the days I asked for people to fill the servers, and it filled everytime we tried basically. Wish I seen you on more, granted I just play on random servers now, need to close mine down so I'm not paying 40 a month.



lemode said:


> lol i did play a little today. wanted to at least hit 38 for some reason...plus i was only 10,000 out so i figured why the hell not! as for playing as much as i did...it's def a thing of the past. i won't be on nearly as much as i had been since launch. honestly maybe 2-3 hours a week now if that.



Oh we'll see, although 2 - 3 hours has been what I been getting lately, got to play a bit more this last week.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2010)

well kurgan if u got friends space ill add you lol and potential drop into some games on ya


----------



## Black Haru (May 10, 2010)

I tend to play the afternoons (EST) so I don't see to many of you. kurgan, I need to get you and a few others on my friends list since a certain someone is cutting back (soviet, you will be missed)


----------



## Marineborn (May 10, 2010)

i tend to breakdance while playing bc2 with kurgan, me and him play late night well for him early morning, so it works out well, we usually play on asian servers so i can have somewhat of a decent ping, wouldnt mind getting 1 or 2 more for a good squad with us so we could dominate, get some TS going and bring the pain


----------



## Black Haru (May 10, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i tend to breakdance while playing bc2 with kurgan, me and him play late night well for him early morning, so it works out well, we usually play on asian servers so i can have somewhat of a decent ping, wouldnt mind getting 1 or 2 more for a good squad with us so we could dominate, get some TS going and bring the pain



Let me know when your going to be on, I may be able to jump on once in a while. (though not that often, I'm up at 6 EST 5 days a week)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> Let me know when your going to be on, I may be able to jump on once in a while. (though not that often, I'm up at 6 EST 5 days a week)



Weekends we usually play around 4 - 5am CST.


----------



## OnBoard (May 10, 2010)

You all with 5850/5870s or double of them, have a question. Does the smoke still kill framerate? Even my 5770 smashes the game on medium with 4xAA but the smoke is a killer. I'd really hate to see the same thing happen on 5850 (once I'll find one).

GTX 280 had no issues with smoke :/ Dunno if I should go GTX 465 just because of it maybe not, liking the coolness now that outside air is heating up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> You all with 5850/5870s or double of them, have a question. Does the smoke still kill framerate? Even my 5770 smashes the game on medium with 4xAA but the smoke is a killer. I'd really hate to see the same thing happen on 5850 (once I'll find one).
> 
> GTX 280 had no issues with smoke :/ Dunno if I should go GTX 465 just because of it maybe not, liking the coolness now that outside air is heating up.



It depends. If its a LOT of smoke it drops down but only for a few seconds.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> You all with 5850/5870s or double of them, have a question. Does the smoke still kill framerate? Even my 5770 smashes the game on medium with 4xAA but the smoke is a killer. I'd really hate to see the same thing happen on 5850 (once I'll find one).
> 
> GTX 280 had no issues with smoke :/ Dunno if I should go GTX 465 just because of it maybe not, liking the coolness now that outside air is heating up.



For the 5850 smoke lag happened most for me with shadows on high. If shadows are on low it doesnt matter as much bu I had to keep HBAO off no matter what. With the 5970 I can keep shadows on high but have to drop HBAO... or keep HBAO and drop shadows. 

I also dont find the game runs as well since R7 released... Anymore that 16 players in the server and my performance drops below my preffered average so I can't keep the game on "MAX" settings.


----------



## OnBoard (May 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It depends. If its a LOT of smoke it drops down but only for a few seconds.



Yep, that's what I'm seeing. Some smoke doesn't matter at all and some smoke causes horrible lag (that can get you killed). Thinking white smoke is ok and black smoke is the killer.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> For the 5850 smoke lag happened most for me with shadows on high. If shadows are on low it doesn't matter as much bu I had to keep HBAO off no matter what. With the 5970 I can keep shadows on high but have to drop HBAO... or keep HBAO and drop shadows.
> 
> I also dont find the game runs as well since R7 released... Anymore that 16 players in the server and my performance drops below my preferred average so I can't keep the game on "MAX" settings.



Hmm, got to test shadows I kept them on high as they looked so nice on DX11, but went on medium as I upped AA from 2x to 4x. As long as they are not jagged on low 

Yes, R7 is kind of a jerky release, disk write lag or what they are bit here and there. R8 is said to fix that maybe it will help with smoke too.

Oh and hit rank 31 today  Now it's 153k points for next rank..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2010)

Ugh.. the ranks are a tough climb, just hit 31 yesterday. 


Yeah DX11 looks better for sure but for me DX10 is giving better and smoother performance.


----------



## lemode (May 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ugh.. the ranks are a tough climb, just hit 31 yesterday.
> 
> 
> Yeah DX11 looks better for sure but for me DX10 is giving better and smoother performance.



34-39 all require 200,000 points per rank. then will go to 230,000 then up to 400,000 from/ between 48-50...just gets worse and worse the more you rank up. you know how much i play...it took me around 5-7 days to hit each rank @ 200,000 points a pop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2010)

I want...

1. New maps. Just some night maps of current ones would be fine for now.
2. New skins. The red beret needs to go. and a ski mask in 90f for assault?




OnBoard said:


> Yep, that's what I'm seeing. Some smoke doesn't matter at all and some smoke causes horrible lag (that can get you killed). Thinking white smoke is ok and black smoke is the killer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill tell ya the 10.4a drivers allow me to run HBAO no problem.


----------



## boise49ers (May 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want...
> 
> 1. New maps. Just some night maps of current ones would be fine for now.
> 2. New skins. The red beret needs to go. and a ski mask in 90f for assault?
> ...



Looking at your new spec's you should be able to run with everything on and at its highest setting. I'm jealous. Trying to play with a dual core sucks  I have been contemplating getting one of those quad CPU Motherboard combos on Newegg and just sticking my hardware in it. That is still $250 I don't have though. I just have to get out of this chapter 13 and then I'll be rolling in money. Trustee takes all my extra now. Only 2.5 years left  I made my bed now I have to sleep in it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 11, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Looking at your new spec's you should be able to run with everything on and at its highest setting. I'm jealous. Trying to play with a dual core sucks  I have been contemplating getting one of those quad CPU Motherboard combos on Newegg and just sticking my hardware in it. That is still $250 I don't have though. I just have to get out of this chapter 13 and then I'll be rolling in money. Trustee takes all my extra now. Only 2.5 years left  I made my bed now I have to sleep in it.



I just got this board for my HTPC and i must say its rock stable! 

ASRock A785GHM/128

This CPU should play anything you need it to!

Phenom II 940 Black Edition


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ugh.. the ranks are a tough climb, just hit 31 yesterday.



Yeah, it does get harsh, I think I hit 34 last time I played, not playing to level, but eventually I will hit 50 (when I am 50).



TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill tell ya the 10.4a drivers allow me to run HBAO no problem.



The official 10.4's are out, I never really got to try the 10.4as, but offical might be even a bit better?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2010)

lemode said:


> 34-39 all require 200,000 points per rank. then will go to 230,000 then up to 400,000 from/ between 48-50...just gets worse and worse the more you rank up. you know how much i play...it took me around 5-7 days to hit each rank @ 200,000 points a pop.



Yeah that's just crazy.. All DICE needed to do was add cooler skins or maybe a golden knife  at those higher levels to make ranking up worth the effort and it would feel more rewarding. I don't really play for ranks though. I play for blood and Ace Pins 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, it does get harsh, I think I hit 34 last time I played, not playing to level, but eventually I will hit 50 (when I am 50).
> 
> 
> The official 10.4's are out, I never really got to try the 10.4as, but offical might be even a bit better?



Are you sure you meant 34?... http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/1kurgan1 ... this is the most recent stats I could find. Anyway speaking of Ace Pins I've almost caught you.. only 4 behind now. I remember last time I compared against you I was 18-20 behind. Something about Ace Pins gets me pumped to pwn. I did see another player's stats recently and out of 600 wins he had 540 Ace Pins! Insane.. but his +3 k/d and +10,000 kills with the M60 did speak pretty loudly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 11, 2010)

I guess it is 32, I don't really pay too much attention to it since I don't have anything else to unlock. I haven't looked at my stats there in awhile, but 2 knifes till 1000 tags :O


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 11, 2010)

LoL at tank.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

I've had the tank up there a few times but it's not really the best spot unless you have a gang of engineers and the rest of your team considers you an asset.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 12, 2010)

wow how did you get the tank up there?? be sick to do!


----------



## Scrizz (May 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The official 10.4's are out, I never really got to try the 10.4as, but offical might be even a bit better?



I found the 10.4s to be better with my setup.
Load time increased for me with the official 10.4s


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> wow how did you get the tank up there?? be sick to do!



Just drive up the mountain. It's pretty easy once you try.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2010)

Anyone know if they patched the game today, I'm CTDing like crazy, using onboard sound, using sound through videocards, everything at stock clocks, all different Cat AI settings. Crash times are completely random.



Scrizz said:


> I found the 10.4s to be better with my setup.
> Load time increased for me with the official 10.4s



You found 10.4a's to be better you mean? I'm not too worried about load times though, takes me about 5 seconds to get through a load screen. Your gain from 10.4's might not be as huge, since your running 4800's also.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

10.4 final dont have the fix for 4k cards, unlike the 10.4a's (which are newer/will be in 10.5)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 10.4 final dont have the fix for 4k cards, unlike the 10.4a's (which are newer/will be in 10.5)



Ah, interesting, wonder why it wasn't in 10.4 finals, guess they werent happy with the testing yet.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, interesting, wonder why it wasn't in 10.4 finals, guess they werent happy with the testing yet.



because the 10.4 were sent for WHQL submission before the fix was made. takes a week or two.


----------



## Black Haru (May 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone know if they patched the game today, I'm CTDing like crazy, using onboard sound, using sound through videocards, everything at stock clocks, all different Cat AI settings. Crash times are completely random.



I didn't crash but the lag was terrible (15 ping and I'm rubber-bandng)
completely unplayable.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2010)

angry nerd rage... went to play, and found out the games fecked up atm, and we're all stuck with no unlocks.

they show in the account (so not lost for good) but no one can use them in-server.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

I'm taking a break for a few days until after R8 is released. Looking forward to tweaked choppers and working flares. 

- 1Kurgan1 I actually did crash last night as well.. but only when the Steam was running.


----------



## OnBoard (May 12, 2010)

Oh, it's falling a part more. Last night everything else, except the friendserverthingy worked. Didn't show a friend online, but could join him still from the arrow. Like Beta used to be.

But isn't it time for patch soon anyways


----------



## MustangGT2142 (May 12, 2010)

lol 6 medic kits


----------



## Lionheart (May 12, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> http://www.shrani.si/f/2Z/xv/3m8as5YU/bfbc2game-2010-04-24-23-.png
> lol 6 medic kits



lol, nice. Damn man your HD2600XT must be choking on this game


----------



## MustangGT2142 (May 12, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol, nice. Damn man your HD2600XT must be choking on this game



nah, had about 65°C, fan on 75% and it was running 30-50 fps on low-medium settings


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2010)

New game mode for consoles inc, hopefully be available on PC soon!



> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 has officially exceeded 5 million units sold world wide. Thanks to everyone who has supported Battlefield and bought a copy. In other good news we can officially announce Onslaught mode coming to Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3.
> 
> Onslaught is bringing co-op gameplay to Battlefield for the first time on console. The new game mode puts you and up to three friends against the enemy on Valparaiso, Atacama Desert, Isla Inocentes and Nelson Bay – redesigned with new lighting, time of day, added vehicles and other effects. Each map has a dedicated gameplay focus, requiring different levels of teamwork in order to complete the objectives against an onslaught of enemy AI. Vehicle warfare comes to the forefront in Atacama Desert while Nelson Bay focuses squarely on infantry assault. Players can compete in squads and check individual progress via the dedicated Onslaught leaderboards.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA8vuVwm-k4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lemode (May 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New game mode for consoles inc, hopefully be available on PC soon!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA8vuVwm-k4&feature=player_embedded



...so it's just players vs AI?

that doesn't sound appealing whatsoever.


----------



## Black Haru (May 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> ...so it's just players vs AI?
> 
> that doesn't sound appealing whatsoever.



I like the concept, but with the AI the way it is, I don't think it would work.


----------



## OnBoard (May 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> New game mode for consoles inc, hopefully be available on PC soon!



Easier to make it first on consoles, at least that is what I say to my self new content is welcome 



Black Haru said:


> I like the concept, but with the AI the way it is, I don't think it would work.



What's wrong with aimbotting AI  Stick enough AI in there and it will be hard enough.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1099654-onslaught-pc.html

This thread explains why this mode might never be available on the PC.


----------



## lemode (May 12, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1099654-onslaught-pc.html
> 
> This thread explains why this mode might never be available on the PC.



Honestly the SP AI was so bad i don't know how anyone could think this mode is a good idea even for Consoles.

Pretty sure we wouldn't be missing much on the PC.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> Honestly the SP AI was so bad i don't know how anyone could think this mode is a good idea even for Consoles.
> 
> Pretty sure we wouldn't be missing much on the PC.



Agreed, instead of programming tactical AI to make the game more challenging they just increase the ability of the AI sense your position though walls. SP was a joke imo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> That is one thing we are investigating MasterDex88. Using EA Public servers for Onslaught, then we just need to figure out how many people will play it at any one time.
> 
> We haven't given up on a PC version of Onslaught as I say, just we have a lot things to work out first.



It may happen


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

They mind as well provide the PC community 32 player TDM and get it over with.


----------



## Black Haru (May 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> They mind as well provide the PC community 32 player TDM and get it over with.



no, they need to get to work on some "real" maps. non-linear, huge, 64 man maps.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 12, 2010)

So the bfbc2 stats server has added the history tab.

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/

Pretty cool. You can see a nice history of your games. How many kills, deaths, points, and skill points you gained.

Still trying to figure out what level is..mine has been stuck at 81 since the start of the game. Think it is a messed up stat because I have improved quite a bit.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> no, they need to get to work on some "real" maps. non-linear, huge, 64 man maps.



I support this statement.


----------



## lemode (May 12, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So the bfbc2 stats server has added the history tab.
> 
> http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/
> 
> ...



lol finally a list that proves i play like shit some days and play well others =)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> ...so it's just players vs AI?
> 
> that doesn't sound appealing whatsoever.



Not with the AI, but still would be entertaining to me. I like playing Co-op fps's with friends, playing with a few others makes me look past faults. Enemys that see through walls, when having more non-bots on your team, makes it not so bad. Also, another mode to mess around on, not the best, but not bad.



Black Haru said:


> no, they need to get to work on some "real" maps. non-linear, huge, 64 man maps.



I agree, not necessarily on 64 player maps, but I liked how BC1 ran things. You didn't have an original spawn base. There was 5 flags on every map, each team did spawn at the 2 farthest away, but after that, the other team could cap them. So it usually left a nice triangle of flags in the center of the map, so the paths through the map weren't so linear.

With most maps only having 3 flags, and there always being a safe zone, it makes things less interesting.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 12, 2010)

> The question of "What about PC?" is coming up in the comments quite a lot already so this is what the situation is.
> 
> No, we haven't signed away rights to console on this.
> The problem we have on PC is that all our servers are dedicated with providers. Changing a server from Conquest 32 players to Onslaught 4 players cuts out 28 player slots from the total ammount available. This could have a dramatic affect on the PC online environment if enough servers changed to Onslaught.
> ...




This is a bs reason... ontop of this game jus losing its fun factor its great how the company would rather milk mindless console fans with new features


----------



## OnBoard (May 12, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1099654-onslaught-pc.html
> 
> This thread explains why this mode might never be available on the PC.



Well easy solution, allow us host our own onslaught. Very easy to handle 4 players with almost all connections. Make it unraked if not anything else.

And yes, more players, much more vehicle maps and a normal/HC mixed mode (health/hud/no auto heal from HC and minimap/vehicle info from normal, but no 3D triangles).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

*VOIP not working do to a spelling mistake? Really?*

Here is something interesting.  
-Open up GameSettings.ini 
-Scroll down to the 11th line
-Locate VoipRec*ie*veVolume=0.500000.  Take note that Received is not spelled correctly.
-Change it to VoipRec*ei*veVolume=0.500000

See if that fixes the VOIP issue.  However, it may not be spelled correctly so this maybe the best way to get it to work for now.  I found this while web browsing.





Black Haru said:


> no, they need to get to work on some "real" maps. non-linear, huge, 64 man maps.


If they make a 32 player TDM mode it will decimate Rush and Conquest IMO.  Resistance is futile...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If they make a TDM mode it will decimate Rush and Conquest.  Resistance is futile...



I don't think so, I fucking hate rotating spawns, I won't touch that shit, and the swearing is necessary, its the reason I hate COD, rotating spawns and squad based, strategtic team play cannot be in the same sentence.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't think so, I fucking hate rotating spawns, I won't touch that shit, and the swearing is necessary, its the reason I hate COD, rotating spawns and squad based, strategtic team play cannot be in the same sentence.



Who said anything about rotating spawn points?  Heck we all know that most play Rush and Conquest now as TDM.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Who said anything about rotating spawn points?  Heck we all know that most play Rush and Conquest now as TDM.



TDM without flags on that large of a map, the spawns are going to have to be randomated, and people will beg for COD like spawns most likely, I doubt we will see TDM either way.


----------



## Marineborn (May 12, 2010)

we should see conquest with a addition if that point isnt taking over withing 5-10 all the snipers on the other team get instantly killed and class is locked out, LOL


----------



## travva (May 13, 2010)

When is the patch due?  Anyone know?


----------



## Lionheart (May 13, 2010)

MustangGT2142 said:


> nah, had about 65°C, fan on 75% and it was running 30-50 fps on low-medium settings



Not too shabby, as long as your happy with those settings fps


----------



## Black Haru (May 13, 2010)

travva said:


> When is the patch due?  Anyone know?



they said "later this week" after being "a bit behind" (aka console patch took precedence)  

I'd say tomorrow (wishful thinking) or Friday.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 13, 2010)

I read a post that it will be another week.  Not sure if that's true or not though.





1Kurgan1 said:


> TDM without flags on that large of a map, the spawns are going to have to be randomated, and people will beg for COD like spawns most likely, I doubt we will see TDM either way.


Eh, not a real concern for me if they did do that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Eh, not a real concern for me if they did do that.



This game is squad/team work based, the problem is that most people don't seem to realize that. Adding in a mode like that would make it even worse. In TDM with randomated spawns, there is no squad or team work, you don't spawn on your squad, you run around for a short amount of time frantically trying to kill a few before you die, leave that craptastic mode to COD. I like to play with some strategy, if others don't oh well, at least it doesn't ruin me doing it.


----------



## Lionheart (May 14, 2010)

I got bored so I'd thought I would post this 







Nothing great but you can decide


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2010)

I'm 5 ranks above you and I have about the same amount of kills with my M60....


----------



## overclocking101 (May 14, 2010)

well now I cant play online for some reason I keep getting punk buster errors! I just upgraded to win7 and it was working before the upgrade. I updated punkbuster via pb setup. my error is:
"service communication exeption: punkbusterb.exe failed to initialize! WTF


----------



## Black Haru (May 14, 2010)

manually update PB ( if you have a steam version make sure the PB file goes in the steam file)

if not that, try the windows firewalls


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2010)

Hahaha, best weapon is bazooka, LOL Welcome to ArmyQuake Badcompany 2 

On my side, I just noticed all my SP missions (campaign finished long ago) are gone. So i cannot jump into any mission anymore...

Connection to servers still suck: no pings, takes long. But no other problems, apart from being killed-a-lot


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2010)

Crap reason for them not bringing onslaught to the pc. Really server admins shouldn't go from rush to onslaught but if that server doesn't mind chucking 28 people its fine by me I won't go on that server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 14, 2010)

I just bought the 5850 and a Nice Samsung 2404HM monitor. What kinda performance will I see running with a Athlon II 550 BE @ 3.1 Ghz and 4 Gb RAM? How would that compare with the same but with a Quad-core CPU like a AMD Propus 635? I can't wait to see what BC2 looks like in DX11 and with 24" Widescreen.


----------



## ObSo-1337 (May 14, 2010)

Hey guys, Just asking if anyone can help me with the veteran program?

I have linked all my games into my master EA account (bf2, bf2142 bf heros etc) But when i go onto the http://www.badcompany2.ea.com/en-gb/veteran website, It says i have no games. But when i try to add them with the icons, i enter my details and try to add it, and it still refuses to update or even acknowledge that i have any other games. Also, i got BF Heros today to try to see if that would unlock the damn M1 Garand, but it says

 "The Battlefield Veteran program will automatically detect if you have a Heroes soldier on this account. The Heroes medal will be lit up if it is detected.

If it is not detected, you may have logged in with a different EA account than the one you play Heroes with. All your Battlefield games need to be linked to a single EA account."

when ive bloody linked them all to the same account! i hate the way EA do things 

any help would be greatly appreciated. Also add me on BC2 "Awbso"


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 14, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> well now I cant play online for some reason I keep getting punk buster errors! I just upgraded to win7 and it was working before the upgrade. I updated punkbuster via pb setup. my error is:
> "service communication exeption: punkbusterb.exe failed to initialize! WTF



This will not be fixed by PBSetup.  Your services failed to install correctly.   http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsvcfaq.php


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 14, 2010)

ObSo-1337 said:


> Hey guys, Just asking if anyone can help me with the veteran program?
> 
> I have linked all my games into my master EA account (bf2, bf2142 bf heros etc) But when i go onto the http://www.badcompany2.ea.com/en-gb/veteran website, It says i have no games. But when i try to add them with the icons, i enter my details and try to add it, and it still refuses to update or even acknowledge that i have any other games. Also, i got BF Heros today to try to see if that would unlock the damn M1 Garand, but it says
> 
> ...



Chat them up:  http://support.ea.com/chat  They can fix it right up for you.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 14, 2010)

travva said:


> When is the patch due?  Anyone know?



twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "No, servers arent on R12 and there isn't a client patch out. We are still working on it and looks like next week release atm."


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 14, 2010)

the veteran thing is a bunch of BULLSHIT i own 1942 BF2 and 2142 and i have to register my gamespy id to get vetern status????? last time i checked i didnt use gamespy to play battlefield... they couldnt make the process any more ridiculous then they have not to mention i dont remember my passwords i usually have to guess but low and behold its not account related it has to process the information etc... and i already set all my accounts as 1 in the EA account managment so why did i do that when i have to STILL deal with the same bullshit now.  EA fails i kinda hope they go under so i dont have to deal with there crap anymore


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 14, 2010)

The veteran website wouldn't take my codes for older games like '42 and Vietnam so I ended up emailing the keys to customer support and they fixed me up to Rank 4. Never had to do shit related to Gamespy, thank christ. This was before they revamped the Veterans Site but I'd say Customer Support still the way to go.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 14, 2010)

im just not going to bother its not worth the hassell to get 1 unlock.  Altho again i cant wait for another video game industry crash.. so the crap gets weeded out again


----------



## lemode (May 14, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I just bought the 5850 and a Nice Samsung 2404HM monitor. What kinda performance will I see running with a Athlon II 550 BE @ 3.1 Ghz and 4 Gb RAM? How would that compare with the same but with a Quad-core CPU like a AMD Propus 635? I can't wait to see what BC2 looks like in DX11 and with 24" Widescreen.



I did 30 ranks with a Phenom 8450 triple core, a 5850, and a 27” monitor. My performance was pretty decent minus the slow load times.

Haven’t played on that machine since fixing my main rig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2010)

hey guys wasnt the new update ment to be out wednesday just gone????


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey guys wasnt the new update ment to be out wednesday just gone????



Didn't pass QC and pushed back to next week. It caused some crashes apparently.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It caused some crashes apparently.



LOL like thats anything new??? well, im suprised. sounds like the QC team are starting to take their job seriously.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> I did 30 ranks with a Phenom 8450 triple core, a 5850, and a 27” monitor. My performance was pretty decent minus the slow load times.
> 
> Haven’t played on that machine since fixing my main rig.



Yeah but would there be a performance hit because Im only Dual Core? If so, how much?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 14, 2010)

Yeah but this was different apparently (i.e. really bad):

-Crashed when finished loading Atacama
-Crashed when finished loading Valparaiso
-Crashed when finished loading Isla Inocentes
-Upon spawning, RELOAD text appears.
-Random crashes during playtesting

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...pc/1099898-patch-delayed-until-next-week.html


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 14, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah but would there be a performance hit because Im only Dual Core? If so, how much?



See here:  http://www.techspot.com/article/255-battlefield-bad-company2-performance/page7.html



> Update: For those that were concerned about dual vs. quad-core CPU battle, here is a little more info...
> 
> The game appears to be using all four cores when available. Here we used a standard Core i7 920 processor running at 2.66GHz. Please note HyperThreading was disabled *and a single Radeon HD 5850 graphics card was used.* As you can see none of the cores are working very hard.
> 
> Here is the same Core i7 920 processor with two cores disabled as well as HyperThreading. As you can see neither core is maxed out, but the CPU utilization is much higher. *So again, a decent dual core processor such as a Core 2 Duo E8xxx or Phenom II X2 should be enough to get the most out of your graphics card in this game.* While it is quad-core optimized, the game is not demanding enough on the CPU to warrant it based on what I have seen so far.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2010)

Well my new CPU makes this game scream now. My loading times have been reduced by a few seconds.



overclocking101 said:


> well now I cant play online for some reason I keep getting punk buster errors! I just upgraded to win7 and it was working before the upgrade. I updated punkbuster via pb setup. my error is:
> "service communication exeption: punkbusterb.exe failed to initialize! WTF



A manual update will not fix this issue. I had it two days ago. Heres how to fix it.

1. Go to the BC2 application folder.
2. Locate the "pb" folder.
3. Delete the content of the "pb" folder but DO NOT delete the folder itself.
4. Now you can manually update the PB using this.

After that follow these directions.


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2010)

i fixed my crashes un- and reinstalling the game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 15, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The veteran website wouldn't take my codes for older games like '42 and Vietnam so I ended up emailing the keys to customer support and they fixed me up to Rank 4. Never had to do shit related to Gamespy, thank christ. This was before they revamped the Veterans Site but I'd say Customer Support still the way to go.



Thats weird, I bought 1942 like 3 months ago and registered it on the Vet site.


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats weird, I bought 1942 like 3 months ago and registered it on the Vet site.



I think the Vet sight is just FUBAR, I was only able to register 21, but not bf2 ( didn't try too hard, I got the m1 so who cares?)


----------



## Rapidfire48 (May 15, 2010)

I was able to do BF2,2142, and most of the add ons for Bf2 but the earlier games would not take at all. I will have to email my codes as well.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2010)

i cant even get the site to work to login to it.


----------



## Black Haru (May 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i cant even get the site to work to login to it.



FUBAR. I rest my case.


----------



## cadaveca (May 15, 2010)

Now that I have unlocked everything, I find it hard to stay motivated to play.


Took me 100 hrs to unlock it all...I got my money's worth out of this game for sure.

But now that everything is unlocked, and I have the opportunity to try any weapon at any given time, most of the weapons SUCK!!!


Time for me to move on to another title. What's next?


----------



## MT Alex (May 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Time for me to move on to another title. What's next?



God, I hope it's Battlefield 3!!


----------



## lemode (May 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Now that I have unlocked everything, I find it hard to stay motivated to play.
> 
> 
> Took me 100 hrs to unlock it all...I got my money's worth out of this game for sure.
> ...



I feel the same way man. With 300+ hours under my belt and I know I got my monies worth! I wasted to much time lvling beyond 34 when I knew there wasn’t a point then. I got to 38 but highly doubt I will get beyond 40 even playing super casual…and I’m cool with that. This game has little reward beyond rank 25

I’ll have a game to play Tuesday at 12am…Red Dead Revolver!


----------



## kid41212003 (May 15, 2010)

I demand customizable outfit!

Would be cool running around with a Gestapo uniform .


----------



## lemode (May 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I demand customizable outfit!
> 
> Would be cool running around with a Gestapo uniform .



F that...

i'd be running around in underwear with the medic beret on...all my classes!


----------



## Lionheart (May 15, 2010)

Does anyone know when battlefield 1943 will be coming out?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Now that I have unlocked everything, I find it hard to stay motivated to play.
> 
> 
> Took me 100 hrs to unlock it all...I got my money's worth out of this game for sure.
> ...



Did you get ALL the rewards? Me thinks not.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 15, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But now that everything is unlocked, and I have the opportunity to try any weapon at any given time, most of the weapons SUCK!!!



I have a similar gripe....& i know im just nit picking now but its like...they balanced some of the guns to have the exact same stats as each other & im not talking about if you on the US or the afgan sides. im talking about if you have 1 weapon like an smg for instance, theres a DIFFERENT gun that has the EXACT same specs either below it or above it & to me thats just a waste of time & effort, because all your doing is potentially getting the same gun but in a different skin. theres nothing unique about it other then how it looks, & thats something I have never understood.

anotherway to look at it is - you potentially unlock the same gun (if you have to) twice & thats where part of the 'wow' factor went out the door for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I have a similar gripe....& i know im just nit picking now but its like...they balanced some of the guns to have the exact same stats as each other & im not talking about if you on the US or the *afgan* sides.



Afghan weapons? Like these?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2010)

Will this game be hard to transition to from CoD4?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 15, 2010)

well it may be the wow factor for you but alot of players dont like seeing people unlock 1 particular weapon and just use that endlessly examples carl gustav  the m60 etc that people complained about etc i know theres a few times kurgan 1 shot me with the m60 at close range via headshot yet i do the same with say a shotgun hes alive i agree same stats is bogus but then again if we go with the way things were you have players rank 30 or so farming rank 1-10 for easy kills with 1-3 weapons so tell me how great are these unlocks if people only use a few of them ? whats the sense in having unlocks period if your only going to use a select few and nothing else


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2010)

Alright I'm sick and goddamn tired of the god damn M60. I keep coming across squads who run shooting in a big group and are impossible to kill. I like to use the m1 Garand from a distance and when these hordes spot me the gunfire isn't accurate its just a wave until the kill me.


----------



## Moose (May 15, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Alright I'm sick and goddamn tired of the god damn M60. I keep coming across squads who run shooting in a big group and are impossible to kill. I like to use the m1 Garand from a distance and when these hordes spot me the gunfire isn't accurate its just a wave until the kill me.



Grenade them/M95 them/M16A2 them


----------



## kid41212003 (May 15, 2010)

I believe M60 was built to shot that way... suppressing fire...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 15, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Alright I'm sick and goddamn tired of the god damn M60. I keep coming across squads who run shooting in a big group and are impossible to kill. I like to use the m1 Garand from a distance and when these hordes spot me the gunfire isn't accurate its just a wave until the kill me.



Here are a few weapons that are better then the M60:
-XM8 Protype: For whatever reason the hit rego is better for this AR then any other AR.  
-M16A2: Is second best overall weapon when it comes to hit rego
-MG36: For it's built in scope and it's similar kill rate to the M60
-MG3: The most underestimated weapon in BC2.  It's the only weapon with a high rate of fire where most of the bullets do register hits. 


For me, I look at which weapons scores registered hits mores so then it's stats.  IMO, the stats really doesn't mean much to me if the weapon doesn't registry hits online making it null and void.  Things may change when the patch is released next week.


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2010)

Moose said:


> Grenade them/M95 them/M16A2 them





kid41212003 said:


> I believe M60 was built to shot that way... suppressing fire...





EastCoasthandle said:


> Here are a few weapons that are better then the M60:
> -XM8 Protype: For whatever reason the hit rego is better for this AR then any other AR.
> -M16A2: Is second best overall weapon when it comes to hit rego
> -MG36: For it's built in scope and it's similar kill rate to the M60
> -MG3: The most underestimated weapon in BC2.  It's the only weapon with a high rate of fire where most of the bullets do register hits.



It's not the weapon really it's the whole 4 medic squad. Kill one they get revived and have that grace period where I sit there helpless.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 15, 2010)

Oh, none of you answered my question lol


----------



## Lionheart (May 15, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh, none of you answered my question lol



lol your not the only one bro, I've been ignored twice for asking the same question 

I guess no one knows


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Will this game be hard to transition to from CoD4?



No not really.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Does anyone know when battlefield 1943 will be coming out?



July 9th


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 15, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh, none of you answered my question lol





CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol your not the only one bro, I've been ignored twice for asking the same question
> 
> I guess no one knows



Buy the game youll never play MW2 again.


----------



## Scrizz (May 15, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Here are a few weapons that are better then the M60:
> -XM8 Protype: For whatever reason the hit rego is better for this AR then any other AR.
> -M16A2: Is second best overall weapon when it comes to hit rego
> -MG36: For it's built in scope and it's similar kill rate to the M60
> -MG3: The most underestimated weapon in BC2.  It's the only weapon with a high rate of fire where most of the bullets do register hits.



We Thank You for YOUR opinion.
I believe a large number of people would disagree with that.
I actually believe that the ARs are underpowered way underpowered.
:shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 15, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Will this game be hard to transition to from CoD4?



IMO, no not at all.  The unlocks may be a tad bit harder to get as there aren't as many full servers and hackers as it was when it was released.  That was pretty much an even playing field.  But with practice you shouldn't have to much of a problem.  

Tip 1:  Here's the thing for whatever reason some servers are worst then others.  Regardless if your ping is low.  Something they are suppose to fix but hasn't to date.  If your shots aren't registering and you know you opened up the right ports on your router/modem find another server.  You will only frustrate yourself.  

Tip 2:  Write down the servers you visit.  Trust me, once you find that "golden server" you will want to save it in your favorites.  Don't rely on your history sometimes it works others times it doesn't.  This also allows you to keep track of which servers are full of hackers or have rubberband/bad hit rego issues.  These you want to avoid.

Tip 3: For assault go for the XM8 it is by far the best weapon out of the bunch (your starter weapon).  Not because of it's stats but because it has the best hit rego.  For medic the PKM with the dot scope should do for the time being.  For some reason the dot scope has lower recoil then the 4x scope so when you get it use it!  For the Engineer RGP or CG everyone like others do.  The engineer weapons are very weak at range and are overpowered in close quarter combat.  Keep that in mind.  As for Recon the M24 is pretty good to start with.  The only other sniper rifle that tops it is the COL Sniper Rifle.







Scrizz said:


> We Thank You for YOUR opinion.
> I believe a large number of people would disagree with that.
> I actually believe that the ARs are underpowered way underpowered.
> :shadedshu



I understand but if you get a chance try the MG3 with the red dot scope with magnum ammo for a round using short burst fire.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2010)

You can use red dot for MG3??


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You can use red dot for MG3??



As you can for any Medic weapon.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2010)

Opps, I thought he meant G3 .


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Opps, I thought he meant G3 .



I wish the M14 could be scopped


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2010)

With about 1/2 of my deaths trying to disable the mcom the MG3 is the most under rated weapon in the game.



They had at least 6-7 medics using M60s.  I got them all with this weapon.


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> With over 1/2 of my deaths trying to disable the mcom the MG3 is the most under rated weapon in the game.



Actually the M1 is  I like the MG3 and I've got a tendency to throw myself away to defend the mcoms and defend flags.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 16, 2010)

Hey all, Im havin problems with my game.  It takes forever to log in and then once i do log in and select a server and go spawn, my game just hangs and freezes (music and sounds are there).  When I can finally Alt+Tab to desktop, I got to task manager and is says the program isn't responding.  I have re-installed 2 times so far and have all stock settings.  This prob only started when I tried logging in today (everything worked fine last nite).  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you get ALL the rewards? Me thinks not.



LoL. That's no motivation...they don't potentially change how the game plays. Weapons can make all the difference in the world...

The rewards are like "achievements". You know, the seemingly impossible tasks they introduced to appease hardcore gamers rebelling against "making games more accessible"...used to be completing the game was the challenge. But i've already done that...

The remaining things I need to get are pretty basic...kills with water vehicles...numbered kills with weapons...bleh...can't be bothered.


----------



## Black Haru (May 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. That's no motivation...they don't potentially change how the game plays. Weapons can make all the difference in the world...
> 
> The rewards are like "achievements". You know, the seemingly impossible tasks they introduced to appease hardcore gamers rebelling against "making games more accessible"...used to be completing the game was the challenge. But i've already done that...
> 
> The remaining things I need to get are pretty basic...kills with water vehicles...numbered kills with weapons...bleh...can't be bothered.



I think that this system is fine. I don't need a reason to kill people. in fact, I have more fun this way.

takes me back to the days when UT99 was the game to play...


----------



## Scrizz (May 16, 2010)

UT99 was the ****!


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I think that this system is fine. I don't need a reason to kill people. in fact, I have more fun this way.
> 
> takes me back to the days when UT99 was the game to play...



I'm a very goal-oriented person. the goals I have left don't really present any challenge to me other than time expense. UT99 was different...the other players were the challenge. People are whining that one gun is better than the other here...facing those better weapons presented a challenge. Now I ahve them all, so no challenge is present.

The game's design really makes it hard to be challenged. They've done a good job of eliminating player skill...

I DO need a "reason to kill"...'cause I can do it elsewhere, too.

And yes, I'm being extremely critical here, but that's my opinion. I don't think anything is really wrong with this game. I got MORE than my money's worth(100+ hours...what other titles give you that...few.)...What anyone else thinks, doesn't really matter, as the game now bores ME. If ya can get more outta it...great!


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2010)

Time to perfect your skillz.


----------



## cadaveca (May 16, 2010)

LoL. I'm getting old..have 4 kids...gaming isn't exactly a skill I need in life. I perfected that LONG ago. Got a good 25 years of gaming in my lifetime....


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Buy the game youll never play MW2 again.



Never played mw2 on pc 

so this game has medic/engineer/assault classes eh?

can you switch between those three when you die?
and can you only use certain weapons with those classes?


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. I'm getting old..have 4 kids...gaming isn't exactly a skill I need in life. I perfected that LONG ago. Got a good 25 years of gaming in my lifetime....



Who'll teach their kids to shoot their first vitual gun ? Or hunt down their first enemy with a knife ? 



El_Mayo said:


> Never played mw2 on pc
> 
> so this game has medic/engineer/assault classes eh?
> 
> ...



Yep you can customise them and crap inbetween deaths.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Yep you can customise them and crap inbetween deaths.



I'm liking the sound of this game... might pick it up after exams


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> I'm liking the sound of this game... might pick it up after exams



hunt it up on ebay, 1/3 retail price for us here.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hunt it up on ebay, 1/3 retail price for us here.



1/3 retail price brand new?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> 1/3 retail price brand new?



you cant use the game second hand on PC, single use CD keys. so yeah, brand new.

We pay like $99 for it retail here, and $70 USD on steam.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you cant use the game second hand on PC, single use CD keys. so yeah, brand new.
> 
> We pay like $99 for it retail here, and $70 USD on steam.



Ahh okay

SEVENTY DOLLARS OMGWTF?

I see it on ebay for £20!


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Ahh okay
> 
> SEVENTY DOLLARS OMGWTF?
> 
> I see it on ebay for £20!



£29 on steam.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2010)

Single use cd keys... what if I uninstall the game?
Am I fucked?


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Single use cd keys... what if I uninstall the game?
> Am I fucked?



the CD key is locked to your account, and you can use that multiple times.

 i meant single use in that you cant sell the key to someone else, since they'd need your account/email to use it.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the CD key is locked to your account, and you can use that multiple times.
> 
> i meant single use in that you cant sell the key to someone else, since they'd need your account/email to use it.



Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! That's a relief


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! That's a relief



though Id be careful - there was a dude on here who installed & activated the game then his pc crashed or he reinstalled his OS without backing up his game data & the DRM locked him out. he tried to contact steam, steam told him to contact EA/DICE - & they told him he had to buy a new copy because they couldnt reactivate his game once the key had been voided by the system.

but you did not buy yours from steam so i dont know if that still applies. but id still be careful


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> though Id be careful - there was a dude on here who installed & activated the game then his pc crashed or he reinstalled his OS without backing up his game data & the DRM locked him out. he tried to contact steam, steam told him to contact EA/DICE - & they told him he had to buy a new copy because they couldnt reactivate his game once the key had been voided by the system.
> 
> but you did not buy yours from steam so i dont know if that still applies. but id still be careful



I don't doubt you but I bet there is more to that story than what he told you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't doubt you but I bet there is more to that story than what he told you.



who knows, all i saw was what was posted up on here.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 16, 2010)

you can put me on the list here, Overclocking101/Recon-Engineer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> EastCoasthandle said:
> 
> 
> > With about 1/2 of my deaths trying to disable the mcom the MG3 is the most under rated weapon in the game.
> ...


----------



## kid41212003 (May 16, 2010)

I tried using it with red dot, it's terrible. Bullets scattered all around even with single click.

M60 still kickass.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 16, 2010)

I've been loving the MG36 lately, a real solid weapon using MMN LMG


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2010)

Anyone getting low server count today?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> M60 still kickass.



Agreed, I changed from using MMN because the gun doesn't hit so hard anymore so have to use magnum ammo. But I like short burst fire and thats the gun for it.



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I've been loving the MG36 lately, a real solid weapon using MMN LMG



Yeah I like it, but I got to use Magnum, just takes too much to kill people otherwise.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I tried using it with red dot, it's terrible. Bullets scattered all around even with single click.
> 
> M60 still kickass.



It's a sniper rifle for me when using a single shot.


----------



## Scrizz (May 16, 2010)

the MG3...


----------



## Stak (May 16, 2010)

Still cant enter ranked servers no use for me to play it. As i still need to get 2 weapons  so until they fix PB thing i wont play it


----------



## rizla1 (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you cant use the game second hand on PC, single use CD keys. so yeah, brand new.
> 
> We pay like $99 for it retail here, and $70 USD on steam.



an i thought prices were bad here. although i got bfbc2 for 10euro direct download.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 16, 2010)

Ok, I am taking a vacation from work to do some stuff for school and goofy off.  I think I will be taking Tuesday off from the Chimp Challenge and going after my Plate with the knife.

If anyone is up for head hunting on Tuesday, I will be on most of that day.


----------



## Black Haru (May 16, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, I am taking a vacation from work to do some stuff for school and goofy off.  I think I will be taking Tuesday off from the Chimp Challenge and going after my Plate with the knife.
> 
> If anyone is up for head hunting on Tuesday, I will be on most of that day.



I will probably be on around 4pm EST


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, I am taking a vacation from work to do some stuff for school and goofy off.  I think I will be taking Tuesday off from the Chimp Challenge and going after my Plate with the knife.
> 
> If anyone is up for head hunting on Tuesday, I will be on most of that day.



I would be but my PC is headless now. Till my New Sammy Arrives. Hasnt even shipped yet. Hopefully it will arrive from Tennessee.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It's a sniper rifle for me when using a single shot.



The MG3 I think has the lowest damage per bullet out of all of the LMGs in game, single shots are like hitting people with a dillinger.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The MG3 I think has the lowest damage per bullet out of all of the LMGs in game, single shots are like hitting people with a dillinger.



The new patch is going to fix that.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The MG3 I think has the lowest damage per bullet out of all of the LMGs in game, single shots are like hitting people with a dillinger.



I do pretty good with it a long range and can take out a few m60's as well.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I would be but my PC is headless now. Till my New Sammy Arrives. Hasnt even shipped yet. Hopefully it will arrive from Tennessee.



As you can see, I started a little early on my victim list.  I knifed KRDs computer.

Next 5 names on the list are all Kurgan, then Rhino, then Scrizz, Soviet Missile, Black Haru, Kurgan again, Everyone in DOK, Tc2r, and then anyone I see not paying attention.

And the MG3 makes up for lack of power with bullet count.  It eats ammo, but you can easily and quickly kill a small group of guys at 1 time with little effort.


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The MG3 I think has the lowest damage per bullet out of all of the LMGs in game, single shots are like hitting people with a dillinger.



lol but doesnt that gun spray bullets like a MOFO


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The new patch is going to fix that.



Whys that, with the high rate of fire it seems fine to me.



EastCoasthandle said:


> I do pretty good with it a long range and can take out a few m60's as well.



Thats possible, but you had said single shot before, and I feel the only LMG that is good in small round bursts is the M60, the rest lack the damage per round, but also every other LMG in the game has a faster rate of fire.



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lol but doesnt that gun spray bullets like a MOFO



Yep.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 17, 2010)

so I cant be on the team...  thats it im going to cry to my mommy!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> As you can see, I started a little early on my victim list.  I knifed KRDs computer.
> 
> Next 5 names on the list are all Kurgan, then Rhino, then Scrizz, Soviet Missile, Black Haru, Kurgan again, Everyone in DOK, Tc2r, and then anyone I see not paying attention.
> 
> And the MG3 makes up for lack of power with bullet count.  It eats ammo, but you can easily and quickly kill a small group of guys at 1 time with little effort.



Not to be ferociously interruptible but, you said 5 names but listed at least 8 (unsure how many in DOK).  Just you wait...... What a large monitor i have.....All the better to see you with!  Oh, with the 5850, the clarity i see. Like Lasik to bottle cap lenses and gangrene irises will be my clarity of vision on the battlefield soon.   Via lifting of the fog from mine windshield, forsooth!! doth mine bullet fly true. And may the lenses of the scopes be like buzzards on the prowl while the compound version four like solar flares erupting from the surface of the sun in may. Hark! my carving tool craves blood, strong blood..... Ah!! it is you mine blade doth crave!!!


----------



## Scrizz (May 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> As you can see, I started a little early on my victim list.  I knifed KRDs computer.
> 
> Next 5 names on the list are all Kurgan, then Rhino, then Scrizz, Soviet Missile, Black Haru, Kurgan again, Everyone in DOK, Tc2r, and then anyone I see not paying attention.
> 
> And the MG3 makes up for lack of power with bullet count.  It eats ammo, but you can easily and quickly kill a small group of guys at 1 time with little effort.



Don't worry, You're first on my list! 
right after Soviet


----------



## Soylent Joe (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Not to be ferociously interruptible but, you said 5 names but listed at least 8 (unsure how many in DOK).  Just you wait...... What a large monitor i have.....All the better to see you with!  Oh, with the 5850, the clarity i see. Like Lasik to bottle cap lenses and gangrene irises will be my clarity of vision on the battlefield soon.   Via lifting of the fog from mine windshield, forsooth!! doth mine bullet fly true. And may the lenses of the scopes be like buzzards on the prowl while the compound version four like solar flares erupting from the surface of the sun in may. Hark! my carving tool craves blood, strong blood..... Ah!! it is you mine blade doth crave!!!



That was an odd post.  


For some reason I just can't back into playing BC2. It's caused in part because of all the crap I have to put up with to play (system crashes mainly). I'd really like to get some new maps soon. What ever happened to the TPU server? No one is ever on.


----------



## Scrizz (May 17, 2010)

just wow


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> That was an odd post.
> 
> 
> For some reason I just can't back into playing BC2. It's caused in part because of all the crap I have to put up with to play (system crashes mainly). I'd really like to get some new maps soon. What ever happened to the TPU server? No one is ever on.



How now! a death? Dead, for a ducat, dead! The quality of mercy is not strained,
It droppeth as the gentle urine from heaven Upon the place beneath. For God's sake, let us sit upon the ground And tell sad stories of the slut of kings. Thou thing of no bowels thou!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats possible, but you had said single shot before, and I feel the only LMG that is good in small round bursts is the M60, the rest lack the damage per round, but also every other LMG in the game has a faster rate of fire.



The MG3 is better then the M60 for me.  
1. short range encroaching medium range, hold down the the trigger and I out gun someone with M60
2. Medium range and beyond short burst
3.  Long range single shot

It really is an under estimate weapon.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The MG3 is better then the M60 for me.
> 1. short range encroaching medium range, hold down the the trigger and I out gun someone with M60
> 2. Medium range and beyond short burst
> 3.  Long range single shot
> ...



By the gods!! Thy weapon of choice doth be underpowered!! Those unscrupulous fools society deems worthy of the title "developer" art of the foulest of natures. They hath defiled the past far too long! By lasting reminder, the glorious warriors of long past did use such weapon and did slay many. They who call themselves Developers have fouled their memory!! If mine recollections do remain, to debuff the weapons of the past be blasphemy!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The MG3 is better then the M60 for me.
> 1. short range encroaching medium range, hold down the the trigger and I out gun someone with M60
> 2. Medium range and beyond short burst
> 3.  Long range single shot
> ...



The MG3 is a great gun, I'm just saying it is the worst single shot LMG in the game, it's not meant to single shot, all of the other LMG's do more damage per bullet and would be better suited to it.

I find my best spot for the M60 (with Iron sights, I don't use Red Dot or that other crap) is actually medium to long range, just pull the trigger for a single bullet at a time, and tombstone people. Close range a faster weapon would be nicer.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2010)

Double-click shot is my style. Using the same style I always run out of ammo for the MG3 .


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The MG3 is a great gun, I'm just saying it is the worst single shot LMG in the game, it's not meant to single shot, all of the other LMG's do more damage per bullet and would be better suited to it.
> 
> I find my best spot for the M60 (with Iron sights, I don't use Red Dot or that other crap) is actually medium to long range, just pull the trigger for a single bullet at a time, and tombstone people. Close range a faster weapon would be nicer.



I wish the Thompson SMG was more damaging. After all, it fires .45ACP. Odd isnt it that it deal so little damage compared to the G3. i know the G3 is more accurate, but come on...if the 1911 can kill faster than the thompson firing the same bullet there is a problem. Also, they should have allowed the M1 to have a bayonet as the knife when equipped. People say it would break the game, but I dont think so. I think it would balance out the rifle. It fires slow, doesnt deal much damage unless you hit directly center mass or headshots and is slow to reload and slow to aim with no attachments. Make a bayonet attachment at least. If you have the bayonet attachment then the knife animation is you stabbing them with the bayonet. Also, with the bayonet attached, the accuracy would be less.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Double-click shot is my style. Using the same style I always run out of ammo for the MG3 .



You get my BC2 friend invite, I thought you had been on my list, but now your gone. Your the only one I see constantly playing, if you didnt get it toss me one or I'll toss you another. Need to keep us active TPUers together.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You get my BC2 friend invite, I thought you had been on my list, but now your gone. Your the only one I see constantly playing, if you didnt get it toss me one or I'll toss you another. Need to keep us active TPUers together.



Yeah, got it back now. Had to spam requesting .


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

just as a heads up, i've been playing around with MSI afterburner and its fancy OSD option to show my real time GPU usage in game... and my system is massively CPU limited.

30-40FPS in some scenes (mostly when looking over large portions of the map) - but my GPU's are at 30-50% (never goes above 55%)

This game really does need a triple core or better if you wanna max it out, more video card power aint gunna cut it on its own.


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just as a heads up, i've been playing around with MSI afterburner and its fancy OSD option to show my real time GPU usage in game... and my system is massively CPU limited.
> 
> 30-40FPS in some scenes (mostly when looking over large portions of the map) - but my GPU's are at 30-50% (never goes above 55%)
> 
> This game really does need a triple core or better if you wanna max it out, more video card power aint gunna cut it on its own.



Are you gonna upgrade or not gonna bother


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You get my BC2 friend invite, I thought you had been on my list, but now your gone. Your the only one I see constantly playing, if you didnt get it toss me one or I'll toss you another. Need to keep us active TPUers together.



i wish i could butt-stroke people with the m1 or m14 instead of the knifing. Butt-stroking them would make it easier for us to fight close quarters with the ww2 assault rifle.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Are you gonna upgrade or not gonna bother



i just OC'd to 4GHz for now, will ponder higher. I have a long term goal of an AMD 6 core, since i doubt i'll get a 4GHz capable 775 quad for cheap.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just as a heads up, i've been playing around with MSI afterburner and its fancy OSD option to show my real time GPU usage in game... and my system is massively CPU limited.
> 
> 30-40FPS in some scenes (mostly when looking over large portions of the map) - but my GPU's are at 30-50% (never goes above 55%)
> 
> This game really does need a triple core or better if you wanna max it out, more video card power aint gunna cut it on its own.



You just made me feel alot better about my 1090T.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

4.2Ghz made my bottleneck go away 

40FPs minimum, max settings 8x AA - 60-99% GPU usage (average of about 80%)


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i wish i could butt-stroke people with the m1 or m14 instead of the knifing. Butt-stroking them would make it easier for us to fight close quarters with the ww2 assault rifle.



LMFAO hahah WTF



Mussels said:


> i just OC'd to 4GHz for now, will ponder higher. I have a long term goal of an AMD 6 core, since i doubt i'll get a 4GHz capable 775 quad for cheap.



Ahh sweet, AMD 6 core would be sweet. Howz your new HD5870 is it being bottlenecked all ur games u play?


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMFAO hahah WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh sweet, AMD 6 core would be sweet. Howz your new HD5870 is it being bottlenecked all ur games u play?



5870 hasnt arrived yet. in power its going to match my two 4870's, just gives me a lot better power efficiency + DX11


4.2GHz has made my bottleneck be largely reduced, min FPS of 35 really does make a difference.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> LMFAO hahah WTF
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh sweet, AMD 6 core would be sweet. Howz your new HD5870 is it being bottlenecked all ur games u play?



Butt-stroking is where you take the butt of your rifle and smash their face in with it. It is used and has been used in the Armed forces for Decades. Also, it would not break the game.I mean come on, Americas Army 3 has it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 5870 hasnt arrived yet. in power its going to match my two 4870's, just gives me a lot better power efficiency + DX11
> 
> 
> 4.2GHz has made my bottleneck be largely reduced, min FPS of 35 really does make a difference.



Where do the card ship from for Newegg? Im waiting on my 5850.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Where do the card ship from for Newegg? Im waiting on my 5850.



how would i know?

anyone know how to get cheap CD keys for the steam version of BC2? housemate wants to get it, but not at the ripoff steam prices.

(retail and EADM are cheap on ebay, but he only wants steam)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> how would i know?
> 
> anyone know how to get cheap CD keys for the steam version of BC2? housemate wants to get it, but not at the ripoff steam prices.
> 
> (retail and EADM are cheap on ebay, but he only wants steam)



I'd use the EADM version and just activate it though Steam. Personally I hate using steam with BC2. I've always found it to run slower  and have more crashes/freezing when I run with Steam open. 

oh, about the GPU usage and CPU dependency... my quad sits @ 80% usage when I play this game and my GPU usage fluctuates between 50% - 75% this game is just too CPU heavy and since the last patch things have changed. Actually the only game that can keep 99% load on both GPUs is Lost Planet. Even COD:WaW at the highest settings only uses 30% of each GPU.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

you cant activate it through steam except as a non-steam game, and he doesnt want that. He's a nut for having the stats (X hours played this week, etc)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

I see, well if he wants all the features he might just have to pay steams (completely retarded) price.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> how would i know?
> 
> anyone know how to get cheap CD keys for the steam version of BC2? housemate wants to get it, but not at the ripoff steam prices.
> 
> (retail and EADM are cheap on ebay, but he only wants steam)



Do you know what "rush processing" means? Newegg offered it but I didnt take it.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Do you know what "rush processing" means? Newegg offered it but I didnt take it.



i know nothing about newegg.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Do you know what "rush processing" means? Newegg offered it but I didnt take it.



They basically prioritize your package over all the others that didn't pay for Rush processing, but they still process all the rush orders in the order they are received.


----------



## Black Haru (May 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Do you know what "rush processing" means? Newegg offered it but I didnt take it.



I would assume that it means newegg puts priority on your order, (this has more to do with compiling the parts from various third party suppliers than actual shipping time) 

you made the correct decision in not getting it. newegg has never taken longer than three days to get me my stuff, I can't foresee a situation where you would need faster than that.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 17, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "No BFBC2 PC patch today. QA has another version to test that Mikael made over the weekend. More updates to follow as I get them."


----------



## Black Haru (May 17, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "No BFBC2 PC patch today. QA has another version to test that Mikael made over the weekend. More updates to follow as I get them."



damnit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2010)

Brandonwh64 said:
			
		

> R.I.P Ronny James Dio  The Holy Diver in the sky!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

So if QA received the new build this morning and they find more than 2 issues I conclude we're not receiving the patch this week.


----------



## lemode (May 17, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I would assume that it means newegg puts priority on your order, (this has more to do with compiling the parts from various third party suppliers than actual shipping time)
> 
> you made the correct decision in not getting it. newegg has never taken longer than three days to get me my stuff, I can't foresee a situation where you would need faster than that.



In my years of experience with newegg, processing never takes longer than 45 minutes after you place your order. Rush processing is just a waste of money.


----------



## digibucc (May 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> In my years of experience with newegg, processing never takes longer than 45 minutes after you place your order. Rush processing is just a waste of money.



while true 90% of the time, not every time.  I have had times where i put orders through for similar items at the same time.  they came from the same warehouse - one on my preferred account (which includes priority) and one on a regular card, without it.

the priority shipped before noon that day, the other shipped the next day.  they arrived one day apart.

if you are making a purchase between 9-11 am it may be worth it.  anywhere before and it probably would have gone out that day anyway , and anywhere after and it really depends on how busy the individual warehouse is that day - regardless of priority or not.

so 90% of the time it makes no difference at all, and when it does there is an even smaller chance it will make the difference of a whole day.  Not worth it think, unless you are ordering in that small timeframe and want it as fast as possible... but i wouldn't do it regularly.


----------



## Scrizz (May 17, 2010)

It also depends where you live.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 17, 2010)

Or what kinds of gadget you use.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

i like bad company 2. i use priority shipping on my carl gustav to their faces.


----------



## Black Haru (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i like bad company 2. i use priority shipping on my carl gustav to their faces.



so how does that translate, tracer? 

I saw a lot of infantry tracing yesterday, (myself included) I was somewhat surprised and more than a little annoyed when rockets started following me.


----------



## Scrizz (May 17, 2010)

don't forget this game is a mod for Quake3


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so how does that translate, tracer?
> 
> I saw a lot of infantry tracing yesterday, (myself included) I was somewhat surprised and more than a little annoyed when rockets started following me.



its quite hilarious really. we can also see you wherever you go, thanks to the little on screen blip.

Tends to happen the most when an engy is repairing  vehicle and he gets between us and our target with the tracer.


----------



## Black Haru (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its quite hilarious really. we can also see you wherever you go, thanks to the little on screen blip.
> 
> Tends to happen the most when an engy is repairing  vehicle and he gets between us and our target with the tracer.



oh no, this server had people purposefully tracing infantry (no vehicle n sight...)

it was funny when it wasn't me.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> oh no, this server had people purposefully tracing infantry (no vehicle n sight...)
> 
> it was funny when it wasn't me.



i do it deliberately too sometimes. fun in squad deathmatch, cause i can respawn and its still on em, and i can rocket snipe from across the map. bricks get shat in every direction.


----------



## lemode (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cause i can respawn and its still on em, and i can rocket snipe from across the map. bricks get shat in every direction.



lol i loved doing that.


----------



## Scrizz (May 17, 2010)

i know >_>


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Looks like my 5850 will be here before my Monitor. So, I will have a "super" headless PC. Any Idea what I should sell my 4850 for?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just OC'd to 4GHz for now, will ponder higher. I have a long term goal of an AMD 6 core, since i doubt i'll get a 4GHz capable 775 quad for cheap.



Even on the 1055t at stock clocks I get 90 - 99% GPU usage on both my cards, they are quite nice.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> In my years of experience with newegg, processing never takes longer than 45 minutes after you place your order. Rush processing is just a waste of money.





digibucc said:


> while true 90% of the time, not every time.  I have had times where i put orders through for similar items at the same time.  they came from the same warehouse - one on my preferred account (which includes priority) and one on a regular card, without it.
> 
> the priority shipped before noon that day, the other shipped the next day.  they arrived one day apart.
> 
> ...



Rush can also make a difference if you happen to be ordering late on a weekend, or during the busy seasons, like Christmas. For normal ordering during the week, makes no difference.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

I solved my Headless PC issue. Nothing a little LogMeIn couldn't solve. Surfing my Desktop via Lappy 386 right now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i just OC'd to 4GHz for now, will ponder higher. I have a long term goal of an AMD 6 core, since i doubt i'll get a 4GHz capable 775 quad for cheap.



Depending on GPU a 4Ghz s775 quad still doesnt get this game pumping like it should. I only get 50-80% (usually just 60%) GPU usage with my system. I still maintain the opinion that R7 broker performance for s775.


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 5870 hasnt arrived yet. in power its going to match my two 4870's, just gives me a lot better power efficiency + DX11
> 
> 
> 4.2GHz has made my bottleneck be largely reduced, min FPS of 35 really does make a difference.



AH ok, Yeah the main reason why I bought one of them, actually 2 but yeah

Good to see the bottleneck has pissed off iz your Xeon processor a dual core, I know nothing of server CPU's



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Butt-stroking is where you take the butt of your rifle and smash their face in with it. It is used and has been used in the Armed forces for Decades. Also, it would not break the game.I mean come on, Americas Army 3 has it.



OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH of course it is, my bad, just the way it's said, kinda sound pretty funny & stupid


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Depending on GPU a 4Ghz s775 quad still doesnt get this game pumping like it should. I only get 50-80% (usually just 60%) GPU usage with my system. I still maintain the opinion that R7 broker performance for s775.



I want a hexa-core but I am in the process of buying a Trek 1.2 Road Bike to work the fat off my ass. Too much down time make KRD a unfit boy.


----------



## hv43082 (May 17, 2010)

I keep losing sound when the map is loaded and even when the game is exited.  No sound on desktop or any other programs on my pc.  Once restart everything is working perfectly (ie movies, music, other games).  Already re-install the game and sound driver but still same problem.  Any suggestion?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I keep losing sound when the map is loaded and even when the game is exited.  No sound on desktop or any other programs on my pc.  Once restart everything is working perfectly (ie movies, music, other games).  Already re-install the game and sound driver but still same problem.  Any suggestion?



Update sound drivers and chipset drivers if using onboard sound device.


----------



## hv43082 (May 17, 2010)

I'm using Creative X-fi PCI-e card with latest driver.  No problem up until the new ATI card is installed or new patch, can't remember which.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 17, 2010)

Well you can't revert the patch so maybe try ati drivers?


----------



## Lionheart (May 17, 2010)

I got mouse issues with the new 10.4 drivers, nothing major but annoying


----------



## hv43082 (May 17, 2010)

No sound at all when the map finish loading...might as well sell the game...wtf


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

Double check to make sure your primary audio device is the X-Fi. It might have switched over to the ATI card when you installed it. Also doub;e check the in-game settings to make sure it's set to use the Windows default.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 18, 2010)

twitter.com/GamerOfFreedom:  "@Bazajaytee @Kalmalyzer Hows the QA going?"

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@GamerOfFreedom  Need to check what QA have found when I get in tomorrow. All being clear then early week release is still on."

==================================================

twitter.com/GamerOfFreedom: "@Bazajaytee You said that now the patch was delayed some more things would make it in the client patch can you say which?"

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@GamerOfFreedom  In the new changelog you'll get to see what was added. That will go out just before the new client releases."

==================================================

http://twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@Skilllos Depends if Mikael made a new server on Friday night. Could be R15 but R14 was at RSPs on Friday afternoon for testing."

==================================================


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> AH ok, Yeah the main reason why I bought one of them, actually 2 but yeah
> 
> Good to see the bottleneck has pissed off iz your Xeon processor a dual core, I know nothing of server CPU's
> 
> ...



its basically an E8600 - except i got it cheaper, and it uses lower volts than most (3.8Ghz at less than stock voltage is sexeh)



hv43082 said:


> No sound at all when the map finish loading...might as well sell the game...wtf



You cant sell it. just fix the problem.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its basically an E8600 - except i got it cheaper, and it uses lower volts than most (3.8Ghz at less than stock voltage is sexeh)
> 
> 
> 
> You cant sell it. just fix the problem.



E8600, whoa thats one of the best if not best dual core CPU's that you can get


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> E8600, whoa thats one of the best if not best dual core CPU's that you can get



and i got it for about $200 au, new


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and i got it for about $200 au, new



Holy shit, awesome deal at the time, still would be good now, dont those range from $400 & up


----------



## Wile E (May 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Holy shit, awesome deal at the time, still would be good now, dont those range from $400 & up



What he didn't tell you that he had to get on his knees to get it at that price.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What he didn't tell you that he had to get on his knees to get it at that price.



nah i just lucked onto a store selling OEM chips with no HSF dirt cheap.


----------



## Lionheart (May 18, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What he didn't tell you that he had to get on his knees to get it at that price.



Lol that doesn't sound like what a moderator would do



Mussels said:


> nah i just lucked onto a store selling OEM chips with no HSF dirt cheap.



Ah ok, well thats still pretty damn good


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 18, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@pineauk We found a couple of crashes back at the end of day yesterday which the programmers are working on today."

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@Apocalyptus No it won't be out today. As I said, we found crashes last night which are being worked on today."


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@pineauk We found a couple of crashes back at the end of day yesterday which the programmers are working on today."
> 
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@Apocalyptus No it won't be out today. As I said, we found crashes last night which are being worked on today."



I HAZ A SAD


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I HAZ A SAD



IC you are after a 1055T? i wish i had the cash to go after one but alas...i am buying a Trek 1.2.


----------



## epicfail (May 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> IC you are after a 1055T? i wish i had the cash to go after one but alas...i am buying a Trek 1.2. http://www.trekbikes.com/images/bikes/2010/large/12_blackred.jpg



nice bike ducky,

i got this thing like last year,
youll truly notice a difference from a regular bike. i know i did


haro extreme x6


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> nice bike ducky,
> 
> i got this thing like last year,
> youll truly notice a difference from a regular bike. i know i did
> ...



NICE!!  Still inferior to the road.


----------



## epicfail (May 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> NICE!!  Still inferior to the road.



im more of a go have fun on ramps and dirt hills.

some place i go camping alot has these huge sand pits,  huge hills and stuff great fun to go down.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 18, 2010)

epicfail said:


> im more of a go have fun on ramps and dirt hills.
> 
> some place i go camping alot has these huge sand pits,  huge hills and stuff great fun to go down.



I used to do that for 18 years. Then, I had a serious wreck and am rather scared of it now. Im only just now getting back to 2 wheels. ive been riding a recumbent trike from catrike.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 18, 2010)

since we are showing off....






though, I wouldnt mind a proper road bike, but im a big guy & im scared shitless id break that small frame like i break my women.


----------



## epicfail (May 18, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> since we are showing off....
> 
> http://www.thebikelist.co.uk/imagec...-bike/apollo-xc.26s-17-mens-mountain-bike.jpg
> 
> though, I wouldnt mind a proper road bike, but im a big guy & im scared shitless id break that small frame like i break my women.



we arent showing off ;-),  nice bike though. ya thats why  i bought a good bike i broke my last bike on a jump lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I used to do that for 18 years. Then, I had a serious wreck and am rather scared of it now. Im only just now getting back to 2 wheels. ive been riding a recumbent trike from catrike.



Don't live life in fear, I almost died in a snowmobile accident when I was 13, next year I was back on the same sled flying around. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Scrizz (May 18, 2010)

IT looks like the friends list is broken.
IT shows that no one is playing.
I have a couple of ppl playing and they don't show up


----------



## hv43082 (May 18, 2010)

Still having sound loss after map load regardless of single or multiplayer.  I've tried everything from reinstalling drivers to the game itself.  No luck. HELP!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Still having sound loss after map load regardless of single or multiplayer.  I've tried everything from reinstalling drivers to the game itself.  No luck. HELP!!!



try your onboard sound


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> IT looks like the friends list is broken.
> IT shows that no one is playing.
> I have a couple of ppl playing and they don't show up



Thats been that way for like a week, just click to join the friends games on your list if oyu know they are playing, it will still place you in their round.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

im not a bicycle person  now if it was a dirt bike or street bike it would be a diffrent story


----------



## overclocking101 (May 18, 2010)

the friends list has been broken ever since launch. at least for me. so they still havent figured out how to fix the new update?? thats sad.


----------



## OnBoard (May 18, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> the friends list has been broken ever since launch. at least for me. so they still havent figured out how to fix the new update?? thats sad.



Week for me. Hoping next patch will fix that.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

I'm pretty surprised that with its popularity, it hasn't been patched properly. The game has been broken in many ways since launch, and that bugs me as much or more than assholes with noob tubes in MW2.


----------



## Black Haru (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm pretty surprised that with its popularity, it hasn't been patched properly. The game has been broken in many ways since launch, and that bugs me as much or more than assholes with noob tubes in MW2.



the game has been patched numerous times, its just this latest (and relatively large) patch that has been delayed (too many times)

my friends list worked up until last week...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm pretty surprised that with its popularity, it hasn't been patched properly. The game has been broken in many ways since launch, and that bugs me as much or more than assholes with noob tubes in MW2.



Like said it has been patched a lot, personally I have only had 1 issue with the game itself since launch, and thats the friends list, it was messed up at launch, and then they fixed it and it has worked fine till just this last week.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

I've had horrific server browser problems. I'm just surprised they didn't make sure this stuff worked the way it should before launch.


----------



## cadaveca (May 18, 2010)

For those with browser issues, you might want to try re-entering your log-in info. Dunno why, but doing that made about 2x the servers appear.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 18, 2010)

They're better now. It just about made me ask Steam for a refund, though.


----------



## Scrizz (May 18, 2010)

wierd b/c friends list was working.
YAY, more reasons not to play the game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> wierd b/c friends list was working.
> YAY, more reasons not to play the game



I need to stab more Scrizz, more reason to play the game?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 18, 2010)

GD!! My Screen is a BFS (Big F'ing Screen)!!!


----------



## Scrizz (May 18, 2010)

nice, send it to me.
I'll pay for shipping
lol


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 18, 2010)

I also need to stab scrizz more.


----------



## OnBoard (May 19, 2010)

I need Euro rate to go up, so I can get a better GPU/bigger screen for more BC2 goodness! (4 year low, just hit under 1.22 USD ) http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=EUR&to=USD click on the 1Y button and it's looking bleak.


----------



## lemode (May 19, 2010)

i tried to play today...and i could play for about 8 minutes total...lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> i tried to play today...and i could play for about 8 minutes total...lol



I seen you playing, I was gonna say "told you you couldnt stay away", but I had to take off.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 19, 2010)

ive managed to avoid playing for almost 2 weeks now.. its like weening urself off crack


----------



## Scrizz (May 19, 2010)

same here, i turned it on yesterday to stab laughingman but with a broken friends list, meh.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2010)

Looks like I have to OC my CPU to play with my 5850.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 19, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Looks like I have to OC my CPU to play with my 5850.



This game is UBER CPU heavy so yeah I think you do need to OC to get the most FPS from your system but it sounded like you were having driver issue yesterday as well.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 19, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> ive managed to avoid playing for almost 2 weeks now.. its like weening urself off crack



i havent played a full round from start to finish in 4weeks (since my 4870 died) I tried to get back into it the other day & played on HC mixed mode servers where people were spawn camping in uncaps. on both servers & these were my regular servers too. i couldnt be arsed to look for another server or even go into a non HC server - I just shut the game down & went back to TF2


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2010)

i was just hammerin BC2, was on a server with just 4-6 players... oh man there is nothing more fun than running into a room, headshotting 3 guys with a magnum revolver for instant kills and stabbing the last guy who's pissing his pants cause he was typing when you came in.

then i teabag their corpses and read their bitchin when they respawn


----------



## erixx (May 19, 2010)

haha Mussels, greaaat productivity yeah! 

-----
BTW: 
Anyone has suffered lock ups with only this game, with an overclocked i5 ? 
I'm still overclocking (21x155) but had to lower it a fair bit (was stable 24/7 at 3800Mhz in all games). 

Also, with the new GTX470, what AntiAliasing should I choose? Maximum/32x is realistic? And AF at 16x....
I don't understand very well the different AA options, FSAA-Q is Quintaple something of Nvidia, right?

Thanks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2010)

This game hammers CPU's, you can bench and bench and bench and play other games and be fine, but if you want to see if your CPU is stable, try some BC2, honestly, I have got this game to cause more issues with CPU OC's than anything else has.


----------



## DrPepper (May 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> This game hammers CPU's, you can bench and bench and bench and play other games and be fine, but if you want to see if your CPU is stable, try some BC2, honestly, I have got this game to cause more issues with CPU OC's than anything else has.



I find L4D2 is even worse.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 19, 2010)

how come a lot of servers have high pings most of the time i get major lag, or maybe its my rig, something not stable, or is this just me?


----------



## DrPepper (May 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> how come a lot of servers have high pings most of the time i get major lag, or maybe its my rig, something not stable, or is this just me?



Remember it doesn't display ping it displays how far behind you are in relation to the server thats the trip there + trip back so just half the number you get to get the ping.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 19, 2010)

yes it does by pressing tab key it shows everyone's ping


----------



## OnBoard (May 19, 2010)

erixx said:


> BTW:
> Anyone has suffered lock ups with only this game, with an overclocked i5 ?
> I'm still overclocking (21x155) but had to lower it a fair bit (was stable 24/7 at 3800Mhz in all games).
> 
> ...



Nope, but mine is clocked just to 3.6GHz.

32AA would be silly, go for 8X or 16X if you have extra power. (I say silly, because for me it's better to up graphics quality than to add more AA over 8x)

Here's stuff of the Coverage Sampling Antialiasing and it's Q mode.
http://developer.nvidia.com/object/coverage-sampled-aa.html

I'd go for 16x or 8xQ CSAA. 8xAA would be about the same as those, but with a bigger performance hit. Try what looks best/performs ok.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 19, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I find L4D2 is even worse.



I never really have been able to get into L4D, so never played 2, but thats interesting.


----------



## DrPepper (May 19, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> yes it does by pressing tab key it shows everyone's ping



That's not the ping thats latency but not ping maybe someone can explain it better than me.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 19, 2010)

ya cause every game ive played i always went by ping, i get an average of 70 in bfc2 not sure if that's acceptable or not


----------



## El Fiendo (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> ya cause every game ive played i always went by ping, i get an average of 70 in bfc2 not sure if that's acceptable or not



Every game generally measures by ping, but in BFBC2s case they measure by latency and the numbers on the scoreboard are all latency. If you have a G15/G19 keyboard, it will properly tell you your ping. I'm not entirely certain why they did it that way. 70 Ping is pretty good, 70 latency is damn good (35ish ping).

Now, you shouldn't be getting too bad lag, because BFBC2 is actually pretty good with its anti lag measures. You especially shouldn't be getting lag if you have either 70 latency or 70 ping. I usually operate as high as 180 - 200 latency without noticing an issue with BFBC2. This is indicative of a problem, are you sure there's no other network traffic at the time of the lag spikes? Also, are you sure its network lag and not hardware lag (performance issues)?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

i get good frames 90 to 150 1280x1024 75hz medium to high settings


----------



## El Fiendo (May 20, 2010)

Is there alot happening on screen when it happens? Explosions or perhaps just alot of character and vehicle models?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

slows down a little nothing major, i do get the odd black stuff on screen not sure what it may be, physx is set to off should i enable it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2010)

That FPS sounds about right for your res, medium/high settings, and your setup. 1280 isn't very stressful.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

eh now its just the 9600gt that needs to be upgraded to a hd5850


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

i can run 1600x1200 all high no aa, but i rather have smooth gameplay


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 20, 2010)

I do 16 x 10 with med to high setting and 4x AA, runs me about 40 - 50 fps, smooth as butter ( ya I kno it DX9 but o well)


----------



## hv43082 (May 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> try your onboard sound



Tried on board, sound came back but the game freezes up every 5 min or so...I give up.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 20, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I do 16 x 10 with med to high setting and 4x AA, runs me about 40 - 50 fps, smooth as butter ( ya I kno it DX9 but o well)



I run at 2048x1152 with mostly medium settings and x4 AA. Try reverting back to DX10 and upping the resolution a bit. You may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I run at 2048x1152 with mostly medium settings and x4 AA. Try reverting back to DX10 and upping the resolution a bit. You may be pleasantly surprised.



Why not run like 1680x1050 on high settings, 2048x1152 is overkill, I would rather play a bit lower and looking a lot better.


----------



## erixx (May 20, 2010)

I was talking about running it with all maxed, and by maxed up i mean, every slider set to Ultra, or the highest available value, including 32xAA and 16xAF, 
and yes, it sounds crazy, indeed I didn't know if it was okay, but otherwise why change from a 9600 to a 470 
Like Corduroy says, without extras, it runs fine on a 9600!!!! But 32xAA makes it look photorealistic, honestly.


----------



## Animalpak (May 20, 2010)

Again the game doesnt show off pings of the servers.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Again the game doesnt show off pings of the servers.



run it as admin/disable UAC. a quick google would have found you that fix.


----------



## erixx (May 20, 2010)

Terrific, but thanks Mussels, didnt know/care. But FarCry2 gives the pings without any tricks....


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 20, 2010)

got my UMP plat star and m95 plat star in the same round - also got 5000 kill patch and 2 plat star patch - 33,900~~ points in a single round!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Were is the guy that keeps up with patch updates? I WANT MY PATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW i got plat in VSS yesterday


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2010)

arent the Phenom II 550 BE the ones that you are supposed to be able to unlock 2 more cores on? Or is there only certain 550BEs?


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

erixx said:


> Terrific, but thanks Mussels, didnt know/care. But FarCry2 gives the pings without any tricks....



Its a game bug. i dont use UAC so i never noticed it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> arent the Phenom II 550 BE the ones that you are supposed to be able to unlock 2 more cores on? Or is there only certain 550BEs?



It should unlock to a x4 

Ive read this thread before. Here

Here is the board i have and it unlocked good.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> It should unlock to a x4
> 
> Ive read this thread before. Here
> 
> Here is the board i have and it unlocked good. http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1330/cpuzscreen.png



yeah but is there like only certain 550BE's? Like serial number crap or somthin?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

well its like the luck of the draw. there is no specific serial number that unlocks


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were is the guy that keeps up with patch updates? I WANT MY PATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No news is bad news...

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "The BFBC2 update will be out when it is stable and ready and not before whether some complain about the delay or not @luffyua"

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Odd that when something goes through QA and takes time people complain and will complain just as hard if it looks like it wasnt in QA longer"

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@bobh92869 I guess I'd be even more concerned if people didn't complain as it'd be a sign they didn't care about what we make "


----------



## Black Haru (May 20, 2010)

bad news is bad news

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: Sorry it wasn't aimed at you @GamerOfFreedom as you were asking rather than swearing and demanding. We still have the crashes to fix


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

why dose amd all ways do this with cpus ? cant they just release a x4 to start with ?


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

Bravo2Zero said:


> why dose amd all ways do this with cpus ? cant they just release a x4 to start with ?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

erixx said:


> I was talking about running it with all maxed, and by maxed up i mean, every slider set to Ultra, or the highest available value, including 32xAA and 16xAF,
> and yes, it sounds crazy, indeed I didn't know if it was okay, but otherwise why change from a 9600 to a 470
> Like Corduroy says, without extras, it runs fine on a 9600!!!! But 32xAA makes it look photorealistic, honestly.[/QUOTE
> 
> why the rude comment when i only stated that i was happy with a 9600gt, i don't care for aa or af at high res, getting a hd5850 soon then ill run 1920x1200 x8 aa


----------



## Bravo2Zero (May 20, 2010)

x8 ?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

Bravo2Zero said:


> x8 ?



its obvious u lack of knowledge but if your willing to learn then keeping reading peoples posts, AA is anti aliasing just google it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> I was talking about running it with all maxed, and by maxed up i mean, every slider set to Ultra, or the highest available value, including 32xAA and 16xAF,
> and yes, it sounds crazy, indeed I didn't know if it was okay, but otherwise why change from a 9600 to a 470
> Like Corduroy says, without extras, it runs fine on a 9600!!!! But 32xAA makes it look photorealistic, honestly.
> 
> why the rude comment when i only stated that i was happy with a 9600gt, i don't care for aa or af at high res, getting a hd5850 soon then ill run 1920x1200 x8 aa



9600GTs are good cards! i wanted to help the crunchers and folders here at TPU so i sent off my 9600GT to JrRacinFan to fold with and hes sending me a 3870 to put in my HTPC. i didnt need the 9600GT anyways so why not help the folding community out


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

i don't fold, when i upgrade i will keep for htpc build


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i don't fold, when i upgrade i will keep for htpc build



yea the 9600GT was in my HTPC but it was kinda overkill for it just to play 1080P. hell the onboard 4200HD would do that so its best to send it to someone who is going to use it to its full potential. plus the 3870 would be a nice backup card. i also have a 8400GS in the HTPC incase i decided to play alittle CS 1.6


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

i wouldn't sell it if that's what your suggesting, ya hd4200 is ok for movies, i played css it ran like a shore thumb even at low res


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> its obvious u lack of knowledge but if your willing to learn then keeping reading peoples posts, AA is anti aliasing just google it



Play nice or i'll take away your toys. Thats a little close to an insult, and could start a fight.



Corduroy_Jr said:


> i wouldn't sell it if that's what your suggesting, ya hd4200 is ok for movies, i played css it ran like a shore thumb even at low res



a shore what now?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

sorry mussel got carried away, as to shore i meant sore


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i wouldn't sell it if that's what your suggesting, ya hd4200 is ok for movies, i played css it ran like a shore thumb even at low res



naa im not saying sell it LOL its a good card hell in my I7 setup it played BC2 at 70-100+ FPS on low settings! i used it til my 5850 got here.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

have a 8800gt collecting dust in third rig, to lazy to pull it out, to swap my 9600gt, just making a point on how close performance is to both cards

i7 70-100 fps is on the low side, hell i get higher with my p2 setup 70 to 150fps


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

On DX 10?

Here is my 8400GS on my HTPC ATM


----------



## kid41212003 (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> have a 8800gt collecting dust in third rig, to lazy to pull it out, to swap my 9600gt, just making a point on how close performance is to both cards
> 
> i7 70-100 fps is on the low side, hell i get higher with my p2 setup 70 to 150fps



8800gt = 112 shader cores vs 96 on 9600GT. That's ~10% in performance.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> On DX 10?
> 
> Here is my 8400GS on my HTPC ATM
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/8400GS425.jpg



nice, i hear they overclock like no tomorrow with proper cooling


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> nice, i hear they overclock like no tomorrow with proper cooling



I was going to use this card for Physx but it doesnt have it. i thought all 8xxx series cards had physx


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 20, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> got my UMP plat star and m95 plat star in the same round - also got 5000 kill patch and 2 plat star patch - 33,900~~ points in a single round!





brandonwh64 said:


> Were is the guy that keeps up with patch updates? I WANT MY PATCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW i got plat in VSS yesterday



Nice work men. 

I still dont have a single plat... not even my knife.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> 8800gt = 112 shader cores vs 96 on 9600GT. That's ~10% in performance.



well that maybe true Ive ran test with both cards to know, thing is my 8800gt is a bad overclocker, 700/1750/2000 vs 9600gt 760/1950/2300 some games 780/2050/2300 so in theory it makes up for 10% loss


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Nice work men.
> 
> I still dont have a single plat... not even my knife.



I get into the moods were i have to play a single weapon til i get plat. it took 1 week to get plat on VSS but the RPG7 took about 3 weeks so its what mood im in.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I get into the moods were i have to play a single weapon til i get plat. it took 1 week to get plat on VSS but the RPG7 took about 3 weeks so its what mood im in.



I guess I just dont have the patience to play one weapon... even when it works. I have been switching between the m4, m16, and an-94 after each star I earn.. I'd like to plat all three in the same day.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

how come it shows no weapons left to unlock, only at rank 23


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> how come it shows no weapons left to unlock, only at rank 23



Because the weapon unlock system is poorly conceived and implemented. You can unlock everything in the game before lvl 25 with little effort.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Because the weapon unlock system is poorly conceived and implemented. You can unlock everything in the game before lvl 25 with little effort.



Yea they should have shortened the amount of points needed for the ranks and added more unlocks at higher levels. hell im a lvl 35 (almost 36) and each rank required 175K to 200K to advance


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

missing m16, an-94


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

then play more assault


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

agreed they should of stuck with same path as bf2


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

been at assault all week guess i keep playing


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

during map changes, you should be able to see how many points you need to get them under the unlock progression tab


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

i do man but unlock progression does not show a thing, maybe i got to keep playing, or i already have it, going to check lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

you should get those two weapons at the last of the assault kit.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (May 20, 2010)

damm have to install game on second rig to find out will report back tnx brandon


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> damm have to install game on second rig to find out will report back tnx brandon



Ok let us know whats going on


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was going to use this card for Physx but it doesnt have it. i thought all 8xxx series cards had physx



All 8800's can do phsyx. It's just that BC2 doesn't use physx.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> All 8800's can do phsyx. It's just that BC2 doesn't use physx.



This card is a 8400GS and with the latest drivers, physx doesnt show up in the nvidia control panel and it on GPUz the box is not check marked


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This card is a 8400GS and with the latest drivers, physx doesnt show up in the nvidia control panel and it on GPUz the box is not check marked



Ah they updated the specs for physx and I don't think that card is supported now. I thought you meant 8800GT.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Ah they updated the specs for physx and I don't think that card is supported now. I thought you meant 8800GT.



I was doing some research and it was saying i might could use it if i downgrade to 178.21 drivers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2010)

but does BC2 even support PhysX??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but does BC2 even support PhysX??



No, as stated above.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 20, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No, as stated above.



it would be kick ass if it did...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> but does BC2 even support PhysX??



nope it doesnt.


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> it would be kick ass if it did...



Nah it uses havoc or more likely their own physics engine.


----------



## cadaveca (May 20, 2010)

It's Havoc physics engine, and it's ALL pre-baked.


----------



## OnBoard (May 20, 2010)

Wuhuu, got my final 2 pins and with that all vehicle pins insignia and all pins insignia, was a good night! Those Car & Naval Warfare Pins sure were though to come by.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Wuhuu, got my final 2 pins and with that all vehicle pins insignia and all pins insignia, was a good night! Those Car & Naval Warfare Pins sure were though to come by.



I still dont have those pins.It's tough to hit people with the quad and only 1 type of boat on a few maps even has the ability to kill someone. I did run over some people with my jet ski, but i don't think that counts.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 21, 2010)

I heard you can snipe from the back of a PWC and get the naval pin.

I'm in TS now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## OnBoard (May 21, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I still dont have those pins.It's tough to hit people with the quad and only 1 type of boat on a few maps even has the ability to kill someone. I did run over some people with my jet ski, but i don't think that counts.





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I heard you can snipe from the back of a PWC and get the naval pin.



And there he goes and spill the beans :shadedshu  Did exactly that, as those pins are almost impossible.

Here me say, it's going to start a trend  So all you need is to be in a water vehicle and kill people with anything. Way I found out this was with back seat on a quad when a friend of mine was driving.

In Arica Harbor he drove past some enemy and I greet them with Carl Gustav, well one didn't like me greeting and had the indecency to shoot back. Replied with UMP burst and killed him (all this while full throttle). That seemed fun so repeat run to m-coms gained another kill and the pin 

Then helped friend get his car pin, was medic and ready to revive if counter sniped. We found this remote location, then drive quad bike on good spot and sit on the back and snipe away. Really wish (dx11) screenshot would work, it looks so silly 

So if you see someone on back of a jet-ski or a quad shooting, you'll know they are pin hunting  You could even get naval pin with one (well two) shot(s), steal enemy PWC, sit on back and tracer the enemy chopper on Isla Inocentes and BOOM, if it has 3-4 people inside.


----------



## Sugar-xD (May 21, 2010)

Love BFBC2 and hope to get myself ranked up soon.. and nice club by the way.. cya in game.. Pwn ya later...


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

i have now joined the ranks of the DX11 gamers


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2010)

Congrats, DX11 is teh sex.


----------



## Lionheart (May 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i have now joined the ranks of the DX11 gamers



Awesome, I hope you enjoy ya new card

Are you a crab now


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Awesome, I hope you enjoy ya new card
> 
> Are you a crab now



so far yeah... 150W power savings at idle.

and yes. snip snip bitches!


----------



## Wile E (May 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> so far yeah... 150W power savings at idle.
> 
> and yes. snip snip bitches!



You know, I have some tongs and melted butter here.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You know, I have some tongs and melted butter here.



i can shoot lasers from my monocle.


back to BC2 talk?

anyone know performance differences between DX10 and 11, and if 11 looks better?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 21, 2010)

I don't think there is really any difference in performance, might even be a gain, and DX11 does look a bit better. I can't put my exact finger on what it is, but I guess it seems like things have better shading, game feels like it has better depth to it, and a bit better textures.

Also... did they buff the M16? That things unreal now, I love it, been playing a lot of Assault now just so I can shoot it, tried the AN-94 again and didn't like it (same as before), but the M16, oh my jesus, it feels a lot better than it was, or maybe the other things I used just got worse (I know some did)


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2010)

cant wait for these exams to finish so i can play some games!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 21, 2010)

For some reason my game won't load anymore, I have not had time to play it much but when I bought and installed it, I had my CF 4890's in, since then I have installed the HD5850 and now when I double click the game shortcut on my desktop nothing happens.... is this a DX thing going to DX11 hardware?  anyone heard of anything similar?


----------



## Marineborn (May 21, 2010)

dx11 enables i beleive anti alasising and some other crap i do beleive...*flails*


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 21, 2010)

Just to confirm...

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@MrSkelter Nope, we wouldn't release a patch on a Friday. We always do patches early/mid week so we can support them if the worst happens."


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

WTF! ok hopefully Monday they will stop fingering there butthole


----------



## Black Haru (May 21, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Just to confirm...
> 
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@MrSkelter Nope, we wouldn't release a patch on a Friday. We always do patches early/mid week so we can support them if the worst happens."



pretty much what I would have expected. not too bad,  think they have a good point. while I really want a patch I'd rather not have t fail and be down completely all weekend.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> For some reason my game won't load anymore, I have not had time to play it much but when I bought and installed it, I had my CF 4890's in, since then I have installed the HD5850 and now when I double click the game shortcut on my desktop nothing happens.... is this a DX thing going to DX11 hardware?  anyone heard of anything similar?



i had something similar, but i think it was cause i had fraps and afterburners OSD running. once i quit those two, it ran fine afterwards.


Marineborn: AA works in DX10 as well. just not in DX9, i think.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i had something similar, but i think it was cause i had fraps and afterburners OSD running. once i quit those two, it ran fine afterwards.
> 
> 
> Marineborn: AA works in DX10 as well. just not in DX9, i think.



I had to OC my 550BE to ~3.7-4.0 GHz to play. Now it looks effin awesome


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I had to OC my 550BE to ~3.7-4.0 GHz to play. Now it looks effin awesome



Was the 4ghz on 2 cores or 4 cores?


----------



## OnBoard (May 21, 2010)

DX11 on better performance and nicer shadows, nothing else (compared to DX10)  But those shadows do look sexeh.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> DX11 on better performance and nicer shadows, nothing else (compared to DX10)  But those shadows do look sexeh.



my DX10 shadows were borked and looked nasteh, so thats a good change indeed


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Was the 4ghz on 2 cores or 4 cores?



2 cores. I couldnt figure out the voltage needed for running on 4 cores.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 21, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Just to confirm...
> 
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@MrSkelter Nope, we wouldn't release a patch on a Friday. We always do patches early/mid week so we can support them if when the worst happens."



Fixed that for ya...  


EDIT: Oh btw as I havent seen this mentioned anywhere here yet today is the 30th anniversary of Pac Man and in place of the Google logo is a playable game with sound and everything


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 22, 2010)

So anyone been doing the C4/Landmine trick? And by trick I don't mean bugged. I commonly play eng with landmines, I don't mind the M2CG, but landmines are much more fun, so I use them. But the biggest issue with them is, if a tank is sitting still and I sneak up on it, I use to plant 1 landmine behind it, then 1 in front of it. Then I would pull out the repair gun and hit the tank, which them seeing their life drop they move and go boom. But it seems that almost never happens, they usually drive right over my landmine, it doesnt go off, the swing the barrel back around and I smile then die. Which got really old, I didn't want to abandon my favorite toy, so I found a new method. I run up on the tank (well sneak up) throw down a single landmine (thats the kicker, C4 takes more than 1 to get a tank) I then back up and if I have time I pull out the handgun (only cause I need to conserve pp2000 ammo since its rate of fire) and shoot the landmine, and the tank goes pop and the 2 in the tank usually go "wtf" since they never moved. Makes me smile every time.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 22, 2010)

That's a nice trick. I never remember to use mine as an engineer but I think I'll try that sometime. I've been working on throwing C4 long distances lately. My best toss was around 40 feet onto the exhaust of an Abrams.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So anyone been doing the C4/Landmine trick? And by trick I don't mean bugged. I commonly play eng with landmines, I don't mind the M2CG, but landmines are much more fun, so I use them. But the biggest issue with them is, if a tank is sitting still and I sneak up on it, I use to plant 1 landmine behind it, then 1 in front of it. Then I would pull out the repair gun and hit the tank, which them seeing their life drop they move and go boom. But it seems that almost never happens, they usually drive right over my landmine, it doesnt go off, the swing the barrel back around and I smile then die. Which got really old, I didn't want to abandon my favorite toy, so I found a new method. I run up on the tank (well sneak up) throw down a single landmine (thats the kicker, C4 takes more than 1 to get a tank) I then back up and if I have time I pull out the handgun (only cause I need to conserve pp2000 ammo since its rate of fire) and shoot the landmine, and the tank goes pop and the 2 in the tank usually go "wtf" since they never moved. Makes me smile every time.



when i play recon i love watching engies lay the mines and i just snipe the mine...


----------



## Lionheart (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> when i play recon i love watching engies lay the mines and i just snipe the mine...



Lol, heeey then you must be sniping my arse all the time


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

good round


----------



## boise49ers (May 22, 2010)

I can't get on any good servers any more. TPU is always empty when I go to them. I loved this game now it is sucken.
Wish RDR was on PC.


----------



## boise49ers (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100522/Capture706.jpg
> 
> good round



What server Home boy ? I'm getting stuck on bad ones. Have you checked out that Creative DDL down load yet ? Or the freeware ? Monday I get the DDL receiver. I am trying revive my gaming experience. Maybe I'm getting to old. Fuck I don't know.  Bad week at work. That has me worn down.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> What server Home boy ? I'm getting stuck on bad ones. Have you checked out that Creative DDL down load yet ? Or the freeware ? Monday I get the DDL receiver. I am trying revive my gaming experience. Maybe I'm getting to old. Fuck I don't know.  Bad week at work. That has me worn down.



nah aint got around to it, busy with work/5870. Besides, even my media PC's onboard has DDL.. so its not exactly a high priority for me.


as for server, the MAG clan server. (Mature Anzac Gamers)


----------



## boise49ers (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nah aint got around to it, busy with work/5870. Besides, even my media PC's onboard has DDL.. so its not exactly a high priority for me.
> 
> 
> as for server, the MAG clan server. (Mature Anzac Gamers)



No shit I hear that. I'll check out that server. Any light weights like me on there :  )
Are you from the states ? You sound like it. I have a friend who is going over there soon 
working on oil rigs. Ha works for Halliburton. That gulf mess has his job on hold. That is some fawked up shit.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> No shit I hear that. I'll check out that server. Any light weights like me on there :  )



its aussie, so you'll likely find it empty in your timezone. might be laggy too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> when i play recon i love watching engies lay the mines and i just snipe the mine...



I rarely get my mines sniped, I lay them in inclines that enemys have to come down, so snipers dont have a shot since they are on the high side of it. And since its down low, a tank cant aim down and shoot it, they have to actually get out and shoot it.

I personally shoot landmines all the time also, but I hate sniper so I rarely play it, I just watch for them when I drive around, got to, they are easily seen unless you actually try to hide them, which most people dont. You got to put them at the spot on the battlefield where vehicles can't worry about looking for mines, they have to worry about looking for people to kill, they just cruise right in and die, it's great.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I rarely get my mines sniped, I lay them in inclines that enemys have to come down, so snipers dont have a shot since they are on the high side of it. And since its down low, a tank cant aim down and shoot it, they have to actually get out and shoot it.
> 
> I personally shoot landmines all the time also, but I hate sniper so I rarely play it, I just watch for them when I drive around, got to, they are easily seen unless you actually try to hide them, which most people dont. You got to put them at the spot on the battlefield where vehicles can't worry about looking for mines, they have to worry about looking for people to kill, they just cruise right in and die, it's great.



i hated sniper as well, but i eventually got used to it and am enjoying it. The main thing is to snipe when you find a good spot, then rush in when several friendlies do - cover them with motion sensors and pick off the rear-enders with your pistol of doom.

so many people try and flank incoming attacks, but fail to notice one lone ghillie suit in a bush behind the guy spraying his MG...


----------



## Scrizz (May 22, 2010)

knifing as recon is great


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 22, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> knifing as recon is great



suicide bombing on a 4 wheeler is totally wicked.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> suicide bombing on a 4 wheeler is totally wicked.



back in the BF2 days - we used to call that 'Jihading'


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> back in the BF2 days - we used to call that 'Jihading'



back in the 1942 days, we'd just go prone on the wings and do really weird aerial combat


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> back in the 1942 days, we'd just go prone on the wings and do really weird aerial combat



I did that too but it was hard staying on it. I was more a getaway driver on the motorcycle with the sidecar. totally fucking loved that set of wheels...


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I did that too but it was hard staying on it. I was more a getaway driver on the motorcycle with the sidecar. totally fucking loved that set of wheels...



there was 5 of us, a lanner group who specialised in it. one would fly the bomber, the rest would hang on and fire front/rear... it was so lol when they flew really low and we grenade-bombed them


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 22, 2010)

Anyone play the secret weapons expansion for 1942? I loved that steerable missile. Great for shooting down planes and hunting down tanks .


----------



## kid41212003 (May 22, 2010)

I just bought the new Death Adder just for this game... My 800dpi mouse started skipping pixels...


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (May 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I just bought the new Death Adder just for this game... My 800dpi mouse started skipping pixels...



I'm always skeptical about expensive mice/keyboards. Although I have some friends that swear by them, and macro keys sounds like they could be useful.

I have a $30 logitech wireless desktop (keyboard/mouse) myself... 

P.S. Is it ironic that the batteries on my keyboard ran out while I was typing this? I only replace them about every 5-6 months too.


----------



## Black Haru (May 22, 2010)

I swear by Razer...

had a guy last night would would only use c4 (and only use it on infantry) sneakiest bastard you ever saw.


----------



## lemode (May 22, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I'm always skeptical about expensive mice/keyboards. Although I have some friends that swear by them, and macro keys sounds like they could be useful.
> 
> I have a $30 logitech wireless desktop (keyboard/mouse) myself...
> 
> P.S. Is it ironic that the batteries on my keyboard ran out while I was typing this? I only replace them about every 5-6 months too.



I have the original 1800 DPI (MAC white backlit) Deathadder
The new higher DPI Razer Deathadder (braided cable FTW)
The Razer Tarantula 
And the Razer Naga.

I love and swear by Razer products as well. I never got into the weighted mice or any of that garbage. These mice are weighted fine and allow me to PWN so whatevers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> back in the 1942 days, we'd just go prone on the wings and do really weird aerial combat



Had some fun times doing this, was easier on the big heli. If you jumped on the windshield, then went prone and tried crawling backwards you would actually teleport into the passenger part of the heli. And you couldn't get pushed backwards as the wall inside held you there, but yet you could still should out the windshield.



Black Haru said:


> I swear by Razer...
> 
> had a guy last night would would only use c4 (and only use it on infantry) sneakiest bastard you ever saw.



C4 works awesome on infantry, they like to group p, if you can get a group of people to chase you to a spot where they are comfortable and don't want to leave because there isn't much cover beyond that, you place the C4 and hope your mind reading skills are good then bait them in. Easier to do on rush, set the charge, plane the C4, hide, they come to disarm... profit?


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 22, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> back in the BF2 days - we used to call that 'Jihading'



if i remember correctly u could jus crash into the tank and itd explode with u on it

now its all gay and u have to jump off and detonate...


and i caved, got a 5870 yesterday over my 295 and had to play with dx11. the game runs noticeably smoother


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 22, 2010)

I have a first gen. Sidewinder. Shes been a good mouse but my next one will be a G9.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 23, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> back in the BF2 days - we used to call that 'Jihading'



i run through a school network from time to time and they watch for the word "jihad"


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a first gen. Sidewinder. Shes been a good mouse but my next one will be a G9.



dont forget the G500, superior to G9 imo.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (May 23, 2010)

Anyone know what is up with the PC patch? Thought there was one coming out this week? Sorry if this has already been asked.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Anyone know what is up with the PC patch? Thought there was one coming out this week? Sorry if this has already been asked.



every time someone asks, god kills a cat girl, and the patch gets delayed one microsoft hour.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (May 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> every time someone asks, god kills a cat girl, and the patch gets delayed one microsoft hour.



Meh, not too worried about the cat girl, but a microsoft hour. 0_o

Speaking of Microsoft (and off topicness), I installed Visual Studio 2010 Ultimate from MSDNAA, and any time I try to select text it crashes to desktop with no error message.

Ohhh yeahhhhh.


----------



## MT Alex (May 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont forget the G500, superior to G9 imo.



Mine too.  Together, we shall rule the world.


----------



## Wile E (May 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I swear by Razer...
> 
> had a guy last night would would only use c4 (and only use it on infantry) sneakiest bastard you ever saw.





lemode said:


> I have the original 1800 DPI (MAC white backlit) Deathadder
> The new higher DPI Razer Deathadder (braided cable FTW)
> The Razer Tarantula
> And the Razer Naga.
> ...



I hate every Razer product I have owned, including this Lycosa I'm currently typing from. I think they are just cheap crap with fancy labels and jacked up price tags.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I swear by Razer...
> 
> had a guy last night would would only use c4 (and only use it on infantry) sneakiest bastard you ever saw.



Ive ran into a few of those in BF2 too... what they do is they sneak around cap points & if they see you then they run close enough to throw C4 right at your feet & by the time you actually notice & see a glimps of some one jumping over the wall & say "dave, did you just see something?" *BOOM*

its a funny way to play if you got sneaky skillz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont forget the G500, superior to G9 imo.



I never saw the G500. Looks like a G5 with more buttons. Very nice. However I have big hands. I went from a G5 to a sidewinder due to size.



Wile E said:


> I hate every Razer product I have owned, including this Lycosa I'm currently typing from. I think they are just cheap crap with fancy labels and jacked up price tags.



I kinda agree. Logitech makes the best high end mice period. IMO.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 23, 2010)

I have been using Logitech products for quite long now. I want to try something different. The new Death Adder is the first mouse from Razer that I have. It will be here on Wednesday. I will let you guys now how it is....


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I never saw the G500. Looks like a G5 with more buttons. Very nice. However I have big hands. I went from a G5 to a sidewinder due to size.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda agree. Logitech makes the best high end mice period. IMO.



G500 is fairly big, i find the G9 to be even smaller... G500 is the same basic shell as the G5/MX518/MX510 etc.

Three thumb buttons, two 'sensitivity' buttons and the uber scroll wheel... its awesome.

Should be noted that EVERY button on the mouse can be customised via software (And saved to the firmware on the mouse) and that includes G-key functionality on a per-profile basis. you can setup G key macros for one game and ahve the button do something else in another game. its win.

Personally i've setup a few macros already, such as one that opens the console and types commands to bring up FPS/stats in various games. As for other profiles, it helps a lot with games where things dont work right, like all the console ports that dont let you use a mouse with more than 3 buttons... just pretend they're a keyboard key for that game alone, and all is awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I swear by Razer...
> 
> had a guy last night would would only use c4 (and only use it on infantry) sneakiest bastard you ever saw.





Mussels said:


> G500 is fairly big, i find the G9 to be even smaller... G500 is the same basic shell as the G5/MX518/MX510 etc.
> 
> Three thumb buttons, two 'sensitivity' buttons and the uber scroll wheel... its awesome.
> 
> ...



G500 is also the same shape as the G7 (almost) I tested my mates G500 a few days ago, its a very nice mouse & i totally love the shape of it (something my G9 dont have)

the mouse is great asside from a few minor cosmetic issues

- It would have been nice if the DPI switching was located else where on the mouse or in the same spot as the G7. as i have accidently switched dpi a few times in the heat of a gunbattle accidently

- Middle button on the < & > buttons on the side - the buttons are just too close together & pressing one of the < or > buttons usually means pressing the middle button too - for those of us with big hands so it possibly needs to be disabled for those who are affected..

- scroll 'ratchet' switch - how many of use acutally need this feature so badly that it makes it to the top of the mouse & sits in the place where DPI switches should be??? fucking useless, nuff said

Finally.....

Lighting - One GREAT feature i like about the G9 is that it changes colour when switching profiles. I have noticed that quite often the Logitech software freezes or crashes which means it would fail to switch profiles automatically when starting up a game in which case id have to completely close of the logitech app & restart it.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2010)

i knew i missed one. G7 it was.

DPI: better where they are now, then the location on the MX518/G7. i never accidentally hit them.

Middle thumb button: yeah but you adjust. at first i was clumsy with it, now i am not and can use all 3. ANY mouse with 3 thumb buttons will experience this issue.


----------



## lemode (May 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I never saw the G500. Looks like a G5 with more buttons. Very nice. However I have big hands. I went from a G5 to a sidewinder due to size.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda agree. Logitech makes the best high end mice period. IMO.





Wile E said:


> I hate every Razer product I have owned, including this Lycosa I'm currently typing from. I think they are just cheap crap with fancy labels and jacked up price tags.




Everyone has/is entitled to their own preferences/opinions. I have not had a single problem with any Razer product I own/have owned.

No other company has made a mouse like the Naga (gamepads don't count as they AREN'T MICE!) Till a company can one up the Naga...I'm set.


----------



## Black Haru (May 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> Everyone has/is entitled to their own preferences/opinions. I have not had a single problem with any Razer product I own/have owned.
> 
> No other company has made a mouse like the Naga (gamepads don't count as they AREN'T MICE!) Till a company can one up the Naga...I'm set.



while I completely agree, no one can change the fact that unlke most other razer products, the Naga is gut-wrenchingly fugly (obviously this is another personal opinion, and it does seem very functional; but look at it! LOOK!!) 

I love my lachesis, however the shape takes getting used too (because ts ambidextrous), and I really want to make the switch to the mamba... maybe this summer.

P.S. I have to say that Razer's software, while not the best, is very functional and easy to use (and just as programmable as any other)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a first gen. Sidewinder. Shes been a good mouse but my next one will be a G9.



I had that mouse and liked it for a while but then I grew to hate it .


----------



## lemode (May 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> while I completely agree, no one can change the fact that unlke most other razer products, the Naga is gut-wrenchingly fugly (obviously this is another personal opinion, and it does seem very functional; but look at it! LOOK!!)
> 
> I love my lachesis, however the shape takes getting used too (because ts ambidextrous), and I really want to make the switch to the mamba... maybe this summer.
> 
> P.S. I have to say that Razer's software, while not the best, is very functional and easy to use (and just as programmable as any other)



While it may look ‘ugly’ (to you)…its functionality is superiorly unmatched. I understand not everyone plays the same types of games as everyone else…but it’s a definite advantage over a basic mouse/keyboard set up in MMOs. With 12 buttons at my thumb I can press and chain faster than the traditional 12 key keyboard setup. Its functionality is not limited to MMOs though…it helps me switch weapons a hell of a lot faster than the mouse wheel in FPSs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 23, 2010)

I have a G9...Where as i dont particularly like how it it looks. it more or less ticks the right box's in terms of functionality & If Logitech dont come up with something better then a G500, I could see myself going after the Coolermaster Senteniel Advance. or maybe a roccat.

if my G9 broke. I wouldnt be so quick to get anotherone - even if Logtiech were to offer me 50% off my next perchase.

I do like the grip on the G500 though....the way your hand just literally molds onto the shape of the mouse.


----------



## Scrizz (May 24, 2010)

I like my sidewinder, works well for me.
Fits nicely in my hand


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2010)

I like my $10 Logitech, lol. But seriously I need to get my MX Rev going again, I really could careless about hotkeys, I rarely use them, I like a huge thumb cradle, I want to set my hand on my mouse and move it, I don't like having to actually hold the mouse.


----------



## MT Alex (May 24, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> I like my sidewinder, works well for me.
> Fits nicely in my hand



I feel the same way about my pecker.


----------



## boise49ers (May 24, 2010)

Woo Hoo my 3rd grand daughter arrived today a little after 1 p.m.


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2010)

lemode said:


> *Everyone has/is entitled to their own preferences/opinions.* I have not had a single problem with any Razer product I own/have owned.
> 
> No other company has made a mouse like the Naga (gamepads don't count as they AREN'T MICE!) Till a company can one up the Naga...I'm set.



I agree. Didn't want you to think I meant otherwise.

I need to try a G500. My favorite 2 mice so far have been the G5 and the A4Tech 750X (OCZ Equalizer).

I have yet to find a keyboard that truly shines for me. I don't like this Lycossa, and I don't like any of the Logitech boards I tried. So far, I have liked my Saitek Eclipse the best, but I feel there has to be something better out there. I only like smaller keyboards. I hate huge boards with lots of extra buttons and stuff. I think I want to try to find a backlit mechanical keyboard next, and see if that will be what I want.


----------



## shevanel (May 24, 2010)

What's new with this game? anything exciting?


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

shevanel said:


> What's new with this game? anything exciting?



plant C4 on squadmates face
squadmate runs into enemy
detonate
??????
profit!


----------



## Marineborn (May 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> plant C4 on squadmates face
> squadmate runs into enemy
> detonate
> ??????
> profit!



*stares at mussels* YOU LIE!!! i just tried that now im quite upset


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> *stares at mussels* YOU LIE!!! i just tried that now im quite upset



lol what went wrong?


----------



## Marineborn (May 24, 2010)

it didnt stick and i blew myself up, i was not all that happy


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> it didnt stick and i blew myself up, i was not all that happy



perhaps that was the meaning of ????

'blow self up'


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2010)

Try again, perhaps you just didn't stick it correctly?

Oh, and Fraps it this time.


----------



## shevanel (May 24, 2010)

a bow and arrow would bring me back


----------



## Marineborn (May 24, 2010)

LOL@bow and arrow, nice, look down WTF TOM! did you shoot me with a arrow, not FUNNY!


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 24, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@Zwuu I'm not on holiday. Kalms is but we have another programmer on fixing the crashes while he is away. It wont be out today though."


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@Zwuu I'm not on holiday. Kalms is but we have another programmer on fixing the crashes while he is away. It wont be out today though."



They need to just give up...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 24, 2010)

Mussels said:


> plant C4 on squadmates face
> squadmate runs into enemy
> detonate
> ??????
> profit!



]plant C4 on Quad ;
Drive Quad into enemy(make sure you jump off it)
detonate
Watch them yell WTF !!!
profit! 

You can do this on Port Valdez when the enemy is defending A on the first A n B section.The hill where A is when they all group up defending it from us going there.Just ride the Quad until the first little tree on the hill then jump off watch the Quad go over hill then boom .....instant 6 kills


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> They need to just give up...



+1 lol what a lame excuse 

_"oh hai I couldnt be arsed & decided to go on holiday, we still have 1 programmer working on the update but hes more useful at  programming Digital breadtoasters then an actual fucking update for a big game i mean wtflols see you in 2 weeks"_


----------



## lemode (May 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I agree. Didn't want you to think I meant otherwise.
> 
> I need to try a G500. My favorite 2 mice so far have been the G5 and the A4Tech 750X (OCZ Equalizer).
> 
> I have yet to find a keyboard that truly shines for me. I don't like this Lycossa, and I don't like any of the Logitech boards I tried. So far, I have liked my Saitek Eclipse the best, but I feel there has to be something better out there. I only like smaller keyboards. I hate huge boards with lots of extra buttons and stuff. I think I want to try to find a backlit mechanical keyboard next, and see if that will be what I want.



I know

To be perfectly honest, Gaming keyboards are an absolute waste of money. Still to this day (even though I like the 10 key anti ghosting feature) I still can’t justify spending money I did on the Razer Tarantula. Most of the basic (full button) keyboards work just as well as gaming keyboards. I don’t like slim key keyboards that always fall off because they don’t have decent springs. I actually have 4 dell keyboards that come when my work buys computers…we just use the old sometimes trading the new ones out. I have been using this Dell keyboard all week and I can play everything just the same, further reiterating that I wasted my money on a supposed ‘gaming’ keyboard.


----------



## Black Haru (May 24, 2010)

lemode said:


> I know
> 
> To be perfectly honest, Gaming keyboards are an absolute waste of money. Still to this day (even though I like the 10 key anti ghosting feature) I still can’t justify spending money I did on the Razer Tarantula. Most of the basic (full button) keyboards work just as well as gaming keyboards. I don’t like slim key keyboards that always fall off because they don’t have decent springs. I actually have 4 dell keyboards that come when my work buys computers…we just use the old sometimes trading the new ones out. I have been using this Dell keyboard all week and I can play everything just the same, further reiterating that I wasted my money on a supposed ‘gaming’ keyboard.



I have to agree with one exception. I only have a cheap (in price) logitech keyboard which I am happy with... but it needs a back light.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> it didnt stick and i blew myself up, i was not all that happy



Thats why when you look at the minimap you see a bullseye, that means the C4 is there, I don't place C4 then stand there and detonate it, I run, even if the targets moving away from me.


----------



## epicfail (May 24, 2010)

i can justify my g15 purchase, just because of the monitor.


----------



## lemode (May 24, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i can justify my g15 purchase, just because of the monitor.



whatever floats your boat


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 24, 2010)

lemode said:


> whatever floats your boat



I can justify my Sammy 2494HM Monitor!! It Fucking Rocks!!! The downside is that I had to OC my CPU to 3.7 to use the 5850 with it.  I have mixed feelings about my Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Keyboard. It seems O.K. yet annoying at times. Especially with setting Macros. I must admit though that for a Microsoft Product, it works perfectly in Linux. Go figure.


----------



## lemode (May 24, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I can justify my Sammy 2494HM Monitor!! It Fucking Rocks!!! The downside is that I had to OC my CPU to 3.7 to use the 5850 with it.  I have mixed feelings about my Microsoft Sidewinder X6 Keyboard. It seems O.K. yet annoying at times. Especially with setting Macros. I must admit though that for a Microsoft Product, it works perfectly in Linux. Go figure.



Hardware other than keyboards…it really comes down to whatever the hell you want/can afford. I agree with you though…the newer Samsung monitors are great.

Why did you have to OC to use your monitor?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 24, 2010)

lemode said:


> Hardware other than keyboards…it really comes down to whatever the hell you want/can afford. I agree with you though…the newer Samsung monitors are great.
> 
> Why did you have to OC to use your monitor?



I had to OC my CPU to use my 5850 with the monitor. I was displaying at 1920x1080. My CPU is a AMD Phenom II 550BE. So it is Dual core and now OCed to 3.7 GHz Stable. I had alot of choppy graphics at 3.1GHz. I hope to Upgrade. I have also been trying to Fold but they dont have a GPU program for the folding that is compatible with my GPU.


----------



## TONYSALEM (May 24, 2010)

Not sure this is the proper section but.. This is a long shot in the dark but i know TPU community stands out from the rest.. So my brother just gave me Bad Company 2 for the Xbox360 and i was checking it out last night.. then i open the case and see this VIP code.. From what i read it is for extra maps and whatnot.. Anyhow he already used the code up just wondering if anyone has a spare code for a fellow TPU member? I would be greatly appreciative if someone has one. He told me i could buy one online but said it's about $20 bones.. That's lame.. 

Thanks for any help on this guys!

Respectfully,
TONYSALEM


----------



## human_error (May 24, 2010)

I moved house a while ago and have only just got the internet in my new place set up but in teh time since i left until now all the TPU servers no longer show up for me in the server browser. Not even the London one, which i run and know is up and running.

Since i havn't been able to check the last few hundred posts is this a known bug of servers just not showing up at all? Or is it something wrong on my end?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 24, 2010)

TONYSALEM said:


> Not sure this is the proper section but.. This is a long shot in the dark but i know TPU community stands out from the rest.. So my brother just gave me Bad Company 2 for the Xbox360 and i was checking it out last night.. then i open the case and see this VIP code.. From what i read it is for extra maps and whatnot.. Anyhow he already used the code up just wondering if anyone has a spare code for a fellow TPU member? I would be greatly appreciative if someone has one. He told me i could buy one online but said it's about $20 bones.. That's lame..
> 
> Thanks for any help on this guys!
> 
> ...




Yeah we are generally pretty awesome but this probably isn't the best place to ask as 99.9% of us only own the PC version (you are that .1% btw )


----------



## TONYSALEM (May 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah we are generally pretty awesome but this probably isn't the best place to ask as 99.9% of us only own the PC version (you are that .1% btw )



  Yeah i figured that but i thought i would try just in case.. If all goes well and i like the game i will purchase it for the pc.. I have been playing BF2 since the demo and i must say it's my favorite multiplayer out there. (vehicles)


----------



## Wile E (May 24, 2010)

lemode said:


> I know
> 
> To be perfectly honest, Gaming keyboards are an absolute waste of money. Still to this day (even though I like the 10 key anti ghosting feature) I still can’t justify spending money I did on the Razer Tarantula. Most of the basic (full button) keyboards work just as well as gaming keyboards. I don’t like slim key keyboards that always fall off because they don’t have decent springs. I actually have 4 dell keyboards that come when my work buys computers…we just use the old sometimes trading the new ones out. I have been using this Dell keyboard all week and I can play everything just the same, further reiterating that I wasted my money on a supposed ‘gaming’ keyboard.



Yeah, This Lycossa has the half height keys. I don't like it. Plus, it's just cheap feeling, especially considering it's MSRP (thank god I got it for less than 1/2 price). For $70, it should be built better, imo.

I'd like to try a Deck board. I hear good things about them. Too expensive tho.


----------



## DrPepper (May 25, 2010)

Wow just started using snipers with a 4x scope fucking wicked. (excuse my French)


----------



## OnBoard (May 25, 2010)

NVIDIA gave some love with the new drivers to BC2

_BFBC2 : Seems to good to be true, I'll check back. EDIT: I confirm, it really boosted like that O_O
197.75
Max: 83
Min: 39
Avg: 70

257.15
Max: 140
Min: 49
Avg: 97.5

I chose a level where you are on "rails" and I benched it (fraps) without moving the mouse in both benchs. I was in DX11 (maxed no HBAO). But with that boost, HBAO could be included lol_
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=3583193&postcount=57

Quite  indeed. 1920x1080 resolution. Come on green users, install and report back.


----------



## Scrizz (May 25, 2010)

wait, what?

what video card are you using?
I know it's not the one in your profile.


----------



## OnBoard (May 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> wait, what?
> 
> what video card are you using?
> I know it's not the one in your profile.



Not my results, see the link (it's GTX 470) but users from 8800GTS-> have all gotten performance boost in BC2 with these drivers.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 25, 2010)

any clue if ATI has some new drivers on the way as well? I still get the white screen of death often when playing this game (although this seems to happen with all platforms playing this game).


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> any clue if ATI has some new drivers on the way as well? I still get the white screen of death often when playing this game (although this seems to happen with all platforms playing this game).



10.5 cant be far away, although its likely to just be 10.4a repackaged.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 10.5 cant be far away, although its likely to just be 10.4a repackaged.



I am just hoping to get a driver or patch that can finally fix this game. I never had any crashes when playing the beta. I'll play the game now and 30min-1hr into the game I will get a white screen and must start task manager and terminate the game. Then I will try to play again and it will do the same thing, often only about 10min into the game.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I am just hoping to get a driver or patch that can finally fix this game. I never had any crashes when playing the beta. I'll play the game now and 30min-1hr into the game I will get a white screen and must start task manager and terminate the game. Then I will try to play again and it will do the same thing, often only about 10min into the game.



my brother has some issues like that as well (only with BC2, no other games) - and he's got something in common with you, a 6 core CPU


i'm thinking its a game bug with >4 threads, actually.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my brother has some issues like that as well (only with BC2, no other games) - and he's got something in common with you, a 6 core CPU
> 
> 
> i'm thinking its a game bug with >4 threads, actually.



I had the issue when playing with my core 2 duo as well. I doubt it is the CPU at fault.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I had the issue when playing with my core 2 duo as well. I doubt it is the CPU at fault.



Hmmm. weird.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my brother has some issues like that as well (only with BC2, no other games) - and he's got something in common with you, a 6 core CPU
> 
> 
> i'm thinking its a game bug with >4 threads, actually.



I had crashing issues, but it was sound driver related, all gone now, 6 core runs it great, even at stock clocks get 99% GPU use from both cards.


----------



## gumpty (May 25, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> NVIDIA gave some love with the new drivers to BC2
> 
> Quite  indeed. 1920x1080 resolution. Come on green users, install and report back.



I'm going to need some extra grunt - have a new screen turning up today, going from 1680x1050 to 2048x1150. Unfortunately I wont be able to do a direct comparison as the old screen died.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I had crashing issues, but it was sound driver related, all gone now, 6 core runs it great, even at stock clocks get 99% GPU use from both cards.



I seem to have missed the boat with the sound driver problems - what is the story there? I've always had random crash issues, so maybe that was it?

(sound card in my sig is turning up today too - was stock mobo sound)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2010)

gumpty said:


> I seem to have missed the boat with the sound driver problems - what is the story there? I've always had random crash issues, so maybe that was it?
> 
> (sound card in my sig is turning up today too - was stock mobo sound)



I'm not really sure, I think they patched it out, but for a week I just had major issues with it, sometimes it would take an hour to crash, other times it would crash the instant I got in a game. Using windows drivers over Realtek drivers helped some it seemed, as did running audio through the 5850's rather than using onboard sound, but it would still crash, but seems to be all good now.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

i cant sign in  sad panda


edit: oh and while looking up on the forums why i cant sign in, i found out that you can fix that brief 'spawn lag' by stopping your antivirus scanning the BC2 folder in your 'my documents' folder. apparently its some weird conflict with just about every AV (kaspersky, nod32, AVG, etc etc)

http://i42.tinypic.com/14y50lv.jpg

^ wrong language, but you get the idea how to do it in kaspersky


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i cant sign in  sad panda
> 
> 
> edit: oh and while looking up on the forums why i cant sign in, i found out that you can fix that brief 'spawn lag' by stopping your antivirus scanning the BC2 folder in your 'my documents' folder. apparently its some weird conflict with just about every AV (kaspersky, nod32, AVG, etc etc)
> ...



Just did this with AVG


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

Well I don't even have any AV installed on my system and i still get the spawn lag. Also randomly in the middle of a around I've felt the same lag as the spawn lag. I'll juts be running n pwning minding my own business when I get a 1-2 second lag spike. Everything chugs and drops to 3 fps. Never happened before.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just did this with AVG



I'll do the same tonight, I played for the first time in a week and was rusty..  Felt like I had storm trooper training. I couldn't hit water if I fell out of a boat.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

No patch this week either. FML. 



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> EA Servers are down as you have seen, this isn't a patch but weekly maintenance on EA servers. This time varies each week as to how long they are down for. I'll post here when they are back online.
> 
> *As for the status of the patch, I have to have a meeting with my boss about it but it won't be this week.*


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> No patch this week either. FML.



Oooh, that sounds serious.


----------



## Scrizz (May 25, 2010)

this is all just phail


----------



## Black Haru (May 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> this is all just phail





was anyone else getting horrible lag yesterday? (sound would even freeze for a few seconds then start again)

even my ping would randomly spike (this might be ATT; again)

this patch had better be massive and awesome...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Oooh, that sounds serious.



Serious and annoying. Even with all the extra time they're spending on this patch I'm sure it's still going to have major issues across the board. Unless everything is just getting delayed because DICE is pushing for perfection in this patch..  I can dream right?

The delay is most likely caused by the whole DICE office being too busy eating fancy cakes and playing the new MOH multiplayer.


----------



## rpsgc (May 25, 2010)

No patch this week. OK. I'm done with BC2. Enough is enough.
(and the knife still *not* fixed, ever heard of a hot-fix?)

Incompetent lazy fucks.


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2010)

the nerd rage is strong in this thread lately


just play the damned game, everyone is effected equally by these bugs, so just stop whining and adjust your play style already


----------



## CJCerny (May 25, 2010)

I've been playing this game for 6 weeks now and haven't had a single technical problem with. I seem to be in the minority. As a pro software testing for close to 20 years now, I totally understand that fixes take time to roll out. Be patient. It's just a game, guys.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

CJCerny said:


> I've been playing this game for 6 weeks now and haven't had a single technical problem with. I seem to be in the minority. As a pro software testing for close to 20 years now, I totally understand that fixes take time to roll out. Be patient. It's just a game, guys.





Meanwhile in sweden...







jk


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Meanwhile in sweden...
> 
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2556/1274785089581.jpg
> 
> jk



DID YOU MAKE THIS PICTURE TRIP.....?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> DID YOU MAKE THIS PICTURE TRIP.....?



Sadly no.. it was on the EA UK forum. I lol'd and thought I would share it.

I edited this on though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sadly no.. it was on the EA UK forum. I lol'd and thought I would share it.
> 
> I edited this on though.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100525/god_kills_kittens.jpg



reminds me of southpark.

"Meanwhile, at the hall of the Super Bestfriends......"



*Edit*

You should go post that on the EA forums


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> reminds me of southpark.
> 
> "Meanwhile, at the hall of the Super Bestfriends......"
> 
> ...



I made it for the EA forum not TPU. People are pretty subdued here compared to the EA forums.


----------



## lemode (May 25, 2010)

haha


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I made it for the EA forum not TPU. People are pretty subdued here compared to the EA forums.



You're going to have to add a few more trolls if you want to represent the EA UK Forums...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

Trolls eat cats so.. it's implied.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 25, 2010)

if i knew so many people would be online to play i would have held off the new fedora OS install. this should not take too long.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 25, 2010)

Easy, the thank you was for the custom tag and that pic.  That was a very old reference.


----------



## Scrizz (May 25, 2010)

meh I am so tired of this game, That I just Installed BF2 after 2 tears of not playing it.

BF2 is a real Battlefield game.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> meh I am so tired of this game, That I just Installed BF2 after 2 tears of not playing it.
> 
> BF2 is a real Battlefield game.



you should never overplay a game. I've been switching between BC2, Starcraft II beta, red dead redemption, borderlands, and whatever else catches my fancy at the moment. 

I've noticed when you play a game too often within a time period, it becomes much less fun and just starts to feel bland and mundane. Just add a little variety.


----------



## lemode (May 25, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> you should never overplay a game.
> 
> I've noticed when you play a game too often within a time period, it becomes much less fun and just starts to feel bland and mundane. Just add a little variety.



<~case & point


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 25, 2010)

My buddy remade the pic I posted earlier... "The real reason the patch was delayed.. again.


----------



## OnBoard (May 25, 2010)

Friend list is fixed, just played and it worked. So it was an EA server issue and shutting them down seemed to do it.


----------



## Scrizz (May 26, 2010)

BF2 is still better and it's moddable


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 26, 2010)

ive taken about a week off and im fine to play for a while then ill take another week off. the only thing thats pissing me off is the patch situation


----------



## kid41212003 (May 26, 2010)

Nothing really pissed me off, except freezing at loading screen and stucked process.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2010)

Everything alright for me, maybe a little too many people still using the explosive crutches, but beyond that, I enjoy it.


----------



## jlewis02 (May 26, 2010)

Everything has been working for me.
Love the 12x sniper


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 26, 2010)

I got a strange new issue.  When I spawn on the parachute in maps, I spawn backwards facing the wrong direction.  It is a bit annoying, but not a big deal.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2010)

Leaked pics of another future "mode pack".  Probably VIP #4:

Nelson Bay Conquest and Atacama Desert Rush (reportedly, I can't read Russian/Cyrillic...)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I got a strange new issue.  When I spawn on the parachute in maps, I spawn backwards facing the wrong direction.  It is a bit annoying, but not a big deal.



Thats been a random issue since the PC beta. On the PC beta map it would happen to me decently often, but it seems the decent is just enough time to turn it around. The thing I never understood (and I don't play Rush so I'm not sure if it has changed now) is, sometimes on that map you would spawn with your chute open, othertime you would freefall and open it. It seemed random and whoever got the freefall got all the vehicles.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 27, 2010)

I'm owning with my new mice. Got to 1.6 KD at last .


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats been a random issue since the PC beta. On the PC beta map it would happen to me decently often, but it seems the decent is just enough time to turn it around. The thing I never understood (and I don't play Rush so I'm not sure if it has changed now) is, sometimes on that map you would spawn with your chute open, othertime you would freefall and open it. It seemed random and whoever got the freefall got all the vehicles.



thats easy, spawn on a squadmate who's chuting down, and you spawn next to him with your chute not open.


Oh and i can confirm: using the antivirus exclusion i stated a few pages back has indeed stopped my stuttering in game.

Now i just have to del with my clan insisting on using Vent... fucking POS program lags the game out massively.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats easy, spawn on a squadmate who's chuting down, and you spawn next to him with your chute not open.
> 
> 
> Oh and i can confirm: using the antivirus exclusion i stated a few pages back has indeed stopped my stuttering in game.
> ...



I was never able to spawn on people parachuting down, I would hit spawn and nothing would happen, they would have to get to ground and the instant they did, I could spawn on them. But the open and not open chutes I was talking about was the instant the game started. Sometimes I would spawn in without an open chute and other times it would be open.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2010)

Anyone try the command "!stats" I was just in a server that was telling people to use it, havent tried it anywhere else yet, was kinda cool though, showed your kills, deaths and your KDR for the time you been in the server. Only bad thing I noticed was it said that to everyone, so it could get spam heavy. But I didn't try doing the command in squad chat, it might put the response there instead of to both teams.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone try the command "!stats" I was just in a server that was telling people to use it, havent tried it anywhere else yet, was kinda cool though, showed your kills, deaths and your KDR for the time you been in the server.



Just FYI, pretty sure this will only work on servers running the Big Brother Bot admin tool, with XLRStats add-on.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 27, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Newest patch is going into QA now and no it is newer and more improved than the leaked info you have seen."

twitter.com/noursruon:  "@Bazajaytee you probably heard that question alot and I'm sorry - but any window for final release?"
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@noursruon Totally depends on what QA finds. If everything is good it could be as early as next week."

The Leaked Info - the new modes I linked yesterday, plus a few extra shots of new features in action.  Smoke spec on the Blackhawk actually looks like flares/chaff, not smoke.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 27, 2010)

question:

i have 501 dogtags of which. 433 are unique...

my knife stats show.. 486 kills...

why is there a difference?
is it because.. of game.crashes and my stats didn't get saved correctly?

can't wait for them to fix the KNIFE...


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 27, 2010)

CarneASADA said:


> question:
> 
> i have 501 dogtags of which. 433 are unique...
> 
> ...



You have 15 dogtags from the beta.  Kill stats were wiped after the beta, but they left the info about dogtags collected.


----------



## CarneASADA (May 27, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> You have 15 dogtags from the beta.  Kill stats were wiped after the beta, but they left the info about dogtags collected.



i never played beta...
could it have been vs. beta players then?


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 27, 2010)

CarneASADA said:


> i never played beta...
> could it have been vs. beta players then?



I doubt this.

Perhaps the Kills stats you compared with are not up to date?  There seem to be issues with this lately...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2010)

I'l be upgrading to a 5850 soon, can any of the guys who have the card just give me a breakdown on how well the card runs BC2 at MAX settings? (with AA & AF cranked all the way up)

thanks guys


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 27, 2010)

What resolution are you playing on?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2010)

1920x1080 - I will overclock the card as soon as i get it obviously - so I will try get 5870 speeds


----------



## cadaveca (May 27, 2010)

I play 2560x1600, no AA with 5870 single, and 1920x1080 with 4xAA, but turn HBAO off.

I notice a definate drop in my accuracy with HBAO on...

2 5870, I play 2560x1600, 4xAA, or 5670x1080 with no AA.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 27, 2010)

To NVIDIA users:

The new beta driver fixed the freezing at loading screen and stuck process issues.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I play 2560x1600, no AA with 5870 single, and 1920x1080 with 4xAA, but turn HBAO off.



Im happy to run with HBAO off - unless that turns DX11 mode on. otherwise Id still like to max out AA & AF & not degrade performance too much,


----------



## jlewis02 (May 27, 2010)

I play at 1920x1080 everything max and HBAO on and im getting low 50s when im in a heavy fire fight.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 27, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> I play at 1920x1080 everything max and HBAO on and im getting low 50s when im in a heavy fire fight.



how bout if you run it with HBAO off??


----------



## jlewis02 (May 27, 2010)

I never tried.
I will go play it in a min and let you know.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 27, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im happy to run with HBAO off - unless that turns DX11 mode on. otherwise Id still like to max out AA & AF & not degrade performance too much,



You still get DX11 soft shadows with or without HBAO


----------



## jlewis02 (May 28, 2010)

I gained 10fps when I turned off HBAO


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> You still get DX11 soft shadows with or without HBAO



same



jlewis02 said:


> I gained 10fps when I turned off HBAO



same.


i'm still CPU limited on my current setup in BC2 (and no other game ) but it still averages 45FPS or so.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

I sent out some friend requests recently because my friend list wasnt working. Can you guys check to see if you got some invites? If not please invite me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude... I'm CPU limited in this game too :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I sent out some friend requests recently because my friend list wasnt working. Can you guys check to see if you got some invites? If not please invite me.



broken. totally broken these days.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 28, 2010)

These guides are very comprehensive on their title subject:

BC2 Tactics Guide #2 The Tracer Gun [HD] Bad Company 2
BC2 Tactics Guide #3 Heli Hellfire Missiles [HD] Bad Company 2
BC2 Tactics Guide #4 Recon Motion Sensors [HD] Bad Company 2
BC2 Tactics Guide #5 Destroying M-Com Buildings [HD] Bad Company 2

These are short tips you may not know:

[BC2] Walk Throw Jump [HD] Bad Company 2


BC2 Quick Tips #1 Bungalow Attic [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics
BC2 Quick Tips #2 C4 Creating Open Ground [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics
BC2 Quick Tips #3 Little Window [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics 
BC2 Quick Tips #4 Dedicated Spawn Point [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics 
BC2 Quick Tips #5 Revive & pickup kit at the same time [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics 
BC2 Quick Tips #6 Mortar strikes on M-Coms [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics 
BC2 Quick Tips #7 M-Coms & kit pickups [HD] Bad Company 2 Tactics 

Thank you TacticalGamer.com!


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> broken. totally broken these days.



Actually, after Tuesday's EA server maintenance which fixed friends showing up as on-line, all the friend requests I have sent out multiple times finally were accepted.  Maybe I was just lucky, but give it a try now.


----------



## erixx (May 28, 2010)

BC2 CRASHES:
-----------------

Changing subject a bit: people saw BC2 is overclocking unfriendly... welllllllllllll I had an OC+Intel speed change (Asus EPU) depending of CPU use, etc. Ok. I lowered my normally fine OC to 3200 mhz something, but today still got nasty BC2 crashes... I decided to try disabling all speed changers, and try another OC with Auto tune. Well in no time it suggested 3900 Mhz to me LOL!!!!
I tweaked the Ram in bios and played a long time without a crash and also appreciated the sweet gameplay at that high CPU speed... Just for your interest.... Disable auto-whatever CPU speeds.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 28, 2010)

erixx said:


> BC2 CRASHES:
> -----------------
> 
> Changing subject a bit: people saw BC2 is overclocking unfriendly... welllllllllllll I had an OC+Intel speed change (Asus EPU) depending of CPU use, etc. Ok. I lowered my normally fine OC to 3200 mhz something, but today still got nasty BC2 crashes... I decided to try disabling all speed changers, and try another OC with Auto tune. Well in no time it suggested 3900 Mhz to me LOL!!!!
> I tweaked the Ram in bios and played a long time without a crash and also appreciated the sweet gameplay at that high CPU speed... Just for your interest.... Disable auto-whatever CPU speeds.



BC2 is also quick to expose any instability in an CPU overclock. I played Metro 2033 for hours without issue when I was testing a lower voltage on my CPU and once I loaded BC2 my system crashed within minutes.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> BC2 is also quick to expose any instability in an CPU overclock. I played Metro 2033 for hours without issue when I was testing a lower voltage on my CPU and once I loaded BC2 my system crashed within minutes.



well if it maxes out my CPU @ 4.2GHz, its gunna stress anyones CPU and expose any instabilities whatsoever


----------



## erixx (May 28, 2010)

The important thing here is, in my opinion, that bad comp 2 is not as much an enemy of overclocking but of 'intelligent' mobos that change the speed, voltage, multiplier automatically....


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2010)

erixx said:


> The important thing here is, in my opinion, that bad comp 2 is not as much an enemy of overclocking but of 'intelligent' mobos that change the speed, voltage, multiplier automatically....



yeah but thats just poor overclocking. it just means that your system wasnt stable.

If you OC manually and test it, you're set - if you use automatic OCing or just randomly change stuff its the same thing... an untested OC.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 28, 2010)

I disable all clock switching on my CPU so I really don't know. Usually if an OC is stable it's still stable with clock switching.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I disable all clock switching on my CPU so I really don't know. Usually if an OC is stable it's still stable with clock switching.



problem scenario example (AMD cause its easier)

Fictional hardware example:

Stock voltage  = 1.35v 
Stock clocks 2Ghz (200x10)
Cool And quiet idle: 1GHz (200x5) 1.10v


if you OC to 250FSB, it may well be stable at 2.5Ghz 1.35v... but your idle is now 1.25GHz at 1.10v, which may not be stable.

since nothing ever loads it at idle, this instability is unlikely to show up... but a game that suddenly swaps between load and idle repeatedly has higher odds of showing this problem (example: load screens use next to no CPU then all of CPU, due to HDD bottlenecking on map changes - idle clocks are loaded briefly before they rise to load clocks/volts)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 28, 2010)

OK but I dont see how 2.5Ghz with 1.35v would be stable but not 1.25Ghz with 1.10v.... but I don't think that's the point. 

I guess the problem would occur when the system is switching clocks back and forth faster then the mobo can adjust the voltage. For everyday usage it might not be an issue but when under high load it would be more susceptible to this...


----------



## reverze (May 28, 2010)

Add me to the list, "abwehr71"

I just got my copy of BBC2 after being unable to game for nearly 5 months.

Game runs excellent on my setup, and so far it's not too bad.

Looking for some folks to play with, so if anyone is interested I should be on and playing alot this weekend.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 28, 2010)

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  Get the new BFBC2 Onslaught game mode wallpaper for your PC now from Here.  *The irony is not lost on anyone but DICE...*
ATI released Calayst 10.5 drivers, but forgot to include the 10.4a load fix for BFBC2.  Doh!
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "QA found different problems with the PC patch regarding the servers this time  Back to work..."  */me ducks, runs...*


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 28, 2010)

geeze, I cant say i didnt expect this from dice...

IMO they do a great job with games and the patches are all usually very good- problem is they can take FOREVER to release a patch. In the BF2 days it was the same way and in the 2 years BF2 was actively developed they only released 7-8 patches tops.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well if it maxes out my CPU @ 4.2GHz, its gunna stress anyones CPU and expose any instabilities whatsoever



Not mine


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well if it maxes out my CPU @ 4.2GHz, its gunna stress anyones CPU and expose any instabilities whatsoever



It only pushes mine to about 60% on each core @3.6Ghz. It's nice to see a game that actually uses all 6 cores.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 29, 2010)

The 1st post is now updated with the guides, I havent looked at them in a long time, now there are some useful ones, thanks to GullyFoyle!



Apocolypse007 said:


> It only pushes mine to about 60% on each core @3.6Ghz. It's nice to see a game that actually uses all 6 cores.



Yep, this game uses them each and it's great.


----------



## erixx (May 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> problem scenario example (AMD cause its easier)
> 
> Fictional hardware example:
> 
> ...



That is EXACTLY what I was thinking and I could not have said it better! The symptoms that I have seen are exactly those too. Cheers !


----------



## erixx (May 30, 2010)

heheheeee I tweaked some parts and now I am running this mofo bc2 at 4150 Mhz with Mhz changing (Intel Speed step)... without lockups!!!! And It looks so good and well greased up!!!!


----------



## OnBoard (May 30, 2010)

Would these be good: ATI Catalyst™ 10.5a Hotfix 
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-Hotfix.aspx

Using 10.4a currently, maybe all these a versions are winners


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Would these be good: ATI Catalyst™ 10.5a Hotfix
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-Hotfix.aspx
> 
> Using 10.4a currently, maybe all these a versions are winners



ooh oooh didnt know 10.5a was out


ahah!

it fixes the load times for the NEW maps about to be released in BC2's latest patch


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2010)

Loading times for me are still really crappy


----------



## shevanel (May 30, 2010)

What are these "new maps"?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

shevanel said:


> What are these "new maps"?



supposed to be coming out with the next patch is a new game 'mode' that the consoles already have.


----------



## shevanel (May 30, 2010)

Oh that, gotcha. 

Ah well.


----------



## OnBoard (May 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ooh oooh didnt know 10.5a was out
> 
> ahah!
> 
> it fixes the load times for the NEW maps about to be released in BC2's latest patch



Wasn't the load times just broken in 10.5 again and that was the reason for these 10.5a?


----------



## Lionheart (May 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Loading times for me are still really crappy



How long does it take for you to load a map?

It takes about 4secs for me


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> How long does it take for you to load a map?
> 
> It takes about 4secs for me



Bloody ages. I usually join and all the flags are capped.


----------



## Lionheart (May 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Bloody ages. I usually join and all the flags are capped.



That sux bro, you using the 10.5 drivers?


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> That sux bro, you using the 10.5 drivers?



Yep. It was fixed at one point but there was an issue with scaling on my monitor and now it's unfixed for me in 10.5.


----------



## Lionheart (May 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Yep. It was fixed at one point but there was an issue with scaling on my monitor and now it's unfixed for me in 10.5.



Scaling issue, is that in the game you mean, cause it feels like every time I start the game up, it looks like its in a lower resolution but it could be just me, but still not sure why the long loading times, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers or going back to 10.4?


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Scaling issue, is that in the game you mean, cause it feels like every time I start the game up, it looks like its in a lower resolution but it could be just me, but still not sure why the long loading times, have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers or going back to 10.4?



10.4 didn't fix it. I think it was a beta driver and scaling issue I mean is when I went to a fullscreen app then closed it, the desktop wouldn't span the length and height of the screen.

Also I can't find any servers wtf ?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 10.4 didn't fix it. I think it was a beta driver and scaling issue I mean is when I went to a fullscreen app then closed it, the desktop wouldn't span the length and height of the screen.
> 
> Also I can't find any servers wtf ?



check your filters. allow full, for example


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> check your filters. allow full, for example



i had something written in the search name thingy


----------



## Lionheart (May 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> 10.4 didn't fix it. I think it was a beta driver and scaling issue I mean is when I went to a fullscreen app then closed it, the desktop wouldn't span the length and height of the screen.
> 
> Also I can't find any servers wtf ?



Damn bro that sux big ballz, I kinda had those issues with the game when it first came out but Im not getting any problems anymore, sumthing must be up with this game, your system looks fine to me

PS. great case you got


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Damn bro that sux big ballz, I kinda had those issues with the game when it first came out but Im not getting any problems anymore, sumthing must be up with this game, your system looks fine to me
> 
> PS. great case you got



Problem solved with those 10.5a's that were released. Loads rediculously quickly 

Also TY. I look back and think wtf was I thinking when I got it.


----------



## OnBoard (May 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Problem solved with those 10.5a's that were released. Loads rediculously quickly



Hehee, didn't I say that  And Mussels got the thanks for that post 



OnBoard said:


> Would these be good: ATI Catalyst™ 10.5a Hotfix
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATI-Catalyst-Hotfix.aspx
> 
> Using 10.4a currently, maybe all these a versions are winners





Mussels said:


> ooh oooh didnt know 10.5a was out
> 
> ahah!
> 
> it fixes the load times for the NEW maps about to be released in BC2's latest patch





DrPepper said:


> Loading times for me are still really crappy





OnBoard said:


> Wasn't the load times just broken in 10.5 again and that was the reason for these 10.5a?


----------



## DrPepper (May 31, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hehee, didn't I say that  And Mussels got the thanks for that post



I was thanking mussels for some fantastic oral sex but I suppose you deserve some thanks.

Edit: Actually it wasn't oral sex he mentioned the new maps thats what I thanked him for.


----------



## Lionheart (May 31, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I was thanking mussels for some fantastic oral sex but I suppose you deserve some thanks.
> 
> Edit: Actually it wasn't oral sex he mentioned the new maps thats what I thanked him for.



Hahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## overclocking101 (May 31, 2010)

so what are the NEW maps going to be?? Also do you guys think they will release more unlockables?? after like level 25 everything is unlocked and its like whats the point??? maybe new weapoms?? gadgets?? add ons?? armor etc??


----------



## lemode (May 31, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> do you guys think they will release more unlockables?? after like level 25 everything is unlocked and its like whats the point??? maybe new weapoms?? gadgets?? add ons?? armor etc??



there is no point


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> he mentioned the new maps thats what I thanked him for.





overclocking101 said:


> so what are the NEW maps going to be??



Conquest mode for Nelson Bay and Rush for Atacama Desert if I don't remember totally wrong  So no new maps, just filling in missing game modes. edit: can't find the page now, did some ccleaning and it wiped FF history. Anyways Nelson conguest is on those russian screens.

But nothing had been promised, so anything extra that comes is good.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 1, 2010)

just reinstlaled the game. bored. gonna play


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2010)

I will have this game in my hands next week Can't wait to join the club!


----------



## shevanel (Jun 1, 2010)

no one in zee server as usual.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

I have had issues (for a while now) with my ping skyrocketing if my computer has been on for too long (no particular time frame) however, no matter how long I'm in-game it won't spike.


ex. if I boot up and get in-game right away then there is a nice selection of servers around 30 ping... I can keep playing and jump servers with no issue

however; if I boot up and browse the forums and then get in-game the lowest ping i can get is in the 200s. and a re-boot fixes it.

any ideas?

(note that my modem is "driverless" or in common speak "POS" so can't really do anything there)


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 1, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I have had issues (for a while now) with my ping skyrocketing if my computer has been on for too long (no particular time frame) however, no matter how long I'm in-game it won't spike.
> 
> any ideas?



Anti-virus? I know Kaspersky doesn't like if you download few gigabytes from web. FireFox starts to slow down and it's reboot time. But I don't reboot.. ..well I do once a week or two from must 

Another could be router, if you use one. Cheaper ones need a reboot once a week-month.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Your web browser maybe downloading something for you in the background.  A large file you started a while again, an update, or just hold bandwidth to itself while running.  If you close the browser and such, does the ping still suck?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> so what are the NEW maps going to be?? Also do you guys think they will release more unlockables?? after like level 25 everything is unlocked and its like whats the point??? maybe new weapoms?? gadgets?? add ons?? armor etc??



It's an FPS, not an RPG, I got everything unlocked and I dont care. If something was locked after I already put in 125 hours and I wanted to use that thing, I would be ticked, in an RPG I expect this, not really in a FPS.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 1, 2010)

I want new weapons! (new unlocks)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I want new weapons! (new unlocks)



theres one out atm, you may already have it: it turns your knife into rubber so its non lethal!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> theres one out atm, you may already have it: it turns your knife into rubber so its non lethal!



LMAO. That has to the the single most funny comment in this entire thread!

I have actually used this to my advantage. Just flip 180 in a knife fight right before they swing. It works really well.


----------



## shevanel (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't get it


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 1, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I don't get it



(Assuming this isn't sarcasm) There is a glitch in the current version of the game that just about everyone has encountered several times. If you try to stab an enemy directly in the back (they are facing away from you), your knife will not do any damage. You must alter your angle for the kill to register properly. Dice knows this and says it will be fixed in the next patch (if they ever release the damn thing).


----------



## shevanel (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah it happened to me earlier.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, one time I stabbed a guy 3 times in the back, got irritated, moved in front of him (he was a Medic calling in an air strike?) stabbed him 2 times, then my friend apparently was in his squad and spawns on him, stab one more time, get the Medic finally, I take off running so I can stab or shoot again, end up stabbing my friend on the way by (he doesn't die), I jump and flip around (I am like 10 ft away from him) and I die from being stabbed (he didn't get the stab charge, he was still 10ft away). He messages me and laughs, I was pretty irate, stabbed 7 times that should have all been successful and got 1 person.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> he was a Medic calling in an air strike?



You keep the appearance of your spawn kit when you pick up the kit of a fallen soldier. The medic swapped his kit with that of a recon.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 1, 2010)

I got my Platinum with the knife like 2 weeks ago.  That was random, but whatev.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 1, 2010)

how many kills required for a platinum?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> how many kills required for a platinum?



over 9000


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> You keep the appearance of your spawn kit when you pick up the kit of a fallen soldier. The medic swapped his kit with that of a recon.



I know, but he was calling it that entire time I stabbed him 7 times, which is longer than it takes to call one, I think he was just standing there using it as binoc's.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 1, 2010)

Baza said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, yep I'm still around.
> Just to let you know the patch is currently sat in QA but due to some kind of striking in Romania we won't get results until tomorrow at the earliest with our server fixes.
> 
> Thats what we are waiting on at the minute to figure out where we are and when we can release.



Little update.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Your web browser maybe downloading something for you in the background.  A large file you started a while again, an update, or just hold bandwidth to itself while running.  If you close the browser and such, does the ping still suck?



yeah, even after running smart-close and killing everything (including  my anti-virus) it still sucks.

it's not just battlefield either, I get the same issue with TF2 as well.

when I get my laptop this evening I'll load battlefield and see if I get similar issues (would narrow it down to my modem and/or router)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 1, 2010)

Your laptop can handle BC2? Must be a beast.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Your laptop can handle BC2? Must be a beast.



Asus g73jh. 

I was gonna go for a new deskie (gotta get off this dual core) but then I realized I needed a laptop in three months and I couldn't afford both. this was my solution.

anywho, I don't actually have the thing yet (UPS will be bringing is sometime today; probably more like late tonight.)


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope new updates come out for this game, new weapons and vehicles, new levels too

PS. is it me or is the knife in this game the biggest magnet ever


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice laptop. my buddy just got one last week. It's pretty damn slick and he says it runs games smoother than his desktop running an E6850 with gtx295. He tested with L4D2 and starcraft 2 Beta. Runs pretty cool and quiet when idling and browsing but I dont know about gaming.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I hope new updates come out for this game, new weapons and vehicles, new levels too
> 
> PS. is it me or is the knife in this game the biggest magnet ever



I have stopped knifing all together. it's too bugged for my tastes.

I do hope to see some larger maps and jets before fall, but I don't really see it happening.


edit* yeah, Ill post up my frames and temps. I don't expect it to have many issues as I usually run battlefield on all low (sans resolution at 1080p).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I had relaxed on knifing till the last 2 days, been averaging like 7 tags a map, not sure why, just seem to spend main guns clip no time to reload, spend pistol clip, then have to go toe to toe.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 1, 2010)

you bought a 17.3" gaming laptop for college? your gonna hate your life lugging that thing around and its 2.3" thick.

nice gaming laptop but definitely not what you want to bring to class every day. 

EDIT: and reading the reviews, not even 2 hrs of battery life is going to be a major inconvenience as many lecture halls do not have power near the seats.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 1, 2010)

My knifing skills are crummy lol, gustav noobing FTW


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> you bought a 17.3" gaming laptop for college? your gonna hate your life lugging that thing around and its 2.3" thick.
> 
> nice gaming laptop but definitely not what you want to bring to class every day.
> 
> EDIT: and reading the reviews, not even 2 hrs of battery life is going to be a major inconvenience as many lecture halls do not have power near the seats.



I may invest in a spare battery (or two); but yes, I will be searching for seats near walls.

as for weight, I carried a 30 pound backpack for the last 4 years, I think I can handle an 8 pound laptop.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> My knifing skills are crummy lol, gustav noobing FTW



you wouldnt be one of those morons that fire the gustav at pointblank in peoples faces would you?? (I hate people that do that because the retarded thing is the fuckers survive 95% of the time unless their stupidly low on hp & fired it as a mistake because you unexpectedly turned the corner & bumped into each other)

they should set a minimum distance before the warhead on it can arm & explode. pointblank shots should do about 50-60% damage to the player but it shouldnt kill you if your full hp.

(another reason for me to dislike the game)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you wouldnt be one of those morons that fire the gustav at pointblank in peoples faces would you?? (I hate people that do that because the retarded thing is the fuckers survive 95% of the time unless their stupidly low on hp & fired it as a mistake because you unexpectedly turned the corner & bumped into each other)
> 
> they should set a minimum distance before the warhead on it can arm & explode. pointblank shots should do about 50-60% damage to the player but it shouldnt kill you if your full hp.
> 
> (another reason for me to dislike the game)



it kills you if you fire it close. what you're experiencing is them firing it BEHIND you, and the splash killing you.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 1, 2010)

I still remember one knife incident a week back. That Beta map and I snuck to the first concrete fence on B. It had a dude in the road side corner sniping with medic, so I went around to his back. Knife away!  nothing  Another knife, well now something, he noticed me and shot me  It was a 50 rank player  Wants my gold tags 

It wasn't even straight to the back, more like 15 degree angle


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I still remember one knife incident a week back. That Beta map and I snuck to the first concrete fence on B. It had a dude in the road side corner sniping with medic, so I went around to his back. Knife away!  nothing  Another knife, well now something, he noticed me and shot me  It was a 50 rank player  Wants my gold tags
> 
> It wasn't even straight to the back, more like 15 degree angle



like I said, knifing is pointless atm. hopefully we'll get a patch this...month.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

It's not pointless, it just requires more thought than before. It's still highly effective, I usually use it between reloads.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's not pointless, it just requires more thought than before. It's still highly effective, I usually use it between reloads.



I go with main gun -> pistol -> knife -> reload  Once had a nice battle with someone and we both used our main and pistol ammo and then a longish knife battle. Think he finally got me with knife when I started reload+"bunnyhop" cycle


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thats what I do now, it use to be Maingun > Knife (lol) > Pistol > Reload. But I been using the M93R and loving it, surpassed my M1911 kills in half the time it took with the M1911.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

for me its main>pistol>gadget (varies with class)>panic grenade


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use grenades for tactics, very rarely to kill. I see a guy coming my way, he sees me and hides, I toss a grenade to his side forcing him to run the other way, and I have already started heading to where he is now going to be going, he comes around the corner and right onto my knife. I also use it as a motion mine, since your enemy will 9 times out of 10 yell "GRENADE" if it's near them, then I put on the benny hill music and go hunting. I rarely use gadgets as a kill method, I use mines almost always as eng, and I love the M16, use the noobtube only to remove walls when people hide. Medic I never defib others, and Recon I use mortar to flush people out usually or have some distance for tanks since I use a shotty.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

hmm. mostly lately I have been playing back, spotting and and taking long range kills (as assault, I don't snipe) so if I see someone in grenade range I'm more afraid to give away my own position than anything.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I go with main gun -> pistol -> knife -> reload  Once had a nice battle with someone and we both used our main and pistol ammo and then a longish knife battle. Think he finally got me with knife when I started reload+"bunnyhop" cycle



This is why I go main gun > knife > pistol > lead into ambush.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 1, 2010)

since I play HC most of the time I use whatever I have equipped. If I don't get the kill right away there's no reloading to worry about.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> hmm. mostly lately I have been playing back, spotting and and taking long range kills (as assault, I don't snipe) so if I see someone in grenade range I'm more afraid to give away my own position than anything.



Thats what grenades and cover fire are for. you hit them with a few shots so they know exactly what direction you are then to toss the grenade to get them in gear. They will take off running to the side, and try and loop around towards where you were as they have to kill you since they know you are watching them. But if played out right, they walk right into your trap since you have already took off running, all you got to do is read them and figure where the best place from them to run to is.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what grenades and cover fire are for. you hit them with a few shots so they know exactly what direction you are then to toss the grenade to get them in gear. They will take off running to the side, and try and loop around towards where you were as they have to kill you since they know you are watching them. But if played out right, they walk right into your trap since you have already took off running, all you got to do is read them and figure where the best place from them to run to is.



you think a lot more than I do in-game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 1, 2010)

Thinking is how you survive, until the everyone on the enemy team starts shooting you in the back with a %&*^ BAZOOKA.  I wish I had the talent to shot guys in the back with an missile designed to destroy tanks.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thinking is how you survive, until the everyone on the enemy team starts shooting you in the back with a %&*^ BAZOOKA.  I wish I had the talent to shot guys in the back with an missile designed to destroy tanks.



this is my fallback plan for when I get agitated. 

I think in-game, however, I am usually not required to think all that hard as most who play don't think at all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2010)

I need some new maps or skins or SOMETHING DAMN IT!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 1, 2010)

I need a new version of the gustav


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd love an SA80 skin in the game.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

need moar maps
need moar weaps
need optics on my m14, g3, and m1
need moar vehicles
etc..


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 2, 2010)

more weapons and vehicles would be sweet.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 2, 2010)

More of us playing together at the same time on our servers would be nice


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the biggest thing this game needs is big maps and stability.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think the biggest thing this game needs is big maps and stability.



the game is stable.

the servers you use may not be and your PC may not be, but the game doesnt crash on its own.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the game is stable.
> 
> the servers you use may not be and your PC may not be, but the game doesnt crash on its own.



Sorry. I mean consistency in server performance, hit detection, and knife usage. My client doesnt crash.


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 2, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> need optics on my m14, g3, and m1



that is what pissed me off about this game more then anything else.  They include the Mk 14 which is a weapons platform remodeled and built from the ground up to accept any accessory you can find...yet they dont let you use so much as an optic on it.....


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sorry. I mean consistency in server performance, hit detection, and knife usage. My client doesnt crash.



choose better servers. likely you're on overpopulated servers (the actual servers, not the game server) without enough CPU power or bandwidth



Phxprovost said:


> that is what pissed me off about this game more then anything else.  They include the Mk 14 which is a weapons platform remodeled and built from the ground up to accept any accessory you can find...yet they dont let you use so much as an optic on it.....



yeah but arent those the pre-order weapons? they cant have them too powerful, or people would bitch and whine since they cant get them too


----------



## Phxprovost (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah but arent those the pre-order weapons? they cant have them too powerful, or people would bitch and whine since they cant get them too



not that im know of, im pretty sure the mk14 is just a rank based weapon but i could be wrong


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of the MK 14. I love the M 14 though (the one available to veterans) although the game doesn't track M 14 stats at all. This means no stars or anything. I hope that changes with the patch.

As  far as game stability goes, my game still crashes about 45min-1hr into gameplay. This happened with my core 2 duo, this happens with my Phenom II X6. This happens for people with or without overclocked systems. for people with ATI and Nvidia cards. The crashes are all the same too. The game stops mid-action, the screen goes black then returns with a white screen, you can hear the game playing but cannot interact with it. you just have a white screen and maybe a working cursor. The only work-around is to exit the game using the task manager and restart the game.

One of the mentions in the patch notes even states that several crash scenarios have been fixed, so to say that the game is stable is just not true.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

hexacore on the way. i'll stab you bitches with my leet FPS.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hexacore on the way. i'll stab you bitches with my leet FPS.



If there is one game that will benefit from it, its BC2. It uses 60% of all six cores when I play.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> If there is one game that will benefit from it, its BC2. It uses 60% of all six cores when I play.



its the main reason i upgraded.

That, and the fact that my Xeon is losing value very quickly for resale value.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> you think a lot more than I do in-game.



Yep, but it sounds like a lot of thought when I say it, it really isn't in game. I see them, I say "I don't like you hear, I would like it better if you ran across the street and hid behind that so you can reassess and figure out where I am", just when they do that I am no longer there and I'm going to where I want them. Always feels good when your right too.



Scrizz said:


> need moar maps
> need moar weaps
> need optics on my m14, g3, and m1
> need moar vehicles
> etc..



You need too much, I would like a few more maps, but the more I play the more I like them all, just switch my kits for them. Weapons is eh, only so many good weapons made in recent times, why fill with garbage. Optics is meh, I like my Iron Sights, vehicles is meh, I loved vehicles in older BF games, I try and stay out of them now since I love the kits so much.



Mussels said:


> hexacore on the way. i'll stab you bitches with my leet FPS.



You will love the hexcore, even at stock clocks, just rapes BC2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

/rant on

Why is it theres always the guys out there that have to say something to the people that kill them every single time? Played in a match today on Arica Conquest, went 20/5 and got 2 medals for SMG kills and 1 for Rocket kills, so at least 14 SMG kills. I just happened to double kill with a rocket a guy and his friend (both rank 40's) and they start crying like crazy. Next round I am running for cover out of ammo in my shotgun come upstairs in a building with pistol out and there they are, kill them both with the pistol. Instantly both crying, calling BS, saying it was luck shots and that I panic and shot (yes I paniced and shot 2 people directly in front of me, like its a very hard thing to do), then I stabbed one of them, came up the stairs behind him, took the risk, stabbed him and it worked. Called BS again, didn't say why, but he was facing away from me so maybe he was saying it was BS that it actually registered?

Seems I been running across this more, chats filled with text of a few crying, those guys kept talking, they said I left, or at least I thought it was me, I said "I'm still here" and then they said "you didn't see what we said after then did you", and it's like, no I'm playing the game, not here to chat constantly with people who cry, kills the mood, I left the server after that even though I was doing extremely good in there.

/rant off


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 2, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the MK 14. I love the M 14 though (the one available to veterans) although the game doesn't track M 14 stats at all. This means no stars or anything. I hope that changes with the patch.



M14 MOD 0 ENHANCED RIFLE = Rank 19 unlock
M1 Garand = Veteran unlock

EvilGrin's BC2 Kit Unlock Spreadsheet.

DICE were wishy-washy on whether the fix for the M1 Garand Stats are (were) in the patch.  Several of them said "I think so...".  Hopefully with the last several weeks delay, they are sure by now.

*Edit:* Since you're talking about it, here's a related Tweet I saw today:

twitter.com/curvyc617:  "@Demize99 Have you played the M14 on PC? It has enough drawbacks as is, and needs optics."
twitter.com/Demize99:  "@curvyc617 Its getting a buff whenever this patch clears QA."


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Jun 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> /rant on
> 
> Why is it theres always the guys out there that have to say something to the people that kill them every single time? Played in a match today on Arica Conquest, went 20/5 and got 2 medals for SMG kills and 1 for Rocket kills, so at least 14 SMG kills. I just happened to double kill with a rocket a guy and his friend (both rank 40's) and they start crying like crazy. Next round I am running for cover out of ammo in my shotgun come upstairs in a building with pistol out and there they are, kill them both with the pistol. Instantly both crying, calling BS, saying it was luck shots and that I panic and shot (yes I paniced and shot 2 people directly in front of me, like its a very hard thing to do), then I stabbed one of them, came up the stairs behind him, took the risk, stabbed him and it worked. Called BS again, didn't say why, but he was facing away from me so maybe he was saying it was BS that it actually registered?
> 
> ...


There is a lot of guys that cry in this game. I have seen some that just don't seem to get the hang of it at all. They do need to fix the hit registry a little but you know when they do the cry babies will cry again.


----------



## gumpty (Jun 2, 2010)

Rapidfire48 said:


> There is a lot of guys that cry in this game. I have seen some that just don't seem to get the hang of it at all. They do need to fix the hit registry a little but you know when they do the cry babies will cry again.



I have a little whinge when people baserape. Mainly just to inform the perpetrators of the deficiencies of their manhood.

I've been on a couple of servers where people have just constantly bitched when someone has owned them a couple of times. The stupid thing is, these muppets tend to get angry and decide the best thing to do is to go out and find the guy that is tearing them up, to try and get revenge. They just end up getting owned again. Idiots. When you're getting owned, best bet is to try something different.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

Were The F*ck Is Our Damn Patch!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Were The F*ck Is Our Damn Patch!



twitter.com/GamerOfFreedom:  "@Bazajaytee How is the Romanian strike looking have the QA team gotten to work today or...?"
twitter.com/TO0815: "@Bazajaytee Ah ok,thx.You think there's still a chance for release this week?or almost impossible?need my knife ribbon ;-)))"
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@GamerOfFreedom They are in and working on it now. @TO0815 No chance of it this week. DICE has Friday off for National Day or something."


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

Ugh.. I'm moving across the continent this month so I'm mostly playing borderlands until I have to disassemble my PC for the move. since I'll have no internet for a while maybe BC2 will be patched by the time I get up and running again.


----------



## CStylen (Jun 2, 2010)

So is anyone here able to play this game in DX11 without constant crashes?  If so, how?  And when I crash to desktop in the middle of a game, are my stats still saved?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

If your client crashes you should keep your stats. It's only when the server crashes that you lose your stats from that round. 

I play in DX11 and I never have any crashes to desktop although I play without Steam. keeping in mind I'm using a completely different card your crashes to desktop might be GPU/driver related.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 2, 2010)

CStylen said:


> So is anyone here able to play this game in DX11 without constant crashes?  If so, how?  And when I crash to desktop in the middle of a game, are my stats still saved?  Thanks for the help.



Yes. Lower CPU OC? Doubt it, if you return to a game it shows 0 points. If you got disconnected in BF2142 the point were still there if you joined before round end.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just reinstalled it and got the key is already in use,wtf so i threw the pos in the trash.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Just reinstalled it and got the key is already in use,wtf so i threw the pos in the trash.



The steam version doesnt ask for a CD key. just your login info


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dont matter now,its in the trash and staying there fecking stupid crap.What a waste of £35.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 2, 2010)

yea i hear ya! if it doesnt work and EA wont help then trash it!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Just reinstalled it and got the key is already in use,wtf so i threw the pos in the trash.



You have to right click on the icon found in Games and select *Deauthorize this machin*e before you uninstall.  But I'm not sure how that works though.  As I've not read anything about it other then a user's post.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ugh.. I'm moving across the continent this month so I'm mostly playing borderlands until I have to disassemble my PC for the move. since I'll have no internet for a while maybe BC2 will be patched by the time I get up and running again.



Where you moving too?



CStylen said:


> So is anyone here able to play this game in DX11 without constant crashes?  If so, how?  And when I crash to desktop in the middle of a game, are my stats still saved?  Thanks for the help.



Yep, I play in DX11 without any issues, I did get a random CTDE 2 days ago, but otherwise fine.



tigger said:


> Just reinstalled it and got the key is already in use,wtf so i threw the pos in the trash.



So you are completely fine with spending money on the game and having the key in use, instead of contacting EA, your best idea is to throw it away and chalk one up having lost your personal money on something that you should legally own? If more people were that way then EA should sell games with invalid keys. I just haven't heard of anything like this with BC2 before, and if it did happen it sucks, but its really beyond EA's control, contact them and get it straightened out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry but i cant be arsed messing about with ea's useless so called support. I'll just put it down to experience.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Sorry but i cant be arsed messing about with ea's useless so called support. I'll just put it down to experience.



Hey, I understand.  Here is more information about it though. It reads that up to 5 computers can be authorized.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

meh, i had a problem with installing BF2 the other week
said my cd-key was invalid.
I contacted EA and after them telling me to uninstall and reinstall.



> ok so I did everything you told me, but it still gives me a "Your CD-Key is not Valid.
> Back in 2008 it worked fine; Now, i get this "Your CD-Key is not valid".
> I don't know if you guys need to reactivate my key or what, but i paid for the game and expect it to allow me to use it.



I finally got the right answer after proving to them that i owned the game by taking pictures of the manual and stuff.
had to go into registry and enter the cd-key in there after a x9392.

I should not have to do all that crap to get a game working.
I understand how tigger feels but at the same time they are not going to keep my money without them having to work for it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Where you moving too?



I'm moving to BC, Canada. In the mountains.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm gonna try reinstalling it,then i will de authorize it,then reinstall it.if that dont work its staying in the trash.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm moving to BC, Canada. In the mountains.



Wow. I am envious.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Wow. I am envious.



I know why.... and you should be but Montreal is pretty good as well.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just trying to reinstall it. Now its been sat there like this for 10 mins.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Sorry but i cant be arsed messing about with ea's useless so called support. I'll just put it down to experience.



I would never ever give up my money that easily.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm moving to BC, Canada. In the mountains.



Nice, why such a move, and for good?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

Well its trying to install,the bar has moved an inch in 20 mins so its not that bad


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 2, 2010)

I can't really say what the heck is going on with that.  If that doesn't work I suggest that you remove securom from your PC.  Then try to reinstall the game.  Read this on how to do it.\
But I honestly think you should contact EA live support 1st.  You may have to wait a few minutes but they maybe able to help you better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've given up. It did not install i end tasked it after it was sat there doing nothing for 25mins. It is a retail dvd version i have and i'm on win7 x86,any idea why it wont even install properly?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice, why such a move, and for good?



We've always been drawn to the more relaxed mountain lifestyle and our hobbies fit better there than in a city. Plus I have a few good friends in the area.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> I've given up. It did not install i end tasked it after it was sat there doing nothing for 25mins. It is a retail dvd version i have and i'm on win7 x86,any idea why it wont even install properly?



Contact EA live support in my previous post.  See what they tell you.  You may need to find a way to deactivate their securom protection.  In my previous post it's more of brute force method of removing it.  But EA Support may have a program or something to deal with it a little better.

Edit: 
I read their help file and they say make sure that Emulation software is not running in the background.
Alcohol 10% 
CloneCD
Daemon Tools
Nero Image Drive


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah, don't give up


----------



## lemode (Jun 2, 2010)

i'd just leave it in the trash lawl.

i can only play for about 2 minutes or 3 kills...whichever comes first


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

yay lemode finally got tired of it.
what are you playing now Soviet?


----------



## lemode (Jun 2, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> yay lemode finally got tired of it.
> what are you playing now Soviet?



I've been tired of it for over a month now.

Just finished Red Dead Revolver on the OG Xbox...now I am borrowing a few 360 titles from my friends…Dante’s Inferno, Darksiders, Alan Wake. I’ll go through all of them by the 22nd…that’s when I will be playing Transformers: War 4 Cybertron (multiplayer only till I get sick of it) on the PC. After that it’s most likely will pick up the 2nd Super Mario Galaxy & Metroid the other M for the Wii.

Beyond that I will probably just focus on making music. I’m in the process of completing/adding to my software/hardware studio setup.

Games wise…after the games I listed are completed/done with…I won’t have anything that I really *WANT *to play till Star Wars: The Old Republic. But I will most likely buy IDs Rage & the next COD when it comes out. Beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

w8 transformers?
i might have to get that just so i can kill you

thx


----------



## lemode (Jun 2, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> w8 transformers?
> i might have to get that just so i can kill you
> 
> thx



well get it on the PC and if it's matchmaking have fun trying to find me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

Here what i think of ea and bad company 2 










I will never buy another ea game in my life.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Here what i think of ea and bad company 2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Photo0010.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Photo0011.jpg
> ...



can I recommend some anger management classes??


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Here what i think of ea and bad company 2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Photo0010.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Photo0011.jpg
> ...



I'd like to take a second and point out that they did not just steal £35 from you, you just ripped it up and tossed it in the trash. Its just disguised in convenient CD form.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2010)

I may as well have burnt the 35 quid tbh,nevermind wasting it buying a game i cant even play. Screw EA they will never get any of my money again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 2, 2010)

tigger said:


> Here what i think of ea and bad company 2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Photo0010.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100602/Photo0011.jpg
> ...



I hope you don't like sports games, Need for Speed, Medal of Honor, Command and Conquer, any Sims Games, Burnout, Crysis, Spore, Dead Space, or in fact any Bioware game as they are a subsidiary of EA. That rules out literally half of the good games that even actually make it to PC, especially once you throw Bioware in there, that personal ban is going to be very hard to keep too. 

Now then, no more debbie downers in here, this games still great, almost 130 hours and I'm still loving it, actually maybe even more so than before, everything has it's issues, but nothing here bothers me that much, and I haven't played it enough to burn myself out, but when I do finally, I won't call the game crappy, garbage, or anything else, I will say it was a great game, I got my time out of it, and now I'm done with it. I got sick of hearing all my friends quit wow and call the game crap, or blame their life choices on the game, I quit a long time ago, was a great game, got my time out of it, and now I'm done, will never go back, but my time and money was well spent, samething will happen here. Be happy people.


----------



## Marineborn (Jun 2, 2010)

I HATE BC2 IT IT killed my brother and raped my wife, my life is horrible this whole game ruined my life. WAAAAAAAH waaaaaaaah waaaaaaaaah! nah im just sassing, this is a great game, and i will continue to play it on and off, thats why you get other games so you dont burn yourself out on it.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 2, 2010)

yeah, I am actually making my way through the campaign (finally) I have to say; dx11 is very pretty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Ugh.. I'm moving across the continent this month so I'm mostly playing borderlands until I have to disassemble my PC for the move. since I'll have no internet for a while maybe BC2 will be patched by the time I get up and running again.



Where you moving to?


----------



## lemode (Jun 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Where you moving to?





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm moving to BC, Canada. In the mountains.



it was at the top of the page.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 2, 2010)

Yay Chicken Patty w/ketchup


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm, something really wrong with that activation thing. I mean the DVD version allows you to install it to 10 machines and 11th time is online activation. Seems they messed up the part where cd-key is only for one computer..

I really though this was foolproof. I had a plan in mind that I won't even have to deauthorize the game as I won't install it more than 10 times in the max couple years I'll play it. Hoping I won't ever have to reinstall it, as I won't remember to do that.

But nice pics tigger


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 3, 2010)

That was only my second install. I'm not sorry i smashed it, but i do regret wasting 35 quid on it.


As they say, pics or it never happened. I provided pics so yes i did bin the fecking game.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 3, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> Yay Chicken Patty w/ketchup


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, I am actually making my way through the campaign (finally) I have to say; dx11 is very pretty.



Hows your new lappy goin, heard you were having issues?


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 3, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'm moving to BC, Canada. In the mountains.



Glad to hear it.  I'll be just a few miles South.  Most of my friends go North in the winter to Fernie and Nelson.  The West is so much nicer than the East.  Most of BC just over the MT border looks like this:


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, big mountain country. This is close to where I'm moving, Kimberley/Cranbrook BC.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 3, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hows your new lappy goin, heard you were having issues?



yeah, that turned out to be my router (should've  known) so it's running beautifully.

I still play minimum settings (sans 1080p res) in multilayer, but in single player I max out and it only bogs down in really hectic places (stupid snow map)

I am having one weird issue. I get a dead pixel at the bottom right of the screen; but only in battlefield and only in-game (not even on the loading screens) any ideas? it makes me nervous.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 3, 2010)

If you want to test for a dead pixel. Best get pictures of solid colours like red blue green black and white and make them fullscreen on windows slideshow and see if it changes colour. If it doesn't its bc2 and not a big deal.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 3, 2010)

The PS3 version of BFBC2 gets a new patch today.  Even if you only play the PC version, it may interest you to see changes that will probably make their way to the PC eventually.

Here was the official Battlefield Blog post on the patch:  Playstation 3 server and client update Imminent.



> On Thursday 3rd June the PlayStation 3 Bad Company 2 servers will go down for maintenance. On your side of things at around 08:00 UTC (09:00 UK, 10:00 Europe, 02:00 Pacific) you will start to see prompts to update your PS3 when you next put Battlefield: Bad Company 2 in your disc drive.
> 
> *The update includes the following changes:*
> 
> ...



Now that the patch has rolled out, the community gets the joy of discovering the other UNDOCUMENTED changes made in the patch (no wonder they have so many bug issues, if they can't seem to track all the changes being made!):

The patch also included fixes for  points after death, and changed the layout on some maps.

You now get 150 points for a flag capture and 75 for a flag capture assist in Conquest.
You now get 50 points for a plant or defuse and 250 for an objective destoy in Rush 

Map Changes:  2 ATVs on Arica Harbour Conquest mode, the UAV moving on Panama Canal.

The Conquest horn is fixed! It now honks twice at 30 tickets

There are new vehicles in the my stats section - 4 in total: 
New Anti-Air vehicle:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1188395/anti air.PNG
Stationary Auto Grenade Launcher 1:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1188395/auto gl.PNG
Stationary Auto Grenade Launcher 2:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1188395/auto gl 2.PNG
CAV Transport Vehicle:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1188395/CAV.PNG

The texture glitch when using the ACOG or Red Dot with the Magnum GOL rifle (black lines appear) is gone.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 3, 2010)

I am sorry to hear Soviet is leaving us for good.  I am going to miss him.  One of the best spawn points and comrades in the game.  I never even got to t-bag his corpse.  I made a sad.

I haven't been on since my computer we helping with the Chimp Challenge so I was goofing off on watching anime, Star Ocean 4, and replaying Suikoden 3; however, I am back and vacation time is a coming up.

I tried to hop on with OnBoard in a game.  I joined, killed 3 guys and the game ended.  OnBoard got Ace in the Round and as soon as the next match stated I wrote on the screen, "Sup Onboard."  And I got the reply, "I am done for now."  I took my anger out on the enemy.

Oh and I got banned from some server for hacking because they fixed the Grach 443 (Now as much damage as the M9 for real) and the admin didn't think anyone could kill that many people in a round with that gun.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, that turned out to be my router (should've  known) so it's running beautifully.
> 
> I still play minimum settings (sans 1080p res) in multilayer, but in single player I max out and it only bogs down in really hectic places (stupid snow map)
> 
> I am having one weird issue. I get a dead pixel at the bottom right of the screen; but only in battlefield and only in-game (not even on the loading screens) any ideas? it makes me nervous.



It's a game bug. Not your system, everyone gets that white pixel.

You could try my settings for MP. Textures high, shadows low and rest medium. I do 1680x1050 with 2xAA, so without AA and detail or effect to low might do it 



TheLaughingMan said:


> I tried to hop on with OnBoard in a game.  I joined, killed 3 guys and the game ended.  OnBoard got Ace in the Round and as soon as the next match stated I wrote on the screen, "Sup Onboard."  And I got the reply, "I am done for now."  I took my anger out on the enemy.



Oh  I had probably played for couple hours already  Might play some later tonight, now trying to bid on a new GPU.

Have been trying to help a friend get attack 4 m-coms pin and air warfare pin. We were hopping servers couple days back, some TPU joined. Reason we were ditching servers is that some just don't work right with hit detection.

It's pretty easy to spot them now, you get killed behind walls / you need a clipfull on enemy / close range you always die first. So a new server is better that to get frustrated with "NOOBS" and what not yells, when other team has a game advantage.

Well that newb stuff was on squad rush servers, had to go through 3 of them all with terrible hit detection / lag for our team and in every one of those the other team shouting newbs and our team players calling them cheaters (not us).


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 3, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> If you want to test for a dead pixel. Best get pictures of solid colours like red blue green black and white and make them fullscreen on windows slideshow and see if it changes colour. If it doesn't its bc2 and not a big deal.



it's BC2 and not a big deal. 

a bit annoying though


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Annoying is when you spill  full can of pepsi down the back of your monitor then a bright green light flashes (brightest light me or Marineborn has ever seen) that covers the whole screen then shrinks to pinhole size then the monitor turns off. Wait 30min try again same results, 30min try again same results, 30 min same results, 30min finally works. Start playing BF 1942 and nothing my aims off, bright green light burnt out one single pixel that was like 3 pixels down and to the left of the center aim pixel, I would constantly aim up and to the right because of that crap, lol. Funny that monitor works till this day, tough old 17" CRT.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Annoying is when you spill  full can of pepsi down the back of your monitor then a bright green light flashes (brightest light me or Marineborn has ever seen) that covers the whole screen then shrinks to pinhole size then the monitor turns off. Wait 30min try again same results, 30min try again same results, 30 min same results, 30min finally works. Start playing BF 1942 and nothing my aims off, bright green light burnt out one single pixel that was like 3 pixels down and to the left of the center aim pixel, I would constantly aim up and to the right because of that crap, lol. Funny that monitor works till this day, tough old 17" CRT.



I would go totally apeshit if someone spilt coke over any peice of my hardware or peripherals. they'd probably need to get a vet to come & sedate me because id totally skull fuck the guy that did it - food & drink is to be consumed strictly away from the machine....unless its alcohol in which case LOAD UP!! I love playing while drunk, i swear i play better


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, scary stuff. I did the coke thing (well it was water), but just over my G5 mouse and mouse pad. Needed cleaning and drying up, but still works great (couple years now, was almost new then). Even the teflon feet stuck to the bottom again. Weren't easy to get off as they are so big and also thick, so they bend a bit.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 3, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would go totally apeshit if someone spilt coke over any peice of my hardware or peripherals. they'd probably need to get a vet to come & sedate me because id totally skull fuck the guy that did it - food & drink is to be consumed strictly away from the machine....unless its alcohol in which case LOAD UP!! I love playing while drunk, i swear i play better



I did it to my own hardware, was over at Marineborns place and only place to setup was his kitchen counter top so I had no place to set my pop, set it on the tower. Went for the can and like a drunk (even though I wasnt) I went to the right of the can hitting it with my thumb which effectively gave my monitor a whole can of pop. It was a used monitor I got for like $30 so wasn't a big deal, and since it still worked in the end, I found it entertaining.


----------



## lemode (Jun 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am sorry to hear Soviet is leaving us for good.  I am going to miss him.  One of the best spawn points and comrades in the game.  I never even got to t-bag his corpse.  I made a sad.



I really stopped playing a month ago after hitting 38. it came down to me only liking and playing on a single map (you should remember my favorite map) and I know once that happens it’s only a matter of time before I get sick of it. I was sick of it but wanted to at least hit 38 just in case I was ever going to come back and play. Doesn’t look like that will happen though because even with a month break at most I can kill 3-4 people then I am over it again. FPSs just do not hold my interest for that long anyway.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 3, 2010)

lemode said:


> I really stopped playing a month ago after hitting 38. it came down to me only liking and playing on a single map (you should remember my favorite map) and I know once that happens it’s only a matter of time before I get sick of it. I was sick of it but wanted to at least hit 38 just in case I was ever going to come back and play. Doesn’t look like that will happen though because even with a month break at most I can kill 3-4 people then I am over it again. FPSs just do not hold my interest for that long anyway.



I know.  If you recall, my computer went 24/7 for Chimp Challenge on May 2nd or 3rd, so it has been a month since I played.  I am not a big fan of FPS games either, but some just hold me for some strange reason.  The Original Perfect Dark, Goldeneye for N64, and Battlefield.  I can't recall another multiplayer FPS I played for more than 3 weeks.  Those two games and Battlefield 2, 2142, and BC2 just clicked for me.  I can't explain it other than I like the friends I play with.

Killing in just more fun with friends.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 3, 2010)

Just got this game the other day and played the single player a few times.

Went to play multiplayer last night and got on a server and after a few minutes i got kick for old pb version. Tried a few other servers and got the same thing.

Looked in pb folder but dont see any option for updating in there.

Anyone know the way to manually update pb?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 3, 2010)

Go to PB site to get the updater.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan you playing? Though I'd kill some now. Don't know what and where yet, but have to look up some weapon stats and go from there.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jun 4, 2010)

I picked this up add me SolarStone. I mostly snipe still working on unlocks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 4, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> TheLaughingMan you playing? Though I'd kill some now. Don't know what and where yet, but have to look up some weapon stats and go from there.



I am at work right now.  I don't get off work for another hour and 45.  I will be on then for a while.  I will post my vacations days once I verify I have then right.  I can play whenever on those days.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm guessing somone already posted this, but just in case:
http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162668

The lack of patch has sorta made me give up on this game for a while...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 5, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> I'm guessing somone already posted this, but just in case:
> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162668
> 
> The lack of patch has sorta made me give up on this game for a while...



This is why I tell you, "don't hold your breath"...
Good example, right there.  Funny how that didn't stop them from making the patch for the PS3 imminent.  I guess that's an example of "Through hell and high water?"


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 5, 2010)

it is possible (though completely stupid) that console QA is a completely different branch.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This is why I tell you, "don't hold your breath"...
> Good example, right there.  Funny how that didn't stop them from making the patch for the PS3 imminent.  I guess that's an example of "Through hell and high water?"





Black Haru said:


> it is possible (though completely stupid) that console QA is a completely different branch.



Not only did they release a 1.03 patch for the PS3 Thursday, a totally unannounced 1.04 PS3 patch was released on Friday, in North America only.  The lack of notice from DICE on the 1.04 release leads me to believe it was totally authorized and coordinated by the Playstation Network folks, not DICE.
The 1.04 patch seems to include support for the new Onslaught game mode.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 6, 2010)

But wait, there is more, the issue isn't the Romania transportation strike.  It's that the patch failed in QA now  (I think the 3rd one now from what's been posted).  
Apparently a map loading crash. Originally, the patch was 1Gig but will be reduced to 400Meg download.

Found this over at the EA UK BC2 forums pic


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Found this over at the EA UK BC2 forums pic



Saddest comic evah


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 6, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> But wait, there is more, the issue isn't the Romania transportation strike.  It's that the patch failed in QA now  (I think the 3rd one now from what's been posted).
> Apparently a map loading crash. Originally, the patch was 1Gig but will be reduced to 400Meg download.
> 
> Found this over at the EA UK BC2 forums pic



I heard about the QA fail before this Romanian strike though. I assumed it failed the first QA test, then DICE 'fixed' it, but now it can't be tested.

Also, the comic pretty much sums it up. I was really excited about the new features, mainly chatlog, and chat while dead.... along with the other changes. Now that it has been so long not to mention lack of onslaught for PC, I've sorta fallen into a state of disillusion...


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 6, 2010)

Finally had a good match in BC2, lately its been snipers galore or me wandering around looking for sumone to own, but it backfires


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Finally had a good match in BC2, lately its been snipers galore or me wandering around looking for sumone to own, but it backfires



Anyone see there are new weapon unlocks on the stats page ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Whats the patch needed or, my only gripe is backstabbing is a crap shoot, otherwise whats the huge issue? And I been playing a lot.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats the patch needed or, my only gripe is backstabbing is a crap shoot, otherwise whats the huge issue? And I been playing a lot.



same as you. backstab iffy, everything else wunderbar.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 6, 2010)

so, I've been getting lonely in-game. I think we should have a TPU group PWNing session sometime. since I'm out for the summer, pretty much anytime would be fine.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 6, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so, I've been getting lonely in-game. I think we should have a TPU group PWNing session sometime. since I'm out for the summer, pretty much anytime would be fine.



I stopped playin in TPU servers, mainly cause I get higher ping then usualy which is normal considering Im from another country and the servers are based in USA, but I would still join and pwn anyone I can find


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Anyone see there are new weapon unlocks on the stats page ?



I didn't see anything new. Maybe you just didn't see them before? Post up a screen if not!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2010)

nothin new to report here except that the friends list is working for a change


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2010)

Flares anyone? Also check this out!

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162635


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I stopped playin in TPU servers, mainly cause I get higher ping then usualy which is normal considering Im from another country and the servers are based in USA, but I would still join and pwn anyone I can find



What kinda ping you get to West Coast servers? I get about 240 to Aus servers and I really don't notice any lag in them, but I'm in central US.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What kinda ping you get to West Coast servers? I get about 240 to Aus servers and I really don't notice any lag in them, but I'm in central US.



I think it was around 290 ping - 350 ping, I haven't played on your TPU servers in awhile so I don't fully remember exactly how high it was, but Ima check it out some time 2day, it would be good to play with ppl u kinda know


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Flares anyone? Also check this out!
> 
> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162635
> 
> http://pnmedia.gamespy.com/planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/images/news3/flares.jpg




bit of a waste of time/effort IMO.

unless their gonna bring in some anti aircraft emplacements/guns that fire ground to air missles at choppers instead of the standard A.A gun you have in the base you first spawn at on selected maps.

how many times is someone gonna be able to attach a tracer on to your chopper? how many people carry a tracer gun?

not enough to warrant having flairs as maps arent that big. & the role that a chopper plays is mainly the same as a jeep - get in, fly to a destination. or bale out on route because groundfire from heavier (mounted) weapons has totally f**ked it up....

its 1 in a million chance you'l get you use those flairs.

but obviously - hats off to the monkeys at ea/dice who wasted time implementing this shit. good f**king job.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Flares anyone? Also check this out!
> 
> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162635
> 
> http://pnmedia.gamespy.com/planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/images/news3/flares.jpg



Lol, The knife is made out of cardboard NiCe!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bit of a waste of time/effort IMO.
> 
> unless their gonna bring in some anti aircraft emplacements/guns that fire ground to air missles at choppers instead of the standard A.A gun you have in the base you first spawn at on selected maps.
> 
> ...


Ill use it just to confuse people. Think about it. Land on an MCOM station and deploy flares. Fire and smoke everywhere blocking snipers open shots. No I think flares are a great idea on the gunships.


----------



## erocker (Jun 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ill use it just to confuse people. Think about it. Land on an MCOM station and deploy flares. Fire and smoke everywhere blocking snipers open shots. No I think flares are a great idea on the gunships.



Meh, you can't satisfy everyone. Complainers like to complain. Played a bit last night after a long break. Game is still as good as ever.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> bit of a waste of time/effort IMO.
> 
> unless their gonna bring in some anti aircraft emplacements/guns that fire ground to air missles at choppers instead of the standard A.A gun you have in the base you first spawn at on selected maps.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but this post makes no sense and is slightly ridiculous in exaggeration. 

Having flares on the choppers gives them the chance to be use as more than simple fly and drop transports. Using blackhawks as a mobile spawn is hugely beneficial to a team. I'm going to assume you have not flown the attack choppers in BC2 either since if you had you would have already known that tracers are a content threat. Flares are an intended feature in the game and are working on the console versions. In Atacama Desert, the only heavy vehicle mad imo, almost everyone carries a tracer pistol. 

I'm curious as to what you're


----------



## lemode (Jun 6, 2010)

flares will be an excelent addition to the tweaks they did to tracer darts. flares will prevent (in the hands of good players) the other team from easily taking down your transport choppers & even regular gunships. i'll probably log in to check it out if when it gets put in game but i am sure that's hardly going to make me play full on again.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 6, 2010)

lemode said:


> flares will be an excelent addition to the tweaks they did to tracer darts. flares will prevent (in the hands of good players) the other team from easily taking down your transport choppers & even regular gunships. i'll probably log in to check it out if when it gets put in game but i am sure that's hardly going to make me play full on again.



+1 it is a bit ridiculous just how hard it is to dodge a tracer locked rpg. (and every man and his mother carry tracers these days)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how many times is someone gonna be able to attach a tracer on to your chopper? how many people carry a tracer gun?



The answer to that question is... all the damn time. I barely use choppers and almost everytime I have ever been in one I swear a damn tracer gets attached. And all it takes is 1, it's not like an AA gun, 1 tracer + 1 rocket = you are dead.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The answer to that question is... all the damn time. I barely use choppers and almost everytime I have ever been in one I swear a damn tracer gets attached. And all it takes is 1, it's not like an AA gun, 1 tracer + 1 rocket = you are dead.



Lol you are 100% right, I fly heli's all the time when I get the chance, your pretty much flying in your own coffin


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 6, 2010)

I tracer the gunships all the time (and everything else that moves) but might leave the other chopper alone, as it's really hard to kill people with the minigun. So if it doesn't shoot me, I don't shoot it.

Faster tracer was really nice, but it also made it way too hard to fly. All it takes is one dart and next you see 3 missiles flying after the chopper. Before it was almost impossible to kill gunship, now it's almost impossible to kill anything with it 

Now if gunship did less damage to inf (close to zero splash for gunner) and it was mainly meant for tanks, then it could take more damage. Main missiles should make more damage (and a bit more splash to inf), you should be able to fly higher (would make hitting infantry harder).

But all that doesn't matter at all as there is too few maps with the gunship at all. So unless they bring out a proper vehicle map(s) it can be what it is.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 6, 2010)

Well the Smoke vehicle perk removes the tracking dart, but it is not working for the Gunship.  That gives you the option to break lock-ons and force them to dart the Gunship again.  This would be much more balanced, if it worked.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about balanced, I just think over all there are much better choices for vehicle perks, unless your sitting waiting for a chopper, but thats a waste. I usually grab alt fire and try and get a bradley then take off.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 6, 2010)

I remember when a single Gunship with a good pilot could rule an entire map with little help.  Now a gunship would be lucky to live long enough to get a few kills.  There are too many Gustov whores.  You add 1 or 2 guys with the tracking dart and no Gunship will make it for long.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive never come across a 'good' pilot in BC2 - even me a guy who spent more time in the air then on the ground in BF2, I havent piloted a chopper once... I cant be arsed using keyboard/mouse to fly & the controls dont like my Logitech stick too much & having the stick on the table just to fly 1 chopper around that map that gets shot to shit in a matter of seconds is a waste of time, so i dont bother (personal opinion) but yes...I know how great it is to fly


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 6, 2010)

Yesterday, in that stupid snow map(not the one in the demo), there's that downed chopper on the right side if attacking...


I got stuck INSIDE the chopper, by trying to jump on it. I couldn't shoot anyone, and it seemed like noone could see me...I had to leave the server to get unstuck.

Things like that shouldn't happen at this point in the lifecycle of the game. Balance issues...sure...game-breaking bugs liek hte chopper...NO!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive never come across a 'good' pilot in BC2 - even me a guy who spent more time in the air then on the ground in BF2, I havent piloted a chopper once... I cant be arsed using keyboard/mouse to fly & the controls dont like my Logitech stick too much & having the stick on the table just to fly 1 chopper around that map that gets shot to shit in a matter of seconds is a waste of time, so i dont bother (personal opinion) but yes...I know how great it is to fly



I completely agree.  My roommate bought a Flight stick just for BFBC2.  I told him before he bought it, "Unless you are really into flight sim games, I wouldn't drop $60 a stick you will use 2 minutes a day."  He don't listen.

I just stay out of the sky.  I will stick to foo soldier work as the only thing I could ever fly well was the Gunships in BF2142.  And even then I sucked at dog fights.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> the only thing I could ever fly well was the Gunships in BF2142.  And even then I sucked at dog fights.



I lived for dogfighting. it gets my adrenaline pumping so much i get high


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive never come across a 'good' pilot in BC2 - even me a guy who spent more time in the air then on the ground in BF2, I havent piloted a chopper once... I cant be arsed using keyboard/mouse to fly & the controls dont like my Logitech stick too much & having the stick on the table just to fly 1 chopper around that map that gets shot to shit in a matter of seconds is a waste of time, so i dont bother (personal opinion) but yes...I know how great it is to fly



I'm a good heli pilot and it is crap flying in BC2. In BF2 there were hidey-holes etc placed to pop up and shoot etc. It takes skill to be good in a heli and no matter how good you are in BC2 you always get killed easily.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> the only thing I could ever fly well was the Gunships in BF2142.  And even then I sucked at dog fights.





DrPepper said:


> I'm a good heli pilot and it is crap flying in BC2. In BF2 there were hidey-holes etc placed to pop up and shoot etc. It takes skill to be good in a heli and no matter how good you are in BC2 you always get killed easily.



+1. I'm a decent pilot and I can't stay up in a fully populated server anymore. my friend (wildabeast240) was at one point ranked top 50 for 2142 gunship; BC2- can't stay in the air.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

speaking of which, I may just ditch BC2 & head back to jet whoring in BF2 lol. my hearts not in BC2 anymore....I want low n fast gun/bombing runs, dive bombing, & carrier raping!!


----------



## lemode (Jun 6, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Ive never come across a 'good' pilot in BC2 - even me a guy who spent more time in the air then on the ground in BF2, I havent piloted a chopper once... I cant be arsed using keyboard/mouse to fly & the controls dont like my Logitech stick too much & having the stick on the table just to fly 1 chopper around that map that gets shot to shit in a matter of seconds is a waste of time, so i dont bother (personal opinion) but yes...I know how great it is to fly



I'll forever give Black Haru credit for being one of the best Pilots I’ve encountered in BF2, BF 2143, & Bad Co 2. The dude is basically the reason I got Platinum for choppers.

I only say that because you’ve obviously never had the pleasure of flying with him.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 6, 2010)

lemode said:


> I'll forever give Black Haru credit for being one of the best Pilots I’ve encountered in BF2, BF 2143, & Bad Co 2. The dude is basically the reason I got Platinum for choppers.
> 
> I only say that because you’ve obviously never had the pleasure of flying with him.



no one on TPU has ever flown with me because I dont think i was part of TPU when BF2 was in full swing. I could toot my own horn here all day about how great i am at this or that. but none of you will really know if im good for what i say, & chances are you probably wont find out because not many TPU members play BF2 anymore.

So im gonna have to take your word for it. Ive got friends outside of TPU that would say the same thing about me like your doin with haru.


(not trying to be rude - I can see that this msg can be taken the wrong way if not understood correctly)


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> I'll forever give Black Haru credit for being one of the best Pilots I’ve encountered in BF2, BF 2143, & Bad Co 2. The dude is basically the reason I got Platinum for choppers.
> 
> I only say that because you’ve obviously never had the pleasure of flying with him.



thanks. unfortunately my skills are somewhat deteriorated as I don't fly much anymore. 

I will say that in a gunship it is possible to dodge a tracer locked rocket (even multiple ones if they are from similar angles) by skirting REALLY close to buildings. this is much easier in the Russian chopper but possible in both. the issue is; with so many engineers, your not dodging one or tree rockets it's usually 5-10 within a short period (too short to recover) 


my proposal: make the hellfire (pilot's alt. fire) also double as a flare. it would only work for one or two rockets at a time (and has ~11 sec reload) so it wouldn't be OP'ed and when deployed for this purpose it would be unlikely that you would be able to hit anyone.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 7, 2010)

I have seen a lot of good pilots, but BF2 was flat out broken and completely unfair.  Carrier raping and 1 dude dominating an entire game by himself because he is an Ace Pilot is BS and the primary reason I quit playing certain maps.

I even had the benefit of an Ace pilot of the BF2142 Gunship on my side before.  I think my friend eventually reached top 100 with it and I have seen him pull off stuff that should be in highlight reels.

BFBC2 I do not fear air assaults at all.  That is a bad thing.  A chopper in the area should make some people panic a little.  Now that I am back into BFBC2 everyone is leaving.  I guess I have to go back to pissing people off to get more friends.  Back to killing people with the Smoke launcher and blinding snipers with smoke from the UAV.  Cause that is how I roll.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> speaking of which, I may just ditch BC2 & head back to jet whoring in BF2 lol. my hearts not in BC2 anymore....I want low n fast gun/bombing runs, dive bombing, & carrier raping!!



Eh, 1942 DC mod was where flying was at, people go on end about BF2, but I didn't feel it was half the game the DC mod was, never got into BF2 and never will, just wasn't as good as I had hoped. Just makes me sad  that it doesn't seem anyone here even played it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey wut up everyone,

I just installed BC2 and started playing the SP and tried some MP too. This game is sick and I don't know why I took so long to get it. Anyway I would love to join the club! I'm @ rank 1


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 7, 2010)

still no patch??


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2010)

The next PC patch brings both flares for the choppers, and improvements for the chopper handling.  Also, the guy in charge of balance in BFBC2 recently had this to say:

twitter.com/Demize99:  "@masterkjn I'm not seeing any huge issues now, tracer maybe a bit fast... but time will tell."

So, we may also see a slow-down in the tracer speed once again in the near future.  It's just way too easy ATM.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey is it possible to strafe while sprinting in this game?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey is it possible to strafe while sprinting in this game?



Nope, just got to rely on fast mouse turning skills. I know some people have complained, but it all comes down to it really not being possible. Guns like the M60 in combat use are usually ran by 3 men, it's just too much for 1 guy to fire it, feed the ammo, carry extra ammo, carry more barrels. So to expect a single guy to actually carry the gun, and be able to sprint is actually amazing, and to sprint while walking is still kinda amazing, but to sprint and strafe would be down right impossible.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 7, 2010)

Need the knife patch NOW!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 7, 2010)

Tracerts aren't the problems for heli, tank's and jeep's machine gun are.

I took down most of them that way. Otherwise, a few lucky RPG shot when the heli was close.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Need the knife patch NOW!



Psh 121 tags, I need that patch now 



kid41212003 said:


> Tracerts aren't the problems for heli, tank's and jeep's machine gun are.
> 
> I took down most of them that way. Otherwise, a few lucky RPG shot when the heli was close.



Most people dont try and take out choppers with vehicles, I always do, but it does take a lot with the machine guns any good pilot can make it away land and repair the thing. Or if they are really good just circle above you and have their gunner rip you apart.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yea only 121 because of the knife bug.
I have shot a few choppers out of the sky with tanks and trucks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> Yea only 121 because of the knife bug.
> I have shot a few choppers out of the sky with tanks and trucks.



It's possible to knife through the bug, but you need to get that soft lock. So make sure you have a nice line to run at the back of your target and when your a few yards out line it up and let it fly, if it locks on and yanks you in, it will kill them. But you need to have that lock on charge, the close quarters lock on that just turns your camera usually won't work. 

Also my best chopper shot was with a T90 on atcama. Leaving the Russian spawn hit a chopper that was flying right by B then used the raised buildings at A as cover and hid behind them I led my shot (had to lead them by basically that entire towns length), fired then continued driving figuring it was a for sure miss, but it massed over A and hit them on the other side, they were too low for more to see behind the buildings, I just kinda sat there stunned. But I find the best way to hit helis on that map is, point your tank up on a small hill, choppers try and cross high and don't think you can 1 shot them, so you get it so your barrel points way up, then just blow them clean out of the sky when they try and float above you.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 7, 2010)

That does the job, beside there's only 1 heli present at any moment vs 2-3 tanks. As long as it's not on the sky it helps.

Heli is deadly, it's a right thing for it to "die fast". Even tanks can't survive really long.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 7, 2010)

Im still getting better at it but im getting there lol.
I got good with the m24 and hitting people on atcoma from A to C when running.If they are at B and in the open they are as good as dead lol.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, I just unlocked the UMP-45 for the engineer, so I won't have to worry about unlocks anymore.  I don't have any weapons unlocked for recon, but there are a few things I just won't do.  I don't smack women around, I don't poke little puppies in the eye, I don't throw sacks of kittens off bridges, and I sure as hell am not cheap or sleazy enough to play as a sniper.

It really sucks when you spawn into a squad of fairy "hide and shoot at people from 2 feet away from allied deployment" pud wacks.  You get your arse handed to you in Rush mode, and they never offer any place worth a crap to spawn on.  Nothing better than giving a guillie suit wearing sack of duke the "old rubber knife" from behind.  Except maybe the Indy 500.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Well, I just unlocked the UMP-45 for the engineer, so I won't have to worry about unlocks anymore.  I don't have any weapons unlocked for recon, but there are a few things I just won't do.  I don't smack women around, I don't poke little puppies in the eye, I don't throw sacks of kittens off bridges, and I sure as hell am not cheap or sleazy enough to play as a sniper.
> 
> It really sucks when you spawn into a squad of fairy "hide and shoot at people from 2 feet away from allied deployment" pud wacks.  You get your arse handed to you in Rush mode, and they never offer any place worth a crap to spawn on.  Nothing better than giving a guillie suit wearing sack of duke the "old rubber knife" from behind.  Except maybe the Indy 500.



play recon with shotgun. its awesome.


----------



## Marineborn (Jun 7, 2010)

OR you can just sit in A base at atacama and shoot kurgan out of the sky at about 1 mile with a law launcher without a tracer. SKILLZ!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2010)

VIP Map Pack 3 Trailer!  This has been "out there" for 4 days, don't know how I missed it.

YouTube.com



> EA - June 03, 2010 - In the VIP Map Pack 3 Trailer get a preview of two new squad-specific multiplayer experiences!
> 
> Fight for control of the M3A3 Bradley and achieve supremacy against 3 other squads as Nelson Bay is enhanced with Squad Deathmatch mode.
> 
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> VIP Map Pack 3 Trailer!  This has been "out there" for 4 days, don't know how I missed it.
> 
> YouTube.com



did you notice in the video that the M14 had a red dot? REWATCH IT!!!


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you notice in the video that the M14 had a red dot? REWATCH IT!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/m14scope.jpg



I did see that. in fact that appealed to me far more than those maps.

as to Atacama; a good pilot should not even be bothered by a single tank or jeep gunner. if there are more than two in becomes a problem. also I have come a crossed a few players who can consistently shoot me down (from any range) with the main tank cannon. this is REALLY frustrating.

but if you really want to take down a chopper; go for the AA (the one at B is by far the most effective) not only do these do significant damage, they throw off the pilots aim, and most gunners are too dumb/uncaring/unskilled to take them out (to the gunner it's usually all about the inf kills, not keeping the chopper up)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I did see that. in fact that appealed to me far more than those maps.
> 
> as to Atacama; a good pilot should not even be bothered by a single tank or jeep gunner. if there are more than two in becomes a problem. also I have come a crossed a few players who can consistently shoot me down (from any range) with the main tank cannon. this is REALLY frustrating.
> 
> but if you really want to take down a chopper; go for the AA (the one at B is by far the most effective) not only do these do significant damage, they throw off the pilots aim, and most gunners are too dumb/uncaring/unskilled to take them out (to the gunner it's usually all about the inf kills, not keeping the chopper up)



Hopfully it will come with the new patch?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 7, 2010)

I've found the pilots main missiles to be more effective against the AA turrets than any gunner I've had in my chopper but I usually fly in HC servers.



brandonwh64 said:


> Hopfully it will come with the new patch?



Hopefully, but there was a teaser video released before which had the same M14 with 4x enabled and they removed it from the game. Maybe they only use it internally.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I've found the pilots main missiles to be more effective against the AA turrets than any gunner I've had in my chopper but I usually fly in HC servers.



rockets are fairly effective, but you have to hit them with every single one to kill them; and since the AA causes the chopper to lurch when hit, if the gunner isn't adding damage you go down. (this is assuming the AA gunner is half-decent)



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Hopefully, but there was a teaser video released before which had the same M14 with 4x enabled and they removed it from the game. Maybe they only use it internally.



using it internally would be a dick move. if it's working, why not add it?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

many many badges


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> rockets are fairly effective, but you have to hit them with every single one to kill them; and since the AA causes the chopper to lurch when hit, if the gunner isn't adding damage you go down. (this is assuming the AA gunner is half-decent)
> 
> 
> 
> using it internally would be a dick move. if it's working, why not add it?



Im telling you if they add the red dot to the Thompson it would be over!!! i can rape with that gun with the SMG accuracy enabled and then getting a red dot would be over the top!


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> many many badges
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/Capture022.jpg



I see you like the 416; that is my favorite assault gun as well.


@Brandon: I haven't used Thomson too much since the beta... ill have to give it another shot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I see you like the 416; that is my favorite assault gun as well.
> 
> 
> @Brandon: I haven't used Thomson too much since the beta... ill have to give it another shot.



make sure when you use it to use the SMG accuracy upgrade with it. without it its pointless


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I see you like the 416; that is my favorite assault gun as well.
> 
> 
> @Brandon: I haven't used Thomson too much since the beta... ill have to give it another shot.



just unlocked the last assault weapons, and yeah 416 for me.

i've now got everything unlocked and just play for fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> just unlocked the last assault weapons, and yeah 416 for me.
> 
> i've now got everything unlocked and just play for fun.



so mussels you 1090T will do 4ghz on your DDR2 board? what voltage does it take?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> so mussels you 1090T will do 4ghz on your DDR2 board? what voltage does it take?



1.45v (default turbo voltage), i'm only doing turbo with 3 cores for it however.... not sure if its completely stable yet, but fingers crossed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh ok. i was just wondering cause i might pick up one for my HTPC later on and its DDR2 board


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh ok. i was just wondering cause i might pick up one for my HTPC later on and its DDR2 board



well i got the BE so i wouldnt have to worry about ram. i'm clocking purely via multi.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

My ASRock board is proving to be a good little clocker for a mATX HTPC. its got my Phenom II X3 720 unlocked to a full quad @ 3.2ghz 1.37V (stock is 1.32V)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

the concern is overall wattage, this board is rated for 140W and being mATX, i dont think they'd go far beyond that spec before bad things would happen. ATM i'm testing 3.8 for normal clocks and no turbo with CnQ on, and it seems to be a good balance.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yea this board also supports 140W CPUS and 6 cores. i ran 10x intel burn test runs on max mem and full threads yesterday and then ran about 3 hours of prime95 to be sure and had no issues. temps got about 62 deg full load with stock thuban cooler with the fan replaced with a 80CFM thermaltake.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

i like the stock thuban cooler. all shiny and heatpipey.

pity my TRUE kicks its ass


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2010)

Now the patch is delayed due to a transportation strike in Romania where the QA team is located. I can't make this stuff up. 

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162668


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Now the patch is delayed due to a transportation strike in Romania where the QA team is located. I can't make this stuff up.
> 
> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=162668



i thought that was mentioned a few days ago?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2010)

Crap just posted today on Bluesnews; sorry if not actual news. They are usually up to date so I didnt check date on PB article oops.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i like the stock thuban cooler. all shiny and heatpipey.
> 
> pity my TRUE kicks its ass



Yea i wished i could fit a good heatsink in my HTPC case. i will take a picture later


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea i wished i could fit a good heatsink in my HTPC case. i will take a picture later



Just go H50 instead...unless you can't get a 120mm installed in there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Just go H50 instead...unless you can get a 120mm installed in there.



too much money for a H50. if i can get the moneyz for it i probly would.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> too much money for a H50. if i can get the moneyz for it i probly would.



Yeah it is a bit overpriced. Main reason I didn't drop my Zalman for an H50 yet.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah it is a bit overpriced. Main reason I didn't drop my Zalman for an H50 yet.



i wished they would make the pump/block like the H50 uses for smaller cases so you can use your own RAD and fans


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you notice in the video that the M14 had a red dot? REWATCH IT!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100607/m14scope.jpg





Black Haru said:


> I did see that. in fact that appealed to me far more than those maps.



My precious! Me wants it!

Haven't got to use M14 half as much I would have liked. HC mode it works as no red dots. But on normal modes you usually end up against LMG on close distance or enemy is too far away for iron sighting. Might turn Recon to M14 if it comes, now he is a shotty guy, sniping is no fun


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh ok. i was just wondering cause i might pick up one for my HTPC later on and its DDR2 board



Just get a 1055t and save some cash, I hit 4.2ghz with only 1.420v, granted it wasn't stable, but I had bench stability with that same voltage at 3.9ghz on the stock cooler. Drop the RAM multi and the HT, bump the FSB then bring everything else up to par 1 at a time after that, these things OC easier than any of the other PII's I have messed with, they OC on about the same level as the Athlon II I messed with, just cake to OC them.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 7, 2010)

Yay can't w8 until they add the mk14 ACOG 

now i can rape with my fav weap


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 7, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> Yay can't w8 until they add the mk14 ACOG
> 
> now i can rape with my fav weap



you will be dissapointed when they release the patch and its itsnt an option


----------



## human_error (Jun 7, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> *you will be dissapointed when they release the patch *and its itsnt an option



Oh i beg to differ on that. forget if there's extra gun options - a patch alone would make me very happy at this point.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

human_error said:


> Oh i beg to differ on that. forget if there's extra gun options - a patch alone would make me very happy at this point.



I hear people keep saying this, but the only issues I have is the knife, is there more beyond that that is that bad?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 7, 2010)

Lag spikes and spawn lag come to mind.


----------



## human_error (Jun 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hear people keep saying this, but the only issues I have is the knife, is there more beyond that that is that bad?



knife, choppers last 5 seconds without flares, server code updates which allow player tracking through admin applications, weapon rebalancing (i think splash dmg needs a knock on rockets (CG especially) and gunship turrets).


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 7, 2010)

CG needs to be fixed. Whether that is longer reload, limited ammo, less damage, low accuracy. 
40mm needs more splash. As in wider area, damage is fine.
They also need to fix it so medics can not stick their LMG through walls to shoot people.
Helicopters are pretty much worthless now.
Armor upgrade on the HUMV and Russian thing. Should be able to take 50 cal all day.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 7, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> CG needs to be fixed. Whether that is longer reload, limited ammo, less damage, low accuracy.
> 40mm needs more splash. As in wider area, damage is fine.
> They also need to fix it so medics can not stick their LMG through walls to shoot people.
> Helicopters are pretty much worthless now.
> Armor upgrade on the HUMV and Russian thing. Should be able to take 50 cal all day.



I think the CG is ok, if anything slow the projectile down. as it is it can be dodged at long range.

it is dumb how weak the jeeps are. and the chopper. one solid burst from a chopper gunner insta-kills a full health chopper/jeep. that's just OP


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Lag spikes and spawn lag come to mind.



Ah I don't have those issues, think I might have gotten a few spikes, but seemed everyone did at that time.



human_error said:


> knife, choppers last 5 seconds without flares, server code updates which allow player tracking through admin applications, weapon rebalancing (i think splash dmg needs a knock on rockets (CG especially) and gunship turrets).



I never flew in choppers when they were flat out OP. I know they been nerfed now, and I'm far fro mthe best pilot out there, as is my friend that pilots when I nose gun. But on average I seem to rack up a good 10 kills everytime I got in the air as a nose gunner with him flying. I'm not sure where the issue is in that, it would be nice if flares did work, but honestly they last a lot longer than 5 seconds, I think people just want the uber OP nose gunner back and will continue complaining until it happens. 

As far as server side for admins, that I'm not sure of, but the more options the better for control. And I'm gonna cover CG below.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> CG needs to be fixed. Whether that is longer reload, limited ammo, less damage, low accuracy.
> 40mm needs more splash. As in wider area, damage is fine.
> They also need to fix it so medics can not stick their LMG through walls to shoot people.
> Helicopters are pretty much worthless now.
> Armor upgrade on the HUMV and Russian thing. Should be able to take 50 cal all day.



The CG seems fine to me, and the fact that you feel the GL needs a buff and the CG needs a nerf says something is wrong to me. I find it unreal when I hit a wall with a CG and theres a guy standing directly behind it (looking through a window or something) and he doesn't die. And that happens all the damn time, it's flat out unreal, yet the GL will blow that wall away and them pretty much every time. The GL reloads much faster, and your Assault so you have infinite ammo with it. And that kit also comes with a more competent gun for ranged shooting, promoting hiding and lobbing + picking off others. 

Didn't know about LMG's through walls though, I got to test that, thats crazy. I also doubt heavy armor on humvees will ever stop 50cal. It's a videogame in the end, it's meant to be realistic, not flat out real. Shouldn't be required to use landmines, rockets, or C4 to blow up a humvee, they move fast enough anyways that you should be able to make it away before a 50 cal can gun you down.


----------



## human_error (Jun 7, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> CG needs to be fixed. Whether that is longer reload, limited ammo, less damage, low accuracy.
> 40mm needs more splash. As in wider area, damage is fine.
> They also need to fix it so medics can not stick their LMG through walls to shoot people.
> Helicopters are pretty much worthless now.
> Armor upgrade on the HUMV and Russian thing. Should be able to take 50 cal all day.



agreed on all those points, i'd not only like to see medics not be able to poke guns through walls to shoot - but to stop any guns poking through walls (nothing breaks immersion like an enemy rifle sticking out a wall, which you then C4/40mm/CG).

Plus your avatar QR code is funny - it works btw


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hear people keep saying this, but the only issues I have is the knife, is there more beyond that that is that bad?



Points after death.  If I run past two enemy soldiers, chase an APC with C4, successfully plant two charges, then detonate before being killed by the two enemy soldiers and the APC driver, I want the points!  (my highlight of the day, yesterday  )

Also want to be able to text chat while dead.  I'm not going to text chat while alive, that would be stupid...


----------



## lemode (Jun 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Also want to be able to text chat while dead.  I'm not going to text chat while alive, that would be stupid...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Points after death.  If I run past two enemy soldiers, chase an APC with C4, successfully plant two charges, then detonate before being killed by the two enemy soldiers and the APC driver, I want the points!  (my highlight of the day, yesterday  )
> 
> Also want to be able to text chat while dead.  I'm not going to text chat while alive, that would be stupid...



I am not sure on points, but I know I get credit for kills after I die, so would think points would work too. Agreed with the chat, but I don't use ingame chat much.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Also want to be able to text chat while dead.  I'm not going to text chat while alive, that would be stupid...



Yep, I'm the guy who gets killed constantly while typing  So many knifes with that too :'(

And it's almost given. Complain to a friend that there are no enemies and once you hit enter, you get killed by one..

Sort of like lighting a smoke, waiting for a bus and then it comes (but I don't )



1Kurgan1 said:


> I am not sure on points, but I know I get credit for kills after I die, so would think points would work too.



Yeah you'd think that but no. The points are shows just there to piss people off, until the upcoming patch fixes it Today I got +260 with mines, double kill, defend and what other bonuses there where, but I hadn't yet spawned. Wasn't dead though so those points were maybe counted.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it BFBC2 or windows 7 ? 

Brought the game on steam bout 6 weeks ago at the time i was only running Win XP.
BC2 was running with slight graphical errors here & there gave up searching net for a fix nothing worked so put it down to it being DX9 on XP ! 

Anyway i finally got round to installing win7 64bit on this pc & have installed BFBC2 again. However i now carnt get this stupid buggy game to connect to multi player servers. Keep getting the Punk buster error:

You have been kicked from the game. The reason is: PunkBuster kicked player 'xxx' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: service Communication Failure: PNKBstrA.exe initialization failed. 

WTF ? I've updated punkbuster & not found anything via google thats worked.

Anyway ideas anyone?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Is it BFBC2 or windows 7 ?
> 
> Brought the game on steam bout 6 weeks ago at the time i was only running Win XP.
> BC2 was running with slight graphical errors here & there gave up searching net for a fix nothing worked so put it down to it being DX9 on XP !
> ...


Dude......look at my sig. When you get it fixed post me up a thanks


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> Is it BFBC2 or windows 7 ?
> 
> Brought the game on steam bout 6 weeks ago at the time i was only running Win XP.
> BC2 was running with slight graphical errors here & there gave up searching net for a fix nothing worked so put it down to it being DX9 on XP !
> ...



I registered here in order to answer this question when it was asked before...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1892510&postcount=5759

A, B, same solution.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jun 8, 2010)

@ TheMailMan78. Nice instructions reading thru them now will let ya know if i sort it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sir_Real said:


> @ TheMailMan78. Nice instructions reading thru them now will let ya know if i sort it.



The update I posted may be your best bet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The update I posted may be your best bet.



Yeah, well, my way doesn't need a set of instructions.  So there.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never flew in choppers when they were flat out OP. I know they been nerfed now, and I'm far fro mthe best pilot out there, as is my friend that pilots when I nose gun. But on average I seem to rack up a good 10 kills everytime I got in the air as a nose gunner with him flying. I'm not sure where the issue is in that, it would be nice if flares did work, but honestly they last a lot longer than 5 seconds, I think people just want the uber OP nose gunner back and will continue complaining until it happens.



you may be right about this. I would be very happy with flares, improved handling and either an armor buff or an AA nerf. 

my biggest problem is that since I usually play pub, I get crap gunners (this is assuming any of my teammates even realize "we have a helicopter, maybe we should use it for something") that bail out at the first sign of trouble. (or worse you steal it, and then jump out at B so you can snipe)


----------



## reverze (Jun 8, 2010)

waiting patiently for the patch..



GullyFoyle said:


> Yeah, well, my way doesn't need a set of instructions.  So there.



from Pittsburgh huh?


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 8, 2010)

I want more maps, Fresh maps, not the same old maps in a different mode.
I wish they would of allowed custom maps and mods and such.
Hopefully they put that back in BF3.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Lag spikes and spawn lag come to mind.



thats your antivirus. tell it to not scan the BC2 folder in My documents and it goes away.


If you have no AV, then something else is slowing your HDD down.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2010)

reverze said:


> waiting patiently for the patch..
> from Pittsburgh huh?



Yeah, I say Steeler country just to keep people guessing (since everyone knows there are little pockets of Steeler country all over!), but I am from the Pittsburgh vacinity.  Actually over the hill from Apocolypse007.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yeah, I say Steeler country just to keep people guessing (since everyone knows there are little pockets of Steeler country all over!), but I am from the Pittsburgh vacinity.  Actually over the hill from Apocolypse007.



lol. I'm in New Brighton. Just over one of the hills from A007.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats your antivirus. tell it to not scan the BC2 folder in My documents and it goes away.
> 
> 
> If you have no AV, then something else is slowing your HDD down.



I dont have an antivirus and windows defender is also disabled. :shadedshu

It's not just me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2010)

should i highlight the second line of my post?

something is slowing your HDD down, and its causing teh lagzorz. 

for an alternate translation:

find out what causes teh HDD lagzorz and your in game lagzorz gets pewpewd by your l337 h4x


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

It also doesn't happen on every server but it still must be my HDD. 

As for the server lag issue it has been confirmed by DICE 



			
				bazajaytee said:
			
		

> After the general gaming lag. We know the cause of the spawn one although we have a newer version with the fix for that in so didnt get it ourselves.
> 
> Trying to get the in game lag proved difficult at best.


 here



			
				bazajaytee said:
			
		

> Ahhhhaaaaaa got the lag issue you guys have. Time to take a look at what we have on it now


 here

but it must be my system... right.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

For anyone who's curious about optics for the M14 G3 as seen in the latest map pack video. 



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> The update doesn't contain the optics and the video is recent.
> The optics shown in the video are an option the video recording team have access to that can show optics enabled versions of the guns instead of the ones in the final game.
> 
> Whether optics get added into the game is still a decision that lies with Demize99.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 8, 2010)

i want my OPTICS!!!!!!!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. I'm in New Brighton. Just over one of the hills from A007.



Cranberry Twp., right on the border with Beaver county.  I can see a 'Welcome to Beaver County' sign from my house...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i want my OPTICS!!!!!!!



I don't think it's going to happen unfortunately. I do want them as well though.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how to join the battle without deploying the parachute?.. like straight freefall on start? I can sometimes do it, and sometimes I cant..


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe you have to hold shift before you spawn.. I haven't been able to reproduce it though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm missing my BC2 action. Today is crunch week in college and getting very close to finishing up my car project, no time to play


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 8, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> For anyone who's curious about optics for the M14 G3 as seen in the latest map pack video.



Where is said video?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 8, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Cranberry Twp., right on the border with Beaver county.  I can see a 'Welcome to Beaver County' sign from my house...



Thats where I work.


----------



## Perra (Jun 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where is said video?



http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/06/07/battlefield-bad-company-2-vip-map-pack-3.aspx


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2010)

Perra said:


> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/06/07/battlefield-bad-company-2-vip-map-pack-3.aspx



free map packs FTW


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 8, 2010)

I saw something awesome in that video.  Halfway through when they switch Laguna Alta.  I saw a a M14 Mod 0 Enhanced with a 4x Scope!!!!

Scopes for the all kit weapons?


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I saw something awesome in that video.  Halfway through when they switch Laguna Alta.  I saw a a M14 Mod 0 Enhanced with a 4x Scope!!!!
> 
> Scopes for the all kit weapons?



Sadly nothing for use. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1921339&postcount=6493

They just tease use with "we got the optics, you won't get them "
I has a sad  http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/12/1/128726192484671110.jpg


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 8, 2010)

Look how easy it is to get kills on Xbox360.


----------



## human_error (Jun 8, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Look how easy it is to get kills on Xbox360.



Putting a good fps gamer on a console multiplayer game is like putting a shark into a goldfish bowl - yeah kills are easy, but it's no fun and gets boring fast.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 8, 2010)

DICE rubbing it in our faces? 
That's pretty much how that video was received.  One person over there thought they were trolling the community.
Here's a summary of one person's observation.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 8, 2010)

He made a lot of good points.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> free map packs FTW



It's not a map pack it's rehashed maps already available to us. 

I'd say it's more of a "here, head north instead of south" pack. 

It's bull shit.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah oooo not! im very unimpressed with the support for this game. unless your a console gamer that is.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 8, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> yeah oooo not! im very unimpressed with the support for this game. unless your a console gamer that is.



BC2 is AMAZING on the consoles.. minus having to deal with the children on XBL it's near perfect.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 8, 2010)

If they give it to consoles, they are going to give it to us soon.  I want my scopes for the universal rifles.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2010)

after reading all the bitching on the EA/Dice forums I have to admit that my faith is dropping to the point where Im not even too sure about getting BF3 anymore.

after stealing most of the remaining player from CoD:MW2 - it looks like EA/DICE are following the same route about not givng a shit about those on the PC platform despite BC2 being something really special to start off with. everyone got liberated from MW2. but after building up such a large player base who have stuck with them since day one (& the beta for some of us) of the games release despite all the bugs that came with the finished version of the game - this is how they choose to repay us. 

it seems they have run out of steam (or patience even) with the endless issues that plagued the PC edition & lack the motivation to finish the job or complete it within a respectable time frame.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

The games fun, the knifing sucks, sucks some people have issues, I been there, they gone away, but I've played games with more issues, and I played games that were less fun. And I played games that patched a lot less than this. They are working, the games great, I think people expect way too much content these days. The game released with numerous game modes, and quite a bit of maps compared to any other BF game ever, and compared to the competition it has. People always find something to complain about.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 9, 2010)

I stand by my decision to smash the disc and bin it. Ea is one of the worst companies for support,and getting thing right. Maybe its the money men who are in charge....Release it now,we dont care if its not ready yet,we will just attempt to patch the bugs out when its released.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 9, 2010)

tigger said:


> I stand by my decision to smash the disc and bin it. Ea is one of the worst companies for support,and getting thing right. Maybe its the money men who are in charge....Release it now,we dont care if its not ready yet,we will just attempt to patch the bugs out when its released.



But everyone does that.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 9, 2010)

At least they patch the game, already multiple times. I've owned games that got that one patch if you waited a month and then maybe another final one if forum members were loud enough.

Some of the things PC crowd wanted could not be done on console version and they wanted to keep every version experience the same. In the end we got some extra and console version owners whined Then there was the whole microsoft/sony quality control thing that had to be done, before a patch could be released even for PC.

As long as the patches/add-ons/improvements keep on coming I'm happy. It isn't taking that long compared to other companies (coughcodemasterscough)


----------



## Wile E (Jun 9, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Cranberry Twp., right on the border with Beaver county.  I can see a 'Welcome to Beaver County' sign from my house...



I'm gonna guess Rochester or Freedom/Freedom Crider Rd.

I used to work at Climos when it was still in the WalMart parking lot, and for the American Eagle distribution center.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "No, the PC patch isn't out today but it is coming soon. Kalms seems to have found the problem."

twitter.com/PalZer0: "@Bazajaytee There's going to be a 4th map pack? PC players still haven't received the 3rd yet."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@PalZer0 Yes there is a 4th but it isn't coming out yet only a description."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "OK so I jumped the gun on Map Pack #4 info, it will update in the EA Store later today to show the info."

==================================================

Console news:

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2: "Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Multiplayer Update for Xbox 360 is rolling out now. You'll see a prompt the next time you go into Multiplayer."
twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2: "Map Pack#3 is available on Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 now. VIP players can grab them from the in-game store now. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Map Pack #3 is LIVE - ea.com"


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "No, the PC patch isn't out today but it is coming soon. Kalms seems to have found the problem."
> 
> twitter.com/PalZer0: "@Bazajaytee There's going to be a 4th map pack? PC players still haven't received the 3rd yet."
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@PalZer0 Yes there is a 4th but it isn't coming out yet only a description."
> ...



GAY...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm gonna guess Rochester or Freedom/Freedom Crider Rd.
> 
> I used to work at Climos when it was still in the WalMart parking lot, and for the American Eagle distribution center.



Sorry, Glen Eden.  No points for you...

And of course, since I live there, I have to work dahntahn...


----------



## Perra (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> GAY...



Indeed, seems they don't give a rat's ass about the PC version...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> GAY...





GullyFoyle said:


> Sorry, Glen Eden.  No points for you...
> 
> And of course, since I live there, I have to work dahntahn...





Perra said:


> Indeed, seems they don't give a rat's ass about the PC version...



to all you pessimists, click here for the latest news on the patch


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> to all you pessimists, click here for the latest news on the patch



LOL mussels i have a bad feeling about that link!


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> to all you pessimists, click here for the latest news on the patch



I refuse to click it…I have a feeling you are trying rick roll us.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL mussels i have a bad feeling about that link!



yeah but it'll at least change the whining...god, back in my day games didnt get patches... if they were buggy, you were just fucked.

oh wait thats still how it is, at least these guys are MAKING SURE THE PATCHES WORK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah but it'll at least change the whining...god, back in my day games didnt get patches... if they were buggy, you were just fucked.
> 
> oh wait thats still how it is, at least these guys are MAKING SURE THE PATCHES WORK.



Yea i know but company's have tighter grips around your balls when you purchase there games and its ridiculous. I dont remeber ID software using DRM for DOOM LOL


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm happy...i don't actually give a FU*K if they patch anything...i don't play this game anymore


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea i know but company's have tighter grips around your balls when you purchase there games and its ridiculous. I dont remeber ID software using DRM for DOOM LOL



And how many patches did that game get, eh?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> And how many patches did that game get, eh?



Acually none cause it was made right the first time


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Acually none cause it was made right the first time



damn right!



anyway:








at $70 USD (yeah, we get ripped off), i think i got my moneys worth compared to some of the cheap shit out these days.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damn right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no. you need to play more. you could definitely fit another 100 hours in there.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> no. you need to play more. you could definitely fit another 100 hours in there.



damned right i could, and i likely will.


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damn right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not sure if i got my monies worth...


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> not sure if i got my monies worth...
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/bc2.jpg



no wonder you got tired of the game. I still only have 180 some.


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> no wonder you got tired of the game. I still only have 180 some.



I lack any form of self control when a game comes out that I actually want to play. I am not like Digibuc or anyone else who can own 100 games and play 1 walk away then play another one and come back later eventually if they want to. Once I have beat a game or played one to death…that’s it…I never come back and play again.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> not sure if i got my monies worth...
> 
> http://i770.photobucket.com/albums/xx349/lemodetpu/bc2.jpg



you arent normal.


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you arent normal.



thank you!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

twitter.com/Demize99:  "There are still no current plans to allow optics on either the G3 or Mk14."

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "We are rebuilding BFBC2 PC update over night tonight. We'll have more on the outcome tomorrow."

And thus the workday ends in Sweden.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2010)

Im gonna start up a new 'lolcatz' genre topic on here & call it the 'I Can Haz Patch Nao?!' thread... fuck the cheezburgar. we wants patch!!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im gonna start up a new 'lolcatz' genre topic on here & call it the 'I Can Haz Patch Nao?!' thread... fuck the cheezburgar. we wants patch!!



do it on GN, they'd love it over there


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do it on GN, they'd love it over there



that they would - but its not GN, its tech related (sort of) so it doesnt really fit GN


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that they would - but its not GN, its tech related (sort of) so it doesnt really fit GN



its lolcats. it belongs there.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2010)

but...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

I believe the money for the game is not worth the hassle with all these bugs and lack of fixes. if the game was more stable and have better support i would condone the price.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I believe the money for the game is not worth the hassle with all these bugs and lack of fixes. if the game was more stable and have better support i would condone the price.



its 100% stable and bug free for me. i still get many knife kills (maybe 1 in 10 bugs out) and have no issues at all, with anything in game (the friends list was broken, but that was minor)


the price IS too high, but thats not to say the game is unstable, buggy, or even bad.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## sapetto (Jun 9, 2010)

Guys how do i fix the freeze/white screen of death? First i thought it was the video card over heating but i up the fan@50% and again i got the white screen...


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 9, 2010)

at this rate I'm just gonna play Transformers.....


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> at this rate I'm just gonna play Transformers.....



http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-overview-transformers-war/65223

online looks pretty bad ass.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Guys how do i fix the freeze/white screen of death? First i thought it was the video card over heating but i up the fan@50% and again i got the white screen...



Various things others claim fixed their WSOD issues:


Force DX9 in settings.ini
start > control panel > system > advanced > performance settings > make sure "Enable desktop composition" is ticked -or- turn on "Adjust for best appearance"
Test memory for errors - replace if necessary
If you are extending your desktop across two screens, turn this off
Update to the latest video card drivers


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 9, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Various things others claim fixed their WSOD issues:
> 
> 
> Force DX9 in settings.ini
> ...



I've tried all of these. none have worked. Switching to DX9 may even introduce new errors as DICE has mentioned in patch notes that they are fixing DX9 specific crashes and errors.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 9, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> [*]If you are extending your desktop across two screens, turn this off




Kinda kills the whole "Eyefinity-friendly" idea there, doesn't it.

Currently facing CTD in Eyefinity, single monitor is perfectly fine.

WSOD fixed in my case, by lowering VGA ram clocks. Turns out a couple of other apps were also having issues with those ram clocks(stock clocks, BTW), but it was so random, it was hard to place blame to the VGA. Took many hours of testing to pinpoint that one.

Audio cards causing CTD seems common too....sometimes I lose the right channel. System in question has no overclock, ram running JEDEC specs, drivers and such are all up-to-date.


Currently trying to see if I can "force" these issues to manifest themselves, and I am having a bit of luck, but CTD and audio issues I am not so lucky with. For all I know, maybe monitoring tools are playing havoc with punkbuster...


RMA with XFX took 7 weeks, replacement card still isn't here, so I've yet to fully test if Crossfire has any effect on these issues.


Still enjoying the game though...I'd like to see a patch or two more, and then I;d muc hrather have them work on a whole new title in the francise, rather than getting more maps. These maps seem to have ALOT of thought put behind them, but I want more night-time gunplay!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> yeah but it'll at least change the whining...god, back in my day games didnt get patches... if they were buggy, you were just fucked.
> 
> oh wait thats still how it is, at least these guys are MAKING SURE THE PATCHES WORK.



I just thanked almost all your posts on the last page, everything you said is just about dead on how I feel. So what, the game has some minor issues, it's still a ton of fun, I don't play games to find issues, seems to many attempt to find everything wrong they can. My movie and game philosophy is like that, do I enjoy it? Yes or No? If yes then it's yes, don't matter if the story fit or any other crap, if it entertained me then it simply entertained me.



lemode said:


> I lack any form of self control when a game comes out that I actually want to play. I am not like Digibuc or anyone else who can own 100 games and play 1 walk away then play another one and come back later eventually if they want to. Once I have beat a game or played one to death…that’s it…I never come back and play again.



I get like that, but then I burn out, and you burnt out, but that isn't the games fault, you got a ton of time out of it and now you don't want to play anymore, that doesn't make it a bad game, just makes it a game that you got enough enjoyment out of. People burn out of everything if done enough, no matter how good it is, if you are hooked enough to put in hours a day and enjoy it, then it has to have some real strong redeeming qualities. I play a lot and I'm still only like 1/3 of your playtime.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jun 9, 2010)

Apparently they are releasing new maps for PC after the update.  Word on the street is 6 new ones. 

_"PC will get the maps available for all players after the release of the next update without the need for a VIP code."_

http://tinyurl.com/22sdnxw


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-overview-transformers-war/65223
> 
> online looks pretty bad ass.



does look nice. like a revamped Exteel. I may have to pick hat up.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> Apparently they are releasing new maps for PC after the update.  Word on the street is 6 new ones.
> 
> _"PC will get the maps available for all players after the release of the next update without the need for a VIP code."_
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/22sdnxw



Word on the street?  If you add up all the map packs released so far, you get 6.  Map pack 3 from your link is just *two* new ones.


----------



## Perra (Jun 9, 2010)

I just wish they would have hotfixed the knife as soon as they discovered it, thats my biggest gripe, well that, and the not getting points when dead-bug, other than that, it's an excellent game. It's just a bit annoying not being able to stab people in the back 

And they should hire a PR-guy or something to get them to stop pissing off the community all the time. First the patch-date and then the Mk14 sight-ordeal. Not that I get why people make such a big fuss over it in the first place, it's just a bloody sight... right?


----------



## sapetto (Jun 9, 2010)

So that is why i didn't kill a guy stabbing a knife in his back...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dice just posted this question on their facebook.



> If DICE were to do a Bad Company 1 map pack for Bad Company 2, what maps would you like to see?


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dice just posted this question on their facebook.



I'd prefer to see a BF2 or BF1942 map.


----------



## lemode (Jun 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> does look nice. like a revamped Exteel. I may have to pick hat up.



yeah that's one reason i am wary of this new transformers game...exteel was not good.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I get like that, but then I burn out, and you burnt out, but that isn't the games fault, you got a ton of time out of it and now you don't want to play anymore, that doesn't make it a bad game, just makes it a game that you got enough enjoyment out of. People burn out of everything if done enough, no matter how good it is, if you are hooked enough to put in hours a day and enjoy it, then it has to have some real strong redeeming qualities. I play a lot and I'm still only like 1/3 of your playtime.



I'm just burnt out...not putting the game down...if it really was bad I wouldn't have played it for more than 2 hours total. I got my monies worth...and then some!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Dice just posted this question on their facebook.



Sounds like they just want some site traffic.  Or, to turn the conversation away from the PC patch, or console lag.  They already know in excruciating detail what the favorite maps from BC1 are.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 9, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I'd prefer to see a BF2 or BF1942 map.



I rather not add on maps some of us have been playing for 3 games.  If they add Wake Island by user request I will quite playing.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I rather not add on maps some of us have been playing for 3 games.  If they add Wake Island by user request I will quite playing.



I was hoping for karkand with heli's.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 9, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I'd prefer to see a BF2 or BF1942 map.









This one, please.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 9, 2010)

karkand would be cool, and I would REALLY like to see sharqi peninsula


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 9, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> karkand would be cool, and I would REALLY like to see sharqi peninsula



sharqi peninsula would be a great addition to BC2. its not too big overall & its perfect for conquest!! though id probably get a really bad case of nostalgia & wonder where the other 32 players went (since you cant have 64 players in BC2)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I'd prefer to see a BF2 or BF1942 map.



I wouldn't mind seeing some 1942 DC maps. But most of you have all played all the PC maps, I don't think many here played BC1 and it was a great game.



lemode said:


> I'm just burnt out...not putting the game down...if it really was bad I wouldn't have played it for more than 2 hours total. I got my monies worth...and then some!



Glad to hear you feel you got your monies worth, and sucks not having you play, always nice to have a good squad, lots of people just seem lost in this game.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I rather not add on maps some of us have been playing for 3 games.  If they add Wake Island by user request I will quite playing.



Wake Island is an all time favorite, I'm glad I bought 1943 for PS3 just for that map, always a lot of fun. But with newer weapons I'm not sure how well it would scale.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 9, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> http://battletracker.com/images/bf2/bf2mapshots/highway_tampa_64.jpg
> 
> This one, please.



Multi-heli, multi vehicle map. Which would make it worthwhile.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> This one, please.



This map was brought up by the highway tamp in abu ghraib iraq. i have personally be on this road in RL


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 9, 2010)

I think we all can agree, we just want more space to move around and fight in vehicles, yes?

I love karkand even though I called it KarkLand for the longest.


----------



## hv43082 (Jun 9, 2010)

Add Karkand and Camp Gibraltar.  Those were the 2 most popular maps for BF2 and 2142 respectively.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 9, 2010)

We should all get on the BF website and ask.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 9, 2010)

Karkand was my favorite cause most server was were it was no vehicles


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 9, 2010)

lemode said:


> yeah that's one reason i am wary of this new transformers game...exteel was not good.



yeah. I loved the concept but there was no immersion; it felt downright clunky.


----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> yeah. I loved the concept but there was no immersion; it felt downright clunky.



yeah it was sh*tbox and clunky for sure.

TF:W4C's combat looks more fluid than Exteel...and even if it's not bueno in the multiplayer department...it's only $39 on the PC. I'm sure the SP will have a decent story.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

I want this one.....











Maybe even a night version?


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah i want all those maps


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Map Pack #3 is LIVE



> *   BY: Bazajaytee
> * POSTED : Jun 09, 2010, 01:06AM
> 
> VIP PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 players can now grab Nelson Bay is enhanced with Squad Deathmatch mode and Laguna Alta is enhanced with Squad Rush mode from the in game store.* While you are in the store you can also take a look at what is lined up with Map Pack #4.* Don't forget to head over to the Official Battlefield forums to discuss the new maps once you have given them a try.
> ...



I don't have an Xbox or PS3, can anyone see the Map pack 4 info in the "store" yet?  KThx!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

All I can say is "DAMN YOU DRACULA!"



> Transportation Strike Delays Battlefield Bad Company 2 Patch
> A transportation strike in Romania, of all things, is being blamed for a delay in the next Battlefield: Bad Company 2 patch on the PC.
> 
> In a thread on the EA UK forums, DICE producer Barrie Tingle confirmed the patch has been sent to EA Europe's QA department in Romania, but it isn't being worked on because the testers can't get into the office. "Transportation companies are apparently on strike, so they can't get to work," Tingle said.
> ...



http://kotaku.com/5557689/transportation-strike-delays-battlefield-bad-company-2-patch


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All I can say is "DAMN YOU DRACULA!"
> 
> 
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5557689/transportation-strike-delays-battlefield-bad-company-2-patch



god damn, why do people keep posting this? you're late mailman, the strike was over weeks ago.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> yeah it was sh*tbox and clunky for sure.
> 
> TF:W4C's combat looks more fluid than Exteel...and even if it's not bueno in the multiplayer department...it's only $39 on the PC. I'm sure the SP will have a decent story.



you are most likely right. and regardless of weather I'm burned out of my current library; a change of scenery would be nice.


as to the patch: it'll get here when it gets here, and no sooner. it's "whatever" at this point.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2010)

Just in case you don't want to know the status of the PC patch...



Spoiler



twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Regarding the PC update. The rebuild didn't solve the problem so Kalms is back on the case today."


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-overview-transformers-war/65223
> 
> online looks pretty bad ass.



Wow is this not the 83-84 Sound Wave?

I also seem to get the wsod after about an hour or so,Longest I have gone playing since the last patch was 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/multiplayer-overview-transformers-war/65223
> 
> online looks pretty bad ass.



This reminds me a some wicked unreal tournament game.


----------



## lemode (Jun 10, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Wow is this not the 83-84 Sound Wave?



For the game sake...Soundwave is a car classifying him as a Scout Class. But that snippet in the video where he transforms into his casset player form was a total throwback to the 84-85 Soundwave.



brandonwh64 said:


> This reminds me a some wicked unreal tournament game.



It was made with the Unreal Engine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 10, 2010)

I love how easily EA fuck things up.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2010)

lemode said:


> For the game sake...Soundwave is a car classifying him as a Scout Class. But that snippet in the video where he transforms into his casset player form was a total throwback to the 84-85 Soundwave.
> 
> 
> 
> It was made with the Unreal Engine



Yeah I watched most of them videos on the site,From what i heard that you can play either Auto-bots or Decepticons in SP mode.For $39 bucks that makes it worth it.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

wait, when did this thread become about transofrmers?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

tigger said:


> I love how easily EA fuck things up.



Stop trolling, you got mad and broke your game, this is a clubhouse, not a bash house.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Stop trolling, you got mad and broke your game, this is a clubhouse, not a bash house.



but clubs ARE for bashing things with?

its not a NICEhouse, is it? 


(seriously, no trolling. unless its me)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> but clubs ARE for bashing things with?
> 
> its not a NICEhouse, is it?
> 
> ...



I love u...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> wait, when did this thread become about transofrmers?



sorry dude.......Not much to talk about with BC2 until we get a patch.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> but clubs ARE for bashing things with?
> 
> its not a NICEhouse, is it?
> 
> ...



Clubs are for bashing *pondering* This is true, here I been trying to cut with them, but they just flatten everything.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 10, 2010)

Things are a lot better than when it just released. The knife hit detection is quite annoying, but at least it isn't as annoying as b4 (Knife vs gun = knife win).

I'm quite happy with the current BC2. I'm getting close to 300 hours with this game .


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2010)

How about Slaughter House. Or Whore House (For all the CG users)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> How about Slaughter House. Or Whore House (For all the CG users)



as a CG user, i resent that.

I also whore C4, noob tube, and M60.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 10, 2010)

lol whoring the noob tube is fun ... especially when the other team feels the need to 'yell' at you in chat ... i love it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol whoring the noob tube is fun ... especially when the other team feels the need to 'yell' at you in chat ... i love it



OMG NOOB TUBE
OMG GUSTAV
OMG SNIPERZ
OMG (insert medic MG here)


its hilarious how they bitch about EVERY CLASS IN THE GAME.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> as a CG user, i resent that.
> 
> I also whore C4, noob tube, and M60.



OK, Ok.. I guess I do have over 1100 kills with the 40mm. However... naw... I'm a whore to.:shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol whoring the noob tube is fun ... especially when the other team feels the need to 'yell' at you in chat ... i love it



I prefer to just be called a hacker without having to use explosives.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> wait, when did this thread become about transofrmers?



good point. who's up for a transformers clubhouse? 

(don't make me make it, I'm to lazy; but someone else should)


I do like battlefield the way it is now, but I never get to play with anyone anymore so I kinda lost some interest (pub games all blur together)


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> OMG NOOB TUBE
> OMG GUSTAV
> OMG SNIPERZ
> OMG (insert medic MG here)
> ...



OMG GUNPOWDER WEAPONS


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 10, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> OMG GUNPOWDER WEAPONS



Yes, when people complain about using a certain weapon, I just start complaining about how people use guns. I explain how, I use a knife, so everyone should have to use a knife. Else they are just nubs right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> god damn, why do people keep posting this? you're late mailman, the strike was over weeks ago.



You're such a crab. Plus you're wrong. That happen on the 7th. 3 days ago.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Yes, when people complain about using a certain weapon, I just start complaining about how people use guns. I explain how, I use a knife, so everyone should have to use a knife. Else they are just nubs right?



I was on this losing team the other day.  After a match some douche wrote, "OMG you guys suck as a team."

He had 0 kills, 3 deaths, and was with us since 2 maps before that round, so I know he was in the game the whole time.  I love it when people that don't help complain about the rest of the warriors not winning his game for him.

I promptly TKed him the next round and he rage quite.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was on this losing team the other day.  After a match some douche wrote, "OMG you guys suck as a team."
> 
> He had 0 kills, 3 deaths, and was with us since 2 maps before that round, so I know he was in the game the whole time.  I love it when people that don't help complain about the rest of the warriors not winning his game for him.
> 
> I promptly TKed him the next round and he rage quite.



Yeah, I ran into that the other day. Some guy crying about our team sucking, I look at the board and he's 2/9, so I told him to pull his own weight. Next round he seeing me waiting for the chopper and cries about it (waiting since I seen it go down about 30 seconds before that) and I was 0/3 at this time, end of the round I was 10/5, only got 1 chopper kill and that guy was 2/4... where was he hiding that he got so little action?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was on this losing team the other day.  After a match some douche wrote, "OMG you guys suck as a team."
> 
> He had 0 kills, 3 deaths, and was with us since 2 maps before that round, so I know he was in the game the whole time.  I love it when people that don't help complain about the rest of the warriors not winning his game for him.
> 
> I promptly TKed him the next round and he rage quite.



Oh yeah, that is common place in BC2 as well. I am smart enough to realize you can't complain about the team sucking if you are part of the issue. 

That being said, yesterday I was defending, 27-3, and the next higher member of the team was 4-9. That combined with my chopper gunner firing randomly at the air as I told him to cover A resulted in me complaining. I feel justified o that one.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post -  Prepare for the Onslaught:



> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 is bringing Battlefield's first co-op mode to consoles with Onslaught mode. Up to 4 players can tackle the new objective based missions posting your best times on the co-op leaderboards as well as the chance to obtain new achievements and trophies. Onslaught will be available from June 22nd on Xbox 360 for 800 MS Points and on the PlayStation Network in North America for $9.99 followed by the European PlayStation Network on June 23rd for 8.99€.
> 
> If you were to play Onslaught in picture form it would look something like this:
> 
> ...



You can now pay to get the good weapons (on the console), instead of "earning" them.  What do you think about that?


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post -  Prepare for the Onslaught:
> 
> 
> 
> You can now pay to get the good weapons (on the console), instead of "earning" them.  What do you think about that?



Meh, I think half the fun of the game is unlocking stuff... It only takes like a week. If people play the game so little that they need to buy the unlocks, they are not getting there money's worth I would think...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

If people pay they pay, I don't play MP FPS's to unlock things. I find the weapon I like and stick with it mostly.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm willing to pay for gun's customizable skins (upload personal pictures) or brand new maps.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2010)

Have any of you guys seen the latest hax (I think is hack),I was playing a round or 2 the other day and the top player had 4/20 KD and yet his score was 4000 points how is that possible?Seen this a few times the last few days.Oh and I have been bitten a few times from that knife bug ...damn thing.

For kicks I was playing assault with C4 and would arm the m-com and plant c4 wait for them to defuse and instant 4 kills Got accused for cheating doing that. there my complain rant out....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2010)

Its possible to get extremely high points while shooting no one and not cheating. you just play mad Medic, if you stay right n the thick of combat, once you run out of your main clip you never have time to reload so all you do is run around with the paddles out dropping heath packs, reviving people, and stabbing anyone else that gets in your way. You end up with a horrible K/D, but great points, which means good teamwork, nice to have those people around.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was on this losing team the other day.  After a match some douche wrote, "OMG you guys suck as a team."
> 
> He had 0 kills, 3 deaths, and was with us since 2 maps before that round, so I know he was in the game the whole time.  I love it when people that don't help complain about the rest of the warriors not winning his game for him.
> 
> I promptly TKed him the next round and he rage quite.




That doesn't always hold out true though. I've had times where I was 49 and 8 as an attacker (or some similar high ratio), to being 0 and 4 next round defending, and I'll tell the team that someone needs to join me on those rushes to the MCOM cause I can't disarm it alone. Sometimes the people who are 0 and 4 are the people who tried to actually do something team oriented and died 4 times because their team was too busy huddling 50 feet back waiting for the flashy red light to stop on its own.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 10, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Have any of you guys seen the latest hax (I think is hack),I was playing a round or 2 the other day and the top player had 4/20 KD and yet his score was 4000 points how is that possible?Seen this a few times the last few days.Oh and I have been bitten a few times from that knife bug ...damn thing.
> 
> For kicks I was playing assault with C4 and would arm the m-com and plant c4 wait for them to defuse and instant 4 kills Got accused for cheating doing that. there my complain rant out....



If you get a pin, badge etc you are awarded more points.  Remember the point system in this game isn't limited to just kills and objectives.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 10, 2010)

omg! gaystaver! 








^ me btw


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 10, 2010)

any word on the patch guys?  i'm just curious, i hear a lot about it, but i don't see it lol


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Have any of you guys seen the latest hax (I think is hack),I was playing a round or 2 the other day and the top player had 4/20 KD and yet his score was 4000 points how is that possible?Seen this a few times the last few days.Oh and I have been bitten a few times from that knife bug ...damn thing.
> 
> For kicks I was playing assault with C4 and would arm the m-com and plant c4 wait for them to defuse and instant 4 kills Got accused for cheating doing that. there my complain rant out....



This is how I play, and why I end up on top of the server score 9/10 times. Play the game as it's intended, helping out everyone else, and your points will skyrocket...maps with tanks, play engineer and stick with the tanks, without, as a medic, and stay with a group of guys. I tend to always spawn o nteammates, jsut so that I am close to them, so can help when they die, or get hit.

I also RUSH in rush......and end up with lots o' kills that way too. If i get 2 guys, and die once, I'm a happy camper. Sometimes I juse get into enemies faces, just to drop a med pack ,so when others come behind me, twards teh action, and get hit, I get points from the heal.

Once you've learned the maps well, as a medic, you can drop a med pack, and then when you die, swap to another class more befitting the action, and you'll still get points for healing as long as the pack stays there.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 10, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> any word on the patch guys?  i'm just curious, i hear a lot about it, but i don't see it lol



Plenty of info of it last couple pages  (latest being, rebuild didn't help to get rid of that bug that is cause of the lateness)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post -  Prepare for the Onslaught:
> 
> 
> 
> You can now pay to get the good weapons (on the console), instead of "earning" them.  What do you think about that?



1. Thats just gay.
2. There is no way those are console shots.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 11, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> That doesn't always hold out true though. I've had times where I was 49 and 8 as an attacker (or some similar high ratio), to being 0 and 4 next round defending, and I'll tell the team that someone needs to join me on those rushes to the MCOM cause I can't disarm it alone. Sometimes the people who are 0 and 4 are the people who tried to actually do something team oriented and died 4 times because their team was too busy huddling 50 feet back waiting for the flashy red light to stop on its own.



It is possible to have high points and a crap K/D with any kit depending on how you play.  I don't mind a player who is helping.  This guy had 180 points total.  I guess I should have clarified that.

That douche was on the UAV station watching the fight.  He did not attack, did not fire the missile at any people or at least didn't hit them, didn't spot anybody, just watched the fight from the sky.  I started the round with the UAV.  I had it 5 minutes.  I killed 4 people, got half dozen spot kill assists and some follow orders points.  I got like 380 points in 5 minutes.  He had it the rest of the round (roughly 20 to 25 minutes) with 180 total points.



EastCoasthandle said:


> If you get a pin, badge etc you are awarded more points.  Remember the point system in this game isn't limited to just kills and objectives.



Others can't see your bonuses from pins and awards, just your raw score.  I once got 3000+ points and had a k/d of 1/3.  I spent the entire round throwing spot balls and spotting people with my sniper Rifle using the spot scope.  I basically acted as my team's personal permanent UAV for the entire round.  I actually came in first place, lol.  The only guy I killed was the one guy who figured out people were spawning on me.  He found me but walked under a mid-air spot ball, so I saw him coming.  The 3 deaths were tank related - standing out in the open for too long trying to get a Mortar Strike going.


----------



## burtram (Jun 11, 2010)

one time i was working with two guys in the blackhawk on valparaiso, the pilot, a gunner, then me, the engineer, i did nothing but keep the heli in the air by repairing and when we got shot down, we'd go grab the heli again and repeat till our team won, thanks to the constant air cover. ended the round with a little over 8000 points, and got like 25 repair tool pins, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're such a crab. Plus you're wrong. That happen on the 7th. 3 days ago.



no it was just reported in steam (from the kotaku link) 3 (or is it 4?) days ago. it was over the web in other places much before that... read the comments on that link, and they say it too "this is old, the patch already failed QA" - check the dates on the twitter page vs that link.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 11, 2010)

burtram said:


> one time i was working with two guys in the blackhawk on valparaiso, the pilot, a gunner, then me, the engineer, i did nothing but keep the heli in the air by repairing and when we got shot down, we'd go grab the heli again and repeat till our team won, thanks to the constant air cover. ended the round with a little over 8000 points, and got like 25 repair tool pins, lol.



I can never get people to get in the black hawk on the rare occasion that I play a map with one. 

one time I had a guy that stuck with it, I flew circles and he just sprayed and prayed to his hearts content. he sucked; but since the other team couldn't seem to get a hit in we stayed up almost the entire round (seriously... I was following the most predictable flight pattern ever... a 40mm shot wouldn't have been difficult)

anyways, I think those things have under powerd guns. (and I miss my gunship rockets)


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> OMG NOOB TUBE
> OMG GUSTAV
> OMG SNIPERZ
> OMG (insert medic MG here)
> ...



Lmao haha so true, thats because Im one of the bitches, plus Im the top 2 choices when it comes to owning


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> omg! gaystaver!
> 
> 
> http://g.bfbcs.com/4290/pc_Thakkerson.png
> ...



I like that sig, just updated myself with it, you need to CG less, lol. Nice stats though.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like that sig, just updated myself with it, you need to CG less, lol. Nice stats though.


Thanks, not as good as your stats though. 

I know, in fact I havent been CGing, to kill infantry ever since level 25. All I do is plat out the other guns ^^

Im aiming to platinum my repair tool


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2010)

I shall bow out of this club. bye and enjoy your game *snigger*


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 11, 2010)

I might consider plugging my Logitech stick in and get back into the pilot seat...but id probably have to do desert 24/7 to make it worth while.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 11, 2010)

tigger said:


> I shall bow out of this club. bye and enjoy your game *snigger*



Um yeah. You won't really be missed.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Um yeah. You won't really be missed.



damn right we wont miss, if he walks in a straight line i'ma gustav his arse....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mussels said:


> damn right we wont miss, if he walks in a straight line i'ma gustav his arse....



Put down the win tube and back away slowly.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol, 1.9k kills on it!

The new sig is pretty nice .


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 11, 2010)

is it weird that my accuracy with the gustav is always 100.00 percent? this seems odd...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> is it weird that my accuracy with the gustav is always 100.00 percent? this seems odd...



Splash damage counts as a hit, so all those times your firing at one target even the smallest splash damage counts, which you almost always get, then when you fire at multiple targets thats multiple hits from 1 shot, 3 targets would be 300% accuracy, even look 1 post above yours kids has 102% accuracy with the M2CG and over 700 kills.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Splash damage counts as a hit, so all those times your firing at one target even the smallest splash damage counts, which you almost always get, then when you fire at multiple targets thats multiple hits from 1 shot, 3 targets would be 300% accuracy, even look 1 post above yours kids has 102% accuracy with the M2CG and over 700 kills.



that's what spawned my question. why always 100.00%? (over 650 kills and 2500 shots) it never fluctuates the slightest bit. I thought it mihtbe bugged.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> that's what spawned my question. why always 100.00%? (over 650 kills and 2500 shots) it never fluctuates the slightest bit. I thought it mihtbe bugged.



Ah, you were saying your dead on at 100.0%, thought you just meant 100% or more. Yeah probably bugged then if it doesn't even change a decimal.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

I, too, have add the fancy new signature.  Now, let's all have an IPA and sing Kumbaya.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm all about the IPA man! Big Sky Brewery a few days a week! Tough deal when I'm 2 minutes away.

Just getting back into this game after a few weeks off, it was nice to take a break. But as stated before, let's have an IPA and instead of singing, shoot.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 12, 2010)

I finally got some time off on the weekend.  So I plan on killing and killing with my TPU brethren.  Even the traitors I see with tags I have never heard of before.  Love it or hate it, a game is more fun with friends on TS talking $#it.

Welcome back Kursah...I missed you.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 12, 2010)

IPA all the way

Here's my new favorite, since Flathead Lake Brewery went in the toilet.  Check it out.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 12, 2010)

Got rid of the WSoD when downcloked the CPU a little  Now when i can play how to add the TPU server


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Sorry, Glen Eden.  No points for you...
> 
> And of course, since I live there, I have to work dahntahn...



Shop at pants n at?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys what site do you's go to, to see your BC2 stats?

I went to this site and its obviously not updated properly

Heres a pic....


----------



## Troy210 (Jun 13, 2010)

```
[url]http://bfbcs.com[/url]
```


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 13, 2010)

Yay finally worked, cheers IIIIIIII  ???


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 13, 2010)

i use battletracker to see my rank and stuff


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 13, 2010)

I suppose I can join this place now. How do I enable an FPS counter in game? Do I need to use FRAPS? <This is what jewgle is telling me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 13, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> http://g.bfbcs.com/175/pc_Lionheart1188.png
> 
> Yay finally worked, cheers IIIIIIII  ???



All the of "stats" links in the 1st post have banner abilities. Just wish our sigs were bigger, most of them are just too large, that sigs awesome and wouldn't increase post size much, but can't use it 



jellyrole said:


> I suppose I can join this place now. How do I enable an FPS counter in game? Do I need to use FRAPS? <This is what jewgle is telling me.



Fraps is the only way I know of to get an FPS counter up.


----------



## Perra (Jun 13, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> I suppose I can join this place now. How do I enable an FPS counter in game? Do I need to use FRAPS? <This is what jewgle is telling me.



Ati Tray Tools works too. Don't know if it works with 5xxx series yet though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 14, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "No update on the BFBC2 PC today, sorry guys."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Onslaught has been announced but there is nothing to discuss about it on PC until we find out if we can do it."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "The PC version has maps enabled server side and they will be enabled up to an including Map Pack #3 after patch release."



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> No update on this today unfortunately, I have updated the changelog with the most recent version though - Client R8 / Server R12 are in QA



BFBC2 PC Update - Hmmm...:  "Gameplay - Hit box for moving targets expands based on the speed of the targets movement"


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 14, 2010)

I posted a message about updates to the PC patch change log several hours ago.  *What's up with half of my messages needing to be moderated, and half not? *

I went back and compared the latest PC patch change log to the original, here is the summary (additions):


Gameplay - Tracer dart gun speed has been changed from 300 m/s to 200 m/s
Gameplay - Hit box for moving targets expands based on the speed of the targets movement
Gameplay - G36 now has crosshair when in Hardcore mode
Client - Increased health on the Cobra to match other vehicles
Client - Support for SPECACT kits in all game modes
Client - Support for Map Packs so PC gets future VIP maps at the same time as consoles

Tracer dart change = win!
Hit box change - FTL!  Doesn't sound like a proper fix, eh?


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, so they give people larger hit boxes while running? Explosives are going to get a massive boost then, which has potential to kill the game outright for me. I'd say 80% of my deaths are already CG and GL related.

Also, the tracer dart has felt slower since the speed buff. Maybe I'm nuts but I thought they already altered it some.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 14, 2010)

If anyone uses Xfire, it also has an FPS counter that can be pinned anywhere on screen.  Scroll Lock + X to bring up overlay.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> *What's up with half of my messages needing to be moderated, and half not? *



low post count (zero, go post in something not a clubhouse) and lots of links in a post.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Oh, so they give people larger hit boxes while running? Explosives are going to get a massive boost then, which has potential to kill the game outright for me. I'd say 80% of my deaths are already CG and GL related



devs probably thought there wasnt enough camping going on with destructable environments n what not...

seriously though LOL - so you die easier/quicker if you 'move' around more??? thats just retarded.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 14, 2010)

BFBC2 Vietnam?!?



> EA INVITES PLAYERS TO JOIN THE "GUN CLUB"
> Numerous awards for players with new loyalty program EA
> 
> Los Angeles (California) - On June 14, 2010 - Electronic Arts Inc.. (NASDAQ: ERTS) today unveiled the Gun Club, a loyalty program that rewards players when they indulge in their favorite activity: playing their favorite titles. Gun Club members receive benefits such as the content is unlocked, an early access to test betas and demos, plus the latest news and exclusive contact with the development teams. The Gun Club brings together some of the biggest commercial and critical success in the world, including Battlefield: Bad CompanyTM 2, Medal of HonorTM and *a brand new expansion pack for Digital Battlefield: Bad Company 2 taking place in Vietnam.* Other titles will follow, including offers for Battlefield HeroesTM and Dead SpaceTM 2.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> BFBC2 Vietnam?!?



f**k'em - they cant even fix BC2 & now they want us to buy a goddamn expansion?? this is coming from a bunch of devfags that cant even get 1 patch right & delay it till its almost over a month overdue with still no ETA & they STILL want you/us/EVERYONE to buy their new expansion??

UP YOURS EA!!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> devs probably thought there wasnt enough camping going on with destructable environments n what not...
> 
> seriously though LOL - so you die easier/quicker if you 'move' around more??? thats just retarded.



Devs lunch meeting last week:  'You know what this game needs more of? Camping. Hell, lets make the players never want to move _and give all kits access to sniper rifles_!*' 

* Assumed unannounced change to go with larger hit boxes on movement.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 14, 2010)

meh


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Devs lunch meeting last week:  'You know what this game needs more of? Camping. Hell, lets make the players never want to move _and give all kits access to sniper rifles_!*'
> 
> * Assumed unannounced change to go with larger hit boxes on movement.



next update!!! Static players now have a 99% reduction in bullet & splash damage with a hitbox smaller then a squarells left nut. lawls


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

Breaking news: people still whining like bitches.

play the game, or dont. everyone ELSE is having fun with the game as-is.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Breaking news: people still whining like bitches.
> 
> play the game, or dont. everyone ELSE is having fun with the game as-is.



but dont you find it funny that their trying to flog a new product when they cant even get the last one right???

sure the games still playable but the bugs havent been fixed


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Breaking news: people still whining like bitches.
> 
> play the game, or dont. everyone ELSE is having fun with the game as-is.




That's a bit unfair, I don't think anyone's been whining yet. Besides, we're not talking about the game as-is, we're talking about the upcoming patch.


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> That's a bit unfair, I don't think anyone's been whining yet. Besides, we're not talking about the game as-is, we're talking about the upcoming patch.



Actually, there has been TONS of bitching/whining in this thread lately. There has even been ONE extreme case, breaking of the actual game disc and ‘proudly’ displaying it for us to see.

I think all you whiners need an enema.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 14, 2010)

Any bets on when this patch is going to come, if at all?


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> I think all you whiners need an enema.



or cheese with their whine.


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> or cheese with their whine.



they can eat cheese while getting an enema for all i care. 

point being...a patch will come out when it comes out. complaining to us about it just makes us  @ you (not you specifically Dr)!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Also, the tracer dart has felt slower since the speed buff. Maybe I'm nuts but I thought they already altered it some.



I haven't used the tracer since the game launched and it felt useless then. But I tried it out last night on Port Valdez. I was on Defense at the 1st set of crates in the 3 story building with the mounted guns, and Offense had a tank up by their spawn on the hit. Aim fire, took what seemed like maybe 1 or 2 seconds for that tracer to get there, infact I traced about 10 things that round and never missed a single tracer shot, was unreal.



AlienIsGOD said:


> If anyone uses Xfire, it also has an FPS counter that can be pinned anywhere on screen.  Scroll Lock + X to bring up overlay.



Xfire doesn't work in DX10 or DX11 though.



FreedomEclipse said:


> next update!!! Static players now have a 99% reduction in bullet & splash damage with a hitbox smaller then a squarells left nut. lawls



I don't have a problem making my bullets connect as it is right now, just the knife.



FreedomEclipse said:


> but dont you find it funny that their trying to flog a new product when they cant even get the last one right???
> 
> sure the games still playable but the bugs havent been fixed



Nothing ever makes everyone happy. You change one thing to make some people happy and you piss off others. Games are never perfect because it's impossible to please everyone. You guys got to be having heart attacks, all you do is rant about the patch and how EA blows. I sit down to relax and vent, I have an iffy day I shoot some fools, and then I feel good. Last thing I ever want to do is play the game and look for problems.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 14, 2010)

What are the current bugs that need to be fixed?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> There has even been ONE extreme case, breaking of the actual game disc and ‘proudly’ displaying it for us to see.



Fitting, as he's an extreme idiot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> What are the current bugs that need to be fixed?



The big one is the knife, beyond that I think theres what seems to be random issues with laggy spawns. If the knife issue was gone there would basically be no real problems. And it's good to know I'm not crazy because me and you were destroying people the other day.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> What are the current bugs that need to be fixed?



The knife doesnt kill if you use it too close to an enemy, or if the aim is off a bit. it needs to get that 'lock on' for it to work, and if you're too close or they move away, it misses.

the knife DOES work most of the time.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Fitting, as he's an extreme idiot.



thats a personal attack. dont make another one like it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

lemode said:


> Actually, there has been TONS of bitching/whining in this thread lately. There has even been ONE extreme case, breaking of the actual game disc and ‘proudly’ displaying it for us to see.
> 
> I think all you whiners need an enema.




I was applying that to what Freedom and I were joking about, and what it appeared Mussels was directly responding too.




1Kurgan1 said:


> I haven't used the tracer since the game launched and it felt useless then. But I tried it out last night on Port Valdez. I was on Defense at the 1st set of crates in the 3 story building with the mounted guns, and Offense had a tank up by their spawn on the hit. Aim fire, took what seemed like maybe 1 or 2 seconds for that tracer to get there, infact I traced about 10 things that round and never missed a single tracer shot, was unreal.



Oh yes, its very much speed boosted still. It started out 75m/s and the original buff took it to 300m/s. I could have sworn it was backed off from that. When it first came out it was almost instantaneous, but then again I probably just got used to the new speed.




Mussels said:


> The knife doesnt kill if you use it too close to an enemy, or if the aim is off a bit. it needs to get that 'lock on' for it to work, and if you're too close or they move away, it misses.
> 
> the knife DOES work most of the time.



I find most of the time, the knife doesn't work for me when I have lock on. The only knifings that work for me are slashes (no lock on) that are timed right. This could be hitbox / server lag related on the same lines as how body shots and head shots don't always register. Perhaps the 'lag' affects knifing in a similar fashion?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Xfire doesn't work in DX10 or DX11 though.



Works fine here?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I was applying that to what Freedom and I were joking about, and what it appeared Mussels was directly responding too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lock-free slashes work well for me too. i think its lag related about them moving away out of 'lock' range on their end, but on your end they seemed within range and took a full stab.

whatever it is, it happens more when they're moving away from you/facing away from you


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> The knife doesnt kill if you use it too close to an enemy, or if the aim is off a bit. it needs to get that 'lock on' for it to work, and if you're too close or they move away, it misses.
> 
> the knife DOES work most of the time.



Lock ons and Slashes both work for me. Only issue is slashes to the back, you can kill people by stabbing them in the back, just make sure you get a lock on, they will die, if you don't get a lock on, they won't.



cadaveca said:


> Works fine here?



Xfire doesn't work for any of my DX10 or 11 games, never has even though multiple OS installs, and I think Marineborn has the same issue and I know their forums before were filled with people complaining about it, I had applied some fixes to get it working in some games, but finally gave up.


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Xfire doesn't work for any of my DX10 or 11 games, never has even though multiple OS installs, and I think Marineborn has the same issue and I know their forums before were filled with people complaining about it, I had applied some fixes to get it working in some games, but finally gave up.



the last game that xfire actually worked in for me was boarderlands.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats a personal attack. dont make another one like it.



You are correct and I expected such a response and will happily follow your order to not let it happen again. Usually don't stoop to that level but his whole broken disc song and dance in this thread really got under my skin.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Xfire doesn't work for any of my DX10 or 11 games, never has even though multiple OS installs, and I think Marineborn has the same issue and I know their forums before were filled with people complaining about it, I had applied some fixes to get it working in some games, but finally gave up.





lemode said:


> the last game that xfire actually worked in for me was boarderlands.



WHUT!?!





 And I thought I was having issues...but Crossfire has never NOT worked for me. Sadly, I only see about 60% scaling at best, but that sounds really odd to me...like DX is nerfed, or something.


Many 5850 issues, it seems, though, and 5870 has some all it's own. Sad state of affairs, this gen, for both nV and AMD, it seems..I can't wait for Glo-Fo vga silicon!


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lock ons and Slashes both work for me. Only issue is slashes to the back, you can kill people by stabbing them in the back, just make sure you get a lock on, they will die, if you don't get a lock on, they won't.



Weird, I've only been able to register slashes when they're heading for me (usually to knife me themselves). Slashes to the back, and most all lock ons do not register, moving or not. Oddly the only time I've gotten a lock on to work in the past few weeks is if they run across my screen (instead of away from or towards). Even then, I couldn't recreate it with any certainty.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> WHUT!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must not have read what I was responding to (the qoute), the guy I quoted said xfire shows FPS onscreen. xfire is a program like Steam, not crossfire. Crossfire wouldn't show fps on the screen.


----------



## lemode (Jun 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> WHUT!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.xfire.com/


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, lack of comprehension skills, for sure. 


I know what Xfire is...had it for years, TBH. They run too many tourneys for me to not to!


 I hate mondays.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 15, 2010)

So this is where our new maps went  (Medal of Honor MP)

skip to 21:15 (before that is a 24 player live demo)
http://www.gametrailers.com/e3/livefeed/ea


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 15, 2010)

omg need for speed intro at the beginning of that video is epic


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> So this is where our new maps went  (Medal of Honor MP)
> 
> skip to 21:15 (before that is a 24 player live demo)
> http://www.gametrailers.com/e3/livefeed/ea



WTF! NO destructible environments?!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 15, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Prepare to head to the jungle in Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam



> *  BY: Bazajaytee
> * POSTED : Jun 14, 2010, 03:15PM
> 
> On stage at the EA E3 press conference we announced a new expansion of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 with a new take on a Battlefield franchise favourite, Vietnam. In Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam you get to enter the jungle warfare environment as either the U.S. Marines or North Vietnamese Army (NVA). The expansion pack contains 4 brand new maps built in Frostbite including the popular Conquest and Rush game modes as well as Vietnam specific weapons, vehicles, persistence, unlocks as well as new awards, achievements and trophies.
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  Prepare to head to the jungle in Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam



I just gained the epic boner achievement!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just gained the epic boner achievement!



Scha-WING!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sexy trailer is sexy, need chopper and vehicle music back, looks great!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sexy trailer is sexy, need chopper and vehicle music back, looks great!



GET TO DA CHOPPAH


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

It better have the following songs:

The Trashmen: Surfin Bird

The Ventures: Walk dont run

The Boxtops: Letter

The Door: The End, Break on Thru

Rollin Stones: Paint it Black

Jimi Hendrix: All along the Watchtower

Janis Joplin: Combination of the Two

Country Joe and the Fish: Feel like I'm fixin'

Anything by CCR

If you guys never heard a few of those songs DL them now! These are the staples of a good Nam movie or game.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It better have the following songs
> 
> The Trashmen: Surfin Bird
> 
> ...




F*ck you, i have the bird is the word in my head now.

All along the watchtower is great tho, one of my favourites.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It better have the following songs:
> 
> The Trashmen: Surfin Bird
> 
> ...


You forgot some Zep in there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> You forgot some Zep in there.



Sorry but Zep was after for the most part. However I did forget Jefferson Airplane:White Rabbit


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry but Zep was after for the most part. However I did forget Jefferson Airplane:White Rabbit



The 1st 4 albums were released before Nixon even cut the amount of troops, let alone the end of the war. You don't hear them in Nam movies and documentaries only because Zep won't license their music most of the time.

And we also forgot Wont Get Fooled Again by The Who.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The 1st 4 albums were released before Nixon even cut the amount of troops, let alone the end of the war. You don't hear them in Nam movies and documentaries only because Zep won't license their music most of the time.
> 
> And we also forgot Wont Get Fooled Again by The Who.



I know about Zep! Don't come in here talking shit about classic rock! Zep was out sure but they were not "BIG" until the mid-70s man. Which was toward the end of the war. Sure there was Zep but not like Mo Town or some of the others I listed. Don't make me call my old man in on this one! He still has all his LPs from then 

Anyway heres another.....
Johnny Cash: Ring of Fire

And I'm not sure the timeline but you said "the who". When was American Woman released?



FYI I'm listening to Bjork having this argument.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know about Zep! Don't come in here talking shit about classic rock! Zep was out sure but they were not "BIG" until the mid-70s man. Which was toward the end of the war. Sure there was Zep but not like Mo Town or some of the others I listed. Don't make me call my old man in on this one! He still has all his LPs from then
> 
> Anyway heres another.....
> Johnny Cash: Ring of Fire
> ...



So, you are saying that the release of Zoso, in '71, was not a hit?

And I can talk classic rock all day. I used to own all the LPs myself, until the flood took them.

And American Woman is by The *Guess* Who in '71 on the album of the same name.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> So, you are saying that the release of Zoso, in '71, was not a hit?
> 
> And I can talk classic rock all day. I used to own all the LPs myself, until the flood took them.
> 
> And American Woman is by The *Guess* Who in '71 on the album of the same name.





November in 71. Almost 72. We pulled out in 75. Come on man do you REALLY think Zep belongs in nam? Ill give you Stairway to Heaven but thats it!

Edit: I always mix up The Who and the Guess Who. What about some Iron Butterfly? Hmmmmm

Edit Edit: Immigrant Song might be good for an air raid.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, Zep belongs. Black Dog and Rock and Roll were on the same album as Stairway (The aforementioned Zoso, or IV). My father grew up in that time, and they were more popular than movies lead you to believe. Like I said, it's minimized 40 years later, only because Zep won't let people use their music in movies, making them seem less popular.

Yes on Iron Butterfly.

Also need some Cream in there, like Strange Brew.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yes, Zep belongs. Black Dog and Rock and Roll were on the same album as Stairway. My father grew up in that time, and they were more popular than movies lead you to believe. Like I said, it's minimized 40 years later, only because Zep won't let people use their music in movies, making them seem less popular.
> 
> Yes on Iron Butterfly.
> 
> Also need some Cream in there, like Strange Brew.



My pops was there also. +1 on Cream. Anyway I think we can both agree it needs some Mo-Town.

Anyway I need to call my dad tomorrow. Ill bring this up. See what he was jammin to in 66' when he wasnt getting shot at.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My pops was there also. +1 on Cream. Anyway I think we can both agree it needs some Mo-Town



Yeah, need some Motown as well. I'm not as well versed there.

And of course he wasn't listening to Zep in '66. lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, need some Motown as well. I'm not as well versed there.
> 
> And of course he wasn't listening to Zep in '66. lol.



Me nether!  But it was as big if not bigger with the troops. My old man loves that shit. Also he was over there until late 73 so he will be well versed.......if he can remember.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 15, 2010)

Dammit Mailman, now I wanna watch Good Morning Vietnam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 15, 2010)

Im in the mood. Got a new Nam game commin.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 15, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> What are the current bugs that need to be fixed?



Here you go. (straight from DICE)

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...y-2-pc/978641-reported-issues-noted-dice.html


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Here you go. (straight from DICE)
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...y-2-pc/978641-reported-issues-noted-dice.html



a large list, but most of the major ones have been fixed. Only minor ones remain.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Never tracer sniped before, but that is quite entertaining, especially with tracer speed. Was owning snipers that were trying to get me, peek out tracer, hide and fire. Was unreal, had like 4 engineers doing it, when I would aim my RPG I would always see like 5 tracered people, lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww I missed a classic rock discussion inspired by awesome memories of Battlefield Vietnam. I was a Deadhead/Led Zep/Pink Floyd fan since high school in the late 80s but that game really "reminded" me about late '60s/early 70's rock. Loved the soundtrack and thought it was such a cool addition. Speaking of which I couldn't get the music to work in-game recently under Windows 7 but I'm not sure if the issue was server-side or not.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 16, 2010)

50% off Battlefield 2: Complete Collection  = $15.00

You get:
    * Battlefield 2 (v1.50)
    * Battlefield 2: Special Forces
    * Battlefield 2: Euro Forces
    * Battlefield 2: Armored Fury

Bad company 2 also has a sale for 33% off, which comes to $33.50.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 16, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> 50% off Battlefield 2: Complete Collection  = $15.00
> 
> You get:
> * Battlefield 2 (v1.50)
> ...



I saw that. What I dont get is the 59.99 on MoH.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I saw that. What I dont get is the 59.99 on MoH.



Probably trying to cash in on the hype from E3 to sell all the pre orders they can at $60.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2010)

What do you guys / girls think about the Razer Mamba? I'm interested in upgrading from my G5 to a wireless mouse. My roommate LaughingMan hates all Razer products cause they are supposedly only for claw grip fighters. Any thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 16, 2010)

logitech G5 all the way ... unless you have girly hands then the razer may fit you


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 16, 2010)

uhhhh, the mamba and deathadder are both palm grip mice (nearly identical body molds) and they are IMO the best palm grip mice ever created.

I have both g5 and deathadder and the g5 is smaller...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 16, 2010)

best palm grip mouse  .... just not good for gaming lol



.... deathadder is bigger? hmmmm maybe i should look into it for the next mouse. back when i was shopping a long time ago razer had nothing but small mice from what i saw


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 16, 2010)

Also shameless plug but I have two very very nice brand new palm grip mice (Qpad 5k) mice for sale at heavy discount in the FS section if your interested. If I wasn't already so used to my deathadder then I wouldn't be selling them haha


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 16, 2010)

G5 ftw, wireless sucks.
period


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> G5 ftw, wireless sucks.
> period



G500 ftw


----------



## epicfail (Jun 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> G500 ftw



completly agreed


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm interested in the R.A.T. 7

I just cant find where to purchase one.

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/reviews/worldexclusive_review_rat7_best_gaming_mouse_ever_0

edit: I found Gamestop selling them. But not until july 1st

http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?sku=880015&affid=9797

Video showing features on page. Retail at $99


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> G5 ftw, wireless sucks.
> period



I feel ya bro, Im using a logitech MX 5500 keyboard mouse bundle, it does the job, but not made for gaming savin up for some Razer tech


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 16, 2010)

a G5 and G15 get me through all my gaming just fine ...


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok well I've been playing this game for a few days now and I must say it's kick'in my ass. I know fps mp games always start of hard, but this game is very frustrating to play as a n00b. I am assuming as the guns get better, my chances of killshots will get better? I have shot guys point blank with shot guns and they just turn around and cap me:ekk: Is it a glitch, hack, or me being retarted?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok well I've been playing this game for a few days now and I must say it's kick'in my ass. I know fps mp games always start of hard, but this game is very frustrating to play as a n00b. I am assuming as the guns get better, my chances of killshots will get better? I have shot guys point blank with shot guns and they just turn around and cap me:ekk: Is it a glitch, hack, or me being retarted?



Are you playing hardcore or core games?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you playing hardcore or core games?



Well I know I'm not playing hardcore, but what is a "core" game? Considering idk what that is maybe I am hah.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

core is were you have crosshair and the HUD with mini map and stuff. I DO NOT play core games anymore. find a nice hardcore server were you have no crosshair and no HUD also the bullets do far more damage in hardcore and it more realistic.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> core is were you have crosshair and the HUD with mini map and stuff. I DO NOT play core games anymore. find a nice hardcore server were you have no crosshair and no HUD also the bullets do far more damage in hardcore and it more realistic.



Oooh that makes perfect sense! Well I guess I have been playing both hardcore and core games because I have noticed the HUD on and off.  Thanks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> core is were you have crosshair and the HUD with mini map and stuff. I DO NOT play core games anymore. find a nice hardcore server were you have no crosshair and no HUD also the bullets do far more damage in hardcore and it more realistic.



hardcore servers tend to make my bloodpressure spiral - there are good servers and good players then there are those fucktards who use totally noob BS methods & tactics to kill you because its probably pretty difficult to do it in Normal mode. such methods include camping in spawn areas in capable bases killing the guy as soon as he spawns & not making any attempt to capture the point even though there like 1 n a half squads camping there with them.

really BS tactics. & its because of BC2 that i swear i need anger management. the number of players who use poor tactics such as spawn camping have totally rocketed since previous games & other older FPs's.

----

then you will get into teams that are so fucking terrible i swear to god half the BC2 player base treat BC2 just like BF2 which it is not. BC2 is a lot more team/squad orientated then BF2 - if no one squaded up in BF2 nobody would give a shit. but people would still know what to do. half the BC2 players seem incapable of grasping the general concept of the game as well as learning how to work as a team. idiots that think they know shit but then spawn as sniper just like 70-80% of the team when we are supposed to be attacking in RUSH mode. then you have to leave the server & look for another one where people have a half decent level of IQ they dont need to dig for and know how to peel a fucking bananna.

for the love of god....

/rant


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 16, 2010)

I find myself switching between core and hardcore all the time. If I want to rampage with the T88s I pick core since accuracy can beat bullet spam but if all I want is adrenaline pumping action I always pick hardcore. If I get frustrated by CG spamming I pull out the AN-94 in either mode a put "hot carl" is his grave.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 16, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> G5 ftw, wireless sucks.
> period



I have a G5 not liking the wires. Ive read that the Mamba has a 1000hz polling rate default and can be used wired or wireless. add to it 5600dpi. It also is said from pro reviews to have no lag like using a wired mouse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> G5 ftw, wireless sucks.
> period



Eh, I have a wired mouse now, but when I started playing I was using an MX Revolution, and I had no issue killing.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 16, 2010)

i just dont want to change batteries all the time .. that is annoying!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 16, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i just dont want to change batteries all the time .. that is annoying!



yeah, that got a bit annoying when I had the Logitech G7 - batteries would last around 3-4hrs gaming. my sessions usually last 24hrs.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 16, 2010)

yep that gets really annoying when gaming and your shit dies...

i wont ever go back to a wireless mouse until they find a way to improve this


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 16, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i just dont want to change batteries all the time .. that is annoying!



The MX Revolution that Kurgan speaks of does not have traditional batteries. When the charge indicator is getting low, toss it on its charging stand. This can be bad if you ignored your charge light and its dead because you now have to wait at least 30 minutes or so for a decent charge that will likely last the rest of your session. However, every 3-5 days I just make a point to put my Revolution back on its stand and I never have an issue.

Logitech has a few mice that do this now, and I believe Razer has a couple as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hardcore servers tend to make my bloodpressure spiral - there are good servers and good players then there are those fucktards who use totally noob BS methods & tactics to kill you because its probably pretty difficult to do it in Normal mode. such methods include camping in spawn areas in capable bases killing the guy as soon as he spawns & not making any attempt to capture the point even though there like 1 n a half squads camping there with them.
> 
> really BS tactics. & its because of BC2 that i swear i need anger management. the number of players who use poor tactics such as spawn camping have totally rocketed since previous games & other older FPs's.
> 
> ...



Hardcore is not for the faint of heart! you must be calm when playing or you will throw your mouse through your monitor! I love it cause see how long it takes to kill someone on core (especially with a sniper rifle) then it makes me want to scream cause one shot of a bolt action long range sniper rifle with a 308 chamber or above will put someone down quick. Now with this said, it does get your blood boiling when your running out in the open and you get one shot snipped but in RL you wouldn't be running in the wide open.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't find this game that hard Brandon, challenging but not as frustrating as you seem to find it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't find this game that hard Brandon, challenging but not as frustrating as you seem to find it



naa i dont find it frustrating at all, i think freedom does cause of some anger issues. i love hardcore and will play no other way! i can do great in hardcore with alot of weapons! hell i went 24 to 10 with a F2000 with 4X scope and accuracy upgrade.


----------



## lemode (Jun 16, 2010)

core is crap when you've played hardcore.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 16, 2010)

lemode said:


> core is crap when you've played hardcore.



+1


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i just dont want to change batteries all the time .. that is annoying!



What El Fiendo says, the mouse I had went for days on end without needing to be recharged. And even if I forgot to charge it, I could just put it back on the charge base as I was waiting to respawn after dieing and that would be enough to last to the next death.



El Fiendo said:


> The MX Revolution that Kurgan speaks of does not have traditional batteries. When the charge indicator is getting low, toss it on its charging stand. This can be bad if you ignored your charge light and its dead because you now have to wait at least 30 minutes or so for a decent charge that will likely last the rest of your session. However, every 3-5 days I just make a point to put my Revolution back on its stand and I never have an issue.
> 
> Logitech has a few mice that do this now, and I believe Razer has a couple as well.



I loved my MX Rev, was a great mouse, and unbelievably comfortable. My Alienware Tactx now is nice, but I don't like it as much.



lemode said:


> core is crap when you've played hardcore.



I think the opposite, I'm not really playing the game for complete realism. I like supporting others and marking people, team work and such. On HC its too much of a COD FFA without anyone looking out for others.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

I think the opposite, I'm not really playing the game for complete realism. I like supporting others and marking people, team work and such. *On HC its too much of a COD FFA without anyone looking out for others.*[/QUOTE]

Im sorry but i think this is not true cause if your on a good team that communicates and uses the right classes it is more squad based than you think.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry but i think this is not true cause if your on a good team that communicates and uses the right classes it is more squad based than you think.



The key work there is "good" a random team of people can't communicate, don't always have 3 other friends to join a game, actually usually just me and 1 other person. And even if the mics did work, doesn't mean that I know those players are even half way competent. 

I like the minimap and marking because it adds more to it. I can see people who need ammo, who need health, who need to be revived. And lately I been playing shotty Recon, up close and personal, go in with a bunch of guys behind me, throw a motion mine, now when we are capping the flag my motion mine just adds to the squad work. If they die I know where to hide to wait for them to spawn.

If its what you like, its what you like, but I rarely see team work in non-HC, and HC I just see zergfests. Hard enough to get a rez in normal, in HC no one wants to risk it, or even sees your corpse, and you never ever get ammo.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

on hardcore you can see if they need ammo or health when you look at the person cause it pops up above there head. been playing assault alot and when there meter is low and it shows the bullet symbols then i know they need ammo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2010)

Why are people NOT talking about battlefield bad company 2 vietnam? I still have a woody that will not die because of that trailer!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why are people NOT talking about battlefield bad company 2 vietnam? I still have a woody that will not die because of that trailer!



I still cannot log on to the EA gun club. it asks for my email and password but when i click logon it goes back the login screen. I know its not my password cause if i put in the wrong pass is tells me i have but when i put in the right login credentials it just reloads the login page? anybody else login with there EA account?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still cannot log on to the EA gun club. it asks for my email and password but when i click logon it goes back the login screen. I know its not my password cause if i put in the wrong pass is tells me i have but when i put in the right login credentials it just reloads the login page? anybody else login with there EA account?



I havent tried. Anyway I found some new gameplay of Medal of Honor!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MKgFFMXqo&feature=related


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I havent tried. Anyway I found some new gameplay of Medal of Honor!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MKgFFMXqo&feature=related



That video is stupid!

This video is better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_Hn0yM00Fo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> That video is stupid!



I thought the graphics are awesome.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> on hardcore you can see if they need ammo or health when you look at the person cause it pops up above there head. been playing assault alot and when there meter is low and it shows the bullet symbols then i know they need ammo



I know you can see that small icon above their head when bullets are screaming past your head and your worried about 2 - 3 bullets from the weakest guns killing you, it's just the last thing most people are going to think about. I run around hammering Q on people screaming at them I need ammo on normal mode, and that means theres an ammo box flashing on my head, and an ammo box flashing on their map, and yet they still rarely drop one, sometimes I have to yell in team talk, and even then, sometimes that don't work.

Like I said the key word in your sentence was "good", when your playing with a ton of people you know, you can trust you will get what you need. But when your playing with random people, you rarely do. I don't like the increased damage model, just plays out too fast, Medics health packs are basically pointless, I rarely get the ammo I need, motion mines don't work. And when you die you get to see a sweet grey screen. I just don't like the mode. I play games because they are games and not real, this normal just allows the team work I'm looking for, well actually it usually doesn't, but it provides more than HC.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What El Fiendo says, the mouse I had went for days on end without needing to be recharged. And even if I forgot to charge it, I could just put it back on the charge base as I was waiting to respawn after dieing and that would be enough to last to the next death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, what I was wondering is that Im interested in the Razer Mamba. It has 14hr continuous gaming, 72hr normal battery life and you can plug in the usb attached to the charging stand to turn it into a wired mouse and play while it charges. What do you think? I have my trusty G5 but want to go wireless. I found a few vendors who will sell it for ~$90


----------



## lemode (Jun 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> See, what I was wondering is that Im interested in the Razer Mamba. It has 14hr continuous gaming, 72hr normal battery life and you can plug in the usb attached to the charging stand to turn it into a wired mouse and play while it charges. What do you think? I have my trusty G5 but want to go wireless. I found a few vendors who will sell it for ~$90



if i were to get a wireless mouse the mamba is the only one i would buy.


----------



## lemode (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still cannot log on to the EA gun club. it asks for my email and password but when i click logon it goes back the login screen. I know its not my password cause if i put in the wrong pass is tells me i have but when i put in the right login credentials it just reloads the login page? anybody else login with there EA account?



i am logged into my gunclub.ea.com acct now shows that i have VIP status which enables me to get into beta for MOH. may pre order it this week so i can test out beta but i really don't care about playing MOH. says i have M24 sniper unlocked for MOH...would have more stuff i'm sure if i could actually remember my old EA acct info with all my other EA titles attached to it.

damn it i didnt hit edit on my previous post. my bad.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 17, 2010)

lemode said:


> i am logged into my gunclub.ea.com acct now shows that i have VIP status which enables me to get into beta for MOH. may pre order it this week so i can test out beta but i really don't care about playing MOH. says i have M24 sniper unlocked for MOH...would have more stuff i'm sure if i could actually remember my old EA acct info with all my other EA titles attached to it.
> 
> damn it i didnt hit edit on my previous post. my bad.



What do you think about the MOH beta? Is it like COD4 +/-? worth it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> See, what I was wondering is that Im interested in the Razer Mamba. It has 14hr continuous gaming, 72hr normal battery life and you can plug in the usb attached to the charging stand to turn it into a wired mouse and play while it charges. What do you think? I have my trusty G5 but want to go wireless. I found a few vendors who will sell it for ~$90



Sounds like a sweet mouse, that USB trick is pretty cool.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 17, 2010)

My mamba lasts 4 hours at best with the battery its f'n terrible mouse. Dying to exchange it for an mx revolution.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 17, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> My mamba lasts 4 hours at best with the battery its f'n terrible mouse. Dying to exchange it for an mx revolution.



yep i was curious how those claims really stacked up ... with all the technology out there why the hell cant they make a battery that actually lasts or some new tech for wireless stuff


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> yep i was curious how those claims really stacked up ... with all the technology out there why the hell cant they make a battery that actually lasts or some new tech for wireless stuff



They have, it's been talked about in the last page, and he's looking at it now, the MX Rev


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

i too, find hardcore total and utter crap. all it does is encourage camping and sniping.

Play on a clan server (join em if you have to) with a no base raping/spawn camping rule, and away you go.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i too, find hardcore total and utter crap. all it does is encourage camping and sniping.
> 
> Play on a clan server (join em if you have to) with a no base raping/spawn camping rule, and away you go.



Agreed, most HC servers I'm on are sniper infested, and most normal servers already have enough Snipers as it is. It's nice to have a few of them, but in the end, they don't cap flags, and with everyone just sitting back sipping on a cold one in a lawn chair and looking down a scope, nothing gets done, and the few poor brave souls that wander out are just asking for it, while everyone else wants to sit back and not play the game.


----------



## Perra (Jun 17, 2010)

I play both modes, HC can get a lot more frustrating though, especially on rush maps. I tend to yell and complain a lot more when playing HC 

The one thing I can't stand on a normal server though is the stupid kill-cam. Sure it isn't a realistic game but come on? That's just ridiculous. Wish there was an option in the server browser to filter out kill-cam servers. Now it goes like: Join, kill-cam on, quit, join, kill-cam on, quit. It can get a bit annoying, especially when all my favourites are full.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2010)

Perra said:


> I play both modes, HC can get a lot more frustrating though, especially on rush maps. I tend to yell and complain a lot more when playing HC
> 
> The one thing I can't stand on a normal server though is the stupid kill-cam. Sure it isn't a realistic game but come on? That's just ridiculous. Wish there was an option in the server browser to filter out kill-cam servers. Now it goes like: Join, kill-cam on, quit, join, kill-cam on, quit. It can get a bit annoying, especially when all my favourites are full.



yeah theres a bug/bad design choice where if you change certain settings (kill cam and FF being two) in a server, it shows as hardcore even if its not hardcore...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Perra said:


> I play both modes, HC can get a lot more frustrating though, especially on rush maps. I tend to yell and complain a lot more when playing HC
> 
> The one thing I can't stand on a normal server though is the stupid kill-cam. Sure it isn't a realistic game but come on? That's just ridiculous. Wish there was an option in the server browser to filter out kill-cam servers. Now it goes like: Join, kill-cam on, quit, join, kill-cam on, quit. It can get a bit annoying, especially when all my favourites are full.



I put my money on your playing mostly Recon.


----------



## Perra (Jun 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I put my money on your playing mostly Recon.


Actually no, havent even unlocked everything for recon, Assault is my favourite actually 

I just don't think kill-cam has anything to do in a game like this. It's a great addition to Team Fortress 2 cause it suits the whole game. But here? I don't want to find out where that recon is sniping me from through a lame game-mechanic. I want to find him myself and stab him in the back, so much more satisfying


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Perra said:


> Actually no, havent even unlocked everything for recon, Assault is my favourite actually
> 
> I just don't think kill-cam has anything to do in a game like this. It's a great addition to Team Fortress 2 cause it suits the whole game. But here? I don't want to find out where that recon is sniping me from through a lame game-mechanic. I want to find him myself and stab him in the back, so much more satisfying



I agree with stabbing snipers (look at my 2nd most killing weapon ), but without a kill cam, it promotes hiding rather than playing the game. No one wants to die, so everyone just hides and snipes, been in a lot of HC matches like this and just kills the fun factor of the game. Kill Cam makes Recon work for their kills, and has little effect on others, just keeps the game going at a nice pace and keeps people from camping like crazy.


----------



## Perra (Jun 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree with stabbing snipers (look at my 2nd most killing weapon ), but without a kill cam, it promotes hiding rather than playing the game. No one wants to die, so everyone just hides and snipes, been in a lot of HC matches like this and just kills the fun factor of the game. Kill Cam makes Recon work for their kills, and has little effect on others, just keeps the game going at a nice pace and keeps people from camping like crazy.



My favourite-server is a core-server (or whatever you call it, Non-hardcore perhaps?  ) with kill-cam off. And there's not more camping there than on kill-cam servers. I just think it kills the atmosphere of the game. But to each his own, right? 

I do agree with you on HC though, probably cause you only need a bodyshot to kill someone when sniping. There's always a ton more recons on HC-servers than on normal ones. Played a rush-match last night and we were losing badly while attacking, then we switched as usual and we were defending. We would have been run over if it wasn't for the other team consisting of 80%+ recons just sniping. Sometimes it feels like Hardcore should be renamed Noobcore or perhaps HardcoRecon :shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

I also don't play Rush, that could be where our difference of opinion comes in. You play on more concentrated maps where there aren't many good sniping spots, and when you find one, it sucks that you have to instantly move. I play on the large maps, and I ain't going to run on foot in the wide open across a map to get to a single sniper, which is what most others think to, so sniper keeps on a sniping. 

I don't really like Rush, just to linear, and zergfest, it always ends badly, I can use space to destroy people in Conquest, but in Rush there is no space, just "run down this firelane". And one side almost always seems to have a massive advantage, I don't like the feeling of being crushed because of a map setup, I like to over come odds, but most of those maps certain points seem thats to hard to do without an awesome team, which most aren't.

On Rush, non-HC without a kill cam wouldn't bother me much, don't really need it there, only so many hiding spots.


----------



## Perra (Jun 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I also don't play Rush, that could be where our difference of opinion comes in. You play on more concentrated maps where there aren't many good sniping spots, and when you find one, it sucks that you have to instantly move. I play on the large maps, and I ain't going to run on foot in the wide open across a map to get to a single sniper, which is what most others think to, so sniper keeps on a sniping.
> 
> I don't really like Rush, just to linear, and zergfest, it always ends badly, I can use space to destroy people in Conquest, but in Rush there is no space, just "run down this firelane". And one side almost always seems to have a massive advantage, I don't like the feeling of being crushed because of a map setup, I like to over come odds, but most of those maps certain points seem thats to hard to do without an awesome team, which most aren't.
> 
> On Rush, non-HC without a kill cam wouldn't bother me much, don't really need it there, only so many hiding spots.



I agree with you on rush, not the most fun you can have but conquest gets boring too after a while and Team DM is only fun when you have a good squad. Oh and the no kill-cam favourite server of mine is conquest only  
Maybe I've been playing with kill-cam off for too long not to notice the difference in camping and such other silly behaviour. I'll try out a kill-cam server tonight, see if I notice any difference and perhaps change my mind


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Regarding the BFBC2 PC patch. We will have something by the end of tomorrow in terms of our plan of getting the patch out to you all."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@GamerOfFreedom More info on when it will release. We won't release it on a Friday."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@ksergeyk 'Something' as in when we plan to release the patch to you."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@BenediktElser Nope, by tomorrow we should have a release date of when it will be released though."

And now for something completely different...

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "@N1ghtmare24 i doubt mod tools will come out during BFBC2's life cycle, unranked servers on the other hand might do but not for a while."

*Edit:*

forums.electronicarts.co.uk



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> By the end of tomorrow we will have something to tell you regarding the release date of the patch.
> Kalms is going to do some work before we can discuss our solution but we may roll back one of the changes so we can get the current changelog out and work on that one remaining issue after.
> 
> That will allow you to get most of the fixes and features which you have been waiting for including access to Map Pack #3.



Anyone care to guess what feature drops from the patch?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 17, 2010)

Amazon - WTF?


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I still cannot log on to the EA gun club. it asks for my email and password but when i click logon it goes back the login screen. I know its not my password cause if i put in the wrong pass is tells me i have but when i put in the right login credentials it just reloads the login page? anybody else login with there EA account?



Does exact same think to me  (well the top part "what is&reward" goes away) I'd make another account but that won't work as you have to use same as in game.


----------



## lemode (Jun 17, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Amazon - WTF?



rofl! if that were the case i def wouldn't be buying it!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 17, 2010)

yep the vietnam expansion for the game looks/sounds like just a way to make money, it will be the sameas battlefield vietnam with bc2 graphics and gameplay


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Me and Marineborn were talking about it. They may tout it as an expansion, but honestly thats almost 40 years in the past, that big of a time jump seems like a whole different game. I mean they would have to put some sort of toggle in at the main menu to switch it or something. I have a feeling it will end up being announced as just a game, not an expansion. 

Every game is a way of making money, and the BC2 graphics are awesome, so I don't see whats wrong with that, and the engine has been in use since BC1. Nothing wrong with using the same engine, lots of games use the same engines. 

It will all come down to atmosphere, Nam has massive atmosphere, those times were crazy, not only in war, but in general. They need to bring back music in vehicles, and the setting with all that lush grass and shallow water can create some awe inspiring maps and great hiding spots. I for one am VERY eager to play it, even if it is $50 or $60. I loved 1942, disliked Vietnam, dislike BF2, just was unhappy where the series turned, the 1942 DC mod was awesome, and the other games lacked that feeling, the first time I ever felt that again was in BC1, and I feel it in BC2, I can't put my finger on it. But the characters in the storyline say what I always felt about the BF series, MW is serious, BF is the shenanigans. And I prefer shenanigans to serious anyday of the week.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ever since i went to 10.6, battlefield bad company 2 is running like crap... anybody know whats goin on with that? in crossfire my 5870's runa bout 30% each, not 98 or 100% like they usually dod??


----------



## lemode (Jun 18, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> Ever since i went to 10.6, battlefield bad company 2 is running like crap... anybody know whats goin on with that? in crossfire my 5870's runa bout 30% each, not 98 or 100% like they usually dod??



i haven't bothered to install 10.5 or 10.6...10.4 is still stable for me.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jun 18, 2010)

damn that sux, i'm gonna go back to 10.5, those worked the best crossfirewise


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone played the Medal of Honor beta? I'm wondering if I should even consider getting it...

After BC2, I am a bit skeptical... Seeing as how BC2 never got any real new maps (free). It seems like EA's policy is to just pump out paid expansions and new games as fast as possible, without supporting old games long term...

BC2 is starting to feel like it was just a giant alpha for MOH...

It just seems like they almost planned it on purpose so that the community would move straight to the next game.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jun 18, 2010)

I haven't pre-ordered MOH yet. I'm waiting for my next paycheck for that (spent too much on computer parts and car inspection). I like what I see in the videos though.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jun 18, 2010)

It didn't list any improvements in BFBC2 when I downloaded Nvidia 257.21 whql for the 400 series, but it doesn't take a few minutes to enter a game like before..more like 5 seconds.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> Has anyone played the Medal of Honor beta? I'm wondering if I should even consider getting it...
> 
> After BC2, I am a bit skeptical... Seeing as how BC2 never got any real new maps (free). It seems like EA's policy is to just pump out paid expansions and new games as fast as possible, without supporting old games long term...
> 
> ...



Some will move on but most people will still play BC2. MOH is just a Frostbite based alternative to COD. I've been playing the beta and it's fun but it will not replace BC2 because it doesnt offer enough of the epic Battlefield style moments. It's just not BF and never will be.  

IMO the game is pretty promising but it's not without it's faults. However it does have some shining features such as lower damage from explosives meaning more people actually use their guns, both the 40mm GL and RPG have slower projectile speeds and splash. Hit detection feels better but I believe that's because the servers are not running on over populated boxes so we're not dropping packets like BC2 can with 32 player servers. Also, bullet damage feels higher and HP feels lower but regeneration is pretty high.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Some will move on but most people will still play BC2. MOH is just a Frostbite based alternative to COD. I've been playing the beta and it's fun but it will not replace BC2 because it doesnt offer enough of the epic Battlefield style moments. It's just not BF and never will be.
> 
> IMO the game is pretty promising but it's not without it's faults. However it does have some shining features such as lower damage from explosives meaning more people actually use their guns, both the 40mm GL and RPG have slower projectile speeds and splash. Hit detection feels better but I believe that's because the servers are not running on over populated boxes so we're not dropping packets like BC2 can with 32 player servers. Also, bullet damage feels higher and HP feels lower but regeneration is pretty high.



I cannot get into EA gun CLUB to use my BC2 VIP access to play the beta yet


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot get into EA gun CLUB to use my BC2 VIP access to play the beta yet



Who did you pre-order with?  I did BC2 and MOH though steam and it was the easiest process I've seen in a while.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Who did you pre-order with?  I did BC2 and MOH though steam and it was the easiest process I've seen in a while.



I bought the BC2 VIP thing. doesnt that give you access to the beta?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

If you have BC2 though Steam and you pre-order MOH you get the beta instantly without using the gunclub site.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> If you have BC2 though Steam and you pre-order MOH you get the beta instantly without using the gunclub site.



Oh so i have to buy MOH... GHEY!

Ill just stick with BC2 for now


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh so i have to buy MOH... GHEY!
> 
> Ill just stick with BC2 for now



Yeah, unless you can get to an EB games or gamestop since they have the promotional MOH codes. Some Eb games locations are selling the codes for $5.

If I come across an extra code I'll post here and first BC2 club member to PM to me gets it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Yeah, unless you can get to an EB games or gamestop since they have the promotional MOH codes. Some Eb games locations are selling the codes for $5.
> 
> If I come across an extra code I'll post here and first BC2 club member to PM to me gets it.



can i PM in advance? LOL


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> can i PM in advance? LOL



Sure, since you asked.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ygpm Lolz


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://27.media.tumblr.com/VIdra4V9kpo27rj16B6gX0QAo1_500.jpg


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> It didn't list any improvements in BFBC2 when I downloaded Nvidia 257.21 whql for the 400 series, but it doesn't take a few minutes to enter a game like before..more like 5 seconds.



oh good, now you can join at the speed of an ATI player


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Regarding BFBC2 PC Patch. We are aiming for Wednesday of next week for release, it MAY slip to Monday the week after. "
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Its on the forums what was ommitted, couldn't fit it on Twitter "

Forum Post:  Battlefield Bad Company 2 PC Patch Release.



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> So early signs are we fixed the problem by rolling back a change involving SPECACT kits.
> 
> As long as this continues we are aiming to release on Wednesday (23rd) of next week. However this is dependant on how fast we can gain approval the patch is compliant with Steam. If that approval does not come quick enough the release will slip to the Monday (28th) of the week after (as it is a red day in Sweden on Friday next week and we don't release patches at the end of working weeks).
> 
> This does mean that SPECACT kits will not be available after patching as we had hoped but all other fixes remain as does the ability to play the new modes like Map Pack #3.



twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Good news, the EA version of the new patch works as expected. Now to pass it over for STEAM testing. Wednesday release is looking good."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Yeah SPECACT is still coming to PC."


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jun 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Some will move on but most people will still play BC2. MOH is just a Frostbite based alternative to COD. I've been playing the beta and it's fun but it will not replace BC2 because it doesnt offer enough of the epic Battlefield style moments. It's just not BF and never will be.
> 
> IMO the game is pretty promising but it's not without it's faults. However it does have some shining features such as lower damage from explosives meaning more people actually use their guns, both the 40mm GL and RPG have slower projectile speeds and splash. Hit detection feels better but I believe that's because the servers are not running on over populated boxes so we're not dropping packets like BC2 can with 32 player servers. Also, bullet damage feels higher and HP feels lower but regeneration is pretty high.



I watched a multiplayer video, and it looks pretty good. The $60 price tag is a bit rough, especially considering I missed my chance to get it for like ~$35 back when the preorder was $50, and EA had the % off coupon... 

It really feels like bc2 and cod4 collided, which might be an awesome combination.... I'm just pretty nervous about spending $60 and getting locked into a game that might be horrible...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 18, 2010)

Find out everything you wanted to know about the BFBC2 Kit Upgrades at the new page:  http://www.badcompany2.ea.com/kitupgrade

ATI Catalyst 10.6 BFBC2 slow-downs comfirmed by ATI.  Fix imminent:  www.kitguru.net


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> ATI Catalyst 10.6 BFBC2 slow-downs comfirmed by ATI.  Fix imminent:  www.kitguru.net



Was about to post just that, as there were complaints about it. kitguru post something useful for once 

So not counting the crossfire issue, was 10.6 good with BC2 load times (on 5xxx) and performance compared to 10.4a (or don't bother)?

Was reading that it causes stuck high clock speeds with the new flasboost http://forums.adobe.com/thread/659067


----------



## jlewis02 (Jun 18, 2010)

BC2 loads and runs just like it did when I was on 10.4s


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 19, 2010)

jlewis02 said:


> BC2 loads and runs just like it did when I was on 10.4s



Is any one running this Processor "AMD Athlon II X4 635 Propus 2.9GHz" playing BFBC2 ? If so how does it do ? Any insight would be great. I just ordered one. The Board I got for it will 
allow better ones later, but this was $10o so picked it up. I'll probably bump it up to 3.4. I think that is as far as you can go with out changing voltage and so forth. Thanks for any help !


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 19, 2010)

Lucy Pinder is coming to LA in July!!!
British Model Natural 32G!!


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I cannot get into EA gun CLUB to use my BC2 VIP access to play the beta yet



Fixed that, you need to reset your password. After you do that you'll be directed to a page to update you stuff and also give an master ID. I'd think that you've also been a member of EA way back and hence it's not working until it's up to date.

Now logged in fine to gunclub and I'd think I will be able to login to EA page as well, that didn't work either before.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Lucy Pinder is coming to LA in July!!!
> British Model Natural 32G!!
> 
> http://www.celebs101.com/wallpapers/Lucy_Pinder/296123/Lucy_Pinder_Wallpaper.jpg
> ...



hahaha nice pics man


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 20, 2010)

anyways back on track someone explain to me half the time i log into bfc2 it says lost connection, then i have to exit game then log in then it works fine after that


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 20, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> anyways back on track someone explain to me half the time i log into bfc2 it says lost connection, then i have to exit game then log in then it works fine after that



Just login again, no need to exit the game. Does that lost connection of first log on for me too often. (unrelated, eew MoHMPBeta was awful )


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 20, 2010)

oh yeah happens to u often? , btw i do the same by re logging in


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 20, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Lucy Pinder is coming to LA in July!!!
> British Model Natural 32G!!
> 
> http://www.celebs101.com/wallpapers/Lucy_Pinder/296123/Lucy_Pinder_Wallpaper.jpg
> ...



You live in Mississippi and she is LA all the time because she is a model.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You live in Mississippi and she is LA all the time because she is a model.



Hey, a guy can wish can't he?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 20, 2010)

Unless she play BFBC2 and t-bagged you in game, this is the wrong thread to post random pics of really hot women.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 20, 2010)

I think that should be up to 1Kurgan1.  Never heard so many "guys" complain about boobs.  Sheesh.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 20, 2010)

It was just one post. He wasn't spamming them. If you don't like it just ignore it.


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 20, 2010)

so we have to pay for battlefield vietnam right ? I hope will be on dvd-rom and not downlodable content.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 21, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It was just one post. He wasn't spamming them. If you don't like it just ignore it.



He is my roommate and I always give him a hard time.

It will be DLC, but maybe available on DVD Rom as well.  I prefer the download honestly.

My two cents is that the DLC will be much cheaper and not as large an add-on as we hope.  Remember single player?  That short intro the feel of the game.  It started off with WWII setting with several jungle areas and 1 base.  Vietnam was what 1973ish and was fought with a mix of current and WWII surplus weapons.  I can see them giving use that machine gun for SP and a few other weapons like that Russian Colt .45 knockoff used by Vietnam forces, MAT50 (or whatever was used then), M1 Carbine, and Mosin-Nagant.  Then just rework those maps from SP mode to be less narrow to allow for 32 people and calling it a day.

If they really get into the spirit, we may see the return of anti personal mines.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

PPsH and the fully auto M14 FTW!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 21, 2010)

i want that


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone else having the game just shut down mid gameplay?? litterally it just shuts down as if I wasnt playing it or if I alt+tabd it but nothing happens no message nothing just shuts off the game. has been happening ever since I put in my GTX260


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 21, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> anyone else having the game just shut down mid gameplay?? litterally it just shuts down as if I wasnt playing it or if I alt+tabd it but nothing happens no message nothing just shuts off the game. has been happening ever since I put in my GTX260



Never had that problem.  Maybe the GPU is overheating.  Manually set the fan to like 85% and run the game and see if the issues stops.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 21, 2010)

watercooling, everything runs at: gpu:40-pcb:35-vrm1:60-vrm2:58-vrm3:55 its odd no artifacts at all and it will run folding@home all day long im thinking maybe driver issue, which driver are you using


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 21, 2010)

Here's a question:  I was reading some of the smack talk, that is so popular, flash across the screen.  What is a "hot carl" or "feeding me a hot carl?"  Must be something defaming towards a noob tuber with a dreaded gustav,  because it was followed with the comment "weak sauce."


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Here's a question:  I was reading some of the smack talk, that is so popular, flash across the screen.  What is a "hot carl" or "feeding me a hot carl?"  Must be something defaming towards a noob tuber with a dreaded gustav,  because it was followed with the comment "weak sauce."



it'd just be someone with a bumsex fetish dreaming of a gustav reaming.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Here's a question:  I was reading some of the smack talk, that is so popular, flash across the screen.  What is a "hot carl" or "feeding me a hot carl?"  Must be something defaming towards a noob tuber with a dreaded gustav,  because it was followed with the comment "weak sauce."



Hot Carl is a sexual innuendo. But you wouldn't feed someone a Hot Carl, that would be a Glass Bottom Boat


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 21, 2010)

Ah so.  Now things are clearing up.  Glass bottom boat?  Are you sure you don't mean a Chili Dog?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Ah so.  Now things are clearing up.  Glass bottom boat?  Are you sure you don't mean a Chili Dog?



Nah, Chili Dog aka Cleaveland Steamer and Hot Carl are all chest related  The boats pretty nasty.

Anyways, back on topic, I been having a lot of fun with the Tracer dart still. I haven't really used it until the last few days, I love my mines, but just tracing a tank sometimes they will run off thinking I have rockets even if I don't, kinda nice.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 21, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "Testing for Steam is going on this evening in the USA. Earliest will be Wednesday but wont know for sure until we get the results."


----------



## Flak (Jun 21, 2010)

Had another SSD epic failure.  Of course I wasn't able to properly "de-activate" BC2.  So once again I'm getting the "compromised" cd-key message.  EA is telling me I've used up my freebies (this is the 2nd time this has happened, both times due to SSD epic failure) and must plop down greenbacks to buy the game again if I plan to play again.....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

Flak said:


> Had another SSD epic failure.  Of course I wasn't able to properly "de-activate" BC2.  So once again I'm getting the "compromised" cd-key message.  EA is telling me I've used up my freebies (this is the 2nd time this has happened, both times due to SSD epic failure) and must plop down greenbacks to buy the game again if I plan to play again.....



Thats why i love the steam version!! no DRM


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 21, 2010)

I posted the notice about Lucy Pinder cause as a guy, it is kinda nice to diverge from topic every once in a while especially with that. 'Pollogies to those weak sauce bandits unable to stomach a super sexy  non-nude british model. Didnt mean to offend.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

How do you unlock the Bayonette?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How do you unlock the Bayonette?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100621/Untitled618.jpg



I think thats a glitch??? maybe??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think thats a glitch??? maybe??



Nope! We are getting two WW2 maps to if rumors are right!!!!


http://badcompany2blog.com/2010/m1-bayonette-unlock-coming/


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't think so? Easter egg maybe?



Could be but would it work with the knife?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Killer Rubber Ducky will be happy.  He has been bitching about that since the game came out.  It will most definitely replace the normal knife, but does it increase range or speed?

I guess I have to go back to stabbing people.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Killer Rubber Ducky will be happy.  He has been bitching about that since the game came out.  It will most definitely replace the normal knife, but does it increase range or speed?
> 
> I guess I have to go back to stabbing people.



hey, it will balance out the m1. its easier to fire/stab in cqc with a bayonet. The m1 doesnt fire that fast any way.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 22, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> hey, it will balance out the m1. its easier to fire/stab in cqc with a bayonet. The m1 doesnt fire that fast any way.



I look forward to you trying to stab me with an M1+bayonet.  This will be fun.  I can work on my Groche kills since it don't suck anymore and the 1911 shoots slower.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope! We are getting two WW2 maps to if rumors are right!!!!
> 
> 
> http://badcompany2blog.com/2010/m1-bayonette-unlock-coming/



That would be freakin' sweet. The bayo definitely not a "glitch" or a mistake tho no one outside of DICE seems to know much about it yet.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 22, 2010)

They need to fix the stats for the m1 before giving us new bayonet attachments,I have over 200 kills with mine and the stats in game still read 0


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 22, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "BFBC2 Patch came back with one failure from STEAM testing.We are working to try and get a new version to them this evening.Will update more."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Depends if we get the version sorted and tested again this evening. Could still go live tomorrow if we are lucky."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "i3D and all other RSPs have R15 for testing purposes"

So, do you think the Steam testers are just better than the ones at EA?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "BFBC2 Patch came back with one failure from STEAM testing.We are working to try and get a new version to them this evening.Will update more."
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Depends if we get the version sorted and tested again this evening. Could still go live tomorrow if we are lucky."
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "i3D and all other RSPs have R15 for testing purposes"
> 
> So, do you think the Steam testers are just better than the ones at EA?



more strict, IMO.


----------



## erixx (Jun 22, 2010)

I just received 10.000 points for Silver Medals all at once, nice gift!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm having fun with the MG3. A funny weapon .


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 22, 2010)

Doh!

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "There will be no PC patch this week, Kalms is on the case.This pushes our release to Monday next week as long as all goes well with QA/Steam"

Also in the news:  twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Yes, there is a new Community Manager here at DICE. I'll get him to introduce himself soon. Also I'll still be around but not as frequently."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Doh!
> 
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "There will be no PC patch this week, Kalms is on the case.This pushes our release to Monday next week as long as all goes well with QA/Steam"
> 
> Also in the news:  twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Yes, there is a new Community Manager here at DICE. I'll get him to introduce himself soon. Also I'll still be around but not as frequently."



Thanks. Bad news but thanks


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm having fun with the MG3. A funny weapon .



I agree. It took me a bit longer to get used to it because its so different from all the other LMGs, but now that I can wield it with some efficiency I just tear through people. I remember thinking it was worthless and left it as the last LMG to level, but its turned into a surprising little present. The only other guns that surprised me like this was the 9A-91 SMG and the M1A1 Thompson.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 22, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I agree. It took me a bit longer to get used to it because its so different from all the other LMGs, but now that I can wield it with some efficiency I just tear through people. I remember thinking it was worthless and left it as the last LMG to level, but its turned into a surprising little present. The only other guns that surprised me like this was the 9A-91 SMG and the M1A1 Thompson.




MG3 is getting a buff in the next patch, gonna go on a rampage with it then.  Until then, I'm digging the MG36.  Awsome at range with the free red dot scope and burst fire.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm having fun with the MG3. A funny weapon .



I like it, it has very little kick, but the issue is, I can't damn see when I hold it down. Too much muzzle flash and I like open scopes, but all I end up seeing is a bunch of fire where my crosshairs are.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't really use it for burst shoot really. Hold down my left button and fray in close combat, lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't really use it for burst shoot really. Hold down my left button and fray in close combat, lol.



Yeah, it's a useless weapon to burst shoot with, the damage per bullet is too low, you need to literally weigh their corpse down with enough lead so they can't walk anymore, they don't actually die, they just go immobile from the added weight.

I don't like it in close quarters though, it's too dependent on all of the bullets hitting because if you miss a bit with it and it fires off so many rounds while your missing just barely they kill you. Where as we'll say the M60, if your off for a tenth of a second, a bullet didn't fly then your back on target and a bullet goes off.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2010)

*Be Back Soon !*

I hope to have my system Quaded out by the weekend and games re-downloaded and ready to play by the end of the weekend. I'm jacked, new MB/CPU/Monitor.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I hope to have my system Quaded out by the weekend and games re-downloaded and ready to play by the end of the weekend. I'm jacked, new MB/CPU/Monitor.



my new upgrade beats yours  i'll be hammering BC2 tonight (woot, DDR3!)


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my new upgrade beats yours  i'll be hammering BC2 tonight (woot, DDR3!)


You probably have 2 or 3 that will beat mine, but this will be a lot nicer then I'm used too. You wouldn't beleive the whining I heard just buying this stuff.  I'll be using all the same stuff, just a different MB and Processor. Bought an open box MB and Monitor too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> You probably have 2 or 3 that will beat mine, but this will be a lot nicer then I'm used too. You wouldn't beleive the whining I heard just buying this stuff.  I'll be using all the same stuff, just a different MB and Processor. Bought an open box MB and Monitor too so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.



i only ever hear bad things about open box


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2010)

I, for one, love it when the ladies offer up open box.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my new upgrade beats yours  i'll be hammering BC2 tonight (woot, DDR3!)



Eh DDR3 at those speeds isn't any better than DDR2. I was all excited for my DDR3 upgrade, but then I realize there wasn't any gains over my nice DDR2 I had, wish AMD setups could run it faster.



Mussels said:


> i only ever hear bad things about open box



Nothing wrong with open box, most of the time the stuff comes in great shape, my GD-70 was open box, got no IO plate for it, but saved my $50, fine by me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh DDR3 at those speeds isn't any better than DDR2. I was all excited for my DDR3 upgrade, but then I realize there wasn't any gains over my nice DDR2 I had, wish AMD setups could run it faster.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with open box, most of the time the stuff comes in great shape, my GD-70 was open box, got no IO plate for it, but saved my $50, fine by me.



this new mobo lets me use more than 2 sata ports. upgrade worth it for that alone lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> this new mobo lets me use more than 2 sata ports. upgrade worth it for that alone lol.



Yeah, 2 sata ports is very limited. I don't really regret my upgrade to DDR3, because I bought DDR3 2000, so some day down the line I will actually get use out of it. Instead of holding onto a DDR2 setup then having to buy a new proc, mobo, and ram when it all gets phased out and procs stop supporting ddr2.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 23, 2010)

Very frustrated with this game....I have a new sound card on-board off, reinstalled OS and it still hardlocks randomly with sound loop...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

i fall back to my original assesment that its just an unstable system component you havent caught onto yet. something overheating.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i fall back to my original assessment that its just an unstable system component you haven't caught onto yet. something overheating.



Has he tried it with it at stock clocks?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Has he tried it with it at stock clocks?



dunno. even at stock i had odd crashes a while back, it was because stock was 2.1v on tightly packed ram with no airflow...


----------



## Frizz (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i fall back to my original assesment that its just an unstable system component you havent caught onto yet. something overheating.



I think you maybe right, I'm leaning towards my ram  ... Its generic and cheap and the weakest link in my system and then its also possible one of my 320GB HDD's could have gone bad... 

@Brandon, I've tried stock and underclock for the GPU but not for the ram and CPU.. since Prime95 was 100% stable overnight test with small FFTs..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dunno. even at stock i had odd crashes a while back, it was because stock was 2.1v on tightly packed ram with no airflow...



Was that on your DDR2? Thats alittle high for it right? my DDR2 on my HTPC runs at 1.8V


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Was that on your DDR2? Thats alittle high for it right? my DDR2 on my HTPC runs at 1.8V



DDR2 goes upto 2.2V 'stock' on the high end stuff. 1.8v is JEDEC standard.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 23, 2010)

I just found a fix atm with the command

sfc /scannow .. in elevated command prompt going to try play now for a few games.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

randomflip said:


> I just found a fix atm with the command
> 
> sfc /scannow .. in elevated command prompt going to try play now for a few games.



that replaces windows files with those from the DVD, should something be wrong with them. its not gunna fix corrupt non windows files, or hardware issues.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> DDR2 goes upto 2.2V 'stock' on the high end stuff. 1.8v is JEDEC standard.



Yea sounds right! since i got heat spreaders on my ram, im going to up mine to 1066mhz and see if it can ever get it stable


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea sounds right! since i got heat spreaders on my ram, im going to up mine to 1066mhz and see if it can ever get it stable



hell mine had heatpipes to heatsinks, it still overheated. get a fan on em.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hell mine had heatpipes to heatsinks, it still overheated. get a fan on em.



Oh damn! that sucks! yea i couldnt get mine stable at 1066mhz but didnt want to take it over 2V without some type of heatsinks


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I, for one, love it when the ladies offer up open box.



not when you can fit half of the 3rd world in it you dont


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh DDR3 at those speeds isn't any better than DDR2. I was all excited for my DDR3 upgrade, but then I realize there wasn't any gains over my nice DDR2 I had, wish AMD setups could run it faster.
> 
> Nothing wrong with open box, most of the time the stuff comes in great shape, my GD-70 was open box, got no IO plate for it, but saved my $50, fine by me.



I've heard more good then bad and myself I have got good and bad. I had one Acer Monitor years ago 19" CRT when they first came out. It burned up and then they sent me another and it did the same dang thing. I finally got tired of it. You know how heavy those were and shipping it back wasn't worth it after one trip. 

So has any one got the Medal of Honor beta yet ?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 23, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Introduction to the new Battlefield Community Manager and Xbox 360 Onslaught news



> *Hello my friends!*
> 
> My name is Daniel and I am the new Community Manager for Battlefield. I would like to say it is an honour and a privilege working for DICE. I will tell you a bit about myself, my gaming career and also share my goals and ambitions for the Battlefield series with you- the community. I have mostly been gaming on PC but during the last few years I have also been gaming on Xbox 360 and PS3. My gamertag is zh1nt0 so feel free to add me. Also make sure that you follow OfficialBFBC2 for the latest news.
> 
> ...


New Battlefield Community Manager (personal) Twitter Account: twitter.com/zh1nt0


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2010)

another console nab joins the ranks of elitest console pricks at DICE. still - I hope he shows a little more respect for the pc community then that faggot Baz has.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 23, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> another console nab joins the ranks of elitest console pricks at DICE. still - I hope he shows a little more respect for the pc community then that faggot Baz has.



Re:  Bazajaytee

He's a second level producer that gets put in charge of maintenance of existing franchises.  His proclaimed favorite Battlefield is BF2142, which is a PC exclusive.  While under his control, the 1.5 patch for BF2 was released with DRM and disc check removed, ex-packs made free, and new maps included.  The same is due for BF2142 in the near future.  If he had any part in that, I'm a fan.

Re: the new Community Manager

He says he's going to be spending time on the EA 'den of trolls' forums.  Good luck to him.  I hope he has the patience of a saint, or the fortitute to go in there and clean house and make it fit for visitation.  There's no reason they shouldn't demand the kind of common decency and respect for others from users that an independent forum like this one demonstrates.


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry this is really off topic but I dig your avatar FreedomEclipse.

Makes me want to go home and get in the Atacamaca desert map... lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2010)

BF2 is 5 years old today


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> BF2 is 5 years old today



Wow its funny you say this.  I made a comment at work today about how they continue to support a game that is 5 years old.

I don't think it is right that BFBC2 was released with the bugs it has (and still has after patches).  I'm glad they had the beta to see how it ran on systems and to find problems so they'd have a patch on day 1 of the release.  However, if they support this game as long as BF2 and continue to patch (fix) the game I'd be very pleased.

Here is some things I can think of they need to fix ASAP -
*Fix the knife - I can't think of how many times I've had to stab someone 5 times before they die.  God knows how many times I've been robbed of a knife kill because of this issue.
*Fix the singleplayer to allow custom FOV - nobody likes a weapon taking up half of their screen in an FPS game.
*Fix the server browser to allow your favorites list to actually work.
*Tone down the M60 (de-nerf it).  I'm tired of getting pwned by Medics using the M60 halfway across the map while they are sitting their ass on a med kit. 
*So many others I can't think of right now....


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 23, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Wow its funny you say this.  I made a comment at work today about how they continue to support a game that is 5 years old.
> 
> I don't think it is right that BFBC2 was released with the bugs it has (and still has after patches).  I'm glad they had the beta to see how it ran on systems and to find problems so they'd have a patch on day 1 of the release.  However, if they support this game as long as BF2 and continue to patch (fix) the game I'd be very pleased.
> 
> ...



For the most part I agree, but personally; I want the old m60 back. the medic class has no way to deal with vehicles, so the m60 sort of balanced that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 23, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Wow its funny you say this.  I made a comment at work today about how they continue to support a game that is 5 years old.
> 
> I don't think it is right that BFBC2 was released with the bugs it has (and still has after patches).  I'm glad they had the beta to see how it ran on systems and to find problems so they'd have a patch on day 1 of the release.  However, if they support this game as long as BF2 and continue to patch (fix) the game I'd be very pleased.
> 
> ...



BF2 is still riddled with bugs - according to some, but 1.51 is the last BF2 patch you will ever see - ontop of that how many years did it take for them to release 1.51 after 1.41??

the game was released in 2005 but there was no widescreen support until 2009 - by that time most people have already moved on to different game. people have been bitching about widescreen for BF2 & some game balancing for ages but everyone just got ignored. for a good 1 or 2 years.

therefore their 'support' shouldnt really be classed as 'support' - it should be classed as 'retards in their natural habitat' motherf**kers that nothing do f**k all but spin around on their chairs all day sticking pencils in their ears n pretending their from some far away unknown plant called lazyassholes. thinking about what they should be doing but not actually doing what they should be doing


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 24, 2010)

is anyone getting random screen flickers with nvidia cards in some servers?? it has happened a few times (single gpu+vsync off) but it only happens in my 2 fav servers others it doesnt its really bugging me being pwned because screen flash


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> *Tone down the M60 (de-nerf it).  I'm tired of getting pwned by Medics using the M60 halfway across the map while they are sitting their ass on a med kit.



I'm sorry, but I do feel the swearing is necessary in what I say next. Are you fucking kidding me? Sorry, but your just flat out wrong, I loved the M60, it's still good, but as far as other kits go, theres a TON of weapons that are just as good. And they keep buffing the damn AN-94 (I don't get it?). The M60 is fine, that bandwagon ended a few months ago, time to get off of it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm going to stick the M60 in his ass and rape him. 

@ Ross 

M60 is already really weak compare to 2-3 months ago. Now it's really balance compare to other LMGs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2010)

My BC2 will not start. The window just closes when I go to run it. Any ideas?


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 24, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm going to stick the M60 in his ass and rape him.
> 
> @ Ross
> 
> M60 is already really weak compare to 2-3 months ago. Now it's really balance compare to other LMGs.



I don't look forward to this but now I'm prepared 



1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm sorry, but I do feel the swearing is necessary in what I say next. Are you fucking kidding me? Sorry, but your just flat out wrong, I loved the M60, it's still good, but as far as other kits go, theres a TON of weapons that are just as good. And they keep buffing the damn AN-94 (I don't get it?). The M60 is fine, that bandwagon ended a few months ago, time to get off of it.



I started out as Medic when the game came out and enjoyed it.  I was way more noob than I am now but I remember the M60 being real powerful when I used it in April.  I'm sorry I shouldn't have said what I did at this point in time, I haven't played as Medic in a long time.



overclocking101 said:


> is anyone getting random screen flickers with nvidia cards in some servers?? it has happened a few times (single gpu+vsync off) but it only happens in my 2 fav servers others it doesnt its really bugging me being pwned because screen flash



I used to get this, but updated to a newer forceware driver and I haven't seen it since.  Maybe I'm just lucky?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My BC2 will not start. The window just closes when I go to run it. Any ideas?



Same here. I wonder what the hell happened. 
Anyone see BFBC 2 expansion videos on youtube. VIETNAM !

Sorry my BF2 closes when I go to run it. Not BC2 ! One more day until upgrades.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2010)

i had issues like that when using fraps,D3Doverrider/rivatuner OSD etc


try disabling anything that messes with 3D stuff or overlays, see how you go


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 24, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> my BF2 closes when I go to run it



that happend to me too & it took me a good while to figure out what was wrong when I shoulda been playing with my friends on the 1.51 patch....

anyway the problem can be one of 2 things (in my experience)

1. you didnt patch the game correctly - Install BF2>expansions>patch 1.41>patch 1.51

2. you are running Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 - god knows why it blocks BF2, & worst of all it wont even TELL you that it blocks it & thats why it was hard figure out. - just add BF2.exe to your exclusions & the game should run if its patched correctly

if these dont work then I dont know


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 24, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "BFBC2 PC patch is back on its way for STEAM compatibility testing with Kalms making all the fixes and QA here confirmed it working."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "I'm starting to get cramp from all the finger crossing "


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "BFBC2 PC patch is back on its way for STEAM compatibility testing with Kalms making all the fixes and QA here confirmed it working."
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "I'm starting to get cramp from all the finger crossing "



not getting my hopes up!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> not getting my hopes up!



i hear ya.
How many months has this patch been "next week"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i hear ya.
> How many months has this patch been "next week"



Like a month. It hasn't been even out for 4 months yet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 25, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i hear ya.
> How many months has this patch been "next week"



The patch was first mentioned around May 6th, for release the week of May 10th-14th ("next week").  So, its been "next week" about 7 times..

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2: "R8 Client and R12 Server is due early *next week*, see what you can expect here and discuss here"

The patch before that was released on April 21st, two weeks before the latest was first announced.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 25, 2010)

twitter.com/fausto412: "@Bazajaytee did steam says the patch is good to go for monday yet?"
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@fausto412 Dunno, DICE is closed for Midsummer today. Won't know til Monday morning. Might log into my work email later to see though "
twitter.com/fausto412: "@Bazajaytee so how long after you find out the patch is good to go from steam does it take to actually release it? will i wake up to it?"
twitter.com/fausto412: "@Bazajaytee or does steam drag their feet to put the patch out? i mean if you find out now, can they deploy in 30 minutes?"
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@fausto412 The QA team that tests for STEAM compatibility is part of EA only they are in San Fran and not Sweden"
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@fausto412 Earliest it will be out is Monday. Will log into my work email later when the QA team will hopefully have tested it for STEAM."
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@fausto412 If we found out now though and wanted to (never on a Friday) Valve can usually have the patch ready to go as quick as we can"


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 25, 2010)

lol so maybe "next week"


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> "Valve can usually have the patch ready to go as quick as we can"



Valve can also get their patches right the first time & not have to delay it a month while they break, n rebuild it


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 27, 2010)

twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "BFBC2 PC patch testing for Steam compatibility is going well, they'll make their final call on Sunday and give me results on Monday."

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "As long as they make their call in time. I'm hoping for Monday morning Europe time so we can do evening release."

twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "If testing for Steam says yes we just need to flick the switch, matter of minutes for it going out."


twitter.com/Bazajaytee:  "As promised, here is the Inside QA video I mentioned I would show you - http://bit.ly/bu2XT2  if you want to share please share the blog link"

Video link to Bazajaytee's own blog site.  He is in the video near the end.


----------



## caleb (Jun 28, 2010)

Just got the game. I know Im a bit late but Im not the addict I use to be after marriage 
I did play beta but that worked  like it worked.

My first impression was WOW but right after this I started noticing how many important features this game lacks compared to BF2:

-radar markers completly unreadable. If you shoot you wont be marked for the enemy. This is stupid because this game is not super tactical shooter where you can hear everything in the chaos of helicopters tanks etc.
-havent checked everything out yet but there is no commander. Or at least not like in BF2 where you got target markers along with enemy positions. UAV and the airstrike. 
-NO PRONE ?!
-ingame voice completly retarded. Random sentences on random occasions. I loved how the ingame voices worked in BF2. You didnt hear random crap but only when the opponent actually chose some ingame msg to say.
-maps are a bit of boring. Not many super camper spots you can hide in which was really fun in BF2.

All this above can be forgotten as these are mearly ingame lacks not total fk ups like CallofDutyMW2 (IWNET).
I love the overall gameplay feeling.Close combat is really really well done and solid to bullets walls and a bit of running is really a great feeling after all that arcade in CODMW1/2.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 28, 2010)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Good morning ladies and gentlemen! I'll update you on the patch later today "
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Waiting on hearing back from QA still. @zh1nt0 will update everyone when he has news though."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Good morning ladies and gentlemen! I'll update you on the patch later today "
> twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "Waiting on hearing back from QA still. @zh1nt0 will update everyone when he has news though."



keep us updated gully! im doubting it will release today tho. SOMETHING WILL COME UP!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I got BFBC2 for a present 3 months ago and finally got around to playing multiplayer for the first time last week.  I don't get a huge amount of time to game, probably 3-4 hours a week at most, baring in mind I am an old git with kids and a grandaughter, oh and a busy job as well, although after having spent 27 years in the Army I need some combat FPS for nostalgic reasons!

I should start by saying I have always been a COD fan and I have even played MW2 up to Level 4 prestige, something that took me a while based on 3-4 hours a week!  I have to say I was a little skeptical about this game as my only experience of Battlefield was from about 7 years ago and there were more glitches and bugs than a whore has customers.

However..... I must say I am impressed!  This is so much more realistic in multiplayer than almost anything I have played before, the graphics are very nice and I like the fact that you cannot max your loadout in about 10 hours of gameplay like COD.

I am only at rank 5 I think and I am finding it pretty hard TBH, already I seem to have a preference for Recon and Engineer, I don't know if thats because I hate the early LMG's and Assault weapons, crap Ironsights and lots of recoil.  I particularily like the mortars in recon and the Rocket launcher on Engineer.  Just hoping that sometime in the next couple of weeks I get far enough to get some Magnum ammo as it's such a disadvantage firing first against an enemy, puttin 5 rounds in him at close range and he fires one shot at you and you drop 

rest assured I will be paying regular visits to this thread now!   keep up the good work guys!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Well i got BFBC2 for a present 3 months ago and finally got around to playing multiplayer for the first time last week.  i don't get a huge amount of time to game, probably 3-4 hours a week at most, baring in mind I am an old git with kids and a grandaughter, oh and a busy job as well, although after having spent 27 years in the Army I need some combat FPS for nostalgic reasons!
> 
> I should start by saying I have always been a COD fan and I have even played MW2 up to Level 4 prestige, something that took me a while based on 3-4 hours a week!  I have to say i was a little skeptical about this game as my only experience of Battlefield was from about 7 years ago and there were more glitches and bugs than a whore has customers.
> 
> ...



yea tatty! its a great game (mind all the bugs) but after being in the military, your prospective of FPS games change. i started out playin CS back when HL1 just came out and CS was in beta and i loved it all the way up to 1.6 but after the army i need a game that is similar to what i did. This game touches base on a lot of things we did. It not your average run around machine gun spraying! That is why i only play hardcore were it doesnt take much to die and you have to shoot, move, and communicate (basic 11B tactics).


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 28, 2010)

welcome Tatty!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 28, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> welcome Tatty!!



Liar. You haven't played for years.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 28, 2010)

Any update on this patch today?


----------



## ERazer (Jun 28, 2010)

do we still have tpu server?

Edit: nm, no rush?


----------



## human_error (Jun 28, 2010)

ERazer said:


> do we still have tpu server?
> 
> Edit: nm, no rush?



UK TPU server has been shutdown as no-one was using it and i could really use the £30ish a month which it was costing to run it. As for the other servers i've not seen them used in weeks.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Any update on this patch today?



There were no updates on the patch status since this morning beyond "I'm still waiting to hear from QA".
Right now, the DICE guys are putting on their jammies, getting ready to watch some TV, then off to bed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2010)

I think they'l just say nothing & hope everyones already forgotten about it until 2moro when they'l come back with exactly the same news as they did this morning. "New patch coming later"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I got BFBC2 for a present 3 months ago and finally got around to playing multiplayer for the first time last week.  I don't get a huge amount of time to game, probably 3-4 hours a week at most, baring in mind I am an old git with kids and a grandaughter, oh and a busy job as well, although after having spent 27 years in the Army I need some combat FPS for nostalgic reasons!
> 
> I should start by saying I have always been a COD fan and I have even played MW2 up to Level 4 prestige, something that took me a while based on 3-4 hours a week!  I have to say I was a little skeptical about this game as my only experience of Battlefield was from about 7 years ago and there were more glitches and bugs than a whore has customers.
> 
> ...



Nice to have a convert, the guys I work with were in your situation also, but most of them never played Battlefield games and they touted MW. They tried BC2 and they haven't gone back, just over all a much more realistic and engrossing warfare experience. Glad your liking it, and good to hear someone who isn't angry about how the guns unlock, I felt it was just fine, but I've heard others saying they wished it took longer, but that would be a pain. 

Also if you want a Assault rifle with great Ironsights, use the XM8, its one of the first Assault weapons and honestly, its as good as they come from Assault, the AN-94, M416, and M16 are all awesome, but those are the last weapons you unlock and the XM8 is early on and just as good as those and it has a better Iron sight, those other weapons have horrible ones, got to use the Red Dot to make them worth anything.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 28, 2010)

Am on rank 7 now and I will try that XM8 Kurgan thanks.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 28, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Any update on this patch today?



looks like it might be "early next week"


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 28, 2010)

*Client R8 and Server R15 - Release info*

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Alright ladies and gentlemen! Patch on Wednesday.This post goes on the forum as well as twitter."
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "... Patch info! Client R8 and Server R15 - Release info - Electronic Arts UK Community - electronicarts.co.uk"



			
				MikaelKalms said:
			
		

> After a lot of trials and tribulations, all versions of the game client has now completed QA successfully.
> We will do no more testing on it.
> 
> All game servers will need to be taken down for updates. The maintenance period starts on *Wednesday Jun 30th at 07:00AM (GMT+2)*. Most of them should be back up by *11:00AM (GMT+2)*.
> ...



According to Planet Battlefield, this is 1:00AM - 5:00AM Eastern Time, US.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Am on rank 7 now and I will try that XM8 Kurgan thanks.



No problem, not really many suggestions for LMG's sadly. The M249 is nice, but it's damage per bullet is too low, the PKM sucks, the Type 88 is ok, but your really going to have to wait till the M60 for a good medic gun, then the MG36 is great and the MG3 is good (it's getting a buff I hear). So sticking it out with Medic to level your best of hiding and dropping health packs and reviving people till you get the M60.


----------



## lemode (Jun 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice to have a convert, the guys I work with were in your situation also, but most of them never played Battlefield games and they touted MW. They tried BC2 and they haven't gone back, just over all a much more realistic and engrossing warfare experience. Glad your liking it, and good to hear someone who isn't angry about how the guns unlock, I felt it was just fine, but I've heard others saying they wished it took longer, but that would be a pain.



I thought the unlock rate was fine but the hard lvl cap should have been 25.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2010)

lemode said:


> I thought the unlock rate was fine but the hard lvl cap should have been 25.



I think you should level after the weapons, but the level length after the 30's is unreal.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think you should level after the weapons, but the level length after the 30's is unreal.



Rant coming.....fair warning.

I completely agree their.  50 is just stupid and provides no motivate to strive for it.  Its a "if it happens some day, fine." kinda thing.  The level cap should be like 36 or 40.  Get rid of all those pointless ranks like bronze and silver this and that. Stick with real military ranks, even if you have to borrow from more than 1 branch or use officer titles to do it.  It was like the were developing a Military MMORPG and it became a pure FPS in the later stages.

There is still a lot of room to add to this game and I think they will add some decent stuff once the game is stable and we can stop bitching.  Lets all keep in mind they are on patch 8 and the game has only been out for like 4 months.  I think they are doing a good job with what we have, but I do look forward to 6 month and 1 year (lets keep'em playing) expansions.

I know we bitch a lot, myself included, but I think BFBC2 is a good game with a lot of potential to be great with just a bit of extra stuff to create more diversity and since of options for 2 of the kits.  Assault is very well balanced and all the guns feel like they all can and will get some use depending on play styles of the user IMO.  Recon has like 3 guns people use, Medic has 1, and Engineer has like 3 as well.  The universal guns just has too many shotguns will little to no difference in game combat.

I just look forward to the Special Forces style expansion for BC2 and this Vietnam crap will not be it.  I know that will do it and I look forward to seeing it.  Until then, I will be on tonight at 11 p.m. US Central time and I look forward to helping you kill people soon


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope you mean you'll be staying up tomorrow, and not tonight, as the client will not be out until WEDNESDAY.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 29, 2010)

When the patch delays started I knew I would miss the patch because I'm moving. Well tomorrow the truck comes to take my stuff. One day before the patch. FML. 

See you guys in 2 months.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I hope you mean you'll be staying up tomorrow, and not tonight, as the client will not be out until WEDNESDAY.



Tonight.  I don't really care about the patch.  I will read the details later, but I doubt it will effect how well I can kill people as long as the back-stab BS is fixed.  I don't use the M60 and don't have that much trouble killing people who do, so it doesn't bother me.  I think it is over used, but that is bound to happen in every game with something or other.  I use a large variety of weapons based on how I play and what is happening at that time, so I have no Platinums with a particular weapon other than my 1911 Pistol, but I have a few golds with most of the weapons.

Patch of no patch.  I will be busting skulls and taking names with my TPU tags displayed proudly.  I just wanted some TPU buds to back me up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 29, 2010)

I guess that was wrong.  MY ISP is being crap right now, so no online fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Tonight.  I don't really care about the patch.  I will read the details later, but I doubt it will effect how well I can kill people as long as the back-stab BS is fixed.  I don't use the M60 and don't have that much trouble killing people who do, so it doesn't bother me.  I think it is over used, but that is bound to happen in every game with something or other.  I use a large variety of weapons based on how I play and what is happening at that time, so I have no Platinums with a particular weapon other than my 1911 Pistol, but I have a few golds with most of the weapons.
> 
> Patch of no patch.  I will be busting skulls and taking names with my TPU tags displayed proudly.  I just wanted some TPU buds to back me up.



If the M60 gets another nerf that would be stupid, I hope thats not what your implying by the new patch. That gun is balanced, it's only over used because almost all other LMG blow balls. The MG36 is good, but too low of damage per bullet. Snipers 1st weapon is one of the best, Assaults XM8 is one of the best for them, And the AKS-74u is awesome, even the scar and the other starting weapon are good.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If the M60 gets another nerf that would be stupid, I hope thats not what your implying by the new patch. That gun is balanced, it's only over used because almost all other LMG blow balls. The MG36 is good, but too low of damage per bullet. Snipers 1st weapon is one of the best, Assaults XM8 is one of the best for them, And the AKS-74u is awesome, even the scar and the other starting weapon are good.



Wow, you read so deep into that you missed it all.  I said the M60 is fine the way it is and doesn't seem unbalanced IMO.  I then stated that every game will have something or some weapon that everyone can agree it is the way to go, the M60 is BFBC2's.  I use the MG36 on non-hardcore because I get a free red dot sight.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jun 29, 2010)

what happened to all the TPU servers?


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what happened to all the TPU servers?



They got raped

Nah not sure man, I used to play on em when the game first came out, kurgan shall answer this one


----------



## caleb (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey

Anybody with clanbase laddering expierience up to start a clan and play some matches ?
Did a lot of that CB stuff a few years back and matches are always 10x the fun on public.
From what Ive seen on CB you need at least 4 to play some ladder.
ATM maybe I have 2 players and a TS server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what happened to all the TPU servers?



There seemed to only be a few of us that were a strong base of players, maybe 10, but beyond that I don't remember too many others in our servers. They would be popular during peak hours and stay going popular, but as soon as they went down they wouldn't be populated for a long time. So it just wasn't worth it to keep them up sadly.


----------



## sapetto (Jun 29, 2010)

> New BFBC2 PC patch announced for Wednesday June 30th
> 
> We are happy to announce the release of the new patch on June 30th.
> 
> All game servers will need to be taken down for updates. The maintenance period starts on Wednesday Jun 30th at 07:00AM (GMT+2). Most of them should be back up by 11:00AM (GMT+2).


Changelog in the link

LINK


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 29, 2010)

sapetto said:


> Changelog in the link
> 
> LINK



God... I hope it comes out 2moro


----------



## Pickles24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like tomorrow the 30th!

"We are happy to announce the release of the new patch on June 30th.   All game servers will need to be taken down for updates. The maintenance period starts on Wednesday Jun 30th at 07:00AM (GMT+2). "


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 29, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> what happened to all the TPU servers?



In my opinion, they suffered from TPUers living in different time zones.  Whenever I checked during my free time (GM +7) they were always empty.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 29, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> In my opinion, they suffered from TPUers living in different time zones.  Whenever I checked during my free time (GM +7) they were always empty.



Isn't that GMT -7? 

http://www.worldtimezone.com/

Unless of course you now live in Cambodia.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 29, 2010)

Prepare for the patch:  Document your key bindings before the upgrade?

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...pc/1088500-r8-r12-server-13.html#post14823904



			
				MikaelKalms said:
			
		

> Due to how the config files are structured, you will have to re-do your keyboard customizations with client R8. (If your input config files are pre-R8 then the game will ignore their contents.)



Patch mysteries:

Will the Garand Stats be fixed?  They refuse to do the legwork to confirm this on the PC.  It's fixed on the consoles, so we can hope.
Will Map Pack 3 be immediately active after the patch?  (Laguna Alta Squad Rush, and Nelson Bay Squad Deathmatch)

WTF happened to Map Pack 4?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wow, you read so deep into that you missed it all.  I said the M60 is fine the way it is and doesn't seem unbalanced IMO.  I then stated that every game will have something or some weapon that everyone can agree it is the way to go, the M60 is BFBC2's.  I use the MG36 on non-hardcore because I get a free red dot sight.



Ah, sorry about that, but I still hear people now and then crying about the M60 and it boggles my mind. The MG36 free scope is nice, I just wish it hit a bit better. I used it in BC1, but in BC2 there has been numerous times where at mid range I watch the crosshairs show hits with 7+ bullets and the target lives with very little life, that many bullets from that gun should be death every single time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, sorry about that, but I still hear people now and then crying about the M60 and it boggles my mind. The MG36 free scope is nice, I just wish it hit a bit better. I used it in BC1, but in BC2 there has been numerous times where at mid range I watch the crosshairs show hits with 7+ bullets and the target lives with very little life, that many bullets from that gun should be death every single time.



Since i have a sharpe dot on my screen, i use the MG36 with it and it owns! also another favorite of mine is the saw with ACC upgrade


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I stay away from scopes, like the extra slot, The only kit I have issues with that is the Assault kit. I bounce between the M16 and the XM8, seems my play style with that kit changes now and then. Took me a while to figure it out, at first I thought it was patches buffing the weapons, but there hasn't been a patch in a while and sometimes I log on and wonder how the XM8 is so crappy or the M16, then I try the other and own, then the next time I log on it's the exact opposite.

Weird thing is, I don't have that happen with any other kit. And the reason why I think is because the XM8 I use iron sights and more explosives and the M16 I use a Red Dot, just plays out a lot differently, but as Medic or Eng I just use Iron Sights.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Since i have a sharpe dot on my screen



Does the same dot work for all guns?  What about different games?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, here is the story that MikaelKalms promised us yesterday on the PC patch issues.  Doesn't sound too promising for the future...

This is just a snippet:



> Where do the problems begin?
> 
> When you begin creating patches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

:O they care about us aussies!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't know if its been said but they are releasing a patch the 30th 

http://www.qj.net/qjnet/games-for-windows/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc-patch-incoming-tomorrow.html


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2010)

My game is updating right now.


----------



## Perra (Jun 30, 2010)

just started updating mine... and there it was done... wow, nice speeds 

Time to play a lot today


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

erocker said:


> My game is updating right now.



lol I'm out of it just realized thats tomorrow. Yeah mine updated too.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

you guys steam or retail? my steam hasnt started yet


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you guys steam or retail? my steam hasnt started yet



Steam over here.

Also I got a CTD... don't know what caused it.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

Gonna check it out


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 30, 2010)

so is it good?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2010)

So for non steam retail versions of the game, do we need to download?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> So for non steam retail versions of the game, do we need to download?



i'd say 'yes'


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Mines Steam version and it updated about an hour ago, along with Marineborns. I'm not sure what happened to the Grand, I barely ever seen that thing before, now I was getting killed and everyone had it. Seems to 2 shot people anywhere in the body. The matches after the patch were just intense gameplay, gave me a headache, not sure if it was the patch, but just tough and insane matches. Any round I played with buildings resulted in every single building being leveled at the end of every single round.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 30, 2010)

I am reading about lots of "issues" resulting from the patch, some good but many bad, at least stabbing seems to work properly again but many are reporting "slowdowns" in movement and gameplay, a few reported that when they turn around it's almost like it's in slowmotion where as running forward is fine, I can't update mine until tonight so in the meantime I will be interested to see how people are finding the patch here.


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 30, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I am reading about lots of "issues" resulting from the patch, some good but many bad, at least stabbing seems to work properly again but many are reporting "slowdowns" in movement and gameplay, a few reported that when they turn around it's almost like it's in slowmotion where as running forward is fine, I can't update mine until tonight so in the meantime I will be interested to see how people are finding the patch here.



Yeah I have been getting lag but couldn't tell if it was server lag as my ping was around the usual 75 or something to do with the patch and I got some jerkiness:shadedshu now again


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

OMG!! THE PATCH!!! ITS UPDATING 1Gb!!


----------



## gumpty (Jun 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> OMG!! THE PATCH!!! ITS UPDATING 1Gb!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100630/BC2update.jpg



Nice account name!


----------



## sapetto (Jun 30, 2010)

My first impressions of the patch - knife bug is fixed, Hitboxes are fixed when shooting someone who is running, the chat and game messages during the game are in different places (the chat is now in the upper left corner and it has chat history while the who-kill-who messages are in the right corner of the screen). There may be other changes but i dont have time right now so if you spot anything else post it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Nice account name!



Its a funny iraq story....


----------



## Perra (Jun 30, 2010)

They fixed the stats for the garand so now everyone's running around getting stars for it. Dunno if they've boosted it too, don't think there was anything in the patch-notes about it atleast. The queue for joining a full server is a nice addition too, very useful.

You get more points for capturing, defusing and planting too, guess they wanted people to focus more on the objectives than just run around playing deathmatch...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

OK if you were running the mouse fix for the turrets and stuff. it is not disabled i think. when the update finished my controls were jacked up so i re did the dbx files and it still doesnt work so i guess DICE said no to the faster turrets


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 30, 2010)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Good morning everyone! Let's get patched up and keep checking twitter, the blog and the forums for some exciting community news!"
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "If you restart your game client you will see map pack 1 & 2 again."
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "We'll enable map pack 3 once we see that the new game client + servers are stable. (You will not need to download anything.)"

New buglist thread for the new patch:  R8 R15 Bug list

twitter.com/winsrp: "@zh1nt0 I finally got the bronze for the M1 since now it works, but didn't get the award for all weapons bronze nor all bronze starts.. bad."
(this may now be being held back by the SPECACT weapons...)

Pressing the tilde "~" key should contract/expand the size of the new chat window.
Chat window spamming may cause lag spikes - Forums.electronicarts.co.uk
New patch broke custom resolution support? - forum.ea.com


----------



## sapetto (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes at last now if a favorite server is full the game put you in a queue


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

now you can use the ACC upgrade with all lvl unlock weapons such as M14/G3/M1

EDIT!! ALSO TOGGELABLE CROUCH


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 30, 2010)

Denkirson updated table:







> Note that semi-auto rifles, VSS and G3 now recover 5.0 spread per second now (used to be 4).
> The headshot multiplier for HMG_bullet (M95) is now 2.3x.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 30, 2010)

AEK-971 = free headshots, lol.


----------



## Perra (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, don't know how I missed to mention it but non-toggle zoom is the best thing ever in this patch


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2010)

after the patch i get game crashes


----------



## kid41212003 (Jun 30, 2010)

It crashed once for me this morning when my Yahoo Mesg kept showing new messages and forced my game to window mode. After a few alt-tab the game crashed.

I closed the messenger and it didn't happen again (played straight 3 rounds).


----------



## lemode (Jun 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> AEK-971 = free headshots, lol.



yeah i don't even notice the supposed increased recoil...it was already a good gun...not it's better haha.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 30, 2010)

All the servers seem more laggy now than before the patch.

Anyone think the same or is it just me.

Played on 3 different servers and all were rubberbanding.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 30, 2010)

Asylum said:


> All the servers seem more laggy now than before the patch.
> 
> Anyone think the same or is it just me.
> 
> Played on 3 different servers and all were rubberbanding.



ive played all morning with no problems?


----------



## erocker (Jun 30, 2010)

I saw somewhere that EA's master servers are going to need about 24 hours before the lag issue is gone. Right after the update I had lag. One short game I played today had zero lag and zero issues all together.


----------



## lemode (Jun 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> now you can use the ACC upgrade with all lvl unlock weapons such as M14/G3/M1
> 
> EDIT!! ALSO TOGGELABLE CROUCH



ahhh i am so stoked about this i am going to thank you twice for pointing it out! love using that acc upgrade with the m14!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 30, 2010)

Asylum said:


> All the servers seem more laggy now than before the patch.
> 
> Anyone think the same or is it just me.
> 
> Played on 3 different servers and all were rubberbanding.



I have seen a number of people recommending shutting down BFBC2, deleting your My Documents\BFBC2 folder, then re-run BFBC2, as a way to improve performance.  The game will create new settings files for you.

Of course you will have to re-configure everything.

You will also lose SP save games and Favorite servers.  YMMV.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 30, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> I have seen a number of people recommending shutting down BFBC2, deleting your My Documents\BFBC2 folder, then re-run BFBC2, as a way to improve performance.  The game will create new settings files for you.
> 
> Of course you will have to re-configure everything.
> 
> You will also lose SP save games and Favorite servers.  YMMV.



Yeah this is a great place to start (good general software troubleshooting). If having the updated game create clean settings files doesn't fix anything for you just put back your original folder. Haven't had a chance to try the patch yet myself.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2010)

Check out these interviews....

http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/64516


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Check out these interviews....
> 
> http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/64516



microsoft silverlight. no thanks.

edit: weird it worked fine on the linux system...

anyway, this is some lame marketing. you know these guys are actors and the whole "protect identity" thing is played up.


----------



## human_error (Jul 1, 2010)

Not happy with the latest patch - i'm now getting my textures and models vanishing randomly mid-game - i can see the UI overlays and the names over peopel's head, but everything else is black. This will come and go as i move and doesn't seem to be linked with smoke or any effects or anything, it just happens randomly.

Alt-tabbing doesn't help 

Running CCC10.6 and my gpu is running nice and cool...


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 1, 2010)

reinstalling BC2 now, finally a new patch


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 1, 2010)

I get a horrible freeze with server browser. 1s the graphics work, then it's all frozen until the search is through, can't cancel. Am I only one or is that common bug with the new patch/way to fix it.

Boy I'm rusty, haven't played the game in couple weeks, but nice to see I'm not alone M1:ing away 

edit: oh and 'you rock!' if someone finds a way to make the turrets fast again after the patch, unplayable with those default settings


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> microsoft silverlight. no thanks.
> 
> edit: weird it worked fine on the linux system...
> 
> anyway, this is some lame marketing. you know these guys are actors and the whole "protect identity" thing is played up.



Well according to the site they are real and honestly if they were fake I would be surprised. As far as I know its illegal in the states to pose as a solider.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well according to the site they are real and honestly if they were fake I would be surprised. As far as I know its illegal in the states to pose as a solider.



tell that to all of the actors in hollywood


----------



## burtram (Jul 1, 2010)

It is so nice to be able to hit people on a regular basis now, I actually got called a hack, twice using the Neostead2000. Made me laugh, especially since the server was nonstop banning people for hacks through the 3 maps i was on that server, guess they couldn't take it.


----------



## Bow (Jul 1, 2010)

I just updated the game and this comes up..













What the hell is that??? Restarted my pc and still get it.  Don't tell me I have to reinstall the game.?.?


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 1, 2010)

game works great for me
registry is best I've seen so far.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well according to the site they are real and honestly if they were fake I would be surprised. As far as I know its illegal in the states to pose as a solider.



I believe it is illegal to pose as an active and as a veteran.



> The Legislature passed Senate Bill 5861, which makes it illegal to impersonate active or retired military personnel for personal gain or to facilitate any unlawful activity.



http://www.pnwlocalnews.com/south_king/ech/news/35995434.html


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 1, 2010)

Bow said:


> I just updated the game and this comes up..
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100701/Capture.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100701/Capture842.jpg
> 
> What the hell is that??? Restarted my pc and still get it.  Don't tell me I have to reinstall the game.?.?



Do it manually? Just rename the old exe and copy the new one from temp. No idea why it did that (virus protection guarantee?), patched fine for me.



Scrizz said:


> game works great for me
> registry is best I've seen so far.



You mean hit detection? Yep, seemed good, killed left and right. Although I got headshots with M1 and I was shooting body..  But the small testing I did every server was lagging, not bad but some. Was only on some servers before patch, but tried only like 3-4 so don't know.

Would have played more, but it's hot and will get hotter next week :/ Evil weather keeping me from playing, but also keeps me not wanting a new GPU so bad. Helps with the 2months or so waiting/overpriced/unavailability project


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Annoys me that now to call in an Mortar Strike you have to hold down the aim button the entire time.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jul 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Annoys me that now to call in an Mortar Strike you have to hold down the aim button the entire time.



It is only a minor annoyance. So far I have enjoyed the patch. The balance changes seem to be in tune, the knife finally works like it should, the choppers are twice as responsive as they used to be, and I haven't had a single crash or glitch (i had crashes before the patch). It seems that DICE has pulled through with this one. Now it would be nice if they could actually release some new maps instead of old maps in new modes.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> It is only a minor annoyance. So far I have enjoyed the patch. The balance changes seem to be in tune, the knife finally works like it should, the choppers are twice as responsive as they used to be, and I haven't had a single crash or glitch (i had crashes before the patch). It seems that DICE has pulled through with this one. Now it would be nice if they could actually release some new maps instead of old maps in new modes.



my leet skills have totally gone and vehicles are shite with the slow turn speeds, but otherwise i like the patch too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 1, 2010)

Patch gets a A-.  Some far everything is nice, nothing I see to complain about.  Everything seems to be more balanced and I do see a larger variety of guns on the field.  Garand tracks stats now so I will go for the all bronze award tomorrow before work to see if that works.  Everything they promised is accurate and has not introduced any new problems I can see.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

people were bitching in a server i was on that the MG's are too powerful now that hitboxes are fixed. dunno personally, i tried an MG36 and missed constantly  damn i've gotten rusty


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Do it manually? Just rename the old exe and copy the new one from temp. No idea why it did that (virus protection guarantee?), patched fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you should say that, I have noticed since installing the patch my aim points have changed, for example, in Africa harbour I have a couple of fave sniping points, from them I pretty much know exactly the right aiming point to headshoot an enemy in a particular building at a particular distance. since installing the patch I seem to have to aim lower to get the headshot, I mean, at about 200 metres I actually aimed at the chest to try it out and got a headshot...... wtf?

I am still running on Cat 10.4's and I am issue free here


----------



## gumpty (Jul 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its a funny iraq story....



The name kind of gives the punchline away I think. Classic. 



Tatty_One said:


> I mean, at about 200 metres I actually aimed at the chest to try it out and got a headshot...... wtf?



Maybe he crouched after you fired?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Funny you should say that, I have noticed since installing the patch my aim points have changed, for example, in Africa harbour I have a couple of fave sniping points, from them I pretty much know exactly the right aiming point to headshoot an enemy in a particular building at a particular distance. since installing the patch I seem to have to aim lower to get the headshot, I mean, at about 200 metres I actually aimed at the chest to try it out and got a headshot...... wtf?
> 
> I am still running on Cat 10.4's and I am issue free here



i noticed my aim was too high with the noob tube as well, thought it was just me.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 1, 2010)

gumpty said:


> The name kind of gives the punchline away I think. Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he crouched after you fired?



No I saw him clearly stood up with his back to me in the 12x sight.


----------



## erixx (Jul 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Annoys me that now to call in an Mortar Strike you have to hold down the aim button the entire time.



Nothing compared to the time it (Still) takes to bomb Binladens ass....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 1, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I get a horrible freeze with server browser. 1s the graphics work, then it's all frozen until the search is through, can't cancel. Am I only one or is that common bug with the new patch/way to fix it.
> 
> Boy I'm rusty, haven't played the game in couple weeks, but nice to see I'm not alone M1:ing away
> 
> edit: oh and 'you rock!' if someone finds a way to make the turrets fast again after the patch, unplayable with those default settings



twitter.com/H4WKE: "@Bazajaytee Hey Baza, I have confirmed that the latest R8 Patch conflicts with Kaspersky AV products... Take a look: 
Client R8: Server Browser refresh slows the game to a standstill


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/H4WKE: "@Bazajaytee Hey Baza, I have confirmed that the latest R8 Patch conflicts with Kaspersky AV products... Take a look:
> Client R8: Server Browser refresh slows the game to a standstill



i've had no trouble here...

i wonder if they're testing with 2010 or 2011


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 1, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/H4WKE: "@Bazajaytee Hey Baza, I have confirmed that the latest R8 Patch conflicts with Kaspersky AV products... Take a look:
> Client R8: Server Browser refresh slows the game to a standstill



Thanks for that, I did add the exe to Kaspersky after I patched, but seems it's not enough. Well I'll just disable next time I game if they don't come up with a fix. edit: oh would need to uninstall, eew, not hppening.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1199944-server-browser-hangs.html
seems I'm not alone, but Kaspersky might fix it: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/16306405-post31.html



Mussels said:


> i've had no trouble here...
> 
> i wonder if they're testing with 2010 or 2011



I'm running KIS 2010, so that seems to be the problem.

So I smell a quick patch fix for the bodyheadshots. My "headshot" was more to groins at point blank range  That could also explain why MGs would be too powerful. More bodyshots you shoot, to more chance there is for a headshot


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 1, 2010)

well i just started this game, and man am i sure getting owned. as a medic do you need to level before getting healing gear?


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> well i just started this game, and man am i sure getting owned. as a medic do you need to level before getting healing gear?



yes, but it is one of the first things you get.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2010)

erixx said:


> Nothing compared to the time it (Still) takes to bomb Binladens ass....



Eh, guys spending his life hiding in caves, sounds like a fun time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> people were bitching in a server i was on that the MG's are too powerful now that hitboxes are fixed. dunno personally, i tried an MG36 and missed constantly  damn i've gotten rusty



Burst fire.  It is not broke.  Everybody is just testing the changes so you get killed by it and the AN-94 more often than other guns.

It seems fine to me.  I got no issues with the patch.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 2, 2010)

No issues here either. I dumped my settings folder just in case.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2010)

is there a new mouse speed fix for turrets? i find them unusably slow now.


----------



## caleb (Jul 2, 2010)

eeek an Antivirus program on a gaming PC.
I just never put alien pendrives into mine,never click the 'wanna get your dick large' links and Im virus free for 10+ years.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i noticed my aim was too high with the noob tube as well, thought it was just me.



I also noticed that,  I also think it is better at close range, and less effective long range(which does help evening out the field)..  I like the queue option to join servers and it remembering what and where I play.  Just wished they would have added maps.


----------



## shevanel (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get Dolby digital to work with this game using optical out into a receiver?

Whenever I play a movie that is DD the little red icon on the receiver activates to the let me know what signal it is using.. usually PCM is always on whenever I play music then if I play HERO for example the little DD icon appears..

I've tried changing my output settings from 24 bit to 16 bit and 48k from 96 since that is what this game is programmed in but it still does not activate the DD icon on my receiver.

I've tried home cinema setting in the BC2 setup to no avail as well as all the other modes too with no luck.

So, does anyone know what I need to do or try to get this working?

Thanks!

edit: nevermind I found the answer. Sorry/Thanks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 3, 2010)

Got to say, the larger hit boxes is getting pretty annoying. I know a lot of people cried about them before, but they were just fine, the game has bullet drop and you have to lead your target, if played properly there was no issue, felt fine to me. And with the larger hit boxes now, it doesn't change anything for me as I played it like it was suppose to be played, but now all those people who put their crosshairs on a target that was running now can actually hit you rather than leading their target like they should have to do, kind of aggravating, they went and noobed it up.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got to say, the larger hit boxes is getting pretty annoying. I know a lot of people cried about them before, but they were just fine, the game has bullet drop and you have to lead your target, if played properly there was no issue, felt fine to me. And with the larger hit boxes now, it doesn't change anything for me as I played it like it was suppose to be played, but now all those people who put their crosshairs on a target that was running now can actually hit you rather than leading their target like they should have to do, kind of aggravating, they went and noobed it up.



I couldnt agree more. Also WTF is with the hits registering 10 feet above the target when in a tank?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 3, 2010)

*Server Update R16 optional today, mandatory tomorrow!*

Looks like they found what was causing the rubberbanding.  A new Server Update R16 will be released officially tomorrow with the option for admins to use it today.   There are a few other fixes as well.
source


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 3, 2010)

_- Rubber banding / lag issues fixed. This was caused by ServerAdminLogs 'flushing' after each entry._

Cool, though there was something wrong when every server was lagging. Being server side fix will be easy for us clients


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2010)

Damnit. No issues here except lots of disconnects after playing for a bit which pretty much never happened before.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Everytime I'm about to get a damn Ace Pin my game CTD's, 4 rounds that has happened so far, never ever get it in a round where I'm not #1.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2010)

No disconnects today so far but only half hour played. I also get bad lag right at join but it only lasts a few seconds.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Got a new avatar...







I had just C4'd a tank then jumped on top of it and was messing around when Marineborn said I had an epic pose, but I had moved. So he starts telling me to turn and such to get back into position. And then a fire fight breaks out as I'm trying to find the pose to get my foot back on the turret, in the middle of telling me how to position he had to run over and actually rez a guy, pretty funny.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2010)

I just need to get some of this magnum ammo ohhhh and some of those shotgun rounds..... wtf I found a flaw in the game..... shotguns that can kill you at 200M? sorry, no way never, I see to many guys running around in every map only using a shotty.  I think I am on rank 11 now....slow progress!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I just need to get some of this magnum ammo ohhhh and some of those shotgun rounds..... wtf I found a flaw in the game..... shotguns that can kill you at 200M? sorry, no way never, I see to many guys running around in every map only using a shotty.



A slug to the head at 200M would kill you, thats what they are using, it's pretty hard to pull off that shot repeatedly.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A slug to the head at 200M would kill you, thats what they are using, it's pretty hard to pull off that shot repeatedly.



At 200M the shot would be so dispersed and have lost so much velocity you could catch them in yer teeth and spit them out, they aint shotguns, their friggin rocket launchers in disguise!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> At 200M the shot would be so dispersed and have lost so much velocity you could catch them in yer teeth and spit them out, they aint shotguns, their friggin rocket launchers in disguise!



Slugs don't dispearse...







> Shotgun slugs are used to provide rifle-like performance from a shotgun, by firing a single large projectile rather than a large number of smaller ones.



That is death


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Slugs don't dispearse...
> 
> http://www.copperheadcustomswaging.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/105-0504_IMG.JPG
> 
> ...



AWESOME POSE MAN! Love it!

Anyway Tatty is right. Slugs are not bullets. They lose their knockdown power and accuracy MUCH faster. So he is 100% correct in his statement. The range of slugs in this game is just stupid.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 5, 2010)

*List of changes in patch not in/not properly explained in change log*

I have noticed a few changes in the game that are either not listed in the change log or not properly mentioned.  Some are those I've noticed and others are mentioned by others:


*M95 ranged damage increased from 50 to 55
[*]PP2000 long range damage slightly nerfed
[*]UAV missles are more capable of tanking out tanks in 1 shot more often (?)
[*]Ammo packs placed on the ground have a shorter duration when others are replenishing ammo now
[*]Gol crosshair thinned out
[*]M14 and G3 now have adjustable fore grip as an option but no scopes.
..........
[*]Arica harbor cq now has quads
[*]Arica Harbor out of bounds area was decreased in certain spot(s). As well as other out of bound tweaks to other maps.
[*]Increased points for capping flags and destroying mcoms/flag base
[*]Cap used to be 80, now is 150
[*]Cap assist used to be 30 or 50 not sure, now is 75
[*]Atacama Desert had the UAV moved and shielded
..........
[*]Binoculars can no longer be toggled.  
[*]Team kill points increased -400
[*]-100 for team damage to mcoms*


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Slugs don't dispearse...
> 
> That is death



Then it's not a "slug" but a bullet and as a shotty barell is not rifled like a....erm.....rifle then I'm still having non of it!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 5, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> I get a horrible freeze with server browser. 1s the graphics work, then it's all frozen until the search is through, can't cancel. Am I only one or is that common bug with the new patch/way to fix it.
> 
> Boy I'm rusty, haven't played the game in couple weeks, but nice to see I'm not alone M1:ing away
> 
> edit: oh and 'you rock!' if someone finds a way to make the turrets fast again after the patch, unplayable with those default settings



same here


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Got a new avatar...
> http://www2.picturepush.com/photo/a/3743695/img/Forum-Avatars/Avatar.png



Really nice pic/avatar  That's one of my favorite spots


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 5, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Really nice pic/avatar  That's one of my favorite spots



The only screenie you will get of me is lying dead in peices


----------



## lemode (Jul 5, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Slugs don't dispearse...
> 
> http://www.copperheadcustomswaging.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/105-0504_IMG.JPG
> 
> ...



I don’t like the thought of anything penetrating me but that’s exceptionally frightening!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it normal to suck royally when starting this game? My K/D is like 3 -15 or 1-12 or 3-8, that kind of thing. mw2 its more 10-10, 50/50 style


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Absolutley normal, from my perspective.  This is one game where you get your proverbial ass handed to you until you unlock some better weapons.  Unless your some kind of game god like a few other members of this club. 

I'm at level 27 and I usually end up just in the positive each round, say 19/16.  Much of it is I just don't care about dying.  Let the weak of heart sit back and snipe and crouch.  It's just a game!  Run headlong in to the fray!  Especially in Rush mode, which is mostly what I play.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 6, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Absolutley normal, from my perspective.  This is one game where you get your proverbial ass handed to you until you unlock some better weapons.  Unless your some kind of game god like a few other members of this club.
> 
> I'm at level 27 and I usually end up just in the positive each round, say 19/16.  Much of it is I just don't care about dying.  Let the weak of heart sit back and snipe and crouch.  It's just a game!  Run headlong in to the fray!  Especially in Rush mode, which is mostly what I play.



yeah my best luck was picking people off when defending a rush game. that medic mg has rediculous range. Pretty easy to see em with a 24" monitor too


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 6, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Is it normal to suck royally when starting this game? My K/D is like 3 -15 or 1-12 or 3-8, that kind of thing. mw2 its more 10-10, 50/50 style



IMO, no that is not normal.  This game isn't that hard to play unless you are running a mock.  If you are noticing that your shots aren't registering try another server.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 6, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Absolutley normal, from my perspective.  This is one game where you get your proverbial ass handed to you until you unlock some better weapons.  Unless your some kind of game god like a few other members of this club.
> 
> I'm at level 27 and I usually end up just in the positive each round, say 19/16.  Much of it is I just don't care about dying.  Let the weak of heart sit back and snipe and crouch.  It's just a game!  Run headlong in to the fray!  Especially in Rush mode, which is mostly what I play.



I can agree with that.  The only two guns you get by default that work well are the AEK-784 (or whatever that gun is called) and the M24 Sniper Rifle.  If you want to be on level field for those first 10 or so levels, stick with hardcore or stick with Assault and Recon until you get the Shotguns.  You can use the 820 shotty and Saiga to help the other kits unlock their stuff.  That is how I did it.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I can agree with that.  The only two guns you get by default that work well are the AEK-784 (or whatever that gun is called) and the M24 Sniper Rifle.  If you want to be on level field for those first 10 or so levels, stick with hardcore or stick with Assault and Recon until you get the Shotguns.  You can use the 820 shotty and Saiga to help the other kits unlock their stuff.  That is how I did it.



On that note as you level, do you get the unlocks for each class or just the one you play


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> On that note as you level, do you get the unlocks for each class or just the one you play



The unlocks that are used for all classes are unlocked by reaching a certain rank. If an unlock is only used for a particular class, you must use that class in order to earn it, exp earned for each class is shown after each battle.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AWESOME POSE MAN! Love it!
> 
> Anyway Tatty is right. Slugs are not bullets. They lose their knockdown power and accuracy MUCH faster. So he is 100% correct in his statement. The range of slugs in this game is just stupid.



Yeah, the pose was spur of the moment and the story / combat makes it even better.

I agree that they aren't the same as bullets, but 200m isn't out of range of a slug from a 12 gauge. To get headshot at that range is still quite hard, I have used the slugs a bit, no scoping from that far isn't easy.



lemode said:


> I don’t like the thought of anything penetrating me but that’s exceptionally frightening!



Thats not what you said last night...  Sorry had to.



Tatty_One said:


> Then it's not a "slug" but a bullet and as a shotty barell is not rifled like a....erm.....rifle then I'm still having non of it!



Thats a slug outside of it's casing, but thats not the sabot rounds that are in game, heres sabot rounds that are in game (look at that chunk of metal in the end, that doesn't disperse, it just destroys)









> Saboted slugs are lead-cored, full copper-jacketed projectiles supported by a plastic sabot, which is designed to engage the rifling in a rifled shotgun barrel and impart a ballistic spin onto the projectile. This differentiates them from traditional slugs, which are not designed to benefit from a rifled barrel (though neither does the other any damage). They can take the usual variety of shapes, but for maximum accuracy are typically ogive. The slugs are generally significantly smaller than the bore diameter, increasing the ballistic coefficient, and use the sabot to seal the bore and keep the slug centered in the bore while it rotates with the rifling. Saboted slugs, when fired out of a rifled barrel, are generally far more accurate than non-jacketed slugs out of a smoothbore, with accuracy to 300 metres (330 yd) approaching that of low-velocity rifle calibers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well this is annoying, right now I have Marineborn and another friend over playing BC2/Killing Floor. And we all went to play BC2, me and Marine connected fine, but my other friend was dropped from a server and then he couldnt connect to any server out there. Then all of a sudden my friend gets in my game and it boots me for a connection error and now I can't connect to any games. It's almost like only 2 from my IP can be connected, though the other day all 3 of us were playing, makes no sense.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 6, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Is it normal to suck royally when starting this game? My K/D is like 3 -15 or 1-12 or 3-8, that kind of thing. mw2 its more 10-10, 50/50 style



Join the club!  As many have said, things to get better with rank and unlocks, I have found with recon, even though I have about 5 sniper rifles so far (just about to unlock the Golum or whatever it's called) none are as good as the M24, I think the key is the upgraded ammo, especially at close range, you know, when in Engineer having to pump 5 rounds into the guy at close range to drop him, meanwhile he only needs 2 to drop you 

I am on 11 atm, soon to be 12 hopefully, I think Magnum ammo comes in about 16, thats a long way off for me.  Most of my games now though I tend to get more kills than deaths so things are looking better, I think my best short game so far is 9 kills to 2 deaths but that was a fluke!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 6, 2010)

Map Pack 3 out for PC:


			
				Kalms said:
			
		

> Map Pack 3 is out since a few hours.
> 
> It includes the following two levels:
> 
> ...



Trailer

==================================================

Apparently some servers are running a leaked R16 exe modified to allow SPECACT weapons, AND allowing people to get the All Bronze Weapons awards.  Here's a video of SPECACT weapons in use.  I think there may be a few other similar vids floating around on YouTube: 

twitter.com/mennodings: "@zh1nt0 there yah have SPECACT: ... (shall i also make DICE slug video ?)
YouTube - Bad Company 2(PC) - SPECACT unlocked (HD) - youtube.com"

twitter.com/cod6tweets: "@zh1nt0 are you aware people are using the r16 server on home pc's? is this game going to go the way of ..."
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@cod6tweets We are aware of it"

==================================================

BC2 + some Antivirus/Internet Security products: Server browser problems:



			
				Kalms said:
			
		

> As noted in several forum threads, Client R8 doesn't work very well with some antivirus products.
> 
> Kaspersky Internet Security
> 
> ...



==================================================

BFBC2: MYTHBUSTERS EPISODE 1

The history of DICE, parts 1-4.

==================================================

Hmmmm...

twitter.com/pbalau: "@zh1nt0 Any chance to get an answer about the last 2 insignias for PC? Got all bronze stars, still no insignias"
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@pbalau We are aware of an issue with it. *You don't need specact for that* however "

==================================================

twitter.com/RealHorrorsh0w: "@Bazajaytee R15 PC: AT4 nerf for no reason (its useless now), G3 damage unchanged. Any chance of fixing these soon?"
twitter.com/Bazajaytee: "@RealHorrorsh0w Will need to get @Demize99 to check them when he gets back from vacation to see if its as he intended."

==================================================


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 6, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Join the club!  As many have said, things to get better with rank and unlocks, I have found with recon, even though I have about 5 sniper rifles so far (just about to unlock the Golum or whatever it's called) none are as good as the M24, I think the key is the upgraded ammo, especially at close range, you know, when in Engineer having to pump 5 rounds into the guy at close range to drop him, meanwhile he only needs 2 to drop you
> 
> I am on 11 atm, soon to be 12 hopefully, I think Magnum ammo comes in about 16, thats a long way off for me.  Most of my games now though I tend to get more kills than deaths so things are looking better, I think my best short game so far is 9 kills to 2 deaths but that was a fluke!



I find the GOL Sniper Magnum to be my weap of choice for recon.  That with the Mag Ammo = a good combo.  

Also, I'm enjoying the patch so far, weaps shot a lil better and load times are down


----------



## lemode (Jul 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats not what you said last night...  Sorry had to.



well at least you wore your cowboy boots and rhinestone cowboy hat while your wife cheered us on enthusiastically...1 upped, son!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2010)

So when will the SPECACT weapons be released for PC? what do we have to do to unlock them?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2010)

Was tired of the game for a good while, then decided to wait for patch and now am happily back into it again. Are there any TPU servers left and if not where do you guys generally frequent?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 6, 2010)

I play a lot on B^3, SOH, TTT, digital-Anarchy servers. Otherwise I just look for the lowest ping on the game type I feel like playing. Game handle is same.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 7, 2010)

Apparently, the PSN Store says BFBC2 VIP Map Pack 4 is to be released tomorrow.  The maps included are  Atacama Desert Rush, Port Valdez Conquest.

Now, time to find out if the item in the last PC patch ("Client - Support for Map Packs so PC gets future VIP maps at the same time as consoles") will hold true.

twitter.com/Killzone_Kid: "@zh1nt0 Dude how come the ingame store says Map Pack 4 released 7/7/10 which is tomorrow and you have no news for us?"

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@Killzone_Kid Yes yes, they are being released tomorrow. I only work 9 hours and am bound to miss something you know "

Fersis "owns" the BFBC2 thread over at NeoGAF (primarily a Playstation Site) and had this to tweet:

twitter.com/Fersis: "Hell yeah! #BFBC2 VIP Map Pack 4 tomorrow!! Atacama Desert Rush, Port Valdez Conquest."

Maybe this will excite you more than Map Pack 3


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 7, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Was tired of the game for a good while, then decided to wait for patch and now am happily back into it again. Are there any TPU servers left and if not where do you guys generally frequent?



I killed my gamer and now I'm waiting on RMA refunds and playing this on a p4 3.0 with a 9500 GT : ). It is playable though. It won't even play it with Vista on the p4, but this machine has XP. I didn't realize how much of a hog Vista was until I tried this. When I get the Quad going I'll run Vista on that , but make my dual core an XP machine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a192/irksomeone/fc70d256.jpg
> 
> Apparently, the PSN Store says BFBC2 VIP Map Pack 4 is to be released tomorrow.  The maps included are  Atacama Desert Rush, Port Valdez Conquest.
> 
> ...



I wonder when a map pack will contain I don't know...........NEW F#$KING MAPS.

I'm sick of developers tacking on features that should have been in the game to begin with and acting like they are doing something for the community when they unlock shit THATS ALREADY THERE.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

lemode said:


> well at least you wore your cowboy boots and rhinestone cowboy hat while your wife cheered us on enthusiastically...1 upped, son!



Yeehaw!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 7, 2010)

still this one up from COD packs, £10 for old maps and 2 new ones


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 7, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  VIP Map Pack 4 Released!


> Map pack 4 is already released for consoles and will be released for PC at around 16:00 (GMT+2).
> 
> Alright Ladies and Gentlemen! New Map pack 4 is out so my suggestion is you turn on your machines, download it from the in-game store and get right into the action!
> 
> ...



PC Map Pack 4 is out now:


			
				Kalms said:
			
		

> At 15:50 (GMT+2) I flipped the switch for all the game clients. The RSPs are gradually enabling the map pack on game servers.
> 
> It includes the following two levels:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2010)

paid map packs are fail, servers cant run them, cause the players already on there get booted when the new maps are put in rotation... and with BC2 servers, who the hell is gunna pay for a server so few people will use?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> paid map packs are fail, servers cant run them, cause the players already on there get booted when the new maps are put in rotation... and with BC2 servers, who the hell is gunna pay for a server so few people will use?



At least until Vietnam, the PC maps are free for all.  And EA pays for the servers for consoles.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Valdez is rough, A B and C are the 1st 3 crate spots, then one side spawns at the original spawn and the other spawns where the 4th set of crates normally is, such a long map with only 1 path through it and very little cover. Snipers should love this map.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Valdez is rough.. ..Snipers should love this map.



Nope, they loved the Atacama Rush map  Second set of m-coms and whole center was filled with snipers. Kinda liked Valdez, was Ace second time I tried it (yes there were a lot of higher ranked too ). Ended up something like 17/2 and wasn't a sniper.

Thing is, now both have choppers and there are three spots to fight. The normal bottleneck spots is much less crowded compared to Rush mode.

Thought I'd love Atacama Rush, as I saw a lot of vehicle action on trailer, but you can only use tanks in the last spot. Only good pure vehicle map and they go and limit the usage, ruined it for me  Good usage of the other base thou, it's nice and wide to come almost any direction.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2010)

On Rank 12 now, just got the spot sight for assault, it makes a vast difference for me, my kill rate has gone up using the Prototype.  i am using Engineer less and less now as my Assault gets better.  With the Gol.... my recon sniping skills are now really good, I can unlease death at range pretty accuratly getting 4 out 0f 5 headshots on stationary targets.

My problem is medic.... I hate it, I don't like the SAW, it's just too much recoil, I spose with a sight it could be better, I tend to wait for a CQB map and go medic with a shotty to try and get experience points up.  

Damn though, this game is slow progress, it helped last night that I got 2 Gold stars in one game which got me to rank 12.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> On Rank 12 now, just got the spot sight for assault, it makes a vast difference for me, my kill rate has gone up using the Prototype.  i am using Engineer less and less now as my Assault gets better.  With the Gol.... my recon sniping skills are now really good, I can unlease death at range pretty accuratly getting 4 out 0f 5 headshots on stationary targets.
> 
> My problem is medic.... I hate it, I don't like the SAW, it's just too much recoil, I spose with a sight it could be better, I tend to wait for a CQB map and go medic with a shotty to try and get experience points up.
> 
> Damn though, this game is slow progress, it helped last night that I got 2 Gold stars in one game which got me to rank 12.



Congrats on the level up, I'm surprised the Red Dots he;ping you on the XM8, that gun has the best Iron Sights in the game IMO. Either way its a great gun. And yep the M249 does have too much recoil, you can tough it out with the LMG's or use shotty till you hit the M60.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Congrats on the level up, I'm surprised the Red Dots he;ping you on the XM8, that gun has the best Iron Sights in the game IMO. Either way its a great gun. And yep the M249 does have too much recoil, you can tough it out with the LMG's or use shotty till you hit the M60.



It does have good ironsights, however I find (perhaps my old eyes) that when the target is moving it can be quite hard to keep the centre hair on the target, with the dot it is just easier.... for me anyways.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 8, 2010)

I hit level 2 myself last night haha. i like the new lmg for the medic class, doing a little bit better now. It certainly takes longer to level than modern warfare 2. The only thing i dont like about the game is i do seem to get shot out of nowhere sometimes, especially in hardcore.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I hit level 2 myself last night haha. i like the new lmg for the medic class, doing a little bit better now. It certainly takes longer to level than modern warfare 2. The only thing i dont like about the game is i do seem to get shot out of nowhere sometimes, especially in hardcore.



That's because they all have these extra gadgets like spotters so they can follow you behind a wall and shoot you through it.  I tend to play a different class each game just to keep my experience points up until I get to such a level where I find a useful weapon/gadget that makes me better.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 8, 2010)

The only medic's LMG that I use scope on is the XM8. High recoil usually mean good damage per bullet. Beside that, I use lightweight for all the other LMGs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> It does have good ironsights, however I find (perhaps my old eyes) that when the target is moving it can be quite hard to keep the centre hair on the target, with the dot it is just easier.... for me anyways.



You should try and draw a dot with a marker on your screen just to see how it works. Maybe use an erasable marker and wipe it off after each session. I haven't ever tried it, but I have heard good things and if it works for you then you might be able to free up a equipment slot.



Hybrid_theory said:


> I hit level 2 myself last night haha. i like the new lmg for the medic class, doing a little bit better now. It certainly takes longer to level than modern warfare 2. The only thing i dont like about the game is i do seem to get shot out of nowhere sometimes, especially in hardcore.



Playing in HC you might feel like you get shot out of no where, but thats kind of the point as you end up not always seeing who shot you. I just don't like the HC mode though, it's more intense, but it just isn't as fun and not as teamwork based. Using marking, minimap icons, just makes the game better I feel. And the increased life allows medics to actually use health packs, in HC they just feel useless and Recon gets sweet motion mines that do nothing. It feels like an unfinished mode to me, the tickets just hang in the air over where the minimap use to be, and when you die you get to look at a flat grey boring screen.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah kurgan, i certainly agree on a lot of those points, it isnt as fun. What key do you mark targets with? it was Q in battlefield 2, but not sure if thats worked or not.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> yeah kurgan, i certainly agree on a lot of those points, it isnt as fun. What key do you mark targets with? it was Q in battlefield 2, but not sure if thats worked or not.



In BFBC2 you simply put your crosshairs on an enemy and hit Q to spot them.

In BF2, you had to hit put your crosshairs on the enemy, hit Q to bring up a commo-rose, then also click the mouse button.  There's always an adjustment period when I go back to BF2...

On the other hand, BFBC2 has a cool-down mechanism on spotting that is annoying.  If you spot too much, it "overheats" and stops working for a few seconds, which may result in you spotting even more, exacerbating the problem.

This was implemented to prevent you from constantly spotting the bushes to reveal hidden enemies that you couldn't really see.  You can still do that, but at the recommended pace of once every two seconds to prevent overheat.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2010)

HC is my favorite. You will die more in HC, on the other hand you can kill a lot easier. Also there are different levels of HC. You can have the mini map, you can have the kill screen. I think the kill screen is lame. There is no reason you should be able to see who shot you. I tend to play on HC settings with mini map enabled and spotting enabled. Makes for a much more realistic game play. Of course your stats will suffer a little which is why a lot of people like playing non hardcore because they have better stats. Also a lot more noobs play on non HC games so that just adds to the K/D ratio if you're already good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> yeah kurgan, i certainly agree on a lot of those points, it isnt as fun. What key do you mark targets with? it was Q in battlefield 2, but not sure if thats worked or not.



Yep just Q, you can also yell at Team members with Q for Med Packs or Ammo.



ZenZimZaliben said:


> HC is my favorite. You will die more in HC, on the other hand you can kill a lot easier. Also there are different levels of HC. You can have the mini map, you can have the kill screen. I think the kill screen is lame. There is no reason you should be able to see who shot you. I tend to play on HC settings with mini map enabled and spotting enabled. Makes for a much more realistic game play. Of course your stats will suffer a little which is why a lot of people like playing non hardcore because they have better stats. Also a lot more noobs play on non HC games so that just adds to the K/D ratio if you're already good.



I don't mind the Death Cam 1 bit, I keep moving, without it people just camp too much and hide like bitches, especially in HC since it's so easy to die. I hate playing a map thats going 16+ people and step out into the street to see not 1 person because they are all scared and hiding in buildings, too scared to cap flags or actually play the game. I have been in some servers where people continue to play like normal, but most people realize you die more often so they hide and try not to basically play the game, if you don't want to die then don't play the game.

Theres basically 2 types of HC matches I have played in, ones where everyone hides, or ones where it's a zergfest that feels like playing MW, neither of which I like. I like team work and using strategy.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't see how HC has any less strategy than normal? Maybe it's the servers you're playing on? IDK we use voice chat heavily on the games I'm playing.

Played a few of the "new" maps last night. I really like the conquest mode on the snow map, not white pass, the other one. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol, Rank 13 now, went from 12 to 13 in about 20 minutes, used Assault, got 3 gold whatsits at 5000 points each and by complete fluke ended a game with 29 kills and 8 deaths..... gotta stop now..... wife hates me


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 8, 2010)

i hate you more . im at work and i wanna play. Though im leaving in a few, but ill prob play sc2 beta when i get home


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2010)

BC2 Config utility now with R8 support:

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...-em-clan-certified-bc2-configurator-best.html


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 8, 2010)

wow awesome thanks, it sure beats setting things the manual notepad way


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I don't see how HC has any less strategy than normal? Maybe it's the servers you're playing on? IDK we use voice chat heavily on the games I'm playing.
> 
> Played a few of the "new" maps last night. I really like the conquest mode on the snow map, not white pass, the other one. Was a lot of fun.



If you play with a group of friends I can see exactly where you are coming from, using mics and such. But I usually only play with a single friend, and we think very similar, but his comp sucks too much to use a mic, but it ends up playing out very well. But beyond playing with him, playing with pugs no one uses a mic, and if they do they just breathe into it and don't realize it's on.

HC has less strategy than normal because more people just hide in buildings and wait for others instead of strategically flanking them. Or they just run around like chickens with their heads cut off because if you stop moving to take a bullet you will die. So they run around bunny hoping and zig zagging, and watching films of soldiers I don't see this ever happening. It's just nice to have a bit of leeway on hp so medics are useful for the hp packs, gives a bit of time, and also doesn't scare everyone into hiding or running around like a mad man. 

With a well setup squad HC is nice, but it makes it very easy, your a coordinated attack force going against groups of randomly non-coordinated people, so of course you want to play HC, because it's going to take less bullets and time to kill them, and with coordination it's going to be hard to kill you guys, so more kills in less time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 9, 2010)

Medics are very important in HC. They are the only way to heal. You can't hide somewhere and have your health regen.

But yeah we do have an advantage in HC, in servers with a lot of pubs. Especially if spotting is off, then we have a massive advantage. "Hey there's a squad in that building." CG, 40MM, all dead. Typically we play on a couple of clan servers that are using VC as well.

To each their own I guess. It's nice to have the option on whether I want to play HC or not.

Bunny hoping is LOL. But the Zig Zagging is a very legit tactic.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'll admit I do zig zag, you gots to. I would probably play HC more if I had a group to roll with constantly, but since I dont I usually just stay away from it. When I do get my group of me and 2 friends together at my place now and then we usually just destroy, but since it's rare we usually don't go into HC.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 10, 2010)

ugh 0-8 in this round right now. and im recon lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 10, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> ugh 0-8 in this round right now. and im recon lol



Then you should be paying attention to the game and not taking a timeout to post that you are having a bad game.

See, there.  That guy on the right hiding behind that building, you could have killed him.


*I can say having friends helps because I have some stupid friends that suck at...well games in general.  They are sporadic, lost little targets giving away my position by starting gun fights when I am all incognito.  Some of my friends are evil little demons I unleash on servers and have to apologize for the one sided fights later.  Either way, it makes the game 5 times more fun.  Please note that it is very dangerous to hang around me in BF as I seem to attrach BS and chips.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Then you should be paying attention to the game and not taking a timeout to post that you are having a bad game.
> 
> See, there.  That guy on the right hiding behind that building, you could have killed him.
> 
> ...



haha i posted this after i died to be fair. actually i think the beer was a little more to blame. did a bit better in rounds after.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.evga.com/11/game/

EVGA's Anniversary Battlefield Bad Company 2 Event!

Starting July 16th, EVGA will host a Battlefield Bad Company 2 event until the end of the month! Play on any of our Battlefield Bad Company 2 servers at any time during this period and you are eligible to win. Signup is free and easy for any who wishes to participate. Official gaming will begin on July 16th at 4PM PST and continue until July 31st. Anyone who signs up and plays any length of time during those two weeks will be eligible to win a prize.

This is not a competition or tournament, merely a chance for regular gamers to come out and play your hearts out for some great gaming goods.

Here .



> To qualify for this event, you just need to signup here with your ingame Battlefield Bad Company 2 username. Just sign up, login and play starting July 16th 4PM PST, it's that easy! We hope you have fun and continue to make our gaming community as great as it has always been. Please visit the official EVGA Gaming site right before the event starts to see the full list of servers.
> 
> Anniversary Ops Prizes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2010)

i just checked, and saw no mention of region limitations in the competition.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 10, 2010)

Well that's something I'm willing to do to take part on a competition. Have to look it more closely on the evening.

And new avatar is something that is taking away BC2 playtime  Hate the FleshPound, but starting to get it killed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2010)

I REFUSE TO ENTER THAT COMPETITON AND AM OFFICALLY STARTING MY BAN ON BC2, YOU SHOULD ALL JOIN ME! (then I will play and not tell anyone and I will win)


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 10, 2010)

cool contest. i couldnt find if they contact the winner or if they just post it on the site. and i imagine on that day we just search for an evga server?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I REFUSE TO ENTER THAT COMPETITON AND AM OFFICALLY STARTING MY BAN ON BC2, YOU SHOULD ALL JOIN ME! [/SIZE]



Tigger?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Tigger?



Don't make me start snapping cd's, I'll go on a cd snapping rampage that is in an unmeasurable scale, I will go coast to coast on a cd snapping tour, you will all feel my wrath, and if you have no cd's something will be snapped, even if it has to be a cat. This I vow!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I REFUSE TO ENTER THAT COMPETITON AND AM OFFICALLY STARTING MY BAN ON BC2, YOU SHOULD ALL JOIN ME! (then I will play and not tell anyone and I will win)



Lol .

You probably need to change ur whole rig if you win any of those things, except mices .

I should win instead!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Lol .
> 
> You probably need to change ur whole rig if you win any of those things, except mices .
> 
> I should win instead!



I will jam a 980X right into my AM3 socket and turn on the power, don't make me do it, I'm crazy.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 10, 2010)

lolz


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I will jam a 980X right into my AM3 socket and turn on the power, don't make me do it, I'm crazy.



its ok kurgan i wont. when you win it ill send you my address and you can just ship it. itll fit in my 775


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 10, 2010)

Holy CRAP Atacama Rush is a blast! I havent been a huge fan of these mode rehashes as opposed to whole new maps and also thought any mode but conquest on that map sounded awful. Boy was I wrong; it's totally refreshing and great. Love the way it intensifies and culminates in the last stage with all the vehicles too.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 11, 2010)

need MOAR maps!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure they flat out said "new maps for BC2 will be Vietnam".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> its ok kurgan i wont. when you win it ill send you my address and you can just ship it. itll fit in my 775



Should fit in there as good if not better than my AM3 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I'm pretty sure they flat out said "new maps for BC2 will be Vietnam".



Thats fine by me, the map rotation is already very large, I had my few favorites and it sucks when I got 30min to play and I don't even see 1 of those maps. I'd like to see a few changes on some maps, but over all I actually am starting to like them all, just change up my classes for each one. Keeps it fun, love Atcama for the tracer (getting really good with this), The snow map I use Medic/Assault, all matters what the other teams playing or if they are hiding, I don't use Assaultt to noobtube I use it to remove rooftops and shoot, like it should be used as a secondary weapon for removing cover. Presa as Medic since its nice and open and not many buildings to destroy.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's where I am now, not very good I know but hey, I'm 50 so me reflexes aint what they used to be   ............


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very close to 1 KDR, thats good, always my goal to at least kills as much as I die and your right there, just need to work on the stabbings


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 12, 2010)

how do you get a pic like that with your stats?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 12, 2010)

+1 was wizzard ever able to get the stats to work in sig?


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 12, 2010)

guys i want to buy a joystick for flight in Multi with the heli's...

I see some players with serious skill fyling the hind and blackhawk


Think worth it ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> guys i want to buy a joystick for flight in Multi with the heli's...
> 
> I see some players with serious skill fyling the hind and blackhawk
> 
> ...



I use the keyboard only to fly helis and it works perfect for me. i see some people using a joystick but its just too confusing when your playin i would think


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 12, 2010)

i hopped in a heli for the first time the other day. they were a pain in BF2 could never get the hang of it. anyway i press w to raise up and just flipped the thing right over. lol. im glad it said epic fail when i died to that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> i hopped in a heli for the first time the other day. they were a pain in BF2 could never get the hang of it. anyway i press w to raise up and just flipped the thing right over. lol. im glad it said epic fail when i died to that



I learned how to fly in BF2 on LAN when i was in Iraq! me and my friend would get in the heli and mess up the guys in the other building LOL they would come over and say. HOW THE F*CK are you flying like that?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 12, 2010)

Its interesting in iraq that soldiers play shooting games. You'd figure they would want something peaceful or different, like flower.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> how do you get a pic like that with your stats?



Go to first post in this thread..... links are there.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 12, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Its interesting in iraq that soldiers play shooting games. You'd figure they would want something peaceful or different, like flower.



Anything to occupy the mind is good.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2010)

Hybrid's post made me realize that I do more gardening than shooting nowdays. Sad... where's my dress?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

erocker said:


> Hybrid's post made me realize that I do more gardening than shooting nowdays. Sad... where's my dress?



nothing girly about gardening by any means. You get your hands dirty, its physical work. Unless your picking flowers for your home, then yea get a pink dress there erocker.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2010)

Depends on what kind of flowers. *cough*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 13, 2010)

I do a little gardening as well.  I harvest poison hemlock cause I'm and man and we grow manly things.  Seriously, nothing wrong with having any hobby as long as you are not wearing pink.

I guess I am saying is stick with the other colors and tell everyone you are garden herbs and fresh vegetables.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 13, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Depends on what kind of flowers. *cough*


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 13, 2010)

I want a pink AK-N94.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd garden if I had something besides concrete around my place. We have some planters and pots. Better than nothing.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I do a little gardening as well.  I harvest poison hemlock cause I'm and man and we grow manly things.  Seriously, nothing wrong with having any hobby as long as you are not wearing pink.
> 
> I guess I am saying is stick with the other colors and tell everyone you are garden herbs and fresh vegetables.



hey good call on the vegetables. an old neighbour gave my family some home grown garlic. man it was the best tasting garlic id ever had.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 13, 2010)

I want a blue t-shirt with white writing I can wear in the BFBC2 that says, "Welcome to F)*#ing Murder Town!"


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I want a blue t-shirt with white writing I can wear in the BFBC2 that says, "Welcome to F)*#ing Murder Town!"



might be able to mod the textures for your own pleasure. wont say to it others though


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I do a little gardening as well.  I harvest poison hemlock cause I'm and man and we grow manly things.  *Seriously, nothing wrong with having any hobby as long as you are not wearing pink.*
> 
> I guess I am saying is stick with the other colors and tell everyone you are garden herbs and fresh vegetables.



f*ck, my work uniform is pink.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> f*ck, my work uniform is pink.



Gay street walker?


----------



## erixx (Jul 13, 2010)

that is nothing, at this very moment I am working naked...


.... guess what: I work at home


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Its go time bitches!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 "Onslaught Mode" Confirmed for PC Release!



> The 4-player co-op "Onslaught" mode (Preview) in DICE's Battlefield: Bad Company 2 has been confirmed for release on the PC version of the game, according to PC Gamer.
> Four maps (Atacama Desert, Isla Inocentes, Nelson Bay, Valparaiso) have been converted to support the single-squad gameplay against AI enemies, in an approximation of the game's "Rush" gameplay mode. The DLC has previously been available as paid content on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions of the game.
> 
> While this serves as a confirmation that the mode will hit the PC, details are still light. Shacknews has reached out to EA to find out if "Onslaught" will be paid or free on the PC and if dedicated servers will be required or if the game now supports peer-to-peer networking. A response was not available at this time.



Source and Trailer


----------



## DOM (Jul 13, 2010)

so i been told this games better then MW2 is it true 

right now im playing the single player mode see how the game play is before i buy it

cuz i played MW2 on my nephews ps3 and it was fun but the single player was way to short imo

but is it worth the 50 buck havent played a game in a while had been like 2yrs since i been on stream lmao


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I do a little gardening as well.  I harvest poison hemlock cause I'm and man and we grow manly things.  Seriously, nothing wrong with having any hobby as long as you are not wearing pink.
> 
> I guess I am saying is stick with the other colors and tell everyone you are garden herbs and fresh vegetables.



I have a garden of Venus Fly traps, I sit in my chair and cackle madly thinking of world domination... too bad they only eat flys...



kid41212003 said:


> I want a pink AK-N94.



Whoa whoa, girls like to customize themselves with make up and such, but that doesn't mean you can take an AK47 or AK-74u and and AN-94 and just jam them into 1 gun.



DOM said:


> so i been told this games better then MW2 is it true
> 
> right now im playing the single player mode see how the game play is before i buy it
> 
> ...



It all depends on what you like. Most MW2 players don't even realize that rotating spawns suck, not much team work to be had or much tactics to be used, just run around like your half insane. BC2 isn't about the SP though, if you like larger maps, more tactical game play, more team work, this games for you. It's too bad you didn't look last week, Steam had insane deals and I think BC2 was only like $33.


----------



## DOM (Jul 13, 2010)

aww thats sucks lol but i havent got it yet... trying out the free copy lol i didnt get to finish the first part wife wanted to go to the store but i didnt like the flash back, i got tired of old guns from COD when i played on ps2 or wutever it had came out in forgot lol

but its just the intro then it goes to modern weapons ?


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 13, 2010)

modern weaps?

They're all modern 'cept for a few


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2010)

When do we get the new speact weapons? i thought they came with the new patch?


----------



## DOM (Jul 13, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> modern weaps?
> 
> They're all modern 'cept for a few



i havent got past the first part of the game cuz the wife.... but its doesnt all take place in the 40's right ? its like MW2 like newer/higher tech guns ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2010)

No once you finish that short little story, you go modern day when you have new weapons and gadgets


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 13, 2010)

DOM said:


> i havent got past the first part of the game cuz the wife.... but its doesnt all take place in the 40's right ? its like MW2 like newer/higher tech guns ?



Yup. Just the opening part of the game is WW2. They are setting plot.


----------



## DOM (Jul 14, 2010)

lets see if the kids let me play before she gets home from work in the moring... but hope it goes on sale again someone pm if it does lol


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 14, 2010)

The snipers use must be moderate ( only 1 member at team can use sniper ), I remember some great games muliti where it was forbidden. most people who use the sniper can not play in the battlefield ore they are very beginners.

Not good in certain maps almost all of the team uses the sniper. Lazy B""""rds !

I use the sniper for example when defend the OBJ and rarely when attack. 


Or those who waste helicopters just to go near the OBJ, or even worse go in the Hind alone!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 14, 2010)

Bad Company 2: Onslaught coming to PC



> PCGamer.com - Jaz McDougall | News | 13/07/2010 15:02pm
> 
> The consoles have had Battlefield: Bad Company 2’s Onslaught paid DLC for a while now, but DICE have just confirmed to PC Gamer that it’s coming to PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 14, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Bad Company 2: Onslaught coming to PC



I already posted that and no one cared.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1958469&postcount=7116


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

I want to shoot things that are controlled by people who think. I do like co-op games, but the game has to be made with it in mind, not patched in later, granted hey if its for free, count me in!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I already posted that and no one cared.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1958469&postcount=7116



i cared


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i cared



Get a room


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> The snipers use must be moderate ( only 1 member at team can use sniper ), I remember some great games muliti where it was forbidden. most people who use the sniper can not play in the battlefield ore they are very beginners.
> 
> Not good in certain maps almost all of the team uses the sniper. Lazy B""""rds !
> 
> ...



An excellent point and I couldn't agree more!  In fact it's a must IMO for the next patch to balance teams more effectively, it also then makes sure that all players are rounded in every class ( I know some players who are like only on rank 6 or 7 but have the M16 in assault for example, they have no experience points in any of the other 3 classes) and it's also easily done.  For anyone having played Day of Defeat, when you enter a game/team it gives you an option of what class is available for you to choose from, in 16 player games, each team has the option of 2 players per class, if sniper is already taken then the player must choose another class.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its go time bitches!
> 
> http://pics.livejournal.com/dreamliner/pic/0001g74y



Bah, standard US Army issue


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Bah, standard US Army issue



At least our cops carry guns and not long black dildos.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At least our cops carry guns and not long black dildos.



Some have a use for them, not me personally, and some would say thats why you have more cops that get shot


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At least our cops carry guns and not long black dildos.
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Y5TwdoOLPTI/RijCfoahIfI/AAAAAAAABX8/uj1dRnuc9E8/s400/HOT1868.jpg



Whats more of a deterrent ? Being shot or getting raped by two cockney guys with 30" dildo's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Whats more of a deterrent ? Being shot or getting raped by two cockney guys with 30" dildo's.



Our cops dont run away from teenagers throwing rocks at their cars  No rape if you got a handful of pebbles.


----------



## Glazierman (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd like to use my Saitek X-65f, but can't get it to work in BFBC2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Our cops dont run away from teenagers throwing rocks at their cars  No rape if you got a handful of pebbles.



Those are not "our" cops, neither were rocks the main concern, try petrol bombs..... they tend to hurt a little bit  and they won't run after them because there may be a much greater threat lurking around the corner


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Those are not "our" cops, neither were rocks the main concern, try petrol bombs..... they tend to hurt a little bit  and they won't run after them because there may be a much greater threat lurking around the corner



I wish I could find the video of the cop driving through a yard, then right after him is a kid throwing rocks. Cops over there seem more relaxed, people rarely get away here, or rarely get away with footage, but I can find videos of cops being taunted over in Europe by guys on motorcycles.

You guys have people throwing gas bombs at your cops?


----------



## lemode (Jul 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You guys have people throwing gas bombs at your cops?



Last time I threw a ‘gas bomb’ at a cop it got me out of a ticket…


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wish I could find the video of the cop driving through a yard, then right after him is a kid throwing rocks. Cops over there seem more relaxed, people rarely get away here, or rarely get away with footage, but I can find videos of cops being taunted over in Europe by guys on motorcycles.
> 
> You guys have people throwing gas bombs at your cops?



it's "Northern Ireland"......  it's now the protestant Marching Season, there is a history of violence, even since the treaty, the Republicans see it as deliberate provocation, the protestants beleive it's their right under democracy......are you not aware of the history?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> it's "Northern Ireland"......  it's now the protestant Marching Season, there is a history of violence, even since the treaty, the Republicans see it as deliberate provocation, the protestants beleive it's their right under democracy......are you not aware of the history?



I'm of Irish decent and I'm a protestant. You must really hate me now


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm of Irish decent and I'm a protestant. You must really hate me now



Lol I'm not Irish so no, and protestants make up 2/3rds of the population of NI.

On topic, that AN94 or whatever assault rifle it's called is pretty nice, making slow progress, but progress nonetheless, K/D ratio slowly improving and got a few more doggie tags......


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm of Irish decent and I'm a protestant. You must really hate me now



Nah we hate them protestant or catholic if they make trouble over there.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You guys have people throwing gas bombs at your cops?



I threw one in the grocery store last week and just 
hoped no one was coming up behind me to quickly. 
Potatoe Salad Farts !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> Last time I threw a ‘gas bomb’ at a cop it got me out of a ticket…



When did he wake up? And do you think he remembered his name?



Tatty_One said:


> it's "Northern Ireland"......  it's now the protestant Marching Season, there is a history of violence, even since the treaty, the Republicans see it as deliberate provocation, the protestants beleive it's their right under democracy......are you not aware of the history?



Nope, I know theres squabbles over junk, but not 100% informed on who owns what or who has what right where and who is the righteous ones, I tend to try and avoid drama or hearing about useless violence, especially between 2 civilized countries.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 15, 2010)

we should get a group together and storm a random server and take over


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2010)

Or at least ravenge their women, leaving red hair and freckles into their gene pools!


----------



## lemode (Jul 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When did he wake up? And do you think he remembered his name?



I calmly (and with a straight face) told the cop that I had to take a dump and that’s the only reason I was speeding. I was lying of course I didn’t really have to drop the cosbys off at the pool, my only saving grace was a hail mary 2 second ripper that prompted him to “say drive safe and good luck”


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> When did he wake up? And do you think he remembered his name?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I know theres squabbles over junk, but not 100% informed on who owns what or who has what right where and who is the righteous ones, I tend to try and avoid drama or hearing about useless violence, especially between 2 civilized countries.



There was a 300 year civil war between Republicans (Catholic) and Protestant (Loyalists)going on until a peace agreement was brokered about 10 years ago, thousands died, the British Army spent decades there trying to keep the peace so what you are seeing in the news now could be seen as progress in so much as very little firearms involved, 20 years ago there could have been 100 people on each side with heavy automatic weapons with the British Army stuck in the middle killing each other.  The vast majority want peace, there is still a minority, probably on both sides that don't..... some people sadly have lost too much to "forgive and forget".

End of a basic history lesson!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2010)

lemode said:


> I calmly (and with a straight face) told the cop that I had to take a dump and that’s the only reason I was speeding. I was lying of course I didn’t really have to drop the cosbys off at the pool, my only saving grace was a hail mary 2 second ripper that prompted him to “say drive safe and good luck”



Wow, I thought you were just joking, lol that is great, good luck


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 15, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> There was a 300 year civil war between Republicans (Catholic) and Protestant (Loyalists)going on until a peace agreement was brokered about 10 years ago, thousands died, the British Army spent decades there trying to keep the peace so what you are seeing in the news now could be seen as progress in so much as very little firearms involved, 20 years ago there could have been 100 people on each side with heavy automatic weapons with the British Army stuck in the middle killing each other.  The vast majority want peace, there is still a minority, probably on both sides that don't..... some people sadly have lost too much to "forgive and forget".
> 
> End of a basic history lesson!



Yeah responding to the irish with violence only makes it worse, If you kill one it pisses off the whole family. Best to try let them run out of steam.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 15, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah responding to the irish with violence only makes it worse, If you kill one it pisses off the whole family. Best to try let them run out of steam.



Sunday bloody Sunday?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 16, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Bad Company 2: Onslaught coming to PC



rockpapershotgun.com

DICE says: “The article published by PC-Gamer is not accurate. We are currently researching if Onslaught will be available for PC. No release date.”


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> rockpapershotgun.com
> 
> DICE says: “The article published by PC-Gamer is not accurate. We are currently researching if Onslaught will be available for PC. No release date.”



LOL!!

HEY gully, were is speact weapons?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 17, 2010)

Crap finally got the quad up and running, but now EA download manager is running script over the interface and I can't even get into it to download the damn game. I think I need to clean the registry and download again and not update adobe air. They say that is where the error is happening. Anyone else experience this ? Now I have to try and remember how to do it


----------



## Stak (Jul 17, 2010)

You know what i like? 

That i run this game at 45(L)-90(H) (avg round 60) FPS (this is at sp, at mp my avg is round 65), 1680-1050, all max, HBAO on, 32xAA... DX11.... While i had poorer fps with gtx275 no hbao 4xAA dx10...


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sunday bloody Sunday?



That was just a massacre I think. I don't know much about it though so probs best ask tatty he might have experiences of it.



GullyFoyle said:


> rockpapershotgun.com
> 
> DICE says: “The article published by PC-Gamer is not accurate. We are currently researching if Onslaught will be available for PC. No release date.”



Why wouldn't onslaught be available for the pc ?


----------



## Stak (Jul 17, 2010)

Forgot to post this, i can Finally go online again and join ranked servers  so now i can make character progress again . glad they fixed tgat  . So now i have reasons to play it. Im on vacation (looonnngg) so ill have to wait for that a bit


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Why wouldn't onslaught be available for the pc ?



Because all PC servers are hosted by players, so people either would have to rotate some Onslaught into their server (which would kick everyone else) or they would have to run a 4 player server. Unless they allow that mode to be hosted just from your home PC, which I'm thinking is what will happen.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Because all PC servers are hosted by players, so people either would have to rotate some Onslaught into their server (which would kick everyone else) or they would have to run a 4 player server. Unless they allow that mode to be hosted just from your home PC, which I'm thinking is what will happen.



Shouldn't it be upto the server admins choice if it rotates through onslaught ? I mean yeah it would suck if you got kicked from it but it's no big deal ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 17, 2010)

Upto rank 19 now, got the M16 as well, got my KD up to 0.98, still need to do some more stabbings though.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Upto rank 19 now, got the M16 as well, got my KD up to 0.98, still need to do some more stabbings though.



You are ranking up fast  But soon it'll end, the cap/points needed to rank up in 20+ levels are big and 30+ huge. Takes me a week to get a new rank (just got to 34).

Anyhow, you'll have everything unlocked before the ranking up will get slow. So doesn't really matter, I just don't get how people have gone to 50


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 17, 2010)

I am sorry, but I have gotten into Dragon Age and World of Goo....again.  I will not be on much this upcoming week.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Shouldn't it be upto the server admins choice if it rotates through onslaught ? I mean yeah it would suck if you got kicked from it but it's no big deal ?



If they want to change it while games are going. But in the end, they will end up changing it, if people are there to play conquest or rush then it changes to onslaught and thats not the mode they want to play, then they too will leave. Only way to do it right would be to rent a 4 man server for it.



OnBoard said:


> You are ranking up fast  But soon it'll end, the cap/points needed to rank up in 20+ levels are big and 30+ huge. Takes me a week to get a new rank (just got to 34).
> 
> Anyhow, you'll have everything unlocked before the ranking up will get slow. So doesn't really matter, I just don't get how people have gone to 50



I don't want to see that avatar around here anymore! I don't like when he gets angry.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanted to say this before, but Kurgan, while epic, at a glance your avatar looks like the sniper you play is in a wheelchair with a gun.

I think I will play me some Battlefield Tuesday for like 10 hours.  Hope to catch some guys online.  If you are and I am not on your friend list, Skype me or IM me on Yahoo!.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2010)

He is in a wheelchair, most people just ignore him thinking he ain't got no skill, but thats all part of the plan.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He is in a wheelchair, most people just ignore him thinking he ain't got no skill, but thats all part of the plan.



Batsniper: the crippled knight


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2010)

Rank 20 now..... KD upto 1.0...... I'm on my own today!


----------



## Stak (Jul 18, 2010)

I forgot what my kd and level is ill just check statsverse then 

EDIT: hmm...

Lvl26, KD 1.07 thought my kd was a bit higher


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't want to see that avatar around here anymore! I don't like when he gets angry.



Hehee, that's the best part  Even better when they come in two's 



Tatty_One said:


> Rank 20 now..... KD upto 1.0...... I'm on my own today!



Hmm, what's your incame nick? Could play some tonight. edit: nwm, found it and send request.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 18, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Hehee, that's the best part  Even better when they come in two's
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, what's your incame nick? Could play some tonight. edit: nwm, found it and send request.



Tatty 1


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 18, 2010)

Eat some and then I'm ready to go  (if you got the friend thingy)

edit: bugged friend requests don't go through :'(

Well got some Moderator tags 





Don't really play S-DM at all, but ace pin and best squad on that last, even though we missed the win with 50to49. Was the deciding death, tried to shoot against 2 dudes and lost.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 19, 2010)

i need moar tags.
meh


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i need moar tags.
> meh



I need more of your tags... mmmm mmmm


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I need more of your tags... mmmm mmmm



Bring it on.  Though if our history holds true, we will once again be put on the same team in the same squad.


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 19, 2010)

Only infantry server adive go to : Bierhalle



 no RPG noobs, no vehicles, no sniper weapons lazy bastards, no teamkill no baserape no spawnkill only infantry ... BUT grenade launcher allowed  :shadedshu... anyway the best server you feel like in a real war !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Bring it on.  Though if our history holds true, we will once again be put on the same team in the same squad.



Nothing wrong with that, then the rampage ensues. 



Animalpak said:


> Only infantry server adive go to : Bierhalle
> 
> no RPG noobs, no vehicles, no sniper weapons lazy bastards, no teamkill no baserape no spawnkill only infantry ... BUT grenade launcher allowed  :shadedshu... anyway the best server you feel like in a real war !



Sounds good, but if they allow noobtubes they should allow RPG-7, I could careless about the M2CG, but I likes my RPG, even if there is no vehicles. Granted without snipers I don't got many people to trace.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 19, 2010)

I want a mortar.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got to rank 21, damn that was a long slog, whats the M16A2 Special?  Any different from the standard?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nothing wrong with that, then the rampage ensues.



Yea, then the enemy rage quits after the 3 or 4 lose and they are replaced by worse players who make the kill all too boring.  Seriously, always fun to have someone who attracts as much BS as I do.  It keeps the game balanced out for me to 



Tatty_One said:


> Just got to rank 21, damn that was a long slog, whats the M16A2 Special?  Any different from the standard?



It got camo colors.....and cost real money to use.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Yea, then the enemy rage quits after the 3 or 4 lose and they are replaced by worse players who make the kill all too boring.  Seriously, always fun to have someone who attracts as much BS as I do.  It keeps the game balanced out for me to
> 
> 
> 
> It got camo colors.....and cost real money to use.



Wait what? You bought the camo packs for the PC? When could you even buy these things?


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 20, 2010)

wait What?
o.0


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 20, 2010)

*Back in the mix*

Got my quad up and new LG 27". Nice ! Gaming with a 5570HD , but my new power supply should be back soon and then my 4870 will go back in. This is Great gaming even with the 5570. Man these LG's are nice. Watched the Dodgers /Giants tonight. Sweet picture. Dolby Digital and 27" of real estate is a whole new experiance.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wait what? You bought the camo packs for the PC? When could you even buy these things?



You can't buy them yet, but if you search for SPECACT in your server browser, you might be able to find a server where you can use them for free...
I'm avoiding them so that I am not involved in any potential backlash from DICE.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 23, 2010)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wait what? You bought the camo packs for the PC? When could you even buy these things?



Buy the camo pack, hell no.  I don't usually throw my money away.  He asked what they were and I merely explained they are exactly the same as the regular versions, but camo colored.

I think you can get the pack for PC using a redeem code you have to buy from battlefield.ea.com, but I am cannot say for sure as I will not waste my money on it.  I will have to check because I will pay 2 or 3 bills to get rid of that stupid red hat on the Russian medic class.  I might as well just wondering around with my character screaming, "Kill me, kill me.  I still think I am hiding in these green bushes."


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hnm... are you sure? I'm using the native voices for Russia, and I don't think i hear Russian while playing US, or hearing US while playing Russia.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 24, 2010)

I leave my game on localized because I still think it is stupid we can't curse in chat, but the game characters curse all the time in the game.  US much more than Russia.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I leave my game on localized because I still think it is stupid we can't curse in chat, but the game characters curse all the time in the game.  US much more than Russia.



lol, that always made me laugh, just hear them yelling a bunch of swear words, then they sensor chat.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I leave my game on localized because I still think it is stupid we can't curse in chat, but the game characters curse all the time in the game.  US much more than Russia.



lol I love the engi's mouth


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 24, 2010)

If you are asking, yes.  It is still my favorite phrase in the game.

US Engi, "Hey wait up.  I can un-f^&k that s#!^!"


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 26, 2010)

*English*

Hey guys I just reloaded BFBC2 again on couple machines after being down for awhile. How do I set the arabs to english voices ? I know it is super simple I just can't remember how. I'm old and have CRS. Of course I've had that problem since I was a teenager. More like ADD.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 26, 2010)

I think they fixed the in game option menu.  Set the voices in the option menu to "Localized".  And they are Russians not Arabs.

If that doesn't work, you have to open the settings.ini file in the game folder where your saves are and set "LocalizedVoice = 1"  Or something to that effect.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I think they fixed the in game option menu.  Set the voices in the option menu to "Localized".  And they are Russians not Arabs.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you have to open the settings.ini file in the game folder where your saves are and set "LocalizedVoice = 1"  Or something to that effect.



Hating the Russians is so......80's! We are Americans. We hate is fads. Right now Arabs are our enemies! Don't you watch the news?! If John Wayne was still alive right now he would be making a propaganda film about an elderly ex-soldier dropped in the mountains of Afghanistan sent to kill Bin Laden with a catheter tube.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 27, 2010)

FYI:  There was some sort of EA server outage this morning, and now people on Twitter are complaining that all VIP content is missing.  I don't know if the PC version of BFBC2 is affected.

==================================================

This Xbox Life » Blog Archive » BFBC2 Map Pack 5 incoming (Wed, July 28th) 

From another source:  "White Pass Rush and Nelson Bay daytime Conquest tomorrow!"

==================================================

Another interview with the Battlefield Community Manager at EuroGamers.com

==================================================

This is not someone's personal frag-fest, it is well done Machinima:

Machinima - Battlefield Bad Company 2 - No Man Left Behind 

==================================================


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

noticed it was down earlier, someone went and made a thread about it.

its back now, but some servers are still down.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 27, 2010)

I just reached rank 24........ now it's jumped from a 32,000 point requirement (23 > 24) to a 65,000 point requirement for rank 25


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 27, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I just reached rank 24........ now it's jumped from a 32,000 point requirement (23 > 24) to a 65,000 point requirement for rank 25



Its not as hard as you might think.  You should be in the gold star range with several weapons.  So now is the time to pick a favorite and stick with it.  A gold star with a gun is 5000 points each.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Its not as hard as you might think.  You should be in the gold star range with several weapons.  So now is the time to pick a favorite and stick with it.  A gold star with a gun is 5000 points each.



Now that they count the M1 Garand and M14 kills, that is my favorite weapon. 30-06 rounds are better than 5.56.



Mussels said:


> noticed it was down earlier, someone went and made a thread about it.
> 
> its back now, but some servers are still down.



When is the TPU clan playing? i havent played with ya'll in a while.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I leave my game on localized because I still think it is stupid we can't curse in chat, but the game characters curse all the time in the game.  US much more than Russia.



You can curse, you just have to be creative about it. like misspelling words and using obscured words that would require levels of knowledge far above the causal gamer aka you have a degree. If all else fails, curse out the server admin or EA and DICE for being Phallus nursing, extreme nerf-herders.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Yea, then the enemy rage quits after the 3 or 4 lose and they are replaced by worse players who make the kill all too boring.  Seriously, always fun to have someone who attracts as much BS as I do.  It keeps the game balanced out for me to
> 
> 
> 
> It got camo colors.....and cost real money to use.



You mean like Kittensprinkles?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Now that they count the M1 Garand and M14 kills, that is my favorite weapon. 30-06 rounds are better than 5.56.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> When is the TPU clan playing? i havent played with ya'll in a while.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You can curse, you just have to be creative about it. like misspelling words and using obscured words that would require levels of knowledge far above the causal gamer aka you have a degree. If all else fails, curse out the server admin or EA and DICE for being Phallus nursing, extreme nerf-herders.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You mean like Kittensprinkles?



Multi-Quote....

Creeping my ratio to 1.5 ever so slowly. Loving the new patch.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 27, 2010)

If i get past 0.49 KD ill be happy. Hopin for 1.0 one day


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

we have a multi quote button, ducky. use it. i merged them for you... this time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2010)

So does anyone know what, and how they are calculated, Skill Level and Level. 

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/zenzimzaliben

Sometimes I can get higher than a 3:1 ratio and loose skill level points yet my Score Per Minute is very high so I know I was helping capture points and aiding team. 

My Level has been exactly the same since starting the game and I have over 210 hours of gameplay. I don't understand these two stats. 

I have googled before and all theories but nothing solid.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys can someone help me with settings to play online smoothly by looking at my system specs,just bought the game today finally for the PC.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 27, 2010)

I cant see specs kurosagi cause of web filter at work. it blocks certain buttons and features of tpu forums . But first lower AA, its a huge jump in performance for small loss of IQ. Try going to 2x then off if its still choppy. After that I usually take off shadows, distance view you may want to keep as it helps to see far in this game.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys can someone help me with settings to play online smoothly by looking at my system specs,just bought the game today finally for the PC.



Since your monitor supports 1680x1050 you should be able to run the game with almost all high settings. Maybe lower shadows, hbao off.

You best bet is to install FRAPS and jump in a single player game or multi with few players and see what your frame rate is doing, adjust accordingly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like we get our shot against DICE...



> If there was an opportunity for you to knife the developers of Bad Company 2, you wouldn't resist right? Imagine having DICE dogtags in your collection. At least five of them.
> 
> Well, now is your chance. Go ahead and make it happen. The Game with Dev event is now coming to PC and we are bringing five DICE -players with us. Always wanted to knife Demize99? How about blowing Bazajaytee up with a Carl Gustav? Epic roadkill on zh1nt0?
> Other players are Romeo DICE (special guest) and Stormonster.
> ...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 27, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Since your monitor supports 1680x1050 you should be able to run the game with almost all high settings. Maybe lower shadows, hbao off.
> 
> You best bet is to install FRAPS and jump in a single player game or multi with few players and see what your frame rate is doing, adjust accordingly.



I get about 40+fps on single player but when it comes to the multiplayer it drops alot,not sure why.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 27, 2010)

R18 servers coming - Electronic Arts UK Community

No one cares about the new map/modes coming out tomorrow?  Is everyone going to be playing StarCraft 2?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 27, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we have a multi quote button, ducky. use it. i merged them for you... this time.



Thanks, I didn't write them all at the same time so I did not use multi-quote even though I don't know how it works


----------



## burtram (Jul 27, 2010)

Nelson bay conquest is what i'm really looking forward to. though, white pass in rush mode might be interesting.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 27, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> If i get past 0.49 KD ill be happy. Hopin for 1.0 one day


You and me both. Mine has slowly stared to crawl up after getting a quad. Now I hope when I get the new power supply and have the 4870 back in it'll increase a little more. I have the same 
target as you. 1.0 would be nice. I did finally hit warrant Officer. Pretty close to having all my weapons too. I suck, but this game keeps you captivated.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 27, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> R18 servers coming - Electronic Arts UK Community
> 
> No one cares about the new map/modes coming out tomorrow?  Is everyone going to be playing StarCraft 2?



I don't know of many playing SC2, I havent been, nice to see a few more additions, but they are almost out of Maps to add new modes too, wondering if they will move onto completely new maps or not.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks, I didn't write them all at the same time so I did not use multi-quote even though I don't know how it works



Lets say you want to respond to 5 people. Normally for 1 person you would hit "Quote" and it would bring you to a new message and you can respond. But if you want to respond to all 5 of them, on each of their posts you hit "Multi-Quote", you will know that it has been hit if the words look like they been lit up. Then when you finally have all the posts tagged Multi-Quote that you want to respond to, you hit "New Message" or you can hit "Quote" on the final one, then it will bring you to the message where you can respond and it will look like this, when you finally respond to everyone.



> test



Response



> test



Response


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys can someone help me with settings to play online smoothly by looking at my system specs,just bought the game today finally for the PC.



I ran a dual core and still do on one computer playing it. I dropped my render ahead to 1 and same with Anti alias. Rendering ahead is in the game settings file in your documents.Post up your current settings and we can look at them and help more. 
1440x900 res max too. Your video card is defintely not the issue. I'm currently running it on my system and Med/High setting and all the adjustments above, but that is because I'm running a 5570 currently. 
If you get it set and you are getting fragged and swear you unloaded a whole clip in them first this game does that. It looks like it is playing OK, but needs adjustment. Took me a month of getting my ass handed to me to figure it out. Do it soon though so you don't totally screw your K/D ratio. Or adjust it accordingly then make a new profile.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

hbao off

aa to 1x

shadows to medium

everything else on high and you should do fine. if anything force DX9 render path via the config file and that should help it took the game from unplayable for a friend of mine on her 8800gt akimbo to silky smooth


----------



## Loosenut (Jul 27, 2010)

Nothin' to write home about  

I suck big time


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 27, 2010)

i havent played in months i should reinstall and play again


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 27, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> Nothin' to write home about
> 
> I suck big time
> 
> ...



Hey a couple more hours you get a 5000 point bonus for 24 hours.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 27, 2010)

That's odd bfbc2 stats say 1.41...guess they round up. I should start over. I would have much better stats. Oh well it's more about playing then scoring I guess. But I sure RAGE if I am doing poorly. haha.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 27, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Hey guys can someone help me with settings to play online smoothly by looking at my system specs,just bought the game today finally for the PC.



I Use textures=high, shadows=low, details&effects medium. HBAO=off, 2xAA, 8xAF.

Same resolution, so you might give those a go without AA. Low shadows so that smoke doesn't kill ATI fps. Shadows still looks fine in DX11, like soft shadows maxed in DX9.

And all the "use high" suggestions are silly, don't listen to them  (those are for GTX 460/HD 5850 or higher)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

not if he runs DX 9 mode in High he should be fine i as i said 19fps in DX10 on a 8800gt vs 47fps average in DX9 same settings forcing DX9 can make a huge difference alone


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not if he runs DX 9 mode in High he should be fine i as i said 19fps in DX10 on a 8800gt vs 47fps average in DX9 same settings forcing DX9 can make a huge difference alone



Yep, but DX11 is worth it with the pretty shadows alone and it runs (should run) faster than DX10. Haven't tested, highest DX setting the game/card supports always for me. Ran Crysis in DX10 too 



1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks like we get our shot against DICE...



Uuuh, I'll be there! Today was almost 30C/86F and Thursday should hit over 30C. Very hot here to Arctic Circle. But tommorrow should be a bit cooler, just in time for DICE killin' 

Even took out my CPU OC off, running stock (eeew :shadedshu). To give you an idea of the hotness. Current inside temp 26.7C/80F and it's middle of the night here now.



GullyFoyle said:


> No one cares about the new map/modes coming out tomorrow?



Yes we do, good. More maps the merrier, but they should have relesed these along with the 2 previous ones.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 28, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> R18 servers coming - Electronic Arts UK Community
> 
> No one cares about the new map/modes coming out tomorrow?  Is everyone going to be playing StarCraft 2?



I'd really like to see some new maps. Bring in some old BF2 maps


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

i need me some good servers to game on preferably with TPU action   friend me if you can 

Crazyeyesreaper = soldier name

crazyeyesreaper = steam name


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 28, 2010)

ya too bad TPU servers didnt stay long :/ 

I could never seem to find the right time when more than like 5-10 were on them


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

yea its a sad day cause i only play medic and tada i do my job as i revive ppl lol something most players dont do im tired of playing with idiots tho and pings are horrible im around 200ms - 300ms average now its utter crap


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea its a sad day cause i only play medic and tada i do my job as i revive ppl lol something most players dont do im tired of playing with idiots tho and pings are horrible im around 200ms - 300ms average now its utter crap



You must have a bad connection or aren't sorting by PING. I usually play in games that are under 60ms and check fairly often in game and it's usually 20ms higher then the server list.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 28, 2010)

ping says 23 in game jumps to 300

games that have 999ping i get 150 ms DICE's system is still ass backwards broken but what do you expect with only 2 PC coders and everyone else is in the console division hell after 3 months i can finally play the game in DX11 now its amazing / sarcasm

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...g-file-formats-build-processes-packaging.html 

also thats why new content wont really be coming and why BF has so many issues ^


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, they need new maps!
or at least bring in some BF2 maps


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Community Wednesday Update 6 & VIP Map Pack 5

VIP Map Pack 5 video

Server R19 Released!?

Part 2 of Battlefield Community Manager interview with EuroGamers.


----------



## lemode (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh my god I’m actually excited! Who the fu*k knew?!?1!one!

White Pass Rush!?

Nelson Bay Conquest?!

My two favorite maps just got a sex change operation…and I am happy about it!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 28, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> Yes, they need new maps!
> or at least bring in some BF2 maps



Here's a happy thought:  By my count, there are still 14 missing maps/modes before they have implemented all modes on the 10 maps released so far.  That means DICE can release 7 more "mode packs" before they are forced to offer something new!  Enough to take us to BCBC2 Vietnam, for sure!


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 28, 2010)

DICE is playing and server is there. Only problem 32/32 (99). So maxium of 99 players waiting and no more connection accepted to the server..

No way there will be even 50 players that will play less time that DICE dudes 

DICE game room: http://twitpic.com/29gf2v
DICE stormonster: http://twitpic.com/29gmqz
DICE kalms: http://twitpic.com/29gn0z
DICE skumgummi: http://twitpic.com/29gnau

Meh, I wanna kill them! 

edit: server change and I'm late again. Well ace pin at least on the mean time 
edit2: in queueueueueeu! think the server crashed, something like 63th, so waiting.. Heh, the notice text keeps going down everytime a new player joins/leaves the queue, looks funny. Oh and friends list crashed so that I can't close it, but can't restart now 
edit3: you are currently 53 out of 100 :'( They should kick everyone out after one round 
was 29th in queue, connection lost and now 75th... An hour waiting for nothing 

Finally got to play with them after 2h+ waiting  zh1nt0 and stormonster were on same team, so no killing. skumgummi sniped me 3 times with headshot and didn't even find him  zh1nt0 was ACE on last round they played with 16 rank, not bad at all  Pity they left exactly as clock hit 22:00, would have liked to play more.


----------



## Bow (Jul 29, 2010)

Was the problem with the game and AVG antivirus slow load times fixed with the last update?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 29, 2010)

I play often. I am a Team Based player. Feel free to add me (just let me know if you are TPU user) if you are the same. I use mumble or teamspeak. My handle is the same. ZenZimZaliben


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really like the new snow map, the one that was Rush. Need more maps with 4 flags, I dislike 3 flags, just too easy to run circle capping flags. 4 flags people get the stones to cross over and junk, just makes it much more fun.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i need me some good servers to game on preferably with TPU action   friend me if you can
> 
> Crazyeyesreaper = soldier name
> 
> crazyeyesreaper = steam name



Request sent


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah I added Crazyeyesreaper too. My steam name is SneakyFcknRusky but account is djpenman.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 29, 2010)

Feel free to add me. Soldier name: Hybrid_theory

I wont be on till after the weekend, as im stress testing my desktop right now, and going away for the weekend.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you guys running battlefield just fine?? because i seem to be only one gaining no increase in fps in either lowest setting and in dx 9 or whatever..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 29, 2010)

may be cause the 5750?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> may be cause the 5750?



I was able to run the game perfectly before.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 29, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> I was able to run the game perfectly before.



Try 10.4a drivers?

Ordered Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB today \o/ Should tame BC2 nicely, but will be a week until I get it (not local order).

40fps min without HBAO 4xAA 16xAF 1680x
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2010/07/12/nvidia-geforce-gtx-460-graphics-card-review/10

33fps min with HBAO 4xAA 16xAF 1680x
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...force-gtx-460-1gb-gtx-460-768mb-review-8.html

Come on money go fast to them, so they can process my order


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 29, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Try 10.4a drivers?
> 
> Ordered Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB today \o/ Should tame BC2 nicely, but will be a week until I get it (not local order).
> 
> ...



I have 10.7 now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone know if Kursah still plays? I know he played on the B.Y.O.B. server, just wondering as they just kicked me out of a round.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 30, 2010)

beuase u n ur M60 is n00b, h4x0r! tat wy u got kicked n0000bbbb.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 30, 2010)

lol that sucks kurgan must have been your elite skills made you look like a hacker granted EVGA servers are LOADED with hacks its kinda sad i wonder if they think that if they do better they get a better chance at EVGA prizes? eitherway in 2 days time ive seen 36 players kicked and banned for aim bots alone. Seems theres a new one around where ppl can shoot rockets through a building halfway across the map now as well lol oh and it seems shotguns ARE deadly at entire map distances as well  the things i put up with to potentially win some swag


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone know if Kursah still plays? I know he played on the B.Y.O.B. server, just wondering as they just kicked me out of a round.



Is their beerme server still going? I enjoyed it a lot until they went totally HC.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> beuase u n ur M60 is n00b, h4x0r! tat wy u got kicked n0000bbbb.



lol, nah the other side sucked. We had al lflags capped, but I kept noticing their side had 1 squad that had really good KDR, and it made no sense since they had no flags. Was only like 6 on each side and 1 of the mods kept yelling "no spawn camping", well I finally found him. Him and his squad we on top of the ship in Atcama, a place where you can't shoot cause linew of sight, they were just hiding, not capping anything and saying no spawn camping, so they just kept sniping fools standing at C waiting for people to come cap it.

So when I killed them I said "your sitting on the ship not capping anything, but you say don't spawn camp, when its almost impossible to shoot you up there". And the mod said something basically flaunting that he could kick me, so I said a bit more, said I didn't care, then I got kicked, sad thing is, I was completely right and the kick message was, that I was being the smart ass.



boise49ers said:


> Is their beerme server still going? I enjoyed it a lot until they went totally HC.



beerme was it, nevermind, mixed it up, thought it was BYOB, guess wrong server.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 31, 2010)

*Beer Me*



1Kurgan1 said:


> lol, nah the other side sucked. We had al lflags capped, but I kept noticing their side had 1 squad that had really good KDR, and it made no sense since they had no flags. Was only like 6 on each side and 1 of the mods kept yelling "no spawn camping", well I finally found him. Him and his squad we on top of the ship in Atcama, a place where you can't shoot cause linew of sight, they were just hiding, not capping anything and saying no spawn camping, so they just kept sniping fools standing at C waiting for people to come cap it.
> 
> So when I killed them I said "your sitting on the ship not capping anything, but you say don't spawn camp, when its almost impossible to shoot you up there". And the mod said something basically flaunting that he could kick me, so I said a bit more, said I didn't care, then I got kicked, sad thing is, I was completely right and the kick message was, that I was being the smart ass.
> 
> ...




Kurgan as soon as they seen your name come up 
after getting killed they probably all ran up there 
and hid. I would, you're a legend


----------



## lemode (Jul 31, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Kurgan as soon as they seen your name come up
> after getting killed they probably all ran up there
> and hid. I would, you're a legend



i’m pretty sure everyone on the server drops a little ham in their tighty whities the second the see kurgans name pop up...i know i did.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 31, 2010)

what server are you all playing on? I can not find any TPU servers


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

No TPU servers up anymore, just didnt have enough traffic, I usually play on 16 and 20 man Conquest servers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got 3 of Kurgans tags. He ain't unstoppable.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lurch grabbed a hold of me and you shanked me, the Adams Family is a great team, thats my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## lemode (Jul 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Lurch grabbed a hold of me and you shanked me, the Adams Family is a great team, thats my story and I'm sticking to it!



He gave you the ol rusty trombone did he?


----------



## Marineborn (Jul 31, 2010)

heres me waiting on battlefield 3...lol...*crosses arms and waits*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 31, 2010)

OMG....so the only combo that works for me to O/C the 4850 and have no crashes in game, is the 10.4a Preview driver.  Rock stable all day and its the only CCC that lets me O/C without resetting to stock clocks.....


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> OMG....so the only combo that works for me to O/C the 4850 and have no crashes in game, is the 10.4a Preview driver.  Rock stable all day and its the only CCC that lets me O/C without resetting to stock clocks.....



I will have my 4870 back in Monday when my new PSU gets here. Is the difference in DX 10 and DX 11 worth sweating for awhile ? I thought it looked good when I had my Dual core on DX 10 and my 4870 and setting at med & High. Maybe you shouldn't answer that question as I've pumped $500 bucks into upgrading the Processor and Monitor last month. Having a wifey is a pain.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe im a lil late, but have anyone know that you can access MoH beta on steam now? NA and steam only.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Maybe im a lil late, but have anyone know that you can access MoH beta on steam now? NA and steam only.



I got it thru EA about 2 weeks ago, and don't really care for it. This game is much better, guess now I'll I can hope for is Black Ops is good. Or wait for BC3 ! Just got the M16. I love this gun. Saves ammo and excellent range. 8/3 my first round and for me that is good, and it was a down and dirty round. Oh and this game is totally different going from a Dual to Quad core. 
No Hiccups at all !


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I will have my 4870 back in Monday when my new PSU gets here. Is the difference in DX 10 and DX 11 worth sweating for awhile ? I thought it looked good when I had my Dual core on DX 10 and my 4870 and setting at med & High. Maybe you shouldn't answer that question as I've pumped $500 bucks into upgrading the Processor and Monitor last month. Having a wifey is a pain.



DX11 ran better for me than DX10, cause its got better multithreading on the video side of things.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well at least you can play on DX11 smoothly,i get frame rate of 30-40 online but its not really smooth..


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Maybe im a lil late, but have anyone know that you can access MoH beta on steam now? NA and steam only.



i got it 2 months ago. I hate it!
It's like a bad mix of MW2 and BC2 w/o destructible environments.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 1, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> i got it 2 months ago. I hate it!
> It's like a bad mix of MW2 and BC2 w/o destructible environments.



What he said.  It tried so hard to be BFBC2 and MW2 and failed to be good at either.  You should try it.  It is amazing how obvious the stealing from those two games is and how unfun it manages to be.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 1, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I can never get people to get in the black hawk on the rare occasion that I play a map with one.
> 
> one time I had a guy that stuck with it, I flew circles and he just sprayed and prayed to his hearts content. he sucked; but since the other team couldn't seem to get a hit in we stayed up almost the entire round (seriously... I was following the most predictable flight pattern ever... a 40mm shot wouldn't have been difficult)
> 
> anyways, I think those things have under powerd guns. (and I miss my gunship rockets)



I miss the BF2 chopper controls and handling. I didnt need a joystick to fly transport, would have been nice. Now on BC2, the controls suck bad. I can hardly fly straight and do the combat drops I did in BF2.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 1, 2010)

Just acehived Rank 25 now, boy these ranks are a long slog now, I keep scrolling thru all my different weapons trying to work Gold Stars!  K/D is now upto about 1.2 but slow progress


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't believe I slept through my Spanish II oral exam I am so effing stupid. No more late night studying.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 3, 2010)

*Hijack*

This is kind of a hijack, but I know the most knowledgeable players are here. Anyway I have a LG 27" HD monitor TV combo. It will not let me set above 1650x1050. 1600x900 doesn't even show up as an option. It will let me set at 1080 P , but it is bright and looks grainy like it is to high. Just wondering is there a way to get the computer setting to set at 1920 x 1080 so that would be the native REZ ? My spec's show what I have as far as hardware. I have the 10.7 driver and CCC. Thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 3, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I can't believe I slept through my Spanish II oral exam I am so effing stupid. No more late night studying.



pendejo ?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> This is kind of a hijack, but I know the most knowledgeable players are here. Anyway I have a LG 27" HD monitor TV combo. It will not let me set above 1650x1050. 1600x900 doesn't even show up as an option. It will let me set at 1080 P , but it is bright and looks grainy like it is to high. Just wondering is there a way to get the computer setting to set at 1920 x 1080 so that would be the native REZ ? My spec's show what I have as far as hardware. I have the 10.7 driver and CCC. Thanks



check the res, it may be 1360x768 (or 1280x720) with 1080i as the secondary res.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 3, 2010)

Can you tell us the model number?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Can you tell us the model number?



It is this one.
LG M2762D-PM Glossy Black 27" 5ms HDMI Widescreen ...


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 4, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> This is kind of a hijack, but I know the most knowledgeable players are here. Anyway I have a LG 27" HD monitor TV combo. It will not let me set above 1650x1050. 1600x900 doesn't even show up as an option. It will let me set at 1080 P , but it is bright and looks grainy like it is to high. Just wondering is there a way to get the computer setting to set at 1920 x 1080 so that would be the native REZ ? My spec's show what I have as far as hardware. I have the 10.7 driver and CCC. Thanks



Hey bro, try this - 

Go to X:\Users\YourUserName\Documents\BFBC2\settings.ini

Open settings.ini with a simple text editor (notepad or wordpad).  Inside settings.ini you will have two lines.

Width=XXXX
Height=XXXX

Set your width to 1680 and set your height to 1050.  You should be ready to rock 

/edit

I realize that my solution may not be what you're in search of.

When you say "It will not let me set above 1650x1050". What is *it*?  Are you referring to Catalyst Control Center or the in game resolution settings you can choose from?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Hey bro, try this -
> 
> Go to X:\Users\YourUserName\Documents\BFBC2\settings.ini
> 
> ...



Also you might want to lock the ini file after you do that. Just remember that you cannot change any settings while its locked. The advantage is the game cannot change it back to the old resolution ether.


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 4, 2010)

Who here is sniping with slug rounds?  Have you ever been accused of cheating for slug rounding someone in the head?


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Also you might want to lock the ini file after you do that. Just remember that you cannot change any settings while its locked. The advantage is the game cannot change it back to the old resolution ether.



By locking you mean making the settings.ini file have a read only attribute?  I think that is one way to do it, if not the only.

Wanted to ask so we could help ol' boy out here


----------



## burtram (Aug 4, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Who here is sniping with slug rounds?  Have you ever been accused of cheating for slug rounding someone in the head?



I do all the time. And when they complain, I laugh.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Who here is sniping with slug rounds?  Have you ever been accused of cheating for slug rounding someone in the head?



meeee, and yes. snipers rage when i out snipe them with a shotgun.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> meeee, and yes. snipers rage when i out snipe them with a shotgun.



I snipe a lot (with a proper rifle) and it only bothers me if someone with a shotgun kills me in a single shot from 400+ metres..... sorry but thats total dog shite :shadedshu  .... and about as realistic as me killing everyone by throwing a feather at them..... i would hazard a guess that there is no shotgun in the world that would even hit a moving target at 400m, unless of course you called it a howitzer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> By locking you mean making the settings.ini file have a read only attribute?  I think that is one way to do it, if not the only.
> 
> Wanted to ask so we could help ol' boy out here



Correct. Make it read only.

Also I'm not sure if it was you or someone else to IM me last night when I was playing Transformers but whoever it was sorry I didn't respond. I was fighting Starscream.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Hey bro, try this -
> 
> Go to X:\Users\YourUserName\Documents\BFBC2\settings.ini
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll try it, but at 1920 x 1080. That is what I'm shooting for. My ATI card only lets me set it at that in HD mode which when running the computer looks like crap. I'll do this and see if it looks better.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2010)

Whats the model No of your monitor?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I snipe a lot (with a proper rifle) and it only bothers me if someone with a shotgun kills me in a single shot from 400+ metres..... sorry but thats total dog shite :shadedshu  .... and about as realistic as me killing everyone by throwing a feather at them..... i would hazard a guess that there is no shotgun in the world that would even hit a moving target at 400m, unless of course you called it a howitzer.



This is true and it may be a bit frustrating at times, but this is a game and made to have fun. 
I listen to the guys my son plays on MW2 on X-box and because he is really good he gets accused of cheating all the time. I hate MW2 for just that reason and the ridiculous perks. 
The hacks are bad too. I was getting sniped every time I spawned one time and it ended up being a guy way up in the sky. Once I found out where it was coming from it was fun to blow his ass out of the air though.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2010)

tatty_one said:


> whats the model no of your monitor?





lg m2762d-pm


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

ahah! i  think i know your problem.

try running in DX9 and see if the problem goes away... if it does, then your problem is ATI + DX10 + HDMI + win 7 = runs in 30Hz interlaced cause its a bitch


you could also move to DVI (on the monitor input, so no DVI to HDMI cables or anything) to get around it, which is what i did.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ahah! i  think i know your problem.
> 
> try running in DX9 and see if the problem goes away... if it does, then your problem is ATI + DX10 + HDMI + win 7 = runs in 30Hz interlaced cause its a bitch
> 
> ...


The only problem would be then I have a DDL audio issue. I have no interference thru the HDMI running thru the monitor and then into the receiver, but if run it straight from my sound card it is nothing but feedback. Maybe I should try the coaxial digital out off the mother board(gigabyte ma785gm-us2h). Will those work on a home theater reciever ?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> The only problem would be then I have a DDL audio issue. I have no interference thru the HDMI running thru the monitor and then into the receiver, but if run it straight from my sound card it is nothing but feedback. Maybe I should try the coaxial digital out off the mother board(gigabyte ma785gm-us2h). Will those work on a home theater reciever ?




with digital audio issues, its fairly simple.

your sound card must output a signal the receiver can decode. sounds like you may be encoding it in a format that doesnt work - dolby digital is 16 bit 44Khz for example, so if you somehow set it to 24 bit, its gunna spaz.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> with digital audio issues, its fairly simple.
> 
> your sound card must output a signal the receiver can decode. sounds like you may be encoding it in a format that doesnt work - dolby digital is 16 bit 44Khz for example, so if you somehow set it to 24 bit, its gunna spaz.



It is set at 24 bit. Thanks !


----------



## lemode (Aug 4, 2010)

sniping with slug rounds = awesome


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> meeee, and yes. snipers rage when i out snipe them with a shotgun.



I know it's unrealistic to snipe with shotgun but it's a game. And yes snipers do get rage when I outsnipe them. I've been banned from several servers for slug sniping because they thought I was cheating. Quite frustrating.


----------



## Ross211 (Aug 4, 2010)

lemode said:


> sniping with slug rounds = awesome



Sounds to me like they need to patch this.  Better get all the slug round snipin' pwnage in while you can.

You can't really shoot long distance with slug rounds in real life can you?  Maybe I'm totally wrong here, hopefully someone that knows can tell us.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Sounds to me like they need to patch this.  Better get all the slug round snipin' pwnage in while you can.
> 
> *You can't really shoot long distance with slug rounds in real life can you? * Maybe I'm totally wrong here, hopefully someone that knows can tell us.



NO you cannot


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 4, 2010)

There are some bad ass shotgun shells out there now. Rather then just have a big ole slug that comes out they now have 12 gauge SABOT slugs. Which is a much smaller slug round incased in a 12 gauge sleeve that breaks away after it leaves the muzzle, huge increase in distance (accurate up to 300m, with the perfect setup) and stability. Exactly the same technology used in M1A1 Sabot rounds. 120mm cannon shooting a 30mm Sabot round. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shotgun_slug#Saboted_slugs


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 4, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Sounds to me like they need to patch this.  Better get all the slug round snipin' pwnage in while you can.
> 
> You can't really shoot long distance with slug rounds in real life can you?  Maybe I'm totally wrong here, hopefully someone that knows can tell us.



No not with any actual hope of hitting a moving target.  And I agree Zim but as i said, in my experience most "enemies" don't stand still and from anything over about 75 yards moving it's just too un-reliable to use.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't the last patch kill the neostad sniping? Was a fun gun, but haven't used it since, as it won't work long range anymore.

Liking the White pass Rush map, finally got to play it a bit more. Oh and new GPU is coming UPS got the package. Next week will be BC2 in HIGH! 

Also made new avatar for my newest addiction


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 5, 2010)

i just want my shotgun to be what it should be a room sweeper i see other weapons drop ppl at close range in 2 shots yet a saiga will still take 4-6 shots so unless you have the extended clip your pretty much screwed and the regular pump action dosent cut it the spaz helps a bit in some situations but the only really usable shotty is the Saiga for obvious reasons and sadly i can get more kills faster with a pistol  wish a shotgun actually WAS a shotgun in this game


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper: use the assault shotgun addition? That is a one killer, down side is it takes forever to load and only 2 shots. Somehow you get more 40nm, which I don't get.

But spas-12 is good, why not give that also a whirl?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know when the best time to play this game online, as everytime i log on into MP I just keep getting fukin owned like a mofo, of course hacks galore, I wanna kill these fukers but whens the best time to avoid these bitches or would it depend on the servers i use??


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 5, 2010)

Aussies are full of hackers i tell ya.

Nah I'm just kidding, lol.

Probably try not to play on those servers. I don't play much like before, but i haven't seen any super uber hack yet.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 5, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Hey bro, try this -
> 
> Go to X:\Users\YourUserName\Documents\BFBC2\settings.ini
> 
> ...



It looks like crap either way when I run it at 1920x1080. 
I may have to redo my audio so I can run it thru DVI instead.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 5, 2010)

saiga has faster rate of fire and is my prefered weapon with an extended mag its 12 shots semi auto makes for quick work up close but just its my feeling the shotguns take way to many rounds at close range compared to other weapons

for a shotgun i shouldnt NEED better ammo up close seriously even bird shot to the face would kill you lol here i can unload 3 shots to the face at around 10 feet and still only take say 50% off an enemy which just isnt right since pull out the M1911 and bang bang dead

and for the record i play Medic ONLY because im sorry to say most ppl dont have the common sense to heal there team or revive them i tend to place in the top 4-5 players not from flag cap or K/D but from keeping my team alive through out the match.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Mussels I did everything you told me and 
now it looks great at 1080 p and the Sound Blaster works.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Thanks Mussels I did everything you told me and
> now it looks great at 1080 p and the Sound Blaster works.



glad to hear it's working for ya


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 6, 2010)

check out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w97EdAIAI-g&feature=related it rocks and brings me back to days of CS Source


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 6, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> glad to hear it's working for ya


Man this system runs smooth as silk at 1920x1080 on high now. 
I don't have DX 11 , but it sure is pretty.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 6, 2010)

I havent played in weeks. I've been playing transformers. I need to get back in a shank some people.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got plat on 40mm grenade and im on gold 9 for carl gustov and on gold 8 for that second pistol, the grech or whaever


----------



## computertechy (Aug 6, 2010)

still trying to get In a round, kill 3 enemies with cars.......been trying to do this for week 

then that's all my vehicle pins unlocked. 

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/computertechy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 6, 2010)

i havnt messed with that stuff yet. i tried so bad to hit people with the jet ski


----------



## computertechy (Aug 6, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> i havnt messed with that stuff yet. i tried so bad to hit people with the jet ski



actually that was 1 of the first one's i unlocked, god knows how......


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 6, 2010)

computertechy said:


> actually that was 1 of the first one's i unlocked, god knows how......



Me too.

The hit detection for vehicles is kinda inconsistent.  I got those pins by join a game just to run people over with a truck on Atacoma Desert.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 6, 2010)

Easy way to get that pin. Just stand on the back of a boat and shoot people with your gun. Unless they patched it, that's how I got it.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG is the game really 29USD now? Great deal!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Aug 7, 2010)

question, I have the chance to join MIAClan but in order to do so I must leave TPU clan. What are your thoughts.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

up to you man i keep TPU in my name for no other reason then TPU members know its me otherwise im not big on clans for many reasons but i dont feel like listing the bad run ins ive had with morons who run clans today


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey man, I was playing with you last night Crazyeyes. I had mad fun, we tore some people up.

My name is Cubensis on BC2, please add, and I would also like to become a part of this clubhouse  I just started really getting into this game.

I also need to update my rig specs on this website. I've been lurking lately and not posting like I used to.

Anyways, thanks for the add Crazy, and I hope to game with you and maybe some other people in this thread


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

yea i play every couple of days when i get the itch lol and yea i was on the same server today with gyst highway kicked some major ass


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah atacama desert(spelling?) is fun as hell. I am usually a sniper but I have nothing else to unlock on that class, and I need to start working on the other classes. 

Plus, getting up close and personal as one of the gunner classes usually means more points 

I do pretty well as a sniper though and I love getting marksman shots.

EDIT: Oh, and since I officially posted in this thread I'm going to change my clantag to TPU 

Oh, and I'm about to get on BC2 right now... 

Add *Cubensis* on BC2 guys, I'd love to game with more TPU members.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 7, 2010)

i play Medic ONLY i never play the other classes unless im forced to aka morons that cant do there jobs haha just look at my stats


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 8, 2010)

I played with Crazy too.  Good man to have around cause I tend to attract a lot of BS.  He understands a medic's role is to keep teammates alive and not sit on the front lines like they are Rambo.  Wait til the things calm down, shoot people in the back and revive fallen teammate.  If you can't, move to a safe location and wait for the respawners.  

* That Rambo comment applies to everyone, except for Kurgan cause....you know....he is fucking Rambo.  I seen it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 8, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> question, I have the chance to join MIAClan but in order to do so I must leave TPU clan. What are your thoughts.



After playing a round with your MIA buddies, I guess I will say I hope that wasn't the best they got.  They were down right weak on attack and defense.  And they were rude too.

Join whatever clan makes you happy.  I don't like structure or people telling me they are my "superior" because they were in group longer so I don't do clans.  I will keep my TPU tags to rep TPU and play with people I respect and know.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2010)

i just like having a squad i can depend on that means i hate snipers i hate being in a gold squad when the other 3 guys are snipers sitting at the safe zone in base sniping pisses me off.  When i have Highway in my squad we rape. Anyone here can attest i use a shotgun no matter WHAT with the m1911 as my side arm using shotgun clip upgrade and grenade upgrade for 2 nades.  And my K/D sucks but usually im always near the top for 1 reason.  I revive and i heal ALOT  and i must say im pretty god damn good as a secondary tank gunner had 1 guy didnt know what he was doing i took down 4 choopers and killed 10 enemies before the tank was blown up since he wasnt an engineer and i was of course medic haha. Give me a good squad that knows how to play there roll and ill do mine. When i play with Kurgan i have only 1 task and heres how it goes..


Spawn on Kurgan

follow kurgan 

fire fight begins 3 enemies drop kurgan is taken out

res kurgan

^ rinse repeat lol  

im not a CoD junkie i dont need kills there meaningless just because u can kill a guy dosent mean youve won the war 

i gave up on clans to many of them think there members are infallible and when caught cheating they deny deny deny untill its so blatant they just tuck there tail between there legs and run especially clans that run servers seen a player get banned only to magically get back on the server 10 mins later as the admin unbanned him go figure


----------



## Wile E (Aug 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> After playing a round with your MIA buddies, I guess I will say I hope that wasn't the best they got.  They were down right weak on attack and defense.  And they were rude too.
> 
> Join whatever clan makes you happy.  I don't like structure or people telling me they are my "superior" because they were in group longer so I don't do clans.  I will keep my TPU tags to rep TPU and play with people I respect and know.



I hate clans. They almost always end up turning into elitist assholes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> After playing a round with your MIA buddies, I guess I will say I hope that wasn't the best they got.  They were down right weak on attack and defense.  And they were rude too.
> 
> Join whatever clan makes you happy.  I don't like structure or people telling me they are my "superior" because they were in group longer so I don't do clans.  I will keep my TPU tags to rep TPU and play with people I respect and know.



Sounds like some people need to get rampaged, where and when?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I hate clans. They almost always end up turning into elitist assholes.



Clans think they are virtual gangs and all the internet is da hood and the own it. Bunch of pussy morons.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 8, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Clans think they are virtual gangs and all the internet is da hood and the own it. Bunch of pussy morons.



I enjoy clans because I like organized play; however, your statement is 100% correct, regrettably.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sounds like some people need to get rampaged, where and when?



Well Killer Rubber Ducky did say they were interest in a clan match.  I am always up to proving "military" tactics mean nothing in the face of really good players.  I will ask.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 8, 2010)

Well I'm not sure how much of a clan match it would end up being, we dont all have the same play schedule, and we didn't use vent much, just seemed those of us that played a lot thought a like and moved together well without even needing to say a word. But I would be up for some friendly games, wouldn't most likely be able to have a full TPU team, but a mix match, no vent, just see whos who of who.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 8, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I enjoy clans because I like organized play; however, your statement is 100% correct, regrettably.



Yes the structure is fun but the clan I used to be in were asking me to train pretty much every night  I was like wtf ?


----------



## lemode (Aug 8, 2010)

only a few people will bother showing up for a 'clan match' that have a TPU tag attached to their name.

i would show, but i still can't stand this game...


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 8, 2010)

Changing weapon's damage back and forth made me sick.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 8, 2010)

*Fusion*

Does any one run Fusion and if so does it work as well as advertised ?


----------



## lemode (Aug 8, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Does any one run Fusion and if so does it work as well as advertised ?



Works just like any other proprietary software.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2010)

if its amds fusion tool for shutting down processes that are uneeded then yea it works well on lower end systems higher end machines wont really see any benefit at all


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 8, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if its amds fusion tool for shutting down processes that are uneeded then yea it works well on lower end systems higher end machines wont really see any benefit at all


Not really worth it for Quad's and 6 cores I assume. Thanks !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2010)

yea not worth it now if its GTA IV i still some benefit from Fusion on my 965be about 4fps worth but its the only game that does


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 9, 2010)

w8 i heard clan match?

i might just dust off my m16 for this


gimme a date and time and I'll kill


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd play in a TPU match. If I had a real PC.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2010)

TPU as a clan....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I hate clans. They almost always end up turning into elitist assholes.



Most of the "clans" I have had interaction with have been of the "please join us and help us pay for the servers", just don't be an A-hole, friendly types.  Perhaps this is because I avoid the one's focused on organized competition.

Anyway, a lot of the people on my friends list seem to have stopped playing BFBC2, at least on a regular basis.  I'm looking to upgrade my list with active players.

I usually play almost every night, after 10 PM EST (when the kids are in bed).  Other times when the stars align.
I really enjoy being on TS/vent (since VOIP dicey in this game) with my teammates while I play.  I can join yours or I have TS2 and TS3 servers available for my use.

Add me as a friend if you are interested.  BCBF2 Game name:  Gully_Foyle_1
If you want to add me to the Club list, I play Engineer & Medic mostly.


----------



## lemode (Aug 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> TPU as a clan....
> 
> http://en.michaeljackson.ro/video/clips/beat-it(8)-m-6.jpg



more like TPU as a clan...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2010)

i wanna be the one on the right with teh raincloud


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've always said I Bring the Love, so I'[ll be the heart one.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 9, 2010)

I like my sleep, maybe i should be the one in the middle there with the moon


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2010)

ill take the rainbow cause theres always gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 9, 2010)

Well those evil little bastards are a gang, violent, and will kill you if you mess with their "kingdom".  I will be the one with the sunshine since I seem to be the visible to everyone all the time....or maybe that is just me.

I play a lot if you want to add me GullyFoyle.  At least 5 times a week.

And if they are still together, there is an actual Carebear's clan.  I have murdered them before in BF2.

P.S.  Crazy joined me with the worst clan ever.  MIA is pretty weak, but xIDx is just plan sad, cowardly stat padding posers.  They really know how to be peaceful in a WAR game.  I say to them, "Go Team Panzie!"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2010)

lol im slowly giving up on many of these servers alot of games i join i see 10-15ppl get kicked for hacks and the few times i get a good game with no hacks everyone i play with on my team tends to suck i know its a sad day when im the best player on my team 5 rounds in a row cause i SUCK at this game all im good at is using the damn paddles and dropping green boxes of super shrooms to make ppl happy


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 9, 2010)

Play only on Ranked servers with additional server security beyond Punkbuster. Servers I play in I very rarely see cheaters let alone people getting kicked. It does happen but not often..So and So kicked for AIMBOT... Lamers. On with the game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2010)

yea i tend to find ppl that can magically shoot through steel walls with a sniper rifle thats always fun and lamers sure but when that lamer kills you 7 times or 8times in a row before hes kicked yea it sucks ass  hackers glitchers aimbots should be ppl banned from the GAME for a set period of time
and each time caught it just gets worse and if they fail some super ninja police need to cut off 1 of there hands


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in favor of the hand cutting off proposition. Prop 5.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 9, 2010)

All in favour ? 

AYE!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2010)

I vote for gonads off!  no that won't work.... cheaters aint got no ballz.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 10, 2010)

We all agree that one of their body parts needs to be chopped off?
Good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree, it's possible to get hack like scores without hacking, I'm really shocked a lot of people I have played with get accused of hacking yet I really don't often, I slip under the radar I guess.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, it's possible to get hack like scores without hacking, I'm really shocked a lot of people I have played with get accused of hacking yet I really don't often, I slip under the radar I guess.



Hacking asshole stop playing and whoring all the points for yourself.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree, it's possible to get hack like scores without hacking, I'm really shocked a lot of people I have played with get accused of hacking yet I really don't often, I slip under the radar I guess.



good thing this game isn't about spelling and grammar, i can barely understand the latter half of your post.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 10, 2010)

Good thing this game isn't about spelling and grammar as I can barely understand the latter half of your post.

I mean if you want to be technical about it...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> good thing this game isn't about spelling and grammar, i can barely understand the latter half of your post.



What? You must have a hard time understanding English. It says, A lot of people I play with get accused of hacking, but I normally slip under the radar (aka I don't get accused of it).


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm not good enuff to get accused of hacking, apart from once when this guy said that I must have been  because I had too many 40mm nades, I kind of explained to him that I was assault and had an ammo box..... he said I was only supposed to use the ammo box to replenish other teammates and not myself


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm not good enuff to get accused of hacking, apart from once when this guy said that I must have been  because I had too many 40mm nades, I kind of explained to him that I was assault and had an ammo box..... he said I was only supposed to use the ammo box to replenish other teammates and not myself



 Thats great, stop cheating with your ammo box!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats great, stop cheating with your ammo box!



How dare he replenish his own ammo !!! Cut off his pinky.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 10, 2010)

how does anyone use a sniper rifle on every map the scope is filled with white and its impossible to see jack shit


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2010)

I had an old post that detailed new map/modes that were included in the last PC Patch. I saw some discussion today about the next map pack and decided to review this old post.  All the map/modes except two have since been released in Mode Packs, revealing what comes next.  The map pack numbers appear to the left of each map/mode:

Conquest
----------------
5 Nelson Bay - mp_008cq
4 Port Valdez - mp_012cq

Rush
----------------
5 White Pass - mp_007gr
4 Atacama Desert - mp_005gr

Squadrush
----------------
6 Laguna Presa - mp_009sr
3 Laguna Alta - mp_003sr

Squad Deathmatch
----------------
3 Nelson Bay - mp_008sdm
6 Panama Canal - mp_001sdm


Map Pack 1: March 2 (Game released!)
Map Pack 2: March 30
Map Pack 3: June 9
Map Pack 4: July 7
Map Pack 5: July 28

Map Pack 6 will most likely come out on the 18th or 25th of this month.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 11, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I'm not good enuff to get accused of hacking, apart from once when this guy said that I must have been  because I had too many 40mm nades, I kind of explained to him that I was assault and had an ammo box..... he said I was only supposed to use the ammo box to replenish other teammates and not myself



Yeah me either. I used to hear it with call of duty 4 though. Had 2 kids tell each other lets rape this guy and I went on to kill each of them about 10 times and died about 4 times. Right when the match ended they called me a fucking hacker. It was sweet just to tear their butts up though. It was on Bog too and that is one of my worst maps because of the darkness.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> how does anyone use a sniper rifle on every map the scope is filled with white and its impossible to see jack shit



He probably hides so you can't see him shit. Sorry just reading can't see Jack shit gave me a visual I didn't care to see


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2010)

lol well my point is when using the default sniper rifle i zoom in and a get a wash out like im staring at the sun but obviously im not cause its NIGHT time on the map 


also i find it utterly hilarious i can mix 12guage slug rounds with magnum ammo (say what??) but  i cant use magnum with extended shotgun clip

aka

i get longer range + extra damage with magn + slugs

but i cant get 12 rounds ont he saiga with magn ammo lol i find that funny as well


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 11, 2010)

hello everyone soon i will be ask for join in this club, i just ordered my BFBC2 and i will show u what can crazy Iraqis can do


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> hello everyone soon i will be ask for join in this club, i just ordered my BFBC2 and i will show u what can crazy Iraqis can do



Probably not shoot straight so empty a whole clip into the wall


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Probably not shoot straight so empty a whole clip into the wall



No,no thats Somalians. Iraqis build one helluva IED.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 11, 2010)

themailman78 said:


> no,no thats somalians. Iraqis build one helluva ied.
> 
> http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/ied.gif



omg !!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No,no thats Somalians. Iraqis build one helluva IED.
> 
> http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/ied.gif



That's no IED, that was a giant friggin Worm!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 11, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No,no thats Somalians. Iraqis build one helluva IED.
> 
> http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/ied.gif



Mail main, its not really fun thing to experience. i have been on the receiving end of those a bunch of times during my 2 deployments to iraq. it doesn't get better over time.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mail main, its not really fun thing to experience. i have been on the receiving end of those a bunch of times during my 2 deployments to iraq. it doesn't get better over time.




You should have tried a tour or two in Northern Ireland in the 80's, 70 IED's a day there.... not good


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 11, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Community Wednesday #8



> Are new maps coming for BFBC2 in the future?
> 
> Vietnam will bring more maps to BC2. Map Pack 6 is due for release next week. There will be more information on the maps coming for Vietnam the closer we get to a release date.


So, I guess Map Pack 6 is the 18th, then...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Interesting, they keep mentioning Vietnam like it's an addition to BC2, but I just have a feeling that it will be it's own game. Otherwise you would need to toggle modes to switch between campaigns, and servers that switch between eras would have to boot people.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, they keep mentioning Vietnam like it's an addition to BC2, but I just have a feeling that it will be it's own game. Otherwise you would need to toggle modes to switch between campaigns, and servers that switch between eras would have to boot people.



It will require BFBC2 to be installed.  It sounds to me like it will be the same deal as the Special Forces add-on for BF2.  It required seperate servers.  It was an island unto itself, never mixing with the "vanilla" servers, or playlists.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't see any [TPU] servers out there, so I didn't think you'd mind this post.  Let me know if there is an issue...

I've set up a somewhat different Bad Company 2 Server, if any of you want to try it out.
It's a 16 player server, located in Dallas Texas, USA.  If there are eight or less players on the server, it will cycle through all the Conquest and Squad Deathmatch maps.  If there are more than eight players, it will cycle through ALL of the Conquest, Rush, and Squad Deathmatch maps.

I call it "Maximum Variety".  It's alternating Conquest (1 round, and Rush (2 rounds, attack/defend), with a Squad Deathmatch map thrown in every 4th map.

The server is not standard Hardcore (minimap & crosshairs, etc., are enabled), but has several settings that DICE considers "Hardcore":

*Friendly Fire is On*.  If you shoot your team mate, they will die.  That's just the the way I think it should be played.
Hopefully, this being on will affect some of the standard strategies people have been using in Rush, ie, mortaring or lobbing grenades or Gustavs in to the Mcoms while several of your team mates are guarding it, impervious to your mayhem.
I don't think this affects how mines work.  I haven't tested how this affects C4 on the UAV/jeeps/choppers, but I assume it will destroy the vehicle now.
Tank drivers will have to learn to sit still in their tank while it's being repaired, and not run over their engineer team mates, or they won't be repaired.

*3D spotting is Off*.  Spotting works like it did in BF2.  Spotted players will show up on the minimap, and the main map, but will not show up in the main view with triangles over their head!

Everything else on this server is set at default ("core").  Like a lot of people, I would have been happy if they had recreated the BF2 experience with a new engine.  This is one of the goals I had in mind when setting up this server.  If the server becomes popular, upping the player count to max is certainly a possibility.

Additional settings:

*Killcam is On*.  I know this one is controversial to some people.  Especially for noobs, but even for some veteran players that I know, spawn...die, spawn...die a few times without ever seeing your shooter = rage-quit. Not fun.  Turning the tables and getting revenge on the guy that killed you five times in a row?  Fun!  Good for you that you know some great sniping spots...find a few of them and learn to rotate through them.  Also, this setting means the server is teabag enabled!  (Important to some people I know!)

*Teams are randomized on every map change*.  A third party program is being utilized to shuffle the teams, preserving squads.  If you are in a squad with your buddies, your whole group is moved together.  Squads and players are ranked based on their performance in the previous round, and an attempt is made to evenly distribute the skill across the teams.  Hopefully, this keeps the games competitive and prevents one side from dominating across several rounds, until all the people on the other side just leave in disgust!

Here is the server info



In game you can search for just "GFC" (Upper Case!) in the server name filter, and make sure Hardcore servers are not filtered out.

Feel free to use our TeamSpeak 3 Server at  64.34.171.212:9996

This servers tag line is:  IN WAR THERE ARE NO RULES! If it's in the game, it's fair game.  Adapt, overcome, or GTFO!

Let me know if this sounds interesting to you, or if you have any other suggestions!

See you on the Battlefield!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm on it now waiting for anyone to join.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

i guess ill hope on for a short try at this 

its fun but like most servers lately i get massive lag attacks randomly when playing completely kills the mood


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i guess ill hope on for a short try at this
> 
> its fun but like most servers lately i get massive lag attacks randomly when playing completely kills the mood



You guys are good.  Hopefully the day I meet up with the legendary Kurgan, I am on the same team .
Thanks for stopping by!

My observations:  Not having 3D spotting On makes having working voice comms even more valuable, and spotting overheat even more annoying! 

Hope you can stop by again.  If you're free Friday night, check in on the server.  I have  invites out to several groups, hopefully the server will be humming.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah that was good it really got tense when more people got on the server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Gully I tossed a link to your server on the OP so people know what to look for, I'll have to hop in sometime and play, I like the rules you got setup. I'm more of a Conq fan though, don't really like Rush or SDM, but I'll change it up to play with some TPUers again.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

give it a run kurgan it was a blast i prefer conq as well 99% of the time but the SDM was an awesome break from the usual just wish the servers didnt have massive lag spikes lately dont know if anyone else has noticed it but randomly in matches ill encounter crippling lag for a few moments then everything is fine for another 5-6mins


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 12, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> give it a run kurgan it was a blast i prefer conq as well 99% of the time but the SDM was an awesome break from the usual just wish the servers didnt have massive lag spikes lately dont know if anyone else has noticed it but randomly in matches ill encounter crippling lag for a few moments then everything is fine for another 5-6mins



I have not experienced such lag spikes.  Sounds like a local network issue to me.  Something else running on your PC, or another connected device in the house spiking bandwidth?


----------



## Millennium (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a big BF2 fan. is this worth £13?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2010)

nope my ping is usually steady around 95-145ms and i know fellow TPUers that game with me on other servers have the same issues also been on a few servers where lag was so bad in situations that half the server population quits due to a 32man match being run on a server that should only be 16man i havent had this issue till the new server patch they released a little while back before that never had an issue


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 12, 2010)

> I'm a big BF2 fan. is this worth £13?


 Yeah its a fun game. I played BF2 a little, but lag/slow load times/performance issues made me hate it in some ways. But this game is fantastic


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 12, 2010)

BC2 is super cheap now.

maybe I'll dust off my bc2 and kill some of you(for old times sake)



It's been a long time since I've felt the cold sharp plunge from Kurgan's knife.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 13, 2010)

any particular time yall wana play ill bring the rest of my clan so we can show u how its done


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 13, 2010)

Millennium said:


> I'm a big BF2 fan. is this worth £13?


Just got my BF2 up and going again. I'm gonna play some tonight. almost 1 am here in Idaho. 
BFBC2 is this and A LOT more. Great game. Taxes the resources though so if your a teabagger you won't like the taxes :  )
Update: I got on tonight and it put me one servers that said they had ton's of people and there was only me there.
Gonna have to figure that one out.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> any particular time yall wana play ill bring the rest of my clan so we can show u how its done



We barely have any people that play, and we haven't ever really used any sort of communication, so if your looking for a competitive clan scrim, it's probably the wrong place to look. But I'd be up for playing with you guys, some TPUers some of you guys, in a server, whoever goes on whoevers side and have some fun.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> We barely have any people that play, and we haven't ever really used any sort of communication, so if your looking for a competitive clan scrim, it's probably the wrong place to look. But I'd be up for playing with you guys, some TPUers some of you guys, in a server, whoever goes on whoevers side and have some fun.



I'm in.  I am sure I can get MIA clan to fight us.  They have the servers for it and I see no issue with them willing to play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I'm in.  I am sure I can get MIA clan to fight us.  They have the servers for it and I see no issue with them willing to play.



Oh I'm in too, I just don't want a bunch of douche bags using vent to communicate attacks to get all giddy about killing a few TPUers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

lol id be in but i need to know when and where


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol id be in but i need to know when and where



exactly


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 13, 2010)

and if im in ill be medic + saiga + magnum + slugs for a potent room sweeper life saver

 mofos better watch out


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 14, 2010)

If I'm back in town I'd be happy to join in. Ill see if Reayth can join in too.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 15, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Probably not shoot straight so empty a whole clip into the wall





TheMailMan78 said:


> No,no thats Somalians. Iraqis build one helluva IED.
> 
> http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/ied.gif





Animalpak said:


> omg !!!





Tatty_One said:


> That's no IED, that was a giant friggin Worm!





brandonwh64 said:


> Mail main, its not really fun thing to experience. i have been on the receiving end of those a bunch of times during my 2 deployments to iraq. it doesn't get better over time.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/P1010068.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/P1010284.jpg
> ...





Tatty_One said:


> You should have tried a tour or two in Northern Ireland in the 80's, 70 IED's a day there.... not good




LOL, Iraq take head titles again, hehehe  , it was a jock guys
guys it's just a game and i don't expect even good ping but i should give it an try, it's worth for sure and nothing fun more than see yourself play with your friends in TPU


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2010)

Got my first platinum tonight, with the UMP-45


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 15, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Got my first platinum tonight, with the UMP-45



Do you ever play on European servers?  I only ask because I was killing some guy several times with a very similar name to your TPU name


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2010)

Not that I know of, Tatty.  My BC2 name is [TPU]MT Alex.  Maybe there is some righteous dude from Montana named Alex trapped in Europe?  It could happen.


----------



## mithrandir (Aug 15, 2010)

Well, I finally got BC2 and started playing a few days ago. Unfortunately, I'm getting my ass handed back to me on a silver platter 


BTW, how can I choose class or so I have to unlock these?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2010)

mithrandir said:


> Well, I finally got BC2 and started playing a few days ago. Unfortunately, I'm getting my ass handed back to me on a silver platter
> 
> 
> BTW, how can I choose class or so I have to unlock these?



make sure your on ranked servers and you should be able to choose with kit you start with when you first join the server and waiting to spawn.

My suggestion is to unlock everything for each class before using the same guns over and over again, it also helps leveling up as well


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 15, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find the banner that is in my sig?  I can't remember where the heck it's located.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 16, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the banner that is in my sig?  I can't remember where the heck it's located.



Copy Link Location...


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Gully.  No wonder I couldn't find it at BattleTracker, it was at BattleStats.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 16, 2010)

Rank 27 now, damn this is slow progress, I just keep cycling through certain weapons in each category to get gold stars to help, I must be getting better though, I hardly ever get a negative K/D these days 

The thing is with me, my average game does not see a lot of kills, I will perhaps get 14 kills to say 9 deaths but I try very hard to stay alive (without camping!)although I see a lot of guys running around like headless chickens perhaps getting 25 kills a game but with 20 - 30 deaths, I don't see the point of this in a squad based game especially in Squad deathmatch as every time you die, you are effectively handing the opposition a step closer to their win, yes you might increase your own rank faster but at the cost of your squad indirectly..... am I one of just a few here?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm with you there Tatty, but I have been know to go on headless rampages from time to time, but those usually don't involve me dieing, and there is a lot of stabbing related deaths to come of it.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 16, 2010)

usually when I go on a headless chicken rampage its more like a massacre... but thats because my UMP is so lethal haha 106 Kills per hour with that gun.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 17, 2010)

Mail man was nice and brought goodies! (not TheMailMan )

Just the big fan for me, though not installed yet.






Old card above and new below





There my baby purrrs 





Finally BC2 runs good =) Still keeping details on medium, rest high, a I've yet to OC this thing. Got to pop details to max too soon, don't think I've hit under 40FPS, but I like it to go faaaaast


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Now just to get 1 more and max it out, I hear those 460's are great for the price.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Now just to get 1 more and max it out, I hear those 460's are great for the price.



No SLI in this mobo and one is enough  Killing Floor was hitting 90FPS constant maxed out, seems like it's capped  Once I get some sinks done on the memory and rest of not already sinked hot parts, then I'll venture on to some OC and max out.

And yes these are great and this model silent even on load  No more bogging down on smoke. With 5770 it was impossible to shoot from M3A3 Bradley gunner position, while driver was firing away. Zoomed view all you got was smoke and explosions and no FPS.

Oh and was busy playing, forgot to post this here:
http://eu.evga.com/articles/00568/

Same EVGA Gaming BC2 event that was before, but EU version this time. Started Monday, still plenty time to play, but registration needed to be done earlier


----------



## mithrandir (Aug 17, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Finally BC2 runs good =) Still keeping details on medium, rest high, a I've yet to OC this thing. Got to pop details to max too soon, don't think I've hit under 40FPS, but I like it to go faaaaast



I'm sure you can max out and it'll still run without slowdown.

I run my rig on max 16csaa and is around 40-60fps (full hd)


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Rank 27 now, damn this is slow progress, I just keep cycling through certain weapons in each category to get gold stars to help, I must be getting better though, I hardly ever get a negative K/D these days
> 
> The thing is with me, my average game does not see a lot of kills, I will perhaps get 14 kills to say 9 deaths but I try very hard to stay alive (without camping!)although I see a lot of guys running around like headless chickens perhaps getting 25 kills a game but with 20 - 30 deaths, I don't see the point of this in a squad based game especially in Squad deathmatch as every time you die, you are effectively handing the opposition a step closer to their win, yes you might increase your own rank faster but at the cost of your squad indirectly..... am I one of just a few here?



You play just like me Tatty. If you need help you have to chase them down. I see tons of base rape now too. If I get on a good team based server I run at at about a 1.0 K/D ratio. Maybe this is why the price has dropped so much for the game. I still think it is ten times what MW2 is though. I hope to mother earth that Black ops is what I hope for.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> You play just like me Tatty. If you need help you have to chase them down. I see tons of base rape now too. If I get on a good team based server I run at at about a 1.0 K/D ratio. Maybe this is why the price has dropped so much for the game. I still think it is ten times what MW2 is though. I hope to mother earth that Black ops is what I hope for.



Yeah, you know, I would like to see a little more thought in these squad based FPS, for example, lower rank score requirements BUT you only get points (kills) for a positive K/D ratio at the end of a game (example: 12 kills 6 deaths = 6 points) so everyone needs to be more realistic and not get killed as much, after all we aint cats and we don't get 9 lives in real life, that way this game really would be a tacticians dream, add to that only one class type per squad so you get an even balance of firepower in each squad, first to arrive on the server and into the squad gets to choose from all 4 classes, 2nd guy gets to choose from remaining 3 classes etc etc a bit like day of defeat Source in that respect, all of that combined would make the gameplay better IMO at least from a squad/tactical perspective.....but I am sure there are lots of "Headless Chickens" out there that would disagree, well if they do they can go play MW2 which is specifically developed for the Headless variety in any case


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Mail main, its not really fun thing to experience. i have been on the receiving end of those a bunch of times during my 2 deployments to iraq. it doesn't get better over time.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/P1010068.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/P1010284.jpg
> ...



I never said they were "fun". I was just stating a fact in Iraq they build one helluva IED.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I never said they were "fun". I was just stating a fact in Iraq they build one helluva IED.



Oh yes they do! alot os stubborn Americans think Iraqis are primitive and dumb but they are very smart when it comes to wiring up those types of devices. we once recovered an IED that was wired with GPS allocators with way points that were about 50 feet apart down the road to judge when the Humvee was coming and the speed it was traveling so once it came within 5 feet it would detonate! 

They use surveillance cameras to watch the road and do analysis on when we come by each day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Oh yes they do! alot os stubborn Americans think Iraqis are primitive and dumb but they are very smart when it comes to wiring up those types of devices. we once recovered an IED that was wired with GPS allocators with way points that were about 50 feet apart down the road to judge when the Humvee was coming and the speed it was traveling so once it came within 5 feet it would detonate!
> 
> They use surveillance cameras to watch the road and do analysis on when we come by each day.



What would you expect from one of the oldest cultures in the world? Honestly we are dealing with the "rednecks" of that nation. G-d help us if the Iraqi people were united against us. The whole situation just sucks.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, you know, I would like to see a little more thought in these squad based FPS, for example, lower rank score requirements BUT you only get points (kills) for a positive K/D ratio at the end of a game (example: 12 kills 6 deaths = 6 points) so everyone needs to be more realistic and not get killed as much, after all we aint cats and we don't get 9 lives in real life, that way this game really would be a tacticians dream, add to that only one class type per squad so you get an even balance of firepower in each squad, first to arrive on the server and into the squad gets to choose from all 4 classes, 2nd guy gets to choose from remaining 3 classes etc etc a bit like day of defeat Source in that respect, all of that combined would make the gameplay better IMO at least from a squad/tactical perspective.....but I am sure there are lots of "Headless Chickens" out there that would disagree, well if they do they can go play MW2 which is specifically developed for the Headless variety in any case



that just excludes lower skilled players from ever ranking up.

the rich get richer, the poor get poorer - and stop playing such an elitist game.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> that just excludes lower skilled players from ever ranking up.
> 
> the rich get richer, the poor get poorer - and stop playing such an elitist game.



Lol, you could argue just the opposite, seeing as mostly it's the better players that run around like "Headless Chickens"..... so if the better players kill less, the worse players die less?  and of course, you get a more realistic strategy, unless of course you know people who get shot 25 times in a 15 minute battle and still live?  Those lower skilled players of course don't rank up as fast as the better skilled players.... but isnt that the way it should go anyway?  By the way, i categorise myself as a lower skilled player


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2010)

This is why i like hardcore better than core.... (waiting on the E-bashers). In hardcore it makes the amount of bullets less for someone to die and sniper rifles as powerful as they are suppose to be. only thing i dont like is the long range shot gun slug shots, that is crap


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is why i like hardcore better than core.... (waiting on the E-bashers). In hardcore it makes the amount of bullets less for someone to die and sniper rifles as powerful as they are suppose to be. only thing i dont like is the long range shot gun slug shots, that is crap



Yeah, don't get me wrong, i love the game and I understand where Mussels is coming from but I do have a couple of fundemental issues, like the shotgun slugs, like the fact that if you shoot someone in the body with an M95 Sniper rifle at over 200 metres they dont die when in fact, even with kevlar the exit hole would tear most of their back off but I appreciate for the sake of gameplay some sacrifices have to be made, I just think dying (or not) is as important as killing but is not really represented as such in the game, there is little incentive to stay alive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2010)

a 50 cal sniper rifle will kill anyone no matter how much body armor they use so yea i get were your comming from tatty! i fired barret 50cals in Kuwait with or sniper platoon and we were shredding 5 inch thick steel sheets like a hot knife through butter. they really shouldnt have put it in the game unless it was like the super secrete sniper rifle you get at a high level that kills anything 1 shot (hardcore or core) and would destroy vehicles (with a decent amount of shots). having the 50cal do the same damage as the others is stupid.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> a 50 cal sniper rifle will kill anyone no matter how much body armor they use so yea i get were your comming from tatty! i fired barret 50cals in Kuwait with or sniper platoon and we were shredding 5 inch thick steel sheets like a hot knife through butter. they really shouldnt have put it in the game unless it was like the super secrete sniper rifle you get at a high level that kills anything 1 shot (hardcore or core) and would destroy vehicles (with a decent amount of shots). having the 50cal do the same damage as the others is stupid.



realistic sucks in most games. a lucky shot with a 9mm handgun to the face is gunna kill anyone, a single bullet wound has anyone not on drugs on the ground screaming his dick off, oh yeah and people dont respawn.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2010)

lol yea you gotta give alittle in the "what kills and what dont" but some things should have not been touched


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2010)

50 cal bullets have been used in almost all MP FPS titles I can think of, and none of them ever have been 1 shot to the body killers. They want people to be able to use legendary weapons, but they don't want them to be that OP. If they didn't put those weapons in the game people would be upset, and when it comes down to something like a sniper rifle, they would have to leave out all of the bolt action rifles because realistically they should all 1 shot kill to the body, so Recon wouldn't really be Recon. It's more about the play style of the class.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 17, 2010)

ok, so I reinstalled the game after months of not playing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok scrizz lets play right naw! i think your still on my FL


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 17, 2010)

my TS3 server is up and running for anyone who wants to play. a few of us were online together. i will be playing tonight most likely if we want to get the crew back together.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, I hate when someone's head is peeking over an object and you light his skull up directly with bullets and he still does not die. It's not like you're missing and hitting the jacket. And do they take into account that some teams wear a hat and some wear helmets. 

The game has some realism issues but it's still better than anything else out there IMO. Medal of Honor may be better. Battlefield 3 is coming out soon too, which is awesome! I hope they reintroduce zip lines like in bf2: special forces or whatever.

And yeah, if you get hit by a barret period you should be blown to bits and as good as dead if not instantly killed. If that bullet hit your hand or apendage it would disappear. If it hit your midsection you would be blown in half.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2010)

I know what your talking about big, it annoys me a lot of the time because I catch snipers doing it. You can barely see the top of their head, their gun and their neck are behind cover, yet they can shoot you and even if you hit them right on top of the head it doesn't actually hit them. So they end up shooting through whatevers in front of their gun and yet they are not hittable.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 17, 2010)

yup its not just sniper either i see that ALOT with m60 users and even carl gustav and RPG users its getting fucking ridiculous to be blunt about it


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 17, 2010)

So it's everybody.  Height advantage FTW!


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 17, 2010)

mithrandir said:


> I'm sure you can max out and it'll still run without slowdown.
> 
> I run my rig on max 16csaa and is around 40-60fps (full hd)



Yep, tried it now and in the 50s with all high 4xaa 8xaf. Sure is perty maxed out, well HBOA still missing, got to try that some day. GPU load also went up, now it was about 80% avarage, so upping details made FPS stay the same GPU load just increased 

Pity server lag doesn't go away no matter how much power you got under the hood. Was in couple almost unplayeble servers and both still full with 32 gaming away. Maybe they don't know of something better 

Kinda hard to get headshots if target jumps 1 meter to the right instantly  24 markmenship headshots missing, don't even have 500 sniper rifle kills yet 

edit: anyone know a good map for this?

Careful Guidence 1 # of RPG v. Heli kills left


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 17, 2010)

bigboi86 said:


> OMG, I hate when someone's head is peeking over an object and you light his skull up directly with bullets and he still does not die. It's not like you're missing and hitting the jacket. And do they take into account that some teams wear a hat and some wear helmets.
> 
> The game has some realism issues but it's still better than anything else out there IMO. Medal of Honor may be better. Battlefield 3 is coming out soon too, which is awesome! I hope they reintroduce zip lines like in bf2: special forces or whatever.
> 
> And yeah, if you get hit by a barret period you should be blown to bits and as good as dead if not instantly killed. If that bullet hit your hand or apendage it would disappear. If it hit your midsection you would be blown in half.



Medal of Honor is a Hybrid MW2. I didn't' like it at all. 
Treyarch is doing Black Ops so I'm hoping it turns out OK.
Yeah I watched some 50 cal Barrett footage from Afghanistan where they 
hunted Taliban. It exploded any part of the body it hit. One guys who was 
hit in the chest just blew him into little bits.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> my TS3 server is up and running for anyone who wants to play. a few of us were online together. i will be playing tonight most likely if we want to get the crew back together.



Can you PM me the IP and password?



boise49ers said:


> Medal of Honor is a Hybrid MW2. I didn't' like it at all.
> Treyarch is doing Black Ops so I'm hoping it turns out OK.
> Yeah I watched some 50 cal Barrett footage from Afghanistan where they
> hunted Taliban. It exploded any part of the body it hit. One guys who was
> hit in the chest just blew him into little bits.



Can you PM me the link to said video


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 17, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you PM me the IP and password?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you PM me the link to said video



It was when we went there under Bush, so it was awhile back, 
but I will search and see what I can come up with.
This is a smaller version of the original:
http://revver.com/video/466882/50-caliber-sniper-damage-in-afghanistan/


----------



## Crazykenny (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanna join 

My ingame nickname is: [I2T] Crazykenny
The classes I use the most are Assault and Recon.
Assault
Primary: The AN-94 Akaban with RDS and Assault Marksman Handling Improvement
Secondary: The Rex Revolver
Gadget: RDS and the AMHI.
Vehicle: Extra Vehicular Armor

Recon
Primary: M-95 .50cal anti material rifle.
Secondary: The Rex Revolver
Gadget: Mortar and Motion Sensor
Vehicle: Extra Vehicular Armor

Add me if you people want some games.


----------



## bigboi86 (Aug 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It was when we went there under Bush, so it was awhile back,
> but I will search and see what I can come up with.
> This is a smaller version of the original:
> http://revver.com/video/466882/50-caliber-sniper-damage-in-afghanistan/



That needs to happen in this game


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 18, 2010)

I like hardcore but most hardcore servers turn into every1 sniping


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 18, 2010)

I would be okay with that if they made everything else just as realistic. 40mm grenades have a 5m-15m kill radius, meaning if you're in it you're dead. Rocket Launchers are even more powerful.

How many RPG rounds do you think you could really carry, in combat.

m95 is a massive rifle and not mobile at all. 

Running and firing a LMG with accuracy?

There are tons of problems. But if BFBC2 was as true to life as possible then it would be the worst game ever but a pretty good simulator. Everything could potentially kill you. You couldn't carry hardly anything. 

It's a game and to pick a part things that don't seem absolutely realistic is about the same as pointing out that Fred Flintstone probably couldn't really propel his car with his legs.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you PM me the IP and password?



It is the same as before.  Should still be posted on the first page.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 18, 2010)

all i care about is the retarded aspect that a shotgun needs slugs AND magnum ammo to even be semi effective lol a ump 45 in 2 shots up close is far more deadly then a spaz 12 with no ammo upgrades its rather lopsided to an extreme in that case.

and id like a PM on the TS3 info as well please woot nevermind laughing man posted what i needed to know lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 18, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup its not just sniper either i see that ALOT with m60 users and even carl gustav and RPG users its getting fucking ridiculous to be blunt about it



Well to be fair, M2CG and RPG's are over the shoulder fire, but yeah anything that fires bullets shouldn't work in those situations.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> all i care about is the retarded aspect that a shotgun needs slugs AND magnum ammo to even be semi effective lol a ump 45 in 2 shots up close is far more deadly then a spaz 12 with no ammo upgrades its rather lopsided to an extreme in that case.
> 
> and id like a PM on the TS3 info as well please woot nevermind laughing man posted what i needed to know lol



I like shotguns, but I never use them at range, yeah it's cool to get a headshot from a long ways out, but I just use the buckshot and magnum ammo with the USAS and it's great, and sometimes I pick up the 1 shot shottys and have fun, just have you have to be deadly accurate, because if you miss your dead, but if you hit, they are dead.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 18, 2010)

yea thats just it kurgan using saiga close range with shells + magn ammo still takes 3-4 hits close range where i can pull out the M1911 and 2 body shots close range seems to drop an enemy just seems to lopsided in that regard  my kill ability will all pistols close range body shots is higher then shotguns same distance aka less then 20 feet

and i never did bother looking for the ts3 info a pm would be nice im lazy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> It was when we went there under Bush, so it was awhile back,
> but I will search and see what I can come up with.
> This is a smaller version of the original:
> http://revver.com/video/466882/50-caliber-sniper-damage-in-afghanistan/



Those are goats. Not Taliban


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2010)

In case you doubted:

Map Pack 6 Pic

There should have been an announcement today, but the Community Manager was sick.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> In case you doubted:
> 
> Map Pack 6 Pic
> 
> There should have been an announcement today, but the Community Manager was sick.



is that out for PC?


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Those are goats. Not Taliban



That wasn't what the first release of it said. I'am gonna have to research some more. 
Sure looked like human parts flying off to me  Still if you got hit with one
no body armor is going to protect you with that velocity and weight of bullet.

Yeah there seems to be some controversy over authenticity of this. Half say it is real the other say BS.
Guess it is one of those thing you have to let yourself decide. 

http://realcombat.blogspot.com/2006/09/50-cal-sniper-rifle-in-afghanistan.html


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> In case you doubted:
> 
> Map Pack 6 Pic
> 
> There should have been an announcement today, but the Community Manager was sick.



Man they sure could liven up our day by giving us actual new maps. 
That would be great. I can think of quite a few parts of the first player 
that would have great areas for maps.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is that out for PC?



Tomorrow.  Or later today, depending on where you are.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Give it time but check out this guy......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZLsPoC6Mo4&feature=player_embedded

Hes one damn good UAV pilot.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Give it time but check out this guy......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZLsPoC6Mo4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Hes one damn good UAV pilot.



He sure likes them roadkills. I can't even fly one


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 50 cal bullets have been used in almost all MP FPS titles I can think of, and none of them ever have been 1 shot to the body killers. They want people to be able to use legendary weapons, but they don't want them to be that OP. If they didn't put those weapons in the game people would be upset, and when it comes down to something like a sniper rifle, they would have to leave out all of the bolt action rifles because realistically they should all 1 shot kill to the body, so Recon wouldn't really be Recon. It's more about the play style of the class.



I hear what you are saying, I supppose my point really is.... what is the point in waiting right to the end of the recon "class up" to get an M95 if it gives you no advantage over other Sniper weapons?  As I see it, each weapon has it's different strengths but if ALL of them need a headshot for a single shot kill beyond a couple of hundred metres then we might as well have just had the M24 at the beginning with no others, you expect to get an improved weapon with more attributes and/or firepower as you progress.  Of course the same applies to the other classes to a certain degree but surely the whole point of playing through recon is to finish up with a superior weapon.... in fact the M95 is less accurate than the M24 or Gol and outside of that couple of hundred metre radius it is no more effective..... in fact not so sure it is any more effective inside that radius due to it's slightly inferior accuracy.



GullyFoyle said:


> In case you doubted:
> 
> Map Pack 6 Pic
> 
> There should have been an announcement today, but the Community Manager was sick.




I got an e mail from them yesterday.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I got an e mail from them yesterday.



Them?

==================================================

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  "Map Pack 6 for Bad Company 2 is out! Enjoy Squad Deathmatch on Panama Canal and Squad Rush on Laguna Presa."

==================================================

DICE wins European Games Awards for Battlefield Bad Company 2 in the following categories:

Best European Game  <--<<<  The top award!

Best European Gamedesign
Best European Action Game

==================================================


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 18, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Them?
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> ...



Sorry..... EA


----------



## lemode (Aug 18, 2010)

rehashing maps and nothing really new. so glad i don't waste my time playing this, still!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 18, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2 / VIP Map Pack 6 - Trailer HD 

Looks like just about all of Panama Canal is being used for SQDM.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it would be safe to say, that as a community that started with the earlier battlefield titles (pretty much any of them) we were/are expecting bigger, at least 64 man support. but all dice is putting out is smaller. I would be trilled at these new game modes, except that I'm bored with the small, bottle-necked maps we already have.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 18, 2010)

Mind if i join up?  Boneface-CoRe*Boneface- Sniper, Assault, Engineer


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2010)

I always have trouble roadkilling people with the UAV.

You should have never let me see people being killed with its smoke bombs, cause I thought I was the only one who used them.  Time to go kill people.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 18, 2010)

lemode said:


> rehashing maps and nothing really new. so glad i don't waste my time playing this, still!



Well you sure still spend a of time in this thread pointing out how you don't play anymore (and otherwise being negative)


----------



## lemode (Aug 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well you sure still spend a of time in this thread pointing out how you don't play anymore (and otherwise being negative)



that happens on public forums. don't like it? block me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2010)

lemode said:


> that happens on public forums. don't like it? block me.



consider yourself blockatieled








(yes, its a joke)


----------



## lemode (Aug 19, 2010)

Mussels said:


> consider yourself blockatieled
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...usx/Demotivational Posters/Blockatiel.jpg&t=1
> 
> ...



rofl...blockatiel ftl!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 19, 2010)

Since its been about 3 months since I've played........

Last drivers I have installed is 10.4 and I keep seeing bad things said about drivers since with BC2. Is this all past and is it even worth changing from them to 10.7s?

Only have a single 5870 right now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 19, 2010)

My game plays just fine.  I have one very small issue with Atacoma Desert, but %&$^ that map.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 20, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Since its been about 3 months since I've played........
> 
> Last drivers I have installed is 10.4 and I keep seeing bad things said about drivers since with BC2. Is this all past and is it even worth changing from them to 10.7s?
> 
> Only have a single 5870 right now.



I don't even have an ATI card, but I talk to a lot of BFBC2 guys, and word I hear is if your main concern is BFBC2, stick with 10.4, with the load fix patch.  There are only issues to be had with newer versions, not improvements.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 20, 2010)

It is good to have Scrizz back on the field.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 20, 2010)

so whats the deal with bc2 and teh 5870 ? use 10.4 drivers only or else problems ?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2010)

Not 10.4, but 10.4a preview driver. However, for Crossfire, 10.6 works best. 10.7 is garbage on all performance fronts...from artifacting and horrible anisostropic filtering, to bad AA performance.

Oh, and v-sync has been broken for Crossfire for months now, too, just FYI.


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 20, 2010)

my main question is will i have issues running bc2 on a non CF 5870
i don't want to go back to doing the driver dance i just want the damn thing to work right, if that's the case i might just have to buy something ferni based even tho i really don't want to.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2010)

max out all settings, turn HBAO off, v-sync off(since doesn't work, but does lower performance)AA off, AF @ 4x, is good for 2560x1600 on single 5870. I cannot get v-sync working at all on 5870 currently. One of many things to look at this weekend for me.

for Eyefinity, medium settings, or two cards, same settings. I notice a huge loss of in-game "scoring ability" with anything more than that9in other words, PC's performance is too slow, affecting online gameplay accuracy).


----------



## Batou1986 (Aug 20, 2010)

wow that's a huge res right now im running all med settings detail on high 4x AF @1680x1050 and its decent tho there can be some lag spots such as 2 tanks and a helo all clustered together and then blowing up

so hopefully i can run high settings with 2x aa or does it do the same thin on the 5xxx series as this where AA kills the game if you zoom in with anything


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't get any slowdown anymore. They have updated the drivers well enough now I stay well above 60 FPS with everything at max.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that's your cpu that helps, mailman. I get slow downs on occasion, even with Crossfire. He's got E8400 dualcore.

Nice avvy, BTW. Interesting choice, that one...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 20, 2010)

Just getting back into this game. Can't wait to play tonight!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I think that's your cpu that helps, mailman. I get slow downs on occasion, even with Crossfire. He's got E8400 dualcore.
> 
> Nice avvy, BTW. Interesting choice, that one...



You know who it is right?


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> my main question is will i have issues running bc2 on a non CF 5870
> i don't want to go back to doing the driver dance i just want the damn thing to work right, if that's the case i might just have to buy something ferni based even tho i really don't want to.



10.4a here, with a single 5870 and no problems.  Ever.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 21, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> my main question is will i have issues running bc2 on a non CF 5870
> i don't want to go back to doing the driver dance i just want the damn thing to work right, if that's the case i might just have to buy something ferni based even tho i really don't want to.



I've yet to really have any issues with my HD5870...been using it since about a week after the game's official release. I run 1920x1080, 4xaa, hbao on, everything cranked up to the max...runs great now and has for quite a while. I know there were some issues early on..but those were quickly fixed iirc...I'm on 10.6 w/o issues...I haven't even looked into updating drivers since everything works so well.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 21, 2010)

10.7 did not change anything related to BC2 to my knowledge.  It did add hardware support for VLC and fixes for several Eyefinity bug fixes.


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 21, 2010)

Finally reached level 50.  Now what?  Wait for BF3?


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 21, 2010)

Starcraft 2. lol


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 21, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Finally reached level 50.  Now what?  Wait for BF3?



Geez:shadedshu  That's a no brainer - look at porn


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You know who it is right?



Benny Hill.

Loved that damn show. I can still hear the chase music in my head. lol.


----------



## sapetto (Aug 21, 2010)

BC2 promo - 33% off 
You can get Bad company 2 at EA store for 20$ (PC downloadable) and 29$ for the regular version.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Benny Hill.
> 
> Loved that damn show. I can still hear the chase music in my head. lol.



I bet a lot of the young bucks on TPU have no idea. I used to love the "old man" he had on that show.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I bet a lot of the young bucks on TPU have no idea. I used to love the "old man" he had on that show.



A legend in the UK!


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 22, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Not 10.4, but 10.4a preview driver. However, for Crossfire, 10.6 works best. 10.7 is garbage on all performance fronts...from artifacting and horrible anisostropic filtering, to bad AA performance.



Very good to know about the crossfire. Just got a 5870 with a free Evga X58 board off ebay. Just hope it all works (even though he said it all did). Just that whole too good to be true thing.

Though I've just got a single monitor so no concerns about Eyefinity.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I hear what you are saying, I supppose my point really is.... what is the point in waiting right to the end of the recon "class up" to get an M95 if it gives you no advantage over other Sniper weapons?  As I see it, each weapon has it's different strengths but if ALL of them need a headshot for a single shot kill beyond a couple of hundred metres then we might as well have just had the M24 at the beginning with no others, you expect to get an improved weapon with more attributes and/or firepower as you progress.  Of course the same applies to the other classes to a certain degree but surely the whole point of playing through recon is to finish up with a superior weapon.... in fact the M95 is less accurate than the M24 or Gol and outside of that couple of hundred metre radius it is no more effective..... in fact not so sure it is any more effective inside that radius due to it's slightly inferior accuracy.



Yeah, the M95 at the end with no real gain sucks, but you also get basically a tie for the best Sniper Rifle to start out with off the bat, unlike other classes that have to dig deep to get theirs.



lemode said:


> rehashing maps and nothing really new. so glad i don't waste my time playing this, still!



Most of us still haven't played as much as you yet, I finally just hit rank 38, but I don't think I'm even over 200 hours yet.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 23, 2010)

sapetto said:


> BC2 promo - 33% off
> You can get Bad company 2 at EA store for 20$ (PC downloadable) and 29$ for the regular version.



I bought this an hour ago (great deal thanks for the headsup) but I still have not recieved an email or anything and my card was charged.. is EA normally slow?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, I got Lt. Colonel today.  I am a little over 200 hours.  Close to Plat for the M416 and I guess I will stick with Recon for a while after that.

While the M24 you start with is easily the second best, arguable the best Sniper Rifle.  People still don't get the kit says RECON and not SNIPER, but I digress.  I will brag a little and say that I am pretty good at the kit especially in Squad Deathmatch.  Setting that asside, almost every gun for Assault is good in its own regard.  The F2000 is the only low point and it is still good for prey and spray at close range.  Engineer easily gets the short end of the stick for starting equipment.  The Scar-L is nice to replace it, but not the best the kit has to offer IMO.


----------



## shevanel (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I got the game installed but during installation punkbuster showed some fail and now I get kicked off the servers within 2 minutes or so.. what do I need to do to fix this issue?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2010)

shevanel said:


> Hey guys, I got the game installed but during installation punkbuster showed some fail and now I get kicked off the servers within 2 minutes or so.. what do I need to do to fix this issue?



Go here....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117152


----------



## lemode (Aug 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Most of us still haven't played as much as you yet, I finally just hit rank 38, but I don't think I'm even over 200 hours yet.



i think i capped out at about 540 before uninstalling the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> i think i capped out at about 540 before uninstalling the game.



 Yeah, in the amount of time you put in those hours, it's going to make anyone hate it. I'm still loving the game, but if I had played that much in that amount of time, heck even if I had 540 hours in right now, I probably would no longer play the game. I would look back and say it was great, and that I enjoyed it, but that I got my time out of it and I'm done.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2010)

hell, i'm done with it at 85 hours...


----------



## ERazer (Aug 23, 2010)

been playing this game for awhile now currently lvl 35 and havent even touch the SP lol


----------



## lemode (Aug 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, in the amount of time you put in those hours, it's going to make anyone hate it. I'm still loving the game, but if I had played that much in that amount of time, heck even if I had 540 hours in right now, I probably would no longer play the game. I would look back and say it was great, and that I enjoyed it, but that I got my time out of it and I'm done.



don't get me wrong...i may not be excited about rehashed content...but dispite any hicups the game may had while i played it, BFBC2 was one of my favorite FPS's. i didn't put 500 + hours into either MW games and i only put about 300 hours into borderlands. most people on the game boards should know that i played the everloving shit out of borderlands!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 23, 2010)

guys i just receive my BFBC2 today, so guys any tips for installation or in registering, and i have 2 questions cuz this is first time i buy original game 
1-how much can i register with my key, cuz i remember one time a buy an original anti-virus and it was just three times only for register so u should count your formatting times, is the BFBC2 have same thing or not
2-i hear u should put the CD all the time when playing is that right, and can i find or use original NO-CD crack 

thanx guys


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> don't get me wrong...i may not be excited about rehashed content...but dispite any hicups the game may had while i played it, BFBC2 was one of my favorite FPS's. i didn't put 500 + hours into either MW games and i only put about 300 hours into borderlands. most people on the game boards should know that i played the everloving shit out of borderlands!



I love(d) borderlands as well, and I'm happy they're putting out real dlc now (actual plot progression, new guns/lvls... ect) unfortunately i just can't get back into it. even with the new content


----------



## lemode (Aug 23, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I love(d) borderlands as well, and I'm happy they're putting out real dlc now (actual plot progression, new guns/lvls... ect) unfortunately i just can't get back into it. even with the new content



i grinded out all 4 classes within the first month of release. i never even DLd the DLC. haha. can't stand the thought of EVER going through that game again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> i grinded out all 4 classes within the first month of release. i never even DLd the DLC. haha. can't stand the thought of EVER going through that game again.



I just install Knoxxx DLC got it for like 4$ on sale the other day!


----------



## lemode (Aug 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just install Knoxxx DLC got it for like 4$ on sale the other day!



i heard that moxxi and dr ned are pointless DLCs from my console tard friends. but knoxx is worth while.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> don't get me wrong...i may not be excited about rehashed content...but dispite any hicups the game may had while i played it, BFBC2 was one of my favorite FPS's. i didn't put 500 + hours into either MW games and i only put about 300 hours into borderlands. most people on the game boards should know that i played the everloving shit out of borderlands!



Yeah, I don't really care about map remakes, I think I only like a few of the redone maps.



Black Haru said:


> I love(d) borderlands as well, and I'm happy they're putting out real dlc now (actual plot progression, new guns/lvls... ect) unfortunately i just can't get back into it. even with the new content



I feel the same, was a great game, but I got my time out of it, the first DLC killed the love when I finished it in 40min.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i just receive my BFBC2 today, so guys any tips for installation or in registering, and i have 2 questions cuz this is first time i buy original game
> 1-how much can i register with my key, cuz i remember one time a buy an original anti-virus and it was just three times only for register so u should count your formatting times, is the BFBC2 have same thing or not
> 2-i hear u should put the CD all the time when playing is that right, and can i find or use original NO-CD crack
> 
> thanx guys



Ok since no one else will answer you Ill try. 

1. Once you register your game its tied to your email account. So just make sure you use a legit e-mail and that key will forever be yours no matter how many installations you do.

2. Not sure honestly. I got mine off of Steam.


----------



## mithrandir (Aug 23, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> 2-i hear u should put the CD all the time when playing is that right, and can i find or use original NO-CD crack
> 
> thanx guys




There's an option when installing it asks if you want to choose to have cd or no-cd installation. I've set mine up to run without CD.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

lemode said:


> i heard that moxxi and dr ned are pointless DLCs from my console tard friends. but knoxx is worth while.



You are wrong sir! the zombie and knoxx are like about 3-4hr add ons with tons of jobs to do and things to find


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i just receive my BFBC2 today, so guys any tips for installation or in registering, and i have 2 questions cuz this is first time i buy original game
> 1-how much can i register with my key, cuz i remember one time a buy an original anti-virus and it was just three times only for register so u should count your formatting times, is the BFBC2 have same thing or not
> 2-i hear u should put the CD all the time when playing is that right, and can i find or use original NO-CD crack
> 
> thanx guys



You should have purchased it off steam cause it doesnt have DRM so dont have to worry about un activating keys when reinstalling and junk


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> You should have purchased it off steam cause it doesnt have DRM so dont have to worry about un activating keys when reinstalling and junk



Hes from Iraq man. I doubt they offer Steam there. As a matter of fact Brandon you should have hooked up with hayder last time you were deployed. How cool would that have been?!


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 24, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i just receive my BFBC2 today, so guys any tips for installation or in registering, and i have 2 questions cuz this is first time i buy original game
> 1-how much can i register with my key, cuz i remember one time a buy an original anti-virus and it was just three times only for register so u should count your formatting times, is the BFBC2 have same thing or not
> 2-i hear u should put the CD all the time when playing is that right, and can i find or use original NO-CD crack
> 
> thanx guys



I have downloaded mine with EA download manager probably 
10 times on 3 machine with no problem.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 24, 2010)

guys thanx for replays, i complete the install and register online, so it tell seed update but i have problem when download updates, about 15% files and download interrupted tell file missing, so can i download the updates as package with resume compatibly and install later.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 24, 2010)

guys o leave the game on update and go sleep cuz internet be faster in late of night now im wake up show the update is complete and say do u want start play now i say no cuz im late on my work, so im going try when i back to home


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 24, 2010)

All the FAQ's on BFBC2 & Copy Protection:  blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/01/26/BFBC2-PC-Copy-Protection.aspx


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2010)

So whats the deal with this new server? I have checked on it almost every night I have played and it's always empty. Same with the TS server.

My handle is ZenZimZaliben or Dr.zzz . Started a new profile think I'm 38th level and 16th level. Starting over was a good move. Makes me want to play the game again. Once I plateau my new profile I am going to be done with this game.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So whats the deal with this new server? I have checked on it almost every night I have played and it's always empty. Same with the TS server.
> 
> My handle is ZenZimZaliben or Dr.zzz . Started a new profile think I'm 38th level and 16th level. Starting over was a good move. Makes me want to play the game again. Once I plateau my new profile I am going to be done with this game.



nobody on TS because nobody plays this game anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> nobody on TS because nobody plays this game anymore.



BS I still play.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BS I still play.



I play a lot. Freaking add me as a friend! I sent out friend request a long time ago but either they got messed up in the system, or people don't like me , or both.

I would send out more friend requests but can't handle the rejection again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I play a lot. Freaking add me as a friend! I sent out friend request a long time ago but either they got messed up in the system, or people don't like me , or both.
> 
> I would send out more friend requests but can't handle the rejection again.



The system was screwed. Add me up! TheMailMan.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 24, 2010)

someone should PM me the damn TS info and server info so i can jump on damn it i still play BC2 alot at least for me its nothing comapred to some ppl here but ill jump on i just got tired of playing laggy servers even tho my ping is perfect and finding hackers galore even on punkbuster servers...


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 24, 2010)

I play almost everyday, just not on TS.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 24, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> So whats the deal with this new server? I have checked on it almost every night I have played and it's always empty. Same with the TS server.



Many factors keep players here and elsewhere from playing together on a regular basis.

Everyone has different times they can play, and want to PLAY when they have free time, not join an empty server and sit there waiting for a game to happen.

People don't want to feel obligated to reserve and play at some agreed time.  (And obviously, they don't.  I have scheduled several events where lots of people have said they would come, but they didn't.  I'm thinking of a different forum, not you guys  ))

People have different preferences that keep them from playing together:
--Hardcore, or not.
--Rush, or Conquest.
--32 player servers, or 24 or less player servers.

Everyone wants to play on a server close to them, with a low latency.

The friends list in BFBC2 sucks.  Invitations fail.  The list is limited to 20.  If you have more that 12 friends and have to scroll the list, the "join on" function fails.  

Lots of people are shy about getting on a TS server and talking.  Heck, the last two guys that joined DICE, the first time they played with the community, neither of them had mics!
A TS/Vent server could stand in for the friends list.  Ready to play?  Jump on TS, talk to the guys there, and join a server together.
Frankly, I have played in the same game with friends, and if VOIP is not working, and we are not on TS/Vent together, I might as well be playing with strangers.  (Maybe it's just me...)

I have TheLaughingMan on my friends list, but most of the time I have seen him he was on a full server.   Since we weren't on TS, I just picked another server to play on.

Hey, crazyeyesreaper...Easy Rhino's TS Server: *easyrhino.homelinux.com:9987*  (Is that TS2 or TS3?)
I will PM it to you!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2010)

i played everyday for 3 months. i got burnt out.

and it is TS3.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> I have TheLaughingMan on my friends list, but most of the time I have seen him he was on a full server.   Since we weren't on TS, I just picked another server to play on.



You could go on queue? It's a nice feature and really doesn't take that long to get in. A round change is almost a guarantee to get in a full server.

But the friend list/invited should be improved on (maybe with Vietnam?). I sent at least 20 invites to Tatty on different hours/days and the just don't go through 

Taking a bit of a breather now with BC2, 167h played is enough to give other games some time


----------



## caleb (Aug 24, 2010)

Invites tend to work good when both are online otherwise its a poop.

TS is ok but with pro players. I always whine too much about my team players if they are noobs ^^

Anyways I feel cheated with that BC2. I hope that BF3 will be teh shit load of fun BF2 had in it. I constantly feel like Im playing a beta game in BC2 :S Its ok but BF2 is/was like 3x the game BC2 is.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> I have TheLaughingMan on my friends list, but most of the time I have seen him he was on a full server.   Since we weren't on TS, I just picked another server to play on.



My Steam name is Gysgt_Highway.  You can just IM me if that happens again.  When I get on the game and no one else on my friend list is playing, I usually join a near full server.

I will try to keep TS up while I am on from now on.


----------



## hv43082 (Aug 24, 2010)

I still don't understand why the in game talk function still does not work.  It was fine with BF2 and BF2142.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 24, 2010)

yea me and Gysgt over there have boxed the the ears of more then a few ppl in a couple matches once punkbuster did its job and we got in a grove it was on and we kicked some serious ass

man its all lonely in the TS3 server....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My Steam name is Gysgt_Highway.  You can just IM me if that happens again.  When I get on the game and no one else on my friend list is playing, I usually join a near full server.
> 
> I will try to keep TS up while I am on from now on.



Sucks that sometimes it's hard to get on the same team, seems we always end up on opposite teams, and I'm usually playing with a friend on my team, so switching either way puts me in a tough spot.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I still don't understand why the in game talk function still does not work.  It was fine with BF2 and BF2142.



My guess is that very few clans/communities that run servers ever intend to use the in game talk function. I know the group I'm with we use TS3 and have always used TS since I started playing with them back when COD4 came out.

When the majority of your customers don't care about this function working, EA isn't going to spend time to make it work when there are still other problems to fix that are more important to the gameplay........or just plain working.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 25, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I still don't understand why the in game talk function still does not work.  It was fine with BF2 and BF2142.



Agreed.  I think that VOIP is a better option, because it is squad inclusive.  I have a feeling that I play a lot with 2 or 3 members of my squad who are TSing, but I'm out of the loop.  One of the few times my VIOP actually worked, it was with a guy who was trying to get his TS up.  It seems that they are incompatible?


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah if u guys ever play, get on TS.
I usually check it everyday.
I'm not interested in playing by myself.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 25, 2010)

I am on it now.  We call kick some butt right now if you want.

Oh and I finally stabbed Kurgan a few days back.  Second time ever we weren't on the same team.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I still don't understand why the in game talk function still does not work.  It was fine with BF2 and BF2142.



its some kind of peer to peer shit, where it tries to send it direct to the players to save on the servers bandwidth.

of course, it screws up with Upnp being dodgy in so many routers, or people having networks with multiple routers.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sucks that sometimes it's hard to get on the same team, seems we always end up on opposite teams, and I'm usually playing with a friend on my team, so switching either way puts me in a tough spot.



if you join via the in game friends list, it tries to put you on hte same team, and in the same squad as your friend.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you join via the in game friends list, it tries to put you on hte same team, and in the same squad as your friend.



"tries" being the key word.

I just checked my stats and I am like 1 or 2 kills away from gold stars with like 7 weapons.  While that was not planned, I will deliberately try to get all the stars in a single round and then go for my Plat (27 away) with the M416.  If I make it, I can get around 60,000 + points from a single game which will be my new personal best.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 25, 2010)

guys great news for me, update complete and im play it last night ping is awesome i want play with u guys just tell me where an when im really feel Anxious play with TPU players , i remember i finish the single player on max difficultly it was A piece of cake but yesterday one of the servers have great players with high ranks kick my ass LOL.
by the way i enter in some server and after 2 minutes punkbuster kick me so fo some code i don't remember it, hay sure i don't use cheats LOL
see u guys in the field


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys great news for me, update complete and im play it last night ping is awesome i want play with u guys just tell me where an when im really feel Anxious play with TPU players , i remember i finish the single player on max difficultly it was A piece of cake but yesterday one of the servers have great players with high ranks kick my ass LOL.
> by the way i enter in some server and after 2 minutes punkbuster kick me so fo some code i don't remember it, hay sure i don't use cheats LOL
> see u guys in the field



Let me know your game name and I will invite you sometime into a UK server, you don't need to worry though, I am only on Rank 28.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if you join via the in game friends list, it tries to put you on hte same team, and in the same squad as your friend.



All it does is look at the team your friends on, lets say its a 17 player game, and his team has 9 and the other team has 8, you will go on the other team. If his team has 8 and the other has 9,  you go on his team. And if teams are even you go on his team. So it's not too hard to get 2 people on the same team. But when it comes to 3, which seems to be a common number that I group in, no matter what, 1 guy is screwed. If the match is even, I join and go on my friends team making it bigger than the other and 3rd wheel gets put on the other team. And if friends I'm joining on team is smaller, it almost always seems to put the 3rd guy on the other team instead of making our team 1 larger than the other.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 25, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Let me know your game name and I will invite you sometime into a UK server, you don't need to worry though, I am only on Rank 28.



thanx bro, my name is "Hayder_Master" and the team name is TPU, i don't afraid from ranks anymore im games Addicted just i need to Become accustomed and u will see different player, it happen to me before with cod 4 and after 9 days reach rank 55 and my name become one of scary names in the server, and i will be glad to run with my dear friend tattyone

for the TPU name


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys great news for me, update complete and im play it last night ping is awesome i want play with u guys just tell me where an when im really feel Anxious play with TPU players , i remember i finish the single player on max difficultly it was A piece of cake but yesterday one of the servers have great players with high ranks kick my ass LOL.
> by the way i enter in some server and after 2 minutes punkbuster kick me so fo some code i don't remember it, hay sure i don't use cheats LOL
> see u guys in the field



If you are having trouble with punkbuster (who doesn't) then follow the guide I wrote.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=117152

That should fix you up. I keep it updated whenever I get a new problem.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> All it does is look at the team your friends on, lets say its a 17 player game, and his team has 9 and the other team has 8, you will go on the other team. If his team has 8 and the other has 9,  you go on his team. And if teams are even you go on his team. So it's not too hard to get 2 people on the same team. But when it comes to 3, which seems to be a common number that I group in, no matter what, 1 guy is screwed. If the match is even, I join and go on my friends team making it bigger than the other and 3rd wheel gets put on the other team. And if friends I'm joining on team is smaller, it almost always seems to put the 3rd guy on the other team instead of making our team 1 larger than the other.



You have to keep your eyes open for people leaving the server, especially between rounds, looking for an opportunity to get the gang all together.

I joined the server TheLaughingMan was on last night, and of course ended up on the opposite team, but was able to switch at the end of the first round.
Working together on TS, we had a pretty good run.  I'll credit that for my uber-rare two ace-pin run.  That, and the fact that he attracted a lot of the bullets that might otherwise have come my way


----------



## shevanel (Aug 25, 2010)

This was my first complete run since teh last time I played... starting at default rank I decided to sit back and play some recon.. not too bad for after a 2 month break from the game i guess.. cant shoot worth shit but I managed to evade incoming fire quite often.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 25, 2010)

Sup guys, Glad a few of you are still playing BC2. I'm still unable to get my system rebuilt from the move as we're in a shobox condo until we (possibly) close on a house Sept 20th and even once I do rebuild I don't know how fast of a broadband connection I can get out here. 

anyway.. keep on rocking TPU and I'll get up and running in the fall. 

This is the House for anyone interested.


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 25, 2010)

my desktop is back up and running ill be playing once again. see ya on the field just remember to call your freindly neighborhood medic


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 25, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> my desktop is back up and running ill be playing once again. see ya on the field just remember to call your freindly neighborhood medic



Whats your 20 now? Somewhere with 1/2 decent ping to NA yet?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> This is the House for anyone interested.



Ok I know this is Canadian currency. But $350K Loonie's for 1330sq.ft. God Damn Canada must be going through a housing boom or that is a very expensive area. That's $330K USD. Wow. Just WOW!

Looks like a cool place though.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sup guys, Glad a few of you are still playing BC2. I'm still unable to get my system rebuilt from the move as we're in a shobox condo until we (possibly) close on a house Sept 20th and even once I do rebuild I don't know how fast of a broadband connection I can get out here.
> 
> anyway.. keep on rocking TPU and I'll get up and running in the fall.
> 
> This is the House for anyone interested.



Some chain-link fencing and posts for the windows, an axe for the stairs and that house will be pretty zombie-resistant.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 25, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Ok I know this is Canadian currency. But $350K Loonie's for 1330sq.ft. God Damn Canada must be going through a housing boom or that is a very expensive area. That's $330K USD. Wow. Just WOW!
> 
> Looks like a cool place though.



That listing is incorrect, it's closer to 2000 sq.ft. MLS is more precise. It is a little pricey but in 90% of canada this what $320-$350 gets you. $160/sq.ft is below market average in BC. Western canada did have a massive housing boom from Alberta oil money although the bubble has bust recently had it maintained projections this house would have sold for $360+ (just not to me).



DannibusX said:


> Some chain-link fencing and posts for the windows, an axe for the stairs and that house will be pretty zombie-resistant.



LOL I'll inform the wife of the new modifications.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG i actually saw Crazyeyes in the TS
nice
shame i couldn't stay to play


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 26, 2010)

yea and i was busy i was just on for being on basically i leave that stuff on 24/7 if i can best time to find me tho is 6pm est to 10pm est if im free im usually there


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sup guys, Glad a few of you are still playing BC2. I'm still unable to get my system rebuilt from the move as we're in a shobox condo until we (possibly) close on a house Sept 20th and even once I do rebuild I don't know how fast of a broadband connection I can get out here.
> 
> anyway.. keep on rocking TPU and I'll get up and running in the fall.
> 
> This is the House for anyone interested.



Nice looking house.

You're only 140 miles North of me.  It's a fantastic area.  I have a lot of friends who spend oodles of time in Fernie, skiing and biking.

Good Luck


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 26, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Nice looking house.
> 
> You're only 140 miles North of me.  It's a fantastic area.  I have a lot of friends who spend oodles of time in Fernie, skiing and biking.
> 
> Good Luck



Yeah this is a beautiful area and I'm finding more to like about this town everyday. Fernie is a great place to bike and ski/ride.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> That listing is incorrect, it's closer to 2000 sq.ft. MLS is more precise. It is a little pricey but in 90% of canada this what $320-$350 gets you. $160/sq.ft is below market average in BC. Western canada did have a massive housing boom from Alberta oil money although the bubble has bust recently had it maintained projections this house would have sold for $360+ (just not to me).
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'll inform the wife of the new modifications.



Damn, I have found somewhere that might be almost as expensive to buy a house as England!  Nice though.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 26, 2010)

hello guys im enjoy play last night and i get rank one, so i want play with u guys and don't know which server u use, can u give me ip or something

and my bro tattyone i didn't receive anything yet


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 26, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> hello guys im enjoy play last night and i get rank one, so i want play with u guys and don't know which server u use, can u give me ip or something
> 
> and my bro tattyone i didn't receive anything yet



No i was not on last night, I might be able to get an hour in tonight though so I will send you a "Friends request" although in my experience sometimes that don't work too well!

Edit:  I sent a friends request but you were not on.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 26, 2010)

Played a 3 rounds with The Laughing Man, we did pretty good, about the same ratio and points. Was fun, but frustrating, since our team did nothing. Need to get 2 more players on the TS for some good squad action. 

TS always feels weird to me. Putting a voice to the name. Haven't heard that southern accent since I lived in Texas. Brought back some Fort Hood memories. haha.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 26, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Played a 3 rounds with The Laughing Man, we did pretty good, about the same ratio and points. Was fun, but frustrating, since our team did nothing. Need to get 2 more players on the TS for some good squad action.
> 
> TS always feels weird to me. Putting a voice to the name. Haven't heard that southern accent since I lived in Texas. Brought back some Fort Hood memories. haha.



My accent is not that thick....I don't think.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have to redo my controls and sensitivity's and i will be back into the game! im just having trouble with the new mouse fix thing


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 26, 2010)

All'Ya'all best start attackin! Haha. Kidding. It's not bad at all. 

Just haven't heard it in a long while, 10+ years. No one has any accent in Arizona. Our language is like our homes. Cookie Cutter and all the same, nothing unique.


----------



## lemode (Aug 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> My accent is not that thick....I don't think.



it is quite thick...










that's what she said!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 26, 2010)

New specialized stats site...Stats R'Life 





Click the List View button to see your top victims.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 26, 2010)

ok guys i have TS which channel TPU players use


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 26, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> ok guys i have TS which channel TPU players use



It is located on the first post of this thread.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New specialized stats site...Stats R'Life
> 
> [url]http://bfbc2dogtags.com/mydt.gif[/URL]
> 
> Click the List View button to see your top victims.



lol, I clicked that link and was wondering why it was my stats... now that I have it qouted I see why, lol. That list view is too long for me to scroll though...






Look how small the scroll button is on the right, lol.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 27, 2010)

i am glad to see youve got me less than highway and soviet


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i am glad to see youve got me less than highway and soviet



lol, yeah ufgy is a friend, we use to play knife only matches against each other, and rick's a co-worker and there was always an unsaid rule between me and him to shoot other people, but only knife each other, thats why those 2 are way up there.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> lol, I clicked that link and was wondering why it was my stats... now that I have it qouted I see why, lol. That list view is too long for me to scroll though...



Hope you didn't mind.  You have a large list of TPU all-stars, mine is a tiny list of random nobodies...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just pretend my knife is a paddle and TPU members are my stream and I am paddling for my life. Granted I miss the more active TPU days.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 27, 2010)

I got my K/D to go back up 0.01, yea me.  My D-tags are Golden now if you want some.  I owe you a few more Kurgan.  And I prefer unique tags and tend to just shoot guys I have already, but this looks like fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 27, 2010)

ive been playing *GLUP* COD 4...


----------



## lemode (Aug 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I got my K/D to go back up 0.01, yea me.  My D-tags are Golden now if you want some.  I owe you a few more Kurgan.  And I prefer unique tags and tend to just shoot guys I have already, but this looks like fun.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4933009516_a2f566be32_b.jpg



that doesn't seem right. you only poked me 3 times? i r butthurt!


----------



## Pickles24 (Aug 27, 2010)

I played for a while today and there must have been 15-20 peeps banned for aimbot and esp hack in the first 30 minutes of playing..  Someone must have posted a hack and said it would cool and not seen my PB..  Losers..  I am just 'OK' at the game..  that's much better then a cheater.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 28, 2010)

Just to point out.  The ban list that you see on servers are not active bans.  Those are the list of people they have banned recently, say that day or the day before.  Those people were not playing with you and got banned.  They are kinda letting you know to watch out for them if you see them on other servers and to let people know they are trying to keep it in check.

So unless you are absolutely sure they are cheating and you are not having a bad day, bad round, out of practice or you are Scrizz, because they are far more likely than everyone is aimboting.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 28, 2010)

Just went 26/16, left me all tense and giddy inside.  I'm rarely so heavy on the plus side, usually within 2 or 3 either way, typically both numbers are in the twenties.  I wouldn't consider myself a headless chicken, but I'm not afraid to rush the MCOMs while everyone else uses their GOLs and M24s for suppositories.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I got my K/D to go back up 0.01, yea me.  My D-tags are Golden now if you want some.  I owe you a few more Kurgan.  And I prefer unique tags and tend to just shoot guys I have already, but this looks like fun.
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4097/4933009516_a2f566be32_b.jpg



I LIKE SHINY THINGS! Need your tags, mine will be gold here very soon, then I think I will hide in my spawn base and never leave.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 28, 2010)

nvm


----------



## Pickles24 (Aug 28, 2010)

As we were playing a round all those people got kicked.  No list or anything.. Some were even shouting out 'what is going on'... so many people getting kicked off.  Normally it's one or two a day not 15-20 in a 10 minute span.  That's why I said someone must've posted a new hack that wasn't successful(or they came back as another player and still got booted)..


----------



## raptori (Aug 28, 2010)

hi - there, I ordered a copy from amazon.com and it'll arrive in about 15 day and I'm thinking is it possible to play online with 2 accounts using 1 copy like me and my brother on my PC ?? or each on his own PC?

and quoting from http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com

"You can have the game authenticated on up to 10 machines at the same time.
One authentication is valid for 10,000 days. Thus, if you authenticated once on launch day - March 2nd, 2010 – that authentication will be valid until July 18th, 2037."

now does that mean 1 copy is enough for 10 people to play @ same time each on separate (his own) PC?? cause if that's true it'll be a major money saving 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 28, 2010)

raptori said:


> hi - there, I ordered a copy from amazon.com and it'll arrive in about 15 day and I'm thinking is it possible to play online with 2 accounts using 1 copy like me and my brother on my PC ?? or each on his own PC?
> 
> and quoting from http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com
> 
> ...




no, unfortunately you will still only have one logon so your SOL on that.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 28, 2010)

I am still impressed with the price tag on this!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 29, 2010)

guys i have some problem here, before yesterday i got about 15000 points and reach level 2 rank, but yesterday i find my self with 0 points and start from the beginning, any idea guys please i don't restart my work everyday, thanx a lot


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 29, 2010)

lol i just noticed Kurgan dosent have my dog tags MWUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i have some problem here, before yesterday i got about 15000 points and reach level 2 rank, but yesterday i find my self with 0 points and start from the beginning, any idea guys please i don't restart my work everyday, thanx a lot



Try relogging, that bug happens, but a relog usually fixes it.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i just noticed Kurgan dosent have my dog tags MWUAHAHAHAHA



Nope, I don't know if we have ever been on opposite teams... hmm maybe a few times, but I usually stay away from knifing people with shotguns, the pellets weigh me down.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 29, 2010)

lol hahaha if i remember on white pass u almost got me once u came up the stairs to the 3rd floor on a building and rushed me i had the saiga for the first time and managed to put u down.... you then continued to kill me 5-6 times to the 1 time i killed you... such bad bad odds for me its why i prefer to just run behind u with the paddles.... hahaha much less effort needed to do my job


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol i just noticed Kurgan dosent have my dog tags MWUAHAHAHAHA


Mine either , but I never have played against him Boo Ha ha !


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> I am still impressed with the price tag on this!


The chick on the sig pic. It should be pricey


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 29, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i have some problem here, before yesterday i got about 15000 points and reach level 2 rank, but yesterday i find my self with 0 points and start from the beginning, any idea guys please i don't restart my work everyday, thanx a lot



Man with those specs you should be smoking home boy ! Are you deployed there or a citizen ? 
Kinda of getting shakey again I see. How do you feel about that whole Iraq ivasion thing either way ? Man this is the never ending thread. I love it


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 29, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Man with those specs you should be smoking home boy ! Are you deployed there or a citizen ?
> 
> Kinda of getting shakey again I see. How do you feel about that whole Iraq ivasion thing either way ? Man this is the never ending thread. I love it



LOL, im a citizen, and this my specs not with last updates cuz some parts come after 10 days, you can add corsair PSU hx1000-noctua D14 cooler-CoolerMaster HAF-X 942 case, and other OCZ vertex 2 60G on raid0 .

hm about Iraq invasion what can i say, it's one good point which is U.S forces release as from Saddam, in other hand they focus on OIL and leave terrorists dancing on our land, we have a very nice dreams in the beginning but now we don't feel Optimistic anymore.

so now u find me working in the day and stick with my pc all the night, no planning for future projects just like marriage or something for work cuz nothing have Guarantee in iraq in this times, just wast my money on my PC and wait what is next.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 29, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> LOL, im a citizen, and this my specs not with last updates cuz some parts come after 10 days, you can add corsair PSU hx1000-noctua D14 cooler-CoolerMaster HAF-X 942 case, and other OCZ vertex 2 60G on raid0 .
> 
> hm about Iraq invasion what can i say, it's one good point which is U.S forces release as from Saddam, in other hand they focus on OIL and leave terrorists dancing on our land, we have a very nice dreams in the beginning but now we don't feel Optimistic anymore.
> 
> so now u find me working in the day and stick with my pc all the night, no planning for future projects just like marriage or something for work cuz nothing have Guarantee in iraq in this times, just wast my money on my PC and wait what is next.



Exactly the response I expected from some one that lives it every day. Thank you for the conformation. I am glad we rid you of Saddam and I hope it all works out for you brother. We have a lot of Iraqi refugees in Boise, and I work in the schools and I'd say 90% are great kids looking to make the best out of life the others are like they just stepped out of the ghetto's of the USA. We are all in this together and religion and culture mean nothing, I wish we could all get that through our heads.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 29, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Exactly the response I expected from some one that lives it every day. Thank you for the conformation. I am glad we rid you of Saddam and I hope it all works out for you brother. We have a lot of Iraqi refugees in Boise, and I work in the schools and I'd say 90% are great kids looking to make the best out of life the others are like they just stepped out of the ghetto's of the USA. We are all in this together and religion and culture mean nothing, I wish we could all get that through our heads.



^^^ +1...... never a truer word said!   Ultimatly, we (Mainly US and UK) have a huge responsibility to these people.... can't help but think that we fall short at times though.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^ +1...... never a truer word said!   Ultimatly, we (Mainly US and UK) have a huge responsibility to these people.... can't help but think that we fall short at times though.



Yeah everyone just wants the soldiers to leave iraq as it's "not our problem" even though we caused it. I think that with time Iraq will be stable and prosperous but there will be shaky times ahead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 29, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> ^^^ +1...... never a truer word said!   Ultimatly, we (Mainly US and UK) have a huge responsibility to these people.... can't help but think that we fall short at times though.





DrPepper said:


> Yeah everyone just wants the soldiers to leave iraq as it's "not our problem" even though we caused it. I think that with time Iraq will be stable and prosperous but there will be shaky times ahead.



I talk to Hayder sometimes via PM as I don't want to start trouble on the forums. You know politics blow up on forums. Anyway I feel both massive pride and shame for my nation. Oil or WMD. I could care less. What I do care about is the debt we owe the people of Iraq. We put them in this situation and now we owe it to them and our children and to the fallen to fix it. Our nation will have no honor if we let that sovereign nation (Iraq) fail.

Typical politicians on all ends play and ruin the lives of the citizens they are sworn to protect. No nation or party is immune to this disease we call politics. The only problem is politicians lose their jobs while we die.

Now its easy for me to sit in my air conditioned living room listening to my young daughters talk about the power puff girls and say "We need to stay in Iraq" while never serving a day in the military. But know its not because I didn't want to. I couldn't due to medical reasons. With that being said I think the nations that went into Iraq are just as brave as their predecessors. Maybe even more so IMHO. But I can't pretend to know what they have gone trough and will always live in their own minds. So for me to ask them for more is just immoral. Then again I don't have to. They all want to go home. Who wouldn't? But they know the job isn't done and I pray our fallen didn't fall in vein. So do they that are still alive. That is why we need to stay. We owe a massive debt of honor to Iraq and ourselves. Money comes and goes. Honor is forever.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 29, 2010)

Exactly TMM78


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 29, 2010)

There is a cheat " maps without vegetation " I am convinced that for too long now known, i was killed despite being very well hidden and far away  it always happens and I'm tired now !!!!!  But who are those people enjoys playing so dirty ? 

Do not tell me it is not true because I have had confirmation !! Scores senseless as 44/3 fuck cheaters low life people !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> There is a cheat " maps without vegetation " I am convinced that for too long now known, i was killed despite being very well hidden and far away  it always happens and I'm tired now !!!!!  But who are those people enjoys playing so dirty ?
> 
> Do not tell me it is not true because I have had confirmation !! Scores senseless as 44/3 fuck cheaters low life people !



Theres a lot of hacks out there, just hope they get banned is all, I can really only think of one guy ever that had to be cheating that didn't get caught, and once I stabbed him, I no longer cared, just wanted those d-tags of a hacker. But otherwise, if I try hard enough, it has seemed that anyone is killable, even people I see getting banned.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 29, 2010)

i love the aim bot people that sit in one spot and just shoot .... spinning circles and everything taking out your whole damn team lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Aug 29, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i love the aim bot people that sit in one spot and just shoot .... spinning circles and everything taking out your whole damn team lol



they rock


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Exactly the response I expected from some one that lives it every day. Thank you for the conformation. I am glad we rid you of Saddam and I hope it all works out for you brother. We have a lot of Iraqi refugees in Boise, and I work in the schools and I'd say 90% are great kids looking to make the best out of life the others are like they just stepped out of the ghetto's of the USA. We are all in this together and religion and culture mean nothing, I wish we could all get that through our heads.





Tatty_One said:


> ^^^ +1...... never a truer word said!   Ultimatly, we (Mainly US and UK) have a huge responsibility to these people.... can't help but think that we fall short at times though.





DrPepper said:


> Yeah everyone just wants the soldiers to leave iraq as it's "not our problem" even though we caused it. I think that with time Iraq will be stable and prosperous but there will be shaky times ahead.





TheMailMan78 said:


> I talk to Hayder sometimes via PM as I don't want to start trouble on the forums. You know politics blow up on forums. Anyway I feel both massive pride and shame for my nation. Oil or WMD. I could care less. What I do care about is the debt we owe the people of Iraq. We put them in this situation and now we owe it to them and our children and to the fallen to fix it. Our nation will have no honor if we let that sovereign nation (Iraq) fail.
> 
> Typical politicians on all ends play and ruin the lives of the citizens they are sworn to protect. No nation or party is immune to this disease we call politics. The only problem is politicians lose their jobs while we die.
> 
> Now its easy for me to sit in my air conditioned living room listening to my young daughters talk about the power puff girls and say "We need to stay in Iraq" while never serving a day in the military. But know its not because I didn't want to. I couldn't due to medical reasons. With that being said I think the nations that went into Iraq are just as brave as their predecessors. Maybe even more so IMHO. But I can't pretend to know what they have gone trough and will always live in their own minds. So for me to ask them for more is just immoral. Then again I don't have to. They all want to go home. Who wouldn't? But they know the job isn't done and I pray our fallen didn't fall in vein. So do they that are still alive. That is why we need to stay. We owe a massive debt of honor to Iraq and ourselves. Money comes and goes. Honor is forever.





thanx guys for sharing the Iraqis suffering, it's only one question make me sick about U.S forces, they kick Saddam and public Gard in a days why can't they deal with a band of terrorists.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2010)

guys same problem again, my profile restart form the begging, im wasting my play time with this shit


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 30, 2010)

raptori said:


> hi - there, I ordered a copy from amazon.com and it'll arrive in about 15 day and I'm thinking is it possible to play online with 2 accounts using 1 copy like me and my brother on my PC ?? or each on his own PC?
> 
> and quoting from http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com
> 
> ...





Black Haru said:


> no, unfortunately you will still only have one logon so your SOL on that.



You can only login to your EA account one person at a time. but, if you are OK with sharing and taking turns like that, you can define up to four soldiers under one account.  So you and your brother can maintain seperate stats.



hayder.master said:


> guys i have some problem here, before yesterday i got about 15000 points and reach level 2 rank, but yesterday i find my self with 0 points and start from the beginning, any idea guys please i don't restart my work everyday, thanx a lot



The only thing I can think of is that you were on an un-ranked server.  Or, there were not enough players for a ranked match.  Not sure if the number is 4, 6, or 8, (I should know this, dammit!) but if there are less than the required number of players, the match is not ranked.  The stats will not count.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 30, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> You can only login to your EA account one person at a time. but, if you are OK with sharing and taking turns like that, you can define up to four soldiers under one account.  So you and your brother can maintain seperate stats.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that you were on an un-ranked server.  Or, there were not enough players for a ranked match.  Not sure if the number is 4, 6, or 8, (I should know this, dammit!) but if there are less than the required number of players, the match is not ranked.  The stats will not count.




yeah right, i think u are are right i notice that yesterday, i always inter in un-ranked servers cuz there is no punkpuster on it and i have problems with every time kick me, but thanx for mailman78 he do very useful thread about it and yesterday im play in ranked with punbuster server.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 30, 2010)

If the server does not have Punkbuster, it definately is not ranked.  That is a DICE requirement.


----------



## raptori (Aug 30, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> You can only login to your EA account one person at a time. but, if you are OK with sharing and taking turns like that, you can define up to four soldiers under one account.  So you and your brother can maintain seperate stats.



wow very nice news ... thanks
do you know or do anybody know how to be veteran in bad company2 , I know i must have 2 or more battlefield games within the same account and that's what i did, i registered in battlefield heroes and in battlefield bad-company2 with same email (consider I'm still waiting for bad-company2 to be delivered but i want things to be up and ready when it comes ) but badcompany2 website still didn't recognize that i have  battlefield heroes will it do only after installing bad-company and activate it online or there is something wrong   ??


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 30, 2010)

raptori said:


> wow very nice news ... thanks
> do you know or do anybody know how to be veteran in bad company2 , I know i must have 2 or more battlefield games within the same account and that's what i did, i registered in battlefield heroes and in battlefield bad-company2 with same email (consider I'm still waiting for bad-company2 to be delivered but i want things to be up and ready when it comes ) but badcompany2 website still didn't recognize that i have  battlefield heroes will it do only after installing bad-company and activate it online or there is something wrong   ??



https://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 30, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> thanx guys for sharing the Iraqis suffering, it's only one question make me sick about U.S forces, they kick Saddam and public Gard in a days why can't they deal with a band of terrorists.



Terrorists are regular people. It's hard to catch them especially when they just ambush people. We had the problem in Ireland where if you killed someone in the IRA their sons and daughters became angry and joined the cause to avenge their family, it's a vicious circle. I assume it's the same in Iraq. 

I wish we hadn't left it though because the job isn't finished and just packing up and leaving makes the west look like we gave up and it wasn't really worth it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 31, 2010)

I am having a very off day on the field.  I think I will just not play any more today as it will only hurt my feelings.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 31, 2010)

This game runs noticeably smoother on my i5 at 4Ghz compared to my e8400 same frequency.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, this game puts to use more than 2 cores.


----------



## lemode (Aug 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, this game puts to use more than 2 cores.



this game may make use of more than 2 cores however, kurgan's so 1337 that he can utilize 1 core and cockslap you with the other 3


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 31, 2010)

*One peice of hard news, and a bunch of fluff...enjoy!*

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Share your best Battlefield strategies -- receive eternal fame and glory! *



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Aug 30, 2010, 06:50AM
> 
> 
> ...



==================================================

Battlefield Community Manager Zh1nt0 interviewed at Bashandslash.com

==================================================

From PlanetBattlefield.com:  Bad Company 2 R21 Server Rolling Out



> Monday, 30 August, 2010 at 14:14 PST
> 
> A new Battlefield: Bad Company 2 server build (R21) has been rolling out since last Friday. This update does not apply to clients. If you own a server, contact your server provider to see if your server has been updated.
> 
> ...



Do you still feel loved? 

==================================================

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Community Pictures Contest

The Community Picture contest "remake zh1nt0" is now up for public vote! ... Vote on the sidebar!

==================================================


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 31, 2010)

lemode said:


> this game may make use of more than 2 cores however, kurgan's so 1337 that he can utilize 1 core and cockslap you with the other 3



 Thats funny, because it reminds me that during the beta when everyone was having issues with dual cores, I was playing with a $45 Athlon II that has no L3 and I was playing the game maxed out at 1920x1200, granted it was running at 3.8ghz, but it was funny.

**EDIT**
Don't you mean the other 5  Cock slappings for everyone.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2010)

lemode said:


> this game may make use of more than 2 cores however, kurgan's so 1337 that he can utilize 1 core and cockslap you with the other 3



sigged.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I knew it was pretty well threaded; it's not night and day improvement like GTA IV though (though that game is an anomaly at least as it stands today).


----------



## lemode (Sep 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats funny, because it reminds me that during the beta when everyone was having issues with dual cores, I was playing with a $45 Athlon II that has no L3 and I was playing the game maxed out at 1920x1200, granted it was running at 3.8ghz, but it was funny.
> 
> **EDIT**
> Don't you mean the other 5  Cock slappings for everyone.



sure make it even worse kurgan...OF COURSE you couldn't just be happy with 3 cockslaps!

you heard it directly from Kurgan folks. YOU'D GET 5 COCKSLAPS IN THE FACE!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 1, 2010)

Alright this is annoying me now..ever since BC2 has been updated to latest patch all i get is whole comp crash...
overclocked cpu and gpu=crash
overclock gpu and stock cpu speed=crash
overclocked cpu and stock gpu speed=crash
stock on cpu and gpu=crash

At first i thought it was gpu issue but now game crashes on any settings i have thrown at it..
And its only THIS game,all my other games don't crash at all.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 1, 2010)

I been getting some CTD's myself, a bit annoying, usually right when the round ends.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 1, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> Alright this is annoying me now..ever since BC2 has been updated to latest patch all i get is whole comp crash...
> overclocked cpu and gpu=crash
> overclock gpu and stock cpu speed=crash
> overclocked cpu and stock gpu speed=crash
> ...



If you have it on Steam, check the games file integrity.  If not, wait a few days.  The last update was a server update, not a client update.  The servers may simply be unstable due to the updating issue.  If you have not tried it, try playing single player mode from the beginning and see what happens.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yea i played last night and i was getting like 20 sec lag freezes then i would be dead or halfway on the other side of the map or it would kick me due to loosing connection. I got so pissed i went to play some COD 4


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 1, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Community Wednesday #10  (Are new maps in the works?)



> * BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Sep 01, 2010, 08:26AM
> 
> *Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!
> ...


----------



## Asylum (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Altered (Sep 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *Easy Rhino's TS Server: easyrhino.homelinux.com:9987
> [TPU] BC2 Server: Search for "[TPU]" don't put in the quotes, also make sure TPU is capitalized *​



I went to check out the TPU server using the info in the second post quoted above and it didnt come up. I have not read all these pages so apparently something has changed. I did jump into the server listed in the sig as GFC Gaming.com BFBC2 Server 207.210.252.145:19567. Is that TPU's server? 

I have a clan I co-founded called _[AFK] America's Finest Killers_ there are about 30 of us. We pretty much all are Americas Army veterans that have came over to BC2. All of which are active members playing daily. I play under the nic of  l)3M3NT3l) and I pretty much suck at the game but hey I have a little fun here and there and lots a laughs. 

Our TS info is IP: 216.52.148.11:3990
Password: dog
Our website is  http://afksite.com/ 
And our server is in the banner below.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 2, 2010)

Altered said:


> I went to check out the TPU server using the info in the second post quoted above and it didnt come up. I have not read all these pages so apparently something has changed. I did jump into the server listed in the sig as GFC Gaming.com BFBC2 Server 207.210.252.145:19567. Is that TPU's server?
> 
> I have a clan I co-founded called _[AFK] America's Finest Killers_ there are about 30 of us. We pretty much all are Americas Army veterans that have came over to BC2. All of which are active members playing daily. I play under the nic of  l)3M3NT3l) and I pretty much suck at the game but hey I have a little fun here and there and lots a laughs.
> 
> ...



I was able to connect to that TS server a week ago.  The info was current as of then.  I think Easy Rhino has the machine off, or something.

The game server is not an official TPU server.  And as a matter of fact, it will be gone in a few days.  (**note to Kurgan...)
It's nice that you have such a large group interested in playing BFBC2, that is what it takes to have a popular (populated) server.  I'll check it out one of these days.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry, i just noticed that the TS3 server crashed! this beta version seems worst than the last. all sorts of sql and log issues. will get it back up shortly.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 2, 2010)

ok it was bad expecting starting for me, too many deaths but last two days i find my profession, sniper class see my last update 







and with kills score i got more than 100 head shots by sniper.






what u think guys, am i doing well or need more tactics?


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2010)

Doing well but you need to use all 4 classes IMO, you will see the benefits later as you want to be getting gold stars for a good range of weapons to boost your scores, especially when you hit about rank 20 and find that you need 120,000 points just to go up one rank.  Medic is good for scoring up, powerful weapons, always spawn to your squad, resuscitate often (you get 80 points for bringing a teammate back to life much more than a kill), as a Medic always make sure you are at the back of a moving squad, that way you can kill the guy who is aiming at your teammates and have time to resuscitate them afterwards.

I am on rank 29 now, all I do is play each class in turn, so 4 games, 4 different classes, concentrate on one weapon in each class until i get the next Gold star, then move on to another weapon in that clas etc etc.

Edit;  recon is my favorite class however it is unlikely you will kill as many enemy as in other classes.


----------



## caleb (Sep 2, 2010)

finally figured out how to use a signatuer image yeahhh
Any way to get this one dynamic ? It said tpu doesn't allow the stats page links to be used ?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2010)

caleb said:


> finally figured out how to use a signatuer image yeahhh
> Any way to get this one dynamic ? It said tpu doesn't allow the stats page links to be used ?



indeed, last time w1zz checked the imagehosts were either very laggy, or used pics that were too large.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 2, 2010)

I like to build sandcastles in BC2 now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like to build sandcastles in BC2 now.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/BFBC2Game-2010-09-02-17-55-11-33.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/BFBC2Game-2010-09-02-17-55-24-93.jpg



Someone took the flag on your castle.  You shoudl stand around and wait for it to change back to American or Russia.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 3, 2010)

Let's see some fraps of the M60 turning the cute little castle to dust.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 3, 2010)

I want a button in BC2 that allows me to strangle teammates.  It can work just like the knife, but when you do it to teammates you just grab their throat and say, "I am going to kill you, you little mother ...."  You get the idea.  That would be nice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

You guys know about that castle? Its an easter egg.


----------



## sapetto (Sep 3, 2010)

If you have signed up for the newsletter on the GunClub.com you will receive e-mail with a code that provides you 700BF for Battlefield Heroes  Go check it out!

PS If you dont play Battlefield Heroes you can give me 1 code


----------



## raptori (Sep 3, 2010)

I see that the weapon take too much space of the screen is there is a way make it more like BF2 or crysis (if you get me) using FOV or something like that??


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 3, 2010)

raptori said:


> I see that the weapon take too much space of the screen is there is a way make it more like BF2 or crysis (if you get me) using FOV or something like that??



See the OP for a link to a FOV calculator with instructions on how to set it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone else getting flickering with the new 10.8 drivers?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 3, 2010)

guys i add some of u in my bfbc2 friend list, please guys who play it add me if u like 
name: Hayder_Master


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 4, 2010)

need more players too added!!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 4, 2010)

add me as well guys corduroy34


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone else getting flickering with the new 10.8 drivers?



It would take some serious benefits for me to change from 10.4a.  I just can't jump on every update.  Let me know if one truely is worth it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 4, 2010)

hey guys, sorry about teamspeak. turns out some strange bug in the ubuntu install was eating up HDD space and as a result breaking the log files which in turn terminated the TS server. i am doing a reinstall of the entire system just in case anybody cares.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 4, 2010)

sapetto said:


> If you have signed up for the newsletter on the GunClub.com you will receive e-mail with a code that provides you 700BF for Battlefield Heroes  Go check it out!
> 
> PS If you dont play Battlefield Heroes you can give me 1 code



You have PM with 1 code. Enjoy!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey guys, sorry about teamspeak. turns out some strange bug in the ubuntu install was eating up HDD space and as a result breaking the log files which in turn terminated the TS server. i am doing a reinstall of the entire system just in case anybody cares.



I do in fact care and thank you!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 4, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone else getting flickering with the new 10.8 drivers?



Not me.


----------



## Altered (Sep 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not me.



Same here 10.8 actually seemed a little smoother than the last few drivers I tried.  Not saying FPS increased or what have you just over all seemed like the game plays a little better. Of course I am CPU limited. Running Procon and TS3 while playing is well more than my chip @ 3.2 really can stand. Even at 3.6 there is no noticeable difference.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 4, 2010)

If anyone wants to add me my handle is AlienIsGOD


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm still crap at this game. My k:d is bad and w:l is even worse. 
Any good tips pls guys?


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 5, 2010)

mithrandir said:


> I'm still crap at this game. My k:d is bad and w:l is even worse.
> Any good tips pls guys?



Yep just enjoy it. Don't take K/D ratio to heart. If you have fun with it like me then enjoy. Look at my stats, I suck too. 
This game you don't get ragged on to bad, not like MW2 when all the kids talk shit. It could just be setting too. 
I just did a rebuild and I'm still tweaking it.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 5, 2010)

True, my stats ain't as bad as yours though 

I'm only on 14th rank. What's the highest it goes to?
I'm just trying out all the different weapons and trying to unlock them.

Here's mine anyhow:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Max rank is 50, don't expect to get there anytime soon.... After 30 its the long grind (look at my rank and hours in my new sig), and I haven't looked at sigs for a while, time to update mine again, so wish I could use this...


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2010)

i ve been kicked from LIG admin without any reason just because my high skill best player 27 kills 9 deaths in rush match with 32 players, lost all scores.

PC gaming on line is garbage


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 6, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> i ve been kicked from LIG admin without any reason just because my high skill best player 27 kills 9 deaths in rush match with 32 players, lost all scores.
> 
> PC gaming on line is garbage



yea, the only way online gaming is fun for me is if it is with a bunch of people i know. very rarely will i play with a bunch of randoms and have a good time. most of the time it just sucks because they think i am cheating, they troll me, they grief or they cheat. so playing with friends is key. it is just the way of the world, man. gaming is serious business now so nobody wants to just have fun. everyone needs to one up each other, find competitive leagues, be the best there is or find something to complain about and add an excuse to why you are not great like the best of them. 10 years ago these people would be called nerds and made fun of constantly, but today the nerds have taken over and they make the rules. pretty lame if you ask me.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 6, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea, the only way online gaming is fun for me is if it is with a bunch of people i know. very rarely will i play with a bunch of randoms and have a good time. most of the time it just sucks because they think i am cheating, they troll me, they grief or they cheat. so playing with friends is key. it is just the way of the world, man. gaming is serious business now so nobody wants to just have fun. everyone needs to one up each other or find something to complain about. 10 years ago these people would be called nerds and made fun of constantly, but today the nerds have taken over and they make the rules. pretty lame if you ask me.



stfu noob, u just cant handle my leet 

(i mostly play with friends too, exception being SCII coop matches)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 6, 2010)

guys i add some of u in my bfbc2 friend list, thanx for respond 
if like to add me i will be grateful, this my game name
Hayder_Master


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> guys i add some of u in my bfbc2 friend list, thanx for respond
> if like to add me i will be grateful, this my game name
> Hayder_Master



I tried, but it couldn't find you. Here is mine {TPU}Idaho. Remember though, I suck bad at this game. I've been trying to get the UMP and getting obliterated on engineer class. I'm a little better on assault and medic class.

Update: Put the servers on asia and found you. I sent a request.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 6, 2010)

Mine is Coldblood85 add me !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I havent even ever been accused of cheating by people that I don't know


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I tried, but it couldn't find you. Here is mine {TPU}Idaho. Remember though, I suck bad at this game. I've been trying to get the UMP and getting obliterated on engineer class. I'm a little better on assault and medic class.
> 
> Update: Put the servers on asia and found you. I sent a request.



Gotta hide a lot then Hot Carl those mofos. Let them whine. And mines are your friend! I relatively suck too but do ok as an engie.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> stfu noob, u just cant handle my leet
> 
> (i mostly play with friends too, exception being SCII coop matches)



I never get to play with friends  I'm just happy to find squads that try to work together.  Team speak has ruined random matches that make new friends.  I loved the fact that in BF2 you could just say "how's it goin'?" and everyone in your squad could actually hear you.  It was easy to meet new gamer buddies.  Now it's just a bunch of cliques on their own Team speak channel.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 6, 2010)

too bad we can't add more than 20 ppl


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 6, 2010)

I invited a good friend of mine to join us on team speak. Hes a nice guy but new to PC gaming. His call sign in plugugly. Be gentle.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Gotta hide a lot then Hot Carl those mofos. Let them whine. And mines are your friend! I relatively suck too but do ok as an engie.



Hiding ain't no fun though. I run around to much though. 
Should hang out in the second stories more. If there are 
still walls left


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 7, 2010)

The most important is W/L ratio to me.  I will gladly take a bad K/D if I think it will help us win.

My W/L Ratio: 1.58, but that site is obvious about 2 weeks behind because it said my rank was 40 and I am 42 now.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 7, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Hiding ain't no fun though. I run around to much though.
> Should hang out in the second stories more. If there are
> still walls left



gustav is still key. 

btw I found this and am now convinced it's how dice calibrated the gustav's splash.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 7, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I tried, but it couldn't find you. Here is mine {TPU}Idaho. Remember though, I suck bad at this game. I've been trying to get the UMP and getting obliterated on engineer class. I'm a little better on assault and medic class.
> 
> Update: Put the servers on asia and found you. I sent a request.



thanx bro i got your request, thanx fro adding me 



Animalpak said:


> Mine is Coldblood85 add me !



ok i will



MT Alex said:


> I never get to play with friends  I'm just happy to find squads that try to work together.  Team speak has ruined random matches that make new friends.  I loved the fact that in BF2 you could just say "how's it goin'?" and everyone in your squad could actually hear you.  It was easy to meet new gamer buddies.  Now it's just a bunch of cliques on their own Team speak channel.





TheMailMan78 said:


> I invited a good friend of mine to join us on team speak. Hes a nice guy but new to PC gaming. His call sign in plugugly. Be gentle.



thanx bro for adding me 

i am always check easyrhino team speak server, i can't find anyone every time i hope we talking together next time


guys my friend raptori has join too in this game, we will try to meet u guys in the field and we will kick enemy asses and enjoy to play


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2010)

We gotta regroup all the TPU guys like it was in the beginning before everyone scattered


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2010)

hey, can anyone tell me if this game has problems with ATi drivers??


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I never get to play with friends  I'm just happy to find squads that try to work together.  Team speak has ruined random matches that make new friends.  I loved the fact that in BF2 you could just say "how's it goin'?" and everyone in your squad could actually hear you.  It was easy to meet new gamer buddies.  Now it's just a bunch of cliques on their own Team speak channel.



thanks for the rating!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 7, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> hey, can anyone tell me if this game has problems with ATi drivers??



i dont believe so i think everything has been worked out with 10.8


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I never get to play with friends  I'm just happy to find squads that try to work together.  Team speak has ruined random matches that make new friends.  I loved the fact that in BF2 you could just say "how's it goin'?" and everyone in your squad could actually hear you.  It was easy to meet new gamer buddies.  Now it's just a bunch of cliques on their own Team speak channel.



Don't blame TeamSpeak for working, blame DICE for effing up VOIP, and not putting a priority on fixing it.  Cross your fingers for the next patch fixing it.

When DICE asked for feedback on most desired fixes/features, my answer to them on their forums was not a laundry list like most people posted, it was just New Maps and working VOIP.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2010)

useless VOIP is the first thing i noticed with the game, and one of the reasons me and my friends dont play it anymore.

that, and the inability to kick people from your squad/invite people to a locked squad.


----------



## raptori (Sep 7, 2010)

well after trying the game i must say the multiplayer is stunning .. 
but i want to make sure about one thing :- I'm using nanostation to get my internet and the connection goes to my brother PC directly then to me through shared connection so do I have to do something like port forwarding in if yes then how-to since all I'm reading on the internet is related to routers??

note: i noticed some kind of connection problems in the game if I'm using the shared connection and I'll investigate if its due to our Internet service problem or just because I'm using a shared connection.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anytime I have ever heard anyone on the ingame chat, it makes me extremely angry, because they just breath into their mic and crap, I'm not sure if I really want it to work. 



AthlonX2 said:


> i dont believe so i think everything has been worked out with 10.8



Except 10.8 load times suck, everything else runs great though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 7, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Hiding ain't no fun though



Yeah you are correct and thats one of the reasons I'm a bad sniper (I mean in general though I have played Recon all of 10 mins in this game and active, smart Recons kick ass. Just cause you have a sniper rifle doesn't mean you should always just hide in the hills...)

Though back to my comment about mines, hiding can be a lot more fun when you have mines littered everywhere and sit and watch the kills roll in!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 7, 2010)

I just finished reinstalling BC2.  I'm gonna have to warm up on this game again.  I really miss spawning right behind Lemode and having him turn and catch me with a couple of rounds in a panic.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 7, 2010)

I've put in friend requests for a few of you's. Feel free to add me for anyone else I have missed out, thanks

my id is x3ntaur


----------



## samijokipuu (Sep 7, 2010)

EPIC BC2 VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UTwgxLgEEk


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 7, 2010)

samijokipuu said:


> EPIC BC2 VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UTwgxLgEEk



hardly epic


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anytime I have ever heard anyone on the ingame chat, it makes me extremely angry, because they just breath into their mic and crap, I'm not sure if I really want it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Except 10.8 load times suck, everything else runs great though.



Really? I noticed no difference.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 8, 2010)

samijokipuu said:


> EPIC BC2 VIDEO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UTwgxLgEEk



Compared to actually playing BC2 this video is no more epic than Oprah appearing on Dr.Phil


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 8, 2010)

It was good to see 5 members of TPU on TS and BFBC2 again.  Very fun until the enemy turned weak.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Really? I noticed no difference.



I use to load in with 12 - 14 seconds waiting on the first spawn. On fresh windows with 10.8's I load in right when I am able to spawn, and sometimes a bit late. Feels bad being beat by Marineborn when he's using a laptop....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 8, 2010)

On the EA UK forums, DICE community manager zh1nt0 got JoeGrant, the DICE QA manager, to answer a few questions posed by the community.  As per usual, after requesting everything under the sun, they were un-appeased with a few morsels:



> *How come VOIP is still not working? Why isn't it working. Planning a fix?*
> Yes there is a problem with VOIP and we are aware of it. There are things we are working on at the moment and whilst we want to solve VOIP we are currently concentrating on the Hitbox issue first. After that we will see.
> 
> *Is it possible to add new maps to the game?*
> ...



I guess I was wrong about progress on the VOIP issue.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I use to load in with 12 - 14 seconds waiting on the first spawn. On fresh windows with 10.8's I load in right when I am able to spawn, and sometimes a bit late. Feels bad being beat by Marineborn when he's using a laptop....



There is a queue system now for the first spawn.  If you want to get in immediately, click "Ready" long before the count is complete.  That should fix any delay in getting in the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> There is a quote system now for the first spawn.  If you want to get in immediately, click "Ready" long before the count is complete.  That should fix any delay in getting in the game.



What I mean is I am stuck in the stat screen, and Join doesn't appear until much later than it use to. Before I use to be able to click join and get in with that much time listed on the timer, and hit Ready then wait, now I get in and can instantly get in because my load took much longer.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 8, 2010)

The buzz of the EA UK Forums is this thread where an "unknown" poster, registered since 2006,  claims he has an inside source at DICE that told him of impending NEW maps for BFBC2.  People want to believe.
We Report. You Decide. 



			
				TG jneagu said:
			
		

> all I know is that there are 4 maps coming...yes, before Vietnam.





			
				TG jneagu said:
			
		

> Got a source in Sweden at DICE. I am just a messenger that wants to let the community know that they are actually working over there at DICE. DICE really wants to surprise you all but imo they are taking too long. I personally have known this source for many years and he/she talks to me time to time on TS. He/She gave me the scoop and I had to let the community know just a hint as to want is to come. DICE may have fibbed, but it's a good fib. Again there are no Guarantees. Who knows if they will release them at all they can always change their mind, but they are def planning to according to my source.





			
				TG jneagu said:
			
		

> well it looks like i am not making a big enough impact on the community. There will be two BC1 maps and two BFBC2 single player maps converted to multiplayer in either the next map pack or the one after it. But definitely before Vietnam.





			
				TG jneagu said:
			
		

> It's for real, they made it happen, the single player maps are done. And the BC1 maps are still being worked on. I just got off the phone with my source, and he/she said they are 100% planning this, and may reveal just before Tokyo Game Show...Vietnam will be playable at the Tokyo EA office showcase on the floor. A trailer is done and will be shown soon.





			
				TG jneagu said:
			
		

> Yea free/VIP, it will be in a new patch/mappack, in either the next one or the one after, there is no confirmed date.



==================================================

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Community Wednesday #11



> *  BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Sep 07, 2010, 12:52PM
> 
> Community Wednesday 11:
> ...


==================================================

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Tokyo Game Show -- Get ready for Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam!



> * BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Sep 08, 2010, 02:12AM
> 
> 
> ...



_Hey, didn't I hear this last bit from somewhere else?_

Tokyo Game Show takes place September 16-19


----------



## lemode (Sep 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What I mean is I am stuck in the stat screen, and Join doesn't appear until much later than it use to. Before I use to be able to click join and get in with that much time listed on the timer, and hit Ready then wait, now I get in and can instantly get in because my load took much longer.



I love how they sped up load times like…amazingly with 10.4 only to strip that shit away from us like a week or few weeks later.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 8, 2010)

lemode said:


> I love how they sped up load times like…amazingly with 10.4 only to strip that shit away from us like a week or few weeks later.



I was tricked into getting 10.8 by Windows update and I don't have these issues.  My game loads just as fast as it always has.  From click "Play Game" in steam to logged in and looking for a map is like 10 to 15 seconds.  "Loading" map once I picked one takes about 7 to 12 seconds.  Starting a round for the first spawn I get in and the standard 25 second counter at around 15 seconds, I click "Ready" and I am ingame .25 second after it hits 0.

So I guess I can only suggest defrag. your HDD.


----------



## raptori (Sep 8, 2010)

what is it about "Vietnam" is it new map pack or new add-on


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 8, 2010)

raptori said:


> what is it about "Vietnam" is it new map pack or new add-on



it's this


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 8, 2010)

They should totally make the M-16's randomly jam in the Vietnam expansion.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 8, 2010)

alright can anyone tell me what this is and how to disable it? it only pops up in bad company, but I have to restart the game whenever it does.


when I'm playing, ill talk on teamspeak, and sprint, and it activates a hotkey for something or other, it pops open a text box so that whenever I hit a key it comes up with an oriental character translation, and it wont go away until I reboot the game. anyone got any ideas?

I took screenies but the box didn't show up. so ended up with a camera phone pic.


----------



## lemode (Sep 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was tricked into getting 10.8 by Windows update and I don't have these issues.  My game loads just as fast as it always has.  From click "Play Game" in steam to logged in and looking for a map is like 10 to 15 seconds.  "Loading" map once I picked one takes about 7 to 12 seconds.  Starting a round for the first spawn I get in and the standard 25 second counter at around 15 seconds, I click "Ready" and I am ingame .25 second after it hits 0.
> 
> So I guess I can only suggest defrag. your HDD.



I was merely making reference to that time frame.

I uninstalled the game months ago so I don’t give a shit about loading now. Ha.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 8, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> alright can anyone tell me what this is and how to disable it? it only pops up in bad company, but I have to restart the game whenever it does.
> 
> 
> when I'm playing, ill talk on teamspeak, and sprint, and it activates a hotkey for something or other, it pops open a text box so that whenever I hit a key it comes up with an oriental character translation, and it wont go away until I reboot the game. anyone got any ideas?
> ...



Fixed cause I am good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I can't believe Vietnam is this close and they are going to be releasing 4 more maps? When?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 9, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> alright can anyone tell me what this is and how to disable it? it only pops up in bad company, but I have to restart the game whenever it does.
> 
> 
> when I'm playing, ill talk on teamspeak, and sprint, and it activates a hotkey for something or other, it pops open a text box so that whenever I hit a key it comes up with an oriental character translation, and it wont go away until I reboot the game. anyone got any ideas?
> ...



In windows, you can switch between different input languages (= keyboard languages) by pressing the Alt + Shift keys.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I can't believe Vietnam is this close and they are going to be releasing 4 more maps? When?



well, rumors are rumors. who knows. but I agree, they may be working on new maps, but I bet they'll wait till after Vietnam has lost it's hype.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 9, 2010)

hello guys nice to play with u last time, it was very nice my ass kick very well from TPU members LOL, but im very enjoy play with u guys.
and sorry for bad playing last time cuz my ping was over 400 and im only know play the desert map well LOL, but i promise u play better next time.
special thanx to all who was in server play together.
guys just tell me which time u play cuz last time at was 5am-6am in my time, if u play in that time i will get some good sleep and join with u guys .
TPU Team


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> hello guys nice to play with u last time, it was very nice my ass kick very well from TPU members LOL, but im very enjoy play with u guys.
> and sorry for bad playing last time cuz my ping was over 400 and im only know play the desert map well LOL, but i promise u play better next time.
> special thanx to all who was in server play together.
> guys just tell me which time u play cuz last time at was 5am-6am in my time, if u play in that time i will get some good sleep and join with u guys .
> TPU Team



I agree man it was fun. However you should get on TS. We can coordinate better.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 9, 2010)

Just got this game. Level 5 

Just came off a server, twats were sitting, watching my spawn...

Normally im quite good at FPS, but this one is taking some getting used to.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just got this game. Level 5
> 
> Just came off a server, twats were sitting, watching my spawn...
> 
> Normally im quite good at FPS, but this one is taking some getting used to.



Give her time. Shes awesome!


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 10, 2010)

Been climbing a few levels over the past few days.
Just got round to using medic with defib. Great way to earn points and good wins. Just need to up the range of guns though.

I'll have to use recon a little more as that's my weak area so far.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

does BFBC 2 require PhysX??


----------



## Millennium (Sep 10, 2010)

nope


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 10, 2010)

*TPU gamers*

Are TPU player playing Friday Night ? If so what times and I'l look for you.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll probably be on about this time.  I'll check for you in my list  How did your FSB turn out?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 10, 2010)

mithrandir said:


> Been climbing a few levels over the past few days.
> Just got round to using medic with defib. Great way to earn points and good wins. Just need to up the range of guns though.
> 
> I'll have to use recon a little more as that's my weak area so far.
> ...



LMG's range is fine, I'm deadly accurate at long range with Iron Sights.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Are TPU player playing Friday Night ? If so what times and I'l look for you.



About 5 of us were on tonight until 2 AM est time. join the easys teamspeak server to find out if anyones on. he had a blast on a rush server


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

brandon add me up to bc2 bro its corduroy34


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine is AzzKKr64

also steam is showershitter


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 10, 2010)

was the to me brandon


----------



## KashunatoR (Sep 10, 2010)

can someone please teach me how to put my stats in a photo signature?
this is me
http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/KashunatoR


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 10, 2010)

Click on the Stats Graphics, then choose the banner you like by clicking on it.

Then right click it and save it to your desktop.  Then upload this saved jpg file as your banner graphic under the User CP signature options.  You may have to resize the pic first with Photoshop, Gimp or some other graphics program.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

Im building my KDR back up. My sweet spot on FPS's is 1.5KDR.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree man it was fun. However you should get on TS. We can coordinate better.



i wish that but everytime i join to easyrhino ts wasn't find anyone.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> About 5 of us were on tonight until 2 AM est time. join the easys teamspeak server to find out if anyones on. he had a blast on a rush server



please what time in GMT


----------



## raptori (Sep 10, 2010)

the Graphics stats @http://bfbcs.com still don't show my actual stats it shows every thing as zero although i did the ""Update (Add to Queue)"" and overview page shows my current stats so do i have to sign-up in that site ? or just wait!


----------



## KashunatoR (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks alex. is there an option for the signature to update itself? maybe instead of uploading a picture, upload a link?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 10, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> please what time in GMT



you are 7 hours ahead of those of us playing in EST. so if we play around 10PM EST it means it is 5AM your time.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 10, 2010)

I'll be on tonight, (and probly all day today) since I don't work. 

had a blast last night (well this morning I guess) despite my dislike for rush and hardcore.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 10, 2010)

Add me up boys (MoonPig_UK), just had a quickie and im getting better 

96 points off the AUG, lol.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> LMG's range is fine, I'm deadly accurate at long range with Iron Sights.



I was look at the First Page and I noticed that THREE classes have this cool pic thingy with people who prefer that kit listed as TPU members.  Yeah...ummmm...gonna make a Recon one?  I am not trying to be pushy, but it just seems like you don't like Recon people.


Also, I will be online at around 3 pm EST and 9 pm EST.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 10, 2010)

we need a squad deathmatch tourney or something. i dont know if we can get 16 TPU players tho


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm based in UK and probably be playing some tonight around 11pm bst. Anyone on at this time?


----------



## Marineborn (Sep 10, 2010)

id be at that tourney if its not the hours im working! FOR REALS


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 10, 2010)

mithrandir said:


> I'm based in UK and probably be playing some tonight around 11pm bst. Anyone on at this time?



it's ok for me im always join servers in this time


----------



## erocker (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in! Just give me a time.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 11, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I'll probably be on about this time.  I'll check for you in my list  How did your FSB turn out?



I just set it at 210 and left it. Tonight will be the first time I put  load on it. 
Thanks for your Help Neighbor


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 11, 2010)

KashunatoR said:


> thanks alex. is there an option for the signature to update itself? maybe instead of uploading a picture, upload a link?


Nope you have to do manually !


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 11, 2010)

I've been on.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 11, 2010)

Rhino, let me know when and if I can keep the game from crashing I'll be online.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was look at the First Page and I noticed that THREE classes have this cool pic thingy with people who prefer that kit listed as TPU members.  Yeah...ummmm...gonna make a Recon one?  I am not trying to be pushy, but it just seems like you don't like Recon people.



 No, I just been lazy, and theres a few of us who keep conversing and playing ,but most of those people on those lists don't even play, or don't talk here, so my motivation has been shot, one of these days I'll make it around to you shrub lovers


----------



## burtram (Sep 11, 2010)

this stat graphic made me laugh, because of the top three guns. 





It makes it look like I only use pump shotties, haha.


----------



## lemode (Sep 11, 2010)

nice to hear/see/read that you guys are playing with each other


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 11, 2010)

+1000 for fellow shotty users woot


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> nice to hear/see/read that you guys are playing with each other



I'll play with you, if you would like?


----------



## Ross211 (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone tried out Battlefield 1943 Yet ?


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 12, 2010)

Anyone got a HD5970 using 10.8 drivers, Im getting horrible performance in this game, the card isn't overclocked at all and Im getting constant stutters, lag spikes and weird black screen flashing just wondering if anyone else has experienced this at all

No biggy, I uninstalled this hacker galore game anyways so the problem is fixed


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 12, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Anyone tried out Battlefield 1943 Yet ?



is it out yet?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Think only for consoles, loved it on PS3.


----------



## lemode (Sep 12, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll play with you, if you would like?



only if you buy me a drink first


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 12, 2010)

lemode said:


> only if you buy me a drink first



1 drink and you put out.  Cheap date.


----------



## Ross211 (Sep 12, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> is it out yet?



Battlefield 1943 released for PC

*EA have quietly outed BF1943 for the PC today.* (9/8/10)

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=328608

http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/store?Act...ctID=128558100



1Kurgan1 said:


> Think only for consoles, loved it on PS3.



That's good to hear.  Maybe it is worth $15 ?  

If anyone buys it and fires it up let us know how it is.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 12, 2010)

wth really? it's out?

lulz


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 12, 2010)

I just hunted around and can only find it for Pre-Order on EA.  Looks like another goat roping goose chase.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 12, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Battlefield 1943 released for PC
> 
> *EA have quietly outed BF1943 for the PC today.* (9/8/10)
> 
> ...



It may say that in the links but as far as I can see it's only available for pre-order on EA's site


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 12, 2010)

yeah I was about to say


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2010)

I felt it was worth $15 before BC2 came out, dont think I could justify it now, but then again it is going to look much better on PC, so possibly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 13, 2010)

myinternetservices.com is running a deal that you can lease a 32 man BC2 server for $25 a month. that is less than half the price we paid in the beginning. i am tempted!!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

Food for thought. 

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ries-ati-card-read-may-apply-nvidia-also.html


			
				bc2forum said:
			
		

> this has got rid of the random stutter and is actually giving me a lot smoother gameplay.
> 
> What you need to do is go to your bfbc2 folder (where the executable is) and remove these files, back them up into a new folder though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

hmmm, interesting.


the logic is sound, system files would be newer than game files.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> hmmm, interesting.
> 
> 
> the logic is sound, system files would be newer than game files.



Chaos had posted something on the last page and this thread just caught my eye. Couldnt hurt to try.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

it has good odds of working actually, i've done the reverse before and put newer system files in the game folder.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

I would give it a shot if my system wasnt still in a box. fml


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> fml



Fucking Moving Licks?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Fucking Moving Licks?



feed my lizard.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

F*ck my life.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 13, 2010)

Female Mimosa Lush.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Food for thought.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...idia-also.html
> Quote:
> ...



anyone try this yet ?

nvm i'll try it and post some results soon as someone can point me to some software that will log fps


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> anyone try this yet ?
> 
> nvm i'll try it and post some results soon as someone can point me to some software that will log fps



fraps.com


----------



## Altered (Sep 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> anyone try this yet ?
> 
> nvm i'll try it and post some results soon as someone can point me to some software that will log fps



I'm interested in your results for other members of my clan. Though none have mentioned it I just want to make sure it is a true fix before I pass the word along.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> myinternetservices.com is running a deal that you can lease a 32 man BC2 server for $25 a month. that is less than half the price we paid in the beginning. i am tempted!!



In game admin enabled, means no secondary program to minimize down to.  Significant improvements in the game and soon to be even more.  I say wait til we get word on how much Vietnam Expansion will cost and if it will be a extension or like Special Forces.  Then we can go for it.

I am down Easy, I am down.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2010)

First sorry for the double post, but I had to.

Me, Kurgan, and Ufgy (I hope I spelled that right) were on a server together.  Been a while since I busted some skulls with Kurgan, so I was in a good mood.  Of course, the first think that happens in my "intro" game before I got in their squad and stuff was some dickhead pisses me off by stabbing me, t-bagging me like some 8 year douche, and then brags about it over chat.  Next game, as I am now pissed, Kurgan was already pissed about some hacker dick who got banned before I joined, and Ufgy just seemed like he was hell bent on killing everyone, ends up being the most dominant match I have been in on BFBC2.  Out of a rough count of about 95 to 100 kills, the three of us account for at least 65% (SIXTY FIVE PERCENT) of the kills.  That is 2 or every 3 dead guys was stamped with a "TPU just owned you."  And even though I didn't stabbed Tahad's B%&*h ass, I did kill him a total of 12 times in 2 matches.  He killed me only once during this exchange and rage quit.

Anyway, my BFBC2 MOMENT OF THE WEEK has to be when Ufgy and Kurgan got kill by a small group attacking B at White Pass in Conquest.  I was late to the party cause I was the medic and letting them lead the way.  I revive Ufgy first and he runs off behind what use to be a house, I get Kurgan up just as Ufgy turns the corner and they just started unloading into some guys I had largely ignored until now.  I started shooting as well (Kurgan was assault, but had a Medic kit with a G3, I was a medic with the auto shotty, Ufgy was Engi with a AK74u if anyone cares).  We are all walking forward in line with each other slowly while shooting across the street by the UAV, then just jump over the wall there.  I see at least 5 enemy bodies on the ground.  Look up to check their health level and had to laugh as all three of us were just standing their looking down, casually reloading weapons like, "Another day at the office."  That was pretty much the entire match, random skirmishes with 3 to 6 guys that ended with everyone dead, but us.  Even being accused of cheating with the 1911 after that round couldn't bring me off that high.  End of round we each had well over 20 kills, no more than 30 deaths total between the 3 of us, I think I got the Ace just cause I was the medic, in a game of 7 vs. 10 (we had the 7).  It was scary to watch what 1 squad sticking together can do to a team of guys who couldn't care less about their teammates beyond them being a spot to spawn on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> First sorry for the double post, but I had to.
> 
> Me, Kurgan, and Ufgy (I hope I spelled that right) were on a server together.  Been a while since I busted some skulls with Kurgan, so I was in a good mood.  Of course, the first think that happens in my "intro" game before I got in their squad and stuff was some dickhead pisses me off by stabbing me, t-bagging me like some 8 year douche, and then brags about it over chat.  Next game, as I am now pissed, Kurgan was already pissed about some hacker dick who got banned before I joined, and Ufgy just seemed like he was hell bent on killing everyone, ends up being the most dominant match I have been in on BFBC2.  Out of a rough count of about 95 to 100 kills, the three of us account for at least 65% (SIXTY FIVE PERCENT) of the kills.  That is 2 or every 3 dead guys was stamped with a "TPU just owned you."  And even though I didn't stabbed Tahad's B%&*h ass, I did kill him a total of 12 times in 2 matches.  He killed me only once during this exchange and rage quit.
> 
> Anyway, my BFBC2 MOMENT OF THE WEEK has to be when Ufgy and Kurgan got kill by a small group attacking B at White Pass in Conquest.  I was late to the party cause I was the medic and letting them lead the way.  I revive Ufgy first and he runs off behind what use to be a house, I get Kurgan up just as Ufgy turns the corner and they just started unloading into some guys I had largely ignored until now.  I started shooting as well (Kurgan was assault, but had a Medic kit with a G3, I was a medic with the auto shotty, Ufgy was Engi with a AK74u if anyone cares).  We are all walking forward in line with each other slowly while shooting across the street by the UAV, then just jump over the wall there.  I see at least 5 enemy bodies on the ground.  Look up to check their health level and had to laugh as all three of us were just standing their looking down, casually reloading weapons like, "Another day at the office."  That was pretty much the entire match, random skirmishes with 3 to 6 guys that ended with everyone dead, but us.  Even being accused of cheating with the 1911 after that round couldn't bring me off that high.  End of round we each had well over 20 kills, no more than 30 deaths total between the 3 of us, I think I got the Ace just cause I was the medic, in a game of 7 vs. 10 (we had the 7).  It was scary to watch what 1 squad sticking together can do to a team of guys who couldn't care less about their teammates beyond them being a spot to spawn on.



That only happen because Reayth and I were not on the other team.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 13, 2010)

damn. guess I missed some good action. stupid internet. (I am going to punch ATT in the face)

as for that fix, I'll try it today, see if it helps me.

*just looked, only four new maps coming with Vietnam (well, to start with). oh well. I'm sure they'll get more out. new unlockables will be nice.


----------



## Paintface (Sep 13, 2010)

Any footage out of the upcoming vietnam expansion pack?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 13, 2010)

Paintface said:


> Any footage out of the upcoming vietnam expansion pack?



no "real" footage, just a teaser, but ask again next week.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, was a good few matches with laughingman, we were obliterating people. Ufgy was over at my place last night, I gotta download TS, I usually didn't see what you were saying till I died 

But the guy that I think had to be hacking was unreal, I'm not even sure if he got banned. The last round he was in, he was 42/10 and 2nd place on his team was like 5/9, I could destroy everyone else, but him. And he would kill me and Ufgy 2v1 every single time, and I mean I'm not the best player, but both me and Ufgy are damn good, and when me and him round a corner and the guy is only standing 5ft in front of us, and both of us have our crosshairs right on him opening up, and he kills us both, then have that situation happen 4 more times. Played 4 rounds with him, I don't think I ever got a solo clean kill on him, if I did manage to kill him, he also killed me. As soon as he leaves I start going 2.0 KDR almost every round.... compared to like .5 KDR from just him before.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, was a good few matches with laughingman, we were obliterating people. Ufgy was over at my place last night, I gotta download TS, I usually didn't see what you were saying till I died
> 
> But the guy that I think had to be hacking was unreal, I'm not even sure if he got banned. The last round he was in, he was 42/10 and 2nd place on his team was like 5/9, I could destroy everyone else, but him. And he would kill me and Ufgy 2v1 every single time, and I mean I'm not the best player, but both me and Ufgy are damn good, and when me and him round a corner and the guy is only standing 5ft in front of us, and both of us have our crosshairs right on him opening up, and he kills us both, then have that situation happen 4 more times. Played 4 rounds with him, I don't think I ever got a solo clean kill on him, if I did manage to kill him, he also killed me. As soon as he leaves I start going 2.0 KDR almost every round.... compared to like .5 KDR from just him before.



Sounds like a couple I have come across, I reckon there is some very intelligent hacking going around at the moment that PB cannot detect, for example, a while ago I ran into a house on nelson bay, an enemy had his back to me, I made a quick decision not to go for the knife and opened up on him from about 15 yards with an UMP, almost as soon as the first bullet hit him, like in a millisecond he spun to face me and killed me with a single headshot from a pistol, despite the fact that by then I must have put several rounds into him.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Sounds like a couple I have come across, I reckon there is some very intelligent hacking going around at the moment that PB cannot detect, for example, a while ago I ran into a house on nelson bay, an enemy had his back to me, I made a quick decision not to go for the knife and opened up on him from about 15 yards with an UMP, almost as soon as the first bullet hit him, like in a millisecond he spun to face me and killed me with a single headshot from a pistol, despite the fact that by then I must have put several rounds into him.



its lag.

the short version is that he'd already shot you, its just that either his or your internet connection lagged out, so you both saw different things. server compared timestamps, figured out he shot you first and showed you exactly that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its lag.
> 
> the short version is that he'd already shot you, its just that either his or your internet connection lagged out, so you both saw different things. server compared timestamps, figured out he shot you first and showed you exactly that.



I thought that origionally, but I only play on servers where I ping in the thirties and it was not a game  that had any noticeable slowdowns, plus his back was turned to me and it was doubtful he was ever going to turn around if lag was involved as he was aiming his pistol in the opposite direction.... I do get your point though, just seems to many variables to me.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> I thought that origionally, but I only play on servers where I ping in the thirties and it was not a game  that had any noticeable slowdowns, plus his back was turned to me and it was doubtful he was ever going to turn around if lag was involved as he was aiming his pistol in the opposite direction.... I do get your point though, just seems to many variables to me.



ping in thirties doesnt rule out packet loss, jitter, or general screwups in the interwebs.


with things like this logic alone cant be trusted cause you can guarantee you dont know everything thats going on at once... we dont know the games lag prevention mechanisms, or how bogged down the server is.

ping means squat, if the server lacks sufficient bandwidth, for example.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

That sounds like a headshot script, instant turn and headshot with a pistol, those suck, only seen one guy that was doing something like that. This guy yesterday def wasn't headshot script, just seemed like his bullets did very high damage and that he knew where we were almost always. Just no way that 5 encounters 2v1 with both me and another guy putting rounds into him and he kills us both and has like 75% hp every single time. Maybe 1 or 2 times getting lucky, but 5 times and same thing everytime, pretty aggravating.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

I say hackers are lagging the servers. Been on a server where 1 guy had like 238 kills, noone else had ANY.

Beginning to think CTD is related to hackers, too.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That sounds like a headshot script, instant turn and headshot with a pistol, those suck, only seen one guy that was doing something like that. This guy yesterday def wasn't headshot script, just seemed like his bullets did very high damage and that he knew where we were almost always. Just no way that 5 encounters 2v1 with both me and another guy putting rounds into him and he kills us both and has like 75% hp every single time. Maybe 1 or 2 times getting lucky, but 5 times and same thing everytime, pretty aggravating.



if he was hacking, I must give him props. not for cheating, but for being subtle enough to not be immediately picked out (by PB or players) I  always thought hackers were pretty dumb for being so obvious.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> if he was hacking, I must give him props. not for cheating, but for being subtle enough to not be immediately picked out (by PB or players) I  always thought hackers were pretty dumb for being so obvious.



I was on a game earlier yesterday and a player named Sara_Palin (that is not a joke).  Joined a game.  In like 1 minute she had 20 kills and 2 deaths.  I was currently 11 and 1.  They kicked her, but not me.  This was because I was in the Vulcan and 9 of my kills were from shooting down the chopper twice and destroying 2 trucks.  Her's were all Sniper kills.  Something was obviously shady with Sara.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> if he was hacking, I must give him props. not for cheating, but for being subtle enough to not be immediately picked out (by PB or players) I  always thought hackers were pretty dumb for being so obvious.



Eh, I think theres methods that are bypassing PB pretty easily now, the only time I ever seen anyone running headshot script he wasnt getting banned. Was watching the guy who was rank 5 spin in basically circles, the closest enemy too him had to be 300+ yards away, and he was assault, would kill 5 people at 300+ yards with 1 clip. Watched him go 31/1 then 28/1 then 26/0, then I finally left, PB failed and I gave up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Now that we have established there are some dicks out their, I still find this few and far in-between to be annoying.  I bitch about cheat tactics, and the occasional BS moment when I think the game itself screwed me over, but for the most part I don't have problems.  I think it is worse in this game than say BF2142, which was a little lower than BF2, but no Battlefield game has never had the level of cheating that MW2 had (can't say has as I do not know if the 3 most used glitches/cheats were fixed.  I stopped playing that game).

BFBC2 still has a lot of room for improvement, but I think they are doing ok with stopping exploits/cheats/glitches as this system will always be a reactive one.  I figure another week of this and Punkbuster will release a patch to spot and stop the current 2 cheats.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah., over all, I can think of only a handfull of times that I have thought someone was really cheating. See a lot of PB bans, and didnt even have an issue with those people.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 13, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I say hackers are lagging the servers. Been on a server where 1 guy had like 238 kills, noone else had ANY.
> 
> Beginning to think CTD is related to hackers, too.



CTD has nothing to do with hacks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CTD has nothing to do with hacks.



I bet you would tell me Santa Claus isn't real too, wouldnt you!


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> CTD has nothing to do with hacks.



Yeah, I just got it in SP, for the first time. It's so random...played through 5 SP levels, no problem, start again, CTD in first snow level.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 13, 2010)

Unlocked the M416 lastnight. Had a go with it this morning and got 3/13. Went back to using the AUG and got 10/2 .... 

In other words, i don't like that gun! lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah the M416 is a weird gun, you either will love it and hate all other Assault Rifles, or you will hate it and like most of the others. I cant take its iron sights, or its noobtube sights, or how it fires grenades strangely, seems it has a completely different arc than the other assault rifles.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Something was obviously shady with Sara.



I demand you refudiate that claim!

Starting 9/16 play on EVGA servers for a chance to win hardware prizes!

http://www.evga.com/articles/00578/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 13, 2010)

$25 is a real freaking low price for a 32 man server.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> $25 is a real freaking low price for a 32 man server.



Do it man.  We are down.  There are still at least 10 of us that still play.  I don't think anyone who plays this at least twice a week has an issue with $2.50 a month.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Do it man.  We are down.  There are still at least 10 of us that still play.  I don't think anyone who plays this at least twice a week has an issue with $2.50 a month.



well i would really like to put together a TPU BC2 tourney! i think a squad deathmatch would be a lot of fun. and doing that means having our own server.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah the M416 is a weird gun, you either will love it and hate all other Assault Rifles, or you will hate it and like most of the others. I cant take its iron sights, or its noobtube sights, or how it fires grenades strangely, seems it has a completely different arc than the other assault rifles.



AN94 is weird too. There is very lil recoil but bullets scatter everywhere when you shoot .


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 13, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> AN94 is weird too. There is very lil recoil but bullets scatter everywhere when you shoot .



yeah, worse assault weapon IMO, I like the F2000 or whatever it's called, it is the perfect close range spary and pray weapon


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> yeah, worse assault weapon IMO, I like the F2000 or whatever it's called, it is the perfect close range spary and pray weapon



I love the AN-94 and the M416.  This is obvious as I have Platinum with both and working on the M16A2 whenever I finish with AK74-u and VSS.

Simply put, the AN-94 is a mid-ranged marksman's weapon.  The 2 round burst scatters when fired from the hip, but is very tight when sighted.  The gun is for people who sight, then shoot and only pray and spray at close range when caught off guard.  I think most people who play Recon the most like this gun for Assault.

I think the M416 is the best overall weapon in the game.  Seriously.  Consistent decent damage, tight pattern spray, fast reload time, low jump for manual burst, good iron sight, good fire from the hip pattern, and good long range accuracy.  I can pick better guns for each category, but they would all be different.  It is kinda built to be the measure other AR's against for your style.  If you are not sure, get the M416 and see what situations you put yourself in a lot that it comes up short for you, then pick a different AR that fits your Assault Style.

AEK-971 = Training gun to teach you to manually burst fire guns.
XM8-P = Decent overall weapon, better accuracy at long range AR
F2000 = Automatic Shotgun.  Prey and Spray at close range and ambush tactics ONLY
AUG = For holding ground.  Best for fighters who don't move a lot, mid-range mostly
AN-94 = Sight and shoot style.  For people who fire aimed bursts.
M416 = Best overall AR.  Not areas of strength, no real weaknesses either.
M16A2 = Prey & Spray/Sight and Shoot.  Low recoil when timed right for "full auto", but works best at mid and long range with sighted, controlled bursts.

These ^ are my opinion and may be influenced by my natural play style, but it is how I see it.


----------



## lemode (Sep 13, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love the AN-94 and the M416.  This is obvious as I have Platinum with both and working on the M16A2 whenever I finish with AK74-u and VSS.
> 
> Simply put, the AN-94 is a mid-ranged marksman's weapon.  The 2 round burst scatters when fired from the hip, but is very tight when sighted.  The gun is for people who sight, then shoot and only pray and spray at close range when caught off guard.  I think most people who play Recon the most like this gun for Assault.
> 
> ...



the only bad ar in all of assault is the F2000. every other gun is money!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> AN94 is weird too. There is very lil recoil but bullets scatter everywhere when you shoot .



Yeah, it's why I stopped using it, the things just too inconsistent. It's a good close/mid range weapon, but longer range it's flat out useless, and like all of the later Assault rifles, it's Iron Sights are flat out garbage. So I use the XM8, and sometimes I use the M16.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Starting 9/16 play on EVGA servers for a chance to win hardware prizes!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00578/



And here's a link for the EU version http://eu.evga.com/articles/00578/

This time can't take part on both, only on the EU one  But it's good, get me to BC2 action on again. Missed the last 'play with DICE' a week ago, seemed they had fun.

Oh and ordered a 23" 2ms FullHD Sammy for birthday, can't wait to try Bad Company with high res and bigger screen 



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Food for thought.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...ries-ati-card-read-may-apply-nvidia-also.html



Will do that just in case, even though it's for ATI. Heard the new GTS 450 review drivers do wonders with BC2 and GTX 460, but think I'll waith for something more official.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Good games tonight guys, was a lot of fun playing with that many TPUers again. Had to retire, comp started lagging bad at the end there and giving weird graphics glitches, think I'm gonna ditch the Cat 10.8's :/


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good games tonight guys, was a lot of fun playing with that many TPUers again. Had to retire, comp started lagging bad at the end there and giving weird graphics glitches, think I'm gonna ditch the Cat 10.8's :/



when I put 10.8 on, I had to flash my mobo and vga (but then again this is a lappy, and it did help a lot)

I also enjoyed playin tonight.

picked up a new mouse and it's taking some getting used to though.

(lachesis --> RAT 7 if anyone was interested)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, it's why I stopped using it, the things just too inconsistent. It's a good close/mid range weapon, but longer range it's flat out useless, and like all of the later Assault rifles, it's Iron Sights are flat out garbage. So I use the XM8, and sometimes I use the M16.



dido on tonight.  Crazy was having some issues as soon as he join unfortunately.

And I think the iron sight on the M416 is just as good as the XM8.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

RAT 7 is sexy, I want a RAT 9, not sure if it's out yet.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 14, 2010)

i just want ati 6k cards lol so ican rock even more needless fps in this game


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> RAT 7 is sexy, I want a RAT 9, not sure if it's out yet.



yeah, this was an impulse buy at fry's. didn't see the 9 there (or I would have gone for it)

really impressed with the build quality so far, but it is taking some getting used too (shape wise) so I found myself missing a lot last night. (despite using the saiga)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like the 9's out in a month, but it has already passed a few release dates. Have you tinkered with all of the adjust-ability, that seems like it's the most configurable mouse on the market and should be able to be made comfortable by anyone, those mice make me drool, but the price is painful.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/Capture026.jpg
> 
> Looks like the 9's out in a month, but it has already passed a few release dates. Have you tinkered with all of the adjust-ability, that seems like it's the most configurable mouse on the market and should be able to be made comfortable by anyone, those mice make me drool, but the price is painful.



This mouse looks like more than what i would use LOLZ my MX518 is the best mouse i have ever used


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100914/Capture026.jpg
> 
> Looks like the 9's out in a month, but it has already passed a few release dates. Have you tinkered with all of the adjust-ability, that seems like it's the most configurable mouse on the market and should be able to be made comfortable by anyone, those mice make me drool, but the price is painful.



yeah, I removed all the weights (it's heavy enough with it's aluminum frame), put on the raised palm rest, and the pinky wing. it is comfortable, but very different from what I'm used to.

also, the sniper button is a godsend. best idea ever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This mouse looks like more than what i would use LOLZ my MX518 is the best mouse i have ever used



Eh, thats how everything is these days, I just finally got a new mouse, I played my first 150 hours of BC2 using this bad boy






Always listened to everyone saying that 800dpi wasn't enough, but I tore it up with that mouse for a long time. I mostly like the RAT though because it looks like a machine, it looks a bit over the top, but it's just because all those plates on there are adjustable, it's a cool mouse.

What I like is massive thumb cradles, I miss my MX Rev, I want to try a mouse with a pink cradle though, probably extremely comfortable.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, thats how everything is these days, I just finally got a new mouse, I played my first 150 hours of BC2 using this bad boy
> 
> Always listened to everyone saying that 800dpi wasn't enough, but I tore it up with that mouse for a long time. I mostly like the RAT though because it looks like a machine, it looks a bit over the top, but it's just because all those plates on there are adjustable, it's a cool mouse.
> 
> What I like is massive thumb cradles, I miss my MX Rev, I want to try a mouse with a pink cradle though, probably extremely comfortable.



I don't have any problem with 800dpi, I just think 5600 is better (I actually game at 3200/1600 sniper button)

as far as the thumb/pinky cradle, it's a lot like a luxury spaceship of death for your hand.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yea i have the MX518 Asus edition






Mouse before that one was a logitech football mouse i got for 10$


----------



## Millennium (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought a gigabyte laser mouse for gaming but it broke in like 2 mins. Not nice, had to send it back today. Back to my 800dpi standard logitech mouse for me. 

BTW I finally got BFBC2 last week and have enjoyed playing it so far. £13 can't go wrong  New Nvidia beta drivers from yesterday work too (everyone got them right?)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I don't have any problem with 800dpi, I just think 5600 is better (I actually game at 3200/1600 sniper button)
> 
> as far as the thumb/pinky cradle, it's a lot like a luxury spaceship of death for your hand.



Yeah, the 800dpi mouse worked great, the only real difference for me now is that I can switch dpi on the fly, I think I play at like 3200 for ground and like 4400 for flying and tanks.



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea i have the MX518 Asus edition
> 
> http://www.esportsea.com/global/media_preview.php?url=http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/18890.jpg
> 
> ...



Didn't know they made a ROG mouse, impressive, the MX518's are great mice, especially for the price, but I just wish they were more comfortable.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2010)

My weapon of choice.  It too is 800 DPI and has been killing for me for the last 4 years.  It is the most comfortable mouse I have ever held and I will only replace it with one of its sons.  that being either the MX Performance or the G700 (Son of the G500 and MX Revolution).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah the MX Rev is just so damn comfortable, I don't like the MX P, just doesn't feel as good.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 14, 2010)

I just read this on another forum. Did you guys know about these? They might be good on a low end system with a high end card. Don't know. However its worth a try.



> To get an ATI frames boost:
> 
> - Set Catalyst A.I to max
> 
> ...



More tweaks here....
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/448777.page

Oh and here is my mouse....

200/800/2000 DPI are my current settings.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I never understodd the frame ahead junk, anyone want to explain it?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah the MX Rev is just so damn comfortable, I don't like the MX P, just doesn't feel as good.



Good to know.  I guess I will see how the G700 feels once it stops being a newegg.com exclusive



TheMailMan78 said:


> I just read this on another forum. Did you guys know about these? They might be good on a low end system with a high end card. Don't know. However its worth a try.
> 
> More tweaks here....
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/448777.page
> ...



I have my computer set to never allow more than 1 pre rendered frame and manually set it to 0 for FPS's.  It taxes the GPU a little more, but reduces ghosting and stutter spikes during high speed movement.

I posted this before, but there is a really nice mouse by Mionix called the Naos 5000 and they releasing a cost efficient version (Naos 3200 with MSRP of $70) soon that I am also considering.  There she be:  http://www.mionix.net/datas/users/naos_3200_1_0_0.png

This will be carried about all the usual suspects and I expect the actual price to be around $55.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I never understodd the frame ahead junk, anyone want to explain it?



Long story short, the CPU will use the current frame as a reference and begin processing calculations that will be needed for the next few frames of images.  This allows it to output better quality images and ensures smooth playback of game rendered cut scenes.  It is kinda like a real time buffer for video that is be rendered by your GPU.  Great for video playback and low interaction games, but sucks for fast pace games.  Default for computer's is 3 PRF's, but has been recommended that this is reduces to 0 or 1 for all FPS for the last few years.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 14, 2010)

F#$K I want this now!







Anyone want to buy a sidewinder?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2010)

What/where exactly is the "sniper button"?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 14, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What/where exactly is the "sniper button"?



Single click DPI button.  I don't know about default location, but this mouse should be able to program any button you want to do that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 14, 2010)

Ah ok my Habu has one of those though it's hard not programmable.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 14, 2010)

twitter.com/L_Twin:  "Lot's of Q's on BFBC2 Vietnam: Yes, info to come at Tokyo Game Show *including new teaser movie*. Ask @zh1nt0 for details, believe he's going."

EA is having a showcase somewhere in Japan tomorrow, where they will make most of their major announcements a day before the show officially starts.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 14, 2010)

Tried playing today but I'm getting awfy shit at FPS' now. I was absolutely enraged by BC2 a few minutes ago.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 14, 2010)

Total noob question but whats:

Chat, Team Chat and Squad Chat?

Thanks


----------



## JousteR (Sep 14, 2010)

(J) is chat to all both sides..(K) Is chat to your side only.. and (L) is chat direct to your squad.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Had to retire, comp started lagging bad at the end there and giving weird graphics glitches, think I'm gonna ditch the Cat 10.8's :/



Didn't 10.8a jut come out to fix the crossfire issues? edit: oh 10.8b and more last gen, but can't hurt to try 
http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/graphics/amd-releases-hot-fix-for-catalyst-108

This is my mouse


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 15, 2010)

why dont we get some noobs together and play a little squad death match, tpu style?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2010)

I just bought one of these about 10 minutes ago.






I feel like a dumbass but I must have it!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

how much u want for the sidewinder mailman.... i MIGHT want it i got a sidwinder Keyboard so.... a full set would be nice. altho that sidewinder mouse has to be better then my MX518 gunmetal

now its time to man up get on Rhinos Teamspeak and start kicking some ass lets go TPU load up

remember GET ON TEAMSPEAK DAMN IT tired of getting killed cause i cant magically type while shooting where u need to be


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 15, 2010)

OOoooo... Just played Conquest. I LIKE it, quite fun.

Also, started using the SCAR, fun weapon 

Normally, i play as a sniper on games, but i just can't get used to it on this one. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

I inexplicably seem to suck even worse at squad DM but I'm down.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love the AN-94 and the M416.  This is obvious as I have Platinum with both and working on the M16A2 whenever I finish with AK74-u and VSS.
> 
> Simply put, the AN-94 is a mid-ranged marksman's weapon.  The 2 round burst scatters when fired from the hip, but is very tight when sighted.  The gun is for people who sight, then shoot and only pray and spray at close range when caught off guard.  I think most people who play Recon the most like this gun for Assault.
> 
> ...



The AN-94 is horrible at long range now, remember that weapon got nerfed.  
AUG is IMO what the F2000 should have been. Good short/mid range weapon with
M16A2, well I'm not giving up that secret






1Kurgan1 said:


> I never understood the frame ahead junk, anyone want to explain it?


Here's the deal with settings.ini, if you are getting over 100 FPS you can change frames rendered ahead from 3 to 1.  That way you get better response without any frame rate penalty.  Someone who's watch you would think you are a robot do to how fast you "twitch" from their point of view.  Now if your frame rates aren't that high you run the risk of lag.  So if you are having frame rate problems you use 3.  If it's so so, you use 2.  If they are 100 FPS or better you use 1.  Some say 4 and 5 work best for multi core GPUs.  I don't know if 0 works or not.  I read that 0 simply defaults back to 3 which is based on your GPU drivers.

If I recall correctly, some use frames rendered ahead set to 0 then enable vsync and triple buffering to avoid input lag.  Something I never had to do.  But I guess that depends on what kind of PC you have (not talking about this game though).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

less posting more hopping on TS3 with me and mailman need more ppl so we can all join a server and start DOMINATING or disperse and make for a great game


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 15, 2010)

I've started to play conquest over the past week and I've enjoyed it much more than team DM which I usually play.

My k:d and w:l ratios are much improving too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

I say Tomorrow Night at 9pm EST we get as many ppl as we can and we jump on the same server and start having some fun the TPU way 

aka 24hrs from the time of this post


that said in about 30mins ill be jumping back in BC2 for a few more rouns im on Rhinos Teamspeak so ppl should join up so we can kick some ass


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just bought one of these about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> http://content.etilize.com/300/1017276474.jpg
> 
> I feel like a dumbass but I must have it!



I wouldn't feel bad, you got the RAT 3, you didn't break the bank and you got a great mouse.



mithrandir said:


> I've started to play conquest over the past week and I've enjoyed it much more than team DM which I usually play.
> 
> My k:d and w:l ratios are much improving too.



Yeah, I preffer conquest over all other modes. The others are too linear, SDM is ok, but I can't stand Rush march and die crap. I prefer to out strategize my opponent and flank them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

kurgan get off the sissy wow fest and get on TS3 with the TPU squad and rape some noobs in BC2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

lol, but im pewpewing on here right now. Got to pick up my fiancee in about an hour, its her birthday, but if shes fine I'll hop on after that and play some.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

no excuses its ass kicking time with mailman and me need the indomitable kurgan to lead the way so i can get killed a 2 dozen times trying to revive your ass at  bad moments

allthose ppl i see at the bottom viewing this thread need to break out there balls of steel and join up its ass kicking time TPU style so lock and load


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

I cant do it anymore!


----------



## Altered (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I say Tomorrow Night at 9pm EST we get as many ppl as we can and we jump on the same server and start having some fun the TPU way
> 
> aka 24hrs from the time of this post
> 
> ...



You guys are welcome to join our server but it stays packed every evening almost always someone in queue. We are always having to make room for AFK members to join. Here is our server info.

 Our website is http://afksite.com/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The AN-94 is horrible at long range now, remember that weapon got nerfed.
> AUG is IMO what the F2000 should have been. Good short/mid range weapon with
> M16A2, well I'm not giving up that secret



I never said the AN-94 was good at long range.  I said mid ranged.  And the AN-94 did get nurfed, but they removed the nurfing for it, the shotguns, and 40mm nade in R7.

We had a team that was at least half TPU tonight and that was awesome....except that time I knifed a guy and Kurgan (Who was on my Team) gunned me down with an M60 and just left.  I was like, " Damn, what did I do to you?"  So I was going to let it go, but i guess we are back to square 1 and I want them tags now.

Second, get TeamSpeak Kurgan.  Info. on front page.  Even if you can't talk, we can keep you updated on enemy locations.....and I can whisper, "I am right behind you." Just before I shank you.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 15, 2010)

lol. I was on a knifing spree collecting 6 within a space of a minute. 

considering how average I am as a player, it's a very good haul for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wouldn't feel bad, you got the RAT 3, you didn't break the bank and you got a great mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I preffer conquest over all other modes. The others are too linear, SDM is ok, but I can't stand Rush march and die crap. I prefer to out strategize my opponent and flank them.



RAT 3? I GOT THE RAT 7 SON! I'm now uber 133t!


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_6jSCtuQ-LzA/RljH-mhAymI/AAAAAAAAAhE/r_pHwng-2yk/s1600/soldier+crying.jpg
> 
> I cant do it anymore!



Looks like he got back off patrol late and missed the season finale of "Family Guy"....... We don't have family guy broadcast to the brit troops in Afghan which is probably why british soldiers don't cry


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Looks like he got back off patrol late and missed the season finale of "Family Guy"....... We don't have family guy broadcast to the brit troops in Afghan which is probably why british soldiers don't cry



No they cry when they miss their tea time 

US troops cry when the beer truck gets hit with an IED.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 15, 2010)

Mailman. I've added you. I might be able to play tonight (if your on at 12am, 1am etc. GMT) but i might be abit drunk... 

Anyone else that wants me to join them, add: _moonpig_


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We had a team that was at least half TPU tonight and that was awesome....except that time I knifed a guy and Kurgan (Who was on my Team) gunned me down with an M60 and just left.  I was like, " Damn, what did I do to you?"  So I was going to let it go, but i guess we are back to square 1 and I want them tags now.
> 
> Second, get TeamSpeak Kurgan.  Info. on front page.  Even if you can't talk, we can keep you updated on enemy locations.....and I can whisper, "I am right behind you." Just before I shank you.



I was on TS lol, but you didn't knife that guy, I got credit for headshotting both of you, lol. Didn't realize FF was on and you guys were spinning in circles, I was a long ways out so I took a 3 round burst with the M60 and somehow hit you both in the head, then I got killed right after so I couldn't rez you  (I was the one who said in TS, "kill'em all and let god sort em out" lol) But thats also part of the reason I don't play HC, hard to save teamates, and the whole night the other team was hiding as Snipers, just promotes playing like a chicken.

Didn't you hear me talking last night, I didn't say a ton, but Easy and me were laughing about raping this whole ridge of snipers, then he almost shot me and I almost knifed him, was hilarious.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 15, 2010)

it was very nice game last night, in enjoy play with my friends in TPU, and we was great squad and we kick everybody ass there


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I was on TS lol, but you didn't knife that guy, I got credit for headshotting both of you, lol. Didn't realize FF was on and you guys were spinning in circles, I was a long ways out so I took a 3 round burst with the M60 and somehow hit you both in the head, then I got killed right after so I couldn't rez you  (I was the one who said in TS, "kill'em all and let god sort em out" lol) But thats also part of the reason I don't play HC, hard to save teamates, and the whole night the other team was hiding as Snipers, just promotes playing like a chicken.
> 
> Didn't you hear me talking last night, I didn't say a ton, but Easy and me were laughing about raping this whole ridge of snipers, then he almost shot me and I almost knifed him, was hilarious.



Wow.  I checked and I got that dudes dog tags, so now I don't know what happened.  Screw it, I am still stabbing you.


----------



## lemode (Sep 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Screw it, I am still stabbing you.



^lolz


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

lol, I just remember I seen you 2 spinning in circle and was like "gonna take the killing shot here", lined up the ol Iron Sights on his dome and let 3 rip. I watched him drop then I released fine aim and started running off, but the last bullet must have caught you too, because as I rounded the corner your name popped up right after his, and i lol'd, lol.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 15, 2010)

So there was no mention of BFBC2: Vietnam in the opening announcements of the EA showcase, or livestream broadcast, this morning.

These updates via twitter:  

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Info about Vietnam will be out later on. Right now we are showcasing it and it's hugely popular!!"

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Further updates for Battlefield Bad Company 2:Vietnam will be out later on. Check back on the internetz for further info "


twitter.com/_KOiN:  "TGS BFBC:V teaser is done and approved. We had a great team working on it. Hope you'll like it."

twitter.com/_KOiN:  "Since a few asked - BFBC2:V teaser will be released some time tomorrow(Thursday). And thanks for all the RT's!"

_KOin = Magnus Walterstad, audio artist at DiCE

I was hoping for less "tease", and more hard info...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 15, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> it was very nice game last night, in enjoy play with my friends in TPU, and we was great squad and we kick everybody ass there



Well you and me did. I don't know about the rest of our squad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

remember ppl 9pm tonight lets hop on Easy's TS3 and lock and load for some old fashioned fun


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 15, 2010)

Can i have the TS3 info, plox


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 15, 2010)

I will try to be on tonight, but if I am it will be around 1am (EAST) since I work till 12:30.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Can i have the TS3 info, plox



Samez 

I'l join up tonight maybe get a couple games before I rq and have an anger wank. jk


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> remember ppl 9pm tonight lets hop on Easy's TS3 and lock and load for some old fashioned fun



9pm eastern? I could probably rape some people about that time, just played a short burst here, first thing I get in the server my whole team is praising a guy on the other team for knife skills and he was bragging, ended up knifing him 6 times and he got me once, he kept saying "wtf"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

yes indeed 9pm est is when im hoping everyone will start jumping into TS3 once we get enough ppl we can basically over run an empty server and watch that thing fill up quick and then start the slaughter

Team speak 3 info

easyrhino.homelinux.com

port 9987


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Can i have the TS3 info, plox



Same here.

Add me, my id is: x3ntaur

Thanks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

post above yours ^


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> post above yours ^





Thanks, must have been too slow with typing and it appeared. Will try to stay up till that time. (Goes to find out the time zone difference )


----------



## Asylum (Sep 15, 2010)

I can get on at that time....My clan has a server if you want to play there.
The server is listed as  -GuNS-
My in game name is -GuNS-ASYLUM
Its set to rush maps only but i can change it to anything you guys like.
Click the link in my sig to go to our site for server ip info.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> RAT 3? I GOT THE RAT 7 SON! I'm now uber 133t!



It's f'ing hilarious to say that in your head using Jerry Reed's voice.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 15, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> remember ppl 9pm tonight lets hop on Easy's TS3 and lock and load for some old fashioned fun



Who votes for non-hardcore?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Conquest Non-HC gets my vote.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2010)

1kurgan1 said:


> conquest non-hc gets my vote.



+ 1


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

i prefer conquest and would like to see a full TPU vs w.e kinda match that would be pretty sweet 

and yes NON HARDCORE I WANT MY GOD DAMN MINI MAP this isnt real war damnit so give me my crutch or you can listen to me rage. take your pick


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 15, 2010)

I am pretty busy until Sunday (my youngest daughter starts University this weekend) but would love to join you all for some death and destruction soon


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

that would be awesome tatty if i have to ill hog tie every tpuer i know plays BC2 and make them play lol just isnt fun without you guys on i check TS3 and check my BC2 friends list if i see no tpuers i dont play at all


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 15, 2010)

Did anyone test run that shit I posted pertaining to D3D .dll files in the BC2 directory?


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm gonna hop on now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 9pm eastern? I could probably rape some people about that time, just played a short burst here, first thing I get in the server my whole team is praising a guy on the other team for knife skills and he was bragging, ended up knifing him 6 times and he got me once, he kept saying "wtf"



That makes me miss Bloodbath from my BF2142 clan.  I have never seen a player so good with a knife...except Tim.Sad.  Bloodbath was a beast with a knife in that game including an incident when I watched him carjack 3 guys with just his knife....while they were driving at full speed....after he told us he was going to do it cause another teammate said they were coming.  OMFG!?!?  And while watching that was hysterical, I have been party to Tim.Sad knifing an entire team.  Then the bastard switched sides, and knifed my entire team.

On a side note, since you guys are my friends here, I am selling my HTPC in My Specs.  I will be taking pictures tonight and it will be up in the B/S/T forums come tonight or tomorrow.  I want to sell it as a whole, but Ii you see something you like, PM me.  If this is against some rules, let me know and I will....do what needs to be done to ensure the sell is fair to everyone.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 15, 2010)

First video of live BFBC2: Vietnam gameplay (w/developer commentary):  http://tgs.gamespot.com/video/6275964/ (7 minutes)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 15, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> First video of live BFBC2: Vietnam gameplay (w/developer commentary):  http://tgs.gamespot.com/video/6275964/ (7 minutes)



Boring. :shadedshu

although I didnt expect anything ground breaking.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 15, 2010)

2hrs till game time lets hope we can get a server going where its TPU vs another clan or something otherwise its free for all squad up with your best buds on the team u want and start kicking some ass. Lets keep it fun and fast with lots of explosions.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 16, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well you and me did. I don't know about the rest of our squad.



after u go we play me with crazyeyes and easyrihno also forth one forget him name, we play squad death match and we got almost all scores, i wait u to come back but sun become rise and server kick me cuz my ping over 250


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 16, 2010)

Still aint got the id!

You can have me as a player, however, iam rather drunk... lol.


----------



## mithrandir (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm playing a bit crap tonight. Guess its a little warm up.

Can't find you on there moonpig, I put underscores before and after your username and none are 100% matches.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Still aint got the id!
> 
> You can have me as a player, however, iam rather drunk... lol.



Team speak 3 info

easyrhino.homelinux.com

port 9987
________________

COME ON PPL go go go go lets do this get on TS3 so we can get the ball rolling folks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Did anyone test run that shit I posted pertaining to D3D .dll files in the BC2 directory?



I been looking to try it, but 'm so damn lazy, maybe I'll try it right now. 



TheLaughingMan said:


> That makes me miss Bloodbath from my BF2142 clan.  I have never seen a player so good with a knife...except Tim.Sad.  Bloodbath was a beast with a knife in that game including an incident when I watched him carjack 3 guys with just his knife....while they were driving at full speed....after he told us he was going to do it cause another teammate said they were coming.  OMFG!?!?  And while watching that was hysterical, I have been party to Tim.Sad knifing an entire team.  Then the bastard switched sides, and knifed my entire team.
> 
> On a side note, since you guys are my friends here, I am selling my HTPC in My Specs.  I will be taking pictures tonight and it will be up in the B/S/T forums come tonight or tomorrow.  I want to sell it as a whole, but Ii you see something you like, PM me.  If this is against some rules, let me know and I will....do what needs to be done to ensure the sell is fair to everyone.



Holy crap highway... this is such a small world... The guy I was stabbing was Tim.Sad, LOL. -[SOC]-TimSad, or something like that. Ufgy kept sending me messages like "damn that guy can knife". Tim said a few times, "wtf, where was my teamate to watch my back" after I chased him down by myself. He had another SOC guy with him, both medics I stabbed the crap out of that guy too. First time I got Tim he was coming down some stairs, I had knifed his buddy at the bottom, he wanted to rez him, came over the top with paddles out, seen me and jumped over my head and I knifed him in the foot as he went over me.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> 2hrs till game time lets hope we can get a server going where its TPU vs another clan or something otherwise its free for all squad up with your best buds on the team u want and start kicking some ass. Lets keep it fun and fast with lots of explosions.




Thats hard to do with autobalance sadly, also TS3 vs pugs is harsh, fun, but people would leave fast.


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just went 68-16 on Z-gaming arica harbor...best round so far.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 16, 2010)

TimSad:  http://bfbc2dogtags.com/?platform=pc&username=TimSad#top
1Kurgan1:  http://bfbc2dogtags.com/?platform=pc&username=1Kurgan1#top

Verified!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn, it was only 2... must have stabbed his teamate more than I thought, lol. Everyone on that server was all about stabbing, was watching guys who could have clearly taken the shot just go crazy for the knife kill then get shot down. Was watching a guy named GTO10 break even on KDR, but I could tell he was good, just went for that knife too much, so I finally said f-it and joined them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2010)

that was fun lets try and do this again soon but someone else can organize it i suck at this shit


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

good to see you again guys on my TS!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

yea, it was good times!


----------



## Asylum (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea had fun also.

How did you guys like the server?

Thought it played pretty smooth.

Some real good games guys.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> good to see you again guys on my TS!



dont you mean HEAR them?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> dont you mean HEAR them?



He was stalking us, Easy didn't play tonight, just stared at his TS open and fapp... I mean watched and felt good that people were in it.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 16, 2010)

I got TS installed and figured out tonight, even logged on Rhino's and saw who was on, never left the lobby, though.  Baby steps.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2010)

well for the next planned game time we need to get more ppl involved less sissy snipers more squad action lol recon can after all do far more then sit and snipe  overall great game lots of fun now if the next turn out is better and we can keep this up maybe then its worth a BC2 server MAYBE but we gotta get ppl back in game and playing as a group tonight was probably the most fun ive ever had playing BC2 and it only took a few ppl to make it that way.. SO lets make it bigger badder and more awesome with bigger explosions and even more insane fights


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

PRNTSCRN in da house!!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2010)

lol i got your dog dags bro  now you gotta try and shank me and get them back


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

i got kurgans thats all that counts


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i got kurgans thats all that counts



true.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2010)

i got kurgans as well twice and he dosent have mine  any time he kills me its with an M60


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 16, 2010)

You guys have no shame! lol


----------



## caleb (Sep 16, 2010)

@TimSad stats : omfg where do you guys get so much free time.... 25 days played :S

~3,3hour / day


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> i got kurgans thats all that counts



 I think most people do here now sadly, there was a while where it was kids and lemode, they always found my soft spot.



caleb said:


> @TimSad stats : omfg where do you guys get so much free time.... 25 days played :S
> 
> ~3,3hour / day



Probably all he plays, granted he should give up the knifing a bit, less deaths = more team tickets. The reason he has 35k dogtags is because it seems his Clan plays knife only matches, he has like 10+ dogtags of all his top 100 or more knifed people, and I checked way down on the list and last server played was SOC, which is where I was when everyone was trying to knife only, I think I might have to go back there for more fun.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i got kurgans as well twice and he dosent have mine  any time he kills me its with an M60



You sure about that... check the bottom left here 









GullyFoyle said:


> First video of live BFBC2: Vietnam gameplay (w/developer commentary):  http://tgs.gamespot.com/video/6275964/ (7 minutes)



So apparently Gamespots new intro song is a remix of Wild Things... lol, sounded familiar right away, didn't take long to guess it.

Also its really annoying that they are always playing it on the 360, every video I ever seen, when it's known that it sold better on PC that either of the consoles...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's the official DICE TGS BFBC2: Vietnam trailer:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOG4y9L81r0

Yeah, it's all tease.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 16, 2010)

BFBC2: Vietnam Official Site:  http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/vietnam



> All four multiplayer game modes from Battlefield: Bad Company 2, including the genre-defining Conquest Mode, will be playable in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam. The expansion is integrated with the full game persistence, so no matter what theatre of war you participate in, you will continue to level up your soldier as usual.
> 
> KEY FEATURES
> 
> ...



==================================================

IGN.com BFBC2: Vietnam Hands-on at TGS



> TGS: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Takes You to Vietnam
> I get my first taste of the upcoming downloadable expansion.
> September 16, 2010
> by Erik Brudvig
> ...



==================================================

Misc Links:

More info?  www.battlestrats.com
3 Screenshots

==================================================


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

are we gonna get some DLC soon?


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 16, 2010)

Vietnam is an expansion not DLC if that was what you meant.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 16, 2010)

"no matter what theatre of war you participate in, you will continue to level up your soldier as usual"


Uhmm very nice, i was worried that I had to at least reach the maximum level in BD2 before starting this


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I think most people do here now sadly, there was a while where it was kids and lemode, they always found my soft spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crap so u did shank me at somepoint FML


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

At numerous points  I honestly don't remember  stabbing you, most likely happened on a stabbing streak where I had no time to look at the names as there was more soft targets.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Holy crap highway... this is such a small world... The guy I was stabbing was Tim.Sad, LOL. -[SOC]-TimSad, or something like that. Ufgy kept sending me messages like "damn that guy can knife". Tim said a few times, "wtf, where was my teamate to watch my back" after I chased him down by myself. He had another SOC guy with him, both medics I stabbed the crap out of that guy too. First time I got Tim he was coming down some stairs, I had knifed his buddy at the bottom, he wanted to rez him, came over the top with paddles out, seen me and jumped over my head and I knifed him in the foot as he went over me.



Wow, small world indeed.  It is good to see TimSad is still playing cause EA kinda dicked him over in 2142.  What he was doing was classified as stat padding so they would reset his stats once a week....which eventually stopped him from playing.  And I see he has over 35,000 tags already, which is stupid.



AthlonX2 said:


> are we gonna get some DLC soon?



I hope so cause this Expansion will be just like Special Forces.  It will have its own icon, its own weapon list and the maps, while they will be able to switch in-game from one to the other, but you will not be able to fight with the current equipment on these maps.  I want a legitimate expansion of the current game as I hope to have either this or BF3 to reach the level of content P.O.E 2 had.  At the end it was something like 20+ different maps (ranging from infantry only, to no aircraft, to full on vehicle war), 50+ weapons when you include pickup kits, 3 game modes (including one that was a lot like rush now that I think about it), 30+ vehicles, etc.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2010)

Kurgan, aka "Stabby McStaberson" 

I will never forget the time you got me right in the face in a full-on run. Grrr. 

Though you were my, albeit beginner's luck, my very first kill! At least i think. Jumped on a TPU server and found you and another dude standing together and got lucky.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 16, 2010)

You want a stabbing secret, if someones coming at you with a 4 wheeler and they are just a few feet in front of you, line up the crosshairs on their skull and let it rip, you will lock right on and drop them, then get pushed a bit backwards by the wheeler, but you wont get hurt at all  Found that out as a last ditch effort before I got ran over.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 16, 2010)

new challenge! repair tool kills! (as in 4 in one life or better)

I was playing with TC2r ended up with it as my best weapon (only like 7 kills though)


----------



## lemode (Sep 17, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> new challenge! repair tool kills! (as in 4 in one life or better)
> 
> I was playing with TC2r ended up with it as my best weapon (only like 7 kills though)



lol i think my best was 7 too repair tool kills = win


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 17, 2010)

yea if u get knifed it sucks but if u get killed by the defib or the repair tool well the whole server sees it and you feel like a noob when it happens lol i feel bad for whomever haru killed


----------



## burtram (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a harder time killing with the defib in this game, compared to BF2142. It was like my alternate knife when i was medic in BF2142.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 17, 2010)

*Friday Night Games*

Give me some server names for Friday Night you guys might be on. 
Just went 16/24 and for me that is Good  Crazyeyes I hate recon 
so no stinkin sniping from me.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 17, 2010)

lol yea i hate snipers well okay not ALL snipers those that actually USE there kits abilities are fine the absolute morons that sit in base spawn just sniping all day and end a match with 4/0 or something KDR they need to get shanked in real life just like hackers lol

if anyones up for a round im jumping on TS3 right now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 17, 2010)

Easy rhino your ts3 server is down mofo get it fixed


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Easy rhino your ts3 server is down mofo get it fixed



i am working on it. ircd corrupted install pretty much pissed me off.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 17, 2010)

ouch


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ouch



i need to move back to freebsd but i really want the graphical desktop of ubuntu. in a perfect world...


----------



## caleb (Sep 17, 2010)

I can spare a TS2 channel if you want


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2010)

back up.


----------



## caleb (Sep 17, 2010)

Use TS2 gives no problems At least untill they release a full 3 version


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2010)

caleb said:


> Use TS2 gives no problems At least untill they release a full 3 version



ts3 isnt the problem. the server i run ts3 on is used for other projects. the other projects break and then i have to format/install the OS.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 17, 2010)

Im getting constant crashes with the 10.9 drivers in this game, anyone else experiencing this?

Also Im getting severe lag from outta nowhere, looks like 10.8 and 10.9 drivers suk for this game


----------



## sapetto (Sep 17, 2010)

I have no problems with the 10.9 and the game except if i install catalyst profiles my average fps drops...


----------



## monte84 (Sep 17, 2010)

is there a north american server you guys play on? I would like to join in at some point.

@CHAOS_KILLA with 10.9 i get CTD at end of loading screen, rarely can i make it in to a game. Been sticking with 10.4a but still have random CTD


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 17, 2010)

5970 on 10.9's CTD FAIL


----------



## caleb (Sep 17, 2010)

can you add to friends when somebody is offline ? I remember I had trouble before the patch with this ? Can some1 hook me up to his friends list ? soldier name caleb


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 17, 2010)

I have had very few problems with 10.8, haven't tried 10.9.

I probably wont be on today at all, but I should be on tomorrow around 9:30pm (EST) 

@caleb - the friend system is still pretty jank, it's hit or miss even when both parties are online.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 17, 2010)

Comparison of the Vietnam Map shown at TGS with the small Lugana Presa Conquest map:  Picture

==================================================

TGS 2010: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam Interview G4TV: YouTube.com

==================================================

An older post on the Steam Forums by Mikael Kalms on Onslaught Mode for the PC:  Not being worked on currently

Read the whole thread for other tidbits.

==================================================

twitter.com/thebigb82:  "is there any listings of the vehicles in BC2:Nam?"
twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "T54 Tank (NVA), US PBR, Huey, jeeps and US tank."

Holy crap, he actually let slip with actual details.  He must have been almost asleep at his desk...

The 6 vehicles:  2 Tanks, 2 jeeps, small boat, Huey helicopter.  Give up your hopes for flyable jets.  Ain't there.

==================================================


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2010)

FYI guys, fixed my CTD by going DX10. 10.9 proving to be fastest driver for BC2 so far...at least when it's working.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 17, 2010)

caleb said:


> can you add to friends when somebody is offline ? I remember I had trouble before the patch with this ? Can some1 hook me up to his friends list ? soldier name caleb



The friend list is still something to be improved but works most of the time.  If the person you send the request to is in a match, they will not receive it.  If they are online, but not playing or offline they will in a few seconds.

For a list of people you can send friend request to, check the First Page of this Thread.  I will send you a request in a minute as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2010)

monte84 said:


> is there a north american server you guys play on? I would like to join in at some point.
> 
> @CHAOS_KILLA with 10.9 i get CTD at end of loading screen, rarely can i make it in to a game. Been sticking with 10.4a but still have random CTD



You need 10.9a's since oyu have a 4870x2, there was a small fix for your card in those.



cadaveca said:


> FYI guys, fixed my CTD by going DX10. 10.9 proving to be fastest driver for BC2 so far...at least when it's working.



Yeah, 10.9's are working great for me, even in DX11 though, I been very impressed.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 17, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, 10.9's are working great for me, even in DX11 though, I been very impressed.




I'm getting the screen going black, but can see player names, in DX11. It's really weird, you know, but whatever.


I've been slowly fighting my way up to level 30, been swapping between classes as of late, mostly picking whatever suits the situation. I think I'm getting pretty good, but playing with you guys the other day showed me I've got quite a bit of improvement left...was quite humbling, actually. Kinda funny to hear Crazy calling me quiet..dammit, I had to work hard and concentrate!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I'm getting the screen going black, but can see player names, in DX11. It's really weird, you know, but whatever.
> 
> I've been slowly fighting my way up to level 30, been swapping between classes as of late, mostly picking whatever suits the situation. I think I'm getting pretty good, but playing with you guys the other day showed me I've got quite a bit of improvement left...was quite humbling, actually. Kinda funny to hear Crazy calling me quiet..dammit, I had to work hard and concentrate!



It was nice to see you playing, I don't think I have gotten a chance to play with you before. You were doing great, and I know how concentrating goes, I too don't say too much, until I die.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 17, 2010)

Soooo... due to retarded sellers and a whole bunch of other shit we didnt get the house I mentioned several weeks ago. Instead we're going to watch the market and see where prices are going around here. Long story short I should be able to get my system rebuilt and running a in the first week of Oct. I'm dying to get back into some BC2 with the TPU gang.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Will be nice to have your back Trip, it's been too long.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 17, 2010)

I know. It's been far too long :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 18, 2010)

So who wants to play tonight? Perhaps on an EVGA server (maybe win some hardware)?

http://www.evga.com/articles/00578/default.asp#signup

Servers:

*http://evga.com/gaming/?p=1396*


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So who wants to play tonight? Perhaps on an EVGA server (maybe win some hardware)?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00578/default.asp#signup
> 
> ...



Yeah I have to go get a sling for my Elk rifle at Cabela's then I'm good to go. 
405 winchester ! It is a beast manufactured in 1907. Teddy's favorite weapon. 
I have got all my elk with my 7mm, so this will be a first for the family heirloom.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 18, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> myinternetservices.com is running a deal that you can lease a 32 man BC2 server for $25 a month. that is less than half the price we paid in the beginning. i am tempted!!



Check out here:  http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/
They are branching out to the USA and having a 50% off sale for first 500 servers in US.  You can compare to myinternetservices.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 18, 2010)

Just unlocked the M16, wow! Love it.

Starting to get regular positives now, think it's cos i know the maps.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 18, 2010)

sounds good to me say 9:30pm EST aka 1hr from now?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 19, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Just unlocked the M16, wow! Love it.
> 
> Starting to get regular positives now, think it's cos i know the maps.



The M416 is a seriously good weapon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2010)

Reayth and I should be on tonight. Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2010)

I might be on, we will see, I been up since 4pm yesterday, so if I'm still awake at that time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, how many kills do you have with your most used pistol?  This is for those who don't have it posted in their sig....which I am sure is out of date.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok i never have problems with the ATI drivers but this new one 10.9, it doesnt lower frame rates in game but when im browsing the forums and stuff, the pages are kinda choppy when i scroll down. before it would be very smooth. my clocks in 3d are 157 core and 300 mem for idle, could that be my problem?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok i never have problems with the ATI drivers but this new one 10.9, it doesnt lower frame rates in game but when im browsing the forums and stuff, the pages are kinda choppy when i scroll down. before it would be very smooth. my clocks in 3d are 157 core and 300 mem for idle, could that be my problem?



how do you game with those clocks?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

really starting to fucking hate 10.9 drivers they dont work for shit with BC2 how can ati keep pushing out such god damn giant steaming piles of shit for drivers


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> really starting to fucking hate 10.9 drivers they dont work for shit with BC2 how can ati keep pushing out such god damn giant steaming piles of shit for drivers


Funny, not ha ha funny, but this has been the knock forever on ATI. 
You'd think their R&D department would catch on to this after how long ?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

yea looks like of BC2 i gotta go back to 10,4a makes me sad cause all my other games run flawlessly


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> how do you game with those clocks?



LOL i ment 2d clocks LOLZ


----------



## Altered (Sep 20, 2010)

10.9's are working for me. Using the BC2 profile didnt seem to do much. About the same as 10.8 for me and they worked well enough.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2010)

Why does everyone keep changing their drivers?  If 10.4a works, why update 5 more times between then and now, with nothing but misery?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Why does everyone keep changing their drivers?  If 10.4a works, why update 5 more times between then and now, with nothing but misery?



Because it is what Jesus would do.

And as promised Crazy...the Archive.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/previous/Pages/radeonaiw_vista64.aspx


----------



## caleb (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you notice some ppl try to modify/make you play the game so they don't get annoyed by being owned with certain stuff?
I mean with BF2 it was constantly "NO BUNNY HOPPING" because some fellas didn't know how to press 4 buttons on a keyboard and kept accusing ppl of binds and similar now its "no AT vs infantry" and some servers actually block these saying "shooting infantry is not what its made for", so I can't use defib on anybody to kill him because "noo its not for that". 
I even saw somebody get booted from a server for "USING AT" ... sad.

Its too bad ppl try to make others play how they want instead of playing the game as it is made. There is so much fun with marking infantry with your teammate ^^


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2010)

caleb said:


> Did you notice some ppl try to modify/make you play the game so they don't get annoyed by being owned with certain stuff?
> I mean with BF2 it was constantly "NO BUNNY HOPPING" because some fellas didn't know how to press 4 buttons on a keyboard and kept accusing ppl of binds and similar now its "no AT vs infantry" and some servers actually block these saying "shooting infantry is not what its made for", so I can't use defib on anybody to kill him because "noo its not for that".
> I even saw somebody get booted from a server for "USING AT" ... sad.
> 
> Its too bad ppl try to make others play how they want instead of playing the game as it is made. There is so much fun with marking infantry with your teammate ^^



While I agree about the AT vs. infantry point, it is annoying to see 8 out of 12 guys on the enemy team do nothing but kill with the Gustav.  I think it should be allowed that you can shoot the missile and set it off before it reaches you.  That would be cool and fair and cool.

No bunny hopping was needed period.  When I first got BF2 and logged on I literally saw 40+ people all jumping constantly while trying to shoot people.  It was laugh out load stupid.  That is not was combat looks like on any front.  And it was worst when people would jump, then lay out flat at peek height, then fire.  Not only is that stupid, but physically impossible.  It turned the game into, "Fight like us or don't play the game."  So sorry to say I think you are completely wrong on that and supported their decision to prevent Dolphin Diving.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> While I agree about the AT vs. infantry point, it is annoying to see 8 out of 12 guys on the enemy team do nothing but kill with the Gustav.  I think it should be allowed that you can shoot the missile and set it off before it reaches you.  That would be cool and fair and cool.
> 
> No bunny hopping was needed period.  When I first got BF2 and logged on I literally saw 40+ people all jumping constantly while trying to shoot people.  It was laugh out load stupid.  That is not was combat looks like on any front.  And it was worst when people would jump, then lay out flat at peek height, then fire.  Not only is that stupid, but physically impossible.  It turned the game into, "Fight like us or don't play the game."  So sorry to say I think you are completely wrong on that and supported their decision to prevent Dolphin Diving.



More frustrating than even that is when you go on a server with loads of rules scrolling across but no admins there to enforce them.... like for instance "No tank" but everyone still uses the tank anyways, personally i don't mind rules as long as they are enforced for everyone, I have been on some servers that honestly have said:

No tanks
No bunnyhopping

Anti tank only on vehices and buildings (although no tanks!) if someone is in building and they die then they accuse you of using AT on them 

No defib kills
No stabbing

I usually just message the server asking if it is actually OK to kill people and then leave.


----------



## sapetto (Sep 20, 2010)

Another thing is the class and weapon limitation. Choosing my favorite weapon and class, clicking enter battle and then suddenly suicides because there is a limit of 1 Akaban or M95 or whatever per team...


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't have any issues with AT vs infantry. There really is no problem with it. I play Recon/engineer. If the AT is made useless against infantry then the Engineer will have NOTHING worth while to kill people with. Why would you use an SMG to kill when you can use an assault rifle or a MG. the SMG the engineer has is only a defensive weapon. The AT is the only offensive weapon the engineer has. 

It seems people don't understand game mechanics. 

I don't have a problem with it because I know how to counter it. If it is really a problem for you, you are doing something wrong.

NOTE: This post is not directed at anybody in this thread.


----------



## caleb (Sep 20, 2010)

Please don't compare BF to 'reality'. Its not a tactical shooter just an arcade game. Kicking somebody for bunny hopping or any other strickly gameplay related thing and then saying its unrealistic is like kicking for using strafe jump in Quake and saying ppl shouldn't fly.

I get it some young boys make rules on their servers but the fact is that they put their disapproval/hate toward things ingame that developer made and throw it at other players that just play the game. 

PS. Fighting vs a good player in 1v1 situtation in BF2 was really a lot of fun for me while BC2 its just stand still,scope,shoot short series and maybe chase each other around a building.



> they accuse you of using AT on them


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

if i want to play with noob toobs caleb id play MW2 like a pussy if i want to shoot ppl with a gun and watch them drop i play battlefield thats pretty much the way i see it and engineers have plenty of good weapons 1 hitter quiters as laughing man puts it aka neostad + magnum rounds etc usas 12 with extended clip isa full auto shotgun.  If people cant use a gun to drop someone why are they playing an FPS to begin with they should go back to halo and mw on console if thats the case. I use shotguns only period and many here on TPU can attest that with gimped weapons i still do damn good without having to resort to noob tubes to get all my kills


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just out of curiosity, how many kills do you have with your most used pistol?  This is for those who don't have it posted in their sig....which I am sure is out of date.



You got almost as many headshots with your top pistol as I do kills. But I use almost all of the pistols, just started using the 1st one and the MP-443 and I actually like them a lot. But I rarely use my pistol unless I've used my clip, and have no time to reload, but more people to kill.



caleb said:


> Please don't compare BF to 'reality'. Its not a tactical shooter just an arcade game. Kicking somebody for bunny hopping or any other strickly gameplay related thing and then saying its unrealistic is like kicking for using strafe jump in Quake and saying ppl shouldn't fly.
> 
> I get it some young boys make rules on their servers but the fact is that they put their disapproval/hate toward things ingame that developer made and throw it at other players that just play the game.
> 
> PS. Fighting vs a good player in 1v1 situtation in BF2 was really a lot of fun for me while BC2 its just stand still,scope,shoot short series and maybe chase each other around a building.



I don't completely hate bunny hopping, everyone is going to do it when panicking if they don't know where they got shot from. But when it comes down to coming toe to toe without a single person and every time they jiggle around like jello, it gets rather annoying, it doesn't give me a huge issue as I usually just start to stab them then, but I still think it's stupid, if it's a good player they will flank you and kill you, not come face to face with you and jiggle around.

Like I rarely use my grenades to kill, I use them to make people go where I want them too. If someone is in a room with 2 exits and they don't know where to go, I'll toss a grenade in 1 of those exits, they hear it and coming running right out the other just like I wanted them too, and since they are sprinting from the grenade and I'm waiting for them, they can't shoot sprinting and they die. Strategy > Jiggling.

The other day a co-worker that I play with was bringing up a time where he chased me into a house and I went up on the roof, one of those houses with 2 ladders onto the roof. When I got up there I went and tossed a grenade down and through the downstairs door on the outside ladder, then I turned around to shoot anyone coming up the center ladder, he came right up it because the grenade, he wanted to kill me, so instead of going down stairs, he did exactly what I wanted to, he came right too me. He asked how I knew he was going to come up that, and I said, "because I made you", and he wasn't too happy after I explained how I played him.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 20, 2010)

I like to see people getting kicked for bunny hopping not because it's unrealistic but because it's simply GAY. Like 2 guys together, naked, fuking. GAY. 

A hop and a turn when you get shot is a reflex though and not classified as bunny hopping IMO. Bunny hopping is repeatedly and consistently hopping everytime you are engaged by the enemy. If you dont have the drop on someone before they see you and you hop releatedly like a douche.... then you're a douche.

/rant

*Don't mean to offend anyone. I just think hopping is a waste of time.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 20, 2010)

I played on a few servers that only allowed smoke/shotgun on the 40mm before the first nerf.  GLs were pretty over the top when the game was first released.

I would frequent a server that limited recon, as it is the most inhibiting class for an action packed, cooperative game.  I don't mind getting shot, it's just most of the time they are self centered, and offer little towards victory.  If I type anything in the chat bar (especially in RUSH) it's usually:  You can't win by sniping.  Not to mention they usually offer horrific spawn points.  GRRR!  Sniping douche bags.


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 20, 2010)

Bunny hopping was an art in BF2 I was fricking amazing at it even before I figured out you could macro it but I never used that because it's cheating.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think hopping makes any difference in BC2. I do it on occasion, still died every time, from aim giong nutso, meanwhile, dude sitting stable with feet on the ground just keeps firing...I usally only hop trying to come in for the knife kill...only got it once or twice...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 20, 2010)

yea bunny hopping in BC2 doesn't help at all, i was usta it after playing counterstike for so long but it made no diffrence


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 20, 2010)

Two situations where I bunny hop:

in BF2 in a CQ battle and you run out of ammo.  You have no option but to bunny hop to try and stay alive until the gun reloads (in BFBC2, you'll be dead before it reloads!)

in BFBC2, try to get from point A to point B, where there are pebbles or twigs or other debris on the ground.  You have to two or three times just to get moving!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2010)

bunny hopping is what i do when an enemy shoots at me and i dont know their location - its a strategy i like to call "OH FUCK OH FUCK RUN AWAY"


also, a poem written for the above situation.

When in fear, when in doubt
run in circles scream and shout!


----------



## ERazer (Sep 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea bunny hopping in BC2 doesn't help at all, i was usta it after playing counterstike for so long but it made no diffrence



helps a lil bit occasionally to avoid head shot (insta kill) but ur right


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 20, 2010)

Jumping a few times to avoid death cause someone shot you and you didn't see it is not bunny hoping to me.  That is panic.

This is bunny hoping to me and what use to piss me off:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paYHnb0Vf7k&feature=related

Mussels had the best answer ever.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I don't think hopping makes any difference in BC2. I do it on occasion, still died every time, from aim giong nutso, meanwhile, dude sitting stable with feet on the ground just keeps firing...I usally only hop trying to come in for the knife kill...only got it once or twice...



Oh it helps, it helps both of you run out of ammo. I hate pogoing people, they cant hit me, it's harder to hit them, we both run our clips out, i get pissed and stab them, thats if I miss on them pogoing around.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh it helps, it helps both of you run out of ammo. I hate pogoing people, they cant hit me, it's harder to hit them, we both run our clips out, i get pissed and stab them, thats if I miss on them pogoing around.



Well, it hasn't helped me like in BF2...so I stopped. I thought it was funny..imagined my character skipping along, bounce, bounce, stab, stab, while listening to Mary Poppins(my kid's influence).




Sadly, due to poor results, I don't do that any more.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, at least you can't dolphin dive, thats part of the reason I never got into BF2, some people say it was an art, and that it was hard, but when your prone your crosshairs move straight down and you just blow out their ankles, so jump to prone, dead ankles.

The only times I bunny hop in BC2 is when I get hit at really long range, I'll zig zag and jump hoping the Sniper sucks. Or if I'm out of ammo and another target comes up. I try and leap their bullets and stab them right in the skull, and believe me, that happens a lot, I don't pogo over to them, just 1 jump and line up the crosshairs in the air, seems the downward stab actually locks on much easier.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, at least you can't dolphin dive, thats part of the reason I never got into BF2, some people say it was an art, and that it was hard, but when your prone your crosshairs move straight down and you just blow out their ankles, so jump to prone, dead ankles.



 I forgot about that move...



> The only times I bunny hop in BC2 is when I get hit at really long range, I'll zig zag and jump hoping the Sniper sucks. Or if I'm out of ammo and another target comes up. I try and leap their bullets and stab them right in the skull, and believe me, that happens a lot, I don't pogo over to them, just 1 jump and line up the crosshairs in the air, seems the downward stab actually locks on much easier.



Yeah, that's my thoughts exactly.

I used fences to learn the "perfect stab distance"...still need more practive though.


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 20, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> More frustrating than even that is when you go on a server with loads of rules scrolling across but no admins there to enforce them.... like for instance "No tank" but everyone still uses the tank anyways, personally i don't mind rules as long as they are enforced for everyone, I have been on some servers that honestly have said:
> 
> No tanks
> No bunnyhopping
> ...



Whats the point of the game then? 
they should play MW2 or some shit like that not BC2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

well the major point is ppl that scream there class has no weapons aka engineer the ump or whatever is a god damn good weapon i killed by it so often its rather ridiculous those that just use rpg or m2 carl to kill ppl = tards go play tiddlely winks with your best friend or find out the meaning to twittles the one eyed wonder.  Dying to it is fine but versing an entire team of ppl that can do nothing but noob tube = lame and boring and they still die and they still suck so its bad for everyone.  No tanks i agree with on a SMALL server aka less then 12 ppl total aka 6v6  anything above that tanks are fine. because i know 3 out of those 6 are gonna be fucking snipers lol. 

what pisses me off lately is the awesome stick gun through object fire and kill ppl stradegy that works for sniper rifles the m1 garand and the light machine guns


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 20, 2010)

I would like to add, that jumping (not really hopping) is also appropriate when executing someone from behind (especially if it's a knife kill). we all know you look cooler, and get more satisfaction if you jump, then stab!


----------



## ERazer (Sep 20, 2010)

lately ive been enjoying the 40mm shotgun, no bunny hopping will save ur ass close range


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well the major point is ppl that scream there class has no weapons aka engineer the ump or whatever is a god damn good weapon i killed by it so often its rather ridiculous those that just use rpg or m2 carl to kill ppl = tards go play tiddlely winks with your best friend or find out the meaning to twittles the one eyed wonder.  Dying to it is fine but versing an entire team of ppl that can do nothing but noob tube = lame and boring and they still die and they still suck so its bad for everyone.  No tanks i agree with on a SMALL server aka less then 12 ppl total aka 6v6  anything above that tanks are fine. because i know 3 out of those 6 are gonna be fucking snipers lol.
> 
> what pisses me off lately is the awesome stick gun through object fire and kill ppl stradegy that works for sniper rifles the m1 garand and the light machine guns



Yeah, I hate people crying, still hear M60 cry babies, and other things. I do understand anger about noobtubes and rocket launchers, simply because thats meant to be a secondary weapon, and people using them like crazy will just get them nerfed to unreal levels, a grenade launcher should own, but people stopped shooting bullets and only used that, which caused it to get hit hard. I always have used my noobtube to remove cover, and knock down buildings, I get the most kilsl from it when I was trying to take down a corner and Crazyeyes comes around the corner and I shoot him directly in the chest with a shell... I mean when anyone does that 

But yeah every kit has great guns, Medics - M60, MG36, M3 : Assault - XM8, M416, AN-94, M16A2 : Engineer - PP-2000, UMP Recon : Basically everything is good, with standouts being GOL, SVU, M24 (depending on how you play the class : Random Weapons Pump Shottys are stupid good, Semi Autos is spray and Destroy, and the others are great too.

So sick of hearing people cry about main weapons, every kit has great guns.



ERazer said:


> lately ive been enjoying the 40mm shotgun, no bunny hopping will save ur ass close range



Sure it can, at close enough range noobtube shells won't actually explode. Feels so good to timely jump right over a noobtube shell and knife someone.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

funnest moment ive ever had is i jumped out of a building about to cave in from the third floor didnt even use my parachut i got shot point blank in the chest by a 40mm nade and got blown away. it was a seriously random WTF moment where i was just pissed at the guys dumb luck


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

All this talk has me wanting to play, I'm getting on dammit.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 20, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> funnest moment ive ever had is i jumped out of a building about to cave in from the third floor didnt even use my parachut i got shot point blank in the chest by a 40mm nade and got blown away. it was a seriously random WTF moment where i was just pissed at the guys dumb luck



you...pissed??? never!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

shut up rhino im angry white and trailer trash thank you very much and we all know the angrier i get the better i play hell last night i had 2 ace pins with gully and laughing man with me on the same team so figure that one out. Sometimes luck is better other times the intense hatred for that douche that sniped me with a 40mm nade lets me rack up double knife kills and drop a building or some poor shmucks head.  its those brief moments of awesome where the anger and that throbbing vein across my forehead is worth it


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2010)

Whoa whoa _breathe_...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

who needs to breathe? air is so afraid of my anger it automatically fills my lungs i dont have to do a damn thing


----------



## ERazer (Sep 20, 2010)

lol must be nice to play with u and listen in TS


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 20, 2010)

not really im pretty sure everyone just wishes id shut the hell up and mute me haha but at least im honest about it


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> bunny hopping is what i do when an enemy shoots at me and i dont know their location - its a strategy i like to call "OH FUCK OH FUCK RUN AWAY"
> 
> 
> also, a poem written for the above situation.
> ...



That's why I would have liked to have the Prone position option in the game, jumping (hopping) just makes the target stand out more (from range, has more value in CQ).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 20, 2010)

Im still on the fence on prone. Ok, fine, every class but Recon can have it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I dont think its needed, go back and play older games, they didnt have as many shrubs, I've seen people with massively good camo and they were standing. And old games didnt have as much coverage, they've put many crates around and dumpsters for good cover.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 20, 2010)

guys i have my friend here have problem with servers, he kicked from all servers without reason, punkbuster run ok and he use themailman78 way to solve punkbuster problems, but he kick even from unranked servers without PB support, he kicked sometimes while login, what's up guys any ideas please, thanx


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have no clue, it should say why he is getting kicked, what does it say? If you get kicked by server admin, it will say that too, so post up what exactly it is saying. Even the PB kick says something, if it's saying nothing, thats weird, does it just kick him from the round, or is his game crashing to the desktop, if it's that, then try different video drivers.


----------



## phobias23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys i really will appreciate your help on this.
Im planning a lanparty at home this weekend and where I live there isnt internet 4 all
Yes its true, so what I need to know is if there is some way to play BF BC2 without connection? cuz the game ask me everytime (even lan) to connect.
Please help me on this.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 21, 2010)

BC2 does not support LAN.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

Must be a new hack out there...or something...I dunno...

Entire team died by sniper, one shot. Uh, can a sniper take out a tank driver?




NO, seriously, because I don't know if they can or not...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2010)

yup new hacks PB is reactive not proactive so it has to be found tried tested and then blocked ive seen it RARELY since its pretty blatant but ive seen chooper pilots tank drivers etc killed pretty consistently by snipers in certain  matches usually i just quit and move on


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, it was kinda awesome to see the whole team rush in together...


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You got almost as many headshots with your top pistol as I do kills. But I use almost all of the pistols, just started using the 1st one and the MP-443 and I actually like them a lot. But I rarely use my pistol unless I've used my clip, and have no time to reload, but more people to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your last paragraph explains my play style exactly.



MT Alex said:


> I played on a few servers that only allowed smoke/shotgun on the 40mm before the first nerf.  GLs were pretty over the top when the game was first released.
> 
> I would frequent a server that limited recon, as it is the most inhibiting class for an action packed, cooperative game.  I don't mind getting shot, it's just most of the time they are self centered, and offer little towards victory.  If I type anything in the chat bar (especially in RUSH) it's usually:  You can't win by sniping.  Not to mention they usually offer horrific spawn points.  GRRR!  Sniping douche bags.



They didn't nerf the grenade launcher, they took it out of the game. You now have a tube that fires M80s at your enemies.

I haven't killed anyone with the grenade launcher since they "FIXED" it.:shadedshu

It just doesn't hurt people.


----------



## caleb (Sep 21, 2010)

Funny I always thought "bunny hopping" came from UK servers and refers to jump/prone/stance up prone/jump etc. Never occurred to me somebody might be whining because somebody simply jumps lol.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> if i want to play with noob toobs caleb id play MW2 like a pussy if i want to shoot ppl with a gun and watch them drop i play battlefield thats pretty much the way i see it



Right Mr. Pro


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have no clue, it should say why he is getting kicked, what does it say? If you get kicked by server admin, it will say that too, so post up what exactly it is saying. Even the PB kick says something, if it's saying nothing, thats weird, does it just kick him from the round, or is his game crashing to the desktop, if it's that, then try different video drivers.



i see him pc today he have video drivers ans windows problems too, so i do fresh install windows for him and the game now on update and i will let u know what i find, thanx bro for replay


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't get why people had any problems in BF2142 with bunny hopping. You jump you can't shoot until your feet hit the ground. So you have an opponent thats not shooting at all, how is that bad?!

Now if the whine is about a moving target should we also ban horizontal movement as in running?

Anyhow, I don't bunny hop, but I jump a few times here and there. BC2 it's almost no use as I die much faster jumping than strafe/not moving at all.. ..but in BF2142 is sure was fun to jump over enemy then knife/shoot them as they mostly lost sight of me.

If someone is really bunny hopping, just shoot them every time they hit the ground? Only time bunny hopping has bothered me is combined with RDX (C4) on FF=OFF servers. Even worse if they had a hotkey script for that... Here's a video of it and why I almost always played on FF=ON servers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8efb3ND2_ts

Now if BC2 was default FF=ON too and not the other way around, even more fun and way less nade/40nm spamming (and remove the triangles). Well BF3 for that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 21, 2010)

PP2000 + 4x scope is more accurate than AN-94 is really fucked up.


----------



## lemode (Sep 21, 2010)

Bunny hopping was never that difficult to counter. I normally played assault so a 40mm nade/shotgun up their cornhole would stop them…for me.

Dolphin diving in the earlier bf games was just annoying on the other hand and I agree with Kurgan…it was an art form.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2010)

lemode said:


> Bunny hopping was never that difficult to counter. I normally played assault so a 40mm nade/shotgun up their cornhole would stop them…for me.
> 
> Dolphin diving in the earlier bf games was just annoying on the other hand and I agree with Kurgan…it was an art form.



i think thats what pisses them off more - the bunn hoppers from games with invincible walls are pissed off they cant duck back real fast or jump out of the way, cause we can fuck them up by shooting through walls, splash damage, or blowing the whole Fing wall away


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 21, 2010)

.
Direct2Drive has BFBC2 for $20. Use code PAX2010 for another $5 off = $15 !  Is this still valid?

==================================================

Some additional Vietnam Footage:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hMxOkgblVI

==================================================

QFT:  Aimbot in real life:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYGlWjIKoY4

==================================================

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Maintenance Work Schedule

==================================================

Kotaktu Article on BFBC2 Vietnam:



> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam: Yeah, I Was In The Sh*t
> 
> Through the grass, I see a North Vietnamese troop before me. I dart ahead and, poof, he's gone.
> 
> ...



==================================================

http://www.slideshare.net/DICEStudio/how-to-make-a-game-for-free-for-dic-epublications

Site is full of DICE slide Shows

==================================================

So how about modtools? by MikaelKalms



> Zh1nt0 and you folks have asked about it, so here's a piece on the modtools situation for BC2 PC.
> 
> Frostbite 1.5 consists of these components:
> 
> ...



Follow-up message from MikaelKalms



> FB2.0 is better suited for modtools, but it is not a shoe-in yet. I will not speculate on whether or not modtools will be released for BF3.



==================================================


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2010)

caleb said:


> Funny I always thought "bunny hopping" came from UK servers and refers to jump/prone/stance up prone/jump etc. Never occurred to me somebody might be whining because somebody simply jumps lol.



You mention bunny hopping like it's a single jump, but it's not. Bunny hoping isn't that instant reaction that you have when you get shot to jump, it's just hammering on the space bar like a dumbass, completely different. Bunny hopping or dolphin diving didn't originate from any country though, lol. Also Jump to Prone is Dolphin diving.




hayder.master said:


> i see him pc today he have video drivers ans windows problems too, so i do fresh install windows for him and the game now on update and i will let u know what i find, thanx bro for replay



Ah, I'm betting new Windows, Drivers, Game and it will work great, let us know.



OnBoard said:


> I don't get why people had any problems in BF2142 with bunny hopping. You jump you can't shoot until your feet hit the ground. So you have an opponent thats not shooting at all, how is that bad?!
> 
> Now if the whine is about a moving target should we also ban horizontal movement as in running?
> 
> Now if BC2 was default FF=ON too and not the other way around, even more fun and way less nade/40nm spamming (and remove the triangles). Well BF3 for that.



I don't know if anyone really had an issue in 2142 with hopping, think it was more BF2. And the issue is, clips are only so big, so if you have anything but an LMG and you miss some rounds, when they can finally shoot, your busy reloading aka dead. Horizontal movement is very effective, but it's smooth, you don't move so quickly, jump, jump, jump, your pogoing up and down pretty quickly. 

And are you wanting to remove spotting? I really hope they don't, works so well for team work, like having a mic for people who don't have one.



kid41212003 said:


> PP2000 + 4x scope is more accurate than AN-94 is really fucked up.



Why shouldn't it be, less kick, bullets should still drop faster, but why shouldn't it be more accurate, it takes a lot more bullets to kill someone with.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't know if anyone really had an issue in 2142 with hopping, think it was more BF2. And the issue is, clips are only so big, so if you have anything but an LMG and you miss some rounds, when they can finally shoot, your busy reloading aka dead. Horizontal movement is very effective, but it's smooth, you don't move so quickly, jump, jump, jump, your pogoing up and down pretty quickly.



There was no Bunny hoping in 2142 because of two things.  The carried over the final play version rules of BF2 that prevented it.  When you land from a jump, you had to wait 1.25 seconds to jump (prevent bunny hopping).  When you go prone, you had to wait 0.75 seconds to fire (Even if you did the Dolphin Dive you would land on the ground before you could shoot back).

Finally the hitbox glitch was fixed.  In BF2, when a target jumped, their hitbox did not follow them correctly.  This produced a minor glitch were damage registry would be reduced when your opponent jumped to rough 50% less than normal.  Most compensated, like myself, by learning to time the shots with them landing on the ground.  2142 fixed this issue so jumping really did nothing to help you survive beyond making you a harder target to hit.

People still jumped when they were shot, but wasn't constantly jumping and jumping in a close range fight also happened but not all the time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats some good info right there, I never really got into BF2, I loved 1942 Desert Combat Mod. And I never really got into 2142, but I like those 2142 rules, would be nice to see those again, no need to have to repeatedly jump or crouch anyways.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't know if anyone really had an issue in 2142 with hopping, think it was more BF2. And the issue is, clips are only so big, so if you have anything but an LMG and you miss some rounds, when they can finally shoot, your busy reloading aka dead. Horizontal movement is very effective, but it's smooth, you don't move so quickly, jump, jump, jump, your pogoing up and down pretty quickly.
> 
> And are you wanting to remove spotting? I really hope they don't, works so well for team work, like having a mic for people who don't have one.



Well there were lots of servers that had rules of no bunny hopping=hence no real issue, was mentioning it more as it was an issue as it wasn't allowed.

Spotting is nice, not getting sniped to face when the shooter simply couldn't have seen you is not  Remove triangles, let spotted enemies appera in minimap, like it was before.



TheLaughingMan said:


> history lesson



Thanks for that, explains a lot. Didn't play much BF2, so never got bothered with anything else than I liked BF2142 much better.

So bunny hopping was really just glitching the hitboxes in BF2. Well I can see how that would annoy and carry on the anger to newer games, where it's not a problem.

What was hard coming from BF2142 to BC2 is that every server had some rules in BF2142, be it no baserape, no spawn killing, no glitching or more specific ones like no solo flying on gunship. Now with BC2 there are no rules in almost any servers and even if there are these aren't any admins around to enforce them.

I took no baserape/spawnkills as a general Battlefield rules that don't even need to be said, you just don't do it. Maybe there really is so many Battlefield first timers on this one, but I've seen 30+ ranks also baserape and they should know better alreasy even if BF noobies.

Other thing that annoys me is players/admins not knowing what baserape is. Was on one server (Atacama) that had no baserape rule, I was flying helo near enemy base and one guy jump on AA gun shooting me. I reply with killing him on the AA and get kicked for baserape..

Last weekend was flying with a friend on chopper (Atacama again) over C and see a guy hopping on buggy driving way from base. Blew him up with missiles and he did a nice flip right at the gate end where the road starts to come down. He yells no baseraping while dead.

In both cases I flew away right after the kills, If I had stay near the base and shot everyone trying to get out, then maybe. Real baserape is when you are in enemy base and kill many players constantly, possibly with a support guy helping you. That's no fun and having experienced it even in BC2 few times wouldn't even dare to do it to others.

Now if only the new display would arrive, so I could get back to the battlefield to get annoyed and killed and maybe kill some my self. Last 2 rounds played where 3.5 k/d and 4.5 k/d, those were fun, no annoyance 

And wasn't even snipecamping, although used sniper too, as I need this: Long Service Sniping Weapons Combat 2 # of sniper rifle kills left. 169h played and still not 500 sniper rifle kills, shows how much I use them  Well got to use a bit more still, 23 markmenship headshots missing, I'm hunting missing Insiginias.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

You guys are all lame, I see you all 1 by 1 get on BC2, but I had to pick up my fiancee from work in like 20 min. I check Steam before I leave, your all still on, leave get her and back in 10 min, your all off BC2


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 22, 2010)

phobias23 said:


> Guys i really will appreciate your help on this.
> Im planning a lanparty at home this weekend and where I live there isnt internet 4 all
> Yes its true, so what I need to know is if there is some way to play BF BC2 without connection? cuz the game ask me everytime (even lan) to connect.
> Please help me on this.


Out of Luck ! If you all have your own copies you can find a server and play against each other, but you will all need internet connections. Does any one know if Black Op's is going to have LAN capabilities ?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 22, 2010)

I close at work the next two nights, so if I get  on it'll be after midnight. but I'm off on Friday, so we should get some games going.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 22, 2010)

good times


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Spotting is nice, not getting sniped to face when the shooter simply couldn't have seen you is not  Remove triangles, let spotted enemies appera in minimap, like it was before.



Spotting on minimap only allows you to see people who are in range of it. I know there are some great Snipers out there, but I feel a lot of them want to hide and not really play the game, so most of them move to HC where there is no kill cam or marking, then they hide in the hills and never move in and cap a flag or arm a crate, and I call that not playing the game. 

But thats why I play on Norm servers, promotes moving around more. I think if Kill Cam is on, then the mimimap triangle should be fine, but if its off, one over there head is nice, I don't like campers at all.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why shouldn't it be, less kick, bullets should still drop faster, but why shouldn't it be more accurate, it takes a lot more bullets to kill someone with.



You should try them out now... You will know what I mean. It doesn't take more bullets because all bullets DO hit. Empty half of the AN94 clip = 2 busts from PP2000.

AN94 basicly a rifle, while PP2000 is a SMG... Don't tell me which one is supposed to be more accurate...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2010)

no worries ill be back on for DAMN sure in about 15mins from this post


----------



## Bow (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2010)

easyrhino.homelinux.com    port 9987

^ get on teamspeak add that shit to your bookmarks in TS3 so we can communicate


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You should try them out now... You will know what I mean. It doesn't take more bullets because all bullets DO hit. Empty half of the AN94 clip = 2 busts from PP2000.
> 
> AN94 basicly a rifle, while PP2000 is a SMG... Don't tell me which one is supposed to be more accurate...



Look at my most used weapon  Its right in my sig. I don't use scopes on anything really though, and I don't believe scopes add accuracy to weapons stats at all. SMG doesn't mean less accurate, it means less damage per bullet, the PP 2000 is like firing a dillinger, takes an entire damn clip to kill people a lot of the time. And you can't just hold a PP-2000 down, especially with a scope, and especially at range, you will have to burst fire it, which sucks because it takes so many bullets to kill people. You might be able to pull off a full auto kill now and then (at range that is), but most of the time that just isn't going to work, the PP-2000 is the gun that most commonly lets targets away with like 5% hp, and leaves you going "dammit! 55 more rounds and that target would have lost that 5% (ok maybe 1 more bullets, but you get the point)"


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 22, 2010)

Scope is for targets you can't see clear with iron sight... I have been using the AN94 since I unlocked it. There was time it was good and time it was bad, so I know it really well. I spent a few hours this morning using PP2000 by chances and it was so damn easy to handle. Seriously, every bullets were registered and i felt my bullets actually reached targets unlike the "current" AN94. Even before the An94 was nerf it was not this good. SMG use smaller bullets that's why it has so many bullets, smaller bullets = lost accuracy when shot long range targets.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

The PP-2000 is horrible at range, I'll have to try it with the 4x scope, but I hate that scope, it's horrible for flag capping.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

BC2 gogo, me and ufgy are getting on, I see you lurking Laughingman and Crazyeyes.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 22, 2010)

The PP-2000 is sick in HC with the 4x scope and it's not too bad in SC busrst control is pretty necessarry.... well at least thats how I remember the gun in May. It might not be the same now.


----------



## TimSad (Sep 22, 2010)

Good Game tonight guys!  Was fun playing with y'all!  Damn you Kurgan for knifing me so much!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2010)

yea i got your tags to hold on ill share with the world







there we go just think you got knifed by a cross eyed dude lol  

its all good you got me to and i didnt even know wtf was going on 

still wish i had fraps on tho i stabbed you right in the testicles.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 22, 2010)

TimSad said:


> Good Game tonight guys!  Was fun playing with y'all!  Damn you Kurgan for knifing me so much!



kurgan is one of the best at knifing, he has hacks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> The PP-2000 is sick in HC with the 4x scope and it's not too bad in SC busrst control is pretty necessarry.... well at least thats how I remember the gun in May. It might not be the same now.



They nerfed it since May, at range at least as far as my testing without scope is, it's very hard to kill people unless you use burst, but that guns hard to burst as the damage per bullet is so low your target usually escapes barely alive. And I feel I'm quite good with Iron Sights, it's all I use on my LMG's and I kill people at sniper range with headshots all the time.



TimSad said:


> Good Game tonight guys!  Was fun playing with y'all!  Damn you Kurgan for knifing me so much!



I am the resident knifer, though I have relaxed lately, but its fun playing with others who are tag hungry.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2010)

TimSad said:


> Good Game tonight guys!  Was fun playing with y'all!  Damn you Kurgan for knifing me so much!



It is good to see Tim again.  He knows me as WPB= Gysgt_Todd from BF2142 and I am little scared that he remembers me.  Worst thing I remember doing to him was dedicating an entire squad to hunt him non-stop for an entire round or two.  No way he remembers how funny that was.

Anyway, good to see your tag hunting ass again.  Learn to shoot bullets. 

P.S. That tag of mine has been up 2 days and I have been using the M9 pistol as my side most of the time and it is still wrong by about 50 now.


----------



## ERazer (Sep 22, 2010)

is the server down? cant log in


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 22, 2010)

ERazer said:


> is the server down? cant log in



which server?


----------



## ERazer (Sep 22, 2010)

ea? well keep it saying "retry"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2010)

if you mean TPU actual game servers we dont have any there all gone bye bye we have just rhinos teamspeak thats it

easyrhino.homelinux.com       port: 9987


----------



## ERazer (Sep 22, 2010)

definitely EA cant log in at all


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2010)

I just want a quick feel for something.

Does anyone thing any weapon in BFBC2 is CURRENTLY OP and needs tuning?

Feel free to list more than 1, but no more than 3.

Please don't bring up the Gustav as it is a missile launcher and its use on people is a tactical/situational move.  I do it, you do it, we all do it.  To the people who use the explosive upgrade, and explosive pouch upgrade because you spend the round sniping with it; I fucking hate you, you game ruining cunt.


----------



## caleb (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm confused are you asking or crying about being owned with AT?

AK is very good imho and every other weapon I tried as assult simply suck.
Shotguns are buggy me thinks because sometimes u can get a leet streak and sometimes you shoot somebody in his face and he doesn't die.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Scope is for targets you can't see clear with iron sight... I have been using the AN94 since I unlocked it. There was time it was good and time it was bad, so I know it really well. I spent a few hours this morning using PP2000 by chances and it was so damn easy to handle. Seriously, every bullets were registered and i felt my bullets actually reached targets unlike the "current" AN94. Even before the An94 was nerf it was not this good. SMG use smaller bullets that's why it has so many bullets, smaller bullets = lost accuracy when shot long range targets.



But many of the SMG's in the game have smaller magazines than their assault rifle counterparts.  Also as a rule, they don't always have "smaller" bullets, in fact in "real life" (so I assume in the game?) SMG's often have larger bullets, most assault rifles in the world today either have 5.56mm or 7.62mm rounds, the British Army's main SMG is 9mm, the main reasons why the SMG lacks the power is bullet composition, general ballistics, length of barrell etc etc.  Noone needs me to tell them that generally the SMG is designed for the CQB, I cannot speak for the US Forces but CQB to me is 50M and less, if you cannot drop an enemy in 2 rounds within the range of activity then you should not be using the weapon, that is where games will always be a little unrealistic.... anything above 50M is Assault rifle territory..... so why do SMG users in game wonder why it can take so many rounds to drop a moving target at 200m? 

When I first joined the Army (a long long time ago), before I was even allowed to hold a weapon, we had to undergo heaps of weapon capability demo's, one was with an old Stirling 9mm SMG, the weapon was mounted for the demo, a tent was erected 100m away and sprayed with water to soak the canvas, a 34 round magazine was then emptied at the tent......... not one single round penetrated it.......... Crap weapon!  No actually pretty good at 50m or less


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone have a release date for BC2: Vietnam?


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone have a release date for BC2: Vietnam?



Morning Mailman. I've had 3 hours sleep...

Good game last night. Pity about them spawn camping twats. Let me know for the next session


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Morning Mailman. I've had 3 hours sleep...
> 
> Good game last night. Pity about them spawn camping twats. Let me know for the next session



I had a lot of fun! Ill be back tonight man! Reayth and I play damn near every night.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want a quick feel for something.
> 
> Does anyone thing any weapon in BFBC2 is CURRENTLY OP and needs tuning?
> 
> ...



AN-94 is still OP.  needs additional spread at range. 
I can accept the lethality of ShotGun w/slugs (esp 870) at close range, but it needs nerfed at range.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone have a release date for BC2: Vietnam?



When pressured recently, zh1nt0 said "winter is between December and February".


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> When pressured recently, zh1nt0 said "winter is between December and February".



interesting, down here those months are 'summer'


i really, REALLY hate when american companies announce worldwide release dates in SEASONS, when it CHANGES around the world >.<


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> interesting, down here those months are 'summer'
> 
> 
> i really, REALLY hate when american companies announce worldwide release dates in SEASONS, when it CHANGES around the world >.<



No it doesn't you just chose to live in ze wrong place.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> No it doesn't you just chose to live in ze wrong place.



˙ʇı ʇnoqɐ ʎʞɹɐu ǝq oʇ uosɐǝɹ ou sı uʍop ǝpısdn ɯɐ ı ǝsnɐɔǝq ʇsnɾ 'noʎ ɥʇıʍ ǝǝɹƃɐsıp ı


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 22, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Morning Mailman. I've had 3 hours sleep...
> 
> Good game last night. Pity about them spawn camping twats. Let me know for the next session



I will be on tonight (12:30 EST) and tomorrow night (closing early! 10:30 EST) and Friday (pobably on and off starting at 1:30pm or so) take your pick!



Mussels said:


> ˙ʇı ʇnoqɐ ʎʞɹɐu ǝq oʇ uosɐǝɹ ou sı uʍop ǝpısdn ɯɐ ı ǝsnɐɔǝq ʇsnɾ 'noʎ ɥʇıʍ ǝǝɹƃɐsıp ı



please write all your posts like this. please!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> AN-94 is still OP.  needs additional spread at range.
> I can accept the lethality of ShotGun w/slugs (esp 870) at close range, but it needs nerfed at range.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. However I cannot wait until next year.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want a quick feel for something.
> 
> Does anyone thing any weapon in BFBC2 is CURRENTLY OP and needs tuning?
> 
> ...



M416 seems to have too good of hip firing accuracy, and the AN-94 seems too lethal in medium range. Also single shot, shottys they still need to make bullet drop on slugs and on pellets. Last night I had a guy using a NS2000 and magnum ammo (no slugs) and he was 1 shot head shotting me from about 50 meters.... bullshit. Otherwise though, everything seems fine to me.



caleb said:


> AK is very good imho and every other weapon I tried as assult simply suck.



The Assault kit is one of the most versatile kits out there, so many great guns, even the AEK isn't bad, the XM8 is unreal, the M416 is awesome, so is the AN-94 and the M16A2, and some people love the F2000, thats over half of their weapons that are very good.



GullyFoyle said:


> When pressured recently, zh1nt0 said "winter is between December and February".



But 2010 doesn't go till February, thought they said Winter 2010?


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But 2010 doesn't go till February, thought they said Winter 2010?



If I had a guess I would say we are looking at a mid-December release to boost holiday sales.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 22, 2010)

Last thing I saw was January 2011 but that was a while ago.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But 2010 doesn't go till February, thought they said Winter 2010?



Find the intersection of "Winter 2010" and zh1nt0's definition of Winter, and you have your (planned) release date, Padawan.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Find the intersection of "Winter 2010" and zh1nt0's definition of Winter, and you have your (planned) release date, Padawan.



Right, I mean I know that you said that, but I'm saying he's contradicting himself. Before it was Winter 2010, which would be October - December, now it's just Winter.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 23, 2010)

I had to find that awesome banner after seeing your last post.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 23, 2010)

I hate shit teams and people who stand near enemy flags to spawn rape, but can't shoot worth shit so no one sees them.  THAT IS NOT HELPING!!!!!!!


----------



## lemode (Sep 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Right, I mean I know that you said that, but I'm saying he's contradicting himself. Before it was Winter 2010, which would be October - December, now it's just Winter.



your stats banner is bad ass.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Was fun today till a guy with headshot script had to ruin it all, thats the 2nd time I have seen that and PB didn't pick up on it, first time I was questioning myself, reporting him now and hopefully they can figure out if theres a new one out there.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 23, 2010)

yea its officially the hacks have been re issued with new work around to bypass PB untill PB finds out how we are all pretty much stuck with the issue i think i might take another break and stop playing BC2 again for awhile till the hacks are squashed again.  So far theres no real unvulnerability hack but.. so far shot through any object headshot script displaying everyone on screen so they cant hide etc etc all those hacks are working again after previously being blocked by PB


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 23, 2010)

That's why the TPU TS server is important...then we can get together and play, and not worry too much about the hackers.


I don't understand why people use hacks myself...ya paid for the game, why rip yourself off of the experience it offers?:shadedshu


Alot of good players here too. I keep seeing alot of tpu users on various servers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 23, 2010)

I just sent them an email about the guy, hopefully that helps them out. Nice thing about this moron is, he was Rank 48, the other guy I seen was Rank 5. Once this guy gets banned he has to go through a long ass painful grind again because he decided to use his main account to do that on.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just sent them an email about the guy, hopefully that helps them out. Nice thing about this moron is, he was Rank 48, the other guy I seen was Rank 5. Once this guy gets banned he has to go through a long ass painful grind again because he decided to use his main account to do that on.



more than likely he became rank 48 by cheating so no loss to him.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is in prep for BC2:Vietnam. Enjoy the desktop guys!







Its from Shellshock 67 but I thought it would apply.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Alot of good players here too. I keep seeing alot of tpu users on various servers.



I saw you, briefly, Tuesday night on an EVGA server I frequent quite a bit.  You killed me three times, and didn't come back for the next round  Probably one of the first times I've ever seen another TPUer on any server.  I got all giddy.  I never play on the TS because it's right when we put the boy to bed, and then afterwords the house is quiet, and I don't want to be yacking it up while everyone else snoozes.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 24, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I saw you, briefly, Tuesday night on an EVGA server I frequent quite a bit.  You killed me three times, and didn't come back for the next round  Probably one of the first times I've ever seen another TPUer on any server.  I got all giddy.  I never play on the TS because it's right when we put the boy to bed, and then afterwords the house is quiet, and I don't want to be yacking it up while everyone else snoozes.



Yeah, same deal here(first time I saw you specifically). I was actually generating the graphs I posted in my thread on 10.9's and BC2, which is why i popped in near the end of one round, and then left at the end of the next...was doing that for a few days.

I haven't had a complaint yet...I tend to do most of my gaming late-night...alot of it isn't exactly stuff I need them seeing just yet.

Anyway, seem like a good normal crowd on the EVGA servers...I'll be popping in there often. I think I need your tags.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post: Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam Exclusive Screens #1: The Huey Helicopter



> *  BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Sep 23, 2010, 08:33AM
> *Part I in an exclusive series on the vehicles and weapons of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam*
> 
> ...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

wow. i was definitely not going to buy this. but now i might...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Wait, so we can control the radio?  I can play music in game to muffle out the ability to hear that knife coming?  That is a terrible idea.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait, so we can control the radio?  I can play music in game to muffle out the ability to hear that knife coming?  That is a terrible idea.



only if you take the game seriously.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> only if you take the game seriously.



I am serious about fairness, fun, and victory.  This is a team game and I am hear for the team, so I try to pay attention as much as I can.  I will admit sometimes I blast my own music and just jump in to kill people, but that is what Squad Deathmatch is for.

I get my fun out of the silly conversations we have, watching people pull off the ridiculous and stupid.

I mean it sounds cool to jump in a jeep and listen to some music while you ride to the way point, but that turns ugly when you are listen and a bullet goes through the drivers head.  Then you are just sitting there because you couldn't hear the shot, until you get a nice full metal jacket sandwich.  That is not fun.....for those guys.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> watching people pull off the ridiculous and stupid.



I take this as a personal compliment.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I take this as a personal compliment.



Go ahead.  I have witnessed a lot of "How did they not see that coming?" moments from everyone here.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> more than likely he became rank 48 by cheating so no loss to him.



I doubt it, he would have gotten reported so many times before hitting that rank. Rank 50 is 5.4 million experience, in the round I was in he got 5,000 point, levels go off medals and junk, I'm sure he would get more than 10,000 a round, but thats a nice even number. Even 10,000 a round would take him 540 games, and if each game was 15 mins average thats 8100 minutes, or 135 hours. So quickest possibility to those upper ranks is still 100 hours of play, and by then the reports would be stacking up, maybe it's possible, but I hope not.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Wait, so we can control the radio?  I can play music in game to muffle out the ability to hear that knife coming?  That is a terrible idea.



Psh, music is the shit, it was the only good thing Battlefield Vietnam had before. Nothing was cooler than running over people with Cry of the Valkries playing. Would love watching people standing in the street then seeing them whip around as they hear this music getting louder coming towards them, then oh shit too late, bam run them over. And coming in on choppers with that playing, especially transport ones, feels so badass.

I highly doubt you will have personal radios though, they will be in vehicles and junk, and they don't have 4 wheelers back then, I don't think the music should be much of a worry. Though I suppose you could get knifed out of a vehicle with no doors, and I been tempted to try out knifing the machine gunner in tanks (I think it's possible, but I have only tried one time).

But if they do have personal radios, I will be blasting some CCR as I'm hunting all of your guys tags, I'll use the radios along with my grenades to instill fear and play mind tricks, then I fire up the knife and come in for the kill.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 24, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am serious about fairness, fun, and victory.  This is a team game and I am hear for the team, so I try to pay attention as much as I can.  I will admit sometimes I blast my own music and just jump in to kill people, but that is what Squad Deathmatch is for.
> 
> I get my fun out of the silly conversations we have, watching people pull off the ridiculous and stupid.
> 
> I mean it sounds cool to jump in a jeep and listen to some music while you ride to the way point, but that turns ugly when you are listen and a bullet goes through the drivers head.  Then you are just sitting there because you couldn't hear the shot, until you get a nice full metal jacket sandwich.  That is not fun.....for those guys.



Listen if I cannot listen to "Flight of the Valkyries" with a pound of C4 on the hood of a jeep while jihading. I ain't buying.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> ...I been tempted to try out knifing the machine gunner in tanks (I think it's possible, but I have only tried one time).
> 
> But if they do have personal radios, I will be blasting some CCR as I'm hunting all of your guys tags, I'll use the radios along with my grenades to instill fear and play mind tricks, then I fire up the knife and come in for the kill.



The machine gunners in BFBC2 tanks are totallly inclosed in the tanks (watch MG), and are un-killable without taking out the whole tank.  I totally miss being able to shoot the MG'er off of an over-powered tank, like in BF2.

But, it looks like exposed gunners will return in BFBC2: Vietnam.  See 6:34 of this video.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> The machine gunners in BFBC2 tanks are totallly inclosed in the tanks (watch MG), and are un-killable without taking out the whole tank.  I totally miss being able to shoot the MG'er off of an over-powered tank, like in BF2.
> 
> But, it looks like exposed gunners will return in BFBC2: Vietnam.  See 6:34 of this video.



Theres a hatch on top of the T-90's and the Abrams, if you jump on the roof you see the hatch is open, instead of being able to see into the tank like you should be able to it's filled in with metal. The only testing I have done was with a friend who was on my team and I was able to strike him through that hatch opening, at least it sure seemed like it. It wasn't a quick process though, which is why I haven't tried it on any real enemys. It took a lot of strikes to finally get what seemed like a registered hit, most of them resulted in a metal sound, but I finally got a few that didn't make that sound. Only real way to find out would be to find an empty server and have someone sit in the tank gunner spot, as the tank driver didn't seem to ever register a hit. But I think it's possible, I have had a few times where I been in a tank as the gunner and I been shot and killed yet the tank and driver were still fine, so I think the gunners can be hit, it's just very hard.


----------



## raptori (Sep 24, 2010)

why I can't find EA servers in the server browser ??


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 24, 2010)

raptori said:


> why I can't find EA servers in the server browser ??



Are you seeing no servers, or just no servers with EA in thier title?

Back when they were having performance issues with the server browser, they shut down all of their company run servers to help with performance.

Since there were no shortage of servers, these were not necessary.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 24, 2010)

Kurgan any time u want to try the tank thing let me know ill jump on an empty server with you so u can test it out


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 24, 2010)

u should be able to knife the guy in the Bakhcha/BMD-3.


that guy is pretty open


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Kurgan any time u want to try the tank thing let me know ill jump on an empty server with you so u can test it out



I as well. although I have to say, pretty much every time I jump on an enemy tank, I get road killed (I jump on tanks ore often than you might think)


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 24, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I as well. although I have to say, pretty much every time I jump on an enemy tank, I get road killed (I jump on tanks ore often than you might think)



Yesterday game was fun until the cheater shown up then i RQ and went to school .


----------



## raptori (Sep 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Are you seeing no servers, or just no servers with EA in thier title?
> 
> Back when they were having performance issues with the server browser, they shut down all of their company run servers to help with performance.
> 
> Since there were no shortage of servers, these were not necessary.



yes I'm talking about just servers with EA title ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2010)

Should be gaming soon. We just got moved in tonight, no system rebuild yet but the network looks strong.


----------



## hv43082 (Sep 25, 2010)

Damn EA master server is down.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2010)

Of course the server is down I just got my system rebuilt. lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 25, 2010)

Its up for me


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess updating would help me get online.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2010)

TripTex is baaaaaaaccccccckkkkk!!!!

I also met the worst medic of all time, DrFluffy.  He turn a corner while I was helping to defend the M-Com.  He kills me with the Defib.....and then just walks off like it didn't happen.  I think, "Hey, maybe he is hiding until it recharges.  Ok I will see what happens."  He comes back takes a knee over my corpse (still had 4 seconds for a revive) and just sits there.  Didn't shoot at the guy that killed me or think about a revive, did I mention he killed me with the DEFIB.  The only reason I didn't TK him was because the round ended.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

Just bought BC2 on steam, and I'm downloading it now. I'll hopefully get a favorite class figured out by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just bought BC2 on steam, and I'm downloading it now. I'll hopefully get a favorite class figured out by the end of the weekend.



LOL, Have fun leveling 
I can't wait to knife triptexx again!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh I will. I played the campaign on a friends PC and liked it, but I wanted a MP shooter I could play with some fellow TPUer's and I sure as hell wasn't going to bother with MW2. 

Oh, and my download only has 18 minutes left.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Let us know how you like it, I assume you played previous BF's if you didn't want to bother with the MW2 garbage


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone one wanna play bc2?


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice to finally see you, last night, Boise.  I'd never played squad deathmatch, it was pretty fun.  Quite a bit more sneaky with just a few players on a map.

I've also played a touch with Hayder_Master in the last couple of days.  He's up on me two dog tags to one


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Let us know how you like it, I assume you played previous BF's if you didn't want to bother with the MW2 garbage



I played BF2 for a long time and loved the squad based tactics. While the CoD/MW games can be fun, it's mindless shooting. I want organization when I kill people DANGIT. 

Oh, and I'm addicted to BC2 already, too bad I suck pretty hard right now. :shadedshu

If anyone wants to add me my name on there is Rad_Ed I'm rocking TPU as my "clan tag"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

alright i think its clear everyone who thinks im a badass medic should thank my post for saving there asses on a regular basis and better yet Kurgan should add me to the top of the medic pile on page 1  okay ego and epeen aside.

Im not that good either Edward. But K/D only means so much you need to find the one thing your damn good at for me its doing suicidal charges into enemy fire to revive a buddy just to die at his feet while he kills the guys that killed me


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

I seem to be decent as an Engineer, or Assault. Haven't bothered with Meci yet, and I'm no good at the "Recon" thing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

same i cant aim a sniper rifle to save my balls 

so im the medic with a shotgun usually USAS 12 with slugs and magnums i get 6 rounds full auto with slugs for range the magnum rounds keep damage higher then normal even tho slugs take a damage hit. means i can snipe but i still have the OH FUCK!!!!! full auto shotgun blasts at short range. I also tend to use the M93R its my spray and pray weapon short range it has good stopping power and when ppl get hit they tend to run so while it dosent hurt them much its enough to make them seek cover so i can reload the shotty and try again. Also the M93R tends to have random headshot written all over it 20 rounds semi auto just point and fire and randomly u get a headshot kill lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm liking Engineer so far. Good range of weapons, and I'm found of blowing buildings up when they are full of freaking Snipers, etc.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

Rhino your ts3 server died again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd like to give everyone a heads up on a player called "amibanned". 

He's using a teleport hack and was moving the entire team on top of his C4, teleporting us far out to the sea on and picking us off one by one with a sniper rifle.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, never seen that hack before. Odds are its someone with too much money on their hands, with a name like that he's expecting that, probably bought a game just to mess around and get banned with it. They should almost think of IP bans, and you can petition your case to try and get it unbanned or something.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, it was pretty fucked up. He was a terrible shot thou. He had to teleport me 4 times just to kill me. He got upset with me after he ended up on the same side as me and I kept TK'ing him. So he got all pissed off and kept picking on my squad and I. (After he changed teams.)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol, yeah cheating on an HC server is a bad idea, especially with that method, your team with TK you if your a douche like that.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

Just ran into two more people using the same hack.


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 27, 2010)

guys, the Teleporting hack is a real thing.

Two days ago a friend of mine kept telling me to log in and check this new hack, TBH I didn't believe there is such a hack that can affect players like this.

Anyway he recorded it : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJmV8PRcnMc

By the look of it, it seems like this hack was created in the past week because I've checked in Youtube and only 3 people so far have uploaded videos about it, and all of them have been uploaded in the past few days.
Bottom line, we are !@#$ed up, once every noob find about this hack they will keep using it until they get banned then the next idiot will do the same and so on.....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, that's the same crap I've been dealing with for the past few hours. Dealt with a total of three different people using it so far.


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> guys, the Teleporting hack is a real thing.
> 
> Two days ago a friend of mine kept telling me to log in and check this new hack, TBH I didn't believe there is such a hack that can affect players like this.
> 
> ...


 

ha. me and LaughingMan came acrossed this hack about a week ago. frankly; it was awesome.  the player using it didn't do cheap things like teleport then snipe, instead he would teleport his team to the m-com then later he randomly suicided people (you would fall through the map) on BOTH TEAMS. then he would revive everyone on BOTH TEAMS in the same spot, so it became a random shoot fest (me and highway ended up top of our team with almost 4.0 K/d's even with all the random suiciding)

if ever I were to commend a hacker, it would be this one, most I've laughed in any bc2 match.


----------



## The Witcher (Sep 27, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ha. me and LaughingMan came acrossed this hack about a week ago. frankly; it was awesome.  the player using it didn't do cheap things like teleport then snipe, instead he would teleport his team to the m-com then later he randomly suicided people (you would fall through the map) on BOTH TEAMS. then he would revive everyone on BOTH TEAMS in the same spot, so it became a random shoot fest (me and highway ended up top of our team with almost 4.0 K/d's even with all the random suiciding)
> 
> if ever I were to commend a hacker, it would be this one, most I've laughed in any bc2 match.



Well, the bad news is that the world is filled with idiots and I don't think that every idiot who is using the same hack would do the same thing as your hacker did xD


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> Well, the bad news is that the world is filled with idiots and I don't think that every idiot who is using the same hack would do the same thing as your hacker did xD



totally agree.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 27, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ha. me and LaughingMan came acrossed this hack about a week ago. frankly; it was awesome.  the player using it didn't do cheap things like teleport then snipe, instead he would teleport his team to the m-com then later he randomly suicided people (you would fall through the map) on BOTH TEAMS. then he would revive everyone on BOTH TEAMS in the same spot, so it became a random shoot fest (me and highway ended up top of our team with almost 4.0 K/d's even with all the random suiciding)
> 
> if ever I were to commend a hacker, it would be this one, most I've laughed in any bc2 match.



That match was epic.  My favorite was when he teleported everyone on both teams to the Enemy base.  We all woke up and while most people were confused, me and Haru starting killing people.  Then we all "Suicided" through the stage and respawned at the M-com we were defending like that last incident was a bad dream.  I was laughing my ass off.

That one was my fault since I accidentally joined a server with no Punk Buster, no listed rules, and I don't think it was even ranked.  It was epic fun though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

That does sound like fun, too bad 99.99% of "hackers" would just use it to up their score rather then introduce random madness.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2010)

id do random madness hell i want a match of medics with defibs thats all u can use teleport u all to one place and watch the mayhem


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well just got done playing with a friend after there seems to be an issue. The first time it happened to me I figured my body had ragdolled a long ass ways, like over 500ft. Then we switched servers and my friend mentioned this happening to him, I figured rag dolling caused it. The map switched and I was a Medic, standing all alone right at the start of the map. All of a sudden a Recon corpse appears at my feet, and by appears I mean there was nothing, then boom its there. And he slowly stands up and it says "revive +50", I had my M60 out. Then I got shot and was rezzed on the exact opposite side of the defending zone in Rush. I mentioned it and others were having it happen too, whats going on?


----------



## caleb (Sep 27, 2010)

It means you need to cut down a bit on whatever it is you smoke while playing ^^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2010)

caleb said:


> It means you need to cut down a bit on whatever it is you smoke while playing ^^



lol, that would be my friend, but not me, or numerous other people in the 2nd server I was in. I said something in Say All, and someone else said "ok so it isn't just me seeing this", then another person that was a Medic just said "I just got a ghost revive" (I had called it ghost revive when I was asking others if they seen it).


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 27, 2010)

I would say someone on the server had a hack installed (whether they were using it or not and it was affecting everyone else) that, or we are dealing with a major bug in the game code.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 27, 2010)

R22 Server Released to Address Teleport Hack 

Background



> I hopped on yesterday afternoon to play and the first thing I always do is check my friends list. I noticed TimSad was on a server called "R22 Test" and this, of course, intrigued me. I joined that server and found Kalms and some PBBans guys, as well as some server admins (presumably of the highest-ranked servers which would indicate why TimSad was chosen to beta test, since he owns one of the top 10 ranking rush servers).
> 
> I asked what the patch was for and Kalms himself said it was an attempt at fixing the teleport hack. He did not have access to the hack and couldn't confirm but more than likely it would fix the hack according to him. That is why I put "supposedly" in the title.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 27, 2010)

Swiped from NVNews forums:


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well just got done playing with a friend after there seems to be an issue. The first time it happened to me I figured my body had ragdolled a long ass ways, like over 500ft. Then we switched servers and my friend mentioned this happening to him, I figured rag dolling caused it. The map switched and I was a Medic, standing all alone right at the start of the map. All of a sudden a Recon corpse appears at my feet, and by appears I mean there was nothing, then boom its there. And he slowly stands up and it says "revive +50", I had my M60 out. Then I got shot and was rezzed on the exact opposite side of the defending zone in Rush. I mentioned it and others were having it happen too, whats going on?




Sounds like the teleporting hack I was talking about.


----------



## lemode (Sep 27, 2010)

The Witcher said:


> guys, the Teleporting hack is a real thing.
> 
> Two days ago a friend of mine kept telling me to log in and check this new hack, TBH I didn't believe there is such a hack that can affect players like this.
> 
> ...



Uber funny. Can’t believe that this kind of abusive hack exists on a game ‘protected’ by PB rolleyes. Regardless, it’s major lolz! Stuff like this further reiterates my excitement about not playing this game anymore.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 27, 2010)

Today's fun tip. 

Swap kits while reviving medics. 

If your medic gets killed take his kit with "G" change to the defibrillator and get close enough to revive him while still seeing the notification to "press E" to pickup your own kit. Then use the defib and press "E" at the same time. You will swap kits as he gets up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't let one or 2 hackers stopping me from playing this game. Quitting don't stop hackers from cheating... It's your loss. I don't take these things seriously, there are ton of hack-free servers to play.

If i let these things bother me, games i could play are offline only.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I wouldn't let one or 2 hackers stopping me from playing this game. Quitting don't stop hackers from cheating... It's your loss. I don't take these things seriously, there are ton of hack-free servers to play.
> 
> If i let these things bother me, games i could play are offline only.



QFT.  What I take away from this is that the problem was addressed by DICE before it even affected me.  (I haven't played in about a week.  Been playing around with some BF2 mapping.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 27, 2010)

hey guys, for now use the official TPU TS3 server for gaming. i should be getting TS back up tonight. i am screwing around with some things at the moment.

edit: i know those guys are annoying! lol!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 27, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hey guys, for now use the official TPU TS3 server for gaming. i should be getting TS back up tonight. i am screwing around with some things at the moment.
> 
> edit: i know those guys are annoying! lol!



OK bro, im wait to join again with TPU, i miss play and talking with u guys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone have good server suggestions? I've been playing on a bunch of them and I spend most of the time getting shot to pieces by snipers. : /


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 28, 2010)

I found a server that banned the snipers. Pity i got banned for NOT-baseraping... wtf.


----------



## burtram (Sep 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Today's fun tip.
> 
> Swap kits while reviving medics.
> 
> If your medic gets killed take his kit with "G" change to the defibrillator and get close enough to revive him while still seeing the notification to "press E" to pickup your own kit. Then use the defib and press "E" at the same time. You will swap kits as he gets up.



i have been doing this forever, because i want my own kit back damnit. lol. i wish more people did this as well. i originally learned of this back when i first got battlefield, from a youtube video.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Today's fun tip.
> 
> Swap kits while reviving medics.
> 
> If your medic gets killed take his kit with "G" change to the defibrillator and get close enough to revive him while still seeing the notification to "press E" to pickup your own kit. Then use the defib and press "E" at the same time. You will swap kits as he gets up.



Yeah, I try that when I can, but in the heat of battle its hard to pull off, I like to revive on the run.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> *Videos Guides: Watch These!*
> 
> BC2 Quick Tips #5 Revive & pickup kit at the same time



It works great.  I learned it from your first post 
There are some great tips in the vids.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 28, 2010)

BC2 go go go


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 28, 2010)

My squadmates usually are really dumb, so I don't really follow them = I can't revive anybody, lol.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> BC2 go go go



I'll be on here in a bit, was playing, but just tossed some frys in the deep fryer, so gonna eat quickly and be back on.


----------



## burtram (Sep 28, 2010)

I was playing for a little bit, but it's so hot here i can't really play anything before something crashes, or CTD's (btw, by hot, i mean, it's 90F in my room at 9pm), i think i need to toss a fan above my northbridge heatsink....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 28, 2010)

I hear ya on that one, it was 90*F in my room from about mid day until 5 PM today.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 28, 2010)

you guys can use my TS3 server for your bc2 gaming if you want,its paid for through february 2011,its a 10 person server. If you want to use it let me know and ill assign admins to keep the server clean  IP address 173.244.182.245 port 4234   also if you want to use it ill password it so you dont get random people in there


----------



## Mussels (Sep 28, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> you guys can use my TS3 server for your bc2 gaming if you want,its paid for through february 2011,its a 10 person server. If you want to use it let me know and ill assign admins to keep the server clean  IP address 173.244.182.245 port 4234   also if you want to use it ill password it so you dont get random people in there



we have a TPU TS3 server now, just use that.


----------



## caleb (Sep 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> My squadmates usually are really dumb, so I don't really follow them = I can't revive anybody, lol.



lol its true BC2 is full of dumb ppl I think it was the same with BF2 at start but it became really nice action after a short while after the game was released and dumb ppl kept leaving the game when there was too much action so it was ggz.


----------



## Nick89 (Sep 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I just want a quick feel for something.
> 
> Does anyone thing any weapon in BFBC2 is CURRENTLY OP and needs tuning?
> 
> ...



When I'm not sniping I use the Gustav to take out snipers.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we have a TPU TS3 server now, just use that.



I think that may go the way of the dodo, unless we get some more users on regularily.

10 users is almost not enough though...sometimes we get a couple more people than that, but that's also very few people considering the membership/daily viewers here.

TS3 servers are cheap. IF someone will run a 16+ one, I will gladly donate some cash to cover costs. should cost less than $100 for a year. I will gladly cover half that...but I'm so totally not in to having any responsibility.

Had some good playing last night with TPU guys...i think there was 8 of us at one point, all in 16-man server.

I'll be on again later tonight...around the same time.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 28, 2010)

I was having performance issues last night (only 30% usage on each core and 40 fps no matter what settings I used) but I got it sorted out at like 2am so I should be in better shape tonight. I dont know what fixed my problem but I did try every tweak I could remember at the same time. I got my usage back up to 60-70% finally. 

Rever to CAT 10.5 (10.9 profiles)
Drop audio to 41khz
Force DX11
Sound quality to Med.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 28, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I think that may go the way of the dodo, unless we get some more users on regularily.
> 
> 10 users is almost not enough though...sometimes we get a couple more people than that, but that's also very few people considering the membership/daily viewers here.
> 
> ...



you can run a 32 man TS3 server for free under their license. don't pay anyone for it.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 28, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you can run a 32 man TS3 server for free under their license. don't pay anyone for it.



My personal connection doesn't provide the bandwidth for it. I also have no interest in moderating a server, or any of that. I know you can run servers for free, so whoever will run it gets my cash. 

If we all pitch in a few $$ each, actual bandwidth costs should be covered, with a bit extra  The way I look at it, we have about 30 people on TPU who both post and play BC2 regularily, and we actually seem to play together quite often, with the TS up. I've been on almost every night the TPU server has been up, and have played _something_ with someone.

That's a service to me, and one I'll gladly pay for. $50 is less than $5 a month...I've had enough fun for it to be worth that already.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 29, 2010)

teamspeak is back up if you want to avoid those other noobs 

easyrhino.homelinux.com:9987


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 29, 2010)

Bookmarked.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2010)

sweet, we played some rounds today


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't get this, I been pretty frustrated the past few days with this game. I don't know if I'm getting worse, or if everyone is getting exponentially better, just seems unreal, I really didn't notice my small decline at the begging on this month, but the last 2 - 3 days I have noticed I get on craptastic teams every single round. Last night played about 8 hours, my teams on diff servers lost every single game, and almost always the enemys entire team is all positive KDR, and I'm struggling to hit 1.0. Decided to look at my chart and see, and it verifys it, maybe I'm just getting unlucky and getting grouped with a lot of snipers (which seems like its been happening). But usually if a team sucks, a few rounds later people change and move around and then its back to balanced or then my teams great, I been holding out in servers expecting that to happen and it never does, very aggrivating :/

Look at the yellow line :/






Also looking at my lifetime KDR list that shows every day I have ever played, out of my worst 10 KDR days, 7 of them are from September.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't get this, I been pretty frustrated the past few days with this game. I don't know if I'm getting worse, or if everyone is getting exponentially better, just seems unreal, I really didn't notice my small decline at the begging on this month, but the last 2 - 3 days I have noticed I get on craptastic teams every single round. Last night played about 8 hours, my teams on diff servers lost every single game, and almost always the enemys entire team is all positive KDR, and I'm struggling to hit 1.0. Decided to look at my chart and see, and it verifys it, maybe I'm just getting unlucky and getting grouped with a lot of snipers (which seems like its been happening). But usually if a team sucks, a few rounds later people change and move around and then its back to balanced or then my teams great, I been holding out in servers expecting that to happen and it never does, very aggrivating :/
> 
> Look at the yellow line :/
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100929/Capture080.jpg
> ...


Punkbuster found your hack did they?  That or you have been playing sober.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 29, 2010)

People are stacking teams pretty hard now. It took way too much server switching to find a decently balanced server.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, we bounced around ALOT last night, and most servers were WAY off-balanced. Can't wait for the next patch!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't get this, I been pretty frustrated the past few days with this game. I don't know if I'm getting worse, or if everyone is getting exponentially better, just seems unreal, I really didn't notice my small decline at the begging on this month, but the last 2 - 3 days I have noticed I get on craptastic teams every single round. Last night played about 8 hours, my teams on diff servers lost every single game, and almost always the enemys entire team is all positive KDR, and I'm struggling to hit 1.0. Decided to look at my chart and see, and it verifys it, maybe I'm just getting unlucky and getting grouped with a lot of snipers (which seems like its been happening). But usually if a team sucks, a few rounds later people change and move around and then its back to balanced or then my teams great, I been holding out in servers expecting that to happen and it never does, very aggrivating :/
> 
> Also looking at my lifetime KDR list that shows every day I have ever played, out of my worst 10 KDR days, 7 of them are from September.



Maybe TimSad put out a bounty on you...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 29, 2010)

Kurgan was off his game.  I don't know why, but he was.  I was in some of those games and I recall out stabbing him 3 to 1.  Now lest be realistic.  He dropped from 1.96 to 1.90.  That is just an off week.

Kurgan, put it down for a few days, play something else for a while, then come back refreshed.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 29, 2010)

Getting 2.0 KDR is not easy anymore.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 29, 2010)

Have an interesting story for you guys. Please don't kill me. 

So last night I noticed a lot you were in TS playing BFBC. I didn't really know how to find your server or anything and didn't want to interrupt you guys since you all were in game already. So I just decided to play on my own but stay on TS. 

So I joined a random server and right away my team started owning. It wasn't until the end of the successful game, I realized I was against the TPU team.  I decided to play another round and forgot to switch teams. My team crushed them again.  Very fun night I had with you guys. LOL Again, don't kill me. 

P.S. Kurgan, respond to your PM so I'll know where to look to play with you all and get added to the club. So hopefully then I won't 'accidentally' end up on the wrong side and win again


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 29, 2010)

just add one of use to your friends list in bc2 and then you can join the same server when we are in-game


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 29, 2010)

I wanna play too!

I work too much. basically I just can't get the time to get on. I signed on at this job to work 25-30 hours a week, and I am consistently pulling 40. (along with a full load at school). anyways, I work nights, so you guys are usually off by the time I get on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 29, 2010)

I just left my clan last night of WNx and have put back on the TPU tag, all hail Azz


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 29, 2010)

BondExtreme said:


> Have an interesting story for you guys. Please don't kill me.
> 
> So last night I noticed a lot you were in TS playing BFBC. I didn't really know how to find your server or anything and didn't want to interrupt you guys since you all were in game already. So I just decided to play on my own but stay on TS.
> 
> ...



We had won the previous 2 rounds against those same guys but players started leaving and we would get the new players in the server... At the end of one round the bottom 6 players on our team had less than 500pts and shared a collective K of 12:60.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Punkbuster found your hack did they?  That or you have been playing sober.



Tonight I might have to get loaded and play some, lol.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> People are stacking teams pretty hard now. It took way too much server switching to find a decently balanced server.



Yeah, thats what it has felt like a lot. I havent found my balanced servers, seems one team is always crushing the other.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Kurgan was off his game.  I don't know why, but he was.  I was in some of those games and I recall out stabbing him 3 to 1.  Now lest be realistic.  He dropped from 1.96 to 1.90.  That is just an off week.
> 
> Kurgan, put it down for a few days, play something else for a while, then come back refreshed.



That could be it too, I might have to take a break here for a bit, but I been enjoying seeing a bunch of TPUers back on, we'll see. Up until a month ago my Medic kit had a sweet 2.22 KDR, now it's 1.88, and every other kit I had was greater than 1.95, now Assault is at 1.77  and Recon is at 1.72 (, but somehow Engineer is at 2.02, maybe time to use the PP-2000 more?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 30, 2010)

BondExtreme said:


> Have an interesting story for you guys. Please don't kill me.
> 
> So last night I noticed a lot you were in TS playing BFBC. I didn't really know how to find your server or anything and didn't want to interrupt you guys since you all were in game already. So I just decided to play on my own but stay on TS.
> 
> ...



I will admit that team had a 1 or 2 good players, but 3 of the top 5 players were Gustav whores, base rapers, and it was sad because both were against server rules.  And 1 of them had the gal to bitch about me killing him after a failed stabbing in MY BASE.  You should not have even been there.

Now that I am done venting, those were some great games.  Win or lose, those were some nasty, ugly, violent, consent bloodbaths.  Those are the kinds of games I love.  Either high chaos or high tension games are the most fun to me.  Favorite moment was the second match we won since it was TPU against the world (hell one of our "teammates" ended the round with a 0/20).  AK as I call him got the Ace Pin, but I got the last 4 kills when I got upset at a comment Manure made.  Killing him, Shankass, and their squad to finish a winning round was very, very satisfying.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 30, 2010)

*Friend List*

Does a friend request have to be accepted before I can see if they are on a server. 
I have a few out there and I only have 2 that show up on the game list.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 30, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Does a friend request have to be accepted before I can see if they are on a server.
> I have a few out there and I only have 2 that show up on the game list.



Yes and the best way to get the request to actually send is to both be in the main menu as you send the request.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 30, 2010)

Did anyone ever find a fix for the system crash bug? It's been happening to me since I bought the game ever how many months ago. It's actually keeping me from playing as much as I would like to.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 30, 2010)

Shift + Tab crash the game for me.

Sprinting while looking at the score board is not a good idea...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 30, 2010)

nobody is up for some late night gaming!?1?!?!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Shift + Tab crash the game for me.
> 
> Sprinting while looking at the score board is not a good idea...



Well you have the game running on Steam, Shift + Tab opens Steam for me, so maybe it's Steam opening that crashes it, or a combo of the 2.



Easy Rhino said:


> nobody is up for some late night gaming!?1?!?!



Also I would be up for a bit of BC2, need to try and get my groove back on. Seems I've lost my mojo.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, thanks to my wife, I know how Stella got her groove back.  I'm not sure if that's up your alley.  No pun intended.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 30, 2010)

Noticed someone deleted my last post.. -_-

Anyway does anyone know why this game sometimes doesn't like dual monitors? I only play the game on one monitor but I still have my secondary monitor active to show instant messenger, vent, skype, etc etc. So when I open up the game, 75% of the time it shows a black screen on my secondary. It's very aggravating. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Well, thanks to my wife, I know how Stella got her groove back.  I'm not sure if that's up your alley.  No pun intended.



Yeah I'm not much for sparkling vampires, but I seem to have gotten it back, was doing very well today.



BondExtreme said:


> Noticed someone deleted my last post.. -_-
> 
> Anyway does anyone know why this game sometimes doesn't like dual monitors? I only play the game on one monitor but I still have my secondary monitor active to show instant messenger, vent, skype, etc etc. So when I open up the game, 75% of the time it shows a black screen on my secondary. It's very aggravating. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.



I been checking this thread all day and haven't seen another post, you might have accidentally not posted it, I know I do that sometimes. But no, this game doesn't even like to alt + tab out, so I would assume it would throw a large fit with a 2nd monitor.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2010)

BondExtreme said:


> Noticed someone deleted my last post.. -_-
> 
> Anyway does anyone know why this game sometimes doesn't like dual monitors? I only play the game on one monitor but I still have my secondary monitor active to show instant messenger, vent, skype, etc etc. So when I open up the game, 75% of the time it shows a black screen on my secondary. It's very aggravating. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.



i see no deleted posts.


----------



## BondExtreme (Sep 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i see no deleted posts.



Hmm. Must be Chrome screwing up. Yeah. I have noticed it won't load the message sometimes after posting.


----------



## burtram (Sep 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> But no, this game doesn't even like to alt + tab out, so I would assume it would throw a large fit with a 2nd monitor.



though this game doesn't like alt+tab, it does however do Alt+Enter and going into windowed mode (for me anyway), which is just as good, if not better than being minimized.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll have to give that a shot when I need to look at something outside of the game next time.

Also Burt, I didn't know you played BC2 on console too, lol, thats a lot of game time combined there.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thompson got a boost or something i was owning everyone with it!


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 30, 2010)

burtram said:


> though this game doesn't like alt+tab, it does however do Alt+Enter and going into windowed mode (for me anyway), which is just as good, if not better than being minimized.



my game alt + tabs all the  time!!! I do it by accident about 5 times a game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 30, 2010)

same i alt tab all the time with dual screens no issue cant do that with 10.9 but 10.4a lets me do it endlessly


----------



## burtram (Sep 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll have to give that a shot when I need to look at something outside of the game next time.
> 
> Also Burt, I didn't know you played BC2 on console too, lol, thats a lot of game time combined there.



Hehe, yea, the PS3 one was a release day purchase, the pc one i got for $20 on sale from EA sometime later. I like em both, the console one is a nice change of pace, fewer people give the maps a different flow (max 24 players). I also notice the tactics of the console players differ a bit from the pc players, so that's fun too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> same i alt tab all the time with dual screens no issue cant do that with 10.9 but 10.4a lets me do it endlessly



Didn't notice, you play dual screen with crossfire. Interesting, The game doesn't have a windows mode that I know of and it doesn't give you issues Crazy?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2010)

it runs fullscreen on 1 the other screen has the TS3 info TPU aim msn yahoo etc running so i can keep track of my 600+ contacts and when im needed that said ive had no issue alt tabbing do it all the time im alt tabbed right now single player game paused at the moment lol

but yea crossfire didnt effect it at all but now im running just 1 gpu and still no issues


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> it runs fullscreen on 1 the other screen has the TS3 info TPU aim msn yahoo etc running so i can keep track of my 600+ contacts and when im needed that said ive had no issue alt tabbing do it all the time im alt tabbed right now single player game paused at the moment lol
> 
> but yea crossfire didnt effect it at all but now im running just 1 gpu and still no issues



Same here. I've been running two, one in portrait mode, without any issues at all, the only thing is every once in a while, the secondary monitor will remain blank, but after some time it will pop back up. Kinda weird, that one, actually.


----------



## BondExtreme (Oct 1, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Same here. I've been running two, one in portrait mode, without any issues at all, the only thing is every once in a while, the secondary monitor will remain blank, but after some time it will pop back up. Kinda weird, that one, actually.



Yeah pretty much.. Ugh, this game was never finished it seems.  The PC version was HORRIBLE at launch. Anyone remember that? haha. I wanted to kill EA so bad.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2010)

game time, game time!!!!


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 1, 2010)

Really don't want to search forever through this thread for the Server name. Is it still [TPU], because I can't find it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2010)

we dont have TPU servers anymore we just add everyone to friends list and hop on the TPU teamspeak for info etc


----------



## BondExtreme (Oct 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> we dont have TPU servers anymore we just add everyone to friends list and hop on the TPU teamspeak for info etc



Hehe. If anyone would accept people as friends that is.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 1, 2010)

well badcompany 2 friends list is broken if u want to add someone both ppl have to be at the main menu in game logged in otherwise it dosent seem to work just another aspect of Battlefield thats broken


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 1, 2010)

ohh yeah very nice game last night, easy rhino my team squad mate , we are the golden squad 
we need two more guys always play this game and always be in our squad, im recon and easy are engineer need medic and assault


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2010)

I just got platinum on M60, I'm gonna try assault for a while.

Noticed my points have fallen drastically becasue of it, too..much harder to get points as assault.

I saw that you guys did REALLY GOOD, but then had to run...busy days ATM.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 1, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I just got platinum on M60, I'm gonna try assault for a while.
> 
> Noticed my points have fallen drastically becasue of it, too..much harder to get points as assault.
> 
> I saw that you guys did REALLY GOOD, but then had to run...busy days ATM.




thanx u 2 bro u doing great, i also got platinum on GOL sniper with more than 80% of head shots 






ok that's cool we see u in the field with our squad next time


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Didn't notice, you play dual screen with crossfire. Interesting, *The game doesn't have a windows mode that I know of* and it doesn't give you issues Crazy?



As mentioned in the message a few above yours by burtram, Alt-Enter will switch your game between full-screen and windowed mode.
Perhaps you misspoke, because it hard to believe you haven't seen this running in a window.  Mine seems to randomly switch back to windowed mode any time I start it.


----------



## lemode (Oct 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Kurgan was off his game.  I don't know why, but he was.  I was in some of those games and I recall out stabbing him 3 to 1.  Now lest be realistic.  He dropped from 1.96 to 1.90.  That is just an off week.
> 
> Kurgan, put it down for a few days, play something else for a while, then come back refreshed.



Kurgan off his game?!         <~ my face o' disbelief


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Ross' Bad Company 2 Montage*

Ross' Bad Company 2 Montage - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqGAza8qR7s
 (Watch in 720P or 1080P)

Footage from Atacama Desert recorded w/ FRAPS in a couple of rounds.  I edited this in one day last weekend.

Please let me know what you think.  This is just a start ;~)


----------



## lemode (Oct 1, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Ross' Bad Company 2 Montage - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqGAza8qR7s
> (Watch in 720P or 1080P)
> 
> Footage from Atacama Desert recorded w/ FRAPS in a couple of rounds.  I edited this in one day last weekend.
> ...



i don't think you could handle the honesty.


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> i don't think you could handle the honesty.



k


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 1, 2010)

Don't worry, lemode always hides behind his friends' back in game so don't take his words seriously.

Nice vid btw.


----------



## lemode (Oct 1, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Don't worry, lemode always hides behind his friends' back in game so don't take his words seriously.
> 
> Nice vid btw.



based on the fact that i don't play the game that statement is false.

when did i flew solo more than running with anyone so talking out your ass will get you no where.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> based on the fact that i don't play the game that statement is false.
> 
> when did i flew solo more than running with anyone so talking out your ass will get you no where.



awww...someone's feelings got hurt!


----------



## lemode (Oct 1, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> awww...someone's feelings got hurt!



Since when does correcting someone = feelings hurt?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> Since when does correcting someone = feelings hurt?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 1, 2010)

lemode said:


> based on the fact that i don't play the game that statement is false.
> 
> when did i flew solo more than running with anyone so talking out your ass will get you no where.



You have your playing style, so i'm not going to say anything more .


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just reached lvl 40 and gold dog tag status!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 1, 2010)

people still play this game?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 1, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> people still play this game?



yup...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 1, 2010)

Have not played for 3 weeks, took a break, wife was getting agitated lol, my youngest daughter has just gone to university so I have been busy with that and my wifes a nurse so she will have a couple of late shifts this weekend which means lots of playing time for me!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 1, 2010)

Tatty_One said:


> Have not played for 3 weeks, took a break, wife was getting agitated lol, my youngest daughter has just gone to university so I have been busy with that and my wifes a nurse so she will have a couple of late shifts this weekend which means lots of playing time for me!



My wife is also a nurse. Without her working night shifts I wouldn't be able to game 1/2 as much.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 1, 2010)

Funny. My wife does "Nursing Professional Practice" and "Patient Safety". but because she's part of hospital administration, no night shifts for her! It's interesting how many TPU wives work in healthcare!

My wife is watching probably 75% of the time I'm playing. Sometimes, it's her playing. If ya got knifed in the back by me, chances are, it was her!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 2, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> As mentioned in the message a few above yours by burtram, Alt-Enter will switch your game between full-screen and windowed mode.
> Perhaps you misspoke, because it hard to believe you haven't seen this running in a window.  Mine seems to randomly switch back to windowed mode any time I start it.



I meant in Full Screen Windows Mode. My game does funny things when I alt-tab, like if I do that and go to my desktop to select TS, then TS pops up and  BC2 pops up behind it covering my desktop, and it's in a funny sized window, but the instant you click on the BC2 window it's back to fullscreen. Alt Enter shrinks my game window down and doesn't allow resizing of it. I've always had issues with getting in and out of this game.


----------



## burtram (Oct 3, 2010)

Had some fun rounds last night with Triptex, the last map we played was interesting to say the least, we were down by 3 people for most of the match, but we gave them hell (i think the loss was only about 90-0 or less, which considering the teams, was pretty good).






Also had a go at recording some run and gun shotgun action, will have to wait till i do a few more maps for variety and i'll post it up.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Funny. My wife does "Nursing Professional Practice" and "Patient Safety". but because she's part of hospital administration, no night shifts for her! It's interesting how many TPU wives work in healthcare!
> 
> My wife is watching probably 75% of the time I'm playing. Sometimes, it's her playing. If ya got knifed in the back by me, chances are, it was her!



If only that was the case at my house. Then the multiple gaming machines would mean something. I love COD 4 and that is a great LAN game and small maps so you don't have to spend 5 minutes looking for your opponent. My 5 year old grand daughter loves trying to play though. Fun to watch her. Pretty good for her age.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Its was a good fight I was getting revived all the time.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 3, 2010)

guys i think if we manege a big game with some good team in some server, what u think guys


----------



## Jackeduphard (Oct 3, 2010)

Why couldnt they make the game a sandbox so everyone could play at the same time!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 3, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> As mentioned in the message a few above yours by burtram, Alt-Enter will switch your game between full-screen and windowed mode.
> Perhaps you misspoke, because it hard to believe you haven't seen this running in a window.  Mine seems to randomly switch back to windowed mode any time I start it.



I hate when it does that
just random window mode
UGH

i blame Kurgan 
>_>


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2010)

I will take full responsibility for it.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Funny. My wife does "Nursing Professional Practice" and "Patient Safety". but because she's part of hospital administration, no night shifts for her! It's interesting how many TPU wives work in healthcare!
> 
> My wife is watching probably 75% of the time I'm playing. Sometimes, it's her playing. If ya got knifed in the back by me, chances are, it was her!



Yeah, women seem very good with the knives.... ALWAYS keep one eye over ya shoulder


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 3, 2010)

I have switched back to my guns of choice and it is just too easy.  I think I will play with my guns by myself and all the other stuff when you guys play with me.  Then it will be more fun


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 4, 2010)

lets play.


----------



## raptori (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a frustrating problem here: in the server browser most of the pings I see are 999 others are just ( - ) also I can't ping the 159.153.235.12 ,yesterday was all ok what do you think?? also the only thing changed from yesterday is I manged to enter the MOH open beta and play a single frag (MOH curse maybe).


----------



## Millennium (Oct 4, 2010)

Might be your ISP. Is your surfing working as normal?

Can't think of anything else it might be. Reset your router.

PS this assumes you are using ADSL


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 4, 2010)

I stopped playing daily awhile ago, my rank is somewhere in the 20's.. have all the unlocks and everything. Usually average a 2-1 KD and have been called a hacker a few times cause i kill alot of u gold dog taggers who are there because uve played alot more then me the past few months, but dont take into account that I played since the closed beta... 

If we ever get a big group going im down, havent knifed kurgan in awhile


----------



## raptori (Oct 4, 2010)

Millennium said:


> Might be your ISP. Is your surfing working as normal?
> 
> Can't think of anything else it might be. Reset your router.
> 
> PS this assumes you are using ADSL



I don't have router I have this and yea it might be my ISP


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 5, 2010)

pretty good games tonight with Cad and Trip, still a long ways off plat for Scar, 1911, and RPG though.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 5, 2010)

my lovey


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 5, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> my lovey
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38249&stc=1&d=1286261697



Very nice.  You have a high headshot percentage, but low accuracy.  I guess it is a difference in play style with it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 5, 2010)

What servers do we play on these days? What is the TS server anyone?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What servers do we play on these days? What is the TS server anyone?



TeamSpeak here:

 Techpowerup Teamspeak server!


We don't have any regular server, per se....we've been meeting up in TS, and then going from there.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What servers do we play on these days? What is the TS server anyone?



 Techpowerup Teamspeak server!

^ thread about TPU TS server. we have a BC2 channel


edit, damn got beaten to it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just had some good SDM rounds, time to catch a nap before college now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 6, 2010)

http://mpgamers.webs.com/

avoid the above clans servers since they seem to love being abusive assholes me and a fellow TPUer reported there bs to EA lol. This should be interesting, eitherway there abusive admins and inability to force there own rules when 2 admins are on at the same time is pretty sad as such ive reported that to EA. I do advise all TPU clan carriers to avoid there server for the time being. lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://mpgamers.webs.com/
> 
> avoid the above clans servers since they seem to love being abusive assholes me and a fellow TPUer reported there bs to EA lol. This should be interesting, eitherway there abusive admins and inability to force there own rules when 2 admins are on at the same time is pretty sad as such ive reported that to EA. I do advise all TPU clan carriers to avoid there server for the time being. lol



The server is {MP} Gamers 24/7 Atacama Desert


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2010)

What happened when I left?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 6, 2010)

lots of bullshit bro the admin of the server had clan members and shit saying my mom and killer ducky's mom should perform oral lol all cause i pointed out there just setting in the base breaking there own server rules. turns out tho they were breaking EA rules as well that they enforce for ranked servers so yes me and ducky decided to in turn be even bigger assholes then the admin

funny tho i was kicked for being disrespectful when i didnt swear call anyone out or act like a jerk even once lol gotta love douchebags with power trips

and yes i do realize i could walk away but today i feel like being a belligerent jackass its fun to rain on a persons parade every once in awhile or at least try to haha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2010)

I wish I could remember the server I was on that was like that. Was like 6 on 6 and we had all 3 flags capped and they were spamming "no spawn camping", but only 2 people were i ntheir spawn. I then found a group of admins on top of the Boat at B on Atcama, just sniping, not trying to cap anything, but they said no base camping and they were out of line of sight to be shot. I called them on it, they got pissed and kicked me for being "direspectful".


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Very nice.  You have a high headshot percentage, but low accuracy.  I guess it is a difference in play style with it.



u right about accuracy, cuz i have many fade shoots always, cuz i like aim on head only when even somebody running from long distance,but most fade shoots it's when i aim on moving bike-cars drivers also every time i see a chopper i spend 10 shoots at least on shoppers drivers and gunner and i kill more than 10 drivers and gunners when chopper flaying, wow it's very nice feeling when do this


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 6, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> u right about accuracy, cuz i have many fade shoots always, cuz i like aim on head only when even somebody running from long distance,but most fade shoots it's when i aim on moving bike-cars drivers also every time i see a chopper i spend 10 shoots at least on shoppers drivers and gunner and i kill more than 10 drivers and gunners when chopper flaying, wow it's very nice feeling when do this



I run around on the frontlines assassinating enemies at mid range.  I am usually so close a body shot will kill them in 1 hit even on softcore mode (rough 55 meters).  I never let people see me or live long enough to do anything about it.  Unfortunately, I also get killed a lot.

My favorite moments are when TPU people are running toward me to give me health, ammo, or a nice cuddle and I fire a shot right past their head into the guy trying to stab them in the back.  I love it because I know his reaction is, "Damn snipers.  *Kill cam*  He was that close to me, WTF?!"


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 6, 2010)

I think I need to let my AN-94 addiction end it's course. The gun is just too much fun and since I finally got my Plat with it I should move on. Unfortunately I will have to still unsheathe the beast to put gustav noobs in their place. 

I wish DICE would make the M16A2 a better weapon for long range damage and bring the AN-94 accuracy down at the same range. I find the M16A2 is just about useless compared to the AN-94.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2010)

Im in the teamspeak as we speak LOLZ


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't explain it, but I've fallen in love with the uzi.  It looks weak in stats, but seems to track well with good placement, hoses really well when you aim at head height.


----------



## JousteR (Oct 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think I need to let my AN-94 addiction end it's course. The gun is just too much fun and since I finally got my Plat with it I should move on. Unfortunately I will have to still unsheathe the beast to put gustav noobs in their place.
> 
> I wish DICE would make the M16A2 a better weapon for long range damage and bring the AN-94 accuracy down at the same range. I find the M16A2 is just about useless compared to the AN-94.



I go through the same man...And if they give multiple platinum out i would have 5 with this gun,JuSt trying the XM8 assault but keep forgeting i can keep my finger on the fire button.. so used to the burst fire on the AN-94.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2010)

im jumping in game im looking for some TPUers with which to kick some ass im on TPU TS3 so join up


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 7, 2010)

I am not playing today.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 7, 2010)

oh well i just got done for today had 2 rounds with 5.0 KDR 2 were me going recon with the GOL got my K/D up to .7 again so back to medic i shall go


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 7, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am not playing today.



why not?


----------



## burtram (Oct 8, 2010)

Very soon that SPAS-12 Platinum will be mine! lol

Then i guess i will have to start using the semi-autos for a while.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 8, 2010)

guys are u playing today, plz tell me which time and type the time in GMT


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 8, 2010)

burtram said:


> Very soon that SPAS-12 Platinum will be mine! lol
> 
> Then i guess i will have to start using the semi-autos for a while.
> 
> [url]http://g.bfbcs.com/4290/pc_CGS_Burt.png[/URL]



You're pretty lethal with that gun from what I've seen.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice to see you burtram, briefly, last night on SOB's Atacama 24/7.  You do roll hard with the shotgun.  I say briefly because I lost connection and then got tired of waiting to get into the full server.  

It really sucked, because right as my connection puked out I had just snuck from B to A.  There was no one around, so I crouched near the flag, when PING, someone started popping rounds at me.  I go to head for cover, and notice the tank has respawned between the buildings behind the flag.  I hop in, cruise towards the flag, and JESUS!  There must have been six or seven enemies, just waiting for a little coaxial implant.  I coaxed one, main gunned another, and just as I was drooling, dreaming of cutting a fat hog, down went my connection.

What a pisser.

On a side note, with no offense meant, every time I glance at your name I always think it says buttram  Am I the only one who does this?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 8, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Vietnam Hardware #1: A Tale of Two Tanks

==================================================

Video interview of the BF Community Manager on BFBC2:  Vietnam

==================================================

Remember that Mythbusters question about a UAV flipping a tank?  Well, sort of...

Believe it or not (BFBC2)

==================================================


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 8, 2010)

wish the vietnam addon wouldnt cost so much.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2010)

There is no optics for the weapons as i can see, it looks to be interesting to play


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> wish the vietnam addon wouldnt cost so much.



How much is it?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 9, 2010)

They haven't said anything about price yet. I'm expecting $39.99.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2010)

I could use some backup on the field of battle. I'll be in TPU TS if anyone wants to play.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 9, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> They haven't said anything about price yet. I'm expecting $39.99.



I highly doubt that it will be that much.


----------



## burtram (Oct 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Nice to see you burtram, briefly, last night on SOB's Atacama 24/7.  You do roll hard with the shotgun.  I say briefly because I lost connection and then got tired of waiting to get into the full server.
> 
> It really sucked, because right as my connection puked out I had just snuck from B to A.  There was no one around, so I crouched near the flag, when PING, someone started popping rounds at me.  I go to head for cover, and notice the tank has respawned between the buildings behind the flag.  I hop in, cruise towards the flag, and JESUS!  There must have been six or seven enemies, just waiting for a little coaxial implant.  I coaxed one, main gunned another, and just as I was drooling, dreaming of cutting a fat hog, down went my connection.
> 
> ...



Ah, so that's why you disappeared. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. I did notice you sneaking off on occasion to the other caps, when i died, i'd try and spawn on you to help cap.

Also, i get the buttram thing ALL the time, hehehe   it's one of the reasons i shortened it to just "burt" in TF2, so when medics saw the name, they wouldn't spend as much time doing a double take on the name when calling things out, hehe.



			
				TRIPTEX_MTL said:
			
		

> You're pretty lethal with that gun from what I've seen.



I get called a hack, quite a lot. It makes me laugh.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 9, 2010)

hope Vietnam isn't too much


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 9, 2010)

Scrizz said:


> hope Vietnam isn't too much



I can't imagine vietnam being more than the original game.

I would bet on 19.99


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 9, 2010)

i would pay $19.99 only if there are a lot of new maps and weapons and what not. and if you guys buy it too


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 9, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i would pay $19.99 only if there are a lot of new maps and weapons and what not. and if you guys buy it too



I would pay 19.99 just for new unlocks. I do like jungle maps, low visibility fits my playstyle (known as " your a retard Black, why the hell did you run right at that tank with a pistol?!")


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2010)

i think it'll be 29.99, like all the other BF packs. With the included music and stuff, etc, I don't really think it'll be $20, except on sale.


If it IS $20, I'm buying for sure.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 9, 2010)

When I decided to shut it down last night I was actually only 6 kills from platinum on the m416.  Guess I should have stayed on. 
We had a couple good rounds anyway.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I decided to shut it down last night I was actually only 6 kills from platinum on the m416.  Guess I should have stayed on.
> We had a couple good rounds anyway.



I am starting to get Plats on completely secondary crap like the mortar strike and hand grenades.

Best nade ever for me.  Nelson Bay Squad Deathmatch.  Blind throw at a location where I knew people were, but could get close to.  Thrown from green double deckers were Charlie in conquest (The one where the M-con is not at in Rush) to the frozen river were we all jump the road shoulder at.  Killed 3 people with 1 nade.  So so so satisfying.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> i think it'll be 29.99, like all the other BF packs. With the included music and stuff, etc, I don't really think it'll be $20, except on sale.
> 
> 
> If it IS $20, I'm buying for sure.


I agree, the good thing about BF games is the price drops quick if history repeats itself, which if it was real war we all know it does


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 11, 2010)

Some serious pwnage went down at the hands of TPU players today.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 11, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Some serious pwnage went down at the hands of TPU players today.



Totally dude. Served up a full course meal of hot lead and metal.


----------



## burtram (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that didn't take long:





Guess I'll take a break from the shotties and go back to using some of the other guns.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 11, 2010)

burtram said:


> Well that didn't take long:
> 
> [url]http://g.bfbcs.com/4290/pc_CGS_Burt.png[/URL]
> 
> Guess I'll take a break from the shotties and go back to using some of the other guns.



nice! well i hope i play again with u


----------



## burtram (Oct 12, 2010)

ERazer said:


> nice! well i hope i play again with u



Definitely, had some really good fun rounds last time.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow a faster HD really does make a difference for this game.  Not a huge performance increase but just enough to notice it.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't got you guys added as friends yet. How might I figure out what server you are on? 

seems hard lol. I need a mic.

PS my BC2 name is TPU-Millennium. Please add me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 12, 2010)

*new thread created*

 Warzone 2100


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Warzone 2100



WTF does this have to do with BC2?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 12, 2010)

I thought it was a custom map...


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 12, 2010)

guys i have an idea, i think i can manege a nice friendly match between TPU team and other team, in fact i have friends have server i think some guys know it, it's called PWTE, so we can play in them server alone with pwte team and some of my friends from iraq
what u think guys, where are good players we need big match
i just need how much players are ready, and the game much it will be Thursday night or Friday night, at 11 or 12 GMT, but didn't sure it will be in this week or not cuz until i find u guys ready i will check them cuz u know guys we are going to reserve the server.
need voices how much ready.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 12, 2010)

add catnipkiller lol i have a real problem getting my list to work lol dont know why


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so depressed right now. I can't afford MoH.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 12, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so depressed right now. I can't afford MoH.



consider yourself blessed. you are going to save $50.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 12, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> consider yourself blessed. you are going to save $50.



Naaaaaa I really enjoy those kinda games. Its a sad day indeed. Living off of freelance sucks!


----------



## burtram (Oct 12, 2010)

I made a crappy video (I lack video editing skills) of some shotgun + slugs killings, nothing too "epic" like the rest of those skill videos out there, only took clips from like two sessions of sitting down and just playing like normal. Also, not a fan of dubbing music over gameplay videos.

Recommend you use the 720p option when viewing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gei_egeIZA

also, the tank-heli kill at the end made me laugh, because Triptex was in the heli =P


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 12, 2010)

burtram said:


> I made a crappy video (I lack video editing skills) of some shotgun + slugs killings, nothing too "epic" like the rest of those skill videos out there, only took clips from like two sessions of sitting down and just playing like normal. Also, not a fan of dubbing music over gameplay videos.
> 
> Recommend you use the 720p option when viewing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gei_egeIZA
> ...



That is a strange kit you carry and I will remember never to pick it up.

What did you use to record it?


----------



## burtram (Oct 12, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is a strange kit you carry and I will remember never to pick it up.
> 
> What did you use to record it?



Hehe, it's a fairly specific purposed kit, i'll admit. One of the reasons i kit swap/revive is so the person i revive doesn't have to deal with my shenanigans. Though, i think they did something recently, cause now i can't do the swap/revive trick, it just doesn't work anymore.

Also, I used Fraps to record (have a 160gb drive dedicated for the raw videos), VirtualDub to cut up segments and then just tossed it in After Effects and was done with it.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2010)

burtram said:


> Though, i think they did something recently, cause now i can't do the swap/revive trick, it just doesn't work anymore.



I have noticed this myself, and it's damn annoying.  Glad to hear it's not just me, I thought maybe I wasn't holding E just right.  It does suck, though, you can hear your paddles buzz, but the guy just lays there dead, with no swapping.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 13, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Naaaaaa I really enjoy those kinda games. Its a sad day indeed. Living off of freelance sucks!


Not rubbing it in, but I caved and went and bought it an hour ago. Mainly for the Single Player so I'm hoping it is longer then BFBC 2 SP. 
The multi is just a plus. It takes awhile to load. I'll keep you posted if you want mailman.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2010)

The paddles trick worked for me about 2 weeks ago, but just had to be very quick at it, tried it about 5 times while under heavy fire and it only ended up working 1 time.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2010)

i think im gonna put down Bad company 2 for awhile just getting to pissed off when i play it and games are suppose to be fun and its not. I might hop in for large TPU matches but otherwise im signing off on BC2


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 13, 2010)

i still need to knife Kurgan!




crazyeyesreaper said:


> i think im gonna put down Bad company 2 for awhile just getting to pissed off when i play it and games are suppose to be fun and its not. I might hop in for large TPU matches but otherwise im signing off on BC2



welcome to the club


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone who plays CSS before BFBC2 is failed.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

What you said



kid41212003 said:


> Anyone who plays CSS before BFBC2 is failed.



What i read.



kid41212003 said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?




fail english was fail


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not NATIVE English speaker!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm not NATIVE English speaker!



ah, well that makes sense. americans speak americano, not english!


i forgot you're on the other side of the world, so i'll make it the right way up for you to read as well.


¿ǝʞıl ǝɹoɯ ʞool op oʇ ʇuɐʍ oƃ uǝʌǝ ǝsn oʇ pǝpıɔǝp sɐ uǝʌǝ ɹɐɟ uǝǝq ʎllɐǝɹ ǝuoʎuɐ sɐH


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2010)

lol well i dont play CSS never have. But everytime i play BC2 im always on the shitty team getting dominated and if im on the good team well its boring as fuck cant seem to find any games that offer that good tug of war feeling and thereby it becomes boring. If im gonna be bored i might as well twiddle my thumbs and whistle dixie


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well i dont play CSS never have. But everytime i play BC2 im always on the shitty team getting dominated and if im on the good team well its boring as fuck cant seem to find any games that offer that good tug of war feeling and thereby it becomes boring. If im gonna be bored i might as well twiddle my thumbs and whistle dixie



agreed. I may pick up borderlands again since general knox needs finishing and dlc 4 is out. we'll see.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ah, well that makes sense. americans speak americano, not english!
> 
> 
> i forgot you're on the other side of the world, so i'll make it the right way up for you to read as well.



he lives in california but is native vietnamese.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 13, 2010)

So expect me to be really awesome in BC2 Vietnam .


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 13, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> So expect me to be really awesome in BC2 Vietnam .



of course he's gonna be!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well i dont play CSS never have. But everytime i play BC2 im always on the shitty team getting dominated and if im on the good team well its boring as fuck cant seem to find any games that offer that good tug of war feeling and thereby it becomes boring. If im gonna be bored i might as well twiddle my thumbs and whistle dixie



Both Triptex and I, and Laughingman and I, have gone into servers, been on the losing team, and with jsut the two of us, turned the tide the other way. It's all about how you approach it, and who you play with.

There's nothing like jumping into teamspeak, hearing a call for help, and then actually going and giving that help!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2010)

true but its just not fun loading into a map and getting sniped at spawn before i can move had 2 maps that way the other day spawn dead spawn dead spawn dead spawn dead i was 0/10 before i could even spawn and move managed to end the round 30/28 but the first of that match just pissed me off to much i get fired up when i play yes but i dont like getting angry to the point i break a $75 keyboard at that point i gotta walk away.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2010)

LoL. I understand. I finished one round last night 0-10.  But was still in the top half of the score on my team.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, at certain times 1 - 2 is enough to carry a team, I've done it before, it's a lot of fun, but I can only take running around at that insanity level for so long before I finally can't play anymore, need to have the reactions of a field mouse, just move solely on twitch reactions and always go "holy crap I can't believe that landed" because your crosshairs just pass the target and you manage to shoot when it lines up exactly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

my favorite mode is squad rush. i like it because it is intimate and the best players stick around.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> my favorite mode is squad rush. i like it because it is intimate and the best players stick around.



If you want to get intimate I will stick it to you anytime... with my knife of course.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> my favorite mode is squad rush. i like it because it is intimate and the best players stick around.





1Kurgan1 said:


> If you want to get intimate I will stick it to you anytime... with my knife of course.



Whoa, whoa, whoa!  What is going on in here?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 13, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!  What is going on in here?



Don't stop them.  Let love blossom naturally.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, at certain times 1 - 2 is enough to carry a team, I've done it before, it's a lot of fun, but I can only take running around at that insanity level for so long before I finally can't play anymore, need to have the reactions of a field mouse, just move solely on twitch reactions and always go "holy crap I can't believe that landed" because your crosshairs just pass the target and you manage to shoot when it lines up exactly.



I hear ya on that one. Last night, it was laughingman and i, and then triptex and Millenium jioned the other team...and it became a "Kill the other TPU members" game.

In the end, we only lasted a few rounds before everyone gave up.

Monday, I was playing Dirt2 with about 4-5 of the other TPU guys, and I saw that there was 9 TPU members playing BFBC2 in the teamspeak server.

And on that note, I gotta give all you TPU BFBC2 members a nod here...we have some good players, and they make any game fun, as long as you aren't on the team playing against them!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 13, 2010)

I stop playing with TPU members. I never get credit for my mad leet skillz........


That and I've been moving.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2010)

back on topic.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 14, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> We finally won after 4 1/2 hrs vs the AI on Warzone. OMG I am so tired!



Dude start a warzone thread and stop posting here!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 14, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Don't stop them.  Let love blossom naturally.



OMG it's OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I stop playing with TPU members. I never get credit for my mad leet skillz........
> 
> 
> That and I've been moving.



OK, dude, you're done moving, start playing again, dammit.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Oct 14, 2010)

I had to take a break...was getting burned out. Will be back in action again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 14, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> OK, dude, you're done moving, start playing again, dammit.



Nope. Now I have to find a job.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Oct 15, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> im checking out Minecraft.



Well this is the last we will hear of Killer Ducky for some time.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 15, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> Well this is the last we will hear of Killer Ducky for some time.



eh, it was so so. not worth spend copious amounts of time on  though.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 15, 2010)

does anyone else hate the lag when there is alot of smoke. for me it drops my fps to 23-25fps but i can still kill ppl even with the low fps i find this game more stable at lower fps then some other shooters iv played in the past.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 15, 2010)

catnipkiller said:


> does anyone else hate the lag when there is alot of smoke. for me it drops my fps to 23-25fps but i can still kill ppl even with the low fps i find this game more stable at lower fps then some other shooters iv played in the past.



You need more GPU power my man.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, this game is a cpu/gpu hog. But then again, all the battlefield titles have made good use of any system. I still use BF2 as part of my stability testing, in fact.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 16, 2010)

mmmm BF2
i love BF2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 16, 2010)

I still have BF2 installed LOLZ


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2010)

Me too.

Also, can't login to EA for some fucked up reason.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2010)

I get a big FPS drop with smoke too, kinda pisses me off, but I figured it was universal, after a tank explosion that I'm \standing right next to it's like moving smoothly, but in slow motion, and usually seems enemys move the same way, but sometimes, it's like they aren't and they kill me much easier then.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm playing my games at 1920x1200 , x4 AA, x16 AR

I'm quite sure that you have your AA higher than x4... With games like BFBC2, high AA is quite pointless.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 16, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I get a big FPS drop with smoke too, kinda pisses me off, but I figured it was universal, after a tank explosion that I'm \standing right next to it's like moving smoothly, but in slow motion, and usually seems enemys move the same way, but sometimes, it's like they aren't and they kill me much easier then.



this is why I play on low. even though I could get more eye candy, I never get fps drops on the hardware end (ATT  is a different story) so 55-110 is my range.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 16, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I'm playing my games at 1920x1200 , x4 AA, x16 AR
> 
> I'm quite sure that you have your AA higher than x4... With games like BFBC2, high AA is quite pointless.



I have everything maxed, I don't know if I can force myself to change that.



Black Haru said:


> this is why I play on low. even though I could get more eye candy, I never get fps drops on the hardware end (ATT  is a different story) so 55-110 is my range.



I would never play on Low, not why I built my comp, even if low was the cheat setting that showed no grass, so people on low would see me crouching and I would be behind no cover to them. I would still play maxed or close as I can too it, I'll prob drop my AA a bit here and test, but I will not change a single graphical setting off High, I refuse with my setup. I still average about 100fps considering the drops.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone feel like theres some hacks not being caught lately? Seems not on every server, but a lot of them, there are always 1 - 2 guys that know where I am everytime, and are 100% impossible to sneak up on. I know you can be marked, but I've been in areas where I know I couldn't have been marked, and I come running up behind them and they always spin around, always the same guys. Like a constant running motion mine, ran across it quite a bit lately where my team will have like A or C and there will be 1 - 2 guys that seem to be like a damn wall, and no matter how many are trying to push through, they seem to know where we all are and can cover the entire map wide and kill everyone and stop them from moving to B.


----------



## rizla1 (Oct 17, 2010)

they can hear you maybe ? playing with a surround sound set of quality headphones they would here you coming very easily . i probably would to with my set up ( 9 speakers soldered to 2 outputs 3 for the sub 6 on other out) even in cod 4 mw2 they could here you. or else they are hacking .


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

I've got a lot of time into this game, and I been right around 2.0 KDR since release, only been noticing this for maybe the last month. Been noticing it since the time when there was a few days where there was an aimbot that PB didnt catch and there was that teleport hack, since then it seems theres always 1 - 2 people that never ever can be surprised and can know where a whole team is and hold them back.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 17, 2010)

same hre been noticing it too and some of em are high lvl, tbh not even sure if pb is working


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah. I've been noticing it recently as well. But I figured maybe there's a motion mine, they have good hearing, or I'd been tagged. 

I did notice recently your person randomly talks at the worst times. Basically announcing your position to everyone.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 17, 2010)

me and the ol kurg were playinbg lastnight, we play quite a bit, and my lvl of skill is quite high me and kurg score within 50 points of each other everytime and usually are on top, and we work together as a squad and we have both been noticing some very fishy shit going on, i think theres alot of hax ph isnt detecting. i say let em hax, if i kill em there even worse then a noob


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 17, 2010)

I met 2 aimbotters in the last 3-4 days.

Always head shot!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 17, 2010)

This happens with all games after they have been out for as long as BFBC 2 has been out. 
I've quit playing a lot of games in the past just for this reason. If you suck as bad as me 
hacks totally make it impossible to enjoy. Kurgan as good as you are do like my son does 
when he gets killed by a hacker. He goes on a hacker hunt


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 17, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> This happens with all games after they have been out for as long as BFBC 2 has been out.
> I've quit playing a lot of games in the past just for this reason. If you suck as bad as me
> hacks totally make it impossible to enjoy. Kurgan as good as you are do like my son does
> when he gets killed by a hacker. He goes on a hacker hunt



search for hacks or search for the hackers?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 17, 2010)

I was kinda hopnig the release of MOH was gonna send alot of those guys over there....

It's been about a week that I've noticed some weird stuff, maybe I'll take a break for a week and let them thin out a bit....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> This happens with all games after they have been out for as long as BFBC 2 has been out.
> I've quit playing a lot of games in the past just for this reason. If you suck as bad as me
> hacks totally make it impossible to enjoy. Kurgan as good as you are do like my son does
> when he gets killed by a hacker. He goes on a hacker hunt



Thats exactly what I do, I've even got a few aim botters dog tags. I wish I remembered the one guy, when I found him, I had to rush into their spawn on a 4 wheeler right off the bat, I leaped a rock and he was right under it facing the other direction, as I'm flying through the air I watch his character instantly aim up then do a 180 and pop me in the head as I'm jumping. 

So I knew where he was now, so I threw a grenade the next time, he rotated around the rock, I jumped again, watched him runnning, aiming up, spinning insanely fast, I strafed him as he was spinning and knifed him, felt so good. Even his team was telling him to leave the game and calling him a hacker, after that I was satisfied.

But lately I havent really seen aim botters, I usually am hard to keep up with as I try to constantly keep moving so I don't get sniped or knifed. People may know I am there, but they usually will still get surprised as I'll parachute off a roof and knife them in the head on my way down, or something else that is unexpected. But I been dropping down on people and doing other things that are expected, and what I usually see when I do this is them running a certain direction then just instantly flipping a 180. Like they knew exactly where I was, which I will be marked now and then and it's expected, but when it's the same people and I can't ever surprise them, it seems very suspicious.



Bo$$ said:


> search for hacks or search for the hackers?



Hack the hackers, like my above story. 


Oh and by the way, heres my KDR per month since the game has come out... check out the signifigant difference in the last month - month and a half that I been noticing this shit...





I been consistently 2.0 with every kit, then down the hole.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 17, 2010)

what do you expect the usual response today is if you cant win cheat and as long as you arent cheating against your friends its cool right? thats the average persons mentallity these days its my belief if your cheating and caught your account / name etc should be added to a master ban list from all developers where you are never allowed to play online again eventually it will happen when it does ill be happy  have to sign in with a real name and shit  ah that will be the day any chump that cheats cant play a game for life online single player sure multi nope you screwed the pooch buddy


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

The funny thing is, I didn't realize that last month I tied my most played month, and while my KDR was down, in the sametime I killed quite a few more people and had a higher score per minute, so it shows it's still there, I didn't lose anything, it just seems that some people are either mind readers, or using some form of assistance. I'll go and tank my KDR on a server and not even hit 1.0, get pissed and leave because it seems a few guys know where everyone is, then go like 3.0 on a new server, and make it back to 1.5 for the day then got to log.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 17, 2010)

my KDR is pretty shitty for the most part so i rely on being in key places and getting key kills or having alot of assists as they add up and my W/L ratio shows that


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I was kinda hopnig the release of MOH was gonna send alot of those guys over there....
> 
> It's been about a week that I've noticed some weird stuff, maybe I'll take a break for a week and let them thin out a bit....



I play MoH multiplayer. If anyone else does sign me up as a friend. TheMailMan1978


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2010)

I just installed the latest NV beta drivers released last week. There was a specific perf improvement cited for my GTX 460 but I swear it looks better too. Like sharper including better AA. Using Enhance AA to 8xQ in CP.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 18, 2010)

i hate hackers!
UGH!


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 18, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I play MoH multiplayer. If anyone else does sign me up as a friend. TheMailMan1978


Doing it now. I'm about as good in that as BFBC2 so I'm not much support


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 18, 2010)

The download link for the settings configurator in the OP does not work for me?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> The download link for the settings configurator in the OP does not work for me?



Seems that site went down, just found a new link for it, it's updated so give it a shot again.


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 18, 2010)

It works. Thank You


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry for double post, but MailMan, which do you prefer now, MOH or BC2?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 18, 2010)

okay so i know i said i quit BC2 but like a bad infection it keeps making me go back and play. I hate that i have no games worth playing more then BC2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2010)

There best be some BC2 action tonight, I'm itching for it. I'll be on Steam all night, so if anyones ready to play toss me a message, otherwise I'll probably be on around 7pm - 8pm CST.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> There best be some BC2 action tonight, I'm itching for it. I'll be on Steam all night, so if anyones ready to play toss me a message, otherwise I'll probably be on around 7pm - 8pm CST.



im always on at night, i tried playing with u guys but dunno which server

im always on dallas servers


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> There best be some BC2 action tonight, I'm itching for it. I'll be on Steam all night, so if anyones ready to play toss me a message, otherwise I'll probably be on around 7pm - 8pm CST.



Damn. I won't be playing any games for a couple of weeks, at least. none of the celerons I have can cut it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll be on tonight guys. Most likely from 5PM PST till 9ish.


----------



## Millennium (Oct 18, 2010)

Is anyone in the UK timezone playing regularly? I'd like to join you, add me as tpu-millennium


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 18, 2010)

I should be on tonight I'll be around on TS and ready to game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 19, 2010)

come on maggots put on your helmets and grab your rifles its time to go to war you pathetic excuses for desk jockeys


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

I would but my internet is being shotty and I keep getting DC'd.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Alright Crazy, I'm on, now where are you? All talk and no play makes Kurgan a sad boy.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 19, 2010)

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/855/497557.page

Mutatis Mutandis

This guy is an aimbotter. Someone alreay reported him  8 days ago but he's still using his hacks.... I just met him again!


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 19, 2010)

It really does not matter because with sites like FPSCheats, if you use their vip hacks and you get banned, they WILL give you another key to use... FOR FREE


----------



## blu3flannel (Oct 19, 2010)

Lots of rubberbanding tonight.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess nobody is playing anymore...?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 19, 2010)

I just played!


----------



## wolf (Oct 19, 2010)

me too, but french servers are a bit meh imo.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2010)

Me three.  Got a couple of golds, and level 31.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

Like I said earlier, I keep getting DC'd.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 19, 2010)

can some1 pm me and tell me how to get that bc2 stats as my sig? it would be great thz


----------



## char[] rager (Oct 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess nobody is playing anymore...?



I get that same feeling as well. I guess people are playing Medal Of Honor now. I mean, even in the BC2 main menu screen, the text scroller on the bottom talks about playing Medal Of Honor.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 19, 2010)

I meant at the time I posted everyone had apparently had stopped playing for the evening. 

@ cadaveca. You should still play on the celeron.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I meant at the time I posted everyone had apparently had stopped playing for the evening.
> 
> @ cadaveca. You should still play on the celeron.



The celeron should at least play it on low with the 5870 or medium-low


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

Good times tonight guys, even if there was some BS crap going on now and again. Best I've done on BC2 in ages. Which is pretty sad. :shadedshu


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I guess nobody is playing anymore...?



i never stop playing 



MT Alex said:


> Me three.  Got a couple of golds, and level 31.



nice work, congrats i see u doing well Alex good wok


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I meant at the time I posted everyone had apparently had stopped playing for the evening.
> 
> @ cadaveca. You should still play on the celeron.





brandonwh64 said:


> The celeron should at least play it on low with the 5870 or medium-low



Well, I played LFD2 last night, and the clow cpu really had an impact on how i play...slowdowns really suck. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Well, I played LFD2 last night, and the clow cpu really had an impact on how i play...slowdowns really suck. Maybe I'll give it a try tonight.



What happen to your main rig man?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

I tore it down and sold it off. motherboard and cpu shipped out yesterday, I have a Q6600 on the way for my blackops.

I think I'm gonna turn my main rig into mini-ITX. It was too much hassle dealing with Eyefinity problems...they weren't really major issues, but they were frustrating enough that I gave up on AMD's driver team being able to fix it. As I've said before, having to reboot because of a corrupt cursor seriously affected my happiness with my setup.

I had to RMA yet another card, and the replacement is on it's way to me now. This time it will be a non-reference board, but because of the 900/1250 stock clocks, and me knowing how XFX tests thier cards, I may run into issues with that as well, but in the end, I know I can get them to RMA again, and pay for the shipping....

And really, I haven't given up on Eyefinity just yet, as I own the monitors for it...what I really want to do is trade my cards for a 5970, and maybe go quadfire.


So yeah, I'm running on a Celeron 440(Conroe-L) stock 2.0ghz, running @ 3.33ghz, with a 3870, and DDR3 @ 5-5-5-15 1333mhz, on Foxconn Blackops.

I've got the cash to get another rig right now, but I think going to soem oldschool stuff will keep me entertained for a while, plus I want to see how these dominator GT's play with blackops so I'm ready when I want to try some extreme oc'ing. There's another memeber here that was interested in joining me in the extreme OC that lives locally, so I figured I best have some good stuff for us to clock with too.

So I'd be happy with jsut selling the cards off and buying a bunch of stuff to clock...I had many 775 boards, but this blackops is the best I've had my hands on.


So I'll be back to BFBC2 once the quad comes, for sure, and I'll try it out tonight, but I'm ot very confident after trying LFD2 last night.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 19, 2010)

Got an odd 'issue'. When i load the game and log in it displays the wrong stats for me with the unlock bar stuck on 0 -- 0... And when i connect to a game it loads the map and then just closes to desktop, with no pausing. 

Happened to anyone?

Edit: When i run the updater, it claims the game files are corrupt! lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 19, 2010)

EAs servers are all fucked up the last few days due to Medal Of Honor everyones getting dropped from games massive server crashes game crashes etc its a cluster fuck for alot of us


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 19, 2010)

I'll wait it out then.... or actually.. might uninstall. Fallout will be here in 48hours and i can whore that mother...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm up for a game tonight...

Check back in later.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Oct 19, 2010)

I keep looking for the tpu server but cant seem to find it I play every night


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 19, 2010)

WarhammerTX said:


> I keep looking for the tpu server but cant seem to find it I play every night



You need to joint the teamspeak server, meet up wit hthe other TPU players, and then go form there. Typically one of us will chose a server, and the rest follow via the friends list.

That way, we can always find a server to paly on, rather than finding the TPU server empty alot of the time, and it was empty LOTS.

Not having an admin to kick cheaters and such kinda sucks...but it's more than workable more often than not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Join us on Warzone we play almost every night.
> 
> www.wz2100.net



This is a BC2 Clubhouse, he's looking for a BC2 Server, you started a Warzone Clubhouse.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just toss him a pm, you been in here a lot posting only about it. If you had offered a suggestion on how to find servers for the game he wanted, then posted the warzone thing at the end, whatever, but your not answering his question, and basically spamming as it has happened numerous times. I'm not trying to be an ass, but you've made quite a few posts only about warzone in here, pm's would be a better place to go.



WarhammerTX said:


> I keep looking for the tpu server but cant seem to find it I play every night



Also I did forget to mention, there is no TPU server anymore sadly, more people have come back to playing recently, but I'm not sure if one will come back up or not, I personally don't have the money for one myself right now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 20, 2010)

Also please stop asking about computer down grades.  There is no way to get the kind of power you want in anything much smaller than the HTPC I had.  Rebuild that.  Hell I have a sale thread where you can get a PSU and CPU cooler for cheap.

Second, start a thread if you want to discuss those topic and stop posting in the clubhouse about them....or I will do bad things.

And I think I will try BFBC2 tonight and if I get guff from EA server I will be taking a week off.  During that time I may reinstall Fallout 3 and BF2142 as I will need my BF fix eventual.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sub 100w while streaming video at a decent resolution (720+) is going to be very hard to make happen.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 20, 2010)

well gonna be on again tonite


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Also please stop asking about computer down grades.  There is no way to get the kind of power you want in anything much smaller than the HTPC I had.  Rebuild that.  Hell I have a sale thread where you can get a PSU and CPU cooler for cheap.
> 
> Second, start a thread if you want to discuss those topic and stop posting in the clubhouse about them....or I will do bad things.



i beat you to it on the bad things. all off topic posts about stupid PC downgrades deleted.


this is the BC2 thread - not a place for random discussions.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 20, 2010)

Had a great game earlier; lots of fun. First in awhile tho been playing other things. Gonna jump back in if no one playing FH2 on this continent (which is quite possible) :shadedshu

Dunno what server tho. Need to try the teamspeak route to really find any TPU'ers I guess.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't think I'll be playing tonight guys, have things to do and BC2 keeps DCing me again.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 21, 2010)

New BFBC2 Vietnam Trailer:  Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam Phu Bai Valley Action

BFBC2 Vietnam Expansion Price announced:  $15  (or 1200 Microsoft points)

(message at the end of the trailer)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

$15 isn't bad at all.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2010)

I hit Rank 50 on BFBC2!  General of the Army!

Somehow I feel this is just going to prompt people to want my D-tags again.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 21, 2010)

LoL. You're lucky I cannot play right now...I could use a little bit of gold.

How many gameplay hours have you logged to get there?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. You're lucky I cannot play right now...I could use a little bit of gold.
> 
> How many gameplay hours have you logged to get there?



According to steam 447 hours with the game on.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 21, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> BFBC2 Vietnam Expansion Price announced:  $15  (or 1200 Microsoft points)



Well giddyup. Sold.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2010)

$15, freaking sweet, thats awesome! And gratz Laughingman, I got a ways to go, think I'm 42 now.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 22, 2010)

Update for BFBC2 PC, check it out: ... "these are just one part of a bigger list":  Next PC Patch info?



> Some fixes are coming for Bad Company 2 for PC, people!
> Now.. we want to announce these first fixes we have made and let you know that these are just one part of a bigger list of updates that we are going to release very soon. This update will also require server downtime
> 
> This is what we can confirm for now:
> ...



==================================================

New Blog Post on Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam!!:  Vietnam #3 

==================================================

BFBC2 Vietnam price in Europe:  12.99 Euro?

==================================================


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> According to steam 447 hours with the game on.



Now THAT is getting your money's worth!



I really want to play but my pc just can't hack it! Listening to you guys play doesn't help!


Gonna have to go get a dualcore or something to tide me over.  Fallout Vegas is calling my name too, but I miss BC2!!!


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 22, 2010)

I want to listen to some CCR while in de choppah.  Can't wait for this BFBC2 Vietnam and BF3 sometime next year.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Update for BFBC2 PC, check it out: ... "these are just one part of a bigger list":  Next PC Patch info?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Gully.
Cant wait to play the new expansion pack.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 22, 2010)

I am going to burn someone with that torch.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I am going to burn someone with that torch.



my thought exactly


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm glad you guys don't have the freezing problem.  I can't play this game any more.  Tried every fix suggested by people and nothing is working.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 22, 2010)

So gully, is there a release date for this game?


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 23, 2010)

Every time I check/uncheck the Ranked Box, the game crashed...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 24, 2010)

Can anyone get the game to find servers and enter them?  The game seems to be borked for online play.


----------



## Bow (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Altered (Oct 24, 2010)

Our Server is working. I just got home and checked it. 
Name:	[AFK] America's Finest Killers
IP:  216.52.143.69:19567


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 24, 2010)

The games been having DC issues and other problems since MOH came out.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 24, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Can anyone get the game to find servers and enter them?  The game seems to be borked for online play.



The last few nights I've had to login twice.  The first time all servers fail to connect, the next time things work fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't connect to shit. It says "Connection to server has been lost. Please check your network and try again." Some servers work but most do not.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2010)

Im getting that more often lately too. Tried updating PB; that wasn't it. Also the player count listed in the browser in totally off. Tho I have been able to play today. About to try again.


----------



## travva (Oct 24, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I'm glad you guys don't have the freezing problem.  I can't play this game any more.  Tried every fix suggested by people and nothing is working.



Try taking off any stuff to bypass windows activation if you're bypassing it using cracked windows.


----------



## Bow (Oct 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Im getting that more often lately too. Tried updating PB; that wasn't it. Also the player count listed in the browser in totally off. Tho I have been able to play today. About to try again.



Took me about 10 minutes to get into any server last night.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 24, 2010)

I have had no issues that I did not cause myself.  When certain software is closed properly (note the software was closed, but still running according to the task manager) everything works just fine.

Me and Trip did get dick over on a server.  After he and I nearly completely single handedly beat the enemy team (12 vs. 12) into submission (I was like 28/12, Trip was 20/5), we were put on the other team. Well....ok, 115 points behind, but still got 200+ to go.  We rallied and beat the other team into submission (I = 42/18, Trip = 30/13).  Needless to say, both teams were weak, but entertaining to watch choppers crash into cliffs on Port Valdez and tanks ignore obvious mines.

We actually manage to come back and lead the game 35 to 15 points.  Very well earned victory.....but then just ME and TRIP were put on the losing team for the second time that game.  Not even the game's auto balance will switch team members after the "We are losing and suck" announcements.  So yeah, F^*& that server and its admins.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Oct 25, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> So gully, is there a release date for this game?



Nothing confirmed.  A week or so ago, zh1nt0 said again on Twitter "it's two months until winter", so I'm guessing not until late December at the earliest.


----------



## Altered (Oct 25, 2010)

Dont know if this is useful to know for you guys but since we [AFK] have a server at nfoservers I get the updates and info from the provider. Here is what was sent to us.

*Subject and date*
*BF:BC2 Plasma back-end issues*
Oct 24 2010 03:02:25 PM PT
*Description*


> Multiple customers here and multiple RSPs have confirmed problems with Plasma (the BF:BC2 back-end system) today. These problems are leading to a variety of browser issues, including servers that don't show up in the browser and show grayed-out in the Favorites list; old servers that show up (even claiming to be busy) but that are actually down and can't be played on; servers that show old names and other old settings; and old data connected to friends list entries (such that if you try to play on a server with a friend, you're sent to a different one).
> 
> EA and DICE have been notified of these issues and are looking into them. EA does Plasma maintenance every Tuesday morning, and these problems likely started with their last one.



Not a fix but at least confirmation there is a issue and it is being addressed.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have had no issues that I did not cause myself.  When certain software is closed properly (note the software was closed, but still running according to the task manager) everything works just fine.
> 
> Me and Trip did get dick over on a server.  After he and I nearly completely single handedly beat the enemy team (12 vs. 12) into submission (I was like 28/12, Trip was 20/5), we were put on the other team. Well....ok, 115 points behind, but still got 200+ to go.  We rallied and beat the other team into submission (I = 42/18, Trip = 30/13).  Needless to say, both teams were weak, but entertaining to watch choppers crash into cliffs on Port Valdez and tanks ignore obvious mines.
> 
> We actually manage to come back and lead the game 35 to 15 points.  Very well earned victory.....but then just ME and TRIP were put on the losing team for the second time that game.  Not even the game's auto balance will switch team members after the "We are losing and suck" announcements.  So yeah, F^*& that server and its admins.



I had almost forgot about that round.. So much work for nothing :shadedshu

Still better than dragging your nuts on cement I suppose.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Still better than dragging your nuts on cement I suppose.



 Literally cupped my funbag after reading that. Painful to even think about.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can't connect to shit. It says "Connection to server has been lost. Please check your network and try again." Some servers work but most do not.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Im getting that more often lately too. Tried updating PB; that wasn't it. Also the player count listed in the browser in totally off. Tho I have been able to play today. About to try again.



didnt play at all this weekend b/c of this issue


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Me and Trip did get dick over on a server.



... I'm pretty sure this doesn't mean what is says, but I think the "edit" button is in order.


----------



## lemode (Oct 25, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> ... I'm pretty sure this doesn't mean what is says, but I think the "edit" button is in order.



dicked over is what i saw even with the mistake. trips married. he doesn't need dick.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 25, 2010)

lemode said:


> dicked over is what i saw even with the mistake. trips married. he doesn't need dick.



I was pretty sure (with the context) that's what it was. I reread it three times to make sure I wasn't crazy.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2010)

ERazer said:


> didnt play at all this weekend b/c of this issue



Was better yesterday.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2010)

I ended up giving up and went to MoH until they fix it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2010)

lemode said:


> Literally cupped my funbag after reading that. Painful to even think about.



It's in reference to another long and painful round highway and I had last night. In the end we won but it was ugly.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 25, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> It's in reference to another long and painful round highway and I had last night. In the end we won but it was ugly.



Oh, the TK and base rape server with the Acer clan.  Those guys were.....something not pleasant.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Oh, the TK and base rape server with the Acer clan.  Those guys were.....something not pleasant.



LOL not even that server. The final round we played last night... we barely broke even although we won it was just ugly. You must have repressed that memory.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2010)

More changes planned for PC version. OP at EA dated 10/22; found on Bluesnews today. Have no idea how to feel at all about the hit box changes, starting with the fact I know jack about MOH. Discuss...



> * One of the Insignia's requiring an unobtainable Bronze star for the tracer dart – requirement removed.
> * One of the Insignia's requiring an unobtainable Bronze star for the tracer dart – requirement removed.
> * Hit registration changes brought over from MOH to BC2; several bugfixes, the client<->server send rates have been increased, some of the hitboxes themselves have been changed. This will increase the accuracy of guns, but will not make much of a difference to the knife.
> * Removed the blue box behind the chat window.
> ...



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1370087-update-bad-company-2-pc.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 26, 2010)

I cant seem to get into a game at the moment, Its like how it was on day 1 release - I see half empty servers - I try to join half empty servers = BC2 wont let me join half empty servers

all this connection lost BS.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 26, 2010)

I was having connection issues on the weekend but last night it was all good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Freaking A, easier to hit targets again, then should make Soldiers hitboxes be the size of tanks so no one has to know how to actually aim and fire a weapon.... I want back the old hit boxes, where if you knew how to aim, it set you apart from the rest.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 26, 2010)

think I figured out all my slow down issues. turbo boost was turned off.

I also got hdmi to finally scale to this monitor.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice song for u guys, the BC2 players 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 28, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> very nice song for u guys, the BC2 players
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY&feature=player_embedded#!



I heard that song the first time today on Cronix Aggression:Grit. Its a cool remake!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2010)

Good couple rounds with kids and highway today. 

The server emptied after this round lol.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 28, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> very nice song for u guys, the BC2 players
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY&feature=player_embedded#!



ha. I hear this all the time on pandora. great band.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Oh, the TK and base rape server with the Acer clan.  Those guys were.....something not pleasant.


Just left one. No fun. I have more fun on MOH. Sad isn't it ? I hate that shit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Good couple rounds with kids and highway today.
> 
> The server emptied after this round lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/bfbc2game 2010-10-27 22-40-17-37.jpg



Well, it's no wonder with those scores. ^_^ Wish I was that good.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Patch R9 released tomorrow, October 29, 2010*



> *How to get the game client updated*
> 
> * If you are using Steam: the Steam client will automatically begin updating your game client once Oct 29th, 6:00 AM (GMT) has passed by.
> * If you are not using Steam: then the game’s online updater will find the version online at the same hour and ask you to patch.
> ...


Source


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Source



I hope the fix the stupid servers were people can actually connect to them


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2010)

Server connections have been fixed since Sunday. I haven't had any probs all week.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well tuseday, me and a friend tried to connect to the server and every server i double clicked or clicked join said "connection to server lost"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Good couple rounds with kids and highway today.
> 
> The server emptied after this round lol.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/bfbc2game 2010-10-27 22-40-17-37.jpg



I logged off before I took a good look.  No wonder it always seemed like it was our squad vs. then entire server...because that is exactly what it was.

P.S. I did recall that match you were referring to a while back with that other guy in our squad who was 11/0 and completely not helping at all.  That was an ugly win.



hayder.master said:


> very nice song for u guys, the BC2 players
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_VsvZmIWxY&feature=player_embedded#!



That song is bad ass.  I will add it to my playing lone wolf collection.



brandonwh64 said:


> Well tuseday, me and a friend tried to connect to the server and every server i double clicked or clicked join said "connection to server lost"



You should log on servers with me as I seem to be immune to this issue.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 28, 2010)

It's funny how our kill counts were the same .


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2010)

Good job, guys. Kinda seems the norm though...


----------



## raptori (Oct 28, 2010)

if they could make some new maps besides those updates like 2 or 3 maps ..... and if they can leave the hit box as it is now, cause I don't wanna be in cover and still getting hits just because the hit box is bigger than the soldier body


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 28, 2010)

raptori said:


> if they could make some new maps besides those updates like 2 or 3 maps ..... and if they can leave the hit box as it is now, cause I don't wanna be in cover and still getting hits just because the hit box is bigger than the soldier body



Hopefully Vietnam will be in a month or so, but with you on the hit boxes, makes the game way to forgiving, I didn't mind HC before, but now that it's so damn easy to hit targets, people barely have to try and aim, way to easy to die to crap shooting.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's funny how our kill counts were the same .



Yeah it was super close I think it's pretty awesome. 

Still not sure how you took the Ace pin twice in a row from Highway and I... even though I saved highway's life 30 times.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 29, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Yeah it was super close I think it's pretty awesome.
> 
> Still not sure how you took the Ace pin twice in a row from Highway and I... even though I saved highway's life 30 times.



I love how it has become normal for us to win on any server with more than 2 TPU people on the same team.  I also love that it is not getting the Ace Pin, but getting it away from me....and my goal is to get it away from Kurgan.

And to answer your question, he was reviving everyone, not just me.  And while those other guys couldn't kill time without help, they did manage to die a few times.


----------



## kid41212003 (Oct 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love how it has become normal for us to win on any server with more than 2 TPU people on the same team.  I also love that it is not getting the Ace Pin, but getting it away from me....and my goal is to get it away from Kurgan.
> 
> And to answer your question, he was reviving everyone, not just me.  And while those other guys couldn't kill time without help, they did manage to die a few times.



I drop healthpack and revive EVERYONE .


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love how it has become normal for us to win on any server with more than 2 TPU people on the same team.  I also love that it is not getting the Ace Pin, but getting it away from me....and my goal is to get it away from Kurgan.
> 
> And to answer your question, he was reviving everyone, not just me.  And while those other guys couldn't kill time without help, they did manage to die a few times.



LOL but I saved you from getting shot***... remember. Some people just dont know how to say thank you.

***kill stealing


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I heard that song the first time today on Cronix Aggression:Grit. Its a cool remake!



No it isn't. Totally lacks feeling, unlike the original.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree.  Made it through 24 seconds before I closed the window.  Bad Company sucked enough, I can't see remaking a "Bad" song into a worse one.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 29, 2010)

I really like Bad Company (the band), but I still hate the 5FDP version of that song. It's just terrible.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I love how it has become normal for us to win on any server with more than 2 TPU people on the same team.  I also love that it is not getting the Ace Pin, but getting it away from me....and my goal is to get it away from Kurgan.
> 
> And to answer your question, he was reviving everyone, not just me.  And while those other guys couldn't kill time without help, they did manage to die a few times.


You haven't had my sorry ass on your team 
I'm doing quite a bit better on MOH. Getting a 6870 next week
then I'll try BFBC 2 again. How is everyone liking that card so far ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

BC2 is updating as we speak, 789.9mb!!!! got the patch early?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 29, 2010)

Steam just finished downloading mine.  Here's hoping for the best, sure wish they would have fixed the VoIP, but I've harped on that enough.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2010)

there no servers that have updated except for 1 i found. i connected and tried the AT4. that thing goes pretty fast now


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I really like Bad Company (the band), but I still hate the 5FDP version of that song. It's just terrible.



I have the opposite opinion.  The Bad Company version of the song comes off to soft.  Consider the song is basically bragging about how bad ass he is and how he as accepted that violence is simply a way of life for him, they sing the song as a soft ballad.  That is more emotional, but the wrong one IMO.

Well to each his own.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 29, 2010)

the new patch, .exe direct download and install
http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/Static/BFBC2_PC_Client_R9_589035_Patch.exe


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 29, 2010)

*Retarded teammates need to die*

I was playing an early morning rush match before class and got stuck in a 2v2 match with a retarded teammate. I swear he was secretly playing for the other team. He frickin tried to mow me down with a stationary. He didnt kill anyone but died 5 times in one match. I killed him 3 of those times. I killed him 3 times, lost the match and still got Ace pin and Best squad. I wish I had a couple  of TPU guys with me. I made a tactical disconnect after 2 rounds.

I swear, if u see Alabama-Smith, shoot first, never ask questions of that tard.


----------



## raptori (Oct 29, 2010)

did any one notice that there r no bullets tracers coming out from your own weapon nor tank shells?? its frustrating if its true although very few people say it's still there I didn't try it yet ,still downloading  the update.
I hope its related to the setting of the game.


----------



## CarneASADA (Oct 30, 2010)

patch info:

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2010/10/28/patch.aspx##

....
Here is the complete fix-list for the patch

 - All Weapons Bronze Insignia requiring an unobtainable bronze star for the tracer dart – requirement removed. 

- Improved Hit registration made through several fixes and some of the hitboxes themselves have been changed. This will increase the accuracy of guns.

- Blue box chat window removed

- The 2 second immunity when spawning/being revived will now be immediately removed either by firing, zooming, or any movement (move, crouch, jump). A Spawning Player can still orient passively in the Game World.. 

- 3D vision fixed. 

- Fixed slug shotgun zoom crosshair on PC so they better represent the long range accuracy. Crosshairs now close more on PC, similar to consoles.

- Reduced slug shotgun hip accuracy to require zooming for consistent long range accuracy. Hip accuracy is now on par with the semi automatic weapons.

- Fixed a bug on PC where the G3 would do less damage than intended.

- Fixed VADS turning sensitivity on PC so it performs like the ZU23.

- Reduced VADS push back and damage to balance it with the ZU23.

- Fixed a bug where vehicle countermeasures would fail to remove tracer darts at high speed.

- Reduced the reload time for vehicle countermeasures.

- Slightly increased the AT4's damage vs armor to emphasize its anti vehicle role while keeping it balanced vs armor.

- Increased the AT4’s top speed and acceleration so users spend less time exposed when firing.

- Increased the AT4's splash damage so it competes with other AT weapons vs infantry. The AT4 still has the least splash damage of all AT weapons.

- Reduced the splash damage of the Carl Gustav to bring it in line with other explosive weapons. The Carl Gustav still has the most splash damage of all AT weapons.

- Increased the 1 shot kill range of the M95 body shot to counter its lower rate of fire.

- Fixed a bug with the SVU that gave it better close range damage than other semi auto weapons.

- Reduced all weapon damage to the MCOM by 50%.

- Fixed an C4 vs MCOM exploit on Atacama Desert.

- Fixed a bug with FOV when aiming the M1911.

- Lowered the close range damage of the AN94 to highlight its long range role.

- Increased the accuracy of the F2000 on the move to highlight its role as a mobile AR.

- Increased the close range damage of the shotguns to give them a greater advantage vs slugs.

- Slightly lowered the damage of the M60 to balance its accuracy advantage vs other LMG's.

- Slightly lowered the damage of the MG3 at close range to balance it with other high rate of fire weapons.

- Slightly increased the damage of the UH60.
....


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like they also fixed the game freezing issue.  Played for 2-3 hours straight without any problem.  Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 30, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I was playing an early morning rush match before class and got stuck in a 2v2 match with a retarded teammate. I swear he was secretly playing for the other team. He frickin tried to mow me down with a stationary. He didnt kill anyone but died 5 times in one match. I killed him 3 of those times. I killed him 3 times, lost the match and still got Ace pin and Best squad. I wish I had a couple  of TPU guys with me. I made a tactical disconnect after 2 rounds.
> 
> I swear, if u see Alabama-Smith, shoot first, never ask questions of that tard.


Well his name says it all :  )


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Looks like they also fixed the game freezing issue.  Played for 2-3 hours straight without any problem.  Let's hope it stays that way.



Again, none of these issues are across the board with the exception of the connection issue fixed last Sunday.

Anyone playing tonight?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 30, 2010)

I would play, but I'm working on a pretty good drinking binge.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2010)

Me too...and thus I want to shoot at things. 

Well, with way-too-much-info honesty, I don't binge anymore and that's a damn good thing cause I truly _binged_ as in 2+ days with lots of blow, 80 beers and a gallon of Jack.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 30, 2010)

Ahhh...the good old days!
I didn't have a computer back then, drugs and booze cost money.  Especially if you are doing things right


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh ya actually in those days i didnt spend much time in front of my computer either. But then later when I was just a daily drunk I loved playing games in that state. And then when I had to back off the booze big time I thought it would ruin gaming for me. Took some getting used to but I'm a lot better now 

BTW Alex missed you at WOLF last night. Bout to check if anyone playing FH2 right now on this continent. Otherwise going in for some BC2. Add me there--same nick. That goes for all y'all!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 30, 2010)

Anybody playing? As soon as I get my soundcard issue sorted Im gonna fire up some BC2.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2010)

Been playing a while now, you just gotta hop in teamspeak.  5 players on now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 30, 2010)

was playing good til the cat that i thought was alseep in my lap, chewed my headset cord in half!! i was wondering why i couldnt hear people shooting at me anymore!! OMG IM PISSED!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a cure for that.... new cat. jk


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 30, 2010)

*Squad DeathMatch Best round ever*

I played a game of squad deathmatch against 6 people. I ended up winning using a usas12.

My score was 3971. My K/D was 33/19. I even knifed a punk who thought he could hide on top of a tower...idiot. Too many campers though. Good game.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ye today I was only using shottys and pistols. It was fun until people only started using the VSS.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 30, 2010)

I've never used teamspeak. Im guessing I download the US client version? Is there a name for a particular channel that TPU BC2 members use?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 30, 2010)

Channel.  We us our TS server.

PM me for the details.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2010)

How are you guys finding the new patch? From what I played last night it was pretty good. Softcore feels like HC now since all weapons are pretty effective now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah I'd agree with your generally positive assessment. But why is that frackin' blue chat box still there?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 30, 2010)

*Server to stay clear of*

I just played on the server with the most stuck up punks ever. All they did was whine and complain about campers, boast how they were  "pro", had videos on youtube of their prowess, They even were recording the game to show how pitiful the other players were. When I told them to STFU, they threw a hissy fit and kicked me.    


The server is: 024/7 Arica Harbor *Hardcore* VA, USA
Their site is www.247AH.com


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I'd agree with your generally positive assessment. But why is that frackin' blue chat box still there?



I dont have the blue box from the chat window anymore... It's completely gone. 

I can still use the chat box but I dont see it on my screen when I have it minimized.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> How are you guys finding the new patch? From what I played last night it was pretty good. Softcore feels like HC now since all weapons are pretty effective now.



/sigh, really sucks that they made it so it's impossible to miss and that aim has little bearing on how good you are.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> /sigh, really sucks that they made it so it's impossible to miss and that aim has little bearing on how good you are.



Have you had a chance to play the new patch?  Accuracy is the only thig that matters now. I didnt get killed after ducking behind corners once last night. I found that usually what I perceived myself to actually hit did register. More testing is needed but the weapons in general felt like that actually were worth using. Not to say it felt like free kills were being handed out.

Since I'm a good shot SC feels like HC


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm going to hop on and try it out now, but I liked the original beta hit boxes, they were small, but if you lead your target and aimed properly you hit. After they patched in the larger boxes before, I noticed getting hits on people when I clearly missed them, and not having to lead my target, this testing is without the Sniper Rifles as I hate them).

After that patch it seemed everyone got better, except me, because I was playing correctly before, and my old aim method still worked, it was just now more forgiving to others who didn't lead properly and such, I can only imagine this has made it worse.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2010)

Well let me know what you think. Keep in mind most RSPs are still updating their files and you might find some flakey servers at first.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it just me, or did shotguns get more popular all of a sudden?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Oct 31, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Is it just me, or did shotguns get more popular all of a sudden?



Usually any weapon that is stated to have received a buff in the latest patch will become the most abused weapon for a week or so.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 31, 2010)

I have noticed that they are everywhere, much like Savoir Faire.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well just got in a few rounds, went 5/2, 8/1, and 14/8. Deaths do come easy, so I hid a lot more, but I'm really not a fan of camping like that, but going to cap a flag now is basically asking to die.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well just got in a few rounds, went 5/2, 8/1, and 14/8. Deaths do come easy, so I hid a lot more, but I'm really not a fan of camping like that, but going to cap a flag now is basically asking to die.



That means a more tactical approach may win out over all. I've been getting triple the deaths I used to, so clearly the game's balance is completely off.

Good way to keep it fresh, though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> That means a more tactical approach may win out over all. I've been getting triple the deaths I used to, so clearly the game's balance is completely off.
> 
> Good way to keep it fresh, though.



It does mean more tactical, but it also means there will be more campers and less flag cappers, and there was already too much of that for my liking.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 31, 2010)

Shotguns were stupid to begin with and now they gave them MORE balls? At least decrease the stupid accuracy of them already.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I dont have the blue box from the chat window anymore... It's completely gone.
> 
> I can still use the chat box but I dont see it on my screen when I have it minimized.



Huh, that ugly ass thing still there for me. I can try dumping my settings file but how wierd.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't find and don't want to TPUers. I suck and if I got on team speak then I would really lose interest. Gonna get a 6870 soon and see if it helps. I really I'm not looking forward to BO. So I'll play MOH until I get the card, and hope irt helps. If not I just suck. I played a round in COD 4 last night and with 20 people I was top dog so WTF ?


----------



## caleb (Oct 31, 2010)

Whats with the browser I see 2 servers in history and it keeps failing to refersh global list ? Any solution to this ?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 1, 2010)

Re:  BFBC2 Vietnam release date

Saw some chatter on Twitter about Amazon posting the release date of BFBC2 Vietnam as December 31, 2010.

Took a look at several english language versions of Amazon (.com, .co.uk, .ca)  and see no references at all to this.
Amazon.de (Germany) does seem to say the game will be released Dec 31, Here.  (Google translation Here)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting date, I'm pretty eager for it, especially at that price.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2010)

BC2 gogo in about 5 or so minutes?


----------



## caleb (Nov 1, 2010)

Vietnam ? You guys going to buy this ?
Oh Its another EA Vietnam game without flamethrower... we all know how the last "Vietnam" ended up by EA ? 2 weeks of fun and forgot about it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> Vietnam ? You guys going to buy this ?
> Oh Its another EA Vietnam game without flamethrower... we all know how the last "Vietnam" ended up by EA ? 2 weeks of fun and forgot about it.



The last Vietnam game was horrible and a super OP medic class. The only thing good that game brought was music in the vehicles. And that game came out before BF2, every other BF title since then has been great, times are a bit different. And meh with a flamethrower, thats for single player campaigns, multiplayer it wouldnt kill as fast as bullets and people would cry if they got killed by someone on fire, and if you couldnt shoot while on fire then people would cry about that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 1, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> How are you guys finding the new patch? From what I played last night it was pretty good. Softcore feels like HC now since all weapons are pretty effective now.



GG last night! You are a good Heli Pilot!

[excuse]
I never use the heli and had smoke grenade as my alternate. Otherwise I am a much better gunner with Zoom alternate. Didn't do bad though and for some reason mid flight I hit the wrong key and bailed.
[/excuse]

The last game we played you should have stuck around. I ended that with 28/10. We were tied 14/6 when you left.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Lets get the band back together, I'm on TS, anyone up for some BC2?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2010)

Be there soon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just had some good games with Rad_Ed, Triptex, and ufgy, I had been swearing up and down there was a hack PB wasn't catching, pretty sure it's been caught now, played for almost 3 hours today and went 134k and 50d, 2.68 kdr, and was scoring 311 points a min, was a hot streak.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, you were owning face Kurgan. I one the other hand was doing terrible, too much Fallout. I should be on BC2 tomorrow sometime after 6PM.

Edit- I think I'll play some more now..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The last Vietnam game was horrible and a super OP medic class. The only thing good that game brought was music in the vehicles. And that game came out before BF2, every other BF title since then has been great, times are a bit different. And meh with a flamethrower, thats for single player campaigns, multiplayer it wouldnt kill as fast as bullets and people would cry if they got killed by someone on fire, and if you couldnt shoot while on fire then people would cry about that.



I don't know about that. It works pretty well in TF2 and in RTCW.


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep that's what I had in mind. RTCW flamethrower was teh shit.

Imagine the hours of fun...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2010)

Forgotten Hope 2 has a sweet flame thrower on some maps.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think whats holding them back is the engine itself. Remember how well FarCry 2 did fire? It would need to be at that level of realism for it to be used in a game like BC2 and its destructible environments.

Maybe once the new gen. of consoles is released we will get something like that on the PC.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 2, 2010)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> GG last night! You are a good Heli Pilot!
> 
> [excuse]
> I never use the heli and had smoke grenade as my alternate. Otherwise I am a much better gunner with Zoom alternate. Didn't do bad though and for some reason mid flight I hit the wrong key and bailed.
> ...



I was wondering why you bailed! I thought it was because I bumped into something but we were still at 100 health. I could tell right away I had a gunner who knew what he was doing (and did it well) 

I don't remember why I left that server but we were kicking ass and taking names. We WILL have to do that again sometime. 



* I'll be on tonight after 7:00 MST


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2010)

@BC2Vietnam 
Dunno if you guys read that one about rpg's they removed the dart markers and instead you can do damage with regular weapons to a heli.


----------



## tianhui (Nov 2, 2010)

Loving the youtube guides!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know about that. It works pretty well in TF2 and in RTCW.



Both are much more closed quarter than BC2 is, I could see it working decently in Rush. Also both are a lot less graphical, and with how good BC2 looks, it would need to burn everything, which would cripple most peoples computers, and probably be very hard to work into the engine.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 2, 2010)

I have class from 6-9p EST, but I'll be on around 9:30.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Both are much more closed quarter than BC2 is, I could see it working decently in Rush. Also both are a lot less graphical, and with how good BC2 looks, it would need to burn everything, which would cripple most peoples computers, and probably be very hard to work into the engine.



Isnt that what I said here?

 Battlefield Bad Company 2 Clubhouse


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Isnt that what I said here?
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Clubhouse



great minds think alike.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Isnt that what I said here?
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2 Clubhouse



Partially, but nothing about the closed quarters part. I knew what you said, just was saying everything I thought about why it won't work, or would be very hard to make work. I really don't think it's needed to make it feel like Vietnam, it sure would help, but I think the radios are a bigger atmospheric contribution, thats the one thing that I completely miss from the original game and am dieing to hear again, more than anything else honestly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 2, 2010)

^ +1


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember hearing Ride of the Valkries as the choppers crested over treetops, it wasn't even that I was really afraid of them, just the music and the sight, combined it made me crap myself. And I use to just cruise around on maps with the Jeeps, basically asking to die, but cruising and listening to Bad Moon and hoping for Road Kills, too bad Road Kills were so hard to get, I remember hitting people dead on, they would have their back to me and I'd be flying over some bumps, they'd turn around from the music sound just in time for me to plow right into them, you could see them try and scurry off, but it was too late... sadly most of the time they would side to the side and off the Jeep and be unharmed sitting in the road staring at me driving off into the sunset. At first I would be sad I missed the kill because of BS, but then I just didn't care and kept going listening to the tunes, good times.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I remember hearing Ride of the Valkries as the choppers crested over treetops, it wasn't even that I was really afraid of them, just the music and the sight, combined it made me crap myself. And I use to just cruise around on maps with the Jeeps, basically asking to die, but cruising and listening to Bad Moon and hoping for Road Kills, too bad Road Kills were so hard to get, I remember hitting people dead on, they would have their back to me and I'd be flying over some bumps, they'd turn around from the music sound just in time for me to plow right into them, you could see them try and scurry off, but it was too late... sadly most of the time they would side to the side and off the Jeep and be unharmed sitting in the road staring at me driving off into the sunset. At first I would be sad I missed the kill because of BS, but then I just didn't care and kept going listening to the tunes, good times.



you talking real life or the game???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> you talking real life or the game???



BF: Vietnam.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 2, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> BF: Vietnam.



thank god


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I hit people with Jeeps by profession, that was a real story.








I'm only 24, so no Vietnam experience here, glad my story sounded like it though, lol.


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2010)

ffs Im such a noob I added BC as non steam game and I was wondering why I cant see no servers for a few days now. Damn game didnt start the updater just the bc.exe


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish they bring back the music for BC2: Vietnam.  I would love cruising around on a Jeep listening to "For What It's Worth" while running down people.  Oh yeah good time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2010)

The music will be back


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The music will be back



Oh sweet!  I remember being VC and tunneling spawn point in the back of US airbase...LOL!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys, just bought a 1090t. How is the performance in game with the HD 5870 @ 1680x1050? A smooth experience?


----------



## caleb (Nov 3, 2010)

check out the lastest reviews on the web page they have BC2


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey guys, just bought a 1090t. How is the performance in game with the HD 5870 @ 1680x1050? A smooth experience?



Very much so.  That processor is overkill for gaming.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 3, 2010)

I got like way over 60-70FPS with that same exact setup, 1090T rocks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got like way over 60-70FPS with that same exact setup, 1090T rocks



Where are you hiding, don't think I have ever played any matches with you, you got to join the TPU squads, we been on a lot lately, and the more the merrier.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

YEAH CP!!!

Hop on the teamspeak server...as i mentioned in another thread, I've been busy replacing HDD's for people the past few days, so have been unable to play, but I've seen everyone playing...kinda pissed that I couldn't play with everyone, but work before pleasure.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> YEAH CP!!!
> 
> Hop on the teamspeak server...as i mentioned in another thread, I've been busy replacing HDD's for people the past few days, so have been unable to play, but I've seen everyone playing...kinda pissed that I couldn't play with everyone, but work before pleasure.



Im on teamspeak were are you LOL


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't do teamspeak during the day usually, as I have to keep an eye on my kids. Once the older two are home from school, I can hop on, but the three and five year olds need my attention! I hopped off early last night too, to get those HDD's done.

But if ya need to talk to me about something, let me know, and I'll hop on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

did you get the chip yet?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope. Should be here by the end of the week. It's normal to take 3 weeks for stuff to get to me.

I'll be on later tonight for sure...no work to do, so I'm gonna be gaming tonight!


----------



## meran (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG they fucked the game with the new patchcry:


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm, firing the sniper rifle round no longer drops like it did before the patch at longer range.


----------



## meran (Nov 3, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, firing the sniper rifle round no longer drops like it did before the patch at longer range.



the tank round is no longer visible so as the apachi rounds:shadedshu


----------



## lemode (Nov 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I hit people with Jeeps by profession, that was a real story.



The rain (Supa dupa fly) by missy elliot popped into my head when i read that.

'Beep beep, who got the keys to the Jeep?' short answer is Kurgan, apparently


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2010)

lemode said:


> The rain (Supa dupa fly) by missy elliot popped into my head when i read that.
> 
> 'Beep beep, who got the keys to the Jeep?' short answer is Kurgan, apparently



wow a ghost!


----------



## lemode (Nov 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow a ghost!



where!?!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 3, 2010)

*Black dude has already escaped before ghost kills the white people.*


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Very much so.  That processor is overkill for gaming.



Just what I like to hear


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *Black dude has already escaped before ghost kills the white people.*



you are so lucky I was in between bites, or my pot pie woulda been all over this new monitor.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 3, 2010)

Battlefield announcement Friday:

http://twitter.com/benjamincousins/status/29471525209


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Hey guys, just bought a 1090t. How is the performance in game with the HD 5870 @ 1680x1050? A smooth experience?



yes.

BC2 loves the extra cores.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2010)

im having a massive problem with my friends list had anyone had the same problems? im talking to my buddie on steam we added each other.
quit the game logged off steam and it still wont stick iv sent him over 50 adds ans hes sent about the same back and i clock add and he just wont get on my list anyone know how oto fix it?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds like one of you has maxed out your friends list. I think you are only allowed 20 people.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 4, 2010)

DICE talking about the next BFBC2 patch:  Problems occuring for players with the latest patch - forums.electronicarts.co.uk


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 4, 2010)

*New AMD GPU*

Is any one running a single 6870 and if so how is it handling BFBC2 ? 
Ordered mine yesterday and gonna stick the 4000 series in my other 
machine.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 4, 2010)

So after countless months, I've finally bought the game, since it was cheap! Anyways, its so great, always liked battlefield since 1942. Makes me feel younger! Anyways, dunno if that has been covered in the 342 pages before, but has anyone found a fix for the crash which forces you to do a hard reset? After googling a bit, I found that it was my realtek onboard which messed up something. So I disable it in the bios before playing and its ok, freezes no more. Is there another workaround? Kinda sucks to play that with my crappy 5.1 headphones.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 4, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Sounds like one of you has maxed out your friends list. I think you are only allowed 20 people.




ffs i had 22 ppl on my list before the update and 2 ppl got deleated thx for telling me ol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 4, 2010)

how is the new patch? any new maps yet?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 5, 2010)

The new patch = people die a lot easier.  New maps will most likely not happen til after the release of the expansion.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Nov 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The new patch = people die a lot easier.  New maps will most likely not happen til after the release of the expansion.



they seemed to die pretty dang easy back in the day too ...


----------



## travva (Nov 5, 2010)

guys for the millionth time, if you get a hard freeze which forces you to do a reset; it's your windows 7. stop pirating it. don't use removeWAT or any other non loader type thing. i went legit and it works fine now. try it and see what happens.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2010)

travva said:


> guys for the millionth time, if you get a hard freeze which forces you to do a reset; it's your windows 7. stop pirating it. don't use removeWAT or any other non loader type thing. i went legit and it works fine now. try it and see what happens.



Are you serious? do u know what your talking about?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are you serious? do u know what your talking about?



give a man a hammer, and he tries to whack all his problems.

he simply found out what caused HIS issues, and assumed that its the cause of EVERYONES problems.


Travva: piracy talk aint allowed on the forums, i let it slide for now, but please cease.


----------



## travva (Nov 5, 2010)

i'm not sure if you're being serious? i think i know what i'm talking about. i troubleshot this issue for months and even posted on here a few times pissing and moaning. nothing i did fixed it and finally i read some guy say "stop using removeWAT noobs" and it hit me like a ton of bricks. 

mussels, i'm sorry for the piracy talk, i won't mention it again. also, i'm not so daft as to think this is the cause of EVERYONES problems, but if someone has a realtek based soundcard, has system freezes only in BC2, and nowhere else inluding games benches etc (can play BC2 SP just fine) i'm willing to bet this is their issue.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> give a man a hammer, and he tries to whack all his problems.
> 
> he simply found out what caused HIS issues, and assumed that its the cause of EVERYONES problems.
> 
> ...



Assumption is the root of all evil


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

<<<<<Gets popcorn and waits for the ban hammer to start droppin'


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 5, 2010)

Damn I miss playing this game, my GT 240 just ain't up to the job who wants to lend me their nice powerful videocard


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hmm i played on my 9600GT while i was waiting on my 5850 to arrive and it played it decent on low/medium DX9


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 5, 2010)

travva said:


> guys for the millionth time, if you get a hard freeze which forces you to do a reset; it's your windows 7. stop pirating it. don't use removeWAT or any other non loader type thing. i went legit and it works fine now. try it and see what happens.



 Sorry to dissappoint you, but i am legit. Happy it worked for you, but in my case, its not my problem. Some dude also said that on ea forums, but since a lot of legit people are having it, like me, obviously means there's something fishy. Its dangerous to assume such things, next time be more cautious.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

New BFBC2: Vietnam Trailer  Flamethrowers everywhere!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Assumption is the root of all evil



That assumption is the root of all evil 



GullyFoyle said:


> New BFBC2: Vietnam Trailer  Flamethrowers everywhere!



Sweet! That should make a lot of people happy, even if it isn't in MP.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New BFBC2: Vietnam Trailer  Flamethrowers everywhere!



Erection Achieved!



1Kurgan1 said:


> That assumption is the root of all evil
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! That should make a lot of people happy, even if it isn't in MP.


Its in the multiplayer. Vietnam is only multiplayer.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

More news anyone?  

Bad Company 2 Test Server Running Harvest Day (BC1 map)



> Twitter user gBGummyBears discovered that a Battlefield: Bad Company 1 map has been spotted running on a Bad Company 2 DICE test server. The server, which is currently offline, was running bc1_harvest_day.
> 
> Also noted are 7 maps prefixed with "nam" most likely indicating Bad Company 2 Vietnam maps, although BFBC2:V has been said to have 4 maps. Thanks vp2008.



7 BFBC2: Vietnam maps?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





==================================================

Leaked gameplay from bad company 2 Vietnam. From GameX in Sweden.

==================================================

New free to play Battlfield game is BF2!  - Sign up for the beta at this link.

Video - Looks like Karkand to me!  Plus they show that choppers and jets are in the game.

==================================================


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 5, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> More news anyone?
> 
> Bad Company 2 Test Server Running Harvest Day (BC1 map)
> 
> ...



already signed up. looks a bit like a scaled down bf2, but I will try it, to support dice if nothing else.

also, I look forward to setting you all on fire in Vietnam.


----------



## caleb (Nov 5, 2010)

I find it kinda funny that I was whining here about no flamethrowers a few days ago


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

BF Blog Teaser about new maps?
Accompanying thread at EA UK Forums


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Harvest day was a great map, one of my favorites on BC1.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 5, 2010)

For the fans, BF2 is going to be kinda free now.  Have fun.

http://battlefield.play4free.com/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For the fans, BF2 is going to be kinda free now.  Have fun.
> 
> http://battlefield.play4free.com/



It's like the party started at 8pm and you showed up at midnight...


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 5, 2010)

the new patch now makes my game shut down out of nowhere its fucking weird


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> For the fans, BF2 is going to be kinda free now.  Have fun.
> 
> http://battlefield.play4free.com/



Meh. Nickel and dimer micro-trasaction crapola. No thanks DICE.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 5, 2010)

As someone who never pays for more then I have to, I welcome our new f2p overlords


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Meh. Nickel and dimer micro-trasaction crapola. No thanks DICE.



Thank G-D someone with a brain!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I play a few F2P games right now, it all matters the transaction price, nickle and diming isn't what it is if you know how to do things in moderation. I play League of Legends, probably have almost 30 hours of gameplay in, and I decided to buy a completely aesthetic costume (thats the only thing they charge money for) for like $8. I have 4 friends who have played for probably $70 hours and never spent a dime.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Meh. Nickel and dimer micro-trasaction crapola. No thanks DICE.


I seen that today. I have all versions of it and get kicked from 80% of the servers any way. 
Says I'm team killing and hi pings. I like the game , but load times have always sucked too.
I'm probably gonna start playing more BFBC2 next week. I get my new card Tuesday. Still 
looking for any feedback on people running BFBC2 on a 6870.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 6, 2010)

Bout to start up some BC2 here if anyone wants to hop on teamspeak and play.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Meh. Nickel and dimer micro-trasaction crapola. No thanks DICE.



I know.  How dare they want money for work.  They are like those coder dudes who give us tons of free, useful software through sourceforge.net and then have the gaul to ask for a $1 donation.  I mean, who has a $1 these days.

You are much better off buying Modern Warfare 2 for $Game + $10.  Then $15.99 for the 3 new maps and bug fixes you were due anyway.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 6, 2010)

well its more bf2 = $20 and no micro and will have more content while bf2 free = micro transaction etc etc lol ill just stick with the $20 entry fee and be set  thats the main issue here well know its nothing more then BF2 tweaked for micro transactions. the next next gen free to play will be 2142 with a new coat of paint in say 2 years lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

I respect you Easy, but I absolutely despise Squad Rush.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I know.  How dare they want money for work.  They are like those coder dudes who give us tons of free, useful software through sourceforge.net and then have the gaul to ask for a $1 donation.  I mean, who has a $1 these days.
> 
> You are much better off buying Modern Warfare 2 for $Game + $10.  Then $15.99 for the 3 new maps and bug fixes you were due anyway.



Look the value of the business model is debatable but I'm just not impressed with this. Why don't they do something more worthwhile like concentrate on making BF3 as good as it should be which, if history is a guide, most certainly will disappoint PC gamers. Note I didn't say it will be a crappy game. BC2 certainly isn't despite it's aggravations and shortcomings.

And using MOH as a counter example isn't really helping your point...it's simply worse from every angle starting with the actual game itself.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Look the value of the business model is debatable but I'm just not impressed with this. Why don't they do something more worthwhile like concentrate on making BF3 as good as it should be which, if history is a guide, most certainly will disappoint PC gamers. Note I didn't say it will be a crappy game. BC2 certainly isn't despite it's aggravations and shortcomings.
> 
> And using MOH as a counter example isn't really helping your point...it's simply worse from every angle starting with the actual game itself.



I don't see how any of the past Battlefields, with the exception of the first Bad Company being on console only, was a disappointment to fans.  Granted we have the cry babies they won't let the older games, but that is to be expected.

This takes next to no developement and will not hinder BF3.  They are just updating some graphics and giving an old game away from free.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> They are just updating some graphics and giving an old game away from free.



And at the same time, paying people to provide free content. Even as a marketing tool, it's stupid.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 6, 2010)

remember this is a different team than the one that works on bf3 and bad company.

would you rather they work on this or spend all their time on Heroes??


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> And at the same time, paying people to provide free content. Even as a marketing tool, it's stupid.



I disagree.  Giving this away for free at the right time to remind people of the franchise is a smart move.  You can advertise this and provide early access to the beta of BF3 for playing it.  They are getting ready for a at least 9 months time in which they will have nothing to say about Battlefield.  This gives them something to talk about.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I respect you Easy, but I absolutely despise Squad Rush.


Everyone respects someone called Easy. Hell we will even use vasoline :  )  Played a couple good rounds tonight, but excited for the new card. 
Look at my specs any one who is bored and see if I should keep up as far as FPS. I suck but this may help a little.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 6, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> And at the same time, paying people to provide free content. Even as a marketing tool, it's stupid.


They are updating graphics ? Will it be any better then my 1.5 patch I have. I love that game. Maybe I'll dump mine. I get kick all the time.
By the way I like MOH too :  ) Wasn't woth $60, but I've done worse. I bought SOF 3 for full price. Sold it for $5 though and felt good about it.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 6, 2010)

I love BF2
strike at Karkand
omFg
love it!!!
if they gave BF2 the BC2 engine
/drool
omFg


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2010)

[blind rage]I don't want free things, get them out of my sight![/blind rage]


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2010)

Remember when you would by a game and the WHOLE game came with the initial purchase? If an expansion pack did come out it offered NEW things in it? Like lots of new levels and weapons and gameplay elements? Do you remember the days when sequels had better graphics then the original and added more to the game? Like going from 8 vs. 8 to 16 vs. 16 and then 32 vs. 32? Do you guys remember those days?

You know what happen to that? MICRO TRANSACTIONS BUSINESS MODEL. Wake the F$%K UP!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember when you would by a game and the WHOLE game came with the initial purchase? If an expansion pack did come out it offered NEW things in it? Like lots of new levels and weapons and gameplay elements? Do you remember the days when sequels had better graphics then the original and added more to the game? Like going from 8 vs. 8 to 16 vs. 16 and then 32 vs. 32? Do you guys remember those days?
> 
> You know what happen to that? MICRO TRANSACTIONS BUSINESS MODEL. Wake the F$%K UP!



i agree with our famous troll, micro transactions are killing games.


in the past, to make a game stand out the AAA titles had more content from the get go - you got MORE game for the same money.

nowadays you get LESS game, the same (or less) than the B grade titles - and you have to pay again and again, $5 or $10 at a time to get the rest of the game (all the items/maps/missions etc) until you've paid twice the amount of a regular game, for the same content we took as normal a few years ago.

my real beef is with MP games - if you have MP exclusive DLC like maps, it segregates the players. some play on DLC maps, some on regular - and servers are one or the other, not both, or it'd kick non DLC owners off when it rotated to a DLC map.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i agree with our famous troll, micro transactions are killing games.
> 
> 
> in the past, to make a game stand out the AAA titles had more content from the get go - you got MORE game for the same money.
> ...


People have sacrificed quality and content for hype.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 6, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember when you would by a game and the WHOLE game came with the initial purchase? If an expansion pack did come out it offered NEW things in it? Like lots of new levels and weapons and gameplay elements? Do you remember the days when sequels had better graphics then the original and added more to the game? Like going from 8 vs. 8 to 16 vs. 16 and then 32 vs. 32? Do you guys remember those days?
> 
> You know what happen to that? MICRO TRANSACTIONS BUSINESS MODEL. Wake the F$%K UP!



I don't want the BF series to turn into COD here, we shouldn't need a new major product to come out within a year (BC2 hasn't even been out a year). This is something to occupy your time here and there, if you go backrupt buying every new weapon under the sun, thats mis-management of money. Theres a ton of AAA free to play titles out there, if you haven't played them I'm sorry. But my example of League of Legends is an amazing F2P title that is better than its Pay to Play competitors. And it offers full game content without costing cash, you only pay for visual skins.

This gives people the opportunity to try out BF2 if they never have. And for free, and it most likely took very little development hours. The BF 2 Collection is still $29.99 on Steam store.. .thats as much as BC2, and now we have people complaining about them offering that for free! I have played numerous F2P titles and I have yet to spend $30 on any one of them, so basically if you spend smart, or don't spend at all, your actually saving money, I just can't see how thats a bad thing.

It also has zero effect on BC2, Vietnam is right around the corner, BF3 is slated for sure, BC2 patches have been happening a lot lately, all sounds good to me?



TheMailMan78 said:


> People have sacrificed quality and content for hype.



What hype? And quality? BF2 is still one of the best FPS experienced out there and now it can be enjoyed by all and bring some life back too it. And what hype, yes it's F2P, but dont expect people to up and quit BC2 here, if anything this will bring in COD fans (as COD has way more players, albeit mostly on console) and then they might actually want to give BC2 a shot.

Remember, COD4 became popular on console and BF never made it there in time so COD shot up in popularity, most people I know that play COD on console never even played any BF game ever, they hadn't even ever heard of BF till BC2 was announced. Some of those people I got to try out BC2, and the ones I did, all of them have liked it more than MW, they had never tried it before, didn't know what they were missing, but its hard to go out and spend money on the unknown when your happy with what you got, this allows them to get the feel for free.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2010)

I only own like 2 games with micro-transactions available and neither of them is center around it like you descript.  They are Dragon Age and Team Fortress 2 (which on recently started this).  For you to be so upset about micro-transactions you much be A.  playing console games and B. playing the wrong console games.

I don't think micro-transactions are killing the game industry.  I think people buying second rate titles because of hype as MailMan pointed out, the industry not defending controversial games, and people buying "update" games are killing the industry.  And Gamestop is killing games.

Lets all keep in mind that this industry is barely into its 20's and is still experimenting with how to improve the system.  Not every model and idea will be well received or work.  For more details click on the link below.

Project $10

NOW BACK TO BFBC2 DISCUSSION IN THE BFBC2 CLUBHOUSE!


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 6, 2010)

that was a good video.

when the beta for Play4free gets a bit nearer we will make a seperate clubhouse for it.

as for bc2. I really, really, really want to sneak up behind someone and see if the blowtorch sets people on fire like the flamethrower does (in V.)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 7, 2010)

I hope my ping improves soon so i can practice my Headshots


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah Kurgan makes some good points, as does TLM, but Mailman and Mussels are really saying what I'm thinking here. Granted we all can't just moan and clamor for for "the old days", everything changes and evolves, but while this has always been a business about profits first and foremost I just don't feel the present model and where the industry seems to be going is ultimately doing a service to the consumer both from a quality and cost standpoint.

That said, note I never claimed I would not be trying this out.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 7, 2010)

Additional info will be coming out tomorrow about the next VIP Map Pack.

In a Xat.com chat session, Zh1nt0 has confirmed that BC1's Harvest Day has been remade for BFBC2!

==================================================

Another BFBC2: Vietnam off-screen gameplay video from GameX in Sweden

And More

==================================================


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 7, 2010)

Funny how they couldn't make new maps a few months ago (going with unlocking different sections of the same map or using the same map for different game modes).  Now that they realize that BO may outsell BC2/MOH (perhaps combined) all of a sudden new maps (although from BC) are coming out.  Amazing what competition does.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Funny how they couldn't make new maps a few months ago (going with unlocking different sections of the same map or using the same map for different game modes).  Now that they realize that BO may outsell BC2/MOH (perhaps combined) all of a sudden new maps (although from BC) are coming out.  Amazing what competition does.



I don't think they just realized that BO will outsell both combined, I think thats been pretty straight forward the entire time. But BO's sales are almost all on console (and mostly 360), thats their target market, personally I know 12 people who play the MW series and every single one of them plays it on the 360, 0 on PS3, and 0 on PC.

BC2 has been out for like 8 months now, enough time for them to develop an expansion, I'm sure they got a few other maps in the making too.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't think they just realized that BO will outsell both combined, I think thats been pretty straight forward the entire time. But BO's sales are almost all on console (and mostly 360), thats their target market, personally I know 12 people who play the MW series and every single one of them plays it on the 360, 0 on PS3, and 0 on PC.
> 
> BC2 has been out for like 8 months now, enough time for them to develop an expansion, I'm sure they got a few other maps in the making too.



+1 
Atleast Dice atempts to make a new game and patches Obvious game play design oversights.
Instead of dumping a crappy console port on us for 59.99 for pc

Also you can bet another team is doing Vietnam, secondly im being that BF3 will use the frostbyte engine.
what better way to develop a similar new game then by seeing what works and what dosent 
Ex BC2=MOH=BF3

@Wikipedia


> Versions
> [edit] Frostbite 1.0
> 
> Frostbite made its debut in 2008 with Battlefield: Bad Company. It features HDR Audio, which adjusts different types of sounds' loudness and lets you hear important sounds clearly even if there are other noises being generated (for example, gunshot sounds are always louder than in-game music; the in-game music will lower in volume while shots are being fired), and Destruction 1.0, which allows the player to destroy certain objects, like walls.
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I actually am very impressed with the Frostbite engine, it works well on both consoles and it works extremely well on PC, usually hard to find that middle ground for Multiplayer games. But to be honest BC2 really is an amazing looking game, and I would like to see what they can really do with this.


----------



## ComradeSader (Nov 8, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> "DirectX 9 and Windows XP support will be removed entirely."



That just made my day. GW DICE 

Cannot wait for BF3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Additional info will be coming out tomorrow about the next VIP Map Pack.
> 
> In a Xat.com chat session, Zh1nt0 has confirmed that BC1's Harvest Day has been remade for BFBC2!
> 
> ...



Ill expect a full report on the new VIP pack Gully.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't think they just realized that BO will outsell both combined, I think thats been pretty straight forward the entire time. But BO's sales are almost all on console (and mostly 360), thats their target market, personally I know 12 people who play the MW series and every single one of them plays it on the 360, 0 on PS3, and 0 on PC.
> 
> BC2 has been out for like 8 months now, enough time for them to develop an expansion, I'm sure they got a few other maps in the making too.



I honestly believe they are just realizing that.  Other than what was released  (VIP map packs and patches for the last 8 months) the only other news was regarding Vietnam (not free).  Also most of Dice was working on the MP aspect of MOH as well.  As far as I know Vietnam  hasn't been released yet.  But we are seeing notes on another VIP map pack after Vietnam ?  Nah, I ain't buying that.  It looks to me that this is a direct result of BO.  Which is why I believe that competition is a good thing


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2010)

NEW MAPS CONFIRMED. Not just Harvest!



> On the eve of Call of Duty: Black Ops' release EA has announced new downloadable content for rival shooter Battlefield: Bad Company 2.
> 
> VIP Map Pack 7 includes four maps, two of which are "fan favourites" Oasis and Harvest Day. It's all free for PC and console VIP players.
> 
> ...


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2010-11-08-new-maps-coming-to-bad-company-2


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 8, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  VIP Map Pack 7



> VIP Map Pack 7 is all about listening to the community. When we ask for your favorite maps from Battlefield: Bad Company, Oasis and Harvest Day always come out on top. We are happy to announce that in VIP Map Pack 7, these two much-loved maps have been reworked for Battlefield : Bad Company 2. This means full Destruction 2.0 (buildings collapsing and micro destruction), enhanced graphics and lighting, and remastered ambient sounds and backgrounds. Below is a full brief of what's included in VIP Map Pack 7:
> 
> Map 1: Oasis
> Origin: Battlefield: Bad Company multiplayer
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 8, 2010)

When does it release gully?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2010)

Do I get no credit!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> When does it release gully?



Unconfirmed quote:  "zh1nt0 said that the map pack will be released in the next 'few weeks' but NOT next week."


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Unconfirmed quote:  "zh1nt0 said that the map pack will be released in the next 'few weeks' but NOT next week."



I'm guessing Thanksgiving.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I honestly believe they are just realizing that.  Other than what was released  (VIP map packs and patches for the last 8 months) the only other news was regarding Vietnam (not free).  Also most of Dice was working on the MP aspect of MOH as well.  As far as I know Vietnam  hasn't been released yet.  But we are seeing notes on another VIP map pack after Vietnam ?  Nah, I ain't buying that.  It looks to me that this is a direct result of BO.  Which is why I believe that competition is a good thing



The sales for MW2 vs BC2 showed a massive gap, I doubt they just realized it. They had no reason to release new maps before this, you always save that for when the competition releases something big, so people keep looking at your stuff.

Just like ATI vs NV, ATI releases 6800's, NV releases updates on GTX 580.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The sales for MW2 vs BC2 showed a massive gap, I doubt they just realized it. They had no reason to release new maps before this, you always save that for when the competition releases something big, so people keep looking at your stuff.
> 
> Just like ATI vs NV, ATI releases 6800's, NV releases updates on GTX 580.



No relation there as we are dealing with 2 different developers (Treyarch/Infinity Ward) release 2 different types of 1st person shooters.  With the news of a newer vip map pack after announcing Vietnam (something they've been working on for sometime now) it's in response to BO in my book.  That's why we need competition


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No relation there as we are dealing with 2 different developers (Treyarch/Infinity Ward) release 2 different types of 1st person shooters.  With the news of a newer vip map pack after announcing Vietnam (something they've been working on for sometime now) it's in response to BO in my book.  That's why we need competition



And you are also dealing with a $15 expansion and a $60 game, you can't compare the two, it's apples and oranges. Even if BC2 Vietnam sold more, it's revenue intake would be significantly smaller. And after the huge let down of no private servers in MW2 and thats coming back, BO sales will be up, different developer or not.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And you are also dealing with a $15 expansion and a $60 game, you can't compare the two, it's apples and oranges. Even if BC2 Vietnam sold more, it's revenue intake would be significantly smaller. And after the huge let down of no private servers in MW2 and thats coming back, BO sales will be up, different developer or not.



No, I'm not comparing the 2 .  What I've said is that VIP map pack is brought forward as the result of BO.  I've made no comparison between Vietnam and BO.  What I did say is that Vietnam was in development for sometime now.  Yet to this day hasn't been released yet.  However, since the release of BO has drawn near they now announce another VIP map pack .  That is in direct response to BO from my point of view.

Apparently you are confused about the whole ordeal.  Here read this article.  Per Dice, they had no plans on any new maps after Vietnam .


> "@zh1nt0 so no new maps for BC2 at all then, because afaik Vietnam is an expansion with separate levelling & classes, almost a different game."
> 
> 
> "@L0Ki85 I don't comment on rumors and speculations. *For BC2 however there are no "new maps" coming*."


That was back during Aug 2010.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 8, 2010)

I somewhat agree with east coast.

they have obviously been working on this for a while, but I think they held off with the announcement until now specifically to keep interest with the release of BO. 

I look forward to new content regardless, once we get a release date, we should set up a group play night and see how many TPU we can fit on one server.

**I also agree that we are most likely looking at a thanksgiving release date.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 8, 2010)

Refer to this old post:  September 8th


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, I'm not comparing the 2 .  What I've said is that VIP map pack is brought forward as the result of BO.  I've made no comparison between Vietnam and BO.  What I did say is that Vietnam was in development for sometime now.  Yet to this day hasn't been released yet.  However, since the release of BO has drawn near they now announce another VIP map pack .  That is in direct response to BO from my point of view.
> 
> Apparently you are confused about the whole ordeal.  Here read this article.  Per Dice, they had no plans on any new maps after Vietnam .
> 
> That was back during Aug 2010.



Either way you are comparing a free map pack with a games release, and like I said originally, and you just said now, it has been announced to combat BO, and thats how business is done. When your competitor makes an announcement, you better have something to fire back, can't just lay there and take it.

But if you are comparing the VIP map pack vs BO, then I don't now where sales come in as the map pack goes to current owners, some new people might be buying BC2, but it isn't going to be anything close to the amount buying Vietnam. I look at this as basically just a nice bonus, I kind of like how BC1 did their maps and I think it will sadly change. 

In BC1 each map had 5 flags, the 2 end flags are like the current spawn points, you start there and head out, but in BC1 those could be capped. With 5 flags it created much more rotation, and very rarely did I see a 5 cap, but it could happen, nice thing about that was, the tickets ran out really fast and it ended instead of being a slaughterfest like current unbalanced teams are. But I assume since BC2 has uncappable spawns, they will change the original spawns to be uncappable sadly.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Either way you are comparing a free map pack with a games release, and like I said originally, and you just said now, it has been announced to combat BO, and thats how business is done. When your competitor makes an announcement, you better have something to fire back, can't just lay there and take it.
> 
> But if you are comparing the VIP map pack vs BO, then I don't now where sales come in as the map pack goes to current owners, some new people might be buying BC2, but it isn't going to be anything close to the amount buying Vietnam. I look at this as basically just a nice bonus, I kind of like how BC1 did their maps and I think it will sadly change.
> 
> In BC1 each map had 5 flags, the 2 end flags are like the current spawn points, you start there and head out, but in BC1 those could be capped. With 5 flags it created much more rotation, and very rarely did I see a 5 cap, but it could happen, nice thing about that was, the tickets ran out really fast and it ended instead of being a slaughterfest like current unbalanced teams are. But I assume since BC2 has uncappable spawns, they will change the original spawns to be uncappable sadly.


Go back and read my reply.  There is no comparison being made in the context you are trying to imply .  It was announced sometime ago that they had no plans on any new maps other than Vietnam.  As BO release approached they are now saying that they are release another VIP map pack.  Just after they release a patch update.  Something I never recall them doing before.  They usually reserve a patch update for the new content.  Anyway, it's clear they are doing this do to BO.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Go back and read my reply.  There is no comparison being made in the context you are trying to imply .  It was announced sometime ago that they had no plans on any new maps other than Vietnam.  As BO release approached they are now saying that they are release another VIP map pack.  Just after they release a patch update.  Something I never recall them doing before.  They usually reserve a patch update for the new content.  Anyway, it's clear they are doing this do to BO.



I never recall them saying no new maps are ever going to be released. Last time I ever remember them being asked about new maps was in the summer and they beat around the bush about it.

I agree with you on the map pack for BO, but all I'm saying is, your acting like they don't know COD out sells them, when it's been proven before. COD4 has sold about 13 million copies so far and WaW has sold 11 million, either way Treyarch or IF, where as BC2 has only sold about 6 million. So I'm saying I highly doubt any of this was spur of the moment, thats part of competition, you save the good stuff for when your competitor is going to drop a new product, and low and behold, BO is tomorrow and a completely new map for the base game is soon.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never recall them saying no new maps are ever going to be released. Last time I ever remember them being asked about new maps was in the summer and they beat around the bush about it.
> 
> I agree with you on the map pack for BO, but all I'm saying is, your acting like they don't know COD out sells them, when it's been proven before. COD4 has sold about 13 million copies so far and WaW has sold 11 million, either way Treyarch or IF, where as BC2 has only sold about 6 million. So I'm saying I highly doubt any of this was spur of the moment, thats part of competition, you save the good stuff for when your competitor is going to drop a new product, and low and behold, BO is tomorrow and a completely new map for the base game is soon.



That's the reason for me providing you the link .  No, I'm not "acting like they don't know of COD sales...".  I'm just stating the events that took place here.   Nothing else should be implied.    Now I'm off to read the 580 review...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 8, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> That's the reason for me providing you the link .  No, I'm not "acting like they don't know of COD sales...".  I'm just stating the events that took place here.   Nothing else should be implied.    Now I'm off to read the 580 review...









That post was made 2 months before those twitter posts, a good way to make things a surprise is to say new things aren't coming. But I find it funny how that guy said 4 new maps, and now we have 4 new maps incoming.

You are implying they are scurrying to release this last moment because they just now realize how much COD sells, which is shown below  I mean as it sits right now, almost all COD's sold within the last 3 years have 2x the sales of BC2, and MOH hasn't sold as much as BC2, so to date all of them have as much sales as both combined, and BO is really got a lot going for it after the lack of dedicated servers (yes its getting it now) MW2 had.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Now that they realize that BO may outsell BC2/MOH (perhaps combined) all of a sudden new maps (although from BC) are coming out.





1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't think they just realized that BO will outsell both combined, I think thats been pretty straight forward the entire time.





EastCoasthandle said:


> I honestly believe they are just realizing that.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 8, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101108/Capture150.jpg
> 
> That post was made 2 months before those twitter posts, a good way to make things a surprise is to say new things aren't coming. But I find it funny how that guy said 4 new maps, and now we have 4 new maps incoming.
> 
> You are implying they are scurrying to release this last moment because they just now realize how much COD sells, which is shown below  I mean as it sits right now, almost all COD's sold within the last 3 years have 2x the sales of BC2, and MOH hasn't sold as much as BC2, so to date all of them have as much sales as both combined, and BO is really got a lot going for it after the lack of dedicated servers (yes its getting it now) MW2 had.


No, I didn't imply they are scurrying to release this last moment.  It doesn't change my point of view on the subject .  The map pack is a direct result of BO.  I've made no other claim than that.  So in the end what you are inferring doesn't have much merit.  Apparently you've gone through the trouble of twisting what I said (turning it to what you think I'm implying when what I said was clear) in attempt to defend your point of view.  Is there anything else I need to clear up for you?  Or do you think I'm implying something different again?


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 9, 2010)

Not to interrupt, but I'm getting tired of all the BS hacker accusations.  Not against me, of course, but after damn near every game its "nice hacks" or "hacker" in the chat field.  Shut up, whiny babies:shadedshu


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2010)

It's right there in the quotes, I fail to see how directly quoting you is twisting what you say, just reading what you typed. And thats what I been saying this entire time, is that I doubt EA/DICE didn't expect BO to outsell them, and looking up above you clearly said "they just now realize", it's hard to construe that in any other fashion. 

Also, for anyone who wants to see an entertaining BF TopGear video, this is hilarious! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC3seiUcFhM&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I never recall them saying no new maps are ever going to be released. Last time I ever remember them being asked about new maps was in the summer and they beat around the bush about it.
> 
> I agree with you on the map pack for BO, but all I'm saying is, your acting like they don't know COD out sells them, when it's been proven before. COD4 has sold about 13 million copies so far and WaW has sold 11 million, either way Treyarch or IF, where as BC2 has only sold about 6 million. So I'm saying I highly doubt any of this was spur of the moment, thats part of competition, you save the good stuff for when your competitor is going to drop a new product, and low and behold, BO is tomorrow and a completely new map for the base game is soon.



Any one from this club going to run out and get BO ? After the huge let down on MW2 I'm waiting. Of course the price will take 2 years to drop so that isn't the reason. I just want to see if it'll let you go off line and run home LAN games like COD4 does. If not I'll just goof around with MOH and wait for BFBC Vietnam. Kind of looking forward to BF3 but isn't that like a spring release or something ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2010)

off topic crap deleted.

jesus, asking here about work station cards... i almost gave an infraction.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Any one from this club going to run out and get BO ? After the huge let down on MW2 I'm waiting. Of course the price will take 2 years to drop so that isn't the reason. I just want to see if it'll let you go off line and run home LAN games like COD4 does. If not I'll just goof around with MOH and wait for BFBC Vietnam. Kind of looking forward to BF3 but isn't that like a spring release or something ?



I'm sure some will, I personally owned COD4 and World at War, and I just never got into them, except Nazi Zombies, I actually did enjoy that. I don't think it has to do with gameplay or anything, it's just map size, randomated rotating spawns, that really pushes me away from it. It's also why I stay away from Rush in BC2, that modes like heres point A, and theres point B, can't go much off to the side, the enemys know which way you are coming from, now go catch some bullets, then respawn and keep throwing corpses in front of them. I prefer to flank and use team work, and teamwork is hard when you can't spawn together.

**EDIT**
Also Gully, just looked at your link now, I wish I did before, had to dig for that guys posts, took a while to find


----------



## Rapidfire48 (Nov 9, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Not to interrupt, but I'm getting tired of all the BS hacker accusations.  Not against me, of course, but after damn near every game its "nice hacks" or "hacker" in the chat field.  Shut up, whiny babies:shadedshu



This is so true. If you are good they say you hack .


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 9, 2010)

Rapidfire48 said:


> This is so true. If you are good they say you hack .



but my mommy says I'm the best! so anyone better than me must be a hacker!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 9, 2010)

we had a great group tonight playing. somebody took a screenshot of us all. and then i knifed somebody and ran way


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 9, 2010)

And as usual.  I was the first person killed for no reason.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 9, 2010)

ah well i cant complain i held my own against fellow TPUers and had a couple good rounds and we had some good times. Maybe ill get back into BC2 time will tell tho and i wont be getting the expansion so most likely ill get left behind pretty soon.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1133/5160231089_3d5014832a_b.jpg
> 
> And as usual.  I was the first person killed for no reason.



nice picture LOL, i need took part in next one


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Proof!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 9, 2010)

Map Pack 7 Q&A



> Thank you for all your kind words! We have put a lot of work into these maps and we are sure the Community will love them!
> 
> There have been many questions regarding the new Map Pack and I'll try to answer some of them right here:
> 
> ...



Clarification:



> The maps are going to be as you remember them from BC1. Wether there are bottlenecks or not is what I have experienced from my years as a gamer, very individual.
> 
> We have polished the maps, improved the lighting and applied BC2-graphics to the different maps. We haven't changed the whole concept of the map so to say.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice that they are adding a huge vehicle map, reminds me of the BF 1942 DC mod days. I can't remember the maps name, but you had to be in a vehicle, and if you were in the middle of the desert and your tank got blew up, you seriously just commited suicide because it would have been like a 5+ min run on foot to any of the closest towns (yes towns, also flags, but each flag was like a mini town). Atcama is cool, but it's too small, hopefully Heavy Metal will be a freaking massive map.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 9, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/b2d4e3bb.jpg
> 
> Proof!



LOL you can see the smoke coming out of Highway's head ROFL. 

And when easy shanked you and ran away I almost died laughing. 

Easy: "Oh well *shanks ed* I'm outta here"


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 9, 2010)

ba. I worked last night 

I get out of class around 9. I hope to have someone to play with.

also, I am pretty psyched for 4 choppers.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 9, 2010)

If they really want people to play BC2 more than BO than they should remake Strike at Karkand!  That was also asked of them back then.  1st day it's release I seriously doubt you would fine an empty server using that map.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> If they really want people to play BC2 more than BO than they should remake Strike at Karkand!  That was also asked of them back then.  1st day it's release I seriously doubt you would fine an empty server using that map.



Agreed and I wouldn't mind a destructable Wake Island 2011 either.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

hmmm


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> hmmm
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101109/bfbc2game 2010-11-08 22-10-03-89.jpg



If I recall correctly, your team lost that round and I got the Ace Pin.  In fact, I am sure that happened almost every round we played that night.  hmmmmm


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

meh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 10, 2010)

im jumpin in game hoping to see some mass TPUers kickin ass


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, looks fun, i just finished SP sadly, MP makes my fkn modem crash. Seriously? Fiancee wont let me have black ops so im seriously fkd. Someone know a fix to this sht?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 10, 2010)

Buy a better Modem.


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Buy a better Modem.



Ive used 5 different ones.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

Munki said:


> Ive used 5 different ones.



then you've either used 5 shit modems, or its something else.


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> then you've either used 5 shit modems, or its something else.



nah, every modem is great. never any problems I play COD:MW2 MP all the time and numerous others off and on. I jumped on it again a little while ago and it fkn worked. but it seems im not the only one with that damn problem. googled it and there were others, just couldnt seem to find a decent solution.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

Munki said:


> nah, every modem is great. never any problems I play COD:MW2 MP all the time and numerous others off and on. I jumped on it again a little while ago and it fkn worked. but it seems im not the only one with that damn problem. googled it and there were others, just couldnt seem to find a decent solution.



its not great, if its got problems.

i've never even heard of a game crashing a modem/router.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 10, 2010)

very good games tonight.

I believe I took ace pin of the day with my 0 kills 0 deaths game. it was pretty epic.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 10, 2010)

Man the game looks sweet with the new card. The thing is huge though. I had to reroute all my connections. It plays really good on the second gamer now too with the 4870 on XP. 
Can't wait to have a little time to play.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Munki said:


> nah, every modem is great. never any problems I play COD:MW2 MP all the time and numerous others off and on. I jumped on it again a little while ago and it fkn worked. but it seems im not the only one with that damn problem. googled it and there were others, just couldnt seem to find a decent solution.



check your firewall settings to ensure they are set correctly.  The best way to test this is to put the computer in the DMZ and then try the game.  If you get no issues, your firewall is crap.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 10, 2010)

twitter.com/PundB:  "@zh1nt0 Same game as a few days ago  Now it's EA Store who says #BFBC2V comes on December 18th/21st. Are they right?"

twitter.com/BattlefieldNews: "@EAStore so the official release date for BC2:V is Dec 21. pre-orders on EA Store get it on the 18th?"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> http://www.imgserver.esgn.eu/news/Vietnam.png
> 
> twitter.com/PundB:  "@zh1nt0 Same game as a few days ago  Now it's EA Store who says #BFBC2V comes on December 18th/21st. Are they right?"
> 
> twitter.com/BattlefieldNews: "@EAStore so the official release date for BC2:V is Dec 21. pre-orders on EA Store get it on the 18th?"



Sounds sexy! But I want it on Steam.

When is the map pack?!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sounds sexy! But I want it on Steam.
> 
> When is the map pack?!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> http://gamenight.4leafcoder.com/__oneclick_uploads/2010/09/money-bags.jpg



I don't lol often but thats just funny.


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> check your firewall settings to ensure they are set correctly.  The best way to test this is to put the computer in the DMZ and then try the game.  If you get no issues, your firewall is crap.



If it happens again ill try that. I know its not my modem simply because it never crashes except when i try multiplayer. 

@ Mussels just so you dont think im an idiot and the only one having this issue.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds...dem+crashe&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6e8733203d1b4e27


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2010)

Munki said:


> If it happens again ill try that. I know its not my modem simply because it never crashes except when i try multiplayer.
> 
> @ Mussels just so you dont think im an idiot and the only one having this issue.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds...dem+crashe&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=6e8733203d1b4e27



its not YOU that is the issue, nor are you an idiot. you just happen to either have a crappy modem (which is clearly possible that other people have the same, or similar, crappy modem)


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> "@EAStore so the official release date for BC2:V is Dec 21. pre-orders on EA Store get it on the 18th?"



sounds about right. I like that date, with the map pack coming out around thanksgiving (my bet anyway) that gives us a month to play around with the new maps before we get occupied with Vietnam.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 10, 2010)

Aren't you people scared of the map where there will be supposedly 4 choppers? I do hope its a mixture of 1 attack and 1 transport helo, base raping in atacama is already rampant, hope they balance that well. But I wonder how they will do that though, with the hind vs blackhawk.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Aren't you people scared of the map where there will be supposedly 4 choppers? I do hope its a mixture of 1 attack and 1 transport helo, base raping in atacama is already rampant, hope they balance that well. But I wonder how they will do that though, with the hind vs blackhawk.



Ever play BF2? If so be glad there are no jets or you would cry. I for one welcome more vehicles.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ever play BF2? If so be glad there are no jets or you would cry. I for one welcome more vehicles.



Sadly, I missed on BF:2, only played 1942/BF:V. Yeah, I welcome more vehicles too, rumors also say that there will be a large amount of tanks in the same map, which I appreciate, cause I personally like tank/tank warfare. However, they should make some moves to stop base raping. It takes the fun out of the game. When I just got the game bout last week ago, I was playing in atacama, the other team started base raping, and since I was a newbie, I didn't know too much what to do, I got killed bout 10 times before realising that my team had disconnected and left me alone against the enemies. Wasn't fun at all.  Maybe more anti air defenses at the perimeter of the home base would be ok.


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its not YOU that is the issue, nor are you an idiot. you just happen to either have a crappy modem (which is clearly possible that other people have the same, or similar, crappy modem)



What would make this game apply 'more pressure' to the modem than any other game? Could you PM me a modem that you know is good? (DSL) Im just awe stricken that a GAME could do that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Sadly, I missed on BF:2, only played 1942/BF:V.



Missed? What is this missed? Thousands of people still play vanilla BF2. Hell there are 365 people on 18 different servers playing _the demo map_ right now. The complete collection is $29.99 at Steam. Look for a sale during the holidays.



Munki said:


> What would make this game apply 'more pressure' to the modem than any other game? Could you PM me a modem that you know is good? (DSL) Im just awe stricken that a GAME could do that.



First of all, is your Punkbuster updated? Though that should just disconnect you it's where to start.

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## Munki (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah, I wish it was that :/


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 10, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Missed? What is this missed? Thousands of people still play vanilla BF2. Hell there are 365 people on 18 different servers playing _the demo map_ right now. The complete collection is $29.99 at Steam. Look for a sale during the holidays.



Hmm, $29? I paid BC2 $19!


----------



## finndrummer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi
can someone tell me if those white edges are normal ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

finndrummer said:


> Hi
> can someone tell me if those white edges are normal ?
> http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/7403/bfbc2game20101110173837.png




Turn off SLI. I had that issue a while back when I was running crossfire in another game. If that doesnt work change the AA settings. Oh and its NOT normal.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 10, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Missed? What is this missed? Thousands of people still play vanilla BF2. Hell there are 365 people on 18 different servers playing _the demo map_ right now. The complete collection is $29.99 at Steam. Look for a sale during the holidays.



Or just pick up the basic BF2 package any time for $10 from Newegg, and with the 1.5 patch get everything except the Special Forces add-on.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

_Complete Collection_ including all expansions such as Special Forces. Though yeah I think it should be only $20 at the most. Will go on major sale again soon I'm sure.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll gladly wait for it to dip in price then. Thought nobody was playing the game, since BC2 came out. But now comes another question, since Vietnam is coming out shortly, which one will be worth it? Since I experienced destruction, it will be hard going back in time! I bet it'll depend on Vietnam's price.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 10, 2010)

New Battlefield blog post:  This is Heavy Metal



> VIP Map Pack 7: This is Heavy Metal
> 
> * BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Nov 10, 2010, 12:00AM
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield blog post:  This is Heavy Metal



Still no date. :shadedshu


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I'll gladly wait for it to dip in price then. Thought nobody was playing the game, since BC2 came out. But now comes another question, since Vietnam is coming out shortly, which one will be worth it? Since I experienced destruction, it will be hard going back in time! I bet it'll depend on Vietnam's price.



You would think there would be less but it's still got tons of players. Not everyone has a newer PC or the money to buy new games. And some people just love BF2. It's held up pretty well for a 5 year old game especially modded. 

Take a look there are tons of full servers right now. Granted most in Europe as I write this but it's evening there.

http://www.game-monitor.com/search.php?=undefined&vars=&game=bf2

And Vietnam is only $15. As soon as I heard that I couldn't wait for it whereas before was kinda indifferent.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

This looks pretty exciting. Sure score per minutes will drop on this map but this is what REAL battlefield is to me. EPIC maps and more vehicles than necessary. I like infantry combat as well but it's not the same satisfaction.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This looks pretty exciting. Sure score per minutes will drop on this map but this is what REAL battlefield is to me. EPIC maps and more vehicles than necessary. I like infantry combat as well but it's not the same satisfaction.



Nothing like seeing people running for cover when you have a tank.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

^ Agreed to both above


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

so vietnam will have larger maps and more vehicles for $15? WIN!


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 10, 2010)

What server do you guys play on?  I'd like to add the entire TPU clan to my dog tag collection.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> What server do you guys play on?  I'd like to add the entire TPU clan to my dog tag collection.



you would like to, but it aint happening. you can find us on TS.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you would like to, but it aint happening. you can find us on TS.



Seeing how I am the only level 50 player here, ya I will.  So what's TS address?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Seeing how I am the only level 50 player here, ya I will.  So what's TS address?



haha. first of all, you aren't the only 50 level. laughingman is level 50. second of all, most of us have had this game from day one and got bored of it because whenever we enter in a map we completely obliterate the opposing team. third of all, the higher level does not imply a better player, it implies a longer playing time.

you can find us on at night mainly around 10PM eastern time on the techpowerup TS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2010)

yea easy hit it right on the head! Me and laughing man swap blows when it comes to knifing each other so i can tell u this, me and im combined coming for you would be a nightmare on ur end.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> haha. first of all, you aren't the only 50 level. laughingman is level 50. second of all, most of us have had this game from day one and got bored of it because whenever we enter in a map we completely obliterate the opposing team. third of all, the higher level does not imply a better player, it implies a longer playing time.
> 
> you can find us on at night mainly around 10PM eastern time on the techpowerup TS.



While what you said is true, I'm pretty sure that I'm at least one cut above everyone here.  Oh yes, I did say so .  No password on TPU TS I assume?  See y'all at 10.  I'll be on for a few hours right now if anyone wants to join me.  Look for -=99th=-Airborne.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> While what you said is true, I'm pretty sure that I'm at least one cut above everyone here.  Oh yes, I did say so .  No password on TPU TS I assume?  See y'all at 10.  I'll be on for a few hours right now if anyone wants to join me.  Look for -=99th=-Airborne.



the password is 'pchardware'

and i tell you that you are wrong. you will be humbled. very very humbled.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 10, 2010)

im really debating buying this game again,  there still alot of people playing?


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the password is 'pchardware'
> 
> and i tell you that you are wrong. you will be humbled. very very humbled.



I look forward to that day when I find my match.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> im really debating buying this game again,  there still alot of people playing?



eh...on tpu? sure we get a handful nightly.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> I look forward to that day when I find my match.



I'm sure at least one of us can give a run for your money. There's usually 4-8 of us on the TS every night, playing BC2.

Come see how you compare...these guys aren't talking shit, so if you really area good player, we'd love to have you join us. The more the merrier.

And seriously, any 2 of us, basically can own a map. I remember Solaris hoping on to a server I was playing...

As he left, and I was the top player, I heard him say "oh. wow."



He had 2 kills, one death. 

Haven't seen him on since. 



Laughing Man, Triptex, Haru and Kurgan are usually top k/d players. like 42-14 sort of K/d.

I'm more of a run and gun-type player, but I usually cash in on points big, as I run and gun the objectives.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Ill tell Reayth to be on tonight. Ill be there too.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 10, 2010)

i might have to start playing with you guys my shoulders are starting to hurt playing solo


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 10, 2010)

My K/D ratio went into the tank last night cause i was helping a friend of mine stat pad. i went 3/76 in a server cause i would stand out in the open  and get sniped and he would revive me LOL


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you would like to, but it aint happening. you can find us on TS.



rhino how does this game play on the ION platform??


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> rhino how does this game play on the ION platform??



oh man i should try that out! actually, i am playing right now on my main gaming rig so i dont know. i doubt it plays well but it would be cool to find out!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 10, 2010)

It plays horribly on a celeron @ 3.3ghz and a HD5870(10-15FPS), I doubt the atom would be much better.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> While what you said is true, I'm pretty sure that I'm at least one cut above everyone here.  Oh yes, I did say so .  No password on TPU TS I assume?  See y'all at 10.  I'll be on for a few hours right now if anyone wants to join me.  Look for -=99th=-Airborne.



While we're not a "clan" we do have some talented players who can easily dominate most servers alone not to mention as a group we usually clear out servers. With that said I'd like to know your BFBC2 tag so I can see your stats. 

One cut above everyone is a pretty steep claim to make.

EDIT: I see your stats now.. pretty solid. There are other weapons than the AN-94 though. jk


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

My stats aint bad for the hours I've put in. My tag is "TheMailMan78"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

I gotta get off my ass and hit up the TS server already.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 10, 2010)

im honestly shocked with how high my overall accuracy was usually its in the 30s cause i love lmg's


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> im honestly shocked with how high my overall accuracy was usually its in the 30s cause i love lmg's



Looks like it says 73%. If so that's pretty solid.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 10, 2010)

If any one wants to add me to xfire @ infernus1986 im almost always on  around 10pm i need my 5.1 to hear tho so i wont be joining ts


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

my stats are not very good. for the first 2 months they were quite good but since i have backed off i find myself getting owned a lot. my style is to run and gun and not care if i die tho so that may be why. i find too many people hide in corners to protect their stats which is lame. the game is about having fun, not jerking off in a virtual corner.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> my stats are not very good. for the first 2 months they were quite good but since i have backed off i find myself getting owned a lot. my style is to run and gun and not care if i die tho so that may be why. i find too many people hide in corners to protect their stats which is lame. the game is about having fun, not jerking off in a virtual corner.



Another reason I'm looking forward to the new, larger maps and less infantry-centric combat.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 10, 2010)

off hand does anyone know if the game every records your longest marksman head shot ?
 i think i got one over 250 once

Having large maps is whats always defined BF imo and i love it, but i think there trying to save that for BF3 and the like not the spin offs like 1943 and Bad Company.
Also i my in game is infernus1986 feel free to add


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 10, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> off hand does anyone know if the game every records your longest marksman head shot ?
> i think i got one over 250 once
> 
> Having large maps is whats always defined BF imo and i love it, but i think there trying to save that for BF3 and the like not the spin offs like 1943 and Bad Company.



255 here. Once lol. I had to aim about 3 inches above his head.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

My longest kill was a 2 shot kill on the 1st UAV station on Arica Harbor I had to aim 1/2 player height above the station to hit the target in the knees.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 10, 2010)

depending on class and my wife i should be on between 10-11pm eastern.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 10, 2010)

... anyone remember the no scoping demo I put on last night?    Kurgan?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 10, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> im really debating buying this game again,  there still alot of people playing?



Plenty of people still playing, plus they will be returning in droves for the new map pack and Vietnam DLC.

Do it here!

Bad Company 2 $13.96:  http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/en_U...=SHn8qgoBAlgAAEkNenQAAAAj&rests=1289429336656
Only for EA US store . Put this promo code in : EAPARTNERS2010


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 10, 2010)

Damn. Good deal. This was probably the last game I will buy right at release for $50.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm up for some matches anytime tonight, so if I see people start getting on on Steam, I'll jump on, or toss me a message.



hv43082 said:


> What server do you guys play on?  I'd like to add the entire TPU clan to my dog tag collection.



I'd like to add you to mine  Rank 50 don't mean a whole lot to me, after 30 it just comes down to how much time you have to sit and invest.



brandonwh64 said:


> yea easy hit it right on the head! Me and laughing man swap blows when it comes to knifing each other so i can tell u this, me and im combined coming for you would be a nightmare on ur end.



Don't forget me here, I've got almost 2,000 dog tags, and I've knifes AFAIK the best knife in the US like 7 times and he's only got me twice (TimSad, he has like 37,000 tags and only 12,000 kills with guns).



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> ... anyone remember the no scoping demo I put on last night?    Kurgan?



Yeah you son of a bitch  I should have stopped trying to stab you, but when I get no scoped it fuels my stupid fires then I rush in and get no scoped, then my stupid fires are on full bore and I will continue rushing into my death until I finally get what I was after, took like 5 suicide runs last night though


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2010)

im up for a match but im looking for a few HOURS of gaming not lets play a match then leave with a stick up the ass i want some serious gaming tonight damn it

so hit me up if were gonna game


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 11, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im up for a match but im looking for a few HOURS of gaming not lets play a match then leave with a stick up the ass i want some serious gaming tonight damn it
> 
> so hit me up if were gonna game



how about a knife up the ass?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2010)

Heh heh heh Rhino ain't so _easy_ today. I like it!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Alright im getting on, LETS DO THIS!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2010)

Munki said:


> What would make this game apply 'more pressure' to the modem than any other game? Could you PM me a modem that you know is good? (DSL) Im just awe stricken that a GAME could do that.



i dont know of ANY that crash in this game, so i could just randomly pick one.

i suggest finding out what chipset your modem uses, and get one without that chipset (and prefereably a different brand)

I use a netcomm NB6plus4W


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh Kurgan, Crazyeyes, and Cadaveca left in the middle of the game...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2010)

server had some funky shit going on so we left im sorry when im getting shot in ridiculous ways its time to pack up and leave like guys aiming straight up into the sky but they head shot you etc etc


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Oh Kurgan, Crazyeyes, and Cadaveca left in the middle of the game...



Yeah, sorry about that, but 2 of those people were very very shady.  Besides I have a migraine headache.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Oh Kurgan, Crazyeyes, and Cadaveca left in the middle of the game...



CTD'd in the middle of the game  After 4 CTD's I called it quits.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow. That dudes weird modem bad mojo was spreading! 

I woulda joined you guys but I'm thoroughly engrossed in The Witcher (which is great as it's another game bought on sale long ago and not yet played). 

Though, seriously, am I the only one who thinks it's horsesh1t that we have to use a third party app like TS to reliably find each other for a game? I mean I am as amused as anyone by hearing CaDaveCa going on about other dude's butts but _c'mon_. 

Real love/hate relationship with DICE, I tell ya.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2010)

i want a game that plays like battlefield but has bullet = death ala Spec Ops games. those old PS1 games really knew how to say hey if you get shot your ass it dead


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> Oh Kurgan, Crazyeyes, and Cadaveca left in the middle of the game...



What was your in-game name? Weren't you the one I tagged in the face with a tracer, and then ran around like a hamster in a wheel?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> What was your in-game name? Weren't you the one I tagged in the face with a tracer, and then ran around like a hamster in a wheel?





No you were too busy linking me to "What What (In The Butt)" on YouTube.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i want a game that plays like battlefield but has bullet = death ala Spec Ops games. those old PS1 games really knew how to say hey if you get shot your ass it dead




Yeah and I want to be Hugh Hefner in 1963. You sure are a demanding bloke.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 11, 2010)

yes yes i am it just seems kinda dumb that some weapons take 6 rounds to the face to kill you but then another weapon is 1 shot 1 kill ya know? i believe in the bullets kill philosophy lol if i want to play an FPS that takes 30+ rounds to kill people well id just play 007 on the n64 with the guys old school lol


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No you were too busy linking me to "What What (In The Butt)" on YouTube.



Be glad it wasn't the rickroll EVERYONE else clicked.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok. I has a glad.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 11, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> What was your in-game name? Weren't you the one I tagged in the face with a tracer, and then ran around like a hamster in a wheel?



No I was the one killing all of you.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> No I was the one killing all of you.



More than likely. I died lots trying to pin that dart. After playing for 200 hours+, you need new ways to keep it interesting. We'll have to do it again.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> No I was the one killing all of you.



I don't recall seeing you on last night, I did see you in TS, but not one specific person was giving me any issues, whats your in game name and tag?


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't recall seeing you on last night, I did see you in TS, but not one specific person was giving me any issues, whats your in game name and tag?



-=99th=-Airborne


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh man I missed out last night. I passed out. Oh and hv43082 post some screens of your epic winz against TPU. No one seems to remember you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> -=99th=-Airborne



Seems familiar, I assume you were on the other team then? I think the 99th tag is what I remember.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 11, 2010)

Well the first full on fight was Nelson Bay and TPU guys won big.  Next round was Laguna Presa.  I was 15-0 a third of the way through the round and all the TPU guys quit.  I got a jump on you guys a few time since you travel in pack.  I will be on after lunch.  What better way to celebrate Veteran's day than shooting things up?  LOL.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 11, 2010)

hv43082 said:


> -=99th=-Airborne



Oh, so it WAS you I tagged with the dart. You killed me once only. You're gonna have to step up your game...next time I'll be stabbing you.


That was funny, I knew it was you, because as soon as I tagged you, you went dead silent in the TS. Nobody likes tracers in the face from the other side of the map.





Now seriously, enough smack talk, that was fun dude. Please join us again soon.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 11, 2010)

I work till after midnight again tonight, so you probably wont see me.

I have tomorrow off, so expect to see me then. (wildabeast240 as well I believe)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 11, 2010)

I will be on tonight. Haven't played in a couple days.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 12, 2010)

*Dx11*

I am assuming the weird glow around infantry in the game is normal with DX11 ? 
Better graphic's but that is kind of weird.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2010)

Question for the ATI crowd here my buddy is getting serious video lag in game and making it unplayable @ 1920x1080 no AA high settings via ingame options.

C2D E8400 @ 3Ghz -4Gb DDR 2 800 - Vanilla 5870 - 10.4 or 10.5 drivers.

Are there any specific settings that would cause this that can be changed with the BC2 launcher or is it driver related.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2010)

im hoping on BC2 for an hr session im on the tpu teamspeak so if u feel like shooting people... come join the small party


----------



## niko084 (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so incredibly pissed the "All Weapons Bronze" award has *NOT* been fixed.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Question for the ATI crowd here my buddy is getting serious video lag in game and making it unplayable @ 1920x1080 no AA high settings via ingame options.
> 
> C2D E8400 @ 3Ghz -4Gb DDR 2 800 - Vanilla 5870 - 10.4 or 10.5 drivers.
> 
> Are there any specific settings that would cause this that can be changed with the BC2 launcher or is it driver related.



See my sys specs, honestly I run the game great at stock clocks on a gen 2 (no vrm control) 5870. I run Cat 10.8's atm...have yet to find a reason to replace 'em. That rig should be more than sufficient...though I will admit that watching CPU load during the game, all cores seem to get used to an extent with a couple really getting used. But I run 1920x1080, all maxxed, AA @ 8X, etc...and have done very well to the extent I haven't touched the settings for months. I'd say try some newer drivers for sure...there are some fixes in drivers beyond 10.5's for BC2 iirc. Give em a go and report back!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 13, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> All I can say is that you can enjoy it for what it is, or forget about it. It's hardly jaw-dropping, nor is it the only game of it's type, but at the same time, I enjoyed all of the SupCom games, at least a little bit. I think $8.50 for the content is a good deal...in such a way that I bought second copies.
> 
> You know, for me, mroe often than not, it's who ya play with. The game is merely a stage on which the drama unfolds...




saw the above in a different post and its my belief that if your gaming with me especially in BC2 you probably have better things to do and hear with your free time


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been slowly working my K/D ratio up from .49.  It's easy to get your ass handed to you early on.  I'm generally above 1 now during rounds.  Yay.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Question for the ATI crowd here my buddy is getting serious video lag in game and making it unplayable @ 1920x1080 no AA high settings via ingame options.
> 
> C2D E8400 @ 3Ghz -4Gb DDR 2 800 - Vanilla 5870 - 10.4 or 10.5 drivers.
> 
> Are there any specific settings that would cause this that can be changed with the BC2 launcher or is it driver related.



This game benefits from quad cores. It doesn't seem to fare well on duals.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 13, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Vietnam Hardware #6: The Achievements



> Vietnam Hardware #6: The Achievements
> 
> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Nov 12, 2010, 12:00AM
> ...


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 13, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I'm so incredibly pissed the "All Weapons Bronze" award has *NOT* been fixed.



Story I heard from DICE is if you earned the award before the patch, you still can't get it.
If you earn it (get the last Bronze) AFTER the patch. you will get it.

Did you earn it before the patch?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> This game benefits from quad cores. It doesn't seem to fare well on duals.



In the beta I was playing on an Athlon 240 @ 3.6ghz and a 4870x2 max settings at 1920x1200 (except hbao was off as it was buggy then), and it played great, with no L3 on top of that.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2010)

Wile E said:


> This game benefits from quad cores. It doesn't seem to fare well on duals.



this game benefits from 6 cores, my wolfdale at 4.2Ghz was barely sufficient for BC2.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 13, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Story I heard from DICE is if you earned the award before the patch, you still can't get it.
> If you earn it (get the last Bronze) AFTER the patch. you will get it.
> 
> Did you earn it before the patch?



<before the patch, this is bullshit


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> In the beta I was playing on an Athlon 240 @ 3.6ghz and a 4870x2 max settings at 1920x1200 (except hbao was off as it was buggy then), and it played great, with no L3 on top of that.



There has been significant peroformance loss since the beta imo. I ran the beta smoother with 4850 crossfire compared to my system now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 13, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> There has been significant peroformance loss since the beta imo. I ran the beta smoother with 4850 crossfire compared to my system now.



I'll have to yank the 240 out of my fiancees proc out and try it again sometime when I'm not feeling lazy. I was really impressed with it before, doubt it would have done so well without the OC.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 14, 2010)

BC2 Hit Rego using R9 update. Does it remind you of BF2 hit rego?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 14, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> BC2 Hit Rego using R9 update. Does it remind you of BF2 hit rego?



Oh God no. :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks eastcoast this explains all my god damn frustrations when playing now i can kindly tell TLM to stfu im not that bad haha


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thanks eastcoast this explains all my god damn frustrations when playing now i can kindly tell TLM to stfu im not that bad haha



Well I wouldn't go THAT far.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe it happens with ALL guns. It's just not that noticeable because other guns shot more bullets .


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 14, 2010)

well last night i played 2 round i played 1 round as i usually do and my K/D was .45 after switching the way i aim i my K/D went up to 1.5


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 14, 2010)

BattleField Bad Company 16$ now only

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NIP2SM/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Millennium (Nov 14, 2010)

I have bf bc2 for £10 if anyone in the UK needs it  Please don't ban me


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I have be hesitant on purchasing this game, however it is pretty cheap to be honest. None the less, I did purchase this game a few minutes ago on Steam, and it is downloading now. Going to mess with it for a few days, get used to it, and then hopefully join the TPU club for BC2!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 15, 2010)

If anyones up for some, I'm gonna be on here for a bit.

**edit**

Well after playing and keeping in mind the aiming, I played 2 rounds and had 23 kills and 5 deaths, don't like the new aiming, but at least I know how it works, it's not that hard to hit if you remember to aim a bit behind.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 15, 2010)

yea still retarded tho seems the new server patch took us back in time in terms of hit registry to what seems to be old school 56k dialup multiplayer or some shit and yes ill play in abit starting around 8:30-45ish


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Me and Crazy are on now, anyone wants to play, just join on us!


----------



## countcristo (Nov 15, 2010)

*3 things*

I've created this account to match my bc2 username, originally it's jimmylao (which if a forum admin/mod) wants to delete go ahead.  Unless they need a specific email from jimmylao or a pm from that name then I can go ahead and do so.  Even if you can't delete that username then oh well.

2nd thing:  Can I join what seems to be a cool club.  I'm not sure where this server is located though, perhaps in the UK, which on second thought would be terrible for latency if it is (as I'm in the US).

3rd: I can't play just yet as my PSU fan started making click noises.  This happened to my old PSU, a unit that came with the case, and a week later poof (literally, after 3 years of use).  However, since then I've bought two corsairs, and my 750TX just started doing this, so it's being RMA-ed.


----------



## caleb (Nov 15, 2010)

Those hit boxes are simply animation lags or simply lag. You can't expect a superb response time and error free animation displays. BS is simply hard coded into FPS games you cant compare something that's cheating you with immediate fire animation at the very beginning of a shot.

Right after I started BC2 I felt that shooting is the same as in BF2. Only sniper head shots improved a lot vs those in BF2 but that's most likely due to larger heads in BC2.


----------



## countcristo (Nov 15, 2010)

*hitboxes*

I liked the old hitboxes, which actually caused you to lead the target.  Now, it's like on them from long distances and as the video shows, behind them in short distances.  When I first started watching that video, I was thinking that's happening because of bullet travel and lead time, oh wait, shooting behind them and getting headshots what?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

countcristo said:


> I've created this account to match my bc2 username, originally it's jimmylao (which if a forum admin/mod) wants to delete go ahead.  Unless they need a specific email from jimmylao or a pm from that name then I can go ahead and do so.  Even if you can't delete that username then oh well.
> 
> 2nd thing:  Can I join what seems to be a cool club.  I'm not sure where this server is located though, perhaps in the UK, which on second thought would be terrible for latency if it is (as I'm in the US).
> 
> ...



Fill out your system specs man.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 15, 2010)

A Chance at some Real Dogtags!

zh1nto's giving them out to people who knife him  I'm goin for those tags after college today!


----------



## countcristo (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fill out your system specs man.



Done, just for you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 15, 2010)

countcristo said:


> Done, just for you!



I don't see anything there that would "kill" a PSU. Let me ask have you tested the ground you are plugged into?


----------



## countcristo (Nov 15, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't see anything there that would "kill" a PSU. Let me ask have you tested the ground you are plugged into?



Funny you say that, when I was taking my PSU out from the antec case, I noticed the ground wire for the front-end wasn't grounded any more.  If you're talking about the ground for my outlet then yeah, it should still be working as I normally don't have electrical problems.  

I think I've always had the fan clicking against something, but it's just now that it's become a lot more noticeable.  So when I asked for support, they just said to RMA it based on the information provided.  What's really weird is that if I were to tilt the entire case forward or backward, the clicking would stop.  However, as soon as I started letting it lay flat (correctly in the upright position), clicking would start up again.  The fix to this was sometimes tapping the bottom of the case as if it knocked the bearing back into its socket so it wouldn't click.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> A Chance at some Real Dogtags!
> 
> zh1nto's giving them out to people who knife him  I'm goin for those tags after college today!



Now that's an awesome promo. Kudos to that idea.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, and just so people don't have to do a conversion, 20:00 CET is 1pm CST, so he'll be playing from 1pm till 5pm CST. So 30 more min till the fun begins, hopefully there will be room.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 15, 2010)

I already got his tags and should be around 6 or 7, but I can't post on the UK forums.  Every time I try to log in, I get a white screen.  When they say try registering....I just log into my account with the same info.  Any ideas?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 16, 2010)

I could post the shot for you...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 16, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> I could post the shot for you...



You can if you want.  Kurgan already sent the guy a PM about the issue for me as well.  As well he should since I was under his orders to stab the guy in the first place.


----------



## caleb (Nov 16, 2010)

When are the maps cummin ?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> This game benefits from quad cores. It doesn't seem to fare well on duals.



Although turning OFF HT will yield much smoother gameplay.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 16, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Story I heard from DICE is if you earned the award before the patch, you still can't get it.
> If you earn it (get the last Bronze) AFTER the patch. you will get it.
> 
> Did you earn it before the patch?



Yes I earned it a long time ago... Well they better get it fixed still... Or maybe we can all consider a class action lawsuit for releasing a faulty product and not honoring a return


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You can if you want.  Kurgan already sent the guy a PM about the issue for me as well.  As well he should since I was under his orders to stab the guy in the first place.



No PM back yet, I'll keep checking though.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

cleaned that crap up. back to bad company we go.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> cleaned that crap up. back to bad company we go.



What the heck did I miss?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What the heck did I miss?



just a noob who needed some direction.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> just a noob who needed some direction.



slapping, more like it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> slapping, more like it.



In the mouth.....


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 17, 2010)

caleb said:


> When are the maps cummin ?



twitter.com/AzraelDCXVI: "@zh1nt0 is there gonna be a release date for MP7 on the Community Wednesday blog or just more cruel teasing?"
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "No, no release date today."


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 17, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  VIP  Map Pack 7:  The Cold War is Back!



> *The third post in our series on the upcoming VIP Map Pack 7 brings you to a small village in the mountains. There sits one of the most tight and intense infantry maps for Battlefield: Bad Company 2.*
> 
> Cold War will be recognized by players of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 as the place for one of the singleplayer missions. It features an up until now quiet village high up in the mountains, located deep inside Russian territory.
> 
> ...


----------



## sapetto (Nov 17, 2010)

Cant wait for Vietnam expansion, did you reordered already guys ?


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 17, 2010)

since the last blog thingy is tomorrow, I still hold to my bet on a thanksgiving week release (next week) to boost black Friday sales numbers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 17, 2010)

I would like that, but even if they did that, Black Friday is about things being on sale, and that new of a product, wouldnt see a price drop, so most likely it would sell, but wouldnt be much of what people were looking at as a lot of games will be very cheap that day.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 17, 2010)

meh. since the map pack is free, they could put bc2 on sale and advertise new content.

really whatever the purpose, a release next week fits their time frame (looking at blog releases and that "in the next couple of weeks but NOT next week" thing)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2010)

what is the average drop per mm/ft on screen for the M-24 and the GOL?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what is the average drop per mm/ft on screen for the M-24 and the GOL?



Check the front page of the club house.

For those two guns, it is the same.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone up for a few rounds?


----------



## countcristo (Nov 18, 2010)

I want to play!  Dumb power supply, Corsair just sent me an email about how they're experiencing delays with replacements =(...taking them up to another 5 days.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 18, 2010)

*Friends*

I bought a second copy and made the other one my sons. I submitted a friend request from mine to his and his to mine and it still doesn't show up in console so I can accept. What am I doing wrong ? Does it take awhile or something ?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I bought a second copy and made the other one my sons. I submitted a friend request from mine to his and his to mine and it still doesn't show up in console so I can accept. What am I doing wrong ? Does it take awhile or something ?



try doing it when you're in the main menu of the game, its a crappy system.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I bought a second copy and made the other one my sons. I submitted a friend request from mine to his and his to mine and it still doesn't show up in console so I can accept. What am I doing wrong ? Does it take awhile or something ?



Yeah, it works best if your both at the main menu at the sametime. It can work if your not, but its hit or miss.


----------



## burtram (Nov 18, 2010)

Ever since the hitbox change, I am in love with the MG3. The other night I jumped into a game with a friend and right off the bat, 10 kill streak on Rush, Port Valdez (attacking). I never truly liked it before, but now, I can't seem to get enough of the gun, I usually used the MG36 or the XM8 for the drum magazine; also, using the increased accuracy and lightweight equipment perks along with the MG3, works realy nice for a frontline medic.


----------



## tc2r (Nov 18, 2010)

*Yo, Count me in*

I've been around awhile, just don't post much.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Nov 18, 2010)

burtram said:


> Ever since the hitbox change, I am in love with the MG3. The other night I jumped into a game with a friend and right off the bat, 10 kill streak on Rush, Port Valdez (attacking). I never truly liked it before, but now, I can't seem to get enough of the gun, I usually used the MG36 or the XM8 for the drum magazine; also, using the increased accuracy and lightweight equipment perks along with the MG3, works realy nice for a frontline medic.



You and everyone else. I see too much MG3 abuse since the patch... but I guess people will use what works.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 18, 2010)

That and shotgun whores basically killed the game for me. Thus why I've been playing Just Cause 2 instead.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, it works best if your both at the main menu at the sametime. It can work if your not, but its hit or miss.


I'm assuming the main menu is where you change the settings and check status and all that.
I tried that too and nothing. Guess I'l just keep trying until they hook us up. Thanks !


----------



## MoonPig (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm really starting to hate getting killed by an RPG7 or CG when im in the open...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 18, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> You and everyone else. I see too much MG3 abuse since the patch... but I guess people will use what works.


Yep just like when it came out every one ran around with the m60, me included. 
I'll have to try that set up.I've actually been using the G3 in most of my classes lately. 
Iron sights, but I really like that gun. Liked it in BF2 also.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 18, 2010)

burtram said:


> Ever since the hitbox change, I am in love with the MG3. The other night I jumped into a game with a friend and right off the bat, 10 kill streak on Rush, Port Valdez (attacking). I never truly liked it before, but now, I can't seem to get enough of the gun, I usually used the MG36 or the XM8 for the drum magazine; also, using the increased accuracy and lightweight equipment perks along with the MG3, works realy nice for a frontline medic.



Yeah, I too noticed the MG3 is signifigantly better, but I still have issues with it at long range so I moved back to my sniper rifle (Iron Sighted M60  ) The biggest difference I notice with the gun is, less muzzle flash, I couldn't use the iron sights before, because it was flat out impossible to see, things practically a flame thrower.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 18, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  VIP Map Pack 7:  Celebrate Harvest Day by Mowing Down the Opposition!



> * BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Nov 18, 2010, 12:00AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burtram (Nov 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I too noticed the MG3 is signifigantly better, but I still have issues with it at long range so I moved back to my sniper rifle (Iron Sighted M60  ) The biggest difference I notice with the gun is, less muzzle flash, I couldn't use the iron sights before, because it was flat out impossible to see, things practically a flame thrower.



Yea, that's one of the reasons i never really used it before, could never see with the iron sights. It's also only good for downing about 4-5 guys, close to medium range, in rapid succession, before you have to reload, which takes way too long for the front line, so once i get a platinum with it, i plan to go back to the XM8/MG36.


----------



## countcristo (Nov 19, 2010)

*long range mg3*

Yeah, it's not great for long range, but if you tap slower then it becomes ok.  Still, MG3 is great for front lines and building "rescues" as the rate of fire is as retarded as one shot shotties (which I've killed shotgunners before with the MG3 before they killed me/at the same time.)  I'm thinking of switching to the PKM after I platinum star all the shotties/old school guns because according to this "updated chart" for patch R9.  http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/

PKM does the same amount of damage as the M60...really?  It also fires faster and has lower recoil/kick, but has .7s of increased reload time.  Here's a question for everyone, do you prefer shotgun slugs now they're nerfed a bit (in the sense that they suck close range) or still go with the buck?


----------



## burtram (Nov 19, 2010)

The changes to the shotguns have not affected my play style with them, and i almost never use buckshot.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I already got his tags and should be around 6 or 7, but I can't post on the UK forums.  Every time I try to log in, I get a white screen.  When they say try registering....I just log into my account with the same info.  Any ideas?
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1015/5179766124_f4408e655a_b.jpg



You won!



> Here you will find the winners of the dogtag hunt .
> 
> 
> Fktrctq
> ...



Now to get him to acknowledge your contact info...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 19, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> You won!
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get him to acknowledge your contact info...



Nice.  I PMed you my e-mail address for my EA account.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post:  VIP Map Pack 7:  Celebrate Harvest Day by Mowing Down the Opposition!



These sound awesome, but so did 1943 and I'm still waiting. Any ETA on these at all ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 19, 2010)

No PM yet highway :/ But your on the list, so thats a good sign!

And I can't wait for Harvest day, but I already see a map change, that barn use to have a level in the bottom of that hill. There has to be a large change to make that 4 flags and keep the same size, as that map was 5 flags before, and BC1 didn't have spawn that couldn't be capped. So they either have 1 side spawn in a town and the other doesn't, or they moved something around.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 19, 2010)

Some new BFBC2 Vietnam video footage ripped from GameTrailers.com:  Link.

What if your life consisted of an endless stream of people asking the same questions over and over again, each person demanding an answer, as if they personally funded your paycheck, and getting pissy if you don't address their inquiries promptly, in a very respectful manner?  If this sound OK to you, maybe you have what it takes to be a "community manager" for a video game franchise!

twitter.com/dennisvictor: "@zh1nt0 Morning! When's the next map pack coming for #BFBC2? "
twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "@dennisvictor #BFBC2 We're still unsure about when the release date is. When we do know however, we will announce it "

twitter.com/sutyomatic: "@zh1nt0 Probably I'm the n+1 person asking, but any news on the 7th Map Packs arrival? "
twitter.com/zh1nt0: "@sutyomatic No, I'm afraid we're still investigating some release dates. Hopefully we will be able to announce one soon."

...  to be continued.

==================================================

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Vietnam Hardware #7:  The Sounds of the 60's



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Nov 19, 2010, 12:00AM
> 
> 
> ...



==================================================


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 19, 2010)

What if your life consisted of an endless stream of people asking the same questions over and over again, each person demanding an answer, as if they personally funded your paycheck, and getting pissy if you don't address their inquiries promptly, in a very respectful manner? If this sound OK to you, maybe you have what it takes to be a "community manager" for a video game franchise!
_________________________________________________________-

Or maybe a politician ! They both give you about as much useful feedback too 
That was joke so no taking it personal if you are one.I'd still like to know the ETA for release of the new maps though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 19, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I'd still like to know the ETA for release of the new maps though.



Ditto.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

It's all good DI, and $15, its a killer deal.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's all good DI, and $15, its a killer deal.



yeah i pre-d on EA.com, $14.99...  looking forward


----------



## digibucc (Nov 21, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks, can i pre-order on Steam?



I haven't seen it on steam yet - I doubt we will until very close to release. Ea only has it, cause it's ea.  

that being said, ea.com has come a ways in it's service, and I have no problem using them for early pre-orders or exclusives now...  worth a look at least


----------



## countcristo (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's all good DI, and $15, its a killer deal.



$15!  What.  I feel like the people who paid 40 or more should get the expansion pack free and the people who paid 30, pay 15.  

I think I'll probably sit this expansion out unless all my friends buy it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

countcristo said:


> $15!  What.  I feel like the people who paid 40 or more should get the expansion pack free and the people who paid 30, pay 15.
> 
> I think I'll probably sit this expansion out unless all my friends buy it.



The game came out as $60 on console, $40 - $50 for it was a steal for me, I am nearing 300 hours of gameplay, so worth the money I spent. And most DLC's are just lame new maps, this DLC is a completely different time zone with new vehicles and 16 new weapons, including a flame thrower. And on top of that, DLC's for MW are usually 4 maps for $15, DICE is kindly giving us 4 maps for $0, I don't see how much better it can get, they deserve that $15.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The game came out as $60 on console, $40 - $50 for it was a steal for me, I am nearing 300 hours of gameplay, so worth the money I spent. And most DLC's are just lame new maps, this DLC is a completely different time zone with new vehicles and 16 new weapons, including a flame thrower. And on top of that, DLC's for MW are usually 4 maps for $15, DICE is kindly giving us 4 maps for $0, I don't see how much better it can get, they deserve that $15.



well said


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The game came out as $60 on console, $40 - $50 for it was a steal for me, I am nearing 300 hours of gameplay, so worth the money I spent. And most DLC's are just lame new maps, this DLC is a completely different time zone with new vehicles and 16 new weapons, including a flame thrower. And on top of that, DLC's for MW are usually 4 maps for $15, DICE is kindly giving us 4 maps for $0, I don't see how much better it can get, they deserve that $15.



Different time zone? When did Vietnam change time zones? I mean should I set my computer a couple hours forward or backward?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 21, 2010)

OP is updated, bunch of new charts, bunch of garbage gone, cleaned up for easier use and clearer descriptions. With R9 a lot of weapons stats have changed, so I suggest people take a look, a gun that might have been horrible before could be great now, the MG3 got a nice boost, and it appears the PKM may just be the best LMG now...



TheMailMan78 said:


> Different time zone? When did Vietnam change time zones? I mean should I set my computer a couple hours forward or backward?



I figured it was clear I meant that BC2 is present and Vietnam is 40 years ago, I guess era, whatever. Also if you are in Vietnam right now and your time is set to any other time zone, than you might want to adjust it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> OP is updated, bunch of new charts, bunch of garbage gone, cleaned up for easier use and clearer descriptions. With R9 a lot of weapons stats have changed, so I suggest people take a look, a gun that might have been horrible before could be great now, the MG3 got a nice boost, and it appears the PKM may just be the best LMG now...
> 
> 
> 
> I figured it was clear I meant that BC2 is present and Vietnam is 40 years ago, I guess era, whatever. Also if you are in Vietnam right now and your time is set to any other time zone, than you might want to adjust it.



The joke......you missed it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't take TheMailMain seriously.

On the topic:

I can't wait to the play the one eyed NVA Medic .


----------



## countcristo (Nov 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> With R9 a lot of weapons stats have changed, so I suggest people take a look, a gun that might have been horrible before could be great now, the MG3 got a nice boost, and it appears the PKM may just be the best LMG now...



I'm glad you agree with me on that issue at least!  I really don't like the R9 patch and my friend puts it errr 'nicely'..."I feel that EA is just patching the gameplay towards shit so we buy it hoping that it takes gameplay back to where it was."

The weapon damage chart also made me ask about the buckshot damage earlier.  I was just wondering if anyone has tried it?  I'm thinking about using it with the shotgun upgrade pumped with the USAS and perhaps the neostadt (MCS870, I'll stick with slugs for some reason I like the "closed" crosshair it makes).

Looking at the weapon damage chart, one calculate the theoretical damage of each.  With the increased dmg in buckshot to 14.3, if you had a sgn with x12 and landed a headshot, you'd be able to do 14.3x12x2.5 = 429 dmg.  Whereas a slug in the face does max 325dmg.  I feel like it's now more useful in combat to use the buckshot because how many people line up in a straight line for you to get a consecutive headshot.  As my friend puts it "Only tards line up in a straight line or medics that go for the revive."


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't take TheMailMain seriously.
> 
> On the topic:
> 
> I can't wait to the play the one eyed NVA Medic .



anyone using Nvidia 3D vision with the one eyed medic should be shot for the irony of it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 22, 2010)

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "No release date for Vietnam or Map Pack 7 yet. Still waiting for word."

Reminder:  EA Store says Dec 18th release for Vietnam (Dec 21st from other outlets).

I'm picking either this Wednesday or next Tuesday for Map Pack 7.  Just my guess.


----------



## caleb (Nov 22, 2010)

Any word on price ? Like full game or cheaper ? 
PS does it need BC2 to play ?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 22, 2010)

caleb said:


> Any word on price ? Like full game or cheaper ?
> PS does it need BC2 to play ?



Its 15 bucks for Nam


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 22, 2010)

I played about an hour of the game last night with my new speakers and holy crap what a difference. The headphones aren't bad, but speaker sound adds a lot to the immersion factor.


----------



## gumpty (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its 15 bucks for Nam



Imagine what 15 bucks could have bought you in a Saigon whorehouse.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 22, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I played about an hour of the game last night with my new speakers and holy crap what a difference. The headphones aren't bad, but speaker sound adds a lot to the immersion factor.



You need better headphones.



gumpty said:


> Imagine what 15 bucks could have bought you in a Saigon whorehouse.



15 dollars in Nam would buy you 10 minutes of fun and a lifetime of ointment.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 22, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Imagine what 15 bucks could have bought you in a Saigon whorehouse.



A shitload of STD's, that's for sure!  

I'll take the game instead of "me love you long time".


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> twitter.com/zh1nt0: "No release date for Vietnam or Map Pack 7 yet. Still waiting for word."
> 
> Reminder:  EA Store says Dec 18th release for Vietnam (Dec 21st from other outlets).
> 
> I'm picking either this Wednesday or next Tuesday for Map Pack 7.  Just my guess.



+1 for Wednesday. 

I see no other reason for releasing the last blog post last week instead of today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 22, 2010)

They need to release the damn map pack already before I rip my dick off.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> before I rip my dick off.



Don't do that man, I have a friend who is now impotent and every time we catch up for a beer he tells me how life is now depressing for him and I sincerely feel for him (not the kind you have in mind)  As good as Bc2 is, it ain't worth it.


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They need to release the damn map pack already before I rip my dick off.




You must be that guy from the bme pain olympics. lmfao, sigged


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They need to release the damn map pack already before I rip my dick off.



Well find another game and give the jerkin off a break until it comes out


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam is now available in the US EA Store for pre-order.  I know it was available for some time in other international EA Store outlets, but it is now available in the US Store.  (I never checked digibucc's location when he mentioned his pre-order the other day)

The EA Store is advertising that an order from them gets the game 3 days earlier than any other outlet.

Got mine.  

==================================================

Vietnam, the EA Store, and Steam



			
				Cinesias said:
			
		

> OK, I'm just looking for a definitive answer to a few of questions. I've seen half-answers that don't address the specific questions, by Zhinto and others, and would love a straight answer
> 
> Actual replies by EA/DICE employees or links to OFFICIAL answers would be nice. Telling me what your personal opinion is only wastes my time and yours.
> 
> ...





			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> 1. Yes, it is going to work
> 
> 2. That is very much up to Steam and by the looks of it today, it's not likely. the pre-order deal is therefore only through the EA Store.
> 
> ...


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 23, 2010)

I want mine on Steam but thanks anyway.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hhhmmmm... I'd like mine on Steam also, we'll see.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I want mine on Steam but thanks anyway.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Hhhmmmm... I'd like mine on Steam also, we'll see.



by and large steam is my favorite - but when they directly compete with eas own distribution service(with their games) they come out lacking.  ea will sell early, give extras, and early game time that they don't allow steam to offer.

which is business, and that much sucks - but it's better for the consumer imo.  the new games for windows live store is actually decent, i have no problem ordering from them the few times i don't find it on steam...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I don't mind getting Vietnam so much o nthe EA store, so long as my BC2 is on Steam, that way it should still act appropriately. But I would not have wanted to buy BC2 from the EA store. We'll see though, GT5 is tomorrow and WoW Cata is in 2 weeks, and I have 1 month till college graduation, so waiting 3 days might not be such a big deal to me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

I need it on Steam. Damn those 3 days. What sucks about the EA store is limited downloads. You get 5 I think. After that you are screwed.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I need it on Steam. Damn those 3 days. What sucks about the EA store is limited downloads. You get 5 I think. After that you are screwed.



Ea Downloader offers time-based download options...if you pay $5 extra ,you can downlaod as many times as you like, until the store ceases to exist, but otherwise, you have like 30 or 60 days to download your content.


I had issues getting EA downloader versions of BF2 exspansion packs working with retail Cd copy of BF2, so I suggest everyone gets thier copy of vietnam from the same place thier original BFBC2 game came from..whether it be retial, STEAM, D2D, or otherwise. They told me before i bought that those would work too, so I am loath to accept thier word as "golden".


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

EA Downloader is not limited.  People can still download games they purchased years ago, such as the BF2142 I bought in 2006.  My ability to download it has never run out, and I can download it as many times as I wish.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...935-ea-store-extended-download-service-2.html



			
				Bazajaytee said:
			
		

> *EA hasn't disabled a game download yet in all the time EA Download Manager, EA Link, etc. has been running and that is for a few years so far.* The Terms say at least 1 year which means they could disable the download after a year but that wouldn't make good business sense to do that to customers so I wouldn't worry about that.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2010)

Some info, Gully, although, I do agree, however, having been using Eadownloader(EALINK) since it was alpha many years ago, I do know that when you make a purchase, it does tell you you have a limited download period. Mind you, the last title I bought through there was the Dragon Age expansion.


> *QUESTION*
> I've received an error message on EADM, what does the error mean?
> 
> *ANSWER*
> ...



the old links I had about downloads expiring have now gone inactive, so maybe they have changed things...and that'd be good news, for sure.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

well regardless, i still re-download games i bought years ago through them , no problem.  most of the hate for eastore is unsubstantiated



TheMailMan78 said:


> What sucks about the EA store is limited downloads. You get 5 I think. After that you are screwed.



that is simply not true!  I don't know where people keep getting this idea.  maybe ea put out some bad PR statements but the fact is, I can redownload any game i have purchases since i first bought battlefield 2142, over 20 games years past since purchase and no issue redownloading. multiple times.

most people get SO hung up on download/activation limits.  who cares !  I have with multiple games (Deadspace, mirrors edge, mass effect, and plenty more)  went past my activiation limit, called them up, and within 10 minutes they reset my serial for another 5!!

it's just that pirates won't call to reset a bad serial, so this helps to limit piracy long term.  I have no problem calling to reactivate ever 5 times install a game , whic means it happens once every 2 years with maybe 3-4 titles in that span.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I haven't bought from then since the 2142 expansion and they used to be limited.



exactly, years ago.  no longer.  and again, whenever an issue comes up their CS is leagues beyond what it was with old management.... as much as i hate EA they are making improvements in CS in leaps and bounds.  if there were still a limit, a 10 minute phone call would reset it, in my experience.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

Well I haven't bought from then since the 2142 expansion and they used to be limited.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2010)

Heh, I've been saving the ~80GB of ea downloader because of download max issues..I'll have to give it a try and see what's what.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Heh, I've been saving the ~80GB of ea downloader because of download max issues..I'll have to give it a try and see what's what.



Thank you. At one time there was a download limit! I have no idea about now.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Heh, I've been saving the ~80GB of ea downloader because of download max issues..I'll have to give it a try and see what's what.



max download? on EA's side or is it your isp?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Thank you. At one time there was a download limit! I have no idea about now.



i had never heard of that. i dl at most 7 gb or so every few weeks, if that , from EA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> max download? on EA's side or is it your isp?



EA. There *used* to be a limit. You are telling me there isn't. Ill take your word for it.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> EA. There *used* to be a limit. You are telling me there isn't. Ill take your word for it.



no im saying there is no limit to how long you can download a game after purchase, a bandwith limit i had never heard of.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

NEWS FLASH:  BFBC2 MAP PACK 7 OUT TONIGHT WITH UPDATE. GMT 1:00 CET 15:00 MAINTENANCE.

Details to follow

Edit:  sorry, it looks like I jumped the gun on a PC release.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

digibucc said:


> no im saying there is no limit to how long you can download a game after purchase, a bandwith limit i had never heard of.



And what I am saying is at one time you had a limited amount of downloads. However apparently thats not true anymore.



GullyFoyle said:


> NEWS FLASH:  BFBC2 MAP PACK 7 OUT TONIGHT WITH UPDATE. GMT 1:00 CET 15:00 MAINTENANCE.
> 
> Details to follow



You just saved my flesh ax.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And what I am saying is at one time you had a limited amount of downloads. However apparently thats not true anymore.



k i just got confused, not out of the ordinary for me


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And what I am saying is at one time you had a limited amount of downloads. However apparently thats not true anymore.





digibucc said:


> k i just got confused, not out of the ordinary for me



Yeah, the limit, as i posted above, is still there, but it's a time-activated one...after a certain period of time the title you bought wil lgo inactive, and require you to restart EA downloader to re-activate the content.

My Dragon-Age receipt says I had 30 days in which to download the title, so some of the leftovers form when there was a real limit still exist, but hte actual limit seems non-existent...I just started a download of tigerwoods 2007. 


*More maps, tonight? Right on!*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Update for Batlefield Bad Company 2 - PS3

Update tonight for PS3 (includes fixes from last PC patch), Xbox and PC soon to follow ... 

Discussion

Optics coming soon to your G3/M14.

Map pack 7 dated?

==================================================

Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam Daniel Matros Interview

==================================================

DICE Talks and Shows Vietnam Expansion 

==================================================


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  Update for Batlefield Bad Company 2 - PS3
> 
> Update tonight for PS3 (includes fixes from last PC patch), Xbox and PC soon to follow ...
> 
> ...



Optics for the g3/m14?! HELL YEAH!

Also what is the date for the damn map pack!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 23, 2010)

So is Vietnam DLC or a totally new game that requires BFBC2?

Or if you have BFBC2 you can DL some of Vietnam content? Not sure how this all works.

A scope for the G3 or the M14..Wow I am very excited about that!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Optics for the G3... meh, that has to have the worst spread for any weapon in the game, it's unbelievable.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah but it is nice to have an assault weapon when you're not assault. I agree the thing kicks like a wild horse and is accurate as a slingshot. I love how the weapon stats show it equal to the AN94 in accuracy and damage. Gotta be reaaally light on the trigger.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

DATE!?! or proof of date?


----------



## ZakkWylde (Nov 23, 2010)

Mailman is sketchin out hardcore lol, btw your avatar matches lol


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DATE!?! or proof of date?



Would you prefer duct tape, or superglue, for your dick?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Would you prefer duct tape, or superglue, for your dick?



Fucking cock chaos!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

This is all they mentioned:



			
				Battlefield Blog said:
			
		

> This update is also in preparation for our upcoming VIP Map Pack 7 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam, which explains the size of it.



Sorry again for misleading you earlier.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

You just made the "list"


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You just made the "list"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101123/2us8lts.jpg



he made quite a few lists


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is the full update

New Battlefield Blog post:  Multiplayer Update 3 for Bad Company 2 -- PS3 tonight, other formats to follow



> Multiplayer Update 3 for Bad Company 2 -- PS3 tonight, other formats to follow
> BY: zh1nt0
> POSTED : Nov 23, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

It's funny to see another M60 nerf, especially since the PKM is now better in almost all respects, why in the nerf wagon stuck on that weapon since release? 

Also I must say, I love Batman style stabbings, probably my favorite type, nothing like still flying down on your target and knifing them before your feet touch the ground.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 23, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's funny to see another M60 nerf, especially since the PKM is now better in almost all respects, why in the nerf wagon stuck on that weapon since release?
> 
> Also I must say, I love Batman style stabbings, probably my favorite type, nothing like still flying down on your target and knifing them before your feet touch the ground.



What you did to those two guys was wrong.  I know.  I saw it.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 23, 2010)

This is the same nerf from the last PC patch finally making it's way to the PS3, not an additional one.
I thiink the only new fix on the list is the optics one.  The rest are from the last PC patch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 23, 2010)

Red dot on the M14 is more then welcome


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Red dot on the M14 is more then welcome



that's the only new thing i see there for pc i guess consoles didn't get the previous update


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> What you did to those two guys was wrong.  I know.  I saw it.



 They were too readable, its the sole reason I went up top, to geronimo stab, it's always fun to do.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 23, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Red dot on the M14 is more then welcome


G3 too, I love that gun. The map pack would be pretty welcomed now too
Is there a way to get rid of the glow around stuff on DX11? Looks lame.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 23, 2010)

i wish they would fix the damn glare in scopes on w.e the hell that winter map is its highly annoying to have every damn gun with a scope of some kind even red dot seem like someones shining a white light straight at you.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i wish they would fix the damn glare in scopes on w.e the hell that winter map is its highly annoying to have every damn gun with a scope of some kind even red dot seem like someones shining a white light straight at you.



This X infinity 

In general EA/Dice seems to penalize you in games if you want them on max details by robing you of the ability to actually see your enemy.

I have to turn bloom off because its such a hindrance to sight in that game, still don't help with that super lens glare on that map.
I guess in all there research of military equipment no one ever showed them flip down filters, or soldiers wearing sunglasses in the desert.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

Screenshots of the G3/M14 w/optics on the new HeavyMetal MP map:

Compliments of MaydaX of PBBans

http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1363/bfbc2game20101123180250.jpg
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/3864/bfbc2game20101123180953.jpg
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1453/bfbc2game20101123202606.jpg
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/7051/bfbc2game20101123202617.jpg


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Here is the full update
> 
> New Battlefield Blog post:  Multiplayer Update 3 for Bad Company 2 -- PS3 tonight, other formats to follow



That's for the PS3 only.  The PC already got that update Oct 28, 2010.  Therefore, they shouldn't make the same weapon tweaks twice on the PC.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone else notice the massive chokepoint on the mini map?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 24, 2010)

Why do they keep showing us screencaps of the M14 with scope I want it!!!

Nevermind just saw the update log  

I thought they said they were never going to add it ?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 24, 2010)

that new map looks like something familiar from bf2, but i cant place it, what they should do is take all the maps from desert combat,bf2 and put them in bc2 that would be a glorius day and they would be praised, the huge maps is where its at


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 24, 2010)

Big maps with cover and lots of tanks are what I miss from BF2. I kinda miss the Jets as many people didn't know how to fly them that well, although they were very overkill on tanks and just about any land unit/sea unit.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> anyone else notice the massive chokepoint on the mini map?



Yeah, looks like they want plenty of action all focused on that center base.  But, hopefully choppers will be able to fly over that out-of-bounds hill to allow at least some flanking maneuvers.

Three of those pics are Heavy Metal, the fourth I think is Harvest Day.  It shows 4 bases.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nah that 4th is still heavy metal, Harvest day is all golden wheat fields and barns, no real hills, especially not that huge.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 24, 2010)

i dont mind choppers or jets,  choppers can be a nuisance sometimes, but usually just people like getting killed repeadily and not helping there team in the least use them, OH Look at me im up in the air shooting at infantry and no killing anything, hope im capping this flag, oh no im not wow, oh i got tracered and now im shot down, look at me now ill shall wait for another chopper with 6 other tards hopping around not helping cap flags, DUR DUR DUR DUR!

sorry went on a rant, but i see it all too often on maps with choppers and its absolutly stupid


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah that 4th is still heavy metal, Harvest day is all golden wheat fields and barns, no real hills, especially not that huge.









This is definately a different map.  I pegged it as Harvest day because it looks like a barn on the left, and they describe Harvest Day Conquest as 4 flags in a diamond pattern.
After looking, the other two maps are either snowy or desert, so this IS Harvest Day.  I guess they changed it a little during conversion.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1363/bfbc2game20101123180250.jpg
> 
> This is definately a different map.  I pegged it as Harvest day because it looks like a barn on the left, and they describe Harvest Day Conquest as 4 flags in a diamond pattern.
> After looking, the other two maps are either snowy or desert, so this IS Harvest Day.  I guess they changed it a little during conversion.



Enough of this Gully. Wheres the map date. I'm not gonna ask you again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 24, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I kinda miss the Jets as many people didn't know how to fly them that well, although they were very overkill on tanks and just about any land unit/sea unit.



True...but those that _did_ fly them well...ouch.


Well looky here...appears you can *download the patch now*. Unfortunately I have the Steam version.


http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/Static/BFBC2_PC_Client_R10_602574_Patch.exe




> Originally Posted by VekomaSLC View Post
> Took me about 3 minutes to figure out what's the download link. It's 2,4 GB and contains Vietnam! Atleast you have some kind of a shortcut in menu now.
> 
> Ahahahaahhahahaahah i figured it out too just add R10 and 602574 and it worked!!



Not sure what he means by the "contains Vietnam" part as isn't it a separate $15 purchase?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/1363/bfbc2game20101123180250.jpg
> 
> This is definately a different map.  I pegged it as Harvest day because it looks like a barn on the left, and they describe Harvest Day Conquest as 4 flags in a diamond pattern.
> After looking, the other two maps are either snowy or desert, so this IS Harvest Day.  I guess they changed it a little during conversion.



Well theres the confusion, I was going by your links which showed this as the 4th





If the screen your talking about is harvest day, its drastically changed. As the only spot that even came close to resembling that on BC1 was on the right side of the map, but to the left of that there normally was a dried up river bed, then farther left was a barn.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

The optic on that M14 is way to forward. Plus you would'nt have the rear iron still up with an optic.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 24, 2010)

Frankly I really don't care how different they are, they look sweet and I can't wait, even if these weren't the first actual _new_ maps. Of course, I also never played BC1.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The optic on that M14 is way to forward. Plus you would'nt have the rear iron still up with an optic.
> 
> http://www.armyproperty.com/Equipment-Info/Pictures/M14-EBR.jpg



a red dot sight can be any distance from the shooters face to be used 100%, some of our M4s had red dots on the forward quad rail like i have on my AK. Now with the 4x thats a different story.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Enough of this Gully. Wheres the map date. I'm not gonna ask you again.



Thanks, good to hear.


----------



## erixx (Nov 24, 2010)

That map or mission on SP rocked helluvalot!!!! Looking good. Steam? Can you hear me? Need patches now!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> a red dot sight can be any distance from the shooters face to be used 100%, some of our M4s had red dots on the forward quad rail like i have on my AK. Now with the 4x thats a different story.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100919/DSC01243.jpg



Yeah......I know. But damn it I hate that shit. To be honest I like the "heads up" style better for red dot.






Its better for moving targets and room take downs.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

Some more SS's:

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/8181/bfbc2game20101124171049.png
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2703/bfbc2game20101124171101.png
http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/8854/bfbc2game20101124171139.png
http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3296/bfbc2game20101124171142.png
http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/750/bfbc2game20101124171203.png

or http://img703.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=bfbc2game20101124171049.png and Hit the play button at the bottom.

Edit:  And a video of Harvest day,   "This is for PC client patch version #602574"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Why does it look like all of those screens are taken on the lowest settings imaginable, all the terrain looks extremely blobby/low texture. Harvest Day on BC1 on the PS3 looked better than that... lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Some more SS's:
> 
> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/8181/bfbc2game20101124171049.png
> http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2703/bfbc2game20101124171101.png
> ...



Are these screen shots from EA people that have the patch?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Are these screen shots from EA people that have the patch?



Beta testers or "Hackers", probably...

Here's a Heavy Metal video from the same guy...


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> True...but those that _did_ fly them well...ouch.
> 
> 
> Well looky here...appears you can *download the patch now*. Unfortunately I have the Steam version.
> ...



im trying this now hopefully it works right 

What they mean by contains Vietnam is all data for Vietnam is installed with the patch, likely the launcher and a .dll file are installed when you buy Vietnam to make it playable

wonder if i can trick it into playing Vietnam maps on mod server


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

The "old" video's were pulled from Youtube.

Here are some replacements 

Heavy Metal #1
Harvest Day #1


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 24, 2010)

aye it actually works auto login is also an option now
Edit: there's a few servers going none of them are pb tho or hardcore which is lame


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> The "old" video's were pulled from Youtube.
> 
> Here are some replacements



Those new videos make me so excited for the new patch and maps that I could tear Mailman's pecker off.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 24, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Those new videos make me so excited for the new patch and maps that I could tear Mailman's pecker off.



Me too. I just ordered another Quad core and bought a second BFBC2 game so I can team up with my son. I won't get the new 
computer until next week so I can hold out until then. If it isn't here by then we will have to resort to ripping his pecker off


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

Whys everybody always pickin on me?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whys everybody always pickin on me?
> 
> http://thrillwatersrundeep.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/49009501.jpg



Maybe because the trollbait I fed you over a year ago is still hanging out your mouth, and it smells?









So, can anyone confirm an EA store Vietnam purchase will work with STEAM?


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 24, 2010)

*yellz about his steam copy in a blind rage*


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> So, can anyone confirm an EA store Vietnam purchase will work with STEAM?



Yes


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yes



I'll be hunting you down for a refund if it doesn't. Just bought it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Maybe because the trollbait I fed you over a year ago is still hanging out your mouth, and it smells?



I just checked. Is it still there?


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 24, 2010)

any idea when this patch will officially release (as in steam users) 

I hope they just throw the map pack in with it. that would be nice.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone want more, or is that enough? (after 30 secs it shows Oasis!)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 24, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Anyone want more, or is that enough?



No I want the damn map pack or I'm gonna bust a nut in your cereal.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 24, 2010)

So I have retail DVD and downloaded the patch, should I install it? I don't want to hose my install with a beta patch or whatever.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 24, 2010)

I suggest you just wait until it's officially released.  They have a way of tracking their beta/RC data.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 24, 2010)

The R10 Patch



			
				zh1nt0 said:
			
		

> The R10 Patch -
> 
> 
> We urge players not to install the latest R10 Patch for which links are circulating on the internet, as it is not officially released and there will be no servers hosting this version.
> ...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like people are getting banned already.   Again, I suggest anyone to wait until that's officially released. I can't say that enough.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 25, 2010)

im not banned "yet"  and i was playing for quite a while today , i don't understand how they can ban you for applying an official patch that was downloaded from there official ftp


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> im not banned "yet"  and i was playing for quite a while today , i don't understand how they can ban you for applying an official patch that was downloaded from there official ftp



I wouldn't play for long cause you will loose your account and rank


----------



## caleb (Nov 25, 2010)

lol why would u get banned for using a fresh patch ? If they are dumb enough to put it on ftp its their fault they are unprofessional with testing.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 25, 2010)

Glad I didn't install this in the end then. Here's waiting for the official patch release...


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 25, 2010)

I sure wouldn't try it !


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 25, 2010)

yeah, not any benefits of actually using it


----------



## caleb (Nov 25, 2010)

EU should find some way to kick steam in da nuts for that steam and non steam games. Its gay that if u buy a game code off ebay it wont work with steam and you have to pay extra $$ just so it works with steam pff.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 26, 2010)

caleb said:


> EU should find some way to kick steam in da nuts for that steam and non steam games. Its gay that if u buy a game code off ebay it wont work with steam and you have to pay extra $$ just so it works with steam pff.



How is it Steam's fault you bought a code from someone on eBay that doesn't work with their system?  To my knowledge, that has never been a smart way to buy games.  Next time you should stick with redeemable coupons or the disc so you have something physical to hold in your hand.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> How is it Steam's fault you bought a code from someone on eBay that doesn't work with their system?  To my knowledge, that has never been a smart way to buy games.  Next time you should stick with redeemable coupons or the disc so you have something physical to hold in your hand.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> How is it Steam's fault you bought a code from someone on eBay that doesn't work with their system?  To my knowledge, that has never been a smart way to buy games.  Next time you should stick with redeemable coupons or the disc so you have something physical to hold in your hand.



You ever get your tags or did they get a hold of you?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You ever get your tags or did they get a hold of you?



No contact as of yet.  I have e-mailed him and Twittered him, but no reply.  Why, have the shipped them yet?  Do others have their tags?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have mine.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No contact as of yet.  I have e-mailed him and Twittered him, but no reply.  Why, have the shipped them yet?  Do others have their tags?



Not sure, I havent got a PM back yet, just was seeing if there was any contact, kind of strange.



kid41212003 said:


> I have mine.



I didn't see you on the list for 10 who stabbed zh1nto?


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was jking.. I'm so bored.

Here my tag >_>


----------



## char[] rager (Nov 26, 2010)

Is anybody else getting random blackouts in game and crash to desktop problems with Catalyst 10.11?

I have ran 20 runs of Intel Burn Test successfully and did Furmark 1.8.2 for 20 minutes successfully, so my sytem is stable.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 26, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Is anybody else getting random blackouts in game and crash to desktop problems with Catalyst 10.11?
> 
> I have ran 20 runs of Intel Burn Test successfully and did Furmark 1.8.2 for 20 minutes successfully, so my sytem is stable.



I'll load it and check ! I got some weird stuff last night playing it. Every once in awhile it would have an image of a scroll like from 
browser pop up on the right side of the screen in the middle of the (longest round I ever played). It was about an hour long. Wore my old ass out. 

Update : I just read 10.11 doesn't provide support for my card , not until 10.12. 
Maybe that will straighten out my Blu-ray screwing up. Artifacts everywhere.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I was jking.. I'm so bored.
> 
> Here my tag >_>
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101126/DSC00035.jpg



We have the same first name.  Interesting.



char[] rager said:


> Is anybody else getting random blackouts in game and crash to desktop problems with Catalyst 10.11?
> 
> I have ran 20 runs of Intel Burn Test successfully and did Furmark 1.8.2 for 20 minutes successfully, so my sytem is stable.



No issues here to report.  The 4 games I am playing right now are all fine.  I have not had a major, repeatable issue since 10.3 drivers when I first switched camps and that was my fault.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Is anybody else getting random blackouts in game and crash to desktop problems with Catalyst 10.11?
> 
> I have ran 20 runs of Intel Burn Test successfully and did Furmark 1.8.2 for 20 minutes successfully, so my sytem is stable.



Yes, I get a few black flickers now and then, and been getting CTD's, and this is a fresh Windows and the first drivers on this OS. But I was getting CTD's last week with 10.10's, and Marineborn is getting CTD's with 10.10's and his 6870's. You got a 4870x2, so thats a 3 generation span CTDing and with 2 diff drivers.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yes, I get a few black flickers now and then, and been getting CTD's, and this is a fresh Windows and the first drivers on this OS. But I was getting CTD's last week with 10.10's, and Marineborn is getting CTD's with 10.10's and his 6870's. You got a 4870x2, so thats a 3 generation span CTDing and with 2 diff drivers.



I didn't even spot that he had a 4870x2....I am too sleepy for this.  Dude, I think you should go back to the best recommended drivers for the 4000 series cards and stop updating the drivers as they will 99% of the time not even apply to you.  I think the last drivers recommended for the 4000 series was 10.9?  10.10 added support for the newest cards, and 10.11 is the first line of optimizations for those same cards.  Nothing was really improved that would related to your setup.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 26, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Vietnam Hardware #8: Junglify your Desktop



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Nov 26, 2010, 12:00AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I didn't even spot that he had a 4870x2....I am too sleepy for this.  Dude, I think you should go back to the best recommended drivers for the 4000 series cards and stop updating the drivers as they will 99% of the time not even apply to you.  I think the last drivers recommended for the 4000 series was 10.9?  10.10 added support for the newest cards, and 10.11 is the first line of optimizations for those same cards.  Nothing was really improved that would related to your setup.



Agreed on that, they are new 2 generations old, there really won't be any new driver features for them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog Post:  Vietnam Hardware #8: Junglify your Desktop



Thank man! Cool desktop. You provide us with all the latest stuff! Oh and whats the date for the map packs? If you don't tell me soon Ill destroy everything you hold dear.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 26, 2010)

How many maps in BFBC2:  Vietnam?



> A Russian blog has somehow gotten a copy of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam early and posted a video going through all the games menus (weapons, awards, vehicles, maps). Kinda hard to read anything since it's all in Russian. They also claim a release date of December 22nd. Thanks BizzyBox.
> 
> We now have a translation of the map drop down seen in the video. It appears there actually only 5 maps, since the top text says "All Maps". The 2 additional maps are Kaoson Temple and Operation Hastings. Thanks to gBGummyBears and BattlefieldTsk for the translation.


----------



## erixx (Nov 27, 2010)

for the anticipated price of about 10-20 €, it couldn't be a whole new game, it's just a few maps and stuff. Thanks for the report, those who did report


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 27, 2010)

get on teamspeak soldiers time for TPU to roll out and kick ass.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 28, 2010)

These look like the new load screen maps from MP7 & Vietnam:  At Dead Man Walking Clan


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 28, 2010)

well today was the last straw im done with Dice and EA games untill they offer me something with better hit detection aka no hide behind a steel beam and shoot throught it no snipe ppl through the top of a steel box etc etc list goes on along with just unloading clip after clip with hits supposedly registering but not doing damage. And i refuse to play BC2 at the LOWEST settings just so the game has a higher chance of registering my bullets hitting a target.

I am dead serious frigging Modern Warfare 2 has better hit detection in Peer 2 Peer then Bad Company 2 does with dedicated servers thats just bull, and i didnt buy my hardware so i can game at low settings as then the immersion factor is gone. Not to mention the hacking is still rampant on hardcore where bullets actually can kill people instead of needed 20-30 rounds to do the job seriously point blank and the fact is i HATE call of duty but man seriously you would think after 1942 BF2 2142 Bad Company 1943 and Bad Company 2 that Dice could fix the hit box already nearly 7 years so far and they manage to make it WORSE? yea tired of that crap

I shot Black Haru dead on with an 870 3 times with magnum rounds didnt drop him aka center mass but 3 rounds from an M1911 will??? wtf???? in terms of damage thats not right and thats both times with him at full health so yea screw this shit the games more unbalanced and more fucked up now then it was at release and sadly most of this bullcrap stems from there latency checker and how it tries to PREDICT whats going to happen... Im sorry dice i am a human being not some shitty AI you programmed i highly doubt your server can predict what ill do when i do it to even make the overhead worthwhile seriously? you backend can predict when i fire a weapon what weapon ill switch to and fire yea sorry dont think so.

How about the 10 times to a stationary target to get a knife to frigging connect thats always fun oops i missed ooops i missed  oops i missed again 3 inches from the back of your skull when your not even moving


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 28, 2010)

So crazy.....wanna play??


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 28, 2010)

hell no ive uninstalled Badcompany 2 done with it untill Dice fixes the Hit registry bullshit.  Till then ill just play other games ive yet to finished like Bioshock 2 Darksiders, and a few others i got kicking around here


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Nov 28, 2010)

Ah well.. Ill be Carl Gustavin some bitches in the mean time if ya change your mind.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 28, 2010)

yea sadly thats what i had to do to actually kill people lately its gotten to the point i loathe playing cause i have to rely on that crutch. Who knows maybe just maybe ill load up Delta Force  and play that its so old but a tleast when you hit a target there dead.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea sadly thats what i had to do to actually kill people lately its gotten to the point i loathe playing cause i have to rely on that crutch. Who knows maybe just maybe ill load up Delta Force  and play that its so old but a tleast when you hit a target there dead.



You should move out of the forest and into civilization.  That will fix your latency issues.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 28, 2010)

well you pay off my $85k debt and find me a cheap place to live and i will hows that? yea didnt think so


----------



## Kursah (Nov 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well you pay off my $85k debt and find me a cheap place to live and i will hows that? yea didnt think so



Well make yourself $85k worth of useful to someone and that might happen! 

I picked up Arma 2 Combined Operations, gotta say it's been pretty interesting and a lot more technical, but with a few friends and a couple hours to kill it's been a blast. Dunno if it's still on sale on steam tho. Between this and the failure that is CoD BO...Arma 2 is a nice break and change of pace!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 28, 2010)

The only time I have hit registry problems that isn't just me sucking at aiming is when I snipe. And I already suck at sniping, so it really becomes an issue. Otherwise I drop people dead with ease, and even in normal, which is why I play there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well today was the last straw im done with Dice and EA games untill they offer me something with better hit detection aka no hide behind a steel beam and shoot throught it no snipe ppl through the top of a steel box etc etc list goes on along with just unloading clip after clip with hits supposedly registering but not doing damage. And i refuse to play BC2 at the LOWEST settings just so the game has a higher chance of registering my bullets hitting a target.
> 
> I am dead serious frigging Modern Warfare 2 has better hit detection in Peer 2 Peer then Bad Company 2 does with dedicated servers thats just bull, and i didnt buy my hardware so i can game at low settings as then the immersion factor is gone. Not to mention the hacking is still rampant on hardcore where bullets actually can kill people instead of needed 20-30 rounds to do the job seriously point blank and the fact is i HATE call of duty but man seriously you would think after 1942 BF2 2142 Bad Company 1943 and Bad Company 2 that Dice could fix the hit box already nearly 7 years so far and they manage to make it WORSE? yea tired of that crap
> 
> ...



I have never had really bad issues as you are mentioning, I see the knife issue but reg isn't to bad, I still kill people on core and hardcore relatively easy. I have noticed after the last update was that people that were noobs were getting more kills cause they changed alot of the bullet spreads.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 28, 2010)

Maybe this has been answered somewhere in the thread. But any reason why the server list is so short now?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Maybe this has been answered somewhere in the thread. But any reason why the server list is so short now?



less servers meeting your search criteria.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 29, 2010)

An update for my #1 fan:

twitter.com/zh1nt0:  "Unfortunately no release date or update today. We're very close here though and once I know the word, you know it too "


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 29, 2010)

Bugger all.
I was half expecting the new maps this last weekend.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't really care about new maps...I jsut want a patch that will kill off the cheaters.


----------



## boise49ers (Nov 29, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Bugger all.
> I was half expecting the new maps this last weekend.



I was thinking the same thing. Hoping they 
would give us a nice Thanksgiving Day surprise.


----------



## Marineborn (Nov 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I don't really care about new maps...I jsut want a patch that will kill off the cheaters.



agreed, they need to implement, IP/Hardware ban for all cheaters. therefor they cant just find another server


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2010)

Its to late for my love handle. I now pee sitting down.


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 29, 2010)

just bought the game on steam, and behold i cant find a single server, same shit i had to deal with almost a year ago, this is gonna be fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> just bought the game on steam, and behold i cant find a single server, same shit i had to deal with almost a year ago, this is gonna be fun



Thats weird! i just started the game up and had TONS of servers


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 29, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats weird! i just started the game up and had TONS of servers



haha, i just checked again and its all there now, i think someone is screwing with me


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 30, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post (dated Nov 24th?):  Update for Battlefield Bad Company 2 - PC and Xbox 360 



> * BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Nov 24, 2010, 08:31AM
> 
> *For PC users:*
> ...


According to this Time Zone Converter:

06:00:00 a.m. Tuesday November 30, 2010 in GMT converts to:

10:00:00 p.m. Monday November 29, 2010 in America/Los_Angeles
01:00:00 a.m. Tuesday November 30, 2010 in America/New_York


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 30, 2010)

Four minutes to red dot!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2010)

"Here is a complete list of all the fixes in the Xbox 360 Update:

- Acog and Red dot scope now equippable on MK-14 and G3.
- Fixed a bug on PC where the G3 would do less damage than intended."


whut, PC fix for 360?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 30, 2010)

So even if I don't buy the expansion, I still have to waste HDD space on the map data?  That is kinda fucked up.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So even if I don't buy the expansion, I still have to waste HDD space on the map data?  That is kinda fucked up.



just buy the stinkin expansion!


----------



## countcristo (Nov 30, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So even if I don't buy the expansion, I still have to waste HDD space on the map data?  That is kinda fucked up.



I'm right there with you tlm.  2.6 GB what?!  Before you know it, 5 years later, they'll offer it free like they did with Battlefield 2.  Unfortunately, I browse this site and live vicariously through you all about BC2 until I get my power supply back, which won't happen til forever because of stupid holidays!  Agh, oh well I should focus on school anyways.


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2010)

2,6 GB is super! To give sense to fiberglass 

No really, when is this coming, it's a week past that tweet...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> 2,6 GB is super! To give sense to fiberglass
> 
> No really, when is this coming, it's a week past that tweet...



mines been updating for an hour or so


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2010)

That 2,7 GB is actually a cloud network drive for DICE workers for their stuff ^^


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2010)

yep Mussels! Mine too, now. (Steam) ... Gotta get some beer from the supermaket before the battle


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

Updating!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 30, 2010)

sooooo.... even after this download, cant play it?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

Im going to pre purchase next week!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah damn I thought this included Map Pack 7 too. No official ETA on that?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 30, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah damn I thought this included Map Pack 7 too. No official ETA on that?



This does include map pack 7.  No official word, but I think they will unlock it tomorrow, after all of the servers are updated.

==================================================

In other news:

Specact "upgrades" for the PC for $5.50 USD



> SPECACT kit upgrades
> The SPECACT kit upgrades have arrived on PC! PC players can now change how their soldiers look on the battlefield with this additional downloadable content. With the 4 kit-specific unique uniforms and the camouflaged SPECACT personal M16A2, UMP-45, MG3 and a gun metal black M95 SNIPER, you have a visual edge on the Battlefield, showing that you’re a force to be reckoned with. Recruited strictly from other high-level Special Operations units such as Delta Force and Spetsnaz, the Special Activities groups – SPECACT – are the elite of the elite, used mainly for covert operations and other high-risk missions in areas where conventional troops cannot be used.
> 
> Requires Battlefield Bad Company 2 to play
> ...



This probably requires the new patch to work, and maybe an upgraded server, too.

==================================================

I'm hearing that with tihs patch, the all Bronze weapons acheivement is fixed for people that earned it some time ago, can anyone confirm?

==================================================


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> This does include map pack 7.  No official word, but I think they will unlock it tomorrow, after all of the servers are updated.
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> ...



6 bucks for skins? Are the crazy?!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 30, 2010)

nah there not crazy there customers are just stupid this is kinda why we dont have tools to edit Battlefield anymore even tho the tool set is still the same as BF2 etc just updated.

The Community at large produces better maps better skins etc but Dice and EA see $0 for it thus they do things the way they current are in order to bring in more money over the life of a game

besides it has to look bad when a modding team spends hours making some awesome stuff and shows up the highly paid artists and dev team in your employ upon which your charging for there content. Eitherway thank CoD series for making these kinds of transactions common place in FPS games. People just accept it and click buy these days.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 30, 2010)

zh1nt0:  "If you're experiencing crashes on the PC after having installed the latest Patch, make sure you update punkbuster."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

So, Vietnam is now on Steam, but does the Steam version include the 3 day head start? I looked on the EA store and all it says is "3 day head start", but it lists no actual date.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So, Vietnam is now on Steam, but does the Steam version include the 3 day head start? I looked on the EA store and all it says is "3 day head start", but it lists no actual date.



it looks like it does (the 19th vs the 22nd) *edit* mine actually says the 18th. 

btw


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So, Vietnam is now on Steam, but does the Steam version include the 3 day head start? I looked on the EA store and all it says is "3 day head start", but it lists no actual date.



I remember hearing something about a Dec 22nd release...


I already bought mine through teh EA store, so as soon as it unlocks, I'll be gone playing for a few days. Heh.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah the 21st I thought. An early Christmas gift of sorts.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, my Bad Company 2 is updating...Map pack?

Gonna pasly today, see if the hackers have got some just dessert.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> it looks like it does (the 19th vs the 22nd) *edit* mine actually says the 18th.
> 
> btw



Probably still get mine through Steam, also I believe over 9000 is originally from Oprah


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Probably still get mine through Steam, also I believe over 9000 is originally from Oprah



it should be the same date as EA store. also, I refuse to post oprah regardless.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

I spent the morning testing out the new scopes for the G3 and M14! It makes the G3 unstoppable! if you add magnum ammo and 4x scope, two hits to someone is insta death (Hardcore)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Nov 30, 2010)

That ticker message on your last screenshot "2 new multiplayer modes and 4 new maps".

What are these new multiplayer modes?  Am I forgetting something?

*Edit - I think it says "Medal of Honor" after the first part.*


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

New Multiplayer modes, good question there. I mighth ave to try out the G3 now, but I like Iron Sights, and the G3 with Iron Sights seems to have massive spray.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> That ticker message on your last screenshot "2 new multiplayer modes and 4 new maps".
> 
> What are these new multiplayer modes?  Am I forgetting something?
> 
> *Edit - I think it says "Medal of Honor" after the first part.*



It is for MOH, not BC2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Map Pack 7 is tomorrow! And look at that, Steam gets the 3 day head start, good news all around!

Trailer


> You wanted release dates for VIP Map Pack 7 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam? Why didn't you just say so?
> 
> No, seriously -- VIP Map Pack 7 goes live tomorrow! This is your chance to relive the awesomeness of fan favorite map Oasis, plus three more maps never before available in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 multiplayer. For a complete rundown of everything VIP Map Pack 7, here are some posts we prepared earlier.
> 
> ...



Source

----------------------------------------------

Holy crap, they are bringing back Oasis, thats awesome, that trailer is great, I'm really amped, I want to hop on and own now, but I'm busy, maybe in an hour....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

Probly in a week or so i will buy veitnam


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2010)

If they would get rid of the scoring and points system it would be nice. War is not a tennis championship. Something is so wrong here! 

Played a while and apart from autologon, nice, I didn't notice much.

Crazyeyes, yes. Mods are so much better than this canned gaming. I am still addicted to Forgotten Hope, for example, or Reality.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

If the game didnt have scoring or points then it would get old real fast


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> If they would get rid of the scoring and points system it would be nice. War is not a tennis championship. Something is so wrong here!
> 
> Played a while and apart from autologon, nice, I didn't notice much.
> 
> Crazyeyes, yes. Mods are so much better than this canned gaming. I am still addicted to Forgotten Hope, for example, or Reality.



The points are fine, the game still requires strategy and thats what matters.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> War is not a tennis championship.



Hell no it's not.  Tennis is for pussies.  And don't even get me started on soccer.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright, I'm pissed. Just did a server search, every server in the US with more than 5 playerso n right now for Conquest. Is either 24/7 Atcama, 24/7 Arica, Mixed Mode, or Noobs Only. 0 servers over with more than 5 playing that are just full random conquest... really getting sick of the 1000 Atcama servers, almost wantto just buy a server again, but no money atm, guess I'll just play on Euro servers, thats some BS.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Alright, I'm pissed. Just did a server search, every server in the US with more than 5 playerso n right now for Conquest. Is either 24/7 Atcama, 24/7 Arica, Mixed Mode, or Noobs Only. 0 servers over with more than 5 playing that are just full random conquest... really getting sick of the 1000 Atcama servers, almost wantto just buy a server again, but no money atm, guess I'll just play on Euro servers, thats some BS.



hmm i just stopped playing and my server list had a BUNCH of hardcore servers with 20+ people in there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

i would love to see a game like BC2 get rid of the lame points system. only children care how they measure up in online gaming. if you get rid of the points then you actually have people playing who want to win rather than rack up silly achievements. i see people all the time who simply will not get involved in a firefight so that they can preserve their K/D ratio. those are the people who go 12/1 but have 500 points. meanwhile my K/D is something like 10/15 but i have 2500 points. i am doing most of the work!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmm i just stopped playing and my server list had a BUNCH of hardcore servers with 20+ people in there.



Yeah, I don't play HC. I don't mind HC with assists on, but norm HC just isn't much fun to me. And on a side note, update your PB just incase, I was just on a 29/2 round and got kicked because PB said it wasn't updated :/ there goes an ace pin...



Easy Rhino said:


> i would love to see a game like BC2 get rid of the lame points system. only children care how they measure up in online gaming. if you get rid of the points then you actually have people playing who want to win rather than rack up silly achievements. i see people all the time who simply will not get involved in a firefight so that they can preserve their K/D ratio. those are the people who go 12/1 but have 500 points. meanwhile my K/D is something like 10/15 but i have 2500 points. i am doing most of the work!



I do see what your saying, and it sucks that some people play like that. But thats just how it is, I'd rather keep the points for personal stat tracking, it's interesting to see how changes effect me. But KDR doesn't change how I play, even with my KDR dropping under 1.5 for like 2 months, I was actually scoring more points am minute, and killing more people. And without stats, it would have been hard to prove, but I knew something was going on with some hack that allowed people to see everyone (but not headshot script), because since then my KDR has gone back up, yet my other stats haven't changed.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i would love to see a game like BC2 get rid of the lame points system. only children care how they measure up in online gaming. if you get rid of the points then you actually have people playing who want to win rather than rack up silly achievements. i see people all the time who simply will not get involved in a firefight so that they can preserve their K/D ratio. those are the people who go 12/1 but have 500 points. meanwhile my K/D is something like 10/15 but i have 2500 points. i am doing most of the work!



I hear ya on that one...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2010)

I like the point system. Its not like we are fighting in a real conflict.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

IMO, the only points that should be given out are for capturing flags, blowing up mcom stations, following group orders and working as a team. everything else is just useless for a game that is supposed to be team driven, not stats driven.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> IMO, the only points that should be given out are for capturing flags, blowing up mcom stations, following group orders and working as a team. everything else is just useless for a game that is supposed to be team driven, not stats driven.



Easy way to fix it is to give bonus points for time in conflict. Maybe a 15 second cooldown on leaving combat, so you can chain together combat time, and when an enemy fires a bullet and is within 50 yards of you (or you are struck by a bullet from someone far away) combat refreshes. 

Killing people in very helpful to a team, just not helpful if people want to lounge around and not cap things or support their squad in combat.

And if they wanted to add some comedy in, put in a c-c-c-combo breaker, if you kill someone who had a active combat bonus going, so that promotes not just hiding in range of people, but venturing out to kill them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

erixx said:


> I am still addicted to Forgotten Hope



FH1 or 2?


----------



## erixx (Nov 30, 2010)

FH2 all the way!!!!!! Who the hell makes the maps, they are top class!!!!!


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 30, 2010)

spotted out a test server in my browser earlier. got a chance to play oasis for about 15 minutes before it was pulled. I like the layout, quite a lot actually. 

the lighting is a lot better too, seems to be less glare.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> IMO, the only points that should be given out are for capturing flags, blowing up mcom stations, following group orders and working as a team. everything else is just useless for a game that is supposed to be team driven, not stats driven.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Easy way to fix it is to give bonus points for time in conflict. Maybe a 15 second cooldown on leaving combat, so you can chain together combat time, and when an enemy fires a bullet and is within 50 yards of you (or you are struck by a bullet from someone far away) combat refreshes.
> 
> Killing people in very helpful to a team, just not helpful if people want to lounge around and not cap things or support their squad in combat.
> 
> And if they wanted to add some comedy in, put in a c-c-c-combo breaker, if you kill someone who had a active combat bonus going, so that promotes not just hiding in range of people, but venturing out to kill them.



yeah but you have to consider human nature.  people are not naturally team players, it appeals to companies' bottom lines to put in features that push the individual, as pushing a team to work together is a difficult thing.

focusing points solely on team play would, imo, simply make more players lose interest.


----------



## caleb (Nov 30, 2010)

Its not the points. BC2 is simply not as intense as BF2 was. Im a little scared that BF3 will have the same slowdown in close combat. The medic defib feels like its an alpha stage game compared to how BF2 felt etc. I hope they remove that slow downs in everything for BF3.
And there is nothing like a few good screenshots of owning a noob server eh ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 30, 2010)

^ True but do you still play BF2. It just feels so clunky, for lack of a better term and older games like BF1942 are even clunkier.


----------



## Black Haru (Nov 30, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah but you have to consider human nature.  people are not naturally team players, it appeals to companies' bottom lines to put in features that push the individual, as pushing a team to work together is a difficult thing.
> 
> focusing points solely on team play would, imo, simply make more players lose interest.



I think a "team play" game mod would be fun. conquest, but with points only given for teamwork, and the only stats shown are win loss.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> I think a "team play" game mod would be fun. conquest, but with points only given for teamwork, and the only stats shown are win loss.



this is why i only play squad rush. it requires the most team work.


----------



## ShogoXT (Nov 30, 2010)

I havent really followed this thread much, but I still play the game quite a bit. I get ace pin in alot of my games oddly. I dont think the row of snipers on the cliff side understand how much they are butchering their own score by sitting there DOING NOTHING. Not only that, but they are bad shoots too. I hear wizzing all the time but nothing ever hits. Just keep movin. 

I also hate the popular weapons. People with 8 gold stars with CG, AN-94, M60, and of course the n00b tube, are all pretty lame in my eyes. 

Its been proven that people with those weapons have it easy and it doesnt make you good. For that reason I have been trying to get a gold star with all my guns at least. Finished medic already along with almost assault and engineer. 

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/ShogoXT

Bleh accuracy 22%? Doesnt sound very good.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 1, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ True but do you still play BF2. It just feels so clunky, for lack of a better term and older games like BF1942 are even clunkier.



Not to mention even with newer hardware the load times suckass !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

digibucc said:


> yeah but you have to consider human nature.  people are not naturally team players, it appeals to companies' bottom lines to put in features that push the individual, as pushing a team to work together is a difficult thing.
> 
> focusing points solely on team play would, imo, simply make more players lose interest.



Agreed, there really isn't a middle ground that works for both. But I do a lot of killing, and a lot of teamwork, and some reward for the killing matters, especially if you have your team on your shoulders, because sometimes you have to do it all yourself, and you are the team, it sucks, but I've carried teams and it's very hard.



Easy Rhino said:


> this is why i only play squad rush. it requires the most team work.



Yeah, I agree with that, SR is very team work oriented, but the problem is, with so few people, some very simple tactics work.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2010)

ShogoXT said:


> I havent really followed this thread much, but I still play the game quite a bit. I get ace pin in alot of my games oddly. I dont think the row of snipers on the cliff side understand how much they are butchering their own score by sitting there DOING NOTHING. Not only that, but they are bad shoots too. I hear wizzing all the time but nothing ever hits. Just keep movin.
> 
> I also hate the popular weapons. People with 8 gold stars with CG, AN-94, M60, and of course the n00b tube, are all pretty lame in my eyes.
> 
> ...



I will take my AN-94 anyday.  I am one of the people that others copycat after a while.  If you want some come get some.



Easy Rhino said:


> this is why i only play squad rush. it requires the most team work.



Tactics?  I win squad rush by getting one person to wait until I kill everyone, then arm the box untouched...after they kill that last dude.  It is too easy for a single person to break Squad Rush.

It takes at least 4 TPU members on one side to break a 32 man conquest server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

ShogoXT said:


> I havent really followed this thread much, but I still play the game quite a bit. I get ace pin in alot of my games oddly. I dont think the row of snipers on the cliff side understand how much they are butchering their own score by sitting there DOING NOTHING. Not only that, but they are bad shoots too. I hear wizzing all the time but nothing ever hits. Just keep movin.
> 
> I also hate the popular weapons. *People with 8 gold stars with CG, AN-94, M60, and of course the n00b tube, are all pretty lame in my eyes.*
> 
> ...



I have plat in CG, RPG-7, and 40MM. It doesnt matter if there noobish cause that 10K points per plat adds up when your on your way to lvl 50


----------



## Bow (Dec 1, 2010)

Just 5-6 left an I will have every gold star.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Bow said:


> Just 5-6 left an I will have every gold star.



I have had a Gold Star with every weapon since like level 26ish.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

well i tired that latency fix t2cr sent me on teamspeak via editing the ini file it works sorta it allowed me a good 5min round with a postiive kill death on a horrible horrible team but after that i got kicked and get nothing but the EA cannot contact server error. and out of 4093 servers in my search only 2 of them had people and only 1 person at that. I give up guys looks like ill have to magically wait for some other game company to provide a decent multiplayer game that dosent have a latency checker and overs consistant hit detection.

and for those that ask yes i re installed BC2 just to test this out cause i just couldnt help myself


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i tired that latency fix t2cr sent me on teamspeak via editing the ini file it works sorta it allowed me a good 5min round with a postiive kill death on a horrible horrible team but after that i got kicked and get nothing but the EA cannot contact server error. and out of 4093 servers in my search only 2 of them had people and only 1 person at that. I give up guys looks like ill have to magically wait for some other game company to provide a decent multiplayer game that dosent have a latency checker and overs consistant hit detection.
> 
> and for those that ask yes i re installed BC2 just to test this out cause i just couldnt help myself



LOL crazy come on, you have had some of the worst luck with the game! ive had some small issues but nothing of what you have talked of here late. I just logged on and got like over 500+ servers with people playing


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2010)

iirc, crazys problem is his internet. he's stuck with crap net, and the game doesnt like it.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> iirc, crazys problem is his internet. he's stuck with crap net, and the game doesnt like it.



it is a bit of a latency whore isn't it.

played a server and was ace today simply because the checker decided I was a perfect shot. bullets that clearly should not have landed, did.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

really so 100ms or below at a range of 2750 miles is crap? or does BC2 really need more then 512kbps upload and 2mbps download speeds

considering these were done at peak usage in my region id say there shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2010)

then you should have no problem with the games. my results are about on par with that and i see dozens of servers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

yet with the above on nearly every server i have to aim 2 soldiers lengths behind a target to hit them ive tried with and without router running just the modem done tests hell even had a buddy help me out by running Call Of Duty MW2 on my rig in multiplayer and in Peer 2 Peer type multiplayer the hit detection is better worst part is it WASNT this bad untill they started patching and messing with the hit detection etc back when the game first came out i had alot less issues in terms of bullets hitting targets.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yet with the above on nearly every server i have to aim 2 soldiers lengths behind a target to hit them ive tried with and without router running just the modem done tests hell even had a buddy help me out by running Call Of Duty MW2 on my rig in multiplayer and in Peer 2 Peer type multiplayer the hit detection is better worst part is it WASNT this bad untill they started patching and messing with the hit detection etc back when the game first came out i had alot less issues in terms of bullets hitting targets.



try this

http://pingtest.net/

This is mine with 3 people online, and some low speed torrents going. Game still runs fine like this.






I'm expecting to see yours with either bad jitter, or some packet loss.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

2750 mile distance still under 100ms ping with almost 0 jitter







as i said manually adding latency variables to the ini file worked for all of 5mins in 1 match before EA's servers started freaking out going back to the default ini means servers work correctly again but i get the shitty hit detection cant seem to win in this situation


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2010)

then something else has to be messing with it. you might be connecting to servers too far away, for example.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjeBjdeWt-0&feature=related

thats what my hit detection is like on stationary targets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXssPP_Zgbo&feature=related

thats moving targets in general same thing applies all the time ive had to resort to rocket whoring due to splace damage = kills

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7A1URGhyM0&feature=related

another common example of what i see alot lol

yet when i loaded up an in my opinion inferior game running on an inferior infastructure aka MW2 + peer 2 peer i had no issues dropping enemies mostly its just the damn latency checker DICE has built into BC2 im not the only person who has an issue with it its a mixed bag affecting some more then others it dosent seem to have a pegged fix or way to make it dissappear so looks like im pretty much screwed.

unless of course the moderator from down under has a magic cure all for the game as almost no other game i have or play has latency issues of this nature.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 1, 2010)

New update maps pack for BFBC2 and fixes

guys new update available now, first maps pack with some fixes and it's 2.5GB

here is info's and video
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...-7-and-battlefield-bad-company-2-vietn.aspx##


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...pdate-for-battlefield-bad-company-2-pc.aspx##
and this is direct download link for EXE patch


http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/Static/BFBC2_PC_Client_R10_602574_Patch.exe


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 2750 mile distance still under 100ms ping with almost 0 jitter
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net/result/29236344.png
> 
> as i said manually adding latency variables to the ini file worked for all of 5mins in 1 match before EA's servers started freaking out going back to the default ini means servers work correctly again but i get the shitty hit detection cant seem to win in this situation



Any packet lose?

My results
















0 packets lost.  Jitter never more than 4.

Maybe that 14 jitter and/or packet lose is the issue.


Still no word from EA or that dude about my D-tags from the contest.


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

Another 2,5 (2.5) GB download? Come on! No way. That was 2 days ago, and it was the patch, not the map pack!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2010)

erixx said:


> Another 2,5 (2.5) GB download? Come on! No way. That was 2 days ago, and it was the patch, not the map pack!



The last patch was approx. 800 MB.  And the only reason it was that big was because they completedly overhauled the hit detection and registry of very weapon and way to die.  Which was kinda pointless cause it didn't change much of anything in game related to this issue for most.  

I don't know what you downloaded.


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey man, the forums chatter was 2,5 GB, Steam did not inform me of the size, I didn't check. It was 800 MB? Ok. But fact is patch is out, map pack not until later today.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Crazy, I think the issue is your upload, your under 0.50mb/s, thats pretty low, your DL is good.



ShogoXT said:


> I also hate the popular weapons. People with 8 gold stars with CG, AN-94, M60, and of course the n00b tube, are all pretty lame in my eyes.



The weapon band wagon is old. Guns like the XM8 and the M416 are as good if not better than the AN-94 (and look your top weapon is the M416), The PKM, MG3, MG36 are as good (actually the PKM is better than the M60 right now). The tubes, I kind of agree with, but the basic weapon band wagons, eh every kit has its stand out weapons, but not just a single weapon is the only answer anymore.


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

A twit: "Unfortunately, Map Pack 7 has been delayed pending a server update to correct a minor issue with the release of the new maps. There is no ETA just yet but hopefully we'll have more information later today."


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sad, but not too sad as I would assume a last minute delay means it will only be a few days.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 1, 2010)

> zh1nt0
> How can something be "delayed" for something you didn't even know the actual time on? Map Pack 7 is out when it's out. about 2 hours ago via TweetDeck


I dont know what to think


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

Well I get an ingame message that today 1st december it should be out, lol


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

BTW, LaughingMan, please, seriously, check your stuff before pressing the trigger, you know the routine.
LOL

From the official bf2 blog:
"For PC users:
Hey, Battlefield fans! As the title says, there is an update coming for the PC platform, and it contains multiple changes to the game.
This update is in preparation for Map Pack 7 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam which is why the update will be approximately 2,6 GB in size. some of the fixes for the Xbox 360  were already rolled out in the previous PC patch. To see a full description, click here."


----------



## caleb (Dec 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Crazy, I think the issue is your upload, your under 0.50mb/s, thats pretty low, your DL is good.



No it is not


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

caleb said:


> No it is not



No whats not, his DL, his UL? Pretty vague there. If your saying his DL isn't good, then I'm not sure what the comparison is, 10mb/s down is more than enough, and if your saying I'm wrong about his UL, less than 1mb/s up is not very fast, I had 0.25mb/s up and that wasn't enough enough for my Magicjack to make non-laggy phone calls.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No whats not, his DL, his UL? Pretty vague there. If your saying his DL isn't good, then I'm not sure what the comparison is, 10mb/s down is more than enough, and if your saying I'm wrong about his UL, less than 1mb/s up is not very fast, I had 0.25mb/s up and that wasn't enough enough for my Magicjack to make non-laggy phone calls.



512Kb upload (0.5Mb) is enough for BC2, if thats all he's doing on the line.

His problem isnt his network bandwidth or quality as first assumed, hes proved that.


If anything, the problem is the servers he plays on, the game (odd since no one else cares) or just him being a fussy pants with how he aims.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

.5 is going to be bare minimum for BC2 for close to local servers. I think it's a combo of aiming and the speeds.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> .5 is going to be bare minimum for BC2 for close to local servers. I think it's a combo of aiming and the speeds.



no way. tons of aussie gamers dont even get half that for their upload speeds (1500k/256k is extremely common here) - BC2 aint that bandwidth intensive.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats impressive, like I said, I had laggy phone calls on 256k, it's the sole reason I upgraded my internet.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 1, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  VIP Map Pack 7 Maps are now playable on all 3 platforms


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, they flip flopped during the night? I'm joining an Oasis right now!  Seems only Euro servers have the new maps up.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 1, 2010)

A preview of what to expect if you want to be the first to play the new maps:


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

VIP Map Pack 7 Maps are now playable on all 3 platforms http://bit.ly/hEV8Sq

Congrats to Gully. I didnt see the prev. page before posting this here!


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

make sure to update Punkbuster. i was kicked in 1 minute.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

I was just on a server with the new map harvest day and i kid you not, almost the whole entire team besides me and two other dudes got banned for PBhacks!!! (was 12 people when i joined, left when it was just me and two others)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I was just on a server with the new map harvest day and i kid you not, almost the whole entire team besides me and two other dudes got banned for PBhacks!!! (was 12 people when i joined, left when it was just me and two others)



I believe that, was just playing Oasis and in 1 map I got more 1 shot body shots from a Sniper using the M95 that I have ever got in my life. This guy was like a mind reader, I watched him come rushing out of a building. As I was watching him he was running left about 50 yards out from me, all of a sudden he stops sprinting, and turns and looks right at me. No way he should have ever seen me, and why did he come out sprinting then stop all of a sudden.

He got mad and said he seen blood fly off someone and they didn't die, then I called him on his 1 shots, every single time I seen him, and knowing exactly where people are, and he didn't respond.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL i hope punk buster keeps up with these hackers! I hope hacker makers die by shitting out razerblades


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

i have seen that many many times, and explained it as them being jobless gamingkiddies that move their mouses like a part of their body, apart from a good speaker setup, but it is still crazy how this can be done, as it is like you say: turn and kill.

If this is a reported cheat I will start acting differently... like joining their team and TK him until the ban


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

erixx said:


> i have seen that many many times, and explained it as them being jobless gamingkiddies that move their mouses like a part of their body, apart from a good speaker setup, but it is still crazy how this can be done, as it is like you say: turn and kill.
> 
> If this is a reported cheat I will start acting differently... like joining their team and TK him until the ban



Oh, twitch reflexes are explainable. But with twitch reflexes you aren't sprinting out of a building in a direction (that means you have a goal in mind). Since you can't fire your weapon while sprinting, twitchers don't do it. But to sprint, then stop and look dead on at me when I'm about 100 degrees to his left. Not twitching there, didn't jitter one bit, turn 1 shot dead. Also the fact that I wasn't moving, I was sitting crouched, just seen him cap the flag, was waiting till he left, had been in that spot motionless for about 20 seconds. If he had seen me before he would have just 1 shot me anyways and no one else on his team was remotely close.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 1, 2010)

Is it possible the some other person on his team, that was far away, spotted you and you suddenly showed up on his mini map?
*Edit:  and you had a bright red triangle over your head?*


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh, twitch reflexes are explainable. But with twitch reflexes you aren't sprinting out of a building in a direction (that means you have a goal in mind). Since you can't fire your weapon while sprinting, twitchers don't do it. But to sprint, then stop and look dead on at me when I'm about 100 degrees to his left. Not twitching there, didn't jitter one bit, turn 1 shot dead. Also the fact that I wasn't moving, I was sitting crouched, just seen him cap the flag, was waiting till he left, had been in that spot motionless for about 20 seconds. If he had seen me before he would have just 1 shot me anyways and no one else on his team was remotely close.



it only takes a basic understanding of a game's mechanics to be able to pick out hacking/bugging.   if there was one person on these forums whose opinion i would trust regarding experiencing a hacker, it'd be kurgan.

he gets deep into these games, understanding distances and velocities and hit boxes better than any of us, and he is also highly skilled to boot.  

I have been in similar situations but had to chalk it up to them being more skilled - however with kurgan's skill and knowledge of the game, I would take his word over any others if he says someone was hacking.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Is it possible the some other person on his team, that was far away, spotted you and you suddenly showed up on his mini map?
> *Edit:  and you had a bright red triangle over your head?*



This is true! thats why i love hardcore so you cant have your little buddies spot me out like wheres waldo!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Is it possible the some other person on his team, that was far away, spotted you and you suddenly showed up on his mini map?
> *Edit:  and you had a bright red triangle over your head?*



Doubtful as I was on the side of Oasis facing the water with no objectives on my side, and the land across the water was clear of snipers, also I was in a cluster of buildings.

Plus this guy seemed to do this numerous times, that was just the one that really got me. I killed him maybe 4 times out of the 20 times I seen him, and everytime I did kill him, he also killed me. He no scoped me when I was within 5 yards of him, in about 2 - 3 seconds 7 times. I mean if it was legit, thats the luckiest damn shot ever and they call me Jiggles, I have hot feet as I'm a knifer and I am very mobile at close range.

-------------

Anyways, the new maps, Oasis really hasn't been changed at all, sadly it's missing 1 flag, so the maps smaller than when it was on BC1. Harvest day is missing 1 flag, and they changed around where the flags are a little bit and changed some buildings. I want to try Heavy Metal, but it will have to wait till after college.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is true! thats why i love hardcore so you cant have your little buddies spot me out like wheres waldo!



I just did exactly that for two entire rounds.  I came in second the first time with 11/3, but 1355 for points.  The second round I was 5/0 with over 1000 points to.  That is how you play RECON.

In Hardcore, Recon transforms into Snipers and Useless Asshats.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 1, 2010)

Good times guys, I should be on again later.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Good times guys, I should be on again later.



Next time we do Hardcore for AK's sake....which means Kurgan is not playing.  :shadedshu


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 1, 2010)

Weaksauce.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Next time we do Hardcore for AK's sake....which means Kurgan is not playing.  :shadedshu



Core was ok, i think my lag was messing with me bad, as a sinper i was watching people and vehicles skip across the screen


----------



## Paintface (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NIP2SM/?tag=tec06d-20

BAd company 2 only $20 on amazon now, for those who plan to get it or gift it to friends in anticipation of the vietnam expansion pack


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 1, 2010)

mmmmmmmmm tacos. and new maps, this shall be fun, BRING BACK BOCAGE and EL ALEMEIN DAMMIT!!!! DO IT NOW!~!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Next time we do Hardcore for AK's sake....which means Kurgan is not playing.  :shadedshu



 I might jump on if really bored, but it just feels like an unfinished mode, death = grey screen? Recon Balls aren't really worth it, Health Packs aren't worth waiting around to heal. Everyone likes to hide. And I just did this numerous times today on Core, but 1 shot body shots with the M95 at 300+ yards on Core, I know people said 1 shot body shots don't really happen in HC, but if I was just doing it in Core, I don't even like that though. Also I like spotting for team work, and I like my minimap for rezzes, and the extra HP doesn't bother me one bit as I'll drop them either way.



Paintface said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002NIP2SM/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> BAd company 2 only $20 on amazon now, for those who plan to get it or gift it to friends in anticipation of the vietnam expansion pack



Thats the universal price for it on PC now, Walmart and Steam both have it at that price, it's a steal.



Marineborn said:


> mmmmmmmmm tacos. and new maps, this shall be fun, BRING BACK BOCAGE and EL ALEMEIN DAMMIT!!!! DO IT NOW!~!



El Alemein, so want that map back.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

I want this back 











and i want the map to be the same damn size none of this super tiny map crap i want Karkand full on with destruction baby id duct tape my mouth shut so i cant complain and reinstall the game if they gave Karkand back


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 1, 2010)

That seriously took like 15 min to cross on foot, if my tank got blown up in the desert, I just commited suicide, DC maps make Heavy Metal look small.


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2010)

Both of you are touching my softspots!! hahaha

And did you realise that the BC2 version of Karland does not have any high buildings?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

whatever the maps name is its a fail version of karkand  i want the REAL karkand map with destruction make it happen dice so i can duct tape my mouth shut and play your shitty game lag an all because i want to drop every building in the city to the ground


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 1, 2010)

I played the new maps today and I think all 4 are great. But my only problem is with Cold War, in the beginning (in my opinion) it's worse than Port Valdez when it comes to base raping. 

Other than that everything is great. MP7 + Vietnam (which I purchased on steam) will bring more life back to bc2


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 1, 2010)

CrazyEyeReaper you are the absolute best on this forum for not using punctuation in your sentences, paragraphs, wall texts. No one, not even non-english speaking members can top you! LOL. You crack me up. I read your sentences and I actually feel like you speak this way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

sadly i do speak this way im a without a doubt a bag of hot air 

facts about crazyeyes:

1. He sucks at using the English language.
2. no seriously he really sucks at speaking, typing, texting, or any variation of with the English language.
3. total rage aholic avoid contact with at every possible encounter.
4. lives in the sticks, boonies, no mans land.
5. Is probably white american trailer trash.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

the rest fill in as needed eitherway in truth its a forum im usually here after work tired and pissed off and in general im not writing an essay or book, as such i seldom use proper punctuation got a problem speak up now ill take a mental note then immediately forget it for you.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 1, 2010)

Does your humorous skills of the English language reflect/affect your BC2 gameplay? lol

If someone shoots you in the game, do you make it your mission to some how choke the cunt with a broom stick? lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 1, 2010)

He doesn't play anymore, he uber rage quitted sand uninstalled BC2.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 1, 2010)

But but but but??!?!!! We have new map pack D: and Vietnam is right around the corner!

He can use the flamethrower when he's raging.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2010)

nope.... but i would be lying if i said i didnt try this in said situations.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LOL at the flame thrower i can see it now "WTF hes in the MIDDLE OF THE DAMN FLAME AND ISNT DYING  RAAAAAAAAAGGGE!!!!!!"


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

Nah, I don't think flamethrower is the answer to rage. A big fatty is the answer to rage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2010)

lol yea... dosent work for me


----------



## Wile E (Dec 2, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol yea... dosent work for me



Hmmm, well then, perhaps a Zanax or 2?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2010)

nah give me a beer and a hooker under my desk and ill chill


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

The shooting shall commence! Whos with me?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2010)

if the game ever updates ill try i reinstalled and am 90% complete on the update gonna test some new settings


----------



## Glazierman (Dec 2, 2010)

If it will ever update medal of Honor just finished updating along side of BFBC2 and it's not evan 1/4 of the way through DAMN!


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No whats not, his DL, his UL? Pretty vague there. If your saying his DL isn't good, then I'm not sure what the comparison is, 10mb/s down is more than enough, and if your saying I'm wrong about his UL, less than 1mb/s up is not very fast, I had 0.25mb/s up and that wasn't enough enough for my Magicjack to make non-laggy phone calls.



No his upload is not the problem. 
Here read more about how much bandwidth you actually need.
http://wiki.unrealadmin.org/Netspeed_Tutorial_(UT)

This is UT but this is similar for shooter games.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 2, 2010)

My only negative feed back is the god damn crash to desktop.


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2010)

Oasis kinda smells like road to jalalabad at start. I have a feeling BF3 is really gonna be something if they give us the right toys and maps.
But really so many fkn camper sniper wannabe noobz its impossible to play matches on some decent objective oriented teamplay.


----------



## erixx (Dec 2, 2010)

I would say "fkn run and gunner that cross the frontlines everywhere like crazy banzais with the only hope that respawn is always an option... 

Make respawn a server option (set to certain limit or deactivated) and you would actually see a realistic game. Of course this needs a nice deathcam mechanism to make it entertaining for the "dead squad", lol


----------



## caleb (Dec 2, 2010)

We don't want realism from BF games we want loads of fun packed with fast action.


----------



## erixx (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes : ) But I am still trying hard to find it funny that when I advance carefully and trying to act like a soldier would, BUT then I also see people respawning FROM A TEAMMATES MATERNAL BODY in the field....  ?!?!?! and then I see a guy switching guns and pistols like crazy, bunnyhop and then leave a building using A FUKKING PARACHUTE.... It is not funny, unless you are still in a kindergarten.... I jump without chute, like an adult, hahaahaha

Fortunately we get open maps with more than 1 or 2 corridors so usually I avoid the mess. My personal goal always is and will be: stay alive as long as possible, help the team, and kill without being seen much. Maybe it is because I play to relax myself, not to prove anyone that I am the true übersoldier of doom, LOL 
Rant over, now everybody go play as you like best!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the new maps except for Heavy Metal, or whatever the giant open field one is called. That is purely a Engineer/Tank/Heli or Sniper map. Oasis is cool, probably my favorite of the new maps. So many hiding spots and lots of buildings to blow up.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 2, 2010)

I bought the retail DVD or Bad Company 2. On the back of the cover, it says that I have free DLC until April 11, 2011 with a one-time code. Does this mean that I can get Vietnam for free or is this one-time code good for map packs and the sort?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2010)

Just for the map packs, etc...4 new maps went live yesterday, for example.


Vietnam is an EXPANSION, not a MAP PACK. Like Northern Strike for 2142.


----------



## erixx (Dec 2, 2010)

Tank you, ZenZim, sorry, thank you! Heavy Metal is the best, or at least it is really different. It shows that without real teamwork you can't get tru. As the map is DEEP, if you mange to get through, it means nothing without backup. Covering fire, diversion actions, air+armor+infantery...  but in reality it ends up being a racing map, often.. should be 60x60 players with 10 tanks on each side Mmmm


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 2, 2010)

"- Acog and Red dot scope now equippable on MK-14 and G3."

From the PC patch. I guess they actually are listening.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

One thing that I really love about BC2 is, ironically, one of the factors that helps diminish squad based teamwork: being able to spawn on any squad member.  I love it.  But in BF2, being able to only spawn on the squad leader had two important points.  First, you did all you could to keep him alive, especially deep in enemy territory.  Secondly, it stratisfied leadership within the squad, giving squad members more direction and a clear cut purpose.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Spawning on a Squad member rather than a Squad leader doesn't diminish team work, it just makes it a bit easier to accomplish teamwork.


----------



## erixx (Dec 2, 2010)

good points there alex!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2010)

I won't argue that it doesn't make spawning easier.  It definiately changes the dynamics and priorities versus a squad leader spawn.  I can remember some heated times trying to change kits to revive squad leaders to keep a capture point alive.  Plus, it was neat to hear "Spawn green" or "spawning green."

You are also accustomed to playing in a TS environment.  For the silent ones of us, it is a dramatic difference.  I imagine most players use other squad members only as roving spawn points with little thought behind it.

EDIT:  Thanks, erixx.  Don't get me wrong, when I play BF2, now, I feel restricted by the single spawn point.  But, for me, it made things much more visceral.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 2, 2010)

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  "We are currently experiencing issues with #BFBC2 VIP Map Packs. We are working to resolve it ASAP."

Edit:

twitter.com/OfficialBFBC2:  "#BFBC2 VIP Map Packs are now functioning properly. Get back to the Battlefield, soldiers!"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would just like to share this epic picture with everyone here, tonight Marineborn had to have set some sort of record. This is a full match, no kills, 16 deaths... 0 points, was so funny.









MT Alex said:


> I won't argue that it doesn't make spawning easier.  It definiately changes the dynamics and priorities versus a squad leader spawn.  I can remember some heated times trying to change kits to revive squad leaders to keep a capture point alive.  Plus, it was neat to hear "Spawn green" or "spawning green."
> 
> You are also accustomed to playing in a TS environment.  For the silent ones of us, it is a dramatic difference.  I imagine most players use other squad members only as roving spawn points with little thought behind it.



I always pick up kits, you got to, I always thank opposite team Assault players for coming to me and dieing, it's like god delivered me an ammo box. I play Medic a lot so I'm the one doing the reviving, but if it isn't me, I'll swap to a Medic kit to revive anyone, even if they aren't in my Squad, just part of team play. My goal is to keep everyone alive, so it doesn't feel all too much different to me mostly because of that.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would just like to share this epic picture with everyone here, tonight Marineborn had to have set some sort of record. This is a full match, no kills, 16 deaths... 0 points, was so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> .



haha, I don't think that's his map. he was mad at me cause I was 12-2 with chopper in the last 10 min. of his game on it. kept rocketing him.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 3, 2010)

Do i spy crazyeyesreaper in that pic? how was his gaming tonight?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 3, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I won't argue that it doesn't make spawning easier.  It definiately changes the dynamics and priorities versus a squad leader spawn.  I can remember some heated times trying to change kits to revive squad leaders to keep a capture point alive.  Plus, it was neat to hear "Spawn green" or "spawning green."
> 
> You are also accustomed to playing in a TS environment.  For the silent ones of us, it is a dramatic difference.  I imagine most players use other squad members only as roving spawn points with little thought behind it.
> 
> EDIT:  Thanks, erixx.  Don't get me wrong, when I play BF2, now, I feel restricted by the single spawn point.  But, for me, it made things much more visceral.



I liked the spawn method with BF2. When I was SL I held back and provided reinforcements for the squad and I'd go a medic so I could bring teammates back whearas in BC2 people spawn on you simply because your near the action and just go running in not caring if the spawn point dies.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks that pic is helpful for nicks to add some of you guys in game. 

BTW Kurgan a search attempt for "1Kurgan1" was inputting 01 instead of simply 1 (wtf?) and just "Kurgan" found many but not you. Ill have to try again (and please clean your list out!)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 3, 2010)

I am done for real this time.  I am not getting back on until they stabilize this shit.  I just played on one of the worst servers I have ever had the displeasure to be on.  Between the shit team, TKing (on purpose the little $&%^s), and being disconnected every time I got the top of the list of players.

*Cold War is a terrible map for Rush.  It is small, clusters, too much snow, it is bright as hell.

*The Old Warriors modified server is also bullshit.  The admin is a dickless child, the players are sad and weak.  Just a down right crap server.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 3, 2010)

Let me know next time you guys play


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 3, 2010)

And since I am raging.  I want zh1nt0 to have someone contact me about the D-tag award thing.  I know he is a busy person, but I am sure EA has thousands of people that work in customer service that can shoot me an e-mail or phone call.  They have my info.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> haha, I don't think that's his map. he was mad at me cause I was 12-2 with chopper in the last 10 min. of his game on it. kept rocketing him.



Yeah as soon as I seen you on the other team I told him to expect you in a chopper. It got aggravating, my last 4 deaths I spawned at B and it placed me way South by the damn windmill, way away from the town. And I could never make it to the town on foot, 3 spawns in a row way out there, was useless, wanted to get the AA gun. But once we hit a ground pounder server me and him felt much more at home and tore it up  Though was funny to see him get blown up by buggys with C4.

Also I think they need to fix the vehicle smoke though. It's really easy to trace a bad pilot, and extremely difficult to trace a good one. Especially trace a good one twice before smoke comes off cool down.



brandonwh64 said:


> Do i spy crazyeyesreaper in that pic? how was his gaming tonight?



He was doing good.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I am done for real this time.  I am not getting back on until they stabilize this shit.  I just played on one of the worst servers I have ever had the displeasure to be on.  Between the shit team, TKing (on purpose the little $&%^s), and being disconnected every time I got the top of the list of players.
> 
> *Cold War is a terrible map for Rush.  It is small, clusters, too much snow, it is bright as hell.
> 
> *The Old Warriors modified server is also bullshit.  The admin is a dickless child, the players are sad and weak.  Just a down right crap server.



I haven't really had any issues since the Map Pack myself as far as latency, and I don't see TK's since I play on norm. But yeah theres some horrible moderation out there, Don't ever play on the Beer Me server, their mods will fly a chopper on Atcama, jump out on top of the ship, cap no flags, then tell you not to base camp, and sit on the ship as 2 snipers, a medic and an assault.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 3, 2010)

What grinds my gears is when you die in the middle of a big battle, a medic will revive you 2-3 more times just to spawn die every time.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

Agreed. My buddy and I call those "panic healers" who heal anybody they can, even if they die quickly afterward, so they can get points for it.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would just like to share this epic picture with everyone here, tonight Marineborn had to have set some sort of record. This is a full match, no kills, 16 deaths... 0 points, was so funny.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101202/joewins.jpg
> 
> ...



I dont like you......lol

i had just given up life that round


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And since I am raging.  I want zh1nt0 to have someone contact me about the D-tag award thing.  I know he is a busy person, but I am sure EA has thousands of people that work in customer service that can shoot me an e-mail or phone call.  They have my info.



I'm sure zh1nt0 will contact you as soon as he reads this.  (which will be never).

How about resolving your issue logging on to the EA UK forums?
What exactly was your issue again?  Have you tried using a different browser?  What are you using?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam -- Join the Battle for Hastings on December 21!




> # BY: H Brun
> # POSTED : Dec 03, 2010, 12:00AM
> 
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam -- Battle for Hastings Trailer
> ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 3, 2010)

highway can't login to the EA UK forums, and it's an account issue. I even tried logging in with his account and I'm half way across the US and it didn't work, yet I could login on mine. I sent him a PM for highway, and I posted in the thread saying I knew someone who knifed him, but I haven't ever received a pm back.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> highway can't login to the EA UK forums, and it's an account issue. I even tried logging in with his account and I'm half way across the US and it didn't work, yet I could login on mine. I sent him a PM for highway, and I posted in the thread saying I knew someone who knifed him, but I haven't ever received a pm back.



Maybe one of the non-DICE forum moderators like VectorRoll or Zerk16 can resolve the account issue.
I actually did get zh1nt0 to respond to my PM, once, but all he suggested was for highway to contact him on Twitter.  Which he did, but for naught.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

BC2 specact addon kit just went for sale on steam, im pretty sure i was the first one to get it, the images havent even loaded yet, LOL!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> BC2 specact addon kit just went for sale on steam, im pretty sure i was the first one to get it, the images havent even loaded yet, LOL!



They had that on sale at the EA store yesterday morning when I was shopping.  I bought it for the hell of it.  The new gun "skins" do look pretty cool though


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

dank1983man420 said:


> They had that on sale at the EA store yesterday morning when I was shopping.  I bought it for the hell of it.  The new gun "skins" do look pretty cool though



cool, how do you access them?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> cool, how do you access them?



After you buy it from EA Store( steam is probably different), all you do is play a multi player game and it is there already.  It matches your EA store/ download manager email address to your battlefield account email address.  I didn't have to put any codes or update anything ( besides the new patch that everyone just got)


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

yeah weird, afer i got it, i cant find any servers, hope it didnt FUX my game


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2010)

SpecAct Comparison

I supposed the price on Steam is $5.50 also?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 3, 2010)

DAMMIT where is the option to change it


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 3, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> SpecAct Comparison
> 
> I supposed the price on Steam is $5.50 also?



$5.99. Valve needs thier cut too, I guess. 

found this, has anyone done this?:



> **Update Free DLC for NA Players**
> The 4 universal codes are as follows.
> CBEEAAA41NWH
> CBEEAAAE4L9N
> ...


----------



## dank1983man420 (Dec 3, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> DAMMIT where is the option to change it




I look up about the steam version, but here is the page for the EA version  http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/store?Action=DisplayProductDetailsPage&SiteID=ea&Locale=en_US&ThemeID=718200&Env=BASE&productID=192365600

I didn't have to do anything in the game at all to access the items.  You did upudate to the new patch a couple of days ago, right?  That is the only thing I can think of that might be causing the problem


Edit: When Is everyone playing this  next?? Haven't tried the new maps yet


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 3, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> DAMMIT where is the option to change it



Are you asking how to select them?  They should show up as another option on the kit selection screen (see video in message above, showing on console).

If they are not showing there, did you log out of EA, then back?
Or, see this thread:  EA UK Forums


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 4, 2010)

Sooo tired of playing with strangers and always seem to end up on the inferior team and been getting owned way too much lately so I have been sending out lots of friend requests to pretty much all the regs in this thread so I can find you guys. Black Haru has accepted so far. Realize many of you may never have seen them...

Can add me too same nick...


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 4, 2010)

figured it out for steam, kinda irrated, the EA chat support didnty even know i found out while talking to them and had to tell them how, well after you buy the patch from steam it links itself to your copy of bc2, but you still have to show cd keys and when you open the game redeem that code to unlock all the DLC


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2010)

See I fell for it.  I tried to play with Crazy and Haru.  Back to not playing this game until they fix the new maps or people start playing on the old ones again.

This is the kinda stuff I have to deal with now.  This is the first time this game has pissed me off for not working....the first time.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 4, 2010)

well you try to join on me, it was a german server, i beleive you got kicked for high ping which is understandable being in GA


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2010)

If all goes well, I'll be joining you by the end of December...
I also have to do some adjustments to my rig, in order to play this game... (Sidegrade is in the works)
Looks like the Vietnam expansion is already under way, that's nice because that was one of the strong points that made me want to play BC2. Hope that, by the time I buy the game, there will be some maps with my beloved F-4 II.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> well you try to join on me, it was a german server, i beleive you got kicked for high ping which is understandable being in GA



I did and that would explain some latency issues during that round like dying magically and having the time to reload before the last shot I fired killed a guy....however, I got that message from a US server.  

Also I am sure 140ms was not "too high":


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 4, 2010)

Had a good time last night and did much better; played on peet's and earlier a server that advertised PBBans in the name. Hmm wonder how much that had to do with it  And picked up a couple of you guys on my friends list now so that's cool (and better) too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Had a good time last night and did much better; played on peet's and earlier a server that advertised PBBans in the name. Hmm wonder how much that had to do with it  And picked up a couple of you guys on my friends list now so that's cool (and better) too.



I don't have the room for more people so I didn't even get a message if you sent me one.  Sorry.


----------



## erixx (Dec 4, 2010)

I wonder if I ever will see a TPU server...

Have fun untill I come


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 4, 2010)

Roger, TLM.

Erixx I tried to add you...i think I chose ERIXX? There were a couple that got returned that coulda been you.

You can search the browser for sneeky and you will find Peet's server too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 4, 2010)

yea i added you Wrigley i tend to game with Highway alot along with kurgan marineborn and haru


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 4, 2010)

Guys, I finally fixed the random blackout problems. It was not the fact that I was using Catalyst 10.11 with a 4870x2, it was the fact that I had bloom on.

So, I changed the settings.ini file to say "Bloom=false" and left everything else alone (I still max the game out with 1920x1200) and everything works fine with Catalyst 10.11.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2010)

I just got done playing and i had no problems or anything! i just its cause im drunk LOL


----------



## Bow (Dec 4, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just got done playing and i had no problems or anything! i just its cause im drunk LOL


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i added you Wrigley i tend to game with Highway alot along with kurgan marineborn and haru



Cool.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i added you Wrigley i tend to game with Highway alot along with kurgan marineborn and haru



Cool. 

Going in now actually. First time all day cause had to work.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2010)

i just realised how much i miss the grappling hook and zipline from BF2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 5, 2010)

ill see if i can get the guys on


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

Just went 26 and 14, thank you Haru for being a awesome pilot.  

Oh, and the guy telling us to get out of their spawn while playing a rush map is retarded.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i added you Wrigley i tend to game with Highway alot along with kurgan marineborn and haru


I thought you quit Crazy ?


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just went 26 and 14, thank you Haru for being a awesome pilot.
> 
> Oh, and the guy telling us to get out of their spawn while playing a rush map is retarded.



No kiddin ! WTF ! Rad Ed what is your BFBC2 name. I'm next door in Idaho. 
Hard to find people on our end of the Country to team up with. Cali must
all play BO


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 5, 2010)

Will this thread be a both bc2 thread and/ vietnam thread?

Also everyone pre-ordered it yet? Got it on steam


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> No kiddin ! WTF ! Rad Ed what is your BFBC2 name. I'm next door in Idaho.
> Hard to find people on our end of the Country to team up with. Cali must
> all play BO



My name is Rad_Ed on BC2. 

I don't do very well playing by myself, but if I have some friends to play with, that I can communicate with, I do decent at best.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Will this thread be a both bc2 thread and/ vietnam thread?
> 
> Also everyone pre-ordered it yet? Got it on steam



Not yet, I'm waiting my wife's birthday is coming up and I need top take care of that first. 
Bought BO and MOH so I need to cool it. Wish I could sell BO though. Stupid me thought I 
might like it better then MW2. Same BS if you ask me.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> My name is Rad_Ed on BC2.
> 
> I don't do very well playing by myself, but if I have some friends to play with, that I can communicate with, I do decent at best.


I'm running at about a .50 K/D so don't worry about me judging. I can't figure out how to use my teamspeak though. I have digital 5.1 and when I use it doesn't let me hook up the mic.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I'm running at about a .50 K/D so don't worry about me judging. I can't figure out how to use my teamspeak though. I have digital 5.1 and when I use it doesn't let me hook up the mic.



get a USB mic then


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Not yet, I'm waiting my wife's birthday is coming up and I need top take care of that first.
> Bought BO and MOH so I need to cool it. Wish I could sell BO though. Stupid me thought I
> might like it better then MW2. Same BS if you ask me.



Sucks. Ye, I've been saying for a while now. If you've played one cod game, you've played them all.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> get a USB mic then


Wonder of the Mic out of the HD chat camera I have would work ? ? ?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Wonder of the Mic out of the HD chat camera I have would work ? ? ?



yes


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> I thought you quit Crazy ?



Shhhhh,  Don't point that out.  We are seeing how long we can get him to play before he remembers what he said.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 5, 2010)

oh shut the hell up i know i said i quit ive said it 2 or 3 times now. I am just a sucker for punishment and truth be told with my current eye injury i cant see shit, so if i do horrible it dosen't really matter at this point. I figure as it stands i could go blind in my good eye, so might as well enjoy playing the only game that a number of TPU members i respect play fairly often untill i get answer from my surgeon..... tomorrow...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh shut the hell up i know i said i quit ive said it 2 or 3 times now. I am just a sucker for punishment and truth be told with my current eye injury i cant see shit, so if i do horrible it dosen't really matter at this point. I figure as it stands i could go blind in my good eye, so might as well enjoy playing the only game that a number of TPU members i respect play fairly often untill i get answer from my surgeon..... tomorrow...



The eye is the third fastest healing organ in the human body.  You will be fine.

In the mean time I am going to point out that Crazy has had a positive K/D (with exceptions to servers were we all got dicked by Latency).  This means that Crazy with one eye closed is a much better player than Crazy with both eyes open.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 5, 2010)

Im'a pre-order through steam as soon as I remember my pin so I can activate my debit. (what did I get a job for if I can't spend any money)

btw- this thread has averaged just under 30 posts a day.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 5, 2010)

Good times playing with a few of you guys last night tho I had to work all day so was tired after a couple rounds.

My friends list is now almost full too woooo!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Was good games, last 2 pissed me off though, watched a guy go 28/1 then like 21/3 (and I killed him 2 of those 3 deaths, 1 by knife  ) He head shot me almost every time and was always camping a high ground spot, yet standing still anyone I seen come across him would get headshot before they could take him down. 

I really wish they just changed PB to ban by IP.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 6, 2010)

When are you guys playing again?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2010)

ill be getting in game again in about 35 mins or so


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys should hop in soon, Crazy and I can't kill them all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2010)

that was most likely the most boring BC2 experience ive had yet zzzzzz


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 6, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> oh shut the hell up i know i said i quit ive said it 2 or 3 times now. I am just a sucker for punishment and truth be told with my current eye injury i cant see shit, so if i do horrible it dosen't really matter at this point. I figure as it stands i could go blind in my good eye, so might as well enjoy playing the only game that a number of TPU members i respect play fairly often untill i get answer from my surgeon..... tomorrow...



Yeah I'm totally blind in my left eye and the right eye isn't great with out glasses 
I can't see shit. That is one reason I went to a 27 " Monitor. Funny the old saying 
blind in one eye and can't see out the other is exactly my situation. Good luck with 
the eye.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Was good games, last 2 pissed me off though, watched a guy go 28/1 then like 21/3 (and I killed him 2 of those 3 deaths, 1 by knife  ) He head shot me almost every time and was always camping a high ground spot, yet standing still anyone I seen come across him would get headshot before they could take him down.
> 
> I really wish they just changed PB to ban by IP.



I need Kurgan to be more vocal.  When you want people dead, just let me know and loudly.  I love the calm, cold demeanor you have when you are killing, but sometimes you need to voice these "issues" and we can take care of them.

On a side note, the guy didn't shot at me, so I didn't shot at him.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

Who wants to touch me ?

I said WHO WANTS TO FUCKIN' TOUCH ME!!!!

We dominated that round. I spent most of my time running around like a headless chicken supplying ammo to crazy or being on the 50 in a tank. Good level got me all pumped up.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2010)

yea see what happens when crazy turns green and goes hulk rage ^ not often i get that pissed but there you have it 1 eyed ogre made an appearance and stomped lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 6, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I need Kurgan to be more vocal.  When you want people dead, just let me know and loudly.  I love the calm, cold demeanor you have when you are killing, but sometimes you need to voice these "issues" and we can take care of them.
> 
> On a side note, the guy didn't shot at me, so I didn't shot at him.



I'm pretty sure that guy had some hacks going on. What I was doing was stupid, and I knew it, I really didn't want to march everyone in for deaths. I just like knowing that I've stabbed a hacker, and after I stabbed him, I felt oh so much better. Still wasn't happy that I had to die so much to do it, but oh well. I knew I was going in for my death, I tested him about 5 times on that ridge, from all different angles, every single time he spotted me instantly, I could get him to 25% every attempt, but he was a Medic and would heal after.

I'll have to try and talk more, but I concentrate quite a bit. Over all I don't get stressed unless I run across someone like that. If my team blows, it sucks, but at least I know it's a bad team against a good team, rather than a good team against someone who is cheating.

If money gets better late Jan early Feb, I might have to rent a server again, probably a 24 man or so.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 6, 2010)

that would be damn nice lol get one thats not hosted by some craptacular douchbag company aka lets host a 32man server on some ancient P3 where even 50miles from the server you rubber band lol.

anyway tomorrow i see the doctor so once thats over with im gonna want to game good or bad im gonna kill me some people


----------



## countcristo (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't find the server.  My power supply came back and my video card runs 6 degrees C cooler because I used aftermarket TIM.

Help, please =(


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2010)

countcristo said:


> I can't find the server.  My power supply came back and my video card runs 6 degrees C cooler because I used aftermarket TIM.
> 
> Help, please =(



Make sure that steam has properly updated the game. My steam has a tendency to turn off automatic updating sometimes.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 6, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Make sure that steam has properly updated the game. My steam has a tendency to turn off automatic updating sometimes.



+1, mine too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice DP. I had a good game last night too; got my first Plat for Vehicle on a Heavy Metal server with MT Alex (owned since release but would go a month or two here and there without playing at all). 

Playing with people I know does make a diff even if they are on the other team. I don't understand it I'm just going with it lol

Though I also try to play on known PBBans servers now too unless there are 5 TPU guys somewhere else.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

Ready and waiting for a game


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 7, 2010)

ill hop on soon


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2010)

You wont see me play BC2 much anymore (except the weekends) . I have a job (FINALLY!)


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 7, 2010)

Yup, fun game last night, one of the longest I've played.  Heavy Metal with 6 to 8 players takes some time.  For a while it was us against two others.  Fun stuff.

I've got a Labtech mic comming that I'm going to velcro on the side of my cans, I may make the move to Teamspeak.  It just seems like a lot of commitment


----------



## countcristo (Dec 7, 2010)

It's just searching for [TPU] still right?  I think I've seen the 24/7 Heavy Metal server when searching for [TPU].

IGN: countcristo


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 7, 2010)

there are no TPU servers there all shut down due to in activity


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone is up for a few rounds? 

Ill be in game.


----------



## countcristo (Dec 7, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> there are no TPU servers there all shut down due to in activity



How is everyone playing together then?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

countcristo said:


> How is everyone playing together then?



they play seperate games and just yell at each other over teamspeak.




herp derp, they join the same server.


----------



## countcristo (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they play seperate games and just yell at each other over teamspeak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's the teamspeak server IP?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2010)

countcristo said:


> What's the teamspeak server IP?



 Techpowerup Teamspeak server!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> they play seperate games and just yell at each other over teamspeak.



I like to hop on TS during a competitive game of Yahtzee while they are in BC2, and go on and on with my strategies on rolling Dice.


----------



## countcristo (Dec 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like to hop on TS during a competitive game of Yahtzee while they are in BC2, and go on and on with my strategies on rolling Dice.



Hahaha, shootin the breeze is always fun and keeps it lively.  Obv, you need to roll with snake eyes up and as you throw keep your palm up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 7, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Yup, fun game last night, one of the longest I've played.  Heavy Metal with 6 to 8 players takes some time.  For a while it was us against two others.  Fun stuff.
> 
> I've got a Labtech mic comming that I'm going to velcro on the side of my cans, I may make the move to Teamspeak.  It just seems like a lot of commitment



Yep that one dude was my nemesis big time for awhile but I finally got his ass a couple times there at the end. I'm glad the server advertised PBBans cause sometimes you wonder, especially with hacks easily purchased. And they had all caps for awhile there having come back big time in tickets and we both hit zero giving us the win after our push at the end. 

That dude LotusMonger is an old friend Sam from high school who just bought the game. The only guy I know IRL (unfortunately) who's a major PC gamer.

Congrats on the job Brandon


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice little game last night, except my scores got noticeably worse as time past and the number of empty cans next to me grew .... :/


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 7, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Anyone is up for a few rounds?
> 
> Ill be in game.



Fun game last night. You were on a rampage that last game. Do you use TPU Teamspeak?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 7, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> figured it out for steam, kinda irrated, the EA chat support didnty even know i found out while talking to them and had to tell them how, well after you buy the patch from steam it links itself to your copy of bc2, but you still have to show cd keys and when you open the game redeem that code to unlock all the DLC



I know this is old news, but probably the same process will be required to activate Vietnam, so here is a summary in pictures of how to activate BFBC2 DLC on Steam:

Steam Forums Post

PS.  Check out this kids hours in game.  Recall the game came out this past March.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 7, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I like to hop on TS during a competitive game of Yahtzee while they are in BC2, and go on and on with my strategies on rolling Dice.



I beat your punk ass in yahtzee..you have no strategies you just roll the dice and scream YAHTZEE while flapping your hands up and down


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> I beat your punk ass in yahtzee..you have no strategies you just roll the dice and scream YAHTZEE while flapping your hands up and down



You can't handle the strats!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 7, 2010)

where has 'the mailman' been lately?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 7, 2010)

Getting some parts replaced back on Cyberton.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 7, 2010)

Preordered Bad Company 2: Vietnam.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 7, 2010)

A few UK guys here...use code "o3gfubinq" to get 25% off Specact (and who knows what else) at the EA UK store.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> A few UK guys here...use code "o3gfubinq" to get 25% off Specact (and who knows what else) at the EA UK store.



Is there any for steam so I can get a discount


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> A few UK guys here...use code "o3gfubinq" to get 25% off Specact (and who knows what else) at the EA UK store.



I tried it here and it says invalid code.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I tried it here and it says invalid code.



Well, this guy in the UK said he used it today.  I Googled the code and all of the returns were in the UK, so I assumed it would only work for people in the UK.

Chatsworth, GA is not in the UK, is it?

Maybe one of the UK guys can try it, even if they don't complete the transaction?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah worked for me


----------



## caleb (Dec 8, 2010)

I hate the spec idea . Reminds me of those free shooters where you have to pay for all the stuff in game for real money. Soon they will turn BF into some kind of an MMO like TF2 is now. Idiots standing and trading items in game. Should all be a part of a game extension like it was in BF2.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 8, 2010)

That's what BF: P4F is. Doing it exactly like BF:Heroes. Yes the game is free, but if want anything decent so you can actually fair well, you need cough up some dough. 

You're not paying for the game, you're paying for the content of the game that should be already included, but isn't.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> That's what BF: P4F is. Doing it exactly like BF:Heroes. Yes the game is free, but if want anything decent so you can actually fair well, you need cough up some dough.
> 
> You're not paying for the game, you're paying for the content of the game that should be already included, but isn't.



but overall, its likely to be cheaper than buying the game anyway.


EG, limit yourself to $50 of gear, and get a regular games worth for your money.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, this type of thing is springing up much more now. I don't own any console, but I will use this as an example.

For example, games like Assassin's Creed 2, Resident Evil 5, Halo: Wars...etc all were released with content on the disc, but were either released as Day 1 DLC or later on as DLC. RE5 is a perfect example of this, where you had to pay in order to unlock the MP feature of the game. Complete nonsense.

I don't want to turn this into a pc > console discussion. But if you look at the current state of how money flows when it comes to consoles, it's pretty amazing and idiotic. Xbox-Live is 50-60 euros? Not to mention you have to pay if you want to get your gamertag changed, pay for stupid gamer pics, avatar items/clothes, backgrounds/themes. Same goes with the PSN.

People have shown that they're willing to pay for idiotic things, which now has a ripple effect. Making game developers trying to con consumers. 

Then again, someone can easily say "well, don't by their sh*t".


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2010)

Sometimes I really, really suck at this game. Last night was one of those times. Enjoy the tags Highway and thanks so much for your thanks  

Though flanking Crazyeyes and Haru (I think it was) in a tank as they just pulled out of base and blowing them up in under 5 seconds thanks to an alt weapon rocket and a bit of luck was one highlight


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 8, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Well, this type of thing is springing up much more now. I don't own any console, but I will use this as an example.
> 
> For example, games like Assassin's Creed 2, Resident Evil 5, Halo: Wars...etc all were released with content on the disc, but were either released as Day 1 DLC or later on as DLC. RE5 is a perfect example of this, where you had to pay in order to unlock the MP feature of the game. Complete nonsense.
> 
> ...



this is partially do combat money lost from used games.

companies like Zynga did this to the gaming industry. (zynga is now worth more than EA btw)


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 8, 2010)

Why where several TPU members playing on "Noob N Boobs"? None of you are noobs, though you may be boobs. Haha.  Getting that KDR up?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 8, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Well, this type of thing is springing up much more now. I don't own any console, but I will use this as an example.
> 
> For example, games like Assassin's Creed 2, Resident Evil 5, Halo: Wars...etc all were released with content on the disc, but were either released as Day 1 DLC or later on as DLC. RE5 is a perfect example of this, where you had to pay in order to unlock the MP feature of the game. Complete nonsense.
> 
> ...



This video will explain it all:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/extra-credits/2068-Project-Ten-Dollar



ZenZimZaliben said:


> Why where several TPU members playing on "Noob N Boobs"? None of you are noobs, though you may be boobs. Haha.  Getting that KDR up?



Nobody on that server were Noobs.  Average rank of player on the server was 35.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey guys! if anybody is bored and wants to chat, the only messenger my work allows is MSN so add me if you have MSN. brandonwh64@hotmail.com


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry man.. I don't swing that way...


Added.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 8, 2010)

That was a lolzy yet very informative video.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hey guys! if anybody is bored and wants to chat, the only messenger my work allows is MSN so add me if you have MSN. brandonwh64@hotmail.com



Kinky...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL Brandon you just got the damn job


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

it took a long time but i finally got it! its super sweet! ive browsed TPU and talked on MSN when i was waiting on phone calls (which means all day) i just went to taco bell and got some good food!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2010)

Right on just don't get in trouble your first week!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just went to taco bell and got something like food!



Fixed


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Fixed



Lol taco bell is ok but if your like me, you love read Mexican restaurants


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 8, 2010)

I saw this once in game months ago, and couldn't believe my eyes.

Well, here someone got it on video.  "Prone" in BFBC2.  Looks like they can't believe it either...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 8, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> I saw this once in game months ago, and couldn't believe my eyes.
> 
> Well, here someone got it on video.  "Prone" in BFBC2.  Looks like they can't believe it either...



looks like another sniper died next to him and when he hovered over his body it glitched


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 8, 2010)

OMG YES! *So* Excited! 

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/eidh2/vietnamisawesome/


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'd say he was sitting down and turned sideways, but he has swivel hips, lol.


----------



## burtram (Dec 8, 2010)

The games yesterday were some really fun ones. Lots of back and forth (closer rounds than what usually happens in conquest anyway). I believe I got my platinum star for C4, blowing up crazyeyesreaper and gyst_highway a lot, lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2010)

burtram said:


> The games yesterday were some really fun ones. Lots of back and forth (closer rounds than what usually happens in conquest anyway). I believe I got my platinum star for C4, blowing up crazyeyesreaper and gyst_highway a lot, lol.



Heh. You should have been on the teamspeak...they were NOT happy with YOU!


----------



## burtram (Dec 8, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Heh. You should have been on the teamspeak...they were NOT happy with YOU!



I kind of wish I had been on there. There were moments I know for sure I aggravated them. I'll have to remember next time to get on teamspeak, lol.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 8, 2010)

Makes it a bit more entertaining, for sure. Really was some good games...triptex killed me about 50 times in a row, crazyeyes kept knifing me...the action was high and often, and actually pretty well balanced, too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2010)

yea somehow someway i was on knife roids last night cant explain it i suck at using the knife but had multiple 5 knife kills per round and one where i think 8 out 15 kills were knife kills


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sounds like a missed out


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 8, 2010)

Guys, if you play online add me. I'm in there as SoylentJoe. I haven't played a game with any TPU members in forever.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 8, 2010)

Times people on tonight, i need to up my KDR


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2010)

ill be gaming from 7:30ish to 10 - 10:30 est aka about an hour from now


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 9, 2010)

*Feedback*

Trying to set up teamspeak, but I get feedback when I test it thru Steam. I echo and then it starts a pulsating sound that gets louder and louder. This is a digital setting. Can I set the mic for regular transmission and bypass the digital while using the digital output ?
This is Realtek DD !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2010)

i had zero issues start playing with your Audo Control Panel if i use boost i get this issue as well no mic boost = no issue for me


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah I did all that. Did you test on Steam by any chance? 
Just wondering if that is where my problem lies.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2010)

i dont use steam for anything really except to launch my games im running realtek + retail game with the exe added manually to steam for messages etc that tend to come flyin in when im gaming


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2010)

were all on teamspeak right now

Kurgan Moonpig and myself lets go soldiers man up drop those testicles and start loading them guns its time to kill people in Bad Company 2


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok I have never did in game teamspeak before in all the years of gaming. I don't see where you join the teamspeak 
servers on the Menu. Is it a separate utility ? Is there a link explaining to noobs how to hook up to IP addresses to play ?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Ok I have never did in game teamspeak before in all the years of gaming. I don't see where you join the teamspeak
> servers on the Menu. Is it a separate utility ? Is there a link explaining to noobs how to hook up to IP addresses to play ?



teamspeak is a separate program. we have a thread here on TPU about our server.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> teamspeak is a separate program. we have a thread here on TPU about our server.


Thanks got it working. Is that where you find out what server people are playing on ? I rather sound like a noob here then on teamspeak. Funny it has an intimidation factor to it


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Thanks got it working. Is that where you find out what server people are playing on ? I rather sound like a noob here then on teamspeak. Funny it has an intimidation factor to it



yeah they coordinate in TS.


----------



## travva (Dec 9, 2010)

i found the TS thread and i joined the server but i have no idea where you guys are? all i see is a bunch of weird shit.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2010)

travva said:


> i found the TS thread and i joined the server but i have no idea where you guys are? all i see is a bunch of weird shit.



you must be lost.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 9, 2010)

ZOMG! i hadnt logged in forever, but these new maps are the Cat's Meow IMO.  I love Heavy Metal and gettin dropped off on the wind turbines for sniping action, and Oasis is just a good kill fest.  Im playing everyday again and am waiting for the 18th and BC: Vietnam.  On a side note, are the Specact Kits worth buying?  I'd get one if they were, but if its strictly cosmetic then idc really.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2010)

kits are cosmetic only


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 9, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> ZOMG! i hadnt logged in forever, but these new maps are the Cat's Meow IMO.  I love Heavy Metal and gettin dropped off on the wind turbines for sniping action, and Oasis is just a good kill fest.  Im playing everyday again and am waiting for the 18th and BC: Vietnam.  On a side note, are the Specact Kits worth buying?  I'd get one if they were, but if its strictly cosmetic then idc really.



I figure specacts is like a high maintenance woman. You need to spend the extra to have them look good. That is why I didn't buy it or get a high maintenance wife


----------



## countcristo (Dec 9, 2010)

*Moonpig = clutch*

I played with moonpig today.  We had some intense fights on Hardcore (which im not used to) and I played in a Europe server (lag wasn't too bad eventhough I had 250 ping) from the states.  GOOD TIMES!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> kits are cosmetic only



Except the MG3, it has MG36 stats. But it's weird because it has the exact same sound, and feels like it's firing at an MG3 rate, and my stats for both MG3's are like dead on.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Except the MG3, it has MG36 stats. But it's weird because it has the exact same sound, and feels like it's firing at an MG3 rate, and my stats for both MG3's are like dead on.



After extensive testing, the MG3 SA is the exact same as the MG3.  The so called different stats are a glitch.  I think they are using the same stat image as the old guns and someone used a 3 instead of a 4.

Long story, short:  The displayed stats are WRONG.  The ACTUAL stats are the same as the original gun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> After extensive testing, the MG3 SA is the exact same as the MG3.  The so called different stats are a glitch.  I think they are using the same stat image as the old guns and someone used a 3 instead of a 4.
> 
> Long story, short:  The displayed stats are WRONG.  The ACTUAL stats are the same as the original gun.



Yeah, I would have to agree with that, my stats with it are showing up almost identical.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

countcristo said:


> I played with moonpig today.  We had some intense fights on Hardcore (which im not used to) and I played in a Europe server (lag wasn't too bad eventhough I had 250 ping) from the states.  GOOD TIMES!



I don't know if me being a 'clutch' is good or bad


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2010)

Have not played this for 3 months..... am I missing anything? ..... What's changed?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Your missing playing with me! AND I NEED SOMEONE ELSE FROM THE UK!!!!

Tatty, TEAMSPEAK!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Your missing playing with me! AND I NEED SOMEONE ELSE FROM THE UK!!!!
> 
> Tatty, TEAMSPEAK!



It's time at the moment for me, plus I am into World of Tanks now also!  I think I was ranked about 29 before I stopped playing in August/September, I will see if I can find some time to get on more over the Xmas Holidays.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 9, 2010)

Man I love playing with TPU guys but not so much fun against. I got pretty owned by TRIPTEX last night-even knifed out of nowhere when I had just locked on an ailing tank you bastard-and the worst part was that I was originally placed in he and Highway's squad and then auto-balanced to the other team right away and couldn't switch back the entire game.

Earlier on a diff server I had fought hard with my team for the win only to be auto-balanced to the losing side with 5 tickets left. Grrr. I guess I'll just be glad that hasn't happened more often.

And I *love* Heavy Metal. Just wish they'd have mixed up the vehicles a bit more and thrown in a Bradley too etc here and there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes i love heavy metal as well, it reminds me alot of old BF2 maps were it was SO huge! and the lighting and dust are just perfect. now if they can go back to actama desert and make it look like heavy metal, we would be in business


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 9, 2010)

El alamein!!!!!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 9, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yes i love heavy metal as well, it reminds me alot of old BF2 maps were it was SO huge! and the lighting and dust are just perfect. now if they can go back to actama desert and make it look like heavy metal, we would be in business



Yep! Hopefully it's a little taste of what we can expect from BF3. Just need more players and vehicle variety, really (including jets).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 9, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I don't know if me being a 'clutch' is good or bad



Being a "clutch" player is a good thing.  I don't know if its a cultural thing, but in the states this means you are someone the team can depend on when the game is close to the end and victory can go either way.  Its like saying when the game is really close or a fire fight in the game seems to balanced for either side to win, MoonPig is the guy we can trust to tip the scales in our favor.

Its a good thing to be a "clutch" player.

I have no idea what kind of player I am.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 9, 2010)

im a clutch player back in the desert combat games, the teams i would play for would delay the match incase i was held up somewhere, good times. i miss those times.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 9, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Being a "clutch" player is a good thing.  I don't know if its a cultural thing, but in the states this means you are someone the team can depend on when the game is close to the end and victory can go either way.  Its like saying when the game is really close or a fire fight in the game seems to balanced for either side to win, MoonPig is the guy we can trust to tip the scales in our favor.
> 
> Its a good thing to be a "clutch" player.
> 
> I have no idea what kind of player I am.



Selfish player.. that's my guess.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Selfish player.. that's my guess.



 Why aren't you on Steam anymore, hard to tell when your playing, I usually on;y play when other TPUers are on.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Selfish player.. that's my guess.



Damn right.  I want every flag controlled, every Mcom destroyed, and every enemy dead.  And as my subordinates, it is your job to get me what I want.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Dec 9, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Why aren't you on Steam anymore, hard to tell when your playing, I usually on;y play when other TPUers are on.



I dont have the game installed through steam so I never use it. I dont even use TS that often anymore after 4 session alone in the gaming chat I gave up. 

More often than not nobody will be in game when I am.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 9, 2010)

Just had a real nice game. 17 - 3. Spaz12 and M9. Actually ran out of bullets. Came top overall and got 12 badges at the end


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 9, 2010)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I dont have the game installed through steam so I never use it. I dont even use TS that often anymore after 4 session alone in the gaming chat I gave up.
> 
> More often than not nobody will be in game when I am.



Should reinstall Steam, no one knows when your on so no one is in game  I'm surprised no one was on TS when you were on, whenever theres a group on BC2, theres always a group in TS.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 9, 2010)

get on steam add my sorry ass Triptex and ill tell you when people are playing BC2 usually im the one tellin the ladies to get there panties unbunched and get there candy asses in game.

and why do i do this?

cause im motha fukin CAPT'N RAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 9, 2010)

is it just me bad there has been alot more lag since this new patch, and for maps which ones u guys like best i play oasis mostly


----------



## erixx (Dec 9, 2010)

great new maps, i am planning on getting into TS with all you crazy ones and help 

What I see is that with the big maps, the ATV are a bit nonsense, as they allow kids to cause havok... but sometimes it is fun to do that, precisely


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 9, 2010)

I have noticed much more lag but I have been attributing it to the fact I am not always playing on a server that is within the top ten lowest ping every time now (and I'm in Chicago where there is a fairly large concentration of servers) but rather going where the TPU guys are which has been on servers in places like Seattle almost 2000 miles away.

In other words, yes, but there are other factors in my equation.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 9, 2010)

i agree fully but us canada guys its hard to find local servers, as for i ping i get anywhere from 90 to 150 at the most which is respectable


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2010)

come on ladies its time to suck it up and kick some ass get on TS3 and lets show some poor saps what it means to run gun kickass and chew gum.


----------



## Bow (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I tried to run the BC2 again after a fresh OS install ... I have to enter my key again and it says it is already in use ...

What the heck am I suppose to do now?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 10, 2010)

contact EA Customer service duh theyll ask for the serial and proof of your game aka take a damn picture of it if they ask supply the pic theyll give u a new cd key to use

also since no one seemed up to gaming im out for tonight got tired of lag fest servers and called it quits


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

wow thats so gay ... so much work to play the dang game


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Their Answer:


> QUESTION
> How do I manually uninstall Battlefield: Bad Company 2?
> ANSWER
> You can manually uninstall the game by removing the files and registry keys associated with it.  To prevent accidental file / program deletion on your system, be sure to follow these steps exactly as they appear.
> ...




I wonder if they read any of these emails because Paddy did a horrible job responding


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there any incentive to pre-order Vietnam? I thought I saw some bonus you get but there's nothing there now...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> Is there any incentive to pre-order Vietnam? I thought I saw some bonus you get but there's nothing there now...



You get to start ranking up 3 days early. Is that not enough? I do not understand?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 10, 2010)

is Vietnam going to be worth it?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is Vietnam going to be worth it?



I paid $15 for it already. You bet I think it's worth it.

I'll get probably 100 hours or so out of it...minimum...for $15...why would it not be worth it?

I mean, sure, if it was $50-$60, I might hesitate...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Their Answer:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they read any of these emails because Paddy did a horrible job responding



No.  The little shits don't read the e-mails.  EA customer service can eat a dick!

You did not have it on Steam either I take it.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 10, 2010)

I just went and picked up another copy for $15. Can't get my kid to come over so we can team up though. Thinking it was a waste of time and $15. 
Went so far as to get another quad core to run it too. Oh well that machine is a lot faster then my old built dual core. Didn't cost anything, just sold 
the dual for enough to buy re certified quad. Windows 7 is a big plus too.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 10, 2010)

Kids get busy.  I'm sure you'll be able to corner him during the holidays for a little frag action.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 10, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Kids get busy.  I'm sure you'll be able to corner him during the holidays for a little frag action.



Yeah he just got his new place and his room mate and him are big into BO and have it set up to do the same thing in their place on X-box. Am  I jealous, Fuck yeah ! His wife is pretty sick of it though  Welcome to the real world


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is Vietnam going to be worth it?


Hell yes !


----------



## countcristo (Dec 10, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is Vietnam going to be worth it?



I say no.  I'm not getting it.  I feel like they're going to give it away free like they did with the last two battlefield 2 expansion packs...after 5 years.  Plus, I'm getting bored of the game after leveling each weapon (even if they are terribleeee).  A person told me the neostead w/slug rounds is cheap because it's like sniping, but the slow rate of fire doesn't make up for the # of kills you can get with LMGs or other automatics.  It was funny that after I knifed him close to the mcom, he raged quit, lost his cool, *shows off epeen more*


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

If you're bored of BC2, perfect reason to get Vietnam.


----------



## countcristo (Dec 10, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> If you're bored of BC2, perfect reason to get Vietnam.



No way!  It's the game mechanics that bores me.  Once all the weapons are leveled, what next...I'll start driving around just to get road kills 24/7.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

countcristo said:


> No way!  It's the game mechanics that bores me.  Once all the weapons are leveled, what next...I'll start driving around just to get road kills 24/7.



No, you can rig your own apache with C4 fly over until you find a group of enemies then nose dive and jump out at the last second.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 10, 2010)

countcristo said:


> I say no.  I'm not getting it.  I feel like they're going to give it away free like they did with the last two battlefield 2 expansion packs...after 5 years.  Plus, I'm getting bored of the game after leveling each weapon (even if they are terribleeee).  A person told me the neostead w/slug rounds is cheap because it's like sniping, but the slow rate of fire doesn't make up for the # of kills you can get with LMGs or other automatics.  It was funny that after I knifed him close to the mcom, he raged quit, lost his cool, *shows off epeen more*



Lots of things lose massive value after 5 years, doesnt mean waiting 5 years for everything is worth it. They just gave us 3 maps for free, COD doesn't give anything like that for free. And this $15 expansion (not map pack DLC like COD), is 16 new weapons, all new vehicles, 5 new maps, for the same price COD charges for a map pack. I'd say thats worth $15, even if it is free in 5 years, I paid $50 for BC2 and I have like 280 hours in now, well worth the money, and Vietnam, we'll see how many hours I get, probably will be a lot.



countcristo said:


> No way!  It's the game mechanics that bores me.  Once all the weapons are leveled, what next...I'll start driving around just to get road kills 24/7.



Leveling is for RPGs and MMORPGs. I don't want to see the game ruined for a longer leveling system, I don't want to spend 100+ hours just to get the weapon I want, because if I had to, by the time I get there, I won't feel that weapon was worth 100 hours of my time, will get bored and quit. 

This is a game I log on with some TPUers, game for an hour or 2 at max, have some fun, then log off. If I want to level up, I hop on WoW and do so there, or Fallout 3.


----------



## raptori (Dec 10, 2010)

*Very odd thing regarding Logitech G500 and BFBC2 multiplayer*

hi everybody ... i have a very strange behavior from my G500 it works perfect in any situation except BFBC2 multiplayer which is: my player stop firing in close combat, when i aim my weapon to an enemy it fire 1-3 bullets then stop (aka left click seems like it doesn't hold it self "firing") and it does that in close combat only when it register a hit, if i tab the click it works, if i hold it then its the same failure situation  

and it does work in BFBC2 single player even in close combat 
it does work in BFBC2 MP in long range combat and when firing on non-target like sky or ground etc.
it does work in other games single player since i don't have another multiplayer game 
it does work in programs like photoshop without any problem

i tried another ordinary mouse in BFBC2 multiplayer and it works without problems.... 
tried uninstall logitech software "set-point" and reinstall it but it didn't helped .... 

so whats  wrong ??


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Has anyone have any idea how to fix the damn crash to desktop problem? I don't know why it's starting to happen now all of a sudden. And I know this has been a known issue since the game went retail.

I swear, I feel like it only happens when i'm doing good too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 10, 2010)

Check your emails, I just got this (and the code is already redeemed so dont try lol)


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 10, 2010)

Unforutantely nothing so far D:

But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 10, 2010)

raptori said:


> hi everybody ... i have a very strange behavior from my G500 it works perfect in any situation except BFBC2 multiplayer which is: my player stop firing in close combat, when i aim my weapon to an enemy it fire 1-3 bullets then stop (aka left click seems like it doesn't hold it self "firing") and it does that in close combat only when it register a hit, if i tab the click it works, if i hold it then its the same failure situation
> 
> and it does work in BFBC2 single player even in close combat
> it does work in BFBC2 MP in long range combat and when firing on non-target like sky or ground etc.
> ...



Does this happen with all guns, or just specific ones?

Not trying to be insulting, but are you using burst fire weapons like the AN94, that shoots three or four bullets, then stops?  Or does it do this for medic LMG's also?


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 10, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Check your emails, I just got this (and the code is already redeemed so dont try lol)
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101210/Capture014.jpg



wheres mine? I singed up day one too!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 10, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> You get to start ranking up 3 days early. Is that not enough? I do not understand?



No dude, that's enough. I was just asking. There's currently nothing on the store page about it.


----------



## raptori (Dec 10, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Does this happen with all guns, or just specific ones?
> 
> Not trying to be insulting, but are you using burst fire weapons like the AN94, that shoots three or four bullets, then stops?  Or does it do this for medic LMG's also?



all guns ...


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 10, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> No dude, that's enough. I was just asking. There's currently nothing on the store page about it.



heh, I was being a bit "smart" about it.  Iseriously hink there is no reason not to buy...DICE has released many high-quality titles over the years, and they are one of few companies left that regularily update thier titles...heck, even 2142 got an update recently!

They jsut gave us 4 new maps, and 5 more are on the way...you bet I bought that bitch.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 10, 2010)

Zh1nt0 on BASH and Slash talking about BFBC2's Vietnam. 

Zh1nt0 interview w/gameplay on GirlGamer.com.

Seeing tweets from people that got early Vietnam keys from DICE.  Now playing....Random videos leaking all over now.
Part 1: Hill 137
Part 2: Vantage Point
Part 3: Phu Bai Valley
Part 4: Caoson Temple

Extra

LOL - DICE getting in on the action - Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam Pure Gameplay


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 11, 2010)

Damn Im plagued with disconnects last day or so after a couple mins on a server. This has happened in past but a pbsetup run fixed. Not this time it appears. Gotta keep troubleshooting I guess.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 11, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Zh1nt0 on BASH and Slash talking about BFBC2's Vietnam.
> 
> Zh1nt0 interview w/gameplay on GirlGamer.com.
> 
> ...



I don't care what he has to say.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 11, 2010)

Some of the names people come up with are spectacular.  Last night a chopper pilot on the opposing team had the handle "Pancake Areolas."  Damn, that was funny.  It seems like every other night, or so, I see another corker.  I'm going to have to start documenting them, because I don't seem to retain them after the game.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a funny ass name. Please, start cataloging them. We could start a crazy screen name thread in GN with it. lol.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought this was pretty funny. This is my mate's xfire screen shot that he took.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

Any way to take screenshots without 3rd party programs?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's a funny ass name. Please, start cataloging them. We could start a crazy screen name thread in GN with it. lol.



Best I seen was GiveMeBlackMySon, that name made me laugh.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Any way to take screenshots without 3rd party programs?



I don't think the game (on pc, not sure about console) has a screen-shot feature which is quite upsetting due to the fact that game is graphically impressive and I've seen some funny deaths and cool explosions with vehicles.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 11, 2010)

raptori said:


> hi everybody ... i have a very strange behavior from my G500 it works perfect in any situation except BFBC2 multiplayer which is: my player stop firing in close combat, when i aim my weapon to an enemy it fire 1-3 bullets then stop (aka left click seems like it doesn't hold it self "firing") and it does that in close combat only when it register a hit, if i tab the click it works, if i hold it then its the same failure situation
> 
> and it does work in BFBC2 single player even in close combat
> it does work in BFBC2 MP in long range combat and when firing on non-target like sky or ground etc.
> ...



You have the mouse set to digital for BC2.  Check the gaming profile in the Logitech center and switch it back to normal.  If you can't figure out how, delete the profile and use the in game button mapping system.



Volkszorn88 said:


> I don't think the game (on pc, not sure about console) has a screen-shot feature which is quite upsetting due to the fact that game is graphically impressive and I've seen some funny deaths and cool explosions with vehicles.



The "Battlefield Moments" are always awesome.  My favorites are the, "What I am doing is a stupid idea" moments.  I will be running toward a flag as Assault knowing a tank is there thinking, "I will hide and wait til Crazy spawns on me, then he can C4 the tank."  At this moment a body will fly through the air over my head and land some 50 m from the flag.

Running like a little girl is always an option.


----------



## raptori (Dec 11, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Any way to take screenshots without 3rd party programs?



why without 3rd party programs?? Fraps or EVGA precision are free ,you can assign your own keys

these were taken with EVGA precision


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 11, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The "Battlefield Moments" are always awesome.  My favorites are the, "What I am doing is a stupid idea" moments.  I will be running toward a flag as Assault knowing a tank is there thinking, "I will hide and wait til Crazy spawns on me, then he can C4 the tank."  At this moment a body will fly through the air over my head and land some 50 m from the flag.
> 
> Running like a little girl is always an option.



prime example, yesterday death and I (being a medic and assault) were sitting around near the enemy tank (yeah, just hangin) I started spamming hand grenades and he waited and shot the engi that got out to repair. the entire time I was sitting on top of a rock right in front of the tank. (he was shooting right past me). it was a nice little run.

** t-minus 7 days


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 11, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Best I seen was GiveMeBlackMySon, that name made me laugh.



I've seen that dude, and I too laughed.  One of many I have seen, but forgotten.  Last night it was [Kickass]BootsWithFur.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a new username. Kinda bored after unlocking everything.

An Asian Driver


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 11, 2010)

That's a goodie.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 11, 2010)

"*** Ended An Asian Drivers 9 Kill Streak"

Is one i got earlier


----------



## burtram (Dec 12, 2010)

I had one a while ago that was something like "flyngSpghtiMnstr". I had a good laugh about it, I think I have their tags, I'll have to take a screenshot.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 12, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> prime example, yesterday death and I (being a medic and assault) were sitting around near the enemy tank (yeah, just hangin) I started spamming hand grenades and he waited and shot the engi that got out to repair. the entire time I was sitting on top of a rock right in front of the tank. (he was shooting right past me). it was a nice little run.
> 
> ** t-minus 7 days



If you are talking about what I think you are talking about, that wasn't Death with you.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 12, 2010)

raptori said:


> why without 3rd party programs?? Fraps or EVGA precision are free ,you can assign your own keys
> 
> these were taken with EVGA precision
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/BFBC2Game_2010_12_17_19_21_10_834.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/BFBC2Game_2010_12_17_19_21_11_719.jpg



That one bad ass pistol


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 12, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> That one bad ass pistol



It would of been if he actually fired a bullet. In both pictures the M9 is fully loaded. Also, you can tell there's force being applied from the bottom which is shooting debree up into the air, which leads me to believe it's either C4 or airstrike.

God, I'm such a buzz kill. lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah, boise was just kidding there.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

pre-ordered vietnam  5 days til i can delete cod


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> pre-ordered vietnam  5 days til i can delete cod



Which one ? I'm about as Happy with Black Op's MP as MW2. Not quite the hatred for it yet, but I can see if I played it more I would. COD 4 is Cool though. I still have fun with it. I like the MOH 2010 too.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 13, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, boise was just kidding there.



I know, it reminds me of when Tom Hanks is shooting at the Tanks on the bridge on Saving Private Ryan 
with his 45 and the tank blows up, there is that split second where you go WTF ! Then the Mustangs fly over.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 13, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Which one ? I'm about as Happy with Black Op's MP as MW2. Not quite the hatred for it yet, but I can see if I played it more I would. COD 4 is Cool though. I still have fun with it. I like the MOH 2010 too.



On friday, there was 126 peeps playing MOH '10 on steam.


----------



## caleb (Dec 13, 2010)

[EU] Looking for 2 maybe 3 expierienced in FPP and ladder gaming that would like to play some games for fun on clanbase.com.

Right now we are : 
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/pabloz
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/grubaz
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/caleb


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 13, 2010)

caleb said:


> [EU] Looking for 2 maybe 3 expierienced in FPP and ladder gaming that would like to play some games for fun on clanbase.com.
> 
> Right now we are :
> http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/pabloz
> ...



well im awesome omgwtfbbq good...

but im american 



What tpu servers still exist and will they be moving to vietnam?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone got a link to some offers for Vietnam? Still need to buy it :/


----------



## caleb (Dec 13, 2010)

Buy/Preorder from EA store ? Dunno how its on ebay but here on auction house there already are some code preorders on.


----------



## caleb (Dec 13, 2010)

FYI Just got my bf play4free code


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Anyone got a link to some offers for Vietnam? Still need to buy it :/



Well, you can try this at Direct2Drive (UK),  No guarantees:



> Pre-order Vietnam for $11.96 at Direct2Drive (US).
> 
> http://www.direct2drive.com/10121/product/Buy-Battlefield:-Bad-Company-2-Vietnam-Download
> 
> use code HOHOHO for 20% off



Buy it on Steam or the EA store to get in on the 18th, or buy at Direct2Drive to get it for cheap, and play on the 21st.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Well, you can try this at Direct2Drive (UK),  No guarantees:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy it on Steam or the EA store to get in on the 18th, or buy at Direct2Drive to get it for cheap, and play on the 21st.



Nope, doesn't work. 

My BFBC2 was purchased from Amazon, so i'll need to get it from EA direct then.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 13, 2010)

game is buggy today. several servers (including one that I frequent often) were having lag issues (don't think it was my end either). stuff like entire flags disappearing off the map, and being replaced by purple boxes (on the map).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 13, 2010)

Yay!! I got my 1st Ace Pin yesterday    Im not the lvl of you guys but its a gratifiying pin for me to have   i think i went 21k/15d with a 2300 and change in game point score (not inc. awards/pins/badges).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 13, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Nope, doesn't work.
> 
> My BFBC2 was purchased from Amazon, so i'll need to get it from EA direct then.



All you are buying is an unlock code that you will redeem in game.  The maps are already on your machine from the last patch, there should not be any additional required downloads.

That is why they tell you you can mix and match BFBC2 you bought from anywhere, and Vietnam you bought from anywhere.


----------



## erixx (Dec 13, 2010)

B2for Free .. now that is buggy and laggy... Standard B2 is much better. Of course its like apples and bananas


----------



## caleb (Dec 13, 2010)

Omfg please dont even bother with that Battlefield for free... What a disaster game.


----------



## erixx (Dec 13, 2010)

uninstalling right now, don't giving a f.f. about the new EA hype


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 13, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> All you are buying is an unlock code that you will redeem in game.  The maps are already on your machine from the last patch, there should not be any additional required downloads.
> 
> That is why they tell you you can mix and match BFBC2 you bought from anywhere, and Vietnam you bought from anywhere.



To quote Steam:

Notice: Vietnam requires the base game Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on Steam to play

Take that as if you want to get Vietnam on Steam, you need BFBC2 on Steam?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> game is buggy today. several servers (including one that I frequent often) were having lag issues (don't think it was my end either). stuff like entire flags disappearing off the map, and being replaced by purple boxes (on the map).



that stuffs stored on your PC not the server, so thats a local problem.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 14, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> To quote Steam:
> 
> Notice: Vietnam requires the base game Battlefield: Bad Company 2 on Steam to play
> 
> Take that as if you want to get Vietnam on Steam, you need BFBC2 on Steam?



If you want to play BFBC2 on Steam, you have to have purchased BFBC2 on Steam.
Using a BFBC2 Vietnam key purchased on Steam will not convert your non-Steam version of BFBC2 to a Steam version of BFBC2, but WILL allow you to play BFBC2 Vietnam.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> If you want to play BFBC2 on Steam, you have to have purchased BFBC2 on Steam.
> Using a BFBC2 Vietnam key purchased on Steam will not convert your non-Steam version of BFBC2 to a Steam version of BFBC2, but WILL allow you to play BFBC2 Vietnam.



Matters what you mean by that. BC2 really doesn't have trophies or anything like a lot of the Valve games. So all you really need to do is add it as a non-Steam game as there is no real benefit of tracking of any sort by owning it through Steam.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Matters what you mean by that. BC2 really doesn't have trophies or anything like a lot of the Valve games. So all you really need to do is add it as a non-Steam game as there is no real benefit of tracking of any sort by owning it through Steam.



Owning it through Steam allows you to log in to Steam from any machine and download and install the game on that machine.
Steam will install the game pre-patched to the latest version.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Owning it through Steam allows you to log in to Steam from any machine and download and install the game on that machine.
> Steam will install the game pre-patched to the latest version.



Right, you can only get that download through Steam, but you can still play non-Steam games on Steam, just can't download them through Steam.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Right, you can only get that download through Steam, but you can still play non-Steam games on Steam, just can't download them through Steam.



you get some benefits like automatic patching, ability to download the game on any PC you want, no need for disks in the drive, etc.

also, unlimited installs which is a concern with some modern games.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I know the benefits of buying games on Steam  But buying isn't playing is all I'm saying. You can still run the game through Steam, use the chat overlay and such without buying it through Steam. Granted, if I can buy it on Steam I will, I am done using discs.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I know the benefits of buying games on Steam  But buying isn't playing is all I'm saying. You can still run the game through Steam, use the chat overlay and such without buying it through Steam. Granted, if I can buy it on Steam I will, I am done using discs.



tahts why i listed the advantages that applied to BC2 only, as opposed to the chat overlay


----------



## caleb (Dec 14, 2010)

You can get BC off EA Downloader. Thats what I did. Bought a key 30% cheaper than the box version off an auction house added game to the downloaded and viola. The only thing that sux is that it downloads unpatched game but downloading patched games can be sometimes a pain if you want to run some mods.

IMHO they should all be the same. EA should just add the price for steam support to every game and be done with it. Its retarded that you  have the same game but its not the same for steam.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Was thinking a bit ago about the best names I have seen and it made me remember when me and Marineborn were playing BF2 like 5 years ago and seen BoozyMcLiverDamage, I'd say that one has to take the cake, only name I can remember from a game half a decade later.



Mussels said:


> tahts why i listed the advantages that applied to BC2 only, as opposed to the chat overlay



Right, but that doesn't have much to do with any of my posts, as I was originally replying to if you could play BC2 over Steam without owning a Steam copy. I know the benefits, was just saying that almost anything can be played over Steam without buying the game from them.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 14, 2010)

*Purchasing BC2 Vietnam on Steam vs non-Steam*

Re-opening the can of worms...  Purchasing BC2 Vietnam on Steam vs non-Steam



> Posted 14-Dec-2010
> by Kalms, DICE
> 
> There seems to be some confusion regarding purchasing Vietnam. I hope this clears things up.
> ...


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

got a question my copy of bc2 is not through steam and i was looking buy vietnam the add on, now am i forced to use steam ?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> got a question my copy of bc2 is not through steam and i was looking buy vietnam the add on, now am i forced to use steam ?









eh, no.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> http://i632.photobucket.com/albums/uu42/WBA_Brad_WBA/facepalm.gif
> 
> eh, no.



ok whats the verdict lol


----------



## digibucc (Dec 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> got a question my copy of bc2 is not through steam and i was looking buy vietnam the add on, now am i forced to use steam ?



a)  why would you think that? and  b) read the post above yours.

you can get it from EAStore, Impulse, D2D, or any other digital distributor on pre-order now.  I don't know about B&M.

as the post above yours says, it gives you a key you enter into your client.  in fact, getting it on Steam is NOT POSSIBLE, if you do not own the original through steam.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

digibucc said:


> a)  why would you think that? and  b) read the post above yours.
> 
> you can get it from EAStore, Impulse, D2D, or any other digital distributor on pre-order now.  I don't know about B&M.
> 
> sorry about the post above to me it was was sorta complicated, but anyways appreciate the help man, now will i be fine purchasing a copy from my local eb games store and just enter the key in right?


----------



## digibucc (Dec 14, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> sorry about the post above to me it was was sorta complicated, but anyways appreciate the help man, now will i be fine purchasing a copy from my local eb games store and just enter the key in right?


not at all, just can't help but point it out 

yeah that would be fine - it says no matter where you buy it is just a code that you enter into your existing bc2 install, and it unlocks the features.  everybody will receive the update,as it updates the whole game - but only those that use the codes will be able to play the vietnam content.

but since it's just a code, and will be downloaded anyway, i would just buy it from ea.com or d2d or whatever.  I don't even know what the deal will be in Brick and Mortar stores like eb, but there's really no need to go that route.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 14, 2010)

id buy from anywhere except eb games and gamestop.. but thats a whole other discussion


----------



## douglatins (Dec 14, 2010)

Should i buy vietnam?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 14, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Should i buy vietnam?



mmmmm yes!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

lol douglatins thats a no brainer


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 14, 2010)

its well worth it, ea did alot of changes, along with new maps and weapons


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 14, 2010)

Do you start over with rank and unlocks or does it carry over from bc2?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 14, 2010)

Does your rank and unlocks carry over from bc2?

Sorry for the double post. Doing this from my phone in a shite service area


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 14, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Do you start over with rank and unlocks or does it carry over from bc2?



BFBC2 & Vietnam share the same rank.  What you earn in one you earn in both.  You do not start over in BFBC2.

That said, all the weapons in Vietnam will be unlocked for all from the start.

No, you will not be able to use Vietnam weapons in BFBC2, and vice versa.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 15, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Chat with the Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam team on December 15th!



> Hi people! Fancy chatting with the developers of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam?
> 
> All you need to do is go here at 12PM PST (that's 21:00 Stockholm time) on December 15 (that's tomorrow!). Just type any questions you have to us, and we'll answer as many as we can in one hour. The people you will have a chance to talk to are:
> 
> ...



Here's a chance to get some "face time" with zh1nt0 -- "Foley" out...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok do we get our "16 digit codes" on the 18th then? I have a confirmation code from my Steam order here but that's its.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 15, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok do we get our "16 digit codes" on the 18th then? I have a confirmation code from my Steam order here but that's its.



possible that it auto unlocks on steam. (seeing as the entire expansion is already installed)


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys,you may laugh over my question,but...Im not saying Im a multiplayer games macho,but I've played a few...couple of days ago I've decided to buy and try BF2..maaan It looks so godamn hard to me(the multiplayer),I'm like a 4years old playing it..am I really so lame for this game or maybe its not the right game for me...How did you guys start out?


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 15, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Hi guys,you may laugh over my question,but...Im not saying Im a multiplayer games macho,but I've played a few...couple of days ago I've decided to buy and try BF2..maaan It looks so godamn hard to me(the multiplayer),I'm like a 4years old playing it..am I really so lame for this game or maybe its not the right game for me...How did you guys start out?



Are you meaning Battlefield 2 or Bad Company 2 because there is a massive difference in how to play. If you mean Bad Company 2, I've played since it was in Beta so it was a matter of finding out what weapons worked for my play style. 

The main way to shoot is in quick bursts. The faster and shorter you can take shots is the key to victory. Also kills aren't the fastest way to get points anymore. The fastest is to perform team actions like repairs, supplying ammo or healing and capping flags. Take a game I was in for example with crazyeyesreaper. I got more kills but he still got way more points than me because he was capturing flags. Destroying the enemies buildings is a great tactic because it denies them cover and a height advantage. 

Also teamwork is important, find a squad and stick with them. Chances are you will have the advantage when your squad come across an enemy that you will overwhelm them with sheer firepower unless they are a better squad than yours. Vehicles are a good way to get points if used correctly but they can also be death traps if you come up against a good engineer. 

Battlefield 2 is a different animal altogether. People have been playing it since 05 so they are all pretty much seasoned vets. I've done 700 odd hours myself and it's pretty much the same as Bad Company 2 where you find what style of play works but getting kills in BF2 is the fastest way to get points.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 15, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Are you meaning Battlefield 2 or Bad Company 2 because there is a massive difference in how to play. If you mean Bad Company 2, I've played since it was in Beta so it was a matter of finding out what weapons worked for my play style.
> 
> The main way to shoot is in quick bursts. The faster and shorter you can take shots is the key to victory. Also kills aren't the fastest way to get points anymore. The fastest is to perform team actions like repairs, supplying ammo or healing and capping flags. Take a game I was in for example with crazyeyesreaper. I got more kills but he still got way more points than me because he was capturing flags. Destroying the enemies buildings is a great tactic because it denies them cover and a height advantage.
> 
> ...



sorry,I meant Bad Company 2..its so frustrating,it seems like I just dont stand a chance against anybody there.take a kill here or there,but  nothing much..have tried few servers...its all going bad really atm..I know it takes some time..how do you find some beginner servers?are there any at all?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2010)

Rado D said:


> sorry,I meant Bad Company 2..its so frustrating,it seems like I just dont stand a chance agains anybody there..have tried few servers...its all going bad really atm..I know it takes some time..how do you find some beginner servers?are there any at all?



no such thing as beginner servers. try the singleplayer to get your basic skills up.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> no such thing as beginner servers. try the singleplayer to get your basic skills up.



well there are. but they are not watched closely enough (no mods, so non-noobs get on anyway)

for the first couple of days I averaged around a .29 kd (ironically this was after the beta where I averaged my usual 1.3). 

find a class you like, then a gun you like. then its a matter of becoming familiar with the maps and the game mechanics.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> well there are. but they are not watched closely enough (no mods, so non-noobs get on anyway)
> 
> for the first couple of days I averaged around a .29 kd (ironically this was after the beta where I averaged my usual 1.3).
> 
> find a class you like, then a gun you like. then its a matter of becoming familiar with the maps and the game mechanics.



so basically he's saying play medic...


And DO NOT play on hardcore servers if ur looking to learn the game.. ull get torn up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 15, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> so basically he's saying play medic...
> 
> 
> And DO NOT play on hardcore servers if ur looking to learn the game.. ull get torn up.



No he said, "Play assault on hardcore because you are for more lethal with it at level 1 - 10.  Then use the 870 Shotgun to level up whatever other kit you want."

You should also burst fire the AEK-741 cause it is a good gun if you can remember to ALWAYS BURST FIRE.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 15, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> so basically he's saying play medic...
> 
> 
> And DO NOT play on hardcore servers if ur looking to learn the game.. ull get torn up.



If your going for overall score then most likely Medic, but as far as not dieing and upping the KDR, Medic probably isnt the best choice.


----------



## countcristo (Dec 15, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If your going for overall score then most likely Medic, but as far as not dieing and upping the KDR, Medic probably isnt the best choice.



OMG I agree to disagree.  My highest kdr is as medic.


----------



## caleb (Dec 15, 2010)

Rado_D. You can always hook urself up to somebody thats more expierienced and spawn on them 
Try and add me on friends and fallow ingame.
Total chaos and killing sphree is the best thing in BF games.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 15, 2010)

countcristo said:


> OMG I agree to disagree.  My highest kdr is as medic.



Then your hiding too much  Got to get out there and whore some points with revives. I'm not saying Medic will suck at KDR, back when I had about 170 game hours I was at 2.22KDR with Medic, but it has dropped since then.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 15, 2010)

For me personally, medic, engi and sniper all bored me. I especially hate wookies, everyone thinks they're a pro sniper in every fps game. Any 5yr can camp in one spot from 200+km and get a kill.

Not to mention, sucks even more when you're the one who spawns on the team who's getting raped 'cause they're all sniping. Only 2 snipers should be allowed on each team.

P.S.
Also, why does my sig so small? Can barely see it.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 15, 2010)

They built the house around the grass, then wove the grass into a fine rug, but when they moved out upkeep wasnt there and it grew wild again.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds plausible.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 15, 2010)

I get alot of annoying rubberbanding/stuttery frames in the singleplayer game,even though framerates are good it just feels jittery alot of the time. Anyone have a solution for this? I have tried a few different drivers all have displayed the same issue, vsync on and off and all the different dx versions. No joy!! Any clues anyone?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I get alot of annoying rubberbanding/stuttery frames in the singleplayer game,even though framerates are good it just feels jittery alot of the time. Anyone have a solution for this? I have tried a few different drivers all have displayed the same issue, vsync on and off and all the different dx versions. No joy!! Any clues anyone?



solution: dont use nvidia.


more likely fix: turn shadows off



i'm not sure, but i know its an Nv problem. i recall hearing shadows borked some things up.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Rado D said:


> sorry,I meant Bad Company 2..its so frustrating,it seems like I just dont stand a chance against anybody there.take a kill here or there,but  nothing much..have tried few servers...its all going bad really atm..I know it takes some time..how do you find some beginner servers?are there any at all?



Well I feel I'm in the same boat as you. I got the game a couple of weeks ago, so very very late on. What I've learned is that the game rewards you for your high ranking. Starters are bound to be torn up, just like me. At first, I didn't even stand a chance in a 1 vs 1, countless times I've started shooting, dropping bullets on the guy, then get killed even if he started shooting second. My first kills were like I killed the guy, and ended up being killed too! Was frustrating, to say the least. 

I then assumed that they had something I didn't, so since I was only level 1, I tried other stuff, like helping the team, not rambo around, stay behind pals etc. Now what gave me hope was when I reached level 10 or so, things started getting better, had better weapons etc. At level 14, it was even better, I had body armour, god, the difference was like between light and day! For the first time, I could rack up *killing sprees*! I also understood that magnum ammo is a hell of a boost, which was raping me before. I now start to average better k/d ratios (even though I don't really care, I sometimes suicide to help out the team, but still) but it will be a massive job. I'm on a k/d of .60 (700 kills to level up rofl) Hope that helps you and give you hope. Levelled up players might not feel that, since they got it at launch or whatever, so they don't quite experience the difficulty we experience now (if you got it at launch, well everyone started even)

I'm no pro, but this is what I've learned at least from the 20h or so playing the game.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Well I feel I'm in the same boat as you. I got the game a couple of weeks ago, so very very late on. What I've learned is that the game rewards you for your high ranking. Starters are bound to be torn up, just like me. At first, I didn't even stand a chance in a 1 vs 1, countless times I've started shooting, dropping bullets on the guy, then get killed even if he started shooting second. My first kills were like I killed the guy, and ended up being killed too! Was frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> I then assumed that they had something I didn't, so since I was only level 1, I tried other stuff, like helping the team, not rambo around, stay behind pals etc. Now what gave me hope was when I reached level 10 or so, things started getting better, had better weapons etc. At level 14, it was even better, I had body armour, god, the difference was like between light and day! For the first time, I could rack up *killing sprees*! I also understood that magnum ammo is a hell of a boost, which was raping me before. I now start to average better k/d ratios (even though I don't really care, I sometimes suicide to help out the team, but still) but it will be a massive job. I'm on a k/d of .60 (700 kills to level up rofl) Hope that helps you and give you hope. Levelled up players might not feel that, since they got it at launch or whatever, so they don't quite experience the difficulty we experience now (if you got it at launch, well everyone started even)
> 
> I'm no pro, but this is what I've learned at least from the 20h or so playing the game.




find dead person. steal their kit XD go on rampage


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 15, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101215/BFBC2Game_2010_12_14_18_00_31_836.jpg



An Asian Driver in the hizzzawooos.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 15, 2010)

Mussels said:


> solution: dont use nvidia.
> 
> 
> more likely fix: turn shadows off
> ...



No problems on my end. Latest drivers ?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Well I feel I'm in the same boat as you. I got the game a couple of weeks ago, so very very late on. What I've learned is that the game rewards you for your high ranking. Starters are bound to be torn up, just like me. At first, I didn't even stand a chance in a 1 vs 1, countless times I've started shooting, dropping bullets on the guy, then get killed even if he started shooting second. My first kills were like I killed the guy, and ended up being killed too! Was frustrating, to say the least.
> 
> I then assumed that they had something I didn't, so since I was only level 1, I tried other stuff, like helping the team, not rambo around, stay behind pals etc. Now what gave me hope was when I reached level 10 or so, things started getting better, had better weapons etc. At level 14, it was even better, I had body armour, god, the difference was like between light and day! For the first time, I could rack up *killing sprees*! I also understood that magnum ammo is a hell of a boost, which was raping me before. I now start to average better k/d ratios (even though I don't really care, I sometimes suicide to help out the team, but still) but it will be a massive job. I'm on a k/d of .60 (700 kills to level up rofl) Hope that helps you and give you hope. Levelled up players might not feel that, since they got it at launch or whatever, so they don't quite experience the difficulty we experience now (if you got it at launch, well everyone started even)
> 
> I'm no pro, but this is what I've learned at least from the 20h or so playing the game.



thank you very much for this info buddy,it really makes sense..I'll try something later tonight,when Im back from work...
PS:what you wrote about shooting at someone first,for example getting behind them..but they still manage to turn around and shoot you dead,jesus these moments make me want to rip all the cables out of my computer    last night I've tried few games..there was this guy,a sniper(lot of people just go on the same spot after respawn,lame by my opinion) and I knew he  was shooting us a lot,cos from that spot he had a clear shot on our spawn point and I was trying to get to the shielded turret and take that sucker down..man I could bring the whole building down,he was still there..but back to people just hiding...yes there is a lot of campers unfortunatelly..but I guess if you are a sniper,its natural to melt into the enviroment and wait for a good shot..



Mussels said:


> find dead person. steal their kit XD go on rampage



I didnt know you can do that


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 15, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> No problems on my end. Latest drivers ?



yeh i have tried a few drivers pepper including the latest, nothing seems to sort it. Spmeone mentioned HPET but cant seem to find it on my board.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 15, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> I get alot of annoying rubberbanding/stuttery frames in the singleplayer game,even though framerates are good it just feels jittery alot of the time. Anyone have a solution for this? I have tried a few different drivers all have displayed the same issue, vsync on and off and all the different dx versions. No joy!! Any clues anyone?



Turn the Folding programs off.  I know they take low priority, but they will still cause stuttering on CPU intensive games.


As for all the other stuff about needing the magnum ammo and body armor, etc.  I can either use all default equipment or start a new soldier and I will still be in the top 5 in every game I play.  Dying a lot at the beginning has nothing to do with crappy equipment or everyone having an advantage over you.  You are not use to the system yet.  It may not look different, but it feels different.  The suggestion of playing through single player is a requirement to get use to the system in BFBC2.  Playing with a friend or 2 with a higher rank helps a lot.  And starting Assault helps because you get a noob tube very fast.

Keys to victory in this game:
* Burst fire all automatic rifles at range.
* Communication
* Teamwork/Squad work (Stick together and watch each other's backs) 
* Don't be Rambo (unless you are Kurgan).
* Keep moving and assume their are always Snipers watching.
* The kit is called RECON, not Sniper.  Play it as such.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 15, 2010)

Rado D said:


> I didnt know you can do that



When you see a dead person laying around, there is usually a kit to be had. If you also see a gun laying on the ground, that is a kit you can pick up. Simply walk over it, wait until the icon to pick it up shows up (it has the kit type and tells you to press E), and press E and take it. If you don't like it, you can take yours back using the same method or find another one.


----------



## caleb (Dec 15, 2010)

what the f ?!!
Please stop sayin that you get owned because you're level 1 because I'm getting sick.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 15, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Turn the Folding programs off.  I know they take low priority, but they will still cause stuttering on CPU intensive games.



Huh? I don't think I'm running any unless they are on by default in the driver?


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 15, 2010)

so after some testing, I agree with highway. here's the stats for the new character I made.






its all about knowing the maps and mechanics, not the equipment (although equipment can help)


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 15, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> so after some testing, I agree with highway. here's the stats for the new character I made.
> 
> its all about knowing the maps and mechanics, not the equipment (although equipment can help)



I agree with you on that. Even though equipment can help, you must also know the mechanics of the game. Once you've got it nailed down (it took me 10+ hours, I'm a slow learner) it would be easy starting all over, especially with someone who has 100+ hours on the game. Now for the absolute beginner, like me, I can surely say that body armour is helping me loads (since I got it, I die less than I kill), so it surely can't be placebo effect. I've not got magnum ammo yet though, so I can't comment on it.

Now everyone has a playing style, so if it works for me, it might not for you and vice versa. Surely it also doesn't help that I rush trying to arm/disarm Mcoms while some bush wookies take pot shots for fun, not even covering my back (once again I don't complain, everyone bought the game for a reason and goes his way on the highway, his choice). So some ceramic does surely help.

Also there's no reason to bash newcomers POV saying it makes you sick (once again, I'm new to this game/mechanics/destruction, I won't pretend knowing everything), lets not just make this thread like EA's forums, which is an absolute joke maturity-wise. Some are born to frag, I guess thats not me but I'm here to learn tips from advanced players, not being belittled. 

And thanks to those who came up with constructive comments, especially the LM & BH.


----------



## countcristo (Dec 15, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> I agree with you on that. Even though equipment can help, you must also know the mechanics of the game. Once you've got it nailed down (it took me 10+ hours, I'm a slow learner) it would be easy starting all over, especially with someone who has 100+ hours on the game. Now for the absolute beginner, like me, I can surely say that body armour is helping me loads (since I got it, I die less than I kill), so it surely can't be placebo effect. I've not got magnum ammo yet though, so I can't comment on it.
> 
> Now everyone has a playing style, so if it works for me, it might not for you and vice versa. Surely it also doesn't help that I rush trying to arm/disarm Mcoms while some bush wookies take pot shots for fun, not even covering my back (once again I don't complain, everyone bought the game for a reason and goes his way on the highway, his choice). So some ceramic does surely help.
> 
> ...



I read the 10 hrs to learn the game mechanics and that was EXACTLY me too.  I pretty much went like 1-3,5 in kdr until I hit level 6?  Maybe sooner, but afterwards I got to 1:1.  Then after actually learning the hitboxes (then having it changed in R9, the most recent patch) I went to my highest score of 80-10 and got accused of hacking.  I've only gotten that once!  

After many attempts to disarm like you, I figured there were going to be enough people who would carelessly rush in that I'd search the perimeter to take out offenders.  Thus, using the careless rushers to disarm as bait.  Once it's cleared and my buddies haven't disarmed then I'll make an attempt.  This play style, which I like a lot (because I rather kill), suits me perfectly even if it fails in winning games.  Same thing should go for revives.


----------



## caleb (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not bashing the fact that you're a newbie just the one point where you say low rank makes you score badly.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 15, 2010)

low rank did make me score badly after unlocking weapons better suited to my play style things got alot better. Its not so much low rank its more that theres ALOT of weapons to pick from and people do better with some then they do others.

examples i DO have a lvl 3 soldier on the side with noob weapons my KDR is horrendous at .45 but soon as i get a shotgun my KDR jumps to .75-1.5 depending on the server and what TPU members im gaming with

for the record my main soldier below in my sig started out at .29 KDR and im now trying to reach .85 took me 30+ ranks to get there


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 16, 2010)

Holy shit this thread is huge 

Anyways, I just bought BFBC2 on steam a week ago, and I feel up to joining in some fragging with my fellow TPUers. 

Put me in the club. Anyone who wants to can friend me on BFBC2 or STEAM. I'm M4GICFOUR on both. I only ask that if you're going to friend me on Steam and I don't know you, send me a PM here and let me know. I get a lot of requests on steam (apparently there's a CS:S pro with a name similar to mine)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 16, 2010)

LifeonMars, I had the same problem before. Have great framerates but it still felt choppy while playing. I know you said you tried vsync, but download RivaTuner. It has a little program called D3DOverrider included (maybe you can get it by itself im not sure, but Rivatuner is sweet as a whole). Use D3DOverrider to force your V-sync and Triple buffering for DirectX applications. NVidia control panel and CCC only let you use Triple buffering in OpenGL games but D3DOverrider will let you use it in DirectX apps. Try this out. Its been oh so buttery smooth for me since.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> LifeonMars, I had the same problem before. Have great framerates but it still felt choppy while playing. I know you said you tried vsync, but download RivaTuner. It has a little program called D3DOverrider included (maybe you can get it by itself im not sure, but Rivatuner is sweet as a whole). Use D3DOverrider to force your V-sync and Triple buffering for DirectX applications. NVidia control panel and CCC only let you use Triple buffering in OpenGL games but D3DOverrider will let you use it in DirectX apps. Try this out. Its been oh so buttery smooth for me since.



+1 to that, it solved my crossfire issues too (at least when i had two 4870's, Vsync was broken. D3DOverrided solved that)


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 16, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> LifeonMars, I had the same problem before. Have great framerates but it still felt choppy while playing. I know you said you tried vsync, but download RivaTuner. It has a little program called D3DOverrider included (maybe you can get it by itself im not sure, but Rivatuner is sweet as a whole). Use D3DOverrider to force your V-sync and Triple buffering for DirectX applications. NVidia control panel and CCC only let you use Triple buffering in OpenGL games but D3DOverrider will let you use it in DirectX apps. Try this out. Its been oh so buttery smooth for me since.



I tried it, thanks for the suggestion. Unfortunately it hasn't fixed it. Getting great performance in all my other games (alot) apart from this and HAWX, both display what can only be described as microstuttering/rubberbanding even though they are pushing out great fps. Damn, really wanted to get my multiplayer BC2 up and running as well. GTA IV is running super smooth without a hitch  and crysis , no problem.

Will see if the next driver, due out early next week sorts it, supposedly it has been optimised for BC2 and the 4 series.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 16, 2010)

The issue i have is wierd plays really smooth no fps lag at all i can run everything on full plays well even on a single 5870 but i have crossfire, but if i run and hit jump it lags like hell untill i land on my feet?? game bug or what?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 16, 2010)

So the game runs just fine on a single card, but buggy in cfx? Maybe you need different drivers.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 16, 2010)

Volkszorn88 said:


> So the game runs just fine on a single card, but buggy in cfx? Maybe you need different drivers.



No runs smooth on single card or crossfire, just when i run and hit jump it lags? really dont understand why. doesnt lag when i just run only when i hit jump whilst running. if i jump on the spot no lag at all?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 16, 2010)

well nitro you got the power, you shouldnt have to change anything my advice which you already probably know, is uninstall your cats, boot safe mode, driver sweep, boot back into windows, either install a brand new version of cats, or find the old 10.4hotifxes from ati that were released especially for bc2 they make it run and load very nice


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 16, 2010)

I ran into this guy tonight.  He must be from the Middle East?


----------



## erixx (Dec 16, 2010)

What can Ahlata mean FFS!? LOL


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2010)

erixx said:


> what can ahlata mean ffs!? Lol



a lotta vaginamite


----------



## douglatins (Dec 16, 2010)

a lot of vagina! LOL!

On a side note I bought Vietnam!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 16, 2010)

IGN's Battlefield Bad Company 2:  Vietnam review



> *Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Vietnam Review*
> Did the best just get better?
> December 16, 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 16, 2010)

Bc2 > blops

BC2 should of gotten fps game of the year.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 16, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I ran into this guy tonight. He must be from the Middle East?



Hey its me again guys!Well Im getting considerably better day by day,even that on any server anytime,you will come across with very hard opponents..just wanted to asak how you get these dog tags..I mean I've searched some of guys I've sot,but have not yet found any dogtags


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 16, 2010)

Need to stab them with your knife (middle mouse button)


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 16, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Need to stab them with your knife (middle mouse button)



thanks 

EDIT:..and your signature here?how can I get it?I guess its not being updated automatically..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

w1zzard disabled it so you have to manually add a new sig everyonce in awhile


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I might have to tinker around on a new soldier, just to see. But honestly, it seems overtime my KDR has dropped a bit, while my SPM has gone up. I think I have become more suicidal rushing for revives and stuff and the SPM shows that.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm debating 'starting over' for 'Nam.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

Is it me, or are there a hell of alot more camping snipers now?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 16, 2010)

@Moonpig, If you play on hardcore servers it will be definitely be swarmed by snipers. Although in normal mode I noticed they can't really kill you unless you're sniping in one spot yourself as you'd be moving around alot but then again depends on the server and who you're playing with, personally on Aussie servers I haven't had any bad experiences with snipers on normal modes but tanks are an abomination.

Here's a cool scenario that happened... Humvee speeding towards my squad, within an inch of being run over it gets blown up by a friendly helicopter and completely bunnyhops over me and my squad where we were taking cover and unloading on an enemy objective and then it hits a building behind us and makes the building collapse. The destruction is limitless and I'm currently in-love with these indescribable battlefield moments, one last night I was flying a helo and boom I get shot down by a tank! I get off luckily and parachute down, while in the air I throw C4's at the tank and blow it up rofl. This game reeks of awesome.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 16, 2010)

I only play Hardcore. Can't stand normal, it's just daft.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I only play Hardcore. Can't stand normal, it's just daft.



Ah that explains it then lol, well I heard in Vietnam it will mainly be mid-range fighting anyways, hopefully this decreases the sniper epidemic in hardcore modes


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 17, 2010)

is their no pre-load for vietnam?


----------



## erixx (Dec 17, 2010)

no, you just buy the right to play it, 'cos it is already there since last ÜberPatch...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 17, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I only play Hardcore. Can't stand normal, it's just daft.



Give me name of your avatar immediately.  I love red heads....dye job or not. NOW!


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 17, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog post:  Australian servers now online for Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 



> * BY: zh1nt0
> * POSTED : Dec 15, 2010, 12:00AM
> 
> Congrats Australia!
> ...



Kind of crazy they did not have Australian console servers before this.  They got a lot of well deserved hate for this.
==================================================

New Battlefield Blog post:  Portable awesomeness: Bad Company 2 available on Iphone



> * BY: H Brun
> * POSTED : Dec 16, 2010, 12:00AM
> 
> Hi all!
> ...



*Note:  Currently the #1 selling App on iTunes, selling for $1 US!*
Edit:  See it in action


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 17, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  Australian servers now online for Xbox 360 and Playstation 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would be cool, if it was for android.


----------



## burtram (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a few laughs earlier; went 10/0 and 11/0 with the uav, then 16/0 in the gunner seat of a tank, while hopping out often to keep the tank alive. Also, on that new snow map (forget its name) in rush mode, I find that if I aim for a specific area between buildings while coming down in the parachute, I can lob a 40mm grenade and kill some random people. It has a 2/3 success rate so far, lol (the times I don't get the kill, I still got the hit registry).


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 17, 2010)

See several DICE video interviews and preview the Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam launch trailer on the latest episode of EA PWNED on YouTube.

There is a little bit after the initial intro, then more near the end of the 15 minute video.
Note that the Trailer designer they interview mentions using working Battlerecorder functionality in house at DICE...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2010)

oh trust me, we get almost no servers that arent player hosted, if the dedicated servers arent free.


we dont have any blizzard servers, for example either. (oddly we get lots of steam servers, but thats the exception)


once the NBN rolls out and its actually viable to host things here, i expect that to change massively.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 17, 2010)

Here it is, the official Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam Launch trailer!

Are there really going to have livestock on the battlefield? (@ :50)  

==================================================

twitter.com/knife: "@zh1nt0 Hi! At what time can we enjoy Vietnam tomorrow??"

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "No ETA at what time, just stay ready tomorrow and enjoy the game .. It's gonna be wild! #gettingreadyforlaunch"

==================================================


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 17, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh trust me, we get almost no servers that arent player hosted, if the dedicated servers arent free.
> 
> 
> we dont have any blizzard servers, for example either. (oddly we get lots of steam servers, but thats the exception)
> ...



To whom and about what exactly are you talking about here?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just played BF:F2P, ahhhh laggy and super buggy. :/

But it's expected.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Dec 17, 2010)

telling me ever since the new bfc2 patch out, i have not found a server yet that is not laggy


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Dec 17, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> telling me ever since the new bfc2 patch out, i have not found a server yet that is not laggy



Yeah I have noticed this to. I have been playing on servers with under 30 pings and it isn't so bad. Until some dumba55 joins with a 300+ ping. 

Hit tab during the game to see the player list, and you can see all the players pings. Server Admins need to set stricter levels for acceptable ping. You should not be playing on a server if your ping is 200 and I have seen some players pushing 500ms. that is 1/2 a second delay, and if people start using smoke grenades the game just goes to a crawl.

Server admins need to cap ping at 100ms and I think most of these issues would go away.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 17, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> telling me ever since the new bfc2 patch out, i have not found a server yet that is not laggy


I thought it is just me but yeah i also have some odd random rubber banding on some servers whereas on others i dont


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2010)

sapetto said:


> I thought it is just me but yeah i also have some odd random rubber banding on some servers whereas on others i dont



Same here lately. I've been playing Heavy Metal maps nonstop and even when I'm pinging a 22 to a server I will get rubber banding. I notice it happens more often with full servers leading me to believe it's on the server client side.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 17, 2010)

Which reminds me of this solution to the rubber banding by one of the server providers Multiplay - http://support.multiplay.co.uk/index.php?_a=viewarticle&_m=knowledgebase&kbarticleid=64

I have tried it with no luck 


> Rubber banding when paying on Windows Vista or Windows 7
> If you are experiencing "Rubber-banding" when a server is full and you're using Windows Vista or Windows 7, there are a few client side changes you can make to try and help. These are advanced changes and require some Windows knowledge, so please don't attempt unless you are familar with Windows including the Registry.
> 
> 1) Try disabling the Windows Service "Receive Window Auto-Tuning" (type "netsh interface tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled" into a command prompt)
> ...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Give me name of your avatar immediately.  I love red heads....dye job or not. NOW!



No.

Bianca Beauchamp


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 17, 2010)

Stubborn hoarder!

I used tineye on your avatar.

Her name is Bianca Beauchamp.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 17, 2010)

So its 09:00 GMT 


> http://twitter.com/EAStore : Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam available at @EAStore tomorrow! The wait is over, almost  #bfbc2 #vietnam
> 
> http://twitter.com/GamerOfFreedom : @EAStore What time in EU? Will we get it at midnight?
> 
> ...


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 17, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Stubborn hoarder!
> 
> I used tineye on your avatar.
> 
> ...



I posted the name, look again 

Also, damn my negative repairs!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> To whom and about what exactly are you talking about here?



page updated while i was afk, it was a page or two earlier about how the console versions finally got aussie servers


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 18, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> I posted the name, look again



Tricky sir, very tricky

Are negative repairs are against enemy vehicles?  It seems as though they should show up as a positive stat.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't have rubber banding provided I maintain a good ping but I definitely have some occasional connection stability issues since the last patch. I have noticed more general lag too but not as bad as some of you guys report; not even close to unplayable (when I don't lose connection to server suddenly--if that shit happens with 'nam too im gonna be upset.)


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

I WANT NAM NAOWWWWWWWWWW


13 more hours


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't wait to play Vietnam tomorrow!!!


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 18, 2010)

i got tomorrow off, so it's nam all day. hope to see lots of peeps on TS.


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 18, 2010)

Feel free to add me to the OP, I mainly play recon and engineer, but I'm still decent at assault/medic.
In game name is - Duckman404
I'm an Aussie though, so I'm not sure how many games I'll be able to play with your guys :\


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 18, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Stubborn hoarder!
> 
> I used tineye on your avatar.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I was hoping it was someone new.  I have like 300+ pictures of her, including that that one.  damn.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 18, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Can't wait to play Vietnam tomorrow!!!



Me too, I just need to see if wifey will let me exchange a $25 gift card I got towards Christmas and let me buy rights She gets weird at Christmas, of couse I'm buying her a bluray because she can't run the one I have in the Computer


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 18, 2010)

Buying Vietnam now.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 18, 2010)

Man, I had it pre-ordered the day after they announced you could pre-order it. I'm so psyched for Vietnam, a change of scenery will breathe new life into the game.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 18, 2010)

Now Available - Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam



> Product Release - Valve                                    00:50
> Start playing now! Battlefield Bad Company 2: Vietnam is now available on Steam.
> 
> Get ready for a whole new war, as DICE's massively popular online shooter Battlefield: Bad Company 2 makes the journey back to the 60's and the infamous Vietnam war.



==================================================

twitter.com/zh1nt0: "Vietnam codes are gradually being rolled out to everyone who pre-ordered."

==================================================

I ordered from the EA store and just got my code via e-mail!

==================================================


----------



## Frizz (Dec 18, 2010)

YEAH I'm going to be playing right now!  See you all in the battlefield


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2010)

I was just playing. Can confirm EA store preorders work with STEAM versions.


----------



## erixx (Dec 18, 2010)

playing now, mainly for the soundtrack lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 18, 2010)

Bought it, just waiting for my code now.


----------



## caleb (Dec 18, 2010)

Any way to reduce this glowing on 3870 in dx9 ?


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, i get that. Hard to snipe with it.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 18, 2010)

that looks like too much gamma, try to shut off hbao or. turn down your gamma, and vietnam is giving me a meh impression, im a good player, damm good player, i was just getting raped hands down over and over and over, it was getting very annoying. the guns dont seem balanced at all in vietnam, it does look nice though, heh


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good go vietnam is epic!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Me and Marine got in a few rounds this morning, 2nd map I got my first Vietnam Ace Pin. It's fun, but I kind of sense a PPSh nerf incoming.


----------



## Bow (Dec 18, 2010)

This sucks, I cant download my preorder from D2D until 10:00 am pst and I am on the East Coast!!!


----------



## digibucc (Dec 18, 2010)

i thought there was a vietnam single player campaign, i'm not seeing it....

on the vietnam menu, there is only  main and multiplayer, no sp.  any ideas what i am missing?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 18, 2010)

Arggh!  I haz no money till the 22 and then i gotta wait for it to clear to PayPal..... Im jonesing for Vietnam :O :O :O


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i thought there was a vietnam single player campaign, i'm not seeing it....
> 
> on the vietnam menu, there is only  main and multiplayer, no sp.  any ideas what i am missing?



there is not single player, its only mutilplayer, its not a full game it was 10 bux, lol just multiplayer


----------



## digibucc (Dec 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> there is not single player, its only mutilplayer, its not a full game it was 10 bux, lol just multiplayer



oh i get it, fine with the price and fine without single, just could have sworn i read that there would be, so now i;m trying to figure out why i thought that  ty!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, apparently everyone lost their rank and is now back to rank 0. I checked both vietnam and vanilla, both are lvl 0. Wtf!!

Everyone of the bc2 forums is having the same problem and so are all my mates on xfire-steam. 

Anyone else lost their rank?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 18, 2010)

Played a little Vietnam already, didn't really enjoy it that much. 

Volkszorn88, I still have my normal rank from before.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 18, 2010)

It seems that it is more optimized than the vanilla and the hitreg is better. Now i only need to get used to who is from my team and who is from the enemy lol, i found it difficult to make the difference


----------



## digibucc (Dec 18, 2010)

i haven't played it yet, i did enter the code though.  i have it in my menu, just haven't launched.  it didn't yet reset my points...


----------



## Frizz (Dec 18, 2010)

Definitely enjoying it more than any other game at the moment.


----------



## AltecV1 (Dec 18, 2010)

sapetto said:


> It seems that it is more optimized than the vanilla and the hitreg is better. Now i only need to get used to who is from my team and who is from the enemy lol, i found it difficult to make the difference



i shoot everybody in multiplayer games  and if they dont die they are on my team


----------



## douglatins (Dec 18, 2010)

WTF i can't login!


----------



## erixx (Dec 18, 2010)

- I can't chat most of the time
- Flamethrower is not very usefull in open maps
- Nice variety op maps


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 18, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> that looks like too much gamma, try to shut off hbao or. turn down your gamma, and vietnam is giving me a meh impression, im a good player, damm good player, i was just getting raped hands down over and over and over, it was getting very annoying. the guns dont seem balanced at all in vietnam, it does look nice though, heh





1Kurgan1 said:


> Me and Marine got in a few rounds this morning, 2nd map I got my first Vietnam Ace Pin. It's fun, but I kind of sense a PPSh nerf incoming.



Marine- your not doing it right. in the hour or so i played, I actually raised my overall KD by .02 (a bigger feat than it seems)

kurgan- ppsh didn't impress me. uzi and xm22 did though. 

I really like the maps, and it does feel like the hit registry was greatly improved. flamethrower seems like a toy to me. maybe one per squad as a room clearing thing.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2010)

wait, your vietnam works? wtf, mines still locked!


edit: i restarted steam AND ITS GONE FROM MY LIST. RAGEFACE.JPG


edit: its not in my list, but when i view it in the store it says i have it and it has a 'play now' button  grrrr


its all good, i can access it via the BC2 shortcut. just freaked me out that it was missing from the steam games list.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 18, 2010)

Mussels said:


> wait, your vietnam works? wtf, mines still locked!
> 
> 
> edit: i restarted steam AND ITS GONE FROM MY LIST. RAGEFACE.JPG
> ...



well it's actually dlc for the existing bc2, so maybe if you just launch that you'll have the vietnam button on the top left like i do.  I got bc2 through steam but vietnam through ea.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> well it's actually dlc for the existing bc2, so maybe if you just launch that you'll have the vietnam button on the top left like i do.  I got bc2 through steam but vietnam through ea.



yeah i edited. its just that until now i had the preorder, which had its own shortcut in the steam 'library'


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

Uh no code in my email?


----------



## Asylum (Dec 18, 2010)

Anyone have a download link?

I have my code.

Was bought from EA Store.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

Its part of the last patch. No separate download.


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

wrigley, shift + tab, cd key at the top, type it in, voila. this is assuming you're on steam of course.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh thank Christ everyone has only mentioned getting it via email.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 18, 2010)

damn guys u switch to Vietnam


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> damn guys u switch to Vietnam



it only costs $15 au, so yeah, we bought it.


i aint played it yet, 3:30 am here, will hammer it tomorrow if i wake up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

Get Ready 'Cause Here I Come


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sign of relief, got my rank back 

Also, is it me or does it feel like i'm playing MoH (gun wise)? Feels like there's no recoil.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah my rank is fine...

Wow definitely feels a bit different and looks fantastic! Running Cat 10.12...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 18, 2010)

Also, feels like i'm getting better fram rates or is it just me? Definitely 15 bucks well spent.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 18, 2010)

Having some rubber banding issues, but it might be the servers themselves. I usually have the best ping in a server. (FiOS 20/20) Can't really get it to replicate in reg BC2 though. Any other people with lag issues strictly in Vietnam?


----------



## erixx (Dec 18, 2010)

all fine, the chat issue was da internetz...

What map do you like most so far?

Me, Hill 190 so far

(190 or 192 or... : )


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 18, 2010)

*Bfbc2 vn*

Ok I'm going to buy it today, but before I do I would like to know if a EA purchase will play today. I really don't want to tie 
it into my Steam account if I don't have to. If I do have to what do I need to do to not have a bunch of trouble playing it ?


----------



## digibucc (Dec 18, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> Ok I'm going to buy it today, but before I do I would like to know if a EA purchase will play today. I really don't want to tie
> it into my Steam account if I don't have to. If I do have to what do I need to do to not have a bunch of trouble playing it ?



i don't see any reason why it wouldn't. 

for that matter, all you are buying is a serial.  the content is included in the latest patch.  you enter the key into your bc2 game client and it will unlock vietnam.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 18, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i don't see any reason why it wouldn't.
> 
> for that matter, all you are buying is a serial.  the content is included in the latest patch.  you enter the key into your bc2 game client and it will unlock vietnam.



Yeah got it at the ea store and works great. Pretty nice maps.I thought only steam was releasing it today.  Bought the specact too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow its pretty sweet...a bit slower paced with the older, non-high tech stuff. I'm better at it too as a result! Guns esp the assault rifles seem super accurate and powerful and I haven't even used Magnum or the handling perk yet. And the Uzi is amazing!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 18, 2010)

Everything in Nam is ridiculously lethal.  I think they tried to balance the kits by making all their default weapons broken.

I got my second multi-kill of 5 or more people with the Flame Thrower and a small tunnel.  The first was a fully loaded Transport Chopper and Explo. upgrade.

And the PBRV boat is fucking broken.  I don't mean broken like the other guns.  I mean completely unfair.  I killed 15 people in a single round, got 7 Sea Warfair pins and I only had the boat for about 40 seconds.  That needs to be fixed.  I mean it has 3 mounted .50 cal machine guns shooting at people with "body armor" that is little more than hope.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

All the vehicles r a little OP as the Anti vehicle weapons seem to have been nerfed.


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

all that said though it's still pretty awesome. it's getting me to play bc2 again and i think it's well worth $15.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

o i love it.. i just find myself getting very pissed at tanks.. wish their were infantry only servers


----------



## Ross211 (Dec 18, 2010)

I feel like I'm getting my $15 worth.  It would probably be best if EA allowed mods for Bad Company 2 though, but that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 18, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> All the vehicles r a little OP as the Anti vehicle weapons seem to have been nerfed.



I had little problom with tanks, so long as my team kept the engineers off the back. rpg+expl. upgrade is %50+ damage per shot. 

also, recon gets TNT and mortar strike. at the same time.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 18, 2010)

o on the open maps tanks r cake, but theirs one that winds thru a narrow village where if u get tanks on the top of the hill its game over


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> kurgan- ppsh didn't impress me. uzi and xm22 did though.



I didn't try the Uzi, I assumed it was the same as BC2, or the xm22, but with the PPSh, almost every round I played with it I got a marksman pin, and the funny thing was, is I wasn't even using the Iron Sights, was just hip firing because the thing was so dead on accurate. Which was why I was owning, because others would have to stop running then aim, I'd just beat them to the draw.

The Thompson also seems amazing, better than in BC2, I can't even use that thing in BC2.


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

guys any way to make a desktop shortcut straight to bc2 vietnam? i have everything through steam.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 18, 2010)

i was playing like 7 hours ago, hehe, very cool.


----------



## erixx (Dec 18, 2010)

just like me, its fun. i already got the price back under the form of hours of fun today!
I also got the powerboat 7 or more medals at once...  with 3 men onboard and moving to avoid sniper fire, it is amazing. ALone, you are a duck, of the sitting species...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2010)

im to cheap to buy vietnam so guess ill start playing just cause 2 unless i find tpuers on vanilla BC2


----------



## travva (Dec 18, 2010)

you're missing out reaper, seriously. it's worth $15 bucks man.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2010)

lol ask anyone around here how much i rage lol there probably happy im not buying it hahaha


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2010)

Daymn, Vietnam is alot more fun than BFBC2! Loving the AK!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol ask anyone around here how much i rage lol there probably happy im not buying it hahaha



you can say that again


----------



## Frizz (Dec 19, 2010)

They did mention that they were going to immortalize the vehicles, now I'm not exactly sure what they meant by that but I can pretty much assume that they were going to make them unstoppable.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 19, 2010)

One of my best rounds in a long while. 












Oh, and Haru, it was awesome playing with you today, even if that server was laggy as heck. The patrol boats in Vietnam are waaaaay overpowered.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah the front gun on the boat is way too easy but sure is a lot of fun! Thanks Haru for driving! 

The music is different than BF:V, not much control can just cycle through. Though you have to enable in Game Settings ini first which kinda makes me scratch my head. Car Radio=1. Or maybe on second thought that's totally for the best...


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 19, 2010)

This is one of my best runs, from a while ago (before I got a new screen, and I'm level 44 now).




Needless to say, my SVU is now platinum. 

And that wasn't from sitting on a hill like a dick sniper, that was from running around and pushing like a baws.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm loving Vietnam so far!!!




Radical_Edward said:


> One of my best rounds in a long while.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/81791264.jpg
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/f90880b2.jpg






Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/BFBC2Game-2010-12-18-17-31-40-73.jpg



Geez, you guys earned so many medal in one round, i don't get near as much when i play unfortunately. lol


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

I dominate in bc2... suck ass in vietnam... :'(


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

travva said:


> guys any way to make a desktop shortcut straight to bc2 vietnam? i have everything through steam.



I don't think so. You log into Vietnam by logging into BC2.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Geez, you guys earned so many medal in one round, i don't get near as much when i play unfortunately. lol



Yeah that's more commonplace for some of the other guys here; the vast majority of my vanilla BC2 rounds are only 2 or 3 awards, less if my team loses. And I barely had any kills in boats before so...

Haru just drove back and forth about 30 feet from shore and I picked off 15 enemies in the jungle over like 4 minutes before I got killed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2010)

yea i sat there at the EA store my finger on the buy button just couldnt bring myself to buy it...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i sat there at the EA store my finger on the buy button just couldnt bring myself to buy it...



its worth the purchase.. especially for only $15


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2010)

lol all i can say is shibdib your lucky your not on teamspeak when i am when the group of us is playing BC2 or else you'd be telling me to stay away lol and yes... i really am that much of a rage-a-holic


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 19, 2010)

Nah, don't be modest Crazy.

Get it, i want your dogtag in Vietnam


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry man just cant bring myself to spend $15 for the right to bitch moan and complain some more. rather just buy some booze


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 19, 2010)

Vietnam weapon stats added to DenKirson site

Read'em and weep...


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 19, 2010)

I love Vietnam, its a great refresher to a great game.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

A vietnam, hardcore, infantry only server with limited snipers.. would b awesome.. right now hardcore in nam is just as dumb as hardcore in bc2 cause it turns into snipe fest


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah the front gun on the boat is way too easy but sure is a lot of fun! Thanks Haru for driving!
> 
> The music is different than BF:V, not much control can just cycle through. Though you have to enable in Game Settings ini first which kinda makes me scratch my head. Car Radio=1. Or maybe on second thought that's totally for the best...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101218/BFBC2Game-2010-12-18-17-31-40-73.jpg



ha, my record was 11 or 12 naval pins in a round. before today I had just one, now I have 50.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> rather just buy some booze



...and therein lies a main source of all this rage you're always talking about. Just sayin'; I used to be exactly the same way. Turns me into a fucking maniac.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 19, 2010)

actually im sorry to say drinking makes me calm collected and passive. 

im naturally attuned to be semi angry at all times with a hair trigger high strung high blood pressure short fuse. Then again genetics help with that im a human mutt but Irish French Native American lol i have a fondness for the creature and im always in a fighting mood lol but for some reason the booze tends to mellow me out in large amounts

usually if im drinking and gaming i havent had enough to mellow out so i still rage.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

im an asshole when im sober... slightly less of one when im drunk.. just slightly


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 19, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> actually im sorry to say drinking makes me calm collected and passive.
> 
> im naturally attuned to be semi angry at all times with a hair trigger high strung high blood pressure short fuse. Then again genetics help with that im a human mutt but Irish French Native American lol i have a fondness for the creature and im always in a fighting mood lol but for some reason the booze tends to mellow me out in large amounts
> 
> usually if im drinking and gaming i havent had enough to mellow out so i still rage.



Hit tracking is better, map is better, it shows you how man nades you have, and all the guns are far more lethal then their BC2 vanilla equivalents.  M60's iron sight doesn't suck.  The Patrol Boat is broken.  You have Semi-auto Sniper Rifles.  All guns are more accurate....for some reason....probably because their is only 1 scope upgrade (Recon only).  And to help you get started with weapons you like.

M10 machine gun = PP2000
M14 = G3 - 75% recoil
Thompson = AEK741 (under appreciated killing tool)
M16A1 = M16A2 but full auto
AK47 = M416 + more damage
M40 Sniper Rifle = M24 Sniper Rifle
870MCS = 870 Shotgun + more damage
Flame Thrower = MG3 + 200 more rounds - range
P33 Pistol = M9 Barretta + more damage - fire rate
PBRV Patrol Boat = Mobile Death Platform + unfair + Damn


----------



## burtram (Dec 19, 2010)

So far, I am really enjoying Vietnam, definitely a nice change of pace from the regular game.though, my knife still seems to randomly be made of rubber.


----------



## Millennium (Dec 19, 2010)

Still not sure if I want to pay £10 for it though. The original only cost me £13 after all.

Will wait a while and see how the thread goes  I know but I'm not a hardcore BC2 player either so will I play Vietnam a lot? Possibly not.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Hit tracking is better, map is better, it shows you how man nades you have, and all the guns are far more lethal then their BC2 vanilla equivalents.  M60's iron sight doesn't suck.  The Patrol Boat is broken.  You have Semi-auto Sniper Rifles.  All guns are more accurate....for some reason....probably because their is only 1 scope upgrade (Recon only).  And to help you get started with weapons you like.
> 
> M10 machine gun = PP2000
> M14 = G3 - 75% recoil
> ...



frankly, I usually don't have trouble with others in the pbr, it's easy enough to shoot them out of it.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 19, 2010)

m16 is beastly


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

After playing some more, me and Marineborn agree, Normal Mode feels like HC, so what the hell does HC feel like? I hope they change the damage model and tone it down a bit.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> frankly, I usually don't have trouble with others in the pbr, it's easy enough to shoot them out of it.



Thanks hard to do when they are moving around like smart people.  Thus why I included the "mobile".  Yeah, shooting stupid people off the boat is easy enough.  So is blowing it up.  I have already stolen 2 boats from dummies who stat still near the shore with the M14.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thanks hard to do when they are moving around like smart people.  Thus why I included the "mobile".  Yeah, shooting stupid people off the boat is easy enough.  So is blowing it up.  I have already stolen 2 boats from dummies who stat still near the shore with the M14.



that boat is actually slow enough for me to shoot out drivers from a decent range with the AK. (driver first, then gunner. its just easier that way)

also, people are blind. I don't like driving it without someone I know gunning, cause they just ignore very obvious snipers/engineers and I end up dead.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Not as annoying as when your tank driver takes off while you're trying to repair him and you get a shell or rpg in the face.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 19, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> that boat is actually slow enough for me to shoot out drivers from a decent range with the AK. (driver first, then gunner. its just easier that way)
> 
> also, people are blind. I don't like driving it without someone I know gunning, cause they just ignore very obvious snipers/engineers and I end up dead.



We made a good team though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 19, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Not as annoying as when your tank driver takes off while you're trying to repair him and you get a shell or rpg in the face.



Happened to me yesterday, I'm repairing a tank, and it backs up over me.  I running backwards as fast as I can repairing the whole time, my body magically going through the tank, as happens in this game (I'd rather they just allow the teamkill!).
I can't keep up so I eventually end up in front of the tank, and a shell from the enemy tank that has been shooting at us the whole time kills me.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 19, 2010)

indeed, the normal mode feels retarded, all the weapons kill in 1-3 shots, real life, yeah, but takes away kinda of the stradegy.

OH and the 870 some people say is wicked powerfull apparently im doing something wrong, cause im not a bad shot with a normal shotgun in bc2 its all i play with, and in nam i can put 1-4 shell into someone and usually not drop them before they kill me, this is bs, a FUCKING shotgun!!! seriosly....DUmb


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya idk wtf but yesterday I used the shotty a bit and it was one shot death all over the place. Today not so much. Have to try again I guess...no time like the present!


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 19, 2010)

i still use it constantly and its like HC, except for anyone using the shotty, the damage chart on the shotty is 15, its aalmost the lowest, actually i think its the lowest damaging gun even at close range, thats fricking stupid, its a shotgun it should have advantages. there balance scale is comepletly screwed.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 20, 2010)

had a few good rounds today.











I am however getting tired of how easy it is to shoot down the Huey with the tanks.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i still use it constantly and its like HC, except for anyone using the shotty, the damage chart on the shotty is 15, its aalmost the lowest, actually i think its the lowest damaging gun even at close range, thats fricking stupid, its a shotgun it should have advantages. there balance scale is comepletly screwed.



Damage for the shotgun is 15 per projectile and it fires 12 at once.  That means a fun load at point blank is around 180 damage.  But since it spreads, you will never hit someone with all of them.

I have no issues killing anyone with anything.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm having an awful day for some reason probably like .10 KDR


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 20, 2010)

well no teamspeak so no vanilla BC2 for me today


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

The TeamSpeak Server we were using is down for good from what I was told.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The TeamSpeak Server we were using is down for good from what I was told.



what! no good!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what! no good!



If I am not mistaken it was Erocker's TS, so its his decision.  If I still had my spare PC, I would host TS, but I sold it off.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 20, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If I am not mistaken it was Erocker's TS, so its his decision.  If I still had my spare PC, I would host TS, but I sold it off.



see, we even offered to help pay for that, but he said no.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> see, we even offered to help pay for that, but he said no.



Start a new one on your own computer for free.  We can limit it to say 6 or 8 people and just use it for gaming.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2010)

i already run my own, but the bandwidth would choke my upload with more than 5 people.


----------



## ComradeSader (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone else unable to find/connect to any fucking servers for both Vietnam and BC2? I set the filter to all regions and I get three servers, the same three servers I was looking at with it selected as Oceanic. And every time I tried to join the only server with people in it, it kept coming up saying I had lost connetion. Pofs.

EDIT: Game restart and everything was fine.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 20, 2010)

I would join in the fun but bad company 2 is the one of the only games where i seem to get a consistent frame skip/stutter which drives me mad. If new drivers sort it I may appear at some point. Framerates fine, great in fact...just frame/frame/skip frame/frame/skip


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2010)

*Purses lips violently*...easy fix. use skype its free, thats what me and josh use when we play


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> *Purses lips violently*...easy fix. use skype its free, thats what me and josh use when we play



teamspeak is free. it also uses a lot less bandwidth than skype, and a lot better with multiple users.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2010)

i have like 9pc's 2 which run 24/7 and have been for months now, i wouldnt be against making a dedicated teamspeak server here, how much we looking at costing


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i have like 9pc's 2 which run 24/7 and have been for months now, i wouldnt be against making a dedicated teamspeak server here, how much we looking at costing



the dedicated ones you pay for, arent hosted on your own equipment. the ones you host yourself are free (but limited to ~30 users, i think)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys! i know you havnt seen me on BC2 latly cause i have a new job and i work 45 MIles away(90 miles round trip daily) so i dont get time to game anymore but i am planning on still buying vietnam. how is it so far?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> i have like 9pc's 2 which run 24/7 and have been for months now, i wouldnt be against making a dedicated teamspeak server here, how much we looking at costing



You need better internet 



Marineborn said:


> *Purses lips violently*...easy fix. use skype its free, thats what me and josh use when we play



"Who's Josh?" -Highway


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2010)

welcome back brandon. how bad we looking at hurting the gaming exsperience when we looking at bandwith consumption, im in england currently and the internet here is not the greatest.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> welcome back brandon. how bad we looking at hurting the gaming exsperience when we looking at bandwith consumption, im in england currently and the internet here is not the greatest.



Thanks marine! i goto work at 7AM and get home at around 7PM and by the time i get a shower and do some school work and clean house its bed time but im totally thankful for my job but its cut in on my game time.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2010)

:'( no bc2 for me until the 470 i just traded for gets here.. stuck using a 3870 in my machine right now, which would run the game but make my eyes bleed at the drop in detail


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 20, 2010)

If you wish to, you may use my clan's under-utilized TS3 server:

GFC TS3 server 66.45.163.43 port 9987
Our homepage has a TS3 viewer so you can check to see who's on before joining:  http://www.gfcgaming.com/news.php

Ii is hosted on a dedicated server that is up 24/7, not on somone's home connection.
It should have a "TPU Game Room" channel set up on it, so you can feel comfortable that you are in the right place


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, more name spotting.  The funniest one I have seen in a few days was actually a mistake on my part.  The guy's name was PooFlinger, but I thought it was PooFinger - until I paid closer attention.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 20, 2010)

In-Game Radio Not Working – Can’t Hear Sound Tracks
You started Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Vietnam fine, bound the key for the radio and still it doesn’t work. You can do the steps below to fix this issue.


Go to your documents folder. 
Select BFBC2 
Double click on Gamesettings. 
Look for: “CarRadio=” it should be at the top. 
Set “CarRadio=1″ to fix this issue.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> Okay, more name spotting.  The funniest one I have seen in a few days was actually a mistake on my part.  The guy's name was PooFlinger, but I thought it was PooFinger - until I paid closer attention.



If you are just looking for goofy names, I have stabbed a guy named "Iwantmysonback"


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think his actual name is better than the mistake that you thought, he throws poop.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 20, 2010)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Missed the DICE dev chat on Dec 15? Here's the recap

==================================================

Bad Company 2 Vietnam Free Strategy Guide full of tons of information

==================================================

NowGamer interview with DICE about Battlefield Bad Company 2 Vietnam

==================================================

Laguna Presa Secret Path - YouTube 

==================================================

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam - IGN Video Review  Deja vu anyone?

==================================================


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 20, 2010)

So I've come to the conclusion that I probably won't be playing Vietnam unless they do some changes. The damage model seems even worse than BC2 HC, which for some people they like that, but thats what HC is for, shouldn't have that in norm, because makes HC pointless.

I'm expecting some changes soon, hopefully a toned down damage model. If it doesn't happen, I'll play now and then, but probably stick mostly to BC2.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 20, 2010)

so evidence would suggest that there is a height limit to repairing in the chopper. 

this was brought up by someone I was playing with. you can repair the chopper in the air, so long as it is near the ground. (from the passenger seat)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2010)

^ Im still not clear on this. I thought it was that it had to be hovering level. And sure seems pretty easy to fly the Huey compared to the Apache and what not in vanilla.

And I mentioned the Car Radio=1 thing two pages back but Im still not sure if it's working all the time. Though could have been VC vehicles I was in; need to test further.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2010)

Playing Nam has made me want to play the original more...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Playing Nam has made me want to play the original more...



Is it not worth buying?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah I thought I was better at 'Nam (KDR-wise anyway) but after yesterday I'm not so sure now. Perhaps I just had some beginners luck going on or everyone else was drunk on Saturday 

Brandon I def think it's worth $15.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is it not worth buying?



Its fun, needs more maps tho. Which im sure will come.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 20, 2010)

I prefer Nam over the original... Much more realistic and no where near as bad for faking snipers


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

Im gonna get it soon as i have free time


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a craving to play now... of course this is right after I drop my 5870 off at the UPS store... currently using a 8600 GT.......... :'(


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys, just a quick question: if someone gifts me(European €) an US copy of the game from Steam will I be in any way limited? Because the game for 6.79$ US is a serious temptation for me


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 20, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Guys, just a quick question: if someone gifts me(European €) an US copy of the game from Steam will I be in any way limited? Because the game for 6.79$ US is a serious temptation for me



shouldnt be, I know people do it for the aussies all the time


----------



## lemode (Dec 20, 2010)

I see SPY! said:


> Guys, just a quick question: if someone gifts me(European €) an US copy of the game from Steam will I be in any way limited? Because the game for 6.79$ US is a serious temptation for me



my buddy from the UK has gifted me 3 games over my 2 accounts. never had any problems. he was sorry he did for bad co 2 when it 1st released because i was in the game a week before he was ha...if you all remember that around launch time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 20, 2010)

If i paid someone 6.79$ would they gift me a copy from EURO?


----------



## I see SPY! (Dec 20, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> shouldnt be, I know people do it for the aussies all the time





lemode said:


> my buddy from the UK has gifted me 3 games over my 2 accounts. never had any problems. he was sorry he did for bad co 2 when it 1st released because i was in the game a week before he was ha...if you all remember that around launch time.



Nice to know.

If that's the case I wouldn't be completely against the idea of someone US gifting me a copy.
I'd pay for it, of course  
Paypal?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 20, 2010)

*steamin*

might have already been mentioned but 100 odd pages is way too long DONT buy vietnam on steam if you have Bad co on disc or from elsewhere.
I bought off them despite getting orig from shop and they took my money months before on pre order yet withdrew the game from my list then offered me a refund without any decent expalnation (all i needed was the key whats it matter really id have not used steam with it)
I missread that it was a standalone game as being completely seperate not good as steams customer service is shocking


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2010)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> might have already been mentioned but 100 odd pages is way too long DONT buy vietnam on steam if you have Bad co on disc or from elsewhere.
> I bought off them despite getting orig from shop and they took my money months before on pre order yet withdrew the game from my list then offered me a refund without any decent expalnation (all i needed was the key whats it matter really id have not used steam with it)
> I missread that it was a standalone game as being completely seperate not good as steams customer service is shocking



The latest update installed Vietnam. All that was needed is the key to unlock it.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 21, 2010)

Ripped straight from the headlines, this guy must have started a new account just for this purpose:  [DADT]Buts R Sore


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 21, 2010)

o0o0 I might get it!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

lol ill never get Vietnam unless EA store puts it up for $5 otherwise no go for me


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it just me or is there an especially large number of low-level players (1-10) on nowadays?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol ill never get Vietnam unless EA store puts it up for $5 otherwise no go for me



Yeah, and you also said that you'd never play BC2 again, yet you still play.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 21, 2010)

If you have been wondering why others have the Mortar gadget available, but you don't, Apparently you won't see it on the menu, but you have it.

Spawn in the game as a recon and try it.  It's not in the menu but you have TNT under 3 and Mortar under 4. (as long as you have unlocked the Mortar in BFBC2)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

yea yea rad ed but this time were talking money and after spending $750 on a graphic card update and $300 on a new bed im stingy with my game money and $15 spent just so i can rage on teamspeak just isnt a good price to rage value... at $5 id consider it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 21, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Is it just me or is there an especially large number of low-level players (1-10) on nowadays?



BFBC2 is on a 75% off sale on Steam.  So I am guess a lot got it and Nam for like $25 -$30.

My K/D is less stable in Nam as I am either on a team with people who can fight or complete f%^&ing tard babies.  This results in it either being really good or really bad.  My best was 67/28 and we lost cause my team refuse to....well fight.  I only got that because I got pissed off and started 2 or three 9+ kill streaks trying to win by myself.

As for Crazy.....I will debate if I am going to miss you.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

For some reason the maps in nam just seem like one sided rape,
i must have played about 20 rounds today and most of the time the team that took 2 flags first raped the other one into submission


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 21, 2010)

Man, the EA connection is being pretty sketchy today, first I randomly lose connection to servers, now I can't even connect to EA online. Get your shit together, EA. :shadedshu


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 21, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Is it just me or is there an especially large number of low-level players (1-10) on nowadays?



I also think we are hitting a natural cycle in the game where veteran players are creating new characters, which has been helped along by the release of 'nam.  I have seen some chopper pilots who didn't get that good by level 4, and some really quality infantry at very early levels.

EDIT


blu3flannel said:


> Man, the EA connection is being pretty sketchy today, first I randomly lose connection to servers, now I can't even connect to EA online. Get your shit together, EA. :shadedshu



Yah, I just got dropped in the last few tickets on a 500/Heavy Metal.  26/17 and it failed to login at the main, so I imagine I lose those stats.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 21, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I also think we are hitting a natural cycle in the game where veteran players are creating new characters, which has been helped along by the release of 'nam.  I have seen some chopper pilots who didn't get that good by level 4, and some really quality infantry at very early levels.



Yeah, I saw a level 9 go 86/11 on Valparaiso, and a few other outstanding low-level players. Of course, there's always the chance that they use hacks.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

lol well ill miss kicking ass with Laughingman well not so much kicking ass more along the lines of getting in his way and stealing his kills


----------



## Frizz (Dec 21, 2010)

Gah enjoying this game so much, I've been screwing around lately camouflaging into bushes and killing people with Syringes. It's surprisingly easy to sneak around in bushes and not get noticed


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol well ill miss kicking ass with Laughingman well not so much kicking ass more along the lines of getting in his way and stealing his kills



I will still play the regular game.  I am just on some Nam at the moment.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

seems no more teamspeak either Erocker wasnt around so the TPU teamspeak was canceled no idea if hes gonna start it up again or not but looks like TS3 for us BC2 players is dead for now


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 21, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Yeah, I saw a level 9 go 86/11 on Valparaiso, and a few other outstanding low-level players. Of course, there's always the chance that they use hacks.



Thats hacking, I havent ever seen anyone get even close to that many kills naturally. I mean, thats not a good player, thats a god, easy spot for someone whos hacking is, they stand on the highest ground possible with most likely a LMG or Assault for more ammo. Since your on the highest ground you have the best chance of being able to see everyone, so your hack just keeps goin at it.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> seems no more teamspeak either Erocker wasnt around so the TPU teamspeak was canceled no idea if hes gonna start it up again or not but looks like TS3 for us BC2 players is dead for now



I thought Easy's was still up and running?


----------



## Frizz (Dec 21, 2010)

*Ninja Medic*

Hehe here's a short clip of me having fun with the syringe, got one good streak in the video lol.

Linky Link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqP2janmSC8





blu3flannel said:


> Yeah, I saw a level 9 go 86/11 on Valparaiso, and a few other outstanding low-level players. Of course, there's always the chance that they use hacks.



Yep, it's quite impossible to get 86/11 in one game unless you have an I.W.I.N button to insta kill people who spawn . Best I got was 33/2 as medic or recon or something sorry didn't get to take a pic of the pins and weapons used


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 21, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Hehe here's a short clip of me having fun with the syringe, got one good streak in the video lol.
> 
> Linky Link
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqP2janmSC8
> ...




nice minitage


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 21, 2010)

Finally sorted my performance issues on the single player with a full reinstall, so I'm going to play through the campaign again on hard, play some of the multiplayer for a bit to get used to it and then probably join everyone in Nam just after xmas.

Any advice for a newbie joining the multiplayer for the first time would be welcomed


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Finally sorted my performance issues on the single player with a full reinstall, so I'm going to play through the campaign again on hard, play some of the multiplayer for a bit to get used to it and then probably join everyone in Nam just after xmas.
> 
> Any advice for a newbie joining the multiplayer for the first time would be welcomed



be like crazyeyes and just presume everyone cheats, LOL!!! love you crazy


----------



## Frizz (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Finally sorted my performance issues on the single player with a full reinstall, so I'm going to play through the campaign again on hard, play some of the multiplayer for a bit to get used to it and then probably join everyone in Nam just after xmas.
> 
> Any advice for a newbie joining the multiplayer for the first time would be welcomed



The only advice I can give you for Multiplayer is to take your time with killing, it is not like Black Ops where you just run around the whole map until you run into someone and then have a clicking reflex match. Flanking and coming up with so called bitch-tactics is the best for the game as giving away your position will insta kill you because 1. Someone can spot you and you will be visible with a marker to the whole opposing team making you the target 2. If you're not using a suppressed weapon there is a very highly likely chance someone will spot you when you shoot so you will have to aim and shoot smart and don't stick with the same squad if they are no good and keep giving away your position, only join a squad when playing with friends over TS or Vent or if the squad is actually using teamwork instead of using each other for quicker spawn points.

Just my 2 cents anyway


EDIT: Sorry one more thing, always run along cover.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 21, 2010)

I look at map every 2 seconds, or when i hear gun shots.

Know your positions, the maps r pretty forward, so don't look around aimlessly, gunshots from behind are usually from your friends, and like i just said look at the map! 

Your bullets register better when you shot from your knee, it's a main factor in 1vs1 fight.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 21, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought Easy's was still up and running?



Am I the only one that remembers that Easy chopped that computer up and sold the parts back in like July.  I mean, seriously that computer is in 9 different locations now and I am sure that interferes with the TS server it was running.

Skype is always an option.  My contact info. for it is to the left and has been there for over a year.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 21, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea yea rad ed but this time were talking money and after spending $750 on a graphic card update and $300 on a new bed im stingy with my game money and $15 spent just so i can rage on teamspeak just isnt a good price to rage value... at $5 id consider it



And what exactly was the point of that $750 if you're not gonna even play the latest games? I don't see you on HWBot...



Batou1986 said:


> For some reason the maps in nam just seem like one sided rape,
> i must have played about 20 rounds today and most of the time the team that took 2 flags first raped the other one into submission



Yeah, thank god you can't enter uncaps anymore.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll just bring this up one more time.  You can use this Teamspeak, and there won't be any high pressure tactics to make you join the clan, or contribute money.
And you won't be forced to talk to me all of the time, either...   Most of the time it is a ghost town, we'd just be happy to see someone using it...



			
				GullyFoyle said:
			
		

> If you wish to, you may use my clan's under-utilized TS3 server:
> 
> GFC TS3 server 66.45.163.43 port 9987
> Our homepage has a TS3 viewer so you can check to see who's on before joining:  http://www.gfcgaming.com/news.php
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

the upgrade was mostly so i had great gaming and a full 2gb frame buffer to work with in mudbox because the 2gb frame buffer means i can up my high resolution meshes into the 100million polygons in real time maybe higher 1gig tends to max at about 48million so well see and i play BC2 duh vietnam is just a paintjob thats $15 to be honest i bitch and complain about the vanilla game enough to go around as is im just not gonna pay $15 to do the same thing in Vietnam.

and thanks gullyfoyle ive added it to my TS3 bookmarks


----------



## digibucc (Dec 21, 2010)

just curious crazyeyes, what's your favorite game? or rather, the one that gave you the most enjoyment with the least frustration?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 21, 2010)

to be honest theres 2 games / Series

Metal Gear Solid in all forms from NES up through to current version ive enjoyed played and beat them all with 0 frustration. MGS4 on Hard was a ridiculous amount of fun to play using just the tranquilizer gun.

next up would be Medieval 2 total war from the day it came out to now ive probably logged over 800hours in that game and enjoyed every bit of it

in terms of FPS as of right now the recent games have not been smooth sailing. The last FPS to just be plain good ol fun for me was 007 Goldeneye


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 21, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Am I the only one that remembers that Easy chopped that computer up and sold the parts back in like July.  I mean, seriously that computer is in 9 different locations now and I am sure that interferes with the TS server it was running.
> 
> Skype is always an option.  My contact info. for it is to the left and has been there for over a year.



I remember using Easys server back in September or so. Then it crashed for a few days and everyone moved to erockers, I Easy got it back up an running later and I logged into it but no one was on it, so I looked in erockers server and everyone was there. So I stopped checking. At least I'm pretty sure that was early september.

But yeah we could use skype, only issue is, talking, I'm a silent killer, talk when I really need to. If we got a large group of people going, with no push to talk, it might get a bit crazy.


----------



## tc2r (Dec 22, 2010)

So what's the deal? No TS and No Nam makes Tc a very lonely best soldier pin....  Anyone going to still play normal mode? What hap to my partners in killin


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

tc2r said:


> So what's the deal? No TS and No Nam makes Tc a very lonely best soldier pin....  Anyone going to still play normal mode? What hap to my partners in killin



Me and Marine are back in Vanilla. The damage model in Nam is not to our liking, seems worse than HC mode in BC2. And yes some will say they like that, but thats what HC mode is for, if Norm is that harsh, then there is no point in HC. I highly doubt there are many HC servers running, seems pointless. We just been using skype, me, marine, and highway were on tonight, some server mod got mad and started kicking highway for base camping when we werent near their spawn so we called it quits.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Me and Marine are back in Vanilla. The damage model in Nam is not to our liking, seems worse than HC mode in BC2.



Gah yeah I noticed that, there's alot of balance that needs to be implemented with the guns, especially with the M40 range and PPsh damage.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Me and Marine are back in Vanilla. The damage model in Nam is not to our liking, seems worse than HC mode in BC2. And yes some will say they like that, but thats what HC mode is for, if Norm is that harsh, then there is no point in HC. I highly doubt there are many HC servers running, seems pointless. We just been using skype, me, marine, and highway were on tonight, some server mod got mad and started kicking highway for base camping when we werent near their spawn so we called it quits.



I had finally gotten back into the grove.  From someone that has played both Nam and Vin in the same day....they do not feel the same at all.

As Kurgan said, I don't know if they did it on purpose to reflect the lack of "real" body armor in Nam, but bullets hurt like BF2 in Nam.  The M1 Garand can kill you with 1 shot to the chest at close range.  The PPsh needs to be toned down or something cause it will dumb like 20 bullets in you in roughly 1 second.  The only thing keeping it from being listed as broken IMO is the absurdly short clip.  It has a drum style clip, but only holds like 25 rounds.

Hell in 2142, the game blunt stated that defensive tech was ahead of offensive tech in some of the battle description.  As a result, body armor in game was stupid OP compared to some of the basic weapons.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 22, 2010)

as someone who always liked hardcore damage, but hated every other aspect of it, I like nam. however, it does need toning down. the way it is it impossible for a few people to hold up the team. especially with flag captures. 

the fact that most servers have extremely fast spawn times does not help.


despite all that, I will continue to take this opportunity to be a camping noob, and raise my kd a bit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2010)

To the guys who bought BC2:Vietnam.... is it worth getting??? I havent played BC2 in over 3-5months lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 22, 2010)

Lets give this a shot:

Highway to Hell 
76.97.134.98:9987
no password for now.

Join me in my candy coated hell.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 22, 2010)

Had a good night.  Not my highest score, but best K/D ratio.  It seemed like they were just lining up for me to knock them down.

The new map packs and optics really gell with my style.  Also, I am finally figuring out that you have to create opportunites to be in a position to hose down the enemy.  Aimlessly laying waste is great,  but it's hard to find bunches of tangos to shoot.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 22, 2010)

yesterday in killercreation.co.uk server in white pass map we was 12 vs 12 i guess i kill 82 and get about more than 40 pins that was awesome, but the fucker admin kick me and band me cuz i knife him 4 times, hehehe


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 22, 2010)

So I finally bought BC2 and I'm enjoying it as much as I'm hating it.  The game feels awesome and immersive but there are some things that frustrate me to no end:
-Damage model
They went with head and body apparently... I found a guy camping an AA gun and I walked right up behind him and (instead of knifing him) drilled him in the head with my SAW point blank.  It took 3 shots (I could hear the dings on his helmet).  The flash from the first round should have been enough to kill him!  Having killed lots of players with body hits I figured out it takes around 6 or 7 from the SAW.  I tried hardcore mode and it wasn't any better, and since there is no map and I'm new, that's a no go for now.  (It's noted that BC2's damage system is very similar to BF2's.)
-Minimap
It's nice to be able to spawn on people but half the time I end up spawning completely disoriented because the game doesn't provide a compass and the minimap is too small to use landmarks.  This means that (until I learn the maps better) I'm stuck pulling out my full map using 'M' when I spawn (and losing precious seconds!).
-HDR/bloom
Honestly, this is the worst HDR ever.  Does anyone actually see like that?  I better head to the optometrist because nothing in real life looks that stupid to me.  (I'm going to disable it with the utility.)
-Prone
They really dropped the ball on this one.  Lots of people say it prevents campers; well I'm not a camper and going prone is a great way to take cover when you're being fired at.  This is actually the reason why I held out on buying BC2 for so long.  In my mind BC2 isn't a successor to the Battlefield games I know and love because my player has hip dysplasia and can't lie down.
-Hip firing (shooting without bringing up the sights)
It's wildly inaccurate even compared to real life.
-Sighting
I haven't figured it out yet so maybe I'm just doing it wrong.  If there is a tank right in front of me I can't tell anyone...  I'm probably just doing it wrong.

It's still a great game for two reasons: audio, destructibility.

I'm sure at least one person reading this thinks I dislike the game because I suck-- I don't.  Though I haven't had it long I'm 1.25 K/D with 230/183.  I've been playing the last hundred or so kills as a medic and I'm doing a lot worse than I did as an engineer (regularly 2.5 K/D).  Give me another 20 hours and I'll be dominant.

A parting thought is that I see no reason that BC2 doesn't have a server checkbox so that players can choose to play with their PS3, XBOX360 and PC brethren.  (Obviously servers will be able to decide whether they want to allow mutliplatform players.)  I know it's a bit communist but it's also disturbingly useful if none of you friends have gaming PCs...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 22, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> So I finally bought BC2 and I'm enjoying it as much as I'm hating it.  The game feels awesome and immersive but there are some things that frustrate me to no end:
> -Damage model
> They went with head and body apparently... I found a guy camping an AA gun and I walked right up behind him and (instead of knifing him) drilled him in the head with my SAW point blank.  It took 3 shots (I could hear the dings on his helmet).  The flash from the first round should have been enough to kill him!  Having killed lots of players with body hits I figured out it takes around 6 or 7 from the SAW.  I tried hardcore mode and it wasn't any better, and since there is no map and I'm new, that's a no go for now.  (It's noted that BC2's damage system is very similar to BF2's.)
> -Minimap
> ...



1. Eh i dunno ive never had a huge problem with it, at extremely close knifing ranges im sure the game suffers from the muzzle clipping thru the other player.. thats why god invented knives

2. Cant comment as I know the maps way too well.

3. Never really noticed it tbh.

4. It bugged the shit out of me at first, but IMO the game is better off without it.

5. Seems fine to me, not sure if youve ever attempted to hipfire a saw.. its pretty fucking hard

6. Press Q


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I had finally gotten back into the grove.  From someone that has played both Nam and Vin in the same day....they do not feel the same at all.
> 
> As Kurgan said, I don't know if they did it on purpose to reflect the lack of "real" body armor in Nam, but bullets hurt like BF2 in Nam.  The M1 Garand can kill you with 1 shot to the chest at close range.  The PPsh needs to be toned down or something cause it will dumb like 20 bullets in you in roughly 1 second.  The only thing keeping it from being listed as broken IMO is the absurdly short clip.  It has a drum style clip, but only holds like 25 rounds.
> 
> Hell in 2142, the game blunt stated that defensive tech was ahead of offensive tech in some of the battle description.  As a result, body armor in game was stupid OP compared to some of the basic weapons.



Yeah, even beyond the damage model, the games play vastly different. I will get into Vietnam if they change that damage model, I mean don't get me wrong, I played some and was close to 2.0 KDR and got an Ace Pin, but it angers me to die to some BS luck shots. I called it right after playign to, the PPSh is just way OP. 



streetfighter 2 said:


> -Damage model
> They went with head and body apparently... I found a guy camping an AA gun and I walked right up behind him and (instead of knifing him) drilled him in the head with my SAW point blank.  It took 3 shots (I could hear the dings on his helmet).  The flash from the first round should have been enough to kill him!  Having killed lots of players with body hits I figured out it takes around 6 or 7 from the SAW.  I tried hardcore mode and it wasn't any better, and since there is no map and I'm new, that's a no go for now.  (It's noted that BC2's damage system is very similar to BF2's.)



Right now since the last patch theres some issues with hitting people. Granted on an AA gun shouldn't be a problem. But I would start by not using the M249, it's about the worst LMG in the game. If you don't have the later LMG's, use the PKM, it's stats are actually better than the M60's.



streetfighter 2 said:


> -Minimap
> It's nice to be able to spawn on people but half the time I end up spawning completely disoriented because the game doesn't provide a compass and the minimap is too small to use landmarks.  This means that (until I learn the maps better) I'm stuck pulling out my full map using 'M' when I spawn (and losing precious seconds!).



This just comes down to knowing the maps. When you are watching your squad member, you'll know where he's at. Just log some more hours and your set.



streetfighter 2 said:


> -HDR/bloom
> Honestly, this is the worst HDR ever.  Does anyone actually see like that?  I better head to the optometrist because nothing in real life looks that stupid to me.  (I'm going to disable it with the utility.)



Yeah, the Bloom is kind of ridiculous.



streetfighter 2 said:


> -Prone
> They really dropped the ball on this one.  Lots of people say it prevents campers; well I'm not a camper and going prone is a great way to take cover when you're being fired at.  This is actually the reason why I held out on buying BC2 for so long.  In my mind BC2 isn't a successor to the Battlefield games I know and love because my player has hip dysplasia and can't lie down.



I don't think Prone is needed, this game has cover almost anywhere. And the cover is almost always high enough to crouch behind. I'm not even worried about Recon having Prone, I'm worried about Dolphin Divers. Even if they stop you from firing, people waste ammo on that, you can't afford to watch a guy Dolphin Dive and not shoot at him, because just standing there someone else could walk in and clean your clock.



streetfighter 2 said:


> -Hip firing (shooting without bringing up the sights)
> It's wildly inaccurate even compared to real life.



Matters which weapons you use and what range. I hip fire all the time, bursting will help.



streetfighter 2 said:


> A parting thought is that I see no reason that BC2 doesn't have a server checkbox so that players can choose to play with their PS3, XBOX360 and PC brethren.  (Obviously servers will be able to decide whether they want to allow mutliplatform players.)  I know it's a bit communist but it's also disturbingly useful if none of you friends have gaming PCs...



No cross platform servers. People on consoles would be at a massive disadvantage vs keyboard/mouse. Tell your friends they are insane, I tell the ones I know that don't have gaming PC's that all the time.BC2 is still $60 for consoles around here, yet on PC it was just $6.79 on Steam....


----------



## sapetto (Dec 22, 2010)

To turn off Bloom go to My Documents and open BFBC2 folder then open settings.ini with Notepad and search for _Bloom=true_. Change it to _Bloom=false_ and the bloom will be gone. You need to do this without the game running in the background


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Right now since the last patch theres some issues with hitting people. Granted on an AA gun shouldn't be a problem. But I would start by not using the M249, it's about the worst LMG in the game. If you don't have the later LMG's, use the PKM, it's stats are actually better than the M60's.


Good advice.  I've been studying the charts you posted and I think I'm going to have to rethink my whole strategy.  I wasn't expecting the majority of the guns in BC2 to be the digital equivalent of overpowered BB guns.

"Dolphin dive"   I always called it jump-prone.  I like your term better.  I can't imagine that the coders couldn't easily prevent someone from proning while they're in mid-air.

True players would be at a massive disadvantage but it wouldn't be a default setting, it would just be a filter checkbox.  My friends are insane, but almost every 360 player I know boasts that they are better with the 360 controller than anyone with a mouse.  I think that's crazy talk obviously.



ShiBDiB said:


> 5. Seems fine to me, not sure if youve ever attempted to hipfire a saw.. its pretty fucking hard


Very true, but I wasn't being literal there.  In the game your character actually has the weapon shouldered even when you're not looking down the sights.  I would have said "shoulder firing" but technically looking down the sights is also firing from the shoulder.  My gun lingo probably isn't up to snuff.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Good advice.  I've been studying the charts you posted and I think I'm going to have to rethink my whole strategy.  I wasn't expecting the majority of the guns in BC2 to be the digital equivalent of overpowered BB guns.
> 
> "Dolphin dive"   I always called it jump-prone.  I like your term better.  I can't imagine that the coders couldn't easily prevent someone from proning while they're in mid-air.
> 
> True players would be at a massive disadvantage but it wouldn't be a default setting, it would just be a filter checkbox.  My friends are insane, but almost every 360 player I know boasts that they are better with the 360 controller than anyone with a mouse.  I think that's crazy talk obviously.



Yeah, those chats are new, the M60 is still my favorite, but the MG3 and PKM are now very good weapons, and the MG36 is still excellent also.

And Dolphin Diving has been messed with, no firing while jumping. But it's hard to stop people from firing while going Prone, that upsets people. And even stopping them from proning in air, jump touch ground, prone. I hate Dolphin Divers with a passion, even bunny hoping is BS. I mean a jump after you got shot is a reaction, but bouncing around like your on a pogo stick is uncalled for.

And your friends are stupid. I've played BC2 during the beta on console, and then since it came out for PC I was also in the beta. And even on PS3 I destroyed my console gaming friends, I don't mean slightly better, I mean crushed. They can't turn as fast, I'll instantly 180 and knife people all the time. Where as on console, if someones coming up on your edge of your screen on the side and you are sprinting, you are dead. There is no possible chance for you to stop sprinting, pull up the gun and turn left with the joystick in time to shoot them. You are limited too much by hardware on the console. The only thing console gaming does is making aiming easier, it's more steady with a joystick.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> bouncing around like your on a pogo stick is uncalled for.




this, I want this as a kit upgrade.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 22, 2010)

So I transferred the funds to PP for Vietnam and the SPECACT kit, just waiting for the payment to process


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Good advice.  I've been studying the charts you posted and I think I'm going to have to rethink my whole strategy.  I wasn't expecting the majority of the guns in BC2 to be the digital equivalent of overpowered BB guns.
> 
> "Dolphin dive"   I always called it jump-prone.  I like your term better.  I can't imagine that the coders couldn't easily prevent someone from proning while they're in mid-air.
> 
> ...



Ask those awesome buddies of yours what happened to there bravado when Shadowrun on 360 came out with cross platform play between 360 and PC and the PC users slaughtered the 360 users to the point microsoft killed cross platform multiplayer on PC to 360


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 22, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Ask those awesome buddies of yours what happened to there bravado when Shadowrun on 360 came out with cross platform play between 360 and PC and the PC users slaughtered the 360 users to the point microsoft killed cross platform multiplayer on PC to 360


Shit then I might have a chance of getting at least a 1.0 K/D Ratio


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 22, 2010)

BC2 Vietnam Tactics Guide 1 The Heli by TacticalGamer.com

Now you know.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> BC2 Vietnam Tactics Guide 1 The Heli by TacticalGamer.com
> 
> Now you know.



Already knew that stuff from you know, playing the game.  They get creamed by tanks more often than you think.....stupid pilots think sitting still so their friends can shoot is a smart idea.  lol.

And I played Nam in hardcore mode.  It was not as bad as I thought it would be.  Definitely worse, but helpful for me as I seem to get the first shot off a lot more often than I thought.  I spent a last night with a 2.25 average for like 10 games.  But I will not play Hardcore on Nam again cause it did two very stupid things.  One, shooting the tank with no crosshair sucks when the barrel is slightly off center.  This gives a distinct advantage to the American T54.  And the M40 = 1 hit kill creates too many weak ass, hiding in the bushes, not helping anyone, wannabe snipers.  

I can't be a sniper for long cause I will get bored or frustrated.  Then I end up on the frontlines shooting people at short range with the GOL and starting pistol fights.....well at least I had a pistol.  So it really pisses me off when I have to pick up a Rifle just to kill off 3 or 4 snipers my team decided to ignore.  It is a waste of my time.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Already knew that stuff from you know, playing the game.



Do you have a YouTube channel?  Or do we have to schedule private lessons?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Do you have a YouTube channel?  Or do we have to schedule private lessons?



He's just saying, tank shells are obvious, the headshots not so much. But in general vehicle mounted weapons, rockets, grenade launchers and such, are known damage.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 22, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> He's just saying, tank shells are obvious, the headshots not so much. But in general vehicle mounted weapons, rockets, grenade launchers and such, are known damage.



The main thing in there that people were asking about was why repairing works sometimes and not others.  Many thought it mainly had to do with what direction you needed to point your repair tool, or that you had to be close to the ground.  The video answered that quite nicely.
I'll bet most (besides Highway, of course ) also didn't know you could hit the main rotor to cause as much damage as hitting the main fuselage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 22, 2010)

He wasn't speaking  snobbishly, and I doubt he meant he knew that exact info 100%, most likely saying he knew most of it, thats all I'm trying to say, you seemed offended by what he said.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well i will be getting the game tonight or tomorrow, my buddy is hooking me up with a copy after i gave him a router.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 22, 2010)

lol good luck brandon  ill stick to BC2 vanilla it was free after all at least for me  Its the absolute best in terms of price / rage ratio


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ill test BC2 Vietnam out tonight


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Already knew that stuff from you know, playing the game.  They get creamed by tanks more often than you think.....stupid pilots think sitting still so their friends can shoot is a smart idea.  lol.
> 
> And I played Nam in hardcore mode.  It was not as bad as I thought it would be.  Definitely worse, but helpful for me as I seem to get the first shot off a lot more often than I thought.  I spent a last night with a 2.25 average for like 10 games.  But I will not play Hardcore on Nam again cause it did two very stupid things.  One, shooting the tank with no crosshair sucks when the barrel is slightly off center.  This gives a distinct advantage to the American T54.  And the M40 = 1 hit kill creates too many weak ass, hiding in the bushes, not helping anyone, wannabe snipers.
> 
> I can't be a sniper for long cause I will get bored or frustrated.  Then I end up on the frontlines shooting people at short range with the GOL and starting pistol fights.....well at least I had a pistol.  So it really pisses me off when I have to pick up a Rifle just to kill off 3 or 4 snipers my team decided to ignore.  It is a waste of my time.



thats the same in bc2 hardcore.. its a sniper fest and a waste of time. unless u find a server that kicks snipers.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 22, 2010)

I just replaced my video card and did a fresh install of Windows 7 and subsequently, Bad Company 2. Now, I am being PLAGUED with crashes to desktop, it NEVER fails, everytime I am in a game, EVERY ROUND, it crashes to desktop????

My system is as stable as stable can be, CPU, RAM and GPU have been THOROUGHLY tested for stability, and have been deemed stable.


----------



## sapetto (Dec 22, 2010)

WTH wrong with the hitboxes recently?! If someone is running most of the time its impossible to kill him, it shows blood from the body and the hit isn't registered no matter the distance. And its not lagg because if i use assault rifle it does damage. Now i cant rush using my SV98  No scope close kills cant fail but if he is running no hit registered...


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 22, 2010)

I had one of my best games just now, I was like an aimbot with that chopper.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2010)

I got vietnam earlier and i played a few rounds and i must say..... i like it , i have questions tho?

Is there an unlock system or what you get is what you get kinda thing?


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 23, 2010)

Guys, what is wrong? I was having the crashes because I had the DX version set to 11. I have a GTX580, why do I have to set the DirectX level to 10 in order to stop the crashes to desktop?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 23, 2010)

sapetto said:


> WTH wrong with the hitboxes recently?! If someone is running most of the time its impossible to kill him, it shows blood from the body and the hit isn't registered no matter the distance. And its not lagg because if i use assault rifle it does damage. Now i cant rush using my SV98  No scope close kills cant fail but if he is running no hit registered...



The hit boxes got f'ed in R10. Instead of leading your target, aim slightly behind them the amount you would lead them, thats where they actually are. The game guesses where people are going next and displays them there, so if they are full out sprinting, their hitbox is slightly behind that. Hopefully they find a work around sometime soon.



brandonwh64 said:


> I got vietnam earlier and i played a few rounds and i must say..... i like it , i have questions tho?
> 
> Is there an unlock system or what you get is what you get kinda thing?



No unlocks from what I understand, maybe 1 scope for snipers, but thats it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I got vietnam earlier and i played a few rounds and i must say..... i like it , i have questions tho?
> 
> Is there an unlock system or what you get is what you get kinda thing?



Well there is an unlock system, but they line up with level and point unlocks for BC2 reg.  In other words, if you have already unlocked say the first new gun for assault in BC2 reg., the first new gun for assault in Nam is ready as well.

If you are like most of us and are already well beyond getting unlocks, you already have everything you are going to get anyway.  The only think we get is a new map once the community team assist points hit something.


*And I did not intend for my comment earlier to come off as rude or harsh.  I just don't get some of these videos showing player's stuff they can learn in 30 seconds of play.  I personally figured out the "you can shot the chopper blades" and "all guns seem to do damage" points in the first 5 minutes of Nam.  I shot at a chopper with the M14 hoping to hit the gunner.  After I finished off the clip, I learned both those points.  I usually put any game through a battery of testing.  I learned the Sniper points the same way we did in BC2 regular.  I got a rifle, got to the enemy chopper spot, waiting til someone jumped in and killed him.  When I get stupid ideas that I don't think will work like say, shot the pilot out with a mag. slug shotty or how much C4 is needed to bring a building down (6 explo. upgrade in well placed spots), I get Tc2r to help.  We get on an empty server and test stuff out on one another.

I am glad you posted it for those that didn't know, but I think you could have just written down the sniper rifle vs. Huey info. for us and been gravy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

i got $12 left in paypal.... and im considering vietnam possibly if Steam dosent give me a way better deal on better games. granted i have to order it from EA.... since my games a non steam version but i dont know Vietnam just dosent  appeal to me much...


----------



## travva (Dec 23, 2010)

do it crazy eyes! stop postponing the inevitable!


----------



## travva (Dec 23, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Guys, what is wrong? I was having the crashes because I had the DX version set to 11. I have a GTX580, why do I have to set the DirectX level to 10 in order to stop the crashes to desktop?



i would be willing to be that your gpu oc that you think is stable really isn't. bc2 is a very good OC tester for gpus. it's as good as crysis was/is imo. are you getting white/grey screen? i see your OC says 810, is that stock voltage? if so there's your problem.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

yea i bought a huge swath of games today.... im hoping for a Mass Effect 1+2 combo deal so i can grab them up cheap for some friends. and got my eye on a few other games

but i ended up buying Dragon Age Ultimate pack Men of ware + expansion Resident Evil 5 and a bunch of others today

as for the guys crashes i had the same issue with my 5850s i was forced to run DX9 mode because DX11 = the game would constantly drop out of fullscreen and then re go back into it constantly on DX11 and DX10 would just crash alot so its system dependent and thats at stock settings lol. No issues right now tho on 6900s thankfully


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

and im sorry if it aint teamspeak or vent im not hopping on i got enough useless junk installed i dont need more of it aka xfire etc lol


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 23, 2010)

@travva

My card is factory overclocked. I would venture to say that if it is factory overclocked, the card is able to support itself at those speeds.

I get no kind of gray/white screens during play and no artifacts. It will just randomly crash to desktop.

I just got through fifteen runs of IntelBurnTest on Extreme preset, on all 8 threads, which put my CPU (100% usage) and RAM (~ 96% usage) through approximately an hour of hell, so I know my CPU and RAM are stable.

To test my GPU, I have already pretty much played half the Crysis Warhead campaign through with no problems. I played the entire Metro 2033 campaign with only one crash to desktop. I have ran an hour of Kombustor and Furmark each with no problems. I can run through multiple Unigine Heaven 2.0's in succession with no problem.

I am thinking that there is just some software problem and the game does not like something about my system.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 23, 2010)

travva said:


> do it crazy eyes! stop postponing the inevitable!



Seriously. Dude, I'll send you the three bucks. It's Christmas!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> I had one of my best games just now, I was like an aimbot with that chopper.
> 
> http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/blu3flannel/awesomegame.png



Very nice round.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seriously. Dude, I'll send you the three bucks. It's Christmas!



lol yea yea i gotta mull it over... im already pissed off that my Controller broke so now i have to buy a new one so i can play some of the games i bought today... stupid saitek P990 it held up for half a decade... grrr dont want to pay for a damn 360 controller. Eitherway ill mull it over i already know im gonna rage and with no actually teamspeak or vent server BadCompany2 dosent interest me as much as it did. Im big on Voip.. without it the games meh Squad and or teamplay without voice = fail


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm really pissed that EA isn't letting third party stats sites update my stats. I've gained 2 levels, 2k+ kills and a bunch of stars and stuff and I can only see it through the crappy Bad Company 2 site! Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 23, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol yea yea i gotta mull it over... im already pissed off that my Controller broke so now i have to buy a new one so i can play some of the games i bought today... stupid saitek P990 it held up for half a decade... grrr dont want to pay for a damn 360 controller. Eitherway ill mull it over i already know im gonna rage and with no actually teamspeak or vent server BadCompany2 dosent interest me as much as it did. Im big on Voip.. without it the games meh Squad and or teamplay without voice = fail



don't forget gully's ts server.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

ive seen 3 different servers and an xfire server ppl need to fixate on 1 and stick to 1 otherwise its just a damn mess and at that point ill have to start putting my boot into peoples asses to straighten things out if i want to play Badcompany 2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

uh TS3 is free if u have the bandwidth for it not that hard to setup ive run it off my desktop more then once and my shitty connection was able to handle 5 ppl without effecting my gameplay only 7-10ppl caused me lag tho. Literally you get all the same features as a paid server if your willing to do the leg work im just lazy and i cant afford to pay the astronomical price for the bandwidth needed nor do i have a 2nd pc to dedicate to running the TS3 channel


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 23, 2010)

How about they just fix the viop in a special patch?
I know, I know, I harp on this all the time.  But you didn't need any f'ing TS or Xfire for BF2 because shit worked!  It made things a lot nicer.  Jesus, this is my main bitch in this game.

I don't want to be in a clique, I don't want to have to log on to some other shit.  I just want to push ALT and be able to talk to other fucking members of my squad.  BULLSHIT!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

um theres like 5-10 of you realize that can be run no problem on a just about any connection with greater then 1mbps upload so anyone with say 15mbps down 2mbps up could run a TS3 server for 20ppl give or take theres not THAT many of us. You seem to confuse TPU teamspeaker users as if were a 300 person clan were more like 10 guys that play BC2 off an on of which only 3-4 are ever on at the same time.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 23, 2010)

The scoreboard for the race to unlock the 5th Vietnam map, Operation Hastings, is up Here

Looks like it is separate, per platform.  Go PC!  They've passed 9% already, we should be playing Hastings within a week...

==================================================

twitter.com/Demize99:  "Got Vietnam balance suggestions? Tell em to @DICEfigge or @gustavhalling #BFBC2"

==================================================

Regarding the past few days' connectivity/server problems (Dec 18th-22nd)



> MikaelKalms, DICE
> 
> Here is a quick recap of what has happened during Dec 18th-22nd:
> 
> ...



==================================================


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 23, 2010)

My stats are actually updating ingame now, finally. I was missing pins and stars and stuff, and now it's working.


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## caleb (Dec 23, 2010)

What is it your first computer game ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well that suxs that we only get like 5 weapons per kit (half is what we already had) and no types of optics unless your recon. The game runs good and i like some of the maps but would love more.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 23, 2010)

Needs moar XM177 and old school Colt scope.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2010)

brandon there was no optics in nom, maybe prototype the goverment hadnt released at that time, there trying to stay somewhat true to the times.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> brandon there was no optics in nom, maybe prototype the goverment hadnt released at that time, there trying to stay somewhat true to the times.



I know there wasn't, but the thought of having them in here would be nice 

*EDIT*
Actually they did at some point, Here are a couple of pictures of soldiers for Vietnam with side mounted sights on there CAR15's


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 23, 2010)

Yup, there we some of those old Colt sights, I've seen some newer versions of them around lately.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yup, there we some of those old Colt sights, I've seen some newer versions of them around lately.



From what i read around the net, the only soldiers that got them were either special forces or long range non snipers


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, from my understanding was that normally only SF got them.


----------



## travva (Dec 23, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> @travva
> 
> My card is factory overclocked. I would venture to say that if it is factory overclocked, the card is able to support itself at those speeds.
> 
> ...



yeah it sounds like bro after reading the above that it's just bad company 2. nvidia should be releasing some new drivers soon. you may also wanna look at using some modded quatro drivers and see how they work for you.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 23, 2010)

nice find brandon. them look pretty sweet, i demand them be implemented, hahahah


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

awww did i hit a nerve rubber ducky its okay you can keep your xfire  TS3 isnt that demanding if i had at least a 1mbps upload i would host it myself but im stuck at 512kbps being the best i can get for $65 a month


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 23, 2010)

I believe I have fixed my crash to desktop problem by uninstalling the graphics drivers and then reinstalling them. So far, I have been playing for about thirty minutes without a single crash to desktop, which is the longest I have been without a crash to desktop.

This is also with my core @ 900, shader @ 1800, memory is stock at @ 1025.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

yea i just dont have the upload id run it off my desktop itself its not that hard to run just 512kbps isnt enough you need at least 512kbps for 10ppl and 512kbps for BC2 to run properly


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

theres tutorials on the net to set things up literally tho to run the server.. 1gig ram 1cpu core and 512kbps upload is all you need really so a quadcore 4gigs ram etc is plenty i actually have a server setup but i forgot all the info to access it now that i think about it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 23, 2010)

same here so no idea whats up with it


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm having trouble earning points to level up...

I'm usually in the top 5% with regard to number of kills but my points score is only in the top 30%.  People with far lower number of kills than me some times have twice as many points as me.  I'm (constantly!) charging around killing 4 or 5 people on my way to capturing a flag because my useless team has lost all the flags, my squad spawns on me and gives away my position, I eventually capture flags and keep my squad in the game and I only have 1500 points (prior to awards) to show for it.  I'm absolutely sure that I singlehandedly win rounds in some of the servers I play on yet my score doesn't reflect that.  What the heck am I doing wrong?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 23, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I'm having trouble earning points to level up...
> 
> I'm usually in the top 5% with regard to number of kills but my points score is only in the top 30%.  People with far lower number of kills than me some times have twice as many points as me.  I'm (constantly!) charging around killing 4 or 5 people on my way to capturing a flag because my useless team has lost all the flags, my squad spawns on me and gives away my position, I eventually capture flags and keep my squad in the game and I only have 1500 points (prior to awards) to show for it.  I'm absolutely sure that I singlehandedly win rounds in some of the servers I play on yet my score doesn't reflect that.  What the heck am I doing wrong?



This isnt cod, u get more "points" by performing team actions, not kills.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 23, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> This isnt cod, u get more "points" by performing team actions, not kills.


Can you elaborate on the definition of "team actions"?  I heal people when their around, I repair vehicles if I can get close enough to them, I'll even camp a forward position when my team is skilled.  I certainly capture a lot of flags and defend/destroy MCOMs.  I'm quite confounded by what more I can do that would be considered "team actions".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thats what he means by team actions. I've got an Ace Pin with no kills before, so has Haru. You just got to be healing or repairing constantly, and reviving, capping flags.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 24, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what he means by team actions. I've got an Ace Pin with no kills before, so has Haru. You just got to be healing or repairing constantly, and reviving, capping flags.


Well I don't know what an Ace pin is, and not killing anyone is boring so I think I'll stick with what I know and do best.  I just had a round where I was 1000 points less than the leading players despite being 22/8 and being a key player in our forward line.  Oddly though I earned two Silver Stars at the end of the round.  I have no idea what I earned them for but at 1000 points a pop they're quite nice.  I'm going to try and earn more of those.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2010)

if you bothered to read up on anyhing bronze silver gold and platnium stars are from getting kills with weapons just killing the enemy is all well an good but killing an enemy and reviving someone in your squad is even better.

revive = you get tickets back. I look at snipers sure they can kill alot of ppl but if there not capping flags there damn useless to have on a team as the other team still wins. 

Teamplay = best follow a good squad work together your points will be higher

use Q to spot if u spot an enemy and he gets killed you get 20pts

revive team mates heal teammates for 10pts heal squad mates for 20pts same with repairs 10 for team 20 for squad also applies to resupplies. Destroy enemy tanks damage enemy vehicles for 30pts for damage 100 for destorying them. use tracer darts on choppers for 1 hit kills with rockets long range headshots get marksmen points for range. I suck my K.D sucks i still usually end up right behind Kurgan or Laughingman in points because i pull my weight in other ways.

The misconseption is this plays like call of duty it dosent. If you want points for kills play CoD and do as everyone else does spawn rape with a noob toob this is BadCompany 2 so you kill ppl awesome you lost the flag giving your enemy the advantage in the process = fail.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Highway has one but for some reason I only get the "Failed to connect to server" message.



he forgot port forwards.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> nah, i heard him set it when he was on my server. it works sporadiccly and never twice in a row. I can connect but when he connects, BAM im off. weird.



then its port forwards.

whether he THINKS he set it up properly is irrelevant.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 24, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Well I don't know what an Ace pin is, and not killing anyone is boring so I think I'll stick with what I know and do best.  I just had a round where I was 1000 points less than the leading players despite being 22/8 and being a key player in our forward line.  Oddly though I earned two Silver Stars at the end of the round.  I have no idea what I earned them for but at 1000 points a pop they're quite nice.  I'm going to try and earn more of those.



Ace Pin goes to the rounds point leader. I know how killing goes, the other day I went 19/0 in a round, I can get on my silent killer streaks, which as soon as I hit 5000 posts, Silent Killer will be more forum banner under my name. I always hear Crazyeyes saying something like "he doesn't talk, just listens, thats how you know hes close/watching"  Sadly he's usually right.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 24, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if you bothered to read up on anyhing bronze silver gold and platnium stars are from getting kills with weapons just killing the enemy is all well an good but killing an enemy and reviving someone in your squad is even better.
> 
> revive = you get tickets back. I look at snipers sure they can kill alot of ppl but if there not capping flags there damn useless to have on a team as the other team still wins.
> 
> ...


BC2 has more literature than the bible.  I like playing games, not reading them.  (RPGs suck! )  Admittedly I am studying the charts on the first page and watching all the youtube guides.  The information you've provided will prove quite useful to me.

I was in an APC for 14 kills (about half) the round where I took a rear position in our forward line and covered our flanks (aka I was indispensable).  I got the remainder of my kills as infantry rushing the MCOMs.  During my time on foot I revived one guy and healed several others.

Also, my squad is quite often the number one squad on my team so I imagine I'm doing something right despite the fact that I had no idea I could get more points for healing them.

I'm not trying to boast but I'm too damned good to be following anyone.  If anyone in my squad is a follower then they best follow me.  (Also my squads usually are all snipers?  Bad luck I guess...)

Also I think you're unfairly comparing BC2 to CoD.  I have MW1 and I was quite good at it.  I was also rather good at BF1942, BFNAM and BF2.  Those of us who are good enough to rush and stay alive are invaluable assets to our teams (especially because my squad can spawn on me in BC2!).  My tactics are essentially the same in all of those games.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> this is BadCompany 2 so you kill ppl awesome you lost the flag giving your enemy the advantage in the process = fail.


  Maybe if you suck!  Who's drawing fire outside the MCOM station?  Who's the one going behind enemy lines to capture the flag?  Who's holding the forward most point of the defensive line?  That's me.  It's only fail if you're not keeping pace with the advance.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> So for the time being, I should just stick with XFire? Ive met a few clans and groups and they are more than willing to join us through XFire.



personally i still say TS3 is the way to go, it really aint that hard to set up a server. i had mine running in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 24, 2010)

Much better Nam games tonight so far tonight compared to the last couple days, especially Tuesday (and perhaps Monday hard to remember). I swear it was like I was shooting blanks. DICE did cop to the connection and stats issues could hitbox registration have been affected too?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 24, 2010)

same mussels i just dont have the bandwidth to dedicate to a server 512upload total just isnt it enough


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 24, 2010)

Two good ones tonight.
The first must be HayderMaster's alter ego:  An Iraqi woman.  Clever.
The next was Stumpnugget, which is just plain funny.


----------



## Millennium (Dec 24, 2010)

For those in the UK

Vietnam for £5.02

Maybe it's also cheap now in the US? The code might work...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Courage in OverClock just gained a new member!! ^_^ Welcome {ЯK}Robyrantor to TPU branch "Courage in OverClock" aka TPU or CiO.



what?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 24, 2010)

I will continue to be on a brake for a while.  I am help my mom watch my niece and nephews.  It is a full time job I don't get paid for....but the food is good.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 24, 2010)

hooray back to the green team and back to bad company


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 24, 2010)

Just went 19-2 with the GOL. 

I think i'd have my way with that gun


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 24, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Hey food is Pay. It is good pay. ^_^ Nom nom nom....Good pay



but nothing beats the green stuff 


playing with the xmp8 20-5 after 2 months absence


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

I was just doing some stats on myself and here's some amusing bits:

It takes me an average of 16 bullet hits per kill with the XM8.
It takes me an average of 13 bullet hits per kill with the AEK971.
It takes me an average of 6.5 rocket hits per kill with the Carl Gustav.

These are hits mind you, not shots!  That's a hell of a lot of bullet hits per kill.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 25, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everybody ​


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> It takes me an average of 6.5 rocket hits to kill a player with the Carl Gustav.



what were you aiming at? (although this is biased because tanks take 2+ shots to kill)

edit- its 4.06 with gustav, 9.88 with m416.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 25, 2010)

I just got BBC2 haven't tried online yet but im going to. My Soldier name is Narthes with TPU clan tag.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I was just doing some stats on myself and here's some amusing bits:
> 
> It takes me an average of 16 bullet hits to kill a player with the XM8.
> It takes me an average of 13 bullet hits to kill a player with the AEK971.
> ...



8.63 Bullets to kill with my M60 (Most killing Medic Weapon)
12.90 bullets to kill with the PP2000 (Most killing Engi weapon, and that things a freaking dillinger, UMP is my new choice and it's only 7.9 bullets to kill thats less than an M60 lol)
9.90 with the XM8 (Most killing Assault, but my M416 is my new fav and is catching up and is 8.7 bullets to kill.)

And for me we can't forget my knife, thats 1.79 hits for a kill.

It's strange that even with one of the weakest per bullet damage weapons in the game (pp2000), I'm killing people with less bullets than your Assault rifles, you must really be winging your targets.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 25, 2010)

wow this game is hard! i can't kill anyone! any tips on how the heck you can find someone.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Play normal mode and watch for spotted players. Much easier to get the drop on others.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 25, 2010)

Hitting spot (default Q) every couple seconds (and hoping your team does the same) is a good start. Don't run around aimlessly either. And it can get annoying spending so much time _trying_ to play instead of actually playing but don't be afraid to hop around diff servers and squads until you find a good one who knows the map and objectives and proper teamplay (and gives you ammo, health etc.).


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

id help u out delta in terms of getting use to gaming but no teamspeak so icant walk you through what you should be doing


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> id help u out delta in terms of getting use to gaming but no teamspeak so icant walk you through what you should be doing



Join Easy Rhino's server. Jeez.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 25, 2010)

Can add us to your friends list too altho the system kinda sucks to get the invites. Most of us such as myself use the same nick in game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

lol nice one rad ed but oh wait rhino sold that PC the server was hosted on like 3 months ago oops kinda hard to use teamspeak on an imaginary server

also if you want to add me its Crazyeyesreaper rank = 32 should be easy enough to find me

and i already got Wrigley on my list but i opened up 2 out of the 20 slots for ppl

anyway ill be in game trying to find a damn server since every tom dick and larry playes Nam now lol only got laggy pos servers left


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I was just doing some stats on myself and here's some amusing bits:
> 
> It takes me an average of 16 bullet hits to kill a player with the XM8.
> It takes me an average of 13 bullet hits to kill a player with the AEK971.
> It takes me an average of 6.5 rocket hits to kill a player with the Carl Gustav.





1Kurgan1 said:


> 8.63 Bullets to kill with my M60 (Most killing Medic Weapon)
> 12.90 bullets to kill with the PP2000 (Most killing Engi weapon, and that things a freaking dillinger, UMP is my new choice and it's only 7.9 bullets to kill thats less than an M60 lol)
> 9.90 with the XM8 (Most killing Assault, but my M416 is my new fav and is catching up and is 8.7 bullets to kill.)



Where are you guys getting these numbers from?  Are you actually calculating this yourselves, or some stat site has it listed?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

and never mind im not even gonna bother playing Bad Company 2 cant find a single server that DOSENT lag ever since Vietnam expansion it keeps getting worse out of 15 servers today not a single one was playable

litterally people standing in place running for 3-5 seconds just running in mid air only to appear 30 feet away again and the rubber banding is terrible for awhile there after the new maps things got better less lag now its just totally unplayable


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol nice one rad ed but oh wait rhino sold that PC the server was hosted on like 3 months ago oops kinda hard to use teamspeak on an imaginary server
> 
> also if you want to add me its Crazyeyesreaper rank = 32 should be easy enough to find me
> 
> ...



Hmm, Who's server am I on now then? 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> and never mind im not even gonna bother playing Bad Company 2 cant find a single server that DOSENT lag ever since Vietnam expansion it keeps getting worse out of 15 servers today not a single one was playable



Not sure that many people that play will miss the raging. you are a good player when you aren't throwing a fit, and I like you otherwise. But dang dude... you whine a lot.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

dude i just played a round where i ran from flag A to flag C on oasis and rubber banded all the way back to Flag A and then magicaly died

and i just tried rhinos server it failed to connect so obviously he set up a new one but i was never informed of it or told the info probably due to rage lol

i just cant understand why every game i play online including shitty F2P mmo FPS games have better latency and less lag rubber banding etc then Bad Company 2 my issues are central to just that game


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dude i just played a round where i ran from flag A to flag C on oasis and rubber banded all the way back to Flag A and then magicaly died
> 
> and i just tried rhinos server it failed to connect so obviously he set up a new one but i was never informed of it or told the info probably due to rage lol



Pretty sure that's your own problem. rather sure it's your ISP as others have said.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hmm, Who's server am I on now then?



Rhino setup a new TS and didn't tell me?  I will deal with this.....the hard way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

i highly doubt its my internet i really dont thing a 155ms ping hell even up to 300ms should have me going from 1 flag to the next especially when all the ping tests show 0 packet loss


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 25, 2010)

Whet you whistle for some Operation Hastings gameplay.

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays All!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1084072905.png
> 
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1084073497.png
> 
> ...



Your issue could have been a server side problem.  You pick crappy servers run by asshats.

And do I need to point out the obvious discrepancy in your tests.  It is fairly obvious that at least one of your DNS servers is garbage.  Since your DNS is controlled by location of source and load on the server, it will create the same issue you have in your test.  Your location makes your ISP inconsistent.  BFBC2 is just making the issue more apparent cause you play it 10 times more than any other FPS and the latency balancer was a bad idea.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 25, 2010)

yea but numbers in general are consistent the only one out of place is tampa fl otherwise anywhere else in the usa im under 140ms Ping and its not like i have much of a choise on servers either i limit my selection to US server for ping but there very few full servers and the ones i do have a good connection on have shut down or always = 0 ppl 

i had hit box issues most of the time up untill the new maps after the new maps hit detection got worse for awhile then improved a bit toward the end once Nam released everything went down the shitter again

for the record Operation Flashpoint Dragon rising which has shitty multiplayer  has less issues then BC2 for me in terms of latency and its the same 32man setup for the most part granted Flashpoint has so many hackers its unenjoyable but thats different alltogether havent seen any hacking lately in BC2 just lots of lag


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Where are you guys getting these numbers from?  Are you actually calculating this yourselves, or some stat site has it listed?


Calculating them.
hits per kill average=(total number of shots*hit percentage)/kills
All variables are for a given weapon.

I edited my original post because the way I wrote it was a bit misleading.  It should have been "average hits per kill" not "average hits to kill a player".  The reason is that many of my rounds hit people that I don't actually kill.  I don't think I've played a full round that I didn't earn at least one "7 kill assist" badge.

My explanation for the high numbers is really quite obvious.  Firstly the bullets don't do a lot of damage, secondly medics are quite common, thirdly engineers are quite common, fourthly I only play in packed 32 player servers where the quantities of each are high.  If I were giving data for my knife or something (which maybe I should) it would be very high indeed!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well I love BC2:Nam. Close up battles and fast pace. Honestly I like it more then regular BC2.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 25, 2010)

I like the new maps in BC2 ... just started playing again lol

I may pick up name what all did they add for name? maps,guns, what?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

Name? You mean Vietnam? 

It's a whole new game. Normal mode is like Hardcore in regular BC2.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Where are you guys getting these numbers from?  Are you actually calculating this yourselves, or some stat site has it listed?



I just looked at stats for my guns. My M60 has 28526 hits and 3305 kills. So 28526/3305 = 8.63 bullets on average to kill someone.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just looked at stats for my guns. My M60 has 28526 hits and 3305 kills. So 28526/3305 = 8.63 bullets on average to kill someone.



Well I will play along, but I don't think that is a good way to calculate it.  I personal have shot and hit people and had no intent to kill them.  Plus I most use the pistols on people I shot with other stuff first, so I am sure its stats will be odd.

Best weapon of each class and my best pistol:

1911A2 => 8304 hits / 1734 kills = 4.79
AN-94 => 18144 hits / 2092 kills = 8.67
GOL => 3892 hits / 1600 kills = 2.43
AK74u => 10444 hits / 1032 kills = 10.12
MG36 => 3626 hits / 366 kills = 9.91

And today's free hint:  Automatic shotgun + magnum + sabot slug rounds = FAIL

Using this combo is pointless because you have better options for weapons if you are going to do this.  I will simply assume sabot rounds don't reduce damage for this.  The auto shotguns do a max of 60 damage.  That is a minimum of 2 perfect shots to kill a man.  You have a 6 round clip, so if you are perfect you can kill 3 people with one clip.  The G3 does 31 damage max, so 4 to kill a man; however, it has a 20 round clip which gives you 5 kills with 1 clip when perfect.  Same goes for the Thompson.  So if you are going to turn a shotgun into an assault rifle.....just get a real assault rifle.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 25, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> wow this game is hard! i can't kill anyone!



I was in the same situation a couple of weeks ago.I guess its hard for everyone to start so long after the game release,since is level - up based and there is a lot and lot of people with very high level and its just pain for newcomer to start..look for servers with NOOB in the name  there will be more players with lower levels..If you look for my earlier posts in this thread when I was crying that its hard(sure it is),that was about 2 weeks ago,now Im just reaching level 20,my KDR is 0.93 and I've knived some high level campers  I've got around 30 dogtags...I would really advice on thing - dont let the hard start to put you off.soon you will gain confidence.as others suggested,spawn on players or points on the map where is enemy presence,cos you will have a quicker chance to kill(or die )   yeah and  one other important advice which I've taken in account and helped me to level up quicker and get better weapons - for start focus on taking objectives rather then killing - for a kill you get 50p + some bonus like 10p for a headshot.while for taking a flag point you get 150p if you are there first or 75p for coming later and assist..much better for leveling up quicker..so spawn on flag poins being taken and you can get very quick 75p


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I personal have shot and hit people and had no intent to kill them.


Now why would you do a thing like that?

I was only posting that to show how many rounds I've been laying down to get kills.  I hit a lot of players with suppressing fire that I don't kill.  In other games some of those would be kills.  I do not like the fact that I can't counter-snipe effectively because it takes 4-5 shots with my only scoped rifle (that isn't a sniper rifle) to kill someone.  Counter-sniping with rockets is more effective than using my rifle .



Rado D said:


> I was in the same situation a couple of weeks ago.I guess its hard for everyone to start so long after the game release,since is level - up based and there is a lot and lot of people with very high level and its just pain for newcomer to start..look for servers with NOOB in the name  there will be more players with lower levels..If you look for my earlier posts in this thread when I was crying that its hard(sure it is),that was about 2 weeks ago,now Im just reaching level 20,my KDR is 0.93 and I've knived some high level campers  I've got around 30 dogtags...I would really advice on thing - dont let the hard start to put you off.soon you will gain confidence.as others suggested,spawn on players or points on the map where is enemy presence,cos you will have a quicker chance to kill(or die )   yeah and  one other important advice which I've taken in account and helped me to level up quicker and get better weapons - for start focus on taking objectives rather then killing - for a kill you get 50p + some bonus like 10p for a headshot.while for taking a flag point you get 150p if you are there first or 75p for coming later and assist..much better for leveling up quicker..so spawn on flag poins being taken and you can get very quick 75p


I'm just reaching level 9 (with 12 hours of playtime !!!!) and I have 1.4 K/D (463/328) and 18 dog tags.  I may be doing decently but thats because I've been playing mostly conquest.  I've been working on rush games but the maps are very difficult to figure out and I'm getting absolutely crushed by snipers!!  BC2 is definitely a challenging game!

I've got some additional suggestions for Delta6326.

The following things helped me a lot:
-Play conquest maps, they're smaller and easier to figure out (but not Heavy Metal unless you're good in vehicles)
-Join a squad with a high level player then select that player to spawn on, but don't spawn on them.  Just observe them, watch where they go, what they shoot at and how they sweep.
-Join empty games and walk/drive through the levels to get a good feel for them.  Practice shooting/throwing/launching grenades/rockets/bullets through windows while crouching/walking/standing.  Shoot buildings to see how it effects them.  Drive all the vehicles (an unused vehicle can ruin your teams victory!!).
-Use the 'M' key to draw up the large map (and press it again to close it).  Try to stay on the frontlines under cover at all times.
-Use all the resources on the first post to get good!

Oh and a method for guaranteed ultra gay noob kills:
1. Play MCOM defense on any map.
2. Play as a sniper and place C4 all around one of the MCOM stations.*
3. Wait for someone to try to destroy the MCOM.
4. Blow the C4->Profit
*When placing C4 at an MCOM station do so strategically otherwise you'll hurt your team more than you'll help them.

I've done that lame ass tactic only twice and I got several kills out of it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Normal mode is like Hardcore in regular BC2.



I know some of you guys think this and I haven't played a lot of HC myself but I still wouldn't go quite this far. It's definitely different than vanilla...


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 25, 2010)

rush is pointless and is plagued by snipers, i refuse to play that mode.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

I thought I should mention here that I got some gold tags on my first day playing.  Some level 41 guy was being really annoying hiding deep in a house sniping so I waited to push the infantry line past his position than snuck into the house he was camping and stabbed him.  He was good enough to hear me even though I was crouching and almost got me as I charged at him.  I was doing awful that round but getting him was priceless. 

Also I finally got in a round with some actually skilled squad members.  I followed them for a change!  They were amazing and ran around literally ramboing bases one after the other (my style!).  I definitely learned a lot by working with those guys (and I kept up with them rather well).



Marineborn said:


> rush is pointless and is plagued by snipers, i refuse to play that mode.


It's so true!  I've not unlocked the UAV but I would theorize that if there are two equally skilled teams then the only way to win as attacker in rush is to use the UAV to clear out the snipers.  In my experience tanks are mostly useless against snipers because they just call in mortar strikes constantly.  Nevertheless I play rush anyway, but I try to use the fastest vehicles so I can bring the fight to the snipers doorstep.  Assuming my team is at least 10% competent the strategy does have yields though I rarely win against a skilled defending force.

@Rado D
That's why god invented nades.


----------



## GLD (Dec 25, 2010)

I finally got the game for myself and a buddy. Couldn't pass up the $6.79 Steam deal.  I am still on the sp but will playing vanilla mp when I finish. The sp is awesome! Catch you in mp soon.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 25, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> rush is pointless and is plagued by snipers, i refuse to play that mode.



exactly,I hate them too..even if you manage to get to the t-com point without being shot,usually there is several tangos hiding in the building and they shoot you right in the doorway.



streetfighter 2 said:


> Some level 41 guy was being really annoying hiding deep in a house sniping so I waited to push the infantry line past his position than snuck into the house he was camping and stabbed him. I was doing awful that round but getting him was priceless.



thats so true too...I might not have the best KDR ratio,but its all done with honest hard work without any camping what so ever....its allready clear that lot of high level players(even those with level 50) got their levels with dirty way of playing..camping and so....Im mean Im proud of what I've reached so far,but if I see a bunch of level 30 - 50 idiots on a server for players with level 25 or under slaughtering newbies..thats so noob.If they play on a noob server,they are actually the biggest noobs on it..


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 25, 2010)

^   C4 is your friend.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 25, 2010)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> ^ C4 is your friend.



I very rarely use c4 on infantry..and recently Im playing just as assault,which if Im right doesnt have c4...?

EDIT: the most ridiculous way of camping I've caught someone recently was hiding and camping in a fire flames at a burning colapsed building (as you might know,fire doesnt hurt you) so you can just duck in it and its not easy to spot someone in it when you are in rush and under fire..so I killed the sucker like 3 times in a row on the same spot..


----------



## burtram (Dec 25, 2010)

Rado D said:


> I very rarely use c4 on infantry..and recently Im playing just as assault,which if Im right doesnt have c4...?



if you use a non class specific gun with assault, (G3, M1 Garand, Thompson, Any shotgun) you get C4.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 25, 2010)

burtram said:


> if you use a non class specific gun with assault, (G3, M1 Garand, Thompson, Any shotgun) you get C4.



thanks for that


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 25, 2010)

Rado D said:


> its allready clear that lot of high level players(even those with level 50) got their levels with dirty way of playing..camping and so....


Definitely true in my experience as well.  I don't play in noob servers (specifically but sometimes accidentally) so I see a fair amount of level 50 players and they've always got some stupid special trick that involves camping and having played the game for 1000+ hours.  I am watching them closely though and my goal is to stab one 

As I said in my other post I did get to do a round with a couple guys around level 43 who were legitimately amazing.  They were just tearing through bases on the Acara Desert conquest map and raping people entirely using rifles.  I've never seen players that could do that as well as they were!

@Rado D
What do you mean by "baseraping"?  The guys I was playing with were using nothing more than rifles yet somehow dodging tank shells and bullets.  They were doing an amazing ballet of murder the likes of which I've never seen .  I was the only one in the squad who was stopping to blow up the tanks!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Definitely true in my experience as well.  I don't play in noob servers (specifically but sometimes accidentally) so I see a fair amount of level 50 players and they've always got some stupid special trick that involves camping and having played the game for 1000+ hours.  I am watching them closely though and my goal is to stab one
> 
> As I said in my other post I did get to do a round with a couple guys around level 43 who were legitimately amazing.  They were just tearing through bases the Acara Desert conquest map and raping people entirely using rifles.  I've never seen players that could do that as well as they were!



I've played yesterday a german server where high level players were constantly baseraping.I mean come on!! thats a real shame on them..


----------



## copenhagen69 (Dec 25, 2010)

lol I just noticed how much they actually cuss in this game .. never really played with the headphones on before


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 25, 2010)

I love playing rush hardcore as an assaulting recon, and when people camp the sites in destructible buildings C4 is just epic. Blow out all the walls and hopefully bring the building down. Or plant the charge and hide some C4 in the M-com box and get a good vantage point and blow it. Works for conquest too. Get the base closest to the enemy spawn and take the point along with loading the building with C4, and leave the point. When the ticker starts going down for that base just blow the C4 and usually nets a couple of kills, and return to reclaim the point.

Ah fun stuff.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 25, 2010)

NEW teamspeak. paid server, should stay up 24/7.

IP: 	208.100.9.177
port: 4372


your welcome, and merry Christmas.

-also, streetfighter, your slow leveling may be due to a slower play style. your kills/hour are around 39 (rounding up) where as mine are at 54 (rounding up). obviously score/minute would be more accurate to determine slow leveling, but I'm too lazy to look up your full stats.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Now why would you do a thing like that?



I have used guns to lay down suppression fire on groups.  I will shoot people just to wound them if I know they are walking into an ambush (ensures Crazy, Kurgan, etc. have a small advantage).  I kill tanks by drop Landmines beside them, stepping back, and shooting the mine.  This doesn't count as a hit, but can net kills.  I will shot snipers with whatever to make them think twice about shooting at me or just to get their attention.  Shooting down the UAV counts as hits, but not a kill.  When I play Recon I will shot guys to make them run and hide if I can't kill them (moving too quickly in a dense area, too many targets, etc.)  Quick shots (sight and fire as fast as possible) with the rifles I don't expect guys to die.  I do expect them to be badly hurt and I go after them with a pistol, let another TPU member get them for me, or ambush them since I gained time to hide.

There are plenty of reason I will shoot guys and shoot at guys with no expectation they will die.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 25, 2010)

On the c4 topic anyone else think its lame that if you take an assault rifle you have to use a GL
i really wish they would just let me pick c4 with a normal gun instead of having to take the g3 or ns2000


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 25, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> What do you mean by "baseraping"



it wasnt a reaction to your specific post,just added a note on high level players doing offten dirty job..Baseraping means,when the enemy is very close to your *main *base,camping,hiding and shooting at your respawning teamates.they often 
even hide right in the heart of your main base and just ruthlessly shoot at you..on most of the decent servers they should be banned as this is against rules,but the moderators are not always around..



Black Haru said:


> -also, streetfighter, your slow leveling may be due to a slower play style. your kills/hour are around 39 (rounding up) where as mine are at 54 (rounding up). obviously score/minute would be more accurate to determine slow leveling, but I'm too lazy to look up your full stats.



my kills/hour is only 27..so am I really shait?

EDIT:my best weapon atm is M16 and kills/minute is 0.858..thats not good too?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 25, 2010)

Rado D said:


> it wasnt a reaction to your specific post,just added a note on high level players doing offten dirty job..Baseraping means,when the enemy is very close to your *main *base,camping,hiding and shooting at your respawning teamates.they often
> even hide right in the heart of your main base and just ruthlessly shoot at you..on most of the decent servers they should be banned as this is against rules,but the moderators are not always around..
> 
> 
> ...



As long as you are enjoying the game is all that matters.  Although 2 minutes is a long time to go without a kill.  If you are Recon and you are acting as a UAV so to speak, spotting people, wounding folks, and you are defending a flag, that is all good.  I could live with a teammate doing that.



Batou1986 said:


> On the c4 topic anyone else think its lame that if you take an assault rifle you have to use a GL
> i really wish they would just let me pick c4 with a normal gun instead of having to take the g3 or ns2000



And you have the option of the 40mm shotgun and smoke.  And no it doesn't bother me at all.  Especially now that a G3 will take a 4x or optical sight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well I will play along, but I don't think that is a good way to calculate it.  I personal have shot and hit people and had no intent to kill them.  Plus I most use the pistols on people I shot with other stuff first, so I am sure its stats will be odd.
> 
> Best weapon of each class and my best pistol:
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's far from a perfect method, I always shoot to kill. But theres people who get caught  in my targets crossfire and junk. As with any stats, I might tweak how I play, but I wouldn't completely change over it, just something to look at.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 26, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ive been looking into renting a BC2 server for the XFire Branch of TPU to use. Any Thoughts? We are getting more members everyday. Anyone from TPU would have access to it of course.



If you want, but Haru has the TS back up and most people will just use that.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, it's far from a perfect method, I always shoot to kill. But theres people who get caught  in my targets crossfire and junk. As with any stats, I might tweak how I play, but I wouldn't completely change over it, just something to look at.



Would a teamkill get counted here?  I mean if I shot a teammate with say the 94-91, but didn't kill him, would it be listed as hits for that weapon?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

well i tried buying Vietnam and D2D and EA store both wont let me purchase it so if im gonna bother with Vietnam now at all im gonna be a cheap prick and put up a $1 per person collection if i get $10 ill pony up $5 and have someone purchase and send me the code. no idea who id have do that but yea. something like that 

Eitherway after having paypal cockblock me again.. i just wont buy it myself or rather i would but i dont have a steam version of BC2... go figure steam dosent ask question when it comes to paypal just everyone else does.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 26, 2010)

Boy howdy if I have a slow playing style I shudder to think how long it takes the average player to get to level 20.  Admittedly I currently have only 38 kills/hour but I'm still learning the maps and I'm always one of the top producers in games though I am often overshadowed by players in 40+.  To get to level 40 you need well over 100 hours playing though...

I guess I'm just not a good BC2 player.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Would a teamkill get counted here?  I mean if I shot a teammate with say the 94-91, but didn't kill him, would it be listed as hits for that weapon?


I was wondering that myself.  I have a lot of trouble telling my team from the other team so I shoot my guys a lot, I mean, A LOT.  Probably at least a couple whole clips per round.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

uh yea im rank 32 and im at 140hrs it takes awhile if you want lots of points play Recon and throw spot balls and use the spotter scope when u unlock it to get massive points for spotting enemies

or play medic and revive every dead jackass even if the say not to 

Spot assit = 20pts motion mine assist = 20pts even in hardcore this works they just dont appear eitherway both are easy methods to getting lots of points to lvl up with


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 26, 2010)

*Unlock transfer*

Is there any way to transfer my unlocks to another account. I have 2 BC2 games set up so I can play against kin , but the other account doesn't have any unlocks because it is never played. That means I totally outgun the other person if we play. Not trying to cheat, just want to make it more balanced when we play. They have to be filed somewhere. I don't want to screw up the accounts so if that will happen forget it. I know in Cod 4 I could do that. 
Thanks


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Would a teamkill get counted here?  I mean if I shot a teammate with say the 94-91, but didn't kill him, would it be listed as hits for that weapon?



Thats a good question. But I'm assuming no, since I don't believe Team Kills, actually get listed in your kill stats.



streetfighter 2 said:


> Boy howdy if I have a slow playing style I shudder to think how long it takes the average player to get to level 20.  Admittedly I currently have only 38 kills/hour but I'm still learning the maps and I'm always one of the top producers in games though I am often overshadowed by players in 40+.  To get to level 40 you need well over 100 hours playing though...
> 
> I guess I'm just not a good BC2 player.



It takes a lot of time, like Crazy said, 140 hours and he's 32, I got like 302 hours and I'm only 45, and my SPM is a bit higher than his. Highway is 50, and he's got like 500 some hours. If your going for 50, your in it for the long haul. 



streetfighter 2 said:


> I was wondering that myself.  I have a lot of trouble telling my team from the other team so I shoot my guys a lot, I mean, A LOT.  Probably at least a couple whole clips per round.



Just remember colors. Russians where Whites/Blacks, Americano's where Greens/Blacks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

damn i wish i had Bad company 2 on steam not retail what a pain in the ass


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Steams the way to go, but why not go this route, besides the fact that it isn't instant sadly.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004GHNFZU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

no one but steam will allow me to use my paypal account to purchase shit thanks to there draconian bs where i have to add social security # debit card credit card info etc etc which i dont have since its not really my paypal account. Its complicated needless to say

only steam will let me buy stuff and i can send and recieve money thats about it.

Thus why i instituted the collect a $1 per person and if i hit ten ill pay $5 and have someone buy me a Vietnam key


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 26, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Boy howdy if I have a slow playing style I shudder to think how long it takes the average player to get to level 20.  Admittedly I currently have only 38 kills/hour but I'm still learning the maps and I'm always one of the top producers in games though I am often overshadowed by players in 40+.  To get to level 40 you need well over 100 hours playing though...
> 
> I guess I'm just not a good BC2 player.



your not a bad player, you just play differently (and in a way that may be slower leveling) for example, highway (going off his current sig) gets near 69 kills an hour. (lol, highway, I somehow feel that you planned that number)


crazyeyesreaper said:


> no one but steam will allow me to use my paypal account to purchase shit thanks to there draconian bs where i have to add social security # debit card credit card info etc etc which i dont have since its not really my paypal account. Its complicated needless to say
> 
> only steam will let me buy stuff and i can send and recieve money thats about it.
> 
> Thus why i instituted the collect a $1 per person and if i hit ten ill pay $5 and have someone buy me a Vietnam key



does steam not let you purchase Nam if you don't have steam BC2? I thought they were just handing out keys...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

if you want VIetnam from steam you must have a steam version of Bad Company 2


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 26, 2010)

I finally got an Ace pin!  The worst part though-- We lost by 8 tickets !  I've been having a terrible night getting raped by level 50 people.  I think I was knifed and shot by level 50 kid's on their home servers at least 30 times tonight.  They weren't camping, they were good (or cheating ) but I'm annoyed at my lack of reprisal.

I was so frustrated after getting .5 K/D round after round against level 50 kids that I joined a n00b server (0 only) and got my Ace pin with 6.20 K/D (31/5) and 4120 combat points.  So I'm too good to play with n00bs and wayyyy too bad to play with good players.  *sigh*



Black Haru said:


> your not a bad player, you just play differently (and in a way that may be slower leveling) for example, highway (going off his current sig) gets near 69 kills an hour. (lol, highway, I somehow feel that you planned that number)


I imagine it would be a lot easier to get 69 kills an hour if I had the bloody unlocks...  I was looking at all the crap I don't have and it's a lot.  I'm sure I could do more damage with some of that stuff.  Right now I'm working on getting a red dot for my PKM; I think that will help immensely because I'm blinded by it in close quarters as is.

If I had mortars... Oh boy if I had mortars....


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I got BFBC2 from Steam for about $6.50.  Awesome, awesome game, especially at that price.  Believe I'm rank 5 now.  Wish it had full gamepad support.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

trust me this is not a game you play with a controller you will get raped and raped badly ask anyone who has it for console and pc you cant even turn and aim after sprinting as the time it takes for you to turn and aim with the controller your ass is grass and your just another mans statical kill. lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 26, 2010)

not too many medics on recently, no one healing anymore


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> trust me this is not a game you play with a controller you will get raped and raped badly ask anyone who has it for console and pc you cant even turn and aim after sprinting as the time it takes for you to turn and aim with the controller your ass is grass and your just another mans statical kill. lol



I play FPS games with controller on PC like Halo 2 and UT III and I'm used to the slow turn rate.  They should give you the option at least, even if you can't instaturn like mouse can.

I try to grind all 4 classes so I can pop in with any of them depending on the need of the immediate situation my squad is in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2010)

Has anybody tried there closed beta for battlefield play4free yet? im installing it ATM


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

yes ppl have and it sucks buggier then BF2 is and worse how thats possible i dont know but there ya go in a nut shell


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2010)

OK sweet, its almost done installing and ill check it out but for free what can ya say!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

well i have BF2 already so if i had that itch i can scratch it for free as well without paying for new weapons  thats how i see it

cheaper to buy the game then it is to pay for content when its out  so yea overall its interesting because it will probably bring new blood into the battlefield franchise but most of them will be usless mmo gamers so meh


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes ppl have and it sucks buggier then BF2 is and worse how thats possible i dont know but there ya go in a nut shell


I don't mean modifying files so you can use xpadder, I mean full analog stick support with stick sensitivity for movement and aim.  I can do xpadder.  I read people using controllers for flying the chopper, man that thing is a PITA.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I play FPS games with controller on PC like Halo 2 and UT III and I'm used to the slow turn rate.  They should give you the option at least, even if you can't instaturn like mouse can.
> 
> I try to grind all 4 classes so I can pop in with any of them depending on the need of the immediate situation my squad is in.



BC2 is also on console, if your going to play with a controller, I would play on those. A fast turn rate option for a controller would also make aiming extremely hard as you would pass your target fast. A joystick has limited modulation since it has limited movement room.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> BC2 is also on console, if your going to play with a controller, I would play on those. A fast turn rate option for a controller would also make aiming extremely hard as you would pass your target fast. A joystick has limited modulation since it has limited movement room.


My reason for using a controller is that I hate my fingers on WASD for hours and hours on end.  It feels so much better to use controller to me.  I don't jack up the sens too high on Halo 2 or UT III so it isn't too hard aiming, especially with practice.  I've played with people that are like aimbots with controllers in Halo 2.

I'm not buying any of the current consoles for sure.  My PC is way more powerful.  BFBC2 will look like no 2 on a console compared to my rig.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i have BF2 already so if i had that itch i can scratch it for free as well without paying for new weapons  thats how i see it
> 
> cheaper to buy the game then it is to pay for content when its out  so yea overall its interesting because it will probably bring new blood into the battlefield franchise but most of them will be usless mmo gamers so meh



Thats true! i have an extra copy of BF2 if anybody wants to gift me SPECACT kit for BC2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

someone should gift me a Vietnam code and say ho ho ho merry christmas scumbag *ea store variety

^ figured id share since were talking about gifts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> someone should gift me a Vietnam code and say ho ho ho merry christmas scumbag *ea store variety
> 
> ^ figured id share since were talking about gifts



HAHA! i got vietnam from a friend for a old router i had, it was a nice trade!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

lucky bastard lol 

yea i setup a donate $1 and help me get vietnam fund but so far no go since even if i did paypal wont let me buy it from anywhere on the net so i gave up on that route. Still funny tho RAGE RAGE RAGE RAGE!!!!!! woohoo ace pin lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> My reason for using a controller is that I hate my fingers on WASD for hours and hours on end.  It feels so much better to use controller to me.  I don't jack up the sens too high on Halo 2 or UT III so it isn't too hard aiming, especially with practice.  I've played with people that are like aimbots with controllers in Halo 2.
> 
> I'm not buying any of the current consoles for sure.  My PC is way more powerful.  BFBC2 will look like no 2 on a console compared to my rig.



Oh I understand, but thats why I'm saying, console is the way if you want to use a controller, kick back on your couch and relax. I've played BC2 on PS3 and on PC, and your going to have a very hard time. I'll whip an instant 360 (sorry had to say it, more like a 180) and knife someone behind me. On console, it's hard to even knife someone at a 45 degree angle to left or right before they shoot or knife you.

The game looks great on PC, but thats why your playing in on PC, got to play it like your using one, not using a console. It's gonna be very harsh if you play with that controller.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 26, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I understand, but thats why I'm saying, console is the way if you want to use a controller, kick back on your couch and relax. I've played BC2 on PS3 and on PC, and your going to have a very hard time. I'll whip an instant 360 (sorry had to say it, more like a 180) and knife someone behind me. On console, it's hard to even knife someone at a 45 degree angle to left or right before they shoot or knife you.
> 
> The game looks great on PC, but thats why your playing in on PC, got to play it like your using one, not using a console. It's gonna be very harsh if you play with that controller.



i agree your gonna get bent over, the controller is too smooth. you need something thats fast precise and brutal. but by all means play the way your comfortable with


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I have the perfect solution to carpal when playing BFBC2 on PC.  Hold a controller in the left hand and aim with the mouse.  I can map all the major buttons to the left side of the controller and my mouse has extra buttons, so this will work.  I do this with WoW already and it works awesome.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 26, 2010)

I  Oasis...

Great map to be a sniping noob (just went 20-2) and tear people up as assault.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Name? You mean Vietnam?
> 
> It's a whole new game. Normal mode is like Hardcore in regular BC2.



No he meant Nam.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I have the perfect solution to carpal when playing BFBC2 on PC.  Hold a controller in the left hand and aim with the mouse.  I can map all the major buttons to the left side of the controller and my mouse has extra buttons, so this will work.  I do this with WoW already and it works awesome.






hmmm. an interesting solution.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

T3kl0rd said:


> I have the perfect solution to carpal when playing BFBC2 on PC.  Hold a controller in the left hand and aim with the mouse.  I can map all the major buttons to the left side of the controller and my mouse has extra buttons, so this will work.  I do this with WoW already and it works awesome.



You can hold the controller with 1 hand and hit buttons and have it comfortable? Why not use the mouse with the right hand and use something like an N-52 with the left. Gives you a ton more hotkeys, and you can set it on a low flat surface rather than trying to hold it and hit buttons with the same hand (which I don't think I could personally do well, and if I could it would be extremely uncomfortable, more so than a keyboard by far).


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you guys think that I could gain better results from going from wireless keyboard to a wired one? atm I have Logitech MX 3200 wireless keyboard and Razer Deathadder mouse(the newer version with 3G)..and what about the mousepad?are the so called gaming ones really worth it?do you see a considerable difference?

EDIT: also what settings would you recomend for my mouse?polling rate and DPI?I guess its a matter of a personal feel,right?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 26, 2010)

Wireless? nope, you would have to get a ZERO lag setup to see any gains

every person is diffrent when it comes to mouse/KB

I prefer my MX518 over other high DPI gaming mouses cause i get the best pinpoint actions


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Eh, people say wireless sucks, if it's good quality its fine. As far as Mice, I used a 800 DPS $5 Logitech and did awesome, used a Logitech MX1000 (wireless) and did the same, and now I use a Wired Alienware Tactx and do the same.

DPS hasn't ever seemed to effect me, even with low DPI and cranked sensitivity, it's suppose to be worse, but I didn't notice anything.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

well i have vietnam and i didnt pay for it so woot awesome cost to rage ration baby yeah !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 26, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Razer mouse or Logitech G5? which Razer? Looking for best next mouse.



You have asked this question here like 4 times now.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Eh, people say wireless sucks, if it's good quality its fine. As far as Mice, I used a 800 DPS $5 Logitech and did awesome, used a Logitech MX1000 (wireless) and did the same, and now I use a Wired Alienware Tactx and do the same.
> 
> DPS hasn't ever seemed to effect me, even with low DPI and cranked sensitivity, it's suppose to be worse, but I didn't notice anything.



My mouse is wireless and the only draw back is battery issues.  And I know 2 mice that don't have that problem.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i have vietnam and i didnt pay for it so woot awesome cost to rage ration baby yeah !



Who hooked you up?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 26, 2010)

Haru did lol

my perfomance in vietnam is all over the place tho
.44 k/d .66. .73 then went to 1.23 1.54  1.73 really really large gaps where as in regular BC2 i tend to hover around .8 - 1.2


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 26, 2010)

I won't be playing Vietnam for a while, I have to get all the awards in the vanilla BC2.  I'm almost there though, only a couple left.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> I won't be playing Vietnam for a while, I have to get all the awards in the vanilla BC2.  I'm almost there though, only a couple left.



The awards add together. Like I never had the Naval Warfare pin, I got it in Vietnam and I now have it. Obviously you won't be able to get bronze stars or weapon specific medals, but most of them are pretty generic, like 8 kills with any assault rifle.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 27, 2010)

You can get new stars on new weapons like M16 and AK47


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 27, 2010)

So I've figured out that hardcore mode does give me what I like with damage but then intentionally (and somewhat haphazardly) neuters the team dynamic.  It's amusing how DICE decided to give me the game I wanted but only half of it at a time.

I can either have the damage I want or maps/spotting, but not both.

Thank god it was only $7...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> So I've figured out that hardcore mode does give me what I like with damage but then intentionally (and somewhat haphazardly) neuters the team dynamic.  It's amusing how DICE decided to give me the game I wanted but only half of it at a time.
> 
> I can either have the damage I want or maps/spotting, but not both.
> 
> Thank god it was only $7...



You can have both if you look for the right server. There are some servers with the HC damage, but Assists on. Problem is, they are few and far between. So if they are full, or down, or empty, or you get bad ping to them, you are SOL, because there isn't many of them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2010)

and thats sad cause those are my favorite servers HC damage but all assists is alot more fun bullets kill but you keep all the goodies


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and thats sad cause those are my favorite servers HC damage but all assists is alot more fun bullets kill but you keep all the goodies


And here I was thinking you were going to lambast me for whining... 

Also BC2 is back on steam for $6.80


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2010)

nah i use weapons that DICE has hit with the nerf bat so hard they might as well MAKE them a nerf bat so i can wonk ppl and my theme music would be Mahna Mahna

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA90IlymdZ4


----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Bow (Dec 27, 2010)

It would be nice if BFStats were working again.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 27, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> wow this game is hard! i can't kill anyone! any tips on how the heck you can find someone.



Been playing these sort of games for years i played operation flashpoint for 6 years  bf2 bad company  is just a bit like armed assault. if youre a sniper remember distance matters when aiming you cant just put the crosshairs on a guys head and blow it off if you're too far away you have to raise the crosshair higher till you find the right spot head shots are what you're aming for to get a one shot kill. same when you're taking out choppers and you're a tank gunner the chopper is at distance and on the move so putting the crosshairs directly on it wont get you a hit all the time you have to look for its direction of travel and aim in front to give the bullets time to reach it and still hit it accurately.

I aint played it in some time now been playing other games but didnt take long to get back into the swing of it. Oh and dont spray too much when using an automatic weapon cos the recoil will just make you miss controlled bursts at distance. Up close spraying isnt too bad.

XG ZombieFreak <<< add me


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You have asked this question here like 4 times now.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Well, Im finally looking to upgrade my mouse. Im not sure about logitech....blah.....blah.....blah.



He wasn't pointing out how many times you have yammered on about mice to encourage more on the subject.  It was a subtle way of saying "Can the crap dealing with mouse talk in the BC2 Clubhouse.  You are just flapping your jaw, like the last three times."  You have already had a bunch of posts cleaned out of this thread for this type of nonsense.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Do you guys think that I could gain better results from going from wireless keyboard to a wired one? atm I have Logitech MX 3200 wireless keyboard and Razer Deathadder mouse(the newer version with 3G)..and what about the mousepad?are the so called gaming ones really worth it?do you see a considerable difference?
> 
> EDIT: also what settings would you recomend for my mouse?polling rate and DPI?I guess its a matter of a personal feel,right?



mousepads are personal preference. i hate the scratching noises of most pads, so i went a very smooth plastic pad.



wireless CAN be good. the high end stuff (logitech dinovo edge and G7 in my case) are flawless. my cheaper stuff (MX600) is terrible for gaming, and loses signal sometimes less than 2 meters from the receiver.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Bow said:


> It would be nice if BFStats were working again.



There are several websites with stats for BFBC2 that all work flawlessly now.  They have been around for months.  The one most of us use for the sig pics and such is http://bfbcs.com/

Enjoy.

And even though the post was deleted.  N-ster, no he is not using your CD key.  The CD keys for Steam are stored on their server side with your account and in an encrypted file that is not in the game's data folder.  So even if you gave him the game's data file, Steam would validate his purchase via that file which would be downloaded from them whenever he logs into his account.  If I am not mistake the encrypted CD key file is somewhere in your Profile folder in Steam (I am not 100% sure on this though).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Bow said:


> It would be nice if BFStats were working again.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Really? I didn't realize that asking for advice for upgrading my gaming mouse now that i have the resources to do so was CRAP. I play BC2 regularly and wanted to improve my performance by upgrading parts of my PC such as Mouse, RAM, GFX Card, etc. But since you want to be such a Jack off and not give some advice, I will just post on the TechIMO forums where at least they will help. i figured since others where referring to their mice, I could get some input. Guess i was wrong.



Ok, first off this is the BFBC2 Clubhouse.  You are to discuss BFBC2 only.  Not stuff that is loosely related to it.  If you want help with your mice, start a new thread in the Hardware section where that discuss belongs.

He was right and I was trying to be semi-nice about this, but now you are being a dick.  No one gives a shit if you use other forums.  Hell, we encourage it....their are staff members who work for other forums.

Discuss topics in the proper locations on the forums.  Its that simple.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok, first off this is the BFBC2 Clubhouse.  You are to discuss BFBC2 only.  Not stuff that is loosely related to it.  If you want help with your mice, start a new thread in the Hardware section where that discuss belongs.
> 
> He was right and I was trying to be semi-nice about this, but now you are being a dick.  No one gives a shit if you use other forums.  Hell, we encourage it....their are staff members who work for other forums.
> 
> Discuss topics in the proper locations on the forums.  Its that simple.



Hey Im a little bit guilty in this cos I've brought up the mouse,keyboard,mousemat topic and he used the opportunity..haha 
by the way I've just finally get over 1.00 with my KDR,Oh man I love this game even if its pain sometimes...I had an awesome Bad Company night with good scores.
Oh and I've decided to order the RAZER GOLIATHUS STANDARD SPEED mousemat,cant wait to try it out..hopefully they will be a good team with my Razer Deathadder..whoop whoop   ...will keep my wireless keyboard for now.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 27, 2010)

just a heads up me and kurgan did quite a bit of playing this last week and have noticed in a influx in obvious hackers, just beware of these people. the best way to spot them is watch there score for a few rounds then compare it with the leaderboard scores and there averages and see if something massive has changed recently, you dont suddenly become godly overnight, or if you really want to see follow them around and watch them for any suspucous behaviour, it really is sad. i was reading these hack websites so read what exactly to watch for.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and thats sad cause those are my favorite servers HC damage but all assists is alot more fun bullets kill but you keep all the goodies



Yeah, I don't mind those servers. But since they are rare, I don't like them enough to find the needle in the hay stack, and if the haystack is offline and I finally start liking it that much, then get upset. Since I have no problem going on large murdering sprees on Norm Servers and I usually always play with Marine who is over seas, just easier to stick with the basics.



Marineborn said:


> just a heads up me and kurgan did quite a bit of playing this last week and have noticed in a influx in obvious hackers, just beware of these people. the best way to spot them is watch there score for a few rounds then compare it with the leaderboard scores and there averages and see if something massive has changed recently, you dont suddenly become godly overnight, or if you really want to see follow them around and watch them for any suspucous behaviour, it really is sad. i was reading these hack websites so read what exactly to watch for.



Yeah, we joined a server where the other team had a guy who was 85/14 and another who was 117/24. It was Oasis, so not the easiest to cheat on and not die. Also ran across a few guys who went like 5.0 - 7.0 KDR for 8 rounds straight, I checked their stats out of curiosity as they were both level 50, and both of them lifetime had 1.50 or less KDR. The one I'm looking at right now says he has 1265 hours of gameplay... Yet checking his monthly stats, it only shows November and December. The rest are gone.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And even though the post was deleted.  N-ster, no he is not using your CD key.  The CD keys for Steam are stored on their server side with your account and in an encrypted file that is not in the game's data folder.  So even if you gave him the game's data file, Steam would validate his purchase via that file which would be downloaded from them whenever he logs into his account.  If I am not mistake the encrypted CD key file is somewhere in your Profile folder in Steam (I am not 100% sure on this though).



I deleted it as I found the problem...

CD keys are associated with your EA account  I was using my EA account, so I was actually using MY CD key... then I finally found the password of my cousin's account, when logging in, they asked for a CD KEY


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I deleted it as I found the problem...
> 
> CD keys are associated with your EA account  I was using my EA account, so I was actually using MY CD key... then I finally found the password of my cousin's account, when logging in, they asked for a CD KEY



Yeah.  I double checked.  The encrypted file in your Steam profile folder contains the Valve CD keys (they actually called them product usage keys or something) and some Indy games who use Steam's protection system.  Companies that just sell through Steam have the ability to do what they want to validate a product....EA obviously being one.  Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 27, 2010)

As for the cheating, I've noticed a few aimbots on normal BC2. haven't run into any in Vietnam yet.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted yet, but here you go.  Count down to Hastings:

http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/vietnam/battleforhastings

And it is very strange to see that the vast majority of players seem to be on PC?  Or are the PC players more team oriented?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You can hold the controller with 1 hand and hit buttons and have it comfortable? Why not use the mouse with the right hand and use something like an N-52 with the left. Gives you a ton more hotkeys, and you can set it on a low flat surface rather than trying to hold it and hit buttons with the same hand (which I don't think I could personally do well, and if I could it would be extremely uncomfortable, more so than a keyboard by far).


I would use a keyboard for that, instead of popping for that.  My keyboard has tons of macro keys, so it is fine.  You will get carpel using either.  I like my left hand free from the table and keyboard.  I can map the major function buttons to the left side buttons on the controller and rarely need to look down at the keyboard for anything.  I have extra buttons on the mouse too, so carpel is minimized.  Strafing on foot and flying the chopper is easier with the gamepad.  I love my setup.  Plus, when I'm not fighting someone, I can use the gamepad exclusively when having to go across the map, so that is nice as well.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And it is very strange to see that the vast majority of players seem to be on PC?  Or are the PC players more team oriented?



The BF series always has been PC oriented, always will be I hope.



T3kl0rd said:


> I would use a keyboard for that, instead of popping for that.  My keyboard has tons of macro keys, so it is fine.  You will get carpel using either.  I like my left hand free from the table and keyboard.  I can map the major function buttons to the left side buttons on the controller and rarely need to look down at the keyboard for anything.  I have extra buttons on the mouse too, so carpel is minimized.  Strafing on foot and flying the chopper is easier with the gamepad.  I love my setup.  Plus, when I'm not fighting someone, I can use the gamepad exclusively when having to go across the map, so that is nice as well.



I play with my keyboard and mouse down low to prevent carpal issues. Solves it all, if your using a gamepad, flying is still basically done with the mouse, so I'm not sure how it's easier. I know on console it is easier to fly because a joystick is more steady, but also much slower to turn.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 27, 2010)

IM SO LEET!!!! i usually just play with my headset to avoid all carpel tunner, i just scream commands into my mic and hold my guys move, its win...i mean controller and keybaords and mice are totally noobish its all about screaming


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The BF series always has been PC oriented, always will be I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> I play with my keyboard and mouse down low to prevent carpal issues. Solves it all, if your using a gamepad, flying is still basically done with the mouse, so I'm not sure how it's easier. I know on console it is easier to fly because a joystick is more steady, but also much slower to turn.



I was being sarcastic since Bad Company was original for console only and BC2 was geared with them in mind, yet PC is where they have gotten most of their money from it.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 27, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> IM SO LEET!!!! i usually just play with my headset to avoid all carpel tunner, i just scream commands into my mic and hold my guys move, its win...i mean controller and keybaords and mice are totally noobish its all about screaming



your so old fashioned. real gamers us their brain waves to play.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was being sarcastic since Bad Company was original for console only and BC2 was geared with them in mind, yet PC is where they have gotten most of their money from it.



Didn't even realize it was you that posted, you changed your avatar, I was in zombie response mode.



Black Haru said:


> your so old fashioned. real gamers us their brain waves to play.



Psh, I use smoke signals.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 27, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Didn't even realize it was you that posted, you changed your avatar, I was in zombie response mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Psh, I use smoke signals.



AH HA! so the secret comes out to kurgan's mad skills. its old indian ju-ju.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 27, 2010)

psh i tough kurgan everyhting he knew, its sad that the pupil has surpassed the master. lol it was that one day back when we were playing battlefield 1942 Dc mod, and the pepsi can spilled into his CRT monitor, a bright light HIt him in the eye from one burnt out pixel that had the brightness of 1000 suns and gave him all the knowledge of the battlefield games. he is programed with it now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 27, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, but here you go.  Count down to Hastings:
> 
> http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/vietnam/battleforhastings
> 
> And it is very strange to see that the vast majority of players seem to be on PC?  Or are the PC players more team oriented?



nah its not that theres a majority or more team players the major difference is

Console players will play a game for while then quit and never go back PC gamers will stick with it for a much longer period of time and thus you get the example above. In terms of raw sales BC2 sold way better on console in terms of players active PC slaughters both


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> psh i tough kurgan everyhting he knew, its sad that the pupil has surpassed the master. lol it was that one day back when we were playing battlefield 1942 Dc mod, and the pepsi can spilled into his CRT monitor, a bright light HIt him in the eye from one burnt out pixel that had the brightness of 1000 suns and gave him all the knowledge of the battlefield games. he is programed with it now



Sadly this story about the pepsi can is true, brightest light I have ever seen. If I see a green light when I die, I'm going to assume it's a pixel burning out.



Black Haru said:


> AH HA! so the secret comes out to kurgan's mad skills. its old indian ju-ju.



I live in a tee pee, it's harsh in these Minnesotan winters.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 27, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> your so old fashioned. real gamers us their brain waves to play.




This fails for me every time.  The game always crashes and Firefox opens pron.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2010)

man i hate BC2 somedays today is one of those days every server i was on either lagged or we had magical sniper hackers... im sorry on heavy metal shooting me from the hills on A near there main spawn while im between 2 cement pillars at C is bullshit that and vietnam just sucked for lag. Me and Brandon were watching ppl skip jump rockets lagged etc. Today was just a terrible day for gaming.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> man i hate BC2 somedays today is one of those days every server i was on either lagged or we had magical sniper hackers... im sorry on heavy metal shooting me from the hills on A near there main spawn while im between 2 cement pillars at C is bullshit that and vietnam just sucked for lag. Me and Brandon were watching ppl skip jump rockets lagged etc. Today was just a terrible day for gaming.


I had the same shit happening. Sucked I pulled up 
on a guy and all a sudden he was on top of me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Guys skipping around ain't too bad. The other day Marine had a tank teleport on him for a roadkill, lol.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> your so old fashioned. real gamers us their brain waves to play.


You guys are both n00bs.  Veteran players use electromagnetic waves from the sun which are reflected by the wings of butterflies to issue macros in the keyboard's USB port.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 28, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Guys skipping around ain't too bad. The other day Marine had a tank teleport on him for a roadkill, lol.


No it sucks. I never had that in the other game. Just a little shake once in awhile and that was usually when I was fighting in the UK.
Kurg you don't have a .54 K/D, me and Crazy are below 1.0. Every kill hurts


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2010)

im not talking the odd teleport or shit im talking choopers moving 50-70 feet per jump every 2 -3 seconds rockets that you fire but dont actually fire and magically hit there target it was some crazy shit


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 28, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> You guys are both n00bs.  Veteran players use electromagnetic waves from the sun which are reflected by the wings of butterflies to issue macros in the keyboard's USB port.


Then it is true the Sun is God. I knew the Aztecs were 
closer then most others on that


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 28, 2010)

How common would you guys say cheating (hacking) is?  Both my lack of experience and the lack of a spectate feature in BC2 translates to me assuming everyone is kosher.

I mean real cheating (abusing glitches or hacking), not "spawn camping".


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2010)

i encouter it maybe 1-3 times a week not nearly like you see in the Call of duty games. That said its rather obvious in most situations

magic shots ppl they turn and do 180s right when your behind them and they have no idea your there you have the jump and fire first but they still manage to drop you like your a sack of shit. 

Good sniping is that good sniping but no ones really good enough to pull off headshots on a moving target halfway across the map on a regular basis. Things that are obvious 29/2 k/d on a infantry map and there not sniping. there are some times its possible but ive seen players pull it off 3-5 rounds in a row before they leave for a new server. just shit that obviously seems fucked up that you cant just pass off as lucky shot or latency due to DICE;s retarded checker.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, we ban about a person per day (for aimbots and such) across 6 servers, so I'd say they're fairly uncommon.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i encouter it maybe 1-3 times a week not nearly like you see in the Call of duty games. That said its rather obvious in most situations
> 
> magic shots ppl they turn and do 180s right when your behind them and they have no idea your there you have the jump and fire first but they still manage to drop you like your a sack of shit.
> 
> Good sniping is that good sniping but no ones really good enough to pull off headshots on a moving target halfway across the map on a regular basis. Things that are obvious 29/2 k/d on a infantry map and there not sniping. there are some times its possible but ive seen players pull it off 3-5 rounds in a row before they leave for a new server. just shit that obviously seems fucked up that you cant just pass off as lucky shot or latency due to DICE;s retarded checker.


Yeah I get maybe one out of ten head shots. Man it feels good when you do especially if they are moving. Don't use the M-14 though. 
It is a really weak sniper rifle. I hate sniper mode , but I am trying to get a feel of bullet drop with them right now. Ain't helping points that is for sure.
Crazey I  that hacking crap happens in every Multi-player FPS shooters though. Just part of the territory. Sometimes I wish I was into other types of games.


----------



## EnergyFX (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw a message from an admin on one map that said something like "player xxxx kicked for being too good and no fun"

I lol'd

I dunno for sure if dude was hacking or not, but I bet he was flabbergasted... awesome!!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been trying to learn the helicopter but it's difficult to get access to one.  I finally did get in a helicopter and the controls felt good (but incredibly sluggish) so I started to fly out of base when suddenly I was hit by something.  Whatever it was it did zero damage so I regained my altitude and proceeded when it happened again, and this time it was more intense and I ended up slamming into the hillside.  I couldn't figure out what had killed me until just recently.

Turns out it's friendly fire.  In a game with no FF the bullets still push the copter around so my own teammates were intentionally bumping me out of the sky.

Best. Game. Ever. 

@Black Haru
Apparently being a good pilot/gunner is not enough.  The friendly team must not be filled with assholes because they can shoot you out of the sky as well...


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Things that are obvious 29/2 k/d on a infantry map



this happens every once in a while. trust me, some servers just can't seem to kill people. (such as when I made that new character and had a 7 kd)

also, the attack chopper. if there is a good pilot/gunner team, and the enemy sucks you will see ridiculous scores. (like one time I went 32/0)

however a good rule is "first times luck, second times skill, third times hacks"

teams rotates out on servers, so doing that well for extended periods of time is extremely suspicious.

for any normal player, higher than a 2.5 average is impossible. (unless your a camping sniper noob)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2010)

thats why i said across MULTIPLE rounds  not just 1 round even i have had lucky rounds just that luck wont last 3-5 rounds and we all know it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got vietnam does anyone want to play a couple games??


----------



## caleb (Dec 28, 2010)

@ cheatin question
Not that many I'd say. As compared to MW1/2 its really not that bad. For a moment there were a lot of annoying snipers but I think they got bored quickly with just sitting. Now it's really occasionally.

However I wouldn't ever call a 180 headshot kill a cheat. I constantly do that with sound and radar while being a slow ass 28 so a 18 year old can really own badly with their reflex.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 28, 2010)

sorry i call bs on the 180 headshot for 1 reason latency and checker meaning if i walk up behind someone and knife there head TWICE and it dosent register im calling bs on the turn and fire once get a kill situation lol once or twice a round sure but when i see it 6-7 times from the same guy in a long match its bs aka 500 ticket servers. instead of the 250 per side as usual or w.e it is


----------



## caleb (Dec 28, 2010)

It's not bs as in player bs its just a beta battlefield and bs with it. Game lags horribly and attempts to show you lag free action on screen to make you happy and with that feature you get ton's of bs.

No sense of getting pissed off at it or ppl just hope that they polish it up for BF3.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 28, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> 2.5 average is impossible.



So basically.if you check the leaderboard in the game,there is lot of people with such a KDR or even higher.and Yesterday I checked it and the top guy had a over 4 KDR..so that mus be one bad bad sucker with hacks or lot of noob camping.but there is nobody to look into these  cheaters?...you see,thats why Im proud about my current 1.00 KDR  pure hard work behind it...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

boise49ers said:


> No it sucks. I never had that in the other game. Just a little shake once in awhile and that was usually when I was fighting in the UK.
> Kurg you don't have a .54 K/D, me and Crazy are below 1.0. Every kill hurts



Yeah, even I get frustrated by lag when it happens, but I know what you mean.



streetfighter 2 said:


> I've been trying to learn the helicopter but it's difficult to get access to one.  I finally did get in a helicopter and the controls felt good (but incredibly sluggish) so I started to fly out of base when suddenly I was hit by something.  Whatever it was it did zero damage so I regained my altitude and proceeded when it happened again, and this time it was more intense and I ended up slamming into the hillside.  I couldn't figure out what had killed me until just recently.
> 
> Turns out it's friendly fire.  In a game with no FF the bullets still push the copter around so my own teammates were intentionally bumping me out of the sky.
> 
> Best. Game. Ever.



Yeah, the AA gun and Rockets will F up a friendly chopper. The other day as my team spawned I was running to the chopper to fly it, which usually no one likes to fly, they all like to shoot. But all of a sudden right when I get there a rocket flies past my head and blows it up. I turn around and there was 2 engineers behind me. So I sat down on the AA gun and told them I was going to return the favor.

Which I did, they tried and almost made it away, but I hit the nose of the chopper bringing them right back into the back then hit them in the side pushing them into a mountain. Turns out those 2 were mods, they kicked me right after. Unbelievable when server mods will blow up their own team chopper like that, I miss having more own server.


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 28, 2010)

Rado D said:


> So basically.if you check the leaderboard in the game,there is lot of people with such a KDR or even higher.and Yesterday I checked it and the top guy had a over 4 KDR..so that mus be one bad bad sucker with hacks or lot of noob camping.but there is nobody to look into these  cheaters?...you see,thats why Im proud about my current 1.00 KDR  pure hard work behind it...



those are more likely campers than hackers. if you sit for hours on end you can maintain a high kd. most people get bored really fast waiting for safe kills. 

example, saw a guy with a 20 kd. he had over 200 hours but only around 1500 kills. (most players would have around 10000 or more)


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 28, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> those are more likely campers than hackers. if you sit for hours on end you can maintain a high kd. most people get bored really fast waiting for safe kills.
> 
> example, saw a guy with a 20 kd. he had over 200 hours but only around 1500 kills. (most players would have around 10000 or more)



Some people can only enjoy an FPS by imagining they are in a real war.  They don't want to die, ever.  They love "Hard Core".  Camping.  Sniping.  Project Reality.  Etc.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 28, 2010)

GullyFoyle said:


> Some people can only enjoy an FPS by imagining they are in a real war.  They don't want to die, ever.  They love "Hard Core".  Camping.  Sniping.  Project Reality.  Etc.



Fronts still get pushed in a real war though. I mean I get it, but I can't even sit in place for a min before I start to get bored. If I wanted real war I'd run over and sign up for the Marines.


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 28, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> those are more likely campers than hackers. if you sit for hours on end you can maintain a high kd. most people get bored really fast waiting for safe kills.
> 
> example, saw a guy with a 20 kd. he had over 200 hours but only around 1500 kills. (most players would have around 10000 or more)



 Man how can that be fun. Like you said I get bored real fast 
and run around and get shot to pieces by those same guys.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey, BC2 Stats Verse is working! Only a matter of time before bfbcs.com comes back online!


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 28, 2010)

I am having some problems again with this game. I though I would post something I found in the Event Viewer.



> Faulting application name: BFBC2Game.exe, version: 1.0.1.0, time stamp: 0x4ce169b3
> Faulting module name: pbcl.dll_unloaded, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4b2a667a
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x2d8f7549
> ...


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a problem with PunkBuster, judging by the pbcl.dll file. Update it and stuff and see if it works after that.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 29, 2010)

Not to toot my own horn, but if I played recon and sniped the entire time, I could keep a 4.0 KD pretty easily. Search the top KD guys and the legit ones will have majority of their points on sniper rifles....


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 29, 2010)

> Looks like a problem with PunkBuster, judging by the pbcl.dll file. Update it and stuff and see if it works after that.



I have run the manual PBSetup many times???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I have run the manual PBSetup many times???



Follow my guide.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 29, 2010)

I did everything you said to do, setting my two Punkbusters to admin and manually deleted the pb files and ran the manual update. Those two steps did not fix the problem.

I found this in my crashreport.xml file in my BFBC2 folder in My Documents:



> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
> - <report>
> <version>2</version>
> <sessionid>38fb22844d1a744b</sessionid>
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I did everything you said to do, setting my two Punkbusters to admin and manually deleted the pb files and ran the manual update. Those two steps did not fix the problem.
> 
> I found this in my crashreport.xml file in my BFBC2 folder in My Documents:



Hmmm. That doesn't look like a PB error. Do you have this game in Steam? Also do you have any ports closed in your router?


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the DVD version of the game installed.

How do I check the router?


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2010)

ShiBDiB said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but if I played recon and sniped the entire time, I could keep a 4.0 KD pretty easily. Search the top KD guys and the legit ones will have majority of their points on sniper rifles....



sniping camping noob.

even gustav whoring the hell out of my new character, I am having issues holding a 3.0.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> sniping camping noob.
> 
> even gustav whoring the hell out of my new character, I am having issues holding a 3.0.



I recently knifed a level 50 (which I was pretty happy about).  I looked him up on BFBCS.com just to make sure I didn't knife the world's worst level 50 .  To my surprise, he was disturbingly good though his stats revealed why.  Interesting things:
-He had 3.19 K/D with 43,101/13,505 and a 6.80 W/L
-97% of the rounds he played were MCOM
-82% of the rounds he played were MCOM attack
-His best weapon was the pump action shotty with 40 hours played, 3148 kills and averaging 5 hits per kill
-He most often plays assault or engineer
-He's only .65 W/L as MCOM defender
-Oddly he has more hits than shots fired with a few of the rocket launchers...  Even so he has a 4.2 hits per kill with the Carl Gustav

My guess is that in order to get such a high K/D and W/L he got absurdly good at one or two maps playing as MCOM attack and then replays them constantly with his friends.  When I killed him he was playing a conquest map that had rolled over from the previous round.  He quickly switched to my team because we were winning, then left a few minutes later when his K/D was only around 1.5.

Cheap player? Probably not.  Cheater?  Possibly.  Sniper?  Barely. Noob? No.

@Mussels
Well he's insanely good at that then because that means his accuracy is over 100% for rocket launchers: 120% for the Carl Gustav, 103% for the RPG, 103% for the AT4.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> -Oddly he has more hits than shots fired with a few of the rocket launchers... Even so he has a 4.2 hits per kill with the Carl Gustav



splash damage, one shot can hit multiple people.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2010)

yea use to be now its nerfed so bad even direct hits from rockets or 1 foot away dont kill them unless your using the gustav + explosive damage upgrade.  and i can say from experience the shotguns when playing MCOM atk can be extremely deadly as multiple tpuers found out on an MCOM vietnam map i was the odd man out on the opposing team i ended up with a 1.5 or 1.73 k/d ratio just running around like a chicken with my head cutoff shooting everything in sight. Mostly just good luck on my part tho


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I have the DVD version of the game installed.
> 
> How do I check the router?



Well have you tried reinstalling BC2? However save that for last. Try opeining these ports for PB and EA connections. 

What ports should I open for multiplayer if I'm having connectivity trouble?
- Port: 80 TCP
- Port: 18121 TCP
- Port: 18126 TCP
- Port: 18126 UDP
- Port: 13505 TCP

What ports should I open for multiplayer if I'm having EA connection issues?
- 18390 TCP Outgoing
- 18395 TCP Outgoing
- 18395 UDP Outgoing
- 13505 TCP Outgoing
- 80 TCP Outgoing

Also when you test PB outside of BC2 does it come back successful?


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 29, 2010)

How do I run these checks?


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 29, 2010)

who seriously gives a fucking crap out Kdr honestly, really, i rather help my team win, not hide in some dam bushes to i can have good number, this is why there is shitty teams. people are worried about them dam selves.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> How do I run these checks?



Run this...

Just click on "Test Services".


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a trap!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's a trap!



No its not. I am trying to help.

Anyway if that comes back "Successful" then its not a PB problem.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 29, 2010)

It came back successful.

To answer your previous question, I have reinstalled Bad Company 2 twice already. The problem is still there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 29, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> It came back successful.
> 
> To answer your previous question, I have reinstalled Bad Company 2 twice already. The problem is still there.



Hmmmm. Take out your BC2 folder from documents and place it on your desktop. When you open BC2 again you will have to redo all your settings and everything. However your backup will still be on your desktop. Play the game like that and see if you get kicked. 

See the thing is when you uninstall BC2 it leaves all your settings and such in your documents folder. If something is corrupt there it wont matter how many times you reinstall the application because it will always read that folder. Got me?


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 29, 2010)

Something came up. I can not test to see if it is working tonight. I will try tomorrow.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2010)

are you sure the problem isnt that your PC is just unstable?


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Cheap player? Probably not.  Cheater?  Possibly.  Sniper?  Barely. Noob? No.



actually, switching teams because yours is loosing is sad, cheap, and noobish. leaving a server because your team is garbage (and has been for several sounds) is understandable, but rarely happens as teams tend to balance out (and eventually switch places) over time.



Marineborn said:


> who seriously gives a fucking crap out Kdr honestly, really, i rather help my team win, not hide in some dam bushes to i can have good number, this is why there is shitty teams. people are worried about them dam selves.



I help my team by being an asshole with a large explosive filled tube. it's super effective.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2010)

^ Roger that.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 29, 2010)

Is it just me or the servers are full of new players? Lol...
I guess the sales got a lot of people playing .
I'm getting my K/D up quite easily...


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 29, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well I am a frontline sniper.  I am usually found near the largest mess, hopefully chaos caused by me. My secondary kit is usually engineer.



Hey by the way how comes that you have 115% accurancy LOL?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been trying to find a hardcore server with assists enabled to no avail.  Is there some way to determine which servers are running the game I wanna play?



Black Haru said:


> actually, switching teams because yours is loosing is sad, cheap, and noobish. leaving a server because your team is garbage (and has been for several sounds) is understandable, but rarely happens as teams tend to balance out (and eventually switch places) over time.


True.  My point was that at least he wasn't a camping n00b.  He may be a cheap bastard, but he's not a camper getting 10 kills an hour.  I tried his strategy out using the pump action shotgun with very unfortunate results.  Perhaps the damage was different when he was using the shotty because I managed to point blank a sniper in the face with the shotty and he did not die.  I exited the round and I've been playing hardcore ever since (despite the lack of a map)...

I find that hardcore with FF, despite the very unfortunate lack of a minimap, is still more enjoyable than the nerf battles in regular mode.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 29, 2010)

when searching for the server theres a little arrow point down select the show server info option it will list all the settings from friendly fire and kill cam to damage model etc also look for servers that have the silver hardcore symbol

silver means the regular settings have been changed. 

give me a sec and ill post a pic

okay first do this 






then TADA!!!!! Presto el magico


----------



## Black Haru (Dec 29, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Hey by the way how comes that you have 115% accurancy LOL?



my gustav stats have been glitched since release. (just mine)

it's permanently stuck at %100 no matter what. kind of sad really because it should be much higher. haven't checked to see if its the same on the  new character.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL Ive been having issues with the new cats and BC2, i get texture flickers and its still playable just alittle annoying.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 29, 2010)

YES! bfbcs.com is back online!!!  Stats for everyone!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 29, 2010)

^ Except the queue is full (at 1000 now too).


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 29, 2010)

Black Haru said:


> my gustav stats have been glitched since release. (just mine)
> 
> it's permanently stuck at %100 no matter what. kind of sad really because it should be much higher. haven't checked to see if its the same on the  new character.



I understand that you can have over 100% accurancy with a weapon that is capable of killing multiple enemies..but his accurancy is stated as total for the whole game..


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 29, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ^ Except the queue is full (at 1000 now too).



Yeah, true, and they won't be doing dogtag stats for a while as well. Oh, and PC is about to unlock Operation Hastings, only 7m xp left! We're kicking everyone else's asses.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 29, 2010)

@brandonwh64
I had severe flickering with my 4890s running 10.4, I tried the 10.12 with them right before I got my 6970 and itcleared up alot of it. 
After putting in the 6970 I don't get texture flickering really fast its alot slower, like a pop in and out effect. I have to force dx10 though because my system will lock up running dx11. Don't know what exactly to do to fix it though.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 29, 2010)

Something to watch out for:  Invisible PBR Boat and Under Map in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 VIETNAM Expansion DLC


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 29, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The BF series always has been PC oriented, always will be I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> I play with my keyboard and mouse down low to prevent carpal issues. Solves it all, if your using a gamepad, flying is still basically done with the mouse, so I'm not sure how it's easier. I know on console it is easier to fly because a joystick is more steady, but also much slower to turn.


No way I would go against mouse players with a analog stick only without some type of balancing like in Halo 2 PC.

For the people using brain waves and shouting at the game for input, you need to configure this to work with BFBC2.

http://www.gamesniped.com/2009/08/07/nes-nintendo-konami-laserscope-headset/

This video has it demoed about half way in.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-video-screwattack/34014


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> are you sure the problem isnt that your PC is just unstable?



Well, I was able to run the Endless City Demo for two hours without it crashing, so I believe my GPU is stable. By the way, according to my wattage usage meter, Bad Company 2 is a consistent 500-520 wattage game, but the Endless City Demo goes up to 560 watts and stays above 500, so I think the demo is a good stress tester.

As for my CPU and RAM, if my CPU and RAM were able to handle this, I believe they are stable.

*Picture taken to prove the CPU and RAM usage during the test:*





*Picture taken to prove that the whole five runs were successful:*





*@Mailman:*
I did what you told me to do with the BFBC2 folder, the game still crashes to desktop.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> snip



I would suggest checking the integrity of your OS.  Open up CMD with admin rights and type sfc /scannow.  Have your OS disc handy.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 30, 2010)

My only other suggestion is to uninstall BC2, reboot then do a registry search for: BFBC2Game and bad company to see if any keys shows up (bad company 2 keys).  If they do delete them.  Reboot again then reinstall the game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I'm starting to remember how much fun landmines are. They allow me to keep a pistol, and have a lot of fun. Just puts a big smile on my face when someone hits a well placed mine. Against aware players though, still need to use tracers/rockets.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

Screw this. I am just going to reinstall Windows. NONE of my games are working anymore. The only thing that is still working is the Endless City demo.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, in a couple of hours we will unlock Operation Hastings, having almost double the points of Xbox 360 and almost 2.6 times more than PS3. Good job team.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Screw this. I am just going to reinstall Windows. NONE of my games are working anymore. The only thing that is still working is the Endless City demo.



Then I guess its your system. Listen man Intel burn test and benches will never stress a system like a few hours of gaming. I suggest you set everything to default clocks and voltages. Reinstall windows and all your apps. See if everything is stable. This will eliminate and chance of bum hardware.

Then slowly up your clocks up. Each time testing your GAMES for stability.


You know what I discovered yesterday? Tomb Raider Anniversary uses 100% of my 6 cores. THAT would be a good test for you.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't understand how my system could be unstable. I was able to play Bad Company 2 on my old 4870x2 with no problem. That was even with my cpu clocked at 4.2. I have kept the same voltage but have dropped down to 4.0. Like I just stated, exact same system, with a different video card and lower cpu clocks and I crash the game???

It can't be my video card, because I can run that tech demo for hours without any problem. As a matter of fact, I ran it again for an hour last night, before I reinstalled Windows, and the average power draw was 560 watts. Bad Company 2 averages 510 watts. Something about that demo demands more power than the that game. Something is wrong if I can run that tech demo longer than I can run a game.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Dec 30, 2010)

Operation Hastings has been unlocked for the PC!  At the the moment, the XBox is at 36 Mil and the PS3 is at 27 Million.

WOW!  I rocks!  you will love it!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> Well, in a couple of hours we will unlock Operation Hastings, having almost double the points of Xbox 360 and almost 2.6 times more than PS3. Good job team.



From what I gather on the BC2 subreddit and what not the average console player doesn't even know about spotting or how to do it much less go out of their way to repair, revive etc. So none of this is a big surprise. However, yes, good job team! 

This was a definitely good thing for DICE to do to encourage more team actions as well starting with another way to simply get the word out again that it's important.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I don't understand how my system could be unstable. I was able to play Bad Company 2 on my old 4870x2 with no problem. That was even with my cpu clocked at 4.2. I have kept the same voltage but have dropped down to 4.0. Like I just stated, exact same system, with a different video card and lower cpu clocks and I crash the game???
> 
> It can't be my video card, because I can run that tech demo for hours without any problem. As a matter of fact, I ran it again for an hour last night, before I reinstalled Windows, and the average power draw was 560 watts. Bad Company 2 averages 510 watts. Something about that demo demands more power than the that game. Something is wrong if I can run that tech demo longer than I can run a game.



After a while of being over clocked A CPU becomes "dependent" on the higher voltage. Its a whole electron migration thing. Ill see if I can find the thread.

Basically what happens is your CPU now may NEED the higher voltage to be stable at even stock speeds.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought it had to do more with degradation (at least of sorts) but if you could find that thread to which you referred that'd be great.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Heres the thread...

 CPU Electron Migration and You!



Wrigleyvillain said:


> I thought it had to do more with degradation (at least of sorts) but if you could find that thread to which you referred that'd be great.



Thats exactly what it is. Just the technical term for it.


----------



## Krony (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, got an issue with this game, mouse controlls really, when i move the mouse right it goes right but when i move it left it goes right too lol, same with up and down both go up, trieg to adjust the controlls and set back to default but still same, even set keys to turn left and look down but they do nothing, anyone else experienced this and any fix would be handy thx.


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 30, 2010)

Krony said:


> Hi, got an issue with this game, mouse controlls really, when i move the mouse right it goes right but when i move it left it goes right too lol, same with up and down both go up, trieg to adjust the controlls and set back to default but still same, even set keys to turn left and look down but they do nothing, anyone else experienced this and any fix would be handy thx.



did you set anything manually in the config setup? This happened to me when i set the grenades to a different button and accidentally moved the mouse while doing it... check your y and x axis on movement controls


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 30, 2010)

um....does jabberwocky mean anything to you? If so...buy the game


----------



## Krony (Dec 30, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> um....does jabberwocky mean anything to you? If so...buy the game



It was a digital download from EA so no its not pirate 
and it's fixed now, was an issue with my razer mouse
thx

BTW, add me to the club


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2010)

So I've seen others say they restart accounts and get higher KD, but mine keeps dropping. And I'm getting sick of this crap, everytime I play my team fucking blows (pardon the language, but its sickening). Here's another great example of an awesome team...






Me and Marine are the only 2 positive, 1 person broke even, every other person is negative KDR, horribly negative at that... Our team capped 2 flags that round, with me and marine capped alone, and defended alone, I don't even know where these people are dieing so much, because they aren't on flags.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I've seen others say they restart accounts and get higher KD, but mine keeps dropping. And I'm getting sick of this crap, everytime I play my team fucking blows (pardon the language, but its sickening). Here's another great example of an awesome team...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101230/Capture022.jpg



Well man if you played NAM I would join your team.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well man if you played NAM I would join your team.



As soon as they change the damage model, I'll hit Nam. But until then, I just can't do it. I mean I do fine, but that damage model is stressful and promotes hiding.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As soon as they change the damage model, I'll hit Nam. But until then, I just can't do it. I mean I do fine, but that damage model is stressful and promotes hiding.


You are missing out on such epic battles man.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF my i7 950 is like a month old. I left it at stock for like three days, then jumped up to 4.2 for like three weeks, and then jumped down to 4.0 from then.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL! I thought only newplayers have negative K/D, but look at the dude at lvl 33 0/20....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> WTF my i7 950 is like a month old. I left it at stock for like three days, then jumped up to 4.2 for like three weeks, and then jumped down to 4.0 from then.



lol don't panic man. Could be all kinds of things. Lets trouble shoot this Ok?

1. Set everything to stock in the bios. Reset that bitch to defaults.
2. Reinstall everything.
3. Run some games.
4. If everything runs ok then your hardware is ok. Then OC SLOWLY and bench with games.


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> WTF my i7 950 is like a month old. I left it at stock for like three days, then jumped up to 4.2 for like three weeks, and then jumped down to 4.0 from then.



It may not be that then. I've had my i5 750 running at 4GHz for about 5 months now with no problems like that. Run some cleaning utilities, like CCleaner and stuff, and see if that works. Worst-case scenario your computer gets a bit faster because of a clean registry.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 30, 2010)

Failed cooling system or bugged bios and TDP warning kicks in which disable turbo mode (reduce your multi to x24).

OFF TOPIC FTW!


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> As soon as they change the damage model, I'll hit Nam. But until then, I just can't do it. I mean I do fine, but that damage model is stressful and promotes hiding.



God, I hope they don't.  Damage model seems fine to me, it should be dangerous to run through the jungle.  I haven't seen any hiding while I play, except for a few snipers (which everyone already knows I hate,) mostly it is over the top, frantic firefights - especially in Rush.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Dec 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> LOL! I thought only newplayers have negative K/D, but look at the dude at lvl 33 0/20....


Was probably AFK and stayed on server.  Not the game to do that in per it hurting your stats.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> LOL! I thought only newplayers have negative K/D, but look at the dude at lvl 33 0/20....



I get teams like that crap all the time, gets annoying.



MT Alex said:


> God, I hope they don't.  Damage model seems fine to me, it should be dangerous to run through the jungle.  I haven't seen any hiding while I play, except for a few snipers (which everyone already knows I hate,) mostly it is over the top, frantic firefights - especially in Rush.



If your playing on Normal and liking the damage model. Then Norm should be adjusted and you should move to HC, thats why HC is there. Right now the gap between HC and Norm on Nam just isn't large, infact, I think the Nam Normal mode you take more damage than BC2 HC, sure feels like it.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 30, 2010)

how can you change position in vehicles when you are alone in them?yesterday I saw a guy jumping from a drivers seat to a gunners position in a truck..I didnt now you can do it,its quite handy.I like to shoot on choppers from a gunners position.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

rado d said:


> how can you change position in vehicles when you are alone in them?yesterday i saw a guy jumping from a drivers seat to a gunners position in a truck..i didnt now you can do it,its quite handy.i like to shoot on choppers from a gunners position.



f1, f2, f3, f4.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> f1, f2, f3, f4.



cheers


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 30, 2010)

Do we have a TPU server anymore? We had like 6 at some point.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

Guys, as much as I hate to admit it, my overclock was not stable. I clocked it back down to 3.1 (stock) and changed EVERYTHING in the overclocking portion of my BIOS to auto and the game is working well. 

To check, I clocked it back up to 4 again, and it crashed. I clocked it back down to 3.1, and I play fine.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 30, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If your playing on Normal and liking the damage model. Then Norm should be adjusted and you should move to HC, thats why HC is there. Right now the gap between HC and Norm on Nam just isn't large, infact, I think the Nam Normal mode you take more damage than BC2 HC, sure feels like it.



The damage on Vietnam is console-like, even the hitbox. It's easy, but still it's fun to abuse .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Guys, as much as I hate to admit it, my overclock was not stable. I clocked it back down to 3.1 (stock) and changed EVERYTHING in the overclocking portion of my BIOS to auto and the game is working well.
> 
> To check, I clocked it back up to 4 again, and it crashed. I clocked it back down to 3.1, and I play fine.
> 
> Thank you everyone.



Woo Hoo! I called it!


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes you did call it. You deserve a thanks from me.

I will slowly start clocking up, however I have this suspicion that it is my motherboard not being able to handle RAM over 1.6 GHz... We will see about that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> Yes you did call it. You deserve a thanks from me.
> 
> I will slowly start clocking up, however I have this suspicion that it is my motherboard not being able to handle RAM over 1.6 GHz... We will see about that.



No problem. 5mhz at a time and .01v bumps. Take your time and do it right man.


----------



## char[] rager (Dec 30, 2010)

I just bumped it to 3.8 and I am doing fine.

Did the servers just go crazy. I lost all of my rank, weapons, and unlocks. Mostly everybody in the room was complaining about it as well. The chat stopped working too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I just bumped it to 3.8 and I am doing fine.
> 
> Did the servers just go crazy. I lost all of my rank, weapons, and unlocks. Mostly everybody in the room was complaining about it as well. The chat stopped working too.



Once you find a stable OC I would reinstall my OS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 30, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I just bumped it to 3.8 and I am doing fine.
> 
> Did the servers just go crazy. I lost all of my rank, weapons, and unlocks. Mostly everybody in the room was complaining about it as well. The chat stopped working too.



They'll be back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just tried to play and had about a 500 ping across the board. Somethings up with my connection.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey its my birthday today, well thanks all you all PC players who gave me a nice lil present (Operation Hastings) which I see has been unlocked earlier today! Yeah baby! I'm gonna frag some!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Woo Hoo! I called it!



i think i called it first


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> LOL! I thought only newplayers have negative K/D, but look at the dude at lvl 33 0/20....


 Hey I resemble that be nice. I run at .52 and keep playing. I have fun that is all that counts. Don't plan on quitting soon either. 
But I'm a one eyed 52 year old man. The only difference between me and Rooster Cogburn is I'm not fat  
Wow 0/20 is pretty bad though. Her kid might have got on to her account
Hey just went 9/11 on Hastings. I like that map. Lots of vehicles, except I was 10 during Tet and remember Vietnam very well 
and they weren't nearly as well armed with tanks as this would leave you believe. Hasting was 66 though.Its a game though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

Only checked it out for about 10 minutes but Hastings seems pretty sweet and probably the best map of the bunch. Well laid out with a fair amount of vehicles and snaking canals for PBR fun (as opposed to driving up and down a shoreline in wide circles essentially). I think I see why the chose this one as the unlockable one.

You should give it a spin Kurgan! As Alex said I'm sure not witnessing a lot of hiding and constantly taking fire from unknown locations. In fact, that happens more in vanilla to me.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 31, 2010)

Word.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 31, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> I don't understand how my system could be unstable. I was able to play Bad Company 2 on my old 4870x2 with no problem. That was even with my cpu clocked at 4.2. I have kept the same voltage but have dropped down to 4.0. Like I just stated, exact same system, with a different video card and lower cpu clocks and I crash the game???
> 
> It can't be my video card, because I can run that tech demo for hours without any problem. As a matter of fact, I ran it again for an hour last night, before I reinstalled Windows, and the average power draw was 560 watts. Bad Company 2 averages 510 watts. Something about that demo demands more power than the that game. Something is wrong if I can run that tech demo longer than I can run a game.



System stability just doesn't work that way. Just because a program draws more power, doesn't mean it will crash sooner. CoD4 will crash on a bad OC for me before Crysis will. If you are crashing, your OC is unstable, you have a hardware fault, or you have a software fault.

Once you get crashing, you should immediately go back to stock clocks on EVERYTHING to eliminate a bad OC as the culprit. My next step is usually testing ram, as it seems to always be the first thing to go bad for me.

Live and learn mate. We all went thru it at some point.


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just got BF:BC2. I have it on my Xbox 360 but since all the sales I picked it up for the PC. I miss BF 2142.


----------



## caleb (Dec 31, 2010)

gj


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

People still play 2142. Hell people still play BF:V, even a few '42 servers still around. Not tons but you can launch it and find a decent game anytime.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wished i could get a working key to 2142, i bought the game a long time ago and played maybe once (due to deployments to iraq) and then lost the key somewhere along my travels.

really dont want to spend alot just to get a key LOL


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

I got Vietnam and SPECACT, but is there anything to download at all? So far I have played 1 vietnam map without a problem and no downloads it seems lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I got Vietnam and SPECACT, but is there anything to download at all? So far I have played 1 vietnam map without a problem and no downloads it seems lol



vietnam was included with the last BC2 update so nope no downloads


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah...I have started thinking about pick up 2142-the only major PC BF game I've never even seen much less played-especially as I recently read a huge patch is forthcoming similar to the late-but-great 1.5 for BF2. Game-monitor.com shows a fair amount of servers still too. I wish it was on Steam.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

What is SPECACT anyways? is it the color of the uniforms and guns?

oh, btw, BF: BC2 + Vietnam + SPECACT + Miror's edge and Sim City 4, cost me 12.03$ USD


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 31, 2010)

At the current rate, this tread will be well over 10,000 posts in a year's time (Jan 23), and there is a decent chance it will top ten grand by the end of 1/1/11

To put this in perspective, Your PC ATM, which I always thought was the most posted, has 15,219 and was started in July of '08.

Very nice work, 1Kurgan1 !!

We sure can blather on and on, can't we?

EDIT:  Hell, it's only 20 posts, I bet it will reach that by 12 am PST.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

BF BC2 is pretty awesome


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

after 2 hours of fighting wiht EADM and the EA website about purchasing BF2142 (since its 10.02$ ATM) i called EA twice and finally they just gave me the game to my account cause i was having so many issues. Im downloading it as we speak


----------



## Conti027 (Dec 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Wished i could get a working key to 2142, i bought the game a long time ago and played maybe once (due to deployments to iraq) and then lost the key somewhere along my travels.
> 
> really dont want to spend alot just to get a key LOL



I lost mine too but I found it on my EA account. I'm updating it now  plus I guess there is a new beta patch 1.51 that came out a few months ago.
Edit-I can't seem to find it now 
Another Edit- I found it


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

beta patch? i just downloaded 1.50 patch through EADM

EDIT NVM FOUND IT! HOLY COW 1.38GB


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh it's out? And there was a 1.50 for 2142 as well?

And what were all these issues? I thought you just couldn't locate your key. That's pretty cool of them at any rate...

I might have to buy that for only $10. Esp as $20 boxed still at Amazon.



n-ster said:


> What is SPECACT anyways? is it the color of the uniforms and guns?
> 
> oh, btw, BF: BC2 + Vietnam + SPECACT + Miror's edge and Sim City 4, cost me 12.03$ USD



Yeah SPECACT is just new player skins with one reskinned weapon in each class. Kinda meh for $6 or whatever it is but they do look pretty cool tbh. I have it as a buddy gifted.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok after all this fighting to get the game and to install it, im having the worst issues! i cannot change the password to my bf2142 account and when i search for servers there is only two and there empty? whats going on?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 31, 2010)

Uh sorry dunno will have to keep messing with it and/or researching. Maybe EA support again?

There are definitely populated servers:

http://www.game-monitor.com/search.php?=undefined&vars=&game=bf2142


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, if there are still people that play Wolfenstein ET, there are people that play Battlefield 2142. Personally, I can't imagine playing something for upwards of 6 years.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't like Vietnam that much... in the original BC2 I'm having more fun


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 1, 2011)

OK huge update! DONT install the BF2142 1.51 BETA patch. its not the released patch, its just one that was leaked and theres not many servers


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya didn't think was out yet. It's in testing...guess you learned that the hard way


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> At the current rate, this tread will be well over 10,000 posts in a year's time (Jan 23), and there is a decent chance it will top ten grand by the end of 1/1/11
> 
> To put this in perspective, Your PC ATM, which I always thought was the most posted, has 15,219 and was started in July of '08.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this thread keeps growing massively. I didn't expect it to get this large, it's nice to see a large following.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> At the current rate, this tread will be well over 10,000 posts in a year's time (Jan 23), and there is a decent chance it will top ten grand by the end of 1/1/11
> 
> To put this in perspective, Your PC ATM, which I always thought was the most posted, has 15,219 and was started in July of '08.
> 
> ...



Yes there def will be that many posts, 

OK my first thoughts of BF2142 is that its fun but kinda confusing, I ran around looking for a flying vehicle to get to the mothership but never found one unless i found one i could spawn in.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 1, 2011)

hi i just upgraded to a 8800gts 512m for $70 next month ill buy the evga model of the guy is that good


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 1, 2011)

to so in sli tell them i can offered a gxt 570 is it a wise move ?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr: please dont double post.


secondly, please edit that post into english. no idea wth you tried to say.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 1, 2011)

what do u mean i was tpying in english


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> Corduroy_Jr: please dont double post.
> 
> 
> secondly, please edit that post into english. no idea wth you tried to say.



He's probably drunk...

lol


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> what do u mean i was tpying in english







Corduroy_Jr said:


> to so in sli tell them i can offered a gxt 570 is it a wise move ?



^ that aint english


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 1, 2011)

wtf u talking about lol only had a few drinks i was curious if it was a good deal for a 8800gts 512mb for $70 i dont know why u guys are giving me a hard time


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wtf u talking about lol only had a few drinks i was curious if it was a good deal for a 8800gts 512mb for $70 i dont know why u guys are giving me a hard time


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wtf u talking about lol only had a few drinks



Well i think you had a few to many sir.. lol



			
				Corduroy_Jr said:
			
		

> i was curious if it was a good deal for a 8800gts 512mb for $70 i dont know why u guys are giving me a hard time



Ya that's not a bad deal, considering all the current cards out on the market in the $70 range aren't as better (unless you count DX11, but those cards aren't good enough to push DX11 features anyways)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wtf u talking about lol only had a few drinks i was curious if it was a good deal for a 8800gts 512mb for $70 i dont know why u guys are giving me a hard time



because i seriously cannot understand what you wrote.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 1, 2011)

Ha!
Over 10,000!
Happy New Year

And what a post it was 


Corduroy_Jr said:


> wtf u talking about lol only had a few drinks i was curious if it was a good deal for a 8800gts 512mb for $70 i dont know why u guys are giving me a hard time


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 1, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Ha!
> Over 10,000!
> Happy New Year
> 
> And what a post it was



this sums up the clubhouse very well.

I hope that bf3 is good enough to warrant such an expansive clubhouse as well.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2011)

How well does Crossfire play with BC2?  Im getting my secondary 4850 w/ a VF1000 on it back from a friend in a sweet deal (around $110 for card and cooler)  and am wondering if Crossfire can extend my GFX situation for several more months...

PS.  the card has NEVER been o/c'ed.  My mate just bought it for cooler temps and has no interest in o/c'ing


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> How well does Xfire play with BC2?  Im getting my secondary 4850 w/ a VF1000 on it back from a friend in a sweet deal (around $110 for card and cooler)  and am wondering if Xfire can extend my GFX situation for several more months...



seriously, call it crossfire.

Xfire is an application for chat purposes.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2011)

Done, O great Mod :O   Keep that hammer away from me


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 1, 2011)

Just had a match earlier today, happened to play against a cheater, jeez, I wonder why motivates these guys. 51/0 the first match. I thought maybe it was my team sukin" trying to recover from a hangover but the second match he managed 60/0 and some of his teammates were defending him saying he was godlike and not cheating (I wonder what that means otherwise) Surely was an aimbot, as soon as you popped up your head, you were shot. First time I came across a cheater in bc2 and it was painful. Not a good start for 2011 but hey at least I still have some cans of beer to drown that frustration.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2011)

Cans of beer FTW IMO !!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow 10,000 posts. Happy New my Nerd ass Brothers !
What is the best TPU chat ?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 1, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Just had a match earlier today, happened to play against a cheater, jeez, I wonder why motivates these guys. 51/0 the first match. I thought maybe it was my team sukin" trying to recover from a hangover but the second match he managed 60/0 and some of his teammates were defending him saying he was godlike and not cheating (I wonder what that means otherwise) Surely was an aimbot, as soon as you popped up your head, you were shot. First time I came across a cheater in bc2 and it was painful. Not a good start for 2011 but hey at least I still have some cans of beer to drown that frustration.



%100 headshot script. there are very few ways to go x/0 in a round in this game, and most of them involve being very patient, and not getting over 10-15 kills. the best I ever did was 32/0 in the chopper. and that was a one time thing. I would have reported him.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 1, 2011)

ive reported people, bc2 has a special websiter for it, its pretty easy stuff, if you can post screens of scores and stuff it helps


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 1, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> %100 headshot script. there are very few ways to go x/0 in a round in this game, and most of them involve being very patient, and not getting over 10-15 kills. the best I ever did was 32/0 in the chopper. and that was a one time thing. I would have reported him.



Yay, I got haccused of being a cheater last night for only going 22/5.  "nice BS K/D ratio gully".  I was in third place on my team, and we lost that round...
I was just holding the Stronghold base on Hill 137.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 1, 2011)

i've stalled this game but when i starting the game it's freezing and when i was moving my mouse in the right side it won't back from right to left, it' stuck as well.. please help me out..


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2011)

Sweet 2142 is only $8.37 at the EA store. Sold!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a bitch about BC2:Vietnam. WTF happen to the music? They promised forty 1960 tracks and I hear one. ONE! Fortunate Son by CCR.



> 60's Soundtrack.
> 2 hours of time-typical soundtrack on the radios in the American vehicles. Fly to the sound of Ride of the Valkyries, Fortunate Son, and more.



I have YET to hear "Ride of the Valkyries". I call BS on DICE for this......*BS*

Oh and just to let you guys know they can do it. Why? Because they did it before. Look at the original Nam soundtrack!



> 1.Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Fortunate Son" (opening theme)-As a reference to Platoon (film) and Forrest Gump.
> 2.Edwin Starr - "War"
> 3.Martha Reeves and the Vandellas - "Nowhere to Run"-As a reference to Good Morning, Vietnam.
> 4.The Troggs - "Wild Thing"
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah hmm you may be onto something here. I did see a BC2 Nam You Tube video linked somewhere claiming it was some Valkyries/gunship epic run though having not watched it or being able to remember where it was I can't tell you for sure what the deal was--they prolly just used that track as the vid background music. Any other questions or info about this in the official forums?

Though _what_ is the tune at the beginning of Hastings? LOVE it and it sounds vaguely familiar but can't place. Some Byrds track maybe?

And thanks for the original BFV list though I figured it out all out myself when that game was released and download every song I didn't already have! 


EDIT: I forgot to mention that everybody knows the bird is the word.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2011)

This is from the BC2:Nam website and I quote....



> 60's Soundtrack.
> 2 hours of time-typical soundtrack on the radios in the American vehicles. Fly to the sound of Ride of the Valkyries, Fortunate Son, and more.



NOW WHERE THE F#$K ARE THEY?!

LINK


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 2, 2011)

is it just me, why are the Vietnam maps so darn small


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> In-Game Radio Not Working – Can’t Hear Sound Tracks
> You started Battlefield: Bad Company 2: Vietnam fine, bound the key for the radio and still it doesn’t work. You can do the steps below to fix this issue.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure it's not this, MM?  I get tunes in jeeps, choppers and tanks.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 2, 2011)

call me lucky i called up ea to find out how to purchase the game, so lucky for me they offered they game for free hehehe


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> call me lucky i called up ea to find out how to purchase the game, so lucky for me they offered they game for free hehehe



yea ea's customer support is really good! they gave me BF2142 and a 20$ gift promo code for having trouble with there store.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 2, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> call me lucky i called up ea to find out how to purchase the game, so lucky for me they offered they game for free hehehe



can you call em again for me


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 2, 2011)

lol hell no, call then your self man


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 2, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Are you sure it's not this, MM?  I get tunes in jeeps, choppers and tanks.



No the music plays. Its just not 60's era music. Just some generic crap to sound like 60's era.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 2, 2011)

mail guy i dont mind the old tunes lol


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the music plays. Its just not 60's era music. Just some generic crap to sound like 60's era.



Yes, that is true.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 2, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> yea ea's customer support is really good! they gave me BF2142 and a 20$ gift promo code for having trouble with there store.



Ah ha someone is trying to garb some of that love we have for Steam! Really, though, I shouldn't talk smack when they are trying to improve their customer service, whatever the reason(s). Tho EA can afford these freebies too ffs 

It's not all "generic" just mainly instrumental it seems. I did hear lyrics once on a Motown-like tune.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone here running nVidia surround? I am trying to get the game to run at 5670x1080, but when I try to run it with surround active it starts on the middle screen only (Steam overlay is across all three) and none of the menu buttons work.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 2, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah ha someone is trying to garb some of that love we have for Steam! Really, though, I shouldn't talk smack when they are trying to improve their customer service, whatever the reason(s). Tho EA can afford these freebies too ffs
> 
> It's not all "generic" just mainly instrumental it seems. I did hear lyrics once on a Motown-like tune.



yep there good shit man lol


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone had a weird glitch with the cutscenes in the single player campaign where a thin strip of the cutscene is right at the bottom of the screen but the rest is fully in the middle?

Any solution to this?


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jan 3, 2011)

I have my music sound turned all the way up and for the life of me I hear nothing but battle sounds...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 3, 2011)

Car Radio=1 needs to be set in settings .ini it's 0 by default


----------



## MarcusTaz (Jan 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Car Radio=1 needs to be set in settings .ini it's 0 by default



Ah ha.. I guess this goes for the chopper too? I know my clanmates have not edited their configs manually, yet they have tunes... strange but l'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice little chunk of change:


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2011)

I had songs playing at default settings (and my ini file had '1' per default), but I had to assign a 'change song' keystroke. I will give it a try and check how many songs there are...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

well after looking over my stats i can say that im slowly improving in all categories 

my skill lvl over the last few months has increased by a great deal

August 2010
Rank 18 
Skill Lvl 127
K/D .67

September 2010
Rank 22
Skill Lvl 262
K/D .69

October 2010
Rank 27
Skill Lvl 193
K/D .73

November 2010
Rank 30
Skill Lvl 336
K/D .78

December 2010
Rank 31
Skill Lvl 354
K/D .81

overall at this moment im sitting at 
Rank 33
Skill lvl unknown
K/D .85

at this rate 3-4months ill hit 1.0 overall average as of right now my average for the last 3 months has been in the .9-1.16 region in general


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 3, 2011)

Discovered this section of the forums the other day 

@crazyeyesreaper

Play Oasis CQ with a recon and a shotgun...good way to boost your SPM / KDR and so much fun. I'm usually well over 400 SPM with a decent team.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

nah i play teamplay style i bitch about everything and anything but usually in a match im more worried about helping my squad which on a good day is all TPU members 

im not to worried about SPM mines at 175 avg but in general the last 2-3 months its been in the 220+ range

SKill lvl ive no idea how they come to that number but mines topped out at 350+ for the time being. will probably drop since i havent played in awhile


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 3, 2011)

On close quarters CQ maps motion mines are the most valuable assist to the team. Ammo is important too but since roughly half the players are assaults you can just throw boxes out from dropped kits.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

im usually a dick and play rocket whore on Oasis because i frigging hate snipers in buildings and since shotgun shells dont pierce walls i break out the heavy tube to blast there ass back to the past

i still want to get like 2 squads together on the same side in a map as all recon with mortars and just lvl the entire area like Flag B on atacama desert or B on Oasis B on heavy metal just blanket the entire flag with mortar bombardment i have a feeling it would be extremely fun to watch


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im usually a dick and play rocket whore on Oasis because i frigging hate snipers in buildings and since shotgun shells dont pierce walls i break out the heavy tube to blast there ass back to the past
> 
> i still want to get like 2 squads together on the same side in a map as all recon with mortars and just lvl the entire area like Flag B on atacama desert or B on Oasis B on heavy metal just blanket the entire flag with mortar bombardment i have a feeling it would be extremely fun to watch



Yeah same. Simply because there are so many buildings that it's convenient to totally destroy them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

i know right can u image tho 8 guys calling mortar strikes at the same time spread across the same base? it would be AWESOME especially since everyone always masses on flag B on just about every map as its the middle point would probably result in an entire teams death or close to it


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 3, 2011)

i used to snipe so much, i cant bear it anymore, has the balancing of guns changed on BC2?


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i know right can u image tho 8 guys calling mortar strikes at the same time spread across the same base? it would be AWESOME especially since everyone always masses on flag B on just about every map as its the middle point would probably result in an entire teams death or close to it



B is almost Trench warfare at times. So explosives and rapid fire CQ weapons are a blessing at that. Also a few well placed rockets and some nades clears it out easily.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 3, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> wtf u talking about lol only had a few drinks i was curious if it was a good deal for a 8800gts 512mb for $70 i dont know why u guys are giving me a hard time





crazyeyesreaper said:


> well after looking over my stats i can say that im slowly improving in all categories
> 
> my skill lvl over the last few months has increased by a great deal
> 
> ...



It's nice to see you improving, and it's been constant. But with your playstyle, I wouldn't worry too much. I'm assuming you play some by yourself, and thats whats butchering your KDR, it seems anytime me, you, highway, marine are on, your always over 1.0. In the right setup with a good Squad your over 1.0, but flying solo and trying to work with teamates that aren't trying to work with you, for your style, is harsh.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

yup its why i dont even bother playing the game unless tpu members are on and on teamspeak. I realize i rage alot *mostly because i cant fix the game since dice is retarded and wont release the tools nor will they fix it grrrr* but yea without a good squad to cover my ass during my retard moments i just cant effectively play. I need a good squad im a team player no matter how you slice it. And while im not Highway or you Kurgan i do have my superman moments. * the day i was vsing all of tpu and had 9 knife kills in a round getting not only highway but cgs burt cadaveca just about everyone i could. then theres the day i vsed everyone in a rush match and i was the odd man out got pissed and started blowing ppl apart with my shotgun lost the round tho but definately laid the smackdown on ppl. Overall though my score is heavily influenced by my squad usually if i have Highway and Haru in the same squad with me i can hit a 1.4 K/D with only 1 TPU member in my squad i usually am around 1.0  no TPU means .4-.7 K/D on average near half my usual.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well after looking over my stats i can say that im slowly improving in all categories
> 
> my skill lvl over the last few months has increased by a great deal
> 
> ...



Hell yeah! At least there are some players out there like me! I'm on lvl 23 and my k/d is .69 so I guess thats ok then! Mind you, I play alone mostly and with a sucky connection that gives me ~200 ping, so I guess I'm good!  I wonder when I'll stike that 1.0 though. I liked arming mcoms and shit, that's why I died so much. Its so despairing arming/disarming and you stupid mates don't even bother spawning on you to give you cover. I've found that don't giving a damn about arming/disarming stuff rewards your k/d ratio. I feel almost guilty sometimes doing that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

well i play Conquest nearly 99% of the time i have less then 25 rounds in playing Rush since the game came out i just dont like the game mode its a meat grinder as kurgan would put it and its not even that fun. no one even tries to arm mcoms any more they just grab a tank and shoot it or shoot rockets at it takes about 30 shots but overall it does the job no one dies unless there stupid so snipers just pick stragglers off while the tank and rocket whores do the work. i know sounds bad but thats what rush is for most these days its just a terrible game mode.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i play Conquest nearly 99% of the time i have less then 25 rounds in playing Rush since the game came out i just dont like the game mode its a meat grinder as kurgan would put it and its not even that fun.



I'll try conquest more then. Is it just me or there are a lot of new players? This morning I had an entire team bout lvl 1-10 doing extreme noob stuff (mind you, i'm a noob myself, so saying other players are noobs gives you a picture of what kind of players they were) Usually I do very well in armour so I kinda like tanks. This morning I saw a guy take a tank, hopped in only to see him go straight to the Russian spawn on atacama only to get destroyed in seconds. I was like wtf? And the guy had the guts to tell me "why didn't you repair?" Why? There were like 10+ infantry, 3 tanks and a helo, all enemies and he wants me to repair! Some guys are just mad!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

yea the game was on sale for $6.78 and again for $6.80 so yea theres alot of new players


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2011)

my favourite of the moment is team deathmatch with like 4x4 or 8x8 max. lots of tactics and searching, lots of listening to sounds and figuring out were they are


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

erixx said:


> my favourite of the moment is team deathmatch with like 4x4 or 8x8 max. lots of tactics and searching, lots of listening to sounds and figuring out were they are



In other words: call of duty style!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 3, 2011)

meh most of the time deathmatch turns into a sniping match lol where they use magn + w.e sniper rifle is the 20 round machine gun lol since it has no bullet trail cant trace the sniper so more often then not just a snipe fest or so ive found when ive tried it.


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2011)

I have never played much CoD online, way to fast for me, so I don't see your point   I have a heavy Original Ghost Recon background.
Today in BC2 there was one of these guys that argued "Seams I jointed a camper fest" and I answered him: "Feel free to run around like a hungry dog, lol"... 8)


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 3, 2011)

erixx said:


> I have never played much CoD online, way to fast for me, so I don't see your point   I have a heavy Original Ghost Recon background.
> Today in BC2 there was one of these guys that argued "Seams I jointed a camper fest" and I answered him: "Feel free to run around like a hungry dog, lol"... 8)



Well if you haven't played COD online, thats nearly what it is. Running madly and gunning, or a camping fest!  The guy has a point though, I only played SDM a couple of times, but as soon as I spawned and moved a couple of meters and I was shot by god knows who! Reminded me too much of COD tbh! (where most of the time, the best players either run/gun or hide in a bush and take off pieces of running meat)


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2011)

lol! ok!


----------



## erixx (Jan 3, 2011)

just played two hours with 3-5 guys in deathmatch, stunning, envolving, tremendous! really great
got some silver medals for markmanship, gonna ebay them, haha


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh most of the time deathmatch turns into a sniping match lol where they use magn + w.e sniper rifle is the 20 round machine gun lol since it has no bullet trail cant trace the sniper so more often then not just a snipe fest or so ive found when ive tried it.



I tend to turn Deathmatch games into Shotgun wars especially if we play on the Isle.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey can anyone help? Lately bc2 is consistently crashing to desktop. It happens within 5mins to 1hr of playing. It's become extremely unplayable.

I have no idea on what to do, I have tried everything that I can think of.

I have updated...
1. Punkbuster
2. I have updated to latest DX11
3. I have verified the game cache on steam
4. I updated my BIOS
5. I tried running the game in DX10
6. I have all spyware and firewalls turned off
7. I have uninstalled and installed multiple times
8. I have gone into the game's .ini file and putting VOIP to false and render to 0

I love playing bc2 and want to continue to play, but can't due to crash to desktop. If anyone has any ideas on how to fix or how to go about resolving this problem, it would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Hey can anyone help? Lately bc2 is consistently crashing to desktop. It happens within 5mins to 1hr of playing. It's become extremely unplayable.
> 
> I have no idea on what to do, I have tried everything that I can think of.
> 
> ...



stop looking at software, its a hardware problem. likely related to CPU or memory instability.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Anyone had a weird glitch with the cutscenes in the single player campaign where a thin strip of the cutscene is right at the bottom of the screen but the rest is fully in the middle?
> 
> Any solution to this?



Has anyone else had this? Not a major thing but is a bit annoying and would like to sort it if possible


----------



## sapetto (Jan 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> stop looking at software, its a hardware problem. likely related to CPU or memory instability.


True! I was getting CTD with my CPU clocked @ 3.7ghz and when i downclocked it to 3.5 the issue was gone


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Has anyone else had this? Not a major thing but is a bit annoying and would like to sort it if possible



Theres a single player in BC2?!?


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Theres a single player in BC2?!?



Yes, and it's funny as fuck.  If you don't play it, you are missing some classic banter.
  Damn, it is funny.

I'm just sayin' I'd rather wear Flynt's aviator glasses than Brezhnev's sunglasses.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Yes, and it's funny as fuck.  If you don't play it, you are missing some classic banter.
> Damn, it is funny.
> 
> I'm just sayin' I'd rather wear Flynt's aviator glasses than Brezhnev's sunglasses.



I was being sarcastic. I beat the single and never looked back. I'm all about the multi-player. Oh and the banter isn't funny. Its realistic ass hell. I felt like I was back in my hometown hanging with my friends.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

And did anyone have the issue I questioned? (it is funny....favourite scene in Predator?  )


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> And did anyone have the issue I questioned? (it is funny....favourite scene in Predator?  )



Never seen it. Might just be a driver problem.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Never seen it. Might just be a driver problem.



Yeah man. Sounds driver-ish. Sorry I couldn't help more. Maybe post a screeny?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Has anyone else had this? Not a major thing but is a bit annoying and would like to sort it if possible



You mean its cut in half? Used to get that. Thought it was my sucky card not cutting through it but anyways I just skipped the cutscenes.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Never seen it. Might just be a driver problem.



Possible but I have had it with a few different driver revisions. Do cutscenes get scaled? Could be nvidias flaky scaling at play.

EDIT - Assaulter - It's more like 9/10ths of the cutscene is displayed correctly in the centre of the screen in 16:9 format. The final tenth is at the bottom on its own.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Possible but I have had it with a few different driver revisions. Do cutscenes get scaled? Could be nvidias flaky scaling at play.



Scaled? Sure they do. They use the game engine in real time. However you are not running SLI are you?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 4, 2011)

Single card but I meant scaling in respect of image format/res. I run 1680 x 1050 16:10 and the cutscenes are in 16:9.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Single card but I meant scaling in respect of image format/res. I run 1680 x 1050 16:10 and the cutscenes are in 16:9.



It could be that but I doubt it. Try running it without AA or something.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 4, 2011)

I just had a quick look at my problem, running it with vsync managed to put both halves together. Not quite sure it is related to yours though, since your rig is much better than mine. Quite strange in my case, I wonder whats too fast for my rig, just have a look at my specs!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> I just had a quick look at my problem, running it with vsync managed to put both halves together. Not quite sure it is related to yours though, since your rig is much better than mine. Quite strange in my case, I wonder whats too fast for my rig, just have a look at my specs!



Dude your rig is over kill for most ports. Its a good system. Just because its not all 133t hardware doesn't mean it can do the job its tasked to do well.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude your rig is over kill for most ports. Its a good system. Just because its not all 133t hardware doesn't mean it can do the job its tasked to do well.



 Yeah but looking at some rigs here, it makes me feel like I'm stuck in the stone age! But I only play some old games, the most testing I play is BC2, which it plays cooly at ~40 fps @ 1680x1050, so it does the job for me. You're right though, these ports are not forcing me to go spray some cash!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah but looking at some rigs here, it makes me feel like I'm stuck in the stone age! But I only play some old games, the most testing I play is BC2, which it plays cooly at ~40 fps @ 1680x1050, so it does the job for me. You're right though, these ports are not forcing me to go spray some cash!



You have a good rig man. Don't sweat it. Only upgrade when you need to or have the "itch".


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 4, 2011)

anyone who has the Vietnam add on add me up corduroy34 , i need some more tpu members


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> stop looking at software, its a hardware problem. likely related to CPU or memory instability.



If this is true, how come it only happens in BC2? And how come there's a thousand threads on the bc2 forums about this issue, not to mention 3 of my mates on xfire w/ same issue.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was being sarcastic. I beat the single and never looked back. I'm all about the multi-player. Oh and the banter isn't funny. Its realistic ass hell. I felt like I was back in my hometown hanging with my friends.



Is there a sign hanging off my IP that says: "Retard who doesn't understand sarcasm?"

And it is to funny.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 5, 2011)

i guess i m the only luck one that got the game for free hehehe


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 5, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> If this is true, how come it only happens in BC2? And how come there's a thousand threads on the bc2 forums about this issue, not to mention 3 of my mates on xfire w/ same issue.



there's your issue for whatever reason the new version of xfire has been causing my friends rig to do the same thing.

For some reason xfire hates some ppl i never have issues with it


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone want to meet in a round of Vietnam  add me curduroy32@hotmail.com


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2011)

I dropped XFire in favor of Raptr   I love Raptr 'cause it integrates just about all of your IM/ Gaming ID's into its layout, so you can see Xfire, MSN, Steam, XBox Live/PS3 ID, etc.  For chatting its all integrated into 1 chatbox, regardless of platform the msgs are being sent from.

On a seperate note,  waiting on PayPal to clear my funds today and then its off to the EA Store for Vietnam and Specact purchases


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I dropped XFire in favor of Raptr   I love Raptr 'cause it integrates just about all of your IM/ Gaming ID's into its layout, so you can see Xfire, MSN, Steam, XBox Live/PS3 ID, etc.  For chatting its all integrated into 1 chatbox, regardless of platform the msgs are being sent from.
> 
> On a seperate note,  waiting on PayPal to clear my funds today and then its off to the EA Store for Vietnam and Specact purchases



You can add your steam contacts on there as well?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can add your steam contacts on there as well?



Yes you can  http://raptr.com/ here's a better explanation straight from the horses mouth. 

Xfire got bought out by some company and most of the staff left.  Some came together to help form Raptr.  I use it as I like the game stat tracking better (It tracks my Flash based Web-games such as fish Wrangler and Ghost Trappers of FaceBook).

And BTW, does TPU allows sigs from Raptr?  This would be a W1z directed  question I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

I installed raptr on my work laptop and it lets me use AIM (i dont know how cause AIM ports are blocked on our network) but when i try to IM a steam friend it gives me a error saying windows cannot do something


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure why that could be.... Try it on your home rig when you have the chance and see if the error reproduces  Ill see if I can find any info out in the meantime.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

I really just need it on my work lappy so i can chat when im not busy


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2011)

OIC :O  Lets try to get this figured out then  

Edit: http://raptr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7432


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> OIC :O  Lets try to get this figured out then
> 
> Edit: http://raptr.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7432



GHEY since they have steam ports blocked and steam wont connect but raptr will connect to steam chat LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 5, 2011)

This Raptr have game overlay, and does it grab your old xfire game stats?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Yes you can  http://raptr.com/ here's a better explanation straight from the horses mouth.
> 
> Xfire got bought out by some company and most of the staff left.  Some came together to help form Raptr.  I use it as I like the game stat tracking better (It tracks my Flash based Web-games such as fish Wrangler and Ghost Trappers of FaceBook).
> 
> And BTW, does TPU allows sigs from Raptr?  This would be a W1z directed  question I guess.



who bought out Xfire?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> who bought out Xfire?



Titan gaming last time I heard. It was late last year, saw that on tech news. But it still works the same afaik, I mean nothing has changed.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2011)

Got Vietnam @ 3 today   Im liking it so far, had a cpl good rounds K/D ratio-wise and learned 2 of the maps (137 & Hastings).  Feel free to add me, my handle is AlienIsGOD


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah think Im gonna play some tonight. Been sucked up in New Vegas.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 6, 2011)

Im loving Vietnam so far    my only gripe is that I suck ass as engie with the rocket launcher.... Im no good at aiming it   /fail.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Played 4 maps today, lost all 4, and every team I was against their whole team was basically 2.0 KDR+ for the whole damn team. And this was on 3 diff servers, really getting sick of the balance here, can't ever find a good match, it's either you have all flags, or you have none, and I always get stuck on the team with none.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 7, 2011)

Interview with DICE: New Content for BC2 Unlikely.



> Before BC2: Vietnam hit virtual store shelves, we flicked DICE a short interview about the then upcoming expansion. Unfortunately, due to the meddling fatso who goes by the name of Sandy C. Laws, DICE's response was delayed until today, with many of the questions answered by the release of BC2: Vietnam. However, there are still a couple of nuggets worth reading courtesy of Björn Johnsson, one of the Producers at DICE. Most interesting is Björn's statement that BC2 probably won't be getting any new content, claiming that "VIP Map Pack 7 is probably the last one."
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2011)

That sucks, have to wait and see.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

meh wouldnt be a problem if they just released the damn tools. ive had the pleasure of seeing them there easier to work with then the tools used for BF2 back in the day. oh well they got there moneys worth now BC2 can run its course till the release the next big thing for ppl to spend $60 on


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 7, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Interview with DICE: New Content for BC2 Unlikely.



I still want my tags.


----------



## Frizz (Jan 7, 2011)

Does TPU still have a server running?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> meh wouldnt be a problem if they just released the damn tools. ive had the pleasure of seeing them there easier to work with then the tools used for BF2 back in the day. oh well they got there moneys worth now BC2 can run its course till the release the next big thing for ppl to spend $60 on



BC2 was never $60. this isn't COD (PC anyway)

I do think they should release tools, but there reason not too may have to do with that updater you hate so much.

I think it's fine for them to work exclusively on BF3. so long as we still get the occasional patch.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree.  I'm damn excited for BF3.  In fact, I would like BF3 to come out no later than tomorrow at midnight, because I want to play it all weekend long.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I agree.  I'm damn excited for BF3.  In fact, I would like BF3 to come out no later than tomorrow at midnight, because I want to play it all weekend long.



meh. I think we have enough potential titles for 2011. I think BF3 should come out September-ish. I really want them to do it right.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2011)

Me too.  A let down in quality would be such a, ah...well, let down.  That said, maybe they could sell it to me tomorrow night, and you could wait until September?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I still want my tags.



Since you can now log in to the EA UK Forums,  did you PM Zh1nt0?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> BC2 was never $60. this isn't COD (PC anyway)



you;re right, it was never $60. it was more like $90-$120


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you;re right, it was never $60. it was more like $90-$120



In what universe?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> In what universe?



australia.



(btw, we prefer to call it a 'continent' and not a universe. confuses people)


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yes, Australia, explains a lot.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 7, 2011)

not our fault the AUD shot up and the USD fell down... I prefer to call Australia a country but wtv

btw, white wine tastes pretty bad


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

i was using $60 as an example lol $50 + specact at $5 + vietnam at $15 = $70 still not really the point the major point is ive seen BadCompany and frostbite 2 toolset it looks almost exactly like BF2's tool set and its easier to use. The fact its not released is just piss poor decision on DICE / EA's part. BF3 will be the same way after all if modders can do better jobs faster why would we pay for there extra content lol. Thats my point.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 7, 2011)

Punkbuster seems to be starting up on it's own when I boot my PC. Can it be set to manual in services? Meaning it would only appear when gaming online with BFBC2?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 7, 2011)

im about to start my server up again, itll be a 24 map , all map rotation. more to come in the next couple days


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Punkbuster seems to be starting up on it's own when I boot my PC. Can it be set to manual in services? Meaning it would only appear when gaming online with BFBC2?



It always runs.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guise, I wonder  if anyone can help me - Im Rank 31 (almost 32) and for some reason when i load into a specific server - I lose all my earned weapons and upgrades - and my rank on this server is shown as 30 - despite even being rank 30 I have all the basic starter gear - I dont even have shock paddles. and it only happends with this one server. BUT previously - I was able to play with all my kits unlocked - then my game crashed - and even though it says i have all kits unlocked and ranked 31 in the main login screen - I still enter the server with nothing but noob gear.

I asked some of the guys there and they said it was a bug. does anyone know anyway to fix this??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to get the background blurry like the promo screen shots show?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 7, 2011)

thats a noise filter added for show mailman lol gotta love photoshop


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> thats a noise filter added for show mailman lol gotta love photoshop



I thought it was a dept of feild setting. I mean not the nose. Im talking about the blur in the background. ANYWAY......I just got a fucking triple kill with a sniper rifle!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 7, 2011)

Bloom? I think there's addon filter that does it.

Depth of field can be done manually i think.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 7, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hey guise, I wonder  if anyone can help me - Im Rank 31 (almost 32) and for some reason when i load into a specific server - I lose all my earned weapons and upgrades - and my rank on this server is shown as 30 - despite even being rank 30 I have all the basic starter gear - I dont even have shock paddles. and it only happends with this one server. BUT previously - I was able to play with all my kits unlocked - then my game crashed - and even though it says i have all kits unlocked and ranked 31 in the main login screen - I still enter the server with nothing but noob gear.
> 
> I asked some of the guys there and they said it was a bug. does anyone know anyway to fix this??



prolly just a glitch. should go back to normal. not too uncommon.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I thought it was a dept of feild setting. I mean not the nose. Im talking about the blur in the background. ANYWAY......I just got a fucking triple kill with a sniper rifle!



Did you blow up a jeep, or line them up Quigley style?  If the latter, you have to be stoked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 7, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Did you blow up a jeep, or line them up Quigley style?  If the latter, you have to be stoked.



Quigley style son! I don't normally post stuff like this but DAMN A TRIPLE KILL! 

One shot. 
Three deaths.
Being called a "puta" for it? PRICELESS!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice tho who is Quigley?


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 7, 2011)

Quigley Down under... A Sam Elliot film from late 80's early 90's


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2011)

Ah thanks. Though apparently the actor was Tom Selleck.


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea comment fail lol i always get those two names mixed up


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Quigley style son!



That is f'ing awesome.

I have said it before, but everytime you say "Son" I read it in Jerry Reed's voice.  Awesome.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 7, 2011)

So I was playing Harvest Day a lil bit ago and I ended up with my 1st Triple kill.  I love HD for the vehicles.  I was coming up to the Barn in the Jeep and seen a guy near the demolished barn at the back.  So I beelined it for him and along the way, 2 guys spawned on him.  I ran over all 3, got the triple kill + the Vehicle 3 kill pin all in one shot.  I think it was almost a 400pt kill score, I was sooo stoked!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Quigley style son! I don't normally post stuff like this but DAMN A TRIPLE KILL!
> 
> One shot.
> Three deaths.
> Being called a "puta" for it? PRICELESS!



for everything else, the are hacks


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 7, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> So I was playing Harvest Day a lil bit ago and I ended up with my 1st Triple kill.  I love HD for the vehicles.  I was coming up to the Barn in the Jeep and seen a guy near the demolished barn at the back.  So I beelined it for him and along the way, 2 guys spawned on him.  I ran over all 3, got the triple kill + the Vehicle 3 kill pin all in one shot.  I think it was almost a 400pt kill score, I was sooo stoked!!



So awesomely lucky


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 8, 2011)

Damn straight it was lucky !!  BUT....  I am a vehicle whore in this game (minus choppers), I live for the road kill


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got Vietnam

Every map I've been in I was nade spammed to death or killed instantly. I want ma refund.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Just got Vietnam
> 
> Every map I've been in I was nade spammed to death or killed instantly. I want ma refund.



Sissy.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sissy.



I'l be a sissy but I'l be right.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok guys im new to this game, just installed it today, and i find i get imput lag with my mouse? does anyone know why this is and how i can fix it? FPS im getting over 60ish so its not running mega slow.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> I'l be a sissy but I'l be right.



No you wouldn't. Just find a different server.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah it's not that bad in general. No worse than vanilla which isn't that bad either IME. Sure there are jackholes out there; it's the internet.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah it's not that bad in general. No worse than vanilla which isn't that bad either IME. Sure there are jackholes out there; it's the internet.



every server I join is like that.

but maybe that's cause I am one of those jackholes that nade spams for the entire duration of a map. (people go to the same spot, so why not?)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't play on Doorman is God Vietnam server.  It has no admin control and no balance.  I ended up in a game with 4 vs. 15.  Did anyone give a crap, no.  They just keep going and ignoring me asking for balance.  Fuck'em.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Don't play on Doorman is God Vietnam server.  It has no admin control and no balance.  I ended up in a game with 4 vs. 15.  Did anyone give a crap, no.  They just keep going and ignoring me asking for balance.  Fuck'em.



well, thats when you just stop spawning. 

I was sorta hoping to build a new desky with my tax refund, however, it looks as though I will actually be in the market for a Bike instead. I feel torn about this.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No you wouldn't. Just find a different server.



I did I've been on 8 different servers, all the same.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 8, 2011)

Doorman Is God infringes on my blessed name,  I call Shenanigans  :shadedshu


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2011)

well oh might Dr Pepper now you see why i refused to buy it Haru hooked me up because that way im not a hypocrite and since it was technically free the rage / cost ratio was still awesome


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry but its no more a nade spammed then any other game. I think I have been killed by a nade maybe 10 times playing Nam. Most of the time I am took out by a M40, AK or a tank.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 8, 2011)

^ Agreed.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 8, 2011)

vannila is so much better damage modeling, if you dont want insta death if thats what you like nam is what youll like hands down


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> vannila is so much better damage modeling, if you dont want insta death if thats what you like nam is what youll like hands down



You die more because it fucking Vietnam!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2011)

You can include me in the mix. I don't play FPS games much, just started playing this as an MMO. Can fine me in the game as same name, JrRacinFan.

Oh also, haven't got Vietnam yet either.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm sorry but its no more a nade spammed then any other game. I think I have been killed by a nade maybe 10 times playing Nam. Most of the time I am took out by a M40, AK or a tank.



you obviously haven't played a map with me in it yet.

the temple map is especially good for nade spamming.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You die more because it fucking Vietnam!



It's a game, not Vietnam. If you want real war sign up for it, if you don't then play videogames. Everyone I have heard that likes HC in BC2 plays norm in BC 2:V. That needs to change, theres 2 modes for a reason.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's a game, not Vietnam. If you want real war sign up for it, if you don't play videogames. Everyone I have heard that likes HC in BC2 plays norm in BC:V. That needs to change, theres 2 modes for a reason.



Why would I sign up? I might get hurt.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why would I sign up? I might get hurt.



If not shot, you could still develop a serious case of sabertooth crotch crickets.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 9, 2011)

man you gotta watch out for those sabertooth crotch crickets my uncle had them when he came back from nam... man was my aunt pissed   j/k


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2011)

pics? i want pics of that


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 10, 2011)

erixx said:


> pics? i want pics of that


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 10, 2011)

I've noticed that the M40 in Vietnam seemingly can not shoot through brush or something. I sighted in on a guy from a hill amongst some trees and shot 7 rounds at him but still failed to hit him. Then a guy charged me and killed me with the Pssh! I even shot at him too with both the M40 and the 1911. no damage!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I've noticed that the M40 in Vietnam seemingly can not shoot through brush or something. I sighted in on a guy from a hill amongst some trees and shot 7 rounds at him but still failed to hit him. Then a guy charged me and killed me with the Pssh! I even shot at him too with both the M40 and the 1911. no damage!



The ppsh is godly! I wonder what it would have been with 35/71 bullets in the game. Orgy I guess!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 10, 2011)

ppsh is teh noob's gun XD. I myself use it! hahaha. Then noticed everyone was using it, so I switched to uzi XD


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2011)

that is a sabertooth crotch cricket? thanks Boise! Holyshit!!

Just started using Uzi, it shoots nicely but sprays a bit and doesn't kill quickly. Btw, today I went from rank 19 to 22 in 2 sessions.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 10, 2011)

Friday, 7 January, 2011 | Planet Battlefield News 
*BF: Bad Company 2 R28 Server Rolling Out* 

A new server build is being rolled out to Battlefield: Bad Company 2 game service providers. Some providers are allowing server owners to update now to R28, but a mandatory update will be pushed to all servers on Monday. The patch fixes the widespread invisible boat bug in Vietnam and vanilla BC2. This patch is only for servers.

- serverInfo rcon query command now lists gameserver IP : Port
- Several crash fixes
- Infantry-only mode bugfixes; should resolve problems with vehicles spawning in both vanilla BC2 and Vietnam
- Fixed both invisible boat/tank and boats driving under the map bugs in Vietnam
- The game server will automatically switch to the next round if the server has been empty, and it has been on the same round for >2 hours - or if the game server is populated and has been on the same round for 8 hours

R28 Server Documentation


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 10, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> ppsh is teh noob's gun XD. I myself use it! hahaha. Then noticed everyone was using it, so I switched to uzi XD


Yeah I like the uzi !


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 10, 2011)

erixx said:


> that is a sabertooth crotch cricket? thanks Boise! Holyshit!!
> 
> Just started using Uzi, it shoots nicely but sprays a bit and doesn't kill quickly. Btw, today I went from rank 19 to 22 in 2 sessions.



Getting some Gold stars eh ?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Getting some Bronze/Silver/Gold stars eh ?



Corrected!


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2011)

whats the point of HC, snipers still dont kill in one shot, and gun damage is still very good (much better than COD)


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah Boise, got many of those awards, and 1000 points included, I really deserved them  
Boss: I get many 1 headshot kills sniping (even 5 in a row hehe) and I promise: THEM CHARLIES THEY DO DIE   8)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 10, 2011)

Finally got Platinum on ALL RPGs on engineer!


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Finally got Platinum on ALL RPGs on engineer!



 I haven't even done the CG yet! I'm working on doing the Mortar Strike award, then I'll have all the award/insignia things.  Then I can just plat guns and hope to get to 50 within a month or so.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2011)

Even tho i got Vietnam, im still finding myself drawn to vanilla BC.  I play both every day, but am spending more time with the 4 new maps


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Even tho i got Vietnam, im still finding myself drawn to vanilla BC.  I play both every day, but am spending more time with the 4 new maps



Same, Vietnam is alright but I still like vanilla better. I think everything just works better, both in game dynamic and coding, etc. Damage is weird on Vietnam.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 10, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Even tho i got Vietnam, im still finding myself drawn to vanilla BC.  I play both every day, but am spending more time with the 4 new maps



Don't feel bad, I played Vietnam on the 1st day and haven't played it since.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't feel bad, I played Vietnam on the 1st day and haven't played it since.



I switch off and on. I really need to quit making my gaming night my drinking night too. I suck so bad after a six pack or so. Even on MOH and I tear that game up (for me any way). 
Who's gonna win tonight , Auburn or Oregon ? I'm wanting the Title out West


----------



## Bow (Jan 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I switch off and on. I really need to quit making my gaming night my drinking night too. I suck so bad after a six pack or so. Even on MOH and I tear that game up (for me any way).
> Who's gonna win tonight , Auburn or Oregon ? I'm wanting the Title out West



OREGON


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I switch off and on. I really need to quit making my gaming night my drinking night too. I suck so bad after a six pack or so. Even on MOH and I tear that game up (for me any way).
> Who's gonna win tonight , Auburn or Oregon ? I'm wanting the Title out West



Auburn.

I don't really care, but it's obligatory. 

also, I will be on the TS a LOT this semester as I have 3 online classes.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 11, 2011)

Cant connect to my account right now,I got a message saying Failed to connect to EA online..how about you guys?..Damn I really fancied a game or two...


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 11, 2011)

Bow said:


> OREGON



Oh Well it was close. What happened to that 60/55 prediction I kept hearing about ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 11, 2011)

Surfin' Oasis!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 11, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Same, Vietnam is alright but I still like vanilla better. I think everything just works better, both in game dynamic and coding, etc. Damage is weird on Vietnam.



That PBR gun and the huey gun has like auto aim on it lol.


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

lately there are some helicopter gods in Vietnam that make it unplayable, they just circle endlessly around spawn area devastating it


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 11, 2011)

Battlefield 3 Unveiling at GDC 2011


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 11, 2011)

erixx said:


> lately there are some helicopter gods in Vietnam that make it unplayable, they just circle endlessly around spawn area devastating it



yeah. then they land in their base for repairs, rinse and repeat


----------



## sapetto (Jan 11, 2011)

WTH is wrong with the servers? I get a lot of lag today, yesterday i had no issues


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2011)

sapetto said:


> WTH is wrong with the servers? I get a lot of lag today, yesterday i had no issues



cough your internet cough.



why do people always assume its the servers? 90% of the issues caused are local, when it comes to lag.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> cough your internet cough.
> 
> 
> 
> why do people always assume its the servers? 90% of the issues caused are local, when it comes to lag.



The same reason they blame hardware/software when its their own stupid OC.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The same reason they blame hardware/software when its their own stupid OC.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 11, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Battlefield 3 Unveiling at GDC 2011



Oh God when i click a link for "Battlefield 3 unveiling" I _really_ don't want to be taken to an XBox site. This is a lot off on the wrong foot already! 



TheMailMan78 said:


> The same reason they blame hardware/software when its their own stupid OC.



Or in some cases a lack of a proper one.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 11, 2011)

it's in the PC section

http://pc.ign.com/articles/114/1143319p1.html


----------



## sapetto (Jan 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> cough your internet cough.
> 
> 
> 
> why do people always assume its the servers? 90% of the issues caused are local, when it comes to lag.


then how come ican play other online games lag free? Not to mention the 'Connection to the game server has been lost' error is up again.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 11, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog post:  The favorite Battlefield community sites of 2010

New Vietnam Video Competition

Duke Nukem Plays Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Youtube)


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 11, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  The favorite Battlefield community sites of 2010
> 
> New Vietnam Video Competition
> 
> Duke Nukem Plays Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Youtube)



I...I think I just pooped my pants when I watched the Duke Nukem video. There's no way I'll ever get THAT good! That was just...incredible to say the least.


----------



## erixx (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the LAG (or no conexion at all) in BC2 is due to SERVER PATCHING (read your stuff guys, haha)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 11, 2011)

OMFG!! I loved the loading explosives on the Huey and then using it as a killing machine in mid-air !! that was L337 Sauce


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 11, 2011)

That video was hilarious, but that guy was extremely good.

So, I must have never have had on Wartapes sound... it's amazing, since having it on my worst KDR so far is like 4.0. I can actually hear people in my buildings, so nice.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm I never considered (or heard mention of ) Wartapes possibly providing an audible tactical advantage...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 11, 2011)

yea wartapes is badass especially when properly using surround sound omg kickass but for me BC2 dosent seem to use my 5.1 system it did at first now it dosent eitherway it was alot of fun regardless. Wish i could it to work again i suspect with some really pricey cans wartapes would be phenomenal


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Hmm I never considered (or heard mention of ) Wartapes possibly providing an audible tactical advantage...



It's amazing. I was in a 4 story highrise building, the 2 towers on arica harbor conquest. I was in the bottom and I could hear an echo of a guy reloading his noobtube. It was clearly an echo, I don't think I have ever heard anyone reloading, you can hear them fire, but not reloading it's too quite. But with wartapes, I could tell he was in the building. I went up to the 2nd floor and he was crouched in a corner reloading his noobtube again (I heard him fire it as I was going up the stairs), so I knifed him.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> New Battlefield Blog post:  The favorite Battlefield community sites of 2010
> 
> New Vietnam Video Competition
> 
> Duke Nukem Plays Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Youtube)



Headshot scripts are kinda cool I guess.



1Kurgan1 said:


> It's amazing. I was in a 4 story highrise building, the 2 towers on arica harbor conquest. I was in the bottom and I could hear an echo of a guy reloading his noobtube. It was clearly an echo, I don't think I have ever heard anyone reloading, you can hear them fire, but not reloading it's too quite. But with wartapes, I could tell he was in the building. I went up to the 2nd floor and he was crouched in a corner reloading his noobtube again (I heard him fire it as I was going up the stairs), so I knifed him.



I have always just assumed you and everyone on TPU used War Tapes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have always just assumed you and everyone on TPU used War Tapes.



I just used my spider sense.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a fetish for the noob tube


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I have always just assumed you and everyone on TPU used War Tapes.



I don't, it sounds awful


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> I don't, it sounds awful



Your listening to the wrong war, try something besides dubya dubya 2


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 12, 2011)

Mine does too, but only because Win7 is throttling the performance of my headphones and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## burtram (Jan 12, 2011)

came across an annoying hacker tonight in Valparaiso, sitting in the lighthouse with the F2000 shooting full auto across the map, killing people left and right (mostly head-shots). He finished the round with something like 115/5. On a previous map, he was stat padding, he only had something like 20/10 but he had well over 12,000 points (highest legit player only had around 3500), not bad for being a sniper every time i ran across him (and it wasn't a level with vehicles, so he wasn't repairing nonstop).


----------



## erixx (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't know (and don't know if) Wartapes is something more than a kickass equalization and reverb, etc, never heard that it ADDS more sound sources...  But I use it anyway  And yes, you can hear many little details that are crucial, like steps, bullets falling, snow or wood crunching and as Kurkan says, all kind of weapon noises. Would it be strange to omit them in other sound modes? Who knows...  But it sounds fantastic both with 5.1 (and yes, spatial directional sound positioning seems a little underimplemented) or with headphones. No W7 problems here.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 12, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Mine does too, but only because Win7 is throttling the performance of my headphones and I don't know how to fix it.



the wha?



wartapes just makes certain sounds louder that would normally get drowned out, like footsteps.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Mine does too, but only because Win7 is throttling the performance of my headphones and I don't know how to fix it.



Try turn the volume up.  No not that one, the other one.  The one that controls Windows output in the control panel under sound.



Mussels said:


> the wha?
> 
> wartapes just makes certain sounds louder that would normally get drowned out, like footsteps.



And I played with and without war tapes.  The sounds are not just louder, they are different.  Guns being fired, buildings coming down, explosions, etc. all sound different and more realistic.  I honestly don't know why it even has an option to turn it on or off.  Its not like it affect performance.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 12, 2011)

Wartapes does affect performance. Its just that your machine is pretty fast you wont notice it . Everything is done through software with an over abundance of reverb effect.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your listening to the wrong war, try something besides dubya dubya 2



War tapes is just a bunch of cheesy reverb processing...the strength of BC2's sound is what's recorded imo.


----------



## erixx (Jan 12, 2011)

And Kurgan -who started this- a n00b that never before heard an enemy in close range upstairs


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a fetish for the noob tube



shame on you!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2011)

erixx said:


> And Kurgan -who started this- a n00b that never before heard an enemy in close range upstairs



What do you mean?



Zen_ said:


> War tapes is just a bunch of cheesy reverb processing...the strength of BC2's sound is what's recorded imo.



I'm not gonna lie and say I know a ton about sound recording processes, because I do not. But all I know is, whatever I played on before, I was not able to hear echo's while in buildings. Now I can hear people reloading that are on different floors, and other crap like that. Thats a huge advantage.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

less typing more killing get your candy asses in game grunts time to shoot some noobs


----------



## erixx (Jan 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> What do you mean?



You said it yourself:



1Kurgan1 said:


> ...But all I know is, whatever I played on before, I was not able to hear echo's while in buildings. Now I can hear people reloading that are on different floors, and other crap like that. Thats a huge advantage.



You started a microthread about sound, mate 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> less typing more killing get your candy asses in game grunts time to shoot some noobs



LOL yeah!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah I got what your saying now, but I can honestly say, lets go a round and see who comes out on top. My sound settings never allowed me to hear anyone on any floors before, and I average over 3.0 KDR almost all of yesterday with the new sounds, so why through insults when we can throw down for a fun game 

I'm an instinct player, I maybe never took the time to hear before. I get asked a lot how I knew someone was there. Like highway, I'm always shooting right before he turns a corner for me. So he turns the corner already catching bullets.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

good then shut up find a server so i can spawn on you and rape noobs with my shotgun

*hail to the king baby* and dont forget kurgan my K/D wasn't *1.75avg* godly like yours but i raped noobs like no ones business yesterday


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> good then shut up find a server so i can spawn on you and rape noobs with my shotgun
> 
> *hail to the king baby* and dont forget kurgan my K/D was godly like yours but i raped noobs like no ones business yesterday



Yeah you were owning it up, but you missed my numerous 28/5 matches  I'll play a few rounds here, should really be doing college work though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

blah blah college work blah blah dont you know you got spark notes and google for that shit


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah I got what your saying now, but I can honestly say, lets go a round and see who comes out on top. My sound settings never allowed me to hear anyone on any floors before, and I average over 3.0 KDR almost all of yesterday with the new sounds, so why through insults when we can throw down for a fun game
> 
> I'm an instinct player, I maybe never took the time to hear before. I get asked a lot how I knew someone was there. Like highway, I'm always shooting right before he turns a corner for me. So he turns the corner already catching bullets.



Hey hey hey.  Don't use me as an example.  I am still king of BC2 until you take your crown back.  No need to insult me about it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 12, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a fetish for the noob tube



It's getting a little warm in here...

Damn man as for War Tapes I guess I gotta try it out more tho I usually have to play with headphones cause I'm a sad SOB who lives in an apartment in way too close proximity to way too many other people. Though now it seems it's debatable whether or not it really provides "better" sound.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 12, 2011)

That Duke Nukem video made my day


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 12, 2011)

So I just destroyed an enemy chopper on Atcama with landmines, and no this was landmines under an ememy chopper spawn, I destroyed the chopper between B and C. Hilarious.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 12, 2011)

guys Does HBAO really reduce performance????


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

uh yea its Ambient occlusion it makes shadows darker and more realistic on just about everything in game so yes in simple terms it has a frame rate impact depending on the GPU


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive personally never noticed a diff with HBAO on or off but haven't really looked for any perf impact either. But its safe to say it's not MAJOR.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 12, 2011)

its not major on NEW gpus it is major on older stuff

example SSAO is a form of HBAO its still ambient occlusion pay attention to the frame rate with DX9 and DX11 this is why in theory DX11 with the same settings as a DX9 or DX10 game is actually more efficient and faster sadly no developer followed through either way the difference is huge same applies to BC2 with HBAO older hardware struggles with it

but roughly with 2x 5770s or a 5870 HBAO comes in around 15fps hit so off u might get 80fps + on youll get around 65 depending on AA lvls etc and resolution it can be more so but with 2x 5800 6800 gtx 460 sli or better you wont notice it single gpu wise its enough to make a DX9 render path 8800gt that gets 35-40fps drop down to 20fps avg
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/The-State-of-DirectX-11/?page=7

anyway folks if u got a headset or can actually use teamspeak

TS3
208.100.9.177
port 4372

join up so we can get some BC2 gaming going


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's getting a little warm in here...
> 
> Damn man as for War Tapes I guess I gotta try it out more tho I usually have to play with headphones cause I'm a sad SOB who lives in an apartment in way too close proximity to way too many other people. Though now it seems it's debatable whether or not it really provides "better" sound.



players are always noob tubing long distances, but not me i'll hide somewhere and Tony Montana a group of people. nothing is more satisfying hearing that ping and seeing that boom.

well maybe doing that while eating a Triple Baconator from Wendy's.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I just destroyed an enemy chopper on Atcama with landmines, and no this was landmines under an ememy chopper spawn, I destroyed the chopper between B and C. Hilarious.


They shouldve really put a black shroud in bases with conquest maps.. base raping sucks if your with the losing side XD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I just destroyed an enemy chopper on Atcama with landmines, and no this was landmines under an ememy chopper spawn, I destroyed the chopper between B and C. Hilarious.



Kurgan has done it ladies and gentlemen.  He has found the worst chopper pilot EVER!


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Last few days the game seems much easier to play. People are dieing easier, makes me want to skip out of college and play some right now....


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2011)

Reayth and I handed down a beat down in vanilla BC2 the other day. After playing Vietnam BC2 vanilla is a joke to score in.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2011)

I just haven't felt like playing much this week. Partially due to New Vegas. Hardly the greatest game ever but I like exploring etc. Sure get owned less too.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I just haven't felt like playing much this week. Partially due to New Vegas. Hardly the greatest game ever but I like exploring etc. Sure get owned less too.



You have vietnam? I saw some dudes doing some real strange stuff lately. They were taking pbrs in Cao Son Temple and going to the extreme end of maps shooting those vietcong boats passing by or wandering about listening to music and not figthing. I can't assure you it will be fun but who knows? 

Seriously, its ok when they are on the other team, but when players do that on your side, it pisses you off!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

well if ppl get bored id like someone to run BC2 is DX11 and DX10 and look at some water in game  take screen shots of the same location so i can play spot the difference


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Im probably down for that as I am still trying to more closely examine and test some texture/IQ-related things myself related to what we were talking about with Crysis last week. For the record, it looks and acts the same with my 5850 it turns out which is still in my box but 6850s going back in tonight. Tried a bunch of diff drivers including 10.10e Von Modded but no major diffs. On Cat 10.5e right now though haven't tried Crysis again yet since installing those.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

well i figure any help is appreciated as im apparently arguing with some asshat that dosent know what hes talking about

 BFBC2:Vietnam - 6900 series cards and artifacts

cause obviously dice would lie about the shader models and features of Direct X 11 that there game uses right? and somehow all proof posted is a lie sprinkled with magic fairy dust that i must prove because i love being RIGHT!!!!
 sometimes im a total asshole but i still love myself


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well if ppl get bored id like someone to run BC2 is DX11 and DX10 and look at some water in game  take screen shots of the same location so i can play spot the difference



Id be happy to after work. Just drop me a note in Steam when your on.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

ill be here all day bro just need to sweep the trash and prove my point any TPU members that help out there automatically added to the IM right YOUR wrong bandwagon of awesomesauce. Like i said gotta prove myself right to the point nay sayers retreat back under there rocks in the thread i posted above


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill be here all day bro just need to sweep the trash and prove my point any TPU members that help out there automatically added to the IM right YOUR wrong bandwagon of awesomesauce. Like i said gotta prove myself right to the point nay sayers retreat back under there rocks in the thread i posted above



Screw it. I got a few minutes. Ill log on now. DX 10 and 11 is what you need right?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

yup DX10 and DX11 water shots cause apparently BC2 uses shader 5.0 for water it looks BETTER and i must be blind cause i cant see the difference  i used panama canal for my shots but im sure cause i was shot its invalid cause of red tint or some bullshit lol

for reference again
 BFBC2:Vietnam - 6900 series cards and artifacts

you can see what ive posted for shots there


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> They shouldve really put a black shroud in bases with conquest maps.. base raping sucks if your with the losing side XD



Yeah it is kind of fun when you are on the winning side, but I always feel guilty doing it.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> players are always noob tubing long distances, but not me i'll hide somewhere and Tony Montana a group of people. nothing is more satisfying hearing that ping and seeing that boom.
> 
> well maybe doing that while eating a Triple Baconator from Wendy's.
> 
> http://verydemotivational.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/129090333666065158.jpg



If I were single, I'd ask you to marry me. lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 15, 2011)

one time I had a hamburger stuck in my mouth for over 5 minutes from lockjaw. I kept giggling until my eyes were watering.

if I were single Wile, we would be doing it like they do it on the discovery channel. believe dawg.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 15, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> one time I had a hamburger stuck in my mouth for over 5 minutes from lockjaw. I kept giggling until my eyes were watering.
> 
> if I were single Wile, we would be doing it like they do it on the discovery channel. believe dawg.


Well back to BFBC2. I hooked up tonight on TS and nothing. Ended up going at by myself and avearged about a 1.0 on my games, but I really want to play some TPU this weekend. Sucks being out west I guess. I want an actual team that works toghter. Out of 4 server i have one that did. Had a 1.2 K/D ratio. Great for me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 15, 2011)

Well i would break down and play today but i have to goto work (on a F'in Saturday!) to make up for the two snow days i missed


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey guys I know this will be a really really old question which has been surely answered a million times,but I've tried to google it and nothing reasonable came up that could help me to understand this topic.Its related to BFBC2s CPU usage.I didnt really care about it as for me the game runs silky smooth at 1920x1080 with eveyrthing maxed and moderate antialiasing and anisotropic settings.so just being curious,cos I've purchased a G15(rev.2) keyboard on which you can monitor the cpu usage - which in BFBC2 never goes above 55%..what does this mean guys?good or bad...once again I never ever had any issue with the game,or performance,not a single crash and Im 130+ hours into the game..just want to know


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hey guys I know this will be a really really old question which has been surely answered a million times,but I've tried to google it and nothing reasonable came up that could help me to understand this topic.Its related to BFBC2s CPU usage.I didnt really care about it as for me the game runs silky smooth at 1920x1080 with eveyrthing maxed and moderate antialiasing and anisotropic settings.so just being curious,cos I've purchased a G15(rev.2) keyboard on which you can monitor the cpu usage - which in BFBC2 never goes above 55%..what does this mean guys?good or bad...once again I never ever had any issue with the game,or performance,not a single crash and Im 130+ hours into the game..just want to know



If it uses 25% on 4 cores thats good. If it uses 2 cores at 100% thats bad. If you want to see some serious core usage then load up Tomb Raider: Anniversary.


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

its probably close to maxing 2 cores with moderate usage on the others, weird tho... my 1090T @ 3.8ghz hovers around 65% usage and its above 50% on all cores.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2011)

wolf said:


> its probably close to maxing 2 cores with moderate usage on the others, weird tho... my 1090T @ 3.8ghz hovers around 65% usage and its above 50% on all cores.



Mine too. I wonder if its an Intel thing. Maybe someone with in another i7 could straighten this out for us.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> f it uses 25% on 4 cores thats good. If it uses 2 cores at 100% thats bad



allright,so which program can I use to check how much each core is running at during the game?


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

windows task manager's performance tab will show each cores useage (you'll need to alt+tab or drop from game tho) I use a gadget for win 7 called "all cpu meter"


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 15, 2011)

wolf said:


> (you'll need to alt tab or drop from game tho)



yeah thats exactly what I meant.would be nice to have a utility which would log the results so you dont need to alt + tab..but I will check this and report back.

EDIT:..but if I alt+tab to see the task manager is the cpu usage not going to drop straight away?


----------



## Bow (Jan 15, 2011)

Servers are all screwed up, only showing 7 and no vietnam servers and cant log into any of them.


Dumbass question but I just got a m16a2 spec in my stats list,what the hell kit is it in I cant find it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2011)

assault kit


----------



## btarunr (Jan 15, 2011)

Is it just me or the servers are fubar? Random disconnections, I lose all my earned kits and ranks temporarily?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 15, 2011)

yea thats nothing new BTA you usually have to play a round on a fubar server to get your stuff example yesterday i was rank 35 but had all rank 1 weapons played a full round all my stuff was magically re awared to me


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 15, 2011)

Never had an issue...


----------



## wolf (Jan 15, 2011)

Rado D said:


> yeah thats exactly what I meant.would be nice to have a utility which would log the results so you dont need to alt + tab..but I will check this and report back.
> 
> EDIT:..but if I alt+tab to see the task manager is the cpu usage not going to drop straight away?



yes they will but the task manager shows at least about a 30 second history graph of each cores useage, so then and there it might drop but you have stats from when you were gaming.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 15, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Is it just me or the servers are fubar? Random disconnections, I lose all my earned kits and ranks temporarily?



They seem to be fubar since the last server update. Whats your BC2 name man? I would like to get some frags with a fellow ex-quaker.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 15, 2011)

wolf said:


> yes they will but the task manager shows at least about a 30 second history graph of each cores useage, so then and there it might drop but you have stats from when you were gaming.



thanks..so I've checked it and it seems that most of the time the core and thread usage is spreaded evenly..so I think I shall leave it as long as I have no problems...
And I can comfirm too that I had connection and game issues like an hour ago..but everything is back to normal for me..as others said,nothing new..happens sometimes...
By the way I just had a game where a guy (lvl 50) killed me and I saw that he had a engineer kit and engineer weapon but he dropped himself ammo supply and I've acused him of cheating..was I wrong?

EDIT: Its probably worth it to mention that I've edited my BFBC2 desktop icon with the following command: +fullproc  
you just need to add it to the shortcut URL in the properities.this meant to force to use all processors(cores and threads)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 15, 2011)

I wonder if these issues will crop up in BF3?  Time will tell.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 15, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wonder if these issues will crop up in BF3? Time will tell.



Hopefully not,but its most likely yes.never will be everything perfect.but Im looking forward BF3 and will preorder it as soon as it will be possible.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I wonder if these issues will crop up in BF3?  Time will tell.



 Its Dice. Lets just hope they fixed the "Red/Blue" bug finally.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> "Red/Blue" bug



Oh,and what is that about??Never heard of it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Oh,and what is that about??Never heard of it.



http://battletracker.com/forum/batt...-discussions/16821-red-and-blue-name-tag-bug/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2011)

Rado D said:


> thanks..so I've checked it and it seems that most of the time the core and thread usage is spreaded evenly..so I think I shall leave it as long as I have no problems...
> And I can comfirm too that I had connection and game issues like an hour ago..but everything is back to normal for me..as others said,nothing new..happens sometimes...
> By the way I just had a game where a guy (lvl 50) killed me and I saw that he had a engineer kit and engineer weapon but he dropped himself ammo supply and I've acused him of cheating..was I wrong?
> 
> ...



You were wrong.  When you pick up someone else's kit, your character model does not change.  So if he spawned an engineer and took say your kit (Assault), he would still look like an engi with a bazooka on his back.  He just wouldn't be able to switch to that bazooka.

Second, that mod has already been discussed and does absolutely nothing.  The game will already use as many cores as you got to spare.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its Dice. Lets just hope they fixed the "Red/Blue" bug finally.



That bug does not exist in Bad Company 2 to my knowledge.  There is an issue with players been switched to other teams though.  The way it works is the server first moves you to the other team in the background, then issues a "yo punk ass is dead" command.  Sadly their is about a 2 second delay between these events.  In that 2 seconds you can actually kill a guy that is clearly the enemy only to lose points for his death as an ally.  I have personal been on both sides of this on several occasions.  It is also possible for the server admin to move you without killing you.  I have had that happen too....during a fire fight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah well I got banned for disrespectful language on a server that I said nothing on. Marineborn was on the other team talking a bunch of smack, and somehow they just must have seen my tag and banned me


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You were wrong.  When you pick up someone else's kit, your character model does not change.  So if he spawned an engineer and took say your kit (Assault), he would still look like an engi with a bazooka on his back.  He just wouldn't be able to switch to that bazooka.
> 
> Second, that mod has already been discussed and does absolutely nothing.  The game will already use as many cores as you got to spare.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2011)

So me and Marine been playing on this french clans server. Every match we play in theres at least 5 people from their clan on one side, the other day there was 7. Then theres usually another clan group of 3 on their side. And then me and Marine and a bunch of clanless people. Our team loses every round, I almost always get Ace, or Marine does and we go like 2.0 - 4.0 KDR, but the rest of our team is always like 3/15. 

We mentioned it and they said "it's team work", yes team work to stack your team full of clans against almost full pugs. I've played 7 rounds in there and their team has won every single one, and theres always at least 5 of them in there. Just sad, can't see how that promotes anyone to play on their server.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 16, 2011)

So I went to play a round on this french server..started the game get shot couple of times until I managed to read the opponent,then next time I spawned on my teammate he was close to enemy mainbase,he was a recon and clearly he was sniping the base..When I realised that I've moved to a fair distance from the enemy mainbase(yes,I honestly dislike baseraping,wether its my base or enemy base)..then a recon chap was rolling down the hill just under the enemy mainbase so I had to shoot him to defend miself  but then I just dropped dead..I thought all right someone shot me..then I spawned again and the same thing happened again.I was like what the F???Then I see in the chatbox that I was killed because of killing the enemy in the protection zone....What the F???? Protection zone my arse..there were several snipers killing my teammates from the same hillside where I just shot one in his but...by the way it was the Laguna Presa,which is small enough to shoot someone between his eyes across the whole map with M16 anyway...and on the top of that the whole round there was an enemy light tank on the road just outside the enemy mainbase which was raping my teammates at closeby flag point...so whats the point of a stupid safezone when I must not kill someone within it while they happily fire a Bradley from the same point and a dozen of infantry abusing my teammates???


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You were wrong.  When you pick up someone else's kit, your character model does not change.  So if he spawned an engineer and took say your kit (Assault), he would still look like an engi with a bazooka on his back.  He just wouldn't be able to switch to that bazooka.
> 
> Second, that mod has already been discussed and does absolutely nothing.  The game will already use as many cores as you got to spare.
> 
> ...



Yeah in BC2. But it was in BF2 and that was the joke. I expect it in BF3. They NEVER fixed it. After something like 8 patches THEY NEVER FIXED IT. Thats why I was joking a new game wouldnt even fix it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So me and Marine been playing on this french clans server. Every match we play in theres at least 5 people from their clan on one side, the other day there was 7. Then theres usually another clan group of 3 on their side. And then me and Marine and a bunch of clanless people. Our team loses every round, I almost always get Ace, or Marine does and we go like 2.0 - 4.0 KDR, but the rest of our team is always like 3/15.
> 
> We mentioned it and they said "it's team work", yes team work to stack your team full of clans against almost full pugs. I've played 7 rounds in there and their team has won every single one, and theres always at least 5 of them in there. Just sad, can't see how that promotes anyone to play on their server.



I hate team stacking. I wish there was an option on the server that would balance on Clan tags also. That way no side would have to many of one clan. It would be good for public servers. Clan servers fine. But "public" servers it just ain't right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hate team stacking. I wish there was an option on the server that would balance on Clan tags also. That way no side would have to many of one clan. It would be good for public servers. Clan servers fine. But "public" servers it just ain't right.



Problem is, that was a clans public server. They auto stack the teams every game. I watched 5 of them join in a single round, all on that one side and it balanced people to my team to make room for them. Some people don't like losing, but me and Marine swiped a lot of tags, robbed almost al lAce Pins, and wrecked their KDR's, so I'm sure they weren't happy. Would be fun sometime to roll in with a TPU crew and clean their clocks, they weren't very good.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem is, that was a clans public server. They auto stack the teams every game. I watched 5 of them join in a single round, all on that one side and it balanced people to my team to make room for them. Some people don't like losing, but me and Marine swiped a lot of tags, robbed almost al lAce Pins, and wrecked their KDR's, so I'm sure they weren't happy. Would be fun sometime to roll in with a TPU crew and clean their clocks, they weren't very good.



Thats a talk soldier!!!! 
By the way I've asked you to add me to the BFBC2 Clubbhouse quite a while ago/Did you do it?? 
also How can I join the TPU BFBC2 clan?I guess I cant edit my ingame name?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem is, that was a clans public server. They auto stack the teams every game. I watched 5 of them join in a single round, all on that one side and it balanced people to my team to make room for them. Some people don't like losing, but me and Marine swiped a lot of tags, robbed almost al lAce Pins, and wrecked their KDR's, so I'm sure they weren't happy. Would be fun sometime to roll in with a TPU crew and clean their clocks, they weren't very good.



Next time send me or Reayth a message in Steam. I love messing up clans K/D.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 16, 2011)

Uhhhh!! How could u leave me out! 

I was on the same team 2!


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Problem is, that was a clans public server. They auto stack the teams every game. I watched 5 of them join in a single round, all on that one side and it balanced people to my team to make room for them. Some people don't like losing, but me and Marine swiped a lot of tags, robbed almost al lAce Pins, and wrecked their KDR's, so I'm sure they weren't happy. Would be fun sometime to roll in with a TPU crew and clean their clocks, they weren't very good.



let me know on steam, ill jump in.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Thats a talk soldier!!!!
> By the way I've asked you to add me to the BFBC2 Clubbhouse quite a while ago/Did you do it??
> also How can I join the TPU BFBC2 clan?I guess I cant edit my ingame name?



Yeah I been lazy, need to update those lists sometime soon. I got others that need to be added too. People don't look back at the lists so much though, just keep active on the posting, post if your jumping on, have a few of us on your friends. And we'll see you, you will see us, and we can all game.



kid41212003 said:


> Uhhhh!! How could u leave me out!
> 
> I was on the same team 2!



Yes you were, we went back for more today. But done with that server now, you were there for the worst of it too, today wasn't as bad, but still 5 of them on their team. Asked for some balance and never got any.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People don't look back at the lists so much though



Its not about others looking back if Im there,its about me being in the club 
Cheers


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So me and Marine been playing on this french clans server. Every match we play in theres at least 5 people from their clan on one side, the other day there was 7. Then theres usually another clan group of 3 on their side. And then me and Marine and a bunch of clanless people. Our team loses every round, I almost always get Ace, or Marine does and we go like 2.0 - 4.0 KDR, but the rest of our team is always like 3/15.
> 
> We mentioned it and they said "it's team work", yes team work to stack your team full of clans against almost full pugs. I've played 7 rounds in there and their team has won every single one, and theres always at least 5 of them in there. Just sad, can't see how that promotes anyone to play on their server.



Just tell me wear and when and we can teach them a lesson.  You, Marine, me, and Haru should be enough to dominate that server for at least a few rounds.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd join in as long as I don't have to hear Crazyeyes bitching for two rounds.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 16, 2011)

We can run two 3 man squads. I will take haru and crazy.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We can run two 3 man squads. I will take haru and crazy.



I'll join tonight when I get off work around 9PM CST. Ive been playing RSV2 quite a bit as of late. It'll be good to get back to BC2. Let me know.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stupid ass EA is down.....AGAIN.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi folks,Im 137 hours into the game,but just spotted,that I havent been rewarded the* Elite service duty *Insignia for playing 5days online,its frozen at 105/120...its a hefty 10.000 points.what shall I do?contact support?


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 18, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hi folks,Im 137 hours into the game,but just spotted,that I havent been rewarded the* Elite service duty *Insignia for playing 5days online,its frozen at 105/120...its a hefty 10.000 points.what shall I do?contact support?



EA's servers are pretty spotty right now, if you update via BC2 Stats Verse it should show the proper amount.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> it should show the proper amount.



but will I get the 10.000 points reward in-game?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 18, 2011)

sounds good i got the server on my fav list, we can roll in there tonight and see if there in there, about 6.00-30pm Europe time


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> EA's servers are pretty spotty right now, if you update via BC2 Stats Verse it should show the proper amount.



 I've just tried the BC2 Stats Verse and there it also shows 105 hours playing time..Its defo not correct cos If check in steam there it adds up reguralry,but in game its shows 105 hours for several days,maybe even more then week.(and I've played a lot in a week)



Marineborn said:


> sounds good i got the server on my fav list, we can roll in there tonight and see if there in there, about 6.00-30pm Europe time



shame Im at work all day today


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I've just tried the BC2 Stats Verse and there it also shows 105 hours playing time..Its defo not correct cos If check in steam there it adds up reguralry,but in game its shows 105 hours for several days,maybe even more then week.(and I've played a lot in a week)
> 
> 
> 
> shame Im at work all day today



dont forget, your steam hours will show just the exe running - you could be in the main menu, alt tabbed, or just steam screwing up and thinking you're in the wrong game cause the exe never closed one time you ragequit/game crashed etc.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> dont forget, your steam hours will show just the exe running - you could be in the main menu, alt tabbed, or just steam screwing up and thinking you're in the wrong game cause the exe never closed one time you ragequit/game crashed etc.



I didnt know that,but that still doesnt explain why the in -game timer doesnt move from 105hours..And I doubt that I've spent 30+ hours wasting in game menu or whatever..but thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 18, 2011)

I was wondering.  Steam shows 260 hrs, what?  No way.  Stats show up as 181.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Stats show up as 181.



but does your ingame timer build up as you play?

EDIT:anyways its 5:50am here in UK and I better go to sleep..and check after I've played next time..but Im 100% sure that last time it was 105 hours and now I've played like another 5 hours and its still 105.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 18, 2011)

Steam hours and official BFBC2 hour stats are two different things.  The BFBC2 stat servers are always slow updating, the more people play this game, the worse the stat update lag is.

I would love to post my BFBC2 stats in my sig, my k/d ratio is low ATM.  May add it to my siggy anyways.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

anyways how can I add  a BFBC2 signature.Im trying to add the ones from BC2 Stats Verse but it keep saying ivalid file..please help.

EDIT: yeah yeah Im still here   If Im not in the bed soon I'll be in trouble LOL


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, there have been 321 days, almost 46 weeks, since the official release.  Taking that into consideration, the 260 hours is probably closer to the mark, which would include all the single player, and time browsing for servers, between game loads, and time between spawns.

10,653 deaths multiplied by 15 second spawn time, not taking into account medic heals, is 44.4 hours.  It's starting to look like both figures could be correct.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 18, 2011)

Rado D said:


> anyways how can I add  a BFBC2 signature.Im trying to add the ones from BC2 Stats Verse but it keep saying ivalid file..please help.



I usually right click the sig, save it to the destop, reduce its weight to less than 15k, and upload it in the User CP.

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 18, 2011)

The hours rack up, I got like 320 hours in game and Steam shows me at 440 hours.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 18, 2011)

sorry just trying the signature thing

EDIT: Jesus finally!!!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 18, 2011)

Horray!!


----------



## majestic12 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hahahaha!!!  Finally made captain!!!  Does anyone know if there was a fix for the X52 joystick issues?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 18, 2011)

So after almost 3500 kills with my M60, I think it's time to set it aside, it's just been hit too hard and too many times with the bat o' nerfs. I have been using it for a while with this knowledge, mostly because it sounds like a hair on your chest mans gun, it doesn't fire bullets, but crudely made chunks of steel. But I'm finally accepting that the PKM is superior in all circumstances it seems, except maybe single round firing.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2011)

The PKM is beast. Usually when I do steal a Medic kit it's the PKM I get to use and I fond it pretty decent for single round firing but I prefer the PKM iron sights to the M60 sights. 
I try to avoid using my faviorite gun (AN-94) after renaming it the "rape laser" because it's just too damn good I almost feel dirty using it but I'm nowhere near 3500 kills with it yet.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys why EA servers are often down ??? Damn makes me angry !! 

Just bought Vietnam, the game is funny as hell more than BD 2 !!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 18, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> The PKM is beast. Usually when I do steal a Medic kit it's the PKM I get to use and I fond it pretty decent for single round firing but I prefer the PKM iron sights to the M60 sights.
> I try to avoid using my faviorite gun (AN-94) after renaming it the "rape laser" because it's just too damn good I almost feel dirty using it but I'm nowhere near 3500 kills with it yet.



The Iron Sights on the M60 sure are different. At first it's hard to adjust, but now I kinda prefer them, I know the PKM's are better ,basically like looking through a scope. But I got good with the M60's, almost 3500 kills and over 800 of those are headshots, with iron sights, they called me the sniper 

I have such a hard time using the AN, I prefer full auto that I can burst manually. I liked the XM8, but have moved onto the M416. The AN also doesn't suit my tastes for Iron sights, where as the M416 I can make more toobs of noobs.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whenever i use the PKM, i feel like a retarded marine. It sounds and looks ugly.

The iron sight of M60 makes you feel badassss.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The Iron Sights on the M60 sure are different. At first it's hard to adjust, but now I kinda prefer them, I know the PKM's are better ,basically like looking through a scope. But I got good with the M60's, almost 3500 kills and over 800 of those are headshots, with iron sights, they called me the sniper
> 
> I have such a hard time using the AN, I prefer full auto that I can burst manually. I liked the XM8, but have moved onto the M416. The AN also doesn't suit my tastes for Iron sights, where as the M416 I can make more toobs of noobs.



I do find the AN iron sights to be less functional than the m416 or AUG so when using the latter I always equip extra 40mm ammo. I find one of the most satisfying jobs of an assault player is to load out with extra 40mm smoke nades and effectively blind entire defending teams on Rush maps like Cold War. I guess once you're used to the m60 it's just insane (hence the nonstop nerfing).

In other news I did get a quad-kill on atacama last night. I was flying the Apache and a whole squad spawned and stayed grouped together. I almost lol'd out of my chair.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 18, 2011)

IM back whos up for beating down that server..

nevermind my right hand man kurgs just backed out he needs to get some sleep


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 18, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> IM back whos up for beating down that server..
> 
> nevermind my right hand man kurgs just backed out he needs to get some sleep



Ill join you around 2130hrs when I get off work


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry killer i go to bed around 2200... i gotta wake up at 0500 every morning


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Fun game tonight, lots of tickets, my game crashed so I'm now making Spaghetti and going to watch Burn Notice.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyways, I added my BFBC2 stats to my sig.  Sucks you have to manually update it yourself.  Site admins did that to reduce page loading time.

Kickass game, I play every class depending on the needs of the immediate situation in-game.  They are all about equally leveled so far as exp. points go.

Love using the main heavy tanks, the Abrams and the T-90 and the helicopters that actually move when you tell them to, the Apache and the Mi-28.  I'm the only person I have ever ridden with in either the tank or helicopter that actually kills people from the secondary weapon.  I don't understand that because it is easy to rack up kills from there the way I do it.  Blackhawk is useful for moving 5 people to great flanking position though.

My K/D ratio is slowly getting better now that I found awesome noob servers to play on.  Was playing against a ton of level 50 players early on and getting pwned, hence the low k/d ratio.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Anyways, I added my BFBC2 stats to my sig.  Sucks you have to manually update it yourself.  Site admins did that to reduce page loading time.
> 
> Kickass game, I play every class depending on the needs of the immediate situation in-game.  They are all about equally leveled so far as exp. points go.
> 
> ...


Mine has gone up and down by 5% both ways, but I never go higher or lower then that. I will tell you though if K/D ratio isn't important to you, then you will have a blast any way. I still love this game and sometimes everything just works out Great and you are in just the right frame of mind and you have a really good game, or two and it makes it all worth while. Being a good team mate makes you feel better about it too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

I only pay attention to k/d ratios when I'm winning or if I join the end of a round on a team already getting destroyed.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Mine has gone up and down by 5% both ways, but I never go higher or lower then that. I will tell you though if K/D ratio isn't important to you, then you will have a blast any way. I still love this game and sometimes everything just works out Great and you are in just the right frame of mind and you have a really good game, or two and it makes it all worth while. Being a good team mate makes you feel better about it too.



Very true my friend.we all care about KDR on some point,cos it looks nice when its good,but its the team work that matters the most.I hate when you run out of ammo in the midle of a tough firefight,there is a dozen of assaults but you have to run around like a chicken to shout into their faces to give you the godamn ammo,but somehow they just ignore..or when you start the round and everybody just mindlesly try to grab the vehicles so they can be somewhere first.and you try to run to joint the crew but they just dont care.If Im in a vehicle first and I see someone is taking my direction,I automatically stop cos I know they want to enter the vehicle too.I've even seen someone once in a teamchat to shout at someone to get out of his tank LOL...



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I only pay attention to k/d ratios when I'm winning or if I join the end of a round on a team already getting destroyed.



Man you have some great accurancy there.How you do it??


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 20, 2011)

K\D ratio will go up when you get to 50 and you know the game backwards and forwards.  Till then, look out for the 50s pwning you.  If I can find a great n00b server, I go off on everyone.  I got 8 knife kills in one round the other night, knife killed an entire squad.  8 people got killed in a house and I revived them all at once as a medic.  Then I play against upper level players and it all dissipates.

Everyone takes off when I press Q @ them telling them to let me in.  I always let someone else in when they ask.  I am very generous doling out ammo and health, you get medals and pins that way.  The more medals and pins you get, the faster you level.  Obviously, I'm going for all of them.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Man you have some great accurancy there.How you do it??



I think accuracy is calculated with all weapons and vehicles so killing a pilot and gunner with one rocket is 200% accuracy but I could be wrong. 

I also cheat.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I also cheat.



Do you???I mean seriously???


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 20, 2011)

i aint no never how been raped by a lvl 50 bitchass, i own everyone i play against, im only lvl 34 lvl's dont mean shit, i could start a private server bring 2 freinds in there and stat pad for 2 hrs and be lvl 50 , i bet that would make me absoltly awesome at the game, ive played every single bf game since 1942 including most of the mods for each version, skill comes from your brain not how long you play, yes playing does help but if you dont initially having it in  you, youll never be one of the greats


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> K\D ratio will go up when you get to 50 and you know the game backwards and forwards.  Till then, look out for the 50s pwning you.  If I can find a great n00b server, I go off on everyone.  I got 8 knife kills in one round the other night, knife killed an entire squad.  8 people got killed in a house and I revived them all at once as a medic.  Then I play against upper level players and it all dissipates.
> 
> Everyone takes off when I press Q @ them telling them to let me in.  I always let someone else in when they ask.  I am very generous doling out ammo and health, you get medals and pins that way.  The more medals and pins you get, the faster you level.  Obviously, I'm going for all of them.



if you don't know the game in and out by lvl 20, your doing it wrong.

kittensprinkles, I am sorry my large tube and impressive whoring skills make you drunk rage like a sailor being hustled at poker.

to all, TPU has reached the point of being entirely unfair, we need a rival clan or something. we clean out servers too easily. we end up server hopping. looking at our usual TS3 crew, we average ~1.5 KD collectively.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 20, 2011)

People aimbot against me all the time.  Those headshots come too easy and fast for them.  I've never even bothered googling aimbots for any game because that makes me that much less skilled.  I don't know what the point of PB is if people can still use aimbots.

If you have played other BF games, that is like coming in at a high level already.  I've never played any of them before except BF2 demo briefly, so no, I am not going to know everything by lvl 20.  I don't know everything in ANY game I've ever played, no matter how matter hours I've played.  If you do know everything like a supercomputer and have perfect understanding of EVERY scenario then you should never die and 100% accuracy.  Everyone is ALWAYS learning.  I'm not going to know it "in and out" either by level 20, there are way too many variables to learn to have mastery of EVERY situation by level 20, if 50.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 20, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> if you don't know the game in and out by lvl 20, your doing it wrong.



So shall I feel ashamend Lieutenant? 
Cos Im lvl 30 and I just cant fly the damn chopper and I also cant shoot a shit with those low-firerate sniper rifles.yesterday I was trying to get the SPECAT pins for the sniper rifle and I felt like Im going to throw the computer out of the window.I was neither able to kill 8 people with it in a round or pull a 5 kill streak.my god...


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> People aimbot against me all the time.  Those headshots come too easy and fast for them.  I've never even bothered googling aimbots for any game because that makes me that much less skilled.  I don't know what the point of PB is if people can still use aimbots.
> 
> If you have played other BF games, that is like coming in at a high level already.  I've never played any of them before except BF2 demo briefly, so no, I am not going to know everything by lvl 20.  I don't know everything in ANY game I've ever played, no matter how matter hours I've played.  If you do know everything like a supercomputer and have perfect understanding of EVERY scenario then you should never die and 100% accuracy.  Everyone is ALWAYS learning.  I'm not going to know it "in and out" either by level 20, there are way too many variables to learn to have mastery of EVERY situation by level 20, if 50.



first, I seriously doubt you are running into that many aimbots. their score would be very obvious. there are many legit players that maintain KD's above 2.0. what seems to you to be inhuman is actually DICE's POS latency checker. what you see is very different from what your enemy sees, and neither of you see WTF the server is actually doing. this leads to inconsistent hit detection, especially if you have sketchy internet. (talk to crazy if you want to hear this in excruciating detail)


knowing the game in and out has nothing to do with 100% accuracy or mastering every possible situation. it's about a learning curve. first you have to analyze and understand the maps and how they flow through a match. this takes about 6 rounds per map for me. when you go through a map that you've played before, remember where you went when on the other team, chances are someone thinks like you. understanding the map is one of the biggest advantages you can have.

there is such a thing as luck in a game, a perfect KD is impossible even for a hacker. you WILL die. the important part is to think about what your doing and ask yourself "will this get me killed" and weigh it against "will this help me/my team" 

remember rank means nothing. I can get on my second soldier and go into a "noob server" as much as I want. in fact, I would recommend playing on high ranked servers, watch how a good player playes, and try t mimic them. better yet, jump on with us on TS or Xfire, and watch how we play.

**edit**


Rado D said:


> So shall I feel ashamend Lieutenant?
> Cos Im lvl 30 and I just cant fly the damn chopper and I also cant shoot a shit with those low-firerate sniper rifles.yesterday I was trying to get the SPECAT pins for the sniper rifle and I felt like Im going to throw the computer out of the window.I was neither able to kill 8 people with it in a round or pull a 5 kill streak.my god...




part of learning the game is learning your strong points. I can't snipe in any game period. I just suck. but my recon KD is 1.3 (the lowest of the four, but still not bad) try using m95 with magnum and red dot. once you get used to the style, its a lot of fun. (m95 has 50% accuracy for me, second only to Gustav) 

as far as the chopper, in an empty server and practice. scoring is disabled in all ranked empty servers, so it wont hurt your kd. trust me, to get good takes a lot of time or a lot of talent. I have spent tens of hours flying by myself since bf2. just takes practice.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm decent with sniper rifle in games where you move slow to moderate speed.  Games like UT III, forget it, although I keep shooting at them with it when I can to improve.  The hard part for me in BFBC2's sniper rifle is the downward slope of the bullets trajectory.  It is SO much easier to adjust when you fire tank shells because the shell makes an explosion when it hits and you can watch it from the time it leaves the cannon to the point of impact.  The sniper rifle however, I have no idea where that hits and I can't see the bullet so I am having to make an educated guess as to where it is supposed to be hitting.

The chopper is brutal because it is so ultra touchy, it is so easy to go careening just for pushing the mouse a few centimeters too far one way.  I jump in the chopper every chance I get, no matter how much I crash and burn to improve.

As for aimbots, people are turning around and getting one shot off to the head for a kill when they don't even know I am there, all this happening in a split second.  That reeks of aimbot.  I've played games where the opponent warps around, which makes me furious when I had the kill.  Nobody is warping when I get instakilled by these people.

There are so many nooks and crannies to the maps, I am constantly finding more flanking points no matter how many times I play through.

I thought having 100% accuracy and never dying was part and parcel of being uber.  I sure enjoy coming as close as possible to that.

Seems like the good players are pwning me, it's hard to find someone that really knows what they are doing on my team.  Thank god for the noob servers so I can get in and do damage.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> to all, TPU has reached the point of being entirely unfair, we need a rival clan or something. we clean out servers too easily. we end up server hopping. looking at our usual TS3 crew, we average ~1.5 KD collectively.



I remember when I had my server up, I get off work at like 3am and I would come home and hop on. And usually I would actually go and looking to die, because I would be crushing these guys and if they think a server mod is cheating they will leave.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 20, 2011)

i once had a 92% acc with the m2 cg and a 45% with the m24 with red dot its funny to rush a building with a m24 and red dot 1 shot some1
btw m2good4u


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I'm decent with sniper rifle in games where you move slow to moderate speed.  Games like UT III, forget it, although I keep shooting at them with it when I can to improve.  The hard part for me in BFBC2's sniper rifle is the downward slope of the bullets trajectory.  It is SO much easier to adjust when you fire tank shells because the shell makes an explosion when it hits and you can watch it from the time it leaves the cannon to the point of impact.  The sniper rifle however, I have no idea where that hits and I can't see the bullet so I am having to make an educated guess as to where it is supposed to be hitting.



When you shoot the sniper rifle, push the button down and hold it down.  This will keep you scoped in after you shoot and you can hopefully see where the bullet impacts.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Do you???I mean seriously???



Ummmm not not really. I just keep my mouse surface clean and run an ok PC, add  semi-decent hand eye coordination and 20/20 vision and.... my accuracy still isnt that high. I think I just have an easy time compensating for the crap hit detection in this game. Where some players complain about trailing hitboxes on moving players I just naturally aim behind the players. 

Also this game has a dumb way of calculating accuracy. These are the only weapons I have with more than 100 kills. Clearly this is not an average of 49%

Name		Accuracy
AN-94 	21.17 %
M16A2	18.41 %
M416		21.69 %
VSS   	20.40 %
GOL   	43.45 %
Stg.77  	24.44 %
SVU   	33.90 %
UMP-45	23.94 %
AKS-74U 	19.89 %
M1911 	23.72 %
M14		27.98 %
PP-2000 	21.15 %
USAS-12    17.68 %


Also: What TS3 is everyone playing on? I cant get into the TPU TS3 server and Haru's is always empty. I've been trying to find where people are but I'm failing miserably If you don't want to play with me you can just say so.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well Reayth and I are back to playing so please add us to your friendlists

TheMailMan78
Reayth

If you have played with us before then you know what to expect.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

I will add you tonight.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I've been trying to find where people are but I'm failing miserably If you don't want to play with me you can just say so.



lol, gave me a chuckle


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I've been trying to find where people are but I'm failing miserably If you don't want to play with me you can just say so.



I'm on all the time. Always willing to squad up with you! We have had some really good matches, but the last 3 we ended up in horrible matches...Just pure meat grinders on the losing team


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 20, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I'm on all the time. Always willing to squad up with you! We have had some really good matches, but the last 3 we ended up in horrible matches...Just pure meat grinders on the losing team



Whats your BC2 and Steam name?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 20, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> When you shoot the sniper rifle, push the button down and hold it down.  This will keep you scoped in after you shoot and you can hopefully see where the bullet impacts.



Matters which Rifle you use, I put down the M95 because you can't do that with it. Or maybe I'm brain damaged, but it sure seemed like you could not hold up the scope after firing.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 20, 2011)

im going with brain damaged


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats your BC2 and Steam name?



It is the same "ZenZimZaliben". Feel free to add me! 

Just an FYI.

I rarely play rush and am not a rush type player, meaning super aggressive. I tend to be a medium range player. I will always try to capture and hold points though but carefully. I am a team player unless my team is the type that just throws themselves on the enemies bayonets.

A few maps, like oasis, I will play shotgun rush style.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I'm on all the time. Always willing to squad up with you! We have had some really good matches, but the last 3 we ended up in horrible matches...Just pure meat grinders on the losing team




Yeah it was ugly the last few rounds I found you in. Do you have a TS3 or Vent server you use? Often when I do see you online your server is full and a number of them haven't had a queue available.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Yeah it was ugly the last few rounds I found you in. Do you have a TS3 or Vent server you use? Often when I do see you online your server is full and a number of them haven't had a queue available.



I am usually on Haru's when I am playing.  We normally play around 9 to 10 PM.  No one is usually there during the day because of school or work.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

I think 9-10pm your time is 6-7pm my time. I remember we were all playing quite a bit just before xmas but after getting back from Holidays I can't seem to hook up with anyone. 

I usually check Haru's server before I login.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> People aimbot against me all the time.  Those headshots come too easy and fast for them.  I've never even bothered googling aimbots for any game because that makes me that much less skilled.  I don't know what the point of PB is if people can still use aimbots.
> 
> If you have played other BF games, that is like coming in at a high level already.  I've never played any of them before except BF2 demo briefly, so no, I am not going to know everything by lvl 20.  I don't know everything in ANY game I've ever played, no matter how matter hours I've played.  If you do know everything like a supercomputer and have perfect understanding of EVERY scenario then you should never die and 100% accuracy.  Everyone is ALWAYS learning.  I'm not going to know it "in and out" either by level 20, there are way too many variables to learn to have mastery of EVERY situation by level 20, if 50.



It also depends on how serious you are. I do it for fun and don't ever get worked up over a game situation. My son who on the other hand takes everything in a game very seriously, and he is top dog about 80% of the games he plays. It doesn't matter the game of platform. He tears it up. So if you are looking to be like Marine was talking about and like my son does take it serious , if you are just looking to have a little bit of fun for an hour every other night or so, then chill like me and don't sweat the small shit.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I think 9-10pm your time is 6-7pm my time. I remember we were all playing quite a bit just before xmas but after getting back from Holidays I can't seem to hook up with anyone.
> 
> I usually check Haru's server before I login.



Is that the listing for his server or does it have a different name and if so , What ?
I haven't seen a TPU person in months.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Is that the listing for his server or does it have a different name and if so , What ?
> I haven't seen a TPU person in months.



Teamspeak info (current)
IP: 208.100.9.177:4372 

This is the TS3 server info that Haru has put up for a while.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Teamspeak info (current)
> IP: 208.100.9.177:4372
> 
> This is the TS3 server info that Haru has put up for a while.



Thanks, I have jumped on a few times lately and there is no one on. 
Of course it is 10 or 11 pm Mountain time.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Also: What TS3 is everyone playing on? I cant get into the TPU TS3 server and Haru's is always empty. I've been trying to find where people are but I'm failing miserably If you don't want to play with me you can just say so.





boise49ers said:


> Thanks, I have jumped on a few times lately and there is no one on.
> Of course it is 10 or 11 pm Mountain time.



the past week has been good for the TS3. I often can't get on until after 1am east  (work) but at that point there are usually 4-6 of us and we have a good time till around 3am east.



T3kl0rd said:


> As for aimbots, people are turning around and getting one shot off to the head for a kill when they don't even know I am there, all this happening in a split second. That reeks of aimbot. I've played games where the opponent warps around, which makes me furious when I had the kill. Nobody is warping when I get instakilled by these people.



talk to crazy on TS. this isn't aimbot (well usually anyway) the game hates you. it will seem as if you got one shot killed by the weakest gun in the game, when in fact they were frustrated cause on their screen it took a full magazine to kill you.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> It also depends on how serious you are. I do it for fun and don't ever get worked up over a game situation. My son who on the other hand takes everything in a game very seriously, and he is top dog about 80% of the games he plays. It doesn't matter the game of platform. He tears it up. So if you are looking to be like Marine was talking about and like my son does take it serious , if you are just looking to have a little bit of fun for an hour every other night or so, then chill like me and don't sweat the small shit.


I'm looking to be the best in every game I play relative to how much time I spend on that specific game actually playing and improving.  Success is measured differently for different people.  Someone that is new to video games isn't going to go gangbusters on people in BFBC2 online.  I have some experience with online action gaming, so I hope to at least perform well against people of similar experience as me or rank.  Not hoping for miracles against high ranking people that have many hours playing and seem to pilot the helicopter with ease.  I have fun being serious at the same time but I'm not going to bitch and rant in the chatbox like so many noobs do cuz that is poor sportsmanship and the problem is those people suck and need to improve.



Black Haru said:


> talk to crazy on TS. this isn't aimbot (well usually anyway) the game hates you. it will seem as if you got one shot killed by the weakest gun in the game, when in fact they were frustrated cause on their screen it took a full magazine to kill you.


I was on TS last night and no one else was.  I may have played against some of you already and didn't know it.

I'm getting one hit instakilled by people with handguns.  They aren't even looking at my head in the animation.  They spin around at the last second, pointing at the ground and BOOM, instakill headshot.  That is why I prefer running up to people and ninjr'ing them with my knife, no retaliation.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 21, 2011)

i only care about K/D ratio when I play Recon, the other classes i'm all about supporting the squad/teammates.  Right now I am going through the Medic unlocks, and MAN points are easy !!  Reviving and healing my mates usually enables me to get top 5 score in the server i'm in, if not an Ace Pin or Gold Squad Pin.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 21, 2011)

Funny video


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 21, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Funny video



Hell yeah!!He got what he deserved


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 21, 2011)

Awesome video.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 21, 2011)

That video is great. So many times i have wanted to do that!

GG Tonigh! Had 4 TPU'ers. With all us on the same team it was way to easy.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 21, 2011)

*Teamspeak*

I just want to know how to play team speak with out echoing you guys out. 
Play tomorrwo would be great about this time. Just trying to figure this shit out. Glad to see you don't flame the bad players  You will take any class you want unless it is sniper. I hate that class.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just want to know how to play team speak with out echoing you guys out.
> Play tomorrwo would be great about this time. Just trying to figure this shit out. Glad to see you don't flame the bad players  You will take any class you want unless it is sniper. I hate that class.



set it to push to talk. turn your speakers down or use headphones.


----------



## travva (Jan 21, 2011)

whats the ts server everyone is using these days?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> set it to push to talk. turn your speakers down or use headphones.



Got'r done. Been burglarizing tonight. I have this weird feeling about interrupting a conversation though. My set up is DD and I like the sound a lot. I may just play with TS and listen and only talk when I need something. I need to get my mike away from my Center channel speaker , that would help. Were you guys all on the same server tonight ? Sounded like two games going on. The one thing I shy ed away from was the fact I kind of suck, but you guys don't seem to be bothered by it. Tomorrow I will be drinking and then my K/D really drops.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 21, 2011)

travva said:


> whats the ts server everyone is using these days?



Black Haru's server. The details are in his sig.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2011)

Teamspeak info (current)
IP: 208.100.9.177:4372


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 21, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Funny video



Seems they took the video down


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 22, 2011)

Purchased SPECACT kit DLC.  One of those DLCs that is already coded in the game that you unlock when you purchase the rights to the key like the SF IV costumes.  Should help me get to 50 quicker hence my purchase.  Cost me more than the game did.

BTW, the level grind isn't as bad if you go for all pins and achievements, FYI.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Purchased SPECACT kit DLC.  One of those DLCs that is already coded in the game that you unlock when you purchase the rights to the key like the SF IV costumes.  Should help me get to 50 quicker hence my purchase.  Cost me more than the game did.
> 
> BTW, the level grind isn't as bad if you go for all pins and achievements, FYI.



I have all pins/achievements that I intend to ever get. 

in the later levels its all about getting stars on guns for points.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 22, 2011)

Highway thanks for all the help tonight, and any I played with. First time I got into the team speak thing. I really sucked, but getting the 
keys and shit down didn't help. The rest who were there here is my user name weird yes , but that was the first thing they said to use 
when this  this started they said to do with the TPU. Can I change it and not lose all my shit? I did enjoy the TS though. 
{TPU}Idaho
Oh shit I just realized I was converting movies off a DVD while playing. That may have played into my suckage , and the 10 beers


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Purchased SPECACT kit DLC.  One of those DLCs that is already coded in the game that you unlock when you purchase the rights to the key like the SF IV costumes.  Should help me get to 50 quicker hence my purchase.  Cost me more than the game did.
> 
> BTW, the level grind isn't as bad if you go for all pins and achievements, FYI.



I'm sorry for my ignorance but how does it help exactly? isn't it just skins?

I purchased BF:BC2 for 6.67$ or something, and Vietnam + SPECTAT + Miror'd Edge + Sim City 4 for something like 12$  Viva the holidays!


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2011)

I was wondering that as well.  I don't think it really does.
Had some good rounds tonight, got an ace.  It helps when Highway, Haru and Crazy aren't on the other team.
On a side note, I have found that my TPU tag doesn't show up when auto login is enabled?  Is that the case, or am I all wet?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I was wondering that as well.  I don't think it really does.
> Had some good rounds tonight, got an ace.  It helps when Highway, Haru and Crazy aren't on the other team.
> On a side note, I have found that my TPU tag doesn't show up when auto login is enabled?  Is that the case, or am I all wet?



Auto login removes tags.  No one knows why, just don't use auto login.  The 2 seconds it saves you is no biggy.

And welcome to the fold Idaho.  Hope to see you on more.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> BTW, the level grind isn't as bad if you go for all pins and achievements, FYI.



You say the level grind at 18 isn't bad... try 30+. I'm at Rank 48 right now and I have in like 330 game hours... And I am a pretty damn high scorer.



n-ster said:


> I'm sorry for my ignorance but how does it help exactly? isn't it just skins?
> 
> I purchased BF:BC2 for 6.67$ or something, and Vietnam + SPECTAT + Miror'd Edge + Sim City 4 for something like 12$  Viva the holidays!



With that DLC you get the gold guns, which is the last gun for each kit, which personally all of them are pretty garbage, but if you don't have much unlocked, then it might help.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 22, 2011)

I am lvl 4~5 so definitively would help me lol... Haven't had time to play really since I bought SPECTAT and Vietnam. Too busy, and when I'm not I'm on NBA 2K11 and replaying assassin's creed II on PC ( I alread played it on PS3)


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You say the level grind at 18 isn't bad... try 30+. I'm at Rank 48 right now and I have in like 330 game hours... And I am a pretty damn high scorer.
> 
> 
> 
> With that DLC you get the gold guns, which is the last gun for each kit, which personally all of them are pretty garbage, but if you don't have much unlocked, then it might help.



I rather like the last guns in the classes. none of them are my favorite, but they are decent.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 22, 2011)

BI BI BI BI BI BI BIRDS THE WORD!!!!!!!!!......

meh who cares about lvl they dont dictate anything, if i could have mine say 0 and stil have all my unlocks i could care less


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You say the level grind at 18 isn't bad... try 30+. I'm at Rank 48 right now and I have in like 330 game hours... And I am a pretty damn high scorer.


I didn't say the grind wasn't bad, I said it isn't AS bad with the pins and insignias.

I'll take lvl 50 AND all unlocks.

The hardest ones to obtain are the 6 and 8 kill streak pins and insignias, probably have to grind for those in later levels towards 50.  Most likely I will be earning those last.

SPECACT gives you more pins and insignias to boost through leveling faster.  The guns it gives you are nice too.  The skins are cool.

It shows me as having 1 sniper headshot and I have WAY more than that, at least 10 I estimate.  What is going on?  It isn't updating them either.

What is the name of BlackHaru's server?  I can't find it with just the IP address.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I rather like the last guns in the classes. none of them are my favorite, but they are decent.



Thats how I feel about them too, they aren't the worst, but not the best. The M16A2 is worse than the XM8, M416, and AN-94 for the most part, takes too many bullets to kill, nice stable shot though. Same case with the MG3 vs the PKM. The M95 is garbage compared the the M24 and the GOL, The UMP isn't bad, but I still feel the PP2000 is better.



Marineborn said:


> BI BI BI BI BI BI BIRDS THE WORD!!!!!!!!!......
> 
> meh who cares about lvl they dont dictate anything, if i could have mine say 0 and stil have all my unlocks i could care less



It's ba ba ba ba, and your like a level 0, get some skill. 



T3kl0rd said:


> I didn't say the grind wasn't bad, I said it isn't AS bad with the pins and insignias.
> 
> The hardest ones to obtain are the 6 and 8 kill streak pins and insignias, probably have to grind for those in later levels towards 50.  Most likely I will be earning those last.
> 
> ...



Of course it's not as bad, they are points after all, but I'm just saying, ranks under 30 are easy, after that its a big hill. Also the pins from SPECACT won't help that much. Like using the M16A2 gold and getting a kill streak, you won't get its kill streak pin and the normal assault one. Still only get 1 pin for same points. You do get the 5000 point pins for 100 kills, but only can unlock those once, and when your next level is a few million points away, 5000 isnt much only once.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats how I feel about them too, they aren't the worst, but not the best. The M16A2 is worse than the XM8, M416, and AN-94 for the most part, takes too many bullets to kill, nice stable shot though. Same case with the MG3 vs the PKM. The M95 is garbage compared the the M24 and the GOL, The UMP isn't bad, but I still feel the PP2000 is better.


SPECACT versions aren't bad IMO.  If you purchase SPECACT and use the weaps from lvl 1, they will help immensely.  They are nice at my level.  M95 should be more powerful since it is supposed to be .50 cal, 1-2 body shots should be lethal.  I like SPECACT MG3 a lot, nice rate of fire.  If you look at the stat spreadsheet on the first page of this thread, all the weaps are fairly balanced.  That is good since there is a bronze star insignia for earning bronze in all of them.  I prefer the fully automatic weaps to the burst fire ones for body shots.





1Kurgan1 said:


> It's ba ba ba ba, and your like a level 0, get some skill.


Transfer those real life armed services skills to the game, soldier.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Of course it's not as bad, they are points after all, but I'm just saying, ranks under 30 are easy, after that its a big hill. Also the pins from SPECACT won't help that much. Like using the M16A2 gold and getting a kill streak, you won't get its kill streak pin and the normal assault one. Still only get 1 pin for same points. You do get the 5000 point pins for 100 kills, but only can unlock those once, and when your next level is a few million points away, 5000 isnt much only once.


If you don't find some noob servers to level up on, it is real slooooow leveling getting pwned constantly by 30-50s.  It will make a lot folks want to quit, a lot probably have.  The most points between levels is less than 300,000.  Even if the 10-20K point insignias are not as effective leveling at higher levels, I'll take it any day over whatever you would normally earn without it at higher levels.  Each SPECACT weap has it's own kill streak pin, 5 kills.  They count towards the default efficiency pins as well.  SPECACT has it's own efficiency pins also, at 8 kills each class.  20K points total for the SPECACT insignias, not pins.  I'll take the 20K bonus, thanks.  It's also cool to collect if your goal is collecting all pins and insignias, like me.  Hope Steam puts Vietnam on sale soon so I can go for those as well.  Not quite worth $15 IMO.

I was looking at the wrong stat for headshots.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 22, 2011)

lol me on kurgs are pretty much on par with each other, we can usually take on a whole other team single handily as long as our team sux and makes enough distractions and keeps throwing corpses


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll have to test ur skills someday on the server.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I'll have to test ur skills someday on the server.



sounds good man, add me in bc2, Marineborn


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> SPECACT versions aren't bad IMO.  If you purchase SPECACT and use the weaps from lvl 1, they will help immensely.  They are nice at my level.  M95 should be more powerful since it is supposed to be .50 cal, 1-2 body shots should be lethal.  I like SPECACT MG3 a lot, nice rate of fire.  If you look at the stat spreadsheet on the first page of this thread, all the weaps are fairly balanced.  That is good since there is a bronze star insignia for earning bronze in all of them.  I prefer the fully automatic weaps to the burst fire ones for body shots.



Yeah, none of them are bad weapons, but they are the same as the end guns you get anyways. Just other weapons you unlock are a better choice for all kits. And I do agree with full auto weapons, its why I use the M416 as Assault.



T3kl0rd said:


> If you don't find some noob servers to level up on, it is real slooooow leveling getting pwned constantly by 30-50s.  It will make a lot folks want to quit, a lot probably have.  The most points between levels is less than 300,000.  Even if the 10-20K point insignias are not as effective leveling at higher levels, I'll take it any day over whatever you would normally earn without it at higher levels.  Each SPECACT weap has it's own kill streak pin, 5 kills.  They count towards the default efficiency pins as well.  SPECACT has it's own efficiency pins also, at 8 kills each class.  20K points total for the SPECACT insignias, not pins.  I'll take the 20K bonus, thanks.  It's also cool to collect if your goal is collecting all pins and insignias, like me.  Hope Steam puts Vietnam on sale soon so I can go for those as well.  Not quite worth $15 IMO.
> 
> I was looking at the wrong stat for headshots.



Psh, I didn't use noob servers and I didn't get pwned during 30s or 40s. Also, the difference between ranks may only reach 300,000, it takes 5.4 million to reach 50, and consider that my Score Per Minute is 223, which is about 70 higher than yours and im at 344 hours and not level 50 yet, like I said, 5k points just isn't much. Getting Ace/Gold Squad, Revive, Ammo, kill streak pins is where the real points are at. I've got 344 hours and 284 Ace Pins, that comes out to 56,800 points. Also 449 Gold Squad thats 89,800. I never said 20k extra points is a bad thing, like you seem to think I said. I mean that out of 5.4 million, 20k just isn't much, I wouldn't buy Specact for the pins to help reach 50, I would buy it for the Camo (which I have).

I see the specact pins are only kills in a row now, so I guess they do add together, it is nice, but over all other guns are better choices, I'd rather use those and just over all kill more people and make more points. Though I do have 29 of them with the UMP in 12 hours time, so not that hard to come by, about 2x an hour 8 kill streaks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 23, 2011)

It was fun playing with you guys for the small amount of time I could. My damn cold is kicking my ass and I'm having a hard time doing much of anything right now.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Psh, I didn't use noob servers and I didn't get pwned during 30s or 40s. Also, the difference between ranks may only reach 300,000, it takes 5.4 million to reach 50, and consider that my Score Per Minute is 223, which is about 70 higher than yours and im at 344 hours and not level 50 yet, like I said, 5k points just isn't much. Getting Ace/Gold Squad, Revive, Ammo, kill streak pins is where the real points are at. I've got 344 hours and 284 Ace Pins, that comes out to 56,800 points. Also 449 Gold Squad thats 89,800. I never said 20k extra points is a bad thing, like you seem to think I said. I mean that out of 5.4 million, 20k just isn't much, I wouldn't buy Specact for the pins to help reach 50, I would buy it for the Camo (which I have).



The best way I've found to get to level 50 is to get at least one gold star on every weapon. If you get one gold on every weapon, it gives you around 450k points, factoring in kills and rewards. It takes a few days, but it's good for two high levels (ex. 42 to 44). Then go for plats and that's that.  Oh, and get all the insignias as well, that helps a bunch.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yesterday I finally got my first Road Kill with the UAV, it was entertaining, the man bunny hopped, but it did not save him.



blu3flannel said:


> The best way I've found to get to level 50 is to get at least one gold star on every weapon. If you get one gold on every weapon, it gives you around 450k points, factoring in kills and rewards. It takes a few days, but it's good for two high levels (ex. 42 to 44). Then go for plats and that's that.  Oh, and get all the insignias as well, that helps a bunch.



Yeah, that would be a decent help if you are good with each weapon. I don't think I could do it, at least not with all Sniper Rifles.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yesterday I finally got my first Road Kill with the UAV, it was entertaining, the man bunny hopped, but it did not save him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that would be a decent help if you are good with each weapon. I don't think I could do it, at least not with all Sniper Rifles.



Just stick a 4x scope on there, run into combat and shoot everyone. I did that for the SV98, M24 and the GOL and got platinum pretty easily. M95 is much harder though. The most annoying guns to gold were the pump-action shotguns. Running into the middle of everything with one of those is almost stupid.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2011)

So I been saying for a long time I felt something was up. I ran damn near 2.0 KDR for 4 months, then it dropped like a rock to 1.5, yet my SPM remained the same, and I actually killed more people per minute. All of a sudden R28 rolls around and I'm just raping, getting 4.0 and 5.0 a lot now, look at this little chart, looks like something has changed?







Look at how steep it's climbing, steeper than it fell. (The yellow line)



blu3flannel said:


> Just stick a 4x scope on there, run into combat and shoot everyone. I did that for the SV98, M24 and the GOL and got platinum pretty easily. M95 is much harder though. The most annoying guns to gold were the pump-action shotguns. Running into the middle of everything with one of those is almost stupid.



I'm not a fan of 4x, but maybe the best choice for mid range fights. I been tempted to go red dot and try and go around body shotting people. I don't know if I have golded any pump action shottys, but I usually use them with slugs and at mid range its just devesating, I usually do pretty good with them.


----------



## burtram (Jan 24, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Just stick a 4x scope on there, run into combat and shoot everyone. I did that for the SV98, M24 and the GOL and got platinum pretty easily. M95 is much harder though. The most annoying guns to gold were the pump-action shotguns. Running into the middle of everything with one of those is almost stupid.



I love putting short scopes on the sniper rifles, mostly the SV98 and the M95, depending on the level. Also, I found the pump shotguns were my first to get platinum with (after hand grenades), they are so easy to kill with, it's ridiculous.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I been saying for a long time I felt something was up. I ran damn near 2.0 KDR for 4 months, then it dropped like a rock to 1.5, yet my SPM remained the same, and I actually killed more people per minute. All of a sudden R28 rolls around and I'm just raping, getting 4.0 and 5.0 a lot now, look at this little chart, looks like something has changed?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110123/Capture014.jpg
> 
> ...



Actually, yeah, a red dot scope is even better, depending on the map. I did all of my rifles that way, including the M14. The best, though, is the VSS because you can treat it as a submachine gun.

EDIT: As for the KDR thing, that's really weird. Mine is still recovering from when I had just switched from console to PC, so I can't really empathize with you.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 24, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> It was fun playing with you guys for the small amount of time I could. My damn cold is kicking my ass and I'm having a hard time doing much of anything right now.



Yeah wiping off your monitor isn't fun at all. Allergy season 
is a pain when I'm on the computer


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Actually, yeah, a red dot scope is even better, depending on the map. I did all of my rifles that way, including the M14. The best, though, is the VSS because you can treat it as a submachine gun.
> 
> EDIT: As for the KDR thing, that's really weird. Mine is still recovering from when I had just switched from console to PC, so I can't really empathize with you.



Yeah, thats the only way I use the VSS, SVU, or T88, those I use more often like that than tradional sniper weapons.

And heres my history table






My SPM has never changed, my Kills Per Hour has gone up, My skill Level has gone up (I'm at like 550 right now, was way up at 650 2 days ago). But right around September there was random servers (not every server) where I would run across 1 or 2 guys that are impossible to sneak up on. And I'm damn sneaky, I mean everytime they would 180. The end of November there was a patch and for a week it felt fixed, then it went back to being the same. And once again it feels like it did when the game first came out. Also not all of those hours were this month, bfbcs hasn't updated in a while, this months KDR is over 2.0, but it averaged in a large clump with last months stats.

At this rate I should be back to 2.0 in no time.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, none of them are bad weapons, but they are the same as the end guns you get anyways. Just other weapons you unlock are a better choice for all kits. And I do agree with full auto weapons, its why I use the M416 as Assault.


They aren't the same, the stat bars are different and they are tweeked from the ones you unlock in-game in addition to the different camo on the guns themselves.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Psh, I didn't use noob servers and I didn't get pwned during 30s or 40s.


  You didn't get pwned BY the 30's or 40's or you didn't get pwned DURING YOUR 30's and 40's ranks?  Big difference.  





1Kurgan1 said:


> Also, the difference between ranks may only reach 300,000, it takes 5.4 million to reach 50, and consider that my Score Per Minute is 223, which is about 70 higher than yours and im at 344 hours and not level 50 yet, like I said, 5k points just isn't much. Getting Ace/Gold Squad, Revive, Ammo, kill streak pins is where the real points are at. I've got 344 hours and 284 Ace Pins, that comes out to 56,800 points. Also 449 Gold Squad thats 89,800. I never said 20k extra points is a bad thing, like you seem to think I said. I mean that out of 5.4 million, 20k just isn't much, I wouldn't buy Specact for the pins to help reach 50, I would buy it for the Camo (which I have).


Like the others stated, the gold stars make a huge difference, platinum as well in addition to what you are talking about.



1Kurgan1 said:


> I see the specact pins are only kills in a row now, so I guess they do add together, it is nice, but over all other guns are better choices, I'd rather use those and just over all kill more people and make more points. Though I do have 29 of them with the UMP in 12 hours time, so not that hard to come by, about 2x an hour 8 kill streaks.


5 kills in a row and 8 kills per round with the gold SPECACT weaps.  I'm going for bronze in all weaps to get the insignia.  M95 isn't that tough as long as you hit the head like you should.  With slow reload time, it is for people that have the bullet downward slope trajectory down cold.

Another cool thing about the SPECACT skins is it makes you like you are special forces and everyone else is standard armed services.  That's really cool if your game backs it up.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 24, 2011)

So, after having preordered this game, and having it on release day, I actually just started playing online. 

So yeah, I suck really bad. .28 k/d so far.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jan 24, 2011)

Wile E said:


> So, after having preordered this game, and having it on release day, I actually just started playing online.
> 
> So yeah, I suck really bad. .28 k/d so far.


Practice makes perfect.  You are playing against BF vets that have played other BF games, so stick to the n00b servers for now.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> They aren't the same, the stat bars are different and they are tweeked from the ones you unlock in-game in addition to the different camo on the guns themselves.



Nope, those stat bars are exactly the same as their normal variations. Also testing with them shows the same patterns. With the exact same time in my MG3 as normal and Speact they were within 2 kills of each other. And others observed the samething. The one gun with different stats is the MG3, but if you compare, somehow they got mixed up, it has the exact stats of the MG36, but it's still the MG3, for some reason it shows the wrong stats on the bars, thats all.



T3kl0rd said:


> You didn't get pwned BY the 30's or 40's or you didn't get pwned DURING YOUR 30's and 40's ranks?  Big difference.  Like the others stated, the gold stars make a huge difference, platinum as well in addition to what you are talking about.



There wasn't 30's and 40's when I started. But if I restarted, I wouldn't get pwned by 30's or 40's, might hurt a little bit, but the PKM is the best Medic weapon (1st weapon), the XM8 is one of the better Assault Weapons (I think 2nd unlock), the M24 is one of the best Recon weapons (1st weapon), and the 1st 2 engi weapons aren't too bad.

And I do agree that if you want to gold each weapon, that makes a huge difference, but you could never plat each weapon by 50, unless you go no team points.



T3kl0rd said:


> 5 kills in a row and 8 kills per round with the gold SPECACT weaps.  I'm going for bronze in all weaps to get the insignia.  M95 isn't that tough as long as you hit the head like you should.  With slow reload time, it is for people that have the bullet downward slope trajectory down cold.



Yeah, the M95 does hit like a hammer, but it's time to load a new shell into the chamber is so slow, its reload time is slow, and it's the only Recon weapon that you can't hold the scope up after you shoot. Recons the class I play the least, I'm an action kinda guy, cap flags, knife people, revive people, sitting and watching is boring.



T3kl0rd said:


> Another cool thing about the SPECACT skins is it makes you like you are special forces and everyone else is standard armed services.  That's really cool if your game backs it up.



Thats mostly why I got it. Although I might be the only one who liked the Red Hat Medics for the Russians, to me it was like a "here I am, come and get me!"


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Bad Company 2 Parody 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULbZUoPN5BU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Seen that a few days ago, made me laugh, too bad they made it on console.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jan 24, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Stats issue fix Tuesday-25th-January



> Battlefield Bad Company 2.
> Maintenance work on Tuesday.
> Posted by. Luis Dias
> 
> ...



==================================================

Related background:  Another classic Kalms post:

The stats system - a performance perspective



> What follows is a description of how the stats backend functions for BFBC2, what happens during high load, and what we are doing to resolve it. Consider it a peek 'under the hood' of BFBC2.
> 
> 
> *System overview*
> ...


----------



## lemode (Jan 24, 2011)

thought about reinstalling this game last night and trying out vietnam but i decided against it.

i'm already bored with monday night combat which is bad since today is it's 'official' PC launch day. but i guess i will just be patient and wait till they add the packs for level moding etc so i can mess with that and play other peoples maps.

thank god dead space 2 is released tomorrow & rift is out in march which i will most likely play


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2011)

lemode said:


> thought about reinstalling this game last night and trying out vietnam but i decided against it.
> 
> i'm already bored with monday night combat which is bad since today is it's 'official' PC launch day. but i guess i will just be patient and wait till they add the packs for level moding etc so i can mess with that and play other peoples maps.
> 
> thank god dead space 2 is released tomorrow & rift is out in march which i will most likely play



When did they say they would allow level modding?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 24, 2011)

lemode said:


> thought about reinstalling this game last night and trying out vietnam but i decided against it.
> 
> i'm already bored with monday night combat which is bad since today is it's 'official' PC launch day. but i guess i will just be patient and wait till they add the packs for level moding etc so i can mess with that and play other peoples maps.
> 
> thank god dead space 2 is released tomorrow & rift is out in march which i will most likely play



if you have the vietnam key, i will happily buy it off you?


----------



## lemode (Jan 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When did they say they would allow level modding?



As long as I’ve been testing Monday Night Combat. That has always been the plan according to Uber.



Bo$$ said:


> if you have the vietnam key, i will happily buy it off you?



Sorry I don't.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm thinking of starting to play BFBC2 multiplayer, and getting away from CoD for a bit. I have a few questions, hopefully you guys can answer for me:

1. Is BF Vietnam an expansion, or an entirely new game?
2. If it is an entirely new game, would I better off getting it?
3. How active are the online servers? Is it reasonably quick to get into a game?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 24, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking of starting to play BFBC2 multiplayer, and getting away from CoD for a bit. I have a few questions, hopefully you guys can answer for me:
> 
> 1. Is BF Vietnam an expansion, or an entirely new game?
> 2. If it is an entirely new game, would I better off getting it?
> 3. How active are the online servers? Is it reasonably quick to get into a game?



Vietnam is an expansion.
get both, they are cheap.
servers are plenty active, I get hundreds of populated servers when I search.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah Vietnam is technically an expansion as it requires BC2 and is only $15 and you use the same account/stats but in every other way it's a different game. Just to give you a little clearer idea of the deal. I'd definitely get both as well.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.
As I mentioned, I'm only interested in the MP. I probably won't ever play the SP campaign. Do they sell a MP-only ver. ?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 24, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> As I mentioned, I'm only interested in the MP. I probably won't ever play the SP campaign. Do they sell a MP-only ver. ?



no, but again, its only 20 bucks, even cheaper if you find it on sale.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't find vietnam a different game at all. IMO it is far from a new game, but definitively an expansion. not worth 15$ to me though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know when I think expansion something like BF2 Special Forces comes to mind which didn't really deviate from the base game at all just added new weapons and a few maps essentially. I guess you could make the argument that Vietnam does the same but it's somehow on a different level to me.


----------



## GLD (Jan 24, 2011)

My take on BF BC2 is the sp is pretty freakin good, better then the mp. I think BF2 is better then BF BC2 mp.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 24, 2011)

gld said:


> my take on bf bc2 is the sp is pretty freakin good, better then the mp. I think bf2 is better then bf bc2 mp.



 blasphemer!!!!



xbonez said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> As I mentioned, I'm only interested in the MP. I probably won't ever play the SP campaign. Do they sell a MP-only ver. ?



No.  Play the SP campaign to get use to the system.  Even if doesn't look all that different, it will feel different to players of other titles.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> blasphemer!!!!



Agreed, I personally never got into BF2, I played it a lot, just didn't really like it like I did 1942, felt different. I enjoy BC2 much more.



TheLaughingMan said:


> No.  Play the SP campaign to get use to the system.  Even if doesn't look all that different, it will feel different to players of other titles.



Coming from another game that will probably help, but could just jump right into it, I think I have only played 10 min or so of the SP.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 25, 2011)

Started using the VSS with the RedDot... liking it so far 

3,500


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, thats a very fun setup, but it just rips through ammo.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, thats a very fun setup, but it just rips through ammo.



Agreed, they give you around 60 or 70 bullets (I can't remember) and you can chew through all of them trying to kill 5 people. It's ridiculous. :shadedshu


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 25, 2011)

Ill be on TS if anyone wants to play.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 25, 2011)

lemode said:


> As long as I’ve been testing Monday Night Combat. That has always been the plan according to Uber.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't.



No links?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 25, 2011)

I finally got an opportunity to play with some of you guys last night! 
But you didnt even say hello 
I joined a random server and  Haru,Crazy and you too,Triptex were there.we played about 2.5 a game then you all dissapeared.Im not surprised,that last game was shit,there was constantly someone baseraping..it was ridiculous cos I've spawned at the mainabse and shot two of those F*****S straight away,but I was killed by the server for breaking rules!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldn't think about it too much, sometimes its hard to notice people. I usually only spot highway if he's killed me or I killed him, or he happens to be in a vehicle with me. Thats if we aren't using skype or something.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 25, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> Started using the VSS with the RedDot... liking it so far



You lose way to much accuracy with the RDS in my experience and the ammo upgrade is mandatory with the VSS. It's a really good gun, with some quirks.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> You lose way to much accuracy with the RDS in my experience and the ammo upgrade is mandatory with the VSS. It's a really good gun, with some quirks.



At close range I can't use 4x or anything besides Red Dot, just too much zoom, and thats all I use the VSS for, is for building clearing.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 25, 2011)

The VSS is great for that.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> At close range I can't use 4x or anything besides Red Dot, just too much zoom, and thats all I use the VSS for, is for building clearing.



With a bit of practice you can hip shoot the VSS with decent accuracy to about 10 feet or so, that along with pistol work is enough for close quarters. For pure close quarters a shotty is always going to be better. 

I just think you give up way to much medium / long range using a RDS over ACOG (4x) or stock sniper scope and it's less accurate than iron sights at close range.


----------



## Mr McC (Jan 25, 2011)

Just picked this up in the recent Steam sale and all I can say is that I wish I had heard of this before, not that a 400+ page thread is inconspicuous.

I am currently advancing my sniper (about to move on to level 4) and my kills are slowly starting to outweigh my deaths. All this running around searching buildings isn't for me, but thankfully the game also caters to those of us who are sneaky, low-down, dirty bastards at heart by allowing us to find a bush or a concealed cove from which to deliver one well placed shot - sheer bliss, hope to shoot you all soon.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wouldn't think about it too much, sometimes its hard to notice people. I usually only spot highway if he's killed me or I killed him, or he happens to be in a vehicle with me. Thats if we aren't using skype or something.



I know..but I posted a greetings to all of them and TPU too,but nobody replied..I guess we were all busy with the fight...but noo hard feelings..Oh Highway..This guy likes to sneak up to people,doesnt he?? 
But I've shot him several times while he was trying to sneak behind my teammates


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Just picked this up in the recent Steam sale and all I can say is that I wish I had heard of this before, not that a 400+ page thread is inconspicuous.
> 
> I am currently advancing my sniper (about to move on to level 4) and my kills are slowly starting to outweigh my deaths. All this running around searching buildings isn't for me, but thankfully the game also caters to those of us who are sneaky, low-down, dirty bastards at heart by allowing us to find a bush or a concealed cove from which to deliver one well placed shot - sheer bliss, hope to shoot you all soon.



Recons is for you then. Remember to use Q to spot enemies for your team mates.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I know..but I posted a greetings to all of them and TPU too,but nobody replied..I guess we were all busy with the fight...but noo hard feelings..Oh Highway..This guy likes to sneak up to people,doesnt he??
> But I've shot him several times while he was trying to sneak behind my teammates



If they are all in TS, they probably never even look at chat. I'll have to find Harus TS and link it in the OP.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 25, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I know..but I posted a greetings to all of them and TPU too,but nobody replied..I guess we were all busy with the fight...but noo hard feelings..Oh Highway..This guy likes to sneak up to people,doesnt he??
> But I've shot him several times while he was trying to sneak behind my teammates



totally saw you and didn't recognize your in-game. Trip and I were like "what the heck is that guy talking about in the chat" 

the TS is where it's at. info is in my sig, I will be on tonight sometime around 8pm EST.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 25, 2011)

So I just played Arica and there was a bunch of Sniping noobs up o nthe hill, and I hate sniping, but I finally decided I would try the T88 with it's norm scope, that way I can maintain good mid range, yet have a decent scope for long range. I haven't ever tried it like that before, only used RDS as I figured it would be horrible, but not actually, I was killing the camping noobs up on the hill like crazy, I could keep my scope on them and keep firing, never even got hit. I might actually play that loadout more.

Only question is, I know the bolt action rifles aren't effected by Magnum Ammo, I assume the Semi-Auto and Auto Rifles are?


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 25, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Only question is, I know the bolt action rifles aren't effected by Magnum Ammo, I assume the Semi-Auto and Auto Rifles are?



Actually bolt action snipers are, magnum increases the range at which they are one shot kill slightly, along with pistol damage of course. 

The semi auto sniper rifles (T88 and SVU) have much less bullet drop than bolt actions making them more predictable. Also, the T88 and SVU are statistically identical so there's really no reason to take the T88 over the SVU since the latter has a suppressor.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright, since I got all the gold stars for vanilla BC2, I'm going to Vietnam weapons. Do we have any servers we normally play on/own? Are there any regulars here that play 'Nam?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Actually bolt action snipers are, magnum increases the range at which they are one shot kill slightly, along with pistol damage of course.
> 
> The semi auto sniper rifles (T88 and SVU) have much less bullet drop than bolt actions making them more predictable. Also, the T88 and SVU are statistically identical so there's really no reason to take the T88 over the SVU since the latter has a suppressor.



The SVU has more kick on each shot, and it has slightly more accuracy, but the T88 has quite a bit more damage. In close quarters I don't like the SVU's kick, so I havem igrated to the T88, easier to just keep yanking the trigger without the gun trying to walk off target.

And yeah I seen people seem to think OHK goes up from 10m to 20m using Magnum ammo with the bolt actions.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 26, 2011)

Just purchased BFBC2 on Steam. Downloading now.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Just purchased BFBC2 on Steam. Downloading now.



welcome.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> The semi auto sniper rifles (T88 and SVU) have much less bullet drop than bolt actions making them more predictable. Also, the T88 and SVU are statistically identical so there's really no reason to take the T88 over the SVU since the latter has a suppressor.



That is odd, as it is totally backwards to real life shooting.  Bolt actions don't use any gas to cycle the action, and as such, have more distance and power.  Wierd.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that saw that. Bass Ackwards.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 26, 2011)

So last night I discovered what the USAS-12 becomes when you use extended mags and slugs. RAPE.

I was 35/7  And I armed 5 Mcoms. I was playing assault class so I could have unlimited ammo.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> totally saw you and didn't recognize your in-game. Trip and I were like "what the heck is that guy talking about in the chat"
> 
> the TS is where it's at. info is in my sig, I will be on tonight sometime around 8pm EST.



Once again,Im not hurt or anything like that,so dont worry Haru 
It was totally amazing to play with you in my team guys..finally
Shame Im in UK and the time difference causes that I can be rarely up when you are guys..but could you please explain to me what this  TS is all about?thanks


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The SVU has more kick on each shot, and it has slightly more accuracy, but the T88 has quite a bit more damage. In close quarters I don't like the SVU's kick, so I havem igrated to the T88, easier to just keep yanking the trigger without the gun trying to walk off target.



Trust me, the T88, SVU, M14 and M1 are all statistically identical. Same damage values, same damage drop, same bullet drop, same recoil, same accuracy. The only difference is the scopes, iron sights and suppressor on the SVU. Before the last patch the SVU did have slightly lower long range damage and closer damage drop off than the other semi-autos, but now it's the same.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Trust me, the T88, SVU, M14 and M1 are all statistically identical. Same damage values, same damage drop, same bullet drop, same recoil, same accuracy. The only difference is the scopes, iron sights and suppressor on the SVU. Before the last patch the SVU did have slightly lower long range damage and closer damage drop off than the other semi-autos, but now it's the same.



Nah, the SVU and T88 have been different since the start of the game. They aren't the same, because like you said, the SVU is silenced. So it has more kick, always has, it's not a ton more, but the difference is noticeable. Also at long range, espeically on body shots, the T88 usually seems to take 3 with mag ammo, where as sometime I see 4 for the SVU.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 26, 2011)

Rado D said:


> but could you please explain to me what this  TS is all about?thanks



And then there's the ping 

TS is Team Speak it's a free voice-chat gaming service/app that also can provide a "room" where folks can meet up outside of a game. Even if you don't have or want to use a mic you can join TS to try to find when/where folks from here are playing.

The IP for the present TPU TS server is in BH's sig.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah, the SVU and T88 have been different since the start of the game. They aren't the same, because like you said, the SVU is silenced. So it has more kick, always has, it's not a ton more, but the difference is noticeable. Also at long range, espeically on body shots, the T88 usually seems to take 3 with mag ammo, where as sometime I see 4 for the SVU.



agreed.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nah, the SVU and T88 have been different since the start of the game. They aren't the same, because like you said, the SVU is silenced. So it has more kick, always has, it's not a ton more, but the difference is noticeable. Also at long range, espeically on body shots, the T88 usually seems to take 3 with mag ammo, where as sometime I see 4 for the SVU.



Don't really want to have a huge debate, but the code has been analyzed and all the semi-auto guns are statistically the same. 

http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/

Like I said the SVU was slightly weaker pre-R8 but they are all the same now. I've been playing BC2 since the beta, have over 800 hours played and pay attention to all the release notes, balance changes, etc.

Now if you want to know something really interesting about the semi-autos, they are all inferior weapons because of the poor damage / RoF ratio and normal headshot multiplier. If you want to play that way, with very careful 2 shot burst on the VSS you can shoot 2 rounds with zero spray at long range and have all all the advantages of the VSS at short / medium range.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I too have been in BC2 since beta, played in PS3 Beta and PC Beta. There is a chance they could be exactly the same, but sure seems like a bit more kick from the SVU, and my stats seem to agree that it is a better weapon for me. After 2hr 14m I have 110 kills with 32.32% accuracy with the T88. With the SVU 4hr 41min 161 kills and 26.69% accuracy. By the time I reach my SVU time, I should be over 200 kills, and my accuracy is higher over a good amount of time by almost 6% which is a lot, which the SVU I usually get owned by the recoil in close quarters, the T88 I just keep pulling and dropping.

I know what your saying about the VSS long range though, if you fire it right, it can be lethal. The problem I have with the VSS is Midrange, and thats where I excel with the T88 or SVU. Which normally isn't my playstyle, probably why I like it, allows me to change my pace now and then.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Don't really want to have a huge debate, but the code has been analyzed and all the semi-auto guns are statistically the same.
> 
> http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/
> 
> ...



that site listed gustav and At4 to have the same flight speed. I lol'd.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 26, 2011)

They do after the AT4 projectile speed was changed in the R8 patch. The AT4 blast radius was also upped slightly and the CG was slightly decreased. 

The guy who edits that page has been very meticulous in keeping all the information up to date.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen- I just realized who you are from the UK BF forum. You should hop on TS and play with us some time. Your stats are insane... you should link your other account in your signature too.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> They do after the AT4 projectile speed was changed in the R8 patch. The AT4 blast radius was also upped slightly and the CG was slightly decreased.
> 
> The guy who edits that page has been very meticulous in keeping all the information up to date.



tested that, and your right. 

then I remembered why it seems to have such a long flight path; because you have to stay scoped. it really bugs me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Where do you guys think I should improve at?
http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/TheMailMan/#infantry


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where do you guys think I should improve at?
> http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/TheMailMan/#infantry



stop playing medic. that is all.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> stop playing medic. that is all.



I score like crazy when I am a medic. I always rank 1st or 2nd place on my team.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I score like crazy when I am a medic. I always rank 1st or 2nd place on my team.



that happens for everyone. medic gets points way too easy. play assault or engi, they get plenty of points, and most get better K/d.

try and get at least bronze on every weapon.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well in my defense I play strictly hardcore in Vietnam.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 26, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Zen- I just realized who you are from the UK BF forum. You should hop on TS and play with us some time. Your stats are insane... you should link your other account in your signature too.



Yep that's me 

I started a different soldier to reflect changes in the game. First 3-4 months all I did was play rush and abused the CG big time griefing bush snipers and zerg medics because the gun registration was so terrible. Now I only play CQ on a select few servers that perform well and tend to have a lot of good players on them. 

May jump on ts sometime...what's the info?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 26, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Yep that's me
> 
> I started a different soldier to reflect changes in the game. First 3-4 months all I did was play rush and abused the CG big time griefing bush snipers and zerg medics because the gun registration was so terrible. Now I only play CQ on a select few servers that perform well and tend to have a lot of good players on them.
> 
> May jump on ts sometime...what's the info?



in my sig. we tend to be most active 11p-2a.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Where do you guys think I should improve at?
> http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/TheMailMan/#infantry



more destruction kills, that is an abbismal score...  jk


----------



## xbonez (Jan 26, 2011)

So, I started playing BFBC2,  but I keep getting kicked from servers saying PunkBuster Update Timed Out. How can i update it or let it update? I don't have a firewall running.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 26, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, I started playing BFBC2,  but I keep getting kicked from servers saying PunkBuster Update Timed Out. How can i update it or let it update? I don't have a firewall running.



Look at MailMan's sig, he has a guide that will fix you right up.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 27, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, I started playing BFBC2,  but I keep getting kicked from servers saying PunkBuster Update Timed Out. How can i update it or let it update? I don't have a firewall running.



Basically just download the client for PB from their site, update your PB and you should be set. I usually do this anytime I reinstall BC2, because if I don't whats happening to you happens almost everytime.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, that seems to have done the trick.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 27, 2011)

<---------------------- In Haru's TS if anyone is around lets squad up.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 27, 2011)

*Breach*

The reason I'm posting this here is because we all love Battlefield so I'd like any feedback from people who have purchased Breach already. Thinking about checking it out before it goes back up in price. You can PM me if you feel funny posting it on the Battlefield Clubhouse. Thanks


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

So, now that the PB problem has again,I'm having anotherproblem. After about 20min of playing, my game just crashes to the desktop. No error, nothing at all. It just vanishes.

EDIT
I'm curious about breach too.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

xbonez said:


> So, now that the PB problem has again,I'm having anotherproblem. After about 20min of playing, my game just crashes to the desktop. No error, nothing at all. It just vanishes.
> 
> EDIT
> I'm curious about breach too.



that would just be your system being unstable. probably ram or CPU.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> that would just be your system being unstable. probably ram or CPU.



But, I don't get this problem with any other game. The system also folds for 16 hours a day, everyday, w/o errors. Neither processor nor RAM are OC'ed.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2011)

xbonez said:


> But, I don't get this problem with any other game. The system also folds for 16 hours a day, everyday, w/o errors. Neither processor nor RAM are OC'ed.



your system specs said they are, hence OC'd comment.


folding wont use memory or CPU in the same way that a game will, which can lead to one erroring and not the other.

also, for all you know F@H is about to crack it with you, because your ram just DID become unstable in the last few days.

that is how things break, suddenly working, then suddenly not. Time to do some investigation.


----------



## xbonez (Jan 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> your system specs said they are, hence OC'd comment.
> 
> 
> folding wont use memory or CPU in the same way that a game will, which can lead to one erroring and not the other.
> ...



yeah, I did have it OC'ed, but recently my temps started getting high so I just dropped the OC. I'll run P95 overnight today. Lets see


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2011)

xbonez said:


> yeah, I did have it OC'ed, but recently my temps started getting high so I just dropped the OC. I'll run P95 overnight today. Lets see



Try running BC2 as an Admin.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

*32-man server*

Ok, so, if I rent a 32-man BC2 server will you all use it? im willing to rent one for a solid year but only if you use it. Just like the old days of Easy Rhino's BC2 server for TPU. This one would be a CiO/TPU server.


----------



## makwy2 (Jan 29, 2011)

Purchased BC2 during Steam holiday sale.  Just installed and started playing.. with some luck I should join the club soonish!


----------



## burtram (Jan 29, 2011)

Video card kicked the bucket, have to rma it back to sparkle, so I wont be doing any battlefield until the replacement comes in. Not the most wondrous thing to get home from work to find out, especially when I had plans to join a bunch of friends in TF2 tonight followed by some battlefield shenanigans.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ok, so, if I rent a 32-man BC2 server will you all use it? im willing to rent one for a solid year but only if you use it. Just like the old days of Easy Rhino's BC2 server for TPU. This one would be a CiO/TPU server.



we'll use it, but not for a year. BF3 will be out in like 8 months.


rent like 1-3 months.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> we'll use it, but not for a year. BF3 will be out in like 8 months.
> 
> 
> rent like 1-3 months.



I checked with the company, they said I could change it when ever to BF3


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my best games ever. 







Stealing enemy armor FTW.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd rarely use it,  would get my ass handed to everytime I would play with you pros lol


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't call too many people pros here on TPU, I for one am far from it, I normally do pretty badly. Today was just a good day for me. 

Haru, TheMailMan, and a few others are pretty dang good thou. Kurgan's a great medic and Triptex is always fun to play with. 

Killer_Rubber_Ducky, if you set up a server, that'd be awesome. I'm tried of always having to find a good one in my list of 10 or so favorites.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 29, 2011)

im a pro, i almost c4 a helicopter in mid flight the other day was dam close if someone hadnt shot me out of mid air, and my bro kurgs, he landmined a helicopter in flight


----------



## n-ster (Jan 29, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I wouldn't call too many people pros here on TPU, I for one am far from it, I normally do pretty badly. Today was just a good day for me.
> 
> Haru, TheMailMan, and a few others are pretty dang good thou. Kurgan's a great medic and Triptex is always fun to play with.
> 
> Killer_Rubber_Ducky, if you set up a server, that'd be awesome. I'm tried of always having to find a good one in my list of 10 or so favorites.



you don't understand... a 0.4 k/d game brings my k/d UP 

I got a 0.35~37 K/D


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the time I'm lucky if I break even myself. I just have a few good rounds now and again. 

Marineborn, with the way you and the others play, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 29, 2011)

anyone interested me and kurgs are about to jump on and play some bc2, we use skype to communicate its better then ts imo, better clarity, we can add you to group if you wanna play, add me on freinds list to find out what server were on im marineborn in game or add me on steam MArineborn


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we had a few fun games till I got booted from a server. I was something like 24/0 with the Bradley on Leguna Presa, and we were only like 3 minutes into the round. I went down from the top bad and their tank was there, killed it at C, then capped C, then moved up to A, killed more, capped A. Then C was flashing, so started heading back that way, killing people along the way. Seen a bunch of people on a hill, just ripped them up, one came down to C4 me, Marine got him. Then I got booted and the message was. "GO TO FLAG". Even though the map had only been going for 3 min and I already capped 2 flags. 

Then they killed ufgy20 (a friend if you havent played with him, he wears TPU tags, but mostly just lurks), server mods killed him for spawn killing when he was in the dead center of the map heading to flag B. Marine got in an argument with them, basically seems server mods got owned and weren't happy. Funny thing is, one of their server mods spent the 2 previous maps camping as a Sniper, never once went on a flag.

Good times, got to love server bans for wrecking peoples KDR.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

*Which Hosting provider is best?*

Ok, so Im going for a 3 month rental of a 24-32 man server. Which provider is best? I was thinking a Dallas or Chicago server. I would like to stay under 100. I found Hypernion (sp?) and Xfactor and Art of War. Which is best for bang/buck?


----------



## lemode (Jan 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Ok, so Im going for a 3 month rental of a 24-32 man server. Which provider is best? I was thinking a Dallas or Chicago server. I would like to stay under 100. I found Hypernion (sp?) and Xfactor and Art of War. Which is best for bang/buck?



most the TPU folk in the US would be able to connect to Dallas or Chicago just fine. Kurgans server was in Chicago and only had a 10 ms difference than most Dallas servers...from the LA area.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 29, 2011)

Dallas would be better for me. I sometimes have issues with east coast servers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

lemode said:


> most the TPU folk in the US would be able to connect to Dallas or Chicago just fine. Kurgans server was in Chicago and only had a 10 ms difference than most Dallas servers...from the LA area.



Which Server Provider? Hypernion, Art of War, XFactor, etc?


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 29, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I'd rarely use it,  would get my ass handed to everytime I would play with you pros lol


I agree, I'd try it out though.


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Which Server Provider? Hypernion, Art of War, XFactor, etc?



do a bit of research. find out what they run their servers with. I have seen more and more severs that just don't have the hardware to keep up with a full 32 man game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> do a bit of research. find out what they run their servers with. I have seen more and more severs that just don't have the hardware to keep up with a full 32 man game.



Right, I already did that. I came up with Hypernion, Art of War, and Xfactor


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Right, I already did that. I came up with Hypernion, Art of War, and Xfactor



Avoid, avoid and avoid. 

If you really want a good GSP scope out Nuclear Fallout. 32 player servers with vehicles and destruction require significant resources to run adequately. Nobody likes rubberbanding and ping spikes. NFO doesn't overload their boxes and they use Internap bandwidth which is the best. You can test one of their servers by simply searching for NFO in the server browser. 

Good Company Gaming in Chicago is one of my favorite servers to play on because it's an NFO...the registration is always great and there's no delay between a kill and the death animation (which you'll typically see on bad servers after the R8 patch).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 29, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Avoid, avoid and avoid.
> 
> If you really want a good GSP scope out Nuclear Fallout. 32 player servers with vehicles and destruction require significant resources to run adequately. Nobody likes rubberbanding and ping spikes. NFO doesn't overload their boxes and they use Internap bandwidth which is the best. You can test one of their servers by simply searching for NFO in the server browser.
> 
> Good Company Gaming in Chicago is one of my favorite servers to play on because it's an NFO...the registration is always great and there's no delay between a kill and the death animation (which you'll typically see on bad servers after the R8 patch).



Thanks Zen! I was looking at them as well.

Id have to figure out if it would be 24 man or 32 man though


----------



## n-ster (Jan 30, 2011)

I think 24 should be sufficient... depends on the price difference though


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 30, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I think 24 should be sufficient... depends on the price difference though



price indeed. if it's significant, go with 24 man, if not, go for 32.

*edit- just noticed that this thread absorbs more than %10 of all clubhouse posting. good work guys.


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks Zen! I was looking at them as well.
> 
> Id have to figure out if it would be 24 man or 32 man though



No problem...but to be fair, now that I think about it I can't say for sure how Art of War BC2 servers are. Hypernion is the WORST, XFactor has not been good and Gameservers varies from terrible to ok depending on location. I lopped AoW in there because I tried a UT2k4 server with them years ago and it sucked big time.

What seems to happen with BC2 servers is the longer the match goes on the more stressed a server will become. So some servers will be fine for the first 200 tickets or so and be a rubberband fiesta by the end. Try playing on a high ticket Oasis or Atacama server to get an idea of this.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks Zen! I was looking at them as well.
> 
> Id have to figure out if it would be 24 man or 32 man though



When is that server going up ? Is it going to be hardcore ? Vietnam too? Just curious. 
Thanks by the way and even though I'll get raped I'll probably still join.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 30, 2011)

I got the server up. Im doing it Month-Month here so yeah. 

Donate
https://www.nfoservers.com/donate.pl?force_recipient=1&recipient=iancomings@gmail.com


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 30, 2011)

TechPowerUp Hell's Frozen Over TPU server!!!

Server name:      TPU: Hell's Frozen Over NFOservers.com
Server address:	tpu.game.nfoservers.com:19567


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 30, 2011)

Added to favorites, thanks.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 30, 2011)

I will tolerate a lot in a game, but when people go out of their way to be useless, pisses me off.  I just played with one of the worst teams ever twice today.  When then entire rest of my team's total kills is only 5 higher than my kills alone, we have a problem.  These were quality idiots that seem to be testing the theory you can win a round of Battlefield without shooting people.  Snipers hiding in extreme low traffic areas defending locals that aren't flags, people in tanks not shooting at engineers 2 feet in front of them because they are trying to snipe some guy 200m away, name some dumb shit and they did it.

And while I got some help from Red Tango later, it wasn't enough.  Rage quit, you damn right I did....twice.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> TechPowerUp Hell's Frozen Over TPU server!!!
> 
> Server name:      TPU: Hell's Frozen Over NFOservers.com
> Server address:	tpu.game.nfoservers.com:19567


Had a Great time. Got raped, but it felt good. 
I'm a base capturing fool though. 
Fuck K/D ratio.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 30, 2011)

I got on briefly just now, killed and was killed by Rad_Ed and BlackHaru, and jumped off because I need sleep. The connection is really good and the people aren't too bad.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 30, 2011)

Highway should PM me for the Server Admin Login info for he is the second admin for when im not there.


PS. Admin Messages are fun!!


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 30, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I got on briefly just now, killed and was killed by Rad_Ed and BlackHaru, and jumped off because I need sleep. The connection is really good and the people aren't too bad.



I'm pretty sure we played hide and seek in a house at one point.

you need your tags son!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky, I'd recommend at least 2 others admins besides yourself. 

It was funny watching a guy talk smack at Haru like he didn't have connections. Did he not see the [TPU] tag or something?


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will tolerate a lot in a game, but when people go out of their way to be useless, pisses me off.  I just played with one of the worst teams ever twice today.  When then entire rest of my team's total kills is only 5 higher than my kills alone, we have a problem.  These were quality idiots that seem to be testing the theory you can win a round of Battlefield without shooting people.  Snipers hiding in extreme low traffic areas defending locals that aren't flags, people in tanks not shooting at engineers 2 feet in front of them because they are trying to snipe some guy 200m away, name some dumb shit and they did it.
> 
> And while I got some help from Red Tango later, it wasn't enough.  Rage quit, you damn right I did....twice.



welcome to me and kurgs life almost every game, we have the power and skill to turn it around against a whole team but its just so m uch work its draining, i feel ya pain


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 30, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Killer_Rubber_Ducky, I'd recommend at least 2 others admins besides yourself.
> 
> It was funny watching a guy talk smack at Haru like he didn't have connections. Did he not see the [TPU] tag or something?



well i am open to suggestions. i was hoping highway would but well.....


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 30, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well i am open to suggestions. i was hoping highway would but well.....



me and kurgs will always be around to lend a helping hand we play alot and were just. dont have that whole noob ego problem, lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 30, 2011)

Does crouching while shooting weapons increase weapon accuracy? I always see people doing it but I didn't think it did anything. Maybe it's just a habit for them?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> Does crouching while shooting weapons increase weapon accuracy? I always see people doing it but I didn't think it did anything. Maybe it's just a habit for them?



it does, and decreases the sway a little. also makes you a smaller target for snipers.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 30, 2011)

me and kurgs are jumping on ducks server to try to get it started hop on and play


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

I checked the Server logs today and it seems like not many players yet. Thanks to Marine and co for playing! I am looking for admins. Let me know!


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I checked the Server logs today and it seems like not many players yet. Thanks to Marine and co for playing! I am looking for admins. Let me know!



If you use Procon for administration, I'd be happy to add it into my server list and look after it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well i am open to suggestions. i was hoping highway would but well.....



I take offense to this statement.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I take offense to this statement.



I sent you a message but you never responded till now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a website and domain and mail server that was provided free with the game server if someone wants to work on it. Im not a web designer sadly.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jan 31, 2011)

so I was just in the TPU server(empty right now) and just started to experiment with things.  I find the defibulator and large gas tank and excellent kamikazee opportunity I think


Edit :  Don't ask what made me try using a defibulator and repair tool on a large gas can as I have no clue


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

I am running Procon for server admin. FYI.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I sent you a message but you never responded till now.



You didn't send me any messages


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I checked the Server logs today and it seems like not many players yet. Thanks to Marine and co for playing! I am looking for admins. Let me know!



I'd be up for modding, I usually play at odd hours, so if the server is hopping around this time in the AM, I can mod it. And seems most server lack late night mods.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Highway should PM me for the Server Admin Login info for he is the second admin for when im not there.
> 
> 
> PS. Admin Messages are fun!!





TheLaughingMan said:


> You didn't send me any messages



I did not PM you. It was in the normal messaging. In order for someone to mod, they need an NFO account which is free. Unless the Procon thing allows others to mod without the NFO account or something. Let me know.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I checked the Server logs today and it seems like not many players yet. Thanks to Marine and co for playing! I am looking for admins. Let me know!



yo add me, i make a rocking mod, ... and im fair, even ask kurgs he cheats all the time to be as good as me


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I did not PM you. It was in the normal messaging. In order for someone to mod, they need an NFO account which is free. Unless the Procon thing allows others to mod without the NFO account or something. Let me know.



I could mod if you need an extra, I get on in the afternoon before work, and then early AM after work. 

I'll be playing tonight after class (9:30 or so) if we wanna get the server filled up.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> yo add me, i make a rocking mod, ... and im fair, even ask kurgs he cheats all the time to be as good as me



create an NFO account at nfoservers.net and then let me know the username and Ill add you.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 31, 2011)

will do ill have it to you by tommorow


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will tolerate a lot in a game, but when people go out of their way to be useless, pisses me off.  I just played with one of the worst teams ever twice today.  When then entire rest of my team's total kills is only 5 higher than my kills alone, we have a problem.  These were quality idiots that seem to be testing the theory you can win a round of Battlefield without shooting people.  Snipers hiding in extreme low traffic areas defending locals that aren't flags, people in tanks not shooting at engineers 2 feet in front of them because they are trying to snipe some guy 200m away, name some dumb shit and they did it.
> 
> And while I got some help from Red Tango later, it wasn't enough.  Rage quit, you damn right I did....twice.



Yeah, you guys would probably hate playing with me. I suck pretty bad. My K/D is like .3. I have resigned myself to this fact, and generally try to draw attention to myself to draw out snipers for my squad to kill. I was always taught to make the best of things. lol.

I have a good w/l ratio @ 2.9 tho. 

Meh. Whatever. I hope I get better with some unlocks. Currently at rank 9.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2011)

Once you get magnum ammo, it helps alot with certain weapons


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 31, 2011)

How do you unlock the SPECACT M16A2, UMP-45, MG3, and M95?

Also, beside from the camo paint, what advantages do the SPECACT weapons offer?


----------



## Black Haru (Jan 31, 2011)

Soylent Joe said:


> How do you unlock the SPECACT M16A2, UMP-45, MG3, and M95?
> 
> Also, beside from the camo paint, what advantages do the SPECACT weapons offer?



you buy the kit (its like 5 bucks)

the guns have Identical stats to their normal counterparts.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, you guys would probably hate playing with me. I suck pretty bad. My K/D is like .3. I have resigned myself to this fact, and generally try to draw attention to myself to draw out snipers for my squad to kill. I was always taught to make the best of things. lol.
> 
> I have a good w/l ratio @ 2.9 tho.
> 
> Meh. Whatever. I hope I get better with some unlocks. Currently at rank 9.



yea I do stuff like that alot. suicide to help my squad or team. take engineer and keep on rshing on that stupid tank like 5 times to kill it because it caused like 20 deaths in my team etc etc

I have 0.38 (up from 0.35) and rank 7 lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

N-ster tasted my cold blue steel many times yesterday. 

Looking forward to baggin and taggin again tonight already. 

The M1 is on fire!! The server seems fine connection wise. It seems my connectivity issues are based on the fact that my modem has a problem with the freq it is set at and there is a routing problem down the line as Metrocast relies on ATT to access their backbone (GAY) I know.

A tech is going to fix it tomorrow or so they say.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> N-ster tasted my cold blue steel many times yesterday.
> 
> Looking forward to baggin and taggin again tonight already.
> 
> ...



pffff we were trying to do the UAV trick and you decided to give yourself a few kills


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

n-ster said:


> pffff we were trying to do the UAV trick and you decided to give yourself a few kills



eh not my fault you were on the opposing side.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'll be on bringing the pain later tonight, getting anxious about it already.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 31, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'll be on bringing the pain later tonight, getting anxious about it already.



Im off at 9PM CST!! PM me for Mod access. Create a NFOservers.net account.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm on the server right now if anyone else wants to join, it's just me ATM.

EDIT: Lost my attention span, I'll be on later though.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

yea I was alone in the server for a few too lol.


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I'm on BC2 right now, so if a few people wanna play and wait for the bigger crowd, I'm game.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Well, I'm on BC2 right now, so if a few people wanna play and wait for the bigger crowd, I'm game.


I would if I didn't have my youngest grand daughter on her way here. She likes her Papa so I'll be packing her around. The older ones watch me, but this one is only 8 months. Of course her Daddy play BO all the time. I'll check in later. I may have to play on my second gamer this weekend. Sounds crazy, but I sold my 4870 and bought a 5670. Mainly just wanted it for the HDMI and a quieter card. It should still handle BF ok. On the 52" I may have to drop the settings some. Any one else running that card? I was thinking at some point I could get another Mother Board and run crossfire with another. Probably would run pretty good. They don't use PCIE leads either.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 1, 2011)

Correction on the NFO account: the address is actually nfoservers.com Sorry


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2011)

KRD's server is getting some action now.. I had to go make supper so I couldn't stay on but I might be back on later.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 1, 2011)

lol got kicked because the spot was left for a vip member of the server lol... i suck too much


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 1, 2011)

n-ster said:


> lol got kicked because the spot was left for a vip member of the server lol... i suck too much



If they start kicking for that I'm toast. I really need to not game on my drinking nights. 
I can't see shit. Already totally blind in my left eye and wear glasses for the right, then add alcohol I'm thru


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good games tonight, still a lot on if others are going to join.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome games tonight, lotsa people.... this thing is starting to fire up! Also, good job admins!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 1, 2011)

ill jump on tonight for a few rounds, in about.....13 hrs


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 1, 2011)

n-ster said:


> lol got kicked because the spot was left for a vip member of the server lol... i suck too much



that was automatic, we will put you on the reserve list.

I sucked hard today. no skill.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2011)

A few good rounds tonight guys. Here's a topic for conversation...

Base rape VS solo vehicle theft. 

Loading a squad/team in the enemy spawn with heavy armor is wildly considered to be the ultimate of all douchbaggery and as such should always be a kick/ban offense (IMO). Solo vehicle theft completely different and should be see a such. The best solo thefts require non-violence and often involve and a keen sense of timing. Occasionally it's necessary to kill one or two would be adversaries... shit happens. 

  blah blah blah - its not the same. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 1, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> A few good rounds tonight guys. Here's a topic for conversation...
> 
> Base rape VS solo vehicle theft.
> 
> ...



Right on. I gave Highway the info to mod.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate chopper thieves.  They shouldn't even be in the enemy uncap to begin with.  Boooo!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> A few good rounds tonight guys. Here's a topic for conversation...
> 
> Base rape VS solo vehicle theft.
> 
> ...



People should be more worried about capping flags and defending them rather than being in the enemys spawn, despite how many of you there are. Thats my opinion, the game gets very lame when one team has both choppers, if both pilots are good, you might as well just quit.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 1, 2011)

Preach it, brother!


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People should be more worried about capping flags and defending them rather than being in the enemys spawn, despite how many of you there are. Thats my opinion, the game gets very lame when one team has both choppers, if both pilots are good, you might as well just quit.



the only time I bother to steal the chopper is if someone is flying our and shouldn't be, or I see it in the enemy base being ignored and unused for an extended period of time.


----------



## Asylum (Feb 1, 2011)

Is BC2 down for you guys right now?

Cant login.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 1, 2011)

Asylum said:


> Is BC2 down for you guys right now?
> 
> Cant login.



yep, down for me too


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> the only time I bother to steal the chopper is if someone is flying our and shouldn't be, or I see it in the enemy base being ignored and unused for an extended period of time.



I follow that same rule, same with spawn camping. They spawn camp me, they will get camped.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 1, 2011)

*BC2 Down*

The EA Main servers either went down for Maintenance or they just Effed up and finally died.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2011)

They are working for me, but whne I first log into a server I have rank 1 kits, as soon as I expand the kit though everything appears. except my specact camo :/


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 1, 2011)

Just an FYI since the outage for the PC is over...

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Maintenance Work on Tuesday, Feb 1st



> Tomorrow (Feb 1st) we will Have A PC BFBC2 downtime for 6:00 to 10:00 GMT.  This is the second phase of the stats database rebuild - this phase is done separately for BFBC2 PC. We are measuring performance both before and after this operation.
> We will have separate downtimes for the other platforms shortly after this.  The downtimes will be announced on Facebook, Twitter and the official EA UK Forums.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> People should be more worried about capping flags and defending them rather than being in the enemys spawn, despite how many of you there are. Thats my opinion, the game gets very lame when one team has both choppers, if both pilots are good, you might as well just quit.



I agree and disagree. In a 32 player server with resonably even teams 2 choppers usually won't be in the air all that long. Players should be capping flags and helping their team but I do feel that vehicle theft is legitimate and at times an integral part of the BF experience (all personal opinion). The point I wanted to discuss was the differnce between base rape and theft. 

With that said in a smaller server if Haru and I get our hands on both choppers the server will likely just empty out.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone want to add me let me know corduroy34


----------



## n-ster (Feb 1, 2011)

I actually wonder how a 32 player game where base rape is allowed would look like. I mean, it isn't all that hard to defend against base rape if you got 2~3 players defending the base + surroundings. It would make the game a bit more interesting.

However, I hate both base rape, vehicle theft, and anything of the sort (ie: sniper sniping from outside the base but waits when the person takes one step out of the base and snipes).

Last time I played on the TPU server, I got base raped only once, but it was super douchebag. He put an AT mine right under a vehicle... His name was Ogor. Apart from bring a heli or tank or hellfire strikes on the base, AT mine is righ there on the top


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 1, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I agree and disagree. In a 32 player server with resonably even teams 2 choppers usually won't be in the air all that long. Players should be capping flags and helping their team but I do feel that vehicle theft is legitimate and at times an integral part of the BF experience (all personal opinion). The point I wanted to discuss was the differnce between base rape and theft.
> 
> With that said in a smaller server if Haru and I get our hands on both choppers the server will likely just empty out.



Even in a full server with decent teams, with 2 choppers patrolling B pretty well on Atcama, that map can get locked down. I think that the smoke ability has way too short of a cooldown on it. I'm pretty damn good with tracers, but getting a great pilot twice within that cooldown window is far from easy. If that was changed to a longer cooldown, then I wouldn't mind it so much. 

Also the fact that the AA gun is in a valley, and snipers on A or C can basically score a free headshot on you.

I don't mind theft from bases that aren't yours. But generally, bases are a ways out from a flag, and it's a waste of time to venture out that far. I'd rather lay mines down and the opposing teams first base and watch them run them over. Then get afraid to even drive up there, then the base is all yours.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree on the cool down time being too short. At times I feel invincible but the AT4 is still effective in the right hands and it only take 2 tank gunners to effectively ruin a chopper in 60s.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry to skip the subject, but we should have a tpu server


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 2, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> sorry to skip the subject, but we should have a tpu server



We do have a TPU server. Search "TPU:" in the server browser and you'll find it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 2, 2011)

*Work on TPU BC2 Server Site*

Here is the site address: http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/

We need people who can write websites. The available software is: 
phpMyAdmin 3.3.7


phpBB 3.0.8

WordPress 3.0.1

Drupal 6.19

Django 1.2.4

I have installed phpmyadmin, wordpress, and have created a mySQL database for wordpress.

We have one Domain and one SubDomain.


----------



## caleb (Feb 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/



Does Wiz approve this ?

Why not write some plugin or a web service to attach it on tpu.com ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 2, 2011)

caleb said:


> Does Wiz approve this ?
> 
> Why not write some plugin or a web service to attach it on tpu.com ?



The website is for the TPU BC2 Server.  It came with the Server. And Why would Wiz have to approve? Does Wiz own/rent the server?


----------



## caleb (Feb 2, 2011)

Dunno I'd just ask him for his opinion maybe he'd plug it into the tpu.com instead of tpu.somewhereovertheinternet.com where nobody will visit.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The website is for the TPU BC2 Server.  It came with the Server. And Why would Wiz have to approve? Does Wiz own/rent the server?



he likely wont mind, but check with him.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> he likely wont mind, but check with him.



Still i wonder why the fuss? It is the site for the Server. It is a server hosted by Nuclear Fallout. It is provided by Nuclear Fallout and I am renting it. Technically, it is a CiO server. 
If you do not want a TPU BC2 server then say so. The site is primarily for posting the stats and donating. It would link to Techpowerup for forums and such. But, if you don't want it, say so and I will give it to MIA or some other group on Xfire.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Still i wonder why the fuss? It is the site for the Server. It is a server hosted by Nuclear Fallout. It is provided by Nuclear Fallout and I am renting it. Technically, it is a CiO server.
> If you do not want a TPU BC2 server then say so. The site is primarily for posting the stats and donating. It would link to Techpowerup for forums and such. But, if you don't want it, say so and I will give it to MIA or some other group on Xfire.




I'm not saying it cant be done, but if you want to use the TPU name then you really need to get permission to do so.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> I'm not saying it cant be done, but if you want to use the TPU name then you really need to get permission to do so.



I sent the PM like an hour ago


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually, it appears the domain "tpu.com" is currently unused and available for purchase.
Maybe Wiz should purchase it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 2, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I sent the PM like an hour ago



Wiz gave me the green light http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-AbEO6J8s0


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty funny. Slightly off topic, but you all should appreciate it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7r9RqWBdl8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 2, 2011)

That was funny.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 2, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Pretty funny. Slightly off topic, but you all should appreciate it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7r9RqWBdl8&feature=player_embedded



is that COD 9?


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 2, 2011)

What the hell, EA just went offline. I can't log in and all our servers are shown as empty and not connecting. Grrrrrr


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2011)

Well it looks like the servers for BC2 are down.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 2, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well it looks like the servers for BC2 are down.



yep


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> yep



stupid EA. get it together!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sitting at college itching to play some BC2...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Sitting at college itching to play some BC2...



Sitting at work itching to play, i don't get to play much due to working full time now and driving 400 miles a week. sometimes i get to play on the weekends. atleast ive made to almost to level 46 before i slacked off. i would play this game into the ground if it could


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 3, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Looking Ahead 


> There comes a time when we as a studio have to choose where to best put our efforts. At DICE we’re dedicated to taking care of our products after launch, and also hell bent on building new, innovative and high quality games.
> 
> In my day to day work, I look at our release schedule and the studio’s capacity, weighing them against our wild ambitions to create awesomeness. I often need to make hard calls regarding where we put the studio’s focus. Part of the challenge is to balance work on the new against the already shipped, prioritizing the amount of energy spent on the known franchises and the time spent on developing something entirely new.
> 
> ...



I gather they are saying they are focusing all resources on BF3.  But, I doubt any resources were working on 1943 and Onslaught for PC any way, so this is just an attempt to put a positive spin on it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would rather them focus on BF3 than stupid onslaught


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 3, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would rather them focus on BF3 than stupid onslaught



agreed. I want to be thoroughly impressed. and I want to see a beta by June or July.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2011)

It would have been nice to see 1943 on PC, I got it on PS3 and it was a lot of fun. But yeah, I would rather see BF3 be a higher concentration.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 4, 2011)

Kittensprinkles, Crazy, and I took on a couple of hackers on Squad DM today and beat the bricks off them so much they rage quit. Their names were c1intbeastwood (aka bitchwood) and axiom4ever. It was epic. I love the GOL + 4x. Before we showed up, they were dominating, then kitten and I showed our faces and raped them. Then Crazy joined and after a round they rage quit. Good times Good Times.


----------



## jellyrole (Feb 4, 2011)

Is there still a server that TPU'ers play on? I searched but didn't find a [TPU] server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 4, 2011)

jellyrole said:


> Is there still a server that TPU'ers play on? I searched but didn't find a [TPU] server.



Search TPU not [TPU] also allow it to show empty servers. When you find it add it to your favorites.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 4, 2011)

the server is down for some reason, it is in my favorites but greyed out


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> the server is down for some reason, it is in my favorites but greyed out



Just search for it again and re-add it, it does that all the time.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2011)

they grey out if your search preferences dont allow it.

EG, dont show empty servers will grey out a favourite if its empty.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> they grey out if your search preferences dont allow it.
> 
> EG, dont show empty servers will grey out a favourite if its empty.



 didn't think of that


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 4, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Kittensprinkles, Crazy, and I took on a couple of hackers on Squad DM today and beat the bricks off them so much they rage quit. Their names were c1intbeastwood (aka bitchwood) and axiom4ever. It was epic. I love the GOL + 4x. Before we showed up, they were dominating, then kitten and I showed our faces and raped them. Then Crazy joined and after a round they rage quit. Good times Good Times.



Remember the Duke Nuk'em video?

That was c1intbeastwood!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Remember the Duke Nuk'em video?
> 
> That was c1intbeastwood!



That chopper bombing is awesome. That dude is good. 
I'd never thought of that , of course I crash when I fly any way


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 4, 2011)

hes not good, if i recorded 24/7 of all my play time and snapped together all my epic moments, i could make a video, its not hard.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 4, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> hes not good, if i recorded 24/7 of all my play time and snapped together all my epic moments, i could make a video, its not hard.



Have you checked his stats ? I may have to do that.

UPDATE:
He isn't bad that is for sure. 

Score: 980,434
Kills: 3,791
Deaths: 2,110
K/D Ratio: 1.80
Time: 48h 4m
Team Score: 6,770
Squad Score: 24,970
Objective Score: 76,865
Vehicle Score: 85,810
Award Score: 579,300
Bonus Score: 38,759
Score per Minute: 340
Games: 205Wins: 116
Losses: 89
W/L Ratio: 1.30
Skill Level: 0
Destruction 2.0 Kills: 3
Dogtags: 213

He got here in 48 hrs.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 4, 2011)

1.8 KD is not too shabby ...

Mine is only around 1.5


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 4, 2011)

Kills: 	19,614
Deaths: 	19,505
K/D Ratio: 	1.01
Teamkills: 	406
Accuracy: 	5.78%

Match Statistics:
Matches Total: 	1,750
Matches Won: 	942
Matches Loss: 	808
Match W/L Ratio: 	1.17


----------



## n-ster (Feb 4, 2011)

oh god... Godzilla 26 is the guy who has played BC2 the most and his K/D is 0.37 

he has less points per game and K/D than me LOL. He is at 2192hours and something, that is just sad


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> oh god... Godzilla 26 is the guy who has played BC2 the most and his K/D is 0.37
> 
> he has less points per game and K/D than me LOL. He is at 2192hours and something, that is just sad



lol that is awful ...


where are yall getting this nice clean stats ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Have you checked his stats ? I may have to do that.
> 
> UPDATE:
> He isn't bad that is for sure.
> ...



Yeah, his stats are similar to mine, and to be honest, I do have some great moments. But it would take a good amount of filming to get them together for a decent video. My stats have gone down a bit recently, back when I was that rank I was at like 1.98 KDR  Getting back up there though.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, his stats are similar to mine, and to be honest, I do have some great moments. But it would take a good amount of filming to get them together for a decent video. My stats have gone down a bit recently, back when I was that rank I was at like 1.98 KDR  Getting back up there though.




Just put me on the opposite team and watch your KDR magically rise back up


----------



## n-ster (Feb 4, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> Just put me on the opposite team and watch your KDR magically rise back up



same here lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, its not like its bad at 1.81 right now, but I am working on getting back to 2.0. I still am dead set on there was some hacks for 3 months that were making it through. I got 2.0 for 3 months then all of a sudden down to 1.5 instantly for like 2 months, now magically R28 comes and back to 2.0, too fishy.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 4, 2011)

was playing yesterday and this guy had some kinda aim bot in a blackhawk heli wiping out our whole team.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, his stats are similar to mine, and to be honest, I do have some great moments. But it would take a good amount of filming to get them together for a decent video. My stats have gone down a bit recently, back when I was that rank I was at like 1.98 KDR  Getting back up there though.



I use XFire to record my best moments on BC2.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2011)

here are my stats ... what ya think?

    Score: 1,571,054
    Kills: 6,916
    Deaths: 4,728
    K/D Ratio: 1.46
    Time: 115h 46m

    Team Score: 54,950
    Squad Score: 64,190
    Objective Score: 10,825
    Vehicle Score: 29,600
    Award Score: 922,630
    Bonus Score: 111,679
    Score per Minute: 226

    Games: 543
    Wins: 277
    Losses: 266
    W/L Ratio: 1.04
    Skill Level: 0
    Destruction 2.0 Kills: 11
    Dogtags: 263


----------



## n-ster (Feb 5, 2011)

Your W/L ratio is pretty damn low for a 1.46 K/D  either you are good because you managed to get lotsa kills while losing, or you didn't do enough to help your team out nd concentrated too much on kills


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Your W/L ratio is pretty damn low for a 1.46 K/D  either you are good because you managed to get lotsa kills while losing, or you didn't do enough to help your team out nd concentrated too much on kills



lol, well I normally run around behind and kill off all the snipers and guys hanging out in the back of spawn to help others plant and stuff. I find that more entertaining and a better challenge than running up and getting sniped when I try to plant.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sad but true.



> DICE have just announced that Onslaught, the co-op expansion pack for Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and Battlefield 1943 have been cancelled on PC to give the team more time to work on Battlefield 3.
> 
> DICE general manager, Karl-Magnus Troedsson made the announcement in a post on the Battlefield blog, saying “we know some of you eagerly have been awaiting Battlefield 1943 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Onslaught on PC. I’m sad to say that these two titles are now officially cancelled. Instead, our talented teams will focus on delivering the greatest possible gaming experience in our next behemoth release. We’re confident this will lead to an even better experience in Battlefield 3, not only on PC, but on all platforms.”
> 
> ...



http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/03/d...bad-company-2-onslaught-and-battlefield-1943/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> oh god... Godzilla 26 is the guy who has played BC2 the most and his K/D is 0.37
> 
> he has less points per game and K/D than me LOL. He is at 2192hours and something, that is just sad



could be an internet cafe account or something.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> oh god... Godzilla 26 is the guy who has played BC2 the most and his K/D is 0.37
> 
> he has less points per game and K/D than me LOL. He is at 2192hours and something, that is just sad



He is just trying to get better. Hell I get worse maybe that is what happened to him. 
Proves drinking during battle is a bad idea 
Probably had our proof during Vietnam.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 5, 2011)

*Tonight !*

Any one up for watching my drunk ass get killed ? 
Ain't drunk yet , but I can get there soon enough. 
TPU server is empty !


----------



## n-ster (Feb 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/02/03/d...bad-company-2-onslaught-and-battlefield-1943/



Wasn't this already posted a few posts back?




Mussels said:


> could be an internet cafe account or something.



That would make total sense


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm goin' in...


----------



## n-ster (Feb 6, 2011)

TPU/HMC? wth is HMC?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2011)

n-ster said:


> TPU/HMC? wth is HMC?



Hotel Moscow Clan.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 6, 2011)

hmm, I've missed so0o0 much


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 6, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> hmm, I've missed so0o0 much



Was that you whoopin my Ass in the Desert tonight ?
That was pretty good round. Can't believe we held 
that last base long enough to win the round.
{TPU}Idaho. I found out I had a bunch of dust 
in my sidewinder. Had my mouse doing crazy shit.


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 6, 2011)

CHECK IT!

http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/Blu3flannel

Finally made it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 6, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> CHECK IT!
> 
> http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/Blu3flannel
> 
> Finally made it.



congrads on making it to 50.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 7, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> CHECK IT!
> 
> http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/Blu3flannel
> 
> Finally made it.



wtf you use lotsa explosive weapons, 116% accuracy? Holy fuck


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 7, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> CHECK IT!
> 
> http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/Blu3flannel
> 
> Finally made it.



Good job!


----------



## Zen_ (Feb 7, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> CHECK IT!
> 
> http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/Blu3flannel
> 
> Finally made it.



Nice, now get crackin on the ultra nerd club of 2+ 50's.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn.  Seems like you just started.  Good job.


----------



## lemode (Feb 7, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Nice, now get crackin on the ultra nerd club of 2+ 50's.



there's no point in getting 2 seperate 50's. but the thought is funny to me...5-6 years ago...I' probably would have had 2 50's (had this game been out then).


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Nice, now get crackin on the ultra nerd club of 2+ 50's.



Apparently you don't have like 7 great games you're in various stages of completing (thanks mainly to Steam sales). Not to mention other great online shooters still active (I don't count any COD game amongst those but hey that's me).

Well that will probably change soon. So much good stuff comes out this year.


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> wtf you use lotsa explosive weapons, 116% accuracy? Holy fuck


 I think that's glitched, it gives me 43% on BFBCS. 



Zen_ said:


> Nice, now get crackin on the ultra nerd club of 2+ 50's.


I've already completed it once, I think I'll stop there. Completing the game twice would do my head in.



MT Alex said:


> Damn.  Seems like you just started.  Good job.



I've had the game for PC since June, it's just that I've only recently had time to play a lot since I was sick for a month.

Now it's time to get that KDR up!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Congrats on rank 50, I'm just about 49 myself, 50 will be soon!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2011)

Great Scott!!! You are amazing! I'm still stuck on 38 ish.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 8, 2011)

Jeez. Had this game on release and Im sitting on 36. 

Props


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont get that many hours in. I dont think I'll hit 50 before BF3 releases.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol. Don't think I will either. Says I have to play another 215 hours to get level 50.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Lol. Don't think I will either. Says I have to play another 215 hours to get level 50.



I know I will but I am still several months away.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I know I will but I am still several months away.



well I will be there if I can get a few Excellent games in.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2011)

After you get a Platinum star on a weapon, can you go even further?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> After you get a Platinum star on a weapon, can you go even further?



YEs, in order to allow the allocation of more than one Platinum star you need to press Alt+F4


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> YEs, in order to allow the allocation of more than one Platinum star you need to press Alt+F4



May I have a serious answer? Or you don't actually know?

I know this is a PC thread continuing a discussion over Bad Company 2 for PC, but I play on the 360. The games are similar so I thought I would ask.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> May I have a serious answer? Or you don't actually know?
> 
> I know this is a PC thread continuing a discussion over Bad Company 2 for PC, but I play on the 360. The games are similar so I thought I would ask.



No, you can not. That would be the jist of the Alt+F4 answer.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> No, you can not. That would be the jist of the Alt+F4 answer.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Thank you sir.



no problem. If you wish for anymore questions answered through witticism feel free to drop a message.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

ugh. I need to start sleeping more and caring less. I think I am starting to sound like Crazy on TS. 

good times drilling highway though. 







drove down my KD a bit too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL nice haru


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2011)

running around with a defibrilator is so much fun


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> ugh. I need to start sleeping more and caring less. I think I am starting to sound like Crazy on TS.
> 
> *good times drilling highway though. *
> 
> ...



I assume in the game?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I assume in the game?



You never know...


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You never know...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Lawl.. highway got drilled on the internet by Haru and isnt here to deny it. 

Here's a shot of me drilling everyone else. 



Spoiler









 jk


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> ugh. I need to start sleeping more and caring less. I think I am starting to sound like Crazy on TS.


Yeah right ! You'd have t0o drop a lot more F-bombs to get there


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Lawl.. highway got drilled on the internet by Haru and isnt here to deny it.
> 
> Here's a shot of me drilling everyone else.
> 
> ...



Oh my god I sucked bad bad ! That is pathetic. Though I did find out the next morning I had a mouse full of dust that made my laser not function very well. I might of had 2 more kills  I stink bad when I'm drinking. Oh well I have fun.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been having a lot of fun with 'Nam again last few days. I'm actually better with the lower tech equipment and older tanks. So much easier to shoot down helis, for example.

Laying mines in the shallow water crossings of Hastings (where vehicles often travel esp after the bridges are blown) is a literal and figurative blast!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah right ! You'd have t0o drop a lot more F-bombs to get there



No, he has a long way to go compared to Kittensprinkles


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Lawl.. highway got drilled on the internet by Haru and isnt here to deny it.
> 
> Here's a shot of me drilling everyone else.
> 
> ...




why don't you post the game after that when it was me you and crazy vs highway and tango. that was a good game for me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> why don't you post the game after that when it was me you and crazy vs highway and tango. that was a good game for me.



This was a few nights ago. If that's the night you're thinking of I didn't get a capture. I don't usually take screens at the end of most games.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmm, strange I've seen a few empty servers that were full last week.  Is something up?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, strange I've seen a few empty servers that were full last week.  Is something up?



Not that I noticed. Just the same BC2 server lag as usual. 

Haru- here's a good one I took for you. Don't know what the hell you were doing but I lol'd. 



Spoiler


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2011)

holy 1820 0/0


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

I've seen higher then that.  Like 4000/3500 vs 1800 for the other team.  I'm still stretching my chin on that one.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

This is the only kill-less and deathless Ace pin winner I've ever seen.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Not that I noticed. Just the same BC2 server lag as usual.
> 
> Haru- here's a good one I took for you. Don't know what the hell you were doing but I lol'd.
> 
> ...



I remember that. that was awesome. all I did was sit in the hind repairing the entire game. the other team was pissed cause it just would go down.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Not that I noticed. Just the same BC2 server lag as usual.
> 
> Haru- here's a good one I took for you. Don't know what the hell you were doing but I lol'd.
> 
> ...



That was a weird game, I can't remember what I was doing either, but look at my 1/1 score, and I never was in the air.



EastCoasthandle said:


> I've seen higher then that.  Like 4000/3500 vs 1800 for the other team.  I'm still stretching my chin on that one.



It's the fact that he got Ace with no kills thats weird. I've crushed servers and had like 5k and other team 1k, see gaps like that decently often.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 8, 2011)

no kills AND no deaths, I mean that's impressive


----------



## CarneASADA (Feb 8, 2011)

question:

what joystick do people use for flying?
is there a noticeable difference between joystick vs keyboard? 
single.stick vs dual.stick?

i got a friend who is looking at getting a joystick....

thanks...
sanBENdaHOE


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 8, 2011)

CarneASADA said:


> question:
> 
> what joystick do people use for flying?
> is there a noticeable difference between joystick vs keyboard?
> ...



never tried a joystick with battlefield. mouse and keyboard were fine for me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

CarneASADA said:


> question:
> 
> what joystick do people use for flying?
> is there a noticeable difference between joystick vs keyboard?
> ...



Same as Haru I'm all about the mouse and keyboard. I've never even tried a joystick but it's not like I have anything against them. A decent pilot with a mouse can be more than effective in BC2 (and BF2142 for that matter). Flying jets in a sim type game or hawx is another story.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It's the fact that he got Ace with no kills thats weird. I've crushed servers and had like 5k and other team 1k, see gaps like that decently often.


What I mean is a low k/d (15/8 which is the average for most others if not lower) but have 4000/5000 points. And it was more then just one person on that team.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What I mean is a low k/d (15/8 which is the average for most others if not lower) but have 4000/5000 points. And it was more then just one person on that team.



They're called medics and I usually quick scope them in the servers I occupy. jk


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 8, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What I mean is a low k/d (15/8 which is the average for most others if not lower) but have 4000/5000 points. And it was more then just one person on that team.



Thats common too, repair, med packs, extremely easy points. You don't lose points for dieing. People like their KDR, but you can get an extremely high SPM by being careless and helping everyone you can. Theres times when I sell a corpse out there and say, "nah I'm gonna die getting him", thats when those crazies will sprint right out there paddle him and then corpse slide past the person they revived.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats common too, repair, med packs, extremely easy points. You don't lose points for dieing. People like their KDR, but you can get an extremely high SPM by being careless and helping everyone you can. Theres times when I sell a corpse out there and say, "nah I'm gonna die getting him", thats when those crazies will sprint right out there paddle him and then corpse slide past the person they revived.



Corpse slide? How do you do that? Die and slide by?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 9, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> They're called medics and I usually quick scope them in the servers I occupy. jk



Ahh......  Guilty


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 9, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Not that I noticed. Just the same BC2 server lag as usual.
> 
> Haru- here's a good one I took for you. Don't know what the hell you were doing but I lol'd.
> 
> ...



Holy crap!  Easy still plays this game?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 9, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Holy crap!  Easy still plays this game?



that shot was taken some time ago.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 9, 2011)

Three gripes:

I have now become aware of aimbots: what is the point? Last night, halfway through a game my entire team was killed on spawn several times before we all left.

Base raping, a horrible but undoubtedly very apt term, could easily have been avoided if the developers had simply included some sort of buffer zone where the enemy couldn't enter. That said, I was kicked from a server the other day unjustly accused of "base raping" when the enemy destroyed both bases and began to move on to the next objectives: what was I supposed to do, I had been sniping from my vantage point before the bases where destroyed, was I simply meant to stop firing and attempt to move through their recently acquired frontlines?

As a beginner, I often find myself in a "team" of beginners where everybody seems to want to do their own thing whilst the other team, although not necessarily superior, seems better organised and inevitably wins. As a sniper, I am too often forced to leave my hiding spot and venture forth to attempt to capture/defend a base when, in my humble opinion, I should be spotting/providing cover for the engineers and assult classes.

These are minor gripes and I love the game, I only wish I had discovered it sooner as my lack of knowledge of certain maps inevitably affects my ability to help the team in certain cases. However, perhaps they could address some of these issues in BF3.


----------



## caleb (Feb 9, 2011)

You need to ask the server admin "excuse me can I kindly rape you in the back?".
Sadly there are a lot of noob rules and noob players that enforce them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 9, 2011)

On the note of servers, we do have a TPU server and i would hate to see it go to waste. just search for TPU. make sure you have unchecked the box labeled "empty" as it seems to be empty a lot.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 9, 2011)

*X-box*



CarneASADA said:


> question:
> 
> what joystick do people use for flying?
> is there a noticeable difference between joystick vs keyboard?
> ...



You can use an x-box 360 controller.


----------



## erixx (Feb 9, 2011)

Please, come on.... this is TPU.

Adults or the knowing player can get a serious joystick which is the closest thing to the real thing. 
Thrustmater T16000M is of stunning durable quality without being hardcore HOTAS like Cougars or X52's.


----------



## Mr McC (Feb 9, 2011)

erixx said:


> Please, come on.... this is TPU.
> 
> Adults or the knowing player can get a serious joystick which is the closest thing to the real thing.
> Thrustmater T16000M is of stunning durable quality without being hardcore HOTAS like Cougars or X52's.



Any tips for flying with a mouse? I now refrain from entering choppers as I have crashed more (including the mini-choppers) than I have shot down. I suppose I could find an empty server and practice but any pointers would be nice as I have no plans to play with a pad.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

You can use the X360 just for the heli? I gotta try that. I don't crsh with the heli, but I always seem to go to fast, and I always get shot down ultra fast. By RPGs when I fly low, by tanks and AA guns and the Rocket launcher that you control the direction (forgot the name, think it starts with M, or maybe gustav?). If I have a gunner with the heli where there's only 2 places, I usually win against another heli. I like that heli

yea we dont populate our server enough.There was one night where it was so full people I couldn't get in anymore and no its empty at the same exact time lol

I just press W annd mouse to the bottom a little to rise first, remember mouse is inverted. Then it is WASD and mouse to control the height of the nose.

EDIT: how do you set up you X360 control for heli?

EDIT2: tried switching the roll left and right with yaw left and right and it works wonders! much easier to control now that alot is focused on the mouse


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Corpse slide? How do you do that? Die and slide by?



Yep


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Corpse slide? How do you do that? Die and slide by?



I do that alot... rush with the defibrillator and die while reviving and running, so the guy the got revived sees and sliding or flying medic


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Any tips for flying with a mouse? I now refrain from entering choppers as I have crashed more (including the mini-choppers) than I have shot down. I suppose I could find an empty server and practice but any pointers would be nice as I have no plans to play with a pad.



Get really High DPI Laser Mice.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dont need high DPI, just get the utility I have in the OP, it allows you to tweak your mouse speed for flight, for ground vehicles, and infantry, all independent of each other. Makes the game much better, also allows FOV adjustment.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 9, 2011)

I changed my FOV, just for kicks, but I thought that the turrent speed tweak was busted after the second to last patch.  If not, I'd love to get rid of my damn slow tank turrent.  Didn't see the old utility in the OP.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

alot of turrets are Fucking slow lol, I'll give the utility a try.

If you change the FOV, what do you guys change it to? I got a 2048x1152 screen and they calculate 59 FOV or something, don't know what it means though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

First of all the FOV values/numbers in this game seem diff than usual and the default is 55. For my 1920x1200 16:10 I use 65 in BC2 which is about the equivalent of 90 in other games such as Source Engine.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

oh I get it, 90 degrees of FOV is 59 for me, and 90 degrees is usually what you want?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah generally for "wide screen" 90 is a good start, at least for 16:10. 16:9 (1920x1080 most often) should actually be a bit wider- perhaps 100 or so in a "normal" game. 59 in BC2 is your default? At any rate, you want it higher than that value.

You can just experiment and go with what feels and also looks best. For example, I tried 75 in BC2 and while it was nice to see a bit more on the sides it was too "fish-eyed" for comfort. 65 is a good mix.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 9, 2011)

59 is to give 90 degrees, I think 55 was default.

I'll try out higher FOV if I can, but won't it make everything look smaller?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> Any tips for flying with a mouse? I now refrain from entering choppers as I have crashed more (including the mini-choppers) than I have shot down. I suppose I could find an empty server and practice but any pointers would be nice as I have no plans to play with a pad.



First you should decide if you like interted controls. I don't but some people do. 

It's all instinct really. You do need to fly on an empty server to really get the hang of it. The first thing you should know is how to keep the chopper in the air while strafing and circle strafing. Just getting to know how the choppers handle is the most important thing before even trying to engage enemies. Once you can fly you then need to learn how to use various methods of combat like usign the main rockets to kill infantry or letting the gunner handle the ground. 

There's a few chopper guides on youtube.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what others are using the change their FOV, if you are changing in ini's, so not sure what this compares to in other games. But with that tool I have in the OP, I have it set to 85, and 55 was my default, and I won't ever go back.



MT Alex said:


> I changed my FOV, just for kicks, but I thought that the turrent speed tweak was busted after the second to last patch.  If not, I'd love to get rid of my damn slow tank turrent.  Didn't see the old utility in the OP.



It works, I was getting sick of adjusting my mouse speed on the fly, so I finally changed it with the util.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 9, 2011)

n-ster said:


> 59 is to give 90 degrees, I think 55 was default.
> 
> I'll try out higher FOV if I can, but won't it make everything look smaller?



Yes 55 is default I thought perhaps yours was 59 based on you being 16:9. Why don't you start with 70 and if that's too small or just "not right" then lower it until you're comfortable. Again I am at 65 with 16:10 1920x1200.

Here is a great site regarding this topic including a per-game list re. widescreen support.:

http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 10, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yes 55 is default I thought perhaps yours was 59 based on you being 16:9. Why don't you start with 70 and if that's too small or just "not right" then lower it until you're comfortable. Again I am at 65 with 16:10 1920x1200.
> 
> Here is a great site regarding this topic including a per-game list re. widescreen support.:
> 
> http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/



Yeah I put mine at 100 last night after reading 
these posts and it was at 90. I think I'll go back to 90. 
100 seems stretched. I'm running 1080p on a 27" 

Also after reading other post I think I'll practice flying 
again using some of the tips I got here and off a gamespot
forum. I like the Heavymetal map and want to learn.


----------



## erixx (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks all reminding those tips! been nearly a year since I tweaked it


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 10, 2011)

*Duh Moment !*



1Kurgan1 said:


> Dont need high DPI, just get the utility I have in the OP, it allows you to tweak your mouse speed for flight, for ground vehicles, and infantry, all independent of each other. Makes the game much better, also allows FOV adjustment.



I am having one of those moments. You say in the OP. What do you mean OP ?
The game settings in my doc's ? I'm lost. That is where I have my set at 100, 
but I'm dropping it back, I'll try 85. Are you running 1080p ?

n-ster here is a decent flying guide from youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EE8rGJHWFQ


----------



## erixx (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah 100 is overkill, 90 close... 85?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2011)

Even 75 was way too stretched for me (and a low FOV really bugs me such as in Mass Effect 2; tho at least I don't get nauseous like some).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I am having one of those moments. You say in the OP. What do you mean OP ?
> The game settings in my doc's ? I'm lost. That is where I have my set at 100,
> but I'm dropping it back, I'll try 85. Are you running 1080p ?
> 
> n-ster here is a decent flying guide from youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EE8rGJHWFQ



Original Post. I think you can change the FOV in your INI files, but I just use the utility in the OP to do it, much easier and it allows you to change mouse speeds for vehicles and such. Also I play on 1200p.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Even 75 was way too stretched for me (and a low FOV really bugs me such as in Mass Effect 2; tho at least I don't get nauseous like some).



Really? Surprised, 90 seems to start fish bowling for me, 85 is great. And I agree on low FOV, I can't stand that.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Original Post. I think you can change the FOV in your INI files, but I just use the utility in the OP to do it, much easier and it allows you to change mouse speeds for vehicles and such. Also I play on 1200p.



I'm pretty damn sure that utiltiy isn't in the OP anymore, that could be causing the confusion.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 10, 2011)

1st link, the video thing


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Really? Surprised, 90 seems to start fish bowling for me, 85 is great. And I agree on low FOV, I can't stand that.



Are you 16:9? Though I may try playing with mine again now. It has been awhile.

Yeah Mass Effect 2 is so frustrating in that regard. It's like 70 and was easily changed in the first game but not in the second without screwing up rifle zoom and cutscenes. Such a great game that I deal and enjoy it anyway but Shepards rear takes up way too much of my screen, man. What's worse is when he sprints it pans out to like 90 which is perfect for all the time, IMO.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Original Post. I think you can change the FOV in your INI files, but I just use the utility in the OP to do it, much easier and it allows you to change mouse speeds



Oh yeah I remember that utility. Used it then lost it after reformat. Yeah I have just been going into ini and doing it. Is that utility still around somewhere ? Gearin up for tomorrow. Going to go get my butt kicked on the TPU server again. TS is pretty cool when every one has a few in them. 
I had a game I went like 4 and 30. Killing my K/D , but it is fun. KS and CE's are a woot to listen to when you're half lit Sober probably not as fun


----------



## n-ster (Feb 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> BC2 Video Settings Configuration Tool













aren't you guys talking about this?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Are you 16:9? Though I may try playing with mine again now. It has been awhile.
> 
> Yeah Mass Effect 2 is so frustrating in that regard. It's like 70 and was easily changed in the first game but not in the second without screwing up rifle zoom and cutscenes. Such a great game that I deal and enjoy it anyway but Shepards rear takes up way too much of my screen, man. What's worse is when he sprints it pans out to like 90 which is perfect for all the time, IMO.



I'm on 16:10, 1920x1200.



boise49ers said:


> Oh yeah I remember that utility. Used it then lost it after reformat. Yeah I have just been going into ini and doing it. Is that utility still around somewhere ? Gearin up for tomorrow. Going to go get my butt kicked on the TPU server again. TS is pretty cool when every one has a few in them.
> I had a game I went like 4 and 30. Killing my K/D , but it is fun. KS and CE's are a woot to listen to when you're half lit Sober probably not as fun



Yeah, n-ster has it quoted in his post, thats screenshots of it.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 11, 2011)

It's the 1st link in the OP, kinda hard to miss


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 11, 2011)

n-ster said:


> It's the 1st link in the OP, kinda hard to miss



Hey n-ster I finally feel comfortable enough to fly after taking some of these suggestions and reading a couple other threads on flying. After about an hour practicing on Heavy Metal last night alone I went to a server with 8 guys on the desert map and actually killed a few guys. 
I only crashed once. The other side had a better pilot who shot me down a few times , but it was fun. Inverting the mouse and picking your own keyboard set up is paramount. Good Luck ! 
Hey if you are up to practicing tonight I will be on most of the night and then maybe we could hook into the TPU server. Are you on Teamspeak yet ? I'll probably be on about 9 p.m. Eastern time 7 p.m. Boise time. Heavy Metal and Desert are good empty maps to practice on. Hey another tip is set your vehicle with secondary weapon's so you have both missiles and MG. I was only running missiles last night and later thought about it and could of did a lot more damage if I'd had the MG too. I was on a Tank map earlier though and went with more armor. MG's don't do squat to tanks except make noise. 
Teamspeak is a great tool for hooking up with other TPU members. Some of us get obnoxious on Friday Night's after we have had a few 
These are my two profiles
Practice: Idaho
Game: {TPU}Idaho


----------



## n-ster (Feb 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Hey n-ster I finally feel comfortable enough to fly after taking some of these suggestions and reading a couple other threads on flying. After about an hour practicing on Heavy Metal last night alone I went to a server with 8 guys on the desert map and actually killed a few guys.
> I only crashed once. The other side had a better pilot who shot me down a few times , but it was fun. Inverting the mouse and picking your own keyboard set up is paramount. Good Luck !
> Hey if you are up to practicing tonight I will be on most of the night and then maybe we could hook into the TPU server. Are you on Teamspeak yet ? I'll probably be on about 9 p.m. Eastern time 7 p.m. Boise time. Heavy Metal and Desert are good empty maps to practice on. Hey another tip is set your vehicle with secondary weapon's so you have both missiles and MG. I was only running missiles last night and later thought about it and could of did a lot more damage if I'd had the MG too. I was on a Tank map earlier though and went with more armor. MG's don't do squat to tanks except make noise.
> Teamspeak is a great tool for hooking up with other TPU members. Some of us get obnoxious on Friday Night's after we have had a few
> ...



I never really crash, where my problem lies is skipping the missiles n shit. I usually play in almost full maps of 32 players, so RPGs, Tanks, AA guns, it's really hard lol

I don't really have a mic  and I usually have to stay quiet at home to not bother my parents etc

I'll be sure to try to find yoy tonight, but it'll be late... 11 PM EST earliest probably


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 11, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I never really crash, where my problem lies is skipping the missiles n shit. I usually play in almost full maps of 32 players, so RPGs, Tanks, AA guns, it's really hard lol
> 
> I don't really have a mic  and I usually have to stay quiet at home to not bother my parents etc
> 
> I'll be sure to try to find yoy tonight, but it'll be late... 11 PM EST earliest probably



There in lies your flying problem. To many things blowing you out of the air. With that many on a server you aren't gonna be up there long. 11 EST is 9 my time. I'll just being warming up. Probably about the time I try flying with my main profile.


----------



## lemode (Feb 11, 2011)

dling any & all updates and vietnam purchased...i prolly won't play as much this time round...but i'll play a little bit. bored with monday night combat all together.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 11, 2011)

Come try 'Nam. I have been having a great time with it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 12, 2011)

*Clan Wars!!*

We are having a Clan war of *TPU* vs *MIA* and any other contending clans on the *TPU server* at *8PM EST*. *BRING THE HEAT!!!*


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 12, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> We are having a Clan war of *TPU* vs *MIA* and any other contending clans on the *TPU server* at *8PM EST*. *BRING THE HEAT!!!*



not enough warning. sorry. plan it out a week in advance and make it not so early (like midnight) some of us work late.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 12, 2011)

Are we still on with MIA?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I would be there, but cant be on that late thur - sunday. Earlier in the week and maybe 11 or 10 est and I'd be up for it.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry couldn't come tonight Boise, Got held up in a poker tournament. Won lots, lost lots. My net for today was a Big mac + Big Fries (Canada is expensive, that totaled 10$), I least 'm not in the red  better than nothing right?


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 12, 2011)

this tonight if so, ill take them bastards on myself


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be sitting on the server all day doing nothing but populating it. I turned off the idle time kick setting. I will not be at the keyboard aka i will be AFK for most of the day. I just want to get some people on the server in case you are wondering.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nope, those stat bars are exactly the same as their normal variations. Also testing with them shows the same patterns. With the exact same time in my MG3 as normal and Speact they were within 2 kills of each other. And others observed the samething. The one gun with different stats is the MG3, but if you compare, somehow they got mixed up, it has the exact stats of the MG36, but it's still the MG3, for some reason it shows the wrong stats on the bars, thats all.


They need to patch that, it's extremely misleading.  SPECACT weaps aren't bad, there is a reason they are the final unlocks for each class.  The weaps are balanced and I like the default "noob" weaps a lot.  You can compete with someone that is using SPECACT kits with the noob weaps.



1Kurgan1 said:


> There wasn't 30's and 40's when I started. But if I restarted, I wouldn't get pwned by 30's or 40's, might hurt a little bit, but the PKM is the best Medic weapon (1st weapon), the XM8 is one of the better Assault Weapons (I think 2nd unlock), the M24 is one of the best Recon weapons (1st weapon), and the 1st 2 engi weapons aren't too bad.


You are coming in a vet from other Battlefield games, so you know the ropes.  Myself, this is my first one and with all the crazy chances I take to keep the action going, my k/d ratio suffers.  My k/d ratio is coming up with experience and practice, but it was brutal at first.  As far as weap choice goes, use whatever is most natural to you to succeed in getting the kill.  I had to earn several insignias for weaps I didn't want to use, but I am getting close to being able to use what I want, when I want, without grinding for insignias.



1Kurgan1 said:


> And I do agree that if you want to gold each weapon, that makes a huge difference, but you could never plat each weapon by 50, unless you go no team points.


Never stated going platinum each weapon was feasible.  Going gold each weap should yield the same point value as continuing to earn gold for your choosen weap, so I go that route.  I got plat in heavy armor about 30, so now I avoid tanks so I can get kills towards other stars.  Sucks you can't multi plat cuz I am teh uber pwner in tanx. a.k.a. Tank Commander.  As I am closing in on accumulating all insignias, I see the level grind is going to be brutal very soon in a few levels when I have all insignias.  Weap stars are my only way to facilitate the process.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, the M95 does hit like a hammer, but it's time to load a new shell into the chamber is so slow, its reload time is slow, and it's the only Recon weapon that you can't hold the scope up after you shoot. Recons the class I play the least, I'm an action kinda guy, cap flags, knife people, revive people, sitting and watching is boring.


I'm on top of the world now that I've figured out where to put the scope for sniper.  I love hanging back and sniping from afar.  I even get in assault rifle range with people and go toe to toe, head shotting them while strafing while they are shooting right at me.  M95 is the pro sniper rifle.  I learned with it to grind SPECACT pins and insignias, it helped me a lot to force me to aim correctly.  What drives me nuts is when people play recon and NEVER throw a motion mine.  Every time I throw one, it makes a world of difference and the enemy usually gets wiped out in their cubby hole when my side rushes in per knowing their exact location.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats mostly why I got it. Although I might be the only one who liked the Red Hat Medics for the Russians, to me it was like a "here I am, come and get me!"


The red hat helps big time to identify them, I forget which side I'm on and get killed thinking I am the other team after playing long hours.

OMG, did I ever have a blast grinding for my C4 insignia, literally.  Believe I will go back to using that once I finish grinding all other insignias.

As for FOV, anything beyond the default value is fish eye per the way the game is coded.  I'm leaving mine @ default.

I can't get the car radio to work and I have it set @ 1 in the ini.  Ne1 else have this problem?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I will be sitting on the server all day doing nothing but populating it. I turned off the idle time kick setting. I will not be at the keyboard aka i will be AFK for most of the day. I just want to get some people on the server in case you are wondering.


SPAWN RAPAGE!!!!  

I realize you won't actually spawn but man I love that and base rapage.  After obtaining all positions, I love to spawn rape @ the uncap base. It is one of the greater joys in life.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> SPAWN RAPAGE!!!!
> 
> I realize you won't actually spawn but man I love that and base rapage.  After obtaining all positions, I love to spawn rape @ the uncap base. It is one of the greater joys in life.



Scum.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 12, 2011)

i feel spawnrape is justified if you are getting spawnraped your team deserves it cause they are not playing together as a team


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah dude why don't you go play on a console? You'll fit in better over there.



Marineborn said:


> i feel spawnrape is justified if you are getting spawnraped your team deserves it cause they are not playing together as a team



Oh yeah I'm sure it's never because the other team is 75% Level 50 and mine is all in the teens at best (which seems to happen a lot).


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Scum.


LULZ, drive me out if you don't like it.  I'll take anyone one head to head, I don't care if you are spawn raping my base.  That would be a really fun challenge.  I should let the other team take all the positions and base rape my side so I can win in that scenario.  I've made the entire other team rq after taking all the positions back and base raping them after they had them all and were base raping me.

I hate it when people whine about game parameters the devs created.  Laming in Jedi Academy, base rape in BFBC2.  Devs allow for this, so deal peeps.

Base raping is pro, whining about it is noob.  I'll gladly take all your positions, WrigleyVillian and base rape you, so you can whine about how I should play on consoles while I pwn you every way there is to pwn you.  

I notice servers that warn about base raping, warn about several other things, like spamming rockets or some other lame BS.  Learn to play, period.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Not in Vietnam they don't and it's a nice change from vanilla IMO. Anywhere near enemy uncap is out of bounds. And yeah I have such a good chance of driving you out when I'm spawning in plain view of your tank reticule.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> i feel spawnrape is justified if you are getting spawnraped your team deserves it cause they are not playing together as a team


 Team stacking happens all to often man. You know this.



T3kl0rd said:


> LULZ, drive me out if you don't like it.  I'll take anyone one head to head, I don't care if you are spawn raping my base.  That would be a really fun challenge.  I should let the other team take all the positions and base rape my side so I can win in that scenario.  I've made the entire other team rq after taking all the positions back and base raping them after they had them all and were base raping me.
> 
> I hate it when people whine about game parameters the devs created.  Laming in Jedi Academy, base rape in BFBC2.  Devs allow for this, so deal peeps.


 Yeah those stupid developers. What do they know about creating a game thats fun. BASE RAPE!  Its called sportsmanship. You should look it up.......nevermind, I did it for you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sportsmanship


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

And again it was changed in Nam so apparently they realized they made a mistake by allowing access to enemy uncap in vanilla.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah those stupid developers. What do they know about creating a game thats fun. BASE RAPE!  Its called sportsmanship. You should look it up.......nevermind, I did it for you.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sportsmanship


See my previously edited post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And again it was changed in Nam so apparently they realized they made a mistake by allowing access to enemy uncap in vanilla.



I hope they keep the lock out in BF3.



T3kl0rd said:


> See my previously edited post.


Well I'm glad you have to rely on base raping to maintain your K/D. I'm sure there is a special place in hell for you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope they keep the lock out in BF3.


Rush mode is locked out with the attackers base grayed out unfortunately in base BFBC2.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I'm glad you have to rely on base raping to maintain your K/D. I'm sure there is a special place in hell for you.


I don't have to base rape to wipe out squads, that helps the old K/D ratio the most.  TBH, it hasn't helped my K/D ratio because I don't get to do it often enough.  Plus, I am often going commando while I base rape, so I only get a few kills in while the other team is spawning in perfect flanking position.  I stick to the noob servers usually, so the sides are balanced without excessive 50 lvl players on either side.  My base rapage is earned, tried and true.

I've earned a special place in Valhalla for my base raping.  You are banished to the underworld for lack of cahunas.  You have displeased Odin


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow a lot of the servers are not there for me any more.  IMA, HOG Slaughter House, FKRegulars, etc.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Rush mode is locked out with the attackers base grayed out unfortunately in base BFBC2.
> 
> I don't have to base rape to wipe out squads, that helps the old K/D ratio the most.  TBH, it hasn't helped my K/D ratio because I don't get to do it often enough.  Plus, I am often going commando while I base rape, so I only get a few kills in while the other team is spawning in perfect flanking position.  I stick to the noob servers usually, so the sides are balanced without excessive 50 lvl players on either side.  My base rapage is earned, tried and true.
> 
> I've earned a special place in Valhalla for my base raping.  You are banished to the underworld for lack of cahunas.  You have displeased Odin



Well I just looked at your stats and I'm sorry. You really do need to keep base raping. It seems thats about all your good at. Carry on.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I just looked at your stats and I'm sorry. You really do need to keep base raping. It seems thats about all your good at. Carry on.


Already stated I play ballz out, hence my low K/D ratio.  I'd rather have a sub 1/1 K/D ratio, than to be one of the people that is constantly back away from the front looking to cherry pick stragglers.  The only time I'm NOT @ the front is when I'm sniping and usually I'm doing that @ the front as well, often in the midst of the action.  Plus this is my first BF go around.  No doubt my pwnage quotient will improve, it already has been since I started playing BFBC2.  Now that I have experience with the BF game engine, 1/1 - 2/1 K/D ratio in BF3 is looking more feasible.  I'm getting 2/1+ K/D ratio rounds @ last and it pwns hard.

You need to get off your high horse and get in the action.  Base raping is a privilege earned through mastery of the game, not something worthy of disdain.  You've been told.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 12, 2011)

Smells like teenie spirit around here.  Peew.  Odious.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Already stated I play ballz out, hence my low K/D ratio.  I'd rather have a sub 1/1 K/D ratio, than to be one of the people that is constantly back away from the front looking to cherry pick stragglers.  The only time I'm NOT @ the front is when I'm sniping and usually I'm doing that @ the front as well, often in the midst of the action.  Plus this is my first BF go around.  No doubt my pwnage quotient will improve, it already has been since I started playing BFBC2.
> 
> You need to get off your high horse and get in the action.  Base raping is a privilege earned through mastery of the game, not something worthy of disdain.  You've been told.



Excellent excuse. Its ok. Not everyone is a great player. It takes time to master anything. Apparently in your case its FPS sportsmanship. Now that you know the problem you can deal with it.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 12, 2011)

Base raping is for fucktards. You might as well be freaking hacker too if you baserape.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

Seriously, any totally unfair advantage aside (e.g. when I spawn in my base unlike in the field I'm not expecting to be shot to say nothing of having any time to look around and get my bearings, crouch, switch weaps etc. And you proved my point re. this by stating how base rape helps your KDR like no other--because it's totally unbalanced.) * it really comes down to good sportsmanship and the Golden Rule*. I guess you're just an asshole.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Smells like teenie spirit around here.  Peew.  Odious.


I got called "scum" for my love of base raping.  Not going to take that quietly.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Excellent excuse. Its ok. Not everyone is a great player. It takes time to master anything. Apparently in your case its FPS sportsmanship. Now that you know the problem you can deal with it.


I never said I wasn't a great player.  Great players overcome EVERY and ALL scenarios including being baseraped.  It is a very rewarding driving back enemy advances from any position, including your own base.  I am very good at any game I spend time applying myself to learn.  I've never played a game with 0 learning curve and BFBC2 is no exception, albeit I bring in skills from other games like my tanking ability.



Radical_Edward said:


> Base raping is for fucktards. You might as well be freaking hacker too if you baserape.


Base raping is the ultimate demonstration of pro ability.  I've never hacked in any game even ONCE.  Hacking detracts from improving your inherent skill in any said game, assuming you have inherent skill.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 12, 2011)

me and kurgs always get put on the shitty team im pretty sure were cursed but you know what we do, we get on the fastest vehicle we push to the backest flag and we start piling up corpses and we start taking flags, i dont care if were getting baseraped, we get it done, theres no exscuse to start crying cause your in your base, theres always a way out if you have the skill to get out, 2 people in a team can make a massive diffrence. me and kurgs have proved it hundreds of times.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I got called "scum" for my love of base raping.  Not going to take that quietly.



Yeah? Instead of getting defensive why don't you stop and think about why you were called that in the first place. I think he was spot on in his assessment of you based on everything you've said so far.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Seriously, any totally unfair advantage aside (e.g. when I spawn in my base unlike in the field I'm not expecting to be shot to say nothing of having any time to look around and get my bearings, crouch, switch weaps etc. And you proved my point re. this by stating how base rape helps your KDR like no other--because it's totally unbalanced.) * it really comes down to good sportsmanship and the Golden Rule*. I guess you're just an asshole.


I stated it DIDN'T help my K/D ratio per not being able to do it enough.  The Golden Rule, LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, AND you use profanity while getting even higher on your high horse, which is now a holier than thou high horse while backsliding to read like you are tough.  Nice retort, EPIC FAIL.  BTW, I AM following the Golden Rule when it comes to base rape.  I already stated I don't care if you base rape my team and/or myself, I think it makes the game more challenging and fun.  OFC, I play the game nonstop for hours on end, I crave the intense pace that u can't deal with.



Marineborn said:


> me and kurgs always get put on the shitty team im pretty sure were cursed but you know what we do, we get on the fastest vehicle we push to the backest flag and we start piling up corpses and we start taking flags, i dont care if were getting baseraped, we get it done, theres no exscuse to start crying cause your in your base, theres always a way out if you have the skill to get out, 2 people in a team can make a massive diffrence. me and kurgs have proved it hundreds of times.


There is always more than one way to deal with a situation in this game, only exception being point blank with someone needing to knife them, even then, direct assault isn't always the best course of action.  If you can't go toe to toe with someone in your own base or deal with them camping on your spawn until you get a good spawn point a.k.a. roll, there are other means of retaliation.  I win a majority of toe to toe gunfights/knifefights, presuming I don't lag.  It's the guy providing support right behind the guy I just outlasted that I have problems with.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah? Instead of getting defensive why don't you stop and think about why you were called that in the first place. I think he was spot on in his assessment of you based on everything you've said so far.


Read my previous posts, I already stated u r a whina.  Why don't u stop and think that u r weak and can't play the game?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> There is always more than one way to deal with a situation in this game, only exception being point blank with someone needing to knife them, even then, direct assault isn't always the best course of action.  If you can't go toe to toe with someone in your own base or deal with them camping on your spawn until you get a good spawn point a.k.a. roll, there are other means of retaliation.  I win a majority of toe to toe gunfights/knifefights, presuming I don't lag.  It's the guy providing support right behind the guy I just outlasted that I have problems with.
> 
> Read my previous posts, I already stated u r a whina.  Why don't u stop and think that u r weak and can't play the game?



all right. time for my 2 cents. first of all, I wasn't  aware TPU made such a huge deal of K/D. in battlefield K/D means very little. Look at Crazy, his K/D (overall) has never exceeded 1/1, and yet, (when he is actually trying to help the team) he can usually keep up with people like Highway and Kurgan in score, and play a part in helping the team. so I would appreciate if we don't use K/D as a measuring stick.

that being said, saying you play "balls out" and using it as an excuse for being sub 1/1 is lame. you can ask pretty much anyone and they will say that when I play I generally preface my spawn with "this is gonna be stupid" and then go do something ridiculous. this doesn't stop me from having a 1.3+ K/D. 

as for base rape, it IS bad sportsmanship. It is sometimes justified, but usually it is due to team stacking. running into a base and killing all the boring, lame snipers and then leaving is pretty much justified. having your whole team sit outside the enemies only point of exit with a tank is never, under any circumstance, justified. 

Base rape is not the sign of a pro, in fact, most of the people here will actually go and sit around somewhere else in the map because frankly, base rape is boring. 


come play outside your noob servers with the rest of us. you'll see how ridiculous spawn rape can be. battlefield is designed so that you can't go rambo on a whole team by yourself. it takes a team effort to push an enemy line back. usually it takes 3-4 TPU to change the tide of a full 32 man server, and even that can be impossible on some maps. (laguna alta is a great map, but once the base rape starts, it never ends)


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> all right. time for my 2 cents. first of all, I wasn't  aware TPU made such a huge deal of K/D. in battlefield K/D means very little. Look at Crazy, his K/D (overall) has never exceeded 1/1, and yet, (when he is actually trying to help the team) he can usually keep up with people like Highway and Kurgan in score, and play a part in helping the team. so I would appreciate if we don't use K/D as a measuring stick.


It was quoted to me that my K/D ratio was inadequate, hence my mentioning it.



Black Haru said:


> that being said, saying you play "balls out" and using it as an excuse for being sub 1/1 is lame. you can ask pretty much anyone and they will say that when I play I generally preface my spawn with "this is gonna be stupid" and then go do something ridiculous. this doesn't stop me from having a 1.3+ K/D.


There is nothing lame about jumping in the heat of battle over and over making change happen for yourself and your team.  My round win ratio reflects that.  It has gone up considerably since I started playing.  I jump into bad spawn points all the time behind my squad mates to strengthen the frontline, relying on skill to overcome all odds.  Coincidentally, that scenario bares a striking resemblance to defending against base rape, so whining about base rape is completely out of touch with what is actually happening ALL the time on the actual battlefield. 



Black Haru said:


> as for base rape, it IS bad sportsmanship. It is sometimes justified, but usually it is due to team stacking. running into a base and killing all the boring, lame snipers and then leaving is pretty much justified. having your whole team sit outside the enemies only point of exit with a tank is never, under any circumstance, justified.


I don't require a tank to base rape and if someone is base raping myself/team with a tank, I'm not going to cry.  There are tons of ways to deal with tanks, yet peeps QQ about "tank noobs" because they aren't intelligent enough to figure how to beat them.  Tanks are far from invincible, especially in this game.  TBH, there is nothing left to do BUT base rape after you have secured all positions.  You want to keep pushing the enemy back as far away from the bases as far as you can, to KEEP them secure and the enemy contained.  If the enemy base is grayed out, then camp/set up perimeter right along the gray border.



Black Haru said:


> Base rape is not the sign of a pro, in fact, most of the people here will actually go and sit around somewhere else in the map because frankly, base rape is boring.


Damn, base raping is the funnest part of the game BY FAR for myself.  Base raping IS pro per you have already denied enemy advancement on the position/flag points so you are taking the fight to him where he spawns, pwning him/them there.  I'm not going to sit around positions after I personally pwned countless people straight for my team keeping the point when I know the enemy is pushed back to his base and I can keep pushing him as far away from the positions as I can.  There are AT/AA/MG guns/emplacments in the bases for reasons, to deal with base rape.  The devs allowed for it/designed the game so base rape is legal and possible, so it is a natural part of the game you must embrace in order to be the best player you can be.  Or you can whine about it while I base rape you without remorse.  




Black Haru said:


> come play outside your noob servers with the rest of us. you'll see how ridiculous spawn rape can be. battlefield is designed so that you can't go rambo on a whole team by yourself. it takes a team effort to push an enemy line back. usually it takes 3-4 TPU to change the tide of a full 32 man server, and even that can be impossible on some maps. (laguna alta is a great map, but once the base rape starts, it never ends)


I was going to roll around the TPU server or wherever the toughest challenge is EVENTUALLY, but TBH, it isn't any fun getting pwned by 50s who are also 5 game BF vets, so I continue to get acquainted with the intricacies of the game on the noob servers until then.  You can go "Rambo" on peeps in BF but doing it face to face is not the slightest bit easy.  I have my methods however, face to face or otherwise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> It was quoted to me that my K/D ratio was inadequate, hence my mentioning it.
> 
> There is nothing lame about jumping in the heat of battle over and over making change happen for yourself and your team.  My round win ratio reflects that.  It has gone up considerably since I started playing.  I jump into bad spawn points all the time behind my squad mates to strengthen the frontline, relying on skill to overcome all odds.  Coincidentally, that scenario bares a striking resemblance to defending against base rape, so whining about base rape is completely out of touch with what is actually happening ALL the time on the actual battlefield.
> 
> ...



Well since you wont play with someone who might kick your ass because well.....they would kick your ass you hang on noob servers and kick their ass. That almost sounds like a woman beater/rapist mentality. I mean you can't beat a mans ass so you find it fun beating on women. I mean its their fault for not being born a man right? Nice.



Marineborn said:


> me and kurgs always get put on the shitty team im pretty sure were cursed but you know what we do, we get on the fastest vehicle we push to the backest flag and we start piling up corpses and we start taking flags, i dont care if were getting baseraped, we get it done, theres no exscuse to start crying cause your in your base, theres always a way out if you have the skill to get out, 2 people in a team can make a massive diffrence. me and kurgs have proved it hundreds of times.



No one is questioning your 133t skillz man. But look at it this way. You and Kurgan play a lot. However you play for challenge right? So what if you are getting base raped. You fight your way out and kick some ass. Well good for you. What about the people who are not high level or maybe they are new to gaming all together. Do they deserve to be base raped? Also when you two beat the hell out of the other team do you spawn camp and base rape? I know you don't because I have played with you before. You both are good sportsmen. Friends don't let friends base rape.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> It was quoted to me that my K/D ratio was inadequate, hence my mentioning it.
> *I was actually talking to the people who brought up your K/D.*
> 
> 
> ...



frankly, I think your immature and a poor sport. your afraid to face us in the game, and yet you come here and tell us what our game is all about. if we are "5 game BF vets" I think we know the devs and the game better than you.

I extend my invitation for you to come play on real servers with us, and until you do, any posting about how we just can't play the game like you is Trolling.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

my 1st 10 deaths on BC2 was because of a massive baserape (2 helis, a tank, and a few infantry) that is just plain wrong.

While K/D doesn't tell the whole story, a high k/d usually means the guy is good. There are some people who focus a lot on team help. for instance, I saw (well got killed by) a 4 man squad spawncamping. I got killed like 10 times to kill them all, as I saw how many people were getting raped by them. idk how many times I ran behind a full tank for onsite repair. in smaller games, I ace or at least have the 2nd most amount of points. how many times I destroyed my k/d to blow up a heavily supported tank that was bringing carnage on us.

unfortunately, I suck at BC2, but i have fun and don't need to baserape to try to make myself feel better and make myself believe im a pro... even though I try to focus on my team, many could do WORLDS better than me, but they wouldn't want to jepordize their K/D. Real pros not only focus on the team, but can actually end up with a 2 K/D


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 12, 2011)

n-ster said:


> my 1st 10 deaths on BC2 was because of a massive baserape (2 helis, a tank, and a few infantry) that is just plain wrong.
> 
> While K/D doesn't tell the whole story, a high k/d usually means the guy is good. There are some people who focus a lot on team help. for instance, I saw (well got killed by) a 4 man squad spawncamping. I got killed like 10 times to kill them all, as I saw how many people were getting raped by them. idk how many times I ran behind a full tank for onsite repair. in smaller games, I ace or at least have the 2nd most amount of points. how many times I destroyed my k/d to blow up a heavily supported tank that was bringing carnage on us.
> 
> unfortunately, I suck at BC2, but i have fun and don't need to baserape to try to make myself feel better and make myself believe im a pro... even though I try to focus on my team, many could do WORLDS better than me, but they wouldn't want to jepordize their K/D. Real pros not only focus on the team, but can actually end up with a 2 K/D



K/D is the simplest way to measure playing skill, however, if you really wanna know if someone is good, look at their full stats (like team score and squad score)


----------



## T3kl0rd (Feb 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well since you wont play with someone who might kick your ass because well.....they would kick your ass you hang on noob servers and kick their ass. That almost sounds like a woman beater/rapist mentality. I mean you can't beat a mans ass so you find it fun beating on women. I mean its their fault for not being born a man right? Nice.


No, no, and no.  EVERYONE new to BF series should play on the noob servers unless you love getting pwned everywhere you go from the vets, I stated that in this thread a while back.  I never play on any noob server once I hit the level cap, so I'm playing against people my level, slightly above, and beneath as well.  I said I USUALLY play on noob servers, not always.  TBH, I'm not having fun unless I'm personally wiping out the other team by myself, so I'll get to the vets when I can stick it to them.  You guys are getting hella bent out of shape over a GAME.  It amazes me when 50s are bragging about how great they are in the chat box or noobs are QQing about how how much they suck.  It's competitive but you shouldn't QQ if things don't go your way, i.e. base rape.





TheMailMan78 said:


> No one is questioning your 133t skillz man. But look at it this way. You and Kurgan play a lot. However you play for challenge right? So what if you are getting base raped. You fight your way out and kick some ass. Well good for you. What about the people who are not high level or maybe they are new to gaming all together. Do they deserve to be base raped? Also when you two beat the hell out of the other team do you spawn camp and base rape? I know you don't because I have played with you before. You both are good sportsmen. Friends don't let friends base rape.


You do deserve to get base raped if you can't devise a contingency plan to deal with it.  OMG, there are so many ways to deal with base rape but you people only want to QQ about it.  I would spawn camp in any game and if I'm spawn camped, I'll continue respawning until I can get in the fight and not QQ about it.



Black Haru said:


> frankly, I think your immature and a poor sport. your afraid to face us in the game, and yet you come here and tell us what our game is all about. if we are "5 game BF vets" I think we know the devs and the game better than you.


Evidently not because you can't grasp how base raping is coded in the game.  You have been playing soft since BF1942 and it takes a guy like me to make you man up.  I never said I wouldn't face you people.  I said I would face you and tougher opponents than you when I won't get pwned.  I'm getting there based on my stat improvement.  What is so exceedingly mature about your comments towards me, you being the multitude of responses I get?  Nothing, that is what.  You say I suck for base raping and when I say anything back you QQ, leet skillz there.



Black Haru said:


> I extend my invitation for you to come play on real servers with us, and until you do, any posting about how we just can't play the game like you is Trolling.


OMG, I got trolled first, I'm having to deal with you immature QQ babies over base rape.  I'll be on the TPU server soon enough, never said I wouldn't be.  No freaking way am I going to play against vets coming in brand new and get pwned repeatedly, already been there and done that and it makes the game rough to play.  Look forward to reading yours and everyone elses comments in the chat box about how unfair I am. 



Black Haru said:


> K/D is the simplest way to measure playing skill, however, if you really wanna know if someone is good, look at their full stats (like team score and squad score)


Stats NEVER tell the full story.  Last night, I kept getting pwned due to my internet connection lagging.  There were 5-10 kills I lost in one round because my knife hit or shot would not register and I was lag warping at the same time.  I have stabbed people twice fully, not knicked, before the stabbed me back and it took away my knife kill because of lag, I've lost countless knife fights because of lag.  My stats suffer because I learn ALL the weaps and get ALL the insignias and I am getting killed while learning when and how to use each weap but I am confident they will keep going up because I learn from my mistakes and I am a much better player all around for taking the long, tough road.  There isn't a weapon or vehicle I HAVEN'T used, so while my K/D ratio suffers because of the learning curve, later on, my stats will be uber per being so versatile, internet connection permitting.  A lot of people play ONE class or use ONE weapon a majority of the time, I use them all equally for the most part except when I am grinding class specific weaps for stars and insignias.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> No, no, and no.  EVERYONE new to BF series should play on the noob servers unless you love getting pwned everywhere you go from the vets, I stated that in this thread a while back.  I never play on any noob server once I hit the level cap, so I'm playing against people my level, slightly above, and beneath as well.  I said I USUALLY play on noob servers, not always.  TBH, I'm not having fun unless I'm personally wiping out the other team by myself, so I'll get to the vets when I can stick it to them.  You guys are getting hella bent out of shape over a GAME.  It amazes me when 50s are bragging about how great they are in the chat box or noobs are QQing about how how much they suck.  It's competitive but you shouldn't QQ if things don't go your way, i.e. base rape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are so full of yourself, it's incredible

On another note, my W/L is 1.68  Only 99 games total though. but shit, I play OK, but not that well  guess I'm lucky and always in the good teams?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 12, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> No, no, and no.  EVERYONE new to BF series should play on the noob servers unless you love getting pwned everywhere you go from the vets, I stated that in this thread a while back.  I never play on any noob server once I hit the level cap, so I'm playing against people my level, slightly above, and beneath as well.  I said I USUALLY play on noob servers, not always.  TBH, I'm not having fun unless I'm personally wiping out the other team by myself, so I'll get to the vets when I can stick it to them.  You guys are getting hella bent out of shape over a GAME.  It amazes me when 50s are bragging about how great they are in the chat box or noobs are QQing about how how much they suck.  It's competitive but you shouldn't QQ if things don't go your way, i.e. base rape.



I can attest to going to the TPU server and getting my ass totally handed to me. It is still fun though. I quit worrying about K/D ratio quite awhile ago. They call it a game for a reason. It is suppose to be fun. I think I dropped out of one the other night when I was like 4/30. Any way I may drop by the TPU server tonight and check out the fight. Gives people good practice slaughtering me


----------



## n-ster (Feb 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I can attest to going to the TPU server and getting my ass totally handed to me. It is still fun though. I quit worrying about K/D ratio quite awhile ago. They call it a game for a reason. It is suppose to be fun. I think I dropped out of one the other night when I was like 4/30. Any way I may drop by the TPU server tonight and check out the fight. Gives people good practice slaughtering me



Haha same here, I've stopped worrying about K/D ever since I've started playing BC2. I mean 0Kills 10 deaths with and average life of like 3~5s is sad lol. I've never passed 0.42 K/D yet on overall


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2011)

base rape is the same as playing an SP game on the easiest setting with aim assist on.

you arent good enough to fight an even match, so you do everything you can to stack things in your favour.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 13, 2011)

I would base rape if and only if:
1. The other team base rapes us.
2. The other team talks shit.
3. The other team has people I f'ing hate.

I have a 2.3 K/D and I only play ground pounding.  To me the greatest satisfaction is switching from a winning team to a losing team and helping the losing team win.

Also does anyone think the UMP is kinda over power in close quarter?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 13, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> No, no, and no.  EVERYONE new to BF series should play on the noob servers unless you love getting pwned everywhere you go from the vets, I stated that in this thread a while back.  I never play on any noob server once I hit the level cap, so I'm playing against people my level, slightly above, and beneath as well.  I said I USUALLY play on noob servers, not always.  TBH, I'm not having fun unless I'm personally wiping out the other team by myself, so I'll get to the vets when I can stick it to them.  You guys are getting hella bent out of shape over a GAME.  It amazes me when 50s are bragging about how great they are in the chat box or noobs are QQing about how how much they suck.  It's competitive but you shouldn't QQ if things don't go your way, i.e. base rape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most of us have at least gold on almost every weapon ( I am missing a total of 3) and virtually all of us have all enough points to unlock all classes. I do agree that I do better with guns I like rather than guns I hate, that's logic. but my best gun only has 1100 kills on it, I don't generally use a gun I have plat on (this doesn't apply to vehicles) 

We will stop whining about base rape when you stop whining about BF vets and lvl 50s and come play with us. (well I can only speak for myself here)



hv43082 said:


> I would base rape if and only if:
> 1. The other team base rapes us.
> 2. The other team talks shit.
> 3. The other team has people I f'ing hate.
> ...



The UMP got a patch some time ago. it's not overkill, I still like my scar L better, but it's certainly better than release.

I generally only "base-rape" to clear snipers, then I leave. I do similar things if my own team won't leave the base (when we have perfectly good spawn points) smoke up the area and make em leave. 



I say we agree to disagree on the base-rape issue. I just have two final things to say. 

A) you have 120 hours and 30+ lvls. I haven't learned all that much since lvl 30. if you don't feel confident now, I don't think you ever will.

B) if/when you play with us, prepare to be targeted for base-raping. trust me, people like Kurgan and Highway are not people you want to have a grudge against you. (heheh, like when I killed highway like 5 times with the repair tool in one round) 

I don't come on TPU for trolling and flaming. (I am talking to both sides here) I say drop it for now. when Teklord actually starts playing with us, we can QQ some more.

P.S. Idaho and N-ster, you guys are welcome anytime. even if you went 4/30, the only person who armed more boxes than you was Highway. I would have you on my team any day.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 13, 2011)

Yea if you cant compete without base raping your pretty much worthless as a player. 

At rank 10 i was taking on Highway , Kurgan, Marineborn and the rest using a Shotgun and medic, i start out at a .2x K/D im now .95, Base Raping just means you cant man up and cap a flag and do a job helping your team, Id rather have someone that sucks, but gives me ammo, revives me aka restoring tickets, heals me, and spots enemies then the guy whos 30/3 and sniping or base raping. If you cant compete without being weak go back to Call of Duty, if at Rank 30+ you cant bring yourself to compete hang it up,  At Rank 14 or was it 18? you get Magn rounds at that point you can compete with anyone,

M24 sniper rifle is 1 of the best in the game, for recon
870 combat shotgun + Magnum is whats affectionately known as a 1 hitter quitter at close range.
Scar L - its silenced from the get go has little bullet deviation, and is easy to aim as an engineer 
XM8 assault rifle is 1 of the most balanced assault riles in game not great but no glaring flaws
Saiga semi auto shotgun + magnum = oasis easy mode dont need to base rape to do well there also Saiga + extended clip 12rounds is also good for Oasis.
MG36 - free red dot sight granted DICE broke it... again but it allows for extra ammo + magnum for a potent pray and spray player

in general by rank 14-18 you have everything you need to break a rank 50 player and make him cry. and for the record base rape really is for asshats as if you cant compete without it avoid playing against players like TimSad...







 personally killed him a few times and that guy is damn crazy, Knife kills only... and hes 1.22 k.d avg and puts you to shame. At the end of the day base rape to maintain your K/D dosent help your team it lowers the average players respect for you, and is pretty much worthless in general, Base Rape to compete is just a joke and an excuse.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 13, 2011)

I will second that.  I don't care what your K/D is in a round.  I will brag a little if my is higher than normal, but that is because I am still trying to get it up to 1.5, but I digress.

Everyone in TPU plays their style and it just messes well together for whatever reason.  Me and Kurgan are almost always the ones who attack and take flags so our K/D tends to show how well we are doing.  On the flip side, Haru, Killer Rubber Ducky, Red Tango, Idaho all tend to play more of a support role and do a damn good job of it.  When I see TPU people at a flag I tend to ignore it because I know it would take hell and back to get it away from them.  Since I don't have to defend, I go attack other stuff.  That is just how I play and I am sure Kurgan is much the same.

I am not sure what this discussion was about, but you are going to have to let stuff go.  My anger from a lag spike, cheap kill, cheap tactics, etc. last for that play session.  After that, I couldn't care less.

As far as base rape, I don't participate in it.  Even when my team is doing it, I just watch.  I get my points from rearming people and spot balls.  Granted I am technically helping, but I don't kill people in their base.  If you leave and try to sneak away, that is fair game though.  So while I don't technically base rape, I have been know to support its continuation.  In my defense, TPU rarely stay on servers were base raping is happening either way.  We have left several dozen servers because the enemy team was too weak to get out of their base.

P.S. Idaho tends to beat himself up for being at the bottom of the team.  He never takes into account that he has been responsible relaying import info. to other TPU members during rounds that lead to us maintain our grip so to speak.  I have watched him literally take a bullet for me.  It was just missing a slow motion reply; however, I think his score would improve if he doesn't follow me into the shit.  I think Idaho is still trying to find his play style and I personal thing his score per round would improve greatly in a more defensive play style.  If he stuck to Recon or Medic, kept close but not in the middle of the action, and spend his time killing wounded leftovers and/or spotting people he could easily be at the top of the points list.  I say that because he seems to have a knack for knowing when and were enemies will try to move to.

I tend to attract a lot of misfortune in FPS games, so if you are not a medic or Kurgan or both I just can't recommend being too close to me.  This is a warning to anyone new who starts playing with us.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110213/TimSad.jpg
> 
> I personally killed him a few times and that guy is damn crazy, Knife kills only... and hes 1.22 k.d avg and puts you to shame. At the end of the day base rape to maintain your K/D dosent help your team it lowers the average players respect for you, and is pretty much worthless in general, Base Rape to compete is just a joke and an excuse.



I have pissed Tim off in 2142 before.  Sadly he is really really good at FPS, but refuses to kill anyone if a knife wasn't involved.  If he ever used a gun, he would be far more dangerous than his stats say.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 13, 2011)

yea i know just it goes to show even me being as middle of the road average as i am was able to compete long before rank 30 and now at 36 i tend to every once in a great while eek out an ace pin against my betters when im having a good day or get really pissed off lol, just point was for T3klord that baserape will eventually result in you getting shanked by TPU members and probably shunned to an extent untill you stop lol


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Everyone in TPU plays their style and it just meshes well together for whatever reason.



this is so true. I always get a laugh when we get asked what the "minimum K/D" was for our "clan". it is pure coincidence that the random grouping of tech nerds gathered here happen to play like pros together. 

I think we told one guy the minimum K/D was like 1.9. he believed us, we had been in that server for 4-6 rounds, and there were like 6 of us. hilarious.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 13, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No one is questioning your 133t skillz man. But look at it this way. You and Kurgan play a lot. However you play for challenge right? So what if you are getting base raped. You fight your way out and kick some ass. Well good for you. What about the people who are not high level or maybe they are new to gaming all together. Do they deserve to be base raped? Also when you two beat the hell out of the other team do you spawn camp and base rape? I know you don't because I have played with you before. You both are good sportsmen. Friends don't let friends base rape.



Me and Marine don't baserape, like Haru said, mostly just sit at a flag like B when our team is doing so. Unless they been sniping from their base the entire game, then I go in there mercilessly and rip their faces off.

Marine understands, but he's just venting because we have some freaking horrible luck with teams. And then we finally turn the team around, and our team starts base raping, so we switch back to the crap team to even it out, keep shooting ourselves in the foot, guess we will never learn


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Thanks fella's. I may play more now. I feel like 
I let people down when I get slaughtered and 
I will take the advise. I was gonna check out the 
game last night , but we had all the grandkids and 
one is only 9 months and she likes Papa more then Grammy
so I had to keep her occupied. How'd the match go ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2011)

Im going to be playing BC2 Wasted tonight! 
Im mixing up Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters ^_^
1 oz Vodka
1 1/2 oz Bacardi 151
1 oz Peach Schnapps
1oz citrus triple sec
1 1/2 oz dry gin
1 1/2 oz evan williams
fill her up with sprite

12oz glass with ice or skip the sprite and go native !!

Good times !!!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 13, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im going to be playing BC2 Wasted tonight!
> Im mixing up Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters ^_^
> 1 oz Vodka
> 1 1/2 oz Bacardi 151
> ...



Ha, that was close to the concoction I had in me SB Sunday. It was really good, but man when it hits you it is like a brickwall. Gave me the shits the next day too
Of course I had a six pack of tall budlights in me before I even started that stuff. Beer before liquor never sicker. The wife warned me, but I never listen to her. I should of, the next day wasn't fun. 4 a.m. wake up for work


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Ha, that was close to the concoction I had in me SB Sunday. It was really good, but man when it hits you it is like a brickwall. Gave me the shits the next day too
> Of course I had a six pack of tall budlights in me before I even started that stuff. Beer before liquor never sicker. The wife warned me, but I never listen to her. I should of, the next day wasn't fun. 4 a.m. wake up for work



hell yeah minus the shits
I made it rightnow with dr pepper and damn if it dont taste stronger!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Me and Marine don't baserape, like Haru said, mostly just sit at a flag like B when our team is doing so. Unless they been sniping from their base the entire game, then I go in there mercilessly and rip their faces off.
> 
> Marine understands, but he's just venting because we have some freaking horrible luck with teams. And then we finally turn the team around, and our team starts base raping, so we switch back to the crap team to even it out, keep shooting ourselves in the foot, guess we will never learn



I know you guys don't baserape that was my point


----------



## GullyFoyle (Feb 14, 2011)

New BFBC2 Server released:



> R30 is now ready for admins to install via the control panel. This also brings a new option to turn off the Queue system for full servers, it also disables VIP reserved slots BUT this helps with the random crashing issue a lot of you have had.
> 
> Dice will not be implementing a further fix as they have found the reserved slots and queue system to be the fault so the easy fix is to disable it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 14, 2011)

*TPU Server site*

Check up on it at http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/wordpress/

We need people who are good at designing pages and using wordpress, mysql etc. PM me if you are willing and able to help with the page(s) especially editing the Theme to include our Logo.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> LULZ, drive me out if you don't like it.  I'll take anyone one head to head, I don't care if you are spawn raping my base.  That would be a really fun challenge.  I should let the other team take all the positions and base rape my side so I can win in that scenario.  I've made the entire other team rq after taking all the positions back and base raping them after they had them all and were base raping me.
> 
> I hate it when people whine about game parameters the devs created.  Laming in Jedi Academy, base rape in BFBC2.  Devs allow for this, so deal peeps.
> 
> ...


I will ban you on your first offense for that on the Ashentech server.

If I see you doing it on any other server. I will TK you in a heartbeat.



n-ster said:


> my 1st 10 deaths on BC2 was because of a massive baserape (2 helis, a tank, and a few infantry) that is just plain wrong.
> 
> While K/D doesn't tell the whole story, a high k/d usually means the guy is good. There are some people who focus a lot on team help. for instance, I saw (well got killed by) a 4 man squad spawncamping. I got killed like 10 times to kill them all, as I saw how many people were getting raped by them. idk how many times I ran behind a full tank for onsite repair. in smaller games, I ace or at least have the 2nd most amount of points. how many times I destroyed my k/d to blow up a heavily supported tank that was bringing carnage on us.
> 
> unfortunately, I suck at BC2, but i have fun and don't need to baserape to try to make myself feel better and make myself believe im a pro... even though I try to focus on my team, many could do WORLDS better than me, but they wouldn't want to jepordize their K/D. Real pros not only focus on the team, but can actually end up with a 2 K/D


That's how I play. My k/d is garbage. Slowly rising now that I have some decent unlocks (finally actually managed a few rounds over 1:1), but I focus more on squad and team play. I have never played on noob servers tho. I just jumped right in to full blown clan servers with the other AT guys when I finally started playing online. Trial by fire, ftw.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 14, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> in general by rank 14-18 you have everything you need to break a rank 50 player and make him cry. and for the record base rape really is for asshats as if you cant compete without it avoid playing against players like TimSad...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110213/TimSad.jpg
> 
> personally killed him a few times and that guy is damn crazy, Knife kills only... and hes 1.22 k.d avg and puts you to shame. At the end of the day base rape to maintain your K/D dosent help your team it lowers the average players respect for you, and is pretty much worthless in general, Base Rape to compete is just a joke and an excuse.



wooooooow 750 hours? I sure hope he is good lol

how many hours did it take everyone to get to 50?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Feb 14, 2011)

Base Raping isn't really the players fault. I mean I hate it and all. What it really comes down to is an unbalanced and poorly administrated game. A balanced game is the best.

A good game is when the tickets are even. Those last few tickets in single digits on a tie game are the best.

So yeah base rape happens, because the players want to fight and keep killing. And if the server is totally unbalanced then base rape will happen.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 14, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That's how I play. My k/d is garbage. Slowly rising now that I have some decent unlocks (finally actually managed a few rounds over 1:1), but I focus more on squad and team play. I have never played on noob servers tho. I just jumped right in to full blown clan servers with the other AT guys when I finally started playing online. Trial by fire, ftw.



Yeah mine has raised from .66 to near .70 now since Vietnam, not so easy when you are talking thousands and thousands of k/d, thanks mainly to the PPSh, mines and shooting down helis with tanks which I am really unable to do in vanilla unless they are coming right for me! (South Park reference ).


So what/where/who's is this "TPU server" some of you guys played at late last night? I was pretty much done by that time so I didn't join...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Feb 14, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So what/where/who's is this "TPU server" some of you guys played at late last night? I was pretty much done by that time so I didn't join...



I'd also like to know... the 6 we had back in the day all seem to be down


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 14, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> wooooooow 750 hours? I sure hope he is good lol
> 
> how many hours did it take everyone to get to 50?



TimSad is very good, he doesn't shoot, only knifes. And I'm glad to say, I got 6 of his tags and he only has 2 of mine, which says a lot as I believe he is the one with the most tags in the world.


----------



## burtram (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I got my replacement card from sparkle today, put it in and after 3 rounds in game, got promptly banned from the server, hilarious as it was, I still don't know why; I only had 8/3 k/d. My guess was they didn't like the shotgun + slugs, or didn't like me shooting at helicopter pilots with them.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 15, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'd also like to know... the 6 we had back in the day all seem to be down





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah mine has raised from .66 to near .70 now since Vietnam, not so easy when you are talking thousands and thousands of k/d, thanks mainly to the PPSh, mines and shooting down helis with tanks which I am really unable to do in vanilla unless they are coming right for me! (South Park reference ).
> 
> 
> So what/where/who's is this "TPU server" some of you guys played at late last night? I was pretty much done by that time so I didn't join...



The server is one Ive been renting. in the server search type: TPU and it is called "TPU: Hell's Frozen Over"

We got Kittensprinkles drunk last night then let him destroy his own K/D. It was great.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2011)

burtram said:


> Well, I got my replacement card from sparkle today, put it in and after 3 rounds in game, got promptly banned from the server, hilarious as it was, I still don't know why; I only had 8/3 k/d. My guess was they didn't like the shotgun + slugs, or didn't like me shooting at helicopter pilots with them.



Just had to RMA my new 5670 for my second gamer today. 
I hate that shit. $10 extra for a piece of crap.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The server is one Ive been renting. in the server search type: TPU and it is called "TPU: Hell's Frozen Over"
> 
> We got Kittensprinkles drunk last night then let him destroy his own K/D. It was great.



Yeah I do that every Friday


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 15, 2011)

yea kittensprinkles was ridiculous, "where the fuck are you? wtf are you doing. DO SOMETHING!!!"
followed by.. "sorry im drunk" 

it should be mentioned it was me and kittensprinkles + redtango vs Highway Death and Captsavaho. tango left leaving just me and kittensprinkles, and since he was so drunk and almost worthless, at what? 2/ 20 or something, to my 50/40 with me blowing up every single mcom except 1 that Tango got if  my memory serves me right, i in a sense dominated, it was my 1 good round for the week, lol means every match im in now i do terrible.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 15, 2011)

R30 Server Update


> Changelist
> 
> . Some vehicles on Operation Hastings, Panama Canal CQ, White Pass CQ and Laguna Presa CQ did not get destroyed when left unattended. This has been corrected.
> 
> ...



post

Hard to say which servers have updated to R30.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea kittensprinkles was ridiculous, "where the fuck are you? wtf are you doing. DO SOMETHING!!!"
> followed by.. "sorry im drunk"
> 
> it should be mentioned it was me and kittensprinkles + redtango vs Highway Death and Captsavaho. tango left leaving just me and kittensprinkles, and since he was so drunk and almost worthless, at what? 2/ 20 or something, to my 50/40 with me blowing up every single mcom except 1 that Tango got if  my memory serves me right, i in a sense dominated, it was my 1 good round for the week, lol means every match im in now i do terrible.



We are going to try for another round or so on the server tonight too.


----------



## boomstik360 (Feb 15, 2011)

What server do you guys play on?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 15, 2011)

boomstik360 said:


> What server do you guys play on?



The TPU server. Search TPU in the server menu


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry I couldn't join in tonight. After spending last night fuckin with my other computer for hours just to find out the new card is trash 
I didn't feel like messing with my main one. It wasn't booting up after I tried to join that VN server you all were playing on. 
I'll be back tomorrow after a nice steak and colossal shrimp dinner and try to hook up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2011)

This is how you beat me in Bad Company:


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks like fair teams to me!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 15, 2011)

Ha!  Even crazyeyes abandoned you to the other team


----------



## BondExtreme (Feb 15, 2011)

This game still any good? I have Vietnam but barely played it after I purchased it. xD


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2011)

If you like hardcore mode, then Vietnam is fun.  Their are few maps, few guns, and few extras worth using; however, the slimmed down options leave you with skill and skill only.

All the weapons are great and well balanced....except the Patrol Boat, but people are aware of it now and take measures to deal with it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Agreed with Laughingman, BC2:V is a great game, but you need to like HC damage model, because it's Core mode has a similar damage model to HC. Also the maps are much more close range. So it gets pretty mucky.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vietnam has a faster pact compare to the original BC2. I like both of them equally .


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't like Vietnam so much. I prefer Vanilla hardcore much better. I also like the theme and mood better on Vanilla

Still Vietnam is not a bad game and I can see why many people like it. I like hardcore Vietnam as much as normal Vietnam though, while I prefer BC2 normal to BC2 Hardcore


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I don't like Vietnam so much. I prefer Vanilla hardcore much better. *I also like the theme and mood better on Vanilla*



Vanilla is a thinkers game, and thinking/strategizing is what I do, by far my favorite mode.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

I only play hardcore. Nam on hardcore is epic!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Vanilla is a thinkers game, and thinking/strategizing is what I do, by far my favorite mode.



Exactly  I make up for my poor skills with strategy and team play. ofc I'm still an average player at best, but I have my moments  I can sometimes be responsible for capturing AND defending all 3 flags in the beginning of the game, long enough so that my teammates have a good enough defense in at least 2 of the 3 flags. After which it is smooth sailing and rushing to the flag the opposing team is going for, or defending strategic flags (ie: for AA gun and easier to move to A or C if needed + UAV can also help)

With a great pilot, on an Apache, there can be wonders done lol (ie: him and I both with 35 kills and 3~4 deaths), with both of us having a combined scored higher than the other 14 players of the team.

I also have my bad moments. 1/2 kills 15~20 deaths, score in the bottom third

I find the easiest general tactic to rush to B, leaving A or C depending on the side to my teammates, and then fiercly defending B, while teammates go for the 3rd base, and then defending the 1st one, while keeping pressure on C. A good defense at B helps tons. When I am dead and see lots people dying at one place, I quickly spawn on a guy near there and revive 3~5 people in a row, it's funny, makes a huge difference and we can keep the flag.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep I love HC. plus you do not have to unload a clip into a guy with the armor perk on. so annoying


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> Yep I love HC. plus you do not have to unload a clip into a guy with the armor perk on. so annoying



Exactly. No little ammo counter. No hitting a guy with a fucking Barret and he keeps running. No little "beep beep" motion detector. Just raw FPS skill.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you guys prefer big and full servers, or less populated ones? I find smaller ones I'm better at, but bigger ones I have more fun, and occasionally do miracles


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Do you guys prefer big and full servers, or less populated ones? I find smaller ones I'm better at, but bigger ones I have more fun, and occasionally do miracles



I don't join anything less than 29. I can't wait for 64 players.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea, my minimum usually is ~27, though it is more instinct to click the fuller servers than thinking


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> the slimmed down options leave you with skill and skill only.



Hey I'll take that assessment cause I sure suck less at Vietnam.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have something big for the TPU community coming. Once its done I have to clear it with W1zz but I think all TPU BF fans/regulars will be happy.


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

when do you guys play on the TPU server? by the time i log on about 9-1030PM EST its always empty


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> when do you guys play on the TPU server? by the time i log on about 9-1030PM EST its always empty



Yea, it seems always empty to me too

You guys use TS3 or Xfire or something?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Exactly  I make up for my poor skills with strategy and team play. ofc I'm still an average player at best, but I have my moments  I can sometimes be responsible for capturing AND defending all 3 flags in the beginning of the game, long enough so that my teammates have a good enough defense in at least 2 of the 3 flags. After which it is smooth sailing and rushing to the flag the opposing team is going for, or defending strategic flags (ie: for AA gun and easier to move to A or C if needed + UAV can also help)
> 
> With a great pilot, on an Apache, there can be wonders done lol (ie: him and I both with 35 kills and 3~4 deaths), with both of us having a combined scored higher than the other 14 players of the team.
> 
> ...



I'm the silent killer, if I'm on the other team and TS is quiet, I'll start hear Crazy and Highway talking about how I have to be close. And I'm usually watching them at that exact moment, deciding, planning where they will go, or how to make them go where I want them too. I have great reaction time when running around, but I can be beat, my strength is my game plan, I can make some crazy shit on the fly, force people to go places they don't want to, and since its on the fly, people dont think much about grenades. But if I want someone to go right, I'll throw it too far left to hit them, but it's enough to scare them and force them right to me, and they just think it's a miss tossed grenade, they don't even think I'm waiting for them.



copenhagen69 said:


> Yep I love HC. plus you do not have to unload a clip into a guy with the armor perk on. so annoying



All I play is Vanilla, I hear a lot of people with issues killing, but honestly, I don't have it. Also, while you may see Armor used in HC, it is rarely used in Vanilla. So in HC your basically playing like your in Vanilla, if everyone has armor on, the damage model isn't too much different. 



n-ster said:


> Do you guys prefer big and full servers, or less populated ones? I find smaller ones I'm better at, but bigger ones I have more fun, and occasionally do miracles



Matters on the map, big maps like Atcama I prefer full 32 man servers. But infantry maps, I like 24, allows me my space to rampage and make plans, 32 on maps like Arica is just a bit too much, though sometimes people huddle together and you can just mow down a large group.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Matters on the map, big maps like Atcama I prefer full 32 man servers. But infantry maps, I like 24, allows me my space to rampage and make plans, 32 on maps like Arica is just a bit too much, though sometimes people huddle together and you can just mow down a large group.



I'm really good at 10~12 players with mostly non-pros (ie:35 or less... I'm 12 or 13 right now ). I just don't like it as much as I'm runnig around everywhere and I work  y ass off. I'm also most of the time responsible for tanking down tanks and rush defending (ie: when 1 or 2 people try to get a flag by themselves, I' gotta run to them and take them down). Just to much work! But I get Ace pin there alot more.

20+ players is just more fun though. As you said, smaller maps a 24 server is great and big maps 32 players is nice. My favorite map so far is Heavy Metal (I think that's the name)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I'm really good at 10~12 players with mostly non-pros (ie:35 or less... I'm 12 or 13 right now ). I just don't like it as much as I'm runnig around everywhere and I work  y ass off. I'm also most of the time responsible for tanking down tanks and rush defending (ie: when 1 or 2 people try to get a flag by themselves, I' gotta run to them and take them down). Just to much work! But I get Ace pin there alot more.
> 
> 20+ players is just more fun though. As you said, smaller maps a 24 server is great and big maps 32 players is nice. My favorite map so far is Heavy Metal (I think that's the name)



I'm not a big fan of Heavy Metal, don't really like the layout, wide map with bases in a straight line, would rather see them staggered more, them being in a valley makes it awkward. 

But I have a lot of fun on Atcama, I like killing tanks, but hate Rockets, Engineers piss me off, can be tearing into a tank, but they hide way out there with an Engineer. So I won't stick my head out and die, I'm very good with landmine placement (hiding), I'll bait them in, when they get close and scared, I'll pop out for a second then hide, they stop thinking, and just taste that kill, and drive up and pop all over my landmines, and I giggle. I like to call it my garden, you plant the seeds, and when they grow (into beautiful flowers of shrapnel), there is nothing more pleasing.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm not a big fan of Heavy Metal, don't really like the layout, wide map with bases in a straight line, would rather see them staggered more, them being in a valley makes it awkward.
> 
> But I have a lot of fun on Atcama, I like killing tanks, but hate Rockets, Engineers piss me off, can be tearing into a tank, but they hide way out there with an Engineer. So I won't stick my head out and die, I'm very good with landmine placement (hiding), I'll bait them in, when they get close and scared, I'll pop out for a second then hide, they stop thinking, and just taste that kill, and drive up and pop all over my landmines, and I giggle. I like to call it my garden, you plant the seeds, and when they grow (into beautiful flowers of shrapnel), there is nothing more pleasing.



I don't play atcama often enough anymore, I'll go do that now 

I love the engineer class, used it for most of the time... 2nd is medic. Recon and assault I utterly suck at....


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

see, i hate engineer. the rockets feel way to underpowered, even with the explosive perk. i love assault and recon, love playin heavy metal w/ my m95 and magnum w/ 12x scope. BAM your dead haha

im one of those sniper assholes who will sit on a hill in heavy metal and snipe across the map  god i love it


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> see, i hate engineer. the rockets feel way to underpowered, even with the explosive perk. i love assault and recon, love playin heavy metal w/ my m95 and magnum w/ 12x scope. BAM your dead haha
> 
> im one of those sniper assholes who will sit on a hill in heavy metal and snipe across the map  god i love it



Now this I hate xD

land the chopper somewhere really safe to repair, go out, gets sniped, noone in my eam is smart enough to try to get the chopper cause it is damaged. Finally someone starts repairing but doesn't look around, some jmedic is just waiting till you finish the repair to take the chopper... WTF


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

So no one cares what I have coming? Hmmmmm.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So no one cares what I have coming? Hmmmmm.



maybe we do, we just don't know it yet


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Now this I hate xD
> 
> land the chopper somewhere really safe to repair, go out, gets sniped, noone in my eam is smart enough to try to get the chopper cause it is damaged. Finally someone starts repairing but doesn't look around, some jmedic is just waiting till you finish the repair to take the chopper... WTF



LOL usually im the reason choppers have to repair. i practive shooting the pilots with my m95 haha. but i do really love it when the chopper lands in my los roflz



TheMailMan78 said:


> So no one cares what I have coming? Hmmmmm.



give us some hints or something. otherwise its like when you're a kid and you say "when i grow up im going to be rich!"


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> LOL usually im the reason choppers have to repair. i practive shooting the pilots with my m95 haha. but i do really love it when the chopper lands in my los roflz
> 
> 
> 
> give us some hints or something. otherwise its like when you're a kid and you say "when i grow up im going to be rich!"



it's more like "I have a great gift for you!" and the gift looks like a book


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> LOL usually im the reason choppers have to repair. i practive shooting the pilots with my m95 haha. but i do really love it when the chopper lands in my los roflz
> 
> 
> 
> give us some hints or something. otherwise its like when you're a kid and you say "when i grow up im going to be rich!"



Not true......last time I promised something big I posted the TPU BC2 Logo and TPU Gear.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 15, 2011)

So I say unto thee...Give us the blasted gft, already!!!


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not true......last time I promised something big I posted the TPU BC2 Logo and TPU Gear.



But we weren't basing our excitement on that 

Anyways, give us a hint I am starting to want to know now lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

n-ster said:


> But we weren't basing our excitement on that
> 
> Anyways, give us a hint I am starting to want to know now lol



Well lets just say your desktop may need a face lift and some shirts might be ordered.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

My suspicion was leaning towards some new stuff with TPU BC2 logo on TPU gear, so they were right? 

but desktop may need a facelift? TPU BC2 Stickers? hmmm...


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

im thinkin a TPU BC2 background of some type. it would have to be very very good in order for me to change my desktop from this: http://www.comicblasphemy.com/comics/2009-08-04.jpg


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

oh yea maybe wallpapers...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Possibly the best kick ever?


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 15, 2011)

lol nice!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Possibly the best kick ever?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110215/Capture032807.jpg



I guess that server was being run by CoDMW players.  No need for intelligence.  Just run around like a maniac and shot people.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry. You sure that wasn't XBox Live?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Possibly the best kick ever?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110215/Capture032807.jpg



Congratz


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well lets just say your desktop may need a face lift and some shirts might be ordered.



sweet if your buying im down for whatever .... yes, thats what she said (beat yall to it) :shadedshu


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So no one cares what I have coming? Hmmmmm.



I do....will it make me jizz my pants


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

Sure I care I just didn't know what to make of your announcement exactly especially seeing as how it still has to be "cleared by W1zz" and all. But your other comment adds a little insight. 

Maybe you just jumped the gun a bit by saying something now. Though you must be excited, which definitely adds to my interest...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure I care I just didn't know what to make of your announcement exactly especially seeing as how it still has to be "cleared by W1zz" and all. But your other comment adds a little insight.
> 
> Maybe you just jumped the gun a bit by saying something now. Though you must be excited, which definitely adds to my interest...



Nope. Its coming. Its something an associate of mine has been working on. You may have played with him before "REAYTH" is his name.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 15, 2011)

That name sounds familiar...


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 16, 2011)

*Dinner a few beers and BFBC2*

I'm gonna be searching for a game or 2 about 10 EST 8 MST.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2011)

Am I the only one that didn't know the Marksman upgrade (Grip adjustment on Spec 2 column) only applies the the primary weapons iron sight and not the 4X or Dot?  So if you use a Dot sight and the Marksman, you are not getting the marksman upgrade.

I am going to have to reevaluated the AUG with some other upgrade like Extra Nades.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure I care I just didn't know what to make of your announcement exactly especially seeing as how it still has to be "cleared by W1zz" and all. But your other comment adds a little insight.
> 
> Maybe you just jumped the gun a bit by saying something now. Though you must be excited, which definitely adds to my interest...



To what are you referring?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'm gonna be searching for a game or 2 about 10 EST 8 MST.



Join us on the TPU server at 930pm CST


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. Its coming. Its something an associate of mine has been working on. You may have played with him before "REAYTH" is his name.



I remember that guy.  He use to play this game.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Join us on the TPU server at 930pm CST



server name???


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Feb 16, 2011)

anyone else getting this connection lost? everytime i get into a game and play for 5 mins, i get booted and i get the message connection lost with EA. Quite annoying


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 16, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> server name???



TPU: Hell's Frozen Over


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 16, 2011)

waiting patiently...


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2011)

Can you please ban Dog9? He's been AT mine Base raping the whole FU#%$!$ game


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2011)

Shoot the mines.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2011)

yea I now, but sometimes he put them right under the ank etc etc. I don't get killed by it, but my whole team was scared of taking the tanks. And none of them were engineers, so we kept getting blown up by the tanks. I can't single handedly win the game, I ain't good, let alone that good


----------



## Wile E (Feb 16, 2011)

Your teammates will have to learn to look prior to driving, and somebody needs to be an engi, that's all. That is easily countered. Not like base rape at all.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Your teammates will have to learn to look prior to driving, and somebody needs to be an engi, that's all. That is easily countered. Not like base rape at all.



He also stole a tank, but that was because it was unused, the other tank was either with me or lying there too. I was an engi, but 1 engineer vs 2~3 tanks and 8 other people :S plus out team sucked... he was doing this when we were ~ equal AND when they were winning by 100 points. He also didn't like the fact that I asked him to stop saying it's not written in the rules that baserape wasn't allowed. His argument was also that "most" servers allow baserape. He was also admitting it was baserape.

At some point he also had a tank he stole from our base, planted AT mines behind him, and camped there a little. everyone didn't spawn in the base after that lol, my team got scared very easily

Also, maybe it should be stated no base rape rule? Some servers have a protected zone, I liked the idea


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 16, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Can you please ban Dog9? He's been AT mine Base raping the whole FU#%$!$ game





n-ster said:


> yea I now, but sometimes he put them right under the ank etc etc. I don't get killed by it, but my whole team was scared of taking the tanks. And none of them were engineers, so we kept getting blown up by the tanks. I can't single handedly win the game, I ain't good, let alone that good





n-ster said:


> He also stole a tank, but that was because it was unused, the other tank was either with me or lying there too. I was an engi, but 1 engineer vs 2~3 tanks and 8 other people :S plus out team sucked... he was doing this when we were ~ equal AND when they were winning by 100 points. He also didn't like the fact that I asked him to stop saying it's not written in the rules that baserape wasn't allowed. His argument was also that "most" servers allow baserape. He was also admitting it was baserape.
> 
> At some point he also had a tank he stole from our base, planted AT mines behind him, and camped there a little. everyone didn't spawn in the base after that lol, my team got scared very easily
> 
> Also, maybe it should be stated no base rape rule? Some servers have a protected zone, I liked the idea




someone was being a dick about it too stop wineing and do something about it...

after you left we had an awesome round, he spawn camped some more, I returned the favor of AT mining their base, and nobody complained about it...




in BF2 this would never happen, its battlefield, not battlecorridor


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 16, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> someone was being a dick about it too stop wineing and do something about it...
> 
> after you left we had an awesome round, he spawn camped some more, I returned the favor of AT mining their base, and nobody complained about it...
> 
> ...


Again, this is Battlefield Bad Company 2 provided by DICE not BF2. 



n-ster said:


> He also stole a tank, but that was because it was unused, the other tank was either with me or lying there too. I was an engi, but 1 engineer vs 2~3 tanks and 8 other people :S plus out team sucked... he was doing this when we were ~ equal AND when they were winning by 100 points. He also didn't like the fact that I asked him to stop saying it's not written in the rules that baserape wasn't allowed. His argument was also that "most" servers allow baserape. He was also admitting it was baserape.
> 
> At some point he also had a tank he stole from our base, planted AT mines behind him, and camped there a little. everyone didn't spawn in the base after that lol, my team got scared very easily
> 
> Also, maybe it should be stated no base rape rule? Some servers have a protected zone, I liked the idea



 I tried that already and TPU members objected to that Idea as not necessary
I will reinstate it later tonight as it will take awhile. 



n-ster said:


> Can you please ban Dog9? He's been AT mine Base raping the whole FU#%$!$ game


Ok, well what is the whole name of the player? I assume it is not just Dog9.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Again, this is Battlefield Bad Company 2 provided by DICE not BF2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that was it...


It was like watching 2 teenage girls fight... without all of the good stuff


----------



## n-ster (Feb 16, 2011)

Dog9 is the full name 

I just hate anything similar to base-raping lol. Imana come back now lol, as  am a little less frustrated from the loss of the Montreal Canadiens. When I started that game, I was already in a bad mood lol. I'm an avid Hockey fan 

EDIT: already empty


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 16, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Again, this is Battlefield Bad Company 2 provided by DICE not BF2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't put in the restricted zones. they get abused.  

link me to the NFO site, I can admin.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> don't put in the restricted zones. they get abused.
> 
> link me to the NFO site, I can admin.



create a free account at nfoservers.com and I'll set you up. make sure you have a copy of PRoCon.

I need someone to create a BC2 theme for wordpress for the Server site please. the server site is http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/wordpress/

Today 15 people visited the tpu server site, yesterday there were 24. see the site stats here: http://jawstats.nfoservers.com/tpu/


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 16, 2011)

It's good to see some familiar faces back.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> It's good to see some familiar faces back.



I see you playing more of CSS than anything else, if that game wasn't so much of fail i would say good job


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I remember that guy.  He use to play this game.



Just to let you know he used your name in whats coming......


EDIT: Here you go guys!
 New TPU BF Clan logo!


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks fantastic.  Your pal has some real talent.  Nice to see you got him posting, as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I see you playing more of CSS than anything else, if that game wasn't so much of fail i would say good job



*snicker*

(I actually tried it again the other day just for the hell of it. It really does suck now compared to modern shooters)


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> *snicker*
> 
> (I actually tried it again the other day just for the hell of it. It really does suck now compared to modern shooters)



i could never get use to the aiming in it ... drove me crazy!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah I was always relatively bad at it too.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let you know he used your name in whats coming......
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here you go guys!
> New TPU BF Clan logo!



OMG.  I clicked on the NEW clan logo.

 We're not worthy.

And if that is what was coming....you didn't use my name.


----------



## sapetto (Feb 16, 2011)

Guys can you check your email inbox and search for email from GunClub with the title 'Take your first shot' , its from 11 December i think. If you you have received such email can you check in the middle of it, there has to be a 25% discount code for shooters at EA Store. And if you don't need it or haven't used it, could you give it to me so i can get BC2 for my brother too. 

Please PM me and take a screenshot of the middle part of the email just to have a proof if something happens. Thanks


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> And if that is what was coming....you didn't use my name.



Too bad for you

He used mine!  Oh, gosh, I'm so flattered!  It's this one:


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2011)

Holy shit that new logo is amazing. I wonder how long it will take before the internet steals this one for porduct logos.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Holy shit that new logo is amazing. I wonder how long it will take before the internet steals this one for porduct logos.



They already stole mine....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 16, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> its battlefield, not battlecorridor



Thats my line dammit!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 16, 2011)

DONT GOT MY TAGS cause im a slippery bastard


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 16, 2011)

mailman, can your store print posters? cause I want a huge one of that. and a hoodie. and maybe a t-shirt as well.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They already stole mine....
> 
> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5384/boyse.jpg



I was looking for that to show a coworker.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> mailman, can your store print posters? cause I want a huge one of that. and a hoodie. and maybe a t-shirt as well.



Sadly no posters. However I will be adding to the TPU store very soon. Hes revising some names. Once hes done Ill post up a link.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They already stole mine....
> 
> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/5384/boyse.jpg



why not just sew?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 16, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> why not just sew?



Not worth the effort. Plus the ass who stole it will always know hes second place to me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

Game on TPU server tonight 2130 hrs .

Don't ask the server name, it has been posted many times before.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Game on TPU server tonight 2130 hrs .
> 
> Don't ask the server name, it has been posted many times before.



9:30 PM CST right?

and for everyone who can't find the server... again just in case, SEARCH "TPU" GODDAMNIT! (and don't forget to leave the server criterias empty (ie: empty, full etc)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

n-ster said:


> 9:30 PM CST right?
> 
> and for everyone who can't find the server... again just in case, SEARCH "TPU" GODDAMNIT! (and don't forget to leave the server criterias empty (ie: empty, full etc)



yeah, I might not be there exactly at 930pm as a couple of co-workers want to get slaughtered by me on Black ops PS3 (DEVIL) i know


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

I may be abit later as some idiot did an OS reinstall for an Active X error and left me to install all the software previously installed. This is not limited to Photoshop,
Premier, Office, McAfee, Roxio.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 17, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Too bad for you
> 
> He used mine!  Oh, gosh, I'm so flattered!  It's this one:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110216/Untitled990.jpg



Its ok Alex.  I figured it out.  I am the dead guy wearing all the tags.


----------



## dartuil (Feb 17, 2011)

hello do you have a teamspeak?
Im new on this thread but not in this forum I didnt know if u would want me in... but i try


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not worth the effort. Plus the ass who stole it will always know hes second place to me.



Id rather have the money lol


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

dartuil said:


> hello do you have a teamspeak?
> Im new on this thread but not in this forum I didnt know if u would want me in... but i try



I say, the more the merrier!


----------



## dartuil (Feb 17, 2011)

^^
THx I can join you now if u play


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

not playing atm, no video card driver LOL but search TPU, there should be a few playing


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Shoot the mines.


Shoot him while doing it. Sit and wait and hunt his ass down.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 17, 2011)

dartuil said:


> hello do you have a teamspeak?
> Im new on this thread but not in this forum I didnt know if u would want me in... but i try



TS is in my sig. all are welcome.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 17, 2011)

Ya I didn't make it tonight though off for some Vietnam in a few I think...trying to finish Mass Effect 2 already as well though.


----------



## hat (Feb 17, 2011)

Do we have a server?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

hat said:


> Do we have a server?



Look below


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

hat said:


> Do we have a server?



Search TPU to find our Server on BC2


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

got a 4x4 gangbang going on the server right now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 17, 2011)

Fpund an easter egg sorta. seems if you blow up the road in OASIS you find teddy bears


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

If someone is interested in working on the site, let me know as i have some tools to help with content etc. PM Me.


----------



## erixx (Feb 17, 2011)

heheh crazyeyes, You didn't see teddies before? can't believe! 
And thanks for adding me, but still no coincidence!


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 17, 2011)

kick ass games tonight


----------



## erixx (Feb 17, 2011)

I am getting closer and closer ....to the assumption ...that maybe.... I should ...de-select "Filter by European servers" !


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 17, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> kick ass games tonight



we thought we recognized you. you should get on the TS



erixx said:


> I am getting closer and closer ....to the assumption ...that maybe.... I should ...de-select "Filter by European servers" !



I am willing to occasionally play on foreign servers. I'll jump in with Hayder and company.


----------



## Flibolito (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely i never knew 4v4 was so much fun. I would have much rather been on your team you guys play well and it was great although i missed this whole teddybear thing.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Fpund an easter egg sorta. seems if you blow up the road in OASIS you find teddy bears
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/BFBC2Game 2011-02-17 00-56-09-78.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/BFBC2Game 2011-02-17 00-52-06-14.jpg



Ha ! I love the way you are all standing around looking at them. To bad some of the other team hadn't planted some C4 near by. How sweet would that be to catch four guys looking at something like that and then blow them to bits.Especially clan guy's.Was this last night Crazy ? Even if you were one of the victims you'd have to LYAO !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Flibolito said:


> Absolutely i never knew 4v4 was so much fun. I would have much rather been on your team you guys play well and it was great although i missed this whole teddybear thing.



Actually, you and a few other people arriving is what stopped us in our quest to burn down Oasis and dig a water way around the entire flag area.  We are still not sure why Crazy found Teddy bears buried in the ground.  At some point during our destruction spree, we noticed 2 or 3 people joined the server.  Then Death switched sides cause he is a trader and a dick and all hell broke loose for 4 rounds.

It was fun.  Really really fun though.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 17, 2011)

You guys play so late  I'm in EST here


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 17, 2011)

Haru is on right now actually.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Actually, you and a few other people arriving is what stopped us in our quest to burn down Oasis and dig a water way around the entire flag area.  We are still not sure why Crazy found Teddy bears buried in the ground.  At some point during our destruction spree, we noticed 2 or 3 people joined the server.  Then Death switched sides cause he is a trader and a dick and all hell broke loose for 4 rounds.
> 
> It was fun.  Really really fun though.



In my defense, I got bored of just blowing stuff up with C4 so I switched to Ruskie and grabbed a gustav to tracer and blast stuff.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2011)

n-ster said:


> You guys play so late  I'm in EST here


Most of them are also. I think I'm the only one west of the Mississippi  
Works out good for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Fpund an easter egg sorta. seems if you blow up the road in OASIS you find teddy bears
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/BFBC2Game 2011-02-17 00-56-09-78.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/BFBC2Game 2011-02-17 00-52-06-14.jpg



Yeah if you blow up the crate right by the door of the building you are standing by teddies fly everywhere. Just went and did some CSI work 
Oh just Nade it or RPG. If you C4 to close it blows the teddies to kingdom-com too. Have you guys seen the little sand castle on the Island on
Atamaca Desert ? Has a little EA flag on it ? Theses are the only 2 easter eggs I've seen.
Just searched forum, it is mentioned on page 306 by laughingman.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 18, 2011)

n-ster said:


> You guys play so late  I'm in EST here



Late? Boy, this is evening for us. As it is I made the righteous decision to buy Black ops for PS3 after trading in 2 games I dont play then returned it 4 hrs later unopened and gained 20 more dollars out of it. (making dough off of Gamestop ) I will be back to BC2 tonight around 10 CST.

Check out the current work in progress!
http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/wordpress


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 18, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah if you blow up the crate right by the door of the building you are standing by teddies fly everywhere. Just went and did some CSI work



Why could only Crazy see them and not all of us?

We also learned that if your blow up the bottom of the fountain with C4, a permanent fog will appear above it from the water that does exist in it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Late? Boy, this is evening for us. As it is I made the righteous decision to buy Black ops for PS3 after trading in 2 games I dont play then returned it 4 hrs later unopened and gained 20 more dollars out of it. (making dough off of Gamestop ) I will be back to BC2 tonight around 10 CST.
> 
> Check out the current work in progress!
> http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/wordpress



I'll be there tomorrow my usual Beer and game night. No grandkids for a change so I won't get interrupted 
except for my usual Cigar and piss break. A guy told me the other night to just wear a diaper :shadedshuThat was pretty funny
So are we planning on making the MIA clan MIA Saturday? I may have to check it out.


----------



## burtram (Feb 18, 2011)

I would LOVE to play with you guys against another clan, but alas, I am busy house sitting on Saturday  =/   and unfortunately, I don't have a gaming laptop, only a mere netbook capable of playing ye olde Morrowind.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why could only Crazy see them and not all of us?
> 
> We also learned that if your blow up the bottom of the fountain with C4, a permanent fog will appear above it from the water that does exist in it.



The crazy part doesn't apply to just his eyes...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 18, 2011)

har har very funny. truth be told ive improved, and besides my constant raging, crazy eyed or not im worth having in the squad haha. cant see straight cant shoot straight, but damn if i dont blow things up and knock em all down.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> TS is in my sig. all are welcome.



Haru when I get my other gamer set up after my RMA card gets here I am going to set my son up at his house with it. I'd like to get him on TS too. Do I have to give you his name or does he just log into TS ? I hope he likes this clan gaming. He will definetly be a great asset to the team. He run's about a 1.4 on Xbox but can play any system 360/PS3/PC. He may rage a little like Sprinkles and Crazy, but hey that add's to the fun. Hopefully I'll have it ready to go by next week sometime. Thanks


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Haru when I get my other gamer set up after my RMA card gets here I am going to set my son up at his house with it. I'd like to get him on TS too. Do I have to give you his name or does he just log into TS ? I hope he likes this clan gaming. He will definetly be a great asset to the team. He run's about a 1.4 on Xbox but can play any system 360/PS3/PC. He may rage a little like Sprinkles and Crazy, but hey that add's to the fun. Hopefully I'll have it ready to go by next week sometime. Thanks



nothing special for the TS login. he can be Hilary Clinton for all I care.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> nothing special for the TS login. he can be Hilary Clinton for all I care.


You gonna game tonight ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

The TPU vs MIAclan skirmish starting time was moved up from 6pm to 4pm on 2/19/2011. It continues on to midnight to allow the most people to get to fight. It is of course on the TPU server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You gonna game tonight ?



yes


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You gonna game tonight ?



naw, I gotta catch up on sleep.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2011)

How you know your team is shit.

A quick rough count at the end of a game that WE LOST, shows the following.
Trip = 47/26
Red Tango = 47/27
Me = 42/25
total 136 kills out of 205 kills for out team of 14

So we 1/5 of the team, but were responsible for 2/3 of the kills.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Blast*

If I can hook up with Death we will bring on Death from the Air


----------



## n-ster (Feb 19, 2011)

Hopefully I can reformat before the game saturday night


How is the war gonna work? I doubt we will have equal numbers on each side....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 19, 2011)

War?

And n-ster SP1 being out will save you some time for sure (download ahead of time and put on a thumb drive or something) but unless you change hardware a lot you should make an image of this next pristine, configured system.


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 19, 2011)

One question:  is it possible to get 100 kills in oasis 600 tickets?  I keep trying and the most I got was 88 kills.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 19, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> One question:  is it possible to get 100 kills in oasis 600 tickets?  I keep trying and the most I got was 88 kills.



sure, it's possible, but very unlikely. your team would have to be mediocre, but not suck, the game would have to be small and you would have to be really good.


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 19, 2011)

is there still a game going on tonight, or what


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

The plan is still on. The MIA clan doesnt really check their XFire page anymore even though that is where they have the challenge page. They said it was too short notice yesterday when I posted a followup on their main page. They said that I Could check their TS as see if any MIA guys wanted a mini-scrim and that they would let the clan know. So, we will reschedule the Massive Scrim for next week same time and have a bunch of mini-scrims today kinda like practice games. Anyway the official start time is 4pm CST but If you show up at 4pm EST and sit there if no one is there that is fine to as the MIA clan may show up then too. I will be liaison with MIA for a bit rounding up players. Happy Hunting and Bring the PAIN!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

*Server Upgrade.*

If we get some donations, we can up the server to 32 man for scrims. 

MIA has 9 guys ready to go now so hit the server!!!!!!!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

*SCRIM RULES and SETTINGS*

SERVER RULES have changed for the match today.

The server password is  "scrim"

We are filtering language today per request
Per request do not use Gustav as your primary
Per request do not spam 40mm nades

Maps are:
OASIS Conquest
HEAVY Metal Conquest
PANAMA CANAL Conquest

Happy Hunting


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

*50Min to game time!*

We have roughly 50 Min till game time so grab your gun and arm your C4 cause its about to get HEAVY!!!!! 

BRING THE PAIN!!!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hells yeah, I can actually play.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hells yeah, I can actually play.



beh. don't rub it in.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to leave for work soon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hhmmm... why filter language, when I hit Q my guy just curses up a storm anyways. Map choices look good, except Heavy Metal, too boring.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone else getting on, or it looks like me and Marineborn vs MIA clan.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

I would've stuck around, but I have to leave for work now.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone else getting on, or it looks like me and Marineborn vs MIA clan.



I am on


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

Not enough guys showed up and MIA canceled. They are kinda pissed off as no one else showed up except for kurgan and MarineBorn.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Me and Marine were on till 3:55, but seen 0 viewing the thread, so we told them at that time we didn't think it was going to happen. I don't know if theres enough here to find a bunch with the same schedule to do this, but maybe.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 19, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Me and Marine were on till 3:55, but seen 0 viewing the thread, so we told them at that time we didn't think it was going to happen. I don't know if theres enough here to find a bunch with the same schedule to do this, but maybe.



Looks like there is a clan based out of the UK that is willing to play now.

Server will have no password. Map will rotate.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 19, 2011)

waiting patiently...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 19, 2011)

This is why you can't change times of stuff 2 days before hand.

Second, Death the server seems to be down.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> This is why you can't change times of stuff 2 days before hand.
> 
> Second, Death the server seems to be down.



no... I'm siting in a tank blowing ____ up....


you need to uncheck everything...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

The UK Clan will be back on later today as there is a time difference.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 20, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> no... I'm siting in a tank blowing ____ up....
> 
> 
> you need to uncheck everything...



Red Tango?


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 20, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> The UK Clan will be back on later today as there is a time difference.



Bummer I'll check back tonight around our regular time. I helped clean my sons carpets today and was gone a good portion of the day.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 20, 2011)

screw the clan match just gonna play with Jr racing fan and kill a few ppl for clan matches you need a set date / time wishy washy bullshit means no one shows.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> screw the clan match just gonna play with Jr racing fan and kill a few ppl for clan matches you need a set date / time wishy washy bullshit means no one shows.



Im sorry i did set a time and date. Then no one showed. You guys have known about it for about a week now.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 20, 2011)

uh 4pm to 1am isnt a set time death thats a fucking huge length of time.

set time as in

February 29th 9:30pm EST or PST etc etc  a 6 hr window isnt a set time


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh 4pm to 1am isnt a set time death thats a fucking huge length of time.
> 
> set time as in
> 
> February 29th 9:30pm EST or PST etc etc  a 6 hr window isnt a set time



well it was 8pm but some wanted it to be earlier to I extended it. it wasnt 1am either midnight is 12 not 1


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, that was was then. Who wants to play right _now_? 

Edit: Man my connection is spotty last few days will just drop out for a like 10-20 seconds and I get booted from game of course.  I'm always doing good when it happens too...


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 20, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> well it was 8pm but some wanted it to be earlier to I extended it. it wasnt 1am either midnight is 12 not 1



I thought the official one was next week anyway? 

and I doubt very much we could get a full 9 on 9.

lets see how many people we can CONFIRM for next Saturday at 9pm EST.

I make 1.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 20, 2011)

I am down. so that is 2


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

*Site*

Ok, I was hooked up with a much better site management tool called Nuke Evolution.
If you want access to the server for working on the site drop me a PM and tell me the username and passwd you want along with ur email.

The current site looks like this:
http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/

I would like some help as while this seems easier to work with, i still need help. I am after all a nooB.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

I make 3


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 20, 2011)

i would make 4


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll go as an alternate in case you have some one better and top out. 5


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'll go as an alternate in case you have some one better and top out. 5



no need to be an alternate, you're plenty good enough.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'll go as an alternate in case you have some one better and top out. 5



Just play defensive and steer clear of me and Kurgan cause that will get ugly fast.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just play defensive and steer clear of me and Kurgan cause that will get ugly fast.



 I can't play Saturdays that late though, I start work at 9pm CST thurs, fri, sat, and sunday.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sorry I couldn't come yesterday, but still have that video card driver problem and didn't have time to install the OS. I'm available anytime after 3:30PM to 1AM EST on Saturdays. So I'd make 6?

but everyone should give out their preferred times so that we can see at what tie it would be most convenient for everyone, so that our best players like Kurgan can play


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just play defensive and steer clear of me and Kurgan cause that will get ugly fast.


Unless there are choppers and death is hooked up. 
I was loving that round the other night


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Unless there are choppers and death is hooked up.
> I was loving that round the other night



well its nice to know someone appreciates my attempt at flying
Im going to put a Poll on the Server site just answer it so we can get a good idea of the time so I can tell MIA.

http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/index.php


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2011)

*New Hardware*

I put in a New Drive today and forgot the TS password. Please help !
Well I found a note that had the IP as 208.100.9.177 port 4356, but get an error.  

Thanks


----------



## evilwillie0614 (Feb 21, 2011)

sir, i have badcompany 2 but cant play online please help me..


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2011)

evilwillie0614 said:


> sir, i have badcompany 2 but cant play online please help me..



More details. Is it just not hooking up on-line ?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 21, 2011)

evilwillie0614 said:


> sir, i have badcompany 2 but cant play online please help me..



need more details. 
do you have all updates, are you letting it through your firewalls/anti virus (manually) have you opened all ports on your router? 

does it not load your login, or just the server browser?



boise49ers said:


> I put in a New Drive today and forgot the TS password. Please help !
> Well I found a note that had the IP as 208.100.9.177 port *4372*, but get an error.
> 
> 
> ...


 
replied to your PM. (also, I edited your post since that is the wrong port)


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> need more details.
> do you have all updates, are you letting it through your firewalls/anti virus (manually) have you opened all ports on your router?
> 
> does it not load your login, or just the server browser?
> ...



Thanks, I'll probably have my son on board by then , he has a 9 month old though and usually can't game until she goes to bed. I had the wrong port as you already know


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2011)

*Fill Out The Poll!!*

Here is the Poll/Survey for the times for a scrim. Fill er out!!


http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/modules.php?name=Surveys&pollID=2


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm guessing that's EST?


----------



## n-ster (Feb 21, 2011)

they are all OK with me so im just not gonna vote


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 21, 2011)

ppl can just bug the fuck out of me on steam when the time comes, if im not around oh well dont really care lol


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2011)

yes EST.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 21, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Here is the Poll/Survey for the times for a scrim. Fill er out!!
> 
> 
> http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/modules.php?name=Surveys&pollID=2



Voted. Is it my computer or did any one else have to wait quite awhile for that survey to come up ? Lack of patience doesn't help


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Voted. Is it my computer or did any one else have to wait quite awhile for that survey to come up ? Lack of patience doesn't help



mine came up pronto but the site is unfinished so that could be ir.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hmmm, time changes for me depends on day, so my vote won't mean much. Also my poll shows 2 spots for each time, 2x 5pm, 2x 6pm, 2x 7pm, etc.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 21, 2011)

I think we are talking saturday here


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was going to join up next caturday.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got the game last night. Beat SP and now im playing MP. I suck horribly atm but i strive to get better!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hmmm, time changes for me depends on day, so my vote won't mean much. Also my poll shows 2 spots for each time, 2x 5pm, 2x 6pm, 2x 7pm, etc.



Yeah, I accidentally created 2 identical surveys and it grouped them together.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone around for a few games this evening? I'll be on teamspeak after 7 mountain time.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 22, 2011)

I was kicked from a server for stealing their tank


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 22, 2011)

Good.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2011)

So, even now, granted rarely, you still catch people crying about how OP the M60 is. Just about a month ago I switched to the PKM, and have almost 10 hours in with it, and so far, comparing it's lifetime kills per hour, I kill 11 more people per hour with it, than I did my M60... thats a ton.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So, even now, granted rarely, you still catch people crying about how OP the M60 is. Just about a month ago I switched to the PKM, and have almost 10 hours in with it, and so far, comparing it's lifetime kills per hour, I kill 11 more people per hour with it, than I did my M60... thats a ton.



Really, I have been using the G3 
for Engineer and Medic lately. 
I may have to check that out.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the m249... 200 rounds of fury...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2011)

My fav LMG is XM8 LMG


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

I like the auto shotgun with sabot rounds


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 22, 2011)

For me, medic means either a MG36, G3, or USAS-12 (no sabot rounds) all depending on how I want to play as medic (Supporting, Assaulting, or down and dirty respectively).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Really, I have been using the G3
> for Engineer and Medic lately.
> I may have to check that out.



The PKM is as good as it gets for a Medic weapon.



whitrzac said:


> I like the m249... 200 rounds of fury...



You mean 200 rounds of welts, it just doesn't hit hard enough.



TheLaughingMan said:


> For me, medic means either a MG36, G3, or USAS-12 (no sabot rounds) all depending on how I want to play as medic (Supporting, Assaulting, or down and dirty respectively).



MG36 and G3 are good choices, but especially the G3 just lacks ranged killing power, I'm an Iron Sight sniper


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> I like the m249... 200 rounds of fury...



MG3 - chaingun from hell.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like the auto shotgun with sabot rounds



which one is auto shotty?

I have never played with any of the shotguns and the different bullets ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2011)

USAS is the auto, Saiga is Semi-Auto.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> which one is auto shotty?
> 
> I have never played with any of the shotguns and the different bullets ...



USAS-12. Its a fucking laser with the right rounds.






But it needs more POWER!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> USAS is the auto, Saiga is Semi-Auto.





TheMailMan78 said:


> USAS-12. Its a fucking laser with the right rounds.
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/userfiles/images/shotgun/sh16/usas-12.jpg
> 
> But it needs more POWER!



Ok, so I can use that with the slug rounds or whatever they are and go crazy like everyone else I see using them does?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> Ok, so I can use that with the slug rounds or whatever they are and go crazy like everyone else I see using them does?



Yes. Its a death blossom. However don't miss.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2011)

ok ... going to try that out now


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The PKM is as good as it gets for a Medic weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol.... I usually play on HC servers so its still 2-3 round kill.

aim at their feet and pull trigger....


I used to love the auto shotty with slugs, but I was sick of running out of ammo after killing 4-5 people... the pump shottys are better, but not much...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 22, 2011)

I was using the G3 last night for the first time and I've concluded that gun is a beast. IMO other than USAS its the best option for assault recon pwnage.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah especially now with laser sight option though the 20 round magazine is too often a killer if I'm not playing Assault. Sometimes literally as I always carry a tracer and have totally run out of ammo too many times. No one's giving or they are on the other side of the map and I can't find a dead Assault either...grrr.

In other fun news, yesterday I was killed by the flaming tail of a downed enemy Apache as it fell to Earth for a "suicide". Only in Battlefield, man...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah especially now with laser sight option though the 20 round magazine is too often a killer if I'm not playing Assault. Sometimes literally as I always carry a tracer and have totally run out of ammo too many times. No one's giving or they are on the other side of the map and I can't find a dead Assault either...grrr.
> 
> In other fun news, yesterday I was killed by the flaming tail of a downed enemy Apache as it fell to Earth for a "suicide". Only in Battlefield, man...



Laser Sight? since When?


----------



## blu3flannel (Feb 22, 2011)

Personally, I love the Thompson. Call me weird, but it rocks.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 22, 2011)

Red dot has been an option on G3 since the last patch I think? Perhaps the one before last; tried to find Notes right quick and no luck. I think the M14 is the other weapon to which optics option was added.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 22, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> lol.... I usually play on HC servers so its still 2-3 round kill.
> 
> aim at their feet and pull trigger....



Try the PKM or the MG3, MG3 is prbably more your style, the M249 is one of the slowest killing LMG's in the game, maybe the slowest.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I was using the G3 last night for the first time and I've concluded that gun is a beast. IMO other than USAS its the best option for assault recon pwnage.



I read MG3 when I was reading highways thing, so my comment on the G3 was  really about the MG3  I personally can't use the G3, the recoil is just unreal on it.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been using the G3 with x4 optics, engineer, since the patch.  I'm pretty deadly with it, and ammo seems to last in most instances.  I have, however, run out numerous times defending B on Heavy Metal.  You just have to remember to tap the mouse button.  Once it quits firing in semiauto, you really go through the shells, and they don't hit shit.  On a head to head matchup, two or three mouse taps wins 75% of time, I usually only fall to the shotguns.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Red dot has been an option on G3 since the last patch I think? Perhaps the one before last; tried to find Notes right quick and no luck. I think the M14 is the other weapon to which optics option was added.



Red dot is not the same as laser.  Try playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and you will see what a laser sight is.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 22, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Red dot is not the same as laser.  Try playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and you will see what a laser sight is.
> 
> http://www.google.com.ph/url?source...8wc4Gg&usg=AFQjCNF7o28HphbQzZJua3r5v78zHdIxFQ



WTF are you talking about? Hes right red dots have been on there since the last patch. There are no laser sights in BC2.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah especially now with laser sight option though the 20 round magazine is too often a killer if I'm not playing Assault. Sometimes literally as I always carry a tracer and have totally run out of ammo too many times. No one's giving or they are on the other side of the map and I can't find a dead Assault either...grrr.
> 
> In other fun news, yesterday I was killed by the flaming tail of a downed enemy Apache as it fell to Earth for a "suicide". Only in Battlefield, man...





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Red dot has been an option on G3 since the last patch I think? Perhaps the one before last; tried to find Notes right quick and no luck. I think the M14 is the other weapon to which optics option was added.





Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Red dot is not the same as laser.  Try playing Rainbow Six Vegas 2 and you will see what a laser sight is.
> 
> http://www.google.com.ph/url?source...8wc4Gg&usg=AFQjCNF7o28HphbQzZJua3r5v78zHdIxFQ



Wrigleyvillain stated that the G3 had a laser sight. I corrected him.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Try the PKM or the MG3, MG3 is prbably more your style, the M249 is one of the slowest killing LMG's in the game, maybe the slowest.
> 
> 
> 
> I read MG3 when I was reading highways thing, so my comment on the G3 was  really about the MG3  I personally can't use the G3, the recoil is just unreal on it.



Since I've been using the UMP45 so much lately I've started firing pretty precise single and double shot burst. Using that method with Magnum ammo on the G3 was proving really effective.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 23, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Wrigleyvillain stated that the G3 had a laser sight. I corrected him.




Uh yeah whatever. I'm a gamer not a soldier or a gun nut. Considering then that none of the guns in BC2 have a "laser sight" it shouldn't have been that hard to deduce what I meant.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Try the PKM or the MG3, MG3 is prbably more your style, the M249 is one of the slowest killing LMG's in the game, maybe the slowest.
> 
> 
> 
> I read MG3 when I was reading highways thing, so my comment on the G3 was  really about the MG3  I personally can't use the G3, the recoil is just unreal on it.



I didn't like the MG3 because it ran out of ammo too fast. the m249 was the next best thing. when I get on a roll I don't have to stop and reload....


I have killed alot of people while they are reloading, or by just randomly spraying through a window when I know there is someone inside...



I never used the PKM, maybe I'll give it a try...


my fav medic gun is the mg36 but there is a glitch in HC mode were the red dot doesn't show up....


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 23, 2011)

nope... the pkm fires too slow...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Since I've been using the UMP45 so much lately I've started firing pretty precise single and double shot burst. Using that method with Magnum ammo on the G3 was proving really effective.



Yeah, got to fire the G3 that way, clips so small. But it just don't suit my style, I actually hip fire most of the time, waste a bit of ammo, but keep mobility up. G3 is the worst hip shooter ever.



whitrzac said:


> I didn't like the MG3 because it ran out of ammo too fast. the m249 was the next best thing. when I get on a roll I don't have to stop and reload....
> 
> 
> I have killed alot of people while they are reloading, or by just randomly spraying through a window when I know there is someone inside...
> ...



Take the ammo perk in Spec 1, the Medic perks are meh, then try MG3. Or just try the PKM, its the best LMG in the game right now, not as fast of a fire rate as the M249 or MG3 though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh yeah whatever. I'm a gamer not a soldier or a gun nut. Considering then that none of the guns in BC2 have a "laser sight" it shouldn't have been that hard to deduce what I meant.



im not a soldier nor a gun nut. i am a gamer. I play many FPS games. CS:Source, Battlefield series, RSV/RSV2/Rainbow Six series, Band of Brothers, etc.  As they tend to release new content from time to time, when you said "laser sight" I thought, hmm, they came out with something new.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, got to fire the G3 that way, clips so small. But it just don't suit my style, I actually hip fire most of the time, waste a bit of ammo, but keep mobility up. G3 is the worst hip shooter ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Take the ammo perk in Spec 1, the Medic perks are meh, then try MG3. Or just try the PKM, its the best LMG in the game right now, not as fast of a fire rate as the M249 or MG3 though.



the clip is too small also...  I prefer the m249 with the 4x scope...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ah, yeah if you use a scope, then less options.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Uh yeah whatever. I'm a gamer not a soldier or a gun nut. Considering then that none of the guns in BC2 have a "laser sight" it shouldn't have been that hard to deduce what I meant.



I knew what you meant man.  and I am a gun nut. But I don't spend my days correcting people. Its a game after all.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But I don't spend my days correcting people


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But I don't spend my days correcting people.



ahahaha, you dun irony.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


>



Well.....sometimes 

Anyway if I were to go nuts on guns I would inform people that there are NO CLIPS in any of the guns in BC2 with the exception of one. Thats right no "clips" full of ammo. They are called magazines not clips.

The only rife that has a clip in it is the M1 Garand.

This is a clip.







This is a magazine.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

you posted the same pic twice. faaaail.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you posted the same pic twice. faaaail.



No you.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ah, yeah if you use a scope, then less options.



its always fun to go full auto on a squad and watch them scramble... knowing that I will not run out of ammo before I kill each of them twice because the ____ medic is the only one that knows what the ___ to do...




that and when people hide behind wood sheds thinking they're safe...


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well.....sometimes
> 
> Anyway if I were to go nuts on guns I would inform people that there are NO CLIPS in any of the guns in BC2 with the exception of one. Thats right no "clips" full of ammo. They are called magazines not clips.
> 
> ...



I used to get upset over this, now I say clip all the time.

also, the ammo for the m14 sometimes comes in clips, so you could include that. also, while the LMG's use magazines, I believe the bullet belts are technically clips.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 23, 2011)

I stabbed a guy through an intact solid sheet metal fence tonight while playing Heavy metal.  He died, but the sheet metal fence didn't even fall down like it normally does when you knife it.  Was that just a fluke or is that a glitch in the game in general?  I just found it quite odd, but also funny as well.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me, since whenever you knife near an enemy on your screen in general, it magically seeks them out....


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 23, 2011)

yeah, I've been noticing that lately as I'm stabbing a lot more.  I just didn't expect to go through  a solid surface.  Let's hope they  make the knife a bit less 'homing' on the next patch


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 23, 2011)

I doubt it, with BF3 so close, I'd be surprised if BC2 gets another patch worth talking about.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I doubt it, with BF3 so close, I'd be surprised if BC2 gets another patch worth talking about.



same same.


anything they tweak now will piss people off as much as it makes others happy. its hardly worth the time to solve anything that isnt a game stopping bug, lest they risk ruining the game completely.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 23, 2011)

I think that in order to fix BC2 of it's glitches you would need to design a new game from the ground up...


I just want my mg36 scope fixed and the rockets nerfed like BF2


I was killed more times by ____ rocket noobs then anything else tonight, I do my best to pay them back with a knife through the eyeball....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Rank 50 finally!



dank1983man420 said:


> I stabbed a guy through an intact solid sheet metal fence tonight while playing Heavy metal.  He died, but the sheet metal fence didn't even fall down like it normally does when you knife it.  Was that just a fluke or is that a glitch in the game in general?  I just found it quite odd, but also funny as well.



Been like that since the beginning. If they are on the other side of the fence, really close to it, or even a cement wall they are dead. Or if they are a friendly corpse, I revive them through walls, and it pulls them outside to safety.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 23, 2011)

Horray!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Rank 50 finally!



Good work.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Rank 50 finally!
> 
> 
> 
> Been like that since the beginning. If they are on the other side of the fence, really close to it, or even a cement wall they are dead. Or if they are a friendly corpse, I revive them through walls, and it pulls them outside to safety.



Wow Still learning things about this game. 
Both those things could be helpful.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 23, 2011)

As much as I love BC2 I dont even care anymore. I want BF3!!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 23, 2011)

*Trailer*



TheMailMan78 said:


> As much as I love BC2 I dont even care anymore. I want BF3!!!!



What little you could see on the trailer it looks like a movie. 
It should be really good, but I still have love for BFBC2


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 24, 2011)

Im almost done with BC2. Just played a round where the #1 enemy player base raped us for a K/D of 105/33. Then proceeded to tell us to stop camping in the base on atacama when we had the AA, 1 tank (which he kept blowing along with the chopper) and the occasional person who survived being spawn camped by the tank, hmmv, apache, and sniper posted up in the base spawn raping us. Im sad to say, the admin sucked at his job as his rules clearly stated : NO BASE RAPING.  I was 2nd on my team with K/D of 35/45. F this game.

Im even thinking of pulling down the server. Its not like anyone uses it anyways.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Its hard to get an active server rolling, theres a lot of casuals here, which nothing wrong with that at all, its why this thread is as awesome as it is. But, there isnt enough actives to keep a server going. Need 15 or so that play a lot, to always keep a few in the server, just don't have that here, it's why I've slacked on the player lists, because theres a lot of people on them, but I've barely seen any of them play.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Im almost done with BC2. Just played a round where the #1 enemy player base raped us for a K/D of 105/33. Then proceeded to tell us to stop camping in the base on atacama when we had the AA, 1 tank (which he kept blowing along with the chopper) and the occasional person who survived being spawn camped by the tank, hmmv, apache, and sniper posted up in the base spawn raping us. Im sad to say, the admin sucked at his job as his rules clearly stated : NO BASE RAPING.  I was 2nd on my team with K/D of 35/45. F this game.
> 
> Im even thinking of pulling down the server. Its not like anyone uses it anyways.


What about Saturday ?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Its hard to get an active server rolling, theres a lot of casuals here, which nothing wrong with that at all, its why this thread is as awesome as it is. But, there isnt enough actives to keep a server going. Need 15 or so that play a lot, to always keep a few in the server, just don't have that here, it's why I've slacked on the player lists, because theres a lot of people on them, but I've barely seen any of them play.



only 4 - 6 of us still play regularly. I think we will have a more dedicated following for BF3 though.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 24, 2011)

sry we couldn't make the TPU server work well


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

n-ster said:


> sry we couldn't make the TPU server work well



we're too scattered to get so many players in one place at the same time. so we get spread out, the server ends up filled with randoms and not TPU'ers.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we're too scattered to get so many players in one place at the same time. so we get spread out, the server ends up filled with randoms and not TPU'ers.



most of the time it is filled with nothing


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> only 4 - 6 of us still play regularly. I think we will have a more dedicated following for BF3 though.


Is Saturday Night still happening though? I got my son on now 
at his house and he will add another body for Sat. If not I will
plan on my usual Friday night beer gaming. BF 3 looks like
a Hi-Def movie. Can't wait.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2011)

All I know is Highway was talking a lot of shit last night when he was playing with some other TPU members. "Oh its not fair to you guys I'm on the server" and "I'm not going to use the tank. It would be unfair". Then someone said we were team stacking because Highway and me were on the same team and Highway said "No its not team stacking." As if I wasn't even worth mentioning. 

But you know what the best thing he said was? "Hey weres my ace pin". Well Ill tell you. ON MY DESKTOP BITCH!


----------



## Nailezs (Feb 24, 2011)

my clan and i use the TPU server form time to time. the other night it was empty on heavy metal, so we hopped in a sniped eachother until it got going. fun time lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All I know is Highway was talking a lot of shit last night when he was playing with some other TPU members. "Oh its not fair to you guys I'm on the server" and "I'm not going to use the tank. It would be unfair". Then someone said we were team stacking because Highway and me were on the same team and Highway said "No its not team stacking." As if I wasn't even worth mentioning.
> 
> But you know what the best thing he said was? "Hey weres my ace pin". Well Ill tell you. ON MY DESKTOP BITCH!



Heh. Nick here should be TheShitTalkingMan.

Gratz on 50 Kurgan.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All I know is Highway was talking a lot of shit last night when he was playing with some other TPU members. "Oh its not fair to you guys I'm on the server" and "I'm not going to use the tank. It would be unfair". Then someone said we were team stacking because Highway and me were on the same team and Highway said "No its not team stacking." As if I wasn't even worth mentioning.
> 
> But you know what the best thing he said was? "Hey weres my ace pin". Well Ill tell you. ON MY DESKTOP BITCH!



ace pins?? I have lots of those... along with gold dogtags


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All I know is Highway was talking a lot of shit last night when he was playing with some other TPU members. "Oh its not fair to you guys I'm on the server" and "I'm not going to use the tank. It would be unfair". Then someone said we were team stacking because Highway and me were on the same team and Highway said "No its not team stacking." As if I wasn't even worth mentioning.
> 
> But you know what the best thing he said was? "Hey weres my ace pin". Well Ill tell you. ON MY DESKTOP BITCH!



Dude, I was at level 50 and you were at 40 something.  The other team at the time was AK using his new soldier at level 16 and Someone at level 14.  It was unfair if for no other reason then lack of equipment especially lack of mag ammo.

Second I never said "Oh its not fair to you guys if I'm on the server."

And using the tank when there is less than I would say 8 people on a team is never fair; though my comment was flat out bragging cause I intended to imply they could use the tank if they want.

So I brag a little at the beginning of the round and I bitch a little when I get owned.  I am sure I do neither as much as others or to a level where it is annoying.  If I do, then let me know and I will simply stop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Dude, I was at level 50 and you were at 40 something.  The other team at the time was AK using his new soldier at level 16 and Someone at level 14.  It was unfair if for no other reason then lack of equipment especially lack of mag ammo.
> 
> Second I never said "Oh its not fair to you guys if I'm on the server."
> 
> ...



Relax man. I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 24, 2011)

and yet i usually managed to kill either of you on occasion and ive had games where i just somehow magically rain on highways parade, dosent happen often but when it does its pretty epic, that said we all trash talk and complain here and there, its the nature of it after all we are playing a COMPETITIVE online game  its not very competitive if all stand around going "Oh Cheerio seems you blew up my tank good sport, carry on with the devastation if you would" herp derp blarg.

We all talk smack and we all kick ass just some more then others depending on the day


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 24, 2011)

Even with a higher SPM and KPM than most of the people here who out rank me. Shit talking is the only thing I claim to do well.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Relax man. I'm just messing with ya.



It's amazing how the "team players" stick out, eh?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> What about Saturday ?



since we havent settled on a time, saturday wars is postponed


It would be nice to get people to donate to the server so it isn't so much of a drain on my limited resources. Im trying to setup up wordpress page for a link to donate.

tpu.site.nfoservers.com/wordpress


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 24, 2011)

*TheMailMan78:* Apologies, Highway. We was just hacking on you.
*crazyeyesreaper:* Yeah, we was just hacking on you.
*TheMailMan78:* Rumor has it you killed a man, Highway. You don't seem like the killing sort.
*crazyeyesreaper:* Yeah, Highway. What'd you kill him for?
*TheLaughingMan:* He was hacking on me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> *TheMailMan78:* Apologies, Highway. We was just hacking on you.
> *crazyeyesreaper:* Yeah, we was just hacking on you.
> *TheMailMan78:* Rumor has it you killed a man, Highway. You don't seem like the killing sort.
> *crazyeyesreaper:* Yeah, Highway. What'd you kill him for?
> *TheLaughingMan:* He was hacking on me.



Well with the way he was shooting last night I aint to worried.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Relax man. I'm just messing with ya.



oh ok.  Well that is different.  I haven't been in a good mood lately and I have been snapping at a lot of people.  Sorry to whomever those may be.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> oh ok.  Well that is different.  I haven't been in a good mood lately and I have been snapping at a lot of people.  Sorry to whomever those may be.



Well cheer up. Emo week was last week, sry if the memo missed ya.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 24, 2011)

Great Avatar MailMan    Love that movie ....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 24, 2011)

-- And, the relationships can be complicated ^_^


If we can get someone to line up a battle for Saturday with a clan then bring it on.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> since we havent settled on a time, saturday wars is postponed
> 
> 
> It would be nice to get people to donate to the server so it isn't so much of a drain on my limited resources. Im trying to setup up wordpress page for a link to donate.
> ...



Let me see what I can do. I had planned last month, but the wife had other plans. We went out to dinner with the kids. It was fun though. 
I'll get info from you tomorrow night. I'm just gonna plan on Friday Night Fights and if Saturday happens then Great.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 24, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Well cheer up. Emo week was last week, sry if the memo missed ya.



My son has that worm tattoo'ed to his Chest, I ain't shitten yuh !


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> My son has that worm tattoo'ed to his Chest, I ain't shitten yuh !





TLM is a bit mad at me for calling him out in-game after saying the rest of his team sucks...but the rest of his team was us TPU'ers. I told him to quit whining about it, and then he quip'd that he was quiet because I said I didn't want to hear whining. I told him to quit sulking in the corner and suck it up. He rage quit.

I've now been told that his punishment to me would be him not playing with me. I'd rather not play with someone who can criticize everyone else, but cannot deal with some criticism back.




So, like I said, TLM, cheer up. No need to get upset over something so foolish. Seriously, everyone pulled emo last week, and I bugged them too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 24, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Great Avatar MailMan    Love that movie ....



Ello? I said Ello!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2xVZiGOw-o


boise49ers said:


> My son has that worm tattoo'ed to his Chest, I ain't shitten yuh !



Are you talking to me?


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you talking to me?



Say hello to my little friend.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ello? I said Ello!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2xVZiGOw-o
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?



No actually probably AlienIsGod ! He was talking about your avatar. 
Are the quotes getting mixed up ? Probably just me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally started playing again after a month off.... gotta say, I'm a lil rusty but its still fun as hell


----------



## hv43082 (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a head up for folks who would like to record their game.  MSI Afterburner 2.1.0 now has a built in video capture utility.  I just tried it last night for BFBC2 and it was smooth as butter.  My game setting is at 2560x1600 max detail, 1x AA, 16x Aniso with dual 460 GTX's 768mb, core i5 2500K at 4.7Ghz.  The capture is at 1/2 size with 100% quality and 30fps.  Smooth as butter throughout the entire game play.  Frame rate never dipped below 60.  When I dropped the capture size to 1/3, 20 min capture used 10GB at compressed rate.  Unfortunately no sound capture yet.  Hopefully that feature will be available on the next release.

Now go record your best round or most humiliating/spectacular kills on post it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 26, 2011)

Come on BFBC2 folks. I'm sitting in front of my computer hoping some one gets on TS. 
Highway, Crazy, Death were ya'll at ? It's Friday


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Feb 26, 2011)

If you need one, I'm in. 

TS address?


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 26, 2011)

my mic is broken, but I'll be on in a sec...


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 26, 2011)

zomg...


you can launch yourself by puting mines under a car then blowing them up....


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> zomg...
> 
> 
> you can launch yourself by puting mines under a car then blowing them up....



bit behind the times 

use C4 on the bottom of the quad bikes for extra fun (server with no friendly fire, get a friend to do the C4)


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bit behind the times
> 
> use C4 on the bottom of the quad bikes for extra fun (server with no friendly fire, get a friend to do the C4)



so like boat launching in BF2?

on the map with the TV station in BF2 I/my squad had a boat halfway up the building from the water...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

me and friends got an APC wedged inside the roof of a building once. was hilarious til someone called a mortar strike in - we just reversed back and forth killing everyone climbing up the ladder.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 26, 2011)

I sure suck it up more often than not playing vanilla with you guys. Though that's partly cause it doesn't happen enough.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 26, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> zomg...
> 
> 
> you can launch yourself by puting mines under a car then blowing them up....



No... thats a good way to own yourself. Friendly fire doesn't kill, but blowing up your own landmines, will kill you pretty quickly.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No... thats a good way to own yourself. Friendly fire doesn't kill, but blowing up your own landmines, will kill you pretty quickly.





I was like... LET HIM DO IT!


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 26, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> zomg...
> 
> 
> you can launch yourself by puting mines under a car then blowing them up....





Mussels said:


> bit behind the times
> 
> use C4 on the bottom of the quad bikes for extra fun (server with no friendly fire, get a friend to do the C4)





1Kurgan1 said:


> No... thats a good way to own yourself. Friendly fire doesn't kill, but blowing up your own landmines, will kill you pretty quickly.



I don't know where you guys have been, but we did this for like 3 hours about a week ago, (we've got video) and we did something similar in the first few months of the game (back on kurgans server).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 27, 2011)

So, I'm now rank 50, and I've used almost every gun out there, not as much as others have. But I loved the F2000 in BC1, I heard it was garbage in BC2 so I never bothered with it really. But the other day I picked up someones kit to give myself ammo, and then a bunch of people came at me and I just destroyed them. Then I fired it ranged while aiming, it has like 0 bullet deviation. Things just amazing, really awesome close quarters, and I can hold it wide open on people at range and hit them with almost every bullet, most other guns I burst fire, but the F2000 is just stupid good. Wish I would have realized how much I like it before I played 400 game hours...



Black Haru said:


> I don't know where you guys have been, but we did this for like 3 hours about a week ago, (we've got video) and we did something similar in the first few months of the game (back on kurgans server).



I don't know why I was included in "guys", lol. You can do it, I'm just saying, if your C4 is down, or your land mines, it better be someone else on the vehicle. Throwing down landmines, tossing a grenade at them, then jumping in the vehicle is a quick way to die.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 27, 2011)

Who's down?


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I don't know why I was included in "guys", lol. You can do it, I'm just saying, if your C4 is down, or your land mines, it better be someone else on the vehicle. Throwing down landmines, tossing a grenade at them, then jumping in the vehicle is a quick way to die.





gee, I hope your a guy...

I was just including your post to agree with you, but was too lazy to specifically do so. 

the f2000 eats too much ammo, it is not good against groups.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 27, 2011)

*Server Donations*

Thanks to Idaho for donating to the server to keep it up!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So, I'm now rank 50, and I've used almost every gun out there, not as much as others have. But I loved the F2000 in BC1, I heard it was garbage in BC2 so I never bothered with it really. But the other day I picked up someones kit to give myself ammo, and then a bunch of people came at me and I just destroyed them. Then I fired it ranged while aiming, it has like 0 bullet deviation. Things just amazing, really awesome close quarters, and I can hold it wide open on people at range and hit them with almost every bullet, most other guns I burst fire, but the F2000 is just stupid good. Wish I would have realized how much I like it before I played 400 game hours...



I still don't like it.  The lack of stopping power will get to your very quickly.  A small group it can handle, but 3 or more guys and I get mauled.  There is a pretty big deviation at full auto especially at range, but like you said empty a clip and you may kill 1 guy at range.

I use the F2000 for ambush and hit & run tactics.  That just works better for me personally.  I can appear to work good in a round or two when you get stupid people that don't understand cover, but it is just not consistent enough for my general play style and I hate adjust my play style to the gun I am using.

P.S.  That is mostly the last gun patch that improved it cause it was the least used gun with the 94-91.  So they adjusted some stuff to bring it up in balance with the rest of its kind.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 27, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Thanks to Idaho for donating to the server to keep it up!



Dude it's cool. Even if we don't use it much it is a clan thing. I had fun tonight. Turned down a night at the clubs tonight. Cheaper to game 
Hey I have a weird ass request. Can the teamspeak guy's put a photo of themselves on their avatar for a couple days just for the hell of it so we can 
put a face to the person we are always talking too. If that is lame then thats fine. It is just funny I am feeling close to ya'll and like to see who you are. 
If you are really ugly be sure we will let you know.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> gee, I hope your a guy...
> 
> I was just including your post to agree with you, but was too lazy to specifically do so.
> 
> the f2000 eats too much ammo, it is not good against groups.



 Oh I am a guy, but I thought you meant us group of guys didn't know about it, rather than just 1 out of the 3 (which would be guy). But I been owning groups with the F2000 close quarters, I'll explain more below.



TheLaughingMan said:


> I still don't like it.  The lack of stopping power will get to your very quickly.  A small group it can handle, but 3 or more guys and I get mauled.  There is a pretty big deviation at full auto especially at range, but like you said empty a clip and you may kill 1 guy at range.
> 
> I use the F2000 for ambush and hit & run tactics.  That just works better for me personally.  I can appear to work good in a round or two when you get stupid people that don't understand cover, but it is just not consistent enough for my general play style and I hate adjust my play style to the gun I am using.
> 
> P.S.  That is mostly the last gun patch that improved it cause it was the least used gun with the 94-91.  So they adjusted some stuff to bring it up in balance with the rest of its kind.



Groups of 3 move too close together usually, anything short of an LMG usually isn't enough for more than 2, since it's so hectic, you keep firing and shooting. And since they travel so close, knifing works great, kill 2, stab 1, shoot 1 with pistol (or noob em).

I still don't think it has much bullet deviation, if you hip fire the thing, it's horrible, you couldn't hit the broad side of a barn. But if you aim it, I been getting 3 kills in a clip at 200 yards consistently, on moving targets. Like a group of 3 running from 1 building to another, I'll down them all unless they hop and dive, and go crazy. 

It's weakness is midrange, when you got to decide weather to aim or hip fire. If you aim, you are blind on the side and risk getting knifed or shot, and if you don't aim, you might not kill the guy. Thats the only time I get owned, I aim, and I'm in a group of buildings and someone comes around a corner and destroys me.



boise49ers said:


> Dude it's cool. Even if we don't use it much it is a clan thing. I had fun tonight. Turned down a night at the clubs tonight. Cheaper to game
> Hey I have a weird ass request. Can the teamspeak guy's put a photo of themselves on their avatar for a couple days just for the hell of it so we can
> put a face to the person we are always talking too. If that is lame then thats fine. It is just funny I am feeling close to ya'll and like to see who you are.
> If you are really ugly be sure we will let you know.



I normally don't get a chance to play on the weekend nights with you guys, wish I did, but for shits and giggles, if you wondering who Kurgan is, this is he


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!!!!! our manlove relationship is over!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

Heres me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I normally don't get a chance to play on the weekend nights with you guys, wish I did, but for shits and giggles, if you wondering who Kurgan is, this is he
> 
> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/1448252/640/Me/Me-and-Indy.jpg



You mean the guy with the hat?



TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres me.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lqIEA5RkiFg/TEFOWlPrfgI/AAAAAAAAAJA/fUARfYqrNLM/s1600/vlcsnap-15687271.png



That's exactly how i imagined...


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 27, 2011)

well, I am not really black, if you hadn't guessed.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2011)

This is the only photo I have of myself. 






edit... found another one. From a super deep powderday up here in paradise.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 27, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> This is the only photo I have of myself.
> 
> http://lp1.pinkbike.org/p4pb5535962/p4pb5535962.jpg



nice, diggin the purple. 
I had to take a pic cause I didn't have anything from the past year or so.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> nice, diggin the purple.
> I had to take a pic cause I didn't have anything from the past year or so.



Go get a wheelie shot on your Ninja.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> if you wondering who Kurgan is, this is he
> 
> http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/1448252/640/Me/Me-and-Indy.jpg



Loving the Harrison Ford cutout behind you... should have just taken a photo of that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Loving the Harrison Ford cutout behind you... should have just taken a photo of that.



1Kurgan1 is Harrison Fords gimp.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres me.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_lqIEA5RkiFg/TEFOWlPrfgI/AAAAAAAAAJA/fUARfYqrNLM/s1600/vlcsnap-15687271.png


Hey Mailman I had a friend that looked just like you. He's gone now. 
Guess it is official I'm the old fart of the bunch :  )


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2011)

A photo of me is public record right now at: http://www.megatechnews.com/author/james-white/

I will use it as my avatar for a while.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> You mean the guy with the hat?



Thats no mere "guy", he's a god among men!



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Loving the Harrison Ford cutout behind you... should have just taken a photo of that.



Indy is my security. When I moved into my place, I left him standing in the livingroom window for a good week staring out at the street, just to let people know, if they ever step foot into my house, they will have to deal with him.








Black Haru said:


> well, I am not really black, if you hadn't guessed.



So then the question remains.... whats a Haru?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 27, 2011)

Gotta love the results of a broken nose haha look that crooked awesomeness


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Hey Mailman I had a friend that looked just like you. He's gone now.
> Guess it is official I'm the old fart of the bunch :  )



Well all joking aside I don't look that much different.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 27, 2011)

Luckily, I'm never on TS so I get to keep my smashing good looks all to myself.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2011)

you guys are silly   right now im working on getting all bronze stars and weap bronze stars.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Black Haru (Feb 27, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Go get a wheelie shot on your Ninja.



sigh, I am not that skilled yet (just stalled it and laid it on the pavement today. sent me right into the mud and trashed my break leaver )

I think I'm gonna stay off it till I get those frame sliders.



TheLaughingMan said:


> A photo of me is public record right now at: http://www.megatechnews.com/author/james-white/
> 
> I will use it as my avatar for a while.



your face reminds me of vin diesel.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2011)

does the badge for all weapons bronze stars include the "all kits" weapons too?  it prolly does and that makes me sad as I suck bad with the shotguns...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> sigh, I am not that skilled yet (just stalled it and laid it on the pavement today. sent me right into the mud and trashed my break leaver )
> 
> I think I'm gonna stay off it till I get those frame sliders.
> 
> ...



OUch.. dumped already.. that's why I mountain bike. My shit designed to be dropped. 

I was going to say He looks like Vin Diesel. 

@ highway- Do you live your life a 1/4 second at a time?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh Kurgan your eyes are dreamy! You know you just wanted to show them off. 

IDK, I think this crossed some line and I don't like it. 

I think I prefer my mental images of you guys even if they are usually way off (such as in the case of crazyeyes).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

Since we are all having a gay moment sharing pictures this is me...






Me prepping for combat.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 27, 2011)

Im going to come out and say BC2 is a horrid game. Stupidly small field of view while playing makes it difficult to play. The sensitivity is near impossible to get right to play and if you want to play on high detail it makes it impossible to see anything, and the high graphics is all the game has going for it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Since we are all having a gay moment sharing pictures this is me...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110227/100_0440.jpg
> 
> ...



decent headgear  one size fits all I presume ?


----------



## cyriene (Feb 27, 2011)

I picked up BC2 during Steam's Christmas sale and started playing/ I'm pretty noob and suck but maybe I'll see some of you guys on sometime for some good games.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 27, 2011)

how is my image off? I said i was a pissed off white dude living in maine which is a cold ass place where the usual person is trailer trash i think i fit my picture fairly well thank you very much


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Im going to come out and say BC2 is a horrid game. Stupidly small field of view while playing makes it difficult to play. The sensitivity is near impossible to get right to play and if you want to play on high detail it makes it impossible to see anything, and the high graphics is all the game has going for it.



Your trolling lacks form. You need to mix it with facts and such so the mods get confused. I'm going to send you an invite to TA "Trolls Anonymous". You have to take the first step. Stop the trolling now before its to late!


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your trolling lacks form. You need to mix it with facts and such so the mods get confused. I'm going to send you an invite to TA "Trolls Anonymous". You have to take the first step.



Your the troll here, Im posting why I hate this game and Im now asking question are any of these terrible issues I have fixable? FOV, stupid dust covering screen making it impossible to see and the sensitivity issues im having.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 27, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Your the troll here, Im posting why I hate this game and Im now asking question are any of these terrible issues I have fixable? FOV, stupid dust covering screen making it impossible to see and the sensitivity issues im having.



First you are trolling, but we will ignore that.

How you should have handled this instead of bitching in our club house.

1.  Check the front page to see if these issues have been resolved.  Often times, a Club House will have an entire library of information on the front page.  And if they don't, this one does.

2.  Ask an actual question.....yeah that about covers it.

3.  All of your "issues" can be "fixed" with this tool found on the front page: http://www.evil-minds.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=2

Play with the settings until you find something you like.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 27, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Im going to come out and say BC2 is a horrid game. Stupidly small field of view while playing makes it difficult to play. The sensitivity is near impossible to get right to play and if you want to play on high detail it makes it impossible to see anything, and the high graphics is all the game has going for it.



TLDR. BC2 is the best shooter on the PC right now. It's not perfect but "horrid" is far from true. :shadedshu


----------



## dank1983man420 (Feb 27, 2011)

sensitivity issue and FOV = BFBC2 Config tool in the OP will help.

Dust = realism ( if we are talking about atacama )


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2011)

The config tool is the 1st link in the OP, people gonna learn how to read... This config tool will fix all sensitivity issues and FOV issues.

Dust on screen doesn't even bother me, let alone make it a horrid game


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> First you are trolling, but we will ignore that.
> 
> How you should have handled this instead of bitching in our club house.
> 
> ...



So instantly the winner with no contest? You're right with no challenge? I came into this public thread to post my disgust with this games poor making, but I now thank for these tools you have given as it might make it playable.


----------



## Aceman.au (Feb 27, 2011)

n-ster said:


> The config tool is the 1st link in the OP, people gonna learn how to read... This config tool will fix all sensitivity issues and FOV issues.
> 
> Dust on screen doesn't even bother me, let alone make it a horrid game



It makes it extremely difficult to snipe @ long distances as people become blurry and then you got this dust in the way on top of that.

In reply to the Atacama desert excuse. Is it really a dust storm 24/7 in that place? Doesn't seem realistic 

If you want realism go join the army and experience war, a game can never be a substitute.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 27, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> It makes it extremely difficult to snipe @ long distances as people become blurry and then you got this dust in the way on top of that.
> 
> In reply to the Atacama desert excuse. Is it really a dust storm 24/7 in that place? Doesn't seem realistic
> 
> If you want realism go join the army and experience war, a game can never be a substitute.



who ever said they wanted to risk their lives here? noone

if you don't want realism, just god play CoD and leave us alone? BC2 is known for its realism, this is why the game is so popular. Bullet drop, destructible environments, etc etc. (which includes dust)

Were you ever in the desert? did you ever have to sniper when it is a TINY BIT windy? you'll then understand the dust. Had to clean my camera every 30 seconds >.>


----------



## Kursah (Feb 28, 2011)

If you want more realism than BC2 (on the gaming front that is), check out BF2 and BF2 + mods or the Arma II series. If you want more arcade, then check out CoD series. Simple as that...at least for me it is. BC2 is a happy medium right now, I'm eagerly awaiting BF3...and Arma II is so expansive and capable I'm still having a hoot with it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> So instantly the winner with no contest? You're right with no challenge? I came into this public thread to post my disgust with this games poor making, but I now thank for these tools you have given as it might make it playable.



This is my exact point.  This is not a contest and it is not about being right or wrong.  I simply stated there is a better, more sociable, and less dickish way of asking for help.

Yes, this is a public forum and their are rules to be followed.

So please just stop being suck an ass.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 28, 2011)

*Gay moment ?*

Aren't you the one wearing panties Mailman





cyriene said:


> I picked up BC2 during Steam's Christmas sale and started playing/ I'm pretty noob and suck but maybe I'll see some of you guys on sometime for some good games.



Hook up on teamspeak it is a lot easier to find us. 
I suck too so it's all good.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Im going to come out and say BC2 is a horrid game. Stupidly small field of view while playing makes it difficult to play. The sensitivity is near impossible to get right to play and if you want to play on high detail it makes it impossible to see anything, and the high graphics is all the game has going for it.



Yeah, why would you come to the BFBC2 clubhouse 
to express your dislike if you aren't trolling? There are
a lot of things I don't care for on a lot of games, but this
one seems to have the least amount of negative game play 
issues. Man you want games that drive you nuts, play the 
COD games. You'll be  in no time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't feed him guys. Hes still mad he paid 120 bucks on the collectors edition of CoD:BO and now hes here to take his anger out on a real game.

Its ok l33tGaMeR. We all make mistakes. But you have to except you have a problem. Trollism hurts everyone not just you. I sent you an invite to TA. I can help you recover from your trollism. The first step is to acknowledge you have a problem.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't feed him guys. Hes still mad he paid 120 bucks on the collectors edition of CoD:BO and now hes here to take his anger out on a real game.
> 
> Its ok l33tGaMeR. We all make mistakes. But you have to except you have a problem. Trollism hurts everyone not just you. I sent you an invite to TA. I can help you recover from your trollism. The first step is to acknowledge you have a problem.



You have such a big heart TMM  Helpin people in need!

on another note, my mouse died again. How important is a good mouse (vs a sucky 2 button dell mouse or similar) for you guys in BC2? for me it makes a huge difference


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> You have such a big heart TMM  Helpin people in need!
> 
> on another note, my mouse died again. How important is a good mouse (vs a sucky 2 button dell mouse or similar) for you guys in BC2? for me it makes a huge difference



Dude just buy a RAT 7 and never look back. Hands down the best mouse on the market.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm a lefty  not sure if it will work as well for me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I'm a lefty  not sure if it will work as well for me



Hmmmm then maybe a G5?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 28, 2011)

I might try a RAT 7 when my mouse dies.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just buy a RAT 7 and never look back. Hands down the best mouse on the market.
> 
> http://www.techfuels.com/attachment...gaming-mouse-cyborg-r..t.-7.-gaming-mouse.jpg



Sweet looks like something from Terminator or Transformers.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2011)

i use a good ol fashioned MX518 servers me well indeed,


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> Im going to come out and say BC2 is a horrid game. Stupidly small field of view while playing makes it difficult to play. The sensitivity is near impossible to get right to play and if you want to play on high detail it makes it impossible to see anything, and the high graphics is all the game has going for it.



the FOV can be fixed...

everything else sucks....


I'll add the fact that you can barely see out of the tanks....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Feb 28, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> the FOV can be fixed...
> 
> everything else sucks....
> 
> ...



Yes, yes it can.  I refer you back to my first post about his questions and you can install that program too.  Then adjust your FOV all you want.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2011)

I use a G5 it's quite sturdy and good quality. I moved to a Razer Lachesis but didn't like the aesthetics, I found it uncomfortable so I switched back to my logitech. I also like the left and right buttons for the middle mouse button, I can remap it to switch weapons left and right in bfbc2.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 28, 2011)

I love how this is a clubhouse and haters have to come gripe about the game.  The Clubhouse is for ppl who play and ENJOY the game, if you have a gripe go make a thread in the games section plz and thnx.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2011)

l33tGaMeR said:


> So instantly the winner with no contest? You're right with no challenge? I came into this public thread to post my disgust with this games poor making, but I now thank for these tools you have given as it might make it playable.



Your sounding like a console gamer here... We play on PC because we can fiddle with things we like, change settings in ini's, things that console players can't. Almost any game now days has a FOV meant for consoles, Metro 2033 did, COD does, Fallout does, so I'm not sure how BC2 is any different than the rest. 

Instead of coming into the thread, asking for some help, or even actually reading the OP, you just stepped in and bashed. What kind of a response do you expect, especially when the solution to FOV and Mouse sensitivity is right in the OP, 1 mod too fixes 2 of your problems, the only 2 problems you actually seemed to have. So I would have to say, that does make highway right in this case, he gave you a single solution to 2 issues, 2 birds with 1 stone, possibly making him 200% correct?

Any PC game I get, I fiddle with every setting I can, check the ini's, and set it how I like it, because thats what PC gaming is, making the game fit you. If you want to toss a game in, touch nothing, and sit down and play, console gaming is the way, but when you hate the FOV and sensitivity there, you have to swallow your pride and deal with it, PC gaming for life!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 28, 2011)

If anyone wants to play a few games join Haru's TS server.


----------



## whitrzac (Feb 28, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I love how this is a clubhouse and haters have to come gripe about the game.  The Clubhouse is for ppl who play and ENJOY the game, if you have a gripe go make a thread in the games section plz and thnx.




I enjoy the game... but I hate it at the same time...


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 28, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> OUch.. dumped already.. that's why I mountain bike. My shit designed to be dropped.
> 
> I was going to say He looks like Vin Diesel.
> 
> @ highway- Do you live your life a 1/4 second at a time?



well, I am not taking it out again till it's got frame sliders on it. I bought used knowing it would be dropped at least a few times (I am not the only one learning on it either) 

I dropped it mostly due to a lack of confidence, so I am going to spend some quality time in a parking lot as soon as I get those sliders on.



TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes, yes it can.  I refer you back to my first post about his questions and you can install that program too.  Then adjust your FOV all you want.



I didn't like the alternate fields of view, I have become used to doing "head checks" and looking side to side.

as for the visuals, (as others have said) we have an entire file dedicated to settings for a reason.


----------



## n-ster (Feb 28, 2011)

When I drive tanks, I change the view by pressing V, then when it comes to shooting a bit precisely, I press V again and do that from the inside view


----------



## Wile E (Feb 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Oh I am a guy, but I thought you meant us group of guys didn't know about it, rather than just 1 out of the 3 (which would be guy). But I been owning groups with the F2000 close quarters, I'll explain more below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look like you could be nflesher's brother. lol.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 28, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I use a G5 it's quite sturdy and good quality. I moved to a Razer Lachesis but didn't like the aesthetics, I found it uncomfortable so I switched back to my logitech. I also like the left and right buttons for the middle mouse button, I can remap it to switch weapons left and right in bfbc2.



I use the sidewinder X5 on my main and Logitech 518 on the back up.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 28, 2011)

i didn't see guys here play this game like before, it's still best multilayer game i see to right now.


----------



## Black Haru (Feb 28, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Yes, yes it can.  I refer you back to my first post about his questions and you can install that program too.  Then adjust your FOV all you want.



you still look remarkably like vin diesel. 



hayder.master said:


> i didn't see guys here play this game like before, it's still best multilayer game i see to right now.



no picture of our favorite Iraq gamer?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You look like you could be nflesher's brother. lol.



HHmmm.... slightly I guess.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Since we are all having a gay moment sharing pictures this is me...



Yep, that seems about right. Big, bearded kinda surly looking dude. Doing silly shit. Check! I'm not always far off reality! 

(Cadaveca looks EXACTLY like I pictured in my head too lol)


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2011)

Is there any ini tweak to enable dead bodies markings on mini map ?
Its kinda annoying where ppl just disappear, it should be on for all classes not just a medic.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yep, that seems about right. Big, bearded kinda surly looking dude. Doing silly shit. Check! I'm not always far off reality!
> 
> (Cadaveca looks EXACTLY like I pictured in my head too lol)



lol yet i dont bah,

I gotta say tho mailman looks pretty fucked in the head, but its okay at least hes on our side lol always keep the crazy bastard on your side


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL i just seen the poop NON-L33tGamer posted on the previous pages. yea pure console gamer there. also he has never been to a desert to see what its like.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL i just seen the poop NON-L33tGamer posted on the previous pages. yea pure console gamer there. also he has never been to a desert to see what its like.



Let me expand on that a little more. Really hot, bright and dusty. VERY dusty. 

Oh and the American west is vastly different kinda desert then the middle east or northern Africa so before all you sun dwelling jokers from Nevada and Arizona chime in you should be aware of that. When I was in Israel it was like I was on a different planet compared to southern Nevada. To me BC2 has done the best deserts Ive seen so far. Followed by MOH. Dirt 2 does a GREAT American style desert.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

So I can buy this copy of MOH for $25 or do I need a specific "Limited Edition"? 

What about on Steam?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So I can buy this copy of MOH for $25 or do I need a specific "Limited Edition"?



You need the limited and I dont think its being sold anymore.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

%&*#$!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kuwait was the dustiest place ive seen besides iraq


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

I need clarification on whether we can still get in the beta with an MOH purchase. Some think so; and Radical Edward even bought it just the other day for this purpose.



CDdude55 said:


> Yes, anyone who buys Medal of Honor Limited Edition gets into the BF3 beta.
> 
> Quote from their official site:
> 
> You actually don't even need the Limted Edition version though.





brandonwh64 said:


> Kuwait was the dustiest place ive seen besides iraq



Aren't they the same place for all intents and purposes?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I need clarification on whether we can still get in the beta with an MOH purchase. Some think so; and Radical Edward even bought it just the other day for this purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Different parts. Like northern Iraq is more rockey/sandy and southern/westen Iraq is more sandy. Correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

Ah you could be right. In fact, at least part of Southern Iraq was lush, natural wetland until Saddam Hussein had it drained in order to starve the people there who wouldn't "play ball" in some way. Quite a miracle of engineering but the kudos end there, of course. The good news is that the region is starting to return to it's correct, natural state.


----------



## pabloc74 (Feb 28, 2011)

hi palls, i didnt see the thread before so i post now

what servers do you play? i'm from argentina and i play in a few here and brazil and usa too

PD: i cant upload my signature, any idea?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2011)

caleb said:


> Is there any ini tweak to enable dead bodies markings on mini map ?
> Its kinda annoying where ppl just disappear, it should be on for all classes not just a medic.



Only in normal mode does it show friendly players dead on minimap with a sign. And as soon as that player respawns their corpse and sign disappear as you can't revive someone who is already alive. Or if you look for a HC server with Minimap on, then it will show it also.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I binded my map key to tab so if im hardcore playing medic then i can find my dead colleagues


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 28, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> hi palls, i didnt see the thread before so i post now
> 
> what servers do you play? i'm from argentina and i play in a few here and brazil and usa too
> 
> PD: i cant upload my signature, any idea?



upload as an image to techpowerup.org then use that link


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 28, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> upload as an image to techpowerup.org then use that link



Yeah so it's it's not dynamic unfortunately; just swap it out yourself as often as you'd like.


----------



## cyriene (Feb 28, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude just buy a RAT 7 and never look back. Hands down the best mouse on the market.
> 
> http://www.techfuels.com/attachment...gaming-mouse-cyborg-r..t.-7.-gaming-mouse.jpg



I have a RAT 7 and I love the way it feels in my hand, but the laser sucks!  The cursor moves by itself even when my mouse isn't moving and when moving the mouse makes it much harder to be precise. I had to switch back to my G9 because it was so bad.

I'm going to try to rma it and see if a new one will help, but I have read other places about how it is the laser being used to blame.  I hope a new one works because it is much more comfortable than any of my logitech mice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

cyriene said:


> I have a RAT 7 and I love the way it feels in my hand, but the laser sucks!  The cursor moves by itself even when my mouse isn't moving and when moving the mouse makes it much harder to be precise. I had to switch back to my G9 because it was so bad.
> 
> I'm going to try to rma it and see if a new one will help, but I have read other places about how it is the laser being used to blame.  I hope a new one works because it is much more comfortable than any of my logitech mice.



Don't bother its not the mouse. Its the drivers. I had the same exact issue. The thing is SUPER sensitive to old installs. Any old drivers left over from another mouse will cause this issue. When you reinstall your OS you'll see all of these issues disappear.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I binded my map key to tab so if im hardcore playing medic then i can find my dead colleagues



You can bind the map key and force it to pop up the minimap in HC?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You can bind the map key and force it to pop up the minimap in HC?



lol do tell!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 28, 2011)

So right now I'm not able to connect to Ea online, got a friend playing, turned off firewall, restarted comp, restarted router and nothing works, amazing, never seen this happen before :/ And I can't enter half of EA's websites, this is lame.



TheMailMan78 said:


> lol do tell!



I was asking, check what I qouted. I probably am reading it wrong, but it seems like thats what he is saying. Because the only way I know of to find dead teamates in HC is with the defib icon above them, but he mentions a map key, or does he mean he mapped a key, but he says bind, so doubt he would map and bind a key as it is the same thing. Now I think I'm dizzy.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 1, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> hi palls, i didnt see the thread before so i post now
> 
> what servers do you play? i'm from argentina and i play in a few here and brazil and usa too
> 
> PD: i cant upload my signature, any idea?



Just type TPU in your search. Make sure to turn off 
filters or you may filter it out. It is empty currently. 
I think it is actually under "TPU Save the Whales!" 
right now. Death must be bored


----------



## Wile E (Mar 1, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So right now I'm not able to connect to Ea online, got a friend playing, turned off firewall, restarted comp, restarted router and nothing works, amazing, never seen this happen before :/ And I can't enter half of EA's websites, this is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> I was asking, check what I qouted. I probably am reading it wrong, but it seems like thats what he is saying. Because the only way I know of to find dead teamates in HC is with the defib icon above them, but he mentions a map key, or does he mean he mapped a key, but he says bind, so doubt he would map and bind a key as it is the same thing. Now I think I'm dizzy.



Try changing your DNS server in your router. I use Google's 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 1, 2011)

so I have been having issues with game performance lately, most notable in my increased load times, so I ran a bench on my boot drive and compared it with my (identical) data drive.

boot:






data:





these are identical in every way except one is a little over half full an the other is practically empty. any explanation as to the large performance gap?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Try changing your DNS server in your router. I use Google's 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4



I ended up setting a static ip and opening the suggested ports for BC2, then it worked after. I haven't had to ever do that for the game before though.


----------



## cyriene (Mar 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Don't bother its not the mouse. Its the drivers. I had the same exact issue. The thing is SUPER sensitive to old installs. Any old drivers left over from another mouse will cause this issue. When you reinstall your OS you'll see all of these issues disappear.



Hmm. I actually never installed another mouse on the pc after the os installation.  I'll mess around with the drivers and see what I can make happen. But now I may have messed it up since I swapped it for my G9.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> so I have been having issues with game performance lately, most notable in my increased load times, so I ran a bench on my boot drive and compared it with my (identical) data drive.
> 
> boot:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110301/Capture054.jpg
> ...



Did you update your drivers? It might be something similar to what happened to AMD's users way back.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

cyriene said:


> Hmm. I actually never installed another mouse on the pc after the os installation.  I'll mess around with the drivers and see what I can make happen. But now I may have messed it up since I swapped it for my G9.



Yeah man. The second you put another mouse in it goes all to hell. The RAT 7 is sensitive to that shit. Another thing you have to be sure of is to make sure the mouse is 100% level.

Loosen the top screw and push down hard where is says "R.A.T. 7". Then tighten it while pressing down. Be sure to do this on a flat surface also. Like glass or something. This will also help.

I agree thats a lot of shit to get a mouse to work. But in the end its worth it. Trust me!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> no picture of our favorite Iraq gamer?



u are the best mate, i glad when i play with u






http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/Hayder_Master/#infantry



i made a clan which is called IRQ-GMRZ and took part in ESL and we play some wars too, but still TPU my first clan and im very proud for it, i hope we took part in ESL for the name of TPU

guys i have now teamspeak server so welcome everyone and also have IRAQ-GAMREZ server, just type IRAQ in search 
TS IP 85.25.73.137 10887 , if u like to meet some Iraqis welcome everyone


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 1, 2011)

^ Well played (no pun intended).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think he ment "PERSONAL" picture of you.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here are two full game footage of me pwning on SOC server:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0K_BzGywKo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6mZbLsfgtI


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 1, 2011)

Also hayder, here is a picture of me next to an iraqi


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey boys,

Just got this game and love it.  So I'd love the opportunity to kill you, be killed by you or team up on someone and kill them.  I usually game between 11am and 2pm EST.  If you wanna look me up, my dog tags read *HossHuge*.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Magicka Vietnam

This was just too funny not to share.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Just type TPU in your search. Make sure to turn off
> filters or you may filter it out. It is empty currently.
> I think it is actually under "TPU Save the Whales!"
> right now. Death must be bored



tanks pal, i try to connect this night!

my stats here, i cant upload my signature yet






wow, signatures appears


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 1, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think he ment "PERSONAL" picture of you.




ohh am sorry i will put pictures 



brandonwh64 said:


> Also hayder, here is a picture of me next to an iraqi
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/P1010245.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/me.jpg



nice pictures i was hope if i know u before and meet u here.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 1, 2011)

this is one week ago in Oasis mode Conquest HC


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 1, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> you still look remarkably like vin diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> no picture of our favorite Iraq gamer?





brandonwh64 said:


> I think he ment "PERSONAL" picture of you.





brandonwh64 said:


> Also hayder, here is a picture of me next to an iraqi
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/P1010245.jpg
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/me.jpg





hayder.master said:


> ohh am sorry i will put pictures
> 
> 
> 
> nice pictures i was hope if i know u before and meet u here.




here is some pictures for me my dear friends, first shot in jordan airport, 2nd in jordan too, 3d one im standing at from of my house

View attachment 40886

View attachment 40887

View attachment 40888


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 1, 2011)

hayder.master said:


> here is some pictures for me my dear friends, first shot in jordan airport, 2nd in jordan too, 3d one im standing at from of my house
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40886&stc=1&d=1299018323
> 
> ...



Your links are dead man.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> this is one week ago in Oasis mode Conquest HC
> 
> [url]http://thumbnails34.imagebam.com/12110/b8e75a121094987.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://thumbnails39.imagebam.com/12110/1493f9121095017.jpg[/URL]



wow how long was that game to get all those kills? must of been a few hours ...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 1, 2011)

copenhagen69 said:


> wow how long was that game to get all those kills? must of been a few hours ...



Probably a 1000 ticket map, lots of servers running 24/7 Heavy Metal run that many tickets, seen a few Oasis, but never dared play in them, played in a 750 server, wasn't hours, maybe an hour, got boring.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 1, 2011)

lol not sure I could handle a map for a 1000 tickets ...

only about 2 or 3 I really like but you did not name either lol


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 1, 2011)

yes, 1000 tickets, only oasis and heavy metal, i dont see how time spend


----------



## dank1983man420 (Mar 2, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> yes, 1000 tickets, only oasis and heavy metal, i dont see how time spend



I actually managed to play a 1000 ticket heavy metal match, though I joined 100 points into it.  When I wanted to take a quick break, I would be a sniper and just pick a nice place to wait.  Then I would just sit back and take a few tokes and a few shots of whisky.  Luckily, I didn't get stabbed at all.  It was actually quite fun playing that match since there were no base rapers, hacks, noob tubers, or those bastards who sit at the AA gun and shoot your own helis down beacuse they are pieces of shit and shouldn't be playing.  The people on both teams were pretty cool.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Magicka Vietnam
> 
> This was just too funny not to share.



oh dear god. do want.


----------



## Mr McC (Mar 2, 2011)

Mussels said:


> oh dear god. do want.



You might prefer this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiw1AxD1wLk&feature=fvwrel


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> You might prefer this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiw1AxD1wLk&feature=fvwrel



nah. i  magicka you see.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 2, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> I actually managed to play a 1000 ticket heavy metal match, though I joined 100 points into it.  When I wanted to take a quick break, I would be a sniper and just pick a nice place to wait.  Then I would just sit back and take a few tokes and a few shots of whisky.  Luckily, I didn't get stabbed at all.  It was actually quite fun playing that match since there were no base rapers, hacks, noob tubers, or those bastards who sit at the AA gun and shoot your own helis down beacuse they are pieces of shit and shouldn't be playing.  The people on both teams were pretty cool.



+1, heavy metal is for snipe for me, in this part will be better


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Mr McC said:


> You might prefer this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiw1AxD1wLk&feature=fvwrel



ummmm no.  No since of humor and bad graphics. If they were going to look like manikins, they should have just painted them all completely green and made the whole thing a plastic army men game. That could make that real funny if they wanted.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

pabloc74 said:


> +1, heavy metal is for snipe for me, in this part will be better
> 
> http://www.ploader.net/files/36219a400f8ab2ea8f3574089b983222.jpg



Waste of a chopper  I get mad when people camp and dont go for flags.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Waste of a chopper  I get mad when people camp and dont go for flags.



Normally I'd agree with you but it's sometimes relaxing to just chill out on something tall and shoot people. I wouldn't waste a chopper on it though, I just hitch a ride.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Eh, I play other games to relax, I play BC2 to vent and destroy


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 2, 2011)

Played a couple rounds in Heavy Metal and the first round went well, second round sucked. 
We had a guy on our team who must of had buddies on the opposing team. He blocked our 
tanks with his fired on our choppers and just was a total pain in the ass.


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 2, 2011)

heavy metal is the only map that i use the recon always


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Your links are dead man.



ops, how is that happened i will fix it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good games Burt, too bad your team was not good  I kept getting lucky with headshots on you, saved me from the shotgun wrath.


----------



## burtram (Mar 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Good games Burt, too bad your team was not good  I kept getting lucky with headshots on you, saved me from the shotgun wrath.



Hehe yea, I actually started noticing where you were, and I was watching you move from cover to cover, then right as I would have my shot, I got killed by someone else, haha!

I couldn't believe how bad the team was, It was me and my friend on top after joining late the first game, then we stayed on top the rest... kinda sad. Oh well, was fun still.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 2, 2011)

*Clan Server page update*

There have been some modifications made to the server page. We still need people to add content to it.

http://tpu.site.nfoservers.com/wordpress/


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey!!!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 2, 2011)

Music on websites is just annoying.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 2, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Music on websites is just annoying.



+1 to that and horrible music at that


----------



## pabloc74 (Mar 2, 2011)

new platinum stars! ump-45 specact and mp-412


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone up for a few rounds? In TS now.


----------



## blu3flannel (Mar 3, 2011)

I just got my Grado SR-60i's in today and the first thing I did was play this game. All I can say is ho-ho-ho-ho-hooooooly shit!  Everything is ten times more pronounced and clear. Shooting the M95 is crazy because of the huge sound it generates, as are rockets and tanks. I love the sound of Bad Company 2.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 3, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I just got my Grado SR-60i's in today and the first thing I did was play this game. All I can say is ho-ho-ho-ho-hooooooly shit!  Everything is ten times more pronounced and clear. Shooting the M95 is crazy because of the huge sound it generates, as are rockets and tanks. I love the sound of Bad Company 2.



I wish I could use open cans... but too much noise and it would bother everyone


----------



## Ross211 (Mar 3, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I just got my Grado SR-60i's in today and the first thing I did was play this game. All I can say is ho-ho-ho-ho-hooooooly shit!  Everything is ten times more pronounced and clear. Shooting the M95 is crazy because of the huge sound it generates, as are rockets and tanks. I love the sound of Bad Company 2.



I completely agree here and  to the amazing audio in Bad Company 2.  I love war tapes through my HD 595 - There are so many subtle things in the audio of this game that make it superb. 

The audio is top-notch in BF, ex. Your bullet ejects hitting the ground sound different based upon the surface of the ground.  Bullet ejects hitting the floor in a building sound different than when they hit the desert floor outside.  The sounds of shooting a weapon and voices inside a building give you a sense that you're in a long tunnel and your sounds carry.  I really like the effect myself.



n-ster said:


> I wish I could use open cans... but too much noise and it would bother everyone



They won't be that audible to get you a noise complaint from your neighbors ... maybe you have a roomate or girlfriend that won't put up with the slight noise from the cans ?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 3, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> I completely agree here and  to the amazing audio in Bad Company 2.  I love war tapes through my HD 595 - There are so many subtle things in the audio of this game that make it superb.
> 
> The audio is top-notch in BF, ex. Your bullet ejects hitting the ground sound different based upon the surface of the ground.  Bullet ejects hitting the floor in a building sound different than when they hit the desert floor outside.  The sounds of shooting a weapon and voices inside a building give you a sense that you're in a long tunnel and your sounds carry.  I really like the effect myself.
> 
> ...



Still live with the parents, and next semester imana be in a dorm with a roommate


----------



## GullyFoyle (Mar 3, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday, Battlefield Bad Company 2!  Released in the US on March 2nd, 2010.

Hard to believe we have only spent one year playing BFBC2!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Battlefield Bad Company 2!  Released in the US on March 2nd, 2010.
> 
> Hard to believe we have only spent one year playing BFBC2!



LOL 1 year later im only a level 46


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm still 40, and i bought it at launch date lol!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I just got my Grado SR-60i's in today and the first thing I did was play this game. All I can say is ho-ho-ho-ho-hooooooly shit!  Everything is ten times more pronounced and clear. Shooting the M95 is crazy because of the huge sound it generates, as are rockets and tanks. I love the sound of Bad Company 2.



If you love the sound of BC2 you should try the new MOH.


----------



## The Witcher (Mar 3, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, Battlefield Bad Company 2!  Released in the US on March 2nd, 2010.
> 
> Hard to believe we have only spent one year playing BFBC2!



SHIT !!! It's been a whole year ?! It felt like 5 months to me....

Damn, I wasted 362 days of my life without doing anything productive 

"Commits suicide"


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If you love the sound of BC2 you should try the new MOH.



Yeah it sounds pretty good. I like it better then BO too. I think I'll try and finish the single player. I got BFBC 2 on release too and have only got to level 26. 
I only play on Friday nights though. Maybe a round or two during the week. The BL holds me back too  Budlight !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah I used to love gaming drunk as I got so much more immersed but I definitely sucked. Makes sense; same reasons you should't drive etc. Didn't really play online shooters for years until BC2 cause of this. No fun getting owned so I got more into RPGs and things. Don't drink much anymore. 

I'm only 29 and got at release. Too many other games and too little time in general.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Absinthe. I am willing to bet your game will improve. I play much better when I am high on Absinthe.....I fucking love Absinthe.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I barely hit 50 before the year mark.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 3, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Try Absinthe. I am willing to bet your game will improve. I play much better when I am high on Absinthe.....I fucking love Absinthe.



Funny you should say that (though of course I will have to make sure later you were being serious). Got a half bottle right here on my desk at work that been sitting there for 6 years given to me by my old boss. Never tried it which is kind of surprising if you knew me though maybe I ain't quite so much the little Jim Morrison I used to be anymore. It's legal now; maybe I should get a fresh one.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 3, 2011)

Absinthe tastes like anise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Funny you should say that (though of course I will have to make sure later you were being serious). Got a half bottle right here on my desk at work that been sitting there for 6 years given to me by my old boss. Never tried it which is kind of surprising if you knew me though maybe I ain't quite so much the little Jim Morrison I used to be anymore. It's legal now; maybe I should get a fresh one.


Buy some sugar cubes and youll be good to go. You wont be drunk. You get high from that stuff. Artists drink it for a reason.  Trust me.




MT Alex said:


> Absinthe tastes like anise.



Who drinks anything for the taste anyway man? Its the buzz!


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 3, 2011)

> Anise (pronunciation: /ˈænɪs/;[1] Pimpinella anisum, also anís (stressed on the second syllable) and aniseed) is a flowering plant in the family Apiaceae native to the eastern Mediterranean region and Southwest Asia. It is known for its flavor, which resembles liquorice, fennel and tarragon.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Try Absinthe. I am willing to bet your game will improve. I play much better when I am high on Absinthe.....I fucking love Absinthe.



my friend got poisoned by an illegal bottle of absinthe with a concentration of the poisonous stuff too high... He wasn't even drunk lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


>



Now your just making an anise of yourself!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah I used to love gaming drunk as I got so much more immersed but I definitely sucked. Makes sense; same reasons you should't drive etc. Didn't really play online shooters for years until BC2 cause of this. No fun getting owned so I got more into RPGs and things. Don't drink much anymore.
> 
> I'm only 29 and got at release. Too many other games and too little time in general.



I like gaming drunk. I have a lot more fun. K/D isn't as important as having fun. I probably get a lot more obnoxious by the late hours, but I open up a lot better on teamspeak when I'm buzzed.. I'd never got them pictures circulating if I hadn't put that post up while I was buzzin good. It is cool now though I can put faces on people on the posts and on TS now. Looking forward to playing tomorrow night. It's funny I quit drinking while raising my kids and then they got to age to drink and got me back into it.
Got to thinking a one eyed 52 yr old drunk guy, I'm lucky my K/D is even at .50 Should I change my profile to Rooster "True Grit" ?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 4, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> I just got my Grado SR-60i's in today and the first thing I did was play this game. All I can say is ho-ho-ho-ho-hooooooly shit!  Everything is ten times more pronounced and clear. Shooting the M95 is crazy because of the huge sound it generates, as are rockets and tanks. I love the sound of Bad Company 2.



You should hear it thru my SR-225i's and my Forte's built in headphone amp. It's nearly a Godly experience. I heard stuff in my most familiar albums that I never heard before. 

If you like the Grado sound, and you get the bug to upgrade, jump to the 225's or better. 80's and 125's aren't worth it if you have 60's already.

I can't imagine the reference series or higher sounds like. I need to hit the lottery. lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 4, 2011)

Well i had some fun kicking ass tonight


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Kim Jong il is dead! Long live Crazyeyes!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Kim Jong il is dead! Long live Crazyeyes!



Man you got me excited for a minute. I went straight to page 450.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well i had some fun kicking ass tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/BFBC2Game 2011-03-04 01-23-02-91.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/BFBC2Game 2011-03-04 01-09-42-15.jpg



Wow are you getting that good or were they that bad ? 
I need to play on that server if it was the latter. You 
gonna be on for tonight Crazy ?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 4, 2011)

Yo guys, iz Battlefield Vietnam worth buying?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Yo guys, iz Battlefield Vietnam worth buying?



Yes. Yes indeed.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yes. Yes indeed.



Nice to hear you say so except it seems you TPU guys only play vanilla. My KDR has gone up .7 since 'Nam woooo due to playing it primarily...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 4, 2011)

I love Nam. I wish more people played it on here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2011)

Well shit me too. I told you to add me in game but I think you're full? I see you launch BC2 but assumed you're playing vanilla.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2011)

idk, Nam isn't that great IMO. great only if you've played BC2 enough to start getting bored of the same maps


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats what sucks about Nam, not enough maps


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah but it was only $15 c'mon...

Doesn't bother me so much I essentially stick to Hastings anyway.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 4, 2011)

meh vietnam wasnt bad i just felt the weapons were retardly nerfed example how is the same weapon 5x less accurate in vietnam vs vanilla dosent really make sense. That and i have even worse hit registry in vietnam then i do vanilla thus i have to stay away or ill give myself a rage induced heart attack. Altho i will say i wish they ported the helicopter blades hit registry to Vanilla, so many times i should have downed a chopper but nope harmless flys right through the blades on vanilla.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah but it was only $15 c'mon...
> 
> Doesn't bother me so much I essentially stick to Hastings anyway.



isn't BC2 only 19.99$? an expansion pack at 75% the price of the original


----------



## Bow (Mar 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> isn't BC2 only 19.99$? an expansion pack at 75% the price of the original



I saw it @ Walmart for something like that.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 4, 2011)

try steam


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 4, 2011)

n-ster said:


> isn't BC2 only 19.99$? an expansion pack at 75% the price of the original



The original price was not $20.00. Just because the original game drops in price for various reasons, it hasn't and will not affect expansions.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The original price was not $20.00. Just because the original game drops in price for various reasons, it hasn't and will not affect expansions.


Yeah I paid $50 for the first one and $20 for my second copy. My son bailed on PC'in BFBC2. He got a new Plasma 54" so he is hooked back on the X-box. 
Took my computer back today. He had 2 hrs of BF in 3 weeks. You gamin tonight Highway ? My back is killing me again , but I'm still hooking up. Sitting in this 
chair seems to really get it throbbin. Beer's should help.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 5, 2011)

I just PM'd kurgan, so I should be inducted into this clubhouse soon. My in game name is:  {DCF}-Joe

I am playing now and might be for a couple of more hours.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 5, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> I just PM'd kurgan, so I should be inducted into this clubhouse soon. My in game name is:  {DCF}-Joe
> 
> I am playing now and might be for a couple of more hours.



OK if you want to get friended (is that a word) use teamspeak. If you are in game you won't know when one of us sent 
you a request and once we are off line it goes away never to be seen. It is simple and adds a whole new Dimension to the game. 
I already tried to friend you but because of what I just explained it didn't happen.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 5, 2011)

I paid $15 for Vietnam, played maybe 2 hours, and I still feel it was worth it. I don't like the damage model personally, and some weapons are horrible, while others are insane. But I've got so much time into Vanilla, that another $15 doesn't bother me one bit, even if I never will play it.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 5, 2011)

$15 it's worth it if you like BFBC2. If you don't like it then don't buy Vietnam.
Are all our wives still up or are we shy now we know we all look like
I will say about 50 % looked close to what I expected, 
but Crazy and Highway were no where near what I expected.


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 5, 2011)

I have installed TeamSpeak now and logged into easy rhinos server. How do I use it?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2011)

char[] rager said:


> I have installed TeamSpeak now and logged into easy rhinos server. How do I use it?


Come on man you go to MIT you can figure it out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

well most of us playing dont use rhinos teamspeak, hell im not even allowed on it period as most of us that play often and use TS3 tend to use BlackHaru's TS3 server


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well most of us playing dont use rhinos teamspeak, hell im not even allowed on it period as most of us that play often and use TS3 tend to use BlackHaru's TS3 server



Yep ! I'm gonna try and get a few rounds in tonight after last night nightmare of a night. 
No Grandkids and the daughter bought Dad a 12 pack for screwing up his game night. 
Though if you are easily offended Haru's TS might not be right for you.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yep ! I'm gonna try and get a few rounds in tonight after last night nightmare of a night.
> No Grandkids and the daughter bought Dad a 12 pack for screwing up his game night.
> Though if you are easily offended Haru's TS might not be right for you.



heheh, yeah, we may all be friends, but thats just license to rage up all hell when we are on opposite teams. ( or if your name happens to be "Crazyeyesreaper" in which case, raging is like eating, necessary for survival)


anyways, to sum it up, Battlefield is an M rated game, so my TS is M rated as well.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 6, 2011)

I found an old pic of Killer Rubber Ducky.  And he was Fresh to deaf son!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well i had some fun kicking ass tonight
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/BFBC2Game 2011-03-04 01-23-02-91.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110304/BFBC2Game 2011-03-04 01-09-42-15.jpg



i make some Germans pissed off last week.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 6, 2011)

looks like from the tank warfare pins you Panzer'd there asses into the stone age


on another note* i hit 1.0 K/D tonight now to work towards 1.25


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> looks like from the tank warfare pins you Panzer'd there asses into the stone age
> 
> 
> on another note* i hit 1.0 K/D tonight now to work towards 1.25


Good job Bro. I'm trying to get back to .50. I drink to much


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/191023_506833715273_126200185_30136531_8302467_o.jpg
> 
> I found an old pic of Killer Rubber Ducky.  And he was Fresh to deaf son!



what can I say, I had class. 

I still have your photo from your younger days:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/191023_506833715273_126200185_30136531_8302467_o.jpg
> 
> I found an old pic of Killer Rubber Ducky.  And he was Fresh to deaf son!



You guys wish you were as fucking cool as Keith Haring. BTW it's _def_. Below is one of my favorite T-shirts from the 80's. The Public Enemy crosshair logo would be another.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2011)

So me and Marine just playing, a bunch of server mods joined after a bit, and a full squad of 4 was alive in a crate, i killed 1 on my way in, killed 2 in there, and a 4th Recon was damaged but made it out, so I chased him out with my pistol, he tried bunny hoping to live, but I got him too, right after that, kicked by server mods, no reason listed. 

First time I ever been kicked for owning mods(without being accused of cheating, just from them raging I guess), would have been my 3rd round as ace pin in a row.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 6, 2011)

Being awesome is a sin.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 6, 2011)

Keith Haring was a shitty artist who died of AID's. End of fucking story.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't wait for some one to make one of these with BBC2 or BF3. 
I'm sure everyone has seen it, but I think it is worth a repost,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvlRQ90c9Bk


----------



## char[] rager (Mar 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Come on man you go to MIT you can figure it out



I knew how to use, I was just wondering if I did something wrong, as no one would ever be on. Now I know why no one was on, because people preferred to use Black Haru's server.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Keith Haring was a shitty artist who died of AID's. End of fucking story.



Who the hell is Keith Haring?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Who the hell is Keith Haring?


Oh you'll love this http://charrossmannart.blogspot.com/2010/12/keith-haring-graffiti-art.html


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Oh you'll love this http://charrossmannart.blogspot.com/2010/12/keith-haring-graffiti-art.html



Oh.  That motha can't draw.  Maybe I don't understand art, but his beach house pictures look like a 5 year old drew them.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Oh.  That motha can't draw.  Maybe I don't understand art, but his beach house pictures look like a 5 year old drew them.


Yep I thought of some of the pictures my grandkids draw for me and they are just as good as that crap. 
They call it abstract art. Yeah What  ever looks like crap to me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2011)

*cough*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> *cough*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110308/rhinoowns.jpg



Drink some tea for that cough considering you failed anyway


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2011)

I was disconnected in the middle of that so I lost a nice chunk of points, but I have to give the man his due.  It was a bitch to kill him then entire round.

Just like the old days and I missed it so.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> *cough*
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110308/rhinoowns.jpg



DUDE! are you for real What the hell do you do in dat game


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was disconnected in the middle of that so I lost a nice chunk of points, but I have to give the man his due.  It was a bitch to kill him then entire round.
> 
> Just like the old days and I missed it so.



really? I found him an easy kill when he wasnt hiding like a coward on the hill.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> really? I found him an easy kill when he wasnt hiding like a coward on the hill.



Then you were shooting at the wrong person.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Then you were shooting at the wrong person.



hmm perhaps that was erocker..... Hmm but I know i killed him plenty


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

meh points are nice but i still got a few rounds that went to my win total i think we actually won every round? cant remember all the same lol  it was a great match


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, it was fun. I died a lot. I don't play this game as often as I should. I couldn't put three round bursts into crazyeyes fast enough before he would make me eat his shotgun. LaughingMan was going straight up Akimbo, COD style . Kept killing me with the pistol and he was invisible.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2011)

erocker said:


> Yeah, it was fun. I died a lot. I don't play this game as often as I should. I couldn't put three round bursts into crazyeyes fast enough before he would make me eat his shotgun. LaughingMan was going straight up Akimbo, COD style . Kept killing me with the pistol and he was invisible.



that sounds about right. too bad I was taking a nap. ah well, BC2 has just made me rage lately, I don't enjoy it much anymore. it's time for a break, and a temporary new game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

I take a nap and miss the fun also, I'm sad.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2011)

From now on, I will post if a game like this is going down....if Easy tells us they are playing that is.

We are still a house divided.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

So I just got a chance to try my new RAT 7 in BC2.... Jesus it glides. It has like no friction holding it back, my aim now seems wobbly, freaking mouse moves if I move my big toe, going to take some getting use to.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

bah if u were on bc2 id kick some ass but obviously i give it 10mins youll be playing wow again right haha


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

No time for WoW this morning, doing last minute college work while modding F:NV.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

Went up against ISI clan me vs 2 of them they apparently are jewbags cause they have punkbuster so uptight on what can be said you cant even really use the english language without getting kicked

screw, crap, bs, wtf, etc will all get you instant kicked, eitherway dosent matter me vs 2 of them i raped them for 3 rounds and was kicked 4 times

So these 2 chumps got there asses kicked by a 1 eyed weekend warrior whos semi blind and cant shoot straight who i might have lost the rounds overall but i took every flag multiple times and completely destroyed them, so ISI clan which is a christian only clan can suck my balls and hope for better skills, cause they got there asses schooled by one of the worst players in the TPU clubhouse.


----------



## caleb (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd hardly call 17-5 "destruction"....
And I'm sorry but what's with your comment "christian only clan" whats that supposed to mean?!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

as in it was a clan of christians if your not christian you cant join, they kicked me 4 times and then a 5th time when i quit cause i alone was beating them the 17-5 was after i joined 
it should be 29-9 the 2nd round was 30-15 and 3rd round i was 29-4 they acted like uppity pricks and the entire server quit so i decided id teach them a few manners, just cause you can kick me dosent make you awesome so i spent 3 rounds beating on them for it

Just got done having some fun with Kurgan it was a blast


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 8, 2011)

I had fun playing with Crazy the other night

The Smoke eater guy on the top of the list was all in one round last night... I'm sure he was raging like a mo fo lols


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

nice list of tags there Gary keep on stabbing them mofos lol


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

How did u get the fps thing in the top left crazy eyes? what program did you use? no another note my netgear router quit working for bc2 even after opening ports. so i had to unplug it and use my dlink switch so I have started to play again. Id say that netgear is crappy 50% of my games iv had to open ports and sometimes that won't even work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

MSI afterburner has a OSD option you can select to have GPU temps usages frame rates etc added


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

caleb said:


> I'd hardly call 17-5 "destruction"....
> And I'm sorry but what's with your comment "christian only clan" whats that supposed to mean?!



Over 3.0 KDR in 2v1 is pretty darn good....


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

This may be dumb but will running task manager and gpuz on my 19 inch when in bc2 make me lag more?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

nope


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

This is my setup it destroyed bc2 lol
http://img3.imageshack.us/i/picture4jo.jpg/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

lol

this would be mine
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/166862_1865891566643_1221630050_32330589_691038_n.jpg
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...65894166708_1221630050_32330594_4397078_n.jpg

same as whats posted in the system specs


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

My setups a mess lol. Don't even have a case. And nice X-530's crazy, I'm rocking the same ones. Not the best out there, but for $75 3 years ago, I feel they have got their moneys worth.



catnipkiller said:


> This may be dumb but will running task manager and gpuz on my 19 inch when in bc2 make me lag more?



If you were running CF or SLI, then yes as you most likely would have to run the game in Windows Mode in order to have your second monitor be happy. But since your running 1 card (and one for physx) you should be golden.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

never had any issue dual monitor wise with BC2 been one of the few games to be perfectly happy no impact on performance as i run AFterburner firefox, ts3 msn yahoo aim steam among other things didnt ever make any difference on my BC2 performance

and you missed the creative 2.1 setup in there as well kurgan lol running 6 speakers 1 center channel and 2 subwoofers can use the tv speakers as well but there shitty so i took them out of my tangled mess lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've heard some people don't have issues with BC2, but I have a feeling I would, my game does funky things even when alt tabbing.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

yea i get the latency of satan where i can go from 0 lag to slower then molasses in winter lol my issues tend to always be hit detection and latency. otherwise games fine and dandy


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

do u think they will never make the friends list bigger?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

never will 20 is all we get lol and that is total fail


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> do u think they will never make the friends list bigger?



I doubt it. honestly, if they wanted to, they could have, but the friends list has been buggy since release anyway, so I think they just said forget it.





so I rebooted my router last night because it kept cutting out my wireless signal, really wish I could replace that trash.


----------



## cyriene (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a couple ASUS routers I have flashed with DD-WRT and they run great. Rock solid and never have to reboot.  Not very expensive either and flashing is easy.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2011)

i had a lot of fun last night playing bc2. in fact, i had a lot of fun the night before that as well playing bc2. so maybe i am getting back into it. who knows. of course, it always help having a few good rounds and getting on a fun/cheat free server with friends. 

last night it was essentially tpu vs tpu plus a bunch of random knobs who had no idea of the amount of epicness going on around them


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

sadly people tell me to add them but they never play so my list is filled with people iv only played once with. When my buddies over we play it but my router was messed up so i had to unplug it and now it works fine. I just don't get why it worked for the first few months and now i can't connect to any servers off my router. Netgear=POS


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i had a lot of fun last night playing bc2. in fact, i had a lot of fun the night before that as well playing bc2. so maybe i am getting back into it. who knows. of course, it always help having a few good rounds and getting on a fun/cheat free server with friends.
> 
> last night it was essentially tpu vs tpu plus a bunch of random knobs who had no idea of the amount of epicness going on around them



are you going to let crazy back on your TS?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> are you going to let crazy back on your TS?



i dont have TS running anymore. it was abandoned so now i have time to do other things with the machine it was running on.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

If i'm ever on and u have me added i use a 50 slot vent its in USA i'm in Canada and i get 25ping they would let like 20 people use it for games if i asked him my old clan leader i still talk with.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting another TS server and everyone will be welcome to join.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 8, 2011)

i have a pc that could do it but i don't know about the band with it uses I'm capped monthly dl cap at like 60-80 gigs or something dirty. i pay overages monthly but there is no other high speed cable in my area GG for raping everyone with overages.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2011)

techpowerup.instantts.net
port: 4267

password: winchester


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i had a lot of fun last night playing bc2. in fact, i had a lot of fun the night before that as well playing bc2. so maybe i am getting back into it. who knows. of course, it always help having a few good rounds and getting on a fun/cheat free server with friends.
> 
> last night it was essentially tpu vs tpu plus a bunch of random knobs who had no idea of the amount of epicness going on around them



Damn I was on last night but I think you guys play later.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i dont have TS running anymore. it was abandoned so now i have time to do other things with the machine it was running on.





catnipkiller said:


> If i'm ever on and u have me added i use a 50 slot vent its in USA i'm in Canada and i get 25ping they would let like 20 people use it for games if i asked him my old clan leader i still talk with.





erocker said:


> techpowerup.instantts.net
> port: 4267
> 
> password: winchester



there is plenty of room in mine. (in sig) thats where the regulars usually hook up. (highway, crazy, tengo, death, Trip, and myself)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

i hate vietnam. just had to get that out got killed in spawn from an ak47 from the other enemies spawn, man i hate that shit, as if a bullet will pass through 2 giant friggin hills some fences a building or 2 and trees and still hit my ass and kill me with 1 bullet


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i hate vietnam. just had to get that out got killed in spawn from an ak47 from the other enemies spawn, man i hate that shit, as if a bullet will pass through 2 giant friggin hills some fences a building or 2 and trees and still hit my ass and kill me with 1 bullet



I don't know circumstances, but that could be a genuine hack. you still see them here and there.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 8, 2011)

yea that and i have lag worse with vietnam then vanilla, guy was sitting behind a box so i shot him with 2x 30 round clips from the ppsh, still had 100% health knife him didnt work pulled out the m1911 and he magically dies 3 rounds i was less then a few feet away so it was fairly ridiculous, BC2 still has some nasty issues, ill stick to vanilla game, less headache, less problem and far more fun


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea that and i have lag worse with vietnam then vanilla, guy was sitting behind a box so i shot him with 2x 30 round clips from the ppsh, still had 100% health knife him didnt work pulled out the m1911 and he magically dies 3 rounds i was less then a few feet away so it was fairly ridiculous, BC2 still has some nasty issues, ill stick to vanilla game, less headache, less problem and far more fun




diito vietnam is broken and annoying reminds me more of cod, *shutters*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2011)

Vietnam is fine. I love it. Its no different then vanilla on hardcore.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 8, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Vietnam is fine. I love it. Its no different then vanilla on hardcore.



You mean, on Normal it's no different than Vanilla on Hardcore


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea that and i have lag worse with vietnam then vanilla, guy was sitting behind a box so i shot him with 2x 30 round clips from the ppsh, still had 100% health knife him didnt work pulled out the m1911 and he magically dies 3 rounds i was less then a few feet away so it was fairly ridiculous, BC2 still has some nasty issues, ill stick to vanilla game, less headache, less problem and far more fun



Told you not to follow me. Vietnam is where I go to hide and kill by myself.  lol

And yet another teamspeak is not what we need.  We need to all just use 1 Teamspeak.  If issues arise, we need to have some group rules enforced by not abused by the admins.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

vietnam is cool. i love the M16. I believe they should do one more small update to BC2 and thats add the weapons from vietnam to vanilla with scopes?


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> vietnam is cool. i love the M16. I believe they should do one more small update to BC2 and thats add the weapons from vietnam to vanilla with scopes?



this  would be terrible. besides, most of those guns are in vanilla in one form or another.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> this  would be terrible. besides, most of those guns are in vanilla in one form or another.



The m16 almost has no recoil LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> this  would be terrible. besides, most of those guns are in vanilla in one form or another.



A fully auto M14 could be room rape in vanilla.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The m16 almost has no recoil LOL



doesn't have much in vanilla either.



TheMailMan78 said:


> A fully auto M14 could be room rape in vanilla.



it's called the G3, and it is room rape.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 8, 2011)

I fucking love Vietnam. Simply cause I'm so much better at it for whatever reason. Frankly, I don't care why I just have fun with it and love seeing my KD raised slightly higher everytime I check now.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 9, 2011)

For some reason I haven't had the slightest inclination to buy the Nam expansion. Probably the same reason I hate WWII and other archaic war shooters. Because theyre lame.


----------



## burtram (Mar 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> The m16 almost has no recoil LOL



Have you ever shot a gun that shoots the .223 round? or 5.56? I did sunday for the first time, and it does have very little kick, I was kinda surprised. Even with fairly rapid shots, it was easy to handle and very accurate.

Anyway, what's the image size requirement for the TS avatars? I've tried many standard avatar sizes and it keeps telling me it's the wrong size.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 9, 2011)

burtram said:


> Have you ever shot a gun that shoots the .223 round? or 5.56?





brandonwh64:


----------



## burtram (Mar 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> brandonwh64:
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/me.jpg



Hehe, well I only asked cause I know a lot of gamers never handled a real gun before. As for me, I've never shot the .223 before until last sunday; I've only shot .30-06, .300 win mag, .40S&W, .44 mag, 7.62X54 (mosin nagant), .357 and .38 special in a lever action, various 12 gauge from bird shot to slugs and a .50cal muzzle loader.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 9, 2011)

only weapon ive fired is an ak47 it was fun, other then that only fired everyday rifles shotguns and
muzzleloaders.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

havent fired any auto weapons, but i grew up on a farm so i've fired various weapons at various small creatures/fruit in 'self defense'


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2011)

burtram said:


> Hehe, well I only asked cause I know a lot of gamers never handled a real gun before. As for me, I've never shot the .223 before until last sunday; I've only shot .30-06, .300 win mag, .40S&W, .44 mag, 7.62X54 (mosin nagant), .357 and .38 special in a lever action, various 12 gauge from bird shot to slugs and a .50cal muzzle loader.



I had a 300 win mag. Got rid of it for a 7mm mag. It gave me a head ache every time I shot it. I have a 405 winchester that has a 300 grain bullet that kicks half as much as my 300 win. did. Hated that damn gun. My favorite rifle to play with is my Chinese AK. It is extremely comfortable and accurate up to about 250/300 yards. The rest of my guns are tools for killing game. I do have a M1 carbine, but it needs help. Receiver and barrel are in bad shape.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I had a 300 win mag. Got rid of it for a 7mm mag. It gave me a head ache every time I shot it. I have a 405 winchester that has a 300 grain bullet that kicks half as much as my 300 win. did. Hated that damn gun. My favorite rifle to play with is my Chinese AK. It is extremely comfortable and accurate up to about 250/300 yards. The rest of my guns are tools for killing game. I do have a M1 carbine, but it needs help. Receiver and barrel are in bad shape.



250/300 yards? Time to upgrade to a real rifle.






Anyway Chinese AK suck. Russian made are the best if you can land one. I think there is also a Slovic version that I hear isnt bad.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2011)

burtram said:


> Hehe, well I only asked cause I know a lot of gamers never handled a real gun before. As for me, I've never shot the .223 before until last sunday; I've only shot .30-06, .300 win mag, .40S&W, .44 mag, 7.62X54 (mosin nagant), .357 and .38 special in a lever action, various 12 gauge from bird shot to slugs and a .50cal muzzle loader.



LOL yes as MTalex has posted, i have shot a few weapons in my day. the 223 round is small and has a nice feel to it but on the game it has alot less recoil as in its real life patron. The AK47 feels nice in the game as well but again it shows less recoil than its real life patron. vietnam is a very fun game and i enjoy it when i get bored of vanilla.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2011)

I can fuck some birds up with my assault style bb gun

Edit: Like A Boss




& no this wasn't the war this was in '00 at NTC... I was in Iraq in '03


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking for recycle parts? lol.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Looking for recycle parts? lol.



No that one went down in '03 had to do a recovery mission


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> No that one went down in '03 had to do a recovery mission



I was joking .


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 9, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I was joking .



I came off wrong... no worries man 
That's a tiny hole in your pants  jst happy to see me?


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 9, 2011)

It's emergency pee pee hole. I'm quite sure soldiers don't wear diapers...


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 250/300 yards? Time to upgrade to a real rifle.
> 
> http://www.murdoconline.net/pics/firing_m14-thumb.jpg
> 
> Anyway Chinese AK suck. Russian made are the best if you can land one. I think there is also a Slovic version that I hear isnt bad.



Oh I have one a 7mm Mag ! It's good for 1000 yards. Has a 18 x 50 mm scope. That is for hunting though. Ammo's is to expensive to rip off 300 rounds. The Government doesn't supply me with Ammo  The 7.62 x 39 ammo is cheap though. I had a Russian one with the milled receiver and didn't like it. Sold it. Wasn't as well balanced. The Chinese one has had couple thousand rounds shot through it and has never jammed. Keeping them clean is the trick.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Oh I have one a 7mm Mag ! It's good for 1000 yards. Has a 18 x 50 mm scope. That is for hunting though. Ammo's is to expensive to rip off 300 rounds. The Government doesn't supply me with Ammo  The 7.62 x 39 ammo is cheap though. I had a Russian one with the milled receiver and didn't like it. Sold it. Wasn't as well balanced. The Chinese one has had couple thousand rounds shot through it and has never jammed. Keeping them clean is the trick.



With a good AK you shouldnt have to keep them to clean. They like a lil grime.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> With a good AK you shouldnt have to keep them to clean. They like a lil grime.



It's just habit. Mine is a Norinco MAK 90. Exactly like this one.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I came off wrong... no worries man
> That's a tiny hole in your pants  jst happy to see me?
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/baghdad/100_0136.jpg



ACUs were very prone to ripping when you would kneel down on missions, especially with full body armor. I went through like 6 pairs of pants on both deployments cause of ripping


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> ACUs were very prone to ripping when you would kneel down on missions, especially with full body armor. I went through like 6 pairs of pants on both deployments cause of ripping



Remember your fighting with the equipment of the cheapest bidder.



boise49ers said:


> It's just habit. Mine is a Norinco MAK 90. Exactly like this one.
> 
> http://www.mouseguns.com/mak90web/left.jpg



Ive never been an AK fan. For combat style rifles I prefer the following

1. M14 (SOCOM or tanker version)
2. FN FAL

The .223 is a varmint round. I want something with punch. I've seen deer keep running after being nailed with a .223. Not something I would want to hit a man with armor on.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Remember your fighting with the equipment of the cheapest bidder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's just a plinker actually. I live in Boise I ain't to worried about shooting people. 
If we have a Civil War I'm screwed any way. Blue Dog in a Hardcore Red State


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> It's just a plinker actually. I live in Boise I ain't to worried about shooting people.
> If we have a Civil War I'm screwed any way. Blue Dog in a Hardcore Red State



Blue Dog and Reds get along fine. Its the "others" that would have a problem. 

Anyway lets hope it never EVER goes that far again.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110309/scan0095.jpg



this happened to me once. went into a friends garage, low and behold, a wrecked chopper. not nearly as big, but still an interesting surprise.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive never been an AK fan. For combat style rifles I prefer the following
> 
> 2. FN FAL



Still of my favorites, but now I dream of an HK-91.  Oh Lawd, how I want one.  I missed one 5 years ago that sold for $600 with 4 magazines!  Piss, that's half price, or better.  Brandon once gave me a link to Classic Arms, they make an inexpensive version, but it's out of production for now.

EDIT:  Holy Cow, they have the CETMEs back for $500!!  Too bad just bought a new family rig, instead.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Still of my favorites, but now I dream of an HK-91.  Oh Lawd, how I want one.  I missed one 5 years ago that sold for $600 with 4 magazines!  Piss, that's half price, or better.  Brandon once gave me a link to Classic Arms, they make an inexpensive version, but it's out of production for now.
> 
> EDIT:  Holy Cow, they have the CETMEs back for $500!!  Too bad just bought a new family rig, instead.



Ill tell ya I am dieing to get a hold of a H-SCAR. Just to see what the fuss is about. It shares 90% of the parts as a FAL but can be converted from .308 to 7.62x39mm with a simple action swap out. It also accepts AK mags!






As for the FN FAL I used to have one. Sold it for much needed case. However I will say the M14 is a better built rifle IMO.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Blue Dog and Reds get along fine. Its the "others" that would have a problem.
> 
> Anyway lets hope it never EVER goes that far again.



Not here. All you have to do is have a couple opposing opinions and you're labeled Liberal. 
Not to mention I work for the Public Education system, so we'd be the first to go 
That H-Scar is sweet. How much are one of those 3 or 4 K ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> It's just a plinker actually. I live in Boise I ain't to worried about shooting people.
> If we have a Civil War I'm screwed any way. Blue Dog in a Hardcore Red State



I use my Mosin Nagant 1891/30 7.62x54R 












That'll knock em down and out for the count.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I use my Mosin Nagant 1891/30 7.62x54R
> http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4228/dsc00782oy5.jpg
> 
> http://www.wideners.com/images/fulls/54r1.jpg
> ...



Until it breaks in half. That thing is a piece of shit.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Until it breaks in half. That thing is a piece of shit.









I havent had any problems with mine. Then again I probably am not beating it against a tree either.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I use my Mosin Nagant 1891/30 7.62x54R
> http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/4228/dsc00782oy5.jpg
> 
> http://www.wideners.com/images/fulls/54r1.jpg
> ...




I own a 405 winchester, read these ballistic's. The gun was manufactured in 1907 and works perfectly. Rifling is in Great shape. It was Teddy Roosevelts favorite gun. 

http://www.winchester.com/Products/rifle-ammunition/super-x/flat-point/Pages/X405TR.aspx

OK I'm done before we get in trouble for being off topic


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

I really want a REC7.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 10, 2011)

I want an M1 Abrams, and a maybe a Ferrari for if it's nice out.

we can't all get what we want... right away.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## burtram (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone else having connection issues? I was getting disconnected every other map last night, and even lost connection to EA at one point. It was really annoying, I'd get into a good flow then bam, lose connection.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

burtram said:


> It was really annoying, I'd get into a good flow then bam, lose connection.



Thats what she said 





But nope, I wasn't having any connection issues today.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

well im done with BC2 im having serious system stability issues that i cant solve without hardware i dont own and cant afford. so untill i find a solution looks i wont be gaming i posted a help thread here on TPU so ill hope for the best but i highly doubt anyones got a 850w PSU i can test with just laying around


----------



## burtram (Mar 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats what she said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha. Oh well. Maybe it was Time Warner being retarded.... again.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well im done with BC2 im having serious system stability issues that i cant solve without hardware i dont own and cant afford. so untill i find a solution looks i wont be gaming i posted a help thread here on TPU so ill hope for the best but i highly doubt anyones got a 850w PSU i can test with just laying around



Im sorry to hear that crazy. have you looked into intel?


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry to hear that crazy. have you looked into intel?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

i dont have any money man i litterally got $10 left to my name enough to mail back a PSU should someone be willing to help me out

i think the 850HX i bought from kantastic is shitting the bed, litterally cant game at all anymore can only run idlle and maybe play some music before she shits the bed again. could also be the Motherboard but again cant tell untill i get a PSU


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i dont have any money man i litterally got $10 left to my name enough to mail back a PSU should someone be willing to help me out
> 
> i think the 850HX i bought from kantastic is shitting the bed, litterally cant game at all anymore can only run audio



I might lend you a PC and Power cooling 750W for testing but this would render my cruncher down


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

well see like i said i posted a thread asking for some help, im hoping someone has a unit laying around they dont need right this moment


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well see like i said i posted a thread asking for some help, im hoping someone has a unit laying around they dont need right this moment



Well PM me if you decide to borrow this one.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

ill send ya a pm tonight around 8pm est if i cant find another psu.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> ill send ya a pm tonight around 8pm est if i cant find another psu.



I will also have to check to see if i even have the money to ship it out


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

yea you might want to do that first hahaha i got enough to send it back and thats about it


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 10, 2011)

i have a 750 or 730W if you need trying to think on how to ship money is tight here too


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea you might want to do that first hahaha i got enough to send it back and thats about it



I might be able to help you out. you need 850W? any specifics? 80+ Gold?

This work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182072


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

needs 4 PCIe plugs preferably to power 2x 6970s


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> needs 4 PCIe plugs preferably to power 2x 6970s



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182072 This good?


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 10, 2011)

have you tired taking one of the vid cards out to lower the load on the PSU???


you might be limping by, but your still gaming...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

yea no gpu load period or system crashes,

and @ Death that psu has only 4 6pin, my cards use 2x 6pin and 2x 6+2pin or aka 8pin PCIE for power


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea no gpu load period or system crashes,
> 
> and @ Death that psu has only 4 6pin, my cards use 2x 6pin and 2x 6+2pin or aka 8pin PCIE for power



you can usualy plug a 6pin into an 8 pin...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

yea usually but ive melted connectors and a few other things before ill be blunt my luck fucking sucks. so i dont like cheaping out or halfassing something since the psu he was talking about would have to be bought first so yea.. if im gonna buy might as well get it right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im sorry to hear that crazy. have you looked into intel?



Whats Intel have to do with a dead/dieing PSU?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats Intel have to do with a dead/dieing PSU?



They are implying that AMD is the problem (annoying Intel Fanboys)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

tried new gpu drivers same happens system hardlocks and crashes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> They are implying that AMD is the problem (annoying Intel Fanboys)



Oh I know, just a confusing question as I assume Crazy has it narrowed down to not a processor issue 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> tried new gpu drivers same happens system hardlocks and crashes.



I'm assuming you already tried 1 GPU and it had same issue?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 10, 2011)

yup cant game at all can only surf the net. im about to pack it up and sell all the parts that i know are fine, and not bother its really becoming a pain in the ass.

4870x2 Died asrock 790gx had the IGP shit the bed, 940BE degraded  Gskill ram dided, PCP&C 750 went bad had to RMA it. its getting to the point ive had more hardware failures the last 3 years then i can even really comprehend, my luck sucks to the point maybe just maybe i should get use to a console lol

on average something of mine shits the bed every 5-6months, and ive just about had enough tired of pissing away pay checks on parts, and i also think im done buying used goods off TPU or anywhere else since this time the PSU or Motherboard were both from right here on TPU and those are the to parts im at odds with for having potentially failed


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thats some bad luck, sounds like my luck with cars and your luck with comps is about on the level.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 11, 2011)

bad lucks 1 thing id say its a curse lol


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yup cant game at all can only surf the net. im about to pack it up and sell all the parts that i know are fine, and not bother its really becoming a pain in the ass.
> 
> 4870x2 Died asrock 790gx had the IGP shit the bed, 940BE degraded  Gskill ram dided, PCP&C 750 went bad had to RMA it. its getting to the point ive had more hardware failures the last 3 years then i can even really comprehend, my luck sucks to the point maybe just maybe i should get use to a console lol
> 
> on average something of mine shits the bed every 5-6months, and ive just about had enough tired of pissing away pay checks on parts, and i also think im done buying used goods off TPU or anywhere else since this time the PSU or Motherboard were both from right here on TPU and those are the to parts im at odds with for having potentially failed



YLOD or RROD here they come!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 11, 2011)

yea. but ive fixed PS3 and 360s and my friends have dead units on hand for spare parts, so free to fix lol unlike this fucking PC


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2011)

showing that m16a2 spec, cant find it in a kit, only the reg m16a2?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Bow said:


> showing that m16a2 spec, cant find it in a kit, only the reg m16a2?



You just bought the Spec kits, it can take up to 15 minutes to start showing up at the end of the gun lists


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You just bought the Spec kits, it can take up to 15 minutes to start showing up at the end of the gun lists



I have had it for weeks...
Still cant find it to use it


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 11, 2011)

Bow said:


> showing that m16a2 spec, cant find it in a kit, only the reg m16a2?



you paid to unlock a gun in a game???:shadedshu


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> you paid to unlock a gun in a game???:shadedshu



Actually the best part about the specact isn't the guns it's the 4 extra classes and shitload of extra points you get for using them.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Actually the best part about the specact isn't the guns it's the 4 extra classes and shitload of extra points you get for using them.



and above average guns when at very low lvls


----------



## Wile E (Mar 11, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> Actually the best part about the specact isn't the guns it's the 4 extra classes and shitload of extra points you get for using them.



That and no red cap. I can't tell you how many times I was shot because of that stupid fucking hat.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That and no red cap. I can't tell you how many times I was shot because of that stupid fucking hat.



Fuck that red hat......FUCK IT ALL TO HELL!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fuck that red hat......FUCK IT ALL TO HELL!



then it would be a white, crusty hat...


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 11, 2011)

Bow said:


> I have had it for weeks...
> Still cant find it to use it



if you have it on pc/steam you have to punch in the key that they sent to your email/or right click ont he game show cd keys in steam library tab open the game go to redeem code and put the code in there and itll add the specact kits.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2011)

I tend to not play when TPU people are not online because I attract sorry ass players.  This is what I deal with when you guys aren't playing:


----------



## n-ster (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I tend to not play when TPU people are not online because I attract sorry ass players.  This is what I deal with when you guys aren't playing:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540636501457922398/46DECB6355B8CDFB890F26C47C13B831061E39B9/



your squad sucked but your team in general wasn't bad


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I tend to not play when TPU people are not online because I attract sorry ass players.  This is what I deal with when you guys aren't playing:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540636501457922398/46DECB6355B8CDFB890F26C47C13B831061E39B9/



Wow, nice score Vin Diesel


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I tend to not play when TPU people are not online because I attract sorry ass players.  This is what I deal with when you guys aren't playing:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540636501457922398/46DECB6355B8CDFB890F26C47C13B831061E39B9/



that one guy is 12/6... 

yeah, I often rage quit squads just because they are so worthless they actually make you and your entire team noticeably worse.

"here, let me give away your position, while blocking your view/shot, with this great big LMG, then, after I have missed with all 100+ rounds, let me retreat behind you, keeping you from backing away from the fire I drew to your position. maybe I will pull out my pistol and shoot you as well... then, when they kill you; revive! right in front of them,  I repeat it until someone else on our team kills them. then, the other my two buddies spawn, both sniper, they crouch down so they can't see or shoot or spot anything useful, and wait for the game to end. I then run off to die somewhere useless, then respawn at just the right moment to do the whole thing over again. wasn't that fun? I think I'll send you a friend request...- your average pub squad mate."


----------



## erixx (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I tend to not play when TPU people are not online because I attract sorry ass players.  This is what I deal with when you guys aren't playing:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540636501457922398/46DECB6355B8CDFB890F26C47C13B831061E39B9/



Good stats.
BTW, I always wondered what those white square are in front of names, they have a 1, 2, etc in them... Nice game without documentation!

I hope to play with TPU before we get BF3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> That and no red cap. I can't tell you how many times I was shot because of that stupid fucking hat.



I like the Red Hat, completes the Rambo feel, it's like "here I am, come fucking kill me!"



erixx said:


> Good stats.
> BTW, I always wondered what those white square are in front of names, they have a 1, 2, etc in them... Nice game without documentation!



It's how many previous BF games you own, it's your Vet Status.


----------



## Bow (Mar 11, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> if you have it on pc/steam you have to punch in the key that they sent to your email/or right click ont he game show cd keys in steam library tab open the game go to redeem code and put the code in there and itll add the specact kits.



Not playing on steam, and never got any email.  Says i have used it for 13 seconds??
The hell with it


----------



## Marineborn (Mar 11, 2011)

Bow said:


> Not playing on steam, and never got any email.  Says i have used it for 13 seconds??
> The hell with it



try contacting EA customer service tell them you payed for it, give them the email recipt of payment tell them you havent received it give them your username and thell attach it to your username


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> that one guy is 12/6...
> 
> yeah, I often rage quit squads just because they are so worthless they actually make you and your entire team noticeably worse.
> 
> "here, let me give away your position, while blocking your view/shot, with this great big LMG, then, after I have missed with all 100+ rounds, let me retreat behind you, keeping you from backing away from the fire I drew to your position. maybe I will pull out my pistol and shoot you as well... then, when they kill you; revive! right in front of them,  I repeat it until someone else on our team kills them. then, the other my two buddies spawn, both sniper, they crouch down so they can't see or shoot or spot anything useful, and wait for the game to end. I then run off to die somewhere useless, then respawn at just the right moment to do the whole thing over again. wasn't that fun? I think I'll send you a friend request...- your average pub squad mate."



That is what Mr. 6/23 was doing. As for Mr. 12/6, considering it was Rush on Valpariso and we didn't lose until the very last section, his score was pathetic. I can honestly say I don't recall seeing that guy once the entire fight, not once so I am not sure what he was doing.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is what Mr. 6/23 was doing. As for Mr. 12/6, considering it was Rush on Valpariso and we didn't lose until the very last section, his score was pathetic. I can honestly say I don't recall seeing that guy once the entire fight, not once so I am not sure what he was doing.



Hanging way back with a Sniper rifle probably !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I tend to not play when TPU people are not online because I attract sorry ass players.  This is what I deal with when you guys aren't playing:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540636501457922398/46DECB6355B8CDFB890F26C47C13B831061E39B9/



I see your match, and raise you one (the 2 guys with positive KDR on my team were snipers sitting at our farther back flag, never moving to or past B, previous map was Atcama) At least half your team was positive, about 25% of mine usually is :/ Was my 3rd Ace in 3 rounds, but done pulling my team around.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 12, 2011)

nice ace pin man sad i cant play at all. on another note anyone interesting in any of the stuff listed in my system specs? as im contemplating selling everything thats not possibly borked aka mobo and psu, and just saying fuck it


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I see your match, and raise you one (the 2 guys with positive KDR on my team were snipers sitting at our farther back flag, never moving to or past B, previous map was Atcama) At least half your team was positive, about 25% of mine usually is :/ Was my 3rd Ace in 3 rounds, but done pulling my team around.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/577791198405818987/31F5BE3B89D63CD4F8615BE98A4EE78E7C0600CF/



At least my team had the decency to be flesh armor and cannon fodder.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> At least my team had the decency to be flesh armor and cannon fodder.



Yeah, but at least their bad games werent rubbing off on me. Those are the ones I hate the most, when you just can't make up for how much suck your team has.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nice ace pin man sad i cant play at all. on another note anyone interesting in any of the stuff listed in my system specs? as im contemplating selling everything thats not possibly borked aka mobo and psu, and just saying fuck it



the GPU(s) tempt me, but I can't be spending the cash.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Laughingman = *Vin Diesel*



I was thinking the same thing! LOL


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 12, 2011)

mlee is helping me out so hopefully ill have an answer soon


----------



## Bow (Mar 13, 2011)

I have lost all sound.  I can hear the EA intro, but no sound after log in.
I un/reinstalled and have the same problem

Any ideas??


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2011)

Bow said:


> I have lost all sound.  I can hear the EA intro, but no sound after log in.
> I un/reinstalled and have the same problem
> 
> Any ideas??



On headphones, monitor, what are you listening through?


----------



## Bow (Mar 13, 2011)

Monitor.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2011)

I remember someone having similar issues but can't remember what was wrong for the life of me... drivers up to date directX,sound, ect... srry not more helpful, also does it only happen in this game?


----------



## Bow (Mar 13, 2011)

checking drivers now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 13, 2011)

I do get the Catalyst black screen flicker in this game occasionally though it generally happens too little both in time and frequency for it to really bother me. But yesterday as gunner in a Huey it stayed black and could only see the cap point markers until I could tell the dude landed and I got out. Then it went away again and for the rest of the session like usual. 10.2; happened with earlier versions too tho can't remember how far back.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 13, 2011)

Bow said:


> I have lost all sound.  I can hear the EA intro, but no sound after log in.
> I un/reinstalled and have the same problem
> 
> Any ideas??



Check the in game settings and make sure they are not set to 5.1 or a sound option beyond what you setup has.  If it is wrong, change to the correct option, in this case I guess stereo, and restart the game.  That may help.



n-ster said:


> your squad sucked but your team in general wasn't bad



Very true.  I had to do all the pushing forward and most of the box arming, but most of my team was helpful.  Slow, but helpful; however, I created a open squad and all the crap players joined it. lol


----------



## Bow (Mar 13, 2011)

Got it fixed


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 13, 2011)

Bow said:


> Got it fixed



what was it?


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 14, 2011)

3 Ace pins 3 rounds in a row! I don't normally do that well lol


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> 3 Ace pins 3 rounds in a row! I don't normally do that well lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110314/bc2.jpg



congrats...


would you like a cookie or a gold star?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> 3 Ace pins 3 rounds in a row! I don't normally do that well lol
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110314/bc2.jpg



Were you the only one on your team?


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Were you the only one on your team?



the only one on either team that's how i did it 



whitrzac said:


> congrats...
> 
> 
> would you like a cookie or a gold star?



Neither... i got a gold star for eating your moms cookies


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> the only one on either team that's how i did it
> 
> 
> 
> Neither... i got a gold star for eating your moms cookies




I would post pics of some of the cakes she's made, but I would probably be banned....


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 16, 2011)

we still have the tpu bc2 server?


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 16, 2011)

Yessiree, set up by The Duck.  Just search for TPU.  Comes up as TPU Save the Whales!!!


----------



## KashunatoR (Mar 18, 2011)

i only play on 32 player servers and i am always top 3 in my team  if i get a decent squad the game is all over


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> i only play on 32 player servers and i am always top 3 in my team  if i get a decent squad the game is all over



Nice stats. Do you play on US servers or jump around ?


----------



## KashunatoR (Mar 18, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Nice stats. Do you play on US servers or jump around ?



European servers only . Asian and American servers are laggy for me


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2011)

*Friday Night Fights !*

I quit smoking so I'll just be pissing no smoke breaks. Got two packs of redvines 
and a fridge full of budlight


----------



## remdiablo (Mar 18, 2011)

guys can you help me??? My game start freezes  like forever,after 25 min of play ,and I was forced to restart PC every time it happens.  Have any idea ??? why?
for My system setup check my specs.Please help,I've tried everything.My top GPU Get 66 C highest ,is that may be that problem or nnly BFBC 2 Freezes ,all other games works just fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 18, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> and a fridge full of budlight



Drinking a bunch of beer is no way to quit smoking. At least not in the very beginning and without those Redvines being nicotine-infused at least. But when you're drunk you'll miss actually smoking even more and your better judgement will be compromised. Not trying to be discouraging, just sayin'...

Ever try e-cigs?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 18, 2011)

I won't drive drunk so I'm stuck even if I want one. 
I only smoked a few a day except gaming nights. 
If I get buzzed and it looks like I can't handle 
it I'll quit and go to bed. 
Have you tried e-cigs ?  
I'm a week into it so I have 
the chemical part over with.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 19, 2011)

wow, I just recently started playing again.
after 4-5 months of not playing.


I still have more dogtags than most. LOL


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2011)

scrizz said:


> wow, i just recently started playing again.
> After 4-5 months of not playing.
> :d
> 
> i still have more dogtags than most. Lol



OH WE'LL SEE ABOUT THAT yes we will


----------



## burtram (Mar 19, 2011)

Scrizz said:


> wow, I just recently started playing again.
> after 4-5 months of not playing.
> 
> 
> I still have more dogtags than most. LOL



Hehe, well, I am not much of a tag collector in this game, more of a shoot then move on to next target; unless I happen to sneak up on an oblivious squad, or came face to face with someone around a corner. Back in BF2142 I played on a lot of knife/pistol only servers; I still prefer the knife being its own selectable weapon.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 19, 2011)

burtram said:


> Hehe, well, I am not much of a tag collector in this game, more of a shoot then move on to next target; unless I happen to sneak up on an oblivious squad, or came face to face with someone around a corner. Back in BF2142 I played on a lot of knife/pistol only servers; I still prefer the knife being its own selectable weapon.



I agree with you there, I hate when I drop down and knife and somehow my knife gets stuck out, but it doesn't swing, so I'm running after them with no gun and a frozen knife.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 20, 2011)

*sound of crickets chirping*


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

I've just bought the SA DLC, I think I just wasted 6 bucks right there


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

I found the ability to have 2 separate kits for the same class ready to go very useful.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I found the ability to have 2 separate kits for the same class ready to go very useful.



I am still trying to figure out how to utilize that. Might go with...

Assault1: XM8 - Rex - 40mm - Reflex/Ascope - Magnum
Assault2: G3 - Rex - C4 - Lightweight - Body Armor

Engineer1: UMPsa - Rex - Gustav - Ammo - Magnum
Engineer2: UMPsa - Rex - RPG - Explosive Ammo - Explosivemk

Recon1: GOL - Rex - Mortar - Extra Zoom - Magnum
Recon2: VSS - Rex - C4 - Lightweight - Magnum

Medic1: M60 - Rex - Medkit - Medkit 
Medic2: M60 - Rex - Lightweight - Magnum


What do you guys think?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 20, 2011)

I make sure one of my Engineer loadouts has the tag gun, that thing is very useful when used correctly. Although I'm not as good with it as say Highway or Kurgan.


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 20, 2011)

I usually pack the G3, so I need the pistol for backup.  I like the strategy vid that was posted quite a few months ago that suggested that the medic in each squad should pack the tracer, since their primary weapon rarely runs out of ammo.



randomflip said:


> I am still trying to figure out how to utilize that. Might go with...



I'm surprised that the only weapon you chose to put optics on is the XM8, which, arguably, has some of the nicest iron sights in the game, and left it off other clunky weapons such as the M60 and G3.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 20, 2011)

@Radical I will start using the tracers, I just realized that I don't even use pistols on my engi




MT Alex said:


> I'm surprised that the only weapon you chose to put optics on is the XM8, which, arguably, has some of the nicest iron sights in the game, and left it off other clunky weapons such as the M60 and G3.



Hmmm I guess I could take off reflex sight for XM8 in smaller maps. I only use the G3 load out for tanks and mid/close range I guess using a shotty might be a better option hmmm ... As for Medic I am usually at close range anyway if not I'd be too busy healing teammates with Loadout1 with loadout2 I added lightweight/Magnum for defibrillator and rambo


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 20, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I am still trying to figure out how to utilize that. Might go with...
> 
> Assault1: XM8 - Rex - 40mm - Reflex/Ascope - Magnum
> Assault2: G3 - Rex - C4 - Lightweight - Body Armor
> ...



*Assault:*
I would ditch the scope using the XM8, that has one of the best ironsights in the game, pick up more noobtubes instead. Also try the M416 over the XM8, personally I seem to kill a bit more with it per hour, they are basically the same stats. I personally can't stand the G3, seems wildly innacurate while hip firing, which honestly, I do a lot. But if you own with it, then that loadout looks good, otherwise, maybe try the shotguns.

*Engineer:*
UMP's a great gun, but if you are taking a pistol in your loadout, maybe try out the PP2000. The UMP is the gun I like to use when I take tracers, the PP2000 needs a backup pistol because it eats ammo so fast. Also, if your using a RPG, you should always try and take tracers, they move too slow and Arc too much to go without the tracer. But honestly, I rarely use RPG's, too many tanks pussy foot around bases and hide way out there with an Engineer in them. I find using landmines is so much better, and it allows you to take a pistol with you.

*Recon:*
I don't play this much, and I like the VSS loadout, it's what I use to play, but that thing just eats so much ammo, I found that taking extended clip + mag ammo was better. I hipfire at close range, and the extended ammo allows me too. And long range I have much more shots to take.

*Medic:*
While the M60 is still a great gun, the PKM has now replaced it. So I would use the PKM over it. I almost always use Magnum ammo, the 1st slot, is all up to you.

*Overall:*
Try out the M9 pistol. I like the Rex, it makes me feel like a cowboy, but it just didn't seem to get the job done. I really like the M9, it has extremely low recoil.



Radical_Edward said:


> I make sure one of my Engineer loadouts has the tag gun, that thing is very useful when used correctly. Although I'm not as good with it as say Highway or Kurgan.



I love the tracer, but I usually run pistol + landmines. The only time you will ever see me with one, is if a chopper is really pissing me off.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 20, 2011)

i miss playing this so much gah fucking shitty hardware problems suck balls


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 20, 2011)

I love the G3, always have.


the REX didn't cut it for me, shoots to slowly.... not to mention the reload.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm hopping online now to play a few rounds. Join the TPU TS3 is you feel like playing. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131274


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 21, 2011)

Thnx Kurgan for the info


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i miss playing this so much gah fucking shitty hardware problems suck balls


Not trying to build your ego, Cuz you're a douche bagBut where the fuck are my buddies I used to game with? Did Haru screw us up ?  
Damn I gave Death money so our server wouldn't die do I have to do the same for  our TS? I really don't care for the new TS.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 21, 2011)

lol the TS3 we use is erockers, i cant game and without me bitching at ppl to game with me kinda hard to get things rolling


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 21, 2011)

lol well bitch at everyone to play then herp derp lol


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well fuck me ! I don't want to give up on BFBC2, but damn I might. WTF is Highway doing and Haru, Death ? I went to Germany tonight and played. Beat my usual K/D , but geez !
> Is it HOMEFRONT ?



unfortunately, at the moment my connection is too iffy to play. I could deal with lag, but I get kicked out of games or get a crash. even TS is impossible some days. I should be on intermittently (the TS anyway) this week.

frankly, I am close to just tethering my phone and using that. 


I do want to try homefront, but I am low on cash and can't afford extra stuff ATM.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 21, 2011)

I am visiting family in Mississippi and have no Internet. If you don't like Erocker's place we can do something about it Wednesday.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> unfortunately, at the moment my connection is too iffy to play. I could deal with lag, but I get kicked out of games or get a crash. even TS is impossible some days. I should be on intermittently (the TS anyway) this week.
> 
> frankly, I am close to just tethering my phone and using that.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna wait until it drops in price. I've watched 
quite a few video's on it, and it looks OK not great.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 21, 2011)

Crazyeyesreaper - Did you test your PSU yet?


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am visiting family in Mississippi and have no Internet. If you don't like Erocker's place we can do something about it Wednesday.



No rush I won't be back on until Friday probably. 
I just don't know hardly any one on that TS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I won't drive drunk so I'm stuck even if I want one.
> I only smoked a few a day except gaming nights.
> If I get buzzed and it looks like I can't handle
> it I'll quit and go to bed.
> ...



Good job man. My ass would have got a DUI on top of screwing up my plans to quit. Some of us really shouldn't drink moreso than others...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Well fuck me ! I don't want to give up on BFBC2, but damn I might. WTF is Highway doing and Haru, Death ? I went to Germany tonight and played. Beat my usual K/D , but geez !
> Is it HOMEFRONT ?



Come play 'Nam with me. I'm usually here.

And why would one TS server be any different or better than another?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Come play 'Nam with me. I'm usually here.
> 
> And why would one TS server be any different or better than another?



I use whatever ts is most active with bc2 players. Also some ts servers dont like certain people bitching and complaining so they get banned.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh I guess I was looking at TS from my perspective--which is a place to go to find people I know who want to play BC2. Not to find any other BC2 players who actually like to use voice in-game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Crazyeyesreaper - Did you test your PSU yet?



hasnt arrived i dont think Mlee has even got around to shipping it to me yet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just had an amazing round, and I didn't use a tank once that round, didnt even step foot in one. (Was on Panama Canal)


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> No rush I won't be back on until Friday probably.
> I just don't know hardly any one on that TS.



Just start talking in that TS.  Everyone there's cool.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Just start talking in that TS.  Everyone there's cool.



I was on Friday night and no one was gaming. Could be my time zone. Just got used to 
hooking up every Friday around the same time on the other channel I guess. I'll see how it goes this Friday.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I use whatever ts is most active with bc2 players. Also some ts servers dont like certain people bitching and complaining so they get banned.



Yeah I know all about that and I don't mind it and when under the influence kind of enjoy it.
I'm not a rager, but I don't feel people should be banned for it. My son is one and he can 
beat the best of them. So I guess what I'm saying is maybe there needs to be two for TPU. 
A rated PG version and a rated R version


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I know all about that and I don't mind it and when under the influence kind of enjoy it.
> I'm not a rager, but I don't feel people should be banned for it. My son is one and he can
> beat the best of them. So I guess what I'm saying is maybe there needs to be two for TPU.
> A rated PG version and a rated R version



personally, i dont think ragers should be tolerated. nothing personal, but if someones antisocial enough to get abusive, then why should anyone else have to put up with them?


you're perfectly right on the two groups... but the second group is gunna be quite small.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> personally, i dont think ragers should be tolerated. nothing personal, but if someones antisocial enough to get abusive, then why should anyone else have to put up with them?
> 
> 
> you're perfectly right on the two groups... but the second group is gunna be quite small.



Guess it depends on if you take it personal. If they 
are just bitching and not attacking you personally why ban them ? 
That is just the way some folks have their enjoyment. 
Not my place to deny them that. I get drunk and play every Friday 
and get a bit obnoxiuos at times. No one is calling for a ban on me. 
That is how I enjoy it. Most of the rage I see is in fun and not 
really serious to the point of a personal attack. You have all heard those 
COD kids screaming like they have just lost their mothers. 
Now I stay away from those type servers. 
Don't see many on the PC platforms. 
More X-box then anything esle. JMO !


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> personally, i dont think ragers should be tolerated. nothing personal, but if someones antisocial enough to get abusive, then why should anyone else have to put up with them?



I agree 



boise49ers said:


> Guess it depends on if you take it personal. If they
> are just bitching and not attacking you personally why ban them ?
> That is just the way some folks have their enjoyment.
> Not my place to deny them that. I get drunk and play every Friday
> ...


I don't think your bad at all... who got banned?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You have all heard those
> COD kids screaming like they have just lost their mothers.
> Now I stay away from those type servers.
> Don't see many on the PC platforms.
> More X-box then anything esle. JMO !



we call them CSS kiddies, but yeah.


you summed it up nicely... no one wants to play with ragers, abusers, and noisy f*cks who cant shut up. its like kids in the schoolground playing together on the swings, except one kid likes to take a piss on the seat every time its his turn. Sooner or later everyone will just play elsewhere to avoid him.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 22, 2011)

Would TPU clan like a match or two against =SOC= (Survivor of Chaos)?  We need at least 4 vs 4 but of course the more the merrier.  I am with SOC and we are looking for friendly skirmishes with other clans.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Would TPU clan like a match or two against =SOC= (Survivor of Chaos)?  We need at least 4 vs 4 but of course the more the merrier.  I am with SOC and we are looking for friendly skirmishes with other clans.



i'm sure they would.

my advice is to suggest a few times (and clarify what time zone), and see who's available at those times.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sunday 6pm eastern this week.  We have 3 servers.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 22, 2011)

I wanna play against mussels


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Would TPU clan like a match or two against =SOC= (Survivor of Chaos)?  We need at least 4 vs 4 but of course the more the merrier.  I am with SOC and we are looking for friendly skirmishes with other clans.



Hhmmm maybe theres another SOC out there. I remember being in one yesterday where base camping was happening, people were spouting racial slurs at others, and server mods were exploiting on the hills of the side of Nelson Bay when their team already had 4 flags, was not very impressed, especially since all their clan was on one side. But could have been a different SOC.

Anyways, we could maybe setup something, I really wouldn't want to play in anything 4v4 size, 6v6 would be fine, but to really find 6 TPUers would could be on at the sametime, usually hard to do. The most luck we have is just randomly seeing one guy get on then a bunch of others join.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I wanna play against mussels



BC2 doesnt handle the extra ping very well.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 22, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Sunday 6pm eastern this week.  We have 3 servers.



Wow that is 4 PM my time. Kind of early. Is this suppose to go on for awhile where we can check in and see how the game is going ?


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we call them CSS kiddies, but yeah.
> 
> 
> you summed it up nicely... no one wants to play with ragers, abusers, and noisy f*cks who cant shut up. its like kids in the schoolground playing together on the swings, except one kid likes to take a piss on the seat every time its his turn. Sooner or later everyone will just play elsewhere to avoid him.



CSS is awesome  IRRC I have 600+hrs logged on steam... I have yet to find a decent server since CSG shut down

you know what you do to the whiny little 12 year olds? you mute them. and if they really pissed me off, I would beacon/curse  them until they left...



boise49ers said:


> Wow that is 4 PM my time. Kind of early. Is this suppose to go on for awhile where we can check in and see how the game is going ?



I'm available all day on sunday... ... as long as we play HC mode


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 22, 2011)

Im one of the ragers boise was talking about i dont rage against tpu members i rage when the game screws me,,, like the time haru took 3 shotgun magnum slugs to the back and took like 17% damage when all 3 hit, or the day i knifed Highway 3 times in the back of the skull and he just turns and 1 shots me after 10 seconds, stuff like that but im not nearly as bad as kittensprinkles.... that dude makes raging an art form.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> BC2 doesnt handle the extra ping very well.



Whats your ping in US servers? I know I've played in Asian servers and got about 250, and I really only play in Euro servers and get about 225 - 250 (sometimes get kicked for over 300 in both cases). But I don't really notice too much fishy stuff going on.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats your ping in US servers? I know I've played in Asian servers and got about 250, and I really only play in Euro servers and get about 225 - 250 (sometimes get kicked for over 300 in both cases). But I don't really notice too much fishy stuff going on.



i tend to get 350-400


due to our poor networking around here (until the NBN rolls out) i start at about 60-80ms before i even leave my ISP's network...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ouch, yeah, anything over 300 starts to get crazy, that sucks.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ouch, yeah, anything over 300 starts to get crazy, that sucks.



as soon as the NBN rolls out that'll be solved, but in the meantime i'm pretty much stuck on aussie servers for FPS games.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110321/untitled069.png



this is the best option currently. 

on the upside, my ping is identical regardless of server- so I can play on foreign servers with equivalently horrible latency that I do Chicago ones.





maybe I should just move.  FiOS is only one town over, and thats where school is anyway...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> this is the best option currently.
> 
> on the upside, my ping is identical regardless of server- so I can play on foreign servers with equivalently horrible latency that I do Chicago ones.
> 
> ...




when i speak of NBN, its the equivalent to FiOS, FYI.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Hhmmm maybe theres another SOC out there. I remember being in one yesterday where base camping was happening, people were spouting racial slurs at others, and server mods were exploiting on the hills of the side of Nelson Bay when their team already had 4 flags, was not very impressed, especially since all their clan was on one side. But could have been a different SOC.
> 
> Anyways, we could maybe setup something, I really wouldn't want to play in anything 4v4 size, 6v6 would be fine, but to really find 6 TPUers would could be on at the sametime, usually hard to do. The most luck we have is just randomly seeing one guy get on then a bunch of others join.



That SOC is a copy cat.  The owner of that server was banned from our server so he started up his own and used a similar name (Soldiers of Chaos) to complete.  We have a 24/7 Oasis, 24/7 Arica/Atacama/Panama, and Vietnam mixed mode.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> That SOC is a copy cat.  The owner of that server was banned from our server so he started up his own and used a similar name (Soldiers of Chaos) to complete.  We have a 24/7 Oasis, 24/7 Arica/Atacama/Panama, and Vietnam mixed mode.



Yeah, I remember the last part of their name being different, and def wasn't 24/7. Wonder if theres anything you guys can do about it, that server was freaking horrible moderation, I won't be going back.


----------



## hv43082 (Mar 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Wow that is 4 PM my time. Kind of early. Is this suppose to go on for awhile where we can check in and see how the game is going ?



SOC has general meeting on Sunday at 5 pm eastern and it ends at 6 pm.  So after meeting, we usually have 10+ members joining our server.  TPU can bring as many as they like.  If not enough for a formal skirmish then we can just play for fun.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll try and hop on your guys servers around those times on Sundays if I can just to mess around, though I usually don't game at that time.


----------



## KashunatoR (Mar 22, 2011)

any ping above 120 is way too much


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't play above 50 but I'm spoiled in this regard being in Chicago with a fairly large concentration of Data Centers and, consequently, BC2 servers. Average 20 to the Nam server I usually play on.

*EDIT: Hey sorry to post this here don't know where else to put it can an [H] member PM me for assistance contacting a seller there? Made it to 2011 without registering at that palce and don't want to start now if I can help it. *


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 22, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> any ping above 120 is way too much



My ping isn't even 120 on US servers, I play at 225 - 275 ping 90% of the time, and own doing it.


----------



## whitrzac (Mar 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> My ping isn't even 120 on US servers, I play at 225 - 275 ping 90% of the time, and own doing it.



____ing lager....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Mar 23, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Sunday 6pm eastern this week.  We have 3 servers.



Count me in. Game face:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 23, 2011)

i am extremely sensitive to lag myself, most of the time animation and what not are fine but it severely hampers my hit detection, extremely noticeable with shotguns, example 40mm shotgun for assault almost never registers for me anymore. have to resort to being a rocket whore even when my latency is only 120-150 still shows hit detection issues, and my ping at around 50 to the server before joining. overall just a pain in the ass for me most of it is due to the latency checker.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 23, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> ____ing lager....



What I mean is, my stats don't really change, playing on US, Euro, or Asian servers. The lag isn't helping me thats for sure, but just doesn't seem to bother me much.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i am extremely sensitive to lag myself, most of the time animation and what not are fine but it severely hampers my hit detection, extremely noticeable with shotguns, example 40mm shotgun for assault almost never registers for me anymore. have to resort to being a rocket whore even when my latency is only 120-150 still shows hit detection issues, and my ping at around 50 to the server before joining. overall just a pain in the ass for me most of it is due to the latency checker.



Yeah, thats the only thing about playing on Euro servers with Marineborn, I don't use shottys, they just don't register well. Anything else seems fine though.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 23, 2011)

exactly the M16A2 works great for me on spotty servers the problem is it takes way to many rounds to drop someone with it, started using the M416 as its full auto but it jumps around a bit to much for my liking, i prefer short burst precision and the M16A2 does it the AN94 is good but i just dont like the feel of the weapon in game, im a shotgun man you know that all to well kurgan so me being forced to use weapons i dislike really just is a downer for me, well that and the entire constant crashing or hardlocking due to my power issues.

best weapons for me so far

M16A2 - its accurate perfect fit since i love the 4x scope its bullet deviation is easy for me to compensate for 

40mm shotgun - i suck at aiming the 40mm nades there just not my cup of tea, so the 40mm is my brush sweeper i run with it equiped at all times because if it misses at close range im already dead

M9 - good backup alot of bullets i use it not to kill but make ppl back off its rate of fire and capacity mean if im using it there already wounded.

M93R - good close range great for scaring someone due to how many rounds you can offload quick, also with careful aim it can be used at medium distance and still get kills due to 3 round burst fire.

Saiga 20k -hits harder then the USAS full auto shotgun same clip and if your good with your fingers it fires faster then the USAS, so better damage faster rate of fire my Kills with this weapon demonstrate that with it being my only Platinum weapon.

not a big fan of LMGs Assault rifles or sniper rifles they  just dont fit me personally, sadly the game hampers shotguns to the point im forced to use them. I understand supposedly its for balance reason but i find its just cause DICE sucks ass,  870, SPAZ, Neostad, Saiga20k, and USAS auto all use the same size round and at short range it will be just as devastating no matter which one you pick, sadly the first three are as TLM calls them 1 hitter quiters if it lands close range it kills you sadly with hit detection for me its seldom that good, and at close range and due to the latency checker the Saiga and USAS take 3-4 rounds to do the job same as an 870 etc even tho the rounds are the same, overall poor form by Dice, that said.

for sniper rifles

GOL- is a good gun i enjoy using it at mid range, its highly accurate does its job

for long range

M95 - not as accurate but due to the scope itself i am better able to judge the shot and score hits. its a personal preference thing,

in general my prefered load out

Assault: SAIGA 20k + M9 or M93R + C4 the shot gun eats ammo so assault is a natural fit c4 takes on tanks ill also use the same kit when using Engineer, just rockets instead of C4

If im on atacama or any map that has open space i switch the saiga for the M16A2 or M416, with 4x scope


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i am extremely sensitive to lag myself, most of the time animation and what not are fine but it severely hampers my hit detection, extremely noticeable with shotguns, example 40mm shotgun for assault almost never registers for me anymore. have to resort to being a rocket whore even when my latency is only 120-150 still shows hit detection issues, and my ping at around 50 to the server before joining. overall just a pain in the ass for me most of it is due to the latency checker.



Aka source of Crazy rage


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2011)

Turns out all I really want and need is a PPSh. The gun that helped conquer Berlin!


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 23, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Turns out all I really want and need is a PPSh. The gun that helped conquer Berlin!


That is a BA gun, I don't think it comes with the barrel magazine full though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 23, 2011)

What do you mean? And BA = bad ass?

Yeah maybe it's too accurate compared to the others and it sprays fast and the damage is different apparently in Nam but I'm just so much better with it. When I see an enemy I know I have a good chance of killing them and just feel a confidence in it that I haven't found with any other gun in the game. Or any game, really.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What do you mean? And BA = bad ass?



Yeah ! I like the AK, UZI, and then that gun. I may have to start playing more.


----------



## MrWobbles (Mar 25, 2011)

So I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but honestly I've looked in every other forum for an answer. While trying to play BFBC2 in multiplayer I cannot seem to stay connected to EA. After about 5min of gameplay I am disconnected from EA's servers. I have forwarded all the correct ports, I have updated punkbuster from a fresh install and even tried deleting the PB folder and installing a new one. Has anyone found a solution to this problem?

Edit: I did buy my copy from Steam and not a disk copy.


----------



## garyinhere (Mar 25, 2011)

MrWobbles said:


> So I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but honestly I've looked in every other forum for an answer. While trying to play BFBC2 in multiplayer I cannot seem to stay connected to EA. After about 5min of gameplay I am disconnected from EA's servers. I have forwarded all the correct ports, I have updated punkbuster from a fresh install and even tried deleting the PB folder and installing a new one. Has anyone found a solution to this problem?
> 
> Edit: I did buy my copy from Steam and not a disk copy.



What's your ping??


----------



## MrWobbles (Mar 25, 2011)

My ping is never higher than 90ms.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

MrWobbles said:


> My ping is never higher than 90ms.



try pingtest.net, see how bad your latency/jitter/packet loss is.


----------



## MrWobbles (Mar 25, 2011)

A grade connection lol.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 25, 2011)

MrWobbles said:


> [url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/37560279.png[/URL]
> 
> A grade connection lol.



thats A grade for sure. i was just thinking packet loss coulda been the cause.


----------



## MrWobbles (Mar 25, 2011)

I honestly I have no idea what the problem could be. Although in a short amount of time I'm going to be switching to a new system running Win 7 64-bit, so I'm not too concerned about the issue...unless, of course, it carries over to the new setup, then I have a serious problem lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah ! I like the AK, UZI, and then that gun. I may have to start playing more.



Yeah yeah get a few Bud Lights in ya and join me tomorrow night! 

Yeah I used the UZI early before I discovered the good old PPSh (I need a good nickname for her). May have to try out the UZI again now that I know the game way better.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 25, 2011)

bah, I just can't play too much Nam. when I can spam nades from one spot and come out top of my team; I think a patch is in order.

but then again, I can't play these days anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah yeah get a few Bud Lights in ya and join me tomorrow night!
> 
> Yeah I used the UZI early before I discovered the good old PPSh (I need a good nickname for her). May have to try out the UZI again now that I know the game way better.



I'll do that. I have to get my wifes computer updated after I get off work today. Put Vista on it, then I will jump on. Not sure I have you on my friend list. What is it and I'll shoot an invite when I get on. Probably be about 8 p.m. MST. No grandkids this weekend either. That is 2 of the last 4 weeks. Love them , but breaks are good on game night. We watch 2 Grand daughters every Saturday.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 25, 2011)

Roger. We can cruise around in a tank together and what not (be sure to enable music!).

I'm same nick in-game and on Steam.


----------



## boise49ers (Mar 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Roger. We can cruise around in a tank together and what not (be sure to enable music!).
> 
> I'm same nick in-game and on Steam.


Hey Wrigley is that the same server you always use from last night ? 
I may do some Vietnam tonight after I play some Homefront. My son
was chewing on me about spending $50 for it and not playing it. Did the 
samething with Black Op's


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 27, 2011)

K cool. Yeah my usual server is "TheZe Fast Spawn..."  

Man this game looks great with the 11.4 Cat drivers. I thought I saw some IQ improvement with earlier 11.x and very well may have but seems definitely better and sharper now.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Just remembered the scrimmage that was last Sunday.  How was it?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just remembered the scrimmage that was last Sunday.  How was it?


I only found a couple rounds last weekend. Me and Death  played a few and Wrigley on Vietnam, though I never got to team up with him. It is dieing off slowly like this thread. Played some Homefront last night. That game really is last generation. You can't even shoot through a fence or bushes at times. BF has spoiled us. Man I'm itchin for BF3, me and about 20 million others  How was Mississippi ? That was my Grand Daddies area then Granny was from Louisana. Out Yonder  I loved the way my granny talked. She was awesome. 4'10' married to a 6'5" man. That is brave. Are you going to be on TS tonight ? If so Haru's or the other ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh what's your nick? MT Alex joined me too at one point.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 1, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh what's your nick? MT Alex joined me too at one point.


{TPU}Idaho, Well we had the Rocky Mountains well represented :  )


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I only found a couple rounds last weekend. Me and Death  played a few and Wrigley on Vietnam, though I never got to team up with him. It is dieing off slowly like this thread. Played some Homefront last night. That game really is last generation. You can't even shoot through a fence or bushes at times. BF has spoiled us. Man I'm itchin for BF3, me and about 20 million others  How was Mississippi ? That was my Grand Daddies area then Granny was from Louisana. Out Yonder  I loved the way my granny talked. She was awesome. 4'10' married to a 6'5" man. That is brave. Are you going to be on TS tonight ? If so Haru's or the other ?



Mississippi was great.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 2, 2011)

WTF ^ HELP MEH??!


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 2, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110401/Untitled262.png
> 
> 
> WTF ^ HELP MEH??!



try.... ....try.... ....again...


----------



## n-ster (Apr 2, 2011)

Reinstall BFBC2 completely?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 2, 2011)

Between the info here and your other thread, looks like you are going to have to contact The Man.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 2, 2011)

Strange behavior but he could actually do some troubleshooting before coming here to whine and pout. It could be any number of things from a bad sector to a bad install. Try some stuff dude and if you still can't fix it yourself then at least we are in a much better position to help. 

(I suggest starting by uninstalling all COD games from MW on but that's just me)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2011)

*Optional TS Server*

Optional TS server as the main one is acting wierd: I have a Non-For-Profit License

24.233.221.42:9987


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2011)

*Optional TS Server*

Optional TS server as the main one is acting weird: I have a Non-For-Profit License

24.233.221.42:9987


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm. Anyone still play this? If so we should start playing as a clan again.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 4, 2011)

BondExtreme said:


> Hmm. Anyone still play this? If so we should start playing as a clan again.



me, and kurgan, and highway sitll play alot we mostly only play together to crush whole servers then get randomly accused of aimbotting and kicked.....man server mods are lame when they start to get pwned...whatever, but yeah a couple of us still play...


----------



## BondExtreme (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok sweet. Give me a shout when you guys play.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup.  I play for 45 minutes to an hour every night.  Quietly, by myself, headphones on - with a smile on my face.  I don't smile because I'm high, or because I have a set of ben wa balls inserted, but rather because it's a fine game and nothing else has come out in the last year that equals its glory.  So yes, we still play......we still play.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 u have good K/D Ratio dude, good work


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Optional TS server as the main one is acting weird: I have a Non-For-Profit License
> 
> 24.233.221.42:9987


huh?


BondExtreme said:


> Hmm. Anyone still play this? If so we should start playing as a clan again.



i'm down... steam and bc2 is garyinhere

almost forgot


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> huh?
> 
> 
> i'm down... steam and bc2 is garyinhere
> ...



The Main BC2 TS server is crashing a lot lately. The server goes down then comes back up then goes down again kinda like a 2bit hooker.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

Haru's? I thought he took it down?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Haru's? I thought he took it down?



i assume the official TPU server, the one Erocker? runs.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i assume the official TPU server, the one Erocker? runs.



works fine as far as I know i'm on it just about everyday???


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> me, and kurgan, and highway sitll play alot we mostly only play together to crush whole servers then get randomly accused of aimbotting and kicked.....man server mods are lame when they start to get pwned...whatever, but yeah a couple of us still play...










hayder.master said:


> 1Kurgan1 u have good K/D Ratio dude, good work



Thanks, it was like 1.99 last August, but September through January it somehow dropped to 1.5 KDR, instantly, September and just dropped, pretty sure there was hacks slipping through, because a patch came through in January and instantly back to close to 2.0, working my way towards it again. Not sure if I will get there though, my Score Per Minute has gone up, I've ogtten a bit more reckless, which ups the SPM, but usually leaves KDR around 1.8 - 1.9.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/577793416893304114/4F12F5577B281D6E572B039F4A87BBCAFDB7C0B4/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, it was like 1.99 last August, but September through January it somehow dropped to 1.5 KDR, instantly, September and just dropped, pretty sure there was hacks slipping through, because a patch came through in January and instantly back to close to 2.0, working my way towards it again. Not sure if I will get there though, my Score Per Minute has gone up, I've ogtten a bit more reckless, which ups the SPM, but usually leaves KDR around 1.8 - 1.9.



hmmm, i have some problems too with moving up with K/D ratio, cuz im trying to get all platinum stars in all weapons and every new weapon need some play time to got some skills in aim.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys,since about yesterday or day before yesterday,every server I play on,the destruction physics is totally off,realised when I was trying to escape fire and make a hole in the wall,so I shot the tube into it,but nothing happened.I was like ok it happens sometimes..but then I kept tubing the godamn wall but nothing happened.and still persist eversince..what the heck is going on??


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 4, 2011)

what server does everyone play on? I'm started to get back into fps taking a break from rts for now. my list is full but i use vent / can join ppls servers names.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hi guys,since about yesterday or day before yesterday,every server I play on,the destruction physics is totally off,realised when I was trying to escape fire and make a hole in the wall,so I shot the tube into it,but nothing happened.I was like ok it happens sometimes..but then I kept tubing the godamn wall but nothing happened.and still persist eversince..what the heck is going on??



A grenade from a tube takes about .5 seconds to arm in mid air.  If you hit a target within say...10 m or so the nade will not arm and just hit the target with force.  While this will kill a person, it will do nothing to a solid wall.

You need to back up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2011)

I am Chaotic Good.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/202135_720685568609_42800224_36260183_8360452_o.jpg
> 
> I am Chaotic Good.



ha i'm prob the neutral evil... cadaveca was griping about stealing his kills yesterday when i spawned on him heh

edit: we all know who chaotic evil is lols


----------



## erixx (Apr 4, 2011)

im true neutral, nothing to say 

BTW, wtf do they play with one ear headphones!!! sukkers!!!!


----------



## horik (Apr 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/202135_720685568609_42800224_36260183_8360452_o.jpg
> 
> I am Chaotic Good.



omg,cant stop watching the pictures,funny as hell


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 4, 2011)

Chaotic EVIL  when i lag


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 4, 2011)

erixx said:


> BTW, wtf do they play with one ear headphones!!! sukkers!!!!




Uh, it's called teamspeak?











garyinhere said:


> ha i'm prob the neutral evil... cadaveca was griping about stealing his kills yesterday when i spawned on him heh
> 
> edit: we all know who chaotic evil is lols




Newb.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 4, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://hphotos-snc6.fbcdn.net/202135_720685568609_42800224_36260183_8360452_o.jpg
> 
> I am Chaotic Good.



I am undoubtedly Lawful Evil. I just have to many Gustav kills to consider any others.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm chaotic good with my self-righteous play style. 

Ive been away from the game for a week because we were moving but I just got my internet setup yesterday. I should be back online this week. New 50mb/3mb connection is sweet.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 5, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I'm chaotic good with my self-righteous play style.
> 
> Ive been away from the game for a week because we were moving but I just got my internet setup yesterday. I should be back online this week. New 50mb/3mb connection is sweet.



Chaotic Neutral  Budlight Manifested !
Man and I was thinking I was hotshit with 10mb/1mb. 
It is very reliable though.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 5, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Ive been away from the game for a week because we were moving but I just got my internet setup yesterday. I should be back online this week. New 50mb/3mb connection is sweet.



You're leaving that sweet looking house you posted, in Cranbrook was it?  Maybe Kimberly.  Either way, that is a great area.  Hard to get much better.  B.C. is just like the area I live in, but a whole lot bigger.  If it wasn't for the gun deal, I would live there, too.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 5, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> You're leaving that sweet looking house you posted, in Cranbrook was it?  Maybe Kimberly.  Either way, that is a great area.  Hard to get much better.  B.C. is just like the area I live in, but a whole lot bigger.  If it wasn't for the gun deal, I would live there, too.



Actually we just took possession of that house in march. It was a long fight to get it but it was worth it.  We might scrap our long gun registry here but still no assault rifels.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm chaotic good.


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 5, 2011)

anyone up for a game tonight? I'v had the game installed for 3hrs and I'm remembering how many 12year old ______ play...


my idea is to squad up and dominate for a few maps on another server...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure. Same nick?


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure. Same nick?



meatbage...




what is TPU's  TS server?


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Optional TS server as the main one is acting weird: I have a Non-For-Profit License
> 
> 24.233.221.42:9987



I'm currently on this TS server...


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Optional TS server as the main one is acting wierd: I have a Non-For-Profit License
> 
> 24.233.221.42:9987



Good Job Death ! Talk to you Friday. I've been on it couple 
times and it was empty, but it was late evening middle of the week.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 6, 2011)

i have 32 platinum star now


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2011)

*Wow*



Hayder_Master said:


> i have 32 platinum star now
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_Hayder_Master.png



Good job ! I don't have one :  )


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> i have 32 platinum star now
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_Hayder_Master.png



Very nice, I can't bring myself to use that large of a variety, got maybe 2 - 3 guns for each kit that I like.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 6, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> i have 32 platinum star now
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_Hayder_Master.png



That is pretty impressive, not to mention the 423 ace pins.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That is pretty impressive, not to mention the 423 ace pins.



Yeah and over 2000 knife kills.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2011)

killed erocker lots, it seems


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> killed erocker lots, it seems
> 
> Highway is my bitch apparently. JK


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> killed erocker lots, it seems
> 
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_cadaveca.png



3 is not a lot.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 3 is not a lot.



SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!




and fail on your part, for not recognizing "it seems" for what it was.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 6, 2011)

Since Kurgan won't do it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2011)

poor Ufgy20 i feel bad for him now


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> poor Ufgy20 i feel bad for him now



No kiddin , bet he dreads seeing Kurgans name pop up on a server. 
How's the machine coming Crazy ? Any progress ? I'm thinking of selling my Dell back up and doubling 
my ram and get a 2 gb 6900 series, then sell my 6870 and buy a Phenom X6. Got see what kind of hits 
I get on that machine this weekend. I need to build my wife a better computer too. I have an old board. 
I just need to get ram and a processor for it. Craigslist !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 6, 2011)

yea new Corsair PSU was just delievered getting ready to install it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Heres mine. Of course I hardly play anymore.








Seems like Reayth has Highways number also lol


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea new Corsair PSU was just delievered getting ready to install it



So you'll be gaming this weekend ?




TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres mine. Of course I hardly play anymore.
> 
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_themailman.png



Not even gonna post my Sorry ass stats, Please no one else do it either. 
That is why I went to a small signature


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres mine. Of course I hardly play anymore.
> 
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_themailman.png
> 
> ...



where are you going to get these stats? LINKS PLEASE


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 6, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> where are you going to get these stats? LINKS PLEASE



We used the force Gary.  You can use it too.

And because it will take Gary an hour to figure this out:


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 6, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We used the force Gary.  You can use it too.
> 
> And because it will take Gary an hour to figure this out:
> 
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_garyinhere.png



that must not be up to date I'm a level 31 with at least 21 ace pins?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 7, 2011)

Not a bad connection for being in the mountains. BC2 does feel smoother but that might be placebo.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 7, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> [url]http://www.speedtest.net/result/1240158684.png[/URL]
> [url]http://www.pingtest.net/result/38359236.png[/URL]
> 
> Not a bad connection for being in the mountains. BC2 does feel smoother but that might be placebo.



go die in a hole. horribly and slowly. 


heres mine.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd say I wasn't doing too badly. Shame my k/d ratio has went down recently  used to be 1.89


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 7, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Heres mine. Of course I hardly play anymore.
> 
> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_themailman.png
> 
> ...




yeah i see that, u don't play game this much like i see


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_1kurgan1.png
> 
> Since Kurgan won't do it.



 I was sleeping, granted I probably wouldnt have 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> poor Ufgy20 i feel bad for him now



Don't feel too bad, for a long time me and him had knife only matches. We would play in normal servers, but we know each others play style, so if we knew the other person was each other, the knife fight was on. He's actually got 43 of mine too


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hayder_Master said:


> yeah i see that, u don't play game this much like i see



Yeah I slowed down on gaming all together. Life has been throwing curve balls lately. Kinda lost the will to frag.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm gunna be coming back on tomorrow. Just got me 3 monitors!!!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> I'm gunna be coming back on tomorrow. Just got me 3 monitors!!!



need more monitors. i'm running 4 atm XD


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 7, 2011)

how do i show my stats?




nvm i found this


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

You need to stop Gustaving  Shows Engineer as your worst kit.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You need to stop Gustaving  Shows Engineer as your worst kit.


lol i always play armor fixing ppl/driving so i get shelled alot. + Gustav shows how much i play armor lol its not like i run around using it as my main.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 7, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol i always play armor fixing ppl/driving so i get shelled alot. + Gustav shows how much i play armor lol its not like i run around using it as my main.



Should try landmines, good placement, then don't have to worry about that 3rd slot, and don't have to be tempted to take tracers. I'm getting close to 1,000 kills with my landmines, I love them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2011)

Had a pretty good round with MT Alex last night (though he joined late and was doped up on pain pills )

5 knife kills resulting in 3rd gold star. One was after a guy jumped out of his tank to repair resulting in me being called a "sneaky ho" which was just the icing on the cake!  And also managed to shoot down an Apache with a tank shell which I don't do often (way easier in Nam at least for me).


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Had a pretty good round with MT Alex last night (though he joined late and was doped up on pain pills )


Nice ! You may have to get some more of them pills


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is mine but its wrong cause i am now a level 46. this ones alittle behind


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Nice ! You may have to get some more of them pills



Bah, pain pills mixed with gaming is no fun.  You think you should be doing fine, but it's been a struggle the last couple of days to break even with K/D.  And you feel hopped up and anxious, so you don't quit when you are sucking, and stay up way too late.  I had been on a roll, bringing my K/D up .4 points in the last week.  Thankfully I won't be needing them anymore.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 7, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Bah, pain pills mixed with gaming is no fun.  You think you should be doing fine, but it's been a struggle the last couple of days to break even with K/D.  And you feel hopped up and anxious, so you don't quit when you are sucking, and stay up way too late.



That is exactly what they do to me. I hate pain pills. That anxious feeling is horrible. Reminds me of my California days when I was in my 20's, 30yrs ago. Don't need reminders of them times at all. Beer gaming is a lot better, but I suck really bad. I'd probably have a K/D around .60 which sucks , but a lot better then .48 . But I enjoy it so I sacrifice 15 points to have fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 7, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> That is exactly what they do to me. I hate pain pills. That anxious feeling is horrible. Reminds me of my California days when I was in my 20's, 30yrs ago. Don't need reminders of them times at all. Beer gaming is a lot better, but I suck really bad. I'd probably have a K/D around .60 which sucks , but a lot better then .48 . But I enjoy it so I sacrifice 15 points to have fun.



Im a cheap drunk so after about 4 yeunglings, im having a ball at BC2


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I used to LOVE playing drunk due to more immersion but oh god did I suck.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow!  This game sure looks fun.  Is it any good you guys?  Those FPS games can be intense, some guys on there can really wipe you out.

I read there are people that actually base rape, spawn camp, rocket spam, noob tube spam, use "overpowered" weapons like PPSH, use vehicles a lot, take full advantage of all exploits and glitches, all around make life hard for you in this game.  Those people make me want to ball up in a corner and QQ while I listen to my favorite emo music (I recommend The Cure).  Don't worry though, I'm sure they will never get very far in this game or be a serious threat to anyone.  We all know those neer-do-well base rapers will NEVER get ANYWHERE in THIS game, those dastardly brigands, pfft.

What is the name of the TPU server again?  I hope I can do okay there because this game sure looks hard to play man.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone notice AMD cards take way longer than Nvidia cards to load BC2 maps?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 8, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Does anyone notice AMD cards take way longer than Nvidia cards to load BC2 maps?



No cause they don't.

I am all AMD and I am usually between the 2nd to 5th person on a map in every game I play.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Wow!  This game sure looks fun.  Is it any good you guys?  Those FPS games can be intense, some guys on there can really wipe you out.
> 
> I read there are people that actually base rape, spawn camp, rocket spam, noob tube spam, use "overpowered" weapons like PPSH, use vehicles a lot, all around make life hard for you in this game.  Those people make me want to ball up in a corner and QQ while I listen to my favorite emo music (I recommend The Cure).  Don't worry though, I'm sure they will never get very far in this game or be a serious threat to anyone.  We all know those neer-do-well base rapers will NEVER get ANYWHERE in THIS game, those dastardly brigands, pfft.
> 
> What is the name of the TPU server again?  I hope I can do okay there because this game sure looks hard to play man.



11000 post on the clubhouse, what do you think  Just type TPU in your search bar, it should Pop up. Don't worry about being any good. I totally suck, but I have a blast. Nobody flames you for it, an occasional jab which are done in good humor so they don't sting. I also suggest going to Teamspeak and downloading their client and jump on TS. Then you can friend up with guys and play with other TPU'ers. If you have never done the Teamspeak thing it can throw you the first few times, because you are intimidated and don't want to say anything. Beer helped me thru that period. If you run into any issues bookmark this thread and comeback for help.
Tomorrow and Saturday are pretty good nights for gaming. See yuh and Have fun Bro !

http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads

Teamspeak info (current)
208.100.9.178
port: 4302

password: winchester



TheLaughingMan said:


> No cause they don't.
> 
> I am all AMD and I am usually between the 2nd to 5th person on a map in every game I play.



No because I haven't bought a Nvidia card in 5 years 
Because I'm a tree huggin hippy


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 8, 2011)

Man I haven't been able to play ina few weeks. Once I finish my hospital rotation down in tampa I should be able to jump on and play with you all. Hopefully around the 22nd.

Must frag something!


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No cause they don't.
> 
> I am all AMD and I am usually between the 2nd to 5th person on a map in every game I play.



Well I just got a pair of 6950's to replace my pair of 460 GTX's.  Given everything else in my system remains the same, the 460's take like 3 seconds to load the map and I am always, always the first person on the map.  With the 6950's it takes 6-7 seconds to load.  Even back then when I have the 5970, it also took that long to load the map.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> 11000 post on the clubhouse, what do you think



Yeah. Where the hell have you been? Don't I know you from XS? (well Im going by avatar which I probably shouldn't do)



hv43082 said:


> Well I just got a pair of 6950's to replace my pair of 460 GTX's.  Given everything else in my system remains the same, the 460's take like 3 seconds to load the map and I am always, always the first person on the map.  With the 6950's it takes 6-7 seconds to load.  Even back then when I have the 5970, it also took that long to load the map.



I thought that was fixed a LONG time ago. I had one 460 for awhile maybe 5 months back and I didn't notice such a significant diff when I sold it and went back to ATI (may have kept and got another for SLI but it was only a 768).


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 8, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Wow!  This game sure looks fun.  Is it any good you guys?  Those FPS games can be intense, some guys on there can really wipe you out.
> 
> I read there are people that actually base rape, spawn camp, rocket spam, noob tube spam, use "overpowered" weapons like PPSH, use vehicles a lot, all around make life hard for you in this game.  Those people make me want to ball up in a corner and QQ while I listen to my favorite emo music (I recommend The Cure).  Don't worry though, I'm sure they will never get very far in this game or be a serious threat to anyone.  We all know those neer-do-well base rapers will NEVER get ANYWHERE in THIS game, those dastardly brigands, pfft.
> 
> What is the name of the TPU server again?  I hope I can do okay there because this game sure looks hard to play man.




lol, I love how the others missed the sarcasm that is so blatantly screaming from your sig pic.




hv43082 said:


> Does anyone notice AMD cards take way longer than Nvidia cards to load BC2 maps?



yeah, certain drivers have good load speed, others not so much. I don't know whats what, but I load pretty slow.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

nah AMD cards are slower but not horribly so 10.4a drivers had the best load times of any AMD drivers since then load times got longer but not enough to really matter.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 8, 2011)

Why is it not a problem with Nvidia drivers?  Is it because Nvidia has some source of gaming alliance with DICE to which they gain advantage at optimizing load time?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> lol, I love how the others missed the sarcasm that is so blatantly screaming from your sig pic.



That would be me  More proof I'm Chaotic Neutral.
Can't even blame it on Budlight tonight.






hv43082 said:


> Why is it not a problem with Nvidia drivers?  Is it because Nvidia has some source of gaming alliance with DICE to which they gain advantage at optimizing load time?


I hear if you have a Nvidia card you get a Black Helicopter too 
That was true with the First Cyrsis though. That was the last 
Nvidia card I owned. 9800 GT as opposed to my 1950 pro.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

Corsair PSU arrived via RMA and im back in business











and


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome back CER! 



hv43082 said:


> Why is it not a problem with Nvidia drivers?  Is it because Nvidia has some source of gaming alliance with DICE to which they gain advantage at optimizing load time?



This is a good question but I doubt it's some conspiracy. If anything (and I don't think such "alliances" really happen much) that would be general performance or IQ related not a 4 vs 7 second load time. 

Speaking of image quality I would be curious to hear of your opinion of your nv cards vs amd. For the record, I swear the IQ has been getting better lately in BC2 with various Catalyst releases with 11.4 the best yet. It's subtle but I swear it's better. I wasn't expecting such really so I don't think it's wishful thinking or placebo.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Welcome back CER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest I don't see the difference in image quality between the two camps.  They both look great at max details and 8x AA.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Corsair PSU arrived via RMA and im back in business
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110407/BFBC2Game 2011-04-07 22-05-16-16.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110407/BFBC2Game 2011-04-07 22-05-20-57.jpg
> ...



Good deal see yuh Friday ! Hey Wrigley do you have 
a link to where to get the 11.4. I'd like to check it out. 
I went to AMD and couldn't find it.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Good deal see yuh Friday ! Hey Wrigley do you have
> a link to where to get the 11.4. I'd like to check it out.
> I went to AMD and couldn't find it.



http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst114earlypreview.aspx


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Why is it not a problem with Nvidia drivers?  Is it because Nvidia has some source of gaming alliance with DICE to which they gain advantage at optimizing load time?



nvidia worked with them yes.


ATI did have a fix in some older drivers to reduce the load time, but they've slowly crept up a little since then.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst114earlypreview.aspx


My OS is Vista 64 bit


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> My OS is Vista 64 bit



try it anyway. the final drivers are the same between those two OS's


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 8, 2011)

Mussels said:


> try it anyway. the final drivers are the same between those two OS's


Yep just figured that out Thanks !

Update: Worked fine on my Win 7 machine and didn't work on 
my Vista machine. Run good with the 5670 on the 7 machine though.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 8, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Bah, pain pills mixed with gaming is no fun.  You think you should be doing fine, but it's been a struggle the last couple of days to break even with K/D.  And you feel hopped up and anxious, so you don't quit when you are sucking, and stay up way too late.  I had been on a roll, bringing my K/D up .4 points in the last week.  Thankfully I won't be needing them anymore.



They don't make my anxious. Just hyper, fuzzy and happy. They don't effect my game play in one way or the other. Completely unchanged for me. Given the choice, I'll game high and not in pain, vs sober and in pain. lol.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Welcome back CER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Identical in DX10 mode between the 580 and the 4870X2 for me. No increase in IQ on the X2 from game's release until last month for me. Virtually the same the entire time. Performance increases happened tho.


----------



## Frizz (Apr 8, 2011)

First game in a while, had a good run while everybody else in my team were either sniping or getting stomped on lol ... assault pins ftw


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

Had another good couple rounds today, joined with marineborn but he  then left me high and dry so i figured what the hell ill just kill everyone and call it a day.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Im all for posting screenshots but not without Ace pins. Sry


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

lol so i cant post when i do good without an Ace pin alright cool saves me from bothering with the clubhouse  since half the people posting here hardly play these days.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Im all for posting screenshots but not without Ace pins. Sry



Party pooper


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol so i cant post when i do good without an Ace pin alright cool saves me from bothering with the clubhouse  since half the people posting here hardly play these days.



Don't QQ just take it as a challenge. If you want to spam the clubhouse with your conquests at least dominate the server. K/D doesnt mean much without an ACE to back it up.

Glad to see you're back in action though. Any chance the PSU has helped system performance and the lag issues you're having?

I still dont have a place to setup my desk so I'm still MIA.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 8, 2011)

i cant post my screens i dont wanna embaress everyone that has ever went against me, all i dont is dominate none stop, even in my sleep i dominate, this is true


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 8, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Im all for posting screenshots but not without Ace pins. Sry



Pfft. Give me a fucking break.

Besides while I have 23 of them I've only actually noticed 3 or 4 of them at the time somehow.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 8, 2011)

ouch 

Didnt think that was such a touchy subject. I guess ill post a screenshot after every single round I play too. That sounds like fun!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

yea im not posting every single round about 1 round out of every 10 i play, and i mean we could just not post i remember a time when almost no one was posting here at all. Im not QQing i just wont post screen shots unless i get an Ace pin dosent matter to me, im actually trying to get people into the fucking game and playing again, but im guessing its more fun when were alone fraging nobodies that are worthless, I find it more fun to squad up with people i know and on occasion kill ppl i know its far more fun, but again ill just stop posting and move on.  Because trying to get ppl in the Bad Company 2 Clubhouse to actually play Bad Company 2 is asinine i admit it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I was just razzing you. Sorry to take the wind out of your sails... that wasn't my plan. Just a bit of generic BC2 shit talking... harmless in intention but context is usually lost on the internet. 

SORRY.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 8, 2011)

I whip my har back an foth!
I whip my har back an foth!
I whip my har back an foth!
I whip my har back an foth!
I whip my har back an foth!
I whip my har back an foth!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

lol if you hadnt noticed bro i was ragging on you back  i know how it works but you should know my sorry ass never gets Ace pins, im a day late and dollar short every damn time

and to answer your question

yes system is far more stable no more crashes everything is silky smooth,

back from 2600 cpu 1800nb -20% power gpus at 700 core back to

3800cpu 2600nb, +20% power and 950 core on the gpus rock stable


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Well I just got a pair of 6950's to replace my pair of 460 GTX's.  Given everything else in my system remains the same, the 460's take like 3 seconds to load the map and I am always, always the first person on the map.  With the 6950's it takes 6-7 seconds to load.  Even back then when I have the 5970, it also took that long to load the map.



I got a single 6950 and I am almost always first in. But it's impossible to tell if you are first in, I usually load in with like a 10 second or more wait till I can even spawn. And it was the same case for my dual 5850s.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah AMD cards are slower but not horribly so 10.4a drivers had the best load times of any AMD drivers since then load times got longer but not enough to really matter.



I always thought NV cards had the issue. There was some patch that did make AMD extremely good, and since then I always seem to be first in.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

nah i still get in near the back of the pack kurgan depends on the driver 10.4a 11.1a 11.2 i had fast load times,  11.4 preview my load times are slow again but performance is better so i dont mind.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 8, 2011)

10.5 is the fastest loading driver for 5xxx series imo. 11.4 might just be the only driver since 10.5 which gives me playable performance in BC2 (thank jebus) but as with crazy I get slower loading times.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah i still get in near the back of the pack kurgan depends on the driver 10.4a 11.1a 11.2 i had fast load times,  11.4 preview my load times are slow again but performance is better so i dont mind.



Weird, dual 5850's with 10.4a, 10.5, and 11.2 and I was always like first in. And with the 6950 and 11.2's and now 11.4's, same scenario.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> 10.5 is the fastest loading driver for 5xxx series imo. 11.4 might just be the only driver since 10.5 which gives me playable performance in BC2 (thank jebus) but as with crazy I get slower loading times.



I have good luck with almost all drivers I tried, never tried 11.4's with the 5850's, but like I said above, most drivers worked great for me.


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

My 5870 has more start up lag then my gtx260did anyone else have startup lag?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 8, 2011)

yup i do as well when i first get in game frame rates are unstable and sloppy after a few seconds it evens out and then things are fine and dandy


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 9, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Im all for posting screenshots but not without Ace pins. Sry


Discrimination  Expect a call from the AFLCIO





crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea im not posting every single round about 1 round out of every 10 i play, and i mean we could just not post i remember a time when almost no one was posting here at all. Im not QQing i just wont post screen shots unless i get an Ace pin dosent matter to me, im actually trying to get people into the fucking game and playing again, but im guessing its more fun when were alone fraging nobodies that are worthless, I find it more fun to squad up with people i know and on occasion kill ppl i know its far more fun, but again ill just stop posting and move on.  Because trying to get ppl in the Bad Company 2 Clubhouse to actually play Bad Company 2 is asinine i admit it.



Yeah he's just happy to be back in action !


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 9, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I whip my har back an foth!
> I whip my har back an foth!
> I whip my har back an foth!
> I whip my har back an foth!
> ...



How you do that with Panties on yo head !


----------



## Frizz (Apr 9, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Don't QQ just take it as a challenge. If you want to spam the clubhouse with your conquests at least dominate the server. K/D doesnt mean much without an ACE to back it up.



Well then...


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 9, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Well then...
> 
> http://img.chan4chan.com/img/2010-04-04/1270414367820.jpg



Isn't that guy a Co*ksucker ? Hey I'm on Killer rubber duckies TS tonight. 
No intolerant gay bashers allowed tonight


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Isn't that guy a Co*ksucker ? Hey I'm on Killer rubber duckies TS tonight.
> No intolerant gay bashers allowed tonight



Roger Roger!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2011)

Well i accepted Triptex's challange heres my god damn ACE PIN now back to eating nachos.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well i accepted Triptex's challange heres my god damn ACE PIN now back to eating nachos.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110408/BFBC2Game 2011-04-08 21-10-58-50.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110408/BFBC2Game 2011-04-08 21-11-02-87.jpg



Well get on Deaths TS so I have some one to talk to!
I'm actually hooked up on both and waiting fro some one to get one.

Update: Fuck I am already 3 sheets to the wind thinking being on Mountain time I'm OK foo's will be gaming on TS. Wrong !
Now I have about 3 hours tiem left until I die


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 9, 2011)

meh, I'm too lazey to post screens, but I just got my 2nd plat. medel
knife and m249


pls wait for update


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, Idaho, I rode in your tank for a tiny little bit, then you got suffled to the other team
That map you left on, Valparaíso, can be a real shit map, but that game was high a paced bulletfest.  Came back from 121 to 210 to win by a nose.  One of the funner maps if there are no campers, just two sides who are willing to fight to the death for flags.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Well, Idaho, I rode in your tank for a tiny little bit, then you got suffled to the other team
> That map you left on, Valparaíso, can be a real shit map, but that game was high a paced bulletfest.  Came back from 121 to 210 to win by a nose.  One of the funner maps if there are no campers, just two sides who are willing to fight to the death for flags.


Really, must of been Heavy metal. I'm stuck now on talking to the team. Unless I know they aibn't there. Sorry  dude
I just realized I am so stupid when I'm drunk. , Seems it is the only time I want to really game though. Help !


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 9, 2011)

Just had my first no death game, not a barnburner, but 12-0.  And no camping.  That's running, capping, and shooting.  It's easy when you have a tank run of 5 minutes or more.  That helps the old K/D.  Harvest Day is one of my better performing maps.  So nice.

And since no ace pin, no screen shot

Also, got killed tonight by YourWifesLawyer.  Ouch.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2011)

i say F U to the no ace pin screen shots heres my best round tonight


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 9, 2011)

You go, girl.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2011)

just for that i need to shank you.... somehow....


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh we shall meet again crazyeyesreaper-san.  We shall meet again.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 9, 2011)

yea dont feel confident everyone has my tags. i spend to much time raging in the games chat lol gets me knifed every time lol


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea dont feel confident everyone has my tags. i spend to much time raging in the games chat lol gets me knifed every time lol



I need to stop stat padding guns and start stabbing more.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 10, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> And since no ace pin, no screen shot



Seriously, eff that. I went 15-3 last night on Hastings, was in the lead the whole game, only to lose top spot by 210 points at the end. You jinxed me TRIPTEX with that bullshit Ace Pin proclamation.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2011)

I get Ace Pin's so often it just never occurs to me to take a screenshot.  Its just another day at the office....OF MURDER!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 10, 2011)

They updated you. This better Gary?


----------



## whitrzac (Apr 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://g.bfbcs.com/70890/pc_garyinhere.png
> 
> They updated you. This better Gary?



you need to knife more....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

Might as well back up some shit talking. All Gol with 4x and C4


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> you need to knife more....
> 
> [url]http://g.bfbcs.com/20894/pc_meatbage.png[/URL]



You need to knife more


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Might as well back up some shit talking. All Gol with 4x and C4
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110410/BFBC2Game 2011-04-10 17-01-53-02.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110410/BFBC2Game 2011-04-10 17-00-32-51.jpg



I say no fair, you know how I play. I think I saw you all of three times when you killed me, and probably 90% of those kills were me!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 11, 2011)

I am not shit talking.  Just saying there are people that play this 3 to 5 times a week, and there are people who remember playing some time last year.

Seriously fun round.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I am not shit talking.  Just saying there are people that play this 3 to 5 times a week, and there are people who remember playing some time last year.
> 
> Seriously fun round.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542891019057088369/4C4A0CAA432CCE9E94190A69BB30DAEFDC1DE74A/



Yeah, first i get trip and gary, then you and gary...geez, I feel like rodney dangerfield.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I say no fair, you know how I play. I think I saw you all of three times when you killed me, and probably 90% of those kills were me!



Yeah I played in a round with you guys last night. Had no TPU'ers on my team. Oasis !  I died 10 times and I am sure at least half of those were Trip. One knife and sniped from that damn balcony the rest of the time. Then had a sweet kill it was Cad or Gary. I shot the 40 mm and got mowed down by the M36 and we both killed each other. Got a face shot on a dude with the 40 mm too Maybe I can play sober and have fun.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 11, 2011)

154 Aces!


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I played in a round with you guys last night. Had no TPU'ers on my team. Oasis !  I died 10 times and I am sure at least half of those were Trip. One knife and sniped from that damn balcony the rest of the time. Then had a sweet kill it was Cad or Gary. I shot the 40 mm and got mowed down by the M36 and we both killed each other. Got a face shot on a dude with the 40 mm too Maybe I can play sober and have fun.



Gary and I both had "I DA HOE" moments. Eventually i got my Ace pin for the day:






Then I went with the spotball...had lots of fun there:







I gotta say, the level of fun playing with everyone lately has taken a huge jump towards the positive. Thanks alot guys, had a great time gaming with ya'all this weekend.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

See! Ace pins FTW.

btw who is Charles Staal on TPU? I know he was playing last night...


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 11, 2011)

On which server do you guys play ? I want to bully you in-game  

I'm serious.........


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> On which server do you guys play ? I want to bully you in-game
> 
> I'm serious.........



LoL the last guy that said that...I ended up sticking a tracer dart to his face from across the map. Did it to a guy last night too, thought it was Gary, but damn, it wasn't. 

We bounce from server to server sometimes. Jump into the teamspeak; we usually meet up there, and the chatter really adds to the experience, too.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to start playing again. You fuckers are getting to cocky.


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 11, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> LoL the last guy that said that...I ended up sticking a tracer dart to his face from across the map. Did it to a guy last night too, thought it was Gary, but damn, it wasn't.
> 
> We bounce from server to server sometimes. Jump into the teamspeak; we usually meet up there, and the chatter really adds to the experience, too.



:O......I take pride in humiliating my foes, am gonna add you to the list  Am gonna enjoy this one "licks off his blade" 

Expect in-game raging though


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm going to have to start playing again. You fuckers are getting to cocky.



You should......I've a big score to settle with you


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm going to have to start playing again. You fuckers are getting *too *cocky.


* fixed

Bring it. 

@ The Witcher - I don't believe those are Ace Pins (but the second one is a nice score).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 11, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> :O......I take pride in humiliating my foes, am gonna add you to the list  Am gonna enjoy this one "licks off his blade"
> 
> Expect in-game raging though



That is what everyone says before they meet TPU on the field.  Then they end up crying about being on the other team.

We knife each other easy because we now how we all play, you don't have that knowledge.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is what everyone says before they meet TPU on the field.  Then they end up crying about being on the other team.
> 
> We knife each other easy because we now how we all play, you don't have that knowledge.



Whoa ! Sounds like the weekend is being planned already !


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

For the sake of more shit talking I started looking at win to Ace ratios.... 

Redtango (doesn't count cause he doesnt come here) 3.88%

TRIPTEX 3.75%

Highway 3.31%

1kurgan1 3.24%

Sneaky Zen 3.23%  (6.84 W:L... WTF is that)


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> For the sake of more shit talking I started looking at win to Ace ratios....
> 
> Redtango (doesn't count cause he doesnt come here) 3.88%
> 
> ...



what's mine lols


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 11, 2011)

my ace pin total is low and so is my % as most games i play are with black haru and highway meaning i almost never get ace pin so i dont try unless im solo gaming,


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That is what everyone says before they meet TPU on the field.  Then they end up crying about being on the other team.
> 
> We knife each other easy because we now how we all play, you don't have that knowledge.



It's true that I'll probably get "knifed" alot since my ping will be like 250ms+

still.......I can't wait to teach you people how real MEN play 

oh, being cocky is a bless 

By the way, what the heck is the Win to Ace ratio ??????


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 11, 2011)

we need to get an epic game on enough of us actively play and most know who we like to play against so we need to set a date up!



The Witcher said:


> I can't wait to teach you people how real MEN play





hmmm Talk softly and carry a big stick


----------



## catnipkiller (Apr 11, 2011)

does everyone just play non hard core? I'm more into the hardcore cuz you don't regain hp


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been playing more hardcore lately. The damage is more realistic and it's more challenging since you can't see your killer's location when you die.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> For the sake of more shit talking I started looking at win to Ace ratios....
> 
> Redtango (doesn't count cause he doesnt come here) 3.88%
> 
> ...



I think Ace/Hour is a better measure, I take Ace a lot on losing teams, trying to drag them to victory, but not possible, but I end up looking good still.



The Witcher said:


> It's true that I'll probably get "knifed" alot since my ping will be like 250ms+
> 
> still.......I can't wait to teach you people how real MEN play
> 
> ...



I almost exclusively play on Euro Servers with Marineborn and don't have too much of an issue. I have had huge Ace Pin leads then been kicked from the game for being over 300 latency, it makes me sad.



blu3flannel said:


> I've been playing more hardcore lately. The damage is more realistic and it's more challenging since you can't see your killer's location when you die.



The way I look at it is, if I wanted perfect realism, I'd sign up for the Army. I like seeing kill cams because it keeps smart people moving, dumb people just try and camp, and then I'll make my way there and knife them. I move a lot, so kill cams don't really effect me much, infact, I'd say I use it to my advantage. You kill a guy on your way to B, if they are smart they can tell where you might be heading to at B since you were on a certain side, so head to the other side, and watch where you ere expected to be, and free kill.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 11, 2011)

i ace pin every round i win, i sometimes feel bad for other players and stop trying so someone else can get it once in awhile, dont wanna be a bitch


----------



## Frizz (Apr 11, 2011)

I have 30 ace pins out of 771 games........ gonna have to wait a while before I post up my next domination.


----------



## burtram (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> For the sake of more shit talking I started looking at win to Ace ratios....
> 
> Redtango (doesn't count cause he doesnt come here) 3.88%
> 
> ...



How are you calculating the Ace/Win ratio, i wanna see what mine is...


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> i ace pin every round i win, i sometimes feel bad for other players and stop trying so someone else can get it once in awhile, dont wanna be a bitch



Or accused of cheating ^_^


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> For the sake of more shit talking I started looking at win to Ace ratios....
> 
> Redtango (doesn't count cause he doesnt come here) 3.88%
> 
> ...



how did you get these numbers. from what I get I have 6.66%, I get one ace for every 15 games. (1538 games, 105 ace pins)


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

burtram said:


> How are you calculating the Ace/Win ratio, i wanna see what mine is...



Just divide win/ace pins. 100 wins and 10 ace pins is 10%. 

@ 1kurgan1 Ace pins/ hour would be interesting too.

*EDIT:*

*And My calculation are wrong. I was dividing in reverse with wins / Ace pins where it should be ace / wins. Sorry guys. 

I'll use mine as an example. 175 Ace / 671 wins = 0.26 or 26%*


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Just divide win/ace pins. 100 wins and 10 ace pins is 10%.
> 
> @ 1kurgan1 Ace pins/ hour would be interesting too.
> 
> ...



492 Ace Pins / 1,633 Wins = 30.13%


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 11, 2011)

For me 374 Ace / 1,212 Wins = 30.86%


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 492 Ace Pins / 1,633 Wins = 30.13%





1Kurgan1 said:


> For me 374 Ace / 1,212 Wins = 30.86%



Yeah I fucked up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Yeah I fucked up.



See? All this Ace Pin haranguing is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 11, 2011)

It's still worth it.

175 ace / 245 hours = .71 ace/h


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2011)

492 / 557 hours = 0.88 Ace pins per hour.

Does Killer Rubber Ducky know his TS is down.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> 492 / 557 hours = 0.88 Ace pins per hour.
> 
> Does Killer Rubber Ducky know his TS is down.



yes. I shut down the PC while testing my now dead PS3. I also monitored it and found that not many people even touch it so yeah I figured taking it down for a while would not be an issue.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 13, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> :O......I take pride in humiliating my foes, am gonna add you to the list  Am gonna enjoy this one "licks off his blade"
> 
> Expect in-game raging though



Whoa I can't wait to see these matches this weekend. Kurgan , 
Trip, Highway you have been challenged. Sharpen up them knives,
load those magazines and prepare to hunt The Witcher 
Oh BTW Witcher you don't have to worry about me I suck, but those 
other fella's are dangerous especially if you get them together. Oh 
and we are used to rage !


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 14, 2011)

What, you guys avoiding me?  Only had time to get revived by Highway and stab Ducky.  You TS talkers are something.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> What, you guys avoiding me?  Only had time to get revived by Highway and stab Ducky.  You TS talkers are something.



I am sorry, when did this happen?  When I play, everything is a blur of blood, blinking flags, and bitching about useless people on my team.  I didn't even know you joined us.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> What, you guys avoiding me?  Only had time to get revived by Highway and stab Ducky.  You TS talkers are something.



No that server was lagging really bad. You'd get 5 hit markers 
and the guy would pop up 50 ft away.
Ok I'm over it. I sucked bad last night, and yeah highway 
I am known to do some stupid shit. Hence the horrible K/D ratio.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 14, 2011)

Is the Teamspeak server info some place handy on the forums? I searched earlier, but didn't find anything up to date. I reformatted yesterday and lost all the info. This time, I put a txt file with the server info in it so it won't get lost again. 

Also, Highway's score isn't very good. He's done better - almost as good as me.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 14, 2011)

One of these days I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and jump on the TS.  I've gotten used to loose squad play/lone wolfing in silence, whereas in BF2 I would instantly drop a squad if no one was using the voip.


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 14, 2011)

It's been a long time since I used teamspeak, could someone give me the teamspeak room details?


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 14, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> 11000 post on the clubhouse, what do you think  Just type TPU in your search bar, it should Pop up. Don't worry about being any good. I totally suck, but I have a blast. Nobody flames you for it, an occasional jab which are done in good humor so they don't sting. I also suggest going to Teamspeak and downloading their client and jump on TS. Then you can friend up with guys and play with other TPU'ers. If you have never done the Teamspeak thing it can throw you the first few times, because you are intimidated and don't want to say anything. Beer helped me thru that period. If you run into any issues bookmark this thread and comeback for help.
> Tomorrow and Saturday are pretty good nights for gaming. See yuh and Have fun Bro !
> 
> http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
> ...


Not into TS/Vent but thx anyways.  Except for hackers which there is no hope against, I will hold my own.  Hackers have brought down my K/D ratio a small amount.  I catch hackers ALL the time in this game despite PB, they turn it off and on to keep from getting caught.  I've seen every type of hack used against me, aimbot with the classic insta-turn and aim straight at your head without knowing you were there previously and one-shot killing you.  Invincibility hacks, no matter how much you shoot them, they take no damage at all, sometimes don't even flinch as you empty mag after mag into them.  They usually turn that one on when they think no one is around.  Wallhacks, shooting you through several layers of walls.  Saw an interesting hack the other day where the guy was using a M1911 and was looking straight down when he killed me with one shot and I was higher than him in elevation.



Black Haru said:


> lol, I love how the others missed the sarcasm that is so blatantly screaming from your sig pic.
> 
> yeah, certain drivers have good load speed, others not so much. I don't know whats what, but I load pretty slow.


I was being facetious, I got to 50, I will do okay on the TPU server.  That is if I could find it.  TPU in the search box produces nothing for me.

Best drivers that work with my nVidia cards are the latest official WHQL release, 266.58.  Betas and Quadros bring the framerate down in this game specifically.

Level 50 is only the beginning of this game.  Then you move on to working towards plating all weaps.  Some folks keep using the same weap no matter how many times over plat it is hypothetically.  I personally enjoy the challenge of acclimating myself to new weaps.  When you plat all weaps, then you have a chance of sitting on top of the leaderboards.  TT-33 is bugged, takes twice as long to plat as it should.

Vietnam is a good expansion, I recommend it to everyone.  I have a blast on those servers.  I recommend servers that state they have no rules as I can't stand admins placing limitations on what you can and can't do.  I don't care if I am the one being base raped, I enjoy fighting my way out of that cuz my team are a bunch of fags and wont get near a flag to capture it.

I like this game so much, I bought BF 2142 thinking it would be fun as well.  It isn't bad but really it is hard to play after having started with this game.  They improved Battlefield SO MUCH with this game, BF 2142 is hard to sit through.  If you have this game, there isn't much reason to go back and play the other less refined games as there is more than enough in this game to keep you occupied until BF3 comes out.  I know there are some BF vets out there that disagree with me, but I'll pass thanks.  Too many other AAA games to play.

BF3 is going to be off the charts.  PC version will destroy the console versions.  A real Prime95 game meaning it is going to tax your PC like Prime95 does and this game for that matter.  This game is Prime95 to my GPUs, no doubt about that.

Remember, All Your Base Are Belong To Me, as I take possession of all the flags and fly over your base in the huey the entire round.  (Which I have literally done until I got kicked by the admins, it won't work for you against me but ofc you are welcome to try )


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I will do okay on the TPU server.  That is if I could find it.  TPU in the search box produces nothing for me.



I wouldn't worry about it. No one is ever on it. We play randomly mostly.You'll have to hook up with some of these fella's who play every night then you can team up. That is what TS is best for. You can get on and find where they are so you can friend them. You don't have to use it for in game play.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 14, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Don't worry about it. No one is ever on it. You'll have to hook up with some of these fella's who play every night then you can team up. That is what TS is best for. You can get on and find where they are so you can friend them. You don't have to use it for in game play.


I've run into some of the [TPU] clan members on servers along with some of the other people that have posted in this thread.  Now I know what they are doing to find each other.  

I don't like to join clans because I don't like the people in clans and don't want to pretend I do either.  They act ultra immature online and in their forums, doesn't inspire me to want to join their ranks.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 14, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> .
> I don't like to join clans because I don't like the people in clans and don't want to pretend I do either.  They act ultra immature online and in their forums, doesn't inspire me to want to join their ranks.



There are those moments, but thats is life in general isn't it? Teamspeak and clanning has it's ups and downs, but for the most part I find it fun. I actually just started it a few months back after 15 years of lone wolf gaming. So that may be why I'm still enjoying it. Now if you don't like people I could really see where you would have a dislike for it. It would definitely wear on you quickly. I'll look for you this weekend. Hey I love being a Mech and gunner on Heli's.
Just knife me to say hello everyone does 
Later !


----------



## T3kl0rd (Apr 14, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> There are those moments, but thats is life in general isn't it? Teamspeak and clanning has it's ups and downs, but for the most part I find it fun. I actually just started it a few months back after 15 years of lone wolf gaming. So that may be why I'm still enjoying it. Now if you don't like people I could really see where you would have a dislike for it. It would definitely wear on you quickly. Is your in game name the same as your forum name ? I'll look for you this weekend.
> Just knife me to say hello everyone does
> Later !


People don't bother me as long as they don't type something n00bish and gay in the chat box.  I'm busy focusing on staying alive, I don't know how people have time to rage about their noob ass getting owned in the chat box like they do.   In the past, noob clan members would start talking gay noob smack to me anytime I actually died when my k/d ratio was way above theirs.  I hate that.  That is the thing about reaching 50 in BFBC2, you are the target of excessive noob rage for their suckiness.

I could always use a gunner that is as good as myself in the gunner position in all vehicles.  Too bad that is extremely rare.  Some people actually shoot the people that are right in front in them from the gunner position, most people are useless however.

My in-game name is the same as my siggy BFBC2 stat box.  I use that name in all games.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 14, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> It's been a long time since I used teamspeak, could someone give me the teamspeak room details?





Temujin said:


> Is the Teamspeak server info some place handy on the forums? I searched earlier, but didn't find anything up to date. I reformatted yesterday and lost all the info. This time, I put a txt file with the server info in it so it won't get lost again.
> 
> Also, Highway's score isn't very good. He's done better - almost as good as me.



208.100.9.178 
port: 4302
password: winchester

Me and cadaveca are normally on and down for playing most of the time


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> 208.100.9.178
> port: 4302
> password: winchester
> 
> Me and cadaveca are normally on and down for playing most of the time



I played a little last night testing my 5850 clocks. Got her up to 900Mhz so far.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2011)

How many FPS did u get? (from 60)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> How many FPS did u get? (from 60)



Havent ran the fraps yet. Still looking for the stable high.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I played a little last night testing my 5850 clocks. Got her up to 900Mhz so far.



5850 clocking is so 2010. lol 

With your CPU being pretty decent the 5850 OC should help keep the min fps up.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I've run into some of the [TPU] clan members on servers along with some of the other people that have posted in this thread.  Now I know what they are doing to find each other.



I have people on my in game buddy list and find them that way instead of TS. A good method if you can get it populated, obviously, esp if you're like me and don't use a mic at all.  It was a little bit of a pain esp with the kinda hit-or-miss invites and I had to post a few times to get most names. In fact, they are all still back there somewhere in this thread 

Damn saw MT Alex fire up BC2 at 10:30 my time last night. Often I have already played for awhile by then and am kinda spent on it (and in general).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 14, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I don't like to join clans because I don't like the people in clans and don't want to pretend I do either.  They act ultra immature online and in their forums, doesn't inspire me to want to join their ranks.



This clan isn't not very active, we don't do scrims, just a bunch of guys who like hardware getting together and playing when we can. Stereotyping us isn't all that cool.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> 5850 clocking is so 2010. lol
> 
> With your CPU being pretty decent the 5850 OC should help keep the min fps up.


5850 is more then enough for 99% of all games on the market........sadly.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> This clan isn't not very active, we don't do scrims, just a bunch of guys who like hardware getting together and playing when we can. Stereotyping us isn't all that cool.



Yeah, I'd not refer to us as a clan. We are a bunch of team players who seem to have alot more fun playing with each other than with a full server. 

Last weekend is the perfect example...12-man server, mostly about 8 players, and even in big maps, the action was tight and fierce. With so few players, each side was a tight squad, and I know we had game-promo worthy action going on damn near the entire time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Temujin said:


> Also, Highway's score isn't very good. He's done better - almost as good as me.



Thats not why I posted that.  I put that up because we were losing by 50 points almost the entire round and only won at the last minute thanks to a final push on B on White Pass by Idaho, me, and those two walking targets in my squad.  That was a good time for them to finally kill some people.  Idaho was doing the medic thing which helped a lot in that victory.

I don't care about my score, I care about winning at all cost.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 14, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 5850 is more then enough for 99% of all games on the market........sadly.



I know.. I was just poking fun. A 5850 at 900mhz is still a solid GPU. 



cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I'd not refer to us as a clan. We are a bunch of team players who seem to have alot more fun playing with each other than with a full server.
> 
> Last weekend is the perfect example...12-man server, mostly about 8 players, and even in big maps, the action was tight and fierce. With so few players, each side was a tight squad, and I know we had game-promo worthy action going on damn near the entire time.



^this. 

I've lost count on the number of times people in this thread have compared or likened us to a clan. We are not a clan and fortunately most (if not all) of the regulars playing with us don't bother trying to label our group. It's all about good times... and ace pins.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 14, 2011)

psha, i never get mentioned, i hate this clan!!! *runz off crying* me highwyay and kurgan absoutly destroy servers when were teamed up, no lie


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 14, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> psha, i never get mentioned, i hate this clan!!! *runz off crying* me highwyay and kurgan absoutly destroy servers when were teamed up, no lie



I don't know how you can accomplish anything swinging from each others nut sack all the time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

*snicker*


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> psha, i never get mentioned, i hate this clan!!! *runz off crying* me highwyay and kurgan absoutly destroy servers when were teamed up, no lie



when do you guys play cause i want in on the mayhem. Im getting better steadily.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> when do you guys play cause i want in on the mayhem. Im getting better steadily.



That usually happens in the afternoons around 3 to 5ish.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 14, 2011)

No wonder I usually don't see some of yous guys in-game. I don't get home til like 6ish CST. What about weekends?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 15, 2011)

What TS are we using now? I was going to try and play tonight with you guys.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 15, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know how you can accomplish anything swinging from each others nut sack all the time.









See, when you play like that, the momentum never stops.



TheLaughingMan said:


> That usually happens in the afternoons around 3 to 5ish.



Not to mention, since Marines internet is ran off smoke signals, we always play on Euro servers.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No wonder I usually don't see some of yous guys in-game. I don't get home til like 6ish CST. What about weekends?



Around 10 pm your time the freind list and TS starts filling up. Varies though.
Give the NVA a break this weekend and join us


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Not to mention, since Marines Internet is ran off smoke signals, we always play on Euro servers.



Yeah, I have not been in the afternoon domination for a while.  I am going to have to get back with you guys on that.

Usually people are on BFBC2 from 9 to 2 EST time.  I get back on from 10 to 12 depending on my mood.  No guarantees.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 15, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> What TS are we using now? I was going to try and play tonight with you guys.



208.100.9.178 
port: 4302
password: winchester


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 16, 2011)

Here ya go.  5 knifes that round too, 3 right in a row at one point.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 16, 2011)

Awesome, Wrigley.  I love it when you come into a room and everyone is rubbernecking out the windows, you stick it in everyones kidneys before they know what's going on.  Just like Sgt. York


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> That usually happens in the afternoons around 3 to 5ish.



does that include saturday? i may have to move my massage appointment to later. The client wants one every other day so I have to juggle my time on the weekends. ^_^


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 16, 2011)

I just enjoyed taking Marineborn booty continuously for a half hour as he screamed with passion about how I was hacking.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 16, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just enjoyed taking Marineborn booty continuously for a half hour as he screamed with passion about how I was hacking.



everything in that sentence is absolutly true


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 16, 2011)

heres a couple from the 10 rounds i played last night only pulled ace 8 times, not  bad run though


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just enjoyed taking Marineborn booty continuously for a half hour as he screamed with passion about how I was hacking.



Aw man I joined that server but between the 200 ping and marineborn raging in the chat about aimbots I found another.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw man I joined that server but between the 200 ping and marineborn raging in the chat about aimbots I found another.



He is always raging.  You just have to give him a reassuring cuddle.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> He is always raging.  You just have to give him a reassuring cuddle.


Is he worse than CER ? Funny though I actually heard you do some out of frustration the other night. Even had me worked up.
We came thru in the end. Man one problem with playing support and not worrying about shootin foo's is your K/D looks horrible.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, since everyone else is posting them...
Harvest Day is probably my best producing map.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw man I joined that server but between the 200 ping and marineborn raging in the chat about aimbots I found another.



He's always talking in chat, I know him RL, Marineborn could hold a complete conversation with a 2x4, or any other inanimate object you can think of. Half the stuff he says he doesn't even mean, he might call aimbot just because he is pissed he died, when you hear him actually say aimbot, then he really means it.



boise49ers said:


> Is he worse than CER ? Funny though I actually heard you do some out of frustration the other night. Even had me worked up.
> We came thru in the end. Man one problem with playing support and not worrying about shootin foo's is your K/D looks horrible.



Crazy rages, Marine babbles.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 17, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Well, since everyone else is posting them...
> Harvest Day is probably my best producing map.



Nice. Like me and Hastings. Is it mainly that you know it well?


----------



## erocker (Apr 17, 2011)

So, 6xxx series CrossFire users what drivers are you using with this game. I'm using some sort of 11.4 preview driver and sparatically I'll get a flickering black screen. No problems with any other game or application.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, 6xxx series CrossFire users what drivers are you using with this game. I'm using some sort of 11.4 preview driver and sparatically I'll get a flickering black screen. No problems with any other game or application.



Try GTA4.  I'm sure you like that one...if ya got liberty city stories, the biker one, start teh game...heh...it's borked.

11.3 official seems to have far less flicker. Using the app profile on the AMD.GAME website.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> So, 6xxx series CrossFire users what drivers are you using with this game. I'm using some sort of 11.4 preview driver and sparatically I'll get a flickering black screen. No problems with any other game or application.



Yep that's a Catalyst bug of some sort, not sure how long exactly but def pre-11.4 and also not for sure on if it affects other than 6xxx. But I have it too. Fortunately it's pretty rare and then goes away pretty quickly but it can be a game-screwer if it happens at the wrong time, of course.

BTW sent you in game friend request. Not sure if you didn't see or are full or it just didn't work.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww Yeah. Good, Great, Epic Sauce of a round! Even with total aimbotters and such


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

Anyone down for some play?
Steam: garyinhere but shows up as troll on your friends list 
BC2: garyinhere


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2011)

i would but im watching Hulk right now


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2011)

Meh. But at least I got that D.Young foo. CER is there somewhere too. 

Prior map I spawned on gary who was being followed and I got immediately knifed. Then dude got him too barely after a close range firefight. That both sucked and blew.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

Never ever a good idea to spawn on me heh


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Never ever a good idea to spawn on me heh



they stab you or shoot you and your inner troll leaks out like acid blood from the aliens movies, and kills them all?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Meh. But at least I got that D.Young foo. CER is there somewhere too.



Damn, you have been on a knifing terror.  How the hell you snuck up on me this afternoon is a mystery.  And damnit, you gave me my only death in the round, I would have had another perfect score


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> tehy stabbs you or choot you and dur inner trolly leaks out like acid blud from the alins movies, and kilds them all?


play the game and find out


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> play the game and find out



i do, but i cant on the same servers as you guys. the game really doesnt like my ping.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i do, but i cant on the same servers as you guys. the game really doesnt like my ping.



hell i could play on yours ping don't effect my game


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> hell i could play on yours ping don't effect my game



having a starting ping of 100 before even leaving the country has some annoying side effects.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 18, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> hell i could play on yours ping don't effect my game



I agree'd till I asked what his ping would be. I play on Euro servers between 225 - 300 ping almost exclusively. But pretty sure Mussels said his ping on US servers is like 400 something, it will start to become noticeable then.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I agree'd till I asked what his ping would be. I play on Euro servers between 225 - 300 ping almost exclusively. But pretty sure Mussels said his ping on US servers is like 400 something, it will start to become noticeable then.



anywhere from 350 to 500, and its not very steady. high amount of jitter means lots of in game stuttering - i can see the reload animation 2-3 times before it actually works sometimes.


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 18, 2011)

any ping over 150 puts you in disadvantage. the enemy sees you before you see him


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 18, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> any ping over 150 puts you in disadvantage. the enemy sees you before you see him



Or the other way around


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Or the other way around



Wonderful, my ping on BFBC2 is always between 200 and 300. How the heck do you rectify that problem? If I do ping check it doesn't seem bad, but the BFBC2 servers always have me around 225/250. Along with sucking no wonder I'm owned every round. I don't stand a chance.


----------



## The Witcher (Apr 18, 2011)

You guys are really lucky.....we only have one 45ms server, other than that I've to play on high-ping servers (150ms+).

I would have turned pro if we have had a big PC gaming culture, sadly all I have in my region is consoles noobs -.-


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 18, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> any ping over 150 puts you in disadvantage. the enemy sees you before you see him



I play at that all the time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Damn, you have been on a knifing terror.  How the hell you snuck up on me this afternoon is a mystery.  And damnit, you gave me my only death in the round, I would have had another perfect score



Got lucky. Came out of a building and you were in front of me moving forward and slightly sideways and taking aim at someone in front of you. 

Yeah I have been getting a lot lately but also got knifed myself like 5 times yesterday. 



boise49ers said:


> Wonderful, my ping on BFBC2 is always between 200 and 300. How the heck do you rectify that problem? If I do ping check it doesn't seem bad, but the BFBC2 servers always have me around 225/250. Along with sucking no wonder I'm owned every round. I don't stand a chance.



What do you get for the first 50 or so servers in the browser? Mine start at like 10 and I have tons listed under 100. Once I get in game I average like 75. Granted Im in Chicago close to many of the servers but you should be able to find better than that. When I join a server in Europe it's still less than 200 so that's pretty bad.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 18, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What do you get for the first 50 or so servers in the browser? Mine start at like 10 and I have tons listed under 100. Once I get in game I average like 75. Granted Im in Chicago close to many of the servers but you should be able to find better than that. When I join a server in Europe it's still less than 200 so that's pretty bad.



I'm not real sure I haven't paid that much attention, jsut to mine own when I hook up. 
I will be checking that now though. I'm bad enough if I have any kind of connection issue 
I'm really gonna be in trouble. If I do I sure want to get it straightened out before BF3,
even if I have to change ISPs.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah. Definitely sort by ping in the server browser, first of all, and then also check once in game. It is always higher when playing but as long as not too much over 100, 150 max you're in great shape.

Test your general speed to make sure you are getting the bandwidth you are supposed to be and also do some ping tests to various servers (i.e. yahoo.com, the IP for the TS server etc etc) to check for any packet loss. A good, non-overloaded speedtest  is here.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 18, 2011)

i once played with a ping of 999 on wirless saterlite Miitary internet and killed a person, i was Very impressed!!! Kurgan witnessed it! i was screaming i killed someone


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 18, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> You guys are really lucky.....we only have one 45ms server, other than that I've to play on high-ping servers (150ms+).
> 
> I would have turned pro if we have had a big PC gaming culture, sadly all I have in my region is consoles noobs -.-



Where were you this weekend?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2011)

*Birthdays*

Im 25 Tomorrow ^_^ I cant wait to play today and tomorrow on BC2. I had that epic game and have been worried that i would fail next time I played. Ill be on tonight!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> any ping over 150 puts you in disadvantage. the enemy sees you before you see him



It's true of course, but it really isn't that bad under 300, I do amazing playing between 200 - 300.


----------



## burtram (Apr 19, 2011)

Just had a really fun round running and gunning and setting charges.










Of course, "HAX" were called at the end of the round, and at the start of the next, half the opposing team had left the game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad you had a good night, I havent played in a while and had the itch, played maybe 6 rounds, and almost all of them, even though we had the winning team, consited of the other team turtling and holding only 1 flag, and not trying for others, just setting up defenses, and then always a squad trying to go landmine our spawn and take our tanks, and a bunch of deaths to m2cgs. Won almost all of the games, but wasn't any fun at all.

I think I seen you join on my last round, that guy dead last on your team, and his clan mate were 2 of the spawn rapers.


----------



## burtram (Apr 19, 2011)

That's too bad. I had a couple maps where the teams did well, then the map changed and all of a sudden, everyone got lazy and just shot each other over the mid-ground and ignored the objectives... Usually I end up server hopping/game mode hopping until I find something that works. I've been wanting to play for a while, since I hadn't played in so long. Though, now I have to wait a bit longer as I just did a clean install of windows; may take a day or so before I get back in game again.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi guys,I've send few of you a friend request in BC2,please confirm it.I really would like to play with some of you.
I've send request to Wrigleywillain,Marineborn,MT Alex,Crazyeyesreaper,CGS_Burt..I should be able to play with the rest based on this list...thanks


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hi guys,I've send few of you a friend request in BC2,please confirm it.I really would like to play with some of you.
> I've send request to Wrigleywillain,Marineborn,MT Alex,Crazyeyesreaper,CGS_Burt..I should be able to play with the rest based on this list...thanks



It only works while you and the recipient are in game. 
Sucks !  Best way to coordinate it is to hook up on 
teamspeak and use it to find out when people are in game.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Sucks !



THAT!!  Damn I didnt know this..its ubber stupid..anyways thanks for letting me know..weeell,I was there few times,on TS but Im kind of feeling silly to say anything in the mic LOL
I chatted with Crazyeyesreaper,he is a really cool chap.

anyways,here is my run just had..I didnt finish 1st,but 4th place isnt bad either,if you consider that I started really shit,nearly halfway through I had like 8/16 or so,yet look,I didnt end up that bad,did I..sometimes the best motivation is when you are really pissed that its not going well for you LOL






...and another run.what a succesful afternoon BC2 session!!LOL in this round I knifed total 9 people    mind you,this is not a noob server..just really worked out great for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 19, 2011)

Rado D said:


> THAT!!  Damn I didnt know this..its ubber stupid..anyways thanks for letting me know..weeell,I was there few times,on TS but Im kind of feeling silly to say anything in the mic LOL.


I was the same way when I first got on. Down a few beers it'll losen you up  Then once you get to know a few folks it'll all be good. If you are under age strike the beer part


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Rado Im full at 15 but gonna clear out a few as there's some I never see logged in anyway. So send again. Yeah TS is good for finding people but obviously nothing beats having them on your in-game list.  I got a few just on Steam for example and it's frustrating to not know what server they're on without asking.

You definitely want Marineborn on your list as he's on your side of the pond there. Guess you'll just have to get used to the raging.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for being kind to help..I'll definitely watch out for you while in game and I will send you a friend request..then we can rock "n" roll!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110419/2011-04-18_00002.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110419/2011-04-15_00002.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110419/2011-04-02_00002.jpg



I guess you dont use AA?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I guess you dont use AA?



why do you say that?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Mailman, AA is broken in BC2, for sure..I use 8xAA...look at this screenshot...

The other perspective to gary's last pic:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Mailman, AA is broken in BC2, for sure..I use 8xAA...look at this screenshot...
> 
> The other perspective to gary's last pic:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540638652525977170/0E40707A1545F63BB4ADC7AA7D92610A88D5A713/



Maybe in yours but not mine....














This is at 2x. If I set it to 8x it doesnt work at all.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll mention that I previously complained about it being driver issue why AA wasn't working, however, someone here in a thread a started on the issue told me it was only applied to certain textures, and DICE confirmed this for me, as even in your own pics, there is TONNES of jaggy lines that in other games would not be there.

Frankly, I notice no difference from no AA to 32xAA, except for the performance hit. Morphilogical AA works on some stuff, but screws wit htext, so that just isn't an option.

AA is one of the things I will be looking at for BF3, for sure.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I only personally notice AA when I'm standing still looking around, not sue on my BC2 setting, or if it's working on not, move too much to notice.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah, I see it as a non-issue, but it's something that would be nice if it worked properly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I see it as a non-issue, but it's something that would be nice if it worked properly.



My point was mine is not as jaggy as yours or Garys.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, sometimes it works:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 19, 2011)

Set it to 2x AA and see. If I go any higher then 2x it goes jaggy.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 19, 2011)

I discovered yesterday that as assault you can lay 7 C4 charges. Use explosives perk for more C4, put ammo pack on ground, place 4, get some from ammo pack, place, repeat. Detonating makes them all go boom. That is, if you like being useless (I do sometimes because the destruction and physics is just a lot of fun to play with).


----------



## Bow (Apr 19, 2011)

I do it also some times


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Mailman, AA is broken in BC2, for sure..I use 8xAA...look at this screenshot...
> 
> The other perspective to gary's last pic:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540638652525977170/0E40707A1545F63BB4ADC7AA7D92610A88D5A713/



No I don't think it's _broken_ per se. Just...kinda wierd. It doesn't apparently apply to all surfaces like some rooftops, vehicle antennas and some other things. I dealt with and researched this a lot right after release cause it was worse and more noticeably jaggy for sure. I attempted to determine if it was better on NV at the time which I don't think it was. Drivers maturing may be part of it but it's really just the engine I speculate. 

Hold your gun to the sky, for example. It's definitely applying AA or you'd notice jags. Damn, I recently came across an AA screenshot comparison and the one without was *seriously* jaggy all over the place. Wish I'd saved it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Set it to 2x AA and see. If I go any higher then 2x it goes jaggy.



You sure it's not just some things and that nothing is jaggy at 2x? Not my experience, as I explain above, though I have never personally run only 2x iirc.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Set it to 2x AA and see. If I go any higher then 2x it goes jaggy.



I'll check it out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah Im gonna look closer too now. But my past testing and other reports I've seen lead me to believe what I said above is the case. Though I suppose one could make the argument that not applying AA to all surfaces (or not doing so consistently) could be described as "broken".  But even if so it's not so broken  that it really bugs me which no AA at all most definitely does. That said, I do notice jaggy surfaces here and there. They are the vast minority though.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Im gonna look closer too now. But my past testing and other reports I've seen lead me to believe what I said above is the case. Though I suppose one could make the argument that not applying AA to all surfaces (or not doing so consistently) could be described as "broken".  But even if so it's not so broken  that it really bugs me which no AA at all most definitely does. That said, I do notice jaggy surfaces here and there. They are the vast minority though.



I just built a new machine last night and bumped up to 8AA and the game froze first round. 
I had the card over clocked too though. I'm going to do some experimenting today. I also cheated and just left my hard drive as is from the previous system. I swapped motherboard drivers, but I may have to totally reformat any way. The new machine screams , but the case is too small. I can't even get the side cover to go on with out bulging. Thermaltake Frio is huge. No biggy though I run with out it any way. I have some fan issues I have to resolve too. So if I get this right most people running 8 AA have quirkiness ? I'm at 4 now which I couldn't do prior with out bad lag with my old quad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I just built a new machine last night and bumped up to 8AA and the game froze first round.
> I had the card over clocked too though. I'm going to do some experimenting today. I also cheated and just left my hard drive as is from the previous system. I swapped motherboard drivers, but I may have to totally reformat any way. The new machine screams , but the case is too small. I can't even get the side cover to go on with out bulging. Thermaltake Frio is huge. No biggy though I run with out it any way. I have some fan issues I have to resolve too. So if I get this right most people running 8 AA have quirkiness ? I'm at 4 now which I couldn't do prior with out bad lag with my old quad.



Dude you have to do a clean install. Running it like that AND overclocking is begging for problems.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude you have to do a clean install. Running it like that AND overclocking is begging for problems.



Yeah I figured as much. I was just surprised it booted up and worked last night. I'm sure it would have issues pop up time and again even if I didn't OC it. It just takes me forever to down load all my crap I have so I got impatient. Probably do it tonight. If I start tonight I can have the important stuff done by the weekend. Shit and then validate again ! Wish I had patience


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 20, 2011)

I just rebuilt my system last night too. I also didn't reinstall Windows... just booted in safe mode first and it appears to be working. Only had a little time to test but holy shit. Crysis and bc2 are like night and day.  I think I gained 30 fps in bc2 and I can finally use any driver I want. I think I hit 48c at 4.5 ghz... lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I just rebuilt my system last night too. I also didn't reinstall Windows... just booted in safe mode first and it appears to be working. Only had a little time to test but holy shit. Crysis and bc2 are like night and day.  I think I gained 30 fps in bc2 and I can finally use any driver I want. I think I hit 48c at 4.5 ghz... lol



what did you come from trip?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 20, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I figured as much. I was just surprised it booted up and worked last night. I'm sure it would have issues pop up time and again even if I didn't OC it. It just takes me forever to down load all my crap I have so I got impatient. Probably do it tonight. If I start tonight I can have the important stuff done by the weekend. Shit and then validate again ! Wish I had patience



Doing it right the first time is better then doing it the second time man.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I just rebuilt my system last night too. I also didn't reinstall Windows... just booted in safe mode first and it appears to be working. Only had a little time to test but holy shit. Crysis and bc2 are like night and day.  I think I gained 30 fps in bc2 and I can finally use any driver I want. I think I hit 48c at 4.5 ghz... lol



Went Sandy Bridge eh ? I didn't because it was a little more then after I got my Phenom stuff I seen a smokin deal on a combo deal with an i5. Pissed me off ! Oh well happens every single time I do a build. I never Oc'ed , but running idle it was 30c with a single fan on Frio, so I really want to try and get the other fan set up. It should be cooler then that at stock idle.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 20, 2011)

No I don't think 8x is any "worse" than others but I'd have to test further. And yeah do a clean install.


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 20, 2011)

Depopulation time on 300 tickets =SOC= Oasis 24/7 server.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 20, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Depopulation time on 300 tickets =SOC= Oasis 24/7 server.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_HVGgq2ggtqg/Ta04tyu275I/AAAAAAAAAnw/BqbW9umQ7to/s800/photo.JPG



What kit were you rocking?


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 20, 2011)

Sgt. Jackwipe


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 20, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> What kit were you rocking?



I started as engineer, ran out of ammo, and pick up whatever I could as the game go on.  The game was dead even even though I had that many kills.

I felt bad that I killed my own clanmate SgtSocko65 like 20 times, lol.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 20, 2011)

Gonna play now
Steam is garyinhere
bc2 is garyinhere


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 20, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> I started as engineer, ran out of ammo, and pick up whatever I could as the game go on.  The game was dead even even though I had that many kills.
> 
> I felt bad that I killed my own clanmate SgtSocko65 like 20 times, lol.



lol i would have straight up called you a cheating FUGGUT with a score like that. nice one if its legit


----------



## hv43082 (Apr 21, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> lol i would have straight up called you a cheating FUGGUT with a score like that. nice one if its legit



Of course it is.  Need a perfect combination of bad players and evenly matched team to pull this off.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2011)

hv43082 said:


> Depopulation time on 300 tickets =SOC= Oasis 24/7 server.
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_HVGgq2ggtqg/Ta04tyu275I/AAAAAAAAAnw/BqbW9umQ7to/s800/photo.JPG



Looks like you play against a team full of Idaho clones


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 21, 2011)

Found wrigleyvillain,whol left shortly after,and with kurgan I played another whole round..I bet he didnt even know Im there  
that server was laggy as hell









EDIT: MT Alex,shall we play one last round together(the first ever actually   before I go to sleep?cos its damn 4:30am here in UK LOL
EDIT2:good night tpu


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 21, 2011)

Yah, it was a fun one.  I'd say that we are two peas in a pod


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I just rebuilt my system last night too. I also didn't reinstall Windows... just booted in safe mode first and it appears to be working. Only had a little time to test but holy shit. Crysis and bc2 are like night and day.  I think I gained 30 fps in bc2 and I can finally use any driver I want. I think I hit 48c at 4.5 ghz... lol



What do you idle at ? My frio doesn't impress me at idle.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> What do you idle at ? My frio doesn't impress me at idle.



30c ish. Idle isnt that important IMO. Unless it's 80c


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Found wrigleyvillain,whol left shortly after,and with kurgan I played another whole round..I bet he didnt even know Im there
> that server was laggy as hell
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/1420.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110420/2.jpg
> ...



Didn't notice, I was restarting my comp and seen a friends request, figured it had to be someone from here. I seen Trip mention lag on that map, but I was at a friends house (Hawkofwar on that sore screen), and Ufgy20 was there too, and we finally all managed to get on the same team and we weren't lagging so we played a few more, this out of the 6 rounds we played I aced 5 of them, went 19/2 one round.


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 21, 2011)

nice turnaround game...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWnLv9n7_6M


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Didn't notice, I was restarting my comp and seen a friends request, figured it had to be someone from here. I seen Trip mention lag on that map, but I was at a friends house (Hawkofwar on that sore screen), and Ufgy20 was there too, and we finally all managed to get on the same team and we weren't lagging so we played a few more, this out of the 6 rounds we played I aced 5 of them, went 19/2 one round.



I was in there doing some testing. After a minute in that server I realized it was falling apart. When I posted in the server chat I counted to 12 before my message actually came up.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 21, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I was in there doing some testing. After a minute in that server I realized it was falling apart. When I posted in the server chat I counted to 12 before my message actually came up.


Yeah  have a feeling me might both be going into the weekend still in test mode. I'll have to remap everything on every flipping game again too. See yuh on-line this weekend.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 21, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Found wrigleyvillain,whol left shortly after,and with kurgan I played another whole round..I bet he didnt even know Im there
> that server was laggy as hell



Yeah I had to bail suddenly. My gf had a migraine and all the clacking and mouse slamming and cursing and/or giggling under my breath really bugs her sometimes. I wish I had a 3 story house. Thinking aobut sound-proofing my computer room walls.



boise49ers said:


> Yeah  have a feeling me might both be going into the weekend still in test mode. I'll have to remap everything on every flipping game again too. See yuh on-line this weekend.



Cool. See you online this weekend for sure. Saturday is my birthday and Im having  some beers which I don't do often anymore. What this means is _I will be up later and playing longer_.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 22, 2011)

Me and crazy are getting on OoOoOo lol


----------



## burtram (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate time warner so much. Internet has gone down every single day this week, at least once... and I keep lagging out of servers and losing connection. Walking through walls, teleporting back to where I just ran from and dying... ugh... just not worth the headache... maybe I'll wait till next week to try playing again.. this is just retarded at this point.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Needed to post because I unsubscribe.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 22, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Needed to post because I unsubscribe.



You can subscribe without posting under the Thread tools you know.  Just saying.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 22, 2011)

He wanted to be noticed.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You can subscribe without posting under the Thread tools you know.  Just saying.



Don't have to be such a jerk about it. Give a guy a break.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I'm gonna be ready to go this weekend. I have all the games I currently play back on the new machine. Though I backed up 
Homefront on Steam just to find out after loading the game it doesn't save your campaign when you do that. Oh well from what 
I hear it way short anyway so I'll jump on and finish it up some night.

update: Maybe not until Saturday Night. I am having problems gettin Metro to play in DX 11 with the steam version. 
Any one have that problem with Metro ?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't run it in DX11 here. But I have retail version, that I uh....borrowed from a friend to test with. And it gives me an error for not having SP2 Vista installed. Im only on SP1.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 23, 2011)

found thishttp://www.ngohq.com/news/16601-how-to-install-directx-11-in-windows-vista.html

Don't know if it will help, but it mentions that you must have SP2 and a hotfix and something else as well.  Hopefully this is all that is causing the issues


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Can't run it in DX11 here. But I have retail version, that I uh....borrowed from a friend to test with. And it gives me an error for not having SP2 Vista installed. Im only on SP1.



well duh. you dont have DX11 installed, most likely.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah I know. Even Everest shows me DX10.1 and SP1. I'm a little lazy..


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 23, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Yeah I know. Even Everest shows me DX10.1 and SP1. I'm a little lazy..



Got 11 working. Updated to SP2 reloaded Catalyst and did another update. Pain in the butt for a $10 game, 
but it does have sweet graphic. Gonna run BFBC 2 at the highest setting tonight and see how it handles it.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2011)

Who's playing?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 24, 2011)

Tryin to join up with Idaho but he was in a full server. Im getting kicked for PB timeouts, just installed Win7 today.


Nobody playin anymore?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 24, 2011)

No, people play daily.  Portal 2 distracted a lot of people.  Plus it is a holiday.  People are with their families and stuff.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No, people play daily.  Portal 2 distracted a lot of people.  Plus it is a holiday.  People are with their families and stuff.


Nope zIm on and I keep etting kicked for to high a ping. FFFFUCK !


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry man, I hard locked. Pushin my 6970 to 1ghz core  

I'm still playing now.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Nope zIm on and I keep etting kicked for to high a ping. FFFFUCK !



Oh I'm pissed I built a new machine and now I keep getting kickeed becuase my pings to high. I usually figure out the problem but WTF I ugarde and suffer. Fucking Terchnology !


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Oh I'm pissed I built a new machine and now I keep getting kickeed becuase my pings to high. I usually figure out the problem but WTF I ugarde and suffer. Fucking Terchnology !



new hardware wont increase your ping. the problem lies on your network.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 24, 2011)

Fun night with some TPUers, and a happy late Bday to Wrigley.  Also saw Idaho twice for a couple of seconds, and Spiff gave it to me hard, must have killed me 75 times.  And my punkbuster is foobar, got kicked twice, so going to run setup now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks man! Yeah Idaho got some connect issues? Run pbsetup for starters. 

Here's a shot from yesterday. Heavy Metal--all repairs on one tank (joined round late):


----------



## Wile E (Apr 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> new hardware wont increase your ping. the problem lies on your network.



Correction, new hardware won't increase your ping, _unless_ it's faulty.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all

I have been playing this game since release using my Logitech Z-680 5.1 speaker setup. I have now bought a set of G35 headphones, and Im wondering what the best sound settings are for this unit?


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 24, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Thanks man! Yeah Idaho got some connect issues? Run pbsetup for starters.
> 
> Here's a shot from yesterday. Heavy Metal--all repairs on one tank (joined round late):
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/MmXog.jpg



Im there too!! LOL also joined later,nearly the end,didnt go well for me in this round.that server is full of clan members.You didnt notice my chat message,but my second death was from your carl gustaf LOL..once again,you left suddenly in second round,that was much more succesful for me.

EDIT: we are in the same team,cos later I was autobalanced
EDIT:2 LOL actually this is the first round I joined shortly before its end..you killed me in second,then you've left shortly.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Correction, new hardware won't increase your ping, _unless_ it's faulty.



even then it has to be networking related hardware. a faulty monitor wont cause your ping to go up. an unstable OC wont make your ping go up. etc.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 24, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Tryin to join up with Idaho but he was in a full server. Im getting kicked for PB timeouts, just installed Win7 today.
> 
> 
> Nobody playin anymore?




yep, portal distracted me, and now school is distracting me, only one week to finals (and work decided to give me extra hours, the bastards)


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> new hardware wont increase your ping. the problem lies on your network.



Well the thing is I never got kicked for to high  a ping before I built this
I'll try again today.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 24, 2011)

What teamspeak client are you guys using 2 or 3? Or does it matter. And are you still meeting up before games in the channel in your sig Haru?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 24, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> What teamspeak client are you guys using 2 or 3? Or does it matter. And are you still meeting up before games in the channel in your sig Haru?



teamspeak 3 and yea some of us use it while playing


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Apr 24, 2011)

Im on TS now and Ill be playing if anyone wants to.


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 25, 2011)

sometimes there's too much skill. those guys wouldn't believe it though . ahaahahahahahha


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 25, 2011)

KashunatoR said:


> sometimes there's too much skill. those guys wouldn't believe it though . ahaahahahahahha



no offense but a score like that, is almost hackerish, if its legit you got my kudos bro but if i seen that shit i would say thats bull, unless you had a super good hiding spot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> no offense but a score like that, is almost hackerish, if its legit you got my kudos bro but if i seen that shit i would say thats bull, unless you had a super good hiding spot.



Whats with all the hactuations? 

Of course thats a hack unless he was in a tank with 3 engineers welding his anus shut.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2011)

But that guy said ur a hacker admin gay idioot loooser! Hmm he sounds like he knows what he's talking about...lol

Hah that's how you really know you did well--some douchebag calls you a hacker etc.



Marineborn said:


> no offense but a score like that, is almost hackerish, if its legit you got my kudos bro but if i seen that shit i would say thats bull, unless you had a super good hiding spot.



Hah yeah but you call everybody a hacker! 


This was a round of Heavy Metal I joined late so was surprised I got Ace. Most points from repairs on the same tank, same run. Dude called me an "awesome repairman"


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> But that guy said ur a hacker admin gay idioot loooser! Hmm he sounds like he knows what he's talking about...lol
> 
> Hah that's how you really know you did well--some douchebag calls you a hacker etc.
> 
> ...



Hey what key do you hit to record the scores like that. Not that I will ever get an ace pin, but strangers things have happened. I get pretty decent scores on Heavy Metal also.


----------



## KashunatoR (Apr 25, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> no offense but a score like that, is almost hackerish, if its legit you got my kudos bro but if i seen that shit i would say thats bull, unless you had a super good hiding spot.





i've never used cheats. that match i was using the sv98 sniper. and i never stay in one place. but i have natural aim formed in cs 1.6 . i wasn't admin or anything, that noob didn't know any other insults 
just so that you see what i'm talkin' about this is my profile

http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/KashunatoR

and a little movie 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWnLv9n7_6M


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know why, but Crazy suddenly got NBA playoff fever during a round. He got hops.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2011)

YEA look at me dunk my head into that concrete like a motha fucking boss yo


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't know why, but Crazy suddenly got NBA playoff fever during a round. He got hops.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540640198830723285/C95616B4206617F8E4FE42A2C1036ED002525A73/



 I remember you talking about that during the match. WIN!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Hey what key do you hit to record the scores like that. Not that I will ever get an ace pin, but strangers things have happened. I get pretty decent scores on Heavy Metal also.



It's just a screenshot which can be done various ways/with various utils but now I just hit F12 in Steam. For that particular view you gotta click scoreboard up at the top there first. FYI to post them upload to some image host first. I like imgur.com as its easy and free and also gives you the  link syntax that you can just copy and paste here.

As for Ace pins check your stats over at bfbcs.com. I bet you have at least a few. I've got like 25 which is by no means a large number but I wasn't really aware of them til I looked.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> It's just a screenshot which can be done various ways/with various utils but now I just hit F12 in Steam. For that particular view you gotta click scoreboard up at the top there first. FYI to post them upload to some image host first. I like imgur.com as its easy and free and also gives you the  link syntax that you can just copy and paste here.
> 
> As for Ace pins check your stats over at bfbcs.com. I bet you have at least a few. I've got like 25 which is by no means a large number but I wasn't really aware of them til I looked.[/QUOTE]
> 
> You don't have to host them anywhere.  Steam is hosting them for you when you use it to take the screenshot.  You just right click and click on "Copy URL link" Then you have what you need to put it here.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2011)

What the hell I tried that the other day (put


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2011)

same didnt work for me earlier either in the shogun II thread


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I just tried again and it did show up. Either something changed or I made a dumb mistake earlier. At any rate, thanks TLM.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys,I dont know if anyone did this here before,but lets freshen up this thread with something interesting..
We all are proud about how well we did in our good runs...but what about the things we are not proud about...like lost dogtags? you can get this information on BFBC2.eu,or perhaps somewhere else too.
lets say we post in fallowing form:  level/lost dogtags
well I'll start then:

40/33

EDIT: or perhaps it could be,to make it fair for those who are a real sneaky bastards,look like this: level/taken dogtags/lost dogtags,in this case for me its 40/481/33


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I just tried again and it did show up. Either something changed or I made a dumb mistake earlier. At any rate, thanks TLM.



Make sure the image is public.  Then click on "view full size" because the URL to the image and the page you view the image on are completely different. Then you right click, copy URL, etc.

Page for viewing screenshot: steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197992053224/screenshot/540640198719487405?tab=public

Actual link to the image: cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540640198719487405/BB38A483DA5F277AB9E30868E7EA9238EBD4B2E4/

Now add the IMG tags and you get:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2011)

awesome hacks there on that dude also had a nice come back as well lol


----------



## Ross211 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why is it that this game CTDs during epic moments or right after the game changes to a new map.

ARGH.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 26, 2011)

^ That is something with your machine or connection though probably the former. Tested with no OC (CPU, RAM and GPU)?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hey guys,I dont know if anyone did this here before,but lets freshen up this thread with something interesting..
> We all are proud about how well we did in our good runs...but what about the things we are not proud about...like lost dogtags? you can get this information on BFBC2.eu,or perhaps somewhere else too.
> lets say we post in fallowing form:  level/lost dogtags
> well I'll start then:
> ...



That site can't be right. I have almost 3000 tags yet it shows me at 1300, and it says I have lost only 107 tags, I mean I'm good, but I know I've been knifed more than that in the 450 or so hours I have played.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2011)

tags ppl have taken from you arent counted if they never used that site to check there stats aka if they havent used the site there stats arent recorded meaning what you is what you get but its way way off


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 26, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> Why is it that this game CTDs during epic moments or right after the game changes to a new map.
> 
> ARGH.



I see what you did there. 

Haru, this is the pro lurker I mentioned.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 26, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Haru, this is the pro lurker I mentioned.



haha, i see that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

Reayth in WINNING mode....


----------



## Radi_SVK (Apr 26, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> tags ppl have taken from you arent counted if they never used that site to check there stats aka if they havent used the site there stats arent recorded meaning what you is what you get but its way way off



thanks crazy,I didnt know that..



1Kurgan1 said:


> I have almost 3000 tags



nooo are you joking??? ya sneaky bastard!!

EDIT:guys,if you want to get the all weapons bronze insignia,is the M1 garand counted too?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rado D said:


> nooo are you joking??? ya sneaky bastard!!
> 
> EDIT:guys,if you want to get the all weapons bronze insignia,is the M1 garand counted too?



Actually, bfbcs.com shows me at 3,233 tags.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Reayth in WINNING mode....
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559780497263803606/40674E0F4B6D8731668825FAE084EAB64F7251A5/



Face Plant, My grand daughter who is just 
learning to walk did that Easter ! She was not to happy.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

So I went back and gave Nam a try again, first game I got into a guy on the other team went 79/2 :/ Sat not spawning watching his bullet streams switching targets so fast it looked like he was shooting at 4 people at the sametime. Tried another server, but theres almost 0 Core Servers for Conquest in the US, but every game I was in, one team controlled al lthe flags, and the other team just hid in their base and camped.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I went back and gave Nam a try again, first game I got into a guy on the other team went 79/2 :/ Sat not spawning watching his bullet streams switching targets so fast it looked like he was shooting at 4 people at the sametime. Tried another server, but theres almost 0 Core Servers for Conquest in the US, but every game I was in, one team controlled al lthe flags, and the other team just hid in their base and camped.



You should Nam with me.  It is much more brutal.


----------



## REAYTH (Apr 26, 2011)

yes, you can go prone in nam default key is z


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2011)

REAYTH said:


> yes, you can go prone in nam default key is z



Oh man I thought you were doing yoga. You know "The laying gook".


----------



## REAYTH (Apr 26, 2011)

that yoga move is called (The Dick in the Dirt)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You should Nam with me.  It is much more brutal.



The maps are too small, and almost no servers with the setup I like. And way to many campers, only thing I do enjoy is being able to actually damage helis with a gun, also didn't realize how easy it is to pilot those choppers, they turn on a dime, but I guess they also get shot down by tanks so easily.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The maps are too small, and almost no servers with the setup I like. And way to many campers, only thing I do enjoy is being able to actually damage helis with a gun, also didn't realize how easy it is to pilot those choppers, they turn on a dime, but I guess they also get shot down by tanks so easily.



I turn games in Nam into brutal gun fights.  Or at least that how it always ends up.  I am sure choppers were around, but we mostly ignored them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> So I went back and gave Nam a try again, first game I got into a guy on the other team went 79/2 :/ Sat not spawning watching his bullet streams switching targets so fast it looked like he was shooting at 4 people at the sametime. Tried another server, but theres almost 0 Core Servers for Conquest in the US, but every game I was in, one team controlled al lthe flags, and the other team just hid in their base and camped.



TheZe Operation Hastings Fast Respawn. Generally legit, cool players and I see the same folks often. Sometimes one side dominates and the other can't get out of spawn but that seems to be more the maps not that server with a constant stacking.

Highway I gotta get you on my in game list. I thought I was really the only one left in this thread who still played Nam.

And yeah the choppers do get shot down by tanks easily. Hitting the spinning rotor blade causes damage (as it would in real life) so the surface area for hits can be pretty big too depending on how it's positioned relative to you. One of the reasons I love it compared to vanilla. That, the PPSh and the tunes.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I turn games in Nam into brutal gun fights.  Or at least that how it always ends up.  I am sure choppers were around, but we mostly ignored them.



Most servers we are in turns to that


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 26, 2011)

Me and Reayth have'n some fun


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 28, 2011)

*RPG vs Apache*

Hey Mt. Alex did you see me blow that Helicopter out of the sky with the RPG tonight. 
You were right above me. That was sweet. I think I have only done that like 3 times.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 28, 2011)

I sure did.  That's a good feeling.  Even better, he deserved it!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2011)

PLayed against this guy Modernwarefarell swear he was cheating killing me left and right each round taking full clips from my AN94 + 40mm shotgun at point blank and wouldnt die, but no matter the case hacker or not my knife still found his head 3 times that round.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 28, 2011)

What's the story behind the zoom bug?  

Sometimes I'll right click into scope mode, it zooms in fine, but then will zoom back out to x1 power with the crosshairs/iron sights still there.  Clicking out and back in again fixes it, but it can be a real pain.  It may happen 2 or three times a day.  I have seen others complain about it in the chat window.

Any clues?

ETA:  Good deal, crazy.  I've seen that dude around.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 28, 2011)

Crazy. That post doesn't help my ego issues.


----------



## Black Haru (Apr 28, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> What's the story behind the zoom bug?
> 
> Sometimes I'll right click into scope mode, it zooms in fine, but then will zoom back out to x1 power with the crosshairs/iron sights still there.  Clicking out and back in again fixes it, but it can be a real pain.  It may happen 2 or three times a day.  I have seen others complain about it in the chat window.
> 
> ...



that dude was NOT legit. we were all in agreement.

him and one other guy were pretty blatantly hacking.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Crazy. That post doesn't help my ego issues.



whatever man. your ego is nothing. NOTHING.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> whatever man. your ego is nothing. NOTHING.



put me, Erocker and themailman78 in the same room and watch as gravitational fields warp around our egos. world goverments have vowed to never, ever let us meet.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> put me, Erocker and themailman78 in the same room and watch as gravitational fields warp around our egos. world goverments have vowed to never, ever let us meet.



They fade with time there is hope


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2011)

finally got my self a copy of Bad Company 2 for pc after all those years i started to get bored with BF2 and the mods so I needed a great shooter till BF3 comes out.

my name is -TecVi-snuif09 ingame maybe I will see some of you in game =D


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 28, 2011)

On the sand up against the ship in Atacama and I see an enemy AT coming. Got him in my Gustav scope and wait...wait...fire but he takes an opportune turn right towards me. I see I am going to miss him with my Hot Carl and he's almost up on me so I toss a 'nade and then * from the slighty higher sand drift up against the ship I am able to Ninja jump right over him still on the AT avoiding the Road Kill!* He jumps off the bike and turns towards me but I quickly am able to switch to my G3 and mow him down!

I start to cackle to myself with a feeling of victorious badassery when I am killed by the grenade I threw less than 5 seconds earlier.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 28, 2011)

Classic BF irony. Love it. 

Oasis Conquest. Whenever this round loads people always rush Bravo with the vehicles. Since I'm whoring C4 to get plat I now rush to the entrance of Bravo and toss some C4 on the ground. While still standing on the road to look like an easy roadkill the enemy will try to hit me 99% of the time. They get close. I pop the charge and their vehicle flies over my head. 

Not as good as your story but it's consistently effective.


----------



## burtram (Apr 28, 2011)

Going to leave the game on the main screen, logged in, while I go out to lunch and whatnot. Feel free to send friend adds, for those who aren't already on my list, since the game has such a wonderful and convenient way to add friends. Game name: CGS_Burt


----------



## snuif09 (Apr 28, 2011)

edit just kept my name to a simple snuif09 =)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's not just the gameplay mechanics and elements that are so great and make such moments possible but also the map design and detail too. They didn't *need* to include the sand drift up against the ship. Could have been a simple oversight I probably wouldn't have noticed or missed. But they did and it can *matter* as my story shows. Such nuances are not only realistic but adds to the complexity of the game by changing up the equation, so to speak, in subtle but effective ways. Had the ground been flat I woulda gotten nailed. And obviously that particular spot is also great tank cover etc.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah, it's not just the gameplay mechanics and elements that are so great and make such moments possible but also the map design and detail too. They didn't *need* to include the sand drift up against the ship. Could have been a simple oversight I probably wouldn't have noticed or missed. But they did and it can *matter* as my story shows. Such nuances are not only realistic but adds to the complexity of the game by changing up the equation, so to speak, in subtle but effective ways. Had the ground been flat I woulda gotten nailed. And obviously that particular spot is also great tank cover etc.



It's also a great spot to get the tank tilted up from the US side have a better chance to hit Russian choppers.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah ha.

Yeah I sure wish I hadn't thrown that gren. It was more unconscious reflex than anything. I also wish dude had been in knifing range when he jumped off the Quad.


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 28, 2011)

My buddie's Dad always told me to wish in one hand and shit in the other.  See which one fills up quicker?


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 29, 2011)

Well Bama didn't have a good day with weather yesterday, but they tore the draft up tonight. 
4 guy's in the first round. Wow !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 29, 2011)

that my friend was *TMI* *T*o *M*uch* I*nformation


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 29, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Have you every read a porno book. My Mom was good friends with a 300 lb woman in Cali and that almost sounded like one of her books.
> Don't get me wrong she was a good writer, she got my dick hard.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> that my friend was *TMI* *T*o *M*uch* I*nformation



I think when your that age it is worth a "little" victory party


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Classic BF irony. Love it.
> 
> Oasis Conquest. Whenever this round loads people always rush Bravo with the vehicles. Since I'm whoring C4 to get plat I now rush to the entrance of Bravo and toss some C4 on the ground. While still standing on the road to look like an easy roadkill the enemy will try to hit me 99% of the time. They get close. I pop the charge and their vehicle flies over my head.
> 
> Not as good as your story but it's consistently effective.



I'm surprised you make it there with time to C4, people always head to B instantly. Thats why I like to drive my Humvee up there and park it sideways in the entrance, that way they can't drive in, then I shoot them as they walk around my vehicle, makes me giggle.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 29, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I think when your that age it is worth a "little" victory party



 !  Actually it was 35 years ago. If the wind blew that's all it took


Classic BF irony. Love it.



garyinhere said:


> Oasis Conquest. Whenever this round loads people always rush Bravo with the vehicles. Since I'm whoring C4 to get plat I now rush to the entrance of Bravo and toss some C4 on the ground. While still standing on the road to look like an easy roadkill the enemy will try to hit me 99% of the time. They get close. I pop the charge and their vehicle flies over my head.
> 
> Not as good as your story but it's consistently effective.



May have to try that one.


----------



## burtram (Apr 29, 2011)

So yesterday I did something I never do with engineer, I put the Acog scope and Magnum bullets on my SMG, instead of the explosives bonuses.....

It turned out to be really fun, I ended up defending C for a long time, as they would not give up trying to take it.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 29, 2011)

burtram said:


> So yesterday I did something I never do with engineer, I put the Acog scope and Magnum bullets on my SMG, instead of the explosives bonuses.....
> 
> It turned out to be really fun, I ended up defending C for a long time, as they would not give up trying to take it.
> 
> ...



SMGs are almost too good when used with Magnum. The UMP doesnt even need a scope to dominate since it feels like BC2 just lands the rounds on target for you. Just load magnum + extra ammo and you'll have 120 rounds when its only 3-8 rounds/kill.

I have plat on the ump with less shots fired and higher accuracy than any other automatic weapon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 29, 2011)

I tried the scope for a bit too on Alex's advice but it really threw me off. Never play Recon either so just not at all used to a zoom when I hit right mouse.


----------



## burtram (Apr 29, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> SMGs are almost too good when used with Magnum. The UMP doesnt even need a scope to dominate since it feels like BC2 just lands the rounds on target for you. Just load magnum + extra ammo and you'll have 120 rounds when its only 3-8 rounds/kill.
> 
> I have plat on the ump with less shots fired and higher accuracy than any other automatic weapon.



I did that too on the next round. I couldn't believe how effective it was. I am definitely going to try it again with my favorite SMG, the UZI (magnum + extra ammo, since I love its iron sights). What I may end up doing, is making my specat kit, the anti personnel kit, and the standard one, my anti vehicle kit; depending on the map and vehicle usages.


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey I just went to Can you run it to check BFBC2 and my system shows as only having 751 MB of video ram. 
It used to show like 1200 or some crap like that. WTH !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2011)

burtram said:


> So yesterday I did something I never do with engineer, I put the Acog scope and Magnum bullets on my SMG, instead of the explosives bonuses.....



I always use Mag Ammo, for almost anything, use to not use it on LMG's, but then they got nerfed. Though I try and take extra explosive ammo over a scope.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> I have plat on the ump with less shots fired and higher accuracy than any other automatic weapon.



It's weird, now that I check my stats of best LMG vs best SMG, My PKM takes .2 more bullets to kill a target, but my kills with a PKM are 68 an hour and my kills with a UMP are 36 an hour... such a large difference.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 1, 2011)

Man seems every server i go to either has hit detection issues or if hit detection is good the teams fucking SUCK!
9 vs 13 i carried my team we lost towards the end but damn if i didnt try to pull a win that round. of the 9 only 4 including myself were actually worth a god damn. This is when you know your team is shit 

15 vs 15
9 vs 13 active
4 of 9 are actually trying. only 1 player on enemy team truly sucked being 0/12

so 4 vs 12 lol still was a fairly close match till the end.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 3, 2011)

This round was longer than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 3, 2011)

Good round tonight. Atacama my best map by far. And I'm no pilot, even the UAV. Occasional gunner. Two of those deaths from a lame auto-kill "protection zone" that must extend at least 25 feet outside of uncaps.

















Oh and a funny one from yesterday. Sweet WW2-style camo!  It didn't fall off for like another 30 seconds.


----------



## bbmarley (May 3, 2011)

any have fix for crash to desktop crap what i keep getting?its getting really annoying i cant finish a round without game crash to desktop multiple times.

things i have already tried from google searching with no luck.
change dx settings .. tried 9 /10 /11 .
delete bc2 folder in my documents.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 3, 2011)

Run a manual DX11 update.  If that does not work, reinstall the game.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2011)

*good game with lots of rape and hacks*







Good times.....beat him in insults. Got him to admit to being a twink as well as riding the short bus and me takin his mom.....    Good times.







Seriously? 99 kills?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

not hard to get 100 kills on a 500+ ticket server, or higher many servers are 750-1000 tickets from  what im finding.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 3, 2011)

He would get more kills if he were using something other than Recon.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

yea that to lol

Do you play recon?

Do you want more kills per round?

Then do I have the kit for you just equip this here M95 with a red dot scope for those Oasis matches and a 4x scope for those medium maps you cant go wrong


*note i cannot and will not be held liable for your shitty skills and lack of score direct all complaints at my invisible lawyer who will just give you the finger silently*


----------



## MT Alex (May 3, 2011)

Doesn't seem very hackey to me.  It's not like he's rocking a 5 K/D or anything.  The top player on your team had 88, so it's not like 99 is some ungodly number.  While playing this game I have only seen a handful of hackers, but I have seen a ton of really good players.


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2011)

Why does my screen black out when playing?? Drivers are up to date, its not a heat issue?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea that to lol
> 
> Do you play recon?
> 
> ...



That was Recon with red dot. No, the problem was the guys were using recon kits with SVU and were head shotting like no body's business. They also shot through walls and took an arty strike and 4 people shooting them before they died. ask CjSteel.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

Thats when you just stfu and knife them like i did ModernWarefarell a few posts back couldnt kill him with any gun but my knife to his skull worked every time


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Thats when you just stfu and knife them like i did ModernWarefarell a few posts back couldnt kill him with any gun but my knife to his skull worked every time



and i did knife droponics. but after that he didnt let me get close enough again.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 3, 2011)

Bow said:


> Why does my screen black out when playing?? Drivers are up to date, its not a heat issue?



Driver bug related to crossfire. Sucks doesn't it? The only good thing, for me anyway, is that it's pretty intermittent and rare and that it goes away as quickly as it suddenly appeared. Hopefully fixed soon.


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Driver bug related to crossfire. Sucks doesn't it? The only good thing, for me anyway, is that it's pretty intermittent and rare and that it goes away as quickly as it suddenly appears. Hopefully fixed soon.



And always at the wrong time


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 3, 2011)

I've been pretty lucky in that regard too so far but yeah it's a killer (literally) if it happens during a firefight or when trying to fly etc.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

see thats weird because i dont get the black screen bug, i get giant omg wtf slowdown to 1fps for like 10 seconds then shoots back up to 120-130fps avg and i continue on my way lol


----------



## kid41212003 (May 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> see thats weird because i dont get the black screen bug, i get giant omg wtf slowdown to 1fps for like 10 seconds then shoots back up to 120-130fps avg and i continue on my way lol



It must be your eyes.


----------



## Bow (May 3, 2011)

Not enough beer....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 3, 2011)

Me and Marine just played against an insane guy, we each knifed him once, but I looked up his stats after. I mean great players have 200+ score per minute, I've maybe seen a handfull of people who are barely over 250, I've been there, but it's dropped. This guy is freaking almost 370, I have never ever seen a guy over 300 SPM. But he has a ton of hours, 882 at that. He really didn't seem legitimate, neither did his Clan members, but then again their team had 2 groups of 4 from different clans and it was me and marine + some pugs. Either way, check these stats out...







by comparison here is my stats






Oh and we were calcing this before Ace Pins per Hour. I think Highway had .88, I had .83, Trip at .78, no one here was over 1.0, this guys at 2.9 a freaking hour, on average I think I play 4 rounds an hour, so he Aces 75% of his games or so...


----------



## boise49ers (May 3, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> It must be your eyes.


EYE ! I am the only one who can joke about that !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> It must be your eyes.



I wish most likely i just need a fresh windows install mines extremely cluttered now and full of garbage that a fresh install would fix, but with a new build so close at hand, i cant be bothered to rebuild.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 3, 2011)

why cant i see the TPU server when i search for it?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 3, 2011)

TPU server is dead has been for a long time

we all friend each other on BC2 and use that or the TPU teamspeak to hook up and start gaming.


----------



## ERazer (May 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why cant i see the TPU server when i search for it?



+1, is it close?


----------



## Conti027 (May 3, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> TPU server is dead has been for a long time
> 
> we all friend each other on BC2 and use that or the TPU teamspeak to hook up and start gaming.


what is the TPU teamspeak address?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why cant i see the TPU server when i search for it?



I was running it but no one used it. So I stopped.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2011)

Conti027 said:


> what is the TPU teamspeak address?





(FIH) The Don said:


> why cant i see the TPU server when i search for it?



Teamspeak info (current)
208.100.9.178
port: 4302

password: winchester 

thats the info you need to get shit done


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 4, 2011)

Was SNiiPE'ing a bit today with my GOL (already got plat on the m95) 

16 Head Shot kill streak and 19-0 to end the round


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, I wish I was good at no scoping, but Recon kit is just not my bag.


----------



## boise49ers (May 4, 2011)

*Wow*

I played a half round last night and was lagging so bad I couldn't make one kill. People would Pop up right in front of me out of no where. Finally went to medic and got a little accomplished. Still got so aggrevating I quit. It was squad death match too so I was more of a hinderance then help. If it isn't that I get kicked for to high of a ping. Has any one else been having network issue's as of late ? This started right after I made my latest build. I know I have heard it has to be my ISP, but the timing is just to strange.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

Yesterday was a pretty crappy BC2 day, but today I been rowing through the corpses, Usas + extended clip + C4 is stupid, never ever played that combo before, but I just wreck with it.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 4, 2011)

Yeah man, I've been rocking the usas-12 with the extended clip and ammo on medic class lately and it can be soooo overpowered. I'll have to give it a go on recon.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> This started right after I made my latest build. I know I have heard it has to be my ISP, but the timing is just to strange.



Did you reinstall Windows after all?


----------



## REAYTH (May 4, 2011)

whats going on in here ?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 4, 2011)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Yeah man, I've been rocking the usas-12 with the extended clip and ammo on medic class lately and it can be soooo overpowered. I'll have to give it a go on recon.



Yeah, I normally play on Euro servers with Marineborn, and I never been fond of the auto shottys, the 1 shot shottys can be fun, but with 225 latency it's really noticeable, I don't have issues with bullets, but the buckshot just his horribly off. But he told me to give the extended clip a shot with the Usas, and it's just retarded, makes me feel like if I keep using it I will all together forget how to aim.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2011)

The USAS is a beast in the right hands and even for noobs it's bound to get a few kills (crazy  )


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 4, 2011)

screw you Triptex lol my kill / death average is moving up average lately has been a 1.35 and climbing and i dont even use the USAS, i use Saiga 20k mofo, same clip size semi auto if you click fast enough it fires faster and has higher damage per shot then USAS. USAS is good for noobs that cant time there shots and have alot of oh shit moments where full auto is good for them.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 4, 2011)

40mm SGN is where it's at. Now I'm on the F2000 + Mag + 40mm SGN + extra 40mm rounds.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I have people on my in game buddy list and find them that way instead of TS. A good method if you can get it populated, obviously, esp if you're like me and don't use a mic at all.  It was a little bit of a pain esp with the kinda hit-or-miss invites and I had to post a few times to get most names. In fact, they are all still back there somewhere in this thread
> 
> Damn saw MT Alex fire up BC2 at 10:30 my time last night. Often I have already played for awhile by then and am kinda spent on it (and in general).


I don't use a mic and I have incoming voice chat disabled in the options.  

I can play this game for hours on end, extremely addicting.  I've run into TPU members after massively long game sessions at all hours.



1Kurgan1 said:


> This clan isn't not very active, we don't do scrims, just a bunch of guys who like hardware getting together and playing when we can. Stereotyping us isn't all that cool.


TPU is not a clan in the same sense as you see most other clans in-game.  A lot of other clans aren't organized tightly either, so you aren't alone.  I like reading the latest on PC tech myself, hence my registering for the forums here.  The GPU reviews are the best here IMO.  TPU hasn't spammed noob rage against me yet in-game and I've run into several members on the servers.  Congrats.

I played the leader on the BFBC2 leaderboards, hard to kill and he had a 4/1 K/D ratio close to every round.  Tried to get his tags but he knew I was after him and would run to cover every time I got near him.  Got into a massive flame war in the chat box with his clan mates but he stayed out of it.  He is in the s3^ clan IIRC.

No scoping with recon rifles is an artform.

Glad I platted all my SPECACT kits already.

Mines are nice to use, actually get a lot more kills with them per a round than using a launcher.  Will be cool working towards plat with those.

I have to use the rapid reload shotties per the wretched hit detection.  Pisses me off when people one hit kill me @ full health with the 870 MCS or similiar shotties from many many meters away and it takes me 3 head shots about 1-5 meters away.  870 type shotties will be hell to plat for me.

Try one of the 5000 tix Heavy Metal servers if you want a massive score at the end of the round.  I'm plat in all vehicle types, so I prefer to blow them up rather than spam them on the vehicle maps at this stage.  I'm one of the better helo pilots, so I won't hesitate to jump in one if I see a use for it.  Same with a tank.  Can't wait to practice jets in BF3.

I suspect BFBC2 with all DLC will be on sale this week on Steam during the week long EA, sale.  If you don't already have it, watch Steam this week.  I would be surprised if Vietnam and SPECACT didn't go on sale with BFBC2 at last.  This is about the time when I believed the DLC would be on sale at last but man did I get a massive amount of gameplay out of the DLC already.  Getting BFBC2 for about $5 was really really sweet.  Probably will be that price this week again.  I don't have inside info, that is my educated guess.

Never knew I would play this game to 50 and beyond.  Still a ton to accomplish in this game past 50.  I still pause and take in this game, how nice it looks and sounds on my PC.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> screw you Triptex lol my kill / death average is moving up average lately has been a 1.35 and climbing and i dont even use the USAS, i use Saiga 20k mofo, same clip size semi auto if you click fast enough it fires faster and has higher damage per shot then USAS. USAS is good for noobs that cant time there shots and have alot of oh shit moments where full auto is good for them.


Saiga and USAS have precisely the same stats, including rate of fire.  Split second difference in reload time, USAS being fully auto, and the different gun images are literally the only differences.  Everyone uses Saiga over USAS cuz of the bar being slightly longer in game.  I'll plat Saiga when I get to it.  Have my hands full plating the Vietnam weaps as well.

My K/D ratio was in the toilet when I was grinding for the insignias, especially the 100 M-COM stations (dear lord that was suicide on a grand scale), but has been climbing non-stop since I earned them all.  I will be @ 1/1 if I stick with it.



TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> 40mm SGN is where it's at. Now I'm on the F2000 + Mag + 40mm SGN + extra 40mm rounds.


Can't wait to plat 40mm shotty so I can go back to 40mm nades which are already plat.  Hitting someone at long distance with 40mm nades either in default BFBC2 or Vietnam is freaking epic.  My record for most kills with one 40mm nade is 3 and that occured in Vietnam.

F2000 will be the last assault rifle I plat in default BFBC2 for a reason.  Correction: It will be the second to last assault rifle I plat, everyone's favorite for no justifiable reason whatsoever will be my last.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 4, 2011)

Quick question. Do shotguns with slug rounds have bullet drop? I seem to be hitting people pretty well with those slugs at a distance.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 4, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Quick question. Do shotguns with slug rounds have bullet drop? I seem to be hitting people pretty well with those slugs at a distance.


All bullet types have bullet drop in this game.  Any type of projectile at all in this game has bullet drop.  Tracer darts are the only projectile that has almost no bullet drop.  Pisses me off people 1-hit killing me at full health and at long range without slugs in their shotties.


----------



## CjStaal (May 4, 2011)

Hey whoever wants, hop on the teamspeak and join in on the BF:BC2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> screw you Triptex lol my kill / death average is moving up average lately has been a 1.35 and climbing and i dont even use the USAS, i use Saiga 20k mofo, same clip size semi auto if you click fast enough it fires faster and has higher damage per shot then USAS. USAS is good for noobs that cant time there shots and have alot of oh shit moments where full auto is good for them.



Pretty sure they have the same stats. But something about the Usas and just holding it down on a group of huddle up people makes my day. I have to change my playstyle with that gun, I'm normally midranged, but that gun I get right in the shit, and just go ape on people.



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Quick question. Do shotguns with slug rounds have bullet drop? I seem to be hitting people pretty well with those slugs at a distance.



Nope, equip slugs, they didn't do trajectory for buckshot, so slugs do have it either. If you get good they are an insane sniper rifle.



T3kl0rd said:


> All bullet types have bullet drop in this game.  Any type of projectile at all in this game has bullet drop.  Tracer darts are the only projectile that has almost no bullet drop.  Pisses me off people 1-hit killing me at full health and at long range without slugs in their shotties.



Nope, Slugs have no drop, it's one of those widely known secrets. No sound in this video, but watch the range and how he doesnt even aim up to account for drop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKQ48maiBo0


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2011)

either way ive used shotguns extensively with about 101 hrs spent using just shotguns,

Saiga has far better results in game for me, in most situations im in its the better gun. then the USAS,

and correct slugs have 0 drop

slugs + magnum = 1 hitter quiter long range if you good if your not good you can use a saiga 20k or USAS with slugs + magnum find a nice spot and pick ppl off as well.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nope, Slugs have no drop, it's one of those widely known secrets.


I've used slugs once or twice max hence my not mentioning them as having no bullet drop.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> Saiga has far better results in game for me, in most situations im in its the better gun. then the USAS


They've had the exact same stats since the game was released.  I'm equally proficient with both.  I'm working on platting USAS first cuz it is nicer to fire and forget and not press the left mouse button repeatedly.

Not a fan of shotties per the detestable hit detection.  I'm stuck with them if I want all 75 plats unfortunately.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2011)

well i look at my stats and overall i play far better with a saiga then i do a USAS 12, amd yea hit detection has always been terrible theres alot of reasons that compound the problem and make it worse

example

actualy 3D model of a soldier vs First person view, say someones in a window shooting out on his screen his gun clears on yours it dosent basically what matters is the 1st person view the 3d soldier you see is just a general target even at close range i have to hit the very crown of there heat to get a heatshot to register, as far as spotty hit detection thats due to the latency checker, that tries to even out the gameplay aka make it smooth and in that regard it works but in making things smooth it screws with hit detection. overall just a pain in the ass and it will continue with BF3 as well.


----------



## Black Haru (May 5, 2011)

saiga and USAS do have different damage, but the difference is negligible in-game.






slugs are murder at any range.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2011)

nah slugs dont hit as hard at close range ive noticed it fairly often  that even at close range aka 25-30 feet a shotgun with no slugs the spread still has the shots miss on a few but overall hits harder then a slug round, that said slug rounds have better change for a headshot = death. slugs tend to be more effective per shot after about 35-40feet.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 5, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> saiga and USAS do have different damage, but the difference is negligible in-game.


Already mentioned the bar differential.  It isn't accurate.  I'm basing my statements off the most recent data available and necessary.


----------



## catnipkiller (May 5, 2011)

how can i make this game run dx10? i want to see what the diff in fps will be.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 5, 2011)

in the configuration files in the documents folder or w.e find BC2 folder go into config settings look for DX version and set it to 9 10 11 or auto


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2011)

Slugs at close range seem to do tons of damage, but it doesn't feel like it's any greater than a well placed buckshot round.



T3kl0rd said:


> I've used slugs once or twice max hence my not mentioning them as having no bullet drop.



Thats all he was asking about was slugs, and you said all projectiles have bullet drop


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 5, 2011)

Yeah you guys confused me at first. Yes there is drop, no there isn't! 

It definitely didn't feel like slugs did and I knew about the tracers. 

Thanks though! I'll be playing this weekend again probably shottying it up with some slugs


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Yeah you guys confused me at first. Yes there is drop, no there isn't!
> 
> It definitely didn't feel like slugs did and I knew about the tracers.
> 
> Thanks though! I'll be playing this weekend again probably shottying it up with some slugs



There isn't, only one person said yes.


----------



## Bow (May 5, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Teamspeak info (current)
> 208.100.9.178
> port: 4302
> 
> password: winchester



Name:
General Nonsense Teamspeak Server

is this correct for TPU???


----------



## cadaveca (May 5, 2011)

Yes, it is. AT least, it has been, I've been busy last couple of weeks and haven't been on much.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 5, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> All bullet types have bullet drop in this game.  Any type of projectile at all in this game has bullet drop.  Tracer darts are the only projectile that has almost no bullet drop...





T3kl0rd said:


> I've used slugs once or twice max hence my not mentioning them as having no bullet drop.





1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats all he was asking about was slugs, and you said all projectiles have bullet drop





1Kurgan1 said:


> There isn't, only one person said yes.



All projectiles *DO* have bullet drop except for tracer darts and shotty slugs.  I only mentioned the tracer darts lacking bullet drop per not using the slugs often enough to recall if they have bullet drop or not.  I already pointed that out before you did.  Just tested slugs myself in game and no, they have no bullet drop.  That video doesn't convince me, he is too close.  End of discussion.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 5, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> All projectiles *DO* have bullet drop except for tracer darts and shotty slugs.  I only mentioned the tracer darts lacking bullet drop per not using the slugs often enough to recall if they have bullet drop or not.  I already pointed that out before you did.  Just tested slugs myself in game and no, they have no bullet drop.  That video doesn't convince me, he is too close.  End of discussion.



And he was asking specifically about shot gun slugs and you responded to it, he wasn't asking about any other type of projectiles, its known they all drop. And a slug is a projectile. I'm not sure what the issue is, he asked about slugs, you responded and said all projectiles (which he was only asking about slugs, so if you didn't mean those no point in responding). I knew different so I tossed up a correction, end of story.


----------



## Marineborn (May 5, 2011)

no projectiles in games have drop, they just tell you that, the only projectiles in game that have drop are the rocks i pick off the ground and throw, GO ahead and argue all you want i know im right and theres no way to prove me wrong and if you wanna do the research your just wasting your time and typing cause im not gonna read what you say anyhow


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> GO ahead and argue all you want i know im right and theres no way to prove me wrong and if you wanna do the research your just wasting your time and typing cause im not gonna read what you say anyhow



Classic MarineBorn right there. More bullheaded than a woman.


----------



## Bow (May 6, 2011)




----------



## boise49ers (May 6, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> no projectiles in games have drop, they just tell you that, the only projectiles in game that have drop are the rocks i pick off the ground and throw, GO ahead and argue all you want i know im right and theres no way to prove me wrong and if you wanna do the research your just wasting your time and typing cause im not gonna read what you say anyhow


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (May 6, 2011)

Wow I didn't mean to start a big debate in here. Sorry everyone!


----------



## MT Alex (May 6, 2011)

Got kicked from a few good games tonight, while I was in line for the ace pin.  My PB is royally fuckered.  I emptied my Temp folder, uninstalled it, reinstalled, ran pbsetup, and still kept getting the same runaround.  Balls.







ETA:  After poking around in google, seems like this is a new and widespread problem.  Apparently there was an update today around 4pm that has jacked some things up.  Bugger.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 6, 2011)

No surprise on the update, been noticing some really fishy shit the last 2 days. Marine was sitting on the side of the enemys spawn in a bush (behind a building) as Recon (yeah prob shouldn't have been there). Had not moved, had not shot anyone, no one had spawned there. I'm sitting looking at his icon on my screen from A and I tell him an Abrams is headed out of their base. But it barely moves, turns the barrel left shoots the wall and kills him. Was an Assault guy, with no motion mines and Marine had not shot, moved, or done anything else.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Got kicked from a few good games tonight, while I was in line for the ace pin.  My PB is royally fuckered.  I emptied my Temp folder, uninstalled it, reinstalled, ran pbsetup, and still kept getting the same runaround.  Balls.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110506/Untitled.jpg
> 
> ETA:  After poking around in google, seems like this is a new and widespread problem.  Apparently there was an update today around 4pm that has jacked some things up.  Bugger.



Did you try my workarounds?


----------



## boise49ers (May 6, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Got kicked from a few good games tonight, while I was in line for the ace pin.  My PB is royally fuckered.  I emptied my Temp folder, uninstalled it, reinstalled, ran pbsetup, and still kept getting the same runaround.  Balls.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110506/Untitled.jpg
> 
> ETA:  After poking around in google, seems like this is a new and widespread problem.  Apparently there was an update today around 4pm that has jacked some things up.  Bugger.



I'm assuming a steam update. I played last night 
with no problems, but I don't run through steam on BFBC2.


----------



## MT Alex (May 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Did you try my workarounds?



Sure did.  I'm off to the worthless armpit of the state, Billings for the weekend, so hopefully when I get back it will have fixed itself.  Looks like it's something on PB's side.  Fucking Billings.  Seven hour drive to ugly, stinky, no trees, redneck, shitball cocksucker town.


----------



## Black Haru (May 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No surprise on the update, been noticing some really fishy shit the last 2 days. Marine was sitting on the side of the enemys spawn in a bush (behind a building) as Recon (yeah prob shouldn't have been there). Had not moved, had not shot anyone, no one had spawned there. I'm sitting looking at his icon on my screen from A and I tell him an Abrams is headed out of their base. But it barely moves, turns the barrel left shoots the wall and kills him. Was an Assault guy, with no motion mines and Marine had not shot, moved, or done anything else.



yeah, lot of wallers lately. also, a few aimbots as well. 

I had an issue with steam, but it went away when I logged out and then back in.

tengo, willdabeast, and I were in a server last night that had the most retarded team balance I have ever seen. it would switch the highest scoring players to one team, then when the other team started to empty out, it would switch them all back. it would auto-balance me 3-5 times in a round.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 6, 2011)

Looks like there may be some new PB issues:

http://www.reddit.com/r/badcompany2/comments/h5bxg/experiencing_new_punkbuster_update_problems/

Though I didn't have any issues last night...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 6, 2011)

I just wanted to post this.


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 7, 2011)

I finally got more kills than deaths after a year of trying to improve from an awesome KDR of .54  

I bet I would better off though if I learned how to play as a squad rather than run n gun or snipe.


----------



## whitrzac (May 7, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> I finally got more kills than deaths after a year of trying to improve from an awesome KDR of .54
> 
> I bet I would better off though if I learned how to play as a squad rather than run n gun or snipe.



no because (nearly)nobody plays as a squad...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2011)

i play as a squad when its TPU members, 

my score and k/d improves dramatically when going from pure public servers to say 2x TPU members in the same squad as me.

and i started at .29 k/d worked my way up to 1.10


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i play as a squad when its TPU members,
> 
> my score and k/d improves dramatically when going from pure public servers to say 2x TPU members in the same squad as me.
> 
> and i started at .29 k/d worked my way up to 1.10



Your welcome.  I on the other hand went from 1.51 to 1.32 helping Crazy.


----------



## bbmarley (May 7, 2011)

what is TPU server i did search for TPU and [TPU] no results


----------



## dank1983man420 (May 7, 2011)

We dont have one anymore

I wanted to rent one so we could mod the damn thing ourselves, but there wasn't too much interest in the last one .  I probably would name it [TPU]I smell like Weed and hooker spit server       ......or something like that


----------



## Black Haru (May 7, 2011)

best way to get together is through the TS.


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Your welcome.  I on the other hand went from 1.51 to 1.32 helping Crazy.


 And if I'm around he's totally screwed


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 7, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Your welcome.  I on the other hand went from 1.51 to 1.32 helping Crazy.



dont blame that shit on me you game more then me like 2x as much as me meaning 50% of the time your helping my ass 50% your on your own meaning your K/D should break even mofo, lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 7, 2011)

I just want to point out, the 50% of the time he plays solo he would need to do greater than his average by a lot to break even


----------



## boise49ers (May 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont blame that shit on me you game more then me like 2x as much as me meaning 50% of the time your helping my ass 50% your on your own meaning your K/D should break even mofo, lol



Yeah MOFO ! Glad I don't have to worry about K/D. I just played a round of COD 4 and totally made those guys look stupid. I even quit before I got score I was so bored. Good to know I can rule on that game. I do a hella lot better on BO then BFBC2 too, but I rather have a more realistic game that is about working together then that run around BS. Craz and Hiway we should team up Saturday night just for one or two rounds of COD4 just for S&G's !


----------



## Scrizz (May 7, 2011)

lol can't w8 till BF3


----------



## Black Haru (May 8, 2011)

so I was browsing my stats and...







and






wut?


also, just so you know...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 8, 2011)

I know it's a bit late in the game (no pun!) to be asking about this but I recently had a game wherein I could have had multiple instances of multiple kills if only I had my Gustav up instead of my G3. Why is there no fast switch to other weapons besides pistol and rifle? You have bindable options for both "gadgets" too. Hopefully I'm just missing something but I don't think so...


----------



## Black Haru (May 8, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I know it's a bit late in the game (no pun!) to be asking about this but I recently had a game wherein I could have had multiple instances of multiple kills if only I had my Gustav up instead of my G3. Why is there no fast switch to other weapons besides pistol and rifle? You have bindable options for both "gadgets" too. Hopefully I'm just missing something but I don't think so...



um... I don't know what stock bindings are, but I have 3 as rifle, 2 as pistol, 1 as support gadget (spot ball, med pack, drill, ammo box) and 4 as main gadget.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 8, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> And he was asking specifically about shot gun slugs and you responded to it, he wasn't asking about any other type of projectiles, its known they all drop. And a slug is a projectile. I'm not sure what the issue is, he asked about slugs, you responded and said all projectiles (which he was only asking about slugs, so if you didn't mean those no point in responding). I knew different so I tossed up a correction, end of story.


I stated all projectiles have bullet drop except tracer darts to end any debate not realizing slugs had drop as well per not using them often.  You fail to grasp the finality of my first response despite it's incompleteness.

As predicted, BFBC2 w/all DLC is about $20 on Steam if you haven't picked it up already for the next 24 hours appox.  I got a massive amount of gameplay from the DLC, so no big loss there for me.

I wish Crysis ran on quads so it could run at least as well as BFBC2.  Probably would run better per not having destructible environments.  Crysis MP is like Halo, Battlefield, and Counter Strike: Source combined.

@1Kurgan1 I saw your post on the XFire forums about not getting XFire in-game with DX10 Crysis Steam version.  I have it working fully in DX10 with all 3 games of Crysis Maximum Edition Steam version.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 8, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont blame that shit on me you game more then me like 2x as much as me meaning 50% of the time your helping my ass 50% your on your own meaning your K/D should break even mofo, lol



It ok. I rather have someone I know watching my back than a high k/d. It took a lot of hiding and sniper work to have that k/d. It also took a lot of losing.

Here is a stat my win/lose was 1.25 at first. Last I checked it was 1.85.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 8, 2011)

yea my W/L record isnt bad 1.37 overall but i got shit luck when it comes to a server putting my on a team, usually im against TPU members if theres a bunch of us, and in general if alone i get the shit team lol. still ill take my 1.37 its not terrible. What i like to see is the fact my W/L ratio is increasing in step with my K/D

i also cant complain to much as  K/D avg for the last 5 months as been 1.50 on the dot.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> um... I don't know what stock bindings are, but I have 3 as rifle, 2 as pistol, 1 as support gadget (spot ball, med pack, drill, ammo box) and 4 as main gadget.



Well I looked and only saw pistol, rifle, gadget 1 and gadget 2...?


----------



## Black Haru (May 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I looked and only saw pistol, rifle, gadget 1 and gadget 2...?



yeah, gustav is a gadget (can't remember if it's 1 or 2 though) put new bindings on and see where you end up. I did mine the way I did so that primary is closest to my middle finger (fastest switch) ans pistol and main gadget are on adjacent to that. and support gadget is farthest. (least combat related)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 9, 2011)

Ah that makes sense and I shoulda known. Thanks.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea my W/L record isnt bad 1.37 overall but i got shit luck when it comes to a server putting my on a team, usually im against TPU members if theres a bunch of us, and in general if alone i get the shit team lol. still ill take my 1.37 its not terrible. What i like to see is the fact my W/L ratio is increasing in step with my K/D


W/L ratio is close to being out of an individual's control, especially if you play on full servers and your team stands around in uncap cuz they are scared they will get shot in a video game.  2nd highest ranking player on the leaderboards has 1.18 W/L ratio to illustrate my point.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 9, 2011)

Just bought BC2 and Vietnam expansion on steam sale, have i left it to late to start playing?


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> so I was browsing my stats and...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/Capture101.jpg
> 
> ...


Each one of those are on one level each only.  I hopped in the truck so it would show on my stats and I killed with the stationary grenade launcher which isn't easy.





Black Haru said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110507/Capture103.jpg


If roadkill detection wasn't so deplorable, I would have a lot more.  I go straight through people half the time.

I blew up an attack helo with landmines the other day.  Actually, the helo blew up my landmines.  It was funny because they were talking a lot of trash to me and then they go and fly right into my landmines, LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Radi_SVK (May 9, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Just bought BC2 and Vietnam expansion on steam sale, have i left it to late to start playing?



Naah,I don think so.Anyways,I believe that even after BF3 launch,there will be still a lot of people playing BFBC2.and you still got like a half year,or even more till BF3 launch,in that time you should be high level,if you play regularly.I play about a half year now,not every day,but sometimes a lot and Im lvl 40.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 9, 2011)

Ya its still worth playing  I personally just needed a bit of a break after getting to lvl 30 pretty much playing a cpl hours every day.  Playing HomeFront atm, but servers are kinda empty and I feel the need to achieve more weapons stars in BC2  so i may play a bit today


----------



## Black Haru (May 9, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Each one of those are on one level each only.  I hopped in the truck so it would show on my stats and I killed with the stationary grenade launcher which isn't easy.If roadkill detection wasn't so deplorable, I would have a lot more.  I go straight through people half the time.
> 
> I blew up an attack helo with landmines the other day.  Actually, the helo blew up my landmines.  It was funny because they were talking a lot of trash to me and then they go and fly right into my landmines, LOLOLOLOL.



hit detection was improved in one of the patches (I don't know this for a fact, I just know it's a lot easier to road kill than it used to be)

one thing I would say, avoid quad bikes, they tend to only do partial damage.


----------



## boise49ers (May 9, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> hit detection was improved in one of the patches (I don't know this for a fact, I just know it's a lot easier to road kill than it used to be)
> 
> one thing I would say, avoid quad bikes, they tend to only do partial damage.



Easy to jump over too !


----------



## MT Alex (May 9, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Each one of those are on one level each only.  I hopped in the truck so it would show on my stats and I killed with the stationary grenade launcher which isn't easy.If roadkill detection wasn't so deplorable, I would have a lot more.  I go straight through people half the time.



Which level is the truck on?


----------



## burtram (May 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Which level is the truck on?



Cold Front, Rush mode.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 9, 2011)

So, I just got a 245m headshot with buckshot, and from the Usas at that.








T3kl0rd said:


> I stated all projectiles have bullet drop except tracer darts to end any debate not realizing slugs had drop as well per not using them often.  You fail to grasp the finality of my first response despite it's incompleteness.



And you seem to not understand that the guy you were responding to was not asking about tracers, or bullets, he was specifically asking about slugs, I could careless if you state where the end comes though. If you asked about Humvee speed and I told you Apache speed, that wouldn't make much sense now would it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 10, 2011)

In the worlds of Borderlands, "Sniper Rifles are for chumps."


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2011)

get your ass on TS3 highway we got noobs to kill damn it.


----------



## MT Alex (May 10, 2011)

Lost the ace in the last couple of seconds.  Good game though, and we still won.  I love it when you flank the defenders in a rush game, then just start dropping them like Sergeant York.  Plug 'em like wild turkeys.

I also like the fact that when you get the lame Specact skins, you can get new stars for old guns.  I haven't used the UMP-45 since I platted it.  It's a nice change from the G3.  The G3 has defined my game since the optics patch, so I always feel a bit guilty and lonesome when I don't use it.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> hit detection was improved in one of the patches (I don't know this for a fact, I just know it's a lot easier to road kill than it used to be)
> 
> one thing I would say, avoid quad bikes, they tend to only do partial damage.


It's easier to road kill for yourself because you have been practicing and understand when and when it won't work effectively.

Never been hit for partial damage from a quad.  Have about the same success rate with a quad as the CAV J.



1Kurgan1 said:


> So, I just got a 245m headshot with buckshot, and from the Usas at that.
> 
> And you seem to not understand that the guy you were responding to was not asking about tracers, or bullets, he was specifically asking about slugs, I could careless if you state where the end comes though. If you asked about Humvee speed and I told you Apache speed, that wouldn't make much sense now would it.


People with good pings get away with this stuff.

It reads you are arguing with me for the sake of arguing with me.  Already stated my initial response was all encompassing to end all debate and answer all questions related to bullet drop despite forgetting slugs.  I would have mentioned any other form of projectile lacking bullet drop if that was the case.  Your vehicle speed example is irrelevant unless mentioning Apache speed somehow answers all questions related to vehicle speed including Humvee speed. LOLOLOLOLOL



MT Alex said:


> Lost the ace in the last couple of seconds.  Good game though, and we still won.  I love it when you flank the defenders in a rush game, then just start dropping them like Sergeant York.  Plug 'em like wild turkeys.
> 
> I also like the fact that when you get the lame Specact skins, you can get new stars for old guns.  I haven't used the UMP-45 since I platted it.  It's a nice change from the G3.  The G3 has defined my game since the optics patch, so I always feel a bit guilty and lonesome when I don't use it.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110510/2011-05-09_00001.jpg


I C U found the leader of the scoreboards.  Looks like he left his clan, no clan tags.  He isn't going to let you take the ace pin, he was going to outscore you no matter what, even if he waited until the last few seconds.

You need SPECACT to earn all 75 plat.  Overwhelming majority of people playing this game aren't even attempting that but I like knowing I can reach that goal if I play this game long enough.

Mentioning playing this game long enough, I saw a 50 close to myself on the leaderboards with a .49 K/D ratio.  Proof that anyone can reach 50 if you play long enough to score 5.5 million points.  Most people that die that much give up much sooner.  It's a lot harder getting my K/D ratio to 1/1 now that all my vehicle plats are earned.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> People with good pings get away with this stuff.
> 
> It reads you are arguing with me for the sake of arguing with me.  Already stated my initial response was all encompassing to end all debate and answer all questions related to bullet drop despite forgetting slugs.  I would have mentioned any other form of projectile lacking bullet drop if that was the case.  Your vehicle speed example is irrelevant unless mentioning Apache speed somehow answers all questions related to vehicle speed including Humvee speed. LOLOLOLOLOL



Ping won't change buckshot to allow that kinda shot, I most likely hit someone at 0% lie in the head and got very lucky.

But sitll he was only asking about slugs, you responded about everything else which people know all bullets drops, like saying the sky is blue. I honestly won't stop responding, because I see you post in here every other month and you do this everytime. You didn't have to respond at all, I wasn't saying you were wrong, or making fun of you, I was informing the guy that you didn't give the information to that he asked for.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Ping won't change buckshot to allow that kinda shot, I most likely hit someone at 0% lie in the head and got very lucky.
> 
> But sitll he was only asking about slugs, you responded about everything else which people know all bullets drops, like saying the sky is blue. I honestly won't stop responding, because I see you post in here every other month and you do this everytime. You didn't have to respond at all, I wasn't saying you were wrong, or making fun of you, I was informing the guy that you didn't give the information to that he asked for.


Ping sure as hell helps hit detection.  I check people's ping that hit me from long range with standard shotty rounds and it is always low.

You presume everyone knows all bullets drop but my educated guess is a majority of people playing this game don't know 100% which bullets drop and which don't.  Shotty slugs are a type of bullet a.k.a. projectile and they have no bullet drop so your statement you just now made is not accurate.  I already stated I neglected to mention shotty slugs having no bullet drop.  I don't see a basis for your retort when my statement was intended to directly answer his question and any and all other questions related to bullet drop.  There was nothing vague or misleading about it, you are being argumentative.

What am I posting every other month that I do everytime?  I'm doing my best to give 100% accurate advice and recount accurately my actual game play experiences, IDK what you are talking about.  Am I not allowed to post in your thread?   Is this the no T3kl0rds allowed thread?  If I earn more plats than you, can I post in your thread pretty please?  Oh wait, I already did that!  LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Black Haru (May 10, 2011)

how much ping affects the hit registry seems largely subjective to different machines. I find that ping affects me long before it affects most others (although not before it affects crazy) I suspect this is related to me gaming on wireless.

had some awesome rounds last night, raised my K/D in a single server, which is pretty impressive. then went to join on crazy, my ping was low but it lagged as bad as any foreign server, ruberbanding everywhere. needless to say, teams were also stacked, with all of the servers clan on one side (along with crazy and triptex) and a bunch of low level pubbers on the other. it was sad sad rape. (not that I didn't pull 14/9 in the last part of the game)


----------



## MT Alex (May 10, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I C U found the leader of the scoreboards.  Looks like he left his clan, no clan tags.  He isn't going to let you take the ace pin, he was going to outscore you no matter what, even if he waited until the last few seconds.



I never would have known, had you not brought that to my attention.  Jeepers, the guy has 40,810,880 points, with a K/D of 3.15, SPM of 261.  2,863 Ace pins.  I'm not even sure I've' played that many total games.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

Just had some great rounds with a friend, Trip jumped in for 2 and we just owned.












T3kl0rd said:


> Ping sure as hell helps hit detection.  I check people's ping that hit me from long range with standard shotty rounds and it is always low.



I didn't say it didn't effect hit detection, obviously it does. I'm saying that it was more luck that buckshot would hit someone that low of health in the head at that range, than it was ping, odds are they weren't even my target, just standing behind someone I was shooting at. The only real difference I notice with ping is the 1 shot shottys are useless, anything else I don't really have an issue, and I live in Minnesota and play 90% of my BC2 time on Euro servers.



T3kl0rd said:


> What am I posting every other month that I do everytime?  I'm doing my best to give 100% accurate advice and recount accurately my actual game play experiences, IDK what you are talking about.



Thats fantastic, the more help the better. But he specifically asked for slug information, not other info, I seen you didn't answer him, so I added that slugs do not have drop, since they are a projectile and you said ALL projectiles have it (and you did not exclude slugs at that time because you didn't know, which I would assume would mean you grouped them in as dropping projectiles). Once again, I'm not trying to call you out on anything, I was just adding to your post to help you and the other guy out, so you knew that slugs don't have drop.



T3kl0rd said:


> Am I not allowed to post in your thread?   Is this the no T3kl0rds allowed thread?  If I earn more plats than you, can I post in your thread pretty please?  Oh wait, I already did that!  LOLOLOLOLOLOL



No one is bragging about medals, or stats, but check my Aces, and every other stat on the list, I probably beat you, if you want to throw around epeen. If you post something that gives false advice, or don't answer someones question, anyone here will try and help them if they know the answer. You don't have the quote them after and argue that you know it, they weren't insulting you, just helping everyone out.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> No one is bragging about medals, or stats, but check my Aces, and every other stat on the list, I probably beat you, if you want to throw around epeen. If you post something that gives false advice, or don't answer someones question, anyone here will try and help them if they know the answer. You don't have the quote them after and argue that you know it, they weren't insulting you, just helping everyone out.



lol kurgan i beat him you smoke him that simple when it comes to epeen, so thats just 

Overall skill lvl

T3klord =318 
Crazyeyesreaper = 515
Kurgan = 602

Score per minute

T3klord = 178
Crazyeyesreaper = 181
Kurgan = 230


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 10, 2011)

Ok I am back on active duty.  What did I miss?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok I am back on active duty.  What did I miss?



You missed this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gDfq2vxyXk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 11, 2011)

Someone enlightment me.  The TS is down or did it move?  Whats up?

Back to business as usual.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2011)

Anyone have a backup TS we can use?



TheLaughingMan said:


> Someone enlightment me.  The TS is down or did it move?  Whats up?
> 
> Back to business as usual.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/541767472383290010/35BC43C854272DBAD16DA50CA3EB925A7C2E62DE/



We came back from 60 pts down to win that round.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 11, 2011)

erocker forgot to pay or something i dont know it is down tho and with the TS3 thread closed for stupidity ive no idea what the case is but what i can say is im pretty pissed harus server was more stable lasted longer and had less issues then the TPU server did,


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 11, 2011)

Gimmie a sec on the TS server


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 11, 2011)

New Server good for 3 months is:

	techpowerup.clants.net
Port:9224

There are a couple of addons to install for TS in the Lobby File Manager. Please install the sound pack and the BC2 Theme. 

How to Install BC2 Theme:

    Extract the ZIP archive
    Copy the "gfx" and "styles" folders into your TeamSpeak 3 Client install dir
    Choose the theme under Options -> Design

How to Install

To install the Jon St. John Sound Pack for your TeamSpeak 3 Client, simply copy the folder called "duke" into the "sounds" directory of your TeamSpeak 3 Client installation path.

Example Windows:
C:\Program Files\TeamSpeak 3 Client\sounds

Example Linux:
/path/to/applications/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/sounds

Now you should be able to select the sound pack under Options -> Settings -> Notifications.

There are also a couple of Windows Gadgets for both TS and BC2. The BC2 one shows all your stats and Rank and such. The TS one shows who is on TS etc.

Have Fun Cheers!


----------



## burtram (May 11, 2011)

One of the rounds i played with triptex, was so dumb, i felt like it was me and trip vs the other team. though, he left not too long into game, i almost followed, but one guy on their team was pissing me off, so i stayed and targeted him. came out ace, even though we lost, very badly. Made me happy that i nudged ace out from that guy on the other team, he was really getting on my nerves, lol.


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 11, 2011)

twitter.com/Battlefield: "Battlefield Facts: 128 326 800 Dogtags have been taken across all three platforms! #BFBC2"


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> erocker forgot to pay or something i dont know it is down tho and with the TS3 thread closed for stupidity ive no idea what the case is but what i can say is im pretty pissed harus server was more stable lasted longer and had less issues then the TPU server did,



You can read the thread to see why he closed it.  He may open it back up later, who knows.

This is not a stability issue, its not like the server dies daily.


----------



## cadaveca (May 11, 2011)

There was no need for the TS server without me. 

The stability problem would be how stable my time is, and how much I can be there. I do not have the time for TS = no TS.




J/K.

As if. Erocker paid out of his own pocket for many months of server time, maybe some contribution from the other users could have kept it alive. KRD has ya'all covered.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Ok I am back on active duty.  What did I miss?



In MT Alex news he damn near won the Ace Pin away from the present head of the PC leaderboard and then in a fun round last night I managed to knife him right in the face.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 11, 2011)

Good day for TPU, poor highway was on other team solo most of the games.


















And I lost a bet with Crazy, so I pad to PP him the money for a double cheese burger, lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 11, 2011)

lol these are the days im glad i get put on the SHIT team totally worth it for a burger man


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 11, 2011)

Ill be off work around 9PM CST.
I will try to play tonight too!
Hope to see you on TS! ^_^


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 11, 2011)

Forgot one.


----------



## Marineborn (May 11, 2011)

lol thats the game i was holding ace pin and my ping went to 999 and the server kicked me and i had to come back in,,,trying to make me look bad you sons a bitch, lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol these are the days im glad i get put on the SHIT team totally worth it for a burger man



What was the bet?


----------



## MT Alex (May 12, 2011)

What the hell kind of burger can you get for $1.10?  Extra value junk?  Hell, a good burger is $7-8, and then you need a beer to go with it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 12, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> What the hell kind of burger can you get for $1.10?  Extra value junk?  Hell, a good burger is $7-8, and then you need a beer to go with it.



Jr. bacon Cheese Burger from Wendy's or Cheese burger from Dairy Queen are good options at $1.10. Then you get a shake to go with it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2011)

theres also the Whopper Jr,

and the BK stacker with bacon *single patty + bacon = $1

Mc Double

Jr Bacon cheeseburger as mentioned above from wendy's

theres also Dairy Queen,

or i could go to the local Burger Joint and get a Bacon Deluxe for $1 cause i get a discount woot


----------



## MT Alex (May 12, 2011)

I saw another name I liked, tonight:  (HN)Brown_cow
That's clever


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> lol thats the game i was holding ace pin and my ping went to 999 and the server kicked me and i had to come back in,,,trying to make me look bad you sons a bitch, lol



Sorry I don't take screens monitoring when you DC noob, just screen caps at end of round QQ more 



MT Alex said:


> What the hell kind of burger can you get for $1.10?  Extra value junk?  Hell, a good burger is $7-8, and then you need a beer to go with it.



Bet was for a double cheeseburger, not to feed a family


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2011)

Well played a round with Kurgan and Ufgy then they quit i stayed a few more rounds the next rounds were Rush and i carried my shitty fucking team almost to victory but in the last part of the map they all turned sniper and we lost cause there morons.

My score compared to my team says all that needs to be said.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, guess it was a good time to split.


----------



## Lionheart (May 12, 2011)

I miss this game already, any HD 6900 users getting any crashes in this game??


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2011)

No crashes here, multiple systems.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2011)

lol trollin


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2011)

lol Triptex my score is still better in theory your score is 2x the next guy in line on your team. my score is but you got ace. bah wish i had been in that round probably would have done alright myself. and upped my score some more.


----------



## Marineborn (May 12, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> lol trollin
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110512/BFBC2Game 2011-05-12 15-05-41-50.jpg



lol your monster, look at all that skill in that server *whistles*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2011)

I know right both teams were shit in case. its why i wish i was there  the team i faced was damn good last night. damn bastards wouldnt roll over and die for me.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 12, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> lol your monster, look at all that skill in that server *whistles*



Ive never been told to eat so much dick in my gaming history. I was flying most of the time.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 12, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> lol trollin



TRIP that is totally Stat Padding. LOL. You're good and running against a bunch of noobs. 

Actually I have seen a lot of this lately in this thread. Are you guys now just finding the noobiest rooms you can to get that ace pin and up your K/D? Good Idea!

I am  about 100K away from LVL 50! What a looong lvl that has been.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 12, 2011)

no no noob rooms for me look at the enemy team i faced if those are noobs id hate to run into vets lol.


----------



## boise49ers (May 13, 2011)

ELMER FUDD walk thwhoo !
http://www.ign.com/videos/2010/10/0...ifficulty-13-chapter-3-dry-by-futuramaforlife


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 13, 2011)

TS is back up.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 13, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> techpowerup.clants.net
> Port:9224




it's been up Laughingman. 


Eh, I just took it down as the other one seems to be up. Would have been nice to tell me before I dropped 30 on a server. Thank God they refunded it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> TRIP that is totally Stat Padding. LOL. You're good and running against a bunch of noobs.
> 
> Actually I have seen a lot of this lately in this thread. Are you guys now just finding the noobiest rooms you can to get that ace pin and up your K/D? Good Idea!
> 
> I am  about 100K away from LVL 50! What a looong lvl that has been.



We don't really play clan matches, I jump into random rooms all the time. I've got a bunch of screen caps from this week at like 7+ KDR while having over 20 kills, even while running without anyone else from TPU. I got booted from a server yesterday for using C4 on infantry, there was 5 people from the Clan that owned the server, all on one team, and they were good, one guy was 9/1, our team was all pugs except me and Marine, so I started destroying them with Usas + C4 and they booted me even though they clan stacked.


----------



## caleb (May 13, 2011)

New thread name : "Enlarge your penis with BC2 score screens".
Really low to post score screens from public games.
Go play some clanwars on a ladder,get to top 10 and then show screens from matches.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2011)

caleb said:


> New thread name : "Enlarge your penis with BC2 score screens".
> Really low to post score screens from public games.
> Go play some clanwars on a ladder,get to top 10 and then show screens from matches.



Really low? What am I making fun of your dead grand mother? Step off your high horse and join us sometime, always nice to see people who never play with us try and take shots, welcome to the clubhouse! Maybe if we had more people that showed up for the few scrims we set, we could have a real clan, but I have been there, and sure didn't ever see you there. Till then, we play where we can, when we can, we have fun, talk about the game, and post when we have great rounds, don't understand why that offends you so much.


----------



## caleb (May 13, 2011)

TPU TS is mostly made of US peeps so there are two issues : lag and timezone.
Used to fallow blackharu but I don't see him on anymore (or maybe he removed me from his friends list).

Offend me ? :X


----------



## Marineborn (May 13, 2011)

Im offended get out!!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 13, 2011)

caleb said:


> TPU TS is mostly made of US peeps so there are two issues : lag and timezone.
> Used to fallow blackharu but I don't see him on anymore (or maybe he removed me from his friends list).
> 
> Offend me ? :X



I play on Euro servers most of the time and I'm in the US and don't have any real lag issues. Timezone matters, but shear numbers matter also, theres a handful here that play a lot, but not even enough to keep an actual TPU server up.

I may have been a bit snappy, but we don't have enough to even make a clan. And if you need to play in clan matches to be allowed to post screens, then I guess I might as well quit BC2.


----------



## Marineborn (May 13, 2011)

caleb said:


> New thread name : "Enlarge your penis with BC2 score screens".
> Really low to post score screens from public games.
> Go play some clanwars on a ladder,get to top 10 and then show screens from matches.



i usta play for a proffesional clan back in the day TFS. the final stand ever heard of them and also PHaze2 ever heard of them, clanwars are boring. i like these days to go pubbing, ladders are boring. 

dont have time to waste with clans, i got a life a job, and a wife,

and if my penis was any larger, i would die from lack of blood to my brain

lol


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 13, 2011)

So I came across a thought last night while playing and it has to do with spawning. I was playing and doing well, not awful by any means, but it seemed like every time I died for a solid 5 or 6 maps it was to someone who had just plopped down out of thin air on their squad mate. This gets really ***ing annoying after the 20th time and I thought back to BF2

IIRC Didnt BF2 have a "you cant spawn on this squad mate, he is in battle" message of sorts? I remember almost vivdly there being something like that, but I cant be sure.

Any way... WHY the heck didnt they implement this into BC2!!?? last time I checked firefights dont consist of people engaging and then having 3 other magically appear behind them guns blazing, and its just foolish to have a good well planned attack on a position foiled because of some shmoe who appeared out of thin air behind the guy you are firing on or worse behind you all together in close combat situations.

EDIT: And yeah I do realize that bf2 had more conquest flags in relatively closer proximity in most cases but still the point stands...


----------



## horik (May 13, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I miss this game already, any HD 6900 users getting any crashes in this game??



Me,i have read some posts saying that crashes could occur on systems with Realtek sound devices so i disabled it from device manager,but crashes continued,i have no idea of what the cause could be,there are lots of people with this problem.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 13, 2011)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> So I came across a thought last night while playing and it has to do with spawning. I was playing and doing well, not awful by any means, but it seemed like every time I died for a solid 5 or 6 maps it was to someone who had just plopped down out of thin air on their squad mate. This gets really ***ing annoying after the 20th time and I thought back to BF2
> 
> IIRC Didnt BF2 have a "you cant spawn on this squad mate, he is in battle" message of sorts? I remember almost vivdly there being something like that, but I cant be sure.
> 
> ...



hey....get back to your mod lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 13, 2011)

horik said:


> Me,i have read some posts saying that crashes could occur on systems with Realtek sound devices so i disabled it from device manager,but crashes continued,i have no idea of what the cause could be,there are lots of people with this problem.



I use a Realtek audio device and I don't have this issue.  When my system was crashing, it was because i turned off paging files and would run out of memory.  I also had an issue with hard lock crashes, which was solved by bringing my GPU overclock down from 850 to 825 on the core.  BC2 was the only game I was playing graphically intense enough to trigger the crash.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Maybe if we had more people that showed up for the few scrims we set, we could have a real clan, but I have been there, and sure didn't ever see you there.



I have played many matches with a lot of the people on here and you a couple times. So I think I am in the "I can talk shit" category. LOL.

I would really enjoy playing a scrim with you all. I would even change my clan tag for that battle. 

70K'ish from LVL50!! Then I get to play what I want. So tired of having to play weapons I don't like just to gain stars. Although I have found some really nice weapon combo's that I wouldn't have used. But man do I miss my AN94/M16/SVU.


----------



## whitrzac (May 13, 2011)

ea servers=down...

I was playing 5min ago and now I can't log on....


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (May 13, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> TRIP that is totally Stat Padding. LOL. You're good and running against a bunch of noobs.
> 
> Actually I have seen a lot of this lately in this thread. Are you guys now just finding the noobiest rooms you can to get that ace pin and up your K/D? Good Idea!
> 
> I am  about 100K away from LVL 50! What a looong lvl that has been.



I really didnt do much in that game I posted. Just flew around and repaired my chopper. If anything I helped them learn how to focus resources to take out choppers without tracer darts. It was one round then I left. At noon on a thursday its tought to find a decent servers that isnt all noobs. 

I looked back at a few of the screenshots posted here. I dont think it's been a trend to noob stomp here. There is usually a good portion of noobs in every server so it's almost impossible to find an even matched round that consists of all lvl 45+ players. Also, people usually rage quit before the round ends so the final screenshots do really show who was playing in that game. 

As for screenshots to "enlarge our penises".... wtf are you smoking Caleb?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 13, 2011)

If anyone wants to try a scrim I can set one up with the MIA Clan guys as I used to roll with them and sometimes still do for kicks and fun. We just need to let them know a week in advance. Pick a time through like a poll and let me know.


----------



## burtram (May 13, 2011)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> So I came across a thought last night while playing and it has to do with spawning. I was playing and doing well, not awful by any means, but it seemed like every time I died for a solid 5 or 6 maps it was to someone who had just plopped down out of thin air on their squad mate. This gets really ***ing annoying after the 20th time and I thought back to BF2
> 
> IIRC Didnt BF2 have a "you cant spawn on this squad mate, he is in battle" message of sorts? I remember almost vivdly there being something like that, but I cant be sure.
> 
> ...




I just realized, you were on the opposing team, for a long time yesterday, I had no idea you were part of TPU. There were a lot of fun matches yesterday.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 13, 2011)

burtram said:


> I just realized, you were on the opposing team, for a long time yesterday, I had no idea you were part of TPU. There were a lot of fun matches yesterday.



Haha, yeah we were duking it out for a while. Definitely some solid matches played.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 13, 2011)

Sniipe I don't think that's the case  about the "in battle" spawn block (though tbh I have not played a whole lot of vanilla BF2 just Forgotten Hope 2) but iirc you could only spawn in the field on the squad commander? Or some shit like that.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 13, 2011)

even so just squad commander they could not be in combat, they had to be outside combat in a relatively safe spot for a person to spawn.


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2011)

Suffered some admin abuse lol he apparently didn't like what weapon i was using to kill him repeatedly (CG) so he kicked me I came back in and asked that's what he said that I had no skill so i finished the last half of the round with the UMP here's my score... he was Alcoholism on the other team.


----------



## Gas2100 (May 14, 2011)

ggs gary 

my SS from the game after you left:


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## Gas2100 (May 14, 2011)

after you left the admin tried to ask us wher you went then left himself..seems he missed you too much :/


----------



## garyinhere (May 14, 2011)

Gas2100 said:


> after you left the admin tried to ask us wher you went then left himself..seems he missed you too much :/



yea i don't get it he even told me good kill once then i guess got frustrated later and kicked me... oh well turned out alright at least he didn't continue to kick/ban me


----------



## burtram (May 14, 2011)

Had a strange occurrence, the crosshair of the acog scope sticking out in front of the scope, while i was running around...


----------



## Conti027 (May 14, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> If anyone wants to try a scrim I can set one up with the MIA Clan guys as I used to roll with them and sometimes still do for kicks and fun. We just need to let them know a week in advance. Pick a time through like a poll and let me know.



I use to play with them a lot back in my BF2142 days


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 14, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I have played many matches with a lot of the people on here and you a couple times. So I think I am in the "I can talk shit" category. LOL.
> 
> I would really enjoy playing a scrim with you all. I would even change my clan tag for that battle.
> 
> 70K'ish from LVL50!! Then I get to play what I want. So tired of having to play weapons I don't like just to gain stars. Although I have found some really nice weapon combo's that I wouldn't have used. But man do I miss my AN94/M16/SVU.



Anyone I have seen join us in some games is fine by me, just grinds my gears to hear people insult us and tell us to play clan matches when they haven't helped us try and assemble a clan.


----------



## boise49ers (May 14, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> i usta play for a proffesional clan back in the day TFS. the final stand ever heard of them and also PHaze2 ever heard of them, clanwars are boring. i like these days to go pubbing, ladders are boring.
> 
> dont have time to waste with clans, i got a life a job, and a wife,
> 
> ...



You do know what it means when some one actually brags about a Large penis don't you ?
We'll just call you Tiny Marine for now on


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2011)

*Ts*

I'm not hooking up on the new TS. Any one else having problems ?


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2011)

The TPU server is still up. It was only down for one day.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> The TPU server is still up. It was only down for one day.



It was down for a few days for me.  I updated TS and couldn't connect until 2 days ago.


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2011)

Don't know why. For me it was one day, teamspeak screwed up the credit card info somehow.


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> don't know why. For me it was one day, teamspeak screwed up the credit card info somehow.


the old one with winchester ?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 15, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> it's been up Laughingman.
> 
> 
> Eh, I just took it down as the other one seems to be up. Would have been nice to tell me before I dropped 30 on a server. Thank God they refunded it.





boise49ers said:


> the old one with winchester ?



Idaho I took it down.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 15, 2011)

Had some fun with Death Gary and Reayth and Idaho


----------



## boise49ers (May 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> The TPU server is still up. It was only down for one day.



GIVE ME ALL THE UPDATED INFO  Please


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 15, 2011)

Its exactly the same as before.  Just now the TS3 voice sucks.


----------



## Marineborn (May 15, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You do know what it means when some one actually brags about a Large penis don't you ?
> We'll just call you Tiny Marine for now on



hahahahha nice, i was just responding to the whole you cant post screenshots unless its clanwars thing which i thought was stupid and it irratated me,


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Had some fun with Death Gary and Reayth and Idaho



Yeah I popped for awhile and you popped me a couple times  You (guys) seem to love Oasis which for some reason I usually kinda suck at as you saw first hand so I moved on.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 15, 2011)

meh it was a all map server you should have stayed soon as you left the map changed to atacama, then whatever that jungle one is cant remember the for the life of me.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 18, 2011)

I am now officially ready for BF3. Nothing else to do in this game except collect platinum... Maybe get my K/D to 1.6.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I am now officially ready for BF3. Nothing else to do in this game except collect platinum... Maybe get my K/D to 1.6.



I just play for fun, have since the beginning, only unlocks I wanted were weapons I liked, levels and other things just came as they did, I plat what I enjoy and haven't gone out of my way to change that. I play RPG's (and MMO's) to advance in level and get new gear + other junk, I play FPs to vent and just have some fun.


----------



## boise49ers (May 18, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> hahahahha nice, i was just responding to the whole you cant post screenshots unless its clanwars thing which i thought was stupid and it irratated me,


Yeah I read back a page and I seen that. Shit regardless if it is clan or not I'm gonna get my ass handed to me. Had some really weird crap happen last night. I was suspecting I had made some kills but it didn't give me the kill. Then on Laguna Presa I think it was I had a guy in a Canyon all by himself dropped on top of him and just blew him to pieces killing him. No one else anywhere near us. So I check just to see if it gave me the kill, NOPE ! I had like 5 kills I thought I had never count. Mt Alex I think was on the opposing team. Has anyone else ever had that happen? This happened with no beer in me. Highway told me to just make sure I have alcohol in me next time and it'll all be good  Guess that means I just won't give a shit then


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2011)

Yesterday me, marine, and highway seen some pretty fishy crap happening, hopefully PB updates sometime soon.


----------



## boise49ers (May 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yesterday me, marine, and highway seen some pretty fishy crap happening, hopefully PB updates sometime soon.


Yeah highway told me about the one guy he unloaded 
everything on and he didn't die until you spawned and killed him. 
The thing with mine is I watch them die, but I don't get the kill. There 
is a little rubber banding when it happens , but not real bad. When you
have a K/D like mine every kill  needs to count 
Just wondering how Mt.Alex's acted. We are in 
pretty close proximity of each other.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (May 18, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I just play for fun, have since the beginning, only unlocks I wanted were weapons I liked, levels and other things just came as they did, I plat what I enjoy and haven't gone out of my way to change that. I play RPG's (and MMO's) to advance in level and get new gear + other junk, I play FPs to vent and just have some fun.



I play for fun as well, if I didn't enjoy the game I wouldn't have spent almost 500hrs on it. Crazy when you think about that, just how many hours we all have spent on this game. Amazingly I don't really regret it. Was a good time. I just tend to be goal driven in all my games. Now that I'm 50th have enjoyed going back to the weapons I love. 

Played several games last night and had a lot of fun with the AN94, SVU and XM8+CG.


----------



## MT Alex (May 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Just wondering how Mt.Alex's acted. We are in
> pretty close proximity of each other.



Mine worked fine on that map, all of my kills seemed to register fine.  I saw you, but you joined a full squad.  The map before you joined, Harvest Day, I did unload on a guy like Highway was talking about, jumped in the ditch between D and C and unloaded a full clip and he didn't die.  Weird.  Weird with your kills not showing either, I'll have to pay more attention.  I also very rarely get any rubber banding.


----------



## Scrizz (May 19, 2011)

i'm playing more Vietnam


----------



## Black Haru (May 19, 2011)

some good rounds with tengo tonight.












lots of points with the tank.


----------



## boise49ers (May 19, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> some good rounds with tengo tonight.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110519/BFBC2Game 2011-05-18 22-14-55-19.jpg
> 
> ...



No way Tango in a tank  Couldn't of been Oasis map too could it ? 
I have to say I do like the one guy's name "Chimpanzer". Pretty Funny !


----------



## caleb (May 19, 2011)

Looks like a helo to me. 
EDIT: ahh didn't notice the below img text


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 19, 2011)

Yeah somethings going on I think lately. But thats fine for me Im tired of this game again for now after playing tons last couple months.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 19, 2011)

Check out BF3's main competitor. ARMA 3 anyone?


----------



## Marineborn (May 19, 2011)

wth mailman you just bust into the bc2 thread and start busting out pics of arma3? lol interesting, arma games have never interested me. but i do beleive that has nothing to do with bc2, I AM ANGERED!!!!! and now must eat a cheeseburger


----------



## boise49ers (May 20, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> wth mailman you just bust into the bc2 thread and start busting out pics of arma3? lol interesting, arma games have never interested me. but i do beleive that has nothing to do with bc2, I AM ANGERED!!!!! and now must eat a cheeseburger


Yeah bad ass graphic's, but I played the demo 
on Arma II and I am not interested either. :shadedshu


----------



## Black Haru (May 20, 2011)

not to mention it wont release until several months after bf3. timing is key.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 20, 2011)

Had some fun with Haru tonight i made the entire server embarrassed when i pretty much dominated, didnt get Ace but you know who did the grunt work

JB 2.0 = chooper the entire round lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I got Arma II, and if they keep that same path, doubt it will compete, it seems ultra realistic, I like the balance BF has.


----------



## Wile E (May 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah I got Arma II, and if they keep that same path, doubt it will compete, it seems ultra realistic, I like the balance BF has.



Me too. Arma is a little too realistic.


----------



## T3kl0rd (May 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I didn't say it didn't effect hit detection, obviously it does. I'm saying that it was more luck that buckshot would hit someone that low of health in the head at that range, than it was ping, odds are they weren't even my target, just standing behind someone I was shooting at. The only real difference I notice with ping is the 1 shot shottys are useless, anything else I don't really have an issue, and I live in Minnesota and play 90% of my BC2 time on Euro servers.


When people are rubberbanding because of their connection and not the server itself, ping is an issue.  I have crazy issues with ping.  When it is high, I fall through the ground, I go through walls and doors, I warp backwards several steps over and over, I start drifting around without doing anything, on and on.  Not to say the least of the wretched hit detection of my shots.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats fantastic, the more help the better. But he specifically asked for slug information, not other info, I seen you didn't answer him, so I added that slugs do not have drop, since they are a projectile and you said ALL projectiles have it (and you did not exclude slugs at that time because you didn't know, which I would assume would mean you grouped them in as dropping projectiles). Once again, I'm not trying to call you out on anything, I was just adding to your post to help you and the other guy out, so you knew that slugs don't have drop.


I did answer him with my exuberant helpfulness as you just stated.  I wouldn't have any issue whatsoever someone responding to my question about a specific item with a broad answer that answers that specific question and any others related to that question.  I wasn't intentionally misleading anyone and I realized later that slugs do not have drop so they are like tracers in that aspect.  anywho 



1Kurgan1 said:


> No one is bragging about medals, or stats, but check my Aces, and every other stat on the list, I probably beat you, if you want to throw around epeen. If you post something that gives false advice, or don't answer someones question, anyone here will try and help them if they know the answer. You don't have the quote them after and argue that you know it, they weren't insulting you, just helping everyone out.


I've played longer than you have so chances are there is something I have better stats in.  You should think b4 you reply with such statements.  I don't consider using a weap that is already plat over and over again beating me, especially some of the weaps you use.  There are several pins I have more of than you.  You STILL don't have all your insignias.  I have way more stars from Vietnam than you, including several plat.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol kurgan i beat him you smoke him that simple when it comes to epeen, so thats just
> 
> Overall skill lvl
> 
> ...





Marineborn said:


> LOL someone just got slapped in the peepee, das funny, where am i! nevremind....my score isnt that good ONLY~~~~
> 
> Score per minute:
> 214.08
> ...


My SPM is 180 and crazyeyesreaper's is marginally more.  I dunno why he's bragging about that.  My K/D was around Idaho's or lower at one point, so all my stats can always improve.  What is this formula you use to determine skill level?  My epeen is hella big and is sure to please the eladies (and the non eladies).  Slapping my epeen makes it bigger and more powerful than b4.  It's plenty big in other games as well and is always expanding. 

You guys can keep using the same weaps long after they are plat, I like the way those plat stars look on my stat page.


----------



## Hayder_Master (May 22, 2011)

Dam im really miss this game im never play it from 45 dayes ago. I have problem that force me keep me away from my pc.


----------



## MT Alex (May 22, 2011)

Nice to see you around, Hayder

And, as usual, Ticklord shows his true colors by picking a scab that is 12 days old.  Sometimes I wish I was the type to have an ignore list.


----------



## boise49ers (May 22, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Nice to see you around, Hayder
> 
> And, as usual, Ticklord shows his true colors by picking a scab that is 12 days old.  Sometimes I wish I was the type to have an ignore list.



Well at least I'm known for something


----------



## Marineborn (May 22, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> When people are rubberbanding because of their connection and not the server itself, ping is an issue.  I have crazy issues with ping.  When it is high, I fall through the ground, I go through walls and doors, I warp backwards several steps over and over, I start drifting around without doing anything, on and on.  Not to say the least of the wretched hit detection of my shots.
> 
> I did answer him with my exuberant helpfulness as you just stated.  I wouldn't have any issue whatsoever someone responding to my question about a specific item with a broad answer that answers that specific question and any others related to that question.  I wasn't intentionally misleading anyone and I realized later that slugs do not have drop so they are like tracers in that aspect.  anywho
> 
> ...




spm under 190 is average above 200, rediculous good, i dont care about rank i dont care about KDR go to cod if you want that shit, i care about teamwork, i use my weapon cause im good at it, i dont need a shiny star for some weapon i hate, go look at my stats see how much ive picked up a sniper rifle, i push for the team, i could care less about how well my stats reflect and thats what spm reflects..*Slaps epeen around somemore*


----------



## Bow (May 23, 2011)

So did everyone have there stats reset


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 23, 2011)

yup seems the Master server had a catastrophic failure,

Spec ACT is gone
Veteran Status is gone
all weapon unlocks are gone
everything gone except your Dog Tags.


----------



## Bow (May 23, 2011)

Some basic kit items no longer work


----------



## blu3flannel (May 23, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol kurgan i beat him you smoke him that simple when it comes to epeen, so thats just
> 
> Overall skill lvl
> 
> ...



Not to brag, but...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 23, 2011)

Ye 1st day back after putting 1200+ hrs on sc2 and everything has been reset. Can't even rank up. Whatever points I earn are all for nothing. Last time this happened was when vietnam was released.

I'm sure everything will be back like last time, but was looking forward to playing today. :/


Edit:

everything is back up


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 23, 2011)

BFBC2 update.  Vet status and Specact kits now functioning from what I can see. All the guns now show up, but rank/stats still seem broken.  Whatever is wrong they seem to be fixing it now.

Also your Skill Level thing means nothing. I have played people with 800+ skill level that suck balls and guys with low 100's that would dominate servers. It tells you nothing about a player's actual skill.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 23, 2011)

Minecraft has destroyed my life. When I play BC2 now I suck like a 40 year old professional whore.


----------



## Bow (May 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Minecraft has destroyed my life. When I play BC2 now I suck like a 40 year old professional whore


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 23, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I wouldn't have any issue whatsoever someone responding to my question about a specific item with a broad answer that answers that specific question and any others related to that question.  I wasn't intentionally misleading anyone and I realized later that slugs do not have drop so they are like tracers in that aspect.



There is no problem with that, and I didn't say you were intentionally misleading anyone. But when I see mis-information, I feel I should correct it so both people know, I would expect someone to do the same for me, because knowing the wrong info can really own you in certain situations. I'm not sure what the big deal was with me correcting you, only helping you and helping the guy you responded too, and since then you keep quoting me over and over like my response was a personal attack.



T3kl0rd said:


> I've played longer than you have so chances are there is something I have better stats in.  You should think b4 you reply with such statements.  I don't consider using a weap that is already plat over and over again beating me, especially some of the weaps you use.  There are several pins I have more of than you.  You STILL don't have all your insignias.  I have way more stars from Vietnam than you, including several plat.



You have more Plats than me, I don't need to really think a ton before replying in this situation, plats don't equal skill. I'm not going to waste my time using a weapon I don't enjoy, I'm not playing the game to plat everything, I'm playing the game to have fun, not playing to bronze all weapons either, I don't need the pat on my back for having all pins/insignia's, it means nothing to me, if it does to you, thats fantastic. But as far as Pins, I'm going to do a run down here. And I'm not sure what you mean by some of the weapons I use, I rarely use M2CG, rarely noobtube, M60 is nerfed to hell, the engineer weapons aren't great killing machines, and I just started using the PKM. 

Combat Pins
1Kurgan1 - 409 Ace, 597 Gold Squad, 1169 Combat Efficiency, 444 combat Excellence 
t3kl0rd - 153 Ace, 516 Gold Squad, 503 Combat Efficiency, 186 Combat Excellence

The only one I see that you actually have a big jump on is Flag Attacker pins. But look at that massive pin difference even when I'm 140 hours less than you for those combat pins, just imagine when I have in 140 more hours, might even make up that Platinum difference. Not to mention my SPM is way higher, my KDR is way higher, my W/L ratio is way higher, my Kills Per Min way higher and my Deaths Per Min lower. I tell you what, I would gladly play anytime if you want to settle this 

And I would hope you have more Vietnam stats than me, I've played maybe 4 hours of Vietnam, don't really like the maps or the damage model.



T3kl0rd said:


> My SPM is 180 and crazyeyesreaper's is marginally more.  I dunno why he's bragging about that.  My K/D was around Idaho's or lower at one point, so all my stats can always improve.



Because crazy's stats started off horrible, his KDR was like .60 I think and he's been climbing like crazy. But he wasn't bragging, he was saying me and you are on completely different levels of play.



T3kl0rd said:


> You guys can keep using the same weaps long after they are plat, I like the way those plat stars look on my stat page.



Some people like their plats and to achieve all things they can, but lots aren't the type that go to get all trophies/achievements in a game. I prefer the way the Ace Pins and kill streak pins look on my page, having over 1000 6 kill streak pins is sexy.


----------



## boise49ers (May 24, 2011)

*Whoo !*

Glad I don't have to worry about all that BS. I play to have fun if not I certainly 
wouldn't be playing at all with my stats.  Have a beer and enjoy T3kl0rd !
Oh and remember it is just a game


----------



## Black Haru (May 24, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> the engineer weapons aren't great killing machines




my Scar-L said you were wrong, and is willing to prove it.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Some people like their plats and to achieve all things they can, but lots aren't the type that go to get all trophies/achievements in a game.



I enjoy picking up a weapon that I am not very skilled at (like the bolt action snipers) and turning it into something viable (put a 4x on it) and then plating it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 24, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Me too. Arma is a little too realistic.



I know this is a little late but, I tweaked the head-bob settings to nill so i run like Im in BC2.


----------



## cheesy999 (May 24, 2011)

i'm joining the clubhouse with the new high score





a kill to death ratio of 0.37 - impressive i know
and a win/lose of 0, having lost every game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 24, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> my Scar-L said you were wrong, and is willing to prove it.



Your Scar stats are rocking, I might have to try that. But even considering, you are at 51 kills an hour with that, where as something like the PKM I am at 71 kills an hour with. But Engineer makes up for it with other tools.

**EDIT** Interesting, my Scar stats are way up there as well, I just haven't used it much, but it's like 20 kills an hour higher than my other Engi weapons... hmmmm!



Black Haru said:


> I enjoy picking up a weapon that I am not very skilled at (like the bolt action snipers) and turning it into something viable (put a 4x on it) and then plating it.



Thats the one kit I can't stand, I just hate sniping, if I run any setup it's probably a VSS with extended ammo + magnum ammo. I don't mind Plats, but I remember racing to use my M60, even on the PS3 Beta before others unlocked it, before people knew it was godly (which got it nerfed to crap) I wanted to hold that beast in my arms and just rampage people. I leave RPG's to achievements for the most part, BC2 is my vent, I just kick back and wreck and if a weapon seems good, I start using it. I used the PP2000 for my first 350 hours of gameplay when I used Eng, but lately I been using the UMP.


----------



## blu3flannel (May 26, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I enjoy picking up a weapon that I am not very skilled at (like the bolt action snipers) and turning it into something viable (put a 4x on it) and then plating it.



That's what I did for the M24, SV-98, the GOL and now the M95. The M95 is hard to run around with though, so I'm trying the whole "camping" thing. It's not fun. :shadedshu


----------



## GullyFoyle (May 26, 2011)

I'm jumping from the green team (8800GT, huh), to the red team (6950), soon (whenever it arrives).
What are the best/most stable drivers for Bad Company 2?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 26, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I'm jumping from the green team (8800GT, huh), to the red team (6950), soon (whenever it arrives).
> What are the best/most stable drivers for Bad Company 2?



Current ones aint to bad man.


----------



## cadaveca (May 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Current ones aint to bad man.



I concur. 





Gully, I find one 2GB 6950 card perfect. My scoring drops with 2 cards, for some reason. Couple other of the TPU players say they play better with 2 cards....weird one. FPS-wise, kinda need 2 cards for full graphics features 60+ FPS consistent.


----------



## boise49ers (May 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Current ones aint to bad man.



11.5 is pretty good from what I see on my 6870. I'm thinking of getting a 6450 
for my desktop P4. It has a 5450 in it and plays all the CODs. It played BFBC2 
when I had a 5570 in it. Sold that with the Dual core I sold last year. The DDR5 
version of the 6450 should run about the same as it did.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 27, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Gully, I find one 2GB 6950 card perfect. My scoring drops with 2 cards, for some reason. Couple other of the TPU players say they play better with 2 cards....weird one. FPS-wise, kinda need 2 cards for full graphics features 60+ FPS consistent.



I think my 6950 plays the game better than my 2x 5850's played it. The max FPS is lower, but the Average and Min are higher, I played it maxed out without any real issue.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 28, 2011)

load up and move out its time to kill some bitches so lock and load soldiers its time to kick some ass.


----------



## burtram (May 28, 2011)

crud, I really want to play but don't get off work for another hour. Been having a lot of fun as engineer lately.


----------



## Black Haru (May 28, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Your Scar stats are rocking, I might have to try that. But even considering, you are at 51 kills an hour with that, where as something like the PKM I am at 71 kills an hour with. But Engineer makes up for it with other tools.
> 
> **EDIT** Interesting, my Scar stats are way up there as well, I just haven't used it much, but it's like 20 kills an hour higher than my other Engi weapons... hmmmm!
> 
> ...



scar L is secretly awesome. it's stats are really mediocre looking but when you use it, it is somehow boss. the best I could ever figure is that it has tight spread. you just hit what you want, not messin around.

I enjoy one shot kills, but I just cannot snipe.



blu3flannel said:


> That's what I did for the M24, SV-98, the GOL and now the M95. The M95 is hard to run around with though, so I'm trying the whole "camping" thing. It's not fun. :shadedshu



I love running m95 with red dot. other than GOL, it is the only other sniper I actually see myself ever platting. the way bodies drop is so satisfying it out-ways the slow reread and lower ranged accuracy.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (May 28, 2011)

This is what I play like when I don't have a mic and I can focus:


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (May 28, 2011)

yea yea you are almight and awesome but without me and tango backing you up i doubt the score would be as boss as it is lol.


----------



## boise49ers (May 28, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea yea you are almight and awesome but without me and tango backing you up i doubt the score would be as boss as it is lol.



Boss, I haven't heard that one in a long while. It was huge in the 60's 70's.
I have a grand kids BD party today, but should be doing some gaming tonight.


----------



## meran (May 28, 2011)

man i recently having problems with this game it freezes the pc every 15 minutes whats wrong with it ??please any suggestions since the pc now at stock and the same problem in only this game

looks like this Sh*t http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B84qjrrXk6A&feature=related


----------



## meran (May 28, 2011)

the most crashing game i ever had in my life looks like i need to get back to 32bit


----------



## burtram (May 28, 2011)

meran said:


> man i recently having problems with this game it freezes the pc every 15 minutes whats wrong with it ??please any suggestions since the pc now at stock and the same problem in only this game
> 
> looks like this Sh*t http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B84qjrrXk6A&feature=related



Have you tried lowering your overclocks? Since every game reacts to overclocks of either cpu and/or video card, differently. I had the same issue until I dropped my OC just a little bit on the GTX460 I had.


----------



## boise49ers (May 30, 2011)

meran said:


> the most crashing game i ever had in my life looks like i need to get back to 32bit


I wouldn't go back to 32 bit. You won't get nearly as much power out of your system if you do that. 
It is a huge advantage when it comes to gaming. I would guess it is an OC problem too. 
If I OC a little bit it makes this game hang. Shoot Metro would freeze just booting the game.
Drop to Default settings on your card and if still happens uninstall your drivers and use the 
New 11.5 if you don't already.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2011)

its been stated dozens of times across the forum 64 bit can make your system unstable if its OC'd, simply because sometimes the 64 bit parts of the chip give out before the 32. simple as that.


lower your OC slightly to get it stable, and you'll be a very happy camper. going 64 bit can solve a hell of a lot of crash to desktop issues with modern games at high res and 1GB+ video cards.


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I concur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering how others ran this game, and what FPS they got, i was getting about the same FPS with one card but got lots of input lag, but now i went with 2 4870X2's my FPS has almost doubled and it runs smooth now with settings to the max.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess no one plays BC2 anymore lame.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 3, 2011)

Im about to play right now.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been busy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

enough excuses get in game and kick some ass.. i swear its like the BC2 clubhouse is now full of pussies 

its time to get to lose the vag grow a dick and kick some ass.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> enough excuses get in game and kick some ass.. i swear its like the BC2 clubhouse is now full of pussies
> 
> its time to get to lose the vag grow a dick and kick some ass.



If all else fails try intimidation  I'm getting on a little later


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2011)

Im crashing to Desktop all of a sudden, any ideas?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Im crashing to Desktop all of a sudden, any ideas?



undo your OC?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

Well had a good couple rounds Rad Ed stopped in poor guy was always in the wrong place at the right time and i was always in the right place at the right time... sorry dude. but it was fun trying to kill you lol.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just finished playing too





Having fun with shotty's tonight.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> undo your OC?



Umm i dont have any 

All at stock settings, was running perfect a week ago, now its doing this out of no where.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Just finished playing too
> http://i52.tinypic.com/1054585.jpg
> Having fun with shotty's tonight.


Nice !


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Umm i dont have any
> 
> All at stock settings, was running perfect a week ago, now its doing this out of no where.



which system? if its all stock, i'd be checking your NB and ram temps - with your finger, not useless software sensor readings.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Umm i dont have any
> 
> All at stock settings, was running perfect a week ago, now its doing this out of no where.



Is this on your Quadfire ? Have you changed drivers ? 
Sell the two 4870x2 and buy a 6970 or 6990 
Or two 6950's


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> which system? if its all stock, i'd be checking your NB and ram temps - with your finger, not useless software sensor readings.



The main system, 4870X2 quadfire one, and ill have a look at that, i havent had issues with it b4 but ill check it out, mind you im in the game for like 1min before it happens if not less


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Is this on your Quadfire ? Have you changed drivers ?
> Sell the two 4870x2 and buy a 6970 or 6990
> Or two 6950's



Yes, and yes im running 11.2's there been great with these two cards, and naaa im getting some awesome FPS with these two cards in this game, MAX settings 120FPS


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 4, 2011)

A round from last night.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

yea that was a good round last night dominated that server.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 4, 2011)

Melvis said:


> Umm i dont have any
> 
> All at stock settings, was running perfect a week ago, now its doing this out of no where.



Try manually updating punkbuster? I had CTD problems once, and that seemed to be the cause.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea that was a good round last night dominated that server.



OK Kobe time to give the team some love ? Ego's are good , 
but don't let it suck you in to far  Hey Crazy you know I'm 
just fuckin with yuh. I was thinking about going to a 6970 HD 
before BF3 release, What do you think ? I tried to hook up tonight , but you was gone. 
Me and Montana Alex were deep in a server on Heavy Metal and it just went straight to desktop. 
Tried to go back to it and I seen he was gone too. Had a couple tyical games. about a .50 K/D , 
I dominated the low end


----------



## PhysXerror (Jun 4, 2011)

I actually have the same problem as Melvis, It happens randomly though and have gone so far as to re-install windows to no avail


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Try manually updating punkbuster? I had CTD problems once, and that seemed to be the cause.



i've never had issues caused by PB like that, but i have heard of others like you with such claims.


my PB issues were always getting kicked from servers, never causing game crashes.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 4, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> A round from last night.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110604/BFBC2Game 2011-06-02 22-14-58-09.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110604/BFBC2Game 2011-06-02 22-14-47-71.jpg



Damn near the same score


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> OK Kobe time to give the team some love ? Ego's are good ,
> but don't let it suck you in to far  Hey Crazy you know I'm
> just fuckin with yuh. I was thinking about going to a 6970 HD
> before BF3 release, What do you think ? I tried to hook up tonight , but you was gone.
> ...



nah no ego from me not on that post by triptex he dominated i just helped kill people lol

that said 6970 is good but i would honestly just hold off Idaho

if your thinking about buying a 6970 for Battlefield 3 then wait for BF3 to arrive before buying  if anything prices will be cheaper or new gpus might be around the corner aka better bang for buck. dont upgrade unless you need it would be my advice i upgrade because well i got the itch so i scratched it lol


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah no ego from me not on that post by triptex he dominated i just helped kill people lol
> 
> that said 6970 is good but i would honestly just hold off Idaho
> 
> if your thinking about buying a 6970 for Battlefield 3 then wait for BF3 to arrive before buying  if anything prices will be cheaper or new gpus might be around the corner aka better bang for buck. dont upgrade unless you need it would be my advice i upgrade because well i got the itch so i scratched it lol



^
This

This is exactly why I bought 2x 6870s for only 400 USD and they run beautifully in any game. I'm keeping the 6870s until BF3 where chances are the 6970s will be cheaper. 

So it works, I get a great experience now and when I want to upgrade, it'll cost less.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah no ego from me not on that post by triptex he dominated i just helped kill people lol
> 
> that said 6970 is good but i would honestly just hold off Idaho
> 
> ...


True I should of learned that by now. I'm gonna get a 5570 2 GB for my Old P4 3.0. It played battelfield BC2 pretty good with a 5570 1 GB. 
That is by far the best low budget low profile card on the market. No DDR 5 , but it skoots. I had a 5670 at one point and it wasn't much better for $40 more.
Highway must be tired of BFBC2 eh ? Shit it sucked playing and zero people on TS. I was just thinking with the people we have come together on BFBC2 
when BF3 is releaseed it is gonna be incrediable. I will still run about the same K/d, but I will know how to rack up points. I'm gonna learn how to fly a jet. I knid of could in BF1942. 
Been gaming awhile since then.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well had a good couple rounds Rad Ed stopped in poor guy was always in the wrong place at the right time and i was always in the right place at the right time... sorry dude. but it was fun trying to kill you lol.



Too be fair I got you back a few times, but Haru would own me right after that. It was quite hilarious and reminded me why I liked playing with you guys. Teamwork.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

yup its why you see me in here antagonizing people to get them to play. because if theres no one on i refuse to play. so my enjoyment and game time in BC2 is directly tied to how active the TPU community is in BC2


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 4, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Damn near the same score
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110604/BC2.jpg



Was that the game I was in ?  I just went straight to desktop. Then I went back and you weren't on any servers ? 
I ilke that map. A lot of people don't, but I like the tank helo battles. I just need to get my keyboard back to normal 
or find  a good pilot. DEATH ????


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 4, 2011)

Nah, that was from Tuesday night I just broke it out because it was so similar to Trip's.  I like that map, as well.  Along with Harvest Day, it's one of my biggest producers.

I said adios to you, but you must have just crashed.  When I'm ready to quit, I bug out hard.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 4, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> I actually have the same problem as Melvis, It happens randomly though and have gone so far as to re-install windows to no avail



Yea it seems random to me to, i can go 5mins or 30 seconds and it will just crash to desktop. What i tried a few hrs back was reboot the computer and only run steam and the game and i got no crashes, very odd.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah no ego from me not on that post by triptex he dominated i just helped kill people lol
> 
> that said 6970 is good but i would honestly just hold off Idaho
> 
> if your thinking about buying a 6970 for Battlefield 3 then wait for BF3 to arrive before buying  if anything prices will be cheaper or new gpus might be around the corner aka better bang for buck. dont upgrade unless you need it would be my advice i upgrade because well i got the itch so i scratched it lol



Does anyone "know" the estimated release date? Gamestop says 1/1/2012. Not that i trust them but it is kinda disconcerting.  I know the CEO of EA said second half or 3rd quarter of 2011 but.......


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 4, 2011)

its to be released in November if everything goes right.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 5, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Does anyone "know" the estimated release date? Gamestop says 1/1/2012. Not that i trust them but it is kinda disconcerting.  I know the CEO of EA said second half or 3rd quarter of 2011 but.......


Could of used you last night. Any way Gulley has all 
the latest from BF 3 on the clubhouse.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 7, 2011)

okay ppl man up and shoot some noobs. seriously seems like all you nubs got lost on the way to war damn it. stop sight seeing and get to blow shit up lol.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> okay ppl man up and shoot some noobs. seriously seems like all you nubs got lost on the way to war damn it. stop sight seeing and get to blow shit up lol.



Crazy Im really sorry that it didnt work out this time.would be nice to play together even Im drunk though LOL
Shame about the server you joined,It was half full when I joined,but only 4 player left by the time you came.seriously only reason I stood was cos I had already 5000+ points (which I lost cos I wanted to follow you on a different server,damn you  )  and hoped meanwhile it will get better and some new player join again,cos it was a 1000 ticket server,sometimes takes ages to end..but on other hand,good for high score...anywasy I hope to play with you next time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 7, 2011)

Had a couple pints at the pub, did we?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 7, 2011)

i got kicked from the server you followed me for for being a i qoute "whiny little jackass" when i pointed out the extreme team stacking lolz


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 7, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i got kicked from the server you followed me for for being a i qoute "whiny little jackass" when i pointed out the extreme team stacking lolz



Haha,some people just cant take the truth...I knew you had enough of server swapping when I noticed you quit the game.Then I quit too,my head was cleared enough to be able to go to bed.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Had a couple pints at the pub, did we?



we had kind of staff leaving party,one of our babes is going to Aussie and the other girl is going to have a baby in 2 months...Im not a big drinker lol,but I had more then couple of bottles of stronger than normal beer,I remember about 6,couple of JD,some ladies mixers,cider too..lol that mix can mess you up really bad!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 7, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Does anyone "know" the estimated release date? Gamestop says 1/1/2012. Not that i trust them but it is kinda disconcerting.  I know the CEO of EA said second half or 3rd quarter of 2011 but.......



From the E3 trailer Oct 10 2011,Sept 9 for open beta.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 8, 2011)

throwing it out there i plan to get on teamspeak and then BC2 around 9:30pm EST so lets get some damn activity here


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm bored, I might be on, see if I can get a hold of ufgy, whos ts and info?


----------



## reverze (Jun 8, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-Download/dp/B00452VG02/

only $15.99 on Amazon atm, good deal to get all the friends to play who hesitated till now, will make the wait easier till BF3 is out


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 8, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> And, as usual, Ticklord shows his true colors by picking a scab that is 12 days old.  Sometimes I wish I was the type to have an ignore list.


No one is stopping you from iggying me.  You people keep responding to me, responding to you.



boise49ers said:


> Well at least I'm known for something


Are you really?



Marineborn said:


> spm under 190 is average above 200, rediculous good, i dont care about rank i dont care about KDR go to cod if you want that shit, i care about teamwork, i use my weapon cause im good at it, i dont need a shiny star for some weapon i hate, go look at my stats see how much ive picked up a sniper rifle, i push for the team, i could care less about how well my stats reflect and thats what spm reflects..*Slaps epeen around somemore*


This reads that you are slapping your own epeen around.



1Kurgan1 said:


> There is no problem with that, and I didn't say you were intentionally misleading anyone. But when I see mis-information, I feel I should correct it so both people know, I would expect someone to do the same for me, because knowing the wrong info can really own you in certain situations. I'm not sure what the big deal was with me correcting you, only helping you and helping the guy you responded too, and since then you keep quoting me over and over like my response was a personal attack.


Good, because you didn't like my response.  You are starting trouble by "correcting" me over and over.  I wouldn't expect it to be taken lightly if I "corrected" someone repeatedly.  I caught my own mistake but you keep starting mess.



1Kurgan1 said:


> You have more Plats than me, I don't need to really think a ton before replying in this situation, plats don't equal skill. I'm not going to waste my time using a weapon I don't enjoy, I'm not playing the game to plat everything, I'm playing the game to have fun, not playing to bronze all weapons either, I don't need the pat on my back for having all pins/insignia's, it means nothing to me, if it does to you, thats fantastic. But as far as Pins, I'm going to do a run down here. And I'm not sure what you mean by some of the weapons I use, I rarely use M2CG, rarely noobtube, M60 is nerfed to hell, the engineer weapons aren't great killing machines, and I just started using the PKM.
> 
> Combat Pins
> 1Kurgan1 - 409 Ace, 597 Gold Squad, 1169 Combat Efficiency, 444 combat Excellence
> ...


Actually, flag attacker pins are at the crux of my stat differential.  When you are hiding, sitting back, and camping, it helps your K/D ratio and other stats immensely.  When you put your ass on the line as I do ALL the time, stats suffer.  If your flag attacker pins were equal to mine, proving you put your butt in the fire, then your stats would be worth mentioning.  I see nothing.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Because crazy's stats started off horrible, his KDR was like .60 I think and he's been climbing like crazy. But he wasn't bragging, he was saying me and you are on completely different levels of play.


 You aren't my choice of mediators.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Some people like their plats and to achieve all things they can, but lots aren't the type that go to get all trophies/achievements in a game. I prefer the way the Ace Pins and kill streak pins look on my page, having over 1000 6 kill streak pins is sexy.


I see nothing.  Especially when I look at your heavy armor kill stats.  I can go all round and not die when tank camping.  6 kill streaks are nothing in a tank, I earn those like drinking water.  8 kill streaks come easily in vehicles, can't wait to spam vehicles once I plat all weaps for some sick stat increases.  When I want to go commando on the other team, any of all 5 vehicles I have platted are the easy choice.  I get my ass out of the vehicles so I can earn my weap plats.  You want to rumble?  Pick a time and place.  I will pwn you as tank camp all round.  Your stats will not look as glorious when I am done with you.



boise49ers said:


> Glad I don't have to worry about all that BS. I play to have fun if not I certainly
> wouldn't be playing at all with my stats.  Have a beer and enjoy T3kl0rd !
> Oh and remember it is just a game


There are a few key stats I care about.  K/D and how far I have gone to plat the weap I am currently working to plat.  Everything else is gravy.

Not many people have the mentality to plat all weaps.

BF3 will be surreal.  My stats will be even better in that game than this with all the game time I have put in BFBC2.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 9, 2011)

look if you want to post in here play with us or attempt to i am honestly sick of seeing you respond to shit from over a month ago. its time to nut up or shut up as the forum posting back and for is getting boring as hell now.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> I actually have the same problem as Melvis, It happens randomly though and have gone so far as to re-install windows to no avail





Melvis said:


> Yea it seems random to me to, i can go 5mins or 30 seconds and it will just crash to desktop. What i tried a few hrs back was reboot the computer and only run steam and the game and i got no crashes, very odd.



It's related to PB for me. I think it is the "B" service.

I know I will suddenly have a lag when first entering a new game in multiplayer. Every respawn after that is no problem. Though I have texture flickering and sometimes the whole screen just goes black. If I look around it flickers between black and the game. It comes out of no where and then will suddenly leave for no reason. Extremely odd. 

If I go on a server that doesn't have PB the load lag problem is not there.

This is all on 11.4 with 11.5 cap 1.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 9, 2011)

Had some nice games just now ^^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> look if you want to post in here play with us or attempt to i am honestly sick of seeing you respond to shit from over a month ago. its time to nut up or shut up as the forum posting back and for is getting boring as hell now.



Yeah, he's done the month later quoting crap numerous times now. Very irritating, makes for a huge post, didn't even read that one, done with all talk. Never seen him play, probably never will, all talk.

And where were you last night Crazy, me and Ufgy played a few rounds are 10:30. Me and him might be on later tonight.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 9, 2011)

sounds good yea punkbuster kept giving me shit finally fixed it but i was frustrated and tired from work so i said fuck it. as it is im taking on a 4th job soon so i might just stop playing for awhile but.. i really do need my BC2 fix.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 9, 2011)

How did you fix PB?

I'm on the newest one and the thing sucks.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 9, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> How did you fix PB?
> 
> I'm on the newest one and the thing sucks.



Check out TheMailMan's signature, there is a very helpful and comprehensive guide.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 9, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> How did you fix PB?
> 
> I'm on the newest one and the thing sucks.



Yup! Check out my sig.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 10, 2011)

anyone up for some BC2 action?


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jun 10, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Current ones aint to bad man.



I got my ATI HD6950 today.  Installed the recommended drivers from the AMD site, 11.5
I am seeing some strange multi-second pauses.  It's worst when first loading in to a server, but happens a second or two at a time at other times too.
Anyone experience this or know how to eliminate it?

Thanks.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Actually, flag attacker pins are at the crux of my stat differential.  When you are hiding, sitting back, and camping, it helps your K/D ratio and other stats immensely.  When you put your ass on the line as I do ALL the time, stats suffer.  If your flag attacker pins were equal to mine, proving you put your butt in the fire, then your stats would be worth mentioning.  I see nothing.
> 
> I see nothing.  Especially when I look at your heavy armor kill stats.  I can go all round and not die when tank camping.  6 kill streaks are nothing in a tank, I earn those like drinking water.  8 kill streaks come easily in vehicles, can't wait to spam vehicles once I plat all weaps for some sick stat increases.  When I want to go commando on the other team, any of all 5 vehicles I have platted are the easy choice.  I get my ass out of the vehicles so I can earn my weap plats.  You want to rumble?  Pick a time and place.  I will pwn you as tank camp all round.  Your stats will not look as glorious when I am done with you.



I remember you.  Your the guy who posted that video of you camping.  If that is what you call attacking a flag, then you are a very confused little man.

Time and place.  Meet us all on TS tomorrow night around 9ish eastern time and you can play a round or two with us.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 10, 2011)

well played a few rounds with Kurgan alot of shady shit going on on that server finally i got so pissed off in the last 30 seconds of the round i killed like 8 ppl on C and took Ace Pin, douchebags get what they deserve when i get to that nirvana state of uber pissed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 10, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> I got my ATI HD6950 today.  Installed the recommended drivers from the AMD site, 11.5
> I am seeing some strange multi-second pauses.  It's worst when first loading in to a server, but happens a second or two at a time at other times too.
> Anyone experience this or know how to eliminate it?
> 
> Thanks.



I have a 6950 and can't say I have ever come across that issue. What were you running before and how did you clear the old drivers?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 10, 2011)

ive seen the issue as well go grab the 11.5b driver and install that or roll back to 11.4


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2011)

It's a Craptastic Server when I get Ace pin


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I remember you.  Your the guy who posted that video of you camping.  If that is what you call attacking a flag, then you are a very confused little man.
> 
> Time and place.  Meet us all on TS tomorrow night around 9ish eastern time and you can play a round or two with us.



I don't get off till 10:30, but I expect to be on.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I don't get off till 10:30, but I expect to be on.



Me too!!


----------



## burtram (Jun 10, 2011)

Was on for a bit earlier, shot a pilot out of the blackhawk on Valparaiso and the heli fell on top of me, haha. I wish i had recorded it.


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2011)

I hate this game .... I've reformatted countless times and I've tried all combination of hardware yet it will still inevitably hard lock my whole computer ... sometimes after a few minutes sometimes after a few hours of game play. OC'd or not OC'd same results, I am beginning to think that steam is the problem as after all those reformats etc. I've never once uninstalled or reinstalled BFBC2, mainly because of the huge download. >.< GAH


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

random said:


> I hate this game .... I've reformatted countless times and I've tried all combination of hardware yet it will still inevitably hard lock my whole computer ... sometimes after a few minutes sometimes after a few hours of game play. OC'd or not OC'd same results, I am beginning to think that steam is the problem as after all those reformats etc. I've never once uninstalled or reinstalled BFBC2, mainly because of the huge download. >.< GAH



Why would you try a reformat before a simple reinstall?  Are you having issues with any other game in Steam?


----------



## Frizz (Jun 10, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Why would you try a reformat before a simple reinstall?  Are you having issues with any other game in Steam?



No no, there is no way I would reformat for a game, what I was meant to say is that its been almost a year and I've reformated quite a few times since and yet the issue remains unsolved. Steam or the copy of my game is definitely the problem at this point as I go through plenty of hardware changes including GPU and I've tried all the logical drivers out there so ... that only leaves the fact that I've always only had the same copy of BFBC2 backed up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 10, 2011)

random said:


> No no, there is no way I would reformat for a game, what I was meant to say is that its been almost a year and I've reformated quite a few times since and yet the issue remains unsolved. Steam or the copy of my game is definitely the problem at this point as I go through plenty of hardware changes including GPU and I've tried all the logical drivers out there so ... that only leaves the fact that I've always only had the same copy of BFBC2 backed up.



Obviously the backed up install was corrupt.  Delete it all and reinstall the game from scratch.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Add me to the list! my ingame name is snuif09. I mostly play assault>engineer>medic>recon.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

lets get things rolling people 9:00pm-9:30pm lets try and get some active TPUers on teamspeak and kick some ass online.

Teamspeak info (current)
208.100.9.178
port: 4302

password: winchester


----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Obviously the backed up install was corrupt.  Delete it all and reinstall the game from scratch.



lol well this will be the last straw, then I guess if it still locks me up I'd have to talk to DICE but then with BF3 coming out this year I prolly cbf ... here goes nothing


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

i have to ask are you running any overclocking software tools for your gpus etc?

i know Sapphire TriXX, MSI Afterburner, both lock my system with BC2, if i have the apps disabled no problems kinda sucks since it means i cant use custom fan profiles in BC2 without it crashing or exploding lol


----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i have to ask are you running any overclocking software tools for your gpus etc?
> 
> i know Sapphire TriXX, MSI Afterburner, both lock my system with BC2, if i have the apps disabled no problems kinda sucks since it means i cant use custom fan profiles in BC2 without it crashing or exploding lol



Oh! I never thought of this, yes I do always use third part oc software aka MSI Afterburner. I'll see what happens with it off.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lets get things rolling people 9:00pm-9:30pm lets try and get some active TPUers on teamspeak and kick some ass online.
> 
> Teamspeak info (current)
> 208.100.9.178
> ...


Been playing for an hour. I think I'm gonna play some recon. Running about .70. Better then what I get when going engineer.


random said:


> Oh! I never thought of this, yes I do always use third part oc software aka MSI Afterburner. I'll see what happens with it off.



That is probably it ! I have mine OC'ed , but just about 500 mhz. Any one know when the 7000 series is going to be released ? Red of course


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

come on pussies lock and load


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Been playing for an hour. I think I'm gonna play some recon. Running about .70. Better then what I get when going engineer.
> 
> 
> That is probably it ! I have mine OC'ed , but just about 500 mhz. Any one know when the 7000 series is going to be released ? Red of course



Ill be there.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2011)

Im going in too in a few...

Feel like some Harvest Day.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

punkbuster is officially the biggest POS on the planet got kicked 2 damn times tonight do to Key Packet loss, both times i was holding Ace, fucking god damn piece of shit punkbuster.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Frizz (Jun 12, 2011)

Just played 3 games in a row with no hard lock! I am hoping that this is the fix once and for all.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 12, 2011)

yea welcome back to gaming man, its kind of a pain in the ass but from what i found out MSI afterburner, Sapphire Trixx have issues with Punkbuster for some ppl apparently me and you are in that group of people affected by that issue.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

Been enjoying Isla Inocentes map, Squad Deathmatch, 100 kill and quick respawn. What does everyone else play?

I haven't played anyone on TPU yet, im pretty shit though i usually break even with my K/D.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 12, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Been enjoying Isla Inocentes map, Squad Deathmatch, 100 kill and quick respawn. What does everyone else play?
> 
> I haven't played anyone on TPU yet, im pretty shit though i usually break even with my K/D.



I will play anything but Squad Rush.  Didn't you play L4D2 with us last night?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just hit my custom title 5k post count and trying to pick a title, any of you that have played BC2 with me, toss me some suggestions. First that comes to my mind is, "The Silent Killer" since highway and crazy have said that if you don't hear me talking, I am probably close and planning on making my move.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 12, 2011)

How 'bout "Like Ninja!"


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Jun 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just hit my custom title 5k post count and trying to pick a title, any of you that have played BC2 with me, toss me some suggestions. First that comes to my mind is, "The Silent Killer" since highway and crazy have said that if you don't hear me talking, I am probably close and planning on making my move.



Congrats on reaching that milestone. And I was proud of myself when I hit 200.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> How 'bout "Like Ninja!"



Add that to the list. Went upstairs and fiancee also said "how about The Knife in your Back"

So 3 on the chopping block

Like Ninja!
The Knife in your Back
Silent Killer


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jun 12, 2011)

Has anybody else received a platinum star before they reach 1000 kills? I haven't played in a few weeks since I'm not at home and won't be until November so no BC2 for me until then.. And I have BF3 preordered so I don't know if Ill be playing it again  But i updated my stats on statsverse today and I have a plat on my XM8 but only 986 kills.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 12, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I will play anything but Squad Rush.  Didn't you play L4D2 with us last night?



Yeah i was pretty terrible, i havnt played in about a year so i am not familiar with the tactics used for the infected. Everyone was raging i even nearly got kicked because i didnt do something right.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Has anybody else received a platinum star before they reach 1000 kills? I haven't played in a few weeks since I'm not at home and won't be until November so no BC2 for me until then.. And I have BF3 preordered so I don't know if Ill be playing it again  But i updated my stats on statsverse today and I have a plat on my XM8 but only 986 kills.



Almost all weapons plat before 1k for main guns, usually between 980 - 990 kills.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 13, 2011)

Just on a Conquest server but that was hard, i don't even know how we won.

Just last game i found people hard to kill, full round of ammo and still running. Lots of snipers, they just run up and one shot kill which reminds me of Halo tactics as a lot of people used to do it on that too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 13, 2011)

yea every since i had trouble connecting to the EA master servers earlier this week my hit detection has been 10x worse then normal


----------



## wolf (Jun 13, 2011)

Just moved to a place with good net connection for the fist time in 10 months, so been getting into BC2 all over again 

joined my first game 2 days ago and started off getting 10 kills in a row, the first 8 were amazing...

Saiga to the first, M1911 to the second, knife to the third. reload. medic comes and revives all 3, I get 3 with my reloaded Saiga, again, and M1911 the medic. turn behind me to see a sniper running at me and knife him.

I was laghing out loud it was fookin amazing man I miss this game soooo much. also I dont usually do nearly that well


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Whos up for some bc2 tonight?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2011)

Me


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 14, 2011)

I am ill jump on at 10pm and ill be on teamspeak as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2011)

That sounds good. I haven't even eaten dinner yet.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

10pm eastern? I'll prob be on maybe 30 min or so after that, whats the TS info?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys im having major issues with BC2 and my 6870 the game keeps hard locking my rig.
This is a new issue since upgrading to the 6870 from a 9800gtx+, im running DX11 max details.

I made a thread but i figured id ask here too as you guys might point me in the right direction

Thread>http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2312242#post2312242


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, are you running max details or full max settings? If full max settings, that might be part of your issue, a 6870 won't be able to hack that. Try all high, but lowest AA, no HBAO on. Even then, might want to drop maybe 1 more setting.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jun 14, 2011)

It's plenty playable with these settings id say average 45~50 fps sometimes i can play 3+ maps before it crashes sometimes it happens within minutes of joining a game or when the map changes


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 14, 2011)

alright BC2 time lets go people


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 14, 2011)

Yep


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 14, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well, are you running max details or full max settings? If full max settings, that might be part of your issue, a 6870 won't be able to hack that. Try all high, but lowest AA, no HBAO on. Even then, might want to drop maybe 1 more setting.


Set render ahead to 1 instead of 2 also. That helped my system. I'm running 
the same card. I'll post what settings I have and mine runs pretty well. 


[WindowSettings]
Width=1920
Height=1080
Fullscreen=true
RefreshRate=60
VSync=false
[Sound]
Quality=high
VoipEnable=true
SpeakerCount=0
[Graphics]
Effects=high
Soldiers=high
Vehicles=high
Overgrowth=high
Undergrowth=high
StaticObjects=high
Terrain=high
Shadows=high
Bloom=true
HSAO=true
MSAA=3
Water=high
MainQuality=custom
Texture=high
DxVersion=11
Aniso=2
Detail=high
RenderAheadLimit=1
Fov=70


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 16, 2011)

FOR FUCK SAKE.why does it have to happen always when you dont need it the most??!!
Just had the lost connection error on a 2000 ticket server,where after nearly 2 hours of game play (due to well balanced teams) apart of the fucking lost connection I also lost a very decent score 85/50 with actual score over 12000 points,add to that minimum one gold star and the rest of awards score...so I've lost my nerves along with 20000+ points and 2 hours of my life      ...THANK YOU BFBC2 and good night!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 16, 2011)

your fine your stats and points are safe man, you just didnt finish the round thats all so you dont get ace or gold squad etc but other then that you get everything you earned up to the time it lost connection.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> your fine your stats and points are safe man, you just didnt finish the round thats all so you dont get ace or gold squad etc but other then that you get everything you earned up to the time it lost connection.



Are you certain Crazy???How on earth is possible that at level 43 I dont know about this??So your score is added??thats great...well I wouldnt earn the ace pin,or I wouldnt be first,cos there was a guy in my team who was all the time ripping people apart with heli.but It was still good 700 tickets left on the loosing side.I would probably earn my biggest score ever...but thanks for letting me now how are the things when you loose the bloody connection!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 16, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Are you certain Crazy???How on earth is possible that at level 43 I dont know about this??So your score is added??thats great...well I wouldnt earn the ace pin,or I wouldnt be first,cos there was a guy in my team who was all the time ripping people apart with heli.but It was still good 700 tickets left on the loosing side.I would probably earn my biggest score ever...but thanks for letting me now how are the things when you loose the bloody connection!



Yep crazy is right. You'll be OK. That used to drive me nuts with COD4. 
You'd feel like throwing the computer out of the window when you lost connection.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Jun 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> look if you want to post in here play with us or attempt to i am honestly sick of seeing you respond to shit from over a month ago. its time to nut up or shut up as the forum posting back and for is getting boring as hell now.


I will see who is on the TS3 server, but I'm not voice chatting, only text.  Allow me to demonstrate on you all why I have over 9 million points in this game as you contribute to my plat collection.   Respond to that.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, he's done the month later quoting crap numerous times now. Very irritating, makes for a huge post, didn't even read that one, done with all talk. Never seen him play, probably never will, all talk.


I WIN I WIN I WIN 



TheLaughingMan said:


> I remember you.  Your the guy who posted that video of you camping.  If that is what you call attacking a flag, then you are a very confused little man.
> 
> Time and place.  Meet us all on TS tomorrow night around 9ish eastern time and you can play a round or two with us.


Never posted any videos, you are the confused little man not me.    Presumptious post corrected.

I played with you and your alt on the Vietnam servers, do I seem like a little queer camper that hides from the front and shouldn't be playing this game because I am only a liability and not an asset to you?  I was in your face as much as possible.  If I had known you had posted the previous comment, I would have played on the other team more.

One of my GPUs is dying and huge chunks of the screen go black leaving me with 0 visibility.  If I'm not at the front for an extended period of time, that is why.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*yawn*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 17, 2011)

zzzz nut up or shut up otherwise back to my nap. zzzzzz


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 18, 2011)

I may have got you confused with someone else.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

EH dont try and be nice highway the guy wont come play with us all talk no action ive seen more spine from the maggots in the dumpster near the Kwik - E - Mart


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 18, 2011)

I played yesterday on one of my usual servers,everything was OK,until one lvl 50 guy came and started to talk bullshit over bullshit and after a while everybody was so pissed and annoyed,even his teammates..the guy just wouldnt shut up,he was saying he is the best of the best,even though his score didnt represent that LOL...mean while I stabbed him once or twice in the back,while he was camping..we didnt know what to do to shut him up,he was really so annoying..so in the end everybody just ignored him and the best of the best just left...


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 18, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I will see who is on the TS3 server, but I'm not voice chatting, only text.  Allow me to demonstrate on you all why I have over 9 million points in this game as you contribute to my plat collection.   Respond to that.
> 
> I WIN I WIN I WIN
> 
> ...



Oh boy here we go again. I suggest every one posting up competes tonight and no blaming lag or hit detection or the cat rubbing up on your 
leg or in my case beer. Points and ace pins talk for themselves. TS3 not needed as long as you guys are playing on the same server. 
Some folks don't like talking while playing. Now kick the shit out of each other.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

guess ill break out my favorite weapons tonight fuck trying to platnium the ones i dont like haha


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey this thread goes off track pretty often so I'm taking it there again. I have a Ask Proxima DLP Projectors that has 16:9 setting too. But the maximum resolution is 1024x 768. Is there any way to make your card force a higher resolution ? I couldn't find a way in CCC. It isn't great , but I'll game with it with my old P4 with a new 6570 HD 2gb. I'll be able to use half of one wall.
I may put  a Pentium D in it and 4 gigs of Gskill 6400. It is an MPC so the board is propitiatory. A 3.4 Pentium D will swap with the 3.0  P4. It is kind of cool playing a game covering a wall.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

well its was nice of T3kl0rd to join us but he did prove me kurgan and the rest of us right

stayed camped on a flag most of the round sniping alot...

we played a few rounds on a couple of them he did alright but yea the scores speak for themselves




























Mostly im just happy i got Highways tags again been god damn forever since ive gotten them always brings a smile to my face, as every time i get his tags its a total BS knife kill lol


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2011)

What's his name in game?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

Master_OrHan

you know the guy who responds to month old posts and then dissappears but would never actually game with us until tonight.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, it looks like he got his ass OrHanded to him.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

worst part is only highway aka laughing man was on the opposite team for the most part, he was unable to out do us on the same side... to bad we didnt get the chance to switch over.. also to bad kurgan wasnt on for this as its mostly his battle to fight haha


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Well, it looks like he got his ass OrHanded to him.



Thanks folks here's here all week!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

you know wrigley everytime i see my post qouted in your sig it makes me smile. almost as much as the qoute from TheLaughingMan aka highway that i use to have... something about Santa naming his PC bowl full of pwned.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

just got a new amd 6850 now i keep on crashing i download the 11.6, and off the disk 10.10 still crash after 10 mins of game play, i even put my whole system in bios back to stock still i crash, i am scratching my head at this, cause with my old 8800gts 512mb i never had a hiccup in bad company 2


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

properly remove the nvidia drivers

also make sure MSI afterburner or Sapphire TriXX etc are not running

also make sure PunkBuster is fully updated.

the games finicky as hell you for lack of a better term need to wine and dine the bitch for it to play right.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

i had msi after burner running what does that have to due with it, now for removing nvidia drivers there is no driver cleaner
 from guru3d so i uninstalled the nvidia driver from control panel then shut off pc and install amd 6850 then install new drivers, also i just got a error with ablue screen saying atigagmy error not sure on the correct spelling i proceed to reboot then went to uninstall ati drivers i got a blue screen again,now as we speak uninstalled bc2 and reinstalling it now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

uh im on 6970s with afterburner on system hardlocks even at stock clocks, same applies to sapphire trixx.. single card dual card overclocked or stock dosent matter. dosent happen to everyone but theres at least 3 ppl in the BC2 clubhouse with this problem.

as for the ATI driver problem sounds like you have left over Nvidia driver files mucking things up

Bad Company 2 also hates overclocks.. 

so try running stock x2 dual core and see what happens. No joke i can pass linpack Prime 95, OCCT, etc at 4.2ghz but BC2 will crash in 2mins.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

i agree bc2 is sensitive to cpu over clocks, but i already put my phenom II 555be back to dual core, and the amd 6850 back at stock clocks the game still locks up after 10 mins of game play, i am so frustrated, now i am reinstalling bc2 now to see if that helps thanks for the help man


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

as for gpu temps highest i seen was 65c so that's out of the question


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

the search for erockers gpu driver removal guide here on TPU, and follow it,

my guess is your old nvidia drivers are fucking up your AMD gpu and causing you problems seen that before in this clubhouse as well and on more then a few threads.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

i even deleted anything in the registry that's ati related etc, but yeah its a possibility if not i am bringing this card back for a nvidia card, another problem i have is in world of tanks it runs like shit i wont go into 3d mode its stock at 300mhz on the core, ihave this happen to me with my ati 3850 this is the reason why i stuck with nvidia so long way better drivers


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

well i doubt its just drivers otherwise 90% of the ppl in the BC2 clubhouse wouldnt be gaming

Laughing man = 5850
Kurgan = 6950
cadaveca = 6950 xfire
me 6970 xfire
Blackharu = 5770
Wrigleyvillian = 6850 xfire or was it 6870 to lazy to look
etc etc etc list goes on most users here in the BC2 clubhouse have ATi / AMD gpus,

i honestly think its left over NVIDA driver files causing you problems not AMD drivers,


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

cant find it can u guide me to it thanks


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

took out the amd 6850 installed the 8800gts 512mb going to give it a go and see what happens if it dont crash then the card is going back


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 18, 2011)

jsut as i thought running bc2 as we speak with my old trusty 8800gts so far more then a half hour with out a single crash enough said, instead of going trough all the steps trough erockers guide i will just install windows 7 fresh on another partition and try it


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 18, 2011)

I forgot how long 1000 ticket servers can be. Especially when both sides are decently balanced.

Still can't figure out why I get texture flicker in game. Sometimes the whole screen flickers between a black screen and the game. Really odd and BC2 is the only one I have problems with. The PB admin thing I think helped out the problem of system freeze crashes. I did find setting my render ahead to 4 from 2 did help with the texture flickering for a while.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ye only when I clock my 2x gpus @ 900mhz does it start flickering. Only game that it happens in. Just flickers black nonstop.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 18, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i doubt its just drivers otherwise 90% of the ppl in the BC2 clubhouse wouldnt be gaming
> 
> Laughing man = 5850
> Kurgan = 6950
> ...



I highly doubt that. It just doesn't happen anymore. The uninstallers actually uninstall these days. The 3rd party sweepers tend to do more harm than good.

Uninstall Microsoft Visual C++. It tends to go wonky with ATI drivers on occasion. Then reinstall ATI drivers.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 18, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> cant find it can u guide me to it thanks



Use this http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/ to completely remove any leftover NVIDIA drivers.also when yo will do this,remove ATI/AMD gpu drivers too,just to do nice fresh install.just carefully select what to remove.

EDIT:



Wile E said:


> I highly doubt that. It just doesn't happen anymore. The uninstallers actually uninstall these days. The 3rd party sweepers tend to do more harm than good.
> 
> Uninstall Microsoft Visual C++. It tends to go wonky with ATI drivers on occasion. Then reinstall ATI drivers.



With Driversweeper I never had any problem,you just have to be careful,thats it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Ye only when I clock my 2x gpus @ 900mhz does it start flickering. Only game that it happens in. Just flickers black nonstop.



This is on stock clocks. I notice that changing to AA sampling to SS makes it happen a lot more often.

I kind of wonder if the nf200 chip is causing the problem (bottom card is at 8x going through nf200) because of the extra latency even though it is almost non-existent. Unfortunately I'd have to move my Enermax to the top of the case because with the VF3000A on the cards, I can't fit the card in to the 5th PCIe slot as the psu is in the way.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 18, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I highly doubt that. It just doesn't happen anymore. The uninstallers actually uninstall these days. The 3rd party sweepers tend to do more harm than good.
> 
> Uninstall Microsoft Visual C++. It tends to go wonky with ATI drivers on occasion. Then reinstall ATI drivers.



then explain why multiple users on this clubhouse and on are forums are still having trouble switching GPU camps, it dosent happen as often but it does still happen, just as GPU death drivers still crop up from time to time.


as for the texture flicker

its a flaw in the game engine that becomes more and more noticeable with

AA turned on as you increase AA lvls flickering becomes worse
Bloom causes it as well
Multi gpu aka Crossfire AND Sli increase this as well


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 18, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well its was nice of T3kl0rd to join us but he did prove me kurgan and the rest of us right
> 
> stayed camped on a flag most of the round sniping alot...
> 
> we played a few rounds on a couple of them he did alright but yea the scores speak for themselves



I played a couple rounds. He didn't camp in those and was a pretty good pilot. 
Seems to know his game play, but On a good day I know you guys would hold your own and Kurgan well is Kurgan. 
I had a hard time hooking up with him last night and he was real patient waiting. I will continue to game with him. 
Is that better wouldn't want your eyes hurt


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude that quote is an eye sore and really unnecessary. Just a note...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 18, 2011)

I got no issue with him. Someone has to defend stuff we take. I are too impatient to do it. I would have liked to see him on the frontline a little more helping me not die. As you can see from my K/D, bullets seem to be attracted to my awesome.

Good addition to a team. OrHan wasn't anything fancy, but he was consistent in being a thorn in my side when I was trying to take stuff from them. Especially when I was trying to stab him and stopped thinking clearly.

You are camping when you do it at an enemy flag you are not trying to take. You are defending when you do it at your own flag. You are Kurgan when you do it at an enemy flag you can't take because the enemy won't stay dead.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2011)

lol, I like that. But I do hate when they keep respawning till I run out of ammo, then I start knifing, but it's a losing battle. He seemed to do pretty good, wish I could have joined up looks like a good amount of you were on, and I see Lord Vagisl was there too, he's been in my squad before, he sucked, but it made me laugh.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 19, 2011)

I was just in a crap server there everybody was a sniper except one guy who kept using an uzi and sniping me across the map with it. I dont understand how my assault rifle is less accurate than a sub machine gun.

What the hell is with snipers and shotguns in this game! Always happen to come across a server full of them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2011)

shotgun has no bullet drop and slugs + magn = 1 shot kill with no bullet drop etc lol kinda funny really but an 870 in that setup if sniping is pretty much just as powerful as an M95 or GOL


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> *then explain why multiple users on this clubhouse and on are forums are still having trouble switching GPU camps,* it dosent happen as often but it does still happen, just as GPU death drivers still crop up from time to time.
> 
> 
> as for the texture flicker
> ...


9 times out of 10? MS Visual C++. Especially when switching from NV to ATI.

Sweepers are not needed. Delete the driver folder, delete the keys for really stubborn installs, uninstall C++, install new drivers. Sweepers don't do any more than that anyway.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2011)

well i never did say to use a driver sweeper so thats rather moot i just directed him to Erockers guide which basically says the same thing you said, but never once did he come back saying he had done so. lol so i am willing to bet he will go back to his old Nvidia card over what could be fixed from reading erockers guide.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 19, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well i never did say to use a driver sweeper so thats rather moot i just directed him to Erockers guide which basically says the same thing you said, but never once did he come back saying he had done so. lol so i am willing to bet he will go back to his old Nvidia card over what could be fixed from reading erockers guide.



Granted, but my point was that it's not likely anything to do with nVidia drivers at all, but a corrupted VC++ install. ATI is really sensitive to that. Shit, I've had it happen by going from one ATI gen to a new one (2900XT > 4850), then again going from that to 4850 Xfire.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2011)

which would be caused by a driver install uninstall or from switching camps something caused it and it tends to be extremely more common when switching between vendors eitherway its an easy thing to try and fix it question is will he bother. seems like he made up his mind to go back to Nvidia lol


----------



## burtram (Jun 19, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> uzi and sniping me across the map with it



I do that a lot to people when I play engineer. I love the UZI and I also almost always primary a pump shotgun with slugs as Assault, I guess that means you hate me by default (as long as we are on opposing teams), haha.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 19, 2011)

burtram said:


> I do that a lot to people when I play engineer. I love the UZI and I also almost always primary a pump shotgun with slugs as Assault, I guess that means you hate me by default (as long as we are on opposing teams), haha.



I may have to try the Uzi. I like it in Vietnam.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2011)

Now I'm pissed.  Turd Fergusen is one of my favorite servers.  I didn't even have hacker stats, granted I was some where between 500 and a 1000 points in the lead, but average K/D 72/50, and booted in the last couple of hundred tickets.  I've never even seen this message before.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Admins got mad, I've watched admins on a losing team boot people from the winning team till their team starts winning. Stupid that they banned you, especially for a 1.5 KDR game, and on a high ticket map. I've scored Ace by a few thousand point leads on 400 ticket servers, high ticket servers the gap could get quite large.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 19, 2011)

Can admins "cause" you kind of a lost connection??cos sometimes you feel like it is the case

MT_Alex,I'd be pissed too,cos while your score was very nice,defo not a hackers score..you just probably pissed off one looser admin


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 19, 2011)

Wait are you saying to try a C++ reinstall for the flicker issue?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2011)

no wrigley the c++ is for the guy complaining the game crashes with his 6800 series but worked fine on his 8800gt

long story short linked erockers gpu driver reinstall guide and so far as i know he didnt bother to follow it complained and went back to the 8800gt most likely


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, cleared of all charges.  Bummer, since I was having a good game.

http://www.xxxgamingclan.com/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=21&id=1326&Itemid=426


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 19, 2011)

meh seems its not the first time theyve banned good players id just avoid the server seems there banning ppl that do better then the clan does.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 19, 2011)

That would be a shame.  I have long been a fan of the Turd servers.  Maybe now I'm in the clear.  Odd, though, since I have had plenty of good games on that server.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2011)

gonna try and get on at 9pm with Highway and JrRacingfan lets see some more faces.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 20, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> That would be a shame.  I have long been a fan of the Turd servers.  Maybe now I'm in the clear.  Odd, though, since I have had plenty of good games on that server.



Got some more feedback.  Like I said, the Turd servers are pretty good.

[quote="OzumSage" post=1341]i see now what the problem is and it is our fault. arica harbor is supposed to be 500 tick, but in the startup file we made a mistake in the variable to use. it is running at about 900 tick. i bet you got caught with a max kills we have set. we have fixed this and will be adjusted at the next server restart. for now we have set the max kills higher to accomodate arica harbor until the server restarts early tomorrow morning.

we are sorry and appreciate you bringing this to our attention.   :blush:  [/quote]


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> gonna try and get on at 9pm with Highway and JrRacingfan lets see some more faces.



Yo a timezone would be helpful and shit.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2011)

uh TPU time zone herp derp East coast herp derp lol

not to be an ass tho if you looked at my location under my avatar and google that you would have an answer sorry bud just busting your balls


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 20, 2011)

Hummm.  First thing you learn when you google that zip is there are 13 registered sex offenders.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 20, 2011)

actually i took it back the tech guys did some diagnostic test on it which took a day and found out it was defective, so Monday some time i have to wait for one pick it up, hopefully this card is not a dud this time around, and for the record its a 8800gts 512mb, not a 8800gt lmo


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> uh TPU time zone herp derp East coast herp derp lol
> 
> not to be an ass tho if you looked at my location under my avatar and google that you would have an answer sorry bud just busting your balls



LOL why the hell isn't location listed in your posts there like it is for mine? You actually expect me to dig into your profile then Goggle a fucking Zip? Whatever.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 20, 2011)

zip code for me is right under my avatar.... or it should be just lists the area code just above post count... unless its not showing up


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh yeah. I guess that didn't register with me as I didn't know there were any zips starting with zero. NYC starts with one and I just always figured the system began there I guess.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> as for the texture flicker
> 
> its a flaw in the game engine that becomes more and more noticeable with
> 
> ...



I never had this problem about a year ago even with two cards. I did noticed that leaving AA down fixes most of it though larger maps like Heavy Metal still has problems.

I just hope it is not a problem in BF3 because I'm going to lose it then.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 22, 2011)

yea it will piss me off as well but then Dice has stopped working on BC2 so its to be expected its there Call Of Duty esque series.. BF3 pure and simple should see alot of dev time


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I never had this problem about a year ago even with two cards. I did noticed that leaving AA down fixes most of it though larger maps like Heavy Metal still has problems.
> 
> I just hope it is not a problem in BF3 because I'm going to lose it then.



my guess is that its an in-game mechanism to reduce the memory footprint and reduce/prevent crashing when it hits the 2GB address space wall in 32 bit OS.

iirc, BF3 will be DX11 only - so they'll be able to optimise that codepath a lot better and fix things like this, should they choose to do so.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 22, 2011)

well DX10 / DX11 no DX9 which is probably why as windows xp = gpu memory mirrored in system memory so thats probably an issue when trying to build an engine.


----------



## raptori (Jun 22, 2011)

do anybody notice performance drop in BFBC2 lately ... nothing wrong with other games,
I heard its the PB client maybe lag although the ping is good


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 22, 2011)

raptori said:


> do anybody notice performance drop in BFBC2 lately ... nothing wrong with other games,
> I heard its the PB client maybe lag although the ping is good



Nope, still getting 100+ fps @ 1920x1080 w/ everything turned on


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my guess is that its an in-game mechanism to reduce the memory footprint and reduce/prevent crashing when it hits the 2GB address space wall in 32 bit OS.
> 
> iirc, *BF3 will be DX11 only*- so they'll be able to optimise that codepath a lot better and fix things like this, should they choose to do so.



DX11 only? Link?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> DX11 only? Link?



DX11 engine, with support for 10/10.1 with disabled features. its been discussed a fair bit, just not in this thread. Technically its all rumour til the game comes out, but its not a surprising move for them to pull.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DX11 engine, with support for 10/10.1 with disabled features. its been discussed a fair bit, just not in this thread. Technically its all rumour til the game comes out, but its not a surprising move for them to pull.



I highly doubt it. It will have DX11 support no doubt but it will scale down to DX9. This is going on consoles AND going against CoD. They need to make it open to as many people as possible.....however I hope I'm wrong


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I highly doubt it. It will have DX11 support no doubt but it will scale down to DX9. This is going on consoles AND going against CoD. They need to make it open to as many people as possible.....however I hope I'm wrong



remember that PC in this game is going to have bigger maps, more player support etc on PC - they ARE making the PC game different, and not just identical clones on each platform, with combined bugs because of it.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I highly doubt it. It will have DX11 support no doubt but it will scale down to DX9. This is going on consoles AND going against CoD. They need to make it open to as many people as possible.....however I hope I'm wrong



I do remember quite a lot of talks about bf3 not supporting dx9. I thought they were confirmed, but could've just been rumors.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I hope you guys are right.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jun 22, 2011)

*direct x*

http://www.neoseeker.com/news/14494-battlefield-3-leaving-dx-9-behind-frostbite-2-engine-good-news-for-pc-gamers/


so it's about 75% confirmed as of 8/2010 it looks like.  Still can change


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> DX11 engine, with support for 10/10.1 with disabled features. its been discussed a fair bit, just not in this thread. Technically its all rumour til the game comes out, but its not a surprising move for them to pull.



How many disabled features, it'll still be better then BC2 for us DX 10 people won't it? I'm just imagining no tessalation/lower post proccesing


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> How many disabled features, it'll still be better then BC2 for us DX 10 people won't it? I'm just imagining no tessalation/lower post proccesing



well, flat DX10.0 wont have AA support (or at a massive performance hit) - nothing new there.


stuff like tesselation and better shadows are already common features for games to drop as they go back to 10.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well, flat DX10.0 wont have AA support (or at a massive performance hit)



so stuck at 2xAA once again for me

Some games have basic tessellation in dx10

at least i'll still get better physics and i can imagine slightly better lighting then BC2


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow 5 more pages it passes the 500 mark.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Wow 5 more pages it passes the 500 mark.



I think the BF3 clubhouse will beat it by next year.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 22, 2011)

lol mines only 248 pages as i display as many posts per page as tpu allows.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

I almost got this game but I heard the single player sucked. Not much for multiplayer. To many kids..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 22, 2011)

yea BC2 isnt really kiddie multiplayer.... since this isnt xbox live where you get messages from some pre puberty twat waffle thats crying cause you kicked his ass. its battlefield i honestly cant think of any times ive felt like ive been playing against kids. ive felt my team sucks and ppl in my squad may suck but... TPUers on server = game is fun thus win. lol 

and Battlefield is always about the Multiplayer. always has been.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 22, 2011)

D007 said:


> I almost got this game but I heard the single player sucked. Not much for multiplayer. To many kids..



how can you know how is BFBC2 multiplayer experience,when you dont have the actual game?The fact that you've seen a friend playing few times,doesnt mean shit.you need lot more than that to know a game's online experience.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

Rado D said:


> You obviously dont know what are you talking about,right?..Or are you just trolling...besides,how can you know how is BFBC2 multiplayer experience,when you dont have the actual game?The fact that you've seen a friend playing few times,doesnt mean shit.you need lot more than that to know a game's online experience.





Maybe when bfbc3 comes out I'll give it a shot. Idk.. I liked ARMA and ARMA 2 for quite a while but it had tons of modability.
Might be better on pc as mentioned I suppose.. Likely less kiddies than xbox nonsense for sure. Pretty cheap right now too.
I keep kind of wanting to get it..lol.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2011)

D007 said:


> I almost got this game but I heard the single player sucked. Not much for multiplayer. To many kids..



Single player is just short. As far as multiplayer goes, it is really good. It's not CoD where it's infested with kids, griefers, trolls, etc. I find that most of the time I play, it's a good battle played by somewhat mature people. I don't know where you heard there's "too many kids" but it's simply not true. I'm not even a hardcore player of this game, but it is worth picking up.

This is also the BFBC2 Clubhouse. It's a place for people who play the game. Go get it, then make your comments here. 


*No more bickering.


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2011)

To whom it may concern.. Any more crap/bickering/arguing/name calling/insults and you're getting a vacation.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah have to back up - i gave up MW2 as it seemed a bit, well, simplistic.  BFBC2 is just plain brutal.  I love it.


----------



## D007 (Jun 22, 2011)

So what makes the multiplayer so great? I mean like everyone I know has this game.. why?
It looks soo perty I want to get it for eye candy reasons alone.. What makes the multiplayer stand out if I may?


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

D007 said:


> What makes the multiplayer stand out if I may?



mainly the teamwork, having 3-4 people in a tank always makes it more interesting/ a lot of helicopters can't even fire weapons without a second person

medics and engineers are also really useful for the team/to be


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 22, 2011)

D007 said:


> So what makes the multiplayer so great? I mean like everyone I know has this game.. why?
> It looks soo perty I want to get it for eye candy reasons alone.. What makes the multiplayer stand out if I may?



there is no other game that requires that level of teamwork. get on a good server and the game is really fun.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 22, 2011)

The game for a start has a nice pace to it rather than the fast pace of the COD games, I find it is also more balanced. There are vehicles in this game and various classes which all compliment each other very well. I like the fact its hard for people to camp. You can also just blow walls up if people are in a room. The hit detection is good, so it feels well balanced in that respect too. I also have never much of a problem with bull shit kills, apart from the shot guns which i do only find to be spammed in a small amount of servers. Also had a problem with a player using an UZI and sniping me with it, which was kinda bullshit imo but that was just one server i was in.

Most of the time its great and i never feel like i constantly have to play in order to get a decent k/d ratio which is a problem i usually have, like i feel instantly rusty if i don't play other games online constantly.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 22, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> The game for a start has a nice pace to it rather than the fast pace of the COD games, I find it is also more balanced. There are vehicles in this game and various classes which all compliment each other very well. I like the fact its hard for people to camp. You can also just blow walls up if people are in a room. The hit detection is good, so it feels well balanced in that respect too. I also have never much of a problem with bull shit kills, apart from the shot guns which i do only find to be spammed in a small amount of servers. Also had a problem with a player using an UZI and sniping me with it, which was kinda bullshit imo but that was just one server i was in.



Bad camping is excellent, playing with a uk TPU member who decided to snipe me, when i worked out where he was i got a tank and blew up not only the wall he was behind but another 2 and the roof, If they take destructible environments further in the sequel it can only be good things


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 23, 2011)

Battlefield 3 has 7 story buildings that tumble down to the ground not 2 story ones like we see currently.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 23, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I highly doubt it. It will have DX11 support no doubt but it will scale down to DX9. This is going on consoles AND going against CoD. They need to make it open to as many people as possible.....however I hope I'm wrong



Did you miss this?


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 23, 2011)

erocker said:


> To whom it may concern.. Any more crap/bickering/arguing/name calling/insults and you're getting a vacation.



screw you erocker. 

(PM me for my works number. If your giving me vacation, you should go all out)


but in all seriousness, I do get kind of tired of coming on here and finding page after page of bickering. (even if some of it was justified) save it for the game, or at least TS.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Did you miss this?



I haven't seen that before, interesting read.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 23, 2011)

time to game mother fuckers


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> time to game mother fuckers



Wrong time, maybe in about 1 - 1.5 hours, Lasagna just got out of the oven and Garlic bread went in, time to relax and watch some 3rd Rock from the Sun and enjoy my food.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 23, 2011)

yea i think im giving up on BC2, tired of the hackers and overall just shit support from EA, not to mention i cant remember the last time i joined a game that wasnt 1 side rapes the other. havent had good matches in ages. Game just feels like its dying, between that and lack of TPU members actively playing.

when this is your average game its time to quit







that wasnt even the worst one. of the last few days thats just one i remembered to screenshot.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Already done, and here I was ready to do some owning.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 23, 2011)

im just tired of the bullshit man its getting old... i really hope BF3 is better supported i know the auto balance is tier based aka Rank based but.. it really should be score based so teams are always shuffling so as to keep shit like i screen shot above from becoming normal.. which is what ive noticed lately.. 1 sided rape


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 23, 2011)

Funny, as I have had some of the closest, heart pumping, all out, barn burning, down to the wire games in the last week.  I must just luck out on the time of day I play and the servers.  Usually Turd Ferg and MIA.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 23, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Funny, as I have had some of the closest, heart pumping, all out, barn burning, down to the wire games in the last week.  I must just luck out on the time of day I play and the servers.  Usually Turd Ferg and MIA.



yeah, I had some good ones this week too.


had one were both teams had no concept of strategy, but excellent team work. they would just bum rush each other in large groups some of the funniest streaks I have ever gotten.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Screw it, I'm gonna BC2, if anyone wants in join on me.


----------



## meran (Jun 23, 2011)

hey add me meran_irq


----------



## Jetster (Jun 23, 2011)

Just started playing. Got it for $10


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 23, 2011)

to those that just bought the game, the best way to find us is through the TS, the info is in my sig.


I should be on at some point today.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 23, 2011)

REAYTH is having trouble starting up BC2. He recently reinstalled his OS and when he reinstalled BC2 it wont start. He even reinstalled it. No luck. It just wont start. Any ideas?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jun 23, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i think im giving up on BC2, tired of the hackers and overall just shit support from EA, not to mention i cant remember the last time i joined a game that wasnt 1 side rapes the other. havent had good matches in ages. Game just feels like its dying, between that and lack of TPU members actively playing.
> 
> when this is your average game its time to quit
> 
> ...



Maybe you will quit for good this time? 


I still play now and again myself. Just not as often as I'd like. Working 6 days a week kinda drains the life outta ya a bit. :shadedshu


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 23, 2011)

Or maybe just give it a break Crazy.couple of weeks and your BFBC2 need will come back 
I definitely wont give up until I reach level 50.thats a goal you have to meet,when you allready dedicated more than couple of hundreds hours to the game.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2011)

Crazy will be back.  I'll probably be playing tonight. But yeah BF3 can't come soon enough.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 23, 2011)

agreed im hoping the forced autobalance can help with this crazy bs i see. and yea ill probably be back im a sucker for punishment. altho last time i quit i was gone for 2 + months just out of spite haha


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 23, 2011)

I didn't play for months at a time on a few occasions. One reason I'm still only Level 33.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 23, 2011)

ive played pretty consistently 300+ hrs in multiplayer and 15hrs of single player. not counting benchmarking etc ive got nearly 350hrs in not as much as a few stalwart clubhouse members but im further up the chain then most. just for me games gotten worse over time not better. kinda sucks the fun out of it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 23, 2011)

Steam tells me ive plays BC2 for 0.2 hrs / 484.5 hrs

*EDIT* LOL im a nerd! I have 6 hrs / 560.7 hrs on Counterstrike Condition Zero!

No telling how many i have on CS 1.6


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 24, 2011)

*$10*



Jetster said:


> Just started playing. Got it for $10



Well if you like Military FPS you just made the best $10 purchase you have ever made.


----------



## blue.dot (Jun 24, 2011)

This is horrible! I can't play one normal game! Either I get error that connection has been lost, or I get kicked for big latency 
And the worst is, that after this problems, when it gets me to main menu, "Updating your stats" will appear and wont stop, so I have to hard kill BC2 process. Is there a way to fix at least this 'Updating your stats'? It was good at the beginning, it only took like 5-10 secs, but then 30 and more and more :/


----------



## Jetster (Jun 24, 2011)

I had a similar problem at first. Ended up a hard reset of my router fixed the problem


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 24, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> This is horrible! I can't play one normal game! Either I get error that connection has been lost, or I get kicked for big latency
> And the worst is, that after this problems, when it gets me to main menu, "Updating your stats" will appear and wont stop, so I have to hard kill BC2 process. Is there a way to fix at least this 'Updating your stats'? It was good at the beginning, it only took like 5-10 secs, but then 30 and more and more :/



WOW,first person from my homeland I've noticed here!! Welcome to TPU/Vitaj!! 
Obviously the only language used here is ENG 
But back to your enquiry,all these issues persist even with closer servers?I've tried to search for Slovakian servers,so that I could play sometimes with people from my country.I was very disappointed to see that there are no Slovakian servers,though I've seen some Czech.so you could try to search for them.or try to search ones in Hungary,Poland(there should be a lot) or any of the surrounding countries..good luck.

EDIT:and use any of the popular websites which measure your internet speed,monitor it for several times during several days,I know that in Slovakia ISPs are still bullshitting and playing nasty.If you find out that yours is rubbish and the service is slow,maybe its time to upgrade if its possible.


----------



## blue.dot (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Rado!  Seems we aren't that small 

For BC2, I try to always play on servers which show lowest ping in server browser. There are even some slovak servers  SVK-Army for example and some hosted by fakaheda etc.

Yeah you're right about ISP, but thank god my ISP only runs in my town and they have their own optical line! Speed is great, so the ping and connectivity. I can not tell bad word on them (well maybe at the beginning  )

I play CS 1.6 with no problems, too


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 24, 2011)

The only problems ive had recently are people using submachine guns and being able to snipe me and the shotguns are still bullshit as ever. Other than that the teams are usually balanced okay but i havnt had a bad match in a while now. Theres always one in every server who moans about hackers and noobs and im sick of it.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jun 24, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Hi Rado!  Seems we aren't that small
> 
> For BC2, I try to always play on servers which show lowest ping in server browser. There are even some slovak servers  SVK-Army for example and some hosted by fakaheda etc.
> 
> ...



Are you playing on wireless,or hard wired?maybe something messed up with your network adapter,router??I know,its hard to narrow down the problem when you have no idea whats causing it.If you didnt restart your router in a long time,I would try that first.disconnect from power leave for a minute or two and reconnect.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 24, 2011)

I have no connection probs at all and have still been having great games lately. The kind where people type out GREAT GAME!! and such at the end instead of just the automatic "gg". Been lucky re. the latter I guess. Still just join whatever server too though always in the top 20 lowest ping.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jun 25, 2011)

cant run dx 11 while in game with after burner says i am running dx 9, i even set bc2 ini file to 11 still does not change, am i doing something wrong hear ?


----------



## blue.dot (Jun 25, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Are you playing on wireless,or hard wired?maybe something messed up with your network adapter,router??I know,its hard to narrow down the problem when you have no idea whats causing it.If you didnt restart your router in a long time,I would try that first.disconnect from power leave for a minute or two and reconnect.



I'm on classic wired network, which goes to our router. But unfortunately, I don't have access to it, thanks to my father, who thinks he's the best. He thinks I can't set the router, although I do it for my friends with no problems. God knows what he did there. Are there any hacking methods to obtain password? 

But maybe it's not in router. Maybe it's in Windows, or my old mobo.
I'm going to buy new CPU+MB+RAM, so I will have to re-install Windows. Then Ill report


----------



## Jetster (Jun 25, 2011)

You don't have access to it? What does he run the wire under the door and lock it? Then reboot the house. JK you better not. Just offer to do some chores if he resets it. Its his you know


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

You don't necessarily have to reset anything, just reboot it by unplugging and replugging the power cord. I have to reboot my router every once in a while too.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 25, 2011)

I was getting kicked every 5 min so I rebooted my router and still continued. Reset it and put all the setting back it fixed it. Not sure why.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 25, 2011)

Jetster said:


> I was getting kicked every 5 min so I rebooted my router and still continued. Reset it and put all the setting back it fixed it. Not sure why.



Probably borked uPnP or conflicting port forwards. I was referring more to blue.dot than you tho. Should always start with a simple reboot.

Besides, as long as he has physical access to the router, he can always reset it. Just has to hold the reset button until it reboots, and it will be back to factory defaults. lol


----------



## Jetster (Jun 25, 2011)

Thats why i mentioned the door being locked  To reset the password to defalt. But he could flip the breaker on the house to reboot it


----------



## blue.dot (Jun 25, 2011)

Jetster said:


> But he could flip the breaker on the house to reboot it



What?? 

Ill try to unplug it fpr a while


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 25, 2011)

Wile E said:


> You don't necessarily have to reset anything, just reboot it by unplugging and replugging the power cord. I have to reboot my router every once in a while too.


Yep ! Sometimes if my network slows I will do that and it'll run a lot better.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2011)

Ill be playing in a bit after dinner.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2011)

You'll be paying for my dinner?  That's damn generous of you


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> You'll be paying for my dinner?  That's damn generous of you



It's even OK to get the all-you-can eat Lobster and Delmonico surf and turf.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh heavens, Delmonico.  Damn.  Sometimes it's worth it to pay $30+ for a steak, because NO, your grill or kitchen stove will NOT do it as well.

(unless you start it on the grill and finish it in the oven, but it's still not quite as good)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, there's a Delmonico here. I've never been as there are probably 20+ steakhouses just as good, some better, within 2 or 3 miles of there (most a matter of blocks; it's downtown). Some have been around for many decades.

The city doesn't always suck.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 26, 2011)

I didn't get first place but it was a damn good round. Lots of ownage.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2011)

Whenever I see you playing a game on Steam it's some other crap like DNF.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 26, 2011)

shut up man dont shit on DNF or ill have to jump in BC2 and shank you okay probably not as im heading to work soon but lol had to say it


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 26, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> shut up man dont shit on DNF or ill have to jump in BC2 and shank you okay probably not as im heading to work soon but lol had to say it


Thought you were finished I did notice you weren't around Friday night though.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I didn't get first place but it was a damn good round. Lots of ownage.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/558660546126045314/8A2B17BBF3AFA930299453E01C03521255FB0D6D/



my K/D ratio is better then yours, only by a small amount though


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 26, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah, there's a Delmonico here. I've never been as there are probably 20+ steakhouses just as good, some better, within 2 or 3 miles of there (most a matter of blocks; it's downtown). Some have been around for many decades.
> 
> The city doesn't always suck.



I'll be darned.  I didn't even know there was such a restaurant.  I always considered it a style of cut and aging for a ribeye steak, something above prime.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 26, 2011)

Interesting. I assumed it was "just" a steakhouse. That's not surprising though. Don't know a ton about meat expect what's good and how to grill a decent one myself. Though not like a real high-end steak joint of course.

Heh heh crazy I wasn't really talking smack about DNF so much as bitching about how I've never played BC2 with Mailman even though he's on my Steam list (tho not for that long and the one time I saw in-game in Steam I didn't know on what server).


----------



## Wile E (Jun 26, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I'll be darned.  I didn't even know there was such a restaurant.  I *always considered it a style of cut and aging for a ribeye steak*, something above prime.



It is. But apparently it is also a restaurant. Who knew?


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> my K/D ratio is better then yours, only by a small amount though
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110626/2011-06-26_00012.jpg



Sweet some one who sucks as bad as me.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

well tried gaming with mailman, guy on his team managed to kill  me before i spawned, and then proceded to survive around 70 rounds from an M16, and 1 grenade, quit that vietnam server went back to BC2 vanilla played on a regular server went 14/5 best on my team and the game CTDs. i really hope BF3 is more stable then BC2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well tried gaming with mailman, guy on his team managed to kill  me before i spawned, and then proceded to survive around 70 rounds from an M16, and 1 grenade, quit that vietnam server went back to BC2 vanilla played on a regular server went 14/5 best on my team and the game CTDs. i really hope BF3 is more stable then BC2.



I have never had BC2 CTD.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

seems to CTD alot for me kurgan, highway and others.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> seems to CTD alot for me kurgan, highway and others.



Never have I had it crash. Maybe its sensitive to OC like BF2?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well tried gaming with mailman, guy on his team managed to kill  me before i spawned, and then proceded to survive around 70 rounds from an M16, and 1 grenade, quit that vietnam server went back to BC2 vanilla played on a regular server went 14/5 best on my team and the game CTDs. i really hope BF3 is more stable then BC2.





TheMailMan78 said:


> I have never had BC2 CTD.



It happens to me all of the time on BC2.  Usually it is either going into a match or when a match finishes.  The only other times it happens is when I am in the process of killing someone or a group of people in a row.  No joke, it crashes only in those 3 instances.  About 1 in every 5 matches will have this happen.

I run PB setup daily and leave it running as I play( was a suggestion I read somewhere)  Internet connection is fine according to pingtest and speedtest and that dplatchecker program. Even tried no OC on the system  at all with no luck.  Reinstalled, game, vid drivers, even windows with no luck   I just don't know anymore

Edit:  No afterburner, realtemp, gpuz or the such running either (another suggestion that is out there)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

my systems at complete stock and with all oc tools turned off, still does it from time to time

before i had issues with BC2 crashing if MSI afterburner or Trixx was running disabled those everything was fine since December now its fucking up again with no actual changes to my machine, hell still using the same drivers same everything havent touched a damn thing. I dont know game is just overly sensitive and before anyone asks its not punk buster fucking it up surprisingly that headache hasnt reared its ugly head yet.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

dank1983man420 said:


> It happens to me all of the time on BC2.  Usually it is either going into a match or when a match finishes.  The only other times it happens is when I am in the process of killing someone or a group of people in a row.  No joke, it crashes only in those 3 instances.  About 1 in every 5 matches will have this happen.
> 
> I run PB setup daily and leave it running as I play( was a suggestion I read somewhere)  Internet connection is fine according to pingtest and speedtest and that dplatchecker program. Even tried no OC on the system  at all with no luck.  Reinstalled, game, vid drivers, even windows with no luck   I just don't know anymore



Try the link in my sig. Maybe thats yalls issue. PB.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> my systems at complete stock and with all oc tools turned off, still does it from time to time
> 
> before i had issues with BC2 crashing if MSI afterburner or Trixx was running disabled those everything was fine since December now its fucking up again with no actual changes to my machine, hell still using the same drivers same everything havent touched a damn thing. I dont know game is just overly sensitive and before anyone asks its not punk buster fucking it up surprisingly that headache hasnt reared its ugly head yet.



Well I don't know what you are doing because both REAYTH and I have never had an issue. Is your DX updated?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

yes DX is updated otherwise the other games i play wouldnt run properly  far newer games then BC2 anyway lol

BC2 is the only game out of 100+ games that gives me issues.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yes DX is updated otherwise the other games i play wouldnt run properly  far newer games then BC2 anyway lol
> 
> BC2 is the only game out of 100+ games that gives me issues.



Its not BC2 because it doesn't happen on mine or REAYTHS. Gotta be something else. Something it doesn't like.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Try the link in my sig. Maybe thats yalls issue. PB.



Trying this now...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are my settings....



> [WindowSettings]
> Width=1920
> Height=1080
> Fullscreen=true
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

wow tiny FOV mailman damn
My settings


> [WindowSettings]
> Width=1920
> Height=1200
> Fullscreen=true
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> wow tiny FOV mailman damn
> My settings



Hmmm I see your render limit is also different. Maybe these are the issue? REAYTH and I both leave the default FOV and render limit. I also read something about the sound. I use headphones.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jun 27, 2011)

i have to change the FOV or i feel sick,

render limit if set to 0 means the game isnt Guessing on what gets rendered thus lowers input lag latency etc,  thus why i use them render ahead limit at 2 or 4 causes me massive hit box issues.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 27, 2011)

BC2 anyone?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man you definitely want to raise your FOV. At least experiment.


----------



## Black Haru (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hmmm I see your render limit is also different. Maybe these are the issue? REAYTH and I both leave the default FOV and render limit. I also read something about the sound. I use headphones.





Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh man you definitely want to raise your FOV. At least experiment.



no, I have stock FOV and render ahead at 1 and I get the (very) occasional ctd. maybe once every 2 months or so (used to be worse, patches fixed it somewhat)


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 27, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> no, I have stock FOV and render ahead at 1 and I get the (very) occasional ctd. maybe once every 2 months or so (used to be worse, patches fixed it somewhat)



Same here.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Same here.


Shit maybe I better change mine. I have plenty of screen and I have issues from time to time. I have the render ahead at 0 now too. It really didn't make a difference from 1 though.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not BC2 because it doesn't happen on mine or REAYTHS. Gotta be something else. Something it doesn't like.



Happens on mine sometimes too. Completely stock settings. Punkbuster, the game and DX always fully up to date, even trying multiple drivers. Even on a completely clean windows install. It will be the absolute only game that crashes for me on an all stock clean setup. It has happened when the only setting I've changed in game is the resolution. I've even tried it with on-board sound and HDMI soulnd out of the video card. Still happens on occasion.

It's definitely the game. it just crashes sometimes. I'm guessing it has something to do with the servers and missed packets or something.


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 27, 2011)

is vietnam still worth the buck or should I just wait for BF3?


----------



## Ross211 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> seems to CTD alot for me kurgan, highway and others.



And always at the worst time, when you're playing well and on a rampage.  



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its not BC2 because it doesn't happen on mine or REAYTHS. Gotta be something else. Something it doesn't like.



It's those damn underpants gnomes I swear.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> seems to CTD alot for me kurgan, highway and others.



I don't get them too often, the times I have got them it's been in streaks and I got pissed enough to format windows and it almost always worked. Last time I CTD'd is probably more than a month ago I think.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> i have to change the FOV or i feel sick,
> 
> render limit if set to 0 means the game isnt Guessing on what gets rendered thus lowers input lag latency etc,  thus why i use them render ahead limit at 2 or 4 causes me massive hit box issues.



Yeah I can't play at stock FOV, I personally play at 85, any higher and I notice big time fish bowling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I guess REAYTH and I are just lucky. I mean honestly I have NEVER had that game crash on me. Not even once.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 27, 2011)

BC2 doesn't like AMD


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Happens on mine sometimes too. Completely stock settings. Punkbuster, the game and DX always fully up to date, even trying multiple drivers. Even on a completely clean windows install. It will be the absolute only game that crashes for me on an all stock clean setup. It has happened when the only setting I've changed in game is the resolution. I've even tried it with on-board sound and HDMI soulnd out of the video card. Still happens on occasion.
> 
> It's definitely the game. it just crashes sometimes. I'm guessing it has something to do with the servers and missed packets or something.



I found that bumping up the IOH volts when only overclocking the unCore on my set up fixed most of the texture flickering going on.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

I've had it crash but it was not-rock-stable OC. Also have had connection failures and such at times but generally fixed with PBsetup run. Been trouble free for awhile now and played for hours this past weekend (including finally with Mailman last night who kept trying to rope me into hardcore as he's better at it but we finally found a vanilla Heavy Metal server where we both kicked some ass esp him...but then I had to go make milkshakes for me and the old lady. Priorities, man.)

Oh yeah I do get texture flickering fairly often esp on big outdoor maps. I figured crossfire related a la the black screen flicker which I also get but not too frequently. Maybe Ill give those voltages a shot. Should also try without my gpu oc just to see.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I've had it crash but it was not-rock-stable OC. Also have had connection failures and such at times but generally fixed with PBsetup run. Been trouble free for awhile now and played for hours this past weekend (including finally with Mailman last night who kept trying to rope me into hardcore as he's better at it but we finally found a vanilla Heavy Metal server where we both kicked some ass esp him...but then I had to go make milkshakes for me and the old lady. Priorities, man.)
> 
> Oh yeah I do get texture flickering fairly often esp on big outdoor maps. I figured crossfire related a la the black screen flicker which I also get but not too frequently. Maybe Ill give those voltages a shot. Should also try without my gpu oc just to see.



I think me an MT Alex were there for awhile too. The helicopters were a total PITA !


----------



## mastrdrver (Jun 27, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I've had it crash but it was not-rock-stable OC. Also have had connection failures and such at times but generally fixed with PBsetup run. Been trouble free for awhile now and played for hours this past weekend (including finally with Mailman last night who kept trying to rope me into hardcore as he's better at it but we finally found a vanilla Heavy Metal server where we both kicked some ass esp him...but then I had to go make milkshakes for me and the old lady. Priorities, man.)
> 
> Oh yeah I do get texture flickering fairly often esp on big outdoor maps. I figured crossfire related a la the black screen flicker which I also get but not too frequently. Maybe Ill give those voltages a shot. Should also try without my gpu oc just to see.



I've noticed that when I'm at the edge of a map or/and can overlook the entire map or large portions of it (like in Heavy Metal) that is usually when the flickering happens. Both texture flicker and the black screen flicker.

I'm also on X58 setup and not a P55 like yourself so I'm not sure if the IOH volts will help on a P55 board.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 27, 2011)

I appologize to my friends for the rage quit last night. I hate teams that are content with losing as long as they got a positive K/D.

I don't like being the only reason my team is not being completely owned. We should not lose a flag because I left for 2 minutes. I am not bragging because this doesn't make me awesome. It proves I had no help and the enemy plain didn't expect me to actually try to win (reason I got away with stuff that should have gotten me killed before I murdered 8 people). That is just sad and pisses me off like nothing else.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 27, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I've noticed that when I'm at the edge of a map or/and can overlook the entire map or large portions of it (like in Heavy Metal) that is usually when the flickering happens. Both texture flicker and the black screen flicker.
> 
> I'm also on X58 setup and not a P55 like yourself so I'm not sure if the IOH volts will help on a P55 board.



Yeah. To all of the above.

Yeah boise they were pains in the ass. I got them bastards in the Apache once though.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jun 28, 2011)

Ill be playing bc2 if anyone is interested.


----------



## blu3flannel (Jun 28, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Ill be playing bc2 if anyone is interested.



Still on?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just found this










He's a console player, but still got to have respect, my grand parents have issues working a VCR, lol.

And holy crap the BC2 clubhouse is 190 posts short of becoming the largest post count on TPU, Battlefield must own that spot!


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I watched this the other night. He looks like 
he is pretty good. He'd Whoop my tail. Nicer garden then 
me too : ) I haven't retired yet though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2011)

That's cause you spend all your free time and money on beer and bc2 instead of in and on the garden! You know that won't change when you retire.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That's cause you spend all your free time and money on beer and bc2 instead of in and on the garden! You know that won't change when you retire.



I did have to chase our boxer out of it yesterday again. Eating a tomato plant:shadedshu
Gonna have to make a better fence, or shootem. The latter sounds better, but then the wife 
would shoot me.


----------



## Bow (Jun 28, 2011)

I have not played in a week or so, but yesterday when I wanted to I kept getting Communication error PnkBstra.exe.  I have updated PB several times and am still getting the same thing.

HELP


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 28, 2011)

He is a Pwn Grand daddy! Epic Win.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 29, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I apologize to my friends for the rage quit last night. I hate teams that are content with losing as long as they got a positive K/D.


Wow an apology from some one who raged. Good job Highway  Hey they need some one to pick up where Crazy left off , he isn't' on much anymore I've been dickin around with an old P4 and stuck a Pentium D 930 in it. It actually plays BFBC2 now and MOH with very little lag. Running a 6570 HD 2 GB in it. I think my old 5570 HD ran better though. After I get a larger hard drive for it I'm gonna put Vista 64 in it and see how it does. Why do I always feel compelled to upgrade shit even when it is an old ran down piece of outdated shit ?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 29, 2011)

I love ending a match for the win with a stab to a Bush Wookie's head.

Been having *great* games on Heavy Metal lately. Crazy you've just been unlucky.


----------



## Bow (Jun 30, 2011)

Bow said:


> I have not played in a week or so, but yesterday when I wanted to I kept getting Communication error PnkBstra.exe.  I have updated PB several times and am still getting the same thing.
> 
> HELP



Anyone??


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

I hit 70c under full load.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 30, 2011)

Bow said:


> Anyone??



Make sure PunkbusterA is running before you start the game. YOu may have to check your computer Services to restart it if it is not.  Once you have do that, update PB and try again.


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 30, 2011)

Bow said:


> Anyone??



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2327581&postcount=12466


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2011)

*Pentium D on Projector*

Wow had my best match last night on an old Pentium D I have been tinkering with. I lead the whole match and got the Ace for the losing team. Of course this never happens to me so I didn't even know how to get a screen shot. The machine hangs in heavy fighting too, and I still kept the lead. I kept wishing I was playing on the Hex. Didn't even have my keys bound. 
Oh well may have to find that server tonight and add it to Favorites. I think it said something about Sacramento. Maybe they all just suck as bad as their Basketball team Nope the Server was Black Op's Clan. Figures it is COD wannabe's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

Damn no one liked my clocks? I thought they were damn good! Smoothed things out in BC2 for sure.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 30, 2011)

That is nice for 5850


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That is nice for 5850



I wanted to show it off but no threads were around to brag about them lol. Anyway I use them for BC2 so I figured this place was as good as any.


----------



## boise49ers (Jun 30, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn no one liked my clocks? I thought they were damn good! Smoothed things out in BC2 for sure.


How did you get that much bandwidth out of that ? 
I can't even get that out of my 6870.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 30, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> How did you get that much bandwidth out of that ?
> I can't even get that out of my 6870.



MSI Afterburner. Ever used it?


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 1, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hit 70c under full load.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/06/29/7ka.png



What kind of voltage?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 1, 2011)

I need to retire


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> What kind of voltage?



1.174 with the fan at 50%.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 1, 2011)

*Wtf !*

So I played one round on the Pentium D again last night and went 8 and 7. 
Not sure what is going on. This is running the game at its lowest setting. 
 Now I expect I'll get on tonight and with my gaming machine 
and get smoked.Maybe I should stay away from all the TPU games
Every one is just to damn good.

500


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> So I played one round on the Pentium D again last night and went 8 and 7.
> Not sure what is going on. This is running the game at its lowest setting.
> Now I expect I'll get on tonight and with my gaming machine
> and get smoked.Maybe I should stay away from all teh TPU games
> Every one is just to damn good.



I actually play better when I have horrible FPS, maybe you found what works for you.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 1, 2011)

Mailman joined me again. Was gunner in his tank on Heavy Metal and and we pulled up near enemy B but he was distracted by infantry or some shit right in front of us and did not see the full health enemy tank on our left side (tho I managed to jump out and live and ended up destroying him).

Sooo what did you say your FOV was again? Heh that's not the whole enchilada in this case of course but it couldn't hurt. Especially were you in the habit of hitting 3rd person view you may have seen him, at least with a slight pan to the left. I run 90 FOV (iirc) and can see a nice chunk of the map esp in 3rd person view.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2011)

Easy, Blue and I dominated that server after you left......I blame you. lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 1, 2011)

Bah after that enemy UAV was up there nailing C with TOWs for like 5 mins (and after multiple spots on my part I GTFO).


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 4, 2011)

*Wow*

2 days with no posts ! Hit 500 and died.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh it is not actually dead...not until BF3 comes out anyway.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Been playing solo last few days, wish I had a different work schedule. But maybe beginning of this week I can join some of you.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh it is not actually dead...not until BF3 comes out anyway.



Can't die yet, we are 198 behind being the largest post to grace TPU!


----------



## Jetster (Jul 4, 2011)

What time is everyone on?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh it is not actually dead...not until BF3 comes out anyway.


That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> That's what I'm hoping.



Its just slowed down from lack of content and the fact BF3 is so close.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 4, 2011)

well when my new rig gets built i will be back on kicking ass then, hopefully ppl use the TS3, as without anyone on i just dont bother joining on people anymore i just play solo. most ppl on my friends list are on servers where my latency is around 200-220, server i join for me are 120-130 for me


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 4, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well when my new rig gets built i will be back on kicking ass then, hopefully ppl use the TS3, as without anyone on i just dont bother joining on people anymore i just play solo. most ppl on my friends list are on servers where my latency is around 200-220, server i join for me are 120-130 for me



Jesus Christ dude your rig already puts most of our to shame. Can I have the old one


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2011)

nah its being given to a friend of mine so he can play Battlefield 3 with us


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 5, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah its being given to a friend of mine so he can play Battlefield 3 with us


Just kiddin I will be doing OK by then as far as my GPU goes. 
Of course I will only be running one. That is pretty cool you'd 
do that though. I did it with my boy if you remember with BFBC2 
and he never hooked up. Foolish Xbox dude !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2011)

well my bud knows that battlefield on pc way better then console i let him use my rig hes hooked and he wants in on BF3


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 5, 2011)

HAPPY 4th OF July my TPU brothers !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone up for a few rounds to celebrate the 4th?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for a few rounds to celebrate the 4th?



Got grandkids here to light fireworks for about another hour then I'll check in !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well for now I'm on the Master Assassin's 24/7 Conquest Server.


----------



## DOM (Jul 5, 2011)

i got the game yesterday but my parents net is slow, they pay for 6 and get half pos att 

so i have to wait till i go back home later this week


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 5, 2011)

Master_Orhan told me he wasn't teklord at some point a few pages back, so I don't know who that guy is and I have never seen him in TS.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well then what is Master_Orhans handle on here? (This is why I go by the same name everywhere, lol.)


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well then what is Master_Orhans handle on here? (This is why I go by the same name everywhere, lol.)



Your right. I just checked his last post. He is Master_Orhan. I was still thinking about the dick who posted a video of himself camping and bragging how awesome he was.

So I guess I don't really care what he things or recalls about rounds with us. Victory is what is important. And if that means I have to stay on the frontline and keep what ground we have, so be it. If that means sneaking around and taking the unprotected rear, fine. My only regret is letting tunnel vision set in when I wanted his tags and not playing my game. Maybe next time I will actually use guns I am good with.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 5, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> If that means sneaking around and taking the unprotected rear, fine. My only regret is letting tunnel vision set in



you talking gaming or FKing?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> you talking gaming or FKing?



Talking about Fking people up in a game.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2011)

lol brandon he does take flags at least according to his stats but the rounds he played i didnt see him take any, otherwise his score would have been higher


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol brandon he does take flags at least according to his stats but the rounds he played i didnt see him take any, otherwise his score would have been higher



sorry... I got carried away! I miss playing with you guys but since I have got a really good job, I have ZERO time for it.

I occasionally get to play CS 1.6/CZ for about 30 min every now and then


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2011)

that sucks balls you need to make time i need more of your tags lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I won't go into specifics, I just need more tags of everyones.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2011)

well i have alot of highway and black haru but for all the time spent trying to kill brandon i only got his tags a few times,


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 5, 2011)

i haz tagz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 5, 2011)

yes yes you do gary i need more of your tags as well so i can even the tag score


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't think I have any of garys tags, dont think we have played much, I'm sad.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 5, 2011)

Indeed. I too want some tagsinhere.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 5, 2011)

in my tags list, highway is my top person i have taken tags from


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 5, 2011)

Heh mine is some random dude I have no clue how I got him 3 times. MT Alex is number 3 tho


----------



## whitrzac (Jul 6, 2011)

I finally have a laptop that I can play BC2 with again...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whatever happen to MapleJugz?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559787428448535962/538112A458CC299056FFE1CA739B27B7DFC88D1B/
> 
> Whatever happen to MapleJugz?



Same here man. he just like vanished


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

Soviet Missile also. He used to be a regular on here.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 6, 2011)

soviet retired he got sick of BC2 moved on to other games,

its why White pass has a house affectionately known as Soviets House as i guess thats where he spent all his time before it he stopped playing


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lems around. He messaged me on steam a while back


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jul 6, 2011)

Just managed,on purpose,though maybe with bit of a luck too,to shoot a heli pilot with M1 from about 100m..can I be proud?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> soviet retired he got sick of BC2 moved on to other games



I would say burnt out more so than retired. He has 320h of playtime and the last real day he played was May 9th 2010, The game came out on March 2nd 2010. Meaning he effectively played that game for 40 hours a week for 2 months straight... I wouldn't have lasted that long, full time BC2 for 2 months, lol.



Rado D said:


> Just managed,on purpose,though maybe with bit of a luck too,to shoot a heli pilot with M1 from about 100m..can I be proud?



Heli hunting a a tank is my favorite sport, got to use hills to your advantage to angle your tank up. Most pilots hate the top gunner damage, but a good ol tank shell will drop them out of the sky in one hit. But it's not easy, be proud, done it a lot but it still puts a smile on my face when I land it on a chopper.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jul 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> but a good ol tank shell will drop them out of the sky in one hit.



Yeah,that makes a big smile on every ones face  Im not spending that much time in tanks,but did shoot a heli with shell about dozen times,maybe more.it will piss off your enemy very well LOL plus you gain a big respect from the rest of the players...
What is my hobby recently is blowing up shit with C4,Im a totally C4 whore for last few days


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

If people are up for BC2 later tonight let me know, I might be down to play a few rounds.


----------



## burtram (Jul 6, 2011)

Lately I've just been playing on those 24/7 Valparaiso/Isla Inocentes servers, just so I can shoot people out of the choppers. Earlier today I had got the pilot and the guy behind him, one shot, two kills with a shotgun. I have been a bit surprised lately, not as many complainers about the shotty + slugs.

Edit: Also, it finally happened, Hit level 50.  http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/cgs_burt  guess i need to update my sig, haha.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just had some great rounds with Easy and Burt, I don't think there was a single round where someone from TPU didn't take the Ace.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2011)

man, i lost the screenie of the last round we played. i havnt played that good in months. having good teammates obviously helps.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> man, i lost the screenie of the last round we played. i havnt played that good in months. having good teammates obviously helps.



Yeah you were kicking some ass, I don't remember ever seeing you go 2.0+ KDR back to back rounds and I think last 3 rounds you cleared 2.0.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 6, 2011)

i know. i dont think ive been THAT good consistently since the first month the game came out. it just proves that i simply do not enjoy games unless im playing with the same people on a normal basis.


----------



## burtram (Jul 6, 2011)

That was fun, unfortunately for a while there I got stuck in a random squad with 3 snipers doing absolutely nothing on oasis... that was real annoying.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jul 6, 2011)

burtram said:


> Earlier today I had got the pilot and the guy behind him, one shot, two kills with a shotgun



Wow,thats insane!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

burtram said:


> That was fun, unfortunately for a while there I got stuck in a random squad with 3 snipers doing absolutely nothing on oasis... that was real annoying.



Thats my favorite squad ever, gets better when I open the Squad list and the rest are all full or locked, makes me want to


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2011)

Damn my rig is down at the moment. Sounds like I missed out...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love playing Vietnam in hardcore. Fast pace and instant death. You hit someone with an M14 they die. No body armor perks. No radar. No ammo count.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL yea vietnam was a good 12$ DLC


----------



## GullyFoyle (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another tactic for your toolkit...Aerial Minetage.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG I'm totally raining mines down on enemy tanks now! Why didn't I think of this earlier?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Here's another tactic for your toolkit...Aerial Minetage.



I approve this message, mines are one of my favorite tools. I just got sick of tanks hiding and repairing, rather 1 shot them.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> OMG I'm totally raining mines down on enemy tanks now! Why didn't I think of this earlier?



Good luck, it's very hard to stand on a chopper. The pilot has to move very slow so you don't slide off. Any decent tankers just going to knock that slow moving target out of the sky. It's also hard to drop mines from the sky, they bounce ridiculously high and the direction seems very random.


----------



## Ross211 (Jul 6, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Here's another tactic for your toolkit...Aerial Minetage.



Whoah I need to use mines more


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I approve this message, mines are one of my favorite tools. I just got sick of tanks hiding and repairing, rather 1 shot them.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, it's very hard to stand on a chopper. The pilot has to move very slow so you don't slide off. Any decent tankers just going to knock that slow moving target out of the sky. It's also hard to drop mines from the sky, they bounce ridiculously high and the direction seems very random.



Oh I was thinking just dropping them from the fourth seat of the transport heli like it appeared he did a few times. I can't be too high up tho of course. Yeah the pilot in that video is just as important/skillful as the dude with the mines.



Ross211 said:


> Whoah I need to use mines more



Yeah mines are super fun and effective. It just sucks hard being without a projectile explosive tho. It always seems like I choose the worst time. Note you can have up to 5 mines on the ground at any time and they stay even if you switch classes. Drop a sixth and the first disappears btw.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah mines are super fun and effective. It just sucks hard being without a projectile explosive tho. It always seems like I choose the worst time. Note you can have up to 5 mines on the ground at any time and they stay even if you switch classes. Drop a sixth and the first disappears btw.



That might be without the explosives perk. Pretty sure I can have 7 or 8 down.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah I was mistaken. Just did a google and it looks like six is max. Don't think explosive perk affects how many you can drop rather what you can carry but this is easy enough to actually test and see...


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just had a great game (which I joined late) but still great...


----------



## burtram (Jul 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah I was mistaken. Just did a google and it looks like six is max. Don't think explosive perk affects how many you can drop rather what you can carry but this is easy enough to actually test and see...



I always kinda figured it was 6, but never tested it with the mines. Just figured since you can only have 6 C4 out at once, it probably applies to the mines as well, but good to know for sure.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah. I've never kept dropping them in front of me until they start disappearing but think I will now both with and without perk. 

I think the most important point for people to know is that all mines that one plants within a certain number _stay_ there until they explode or you drop one too many *no matter what else you do short of changing teams or leaving the server*. Apparently in BC1 they would disappear just upon dying. Frankly, it makes sense to always start as engie with mines and then switch to whatever kit you really want after you lay them in opportune spots and get killed. Of course, I don't always do that myself (sometimes simply forget...until I get killed by a mine lol)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ah I was mistaken. Just did a google and it looks like six is max. Don't think explosive perk affects how many you can drop rather what you can carry but this is easy enough to actually test and see...



6 sounds right, takes 2 to pop a tank and I know you can have down 3 sets of them. After that need an ammo box because that last one isn't enough so I lose track.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2011)

Does it take two even with no armor perk?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, even if you have upgraded explosive damage it still will almost always take 2. So make sure not to use that with landmines, it's pretty pointless.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 7, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 7, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> That might be without the explosives perk. Pretty sure I can have 7 or 8 down.



I used C4 last night right at the entrance to the A flag on HM. Threw down about 4 and waited for a tank to roll in. He parked almost on top of them and took out the tank that way.

Fwiw, I also killed a nemesis after I spawned with C4. He must have been near the Jeep that I had C4 on. I was trying to pull the drive, dive, and blow move but got killed. When I spawned I switched over to the trigger to see if it would blow. Probably a surprise to him.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 8, 2011)

Can't win with only 2. I need at least 4:






First round when I joined, I did most of the killing and I was the last to join the server:


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 8, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I used C4 last night right at the entrance to the A flag on HM. Threw down about 4 and waited for a tank to roll in. He parked almost on top of them and took out the tank that way.
> 
> Fwiw, I also killed a nemesis after I spawned with C4. He must have been near the Jeep that I had C4 on. I was trying to pull the drive, dive, and blow move but got killed. When I spawned I switched over to the trigger to see if it would blow. Probably a surprise to him.



c4 trigger shouldn't work after respawn. if someone shot the c4 it would give you the points though.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 8, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Can't win with only 2. I need at least 4:
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542898929837098064/9B2D4BF3722DD32E05EB810F793F2B4CBAD1E728/
> 
> ...



Highway how do you get a screen shot like that. I finally got ace a couple weeks ago and didn't know how


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 8, 2011)

So I was playing today on a server that didn't have 1k+ tickets and didn't have HM in their map rounds. I noticed 2 things 1) I didn't have the initial load lag that I normally have and 2) I did not have a problem with the flicker textures/black screen. I'm assuming they must be related to either the larger map and/or higher then "normal" ticket counts.



Black Haru said:


> c4 trigger shouldn't work after respawn. if someone shot the c4 it would give you the points though.



If so then it was the best timing in the world because I spawned, pulled out the trigger, clicked it, and I saw the jeep blow and got the points for the kill.

I was just like


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 8, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Highway how do you get a screen shot like that. I finally got ace a couple weeks ago and didn't know how



If you are using a Steam version of the game, you can hit F12.  If not, download FRAPS and then once installed use F10.  You just have to make sure to launch it before you start to play BC2.  The free version will do all you want, no need to upgrade.

Congrats on the Ace Pin


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 8, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> If you are using a Steam version of the game, you can hit F12.  If not, download FRAPS and then once installed use F10.  You just have to make sure to launch it before you start to play BC2.  The free version will do all you want, no need to upgrade.
> 
> Congrats on the Ace Pin


Thanks !


----------



## burtram (Jul 8, 2011)

You can also use steam and "add non steam game" to the library, then run it through steam, and still be able to take screenshots as long as the in-game overlay is enabled. That's what I usually do, but I almost always forget to when I start playing, haha.

Edit: just had a great defensive game on Arica Harbor in rush mode.











I was in the machine gunners seat, jumping in and out repairing the tank (yes, there was a driver, a good one for once), keeping it alive, then shooting everything that moved. Surprisingly, no "Hax" accusations that round.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 8, 2011)

burtram said:


> You can also use steam and "add non steam game" to the library, then run it through steam, and still be able to take screenshots as long as the in-game overlay is enabled. That's what I usually do, but I almost always forget to when I start playing, haha.
> 
> Edit: just had a great defensive game on Arica Harbor in rush mode.
> 
> ...



nice, did that once in the chopper.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2011)

REAYTH, Garyinhere and me were going at it hardcore in Nam last night and I mean that in the gayest sense.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 8, 2011)

Then me and erocker decided to play


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like WifeBeater had his way with everyone.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 8, 2011)

1kurgan1 said:


> looks like wifebeater had his way with everyone.



No U!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jul 8, 2011)

Let me add mine too after some time 
Its my fav 2000 ticket server,so points are good in the end.
Shame that I dint get the ace pin,cos I would totally deserve it,always on the frontline.the two best guys were obviously heli murderers,gosh I couldnt sit 2 hours in a heli.
Also notice,Master_Orhan also joined,a bit later..
Had nice tag collection,total 14.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 8, 2011)

I simply refuse to play any 500+ ticket maps. I can get just as many points in the same time, but do it across 4 or 5 maps instead of 1.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 8, 2011)

I hate the extremely high ticket servers. I wished i could find a low ping hardcore 250 ticket rotation server.

fast vehicle respawn a +


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

wifebeater had me in tears. i totally laughing my arse off!! Epic name!!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah that is a pretty funny nick due to the trashy undershirt connection. Especially on a forum--imagine the hilarious avatar options!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2011)

I bet that dudes gonna have the same name in BF3.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 8, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I hate the extremely high ticket servers. I wished i could find a low ping hardcore 250 ticket rotation server.
> 
> fast vehicle respawn a +



So you want to play CODMW2 on Bad Company 2?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 9, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I simply refuse to play any 500+ ticket maps. I can get just as many points in the same time, but do it across 4 or 5 maps instead of 1.



Yeah I don't have patients for that.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah that is a pretty funny nick due to the trashy undershirt connection. Especially on a forum--imagine the hilarious avatar options!



Yeah it is unless he lives up to his Name


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

I actually prefer the high ticket servers. I like the longer games that you have to keep working hard at capping points.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 9, 2011)

The only beef I have with higher ticket counts is for rush maps, it sort of unbalances the maps for defenders. BUT then again on hardcore servers its a great help to attackers and sort of moves to balancing out the gameplay since the attacking team rarely shows team effort unless a group of friends or clans are playing.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

random said:


> The only beef I have with higher ticket counts is for rush maps, it sort of unbalances the maps for defenders. BUT then again on hardcore servers its a great help to attackers and sort of moves to balancing out the gameplay since the attacking team rarely shows team effort unless a group of friends or clans are playing.



See, that might be where I differ from others. I don't like Rush. I avoid it if at all possible.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jul 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> See, that might be where I differ from others. I don't like Rush. I avoid it if at all possible.



Kind of same here,I simply cant play rush,I hate it.you go to set the charges and 15 players are sitting there waiting to shoot you first..but in near future I will push myself to play rush maps,cos the "In a round destroy 4 T-COMs" is my only missing PIN and I do want It!!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Another for the hate of Rush. I don't have the quickest reaction time out there, not to say it's bad. But my strong point is mind games and flanking, and Rush takes that advantage away from me. Wheres the strategy in throwing bodies into a bunch of bullets.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 9, 2011)

Just got to level 48 last night, almost there ^^


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't mind rush as long as they mix it in with conquest... Also like playing squad deathmatch from time to time


----------



## Radi_SVK (Jul 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I don't mind rush as long as they mix it in with conquest... Also like playing squad deathmatch from time to time



I play squad deathmatch from time to time too,specially to get kills with shotguns,Im not that good with them,but smaller deathmatch maps are good for shotguns.I still dont have the 500 kills insignia for shotguns LOL,though soon..


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 9, 2011)

Rado D said:


> I play squad deathmatch from time to time too,specially to get kills with shotguns,Im not that good with them,but smaller deathmatch maps are good for shotguns.I still dont have the 500 kills insignia for shotguns LOL,though soon..



i enjoy smaller rounds stalking prey and stuff it's an enjoyable change of pace from time to time


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 9, 2011)

I love rush. I played Hardcore Rush exclusively for a long time after BC2 came out, but now I like a healthy mix of conquest and rush. I enjoy the changing map locations for rush. Oasis on conquest is so freaking small and it has so much room to offer.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 9, 2011)

When BC2 first came out, I played nothing but Rush.  In fact, I bet it was at least 4 months before I ever played Conquest with any regularity.  This is the main reason my K/D is just below 1.0 as I'm not afraid to make suicide runs on the MCOMs.  I loved the frantic action.  I grew out of it, though, as now I play Conquest almost exclusively, unless I notice a Harvest Day rush map.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 9, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> When BC2 first came out, I played nothing but Rush.  In fact, I bet it was at least 4 months before I ever played Conquest with any regularity.  This is the main reason my K/D is just below 1.0 as I'm not afraid to make suicide runs on the MCOMs.  I loved the frantic action.  I grew out of it, though, as now I play Conquest almost exclusively, unless I notice a Harvest Day rush map.



i hate the people who are afraid to die in a video game! they hide behind walls and protect their K/D while their team loses miserably!!!


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 9, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i hate the people who are afraid to die in a video game! they hide behind walls and protect their K/D while their team loses miserably!!!



I agree ... if you judge me as a player by K/D you'd think I'm horrible


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I agree ... if you judge me as a player by K/D you'd think I'm horrible



Or when all bases are capped aside from uncaps and everyone decides to give up and think its a great fucking idea to spawn as sniper. which means NO CAPPING. bitches dont even attempt to make an effort trying to cap. just spend about 30mins camped around their own base and trying to snipe the other team while it turns into a turkey shoot for the other team with medics that can literally run through a hole group of snipers and kill about 5 of the campers before being taken out themselves.

too many fucking douches think their great at sniping. but have no idea whens the perfect time to go sniper. Ive been in games where 96% of players have spawned as sniper. and that leaves probably less then 5 people to go capture bases. its stupid and retarded, people like that should be instabanned.


----------



## DOM (Jul 9, 2011)

i played some today and i suck lol

its different then cod bo but im a nub and have the basic guns 

and the graphics are not that good even with everything maxed cod bo looks alot better


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 9, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> i hate the people who are afraid to die in a video game! they hide behind walls and protect their K/D while their team loses miserably!!!


I defintely ain't afraid to die actually I'm really good at it 



DOM said:


> i played some today and i suck lol
> 
> its different then cod bo but im a nub and have the basic guns
> 
> and the graphics are not that good even with everything maxed cod bo looks alot better



COD looks better ? Not sure about that  
Regardless BF3 is gonna put them both to shame.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 9, 2011)

DOM said:


> i played some today and i suck lol
> 
> its different then cod bo but im a nub and have the basic guns
> 
> and the graphics are not that good even with everything maxed cod bo looks alot better



But black ops doesnt have DX 11. secondly why would BC2 try to look anything like BLoPs?


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 9, 2011)

DOM said:


> i played some today and i suck lol
> 
> its different then cod bo but im a nub and have the basic guns
> 
> and the graphics are not that good even with everything maxed cod bo looks alot better



make sure you are in DX11. 

and also, blops came out 9 months after bc2...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

You don't have to snipe to have a good KDR, and you don't have to hide, just got to keep moving. And flank your opponents, the best opponent is the one with his back facing you (or the one driving over your landmines with a humvee full of people).

And DOM you are crazy if you think BO looks better.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 9, 2011)

DOM said:


> i played some today and i suck lol
> 
> its different then cod bo but im a nub and have the basic guns
> 
> and the graphics are not that good even with everything maxed cod bo looks alot better



I love Black ops... it's not too popular here though lols I play it all the time now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 9, 2011)

black ops SHOULD look a bit better the games maps are half the size of BC2 maps, theres no vehicles it also maxes out at what 24 players vs 32

so yea i would expect blackops should look a tiny bit better in DX9 mode, but once you up it to DX11 max the settings and run with AA turned on etc, black ops dosent really hold a candle,

graphics wise each game has its strengths and weaknesses,  when it comes to actual gameplay black ops sucks ass lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> I love Black ops... it's not too popular here though lols I play it all the time now


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

DOM said:


> i played some today and i suck lol
> 
> its different then cod bo but im a nub and have the basic guns
> 
> *and the graphics are not that good even with everything maxed cod bo looks alot better*


It's time to go back to the eye doctor buddy. I think it's time for a thicker pair of glasses.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 9, 2011)

Haters gonna hate... when i get tired of bc2 I play black ops and vice versa i think it's a good game but keep in mind the first fps i ever played is bc2 so i have no bias

Edit: the first one was actually resistance but figured we weren't gonna go into ports heh


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Haters gonna hate... when i get tired of bc2 I play black ops and vice versa i think it's a good game but keep in mind the first fps i ever played is bc2 so i have no bias
> 
> Edit: the first one was actually resistance but figured we weren't gonna go into ports heh



BC2 looks better than BO, how is that hating? That's just facts.

But BO is a total piece of garbage anyway. If you want a good CoD game, play the first Modern Warfare. Anything after is junk in comparison.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> BC2 looks better than BO, how is that hating? That's just facts.
> 
> But BO is a total piece of garbage anyway. If you want a good CoD game, play the first Modern Warfare. Anything after is junk in comparison.



Agree totally ! I still play COD 4 from time to time. That isn't the case with the rest of the CODs following it. 
I still have COD 2 on my main gamer. I'd say it may actually be the first MP game that had descent graphics. 
Map's were kind of lame though. Any one play the First Red Faction with Destructibility. They called it GeoMod 
Technology. That was 10 years ago. I loved it , that and Soldier of Fortune, which totally went in the toilet after
Double Helix. Good games for 10 years ago though.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I still have Red Faction. I remember tunneling through the floors to sneak up on people.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, I still have Red Faction. I remember tunneling through the floors to sneak up on people.


Yeah I didn't care for the SP , but the multi-player was awesome. I've thought about re-buying it, but I figure it could be like when I re-bought Chaser. 
I didn't remember it being that bad. I can save that $5 for something better. Plus who is say anyone would play it anymore. Of course I think DOD still fills servers. 
I had a lot fo fun with that as well


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Me and Marineborn played RF 1 for hours on end many nights against the hardest difficulty bots. It makes me sad that too this day there isn't another game like that. I had so much fun playing that game. I liked the SP in the first one, but not the 2nd, that title was over all just disappointing.


----------



## DOM (Jul 10, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I defintely ain't afraid to die actually I'm really good at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks better cuz it looks more crisp and more color



FreedomEclipse said:


> But black ops doesnt have DX 11. secondly why would BC2 try to look anything like BLoPs?


where is that setting at ?



Black Haru said:


> make sure you are in DX11.
> 
> and also, blops came out 9 months after bc2...


yeah i know that but bo looked better after some updates they added higher settings 



1Kurgan1 said:


> You don't have to snipe to have a good KDR, and you don't have to hide, just got to keep moving. And flank your opponents, the best opponent is the one with his back facing you (or the one driving over your landmines with a humvee full of people).
> 
> And DOM you are crazy if you think BO looks better.






garyinhere said:


> I love Black ops... it's not too popular here though lols I play it all the time now


yeah i like it ppl hate me on the sniper servers got tired of getting 30-40+ kills so gave sniper a try and its more fun but some ppl still cry if i kill them alot 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> black ops SHOULD look a bit better the games maps are half the size of BC2 maps, theres no vehicles it also maxes out at what 24 players vs 32
> 
> so yea i would expect blackops should look a tiny bit better in DX9 mode, but once you up it to DX11 max the settings and run with AA turned on etc, black ops dosent really hold a candle,
> 
> graphics wise each game has its strengths and weaknesses,  when it comes to actual gameplay black ops sucks ass lol


yeah thats what i was thinking the larger maps and more ppl they couldnt put to much for the lil kids with onborad or low end gpus with lots of vram 



Wile E said:


> It's time to go back to the eye doctor buddy. I think it's time for a thicker pair of glasses.


im already blind as it is but its the truth cuz have you played bo ?


also how do i fix this damn window mode carp


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

go to the BC2 config file and set it up properly

C:/Users:/ User name:/ BFBC2

open the settings file with notepad change fullscreen = false to fullscreen = true

set DxVersion=auto to DxVersion=11 

that should make everything all better lol


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

sort of OT from your last post, crazyeyes but if i change RenderAheadLimit=2 to a higher number will i be able to see further into the distance (i get irritatd because of seeing the flags at bases disappear and then reappear again

and what does fov do?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

field of view is what allows you to see more around you

render ahead limit is frames rendered ahead it can offer smoother visuals in terms of frame rate but its the gpus guessing so i set frames render ahead to 0 to give me a better hit detection
FOV
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view
Render Ahead Limit
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...a/895745-renderaheadlimit-0-20-extra-fps.html

it depends on the persons PC and there settings for some its helpful to change it for others its not but it can give a performance boost or fix sluggishness etc


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> go to the BC2 config file and set it up properly
> 
> C:/Users:/ User name:/ BFBC2
> 
> ...



it's in your documents folder in your user directory. just search for settings.ini


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> field of view is what allows you to see more around you
> 
> render ahead limit is frames rendered ahead it can offer smoother visuals in terms of frame rate but its the gpus guessing so i set frames render ahead to 0 to give me a better hit detection
> FOV
> ...



What is a good FOV for 24" Wide Screen on 16:9 at 1920x1080


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 10, 2011)

Edit: wrong thread

To put it in context for those who are wondering what I was talking about, hes actually reading a military contract for an ai


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 10, 2011)

if ppl check out the first page of the fucking clubhouse all the info ppl ask about is right there in the first post. figured id be friendly and let you all know


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 10, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if ppl check out the first page of the fucking clubhouse all the info ppl ask about is right there in the first post. figured id be friendly and let you all know



I already have the number Im just not sure if the degree of 90 is a good number or not. You know how you have to input the desired horizontal FOV. Well, it is set at 90. I am not sure if it is good or not as it is default.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I already have the number Im just not sure if the degree of 90 is a good number or not. You know how you have to input the desired horizontal FOV. Well, it is set at 90. I am not sure if it is good or not as it is default.



Whats good is all how you see it. I personally enjoy 85 on 16:9, any higher than that and I see fish bowling. If you aren't noticing fish bowling, keep pushing the number up till your heart is content.

I personally suggest getting the tweaking tool I got in the OP. It allows you to do these things without entering the ini (which isn't that complicated). But it also allows you to do things you can't do in the ini, like set your mouse movement speed for vehicles, flying, and on foot all to different values. Without this mod tool, I would be lost, I got sick of adjusting my mouse DPI when using vehicles.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 10, 2011)

do we still have any server running?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nope, havent had one running in probably almost a year.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nope, havent had one running in probably almost a year.





ShiBDiB said:


> do we still have any server running?



I had one up almost 6 months ago but only a few played on it. I closed it down after a month as there was not enough traffic on it. When BF3 goes up, I will get one for BF3 though. I'll rent it for a year probably.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I had one up almost 6 months ago but only a few played on it. I closed it down after a month as there was not enough traffic on it. When BF3 goes up, I will get one for BF3 though. I'll rent it for a year probably.



I thought it was farther back than that, I know yours was the most recent, but even that I thought was up around sept of 2010.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 10, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought it was farther back than that, I know yours was the most recent, but even that I thought was up around sept of 2010.



eh, I could be wrong. It was a while ago. If I knew there a lot of people who would play between now and BF3 beta, I would rent for a month or so.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 11, 2011)

It was only 5 or so months back. I remember it.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats good is all how you see it. I personally enjoy 85 on 16:9, any higher than that and I see fish bowling. If you aren't noticing fish bowling, keep pushing the number up till your heart is content.
> 
> I personally suggest getting the tweaking tool I got in the OP. It allows you to do these things without entering the ini (which isn't that complicated). But it also allows you to do things you can't do in the ini, like set your mouse movement speed for vehicles, flying, and on foot all to different values. Without this mod tool, I would be lost, I got sick of adjusting my mouse DPI when using vehicles.



You mean the Evil BC2 Calc?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

October 25th is bf3 issue date, the future shop flyer i was just looking at states it


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 11, 2011)

since the bc2 ts server seems to be down......
here is the connection info for the backup server ive had running.

24.233.221.42 : 9987
password: HMC


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> You mean the Evil BC2 Calc?



Yeah the evil minds one, it's very nice.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

evil bc2 calc how do i get this?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 11, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> evil bc2 calc how do i get this?



Original Post


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## boise49ers (Jul 11, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> What is a good FOV for 24" Wide Screen on 16:9 at 1920x1080



A lot swear by default, 59.004 or some shit. I have mine at 70 on a 26" at 1080P.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)

i run 75 at 1920x1200 on a 25.5inch screen


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

Ive found 65 is the sweet spot at 1920x1200


----------



## Wile E (Jul 11, 2011)

DOM said:


> it looks better cuz it looks more crisp and more color
> 
> where is that setting at ?
> 
> ...



Yes. They use oversaturated colors and extra sharpness filters to hide the fact that there is much, MUCH less detail in the game compared to the competition. Sharpness and oversaturation =/= higher quality. It = fooling the uneducated masses. Same tricks are used on movies.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2011)

the CoD games all follow the same principle too, static environments (nothing moves, which helps reducing aliasing artifacts) and short view distances - something is always blocking your view, with long distance stuff being backdrops only.

With what wile E said above it works to make it seem better than it is, but it is not fantastic, or awesome, or mind blowing - its just well polished to make the most of what they have.


----------



## garyinhere (Jul 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the CoD games all follow the same principle too, static environments (nothing moves, which helps reducing aliasing artifacts) and short view distances - something is always blocking your view, with long distance stuff being backdrops only.
> 
> With what wile E said above it works to make it seem better than it is, but it is not fantastic, or awesome, or mind blowing - its just well polished to make the most of what they have.



wanna play


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 11, 2011)

no


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I thought it was farther back than that, I know yours was the most recent, but even that I thought was up around sept of 2010.



No he had that one then he put up another one that hardly ever had any traffic. When BF3 comes out I'll throw you 
a little more money towards that server and if we can keep people using it I'll help you out administrating it Death. 
That last venture defintely was a bit of a let down:shadedshu

Just checked my old messages and that was March he ran the other server.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> No he had that one then he put up another one that hardly ever had any traffic. When BF3 comes out I throw you
> a little more money towards that server and if we can keep people using it I'll help you out administrating it Death.
> That last venture defintely was a bit of a let down:shadedshu
> 
> Just checked my old messages and that was March he ran the other server.



no offense your kil ratio is sadly low, whats your rank bro btw hitting a game now whos up for a game


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 11, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> no offense your kil ratio is sadly low, whats your rank bro btw hitting a game now whos up for a game



Where you been ? I'm the resident suckage guy. I'm 52 and have one eye, and don't really give a shit if I die  I have fun that is all that counts. 
I have to get up in 4 hrs for work so I'm not gonna jump on. Oh rank is 27 not that it matters


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Where you been ? I'm the resident suckage guy. I'm 52 and have one eye, and don't really give a shit if I die  I have fun that is all that counts.
> I have to get up in 4 hrs for work so I'm not gonna jump on. Oh rank is 27 not that it matters



exactly man i fully agree its all about having the blast sorry if i sounded so harsh


----------



## burtram (Jul 11, 2011)

I may hop on soon for a bit, though I don't know for how long, my internet has dropped like five times in the last hour or so.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 11, 2011)

I got it today on steam.Finally  will be able to play with u guys


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I see dog tag counters and I must step in, I'm happy to see I'm not even on Crazys top list (though I think he has got me once) since we have played a lot together. This is my list down to 5 tags, got a lot in the 1-4, too many to sift through 







You guys might want to check your tags on BFBC2, statsverse was horribly off for me.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 11, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> exactly man i fully agree its all about having the blast sorry if i sounded so harsh



Ah it don't bother me. I have only seen one other TPU with a worse one and he is down in the .27 range or something. I can run a 1.0 range if I am playing recon or Assualt carefully, that just doesn't help the team much though. I rather die more aften if I can help repair or take out Tanks and revive. Lately though I have been gunning in Choppers and that can work for your K/D or against it. If you have a pilot who pays attention to his health it is great he can go land away from the action and let me repair, but lately I have guys who just keep going ahead and getting us blown to bits before I can get many kills. I think I have actually dropped to a .46 in the last couple weeks. I haven't seen many TPU guys lately, but then there is another problem if you get on a server playing against the Likes of Kurgan, Tripex, Highway, Crazy, Haru, and the rest of the crew you get obliterated. Well I do any way. I'm going to change up my style here soon and try Kurgans favorite, flanking on assualt and see what happens. He made since when he said if you come up behind them they don't already have a bead on you. You have to be a sneaky bastard though


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 11, 2011)

why do i get failed to contact key server when i start game?


----------



## DOM (Jul 11, 2011)

just played a game it does not look better . but looks more realistic and its a fun game all games cant look the same this game has more stuff that blows up but the controls could be better when moving you cant use w+d XD


but i need to lvl up need better guns a guy already got mad cuz i killed him we where both snipers and he couldnt kill me i killed him with my pistol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

DOM said:


> just played a game it does not look better . but looks more realistic and its a fun game all games cant look the same this game has more stuff that blows up but the controls could be better when moving you cant use w+d XD



You need to play Laguna Presa Conquest then get back to us, that maps just amazing to look at.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)

all i know is i need more kurgan dog tags... sadly all the servers your own when i join have terrible hit detection for me, ive been stuck in a rut on the same 2 shitty servers forever now as there the only ones i can land any shots, even then its pretty bad,

empty a full clip from a PP 2000 and 3 seconds later the first bullet registers is the norm for me now. same with most guns, seems only explosives are un affected, C4, Mines, Rockets, etc


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'm going to change up my style here soon and try Kurgans favorite, flanking on assualt and see what happens. He made since when he said if you come up behind them they don't already have a bead on you. You have to be a sneaky bastard though



Yeah, got to be sneaky. But it pays off big time, my strategy is to always be where I'm not expected. We have flag C and they have A and B, they think I'm going to B? Nope I'm going to A. And if their team is really good, they will come for A, since I am solo I will back off the flag, watch it and pick off those that came from me, it's great bait. Then I may head for B depending on how many showed up. If I can tick it to grey and stop them from respawning I will. But if I know they will respawn and come at me again I will retreat. And do that usually gives my team enough of a distraction to cap B.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> all i know is i need more kurgan dog tags... sadly all the servers your own when i join have terrible hit detection for me, ive been stuck in a rut on the same 2 shitty servers forever now as there the only ones i can land any shots, even then its pretty bad,
> 
> empty a full clip from a PP 2000 and 3 seconds later the first bullet registers is the norm for me now. same with most guns, seems only explosives are un affected, C4, Mines, Rockets, etc



 Yeah, you been pretty unlucky with hit detection.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 11, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, you been pretty unlucky with hit detection.



I was about to say the same thing as well. ever since crazy started playing, all he has mentioned was the hit detection. it leads me to believe that your PC or internet is tweaking on you. This happened to me for about 4 days until the cable company fixed an issue down the road and then i never had anymore problems


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 11, 2011)

well thats just it other FPS games i have no hit detection problems

i think its just BC2 tweaking out and being a pain in the ass,

as Battlefield 2, and even shitty F2P mmo FPS games have better hit detection for me, eitherway dosent matter will have a brand new PC build in a few weeks just waiting for my Fractal Designs Define XL case to arrive, should be here by the 20th


----------



## DOM (Jul 12, 2011)

so who wants to be on my friend list 
i dont know anyone on this game


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well DOM my list is full, I'll see if I can jumble anyone around and kick people if they haven't been on forever. All you really have to do is get one or two of us, I don't have everyone on my list, but you get a few and you just chain join off each other. Despite that, I think I'm going to jump on some BC2 right now since it does look like quite a few BC2er's are on TPU right now.

I'm on Killer_Rubber_Ducky's TS
24.233.221.42 : 9987
password: HMC


----------



## JC316 (Jul 12, 2011)

Bleh, I suck at this game. Going to keep trying though.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 12, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Bleh, I suck at this game. Going to keep trying though.



Just a few more months before BF3 then you can put this headache aside for good. ^^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Bleh, I suck at this game. Going to keep trying though.



Try Conquest, what I was in was Rush, that mode is horrible throw your corpse at walls of bullets mode. Conquest should give you some roaming room, some room to make strategies and flank with.




Volkszorn88 said:


> Just a few more months before BF3 then you can put this headache aside for good. ^^



BC2 a headache? JC just bought this game, he hasn't ever played before.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 12, 2011)

DOM said:


> so who wants to be on my friend list
> i dont know anyone on this game



ill add you tell me the BC2 name. Mine is Death_Incarnate. Im not on tonight. I catching up on Eureka and Warehouse 13. Ill be on tomorrow.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Try Conquest, what I was in was Rush, that mode is horrible throw your corpse at walls of bullets mode. Conquest should give you some roaming room, some room to make strategies and flank with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually got into a Dallas Noobs team deathmatch. Did OK in that. Deaths were higher than kills, but I at least didn't get dominated.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Team Death Match if all teams are full isn't too bad, more friendly than Rush. Theres quite a few Dallas servers, and a lot of them for new players (though can't say thats who will be in there). But I suggest learning in Conquest, once you got the ropes down, moving to TD or even Rush will be easier.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 12, 2011)

It is a headache. Not really because of the mechanics, just terrible terrible map designs. 

Never played a game before (other than maybe sc2 lol) where I was prevented from leaving my base. All the maps are extremely narrow which is rediculous considering it's a BF game, which should be wide, not solely narrow and longated. 

Look at Port Valdez, extremely hard for Attackers to leave (especially when playing with a bunch of muppets). You have this one main road where the defenders can get to 1st before you do.  They just camp and call down artilleries.

I've been trying to play more and more, especially since I have 2 more ranks to go before lvl 50 and I can't believe how much of the atmosphere has changed since it released last year. (most likely due to steam constantly putting the game on sale for 5 bucks)

All I see now is peeps not wanting to balance teams, tell you to "stfu" when I say "balance teams please" or if one side is completely dominating, they say "2 ez". People now play solely to win win win win win, instead of having a good game. 

Not to mention some of the tactics are extremely frustating, like on Arica Harbour, sniping the mcoms w/ tanks. Or instead of arming, they destroy the building. 

I can go on and on, just playing it to kill time for BF3, happy knowing RO2 and BF3 beta is just around the corner to keep me entertained.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well your problem is you are playing Rush. Thats the point of it, to shrink the Battlefield down. You are at A, objective is point B, there are not widely spaced apart multiple objectives (like conquest flags). So the enemy knows you are coming and knows where you are coming from. You need to stick to the tried and true Conquest, it's what Battlefield is all about, you can't compare Rush to BF2 Conquest. 

But strategies haven't changed. I played Arica in the PS3 beta back in 2009, and I shelled the crap out of those buildings and dropped them way back then. If an M-COM is in a building, it's always best to just drop the building rather than throw tickets/corpses in there to arm it.

Now thats not to say Rush isn't a good mode. Some people really enjoy it, though I am not one of them. But if you are finding yourself saying that the Battlefield isn't large enough, and they are giving you very few options to attack from, that says to me Conquest is where you should be. I say that because thats exactly what I feel like when I play Conquest, you see so many groups of people huddled in the very few safe spots. One grenade and they all die, most of my deaths in Rush are from 40mm or Grenades, can't stand that crap.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 12, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Bleh, I suck at this game. Going to keep trying though.



Yeah don't give up. Like Kurgan said Conquest is a good one to start out with. Rush is like a Bullet magnet especially if you are new. 
White pass or one of the Laguna maps. Panama Canal is good too. I have been playing it for over a year and I average at least 2 or 
three deaths for every kill. But I keep chugging along because I enjoy the game.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 12, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah don't give up. Like Kurgan said Conquest is a good one to start out with. Rush is like a Bullet magnet especially if you are new.
> White pass or one of the Laguna maps. Panama Canal is good too. I have been playing it for over a year and I average at least 2 or
> three deaths for every kill. But I keep chugging along because I enjoy the game.



Oh I won't give up. I always start out sucking at online games, then I get really good at them. I always finished in the top 3 scorers in UT2k4, I am good at L4D and I was arguably the Combat Arms player that TPU had. 

I started out sucking in all of those too.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 12, 2011)

Love sniping on top of the stranded ship in atamaca with an M95.


----------



## burtram (Jul 12, 2011)

First time I've noticed so far, that I actually made someone cry and leave the server, having killed them in the helicopter (three times) while using spas-12 and slugs +magnum ammo. They were flying low, slow and close to the island on the first point of Isla Innocentes, easy pickins. Then the next round, some dork with 0/6 was calling me a hack because I killed him once as he flew over in the helicopter (he was a gunner too, how can you be a gunner with 0/6 for 50% of the round).

Do people really never ever use shotgun with slugs at least once in this game? I mean, I did when I first unlocked the slugs, to see what they're like. I even see lv. 50's cry over them. sheesh!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

ppl cry because they really are kinda broken lol


----------



## Frizz (Jul 12, 2011)

I just taught my friend how to shotgun snipe lol, he got over it quickly though but even in that short period of time alot of people cried over him using it. I tried it myself, in hardcore mode I was able to take out a few blackhawk gunners in the air with a single shot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> well thats just it other FPS games i have no hit detection problems
> 
> i think its just BC2 tweaking out and being a pain in the ass,
> 
> as Battlefield 2, and even shitty F2P mmo FPS games have better hit detection for me, eitherway dosent matter will have a brand new PC build in a few weeks just waiting for my Fractal Designs Define XL case to arrive, should be here by the 20th



Going intel this time?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

indeed i am oh magnificient troll

Define XL Black Pearl with custom paint job and replacing the 180mm fan with an silverstone air penetrator, and then adding in 2x yateloon mediums in front for exhaust, 140mm for the side panel and 120mm yate loon in the rear.

2500k
ECS P67 H2 A2 Black Deluxe that i got from cadaveca
8-16gigs Mushkin Enhanced Redlines 1866mhz 9 10 9 27 
2x Samsung F3 1tb'
2x Samsung F4 1.5tb
1x Samsung F1 1tb
1x WD Caviar 500gb
850hx
TT FRIO with 2x Delta 3300rpm
2x 6970s which ill probably bios mod to avoid the msi afterburner lockup i get in BC2
among other things 

i got a buyer lined up for my old Phenom II system for $300


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> indeed i am oh magnificient troll
> 
> Define XL Black Pearl with custom paint job and replacing the 180mm fan with an silverstone air penetrator, and then adding in 2x yateloon mediums in front for exhaust, 140mm for the side panel and 120mm yate loon in the rear.
> 
> ...



That looks like a PERFECT setup! why did you decide to go with a 2500K instead of 2600K?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2011)

So how is it exactly that you manage to build a top shelf rig every year or so?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

i save every possible penny i get, i borrow some extra captial then sell everything i have left over and break even lol

took my 7 months to save up the $700 i needed for this overall

P67 mobo was free just had to pay for shipping
2500k saves me $100+ and lets face it for gaming Hyperthreading dosent do jack shit, for the 3d rendering i do i dont need the 4 extra threads for character renders they only save me 1-2secs and since anything i make there is going to be real time rendered thats a moot point
that $100 saved lets my go up to 16gigs of damn good ram aka Redlines 1866mhz uses the frostbyte heatsink which will fit under my TT FRIO where as the Gskill ripjaws will not. so that helps me there

and if anyone asks why im trying to push for 16gigs at 1866, its for a virtual ram drive that ill be using to install a couple of apps on altho i might just hold off, and get a few extra goodies instead like a 3rd Monitor.

as it stands right now wrigley

I work 3 part time jobs daily, 6am - 10:30-11:30am, then 1-3pm then another from 4pm to 6-7pm usually then add in any days i have off i usually do clean up work on various home renovation projects, and i still do PC builds for others for quick cash,

after college loans and bills i managed to scrap together $750 extra id have more money to spend on the PC but women cost money to take out so, i had to set aside some cash for that, and i had to set aside money for drinking with the guys

as for the last 2 rigs ive been lucky

4870x2 died after 6-7 months newegg gave me a full refund, so my 2x 5850s were free, which i then sold since both would do 1000+ core that paid for 1 6970s and half the 2nd 6970  traded my old 940be straight up for a 965, sold the 790gx gigabyte board i had and got a 790fx for the same price as i sold the 790gx, all in all i just got lucky with parts dying at the right time, and good deals popping up when i needed them,

Im a poor broke bastard but i work damn hard to pocket whatever i can to rebuild a new PC each year.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Wish I had the money to upgrade like I did every other year. Last year it was tight but managed to grab a 6 core 2x 5850's, then later on a 6950. But this year bought a turbo kit for the car, spent 1k on nice tires for the truck, and just paid some bills. Also built an HTPC, so probably could have used hat $400 for an upgrade, but I love the HTPC.


----------



## Marineborn (Jul 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Wish I had the money to upgrade like I did every other year. Last year it was tight but managed to grab a 6 core 2x 5850's, then later on a 6950. But this year bought a turbo kit for the car, spent 1k on nice tires for the truck, and just paid some bills. Also built an HTPC, so probably could have used hat $400 for an upgrade, but I love the HTPC.



you need money bro, just ask just need it back eventually, and im also very angry that bf3 will not be on steam, and i miss bf2 now im gonna cry into my palms


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Marineborn said:


> you need money bro, just ask just need it back eventually, and im also very angry that bf3 will not be on steam, and i miss bf2 now im gonna cry into my palms



Foo lips, I don't need money, I got a 6 core and a 6950, no need to upgrade, I just got the itch as always. But spent it on vehicles this year and an HTPC.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 12, 2011)

my ingame nickname is Arciks[TPU]


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah just did my upgrade. Only thing left now is a better Grahpics card, but I was holding out to see if maybe the 7000 series comes out before BF3. If not  I may hold off or get impatient and get a 6970. 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> "uses the frostbyte heatsink which will fit under my TT FRIO where as the Gskill ripjaws will not. so that helps me there"



Yeah I found this out too, I think Crazy was the one who told me to just use my outside slots.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

yes i was and, im just so damn glad newegg got these in stock
Mushkin Enhanced Redline 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah...I make decent money but find it hard to spend a lot on top end hardware as I really just game and it's hard to justify that. I guess if I had to scrape that hard I definitely wouldn't have a nice rig. Not that I don't blow money on other stupid shit in the grand scheme of things. Shit I can't resell too.

Though I also love the getting a "deal" on nice stuff i.e. the scaled performance of my two lower-end 6850s instead of a single $400+ card or buying used or waiting for new stuff for price drops on the old generation. That keeps me from shelling out a lot of cash right away even if I *want* something.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Arciks said:


> my ingame nickname is Arciks[TPU]



If you make your Ingame name something like Arciks, then you can add TPU in front using the clan tag option. Otherwise you get stuck with TPU in your name, it's not a huge deal, but for people who switch clans a lot, like my name for example could be [TPU] 1Kurgan1 or [Clanless] 1Kurgan1, or anything else I wanted since you can keep changing your clan tag.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

im just luckily cadaveca helped me out on the motherboard otherwise this wouldnt even be possible


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> im just luckily cadaveca helped me out on the motherboard otherwise this wouldnt even be possible



How long did you have to go under the desk for to get this favor?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

surprisingly his wife did all the work i just got rewarded with the free motherboard for nothing.


----------



## _JP_ (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh well...
I could use a new motherboard too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> surprisingly his wife did all the work i just got rewarded with the free motherboard for nothing.



Um lol...hope you already have this board!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 12, 2011)

yea board arrived the other day sitting here in its box looking all sexy

waiting for the case to get shipped upon which ill order the rest of the parts from newegg and they should all arrive the same day.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

6850 is not lower end lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think he meant lower end for people who actually have good hardware. 6850 is slightly above a 5850 and I had been running my 2x 5850's since like December of 09. Sure compared to say my parents who run a 2600xt or something, a 6850 is just a massive card, but to most who itch to upgrade, it would be on the lower end list.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

actually kurgan 5850s are better then the 6850 

6850 < 5850 < 6870 < 5870 < 6950 < 6970 < 5970 < 6870x2 < 6990


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> actually kurgan 5850s are better then the 6850
> 
> 6850 < 5850 < 6870 < 5870 < 6950 < 6970 < 5970 < 6870x2 < 6990



It must be close, are you talking when involving OC? Because I thought both the 6850 and 6970 were slightly better than the 5800's counterparts.


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> It must be close, are you talking when involving OC? Because I thought both the 6850 and 6970 were slightly better than the 5800's counterparts.



I think you mean 6950?

6850>5850>6870>5870>6950>6970


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

5850s will hit 1000 core the larger shader count tends to give them the advantage still

6850 and 6870 have the advantage over the 5850 and 5870 only when in xfire otherwise in a single card shoot out 6850 and 6870 tend to be slightly slower then the 5850 and 5870 respectively

the 5850 extreme from sapphire is also cheaper then every 6850 available  at least when its in stock so in reality in my honest a opinion a 6850 is low end simply because its a around 5850 performance and a 5850 can be had for $140 new, via the sapphire extreme edtion so thats low end to me since its pretty much the same price as the mid range 5770s and 6770 6790 gpus and its performance is roughly on equivlent to the high end of 4-5 years ago in a single gpu improvement sure but its been proven to be long in the tooth in many titles coming out,

and as you know those cards performance lvls were only top end almost 4 years ago now, there mainstream gpus for gamers, the highend or considered high end by ppl that buy OEM rigs etc. because there usually about the best you will see unless the price tag skyrockets for no reason


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think you mean 6950?
> 
> 6850>5850>6870>5870>6950>6970



I meant 6870. I know the 6900s put a nice gap between either the 6800's or 5800's. But I think you mean

6850<5850<6870<5870<6950<6970 



crazyeyesreaper said:


> 5850s will hit 1000 core the larger shader count tends to give them the advantage still
> 
> 6850 and 6870 have the advantage over the 5850 and 5870 only when in xfire otherwise in a single card shoot out 6850 and 6870 tend to be slightly slower then the 5850 and 5870 respectively
> 
> ...



When taking price into consideration, I would buy whatever is cheaper. I know the performance gap between them is extremely small.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Also, who's up for some BC2 at about 9 - 9:30pm Central time? Was going to say now, but figure 2 hours will give others time to see this. Going to rest my eyes till then in preparation.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> I think you mean 6950?
> 
> 6850>5850>6870>5870>6950>6970


Yeah I consider my 6870 middle of the road. I notice nobody even listed the $700 monster 
Take that back looks like Crazy did. Man I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

why? 2x 6950s are faster better and cheaper lol get the MSI Twin Frozr III PE/ OC edition

out of box its $50 cheaper then a 6970 offers the same performance and runs 25c cooler, also has a chance to unlock and they overclock pretty damn good to boot, honestly wish i had 2 of them over my 6970s


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope the 5850 is technically more powerful but due to the scaling I sold my 5850 for 6850s instead of buying another (and a rebate netting them for $300 total less than two months after release didn't hurt the decision).

Yeah they aren't actually the low end but they are insofar as what we here would consider the minimal for a decent gaming experience on newer titles. On their own I mean of course, not crossfire.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 5850s will hit 1000 core the larger shader count tends to give them the advantage still
> 
> 6850 and 6870 have the advantage over the 5850 and 5870 only when in xfire otherwise in a single card shoot out 6850 and 6870 tend to be slightly slower then the 5850 and 5870 respectively
> 
> ...



if i recall correctly last thread u said hd5770 was low end, but now mid end, and for the 6850 its a mid end end plan and simple its a fact


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

dont start another argument here ill just chase you out of the thread again

for oem rigs 5770s are mid to high in are custom rigs there considered low end difference is in what purpose and who built the rig HP DELL etc will market a 5770 as high end gaming

simple fact is tho

5850 / 6850 is the minimum gpu for gaming now at 1920x1080 

but a 5850 extreme from sapphire can be had for the same price as a 5770 or 6770  thus price wise 5850 is low end  under the $150 point but offers better performance then anything its price range its a low mid range gpu in a low range price bracket, im not gonna argue with a guy that cant understand logical upgrade choices, and in another thread wanted a guy to piss away his money on a new retail gpu for a rig thats not his instead of using his old gpu as a hand me down and getting double the performance for himself at the same price.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> why? 2x 6950s are faster better and cheaper lol get the MSI Twin Frozr III PE/ OC edition
> 
> out of box its $50 cheaper then a 6970 offers the same performance and runs 25c cooler, also has a chance to unlock and they overclock pretty damn good to boot, honestly wish i had 2 of them over my 6970s



One slot, oh and I'm saying I'd like to have it not buy it 
Do they have a single slot 6870x2. I'd like one of those also if they have them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

lol well in that case 6990 all the way


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> dont start another argument here ill just chase you out of the thread again
> 
> for oem rigs 5770s are mid to high in are custom rigs there considered low end difference is in what purpose and who built the rig HP DELL etc will market a 5770 as high end gaming
> 
> ...



so in your eyes 5850/6850 is low end now were does that leave the hd 5770 low low end see where i am gong with this????, u say one thing mean another, now just because the extreme hd5850 are going for $150 in us dollars????? does not mean crap, i go by how the card performance to decide what category that card should be in not by price, for example a lot of people think the gtx560 ti is some mid end card, now when i overclock it i can reach entry high performance to a gtx 570 for example, i am not trying to argue either but i think u need to analyze what i am saying more


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

for the record in Canada the cheapest Ive seen was 169 to 200, that's higher priced then the extreme hd 5850, for most people that purchase a hd 6850 for close to 200 i don't they consider it to be low end either


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> so in your eyes 5850/6850 is low end now were does that leave the hd 5770 low low end see where i am gong with this????, u say one thing mean another, now just because the extreme hd5850 are going for $150 in us dollars????? does not mean crap, i go by how the card performance to decide what category that card should be in not by price, for example a lot of people think the gtx560 ti is some mid end card, now when i overclock it i can reach entry high performance to a gtx 570 for example, i am not trying to argue either but i think u need to analyze what i am saying more



Shit where does that put my 6570 I have in my Pentium D ? I'm actually gonna stick it in the wifes quad and build her a new one. 
I'll run it on the projector. My blind ass see's it a lot better when it covers half a wall. 1024x768 is the highest res , but I like it. 
Watching the All Star game on it now


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

all i can say is the hell are you buying your overpriced shit lolz

6850s can be had for $140 ca and 6870s for $160

the canadian dollar is worth more then the US dollar for christs sake

in the UK a 5850 extreme can be had for $119

typical 6770 is $95

in terms of its price its low end, in terms of performance i still considering in low end, its the minimum id recomend for anyone to get if they plan to actually do any kind of gaming.

theres a difference between a gpu being a 6450 or something which is low end as manufacturers see it m and low end as minimum someone should be using for actual gaming, and as for your usual comments of ppl shoving high end parts down ppls throats

a quadcore gaming box with a 6850 can be built for $500-550 ive seen pieces of shit dual core boxes with 2gb of ram cost more then that without a gpu so that argument you like to fall back on is moot.

it dosent change the fact 6850 and 5850 gtx 460 are the minimum to have for any decent gaming.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Shit where does that put my 6570 I have in my Pentium D ? I'm actually gonna stick it in the wifes quad and build her a new one.
> I'll run it on the projector. My blind ass see's it a lot better when it covers half a wall. 1024x768 is the highest res , but I like it.
> Watching the All Star game on it now




what do u mean its obvious the hd6570 is low end, now why does they wife need a powerful cpu that card should be plenty unless she gamer


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> all i can say is the hell are you buying your overpriced shit lolz
> 
> 6850s can be had for $140 ca and 6870s for $160
> 
> the canadian dollar is worth more then the US dollar for christs sake



$140  for a hd6850 i wish lol. I Am born and raised from Canada and that's the cheapest i could find, Google pricing in Canada u will see, btw i know value  for our dollar i appreciate the acknowledgement


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

uh check NCIX dumbass $144 for a 6850
6870 is $165 not no $200

6850s $120-$150 after MIR which i do count if you want a good deal you do the leg work otherwise ppl shouldnt bitch about prices. i always send in the MIR info

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56261&vpn=HD685XZNFC&manufacture=XFX

6870 $168
http://ncix.com/products/?sku=56262&vpn=HD687AZNFC&manufacture=XFX

so if ppl can get off there ass and fill out a simple form yes those cards do drop to the lower end price brackets, if ppl are to damn lazy to fill out that info let them pay more, not my problem most ppl are to lazy or stupid to save themselves some cash.

and it still dosent change the fact that at the most common res of 1920x1080 for most modern gaming a 6850 / gtx 460 are the minimum ie low end of what gives acceptable performance,


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

ncix and is located in the province of B.C i am from Ontario it cost me 20 to 30 or more for shipping fess, and that hd6850 is $169.99 144.99 after rebate


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and it still dosent change the fact that at the most common res of 1920x1080 for most modern gaming a 6850 / gtx 460 are the minimum ie low end of what gives acceptable performance,



My point exactly. But two of them together is a steal.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> what do u mean its obvious the hd6570 is low end, now why does they wife need a powerful cpu that card should be plenty unless she gamer



No I'm taking it (Quadcore)and giving her a new build 3.0 Athlon x2 for that very reason. She doesn't need the quad. Then the quad with the 6570 will be my projection gamer. My Hex is my main gamer, but I like playing on the Projection too. I played BFBC2 on a quad with a 5570 at Medium res and it played well. With a 2 gig 6570 it should do the same. Might even play BF 3 on low which will probably look as good as most games out right now. If not I buy another card and throw the 6570 back in the Pentium D :  ) You know computer nerds are alway changing stuff around. Hell I spend more time tinkering with computers then playing any way


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

system build around $500 to $550 
Athlon II 635 Qaud core 99
motherboard 79.,99
Amd hd 6850 179.99
memory 49.99
powersupply 69.99
monitor 100
keyboard mouse 10
speakers 20
windows??? not inlcuded 
hardrive 500gb 50
668.99 with tax 755.99


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> My point exactly. But two of them together is a steal.



i disagree who games higher then 1920x1080 not the majority? for example gtx460 or hd6850 can handle 90% of games just fine at that res, not included metro 2033 of course/crisis even then in dx9 mode is fine there is not much of difference in detail anyways form dx 11 to dx9 in my eyes, now for high end cards people like to run there games full out with aa and af big deal, again there is not much of a dif from having it on or not i rather have the performance then slightly better picture quality, vs high end hardware, thats going to be out dated anyways or burn up time your warranty runs out cause faster they are hotter they run thus faster they degrade, bottom line its a give or take sort of thing mid to low end are cheaper take less power last longer generate less heat but have a hard time running all the eye candy, now for most people a 500 dollar video is big waste


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

450 rana unlock it $70 even if it dosent unlock still provides 99% of the gaming performance of an x4 but considering ive had 7 out of 10 of them unlock id take my chances
get a 760g board from biostar thats about $60
4gigs DDR3 1333 $40
corsair 430cx $50
6850 $145
monitor 100
keyboard mouse reuse what you have jesus everyone has those if they dont they live under a rock
speakers same thing almost every person ive ever met in my entire life has 2.1 speaker system
Windows 100
HDD $50

its about $615 with windows,

or i could just use newegg deals and promo codes and fit it all under $600

and oh yea i never said you needed a monitor  so remove that $515 again almost anyone who has a PC these days has an LCD monitor so its a moot point, meaning with all the parts to build a tower a $500 can make it happen including windows 7

example below
change the HDD send in MIR and its an entire tower for $500 you can nit pick the MIRs if you want but again if ppl want to save money theyll jump through hoops if there to lazy well not my problem,

as for $500 videocard a waste where did i say someone needed a $500 gpu, words in mouth much? a 560 Ti with rebates and some promo codes if you look hard enough can be had damn cheap gtx 480s were on newegg not to long ago for $250, so I fail to see how your point has alot of merit when again if ppl arent so damn lazy theres good deals on high end parts.






same build in canada should cost roughly the same thing


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> 450 rana unlock it $70 even if it dosent unlock still provides 99% of the gaming performance of an x4 but considering ive had 7 out of 10 of them unlock id take my chances
> get a 760g board from biostar thats about $60
> 4gigs DDR3 1333 $40
> corsair 430cx $50
> ...




get a 760g board from biostar thats about $60  fair enough i wasent sure how cheap u wanted to go
4gigs DDR3 1333 $40 not for miles in ontario or even miles out side ont for that price more like 49.99 min hear
corsair 430cx $50 59.999 hear
6850 $145 thats with the rebate hear again is 169.99 and up
monitor 100 
keyboard mouse reuse what you have jesus everyone has those if they dont they live under a rock maybe 
speakers same thing almost every person ive ever met in my entire life has 2.1 speaker system not everyone has extra keyboard or mouse and keyboard if there starting out
Windows 100
HDD $50


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

point is you can nit pick the MIR, if your not willing to send it out and get money back then dont bitch about pricing, if your not willing to do what it takes to save money and get a better build from it whos fault is it? not mine its whoevers build the rig,

i work my ass off make $7000-9000 a year i still manage to pay all my bills college loans and build a PC every year, it takes some doing but your trying to nit pick and debate someone who actually understands how to budget money and afford what i want, it might take awhile but ill get it,

again $145 is what id pay for a 6850 why because id send out the rebate lol if you cant do that well i feel bad for you then lol and again dosent change the fact you can go through newegg and get combo deals with MIRs that drop prices further. and NCIX will price match as well


Shall i keep searching for more deals or can i stop here $571 after MIR its $531 and i still got room to drop down to a lower tier PSU and Case, which i can probably save another $20 so on dropping it down to $510 or so
Of course below is Newegg.ca

just looked can grab a Rosewill stallion 500w + NZXT Gamma classic for $75 saving $11 so thats $560 after rebate its $520 so pretty damn close to the $500 mark overall

could also swap out grab a 550Ti for cheaper and overclock it saving another $30 dropping the cost down to $540 without needing rebates, didnt bother to look up promo codes


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

again $145 is not possible hear cheapest Ive seen is 169.00 with out rebates. and what are u trying to say i don't budget well? your budgeting skills are better then mine?, and how come u need to rebuild every year that's just stupidly


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

lol so you have no way to counter the fact the above is near $500 meets the performance specs of a 6850 when gaming, and oh yea all comes in relatively within price

and its not stupid to build a new rig if its my hobby,

some ppl chain smoke others drink alot it all costs money dosent it? if ppl want something they can earn it, i budget well so i can afford my hobby,is my point, your previous remarks of ppl like me must have golden spoon in are mouths and shove high performance gpus down ppls throats is why i brought the above up, i certainly dont have a golden spoon, lol and the above would be what if i remember correctly you consider high end, so that $500 rig that would be high end or am i wrong in how you percieve that gpus performance segment, 

but yea the fact im willing to save and upgrade my PC as i see fit is stupid, lol i work hard to so i can play hard, and build a new PC every year is still cheaper then rebuilding the truck for mudding and off roading since that pretty much gets broken every time we go, and usually to the tune of a few $grand per fix, so yea ill keep my supposed golden spoon and stupid rebuilding lol 

altho i should say do to rebuilding and selling parts i usually build an entire new rig at 60% less then retail cost, just like most others here on tpu, we do what we have to to enjoy are hobby


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry I was late to the party, what's this I hear about budget systems and rebuilding every year?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol so you have no way to counter the fact the above is near $500 meets the performance specs of a 6850 when gaming, and oh yea all comes in relatively within price
> 
> and its not stupid to build a new rig if its my hobby,
> 
> ...



i only upgrade when needed when games are not running up to par as i like, i can go 2 to 3 years without upgrading, in your case upgrading every year gets costly even though your selling your old parts to save on the cost, so really when it comes down to it your spending a lot more then a avg joe, sure its a hobbies i can relate its like doing up a car but then again it  falls apart from racing, but there is a difference doing up a car can picks up the ladies and gets more respect from friends but wasting cash doing up on a computer gets u nothing but throwing money out the window at a expensive for unnecessary speed u really  don't need like your old hd5850 in crossfire that was over kill, unless your gaming with 3 monitors. all iam saying comes to a point when a computer gets so crazy fast we cant even utilize the full potential of games and apps so why waste the money, now if someone did a build and plan to keep it for 3 years or more i can understand, but rebuild evry year thereis no logic in it


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

meh why would i need a fast car lol i live in a state filled with ice and snow 6 months of the year, i could have built a nice truck but replacing axels would cost alot more then the PC,

PC makes me money, a truck or car thats been tricked out wont,

and yea upgrading for me isnt that bad

2500k + p67 + Define XL case + new fans + 8-16gigs mushkin 1866 ram + 4 new hdds total cost retail usually about $950 for all the parts im getting after some good deals and a bit of help that went from 950 down to 750, sell of Phenom II stuff thats $450 sell of the legacy rig i just finally got finished after being to lazy to grab a 12v power cord for it  for $150 drops that down to $300

so total cost to upgrade this year from 5850 xfire phenom II to 2500k sandybridge and 2x 6970s was $600 out of pocket

so i could build a piece of shit rig for that cost every year or just maintain top end performance

considering i use apps like Mudbox, Zbrush, 3DS Max, Maya, Photoshop, Premiere Pro on a regular basis the extra performance is needed and it is warranted for its cost,

and $600 per year to maintain the newest toys is pretty cheap considering the average person around here spends $1800-2200 a year on cigarettes if they smoke, or if they drink at least in my age group and social circle close to $3000 a year in alcohol most do both so thats $5000 my hobby is cheaper then there daily habit lol

essentially the cost for me to upgrade every year is $2 a day,

we can argue back and forth simple fact is me upgrading every year might seem stupid to you but its far far cheaper then anyone i knows habits or daily routines,

in my opinion anyone can easily put aside $2 a day, if a person cant set even that tiny amount aside they need help lol as i mean god damn a single soda is about $1.50-2 drink 1 less coffee or carbonated drink a day and you can afford just about any pc part you want lolz


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Lord have Mercy ! Junior don't you know you are arguing with the TPU rage king. 
You'll never win especially if you are trying to multi-argue


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Lord have Mercy ! Junior don't you know you are arguing with the TPU rage king.
> You'll never win especially if you are trying to multi-argue



Are you for real? from trades & rebuilding total cost over past  2 years was about $250+ shipping(about $50-75) and thats from an e1200+975x s775 rig along with being 3 builds and 6 or 7 video cards later.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

And arguing about hardware no less.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

thank you boise i take my raging very seriously

and also thank you wrigleyvillian for pointing out the obvious reason for this epically delightful banter


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i only upgrade when needed when games are not running up to par as i like, i can go 2 to 3 years without upgrading, in your case upgrading every year gets costly even though your selling your old parts to save on the cost, so really when it comes down to it your spending a lot more then a avg joe, sure its a hobbies i can relate its like doing up a car but then again it  falls apart from racing, but there is a difference doing up a car can picks up the ladies and gets more respect from friends but wasting cash doing up on a computer gets u nothing but throwing money out the window at a expensive for unnecessary speed u really  don't need like your old hd5850 in crossfire that was over kill, unless your gaming with 3 monitors. all iam saying comes to a point when a computer gets so crazy fast we cant even utilize the full potential of games and apps so why waste the money, now if someone did a build and plan to keep it for 3 years or more i can understand, but rebuild evry year thereis no logic in it



One reason is you OC to the max. If you don't do that you can resell and get a decent price especially if the parts are semi new. 
I do the same thing as Crazy just not to the extent. I rather put my extra funds into a supplemental retirement fund as 
I'm approaching it in 10 years or so and god knows if I'll ever get my SSI I have paid into for 40 fucking years if the teaparty gets their way. 
Oh by the way he was gaming with 3 monitors at one point. Not sure if he still is. See it is a clubhouse for a reason. We know each other pretty well. 
Hell we even know what we look like.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

all i can say is good luck boise and good idea putting aside extra funds, that will be the next thing i start working on after i finish paying my loans. take the money i would normally spend on loan repayment and put it aside instead,.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> all i can say is good luck boise and good idea putting aside extra funds, that will be the next thing i start working on after i finish paying my loans. take the money i would normally spend on loan repayment and put it aside instead,.



I will have 2 pensions and if SSI is still around it will be an added bonus. The wife only has SSI.
She'll get max because she make 50k a year, but max sucks too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

yea its not exactly enough to truly get by on in todays world, not with the costs of everything else, thus why again good idea to set some cash aside for rough times.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea its not exactly enough to truly get by on in todays world, not with the costs of everything else, thus why again good idea to set some cash aside for rough times.


Getting off subject , how is erocks teamspeak ? I have been on a couple others they are OK , but I'm looking for the old clan. 
Even if I don't game I like to listen and BS once in awhile. I was on one with Kurgan last night for a minute we signed up a 
new guy for gaming. Actually got Kurgan I never had him friended.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 13, 2011)

erockers new server is fine and dandy infos in my sig, same old tpu crew new tpu teamspeak lol


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> erockers new server is fine and dandy infos in my sig, same old tpu crew new tpu teamspeak lol


Cool go to bed dude or are you at work? I get up in 5 hrs and won't get to sleep for another hour or 2. Won't live to see that pension at this rate. Though I get a lot of leave during summer and catch up.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

crazy i hear your damm fine player in bc2 with that said i wouldn't mind taking out my frustrating by killing u in some bc2 action lol


for erockers server it didn't work i installed team speak 3.0
copy and pasted erocker.dyndns.org  to server addess
and pass tpu is that correct?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> crazy i hear your damm fine player in bc2 with that said i wouldn't mind taking out my frustrating by killing u in some bc2 action lol
> 
> 
> for erockers server it didn't work i installed team speak 3.0
> ...


Did you you use upper case. I'm gonna try it right now.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> erockers new server is fine and dandy infos in my sig, same old tpu crew new tpu teamspeak lol



Whats the server named?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Didn't work for me either.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Did you you use upper case. I'm gonna try it right now.



k thanks man


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 13, 2011)

oh yeah for sure, i just wanted to game that all, and i am not mad at crazyeyesreaper either Ive learned to respect and understand everyone has there own likes and dislikes


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 13, 2011)

Is there an "Official" TPU server? If not lets get one up. I'll pay for it.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> oh yeah for sure, i just wanted to game that all, and i am not mad at crazyeyesreaper either Ive learned to respect and understand everyone has there own likes and dislikes


I know that I have been in threads with you before on the OC thread. Things have a way of being misconstrued when you are typing.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm sad, went to bed at 7pm for a nap, set alarm for 8:45, woke up at 4am... I have my alarm across the room, I must have walked over and turned it off.

Oh and I would just like to say





We have done it, largest post to grace TPU (well tied right now)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and also thank you wrigleyvillian for pointing out the obvious reason for this epically delightful banter



My point was you rage in general but if someone challenges you on the subject of hardware then _watch the fuck out_.

And wow Boise you have a pension coming? A dying breed they are even for public employees. You're lucky (and how hard you worked your whole life really doesn't come into play anymore unfortunately).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rage just on the subject of hardware? You need to visit the gaming section more


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> And wow Boise you have a pension coming? A dying breed they are even for public employees. You're lucky (and how hard you worked your whole life really doesn't come into play anymore unfortunately).



As of today I do, who knows what the future will hold. They can't rob me of all of it, but if the Idaho Legislators gets their way they may drastically reduce what I get. Another reason I'm gonna start having more taken out for my Supplemental pension just in case they do. They already cut into the Sacred Cow this year "education" or should I say starting the butchering process. I don't think any public employees are untouchable at this point, not in this state. The State house and Governor are scared to death of the teaparty and cater to anything they come up with. Just the way it is up here in NeoNaziland. Ok I better get off politics.  
Sorry to who ever mod's this thread


----------



## burtram (Jul 13, 2011)

I should be on later after work, around 5pm PST if anyone wants to game on. Been having a lot of fun with medical lately.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I would like to play tonight, but going to a concert, time to enjoy the world outside of my windowless basement.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I would like to play tonight, but going to a concert, time to enjoy the world outside of my windowless basement.



That would be perfect for a 1080p projector. Just make one whole wall your monitor


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 13, 2011)

are u guys playin on some your own server or how i would like to play with u too


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Arciks said:


> are u guys playin on some your own server or how i would like to play with u too



Nope, there hasn't been a TPU server up in a while. We usually just join on a single server. But I don't see too many UK guys playing with us, though I use to play on UK servers a lot. I'm pretty sure DrPepper plays a lot and a few other UK TPUers.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nope, there hasn't been a TPU server up in a while. We usually just join on a single server. But I don't see too many UK guys playing with us, though I use to play on UK servers a lot. I'm pretty sure DrPepper plays a lot and a few other UK TPUers.



so i just need to add you to my friendlist in-game?so i know whos online and whos not or just to steam?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Arciks said:


> so i just need to add you to my friendlist in-game?so i know whos online and whos not or just to steam?



You can try sending invites out, but the BC2 friends list is kind of crappy. It's best to send invites out when people are actually on BC2. Thats not to say they won't get them if they are offline, but I would just send 2 or 3 requests to make sure.

Easiest way though is to mention on here that you are playing, if anyone says they are joining, invite each other then. Or if you see someone on Steam playing, ask them their ingame name.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 14, 2011)

And this is what happens when you're in a squad with all 4 kits being used and everyone doing their roll.


----------



## Nimmer (Jul 14, 2011)

Sup fellas, 

I wanted to know how do you start the "appreciation clubs" Like "AT4 appreciation club." 

I hit 1000 Ace pins today.......    So I was thinking about starting the 

"Bad Company 2,  1k Ace Pin appreciation Club"

what do you think Kurgan?


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 15, 2011)

Try using TPU's image hosting, Imageshack is much slower.  Nice job on the pins.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 15, 2011)

What are the current TS3 servers people are using now?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2011)

the one in my sig


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 15, 2011)

Doesn't work for me. What port?

EDIT: pass is not caps.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2011)

i didnt use a port just entered what you see in my sig and it connected


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hate to say it, but this game absolutely sucks ass, wish I never would have bought it. They give every reward to the veteran players, to the point that it's almost like botting. I got right up on a guy, used down the sight mode and unloaded right in his face, a complete clip. He turns around and with one shot and kills me. It's complete bullshit. Not realistic, not fair, not fun.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Hate to say it, but this game absolutely sucks ass, wish I never would have bought it. They give every reward to the veteran players, to the point that it's almost like botting. I got right up on a guy, used down the sight mode and unloaded right in his face, a complete clip. He turns around and with one shot and kills me. It's complete bullshit. Not realistic, not fair, not fun.



sounds like the ping issues i had to deal with, try other servers. the problem is that even if its the other player lagging, whichever one has the earliest time stamp is considered the one with priority once the server figures it out - so you can sneak up on someone and unload a clip into them, while they turned, saw and killed you - two different versions of events, so the server just picks one.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> sounds like the ping issues i had to deal with, try other servers. the problem is that even if its the other player lagging, whichever one has the earliest time stamp is considered the one with priority once the server figures it out - so you can sneak up on someone and unload a clip into them, while they turned, saw and killed you - two different versions of events, so the server just picks one.



That may be part of the problem, but the weapons are a big problem too. When I can actually swipe a weapon off from a dead body, I do decent. It's like anyone in the bronze league in SC2 only gets SCV's and marines, while diamonds get all the good shit.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 15, 2011)

I was cruising in a tank towards B in Heavy Metal and an enemy Apache appears on my ass and shreds it, I jump out in the teens in hopes of getting off a lucky gutav shot before he creams me and look up to see the chopper about 50 feet away explode and rain onto the ground. Then Triptex comes rolling up out of nowhere in another tank 5 seconds later. My hero! 

(I don't know if you used your AT4 or a shell but that was sweet and you had better got a Savior for that one or the system is borked!)

And JC your experience is not the norm btw, Mussels probably right.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 15, 2011)

Standard server with friendly fire on Triptex and myself dominated.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Hate to say it, but this game absolutely sucks ass, wish I never would have bought it. They give every reward to the veteran players, to the point that it's almost like botting. I got right up on a guy, used down the sight mode and unloaded right in his face, a complete clip. He turns around and with one shot and kills me. It's complete bullshit. Not realistic, not fair, not fun.



Some of the early weapons are the best in game. The PKM for Medics (first weapon) is the best LMG in game. The XM8 for Assault is one of the better Assault rifles. The M24 for Recon is one of the best Sniper Rifles, and the Scar-L for Engineer is almost the exact same gun as a UMP stats wise, it's very good.

Like erocker said, it really seems like ping was your issue.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I was cruising in a tank towards B in Heavy Metal and an enemy Apache appears on my ass and shreds it, I jump out in the teens in hopes of getting off a lucky gutav shot before he creams me and look up to see the chopper about 50 feet away explode and rain onto the ground. Then Triptex comes rolling up out of nowhere in another tank 5 seconds later. My hero!
> 
> (I don't know if you used your AT4 or a shell but that was sweet and you had better got a Savior for that one or the system is borked!)
> 
> And JC your experience is not the norm btw, Mussels probably right.



It was a tank shell. I had missed the first shot and because of that he got off a full volley and almost toasted your tank.  Luckily the second shot was on the money.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Some of the early weapons are the best in game. The PKM for Medics (first weapon) is the best LMG in game. The XM8 for Assault is one of the better Assault rifles. The M24 for Recon is one of the best Sniper Rifles, and the Scar-L for Engineer is almost the exact same gun as a UMP stats wise, it's very good.
> 
> Like erocker said, it really seems like ping was your issue.



I will check some settings, make sure that the firewall isn't effing something up. I can handle sucking at a game, I can always get better, but what I have been experiencing is horrible.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I will check some settings, make sure that the firewall isn't effing something up. I can handle sucking at a game, I can always get better, but what I have been experiencing is horrible.



You are also running a Dual core to make up for what you lack in Processor you are going to have to tone some stuff down. Set your render ahead to 1 or 0. Also turn off some of the settings that rob gpu. Because of your processor your GPU is doing a lot of extra work. I had to do the same thing when I was running an Ahtlon II x2. When I went to quad I still had to tone down a little. With a Hex I'm pretty close to Everything Maxed at 1080P. Those issues you are having were exactly the same things I had happening to me. When I get home tonight I'll do a little digging and try and find what other adjustment I made to make it run smooth and get good hit detection. It is Very Frustrating to say the least. 
BFBC2 uses a lot more CPU then most games because of the Frostbite Engine. BF3 will be even more demanding. By the way if you ever get the setting right or upgrade you will love the game.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 15, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Standard server with friendly fire on Triptex and myself dominated.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/560914095556526883/FE716625A9CDDD3FEB5608FBFA6F2E919E3659D4/
> 
> ...



Don't yuh just hate it when their is that one Son of Bitch you just can't pass ? Just kidding , that how I feel every game except there are 5 of 6 in front of me


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> You are also running a Dual core to make up for what you lack in Processor you are going to have to tone some stuff down. Set your render ahead to 1 or 0. Also turn off some of the settings that rob gpu. Because of your processor your GPU is doing a lot of extra work. I had to do the same thing when I was running an Ahtlon II x2. When I went to quad I still had to tone down a little. With a Hex I'm pretty close to Everything Maxed at 1080P. Those issues you are having were exactly the same things I had happening to me. When I get home tonight I'll do a little digging and try and find what other adjustment I made to make it run smooth and get good hit detection. It is Very Frustrating to say the least.
> BFBC2 uses a lot more CPU then most games because of the Frostbite Engine. BF3 will be even more demanding. By the way if you ever get the setting right or upgrade you will love the game.



Took your advice and tweaked the settings a bit. I still suck, but at least when I have someone in my sights, they die. Also turned Color Blind on since I am and I can at least distinguish between my team mate and an enemy.

One question though, why is it when I play as Medic, I have no way of reviving people? Is it some unlockable thing? Kinda defeats the purpose of being a medic.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Took your advice and tweaked the settings a bit. I still suck, but at least when I have someone in my sights, they die. Also turned Color Blind on since I am and I can at least distinguish between my team mate and an enemy.
> 
> One question though, why is it when I play as Medic, I have no way of reviving people? Is it some unlockable thing? Kinda defeats the purpose of being a medic.



Yes it is one of your first unlocks so just keep plugging the enemy with holes. 
I'll get back with you later today. By the way look at my K/D I still 
suck after a year and still play it Have fun !


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

Now I am having fun. Found the issue, the HBAO setting was completely fucking up my game. Seems to be a common problem, turned it off and it was like taking a healthy does of suck-no-more. 13 kills 9 deaths, 17% accuracy, compared to 3 kills, 17 deaths and 2% accuracy with it on.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yes it is one of your first unlocks so just keep plugging the enemy with holes.
> I'll get back with you later today. By the way look at my K/D I still
> suck after a year and still play it Have fun !



That is gay. They give you a broken class to begin with!!!! WTF were they thinking?!? Make the medic class unlockable, not broken. Gee soldier, you are a medic, but we are going to send you into battle without your medkits, see how you do.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> That is gay. They give you a broken class to begin with!!!! WTF were they thinking?!? Make the medic class unlockable, not broken. Gee soldier, you are a medic, but we are going to send you into battle without your medkits, see how you do.



calm down, it doesn't take that long to unlock them, med kits you'll get after about an hour or 2, defib after a few more


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> calm down, it doesn't take that long to unlock them, med kits you'll get after about an hour or 2, defib after a few more




Still BS. It's not a medic class without having something to do with a medic. The other classes don't make you wait. There is no reason for holding back.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Hate to say it, but this game absolutely sucks ass, wish I never would have bought it. They give every reward to the veteran players, to the point that it's almost like botting. I got right up on a guy, used down the sight mode and unloaded right in his face, a complete clip. He turns around and with one shot and kills me. It's complete bullshit. Not realistic, not fair, not fun.



Is your cpu being pegged at 100%?  If so I may have a temp solution.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 15, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Is your cpu being pegged at 100%?  If so I may have a temp solution.



Got it fixed. HBAO was messing it up. The game is actually fun to play now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Got it fixed. HBAO was messing it up. The game is actually fun to play now.



Also drop AF to 2x.  You shouldn't notice a difference from default.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 15, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> It was a tank shell. I had missed the first shot and because of that he got off a full volley and almost toasted your tank.  Luckily the second shot was on the money.



Indeed.

Yeah I noticed a big diff in constant fluidity in this game (e.g. higher min fps) going from dual to quad core at same clock speed.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Still BS. It's not a medic class without having something to do with a medic. The other classes don't make you wait. There is no reason for holding back.



you can drop medkits to heal people who are still alive.

the game SEEMS like your health regens thanks to the lack of health bars, but it doesnt. you can get shittons of points with those magic healy boxes.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yes it is one of your first unlocks so just keep plugging the enemy with holes.
> I'll get back with you later today. By the way look at my K/D I still
> suck after a year and still play it Have fun !



Ouch on your K/D


----------



## JC316 (Jul 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you can drop medkits to heal people who are still alive.
> 
> the game SEEMS like your health regens thanks to the lack of health bars, but it doesnt. you can get shittons of points with those magic healy boxes.



Yeah, I have that and the defib now, but when you first start, the medic doesn't have either. Kinda defies the point of being a medic.


----------



## Black Haru (Jul 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you can drop medkits to heal people who are still alive.
> 
> the game SEEMS like your health regens thanks to the lack of health bars, but it doesnt. you can get shittons of points with those magic healy boxes.



health does regen in normal mode if you are not in combat, but it's no use in a firefight.



JC316 said:


> Yeah, I have that and the defib now, but when you first start, the medic doesn't have either. Kinda defies the point of being a medic.



all classes have that. engi has to unlock drill, recon the spot ball etc.


there was a huge argument a while back on weather weapon unlocks gave veteran players an unfair advantage. this was my answer.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 16, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> health does regen in normal mode if you are not in combat, but it's no use in a firefight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice !


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, I have that and the defib now, but when you first start, the medic doesn't have either. Kinda defies the point of being a medic.



At first you just use kind words


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 16, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Now I am having fun. Found the issue, the HBAO setting was completely fucking up my game. Seems to be a common problem, turned it off and it was like taking a healthy does of suck-no-more. 13 kills 9 deaths, 17% accuracy, compared to 3 kills, 17 deaths and 2% accuracy with it on.



Yeah HBAO is probably the most demanding setting in the video options. Glad you got it figured out, it's a nice option to have one, but you won't notice any difference unless you stop and look at the scenery.



JC316 said:


> That is gay. They give you a broken class to begin with!!!! WTF were they thinking?!? Make the medic class unlockable, not broken. Gee soldier, you are a medic, but we are going to send you into battle without your medkits, see how you do.



If you have other BF games and you register them, you get the Defib unlocked instantly. None of the kits take too long to unlock their bonus slots, they just kind of put it in there as a bit of a bonus to Veteran players.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 16, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Ouch on your K/D


Actually it is painless I self medicate it with Budlight. Part
of the reason it is so low. Numerous reasons #1 though is
I SUCK  Love playing it though, usually any way. 
Tonight is game and beer night.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Actually it is painless I self medicate it with Budlight. Part
> of the reason it is so low. Numerous reasons #1 though is
> I SUCK  Love playing it though, usually any way.
> Tonight is game and beer night.



Lemme know when you plan on getting on. Haven't seen too many TPUer's on BC2.


----------



## burtram (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll be on later tonight after work, around 11pm PST. I know it's kinda late, but retail sucks bawls.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 16, 2011)

burtram said:


> I'll be on later tonight after work, around 11pm PST. I know it's kinda late, but retail sucks bawls.



I'm an hour behind you and don't start until late. Do you use TS3. I couldn't get erocks to work , but KillerRubberducky's worked.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 16, 2011)

burtram said:


> I'll be on later tonight after work, around 11pm PST. I know it's kinda late, but retail sucks bawls.





boise49ers said:


> I'm an hour behind you and don't start until late. Do you use TS3. I couldn't get erocks to work , but KillerRubberducky's worked.



Might not make it tonight, that would be 1AM for me and I got up at 6:45am today. Tomorrow, probably.


----------



## burtram (Jul 16, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I'm an hour behind you and don't start until late. Do you use TS3. I couldn't get erocks to work , but KillerRubberducky's worked.



I haven't tried any TS3 servers, I usually just use steam's voice chat when I am playing with a friend, or just no voice chat at all. I guess I should use TS3 for once, haha.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2011)

This was my reply to the same "vets have an advantage" crap from a while back:

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Burs-gro Kas

For anyone who doesn't care to click. 30 minutes, I helped to win 3 games, lost 0, got Ace 1 time, never was below 4th best on the server, 2.0 K/D, and 7,625 points. And I didn't play medic or recon at all. Just Assault and Engi (for some key kills).


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 17, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> This was my reply to the same "vets have an advantage" crap from a while back:
> 
> http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Burs-gro Kas
> 
> For anyone who doesn't care to click. 30 minutes, I helped to win 3 games, lost 0, got Ace 1 time, never was below 4th best on the server, 2.0 K/D, and 7,625 points. And I didn't play medic or recon at all. Just Assault and Engi (for some key kills).




Highway have you been able to hook up on Erocks TS ? I use 
Crazies info on his signature and it fails every time. What one are you using ?


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Highway have you been able to hook up on Erocks TS ? I use
> Crazies info on his signature and it fails every time. What one are you using ?



erocker.dyndns.org

password: tpu


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> erocker.dyndns.org
> 
> password: tpu



Thanks worked I'll be gaming later tonight. Got MLB network free for a week. Giant's are on 

May be a little earlier. Getting their butts kicked.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 17, 2011)

burtram said:


> I haven't tried any TS3 servers, I usually just use steam's voice chat when I am playing with a friend, or just no voice chat at all. I guess I should use TS3 for once, haha.



Burt get erocks info off post 12790 and we can hook up tonight when you get off, It'll probably be pretty empty. Do you fly ? Heavy metal and I'll gun and repair ? Not sure if I got you friended , but we'll figure it out. Hope you are staying off the 405. I hate LA traffic. Live in Long Beach for awhile in the 70's. Bay Area isn't much better now, but nothing is bad as LA.


----------



## burtram (Jul 17, 2011)

I am not a very good pilot, but that's because I spend very little time in the helicopters (and lack of native gamepad support makes me sad). But I am always up for flying, if you wanna give it a go. lol.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 17, 2011)

If I ever took flying lessons I would be like "wheres the keyboard"


----------



## Horrux (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey guys maybe this isn't the right place to ask this, but are any of you gaming on a Phenom II X6? I'm running an 1100t and sometimes my FPS drop as low as 38. I was wondering if this is normal coz my GPUs don'T get near 100% utilization, ever, so I would think my CPU would be at 100% usage, but I don't have a utility to read the CPU utilization on screen...

Help appreciated of course...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I use a x6, the only time I think I might see FPS like that is if I am right next to a tank when it blows up.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 17, 2011)

That is normal and pretty good considering, like Kurgan said, it is triggered by the physics calculations. For the brief moment your FPS dropped was when you CPU was at 100% across all cores. When the need for the physics died out, FPS rises back to normal because the CPU is free.

This should not be an issue with Battlefield 3 as they are using DirectCompute via OpenCL (may be OpenGL) to handle many of the intense parallel calculations.


----------



## Horrux (Jul 17, 2011)

Most of the time though my CPU utilization is in the upper 60's and my GPU utilization is in the 50% - 60% range.  Isn't that an indication of something wrong?

I run two MSI GTX 570 oc in SLI...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I haven't ever checked my CPU usage to be honest. But if the game is running fine (except when you are by something exploding and smoke) then don't see any issue.


----------



## whitrzac (Jul 17, 2011)

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1273328-performance-tweaks.html


Best BC2 tweak guide I've ever seen


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Hey guys maybe this isn't the right place to ask this, but are any of you gaming on a Phenom II X6? I'm running an 1100t and sometimes my FPS drop as low as 38. I was wondering if this is normal coz my GPUs don'T get near 100% utilization, ever, so I would think my CPU would be at 100% usage, but I don't have a utility to read the CPU utilization on screen...
> 
> Help appreciated of course...



Thats odd because when I OC my GPU I never hit that kinda frames and I am running a single 5850.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 17, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Hey guys maybe this isn't the right place to ask this, but are any of you gaming on a Phenom II X6? I'm running an 1100t and sometimes my FPS drop as low as 38. I was wondering if this is normal coz my GPUs don'T get near 100% utilization, ever, so I would think my CPU would be at 100% usage, but I don't have a utility to read the CPU utilization on screen...
> 
> Help appreciated of course...



Processor bottleneck perhaps? My 480 is at 99% utilization in BC2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> Processor bottleneck perhaps? My 480 is at 99% utilization in BC2



Its not a CPU bottleneck. Like I said I never hit that with a single 5850. Even if he has a bottleneck he should be getting FPS well beyond what I am getting.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe he went overboard with the AA setting?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Maybe he went overboard with the AA setting?



I set mine to only 2x due to AA being completely F#$king broken in that game. I noticed things are even LESS smooth if you go above 2x believe it or not.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2011)

An x6 won't be bottlenecking on BC2, even on stock clocks my 1055t was running my dual 5850's to 99%, unlike my previous 720BE.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> An x6 won't be bottlenecking on BC2, even on stock clocks my 1055t was running my dual 5850's to 99%, unlike my previous 720BE.



I agree. I think its more of a driver issue or even a wonky setting he has.

@Horrux how do you install and update your drivers man?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 17, 2011)

burtram said:


> I am not a very good pilot, but that's because I spend very little time in the helicopters (and lack of native gamepad support makes me sad). But I am always up for flying, if you wanna give it a go. lol.



Sorry about last night , both my sons showed up and took out to the clubs. They do have a a program to set up a 360 controller on the PC. 
I did it for awhile, but I suck as bad with it as keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Horrux (Jul 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. I think its more of a driver issue or even a wonky setting he has.
> 
> @Horrux how do you install and update your drivers man?



Hm, hard to say...

I restored a backup from a few months back due to having problems with the tweak to enable SLI on my crossfire mobo screwing up my windows partition. Then I installed the newer drivers, but I don't recall if the backup was from back when I had my Radeons or my single GTX 570...  I guess I should check?

Thing is, I don't even get any turbo core thing when running a single-threaded game like The Witcher, so I'm thinking my CPU isn't fully functional... Is it possible I'm still using only 4 cores?

And also, I have seen how an Intel 980X makes 2 GTX 580s in SLI the bottleneck, but I figure my X6 would either be going 100% the whole way or my 570s would be way high utilization, but none of either is happening...

As for the "going too high on FSAA" thing, sure, I can see it, but I'd think my GPU utilization would get real high, no?  Many times it's in the 40s...

Maybe I should fire up crysis and see if my GPU utilization goes way up?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 17, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Hm, hard to say...
> 
> I restored a backup from a few months back due to having problems with the tweak to enable SLI on my crossfire mobo screwing up my windows partition. Then I installed the newer drivers, but I don't recall if the backup was from back when I had my Radeons or my single GTX 570...  I guess I should check?
> 
> ...



Ok I am willing to bet money you have a driver issue now. You should be getting damn near 100fps with that setup.

Follow these directions..

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52502


----------



## burtram (Jul 17, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Sorry about last night , both my sons showed up and took out to the clubs. They do have a a program to set up a 360 controller on the PC.
> I did it for awhile, but I suck as bad with it as keyboard and mouse.



Hehe no worries. I enjoy playing battlefield either way. I'll look into and experiment with something to map keys to my 360 controller. I can fly the Blackhawk okay, just not the gunship.
Oh and I also sent a friend invite, since I didn't see you on my list.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Most of the time though my CPU utilization is in the upper 60's and my GPU utilization is in the 50% - 60% range.  *Isn't that an indication of something wrong?*
> 
> I run two MSI GTX 570 oc in SLI...



yeah, its an indication that the game is a CPU whore.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 18, 2011)

Played with a terrible team everyone was a god damn sniper, seems like i had to go into rambo mode like Kurgan something i dont normally do.


----------



## erocker (Jul 18, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Hm, hard to say...
> 
> I restored a backup from a few months back due to having problems with the tweak to enable SLI on my crossfire mobo screwing up my windows partition. Then I installed the newer drivers, but I don't recall if the backup was from back when I had my Radeons or my single GTX 570...  I guess I should check?
> 
> ...



What you should do is overclock your CPU to at least 3.8ghz and your CPU/NB frequency to at least 2800mhz. If that doesn't yeild in better results you're haveing VGA driver problems.


----------



## Horrux (Jul 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah, its an indication that the game is a CPU whore.



Really? What about the fact I'm seeing about 60% CPU utilization... If it were that much a CPU whore, I'd be at 95% and up, no?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Really? What about the fact I'm seeing about 60% CPU utilization... If it were that much a CPU whore, I'd be at 95% and up, no?



no. you should read up on how multi threading works, and how task manager reports CPU usage.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Horrux said:


> Really? What about the fact I'm seeing about 60% CPU utilization... If it were that much a CPU whore, I'd be at 95% and up, no?



95% would make it CPU intensive and real world application outside of a few applications that are design to use every drop of power it can find (folding, rendering). 60% of your total power for a single program is hording or whoring or whatever you want to call it. As 99% of real world apps. will be limited to just what they need to get the work done. A good example is DVD encoding. You would think it would use all the power it can to finish as quickly as possible, but in reality it will only show 60 to 70% load while running.

I could be wrong, but the key different between these classes of applications is something like folding is a single calculation set to run as fast as possible. While encoding a DVD, scanning your computer, etc. are a series of millions of small calculations/algorythms. The CPU will queue it up and begin work. By the time it hits 70% use, its done and moving on to the next set. <- Take that with a grain of salt as I am rusty on those semantics and not sure if that is right.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2011)

eh, i figured it was more common knowledge.


you're talking a 6 core - 16% in task manager, is one core maxed out (on however many threads.)

so you can see ~67% usage and think 'i got heaps of room spare!' but what that really means is that four of your cores are maxed out and holding you back - and you need to get a faster CPU, or overclock to get more performance. games just dont magically spread the load evenly, so using an average CPU % number doesnt cut it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> eh, i figured it was more common knowledge.
> 
> 
> you're talking a 6 core - 16% in task manager, is one core maxed out (on however many threads.)
> ...



Are we talking about the Process list tab? You can't base load on that tab because they numbers are total process load.   That single number on the Process tab means nothing as it could be 1 or 2 cores at 100% or all being used evenly. It tells you nothing. So for me, when I am encoding a DVD or something and I say 60% load I mean across every core.

Games are not as dynamic, I will give you that, but they do try to even the load out as much as they can. I have seen Bad Company 2 run 100% on 1 core, 30% on 2 others, and less than 10% in the last. The issue is I can't tell if that was all the game or what else was contributing to that load. And on that note I have seen Bad Company 2 run with 40 to 60% load across 3 cores as well.


----------



## Horrux (Jul 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> eh, i figured it was more common knowledge.
> 
> 
> you're talking a 6 core - 16% in task manager, is one core maxed out (on however many threads.)
> ...



However, I believe BFBC2 has been shown to use 12 threads on an intel hexa-core, and to fully utilize the 6 real cores... I think my CPU is still somehow behaving like a quad, especially given that turbo-core isn't working...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 18, 2011)

Horrux said:


> However, I believe BFBC2 has been shown to use 12 threads on an intel hexa-core, and to fully utilize the 6 real cores... I think my CPU is still somehow behaving like a quad, especially given that turbo-core isn't working...



The chip is fine. Turbo on AMD is based on assumed required processing power and temperature. Open up your BIOS and see if A. Turbo is Enabled, B. Double check how many cores are boosted, and C. How far it will go.

By default my test rig was set to boost 3 cores up to 3.5 Ghz under heavy load. I had the options to boost then entire chip up to 3.7 Ghz, but didn't want to try that with a stock cooler. Once I get a case that is no so cramped, I will see what that chip can actually do.


----------



## Horrux (Jul 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The chip is fine. Turbo on AMD is based on assumed required processing power and temperature. Open up your BIOS and see if A. Turbo is Enabled, B. Double check how many cores are boosted, and C. How far it will go.
> 
> By default my test rig was set to boost 3 cores up to 3.5 Ghz under heavy load. I had the options to boost then entire chip up to 3.7 Ghz, but didn't want to try that with a stock cooler. Once I get a case that is no so cramped, I will see what that chip can actually do.



Of course the chip is fine, I'm just wondering if all the cores are getting used properly. 

I was running The Witcher the other day which is a demanding single-core game and no core was boosted.

BTW the highest I have been able to bring this chip is 35°C at stock settings using my magnificent Noctua NH-D14...  I have high hopes for a great overclock on this thing, except that I think I'll be getting me a RevoDrive first, because rebooting and waiting 10 minutes (which is about what it takes in my case) is just completely nuts. Hm, come to think of it, I could install just Windoze on another partition and try that...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> By default my test rig was set to boost 3 cores up to 3.5 Ghz under heavy load. I had the options to boost then entire chip up to 3.7 Ghz, but didn't want to try that with a stock cooler. Once I get a case that is no so cramped, I will see what that chip can actually do.



I had my 1055 running at 3.9ghz on the stock cooler for well over a month 24/7. Granted I wasn't using a case at the time, I now just run it at 3.6, these 6 cores clock real easy, I would put it on par with my AII 240.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 19, 2011)

*Darth Vader*

I always wondered why Vader had that horrible breathing problem. 
Highways Avatar shows why. After all these years


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone up for some BC2 tonight?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe me, not sure yet.


----------



## Nimmer (Jul 20, 2011)

Horrux said:


> However, I believe BFBC2 has been shown to use 12 threads on an intel hexa-core, and to fully utilize the 6 real cores... I think my CPU is still somehow behaving like a quad, especially given that turbo-core isn't working...



http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,...ses-Compute-Shader-for-Deferred-Shading/News/

old article but does state "2-8 parallel threads"

If there is more would be a great reason to buy the 2011 pin ivy bridge 8 core 16 thread in 1q 2012


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 20, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Anyone up for some BC2 tonight?



I might be on.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well if you guys are able to be on, post up a time, I'm open most of the night. So if you post a time hopefully others see and try and make it happen.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 20, 2011)

I have to eat first. I'll be on later


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jul 20, 2011)

I should be on in about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 20, 2011)

So I think I might have found a solution to others with multiple cards and locks.

Just the other day I dropped my ram, timings, and uncore from 1600, 7-7-7-21, and 3200 respectively to 1333, 6-6-6-18, and 2666. I also upped the IOH volts to 1.20 prior to doing this. While it helped a lot, I still got the random freeze. After dropping uncore (from dropping ram) this problem is gone. Been playing 2 days so far without a problem. Only thing is I have to make sure I reboot if I come off hibernate as that also tends to cause problems.

Other then the uncore, the clock speeds are stock. No overclocking as of currently. This is also on a X58 so P55/67 and etc ymmv.


----------



## Nimmer (Jul 20, 2011)

whats your current server IP?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone else failing to connect to EA


----------



## burtram (Jul 21, 2011)

I am unable to connect to EA, same goes for a couple of my friends I was going to play a few rounds with tonight.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 21, 2011)

*Connect*

I was able to , but it was a little later around 9:30 MT.
Actually guess that was a little earlier.


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea it was down early this morning until about 3AM CST.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 22, 2011)

Ha was on server on Oceania Region or what ever the fuck that is, I was 7 and 1 and they kicked me for being disrespectful ? 
I never said or typed Jack Shit except I can repair you. . sore losers.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 22, 2011)

I guess kicking there ass was disrespectful


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I never said or typed Jack Shit except *I can repair you*. . sore losers.



You ever stop to think maybe they don't like being screwed from behind?


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> You ever stop to think maybe they don't like being screwed from behind?



Nope


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 23, 2011)

Played some SDM with JC and Odamyer this morning. Haven't played that mode in a while, and I don't think I have ever seen Oda playing BC2, so played with someone new.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 23, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Played some SDM with JC and Odamyer this morning. Haven't played that mode in a while, and I don't think I have ever seen Oda playing BC2, so played with someone new.



Odameyer usually plays during the day. 1PM CST usually. That was fun last night.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll be playing in a bit...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 24, 2011)

was playing with Highway and Reayth  on a server so much shady shit going on knife a guy 40mm him in the chest shoot him from 3 feet away nothing registering so i broke out some weapons i had hit plat with got myself psyched up and kicked some ass,

Those fuckers can suck my score


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 24, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> was playing with Highway and Reayth  on a server so much shady shit going on knife a guy 40mm him in the chest shoot him from 3 feet away nothing registering so i broke out some weapons i had hit plat with got myself psyched up and kicked some ass,
> 
> Those fuckers can suck my score
> 
> ...




that's nothing man, last night i scored 3600 points in that


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 24, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> was playing with Highway and Reayth  on a server so much shady shit going on knife a guy 40mm him in the chest shoot him from 3 feet away nothing registering so i broke out some weapons i had hit plat with got myself psyched up and kicked some ass,
> 
> Those fuckers can suck my score
> 
> ...



The SoC server is in California and gives me issues in GA. Crazy is in Maine and has consistently crap Internet for Bad Company 2 anyway.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 24, 2011)

yea crap internet, broken Direct X, on a shady server and i still pulled 4th out of 32 and had the 2nd highest kill count on the server except the asshat sitting in the tank reigning death onto ppl lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess i will finish singleplayer first than will start MP


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Jul 24, 2011)

can someone provide me with the proper link to sign up for bf3 alpha invention


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jul 25, 2011)

If anyone wants to play bc2 ill be in erockers ts


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 25, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> can someone provide me with the proper link to sign up for bf3 alpha invention



Ha ! Good luck !


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone else only able to login as a Rank 1?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 26, 2011)

Fine here.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 26, 2011)

damn you wrigley i joined on you on that shit server last night, fucking terrible server and game, still made most of the others look like fools on the server tho.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 30, 2011)

*It's dead !*

Keep looking for the old skool BFBC2 folks on the weekend. Dont happen anymore. Yeah people get on the thread once in awile , but it is dead. You want it to revive Kurg lets have the old folks play again. I know I don't have a lot of hours, but I used to depend on my usuals. Yeah I can't wait until BF3 so I can suck on that gamke too, but I want my BFBC2 until then


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Keep looking for the old skool BFBC2 folks on the weekend. Dont happen anymore. Yeah people get on the thread once in awile , but it is dead. You want it to revive Kurg lets have the old folks play again. I know I don't have a lot of hours, but I used to depend on my usuals. Yeah I can't wait until BF3 so I can suck on that gamke too, but I want my BFBC2 until then



I wish I played at regular times, but I usually play around this time or maybe in another hour or so from now since this is when I get off work.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 31, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wish I played at regular times, but I usually play around this time or maybe in another hour or so from now since this is when I get off work.



Yeah that's me too. I'm out west and most of those guys are east coast. I don't get on until late evening which makes it really late for them.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jul 31, 2011)

im to busy working and trying to get my new rig up and running, turns out when painting my HDD pays the primer being old didnt set right, so the paints bubbled up underneath so i have to sandblast the damn bays and covers, so untill i can get that done im pretty much shit outta luck, once i solve those problems ill be back on gaming again


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been spending all my gaming time in the Alpha, and it's been fun, but I have missed my hour or so a day with BC2.  Won't have to worry about that after today.


----------



## boise49ers (Jul 31, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I've been spending all my gaming time in the Alpha, and it's been fun, but I have missed my hour or so a day with BC2.
> Won't have to worry about that after today.


How long until you can tell us how well your system handled the Frostbite 2 engine and what settings you were able to run it at with out bogging it down ?

Went outside my comfort zone today and ordered a GTX 460 (Nvidia) for my quad. It will
only be running at 720p so I figure I should get decent frame rates for BFBC2 
and hopefully BF3 with this card at Medium to High setting at that resolution. 
$95 !


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 1, 2011)

Where was that? I think I saw that deal but now forgot where it was.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> How long until you can tell us how well your system handled the Frostbite 2 engine and what settings you were able to run it at with out bogging it down ?
> 
> Went outside my comfort zone today and ordered a GTX 460 (Nvidia) for my quad. It will
> only be running at 720p so I figure I should get decent frame rates for BFBC2
> ...



I had a GTX 460 SE 1gb on my I7 cruncher and It played BC2 on high settings 1080P above 60 FPS easy

*EDIT*
This was OCed to 900MHZ


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Keep looking for the old skool BFBC2 folks on the weekend. Dont happen anymore. Yeah people get on the thread once in awile , but it is dead. You want it to revive Kurg lets have the old folks play again. I know I don't have a lot of hours, but I used to depend on my usuals. Yeah I can't wait until BF3 so I can suck on that gamke too, but I want my BFBC2 until then



I should be on more after this week. pulled the trigger on a new build, so should be fun.

I am interested to see how much bottleneck I get with an overclocked 2500k and a gts250.


----------



## burtram (Aug 1, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> How long until you can tell us how well your system handled the Frostbite 2 engine and what settings you were able to run it at with out bogging it down ?
> 
> Went outside my comfort zone today and ordered a GTX 460 (Nvidia) for my quad. It will
> only be running at 720p so I figure I should get decent frame rates for BFBC2
> ...



I had a 768mb 460 oc'ed to about 875 on the core and it played at 1080 no problem with some high settings, not maxed, but it still looked and played great.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 1, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Where was that? I think I saw that deal but now forgot where it was.



Newegg refurb. I get good deals over 75% of the time. The other 25% I just send it back until I get a good one.
I can run this DLP at 1366x768 and I'm thinking with all the bells and whistles that card will provide it will look 
pretty damn good. Better then console and I get to play keyboard mouse on a huge screen. Being blind as hell 
that is a good thing. I hexicore is built for pure eye candy this other setup is what I'm hoping to be my main gamer. 
Still hoping for alpha feedback. Now that that is done isn't OK for the testers to speak ?



burtram said:


> I had a 768mb 460 oc'ed to about 875 on the core and it played at 1080 no problem with some high settings, not maxed, but it still looked and played great.


I hear they OC real well and I bought the 1 GB version. They have a GTX 480 for $285 too.

update: upon further review this is the SE version. They had the straight 460 1 gig for $99. 
Man I haven't had a Nvidia card since my 9600 GT I bought for COD4. It was a Great card though.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, who here has gotten the punkbuster.exe error?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 3, 2011)

Check Mailman's sig for PB fixes. Should be able to get it resolved...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I have deleted the PB files in the program files. Then I updated and I still have that error! All I want is to pwn n00bs


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2011)

What error is it exactly?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 3, 2011)

Service communication failure: punkbusterA.exe I get that when ever I join a match


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Did you delete the PB files or did you use PB to actually Uninstall them then Reinstall it?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

I followed Milk's tutorial, and it works now! Now I just need to re-learn how to play this game 

Went 1/5 :3


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2011)

Got the new system where I want it except for an illuminated keyboard. 
Played a couple rounds last night and it handled it great at high setting. 
The GTX460 is a great cheap card. Going Green from Red was a total pain 
though. I had to sweep all my drivers before it would load the new ones 
without a failure. EVGA had pretty good support. Between the Nvidia Drivers
and the New Creative card drivers I had quite a few hours just getting it 
all working right and people scream about ATI drivers. Ha !


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2011)

Whoa whoa you just did a major upgrade and didn't reinstall Windows? Even if you have the same mobo it's really a good idea for best performance (and look at all the crap you had you go through with drivers).


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

I just got a new 770 board and I didn't reinstall windows, more because my backup isn't working and I'm too lazy. How much is a 460? I really want a card that can play games on decent settings, the old 4650 OEM DDR2 card isn't really working it for me.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I just got a new 770 board and I didn't reinstall windows, more because my backup isn't working and I'm too lazy. How much is a 460? I really want a card that can play games on decent settings, the old 4650 OEM DDR2 card isn't really working it for me.


I paid $95 refurb , but they are out of stock. 
There may be different versions on New egg. 
I'll take a look and get back with a link.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> I paid $95 refurb , but they are out of stock.
> There may be different versions on New egg.
> I'll take a look and get back with a link.



Here are the refurb's. I've had good luck 
with their Refurbed Graphic's Cards. 


 Computer Hardware, Video Cards & Video Devices, D...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 4, 2011)

kevin. try evga bstock. i know they have a gtx 460 SE in stock!

Sent from OG Droid


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 4, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Whoa whoa you just did a major upgrade and didn't reinstall Windows? Even if you have the same mobo it's really a good idea for best performance (and look at all the crap you had you go through with drivers).


Was this directed at me ? I just did a fresh install when I got this new motherboard last week. My problem were not related to that at all. Mine where driver conflicts from my old ATI I used last week. The creative problem is just creative and their lousy drivers. I downloaded drivers, but ended up having to drive across town to get the original disk from the guy I bought the X-fi card from. Nice sound from that card though. No mike support though. I'll just use my hue camera as my mike. Kevinheraiz is the one who just put in a new board with out reinstall. I've been down that road before though. Actually didn't cause me problem because I only left it that way for a day.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I followed Milk's tutorial, and it works now! Now I just need to re-learn how to play this game
> 
> Went 1/5 :3



Milk's tutorial?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 4, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Was this directed at me ? I just did a fresh install when I got this new motherboard last week



Yeah I didn't quote as mine was the very next post. Ah, I see ok. Well, You really shouldn't have had that much trouble but your experience is a great example of why a clean install always ideal. Too bad you couldn't get NV card sooner I guess...

wtf is Milk? 

UPDATE: nm lol


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 4, 2011)

Tehehe, :3 Don't judge! It was late


----------



## purecain (Aug 5, 2011)

just reinstalled bfbc2 and had a lot of fun on squad rush....
although in normal rush mode the game is completely unbalenced, compared with the BF3Alpha...(imo)
the snipers had me feeling frustrated in no time... i wont be playing rush mode again... thats for sure...


----------



## JC316 (Aug 5, 2011)

purecain said:


> just reinstalled bfbc2 and had a lot of fun on squad rush....
> although in normal rush mode the game is completely unbalenced, compared with the BF3Alpha...(imo)
> the snipers had me feeling frustrated in no time... i wont be playing rush mode again... thats for sure...



I pretty much just stick with squad deathmatch. Rush is annoying.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 5, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I pretty much just stick with squad deathmatch. Rush is annoying.



I pretty much only play conquest. I don't like rush at all.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I pretty much only play conquest. I don't like rush at all.



Me too !


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 8, 2011)

Alright I had an awesome game tonight, only failed to take ACE because everyone in the top spots was medic except me playing assualt

used the F2000 + M1911 + 40mm shotgun awesomely enough my Knife did alot of killing with 11 total knife to skull moments adding 2x TPU members to my list of tags all in all tonight was a blast, even if my team sucked more then a blonde bimbo trying to score a movie roll.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2011)

Come on ppl hope on kick some ass take some names.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

back to the red team again with my new xfx 6950 2gb no problems with the card expect bc2 locking up 5 to 10 mins of game play, the card and whole system is stock clocks, and i just got my psu rma with a new one any ideas?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 9, 2011)

if you have MSI afterburner, or Sapphire Trixx overclocking tools enables thats usually the problem. had to uninstall them but after that BC2 was rock stable.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 9, 2011)

Got an Ace tonight and of course didn't have fraps on. Hope that other TPU player saved it for me. 
Might of been Tango not sure. 16/6  Lots of repair points !


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> if you have MSI afterburner, or Sapphire Trixx overclocking tools enables thats usually the problem. had to uninstall them but after that BC2 was rock stable.



so far after playing bc2 without msi afterburner i had no lock ups longer then normal, but still locked 20mins later roughly, so yea will   Trixx and msi after burner and see how that goes, thanks for the help


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Got an Ace tonight and of course didn't have fraps on. Hope that other TPU player saved it for me.
> Might of been Tango not sure. 16/6  Lots of repair points !



i got the invite for bf3 alpha beta btw pay back is a bitch lol


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 9, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i got the invite for bf3 alpha beta btw pay back is a bitch lol



Was that you on Heavy Metal tonite ?


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Was that you on Heavy Metal tonite ?



could of been i crashed not long ago after upsetting to say to say the least


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2011)

I was on heavy metal tonight, was good times. Shot down choppers with the M136 AT4


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

your ok with that? map i cant stand it


----------



## Wile E (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Heavy Metal. I don't understand everyone's hatred of it.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I like Heavy Metal. I don't understand everyone's hatred of it.



It's too "slow", the team holding Bravo has too much of an advantage, leading the game to quickly stagnate into a 2:1 base contest, US team has advantage over Russian when it comes to AA (that fag VADS gun).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I like Heavy Metal. I don't understand everyone's hatred of it.



Too wide of a Map with Central based flags. They need to make maps that big 4 or 5 flags and stagger them down the map so people actually use the map.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 9, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I like Heavy Metal. I don't understand everyone's hatred of it.



Me either I like all the mechanized battling ! Great Tank and Chopper map.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 9, 2011)

I like it until it turns into a full on sniping match. Which is just plain stupid.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone want to play some bbc2? Add kevinheraiz on steam


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 10, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> I like it until it turns into a full on sniping match. Which is just plain stupid.


Yeah infantry can get daunting on it because of the wide open fields. I play it mainly for Tank battle's and if I get a good pilot I will gun and repair.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know, I rarely ever have issues on HM. I like to be a tank gunner tho.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 10, 2011)

I hate HM, u either snipe or tank.. other options = death


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm also OK with dying if my death buys a distraction for my team to kick ass. I don't mind being the decoy. I did have a good squad that I always played with tho. That might be the difference.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 10, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I'm also OK with dying if my death buys a distraction for my team to kick ass. I don't mind being the decoy. I did have a good squad that I always played with tho. That might be the difference.



I enjoy teamplay.. when im the guy who kills everyone


----------



## btarunr (Aug 10, 2011)

Heavy Metal would have been perfect if: 
Both teams had the same AA gun (like in Atacama Desert)
Alpha and Charlie had Bradley/BMTs instead of main-battle tanks 
There were a few quad-bikes


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 10, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Heavy Metal would have been perfect if:
> Both teams had the same AA gun (like in Atacama Desert)
> Alpha and Charlie had Bradley/BMTs instead of main-battle tanks
> There were a few quad-bikes


I like the CAV's. They are almost as fast as a quad and have grenade launchers. 
I had a sweet shot on one last night though. I was hitting a guy in a tank with RPG's 
so he bailed and jumped in one of those and came flying up the hilll at me to get a 
roadkill on me and head shot him dropping him right at my feet. I was like yeah MF 
should of stayed in your tank I was out of RPG's


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 10, 2011)

New Battlefield Blog Post:  Battlefield Boot Camp #2: All for One...



Spoiler



BY: seeson POSTED : Aug 10, 2011, 10:15AM

One of the greatest joys to be had in Battlefield is performing a surgical strike on an objective with your squad. It’s hardly an easy thing to do, but when you pull it off, it’s definitely one of the most gratifying experiences to be had online. However, to get that sort of skill, you first need a squad, and you’ll need to know how to coordinate with your teammates. Fortunately, Benjamin Sell of BrightHub.com put together a slick feature, explaining some great tactics to employ with your squad on the Battlefield.





Obviously, coordination and teamwork is a huge part to keep in mind while playing Battlefield online, and while that sounds like very generic advice, you’ll find the good stuff lies all in the details. This BrightHub article does far more than just spout out the obvious – it does quite a nice job explaining all the fine points to help you understand what needs to be done. It’s not just a matter of saying “work together” – anyone can do that. Rather, it’s the various explanations and scenarios with examples that help pull things together. Squad respawns, flanking tactics, communication, squad balance and so much more are all covered, and we can attest firsthand that many of these tips have definitely helped our skill. All of the advice found in BrightHub’s article can be made into good habits, and all it takes is a bit of practice.

Read the entire *Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Guide to Squad Tactics* at BrightHub.com!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

come on you pussies lets game


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 11, 2011)

im game, add me shibdib


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

were taking a break right now to eat but feel free to hop on TS3 in my sig the TPU TS3 needs some love and i personally hate gaming with a squad i cant communicate with so hop on and do it right lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

on ATI / AMD set render ahead to 1 On nvidia set it to 0

AMD cards cannot be set to Render Ahead 0 because it auto defaults to Render Ahead 3. because there drivers do not allow 0 so 1 is as low as you can go.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> on ATI / AMD set render ahead to 1 On nvidia set it to 0
> 
> AMD cards cannot be set to Render Ahead 0 because it auto defaults to Render Ahead 3. because there drivers do not allow 0 so 1 is as low as you can go.



Yeah I deleted that after I realized it was from page 511 or something. Sure he has figured it out by now or gave up I love the way this thread and Phenom II OCer club run neck and neck on posts.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 11, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I deleted that after I realized it was from page 511 or something. Sure he has figured it out by now or gave up I love the way this thread and Phenom II OCer club run neck and neck on posts.



I love how the black ops thread is nowhere to be found.

I'll be jumping in ts in a bit, need a snack


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I love how the black ops thread is nowhere to be found.
> 
> I'll be jumping in ts in a bit, need a snack



I love that as well, BF love is nice to see.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

well kicked some ass tonight raged a bit as usual but my Knife was felt sliding into an entire Clan Squad all of them got a good stabbing making me feel good.












on a surprise note i earned my first Ace in awhile that made me feel pretty damn good as well











Went Rambo with the F2000 + M93R


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2011)

GG's tonight guys. Hope to hit it up again tomorrow.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2011)

lol onemoar was 10/20 definitely not TPU material!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 11, 2011)

I joined TS as everyone was saying night  

I'll come carry the squad tommorow


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2011)

Easy Rhino said:


> lol onemoar was 10/20 definitely not TPU material!



lol. You think that's bad? I can go as low as .3 in some matches.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah, I jumped out early. problem was with my router (again). I'll be on tonight, hopefully for a lot longer.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 11, 2011)

The kept running away from me. I join and 2 rounds later, they would be on a new server without telling me.

Oh and I figured out my tilda key problem. If you have a IR device connected to your computer, it will disable ~ in some games for no reason. It has something to do with how Windows Media Center works with the remotes "Media Center" button. The fix is to unplug it when you get ready to game. *mumbles obscenities*


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

well sorry highway but shit servers are shit server and i know i wont stick around on them lol so i jumped ship others just agree and follow suit


----------



## Millennium (Aug 11, 2011)

Is this normal ?

Same crappy graphics card GTS 250 512mb overclocked on both setups.
Before I upgraded (from an i5 750 @ 4ghz) my framerates were pretty crappy. Had to run at 1280*whatever. 

Now I upgraded (2500k @ 4.5ghz) I get a near constant 60fps (vsync on) at 1600x900, dx9, pretty high settings.

To say I am pleased with my upgrade would be an understatement. Shocking such an old GPU can run BFBC2 so well 

I will be upgrading my GPU for BF3 though !


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 11, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Is this normal ?
> 
> Same crappy graphics card GTS 250 512mb overclocked on both setups.
> Before I upgraded (from an i5 750 @ 4ghz) my framerates were pretty crappy. Had to run at 1280*whatever.
> ...



Yeah if you like Nvidia they are running all kinds of sales on the GTX 400 series right now. 
Not sure if you can order from Newegg in the UK , but they have a bunch of refurbs for cheap.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

GPU helps in Battlefield but because of the frostbite 2 engine, CPU power matters more

example 2x 6970s on a Phenom II x4 average frame rate is 70fps-80fps
on a 2500k that jumps to 150fps + just from the better IPC and better performance per core

this has been proven time an again

Q9650 overclocked get 75 fps with a 5970 
a stock 2500k or 2600k gets 100fps on the dot

so a near 4ghz Q9650 is still 25% slower then a 2500k at stock overclocking said 2500k raises fps nearly linearly till you hit the GPU wall.



i say this based on a friends 8800gt + Athlon X2 5600+ DX9 mode averaged 23-25fps
switching to a I5 2400 jumped the frame rate up to 55-60fps avg thats a 100% increase in frame rate, from a CPU change, granted its a big change but on an ancient gpu no less


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting thing is when I leave HWiNFO running in the backgroud after a BFBC2 session I see max usage for all for cores 100%.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

indeed BC2 is the first game ive seen truly use a quad and then some its pretty god damn well multi threaded with dual core to quadcore offering  100% increase

a 3.6ghz Phenom II x2 vs 3.6ghz Phenom II x4 if i remember right was 39 vs 79 lol with the quad showing just why a 4 core cpu or more was really needed for great frame rates. the best GPUs in the world cant overcome a lack of CPU grunt in BC2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2011)

It's funny that I have heard a lot complain about dual core issues, but right at launch I was running an AII 240 @ 3.9ghz and 2x 5850's and had no issues running the game basically maxed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

its not so much theres a huige issue its the fact that in most situations a dual core will tank the frame rate when stressed,

example running across the desert in atacama not that stressfull

2 choppers duking it out while 4 tanks are fighting over B, with explosions and smoke going off guess what frame rate tanks hard,  thats were the problem is the frame drops are far far more frequent with a dual.

on a stable server i dont drop below 45fps  but if i disable 2 cores my minimum changed from 45 to 15, thats huge difference for a minimum frame rate.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 11, 2011)

I play with vsync on, all maxed out 32xCSAA, albeit on 1680x1050 and it seems that it never drops a frame below 59, the E8400 with a GTX275 FTW would struggle at the same res when mayhem breaks loose, especially in Panama Canal.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> its not so much theres a huige issue its the fact that in most situations a dual core will tank the frame rate when stressed,



Yes I noticed a huge improvement in min fps going from dual core to quad both at 4Ghz. It stopped stuttering on occasion as would happen when a lot of smoke and explosions plus NPCs in view.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2011)

I noticed an improvment going from a quad to a 6 core.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 11, 2011)

Big reason i love bc2 is my rig (not bad, but not one of those stupidly expensive builds either) runs this thing fine maxed at 1920x1080.


----------



## burtram (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't know about you guys, but lately I've fallen in love with the Thompson, that gun is a beast. I got my 7th gold star with it last night. It's my new alternate gun for the engineer and recon.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

F2000

and G3 with 4X on a low ping server the G3 is my favorite just 3-4 well timed shots and i get a kill.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 11, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> F2000
> 
> and G3 with 4X on a low ping server the G3 is my favorite just 3-4 well timed shots and i get a kill.



real men use g3 iron sights.

g3 was my favorite gun to pair with gustav when the game released.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 11, 2011)

fuck iron sights, i prefer the 4x i use it on everything even LMGs lol


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuck scopes, wasted slot, I would iron sight sniper rifles if I could


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2011)

Had some fun on a shitty server, bad hit detection but nothing a 30 rounds + 20 rounds + 40mm shotgun,


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 12, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Had some fun on a shitty server, bad hit detection but nothing a 30 rounds + 20 rounds + 40mm shotgun,
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559790739921229018/8EB4B69E3C346228948C47D3E016C4517940F579/
> 
> ...



Such cannot be. You do not stay on shitty servers. You leave remember.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 12, 2011)

it was shitty because they kick you if you do good,

server rules state, anyone with a High Kill Death will be kicked no excuses blah blah blah, i was kicked after every round and just rejoined to piss them off more.

and besides everyone on TPU knows full well that once i get pissed off im to stupid to leave a server i start charging headlong at ppl guns blazing trying to kill whomever is closest to me.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 12, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I noticed an improvment going from a quad to a 6 core.



Yeah so did I with the same card too, but went to 8 gigs of DDR3 vs 4 gigs of DDR2.I don't think the doubled amount helped as much as double speed. Bumped me up about 15 fps. Allowed me to max everything too.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 12, 2011)

im all by myself in the ts BC2 channel


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 12, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> im all by myself in the ts BC2 channel


Sorry man if knew earlier I'd hooked up. Played a couple rounds tonight. One HM and One LA. Man these GTX 400 series are pretty good cards. Glad I made that purchase. Less then $100 and gets great frame rates on BF. Never drops below 60 with fraps. Of course my Rez is 1366x 768. Plays really well though on my Budget gamer. It'll play BF 3 well enough as is at this Rez. Got the Hex core I don't even use any more. Thinking about swapping the 2 and play the Hex on the projector. I love this set up. It is like console , but all the eye candy and Mouse and keyboard. Huge Screen. Can't crank it to 1080P , but it looks great any way.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in ts now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay me.



Spoiler


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 12, 2011)

Horray!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 12, 2011)

burtram said:


> Don't know about you guys, but lately I've fallen in love with the Thompson, that gun is a beast. I got my 7th gold star with it last night. It's my new alternate gun for the engineer and recon.



Thats my recon weapon of choice right now, when I get tired of raping people with the svu or as an engi, I go all motion sensor beast mode with the tommy.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> fuck iron sights, i prefer the 4x i use it on everything even LMGs lol



I love picking off snipers with a M14 with 4x scope on Heavy Metal. Best part is when I pick off 2 or 3 before I get killed.


----------



## burtram (Aug 13, 2011)

well, just got my platinum for the Thompson, probably the fastest gun to plat so far.


----------



## MT Alex (Aug 13, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I love picking off snipers with a M14 with 4x scope on Heavy Metal. Best part is when I pick off 2 or 3 before I get killed.



I like the G3 for that same thing.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 13, 2011)

{TPU}Idaho


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

Seems clans are preparing for BF3 and dropping servers or something. Normal Mode conquest almost anytime I search I can't find crap. Right now, under 100 ping, there are 12 Normal Mode servers running 24/7 of one map with over 15/32 people, and there are 0 servers just running normal mode no 24/7. Starting to get find to even find a single server to play on.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Seems clans are preparing for BF3 and dropping servers or something. Normal Mode conquest almost anytime I search I can't find crap. Right now, under 100 ping, there are 12 Normal Mode servers running 24/7 of one map with over 15/32 people, and there are 0 servers just running normal mode no 24/7. Starting to get find to even find a single server to play on.



Time to retire with me and wait for Battlefield 3. I am playing some games I have not because of Bad Company 2 now, so join me.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Time to retire with me and wait for Battlefield 3. I am playing some games I have not because of Bad Company 2 now, so join me.



bah, said I would get lvl 50, and I am close.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 13, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Time to retire with me and wait for Battlefield 3. I am playing some games I have not because of Bad Company 2 now, so join me.



I get intimidated by my Steam library, too many good games, not enough time. I play a new one every now and then, but too much to chose from, lol. But I still need my BF fix, I play mmo's a lot, so I need to shoot people now and then.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 13, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I get intimidated by my Steam library, too many good games, not enough time. I play a new one every now and then, but too much to chose from, lol. But I still need my BF fix, I play mmo's a lot, so I need to shoot people now and then.



Well it is a lot easier when you stop Bad Company 2 and see how much time that frees up. Then when one of those great games frustrates you, get on BFBC2 and stab crazy like a serial killer to make yourself feel better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Well it is a lot easier when you stop Bad Company 2 and see how much time that frees up. Then when one of those great games frustrates you, get on BFBC2 and stab crazy like a serial killer to make yourself feel better.



It's true, nothing a good stabbing doesn't fix.


----------



## Millennium (Aug 14, 2011)

incase you miss this


----------



## Zen_ (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw crazyeyesreaper and cadaveca in a server last night...pretty sure that was you guys anyway


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2011)

Well my team was utter fucking crap but it was still pretty fun versing Brandon and Reayth.

















Something make Triptex happy


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Well my team was utter fucking crap but it was still pretty fun versing Brandon and Reayth.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559790739988410001/6D3EE251B50AC5176A50B86E8986E45B9CA6BE78/
> 
> ...



I heard you were camping like Yogi Bear.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2011)

nah Reayth is just mad his team had all the flags and i had no where to go, not my fault every 12-15 seconds he would run straight at me like michael jordan trying to dunk with his tongue hanging out while i filled him with 30 rounds from an F2000 on hardcore.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 16, 2011)

The F2000, VSS, and USAS-12 rule hardcore mode.

Damn, I guess it was me keeping Crazy down all this time.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 16, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> Yay me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GRATS! And when do you get the thompson? I'm only level 7 lol. I only play like 3 games a week or so.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a horrible time last night. I was getting insta killed when spawing. I had fun tho!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> nah Reayth is just mad his team had all the flags and i had no where to go, not my fault every 12-15 seconds he would run straight at me like michael jordan trying to dunk with his tongue hanging out while i filled him with 30 rounds from an F2000 on hardcore.



Difference is, Jordan would run straight down the lane, you would open fire, he would juke every single round, start the slam, he would juke your knife mid air, and put it in the basket. 



TheLaughingMan said:


> The F2000, VSS, and USAS-12 rule hardcore mode.
> 
> Damn, I guess it was me keeping Crazy down all this time.



I still like the F2000 and I never play HC, but sometimes it feels like I'm firing an angry dillinger so I put it away. But it just seems the spray pattern on it for me has always been very good, dead on accuracy.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The F2000, VSS, and USAS-12 rule hardcore mode.
> 
> Damn, I guess it was me keeping Crazy down all this time.



dosent matter how good my stats look in those screenshots im proud of them for kicking so much ass, but my team was still so much of an utter fail that Brandon and Reayth along with there team still beat us down by a 100 ticket spread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

I got so mad I resorted to CG


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 16, 2011)

lol its no big deal brandon i do that on occasion to, that or if i know someone is going to knife me and i have a rocket, ill blow myself up just to be a dink haha eitherway, your team as a whole beat us down pretty god damn hard.

as for kurgan and the juking, really? it didnt work so well for Tim Sad when i knifed him in the balls,

if you juke left to right and back again in order to make it to your target straight ahead, just have to fire down the center youll cross through the bullets and bite the dust. 

now if were talking about superman jumps, where you land on my skull and knife me thats a bit different i wouldnt see it coming


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 16, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> as for kurgan and the juking, really? it didnt work so well for Tim Sad when i knifed him in the balls,
> 
> if you juke left to right and back again in order to make it to your target straight ahead, just have to fire down the center youll cross through the bullets and bite the dust.
> 
> now if were talking about superman jumps, where you land on my skull and knife me thats a bit different i wouldnt see it coming



It was a joke, saying the true Jordan couldn't be touched. But if you try hard enough to knife anyone you will, it's breaking even or going positive on tags with them that really counts (if you are both going purely for knifes). You don't juke knifes, you side step them, and you can, got to side step and rotate and you can dodge a locked on knife, and as you do that, you do a non-lock knife swing in the direction that you just came from, and they die, makes so many people pissed.

And yes I do prefer the free fall knifing, why use a parachute when you can lock onto the skull and pull yourself down (hacks)?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 16, 2011)

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 17, 2011)

okay seems i need to clean out my friend list seems im wasting space having people on there that continuously quit whenever i join on them and move to a new server or stop playing period.

in all honesty why bug ppl of the clubhouse to be on your friends list if you wont complete a single round with most of us it kinda seems pointless and semi retarded.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> okay seems i need to clean out my friend list seems im wasting space having people on there that continuously quit whenever i join on them and move to a new server or stop playing period.
> 
> in all honesty why bug ppl of the clubhouse to be on your friends list if you wont complete a single round with most of us it kinda seems pointless and semi retarded.



Thats kinda the same reason I never finished the Recon list for the OP. Out of the 3 lists I did do, I rarely seen any of them even when the game was just released. Oh well, we have the group narrowed down to a good setup, good enough that even when we play without TS, we still seem to be reading each others minds for flanking and hitting flags.


----------



## burtram (Aug 17, 2011)

was on an empty server earlier with a friend dogfighting in the gunships in heavy metal, finally getting the hang of using kb/mouse to fly (though i still prefer bf2142 flight controls).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

burtram said:


> was on an empty server earlier with a friend dogfighting in the gunships in heavy metal, finally getting the hang of using kb/mouse to fly (though i still prefer bf2142 flight controls).



I never really took much chopper seat time as I knew better pilots, but I ended up being bored and just flying here and there. And after 500 hours of game play I think I have finally got it down pretty damn well, still a lot better than me, but I now can dodge rockets decently and move fast enough to not get traced so constantly.


----------



## Bow (Aug 17, 2011)

i have 446h 43m 17s into this game and I have to say its getting a little old


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 17, 2011)

Bow said:


> i have 446h 43m 17s into this game and I have to say its getting a little old



for those of us that have been playing since release, it should be getting old. with battlefield 3 only a couple of months away, we should be itching for a new game.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bow said:


> i have 446h 43m 17s into this game and I have to say its getting a little old



Well, it's only cost you about 11 cents an hour, pretty good investment I would say


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 17, 2011)

Had some good games with Erocker, Onemoar, TheMailman, Triptex, and Reayth today.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> okay seems i need to clean out my friend list seems im wasting space having people on there that continuously quit whenever i join on them and move to a new server or stop playing period.
> 
> in all honesty why bug ppl of the clubhouse to be on your friends list if you wont complete a single round with most of us it kinda seems pointless and semi retarded.



For the record.. ive posted my name ( shibdib ) a few times and never got friend requests </3 

Im on a few games a day and some late night fun most nights.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 17, 2011)

well i got room to add you so maybe try adding me,

names in the screenshots 

teamspeak info in my sig. i got 2 spots open from ppl that seem to quit anytime i join them


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 17, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> Had some good games with Erocker, Onemoar, TheMailman, Triptex, and Reayth today.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/559791378146211444/E66A4D0895EAE5BE67E4E8F09AAD05CC0AC92C2D/
> 
> ...



meh lol haven't faced me yet


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Aug 17, 2011)

is it cool to join


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Psh forgot my name after I owned up HM (which I dislike as a map)  Now time for a weeks vacation, will miss BC2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2011)

I played for a little bit but the server you guys were on was so laggy I would shoot a 40M nade and it took 5 seconds for the server to even register a death and the guy would be still running and shooting.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

All the spam spotting and huds in regular BC makes it suck for me. I do WAY better in hardcore.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All the spam spotting and huds in regular BC makes it suck for me. I do WAY better in hardcore.



I like hardcore for the smaller maps fine. For larger maps where everyone is a sniper, "non-harcore" mode is a great way to get some people to switch loadouts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> I like hardcore for the smaller maps fine. For larger maps where everyone is a sniper, "non-harcore" mode is a great way to get some people to switch loadouts.



You need more mustache.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 17, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You need more mustache.



Bow to the mighty power of Rollie's Stach!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 17, 2011)

BOW DOWN! to the bro stach


----------



## Zen_ (Aug 18, 2011)

The MG36, M1911, body armor and med pack upgrade is my new favorite overpowered kit. I kinda forgot how much less you die from explosives spam using body armor, which is offset by LMG's high magazine capacity.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> BOOM HEADSHOT!



I think he sold his computer for cocaine


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think he sold his computer for cocaine



I think his computer is cocaine and the PC in the video is broke. The game, was all in his head.


----------



## Boneface (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to love my clan! Because i reached 50 in BC2 the other day and am the only one in clan to do it, they gave me a free preordered copy of BF3 lol


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 18, 2011)

time to kick ass and chew gum but im all outta gum


----------



## burtram (Aug 18, 2011)

Got a couple games with you guys tonight, though I got stuck in real crappy squads each round, oh well. Then my internet was lagging me up again so I just quit for the night.


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeeeeeeeep Waaaarrrrss!


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 18, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> Jeeeeeeeep Waaaarrrrss!



Ok, mine is the white one you first see in the video 
Best part is 2.09 into the vid when my son's starts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfWthUEQ8gY&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeeeeeeeeeep Whoooooooooooressssssss


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 19, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeep Whoooooooooooressssssss


Those and Computers


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 19, 2011)

well im happy finally managed to break 1000 Dog Tags. tonight, overall not bad.


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 19, 2011)

Guys, please help. Every time I finish gaming on server and want to connect to another, it just can't load any servers. First search is fine, but after that, nothing, I can wait all day but nothing. I have to exit and run game again. So f*cking annoying 
I have updated punkbuster yesterday because of error messages I got and kicking from servers saying "time out updating PB"


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys, please help. Every time I finish gaming on server and want to connect to another, it just can't load any servers. First search is fine, but after that, nothing, I can wait all day but nothing. I have to exit and run game again. So f*cking annoying
> I have updated punkbuster yesterday because of error messages I got and kicking from servers saying "time out updating PB"



packet loss maybe, could be a network/firewall issue?


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 19, 2011)

Didnt had this problem before upgrade, and Ive only changed CPU,MB and RAM.
Ive already turned Windows FW off, router is working well and wasnt changed..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 20, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Didnt had this problem before upgrade, and Ive only changed CPU,MB and RAM.
> Ive already turned Windows FW off, router is working well and wasnt changed..



did you reinstall windows after that upgrade?


----------



## burtram (Aug 21, 2011)

well, I had like, four or so good maps with Haru, then my ISP took a dump as usual, and I got the boot over and over, then the net dropped partly and I'd have to re-login... I really hate Time Warner... and it just sucks I am stuck with them here.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah, not even trying.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2011)

Why do you have a map, crosshairs and ammo counter?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 21, 2011)

Alittle gaming tonight


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Why do you have a map, crosshairs and ammo counter?



cause hardcore is dumb.


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Been playing again recently and finally got a set of gold dogtags woot woot


----------



## Wile E (Aug 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> cause hardcore is dumb.



And non-hardcore is weak.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 21, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110820/Capture004.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110820/Capture005.jpg
> 
> yeah, not even trying.



lol, reminds me of the other night when I was playing. Guy parked the Apache on the side of the broken ship on Atacama Desert and some how got it to stay there not even trying. It was quite impressive but I was laughing pretty hard.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 21, 2011)

Wile E said:


> And non-hardcore is weak.



I don't mind no 3d spotting, no crosshairs, or hardcore damage; but no mini-map is unacceptable. makes being recon useless (not sniper, but recon) and medic a pain.



mastrdrver said:


> lol, reminds me of the other night when I was playing. Guy parked the Apache on the side of the broken ship on Atacama Desert and some how got it to stay there not even trying. It was quite impressive but I was laughing pretty hard.



I was actually just trying to land on a guy, wasn't even in the chopper when it hit the building. looked up after killing his squadmates, and the chopper was still there.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2011)

Im getting connection errors right now, i cant log in and neither can my cousin.
Ah thats me in, dunno what was the problem.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 22, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> I don't mind no 3d spotting, no crosshairs, or hardcore damage; but no mini-map is unacceptable. makes being recon useless (not sniper, but recon) and medic a pain.



Recon still works. You may not have a minimap but just bring up the map with 'm' after you throw a motion mine, or if you are looking for downed teammates as medic.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 22, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Recon still works. You may not have a minimap but just bring up the map with 'm' after you throw a motion mine, or if you are looking for downed teammates as medic.



that's laughable. why should those two classes have their team play elements nerfed? it detracts from the game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess. It works though. I've never liked vanilla mode, I really really detest the minimap and spotting and all that noise. Personally, I think that detracts from the experience. I like it better when I have to actually bring up the map.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wile E said:


> And non-hardcore is weak.



They like vanilla because they can spam the spot button and use it as a wall hack. Its cheap and thats why I play hardcore only. It takes real skill.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They like vanilla because they can spam the spot button and use it as a wall hack. Its cheap and thats why I play hardcore only. It takes real skill.



Really fella's this is the clubhouse. You are now talking smack about the other members who for reasons of their own prefer to play it that way. I have no idea what spamming the spot button means or how to wall hack so maybe for some , but not all. Don't make me repeat Rodney King.  oop's sorry !


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It takes real skill.



Indeed! It's unfortunate you don't have any.


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They like vanilla because they can spam the spot button and use it as a wall hack. Its cheap and thats why I play hardcore only. It takes real skill.



not gonna lie, spotting causes a lot of BS, and spamming it does become a habit. but when there's that one sniper that nobody will shoot at, a big orange triangle does the trick.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Really fella's this is the clubhouse. You are now talking smack about the other members who for reasons of their own prefer to play it that way. I have no idea what spamming the spot button means or how to wall hack so maybe for some , but not all. Don't make me repeat Rodney King.  oop's sorry !


 I don't discriminate. I talk shit smack to everyone equally.



erocker said:


> Indeed! It's unfortunate you don't have any.



I tend to be the server bitch yes. But at least on hardcore no one can spam spot the rape.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2011)

HAHA yea the spam q does get annoying. I do prefer hardcore as well


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2011)

last i checked i actually score better and have a higher K/D in hardcore the problem i have with hardcore is the number of Snipers increases as well as the number of shotgun slug snipers who camp in one spot because theres no kill cam etc, Maybe the Hardcore servers im on suck but most of them turn into camp fests.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2011)

I have noticed that when a team is getting rail roaded like britney spears at a hair salon, then they start snipe/camping


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 22, 2011)

Battlefield: BC2 PC players check out the following maintenance announcement for this Tuesday:  http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7487119.page



> There will be a maintenance to re-org the BFBC2 PC stats database this Tuesday as follows:
> 
> CM 112828@ 08/23/2011 2 AM PST (9AM GMT / 11 AM CET).
> 
> The work will take 3hrs and BFBC2 PC will be down for the duration.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> last i checked i actually score better and have a higher K/D in hardcore the problem i have with hardcore is the number of Snipers increases as well as the number of shotgun slug snipers who camp in one spot because theres no kill cam etc, Maybe the Hardcore servers im on suck but most of them turn into camp fests.



Whatever you gotta tell yourself......spam spotter.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whatever you gotta tell yourself......spam spotter.



QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ! I love the Q key. I applaud DICE for making a key that is barely ever used and making good use of it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> QQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQQ! I love the Q key. I applaud DICE for making a key that is barely ever used and making good use of it.



I bet you have it taped down noob!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2011)

hmm well its official BC2 Phenom II with 1 6970 i get 50-60 fps with 2 6970s i get 80fps

4.4ghz 2500k i get 90fps with a single 6970 and havent tested xfire yet. but suffice to say in the game i play the most an Intel Chip made a massive impact.


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm well its official BC2 Phenom II with 1 6970 i get 50-60 fps with 2 6970s i get 80fps
> 
> 4.4ghz 2500k i get 90fps with a single 6970 and havent tested xfire yet. but suffice to say in the game i play the most an Intel Chip made a massive impact.



With am OC'd x6 it's in the 70's with 1 card about 120fps with two. I'm getting around 150fps avg. with a 2500k and two unlocked 6950's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2011)

I noticed a big jump in FPS when I went from 965BE to I7 920 (stock). the FPS increase was from 20-30FPS in some games


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2011)

Phenom II 965BE 3.8ghz 

Single GPU 60fps
Dual GPU 80fps

I5 2500k 4.4ghz

Single GPU 90fps
Dual GPU 170fps


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 22, 2011)

This is in multiplayer or in single?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2011)

multiplayer


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm well its official BC2 Phenom II with 1 6970 i get 50-60 fps with 2 6970s i get 80fps
> 
> 4.4ghz 2500k i get 90fps with a single 6970 and havent tested xfire yet. but suffice to say in the game i play the most an Intel Chip made a massive impact.



O_O What settings are you running it at? I have it on high with 8xAA and I have 80fps avg with single 5770 and PII 925 at 3.2ghz


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 22, 2011)

all settings turned on AA at 4xAA as sometimes 8xAA will not apply in game aka its selected in the options but 0 AA is applied ive noticed 4xAA seems to have this happen much less often, 

and i run 1920x1200

most of the problems stem from Phenom II's lackluster memory controller more memory bandwidth better crossfire X results, and better results period on high end gpus

DDR3 1333mhz  7 7 7 21 1T with NB at 2600 my Phenom II did avg 9-10gb/s memory performance read write and copy of course all different but combined thats what they came out do,

the 2500k offers at 1333 around 19gb/s  at 1867 9 10 9 28 1T i now get 23-24gb/s memory bandwidth a near 150% increase which when looking at the performance jump it kind of explains why theres such a huge jump.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 22, 2011)

I think its out resolution difference, I run at 1360x 768


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

hey guys check out the Config Utility I created for BF bad company 2 here!  Let me know what you think?


----------



## Black Haru (Aug 23, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think its out resolution difference, I run at 1360x 768



yeah, put it above 1080p and you'll see a large drop.

Crazy what kind of performance are you getting with everything maxed?


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> hey guys check out the Config Utility I created for BF bad company 2 here!  Let me know what you think?



Looks pretty decent. 

Here's what I'm using currently

The best feature is the ability to disable negative acceleration and fine tune the mouse settings per Foot/Vehicle/Chopper/Free View seperately.

Other good features is the Restore to Defaults button, the fact it has a few more features, and the overall clean and well organised interface.


Perhaps you could *ahem* borrow a few ideas?

What I like about yours is the ability to see the settings.ini directly inside the program and (I assume) see/make changes directly. What I don't like about yours is the picture in the background makes it a bit too busy IMHO. The graphics tab, with the picture minus the tank and more off to one side looks better in my opinion. What I'd like to see, personally, (if you haven't already) is that when you select an option or change an option, it should highlight that line in the settings.ini window, so you can flip pages and see how your changes are applied directly.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 23, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> yeah, put it above 1080p and you'll see a large drop.
> 
> Crazy what kind of performance are you getting with everything maxed?



1920x1200 8xAA bloom on hbao on everything maxed i get 150-160 avg bloom off 4xAA i get 170


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

Whew I wish. I get 100% playable frames maxed out at 1920x1080, but I'm so CPU bottlenecked that enabling crossfire gives me *zero* FPS increase. Good thing I bought the cards for folding and not gaming (primarily)


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 23, 2011)

please tell me you mean bitcoins because F@H on ati sucks well... not as bad as it use to be but its still shitty. not knocking you for folding i hit 100k points running a 4870x2


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 23, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Looks pretty decent.
> 
> Here's what I'm using currently
> 
> ...



Thanks! Those settings are in a different ini file. I will start adding those features to my utility soon. I just want to work out any problems with the first ini file before moving forward with more features.  As for reset setting, my utility gives you the ability to backup your original file and restore it and any time.  Thanks for the input!  Hopefully I'll be adding new features daily.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Whew I wish. I get 100% playable frames maxed out at 1920x1080, but I'm so CPU bottlenecked that enabling crossfire gives me *zero* FPS increase. Good thing I bought the cards for folding and not gaming (primarily)



I don't know why you wouldn't. Mine are maxed out and I don't even have any OC going.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 23, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> please tell me you mean bitcoins because F@H on ati sucks well... not as bad as it use to be but its still shitty. not knocking you for folding i hit 100k points running a 4870x2


Yeah it's FAH. I bought my 5850 to game, and I bought the 5870 with the idea that I'd run FAH and crossfire, and if it was more trouble than it was worth for gaming, I'd just run FAH on the 50 and game on the 70. FAH runs 100% on GPU2 at all times whether I'm gaming or not,  I pause the GPU1 and SMP cores when I'm gaming. Essentially I'm gaming with a 5870 and a Tri-core while a 5850 and single core runs FAH. (except for BFBC2 where it seems I need all the CPU I can get, so I pause it all.) I'm running the newest revision   of the V7 beta, they are starting to roll out the new OpenCL cores to people using ATi hardware and the V7 client, with BIGADV flags soon. I haven't heard much more about it. We'll see I guess  

What kind of PPD per core on that 4870x2, on what version of the client, were you getting on ATi? You said you hit 100K using 4870x2 you didn't say what per day...



Mindweaver said:


> Thanks! Those settings are in a different ini file. I will start adding those features to my utility soon. I just want to work out any problems with the first ini file before moving forward with more features.  As for reset setting, my utility gives you the ability to backup your original file and restore it and any time.  Thanks for the input!  Hopefully I'll be adding new features daily.



Yup, I know they're in a different INI, I just wasn't sure if you were aware of them or not. The difference between the EM configurator's reset to defaults and your backup, is that the EM keeps both the defaults and a backup seperately, so you can make a backup of your current settings before you make a change to compare the differences, and still have the ability to reset to default OR the backup even if the backup you made isn't a backup of default settings.

Good to know you plan to keep working on it. I think the EM configurator has pretty much stagnated... It can be a lot of fun, too. I miss coding. Not that I ever really did much, two high-school VB classes... and they changed the curriculum between CS20 and CS30 so the first half of CS30 I just re-handed in all the assignments I had from CS20 



TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't. Mine are maxed out and I don't even have any OC going.



O RLY? hrm. Maybe I've still got that driver bug I thought I squashed.  What FPS you getting?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just played a round, did great, but it gets old having your entire team under 1.0, I think I capped every flag that round, sadly we barely lost.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2011)

yea i know the feelin kurgan seems every server im on is the same way,  my team always sucks its why there was a spot open lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> O RLY? hrm. Maybe I've still got that driver bug I thought I squashed.  What FPS you getting?



The very lowest I drop to is about 50 fps anymore.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i know the feelin kurgan seems every server im on is the same way,  my team always sucks its why there was a spot open lol



We need to get a bunch of TPU folks on tonight. Anyone down? Good time to do it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> We need to get a bunch of TPU folks on tonight. Anyone down? Good time to do it?



Wish I could, I got to get some sleep before work :/


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Yeah it's FAH. I bought my 5850 to game, and I bought the 5870 with the idea that I'd run FAH and crossfire, and if it was more trouble than it was worth for gaming, I'd just run FAH on the 50 and game on the 70. FAH runs 100% on GPU2 at all times whether I'm gaming or not,  I pause the GPU1 and SMP cores when I'm gaming. Essentially I'm gaming with a 5870 and a Tri-core while a 5850 and single core runs FAH. (except for BFBC2 where it seems I need all the CPU I can get, so I pause it all.) I'm running the newest revision   of the V7 beta, they are starting to roll out the new OpenCL cores to people using ATi hardware and the V7 client, with BIGADV flags soon. I haven't heard much more about it. We'll see I guess
> 
> What kind of PPD per core on that 4870x2, on what version of the client, were you getting on ATi? You said you hit 100K using 4870x2 you didn't say what per day...



not sure what i got PPD wise it was over 2 years ago


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 25, 2011)

erocker said:


> We need to get a bunch of TPU folks on tonight. Anyone down? Good time to do it?



Around 8 CST?


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 25, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> The very lowest I drop to is about 50 fps anymore.


Yeah sounds about right. Makes me feel better, I guess BFBC2 just isn't stressful enough on the GPU for CFX to do anything. I'm about that (~48 and up) unless I'm messing about with PlayClaw. It'll drop me to 30 flat if I'm recording. I might actually buy it when v3 comes out, as far as I know it's the only program that can overlay for TS/Ventrilo without eventually getting PB kicked. The vid recording works O.K. but I really need Raid 0 for it, my Raid 5 box is very close but just doesn't quite keep up. </random babbling>



erocker said:


> We need to get a bunch of TPU folks on tonight. Anyone down? Good time to do it?



Any time, man. You have me on steam, so give me a shout whenever you want to start. We're not on each others lists in-game though, so it might be interesting trying to get together. Anybody here can feel free to add me if they want another TPUer to play with. Name's same as here.



crazyeyesreaper said:


> not sure what i got PPD wise it was over 2 years ago



Fair enough. I'm getting about 8.3k-8.5k PPD per card on my 58XX cards. Any idea how that stacks up against a comparable NV card?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2011)

i think an 8800gt will do close to 5000 ppd

GTS 450 will do 8000 PPD
GTX 460 768mb will do 11000 PPD

on nvidia workloads with F@H the 450s overclocked can hit over 12k -15k PPD

now that i think about it my old 4870x2 got around 1400 PPD per GPU so 2800PPD on a 4870x2 back in the day

but yea Nvidia dominates Folding @ Home

AMD / ATI dominates with BitCoins.


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, I figured as much. I guess I'll see how it does whenever the OCL based cores come out. 

I'll also see how far I can clock these bad boys once I get them under water. Waiting on a diagnostic card for the lappy that ASUS failed to put a GPU fan in. HRM... wonder why there's no video output


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 26, 2011)

Bueller?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 26, 2011)

I still remember how this game works.


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys, is there any solution for huge frame drops? Only when there's explosion or smoke. I normally have like 80FPS in average, but then, when something explodes or smoke appears, I got lees then 20,10, and it's unplayable for some time, and that of course means I get killed...

Btw, here are few of my games http://imgur.com/a/8Nnb9


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 26, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys, is there any solution for huge frame drops? Only when there's explosion or smoke. I normally have like 80FPS in average, but then, when something explodes or smoke appears, I got lees then 20,10, and it's unplayable for some time, and that of course means I get killed...
> 
> Btw, here are few of my games http://imgur.com/a/8Nnb9



Get a new card would help a lot. A 5770 would work great with your spec's.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys, is there any solution for huge frame drops? Only when there's explosion or smoke. I normally have like 80FPS in average, but then, when something explodes or smoke appears, I got lees then 20,10, and it's unplayable for some time, and that of course means I get killed...
> 
> Btw, here are few of my games http://imgur.com/a/8Nnb9



80FPS seems awfully high for a 4670, what settings are you running?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 26, 2011)

I finally found a happy medium between full hardcore and normal. I need my hud and such but I want the damage increase. So the silver hardcore is perfect to me :3


----------



## blue.dot (Aug 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 80FPS seems awfully high for a 4670, what settings are you running?



Ok I have overshot it little, 60FPS in average, but 80 isn't problem (and I'm not looking at ground)
http://i.imgur.com/1oHoH.png


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Seems about right for those settings, smoke is an FPS killer though, though with DX9 and that low of a res, I'm surprised it would kill your FPS that badly.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 26, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Guys, is there any solution for huge frame drops? Only when there's explosion or smoke. I normally have like 80FPS in average, but then, when something explodes or smoke appears, I got lees then 20,10, and it's unplayable for some time, and that of course means I get killed...
> 
> Btw, here are few of my games http://imgur.com/a/8Nnb9



With your system configuration, the GPU cannot keep up with the CPU's Havok physics calculations. A more powerful card should help rendering not fall behind so Crazyeyesreaper is right.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2011)

blue> pickup a cheap evga Bstock GTX 460 and be done with it. hell my 460SE with the less cuda cores even ran this game on high setting no haob


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 26, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> blue> pickup a cheap evga Bstock GTX 460 and be done with it. hell my 460SE with the less cuda cores even ran this game on high setting no haob



Yep, I got the same card for $95 and run everything on high at 1366x768 aka 1080i and it hauls butt. I am extremely happy with the purchase. I had driver conflicts at first because of the prior AMD cards, but after a sweep all was good. I have it overclocked and getting about 120 gb of bandwidth and not a hiccup at all.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Aug 26, 2011)

My GPU upgrade to from 5850 to 6850 crossfire definitely helped min fps issues like with smoke but the main solution for such was going from dual to quad cpu (same clock speed).


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 26, 2011)

Well BFBC2 clubhouse Eastcoasters stay safe this weekend. 
I hope Irene isn't as big a bitch as Gloria was.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

BFBC2 Client R11 Beta Patch (795745)



> MikaelKalms, DICE, Posted Yesterday, 12:00 PM
> Subj:  Client R11 Beta Patch (795745)
> 
> *What's this? *
> ...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2011)

PLayed some good rounds























> TPU members take the top 2 spots on both teams for a top 4 finish


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like I missed out, just got off work.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 27, 2011)

not half bad for a guy with a broken hand


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 27, 2011)

Fun times.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 28, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> http://i786.photobucket.com/albums/yy142/blu3flannel/BFBC2Game2011-08-2703-06-49-19.jpg
> 
> Fun times.



How you doing with the storm ? Virginia looked beat up today !


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 28, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> How you doing with the storm ? Virginia looked beat up today !


We had some mild winds, nothing serious. Nothing past 30mph.


----------



## boise49ers (Aug 29, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> We had some mild winds, nothing serious. Nothing past 30mph.



Sounds like Crazy may have had to head for higher ground.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 1, 2011)

Is or has anyone started having their games freeze and loops sound after a few rds? Started happening to me out of the blue, thought it was OC dropped to stock and it still does it, tried without SC and used onboard, still does it, reformatted, guess what! still does it lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2011)

disable windows page file,  then re enable it then get back to me  

and before anyone asks why just fucking do it and report back with your findings.

if the above dosent work re seat the gpus in the PCIE slots


----------



## Boneface (Sep 1, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> disable windows page file,  then re enable it then get back to me
> 
> and before anyone asks why just fucking do it and report back with your findings.
> 
> if the above dosent work re seat the gpus in the PCIE slots



Tried it but didnt work, still freeze/lockup! thanks anyway.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 1, 2011)

you running MSI afterburner / Sapphire Trixx at all? if so uninstall them.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 2, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> you running MSI afterburner / Sapphire Trixx at all? if so uninstall them.



Afterburner doesnt have an impact on my game. Never locks up or freezes.

@ boneface. Have you tried returning to stock clocks?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 2, 2011)

So today I unlocked the xmb prototype, I went 24 and 7 that game... I know know why so many people use it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 2, 2011)

TRIPTEX_CAN said:


> Afterburner doesnt have an impact on my game. Never locks up or freezes.



and yet 6-7 ppl in this clubhouse had lockups and freezes with msi or trixx including myself removing it = game was stable again, go figure, lol every machines different but more often then not apparently with AMD gpus a corrupted page file caused by a crash or msi afterburner / sapphire trixx are the main culprits with issues in BC2.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 2, 2011)

Thing is i use afterburner all the time, have for at least a yr, BC2 only started doing this yesterday. And yes tried stock.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 2, 2011)

Off topic ! So that machine I have listed on my signature I just got the processor for to finish it. EBAY ! Bent pins :  /  I may just get a 2.8 for it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 2, 2011)

well i say this because when BC2 first came out msi afterburner worked fine on my 5850s i was able to do 1000 core in xfire without any issue, switched to 6970s reinstalled drivers and afterburner and it was never stable in BC2 after that, but every other game period ran fine with MSI afterburner, removing the tool fixed all my problems in BC2, at that time i was only using afterburner for fan profiles, same goes for Sapphire Trixx it still caused issues. Just throwing out solutions ive found to the same problem your experiencing


----------



## burtram (Sep 2, 2011)

I was having issues that started up about a week or so ago. Game would run fine, but then when I stopped, I would get artifacts on screen, mostly in 3d stuff, some on the desktop and some in the borders of the windows of applications. After a bit of pattern recognition, I figured it was my aging 550W power supply (had it for five years). Got a new Anted 750W high current gamer PSU and so far, not only has my PC corner of the room cooler, I've had no more artifacts or slowdowns.

Though, my onboard sound still gets a bit glitchy when it gets hot in battlefield (only BF too), when in vehicles and driving through water or colliding into things, it sounds like a machinegun of breaking glass. I had stuck a heatsink on the sound chip, which stopped the crashes and lockups, but it still does the breaking glass thing on occasion.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

Boneface said:


> Is or has anyone started having their games freeze and loops sound after a few rds? Started happening to me out of the blue, thought it was OC dropped to stock and it still does it, tried without SC and used onboard, still does it, reformatted, guess what! still does it lol.



your systems just going unstable. if its happening at stock (BIOS defaults) then i'd be looking at your ram, mess around with its timings/voltages. its about the only part to a system that 'defaults' doesnt mean 'stock' so its a common culprit for this kinda thing.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 2, 2011)

LOL turns out it was afterburner. Playing fine so far, let you know if it changes, thanks again


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2011)

well there ya go.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 2, 2011)

see everyone always tells me im full of shit they remove MSI afterburner and tada it works again, i wonder how long till the answer actually gets some credit lol


----------



## Boneface (Sep 2, 2011)

Just finished playing and all was good, thanks again!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks. On TPU, its a button.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm goin in...


----------



## Black Haru (Sep 2, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Thanks. On TPU, its a button.



sig quoted.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 2, 2011)

Trying to watch football and play is impossible  when 
game my game is over Ill be Heavy Metal. Got a 4 day 
weekend and my BSU Broncos are playing this weekend.
Party is at my house and 1000 other houses in Boise.
SF game tonight.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Anyone else not able to login?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a word of advice, never play on the Lucky Killers Clan server. I was banned from there last week after I killed a moderator who was crouching reloading his rocket launcher as I was running right at him. I appealed the ban and they lifted it and I said their moderation was shoddy. Then today me and a friend are playing there once again, he knifes 2 people in a row (one of them being a different mod), he instantly gets kicked from the server for it. Apparently killing their mods is a kickable/bannable offense.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just a word of advice, never play on the Lucky Killers Clan server. I was banned from there last week after I killed a moderator who was crouching reloading his rocket launcher as I was running right at him. I appealed the ban and they lifted it and I said their moderation was shoddy. Then today me and a friend are playing there once again, he knifes 2 people in a row (one of them being a different mod), he instantly gets kicked from the server for it. Apparently killing their mods is a kickable/bannable offense.




Yeah, it's like when you were little and you found your friend too fast in hide and go seek and then he gets mad and says you peaked. Just go on a different server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Yeah, it's like when you were little and you found your friend too fast in hide and go seek and then he gets mad and says you peaked. Just go on a different server.



I usually play at 4am, server lists aren't as plentiful at those times. Most Core BC2 Conquest servers run 24/7 of one map or another, or only allow low ranks in. After you weed those out, theres 2 - 3 Conq servers to play on.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 4, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Just a word of advice, never play on the Lucky Killers Clan server. I was banned from there last week after I killed a moderator who was crouching reloading his rocket launcher as I was running right at him. I appealed the ban and they lifted it and I said their moderation was shoddy. Then today me and a friend are playing there once again, he knifes 2 people in a row (one of them being a different mod), he instantly gets kicked from the server for it. Apparently killing their mods is a kickable/bannable offense.



What sore loser pieces of shit.

I think I may join just to talk smack re. this til they ban me too.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> What sore loser pieces of shit.
> 
> I think I may join just to talk smack re. this til they ban me too.



Yeah, this kind of moderating is getting more common these days sadly, makes me wish we had a server again.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 5, 2011)

I find I can't move the mouse smoothly when I play this game. It's like the crosshair jumps from pixels when I'm trying to move slowly. It's really annoying.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2011)

casual swift said:


> I find I can't move the mouse smoothly when I play this game. It's like the crosshair jumps from pixels when I'm trying to move slowly. It's really annoying.


Lay off the ghanja


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

casual swift said:


> I find I can't move the mouse smoothly when I play this game. It's like the crosshair jumps from pixels when I'm trying to move slowly. It's really annoying.



I had that problem when I started too, just play a bit more, you'll get the hang of it. And I don't know how you play conquest it lasts soo long and it's all snipers.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I had that problem when I started too, just play a bit more, you'll get the hang of it. And I don't know how you play conquest it lasts soo long and it's all snipers.



Don't play 1000 ticket servers. As far as Snipers, I don't notice many, just keep capping flags and moving, the only time I notice snipers is if I am sitting there trying to be one myself. Rush is much worse, all people do is sit and camp in the same spot, and since both teams know exactly where the enemy comes from, it just doesn't feel very dynamic.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Don't play 1000 ticket servers. As far as Snipers, I don't notice many, just keep capping flags and moving, the only time I notice snipers is if I am sitting there trying to be one myself. Rush is much worse, all people do is sit and camp in the same spot, and since both teams know exactly where the enemy comes from, it just doesn't feel very dynamic.



I think I was playing 500ticket if that's a thing.. I usually look at the score like 10mins later going "HOW LONG WILL THIS TAKE?!" and theres 300 tickets left... The server I play in doesn't have many snipers... There are 1 or 2, but you can kill em pree easily.. Last time I played conquest It was in that giant map with teh windmills(I forget the name, either because it's 2am, or because I was just so mad I blocked it out of my memory) and I would spawn in start shooting at the random guy in our base, the snipers see me, then I get killed... Snipers in that game annoy me 10000x than any other game...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Lay off the ghanja



Trust me, that's not the problem. 

I wiped my machine yesterday as it was overdue and BF3 is coming. So far have only reinstalled BC2 but man oh man is it running perfectly now. Texture flash is gone, no black screen flicker as yet and even the sound is fuller and better (though it's possible I had it on Medium in the config; manually changed new one to High yesterday).


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I think I was playing 500ticket if that's a thing.. I usually look at the score like 10mins later going "HOW LONG WILL THIS TAKE?!" and theres 300 tickets left... The server I play in doesn't have many snipers... There are 1 or 2, but you can kill em pree easily.. Last time I played conquest It was in that giant map with teh windmills(I forget the name, either because it's 2am, or because I was just so mad I blocked it out of my memory) and I would spawn in start shooting at the random guy in our base, the snipers see me, then I get killed... Snipers in that game annoy me 10000x than any other game...



500 is where maps start to get a bit long, but if you go on a rampage you can end them quickly. Look for a 300 - 400 ticket server. I play Conquest because of how dynamic it is, it isn't just "I'm at crates, enemys are coming from the North, I know this because the map prevents them from coming from anywhere else". Conquest I could be at B, heading to A, but an enemy has flanked us and taken C, then now have A and C and we are sandwiched at B, I have to survey my team and make a choice on where to head. And I like that scenario, I like being where I am not expected to be, I'm not the quickest draw, but mind games are my thing, and playing Rush just doesn't allow me to play those games.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> 500 is where maps start to get a bit long, but if you go on a rampage you can end them quickly. Look for a 300 - 400 ticket server. I play Conquest because of how dynamic it is, it isn't just "I'm at crates, enemys are coming from the North, I know this because the map prevents them from coming from anywhere else". Conquest I could be at B, heading to A, but an enemy has flanked us and taken C, then now have A and C and we are sandwiched at B, I have to survey my team and make a choice on where to head. And I like that scenario, I like being where I am not expected to be, I'm not the quickest draw, but mind games are my thing, and playing Rush just doesn't allow me to play those games.


Yeah I come across a 2000 ticket server last night and thinking to myself who can sit in front of their computer that long to finish that ? Heck I have a hard time finishing out a 300 ticket server.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I come across a 2000 ticket server last night and thinking to myself who can sit in front of their computer that long to finish that ? Heck I have a hard time finishing out a 300 ticket server.



You need to find the 4000 ticket Heavy Metal server, like a real war, need to start taking sleeping shifts.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 6, 2011)

"My fiance bought a purse, I said "Don't you have a purse that looks just like that?" She said "Don't you have a Call of Duty game that looks just like that."


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 6, 2011)

IM SERIOUSLY PISSED GAIS!

I just opened a brand new box of nutty buddys and there was only 4 instead of 8 as advertised... WTF Quality Control!!!


----------



## casual swift (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I had that problem when I started too, just play a bit more, you'll get the hang of it. And I don't know how you play conquest it lasts soo long and it's all snipers.



Yeah I'm getting used to it. I was just wondering if there was a problem with my settings or with my mouse.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 7, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> "My fiance bought a purse, I said "Don't you have a purse that looks just like that?" She said "Don't you have a Call of Duty game that looks just like that."


That is classic. Funny thing is my son checked out footage of MW3 and said it looks just like MW2. Sounds like she nailed it. I haven't watched 5 seconds of MW3 footage, don't plan on it either.


casual swift said:


> Yeah I'm getting used to it. I was just wondering if there was a problem with my settings or with my mouse.



A good 5 button laser mouse isn't very expensive and works great. No need for $100 one that I see. My biggest problem is my own reaction time and being blind as a bat.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 9, 2011)

I need some organized people to get on my friends list. I'll be on tonight feel free to add me. 

steam id: casual_swift
Solider Name - Jetasis


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Sep 12, 2011)

Played several games last night. Wrigleyvillain joined in...to bad when you joined the sides were really weighted. If you had waited 1 more game to Harvest Day it shuffled everyone and I would have joined you in a squad.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Last 3 or 4 days every server I have joined has been lop sided as well Zim. I counted 7 servers in a row that I joined 1 day that when I entered my team had 0 flags, just got sick of that. Server lists are dwindling, BF3 is soon.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 12, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Last 3 or 4 days every server I have joined has been lop sided as well Zim. I counted 7 servers in a row that I joined 1 day that when I entered my team had 0 flags, just got sick of that. Server lists are dwindling, BF3 is soon.



Now that I've seen the epicness of what's to come I somehow can't bring myself to play BFBC2 anymore >.<, maybe if the hit reg, mechanics etc. were to be the same or similar then I'd take the time to practice.. tis a bad habit of mine. I am also experiencing the same thing where you join a conquest game and find out either your team or the opposite is being base camped.


----------



## casual swift (Sep 12, 2011)

Seeing the same thing here... luckily I've been on the dominating team so I haven't been complaining. =D


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 14, 2011)

Add another server to the "get fucked" list.  Just got kicked from DOM Destruction of Militants for having too good of a game.  I hate that.  I'm just not that good.  If your server can't handle the likes of me, that says mountains about you minuscule manhood.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Add another server to the "get fucked" list.  Just got kicked from DOM Destruction of Militants for having too good of a game.  I hate that.  I'm just not that good.  If your server can't handle the likes of me, that says mountains about you minuscule manhood.



Yeah, I remember when I ran my own server, if I seen someone owning I looked up their lifetime stats, compared, looked at their history graph, maybe let them play 1 more round. I actually made a real decision rather than just raging and booting people who owned me.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 14, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Add another server to the "get fucked" list.  Just got kicked from DOM Destruction of Militants for having too good of a game.  I hate that.  I'm just not that good.  If your server can't handle the likes of me, that says mountains about you minuscule manhood.


Yeah I'll never ever have that problem  They may kick me for sucking so bad though !
The funny thing is I always play engineer and it is my worst K/D class by far. I just like the class and if I PLAY I'm gonna play the class I like  
I'm kind of glad BF 3 is mixing the classes and abilities up a bit. Just to get a new feel. As much as I love BFBC2 I'm ready for something new.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2011)

I must say, the performance I gained in BC2 by adding a second 5870 is well worth the cost and headache of adding the second card.  Man, I thought it ran well before - what an eye opener.  The only complaint I have is that I get an occasional black screen flicker, but only on Harvest Day.  Unfortunately, that is my favorite map!


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> I must say, the performance I gained in BC2 by adding a second 5870 is well worth the cost and headache of adding the second card.  Man, I thought it ran well before - what an eye opener.  The only complaint I have is that I get an occasional black screen flicker, but only on Harvest Day.  Unfortunately, that is my favorite map!


When did you go crossfire ? I have thought about it, but I really don't want to reformat again after getting a new board. I have just put together 4 machines in the last month and kind of tired of the Operating system end of it and loading all the software for them and updates. Gets old when I could be doing fun things on the computer instead. Plus Football is here I may settle for a 6970 or a GTX 570. First I want to see how the 6870 does with BF3 and then figure it out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah the black flicker drives me freaking nuts. It's really common on Heavy Metal too. Thankfully it doesn't last long and usually goes away as suddenly as it appeared. 

What do you specifically notice about how it runs now? I definitely noticed a HUGE min fps gain going from dual core to quad especially with lots of smoke and explosions in view. Noticed much less diff with the jump from single 5850 to 6850 crossfire. Though I run at 8x AA now and think I used 4x before. Again, not much noticeable IQ diff with that, however.

Adding a second card would not require a reformat, boise. Actually, doesn't require anything. Cat drivers will see it on first boot and enable Crossfire for you. That's it. Yeah though you may as well just wait for right now.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2011)

Things are much more fluid, and no more drop in frame rates during intense explosions.  I never minded the brief lag during explosions, kind of simulated shell shock.  Also, it's not quite as drastic, but it's damn near the "crisp graphics" feeling I got after updating to 10.12, or 11.2 or whichever one seemed to make things look unexplainabley better.  I'm 85% sure my thinking is not just placebo, although I haven't taken the time to run FRAPS.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

the black flicker happends to all multiple GPU setups (its part of the game) the only way to disable the black flicker is to go into your settings ini file and disable bloom, that fixes the issue.

Unfortunately for some reason that also disables the little end game fmv sequence that happends after you win or lose a game, but IMO its not much of a loss so long as you can SEE properly while the game is still in play.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting, first I've heard of bloom affecting it. Maybe will give that a shot. I've been lucky so far that it hasn't happened in the heat of battle but eventually I'm gonna get screwed and extremely pissed. At this point, really just hoping not an issue in Frostbyte 2.0.

Yeah Alex that's what I figured you'd say as the min fps thing is definitely the most noticeable and measurable but I'm surprised you didn't get this earlier, like when you went 2600K perhaps (though I'm not sure what your prior CPU was...) And FRAPS wouldn't really provide helpful info much unless you had been running it all along or knew what FPS you generally got with one card.

Mine would definitely dip in the 20s and get super choppy with smoke (esp when zoomed in too say as tank gunner) with an e8400 at 4.0 and a single 5850. 1920x1200 with AA.


----------



## Boneface (Sep 15, 2011)

I missed having 2 6870s in bc2 so ill be getting my second one tomorrow.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 15, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> the black flicker happends to all multiple GPU setups (its part of the game) the only way to disable the black flicker is to go into your settings ini file and disable bloom, that fixes the issue.
> 
> Unfortunately for some reason that also disables the little end game fmv sequence that happends after you win or lose a game, but IMO its not much of a loss so long as you can SEE properly while the game is still in play.



or install 10.8a cap release and10.9 http://www.rage3d.com/cap/

read me note

The following application profiles are available with the 10-8a Calalyst Application Profile release:

    * Battlefield: Bad Company 2 – new CrossFire™ profile<br />
    * Aliens Vs. Predator – CrossFire™ profile update<br />


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 15, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> or install 10.8a cap release and10.9 http://www.rage3d.com/cap/
> 
> read me note
> 
> ...



already running 11.8a with 11.8CAP3

but i dont care as ive been running without bloom on for months already.


----------



## erocker (Sep 15, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> or install 10.8a cap release and10.9 http://www.rage3d.com/cap/
> 
> read me note
> 
> ...



Or use 11.5's with the latest CAP. It's the driver that resolves the issue not the CAP as you only need the latest CAP. All previous CAP's are included with the latest CAP, hence why AMD instructs to uninstall old CAP's before installing new.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2011)

erocker said:


> Or use 11.5's with the latest CAP. It's the driver that resolves the issue not the CAP as you only need the latest CAP. All previous CAP's are included with the latest CAP, hence why AMD instructs to uninstall old CAP's before installing new.



I'm excited to give that a shot



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah Alex that's what I figured you'd say as the min fps thing is definitely the most noticeable and measurable but I'm surprised you didn't get this earlier, like when you went 2600K perhaps (though I'm not sure what your prior CPU was...) And FRAPS wouldn't really provide helpful info much unless you had been running it all along or knew what FPS you generally got with one card.



Yah, I did a bunch of FRAPping (careful not to misread) to help a guy that started a thread awhile back wondering if his Phenom II 940 would pair well with a 5870.  That was my old chip, running at 3.6 it pushed my single 5870 very well.  I can't find the old thread, but I'm sure my frames never dropped below 35, with max around 80something.


----------



## raptori (Sep 15, 2011)

anyone notice something like stuttering its like the game stop for 1/3 second and continue its happening on 1000 tickets servers Atacama and Heavy-metal .... Europe servers


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 15, 2011)

Why 11.5?

Raptori I bet your issue is latency.


----------



## raptori (Sep 15, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Why 11.5?
> 
> Raptori I bet your issue is latency.



you mean internet issues ??


----------



## digibucc (Sep 15, 2011)

raptori said:


> you mean internet issues ??



yes, the time it takes your computer to ping the server basically, not your download speed.


----------



## raptori (Sep 16, 2011)

o I thought it would make a delay not stopping the game even for a fraction of time, my ping in game is 170-180


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

raptori said:


> o I thought it would make a delay not stopping the game even for a fraction of time, my ping in game is 170-180



i don't know that it's causing it, just that is what he meant.
170-180 is higher than i'd like, but it may not be the cause.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 16, 2011)

... Am I the only one who only read when there are pictures?


----------



## digibucc (Sep 16, 2011)

well there will be a lot of similarities (vehicles, squad play, loadouts, etc) but bf3 is really a more wide open battlefield compared to bfbc2 maps.

that being said, if you are good at shooting and can think on your feet about objectives (imo what's necessary to be good at bc2), that will also make you good in bf3.


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 16, 2011)

Yesterday, DICE's Mikael Kalms announced on the EA UK forums that this patch has passed QA and will be released Wednesday September 21st. 



GullyFoyle said:


> BFBC2 Client R11 Beta Patch (795745)


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 16, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Is this game any good?  If I'm any good at this game, will I do well in Battlefield 3?


Hey had fun the other night playing against you. Though you killed me a couple times. 
That one chopper kill I was just getting ready to squeeze off a RPG when you blew me up. 
I'd think you will tear up BF3 as good as you are.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, a new patch forthcoming. Unexpected esp this close to BF3 and cool to see.



> BF: Bad Company 2 Patch Coming Next Week, Sept 21st
> 
> Last month a Battlefield: Bad Company 2 beta patch was released to the public and then submitted to EA and Steam for QA testing. Yesterday, DICE's Mikael Kalms announced on the EA UK forums that is has passed QA and will be released Wednesday September 21st. Thanks Battlefield-Company.de.
> 
> ...



EA UK Forum


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 16, 2011)

I wish more companies patched games. Good example of failing is Borderlands. Online play on PC has been buggy since day 1, and all they've done is release and charge for DLC. Still an incredibly fun game, but it would have been so much bigger if they would have patched it.


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 16, 2011)

LUHLZ @ this morning's post being deleted.  My post's omission inspires me to earn more plat.



boise49ers said:


> Hey had fun the other night playing against you. Though you killed me a couple times.
> That one chopper kill I was just getting ready to squeeze off a RPG when you blew me up.
> I'd think you will tear up BF3 as good as you are.



Thx.  The more you play, the more you will learn what works and what doesn't, Idaho.  Several TPUers were on the server I was on last night, you should have hopped in if available.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 16, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> LUHLZ @ this morning's post being deleted.  My post's omission inspires me to earn more plat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx.  The more you play, the more you will learn what works and what doesn't, Idaho.  Several TPUers were on the server I was on last night, you should have hopped in if available.



Tonight after the BSU game. I have been playing since it came out I just suck. I do it for fun nothing else. Old , Blind in one eye, and extremely impatient, Hence the .45 K/D ratio. Wish they had this technology when I was in my 20's and had both eyes They had missile Command and pong when I was in my twenties.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah Ill be playing tonight. Eat my Gustav! lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got done playing a session this morning then crash 2 desktop made me stop


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys? I just wanted to play for a while, I logged in, no problem, shows my current level fine. But in game, I dont have nothing what I unlocked. Tried few different servers. I have nothing. Only my level. WTF happened?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 18, 2011)

Log out and back in. That crap happens now and again to me.

Happened to me just now too. It's showing my rank as private? Anyways, logging out and back in seems to fixed it for me.

It happened again as soon as I joined a server, something must be up with EA.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 18, 2011)

Read that it might restore when I get killed. Logged out couple of times. Nope, still nothing.
They might be preparing for the last patch, but its planned on 21st...

/Oh its ok now

/Again.. Oh my.. :/


----------



## Millennium (Sep 18, 2011)

Just played some more games today to try out my new GFX card (<g>). Now I don't know what it is but I just can't get good at this game. Granted I haven't played much (im rank 2) but something about the engine just makes it hard for me to play I think. I have preordered BF3 so I will just try and get good at that I think at this point.

I've played FPS since quake 1 online (and before), and I've always been pretty good, not great but good enough. I can pick up and play TF2 now and do well and enjoy myself. But this game just seems to not work with my play style. Still, I have to admit, it looks great.

Maybe I should give it more time? hmm.

edit: I loved BF2 too and had fun playing it for ages


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 18, 2011)

Millennium said:


> Just played some more games today to try out my new GFX card (<g>). Now I don't know what it is but I just can't get good at this game. Granted I haven't played much (im rank 2) but something about the engine just makes it hard for me to play I think. I have preordered BF3 so I will just try and get good at that I think at this point.
> 
> I've played FPS since quake 1 online (and before), and I've always been pretty good, not great but good enough. I can pick up and play TF2 now and do well and enjoy myself. But this game just seems to not work with my play style. Still, I have to admit, it looks great.
> 
> ...



You gotta play with a CoD/BF2 hybrid mentality. Yeah it does take time but once you get the hang of it the game is a LOT of fun!


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Tonight after the BSU game. I have been playing since it came out I just suck. I do it for fun nothing else. Old , Blind in one eye, and extremely impatient, Hence the .45 K/D ratio. Wish they had this technology when I was in my 20's and had both eyes They had missile Command and pong when I was in my twenties.


Now you've had practice for BF3.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 19, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> Now you've had practice for BF3.


Yeah I need to start playing more conservative and 
not running around like I'm Rambo. I will try and be 
more patient and try for more headshots.I play like 
a crackhead


----------



## T3kl0rd (Sep 19, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I need to start playing more conservative and
> not running around like I'm Rambo. I will try and be
> more patient and try for more headshots.I play like
> a crackhead


I still play like Rambo, hence my sub 200 SPM.  I kill just as much as if not more than people with higher SPM averages.  I'm not rezzing and rearming teammates as much as the higher SPM people, otherwise I would have a lot more ace pins.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Heh I just stabbed a wookie through the side wall of one of those big steel shipping containers littering the ground in Atacama (mostly around B).


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

T3kl0rd said:


> I still play like Rambo, hence my sub 200 SPM.  I kill just as much as if not more than people with higher SPM averages.  I'm not rezzing and rearming teammates as much as the higher SPM people, otherwise I would have a lot more ace pins.



So you are saying those people can kill as much as you can while still finding time to revive teammates, arm MComs, spot people, and like 15 other things you can do for points mostly involving helping teammates. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> So you are saying those people can kill as much as you can while still finding time to revive teammates, arm MComs, spot people, and like 15 other things you can do for points mostly involving helping teammates. Sounds about right to me.



Agreed, we are both over 1 kill per minute and well over 200 SPM, I prefer to Rambo then swoop back and support. Or Rambo, cap a flag solo, set landmines then leave as watch points fly and people drive in trying to recap it, it's a win/win/win scenario.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2011)

if i remember i kill more then T3klord and get more points on average per round as well and i suck


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 21, 2011)

haven't notice that bf3 is more like bc2, but in reality bf3 should be more based off bf2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> haven't notice that bf3 is more like bc2, but in reality bf3 should be more based off bf2



I believe you meant to say "have"? If so, matters what you mean. BC2 is newer, if you mean the graphics, I'm sure the models evolved from BC2, the engine has evolved from BC1, the map scale is from 1942 (which BF2 also used) along with jets. But beyond that not completely sure how you could say it really, I guess maybe by how it feels when it plays (but that is hard to judge unless you did play in the Alpha), I personally felt BF2 as clunky and really liked how BC2 played.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> haven't notice that bf3 is more like bc2, but in reality bf3 should be more based off bf2



BF2....just let it go already. It was a good game, but at some point you have to accept its over and move on.

For me personally, I have tried to go back and replay some BF2 and BF2142. BF2142 has aged far better and I can still enjoy it, and kick ass apparently. While BF2 shows its age in both graphics and play very quickly. It just feels artificial, clunky, and poorly implemented. Everything feels artificial and inhuman in the game now. I can't play it any more or its pale shadow BF Play 4 Free.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> BF2....just let it go already. It was a good game, but at some point you have to accept its over and move on.
> 
> For me personally, I have tried to go back and replay some BF2 and BF2142. BF2142 has aged far better and I can still enjoy it, and kick ass apparently. While BF2 shows its age in both graphics and play very quickly. It just feels artificial, clunky, and poorly implemented. Everything feels artificial and inhuman in the game now. I can't play it any more or its pale shadow BF Play 4 Free.



Yep, not to mention the amount of time you spend getting on a map. Maybe an SSD would help, but it isn't worth worrying about at this point. The servers are loaded with bots and crap now too. Definitely not an enjoyable experience. The only pro with that game now is the size of the maps. I can still play COD 4 and have fun though. Not a BF game , but one of the best Multiplayers games from the last generation. Plus I can actually be top dog now and again


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Sep 21, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I believe you meant to say "have"? If so, matters what you mean. BC2 is newer, if you mean the graphics, I'm sure the models evolved from BC2, the engine has evolved from BC1, the map scale is from 1942 (which BF2 also used) along with jets. But beyond that not completely sure how you could say it really, I guess maybe by how it feels when it plays (but that is hard to judge unless you did play in the Alpha), I personally felt BF2 as clunky and really liked how BC2 played.



actually i played the alpha of bf3 personally  i did not like it and felt like it was more like bc2 game play, bottom line the should of named the game bc3


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually i played the alpha of bf3 personally  i did not like it and felt like it was more like bc2 game play, bottom line the should of named the game bc3



I don't understand whats bad about that. BC2 played great, BF2 is old and clunky (I think it was clunky when it released). But this is what I said a long time ago when people kept saying "omg BF3 is going to be so much better, and jesus will rise from the dead". I said it would just be a continuation of the BF franchise, adding onto what the previous game did. But for some reason others felt it would be a completely different game, and be the lord our savior or something.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 21, 2011)

BC2 is updating and the file seems to be big. Any idea what it contains?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 21, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> BC2 is updating and the file seems to be big. Any idea what it contains?



Tits. 

Jokes aside, it's concentrating on performance and stability fixes according to the posts a few pages back.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually i played the alpha of bf3 personally  i did not like it and felt like it was more like bc2 game play, bottom line the should of named the game bc3



Good I hope so, Then I'll enjoy it thoroughly !


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> actually i played the alpha of bf3 personally  i did not like it and felt like it was more like bc2 game play, bottom line the should of named the game bc3



No they shouldn't. I doesn't share anything with the story or environment from Bad Company. If that is how you feel though, fine.

The random CTD in Bad Company is starting to piss me off.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No they shouldn't. I doesn't share anything with the story or environment from Bad Company. If that is how you feel though, fine.
> 
> The random CTD in Bad Company is starting to piss me off.



Punkbuster.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Punkbuster.



or just hardware. i had a barely unstable OC that CTD'd BC2 all the time (and minidumped other games) but never BSOD'd the machine.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

No, know issue with aftermarket designed GPUs, AMD's latest drivers, and a lot of fail to go around.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2011)

I got a C2D the other day from Punkbuster


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> No, know issue with aftermarket designed GPUs, AMD's latest drivers, and a lot of fail to go around.



AMD's latest drivers are fine. Mine work fine.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> AMD's latest drivers are fine. Mine work fine.



Yeah wut?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst118ReleaseNotes.aspx



> *Known issues under the Windows 7 operating system*
> 
> The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst™. These include:
> 
> ...



Unconfirmed info. stated the issue boils down to how the card builders are using specialized BIOS for their aftermarket cooling schemes. They deviate from AMD standards and AMD is only writing drivers for "their" standards. Apparently this could be the cause of several issues in the past as well. The WHQL stamp is suppose to mean this kinda crashing and system hangs should not be caused by these drivers, so they are not checking them properly. AMD should have known about this a long while ago. Card makers either shouldn't have been alter certain sections of the BIOS or releasing special drivers for their stuff. Everyone involved has failed, but it should be resolved now.

Once again, I am guessing based on what little I know so don't take this info. to heart. The final fact is 11.8 are not stable for Bad Company 2 for some players and testing shows this is limited to those with some aftermarket designed coolers on their cards for all vendors.


----------



## blue.dot (Sep 21, 2011)

4 people in choppa , owned


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst118ReleaseNotes.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe......just maybe you dont have a stable overclock?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Maybe......just maybe you dont have a stable overclock?



Maybe just maybe I already tested that. It has nothing to do with overclocking. This problem for me has been an issue with both 11.7 and 11.8 drivers @ stock, OCed GPU only, 2 BIOS revisions, and 2 different processors. Maybe, just maybe you should pay attention to the fact AMD admits there is an issue with the DRIVERS.

If you want to troll me MailMan, do it is TS.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Well the 11.8s do seem less stable tbh but I really don't have any issues with the game provided my OC is totally stable. In fact, I'm presently playing at stock with my new CPU as was getting too many blue screens and it's still too warm in the house to crank up the voltages right now. 

It does say "after a period of time" though and I usually don't play for more than 20-40 mins at a time which is probably shorter than the average.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2011)

i have to agree with laughing man,  Cadaveca, LaughingMan, and myself discussed the drivers and there issues the other day,

AMD admits theres a driver issue

AMD admits theres a bios problem on AFTERMARKET gpus 

and my own system hanging is related to the Realtek onboard audio but the black screen flicker / banding is an issue with the Bios / Driver on my 6950 Twin Frozr IIIs,

Nothering saws awesome like a 4 inch wide black strip all the way across your screen that flickers then turns to full black screen then back to normal again every few minutes.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Maybe just maybe I already tested that. It has nothing to do with overclocking. This problem for me has been an issue with both 11.7 and 11.8 drivers @ stock, OCed GPU only, 2 BIOS revisions, and 2 different processors. Maybe, just maybe you should pay attention to the fact AMD admits there is an issue with the DRIVERS.
> 
> If you want to troll me MailMan, do it is TS.



I dunno what you guys to do to your rigs honestly. Mine runs fine. Also I don't know why you gotta call me a troll because I question something. Don't take it out on me. I didn't break your rig.

Also AMD admits there is an occasional "hang". Not CTD.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2011)

and did you ever take the 3 seconds to look at your own system specs and realize your 5850 is a fucking reference card  thus the main issues people are dealing with dont apply to your gpu namely the bios issues from aftermarket gpus,  

hang bsod etc are all common issues on 11.7 and 11.8,

graphics hang usually causes a CTD as the driver recovers

audio hang from realtek causes a full system lock up which is a well known issue to the point EA's own forums have a 265 page thread of users experiencing the issues but they decided not to fix it lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and did you ever take the 3 seconds to look at your own system specs and realize your 5850 is a fucking reference card  thus the main issues people are dealing with dont apply to your gpu namely the bios issues from aftermarket gpus,
> 
> hang bsod etc are all common issues on 11.7 and 11.8,
> 
> ...



And I know a few people running aftermarket without issue. So its not ALL reference cards. Just a few. If its REALLY a driver issue then just roll back. Problem solved. But I am willing to bet thats not the problem.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 21, 2011)

My only problem is punk buster when it has not been updated in a while.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> My only problem is punk buster when it has not been updated in a while.



You have to make sure its running as an admin. See my sig.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 21, 2011)

Did dice just release another multi-gigabyte update that's impossible to complete (gets stuck midway making you redownload all over again)?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But I am willing to bet thats not the problem.




Says the dude who admits he knows nothing about overclocking.


Amd admits their drivers have issues, so I expect the game to not work right.

Oh, and a built a brand new rig last night, with 100% completely new parts. Installed the 10.8 driver and app profile, without any overclock whatsoever. Guess what crashes?


I'm waiting for AMD to fix the driver issue, and remove BC2 from the list of "known issues" before I start blaming other things as the cause. I'd suggest everyone else to do the same, too.

Now, I'm not saying you are 100% wrong, but let's get the driver fixed before we jump to conclusions, mkay?

I mean really now...a 2GB update, well over a year after release, without any new maps or anything? Why so large an update for a perfectly fine app? BECAUSE IT"S NOT FINE!!!


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Did dice just release another multi-gigabyte update that's impossible to complete (gets stuck midway making you redownload all over again)?



Actually yes. There is supposed to be an update today. As far as how it is updating, your description sounds spot-on to a Battlefield update... Untill they "fix" it of course.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Says the dude who admits he knows nothing about overclocking.
> 
> 
> Amd admits their drivers have issues, so I expect the game to not work right.
> ...



I do know how to build a stable system.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder how many of the driver issues are reported from people using unlocked 6950's?

AMD has always had driver issues when it comes to BFBC2.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I do know how to build a stable system.



NO, actually, you don't, because you had to ask me what ram to buy. Technically, I built that system. 







I still love ya anyway, man. You'll just never build a rig for me.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2011)

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/3960/380660.page

for sound issues if your running Realtek Audio look there

as for the update problem DICE admits there BC2 updater has been broken since Launch there not gonna fix it so keep downloading till it completes just try try and try again lol

black screen banding flickering full on black screen is the driver issue with crossfire gpus, its not the simple bloom fix flickering its more black screen with orange icons of highlighted enemies still visible its a pain in the ass it sucks no known fix currently different things work here and there but it tends to come back again eventually.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> NO, actually, you don't, because you had to ask me what ram to buy. Technically, I built that system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah telling me to read the QVL is telling me how to build a rig?


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'm waiting for AMD to fix the driver issue



You'll be waiting forever as it isn't an AMD issue. I'm quite positive it is a Realtek driver issue pertaining only to certain codecs/sound processors. When I was running two GTX 460's in SLi with a Gigabyte board that had Realtek sound I got crashes. Same cards on a board with VIA sound, no crashes. Two 6950's with VIA sound, no crashes. Two 6950's on my current board with Realtek sound... crashes. Same cards on the same board with Realtek sound disabled and using a sound card.. no crashes. 

I'm convinced.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah telling me to read the QVL is telling me how to build a rig?



Yep. I directed you to a list of known working components. Seems like good advice to me!



erocker said:


> I'm convinced.



It's quite possible, but AMD has it listed as a problem in thier release notes, so I definitely don't expect it to work on AMD cards that use Realtek Audio for their HDMI sound.  They don't identify Realtek as being the cause, but they do say that the app does have at least one known issue.

Aslo, I do not have Realtek audio, nor am I using HDMI, but have issues. Now what? It's not jsut Reltek.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> It's quite possible, but AMD has it listed as a problem in thier release notes, so I definitely don't expect it to work on AMD cards that use Realtek Audio.



True true.. Thing is, AMD doesn't know what the problem is and they're most likely blaming themselves for something out of their control. Poor bastards.. :shadedshu 

One known common issue: Flickering.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Turn on your ATI HDMI audio. I know you guys turn it off.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 21, 2011)

But why several gigabytes to fix a sound bug >.<


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Turn on your ATI HDMI audio. I know you guys turn it off.



Um, actually, no, I don't turn anything off, at all. Although I did try, as that's the only Realtek chip in my gaming rig right now



btarunr said:


> But why several gigabytes to fix a sound bug >.<



My thoughts exactly. I mean...WTF...I'm not exactly blaming AMD for the problems, but I'm not exclduing them either. Clearly the app has issues.


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

btarunr said:


> But why several gigabytes to fix a sound bug >.<





			
				Battlefield Blog.. I think said:
			
		

> *What is the patch about?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's the explaination. Laziness.

No can haz dinosaur survival mode.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 21, 2011)

another reason sound cards work
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/...tlefield-bad-company-2-punkbuster-server.html

theres incompatibilities between punkbuster and realtek audio

even using default windows driver for audio will fix the issue


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive used Realtek on three different boards without issue.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

I'll will say, of course, that Mailman could very well be right...except...those of us with issues now...are using Intel rigs.

Both Crazyeyes and erocker had no issues...on AMD rigs.


So guess what kind of system I'm going to build today?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'll will say, of course, that Mailman could very well be right...except...those of us with issues now...are using Intel rigs.
> 
> Both Crazyeyes and erocker had no issues...on AMD rigs.
> 
> ...



This is true.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 21, 2011)

btarunr said:


> Did dice just release another multi-gigabyte update that's impossible to complete (gets stuck midway making you redownload all over again)?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110921/bta9873kjdxc.jpg



Yeah, they said to manual install it


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> I'll will say, of course, that Mailman could very well be right...except...those of us with issues now...are using Intel rigs.
> 
> Both Crazyeyes and erocker had no issues...on AMD rigs.
> 
> ...



Yes, I had issues with my Intel rig. Using a sound card fixed it... Through the magic of spending more money.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is true.



I don't get it, to be honest. Really, this game, NOW, how many months after release, still gets updates? Thank god DICE is commited to it, if only becuase issues may affect BF3 sales...at least we may have some progress with this patch, and a new driver later this month. I can only hope, as my free time allotment is going to increase really soon, and I am looknig forward to you guys PWNing me and my 360 controller real soon.



erocker said:


> Yes, I had issues with my Intel rig. Using a sound card fixed it... Through the magic of spending more money.




Yeah, I'll just go play Dead Island. At least it works now...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Listen I know you guys hate me right now and you think I am trolling going "na, na, na, boo, boo" But I aint. Seriously. I have had NONE of the issues with Bad Company you guys have. As a matter of fact its my most stable game. Dave could be right. This might be an Intel rig thing.

Also on a side note I wouldnt troll anyone on system stability. I make my living off of my rig. Thats karma I don't want.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 21, 2011)

Potential bug fix size: 10 MB.




^Data downloaded since the update began (2 failures already)

Thanks Dice.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 21, 2011)

How do I manually download/install the new update?

Also, LOL @ EA Updater. Using all 4 cores @ ~30-50%? Wow, EA, nice job there. Just for downloading a patch!


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> You'll be waiting forever as it isn't an AMD issue. I'm quite positive it is a Realtek driver issue pertaining only to certain codecs/sound processors. When I was running two GTX 460's in SLi with a Gigabyte board that had Realtek sound I got crashes. Same cards on a board with VIA sound, no crashes. Two 6950's with VIA sound, no crashes. Two 6950's on my current board with Realtek sound... crashes. Same cards on the same board with Realtek sound disabled and using a sound card.. no crashes.
> 
> I'm convinced.



You know, I remember having this conversation with you a long time ago and I was getting C2D's.  I switched my sound to HDMI and uninstalled realtek and had no issues afterwards.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 21, 2011)

The updater loads the CPU more than the game itself. I guess there's some strong encrypted data streaming with NASA-grade error-correction going on. Or it's just a shit piece of code.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> You know, I remember having this conversation with you a long time ago and I was getting C2D's.  I switched my sound to HDMI and uninstalled realtek and had no issues afterwards.



But your HDMI sound over your Radeon is using Realtek too...


----------



## raptori (Sep 21, 2011)

*Manually downloading Client R11* in case anyone (everyone) have issues with auto-updater 

http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/Static/BFBC2_PC_Client_R11_795745_Patch.exe


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 21, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i have to agree with laughing man,  Cadaveca, LaughingMan, and myself discussed the drivers and there issues the other day



Reading that made me do a double take, the redundancy sentence of redundancy, but then I assume you meant a . instead of a , after highway the first time lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thats it. I'm about to open some windows and try this new patch out.

[yt]z4t6zNZ-b0A&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 21, 2011)

HA Mailman, me too. Just got myself setup on the gaming rig, about to give it a go.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 21, 2011)

Bah you "self employed" bastards. I wanted to put another set of quotes around _employed_ but that doesn't really work...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

Just played a session


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2011)

The new patch seems to have fixed my issues....mostly.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 22, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> The new patch seems to have fixed my issues....mostly.


Damn how long does that thing take to DL? I started it 20 minutes ago and it only halfway. 
I'm tired and ready for bed. I don't leave my computer running at night. It needs it's rest


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2011)

Waste of electricity too. That's the main reason I don't leave mine on for hours unattended. That and the water cooling (you never know).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

It didnt fix any flickering, i still have some.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2011)

yea i still got the back screen flicker but w.e hopefully BF3 fixes it if it dosent i wont be buying any games from DICE, its funny really Indie games have better multi gpu support then major Developers / Publishers these days. and just better stability in general really.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i still got the back screen flicker but w.e hopefully BF3 fixes it if it dosent i wont be buying any games from DICE, its funny really Indie games have better multi gpu support then major Developers / Publishers these days. and just better stability in general really.



Indie developers don't have stupid ass deadlines ether. Less pressure means less mistakes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

true^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Indie developers don't have stupid ass deadlines ether. Less pressure means less mistakes.



I BEG TO DIFFER

Duke Nukem Forever had all the time in the fucking world and it still came out a shit game.

so what if it aint made by Indie devs??? Just because they dont have deadlines dont mean games cant turn out extremely crap.

But Indie game devs tend to listen to the community more so meh, bit of a moot point


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2011)

Yeah but Duke was hardly a "normal" development scenario and cycle. Thank Christ.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I BEG TO DIFFER
> 
> Duke Nukem Forever had all the time in the fucking world and it still came out a shit game.
> 
> ...



Don't get your point, you listed a non-indie game that had forever. But I disagree with you anyways, only way DNF ever had a chance of being great was if Gearbox took it and rebuilt it from the ground up as it was basically a 5 - 6 year old game when they got it. But after 12 years it wasn't worth spending more money o nthe game, so they polished it as best they could and put it out there for the Duke fans (the people who knew it wouldn't be great, but it would be fun), and those people enjoyed it. Then everyone else who was to young to remember playing Duke games got it, expected the world of it, didn't do any research and cried about it not being the best game ever. Thats on their shoulders, I knew exactly what to expect of the game, lol.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2011)

No I was not actually in this round thankfully...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 22, 2011)

Invalid guys should get auto banned everywhere  lol why because there Invalid players


----------



## Boneface (Sep 22, 2011)

Some of them play in the server i play!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> invalid guys should get auto banned everywhere  lol why because there invalid players





brandonwh64 said:


> just played a session




i know right!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No I was not actually in this round thankfully...
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aN02U.jpg



It's funny, I played in one of their Conquest servers yesterday. I killed someone at flag A and was auto killed from my tank for base raping. Yet their auto mod and the fact that so many of them are playing and they don't ban that guy, awesome moderation, really promotes people coming back to your server.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea same thing here kurgan. I killed a guy coming out of spawn on laguna map but he was already in the creek and almost to the opening toward A and it still killed me for base raping


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea same thing here kurgan. I killed a guy coming out of spawn on laguna map but he was already in the creek and almost to the opening toward A and it still killed me for base raping



The guy I killed spawned at A though :/  I hate auto mod, either do it yourself, or don't run a server. It's much harder to self moderate, because people are children and hack, but I've been killed way too many times by auto mod BS while killing people on flags I am trying to cap. Seems it usually happens when you are in a tank, which blows because not only did you lose your spot, but you just gave the enemy team a tank.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 22, 2011)

You guys did notice the Ace in that round right? That's why I posted...

I've never noticed the [INVALID] before, somehow...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You guys did notice the Ace in that round right? That's why I posted...
> 
> I've never noticed the [INVALID] before, somehow...



Thats why I posted, like I said their auto mod killed me for killing someone at flag A, but their auto mod doesn't catch a blatant hacker named blatant hacker, and they don't care to ban the guy even though there is a shit load of them on. Seems like a horrible server to play on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

But what does the whole "[INVALID]" thing mean? Bad clan tags or something?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think it's just their clan tag.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2011)

If you use the auto login option and you have a clan tag, instead of showing nothing it now shows "[Invalid]". It is a complete failure to test stuff on DICE's part. Ignore it.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But what does the whole "[INVALID]" thing mean? Bad clan tags or something?



http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1427193-about-invalid-clan-tag.html


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting, when did this start happening? I see that post is from yesterday, did yesterdays patch cause it?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 22, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, when did this start happening? I see that post is from yesterday, did yesterdays patch cause it?



I think so I can`t see that many on all the servers being a clan lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes it caused it.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2011)

I was banned (vote kicked, not auto banned) from a server yesterday for hacking. I don't know what hack I was using considering my score was 4 kills and 10 deaths at the time with good ping. Good times.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 22, 2011)

erocker said:


> I was banned (vote kicked, not auto banned) from a server yesterday for hacking. I don't know what hack I was using considering my score was 4 kills and 10 deaths at the time with good ping. Good times.



I would have vote kicked you too..........I don't want anything to happen to our baby.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 22, 2011)

Reinstalling BC2.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Sep 22, 2011)

First time playing in a few weeks, I think I did pree good :3


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 23, 2011)

No crashes with he new patch...knock on wood. I was plagued with crashes before.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 23, 2011)

Fine here too so far. My TPU tag intact but do see these [INVALID] ones as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok I was playing BC2 and it glitched out big timez. I have never seen it do this before.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 23, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I was playing BC2 and it glitched out big timez. I have never seen it do this before.



Its just sending transmissions to the alien relay on Titan. No big deal. Invasion 2012!!

Its just a hard lock and the audio got caught in a loop on something.


----------



## burtram (Sep 24, 2011)

That used to happen to me when my onboard sound chip was over heating. I stuck a gpu memory heatsink on it and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## SK-1 (Sep 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok I was playing BC2 and it glitched out big timez. I have never seen it do this before.



Driver reinstall?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2011)

its only happened once so im not too worried about it. even laughing man made fun of me of how long i played yesterday


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> its only happened once so im not too worried about it. even laughing man made fun of me of how long i played yesterday



According to Steam, you played for 10 hours yesterday. I like the game and all, but damn.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2011)

umm, I didnt play for no 10 hours lol


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> umm, I didnt play for no 10 hours lol



I am sure you paused a few times to piss or eat a sandwich.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 24, 2011)

hmmm well my step daughter played alittle too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> hmmm well my step daughter played alittle too.



Hey that's cool.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

can someone please check my stats and tell me what weapons are close to starring and such? I'm at work here and they block everything except ......techpowerup. I am bored and plotting what to do tonight. Thanks


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> can someone please check my stats and tell me what weapons are close to starring and such? I'm at work here and they block everything except ......techpowerup. I am bored and plotting what to do tonight. Thanks



You have three kills with a stick and one kill with a rock.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

erocker said:


> You have three kills with a stick and one kill with a rock.



funny


----------



## GullyFoyle (Sep 26, 2011)

The Natural Habitat of the Wookie


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 26, 2011)

GullyFoyle said:


> The Natural Habitat of the Wookie



LOL thanks Gully.


----------



## burtram (Sep 26, 2011)

That was hilarious!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

Apparently the Motion Mines deal no damage and stick to anything.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like you had a pretty stacked squad.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 26, 2011)

lol

The guy is like "omfg I can't wait to push the f*cking button! AHHHHHHH"


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 26, 2011)

Half decent game. 






I'm not a very good sniper, I end up using recon as more of a run an gun recon roll. I try to help my squad as much as I can while taking the occasional long shot.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 26, 2011)

Radical_Edward said:


> Half decent game.
> 
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/595823533808052165/6D7DFAC9FDBEFF768364B24BAD6DFFC647465221/
> 
> I'm not a very good sniper, I end up using recon as more of a run an gun recon roll. I try to help my squad as much as I can while taking the occasional long shot.



Sniper is a tough role, but it's the one that I play. My issue with it is how weak the damned big guns are. I am sorry, but a .50 cal should be a one shot kill if struck on center mass, but you have to get a head shot for a single shot to kill. Hell, I might as well get the semi auto sniper rifle and unload rather than have to wait on the reload speed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2011)

then play Hardcore problem solved its 1 hit kill oh wait thats right thats where hackers go for aim botting with sniper rifles lolz

its done for a reason lets face it if a sniper rifle is 1 hit kill no one will play other classes in BC2,

morter = long range tank killer if your lucky or if your brave C4 will blow up a tank as well, add in 1 hit kills and spot balls yea if you had your way, no one would play anything else. well except engineer since thats the other crowd aka rocket whoring lol

then again maybe i should complain that in vanilla, a rocket that blows up 2 feet to a guys left leaves him unharmed or hand grenades cant be cooked and are usually usless unless lucky,

and sniper rifles are techinically 1 hit kill within 50 meters i think ? so start red doting a M95 youll get your 1 hit Kill


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Apparently the Motion Mines deal no damage and *stick to anything*.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110926/2011-09-25_00001.jpg



I have seen no proof of that, only that they deal no damage and stick to Crazyeyes. I will remain to believe that it's something to do with him, rather than the ball.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I have seen no proof of that, only that they deal no damage and stick to Crazyeyes. I will remain to believe that it's something to do with him, rather than the ball.



Its because Crazyeyes likes balls near his face.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its because Crazyeyes likes balls near his face.



At this point I'd believe anything.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

As a matter of fact I found a picture of Crazy in action!






Crazyeyes: The Tech hobo.


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 26, 2011)

Unpossible.  That computer appears to be functioning.  Evidence that it's not Crazyeyes.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 26, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like you had a pretty stacked squad.



Yeah that game got one sided pretty fast. I think we ended up winning like 265 to 0 and basically controlled the entire map until the last 2 minutes. And we only lost control then because we all went to "we just need 10 kills to win, so f the flags."


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 26, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Sniper is a tough role, but it's the one that I play. My issue with it is how weak the damned big guns are. I am sorry, but a .50 cal should be a one shot kill if struck on center mass, but you have to get a head shot for a single shot to kill. Hell, I might as well get the semi auto sniper rifle and unload rather than have to wait on the reload speed.



Yeah...about a week before I stop playing BC2 altogether (though going forward I will "look in on it" from time to time out of curiosity) I began to play Recon for the first time and am having a lot of fun actually. I'm not a very good sniper either but have managed some nice kills including a few headshots on guys on Western Island when I was all the way on Eastern in Atacama (Marksman bonus 142 on the best one) and one dude in mid air jumping off a building and another guy on the jet ski in Oasis. Nailed him once when he jumped on the thing and then again for the kill (despite his weaving back and forth) when he was driving it out towards me.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 26, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> then play Hardcore problem solved its 1 hit kill oh wait thats right thats where hackers go for aim botting with sniper rifles lolz
> 
> its done for a reason lets face it if a sniper rifle is 1 hit kill no one will play other classes in BC2,
> 
> ...



I am not talking about all rifles being one hit kill, but I am talking about the best rifle that you can unlock, hitting someone square in the chest should be enough to kill on one shot. If I have to aim for the head, then I might as well use one of the faster rifles. It's got a stupidly long reload speed, a stupidly long firing speed, but it doesn't do near enough damage. Why do you think you see so many people using the semi auto sniper rifle?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2011)

and they still have to peg me twice,

and if sniper was 1 hit kill again, why would anyone play any other class? its for balance if you want real war join the army lol,

weapons in games arent ment to be real,

you telling me a 20k saiga at close range should take 3-4 shots to drop someone when an 870 does it in 1 when they use the same slugs or shot? its balance so the games fun if i want real weapon 1 shot 1 kill id go back to playing Spec Ops lol on the PS1

im not arguing about the guns doing the damage they should im arguing the point that there are way to many shitty fucking snipers as is so lets reward them with harder hitting weapons so even more ppl sit around doing nothing. that sounds like a lot of fun. / sarcasm.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 26, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and they still have to peg me twice,
> 
> and if sniper was 1 hit kill again, why would anyone play any other class? its for balance if you want real war join the army lol,
> 
> ...



No, if you want realistic weapon stats. Play America's Army 3. They have ridiculous damage. If you jump off a truck bed you will break your legs. If you get wounded, you will bleed out. the list goes on. Also, if you are a medic, you have to apply the correct fix depending on the issue or it will not work and you will bleed out.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2011)

and how big is America's Army 3's average player base compared to any of the normal shooters, and how easy is AA3 to inject aim bots into.

at this point from what i remember AA3 is extremely easy to hack and circumvent, so it has a small player base and a larger % of hackers in the overall user base,  so rather poor example,

99% of people dont want 100% realistic gameplay heres why its boring, oh you got hit in the shoulder by a pistol oh well now you cant aim your weapon till a buddy gives you morphine and bandages you up even then most likely you have to be evacuated since your done for the fight,   zzzzzz boring. want real life go over seas and get shot at, its a game it will never be truly realistic because if it was no one would play at least not enough to gain any serious player base thats worth a damn, not to mention AA3 looks like shit even Call of Duty 2 or was it 3? and Battlefield 2 look better lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 26, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and how big is America's Army 3's average player base compared to any of the normal shooters, and how easy is AA3 to inject aim bots into.
> 
> at this point from what i remember AA3 is extremely easy to hack and circumvent, so it has a small player base and a larger % of hackers in the overall user base,  so rather poor example,
> 
> 99% of people dont want 100% realistic gameplay heres why its boring, oh you got hit in the shoulder by a pistol oh well now you cant aim your weapon till a buddy gives you morphine and bandages you up even then most likely you have to be evacuated since your done for the fight,   zzzzzz boring. want real life go over seas and get shot at, its a game it will never be truly realistic because if it was no one would play at least not enough to gain any serious player base thats worth a damn, not to mention AA3 looks like shit even Call of Duty 2 or was it 3? and Battlefield 2 look better lol



Well one thing that drives me up the wall is hitting someone with a .50 caliber 3 or 4 times to take em down is BS. Even in BF2 the .50 was able to shoot through canopies of helicopters where no other rifle could. At LEAST bring that back.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 26, 2011)

uh you suck then? cause the GOL  M95 M24 and Shotgun + SLugs will take out a pilot in a chopper and thats on vanilla let alone hardcore


if you hit a chopper with 100 Gol or M95 round it will explode as well  each shot to the actual chooper doe 1% damage if i remember correctly


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2011)

Me and Haru vs Highway and Death

not bad since my and haru obviously had the shitty team






another round where i did all the kill for my team and Haru stayed alive and tried to keep us in the mix by holding flags






highway manages to take the lead i cant quite catch up to his score tho






another good round here with kurgan ufgy in the mix


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

That was the first round we joined, think we had only been in there for about 5 min and look how far I climbed on the team. Felt like Rambo for those rounds, was painful. But maybe good, get me prepared for BF3 Rush, corpse fest, throw my body at bullets all day long.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2011)

lol yea i didnt screenshot the next round... i forgot cause i just wanted to kick ass since there was so many TPUers in game 

Highway
Haru
Death
Kurgan
Ufgy
Erocker
T3klord 
Mt Alex 

there was ALOT of Tpuers in that round lol


----------



## JC316 (Sep 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well one thing that drives me up the wall is hitting someone with a .50 caliber 3 or 4 times to take em down is BS. Even in BF2 the .50 was able to shoot through canopies of helicopters where no other rifle could. At LEAST bring that back.



Agreed. I hit a guy 3 times with the damned .50 cal, but didn't kill him. I would rather use the VSS and do the "Spray and Pray" style of sniping.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol yea i didnt screenshot the next round... i forgot cause i just wanted to kick ass since there was so many TPUers in game
> 
> Highway
> Haru
> ...



It was pure luck that I even stumbled into you folks.  I've never played that server, my usual favorites were full and that was the first Harvest Day server with a decent amount of players and ping.  I wonder where Idaho and Wrigley were?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Sep 27, 2011)

no idea any time i tried to game with Wrigley he quits before a round ends so i deleted him off my BC2 friend list in game filled in others that do play, as for Idaho no idea no freaking clue where the hell he disappeared to.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> lol yea i didnt screenshot the next round... i forgot cause i just wanted to kick ass since there was so many TPUers in game
> 
> Highway
> Haru
> ...



Yeah was me, ufgy, and t3k, erocker seemed to bounce around. Every round our team only had 2 or 3 people over 1.0 KDR, most of your team was all 2.0.


----------



## boise49ers (Sep 27, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> no idea any time i tried to game with Wrigley he quits before a round ends so i deleted him off my BC2 friend list in game filled in others that do play, as for Idaho no idea no freaking clue where the hell he disappeared to.



I don't play much lately. The weekends is when I usually play , but Football has taken those over. Though if I ever get the BF3 beta I'll be on again. Been playing a little Mass Effect 2.


----------



## blue.dot (Oct 5, 2011)

Finished my first whole 1000 ticket CQ, insane
http://i.imgur.com/g3xHS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KNnpd.jpg


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread will be dead on 10-25-11 12:01am.

RIP. You served us well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This thread will be dead on 10-25-11 12:01am.
> 
> RIP. You served us well.



MM speaks the truth!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

Indeed. I will likely look in and and perhaps even play BC2 on occasion still but I won't have much need to talk about it.


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This thread will be dead on 10-25-11 12:01am.
> 
> RIP. You served us well.



Not entirely true.  After that day it'll go something like this. 

TS3:

"Anyone want to play some Battlefield?" says MailMan

"Yeah!" says everyone else

In the lower right hand corner of the screen:

MailMan is now playing Battlefield 3
DannibusX is now playing Battlefield 3
1Kurgan1 is now playing Battlefield 3
BrandonWH64 is now playing Battlefield 3
Digibucc is now playing Battlefield 3
erocker is now playing Battlefield 3
Highway is now playing Battlefield 3
Gully Foyle is now playing Battlefield 3
Easy Rhino is now playing Battlefield 3
Crazyeyesreaper is now playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 5, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This thread will be dead on 10-25-11 12:01am.
> 
> RIP. You served us well.



Yes it has, one last screen for good times sake, BF has truly dominated TPU, largest thread ever! And you can already see it's half spawn lurking in the shadows ready to move past it!









DannibusX said:


> Not entirely true.  After that day it'll go something like this.
> 
> TS3:
> 
> ...



I wish there was a way to give a few extra thanks for that, fucking hilarious!


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 5, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I wish there was a way to give a few extra thanks for that, fucking hilarious!



It sure is.

I'm sure I'll still play good ole BC2, the action is much more frenetic than BF3.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 5, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Crazyeyesreaper is now playing Battlefield: Bad Company 2



LOL! It's funny cuz it's truuuuue! 

Though you forgot someone in the BF3 players list


----------



## burtram (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be sticking to BC2 and 2142 since I went and bought Red Orchestra 2 instead of pre-ordering, or planning on buying BF3.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Finished my first whole 1000 ticket CQ, insane
> http://i.imgur.com/g3xHS.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/KNnpd.jpg



Whoa, whoa, whoa! What? 1000 ticket CQ? Where!?!

I've got tomorrow off and a day to waste.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa! What? 1000 ticket CQ? Where!?!
> 
> I've got tomorrow off and a day to waste.



1000 is nothing, there is a 4000 ticket Atcama server, you got a day to waste, be like a real war campaign.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2011)

Lies! Where are these so called uber CQ servers?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Lies! Where are these so called uber CQ servers?



I'm assuming you don't live in the US?


----------



## purecain (Oct 6, 2011)

we have a few servers like that available, i only play 1000, 2000 ticket servers... i get a rediculous amount of points at the end of the round aswell....  

origin username=purecain - add me up on origin people.... i most likely wont play on us servers for obvious reasons but i'd find it interesting to watch the people i've seen on these forums for years playing the game...

erocker, whats your origin user name, same for you mailman,1kurgam1...ect

btw, the servers seem better. the instadeath has stopped completely for me and i'm owning servers on a regular basis now... shame about the disconnect every second round though...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm Grevenilvec, interesting you say instadeath is gone, I might actually play a few rounds and see.


----------



## purecain (Oct 6, 2011)

thanks dude...added....


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I'm assuming you don't live in the US?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111006/Capture143.jpg



Yes I'm in the US, but if there are no hardcore servers like that (1000 ticket) then that would be why I've never seen them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this "instadeath"...


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 6, 2011)

Me neither.  I think they are mixing in BF3 chat, as well.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

This is what they mean about instant death. watch full video


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This is what they mean about instant death. watch full video



I dunno if you know this or not but you tend to die instantly when you get shot in the fucking head.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno if you know this or not but you tend to die instantly when you get shot in the fucking head.



There is instances were your death is IMPOSSIBLE. its an issue along with getting shot through walls and the whole hit detection in general.

Mailman, you cannot tell me you have not experienced any of the crappy hit detection as the rest of us. We know its a beta but if its like this after release then I foresee this game in the 50% off list soon enough.

BC2's hit detection is leaps and bounds over this junk. 95% of deaths that we had AS A GROUP (TPU players on same server) was from glitchy hit detection and getting shot behind cover.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 6, 2011)

Good grief people, it's a Beta. Most of you know this but complain about things....in the Beta. You're not testing the Beta for the game play. They already did that work. It's for Battlelog.

The build is over a month old and therefore is an Alpha build(!). Do you think this is anywhere close to the actual game that is going to launch? Reason demands a no answer.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> There is instances were your death is IMPOSSIBLE. its an issue along with getting shot through walls and the whole hit detection in general.
> 
> Mailman, you cannot tell me you have not experienced any of the crappy hit detection as the rest of us. We know its a beta but if its like this after release then I foresee this game in the 50% off list soon enough.
> 
> BC2's hit detection is leaps and bounds over this junk. 95% of deaths that we had AS A GROUP (TPU players on same server) was from glitchy hit detection and getting shot behind cover.



I see a lot of lag issues with the hit detection. That video you posted half of those are from lag. Some where just lucky shots. But the hit detection was there.....because he died.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

We have experienced this issue with a 30-40 ping? so how could it be lag issues? Dice has also mentioned that they have moved hit detection to the client side which has to go 2x farther to register


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dunno if you know this or not but you tend to die instantly when you get shot in the fucking head.



Even with the sniper rifle it has taken me at least 2 shots to the head at range.  Other times it's just 1 shot.  So it's very inconsistent.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never played that BC2 level before.  Maybe I missed an update.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> We have experienced this issue with a 30-40 ping? so how could it be lag issues? Dice has also mentioned that they have moved hit detection to the *client side which has to go 2x farther to register*



You just answered your own question.



EastCoasthandle said:


> Even with the sniper rifle it has taken me at least 2 shots to the head at range.  Other times it's just 1 shot.  So it's very inconsistent.



Or you missed the first time due to lag.



MT Alex said:


> I've never played that BC2 level before.  Maybe I missed an update.



You have to put a welding magnet on your HD to get that level.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 6, 2011)

That's what I wear when I'm trolling for biker chicks.  The hole comes in real handy.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You just answered your own question.



I understand that but people do not understand why it acts the way it does even though you have a good connection. its silly in the first place to do this on a massive FPS that is going to be competitive.

You know mailman that my issues are valid. If they would change BF3's hit detection back to the server side and made it similar to BC2 people wouldn't wonder "HEY Y U NO DIE WHEN I SHOOT YOU" or "WHY I NOT COVERED BY THIS HUGE WALL"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I understand that but people do not understand why it acts the way it does even though you have a good connection. its silly in the first place to do this on a massive FPS that is going to be competitive.
> 
> You know mailman that my issues are valid. If they would change BF3's hit detection back to the server side and made it similar to BC2 people wouldn't wonder "HEY Y U NO DIE WHEN I SHOOT YOU" or "WHY I NOT COVERED BY THIS HUGE WALL"



I would say you're 50/50 valid honestly. 

1. You're right. Its a beta. Yeah so there are issues. This is one of them. kinda.
2. You're wrong. Let me tell you the golden rule of TPU......



TheMailMan78 said:


> You gotta understand something about TPU. None of its members have a broken computer or install. Its ALWAYS the games,driver,developer, or sleestak's fault.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

I know its a beta but you are defending it like we should deal with the bugs/issues it brings.

I never said it couldn't be a PC issue.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> I know its a beta but you are defending it like we should deal with the bugs/issues it brings.
> 
> I never said it couldn't be a PC issue.



You're right. Defending a beta is stupid. Almost as stupid and bitching about a beta's bugs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're right. Defending a beta is stupid. Almost as stupid and bitching about a beta's bugs.



Im not bitching about the beta, Im bitching about the game in general IF they leave hit detection AS-IS

You miss understood my whole point.

I understand FULLY its a beta and I know it will come with many issues. 

On another note, I never intended anything I said as an argument. They simply asked what was "Instant Death" and I posted a video of what it meant in BF3


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im not bitching about the beta, Im bitching about the game in general IF they leave hit detection AS-IS
> 
> You miss understood my whole point.
> 
> ...



No man I got ya. Just a lil testy lately. Better if I keep quiet. Need beer.

Just sick of people crying all the time.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

FFS me too. I can barely even play properly due to framerate tanks and have a .34 KDR or some shit and you don't hear me cryin. Mainly because I know the final won't be like this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Or you missed the first time due to lag.


No, I didn't miss him it took 2 hits to the side of his head using an 8x scope.  His head was about 2/3 the size of my scope.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 6, 2011)

EastCoasthandle said:


> No, I didn't miss him it took 2 hits to the side of his head using an 8x scope.  His head was about 2/3 the size of my scope.



Your first hit is probably the one that killed him, too. It jsut got lagged, between you, him, and the rest of the server. And during that lag, it had to sync his bullets, your bullets, and everyone else's bullets, leading to some screwy stuff.


Personally, I don't care. It's kinda shitty as is, and far from perfect, but that doesn't mean I haven't been having fun!



I could, of course, jsut say what I say to my kids when they whine about unimportant things:

"SUCK IT UP, PRINCESS!"

Not that's really how I feel, but oh well, the game is not as realistic as expected. It's still as fun as clanking my steel balls. Not everyone really likes war to be perfectly simulated in a game...if you want real war, there are several active conflicts in the world you could hop into. Me, I'm gonna play this GAME.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> FFS me too. I can barely even play properly due to framerate tanks and have a .34 KDR or some shit and you don't hear me cryin. Mainly because I know the final won't be like this.



I dont know man but from what I hear is its not crossfire/sli friendly yet. Have you tried running a single card yet?


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont know man but from what I hear is its not crossfire/sli friendly yet. Have you tried running a single card yet?



Game works fine in CrossFire. None of these issues are hardware related on the client side. Hit detection and a lot of the lag issues are network releated on the server side. MailMan, don't feel like you need to be the one that "stands up" for BF3. Unless of course, they're paying you... and if that's the case why in the hell am I not in some sort of "closed beta" with you. 

I am filled with dissapoint and rage. QQ.

Oh yeah, this is the BFBC2 clubhouse. Just sayin'.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Your first hit is probably the one that killed him, too. It jsut got lagged, between you, him, and the rest of the server. And during that lag, it had to sync his bullets, your bullets, and everyone else's bullets, leading to some screwy stuff.
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't care. It's kinda shitty as is, and far from perfect, but that doesn't mean I haven't been having fun!
> ...


I think it's common knowledge that the game is having some issues.  The same hit registration that was reported in the beta of BC2 was the same hit registration problems people seen in the retail.  So I don't think anything will change there. However, saying that one is seeing those oddities doesn't suggest whining.  It's only making an observation to one's experience. 

But in all its not about the information conveyed to any audience that is important, it's how you take it .


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 6, 2011)

Sure, and i chose to not take too seriously. Kinda ruins the fun, y'know? 

That said, like erocker said, this is hte BC2 thread, so less BF3, more BC2!

I know I'll probasbly never start BC2 once BF3 comes out, so I'mma gonna play BC2 for the next couple of weeks. I succumbed, and preordered via Origin!!!!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a bit divided after the patch.  On one had I can hit targets running across me.  On the other hand I see myself hitting targets at range and not doing much effect like I use to before the patch.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Game works fine in CrossFire. None of these issues are hardware related on the client side. Hit detection and a lot of the lag issues are network releated on the server side. MailMan, don't feel like you need to be the one that "stands up" for BF3. Unless of course, they're paying you... and if that's the case why in the hell am I not in some sort of "closed beta" with you.
> 
> I am filled with dissapoint and rage. QQ.
> 
> Oh yeah, this is the BFBC2 clubhouse. Just sayin'.



Its not that I'm defending it. Its just seems to be a growing trend that everything is someone else fault. Especially when the "known issues" not everyone is experiencing. Instant death I have never seen personally yet its a "known issue". What I have seen is major lag issues and clipping problems. All of which are beta issues.

Yet all we hear is how this company and that company messed something up and its never the users fault. EVER. I bet there is already a class action suit against DICE or some BS. 

Same with Rage. Rage had some day one release issues that were fixed with a simple driver update. Since when has any game released been bug free on the PC? Not even Valve can pull that off. Yet the damn world was ending for some people. 

Its just gets old. They are just games.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I tried one card and am fairly certain still experienced the issue but didn't try long as max 21 fps outside though this was still on Ultra. Meant to try lower graphics settings earlier actually and forgot. But one would think that would effect my constant max and min fps only not cause these sudden slideshow tanks. Still worth a shot though, of course.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its just gets old. They are just games.



So don't get all upset over it buddy. Bitching about other people's bitching is just bitching.  I agree, the internet needs a mute button. The issues people mention are real and have to do with the beta. So what. 

Let's all play some BFBC2 tonight and MailMan please fap first so you don't rage.. k? 

Love,

Erocker


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> So don't get all upset over it buddy. Bitching about other people's bitching is just bitching.  I agree, the internet needs a mute button. The issues people mention are real and have to do with the beta. So what.
> 
> Let's all play some BFBC2 tonight and MailMan please fap first so you don't rage.. k?
> 
> ...



(hugs)


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 6, 2011)

erocker said:


> Let's all play some BFBC2 tonight



I'm in for a few hours, for sure. Gotta busy weekend coming up!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

I may play some vietnam tonight if anyone's interested.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

I dont have it installed. Need to install it I guess.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont have it installed. Need to install it I guess.



You played with us not too long ago? did you format?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 6, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> You played with us not too long ago? did you format?



Yeah. Long story. Just didnt install because BF3 is so close.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wish I could BC2 tonight, but got to get sleep soon to get ready for work :/



TheMailMan78 said:


> Instant death I have never seen personally yet its a "known issue". What I have seen is major lag issues and clipping problems. All of which are beta issues.



I would be surprised if you haven't. No guns in the game should 1 shot to the body except the bolt actions. Yet most of the time I die it's 1 tick of damage, like 1 bullet then just death. AKA instant death (and not talking about head shots here). That rounding the corner and being shot bit is part of playing on the internet, that happens in BC2, on your screen you are around the corner, on their screen you aren't = you die.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

Bah BC2 is freezing on me lately after awhile. Trying to figure out if it's the shoddy CPU Cadaveca sold me or not!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm down for some BC2 tonight, fo sho.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2011)

I will probably play BF3 if we dont play Vietnam


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Bah BC2 is freezing on me lately after awhile.



Bleh. That's kinda why I've been avoiding BC2, last patch mentioned memory leaks being fixed, but I'm not so sure. Fortunately there's been lots of other games to keep me entertained.



> Trying to figure out if it's the shoddy CPU Cadaveca sold me or not!



Probably.  or PBKAC.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I think it's my end though. Still tweaking my system since I got the i7. Not really stable at the voltages you think you used but that's the way it goes. Thinking now may be VTT/IMC related. Though you ran 2133 too, and 4 sticks at that.

Waiting on a bit cooler weather before I really crank it up as it definitely runs hotter than the old i5 even without HT (which I want to try to leave on if I can esp after it appeared BF3 was using those additional cores).


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi people!Its been veery veery long time since last time I posted on TPU.you know,difficult times..anyways,I noticed that as the BF3 release is closing in,all my fav BFBC2 servers have announced that due to moving on BF3 and not having enough funds,by the end of the month their BFBC2 servers will close.its kind of sad to see..what do you think,after BF3 is released will there be still plenty of decent BFBC2 servers to play on?Im not planning to purchase BF3 straight away cos first,seen a lot of post saying is still well buggy so short time before launch and second my machine would defo need GPU upgrade and my situation dictates me to keep the funds for more life important things..


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rado D said:


> Hi people!Its been veery veery long time since last time I posted on TPU.you know,difficult times..anyways,I noticed that as the BF3 release is closing in,all my fav BFBC2 servers have announced that due to moving on BF3 and not having enough funds,by the end of the month their BFBC2 servers will close.its kind of sad to see..what do you think,after BF3 is released will there be still plenty of decent BFBC2 servers to play on?Im not planning to purchase BF3 straight away cos first,seen a lot of post saying is still well buggy so short time before launch and second my machine would defo need GPU upgrade and my situation dictates me to keep the funds for more life important things..



There should be some BC2 servers still up but mainly people are going to go BF3.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 12, 2011)

The beta was buggy because it wasn't a beta version of the game. It was a barely post-alpha version of the game called a beta that was really a stress test for the game's servers. The full release of the game should be a lot more polished than the beta (if they want to keep the community from burning down EA HQ, that is).


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 13, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> The beta was buggy because it wasn't a beta version of the game. It was a barely post-alpha version of the game called a beta that was really a stress test for the game's servers. The full release of the game should be a lot more polished than the beta (if they want to keep the community from burning down EA HQ, that is).



Wow am I on the right clubhouse ? I think I'll play some BFBC2


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 13, 2011)

LOL I got only 2577 points left to lvl 50 but cant do anymore today! 

Oh crazyeyesreaper  yesterday I joined a server with you playing and I posted in chat but you prob didnt see cos you left straight away after the round was over.I joined like 2 minutes before it ended.shame


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 13, 2011)

yea i had enough reayth knifed me and i dominated my team sucked i and it was a 1000 ticket server on which i played 2 full rounds so.. i was done for the night lol


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 13, 2011)

no probs,we play next time   ..or?..maybe in BF3.. 
I was off BFBC2 for about month and half,but a while ago I determined that I got to reach the final lvl before BF3 is released LOL so in last 2 weeks I've played a lot..



crazyeyesreaper said:


> 1000 ticket serve



lol yesterday i played a 3500 ticket server and after more that 3 hours of play time the game exited to desktop LOL lost more than 160 kills and shitloads of points...never fucking again LOL

EDIT: first I was mad but then I told myself Its just a game    I was just sorry for the wasted 3 hours


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 13, 2011)

All of those stats should still remain, even when the game crashes or if you exit early.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Oct 13, 2011)

Crazyeye pointed it out for me a while ago,that if you have the well known Connection lost thing,that the points and stats remains and I did verify that.but Im not really sure if its the same scenario if the game suddenly crashes to the desktop.besides I remembered the position of my lvl progress bar and after 3+ hours of game play,160 kills and about 18000 base score plus rewards score,Im sure I would notice if it moved any further.And I think I remebered an achievment taht wasnt there after I run the game again..but as I said I got over it so doesnt really matter


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a great game last night.






Also what's all this clan invalid shit I keep seeing? Every single game I join 9 people have the clan tag invalid.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Had a great game last night.
> http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/542908047535953861/9026B500FB74BCBCF4288B39E161F9ABD3D86C1E/
> 
> Also what's all this clan invalid shit I keep seeing? Every single game I join 9 people have the clan tag invalid.



it's gotta be the way the name is typed in. it used to be correct, but now it must be invalid as there are characters they no longer allow.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2011)

The Invalids popped up after the last patch. My TPU tag stayed fine but I don't use the newer "auto-login" so maybe that's the difference.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 13, 2011)

is yours "TPU" or "[TPU]"

we all used the latter in the beginning, and then they began to insert that automatically, so those that didn't fix it (like me) had "[[TPU]]".  my guess was that they made "[" and "]" invalid characters, as mine is invalid.


----------



## Black Haru (Oct 13, 2011)

digibucc said:


> is yours "TPU" or "[TPU]"
> 
> we all used the latter in the beginning, and then they began to insert that automatically, so those that didn't fix it (like me) had "[[TPU]]".  my guess was that they made "[" and "]" invalid characters, as mine is invalid.



that sounds right.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 13, 2011)

No it's still in (single set of) brackets. No change for me at all...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No it's still in (single set of) brackets. No change for me at all...



Brackets? He is talking about when you login, you select your clan tag, there should be no mention of brackets, since you should only have TPU entered in there. if you have [TPU] it will cause issues.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

Since Erocker closed the BF3 thread I shall resume here talking about BF3 and flight controls


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea Im glad we have a fall back thread


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea Im glad we have a fall back thread



I'm opening my own


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm opening my own



And I'll shut it down. You can post here if your posts are on topic. If not, I'm going to start handing out infractions. This is the only warning you're getting. ON TOPIC or infractions. The BF3 clubhouse will reopen at some time soon.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

Did anyone read this?



> Raptr Launches BF3 vs MW3 Showdown
> By Bennett Ring | Oct 17, 2011
> Win yourself a beast PC in the process.
> The exceedingly boring battle of Modern Warfare 3 versus Battlefield 3 found a fresh new combat zone today with the announcement that Raptr is launching a "Battlefield vs Call of Duty Showdown". The social networking system for gamers will determine the victor based on community voting, total hours played and achievements. While we're feeling a bit meh about the whole BF3 vs MW3 thing (personally, we're going to buy and enjoy both), there's at least one positive thing about this latest rage inducer; one lucky Raptr user will score themselves a ninja rig worth five grand at the end of the promotion.
> ...


----------



## erocker (Oct 18, 2011)

Ugh.. I'm done. On topic or there will be consequences. (In response to the two deleted posts)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to atleast have that case from the RAPTR contest! that would be bad ass to have a AT4 on top!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 18, 2011)

AT4 on top looks cool and the minigun, but rest of the case doesn't look good at all, looks like all stickers and the product tags on there remind me of nascar... except they don't look good.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2011)

I did have a used AT4 from our training room but left it by mistake when I came home  they were going to throw it out!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm that case makes me wanna make my own out of one of r ammo cans


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it is pretty lame. Looks like a kids toy.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 25, 2011)

I need some help but 536 pages is too much to read. 

I'm tired of BC2 crashes/freezes "always when I'm playing online", it could take 5 min or 2 hrs of playing but it always happens. 

I bought the game on steam 6 months ago and I've try different driver versions and different gfx cards from both nvidia & ati.

I turned off antivirus, msi afterburner, fraps, etc... but the game keep crashing.

I formatted my pc 2 days ago, did a clean SO install, got another antivirus, downloaded the game again, upgraded punkbuster and guess what... the f%&#ing game keep crashing. 

Any idea about how I can solve it?
Thanks in advance.-


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 25, 2011)

Have you tried running at stock clocks?

I found that this fixed 100% of my crash problems.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 25, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Have you tried running at stock clocks?
> 
> I found that this fixed 100% of my crash problems.


I tried stock clocks and still crash


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 26, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> I tried stock clocks and still crash


Get BF3


----------



## Frizz (Oct 26, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> I need some help but 536 pages is too much to read.
> 
> I'm tired of BC2 crashes/freezes "always when I'm playing online", it could take 5 min or 2 hrs of playing but it always happens.
> 
> ...



Try going through task manager to make sure everything related to MSI Afterburner is closed as this was causing the exact same crashes for me, it would be from 10 minutes to 2 hours as you mentioned.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 26, 2011)

random said:


> Try going through task manager to make sure everything related to MSI Afterburner is closed as this was causing the exact same crashes for me, it would be from 10 minutes to 2 hours as you mentioned.


I closed Afterburner and but the game still crash.-


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 26, 2011)

what are you still doing playing bc2?


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 26, 2011)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> what are you still doing playing bc2?



Waiting until a special offer of BF3 appears around 10$ or less  and BC2 is still funny to play so I'm not hurry


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2011)

Your missing out more than you know


----------



## burtram (Oct 26, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> Waiting until a special offer of BF3 appears around 10$ or less  and BC2 is still funny to play so I'm not hurry



I'm in the same boat, no hurry to jump to BF3. When it's cheap, I'll grab it. Until then, BC2 and 2142 will suffice.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 26, 2011)

burtram said:


> I'm in the same boat, no hurry to jump to BF3. When it's cheap, I'll grab it. Until then, BC2 and 2142 will suffice.



You will just end of spending it on the Back to Karkand expansion anyway.


----------



## boise49ers (Oct 27, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> You will just end of spending it on the Back to Karkand expansion anyway.



Any word when they release expansion Highway ? Man this game is great, but man I'm getting slaughtered. 
Figure I'll get some practice in before I try to team up with the Platoon. Played one on the TPU server today. 
Went like 4 and 8 or something. Played support. That is an OK class.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

Is anyone else still playing BBC2?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2011)

boise49ers said:


> Any word when they release expansion Highway ? Man this game is great, but man I'm getting slaughtered.
> Figure I'll get some practice in before I try to team up with the Platoon. Played one on the TPU server today.
> Went like 4 and 8 or something. Played support. That is an OK class.



Back to Karkand comes on this December.



Kevinheraiz said:


> Is anyone else still playing BBC2?



No


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 6, 2011)

damn


----------



## burtram (Nov 6, 2011)

I still play on and off, but overall lately I haven't been playing many games.


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 22, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120122/Untitled.jpg



Oh yea?






LOLZZZZ


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm the icon right before the "?"


----------



## Horrux (Jan 22, 2012)

Here:


----------



## MT Alex (Jan 22, 2012)

Well, at least some of you have played more recently than I have, which was the point of the pic.  I went from daily play to zip since the end of October.  It's like BC2 and I got married


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 22, 2012)

I might start playing again, got exams starting tomorrow ending 1st feb, count me in from then on XD
 i might have 70 hours in total XD


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 26, 2012)

I played my last few hours of BC2 last week before parting out my gaming rig. Haven't had time for gaming at all since going back to school, and it makes me a little sad now thinking of all stupid fun I had with this game...despite all my complaining about how it could have been so much better.


----------



## blue.dot (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone knows how to deal with this? PB is updated


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 27, 2012)

blue.dot said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120227/BFBC2Game 2012-02-27 11-51-16-23.png
> 
> Anyone knows how to deal with this? PB is updated



Go to c:\windows then find a .exe that is called something like pba and there should be one like pb-b they are right next to eachother. Run those then it should run fine. I haven't had that problem in a while, so I'm not 100% sure that's what you have to do but I'm sure it's something like that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

Do PBsetup on their website. It usually fixes PB issues.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do PBsetup on their website. It usually fixes PB issues.



that works too


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 27, 2012)

I gave it a whirl the other day, mainly to practice flying with an old rumblepad I hooked up. It looked and felt seriously bare bones and antiquated compared to BF3. Like much more than I expected.


----------



## blue.dot (Feb 27, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Do PBsetup on their website. It usually fixes PB issues.



That's what I did. Multiple times. But I still get kicked from every server


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 27, 2012)

blue.dot said:


> That's what I did. Multiple times. But I still get kicked from every server



Full reinstall of BC2/PB?


----------

